#kubuntu 2005-04-04
<allee> Anyone knows where one places a DSDT so mkinitrd appends it?   Or a good RTFM pointer?
<jimmyw> heya all , im just after breaking xandros for the 2nd time in 2 weeks and it seems im not the only one , so now im downloading kubuntu, would anyone be able to answer a few questions for me?
<allee> jimmyw: I can try
<wickie> allee: I compiled mine into the kernel.
<allee> wickie: that what I want to prevent ;)
<allee> I checked kern.log.  Now it looks like no DSDT patch is applied (or ubuntu changed printks?)
<jimmyw> allee: thanks, since kubuntu is really ubuntu with kde instead of gnome , will the packages released for ubuntu work perfectly on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> They will, yes.
<allee> jimmyw: yes.
<kidzeus> Hey. I just installed kubuntu-desktop to my hoary installation, and now when I run synaptic and go to upgrade packages, it tells me that it's going to remove ubuntu-base. and I can't unmark it. Will this screw my gnome?
<apokryphos> Nope.
<apokryphos> Ubuntu-base is a metapackage... removing it won't remove anything else.
<jimmyw> allee: have you ever used xandros , mepis before using kubuntu ?
<allee> jimmyw: no.  Never saw a reason before kubuntu to try a debian flavor
<kidzeus> thanks. was kinda worried
<jimmyw> hmm ok, sorry for the questions , just tryin to decide on which distro to go for , i thought i had it with xandros but ...
<apokryphos> If you like KDE, Kubuntu is great.
<jimmyw> apokryphos: yeah i installed ubuntu about a month ago and i liked it except for gnome, we use gnome in college and i just dont like it, probably from using windows for so long
<jimmyw> is kubuntu totally stable since its still only a preview release?
<apokryphos> Not totally stable; technically in "developement", as is all of Hoary.
<dimmak> i just don't like not being able to right click and edit lots of properties in gnome... and the spatial file manager by default is sooo annoying for me
<jimmyw> apokryphos:  have you had any probs with it?
<apokryphos> but, as far as I've seen the majority of the community is using Hoary. At least nearly everyone on IRC.
<dimmak> and that can't be disabled on the machines at my university
<dimmak> but at least i can login under kde there
<apokryphos> jimmyw: there are a few little tweaks that need to be done (sudo stuff needs to be finalized; one or two broken dependencies still), but generally it's been great.
<jimmyw> dimmak: i wish we could here, its stupid ,the admins (maybe rightly) are so protective of their linux boxes
<dimmak> what school?
<kidzeus> that's funny jimmy, cause I tend to prefer Gnome, and I've been using OS X for a while now.
<jimmyw> apokryphos: its sounding very good, do g++ and other development tools come preinstalled?
<jimmyw> dimmak:  ul , ireland
<kidzeus> I wouldn't mind being able to change my screen res on the fly with my ati. any word on that?
<apokryphos> jimmyw: Pre-installed... I'm not sure. But the vast majority of compile necessities come with one package; easily installable.
<jimmyw> kidzeus: i used to work for symantec for a while and i used a max there, i LOVE the look of os x, i dont think any desktop can match it yet
<jimmyw> apokryphos:  ah yeah, thats ok , xandros didnt come with any development tools 
<kidzeus> yeah, I must say I've yet to see it's match for usability and pleasure. at least for my own needs
<apokryphos> jimmyw: just download the "build-essential" package.
<jimmyw> oh , i dont spose anyone knows if kubuntu supports nvidia opengl by default?
<kidzeus> but I figured it was long past due I hop into linux, and ubuntu is treating me right so far
<dimmak> i really like mac for "expose" ... sorry no easy way to accent in gaim and i don't memorize the clipboard
<apokryphos> jimmyw: it supports it all; drivers can be installed very easily; can get them from the repositories.
<dimmak> or character map rather
<jimmyw> kidzeus: everything about macs scream finesse, my dad runs a digital imaging lab and they all use macs, he got a mac mini to see what its like, putting asside that its not a powerhouse ,its an incredible setup
<kidzeus> expose has changed the way I manouever. Seriously, every time I sit down at a non-mac, I click my middle mouse button and blink when the windows don't all shuffle into smaller versions.
<jimmyw> apokryphos: it was a pain in the ass to get nvidia to work with mdk
<kidzeus> I like the latest gnome and kdes though. slick. and kde screams.
<jimmyw> kidzeus:  haha ,theres probably a medical term for that! :D
<apokryphos> jimmyw: Ubuntu is the opposite. :) 
<jimmyw> apokryphos: excellent <-- in mr.byrnes voice :D
<dimmak> yeah... i would love if windows tile feature didn't suck
<jimmyw> 44 mins til my iso is finished downloading :D
<dimmak> but kde is just fine for me
<apokryphos> cool :)
<dimmak> an expose port would be welcomed
<kidzeus> but I do have a problem burning cds. Apparently 2.6 kernel doesn't handle scsi emulation, which I didn't realize I needed. I downloaded three burning apps, including graveman, and I can't burn a disc
<kidzeus> problem with expose port is that expose uses mac's graphics core. so it doesn't actually bother the main processor. means I can watch video in one little window, or while it zooms in or out, and see everything in the other windows live with no slow down
<jimmyw> kidzeus:  ya try k3b?
<kidzeus> no. should I?
<kidzeus> one sec. lemme change this nick
<jimmyw> kidzeus:  yeah its a great burning tool ,sorta neroesque
<taki> there we go. 
<taki> will download it now
<jimmyw> anyone here from ireland?
<taki> I also would love to see ndiswrapper preinstalled. as a total newb, it took me a few days to get my wifi card running
<apokryphos> jimmyw: not that I know of, but there's at least a couple of Brits. :P
<jimmyw> im reading really good reviews about kubuntu here
<taki> man, I love how easy it is to switch between the two windows systems
<jimmyw> apokryphos: over here we are really lucky with the downloading of linux distros, HEA or higher education authority have huge servers of linux distros and they are really fast so we can download whatever flavour pretty quickly , i think the uk have a similar setup
<jimmyw> if you have ubuntu installed and then you decide to download kde for it, is it the same as kubuntu or no?
<apokryphos> I'm not sure if we do, but that sounds really sweet
<jimmyw> apokryphos:  you from uk? where abouts?
<apokryphos> jimmyw: pretty much. There's a few kubuntu tweaks. See: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<apokryphos> London
<jimmyw> ive never been to london , always wanted to go ,maybe when i finish college this year
<taki> kubuntu-desktop is available for package download. it adds all the functionality of kubuntu, I believe, with no loss. I have both now
<jimmyw> taki: can ya choose when logging in which to go for?
<taki> but lord do I have a ton of apps populating my k menu. too many to find things
<apokryphos> You're quite right, taki. Essentially, the kubuntu tweaks are mainly contained in the "kubuntu-default-settings" package. There's still tweaks on other progs like KDM, though.
<apokryphos> jimmyw: course.
<taki> yeah, you can choose default, and every time at login you have th eopportunity to switch
<taki> also, you can switch easily by using ctrl-alt-backspace and relogging
<jimmyw> damnit! i have the ubuntu disk sittin in my drawer beside me! i could have just installed that and downloaded kde-desktop
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop, yes :P
<jimmyw> <-- king of wasting time and bandwidth  , lol!
<taki> What's the file browser app in kde?
<apokryphos> Konqueror
<taki> Oh, duh. thanks
<jimmyw> taki:  i was just reading there that kubuntu-desktop comes with k3b as default, you might already have it installed
<jimmyw> ah i spose im better off getting kubuntu since its the hoarty , is it difficult to upgrade warthog to hoarty?
<apokryphos> Nope, very easy. Takes the editing of one file and two commands.
<jimmyw> is the download big?
<apokryphos> Quite, yes.
<apokryphos> Around 500 megs, I'd guess at.
<jimmyw> oh right, so i might as well just wait for kubuntu to download :D
<taki> I do. Using it now:) will let you know if it works
<jimmyw> taki: cool
<taki> so far so good. got past where the others did. thanks:)
<jimmyw> apokryphos:  when hoary(i now learned the spelling :) ) becomes stable , will it be easy to update kubuntu to stable version?
<jimmyw> taki: fingers crossed :)
<apokryphos> jimmyw: Very easily; that's the glory of Debian-based systems. It takes only two commands to do so.
<jimmyw> i gotta tell yas, im really liking the sound of this , but im still a little annoyed that xandros didnt work out , i really liked that system
<apokryphos> Never tried it, but sounds reasonable.
<jimmyw> apokryphos: been using linux long?
<apokryphos> Just under a year now, I think.
<jimmyw> go back to windows much?
<apokryphos> I don't think I've logged into Windoze, at home, for a few months now. 
<taki> rock on. I know have my package archive saved to disc. all 500 megs worth;) thanks Jimmy
<jimmyw> taki:  no probs :)
<taki> so now when I reinstall ubuntu, I can just install them all from here?
<jimmyw> taki: when i get kubuntu installed would ya mind telling me how to do that? that would be extremely handy incase anything goes pear shaped somewhere down the line
<LeeJunFan> taki: I'm on about 10G mirroring amd64 and i386 right now :)
<taki> no prob. I found 'em in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jimmyw> so you can put in your burned cd , add the path to synaptic and just reinstall em all?
<taki> with synaptic you just make sure not to select clean cache immediately.
<taki> yeah, synaptic has that option where you add resources. you can add a cd
<taki> haven't tried it yet
<jimmyw> thats brillaitn
<jimmyw> brilliant even
<taki> and kubuntu has kynaptic. don't see a tab or button or option for modifying sources there, though
<LeeJunFan> kynaptic blows - use synaptic.
<taki> I run synaptic from kde in a terminal, though. if you don't have it default, I suppose you can download it
<LeeJunFan> or better yet - just use apt-get
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan:  can ya use synaptic with kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> Kynaptic is pretty primitive at the mo.
<jimmyw> or does it just allow kynaptic?
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: sure can. you can use any of ubuntu
<taki> yeah, will probably switch to apt-get. but seems more complicated for doing things like setting the resource to a cd
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: open konsole, sudo apt-get install synaptic
* MindZEye makes a promise to himself to look at the Kynaptic code.
<taki> so will upgrading to the final version of hoary require anything more than apt-get installing?
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: thanks! , i dont mean to be smart , but i think il be on this chan quite a bit when im finding my feet with kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> taki: actually I found editing /etc/apt/sources.list to be easier. Just one line to change then, not 10 boxes.
<apokryphos> taki: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade. Nothing more.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: it's worth it. I just switched from mandrake a couple days ago.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: I've been running Mandrake for about 6 yrs and redhat for a couple before that. They both stink.
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: great , cos im using mdk10.1 at the mo, well whatya think ?
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: compared to ubuntu anyway. I just didn't like the path they were taking with their overbranding and customizing.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: now I just have to upgrade my servers to ubuntu.
<jimmyw> yeah thats why i said i think mdk is too cumbersome, its like a corporate gleam over linux or something
<taki> thank lee and apok for the two heads-ups. I suppose I should have realized that I could add the cd into sources.list. that's where I changed my settings anyway. what's the syntax for adding the cd?
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: yep, and they are getting more and more corporate-anal every day. I've contributed to cooker for as long as I've used mandrake, and 10.2 was just too much crap for me.
<jimmyw> oh thats another thing, i have my samba server setup in mdk, using swat , in xandros it came preconfigured and was childsplay to change, whats kubuntu like for setting up swat?
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: i installed 10.2 rc about a week ago and immediately got rid, didnt like it at all
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: swat and webmin are only an apt-get away. ;)
<taki> I'm going to have to start hunting for how to set up my linux so I can see my powerbook and vice versa. do I need to make use of samba? totally clueless.
<jimmyw> eggs cellent :D
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: yeah, I wanted a sleeker less adulterated linux. And the article for ubuntu/kubuntu just happened to be on slashdot when I was looking for a debianlike distro.
<jimmyw> taki:  there is an apple share, ive never used it but webmin lets you set it up
<LeeJunFan> taki swat will be a big help - Samba has SOOO many options.
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: i had half if mepis downloaded but stopped cos i read better things about ubuntu, and then kubuntu
<taki> thanks guys. swat and webmin. will look.
<jimmyw> yeah i agree ,swat is so handy
<apokryphos> Mepis seems great too; heard good things about it. Community isn't nearly as big as Ubuntu, though. 
<apokryphos> IRC comparison is... dazzling.
<LeeJunFan> I wish my mirror would hurry up. I want to install 386 version on my other partition so I can run vmware and get some work done. I hate relying on windows for radio/topo mapping software. heheh
<jimmyw> hehe
<jimmyw> i had awfull trouble with mkd a while ago tryin to get it to compile a wrapper for me, i had to use 3 wrappers in conjunction and 2 of them needed different versions of g++ ,such a pain in the ass finding which ones were needed
<jimmyw> 11 mins left :)
<taki> the k7 optomized kernel... make a noticeable difference?
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yeah, I looked too when I was switching distro's. I noticed the only distro that had more IRC users was debian. And ubuntu had even more than #linux. :)
<jimmyw> apokryphos: oh thats what you meant by irc comparison :)
<apokryphos> Well, Gentoo is the largest out there, IIRC. :P
<LeeJunFan> taki: somewhat - but so much stuff won't compile for amd64 w/o a hassle, and prebuilt binaries like my modem driver and vmware won't work. Right now openoffice is br0ke.
<jimmyw> has anyone here installed gentoo? its sposed to take AGES to get setup cos of having to compile everything
<taki> and if I install it (the k7 build), do I have to reinstall other stuff that's linked to specific headers? I'm thinking ndiswrapper here, and maybe mplayer had a k7 build.
<taki> I've heard great things about gentoo, except not for newbs. so I didn't bother.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: nope, and that's why I haven't. I want a distro I can take on a DVD and go to a friends house and convert them even if they don't have a 1Gbps internet connection :)
<wkenny> got a quick question about sudo in kubuntu... I just installed the kubuntu preview release of hoary... it is asking for a password for sudo whereas the regular ubuntu doesn't... do I need to configure something for it?
<taki> Regular ubuntu does ask. Unless you open a root terminal
<LeeJunFan> wkenny: it sure does. use your user pass.
<wkenny> aaah, okay, thanks
<LeeJunFan> taki: which you can't do unless you sudo -s first w/ a password and setup a root password :)
<LeeJunFan> taki: catch22 there.
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan:  its funny you should say that , cos i feel both good and bad, good that i converted 4 of my mates to linux via xandros, bad that i discovered it has big flaws...might be popping round with kubuntu tomorrow  hehe
<taki> actually, there's a root terminal link in the apps/system folder. opens right up
<wkenny> really, okay, that makes it a bit easier.
<_b> I just installed kubuntu, and was disappointed to see it didn't install x-chat
<wkenny> that said, I'm extremely impressed with kubuntu...
<apokryphos> _b: well, it is a KDE-based distro.
<_b> Konversation seems ok, but I miss the pre-installed server list
<jimmyw> _b a good few distros ive tried didnt come with it , xchat rocks
<apokryphos> I don't know why people would use x-chat when Konversation is out there, but hey.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: ah well, technology moves fast. That's the way it goes, what's good one day is old and busted the next. I've got a couple people converted already myself.
<_b> irc noob here, is there some way I can load all that stuff into konversation in one shot?
<tehkgb> thanks again y'all
<taki> I'll have to check out x-chat. I'm on snak on the mac right now while I do some stuff on k/ubuntu
<apokryphos> _b: all the channels? Course.
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: i reckon these new user friendly distros and live cds that come free with magazines are converting thousands
<apokryphos> taki: don't :P. Konvi is much better. =)
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: Everyone knew me as a mdk evangelist for the most part, and they really couldn't believe it when I tried kubuntu and removed my local mandrake mirrors, deleted my system backup, repartitioned, and threw away 6 years of mdk discs.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<jimmyw> apokryphos: never tried konvi, whats it like?
<_b> apok, xchat lets a newbie just go ahead and use it, konversation has nothing but #kde on there
<apokryphos> jimmyw: Konversation. It's excellent.
<jimmyw> jesus, really LeeJunFan ? thats a big step isnt it?
<_b> apokryphos: , sorry, shortened your name
<apokryphos> _b: erm, what? I think it's pretty user-friendly.
<apokryphos> x-chat is ugly :P
<jimmyw> never tried konversation , im using xchat at the mo, i must say i really like it so :P apokryphos  hehe
<jimmyw> 5 mins !!!
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: yep. I was so impressed with the fact that ubuntu was not overbloated with automated crap I couldn't keep up with, and it was much lighter and more pure.
<_b> I'm talking about the server list, apokryphos -- that's what I'm asking.  with x-chat i didn't have to go googling or whatever for server names and channels
<taki> Okay, before I go to konvi, I get a message at the end of the webmin install. saying it uses a seperate password file, and that a root password was generated frm that file. but when I open the file in an editor, I see nothing
<_b> as I guess I have to do... 
<_b> with Konversation
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: Mandrake was always doing something stupid that caused me grief - one was ifplug, I love having a server that reset all my routes and what not because a switch lost power or a machine it was crossed over to got rebooted. Just lame.
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: member you said mdk was becoming really corporate? well i just remebered we had a "linux event" in our college run my mdk and they gave away free cd's of mdk 10.1 and quick start guide, they are really chasing down the market
<apokryphos> _b: Ubuntu has a server list. Don't know why you have to go Googling... Freenode is pretty much the only one to use.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: of course it only took 1-2 times before I decided I better either get rid of it or learn to configure it, but that was just ONE thing.
<apokryphos> *Konversation, not Ubuntu
<jimmyw> taki: with webmin you can use root as user and yer root pass and pass
<_b> apokryphos: I am not on drugs here.  I know what I'm looking at: Server list -- freenode.  That's all it says.
<jimmyw> ooh 2:30 left , blank cd is in the burner, k3b is open... im all prepped hehe
<_b> maybe you haven't used x-chat and don't know what I'm referring to
<LeeJunFan> taki: yeah, only the way ubuntu doesn't setup a root password your root pass in webmin after setup will be disabled. you'll have to cut/paste your root passwd from /etc/shadow to /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<apokryphos> _b: I have used it. When did I deny that it says Freenode? I'm lost.
<apokryphos> You seem to be complaining because Konversation doesn't automatically come with a list of servers, right?
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: thats weird, how come webmin doesnt have root login as default?
<_b> jesus, apokryphos , scroll up if you care.  X-chat comes with a very large list of servers.  A newbie doesn't have to add stuff; konversation just presents me with blanks to fill in.
<trans_err> LeeJunFan: it does, but only if you have a root account with an actual password
<jimmyw> 50 seconds ... 
<taki> How do I open webmin? I can't seem to find it
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: by default it takes the one from the system when you set it up - only in ubuntu root passwd is * (disabled) by default. Which is why you have to use sudo, and sudo -s to get a root shell.
<jimmyw> oh right ,sorry
<trans_err> taki: localhost:10000
<apokryphos> _b: Well geez, I'm sorry to hear that it's so terribly user-unfriendly because it doesn't give you a list of servers. 
<jimmyw> taki go to web browser type https://localhost:10000
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: if you set a root password before installing webmin it should use that ok.
<apokryphos> Speaking of user-unfriendliness.. I don't see all these button options on the side of xchat with Whois, Version, Kick, Part, Ban, Quit etc...
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: i think i better do that, the lads i live with arent that gentle with pc's :)
<apokryphos> though admittedly it does it differently ;)
<_b> yes, apokryphos , I "seem" to be noting that fact yes; no "seems" about it; that was what I said.  Very simple.  Doesn't start with a list of servers.  Simple fact.  If it's preferable to you that that is so, great.  Works for you.  For me xchat was much more convenient.  You are way too defensive about apps beginning with "k".
<LeeJunFan> hey, what do I press to "start"? There's a K where my "start" usually is and I don't dare press it because I think it means "K"ill. :)
<apokryphos> _b: Way to defensive? I think it's a wholly ungrounded to critisize Konversation as necessarily unfriendly because it doesn't give you a list of servers.
<taki> Okay, I didn't set a root password, and I'm unsure what to do now. and it says the host has been blocked due to too many unauthorized attempts
<apokryphos> How does the newbie know to go on Freenode, even when it's presented there?
<_b> I was talking about newbies to irc, apokryphos .  I don't need to be a power user, I need to find channels. Which I'm googling for now, since evidently my original, simple request for help was apparently inappropriate here.
<apokryphos> a newbie to IRC will emphatically NOT know that Freenode is gonna be the channel they're likely to spend 99% of their time on.
<_b> I didn't say it was "unfriendly" apokryphos , lighten up, would you?  I said I preferred xchat, for my needs.
<jimmyw> ooh im burning now , yesh yesh!
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: you have a bluetooth phone?
<taki> apokry, what was that you were saying about using sudo -s to open a root terminal? then what?
<apokryphos> _b: "xchat lets a newbie just go ahead and use it, konversation has nothing but #kde on there". If you're not insinuating that it's user-unfriendly there, then..
<LeeJunFan> I don't think computers should be user friendly. They should be productive, if you're too dumb to be productive then you don't need a computer. :)
<_b> apokryphos: did I run over your cat or something? 
<apokryphos> taki: you can just use sudo for any command you wanna do with root priveldges.
<taki> I'm not down with that at all LeeJun. For 95% of computer users, they definitely need to be friendly. like a car or a toaster or any other appliance
<jimmyw> taki: there might be a way to set root password from start menu, im not sure in ubuntu cos i havent used it, is there a control centre?
<taki> No, I mean for getting into webmin
<apokryphos> _b: Not at all. Despite what you might think, I'm not anti-gnome or anti-gtk at all. I think some of their apps are great. When I think a criticism is unfair though, I'll explain why I think it is. :)
<taki> yeah, it's there
<LeeJunFan> taki: no they don't. Should we dumn down 747's too :)
<taki> 747s aren't for every home.
<jimmyw> taki: type this in console :  sudo passwd root
<taki> 747s are operated by specially trained folks because lives are at stake, and there's no way to really fix that well yet.
<apokryphos> _b: Dislike cats :P; more of a dogs person (though don't have one myself =)).
<jimmyw> then set the root pass, webmin pass should be same, LeeJunFan  might be able to help you better,im not taht familiar with it
<LeeJunFan> taki: exactly. Dumbing down a 747 would basically mean turning it into a cessena. We don't want a dumbed down linux with less "confusing" features, that's what windows is for. Linux is the 747.
<taki> computers, 90 some percent of the time, are for everyday people to help them do work or for entertainment. therefor they definitely should be made as easy to use as possible. I'm not saying don't have options for power users
<_b> Who the heck is talking about gnome?  and I "insinuated" nothing.  I came here for help (to find out if there was a quick way to load a bunch of servers into the server list in one swoop)  and just got this tirade.
<apokryphos> taki: sudo -s will have you in a root terminal
<LeeJunFan> taki: ok. close enough.
<taki> problem is, webmin took its initial password from the alrady existant root password. which didn't exist. I gues I can reinstall it
<LeeJunFan> :)
<LeeJunFan> taki: no need.
<LeeJunFan> taki: sudo -s
<jimmyw> guys, thanks for all the help, ive just burned it, gonna install now,il be back in a while to give ya my first impressions :)  if yas are still here hehe
<apokryphos> _b: hence the "anti-gtk" added in. I'm sorry, but you might have "just" come in for that, but... by the way, "insinuated nothing" is meaningless. You clearly did; I don't think you're in the business of making vacuous sentences, as I amen't.
<apokryphos> _b: I answered your question that you can load a bunch of servers on startup...
<LeeJunFan> taki: then vi /etc/shadow, copy the crap between the first and second : (that's your encrypted pass). Then :q to quit vi. Then vi /etc/webmin/miniserv.users press 'i' to enter insert mode - remove the * and paste your password in it's place.
<_b> apokryphos: my original comment:  "Konversation seems ok, but I miss the pre-installed server list."  For that you act as if pulled out a flame thrower.
<taki> jimmy, how do I change root's password in Password & User Account? it only gives me the option for my regular login account
<apokryphos> _b: That is not true. I made no response to that comment.
<_b> "seems ok"  to mild praise for you?  Hey apokryphos , it's god's gift!  happy?
<apokryphos> I never said that you hated it; I simply thought that your criticism of it was ungrounded. What's the big deal
<_b> There was no criticism, apokryphos , there was the comment that "I missed the server list."
<apokryphos> Konversation is what does it for me; xchat does it for others. Whatever floats your boat.
<apokryphos> _b: Again, as I said, I made no response to *that* comment.
<taki> Ah, didn't realize he vanished. LJF, do you know where I change the password for root?
<_b> Yes you did; you contradicted it, implying that Konversation was not lacking anything that x-chat had
<apokryphos> taki: sudo passwd
<apokryphos> Contradicting it does not mean that I responded to it. Please check what I wrote; my response was to your, ""xchat lets a newbie just go ahead and use it, konversation has nothing but #kde on there"
<apokryphos> _b: I have never said, nor implied, that konversation is not lacking anything that xchat has. I have no idea.
<_b> anyway, this is one way to keep me using the damn thing!  Instead of apt-getting x-chat, which I'm doing ... now-- gnight.
<_b> lord, apokryphos , get some sleep man.
<apokryphos> _b: Good night :). I'm sorry for the hassle, but hey. ;)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, look above.
<LeeJunFan> taki: that's how you change the password in webmin anyway. if you just want to change the root password just do sudo passwd root
<LeeJunFan> taki: but that won't change your webmin pass automatically.
<taki> leejunfan, sorry to be a bother, but when you say copy between first and second in shadow, I'm unclear on what is 'first' and what is 'second'
<LeeJunFan> taki: first : and second : - the colons
<taki> Thanks. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to have worked. I believe from what it said at configuration that it takes the password from the .users file the first time it starts.
<LeeJunFan> taki: grep ^kidzeus/etc/shadow | awk -F : '{print $2}'
<LeeJunFan> taki: that'll print out your encrypted pass.
<LeeJunFan> taki: assuming your username on the system we are talking about is kidzeus
<LeeJunFan> taki: then take that and replace the * in /etc/webmin/miniserv.users where it says root:*
<taki> Sorry to be so clueless, but where does it print it? the terminal where I typed it in is just hanging
<LeeJunFan> taki: ctrl-c
<LeeJunFan> taki: it shouldn't. crap - there should be a space between ^kidzeus and /etc...
<taki> right, that gets me out of the hang, but I still don't see the password. I had found it in the shadow file earlier. ah, okay. retry
<LeeJunFan> grep ^kidzeus /etc/shadow | awk -F : '{print $2}'
<taki> needs a sudo to execute, and then just gives me the prompt with no output
<LeeJunFan> taki: sudo -s
<LeeJunFan> taki: that will make you become root in the shell.
<taki> sorry, my bad. forgot the colon after F. got it
<LeeJunFan> taki: ok, now you need to copy/paste that whole line in /etc/webmin/miniserv.users - remove the * and put the pass key in there.
<taki> access denied from too many wrong entries;) I'll try again in a bit
<LeeJunFan> taki: you might have to /etc/init.d/webmin restart to get it to load the passes again.
<taki> woot! thanks:)
<taki> all good
<LeeJunFan> taki: cool.
<LeeJunFan> taki: and think of what you just learned as opposed to just uninstalling and re-installing webmin after setting a root pass :)
<taki> Oh, I will. I appreciate it.
<LeeJunFan> np.
<taki> Gonna spend some time learning unix commands as soon as I get things setup half decently.
<LeeJunFan> taki: yeah, you'll find grep,awk,sed,head,tail,cut,expr and quite a few others very useful.
<LeeJunFan> taki: those are probably the most used.
<LeeJunFan> taki: well - for scripting type stuff anyway. Of course mkdir, rm, ls, are used more for disk operations :)
<LeeJunFan> wow - old school, the dukes of hazzard are on tv.
<taki> Those I've got somewhat of a handle on. the file ones
<taki> ha. man I loved that show
<LeeJunFan> taki: when I was in second grade my class wrote in to the show and they sent us all autographed group pictures of the cast
<LeeJunFan> At least I think it was 2nd grade - that was a long time ago :)
<LeeJunFan> taki: it's funny, as I remember it Daisy looked better.
<LeeJunFan> owell, off to get some laundry done. later.
<taki> me, I was in 4th, I think. But god I loved it. Later LJ
<taki> okay. late here. later all
<taki> thanks so much for the help
<phxguy> Can anybody in here help me with my screensavers???
<jw> heyas all
<jw> im back in mandrake :(
<jimmyw> grrr says I to the installation
<jimmyw> GRR!
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan:  ya here?
<jimmyw> could anyone please give me some help? i just installed kubuntu and i need some advice
<dimmak> what's up?
<dimmak> jimmyw: how can i help?
<jimmyw> heya dimmak , installed it , it setup my network connection automatically (which i didnt want) it failed to detect my nvidia graphics card and my mouse, so in command prompt i did xorgconfig , got kde loaded up  but cant get my network settings changed
<LeeJunFan> heya.
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: man interfaces
<jimmyw> i dont mean to sound like a muppet but is there no config tool ? im a bit disappointed initially by the whole thing
<jimmyw> i think the control centre is rubbish too :|
<dimmak> if it doesn't "just work" you are usually gonna have to edit some config files
<dimmak> what distribution are you migrating from?
<jimmyw> dimmak: true, but i thought it would "hold my hand" along the way :)
<jimmyw> from mdk and xandros, i had it easy til now hehe
<Quest-Master> jimmyw: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: you learn more by being in the front lines with your system. :)
<Quest-Master> jimmyw: MDK and Xandros hold your hand, but the ease of use comes at a cost. ;)
<dimmak> this has been my favored distro so far... with knoppix for troubleshooting systems
<dimmak> i only had to get it to detect my 2405fpw properly
<dimmak> but on my laptop it is perfect
* Quest-Master only uses Ubuntu and Sysreccd
<Quest-Master> Only Knoppix for cases when I need a Live GUI
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: I'm suprized as heck everything on my brand new lappy worked right out of install.
<dimmak> yeah... the thing even standby's and wakes up properly
<dimmak> total surprise
<jimmyw> ok fuckit lads, im gonna try get ubuntu working cos i heard so much good about it, Quest-Master thats tutorial looks like it has all i need to get started
<LeeJunFan> 1680x1050 screen, built in minipci wireless, mouse & touchpad, etc.
<dimmak> i was impressed that all the touchpad buttons worked just fine
<dimmak> i usually have to edit the config files... everything works for a while... then something happens and the files revert and i need to redo the process
<ggilbert_> hehe I had to fiddle with my xorg.conf file to make X work reasonably :p
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: there you go man :) linux is like a martial art - it's not easy along the way, but in the end when you can kick everyone's ass you realize that wasn't important after all - it was the journey that was important.
<dimmak> ggilbert_: i had to do a modeline thing for my display
<dimmak> but now i am cruising at 1920x1200
<ggilbert_> same
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: lol! they should have you doin commercials!
<jimmyw> ggilbert_: yeah i had to mess with my xorg.conf too, im a bit disheartened that it didnt pickup my mouse!! 
<dimmak> that kind of marketing wouldn't bring in fresh faces though
<jimmyw> and kde 3.4 doesnt look that fantastic :(   
<dimmak> just keep the current faces spirits up
<ggilbert_> it didnt get either my 2005fpw or my coworkers apple cinema displays
<dimmak> make sure to anti alias those fonts
<dimmak> yeah... hopefully that is remedied for the future
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: I will agree with you on X, normally I like to get down and dirty with text files, but X, and sendmail are just !@#!@'ing crap when it comes to configuring them by hand for a newbie.
<dimmak> is was a single line of code that got me working fine
<ggilbert_> it did work on my powerbook out of the box
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: true, i mean for intents and purposes it is working for me ,but i mean i couldnt get onto irc cos i gotta configure my ethernet to a specific ip 
<dimmak> i find that setting up linux requires two computers going to get it done quickly
<jimmyw> dimmak: yeah that would have been awfull handy! but alls i have is one
<regeya_> one for setting up, one for irc? ;-)
<Quest-Master> dimmak: It certainly helps, yes
<Quest-Master> regeya_: Yes. :)
<jimmyw> and its a shitty dell at that
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: yeah, you know what I would like to see instead of all these distro's doing config tools on their own? A tool that basically just asks you questions about what you want to do, and directs you to the manpages and documention to do it. That would be a HUGE help for newbs.
<jimmyw> tahts true, sorta like a synaptic but instead of finding programs,its a directory of man's
<ggilbert_> isn't that yelp?
<LeeJunFan> a nice ncurses thing that can run in any console/window. Not something that actually does it, but teaches people and points them in the right direction.
<LeeJunFan> ggilbert_: is it?
<ggilbert_> I think so
<dimmak> screw the newbs... i want to see torrent based repositories or something.
<LeeJunFan> ggilbert_: I'm checking now.
<ggilbert_> ugh. no bittorrent :)
<ggilbert_> then I can't get updates while at work :p
<jimmyw> ggilbert_: what ya mean no birtorrent?
<LeeJunFan> starting out is the worst part for newbs, they don't konw where to begin to accomplish X task. But if you have a flowchart type thing that at least tells you what to read....
<ggilbert_> jimmyw: Stuck behind a network that disallows bittorrent
<jimmyw> eeeeeeeep tahts annoying
<dimmak> alright... well i am gonna entertain my niece with "my neighbor totoro".... adios.
<regeya_> no bittorrent!
<dimmak> i got her hooked on studio ghibli
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan: i found as a newb that mandrake was great, it did a lot of stuff itselft but there were still things i had to learn myself ,a good bit, which i can apply to any distro
<jimmyw> sheeya dimmak 
<jimmyw> im gonna go to bed too, il have another crack at ubuntu tomorrow, night all,  and thanks a million for help
<LeeJunFan> ggilbert_: yelp is kind of like a manpage browser, but I mean something that basically is like a knowledge wizard. What distro do you have? ubuntu. What do you want to do 1. Change a setting, 2. install/remove software... and then lead them to documentation for it. kind of like a control panel for docs.
<ggilbert_> ah
<LeeJunFan> would point them to the files they need to edit, etc...
<LeeJunFan> I'm starting to think it's time to python this thing into existence.
<LeeJunFan> like the whole - give the person a meal and they feast for a day, give them the knowledge to garden and...
<Roey> hi
<vishal> 'lo
<Roey> is konq-plugins going to be available anytime soon? :)
<Roey> (specifically, tools->crashes is what I'm looking to use)
<vishal> i dunno
<vishal>  <-- n00b 
<Roey> =)
<vishal> question from a luser: i'm thinkin of moving from mandrake 10.0 to kubuntu when it releases, does it have GUI applets to config the system (like a 'control center')? or do i go to the shell to run scripts?
<vishal> the live CD didnt have any, and i read on the web that kubuntu doesnt yet have applets, but will ?
<Blissex> vishal: it has several, both the same KDE one everybody hs, and some others.
<vishal> ok, so it will/does have applets other than the ones that come with KDE? (custom GUI-based system config tools) so i dont have to ever open a command promtp 8-P ?
<Blissex> vishal: dream on :-)
<vishal> lol
<Blissex> vishal: not even in Mandrake.
<Blissex> vishal: but yes, most things have little frontend. Or you could install a global web based frontend like 'webmin'.
<vishal> yea, was just dreaming on... 8-P im waiting for a truly luser-friendly release
<vishal> ah good idea, will also try webmin sometime
<vishal> i cant wait for kubuntu release
<Blissex> vishal: _nothing_ is luser-friendly. It just cant be done.
<vishal> heh yep
<vishal> hey, kubuntu doesnt have a "shipit" link?
<Blissex> vishal: BTW, if you cant wait, there are other KDE based Debian deviced things, like Knoppix or Kanotix.
<vishal> kde3.4 , 3.5 then 4.x
<chavo> vishal, I'm a long time mandrake user and just installed kubuntu.
<vishal> chavo: what do you think of it?
<Riddell> vishal: we can't offer shipit I'm afraid
<chavo> It's great so far.
<vishal> Riddell: no problemo, i can download, i was just wondering if i could recommend to others... i can shipit to 'em myself
<chavo> I think it's just what I've been looking for. I don't really miss mandrake tools.
<LeeJunFan> If linux becomes luser friendly then it will have become useless.
<vishal> lol
<chavo> Once you set a system up, you don;t really need it anyway.
<regeya_> luser-friendly?
<regeya_> oh come now
<chavo> and I copied a few things from mandrakes /etc dir
<vishal> LeeJunFan: just uncheck the 'luser-friendlyness' option during installation heh
<regeya_> take a look at the underbelly of os x some time.  linux is much friendlier than that, but os x is luser-friendly
<Roey> eh? my sound just stopped for some reason.  I do dmesg but nothing is there.  I strace -p the mpg123 process and see it's timing out on a select() call.  I try xmms and it says: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Roey> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed! 
<Roey> wtf???
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: yeah, so it's either a pain in the ass for someone who knows what they are doing with it, or it's a pita for someone who doesnt.
<vishal> when will kde copy the cool osx 'taskbar' animation (the wave kinda expanding when you hover the mouse over the icons)
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: which is why I don't like windows or mandrake, I know what I want the computer to accomplish for me, I don't want the OS telling me what it thinks I want it to do. :)
<vishal>  <-- luser/n00b who just likes to look at KDE eye candy thats all
<LeeJunFan> The OS should be a servant, not a yes-man or a nag.
<regeya_> very good LeeJunFan
<zeratha> Hello everyone. I am wits end with an issue I am having. It has to do with installing kubuntu.
<zeratha> on hoary, obviously
<regeya_> LeeJunFan: similarly, all cars should have manual transmissions, manual steering, unpowered brakes, and a spark advance.
<vishal> i agree with just the manual transmission part 8-P
<regeya_> vishal: you'll take the spark advance and you'll LIKE IT :-P
<regeya_> vishal: Spark advance sets you FREE
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: no, there's a point where features turn into annoyances though. I can't turn the lights off on my wifes car when it's running. When adding feature-annoyances that assume what the luser might want - at what point does the user become the tool to the machine?
<vishal> 8-)
<regeya_> your operating system should be the system that sits in the background and does stuff without user intervention.
<LeeJunFan> basically it's telling me what it's going to do.
<regeya_> if you have to think about your operating system all the time, throw it out.
<vishal> yea i dont like those kinda annoyances either, gimme control, but gimme GUI-based control 8-P
<regeya_> if you love your operating system, see a shrink.
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: I don't, I just make it do what I want it to do. linux doesn't assume much. Windows on the other hand - well what if I didn't want that drive on D:? but now I have to swap 3 drives to get the drive letter I want. ehehe - things like that.
<vishal> when i hear someone say you can modify 'swappiness' by echoing to some proc file, it just makes me want to shoot myself
<LeeJunFan> vishal: that I don't mind. GUI is great hell, I'm using KDE, but just don't automate and dumb down for lusers.
<regeya_> LeeJunFan:  okay, you're an idiot.  that's all I'll say.  What if I don't want the first drive on the first ide bus to be /dev/hda?
<vishal> yea, the automate/dumbing down part sucks
<regeya_> cripes, I surrender.
<vishal> hehe
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: that's different. and likely not going to interfere with installed software on linux. idiot - use ln -s
<vishal> hehe
<regeya_> oh for the love of pete.
<regeya_> so ln -s is going to fix what my drive controller sees as the primary drive on the first bus.  riiiiiiiiiiight.
<LeeJunFan> :) I think you know what I mean - don't take it so literally.
<regeya_> omg ur s0 l33t d00d
<vishal> LeeJunFan: maybe kubuntu is not for you, try slackware or something 8-P
<regeya_> :-)
<regeya_> I hear slackware is the choice of change-fearing kooks everywhere
<LeeJunFan> vishal: I don't feel like compiling my whole os for amd64.
<regeya_> compiling your whole os...
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: I don't fear change, I fear change in the wrong direction.
* regeya_ gives LeeJunFan a strange look.
<vishal> damn, i cant wait for decent amd64 dual-core laptops to come out... woohoo
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: slack is only available for i386. I like my amd64.
<regeya_> LeeJunFan: in what "wrong directon" do you see "change" and why does that cause you to rant in #kubuntu
<regeya_> uhhhh
<regeya_> okay, not going to bite, not going to bite...
<vishal> LeeJunFan: have you seen any problems/bugs with amd64 os/software etc? is the amd64 'support' stable?
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: the "dumbing down" like mdk does.
<regeya_> excellent!  now see, I'd love to comment, but I've not used mandrake in a while.
<LeeJunFan> vishal: some stuff is fun to compile, for the most part it's not too bad except the binary only things like vmware, my modem driver...
<vishal> i see
<regeya_> the happy thing is, you don't have to use mandrake. :-)  and now I'm going to exercise my right to do something completely different.
<LeeJunFan> as of right now openoffice is broken in ubuntu - worked yesterday :(
<LeeJunFan> on amd64 that is.
<vishal> "worked yesterday" thats got to be your fault :)
<LeeJunFan> vishal: updates today :)
* regeya_ replaces LeeJunFan's electronic ignition system with a shiny SPARK ADVANCE ;-)
<zeratha> Anyone able to give me some Linux help here. My car runs fine......
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: I've got a 1970 Chevy :)
<chavo> regeya_, just give him some matches so he can fire it up himself
<regeya_> bah!  too advanced!  NO dumbed-down cars!
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: just my summer vehicle though - not my year rounder - don't get too excited at another chance to slam me :)
<chavo> LeeJunFan, you're doing a fine job of slamming yourself.
<regeya_> cars past the 30s are for suckers
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: dumbed down 450hp, 415 ft lbs torque :)
<chavo> cars?
<regeya_> I suppose you have WATER ON TAP too!
<regeya_> :-D
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: yeah, and terlet paper ter wirp my arse with tew.!
<regeya_> okay, I'll quit
<regeya_> wuss
* regeya_ ducks
<regeya_> hooray, bluecloth is done installing
<regeya_> I was talking to someone a while back (on a totally different subject now) who seemed to think that scripting was a magical modern thing.  Guess he never automated anything on a DOS machine using BASIC or a batch file. ;-)
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: I'm probably just ranting because I'm on zero sleep. in about 40 hrs. T1's went down at 1 this morn, and my providers are lusers. :)
* regeya_ started with PCs and Apple IIs, chill
<regeya_> oooh suckage
<regeya_> so, if your providers are at fault, how come you're not passed-out drunk? ;-)
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: yeah, I told them what I thought was wrong, 10 hrs later they got it working, called me back and told me I was right. I'd really like to know how setting a route and filter can take 10 hrs when I told them what it was. :)
* regeya_ is joking, if you don't believe in getting drunk, I sympathise, actually
<regeya_> heh
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: I've got kids - not a good example :)
<regeya_> well, see, you told them, so they had to do everything they could to try to prove you weren't right. ;-) <- TEH VOICE OF EXPERIENCE
<LeeJunFan> regeya_: hehe. That's probably it exactly.
<zeratha> All KDE based apps I install fail with a rather long, annoying error message. After installing kubuntu and logging into KDE I get this message: "Could not start process. Unable to create io-slave. Klauncher said Unknown protocol 'file'.
<regeya_> ooh kids, eh?  will be in the same boat with you soon.  okay, must go, hasta, you fine kubuntu people
<LeeJunFan> later.
<vishal> hey, whats present in the hoary preview install CD thats not there in the live CD? and is it safe to install over my mandrake dualboot with winxp?
<vishal> later reg
<chavo> vishal, I'm pretty sure the install has the same setup.
<vishal> ok
<chavo> And yes it's safe to install over your mandrake.
<LeeJunFan> vishal: yep - just have it format your mdk partition. dont' forget to save important stuff.
<vishal> yup
<LeeJunFan> zeratha: hold - on... I'm looking.
<zeratha> LeeJunFan, Thanks!
<LeeJunFan> zeratha: did this happen right away or was it working at first?
<LeeJunFan> I mean have you logged in and used software successfully at all?
<zeratha> Never has worked. Only on this system. It works fine on two others.
<smouche> ok, real dumb question probably:  when stable hoary comes out, will simply dist-upgrading my system (hoary kubuntu) bring me up to speed, or will I have to update the kernel, or ...?
<LeeJunFan> smouche: dselect upgrade
<LeeJunFan> zeratha: hrm. So can you even log in to KDE all the way?
<smouche> dselect-- what does that do exactly LeeJunFan?
<vishal> hmm 'dist-upgrade' i need to learn debian... need to apt-get a life 8-P (/me ducks)
<LeeJunFan> vishal: that'll almost accomplish the same thing.
<zeratha> LeeJunFan, I get that message as soon as the splash goes away, lust before the desktop gets drawn.
<LeeJunFan> smouche: man apt-get  - dselect-upgrade upgrades your system in short story.
<smouche> thank you.
<LeeJunFan> zeratha: have you tried logging on as another user? Do you have another user setup on your system?
<zeratha> LeeJunFan, I'll try now, BRB
<LeeJunFan> zeratha: I'm thinking tmpfile gone bad, if another user can log in that'll pretty much verify it.
<vishal> ah man apt-get, i should do that too... high time i got comfortable with debian style
<smouche> I'm really happy to see that kde help includes a man reader; I hate looking at that stuff in a terminal...
<vishal> lol, and we have another luser/n00b (like me)
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<ggilbert_> kde has a lot of cool stuff
<ggilbert_> it's all buried though
<LeeJunFan> Man - 8 years ago I went off on some unix dude and told him that unix came in with bellbottoms and afro's it should have left with them too - now look, both are back in style (well - kind of).
<LeeJunFan> Now I love the shell - because with it I can do anything from local or remote! which when you are a network guy - remote rules. :)
<Mad_Dude> hi all
<Mad_Dude> i'm planning to migrate to Kubuntu and using the Hoary release, any major problems? Or is it advisable to use Ubuntu and then upgrade to Kubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> go for kubuntu directly, Mad_Dude 
<chavo> Mad_Dude, I'd say just go with kubuntu if you plan on using KDE
<chavo> no major problems for me yet.
<Mad_Dude> icic..i'm having problems with my USB drive on this computer ( which i'm not migrating ) .. Gentoo here
<Mad_Dude> so I guess my family's com should be more friendly, hence I've decided to get Kubuntu
<incubii> buh i still get corrupted crud being display on the xserver. modeline still didnt fix my problem :|
<chavo> I've got pretty standard/older hardware here, so I haven't had any problems
<Mad_Dude> icic...thanks for the advice :) 
<chavo> Oh sure, anyways it can't hurt to try it out.
<Mad_Dude> yeap, i'll !
<incubii> how the hell do i use my ipod 
<chakie> incubii: ask apple to release the specs
<incubii> lol
<chavo> incubii, push the little button in the middle
<croplogic> incubii: "crossover office"
<croplogic> or maybe pymusiqe
<croplogic> but its not for the faint of heart
<incubii> hrm its loaded the firewire module but its not showin in /proc/bus
<incubii> cd ..
<incubii> coops
<incubii> oh well there you go
<croplogic> are using it through 1394 or usb?
<incubii> 1394, seems to of mounted it as a SCSI drive
<incubii>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2
<croplogic> did you try searching www.ipodlounge.com
<incubii> booya
<incubii> i got it too work
<incubii> :D
<incubii> not auto mount though
<incubii> :|
<croplogic> nice
<incubii> #!/bin/sh
<incubii> modprobe sbp2
<incubii> mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<incubii> :)
<croplogic> you should file a "how to for newbies" on the ubuntu forums
<incubii> yeah probably should
<incubii> might do that later
<incubii> just finished writing today how to automatically install thunderbird 1.0.2 and extensions
<incubii> not for ubuntu though
<incubii> unfortunatly they dont allow uploads of images to their wiki which is a bitch cause they are so helpful
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu is already so ridiculously simple to use.
<incubii> yes so simple gnoma cant use my dialup
<incubii> i have to use the shell to dial
<incubii> :P
<incubii> gnome*
<Hayden> i've already got ubuntu installed, if i install kubuntu can i delete all the gnome-related files later with ease?
<croplogic> apt-get remove gnome----i think
<croplogic> try  "man apt-get" it should tell you 
<incubii> hmm
<incubii> isnt it called ubuntu-desktop ?
<incubii> man gtkpod is so much better then itunes
<Quinn_Storm> incubii: and amaroK beats both of those
<croplogic> Hayden: why would you want to remove them, though?
<croplogic> you can still use most of them, if not all under KDE
<croplogic> incubii-can you play DRM atomized files in that>"gtkpod"?
<incubii> i dont know, i only play mp3s
<incubii> i care not for drm
<croplogic> only a mac zealot would
<incubii> ah well i use macs but i aint no zealot
<croplogic> oh dont get me  wrong they kick ass all over the place
<croplogic> but
<croplogic> its not the only answer
<incubii> heh
<incubii> Linux anubis 2.6.11-1-powerpc-smp #1 SMP Fri Feb 11 16:46:07 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<incubii> :P
<croplogic> you're running *nix on a mac?
<incubii> yes
<croplogic> nice, dual boot with osx
<croplogic> ?
<incubii> yes
<incubii> ive yet to boot into the other half though
<croplogic> is there hfs+ disk support out there some where?
<incubii> i was sure linux could read hfs+ 
<incubii> never tried though
<croplogic> i've got a firewire drive i use for Protools but i haven't got around to trying it on this yet
<incubii> mac-on-linux
<incubii> runs great
<croplogic> well id think so
<croplogic> X was definatly an improvement on OS9 and its less unix than linux
<croplogic> i was thinking about putting yellowdog on my moms beige G3 or maybe Hoary once its "stable"
<incubii> im on hoary right now
<incubii> seems alright to me
<croplogic> yeah me too
<incubii> YDL was a bit slow
<croplogic> i couldnt get hoary to install
<croplogic> thats what ive heard
<croplogic> "memory hog"
<incubii> hmm amarok has no sound engine
<croplogic> does it just act as front end for something else?
<incubii> possibly
<croplogic> i think it's XMMS
<incubii> i will soon find out
<incubii> man i wish i had broadband
<incubii> or even 56kb
<incubii> :))
<croplogic> dialup, with linux. that sounds ugly
<incubii> 28.8kb dialup ;)
<croplogic> owch
<incubii> its the miracle of pair gain technology my friend!
<croplogic> no cable in youre area?
<incubii> i for one welcome our pair gain technology overlords
<incubii> probably is, cant afford it
<incubii> id get adsl but i cant afford adsl and a phone line
<croplogic> I would literally get a second job
<croplogic> infact i did
<incubii> lol
<croplogic> dsl is cool, at least you know for sure what your up/down is going to be pretty much no matter what
<croplogic> but i found cable to be really steady and more cost effective overall
<incubii> at my old place on 56kb dialup i was flatline 5.2kb/sec pretty much 95% of the time
<incubii> which was good
<croplogic> thats really good dial up
<incubii> yeah im still with them, just the pair gain is crap
<incubii> gonna swich to their dsl soon maybe
<croplogic> when i was dial up id ocassionally get 6 0r 7 kb bursts but sat between 5 and 5.5
<croplogic> and that was aohell
<gardio1> Anyone know anything about cups?
<Tugg> hey hey
<kbitty> http://geocities.com/kasper002003/KDE34_kooby2.png
<jimmyw> heya all
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan,  you here?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but I think I need to reboot.
<LeeJunFan> something not listed in top just ate my gig of ram.
<ztonzy> anyone ever tried to compile drivers for your webcam and /dev/video0 doesn't show up or work ? ...just wondering :)
<jimmyw> wb LeeJunFan 
<jimmyw> find out what was eating your ram?
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: nope. It was a mistery I didn't care to put the time into solving :)
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: unless it happens again anyway.
<LeeJunFan> It was probably X.
<underlord> i have a cable modem plugged in to my pc's ethernet nic, ubuntu seems to see the nic because theres a eth0 device defined in /dev/, theres a problem, ubuntu doesnt seem to know how to talk to it, i tried modprobing pppeo and pppoatm, didnt help
<underlord> any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> underloard, if it's plugged in via ethernet it's probably just straight tcpip, try dhclient eth0
<LeeJunFan> sudo dhclient eth0
<underlord> ok...
<underlord> "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<underlord> the pc im in irc in is also in this modem via its usb connection (i checked, the modem can do both ports symaltaniously), dhclient works fine here, must be something in the computer
<LeeJunFan> hrm. Well, your easiest way may be to check your windows settings and see how that's configured with your modem. you'll need such things as your IP address, subnet mask, default gw, and dns servers.
<underlord> windows settings?
<jimmyw> LeeJunFan, i think i have my system up and running now, it feels good to go look round the net for help and get some results
<underlord> my coaster doesnt have settings ;)
<underlord> im in ubuntu on the irc pc
<underlord> infact - kubuntu :)
<LeeJunFan> underlord: :) sorry. that's what I get for assuming. So you are working fine on the USB port with ubuntu but the ethernet side wont work?
<underlord> yup
<LeeJunFan> now that's totally backwards of what I would have guessed would have happened :)
<underlord> ether is on a seperate box incase that isnt clear
<LeeJunFan> right.
<LeeJunFan> on your ethernet box we can maybe try to edu-guess. Try 'sudo -s' then 'ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up' then 'arping -I eth0 192.168.0.1' and see if you get anything back.
<underlord> is that -L in the arping line?
<LeeJunFan> I=eye
<underlord> eye?
<underlord> ooh
<underlord> i see
<jimmyw> guys is there a graphical mount program for kubuntu?
<underlord> arping: no source address in not-DAD mode
<underlord> jimmyw: try going to media:/ in konqueror
<LeeJunFan> underlord: ok try arping -ID '192.168.0.1'
<jimmyw> underlord, its to mount my other harddrives, kubuntu didnt pick them up
<LeeJunFan> do you know what the IP of your modem usually is?
<Quinn_Storm> why are all the entries in my media:/ named things like "1.0G Media", etc.?
<underlord> LeeJunFan: no, but i can find out
<LeeJunFan> underlord: ok - well then we don't need to do the arping.
<LeeJunFan> underlord: I'm talking about the LAN side mind you - not the WAN port.
<underlord> wan port?
<underlord> you mean the ip with the http control panel with all the info about how the modem is operating?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it should probably be 192.168. something. Actually can you get into your modem config via your USB machine?
<LeeJunFan> or (since I've never use a USB cablemodem) what to you see when you run 'ifconfig
<underlord> i could if i had the ip address ;)
<LeeJunFan> underlord: don't copy/paste here btw, use chan #flood for that.
<Quinn_Storm> hmm...wait one second...are we talking about plugging BOTH a usb cable AND an ethernet cable into a cable modem?
<underlord> yes
<LeeJunFan> Quinn_Storm: yeah - 2 machines.
<Quinn_Storm> that will not work.
<underlord> the modem supports it
<Quinn_Storm> oh?
<Quinn_Storm> I've never seen a modem that does
<Quinn_Storm> all the modems I've seen that have an USB and an ethernet port make you pick one or the other not both
<underlord> motorola sb4200, their faq on their site says you can use both connections at the same time
<Quinn_Storm> ah, well then nevermind
<jimmyw> guys does anyone know of a graphical mount tool for kubuntu
<underlord> just mount in command line jimmy
<jimmyw> underlord, eeeeeesh nothing is easy in kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> jimmyw: don't know but 'man mount' and 'man fstab' will have you on your way to creating your own mountpoints and making your own icons on the desktop.
<jimmyw> ok thanks lads
<underlord> LeeJunFan: can i /msg you the ifconfig results?
<LeeJunFan> underlord: sure
<underlord> test
<underlord> ooh, i though freenode kicked me for a sec
<LeeJunFan> so this is the machine with the usb connection?
<underlord> yup
<LeeJunFan> the ip addy on your eth0 is actually your Internet IP. It must bridge, so I don't see how we can have 2 machines using it at the same time unless your cable co gives you more than one IP#.
<underlord> it is a bridge
<underlord> owh
<underlord> so motorolas site lied
<LeeJunFan> underlord: unless it can be put into 'router' mode.
<underlord> damnit now i need another ethernet card
<underlord> no, its a bridge, thats all it is
<underlord> unless i can do something with usb, but i doubt that
<LeeJunFan> underlord: you'll either need to get another IP# from your cable co, or maybe get a router to put them behind. You could make one of the linux boxes your router, but it would need 2 NIC's.
<underlord> what speeds could i get over a serial cable? lol
<LeeJunFan> underlord: no it wouldn't. That's right - you've got usb on one.
<LeeJunFan> underlord: |cable|--usb--|linux box1|---eth---|linux box 2|
<LeeJunFan> underlord: make linuxbox1 be a router and have it do NAT with iptables.
<underlord> linuxbox 1 has a cracked motherboard and likes to crash
<underlord> i will get a 2 port router, that dont cost that much
<underlord> wait, 3 port lol
<underlord> a 2 port router is just a crossover cable, which i have
<underlord> hrmmm, maybe motorola wasnt lieing, seems my modem can handle both, but only if my isp gives me more ip's, which they wont
<LeeJunFan> right. Or just take someone elses :) you have to steal their MAC addy too though. :)
<underlord> modem can have 2 mac's?
<underlord> its a dynamic ip system too, which is weird
<underlord> considering all the users leave their modems plugged in - occuping an ip address, doesnt make sence to me
<underlord> im looking at an nic card online, it states kernel 2.2 and 2.4 compat, do you thin there could be any probs in 2.6?
<segfault2k> hi people
<segfault2k> is possible to add the universe repository to kubuntu ?
<underlord> ofcource
<LeeJunFan> segfault2k: man sources.lst
<LeeJunFan> err sources.list
<segfault2k> i know sources.list :P i've been use debian for emm 5 years
<LeeJunFan> :)
<underlord> so add the repository
<segfault2k> thanks
<segfault2k> whats is the repository for kubuntu?
<segfault2k> universal
<underlord> same as ubuntu
* segfault2k still familiarized with sid, experimental, etc.. XD
<underlord> its all over the wiki
<segfault2k> i dont find the universal repo
<segfault2k> :S
<underlord> are you in warty or hoary?
<segfault2k> hoary
<segfault2k> i find commented in sources.list
<segfault2k> my mistake
<segfault2k> deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe <- that is?
<underlord> ahh ha
<underlord> yep
<underlord> with my cable modem if i stick an ethernet nic in my usb box and get a 5 port switch i can connect the 2 boxs to the switch and the modem to the switch and it will work?
<underlord> or do i need a "nat"?
<underlord> LeeJunFan?
<LeeJunFan> it'll do NAT
<underlord> the switch will?
<LeeJunFan> you can DMZ one host to have kind of a direct connection, or you can forward ports individually.
<underlord> dmz?
<LeeJunFan> doh. Sorry. No you'll do NAT at your linux box.
<underlord> no i wont
<underlord> i need both computers to be able to go online if the other is offline
<LeeJunFan> well, the way you are talking about putting a switch directly to the modem you'll be in the same boat you are now with usb/eth - the ISP will have to give you more IP#'s.
<underlord> doh'!
<underlord> ell how can i get it to work?
<underlord> without requireing one pc to be on for the other to go online
<LeeJunFan> underlord: you'll have to get a router - like a linksys.
<LeeJunFan> which will have a built in switch anyway.
<underlord> so, a router is more powerfull than a switch?
<underlord> something along these lines is suitable: http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=34&scid=29&prid=142 ?
<blackmoon> hi!
<underlord> ey
<blackmoon> i've got a problem with kynaptic...
<underlord> so use synaptic
<blackmoon> the errore is the same...
<underlord> whats the error?
<blackmoon> it say that is unable to find a servers for updates... but the servers are on...
<underlord> your repositories are set up?
<blackmoon> yes..
<blackmoon> i've made some updates before...
<blackmoon> n/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<blackmoon> sorry...
<blackmoon> the error message is: Unable to get http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<underlord> ooooh, turn that off
<underlord> hoary-updates is screwy
<blackmoon> so, what can i do?
<underlord> go in to synaptic, then in to the repositories dialog, and untick that repository, then reload
<blackmoon> ok, i will try...
<srid> excellent work guys!
<underlord> srid: eh?
<srid> only i miss anti-aliased fonts now ...
<srid> i will upgrade underlord 
<underlord> you can get antialiasing in kubuntu
<segfault2k> in kcontrol
<srid> oh, let me try
<underlord> in aperence & themes section in the fonts pane, you  enable "Use antialiasing for fonts"
<underlord> it will only apply to new apps opened though, so close and reopen something to see it work
<srid> let me re-loging
<underlord> or that
<srid> quality software guys ...
<srid> except kde is komplex than gnome
<srid> ;)
<srid> but why GNU was not happy with kde? 
<underlord> qt licencing?
<srid> not it's gpl na?
<srid> err
<srid> it's gpl right? .. so what else is the problem?
<underlord> i think gnu just wanted to do their own thing, gnome is designed to be a free gpl desktop, kde is designed to be a powerfull effecient desktop
<srid> weird
<blackmoon> damn.. i've got others errors...
<srid> bad comparison
<srid> what's exactly wrong with kde from GNU's point of view?
<underlord> its powerfull and not ugly?
<blackmoon> Now i've got:   E: postfix:  il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1
<srid> underlord: ??
<srid> underlord: gnome is powerful and beautiful
<srid> kde too
<srid> now mostly i think I have switched to kde
<srid> but I still prefer to program in gnome/gtk
<Riddell> srid: prefer to program in gtk?  crazy
<Riddell> srid: nothing wrong with KDE from GNU's point of view, it just isn't a GNU project
<srid> Riddell: nothing crazy about it ...
<Riddell> object orientation in C.  no ma gig
<srid> Riddell: i use pygtk
<underlord> gtk is ugly, i hate coding in it
<srid> i never worry about that
<underlord> looks ugler visualy than the code needed to drive it
<underlord> if i had my way gtk would exist only as a paperweight
<srid> underlord: *coding* is nice
<srid> underlord: did you see the default 'Human' gtk2 theme?
<underlord> yes, its ugly
<underlord> compaired to kde
<srid> it's *simple* and beautiful
<srid> well, kde is better, i say
<srid> but not for *all*
<underlord> and those icons, so dark and dirty looking, eew
<underlord> give me crystal or give me death
<underlord> :P
<srid> underlord: you could actually submit feature request to gnome team with neat report
<srid> :)
<srid> what would a mac user then say? ;)
<underlord> what, like "it would be great if you could delete the gnome project and start working on kde"?
<underlord> :P
<srid> hrm
<srid> tell me why kde/qt/blah is much better than gnome/gtk/blah when it comes to *programming*
<srid> i have ugly cursors .. how do I switch
<srid> it just doesn't match with the rest of the desktop ;)
<Riddell> srid: which cursors do you have?
<srid> Riddell: i forgot that cursors directory .. ow t ofind out?
<Riddell> srid: dunno, I'm still to look into the cursor theme for kubuntu
<Riddell> srid: so I'm wondering do you have the human cursor theme and not like it or do you have the plain system cursor theme and not like that
<srid> at least i need that industrial cursor back
<srid> tell me the default one
<srid> kvim sucks (bad rendering)
<Riddell> srid: in general (huge generalisation etc) kde has a framework whereas gnome has a bunch of libraries, stuff like kspell, kparts, xml-gui, kioslaves, kcm modules etc don't exist in gnome giving it an inconsistent feel
<srid> Riddell: yes this is a problem with gnome and the developers are working toward this problem
<srid> has anyone else experiencing this cursor rendering problem in kvim?
* srid goes back gvim
<underlord> gnomes description should be "usability through consistantly bad design and inconsistant basic interface elements"
* underlord is in a very anti-everything mood tonight
<srid> 9936 sri       17   0 83356  43m 3760 S  0.0 35.0   0:06.44 kio_help
<srid> it's using 43MB!
<jiyuu0> any other picture viewer than kuickview? something like acdsee. kuickview doesn't resize big photo nicely
<Riddell> jiyuu0: gwenview
<underlord> kview
<srid> jiyuu0: try gthumb
<jiyuu0> i'm kde
<srid> just try *all* listed here
<srid> jiyuu0: it will run
<jiyuu0> ok... i'll try
<srid> konqueror has no google search bar!!
<srid> is this the latest docs on KDE architecutre? http://docs.kde.org/en/3.3/kdevelop/kdearch/
<Riddell> srid: kdeaddons is still to be done
<srid> yes, i saw that in wiki
<srid> oh, search bar comes with that?
<srid> kimp?
<Riddell> srid: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/index.html
<Riddell> srid: what about it?  kimp has never existed, it is a myth
<srid> Riddell: i want architecuture-overview rather than those split documents
<srid> Riddell: something like http://developer.gnome.org/arch/
<Riddell> srid: don't think we have anything so organised but it's all at http://developer.kde.org/documentation/
<Roey> Hi
<Roey> I have / on software raid1.  When I boot a custom kernel I get:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/o5JsHI75.html
<Roey> can anyone help me?
<srid> which should I use? karamba or superkaramba?
<Riddell> srid: superkaramba
<srid> Riddell: so karamba is dead?
<srid> i hope it won't eat up too much memory :P
<srid> i have only 128 mb
<srid> Riddell: any network monitoring applet for kde?
<Riddell> srid: as far as I can tell (and I should know, I posted a story on dot news about it this morning) superkaramba replaces karamba
<Riddell> srid: knetworkconf, knetload
<srid> hmm
<srid> Riddell: which should I install
<srid> i just need it to be displayed in the panel
<Riddell> srid: knetload sounds like the one.  kcpuload is nice too
<Riddell> ksysconf can do it too but more complex
<srid> Riddell: can't the two be integrated into one project?
<Riddell> doubt it, they're quite different
<srid> I guess I am adding more bloat to my kde desktop ;)
<cartman> amu: Konversation 0.16 pack for Hoary @ http://janeway.no-ip.org/~cartman/kubuntu . Can you sponsor me?
<Lynxx> so...whats the diff between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<Riddell> Lynxx: ubuntu smells, we don't
<Lynxx> ...
<Riddell> they have naked people, we have dragons
<cartman> Riddell: want to sponsor me? :)
<Riddell> cartman: I'll take a look at it, that could pass the time while I wait for kdevelop to compile
<cartman> Riddell: ok thats fine :)
<Lynxx> what version is kynaptic at?
<Lynxx> ...
<Riddell> CVS from december I think
<Lynxx> can i get a link to see some screenshots?
<Lynxx> O.o
<Lynxx> Kubuntu is hoary?
<Lynxx> O.o
<Riddell> kubuntu is hoary
<Riddell> ggi:kynaptic
<Lynxx> >.<
<Lynxx> o well
<Lynxx> :P
<Lynxx> any chance of screenshots?
<Riddell> 17:02 < Riddell> ggi:kynaptic
<Lynxx> nvm found em
<cartman> Lynxx: http://images.google.com/images?q=kynaptic
<Lynxx> ...
<Lynxx> aight thanks
<Riddell> cartman: is this konversation package all your own or based on the debian one?
<cartman> Riddell: based on debian one
<Riddell> I should sync the changelog from debian then
<cartman> err its synced
<cartman> http://debian.houseofnate.net/pool/k/konversation/konversation_0.16-1.diff.gz is the debian diff
<cartman> ah you mean old releases
<cartman> right ok
<Riddell> cartman: your version number is set to 0.16-1ubuntu1  it should be 0.16-0ubuntu1 unless there's a 0.16-1 from debian
<cartman> Riddell: debian one says 0.16-1 in changelog
<Riddell> cartman: where's the debian one?
<cartman> http://debian.houseofnate.net/pool/k/konversation/konversation_0.16-1.diff.gz
<cartman> check the diff
<Riddell> cartman: but where is the origional debian one?
<cartman> Riddell: its being uploaded to unstable
<_jr> dood
<_jr> cartman: new icon?
<cartman> _jr: yeah
<_jr> cartman: do you have the changelog entry for debian's 0.16-1?
<cartman> _jr: yes I can get it. one second
<cartman> _jr: dcc?
<_jr> cartman: never used it, lets see if konversation makes it easy to use
<_jr> or can I use it behind NAT?
<cartman> ok
<cartman> you will need to set the way your ip is used
<cartman> in DCC settings
<cartman> so jriddell@kde.org ? :)
<_jr> no
<_jr> jr@jriddell.org
<cartman> ok
<cartman> _jr: sent
<_jr> cartman: ok, should I upload?
<cartman> _jr: yes please :) but fix s/upsteam/upstream
<cartman> amu has funny mistakes ;)
<_jr> uploaded
<cartman> _jr: cheers :)
<_jr> back to irssi I go
<cartman> lol
<cartman> Riddell: any reason to stick to irssi besides the fact that you are used to it?
<Riddell> cartman: it can run in a screen session
<cartman> ah :/
<Riddell> can someone test kdevelop3 at  deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/kubuntu ./
<dannya> Riddell: 
<Riddell> 17:59 < Riddell> can someone test kdevelop3 at  deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/kubuntu ./
<dannya> ok
<hunger> quiet here...
<dannya> Riddell: it seems "different" from another 3.2 I tested earlier...
* hunger is waiting for his new laptop to try kubuntu on.
<dannya> there is no "new" menu, no sidebar, etc...
<dannya> hunger: you can try kubuntu on the local needy community :D
<hunger> dannya: ?
<dannya> kubuntu means "to humanity"
<Riddell> dannya: thought as much, just checked and it's missing a bunch of files from the .debs so I'll fix that and then we'll take another look
<dannya> ok then
<hunger> dannya: I thought that is what ubuntu meant?
<dannya> hunger: no - there is no "to" in ubuntu
<dannya> back later...
<hunger> oh... my bemba sucks!
<spiral> hi
<spiral> hmmm... konversation 0.16 out...
<spiral> anyone working on it ?
<psn> spiral: yup
<Riddell> spiral: you mean you havn't already installed it?  you're so behind the times
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/konversation/0.16-1ubuntu1/
<spiral> Riddell: lol... thanks :-)
<spiral> Riddell: hmmm... it says amd64...
<Riddell> spiral: others havn't compiled yet
<spiral> Riddell: ah... damn it...
<spiral> so that's why I didn't install it
<spiral> Intel Extreme II
<spiral> a, c'est une merde, nop ?
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> sorry
<spiral> wrong tab
<ztonzy> Riddell, hi...do you have webcam on your Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> spiral: uh huh? :) qu'est que c'est une merde?
<Riddell> ztonzy: nope
<ztonzy> I tried to get /dev/video0 working...failed..I need to dig deeper
<ztonzy> Riddell, you canadian ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: try #ubuntu or ubuntu-users list, it's an issue with ubuntu not kubuntu
<Riddell> ztonzy: err no
<spiral> Riddell: hmmm... a "shit"
<ztonzy> Riddell, sorry
<ztonzy> Riddell, I mean you both write english and french ;)
<Riddell> spiral: je sais :)
<Riddell> ztonzy: je suis Ecossais, vive l'alliance!
<ztonzy> :O ?
<spiral> Riddell: :-)
* ztonzy doesn't understand
<spiral> Riddell: do you know when konversation 0.16 should be build for i386 ?
<Riddell> spiral: should be done within an hour, just depends how busy the build machines are
<spiral> Riddell: all right, really nice :-)
<spiral> and now I've got to find a new laptop...
<spiral> damned robber
<bur[n] er> anyone know what package i need for devices:/ support?
<Riddell> bur[n] er: use media:/
<bur[n] er> Riddell: media:/ is blank :\
<bur[n] er> and the konq sidebar still uses 'devices' 
<Riddell> konq sidebar doesn't ungrade well, reset it to defaults
<Riddell> upgrade
<bur[n] er> there an easy way to reset defaults?  
<bur[n] er> rm -rf .konqueror ? ;)
<Riddell> ~/.kde/share/config/konqsidebartng.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/
<Riddell> but it's got an option to reset it somewhere
<bur[n] er> any idea why media:/ shows nothing?
<Riddell> you have no media in?
<bur[n] er> i have hard drives
<bur[n] er> they should show up... no?
<Riddell> seems to depend on its mood, try putting in a CD
<bur[n] er> hrm... how bout usb?
<bur[n] er> it goes to the desktop
<bur[n] er> but not to media;/
<amu> someone want test new kaffeine 0.6 ? 
<Riddell> amu: yes please
<bur[n] er> anyone know on the off hand how to set a hotkey to raise volume?  dcop call??? or just a kmix --option
<bur[n] er> i found how to set it to a percent, but not how to bump it up or down a lil
<epod> Hey, can anyone tell me how I correct the lack of cdrdao when I start k3b? I just installed...
<Riddell> apt-get install cdrdao ?
<epod> hurm I looked in kynaptic and didnt see it.  Ill check again
<Riddell> probably in universe then
<epod> ahh ok
<Riddell> yes it is
<epod> is there a way add repositories to kynaptic like I could with the gnome ubuntu?
<Riddell> epod: nope, one of many features that kynaptic lacks
<epod> okay, hurm.  Could you tell me which file I edit to add repositiories?
<epod> Im afraid Im not overly familiar with the command line stuff :)
<chavo> epod, you can apt-get install synaptic
<epod> ok
<chavo> it looks nice with the gtk-qt engine installed
<chavo> or the file to edit is /etc/apt/sources.list
<epod> okay cool, thank you
<epod> this is odd, the apostrophe only registers every other time I press it  the first time, nothing, the second time, it makes a 
<epod> :/
<spiral> hmmmm... still no konversation, isn't it ?
<epod> its konversation, yes
<epod> Same thing occurs in firefox though
<epod> which leads me to think its a KDE issue?
<spiral> epod: dunno... I talked about konversation because I was asking for news of the updated version
<epod> oh lol sorry
<epod> :)
<spiral> epod: no matter
<chavo> spiral, I'm using a recent version of konversation.
<spiral> chavo: 0
<spiral> .16 ?
<chavo> I updated it from cvs last night.
<chavo> there are a lot of improvements over .15
<spiral> chavo: yes... all right... but Riddell told me that it should be .debised for ubuntu
<chavo> yeah, I'm not sure when. I've been building KDE on my own.
<spiral> chavo: :-)
<epod> Can anyone recommend a nice DVD playing program for KDE?
<Riddell> epod: kaffeine
<epod> hm Ihave that already, I guess I just need to install libdvdcss2?
<spiral> Riddell: any news for Konv. ?
<spiral> epod: yes
<epod> k, thanks
<Riddell> spiral: x86 seems happy http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/konversation/0.16-1ubuntu1/
<spiral> Riddell: so dist-upgrade should do the trick ?
<spiral> Riddell: still not updated
<Riddell> spiral: it's not in the archives yet then
<spiral> Riddell: all right, then I have to wait
<epod> Do I need to enable DMA for my hard disk?
<randy> kubuntu is great!
<randy> i may have to give up on gnome
<taki> kubuntu is fast as hell. I actually like the gnome interface a bit better, but definitely slower.
<randy> compared to gnome, kubuntu has better desktop config options
<randy> especially for the menus
<taki> it does. gnome's is almost nonexistant right now. But i just mean the interface. I find it easier on my eyes and to use
<taki> but kde is slick, and the customization is very nice. plus, kb3 is the only burner that's worked for me so far
<randy> it... works!!??
<randy> i'll have to try that...
<randy> using hoary?
<taki> yeah. I tried three burners before someone told me to give it a shot. none of that 'need scsi emulation' crap. yeah, hoary
<randy> amd64?
<taki> nope. k7
<randy> what's k7?
<taki> non64 bit amd chips. Athlons, durons and the like
<randy> y'know, i gotta give the ubuntu team credit
<randy> i have a full 64bit sys w/ 3d accelerated graphics & Wireless internet
<randy> w/out too much trouble
<randy> and i can still run 32 bit apps
<randy> i think, as a distro, ubuntu might just take over
<taki> I finally built a small *86 machine after two years away. Decided to give Ubuntu a shot. So far, I'm pleased. Still too much of a pain for an average user in regards to configuring things like video drivers and wifi, but otherwise pretty easy to use.
<randy> eyah, it's a pain if you don't have standard mobo components
<randy> i seem to have more driver problems than anything
<randy> and ubuntu developers (usually) can't do anything about that
<randy> as long as they keep updated drivers in the repositories i'm happy
<randy> i think, for a new user, nvidia cards are the way to go
<randy> EASY, EASY, EASY
<randy> i went through hell getting ati cards working on laptops and desktops
<randy> and even then, they were buggy
<randy> recently i got a A8N-SLI (Asus) w/ MSI Geforce 6600 GTOC
<randy> and (surprisingly) drivers were a breeze
<taki> really, the problem for me is the god damned companies not releasing drivers for linux. then it would be easy. but setting up my wifi with ndiswrapper was a pain, as was the ATI
<randy> the driver wasn't supported well in ndiswrapper
<randy> but then i found a project for just my driver (rt2500.inf)
<randy> and it works flawlessly
<randy> do you use cedega?
<taki> nope. have a dual boot
<randy> you still use windows?
<taki> I haven't for two years, but as of a few weeks ago, yeah. For games.
<taki> I generally use os x for just about everything. But I wanted to check out Ubuntu after what I'd read
<randy> cedega is pretty freakin' awesome for games
<randy> runs almost all the new stuff that comes out
<taki> yeah, but I have optimized drivers for windows. and all the games definitely work. I may try cedega soon, though.
<randy> there's only one software that i need windows for
<randy> and that's macromedia flash
<randy> and they are supposed to be coming out with a linux version of that due to massive requests by users
<taki> I don't mind booting it up for games.
<Rebroad> oooh. quiet on here
#kubuntu 2005-04-05
<silver-> hi, i upgraded from ubuntu with apt-get, and it's really crashy, is that normal?
<Riddell> silver-: nope
<silver-> :(
<Rebroad> silver: "from" ubuntu? to what?
<geneo93> has anyone had any luck with kppp
<Rebroad> ah. kubuntu. sorry
<Rebroad> i'm a bit slow this evening
<geneo93> it connects but the handsake dont go
<elsewhere_> are there any gtk themes with transparency and drop shadows?
<Rebroad> you need to enable composites in xorg.conf to get that
<Rebroad> it's not theme based
<elsewhere_> i see
<elsewhere_> for basic transparency?
<Rebroad> what do you mean "basic"?
<elsewhere_> everything transparent, not just windows in the background
<Rebroad> it's configurable from the KDE control panel
<Rebroad> for all themes
<elsewhere_> i don't use KDE
<elsewhere_> i use fluxbox with gtk themes
<Telep_> ermm, well you're kind of in the wrong channel ;)
<Telep_> #kubuntu is for Ubuntu with KDE
<elsewhere_> hmm?
<elsewhere_> i see
<Rebroad> you want #ubuntu i think..
<randy> anyone got flash player working in amd64
<lytefyre> ?
<lytefyre> does anyone know how to set up apache in kubuntu ?.
<Riddell> lytefyre: apt-get install apache
<lytefyre> install via knypatic ?
<lytefyre> ive g apache2
<lytefyre> but not able to set it up 
<lytefyre> apache2ctl complains of no /usr/sbin/apache2 ..anything i miss ??
<lytefyre> apt-get cannnot find package apache
<Rebroad> use synaptic and search for apache
<lytefyre> Rebroad: do u mean kynaptic ?
<chavo> lytefyre, apt-get install synaptic
<lytefyre> chavo : apt-get says no installation candidate
<lytefyre> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<silver-> translucency and shadows are really slow, even with an nvidia 6600GT and renderaccel on. can anyone help me?
<lytefyre> anyone know where to find the executable apache2 ??
<lytefyre> in the preview release that is 
<Riddell> lytefyre: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/  is your friend
<brainkilla> hey
<brainkilla> any kubuntu devs in here?
<brainkilla> coz I got a few problems I would like to discuss ;)
* Riddell puts hand up nervously
<brainkilla> Riddell, I suppose you're the one ;)
<Riddell> that'll be me
<lytefyre> Riddell : I have installed apache through kynaptic and apache2ctl still complains ..any ideas ?
<brainkilla> first and foremost, pppd and kernel are not doing their job correctly
<brainkilla> I was unable to connect thru modem, until I installed ubuntu warty's kernel
<Riddell> lytefyre, brainkilla: these are both general ubuntu issues, you would be better trying #ubuntu or ubuntu-users mailing list
<Riddell> lytefyre: but I'd try  /etc/init.d/apache2 
<brainkilla> sorry, I realised that you guys were part of the ubuntu team...
<Riddell> brainkilla: interesting though, I've heard a few complaints about kppp, now I can just blame ubuntu
<brainkilla> it's ubuntu definetly...
<brainkilla> and some smartass over there put lt_modem and lt_serial in the kernel...
<lytefyre> thanks Riddell will try there !
<brainkilla> which is major BS imho
<brainkilla> I have a Lucent soft modem btw
<brainkilla> warty kernel, my own modules and kppp brought me here ;)
<brainkilla> so it's not kppp
<Locutus1234> Can warty be upgraded to kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Locutus1234: you can do warty -> ubu hoary -> kubuntu, yes. 
<apokryphos> Locutus1234: the only current available kde version in Warty is 3.2, however. In hoary 3.4 is out. Please see: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<Locutus1234> Do you recommend doing the upgrade from synaptico or through apt?
<apokryphos> Locutus1234: There's no difference; they're the same thing. Synaptic is the GUI front-end of apt. 
<apokryphos> quicker on command-line though
<smouche> Is anyone having a problem with konqueror crashing frequently, especially when viewing images?
<smouche> I'm using amd64, 500 mb ram
<lytefyre> are there other programs beside apache that i can use to set up a web server ??
<membreya> hmmm, I've lost all my icons on my bottom bar :\
<apokryphos> membreya: what buttons? Shortcut to applications?
<membreya> apokryphos: all of them, the kde menu, shortcuts..my system tray
<silver> woohoo
<membreya> I was playing with the kernel and then it said it couldn't load applet, so I reloaded my old kernel and now the menus are gone :\
<apokryphos> membreya: is the whole panel gone, or is the panel (kicker) there with all those missing?
<membreya> the panel is still there, just blank (except for my shortcut to thunderbird)
<apokryphos> Anything under ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker?
<membreya> under ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker .. I have nothing :| there are other apps there..just not kicker
<apokryphos> eek
<membreya> ya :\
* membreya dances.. I broke kde doo dah
<membreya> so what should I do ?
<apokryphos> I really don't know why kernel problem would kill your kicker. Do you wanna try dist-upgrading?
<membreya> it's only installing kmail, gnupg agent, libpth2 and pinentry-qt
<membreya> :\
<apokryphos> if you've got a late version, then it might be worth trying to reinstall kdelibs/base. I'm clutching at straws here though... I recommend asking in #kde.
<apokryphos> I don't actually think the folder is vital or anything
<apokryphos> it really essentially contains only the shortcuts to apps
<membreya> but .. I have no menu! :P lol
<apokryphos> Try adding it
<apokryphos> Right Click on kicker
<apokryphos> Add to Panel
<membreya> looks ugly, getting help in #kde..they're saying it's nothing to do with kicker
<apokryphos> Kicker is the whole bottom panel... they're saying it's not to do with that folder, sure. :)
<apokryphos> Like I said, it was only for shortcut to apps etc.
<apokryphos> try adding them.. that work?
<smouche> Does anyone know why amarok won't play my network files?  It seems to load them, but won't play
<brainkilla> talking about amarok, it gives me really choppy sound...
<brainkilla> juk also...
<BROKEN_LADDER> I DIDN'T change anything, and all of a sudden my multi-media shortcuts work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> weird.
<hayden> how can i install X11 cursor themes?
<incubii> dunno, are their packages for them ?
<hayden> no
<incubii> got me stuffed, ive never needed to install anythign that wasnt from the repositories
<hayden> mm
<hayden> i know in gnome u could use gcursors but im not sure about in kde
<incubii> http://wiki.tryphon.org/How_to_install_X11_cursors
<incubii> hope that helps
<hayden> yep
<incubii> trying to still fixed the fucked xserver of mine
<incubii> if i restart it at 24bit its fine but on bootup its not, all multicolored
<incubii> tried modelines to no avail
<incubii> really shitting me off
<Bicchi> so other than kubuntu using kde is there a difference from installing ubuntu first and then kde?
<incubii> dont really think so
<incubii> but id say you would have both gnome and kde that way
<Bicchi> i thought that the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu was having kde vs gnome
<membreya> how do you control the login/logoff sounds in kde? :\
<bhsx> very nice
<bhsx> kubuntu doesn't install the nvidia drivers?
* bhsx is on live cd
<bhsx> is there a easy way to install from the live cd, or do I have to download the other .iso?
<chavo> bhsx, there's a way to do it, but I recommend the install iso
<bhsx> k....   you mean other than just using dd?  ;)
<chavo> actually I used rsync
<bhsx> and i'll just be able to apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade??
<bhsx> when it's out of beta, that is
<bhsx2> ok, downloading it now
<bhsx2> any tips/tricks to bring it up to speed as far as mplayer/codecs and such is concerned?  or nvidia driver support?
<bhsx2> java isn't installed is it?
<hayden> how can i make an icon of a samba share appear on the desktop when i mount a samba share?
<chavo> hayden, go to Control Center -> Desktop -> Behaviour
<chavo> click on the device icons tab
<chavo> then show device icons
<hayden> ok thanks
<hayden> would that show a mounted share if i use this to mount it, sudo mount //host/share /home/mnt/share -t smbfs -o umask=0 ?
<chavo> hayden, I believe it has to be in /etc/fstab
<hayden> ok thats what i thought
<hayden> because this is my laptop, im not always on my home network
<hayden> so i dont always want to try to mount the shares
<chavo> yeah just tried it here, commented out the samba shares in fstab and the icons went away
<hayden> ok
<Roey> hi
<Roey> does LILO have a problem booting amd64 kernels or something??
<Roey> I've tried three different kernels on three different drives and they all give the same PANIC message.
<hayden> how do i install flash player for konqueror?
<Roey> hi smouche
<Roey> smouche: does lilo have some sort of problem loading amd64 kernels??
<Roey> grub worked fine as installed -- but the moment after I install lilo on the MBR, reboot, and selec the kernel, it spits out a kernel panic
<smouche> Hi Roey
<smouche> Sorry, I never used lilo
<Roey> ok
<Roey> no one ever uses lilo eh?
<Roey> how about this
<Roey> smouche: can grub use / if it is raid1 ??
<Roey> smouche: and how do I install grub on a disk with grub-install?
<Roey> (i.e. rewrite it over lilo)
<smouche> heh, got me again, Roey.  I don't use raid1.  I am one primitive damn non-techie
<Roey> it's fine..
<Roey> how do youjust install grub?
<hayden> how do i install flash player for konqueror??
<smouche> how do we entice (k)ubuntu experts, devs in here??  
<smouche> heh heh
<smouche> kubuntu seems a little less active than plain old #ubuntu
<alm> yeah
<membreya> 45 people vs 357, of course it's less active :P
<smouche> Well, obviously kubuntu folks just don't have issues ... ;-)
<membreya> :P 
<smouche> every time I dist-upgrade, I keep hoping that konqueror will magically cease crashing constantly.  
<smouche> not pleased with this
<membreya> what's wrong with konqueror ?
<smouche> I don't know, it's crashing very frequently, especially when viewing any kind of image file
<membreya> hmmm, mines going psychotic when I click links, but apart from that 
<smouche> I seem to be ok with web-browsing; it's the file browser that's screwed
<smouche> I need to check for bug reports on this, or file one.
<bradh> Hmm, is there somewhere I can rsync from to fix my broken .iso?
<SuperL4g> How goes it, gentlemen?
<dimma1> i am thinking about getting an x800 ati all-in-wonder... any experience with them in here?
<dimma1> i am afraid of the noise and heat involved with high performance nvidia cards... so i thought now would be a good time to switch
<SuperL4g> dimma1: it has been my experience that ATIs aren't worth the hassle it takes to get them configured
<dimma1> damn... recommend a high performance nvidia card that isn't an asshole?
<SuperL4g> dimma1: I have a GeForce FX 5200 in my Gentoo box.
<SuperL4g> It rocks.
<SuperL4g> 128MB
<SuperL4g> dual head
<dimma1> i am using one of those right now
<SuperL4g> same card?
<dimma1> no dvi out on mine
<SuperL4g> nor mine
<dimma1> i would like dvi for my lcd display
<SuperL4g> I'd go for one of the higher-end models then
<SuperL4g> which one, exactly, I'm not sure because this is the best video card I've owned
<SuperL4g> haven't got any newer model yet
<SuperL4g> can you do a bootsplash with yaboot?
<dimma1> haven't tried
<ka_ka> whats the name of the windows-switcher on  the panel?
<dimma1> well... a 38 second window to answer that one
<dimma1> it has a name?
<delltony> after doing a upgrade i get the following error on kde startup can not load kde panel
<delltony> any suggestions?
<delltony> any reason why the taskbar (panel) doesn't work anymore?
<delltony> hi anyone around ?
<delltony> i ask cause its late 
<Imsdlea> hello.. how do you edit the sources.list
<delltony> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<delltony> work?
<Imsdlea> YES thank you
<Imsdlea> i am trying to change my desktop to KDE? as i have an old 500mhz computer and it struggles a little.. i have 512mb of ram in it 
<Imsdlea> but its still a little slow
<delltony> i don't recommend kde on a slow system
<delltony> but others may have a different view
<Imsdlea> really
<Imsdlea> oh
<delltony> really kde is for higher end pcs
<delltony> if you have a older pc id personally do the following
<delltony> id install fluxbox
<delltony> which is a wm instead of a dm
<delltony> flux is very minimal but you can customize it to look really cool with gtdesklets and idesklets (i think thats the one ofr icons) and so forth
<delltony> i use it on my p3 450
<delltony> and it runs great
<Imsdlea> excuss my ignorance but is it a total package?
<delltony> what flux?
<delltony> flux is a window manager
<delltony> i'm sure your familar with good ol winblows, if so ill use the reference
<delltony> fluxbox is like windows 3.1
<delltony> kde is like xp
<delltony> fluxbox uses more of the shell witha  gui for things like launchers and all
<delltony> kde does to the most part all the work for you
<delltony> someone can correct me if i'm wrong but thats how i see it
<hayden> thats right
<Imsdlea> so i can run flux on a ubuntu system
<Imsdlea> ?
<delltony> sure
<Imsdlea> ok
<Imsdlea> how do i change
<delltony> sudo apt-get install fluxbox  
<delltony> iirc
<delltony> do a apt-cache search fluxbox
<delltony> for the actual package name
<delltony> or look in synaptic
<delltony> now when you load up flux you know that thing called session
<delltony> on ubuntu
<delltony> like when you are at the login screen?
<delltony> you need to change it to fluxbox instead of gnome or kde
<Imsdlea> yes
<delltony> it will then ask you if you want it as the default or whatever you can hit yes
<Imsdlea> ok
<hayden> does anyone use Silver or Gold XCursors 3D?
<delltony> i don't
<hayden> hmm
<delltony> and hey hayden i have a question for you
<hayden> yea
<delltony> right click on the gear on 3.4 (have you upgraded as in the last few mins?
<delltony> if so right click on the gear and tell me if menu editor works
<delltony> mine is borked
<hayden> i havent upgraded
<delltony> but i can add menu by right clickin on a menu item off the menu
<hayden> i reinstalled kubuntu from the preview release disc
<delltony> oh ok
<delltony> i just did a dist-upgrade
<Imsdlea> should i set my universals to hoary or warty for fluxbox?
<hayden> i cant get to the menu editor from right clicking on the K
<hayden> but i can if i right click on something inside the K menu
<hayden> lmsdlea: have u got ubuntu installed already?
<delltony> same here
<delltony> thats the issue i'm having
<delltony> so its not just me thats good to know
<Imsdlea> yes im running ubunty now.. installed it on my wife's pc after i couldn't keep windows clean.. been great for 3 months with no changes! my digital camera even plugged and played! i am sold.. 
<hayden> ok
<delltony> Imsdlea, what version warty or hoary?
<hayden> did u install from the preview release disc of ubuntu?
<hayden> ubuntu hoary*
<delltony> then  you want hoary repositories
<delltony> has array 7 came out yet?
<hayden> im not sure
<Imsdlea> i have no idea.. how do i check.... i have installed itfrom the install version months ago and done regular updates
<delltony> uname -a
<delltony> well actually sorry 
<delltony> thats nto correct
<Imsdlea>  UTC 2004 i586 GNU/Linux 
<Imsdlea> ????????????????
<hayden> nah that doesnt tell ya
<delltony> yeah that was incorrect
<delltony> i don't know what hte command is to tell what version of ubuntu your using
<hunger_> Is there any estimation yet when the kdepim will be uploaded?
<delltony> hmm i figured it would be in /etc/motd but its not
<hayden> lmsdlea: im not sure how to check thru a terminal, but u can type this 'sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list' and see read the first line
<delltony> type cat /etc/issue
<Imsdlea> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / 
<hayden> yea
<delltony> your using warty
<delltony> not hoary
<delltony> so use warty repositories
<hayden> ya
<delltony> and preview?
<delltony> on warty?
<delltony> damn thats olddddddddddddddd
<hayden> ya
<Imsdlea> ?
<delltony> i know dist-upgrade is suppose to upgrade you to hoary
<delltony> but
<delltony> i wouldn't recommend it from personal experience
<delltony> cause if yo have used backports 
<delltony> and other unofficial sources
<delltony> it will bork you
<delltony> been there done that
<delltony> you end up having dependency issues
<hunger> delltony: You can't have apt reinstall everything just to make sure?
<Imsdlea> damn dail up 55mb.. might have to take it into work
<delltony> i haven't tried that
<delltony> i just gave up after 4 tries of upgrading
<delltony> i just did a full clean install of hoary
<delltony> i even tried it with a fresh copy of warty clean installed then ran dist-upgrade didn't work
<delltony> had broken packages and x would not start
<hunger> delltony: Outch, that is really bad.
<delltony> yeah its noted all thru bugzilla
<delltony> or was 
<hunger> delltony: Never saw that with a vanilla debian....
<Imsdlea> how can you cancel certain downloads on  dist-upgrade i don't need codecs 
<delltony> Imsdlea, as i stated i woldn't recommend dist-upgrade
<delltony> cause i can almost be certain from warty to hoary it will bork it
* Imsdlea hits ctrlc
<delltony> but things may have changed from array 5 to preview
<hunger> Hmmm.... maybe I should stick with debian then:-)
<delltony> it didn't work on array 5 4 tims for me
<hayden> plus you'll probably download as much upgrading as you would if u just downloaded the preview release iso
<delltony> well once its updated and working its fine
<hunger> I do not want to reinstall once I got a distro I like.
<delltony> well here is a hint
<delltony> HOARY IS UNDER DEVELOPMENT
<delltony> so DON'T dist-upgrade to it
<delltony> until its released
<delltony> just a personal opinion
<delltony> unless your like me and willing to risk it
<delltony> the major issue i think with upgrading is the fact your going from xfree86config to xorg
<delltony> at least thats what i believe borked my deal
<delltony> not certain
<hunger> delltony: I usully don't distupgrade anyway... no need when doing daily upgrades.
<delltony> same here 
<delltony> only dist-upgrade when there is a new release
<delltony> as in array 6 to array 7
<hunger> and however bad kubuntu might bork the upgrades: It will be better than gentoo.
* hunger never made a bigger mistake then when he replaced his debian with gentoo.
<delltony> gentoo i hate
<delltony> but thats a persornal opinion
<delltony> emerge this emerge that
<delltony> blah
<hunger> delltony: I was bored out of my tree! I'll never do that mistake again.
<delltony> hey wanna know a little trick
<hunger> delltony: emerge is not worse than apt-get... it just takes ages instead of secounds to emerge.
<delltony> do a locate on kside.png
<delltony> then open up a image editor like gimp or whatever
<delltony> and change the kde 3.4 to like i love linux or something
<delltony> i put a girl with a thong as the gear on mine
<Imsdlea> ok im lost.. i currently running ubuntu............. i think i want to go to kubunu, but I turn left rather then right at fluxbox and ended up in a deadend street with kde..
<delltony> well if your running on a p3 500 its gonna be slow
<delltony> but try it
<Imsdlea> kubuntu?
<delltony> sure if thats what you like
<hunger> delltony: I have people running kde3.3 on a Pentium 133 and they are happy with it...
<delltony> ok 
<delltony> i just know it bogs my p3 450 down
<Imsdlea> k
<delltony> but everyone is different i guess
<hunger> It is *SLOW*, but they are not used to anything faster, so they do not care.
<Imsdlea> so... i have changed my sources.list with hoary rather then warty, now im running upgrade to get the files .. then i run apt-get kubuntu-desktop to change from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<delltony> i just use fluxbox and its like a good ol slam bam thank you mam
<delltony> :)
<delltony> fast as hell on a slow system
<Imsdlea> back to flux box.. how do i download it.. 
<delltony> now on my highend system i use kde and love it
<delltony> apt-get install fluxbox
<delltony> or sudo synaptic
<delltony> and do a search for fluxbox
<hunger> delltony: Yeap... used to do that too... then switched to fvwm (you can turn of windows borders there) and then ended at KDE (without windows borders as well)
<delltony> or better yet #fluxbox
<delltony> you can turn off the window boders in flux too
<delltony> i forget the command but i made a key toggle for it so the windows are transparent
<hunger> delltony: Yeap. But I did not find a way to remove that menu at the border of the screen. I need my screen for my apps, not my WM.
<delltony> i very seldom use my desktop
<delltony> so i'm ont upto par on flux
<delltony> i just run a image hosting server on it
<delltony> oh that panel thing 
<hunger> delltony: I don't want my windows to vanish... I just don't want that bar telling me that this window is running mozilla (which I can see for myself just fine, thank you)
<hunger> delltony: and I do not need these resize handles all around windows either.
<delltony> yeah thats something that pissed me off wth flux
<delltony> i didn't care for that either
<delltony> but what i always do is this
<delltony> i maxmize the screen
<delltony> so you never see that thing
<delltony> and then made a keybinding for the windows key
<delltony> so it brings up the menu
<hunger> delltony: The screen has such a stupid format for maximizing...
<hayden> delltony what window theme and stuff do u use for kde?
<delltony> and then i take and hold down the mouse and drag it to the thing
<delltony> lipstick
<hunger> delltony: The lines of text get way to long when maximizing a browser.
<hayden> do u have a picture of ur desktop anywhere?
<hunger> delltony: I usually have two windows next to each other.
<Imsdlea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Imsdlea>   fluxbox: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu4) but 1:3.4.2-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<delltony> sudo apt-get install libgcc1
<hunger> hayden: Who? me?
<Imsdlea> libgcc1 is already the newest version.
<delltony> as in #fluxbox i'm not really sure
<hayden> anyone, i just want to see what other peoples desktops look like 
<hayden> so i can see what i can do
<delltony> cause i know for one thing the ubuntu version is out of date :)
<delltony> i compiled it from source
<delltony> hang on a sec
<delltony> http://www.lynucs.org/
<hunger> hayden: I got a blue background (I think, haven't seen that in a while) and currently a konqui sized to 800x1200 pix next to a ksirc of the same size. Both windows without any decoration from the WM. No need to take pictures of that.
<delltony> their drool
<delltony> there even
<delltony> every one of those are fluxbox by the way
<hunger> hayden: No panels, and whatnot that just eats away on the screen estate.
<delltony> let me mae a screenshot of what i have mines pretty plane atually
<hunger> delltony: I bet mine is lamer than yours:-)
<hayden> ok
<delltony> probably ;)
<delltony> man i forget the shell command for the timer
<delltony> to make the screenshot
<delltony> anyone know the xwd command for a screen?
<delltony> sleep 5; xwd -out myscreen.png;
<delltony> http://fapomatic.com/show.php?loc=8&f=screenshot_3.jpg  that should work 
<hayden> interesintg
<delltony> i had one of my girlfriends butt in jeans haha
<delltony> i should have posted it 
<hunger> delltony: So you are on a dell?
<delltony> um yeah :D
<delltony> man i swear i wish paypal didn't want to link to your bank account i refuse to use it because of that
<delltony> hunger you still here?
<hunger> delltony: yes.
<delltony> if so type this at a shell and listen they are some really stupid folks in this world
<delltony> type mplayer mms://kroq.wmod.llnwd.net/a168/o1/kbaudio/911_tape.asf
<delltony> that is an actual 911 call i seen it on the news last night
<hunger> delltony: Wow... 911, the make me happy number.
<delltony> haha
<delltony> id lock her up for being a mential issues
<delltony> some folks really feel that way though
<delltony> i know my grandmother use to order a pizza and ask them to pick up her medicine at the drug store for her
<delltony> and would get pissed when they wouldn't
<hunger> wow...
<delltony> you know thats the thing this is something i don't understand 
<delltony> you could set down around a pharmacy right
<hunger> delltony: In the good ol' days when they still had service they would have done that.
<delltony> and listen to folks make their medication request right
<delltony> then after the person walks away
<delltony> go up ther eand say i'm here to pick up the med for so in so
<delltony> and they would give it to you
<delltony> i use to do pizza like that
<delltony> set down at the table with a coke or whatever and listen to them take an order
<delltony> then after they did and all id call and complain about the pizza
<delltony> that i didn't even order
<delltony> and end up getting a free one
<delltony> or call the cops
<delltony> i wanted sausage on my pizza
<delltony> haha
<delltony> anyway later on
<dmoyne> has anybody found a fix to edit menus with KDE 3.4 with hoary ?
<delltony> type in run kmenuedit
<dmoyne> to delltony : funny it works ! ; after this is K menu option "Edit menus" going to work ?
<delltony> i don't know i didn't make it just use it :P
<delltony> and no k menu is borked
<dmoyne> to delltony : borked !!!!
<dmoyne> to delltony thaks by !
<incubii> bear in mind kubuntu isnt officially released yet :P
<brainkilla> I have a problem setting up screensaver...
<brainkilla> anyone willing to help?
<incubii> i can try
<brainkilla> thanx
<hayden> i just upgraded and all the items on the bottom panel disappeared
<brainkilla> the problem is really stupid I daresay
<brainkilla> I just can't manage to have a screensaver at all
<brainkilla> the module refuses to give me previews...
<brainkilla> test button doesn't work
<incubii> whats the trouble with the sscreensavers
<incubii> oh
<incubii> yeah  have the problem too
<incubii> i was trying to solve it yesterday
<brainkilla> ok, it's a bug then ;)
<incubii> seems so
<incubii> just remember kubuntu isnt official yet :)
<incubii> well official preview
<brainkilla> xscreensaver seems to work when started independently
<brainkilla> I can have a preview and all
<brainkilla> but inside KDE itself - nothing...
<hayden> yea same
<brainkilla> hmmm, screensaver just appeared out of nowhere :)
<incubii> yeah i noticed that too. are you using the kubuntu iso or apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<brainkilla> if you're asking me, I'm using iso
<brainkilla> I found the solution I think
<brainkilla> xscreensaver daemon must be started...
<brainkilla> and it is not by default
<incubii> ah
<brainkilla> so .autostart script is something logical, I think
<brainkilla> ;)
<incubii> hrmm
<incubii> still cant solve my xserver problem
<incubii> hate having to restart it just so it dont look fucked up
<brainkilla> xserver problem?  or xscreensaver? ;)
<incubii> xserver
<incubii> when it boots up into KDM its all fucked up. rainbow stripes everywhere. i tried modelines to fix this but the onyl way so far is to just restart X and then everythign is fine
<brainkilla> yeah, I got those with warty, and now with kubuntu hoary, when logging out...
<brainkilla> and x is starting slowly, nvidia splash lasts too long...
<incubii> Linux anubis 2.6.11-1-powerpc-smp #1 SMP Fri Feb 11 16:46:07 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<incubii> i use ppc :)
<brainkilla> lucky you
<brainkilla> what are the specs of your machine, if I may ask?
<incubii> Duel 1.42ghz G4, 512mb Ram (half in my PC) and a radeon 9000 on an 18" LCD
<brainkilla> dual G4 - goddamn, I say goddamn...
<hayden> not the best though
<brainkilla> yeah, I've heard about dual G5 2,5 ghz ;)
<incubii> yeah, not a Duel 2.5ghz, 1gb Ram G5 like at work
<hayden> ya
<hayden> Dual*
<brainkilla> you're american, right?
<incubii> wher ei work has 42 Duel 2.5ghz, 1gb ram, Geforce 6800 Ultras runnin duel 30" Apple LCDs and 4 20" LCDs on PCI cards
<incubii> ;)
<incubii> its a very nice setup
<hayden> is that for something like animation or to do with movies?
<incubii> stock trading
<membreya> lol
<brainkilla> 	stock trading?!
<hayden> :S
<incubii> they have more windows open then you could count
<membreya> all that multimedia power..just for stock trading
<hayden> lol
<incubii> the stock trading software brings the G5 to a crawl
<incubii> they are too slow
<hayden> did microsoft make the software geez
<brainkilla> prolly :)
<incubii> yeah kinda shocked me when i found out they were too slow
<incubii> talk of giving people 4 way opterons as their desktop machines
<incubii> with 4gb ram
<membreya> mmmmmmm :P~
<incubii> man i hope that goes through caus ei get to play with them till they work
<brainkilla> jsz...
<incubii> i love my work, as you can tell
<brainkilla> it hardly comes as a surprise ;)
<incubii> got to play Halflife 2 th eother day at 2560x1600 everything maxed out with AA on at 80fps
<membreya> i was so proud.. I broke the mac at work the other day :P
<incubii> almost creamed myself, lol
<incubii> lol membreya 
<incubii> i hate when the macs break, i have no idea how to fix them
<hayden> membreya: what'd u use a hammer?
<membreya> hayden: good old adam-speed multitasking :P
<hayden> yea
<incubii> i run linux on my macs at work and this one here
<membreya> tis only a G4 though
<incubii> if i ever need OS X i just fire up mol
<membreya> gotta say though, I was smitten with the animation effects of minimising in OSX :P
<hayden> yea
<membreya> wish KDE could do it
<incubii> yeah OS X is pretty
<incubii> i was taken back by how pleasing to the eye it was for me
<incubii> compared to the crud that windows provides
<hayden> the only thing KDE has is when you go over say the K-Menu and the tool tip appears
<membreya> candy :D and damn good candy
<membreya> hayden: you can also make the menus appear at the top of the screen like mac :P
<incubii> i find my productivity gets reduced to zero though on OS X as i dont know how to do anything 
<hayden> membreya: yea the file menu
<membreya> incubii: I get lost with only have one mouse button and no mouse wheel :\
<incubii> yeah thats why i put MX1000's on them with logitech KBs
<incubii> ;)
<incubii> so much nicer
<membreya> you're making a mongrel mac :P
<hayden> wheres the best place locally, to mount samba network shares, under /media/?
<incubii> functional mac
<incubii> :P
<membreya> hayden: yes
<hayden> ok
<incubii> if you use smb4k it mounts them in your home directory
<incubii> /home/user/samba/mount
<membreya> kde is being weird..i have to log in, log out and then log in again for my drive icons to appear on my desktop
<membreya> :\
<incubii> if only i could put taskbar into desktop bar in kde it would be sweet
<membreya> taskbar?
<incubii> yeah to show current apps running
<membreya> on....your desktop? :\
<incubii> no i want it in the desktopbar at the top of the screen
<incubii> so i only have icons on the bottom part
<membreya> aaah :)
<incubii> i want kde to be os X
<incubii> :P
<hayden> yea
<membreya> but OSX has your running apps down the bottom :P
<hayden> have u got a osx looking window theme
<incubii> nah
<incubii> i like plastik
<membreya> plastik is what I use :)
<incubii> use to liek keramik but it was too bright
<incubii> and kiddy
<membreya> if someone can make a theme so that the windows minimise like OSX, I will hump their leg
<hayden> lol
<incubii> lol
<membreya> incubii: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21357&forummode=2&forumpage=0&forumexplevel=3
<membreya> just to prove that someone has done it :P
<hayden> membreya: are there any mac os x like docks that aren't just launchers, but can show what windows are currently open and stuff?
<membreya> dunno :( I've only just started to appreciate OSX :)
<incubii> heh nice
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<membreya> is there any way to get konqueror to cache thumbnails?
<incubii> its on by default i beleive
<membreya> doesn't cache the thumbnails of my music vids :| lol ...and since I have 980 of them it takes a while to generate the thumbnails
<NetSKaVeN> anyone remastering kubuntu live CD?
<haggai> NetSKaVeN: it gets remastered every morning
<NetSKaVeN> haggai: but I'm talking about personal remastering
<NetSKaVeN> to put/quit apps
<NetSKaVeN> I'm working in a modified kubuntu to interactive fiction spanish fans
<NetSKaVeN> but the Live Customized Howto doesn't work well
<NetSKaVeN> I quit many apps but my iso finish bigger than the original
<haggai> NetSKaVeN: ah, ok.  I haven't tried it myself yet
<NetSKaVeN> ok, thanks anyway
<Quinn_Storm> hey, just happened to notice, they synced in the rest of the packages the metapackage "kde" needs sometime lastnight!
<hayden> whats some nice things i can add to my desktop?
<apokryphos> hayden: superkaramba? Other icon themes? Wallpapers etc.. 
<hayden> hmm ok
<apokryphos> hayden: you can't get better than www.kde-look.org
<hayden> i have some samba shares that mount when the comptuer boots (in /etc/fstab) how come they dont appear on the desktop
<hayden> yea i know
<apokryphos> I'm not sure because I never enable that stuff, but Configure Desktop > Behavior  > Device Icons is likely the place you wanna check.
<hayden> yea thats checked
<Ruby_live> guys... i need some help with a new install...
<Riddell> Ruby_live: you need to say what the problem is else it's hard to help
<Ruby_live> heh... sorry... went out for a sec...
<Ruby_live> Xserver doesnt run on startup, and when i run it manually it says there is some error with Xserver, and Xauthoritie...
<srid> well, how to see a demo of speech engine in kubunut? 
<apokryphos> In Konsole, when switching Tabs with the shortcut -- Ctrl+Shift+Left/Right -- it doesn't seem to actually change the Shell No.; only seems to change the active tab
<apokryphos> My brother doesn't have this problem with his 3.4 (on Gentoo), and just checked another Kubuntu installation that has the same problem. So, I'm kind of inclined to think that it's down to kubuntu here...
<apokryphos> Can anyone else clarify this, too? If so, will compile a bug report.
<apokryphos> erghh... silliness. That's the shortcut to move the tab. =). Cancel that.
<kinema> How do I change the bindings of the fouth and fifth mouse buttons in Konqueror?  I want them to be 'Forward' and 'Back' like they are in FF and most (every?) other browsers.
<hayden> how do i make it so all the folders in a directory appear at the top in konqueror
<mcnl_1> i need some help with a new Kubuntu install... X doesnt run on startup and i get an error runing xinit in command line...
<hayden> are there any good looking ubuntu kdm
<buz> help! i dist-upgraded my kubuntu today (whole lot of kde updates) and my panel config got overwritten
<hayden> yea same
<buz> what to do? restore from backup? (actually made on on wednesday ;-)
<hayden> i just re added everything i had on there
<buz> that's a pain
<hayden> but i had the default panel items though
<hayden> so it wasnt hard
<buz> and i cant seem to figure out how to get stuff like kopete to show up there agin
<hayden> add panel->applet->system tray
<hayden> i think thats it
<buz> yeah it is
<buz> must haver overlooked it as i doesnt have an icon there so i just sorta skipped it embarassing
<hayden> lol
<buz> lets see if restoring from backup helps
<buz> i can only advise NOT to upgrade today
<_buz> sheesh this sucks
<_buz> restoring from backup doesnt help either
<haggai> ouch I wonder what went wrong
<haggai> Riddell: any idea?  Your uploads are likely to have triggered it I guess
<_buz> i just hope this ain't like the normal way of doing kde updates in kubuntu *EG*
<haggai> _buz: is it possible that kubuntu-defaults just got installed on your system?
<_buz> maybe
<_buz> does apt keep a log somewhere
<_buz> also i wonder, my bios says i have 1024mb ram (which makes sense using 2x512mb sticks) but top only shows like 900mb phys memory???
<apokryphos> _buz: read just too late :P. Just did. 
<apokryphos> I notice some of my settings are mucked up, but nothing serious yet.
<_buz> well it doesn't trash data from what i can tell, it just fucks over your kde settings
<apokryphos> Other having the exact same problem (as I just had): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21989
<apokryphos> *Others
<_buz> i thought kubuntu might just be the first linux that actually works when upgrading
<_buz> guess i was wrong there hehehe
<_buz> but otherwise it's a fine distro
<apokryphos> _buz: This is actually the first time I've had that problem, and I think I've updated far more than most.
<_buz> i've run apt-get distrupgrade daily for the past week
<apokryphos> Daily..? Why? 
<_buz> beating the shit out of it, trying to see if it breaks ;-)
<_buz> (my other debian based ventures like knoppix or mepis always broke pretty quickly ;-)
<apokryphos> I've done well over around 30 dist-upgrades; I had another issue in the past, but it was solved with a reconfiguration of X. Apart from that, this is the only problem I've had with it
<_buz> lets hope this is an isolated incident then
<_buz> i nuked my last win2k setup the other day ;-)
<apokryphos> How did you do that? Use IE? :P
<_buz> nah, qtparted
<apokryphos> ah, partition problems
<_buz> i meant to nuke it ;-)
<_buz> did it on purpose
<apokryphos> oh
<_buz> but firefox somehow behaves weird
<_buz> i can see it drawing parts of the ui after maximizing it from the taskbar
<_buz> other than that, things feel quite speedy
<Roey> hi
<Roey> er
<Roey> apokryphos:  hi!
<Roey> apokryphos:  does lilo have a problem with amd64?  All the amd64 kernels I've tried have given PANICs right after the kernel is finished uncompressing.
<_buz> Roey:  what board have you got for that amd64? i'm meaning to buy one but i can't really find a board to my liking
<Roey> msi K8T neo fis2r 
<Roey> _buz:  that
<Roey> _buz:  it has integrated sound and ethernet
<Roey> _buz:  it's ok I guess.. the biggest problem is that it doesn't do ddr, only sdr
<_buz> huuuh? all athlon64 use ddr
<_buz> or do you mean dual channel? that depends on the cpu itself (memory controller is inside the cpu), only socket939 supports it
<apokryphos> Sorry about that; evil internet disconnected. Not sure if my last message got delivered...
<apokryphos> Hm. Kstart and Alt+ F2 seem larger. Also, on the K-menu, the Kubuntu customization image there seems to be missing
<_buz> i had to readd kmenu myself
<_buz> and before, the startup sequence wouldnt show the normal kde loading process, now it does
<apokryphos> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt doesn't seem to be doing its job, neither
<apokryphos> GTK apps looking real ugly
<buz> i tried to install gtk-qt  but i couldnt figure out how to get GTK to actually use it
<Roey> _buz:  dual channel, sorry ;)
<apokryphos> buz: configure from kcontrol
<buz> yeah but it doesn't seem to do anything really
<apokryphos> But kdeaccessibility in.. which is nice. Though kttsd seems to crash here. :(
<buz> firefox still got them ugly gnome dialogs
<apokryphos> buz: It isn't now.. like I said, doesn't seem to be doing its job. Was fine before.
<buz> i don't think it ever did the job for me
<Roey> anyhow
<Roey> I will ask on #grub as well then
<buz> in general, nvidia has the better linux support than ati right
<Roey> aye
<buz> no composite on my radeon, sux
<mcnl_1> i disagree :P im trying to run ubuntu for 2 weeks now and X just wont start :D
<buz> worked perfectly for me
<buz> even with that crappy prosavage onboard trash it would start
<buz> but only use 8bit color LOL
<mcnl_1> i get some xinit:Xserver error and thats it :)
<buz> did you try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<buz> that worked for me when switching cards
<mcnl_1> yeah... all is configured correctly...
<buz> what card have you got (won't buy it then ;-)
<mcnl_1> oh... now it says there are some authoretie problems with Xauthoreite?!
<mcnl_1> i dont think you can buy it any more...
<mcnl_1> its a geforce 2
<buz> ah yeah
<buz> that's pretty old ;)
<buz> i was thinking along the lines of gforce 5200
<mcnl_1> so... any one has any clue?
<buz> not really
<mcnl_1> oh... :P
<buz> X has traditionally been my archenemy
<_thomas> Hi there!
<_thomas> Where may I get the pakage cyrus-sasl-plain?
<_thomas> I do need it to be able to send mails through that gmail-smtp
<apokryphos> grothesk: Google, likely, as it isn't in the repos. What program are you using for your gmail?
<grothesk> apokryphos: I'm using kmail
<apokryphos> grothesk: for sending mails why not use the sendmail that it provides? Works quite well here.
<apokryphos> though admittedly, I have no idea how it actually works.
<grothesk> I don't like hosting a senmalserver of my own.
<buz> also, how can i get firefox to handle all urls from kde? right know kde downloads the files then calls firefox upon thte local copy
<grothesk> I used to use SuSE but wanted to try k/ubuntu. But without being able to send mail to that smtp-server it is useless.
<apokryphos> buz: altering from kcontrol doesn't help?
<apokryphos> grothesk: well, then look for the package from the Internet, like I said.
<buz> cyrus-sasl should be pretty easy to get
<buz> cyrus after all is widely used
<buz> aaah i need to use a link with firefox %u, not just firefox
<buz> but now the bouncing firefox icon stays there for a loong time
<apokryphos> it's not KDE ;-)
<buz> well firefox was already in memory and displaying the page while there was still the bouncing icon which is kinda weird if you ask me
<haggai> grothesk: maybe you mean libsasl2-modules
<buz> noooow, a firefox kde port would be something
<buz> i think there actually ARE qt hooks in firefox, it's just that i can't find binaries of it anywhere
<MindZEye> Wasn't a port produced recently to use Gecko instead of KHTML?
<buz> i don't care so much for gecko than my beloved extensions
<buz> so gecko in konqueror wouldn't help me much
<grothesk> haggai: libsasl2-modules is alreada installed. Actually als Pakages containing sasl are installed...
<grothesk> So I'll have to go back to SuSE, I think. 
<haggai> grothesk: but what does that package do?
<haggai>  cyrus-sasl-plain package contains the Cyrus SASL plugins which support
<haggai> PLAIN and LOGIN authentication schemes
<haggai>  This package provides the following SASL modules: LOGIN, PLAIN, ANONYMOUS,
<haggai>  OTP, CRAM-MD5, and DIGEST-MD5 (with DES support).
<grothesk> I dont know exactly, but I do know that I had to install it in order to be able to send my mails throug smtp.gmail.com
<haggai> grothesk: the descriptions for those are the same
<haggai> it must be a configuration problem, not a missing package problem
<grothesk> I cant find that package in kynaptic
<haggai> libsasl2-modules is there
<grothesk> I do have installed libsasl2, libsasl2-modules libsasl7 libsasl-modules-plain 
<apokryphos> heh
<grothesk> I'm currentliy downloading mandrake, maybe that will work better...
<grothesk> Just thought kubuntu might be a good alternative to Suse. But maybe it's still too early for it.
<buz> it works pretty well for me
<buz> aside of the kde screw up today that is
<buz> i can't stand suse, they patch everything without any clear reason to do so
<grothesk> There are some minor glitches I don't like.
* buz is a bsd guy anyhow
<buz> but bsd on the desktop lacks some driver support
<grothesk> USB-Devices do not automount in kubuntu
<buz> i just saw a post about that on ubuntuforums it SHOULD work
<buz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20450&highlight=kde+upgrade
<grothesk> For me it does not. I had to mount it manually.
<buz> says you need pmount 
<grothesk> I do have pmount.
<buz> anybody got a nforce4 board?
<hunger> Any estimation on when kdepim incl. crypto will be uploaded?
<hunger> The missing encryption stuff is what keeps me tied to this sucky gentoo thingy I have currently installed.
<alican> Hi all
<hayden> hi
<odie5533> apokryphos: Can you name some ways that KDE is better than gnome?
<odie5533> I've tried both, and I still don't see why anyone would use KDE
<buz> it's not based on GTK 
<apokryphos> Sure; though I'm of the belief that desktop-environment is often subjective
<apokryphos> Tight intergration with apps, great apps, things like DCOP, great handling of settings, Konqueror...
<apokryphos> *Tight intergration, in general, actually.
<odie5533> The GTK part of gnome makes it possible to actually use apps without major display propblems from app to app
<buz> consistent look and feel
<buz> i haven't seen display problems in qt so far at all
<odie5533> Yeah I noted the integration of konqeror, quite nice
<odie5533> everytime I tried KDE I had huge fonts
<apokryphos> odie5533: display problems from app to app?
<buz> you can easily change that in kcontrol you know
<odie5533> yes
<odie5533> fonts always changed
<apokryphos> odie5533: well, why not change them? It can be done *very* easily
<odie5533> buz: didn't help
<odie5533> I tried
<buz> mhh sure worked for me
<odie5533> It worked some of the times
<apokryphos> and...?
<odie5533> Most notably was FireFox fonts... KDE just doesn't like firefox I guess
<apokryphos> Not sure, but you can't really critisize KDE because it has "large fonts". That point is by nature pretty much a non-point.
<apokryphos> Well, that's because it's not KDE
<buz> uuhm firefox is a GTK app ;-)
<apokryphos> there's a package you can get to adjust GTK fonts in KDE
<odie5533> I got that package =/ it doesn't help enough
<odie5533> So what browser do you use instead?
<apokryphos> I'm actually having problems with it at the moment too, actually, but hopefully it'll be sorted soon.
<apokryphos> It was running fine a week ago, and made GTK apps bearable here.
<odie5533> If you are wondering ;D Gnome runs all apps perfectly for me
<odie5533> I like the desktop environment of KDE though
<apokryphos> I never said apps don't run smoothly in KDE
<buz> apokryphos: i still think it should be activated somewhere
<apokryphos> buz: yes, in kcontrol.
<apokryphos> odie5533: of any kind.
<buz> apokryphos: i did
<odie5533> What other reasons are there to use KDE?
<buz> doesnt seem to change anything
<buz> you dont need to look at a stinking foot
<apokryphos> buz: Yeah, like I said, current seems to be having probs.
<buz> what version where you using before? 5.04? didnt work for me there either
<hunger> odie5533: Are your DPI settings correct for your display?
<odie5533> yes
<hunger> odie5533: You might try lowering them...
<apokryphos> odie5533: It's often the little things that all add up, but there are quite a few larger reasons. Google is your friend.
<odie5533> I actually tried that before hunger
<odie5533> Google works on gnome
<apokryphos> buz: Have always been using Hoary... but last week's dist-upgrade gave no probs.
<hunger> odie5533: Too bad... That is not the reason then;-)
<apokryphos> odie5533: No! Really?
<apokryphos> :P
<odie5533> ;D
<odie5533> Hmm... I think I'll try KDE again... soon...
<odie5533> It never stuck to me... but I did like the preferences loads better
<odie5533> I started on KDE, a friend of mine what KDE/Gnome were, said use KDE and don't worry about gnome ;D
<odie5533> *when asked
<odie5533> So of course being human, I tried gnome...
<odie5533> does it not bother you that KDE looks like a wannabe winxp?
<apokryphos> Heh
<apokryphos> It's quite telling that Gnome users say that about KDE, and KDE users say that about Gnome
<odie5533> Thats another reason I like gnome... it reminds me of linux
<odie5533> woah
<odie5533> no way
<apokryphos> Really
<hunger> odie5533: I never got the hang of gnome...
<odie5533> look at gnome and compare to windows
<apokryphos> Ok
<odie5533> I see few alikeness, other than the fact they both use toolbars lol
<odie5533> Whereas KDE is arranged in the same matter for most things
<hunger> odie5533: That the gnomes closed a bugreport of mine after just two years did not really help... the bug was still not fixed when I tried gnome the last time.
<odie5533> what bug?
<apokryphos> odie5533: I certainly disagree. 
<odie5533> I disagree with you disagreeing
<odie5533> :D
<hunger> odie5533: Mixer applet works fine, when using it to open the "real" mixer I only get a window claiming that I do not have a soundcard.
<apokryphos> odie5533: Anyhow, the issue is a matter of intent. KDE organises things the best or most suitable way they see fit. They certainly don't aim to be like Windoze, as I'm sure Gnome doesn't.
<odie5533> real mixer?
<Ruby> guys... i need some help with ubi new installation... X wont start on ubuntu start, i get a command line, in whitch startX and Xinit wont give the result too... HELP? :(
<apokryphos> If there are overlaps with Windoze -- then fine and dandy. KDE shouldn't be in the business of doing things differently to Windoze when they think Windoze got it right.
<hunger> odie5533: The gnome-mixer app, the one that is supposed to have all those sliders for all those fancy settings.
<odie5533> Ruby: the command is startx
<buz> you can make kde look like pretty much anything else
<odie5533> not startX
<hunger> odie5533: Never saw it for myself of course.
<Ruby> yeah...
<odie5533> buz: Thats the one thing I liked
<Ruby> i knoe...
<Ruby> i used startx
<odie5533> What comes up?
<Ruby> *know
<odie5533> hunger: comes up fine for me =/
<Ruby> in xinit i get xinit: xonnection refused:unable to connect to Xserver xinit: No such proccess:server error
<hunger> odie5533: I reported this problem in gnome 1.4 something... and it still is present in gnome 2.6 (at least for me)
<odie5533> Gnome is less customizable... I was told though that it will be more customizable soon
<odie5533> 2.10 atm
<hunger> odie5533: Gnome used to be really customizable... till they removed almost all options.
<odie5533> what?!!?1
<hunger> odie5533: Everything is hidden away in gconf now.
<Ruby> in startx i get xauth: /home/ruby/.xauthority not writeable, changes will be ignored xauth: error in locking authority file xinit:server error
<Ruby> anyone?
<odie5533> why?!?!
<hunger> odie5533: Because all those options were so confusing to users.
<Rebroad> hi. Anyone know how to turn off the sounds KDE makes when I minimise/resize windows please?
<apokryphos> Rebroad: kcontrol
<odie5533> Ruby: startx or sudo startx
<Rebroad> apokryphos: hi. good name. sounds Greek. I'm in kcontrol now - but I can't find the relevant section
<hunger> odie5533: And if you are a geek and really want to change things you can always fire up gconf-editor or whatever it is called.
<Ruby> <Ruby>	in startx i get xauth: /home/ruby/.xauthority not writeable, changes will be ignored xauth: error in locking authority file xinit:server error
<odie5533> hunger: I am :D
<apokryphos> Rebroad: it is Greek, as I am ;-)
<hunger> odie5533: Well, I like to not having to use a registry...
<odie5533> I want that too... also this registry is quite small
<apokryphos> Rebroad: kcontrol > Sound and Multimedia > System Notifications
<odie5533> *remembers windows*
<buz> interesting the run field in my panel doesn't react to input anymore
<hunger> odie5533: Yeap, but only because there are so few apps that actually use it.
<hunger> odie5533: I don't understand why ... ;-)
<Rebroad> apokryphos: eyxaristw :)
<apokryphos> parakalo :P
<Rebroad> I'm trying to configure samba shares.. was struggling to use kcontrol to do it. think I'll try swat...
<hunger> AAAAARRRGGGGG! Gentoo SUCKS!
<hunger> Where did it hide the info page I was reading yesterday?!
<Rebroad> hunger: ok, but does it swallow?
<hunger> gentoo really is the worst distri I ever tried.... and I have tried SuSE once.
<Rebroad> hunger: which do you prefer? ubuntu or suse?
<hunger> Rebroad: I'm waiting for kubuntu to become useable and then I'll switch there.
<ataxic> i think kubuntu is pretty neat  , just playing with it , having it next to slackware
<apokryphos> hunger: it's not usable? ;-)
<hunger> Rebroad: Suse is the second most annoying distri right before gentoo.
<Rebroad> hunger: what do you find unuseable about it?
<apokryphos> hunger: what do you dislike about Gentoo, out of interest?
<Rebroad> I've heard good things about Suse, but I have kubuntu working so problem free, that I doubt I'll bother trying out Suse now
<hunger> apokryphos: I need kdepim with crypto... the status page claims that it is not yet uploaded.
<Rebroad> what is kdepim?
<ataxic> kmail and stuff
<apokryphos> hunger: not sure if the lack of that package classifies it as being "unusable" :P. For some, sure.
<hunger> apokryphos: a) emerge takes AGES to install stuff und is not much more up to date then debian/unstable used to be.
<ataxic> isn't emerge compiling it all from source?
<apokryphos> kdepim -- KDE Personal Information Management. Mail, Kontact, etc etc
<Rebroad> I don't see the point of gentoo at all
<apokryphos> hunger: Yes, there is that :P. But the Library is disgustingly huge, so I have to give it that.
<hunger> apokryphos: b) gentoo always comes up with some really annoying bug (like not finding and partitions after an upgrade) whenever I am just about to start to think it might not suck bigtime.
<hunger> apokryphos: And all that to get an alledged speedup... I never noticed anything.
<apokryphos> Having to ermge everything is certainly reason enough for me to not use the distro.
<ataxic> if you want ports kinda stuff, go bsd or smt..
<apokryphos> My brother's been trying to convert me for some time. To be honest, I do notice the speedup on Gentoo, though it's not large at all.
<hunger> apokryphos: That might be because my box is utterly inresponsive since it is all the time compiling some stuff.
<apokryphos> heh
<Rebroad> hehe. the overall speed of gentoo is slower if you take into account of the compilations you have to perform!
<hunger> apokryphos: Finally NOTHING works out of the box in Gentoo... add that it keeps losing some of my settings all the time.
<hunger> apokryphos: and of course the PITA of keeping the USE flags set up properly with them adding new and undocumented ones all the time (well, they claim they do not, but somehow new ones keep showing up in my system) and the trouble with all the package masking/unmasking whenever something gets broken.
<hunger> and there is always something broken.
<apokryphos> hehe
<hunger> ... which of course will break the emerge world so you can not have that running unsupervised.
<hunger> apokryphos: Sorry for all the text... but you did get me started.
<apokryphos> hunger: no problem at all; interesting; I agree with some of it, but haven't tried it out enough to know it completely
<hunger> apokryphos: I want to have a nice debian based distro again... kubuntu looks very promissing to me.
<apokryphos> hunger: I like it very much. Good active devs, solid base (ubuntu/debian); overall a very nice distro.
<hunger> apokryphos: I tried the kubuntu livecd before. looked very nice.
<hunger> Does ubuntu have support for crypted partitions by the way?
<hitriko> hey guys i'm trying to install the offical bittorrent client but when i try to open 'setup.py' it open it in openoffice... someone help plz?
<ataxic> python setup.py  ? 
<ataxic> try that
<ataxic> hitriko: on the commandline
<hitriko> i tryed to do it in command line and without it
<ataxic> i suggest you read README or INSTALL or something in the install dir then
<hitriko> usage: setup.py [global_opts]  cmd1 [cmd1_opts]  [cmd2 [cmd2_opts]  ...] 
<hitriko>    or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...] 
<hitriko>    or: setup.py --help-commands
<hitriko>    or: setup.py cmd --help
<hitriko> thats what it gives me
<hitriko> ataxic: i tryed reading the install files and stuff i can't find anything...
<ataxic> dunno
<Nonphasis> anyone know how to disable artsd?
<Nonphasis> disabling it in "sound system" doesn't work
<apokryphos> That's how you disable it; you'll likely have to kill it as well.
<Nonphasis> but the chockbox is checked again when I open the "sound system" app next time
<apokryphos> Are you definitely hitting apply?
<Nonphasis> yes
<Nonphasis> and ok too
<apokryphos> I have it disabled here with no probs.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, evening
<apokryphos> hi ztonzy :)
<Nonphasis> when I click "apply", I get "restarting sound system"
<Nonphasis> I'm not running kubuntu proper, but rather ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop package
<apokryphos> that is proper enough ;-)
<apokryphos> so after you "Apply" the box is rechecked?
<Nonphasis> I'd had hoped they would have disabled artsd in kubuntu and used normal Ubuntu stuff for sound shit
<Nonphasis> no, after apply and ok
<apokryphos> Nah; aRts is KDE.
<apokryphos> ? There is no ok. I guess you mean close...
<Nonphasis> but rhythmbox + other ubuntu apps don't like it
<Nonphasis> no, there is ok here
<apokryphos> Sure. aRts is *for* KDE.
<Nonphasis> arts hogs alsa 
<Nonphasis> so that it's reserved when I use rhythmox
<apokryphos> not an amaroK-fan?
<Nonphasis> never tried amarok
<Nonphasis> I'll give it a spin now
<apokryphos> but re: the problem, in all honesty I don't know. Something is certainly going wrong if you're unchecking the box and it's rechecking itself.
<apokryphos> Nonphasis: it is *very* good. :)
<Nonphasis> yeah, the box used to work with older kde versions
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<apokryphos> ouch. Composite stuff from kcontrol is very sweet
<Nonphasis> I suppose amark can't use gstreamer?
<Nonphasis> amarok
<apokryphos> Sure it can; it's the default, too.
<Nonphasis> it detected no engine
<Nonphasis> weird
<Nonphasis> "Configure engine" only has empty entries
<apokryphos> Nonphasis: what does dpkg -l | grep amarok give?
<Nonphasis> gotta try killall artsd
<apokryphos> I think that'll only restart it; not sure though.
<Nonphasis> ii  amarok         1.2.1-0ubuntu5 versatile and easy to use audio player for K
<Nonphasis> ii  amarok-arts    1.2.1-0ubuntu5 aRts engine for the amaroK audio player
<apokryphos> Yeah; install the other engines from the repos.
* apokryphos will brb.. again
<Nonphasis> apokryphos, trying amarok now. Wow :)
<apokryphos> Nonphasis: Cool. :) Yup, I like it very much.
<Nonphasis> can it do net radio?
<apokryphos> Nonphasis: No idea; check their site: www.amarok.kde.org
<buz> Nonphasis: kaffeine can do for sure
<ztonzy> apokryphos, btw...I bought a webcam the other day...today I finally found a driver and it worked straight away for linux !
<ztonzy> guess I am happy :D
<Nonphasis> hmm, kaffeine... I suppose it's better than noatun?
<Nonphasis> I've been using totem-xine in the past...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Woo! Great stuff. :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: what one, out of interest?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yupp! and same quality as in windows XP
<apokryphos> sweet
<ztonzy> Creative Webcam NX Pro
<ztonzy> very cheap too
<ztonzy> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html  <---- those drivers
<Roey> apokryphos:  how do I get grub going on a drive's mbr?
<apokryphos> Very cool looking one, too
<ztonzy> apokryphos, you mean the cam ?
<apokryphos> Yup
<apokryphos> Roey: Sorry, I have no idea; no real knowledge of GRUB.
<ztonzy> looks nice yes...but too light in weight
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it should have heavier stand
<Nonphasis> Roey, install it to /dev/hda instead of /dev/hda1
<Nonphasis> Roey, (modify if appropriate)
<buz> kaffeine is more like a kde interface to xine than a real mp3 player
<apokryphos> Oh, master boot record. Heh, I blanked out there.
* ztonzy enjoys a 80's radio channel :)
* buz too
<apokryphos> ztonzy: and the quality is good, then?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, cam ?  indeed for that price
<ztonzy> they have it on lower price here now...dunno where you live
<apokryphos> London :P
<ztonzy> apokryphos, but same quality as in XP
<ztonzy> haha
<buz> can it do 640*480 with 30fps?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I wille come visit !
<ztonzy> buga, yes
<ztonzy> buz, upps...yes
<apokryphos> ztonzy: anytime ;)
<buz> mhh might buy myself one of these some time. they've gotten very cheap. not really much use but toys are always nice
<ztonzy> and grab 1024x768 still images 16-bit
<apokryphos> nice
<buz> 16bit? yikes
<ztonzy> and a simple mic comes with it
<buz> but i got a proper 4mp cam anyway
<ztonzy> buz, but that's only for stills
<ztonzy> not live feed
<apokryphos> Our feeble one is only 2mp; will need to look around for a better one soon.
<buz> 1024*768 would be nearly hdtv ;-)
<buz> i rarely ever use mine
<buz> was one of those items i had to have but for what...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yes, that webcam seems very cheap on ebay. Under 20 -- very cheap.
<ztonzy> manual DOF 15 cm (6 inches) to infinity
<apokryphos> buz: why, for taking random images, of course ;-). Images of friends/events/situations. Always good to have handy
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)
<buz> i'm too lazy to carry mine with me
<ztonzy> and Field-of-View:  40 degrees +/- 5% (horisontal)
<buz> i have a camera phone and don't use the cam, either
<apokryphos> I'd use mine more if it would hold more memory. I can only have around 40/50 images. Apart from that, it's pretty good; bluetooth is handy.
<buz> i have 128mb stick in it
<buz> why i don't really know ;-)
<buz> probably because it came with it LOL
<apokryphos> hehe
<buz> could also use it as mp3 player but the ipod is handier for that
<buz> and the headphones truly suck
<apokryphos> buz: waiting for mine to come today :D
<buz> batteries suck donkey ass tho
<buz> i wouldn't buy it again for that reason
<ztonzy> I bought a Fuji Finepix A340...it is okey...but I regret the buy, cause I want one with more features and more settings and so....but it has to do for now
<buz> besides, WTF really needs 30gb of mp3 with him
<apokryphos> which means it'll come tomorrow. :(
<ztonzy> little expensive memorytype: xD
<buz> as long as you don't buy a sony cam ;-)
<apokryphos> or an Olympus one 
<ztonzy> oh, I was almost getting such one
<ztonzy> why not olympus ?
<buz> i can't stand sony
<buz> they do decent phones but else i hate the company
<buz> it's like the MS of consumer electronics
<buz> always need their own, overpriced crap
<apokryphos> ztonzy: well, I'm stereotyping here :P. Our one isn't too good; though it's a very old one.
<ztonzy> heh....they wouldnt be making that good phones if it werent for Ericsson ;)
<buz> well, ericsson didn't really make any good phones before they merged
<apokryphos> Mine's an Ericsson ;)
<buz> my brother had a t29i break 4 times in 8 months
<ztonzy> buz, the technology was their side...and not design/ui
<buz> well starting with t68 they overtook nokia IMHO
<buz> nokia only more sells very weird phones
* buz is happy with his p900 ;-)
<buz> another toy that's not really needed, there
<ztonzy> I have two old nokia that's crap...they started to get weak..so I bought a Siemens M50...and that one too now seems to start to get strange errors...seems they make phones only to last 2 years!
<buz> 2 years is pretty long actually. most phones survive about the warranty period then break ;-)
<ztonzy> heh
<buz> but siemens makes crappy phones anyway
<buz> very very weird ui
<apokryphos> buga: t68 is me. Though, new Nokias seem far too powerful these days
<ztonzy> buz, maybe...so you mean my phone is over its time :p ?
<buz> yeah
<apokryphos> 2mp cameras on the phones! Heh.
<ztonzy> buz, you do get used to the ui
<buz> you've got a free ride  for 9months ;-)
<ztonzy> hehe
<buz> apokryphos: samsung has a SEVEN mp phone in korea
<apokryphos> alsjfdasd
<ztonzy> buz, so I read!
<buz> WTF needs that,. like it's any good with that small lens
<apokryphos> Yeouch
<buz> but the asians are pretty crazy about that stuff anyhow
<apokryphos> Going to Japan'll just show you what things'll be out here in a few years time
<apokryphos> Pacey-technology
<buz> mhh i hope not
<buz> technology is good, but their lifestyle i wouldnt want
<apokryphos> buz: I meant technology-wise ;-)
<buz> friend of mine was recently there
<buz> got 128k flat rate wireless for 20$ a month
<buz> and in switzerland i'm supposed to pay 7E per mb traffic over gprs WTF
<apokryphos> gprs?
<buz> ip over GSM if you want
<buz> does something like 64K or so
<buz> anyway, i'll be gone
<apokryphos> heh
<ztonzy> hey
<ztonzy> wanna show you something if it is okey..played a bit with animation earlier today...just using the bonerigg
<ztonzy> http://hem.bredband.net/b311031/tmp/walk_cycle_test.avi
<ztonzy> just a quick test to warm up old knowledge :)
<apokryphos> gonna try it now 
<apokryphos> ;)
<ztonzy> hehe
<apokryphos> Hm, I can't see anything. This kcontrol x composite stuff might be interfering; hold on.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, my file ?
<apokryphos> Coool. Very lifelike 
<amiroff> guys, it seems like there are a bunch of KDE updates today, how can I see the changelog?
<apokryphos> amiroff: don't update :P. There's a few probs.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe thanks...will work more on it...maybe I use it on a character later...sorry for the "jump" at the end...dont know why it does it like that
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Reminds me of a "chocobo". They were big-birds in a game I played not so long ago
<amiroff> apokryphos: joking right? :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, haha...small long legs ?
<apokryphos> amiroff: no, serious. Problems with it not remembering the kde settings. Nothing critical, but not a good idea to update.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: http://images.google.com/images?q=chocobos&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search has a few good pics
<amiroff> apokryphos: ok, and what to not update? kdelibs ? maybe I should update my kdepim?
<apokryphos> Yeah, probably avoid core stuff like that. I haven't had any problems with kdepim, so it should be fine to do just that, as long as it doesn't pull in the other stuff..
<ztonzy> apokryphos, aah I see
<ztonzy> :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: that's all from blender, I guess?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, the animation I did?  yes :)
<apokryphos> Nice; many capabilities.
<ztonzy> sure...there's many people that doesn't know how powerful blender really are...and it is getting better and better
<apokryphos> :)
<ztonzy> the animation system will get a overhaul...dunno when it will happen...right now they are working hard to end the transform part inside blender...cleaner and more up to date and modern, with widgets too! :)
* apokryphos goes to read up on it a little
<Sopur> kan iemand me helpen ?
<Sopur> ?
<[fab] > Sopur: speak english
<[fab] > please :)
<Sopur> i dont typ english               :(
<Sopur> Kmail is not in my menu ???????????
<[fab] > Sopur: Kontact 
<[fab] > anyway ... I have to go now
<[fab] > Sopur: tip .. kijk eens op #kde-nl voor nederlanders die KDE gebruiken
<Slike> hello, i still can't get online (wireless) with kubuntu...i'm using a centrino with ipw2100, the card works correctly, kwifimanager sees the network, but I don't get an ip....
<anna> Hello, I believe I found a kdm bug, can you confirm?
<anna> Since kdm has lowered startup priority, after bootup, I have too little colors, looks like 256
<anna> When I move the link to S13kdm to S21kdm this went away
<anna> I suspect either powernowd or acpid must run before kdm
<haggai> anna: I don't think it could be either of those two that causes the problem.  At least, I can't think of any reason why one of those should cause it
<haggai> anna: but I have heard of similar problems before, so its not just your system that has this
<hitriko> hey guys i'm trying to install the offical bittorrent client and for some reason it's not working
<hitriko> someone help me plz
<LikesHisLunch> Hi ... i'm running KDE 3.4 on Ubuntu Hoary... how does Kcontrol populate itself with modules - because mine is empty except for "Internet & Network", and that itself is empty.
<apokryphos> LikesHisLunch: I think it's the kdelibs-data package. I had that problem some time ago
<LikesHisLunch> apokryphos: interesting.... i'll try reinstalling that...
<LikesHisLunch> hmm ... didn't do much
<LikesHisLunch> does anyone know what directory KControl gets its modules from?
<apokryphos> It didn't work for me too. I ended up having to reinstall my whole KDE.
<apokryphos> did this come from a fresh install of kde? Recent?
<LikesHisLunch> yeah -- i've reinstalled the whole of KDE two or three times now
<LikesHisLunch> it used to work
<apokryphos> LikesHisLunch: I can only recommend removing kdelibs completely, and then reinstalling if you haven't tried it already. (that's what I had to do).
<apokryphos> not just the "reinstall" that synaptic provides. Problem is it'll remove all your KDE packages
<LikesHisLunch> yeah ... as i say i already tried reinstalling kde (actually i did the same too with most of gnome) so not sure what i'm doing wrong...
<apokryphos> Also, could you try to see if you run kdesu kcontrol... see if that brings them up?
<LikesHisLunch> apokryphos: yes - root kcontrol seems to be working
<apokryphos> hmm
<apokryphos> it's not really root's kcontrol, it's yours of course
<apokryphos> (kdesu uses sudo)
<LikesHisLunch> before reinstalling KDE i tried deleting my home .kde stuff but that didn't fix it...
<LikesHisLunch> oh i see
<LikesHisLunch> so is this really a permissions problem?
<apokryphos> Perhaps. Try seeing if it's there with a new user as sredna suggests.
<LikesHisLunch> apokryphos: will try... but will have to log off here ... see you later :)
<LikesHisLunch> apokryphos: hi same problem with a new user :(
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> Ok, I think it's best that you compile a bug report on buzgilla.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> To clarify, you have definitely tried (i) completely removing KDE, and then (ii) installing kde stuff.
<LikesHisLunch> yep ... that's definitely been done
<apokryphos> and you're only using the main repositories here for your installation?
<LikesHisLunch> for KDE ... yes
<LikesHisLunch> but it's possible that the system could be misconfigured in some other way
<apokryphos> first line of dpkg -l | grep kdelibs?
<LikesHisLunch> ii  kdelibs        3.4.0-0ubuntu3 KDE core libraries metapackage
<apokryphos> ok
<anna> haggai: thanks for the response
<anna> haggai: But I can reproduce it at least
<LikesHisLunch> i was trying to find out exactly what .desktop files KControl uses to populate itself with modules, to see if there's anything odd about them on my installation
<apokryphos> the stuff is there; your sudo can see it. It just can't access it for some reason.
<LikesHisLunch> yes... which makes me wonder whether the .desktop files in question have the wrong permissions
<saif> hello all
<saif> does any1 know of a program for ubuntu that works like dvd decrupter for windows??
<saif> removes all region protection and any kind of protection for dvd ripping?
<apokryphos> LikesHisLunch: might wanna see if any stuff from http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19648 helps
<ztonzy> apokryphos, do you know if Kopete ever will get webcam capabilities ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: They've suggested that they plan on implementing it, but that it's a feature that will take quite some time; long in the future apparently. I believe the quote from them was "don't hold your breath". ;-)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, heh
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I am trying to see if it will work with gaim-vv
<ztonzy> all compiled and installed okey...but I am in a chat now so I cant just test it
<apokryphos> oh. Have Gaim implemented it? I heard talk, but I don't really know of anything.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, no...it is another branch of gaim, seperate
<ztonzy> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> cool
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> last time I tried it didnt work too good...maybe progress now, who knows ?
<apokryphos> Yup; I might give it a trial run tomorrow
<ztonzy> apokryphos, got a cam ;) ?
<apokryphos> Well, yeah. Haven't tried it on Ubuntu (or my previous distro, Fedora, for that matter). Will have to shake the dust off it and get it out
<ztonzy> what model ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: oh, Logitech
<ztonzy> yah...but model? old ?
<apokryphos> Old = yes ;)
<apokryphos> no idea of the actual model name; showed you a pic last time on google images, remember/
<apokryphos> here it is: http://images.techsunny.com/www.techsunny.com/Logitech-QuickCam-B.jpg
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> I am sure it *will* work!
* apokryphos hopes so :P
<ztonzy> actually...I even think the newest kernels have built in support for that model ;)
<apokryphos> cool
<LeeJunFan> man - what's the point of the kde xorg composite effects if my damn Athlon 64 3400 can't handle em? :)
<chavo> LeeJunFan, what video card?
<LeeJunFan> radeon 9700
<chavo> they run great here. I have an XP 1800+ and a geForce 4
<chavo> ah ATI
<LeeJunFan> huh, prolly don't have fglrx right.
<chavo> no it's not the glx driver.
<LeeJunFan> I wouldn't think so. But jeez :) maybe the fglrx driver will do better even though it's not really a GL problem.
<apokryphos> it's very very nice with nvidia acceleration, for the record. :)
<pv> fglrx does not afaik have composite acceleration
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: shut up - I just spent $2000 on this lappy :)
<apokryphos> ouch ;). Sounds very nice by the sound of the setup though
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yeah it's nice. Does all the windows game playing fine. Unfortunately I have this feeling of nausea every time I boot windows so even though I want to play a game I avoid it because I hve to boot win.
<apokryphos> That's a good thing 8)
#kubuntu 2005-04-06
<LeeJunFan> apokryphos: yeah. I hate windows, the only reason I keep it around is for games. Now I just wish vmware would get a 64 bit version so I can run my needed work software w/o rebooting.
<LeeJunFan> I've got more wasted HD space on this right now. WinXP, kubuntu amd64, kubuntu i386, /home, swap, and vmware virtual machine that I can run in i386 :)
<__punkrockguy318> hey
<LeeJunFan> man what's up with kded spiking cpu every few secs?
<LeeJunFan> err gam maybe.
<LeeJunFan> heya narb :)
<smouche> Weird thing happened to my desktop -- all icons have been replaced with single blue pixels.  The text remains.  Can anybody help me figure this out?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i don't plan to ever use a modem, i can remove the ppp link from my rc2.d right?
<smouche> control center icon settings seem normal...
<BROKEN_LADDER> now that is bizarre.
<smouche> I don't mind the way it looks at all, but I'd at least like to be able to get rid of the pixel  --  ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> does everything look okay in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you have to think of things you might have done prior to this..
<smouche> actually, BROKEN_LADDER , it looks like I fixed it 
<smouche> set to "double sized pixels", then back to default.  Icons reappeared. Weird
* regeya just ditched his old multisync, connected a viewsonic e70, did very little wankery, now has his monitor calibrated and running fine.  that didn't take very long at all. :-)
<membreya> has anyone here managed to successfully get klamav working? (the frontend for KDE with clamav)
* smouche congratulates himself on getting hibernate to work,  and enjoys his new 37 second "boot time"
<regeya> trying to cut down on those numerous linux viruses, membreya?
<regeya> that's pretty sweet that konq/kwallet's behavior is much like apple keychain/safari now
<ericb_> is there any way to move from ubuntu to kubuntu witout a complete reinstall ??
<ericb_> [hi all btw ;)] 
<ericb_> I don't know modify apt sources or something
<Quest-Master> ericb_: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<ericb_> thx
<hitriko> hey guys, have any of you tryed to run a python setup.py file????
<hayden> is there any graphical vpn software for kde/ubuntu?
<membreya> grrrr amarok isn't playing mp3s
<membreya> .....yet Juk has no problems :\
<dimmak> anybody had any success whatsoever getting projectM to work in any linux distribution
<dimmak> i would love to be able to use a milkdrop-esque visualizer with amaroK
<dimmak> and i have never been able to get this mofo to compile
<dimmak> you can get info on the project here: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/ProjectM_HowTo
<dimmak> and here: http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/
<Imsdlea> im lost. i have updated and upgraded my ubuntu and I still get E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Imsdlea>  when i try to run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Imsdlea> ] i have chanced my sources.list to hoary as well
<Imsdlea> ?
<delltony> Riddell, you around?
<delltony> if not anyone know if there is a ETA on the editmenu being fixed?
<phxguy> Doesn anybody knoow how to configure the sound system so that the volume is control using master instead headphones?
<delltony> i have been trying to get that working for ages i don't think its possible with kmix
<dimmak> i don't have that bug
<dimmak> i just have master and pcm unmuted
<dimmak> and cd, phone, and aux unmuted in input
<dimmak> is this a laptop problem?
<hayden> how do i get multiple monitors to work with kubuntu?
<dimmak> what kind of graphics card?
<dimmak> seems like specific to the graphics card driver
<dimmak> no matter what linux distribution you use
<dimmak> and if it is nvidia... there documentation says what options to use in your xorg.conf or xfree whatever file
<hayden> its ati radeon igp
<dimmak> well have you installed the ati linux driver?
<hayden> how
<dimmak> i have no experience with ati graphics cards... so i can only point you in their direction
<hayden> ok
<dimmak> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<dimmak> that is their linux driver page
<hayden> ok ill check it out
<dimmak> don't expect spectacular results... i have heard a lot of problems with ati and linux
<hayden> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<hayden> <body><B>HYDRAVISION</B> is ATI's multiple monitor management software which provides key features to improve your productivity. <A href="https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=1175" target="cypContent" name="&lid=KBAnswer.asp?questionID=1175">HYDRAVISION</A> is available free of charge and is offered on an as-is basis.</body>
<hayden> my bad
<dimmak> good luck
<delltony> dimmak, i gues sit is a lappy problem not sure
<delltony> but master doesn't do jack on my system
<delltony> if there was a way to change what hte kmix slider controls i would be happy
<delltony> cause id set it to control pcm
<delltony> and it would work fine
<dimmak> i am gonna see if my lappy does it
<delltony> hayden you trying to install the ati drivers?
<delltony> and if so warty or hoary and i hope hoary
<hayden> hoary
<delltony> ok
<delltony> do cat /etc/issue and tell me the results
<hayden> i looked for the notebook ati drivers but i couldnt see them
<hayden> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<delltony> i can send you the file
<delltony> ok
<hayden> ok
<delltony> let me send you the deb that i aliened
<hayden> ok 
<delltony> its from ati's site if youd on't trust me
<hayden> i trust ya
<delltony> give me a sec to find it hang on
<hayden> ok
<dimmak> my laptop audio in kmix has master, headphone, and pcm unmuted... it is via 82c686a/b rev50
<delltony> damn let me find th is deb
* delltony grumbles
<hayden> lol
<delltony> there you go 
<dimmak> i do find google's desktop search impressive
<delltony> hopefully it sends
<delltony> is it sending?
<hayden> yep
<delltony> ok it will take a little while cause i'm downloading the u2 concert
<delltony> in any case open up kedit
<dimmak> i asked this earlier when no one was around, but has anybody got projectM working on any linux distribution?
<hayden> thats cool
<delltony> you have it open?
<hayden> yea
<delltony> when your ready to type some notes let me know
<hayden> ready
<delltony> first and foremost
<delltony> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<dimmak> bah... skip that one
<dimmak> haha
<delltony> skip it?
<dimmak> no
<dimmak> i am an asshole
<delltony> after its backuped then
<delltony> shut down  kde by doing the following
<hayden> yea
<delltony> in a shell (terminal) type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<delltony> it will drop you to a complete shell asking you to login
<delltony> do so as normal
<hayden> yep
<delltony> when you are at the shell type the following
<delltony> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i fglrx-6-8-0_8.10.19-2_i386.deb
<delltony> wait for it to install
<hayden> yep
<hayden> the file transfer has failed
<delltony> once installed then you want to cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<delltony> damn
<delltony> xchat support resume?
<hayden> dunno
<hayden> im using Konversation
<dimmak> you should setup a self seeding torrent for it or something instead
<delltony> blah 
<dimmak> not as convenient to setup though
<dimmak> ha
<delltony> ill fileshare it
<delltony> and let him kget it with flashgot if needed
<hayden> konversation resumes
<dimmak> oh cool
<delltony> ok so where was i
<dimmak> chewbacca is a wookie
<delltony> you got the cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod ?
<hayden> ysa
<hayden> yea
<delltony> ok
<delltony> then sudo sh make.sh
<delltony> this will make the module
<delltony> oh
<delltony> FIRST
<hayden> ok
<delltony> UNINSTALL THE FGLRX THAT UBUNTU HAS INSTALLED
<hayden> how
<delltony> before you do anything else
<delltony> sudo synaptic would be easiest for ou
<delltony> if you don't have synaptic
<delltony> then sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<delltony> once its removed then proceed with step one i gave you
<dimmak> delltony: if you are able to get projectM working on your machine and are ever able to talk me through it... i will luv you so much:-)
<hayden> delltony: couldn't find package
<delltony> type apt-cache search fglrx
<delltony> hang on
<hayden> xorg-driver-fglrx
<delltony> thats the one
<delltony> remove it
<hayden> done
<delltony> note when you update at times you will get errors with libmessa
<hayden> yep
<delltony> you must do the following to get around the issue
<delltony> at least this is how i have found it
<hayden> ok
<delltony> you take and uninstall the driver your installing (module)
<delltony> then reinstall the xorg one
<delltony> update
<delltony> then reinstall the ati one
<delltony> thats the only way i have found to work around it thus far
<hayden> hmm ok
<delltony> its really not that bad once you get the hang of it
<delltony> but the xorg one is buggy
<delltony> for one
<hayden> yea
<delltony> fglrxconf makes a xfree file instead of xorg
<delltony> i have reported it several times on bugzilla but anyway
<hayden> yea
<delltony> now
<delltony> what step are we on
<delltony> i got side tracked
<hayden> cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<delltony> ok
<delltony> sudo sh make.sh
<delltony> in that dir
<delltony> when its done and all goes well which it should
<hayden> yep
<delltony> then cd ..
<delltony> you should then be in the /lib/modules/fglrx dir
<hayden> yep
<delltony> then type sudo sh make_install.sh
<delltony> this will make the modprobe module
<delltony> once its complete
<hayden> ok
<delltony> then install the module by typing
<delltony> sudo modprobe fglrx
<delltony> the module will now be loaded
<delltony> now
<delltony> reason i said backupu your xorg
<delltony> you need to now type sudo fglrxconfig
<delltony> and answer the questions 
<delltony> it will ask you about your mouse
<hayden> yep
<delltony> your keyboard
<delltony> and so forth
<delltony> make sure the settings are correct
<delltony> if needed look at the display section of your old xorg file
<delltony> by doing a sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.config_back
<delltony> and compare it
<hayden> yep
<delltony> you can edit the file later if needed
<delltony> like for resolution and such
<delltony> once its done it will make a new xorg.config file
<delltony> it should put it in /ect/X11/
<delltony> if not it will be in the current working dir
<hayden> ok
<delltony> must do a sudo mv xorg.config /etc/X11/xorg.config
<delltony> and then after that is done
<delltony> type kdm
<delltony> and have fun
<hayden> ok thanks
<delltony> np
<delltony> with this driver the ati opengl and all wrks
<delltony> with the xorg one its slow as bork
<delltony> and you need to resume the send
<delltony> its on 80
<hayden> ok thanks
<delltony> how i have my xorg setup is really simple
<hayden> yea
<delltony> everything is default except the keyboard the mouse
<delltony> and the hsync
<delltony> the vsync
<delltony> and the tvout i set to y
<delltony> i have yet to get that to work though
<hayden> hmm ok
<delltony> and i set the resultion to 7654321
<delltony> then after its done
<hayden> lol
<delltony> go to and edit the file
<delltony> to the correct ones
<delltony> the didn't have a default 1680x1050 for me
<delltony> so i put it in
<delltony> manually
<delltony> just remember if it fails
<hayden> ye
<delltony> just sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-driver
<delltony> and your back to where you started
<delltony> anyway later on
<hayden> yep
<hayden> done and done
<hayden> ill give it a go
<hayden> hopefully it works
<delltony> well it shuld if you just kill kdm and bring it back up
<delltony> it should work fine
<delltony> after you do the fglrxconfig stuff
<hayden> yep
<delltony> now that will be 50 bucks or a nice hooker your choice
<hayden> hahah
<hayden> now im going to have to write this stuff down
<hayden> before i close kde and kedit with it
<delltony> nah
<delltony> thats why i told you to make the file
<delltony> you can cat notes 
<delltony> in the shell
<hayden> k
<delltony> like if its called installnotes
<delltony> you type cat installnotes
<delltony> and read it
<delltony> you can do cat installnotes | less
<delltony> and scroll if needed
<delltony> what i would do is type screen
<delltony> and screen it
<delltony> so you can type ctrl a c
<delltony> and switch between screens
<delltony> but anyway
<delltony> switch screens with ctrl a spacebar
<delltony> man screen for more info
<hayden> ok
<delltony> thats how i program and all 
<delltony> i have another programmer screen into me
<delltony> ssh mybox
<delltony> and then screen 
<delltony> and we can work on the code in real time
<hayden> ok cool
<delltony> yep
<hayden> well im going to try this now
<delltony> another cool thing
<delltony> you can export DISPLAY=:0.0
<delltony> and then from a ssh you can type something like firefox or whatever
<hayden> yea
<delltony> and the output will export to your screen
<delltony> instead of the remote screen
<hayden> yea
<delltony> so basiclaly you can use the applications from the server
<hayden> yea
<hayden> thats pretty cool
<hayden> ill try this be back soon
<delltony> well i'm off for now its 3am
<delltony> but that should work if you follow the steps right
<ubuntu> bjr
<xLobeznox> hi
<xLobeznox> k3b is broken in hoary
<xLobeznox> I had same problem before in k3b in sarge debian, now is fixed, they have a newer  version
<xLobeznox> ubuntu's one is broken
<xLobeznox> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<xLobeznox> gives me this message when I try to make a cd-a with mp3
<xLobeznox> when adding the files
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> is konq-plugins going to be built anytime soon?
<buz> how do i get a sane build environment onto kubuntu? i want to build some stuff myself
<buz> i can't seem to find any sources in the repository, for one
<buz> there should be an update to thunderbird me thinks. there's still 1.0 in the reps and there are known holes that got patched in 1.0.2
<Roey> jeez
<Roey> python-kde3 isn't there is it.
<Roey> great.
<Sime> Roey: the python bindings for 3.4?
<Roey> right.
<Roey> my python code won't run
<Sime> yeah, I noticed. I've got some KDE-python stuff I want to test/debug on kubuntu
<Roey> because the bidings aren't there
<Roey> ok
<Sime> are you working on something interesting with python + kde?
<Roey> Sime:  also, it's extremely hard to get wacom tablets working properly with kubuntu
<Roey> VOODOO i'm telling you.
<Roey> Sime:  well I had two projects:
<Roey> Sime:  very small scripts really;
<Roey> Sime:  first one:  lists all your open konqueror sessions
<Sime> dcop?
<Roey> Sime:  second one:  translates from hebrew to english and back 
<Roey> Sime:  two versions of the first one:
<Roey> Sime:  1) python script that made system() calls to dcop commands
<Roey> Sime:  2) python program that imported dcop and used its functionality
<Roey> both versions are here:
<Roey> http://roey.freeshell.org/mystuff/util/klist
<Roey> (that's version (2))
<Sime> cool.
<Roey> version (1) I can't seem to put up at the moment because Freeshell seems down.
<Sime> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance
<Roey> Sime:  you do guidance???
<Roey> (but first, lemme just say that one could use 'klist' as a DCOP+python primer)
<Roey> mayeb I should just write an article using it as an example.
<Roey> Sime:  cool
<Roey> !
<Roey> I've seen your project before actually
<Roey> when I was investigating the different configuration frameworks
<Roey> it's nice to have found a python-based one!
<Roey> (for a change)
<Roey> (i.e. instead of C++ or even worse, gtk-c)
<Sime> yeah,
<Roey> and I've been meaning to contact the project lead (who turnes out to be you, heh :)
<Sime> if you want to write an article about using Python + KDE, that would be great.
<Roey> ah
<Roey> not dcop but kde rather?
<Sime> there isn't much intro docs for it. Which is a pitty.
<Roey> I can take my simple other program (ktirgum.py)
<Roey> YES
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> there was a post I did
<Roey> on the Dot
<Roey> about more "pythonic" bindings...
<Sime> i remember vaguely
<Roey> see, these bindings feel awkard because they're just straight ports from C++
<danboid> Hi!
<Sime> that is Phil and Jim's policy about PyQt and PyKDE.
<Sime> it is already a lot of work to get where the bindigns are now.
<Roey> http://dot.kde.org/1108778399/1108791534/
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Sime:  I understand the need for consistency between the ports of the bindings
<Roey> Sime:  at the same time I think that it hampers my style
<danboid> I installed the latest hoary last night, then apt-getted kubuntu-desktop. Why does KDE seem to take so much longer to boot on my ubuntu box than under kanotix- they're both very similiar spec machines?
<Roey> maybe one does prelinking? maybe one is for amd64-generic and the other specificlaly for athlon64?
<Roey> btw..
<Roey> is athlon64 faster than amd64-generic ?
<Sime> Roey: it would be nicer if some things were more pythonic. 
<Sime> Roey: but that is more a question of manpower.
<danboid> MAYBE it just seems longer coz kubuntu doesn't show those icons when KDE starts to boot, I've not actually timed it but it is longer
<Sime> Roey: i.e. there isn't enough.
<buz> danboid: actually, with the update of yesterday, it now shows the bootup icons. but beware, it trashed my taskbar config
<danboid> buz: Is there any quick tweak I can perform to get KDE booting faster?
<danboid> -under kubuntu?
<buz> probably not
<buz> enough ram (at least 512mb) surely helps
<buz> swapping kills performance
<danboid> I've seen pics of a KDE desktop with a icon panel mimicking the OSX app chooser- anyone know what this prog is called?
<dimmak> i just encountered something lovely... "root logins are not allowed"... any ideas how to remedy this?
<dimmak> i can startx if i use a console... so much for the welcome screen
<dimmak> i had to delete and readd my user account
<dimmak> blah
<dimmak> and weird
<dimmak> don't know what caused it
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: root logins aren't allowed by default on (k)ubuntu
<dimmak> yeah... and i don't know how my default user account became one
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: me either, that's strange
<dimmak> i had to delete the account, since i when i tried setting it back with KUser the settings wouldn't stick
<dimmak> but that was simple enough
<dimmak> and now the sudo password is different from su
<dimmak> how can i manually set the sudo password?
<dimmak> nm
<dimmak> found it in the wiki
<chtitux> hello
<chtitux> I have installed Xfce and I want to come back to KDE
<chtitux> but Xfce is the default wmanager ... Where can I change that ? There is bothing about it in kdmconfig in kconfig 
<dimmak> i found out why my account went to shit.. apparently it is not a good idea to add yourself to the users group
<dimmak> this is retarded
<dmoyne> How to change police size in Gnome applications that I use in KDE ?
<dimmak> well i can't get sudo working properly at the moment... affects the whole system... have to invoke every graphical program requiring sudo privileges from a su console... since apparently everything relies on sudo... so i can't just click administrative mode and put in a password
<dimmak> kde user manager sure is effing things up
<dimmak> i want sudo working... wah
<dimmak> well i guess this can be declared a super awesome bug.... if you add any additional group membership to your account with kde user manager you are gonna jack it all up
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: can you su?
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: if so, add your user account to the "wheel" group and you'll be able to sudo
<dimmak> i can sudo again... but i don't know why
<dimmak> but i am in the control center... and i can't enable adminstrative mode on anything
<dimmak> now i can sudo just fine
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: make sure you upgrade to the most recent packages...there was a bug with administrator mode they fixed recently
<dimmak> alright
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: not to mention, administrator mode requests your root password but you need to give it your user password as its patched to use sudo
<dimmak> i figured it was using sudo
<dimmak> but either way... it wasn't responding to any password
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: ah.  well like I said make sure your user is in the wheel group, and make sure you have your system fully up-to-date
<dimmak> do you get a bug where if you add more group membership to your account... it totally messes it up?
<dimmak> my would get turned into a root account... and everything would be empty
<dimmak> *mine
<dimmak> so i had to remove my user account and re-add just to be able to login with it and not get "root logins not allowed"
<Quinn_Storm> dimmak: well I added groups with command-line tools so I don't know
<dimmak> i guess i will have to stick to that
<thomaskorwed> dude i used a few pickup lines on her from http://www.picupx.com/ it was that easy
<thomaskorwed> oops
<thomaskorwed> ignore that all, wrong chatroom
<membreya> lol thomaskorwed :P
<Bizzeh> is kdevelop part of the default install with hoary
<xxenon> anyone else has a problem with Kontact/Kopete being empty ? (like if KPart was found)
<vishal> no chance of getting animated bootsplash into kubuntu?
<Quinn_Storm> vishal: i'm sure you can install it if you recompile the kernel but somehow I doubt that's what you are looking for
<vishal> yea, me lazy 8-P
<vishal> i think im supposed to do mkinitrd or something... scares me
<Quinn_Storm> vishal: well there is the debian repository at bootsplash.de but that still doesn't cover recompiling the kernel with the bootsplash device...I thought about doing it once but I'm too lazy to compile the kernel too
<Quinn_Storm> not to mention I almost never reboot
<vishal> 8-}
<Gof> hello.
<vishal> 'lo
<Gof> a friend of mine as a normal version of Ubuntu
<vishal> apt-get install kde-desktop or something like that
<Gof> i tell him   apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    like it is said in the FAQ
<Gof> but the result is 
<Gof> E: impossible de trouver le paquet kubuntu-desktop
<vishal> maybe apt-get update first
<Gof> vishal: ah yeah, thanks
<vishal> but im a n00b as it is ... and using debian system first time today
<Gof> i never used debian system
<vishal> yea, i was on mandrake 10.0 til now
<srid> How do I run the complete kubuntu-desktop ?
<vishal> download kubuntu 
<srid> How do I *remove* the complete kubuntu-desktop ?
<xxenon> pleae check these shots : http://www.opengl.ch/kopete.png and http://www.opengl.ch/kontact.png
<xxenon> any clue ?
<vishal> oops
<srid> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop just removes the meta package
<srid> but I need to remove the whole KDE desktop
<vishal> apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<vishal> why would you want to do that?!
<Bizzeh> is kdevelop part of the default install with hoary
<ataxic> thats what i was thinking
<srid> vishal, I don't like KDE
<ataxic> errr??
<vishal> then get windows
<vishal> or go back to bsd
<vishal> hehe
<vishal> srid, try superkaramba with tuxbar... drool
<srid> vishal, not enough memory
<vishal> hehe
<srid> vishal, i meant to say KDE is very complex
<Bizzeh> anyone?
<srid> (interface)
<vishal> no Bizzeh 
<srid> going back to IceWM
<vishal> apt-get install kdevelop 
<Bizzeh> <3
<ataxic> icewm is nice  with the right theme
<vishal> icewm , you might as well go back to DOS
<vishal> 8-P
<srid> can anyone tell me how to 'remove' the whole kubuntu-desktop?
<vishal> try #anti-kubuntu
<Bizzeh> http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/faq.php tells you how to install
<Bizzeh> so
<Bizzeh> guess how you uninstall
<Bizzeh> anyway
<psn_laptop> srid: if you want to get rid of kde just uninstall kdelibs
<vishal> once you're in you cant go back
<Bizzeh> why go kubuntu if you dont like kde? just use standard ubuntu
<srid> yes, that's what I am going to do .. kubuntu has installed a lot of shit
<vishal> ubuntu has gnome in it?
<psn_laptop> srid: so will ubuntu, but gnome in that case
<srid> psn_laptop, Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed
<srid> psn_laptop, gnome is nice 
<vishal> question: how do i get the sonypi module into kubuntu? for sony laptop?
<psn_laptop> srid: if you say so
<strongob> how can i configure apt-get to be used with a proxy?
<srid> ok, I should remember that I am in #kubuntu :P
<srid> before I quit, just tell me a way to remove all of kubuntu-desktop
<Bizzeh> I already have Ubuntu installed, how can I get Kubuntu?apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bizzeh> so
<strongob> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<strongob> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<strongob> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<strongob> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet kubuntu-desktop
<srid> or at least how to switch back to 'gdm' from 'kdm' ?
<Bizzeh> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<vishal> strongob: do apt-get update first
<strongob> apt-get update
<strongob> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<vishal> no parlez francais mercy beau coup
<vishal> moi parlez englais
<strongob> Reading of packages list... done
<vishal> ok now try... apt-get install blah
<strongob> Reading of packages list... done
<strongob> Building of dependance tree... done
<strongob> impossible to find package blah
<vishal> LOL
<vishal> not blah
<vishal> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<strongob> it does the same
<vishal> strongob: get windows
<vishal> 8-P
<srid> $ apt-get install windows
<srid> Reading Package Lists... Done
<srid> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<srid> The following dependent packages will be installed:
<srid>   windows-virus-pack billg-special-spyware-pack
<srid> Do you want to continue? [Y/yes-of-course] 
<BamaJank> anyone able to direct me to where I might find the MS Core Fonts for Kubuntu?
<Bizzeh> is http://kopete.kde.org/ a stunt to try and make big corps that dont care, care?
<psn_laptop> Bizzeh: yup same as mplayer
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<ztonzy> apokryphos, how is it ?
<apokryphos> Hi. Yup, it's all good. And for you?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes fine thanks! just got home from visiting my old hometown...(former) Malmo (across Copenhagen) windowshopping, a new cap, new pants :)  
<apokryphos> Cool stuff. I might be going to Copenhagen for a few days this summer.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, aah...takes about an hour for me to go by train
<apokryphos> Cool. Not sure how long it takes by plain; around two hours, I predict.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, knowing someone there ?
<apokryphos> Nope; a few friends went last year, and we all decided that we might go this year.
<apokryphos> Looks pretty cheap, which was the main plus.
<ztonzy> fun
<apokryphos> hopefully ;-)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: have you tried kpackage?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm dont know, why ?
<apokryphos> It's another GUI front-end for apt (like synaptic/kynaptic). I'm kinda wondering why it's not default (kynaptic is, in kubuntu). Could you try it and tell me what you think of it?
<apokryphos> Kynaptic is really primitive; I know they're thinking of improving it, but it seems like an unnecessary hassle if there's a k-app out there that seems reasonable.
<psn_laptop> apokryphos: it's a pain to use
<apokryphos> psn: why? I tried it in the past and didn't like it, but tried it yesterday and today and I think it's pretty nice.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, how to install it ?  in repostries ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yup
<psn_laptop> apokryphos: well I've just used the rpm part of it...
<ztonzy> wow
<ztonzy> finally seems Kynaptic have correct fontsize...wonder what happened
<apokryphos> heh. That was fixed some time ago... when was the last time you used it? ;)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, aah, I have seen it before...
<buz> kpackage is much better than kynaptic
<apokryphos> Yeah, I think so too.
<buz> and synaptic looks fugly on kubuntu
<apokryphos> Not quite sure why devs have rejected it... 
<apokryphos> buz: I got it to look nicer before when gtk engines qt package applied to it, but that's stopped since last dist-upgrade. Fugly, indeed.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, a lot better ...visualizing what's installed and where...but how can I view what's not installed from repositries ?
<buz> mh today it wouldnt even show buttons for me, it would react to clicks, but not show where there is a button, aside of the caption
<buz> gtk crap
<apokryphos> ztonzy: heh, good  question. Lemme play around with it for a bit.
<ztonzy> ok
<apokryphos> Ok
<apokryphos> Going to "New" shows only packages that are not installed
<apokryphos> packages with the "U" are ones that can be updated, and the others are installed packages
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes I saw that too
<apokryphos> I especially like the way that you can (as with kynaptic) more easily filter; i.e. better search.
<apokryphos> (I thought "new" might denote packages newly added to repos, but that's not the case)
<apokryphos> has some really nice stuff; nice way of handling repos
<apokryphos> (to a certain extent :P)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, tested your wecam yet ?
<YuXeL> i've a little problem, when i use [tab]  on kosnole it completes the path, but adds a blank line at the end, is there a way to fix it ?
<apokryphos> Not yet; only just got back from work when I signed on.
<apokryphos> YuXeL: I believe all Terminals do that
<YuXeL> it outputs like that
<YuXeL> "vi /etc "
<apokryphos> or, at least Linux consoles. I don't think there's an option to stop it doing that.
<YuXeL> when i write vi /et and press tab
<YuXeL> i want it to do it like
<YuXeL> "vi /etc/"
<YuXeL> it was like that on debian
<apokryphos> it should do that. Do you have something in / called et?
<YuXeL> nope
<apokryphos> Folders should be autocompleted with a "/" at the end, but there should be a space for *files* at the end.
<apokryphos> And it does this for all things? Try the same in a different folder, for something else...
<YuXeL> thats the problem, that /etc directory completed like "/etc " not "/etc/" on kubuntu
<YuXeL>  /etc is an example
<apokryphos> Something is wrong with your konsole, then. Check if the same thing happens in another terminal
<YuXeL> it's same on all directories
<apokryphos> say, xterm.
<markc> fwiw, gentoo does cd /et -> cd /etc/ correctly
<apokryphos> Yeah, all Linux terminals should.
<apokryphos> (it's fine here)
<markc> in konsole, I meant to add
<markc> is kubuntu a udev-only system by any chance ?
<YuXeL> apokryphos: same on xterm and console
<YuXeL> let me search more
<apokryphos> Konsole and xterm use the same shell, so I think there's something wrong with your shell (not with your konsole terminal).
<YuXeL> echo $SHELL
<YuXeL> gives /bin/bash
<apokryphos> yeah, that's correct.
<YuXeL> hm
<YuXeL> i run a /bin/sh term and everyhing fine here
<YuXeL> so i think theres a problem with bash
<YuXeL> let me update it
<apokryphos> Sounds like it
<cuco> hello
<mikmak> hello :)
<cuco> jhi
<mikmak> installing kubuntu in vmware is a bit funky
<cuco> install it into qemu then
<mikmak> first it does not autodetect BusLogic (so no scsi hard drive detected)
<mikmak> i got it running
<mikmak> but it was funky :)
<mikmak> then grub is not properly installed on the scsi drive it seems
<mikmak> (error 18 :)
<mikmak> installing on an IDE drive works a lot better
<_d4vid> how i can enable default icons on kde ? 
<_d4vid> i mean.. Home.. trash.. 
<_d4vid> hello .. anyone at home ? 
<_d4vid> )
<apokryphos> _d4vid: you can just create them. Shortcuts.
<_d4vid> ok 
<_d4vid> :p
<apokryphos> Right Click > Create New > Link to Application
<apokryphos> *Location
<mikmak> hmm default user cannot run X
<mikmak> "Cannot move old log file ..."
<mikmak> what should I do if kde refuses to start ?
<mikmak> it starts everything, then crash and gets back to kdm :) (i never see the desktop)
<_d4vid> apokryphos, thnx
<apokryphos> np
<mikmak> hmm kicker is the one to blame apparently :)
<buz> sheesh, stay away from doing /list in konversatio
<buz> it will chew up all cpu for ages
<buz> finally killed it
<apokryphos> hehe
<buz> what is the best irc client for kde anyway
<kmanTFM> kvirc
<buz> i've tried ksirv, kvirc, konversation and found them all to be somewhat usable
<apokryphos> konversation is my favourite, and the msot advanced as far as I can see.
<apokryphos> *most
<buz> ksirc seems more flexible
<kmanTFM> irssi is my facovite unfortunately it does not come with gui flavor just text
<buz> but konversation is easier
<kmanTFM> *favorite
<kmanTFM> does konversation know perl scripting ?
<kmanTFM> i know ksirc's engine is written in perl, but never relally used konversation before
<buz> i think it does
<buz> i don't care much for scripting though
<apokryphos> kmanTFM: I think it is, yes.
<apokryphos> *does
<buz> HTF do i use irc in kopete?
<buz> i could add an account but now i don't see it?
<apokryphos> You just add the account, and connect there
<apokryphos> It's not too nice; little primitive, but usable.
<buz> but it doesnt show up
<buz> i still see my icq contacts but nothing else
<buz> aaah now
<apokryphos> it wouldn't show anything in contacts
<buz> down in the status list
<apokryphos> Yeah; you connect, and then join channels from there.
<buz_> now lets see
<apokryphos> :P
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<buz> doesn't seem worse than konversation at first sight
<buz> and i only need to run one app ;-=
<buz_> sheesh what kind of crap is this. kopete will send nickserv commands (incl password of course) to channels!!
<apokryphos> Hm, I never noticed that.
<apokryphos> It was the slowness in kopete that I didn't really like; also -- multiple windows for channels is annoying when you have many.
<apokryphos> reconnecting was bad, too. (non-existent)
* Quinn_Storm uses konversation and likes it just fine
<buz> you can group channels using tabs just fine
<buz> but sending pws to channels is unacceptable
<apokryphos> Oh, didn't know kopete has capability of tabs.
<buz> apropos kopete, how can i dock it ICQ like to the edge of the screen WITHOUT having other apps go over or under it?
<apokryphos> erm, what?
<buz> in windows IM clients, you can move them to the edge of the screen
<buz> they will dock there and subsequently prevent other apps from using that part of the screen
<buz> like always on top but it also prevents fullscreen apps from getting partly under it
<apokryphos> There might be something in Alt + F3 > Advanced > Special Window Settings... but don't really know
<buz> tried that
<buz> it would do weird stuff after that
<apok> I don't see how it types nickserv commands to the channel
<apok> I can type straight to server from here...
<buz> well I could see them there and the other guys laughed about it ;-)
<buz> so obviously, it did
<apok> You likely forgot the / ;)
<apok> I just typed one now, and ya'll didn't see it
<apokryphos> tabs is nice though; didn't know about that.
<buz> essentially that's what i loved about trillian on windows
<buz> helps unclutter your taskbar
<Quinn_Storm> heh, oddly enough, though I use tabs for my browsing and IRCing, I don't like it for messaging
<apokryphos> Same here, actually. :P
<buz> actually, it'd much prefer a small bar the bottom that simply shows whatever comes by and lets me respond to it
<buz> but at least kopete can show me tooltips with new messages somewhere on screen
<Quinn_Storm> I think its b/c I tend to use alt+tab rather than clicking at the taskbar...I dunno
<apokryphos> Yeah, that's nice. Konvi can do the same with messages directed to you
<buz> yeah i use that, too ;-)
<buz> i would use kompose if my ati drivers could do composite
<Quinn_Storm> buz: does kompose use composite for something now? oh yeah, for the "instant" screenshots and stuff...well maybe one of these days we'll get properly GL-accelerated X working, heh
<apokryphos> Composite with kcontrol stuff is actually really sweet. Fade in/out of windows is seriously flash.
<buz> what card do you use apokryphos ? nvidia?
<apokryphos> Yeah
<buz> i used to prefer ati
<buz> but now under linux ill go the nvidia route, too
<Quinn_Storm> heh I'm stuck with an old matrox g450, decent gl 3d support, but that's about it
<buz> matrox used to have the best linux support
<buz> but they havent released any decent card for a looong time (unless you need 4 screens and stuf flike that)
<apokryphos> heh
<Quinn_Storm> well this card is pretty old, but probably not that old.  I managed to get the tv-out working using matroxfb and have x set up to let that work alongside it
<buz> i dont use tv out any more
<apokryphos> Does anyone recall that Linux program that allows you to create videos of your desktop? Used it many eons ago, and have forgotten the name.
<buz> i can't even be bothered to hook up my machine to the beamer these days.
<Quinn_Storm> I figure I'll probably use it to play videos once in a while
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: xvidcap or something?
<buz> i only watch dvds anyway
<Quinn_Storm> buz: I don't have a standalone dvd player
<buz> much less stressful than software
<apokryphos> That might have been it; will try it out.
<buz> mine even does most mpeg4
<buz> cost me like 60 and also drives my amp
<apokryphos> ergh, broken dependencies
<buz> plus free cd and mp3 player ;-)
<Quinn_Storm> cool
<buz> and its GF proof
<apokryphos> I got a pretty decent Divx player not too long ago, which suffices for all movie-watching. :D
<apokryphos> Monitor is decent, but TV is larger.
<apokryphos> Out of interest, what do you both think of kpackage?
<buz> better than kynaptic for sure
<buz> synaptic might be more powerful but as i say, fugly
<apokryphos> oh yeah; forgot that was you :P
<apokryphos> more powerful in what sense?
<buz> mhh dunno
<Quinn_Storm> GF proof?
<buz> maybe because all important stuff is there as icons ;-)
<buz> does anybody have accellerator for qemu?
<buz> full emulation is too slow on a 2ghz machine
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: gf?
<apokryphos> buz: not here
<buz> girlfriend
<buz> i also need a replacement for dvdshrink
* Quinn_Storm takes exception to that remark, as she is quite geeky herself :-P
<buz> mine could probably deal with it too
<buz> in fact she has had knoppix on her machine for a time. then got an ibook
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone had a problem tryin to connect to dalnet since running ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i ran slack, no problem.  now i can't join dalnet.
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: any idea what the commands for default video are? To save me looking through the man ;)
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: default video?
<Dr_Willis> last i tried dalnet - it was very flakey... but its been a long time
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: default command, that is, with xvidcap. Or do I have to just convert these .XWDs?
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: no idea
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: just happened to know the tool's name
<apokryphos> Oh alright; thanks anyhow. Will look up.
<Roey> hey
<Roey> the konq_plugins package:
<Roey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Roey>   konq-plugins: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-1ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>                 Depends: konqueror (>= 4:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>                 Depends: libkonq4 (>= 4:3.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>                 Depends: ark but it is not going to be installed
<Roey> E: Broken packages
<Roey> it's not yet built for ubuntu it seems.
<Quinn_Storm> Roey: it works for me...make sure you have apt-get updated first
<Roey> Quinn_Storm:  ?
<Roey> I did
<Quinn_Storm> Roey: so you have the newest info from the repositories? I assume you have universe & multiverse enabled, right?
<Roey> multiverse??
<Roey> here:
<Roey> Quinn_Storm:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/cAIMY570.html
<edulix> hi !
<Roey> hi :)
<Quinn_Storm> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse (you can replace the mirror with yours if you like)
<Quinn_Storm> then apt-get update
<Quinn_Storm> then apt-get install kde or whatever you want
<Quinn_Storm> and make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed too
<Roey> er
<Roey> no
<Roey> I have kubunt-desktop installed OK
<Roey> konq_plugins is apparently not in the kubuntu system.
<apokryphos> it's not; it's a kdeaddon
<Roey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Roey>   kdeaddons: Depends: atlantikdesigner (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: kaddressbook-plugins (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: kate-plugins (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: kdeaddons-kfile-plugins (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: kicker-applets (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: konq-plugins (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: ksig (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: noatun-plugins (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey>              Depends: vimpart (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Roey> E: Broken packages
<apokryphos> one of your repos is likely not functional
<apokryphos> Here's mine: www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntusources.list
<Roey> ok
<apokryphos> whoops
<Roey> ?
<apokryphos> Here's mine: www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/sources.list
<MindZEye> I'm in the same situation with kdeaddons.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> and since we're both using ubuntu sources,
<Roey> I suspect it just ain't in the official ubuntu repos.
<apokryphos> It is
<apokryphos> oh wait, not in the official
<apokryphos> It's in Universe, I believe.
<Roey> ok
<edulix> I'm executing in KUbuntu in a P4 1.7 Ghz Mobile, 256 Mb of RAM and a 7200RPM HD. I have few things running: amarok, konversation, kopete, konsole & konqueror. what I find amusing is that "free" tells me that I'm already using 229 mb out of 289 of SWAP
<edulix> is that normal ?
<Roey> apokryphos:  I posted my list, like I said
<Roey> apokryphos:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/cAIMY570.html
<buz> yeah that seems about right, edulix 
<MindZEye> apokryphos: Your sources.list looks pretty much the same as mine.
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> Roey: I'm not quite sure why it's not working then; perhaps it is in Multiverse. 
<Roey> apokryphos:  how are you updating from marillat's debs? I get this:
<apokryphos> Roey: lemme know if you still have the problem with my sources
<Roey> ailed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said /debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  
<Roey> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said /debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  
<Roey> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Roey> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907                                                                     
<Roey> apokryphos:  with marillat's stuff yeah
<apokryphos> Roey: just ignore it :P
<apokryphos> though, you can use: "gpg --recv-keys 1f41b907 && gpg --export --armor 1f41b907 > /tmp/marillatkey && apt-key add /tmp/marillatkey " I believe
<MindZEye> http://www.futurenotfound.com/sources.list
<apokryphos> someone posted that on #ubuntu, so not really vouching for its functionality ;)
<Roey> apokryphos:  and of course.. I have multiverse in there yet kdeaddons still gives that error.
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: it worked for me (the gpg keys thing)
<edulix> buz: Why is it normal to use so much swap ? the problem is that despite kubuntu works perfectly, but when I start using eclipse, its performance degrades to the point of making it unusable
<buz> you need much more ram
<apokryphos> MindZEye: Ok :P. Is there a problem?
<buz> 512 is the minimum, if you want to use eclipse i'd go to 1gb right away
<MindZEye> Roey: You've got an Athlon 64?
<Roey> MindZEye:  that's correct
<apokryphos> Roey: I didn't see multiverse in yours.
<Quinn_Storm> heh I have 512MB ram and 1GB swap, rarely touch swap
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: Ok, cool.
<MindZEye> Perhaps there is the problem, as I also have an Athlon 64 and I have the same unsatisfied dependencies.
<MindZEye> I would assume that Athlon 64 packages haven't been created yet.
<buz> maybe there's not everything compiled for a64?
<edulix> buz: I don't need more ram but for eclipse, really
<apokryphos> http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_packages.pl?keywords=konq-plugins&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<buz> eclipse itself uses like 150mb 
<Bizzeh> why doesnt the ubuntu (5.04) default install(er) doesnt suport scsi
<edulix> buz: my systems seems to be not touching swap at all
<Bizzeh> -doesnt
<apokryphos> That explains the problem guys :)
<buz> you sure
<apokryphos> it's not there for those architectures like buz says
<edulix> buz: my systems seems to be not touching swap at all and I'm not using eclipse, but I'm alredy using 228 mb of swap. doesn't it sound wrong ?
<buz> well as long as you don't switch processes, it's probably true
<buz> in my case, xorg alonet takes up 120mb and i only have about 5 apps open
<Roey> http://rafb.net/paste/results/4nn3YR13.html
<buz> konversation another bloody 72mb but a lot of that is probably shared libs
<Roey> MindZEye, apokryphos:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/4nn3YR13.html
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: Hmm, I just tried it and I get: http://pastebin.com/263029 That's not right, is it?
<MindZEye> I nearly cheered yesterday when I saw that kdeaddons was down as 3.4.  Until I noticed that those dependencies kinda buggered it up.
<apokryphos> Roey: you're on 64... it's not added there. Check my link above.
<apokryphos> MindZEye: it works fine here
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: no, that's quite strange.  google a little more is the only solution I have since I did my setup once and promptly forgot how o_O
<edulix> buz: I switch to amarok, kopete, konsole or konqueror  and I don't feel the swap at all
<apokryphos> Sure, ok.
<MindZEye> apokryphos: You've got an AMD64 then?
<buz> mhh srtange
<apokryphos> MindZEye: nope, I don't. Oh, you do?
<MindZEye> [18:08]  <MindZEye> Perhaps there is the problem, as I also have an Athlon 64 and I have the same unsatisfied dependencies.
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> sorry, missed that.
<MindZEye> No worries. :)
<Quinn_Storm> hehe, I love my 512MB ram...stupid board won't let me put more in though, just gets all crashy and stuff on me, don't know why...windows won't even boot
<apokryphos> They'll likely do it soon.
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: are you using different types of RAM?
<apokryphos> Perhaps it's not supported
<Quinn_Storm> hey, wait, wasn't there some kind of athlon problem on older athlon boards that caused large amounts of ram + agp to cause problems?
<Roey> apokryphos:  I couldn't find reference to amd64 in your /etc/apt/sources.list... are you sure that that's the right link??
<edulix> I really don't need more ram, I just want to know hy I'm using so much swap :P
<apokryphos> Roey: The link I posted above that; one sec.
<Quinn_Storm> apokryphos: they are all the same as far as I know...do you know anything about a problem w/ agp and athlon systems or something? windows works fine till it loads its video driver...
<Roey> http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_packages.pl?keywords=konq-plugins&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<Roey> that one?
<apokryphos> Yup
<Roey> ok
<Roey> so it's not built for my arch then
<apokryphos> Quinn_Storm: Sorry, no idea. But I know that some Motherboards support different RAM, but that all Memory sticks inside often have to be the same type.
<apokryphos> Roey: precisely.
<Roey> apokyphos:  thanks for the link
<buz> so when i buy an athlon64 i better stick to x86 ;-)
<apokryphos> no worries
<buz> or use gentoo ;-)
<Roey> apokryphos:  I hope it'll get there soon
<MindZEye> Actually using Gentoo is worse, that's why I switched to Ubuntu.
<buz> Quinn_Storm: what type of board have you got
<apokryphos> I think it will, for PowerPC too, as one of the devs uses one.
<Quinn_Storm> buz: abit KT7A-Raid
<buz> mhh weird
<buz> maybe the memory is bad?
<buz> did you try memtest?
<Quinn_Storm> buz: yeah, I booted from a gentoo cd w/ memtest86 on it and ran it for a while with no errors showing, as far as I know it completed a few passes
<Quinn_Storm> buz: that's all the gentoo cd is good for
<buz> i never quite got gentoo running either
<buz> maybe i'll give it a chance when they finally (ifever) release their installer
* apokryphos is out: foood.
<Quinn_Storm> buz: I just didn't feel like wasting all that time, heh, besides kubuntu has everything I want (xorg, kde3.4, debian-based, etc.)
<MindZEye> I have Gentoo running on an Athlon XP machine.  But with an Athlon 64 is just more pain than I ever wanted in a lifetime.
<buz> Quinn_Storm: yeah same here
<buz> tho a few choice packages i miss
<Quinn_Storm> buz: well you might be able to find them in alternate repositories...make sure universe/multiverse are enabled, and add marrilat (somewhere on the wiki), and try apt-get.org to search
<buz> MindZEye: then i wont try it
<buz> Quinn_Storm: i did
<Quinn_Storm> buz: what packages?
<buz> wanted to install klibido but it wants to use newer libidn than in ubuntu
<MindZEye> Gentoo has better support for Java IMO, which is probably the only reason why I'd prefer it.
<Quinn_Storm> MindZEye: that's b/c java is non-Free
<buz> java works perfectly on my machine???
<Quinn_Storm> buz: he means that its well integrated in the system, and slightly easier to d/l
<MindZEye> Quinn_Storm: That's not my problem, so I don't see why it should be made my problem.
<Quinn_Storm> MindZEye: then go with gentoo, its your choice.
<buz> MindZEye: ur using a debian distro
<buz> they have slightly twisted priorities
<buz> at least mplayer and vlc are in universe
<MindZEye> Yeah, it nearly meant I didn't got with Ubuntu, purely for that reason.
<MindZEye> Like there are many more Java packages in Gentoo for things like Netbeans/Eclipse.
<buz> eclipse is freer than the gpl ever will be
<buz> but downloading it is pretty trivial
<buz> there are many somewhat stubborn people in debian related projects
<Quinn_Storm> buz: freer than the gpl?
<MindZEye> Yeah, it's just the whole idea of having to do it manually each time a new release is available.  Rather than letting it be automagically dealt with like everything else.
<buz> MindZEye: eclipse got its own auto updating facility
<buz> Quinn_Storm: yeah, the CPL allows for commercial redistribution without source
<Quinn_Storm> buz: ewww, bsd-ish
<Roey> so
* buz is a bsd guy
* Quinn_Storm is a gpl gal
* Quinn_Storm smells a song in that somewhere.....
<buz> i'll never use linux on servers if i can help it
<edulix> buz: I trashed a bit with /etc/rc.*. could I have broken swap cleaning or something ? doesn't swapon clean itself the swap partitions it mounts?
<MindZEye> buz:  Yeah, but it makes more sense to have the package management deal with shit like auto updates.
<buz> edulix: it should
<buz> it's not like swap is a filesystem really
<edulix> yeah :P
<Quinn_Storm> MindZEye: I agree with you there especially w/ the necessity of being root to really update an app
<buz> i'd say that's a featur
<buz> stops users from upgrading
<buz> now the whole sudo stuff in kubuntu is slightly weird to me
<edulix> I'll try to reboot init 2 and see how much swap is being used
<ataxic> i dont use that sudo stuff
<buz> especially because you can do sudo passwd ;-)
<ataxic> dont see the point
<buz> i only use kdesu for kpackage and synaptic
<ataxic> i added a root instead
<buz> chosing packages is nicer in the gui than the cli
* MindZEye enabled the root user in about 15 minutes of installing Ubuntu and getting puzzled why he couldn't login as root.
<buz> yeah me too
<ataxic> and kdesu for apps yeh
<buz> i found it pretty weird
<ataxic> buz kynaptic is sweet yeh
<buz> then figured sudo would work and simply set a root pw with it
* ataxic is from slackware
<buz> kynaptic is pretty crappy if you ask me
<ataxic> same as synaptic
<buz> kpackage and synaptic are much better
<ataxic> does the same thing
<buz> yeah but less options
* Quinn_Storm uses aptitude, :-P
<Roey> here's my experience so far with ubuntu and kde:
<Roey> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jAi70M59.html
<ataxic> i like to use it all in kde style
<ataxic> i hate gnome kinda stuff
<Roey> ataxic:  same here
<Quinn_Storm> if you have to use gnomish/gtkish stuff, at least install the gtk-qt engine
<Roey> ataxic:  yet I use gaim and xchat because they have logging that kopete and konqueror do not.
<buz> i can't stand gnome either
<ataxic> Quinn_Storm: yeh, exception is for gimp
<buz> Quinn_Storm: i have 
<SeFoKumA> where is directory of plugins for macromediaflash for konqueror?
<buz> but since yesterday, gtk-qt somehow doesnt work anymore
<ataxic> gtk was written for gimp wasn't it
<buz> yeah
<buz> and it should NEVER EVER have been used for anything else
<MindZEye> Kopete has logging.
<ataxic> so lets keep it like that then
<buz> i mean just look at gimp. possibly the worst ui ever.
<Quinn_Storm> heh my exception is gaim
<Quinn_Storm> I don't like kopete
<ataxic> buz: it get slighty better with gtl-qt engine
<ataxic> gtk
<ataxic> they should make a QT version of gimp
<ataxic> hehe
<buz> well there's krita
<buz> but they've been developping that for 5 years now and still didnt release a thing
<ataxic> then put the whole project on a boat to the middle of the pacific, and then let france do nuclear tests on it
<buz> LOOOOL
<ataxic> bbl
<edulix> oh now it's clear
<apokryphos> Which reminds me, I should try out the preview
<buz> preview of what
<apokryphos> my brother tried it, says it's good, but primitive.
<apokryphos> Krita
<edulix> now I'm using 0 of Swap. apparently I was using so much swap because I had run eclipse before
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone show me a generic working smb.conf file?
<buz> where can i get the preview?
<buz> says they havent released anything yet
<edulix> (I killed it badly, and most probably not totally)
<apokryphos> cvs, I think. One sec buz.
<buz> no binaries?
<apokryphos> Almost certainly not.
<buz> my box hasn't got any development tools on it
<buz> building packages on debian is far too painful for my taste
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> I can't actually compile it; don't have kde-devel, just realised.
<apokryphos> Well for future reference, you can at least cvs, for sure.
<Bizzeh> how do i install kdevelop?
<Bizzeh> apt-get install kdevelop?
<vishal> have you heard of this one? : apt-get a life ? LOL
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: it's not packaged for 3.4 yet. There's a bug report, so they're on it.
<edulix> Bizzeh: I would do a apt-cache search kdevelop before doing so
<edulix> Bizzeh: but probably you should just apt-get install synaptic and use it
<apokryphos> or apt-get install kpackage ;-)
<Bizzeh> im not bothered about using 3.4, just wanna use kdev
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: it's only packaged for 3.2. So if you're using 3.2, then you can install it.
<vishal> apokryphos: k kpackage or kynaptic?
<apokryphos> ergh, ignore me
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: yes, you can install it. kdevelop3
<apokryphos> vishal: kpackage is far more advanced.
<vishal> how come its not on kubunut then?
<vishal> ok will try it
<Bizzeh> i want the full kdev, also wanna install win32 dev stuff in it too
<apokryphos> vishal: very good question :). I plan on asking the devs soon.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Bizzeh uburestricted
<Pyre> Bizzeh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<edulix> kpackage? i didn't know about that one. I just saw kynaptic and run away to synaptic hehe
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: full kdev? 
<apokryphos> edulix: I would too ;-)
<Bizzeh> Pyre: whats the link for?
<apokryphos> w32 stuff
<Bizzeh> it can be installed tho cant it?
<apokryphos> Yup; just follow the instructions there...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)
<apokryphos> hey
<ztonzy> apokryphos, doing something fun ?
<Bizzeh> w32 stuff isnt on that page
<apokryphos> ztonzy: waiting for my stomach to settle ;). Not really; just reading kde wiki. Should check it out more often.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hehe...just had dinner too
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: yes, it is. :)
<Bizzeh> i cant find it
<apokryphos> Ctrl + F > w32
<apokryphos> it tells you the name of the package; the description and name of repositories is given above.
<Bizzeh> also, whats default pass for root?
<Bizzeh> it  didnt ask for one
<buz> Bizzeh: try sudo passwd
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: Ubu doesn't use root, it uses sudo. :)
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Bizzeh ubusudo
<Pyre> Bizzeh: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Bizzeh> sudo asks for a pass
<apokryphos> Use yours
<apokryphos> sudo is you with root priveleges
<Bizzeh> ahh
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<Bizzeh> cant find kdevelop
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: (i) are you on hoary; (ii) do you have Universe repository enabled?
<Bizzeh> 1. yes, 2. im usualy a gentoo user (cant be bothered with all that compilation)
<apokryphos> compilation?
<apokryphos> kdevelop is in Universe repository; you'll have to enable it in your sources.list
<Bizzeh> ok
<Bizzeh> could i have a hint on how to do that
<apokryphos> Sure :)
<apokryphos> in /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment the line with "Universe"
<Bizzeh> i never used debian before, or ubuntu
<Insanitary> hello
<Bizzeh> thats why i ask
<Insanitary> I am new here
<Insanitary> I would like to know, will a Winmodem work with Ubuntu?
<Insanitary> A Lucent Winmodem
<Insanitary> Coz i know it does not work on Mandrake
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: I understa; no problem. We're here to help. :)
<apokryphos> *understand
<Insanitary> hello?
<Insanitary> Can anyone help?
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: it's talked through on here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<psn> Insanitary: no idea
<apokryphos> Insanitary: since this isn't a kde-specific question, it's worth trying in #ubuntu
<Insanitary> k
<Insanitary> thank you
<apokryphos> no problem 
<Bizzeh> im trying to get used to the debian style of doing stuff
<Bizzeh> i used to hate debian because it was imposible to use
<ztonzy> Bizzeh, apt-get stuff ;) ?  I know the feeling...so was I  now I love it
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: It's quite simple really; it just requires a little diligence at first
<buz> anybody ever tried syncing kontact with egroupware?
<buz> i should use egroupwarewizard to set it up but i get
<buz> egroupwarewizard: error while loading shared libraries: libegroupwarewizard.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bizzeh> if i load a file in kate that is root owned, how do i save it without kate runing as root?
<buz> not at all
<chavo> you could change the ownership of the file, but that would be silly
<Bizzeh> so, how do i run kate as root?
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: sudo kate <file>
<apokryphos> though, for me it's currently not working.
<chavo> try gksudo
<Bizzeh> ERROR: Communications problem with kate (it probably crashed)
<apokryphos> chavo: ahem. kdesu :P
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: you can get around it with running kdesu (or gksudo if you must :P).
<chavo> oh yeah, kdesu will keep the password in the wallet.
<apokryphos> if you use it ;)
<buz> kdepim package is broken :-(
<buz> no libegroupwarewizard.so in there
<buz> mpf
<apokryphos> buz: does it halt the installation?
<buz> na
<buz> i can't execute egroupwarewizard because of it
<buz> wanted to try the integration
<apokryphos> buz: better compile a bug report then
<buz> where
<apokryphos> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<buz> how can i clean my deb cached
<buz> how can i clean my deb cache
<apokryphos> apt-get clean 
<buz> ah pretty obvious eyh
<apokryphos> ;)
<buz> there's already a report for it ;-)
<apokryphos> ah, so I see.
<Bizzeh> once i fixed sources.list
<Bizzeh> is there anything i need to do to refresh the local db?
<apokryphos> Yes. sudo apt-get update
<Bizzeh> still cant find kdevelop
<Roey> who maintains kdeaddons?
<Roey> for kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: could you www.pastebin.com your sources.list for me?
<apokryphos> the package is called kdevelop3, btw
<psn> Bizzeh: kdevelop3 is in universe at least
<apokryphos> Roey: erm, the team ;-). Not sure if it's specifically assigned to someone.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> can I ask that kdeaddons be built for amd64? :)
<apokryphos> I doubt it; they all work on things, contributing.
<Roey> s/ask/request
<Roey> ok
<apokryphos> Roey: Of course. They might be in the process of it already.
<Roey> oh, ok
<apokryphos> if it doesn't appear in the next few days, then I suggest asking, sure.
<Roey> just wanted to know who is responsible for that one
<Roey> I suppose apt-cache show would tell that
<apokryphos> nah
<Roey> ah
<apokryphos> There's only three.. so just drop a comment on #kubuntu-devel or the Wiki sometime soon; better wait for a while, because kdeaddons for i386 was only recently packaged.
<Roey> oh, ok then
<Bizzeh> still cant find kdevelop
<apokryphos> [20:00]  <apokryphos> Bizzeh: could you www.pastebin.com your sources.list for me? ;)
<Bizzeh> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vxloy013.html
<Bizzeh> crap
<Bizzeh> i uncommented wrong lines
<apokryphos> You haven't enabled the Universe repository. :)
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> A fellow Briton-resident? :P
<Bizzeh> ?
<Roey> Bizzeh:  rafb.net/paste is so cool
<Roey> :)
<apokryphos> Bizzeh: you've got the GB mirrors there, right?
<_d4vid> hi all
<_andreas> hi, is there any kdebconf.deb?
<bhna> the admin-mod off knetworkconf is out off order.
<apokryphos> bhna: hmm, someone noticed that the other day too (though it works fine for me here). For the moment, you can get around it by kdesuing kcontrol 
<bhna> apokryphos: thank you for the tipp;-). wich deb version of kde do you use?
<apokryphos> 3.4
<bhna> yes 3.4. but wich the deb-version? the las ist ...ubuntu9. i have ... ubuntu3.  
<apokryphos> Yeah, the latest.
<bhna> then is apt-get upgrade my friend ;-)
<apokryphos> I don't recommend updating just yet; there's a few problems with it altering some KDE settings.
<apokryphos> (first time ever, but hey)
<bhna> apokrypthos> ok than i have to wait, a little bit.
<apokryphos> Nothing critical at all, just it mucks with a few settings; I'll let you know when it's alright to do so. :)
<apokryphos> p.s. you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC
<bhna> apokryphos: sorry ;-)
<apokryphos> no problem at all :)
<bhna> there are probs with guardog too. very big fonts, first-start-error-messages
<yuxel`> hi, anybody here who can send me the /etc/bash_complete file ?
<_tony> Hello, how ca I setup Kubuntu to use 1600x1200 resolution?
<Shaquile> _tony: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<_tony> When I attemp to modify the file, I don't have the rights...
<_tony> I'm using kate
<_tony> It won't allow me to save the changes...
<usual> in kde do I still put fonts in .fonts?
<_tony> Hello Shaquile, are you still there??
<MindZEye> Is there any kind of guide for converting a package made for one arch to another?
#kubuntu 2005-04-07
<will> humm if i want to remove all kde packages from my ubuntu do i just deselect kubuntu-desktop?
<phxguy> hmm not sure but I think an apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop would work
<phxguy> I have uninstalled several other pkgs that way
<will> it wont leave over excess k stuff?
<will> i hate my dist being bloated by debs i dont need
<phxguy> no idea
<phxguy> but i would think that it would remove whats gets installed with it
<billytwowilly> anyone know when this package will be updated?:python2.3-kde3 it's also known as pyKDE
<Kirus> Does anyone know how to solve that problem with serial mouses with the Live CD kubuntu?
<Kirus> i tried to use the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" command but it didnt work. :(
<benjanet> when i try to burn an audio CD on K3B from mp3, i get a message of "unsupported format". Any ideas ?
<Kirus> Hum..  is this a download channel only?
* calc kicks people like benjanet really hard
<calc> join 17:58 ask question 17:59 leave 18:04
<claydoh> lots of folks think irc is sort of like IM, 
<claydoh> or that with a full room  we are all paying attention <g>
<mdblitz1> whats a good ftp client to use with kde?
<usual> haha calc
<usual> mdblitz1: konq
<mdblitz1> a in konqueror?
<usual> yes
<usual> how are things calc
<mdblitz1> I just ran the newest set of updates for kubuntu and wow
<mdblitz1> lots of changes
<usual> yeah
<mdblitz1> seems like they are all for the best so far though
<will> ahh! 
<usual> is it me or is every damn domain already in use
<will> how do i remove all the kubuntu stuff through synaptic?
<mdblitz1> that option you get to choose the look and feel of kde after you run those updates.. how can I get back to that?
<usual> in konq
<usual> type settings:/
<mdblitz1> thanks
<usual> there are easier ways
<usual> but that will work for ya
<mdblitz1> I mean the one that lets you choose the way the mouse focus works and stuff
<mdblitz1> it has kde, unix, windows, and apple os
<usual> i think thats all in the place i topld you
<mdblitz1> hmm
<mdblitz1> ok, I'll look around in there
<mdblitz1> thanks again
<billytwowilly> usual: Lots of domains aren't in use.
<usual> any interesting ones
<billytwowilly> usual: I have one in mind I can't tell you because I'm going to register it;)
<tony> Hello, when trying to edit my xorg.conf file it won't let me save it.  HELP!!
<usual> tony: did you open it with sudo
<billytwowilly> tony: are you new to the unix way of doing things?
<tony> How do I do that?
<tony> Yes I am...
<billytwowilly> ok. Basically unix (ie linux, bsd, etc) run with two kinds of permissions. Your user and root.
<billytwowilly> Your user can usually just change stuff in /home/yourusername
<billytwowilly> while root can change anything.
<billytwowilly>  /etc/x11/xorg.conf is outside of /home/youruser
<billytwowilly> So you need to be root to save changes to it.
<billytwowilly> You can do that with sudo.
<billytwowilly> or if you set a root password you can go "su" on the command line and put in the password and get a root terminal.
<billytwowilly> so basically "sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should do it for you.
<mdblitz1> how do I make my wireless card start on boot
<mdblitz1> I followed all the steps with ndiswrapper, but I still have to do a ifconfig wlan0 up after my computer boots
<mdblitz1> how can I make my wireless card start automatically?
<mdblitz1> I followed the normal steps for ndiswrapper, but when my computer boots I still need to type ifconfig wlan0 up to start my wlan0 interface
<mdblitz1> anyone?
<MindZEye> Do mailto: links work for anyone here in KDE 3.4?
<MindZEye> I clicked on one and the composer came up, but without the e-mail address.
<mdblitz1> how can I make my wireless card start automatically?
<mdblitz1> I followed the normal steps for ndiswrapper, but when my computer boots I still need to type ifconfig wlan0 up to start my wlan0 interface
<Aghaster> hi
<Aghaster> anyone around?
<mdblitz1> ?
<Aghaster> i got a serious problem with kubuntu/ubuntu
<Aghaster> i've tried many different versions of both
<Aghaster> and each time i install it
<Aghaster> i get a broken login screen
<Aghaster> i cant do anything else than moving the cursor over a broken screen
<mdblitz1> hmm
<mdblitz1> what is 'broken'
<Aghaster> its sad because kubuntu seemed to be really nice distro :(
<Aghaster> well, buggy screen
<narg> Hrm, can you install fairly easily from the livecd? (Going from debian and wanting to keep /home and the like)
<Aghaster> broken image
<Aghaster> i could try the live CD
<Aghaster> i'm downloading it right now, i'll try it and if i still get a broken login screen i'll come back here
<narg> where is the kubuntu .deb server?
<Aghaster> hi again
<Aghaster> i still have the same problem with the live CD
<Aghaster> i took a photo this time
<Aghaster> let me transfer it to my comp
<Aghaster> anyone around?
<Aghaster> hi blissex
<Blissex> hi!
<Aghaster> i need help
<Aghaster> i got a real big bug with kubuntu/ubuntu
<Blissex> Aghaster: there are some important rules on IRC...
<Blissex> Aghaster: two of them are: never ask anybody specific for help...
<Aghaster> ah
<Aghaster> sorry
<Aghaster> well, there was nobody around exept you
<Aghaster> so i asked
<Blissex> Aghaster: and second never waste time in introductions. Just state what your problem is and if someone feels like replying, you are lucky...
<Aghaster> anyway, i took a photo of the problem ( because i couldnt take a screenshot )
<Aghaster> i'm sendint it right now
<Roey> er
<Roey> blissex
<Aghaster> oh..
<Roey> you're here too?
<Aghaster> he left
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> I thought he was a #linuxhelp mainstay
<Roey> heh
<Roey> ah well
<Aghaster> roey you think you could help me?
<Aghaster> i can send photo of the problem
<Roey> Aghaster:  what's up?
<Roey> can you describe it?
<Blissex> Aghaster: a third rule is: never private msg or DCC someone without asking them first.
<Aghaster> ok ok, i'll know all these rules for the next time
<Aghaster> blissex, will you accept my screenshot if i send it?
<Aghaster> ok so the problem is that when i just installed ubuntu/kubuntu, i load the OS and then i get a broken login screen. 
<Roey> Blissex:  ah, heh, sorry ;)
<Blissex> Aghaster: try to describe your problem in words: what you would like to happen and then what actually happens, being as precise as possible,
<Aghaster> the only thing i can do is to move the cursor
<Roey> Blissex:  but anyway the problem for me is getting a file without knowing about it...
<Roey> Blissex:  it may overwrite something maliciously
<Aghaster> i've tried many versions of ubuntu/kubuntu
<Aghaster> and always have the same problem
<Blissex> Roey: I have that disabled... all IRC clients have a way to confirm DCC receiving...
<Aghaster> last time i tried live CD
<Blissex> Aghaster: what exactly does not work?
<Roey> Blissex:  same here.
<Aghaster> everything, i cant even login to gnome because its the login screen which is broken
<Aghaster> i got a photo which would explain everything quickly
<Aghaster> but you seem to refuse DCC transfers so...
<Blissex> Aghaster: can you put it online on some site?
<Aghaster> lemme see
<Blissex> Aghaster: unsolicited DCC transfers are surely pretty ungood...
<Aghaster> maybe i got some webspace
<Aghaster> lemme upload it there
<Aghaster> hum... the host is slow
<Aghaster> would you accept email?
<Blissex> Aghaster: lets try DCC... Try again.
<Blissex> Aghaster: firewall problems...
<Aghaster> hum.. lemme search for a photo host
<Blissex> Aghaster: BTW I think the firewall problems are on your side too..
<Blissex> Aghaster: also, the image file is 2MB long. You can make it a lot smaller.
<Aghaster> ok, i made it smaller
<Aghaster> its 28kb now
<Blissex> Aghaster: so upload it somewhere... You must have got some web space.
<Blissex> Aghaster: can't you just _describe_ what the problem is?
<Aghaster> i can, but a picture explains it all
<Aghaster> ok
<Aghaster> while waiting for the picture
<Aghaster> i'll explain
<Aghaster> so whatever version of ubuntu i install
<Aghaster> when the system loads
<Aghaster> i get to a screen with a broken background picture
<Aghaster> and where the only thing i can do is to move the cursor
<Aghaster> i can login
<Aghaster> cant*
<Aghaster> i cant do anything
<Aghaster> no even load gnome
<Aghaster> or kde
<Blissex> Aghaster: how familiar are you with GNU/Linux stuff?
<Aghaster> i've passed a month on fedora core 3
<Aghaster> on a kde environment
<Blissex> Aghaster: for example, can you use an editor like 'vim' or 'pico'?
<Aghaster> i didnt use pico, but kwrite
<Aghaster> i've used other linux distros before
<Blissex> Aghaster: there is a way to get back in the system ''manually''. Have you got it at hand?
<Aghaster> hum... are you talking about loading another OS to access the files of ubuntu?
<Aghaster> http://free.hostdepartment.com/a/alphacentaurihq/brokensrc2.JPG
<Aghaster> ah, finally
<Aghaster> http://free.hostdepartment.com/a/alphacentaurihq/brokensrc2.JPG
<Aghaster> the picture
<Aghaster> or did you talk about getting in the recovery console?
<Aghaster> bliss?
<Aghaster> i'm not a linux noob, but not an expert too. 
<Blissex> Aghaster: having a look.
<Aghaster> ok
<Blissex> Aghaster: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Aghaster> ahhhhh : horrified or ahhhhh you know it? :P
<Blissex> Aghaster: both...
<Aghaster> it is a serious problem heh...
<Aghaster> i'll download the amd64 live CD
<Aghaster> in case this one would work
<Aghaster> ( i got amd64 cpu )
<Blissex> Aghaster: naahhhh.
<Blissex> Aghaster: which monitor is that?
<Aghaster> mine, i took a picture with my camera
<Aghaster> because i couldnt do a screenshot because the OS was broken
<Blissex> Aghaster: yes, but which make/model? Hyundai V770? Viewpoint V770?
<Aghaster> daewoo 777D
<Blissex> Aghaster: how old is it?
<Aghaster> hum... i think its 2 years old
<Aghaster> you think it could be related?&
<Blissex> Aghaster: thats fairly new...
<Aghaster> well, in fact there is only one time where it worked
<Blissex> Aghaster: the screen is like that because of two possible reasons: the X configuration contains the wrong video card, or much more likely contains the wrong monitor configuration.
<Aghaster> the warty amd64 ubuntu
<Aghaster> did work, but i didnt want gnome
<Aghaster> and x86_64
<Blissex> Aghaster: probably your monitor cannot do the refresh rate that is configured to do, so it just freaks out.
<Aghaster> hum..
<Aghaster> do you think there would be a different refresh rate between ubuntu amd64 warty and the other versions?
<Aghaster> because that one did work
<Blissex> Aghaster: perhaps, depends on the autconfigurator it uses.
<Aghaster> where is it possible to config the refresh rate?
<Aghaster> is it possible to change it directly from the screen's buttons?
<Aghaster> anyway, gtg
<Aghaster> cya
<babybert> I am having problems with xorg and kde; I get pixelated icons on my desktop; no problems with gnome
<babybert> any questions?
<babybert> er, sorry suggestions?
<babybert> I am tired
<dcm> Can I please get some signatures: http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/?
<neom> Like hell.
<dcm> ?
<neom> Get the fuck out.
<dcm> Why?
<neom> This is also to remove the African American from the 'Circle of Friends' logo because we all know black people can't use Linux anyways.
<neom> wtf?
<dcm> Do you not understand?
<yarjar> hai
<neom> That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard.
<dcm> It is proven that black people have trouble using computers
<dcm> Their greasy fingers slip off the keys
<neom> Where is this proven?
<neom> Find me that statistic.
<yarjar> Too much fried chicken.
<dcm> Studies at Cambridge
<dcm> Google it
<dcm> Also, they have a tendancy of typing /usah instead of /usr :(
<furjar> anyone up for some yiffing?
<Roey> furjar:  er
<Roey> furjar:  wrong chan, try #FURRYFANATICSNAYAYAYAYA
<dcm> marcusT: Can I ask for your support: http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/?
<furjar> Roey: ;)
<furjar> Don't worry, I'm just a poseur furry anyway.  :(
<Roey> furjar:  what the heck precipitated your statement? :)
<grumpydog> who is the spammer
<dcm> grumpydog: Can I ask for your support: http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/?
<Roey> furjar:  right, you "just read it for the art"
<furjar> Roey: I'm random like that
<Roey> ha ha
<furjar> Roey: i read playboy for the articles
<Roey> furjar:  c'mon we all know your fursuit ambitions
<Roey> ubuntu.  Needs a giant panda as its mascot.
<Roey> no
<Roey> better yet,
<furjar> furjar: *puts on white, crusty pikachu suit* cum heer ;)
<furjar> err
<furjar> Roey:
<furjar> wtf
<Roey> it needs a pasty-skinned Comic Book Store guy in a cheap ill-fitting panda suit as its mascot.
<furjar> oh and sign that petition
<grumpydog> Listen a channel op needs to take reponsibility here. freenode staff is the last resort in which case a kline will be applied.
<Roey> furjar:  what petition?
<dcm> http://www.petitiononline.com/ubl1111/
<grumpydog> -ChanServ- 1   30    fooishbar                           15w 17h 26m 51s
<grumpydog> -ChanServ- 2   29    haggai                              1w 4d 13h 32m 32s
<grumpydog> -ChanServ- 3   29    amu                                 4d 17h 20m 29s
<Roey> ???
<Roey> dcm:  why are you doing this?
<grumpydog> Ok I am going to ask for intervention
<dcm> Doing what?
<grumpydog> changing channel owner
<grumpydog> this channel is a mess
<furjar> ._.
<grumpydog> This channel is now on the hitlist
<Boohbah> 'hitlist'?
<grumpydog> done
<grumpydog> you are doomed.
* levin looks in
<dcm> Hush nig
<levin> so, what was that about?
<neom> lameness.
<kinema> for some reason whenever i try to login/start x via KDM after entering my username and password the screen goes blank for 3-5 seconds then i end up back at a KDM screen.  if I kill kdm and run startx as a non-root user x and kde start fine
<kinema> in my kdm.log there are a few QImage "Image is a null image" messages
<PieD> hi folks
<PieD> I'm using hoary + KDE 3.4 from universe
<PieD> and today the package kde-i18n-fr 3.4 is available
<PieD> but it is buggy : I lost all the translations
<PieD> it is less than 500 Kb, quite small for a so big package :)
<ruby_mncl> guys... need help with a new installation... i finnaly got Xserver to start, but the computer gets stuck after 1-2 seconds... the mouse isnt moving and the keybord is not reacting (even hitting num lock key wont turn the num lock light on or off), same thing happend several times in text mode too but in X it happends all the time...
<estesoyyo> hello
<estesoyyo> I have a problem with KMail: there's a Mail folder but KMail tells me it can not create the folder (I have all permisions set right... I think)
<SouL_ReBeL> hello!
<SouL_ReBeL> Do you know why I can't find a recent version of KVirc? i see only 2.1.3 in the repositories...
<SouL_ReBeL> hi _phreak 
<_phreak> anyone have a clue how to get k3b to decode mp3's
<_phreak> for that matter anyone know of a repository thats anything like the PLF repo's?
<_phreak> I'm begging to debate trying to get urpmi to work, as sad as it is
<ikama> hello
<ikama> does anybody have experience with kitchensync desktop-notebook
<ikama> uuuuuuups, nobody there ?
<_phreak> nope :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Preview Released: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/ | Wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewComments | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Preview Released: http://www.kubuntu.org | Wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewComments | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems
<Curalton> how well does k- and ubuntu hoary coexist? should i shrink my partition and install kubuntu in parallel or can i just add the kubuntu image as source and i can switch kdm/gdm etc. easily?
<apokryphos> Curalton: you currently have Ubuntu installed?
<apokryphos> They can be switched very easily, yes.
<_P_> wich  is  the  difference in the  topic?
<apokryphos> _P_: nothing really; just took out the .uk and added the Wiki link.
<_P_> thanks :)
<Curalton> yes, just installed ubuntu hoary and want to check out kubuntu :)
<apokryphos> Curalton: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE. By installing KDE on your Ubuntu, you have Kubuntu :). 
<apokryphos> Kubuntu ISO only difference is the default setup -- at the back, they're both the same.
<Curalton> well, gdm/kdm is one place where they can conflict. 
<apokryphos> Curalton: For more details on exact packages, see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<apokryphos> Curalton: You can have both gdm and kdm, but yes -- you must choose to run either one or the other.
<apokryphos> They remain the same at the back, just a different default setup, like I said.
<Curalton> i know apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do it, i just dont want to cause more bandwidth than needed and use my already-here CDs :)
<apokryphos> Curalton: Check the link; if you don't want all the stuff, there are other routes to go down.
<Curalton> err, i want verything. full gnome full kde to check either side :)
<apokryphos> Then go for it; having separate partitions for Ubuntu/Kubuntu would really be very unnecessary. Would you do that on any other distro?
<apokryphos> as in, would you have the same distro installed, but one with only KDE and one with only Gnome?
<Curalton> heh, its both beta. so i can only break one ;)
<Curalton> aw, cant add the cdrom through the gui. and cant install ssh either because the sshclientstuff hold ubuntu-base in place
<lorenzo> hi there
<lorenzo> about kde-i18n packages
<lorenzo> ...lost my tranlsation upgraduing to 3.4.0 packages
<lorenzo> as a matter of fact the i18n package is 38 K...
<lorenzo> :-)
<Curalton> did you read KubuntuPreviewKnownProblems? :)
<lorenzo> no
<Curalton> i suggest you do, search for i18n and you will see :)
<Curalton> url is in topic^
<lorenzo> thanks
<Curalton> :)
<lorenzo> by the way...many problems reported in the page you were talking about have been resolved
<lorenzo> i18n is still there
<cmf> running hoary here and i'm having some samba issues, it ust stops responding after a while, stops responding and can't access the samba mount, browsing using smb:/ in konq is still fine though
<cmf> smbiod_handle_request: smbiod got a request ... and we don't implement oplocks!
<cmf> smb_add_request: request [cdc40d80, mid=60985]  timed out!
<cmf> smb_lookup: find audio/Cardiacs failed, error=-5
<cmf> smb_receive_header: long packet: 65596
<cmf> dmesg output^
<[fab] > lo amu 
<Tomcat_> Hi guys... when will Kubuntu hoary be final after the regular Ubuntu release?
<amu> eh?
<Tomcat_> Or will it be final right away? :)
<amu> you wanna know which time kubuntu will be released?  
<Tomcat_> Yeah.
<amu> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule/
<[fab] > amu: wil KUbuntu have releases on cd as well?
<Tomcat_> Ah okay... so it'll be available on the same day as Gnome Hoary.
<amu> [fab] : through shipit you mean? unfortunately not
<amu> Tomcat_: yep
<[fab] > amu: :(
<Tomcat_> Cool. :)
<Tomcat_> Thanks. :)
<amu> [fab] : Mark said, probably he'll do a spacial rollout for some usergroups for it .. backgound is this, kubuntu was not planned before, so there's no money left for it, so there's some hope 
<n17as> hello all
<n17as> i have a problem installing Kubuntu from Ubuntu.
<[fab] > amu: the kubuntu people are geographically close together?
<n17as> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop response with an error message.
<amu> [fab] : .uk and .de
<[fab] > amu: would be cool to arrange something one day
<amu> n17as: if you tell us which error, we probably could help you
<[fab] > like a KUbuntu meeting :)
* [fab]  keeps that in mind
<amu> [fab] : if i remember, the ubuntu-guys plan something like this on linuxtag in karlsruhe
<n17as> it said redaing packagge list: dine
<lexNL> hiya guys.
<n17as> package lists: done
<lexNL> I did a synaptic equivalent of dist-upgrade
<lexNL> and lost most of my settings
<n17as> dependencies : done
<lexNL> How can I get a thumbnail going again for .avi files?
<lexNL> thumbnail preview
<n17as> some package cannot be installed. .....
<amu> n17as: what happen if you run sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop ? 
<amu> lexNL: i's somewhere located in kcontrol ... 
<n17as> i get a long message in terminal/
<[fab] > LT2005 
<n17as> how can i copy it to Chatzilla.
* [fab]  looks when that is
<lexNL> amu: it's kinda big... any clues where I could look first?
<amu> [fab] : imho there's also a wikipage for it 
<[fab] > amu: s/imho/afaik
<n17as> the last line is E:Broken packages.
<amu> n17as: than you /etc/apt/sources.list isnt correct 
<amu> err
<amu> n17as: please run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" 
<n17as> ok
<n17as> it to get 276 of archives.
<n17as> do i need to d/l all of them.
<amu> yes :) 
<n17as> OMG !
<n17as> it takes me more than 2 hours to d/l.
<[fab] > amu: so we Dutchies can not act as facilitators :)
<n17as> what should i do after d/l is finished?
<n17as> should I run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<amu> [fab] : why not? 
<amu> n17as: correct
<n17as> amu: thanks so much.
<[fab] > amu: as we live in the Netherlands  (hmmpf)
<amu> n17as: the order if something break, just run "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" and probably apt-get -f install ... could happen if your mirror is sometimes out of sync 
<n17as> i see
<n17as> i am very new to Linux.
<amu> [fab] : it isnt a real problem 
<[fab] > amu: lots of ubuntu ppl in NL?
* [fab]  is clueless
<amu> [fab] : if you want, you can join there, i'm sure about it, even Mako join's 
<n17as> this is my first week of using it, and i still don't know how to make it to support my native language.
<amu> n17as: you should run apt-get install kde-i18n-XX , where XX your language-code is
<lexNL> amu: I found it, it actually was simple to get video thumbnail previews. In the konqueror view-menu, preview submenu, check video. :)
<amu> n17as: sorry never used kynaptics or synaptics before, i use apt, thats easy for me 
<n17as> amu: is that for KDE only or Gnome as well?
<amu> lexNL: cool
<amu> n17as: just kde, if you want the gnome as well, you need to install the language-packs .... 
* lexNL wonders why, for me, with a pretty normal kubuntu a synaptic dist-upgrade undid quite some settings
<n17as> Ok. KDE is fine then.
<amu> apt-get install language-support-XX
<amu> if you install them, you get localized messages from you "konsole" or if you work in a teminal 
<n17as> amu: is that for Kde?
<amu> n17as: that's for you system, gnome needs also language-pack-XX
<n17as> ok. i need to apt-get install language-support-th for console, and apt-get install kde-i18n-th for KDE.
<amu> n17as: you got it
<n17as> and apt-get install language-pack-th for gnome?
<Curalton> i18n is one thing thats not finished yet, wait one week
<amu> n17as: ack, let's say, if you run kde, for your gnome-apps under kde
<benjanet> when i try to make an Audio Cd on K3B from mp3s, i get the following error "format not supported"
<amu> Curalton: what isnt finished? 
<n17as> curalton: meaning? I cannot use my language on KDE?
<Curalton> i18n stuff, as "known issues" says
<Curalton> n17as: you will once kubuntu is final in a few days
<amu> Curalton: dude; it's already in 
<Curalton> n17as: then you just have to run apt-get again to get these
<Curalton> err, not here o.O
<n17as> i see
<amu> Filename: pool/main/k/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de_3.4.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<amu> ^^
<Curalton> ahr, damn. used local university mirror
<Curalton> thats what i get for my effor to safe precious bandwidth ;)
<amu> Curalton: kick your mirror admin 
<Curalton> efford*
<n17as> ok.
<n17as> now i know how to do it in console and kde.
<Curalton> hmm, whats the k* frontend to edit the sources.list, as the gnome update manager. this one only adds ubuntu stuff
<amu> benjanet: could you run a "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<n17as> what is the command to setup language for Gnome?
<amu> n17as: gnome takes the lang from your system environment 
<n17as> amu: do i need to edit Xorg.conf after I install -- i18n --?
<amu> n17as: no
<n17as> ok.
<amu> n17as: you find it out if it's correctly setuped with: set |grep LANGUAGE
<n17as> amu: thanks.
<Curalton> sweet, swsuspend works superb once the resume line is added yet needs sudo to run the script atm
<lexNL> leaving again. Amu: thanks
<n17as> 1 hour to go, and apt-get is downloading Evolution.
<n17as> is the file running on Gnome?
<amu> n17as: gnome apps, run on kde, as well kde-apps run on gnome, there is digital freedom between them :) 
<benjanet> amu, i have gstreamer0.8-mad allready installed.
<amu> benjanet: at least you need the codex, i'm not sure which package it is, where you find it ... probably use google
<n17as> i have to learn a lot to understand Linux. 
<n17as> I first tried it 6 years ago, but I coudn't make it work. It was too difficult to learn, but now it is a bit easier to understand.
<benjanet> amu, google said that the package k3b-mp3 is needed, but i dont find it in my repositories
<amu> n17as: kind of different if you use osx or win before, imho it's too difficult for users to setup their sys, install apps, this will be better _after_ hoary
<n17as> i came back to Linux a week ago. the first distro i chose to setup in Gentoo.
<n17as> it was fun to start with Gentoo because I learnt lots of command line.
<Curalton> erm, where do i find an example clean kubuntu sources.list, wiki ha nada
<amu> benjanet: hmm i'm no multimedia guru, you probably could try it with apt-get install sox or lame 
<amu> n17as: the problem with gentoo is CPU time, it isnt usefull, compile all time you own system, if you run 3-4 desktop it's a waste of time, package-based distros are more usefull 
<n17as> i agree
<amu> Curalton: yes, wiki is you friend 
<n17as> it took me 2 days to compile the base system in stage 1
<amu> n17as: if you compile once a time a hole desktop, you need on a very fast cluster about 1 Week 
<n17as> i have to say it is very fast once it is finished.
<n17as> i don't think my CPU is fast enough for Gentoo. 
<n17as> that is why i am here.
<amu> n17as: this is a "fairy tale" is you compile it for yourself, even with a perfect kernel-config, your sys is max. 0.3-0.5% faster
<amu> is/if
<n17as> amu: just a curious. what does Cxxxxxxxx mean? I got many of it when I install Debian.
<n17as> amu: it was very fun to learn.
<n17as> CHOST
<n17as> CFLAGS
<ztonzy> afternoon
<Curalton> amu: doh, its in main hoary :)
<amu> Cxxxxxxxxx ? 
<n17as> i don't know
<Curalton> amu: erm, x86 vs. athlon/p4 cpu does make a diff, plus maybe libc 
<Curalton> err, kernel for named cputype
<n17as> i tried to install Debian, but not succes
<n17as> i got error like that after i reboot my system
<Curalton> what debian? woody?
<n17as> yes
<amu> Curalton: who much 5% ? 
<n17as> then i came to Ubuntu.
<n17as> no problem.
<Curalton> n17as: that is rather ancient and harly works on newer hardware. nowadays usually use sarge - or ubuntu which is a debian offspring
<Curalton> amu: depends, mysql (only test i did myself) was ~15% faster
<Curalton> also debian has athlon kernels and optimized glibcs
<n17as> Caralton, have you read the topic in Gentoo about Installing Gentoo from Stage1to3.
<bekkeri> hi, how can I set up a network connection in kubuntu?
<amu> Curalton: that's cool, cause you 250GB mysql database runs 15% faster, you need 1 weeks to compile everything, a week costs about 5000$ manpower, i could easyly say, i'll upgrade my hardware for it. That's probably good if you run servers, but for normal users with their desktops, wasted time    
<amu> bekkeri: you install knetworkconf 
<bekkeri> ok
<n17as> amu: i agree. i think it is very good for server.
<amu> if it isnt .. than open kcontrol 
<bekkeri> I don't see any dhcp settings in the control center, though
<n17as> 37mins to go.
<Curalton> amu: im just talking about default debian 2.6 386 kernel vs. a 2.6 athlon kernel + libc (.deb)
<amu> n17as: Curalton: nethertheless Gentoo or not, i prever Debian, it would be real fun if you have to compile it on your severfarm and the build is not successfull 
<n17as> i prefer kbuntu for now as i am a newbie. 
* motaboy is a gentoo developer
<amu> bekkeri: you say <x> to automatic and get dhcp enabled
<bekkeri> amu: is knetworkconf installed by default?
<n17as> i want to leave Window(tm) as soon as I can.
<amu> since a few days with the kubuntu-desktop
<bekkeri> amu: in what subcategory should the relevant settings be?
<amu> motaboy: who much time you need to compile your hole system ? 
<motaboy> amu: a lot :D
<amu> bekkeri: intternet & network; 
<bekkeri> and which category under that?
<n17as> why is apt-get downloading OO again?  
<motaboy> amu: I was a debian user some years ago, by I hated to wait to much for kde updates.
<n17as> i have it installed already.
<Curalton> n17as: its updating it
<motaboy> so I switched to gentoo. I'd take less time to compile it that to wait for it.
<n17as> motaboy: what is your PC spec?
* amu rent bekkeri amu's glasses ..... Network Settings
<Curalton> after sarge is out dpkg should really get binary diff support or deltas of some kind...
<motaboy> n17as: x86 P4 2000 and Athlon2000+
<motaboy> n17as: but I'm not here to talk about gentoo :P
<amu> motaboy: there are scripts on kde.org you can install & run daily cvs snapshots :) 
<amu> ... on a debian sys 
<n17as> mine is P3 6XX, 256 ram.
<bekkeri> ok, so I probably don't have knetworkconf installed then...
<n17as> it is very slow.
<motaboy> amu: I'm here for another reason :D
<motaboy> amu: I'm also a kde developer (kdebluetooth)
<n17as> :P
<bekkeri> how can I install it then, if I don't have my network configured and can't get it thru apt-get that way
<n17as> lots of expert are in here.
<motaboy> And I'm interested to know which are the kubuntu's plans.
<amu> motaboy: cooooooooooooool ..... it's also on my todo 
<motaboy> amu: we are going to finally release 1.0 in some weeks
<amu> bekkeri: setup it once in a manual way :)
<amu> motaboy: why stable is the last version? 
<amu> s/why/how
<motaboy> amu: I think really stable. (or our users don't reports bugs...)
* amu brains coredumps again
<motaboy> amu: to be honest I think that ubuntu/kubuntu will finally be the final distro. But I have some doubts, can you please anwser to my questions if you have time? :D
<bekkeri> does kubuntu (debian) use some proprietary package format insted of rpm (I use fedora myself but decided to install kubuntu on one of my parents' computers)
<amu> motaboy: cool just /msh me 
<dmoyne> I cannot get the windows iconified in the icon bar as supposed to be with KDE 3.4
<amu> bekkeri: no deb's isnt a proprietary package format
<bekkeri> how do I mount a floppy drive then?
<amu> open konqueror and type media:/
<bekkeri> it isn't there
<bekkeri> it's like the whole floppy device wouldn't be recognized by the system
<bekkeri> shouldn't a floppy drive be /dev/fda
<amu> what's about floppy:/
<bekkeri> i'll try that then
<n17as> hello, i am back
<n17as> download is finished, but i got tons of errors.
<n17as> Couldn'st stat source package list http://.......... -stat (no such file or directory) for every downloaded files.
<bekkeri> floppy:/ didn't work either, it just said "Could not start mdir."
<amu> mkdir a: works form a Konsole ? 
<bekkeri> not mkdir, mdir
<geneo93> need some help with kpp
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> when was repositries last updated ?
<_P_> finale in18 is  out :D
<_P_> *finally
<Curalton> awww, dist upgrade with the default repositories ruing the kubuntu presets, e.g. the wallpaper :/
<Curalton> also the lipstick pastik mod is gone :(
<amu> bekkeri: err right 
<Curalton> ah, there "kde-style-lipstik - The Lipstik style for KDE", strange it disapeared
<ztonzy> amu, the main repositries doesnt seem to have been updated last days, correct ?
<amu> ztonzy: yep, there's a lag (k)ubuntu is in final freeze 
<ztonzy> amu, aah...
<ztonzy> that's great to hear
<amu> you blender deb arrived just in time :)
<ztonzy> amu, yes I noticed :)
<ztonzy> amu, wanna see my latest wip-update ?
<ztonzy> amu, http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=384352#384352
<ztonzy> :)
<amu> cool stuff 
<ztonzy> blenderwork :)
<ztonzy> thanks
<kay> uhm, after upgrading kde-i18-de I only have English
<kay> and i cannot add any language anymore
<delltony> hi happy easter all
<kay> hi
<n17as> hello
<kay> nobody here on non-English KDE 3.4?
<delltony> anyone here have the slightest clue how to get dma to work on a dvd drive?
<delltony> i nkow the drive supports it cause it did in warty
<delltony> and now i get operation permission denied when i do hparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<n17as> i have been trying to install KDE 3.4 from Ubuntu, but haven't been able to do it so far.
<n17as> i got depedencies errors.
<kay> use kubuntu-desktop
<Curalton> delltony: doint that via sudo?
<delltony> been there dne that
<delltony> did it as root too
<delltony> didn't work
<Curalton> then it could be the chipset is odd
<n17as> kay: didn't work.
<Curalton> i.e. denied on driverlevel
<kay> what does it say?
<n17as> got an erroe message.
<n17as> hold on a sec
<delltony> hmm laptop isn't even a year old and was recently updated
<kay> you can always install kdelibs, kdebase, kdepim, etc
<delltony> strange
<n17as> The last line is E : Broken packages.
<kay> Can you do apt-get install kdebase?
<n17as> downloading now.
<kay> good, try kdepim, kdegraphics and so on... it should tell you what package is making a problem
<Curalton> delltony: "not even a year" could mean it is too new and drivers have not been written yet
<Curalton> most likely because the manufacturer refuses to give out specs
<kay> i have on my amd64 e.g. no kdeaddons yet
<n17as> it says kde-desktop depends on Kdepim
<n17as> and kdepim depends on kdemail....and so on.
<n17as> any other ways to d/l all in once.
<kay> try apt-get install kmail
<n17as> i think i have to do that.
<kay> i guess we can work out, what is keeping it back
<kay> likely some lib that affects many
<kay> What are you on now, n17as ?
<n17as> Ubuntu
<n17as> Gnome 2.10
<kay> I see... dunno if that gives conflicts
<kay> what does it say about kmail?
<delltony> Curalton, i guess you missed the part where i stated it worked in warty :)
<Curalton> ah, doh. maybe a missing kernelmodule not being loaded
<n17as> i am still downloading kdebase.
<delltony> and the nec 6500a module would be?
<Curalton> or maybe its /dev/cdrom because the device changed with udev
<n17as> i will tell u one it is finished.
<kay> so it works... hm
<kay> then do kdelibs
<n17as> after kdebase?
<kay> sorry have to run
<delltony> damn this sucks
<n17as> ok
<delltony> casue i know i turned it on in warty with the hdparm command
<Curalton> delltony: try hwinfo --bridge and see what is recommended
* froud is looking for anything kubuntu  to document. Ideas welcome
<delltony> ok
<Curalton> recommended kernelmodulewise
<delltony> command not found
<Curalton> froud: NX server/client :)
<froud> URI?
<froud> and package name
<Curalton> read the start here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<Curalton> and actually i dont even know about the legal state of the server atm. but the test i ran was very impressive. X forwarding over ISDN with virtually no lag
<delltony> Curalton, that command i can not find
<Curalton> delltony: apt-get install hwinfo then i'd guess
<delltony> duh :p
<Curalton> should have a line like Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe i2c-viapro"  at the end
<froud> Curalton: that is not in Kubuntu yet?
<Curalton> yes, so it seems. debian/ubuntu is always missing more official packagers :)
<delltony> man using this hwinfo --bridge i don't see anything in relation to a cdrom i did hwinfo --bridge | grep cdrom
<Curalton> see hwinfo --help
<Curalton> shows you what --<module> you can use too
<Curalton> i doubt they dropped the kernelmodule 
<hunger> delltony: hwinfo --bridge will show bridges, not cdroms:-)
<delltony> yeah i changed it to cdrom
<delltony> so look for the module now?
<n17as> anyone succesfully install kde-desktop from Ubuntu, please help.
<hunger> delltony: cdroms should be covered by the standard ide modules for the most part.
<n17as> i am still not be able to do that.
<froud> n17as: http://www.kubuntu.org.uk/documentation.php
<Curalton> but the gridge negotiates dma etc. afaik
<delltony> hunger, well how you turn on dma
<delltony> thats the whole question at hand
<hunger> delltony: hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom does not work?
<delltony> nope
<delltony> permission denied
<delltony> both with root and sudo
* hunger thinks it was -d...
<hunger> delltony: Which chipset do you have? Does your kernel support DMA for IDE devices?
<delltony> how do i find out?
<n17as> fround: i got an error after i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop/
<froud> n17as: what error
<hunger> delltony: hwinfo --bridge should show your PCI-IDE bridge
<n17as> broken packages.
<n17as> it depends on Kdepim
<delltony> i'm running version 2.6.10-5-686
<delltony> ok let me look
<froud> amu: ping
<n17as> kdepim depends on kdemail
<froud> n17as: hold
* hunger would like to know the status of kdepim as well...
<n17as> kdepim depends on kmail
<delltony> elltony@bubbabox:~$ /usr/sbin/hwinfo --bridge | grep PCI-IDE returns NOTHING
<hunger> delltony: Is there a /boot/config-2.6.10-5-686 file?
* delltony looks
<hunger> delltony: I do not have hwinfo...
<delltony> i had to install it
<Curalton> delltony: try the reallyall option maybe
<froud> amu: I thought you said the kdepim error was fixed
<hunger> delltony: I do not have ubuntu either:-)
<delltony> reallyall?
<n17as> kmail depends on gnupg-agent, but it is not installable.
<Curalton> delltony: or if you can still boot the old kernel make a diff of the lsmod output
<delltony> no i don't have the old kernal 
<hunger> delltony: Do not grep, I am not sure how hwinfo calls the beast.
<n17as> kmail depends on pinentry-qt , but it is not installable.
<delltony> do not grep? man your not even using ubuntu haha
<n17as> kmail depends on pinentry-X11 , but it is not installable.
<delltony> Curalton, whats this reallyall option you speak of?
<n17as> and then I don't know what to do next.
<hunger> n17as: The kdestatus wiki-page claims kdepim is stalled due to missing gpg-bits in main.
<froud> n17as: wait 1 min please
<Curalton> delltony: it should dump all the hd info it finds
<delltony> wen i as what is it i mean whats the command?
<hunger> delltony: I think Curaton meant you should not grep but read all the output.
<Curalton> hunger: you can grep, hwinfo is aware what the output is
<n17as> hunger; i am a newbie. i have no idea what s missing. does it mean it is not a user error?
<Curalton> hwinfo --reallyall > myhardwareinfo.txt
<froud> n17as: please look at this document at the end
<froud> http://www.inwords.co.za/kubuntu/inst/desktop-install.html
<delltony> Curalton, ok but what exactly am i looing for in that outputted file
<delltony> i see my cdrom in there
<n17as> fround: thanks.
<hunger> n17as: I think the kdepim package is just not installable at this point in time... at least not without additional sources.
<froud> n17as: did it work foro you?
<froud> hunger: see the doc http://www.inwords.co.za/kubuntu/inst/desktop-install.html
<n17as> i think kubuntu.org.uk need to be updated as well.
<froud> Yes, but Riddle needs to do that
<Curalton> delltony: can you upload the file, ill have a look
<hunger> froud: Yeap, I did. That is where I got the impression from;-)
<Curalton> delltony: or use some nopaste site
<n17as> the document page hasn't been updated to reflectthe probelm.
<delltony> sure 
<froud> n17as: I was told by amu that the problem was fixed
* froud growls at amu
<hunger> froud: The kdestatus page in the wiki did claim otherwise this morning.
<amu> froud: Filename: pool/universe/g/gnupg2/gnupg-agent_1.9.15-3ubuntu4_powerpc.deb
<n17as> it has't been fixed yet as i have the problem, but it is ok to know the way to overcome the problem. thanks.
<amu> it's still in universe
<hunger> So there is kdepim 3.4 in kubuntu live cd now?
<n17as> i have updated source list. what i have to do next?
<froud> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hunger> n17as: apt-get update first to get the new data
<froud> sorry yes you must reload
<NamShub> 'lo
<froud> hi
<kay> So what, my kde-i18n is messed up
<kay> Anybody have it in 3.4.0 already?
* hunger does, but he is not yet using kubuntu:-)
<n17as> didn't work.
<n17as> i got problem after apt-get update.
<kay> and that is?
<NamShub> I still have my problem of losing my net connection after 5-6 minutes (from boot). I have no clue how to bring it back so I would love help :)
<froud> n17as: we need to know more about the problems in order to help
<n17as> package.gz at amu website is not found.
* froud still looks for any kubuntu apps that dont have docs
<kay> froud: kmilo
<froud> kay: url?
<kay> froud: At least I didn't find such yet
<kay> froud: of what?
<froud> kmilo
<froud> so I can read about it
<NamShub> I am connected to my routeur with DHCP. Everything seems to be working properly, name servers etc... but as I said after a few minutes it's just gone. ifconfig show eth0 as up and running
<kay> you asked for stuff that has no docs, froud 
<froud> yes, where is the development done?
<kay> now you ask me for their URL?!
<froud> yes
<froud> kay: is this it http://www.kde.me.uk/index.php?page=kmilo
<kay> yes
<froud> ok thanks
<kay> i have just googled to
<n17as> so what can i do then.
* froud goes off to read
<froud> amu can you help n17as 
<kay> And the bad thing is, it breaks my laptop
<kay> NamShub: What kind of router is it?
<NamShub> kay: Linksys WRT45G
<NamShub> kay: but im connected with wires :)
<kay> NamShub: And you are on Wireless or on Ethernet
<kay> ah, i see... strange
<NamShub> but my gentoo connection, and my win XP connection, and Knoppix -- they all have no rpoblems
<kay> I had that one and it worked fine.... what kind of ethernet driver are you using
<NamShub> only kubuntu
<NamShub> Nvidia's drivers
<kay> for onboard ethernet?
<NamShub> yes, nforce3
<NamShub> I am writing from gentoo, on that same machine, and it works great...
<kay> Do you have ifplugd installed on Kubuntu?
<n17as> i give up for now.
<kay> Otherwise, once up... I guess I never saw a network stop to work
<amu> n17as: hm msorry didnt follow what was the problem?
<kay> because of kernel or so
<NamShub> ifplugd? Ill check
<n17as> amu: i got kpim problem.
<NamShub> kay: this is the standard, fresh install -- i didnt do anything yet but turn on antialiasing :P
<kay> NamShub: It could bring down interfaces that appear somehow down
<n17as> i have already install kdebase, and add deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~amu/deb ./ to source list.
<n17as> amu: after i apt-update i got the problem like this.
<kay> NamShub: The network stuff is kernel land, I admit, I never used a Ubuntu kernel so far
<n17as> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~amu/deb/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kay> NamShub: Except for ifplugd, ah... hm... resolver, i don't no what failed
<amu> n17as:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~amu/deb isnt any more valid, kdepim is now in archive
<kay> n17as: don't use those, use normal Ubuntu
<kay> n17as: Remove them, they are outdated and confusing your apt
<amu> n17as: just remove that line from your sources.list 
<n17as> ok
<NamShub> ok ill try to shut that down. I assume its a daemon  can just shut down..?
<kay> NamShub: you can do dpkg-reconfigure ifplugd and tell it to stay away from it
<n17as> amu: done
<NamShub> ok
<NamShub> thanks
<n17as> apt-get update is finished.
<NamShub> gonna try this now :)\
<kay> gl
<NamShub> brb, hopefully from kubuntu :D
<n17as> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop return with kdepim problem.
<amu> n17as: you should add also universe from now into your sources.list 
<amu> s/from/for
<kay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main multiverse restricted universe
<kay> n17as: make sure you have that as the only line in your sources.list and you have everything possible
<n17as> ok
<LeeJunFan> what's the best gui for torrent/kde since qtorrent doesn't work with new python after todays update?
<kay> froud: what about kmilo?
<froud> kay: talking to kde-doc team and trying to raise Riddell 
<n17as> kay: do i have to delete all others source list?
<n17as> pheewwww, it is working. thank you all so much.
<n17as> now i am downloading Kubunto, and it is time to relax. Thanks.
<NamShubWin> :(
<LeeJunFan> perhaps a better question is how do I get konqueror to regognize the .torrent file and use the kfile plugin that's included with kde?
<NamShubWin> ifupd isnt running
<NamShubWin> ok ill try dpkg-reconfigure -a... we'll see hehe
<buz> does anybody have libegroupwarewizard.so ? it's not included in current kdepim and i'd like to test egroupwarewizard
<jcdenton> hi!
<randabis> I like azureus myself for bittorrent
<froud> Ok I just did a smart upgrade via Synaptic and now KPanel is borked. I only have desktop and help applets on the Kicker. Anyone else got this
<froud> anyone know how to fix it?
<gdh> Just a quickie- are there any plans to include SynCE in Kubuntu for Pocket PC synchronisation? 
<gdh> KPilot's all very well, but ain't much use for the loads of PPC devices out there :)
<Curalton> froud: heh, had the same, just killed ~/.kde for it, ugly :(
<buz> froud: you can only fix it by hand unless you have backups...
<froud> Curalton: ok
<Curalton> buz: search on packages.debian.org maybe for the file
<froud> buz: its a lab box so I can trash it all I want :-)
<buz> well it trashed my workstation
<buz> didn't think it so funny, really
<buz> gdh: synce is in universe i think
<gdh> buz: <lameness> er, how do I get to that? :) I'm a long-time Debian user, but K/ubuntu is very new to me :)
<buz> mhh add the universe repository to the apt sources
<gdh> Is it doable from all in Kynaptic or is sources.list need editing... am trying to use this system as a Windows user would - i.e. everything has to be clicky-clicky...
<buz> synaptic can do it from the gui
<buz> kynaptic i don't think so
<buz> (kynaptic is pure shite anyway)
<gdh> Yeh, kynaptic still seems rather early....
<gdh> haha :)
<buz> maybe kpackage could do it 
<buz> that's still better than kynaptic in any case
<gdh> OK will check that out,thanks...
<froud> buz: kynaptic is still in early devel
<buz> i now
<gdh> Next question then =) Are all of the media players incapable of playing directly from a KIOSlave? I just browsed to smb://myserver/mp3/blahhh.mp3 and nothing played... I had to copy the file locally..
<buz> it should better not be shipped
<gdh> surely that can't be intentional?
<gdh> usually I'd mount my samba shares from fstab so non-KDE apps can see them.. but this seems to defeat the point of KIOSlaves.
<buz> gdh: ive been wondering about that myself
<buz> it's probably because most players use external engines for play...
<gdh> buz: I was hoping it was just a teething problem that'd be sorted before release on Apr 6th
<gdh> but it seems a bit more fundamental than that :/
<buz> its a pretty fundamental problem :-)
<gdh> Doh :)
<buz> altho MAYBE kaffeine can do it
<buz> i didn't try yet as my fileserver is down, some weird hardware problem
<gdh> Nop, none of kaffeine, juk or amarok will do it.. and worse than that there's no error .. just nothing...
<buz> thats pretty embarassing indeed
<buz> i understand why kmplayer has that problem but as for the others, it's deeply embarassing
<buz> is there a way to extract individual files from a deb?
<gdh> dpkg-deb -x will give you the whole deb unpacked
<gdh> you can probably supply a regex to that for a file
<buz> just extracting it will do
<buz> i just don't want to install it
<gdh> Cool, SynCE works, and not a compiler in sight :)
<buz> nice, now ksyncml wouldnt hurt ;-)
<gdh> hah, that was the next question ;)
<buz> i can't find that one anywhere ;-)
<buz> and still no working libegroupwarewizard.so found
<buz> debian unstable only has 3.3
<gdh> Do you really have to run synce-serial-start as root? would it make sense to have that as an automatic action when the ipaq module sees a valid connection?
<buz> no idea, really
<gdh> cool :)
<buz> if it needs access to the serial port, it probably needs root yeah
<carambol> or kplayer?
<gdh> carambol: It doesn't bother me, I can easily work around it... I'm thinking really of how shoddy it makes Kubuntu look :)
<gdh> cf. Windows .. happily browse any \\servername\share and drag files to Winamp, etc.
<buz> i think it's a KDE problem actually
<carambol> iam using mplayerk6 an kplayer
<buz> mpf
<buz> here i am wanting to try kontact and first thing i try doesn't work because of a missing lib
<buz> am i begging for trouble if i use alien?
<gdh> I'd say so :)
<gdh> At best you'll get loads of unmatched symbol errors.
<buz> that's it yeah
<buz> buhuhu where can i find libegroupwarewizard.so for kde
<gdh> the thing that pisses me off most is the .exe installers used by MS activesync apps ..
<gdh> and 95% of apps aren't available as a .cab
<buz> i wouldn't touch activesync anyway
<buz> once upon a time i bought a pocketpc 2000 pda
<buz> worst money i ever spent
<gdh> If you have a need to get software onto a PPC device, you've not much choice :(
<buz> best thing to do with ppc device is to install qtopia
<gdh> I have to say I'm really impressed with this one.. winmobile 2003 thing... beats the shit out of Palm :)
<buz> that's because palm is shit
<buz> actually, p9X0 series from sony is probably the best pda out there. small and good phone 
<buz> WTF even wants to carry a big pda AND a phone
<gdh> This thing is one of the HTC phone/PDA things, so it does everything :)
<buz> i wont ever buy a windows phone
<gdh> Just add a 1G card and I have an iPod Mini, a phone and a PDA - the windows bit is fairly irrelevant.
<buz> i finally got rid of windows just to buy a MS phone?
<buz> you can do the same with the symbian devices
<gdh> give the alternative at work was a blackberry... :)
<buz> and they are smaller
<buz> i never quite understoof why anyone would use blackberry stuff
<gdh> this is a futile bickering session - I'll stop now because we both know we're right :)
<buz> too true
<BamaJank> New to kubuntu, how can I access the floppy drive?  It isn't mounted under mnt, I was able to mount it in /dev as fd0
<kay> BamaJank: are you using the preview?
<BamaJank> Yes Kay
<BamaJank> installed i386 
<kay> BamaJank: I think it is a known problem that automatic mountin under /media does not work
<kay> I don't know if it would include floppy though, don't own one anymore
<kay> I suggest, you apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<BamaJank> Doing that now Kay thanks
<kay> Should give you pmount package and fixes for automatic mounts
<BamaJank> was switching over from PCLOS and had some exports on a floppy
<apokryphos> I don't recommend doing that at the mo; some of the packages seem to have problems at the moment. 
<apokryphos> Problems with saving KDE settings. Go ahead though, if you don't mind just re-adding some of your previous settings. Nothing critical has been reported.
<kay> true... kde-i18n is broken here
<kay> eh, false then, my german language KDE is all English now
<BamaJank> I had no previous settings of my own apokryphos, this was just installed
<kay> I had to read applets on kicker, it was empty after friday update
<apokryphos> BamaJank: Ok. Half the things are gone then; you'll likely only have to reconfigure kicker, but we'll get to that problem when (if) it comes. Will take about one minute to solve, so no problem. ;)
<BamaJank> LOL alright, what will happen to the kicker?  :-)
<kay> apokryphos: And the languages issue, nobody but me report that?
<apokryphos> I haven't noticed it; one sec, lemme check.
<apokryphos> BamaJank: just the clock will likely disappear, one or two things like that. Easily addable.
<kay> the window list also
<BamaJank> Oh no problem then
<BamaJank> Shouldn't be an issue, I can manage that...is the kernel source available?  I would like to install the Nvidia drivers...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi
<BamaJank> I can't check myself since I am in the middle of updating
<kay> apt-cache works always and as user too
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hi there :)
<apokryphos> kay: which package did you say was broken, exactly?
<ztonzy> hey hey
<apokryphos> good today?
<kay> apokryphos: i had kde-i18n-de and kde-i18n-ru on 2 machines here
<kay> apokryphos: today they got an update to 3.4.0 ... finally
<kay> apokryphos: Only that now in kcontrol i only see English as a language and all text is English
<kay> apokryphos: Not a big issue for me, but my Russian user is going to kill me tomorrow :p
<BamaJank> LOL
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes..except for pollen season - headache
<apokryphos> kay: Hm, yeah, no installation candidate. Hopefully they'll sort that soon. :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ah, hayfever?
<kay> apokryphos: oh... you mean they are removed from archive?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yah,,,or birch, and some other too
<_P_> someone has  problem  running  xmms?
<_P_> i have  this  error
<_P_> Message: fmt 5, channels: 2
<_P_> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<_P_>   serial 221 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<_P_> 
<kay> Well, try amarok?
<gdh> or beep-media-player ?
<usual> did things like /exec amarok in konversation stop working with the latest kde updates
<_P_> amarok  works
<_P_> is  a  xmms  problem 
<_P_> and  gdk  1  i think  problem 
<apokryphos> usual: hm, not working here for me (used to). 
<kay> shrug, this Kubuntu channel, you know?
<usual> apokryphos: yeah, it sucks
<usual> wonder what broke
<apokryphos> usual: quite a few things ;)
<kay> I am trying to be helpful, but why should Kubuntu be concerned with GDK 1?
<usual> apokryphos: the latest updates changed a ton of shit
<apokryphos> usual: Hopefully they'll be resolved soon :)
<usual> yeah
<usual> k3b was just updated
<kay> was it broken before?
<usual> not that I know of
<usual> but I think this is the latest version
<usual> 0.11.23
<kay> its really cool stuff, k3b
<usual> yeah
<usual> i havn't tried nero for linux yet
<usual> but k3b is sweet
<kay> it has received terrible reviews, the nero
<usual> i bet
<usual> looks like gtk1
<gdh> It is...
<kay> that is the most surprising about it
<pjw> Hi all
<pjw> Why does the kubuntu use the openoffice? The koffice is nativer than the openoffice :/
<pjw> what do you think?
<gdh> OpenOffice reads/writes MS Office docs better.
<gdh> probably a usability decision than KDE loyalty
<gdh> KOffice has a long way to go yet.
<gdh> It's just a shame OO.org takes so long to start up.
<gdh> reminds me of Netscape on a 4MB windows 3.1 PC.
<haggai> gdh: a tip: install prelink and then dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org and turn prelinking on
<gdh> haggai: Sounds interesting.. what does that do? leaves a copy in RAM before you actually run it?
<haggai> gdh: no, it writes the results of the linking process into the binary so that can be reused on subsequent reloads
<gdh> that's clever :)
<gdh> Is that likely to mess up if, e.g. some of the depend libs underneath get upgraded?
<haggai> yes, you have to redo the prelinking (run sudo ooprelink) if the dependent libs change
<haggai> but it just goes back to the slower behaviour, it doesn't actually break
<haggai> the big downside is that it changes the binaries themselves so integrity tests eg md5sums for the package no longer work.  That;s why it's not enabled by default
<gdh> K, well that worked, but I don't notice any speed increase - ho hum :D
<haggai> it increases the cold start speed
<gdh> OK I'll watch out for that next reboot - cheers for the info :)
<haggai> no probs
<gdh> will be sure to apply that to our call centre next week
<swilry> Hello
<gdh> swilry: Hi :)
<swilry> Maybe someone could help me solve a problem 
<swilry> Lo
<gdh> we can try...
<swilry> I've installed kubuntu, works great
<swilry> kde 3.4 is good, and I installed kde-i18n-fr (I'm french)
<swilry> but after restart, the french langugage disappeared
<swilry> even a apt-get install --reinstall kde-i18n-fr doesn't do anything
<swilry> the fr lang is no more in control center
<swilry> Of course, I can read english, but... you know...
<coruja> same here with *-de...
<gdh> Sorry, I only know English, mais, un peu de Francais... certainly not enough to converse with =)
<swilry> oh, spanish also went away (my girlfriend speak spanish)
<swilry> is the locale part broken?
<gdh> there's a lot broken it seems - hopefully fingers are busy typing in time for the release on Apr 6 :)
<swilry> ohoho, got a clue...
<coruja> i looked up the size of the i18n-deb... about 7k seems rather little... ;)
<swilry> dpkg -L kde-i18n-fr gives a great empty thing
<swilry> no more than 10 lines
<swilry> :(
<swilry> 7000 B total!
<coruja> i suppose the best thing to do is to wait for the next package update...
<swilry> th 3.3.3 version is 16M big :(
<swilry> ok, I will downgrade to i18n-fr for 3.3.3 till then ;)
<swilry> thanks a lot 
<coruja> yes, maybe something went wrong with packing oder uploading the .deb
<swilry> Should I file a bug or something?
<swilry> Or just wait?
<coruja> hm, i think this 'bug' is too obvious for bug-reporting...
<swilry> ok, thank you and nice easter
<mackito> hi, sorry i've a little problem, i need to mount my windows partition (/dev/hda1), but if i try with a user account it says that only root can do that, so i've tryed with root but i cannot access to this partition with konqueror... only trougth the terminal by comansd
<mackito> some body know how to access to this partition trougth konqueror?
<gdh> mackito: try adding "-o YourUserName" to the mount command
<mackito> okis
<gdh> sorry, me stupid
<mackito> no?
<gdh> -o uid=YourUserName
<mackito> ok
<mackito> thank you i'm going to try
<gdh> if you only need to manage files, you can just open smb://servername/sharename in Konq directly
<Aghaster> hi
<usual> where do I change animated min/max
<LeeJunFan> I just prelinked firefox - didn't seem to help a lot.
<mackito> thank you gdh, it works :)
#kubuntu 2005-04-08
<LeeJunFan> prelinking does some good on a lot of kde crap. kontact,kmail,konqueror,konsole,kcontrol - all load faster.
<haggai> coruja: I uploaded a new kde-l10n that should actually include translations now :)
<coruja> haggai: thx, i'll take a look tomorrow :)
<randabis> anyone having problems with flash? I don't have any audio from it...audio is working with everything else
<atle> hello
<atle> how do I get to the ubuntu repositories with kynaptics?
<gdh> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> just uncomment the relevant line for universe, etc.
<atle> thank you
<atle> worked like a charm
<gdh> =)
<gdh> for multiverse (non-free... most notably the Flash plugin) duplicate the line
<gdh> and replace universe with multiverse
<atle> ok
<atle> i'll look into it :-)
<Aghaster> hi
<gdh> mm?
<Aghaster> http://free.hostdepartment.com/a/alphacentaurihq/brokensrc2.JPG
<randabis> SYSTEM i686 Ubuntu GNU/Linux, Kernel 2.6.10-5-k7, GLIBC 2.3.2 | CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+, 2205Mhz, 512KB Cache, 4358 BMIPs | RAM 216/504MB Used | SWAP 135/1024MB Used | STORAGE 5.0MB TmpFS, 9.9GB Ext3, 9.9GB unknown, 38GB Ext3, 74GB Ext3, 94MB Ext3, 253MB TmpFS | STATS Uptime 1.78, Users 1/3, Procs 98/40973, Load 0.09 | X11 1280x1024x24bit | http://auk.ca/v
<Aghaster> look at this. it is the problem i have with kubuntu/ubuntu
<randabis> oopd
<randabis> sorry about that
<Aghaster> this is the screen i get when i load kubuntu
<Aghaster> http://free.hostdepartment.com/a/alphacentaurihq/brokensrc2.JPG
<Aghaster> i cant get into kde or gnome
<Aghaster> i've tried many versions of ubuntu/kubuntu
<Aghaster> and always have the same problem
<Aghaster> :/
<gdh> is that jpg a pure grey ?
<Aghaster> i have excluded the possibility of monitor incompatibility. i've loaded the live CD on another comp and pluged my monitor on it - it worked
<gdh> well, brown-grey?
<Aghaster> hum? there is blue on that jpeg
<gdh> So it's bound to be a video card thing then?
<Aghaster> it may be the cause
<gdh> it can't be much else :)
<Aghaster> i got an ati sapphire radeon 9200 SE
<gdh> it's a dirty hack but have you tried putting Driver "vesa" into /etc/X11/xorg.conf in place of whatever driver your radeon usually uses?
<gdh> I don't even know if that file gets auto-rebuilt each bootup...
<gdh> all gfx cards should work with the 'vesa' driver.. you'll just not get any acceleration.. but it will at least let you 'get in' and start finding the real cause of the problem
<gdh> it'll be in 'Section "Device"' about half way into the file
<Aghaster> i think i can get in a shell
<Aghaster> console*
<Aghaster> could i try from there?
<gdh> yep you can always ctrl-alt-f2 and just use nano to edit the file...
<gdh> then /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<gdh> (or just ssh in from another machine?)
<Aghaster> i cannot use ctrl-alt-f2 from what i have, i can boot from the recovery mode and get a console
<gdh> so the video fault causes the whole machine to hang?
<Aghaster> the only thing i can do from there is to move the cursor over that broken background
<gdh> Oh so you can see the X mouse cursor?
<Aghaster> yes, you can see it on the photo too
<Aghaster> i can move it and see it clearly, but cannot do anything else
<gdh> All I see is a grey page with a 'Website brought  to you by free web hosting' 
<Aghaster> http://free.hostdepartment.com/a/alphacentaurihq/brokensrc2.JPG at that page?
<gdh> get a real host, ffs :)
<gdh> yes
<Aghaster> oh
<Aghaster> DCC send then
<gdh> The joys of firewalls :)
<gdh> Haven't done a DCC send in years and years.
<gdh> gdh@gdh.ca
<Aghaster> ok
<Aghaster> lemme me send it to u
<gdh> not that I think it's going to be very helpful..
<Aghaster> i just sent it
<gdh> k, greylisting will block it for a while
<gdh> Aghaster: boy that's fucked up :)
<gdh> Definately try the vesa driver thing
<Aghaster> ok
<Aghaster> lemme reboot and try this
<Aghaster> hi again
<Aghaster> im on my other comp
<Aghaster> i got a console opened on my kubuntu comp
<Aghaster> could u plz just tell me again where is located the file to edit^?
<Aghaster> gdh
<apokryphos> Aghaster: what are you looking to do?
<Aghaster> i got a serious problem and it may be caused by the video driver
<Aghaster> gdh suggested to change the video driver to vesa
<gdh> oh hi
<Aghaster> where is the file^?
<gdh> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aghaster> ok
<apokryphos> Vesa is very generic; might work.
<gdh> yup
<Aghaster> i dont see the line where i can change the video driver
<apokryphos> Go to Section "Device"
<Aghaster> ah
<Aghaster> i found it
<John6000> hi
<John6000> kubuntu lookd very good so i downloaded it
<John6000> im trying it in vmware and thes a prob
<John6000> RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 12288K size 1024 blocksize
<John6000> invalid operand: 0000 [#1] 
<apokryphos> John6000: That is not a #kubuntu issue; it's a general #ubuntu one, like I said.
<John6000> ?
<John6000> when did you say that
<John6000> who are you
<John6000> oh you'
<apokryphos> John6000: I said it in #ubuntu, just as you asked your question. Check back.
<John6000> are you in #kubuntu   and  #ubuntu at the some time :o
<apokryphos> Erm, yeah...
<Aghaster> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<gdh> Modern technology, eh?
<John6000> but noone anserd me in that chanbbel :(
<Aghaster> here they say to change the driver to radeon
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> ok
<Aghaster> for the 9200 pro, maybe its the same for the 9200 SE
<apokryphos> John6000: that doesn't really justify going into the wrong channel for your question. ;)
<John6000> ok
<John6000> thanks anyway
<gdh> Aghaster: VESA is a very very basic driver that everything works with.
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> i agree
<John6000> VESA 2.0
<gdh> If it works, then you've found some subtle incompatibility with your card / chip
<gdh> then take the problem to the X.org people
<gdh> since it's their domain
<John6000> ok
<incubii> and while your at it get me a bourbon
<John6000> lol
<John6000> me too
<gdh> John6000: I was talking to Aghaster  :)
<John6000> actually
<John6000> custart cream
<John6000> :(
<gdh> It's just cheep lager tonight.. if I have any whisky, I'll be asleep soon after =)
<John6000> :o
<gdh> I've run out of interesting beers, bleh.
<Aghaster> gdh i will try vesa if radeon doesnt work
<gdh> Aghaster: kool
<John6000> give your pc some booze that might fix it
<John6000> 0 to 1 chance
<John6000> oh yeah
<John6000> you know on the ubuntu site
<John6000> yeah?
<John6000> know the free cd thing
<John6000> do they actuly send them to you?
<delltony> hunger, figured out the issue with the dma 
<John6000> If you were referred to this site by an existing member of Ubuntu Linux Forums, enter their name here.
<John6000> say your name ill put it in the box
<John6000> 5
<John6000> 4
<John6000> 3
<John6000> 2
<John6000> 1
<John6000> too late
<gdh> You do indeed get a CD in a tasteful cardboard sleeve...
<John6000> wow
<John6000> 5 days
<gdh> Better to just download it, really :)
<John6000> did it take?
<Aghaster> totally free?
<Aghaster> including free shipping?
<John6000> wonder how much money there making on giving free cds away :|
<gdh> Nothing's free - it's paid for by the sponsors.
<delltony> hdparm is loaded way to early after inspecting the /etc/rcS.d file hdparm is at 07 i deleted it and resymbolic linked it as S29 and it works perfect. just letting you know
<Aghaster> nice!
<gdh> All balanced against word of mouth / good karma etc.
<Aghaster> vesa got it to work
<John6000> i ogt a visa
<gdh> Aghaster: type 'man radeon' then and start to work through some of the Options 
<gdh> oneof them will probably make your card work properly
<Aghaster> ok
<gdh> If not, write to the X.org people, because this has zero to do with (k)ubuntu
<delltony> Aghaster, you gotta problem installing the ati radeon driver or something?
<gdh> in fact if you DO get it to work with an Option, tell the X.org people anyway so they can put it in as a default for your PCI ID/vendor/product
<Aghaster> hum... the 9200SE is listed in the radeon
<Aghaster> i will try again to be sure it doesnt work with "radeon"
<John6000> ok
<John6000> here mate
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
<John6000> see?
<John6000> thats my prob there
<John6000> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=107540#post107540
* delltony wonders if the folks at ubuntu or xorg or whoever is makign the driver xorg-fglrx-driver is ever gonna fix the big bug in it that wnts to make xfree86conf instead of the xorg.conf it is suppose to make?
* delltony uses ati's official driver till then but sometimes has to uninstall temp to update libmesa
<Aghaster> "radeon" does not seem to work
<Aghaster> i will put back vesa and manually install driver
<gdh> Is there an 'ati' driver too? Or is that only for old RAGE 3D cards
<gdh> ?
<Aghaster> ati was the one by default
<Aghaster> well, for now i reinstall ( the one installed was ubuntu, i want kubuntu )
<gdh> =)
<apokryphos> Aghaster: It's only a different default setup
<gdh> yah, the core is the same... KDE and GNOME sit way above any X / driver config.
<Aghaster> i had the same problem with both ubuntu and kubuntu
<gdh> might be worth looking in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any "EE" lines...
<_carlos> hello i del root user, how i do to create new root user . thanks ...
<Aghaster> hum... i dunno
<Aghaster> maybe someone else knows
<_carlos> i can't create a new root user because root user not exist and i haven't permissions for do this.
<gdh> how on earth did you manage to do that? :D
<gdh> that takes talent.
<_carlos> well 
<gdh> I feel a song coming on....
<Aghaster> did u try to boot in recovery mode?
<_carlos> ;o(
<Aghaster> recovery mode goes by default in root mode
<gdh> in kubuntu you should be able to get a root shell by doing 'sudo bash'
<gdh> and type in your own user password (not root pass)
<gdh> then you can try something like "adduser --uid 0 root" 
<gdh> ( a complete guess)
<_carlos> very thanks gdh 
<Aghaster> hey i got a question - do the ubuntu/kubuntu creators are african?
<apokryphos> Aghaster: no
<Aghaster> i dont know much ppl from there, oh...
<gdh> I doubt it - just levering on the concept of a 'simpler way of life' I guess?
<gdh> Lots of community involvement, etc.
<Aghaster> i like the concept of ubuntu
<Aghaster> it looks like the true spirit of open source community
<gdh> Of course - the marketing worked :)
<gdh> I'm just a cynic =)
<Aghaster> hey gdh do you know where can i download the wallpaper with the 3 persons in a circle as on the ubuntu main page?
<Aghaster> i like it
<gdh> No idea, I have a solid colour background
<gdh> KDE looks tacky quickly if you add too much fluff.
<Aghaster> k
<gdh> There's apparently been some flamewar raging about that pic... something about being able to see down the woman's cleavage..
<gdh> some people need to relax =)
<Aghaster> heh
<LeeJunFan> I like the standard kubuntu background myself. nice, clean and not overdone.
<apokryphos> hahaha
<delltony> anyone know when or if the menu editor option on the gear right click is gonna be fixed or has been fixed?
<LeeJunFan> not yet.
<delltony> LeeJunFan, that for me?
<LeeJunFan> delltony:  don't understand how something so simple could go unfixed for so long.
<LeeJunFan> delltony: yeah.
<gdh> is K -> run -> kmenuedit that hard ? ;)
<delltony> haha no its not
<delltony> but if its not to be used why not just take it off the list all together
<delltony> its like having a door on your car that never opens
<delltony> :)
<LeeJunFan> delltony: I don't like fords either.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<delltony> or having 19 bucks in your bank account and an atm card
<delltony> its worthless
<omni_lonnie> delltony: you can also right click on a menu item and hit edit, that also opens kmenuedit...
<delltony> yep
<delltony> that i know
<delltony> but i was talking about the specific gear option
<omni_lonnie> oh, ok :)
<delltony> oh and when or is it ever gonna happen that kmixer will be configurable?
<delltony> meaning i need to change it to control pcm instead of master
<delltony> cuse master doesn't do jack on my lappy
<gdh> delltony: LOL, I have three doors on my car which don't unlock properly :)
<gdh> delltony: Unbelievable PITA
<gdh> but not enough to go and get it fixed =)
<delltony> well you have nothing on my redneck buddy
<delltony> this dude i swear to god get this
<gdh> Anywya, be grateful there's a menu editor at all.. the GNOME Ubuntu users have nothing except a text editor and fucked-up XML files
<delltony> his truck got hit on the door side right, so he got a new door for his truck but was having trouble getting it to align up right
<delltony> so he made him a temp door out of cardboard and duct tape
<delltony> haha
<gdh> I like that :)
<delltony> you pull the duct tape and open it up
<LeeJunFan> gdh: yeah, and they bash KDE at every chance they get. Yet gnome scares away possible linux converts - children run from it crying.
<gdh> I had a 'Pentium 75 in a cardboard box' for a while..
<delltony> get in and close it with the duct tape
<delltony> haha
<gdh> but that beats it =)
<delltony> man this dude bowls with me right
<gdh> LeeJunFan: I tried GNOME again for the last 2 weeks.. I try it maybe once a year... and every time I come back to KDE...
<delltony> you know bowling as in knock down pins and stuff
<delltony> well this foo comes up in there with a milk crate
<delltony> thats his bowling bag
<delltony> haha
<LeeJunFan> gdh: yeah, I gave up on trying it about 2 yrs ago.
<gdh> LeeJunFan: GNOME is TOO PRESET... someone with FAR more intelligence than you has pre-determined every option you will want, and provides no options to change it.
<LeeJunFan> delltony: hehe
<delltony> pretty cool what he did though
<delltony> he got some pvc pipe made him a handle
<delltony> and put some of those training wheels off a bike on it
<delltony> and puts his ball in it
<delltony> haha
<gdh> People criticise KDE for being bewildering with config and checkboxes, but I'd much rather have the choice.
<gdh> If I wanted to be spoon fed I'd buy a Mac.
<LeeJunFan> delltony: ROTFLMFAO
<delltony> gdh, regardless of what it is you always have someone wanting to bitch period
<gdh> delltony: amen =)
<delltony> i use to be a manager at a retail store, and folks complain about stuff being FREE
<delltony> free your giving it to them
<delltony> and they bitch
<delltony> whats with that
<gdh> because they can
<gdh> that's why =)
<delltony> pretty much
<delltony> its like that lady that called 911
<delltony> real tape and all right
<delltony> they had it on the news
<delltony> called complaining that burger king would not make her a cheeseburger right
<delltony> and wanted the cops to come down there
<delltony> haha
<LeeJunFan> gdh: yep, I love linux for what it can do, I love the shell and kde both for what they can, but I hate gnome for what it cant.
<gdh> great stuff - isn't America just grat? :)
<gdh> +e
<delltony> man it's notn just america
<delltony> i have been over in germany and other places in the world
<LeeJunFan> delltony: people like that scare me. Just how would they react if they had a real issue?
<gdh> LeeJunFan: They'd get their therapist to intervene
<gdh> they'll have their personal cellphone number on a speed-dial, no doubt
<delltony> like the quote goes their are two things that are infinate (space and human stupidity)
<delltony> there even
<membreya> lol delltony :P
<membreya> I think you struck yourself down with that quote :P
<LeeJunFan> This town is full of stupid people and they all have to come to me with their problems. hehe
<gdh> There are only 10 types of people, those who understand binary and those who don't :)
<delltony> maybe but that come from einstin (spelling)
<membreya> einstein :)
<delltony> yeah him too
<gdh> Why is the default skin with beep-media-player so unbelievably shit?
<gdh> has anyone been able to mount samba shares from the cmdline?
<gdh> $ mount -t smbfs -o guest //eddie/mp3 /mnt/mp3
<gdh> dmesg says: smbfs: mount_data version 1936029031 is not supported
<gdh> that'sa new one on me
<aghaster> hi again
<aghaster> i'm on kubuntu
<membreya> hmmm there's an option to send a program to the desktop ...but how do you do it ?
<LeeJunFan> smbfs: mount_data version 1718515050 is not supported
<LeeJunFan> and I'm running my own compiled kernel - so it's got to be a samba bug.
<gdh> Shit one.. 
<gdh> am running a dist-upgrade at the moment.. will see if that makes any difference
<apokryphos> membreya: from where? The menu? Right-click..
<membreya> nevermind, I've found the option :)
<gdh> LeeJunFan: Oh, ffs... smbfs nor smbclient aren't installed... what a stupidly cryptic error :|||
<membreya> grrrr ..it says I have to be an admin to change the settings >:(
<apokryphos> membreya: for the shortcut?
<aghaster> do anyone knows how to setup the root password?
<apokryphos> aghaster: yes, but why do you want to?
<membreya> it's in configure desktop > background > advanced :)
<gdh> aghaster: You don't use a root password, your own user account has full 'sudo' rights
<gdh> It reduces the temptation to log in as root. bad bad bad.
<LeeJunFan> gdh: shit. And I just filed a bug-report :)
<gdh> LeeJunFan: I'd update it with "WTF?!?!" or something similarly productive :)
<gdh> root@plip:~# mount /mnt/mp3/
<gdh> Anonymous login successful
<gdh> works likea charm now
<aghaster> ah
<aghaster> but do i have to type sudo each time?
<gdh> aghaster: yes. (or 'sudo bash' for  a rootshell...)
<aghaster> typing su and then typing password is simple
<apokryphos> aghaster: Nope. If you're going to do many sudo commands, just do sudo -s
<aghaster> ah ok
<apokryphos> or the other one :P
<gdh> or that :)
<gdh> haha
<apokryphos> snap
<gdh> (I've never used sudo before coming to Ubuntu...)
<aghaster> noob question... but where can i access the "home" folder?
<apokryphos> Same here. Disliked it at first, then it grew on me, and now I think it's a better way of handling things for Desktop PCs, by a long-shot.
<apokryphos> aghaster: /home
<gdh> aghaster: second icon from the left
<gdh> then top of that list
<aghaster> ah good
<gdh> i.e. beside the K button
<aghaster> hum... rpm -i seem not to work
<gdh> I'd hope not
<gdh> take your rpms back to mandrakeworld thanks :)
<aghaster> how do i install rpms?
<apokryphos> aghaster: man alien
<aghaster> ok
<gdh> apokryphos: That's asking for a fall :)
<apokryphos> Man pages are a good place to start on Linux, I think. 
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> aghaster: If you want to get to know Linux, then I recommend searching a few guides. The beginning of http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz is very good; there are other decent ones for command line etc.
<aghaster> i'm quite novice, its only because i was used to fedora core 3
<gdh> Debian-based dists are much better... there's generally no need or risk from crap like rpmfind.net
<gdh> you don't just 'get an rpm' - the upstream will have alreay prepared high-quality packages for you
<apokryphos> Precisely. The only stuff I've ever installed so far has been either themes from kde-look, or CVS.
<aghaster> i didnt like fedora core 3 for managing too much things for me
<dimmak> has anybody here tried autopackage? i have... and it seems to have killed my internet connection
<dimmak> i can only access my router
<aghaster> kubuntu seems to be the true spirit of linux, and is quite a light distro
<gdh> FC is a RedHate legacy - it's going to carry a lot of baggage with that
<Bukkake> Kubuntu discs can be ordered, like Ubuntu, right? heh..
<aghaster> thats why i dont use it anymore
<gdh> cool =)
<apokryphos> Bukkake: yes, but not yet.
<Bukkake> oh, okies, thanks
<apokryphos> aghaster: I'm x-FC3 myself. It was a decent distro, but there's more power on Ubuntu, it's more pacey (for me), and Deb-based system is superior easily IMO.
<aghaster> yep
<gdh> Besides, any distro which prides itself on a major change every 6 months needs serious thought...
<aghaster> i've tried many distros
<aghaster> but i think i just found the one that is for me
<apokryphos> :)
<dimmak> kubuntu and knoppix for me
<regeya> major change...
<spreda> Kubuntu is going to be an option on the "shippit" site for hoary?
<gdh> Is anyone here actually part of the Kubuntu devels?
<apokryphos> gdh: they're all here, but not talking.
<gdh> oki...
<gdh> Just wanted to rant about KIOSlaves and media players again =) 
<aghaster> i'm interested in linux environment C++ programming
<aghaster> i will learn how to use "make"
<aghaster> and makefiles
<gdh> That's a good start :)
<aghaster> maybe one day i'll get good enough to do some linux development...
<aghaster> but that day may be far away
<gdh> In the meantime, go write code for the GNOME crowd :)
<aghaster> well, i'm on KDE
<gdh> hehe yes I know =) never mind =)
<aghaster> do you know a tutorial on linux programming environment?
<gdh> I'm not a coder, programming bores me... I'm a systems geek
<aghaster> ah ok
<gdh> I do some shell and bad Perl, but that's about it.
<aghaster> my dream is to become a 1337 coder
<aghaster> and to program games
<dimmak> hahhahahahah
<gdh> Cool :)
<aghaster> well, everyone has dreams
<aghaster> i'm only 16 so i got plenty of time
<dimmak> well make sure to drink lots of alcohol, go to lan parties, have an uncapped cable modem, and hack a gibson
<dimmak> all across state lines
<aghaster> lol, hack a gibson as in the movie hackers :P
<gdh> nono a gibson as in www.grc.com (no, not the mounties :)
<dimmak> that is the prerequisite for being 1337
<aghaster> :P
<aghaster> gdh where are you from?
<gdh> Originally from Belfast in Northern Ireland (hello moominski :) but I live in England now
<moominski> hi i have ubuntu installed but i want to get kubuntu aswell can u help me ?
<aghaster> i'm from quebec
<apokryphos> moominski: I already gave you the link. :)
<moominski> bout ye feckin great
<gdh> aghaster: I recogise videotron :)
<moominski> lol
<gdh> moominski: :D
<moominski> im a noob soz
<moominski> sweet m8 happy days 
<gdh> moominski: There's a HOWTO on the go about how to install KDE... after all Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same core
<gdh> jsut different UI packages
<apokryphos> gdh: I gave him the URL, I guess he didn't want to click. ;)
<aghaster> :P
<moominski> yeah i understand there difference m8 i just like kde is all
<gdh> moominski: I can understand not wanting to download another ISO.. after all that's one CD less off your ntl monthly warez cap, right? :)
<dimmak> gdh:  is trying to articulate that it shouldn't be any trouble at all
<dimmak> just read the faq
<aghaster> hey i got problems reading audio CD
<moominski> lol m8
<moominski> i dotn give a hoots i just download wot i want
<dimmak> moominski: your superior intellect renders me incapable of communicating with you
<gdh> Forgive the local dialect =)
<moominski> wy dude im just a stoner
<gdh> No shit =)
<dimmak> haha
<moominski> man it keeps sayin this E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> moominski: you're not readin the link :)
<moominski> i did
<moominski> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<apokryphos> You really didn't. It specifically says -- at the very top -- that if you have Warty you can only get kde 3.2, in which case you want the kde-core package
<apokryphos> *not* the kubuntu-desktop one
<gdh> The lines are thin but they are there :) try looking just in between them :)
<moominski> well that all very confusin to me m8
<moominski> lol
<gdh> I'd try again in the morning, tbh
<apokryphos> Confusing? Erm, how? I couldn't dream of that part in plainer language. :)
<moominski> gdh r u allways on here m8
<gdh> this is my first time (oo-er)
<gdh> debian geek for ages - first time I've use ubuntu 
<moominski> wot do u think
<gdh> am just sitting drinking and playing crap tunes
<gdh> I installed Kubuntu to start with :)
<moominski> i didnt even no it was out there
<moominski> only new about ubuntu
<gdh> Aye, that'd KDE always playing second fiddle
<moominski> only started usin linux the otherday
<gdh> Ahh... Kubuntu is still a bit rough round the edges
<apokryphos> indeed
<gdh> so now and again it'll need some Linux knowledge to dip into...
<moominski> its im sure i wud hardly notice
<moominski> stoned and cant type
<apokryphos> moominski: to get really into your distro, and be able to do things, it's really worth looking through a few basic Linux guides. They really help.
<apokryphos> Linux can be daunting, but understood with diligence.
<moominski> i have been ive read loads of stuff i just keep trying to do things on linux the way i do on windows
<apokryphos> moominski: well, keep at it ;). We're here to help, too. :)
<moominski> E: Package kde-core has no installation candidate
<moominski> get this now
<apokryphos> moominski: not reading :P
<apokryphos> in Warty, you have to enable the Universe repository first.
<moominski> omg im really tha dumb am i
<gdh> moominski: Seriously, if your head is on the moon, try again in the morning =)
<moominski> lol
<apokryphos> I recommend upgrading to hoary though; kde 3.2 is quite dated.
<moominski> need a smoke , btw i dont go to bed im a stoner told ya
<moominski> i did upgrade to hoary
<apokryphos> No, you haven't. :P
<moominski> i must have it
<apokryphos> well, cat /etc/issue then
<aghaster> does GCC comes with kubuntu?
<moominski> hmm now how did that happen
<apokryphos> aghaster: repositories. Go for the build-essential package.
<aghaster> hum?
<apokryphos> moominski: you installed warty. :)
<aghaster> so its not?
<apokryphos> aghaster: nope, it's not.
<aghaster> huh, that program should be included with the distro
<apokryphos> but 98% of the stuff you need for general building is in that package
<moominski> ok now how do i get hoary 
<gdh> moom: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/hoary-install-i386.iso
<apokryphos> moominski: that link I gave was very useful ;)
<gdh> 600M
<gdh> download and go to bed :)
<apokryphos> gdh: no point, if he's already got warty.
<gdh> OKi, fair enough
<apokryphos> moominski: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<moominski> k
<moominski> rite wots the command to gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdh> yep, that's it :)
<gdh> you probably want to 'sudo' before that, though.
<moominski> u guys where lettin me do the work formyself
<moominski> just gotta read dont ya
<gdh> Nothing quite like free software, eh? :)
<gdh> all self-service =)
<moominski> wots the command to edit that file
<gdh> nano <filena,e>
<gdh> or whatever editor you prefer.. gedit would've been fine
<gdh> (assuming it was installed :)
<moominski> yes but i dont no the command to edit it i can only get read only
<dimma1> anybody know what the "malformed url" shortcut on the quicklauncher is from?
<dimma1> you have to manually add the quicklauncher to a panel... i prefer the smaller icons on it
<gdh> moominski: you need to prefix the command with "sudo"
<gdh> that will get you root access
<Wurstmeister> hey all... I just dist-upgraded my father's Kubuntu system (there was like 130 new packages...) and all of the sudden the whole panel is missing all the application lunchers etc. (like the K button in the left lower corner) Any ideas what happened ?
<apokryphos> Wurstmeister: there's problems with the current packages. Bad time to dist-upgrade ;)
<Wurstmeister> hehe
<gdh> oh?
<Wurstmeister> it's not my box :)
<apokryphos> unfortunately you'll have to add all that stuff manually, though it's not much :P
<Wurstmeister> I did 
* gdh stops the dist-upgrade downloading
<Wurstmeister> most of it at least
<gdh> will wait until apr 6th :)
<Wurstmeister> will do
<apokryphos> gdh: It's a few things; nothing critical. A few .kde settings, and kicker stuff.
<apokryphos> gdh: or just until end of month, if you like :P. RC.
<Wurstmeister> Hopefully it'll get fixed next time I'll do dist-upgrade
<gdh> Cool. I hope someone notices my little plea on the SuggestedPackages Wiki page for the Pocket PC Konnector =)
<apokryphos> Wurstmeister: Yup; should be fine. I do loads of dist-upgrades, and this is the first time I've encountered problems with it, ever.
<gdh> that'd be so good to have - it's nearly impossible to compile afterwards since it needs to many -dev packages that don't exist :)
<apokryphos> gdh: they will probably, eventually. ;)
<Wurstmeister> That's fine
<gdh> apokryphos: That's it, I'm just doing what I can to influence future events :)
<moominski> man i can get into that file 
<Wurstmeister> I ssh-ed to my father's box and did dist-upgrade... he called me and said WTF has happened to his Kicker :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<gdh> Wurstmeister: Wow, my dad would've said something like 'my windows is broken'
<Wurstmeister> Well :) I installed Kubuntu on his box the next day it came out
<Wurstmeister> wanted him to experience LINUX :)
<smouche> got a xorg issue here (I assume)-- is anyone having a problem with desktop background gradients-- or any kde wallpaper using gradients-- looking awful?
<Wurstmeister> he's cool with trying new things
<smouche> other visuals look fine
<Roey> hi
<Roey> what package are alternative keyboard layouts in?
<Roey> I don't have /any/ listed here...
<incubii> yeah i do smouche, i restart the xserver and everything is fine
<apokryphos> Wurstmeister: a very good choice :). I hope he likes it.
<Wurstmeister> well...things are being worked on..I told him that this is developer's cutting edge stuff and he'll have to wait till the final release
<smouche> incubii, this happens every time-- it seems permanent for me.  Restarting doesn't help
<smouche> unless I'm missing something
<apokryphos> Wurstmeister: nice ;)
<Wurstmeister> He's PC illiterate
<apokryphos> heh
<Wurstmeister> why expose him to windows  :) ?
<apokryphos> Evil
<gdh> I like it :)
<Wurstmeister> well he's dual botting win2000
<gdh> Ah the dirty truth falls out =)
<incubii> oh well mine only lasts till i restart the xserver, but every time i reboot ti comes back. one solution was to set a modeline in teh config but alas taht does nto do anything for me
<Wurstmeister> He's getting away from win2k more and more
<gdh> definately play up the whole security / privacy / spyware thing =)
<Wurstmeister> I just need to make sure that he can watch those stupid little wmv clips
<Wurstmeister> Mplayer plugins will be installed shortly
<smouche> hmm, thanks for replying incubii.  A mystery, eh?  Could this have something to do with my having a widescreen display?  
<gdh> yeh if need be you can get the w32codecs package from christian marillat's debian repository..
<Wurstmeister> yup
<gdh> I'm sure they'll be fine with Ub...
<Wurstmeister> that is what I use
<apokryphos> Wurstmeister: hehe. Yup; have you checked thew iki article?
<incubii> well i guess its possivle
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
<Wurstmeister> I run Sarge here
<Wurstmeister> got all the plugins
<incubii> might wanna post in the forums and see what you get
<apokryphos> Qool
<incubii> i ran sarge on my G4. it was such a complete mess
<Wurstmeister> mozplugger is giving me some probs once in a while
<incubii> the installer was lovely though
<gdh> Hah, it should get a good review from the Linux paper magazines then
<gdh> since all they ever compare on is how pretty the installer is and if it detected all their hardware
<incubii> the one thing the ubuntu installer needs is adding the proxy question like the sarge one did
<gdh> People still use proxies thesedays? How quaint :)
<incubii> we do at work
<incubii> saves DLing the same thing 200 times
<gdh> Sounds like a good case for a PXE boot image :)
<Wurstmeister> Ubuntu is very nice
<incubii> im working on that actually
<Wurstmeister> Kubuntu as well
<incubii> but then we need a gigabit network
<incubii> as that would be too many machines
<Wurstmeister> I will drop it on my other box
<Wurstmeister> when the final is out
<gdh> incubii: I run a Linux call centre - as long as your switches have gbit you're OK :)
<gdh> each w/s only needs 100mbit
<gdh> since 12MB/sec is perfectly adequate.
<incubii> how many machines run through the switch
<gdh> everything is diskless + NFS/NIS based...
<Wurstmeister> sweet
<gdh> We're a small outfit.. only 30 Linux clients on one 1Gbit NIC at the server
<incubii> well i want to do that but unfortunatly they still want windows here
<gdh> I should really plug the second in and do some resilience...
<incubii> that an OS X but thats another story
<gdh> Unless you get all machine wanting to reboot at the same time, there's no speed drop ever
<incubii> thinking of doing OS X the PXE way
<incubii> but the problem with PXE boot is if the server goes down thats it
<gdh> v. true :)
<incubii> though with my workplace id have 3 servers for redundancy
<gdh> We have a pair of machines and each is configured to be ready to take over the task of the other if need be
<gdh> maybe 10-20 mins of frantic typing on my behalf then we're back up
<incubii> ah! a smart work place
<gdh> not an auto-failover, but not bad :)
<incubii> glad ours isnt the only one
<incubii> lol
<gdh> I'm scaring myself at the moment with OSPF and load-balancing...
<incubii> yeah atuo-failover is so nice when ti works
<gdh> It's all just very slightly above my head, but I can bluff it OK so that's all that matters =)
<incubii> heh
<incubii> i had to take over this place from a previous ghost image server
<incubii> it was horrible
<incubii> 47 different machine images to manage
<incubii> fuck that
<gdh> eech
<gdh> We have 'Shuttle' PCs all on one shared NFS root image.
<incubii> converted the whol windows section to Unattended Network Install
<incubii> much much better now
<Roey> anyone using kxkb for different keyboard layouts?  How come no extra keyboard layouts are listed for me??
<gdh> Roey: No, none of us have weird keyboards :)
<incubii> i want to try a dvorak kb
<gdh> Wow that'd be a mindfuck =)
<incubii> they are meant to be more natural arent they ?
<incubii> once you get use to them
<Roey> they're not
<Roey> there's no difference in typing speed, it's all myth.
<gdh> Yeh in the same way that your eyes actually get an upside down image but your brain reverses it...
<BamaJank> How can I find my kernel version from the command line?
<gdh> uname -a
<incubii> heh i watched a science show where at one uni they were putting headsets on people and reversing the image so when they took it off people saw upside down as normal
<gdh> incubii: I saw that :)
<smouche> I'm having a helluva time getting the "us-intl" (us with dead keys) layout to work write.  And switching layouts seems to screw things up.  This stuff if much easier in windows
<gdh> incubii: the folklore story on that topic I heard was of a guy who wore 'upside down' glasses until his brain flipped the image.. then took them off.. until his brain corrected..
<gdh> and repeated this... until he had a mental breakdown
<smouche> heh heh, "work write" 
<incubii> lol
<smouche> see, I can't even type.  Fucking layouts!
<gdh> Who cares if it's true or not- it's still funny :)
<Roey> um
<incubii> i just run xorgconfig, smouche
<Roey> do you guys SEE any layouts??
<incubii> well i dont need any diff layout from 101 generic us
<smouche> incubii -- any improvements?
<smouche> I haven't run xorgconfig 
<BamaJank> so I have 2.6.10-5 and it isn't available in the repository?  hrm...
<incubii> well soemtimes when i install my USB mouse is recognised so i run that to set it. even though its just as easy to edit xorg.conf ,lol
<incubii> isnt*
<smouche> I need my dead keys, dammit.  But I also need apostrophes.  I don't know how any body who uses more than one language copes with linux.  But I'm an ignorant noob, I know...
<gdh> Linux is only a front for America to take over even more of the free-thinking world :)
<gdh> discuss =)
<daaku> any kde guru's? i'm trying to get konqueror to use my specific font only.. and i think i need to do it using the custom stylesheet option.. any help would be appreciated
<regeya> gdh: *cough* finland *cough*
<BamaJank> There is #kde 
<gdh> Bah it's all just a cover operation for the TRUE cause ;)
<dimmak> i lost internet access after an autopackage installation... can anybody help me get it back? i am not getting much help from the #autopackage community... apparently i am an anomaly
<smouche> What pisses me off though, is that there are Englsih speakers who may have occasion to at least quote something in another language -- but the folks who set a lot of standards seem to have been relentlessly monolingual
<dimmak> i just want internet back on my desktop:-(
<smouche> shit. Englsih speakers, heh, I am one, believe it or not.  This keyboard is larger than the one I'm used to...
<gdh> smouche: I'll certainly admit that I miss the Windows style of being able to do common accents on a US/UK keyboard by Ctrl-Alt-E etc.
<gdh> I have absolutely no idea how to do accented characters in Linux 
<incubii> id help you if i knew what autopackage was
<smouche> my favorite thoughtless English chauvinist idiocy is the use of CamelCase for wikis -- how the hell do Germans cope with that?
<gdh> Yeh, I've never heard of autopackage
<gdh> smouche: That statement means nothing whatsoever to me, sorry :|
<regeya> CamelCase IsNot ProperEnglish
<smouche> gdh, the US-International keyboard for windows is the greatest invention since sliced bread.
<dimmak> autopackage.org ... you'll be redirected to a random mirror due to the recent slashdotting
<regeya> a popular Python-based wiki is MoinMoin, written by a german
<dimmak> i first heard about it when gaim provided a .package installation
<incubii> we use moinmoin at work
<smouche> gdh, German requires Capitalization for every Noun.  CamelCased wiki names don't work well for that.
<gdh> Ah, only one step away from Microsoft's lngHungarianNotation
<incubii> yuck i hate hungarian notation
<gdh> amen :)
* incubii stabs random air
<dimmak> but at the moment... i can access my router on my network... i just can't get past it to the internet
<dimmak> so i can't ping google.com or anything
<incubii> have you set your gateway to the router ip
<dimmak> it happened after doing an autopackage of firefox 1.0.2 ... i just want to fix it
<regeya> so when I name a variable isThisStupid, does God kill a puppy?
<dimmak> everything looks normal in ifconfig
<incubii> depends is the Puppy of type Integer
<gdh> regeya: three, actually.
<Roey> HI
<regeya> gah!
<gdh> Either 1) you should inherently KNOW asa coder what the type is.. 
<Roey> what are the nvidia packages for kubuntu, besides nvidia-glx ?
<smouche> GodKillsPuppiesNoMatterWhatYouDoRegeya
<gdh> or. 2) it shouldn't MATTER to the language.
<Roey> what are the nvidia packages for xorg?
<incubii> i cant be arse making my current kubuntu work. KDE just stops at initiaizing peripherals
<gdh> Roey: apt-cache search nvidia turns up a lot of things...
<dimmak> hey... it crawls for me there too
<gdh> including the 'linux-restricted-modules' packages
<dimmak> initializing peripherals slows way down
<gdh> (probably from multiverse)
<incubii> the problem with hungarian notation is non-english people have a hard time reading the variable names and functions etc
<smouche> yeah, incubii-- it kind of hangs on peripherals for me too, but eventually makes it.  I avoid the whole thing most of the time by just hibernating.
<Roey> gdh:  I'VE LOOKED.
<incubii> well it worked the first install
<Roey> gdh:  I isntalled nvidia-glx
<Roey> gdh:  but that's just for the kernel.
<incubii> but everyone after that fails there
<Roey> gdh:  not X.
<Roey> gdh:  not xorg rather.
<incubii> nto really important though, after all it is only a preview release
<incubii> what annoyed me more was i couldnt watch DVDs but i could use the DVD burner to burn them
<incubii> :D
<smouche> Sometimes, it just skips starting my touchpad altogether.  Fortunately there's a switch on this laptop that'll start it.  Usually.
<gdh> Roey: Are you sure? 
<gdh> roey: nvidia-glx contains the file ./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o 
<gdh> amongst many others
<dimmak> i do get a no ipv6 routers present message when i run dmesg
<moominski> where do i download Dependencies
<Roey> gdh:  hmm.
<Roey> gdh:  oh, it's the kernel modules, sorry
<gdh> =)
<Roey> gdh:  right..see, I installed 7791 through the nvidia package manager
<Roey> gdh:  and now I have 7791 (7167 rather, sorry)
<Roey> gdh:  on Xorg
<Roey> er
<gdh> It's a bit out of my league - my computer has an old Matrox PCI Mystique :)
<Roey> 7167 on the kernel
<Roey> and 6691 on xorg.
<gdh> but yeh the mismatched versions will be fatal =)
<gdh> hurray for closed source drivers, eh?
<incubii> i like binary drivers
<incubii> we need more of them
<gdh> gotta protect their intellectual property <pfff>
* smouche laughs at how the folks in #ubuntu have turned into a snarling mob.  Serves 'em right for typing "/join #kubuntu" at anyone who has a kde question in there...
<gdh> i.e. they daren't show us how many software patches are needed to work around bugs in the buggy hardware they had to rush out the door to beat ATI. :)
<Roey> smouche:  they're fucked in the head.
<Roey> anyhow,
<gdh> GNOME people are generally paying rent to live up their own backsides
<apokryphos> smouche: Heh. Debaticles in there are funny; very rarely get heated, which is good.
<smouche> Roey:   but still capable of talking and feeding themselves...
<gdh> it's all a tax dodge
<Roey> smouche:  I know, it's ironic.
<apokryphos> moominski: apt/synaptic
* apokryphos is off to bed, anyhow
<Roey> smouche:  so where is the Kernel module for nvidia located?
<gdh> yeh I've only just noticed the tiem...
<gdh> night, all =)
<smouche> like I know, Roey?  sorry!  
<incubii> nitee
<Roey> ok
* smouche is tired of having to subtract 12 from the clock every time he looks at the time in the evening hours...
<pepsi> so change it to a 12 hour clock
<incubii> lol
<regeya> yes
<incubii> im use to 24 hour
<Roey> same here.
<incubii> kubuntu ppc should come with an smp kernel on the cd
<regeya> I believe the 12-24 hour thing is linked to region, so if you're from, say, USia and have your lang set to en_US it should be 12-hour
<smouche> pepsi, I can't find an option for that.  Not in the "configure clock" dialog, anyway
<regeya> though I dunno
<pepsi> right click on it and go to Preferences
<pepsi> oh shit
<pepsi> this is #kubuntu
<smouche> well, it seems like I set the region about 8 times already, but I'll try again
<incubii> lol
<pepsi> so i dunno
<pepsi> its probably something similar though :D
* incubii waits for bubuntu
<smouche> yeah, set to Eastern Time.  There's no option here for 12 hour format, at least in the panel clock applet
<regeya> the only thing I know of is changing your region
<incubii> yeah set it to australia
<incubii> you know you want to
<smouche> 'course I could use "fuzzy clock"... ;-)
<regeya> you can do so through the control center:  Regional & Accessibility -> Country/Region & Language
<regeya> or alternatively
<regeya> if you're in a region that defaults to 24-hour time
<omni_lonnie> or right click on the clock applet and click "Date & Time Format"
<regeya> in that same entry, you can change it under the time & dates tab
<regeya> or that
<regeya> :-}
<incubii> or just learn 24 hour time
<omni_lonnie> ;)
<regeya> gets you to the same panel!  teehee
<smouche> omni_lonnie -- that must be the options screen I missed.  
<smouche> Seems to me all that stuff should be available under "configure clock"
<omni_lonnie> yep, but it's there :)
<incubii> you know the installer should say "updating apt repositories" instaled of "testing network repository"
<incubii> instead*
<smouche> anyway, thanks omni_lonnie --
<omni_lonnie> no prob
<smouche> I have to guess at the settings, and I think the panel needs to be restarted to even see the changes...
<regeya> yes
<regeya> I'm guessing you want 12-hour.  there's an option labeled 'pH:MM:SS AMPM' 
<regeya> clear as mud
<smouche> yeah, that's it...
<regeya> and yeah, the clock has to be restarted...
<smouche> thanks folks!
<smouche> actually, what I'd really like is to have more than one clock in a panel, with different time zones, but I'm assuming those settings are global only...
<omni_lonnie> actually, you can have dofferent time zones on different clocks
<omni_lonnie> just right click on one and choose "Show Timezone".  Each clock applet can be set seperately!
<smouche> hey, youe right -- cool!
<smouche> ooops, damn dead keys...
<smouche> kde is just too damn fun to fiddle with... amazing how much stuff I can run on here with 512 megs ram.  Now, if only there were an applet to force me to get my work done...
<difekta> kde is fun?
<difekta> you should check out gnom.
<difekta> gnome even.
<difekta> it looks way cooler.
<omni_lonnie> smouche: unfortunately I have the same problem ;)
<smouche> Well, then difekta, we won't try to make you difekt.
<difekta> difekta means "broken"
<difekta> it's esperanto.  similar to the word "defective".
<smouche> Once I turned off the freakin' bouncing cursors, I was very happy.
<LeeJunFan> difekta: obviously - you're using gnome :p
<difekta> kde seems way overdone and windows-like.
<omni_lonnie> Windows?  if only wondows was this cool!
<difekta> lemme try it again though and see whether it's gotten better.. /me goes to another xterm.
<omni_lonnie> -windows
<LeeJunFan> difekta: gnome seems undone and childlike.
<difekta> it just looks way windows-like.
<difekta> i don't see that at all.
<difekta> it's way more sleek and refined looking.
<difekta> lemme log into kde here..
<smouche> It's nothing like windows.
<difekta> oh it's soooo like windows.
<LeeJunFan> difekta: how do you edit menu's again?
<difekta> edit menus?
<LeeJunFan> difekta: in gnome?
<smouche> hah hah!
<smouche> good point, LeeJunFan
<omni_lonnie> well, it has windows, icons, a "start menu", a "trash can" and a lot more...
<difekta> you mean the menu in the task bar?
<difekta> /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<LeeJunFan> difekta: yeah.
<difekta> freedesktop guidelines.
<omni_lonnie> oh, wait that is mac like too...
<omni_lonnie> and gnome like too ;)
<difekta> i think gnome is way more mac-like.  aesthetic, pleasing to the eye.  sophisticated.
<LeeJunFan> personally I can't stand the mac granny look n feel.
<omni_lonnie> umm ok, but this is the *k*ubuntu channel ;)
<difekta> doh..i don't have kde.
<difekta> it looks so sleek and futuristic.
* difekta installs kde real quick.
<smouche> People let too much ride on how a distro looks "out of the box".
<difekta> woah..half a gig?  forget that.
<difekta> i toyed with kde.  it has all of these way commercial feeling look-and-feel theme choosing options.
<difekta> it's terrible.  it feels so plasticy and commercialized.
<LeeJunFan> difekta: yeah, that size comes from features like a menu editor. :)
<difekta> you can edit the menu in gnome just fine.
<LeeJunFan> difekta: and a mac doesn't?
<Roey> helloo again
<difekta> no.
<omni_lonnie> smouche: I agree.  I *always* customize the desktop I'm using no mater what it is...
<difekta> okay, the "plastic" theme is absolutely atrocious.
<smouche> kde is far less confusing for a new linux user, not because it's "like windows" but because (most of) the menus etc are self-explanatory, many of the applets work a lot better, it's just less aggravating to learn how to use...
<smouche> imho
<dimmak> i don't like gnome spatial file management by default... and is there an easy way to edit window settings in gnome?
<dimmak> like eliminating the border
<smouche> dimmak, don't know, I dropped gnome for kde -- try the #ubuntu channel.
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: last time I used gnome you couldn't even chose fonts w/o some cryptic string/name.
<dimmak> kde has more potential to get cluttered up
<dimmak> but i prefer it
<smouche> but dimmak, I think you need to look at the metacity or nautilus settings buried in gconfig.
<dimmak> i don't plan on touching gnome for a while... i was just interested
<incubii> i prefer KDE
<incubii> gnome jsut prohibits me from doing anything
<smouche> The latest version of kde seems like a gigantic improvement over ones I tried before, and the (k)ubuntu packaging was very very good
<calc> LeeJunFan: erm font chooser looks roughly like kde's
<smouche> I detest that gconfig thing in gnome.  How's a new user even supposed to know that they have to look at the settings for "metacity", buried in with all other apps, just so they can alter window behaviour?
<calc> LeeJunFan: so maybe you haven't used gnome in many years?
<calc> smouche: they aren't supposed to use gconf-editor
<smouche> I mean shit, a new user doesn't even know what "metacity" is.
<LeeJunFan> calc: yeah, I know it's been a while. I used to be hardcore anti qpl license, so I stuck it with gnome for a long time. But when qt relaxed a bit I was able to like kde better.
<calc> the part they are supposed to modify is exposed in preferences options
<calc> on ubuntu that is system->preferences->window
<smouche> I couldn't find anything in those (awful) gnome menus that I *was* supposed to use, though, calc
<calc> smouche: not my fault you are illiterate :)
<LeeJunFan> but I always hated gnomes rough edges and lack of standard features, etc... I'm gonna give it a try on one of my other systems in the next couple days - the live demo, just to check it out.
<smouche> that's gnome elitism all the way... ;-)  Actually, I know there's a "gnome control panel", but when I tried gnome warty, inexplicably it didn't appear in any menus.  Just gconfig.
<dimmak> well i am gonna play around with ndiswrapper... see you llater
<calc> LeeJunFan: i was the same way but found kde very lacking in consistency so switched back to gnome
<calc> perhaps kubuntu fixed the problems with kde upstream
<incubii> gnome cant use my dialup
<incubii> i have to dial from the console
<incubii> :D
<calc> that was broken for many years on kde as well
<calc> at least in debian
<calc> primarily i guess since no developers used dialup
<delltony> man i feel for folks that use dialup now days
* incubii uses 28.8kb thanks to the miracles of pair gain technology, oh what a miracle it is!
<delltony> ha 28.8kb i use 1000kb up and down a dedicated server :D
<incubii> we have 2mb/2mb at work
<incubii> that i continaully flat line
<incubii> lol
<calc> i used to have 8000/640
<LeeJunFan> I've got 4down/2up.
<delltony> i gotta get my porn fast :)
<incubii> we are trying to get 8/8
<incubii> which means i get my isos even faster
<incubii> :D
<delltony> well actually the server i use is not capped
<smouche> Good night, one and all, or good morning, or whatever time zone applies, and thanks for the help and hints
<incubii> pff clean install of kubuntu and it still hangs on peripherals
* incubii stabs stuff
<delltony> but as long as as i average 1920 a sec then they leave the cap off
<calc> since i haven't been uploading kde in the past few months i haven't really missed fast internet
<delltony> so at times ill shoot it thru the roof
<calc> i only have 1000/128 now
<regeya> hangs on peripherals...
<regeya> ?
<incubii> yeah KDE does
<regeya> ?
<incubii> then it goes away to jsut the background and does nothign else
<incubii> 1 out of 10 installs has actually worked
<regeya> wow...I must have one of those 10
* regeya feels lucky
<incubii> im on PPC though
<incubii> ;)
<regeya> heh
<LeeJunFan> I've installed on about 4 now - all good.
<incubii> i dont want it on my PC
<incubii> just my duel G4
<LeeJunFan> I've done a couple amd64's and a couple i386.
<incubii> woa its getting there slowly
<incubii> omg it appeard
<incubii> ow!
<incubii> it onyl took 10 mins to load KDE
<incubii> :D
<difekta> OKAY, I challenge anybody to top this screenshot in KDE : http://brokenladder.com/images/SCREENSHOT.PNG
<calc> incubii: do you have a lo interface?
<incubii> eh probably, the nic grabs DHCP assigned ip of the windows 2k3 ICS
<incubii> yeah i got lo
<difekta> you give up don't you?  that's right.  because gnome owns kde.
<regeya> difekta: 
<incubii> what are we trying to TOP exactly ?
<LeeJunFan> slackware dropped gnome.
<difekta> something that looks that slick.
<difekta> no way1
<incubii> you have a few windows open
<incubii> wow!
<LeeJunFan> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/03/28/009237&from=rss
<incubii> with a crud theme
<difekta> right.  open windows is what most people do in a gui.
<difekta> crud?
<regeya> wow, that's an ugly screenie
<difekta> it's slick as hell.
<difekta> you are insane.
<chavo> difekta, http://2sdw.com/images/3-13.png
<incubii> pff its an OS X crappy clone
<difekta> i have a mac osx wallpaper with an awesome minimalistic slick-ass-hell setup.
* calc likes the default ubuntu theme better than that
* incubii agrees
<incubii> what theme is that shavo
<incubii> chavo*
<difekta> that's okay i guess.  but the icon theme is silly.
<difekta> way overdone.
<chavo> difekta, http://2sdw.com/images/2-23.png
<difekta> and the kmail logo ruins your whole shot because it's so ugly.
<difekta> 404 on that one dude.
<difekta> i do like the minimalistic aspect of the first shot.
<chavo> http://2sdw.com/images/02-23.png
<LeeJunFan> not as ugly as all those nasty square lesstif looking gtk widgets.
<difekta> square looks better.
<difekta> there are round gtk things too.
<LeeJunFan> they still look plain and old.
* regeya waits for his l33t dialup connection to finish uploading a jpeg screenshot...
<incubii> lol regeya
<difekta> a perfect kde example there.  the title bars have gradients, which look terrible.  and the pop-up menu there has an embossed look.
<incubii> likewise
<incubii> still loading the first one :D
<difekta> instead of just having a flat highlight effect.
<chavo> difekta, you can change the look of the menu
<incubii> flat is last millenia
<chavo> from the control center
<difekta> i know that.
<regeya> difekta: you'd probably like kde better if it still had the kde1 windowstyles
<difekta> no.
<chavo> can you do that with any gnome themes.
<difekta> kde used to be way uglier.
<difekta> kde is just so overdone.
<difekta> it needs minimalism.
<incubii> its not a minimalistic desktop environment
<incubii> if you want that get XFCE or fluxbox
<regeya> http://home.earthlink.net/~regeya/shot-20050327.jpg <- heh
<difekta> but it should feel light and responsive and not so overdone.
<chavo> man my server is slow tonight
<incubii> thats like telling me ford should be holden
<LeeJunFan> difekta: that's what bash is for (minimalism).
<difekta> the first screenshot was pretty nice.
<difekta> lol.
<difekta> that's too minimalistic.
<difekta> i think fluxbox looks awesome with the minimalistic theme; but it doesn't have enough functionality.
<chavo> http://2sdw.com/images/3-06.png
<incubii> well what exactly do you need
<difekta> lemme look
<chavo> I like my computer to work for me, not the other way around.
<randabis_> the new kde rocks :) It made me switch
<difekta> the soft solid color is better, but the icons look atrocious.
<difekta> how new?
<difekta> i used kde a couple months ago and it still sucked.
<incubii> 3.4
<difekta> how new is that?
<incubii> like 2 weeks
<regeya> those icons give me the horny
<difekta> oh.  maybe i'll try it out.
<incubii> lol regeya
<chavo> same screen with diff. icons http://2sdw.com/images/3-06.png
<difekta> kde just feels kinda bloated i guess..that's the only way i can describe it.
<Roey> anyone here see any keyboard layouts besides English?
<regeya> they were windows first, and I think they were "ported" to gnome, then kde...could be remembering wrong
<chavo> those are a gnome icon set, ported to KDE by the way.
<Roey> I don't ahve any listed when I try to confiure...
<incubii> to each his own difekta
<Roey> *configure
<regeya> excellent!  go away.
<chavo> he said "bloated"
<incubii> look at all the people that praise windows
<Roey> *who praise windows
<Roey> objects->that, people->who
<LeeJunFan> chavo: shut up asswipe!
<Roey> ha ha
* incubii stabs Roey with a grammatically incorrect phrase
<Roey> =)
<randabis_> http://img145.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img145&image=snapshot36zn.jpg
<randabis_> :)
<Roey> hurtsa lot it
<LeeJunFan> chavo: please tell me you know what I was referencing when I said that :)
<Roey> randabis_:  is that an in-game image?
<incubii> is that console using alpha transparency or just screenshotting the background ?
<Roey> randabis_:  do you have the source at all?
<chavo> LeeJunFan, ???
<LeeJunFan> Beavis and Butthead.
<regeya> difekta: I blame Rasterman, but he did it to GTK+, and KDE followed suit.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, oh I missed that, sorry.
<randabis_> Roey, I forgot where I got that picture :/
<Roey> randabis_:  can you put it up somewhre?
<regeya> difekta: now GNOMErs fight to rewrite history, make GNOME look like the non-l33t non-configurable choice, and make fun of KDE for being as flexible as GNOME once was
<LeeJunFan> chavo: np. Just didn't want you to think I was attacking you for something.
<regeya> difekta: that doesn't excuse KDE devs for crapping up an excellent system, but it's not like they did it first. ;-)
<chavo> incubii, that's fake trans in the console. But you can enable real trans by uncommenting some parts of konsole code.
<incubii> ah, dont think i will be doing that
<chavo> no it doesn't work that well
* LeeJunFan wishes I still had an old screenshot of when I was running gnome on E while using konqueror from days long past.
<chavo> besides real transparency all the time makes it too hard to read
<regeya> indeed
<regeya> I'd like to hurt a few Apple engineers
<incubii> heh
<incubii> dont hurt the ones that make 30" LCDs
<incubii> i like those ones
<regeya> transparency, translucency, etc are great.
<regeya> just not in a GUI.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, I used gnome for a long, long time. But man they just keep mucking it up.
<randabis_> Roey, http://img237.exs.cx/img237/3031/050129035125593sy.jpg
<LeeJunFan> regeya: yeah, t-shirts :)
<chavo> lol
<regeya> hehehe
<Roey> randabis_:  thank you!!!
<randabis> Roey, np
<regeya> you know, on the one hand, there are things that GNOME gets right that Apple and Microsoft get wrong.  that's impressive.
<Roey> :)
<regeya> on the other hand, they tend to do grand sweeping changes in releases, sometimes without warning, sometimes against popular opinion.
<Roey> regeya:  that said, ar eyou using kde now or gnome?
<incubii> gnome are like goths
<incubii> they conform to non-conformity
<incubii> if you start liking it they change it
<LeeJunFan> incubii: haha
<regeya> Roey: kde
<Roey> ah, ok
<regeya> Roey: though until recently I was giving gnome an extended try
* Roey stabs incubii with a HIG
<chavo> Bow down to the almighty HIG!
<Roey> regeya:  why 'until recently'? what happened that you changed your mind?
<incubii> i dont even know what a hig is
<randabis> probably the new kde 3.4 :p
<randabis> it rocks my socks...I never thought I'd start using kde regularly again
<chavo> HIG == The death of Gnome.
<regeya> Roey: if I have to resort to the command line more than 45% of the time, it's crap
<LeeJunFan> To admit - gnome has been a while with me. But last time I tried it was the stupid things that pissed me off about it - I mean how hard is it to line up icons on the taskbar?
<regeya> Roey: also, GNOME is t3h slow
<randabis> yeah kde pwns gnome in speed now
<Roey> I have problems with kde though too
<Roey> for example, the menus
<LeeJunFan> I'm going to look at gnome again tomorrow, but I don't expect I'll be staying, who knows.
<incubii> i struggled to create a shortcut in gnome that actually worked
<incubii> :D
<Roey> and the way that they never have what I need
<regeya> indeed chavo; it was annoying for a while, any time a new under-development app was announced on GNOME news, seeing these "it's not HIG compliant" posts
<regeya> who cares if it's useful--we gotta fix that HIG compliance FIRST!
<incubii> lol
<LeeJunFan> oh, and esd. Does gnome still use that?
<randabis> what I really hate about gnome 2.10 is the way they totally fucked up the networking tool
<randabis> you can't even add interfaces with it anymore
<regeya> Roey: also, when I posted that screenshot to my freebie Web space a few minutes ago, I went straight from the screenshot app to FTP via the Save dialog
<regeya> !
<chavo> regeya, you can't beat that.
<incubii> excellent
<incubii> VFS rocks
<regeya> when you get it to work, yeah
<dimmak> i got my 54g wireless card working with kubuntu via ndiswrapper... a first... thank you kubuntu
<incubii> now to get my ipod working on here again
<dimmak> happy happy joy joy
<incubii> anyone else using kubuntu on PPC here?
<LeeJunFan> incubii: that shouldn't be hard - plug it in and go to media: in konqueror
<incubii> doesnt automount LeeJunFan :)
<incubii> have to manually mount it
<incubii> loads the module for it though
<Roey> hey... a few ideas for KDE app names... BuKkake and Konfusion...
<Roey> er
<randabis> gtkpod works well
<Roey> bukkaKe
<incubii> lol
<Roey> =)
<incubii> yeah gtkpod works nicely
<incubii> still have to mount the ipod though first
<incubii> :P
<incubii> oh it automounts now
<incubii> sweet
<incubii> must of broken my other install somehow then
<LeeJunFan> incubii: try amarok :)
<incubii> i still need an fstab to right click and mount though
<LeeJunFan> you shouldn't if it's in media:
<LeeJunFan> I mounted my camera earlier w/o it being in fstab.
<incubii> well it errs that there is no entry
<LeeJunFan> huh, I just checked my camera again.
<incubii> hmm well it needs it but then its just a matter of adding it in
<LeeJunFan> incubii: no fstab, but it's in mtab allright.
<LeeJunFan> incubii: are you in media:/ ?
<incubii> yes
<incubii> i click mount on the ipod partition
<incubii> and i get
<LeeJunFan> I wonder what the diff is?
<incubii> "mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etcmtab <cr> Please check that the dist is entered correctly"
<incubii> disk*
<LeeJunFan> incubii: have you done updates yet?
<incubii> i think i will switch from firefox to knoquerer
<incubii> konq*
<incubii> nah not yet
<incubii> thats tnite
<incubii> since im on 28.8kb dialup
<Roey> hey
<incubii> :P
<Roey> where's konq-plugins ?
<LeeJunFan> incubii: maybe that's it. updates to udev/hal maybe.
<Roey> and pykde3
<Roey> hehe
<Roey> and KEYBORD LAYOUTS :(
<incubii> im going to upgrade the kernel tnite
<incubii> and KDE some time
<incubii> lol
<Roey> incubii:  how
<Roey> incubii:  what are you going to put on da kernel
<Roey> ?
<incubii> upgrading to latest kubuntu 2.6 kernel with SMP
<incubii> as this kernel is only uni processor from the CD
<incubii> :|
<incubii> cd doesnt come with smp
<incubii> probably one of the slight annoyances that could be fixed for duel ppc systems
<incubii> konq didnt like viewing media:/ while i put a dvd in
<incubii> :|
<incubii> the KDE side image on kubuntu is wrong
<incubii> it says 5.4 but should say 5.04 ?
<chavo> incubii, never noticed that because I have the side image turned off, but you are right
<LeeJunFan> what side image?
<incubii> on the main kde menu
<LeeJunFan> mine just says kde3.4
<incubii> mine says kubuntu 5.4
<difekta> i'm just going to install kde for the hell of it and try it out.
<difekta> since you fuckers say it's good.
<LeeJunFan> My ~ dir is years old - I probably have a diff theme or something.
<difekta> ;)
<LeeJunFan> I'm not really a fucker, but I did stay at a holidy inn express last night.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, you can put a custom side image in your ~/.kde somewhere
<difekta> lol.
<LeeJunFan> chavo: not that I've done on purpose. Maybe it's part of an overall theme.
<LeeJunFan> Mine has KDE 3.4 and a blue Gear in my side/menu.
<incubii> did you install KDE through ubuntu or use the kubuntu iso ?
<randabis> LeeJunFan, did you install the kubuntu-default-settings package?
<chavo> hmm I've got the kubuntu side image here.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it's on here.
<LeeJunFan> I installed from CD about a week ago on this drive, been keeping up to date daily.
<LeeJunFan> I think my amd64 install (which is way older on another partition) has the same.
<LeeJunFan> BTW - that login screen - is that really kdm or some bastardization? I can't change anything about it.
<incubii> maybe its really GDM in disguise
<LeeJunFan> incubii: it looks more like it.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, it's kdcm
<chavo> kdm
<randabis> I don't know about that...I've used a custom gdm theme for a while now
<chavo> you can theme kdm in 3.4
<LeeJunFan> ldd /usr/bin/kdm doesn't show a single qt or kde library that it's linked to.
<dimmak> yellowonblue theme looks scary
<incubii> heh
<incubii> maybe its static ?
<Roey> *it's
<dimmak> did icon zooming go away?
<chavo> dimmak, yes
<dimmak> oh well
<incubii> its there falt its nort werkin
<incubii> :P
<omni_lonnie> but I liked icon zooming :(
<LeeJunFan> incubii: I can't change my background or any other option on the login via kcontrol - so I'm wondering if kubuntu didn't pull a Mandrake and write their own dm and call it kdm.
<incubii> search the forums
<incubii> ming be info on it there
<incubii> might*
<dimmak> LeeJunFan: system administration>>login manager
<chavo> LeeJunFan, I can change my kdm here. I've changed the theme. And Mandrake rewrote kdm, they call it mdkkdm
<incubii> upgrading udev fixed my KDE bootup troubles
<dimmak> make sure you sudo
<LeeJunFan> chavo: not until I bitched about it on the cooker list.
<incubii> :D
<dimmak> or su
<incubii> now it boots in 9 seconds
<incubii> :O
<chavo> LeeJunFan, aha
<incubii> loads*
<LeeJunFan> chavo: first they removed the real kdm.: )
<chavo> yes
<LeeJunFan> I wonder why I can't change my login settings, but then I wonder why you and I have a different menu image too :)
<LeeJunFan> btw - I created a new user and it has the same image in the menu. So it's not a remnant somehow left from a 3 year old .kde dir.
<dimmak> LeeJunFan: sudo kcontrol
<incubii> hmm now it recognises the ipod as a removeable device but i still cant access it without fstab entry
<LeeJunFan> dimmak: I did that. I'll try again.
<dimmak> oh ok
<dimmak> i just use the control center through the menu
<dimmak> then it actually has a button for administration mode
<LeeJunFan> brb - gotta try.
<billytwowilly> nice. kaffeine 0.6
<LeeJunFan> no deal - It changed the passwd echo to 3 star, and the graphic type to keramic (had to make changes everywhere to see what might actually work), but still kubuntu background.
<billytwowilly> smooth people. smooth.
<dimmak> LeeJunFan: the login manager or the splash screen?
<LeeJunFan> login
<dimmak> LeeJunFan: the splash screen is under appearance and themes
<dimmak> in case it might be that
<LeeJunFan> I get kubuntu background - then the one I chose for login, then my desktop background.
<LeeJunFan> It loads my chosen background between the login background and the desktop.
<LeeJunFan> if I check /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc it says Wallpaper=/usr/share/wallpapers/KDE34.png
<billytwowilly> LeeJunFan: what are you trying to do?
<LeeJunFan> change my login background.
<billytwowilly> change it in backgrounrc if you don't want to see the default background for a moment while kde loads your chosen background.
<LeeJunFan> backgroundrc has what I want to show - but that isn't what's showing on the login screen. It only shows for a second while kdm quits and hands over to kwin.
<billytwowilly> yah, then you have to set it where dimmak said you should.
<LeeJunFan> I did.
<LeeJunFan> Nothing changes the actual BG that's shown while I type in my passwd.
<LeeJunFan> I think the kubuntu theme is overriding anything I change.
<dimmak> i haven't played around with it enough then
<LeeJunFan> /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<dimmak> found it?
<chavo> LeeJunFan, it's the theme
<LeeJunFan> no matter what BG I choose it's the one in there that's shown - with all the buttons.
<incubii> for my ipod problem i just put it in fstab and auto mount
<chavo> look in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc for UseTheme
<incubii> to /mnt/sda2 then softlink it to /mnt/ipod and /media/ipod
<incubii> :)
<incubii> works nice ly
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I saw the theme in there. But what buttons will be there if I remove the theme? :)
<chavo> it will be a small dialog window
<LeeJunFan> chavo: that's what I want. :) thanks. No way to change that via GUI?
<chavo> that will use the theme you choose in control center
<chavo> LeeJunFan, not yet
<chavo> there's an app on kde-apps.org but it's still in development
<LeeJunFan> brb.
<chavo> works for me, I changed my theme with it.
<LeeJunFan> that was it.
<chavo> LeeJunFan, you can just start a new session to test the changes you know
<LeeJunFan> chavo: oh yea, forgot about that. I'm old school :)
<chavo> hehe
<difekta> OMFG kde is robust as hell.
<LeeJunFan> who the hell are you and what have you dont to difekta ?
* incubii wonders if he impressed or not
<LeeJunFan> s/dont/done
<difekta> heh
<difekta> i just installed kde
<difekta> so many apps!
<difekta> but i'm still in gnome running them...
<difekta> lemme hop over to another xserver.
<incubii> alot nicer then 6 months ago hey ?
<membreya> kde...robust? :| lol
<difekta> it has about 5 times the apps on gnome.
<LeeJunFan> kde is harvested from only the finest GUI beans :)
<membreya> lots of apps yes..but it crashes at least once a day on my computer :P
<membreya> especially bad when artsd dies
<incubii> yeah artsd i dont like
<LeeJunFan> membreya: wth are you doing?
<incubii> it still has its problems but its a lot better then it use to be
<LeeJunFan> incubii: arts is the lesser of the evils though. esd is worse.
<membreya> that's why alsa rocks :P
<incubii> true that
<membreya> and artsd typically crashes when I'm using kaffeine
<LeeJunFan> alsa isn't a server - or are you talking about some other alsa.
<difekta> I like how freedesktop standards make kde and gnome basically interoperable.
<difekta> i can see kde apps and gnome apps all in my applications list.
<incubii> kaffeine works better with my ipod then amarok does
<difekta> holy cow..they also can put things in the same notification applet.
<dimmak> i like amarok a lot
<incubii> amarok plays static
<incubii> unless you know why
<membreya> amarok doesn't even play my mp3s :|
<incubii> plus it says theres no sound engine
<dimmak> no idea... didn't ever use it until kubuntu
<incubii> well everything else plays fine
<incubii> i dont mint though
<incubii> im happy
<incubii> :D
<dimmak> i like the statistics database you can register for
<membreya> lol and I can quite happily crash my kaffeine :P
<incubii> though the mac pc speaker is not the best for playing sounds
<dimmak> i was letting it recommend music from my library based on what i was currently listening to
<incubii> but it will do
<membreya> I just have to tell it to add my 978 music videos to its play list
<membreya> locks the PC up lol
<dimmak> and seeing how deep it would go into my music
<incubii> how well does it work ?
<membreya> damnit..out of smokes >:\
<dimmak> i was impressed with it... and the best part i find is that it uploads my listening habits to share with other people using the feature
<dimmak> so it will recommend artists to others based on my listening
<incubii> ah
<incubii> interesting feature
<membreya> any idea why I get no sound out of amarok ?
<dimmak> a type of information harvester that i totally support
<incubii> dunno membreya thats the problem i have
<dimmak> lemme see if it works on my laptop
<incubii> says theres no sound engine so just plays static
<incubii> everything but amarok plays sound
<membreya> I don't even get that error message..says that it's playing ..but I don't hear anything
<incubii> so i know its amarok
<chavo> incubii, you need to install some output plugins for amarok
<incubii> man all i need is to whack in a wireless apple nic and this box is set
<membreya> aah just looked at engine, and there's nothing in there
<incubii> really?
<incubii> suggestions?
<membreya> a media player..with no default output..that's some clever planning :P
<incubii> amarok-engines ?
<incubii> maybe they arent allowed to include them or just plain forgot
<incubii> i choose arent allowed to as it causes conflict and much heated debate
<incubii> :D
<chavo> yes and amarok-gstreamer amarok-xine
<incubii> ok ill do that after the kernel finishes coming down
<incubii> see if that fixes it
<incubii> if kaffeine support ipod playlists id be set
<dimmak> amarok works fine on my puter
<dimmak> lappy as well
<incubii> man if linux could support ipods 100% with something as flashy as itunes i could move all of the office over to linux
<incubii> no more OS x
<incubii> :D
<membreya> but ...OSx :'(
<incubii> im not a big fan of it
<incubii> i like it
<incubii> but i prefer kubuntu
<membreya> it's soooooo pretty :)
<incubii> :P
<incubii> agreed it is
<membreya> i want a KDE theme that replicates it
<incubii> cant wait to see tiger
<incubii> ill have to upgrade the entire office to tiger the week it comes out
<incubii> :D
<chavo> membreya, get baghira
* incubii loves working for a company that requires bleeding edge
<membreya> mmm untested software in a work environment :P
<chavo> it's a style and window decoration that is OS X like
<incubii> untested software, thats what warrantis and SLAs are for
<incubii> hehe
<incubii> blame them!
<incubii> yeah baghira looks nice
<chavo> I'm not a big fan of OS X styles though.
<incubii> i like plastik/lipstick
<dimmak> can you run adium in kubuntu?
<membreya> chavo: it won't have the pretty minimising action though :(
<incubii> much nicer on the eye then keramik
<incubii> what is adium ?
<dimmak> messenger... adium.sourceforge.net
<chavo> membreya, that stuff will be coming soon. Can't stand it myself.
<incubii> id assume so dimmak
<chavo> If I minimize a window I want the thing gone.
<membreya> again chavo ...it's pretty :P
<membreya> but osx minimises it in styyyyyle
<dimmak> well can you run any powerpc application in linux?
<chavo> not my style.
<dimmak> expose is a great app
<incubii> define powerpc application
<incubii> do you mean OS X apps in linux ?
<dimmak> all my computers are x86... but i have been playing around with pearpc a lot
<chavo> membreya, http://2sdw.com/images/3-13.png that is the baghira window decoration.
<dimmak> power pc vs x86 architecture
<incubii> i run linux on PowerPC
<incubii> if i need an OS X app i just fire up MOL
<incubii> mac-on-linux :)
<dimmak> i see
<incubii> runs OS X inside linux at native speed almost
<membreya> chavo: ...could it be ...true alpha blending
<incubii> never tried pearpc
<incubii> is it any good ?
<chavo> membreya, yes it's been available since xorg 6.8
<chavo> still a little buggy though
<dimmak> not close to how you described mol... but pearpc is for x86 machines emulating power pc environments... it does on the fly translation of the power pc instructions to x86 instructions
<dimmak> so you don't nearly the speed as a virtual machine that is not translating into different architectures
<incubii> it runs OS X though doesnt it ?
<dimmak> yes
<incubii> i think QEMU can run OS X too now
<incubii> or they are getting there
<dimmak> at a much reduced speed from the native x86 processor... they estimate it at 1/15 the native processor speed
<dimmak> mac-on-linux is a ppc application... that is why it works great at what it does
<dimmak> similar to vmware for x86 machines
<incubii> ah
<dimmak> pearpc is bridging the gap between running mac-osx on an x86 machine
<incubii> thats right, CherryOS was a complete rip off of it
<dimmak> which is a lot harder than the opposite
<dimmak> yeah
<incubii> i need to install Synergy on these boxes
<incubii> get tired of using two keyboards and mice
<incubii> hehe my canary is chirping along to my dance music
<membreya> grrr amarok isn't even starting for me now ...ok I've gone into .kde/share/config and rm'd amarokrc ...where else is it hiding its config?
<incubii> wish i knew so i could tell you
<dimmak> do i need to add my current user account to the drives group so that i can play dvds?
<incubii> i dunno, if you find out let me know!
<incubii> it pisses me off, i can burn but i cant play
<dimmak> alright... i'll try it out... let me do all my upgrading... so i don't destroy my account while adding it to another group... happened on my desktop account
<dimmak> nice having two installations to play with
<dimmak> my internet is still borked on the desktop... and i blame autopackage
<incubii> have you tried redoing what failed ?
<dimmak> yeppers... no luck
<dimmak> it was a firefox autopackage
<dimmak> beware... one of the developers could replicate the problem within firefox itself... my problem was system wide
<dimmak> and i haven't repaired the damage
<dimmak> so autopackage and kubuntu aren't playing well yet
<incubii> ah
<incubii> ill stick to apt-get/synaptic
<incubii> :)
<incubii> wait till it matures more
<dimmak> yeah... i still like it... even if it hates my guts... oh the life of a stalker:-)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> poor thing you touch it once and it fucks you over
<dimmak> worked fine for gaim
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> I have ubuntu 4 installed and want to install kubuntu-desktop via apt-get and when i go to do this i get a message saying "Couldn't find package Kubuntu-desktop"
<membreya> how do you restart artsd?
<verden01> any ideas
<incubii> verden do apt-get update; apt-cache search kubuntu
<verden01> ok thanx i'll try that
<incubii> if its not there you may need to add repositories, or its not availbable for warty
<incubii> hmm i dunno whether i should install firefox or just use konq
<delltony> membreya, noticed you asked the question about restarting artsd
<dimmak> i prefer firefox... but i don't think it supports search prefixes
<dimmak> like typing "gg search string"
<dimmak> for google and stuff
<incubii> ah
<dimmak> and i like that feature a lot
<dimmak> i think konq is doing a decent job of emulating the best of firefox
<membreya> that's me delltony :)
<incubii> by that you mean "gg:kubuntu"
<incubii> ?
<dimmak> hadn't used it in a while
<membreya> namely.. I'm getting an error to say /dev/dsp busy
<dimmak> don't remember it requiring a colon... but apparently it does
<incubii> is there a way to use the feeling lucky option that way
<dimmak> yeah... i'll find the options
<dimmak> just a moment
<dimmak> there is a big list
<dimmak> i usually truncate my favorites to single letters
<dimmak> control center>>internet and network>>web browser>>web shortcuts
<incubii> ah ok
<incubii> wow i never knew that
<ricochet> Question, I installed ubuntu a long time ago, then changed my sources to debian so I could get stuff I wanted.  Now I changed back to hoary, distupgraded.. trying to install kubuntu-desktop, but I am getting the error:kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-newt but it is not going to be installed
<incubii> cool
<dimmak> yeah.. it was something i got familiar with in windows
<dimmak> using the tweak ui powertoy
<incubii> ah
<dimmak> you can add any search engine you want too ... if one is missing
<incubii> wow it really does to im feeling lucky
<dimmak> you can change the delimiter to a space:-)
<incubii> stuff firefox
<incubii> :D
<incubii> i think i wil
<dimmak> no more colon for me
<dimmak> i would add single letter shortcuts too... to make it even faster
<delltony> membreya, you simply killall artsd and it will restart when needed
<dimmak> now i just need to add an address bar to a panel
<incubii> thansk man
<incubii> this will help so much
<dimmak> yeah... i like it a lot
<incubii> you just increased my productivity
<dimmak> i do my best
<incubii> all it needs is dictionary.com
<dimmak> yeah... you can add it, i am right now
<incubii> same
<dimmak> just go do a search at dictionary.com with a random string
<dimmak> and replace that string with {@}... i think
<dimmak> have to test... i was just comparing the other ones
<membreya> what plugins are people using for amarok to play MP3's?
<incubii> xmms engine
<incubii> ?
<dimmak> that is what mine uses
<membreya> i only have xine, artsd & gstreamer
<dimmak> just search for amarok in kynaptic
<membreya> already have all valid options enabled in kynaptic for amarok dimmak 
<dimmak> incubii: it is \{@} for the search string
<dimmak> and it tells you
<incubii> oke doke
<incubii> kernel-smp 98%
<dimmak> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=\{@}
<incubii> :D
<dimmak> that is mine
<dimmak> for the search url
<incubii> vga=791 = 1024x768  so what is 1280x1024
<dimmak> 42?
<dimmak> please note that is a joke
<incubii> yesh i know
<incubii> the meaning of life is 42
<incubii> :P
<dimmak> whew
<dimmak> who knows what catastrophe i might have caused
<incubii> lol
<incubii> you know what would rock of web shortcuts worked in xchat
<incubii> wow even doing it in the alt+f2 run dialog works
<incubii> im impressed
<dimmak> yay... add run command to your panel
<dimmak> and you can use it there too
<dimmak> run command works as an address bar... good stuff
<incubii> :D
<incubii> man that rocks
<incubii> i use to do that with Litestep on windows
<incubii> have the run command accessible on the taskbar
<dimmak> i have never been impressed with alternate shells on windows
<dimmak> always very buggy
<incubii> bblean is nice
<incubii> so was yz dock
<incubii> never had problems with them
<incubii> others, yeah the were buggy
<dimmak> i like having a desktop... without having to configure a bunch of plugins to emulate one
<dimmak> very minimal... but took away too many features for me
<incubii> ah thats better
<incubii> now normal users can mount the ipod
<dimmak> brb
<incubii> there we go now amarok works 
<faked> for mplayer, can I use the marillat-source from debian unstable, or is there another source for kubuntu?
<faked> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main <-- does this work on (k)ubuntu?
<delltony> faked, i use them work just fine
<faked> delltony: ok, thx
<incubii> amarok works great now dimmak
<dimmak> oh cool
<delltony> you will probably have some issues on the keys though faked 
<dimmak> checkout scrobbler under settings>>configure amarok
<delltony> you need to do gpg --keyserver www.keys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<marcusT> marcus top 3 list of annoying things in his install:
<marcusT> 3. can't change language to german at the moment
<marcusT> 2. hald stuff still  doesn't work correctly and now doesn't even know that / is mounted
<delltony> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<marcusT> 1. constantly running kbuildsycoca after login
<dimmak> this is me>>http://www.audioscrobbler.com/user/dimmak/
<incubii> yeah it rocks once it works
<incubii> i have not heard of any of those bands
<incubii> might have to do with being australian though
<incubii> hmm a lot of people use chatzilla
<incubii> is it any good
<incubii> does kubuntu have a splash logo
<dimmak> i prefer just using gaim
<incubii> for bootup?
<dimmak> that shows your progress as things are loading?
<incubii> yeah
<incubii> like fedora core
<dimmak> appearance and themes>>splash screen
<dimmak> or do you mean the boot loader?
<dimmak> grub
<dimmak> i don't think so
<dimmak> brb
<incubii> wonder what i need to do then to get it. YDL, yellow dog linux for ppc has one. just prefer it too see the 640x480 dmesg text
<dimmak> anybody successful with dvds? ..."Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"
<dimmak> and libdvdcss isn't in the repository
<dimmak> google google
<gsuveg> re
<froud> kpackage reload operation stops at 99%, anyone else getting this?
<froud> opps
<froud> kynaptic reload operation stops at 99%, anyone else getting this?
<froud> sorry my bad
<froud> ignore, it finally worked :-)
<membreya> does anyone know any easy way to burn .wma files onto an audio CD?
<gsuveg> actualy kubuntu run perfect on hoary ?
<incubii> almost perfect
<incubii> it is a preview afterall
<verden01> Hi
<incubii> howdy verden01
<verden01> hows things
<incubii> yea alrite
<verden01> cool
<verden01> been using kubuntu for long
<incubii> since came out
<incubii> as an iso
<verden01> how longs that?
<verden01> i only have the first ubuntu but am now upgrading to hoary and will then install kubuntu-desktop
<verden01> i've always liked kde 
<incubii> im nto really sure, lol
<verden01> :-)
<verden01> have u tired many other distro's
<verden01> tried
<buz> yeah gtk-qt works again
<buz> dunno why or how, but it seems to do ;-)
<incubii> what is that
<buz> a gtk theme that makes gtk apps look mostly like kde apps
<coruja> hmm, i updated kde-i18n-de again, this time the right size i suppose, but i'm not allowed/able to change language settings in kcontrol...
<coruja> though i can choose german as language, but nothing happens, it won't even appear in the 'languages box'
<coruja> any idea? ;)
<buz> noticed that myself just now
<buz> did you try to log out of kde?
<coruja> i restarted x several times...
<buz> that's weird then
<buz> personally, i don't care for german much but others here sure do
<buz> it's especially strange as ubuntu is big on i18n
<coruja> i've changed the locale settings in the kdeglobals file by hand (to de_DE), but again, nothing happens
<coruja> let's wait and see if any other has rather the same problems, maybe even with ather languages...
<buz> mhhh is there any place i can get kde-bluetooth from?
<coruja> kde-apps.org, or maybe hints where to find there?
<buz> did try rpmseek, it finds some debs but all links are broken
<coruja> hmm
<buz> and the link on kde-apps.org is pretty much down, sf only has the source
<buz> ah it's supposedly in kdeextragear
<incubii> hmm why cant i play DVDs
<buz> dvd playing on linux isn't entirely legal
<buz> so it's not installed by default
<buz> what you can do: add universe and install videolan
<incubii> vlc?
<buz> yeah
<incubii> yeah did that
<incubii> still no go
<buz> that's weird
<buz> works for me
<incubii> must be the PPC thing
<incubii> looks like i have to compile libdvdcss
<buz> u using ppc?
<incubii> yea
<buz> mhh on x86 it works
<buz> but i can't remember if i had to install libdvdcss myself, actually
<incubii> once you go duel ppc its hard to go back to uni x86
<buz> it was in the rep that i know
<incubii> lol
<buz> didn't need to compile anything
<buz> yeah only i'm not shelling out 2000$ for a dual g5 ;-)
<incubii> work related gift
<incubii> :)
<buz> if i did, i'd probably run osx on it anyway
<incubii> i have to admin the things so its best taht i have one at home
<incubii> infact if i bought one
<buz> i never quite understood why anyone would get an overpriced mac just to run linux on it ;-)
<incubii> i could do a tax write off
<incubii> as its required
<incubii> :D
<incubii> oh linux runs so fast
<buz> don't speak of taxes, i should do my declaration today ;-)
<buz> paying is bad, filling out the paperwork much worse
<incubii> just theres teething problems on PPC that arent in x86
<incubii> i woulda thought it would be easier to support less ahrdware
<buz> probably best to use gentoo or some such on ppc
<incubii> nah gentoo was much much worse then this
<incubii> this works liek a charm
<incubii> i just want to watch DVDs
<buz> i want to use bluetooth, but no kde bluetooth in sight anywhere
<incubii> ah well guess ill use windows box next to me till then
<buz> i finally got rid of that plague
<buz> you could always use osx you know ;-)
<coruja> hehe
<incubii> nah dont like OS X
<incubii> it doesnt like me doing things
<buz> it's pretty but somewhat weird
<buz> has a life of it's own me thinks
<buz> and it's sloooow
<incubii> its like buying a bmw then wanting to rice it up
<buz> what kind of weirdness is this? the deb for klibido needs libidb 0.5.13 but debian has 0.5.2
<incubii> i blame al gore
<buz> he's on the board, doesn't mean he gets to say anything
<incubii> nah cause he invented the internet
<buz> i blame jobs. he's a maniac
<incubii> :))
<buz> the sole fact that he ships one button mouses says about everything
<incubii> but we all know it was george bush who did
<incubii> did you read on slashdot they are thinking of a two button mouse
<incubii> and they call it innovation
<incubii> lol
<buz> best thing is you can hook up a normal mouse just fine
<buz> in fact i don't know anyone who actually uses that crappy mice
<incubii> i have an MX1000 attached to it
<incubii> at work that is
<buz> beyond me why anyone would pay that much for a mere mouse
<incubii> oh they are very nice
<incubii> it is a lot of money
<buz> mhh yeah but a 10$ optical does the same job
<incubii> but then why would anyone spend $1000's on clothing
<buz> maybe if you play 3dshooters all day
<incubii> when $2 tshirts do the same job
<buz> so other people see they did ;-)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> i sit infront of a computer for about 18 hours of the day 14 of those are at work
<incubii> i stare at 2x30" plus 4x20" screens on 1 machine alone, i need comfortable equipment
<incubii> :)
<buz> WTF do you work
<incubii> stock trading company
<incubii> :D
<buz> ah ok
<incubii> im it support though
<incubii> IT*
<buz> i've seen traders with 6 23" and the like
<incubii> well b4 we got the 30" screens they had 8x20"
<buz> lol
<incubii> now they have what i mentioned above
<buz> i'm still debating myself if i should switch to a finance major, actually
<incubii> and they are thinking of going for 4x30"
<buz> i'd prefer 4*20 inch over 2*30"
<incubii> i thought of that too since i work in finance 
<buz> IT majors suck badly at my university
<incubii> well 4*20" is alright if you have good LCDs with small monitor edges
<buz> and since IT is technically a faculty of economics department, i can switch for free
<incubii> cool
<incubii> i get half my work paid uni course off thanks to my work experience
<incubii> :D
<buz> around here, uni is paid for by the government (save some measly 1000$ tuition a year)
<incubii> well we can defer our payment
<incubii> but then you end up paying it through tax after you earn a certain amount
<mfoxela> hi, are there known problems with kwallet? Since I made an update yesterday, its not working anymore.
<incubii> never used it
<incubii> wow i love that bug
<incubii> kde crash handler crashed
<buz> ROTFL
<incubii> so now it endlessly crashes
<mfoxela> :)
<incubii> ah i hope the release fixes the bugs
<incubii> i think i will update kde
<incubii> come back next week it should be done
<incubii> :D
<mfoxela> can somebody try that: open kwallet and choose File->New Wallet. Do you get an dialog?
<incubii> give me a sec
<mfoxela> thaks
<buz> i can't even open kwallet it seems
<mfoxela> thanks
<buz> ah now
<buz> i get a dialog
<buz> also seems to continue when i enter some stuff
<mfoxela> hmm, did you do an update the last days?
<buz> every day
<incubii> it would appear even having a dvd in the drive makes KDE crash horribly
<buz> must be a ppc thing incubii 
<mfoxela> I'll restart kde ...
<incubii> wallet works on here
<buz> is there a way to have different colors for calendar categories in kontact?
<incubii> must be an x86 thing
<incubii> lol
<incubii> no idea
<buz> doesn't seem like it is
<buz> aaah under configure, not categories dialog
<buz> kinda weird
<incubii> i hate when they change one lil package in the package list then i have to DL the whole bloody thing again on 28.8kb dialup
<buz> i haven't been on dial up since 2000 fortunately
<buz> these days i got 2mbit cable, goes swoosh and it's done ;)
<incubii> :P
<incubii> does that at work for me
<incubii> usualyl i just take my drive and plug it in another machine and dist-upgrade
* incubii drinks pepsi
<incubii> aw refreshing
<pepsi> hi
<incubii> mfoxela, kwallet works in kubuntu ppc
<mfoxela> hi, after restarting kde, kwallet is working again, thank you for trying
<incubii> i love web shortcuts
<incubii> someone pointed them out to me today, and they rock
<buz> sheesh this sucks. the egroupware konnector for kontact sometimes duplicates events
<incubii> yuck
<incubii> kill it
<incubii> rm -rf /
<buz> NAH that can't be right
<buz> school at 8:15 in the morning three times a week?
<mfoxela> I think this connector isn't ready for daily use, had lots of problems with it
<apokryphos> mfoxela: yes, for things like kwallet, kcoockiejar etc. they won't be functional properly until after restarting kde
<buz> they want to kill me because of sleep deprevation
<apokryphos> to start the daemons
<mfoxela> apokryphos: I thought I did a restart after updating yesterday :)
<apokryphos> :P
<incubii> yay opensource flash for ppc
<incubii> and it works
<incubii> :D
<incubii> sort of
<incubii> lol
<haggai> is anyone here waiting for fixed translation packages?
<haggai> ie kde-i18n that works
<haggai> deb http://kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs / 
<haggai> I've put them up there until they are accepted into the archive
<buz> haggai: the apache on there cuts the filenames short, can't really tell what the link leads to this way ...
<haggai> buz: that was to be added to your sources.list.  But do3cc_ just told me the packages are on the mirrors anyway
<buz> ooh
<buz> i overlooked the deb in front of the url
<marcusT> haggai: define on the mirrors anyway... because the i18n I installed this morning still doesn't work
<haggai> marcusT: 'dpkg -l kde-i18n-\*' should show 3.4.0-0ubuntu2, not ubuntu1
<haggai> ubuntu1 was broken
<marcusT> it does, but it's still broken for me
<haggai> wierd, I wonder why I didn't see this
<haggai> I'll see if I can get the packages from the mirrors instead of my locally built version
<marcusT> because I use i18n-de, yesterday, I couldn't select any other language, now I can add geman, but it won't get added to the language list and does not have any effect
<buz> marcusT: that works with the new package it seems
<marcusT> doesnt for me...
<buz> did you get them from the url haggai posted?
<buz> works with those
<haggai> marcusT: which language are you trying to use?
<marcusT> de
<incubii> Linux anubis 2.6.11-1-powerpc-smp #1 SMP Fri Feb 11 16:46:07 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<incubii> excellent
* haggai installs kde-l18n-de
* _P_ installs kde-l18n-it
* Pointwood installs kubuntu-desktop ;)
* amu installs OSX 
<Pointwood> heh
* apokryphos installs kpat, so he doesn't feel left out
<gsuveg> whats the size of kubuntu-desktop install ?
* incubii installs Dr Dos 8.0
<Pointwood> +80MB
<incubii> its the size of my left testicle
<apokryphos> :-o
<Pointwood> your left testicle is a virtual testicle?
<gsuveg> Pointwood: thx.
<Pointwood> that's the download
<Pointwood> it says it'll use up around 200MB of space
<gsuveg> Pointwood: thats clear.
<apokryphos> Probably. It pulls in a lot of things like OpenOffice, Konversation etc..
<froud> how do you check for a list of maintainers using apt
<incubii> ok in windows explorer theres an option in the context mention to open up search for the current directory is there anyway to get this for knoqueror
<incubii> menu*
<gsuveg> Pointwood: before im test the live cd ;)
<Pointwood> :)
<gsuveg> i dont used kde 1.x ago
<Pointwood> what display manager do you recommend?
<_P_> no
<_P_> it daesnt work  anymore 
<apokryphos> Pointwood: kdm, obviously. :P
<Pointwood> hehe
<_P_> in18-it  is there now  but  not selectable
<Pointwood> apokryphos: sounds like a very unbiased oppinion :p
<do3cc__> you mean, it ignores you if you click it?
<apokryphos> Impartial as a Judge.
<_P_> yes
<Pointwood> oh well, I can always change it later I guess
<apokryphos> _P_: sorry, haven't been following the convo. Did you add haggai's repo?
<_P_> uhmmm  no 
<_P_> i am sorry
<apokryphos> No worries :P. Yup, they're uploaded up there [his repo]  until they're accepted into the actual archive
<do3cc__> _P_: It probably doesnt help. which version of kde-i18n did you install
<apokryphos> it
<apokryphos> (whoops, perhaps not; guessing)
<Pointwood> so, next up is a reboot I guess
<_P_> added 
<apokryphos> Pointwood: if you upgraded hoary -> kubuntu, it's not really necessary, but might be a good idea anyhow.
<Pointwood> well, a logout at least :)
<apokryphos> certainly
<Pointwood> see ya shortly...hopefully :p
<_P_> ok 
<_P_> haggai:  daesnt  work 
<_P_> i tryed  purging  the  old  one 
<_P_> and reinstaling  ubuntu2 
<_P_> but  it  is  there  
<_P_> i click  on it  but  nothing  happened
<coruja> hmm, nothing new according to the kde-i18n-problem...
<_P_> and reinstaling  kde-in18-itubuntu2 
<_P_> kde-in18-it-ubuntu2 
<coruja> it has installed correctly, but i can't choose any language except the default en-us
<coruja> (in kcontrol)
<do3cc__> I do not believe this is a kde-i18n specific problem
<do3cc__> Since yesterday I have a similar problem with kopete
<do3cc__> there it simply ignores me if I try to log in
<coruja> hmm
<incubii> im glad i dont require anything other then the default english
<coruja> hehe
<coruja> english is also fine with me, but german would be nice ;)
<haggai> ok it seems the ubuntu-built i18n still doesn't have all the translations :(
<coruja> i suppose it has, maybe, but it's not possible to put them into kde yet...
<incubii> is gcc/g++ smp aware?
<haggai> incubii: no, do parallel makes
<haggai> incubii: make -j[number of processors] 
<incubii> ah ok
<incubii> woa thats fast
<haggai> incubii: not all makefiles are testing with -jn so you might get extra breakage.  That's why its not enabled by default
<incubii> oke doke
<haggai> incubii: there is a semi-standard for DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS for those packages that the maintainer has tested
<incubii> it compile SDL almost twice as fast
<Pointwood> hmm...what does kubuntu use for sound? mplayer doesn't work anymore...
<incubii> artsd
<apokryphos> Pointwood: aRts
<apokryphos> but, that shouldn't affect output of mplayer
<coruja> Pointwood: doesn't mplayer work at all or is there 'just' no sound? maybe then a closer look to kmix would help...
<Pointwood> hmmm
<incubii> i found in kmix if i have drc turned it i get no sound
<Pointwood> changing mplayer prefs to arts helped
<coruja> ah, ok :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :)  hey
<apokryphos> g'day
<incubii> oo session restoring
<incubii> funy
<incubii> funky*
<yuxel`> i'm using kernel 2.4.27 on kubuntu and i want to install nvidia driver, i've compiled nvidia-kernel-source and build nvidia-kernel-2.4.27blabla and install it and now i can see nvidia on lsmod, then i've changed "Driver      "nv" to Driver      "nvidia"" on xorg.conf but when i try startx it will give an error like (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<yuxel`> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<yuxel`> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<buz> is there an easy way to get sources for most everything?
<amu> yuxel`: why you dont use 2.6er kernel's, 2.4.27 isnt supported 
<amu> buz: apt-get install kde
<amu> or kubuntu-desktop 
<buz> i got kubuntu on this machine
<buz> i want to build some stuff
<yuxel`> amu: winmodem drivers dont work on 2.6 :(
<buz> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92052 supposedly should be fixed since 3.3.1 but happens to me on kubuntu?
<amu> yuxel`: ? see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3486.html 
<yuxel> amu: winmodem drivers dont work on 2.6 :(
<yuxel> i've found the problem
<yuxel> i've a package named linux-restrict-modules and it contains nvidia driver for 2.6
<yuxel> that was the problem
<randabis> buz, if there is a precompiled binary, why not just use it? speed increases from custom compiles are negligible
<amu> yuxel: what i read from google, they run with a 2.6 kernel 
<randabis> oh, nvm
<yuxel> amu: free drivers dont work :)
<randabis> you seem to have another reason
<buz> randabis: there isnt one of kdebluetooth
<amu> ex. ltmodem (Winmodem) is fully supported by ubuntu
<yuxel> anyway, i've fix the problem
<yuxel> thanks
<MindZEye> Oh lord, looks like OpenOffice 2.0 has made loads of Debian fanatics explode.
<haggai> MindZEye: how do you mean?
<MindZEye> Apparently, Java is now a dependency.
<MindZEye> http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/03/22/204244&from=rss
<randabis> buz, I see
* MindZEye ponders the response from the Ubuntu bod.
<haggai> MindZEye: thanks for the link, I hadn't noticed the article yet
<randabis> It doesn't matter to me...I use java regularly anyway
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone know if/when kubuntu will bring down the new version of gwenview that doesn't crash on double-click when its a kpart?
<buz> Quinn_Storm: gwenview preview works for me
<Quinn_Storm> buz: preview something in konqueror & then double-click on it
<buz> ah that's interesting 
<buz> flat out crashes
<Quinn_Storm> buz: yep its a known bug and they fixed it but kubuntu hasn't picked up the fix yet
<Quinn_Storm> buz: its easy to just not double-click but it is slightly annoying
<Quinn_Storm> buz: I do like gwenview though, its the only one of the four quick-viewers that supports animated gifs
<buz> i hate anim gifs anyway
<buz> does anybody know how to have kontact display the location of a calendar entry?
<buz> (in the calendar overview i mean)
<Quinn_Storm> http://www.nickmongo.com/images/sleepykitten.gif - one of the few good uses for animated gifs (I promise it is what it looks like it is from the url).  as far as the kontact calendar entry thing...what do you mean by location?  it should bold the font of days w/ entries...
<buz> Quinn_Storm: you can set a location where the event takes place
<buz> which is quite handy for people like myself who can't ever remeber where their lectures actually are
<Quinn_Storm> buz: ah, not sure, I don't use kontact pretty much at all, though I may start eventually
<buz> it's pretty neat especially with the egroupware integration
<gdh> Quinn_Storm: That's the best URL ever :)
<Riddell> Quinn_Storm: thanks for the hint, I'll take a look at gwenview today
<Quinn_Storm> gdh: thanks, I found it on the kitty pictures livejournal community I think
<Quinn_Storm> Riddell: sure, its not a big deal as its easy to not double-click, but I just figured I'd bring it up
<azad> how to mount an usb-stick
<_P_> i added a  line in fstab 
<azad> mind pasting it?
<_P_> and after  type media://
<_P_> on konqueror
<gdh> Should CDs / DVDs be auto-detected by hal / dbus?
<azad> ohh it's automounted
* azad feels stupid
<azad> but thanks for that konqueror thing
<_P_> azad  is  automounted 
<_P_> but  it  daesnt  work  without  a  line in fstab
<azad> maybe there's already a line
<MindZEye> Could someone else give this a whirl to see if it occurs for them please:  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102678
<gdh> I'm sure it does, but typically expect at least a month before it gets marked as NEW
<MindZEye> gdh: Was that in response to me?
<gdh> yes, sorry :)
<MindZEye> Ah, it's basics though, it had me really confused when I was trying to fix some HTML.
<MindZEye> WTF?  It's already been fixed and marked as a dupe.  I can't believe I didn't see that when I searched for it.
<gdh> ha cool :)
<MindZEye> I'm impressed by the response speed though.
<gdh> hm, that's a bit daft... default Konq from Hoary preview opens all text/plain docs in OpenOffice.org
<gdh> given thenumber of poorly-configured webservers out there... etc.
<gdh> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/hoary/ ... I didn't expect a 13MB .deb to appear in a word processor :)
* gsuveg install kubuntu
<underlord> can someone point me in the direction of how to set up nfs shares in kubuntu?
<underlord> do i just need to share a folder from konqui?
<randabis> underlord, there's an entry on setting up nfs in the ubuntu wiki I believe
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHowTo/view?searchterm=nfs
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSClientHowTo/view?searchterm=nfs
<randabis> those two should get you going
<underlord> ty
<randabis> np
<underlord> * is proud to have an all linux network :D
<underlord> all ubuntu infact
<underlord> hrmmm, kernel stuff, im gona have to reboot :\
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> mayday
<gsuveg> im installed the kde-i18n-hu but i cant setup the hungarian language
<gdh> From what I read here yesterday there were big problems with all translations.. 
<gdh> i.e. the packages were almost empty
<gsuveg> :(
<gdh> new ones have 'been uploaded' but I don't know how / when they'll make it round to the download mirrors
<randabis> underlord, actually, I don't think a reboot is required..I don't remember rebooting when I setup nfs anyway...could be wrong
<haggai> gdh: there is a problem with the ubuntu buildd infrastructure and I can't get working packages built today
<underlord> ooh
<haggai> gdh: you can download working packages from: http://kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/
<gdh> haggai: Ah bum :( Did you manage to get the OpenOffice 1.x KDE-native Open/Save dialogs working :)
<haggai> gdh: install this one-> http://kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hu_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<haggai> gdh: no I haven't looked at it
<gdh> haggai: thanks for the link. I only speak English, but I'll at least know the URL is in the history now :)
<gsuveg> haggai: thanks
<gsuveg> other newbie question:
<gdh> haggai: OK just wondering =) Would you be the person to bother about kitchensync / Konnectors?
<gsuveg> kmail can handle my Maildir ??
<haggai> gdh: ah sorry wrong nick
<hunger> gsuveg: yeap, kmail does maildir.
<haggai> gsuveg: install this one-> http://kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hu_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<haggai> gdh: what exactly do you want to know about the konnectors?
<gdh> haggai: Specifically, getting the 'PocketPC Konnector' at http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/kde/konnector/index.php built for universe?
<gdh> It's near impossible to build this code standalone
<gdh> because it needs all the X, Qt, KDE Kitchensync devel files
<gdh> most of which don't exist as packages.
<gdh> and I don't fancy recompiling 90% of my system.. if I wanted to do that, I'd use Gentoo ;)
<gdh> It's just that without this Konnector, all of the SynCE / Raki / RAPIP/ Kitchensync framework is nearly useless.
<gsuveg> haggai: installed
<gdh> It seems a crying shame to waste all that work and to fall at the last hurdle
<gsuveg> my mails in Maildir
<gsuveg> maildur/maillist/....
<gsuveg> maildir/personal/
<gsuveg> etc.
<gsuveg> haggai: thats can use with kmail without import ?
<haggai> gsuveg: I wasn't talking to you about kmail
<haggai> gsuveg: I don't understand your question either
<gsuveg> haggai: sorry
<gsuveg> haggai: it works. thanks
<haggai> gdh: why do you need to recompile 90% of the system?  From the lbs you listed I think you'll only be missing kitchensync devel stuff
<gsuveg> hunger: have you understud my problem?
<gdh> haggai: Certainly the ./configure script for pocketpccommunication.tar.gz wants at least the X devel, Qt devel, KDE devel.. and I'm worried about things like mismatched symbols.
<gdh> esp. as there's no -dev package for kitchensync
<gdh> there have been a couple of other lost souls on here looking for a package of this Konnector, so I thought I'd bring the matter up here in the hopes it could be done 'properly' =)
<gsuveg> haggai: now im use mutt+maildir
<gsuveg> i would like use kmail, but me dont clear how can i handle maildirs with kmail
<gdh> gsuveg: At worst, install an IMAP server and connect IMAP to localhost?
<gsuveg> on my laptop? doh 
<hunger> gsuveg: kmail expects all its mails to be in ~/Mail (IIRC they changed that to some hidden folder by default nowadays).
<membreya> hunger: /var/mail
<hunger> gsuveg: You should be able to set a symlink from there to wherever your mails are actually stored.
<hunger> membreya: Nope:-) Somewhere under ~/.kde.
<hunger> membreya: /var/mail is for incomming mails, not for storage.
<membreya> ooooooooooooh :D
<gdh> I guess having 'Mail' in a homedir is just asking for the clueless to delete it by accident =)
<hunger> gsuveg: kmail keeps adding some hidden files to that dir... You might want to clean those up if you ever move away from kmail.
<hunger> gdh: Well, I keep getting upset about having some app deceiding which non-hidden dirs I want to have.
<gdh> :) Policy decisions, gotta luv 'em...
<gsuveg> hunger: msg possible?
<hunger> gsuveg: ?
<gsuveg> hunger: can i send msg ?
<hunger> gsuveg: Dunno... try it.
<gsuveg> hunger: ah. like the imap server ?
<haggai> gdh: the X, Qt and KDE devel libs should all be available, leaving just the kitchensync libs to worry about
<gdh> haggai: LOL it's the kitchensync stuff thatI have no idea about :)
<gdh> but I will try =)
<hunger> Is ubuntu using xorg or the xfree server by the way?
<gdh> x.org
<hunger> Ah, good:-)
* hunger could never stand the xfree guys he had met:-)
<haggai> gdh: try apt-get source kitchensync
<gdh> haggai: K, thanks.
<hunger> Nice enough fellows... but I hated the "oh, just use xfree" attitude.
<gdh> haggai: Quickie, would I want libqt3-mt-dev or libqt3-dev
<gdh> I've never understood why both are there =)
<haggai> gdh: -mt- is best - it is built with multithreaded support
<gdh> thanks.
<hunger> gdh: non-mt is faster since it does not need to do locking, but you are safer of to use the mt version as long as you are not absolutely sure the programm is singlethreaded.
<hunger> gdh: And IIRC the kde apps all need the multithreaded version (-mt), so you will introduce a new dependancy when using the singlethreaded qt.
<gdh> hunger: Ah cool, mt it is =)
<gdh> haggai: Sorry for the continued hassle - this is all new to me.. I've satisfied all the deps and ./configure completes fine, but this seems to be a CVS snapshot - there's a 0-byte Makefile... I've tried "make -f Makefile.cvs dist" but there's no ./autoconf.sh or anything
<gdh> haggai: is there a 'common practice' that I've missed?
<gdh> haggai: Scrap that, I just found out that pocketpccommuniction is deprecated already and replaced by something else :)
<randabis> does anyone know what package handles the cookie handling service for konqueror?
<randabis> I think I removed it by mistake
<Blissex> randabis: thats extremely unlike -- I guess it would be in 'kdebase'.
<randabis> Blissex, well, I'm not sure...all I know is that the service will not start
<Blissex> randabis: what is the name of the service that won't start?
<randabis> when I go into the cookie section of control center, it says "unable to start the cookie handler service"
<randabis> so konqueror is not handling cookies at all
<gsuveg> why show prety small fonts in other apps (as kde) ? for example gaim ?
<Blissex> randabis: odds are you will find moe details in #KDE about these things...
<Blissex> gsuveg: what does that mean?
<randabis> I'll go ask someone there
<gsuveg> Blissex: for ex. the gaim show 5px font
<gsuveg> Blissex: but in gnome-session it show 11 monotype
<Blissex> gsuveg: is that what you want or not?
<gsuveg> not
<Blissex> gsuveg: well, it all depends as usuall...
<gsuveg> Blissex: me sound like, all not kde apps fonts show smaller
<Blissex> gsuveg: however KDE font selections do not extend to GTK/GNOME apps, but there are _two_ possible fixes.
<gsuveg> the firefox menu to small
<gsuveg> Blissex: whats thats ?
<Blissex> gsuveg: the two possible fixes are: use a GTK/GTK2 theme (in '~/.gtkrc' or '~/.gtkrc-2.0') that selects the fonts you want...
<Blissex> gsuveg: or use a delightful KDE extension that is a GTK/GTK2 theme that reads its settings from KDE, not from one of those files.
<haggai> gdh: heh
<gsuveg> Blissex: the 2nd sound better. whats that ?
<gdh> haggai: Am almost there - it compiles fine - just trying to get multisynk to 'see' it now :)
<Blissex> gsuveg: I have it in my Control Panel under 'Appearance & Themes:GTK Styles and Fonts'
<Blissex> gsuveg: you may have to install it explicitly though.
<nydust> is it posible to install kde from kubuntu on ubuntu?
<gsuveg> nydust: hmm?
<gsuveg> nydust: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<apokryphos> heh
<Blissex> nydust: almost certainly yes...
<Blissex> nydust: depends on which release of Ubuntu though.
<nydust> thanks
<nydust> cause i dony have a cd burner here, and just has installed ubuntu and want kde 3.4
<nydust> thanks
<nydust> Blissex, i have the latest and are upgrading to hoary now
<Blissex> nydust: that should be ok...
<nydust> Blissex, thanks
<Blissex> nydust: someone was however mentioning in KDE that the very most currrent KUbuntu packages are slightly dodgy right now.
<nydust> hmmm, not good. 
<apokryphos> nydust: nothing critical at all; we can talk you through any problems. Just involves adding "clock" to kicker etc.
<nydust> maybee i should waith a bit more, to bether suport. 
<gsuveg> kbabel part of kdesdk right ?
<nydust> do you know how i can enable dri on my mobile ati radeon card?
<apokryphos> nydust: It's up to you; they're no big problems though, at all. If you want, could wait till RC is out, though.
<Blissex> nydust: that someone was <apokryphos> so he should know :-)
<nydust> ;)
<_P_> ahahahahha  i come  from  cooker mandrake devel 
<_P_> and  i can  tell you  that  kubuntu  issue are  nothing 
<apokryphos> _P_: any tales from your long travels? :D
<apokryphos> heh
<_P_> in front  of  the  monster  problem  that mandrake  has  in this  fases
<gsuveg> Blissex: have you idea whats pkg the kde+gtk ??
<_P_> kubuntu is  better  now  than mandrake  10.1  power pack :D 
<_P_> and  i use  both 
<_P_> apokryphos:   kubuntu  crew  is  doing  a really  great job 
<Blissex> gsuveg: that would be 'gtk2-engines-gtk-qt'
<_P_> and this  channel  is  a  test 
<apokryphos> Great/active devs, yes. :)
<_P_> 5  users  one  month  ago ... look now :D
<apokryphos> heh
<gsuveg> Blissex: thanks
<haggai> gdh: cool
<gdh> haggai: Now kitchensync sees it, but nothing happens when I press 'Sync' - ah well, one for the synce-users list anyway. Cheers :)
<gsuveg> Blissex: im install and test later. now i have work :(
<_P_> someone  have  installed  kmobiletools ?
<_P_> to  talk  with mobile  trough bluetooth?
<gsuveg> can i chat with kopeta as with xchat ? one window for irc channels ?
<_P_> there  is  a  deb sources in the  site  but  some  lib  problem  installing
<_P_> es  gsuveg
<gsuveg> es = yes ?
<_P_> :)
<_P_> yes
<_P_> sorry
<gsuveg> if (es = yes) then echo "how ?" ;
<gsuveg> _P_: np :)
<hunger> gsuveg: I found kopete to be very crash-prone...
<hunger> gsuveg: Did not like it too much because of that.
<_P_> i like  kvirc  
<hapo> how much memory is recommended for kubuntu?
<gsuveg> hunger: if can i resolve gtk font problem im stand with xchat+gaim
<gsuveg> hapo: many ;)
<gsuveg> hapo: i have 512
<hapo> is 128 megabytes of RAM bearable?
<hapo> :/
<gsuveg> hapo: imho use smaller wm with 128MB
<Blissex> hapo: it is if you configure it very carefully.
<hapo> i just heard that kubuntu could suit better to low-memory systems than ubuntu
<Blissex> hapo: the great advantage of KDE is that all KDE apps share the same libs.
<hapo> because kde consumes less ram
<hapo> than gnome 2
<Blissex> hapo: this advantage works well if you use _only_ KDE apps.
<hapo> ok
<hapo> the distro would go to my laptop
<hunger> hapo: I have someone use kde3.3 on a Pentium 133 with 128MiB RAM.
<hapo> on my main desktop i have 512 MB :)
<gdh> SODIMMs are very cheap - get more RAM if you can :)
<hunger> hapo: It does run... but it is really slow.
<hapo> ok
<hapo> thanks for the information, anyway
<gsuveg> hapo: test xfce4.2
<hunger> hapo: but the girl does not know better and she is really happy with it.
<hapo> hehe
<Blissex> hapo: also, it is very important not to use AA fonts, and use only X11 bitmap fonts if possible.
<Blissex> hapo: and to use only the builtin themes of  QT and KDE, not anything fancy, and to avoid any sort of cool graphics stuff, including background images.
<Blissex> hapo: also, to save on memory, I dont starte KDE using 'startkde', which starts a number of cool things like KDesktop, but just with 'kdeinit kwin; kdeinit kicker'.
<gdh> don't forget on many systems you'll have cups, postfix, inetd running... none of which may be necessary...
<hunger> hapo: you hear blissex? Use kde, but make it as boring and bad looking as possible;-)
<gdh> cups -> lighter lpd... postfix -> ssmtp dumb sendmail wrapper
<Blissex> hunger: you going to buy some extram RAM for <hapo>? :-)
<hapo> humm, when i used a hdinstall of knoppix on the same computer the version of kde included with it ran quite ok
<hapo> but it was a little older version
<hunger> Blissex: Nope, I am not volunteering for that.
<hunger> hapo: knoppix is on kde 3.3 IIRC. That is not that different from 3.4. You should be fine if you could stand knoppix:-)
<hapo> well, maybe i should try this out
<hapo> at least kde should run much better than gnome 2 :)
<SuperCatFrog> hi - before i install kubuntu on my cusins computer, i want to know a few things first. does kubuntu have a package repository yet, if so, how large is it. and does it come with ndiswrapper on the x86 install cd?
<hunger> hapo: grab the livecd and test that...
<hapo> i'm a gnome enthusiast myself but well, sometimes you have to be more pragmatic ;)
<Blissex> SuperCatFrog: Ubuntu has a gigantic package repository, and it can also use just about all Debian packages...
<gdh> SuperCatFrog: Yes, there are three repositories, totalling Packages files of just over 3M
<gdh> No idea about ndiswrapper.
<hunger> Is ndiswrapper even legal?
<gdh> Probably as legal as Wine is...
<SuperCatFrog> hunger - in the uk it probably is
<Blissex> hunger: sort of... Nobody has complained so far.
<hunger> ndiswrapper is GPL, isen't it?
<gdh> it's up to whatever license you get the Windows NDIS drivers under.
<SuperCatFrog> also, is there any difference between ubuntu (after apt-get install kde) and kubuntu? im not sure if i'd rather use ubuntu with kde
<hunger> So why may you use it to load non-free drivers?
<Blissex> SuperCatFrog: however 'ndiswrapper' is a bad bad idea. It is easier/cheaper to just get a supported WiFi device.
<randabis> SuperCatFrog, you'd want apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; not apt-get install kde
<gdh> hunger: Why isn't Ark non-free because you *might* use it to open .RARs of warez?
<Blissex> hunger: remember the non-GPL driver exception for the Linux kernel itself...
<SuperCatFrog> blissex - i cant do that, im installing it on my cusins computer, im not paying for a new wireless card for him, and he wont want to buy one
<randabis> apt-get install kde would be overkill
<SuperCatFrog> randabis - why? 
<Blissex> SuperCatFrog: Possibly, possibly also try Kanotix or Knoppix if KUbuntu does not do that.
<hunger> gdh: With ndiswrapper you are loading non-free code into the the address space of GPL code... that is not allowed in the GPL. Opening non-free data is different.
<randabis> it would install EVERY kde package iirc..including kdetoys, kdeaddons, etc, etc
<randabis> you'd have a mass of bloat
<gdh> hunger: OK, I have no idea how it works internally :)
<hunger> Blissex: Is ther such a exception in ndiswrapper?
<SuperCatFrog> randabis - thats fine by me
<randabis> but not for people wishing to save on disk space, and not for people who do not wish to have packages they'd never use
<randabis> kubuntu aims to balance things out, as ubuntu does with the gnome desktop
* hunger thinks the ndiswrapper guys made it illegal to use their code for its intended purpose by not reading the license conditions of their own code.
<gdh> Nice catch 22 :)
<hunger> Stupid that...
<gdh> reboot time =)
<randabis> SuperCatFrog, ndiswrapper should work fine if the card is supported by it...you'd just need to get the ndiswrapper-utils package, and a copy of the windows drivers
<randabis> I have ndiswrapper working on my laptop for instance...well, it works, but I cannot get connected to my network now for some reason ever since we switched to WEP.
<randabis> wireless is working fine with the atmel drivers on my desktop though :)
<SuperCatFrog> randabis - how can i install ndiswrapper-utils without a network connection?
<randabis> SuperCatFrog, I believe the package is on the cd
<SuperCatFrog> o ok
<SuperCatFrog> thanks
<SuperCatFrog> would i be best with ubuntu+kde or kubuntu?
<randabis> both are the same
<SuperCatFrog> ok thanks
<randabis> kubuntu is not a fork of ubuntu..it is part of ubuntu
<gdh> Ah yes I see what people mean about the current dist-upgrade breakage :)
<omni_lonnie> although ubuntu+kde will give you a bunch of gnome stuff, while kubuntu by it self doesn't...
<randabis> that's true
<azad> got a skystar 2, does anyone know how to get it working under linux? (that's a DVB card)
<gdh> azad: You've looked at the linux-dvb list at linuxtv.org ?
<azad> no i'll have a look and find out what this is
<gdh> All the modules needed should already be in ubuntu - should only be a matter of loading them
<gdh> I dunno if the SS2 needs any firmware, etc.
* lunitik wonders where kompmgr is  :(
<azad> hm
<azad> gdh i found an entry with my card.. does my graphics card 3d acceleration and so on have to work?
<Riddell> lunitik: part of kwin package
<azad> cause i never handled to get the radeon running
<gdh> azad: No, the SS2 is a budget card - it only provides a data stream
<lunitik> Riddell: hmm... where do I configure it? 
<azad> okay
<gdh> whether or not your 2D display is up to showing full screen video is fairly irrelevant :)
<azad> mh okay
<azad> so then.. i think i have to get a programm to watch?
<lunitik> Riddell: nm... I think I found it  :)
<gdh> Yeh, I'm not so sure about all those apps - I have a full DVB card and use VDR...
<gdh> I know nothing about the 'WinTV' style apps..
<azad> VDR is an application that would work?
<gdh> azad: No, VDR's intended for building a standalone set top box, it's probably not what you're after.
<azad> mhh
<gdh> It also would need you to configure some kind of software MPEG2 decoder plugin.
<gdh> messy
<Roey> heya
<azad> oh.. well.. then i'll give google a chance to find something
<_P_> i am  going  to  hate  amarok
<azad> thanks gdh :)
<_P_> everytime i start  this program  it  scann  al  my  HD building i don't know  why 
<gdh> azad: Good luck :)
<gdh> _P_: I already do and went back to beep-media-player :)
<gdh> It's at least GTK2 based...
<_P_> uff
<omni_lonnie> _P_: yah! iI noticed that too...  I wonder why?
<omni_lonnie> amaroK also uses *huge* amounts of RAM.
<_P_> ah  so  it not only  my  problem?
<_P_> uhmmm 
<_P_> i was  thinking  about  some  strange  setting  
<omni_lonnie> _P_: nope... :)
<omni_lonnie> well, I didn't see any place to turn off "hog all my RAM" ;)
<omni_lonnie> so if you find it, let me know
<_P_> ;) ok
<_P_> find it
<_P_> it is  a  small  cross  on the  right up  corner
<_P_> :D
<omni_lonnie> :D
<_P_> amaroK has crashed! We're terribly sorry about this :(:(
<_P_> 
<_P_> But, all is not lost! You could potentially help us fix the crash. amaroK has 
<_P_> attached a backtrace that describes the crash, so just click send, or if you 
<_P_> have time, write a brief description of how the crash happened first.
<_P_> 
<randabis> In Soviet Russia, RAM uses YOU!
<_P_> Many thanks.
<_P_> 
<_P_> Engine:   arts-engine
<_P_> Build date: Mar 8 2005
<_P_> CC version: 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<_P_> KDElibs:  3.4.0
<_P_> TagLib:   1.3.1
<_P_> that s all :(
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<_TeRmInEt_> any people?
<omni_lonnie> hello :)
<_TeRmInEt_> :)
<_TeRmInEt_> nice to meet u
<omni_lonnie> likewise...
<gdh> Where's .sm ?
<gdh> Surinam?
<_TeRmInEt_> southern europe
<_TeRmInEt_> into italy
<gdh> ah, cool :)
<_TeRmInEt_> :)
<_TeRmInEt_> one question, can I change language setting in to kubuntu?
<gsuveg> _TeRmInEt_: from en to other ?
<_TeRmInEt_> yes
<_P_> _TeRmInEt_:  yes 
<gsuveg> yes
<gdh> http://kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/
<_P_> but in this  days  there is  a problem  with kde-in18-XX  pacets
<_P_> *packets
<gdh> Most of the regional packages are broken in the release...
<gdh> download new ones from that URL
<_TeRmInEt_> ah
<_TeRmInEt_> cool
<_TeRmInEt_> i try to download correct version
<gsuveg> _TeRmInEt_: it works
<gsuveg> gdh: san marino
<gdh> Ah! :)
<_P_> thanks  gdh  
<_P_> it  works
<nydust> how do i change the resolution?
<nydust> on my screen?
<gdh> how would you do it in windows?
<nydust> i only get a choise to change the background
<gdh> on theleft you have 'Background' 'Behavior' ...... 'Display'
<gdh> try 'Display'
<aghaster> it would be kool if more development tools where included with kubuntu
<nydust> thanks
<nydust> strange i used 1400xsomething before i did and apt-get dist-upgrade, and now i can only use 1024x768 cause if a go for an higher resolution. I get and big box on my mouse and the screen splits in two parts. do any have a tip?
<cmf> hi, running kubuntu here, one problem i've noticed is concerning mounted samba shares, after a while of it being mounted it seems to stall, at first it was just bringing konqy down (or amarok), now it brings teh entire system down, this seemed to happen in 2.6.10, so i upgraded to 2.6.11 and still teh same behaviour, anyone know of something similair, i had some output from dmesg, but not wanting to bring my system down atm, i'll see if teh lo
<_TeRmInEt_> great, it work!
<_TeRmInEt_> gdh much tnx!
<gdh> =)
<gsuveg> how can i choose beetwen gdm and kdm ?
<gdh> gsuveg: update-alternatives will work
<gdh> or just fiddle the symlinks manually in /etc/alternatives for 'x-display-manager'
<gdh> sorry, x-session-manager
<gdh> I think :)
<gsuveg> gdh: lemme see
<gsuveg> a debconf or other dont works?
<gdh> or... 
<gdh> just uninstall the one that you don't want
<gsuveg> i dont whant
<gsuveg> gdh: alternative ok
<gsuveg> not
<gsuveg> x-session-manager = gnome-session dont gdm
<gsuveg> i whant start kdm dont gdm
<gdh> change it to run startkde instead of gnome-session
<gdh> that's what it does on my system
<gdh> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 2005-03-28 17:51 x-session-manager -> /usr/bin/startkde                                                                              
<gsuveg> and you login via kdm?
<gdh> yes
<gsuveg> lemme see
<gsuveg> gdh: sorry for newbie questions, im test kde now
<gdh> =)
<gsuveg> last version what i used was 1.3 
<gdh> wow that's quit a vintage..
<gsuveg> yepp.
<gsuveg> i was a p233 laptop and on netbsd
<froud> any of the Kubuntu graphic guys here
<gsuveg> gdh: hmm. gdm start after reboot too
<gdh> why not just apt-get remove gdm 
<gdh> :)
<gsuveg> then it remove ubuntu-desktop :/
<gdh> no it won't 
<gdh> it's only a meta-package
<gdh> I guarantee you that it won't pull out your entire system :)
<gdh> It scared me a bit at first when I saw the Debian equivalent of it wanting to uninstall 'x-window-system'
<randabis> ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<randabis> so is kubuntu-desktop
<gdh> there you go - two complete strangers have said it's OK, so it must be OK :)
<randabis> lol
<gsuveg> randabis: i dont remove gnome
<randabis> well the main reason is because those packages don't actually contain any data...they just have a number of dependencies that aren't removed when you remove the meta package
<randabis> gsuveg, what I said has nothing to do with removing gnome
<gsuveg> randabis: ok.
<randabis> http://img17.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img17&image=snapshot55vk.jpg
<buz> is that xorg with composite?
<randabis> yes
<gsuveg> gdh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<zyga> ha, I Know ;] 
<buz> what vga card? nvidia
<buz> ?
<randabis> nvidia geforce fx 5900
<buz> aaah
<buz> ati still can't do composite :-((
<randabis> hence why I don't have an ati card
<gdh> gsuveg: Ha, cool :)
<gsuveg> better than remove :)
<gsuveg> gdh: hey, the kde dont bad ;)
<gdh> you do realise that you can just tie the chroma + luma pins of an S-video output together and it wil be usable as composite?
<gdh> that's all the 'S-video -> composite' adapters you can buy will do
<randabis> haha
<gsuveg> gdh: whats the good mp3 player ?
<gsuveg> amarok?
<randabis> we're not talking about that kind of composite gdh
<gdh> gsuveg: I like beep-media-player.
<randabis> we're talking about the compositing feature of x.org
<gdh> Oh =)
<randabis> the screenshot of my desktop I posted shows it in action with kubuntu
<gdh> I was wondering.. who on earth is still using composite video thesdays
<randabis> lol
<gdh> ah right, eye candy then =)
<dimmak> my 8-bit nintendo
<randabis> yes :)
<gdh> k, time to eat.. bbl
<Roey> dimmak:   awww man
<Roey> dimmak:  nintendo NES... what memories
<Roey> dimmak:  I *love* it
<Roey> dimmak:  in many ways more than SNES
<dimmak> really... i don't even compare/contrast those consoles
<dimmak> i just play all the lovely games
<dimmak> moreso via emulators now
<buz> lately tried some n64 emus on the beamer
<spiral> hello...
<buz> sure rocks to play micromachines on a 2m screen LOL
<spiral> I've got some problems with i18n in french... is it normal ?
<buz> it was broken earlier today
<buz> might still be
<gsuveg> gdh: beep have no arts ?
<buz> is it bad form to request package additions in bugzilla?
<Kamion> yes, mailing lists better for that
<Kamion> at least that's how we prefer it in Ubuntu
<spiral> does anyone here have a sonoma ?
<buz> is the kde upgrade of today working or will it nuke my taskbar again?
<spiral> buz: all right...
<buz> maybe backup my home first ;-)
<buz> once burnt twice shy
<spiral> none with a sonoma ?
<hunger> spiral: Ordered mine, don't have it yet.
<spiral> hunger: 'm going to buy one tomorrow... & wanted to know if there was any hope with linux...
<hunger> spiral: Don't know yet:-(
<spiral> hunger: all right, I'll keep asking somewhere else... hope I'll know
<buz> does sonoma use a new wlan chipset?
<hunger> spiral: Keep me informed.
<spiral> hunger: all right
<hunger> buz: Nope. same as centrino.
<spiral> buz: except some 802.11a configurations...
<buz> just cpu upgrade?
<hunger> buz: Only the chipset did change.
<buz> aaah
<buz> ah yeah it went to 533fsb
<spiral> buz: yes, chipset, and cpu speedsteping working kind of differently, and ddr2, and pci expres
<hunger> buz: PCI express, other RAM chips, that kind of thing
<buz> if the graphics core is supported i'd say it should work
<buz> pci express should be pretty transparent to the os
<hunger> buz: I hope so:-)
<spiral> buz: I found a nvidia card... hope their driver will work
<buz> it should
<spiral> and for speedstepping... I hope to...
<spiral> too
<hunger> buz: I think I saw some pci express fixes to the kernel recently.
<buz> i'd expect it to be mostly the same
<buz> well maybe to take full advantage of pcie you nee dupdates 
<buz> but from what i hear, win can do without them so linux should work as well
* buz is hoping....
<hunger> buz: I just hope I'll find graphic drivers when I got the new laptop.
<spiral> buz: I love your optimism
<spiral> hunger: I hope too
<buz> hey i like the bleeding edge ;-)
<buz> well if you go nvidia it shouldn't be much of a problem
<buz> i'd stay away from ati
<hunger> buz: Mine will have a ATI :-(
<buz> no composite for you then ;-)
<buz> neither for me
<buz> but i need a new box anyway
<hunger> buz: There is a new free driver over at sf.
<buz> gatos?
<hunger> buz: r300.sf.net
<buz> aaah, i got R250
<buz> besides i'm too lazy to buld from source
<buz> it's a major pain on debian systems
<hunger> buz: Is it? Don't they have the module-assistent?
<buz> i don't care
<buz> everything worse than make, make install is bad to a long time bsd user ;-)
<buz> (which of course includes fetching the whole dependencies etc ;-)
<hunger> buz: That includes almost everything!
<hunger> buz: you get a configure in almost everything... and you need to download first.
<buz> na
<buz> bsd ports do that all for me
<buz> like gentoo, only working ;-)
<hunger> buz: Heared that... what are you doing with ubuntu then?
<buz> freebsd's desktop support ain't that good
<hunger> gentoo sucks big time! Don't compare *BSD to that:-)
<buz> it's not bad per se but no supported java sucks 
<buz> and i need to code java for school
<buz> so i stick to ubuntu for the time being
<randabis> gentoo doesn't suck
<buz> it only takes ages to get up and running
<randabis> not really
<randabis> I can get a working gentoo system going in under a day starting from stage 1...with a full gnome environment
<buz> what you got? quad opteron?
<randabis> start from stage 3 and the time easily is cut in half
<randabis> SYSTEM i686 Ubuntu GNU/Linux, Kernel 2.6.10-5-k7, GLIBC 2.3.2 | CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+, 2205Mhz, 512KB Cache, 4358 BMIPs | RAM 272/504MB Used | SWAP 18/1024MB Used | STORAGE 5.0MB TmpFS, 9.9GB Ext3, 9.9GB unknown, 38GB Ext3, 74GB Ext3, 94MB Ext3, 253MB TmpFS | STATS Uptime 2.61, Users 1/3, Procs 100/57569, Load 0.95 | X11 1280x1024x24bit | http://auk.ca/v
<gdh> buz: I got the PocketPC Konnector going :)
<buz> you dont happen to have syncml now do you?
<gdh> buz: That 'pocketpccommuniction' is already defunct.... 
<gdh> I forget what syncml is again
<gdh> but I haven't needed it today
<buz> it's like a standard for syncing all sorts of stuff
<buz> mostly for mobile phones these days
<gdh> Ahh.. no my PDA is my phone.. etc.. deja vu :)
<buz> yeah only mine runs symbian ;-)
<gdh> the compile was less of a nightmare than I thought it'd be
<gdh> and it doesn't work well but I think that's more teething with new PPC2003 devices
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> im runing kdevelop, and whenever i try and compile, i keep getting AM_PROG_LIBTOOL not found in library
<_P_> there is someone  using kaffeine  on amd?
<_P_> is it  crashing  on closing?
<buz> _P_: works for me on athlon xp
<_P_> the  last  version?
<_P_> 0.6.0 ?
<_P_> find  on repository today?
<buz> 0.6 yeah
<_P_> uhmmm
<buz> mhh didnt restart it so far
<randabis> kaffeine is working just fine with an athlon xp on this end
<_P_> thanks 
<gdh> Kopete crashes at each close (i.e. shutdown) but I'm used to that :)
<gdh> Not at all related, I know..
<buz> plays streams just fine
<Bizzeh> can i use a kernel specialy compiled for athlon-xp in vmware (were the host hardware is an athlon-xp)
<buz> mhh hard to tell
<buz> id should work
<buz> but you'll have to try i guess
<gdh> I doubt it... vmware will be emulating a Pentium, or maybe a 486 that just happens to run really fast :)
<gdh> I can't see it passing through all the manufacturer-specific extensions to the guest OS
<_P_> :(
<LeeJunFan> my kaffeine doesn't close properly - it leaves itself in ram after I close it - and thats on i386 version.
<_P_> i deleted  .kde/config/kaffeinerc
<_P_> but is  sill crash  closing
<_P_> i close the  application 
<gdh> LeeJunFan: And it's not just hiding in the ashtray?
<gdh> sorry, system tray :)
<buz> i doubt vmware will be emulating a 486
<_P_> it  disappiared  but  stay  on bg 
<buz> that's a seriously weird cpu
<_P_> with  100% cpu 
<_P_> oooooooo 
<LeeJunFan> gdh: nope - hehe. I actually had about 15 running my cpu up to 100% I had to killall.
<_P_> LeeJunFan:  me  too 
* _P_ poor english
<gdh> classy :)
<LeeJunFan> man - I think we finally broke 40 deg F here in Northern Mi!
<_P_> gdh  is  not  a  systray related  problem 
<gdh> OK I belive you =)
<Curalton> i have a problem with software suspend, namely that when i call swsuspend while i use "synergy" it immediately comes back up.
<Curalton> synergy is a kb sharing app, uses XTEST extension of the Xserver, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/about.html
<spiral> bye
<anna> Hey, today kde-i18n has received an update, but it doesn't work, right?
<anna> Now in kcontrol I can see the other language(s), but I cannot get them activated
<buz> anna: get the required packages from kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/
<buz> those work
<anna> I wonder if Kubuntu is less than Debian unstable looking at the last days :p
<buz> well its only a preview after all
<coruja> remember that kubuntu ist still in 'prerelease' status :)
<coruja> *g*
<gsuveg> how can i put trash to dekstop?
<anna> well, yes I do, but Debian unstable never gets released and didn't do those things to me
<anna> 1. Kill my i18n, even after an update
<anna> 2. Kill my kicker config in an update
<gsuveg> anna: im today installed the kde, and im happy with it
<coruja> anna: huh?
<anna> I am used to update daily and not find anything broken.
<Bizzeh> whats a good gui irc app for linux and where would it be in apt?
<gdh> Bizzeh: Konversation is good 
<anna> Not of the obvious kind at least.
<gdh> Bizzeh: You also have the choice of using Kopete's IRC module.
<gdh> and I dunno if KSIRC is in Ubuntu
<anna> 3. I still cannot install kdeaddons on amd64, why?
<coruja> anna: the trouble with the locale settings, i agree, but beyond this, i had no more trouble according to the kde-i18n...
<buz> gdh: it is
<buz> but i'd suggest konversation
<anna> buz: There is no kde-i18n-de on that URL?
<ataxic> a qt/kde frontend for irssi would be nice
<anna> buz: Ignore me :p
<ataxic> :)
<buz> there is
<buz> it's just hard to find ;-)
<ataxic> there isn't
<coruja> http://www.kubuntu.org/~halls/pkgs/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<anna> coruja: At some time, kmail stopped starting e.g.
<coruja> hmm
<_darren> this works
<coruja> maybe because of your 64bit machine? i don't know what (k)ubuntu's support there is like...
<gsuveg> how can i put trash to dekstop?
<Riddell> gsuveg: right click -> create new -> link to location -> trash:/
<gsuveg> Riddell: it put a link, btu trash:/ not ok :/
<_TeRmInEt_> break news
<_TeRmInEt_> new tsunami in asia
<_TeRmInEt_> http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/asiapcf/03/28/indonesia.quake/index.html
<gsuveg> _TeRmInEt_: omg
<gsuveg> Riddell: hmm?
<tony> Hello, i'm trying to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list file but I cannot save..
<gsuveg> toffy: sudo ...
<tony> I'm using kate...
<tony> How does sudo work?
<gsuveg> kdesu ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<coruja> argh, disconnect...
<coruja> gsuveg: /home/<user>/.local/share/Trash
<coruja> tony: have you edited the sources' file starting with sudo?
<coruja> (if those haven't appeared yet *g*)
<gsuveg> coruja: it works. thanks
<coruja> :)
<gsuveg> coruja: interresing. the icon dont change if trash dont empty ?
<coruja> in the panel it does, on the desktop i don't know...
<gsuveg> coruja: ok. but i dont like it in panel (after gnome) ;)
<gsuveg> np
<coruja> i like it very much there, as otherwise the desktop icon would be hidden by several windows... ;)
<gsuveg> coruja: right
<tony> how do I signon as root?
<pepsi> why do you want to?
<pepsi> you cant get a root terminal by `sudo -s`
<pepsi> er, can ;)
<tony> apt-get install kdetv
<coruja> tony: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<coruja> erm
<coruja> sudo <whatever you want> *g*
<gsuveg> coruja: i like the apps icon in panel. its very usable
<coruja> gsuveg: yes, but not too many... just today i've seen a windows machine with about 50 apps icons in the panel, as i had windows, there have been even more... ;)
<gsuveg> coruja: i spoke dont apps starter. 
<gsuveg> coruja: thats not news ;)
<coruja> ah, ok
<coruja> the icons for running apps?
<gsuveg> coruja: yepp
<coruja> yes, that's also a fine feature, especially with kde-based ones...
<gsuveg> can i edit menu in kde ?
<coruja> with kmenu? (do i remember right?)
<gdh> kmenuedit
<gsuveg> thanks
<gdh> right click on the K button is broken :)
<gsuveg> ok.
<tony> Hello, I'm trying to install kdetv I get the message: kdetv: Depends: libzvbi0 (>= 0.2.9-2) but it is not installable
<tony> Any ideas??
<gdh> try and install  libzvbi0 directly - might give more hints
<gdh> chances are you'll have to follow that down a chain of broken depends
<tony> I'm a noob, how do I do that?
<tony> Are there any other TV applications?
<haggai> tony: sudo apt-get install libzvbi0
<tony> This is the response: the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<Riddell> tony: where do you get kdetv from?
<tony> I followed the instructions at www.kdetv.org/
<tony> it told me to update my sources.list
<tony> apt-get update
<tony> apt-get install kdetv
<tony> Any ideas??
<coruja> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/libs/libzvbi0 -> the package should be there, maybe really a dependency's problem, or something's wrong with your sources information...
<gsuveg> tony: search in cache
<gsuveg> apt-cache search tv | grep kde ?
<_TeRmInEt_> tale
<_TeRmInEt_> tali
<_TeRmInEt_> dati
<_TeRmInEt_> dite
<_TeRmInEt_> tedia
<_TeRmInEt_> tedie
<_TeRmInEt_> lati
<_TeRmInEt_> alti
<_TeRmInEt_> lete
<_TeRmInEt_> lite
<_TeRmInEt_> tela
<_TeRmInEt_> teli
<_TeRmInEt_> deli
<gsuveg> _TeRmInEt_: he
<Curalton> /ignore
<_TeRmInEt_> vabb
<_TeRmInEt_> sorry
<gsuveg>  /kick
<_TeRmInEt_> i'm wrong
<_TeRmInEt_> query
<_TeRmInEt_> -_-
<tony> coruja - how do I install deb files?
<gdh> dpkg -i filename.deb
<gdh> just be ready for dpkg to complain loudly about broken dependencies...
#kubuntu 2005-04-09
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> hey anyone been running kubuntu for long?
<verden01> anyone from Australia?
<Riddell> verden01: yes, no but I'm visiting next month
<verden01> cool
<verden01> whats kubuntu like?
<coruja> kde-ubuntu :)
<verden01> lol  i guessed that
<coruja> maybe give kubuntu's live cd a try and experience yourself a bit :)
<verden01> i've instaled the original version of Ubuntu and am now upgrading to hoary and will then install the kubuntu-desktop
<coruja> ah, ok
<verden01> i mainly use Libranet
<coruja> as far as i know both kubuntu and ubuntu use the same ubuntu-base, so changing from one to another seems no problem...
<verden01> thats my impression as well
<verden01> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<verden01> anyway i haven't used ubuntu x64 for a while and when i re-instaled it yesterday i had forgotton how fast it is
<coruja> hehe
<verden01> when use add the universe repository you have a lot more great debian packages to choose from as well
<coruja> rather the same reason here, being fed up with mepis and mandrake and their overweight installations by default...
<coruja> though mepis' multimedia features are very nice...
<verden01> yeah you just add the packages you need
<coruja> but >3gb of mepis vs ~1gb of kubuntu... ;)
<verden01> haven't used mepis for a while
<verden01> but agree that its a good distro
<verden01> yeah
<verden01> well ubuntu also have x64 which is great 
<coruja> ok, past midnight here, time for bed... :)
<verden01> ok bye its only 10 past 8am here
<coruja> old europe, you know... bye ;)
<verden01> hahaha
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> Hi
<codyman> i just installed kubuntu.. i installed gstreamer0.8-mad yet i still can't play any music... what other packages are needed since only arts is installed?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell codyman ubukde
<Pyre> codyman: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<apokryphos> install that pacakge described there
<codyman> thanks
<apokryphos> no problem
<codyman> Pyre: akode-mpeg?
<apokryphos> that's it
<codyman> there is no "apt-get install akode-mpeg" and "apt-get install akode" is already installed
<codyman> o wait
<codyman> forgot to enable universe
<codyman> bleh
<apokryphos> :)
<codyman> i should make a list of things i need to do everytime i reinstall... too many to remember off the top of my head
<codyman> imagine that.. akode-mpeg found...
<randabis> Hi kubuntuites :p
<apokryphos> Hmm, I always thought of us as Kubuntunians. 
<apokryphos> 8)
<Riddell> Kubuntish?
<randabis> well, ymmv
<randabis> I wish xcompmgr was stable :/ it was looking sweet
<randabis> I can't afford to have my xserver crashing on me randomly :p
<apokryphos> randabis: It's actually working pretty well here.
<apokryphos> no crashes
<apokryphos> Riddell: just wait till Kubuntu gets released. People are going to be asking for t-shirt and high-school cheerleaders are gonna be saying, "That's sooo kubuntish". 
* apokryphos can picture it now
<chavo> apokryphos, you don't have your t-shirt yet?
<Curalton> and this channel will become just as crowded as ubuntu itself, effectively becoming useless :)
<chavo> well it's pretty useless already, so no loss there :)
<Riddell> Curalton: it does seem to be growing at about the rate that #ubuntu did
<apokryphos> chavo: I thought they were out of stock?
<Curalton> Riddell: oh, you track such things :)
<apokryphos> It's double the size of oft-average of #mepis
<apokryphos> I have no idea why the IRC is so small there (but even so, the few in there are very helpful). 
<randabis> apokryphos, what options are you using with xcompmgr if you don't mind my asking?
<apokryphos> using kcontrol ones; one sec, I'll note some down
<randabis> ah
<randabis> the kcontrol ones for me seem to work fine for me too, but they are a little subtile imho
<randabis> I like things a bit more pronounced (which is probably why it was crashing on me :p)
<apokryphos> Subtile...? But they're fully configurable.
<apokryphos> I didn't have any probs with using it via CLI
<randabis> I couldn't get it to do this....
<randabis> xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 &
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> will try that now
<randabis> basically after a little while that would crash xcompmgr, and when I would try to restart it, xserver would die
<apokryphos> what are the extra things that the command there provides? Recognise only a bit of it...
* apokryphos is running it out; waiting for a crash. ;)
<randabis> it's a number of things...I'd have to ask my buddy what exactly everything there does...he suggested I try those settings
<apokryphos> Haven't seen anything yet that kcontrol doesn't provide...
<randabis> I probably just haven't played with the kcontrol effects enough...dunno
<apokryphos> randabis: did you ever get that flash plugin to work on konqi? Sorry, couldn't talk so much at the time...
<randabis> no, I didn't actually...I've just been using mozilla for now
<apokryphos> ok, one sec
<apokryphos> you definitely have ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<randabis> correct
<apokryphos> and when you go to "Plugins", next to the "Scan" part, nothing is found?
<randabis> it says "Netscape Plugins"
<apokryphos> yup, under that
<randabis> nothing is under there
<apokryphos> ok, also, in the previous directory, flashplayer.xpt is also there? (trying to cover the little things)
<randabis> yes
<apokryphos> It worked fine for me first time, but my brother said he had problems when he did it; said there was another package he needed to add, and got the answer from #kde. So, it might be worth trying there again...
<randabis> hmm
<apokryphos> if no luck now, just try again later; one more thing: you have konqueror-nsplugins, right?
<codyman> i have a nvidia card (agp 4x 440mx go!.. i'm on a laptop) and the screensavers in kde don't work
<apokryphos> randabis: hm, something else to try... could you try +x the .so?
<randabis> okay
<randabis> no dice
<apokryphos> darn
<randabis> I'm installing gentoo right now within kubuntu :p
<moominski> any1 here
<apokryphos> moominski: /list 
<moominski> wots that mean
<moominski> now ive got all sorts of wrtin wots this for
<apokryphos> moominski: just a list of people here :)
<moominski> apokryphos and websites they like etc?
<apokryphos> nope..
<apokryphos> moominski: as a note, you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC>
<moominski> i dotn work
<moominski> dont
<moominski> highlight hit tab?
<apokryphos> Nope. Like, you can type, for example, "apo" then press Tab, and it'll auto-complete.
<moominski> apokryphos just goin for a copa joe back soon
<apokryphos> ok
<thomaskorwed> anyone here?
<thomaskorwed> hmm
<thomaskorwed> afk imam go hit up picukpx cus i going to the circle tonigh n need some fresh pickup lines
<Riddell> I must be getting tired, I read that as him asking for pickup lines
* apokryphos sees the same
<apokryphos> Lucky he left; got quite a few to unleash. 
<moominski> ok im back 
<moominski> rite, anytips on customizing gnome
<moominski> look wise
<apokryphos> moominski: you do know you're in #kubuntu, right? ;)
<moominski> damn i forgot lol
<moominski> soz
<moominski> nearly finish updating to hoary means i can get kubuntu now
<moominski> apokryphos: so when i finish updating hoary can u help me to install kubuntu
<apokryphos> moominski: sure :) An article you will want to check out...
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell moominski ubukde
<Pyre> moominski: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<apokryphos> Short answer being, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". 
<moominski> thanks is everything there that i need to know?
<apokryphos> With regard to installation of KDE, pretty much, yes. Anymore questionst that answered there (should there be any) you can just ask on here
<moominski> tanks
<moominski> sorry for my bad typing im trying to roll a spliff and type at the same time
<moominski> its a murder picture
<apokryphos> haha
<moominski> apokryphos so how long u been a linux abuser? hehe
<apokryphos> Just under a year now; it has fought back for my abuse a few times. ;)
<moominski> hehe i dare say it has, its made me lose all the data on my harddisk but i still keep comin back
<moominski> i really wanna learn it ya no?
<apokryphos> that which kills me also feeds me ;)
<apokryphos> sure :). The best way to learn, I think, is just playing around with it and reading a few guides; it really helps. 
<apokryphos> Seeing others' problems too, of course, helps.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell moominski rute
<Pyre> moominski: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<apokryphos> that's a good one
<moominski> yeah linux gives me a buz because i dont no if anything is gonna work 
<moominski> its like a drug
<apokryphos> hehe
<moominski> find the problem conqor it
<moominski> takes a while to update to hoary dont it
<moominski> ok i need help here
<moominski>  nvidia-glx (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?
<apokryphos> y
<moominski> thanks i thought so but wasnt sure
<moominski> ok i think im done should i restart??
<Pyre> nite
<moominski> apokryphos: i did it dude upgrade successfull
<apokryphos> cool :D
<apokryphos> randabis: see #kde now
<moominski> was a bit hairy for a moment X wouldnt start
<randabis> ok
<apokryphos> moominski: heh. But got through it, eh?
<randabis> apokryphos, I don't get gray boxes...I get a message asking me to download the plugin
<moominski> yeah i worked itself
<apokryphos> randabis: that's true; it's not detected, neither.
<apokryphos> ask one of them two, though.
<randabis> ok
<moominski> ok can yas help me get kubuntu 
<apokryphos> moominski: sure. You still got the link?
<moominski> nah m8 had to restart
<randabis> this gentoo install is going well within ubuntu so far :)
<difekta> there's an even sweeter version of kubuntu that comes with gnome instead.  it's called ubuntu.
<randabis> no need to troll
<apokryphos> difekta: sounds real sweet. Where can you get that from?
<moominski> is gnome better
<difekta> lol
<randabis> moominski, depends on who you talk to
<apokryphos> moominski: Generally a matter of preference, but I think, emphatically, NO. =)
<difekta> do you guys seriously not know i'm kidding?
* apokryphos wasn't 
<difekta> gnome is more appealling to the eye, but not as feature-rich.
<randabis> I like kde 3.4 a lot better than the latest gnome personally
<apokryphos> ;-)
<apokryphos> difekta: I disagree; I find gnome real ugly, generally.
<randabis> I find kde much more appealing 
<randabis> http://img17.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img17&image=snapshot55vk.jpg
<randabis> :)
<apokryphos> Some have produced real nice screenies though of gnome, no doubt, but general KDE to me just says, "aesthetically beautiful".
<moominski> so u gonna give me that link me??
<apokryphos> gaim? Heretic!
<moominski> m8*
<randabis> Yeah, I can make gnome look good with some tweaking, but kde 3.4 made my jaw drop
<apokryphos> moominski: oh, sorry. www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingKDE
<moominski> np m8
<randabis> sorry, I haven't tried out kopete yet :p
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> old ones, that I'll update soon-enough-is: www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu
<apokryphos> *ish
<moominski> apokryphos: witch pakage should i get??
<apokryphos> moominski: kubuntu-desktop
<moominski> cheers
<moominski> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<apokryphos> y
<moominski> thank you
<apokryphos> hm, but they're in main, so they should have verification anyway. Oh well.
<randabis> apokryphos, just setup kopete :p not bad
<moominski> wots kopete??
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> moominski: an IM client.
<apokryphos> like MSN
<moominski> ahhh ok i see
<moominski> ok wot shud i do after i inatll kubuntu?
<randabis> make nachos
<apokryphos> enjoy :)
<moominski> i mean how do i select to use it
<moominski> is it dodgy
<apokryphos> oh, logout, then selection Session > KDE
<apokryphos> dodgy - nope, you should be fine.
<moominski> sweet
<moominski> top notch help i must say!!!
<moominski> do i have to update again since im hoary now
<apokryphos> update what? The system? No... you just did. :)
<moominski> lol i mean like repositories
<moominski> is that ight
<moominski> right
<randabis> they should already be correct if you installed kubuntu-desktop
<randabis> since that package is not available in the warty repos
<moominski> im in the middle of install
<apokryphos> Yeah, he just upgraded to haory now, and I believe doing k-desktop now.
<moominski> yes
<randabis> Your repositories should be fine then
<moominski> im goin about this the right way?
<apokryphos> moominski: yes
<moominski> tea time again
<moominski> sweet
<apokryphos> been 24 hours already? Woah.
<moominski> how come u stay on so long m8
<apokryphos> why, the addiction, of course.
<moominski> lol
<moominski> ofcourse
<moominski> wy is it so addictive?
<moominski> maybe its cause theres so much to learn and take in?
<moominski> misterious
<moominski> lol
<apokryphos> Partly; not entirely sure.
<moominski> findin out new stuff gives us a buzz
<apokryphos> I do other things, too ;). Nearly equally useless, though.
<moominski> lol
<randabis> I'm just sitting here looking at gcc output lol
<moominski>  Please select
<moominski> which display manager should run by default.
<moominski> wot now
<moominski> kde
<randabis> it's up to you really...kdm or gdm are fine
<moominski> kdm then 
<delltony> whats going on guys? any status on the edit menu fixed in kubuntu? 
<randabis> kdm is kde's display manager, gdm is gnome's, and is what you are currently using (your login screen)
<moominski> Setting up kubuntu-desktop (0.37) ...
<moominski> root@Planisphere:/home/moominski #
<moominski> am i finished?
<apokryphos> moominski: why are you using root? ;-)
<apokryphos> you are :)
<moominski> i dont no
<apokryphos> No need for root on Ubuntu -- use sudo.
<moominski> i just use root teminal
<moominski> is that wrong
<apokryphos> oh, perhaps not then.
<moominski> ok
<randabis> root terminal is fine...it's like using sudo -s
<moominski> hello im back withkubuntu thanks for your help
<apokryphos> Excellent; no problem.
<moominski> ohh yes this rocks 
<moominski> this is so much nicer 
<moominski> but i wull use gnome aswell
<randabis> excellent :)
<cartel_> hey all!
* apokryphos gathers the torch and sets the rope up
<cartel_> im giving kubuntu my first go.. very impressive
<cartel_> i like kde, and i like debian, so it is a nice combo :)
<apokryphos> cool :). Good to hear.
<cartel_> im just not sure whats gonna happen when i start folding in sarge sources ;)
<cartel_> ubuntu is completely its own distro yes? its not even derived from debian?
<apokryphos> No, it is based on Debian. See: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<cartel_> based on debian in that it uses .deb packages and apt
<apokryphos> and a few other things, yes.
<apokryphos> It's not part or directly affiliated with Debian, no.
<apokryphos> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is built".
<cartel_> ack
<cartel_> no .nz mirror :(
<apokryphos> .au?
<apokryphos> cartel_: an nz kde user? :D
<cartel_> advocate ;)
<cartel_> isp.net is still international
* cartel_ has 10mbit national and only 1mbit international... it gets clobbered
<carambol> how to change Refresh Rate in KDE?
<carambol> how to change the refrash rate of my monitor?
<carambol> the refresh has only one option(60) and i need 85
<delltony> xrandr?
<carambol> delltony is it a command for me?
<delltony> yeah i don't know how kde does it
<delltony> but the command on a shell is xrandr
<carambol> thx...try it
<delltony> np man xrandr for more info
<moominski> is there an unofficial kubuntu guide
<delltony> moominski, if you find one let me know 
<moominski> lol
<delltony> thats something i liked about ubuntu the guide it helped alot
<moominski> well official
<delltony> but i don't see that for kubuntu
<sander> nick sander__
<sander> doh
<cornel_sanders> :P
<apokryphos> No guides just yet; an official one is coming out soon enough
<apokryphos> the Wiki has some good things though, in the meantime
<delltony> yeah wiki's are nice
<benjanet> is there any way to transfer files over bluetooth on kubuntu ?
<carambol> i get for 1024 768 a Refrsh Rate *60. what tha means ?
<delltony> means its set to 60
<delltony> the * means what its set as
<benjanet> carambol,  means you will get blind soon :D
<carambol> but i cant change it in gui...the only option is 60
<delltony> *0   1680 x 1050   ( 569mm x 356mm )  *85  
<randabis> virtually everything in ubuntuguide.org can be applied to kubuntu guys
<delltony> like that means i'm running option 0 at 1680 by 1050 and a refresh rate of 85
<randabis> remember that kubuntu is not a seperate distro
<carambol> but i have no 85
<carambol> as an option, only 60 for 
<carambol> 1024x768
<carambol> and i need 85
<delltony> xrandr -r (rate) 85
<delltony> -r is for rate
<carambol> ok
<carambol> in root?
<delltony> i do sudo
<delltony> but root if youw ant
<carambol> i get : Current serial number in output:12
<carambol> Serial number of failed request 12
<carambol> BadValue (integer out of range for operation
<carambol> integer parameter
<carambol> delltony?
<delltony> you using hoary or warty? xfree86 used xrandr 
<delltony> hoary uses xorg
<carambol> hoary
<delltony> and  you change it in the xorg.conf with the hsync and vsync
<delltony> it takes the highest your monitor can support
<delltony> like hsync 31.5-110 is what mine is set to
<carambol> some hours a ago made an update for xorg
<delltony> and vsync on mine is 29-90
<delltony> someone can correct me if i'mw rong
<delltony> but thats how it works for me
<delltony> it computes in that range the highest value it can use
<delltony> and uses it
<carambol> but all the time i used 85
<carambol> i will take a look at the man xrandr
<carambol> maybe shortly there will an update correcting it
<delltony> or you can try the good ol trick of ctrl alt "+" "-"
<delltony> and it cycles the modes you have set
<carambol> i will wait and look for upgrades
<delltony> but to save you some time and not so technical ;)
<delltony> you can go to control center
<delltony> click on periphials (spelling)
<delltony> and hit display
<delltony> and change it there :p
<carambol> ok many thx delltony
<delltony> but the thign is
<delltony> its reading the values from that xorg file
<delltony> so if your hsync is set to only 60
<delltony> then thats all your gonna get
<carambol> i try to change it: computer>Preferences>Resolution
<carambol> but got only the 60 choice
<delltony> right
<delltony> like i told you
<carambol> in Gnome
<delltony> well gnome im not up to par on
<delltony> but i know its reading from that xorg.conf file
<carambol> try it now in kde
<carambol> cu
<carambol> (B)(B)
<delltony> if he ever comes back tell him he needs to have a look at modeline in the xorg.conf file
<delltony> and have him not the @85mhz and so on
<Skreet> Can anyone in here shed some light onto why my cdrom drive is no longer working after doing updates? #ubuntu didnt have an answer.
<verden01> Hi
<randabis> hi
<canllaith> apokryphos: ok so fine, I'll take a look.
<apokryphos> heh :D
<apokryphos> canllaith: There are cookies and drinks on the side; please feel free to help yourself.
<canllaith> Now this is service ;)
<apokryphos> Hot drinks are down the corridor. Sugar on the table.
<apokryphos> Apt repositories are available from your very own CLI; please be sure to use sudo before running apt.
<canllaith> heh
* canllaith doesn't have sudo installed :o
<randabis> you sunk my battleship
<randabis> no sudo? :(
<apokryphos> No, Kubuntu is not a separate distro, yes, you need Hoary to get 3.4. 
<apokryphos> :P
<canllaith> No sudo, at least I don't think so
<verden01> i'm upgrading to hoary now and then plan to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, is that the same as running kubuntu?
<randabis> verden01, pretty much'
<randabis> except you'll have a bunch of gnome stuff too
<verden01> cool
<verden01> thats ok some gnome aps are good
<omni_lonnie> yep, *lots* of gnome stuff :)
<verden01> so your a gnome fan?
<randabis> I like gnome, but ever since kde 3.4 has been released I haven't gone back to it
<randabis> I'm partial to xfce 4.2 as well, but again, kde 3.4 has effectively rocked my world
<verden01> is kde 3.4 much better than kde 3.3?
<randabis> I think it is
<apokryphos> verden01: certainly worth upgrading to
<randabis> especially the kubuntu implementation
<verden01> great i'm looking forward to using kubuntu
<apokryphos> cartel_: canllaith here is a fellow Kiwi; you'll have to help with the conversion for her to the light (kubuntu).
<canllaith> Cold day in hell. You're welcome to try though.
<apokryphos> You can be the official assignee
* canllaith more interested in appraising it for a solution for certain machines at work.
<apokryphos> Woo; could be. Definitely better than SuSE :P
<canllaith> and um ... I'm afraid I'm not a kiwi :P
<canllaith> I just live here.
* apokryphos admits, yes -- he's terribly biased.
<apokryphos> canllaith: First stage: denial.
<canllaith> hahaha
<apokryphos> seems you scared her off canllaith. Great going.
<apokryphos> *him
<apokryphos> :P
* canllaith thinks it's apokryphos's dapper wit and sparkling charm
* apokryphos inflates his chest
<apokryphos> well, what can I say ;-)
* randabis has a needle handy
<apokryphos> Don't poke me, I'm full of chocolate.
<apokryphos> </endquote>
<verden01> hey Aussies rule  :-)
<randabis> hmm, all the more reason to poke
* apokryphos runs and ducks
<f00f> hi
<canllaith> Aussies do indeed rule.
<apokryphos> Ok, tiredeness kicking in now... up at an ungodly hour. G'night all. :)
<verden01> cool
<f00f> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives me unmet deps
<f00f> kdepim
<f00f> :/\
<f00f> it seems i cannot install kubuntu
<f00f> :(
<verden01> have u dist-upgraded to hoary yet?
<f00f> yes
<verden01> oh i'm doing the same from warty so i hope i don't have the same problem as i'm only on dialup  :)
<f00f> :(
<f00f> so
<f00f> noone here to help me?
<verden01> sorry 
<verden01> it might be aesier just to download the kubuntu iso!!
<verden01> easier
<f00f> br
<randabis> hmm...
<f00f> err ok.. well i think ill be leaving about now
<randabis> you should not get unmet dependencies for kubuntu-desktop
<f00f> hmm
<f00f> randabis: odd eh?
<randabis> chances are you don't have your repositories set correctly or you have not run apt-get update
<f00f> dmm
<f00f> *hmm
<f00f> i have run apt-get upgrade
<randabis> to upgrade to hoary you need to run apt-get dist-upgrade, not just apt-get upgrade
<randabis> and apt-get update must be run first
<f00f> ok
<f00f> done
<f00f> and
<f00f> randabis: no help whatsoever
<randabis> let me see your /etc/apt/sources.list
<randabis> post it at www.pastebin.com
<f00f> ok
<f00f> in that case\
<f00f> gonna fire up X
<randabis> guess he's never heard of links
<randabis> or lynx, or links2
<randabis> or tty1-6 for that matter
<bar13> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ukmpmp73.html
<bar13> that looks good :(
<bar13> err
<f00f> randabis, there :)
<f00f> well shouldi  not poste the error?
<f00f> :)
<randabis> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zfvHsE54.html
<randabis> try it with hoary universe enabled like so
<f00f> ok
<randabis> be sure to run apt-get update after you overwrite the new sources.list
<f00f> ok
<randabis> brb
<verden01> has anyone here tried Libranet?
<verden01> and if so do youthink kubuntu is better?
<f00f> ok
<f00f> randabis, you a are the man
<f00f> thank you :D
<verden01> f00f do you have a fst connection
<verden01> fast
<b_> oh brother, I really wish kubuntu installed synaptic by default, and not Kynaptic...
* b_ orders kynaptic to find synaptic...
<f00f> verden01, yeah
<verden01> well apt-get install synaptic
<f00f> 1.5mbps
<f00f> :)
<b_> does anyone even use kynaptic?
<verden01> well i'm halfway through doing a dist-upgrade to hoary and then i'll apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but i have to do it on dialup :(
<randabis> I use synaptic when I feel the need to use a graphical front-end to apt, but most of the time I just use cli
<randabis> cool, I think my rebootstrap is going to work this time :)
<verden01> randabis whats cli?
<randabis> command line interface
<verden01> oh ok
<verden01> so you use apt?
<randabis> yes...synaptic is a frontend to apt, so technically you use it also
<verden01> i only ever use synaptic for individual programs
<randabis> grr
<randabis> damn this error
<verden01> i would rather use apt for updates and upgrades
<brainkilla> is there a kdebluetooth package for kubuntu anywhere?
<billytwowilly> check synaptic
<agnes> hey all!
<agnes> I'm trying to install licq from a stock kubuntu install, but it can't be found in kynaptic..
<agnes> how do I add the repository for it?
<b_> Can someone tell me why I keep getting this error when trying to add a new user:  "cannot create home folder for -user- : it is null or empty"
<verden01> hi claydoh
<verden01> how many are from Australia?
* jake is installing hoary on my other box, with kubuntu
<verden01> hey underlord
<verden01> underlord, have you used kubuntu yet?
<underlord> yes, alot
<verden01> what do you think of it?
<underlord> very nice
<verden01> what other distro's have you used
<underlord> gnome has a weird sort of laid back feel, but once you get past that its a piece of slow shit
<verden01> i've been a long term Libranet user. I've never liked gnome
<underlord> red hat 9, debian, mandrake, morphix, knoppix
<verden01> cool
<verden01> do you have fast internet
<underlord> 10mbps/128kbps
<verden01> i'm in a part of australia where telstra couldn't give a shit about broadband access
<underlord> im on optus
<verden01> i use astratel dialup atm
<underlord> telstra are the greatest scammers in the country
<verden01> yeah
<underlord> you cant get a wifi or dsl connection?
<verden01> whats kubuntu like compared to the other Debian distro's you have used?
<verden01> not yet
<verden01> hoping on wifi soon
<verden01> the best i can get from my exchange is isdn which is expensive crap
<Sevensins> Good morning everybody
<Sevensins> is someone here able to answer a question?
<hayden> hi
<Sevensins> i know itsearlyin the morning somewhere on this planet
<Sevensins> hey m8
<Sevensins> could you inform me a bit on kubuntu
<Sevensins> i wanna know if there is a DVD image available for downloading
<Sevensins> im not really interested in CD +updates cos where iwillgo soon there is no Internet
<underlord> i havent heard of any dvd image
<underlord> you could make one
<Sevensins> but how?
<Sevensins> im not so into the arch. of Linux im what you would call an end-user
<underlord> kubuntu-live package probably has everything you need, im not sure on the procedure, one of the dev's would know
<underlord> aah
<underlord> oops, not live, you dont want live
<Sevensins> screeming out cos of shock?
<hayden> lol
<underlord> you cant just install it from the internet before you go offline?
<Sevensins> no i want a full DVD so i can add packages later when im on tour
<Sevensins> as in ill go for tripping about europe
<underlord> you could have a look on the www for information on creating debian package cd's, it mightnt be too hard to mirror one of the online repositories on disk
<Sevensins> so that means to me i have the install CD and maybe two further package DVDs after doing
<hayden> package dvds?
<underlord> yep
<Sevensins> <-knows that the universe and multiverse is about 6 gig big
<Sevensins> wanna know some funny?
<hayden> you would really need every application?
<Sevensins> currently upgrading to KDE desktop
<Sevensins> no but for graphics software to work its better having every..
<Sevensins> these dependencies ..... tztztz
<underlord> you could just install all of the packages ubuntu has to offer :P
<underlord> your system would probably become a paperweight though
<Sevensins> thats what im later on gonna do but for now i have an Internet conection and i can download now not later
<Sevensins> <- is not allowed to use the internet for further purpose than get new os and thats it
<Sevensins> i think i have to leave you now maybe ill comeback later
<Sevensins> thanx for the answers that early
<kinema> why does kubuntu-desktop depend on so many python extensions?
<buz> any kontact/korganizer users around?
<lunitik> buz: sure
<buz> any idea how to display the location of an event in the timetable???
<buz> either i'm stupid, its hidden or flat out impossible
<lunitik> buz: yeh... it doesn't seem to be possible... file a bug with kde...
<buz> did you ever use egroupware with it, btw?
<buz> mhh there seems to be more general issue with location
<buz> you simply can't display anything aside the usual stuff
<buz> kinda sucks
<buz> htf am i supposed to know where to go without on the page?
<hayden> how do i install flash player for konqueror?
<lunitik> Kynaptic really needs an interface letting you know how its getting on with installing things... looks dead right now, but I know its installing everything...
<lunitik> bah... just came back... looked dead though for about 5 mins while installing todays upgrades...
<lunitik> Thats just a bad idea...
<Pointwood> sounds like it
<buz> lunitik: i'd use kpackage instead
<lunitik> buz: eh... I usually just use cli... but yeah... 
<lunitik> buz: rather annoying...
<buz> for upgrade cli is handy
<buz> but for package selection, i prefer a gui
<buz> much easier to navigate
<lunitik> buz: apt-cache search + apt-get install  :/
<buz> gui is easier to me
<buz> especially when you don't really have a clue what oyu want ;-)
<lunitik> buz: before Ubuntu... I had never even used a GUI for apt... and I've been using Debian for more than 4 years
<lunitik> (not even dselect/atitude etc)
<lunitik> aptitude*
* lunitik thinks its really cool that the macosx bar is actually a panel now... 
<lunitik> Kinda hard to find a reason to keep the bottem panel around though...
<buz> huh
<buz> macosx bar?
<lunitik> buz: right click desktop > configure desktop > behavior ... "Current applications menu bar (Mac OS X style)"
<buz> aah i hate that
<buz> always pissed me off on osx
<buz> and on osx, you can't even change it 
<lunitik> buz: I love it... gives all apps a cleaner look... 
<buz> aaaanyway, need to go to school
<Pointwood> lunitik: are you talking gnome now?
<lunitik> Pointwood: no
<Pointwood> ah...desktop :)
<lunitik> Pointwood: heh... its hard to explain things in KDE... there are a million ways to do everything  :)
<Pointwood> yeah
<Pointwood> hmm...not sure I see the difference :)
<lunitik> Pointwood: you should see a bar at the top... simular to OS X
<lunitik> (ie, gives app menu) ...
<lunitik> should take effect right away... 
<Pointwood> ahhh
<Pointwood> but then where do you launch apps if you don't have the bottom panel?
<lunitik> Pointwood: put a kmenu on the top panel... or just have a button display it (I have my middle button bring up an application menu)
<lunitik> s/button/mouse button/
<Pointwood> k
<lunitik> Pointwood: KDE has pretty much thought of everything... and why? because its written for the devels to use, not for a moron to use  :P
<Pointwood> hehe
<Pointwood> it is kinda cluttered when you come from ubuntu ;)
<lunitik> Pointwood: eh... I'd disagree... it used to be though...
<lunitik> Pointwood: if anything... too much is hidden these days.
<Pointwood> :)
<Pointwood> matter of preference I guess
<lunitik> For instance... who knew you could put _any_ app in your System Tray?
<Pointwood> not I :)
<Pointwood> one thing I hate is that some apps aren't well integrated into the environment
<lunitik> Pointwood: in the run dialoge... type 'ksystraycmd konsole' ... one of my favorate things to put in there  :)
<lunitik> same for konversaton... but not so much  :/
<lunitik> Pointwood: _every_ kde app is... and with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, as are any gtk apps... (like firefox etc)
<lunitik> Although, Kynaptic stands out by a mile...
<Pointwood> I use xchat instead of konversation
<lunitik> Pointwood: then you should 'apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt' (its in universe) ... and ensure GTK apps use QT theme...
<Pointwood> there was a few things that bothered me with konversation so I switched back to xchat
<Pointwood> ohhh
* Pointwood tries
* lunitik goes to restart KDE ... kicks gamin on the way out
<hayden> is kde-look working
<Pointwood> how do I make sure that GTk apps use the QT theme?
<lunitik> Pointwood: you gtk-qt?  :)
<Pointwood> yes
<Pointwood> how do I make sure that GTk apps use the QT theme?
<lunitik> Pointwood: it should show up in kcontrol under Appearence and Themes > GTK Styles and Fonts
<Pointwood> ahh...done :)
<lunitik> Pointwood: pretty cool huh  :)
<Pointwood> well, I don't think Firefox looks much different :)
<crimsun> Riddell: if you don't mind, I'll go ahead and transition python-kde3 to python2.4
<crimsun> Riddell: let me know otherwise (I'm gone for the next 6 hours, so I won't transition for at least that long)
<Pointwood> I need to get some keyboard shortcuts changed - alt-tab doesn't is used in FF, but also as desktop switcher
<lunitik> Pointwood: buttons etc in the default theme take on QT theme... menu bar should too...
* lunitik meant scrollbar ... notes that he needs sleep.
<Pointwood> :)
<Pointwood> I need a shower :)
<lunitik> yeah... that too  ;P
<Pointwood> anyway, thx for the help
<lunitik> Pointwood: you're welcome  :)
<Pointwood> got the ctrl+tab problem fixed now :)
<lunitik> crimsun: ps, not sure if I congratulated you on maintainership  :)
<lunitik> crimsun: they let you into main too?  :P
<marcusT> I always thought kbluetooth is already part of kubuntu
<Pointwood> afk
<lunitik> marcusT: nope... 
<marcusT> lunitik: why not?
<marcusT> building it myself atm, but... wasn't there lots of discussion about it?
<lunitik> marcusT: if there was, I missed it... I don't see anywhere listing it though.... so I don't think its in...
<marcusT> no it's not...
<haggai> motaboy made kbluetooth packages and asked me to review them
<marcusT> are they somewhere apt-getable?
* lunitik wonders if it was ok that recent upgrades took away Kubuntu defaults?
<lunitik> Not that I'm complaining... but it was kinda wierd to get confronted with the desktop configuration wizard again...
<incubii> yeah i noticed that too
<haggai> marcusT: looks like he only mailed them to amu
<haggai> amu: did you get the kbluetooth pkgs?
<amu> haggai: no
<incubii> hmm
<Telep> hmm hmm
<ztonzy> hi Telep 
<ztonzy> amu, you to: hi! :)
<Telep> hi
<amu> ztonzy: hi
<lunitik> amu: *points at comment about desktop config wizard* is that normal?
<ztonzy> amu, is it wise now to do a update/upgrade on repositries ?
<amu> lunitik: sorry? 
<amu> ztonzy: better wait till tomorrow morning ;)
<lunitik> amu: after updates today... Ubuntu settings are lost, and you are presented with KDE Desktop Configuration Wizard as if you just installed KDE...
* incubii confirms that
<ztonzy> amu, np ! thanks
<amu> hmm for me not, upgraded 3 maschines and everything is fine 
<lunitik> amu: 2 here... both did it... strange
<amu> 1 was a kubuntu installation, the others are based on ubuntu with an kubuntu upgrade
<lunitik> amu: both here are kubuntu pr installs...
<incubii> mine was kubuntu install with dist-upgrade
<incubii> including multiverse
<lunitik> amu: there was like 200+ megs of upgrades today here... when done, it was as if it were a fresh install of KDE...
<incubii> 285mb :D
<haggai> I wonder if there is some problem with the kubuntu-defaults mechanism
<hayden> what password do i use to get into administrator mode in settings in KDE control center
<incubii> should be the user password 
<incubii> otherwise you could always go to the console and do 'sudo passwd root'
<hayden> so any user is admin
<incubii> and set one
<incubii> no
<incubii> you have sudo rights
<hayden> 'Administrator Mode'
<incubii> you can run things as root but only if you authenticate using sudo
<hayden> doesnt say 'sudo Administrator Mode'
<incubii> you are new to linux?
<incubii> just click admin mode and enter your password in that should work
<hayden> not really
<hayden> so why does it when i click on the button, type in my password click OK it goes to the Web Browser Settings?
<incubii> i dont know
<incubii> never had that happen
<incubii> hmmm i wish slashem supported hit locations like ivan
<gsuveg> re
<Riddell> crimsun: is python-kde3 part of kdebindings?  because haggai just uploaded a new kdebindings
<haggai> Riddell: no its not
<je4d> Riddell: i've read claims that ubuntu 5.04 will gracefully resize ntfs partitions.. will kubuntu 5.04 also?
<Riddell> je4d: if ubuntu does then kubuntu will too
<buz> why is my printer always stopped after a reboot? it only starts printing after telling it to in kcontrol
<moominski> can an help me?
<randabis> with what?
<moominski> how do i get kpackage?
<randabis> sudo apt-get install kpackage
<moominski> i knew it was that only i left out install thanks
<randabis> np
<phxguy> Anyone Know if kde-look.org is down??? can't get to the website since yesterday
<moominski> yeah it must be m8 i can tget on
<moominski> and gnome-look aswell
<phxguy> yeah i think they are on the same servers or something. ran a traceroute and they both stop at the same ip
<moominski> any1 know how i can access my windows hardrive from kde?
<phxguy> this sucks
<randabis> yeah down and out
<moominski> i want to copy some dvd files from windows can i do that
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<moominski> thanks
<phxguy> ubuntuguide.org is your friend
<moominski> i no its been amazin so for that guide
<moominski> if i mount windows can i not copy files from it?
<phxguy> anyone know of a good alternative website to kde-look.org???
<moominski> yeah
<moominski> any1?
<haggai> moominski: also you can click on system button -> media
<membreya> hmmm anyone know of any good addons for konversation ?
<gsuveg> can konqerror kill popup?
<Curalton> yes
<gsuveg> how?
<Curalton> prefs -> java&jscript, javascript tab
<Curalton> konqueror 3.4
<Curalton> set new windows to "intelligent"
<moominski> haggai i dont see media
<moominski> wot do i use for watchin dvds?
<gsuveg> thanks
<haggai> moominski: the button next to K menu is the system button, select storage media from the menu
<moominski> haggai: did it
<moominski> wot do i use for watchin dvds?
<moominski> yes i did it mounted me windows hardrive
<gsuveg> hmm. my firefox crash under kubuntu
<gsuveg> its installed with apt
<carambol> is gtk-gnutella good?
<carambol> and safe?
<buz> gsuveg: happens occasionally on all os
<buz> nothing much you can do about it
<buz> (tho, the less plugins the more stable it is)
<hayden> how do i activate  a wireless card?\
<moominski> wot do i use to play dvds?
<randabis> depends on the card hayden 
<moominski> xine wont work
<randabis> first you need to determine if the card is detected and supported by kubuntu
<hayden> ive installed ndiswrapper and installed the windows driver into it
<amu> moominski: kaffeine with libdvdcss
<randabis> moominski, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hayden> ive got a wireless network thing in a panel in kde and it is showing 100% signal quality, the ssid and  stuff that it is connected to 
<hayden> but if i take the cable away i wont get internet access
<randabis> hayden, weird
<hayden> and i have to type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper every time i reboot for the wlan0 connection to 'work'
<randabis> you need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<hayden> yea i thought thats what i should do
<gsuveg> buz: thats i used on gnome witouth crash :(
<hayden> #flood
<randabis> you'll need to post it again or use pastebin
<hayden> pasted again
<buz> mhh multi pages on one page printing is somehow weird
<buz> the first page gets on the upper *right* of a page!
<buz> any way to change that?
<azad> hi
<TechLord> hi
<azad> i got an creative zen touch player, any way to get it working under kubuntu?
<apokryphos> azad: it's worth trying in #kubuntu for such questions. We do KDE. :)
<randabis> tried plugging it in?
<apokryphos> *#ubuntu
<azad> hm
<azad> thought it might be a matter of kde/gnome.. i googled and found something
<azad> http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<azad> sounded so gnome-like since it's gnom ad
<randabis> it's probably a gtk app
<randabis> it should work if you have gnome libraries installed
<azad> hm i don't
<randabis> you installed kubuntu from cd probably and that's why
<azad> well.. what are those gtk things i need?
<azad> no, i installed ubuntu
<azad> but doesn't matter now i think :)
<randabis> if you installed ubuntu, then you should have the necessary gtk stuff
<azad> i think i removed it
<randabis> you'd need to remove A LOT of packages to do that
<azad> thought something like "ahh got kde running now, no need for gtk"
<randabis> removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove any ubuntu packages if that's what you did
<azad> that wasn't
<azad> just some thing when i did dist-upgrade i saw
<azad> however, i don't have those things.. what do i need?
<gsuveg> how can i change default editor from mcedit to vim?
<azad> the gtk package i mean
<apokryphos> gsuveg: kcontrol
<randabis> libgtk2 probably
<azad> mh okay thanks
<azad> libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<randabis> the gnomad program should tell you what dependencies are required
<randabis> or the documentation for it rather
<azad> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found <- tells this
<gsuveg> apokryphos: hmm. this is not console related ?
<azad> okay
<apokryphos> gsuveg: what? How would you have a default editor in konsole? Not saying it's not possible; never heard of it.
<do3cc> apokryphos: echo $EDITOR shows your default console editor
<do3cc> It is used by mutt for example
<ncterval> Hello, I have a Debian Unstable desktop that I've been running for a few years that I'd like to transform into Kubuntu (I want X.org and KDE 3.4 :)  Can you do that smoothly by just changing repositories and apt-get upgrading?
<apokryphos> do3cc: interesting; so, do you need to just alter that variable to change your default console editor?
<do3cc> yes. right now I am looking where it is defined on my system
<apokryphos> ncterval: smoothly: unlikely. It is not recommended, but there have been a few success stories.
<ncterval> apokryphos: OK, is there another way short of reformating?
<do3cc> ncterval: I did that a month ago. I had to fix some minor problems then it worked. But I did a complete reinstall last week. was better solution
<do3cc> ncterval: How do you want to ensure that there is not some debian package left which assumes it is on a debian system, and suddenly ubuntu uses some other parts for some thiings
<lunitik> ncterval: add 'deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse' to sources.list ... apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<do3cc> ncterval: How do you want to ensure that there is not some debian package left which assumes it is on a debian system, and suddenly ubuntu uses some other directory structure for some thiings
<ncterval> Is it possible to keep /etc and /home if I were to install Kubuntu, and would that keep my current configuration?
<randabis> if /home is on a separate partition, then it shouldn't be too hard
<apokryphos> You can keep your /home, sure (you'll likely have to alter .kde etc), but your /etc -- well, not really. Ubuntu's would be different.
<do3cc> ncterval: I believe nobody would like to give you a guarantee for that. Personally I would risk it. But not for business machines
<do3cc> ncterval: You might try to keep a copy of etc and check for difference between old etc and ubuntu base config. probably you changed only some configs and most stay same. So you need to configure everything by hand
<lunitik> ncterval: right now... the packages you want are larger version numbers than on your system... just do what I said....
<ncterval> Having to reconfigure everything (if I lose /etc) isn't a huge deal, but my /home isn't on a seperate partition and is too big to backup.  No way to keep that?
<ncterval> lunitik: Is it safe to just install Kubuntu's KDE and X.Org, and leave everything else Debian?
<do3cc> ncterval: should not be a problem
<do3cc> ncterval: should not be a problem with your /home
<lunitik> ncterval: feasible... note that some packages will be newer in Sid... when I tracked both for a while... I encountered a few issues...
<lunitik> ncterval: hoary froze a while ago to stabalize the Sid packages... 
<je4d> Riddell: cool, it worked (:
<je4d> Riddell: my 15yo brother is now running hoary preview
<ncterval> lunitik: What sort of problems might I have?
<lunitik> ncterval: I had a lot of dependency issues... things of that nature...
<ncterval> lunitik: Those can be resolved by relying on a few more Kubuntu packages, right?
<lunitik> ncterval: mainly packages requiring exact versioning numbers... and apt getting confused it seemed like...
<randabis> just editing your repositories to include hoary will not cause you to lose /home
<randabis> you should make a backup of /etc though 
<apokryphos> randabis: yes, I think his question was concerning doing a full new install of kubuntu
<lunitik> ncterval: nothing peticularly serious... and it took away some Ubuntu customizations, not a bad thing...
<apokryphos> (though)
<randabis> yes, that's what I thought too, but then I got a little confused
<randabis> So I mentioned that
<lunitik> ncterval: because I know where KDE starts out... finding out what Kubuntu configured, and going from there was a hassle  :(
<ncterval> apokryphos: Yes, thanks for clearing that up.
<ncterval> Alright, I'll try installing KDE from Kubuntu.  Thanks a lot for the help.
<lunitik> ncterval: worse case scenario... something breaks... and you install Kubuntu... 
<apokryphos> But that still shouldn't really be a problem; backing up your /home that is.
<randabis> in the future I would always perform the practice of keeping a separate /home partition
<apokryphos> ncterval: be sure to let us know how it goes ;)
<je4d> Riddell: what's the state of kde-i18-engb for kubuntu?
<ncterval> Hmmm...  kubuntu-desktop seems to depend on a few hundred packages that seem unrelated to KDE.
<lunitik> ncterval: just apt-get dist-upgrade then...
<randabis> because kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that installs a full kubuntu desktop from scratch
<lunitik> ncterval: if anything looks funky... remove your ~/.kde dir...
<ncterval> randabis: Oh, is there a metapackage to just install KDE?
<lunitik> ncterval: mainly stated because "KDE has strange colours and symbols everywhere" is a known issue...
<lunitik> (afaik though... thats just something related to konstruct liking to play tricks on people)
<randabis> I believe kde-core will do it, but I don't know if the kde-core metapackage is synced with kde 3.4 or if it is still 3.3.2
<lunitik> randabis: kde-core depends 'arts kdelibs kdebase fontconfig'... doesn't note package numbers....
<buz> where do i need to put the win32 mplayer codecs?
<buz>  /usr/lib/codecs?
<lunitik> buz: /usr/lib/win32
<lunitik> buz: you could put them in /i/like/to/break/the/law though if you wanted... so long as the app is pointed there...
<buz> i don't break the law
<buz> no softpats in switzerland so far
<lunitik> buz: using those codecs is illegal... even in europe
<buz> halfway
<lunitik> buz: no... they passed those laws like almost a month ago...
<buz> switzerland isn't in the EU
<lunitik> now they are in the 'please recind this, I'll give you my left ball' stage...
<lunitik> buz: bah... then find a server in switzerland thats hosting the codecs  :/
<buz> there's already one
<lunitik> buz: cool... get it from there then...
<ncterval> kde-core in Kubuntu seems to be the same as Debian's.
<buz> and my boss is gonna kill me if i put one up
<lunitik> ncterval: umm... yeah... but the packages it depends on are newer...
<buz> i did put the libs there, but how do i get it to recognize them?
<lunitik> buz: they should be auto-recognized in any xine or mplayer based player there...
<buz> says it cant play rm streams
<buz> mhh maybe i'll get helix
<buz> does that one come with spyware too?
<lunitik> buz: there is no spyware apps for Linux... yet *knocks on wood*
<buz> dont be too sure
<lunitik> buz: why?
<lunitik> buz: netstat tells me where my packages are going  :/
<buz> there could always be a rootkit somewhere
<lunitik> buz: none go to real.com  :/
<lunitik> buz: there are root kits... but thats not spyware  :/
<buz> could be used as such
<lunitik> buz: not really
<buz> sure
<lunitik> buz: no really
<buz> you simply need a local root exploit and you've lost
<lunitik> buz: umm... rootkits don't report home... which is what spyware does... it sends stats to another system...
<buz> or easier still, an "installer" that only runs as root
<buz> yeah but nobody says you cant use rootkits to hide spyware 
<blue-frog> hi all
<lunitik> buz: I don't think you understand what a rootkit is  :/
<buz> oh i do
<buz> it's main use is to cover tracks
<buz> which is just perfect for spyware
<blue-frog> just installed hoary and am at a loss to authenticate this ubuntu machine to ldap server. anyone could help. pls? (in fact don't how to do it by hand - googled and changed files conf but doesn't seem to work)
<lunitik> blue-frog: ldap isn't really something you can help with on IRC  :/
<lunitik> blue-frog: ps... luma is a pretty KDE app for most LDAP tasks... 
<lunitik> heh... guess he doesn't like GUI's
<ncterval> lunitik: Yes, what I meant when I said that Kubuntu's kde-core was the same as Debian's was that apt-get doesn't think it's newer, it won't upgrade from Debian's to Kubuntu's.
<lunitik> ncterval: just 'apt-get dist-upgrade' dude
<lunitik> you have KDE installed...
<ncterval> Everyone was warning of complications with a dist-upgrade a few minutes ago...
<lunitik> ncterval: grr... just do it...
<lunitik> ncterval: not garenteed to work... but just as likely as apt-get install --reinstall kde-core  :/
<lunitik> ncterval: you're sure you're not new to Debian? Debian users usually try breaking things, then ask about fixing it...
<lunitik> If its not a production system... you really have nothing to lose  :/
<ncterval> Aight, well once my backup task finishes I'll try dist-upgrading.  Beats waiting until Sarge is released to get KDE 3.4.  Thanks, again, for the advice.
<lunitik> Sarge is getting worse than Longhorn  :/
<Curalton> when i start e.g. gnome-controlcenter in kde all the fonts are tiny, not as i set them while logged in kubuntu. once i click on the "fonts" item they all remember how they should be
<Curalton> how can i set this up automatically? or am i missing a kde/gnome compatibility "app"
<ncterval> Curalton: I believe Gnome apps don't use the theme you set when started in KDE.  gtk-qt will let you specify a theme from the KDE control center, though.
<Curalton> ah, apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Curalton> and i need gtk-theme-switch2
<Curalton> ah, i see. it used the kde "fixed width" font for everything, bleh
<Curalton> well, still uses. strange
<Curalton> still suboptimal fontwise, but will do
<ncterval> Did you install gtk-qt?  Its KControl module lets you select a font.
<Curalton> yes, now everything is nicely styled lipstik-kde wise
<Curalton> still this theme seems to pick the wrong kde fonttype
<Curalton> or maybe the gnome control center really uses monospace
<ncterval> Again, did you look at the KControl module?  You can choose to use any fonts you wish.
<Curalton> yes, i saw the gnome font/style selector. and had it at "use kde ones", choosing my own fonts ruins the principle of integration
<moominski> how do i install this theme: snowball.0.3.tar.gz
<Curalton> ah damnit. gtk-theme-switch2 crashes on my debian when setting qt :s
<moominski> Curalton: can u help me install a theme
<Curalton> uh, i dont know much about themes, the pre-fabricated ones are usually enough for me
<Curalton> but this is a tar.gz, i.e. an archive. open it and maybe there is a README inside
<moominski> ok
<moominski> nah theres no readme dude?
<Curalton> no idea then. dont even know if kde themes have libraries that need to be compiled or are just .xml etc. files
<Curalton> ah, google says "Unpack in /usr/share/apps or $HOME/.kde/share/apps"
<gsuveg> apokryphos: export EDITOR= bla bla
<apokryphos> right
<gsuveg> apokryphos: that was my question, but dont remember that :/
* lunitik begs for kooldock  *pout*  *offers cherries*
<apokryphos> lunitik: have you suggested it on the wiki? :P
<lunitik> apokryphos: nope... *runs off*  8)
<apokryphos> Would be a good idea; so far they've been very good with responding to suggested packages :)
<buz> where can i suggest stuff in the wiki?
<apokryphos> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<buz> anybody else ever experienced firefox occasionally freezing for a second or two?
<lunitik> Gah... wiki authentication takes _f_o_r_e_v_e_r_ in konqi  :(
<apokryphos> lunitik: I have real problems with that too. Clicking more than once often helps... also rushes my CPU up sometimes. Evil kio_http
<lunitik> hahahahaha..... it worked  8)
<lunitik> idgi
<lunitik> but I clicked like 10 times... and voila  8)
* lunitik tries to remember what he was gonna do  :o
<buz> kooldock
<buz> and while you're there, kde-bluetooth ;-)
<Roey> hi all
<lunitik> buz: ahh... I already closed it out... sorry... I appear to fixed the layout though... I rock  8)
<lunitik> Toying with the idea of trying to clean that page up... some things are in wrong categories (like kdetv should be in "Alread in Universe" or whatever...)
<lunitik> Roey: whats up  :)
<Roey> lunitik:  thinking of all the network administration stuff I have in front of me
<motaboy> buz: kdebluetoot?
<buz> yeah
<motaboy> buz: I already did it. :D
<buz> aaah
<buz> in the rep now?
<buz> or just suggested?
<motaboy> buz: I have to fix some things
<buz> ah ok
<buz> thanks!
<motaboy> buz: amu know how it's going on
<lunitik> Roey: oooo.... have fun with that  :P
<Roey> lunitik:  it is like this:
<Roey> 1) update the firewall appliance's firmware (which entails calling the company to ask them to kindly ALLOW us to download it from their web site)
<Roey> 2) figure out problems with Veritas
<Roey> 3) figure out problems with Symantec
<Roey> 4) figure out MS SMS.
<Roey> oh yeah.
<lunitik> Funness
<Roey> I'm saturated.
<lunitik> All three are the most annoying kinds of tasks... depending on others to actually do... I hate that crap... I'm sooo impatient  :(
<Roey> oh
<Roey> well you see I have no clue of what's going on 'under the hood' so to speak
<dimmak> i just increased my t-shirt folding abilities 10dB: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/fold.php
<apokryphos> hahahaha
<buz> what to use to save a whole site to my disk? wget won't cut it as it doesn't get the css it seems
<apokryphos> buz: can't you ftp up and just copy/paste to your disk?
<buz> nah it's cms based
<buz> half the stuff is generated on the fly
<apokryphos> Darn it; and I knew an app that could list all the stuff on a site. Thought, "hey, this is cool, but useless". Ergh.
<buz> wget could usually do it
<buz> but it won't follow url() entries in css
* apokryphos tests out the t-shirt folding and fails
<gsuveg> its possible to dont works the tip on icon on panel after today update ? hmm?
<lunitik> gsuveg: right click panel ... configure panel ... appearence ... uncheck "Enable icon mouseover effects"
<gsuveg> lunitik: thanks
<ExoBuZz> hello.. i have a big problem with installing kubuntu. im getting an error on vim-common during installation of the base system. (syslog says the deb is corrupt). i have burnt the image (downloaded from cdimage.ubuntu.com) twiece, and md5sum'd it and it matches the md5sums on the cdimage site...
<buz> mhh worked for me
<buz> how about not installing vim?
<buz> and then apt-getting it?
<ExoBuZz> how can i get it to skip vim during the installation ?
<ExoBuZz> using the hoary install cd
<buz> mhh i don't really know to be honest ;-)
<buz> 5.04 installed for me just fine
<ExoBuZz> i think the cd image is corrupt ? or its just broken. i mean what else could it be ?
<buz> what cd image did you get
<ExoBuZz>  hoary-install-i386.iso            17-Mar-2005 21:20  583M  Installation CD for Intel x86 computers (standard download)
<ExoBuZz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/preview/hoary-install-i386.iso
<buz> try the preview release that worked for me perfectly
<apokryphos> That one is almost definitely a.o.k. Many have downloaded it since then.
<buz> oooh it is the preview? WEIRD
<apokryphos> buz: that is the preview
<apokryphos> :P
<ExoBuZz> but ive md5sum'd my local version. and it matches.. ?
<ExoBuZz> and ive burnt it twice.. 
<ExoBuZz> same error, same place..
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey, how's it going?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, fine thanks...all important things are done for today...now relaxing
<ExoBuZz> ok so a workaround - i need to tell the install system to ignore vim.. any ideas ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: coool. I wish I could say the same. ;-) Only done an hour or so of work.
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: I have no idea how that's done; you might try in #ubuntu, since it'll be done in the same way for Ubuntu.
<ExoBuZz> ill grep /etc to see for a start
<ztonzy> apokryphos, even had to go and fix my sisters computer...some error there...I couldnt even run knoppix...either 3.6/3.7  weird....but somehow I manage to fix it
<apokryphos> Sweet
<ztonzy> but it is only windows on that machine, old parts from me and my brothers old machines
* apokryphos hears the bell ring for foood: bbl. 
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: thanks
<buz> where to go for tv card trouble?
<ExoBuZz> ive looked onthe install cd. the md5sum.txt for vim-common  does indeed not match the vim-common deb md5sum
<danny666> hi
<danny666> i have a problem with k3b
<danny666> my dvd burner wont burn any dvd images
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: im manually copying over a vim-common from ubuntu pool. hopefully vim-common is the only corrupt deb..
<lunitik> ExoBuZz: you installed vim-part huh?
<ExoBuZz> lunitik: no. im installing the kubuntu preview .. and having a problem with a base file. which is corrupt (vim-common)
<lunitik> ExoBuZz: ohh... ahhh...
<lunitik> ExoBuZz: yeah... dont' install vim-part either though  :P
<ExoBuZz> ill use kate :D
<buz> i hate vim
<buz> or vi* for that matter ;-)
<ExoBuZz> vim is alright.... but perhaps not for beginners.. vi is useful when i dont have any other editor available :)
<buz> first thing on any machine is use: installing joe
<ExoBuZz> i used to use joe, but as debian had nano as default i got used to using that
<buz> nano or ee aint so pad either
<buz> just about everything besides ed is better than vi though
<crimsun> that's the crack talking
<buz> beer, really
<mdblitz1> how do I make kubuntu start my wlan0 interface when it boots?
<mdblitz1> rightn now I always have to wait until kubuntu boots and then doing an ifconfig wlan0 up
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: Ok; hopefully that'll do it. 
<apokryphos> Is anyone else having problems with kdeaccessibility? More specifically, with KTTSD stuff.
<apokryphos> Running that crashes it, trying to configure it from kcontrol crashes it. In fact, it's pretty hard to not crash it.
<techlord-work> what is the easiest way to set up wireless in kubuntu.  I've tried kwifimanger but that don't seem towork, and thru the control center there is no way to adde a wep  password. 
<mdblitz1> techlord-work: iwconfig
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: im concered about the corruption. it means either the cd image on the server is damaged (but as you say others have used it).. or my cd writing software is completely shite and bugs out!
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: That seems to be the two options, but I dunno. If you've got CDs to spare, and reasonable bandwidth you might try downloading Ubuntu ISO, or perhaps another version of Kubuntu
<mdblitz1> how do I make kubuntu start my wlan0 interface when it boots?
<techlord-work> so i should just write a shell script and run that every time? or manually add that to the interfaces file. on a related note when i come out of hibernation  my wireless doesn't' come back and neither does my keyboard.
<mdblitz1> techlord-work: is your problem with losing your wireless everytime you restart?
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: bandwidth is not brilliant. but i will get the official release in april. im now booting into teh base system. so ebverything is good.. 
<mdblitz1> if so, thats what I'm trying to figure out now too
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: Yeah, it's not too far away anyhow.
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: you know, i wasnt really planning on installing kubuntu. but a reiser4 partition completely broke on my debian syste,
<techlord-work> no restarting works great i just had to manually edit the interfaces file, i was just hoping there was a easier way. no i only loose wireless and keyboard when i come out of hibernation, btw my mouse still works
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: Ubuntu is very good :), and all comments I've seen from Debian converts have all been very agreeable. 
<ExoBuZz> i decided to switch. im also fed up eith waiting for sarge, x.org Xserver, and i want latest kde :D
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: im looking forward to testing it out...
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: Those are exact problems it tries to address. :)
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: i feel like ive been waiting for sarge for 3 years... oh.. i have :/
<apokryphos> haha :D
<techlord-work> LOL
<mdblitz1> techlord-work: what did you have to edit in your interface file to make the wireless start at boot?
<ExoBuZz> just before reiser4 sent my root partition into hell, i did manage to try out kde 3.4 briefly (debian experimental) ... didnt try much more than kpdf and kmail (which didnt work as the / was already corrupted and getting worse).. pdf is pretty damn good.. far more comfortable to use
<techlord-work> edit the information under the hotplug
<techlord-work> i'm at work now  and my laptop is @home , but under hotplug is the stuff that auto starts at boot time
<mdblitz1> ok
<ExoBuZz> im looking forward to x.org.. i mean. translucent windoze. eyecandy, and not so useful perhaps, but something to fiddle with!
<ExoBuZz> stupid irc plugin.. wont let me type "windows"
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: yup, major improvements were made to kdpf in 3.4
<apokryphos> ExoBuZz: Yup, eyecandy is great! Kcontrol features for it work very well, too. Quite a sight.
<apokryphos> (composite extension, that is)
<ExoBuZz> apokryphos: i dont want to start a gnome/kde fight (but im on the right channel for my side of the argument im sure), but does anyone else here find that with a simple theme, qt is a lot faster than gtk 2?
<ExoBuZz> i didnt mean to direct that to you. that was a general thing
<apokryphos> I find KDE in general much faster than Gnome, but I find gnome-devoutees saying the same but vice versa. :-)
<ExoBuZz> i mean.. i can see complicated gnome gui's drawing themselves.. but not with qt
<Roey> (what's "complicated" to you?)
<ExoBuZz> gimp 
<ExoBuZz> for example. or even simpler programs
<Roey> looks lika buncha buttons and dialog boxes to me
<ExoBuZz> scrolling lists is one
<Roey> what's complicated about that?
<Roey> can you describe the problems you experience with scrolling lists in KDE?
<ExoBuZz> roey. yeh and its slow.. so.. simple gtk gui's are slow then if you prefer :-)
<Roey> Or in Qt rather?
<ExoBuZz> scrolling on qt is instant
<Roey> (*it's)
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> on which GTK apps do you find scrolling to be slow?
<ExoBuZz> it feels like more of qt is hardware accellerated
<Roey> ah
<ExoBuZz> than with gtk
<ExoBuZz> anything with what i would call a "listview" dont know the actual widget name
<Roey> somehow I feel like it's an issue that will melt away once we're all using GL for a backend.
<Roey> or if not GL then some other hardware-3d layer
<ExoBuZz> but not on my laptop :D
<ExoBuZz> i would love to get rid of all gtk apps on my machine. but gimp cannot be replaced 
<ExoBuZz> although i should be used to a million different gui systems, as an amiga user :-)
<Roey> do you draw?
<Roey> =)
<Roey> oh
<Roey> I guess you do
<Roey> ('amiga')
<Roey> heh
<ExoBuZz> badly..
<Roey> only amiga artist I know is this guy named Eric Schwartz
<ExoBuZz> his very famous in the amiga world... but he has a strange fetish for furry things
<Roey> not that I know him personally... I just know his many picture tributes to amiga
<Roey> ah
<Roey> ExoBuZz:  hey look at the current Amiga clone's web page
<Roey> and tell me if that's a fetish or mainstream by now
<ExoBuZz> Roey: the crap they brand amiga these days is not worth buying.. the new os development is rather interesting in sorts, but they limit it to this over priced crap ppc hardware that noone wants to buy
<Roey> nooo
<Roey> I'm referring to that OS clone
<Roey> er
<Roey> you'll see why I am referring to it
<ExoBuZz> oh
<Roey> forgot the name
<Roey> it's free
<Roey> the one with the cat
<ExoBuZz> aros ?
<Roey> YES
<Roey> aros.
<Roey> OK
<ExoBuZz> aros is 10 years or more in development... it has some major problems to catch on
<ExoBuZz> lack of drivers is a big part
<Roey> ExoBuZz:  ok
<Roey> ExoBuZz:  did Schwartz do that logo?
<ExoBuZz> i wish them luck. but...
<ExoBuZz> yep
<Roey> oh really!!
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ok then.
<Roey> now I know why it looks so familiar.
<ExoBuZz> :-)
<gsuveg> anybody use a vncserver under hoary ? 
<coruja> wow, again 40 mb updates for my 1 gb kubuntu system, second time today - release day's coming closer... ;)
<mdblitz1> how do I make kWiFiManager activate my config for my card when kde starts?
<Roey> hi
<[nrx_] > hi
<techlord-work> hi
<Roey> anyone having problem loading AMD64 kernels with LILO?
<[nrx_] > anyone know what was the name of that kde game where you had to push blocks, etc to get at jewels?
<Roey> Sokoban
<[nrx_] > that's the one
<[nrx_] > i think
<Roey> =)
<[nrx_] > anyone know if it's on a repository?
<Roey> [nrx_] :  you're pushing jewels to get them into holes
<Roey> yes
<Roey> kdegames.
<ataxic> sokoban makes your brain squeek
<Roey> also try KAtomic
<[nrx_] > Roey, thanks
<Roey> I love these games
<[nrx_] > 30.5mb 
<[nrx_] > lol
<ataxic> fun comes with a price :)
<coruja> ok, some of the kicker settings have been changed (clock & positions of some icons), but rearranged with a few clicks...
<Roey> ataxic:  like time away from work?
<ataxic> i cant use computer for fun at work
<[nrx_] > anyway, thanks for your help, Roey
<ataxic> they have disabled nearly everything
<ataxic> except the launcher for the program we need
<ataxic> hehe
<apokryphos> Anyone else here have problems with gstreamer? 
<apokryphos> Traced the kttsd problem to that; either everyone is, or I certainly am, since the gstreamer engine with amaroK isn't working neither
<moominski> apokryphos: hello m8
<apokryphos> Hi :)
<moominski> yeah my amorok wont work aswell
<apokryphos> moominski: with gstreamer, or not any?
<moominski> not any
<moominski> none of them r working
<apokryphos> have you tried using the xine engine?
<moominski> yes sais i need something
<apokryphos> what, exactly?
<moominski> there is no input plugin for dvd
<moominski> maybe MRL syntex is wrong
<moominski> or file system 
<moominski> some thin like that
<apokryphos> Sounds odd; no problem here. All you need for that is amarok-xine -- it 
<apokryphos> *it'll resolve dependencies
<moominski> how do i get it
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<apokryphos> You wouldn't see the xine engine as an option at all, though, if you didn't have that...
<moominski> nah it dont work
<gsuveg> anybody know a good sysmon for panel ? or desk?
<gsuveg> replace the gkrellm ?
<randabis> super karamba has a few I bleieve
<gsuveg> randabis: i dont happy with karamba :/
<randabis> ah, well it was just a suggestion :/
<gsuveg> i need many hack to made usable it 
<gsuveg> randabis: thank you
<randabis> I don't really know of any others besides gkrellm
<gsuveg> randabis: the karamba weather is very nice :)
<moominski> how do i get gstreamer
<moominski> got it workin 
<apokryphos> moominski: unless you haven't removed it, you already have it.
<apokryphos> gstreamer? Bah; doesn't work here; sucks.
<moominski> rythum box dont work 
<moominski> apokryphos: error 2 could not open resource for writing
<moominski> and could not pause playback
<moominski> even before it starts
<apokryphos> never used rhythm box
<moominski> the only 1 i seem to be able to get working is XMMS
<apokryphos> Xine and aRts work fine with amaroK here, but Gstreamer seems evil all around..
<moominski> i also need a cdpackage for writing cds
<apokryphos> k3b
<moominski> yes
<nestorm> hi everyone
<techlord-work> hi
#kubuntu 2005-04-10
<nestorm> has anybody heard about working on an ubuntu server version?
<techlord-work> i've seen a discussion on on the forums about, whether it would make a good server or not but that was it
<nestorm> at the official site?
<LeeJunFan> a server is only as good as it's weakest application that you need. So if all ubuntus apps work for what you need, then yeah. It's great. I plan on replacing 3 servers with it soon.
<LeeJunFan> People said mandrake wasn't a good server distro, I told them not to say that within earshot of all the machines I had which had Mandrake and 1yr+ uptimes. Several of them.
<LeeJunFan> It's the admin - not the distro :)
<nestorm> I "was" a mandrake user for long
<nestorm> I am talking about amateur admins ;)
<nestorm> like me
<nestorm> anyway, I prefer to add to a server
<nestorm> and with a mandrake server you have to strip the system
<nestorm> cause it has too many stuff, useless for servers
<LeeJunFan> Me too - I used mandrake for about 6yrs.
<LeeJunFan> And redsplat 2 or so years prior to that.
<nestorm> I want to learn server administration with ubuntu
<nestorm> virtual domains and so on
<nestorm> I am starting with xampp
<nestorm> cause this way I don't mess with system files
<nestorm> kubuntu is very fast
<nestorm> looks like my pc has rebirth
<robodex> hey... does anyone else have the problem where text is REALLY small in KDE?
<robodex> as in, I can barely read half the text... changing fonts in the font settings has had no effect
<apokryphos> robodex: nope. You might wanna check your fonts (in kcontrol) and your resolution.
<apokryphos> hmm, did you select to change *all* fonts?
<robodex> afaik yes... only certain programs have small text, though; all the KDE programs are fine. But so far xchat, firefox and xterm all have REALLY small text
<dpeach> Can I install any Debian app on Kubuntu? Or does it have to be compiled for Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> ohhh, gtk stuff
<robodex> I was able to up the text in xchat manually, but it's not really helping
<robodex> heh yeah, any way to fix that?
<apokryphos> robodex: yup, get the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package
<robodex> k, I'll try that (shouldn't it have installed with kubuntu-desktop, though? :S)
<apokryphos> Nah, that's for gtk stuff. Kubuntu is concerned with gtk. :)
<apokryphos> *KDE
<robodex> heh true enough, I'm just trying KDE out... it's pretty good in ubuntu, I've only found a few minor issues so far :D
<robodex> k when it's installed do I just restart x?
<ikama> Hi, everybody
<nestorm> byes
<apokryphos> robodex: Nope, just restart the gtk stuff
<robodex> hmm... I restarted xterm and it had no effect
<apokryphos> xterm isn't gtk, as far as I know
<ikama> does any body have the same problem with dependecies openoffice and kubuntu-desktop packages
<robodex> well ff is having the problems still too
<apokryphos> ff does have gtk stuff. Perhaps try logging back in...
<robodex> yeah, I'll try that in a minute
<ikama> they are installing or updating but the postconfiguration is corrupt
<dpeach> will any debian package work for kubuntu? Or does it have to be Ubuntu/Kubuntu specific?
<robodex> most debian packages SHOULD work
<dpeach> If they don't is it pretty easy to make a deb from source?
<dpeach> (I am coming from a RPM based world, and know little to nothing about debs)
<moominski> can any1 help me how to install rpms
<rinnan> hello, kubuntu noobee here.  Question for whoever deems me fit enough to answer:  I booted the KDE Live CD and liked it so much I installed it, overwriting RedHat.  It's fine, but in the life CD, it uses Kubuntu icons, themes, colors, etc.  But in mine, it uses only exactly standard KDE!  What did I do wrong?  How can I fix it?
<rinnan> moominski:  Maybe, "apt-get install rpm"?  It's a guess, but probably a good one!
<moominski> that easy?
<moominski> should i sudo
<rinnan> That installs the RPM system (I think) -- try it and tell me what it says.
<rinnan> Yes.
<rinnan> "sudo apt-get install rpm"
<Riddell> rinnan: did you use an existing /home /
<Riddell> rinnan: did you use an existing /home ?
<rinnan> I'll try it on mine.
<rinnan> Riddell:  No, only the standard install.  Which is why I find it odd.
<rinnan> (Hoary)
<Riddell> rinnan: preview release?
<randabis> rinnan, try apt-get install kubuntu-defaults (I think that's the package)
<rinnan> Yes.  It is simply too buggy?
<robodex> restarting x, brb
<moominski> how do i do a standard install
<rinnan> randabis:  Trying now.
<randabis> rinnan, kubuntu-default-settings
<randabis> that's the package
<rinnan> its' already there.   Purging and reinstalling...
<rinnan> (had to also reinstall kubuntu-desktop, doing so...)
<rinnan> Okay guys wish me luck, rebooting into my (hopefully new and pretty) kde
<robodex> heh, I still have that problem :\
<robodex> anything else that could be causing it?
<ikama> does any body have the same problem with dependecies openoffice and kubuntu-desktop packages
<ikama> they are installing or updating but the postconfiguration is corrupt
<ikama> nobody has the same problem?
<ikama> I dont' t think so!
<ikama> this prob has occured since 2 or three updates before
<techlord-work> have you tried removing the .kde file in your home dir
<robodex> Anyone know what could fix the small text problem? (or, hell, what's causing it?)
<cmf> is it just me, or is it not possible to set a capture channel in alsamixer on hoary?
<ikama> techlord-work: concerning to me
<techlord-work> yea ikama have your tried removing the .kde folder, this would cause all your kde settings to reset, maybe including the fonts
<robodex> it only does it on certain apps, though...
<robodex> heh downing my res to 1024 (from 1152) actually makes it seem worse..
<bhsx> i followed the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, but when i apt-get update i get "GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures blah blah blah"...  what does that mean/how do i fix it other than removing those lines from sources.list?  
<bhsx> is there i suggested mirror list that kubuntu uses?
<bhsx> s i/a
<moominski> how do i get alien
<bhsx> join x-files  ;)
<bhsx> sudo apt-get install alien
<verden01> Hi i just installed kubuntu on my AMD64 box and it rocks
<verden01> does anyone know when the final version of kubuntu will be released?
<moominski> not long
<techlord-work> my guess a few days after apr 8th
<techlord-work> that's when ubuntu is getting released
<robodex> hmmm I think I MAY know what's causing the problem...
<robodex> brb
<verden01> is it worth doing an update and upgrade b4 then
<techlord-work> i would, because what you upgrade now will just be less you have to get then
<verden01> cool thanx
<gsuveg> can i remove text form left iconbox(?) in kontact ?
<gsuveg> 3.4
<robodex> hey, still haven't fixed the problem (posted a topic on the forums,) but I have another really stupid question... how do I change the window style in kubuntu? >_<
<techlord-work> control center themes and appereance
<robodex> where in there?
<moominski> i still can inatll rpms on kubuntu is there a website with a howto??
<robodex> style only changes widgets...
<techlord-work> i'm going from memory here not near my kubuntu box, but on the menu there is control center or control panel, in there you you have themes
<techlord-work> i think that is what your looking for
<robodex> heh I have theme manager but it doesn't change my windows (stays as plastik)
<gsuveg> robodex: sorry.
<gsuveg> robodex: if you start kontact left side the apps
<robodex> ?
<gsuveg> robodex: maybe you misunderstud me, sorry
<techlord-work> i wonder robodex what happens if you delete the .kde folder in your home dir and restart, that should clean any broken or corrupt kde files and may resolve both issues
<techlord-work> time to go home catch you all when i'm there
<robodex> k, I'll try that
<robodex> brb
<Le0> hiya ppl
<moominski> wot does this mean E: Couldn't find package
<hayden> means apt-get couldnt find the package u tried to install
<robodex> I got the problem fixed, but it was a really stupid fix and it's a pain to do it every time I load KDE...
<robodex> I had to load gnome-font-properties
<robodex> I don't know if that starts something, but the fonts are fixed (until I restart kde)
<Riddell> testers wanted for release candidate CDs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/current/
<moominski> kpakage wont let me install rpm even though im putting in the right password
<moominski> any help
<apokryphos> moominski: root password needed.
<moominski> yeah i typed it but it sais its wrong but its not
<moominski> its right
<apokryphos> moominski: are you sure you're typing the *root* password; not your one, with root priveledges. 
<moominski> wot other password is there
<apokryphos> moominski: in terminal type plain "su" and enter the password there you're trying to use in Kpackage.
<apokryphos> moominski: aha ;)
<moominski> i didnt create 1
<apokryphos> moominski: sudo passwd
<apokryphos> then make a password
<moominski> ok
<apokryphos> moominski: it shouldn't ask you for your root -- ubuntu uses sudo, but that package hasn't been patched
<moominski> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<moominski> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<moominski> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<Riddell> it needs the user password, not root, any suggestions on how to translate a new string into different languages happily accepted
<apokryphos>  Riddell no, Riddell, it really does need root
<hayden> sudo alien file
<hayden> dpkg -i file ?
* apokryphos was referring to KPackage
<Riddell> apokryphos: hwat does|?
<Riddell> hmm, bad keyboard
<apokryphos> moominski: what error is that from? What are you trying to do?
<moominski> ok i got this after "sudo alien" kerastik_0.2-2_i386.deb generated
<moominski> install a kde theme
<apokryphos> moominski: cool, now just follow haggai's second instruction. 
<hayden> sudo dpkg -i kerastik_0.2-2_i386.deb
<apokryphos> It might not work, though, because some of those will have a different location of KDEDIR. At least, that's what I presume the problem is, since I had problems installing some kde-theme rpms like that
<moominski> sudo dpkg -i kerastik_0.2-2_i386.deb this worked
<moominski> thanks
<StR> hi there
<StR> I installed hoary, but I don't get the graphic loading like the live CD... what package to I need to install?
<hayden> the splash screen?
<StR> hayden, the scroll that shows when ubuntu is loading,  not like other distros when you see the txt about mounting,  hotplugins, etc...
<hayden> i dont think there is a package u can just install to do that
<StR> hayden, but you have that screen, right? not the txt screen
<James_k84> how do I get sshd to work in kubuntu?
<Riddell> James_k84: sudo apt-get install ssh
<StR> isn't it   openssh-server?
<mwylde> How can gnome be installed on a Kubuntu system?
<amu> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mwylde> thanks
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop :)
<apokryphos> eek
<apokryphos> ignore
<James_k84> I already have it...  
<apokryphos> James_k84: then you have gnome :)
<James_k84> but how to I get it to run?
<James_k84> I tried /etc/init.d/sshd start.
<Riddell> James_k84: what did it say?
<James_k84> any ideas?
<Riddell> James_k84: what did /etc/init.d/sshd start  say, what does  ps -ef | grep sshd say?
<verden01> Hi
<James_k84> james@Osiris:/etc/init.d$ ps -ef | grep ss
<James_k84> james     7976  7021  0 15:24 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/x-session-manager
<James_k84> james     8023  7976  0 15:24 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<James_k84> james     8026     1  0 15:24 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<James_k84> james     8029     1  0 15:24 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon-1 --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session
<James_k84> james     8113  8053  0 15:24 ?        00:00:11 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<James_k84> james     8115     1  0 15:24 ?        00:00:00 kaccess [kdeinit]  kaccess
<James_k84> james     8119  8053  0 15:24 ?        00:00:03 kwin [kdeinit]  kwin -session 10b8e66972000111191053800000199780000_1112127726_800346
<James_k84> james     8140     1  0 15:25 ?        00:00:00 kmix [kdeinit]  kmix -session 10d8cecf96000111065458100000063760027_1112127726_790235
<James_k84> root      8449     1  0 19:53 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f
<James_k84> root      8698     1  0 19:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<James_k84> james     8970  8392  0 20:18 pts/1    00:00:00 grep ss
<Riddell> James_k84: that'll be it running there then
<Riddell> hello verden01 
<James_k84> then why can't I ssh into my box?
<James_k84> from a local network?
<verden01> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> James_k84: can you access any other service?  can you ping it?  what does ssh say when you try to connect?  what if you do  ssh localhost  from the machine
<James_k84> the ip I'm trying to ssh into isn't the DMZ or anything...
<James_k84> I can ssh locally.
<verden01> installed kubuntu last night and it had no problems with any hardware on my AMD64 box  :-)
<Riddell> verden01: excellent.  did the sound work?
<Riddell> James_k84: sounds like a firewall issue then
<James_k84> hmm...  weird.
<verden01> yeah everything worked 
<James_k84> thanks a lot
<Riddell> verden01: good, if confusing (other people have reported sound server problems on amd64)
<verden01> since i've had the AMD64 box i've found that a lot of distro's don't support all my hardware but kubuntu does  :)
<moominski> kubunto is great ive other distros but im stckin with this its the only ive been able to do something
<verden01> if this is mainly a beta release then it must be close to final release because its pretty stable
<Riddell> verden01: release candidate in testing now
<verden01> cool   is it worth updating and upgrading now or best to wait for the final trelease?
<moominski> konqueror is a bit dodgy wiv me dont no wy keeps crasking
<Riddell> moominski: do you have file previews on?
<moominski> dont no
<verden01> the only thing i found different is the fact that i can't log in as root but i'm getting used to using the sudo command
<verden01> hayden whats it like in sunny QLD today?
<moominski> Riddell: how do i turn file preveiws on
<Riddell> moominski: third menu from left -> previews -> tick them all
<Riddell> some people have reported crashes on that but it's working fine for me now
* Riddell has french language pack installed and isn't actually sure what the third menu from left is called
<moominski> Riddell: thanks
<moominski> any1 no how i can rip internetradiostream??
<Riddell> moominski: kaffeine
<moominski> Riddell: kaffeine dont work for it just stops responding
<moominski> any ideas?
<randabis> moominski, streamripper works well
<randabis> it's a commandline tool though
<randabis> streamtuner is a gui tool for internet streams and it will do ripping too
<randabis> you may want to check it out...it's in the repositories
<billytwowilly> anyone know when pykde will be updated in the repositories?
<billytwowilly> not having pykde is killing karamba..
<moominski> how do i get in the repositories
<verden01>  is it worth updating and upgrading kubuntu now or best to wait for the final release?
<billytwowilly> it
<billytwowilly> s
<billytwowilly> pretty nice now, but no harm in waiting.
<verden01> cool
<randabis> definitely worth it :) kde 3.4 rocks my socks :p
<billytwowilly> if you're trying to use kde in warty definitely upgrade.
<verden01> hey i think its great to be using a quality Debian based os again
<haggai> verden01: were frozen now except for bugfixes so now is a good time
<verden01> k
<verden01> i've installed kubuntu 
<verden01> billytwowilly, 
<verden01> it rocks
<moominski> can any1 help get kaffeine workin
<billytwowilly> if you've installed kubuntu you should update... It's beta stuff you have installed anyway.
<billytwowilly> haggai: Is anyone going to update the pykde debs before the release? That's a semi important package for anyone using superkaramba and a bunch of other stuff (ie several amarok scripts use it)
<verden01> i'm thinking of upgrading but i need to d/l another 200 odd mb of data
<haggai> billytwowilly: I don't know if anyone will have time
<billytwowilly> haggai: That's too bad... it's a moderately important part of kde.
<robodex> AMAZING RACE IS ON GOODBYE KIND SIRS
<difekta> HEY..YOU LIKE TO USE ALL CAPS TOO?!  AWESOME!
<randabis> I wonder if there are any plans to have a kubuntu unstable branch within the grumpy unstable branch when it is released...
<difekta> WHY DON't channels like this start migrating to jabber servers?
<randabis> because IRC is tried and true probably
<billytwowilly> jabber?
<billytwowilly> bah.
<apokryphos> #kubuntu-devel
<apokryphos> ergh
<verden01> i see there are no games installed with kubuntu, are there going to be in the future or is it best to D/L then from the universe packages?
<apokryphos> verden01: I believe kdegames is in Main, isn't it?
<verden01> i'll check but i was wondering why they weren't installed by default
<Riddell> verden01: not enough room on the CD
<verden01> k :)
<verden01> apokryphos, they are in the main repository
<verden01> downloading them now on my super fast dialup connection  :(
<Xira> I downloaded kubuntu-desktop in 4 minutes
<Xira> :x
<verden01> Xira, hmmm i might do that one day when i can access fast internet
<Xira> i feel your pain, I was on dialup for 6 years
<Xira> then i got dsl last year, and this year i got 4mbit cable which recently was upgraded to 6mbit for free
<billytwowilly> isn't kubuntu-desktop just a tiny dummy package?
<Xira> billytwowilly, it's kubuntu-desktop for ubuntu
<Xira> it's 395mb
<billytwowilly> no. it's 32.8 KB.
<Xira> negative
<Xira> I just installed it an hour ago
<billytwowilly> I'm looking at kubuntu-desktop right now in synaptic.
<billytwowilly> It's a meta package.
<moominski> ok any1 no how i install stream ripper
<billytwowilly> It depends on a whole bunch of stuff.
<verden01> well in rural Australia the its hard to get a decent broadband connection
<Xira> ok, well I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<billytwowilly> moominski: apt-get install streamripper
<Xira> and it was 395mb
<moominski> it dont work
<jsgotangco> woohooo
<Xira> would you like me to upload the logs?
<Xira> -.-
<billytwowilly> moominski: Then you don't have your repositories set up right. Go to the wiki and read up on how to setup universe, metaverse, restricted, etc.
<evan_d> xira, all the packages that it installs probably total up to 395MB, but the kubuntu-desktop meta-package itself is only a few K
<Xira> oh, well
<Xira> he's getting rather specific
<billytwowilly> Xira: I don't doubt that all the dependencies were large. I'm just nit picking;)
<moominski> streamripper is already the newest version.
<moominski> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 117 not upgraded.
<Xira> it's well documented to ubuntu users to do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install all of the kubuntu compnents
<billytwowilly> then its installed.
<moominski> ok how do i use it
<moominski> where is it
<Xira> it's perfect except the gnome menu entries dont show the icons for the KDE items
<billytwowilly> It's a command line tool.
<billytwowilly> You want streamtuner.
<billytwowilly> a nice gtk frontend with streams pre-programmed
<billytwowilly> apt-get install streamtuner.
<billytwowilly> minus the .
<verden01> moominski, if you go to the kubuntu.org site i think it tells you how to log into gnome or kde 
<verden01> i think its in FAQ or something similiar
<moominski> i know how to do that
<randabis> I like streamripper :) streamtuner is good too though and will playback and rip streams
<moominski> wot do i get source distro
<randabis> source distro? what do you mean?
<randabis> *gentoo gears start clicking*
<Zugot> does the kubuntu k3b burn mp3s?
<Riddell> Zugot: I believe not
<apokryphos> Zugot: there's some stuff you can do though, to get it running.
<randabis> when you say burn mp3s, do you mean making an mp3 audio disk or what? I can make mp3 data discs just fine without any tricks
<randabis> If you mean make audio cds from mp3s like nero does, then you need to do a few things I believe. There's a howto guide on the ubuntu forums
<Zugot> randabis, you know what i mean..
<randabis> uh, no I don't...that's why I asked
<moominski> ok how do i save streams with kafeine
<dcm> I have a problem with the Ubuntu live CD
<dcm> I put it in my drive and restart but it doesn't work
<dcm> I don't remember the exact reason, but I think it was something with the file system
<randabis> this is #kubuntu, direct ubuntu questions to #ubuntu
<randabis> we deal with kde mainly here
<randabis> your problem could be a variety of things...a bad burn, incorrect BIOS settings, etc
<dcm> I would, but I am banned
<dcm> I'm using the ubuntu cd from the ship-it thing
<randabis> check your bios, and make sure the first boot device is set to cdrom
<dcm> It is
<dcm> Well, Floppy -> CD -> HD
<TechLord> hi all
<randabis> you'll need to provide the error it gives then before I can provide any further troubleshooting
<TechLord> question for you, how can i get a trashcan on my desktop
<dcm> ok
<dcm> ty
<billytwowilly> TechLord: there is a trash applet you can add.
<TechLord> to the desktop?
<randabis> TechLord, navigate to you Desktop/ directory, locate the trash.desktop file, open it with a text editor and change Hidden=true to Hidden=false
<billytwowilly> TechLord: to kicker.
<randabis> then save the file
<randabis> I think you may have to log out and log back in for it to take effect
<TechLord> well i got an icon now but it looks all strange and not like a trashcan
<randabis> you should be able to change the icon 
<TechLord> what i was seeing was a backup file and logoff and on to see real icon
<Roey> heya
<omni_lonnie> howdey
<omni_lonnie> anyone here tried netzero with kubuntu?
<Roey> hey kong-plugins got in!! yeay!!
<Roey> Konqueror's Tools->/ menu is now mine!
<Roey> muaahah
<verden01> what is the Enterprise Edition?
<verden01> Kubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms.
<Riddell> verden01: there isn't one
<verden01> ok
<Riddell> verden01: unlike Red Hat which charges lots for the privilage of naming it Enterprise
<verden01> oh ok
<verden01> why is ubuntu and kubuntu free of charge?
<Riddell> because we think people will prefer it to be so
<Riddell> ubuntu has a donate button on their website if you don't, and I have a paypal account too
<verden01> well your not wrong there :)
<verden01> the main distro's i have used i have always paid for
<dcm> Why would you pay for it?
<verden01> because at the end of the day nothing is free
<LeeJunFan> anyone know when kde 3.4.1 is due?
<verden01> it must cost someone something
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: no time frame yet
<Roey> *privilege
<Riddell> verden01: nobody expects kde, gnu or linux to change for their work
<verden01> if you guys did charge then i don't think anyone could complain
<randabis> I believe canonical only plans to charge for official support at the enterprise and production levels
<randabis> the distro itself will remain free
<verden01> cool
<Riddell> randabis: enterprise and production level?
<randabis> probably worded that wrong, but what I mean is people who are using ubuntu for places like schools
<randabis> or large offices, etc.
<randabis> people that would need support
<Riddell> they charge for support, (by e-mail, phone etc)
<verden01> this subject is explained very well on the ubuntulinux.org site 
<randabis> yeah
<TechLord> is anyone here
<Roey> meeee
<TechLord> what is the best way to backup a dvd on kde?
<Roey> dunno
<Roey> k3b?
<LeeJunFan> TechLord: by back up are you talking about a data DVD or an encrypted copyrighted video DVD?
<LeeJunFan> TechLord: cuz, AFAIK there is nothing like DVD shrink for linux, if that's what you want.
<TechLord> i'm talking about protecting my kid dvds from my kids
<TechLord> yea dvdshrink for linux would be great 
<LeeJunFan> TechLord: hehe, I think I've gone thru about 3 copies of fox and hound with my kid :)
<underlord> can i disable that ugly graphical login (or replace it with a less ugly graphical login) without it reverting next time i upgrade my system?
<LeeJunFan> underlord: if you want the default kdm look you can edit /etc/kde3/kdmrc and comment out the Theme= line
<LeeJunFan> underlord: then it'll ask you when you do updates if you want to replace that config file or leave it as you have it.
<underlord> ooh, ok
<LeeJunFan> underlord: I understand there is a GUI tool that will eventually be in KDE for kdm theming, but as of yet it's not stable/complete enough.
<underlord> an editor or just selection thingy for kcontrol?
<LeeJunFan> underlord: I dunno - probably a selection thingy.
<underlord> ahh
<ice_1963> can i install synaptic in kubuntu ?? =)
<LeeJunFan> ice_1963: sure can.
<underlord> ice_1963: yes
<ice_1963> apt-get install synaptic
<underlord> ice_1963: open konsole, type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ice_1963> ok
<LeeJunFan> ice_1963: for the record you can install any ubuntu app on kubuntu. They are both really the same distro with a different default desktop install at startup.
<ice_1963> ok
<ice_1963> i'm useing gnome right now but like kde desktop better
<LeeJunFan> ice_1963: you can install kde in ubuntu by doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> then of course you would have both on your system.
<ice_1963> ok but i will still will have gnome
<underlord> and you can select which to use at login time
<ice_1963> uninstall
<ice_1963> ???
<ice_1963> gnome
<underlord> you can uninstall gnome if you like, but theres no reason you have to
<Xira> Resolving DNSes are slow, ergo slowing down my ubuntu connection... I remember fixing it in other distros by disabling ipv6 somthing.. anyone know what I'm talking about, and feel like telling me how to do it?
<da_bon_bon> Xira: read ubuntuguide.org
<Xira> da_bon_bon, that works for firefox, but it seems to be a system-wide issue
<billytwowilly> Hi, is there any way to bind shortcut keys to volume control??
<ice_1963> how do i install synaptic uninstall knaptic
<ice_1963> in kde
<ice_1963> ok
<Kleggas> hmm, thought only I saw my own name next to my nick. any way of changing this?
<Kleggas> btw, reason why Im here. anyone else having konqueror crash all the time? had it since I installed kubuntu and still have it after all these almost daily dist-upgrades that seems to be out more than ones per day. its only when I open the filemanager that it crashis often. for webbrowsing konqueror works
<Kleggas> friend of mine got rid of that problem (he says) after the first dist-upgrade but I still have it even though I wiped out my ~./kde to get rid of all previous settings of konqueror
<closure> yay! i succeeded!
<closure> now how do i get gnome off of here?
<Kleggas> closure: congrats, to whatever you succeeded with :)
<closure> KDE install lol
<Kleggas> :)
<closure> theese things are big deals with me as i am new this whole linux thing
<closure> well X
<Beineri> closure: debfoster
<closure> i've used console plenty of times but never intensively
<closure> Beineri,  debfoster?
<closure> what is that
<Beineri> closure: a script/app to remove packages you don't want to hold
<closure> what do i tell it i want it to remove?
<closure> GNOME?
<closure> are there other things i should as well?
<Beineri> you tell it what to keep (ubuntu-base, kubuntu-desktop, ...)
<closure> hrm
<closure> so since i haven't installed anything new
<Kleggas> why didn't I knew bout those kind of scripts when I whiped out entire gnome in warty a few months ago? used kpackage and removed one package at the time when I found them in the list :p
<closure> i would only want ubuntu base and kubuntu desktop correct?
<Beineri> closure: well, a kernel, debfoster, grub, synaptic may be also good to keep maybe :-)
<closure> beineri be serious here i'm a n00b what is the easiest way for me to do this and not break this thing
<Beineri> closure: it will ask you before removing for every package anyway
<closure> oh christ one of those
<Beineri> by default at least
<closure> no simple click "uninstall" >8-)
<Kleggas> who needs a kernel anyway?
<closure> lol
<closure> yeah really they're over rated
<closure> always having to get updates and new ones
<Beineri> Kleggas: uptime bragger? :-)
<Kleggas> hmmm, nah, I just rebooted so my uptime aint that great :p
<Kleggas> so, is it a known thing that konqueror crashes alot when opening up the filemanager mode, or is it just me? would be nice to know if its nothing to worry or if I did something crazy :)
<Kleggas> I mean, I know its beta, but still would be nice to know how other has it :)
<closure> beineri where do i find this debfoster?
<closure> or do i run it from terminal?
<Beineri> closure: universe repository
<Beineri> closure: yes
<Beineri> Kleggas: works here
<Beineri> Kleggas: paste the backtrace into a bin...
<Beineri> Kleggas: and talk to your irc client when you don't want your realname shown
<closure> beineri how do i go about getting xmms/mplayer?
<closure> well i guess xmms
<closure> seems mplayer comes with this
<Beineri> closure: pardon?
<closure> the media player XMMS
<closure> how do i go about installing that
<closure> do i do "apt-get install xmms"
<Beineri> use apt-get, ksynaptic, synaptic?
<Beineri> closure: yes, you didn't try?
<closure> i did
<closure> it didn't get it
<Gryphon-> i just installed Kubuntu Hoary and installed the ATI 3D drivers, the drivers appear to be working, but my OpenGL device is being listed as MESA indirect - is there a way to fix this as games arent loading atm..
<closure> will apt-get put it on my K Menu?
<Kleggas> closure: don't think so
<closure> will Kynaptic?
<Kleggas> closure: tried amarok? made me throw away xmms for eternity :)
<Gryphon-> apt-get install xmms will put it on the the k menu
<closure> nope
<Gryphon-> did it for me
<Beineri> closure: "apt-get install xmms" works here
<closure> hrm maybe it's since i changed to the universe repositories it does
<Kleggas> Beineri: what pastebin? where?
<closure> beineri is there a gui based "add/remove" programs type deal?
<Beineri> Kleggas: like http://rafb.net/paste/
<Beineri> closure: kynaptic, synaptic - look into the System/ menu ;-)
<ztonzy> amu, here ?
<closure> can i use those to remove GNOME?
<Kleggas> there: http://rafb.net/paste/results/K9jy6C92.html
<Kleggas> :)
<Kleggas> even I knew how, hihi
<Beineri> closure: sure, if you love to find all GNOME low-level dependencies :-)
<ztonzy> if I want to burn Kubuntu Live CD...what date-version is the best ?
<Beineri> ztonzy: current/
<closure> beineri you're speaking french
<closure> what exactly is that?
<ztonzy> Beineri, ah thanks
<Beineri> closure: Je ne parle pas Francais :-)
<Kleggas> :)
<Beineri> Kleggas: tried to (re)move konquerorrc? are you starting it from a special directory? did you try to starting it from shell?
<closure> lol
<Kleggas> Beineri: I removed entire ~.kde/
<Kleggas> still same, no, didn't try to start from shell
* Kleggas is trying
<Kleggas> ok, out of 20 times 20 worked, none crashed. so I will quit using my service-menu to open filemanager :p
<Kleggas> ment system-menu
<Beineri> Kleggas: the second entry on Kubuntu panel?
<Kleggas> yes
<Beineri> Kleggas: I wonder a bit what profile you start that it loads the sidebar for you...
<Beineri> ah, the system menu does...
<Kleggas> it automagically loads it from the system-menu...and also when i run 'kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing' from shell
<Kleggas> erm, not webbrowsing, filemanagement :)
<Beineri> Kleggas: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement" from shell also crashs?
<Kleggas> no, that one works great
<Beineri> strange
<Kleggas> ried exactly 20 times and didn't crash ones
<Kleggas> while system menu crashes every third time or such
<Beineri> oh, not always?
<Kleggas> no, just often
<Beineri> even more strange
<Kleggas> yeah, thought so too
<closure> beineri, do you know of a good news reader for KDE?
<Beineri> closure: knode?
<Kleggas> closure: akregator
<Beineri> define "news" :-)
<gryphon-> how do i enable direct rending with my ati card?
<Kleggas> :)
<closure> Newsgroups
<closure> akregator?
<Beineri> knode/kontact (with leafnode)
<Kleggas> closure: akregator is not for newsgroups
<closure> will that transfer files as well
<closure> oh
<Kleggas> try what Beineri  said
<closure> no i want something that will allow file transfer with newsgroups along with headers
<closure> what is leafnode?
<Beineri> small nttp server (allowing you to read newsgroups offline with KNode)
<Beineri> nntp
<Kleggas> gryphon-: isn't it that line you add in the Device section saying: Option  "RenderAccel" "true"
<closure> i have a private nntp server that's not needed
<closure> i want to be able to download files from it
<gryphon-> Kleggas: in xorg.conf?
<Kleggas> yupp
<Beineri> closure: http://klibido.sourceforge.net/
<Kleggas> under the 'Device' section
<gryphon-> Kleggas: ok, i added that line, whats best way to restart X? system reboot?
<Beineri> gryphon-: relogin?
<Kleggas> ctrl-alt-backspace is one way
<Beineri> Kleggas: iek
<gryphon-> Beineri: thanks
<closure> johnny cochiran died?
<Kleggas> btw, a none kde/ubuntu question. is it possible to bring forth a background process? was kinda thinkin of logging on to a server, starting an irc client with & to put it in background, and then later when I log back on, bring it forth and use it...is that possible?
<Kleggas> closure: see Im not the only one asking kde/ubuntu questions :p
<Kleggas> not asking even
<closure> oh cohiran is kubuntu related
<closure> he could've gone to court over it
<Kleggas> hmm, ok
<Beineri> Kleggas: screen
<Beineri> Kleggas: normal background processes will be killed once you logout :-)
<Kleggas> Beineri: aahh, yes. thats it, new I had used something like that before :)
<Kleggas> thanx
<gryphon-> btw, RenderAccel isnt a correct setting hehe, X wouldnt even boot
<Kleggas> ?
<Kleggas> I have it in my xorg.conf and Im in X
<Kleggas> Option  "RenderAccel" "true"
<Kleggas> says the line
<Kleggas> maybe it depends on the version of xorg
<Kleggas> I run latest dist-upgrade with the xorg that came out yesterday. but have been using that option for 1 week now
<Beineri> maybe his driver doesn't know this option? :-)
<Kleggas> might be :)
<ztonzy> w00t....  K3b rocks :)
<Kleggas> :)
* ztonzy is wondering if he should burn a gnomebased ubuntu too
<ztonzy> live cd that is
<Beineri> ztonzy: like k^hubuntu? :-)
<ztonzy> h ?
<ztonzy> knoppix is nice ...it has java installed on its cd
<Beineri> ztonzy: try typing "k" ctrl+h "ubuntu" in a shell
<ztonzy> Beineri, what will happen ?
* ztonzy wonders if his nvidia/x drivers will work if he does a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  now
<Kleggas> ztonzy: probably you will see the allmighty k^hubuntu :p
<ztonzy> Kleggas, I dont get a ^ 
<ztonzy> but ctrl+h  makes the cursor do one step back
<Kleggas> might depend on keyboard layout
<ztonzy> swedish
<Kleggas> ztonzy: yeah, youre right. use swedish here too and it did the same
<ztonzy> :)
<Kleggas> and java is boring. knoppix could have left that one out :p
<Beineri> ztonzy: ctrl+h being backspace is the trick :-)
<ztonzy> Kleggas, depends...some sites needs it
<Beineri> ztonzy: Knoppix is ugly and a mess, try pclinuxos :-)
<ztonzy> Beineri, show me
<Kleggas> ztonzy: yeah, I know :(
<Kleggas> but still its the most boring stuff to code in :)
<Beineri> ztonzy: http://www.pclinuxonline.com/pclos/html/screen_shots.html
<ztonzy> Beineri, nice
<gryphon-> if there are developers in here, it appears you left the radeon drivers out of the 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel :(
<mkjp> hello
<mkjp> I instal mozilla-firefox i i have firefox version for gnome???
<usual> how do I disable animations when mini/max
<mkjp> go to control center
<robodex> hey, anyone had any success in getting baghira to work in kubuntu? I installed kwin-baghira but it only lets me change the widget style... no theme option
<mkjp> I have problem with mount drivers ?
<membreya> to load a custom script for my mouse (in my home directory it's mouse.rc) do I just add the text to /etc/X11/Xsession ?
<techlord-work> i would put that in the .kde/Autostart folder
<membreya> techlord-work: I've tried that and it just loads the script in Kate
<techlord-work> i'm not sure then, i've never had to reconfigure my mouse before
<membreya> techlord-work: it's to enable the side buttons on my ms explorer mouse :)
<techlord-work> that makes sense, i'm using a laptop and have no side buttons.
<techlord-work> so what is in the mouse.rc?
<membreya> join #flood :)
<membreya> there you go :)
<techlord-work> does the command complete if you call it from the konsole? i know it won't change the settigs but it will tells if all the syntax is right?
<membreya> i have to call it from the konsole every boot
<membreya> so I have to ./mouse.rc after kde has finished loading
<techlord-work> so it does work then, that's good,  what if you put a shell script in .kde/Autostart that calls the mouse.rc?
<randabis> all alone is all we are
<membreya> but the mouse.rc is a shell script :| and as i said, it's just loading in kate
<uniq> membreya: is it executeable? 
<uniq> chmod u+x file
<uniq> or set it executeable in konqueror.. 
<techlord-work> if he can all from the command line it should already be executable
<membreya> yup, already chmod'ed it
<uniq> still opens in kate? 
<techlord-work> try chaning the extension from .rc to .sh, maybe kde has a file association with .rc for kate
<uniq> ok.. make a wrapper then.. that runs 'bash /path/to/script.rc &'
<uniq> i have one single script in Autostart.. named start.sh.. that runns all the commands i'd like to be run when kde starts.. 
<techlord-work> on a similar issue, i'm having problems with my mapped multimeida keys  for volume control, i have my pcm audio to raise, lower and mute with X86fAudio and etc but they still controll just the normal volume any ideas?
<uniq> I use lineakd
<uniq> works nicely.
<membreya> techlord-work: glad you can get your MM keys to work, gnome works beautifully but kde doesn't even recognise em :|
<membreya> and thanks, I will try naming it to .sh and putting it in autostart
<techlord-work> Xmodmap them is what i had to do
<techlord-work> what is lineakd?
<techlord-work> never heard of it
<uniq> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/lineakd
<techlord-work> thanks
<techlord-work> i was fighting with that for over an hour last night, never did get the keys to control pcm thou. that lineakd should work great thanks again
<uniq> you still need some commands to run.. to change the volume..
<uniq> if you have kmix running.. you can use dcop
<uniq> dcop is great.
<uniq> I can put my lineak config on the web.. for you..
<uniq> as an example.
<techlord-work> please do thanks
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/dull/lineakd.conf
<uniq> there..
<uniq> of course yuou'll have to use lineakd to make a config for your keyboard.. (lineakd -l and lineakd -c keyboardtype.. ) and just use my dcop commands as examples.. 
<techlord-work> uniq how long have you been using ubuntu?
<uniq> techlord-work: not for long.. like 2 months maybe.
<uniq> been using debian since arround 2000 though.. much the same.. 
<membreya> hmm how do I fix this without rebooting? kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<techlord-work> this is my first experience with debian, been using linux for servers for years, but just now trying to switch over my laptops and desktops to linux. 
<uniq> good :)
<membreya> techlord-work: changing the mouse.rc to a mouse.sh means it works beautifully now :D
<techlord-work> that's great to hear
<da_bon_bon> membreya: u compile your own kernels right ?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: nope, I've tried ..but gave up quickly
<da_bon_bon> membreya: bad! was just gonna ask u a question or two
<membreya> ;)
<uniq> da_bon_bon: shoot.. i've compiled hundreds :)
<membreya> uniq: compile mine :P
<membreya> actually I'm happy with my kernel .. even if it takes 1 min to load my system from go to woah
<da_bon_bon> uniq: great.
<da_bon_bon> uniq: u compile alsa into it or as a module ?
<uniq> membreya: haha.. i've got my own to care about.. but you can ask questions too :)
<uniq> da_bon_bon: i try to compile most drivers as modules.
<malte`> hi
<malte`> wil Kubuntu RC be released today??
<membreya> nah 1 minute is an acceptable load time for me :) (amd64 3200)
<da_bon_bon> uniq: why /?
<uniq> da_bon_bon: i include filesystems and things like that in the kernel.. atleast most filesystems.. 
<apokryphos> malte`: yes
<malte`> i wonder when...
<apokryphos> (hopefully :P)
<uniq> da_bon_bon: well.. I can recompile the modules without rebooting the kernel.. if i want to.. 
<da_bon_bon> uniq: and do u compile agpgart at all ?
<uniq> as a module.. 
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> thanks
<da_bon_bon> bye
<allee> uniq, techlord-work: why not use lineak-kdeplugins?  Much nicer/efficient that calling dcop ;)
<techlord-work> i've never heard of lineak till earlier and what is the lineak-kdeplugins? never heard of thoses what do they do/
<allee> techlord-work: plugins for lineak.  the kdeplugins 'knows' show to use kmix, amorak, ... 
<allee> techlord-work: lineak.conf then looks like:
<allee> Mute = KMIX_MUTE
<allee> VolumeDown = KMIX_VOLDOWN
<allee> VolumeUp = KMIX_VOLUP
<techlord-work> that's cool
<rzei> shit this is back to the stoneage now that an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade broke kde..
<rzei> any devs around how aknowledge this problem?
<techlord-work> how did it brake kde?
<rzei> it looks like none of my configs work after starting a new session, not even the panel loads correctly
<gdh> rzei: This is known, yes :)
<gdh> rzei: the joys of living on the edge, eh?
<rzei> gdh: how did you manage to break those packages up like that :)
<gdh> rzei: I am not a devel , just a user who reads the channel =)
<allee> techlord-work: and try the -xosdplugin too.  That's cute ;)
<techlord-work> rzei this actually started a couple of updates ago, the easiest workaround i've found is to delete the kidden kde dir and reconfigure it
<techlord-work> allee what is the the xosdplugin
<gdh> I just added my panels manually again <shrug> :)
<gdh> only took a minute or so
<rzei> gdh: is konqueror still broken, i mean after a restart?
<techlord-work> that is the other work around
<gdh> rzei: It didn't break for me...
<rzei> gdh: did you lose your $HOME/.kde/
<techlord-work> i don't like Konqueror, i prefer firefox, love the plugins
<gdh> nope
<gdh> I would've been fairly annoyed if I had
<gdh> konq still feels fragile as a browser
<rzei> hmm i guess i too could make it work -->
<allee> techlord-work: lineak-xosdplugin  show a on-screen-display the of volume or 'mute' (for a sec) when you pressed the mute button etc.. nice visual feedback
<uniq> allee: haven't looked at the kdeplugins.. i'll take a look. thanks for the tip.
<techlord-work> i already get that 
<allee> did I understand it right: dist-upgrade is currently a bad idea?
<rzei> that was easy..
<rzei> allee: yes
<allee> is last night install CD really new?  Not only rebuild but with new content?
<rzei> allee: if it works, don't touch it :)
<allee> rzei thanks!
<rzei> nice even konqueror works again
<allee> I got two new Dell Server I would like to install kubuntu on.  Question burn CD now or wait too?  (only have a old hoary CDROM)
<gdh> you want to put a desktop OS on a server? :)
<gdh> Use real Debian for that =)
<gdh> sarge is safe enough to use for production machines now...
<allee> gdh:  yeap.  Will serve dozends of X-terminals (thin clients)
<lonewolff> alee: you may still be better with a real debian install, then you can customize it more to your requirement
<gdh> Interesting - what are the clients? Diskless PCs or something?
<gdh> allee: I ask because I do a PXE boot NIS/NFS-based client system here..
<gdh> allee: Although they're not 'thin' clients as such - they run apps locally... I don't fancy the memory usage of 50 copies of firefox/thunderbird/openoffice...
<allee> gdh.  Strip down woody with only X-server.   At the time there were no diskless PC that 1600x1200 and DVI graphics.
<gdh> wow that's a fairly high-end setup :)
<gdh> (adding a decent Intel NIC with built-in bootrom would make any PC boot from the network..)
<lonewolff> allee: 1600x1200, wow , what size monitors do you use with that?
<allee> gdh: I tought about it but rsync and substitue IP & hostname is fast and disk are not the noisy parts (especially when then spin down and never wakeup ;)
<allee> lonewolff: 19'' now 20''
<lonewolff> ah ic
<lonewolff> i just wondered cause i have 1400x1050 on a 14.1" lcd and thats very small lol
<gdh> allee: No, not noisy, but generate heat... but most importantly - a major source of failure :)
<gdh> also diskless = guarantee of identical binary code running on each machine
<gdh> that's a major plus for a managed system
<techlord-work> that would be great
<allee> gdh: Next time I'll check for little diskless boxes.  Now (that buildin gfx can to 1600x1200)
<gdh> allee: definately DVI is the way to go - the VGA out on our Shuttle PCs are abysmal with analogue TFTs
<gdh> I put an TNT2 in mine and the sharpness of the picture shot up
<allee> lonewolff: my laptop has same res and I like to have 25% more pixels for my 10pt font!
<gdh> Heh, the number of people running windows on a 1600x1200 TFT  in 1024 or 800x600 makes me cry
<gdh> 'the fonts are too small'
<techlord-work> what size of screen do you have on your laptop
<techlord-work> and what model
<gdh> and Windows' "large font" setting breaks a lot of apps. Nice one, billy boy.
<allee> gdh: yeah.  DVI is really nice.  And window fonts sucks like hell!
<gdh> it took me ages to try to explain to one guy how X worked by determining the dpi from the monitor itself and setting the font scale accordingly :)
<allee> (btw. when I first installed ubuntu gnome had an unreadable tiny font too)  using px instead of pt is a big mistake!
<gdh> Yes :)
<allee> gdh: what are you using: FAI, LTP or something else?
<allee> is DSDT initrd patch in the kernel?   Didn't found something about it :(
<ncterval> Alright, I tried dist-upgrading from Debian Sid to Kubuntu, and I'm having problems getting kde-style-lipstik... installed.
<Curalton> from sid to kubuntu, nasty :)
<Curalton> first make sure you have all sid packages replaced with ubuntu ones, use /etc/apt/preferences for that, i.e. put kubuntu ones at max priority, overriding locally installed ones
<ncterval> Indeed.  I had lipstik installed already, and it seems to be having problems overwriting it with the Kubuntu package.  I'm using Lipstik as my theme right now, but can't open up KControl to change it.  Can you do it from the CLI?
<Curalton> no idea, see if its a config issue and try as another user with a clear ~/.kde
<techlord-work> has anyone here ever heard of wireless assistant for kde?
<Curalton> else sort out the package mess first :)
<crimsun> sid -> hoary works fairly well, but it takes a bit of massaging
<crimsun> for instance, you have to put python2.4 related packages on hold once you get them installed from kubuntu
<ncterval> crimsun: Why?
<Curalton> apt/preferences should do that for you
<crimsun> yes well, I neglected to mention that the situation is not a complete switchover to {k}ubuntu.  It's a mixed sid/experimental/hoary whirlpool.
<Curalton> heh, longing for X.org in sid?
<ncterval> Curalton: Yes, in fact.  That and KDE 3.4
<crimsun> not really.  It's just much easier for me to track bugs and changelogs if I have both sid and hoary sources.
<ncterval> I think I need to uninstall my old lipstik package so the Kubuntu one can be installed, but whenever I do an apt-get-remove it tries to install the Kubuntu one first.
<Curalton> ncterval: you still have sid and kubunto sources.list entrys?
<Curalton> id remove the sid ones then
<ncterval> Just the Kubuntu ones ATM.
<ncterval> Yah
<crimsun> kill the sid entries, update, purge the package, and reinstall the package from kubuntu
<Curalton> ah, indeed /var/cache/apt/archives/ cahce maybe
<Curalton> cache*
<ncterval> I think I have everything worked out, I just need to remove the old lipstik package without it trying to resolve any dependencies.  Is there a switch for that in apt-get?
<allee> techlord-work: read about wlassistant today on kde-apps.  Sounds very interesting but have not tried
<ncterval> 'The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kubuntu-default-settings: Depends: kde-style-lipstik but it is not going to be installed'
<Curalton> ncterval: dpkg -r --force-all <pkg>
<Curalton> warning --force-all is a supreme way to really fsck your system
<techlord-work> allee i thought it sounded interesting also, seems a little better then kwifimanger
<ncterval> You know what, I think I just needed to use dpkg instead of apt-get-that was stupid.  Thanks, Curalton
<allee> techlord-work: will you try it?
<Curalton> :)
<techlord-work> allee: i'm at work now but i will install and try when i get home
<allee> techlord-work: great.  keep me informed.
<techlord-work> allee will do
<ncterval> Alright, KDE 3.4 is working.  I'm not sure if I'm running X.org, though, how do I find out?
<Beineri> xdpyinfo
<ncterval> Ah.  Looks like it's still XF86...  at least I got KDE 3.4.
<Curalton> ncterval: alioth also has kde 3.4
<ncterval> Curalton: I believe they didn't have KDM working, though.
<Curalton> you have to install it manually
<Curalton> but yes, a plain dist-upgrade leaved kdm segfaulting
<ncterval> Kubuntu does something with sudo, right?  Because my root password seems to have been changed.
<Curalton> sudo passwd root to fix it :)
<Curalton> yes, no root user just as in mac os x
<Curalton> interesing that just updating changes that, evil :>
<ncterval> The command is 'sudo (password) root' to set it?
<Curalton> no
<Curalton> passwd is the binary to call
<ncterval> Ah
<Curalton> /usr/bin/passwd
<ncterval> Alright, when I do that it asks for a password, then doesn't accept my old one.
<Curalton> 1st password is your user pass
<Curalton> then 2x new root pass
<ncterval> It says my username is not in the sudoers file.
<Curalton> uh oh o.O
<Curalton> seems your system locked you out :>
<ncterval> :O  So what should I do?
<Curalton> heh, file a bug, then boot with init=/bin/sh, mount your rootfs manually and set a new rootpass
<ncterval> Ouch.  Alright, there's an init file to edit somewhere to boot like that, right?
<lonewolff> jsut pass it to the kernel at boot time
<lonewolff> just*
<ncterval> Forgive my ignorance, but how?
<lonewolff> when you boot it tells you to press a key to get to the grub screen (esc i think) and then edit the parameters for your installed kerenl (instructions are shown on the grub screen) and add the information to the end
<lonewolff> sorry i cant be more specific, but i have not looked at the grub screen in ubuntu much
<lonewolff> thats just a generic way to edit grub boot options
<ncterval> Oh, alright, do it with grub.  I think I understand.
<ncterval> To set the new password it would be 'passwd root' then the password?
<lonewolff> passwd root then it will aks for the new pass twice
<ncterval> Alright, thanks, I'll go do that.
<ztonzy> amu, hey :) I burned a live cd of kubuntu today of "current" I discovered that 'pmount'  isn't there or doesn't work...
<Riddell> ztonzy: it wasn't in the seeds and we had to take it out of the depends because it was causing problems, it's now in the seeds but not in time for today's CDs (or release candidates)
<ztonzy> amu, usb-stick was detected but couldn't be loaded :-/
<ztonzy> Riddell, hmm ok
<ztonzy> Riddell, does it work in Ubuntu (hoary) ?
<ztonzy> I mean if I want a live cd
<Riddell> ztonzy: I work on kubuntu
<ztonzy> Riddell, sorry
<Riddell> ztonzy: don't be, I like it :)
<ztonzy> like kubuntu ? I use it everyday :p
<ztonzy> I just want to take a live cd with me and being able to use USB where I am
<ztonzy> Riddell, I also introduced Kubuntu and Ubuntu to guy today...he have tried Red Hat, Fedora and also Suse :)  so I told him to give it a shot
* lonewolff prefers kubuntu over Suse
<ztonzy> lonewolff, who doesnt ;) ?
<lonewolff> dunno, suse does have some good hardware detection stuff
<Curalton> is this "update to kunbutu, user locked out" bug filed already?
<Riddell> Curalton: I've not heard of it
<ncterval> The root password works from the CLI, now, but not in kdesu.
<Curalton> does kdesu maybe use the suduers facility?
<Curalton> if you you have to add your user to the adm(?) group and maybe edit the suduers file
<St0n3-C0l> hmm...
<St0n3-C0l> u can set ur root password
<St0n3-C0l> then try
<St0n3-C0l> Thats the safest option
<St0n3-C0l> if ur system is used by others
<ncterval> I'm looking at the sudoers file right now, do I just add my username under the user privelages specification?
<treke> Is there anything currently in place in main that can handle bringing up a network interface when a connection is present? Something similar to ifplugd and waproamd?
<Curalton> ncterval: use "visudo"
<Curalton> ncterval: that checks the syntax, iirc its %adm ALL = ALL or something like it
<ncterval> Is the soundcard not /dev/dsp in Kubuntu?
<allee> treke: I would also like to know.  ifplugd is in universe  (and IMHO every laptop without ifplugd is broken ;)
<nydust> how do i install a printer that are on a windows nettwork?
<treke> allee: hehe yeah. I'm just going to install ifplugd, but I figured I'd check and see if there was a more ubuntu way of doing things before reverting to old faithful :)
<Curalton> heh, its not even in the universe repository which you can activate just by mouse?
<treke> it's in universe
* lonewolff -> off to watch some tv
<phunky> is there a british english language pack for kubuntu?
<Riddell> ifplugd should talk to HAL so it can have nice graphical front ends
<Riddell> phunky: kde-i18n-engb
<allee> Riddell: Why? ifplug does what's in interfaces and knemo tells me that I'm on(off)line now.   What needs a UI is ifup/down
<ncterval> Hmmm, artsd keeps giving me 'device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device)', although the file /dev/dsp does indeed exist.
<allee> ncterval: check that no two artsd are running (e.g. a second for root because of a konsole beep)
<amu> ztonzy: thx, saw it already
<ncterval> Root did have a soundserver open, but killing it didn't help :(
<techlord-work> question for you ubuntu recognizes my builtin sd card reader but kubuntu doesn't
<techlord-work> any ideas
<ztonzy> amu, ah, I was thinking I could add pmount to the system and burn a new cd...can it be done ?
<amu> kubuntu livecd ? or the installed one ?  
<ztonzy> amu, live cd
<amu> ztonzy: yep tried it on the live and it works, so just pmount was missing 
<ztonzy> today's release
<ztonzy> just the binary "pmount" is enough ?
<amu> ztonzy: apt-get install pmount 
<ztonzy> I have it...but I mean if I want on the live cd
<amu> ztonzy: doesnt matter, liveCD behavior is like a normal system
<ztonzy> normal ?  so...I cant copy the live cd content to hd and add pmount to that and burn it on a new cd ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Release Canidate Released: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-release-candidate.php | Wiki: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu | Feedback please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateComments | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuReleaseCandidateKnownProblems
<Riddell> Release Candidate out!
<treke> doh
<treke> and I just installed the preview :p
<amu> ztonzy: something like this, check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<Riddell> treke: always the way :)
<ztonzy> Riddell, means ;) ?
* ztonzy ducks
* treke holds his breath and sees if his laptop resumes
<treke> nope :(
<Riddell> grab it while it's fresh!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hoary/rc/
<Curalton> ill just dist-upbreak it :)
<Riddell> use the torrents please
<Curalton> hmm, indeed. my rootserver has bandwidth to burn
<treke> oooh
<treke> it worked I just had to switch vts to get x back
<Curalton> for this remaining month at least
<Sime> anyone know what the status is of the python+KDE bindings?
<Sime> (hi john)
<treke> oh wait no. 
<treke> it looks like the mounted partitions went by bye :)
<Curalton> hmm, to bad i cant tell bittorent to stop after uploading X GByte
<treke> too bad I can't use bittorrent :(
<Curalton> main page still advertises the preview
<amu> would it help to have a kubuntu-forum ?
<malte`> finally!!!
<ztonzy> think I am gonna burn Ubuntu RC horay live cd on a cd-rw :)  and test
<ztonzy> Riddell, so this RC still doesnt have 'pmount'  ?
* ztonzy ducks 
<Curalton> ppc seeder gone? cant complete that atm
<moominski> any1 know how i can change terminal backround colour?
<Curalton> or is  --max_download_rate broken for bt :/
<ztonzy> apokryphos, evening
<apokryphos> Hi there; how's it going?
<apokryphos> heh, new amaroK out (and in repositories!) already I see
<techlord-work> what kernel is kubuntu based off
<ztonzy> apokryphos, fine thanks, you ?
<apokryphos> Linux one ;-)
<techlord-work> LOL
<apokryphos> techlord-work: currently, 2.6.10
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Yup, all pretty well here. 
<techlord-work> ok thanks
<moominski> apokryphos: do you know how i can change my terminal backroud colour?
<moominski> its white and i cant see some files
<apokryphos> moominski: Yup. Settings > Configure Konsole > Schema
<moominski> thanks
<apokryphos> It's always worth checking the handbook of KDE programs. You can do it in konqueror by typing help:<programname> in the URL bar. Also from the Help menu in the program...
<moominski> omg where is settings
<moominski> sorry
<apokryphos> Did you remove it? ;-)
<treke> apparantly acpi based powermanagement still sucks :)
<moominski> Settings > Configure Konsole > Schema where do i find that
<treke> in konsole :)
<moominski> omg 
<moominski> it dont work
<apokryphos> moominski: well, what do you mean?
<treke> how does it not work?
<moominski> i want to change the terminal backround colour
<apokryphos> moominski: yes, and, what's the exact problem? 
<apokryphos> How is it not working? Which part...
<moominski> Settings > Configure Konsole > Schema
<moominski> that part
<treke> right how does that not work?
<apokryphos> Heh. So what's gone wrong? Have you gone to it?
<treke> kde's menu code seems to be reasonably bug free :)
<moominski> i typed it in terminal and nothing happens
<apokryphos> You don't type that in Terminal :)
<moominski> wot do i do then
<moominski> paste
<apokryphos> You go to the Menu, up top. ">" normally indicate menus/sub-menus
<treke> look at your menus
<moominski> did that
<apokryphos> and "Settings" is not there?
<moominski> u have completely lost me m8 sorry if im bein a pain but i aint got a clue
<treke> go to the settings menu
<moominski> where is the setings menu?
<moominski> ok im konqueror settings is that right
<treke> look at the menus in konsole
<moominski> witch tab
<apokryphos> No tab, it's the menu
<treke> menus are above the tabs
<moominski> ahh the little downword arrow?
<gsuveg> re
<treke> ? what little downward arrow?
<apokryphos> :)
<moominski> in terminal top left
<apokryphos> No, not that.
<apokryphos> http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/ubuntu/settings.jpg
<treke> apokryphos: haha you beat me to it :p
<Riddell> ztonzy: it doesn't have pmount but all the daily CDs either side of it do
<apokryphos> =)
<ztonzy> Riddell, install ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: hmm?
<ztonzy> I meant live cd/pmount
<Riddell> ztonzy: what about it?
<ztonzy> and you replied all other than RC , daily have it
<ztonzy> Riddell, so that's why I asked "install"
<ztonzy> if it makes sense 
<Riddell> ztonzy: yeah.  probably not entirely accurate but it was included in some because kdebase depended on it, but the depend broke stuff so that's removed and now it's included in the seeds directly
<Riddell> ztonzy: so it's not on the release candidate live or install CDs
<ztonzy> Riddell, ok :)  thanks
<ztonzy> I did howeveer burned Ubuntu hoary live on a CDRW
<ztonzy> the RC
<ztonzy> to see if it works
<Riddell> and did it?
<ztonzy> havent tested yet...on 4x speed... heh
<ztonzy> even though burner handles 24x  bad CD-rw's ;)
<ztonzy> will do in a moment
<ztonzy> brb !
<moominski> its ok i found it thanks for your help im a bumbass
<randabis> hopefully the x-server won't crash again :/
<dimmak> i am unable to get past my router on my kubuntu box to the internet... any configuration settings i should look at? it worked in the past... it has been borked for about 3 days and I don't know the cause
<dimmak> i have experienced the problem of only getting to the router with wireless setups... but never a wired client
<techlord-work> check your deafult route
<techlord-work> gateway
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> Riddell, works fine here :)
<dimmak> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<dimmak> :-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-)
<dimmak> thank you so much
<dimmak> i don't know what borked it
<dimmak> but that sure as hell fixed it
<dimmak> time to enjoy the relieft and upgrade my packages
<techlord-work> just for it can get borked again LOL
<dimmak> yep
<dimmak> and then find a new way to fix it
<Riddell> ztonzy: groovy
<ztonzy> Riddell, yes...it even detected that my usb device (digicam) had images on it :)  and if I wanted to import them
<techlord-work> i can't get kubuntu to see my built in sd card reader
<ztonzy> Riddell, maybe Kubuntu RC live cd is better than the Kubuntu Live CD I burned from 'curren't better ??
<Riddell> ztonzy: much the same, current is a few hours later
<ztonzy> Riddell, but this was before you announced "RC" (that I burned 'current')
<ztonzy> Riddell, so was something added during the last hours ?
<Riddell> ztonzy: RC is the daily build 20050330, 20050330.1 is the normal daily build
<ztonzy> Riddell, ok
<ztonzy> Riddell, gnome 2.10 seems nice
<Riddell> ztonzy: hmm?  you sure you downloaded the right CD?
<techlord-work> that's what i was thinking
<ztonzy> Riddell, hehe :)
<ztonzy> yes....
<ztonzy> Riddell, I was supposed to test the Ubuntu live CD first to see if it worked...then try latest Kubuntu live CD (RC?)
<ztonzy_> hehe
<ztonzy_> even installed java in the ram :)
<ztonzy_> works nice
<ztonzy> brb
<Xira> How do I reset the Kubuntu theme settings so I get the theme I got when I logged in for the first time?
<Xira> Anyone
<Xira> ?
<motaboy> Xira: the widgets style?
<Xira> Well
<Xira> Like
<randabis> Xira, install kubuntu-default-settings
<Xira> The panel, window theme etc
<Xira> apt-get kubuntu-default-settings ?
<motaboy> Xira: in the control center.
<randabis> apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<delltony> hey guys and any ladys if here
<randabis> if it says it is already installed, then reinstall it
<Xira> kubuntu-default-settings is already the newest version.
<Xira> apt-get remove kubuntu-default settings && apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<Xira> ?
<randabis> I suppose that is one way to do it
<Xira> how else?
<randabis> apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings 
<Xira> root@evermore:/# apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<Xira> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-default-settings
<randabis> add install after --reinstall
<randabis> my bad
<randabis> apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-default-settings 
<Xira> k
<Xira> brb
<ztonzy> night
#kubuntu 2006-04-03
<pulsar84> SoBeIcedT: In fact, dpkg-reconfigure should add/remove those items by itself, shouldn't it?
<frank23> ninniuzITA: I don't know... there is a problem somewhere
<trispace> is there a simple mp3 player alternative for amarok? just a simple KDE application for playing a directory with files?
<frank23> trispace: try  juk  or  beep-media-player
<ninniuzITA> try juk
<trispace> frank23: i've tried beep-media-player, but it's gtk based, right?
<ninniuzITA> juk is kde/qt based
<frank23> trispace: maybe... not kde based for sure
<ninniuzITA> and it's lighter than amarok for sure
<trispace> ninniuzITA: yeah, it was my favorite on my old machine, but i'm wondering why all qt/kde players are so function overloaded
<frank23> yeah amarok uses 45-50 MBs of RAM. not everyone can spare that to play mp3s
<InGpAo> folks..if I install the 32bit dapper, then is there something to enhance some 64bit capability on my PC?
<ninniuzITA> well cause we always want some more features
<frank23> InGpAo: no. you need 64 bit dapper for that
<InGpAo> ank'io sn italiano
<ninniuzITA> btw amarok is just great...though a bit fat by now
<trispace> ninniuzITA: really? ;)
<ninniuzITA> ciao ingpao
<InGpAo> but i know that there are some  problems with the 64bit
<trispace> ninniuzITA: ah, italiano
<InGpAo> ciao ninniuz
<frank23> amarok has some cool features though. can go get lyrics and band info on wikipdia
<ninniuzITA> ops prolly I'm not allowed speaking italian here :p
<frank23> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<InGpAo> prolly?what means?
<ninniuzITA> probably
<InGpAo> ubotu it was a joke!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InGpAo
<trispace> frank23: sure, and there is surely some plugin to allow cookie baking :)
<frank23> trispace: yeah... you need the new apple bake-pod for that though :(
<ninniuzITA> but I still dont know why audioscrobbler capabilities are broken on my amarok installation
<trispace> frank23: hehe
<trispace> frank23: actually i'm searching for something like billy (a awesome win32 player)
<Russel> mhhh my gtk fonts are borked... anybody a solution? tried already changing it in the settings menu (using kubuntu)
<pulsar84> Russel: What exactly is the problem? :)
<Russel> some fonts in gtk apps are dots or squares or such thing (tiny)
<pulsar84> Uh... No idea.
<Russel> it appears at random, but when they are unreadable they stay unreadable till i close the application
<Russel> it makes every gtk programm unusable... tried already deinstalling gtk-qt
<_silje> hi, anyone here knows how to get into /var/lib/php5/ folder? I get premision denied. And I am in the only user?
<tristanmike> i don't have that directory
<_silje> mayebe because you dont have php5 installed:P
<tristanmike> could be :P
<nalioth> tristanmike: you can borrow mine :P
<trappist> hrm, /var/lib/php5 has nasty perms
<trappist> drwx-wx-wt
<trappist> world-writable, root-only-readable?
<_shane> I have a Campaq Presario 1700 when I press the power button the computer doesn't power down, is there anything I can do about this?
<_shane> is there a command line command that I can use for a beep?
<murph2481> anyone good with CUPS?
<murph2481> i have many issues and I cannot figure it out
<murph2481> mainly it doesn't work :)
<frank23> _shane: yes but I can't remember... why do you need it?
<_shane> frank23: I wanted to check if that the script that should be run when you press the power button was getting run.  it isn't!  do you know if I can check the acpi it picking up the power button press?
<smoosh> hi, i've a dual boot linux/win-xp, it's all ok, but when i boot in xp, i see a linux partition,,, how can i fix it?
<OdyX> smoosh: this is normal.....
<OdyX> Linux cannot do much about that..
<OdyX> apart special partitions (crypto...)
<smoosh> OdyX: i don't think tha's is nornal... i shouldn't see a linux drive in xp
<murph2481> if i reinstall dapper without reformatting do i loose all my emails in kontact?
<My8os> smoosh: where exactly do you see it? in "My Computer" or in admin tools->hard disk management?
<My8os> the second one is normal
<smoosh> My8os: in "My Computer"
<sven-kubuntu_> Hello
<sven-kubuntu_> I want to start a Skript automaic wenn KDE shutsdown. Where must i put the skript?
<OdyX> smoosh: you probably installed some prog..
<OdyX> in Win
<smoosh> OdyX: no, it's a fresh install...
<OdyX> smoosh: where did you get your XP ?
<OdyX> fresh even ?
<yuriy> there is an ext file system driver for windows, but you would have had to install it yourself
<OdyX> Maybe Microsoft did some efforts...
<yuriy> riiiighhht
<OdyX> smoosh: is your partition in ext3 ? or fat32 ? (which would explain and be a big mistake)
<yuriy> murph2481: probably not, but you should really have /home on a seperate partition so you don't have to worry about things when you reinstall. you can just format your / partition and /home is safe with all your documents
<smoosh> OdyX: i've formatted my computer and reinstalled my copy of win...   lin part=ext3
<cerdg> smoosh:  in the properties of the drive, does it show correct information?
<cerdg> like size, filesystem, ect
<smoosh> cerdg: no, it say 0 byte, raw fs.... but of course it's wrong..
<cerdg> smoosh:  there's an easy way to make it disappear, although I don't know why it would show up by itself
<smoosh> cerdg: what is this way?
<cerdg> smoosh:  right click my computer, click on manage, then go to disk management.  You'll see the partition there
<cerdg> smoosh:  it'll be assigned a drive letter...just unassign it
<smoosh> cerdg: are u shure that i can unassing it?
<cerdg> smoosh:  should be able to...I've done the same thing before
<cerdg> smoosh but I'm not in front of a windows box right this moment...give me a few minutes and I can tell you for sure
<smoosh> cerdg: ok...
<cerdg> smoosh:  you right click on the partition, click Change Drive Letter and Paths, then click remove
<cerdg> smoosh:  it'll give you a warning, but it doesnt matter because you can't actually access anything from windows to run it anyway
<FliesLikeABrick> what part of the system is responsible for displaying the Ubuntu splash screen at boot, and where would I find errors given by this?  My splash doesn't display at boot, it simply goes grub --> black screen for a bit --> login
<FliesLikeABrick> or rather, the kubuntu splash
<smoosh> cerdg: i try now... than i say if work or not... see you later...
<cerdg> smoosh:  good luck
<smoosh> cerdg: thanks :)
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick probaly wrong boot settings, maybe look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FliesLikeABrick> Sergi0 what would I be looking for in there?  splash is given to the kernel as an option, but I don't know what else to look for besides seeing that
<yuriy> FIiesLikeABrick: the program that displays the splash screen is usplash
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick 'ro vga=0x318 quiet splash'
<FliesLikeABrick> yes Sergi0
<FliesLikeABrick> Sergi0  its not only the splash I don't see, but any text at all about boot info
<FliesLikeABrick> it just goes grub --> black screen with no text or anything --> login
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick so u see a blinking cursor on the left-top screen pos?
<FliesLikeABrick> no Sergi0
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick monitor is switched off during boot?
<FliesLikeABrick> Sergi0 no it is a laptop and the backlight is on the entire time
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: try booting with vga=normal
<FliesLikeABrick> trappist  I never had this problem in the past, I upgraded to dapper and it broke
<smoosh> cerdg: all work fine! thanks :)
<FliesLikeABrick> but on my desktop with dapper, this works fine
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: the splash and all that is drawn to the framebuffer.  the framebuffer drivers for your card may be broken.
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: vga=normal should disable the framebuffer
<FliesLikeABrick> so trappist  I replace vga=0x318 with vga=normal ?
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick yep
<trappist> yes
<trappist> actually that vga=0x318 may be your problem
<trappist> you could try just removing that
<FliesLikeABrick> so what will I see if this works?
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick, u can try during boot within grub, press e when the menu shows up, edit the line and press b for boot
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: just text, if you do vga=normal.  hopefully it'll work as before if you just remove vga=0x318
<FliesLikeABrick> alright guys I see normal text
<FliesLikeABrick> so I should just try removing vga=normal now and see what happens, or should that just give me text as well?
<trappist> hopefully you'll get a purty splash and all as god intended if you just remove the vga= line
<FliesLikeABrick> alright
<FliesLikeABrick> any idea why this would cause problems if vga=0x318 worked fine before?
<trappist> there's a file in the kernel source's documentation directory that explains all that vesa stuff, and it may hint at an answer to that question
<Sergi0> FliesLikeABrick not at the moment, u could try reinstall usplash from synaptic
<FliesLikeABrick> trappist  removing vga=normal just gives me text again
<trappist> you might try to find a valid value then
<trappist> iirc 'vga=ask' will let you try stuff at boot time
<FliesLikeABrick> will try that now
<FliesLikeABrick> I really want the boot up and shut down splash screens that dapper has on my desktop :-(
<trappist> yeah
<FliesLikeABrick> do you know where I can find a page that talks about the vga modes to be used in grub?
<claudio> hi, people
<KamisaMa> gf
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: x86?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah
<kevman> What is the KDE installation prefix directory in Kubuntu?
<trappist> FliesLikeABrick: try 771 and have a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=152575
<FliesLikeABrick> trappist  0x771?
<trappist> just 771
<tonyr> FliesLikeABrick: vga modes table at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<FliesLikeABrick> back to the blank screen with 77a
<FliesLikeABrick> 771 rather
<FliesLikeABrick> i'll just use normal for now and try periodically with 0x318 as the patches for dapper keep rolling out
<cerdg> 0x318 doesn't indicate the resolution does it?
<FliesLikeABrick> I have a friend who supposedly has ubuntu dapper running on a laptop 100% identical to mine, I'll see if he has any issues and if not I'll compare his configs to mine
<cerdg> I don't know much about grub....I'm just curious
<sredna> What is the 'multiverse repo'? I can't seem to find that in adepts list of repositories?
<frank23> sredna: you have to add it, just like you can add universe
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tonyr> cerdg: 0x318 indicates 1024x768 at 24 bit depth
<cerdg> ah, got it
<cerdg> thanks
<SkrotFFS> Is 3.5.2 for dapper yet?
<nalioth> SkrotFFS: it should be along shortly (better to ask in #ubuntu+1   It's for dapper discussion)
<quique> ni gente que hay aqui
<Dr_House> then i deleted that line in fstab and tried mounting it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/230 -t ntfs" .. this time it shows the icon without a lock but it still gives me the permissions message
<Dr_House> can someone help me with mounting HDDs? i placed a line in my fstab to automatically mount an NTFS HDD (/dev/sdb1 /mnt/230 ntfs defaults 0 0) .. then i did "sudo mount -a" and it seemed to have mounted properly but when i go to /mnt/230, it shows the icon with a lock on it and says "you do not have enough permissions to read file:///mnt/230"
<Dr_House> er .. my bad .. lol take those two messages in reverse order
<danial> hi has anyone installed realplayer on kubuntu?
<danial> i am trying to run .rm files, i have followed the instructions and installed realplayer. not sure how to open the client and run files...
<danial> only had linux for a few days now so any help would be much appreciated. thanks
<danial> anyone?
<tarmath> it may take a while before anyone answers...
<tarmath> i havent used real player in years so I cant really help you about it
<tarmath> but you said you're not sure how to open the client... that should be easy if you installed it
<danial> thats the thing... i followed instructions to open it
<tarmath> is it installed?
<ipfw> where does Ubuntu/Debian (whatever) put the pkg-config files for Glib, Glib2, GTK etc ?
<tarmath> if it is, then try typing r and then *tab* in the console and see if theres anything that looks like it in the autocompletion
<tarmath> ipfw: I dont know, try asking in #ubuntu maybe, they re more likely to know that then here...
<Dr_House> how do i unlock a folder in breezy? in this case .. a mount folder
<ipfw> I keep forgetting ubuntu/deb is binary based, so it doesn't install dev files
<Kyral> anyone know how to make a link in the Konqueror sidebar to a "fish://" location?
<unperson> If I want to give a file to someone on a windows computer (via the Internet), what's the easiest way?
<CheeseBurgerMan> what file type?
<CheeseBurgerMan> generally I'd say an FTP server if you have one, or you could use IRC
<unperson> ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> there's sites where you can upload files, though they usually don't allow EXEs
<unperson> Yeah, the lack of support in Linux AIM clients for file transfers removes the usual way a lot of people do it.
<unperson> Right.
<unperson> If the person were on *nix/Mac OS I'd just scp or sftp.
<unperson> But I don't think 'doze has any build-in client.
<drowe> does someone have a bit of time to help me get NX stuff running?  Running Breezy...
<unperson> CheeseBurgerMan: Thanks for the suggestions.
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<CheeseBurgerMan> drowe: I have time, but no clue what "NX stuff" is. :|
<unperson> Isn't that a VNC type client?
<drowe> I've installed the packages from 'universe'...NX is like VNC but much more lightweight
<Kyral> hehe
<drowe> it allows you to have remote X11 sessions on pretty much any connection
<anton> hei
<Kyral> I <3 the Fish protocol :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> drowe: That's great to know, but I still don't know how to use it. ;)
<unperson> drowe: Did you try #nx?
<drowe> trying there now..
<unperson> ah
<unperson> Yeah, sorry, I've never used it myself.  Only read about it.
<gabbah_> test
<CheeseBurgerMan> gabbah_: Did it work?
<gabbah_> hehe just testing out Konversation and comparing it with xchat-gnome :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
* CheeseBurgerMan enjoys Konversation more than X-Chat
<gabbah_> test
<gabbah_> yep seems Konversation is much more customizable than other chat clients.. me likes..
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you something simple about HTML?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i have a VERY simple page, such that it is possible have autoredirection?
<jpowers> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes. use the <meta> tag
<jpowers> iaw CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> osshit my microsoft mouse is dying!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iaw?
<jpowers> I agree with
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.pa.msu.edu/services/computing/faq/auto-redirect.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thanks :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<kpaolo> hi...is there anybody who can help me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> depends
<CheeseBurgerMan> what's the problem?
<kpaolo> fstab...
<kpaolo> after two years of linuxbox I'm not able to configure it...
<gabbah_> :D
<kpaolo> can I attatch it on main page?
<kpaolo> ah...only one line...
<gabbah_> i think that's ok
<kpaolo> # /dev/hda5       none            ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<kpaolo> this partition (and other ones...must automount for any user...
<kpaolo> at startup
<kpaolo> how can I do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> kpaolo: I have no idea. I don't muck with my  fstab :P
<kpaolo> azz...
<gabbah_> i can help u i think
<kpaolo> thank God!!!
<gabbah_> # /dev/hda5       /media/hda5            ntfs    ro, umask=0222    0    0
<kpaolo> i think i have to add the just rights....as "rw,user"...
<gabbah_> u can't write to ntfs safely
<gabbah_> only read
<gabbah_> u will have to create the folder /media/hda5 of course.. or any other you'd like to use
<gabbah_> that line works for me
<kpaolo> i know...but is there a two final 20" ??
<kpaolo> * "0"
<gabbah_> i think so yes
<kpaolo> shall i delete it?
<gabbah_> according to my fstab
<kpaolo> no?
<gabbah_> delete what?
<kpaolo> no...so..if you'll wait a minute i reboot..
<kpaolo> i'm coming...
<gabbah_> already? ;)
<gabbah_> CheeseBurgerMan: i must say Konversation rocks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<gabbah_> CheeseBurgerMan: the best chat client I've ever seen I think :)
<gabbah_> I can get things just the way I want them :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I like mIRC with NNscript
<CheeseBurgerMan> But that's on Windows. ;)
<gabbah_> Well I'm starting to just love ubuntu/dapper, let me tell ya
<gabbah_> If I can get twinview to work on here I'm sold... never going back to windows then :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> twinview?
<gabbah_> when i said on here i meant in ubuntu
<gabbah_> to get TV out working
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<kpaolo> bad line in fstab....
<gabbah_> what line did you use?
<kpaolo> wait..
<kpaolo> #/dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    ro,          umask=0222    0    0
<gabbah_> umm
<gabbah_> ro and umask go together.. may  be that
<gabbah_> check this
<gabbah_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kpaolo> i want the partition to be mounted automatically at startup
<gabbah_> # /dev/hda5	/media/D	ntfs	ro,umask=0222	0	0
<gabbah_> oh that looked crap
<kpaolo> Dntfs?
<gabbah_> no
<gabbah_> # /dev/hda5	/media/D	ntfs	ro,umask=0222	0	0
<gabbah_> ah it can't handle tabs..
<gabbah_> i'll fix it
<gabbah_> # /dev/hda5       /media/D    ntfs    ro,umask=0222        0       0
<kpaolo> ok...wait..
<gabbah_> so try     /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    ro,umask=0222    0    0
<gabbah_> and you did create the folder /media/hda5 first right?
<kpaolo> no...
<kpaolo> i create it now..
<gabbah_> well no wonder..
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gabbah_> damn i want popsicles
<gabbah_> kpaolo: how's it going? :)
<kpaolo> i must reboot...
<kpaolo> wait...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CheeseBurgerMan: look here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.sfu.ca/~ata2/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have put the metatag correctly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it doesn't redirect :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Does here
<kpaolo> uhm...nothing...
<_shane> Hi, I have just gotten openvpn to work between to computers, when I try to mount a drive though the VPN with NFS I get an error message: "mount: RPC: Program not registered" does anyone know what going on?
<gabbah_> kpaolo: it didn't work? what happened?
<kpaolo> it doesn't mount anything...
<gabbah_> it should
<kpaolo> but are you sure it is "ro"??? and not "rw"...
<kpaolo> i now that i cant write...
<gabbah_> CheeseBurgerMan: isn't there a way to show join/parts with grey color in Konversation?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CheeseBurgerMan: ok, it's just linux
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CheeseBurgerMan: or better, firefox
<gabbah_> kpaolo: ro means read only
<kpaolo> i know..
<gabbah_> rw means read write
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm using Firefox on Linux
<CheeseBurgerMan> gabbah_: Yes, lemme find out where
<gabbah_> besides, that line works for me
<kpaolo> envy........
<gabbah_> CheeseBurgerMan: I'll give you a change to find it ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CheeseBurgerMan: that's weird.. doesn't work for me.. but actually i don't care... since it works for others
<CheeseBurgerMan> Settings > Konversation > Colors
<gabbah_> kpaolo: are u sure the partition is correct?
<kpaolo> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tallia1Kubuntu: Which version of Firefox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 1.0.7
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, I'm on 1.5.0.1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<kpaolo> gabbah...how can i create a directory by konsole??
<firewire> mkdir
<kpaolo> mkdir /media/D is correct?
<gabbah_> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Tallia1Kubuntu: It redirects for me in Firefox 1.0.7 too
<gabbah_> CheeseBurgerMan: Settings > Konversation > Colors will not let me configure color of join/part...?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, I changed mine once, let me see if I can figure it out again. :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CheeseBurgerMan: whatever.. .boh
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not that
<gabbah_> u can't do it? :)
<gabbah_> i have already reached the limits of Konversation ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can
<kpaolo> it say that the lines in fstab are wrong and i can't create a valid link in /media...
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's called "Command message" I believe, not "Join/part"
<CheeseBurgerMan> In the color dialog
<kpaolo> i have a sample of correct fstab in hda5....
<kpaolo> ...but i can't mount it!!
<gabbah_> also, i have enabled "flash taskbar" when someone writes my name. It won't stop flashing until I have actually pressed the taskbar entry! I want it to flash only when this program is not focused... yet another limit?? ;)
<gabbah_> command message.. hmm och I'll check it
<CheeseBurgerMan> gabbah_: Don't know what to do about that - I use the system tray for notification
<gabbah_> i have an icon in systray?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's not on by default
<CheeseBurgerMan> Settings > General I believe it's in
<gabbah_> yeah
<gabbah_> but... does it stop flashing when the program get's focus? and does it flash when you're in the channel where the highlight occurs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes and no
<gabbah_> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<gabbah_> so your reply is "maybe" :P
<gabbah_> ;)
<gabbah_> ok, perhaps i should use systray also then
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, I was answering both at once
<gabbah_> hmm but i don't want to... what do i do then ;)
<gabbah_> yeah i got that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh :P
<gabbah_> kpaolo, does a manual mount work?
* gabbah_ uses systray only now
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<kpaolo> how??
<kpaolo> mnt /dev/hda5 /media/D ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have mine in the taskbar - just close it to the system tray
<gabbah_> kpaolo, sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/D o umask=0222
<gabbah_> no wait
<gabbah_> kpaolo, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/D -o umask=0222
<gabbah_> try that
<kpaolo> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<kpaolo> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<gabbah_> mtab?
<kpaolo> mtab
<gabbah_> where did that come from?
<kpaolo> ihiihhihi
<gabbah_> can u paste the command and the result?
<kpaolo> private..it's too long..
<gabbah_> sure
<kpaolo> kpaolo@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/D -o umask=0222
<kpaolo> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<kpaolo> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<kpaolo> gabbah your client have banned my "spam"..
<gabbah_> hold on
<SkrotFFS> /etc/mtab is part of the lessdisks-terminal btw
<gabbah> ok
<SkrotFFS> kpaolo: Do you already have a /etc/mtab~?
<kpaolo> what?
<gabbah> kpaolo, try msg now
<kpaolo> yes
<SkrotFFS> kpaolo: Check the rights on that file
<SkrotFFS> Aren't ~files backup files?
<SkrotFFS> Perhaps the program is having trouble overwriting that file
<gabbah> let's see your whole fstab kpaolo
<gabbah> i messaged you
<SkrotFFS> My bet would be "mv /etc/mtab~ /etc/mtab~.back" and try again
<kpaolo> wait
<kpaolo> gabbah
<erofee> Hi Everybody
<kpaolo> one minute...
<kpaolo> damn konversation
<kpaolo> gabbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<kpaolo> wait
<kpaolo> gabbah...please wait...i'm banning your messagegs
<gabbah> kpaolo, are u a registered user?
<erofee> Has anyone here setup LAMP on Breezy?
<kpaolo> no gabbah i'm not
<kpaolo> azz...
<SkrotFFS> kpaolo: Did you try moving the file?
<kpaolo> ok...
<gabbah> kpaolo, u need to be regged to send msgs
<CheeseBurgerMan> kpaolo: pastebin. ;)
<kpaolo> people can i write my fstab in main?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<gabbah> erofee, i think it's quite easy with linux to setup lamp
<CheeseBurgerMan> Paste it in there
<kpaolo> you're right but this my first time on freenode
<kpaolo> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kpaolo> #
<kpaolo> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<erofee> I have set it up, but i am having some issues
<kpaolo> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdb8       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kpaolo> /dev/hdb9       none            swap    sw              0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hda5       /media/Documenti    ntfs    ro,user          umask=0222    0    0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdb5       /media/Video        ntfs    ro,user          umask=0222    0    0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdb7       /media/Altro        ntfs    ro,user          umask=0222    0    0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom2   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom3   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<erofee> gabbah: I have set it up, but i am having some issues
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom4   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom5   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom6   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom7   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom8   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy1  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy2  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy3  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy4  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy5  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy6  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kpaolo> ...i blame...sorry..
<kpaolo> anuone want to see a
<kpaolo> mtab???it's short...
<gabbah> damn how many cdroms du u have?
<_shane> I have an IP routing question, I have setup OpenVPN, how do I setup all traffic to 192.168.0.x though the VPN ?
<kpaolo> i have only two CD-ROMs
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then what's with the cdrom8?
<kpaolo> actually a DVD-ROM and a DVD-RW
<gabbah> and all the floppys..
<kpaolo> maybe the Windows Daemon TOOLS??I think it's impossibile
<kpaolo> i have only one floppy
<gabbah> i don't think windows daemon tools can affect linux..
<kpaolo> if only I could read my hda5....
<kpaolo> there is a perfect fstab
<gabbah> i dunno... it looks weird to me with all those cdrom and floppy entries
<kpaolo> so?
<kpaolo> must i reinstall o stable kubuntu instead of this dapper5??
<gabbah> and you still have separated umask from the ro,user
<gabbah> u shouldn't do that i think
<gabbah> i'm on dapper5, works fine.. i mount my ntfs disk with the line i gave u
<kpaolo> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kpaolo> gabbah!!!!
<kpaolo> you're a God!!!!!
<kpaolo> you're right!!!1
<gabbah> what?
<kpaolo> ro,user.umask!!!!
<nalioth> kpaolo: please heed the /topic and don't paste in here.  use a pastebin please
<gabbah> yeah i told u before.. but i don't think you need "user"
<gabbah> ro,umask=0222
<kpaolo> nalioth sorry...
<kpaolo> gabbah...now..what have i to do with all taht floppys??
<gabbah> no space between
<gabbah> i think you can comment it out..
<gabbah> u don't need to mount them to multiple places
<kpaolo> this is my old mandriva fstab @@@ /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5 ntfs noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=0222 0 0
<gabbah> comment out cdrom2-cdrom8 and floppy1-floppy6
<gabbah> forget about that old one :)
<kpaolo> cdrom 2 to cdrom8?
<gabbah> yeah
<gabbah> comment it out
<gabbah> they are duplicates of the same cdrom anyway
<kpaolo> ok
<kpaolo> gabbah
<gabbah> i don't know why u get that mtab link error..
<kpaolo> what means this
<kpaolo> noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=0222
<gabbah> just ro,umask=0222
<kpaolo> and noauto,users,exec
<kpaolo> ?
<gabbah> remove it
<kpaolo> no...it's just the old fstab...
<kpaolo> anyway I can only mount hda5...
<kpaolo> the other partition don't want to be mounted
<gabbah> well u should be able to mount it manually, or it won't work with fstab either
<gabbah> try to mount it in the disk manager
<kpaolo> it doesn't..
<KaoticEvil> anyone know why the kubuntu installer would fail when running usb.rc ?
<kpaolo> only root can mount that partition...
<gabbah> kpaolo, does it work to mount it there?
<gabbah> as root?
<kpaolo> only hda5 works..the others don't...
<kpaolo> should i try as root?from konsole?
<gabbah> that's the one you wanted right?
<gabbah> first tell me what i want to know
<gabbah> can you mount it in the disk manager or not?
<kpaolo> no...
<gabbah> why not?
<kpaolo> only root can
<kpaolo> from konsole: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/D -o umask=0222
<gabbah> but you have to enter your password when you enter the disk manager right?
<kpaolo> mount: mount point /media/Video does not exist
<gabbah> heh
<kpaolo> but /media/Video exists!!
<KaoticEvil> linux is case-sensitive... are you sure you didnt name it /media/video ?
<gabbah> do: ls /media/
<gabbah> kpaolo, write ls /media
<gabbah> and show me
<frank23> anyone running kde 3.5.2? can you access the display settings in kde?
<kpaolo> kpaolo@kubuntu:~$ ls /media
<kpaolo> Altro   cdrom1  cdrom4  cdrom7  floppy   floppy2  floppy5  Video
<kpaolo> cdrom   cdrom2  cdrom5  cdrom8  floppy0  floppy3  floppy6  Z
<kpaolo> cdrom0  cdrom3  cdrom6  D       floppy1  floppy4  Sistema
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: I am. Let me check
<gabbah> kpaolo, the command sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/D -o umask=0222 will try to mount to a folder called "/media/D"
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, this has gotta be the stupidest question I've ever asked. But where are the display settings?
<gabbah> so try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/Video -o umask=0222
<kpaolo> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda7 /media/Video -o umask=0222
<CheeseBurgerMan> It doesn't show in the search. :\
<gabbah> why hda7?
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: right-click Configure Desktop->supposed to be there
<gabbah> i thought you wanted hda5?
<kpaolo> hdb7....
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I was looking in K Control
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, I can get there
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: you see display settings in kde 3.5.2 (breezy)?
<kpaolo> kpaolo@kubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb7 /media/Video -o umask=0222
<kpaolo> Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<kpaolo> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: Yes
<KaoticEvil> anyone running Dapper flight 5?
<gabbah> kpaolo, i don't know why you get that error.. u will have to ask someone else about that
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: hmm... I don't. meaning you can change resolution?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, I can't
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, I'm getting confused about what you mean. :|
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, yep I am
<KaoticEvil> gabbah: hows it run?
<kpaolo> gabbah...i'm mounting all the partition manually...
<kpaolo> shall i have to do that at every startup?????????
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, I think it's awesome.. better than breezy :)
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: you're supposed to be able to right-click->Configure Desktop->Display Settings->change resolution/refresh rate.
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: I can't do that
<gabbah> kpaolo, no shouldn't have to. I don't know why you can't mount hdb7...
<KaoticEvil> gabbah: cool.. hows the stability?
<KaoticEvil> and any major bugs that you've run into
<KaoticEvil> ?
<kpaolo> why not??
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah kde 3.5.2 removed that menu
<kpaolo> there are my videos...
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, so far so good... nope no bugs so far. but i haven't been using it very long though.
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<gdarel> anyone have information (or a link) where I can enable the wireless lan switch for a Compaq?
<gabbah> kpaolo, i don't know, I don't understand that mtab link error
<kpaolo> what's the problem??
<KaoticEvil> gdarel: you mean a wireless network card?
<gdarel> Yup
<CheeseBurgerMan> gdarel: Broadcom?
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, my printer and mp3-player worked better with dapper than with breezy :)
<gdarel> I belive that's the one
<kalenedrael> gabbah, enable the switch?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<KaoticEvil> gabbah: cool... well, my printer is a samba one, so...
<kalenedrael> You mean that little pushbutton that turns it on and off?
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, i think they have improved things overall.. i like it alot
<KaoticEvil> i may try it...
<KaoticEvil> can i get it thru apt ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, maybe I got confused. :|
<KaoticEvil> or do i have to download the CD?
<gdarel> thanks!
<CheeseBurgerMan> gdarel: That's just to make the wireless work - not make the button work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although the button still turns it off. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just not back on as far as I can tell. ;)
<gdarel> do I need to enable the button for the crd to work?
<KaoticEvil> probably not back on tho heh
<kalenedrael> gdarel, can you describe specifically what you want to do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> gdarel: No, you don't
<kalenedrael> The button itself does not need drivers. It's a hardware thing.
<kalenedrael> The card does.
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, u can upgrade from breezy yes
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, type my name or i will miss your messages..
<gdarel> My thought was that I need to be able to turn it on before I can use it
<KaoticEvil> gabbah: you got it... i cant find anything for the repos to add tho :(
<Goop2> hey
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, no, u need to replace all "breezy" with "dapper" in your sources.list
<KaoticEvil> oh... is that all?
<KaoticEvil> well, in that case....
* KaoticEvil goes to work
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, and then do apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool.. thanks gabbah :)
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, if i remember correctly... there's a howto on this.
<KaoticEvil> altho i think im going to download a CD of dapper anyway
<Goop2> what type of program file should I download for kubuntu?
<gabbah> well can't hurt to have it. but the upgrade is easy like i told you
<gabbah> Goop2, i'm guessing ISO
<KaoticEvil> yeah, well, if my network dies in the middle of the upgrade... i can just install from the CD then :)
<kpaolo> shall i have some special codec to listen to mp3 and watch films??
<gabbah> KaoticEvil, safe thinking :)
<Goop2> no, I mean like .exe is windows
<trappist> anybody running kde that doesn't have mp3 support installed?
<gabbah> kpaolo, i installed xmms and VLC, worked fine
<KaoticEvil> trappist: mine worked OOB...
<trappist> KaoticEvil: using what
<kpaolo> ok..i'm tryng
<gabbah> Goop2, you use the "add program" menu...
<KaoticEvil> trappist: i use xmms for audio playing
<trappist> KaoticEvil: (k) doesn't ship with any mp3 decoders
<trappist> err (k)ubuntu
<gabbah> Goop2, otherwise u can get into trouble doing that on your own..
<KaoticEvil> ah... i guess xmms installed them then :)
<Goop2> I want to download a program >.>
<kpaolo> gabbah...some problems...
<kpaolo> kpaolo@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<kpaolo> E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kpaolo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gabbah> Goop2, but otherwise, linux often use .gz or .tar i think.. they are like zip files.
<CheeseBurgerMan> kpaolo: Running adept?
<kpaolo> i think no...in systray it isn't!
<trappist> KaoticEvil: dpkg -l | grep 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<CheeseBurgerMan> or synaptic, or some other apt-frontend?
<KaoticEvil> Goop2: if you see a .deb file, those are best for x/k/ubuntu
<kpaolo> but it's possible 'cause i've this dapper since half an hour!
<KaoticEvil> easyier to install
<gabbah> kpaolo, make sure you don't have some other admin program open when you do that
<Goop2> I tried that, but I couldent open the files
<Goop2> deb? ok
<kpaolo> i don't remember the "task manager" linux konsole mode...
<gabbah> Goop2, u should search for that program in the "add programs" menu first
<kpaolo> what's the command???
<kpaolo> adept???
<gabbah> kpaolo, just look at your taskbar.. if you don't see it there it's not anything that could interere
<kpaolo> well..actually...it started  the very first two boot
<gabbah> kpaolo, and also make sure you're not running another apt-get in another terminal
<gabbah> kpaolo, what started?
<kpaolo> but then because the rebbot it doesn't work well and i've switch it off...
<kpaolo> shall i reboot?
<kpaolo> ok..i'm rebooting...
<gabbah> CheeseBurgerMan, i'm leaving you to take care of kpaolo ;)
<gabbah> he's too much work :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> hey!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<gabbah> good luck mate! :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, thanks
<gabbah> he'll suck the life right out of ya... :P
<gabbah> i need some sleep now... good bye :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> So I see. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> G"night
<CheeseBurgerMan> WB
<kpaolo> ok..adept doesn't work...
<CheeseBurgerMan> What does it say?
<kpaolo> is the same if i do apt-dist upgrade??
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno, what did you tell it to do?
<kpaolo> i sayd nothing!
<kpaolo> *said
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then no, it's not the same as a dist-upgrade.
<kpaolo> i only have 221 packs to upgrade and adept deosn't worl..
<kpaolo> *work..
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can use apt-get dist-upgrade
<kpaolo> ah ok!
<kpaolo> ok it's working
<gdarel> back again.... OK I'm at thepoint where I foind the driver for Ndiswrapper. on the HP site is a exe file..... How do I extract the INI out of that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do you have a Presario V2000Z? If so I can just send you the sys file
<gdarel> no 2568cl
<CheeseBurgerMan> gdarel: You have to run the exe as far as I know
<gdarel> cheeseburgerman any harm in trying it though?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure.
<eitan> Anyone know how to get xmame to work in kubuntu?
<Kyral> oy...
<eitan> it says it loads the rom then it says it doesn't
<Kyral> I have 6 email addys registered at LP
<yuriy> why o why
<gdarel> How do I exacute the exe fle?
<_jonathan> for some reason the amarok's podcast folder is being deleted
<yuriy> lol.
<_jonathan> i have to keep re-creating it
<firewire> wow
<Kyral> because people keep giving me forwarders
<CheeseBurgerMan> gdarel: You'll need wine
<_jonathan> ...anyone know about this ?
<Kyral> I have a GMail Account, my college account, my personal mailserver
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://www.winehq.com
<Kyral> then for Forwarders I have @ubuntu.com, @member.fsf.org, and @acm.org
<yuriy> oh thats what he's asking
<eitan> anyone know about xmame?
<yuriy> i dont know if running it under wine will let you extract it
<eitan> how to use it and stuff?
<yuriy> you might be able to just open the archive as it is even though its an exe
<yuriy> try opening it with ark and see what happens
<gdarel> k good idea
<yuriy> or run it under windows to extract
<yuriy> assuming it IS an archive and not a setup thing
<XVampireX> WoW, KDE is better than gnome :P
<yuriy> heh hell yeah
<gdarel> On sure.... now that going to take an act of god....... Gary: Sweetie can I use your laptop....
<kpaolo> do i need some codecs to listen mp3??XMMS Kaffeine and Amarok doesn't make any noise...
<robotgeek> kpaolo, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eitan> automatix
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<kpaolo> ok
<frank23> eitan: please don't suggest automatix in this channel (or any ubuntu channel)
<gdarel> wine was easier.... FYI it worked
<kpaolo> robotgeek that packs are right for kubuntu too??
<eitan> ok...sorry
<eitan> didn't know
<robotgeek> kpaolo: yes, those work on kubuntu too
<kpaolo> ok tnx!
<eitan> xmame? anyone know how to use it?
<frank23> eitan: It's easier if you use a front end to xmame. I used gxmame which is sort of like mame32
<llukax> where is the kernel dir in kubuntu?
<eitan> frank23, thanx...i tried apt-getting it...do you know a repository i should add first?
<frank23> eitan: I think I installed xmame from a debian repository (not sure) and I compiled gxmame myself
<eitan> ahhh...well i think i've found some instructions online...compiling scares my newbilicious conscience
<frank23> eitan: for programs which are not packaged like gxmame it's often the only way.
<eitan> downloaded a deb
<eitan> but you're right...i should get used to it...
<frank23> eitan: for gxmame? from where?
<eitan> frank23: http://mikesplanet.net/deb/gxmame_0.35beta2-1~breezy_i386.deb
<frank23> eitan: yeah ok. that one was built for breezy so it should work
<frank23> eitan: does it work?
<eitan> frank23: at least superficially so far...i'll report if and when i get it to work with a rom
<eitan> nope...pretty much the same error when i was trying to use vanilla xmame
<eitan> i think i'm just doing it wrong...as in not putting the rom in the right place or something
<eitan> frank23: do i need to put roms in a particular directory?
<frank23> eitan: what version  of xmame do you have?   change the Options->Directories to add your rom path
<_shane> can you use kphone between two computers on a LAN, or is there something better for this?
<frank23> eitan: mame is insane...  9 years old now. I wonder how many hardware platforms it emulates now
<eitan> frank23: yeah, it's pretty badass
<Ranma> Im wondering if someone can help me with an issue
<frank23> Ranma: it better if you just ask. If someone knows, they will answer
<Ranma> im using hal ivman and dbus and im having trouble with kde 3.5.1 i cant see cdrom in media directory, only hard disks
<eitan> frank23: omg, it works...
<eitan> frank23: thanks for your help
<frank23> eitan: great! np
<frank23> Ranma: not sure...
<eitan> frank23: it won't let me resize or fullscreen...any ideas?
<frank23> eitan: I don't remember... option in gxmame for that?
<eitan> i'll check it
<_shane> does anyone know how to setup a VoIP connection between two computers on a LAN?
<yuriy> ranma: can you see the cdrom anywhere else?
<frank23> eitan: If I remember correctly, some roms want VERY strange resolutions and don't work because xorg can't provide them
<eitan> frank23: there's a setting i can scale it up...gonna try it in a sec
<yuriy> Ranma: are you talking about /media or media:/ or system:/media/?
<eitan> you know what I like best about linux...it's fun just to read about all these different projects that people work on...it doesn't just seem to come out of nowhere...seems like it's made by real people
<kpaolo> what's i2c module??it's in my xorg.conf..
<yuriy> any particular reason to know?
<Ranma> media:/
<kpaolo> i've seen a xorg.conf of a guy that have 3D Accerellation..
<yuriy> Ranma: i assume you've tried reinserting the cd? mine tends to be inconsistent, and one drive is more consistent than the other even.
<kpaolo> and where i have "i2c" he has "GLcore"
<Ranma> if i insert the cd it shows on desktop and in media:/ but no content in it
<frank23> kpaolo: I don't think i2c is related to 3d. just leave it there. did you install binary drivers?
<kpaolo> not yet..i'm upgrading the distro..
<Ranma> is there any difference to hal if i use /mnt instead of /media???
<_shane> Hi is there a simple way or getting VoIP to work on a LAN?
* BigAirPlane vroom.....
* BigAirPlane comes in for a landing
<SlimG> Does it exist a automatic cpu/sys fan controller? yet i've only found fan/cpu monitors.
<eitan> frank23: do you know how I set the keyboard configuration i want?
<llukax> hey does anyone know how to install realtime-lsm on kubuntu?
<SlimG> llukax: http://oktyabr.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/ubuntu-cleverness-part-5-realtime-lsm/
<llukax> k i did this but got this error
<llukax> Failed: Security Capabilities not configured as module                     
<llukax>   Realtime LSM will not work with /usr/src/linux
<SlimG> llukax: I'm less experienced with kernel packages, hope you get some better answers
<llukax> thnx
<SlimG> frank23: setting your keyboard to your native language?
<SlimG> frank23: or configuring your own hotkeys
<ArthurB> Hi, I am trying to upgrade to kde 3.5.2... are the packages broken ?
<regeya> neato.  I wasn't aware that anyone had realtime working on ubuntu systems.
* regeya gets the happy
<ArthurB> anyone running kde 3.5.2 from the kubuntu repositery ?
<kosh> not yet
<kosh> planned to upgrade a box in another 10 minutes or so
<ArthurB> broken
<kosh> what is broken about it?
<ArthurB> well tracking down the problem I find that installing   libarts1c2 tries to remove the whole kde install
<regeya> indeed.  this would be nice to know before an upgrade.
<regeya> lol
<regeya> awesome
<ArthurB> well... try apt-get dist-upgrade, and ponder if (500 Mb will be freed sounds allright )
<kosh> that seems strange I just told a system to do a dist-upgrade and it does not want to remove anything
<ArthurB> Need to get 12.9MB of archives.After unpacking 505MB disk space will be freed.
<ArthurB> hummm
<kosh> I just tested the command and it does not want to remove that here at least
<ArthurB> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<regeya> I'd assume that if it uninstalls kde it'll probably uninstall kubuntu-desktop as well...feeling like taking one for the team?  I'd bet you have some other conflicting package.  if it were me I'd drop down to console, do it, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ArthurB> blah blah... Package Broken
<regeya> ArthurB: simple.  wait a while before you upgrade. :-/
<ArthurB> I'm not stupid :)
<regeya> ignore what I said before that.
<regeya> :>
<kosh> it seems strange though that another breezy box I have does not want to remove that package at all
<regeya> but...but...broken deps are *fun*
<kosh> it shows no conflicts of any kind
<ArthurB> running dapper btw
<kosh> umm
<_shane> dir
<ArthurB> I track the pb to libarts1c2, but I might be wrong about that
<ArthurB> trying to install that single packages tries to remove everyhing else
<kosh> dapper has kde 3.5.2 as part of it now you do not use the packages linked to on the kubuntu page
<regeya> yeah...do you have something from universe, something from another repo, etc. that could depend on libarts mebbe? *shrug*
<kosh> they are for breezy
<ArthurB> oh
<kosh> I just did an upgrade on dapper with no issues at all
<ArthurB> that's wht
<regeya> oh heh
<regeya> or that
<_shane> I am trying to get an itercomm type system using IP for a LAN does anyone know how?
<ArthurB> I got all the requirements for libarts1c2
<kosh> _shane: sorry shane no idea
<ArthurB> and it doesn't conflict any installed lib
<kosh> ArthurB: your system is confused because you are mixing stuff
<regeya> _shane: unh?
<regeya> mixing stuff is FUN
<kosh> ArthurB: just remove the apt line for kde 3.5.2 and it should then work
<kosh> regeya: well it gets even worse if you use an outside kde 3.5.2 and the main archives already have it but they are not binary compatible with each other :)
<_shane> regeya: I want to be able to communicate voice between two computers on a LAN.
<ArthurB> so why does it ask for packages to be removed : mystery
<ArthurB> kdelibs4c2: Depends: libopenexr2c2 (>= 1.2.2) but it is not installable
<ArthurB> arthurb@coin:~$ apt-cache search libopenexr2c2
<ArthurB> libopenexr2c2a - runtime files for the OpenEXR image library
<ArthurB> ahah
<ArthurB> maybe libopenexr2c2a should be set to provide libopenexr2c2
<SlimG> Does it exist a automatic cpu/sys fan controller? yet i've only found fan/cpu monitors.
<regeya> _shane: wouldn't know b/c I have no use for such things, but iirc kopete can do audio/video chat via netmeeting...but I wouldn't know anything about that.
<kosh> SlimG: shouldn't the fans control themselves?
<me2win> !squid
<ubotu> me2win: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arn> anyone still awake?
<robotgeek> arn: just ask :)
<arn> I just installed dapper version of kubuntu
<arn> I've used edubuntu before (on my kids machine)
<arn> how do I update it?
<kosh> I drained everyone's souls, they all serve me now :)
<robotgeek> arn: use adept
<kosh> just use adept
<arn> was afraid of that
<arn> I click on adept
<kosh> why?
<SlimG> kosh: i got a nforce, and back in the m$ days i had to install a separate fan controller witch i could configure high/low temp
<robotgeek> arn: these should also be a notifier in the kicker systray
<arn> it's asks for a password but nothing happens
<kosh> arn: use your password
<robotgeek> arn: did you type your password?
<arn> I know that
<arn> yes
<kosh> arn: otherwise open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<kosh> and then enter your password
<kosh> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kosh> that will do the upgrade also
<kosh> and probably fix adept :)
<arn> I just tried sudo adept and it ran in read only mode
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto
<pradeepto> yo robotgeek
<arn> sudo apt-get update complains that the administation directory is locked
<arn> hmm
<robotgeek> arn: you are probably runnig adept somewhere
<arn> in the tray
<arn> it auto runs
<_user> hiiiiiiiii.joined
<arn> quit it from the tray but same message
<kpaolo> arn i had that problem...
<kpaolo> just reboot
<arn> checking for background processes
<kpaolo> even two times...
<pradeepto> arn: check is some apt-get process is running or something
<_user> #kawanua
<pradeepto> bigno
<pradeepto> kpaolo: killing the process should have helped.
<kpaolo> yes obviusly
<pradeepto> robotgeek: did you upgrade to 3.5.2?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: yes, 2 days ago
<pradeepto> robotgeek: w0ah!!!
<robotgeek> pradeepto: very good upgrade :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: you beta tested it or something
<arn> 8 instances
<robotgeek> pradeepto: also testing "kio-beagle"
<pradeepto> arn: kill them
<fatejudger> upstream version freeze exception?
<fatejudger> how can I wait that long?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: there was K front end to beagle I heard
<arn> killed like three and then the all disappeared pradeepto
<arn> thanks though
<robotgeek> pradeepto: there's kerry, which is nice. i like kio-beagle as i don't have to leave konqueror
<arn> k, sudo apt-get update ran
<arn> then what? sudo apt-get distro-update?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: what can I say about that? konq is a drug man!
<pradeepto> robotgeek: the first kio is free and then your addicted for life :P
<robotgeek> pradeepto: it's got a Document Model Extentension, which is great for mailing lists
<pradeepto> arn: depends what you want to do.
<arn> :)
<arn> short story
<arn> first time with kubuntu, just installed dapper, want to update it
<pradeepto> robotgeek: you mean konq is it?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: yes, in konq
<pradeepto> arn: no probs
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<arn> I have 6 years of linux experience just very little of it with a debian based one
<arn> some one mentioned apt-get dist-upgrade
<arn> no need?
<arn> or what does that do?
<pradeepto> arn: if you want to upgrate KDE to 3.5.2 please do -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pradeepto> arn: it will pretty much upgrade everything possible on your box. Even KDE :)
<trappist> if it's available in the repos you have configured
<pradeepto> arn dont forget to modify your sources.list file
<kpaolo> i didn't notice i was upgrading to KDE 3.5.2....
<arn> is there an easy way to do that like in synaptic?
<arn> pradeepto?
<bimberi> arn: you'll need to do 'sudo apt-get update' first to resynchronize the package index files from their sources
<arn> bimberi: just got the apt-get update to run
<arn> good to go there
<bimberi> arn: kk :)
<kpaolo> any ATI user??
<pradeepto> arn: yes but I think you mean Adept
<arn> I meant synaptic - I run edubuntu on my kids machine
<arn> I was just asking if it was like that
<pradeepto> arn: please modify the /etc/apt/sources.list file before you do any of the stuff.
<pradeepto> arn ok
<arn> cool :)
<pradeepto> kpaolo: my lappy has a ATI card
<kpaolo> lappy??
<httpdss> when i want to install an eclipse plugin, almost when it finishes the installation and the dialog box is saying feature.xml ... eclipse freezes ... (same effect if running as root) ... this happend to me with the haskell plugin and also the pydev plugin
<kpaolo> soory but i'm italian..
<kpaolo> i don't understand all you say
<kpaolo> ahhh laptop
<pradeepto> kpaolo: no problem I am an Indian :)
<kpaolo> ook...
<kpaolo> ok ok
<kpaolo> lappy -> laptop
<kpaolo> ;)
<pradeepto> kpaolo: heh my laptop has a ATI card
<pradeepto> yes
<arn> pradeepto: there are only 2 repositories not active
<kpaolo> pradeepto got 3D accelleration??
<arn> never mind
* arn is retarted tonight
<pradeepto> kpaolo: hmmm never quite checked that :P
<kpaolo> i don't have installed anything but my glxinfo says that i have direct rendering
<kpaolo> just tip "glxinfo"
<pradeepto> kpaolo: now what?
<kpaolo> you can read your sys info
<arn> repositories uncommented
<arn> run apt-get update again?
<pradeepto> arn which ones?
<kpaolo> name of display: :0.0
<kpaolo> display: :0  screen: 0
<kpaolo> direct rendering: Yes
<arn> the universe and backports
<pradeepto> kpaolo: yup
<pradeepto> arn:  I dont think you will need backports. robotgeek might know more on this
<robotgeek> arn: are you on dapper?
<arn> yes sir robotgeek
<robotgeek> arn: if so, there are no backports, as there is nothing to backport from
<arn> k
<arn> so recomment?
<arn> or no blood no foul?
<_bbeck> I just upgraded to KDE 3.5.2 today, and I noticed that when I'm in Konqueror (File Manager Mode) the delete key doesn't delete files or folders anymore.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<robotgeek> _bbeck: works for me
<pradeepto> hey arn why dont you post your sources.list on pastebin please?
<fatejudger> I think they should spend less time fixing KDE 3.5 and more time working on KDE 4
<fatejudger> yes, I do realize it's a bugfix release
<fatejudger> but still
<arn> pradeepto: give me a sec
<pradeepto> fatejudger: good point but you know 3.5.x will be something we showcase to loads of people who are new to nix and are looking
<pradeepto> fatejudger: and since they are *looking*  we ought to look *good* :)
<pradeepto> kpaolo: whats next?
<arn> pradeepto: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/628235
<pradeepto> ok
<kpaolo> wait...i'll reboot kde..
<kpaolo> well
<kpaolo> it seems KDE 3.5.2 but how can i chechk??
<robotgeek> kpaolo: any kde app, help -> about kde
<kpaolo> it says 3.5.1
<kpaolo> but my desktop is different than 10 seconds before!
<fatejudger> kpaolo: restart
<kpaolo> even kopete is different
<robotgeek> kpaolo: quit kde, don't restart
<kpaolo> restart the machine?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: takes just as long in Dapper
<robotgeek> kpaolo: no need
<kpaolo> ah...just done
<robotgeek> fatejudger: comeone, ctrl + alt + del is definetly faster than reboot
<robotgeek> s/comeone/come on
<kpaolo> in systray the icons are one above the other...not in row...
<kpaolo> and i have new applications..
<kpaolo> it must be 3.5.2!!
<pradeepto> arn do you want to play mp3s  and movies?
<kpaolo> yes!i do!!
<arn> quite likely
<arn> I plan on using this machine for video editing
<robotgeek> arn, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pradeepto> kpaolo: that was for arn actually but anyways just activave the universe and multiverse repos
<kpaolo> i have alredy done that..
<arn> pradeepto: I only activate universe repositories
<kpaolo> but for the restricted formats it's a Hell!!
<arn> including the backports - thanks for the info on that who ever it was
<pradeepto> arn:
<arn> pradeepto: I activated lines 22, 23, 32, 33, 37 and 38
<pradeepto> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/628248
<pradeepto> arn ^^^^
<pradeepto> robotgeek:  can you check if its oke, I tend to make mistakes :(
<arn> thanks pradeepto
<arn> that is your config I assume
<fatejudger> crimsun: how about that fix?
<pradeepto> arn no, yours actually. Just added a few things here and there :)
<robotgeek> arn, pradeepto looks good
<pradeepto> thanks
<arn> good enough for me :)
<kpaolo> tnx for the sources!!!
<arn> thanks everyone
<pradeepto> kpaolo: I assume you are running dapper
<kpaolo> yes!!
<pradeepto> ok
<crimsun> fatejudger: I haven't even had time to look at merges today [real life work is utterly consuming atm] 
<kpaolo> i always meet future for first!!
<pradeepto> heh
<arn> Any thing else I should know before I go to bed?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm just giving you a hard time
<kpaolo> d'oh!!!it's mornig!!i gotta go to lesson...
<pradeepto> arn: after you change the lists do a -> sudo apt-get update
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm selling this sound card in a couple of months anyway
<arn> as we speak pradeepto
<pradeepto> hey fatejudger that was just 2cents btw so no offence :)
<frank23> Wow I didn't know what a rss reader did until now. It's a great idea!
<arn> got some warnings though
<fatejudger> pradeepto: ?
<pradeepto> fatejudger: about kde 3.5.x and kde 4
<pradeepto> arn: like whay?
<fatejudger> pradeepto: what did you say about it?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey
* arn is looking
<arn> looks like unverified signature keys
<pradeepto> [11:30]  <pradeepto> fatejudger: good point but you know 3.5.x will be something we showcase to loads of people who are new to nix and are looking
<pradeepto> [11:30]  <-- wirr has left this server. (Remote closed the connection)
<pradeepto> [11:30]  <pradeepto> fatejudger: and since they are *looking*  we ought to look *good* :)
<arn> don't think it caused any problems
<pradeepto> fatejudger: ^^^^
<fatejudger> pradeepto: I agree
<pradeepto> arn: oh thats okes
<fatejudger> pradeepto: I just really want KDE 4 to roll around
<arn> cool - thanks again for the help
<fatejudger> pradeepto: not only for the new features, but for the integration
<arn> it's bedtime for me though
<fatejudger> pradeepto: things really need to start working seemlessly
<arn> I will be back though :)
<pradeepto> fatejudger:  me too, very true
<Hobbsee> hey fatejudger
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: making some good progress on that checkinstall package?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: havent looked at it, i dont know how to fix it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm just giving you a hard time
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee tries, possibly futiley, to resolve these dependancies
<fatejudger> some has anyone had this weird problem with the adept updater where the system tray icon flashes on and off after a reboot?
<fatejudger> it's weird
<fatejudger> and it scares me
<yuriy> holy crap i guess here comes the 3.5.2 upgrade
<yuriy> 232 packages
<pradeepto> 232 pkgs w0ah!
<pradeepto> yuriy: can you tell the download sized
<pradeepto> *size
<yuriy> 204mb
<pradeepto> thanks
<yuriy> and that's just an upgrade
<yuriy> some were held back, so a dist-upgrade should fetch some more
<InGpAo> guys...
<InGpAo> some problems with upgrade...
* pradeepto plans to do that after 22:00 hours as download is free then :)
<InGpAo> X has gone...
<InGpAo> now i'm in winzozz
<InGpAo> gota go now..
<pradeepto> laters
<ged_> er...  can't get audio working in amaroK through either xine or artsd engine in Dapper...
<ged_> anyone seen this problem before?
<me2win> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yuriy> looks like some 3.5.2 packages aren't up yet
<yuriy> ..another update pretty much fixed that.
<yuriy> ged_: neither of those work for me, using gstreamer
<ged_> yuriy: thanks, I was beginning to wonder what was going on... I also tried to upgrade (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-amarok-beta2.php) but that fails for me
<venky> can anyone help me with installing ssh for gaim 2 beta 2 cant connect to google talk and msn without it
<_mendred> Tm_t: where is ur kopete package?
<yuriy> ged_: breezy probably has a different set of packages, i have no idea what their status is, i'm on dapper and i just upgraded and everything works fine
<Tm_T> _mendred: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/kopete_3.5.2-kopete0.12-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tm_T> _mendred: good morning to you too ;)
<venky> can anyone help me with installing ssh for gaim 2 beta 2 cant connect to google talk and msn without it
<_mendred> Tm_t:good morning
<me2win> !add
<ubotu> To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets. To append to an article, use /msg ubotu <factoid> is also <description>. Adding spam/nonsense to the bot WILL get you kicked.
<fatejudger_> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> ubotu XAMPP is an easy to install Apache distribution containing MySQL, PHP and Perl. XAMPP is really very easy to install and to use - just download, extract and start. Get it at http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<ubotu> okay, me2win
<_ankur> hrm
<_ankur> can someone help me install GAIM?
<me2win> _ankur, sure
<me2win> sudo apt-get install gaim
<_ankur> hrm
<_ankur> it says couldnt find gaim package
<_ankur> i have the file saved in the personal folder
<me2win> have you ever used apt-get
<me2win> ?
<_ankur> no
<me2win> alright
<me2win> check this out
<_ankur> i just installed Kubuntu, im new to it
<me2win> alright
<me2win> ill teach you some pointer
<me2win> pointers real quick
<fatejudger> _ankur: this guy is a real loser, you don't want to listen to him
<me2win> !lart fatejudger
* ubotu whacks fatejudger with the cluebat
<fatejudger> lol
<me2win> _ankur, ubuntu is a debian based linux distribution, and uses things called "debian packages" as an easy way to maintain and install software
<me2win> it prevents you from having to compile everything from source when you want to install something
<me2win> with ubuntu
<me2win> you can find common packages in repositories, referred to in here as repos
<me2win> tthe repos hold the latest (usually the latest at least) packages with the latest releases for many of the programs you will wan to use
<_ankur> k
<me2win> with kubuntu, you can see what packages are int he repos using adept
<_ankur> i saw that
<_ankur> i didnt find GAIM in it
<me2win> the reason you aren't finding it is because by default kubuntu/ubuntu dont have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled
<me2win> universe and multiverse repos hold a large chunk of software that is "non-essential" to a basic install of kubuntu
<me2win> in this case you are looking for gaim
<me2win> and its in those repositories
<me2win> so you first have to enable them
<me2win> yyou can do this 1 of two ways, 1. through adept | 2. through command line
<me2win> pick your poison
<zmo> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_ankur> hrm
<_ankur> why does Konversation keep disconncting
<_ankur> i think i enabled the repos correctly
<me2win> k
<me2win> hit fetch updates and see if gaim shows up
<_ankur> yeah
<_ankur> i enabled the universe and multiverse for DEB
<_ankur> i found all the addons for GAIM
<_ankur> but i dont see the main package for it
<me2win> nnice
<me2win> it should just be called gaim
<_ankur> its not there
<_ankur> i have things like encryption, toaster, smiley, guitifactions
<_ankur> guitificatons
<me2win> you on breezy or dapper?
<_ankur> breezy
<_ankur> got it
<_ankur> i just enabled a few more repos
<me2win> was it there?
<me2win> ah
<me2win> cool
<_ankur> i mustve missed one
<_ankur> i missed a few of your instructions because Konversation disconnected me
<_ankur> the client is being wird
<_ankur> weird
<me2win> ah
<_ankur> ok so i click on it.. keep package, install package
<_ankur> then what
<me2win> hhit apply changes
<me2win> you only have to do install package
<_ankur> oh ok
<me2win> keep is only if you already have it installed and make a mistake by telling it to uninstall. then you hit keep
<_ankur> it does the instructions in a batch install of individually
<me2win> essentially
<me2win> it does the apt-get commands for you
<me2win> you can actually search for packages
<_ankur> can you help me with one more thing?
<_ankur> can you help me with one more thing?
<_ankur> i tried this the other day with the livecd and i had trouble
<me2win> sure
<_ankur> i
<_ankur> hi
<_ankur> lol there we go
<_ankur> stupid client
<me2win> lol
<_ankur> ive got a broadcom wireless card (internal) on this laptop
<_ankur> need to load up drivers so i can use it
<_ankur> because right now im using the ethernet and its driving me nuts that i have to sit at my desk
<me2win> lol
<me2win> i dont have a laptop so im not sure
<me2win> but lets see here
<me2win> !broadcom
<ubotu> well, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<me2win> there ya go --^
<_ankur> ok cool
<_ankur> then for a good theme
<me2win> heh
<me2win> for themes and all eye candy stuff
<me2win> look toward kde-look
<me2win> kde-look.org
<_ankur> im there
<solo> hello, anyone wants to help w/ this, pls
<me2win> solo, gotta know what it is first
<me2win> !kde-look
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !kdelook
<ubotu> me2win: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<solo> I need to locate my kernel files
<_ankur> installing gimp now :)
<solo> it is suppose to be under /usr/src/...
<me2win> solo, not sure
<me2win> !kernel
<solo> but there is nothing there
<_ankur> therer we o
<_ankur> reconnected again
<_ankur> me2win so wants wrong with Kopete
<me2win> kopete or konversation?
<solo> hello me2win
<me2win> solo, im not sure about kernel stuff. if you join #ubuntu, somebody might be able to help you a little better, there are lotsa people in there right no
<solo> ok
<solo> thx anyway
<me2win> solo, seriously, try in #ubuntu
<me2win> there are alot of people in there
<_ankur> hrm
<_ankur> Kopete.. it crashes as soon as it signs onto AIM
<solo> well, one trivial question
<solo> how do I get to another channel..
<me2win> solo, type /j #ubuntu
<zmo> !kernel-source
<me2win> or /j #channel
<_ankur> and Konversation is just being a pain in the ass.. but im not sure if its that or my dorm connection because of the MAC ID filtering on the network... because i didnt reboot and this is a new mac... so the network security is probably freaking out
<solo> thx
<_ankur> hrm
<_prog20> hello everyone
<_ankur> to run Wine
<_ankur> what elements do i need
<bris> hello all,
<_ankur> BLAh
<kosh> sudo apt-get install wine
<kosh> that should be it
<me2win> _ankur, wine is in the repos
<Hobbsee> me2win: a very old version of wine
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" to your sources.list. (Doing this however will break winetools on Breezy) More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<me2win> eep
<Hobbsee> !+info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<Hobbsee> like i sa - 8 months old
<me2win> wow
<me2win> i contributed to ubotu earlier, i feel proud
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> did you contribute good stuff, or bad stuff?
<InGpAo> folks...
<me2win> lol, good hopefully
<InGpAo> something terrible has happened to me..
<me2win> ubotu, tell Hobbsee about xampp
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<me2win> :D
<InGpAo> upgrading dapper with adept...
<Hobbsee> InGpAo: what's happened?
<me2win> InGpAo, what happened?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, and?
<InGpAo> at the end, after a few minute of glory...X went away from me...
<InGpAo> and it died!
<Hobbsee> InGpAo: what are you on now then?
<InGpAo> how just deleted the kubuntu partitions...
<InGpAo> truly...i'm on winzozz
<InGpAo> i'm going to reinstall dapper5
<me2win> it deleted your partitions?
<InGpAo> but what went wrong???
<InGpAo> no..I deleted them
<me2win> oh
<Hobbsee> well, you'll have to now
<InGpAo> after realizing that X was died
<Hobbsee> what type of video card did you have?
<InGpAo> I? ATI Radeon 9250
* Hobbsee didnt have any X upgrades recently, and hasnt had X die for months...
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...
<InGpAo> glxinfo said that direct rendering was enabled
<Hobbsee> did you try an !xcfg, or whatever the solutoin usually is?
<InGpAo> i usually go in panic without desktop manager...
<me2win> i alwaus use dpkg --phigh etc etc etc
<me2win> lol
<InGpAo> kde is a drug..
<me2win> InGpAo, wonderful thing about linux is command line. it can fix anything
<InGpAo> i know...
<InGpAo> but do u know everything about shell??
<InGpAo> i know very few commands..
<me2win> nope, but you gotta learn
<me2win> I'm still a n00b myself
<me2win> but I can manage. You kinda gotta force yourself to learn
<InGpAo> so..what can i do if i meet the same error???
<me2win> the first thing I would do is reconfigure the xserver
<InGpAo> adept installed kde 352 and the latest kernel..
<InGpAo> and the fatal error arrived as apt finished to install thunderbird..(i just managed to configured it and then...ZAP!)
<Hobbsee> InGpAo: learn to use irssi, and w3m/elinks for one thing...
<Hobbsee> that'll give you net access, and IRC, when you have no GUI
<InGpAo> i tipped "start X"
<me2win> hmm
<InGpAo> but X prompted "there is an erroro.X cannot start"
<me2win> InGpAo, well, for future reference, before panicking, what I usually did and do since im still a noob, is if I don't have access to X, i use irssi to connect to an irc channel, do you know how to do that InGpAo ?
<InGpAo> irssi is a stranger for me..
<me2win> then i reconfigure x. you can find the command to reconfigure (if you dont want to remember it) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<me2win> its at the very top
<Hobbsee> !+xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<me2win> that one ^^
<InGpAo> excuse me..qait a minute..
<me2win> Hobbsee, you should talk to the other ops about assist points :P getting a point from people when you help with something, hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and where would they be tracked?
<Hobbsee> launchpad, or something?
<me2win> ubotu can keep track of them :P
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Hobbsee> me2win: but shouldnt everyone be helping everyone else, anyway? :P
<_mindspin> thats it
<me2win> Hobbsee, i agree, just an idea *shrug*
<_mindspin> me2win: ambitious guy?
<me2win> yeh, i just like helping as much as I can
<_mindspin> the spanish republic lost the war after creting ranks ;-)
<_mindspin> creating
<Hobbsee> :)
<me2win> the spanish republic was corrupt
<Hobbsee> me2win: besides, the powers that be notice IRC participation
<me2win> and even then, i wasnt proposing ranks, just a way to give back and have fun
<Hobbsee> true
<me2win> people here helped me so much, so i try to help, was just an idea to have fun with it
* Hobbsee hates ranks with a passion :P
<_mindspin> cool down me2win I was just kidding
<me2win> _mindspin, heh I wasn't getting hostile :D
* _mindspin is still upgrading to 3.5.2
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> _mindspin: breezy or dapper?
<_mindspin> 30 minutes now
<_mindspin> breezy
<me2win> yakuake ftw
<_mindspin> I haven't the guts to upgrade to dapper with my work/notebook
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dual boot?
<Hobbsee> if you're that desperate?
<_mindspin> not enogh space it's a 12 GB HD
<_mindspin> but if my wife ever switches her stuff to her notebook I'll have adesktop machine for testing purposes
<Hobbsee> _mindspin: hmmm...6gb each...that's true...
<_mindspin> not to mind my files in /home/mindspin
<_mindspin> done
<_mindspin> brb
<me2win> i updated to 3.5.2 but havent restarted x yet lol
<_mindspin> where can I check which kde is running?
<_mindspin> how
<zmo> _mindspin: kde-config --version
<_mindspin> thanks
<zmo> yw
<_mindspin> done
<_mindspin> its even visible in control center ;-)
<InGpAo> guys..a guru said that during the dist-upgrade adept has deleted some file that kde needed...
<_mindspin> dist-upgrade to? dapper?
<InGpAo> so in the next install and upgrade i have to check package by package if some other package will be deleted...
<InGpAo> dapper5
<InGpAo> i just did a dist-upgrade..
<InGpAo> ...and X died...
<_mindspin> tried it from commandline?
<InGpAo> ok...
<InGpAo> no..from adept
<Rayman> InGpAo: how can you dist-upgrade from adept?
<theine> Does any body know what happened to network-manager-kde/knetworkmanager from kubuntu.no-ip.org? It's not available anymore. Will it soon be in main perhaps?
* kokurya^afk is back.
<InGpAo> but...but has kde352 been released??this morning?
<_mindspin> afaik it is/was recommended to upgrade without x
<theine> InGpAo: I believe so
<_mindspin> I just upgraded
<tonyyarusso> theine: I have a theory on that (not authoritative).
<Rayman> InGpAo: there are repos for it in kubuntu.org
<theine> tonyyarusso: please let me know about the theory of yours
<InGpAo> no...if i install now...it will install directly kde352??
<Rayman> no idea
<_mindspin> if your /etc/apt/sources.list fits, yes
<InGpAo> _mindspin...upgrade without X???
<_mindspin> sure
<Rayman> outside of X he means
<tonyyarusso> theine: Judging by the address (no-ip), I'm guessing that's redirecting to a server running on Pygi's machine (or maybe someone else who offered to host it), so he probably just doesn't have it on/connected at the moment.  When Pygi's back, it will probably be available again.
<_mindspin> hoary to breezy upgrade was recommended from console because of the changes in xorg
<_mindspin> Rayman: indeed
<Rayman> I've never had problems dist-upgrading from X tho
<tonyyarusso> theine: Actually, revise, don't know if Pygi was involved with the KDE version or not.  Either way, probably hosted on someone's personal machine.
<theine> tonyyarusso: but the apt server on kubuntu.no-ip.org is still available, it just doesn't feature knetworkmanager for i386
<InGpAo> but i have a dapper to upgrade..not a breezy
<tonyyarusso> theine: Oh, well, maybe they're working on it and an update is coming soon.
<theine> tonyyarusso: yeah, hopefully
<theine> tonyyarusso: network-manager-kde is working great actually
<tonyyarusso> theine: Ya?  Profiles?  WPA?
<Rayman> InGpAo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rayman> don't take it literally, just the idea.
<InGpAo> another question before going installing..
<theine> tonyyarusso: Don't know what you mean by profiles, but wpa is/will be supported AFAIK
<_mindspin> InGpAo: take it or leave it it was just afriendly guess cause you seem to have problems with x don't you?
<InGpAo> i think the problem was kde or adept..
<InGpAo> that corrupted X
<_mindspin> another reason for doing apt-get update/upgrade from commandline
<theine> tonyyarusso: indeed, as of 0.6.1-0ubuntu1, network-manager supports WPA
<tonyyarusso> theine: Being able to configure different settings for home, work, school, etc. and just choose them from a dropdown list rather than changing everything each time.
<tonyyarusso> theine: Sweetness.  Then I can actually use my school's new network.
<InGpAo> then....is there any problems with 64bit version?
<InGpAo> i need to be able to do anything with my PC
<theine> tonyyarusso: i think it actually works even better than that, by memorizing the networks you previously connected to, and if it finds one of those, it just hooks you up. It also memorizes encryption keys of course
<InGpAo> is there something that 64bit dapper cannot do?
<tonyyarusso> theine: Nice.
<theine> tonyyarusso: oh yeah
<tonyyarusso> Good work devs!
<InGpAo> up..
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_mindspin> InGpAo: maybe you should remain on breezy if your machine is aproduction machune
<InGpAo> but all that money i've spend for my AMD64??
<_mindspin> you can't wait until june?
<InGpAo> ok...i'll wait..
<InGpAo> but then the 64bit will be full-supported??
<InGpAo> i just want to know that
<_mindspin> I think so, because 64bit will become standard
<InGpAo> if you know it,of course
<InGpAo> ah ok!perfect!
<InGpAo> so..i reinstall dapper
<InGpAo> see you soon!
<_mindspin> standard means you will only get 64bit macines more sooner than later
<_mindspin> kinda quick InGpAo
<myndmelder> Hello everyone.
<myndmelder> I just installed the kubuntu desktop... Holly moses what a difference... Noe I just need to do some customizing and ajusting.
<Hobbsee> myndmelder: hehe!  better than gnome?
<HnZeKtO> whois sabdfl
<_mindspin> !sabdfl
<ubotu> [sabdfl]  Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<HnZeKtO> _mindspin: oops thanx
<ged_> .
<ged_> .
<ged_> .
<HnZeKtO> anyone with dapper can confirm this?
<HnZeKtO>  6645 root      15   0  414m 152m 4324 S  2.3 15.2   2:12.46 Xorg
<jorik> hi guys !! does anyone know of a program that display something *like* a digital clock, only counting down (eg, display the number of hours/minutes/seconds untill ...) ?
<myndmelder> I dunno if it is better than gnome, but different at least.
<Hobbsee> jorik: apt-cache search countdown
<myndmelder> jorik is putting a bong on the ex's computer...
<myndmelder> *bomb
<myndmelder> man I'm tired
<Hobbsee> HEHE
<Hobbsee> oops, sticky capslock
<Hobbsee> myndmelder: what's the time over there?
<myndmelder> 1:20 am
<myndmelder> I'm in Cali
<Hobbsee> ouch
<myndmelder> yeah
<myndmelder> class all morning, work all evening... This is the only "me time" I get...
<myndmelder> Sleep when I'm dead I guess... Or when I move to China at the end of the year.
<llukax> hi anyone know how to get flash plugin for konqueror
<llukax> ?
<myndmelder> cartoon time... TTFN people
<LeeJunFan> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nico8481> hi
<nrdb> I don't fully understang how ip and netmask work together, I want a server and two subnets on eth0, both subnets should see the server but not each other, how would I set this up?
<kpaolo> anybody??
<bimberi> nrdb: i'm no expert but i know you can set up multiple aliases on an interface  - 'sudo ifconfig eth0:0 second.ip.address.here'
<bimberi> nrdb: you can also set up separate netmasks etc. for each alias
<kpaolo> no sorry...
<nrdb> bimberi: I don't think I need aliases
<bimberi> nrdb: kk, there's probably other ways
<Dreamstar> hello people!!!
<Dreamstar> i need help!!!!
<Dreamstar> i've done the last system update some minutes ago and suddenly the kicker has disappeared!!!
<Dreamstar> now i'm under gnome, otherwise i cannot even use my system without kicker on kde :(
<Dreamstar> any clues?
<OdyX_> could try to logon...
* myndmelder is away: on
<OdyX_> switch to TTY
<Dreamstar> to TTY?
<OdyX_> launch $ export DISPLAY=:0 && kicker &
<OdyX_> TTY = Console = Accessible with [Ctrl] -[Alt] -[F1]  ([F1]  to [F6]  )
<Dreamstar> it says command not found
<OdyX_> ?
<OdyX_> kicker is not found ?
<milan> Hi I have a question. I tried to upgrade from KDE 3.4.3 to KDE 3.5.2, but it didn't work. I added the sources to the sources.list and did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<OdyX> sudo...
<OdyX> and dist-upgrade for second one
<Dreamstar> no ok here under gnome it worked i'll try to reproduce even on kde
<milan> I was root
<Dreamstar> thx for ur help
<OdyX> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<OdyX> milan: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OdyX> and be sure you have Riddell's key
<milan> I don't understand. There I see root@milan-linux... am I root then?
<OdyX> milan: you are.
<OdyX> milan: but under Ubuntu, you should not.
<milan> I'm under kubuntu :) Thnx for the dist-upgrade tip. It's now upgrading!
<OdyX> milan: Kubuntu IS
<OdyX> Ubuntu
<OdyX> (indeed, I am even on Kubuntu)
<Dreamstar> OdyX: nothing to do, it doesn't work :(
<kpaolo> OdyX
<Dreamstar> it says that kicker is already running but i cant see it
<milan> OdyX: So i'm not root if I see root@computername? Or am i?
<kpaolo> help me!!!
<OdyX> milan: you are.... But it is not what Ubuntu-conceptors want you to...
<milan> ohw :S
<OdyX> milan: for everything that needs root, you should use sudo.
<OdyX> kpaolo: what's up ?
<OdyX> Dreamstar: well...
<kpaolo> OdyX my last dist-upgrade failed
<OdyX> kpaolo: ?
<Dreamstar> OdyX: any other clues for me? :(
<OdyX> kpaolo: in what sense ?
<OdyX> Dreamstar: well..
<kpaolo> X died...and I have just finished to reinstall kubuntu dapper5
<OdyX> Dreamstar: try to update-dist-upgrade
<OdyX> kpaolo: you are under TEST-version
<OdyX> kpaolo: you are supposed to know...
<kpaolo> after two-three minutes of glory with my new KDE352
<Dreamstar> already done, however i try again
<kpaolo> the same KDE went crazy
<OdyX> kpaolo: you know how to switch to TTY ?
<kpaolo> all men changed
<kpaolo> and then X reboot
<kpaolo> ### /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<kpaolo> no??
<OdyX> kpaolo: I use killall kdm
<OdyX> and then sudo kdm
<kpaolo> anda then??
<OdyX> kpaolo: indeed, for Dapper => #ubuntu+1
<kpaolo> apt update and dist uppgrade?
<OdyX> kpaolo: try it
<kpaolo> am I off topic here??
<OdyX> kpaolo: well... Yes...
<Dreamstar> OdyX: nothing to do with dist-upgrade
<kpaolo> azz...I  apologize
<OdyX> kpaolo: it's not against you.. Just that Dapper is TEST and no production,...
<OdyX> kpaolo: no problem
<Dreamstar> paolo sono pure io dapper
<OdyX> Dreamstar: hum... Sorry I don't see more
<kpaolo> but..if i can...now what have i to do??
<kpaolo> dream aiutoooo
<Dreamstar> paolo secondo me l'ultimo aggiornamento deve aver mandato a puttane qualcosa, a me il kicker  sparito!
<kpaolo> in this installation adept doesn't work...what a wonderful thing are beta versions!!!
<kpaolo> kde 352 ??
<paines> hi
<Dreamstar> si paolo
<kpaolo> uhm...
<paines> i am just playing around with kdevelop under dapper and I am facing many issues. whom to report ? kde team. kdevelop team, dapper team ?
<kpaolo> what's the command to see all the processes??
<OdyX> paines: I think "everything to Launchpad"
<paines> OdyX: k. thanks
<OdyX> kpaolo: try [Ctrl] -[Esc] 
<OdyX> or top
<kpaolo> nothing..
<kpaolo> i need to kill adept...
<kpaolo> or apt...
<kpaolo> ps something....
<Hobbsee> paines: launchpad.  and make sure you file the bugs under the correct packages
<Phazeman> kpaolo: ps -ef | grep apt ???
<kpaolo> ok..adept is runnig...but i can't kill it
<My8os> kpaolo: "pidof adept" to get its pid and then "sudo kill the_pid"
<Hobbsee> paines: about those bug reports - please try to make them clear, and give the developers steps on how to reproduce.  a well written bug will always be fixed more quickly than the same bug written poorly.  steps to reproduce is also very useful, and backtraces - whatever looks useful.
<kpaolo> ok..i've just use kill
<kpaolo> kill <pid process>
<paines> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> oh, and search is useful, if you can make it work, hehe - i know it's usually borked
<OdyX> kpaolo: or killall <name of app>
<djib> anyone does photography or anything like there and knows how to change the colour balance on my screen ?
<djib> because I just printed out photos and all photos are a bit redish
<djib> do I guess my screen lacks some red component
* Hobbsee figures it's worthwhile informing people of all this BEFORE they file a whole heap of bugs, which just get set to NEEDINFO from lack of sufficient info.
<Hobbsee> djib: ah, display tab in system settings should control that
<Hobbsee> think i saw it there
<kpaolo> killall!!
<djib> in the control center Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> djib: yes, that too
<kpaolo> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<djib> I couldn't find it
<Hobbsee> djib: peripherals, display, colour and gamma tab
<djib> Hobbsee: I don't have display in periphericals... It's pretty weird, I remember seeing something like this but it's not here anymore
<Hobbsee> djib: use the search function in kcontrol
<djib> I have kde 3.5.2 and I was thinking maybe they moved it Hobbsee
<jorik> Hobbsee, thx (for the countdown)
<Hobbsee> jorik: no problems - whcih did you end up using?
<Hobbsee> djib: breezy or dapper?
<djib> breezy
<Hobbsee> search for the display tab
<Hobbsee> but on kde 3.5.2 on dapper it's under peripherals
<jorik> kdoomsday
<Hobbsee> djib: if you're in system settings, then it's under hardware
<djib> Hobbsee: is dapper stable enough to use now ?
<Hobbsee> djib: depends.  sometimes it is, sometimes it isnt
<Hobbsee> i learnt today that it's a Very Bad Thing to use non-standard repos
<Hobbsee> had to reconfigure all that, to make it work again
<djib> :(
<Hobbsee> personally, i havent had a lot of trouble, but i know others have
<djib> I can't find it even using the search function
<djib> dammit
<Hobbsee> a lot seems to depend on the video card...
<Hobbsee> djib: screenshot of the main window?
<djib> ok
<Hobbsee> ooh, more upgrades :)
<redguy> hmm, why the new KDE isn't mentioned in the topic?
<Hobbsee> djib: that's right - be prepared for many upgrades...
<kpaolo> guys!!
<Hobbsee> redguy: good question.  it was only officially released today
<kpaolo> i must paste a log !!
<Hobbsee> kpaolo: use the pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - You can install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar
<kpaolo> this is the error that made me format!!!
<djib> can I put images in the pastebin ?
<Hobbsee> djib: yes, or use imageshack.us
<redguy> Hobbsee: the page says the modification time was yesterday
<Hobbsee> on kubuntu.org?
<kpaolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11038
<Hobbsee> kde rss feed only showed up this afternoon, and my comp was on till 1 am or so yesterday
<djib> Hobbsee: http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/3016/whereisdisplay9ue.png
<jean> je parle franais
<djib> Jean va sur #kubuntu-fr
<djib> tapes /join #kubuntu-fr
<Hobbsee> kpaolo: ack.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<jean> non
<djib> ?
<Hobbsee> djib: ack!
<djib> Hobbsee: see, it's strange...
<Dreamstar> sigh :(
<Hobbsee> djib: indeed.
<Dreamstar> still having probs here
<kpaolo> there is anybody in #ubuntu+1...
<djib> jean: pourquoi non ?
<djib> Hobbsee: what shall I do :'
<Hobbsee> kpaolo: paste the link to the error report
<Hobbsee> and do remember about !enter
<kpaolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11038
<Dreamstar> guys my kicker disappeared, how to kill the app and reload again?
<Hobbsee> no, to them...
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: alt+f2, kicker
<Dreamstar> ok i'll try hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: alt+f2, killall kicker, alt+f2, kicker, if you really wish...
<kpaolo> i  think that if i use breezy it could be better...
<Hobbsee> but if it's vanished, it's probably killed
<jean> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Dreamstar> no no it's not killed, i checked and it looks like it is still working :(
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: if you've got a console open, use killall kicker && kicker
<djib> jean: quel est ton problme ?
<kpaolo> ok..before i'll format agian..i will try to upgrade form command line...
<djib> Hobbsee: he could even do a killall -9 kicker
<djib> just to be sure
<Hobbsee> that too
<kpaolo> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop... no??
<jorik> djib, you're not a native are ya? :p
<Dreamstar> no i don't have the possibility to open console since kicker is gone
<djib> jorik: no :( how did you spot that ?
<Dreamstar> i'm now on gnome to talk to u :(
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: then use alt+f2
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: ah ok...
<Hobbsee> kicker should be there again when you go back into kde again
* Hobbsee has had lots of fun with kicker, with accidental xkill's of it
<jorik> hehe ... moi non plus mais ... on essaie :-)
* djib finds that funny
<djib> jorik: hh
<Dreamstar> negative hobb no kicker when i restart the system :(
<jorik> hh
<Dreamstar> i'll try now to find out if anything will work properly
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: hmmm....that's weird
<Hobbsee> logging in and back out usually fixes that
<Dreamstar> Hobbsee: yep really weird :( i'm trying to completely reinstall kubuntu...
<Dreamstar> Hobbsee: really dunno what happened and what to do :(
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: well, alt+f2, konsole
<Hobbsee> will get you a konsole
<Dreamstar> ok restarting now, say a little prey for me :)
<Hobbsee> and you can do most things from there
<Hobbsee> hehe
<djib> Hobbsee: do you know yakuake ?
<Hobbsee> djib: no
<Hobbsee> well, i know about it, but i've never used it
<djib> Hobbsee: it's awesome
* Hobbsee hears lots of packaging requests for it
* Hobbsee keeps hearing that too :P
<djib> it has been packed I think
<djib> well I installed it with apt
<Hobbsee> yeah, the latest is in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: (an alternative KDE console resembling those found in Quake), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<djib> I'm in breezy...
<Hobbsee> !info yakuake dapper
<ubotu> yakuake: (Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.7.3-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<Hobbsee> ah ok, it's not as old as i thought then
<djib> shall I update to dapper...
<Hobbsee> djib: want unstableness?
<Hobbsee> particularly with this kde 3.5.2, which i'm not sure if is contributing to any crashes in the past couple of days
<djib> Hobbsee: well I have already unstableness with breezy
<Hobbsee> true
<djib> kopete crashes everytime I configure it and kaffeine crashes everytime it finishes playing a video
<djib> both problems are *very* annyoing
<Hobbsee> djib: it's completely your choice, but i tend to tell people not to upgrade if they dont want unstableness
<apokryphos> djib: breezy? what kde version?
<djib> apokryphos: breezy, 3.5.2
<djib> in 3.5.1 kopete would not crash but kaffeine would crash the same way
<apokryphos> haven't tried 3.5.2 kopete yet, but 3.51 was working quite perfectly
<djib> very annoying everytime there is a video on a website...
<apokryphos> djib: please try doing this:
<Hobbsee> which stops the "oh no, i was running dapper, and it crashed, *insert crying and whining here, including the line of "what on earth are the devs doing???"*
<Hobbsee> :P
<apokryphos> djib: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete_old && mv ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc_old
<apokryphos> djib: and also make sure Kopete is *closed* before that.
<djib> yep
<djib> ok
<apokryphos> once you've done that, try starting kopete up again
<Hobbsee> djib: there is a bug in the kopete 3.5.2 packages for dapper
<Hobbsee> every time you hit the devices tab, it crashes
<djib> apokryphos: same thing
<djib> Hobbsee: that's not cool
<Hobbsee> djib: i know, that's not a problem in the kopete 3.5.1 packages
<apokryphos> djib: well, you can either report the bug (checking first to see if it's the database), or just stay put (presuming that the bug is known, as Hobbsee says)
<apokryphos> ...and the problem will likely be fixed over the next few days
<Hobbsee> i dont remember seeing the configure bug, but i know that got fixed a while ago, in teh dapper packages
<Hobbsee> now it's just a regression of that devices tab
<djib> I guess that if this is really a but it will be in the but database by now
<djib> apokryphos: you know that you can in bash write things like : mv myconfig{,old}
<djib> and that is the same as mv myconfig myconfigold
<apokryphos> djib: heh; I did know of that, but hadn't thought of using it as much
<apokryphos> good point :)
<djib> apokryphos: well it's pretty convenient !
<apokryphos> indeed
<djib> does anyone knows how to quickly change the settings for aspell
<djib> like a shortcut
<djib> or something like the keyboard layout chooser ?
<Kabal> /usr/bin/ivman -s --nofork
<Kabal> What does this do? What is this?
<djib> where is aspell configuration ?
<djib> I can't find it anymore
<djib> seems everything disappeard on my computer !
<zaikxtox> hello. i have debian sarge amd64 installed on a machine, on drive sda, and also have an ide, hda, that i wanna use to try kubuntu. the problem is...that i have some spare data on hda, so the question is, can i tell the kubuntu installer to install without erasing my content?
<burepe> unrar is not in my path for ark. How do I fix that?
<Hobbsee> zaikxtox: yes, there's a manual partition mode
<Hobbsee> !+unrar
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it had something for that
<koobi> does anyone know why skype keeps the ESD device busy after a call?
<zaikxtox> burepe, which unrar
<zaikxtox> what tells?
<zaikxtox> i mean, try the command which unrar
<koobi> a friend of mine on kubuntu has to restart skype for the sound to work
<Hobbsee> zaikxtox: it just needs an empty partition to install on, which you can create with the installer.
<burepe> I just click on a rar file and ark opened with that error
<zaikxtox> maybe you have no unrar at all
<zaikxtox> as root, try apt-get install unrar
<burepe> I think thats it. You are too kind.
<burepe> ka-ching!
<zaikxtox> is kubuntu following the 6 month release cycle?
<OdyX> zaikxtox: as Ubuntu
<zaikxtox> thanks OdyX .
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: except, as announced, it'll be delayed for this dapper
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, i see. debian sarge is fine, but kde apps are having improvements, specially, bugfixes, and i want the new versions, but whitout going unstable. so if kubuntu has realases more often, it would be fine for me :)
<zaikxtox> i dont need upgrades at 6 month o'clock, but two years is a little two much sometimes :)
<GnarusLeo> How can I get an animated application dock on the top of my screen? wich apperas when moused over .. ?
<GnarusLeo> moused over .. THATS english :P
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: of course :). It's only been delayed by 6 weeks
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: ubuntu was created to address that very reason
<ubijtsa2> zaikxtox: noooooo-one is forcing you to dist-upgrade every 6 months..
<ubijtsa2> -5o
<ubijtsa2> *sigh* maybe I should have my kbd cleaned
<zaikxtox> jaja. thanks. also, i have the idea that ubuntu amd64 support could be... smoother
<zaikxtox> on debian sarge, you got the 32bit chroot... too jailed.
<zaikxtox> i have seen the live cd, and openoffice2, for example,is ready available
<ubijtsa2> not as many users testing the amd64 and ppc builds, so quality will be ropier
<ubijtsa2> if I get a chance, I'll get a amd64 x2 box and raise some bugs
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: personally I think ubuntu *and* debian fail very badly with 32-bit support on amd64s
<apokryphos> chroots are plain annoying; on some other distros like suse they handle this a lot better, by specifically having 32bit-lib packages
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, i see. anyway i have just a very few apps that i use with chroot.
<apokryphos> sure
<zaikxtox> the las question. can i upgrade from debiansarge to kubuntu whithout fear? :D
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: nope
<ubijtsa2> zaikxtox: make backups
<zaikxtox> fine. good to know that first.
<zaikxtox> ubijtsa, yes. i think to use a separate drive to install unubtu
<ubijtsa2> once upon a time, I managed to dist-upgrade from sarge to Hoary
<ubijtsa2> it was not a smooth ride, and a good few things took time to iron out
<zaikxtox> i see. i knew that once upon a time they where almost identical, and then ubuntu runned it's own way
<ubijtsa2> Sarge to Dapper will almost certainly break quite badly
<zaikxtox> i see. well, i gonna make a fresh install. it's also a good practice
<ubijtsa2> zaikxtox: I think you wll find the Dapper installer very very nice
<apokryphos> it's pretty ugly, but slightly nicer than debian
<zaikxtox> are there dapper installers out?
<apokryphos> indeed
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org
<zaikxtox> i have tryed the kununtu 5.10 on a qemu, and installer is almost equal
<apokryphos> flight 5 is the latest
<zaikxtox> is there other problem that debian is facing today...
<apokryphos> ?
<zaikxtox> that is that the #debian is getting... too geeky.
<zaikxtox> :D
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: it might be worth downloading the live and giving the espresso installer a go
<zaikxtox> really, 6 years ago, #debian used to bee a lot helpful
<zaikxtox> but something wrong happened.
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<apokryphos> I find that it has many very experienced users, sometimes helpful, but often it can be very unfriendly
<zaikxtox> ok. flight5
<zaikxtox> yes. unfriendly.
<apokryphos> koffice 1.5 rc out already, wow
<djib> Ok, does anyone know how to change the spell checker with a DCOP signal ?
<OdyX> does anyone use ifplugd here ?
<nico8481> does anyone have problems to seek through FLAC files with amaroK
<nico8481> ?
<zaikxtox> well, i'm going with the torrent of dapper live, flight5 amd64 :D
<zaikxtox> but it seems, that no one still has it
<phreak97> someone help me out?
<Hobbsee> !+someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<phreak97> when i first installed kde, it asked if i want it to be like windows, mac, or whatever the other one was
<phreak97> i chose the wrong one, can i change that again?
<Hobbsee> phreak97: yes, run kpersonalizer
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, kpersonalizer
<phreak97> thanks
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: might just be worth going for the direct download then. Servers won't be as overloaded, flight 5 has been out for a few days now.
<OdyX> ifplugd not working over here
<zaikxtox> fine. i go then.
<djib> ubotu: I believe "Ok, does anyone know how to change the spell checker with a DCOP call ?" is a "real" question...
<ubotu> djib: what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> djib: ubotu is a bot...
<Hobbsee> if you didnt know :P
<djib> oups ^^
<djib> Hobbsee: I would like to be able to change my kspell settings easily. I think that DCOP is the way to go but I can't find anything about DCOP and kspell on google... :(
<Hobbsee> djib: i have no clue, sorry.
<djib> don't worry
<Hobbsee> think i might have seen something in system settings about it, but i'm guessing
<djib> I'll just stick with the kspell menu :( but it's slow
<Hobbsee> djib: no...wait...what do you want to use instead of kspell?
<djib> I just want to change the settings of kspell easily from French to English and then back to french
<slow-motion> hallo
<djib> because I use both languages in everyday's life
<Hobbsee> djib: kcontrol, kde components, spell checker
<Hobbsee> that's where i've seen it before, no idea about if there's an easier way though
<djib> yes, I was looking for a quick wayu
<zaikxtox> djib, interesting. i have opted to write both bad spanish and bad english , andusing no speller at all :D
<djib> zaikxtox: well I'm not good in either language... so I'd rather use spellcheck
<djib> it  would be so cool if changing the keyboard layout could change the settings of kspell !!!
<zaikxtox> it's an interesting situation. a peoples uses two languages, should be such kind of tools
<zaikxtox> yes djib , i agree. it should have that option.
<nico8481> djib: shouldn't you be protesting in the streets? ;-)
<djib> I'll post a bug report this afternoon
<djib> nico8481: oh yes, I forgot... see you then
<nico8481> :-)
<djib> I have to go... supervision :(
<nico8481> see you
<fabien> whois lordheavy
<knill> how do i install a .deb package i downloaded
<pradeepto> knill: sudo dpkg -i <pkgname>
<knill> thanks
<pradeepto> knill: np
<yesoos> how to get upgrades to latest soft in breezy
<yesoos> as kde 3.5.2 etc.
* yesoos noob with ubuntu :>
<pradeepto> yesoos: yo!
<yesoos> hi
<pradeepto> yesoos: you need to modify your sources.list first
<yesoos> pradeepto: to what ?
<yesoos> breezy -> dapper ?
<yesoos> or sth ?
<pradeepto> yesoos: add this -> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<knill> whats the difference between breezy, dapper, hoary, etc?
<pradeepto> knill: they are different versions of *ubuntu
<pradeepto> yesoos: append that line to your "/etc/apt/sources.list" file
<yesoos> Parkotron: and for xorg7 ?
<yesoos> and all bleeding edge soft ?
<pradeepto> yesoos: lets take things one at a time :)
<yesoos> ok :>
<pradeepto> yesoos: once you have made the changes to sources.list do -> sudo apt-get update
<yesoos> so adept is up and running and downloading :>
<yesoos> pradeepto: i use adept :>
<yesoos> i used gentoo before
<pradeepto> oh oke , sorry no problemo
<yesoos> and now i want only to click :>
<pradeepto> heh heh funny man
<yesoos> gentoo pissed me off :P
<yesoos> i upgraded xorg to 7.0 and everything fucked
<OdyX> as one ubuntu devel said "Ubuntu is an ancient word that means "I'm tired of compiling Gentoo all the time" .
<OdyX> :D
<yesoos> OdyX: that's right !
* KaoticEvil is upgrading to Dapper
<KaoticEvil> i hope it all works heh
<yesoos> pradeepto: so for now i'm going to sleep
<yesoos> but in an hour i'll be back
<yesoos> with questions !
<yesoos> ;] 
<OdyX> yesoos: sleep well
<yesoos> one more quiestion
<yesoos> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<pd273> /set
<yesoos> it would be good too ?
<KaoticEvil> yesoos: yes, that will get you the latest KDE version which is 3.5.2, i do believe
<yesoos> ok
<yesoos> i'm beggining to understand :>
<yesoos> now a nap :>
<pradeepto> yesoos: sorry was not on desj
<pradeepto> *desk
<yesoos> pradeepto: now i'm off
<yesoos> but will be back :>
<pradeepto> uh oke
<KaoticEvil> got to take my g/f to the doc... and when i get back, i should be running dapper! yay
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: cooleness
<KaoticEvil> pradeepto: are you running dapper?
<kasim> hi, i really could need some help here, after an very recent upgrade my kubuntu dapper waits for its root filesystem for ever !!
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: I am downloading dapper actually  (flight 5)
<KaoticEvil> pradeepto: i got the ISO last nite, just burned it this A.M. and im running a dist-upgrade thru apt as we speak heh
<kasim> i can boot an older recovery kernel and arrante to get a net
<KaoticEvil> does dapper include a new kernel as well? i didnt look thru the package listing that closely
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: you are lucky bro , my download broke last night or else I would be now on dapper /3.5.2 / amarok 1.4/koffice 1.5rc1
<pradeepto> :)
<KaoticEvil> heh cool
<KaoticEvil> well, if the dist-upgrade fails, i'll just recover my ~ and install from the CD
<kasim> i was on dapper with kde 3.5.2 1 h ago, now no more root FS
<KaoticEvil> oh, is that why it removes amarok?
<pradeepto> removes amarok?
<KaoticEvil> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<KaoticEvil>   akode amarok amarok-gstreamer
<pradeepto> you upgraded from breezy?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
* kokurya^afk is back.
<pradeepto> no wonder, amarok 1.4 doesnot work with breezy you see.
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<KaoticEvil> so it kills the old version of amarok and then installs the new one?
<KaoticEvil> hell, there's 83 packages that it's removing lol
<KaoticEvil> granted, i dont use amarok
<pradeepto> I guess yes the dist-upgrade should work that ways.
<KaoticEvil> so it doesnt really bother me overmuch
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: you dont ? why so? :)
<KaoticEvil> xmms :)
<KaoticEvil> from what i understand amarok is an audio player... and i prefer xmms :)
<pradeepto> hmmmm...
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: have you seen it working before?
<KaoticEvil> i like the way xmms looks like a certain other media player for a certain other OS ;)
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: IIRC you can get that other players feel too with amarok :)
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: just checked you can do that :)
<KaoticEvil> pradeepto: will amarok do "always-on-top" and take up only the width of a title bar?
<pradeepto> Just one click and it works
* KaoticEvil opens amarok
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: I just made it "always on top" :)
<KaoticEvil> amarok reminds me of WMP :-S
<KaoticEvil> ugh
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: Its does much more than WMP, much more than that
<KaoticEvil> yes, but it still reminds me of it
<KaoticEvil> i detest WMP
<KaoticEvil> and i refuse to use it :P
<pradeepto> ok
* KaoticEvil goes back to xmms
<KaoticEvil> like i said... removing amarok doesnt bother me overly :)
<KaoticEvil> id be just as happy without it at all lol
<XVampireX> Hi
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: heh but you could have change the look and feel to xmms and be happy :)
<KaoticEvil> hello, XVampireX
<pradeepto> XVampireX: oye!
<KaoticEvil> pradeepto: doubtful :P
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help,  I've got a really REALLY big issue
<KaoticEvil> ide have to rebuild all my playlists...
<XVampireX> Or at least it is a big issue for me...
<KaoticEvil> and get the settings just like i want them... ive already got that with xmms ;)
<XVampireX> I can never get video to play in a browser
<pradeepto> KaoticEvil: It would understand all your playlists anyways
<KaoticEvil> XVampireX: got the correct plugin installed?
<KaoticEvil> and what video format are you trying to play?
<XVampireX> I tried, it still doesn't work
<KaoticEvil> and what browser?
<XVampireX> All kinds of formats, wmv, avi, mov
<KaoticEvil> XVampireX: have you installed the w32codecs?
<XVampireX> I tried both konqueror and firefox
<XVampireX> No
<pradeepto> XVampireX: go install them first
<KaoticEvil> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<pradeepto> XVampireX: read that page ubotu gave
<KaoticEvil> :)
<KaoticEvil> ubotu is awesome :)
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KaoticEvil> lol
<pradeepto> XVampireX: read it from start please, you need to make changes to your sources.list
<KaoticEvil> ok, i gotta blast... later all
<XVampireX> I already got many of the things on that page, just not w32codecs
<XVampireX> But I got it just now
<pradeepto> XVampireX: cool
<XVampireX> what am I supposed to do after I install w32codecs?
<XVampireX> I installed many things like flash and mplayer and its plugins
<pradeepto> XVampireX: then you can enjoy all the niceties of music and videos :)
<XVampireX> It doesn't work
<XVampireX> konqueror doesn't find the mplayer plugin
<pradeepto> XVampireX: does it play standalone, I meant mplayer?
<XVampireX> I'm not sure
<pradeepto> XVampireX: do mplayer <vid file> and see if it works
<XVampireX> it does
<pradeepto> hmmm
<XVampireX> http://digg.com/technology/Google_patents_free_Wi-Fi
<XVampireX> so what am I supposed to do, how am I supposed to view streams through the browser?
<hugelmopf> has anybody tried krita 1.5rc1 on breezy yet? it fails with "no colorspaces available" here.
<jjesse> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jono> hi all
<jono> jjesse, ping
<pradeepto> yo! jono
<jjesse> jono: pong :)
<jono> hey pradeepto
<hugelmopf> has nobody tried running krita 1.5rc1 yet?
<trappist> mine's only 1.4.2
<Tm_T> sure
<hugelmopf> Tm_T: did the breezy packages run for you?
<depesz> hi. simple thing - where can i raport or search for a bug?
<depesz> and - is the bug in konsole for kde 3.5.2 known?
<depesz> missing control panel for konsole
* Tm_T doesn't use breezy
<YaH00> hi
<LeeJunFan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<YaH00> whan Kubuntu dapper drake will be ready?
<YaH00> when*
<LeeJunFan> June
<YaH00> ok, thnx
<LeeJunFan> Although issues with it right now are very minimal it's still a chore to keep up with updates unless you have a lot of bandwidth.
<azurehuesofblue> when I tried to burn a cd using k3b it said it didn't support mp3's, what should I do?
<hugelmopf> azurehuesofblue: try installing k3b-mp3
<LeeJunFan> azurehuesofblue: install libk3b2-mp3
<mhterres> morning
<jono> does k3b come with kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> azurehuesofblue: sry - hugelmopf is right.
<LeeJunFan> jono: yes.
<azurehuesofblue> oh ok, thanks
<LeeJunFan> libk3b2-mp3 is for dapper.
<azurehuesofblue> ah
<XVampireX> Hey
<hugelmopf> geez... somebody must have tried krita 1.5rc1 under breezy ;-)
<XVampireX> I got a point of discussion if anyone is interested
<XVampireX> topic for discussion^
<XVampireX> What would it take to transform linux, the OS believed to be used for servers only, to a full desktop OS which will defeat Windows
<hugelmopf> how boring
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: that subject has been done to death.
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> I think the biggest reason is because there are too many Distros and it's hard to choose which distro to use. Another one is software support, another one is complexity for beginners, another one is people believe it to be more complex than windows but in fact, it becomes easier than Windows when you learn it.
<XVampireX> I switched only because  I like new things, I don't like being stuck in the same place all the time
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: I don't think so, what if there was only one distro, and that one distro was slackware - how many people would use linux then? or gentoo? or linux from scratch?
<LeeJunFan> The #1 reason people don't use linux is because windows comes on their computers, and 80% of people don't want to switch their OS to one they can't buy quickbooks, and games for.
<Tm_T> yup
<Pest> hey there :)
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: I don't mean that there should be only slackware or only one distro in the sense of just one OS, I mean that there should be an easy way for people to know what is best for them, people are confused because they don't know what distro is best for them.
<XVampireX> And yes, it's another reason what you mentioned but not #1 as you say
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: wait till vista's 7 versions are out.
<XVampireX> I know that, hehe
<gabbah> hello, my links in Konversation open in bluefish instead of in firefox. Where do I change this? I'm running gnome but I just installed kcontrol.
<XVampireX> Tell you the truth, Sony made a good choice with Linux for PS3
<XVampireX> It would show developers that linux can be used for gaming too
<XVampireX> So developers will start developing games for linux and people would start switching much faster
<XVampireX> Doom 4 - Linux only
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> Just an example
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: maybe, I don't know if I'd put too much hope into games being ported from PS3 to PC linux though, architecture is way different.
<XVampireX> I don't mean porting
<gabbah> never mind i think i found it
<XVampireX> I mean people will realize that PS3 is using linux and they will realize the potential
<XVampireX> Oh, by the way, architecture doesn't matter too much, porting is possible as long as there is some kind of API,
<XVampireX> Hardware calls can be ported to PC if it is neccessary
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: it's a step in the right direction to be sure. I imagine though they probably will not be using X. So people will say X is holding linux back.
<LeeJunFan> Which in reality it has been for years.
<XVampireX> http://science.discovery.com/fansites/discoveriesthisweek/videogallery/videogallery.html?myClip=dtw_aircar
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:hugelmopf] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<XVampireX> Though I see future for Ubuntu/Kubuntu, they rock :)
<XVampireX> Perhaps it will become the mainstream distro
<pradeepto> mainstream distro?
<XVampireX> yes
<pradeepto> explain whats that? :P
<XVampireX> The distro that most people will use
<pradeepto> define most
<XVampireX> Windows XP is mainstream
<XVampireX> Most people use it
<XVampireX> Most is defined by percentage of a market
<pradeepto> XP is not a distro :P
<XVampireX> So I expect Linux to be at least as much as 50% of the Operating System Market
<XVampireX> I was giving an example of mainstream
<XVampireX> Not of a distro
<pradeepto> uh ok
<MacAnthony> do you ever sleep pradeepto?
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: siggable :)
* MacAnthony is arn - you help me last night (for me)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: aah  hi again :)
<MacAnthony> I've been reading this morning that alot of people have been having issues with adept in dapper
<mornfall> MacAnthony: pointers?
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: actually the point is when we chatted last it was morning here and not its nearing 21:00 hours so not sleep time yet
<mornfall> i want to read that too
<MacAnthony> mornfall: someone suggested sudo killall adept then run sudo adept from the command line
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: btw did the updates work? On you kids computer?
<mornfall> MacAnthony: is that someone "alot of people"?
<MacAnthony> mornfall: that one was the only one that posted a solution
<MacAnthony> I thought that was what you were asking
<MacAnthony> pradeepto: the kubuntu is on my machine, my kid's machine uses edubuntu
<pradeepto> hmmm so which box were you updating?
<mornfall> MacAnthony: "I've been reading this morning" -- i want to read that too
<mornfall> MacAnthony: also note that there's roughly 0 bug reports about that problem
<MacAnthony> sorry mornfall, misunderstood your question :)
<MacAnthony> mornfall: let me look again
<MacAnthony> didn't have them open still
<mornfall> i am interested in real problem reports
<MacAnthony> I actually ran across your site too, mornfall, didn't recognize the name :)
<MacAnthony> http://gmuer.ch/2006/02/28/installing-kubuntu-dapper?appendLang=en
<MacAnthony> that was the page suggesting the fix
<MacAnthony> I'm not sure if this is entirely related but at least one comment mentions the same issue:
<MacAnthony> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/35581
<mornfall> 28.2.? there were 2 releases since that
<gabbah> is there no gnome version of Koversation?
<gabbah> Konversation*
<pradeepto> har har har
<jtshaw> gabbah... Konversation is a kde project...
<MacAnthony> mornfall: I'm just posting what I found - I have the issue but have only been at the machine for about an hour after installation
<XVampireX> Yeah it is, notice the K cliche
<gabbah> it's the best chat client i've seen so far :)
<XVampireX> Are you all using Konversation here?
<gabbah> I am
<jtshaw> gabbah, I would tend to agree. xchat2 is ok as well, and has a gtk interface
<MacAnthony> I haven't even so much as tried to reboot
<mornfall> MacAnthony: what version
<mornfall> trying to reboot is the useless thing to do
<XVampireX> Linux is so configurable it's scary
<gabbah> haha :)
<MacAnthony> mornfall: flight 5
<mornfall> MacAnthony: old :)
<gabbah> jtshaw, i like that in konversation you can configure quite a lot...
<MacAnthony> I ran apt-get update and still had the issue
<XVampireX> You can configure everything everywhere within linux
<gabbah> XVampireX, well not in all programs...
<XVampireX> You can get their source and program your own functions
<MacAnthony> mornfall: it was the latest when I downloaded the cd on Saturday
<gabbah> wtf.. something is eating 100% cpu for me :(  Every program I've started since I booted took 10-20 seconds to start :(
<mornfall> well, cds are out of date the moment mkisofs is ran :)
<MacAnthony> I understand, which is why I ran the apt-get update
<mornfall> apt-get update won't do anything though
<mornfall> you need to run (dist-)upgrade
<MacAnthony> what does dist-upgrade do?
<XVampireX> Can't Canonical plan some strategy to make Ubuntu/Kubuntu mainstream?
* MacAnthony is new to ubuntu and debian
<mornfall> MacAnthony: update fetches package lists, nothing else
<mornfall> MacAnthony: upgrade and dist-upgrade fetches the actual updated packages
<MacAnthony> hmm - now I don't remember what I did :)
<XVampireX> I heard aptitude is a good shell for updates
<MacAnthony> not sure if it was update or upgrade
<pradeepto> mornfall: please tell me why did you say "old" to flight5 ?
<mornfall> because it is old
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: you didnot complete the process
<mornfall> specifically its adept version is out of date
<MacAnthony> pretty sure I did at least one update - apparently I was using the terms interchangably
<pradeepto> mornfall: ahh
<MacAnthony> I will try that though mornfall
<pradeepto> mornfall: love your work btw, IIRC the newer version is gonna have nofiy system right.
<mornfall> adept_notifier? sure
<pradeepto> mornfall: awesome
<MacAnthony> Now I almost wish I had setup an ssh tunnel to my box :)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: #1 you should do "sudo apt-get update"  or Adept->Fetch Updates periodically
<MacAnthony> the whole update and upgrade terminology is gonna mess with me for a bit
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: that makes your apt-get system *aware* of new packages
<yesoos> it's me again :>
<MacAnthony> I get it now, pradeepto, I just didn't understand that til now
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: #2 then you run "sudo apt-get upgrade/dis-upgrade" or "sudo apt-get install <pkg-name>" :)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: basically your apt-get system becomes aware of the new packages thats come in since you last did an apt-get update, simple :)
<yesoos> pradeepto: so now, how to update xorg and stuff to the latest wersions ?
<yesoos> pradeepto: there is 6.8.2-77 and the latest are 6.9 and 70.
<pradeepto> yesoos: honestly I really dont know if xorg 7.0 is there in the repositories.
<pradeepto> never checked it.
<yesoos> pradeepto: but still, it's 6.8.2 and the latest is 6.9
<pradeepto> yesoos: sorrybut cant help you there :(
<yesoos> shit
<yesoos> is kubuntu a bleeding edge distro ?
<jtshaw> xorg 7.0 is in the dapper repositories
<yesoos> same shit is with nvidia
<yesoos> some old 71xx
<yesoos> not 81x
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: btw the doc that you point to sometime back is one month old
<MacAnthony> pradeepto: I know - was looking for anything though
<pradeepto> aah
<MacAnthony> needed to make a step forward - that was just my starting point
<pradeepto> ok
<MacAnthony> mornfall: is adept a qt app?
<mornfall> sure
<MacAnthony> the site for it seems to be broken
<MacAnthony> http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<mornfall> it is
<mornfall> and it will be
<MacAnthony> k
<mornfall> unless someone wants to pay for the domain that is
<mornfall> there's ekhis.mornfall.net i guess
<mornfall> with /adept.html too
<robotgeek> mornfall: question about adept. does it support command line options ?
<mornfall> like what
<mornfall> it supports -caption
<mornfall> and --icon
<mornfall> and such staff
<mornfall> stuff
<mornfall> like every qt/kde app
<robotgeek> mornfall: like passing list of packages to be installed from cli
<mornfall> robotgeek: adept_batch install <packages>
<pradeepto> interesting
<mornfall> only in 1.91
<mornfall> and rough around edges
<mornfall> and for dapper it won't be able to do anything else than install <packages> and remove <packages>
<robotgeek> mornfall: awesome, thanks!
<mornfall> no versions, no nothing
<pradeepto> mornfall: too bad adept domains are all taken :(
<robotgeek> mornfall: that's all i need
<mornfall> pradeepto: why?
<pradeepto> well .com, .org and .net are alredy registered :(
<pradeepto> robotgeek: yo!
<mornfall> pradeepto: who cares, really
<robotgeek> pradeepto: hey
<pradeepto> mornfall: wel you just said if somebody pays for the domain thingi
<mornfall> pradeepto: ekhis.org -- it's not paid and it expired, obviously
<mornfall> or if someone wants other domain
<Pupeno> Hello.
<pradeepto> mornfall: ah oke
<mornfall> i can host it just fine under mornfall.net
<mornfall> one domain is enough for me to care about
<Pupeno> Is the kubuntu users mailing list dead ? I haven't seen a mail on the whole day, except mine.
<pradeepto> mornfall: I misunderstood your line and thought you wanted to get a nice domain or something for adept
<pradeepto> which perhaps it deserves :)
<mornfall> why would i
<mornfall> i am not trying to market it
<pradeepto> oh you are getting me all wrong, never mind
<mornfall> there's nothing much in it for me marketing adept
<mornfall> probably just boring work
* pahlooka moo's
<hugelmopf> sorry if i am spamming again: has anybody tried the krita 1.5rc1 package in breezy? it doesn't start here, because "no colorspaces available".
<jjesse> how do i add an applaiction to kapatult?  for example i want vmplayer to start up in katapult
<mart> hi
<mart> anyone use emacs-snapshot-gtk?
<budda> heyhoe
<budda> grade frisch kde installiert
<budda> und mein amarok will keine mp3s abspielen.. jemand ne idee woran das liegt? bzw. is das bekannt?
<mart> budda: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<budda> danke
<budda> aber: das pkg akode-mpeg findet er nicht, also hab ich libakode2-mpeg isntalliert, artsd gekillt und in der shell wieder ausgefuehrt
<budda> immernoch nichts..
<mart> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<yellowdart> i have a dual monitor setup and i was wondering if there was a way to have KDE "remember" which monitor i want certain windows on. (eg: kdevelop on screen0, kopete chats on screen1)
<yellowdart> as of right now windows open where the mouse is
<XVampireX> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to do transliteration of text here in KDE?
<mart> XVampireX: do what?
<GNU_Style> hey
<bhna> XVampireX: transliteration?
<XVampireX> mart: transliteration
<mart> in what context?
<XVampireX> For example if I write in english but in a different language, it translates it to the equivalent words in the other language
<mart> ah, translation
<XVampireX> I know GAIM supports it I used it in gnome before I switched to kubuntu
<XVampireX> No, not translation
<trappist> I thought transliteration was a catholic thing
<mart> XVampireX: kopete has a plugin
<mart> XVampireX: no, that's definitely translation.
<XVampireX> NOT translation
<XVampireX> For example if I write: Privet, menya zovut sergey
<XVampireX> It would translate it to cyrillic letters
<mart> ah
<bhna> XVampireX: http://www.christianherta.de/code/transliteration.txt
<trappist> transliterate: To represent (letters or words) in the corresponding characters of another alphabet.
<XVampireX> Yes
<mart> indeed.
<XVampireX> So is that possible?
<bhna> XVampireX: http://www.christianherta.de/kyrillisch.html (in german)
<XVampireX> I don't need web based, I need something like GAIM
<trappist> XVampireX: apt-cache search transliteration
<XVampireX> If you ever use GAIM, right click and you will see you can switch to things like 'Russian (Transliterated)'
<bhna> XVampireX: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=34070
<XVampireX> Nevermind, I thought it exists in KDE like it exists in GAIM
<mart> XVampireX: perhaps scim (and skim) have support for that?
<XVampireX> perhaps but I have no idea how to do it
<mart> #scim
<pinucset> one thing, ubuntu hoary which kde has?
<mart> pinucset: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&keywords=kdelibs
<XVampireX> Where can I see my LAN IP from KDE?
<exobuzz> XVampireX: open a "konsole" and type ifconfig
<exobuzz> or if you want a nice tool to show your current network details, get knemo
<XVampireX> bash: ipconfig: command not found
* frando is now leaving you.
<jtshaw> ifconfig, not ipconfig
<XVampireX> oops :P
<exobuzz> have you come from windows? :-)
<XVampireX> yes :P
<jtshaw> ifconfig pre-dates IP networking you see
<exobuzz> you should apt-get install knemo anyway as its quite nice..
<XVampireX> konsole app?
<XVampireX> or where does it install itself?
<haakonn> hmm. i'm noticing gam_server is taking up quite some cpu, and if i kill it, it respawns. annoying
<XVampireX> haakonn: Try sudo killall gam_server or I think (I'm not sure) there should be a process tree kill
<XVampireX> brb
<haakonn> still respawns
<angasule> how do I mute konqueror completely? I don't want it to make any sounds whatsoever
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I'm still having the problems with not being able to watch any streams through either firefox or konqueror... I even install kmplayer plugins for it
<XVampireX> but it doesn't find the plugins
<XVampireX> Can anyone help?
<Tonio_> XVampireX: what kind of stream ?
<XVampireX> for example www.spikedhumor.com
<Tonio_> XVampireX: do you have w32codecs installed ?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Tonio_> XVampireX: works nicely here
<Tonio_> with both kaffeine and kmplayer
<XVampireX> doesn't work here
<XVampireX> I got both of them too
<Tonio_> XVampireX: dapper or breezy ?
<XVampireX> dapper
<_tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<XVampireX> well... kubuntu dapper...
<_tristanmike> you will be better served for Dapper related questions in #ubuntu+1 ....and yes, even kubuntu
<_tristanmike> this channel is mostly for Breezy and before....dapper is still in testing and as such is still "unstable" so not recommended
<_tristanmike> there may be people in here who can help and usually do if they can, but I'd say most of your Dapper issues would be better handled in #ubuntu+1 that way the bugs and issues can be in a centralized place
<Tonio_> XVampireX: anyway the problemcan be due to corrupted profile
<XVampireX> corrupted profile?!
<Tonio_> on a fresh profile, that works, I can bet on that since I did the kubuntu-default-settings for this and I'm responsible for the kmplayer package
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> XVampireX: overwritten parameters
<Tonio_> profile overwrites kubutu-default-settings
<XVampireX> Can I fix it?
<Tonio_> so for example removing ~/.xine
<Tonio_> and your konquerorrc
<XVampireX> Can I fix it then?
<Tonio_> I gave you potential solutions
<Tonio_> two lines before
<XVampireX> am I supposed to remove xine and konqueror?
<XVampireX> I don't get it
<_tristanmike> XVampireX: if you go to your home folder and select "Show Hidden files and folders" you should see a folder called .xine or a file called konquerorrc, if you delete these, then next time you start that program again, it will replace with all defaults, so if you overwrite a setting or preference by mistake, you can set everything back to default settings by deleting the appropriate folder in you're home. /home usually doesn't contain ac
<_tristanmike> s and the programs they use
<Kasei^>  I mean I looked at my bro's windows screen while he was downloading siomething with azureus. And now i turned to kubuntu, and took the same torrent in bittornado. My bro's one was moving around 40 kb/s and my is 0. What is going on? I'ts not the first time when linux torrent is slower than windows one. Maybe the reasoon is that i am using old version of bittornado from respos?
<Kasei^> Any idea?
<Marrs> Kasei^: try to at least compare the same program + version on those different platforms (azureus runs just fine on linux)
<Kasei^> I had problem with azureus on my kubuntu
<tristanmike> Kasei^: what kind of problems?
<Kasei^> It wasnt working i mean downloading
<tristanmike> did you install java ?
<tristanmike> and how ?
<Kasei^> I suppose i did
<Kasei^> it was long time ago when i was noober in linux.
<Marrs> installing java is not that hard
<tristanmike> right, if you follow the wiki :P
<Marrs> easiest is to just download it from java.com
<Marrs> and then set JAVA_HOME and add $JAVA_HOME/bin to the path
<Marrs> or indeed, use the wiki to wrap it as a debian package and install that
<Kasei^> Can you tell me what is the best torrent client?
<Marrs> "the best" is rather subjective I guess
<tristanmike> Azureus
<tristanmike> imho
<Marrs> I haven't tried them all, but I like Azureus
<Kasei^> So I will try to install java
<Kasei^> Can you helpo me a little?
<Marrs> sure
<Kasei^> So what schould i do, download it from java.com ?
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Kasei^> !javadebs
<frank23> Marrs: Kasei^ there are instructions in the wiki
<Kasei^> I prefer it :] 
<Kasei^> Are debs good way?
<frank23> !javadebs
<frank23> Kasei^: yes.
<frank23> why isn't ubotu replying?
<Marrs> I don't use deb packages for java myself, but that's because I use it to develop stuff and want to have multiple versions installed at the same time...
<Marrs> but I guess using a deb package for an end user is the most consistent way to install it
<Mee_> Problem:
<Mee_> Fetched 4B in 1s (3B/s)
<Mee_> Reading package lists... Done
<Mee_> root@hubuntu:/home/hannu# apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mee_> Reading package lists... Done
<Mee_> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<frank23> Marrs: yeah.
<azurehuesofblue> In K3b: I have an hour long audio recording... I have split it into 4 minute tracks... how do I make it so there is no gaps in the splits... sounds seamless, like a dj mix?
<Mee_> so apt-get install gets segmentation fault after building dependency tree 50%.. anyone?
<_harm> ah azureus is one of the best linux bittorent clients?
<_harm> i hoped utorrent had a linux version
<azurehuesofblue> azureus is good.
<epinephrine> azureus is *the* best imo, but it's java
<frank23> _harm: azureus is good but heavy on ram. I you have lots of ram its ok
<azurehuesofblue> no one knows how to split a seamless DJ mix in K3b... and you call yourself geeks! LOL J/K
<frank23> azurehuesofblue: not sure... the only thing I know is that you have to burn DAO and not TAO
<_harm> frank23 what do u suggest if ur not high on ram?
<azurehuesofblue> oh really? ok, well that helps a little.
<Marrs> how low on ram are you harm? ;)
<frank23> _harm: the other ones. ktorrent comes with ubuntu I think
<Marrs> I think if you really want to, you can restrict the ram usage of azureus too, but that would require some serious tweaking of the config (or running headless perhaps)
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<_harm> frank23 is ktorrent anygood?
<apokryphos> _harm: it's quite good, yeah
<_harm> ah ok.. well first i want cs1.6 to work
<Kasei^> Guys, i am having a problem : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629261
<Kasei^> any ideA?
<Kasei^> brb
<Kasei^> Oh i am
<Kasei^> So?
<Kasei^>  want to add these java respos, but: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629261
<blackflag> only you shoud have rw rights ob gpg.conf
<blackflag> change it
<Kasei^> rrr, how?
<apokryphos> Kasei^: what java repo? What are you trying to get?
<Kasei^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Kasei^> java
<apokryphos> Kasei^: ls -lh /home/mars/.gnupg/gpg.conf  ..gives?
<Kasei^> apokryphos, is that all
<Kasei^> ?
<apokryphos> Kasei^: what's the output of that command?>
<Kasei^> root@lunar:~# ls -lh /home/mars/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<Kasei^> -rw-------  1 mars mars 7,9K 2006-02-01 21:48 /home/mars/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<apokryphos> hm, seems fine
<Kasei^> Still get: root@lunar:~# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<Kasei^> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/mars/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Kasei^> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<Kasei^> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<Kasei^> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<Kasei^> Sorry
<apokryphos> don't paste in here
<Kasei^> so maybe different way of getting java :/
<apokryphos> his site appears to be down, so perhaps that's why
<uniq> kasei^: you are root. try to run the command as your regular user.
<apokryphos> hm, didn't spot that
<Kasei^> :] 
<Kasei^> Works :] 
<apokryphos> Kasei^: as a general principle, only go into root when you *need* to
<Kasei^> I noticed, i used to do all things in root, and that is the problem
<Kasei^> What is the nameof package with java?
<apokryphos> sun-j2re or something probably
<Kasei^> Holly...
<Kasei^> I pasted it in to adept
<Kasei^> And it looks like i have it ;] 
<Kasei^> sun-j2re1.5 is that all i need to run azureus?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> kasei^:  have you tried ktorrent?
<Kasei^> uniq, yes but it also works slowly
<uniq> ah.. ok. i prefer ktorrent because it's QT. azureus has a slower UI.
<uniq> (java on ppc is very slow )
<Kasei^> ktorrent is to easy
<Kasei^> i dont know anything when i lok at it
<Kasei^> Ok i unpacked azureus tar. how to run it ? :] 
<tristanmike> follow the wiki
<Kasei^> ok
<Kasei^> i have it
<Kasei^> we will see....
<tristanmike> hasen't failed me yet :)
<Kasei^> holly shit it works :] 
<GNU_Style> if I compile my kernel in ubuntu can I use the .deb package in kubuntu as well?
<trappist> GNU_Style: I don't understand the question.  what .deb package?
<XVampireX> How do I check where a Package was downloaded through apt-get?
<trappist> XVampireX: packages get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives
<cr-tablet> GNU_Style: can you choose to use ubuntu kernel, or your own kernel and they both work?
<XVampireX> So how do I know where I downloaded the Konqueror plugin?
<XVampireX> for kmplayer^
<XVampireX> or rather, KMPlayer for Konqueror
<trappist> do you mean where it installed to?
<trappist> if you know the package name, dpkg -L packagename to see a list of the files it installed
<star^^trek> re
<GNU_Style> trappist, when compiling a kernel on ubuntu the last output file would be a .deb package right?
<uniq> yes.
<GNU_Style> then I run dpkg -i kernel.x.x.deb to install
<GNU_Style> can I install that kernel in ubuntu as well without recompiling?
<GNU_Style> can I install that .deb kernel in ubuntu as well without recompiling?
<GNU_Style> I mean kubuntu
<uniq> yes.
<trappist> GNU_Style: depends how you built it
<cr-tablet> GNU_Style: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same
<cr-tablet> defferent default desktops, that's all
<GNU_Style> if it fails to boot can I boot the previous kernel?
<Vixiado> hi. can i set kubuntu live cd (with kde 3.5.2) to english? if so, how?
<uniq> gnu_style: yes.
<GNU_Style> ok
<XVampireX> Ok, it seems as if the kmplayer did not install in the right place
<XVampireX> I mean the plugins
<XVampireX> But when I try to add it to the scan list of Konqueror, it crashes the scan
<jtshaw> where does it look like they installed?
<XVampireX> It didn't install it anywhere from the scan list
<jtshaw> right, but what directory do the plugins appear to be in?
<jtshaw> ie. what directory are you adding to the scan list that is crashing it?
<XVampireX> kde3
<XVampireX> This is where: /usr/lib/kde3
<bolsh> aseigo about?
<GNU_Style> ALSA and ALSA-utils? are they modules? drivers?
<XVampireX> So what should I do?
<jtshaw> hmm, I surely hope that isn't where they intend to put the plugins, it'll probably try and interprett all those .so files as plugins and that won't work well
<Vixiado> can i set kubuntu live cd (with kde 3.5.2) to english? if so, how? because live cd is in germen by default...
<XVampireX> When you start live cd you have the choice to switch languages
<Vixiado> where? i didnt saw that
<XVampireX> I don't know, it should be...
<uniq> xvampirex: did you install kmplayer-konq-plugins?
<XVampireX> Yes I did
<uniq> you shouldn't need to add any directories to the list.. or search or anything.
<uniq> it should just work.
<uniq> try to logout and login again or something.
<XVampireX> I did restart a few minutes ago
* myndmelder is back.
<spiritz> when is flight 6 scheduled?
<crimsun> "soonish"
<spiritz> ok thanks
<spiritz> lol
<Vixiado> XVampireX, i'm running right know the live cd, and since boot to kde that all kubuntu is in german by default
<XVampireX> uniq: got any idea why it doesn't find anything?
<XVampireX> You need to restart vixiado, when you first load it up there should be a menu somewhere
<Vixiado> XVampireX, maybe but i dont speak german...
<XVampireX> did you download a german live cd or something?
<Vixiado> i download from here: www.kubuntu.org/special-cds.php
<Vixiado> brb
<XVampireX> Weird, it isn't supposed to be a german live cd
<XVampireX> hell yeah it works!
<XVampireX> OR maybe not
* kokurya^afk is back.
<uniq> xvampirex: i don't think it should be listed in the list you're looking at. it's only for mozilla-plugins, i think. Did you try to just use it somewhere?
<XVampireX> It works for some, I have another problem with just that website
<XVampireX> Videos that require their own flashplayer (www.spikedhumor.com) which is a flashplayer inside a flashplayer
<XVampireX> Or something like that
<XVampireX> But it doesn't work, but I can click so that it would play in kmplayer in the browser
<XVampireX> Oh!
<XVampireX> I think I know what the problem, but I don't think I can fix it, I need macromedia flash 8
<Vixiado> back
<XVampireX> welcome back
<Vixiado> XVampireX, my live cd is a german live cd
<Vixiado> and, as you said, it isnt supossed to be a german live cd
<Vixiado> *supposed
<Vixiado> but it is...
<XVampireX> Yeah, weird.
<XVampireX> By the way, konquerer seems to be working fairly slow with some website...
<nico8481> re
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> konqueror is lightning fast with me
<__StarScream> hey guys, does anyone know who is the package maintainer for kde ?
<__StarScream> for kubuntu
<robotgeek> __StarScream: why
<robotgeek> __StarScream: apt-cache show kdebase
<__StarScream> robotgeek, just want to request ppc builds of kde 3.5.2 when they do the x86 ones
<simian__> XVampireX: yes i have noticed that with 1 or 2 websites konqueror crawls along.
<robotgeek> __StarScream: already there, i am on ppc
<simian__> mostly i find it lightning fast though
<robotgeek> __StarScream: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<__StarScream> thanks robotgeek
<tibs01> i got 3.5.1
<tibs01> where do i add that
<tibs01> to upgrade my kde ?
<tsdgeos> [21:48]  <robotgeek> __StarScream: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<warhawk> yop
<rus_> hi all
<rus_> just migrated to kubuntu
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> ive entered that into the sources.list
<tibs01> now what do i have todo to upgrade my kde ?
<tibs01> i got 3.5.1
<rus_> i cant find firefox and licq in the package list
<rus_> they are in some other repository?
<frank23> tibs01: the same way you upgraded to kde 3.5.1
<__StarScream> rus_, do you not like kopete ?
<rus_> it has trouble with cyrilic encoding __StarScream
<tibs01> i know now
<tibs01> package updater
<rus_> why do you ask?
<rus_> oops
<rus_> that was a stupid question
<__StarScream> rus_, ah..didn't know that, is there a bug report for it ?
<rus_> yep
<rus_> dont know if its fixed yet
<rus_> there was an unoficial patch for it
<redguy> erm, are two search dialogs normal in konqueror in the newest KDE (3.5.2)
<rus_> but it didnt work very well
<rus_> so most people use licq and others in russia
<rus_> not kopet
<rus_> e
<__StarScream> rus_, oh ok, didn't realise that. i hope they get it fixed for you. i'll go and vote on that bug if its not resolved
<__StarScream> as kopete is fantastic
<__StarScream> really a shame you can't use it
<XVampireX> Privet rus_ :P
<rus_> Zdorovo
<XVampireX> :) Kak dela?
<rus_> terpimo
<XVampireX> Ah, cool :P
<rus_> a u tia?
<XVampireX> Same here :P
<XVampireX> Time for english, I think they don't tolerate other languages here
<XVampireX> Or do they?
<rus_> yep figures
<XVampireX> Use kopete if you use Kubuntu
<rus_> why?
<XVampireX> It's good
<rus_> whats so special about it?
<tibs01> god
<tibs01> i upgraded
<XVampireX> You can connect to many clients at the same time
<tibs01> but kde is nothing ew
<tibs01> new
<rus_> i know that
<rus_> thats no big deal
<tibs01> still buggy whe it comes to webcam
<tibs01> on kopete messenger
<rus_> what about cyrilic encoding?
<Rayman> how can I play mp4 videos on kubuntu?
<XVampireX> Don't know about that, didn't use webcam yet
<redguy> hmm what the heck is the Google Suggest Plugin??
<tibs01> u can
<Rayman> mpeg4, ipod compliant ones.
<tibs01> u can use webcam
<XVampireX> I think you should be able to.... You can use GAIM too, it's good too
<tibs01> but it freezes my system
<tibs01> what u can use webcam on gaim
<trappist> tibs01: that's more likely to be a kernel issue than a kde issue
<robotgeek> redguy: it's google suggest implemented in konq
<Rayman> !mp4
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rayman
<tibs01> how do i upgrade my kernel
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<Rayman> !mpeg
<ubotu> Rayman: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tibs01> !upgrade kernel
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tibs01
<robotgeek> kokurya-kai: please turn off public away
<trappist> Rayman: install w32codecs and use mplayer or xine
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> how do i upgrade my kernel then
<robotgeek> kokurya^afk: please turn off public away
<Rayman> trappist: installed
<tibs01> ?
<Rayman> trappist: I've installed them but still can't decode them. :f
<tibs01> HOW DO I INSTALL MY KERNEL
<tibs01> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME
<trappist> tibs01: it's not likely that a kernel upgrade will fix it unless you (or someone like you) has submitted a bug report that led to a fix
<tibs01> god
<redguy> robotgeek: hmm, but in my konq there is nodifference between the suggest bar an the regular search bar. What google suggest is supposed to do?
<tibs01> i can try
<trappist> tibs01: dude quit yelling
<redguy> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<XVampireX> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tibs01> well someone helpe me then
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<tibs01> it aint hard is it
<Rayman> xine: couldn't find demux for
<Rayman> xine: couldn't find demux for
<trappist> tibs01: depends on your attitude.
<tibs01> i dont ask for help much
<Rayman> sorry. :)
<XVampireX> rayman
<XVampireX> follow that link
<tibs01> god
<XVampireX> It's  not just mp3
<chouette> Hi
<robotgeek> redguy: try typing "konqueror" and then wait
<tibs01> still somene has not helped me
<Rayman> XVampireX: been there. oh well. Just trying to get in running and quickly. Ty for your patience.
<chouette> Someone got a good app to identify hardware ?
<tibs01> or dont u lot know how to upgrade a kernel
<chouette> Like Everest or Aida on XP ?
<robotgeek> chouette: sudo lshw
<trappist> tibs01: maybe we've lost our motivation to help you in the face of the attitude you're displaying.
<XVampireX> Rayman: Try VLC too
<tibs01> maybe
<XVampireX> www.videolan.com
<tibs01> no ne knows
<tibs01> how to upgrade a kernel
<trappist> *shrug*
<chouette> cool thanks :D
<robotgeek> tibs01: you decide :)
<tibs01> great support channel this is
<trappist> who can tell
<tibs01> if u dont know how to upgrade a kernel
<trappist> tibs01: if you don't know how to ask for help from volunteers doing this for free...
<chouette> Btw, i installed like 700 M of games with synaptic and only one or two appears in the K menu...where did the other hide ^^; ?
<tibs01> yer
<tibs01> i asked once
<tibs01> people just ignore me
<tibs01> so why i bother
<trappist> ok I'm done
<tibs01> cos u lot have such buggy operating system
<robotgeek> tibs01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=kernel&titlesearch=Titles
<redguy> robotgeek: oh, I see now. But I had this in earlier konqueror versions, so nothing new, right?
<frank23> chouette: they might not have menu entries
<tibs01> no wonder people dont wanna use it
<robotgeek> redguy: yeah, nothing new
<chouette> frank23: Oh...so how do i find them now ?
<tibs01> CategoryKernel
<tibs01> HowToEnableSCSIEmulationWithHoaryKernel26
<tibs01> ItalianCompilazioneKernel
<tibs01> KernelBazNotes
<tibs01> KernelBuildPPCHowTo
<tibs01> KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto
<frank23> K->Run command->command
<tibs01> KernelBuildpackageHowto
<tibs01> KernelByHandHowto
<tibs01> KernelCompileHowto
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<tibs01> KernelDoesNotSupportCapabilities
<frank23> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<tibs01> KernelFreeze
<tibs01> KernelGitGuide
<trappist> sigh.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<chouette> lol !
<chouette> This one was impressive
<pradeepto> robotgeek: yos!
<Rayman> XVampireX: installed most of the stuff from restrictedformats wiki page and tried out VLC with no luck
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto
<Rayman> is there a util like gspot to find out the codec needed?
<trappist> Rayman: the output of mplayer is generally pretty helpful that way
<Rayman> there's gspot, to answer myself. :
<Rayman> trappist: mplayert just hangs with I try to open it with it.
<Rayman> mplayer interrupted by signal 15 in module: demux_open
<robotgeek> _tibs01: if you tell us what exactly you want to do, maybe we can help you
<trappist> Rayman: are you doing this from the command line?
<XVampireX> Rayman: Most is not enough :P
<_tibs01> erm
<_tibs01> as i said
<_tibs01> upgrade my kernel
<_tibs01> about 70 times
<robotgeek> _tibs01: to what?
<_tibs01> errrrrrr
<Sergi0> tibs01 what version you running now?
<_tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ uname -a
<_tibs01> Linux workstation.gibbs-hosting.co.uk 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<_tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<Sergi0> tibs01 why update, u need it for
<_tibs01> cos it keeps freezing my damn system when i try to load my webcam
<_tibs01> infact my msn has froze
<Sergi0> u know synaptic?
<redguy> is 3.5.2 a bugfix release or can I expect some new features?
<_tibs01> when i use kopete
<_tibs01> i goto config to see if my webcam works
<kosh> I don't think there are any new features
<_tibs01> and i have to shut my system down
<chouette> Try amsn, gaim, kmess...
<kosh> 3.5.3 should have a few new features
<chouette> you have choice instead of kopete
<robotgeek> _tibs01: well, unless you upgrade to dapper, you are not getting a newer kernel
<kosh> they loosened up the feature freeze slightly
<_tibs01> kmess keeps shutting down
<frank23> redguy: mostly bugfix I think. although the display settings menu (for changing resolution) has disappeared for me in kde 3.5.2
<_tibs01> how do i upgrade to dapper then ?
<trappist> frank23: there's a bug report on that, I think with a fix released
<kosh> frank23: it might have just gotten removed
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kosh> either way I have never gotten xranndr to work anyways
<_tibs01> is it still using kde ?
<kosh> lots of these tools only work for the trivial case of one monitor
<trappist> frank23: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/37113  <-- no fix released
<kosh> is what still using kde?
<_tibs01> upgrading to dapper
<Sergi0> _tibs01 there is a kde version kubuntu of dapper
<_tibs01> is it easy to upgrade too ?>#
<kosh> well kde is certainly in dapper :)
<Sergi0> tibs01 sure
<_tibs01> yer but is it easy to upgrade to dapper
<redguy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Rayman> trappist: Encrypted VOB file! Read DOCS/HTML/en/dvd.html.
<kosh> when I upgraded I had to fix the xorg.conf file manually
<Sergi0> tibs. slow down, dont ask to many
<kosh> so that it had the right paths in it
<kosh> the upgrade certainly did not go smoothly and it took me a bit to fix it
<_tibs01> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<trappist> Rayman: so you need libdvdcss
<_tibs01> Not Found
<_tibs01> The requested URL /archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html. was not found on this server.
<frank23> trappist: I know I reported that bug
<Sergi0> there is a . after the .html ....
<redguy> _tibs01: try without the dot at the end
<trappist> frank23: oh :)
<kosh> in xorg.conf I had to change the RgbPath and ModulePath
<frank23> trappist: ;)
<kosh> the system could not do it on its own since my xorg.conf is not auto generated since the auto generated ones won't work with quad head
<kosh> that file really needs to become more modular though
<frank23> kosh: quad head.... wow lol
<trappist> kosh: I think the wrong rgbpath is still compiled into xorg - you shouldn't need to specify it
<kosh> trappist: I had to change it in order for it to work
<trappist> kosh: right, if it's there and it's wrong it obviously needs changing.  I mean it shouldn't need to be theere.
<trappist> *there
<kosh> "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"  that was my old one and it would not start with that I had to change it to this  "/etc/X11/rgb"
<kosh> ah I don't have to specify it anymore?
<kosh> I have just keep upgrading this config file for years now :)
<_tibs01> omg
<_tibs01> how do i add to package manager
<trappist> kosh: you shouldn't have ever had to, unless the wrong default path is compiled in
<_tibs01> as in url
<_tibs01> ors something sudo /apt/sources.list
<_tibs01> or summit
<_tibs01> ors something sudo pico /apt/sources.list
<trappist> kosh: and I never saw it fail to start if it's wrong - I just get weirdness in some apps like vim and emacs
<_tibs01> even
<pradeepto> _tibs01: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sergi0> _tibs01 did you change the sources ?
<_tibs01> im gonna now
<kosh> trappist: this file was using back with xf 4.0 when it first came out, it was auto generated then and that is what it put in there
<redguy> !tell _tibs01 about cli
<kosh> trappist: since then I have removed all the font stuff, added quad head setup, changed the input devices to use a more modern format etc
<trappist> kosh: font entries are good stuff!  ADDING and rearranging font entries is the first thing I do on a new install
<trappist> nothing goes further toward a beautiful desktop than good fonts
<Rayman> trappist: didn't help. ty anyway, I'm going to bed now. :)
<simian__> is it worth updating to kde 3.5.2 or  not?
<Rayman> simian__: without knowing a thing about KDE, I'd say it's a bugfix release, so yes.
<simian__> Rayman: ok, bugfix sounds worthwhile, thanks
<Rayman> simian__: wait for others responses ;)
<Rayman> I just came to that conclusion from the version numbering
<simian__> Rayman: lol ok
<kosh> trappist: they are not even needed anymore though, you can remove all of them and it works without issues
<kosh> trappist: the font stuff is all handled by freetype now and not the x config file
<trappist> kosh: yes, but those entries allow you to do a lot of good tweaking
<kosh> trappist: most of those fonts are thrown away anyways since by default freetype won't supply bitmapped fonts, so most of what is stuck in there is thrown away anyways
<kosh> trappist: and by default debian sets up the freetype stuff right anyways so all fonts that it can use it will do automatically without anything in the x config file
<kosh> trappist: so those entries really don't do anything anymore
<kosh> trappist: look at the output of sudo fc-cache -vv
<kosh> trappist: those are where the system is really looking for fonts and has for years now
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> wots the command to upgrade packages in konsole
<tibs01> as package upgrade wont let me open
<kosh> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> sayin its open already
<tibs01> n i rebooted
<kosh> ah well too bad you had not asked about that first
<kosh> then I could have shown you how to close the program that was open
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> Password:
<tibs01> E: Malformed line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> mmmmmmmm
<Sergi0> probaly u changed it not correctly,
<kosh> okay you need to edit that file and see what is wrong with line 41
<trappist> kosh: I for example add /opt/fonts in my xorg.conf to get the zillion or so fonts I put there.  and it doesn't work until I add the entry.
<tibs01> saying
<tibs01> that deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager
<tibs01> is wrong
<kosh> trappist: the correct way is to add it to the freetype font system not the xorg.conf file
<kosh> xorg.conf should not have any fonts in it
<trappist> kosh: guess I'm still old school :)  I haven't learned fontconfig yet
<kosh> tibs01: well you can remove that line then
<trappist> wonder if that'll give me any performance benefits.  using as many fonts as I have tends to slow some things down.
<kosh> fontconfig is supposed to be faster
<tibs01> thats the line im using to upgrade to daffer
<trappist> yeah I've read that
<tibs01> or something
<kosh> tibs01: you forgot part of the line
<kosh> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager /
<kosh> notice the / at the end
<Sergi0> tobs01  the line should be:   deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager /
<trappist> kosh: you know that's not how you upgrade to dapper, right?
<tibs01> no
<tibs01> just gonna use upgrade manager
<tibs01> trying now
<kosh> trappist: when I upgraded to dapper I just changed my sources.list from breezy to dapper and then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<trappist> yeah
<kosh> trappist: I just had to fix xorg.conf and it worked again
<trappist> same here
<trappist> well I had a few other bumps too
<kosh> trappist: I started this install with some old version of debian about 5 years ago
<trappist> gah!
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-update
<kosh> trappist: and recently I switched it from sid to breezy
<tibs01> Password:
<tibs01> sudo: apt-update: command not found
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tibs01> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<Sergi0> tibs01 sudo
<kosh> you have to use sudo ;)
<crimsun> and apt-update is invalid
<tibs01> how i do it then
<Sergi0> tibs01 sudo apt-get update
<kosh> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> doing now
<kosh> oh wait you did not want to use dist-upgrade so you can use that other tool
<Sergi0> kosh he's still has the breezy sources in there
<Sergi0> AFAIK
<tibs01> ok reboot
<tibs01> see what happens
<Sergi0> ehm
<Sergi0> oh mang
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> Got another simple question
<XVampireX> What's the package that I need to install to enable SDL?
<XVampireX> Everything related to SDL
<pradeepto> why did he reboot?
<Sergi0> pradeepto dont know either
<XVampireX> Does anyone know?
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> done that now what do i do to see if it works
<Sergi0> why did you reboot?
<tibs01> worked
<trappist> XVampireX: there's a lot.  apt-cache search sdl will give you some hints.
<pradeepto> tibs01: dude why did ya reboot?
<tibs01> dunno :/
<tibs01> just to get a fresh system
<trappist> reboots are for hardware upgrades and kernel rebuilds.  this isn't windows.
<tibs01> true
<pradeepto> "dunno:/" heh heh that can be a nice kio slave :)
<XVampireX> Yeah, but which ones do I need? I need to compile a snes emulator
<tibs01> so how do i see if it worked ?
<ganymed> hallo
<Sergi0> what worked?
<kosh> the main reason that windows needs reboots is file locking
<kosh> an issue that unix machines don't share
<trappist> XVampireX: that's a different issue entirely - you need header files, not just sdl support
<ganymed> is there a search database for kubuntu packages like packages.debian.org?
<ganymed> or ubuntu
<trappist> XVampireX: if you try to compile, one of the first errors you get should say what file is missing
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com, of course.
<frank23> XVampireX: what emulator are you compiling?
<kosh> apt-cache search <search stuff>
<XVampireX> zsnes
<trappist> XVampireX: libsdl1.2-dev is your best bet
<XVampireX> thanks
<tibs01> ?
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> the upgrade to daffer
<tibs01> wot ever
<tibs01> dapper
<pradeepto> tibs01: hold on a sec
<frank23> XVampireX: sudo apt-get build-deps zsnes
<Sergi0> tibs01 u did not update to dapper, not yet
<XVampireX> thanks :)
<frank23> XVampireX: zsnes is in the repos
<tibs01> ok
<trappist> frank23: good thinkin... or just sudo apt-get install zsnes :)
<pradeepto> tibs01: what was last command did ya fire on the console ?
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> the one about something update
<tibs01> apt-update
<frank23> XVampireX: sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes sorry
<josean> hola
<Sergi0> tibs01 apt-get dist-upgrade is just updating all the packages on the machine from the sources list, you have a breezy souce list at the moment
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> what next
<ganymed> crimsun: sorry, i just tried packages.kubuntu.org once... :(
<pradeepto> tibs01: do what Sergi0 says -> sudo apt-get upgrade
<XVampireX> frank: Where am I supposed to do it?
<Sergi0> pradeepto he did that allready
<pradeepto> ganymed: packages.ubuntu.com
<Sergi0> now run the update-manager, and follow the info from the link earlyer
<XVampireX> ah, nevermind
<tibs01> ibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<tibs01> Password:
<frank23> XVampireX: well if you just want to install zsnes, you can install with adept.   If you really want to compile from source, do  sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes  to get the build dependancies
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> Building dependency tree... Done
<tibs01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tibs01> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<XVampireX> Nevermind, yeah works
<tibs01> Need to get 0B of archives.
<tibs01> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<daim_> uhm can sum1 tell me why i cant change the monitor to 80hz ?
<tibs01> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<tibs01> Setting up libkdegames-doc (3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1) ...
<ganymed> how are new package releases handled? are they only available via the backports?
<tibs01> cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdegames-rc1-apidocs/.dhelp': No such file or directory
<tibs01> dpkg: error processing libkdegames-doc (--configure):
<tibs01>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<tibs01> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tibs01>  libkdegames-doc
<tibs01> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> now wot :/
<XVampireX> Is there pcsx too?
<pradeepto> Sergi0: sorry didnot read properly, I guess :(
<tibs01> wot do i do now ?
<tibs01> ive upgraded
<kosh> I wonder how you are getting these errors
<tibs01> using package upgrade
<kosh> no but you are getting errors I have not seen elsewhere
<tibs01> who
<tibs01> me ?
<frank23> XVampireX: not in the repositories.  both pcsx and epsxe can run in linux though. well epsxe can run I know for sure
<kosh> yes
<tibs01> mmmmmmmm any packages that i can use to sort it
<tibs01> if i give u ssh access to my box
<tibs01> wanna ave alook kosh
<kosh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com  can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file there
<kosh> no I don't want to ssh to your box
<tibs01> oh well
<Sergi0> kosh gl with it :) im out
<tibs01> anyone wanna ssh my this bag of shit os
<tibs01> as its full of bugs ?
<XVampireX> :O
<XVampireX> Whoa, I didn't know epsxe works on linux :) Cool
<Sergi0> tibs01 no, its typical user error
<pradeepto> tibs01: please post your sources.list to pastebin
<tibs01> i aint
<pradeepto> Sergi0: heh heh
<tibs01> Sergi0:  how i sort that :S
<kosh> tibs01: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com  can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file there
<kosh> tibs01: considering you said you have 41 lines in that file at least I suspect there is something very screwy in there
<frank23> XVampireX: yes the only difference is that it doesn't work with 2 joysticks. And I'm not sure if analog sticks work either...
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> ill paste everything there
<tibs01> ang onm
<pradeepto> tibs01: oh come on post it man.
<pradeepto> good
<XVampireX> It's ok
<frank23> XVampireX: its a bit hard to setup too. getting the plugins and all that all work
<ganymed> i am sorry, but i to dump or i don't know what to find this myself... where can i find repository infos about ubuntu repos?
<tibs01> ther u go
<tibs01> gone
<tibs01> done
<pradeepto> tibs01: link please
<tibs01> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629652
<ganymed> kosh: i don't know if it interests you, but i have solved the sound issue i've had (if you remember). system sounds still have a delay, but amarok plays well now (without stops). it's the gstreamer engine. now i am running arts (haven't tried xine). just in case somebody ask the same question...
<frank23> ganymed: I run xine for everything. it runs great for kaffeine and amarok
<tibs01> so wot do i do now
<tibs01> ?
<hserrano> hola
<pradeepto> robotgeek: check what tibs01 posted
<tibs01> how do i sort this bag of shit out
<trappist> unbelievable.
<tibs01> ?
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> methinks coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pradeepto> robotgeek: thats why i was asking if it gets truncated
<tibs01> ?
<tibs01> now wot
<pradeepto> tibs01: dude your sources.list is b0rked
<robotgeek> pradeepto: no idea, i think it was pasted wrong or that
<tibs01> fucked then ?
<pradeepto> whats with that all $ thingies
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> let me delete them
<ganymed> i don't understand, why gstreamer is the standard for ubuntu (and for gnome as far as i know) if it has so many issues... or am i a special case?
<frank23> ganymed: no you're not. gstreamer has problems. I think in dapper, kubuntu is going back to xine as default. ubuntu is staying with gstreamer
<tibs01> ahh
<tibs01> the $
<tibs01> means next line
<tibs01> its cos i didnt have the window far enough open
<tibs01> paste it again
<tibs01> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629672
<gsasha> Hi. I have a problem with INSPIRON 9400. I installed the Dapper, and there is no sound. It appears to recognize the device, and gives no warnings about missing hardware/etc., but I hear nothing. What can I check?
<ganymed> frank23: but why? it's meant to be for the average user... desktop conqueror and so on... so why losing potential new users with such minor, but extremely annoying things?
<fjellrev1> When adept tells me to use apt-cdrom to add cd's that means I have to download what its asking for and then burn it out and install it?cant I simply download the cd's into adept??
<kosh> gstreamer blows currently
<kosh> xine works so much better
<frank23> ganymed: I don't know...  at least kubuntu is going back to xine
<kosh> and xine can do 7.1 audio trivially
<ganymed> fjellrev1: why do you want to download the cds, not just the packages?
<frank23> fjellrev1: no. it's asking for the install cd for kubuntu
<kosh> tibs01: remove the kde 3.5.1 package line and then try doing sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> wot lines that
<frank23> fjellrev1: you can use adept to simply remove the cdrom line from the sources
<kosh> tibs01: 25
<kosh> tibs01: however it might not be the same in your system
<kosh> tibs01: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main  that line, just comment it out
<fjellrev1> frank23, mkay,and what are the results from removing the lines? Don't I miss out on important files here?
<ganymed> how is the backport-repository for breezy... or where do i find a repository list? (i have already searched the net)
<tibs01> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<tibs01> that one
<kosh> yeah comment out that one
<tibs01> deleted
<frank23> fjellrev1: removing the cdrom line is ok. It won't ask for the cd anymore and will download everything from the internet instead
<ganymed> fjellrev1: not if you have a fast internet connection and the repos are in your apt-sources file
<tibs01> got annother error
<tibs01> paste in the bin
<pradeepto> tibs01: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629684
<pradeepto> kosh: please check if it correct
<gsasha> Hi, can anybody help me with a Dapper config problem?
<frank23> gsasha: if it's dapper specific, try  #ubuntu+1
<tibs01> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629685
<fjellrev1> frank23: so how do I remove the lines? :)
<frank23> fjellrev1: you can do in adept->Manage repositories or something like that
<kosh> tibs01: I don't see any errors in what you pasted
<frank23> fjellrev1: or edit sources.list    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kosh> tibs01: what you should do is just use breezy and not try to update to dapper at all
<tibs01> damn any one
<tibs01> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Sources
<tibs01> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Sources
<tibs01> Hit http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy/main Packages
<tibs01> Fetched 5B in 0s (6B/s)
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tibs01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> thats the error
<kosh> tibs01: it is just too hard to help you, you are having issues that I can't find anyone else having and it is too hard to explain how to do it to you
<kosh> tibs01: you got that error because you did not use sudo
<tibs01> oh ffs
<tibs01> im sure i did
<tibs01> ang on
<Sergi0> :)
<kosh> tibs01: all admin stuff has to be done with sudo
<ganymed> frank23: well, i would be careful with this. if you have no experience with this, it can turn out to be quite annoying... by the way, do not forget to leave an empty line at the end of the file...
<tibs01> yes
<tibs01> and i did it look
<tibs01> Password:
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> Ign http://blognux.free.fr unstable Release.gpg
<tibs01> see
<kosh> try just doing sudo apt-get update   and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as a seperate command
<Sergi0> thats not an error
<HelloKnoppix> hello? i need some help
<HelloKnoppix> with kubuntu
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> thats done
<tibs01> trying sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> Fetched 292kB in 1s (210kB/s)
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> Building dependency tree... Done
<tibs01> Calculating upgrade... Done
<tibs01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tibs01> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Sergi0> tibs01 then its all just fine :)
<tibs01> Need to get 0B of archives.
<tibs01> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<tibs01> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<tibs01> Setting up libkdegames-doc (3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1) ...
<tibs01> cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdegames-rc1-apidocs/.dhelp': No such file or directory
<tibs01> dpkg: error processing libkdegames-doc (--configure):
<tibs01>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<tibs01> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tibs01>  libkdegames-doc
<frank23> tibs01: your problem is with your webcam right? It's probably a problem with the webcam module you're using or the chat program. I would search the ubuntu forums and google for people who have the same webcam and whether they had problems with it
<tibs01> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> see
<tibs01> now wot then
<tibs01> how i upgrade to dapper
<tibs01> i have
<tibs01> if i upgrade to dapper n my kernel
<tibs01> prob will fix the problem
<tibs01> how i upgrade to dapper then
<frank23> tibs01: the kernel upgrade might do it but I wouldn't count on it
<kosh> tibs01: what kernel problem do you have that you think dapper will fix?
<frank23> tibs01: at any rate, the first step is to find info on using that webcam in ubuntu, not upgrading the distro
<tibs01> well
<tibs01> when ever i try to load it
<tibs01> comes up black and freezes
<tibs01> kopete
<tibs01> then comes up your application as froze do i wanna keep running it or term it , when i term it freezes my whole system
<frank23> tibs01:
<tibs01> yes
<tibs01> i think ill change to susie linux
<HelloKnoppix> my problem concerns the harddrive im trying to install kubuntu onto, it shows up as 8gb in win, bios and in knoppix, but during the kubuntu install (and partition) its only 2.1gb. does anyone know a way to change this?
<tibs01> this thing too buggy
<kosh> pelase do switch
<kosh> and realize that nobody else is having the problems you are
<tibs01> http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=2
<tibs01> best one to use
<trappist> have at it
<frank23> tibs01: yeah try SUSE, maybe you'll have better luck
<tibs01> cool
<kosh> however I don't think you should be using any of the linuxes
<kosh> you should probably use a mac
<trappist> also try your attitude in #suse and see how that goes
<tibs01> nah
<ganymed> i am searching on packages.ubuntu.com for bluefish in breezy-backports... no matter what i choose, it always searches only in breezy... is this normal?
<tibs01> ill make a nice site about kubuntu
<tibs01> how people should not use the heap of shit
* trappist rests his case
<tibs01> as it freez's peoples systems
<kosh> tibs01: it is probably one of the most used distros out there and nobody else is having this problem
<tibs01> fucking xp is better than this bag of shit
<kosh> tibs01: does it tell you anything that millions are using it without any of these issues?
<pradeepto> robotgeek:
<kosh> tibs01: the problem is you most likely
<tibs01> nah
<kosh> tibs01: you really should use a mac until you learn a lot more about computers
<tibs01> i know it aint me
<pradeepto> robotgeek: calling robotgeek
<tibs01> i have a freebsd serve up and goin
<tibs01> with no problems
<robotgeek> tibs01: please don;t abuse
<tibs01> check out http://www.gibbs-hosting.co.uk
<kosh> tibs01: if it is not you then why is it that millions are using this without issues?
<tibs01> http://www.gibbs-hosting.co.uk/phpsysinfo
<tibs01> so fuck u
<kosh> tibs01: a server is not the same as a desktop
<tibs01> no
<tibs01> maybe not
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<bobbyd_> hi
<HelloKnoppix> guess not then?
<tibs01> mmmmmmmm
<pradeepto> *sigh* we just lost one nice Kubuntu user to WinXp
<tibs01> so if freebsd is better than kubuntu
<tibs01> i rest my case
<pradeepto> apparently not!
<tibs01> nah
<kosh> whoa that is a tiny box
<heroin> Ld
<tibs01> im not goin to xp
<tibs01> im using a decent version of linux
<kosh> tibs01: you are just trolling
<tibs01> which aint got 100 types of fucking bugs in the kernel
<kosh> tibs01: like I said nobody else is having these problems
<robotgeek> tibs01: again, please mind your lanuage
<tibs01> someone can't debug propperly
<kosh> tibs01: suse has exactly the same bugs as all the others
<tibs01> well
<ganymed> since when has any distri developer been responsible for bugs in the kernel?
<frank23> tibs01: try SUSE with your webcam, if it works, you can come back and brag about SUSE. just stop the trolling please
<tibs01> i will
<tibs01> belive me
<pradeepto> tibs01: it takes just one second to kick ban you dude so mind your language
<tibs01> go for it
<tibs01> proves my point n adds log to my site about kuntunu dunnit
<tibs01> how much of a heap of crap it is
<robotgeek> tibs01: you are welcome to your opinions
<tibs01> ok
<kosh> tibs01: you still have not answered me, if millions can use it without issues and you have problems that nobody else has then where does the problem have to be?
<tibs01> well ill submit it to the kmmessenger uk newpaper
<pradeepto> submit what?
<robotgeek> kosh: tibs01 please, move to #kubuntu-offtopic with that one
<tibs01> the errors i keep having
<ganymed> tibs01: i can understand how pissed off one can be if sth. doesn't work out as expected, but at some point it should be enough... don't you think so?
<pradeepto> thats offtopic even there ;)
<tibs01> ganymed:
<tibs01> until i get my story in the paper about this heap of poo
<tibs01> and the uk watch dog
<tibs01> i wont be happy
<ganymed> you must be a very SAD person
<tibs01> and i know someone who works for km messenger
<tibs01> no
<robotgeek> tibs01: hmm, okay.
<tibs01> i just dont like my system keep being crashed
<tibs01> over some script kiddies who can't run a half decent support channel
<ganymed> well, i have issues to solve... goodbye tibs01
<_kane> tibs01: support channel ?
<robotgeek> tibs01: okay, please don't troll
<tibs01> yes
<tibs01> like this one
<frank23> tibs01: then research the problem, submit bugs, submit fixes, whatever. just stop complaining
<tibs01> i have done
<tibs01> dont get me anywhere
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<tibs01> ban me
<pradeepto> ummmm
<crimsun> +q *!*@80-193-4-137.cable.ubr05.gill.blueyonder.co.uk
<_kane> tibs01: this is a support channel ? i'm quite sure it is not ... it is a place for kubuntu supporters ... but not a kubuntu support channel
<tibs01> go on prove it
<robotgeek> lol
<tibs01> prove u can't fix the problem
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@80-193-4-137.cable.ubr05.gill.blueyonder.co.uk]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> s/mode/msg/ eh?
<trappist> heh
<ganymed> well, that's better than any soap opera... can't we just ignore him...?
<frank23> do people actually have nothing better to do than that?!?!?
<_kane> shouldn't you kick him also ?
<trappist> that was a distraction for far too long
<crimsun> no, let him do whatever he wants as long as it doesn't involve affecting others who are legitimately seeking support
<pradeepto> I hate the fact that I was actually working for his sources.list file.
<crimsun> no worries. "Into every irc channel a troll must come."
<pradeepto> thats like an irc commandment or something :)
<ganymed> well, i hated apt in the beginning... then i learned to use and appreciate it... he will never do. that's a punishment!
* robotgeek thanks nice script
<slow-motion> re
<Blippe> you know tibs01 sources.list is all screwy...
#kubuntu 2006-04-04
<trappist> I'm ok with that
<Blippe> :D
<marco__> hi
<marco__> hi is there anyone with nvidia geforce go 7600?
<Blippe> no, but what is your problem with this card?
<slow-motion> n8
<nico8481> is there a way to prevent "copy" windows to get the focus when they popup?
<LinuxCart> Hello what is the best way to copy/clone a DVD
<LinuxCart> ?
<kosh> probably k3b
<jind> Depends on which content
<LinuxCart> it's a DVD with some video
<kosh> one dvd in one drive and a blank dvd disk in the other drive and burn it
<kosh> is it a commercial protected one?
<kosh> or just some business one
<trappist> LinuxCart: http://flavor8.com/index.php/2006/03/26/how-to-back-up-your-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<LinuxCart> I have tried k3b and it only reads 24 MB or so
<LinuxCart> while it around 1hour of DVD video
<LinuxCart> to be honest it's my wedding video :P
<kosh> so no copy issues of any kind then
<kosh> must be something screwy with k3b
* kosh kicks it
<kosh> can you just copy the files off and then burn them to a new dvd and see if that works?
<LinuxCart> I've read the ubuntu guide, but it seems to me that doing a whole 4.7GB dd should be the best way
<_mindspin> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ganymed> is anybody here proficient in javascript?
<LinuxCart> my indirect problem is that the final user of this computer(laptop) wiil be my sister who's starting on computers
<LinuxCart> and the worst is that she doesn't speak english very well
<ganymed> LinuxCart: wow, you are introducing her to linux before ms...
<LinuxCart> kosh: do you mean doing a simple cp and the burning the files onto a new DVD?
<LinuxCart> ganymed: of course, wouldn't you?
<MacAnthony> ganymed: it's a little off topic but I know a decent amount of javascript
<ganymed> MacAnthony, thx, i know... but i am here anyway, so i'll jsut ask you
<MacAnthony> I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't bother any one else
<kosh> LinuxCart: yeah that would probably work
<ganymed> i wanna open a new window but cannot do this via javascript as i submit variables via php. so i put the script in the file that is opened
<LinuxCart> kosh: how confident are you on that?
<kosh> LinuxCart: I just know it works with data and it sould work on a dvd, however there is no harm in you trying it
<MacAnthony> ganymed: can't you use get line variables?
<harm> who is using my name in vein!
<MacAnthony> ex: popup.php?var1=whatever
<ganymed> now i have changed the window size already, but i would like all the browser stuff (menulist and so on) to disappear. the page just displays a picture. how do i do that?
* kosh feels happy that his browser makes it easy to block stuff like that
<ganymed> MacAnthony: yes, thsi works... just i still have all the browser stuff...
<kosh> it should NEVER have been possible with javascript to change the browser itself
<ganymed> kosh: did you mean me?
<ganymed> kosh: i am not programming pop-ups. i just wanna open a pic in a new window...
<LinuxCart> a ptiy, but time to sleep guys
<LinuxCart> cu all
<ganymed> cu
<MacAnthony> ganymed: do you have the window event working and just need help with the hiding of elements or the whole shebang
<kosh> ganymed: yeah I don't like when people use javascript to get rid of the various window controls
<ganymed> just wanna hide the elements, that's all.
<XVampireX> Hey, can anyone tell me why SDL applications work so slow for me?
<staale> hi everyone. Iv'e just install'd Kubuntu Dapper w/ 2.6.15 kernel. And allready ive managed to ph*ck up my /etc/apt/sources.list. Is it possible for anyone to past theyr /etc/apt/sources.list config to me at www.pastebin.org and gimmie the address? Would be great if the list includes many dependencies. PS: Sorry for my bad english.
<ganymed> kosh: me neither, therefore i have a close button. that's all you need for the window
<kosh> I don't like that javascript makes it possible to remove the menu etc
<kosh> I make sure my browser won't honor that stuff
<ganymed> you just said that :)
<kosh> worse is when peope make things non resizeable
<ganymed> so javascript is disabled?
<ganymed> MacAnthony: any idea?
<zorba64> staale: what did you do to it?
<kosh> actually popups are very annoying since it seems an a lot of them try to absolute position the window with respect to the screen
<MacAnthony> are you using document.open()?
<ganymed> no
<kosh> however on a quad head setup you end up with a popup window opening on monitor 1 instead of monitor 4 where my browser is
<staale> zorba64: By a mistake, i deleted everything in it. I know it sounds redicolus, but its true, sadly.
<MacAnthony> how are you opening the window?
<MacAnthony> a link?
<kosh> ganymed: you can turn javascript on in konqueror and still block what javascript can do to the window
<ganymed> my script just is in the opened file and just says window.outerheight = ... and window.outerwidth =
<ganymed> yes, with a link
<MacAnthony> like target="_new" or something ganymed
<kosh> ganymed: as long as you don't position it then it should work fine on higher rez devices, multiple monitors etc
<ganymed> so that i can submit the _GET vars. yes with _blank
<MacAnthony> ganymed: I think you can do it in mozilla browsers but not IE
<staale> zorba64: do you mind giveing me yours?
<MacAnthony> I don't think IE lets you write to the window.menubar, etc attributes
<ganymed> forget IE... it's shitty anyway
<ganymed> well, that's actually a point FOR IE
<kosh> the server should just be able to hand the client code that "suggests
<ganymed> but anyway, it's horror, at least the version my xp has... yes i HAVE to use it from time to time
<kosh> that a given item be opened in a new window
<mihai_> how can I print the total number of bytes from all the files in the current directory
<mihai_> hi
<ganymed> hi
<staale> hi everyone. Iv'e just install'd Kubuntu Dapper w/ 2.6.15 kernel. And allready ive managed to ph*ck up my /etc/apt/sources.list. Is it possible for anyone to past theyr /etc/apt/sources.list config to me at www.pastebin.org and gimmie the address? Would be great if the list includes many dependencies. PS: Sorry for my bad english.
<MacAnthony> ganymed: you can try using window.menubar.visibility = false;
<MacAnthony> menubar, toolbar, statusbar, locationbar, etc
<ganymed> well, i have already trried window.menubar.visible = false;
<oneman> hey
<MacAnthony> visibility = false
<oneman> I cant seem to get my fresh install of kunbutu to upgrade to kde 3.5.2 ? what gives?
<oneman> I did the normal thing...
<kosh> did you add the kde 3.5.2 deb line?
<oneman> jeah
<oneman> it seems like its holding them back
<ganymed> no, doesn't work
<kosh> try do sudo apt-get update
<kosh> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<staale> anyone might help me?
<kosh> and see if it wants to do anything
<oneman> yeah ive done that
<staale> I'm only asking for a copy paste delivering here...
<jtshaw> staale: I'm working on it
<kosh> oneman: and it doesn't want to upgrade anything?
<staale> jtshaw: thank you very much:)
<oneman> now its giving me the new kernel
<oneman> .12-10
<MacAnthony> ganymed: other than that, I know you can pass variable throught using the window.open() function
<MacAnthony> ganymed: that's the only way I've ever done it
<frank23> !tell stale about easysource
<kosh> oneman: can you do dpkg -l kdebase and tell me the version?
<oneman> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KdNujE32.html
<frank23> !tell staale about easysource
<ganymed> MacAnthony: how? last time i tried it i lost all my vars, it just didn't submit them
<jtshaw> staale: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629874
<staale> jtshaw: tnx
<oneman> kosh, looks like apt-get dist-upgrade is the only way to get them now
<kosh> ganymed: okay so your system does not think that kde is installed
<oneman> its working tho i think..
<jtshaw> staale: Just so you know.. I've uncommented everything and included multiverse in my source.list....
<oneman> wierd
<MacAnthony> ganymed: replace your link with onclick="window.open('file.php', 'newWin', 'height=##,width=##');"
<staale> jtshaw: Good, i like that
<kosh> ganymed: can you do sudo apt-get install kde-core
<frank23> staale: check the easysource link ubotu sent. you can custom build your sources.list
<XVampireX> How do I install drivers for my graphics card?
<frank23> XVampireX: ati or nvidia?
<XVampireX> nvidia
<frank23> !tell XVampireX about nvidia
<MacAnthony> ganymed: make sure for your file.php you include any get line variables too ex: file.php?var=text&var2=text
<oneman> !tell oneman about nvidia
<XVampireX> thanks
<Riddell> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<frank23> oneman: do  /msg ubotu nvidia   instead
<Kyral> whee! Kerry hit the repos :D
<staale> frank23: will do:)
<oneman> aye
<oneman> ok
<oneman> thanks much guys
<oneman> rebootng
<ganymed> MacAnthony: and how do i call the file... i mean, how does the link look like (i am asking because i have already done this)...
<MacAnthony> <a href="#" onclick="whatIGaveYouAbove">Text</a>
<jorik> or href="javascript:windows.open(.....);" =)
<MacAnthony> or that too, but I'm not sure if the javascript: psuedo link works with xhtml
<MacAnthony> thanks jorik :)
<jorik> np
<MacAnthony> I keep forgetting about that because I usually use the onclick event
<jorik> hey does anyone know of a site where the init process in kubuntu is explained ? (the stuff in /etc/init.d)
<ganymed> so i put the get vars in the onclick handler?
<jtshaw> jorik: I don't know of a site.. but I can explain it to you if you'd like
<staale> I know this might sound redicolus, but... ..Can anyone please explain what's the diffrense between Dapper, Horay etc is?
<jtshaw> staale: Versions of Kubuntu basically
<MacAnthony> ganymed: <a href="#" onclick="window.open('file.php?getVar1=value&getVar2=value', 'newWin', 'height=##,width=##');">Text</a>
<staale> jtshaw: So its just names, like xbox, xbox 360, xbox3 etc?
<jtshaw> staale: basically, yes
<staale> jtshaw: Okey, thankyou
<MacAnthony> for newWin, you can put whatever you want - it's just a name to reference the window in the future
<XVampireX> I'm stupid!
<ganymed> MacAnthony: now nothing happens when i click on the link... hmmmm
<XVampireX> I could have never guessed that the system is slow because I didn't install the video drivers!
<XVampireX> woot!
<XVampireX> bbl, thanks people!
<MacAnthony> hmm, can you put it in the pastebin ganymed?
<MacAnthony> I can test it out and try it
<ganymed> can tell me about pastebin...
<ganymed> ok, got it
<ganymed> one mom
<ganymed> MacAnthony: could it be because i have # in my href attribute?
<MacAnthony> ganymed: the onclick event should still fire
<mihai_> please help me: i need to use awk to process the ls -l output in order do calculate the sum of all the files from the current directory that were last modified in novembere (11th month of the year)
<ganymed> it is: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629892
<MacAnthony> the # in the href just allows the anchor to look like a link
<staale> what dependencie do i have to install to get all movies work and mp3 files work? Thanks for replies
<ganymed> this is just the one line. tell me if you need mroe
<ganymed> more
<MacAnthony> ganymed: I think I know the problem, but give me a sec to test it out
<staale> anyone that knows?
<kevman> Well, Kubuntu is really pissing me off.
<klab> :(
<klab> whyyy
<jorik> kevman, whats the matter ?
<klab> :D
<kevman> I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport for adding Java support to Firefox. Now Firefox won't start.
<MacAnthony> ganymed: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629901
<kevman> INTERNAL ERROR on the browser end: Could not get Plugin Manager.
<MacAnthony> the double quotes inside the javascript were causing the problem, ganymed
<ganymed> thx very much
<wedgeV> hi, i'm getting an error with "kscreensaver-xsavers", dpkg says its trying to overwrite a file which is in packe kscreensaver
<MacAnthony> no problem
<kevman> Anyone have any idea how do get that working?
<wedgeV> how do i resolve this?
<ganymed> MacAnthony: it works, thx very much... :)
<MacAnthony> np
<Riddell> ubotu: gr is #kubuntu-gr
<ubotu> ...but gr is already something else...
<Riddell> ubotu: gr is #kubuntu-gr
<ubotu> i already had it that way, Riddell
<Riddell> !gr
<ubotu> gr is, like, #kubuntu-gr
<Riddell> My8os: ping
<Riddell> ubotu: forget gr
<ubotu> i forgot gr, Riddell
<Kyral> hey Riddell
<Riddell> My8os: now you have to go  ubotu: gr is xxx  where xxx is a pointer to #ubuntu-gr and #kubuntu-gr in greek
<Kyral> hey Riddell, is there anything different between packaging for KDE as opposed to what I am used to for GNOME?
<My8os> ubotu: gr is #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr    | #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, My8os
<Riddell> My8os: hmm, guess it doesn't like utf8
<Riddell> My8os: you'll need to say it in english
<Riddell> Kyral: not much, they both use cdbs
<My8os> i'll just write it in "greeklish", its the second part of the previous sentence
<Kyral> Riddell: hehe thats what I though
<My8os> ubotu: gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<ubotu> My8os: okay
<Riddell> !gr
<ubotu> well, gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<Riddell> yay
<My8os> good ;)
<Kyral> there are a couple apps on KDE-Apps I wanna package, like Kio-Resources
<Riddell> Kyral: cool
<ganymed> ciao
<Riddell> Kyral: put them on revu when you've done them and poke us in #kubuntu-devel
<Kyral> but that will have to wait for a month or two
<Kyral> all *buntu work is on hold until school is over
<Kyral> renice ubuntu-work 19 :P
<XVampireX> Are there no repositories of kdevelop?
<XVampireX> oy, nevermind, found it
<kosh> kdevelp3 is in the main archives
<kevman> I assume it IS possible to have firefox and Java in Kubuntu? Have other people had success?
<XVampireX> Err, it is possible...
<kevman> I followed the instructions to the letter.
<XVampireX> works just fine for me
<man2d> where dapper will be released?
<jtshaw> kevman: I have it working... I dunno about hte instructions, but all I did was install java and make a symbolic link of the mozilla plugin
<nik777> Hi folks - I have a quick quextion regarding installing kubuntu on multiple systems
<man2d> *when :)
<XVampireX> man2d: 2nd june IIRC
<kevman> That's what I did.
<XVampireX> err, june 2nd
<man2d> thx
<jtshaw> so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so?
<nik777> I was wondering what is the best way to eliminate downloading applications from the repositories for each machine? Can I cache/copy the packages downloaded during the first installation for use in subsequent installations, or does the DVD or liveCD have all packages on the media?
<man2d> have somebody updated kde to 3.5.2 already?
<jtshaw> man2d: I did this morning
<kosh> no problems here with dapper or breezy and 3.5.2
<man2d> what is the difference?
<man2d> with 3.5.1?
<jtshaw> my understand is it is mostly bugfixes.  Though my system tray icons now have two per column so I suppose they take up less space
<jtshaw> my understanding....
<kevman> is this correct? libjavaplugin_oji.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<man2d> in past 3 hours ill get kde 352 on my machine too 8)
<jtshaw> kevman: perhaps... is there a mozilla directory in /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ ?
<jtshaw> if so, I'd think you'd want to link to the mozilla version and not the netscape version
<kevman> jtshaw, no, only "ns7"  and "ns7-gcc29" The former is empty.
<jtshaw> kevman: apparently we have different java packages installed then
<kevman> jtshaw, mine's sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386
<ep> I've got qt 4.0 but I need 4.1.  How should I go about getting it?
<jtshaw> Kevman: I'm using the j2re1.4 package from dapper which is a blackdown package
<XVampireX> Any websites with tips and tricks for linux?
<man2d> http://google.ru/linux
<man2d> http://google.com/linux
<man2d> :)
<XVampireX> Ah, you're russian too :P
<regeya> heh
<kevman> Well, I'm gonna give up and move to Gentoo in about 10 minutes :/
<XVampireX> I got no problems with russian ;) I'm from ukraine but live in Israel :P
<nico8481> ! :)
<XVampireX> kevman, don't :P
<kevman> This shouldn't be difficult. It should either be a single command, or the instructions on the site should be correct.
<XVampireX> Da, privet, kak dela? Ty znaesh yestli razreshayut tut razgovarevat na ruskom?
<nico8481> anyone uses amaroK to transfer files to a removable player?
<man2d> hehe
<regeya> why in the world do people think that's going to be the magic code to getting help?
<kevman> I'll try blackdown; I obviously messed up Sun somewhere between step four and 15.
<XVampireX> nico: How do you use cyrillic?
<man2d>  =)
<XVampireX> I didn't see that...
<regeya> "well, I'm gonna give up and use [distribution]  then!"  why do people think that advocacy extortion is the magic cure-all when nobody knows the answer?
<nico8481> XVampireX: just select the right keyboards layout in your KDE settings
<man2d> XVampireX: kakoi klient?
<XVampireX> Is it translit or russian keyboard?
<XVampireX> Konversation
<regeya> kevman, I just used the instructions on the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki last night, and it worked like a charm.  make sure you're using the proper package.  I heartily recommend the sun implementation.  they seem to know a bit about java. ;-)
<nico8481> XVampireX: what do you mean? it uses a russian keyboard map on your keyboard (here i wrote the cyrillic letters on my keyboard with a pen :p)
<regeya> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kevman> Java sucks anyway, but half the world runs on it.
<XVampireX> Ah, nevermind... I thought it works like www.translit.ru
<man2d> XVampireX: nazhmi pravoi knopkoi myshi po kanalu i viberi kodirovka - cp1251
* kevman starts over from step 4
<nico8481> XVampireX: go to settings>Regional&accessibility>keyboard layout
<nico8481> XVampireX: check the box "enable keyboard layouts", and add all the layouts you want to use
<XVampireX> I'm on linux, kubuntu, not ubuntu
<man2d> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<man2d> and reconfigure ur x
<XVampireX> Oh well
<nik777> kevman: I had the same frustration getting the Java plugin working on Fedora Core 4 as well. Divining the correct library and location is not obvious - but I doubt that changing distro is going to help. I think the problem is with Firefox - it should be able to set up the plugin itself - it's not as if Java is an unusual plugin...
<staale> Hi everyone. I just got myself a brand new wireless network card. Ive done with all the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, Im getting on the internett with it etcetc. I just need to know how to add it so it starts up while starting up the pc, anyone has any idea?
<man2d> nico8481: where r u from?
<nico8481> man2d: belgium
<kevman> nik777, in Gentoo, all I did was "USE="java" emerge mozilla-firefox" I have full Java support now.
<ep> I have breezy, Qt 4.1.x has been out for quite some time.  How come it's not availible via the repositories?
<regeya> kevman, what implementation of java are you trying to install...
<man2d> i think it is not right place to say "gentoo rulezz" :D
<kevman> Sun.
<kevman> Well, the installation IS a massive pain in Gentoo.
<nico8481> man2d: you?
<nik777> staale: I'm *very* new to kubuntu, but on my *other* KDE distro, I have done this both by using the 'System Tools | Network Device Control" GUI tool, or editing the interface config file.
<man2d> russia, spb
<staale> nik777: Correct me if I am very wrong about this; I need to do "rc-update add ra0 boot"
<nik777> kevman: I have even less experience with emerge than with kubuntu, but that is a reasonably easy approach. I still think firefox should just "Make It Work(TM)"
<kevman> Opps. I might have gotten it.
<regeya> kevman, I honestly have to say that I grabbed one of the .bins mentioned on the RestrictedFormats site and just followed instructions.  I wish I had some advice, some pitfalls to avoid, etc. but I don't. :-(
<staale> Anyone, is "rc-update add ra0 boot" wrong, if I want to get ra0 starting up while starting pc?
<kevman> Nope.
<nik777> staale: that very well may work. I'm an old RedHat/Fedora Core guy, so I tend to just edit the config files...
<staale> nik777: ok, thanks
<ep> is Qt 4.1.x apt-gettable. If it is, what flavor of Debian do I need and would this be Qt v 4.1.0 or 4.1.1 ?
<ep> wrong channel
<kevman> Oh, man.
<man2d> does somebody play wingames with wine?
<kevman> Now the plugins directory is empty.
<kosh> ep: in ubuntu dapper qt4 is at version 4.1.0
<man2d> where i need go?)
<kevman> OK, so, I have this file: "/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<kevman> what do I do with it?
<kosh> ep: it looks like debian sid is also using 4.1.0
<nik777> kevman: does your machine use GCC 2.9  or 3.x for it's compilation? I would suspect 3.x, in which case the gcc29 file is probably incompatible
<kosh> ep: if you do a search for apt-cache search qt4  you will find all the packages for it
<staale> rc-update command not found:( Please help me out here someone, Im an old gentoo geek. Totaly new to kubuntu. Anyone know what the command for adding ra0 to startup is?
<kosh> ep: or you can use adept and type in qt4 for what to search for and then install all of them
<kevman> nik777, then how do I get a different one?
<ep> I have breezy ( i think)  How do i check :-)  Does that matter?
<nik777> kevman: my understanding (based on trial, much error, and a little success) is that you can create a symbolic link to the plugin library from one of two places: The global plugin directory for your browser (typically /use/...) or you private firefox directory (either ~/.firefox/...   or  ~/.mozilla/firefox/...)
<kevman> But I have what you think is an incompabtible one.
<staale> Please anyone... Need help herer. I am going to bed soon, cuz im tierd. Would have been great if someone could help me out on this one..
<me2win> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<kevman> The ns7 directory is empty.
<nik777> kevman: can you search your Java installation for all "*libjava*"?
<staale> rc-update command not found:( Please help me out here someone, Im an old gentoo geek. Totaly new to kubuntu. Anyone know what the command for adding ra0 to startup is?
<ep> apt cache-search qt4 list the files available but it doesn't specify which version, what's the command line swiitch to get that?
<amauri> alguem do brasil
<kevman> nik777, how would I go about doing that?
<nik777> staale: is there a Network entry on your "System Tools" menu?
<staale> nik777: I only like command line:/
<Arcanimus> 'lo all
<nik777> kevman: If you are used to the file search (eg, Konqueror), then use that. If you prefer the command-line then: 'find <path-to-java> -name "*libjava*" '
<nik777> staale: ok, see what in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<kevman> 6 lines. Paste here OK?
<nik777> staale: I am expecting you will see one or more "ifcfg-xxx" files
<ep> I'm assuming it's 4.0.0.... Maybe I need to update my sources?  My breezy is nice and stable.  Isn't dapper still a non-release version?
<nik777> kevman: I don't mind...
<kevman> here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/629968
<staale> nik777: doesn't exist
<staale> =/
<staale> nik777: dont bother, got it fixed myself
<staale> but thanks for the trie...
<nik777> staale: no worries - I actually came here to ask questions myself - but always happy to try to help.
<nik777> What worked, BTW?
<staale> I tried use the interface:P And it WORKED:O
<kevman> nik777, thing this one will work: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so ?
<staale> I allways hate interface. cuz i think its buggy. But now it worked, so im happy suprised:P
<nik777> kevman: Yup, that's the one I was going to recommend.
<kevman> nik777, use that name for the link?
<nik777> staale: I don't trust Ghastly User Interface things either - particularly for sysadmin :o)
<staale> nik777: hehe;P
<nik777> kevman: yes, I think it's important that the link has the same name as the library it points to
<shawn___> hi
<nik777> kevman: in case no has told you, my experience is: A) you need to shutdown and restart firefox for the plugin to be initialised and B) the java plugin doesn't show in the plugin list, **even when it is correctly installed**
<kevman> nik777, my experience, too :/
<shawn___> I'm trying to upgrade dapper to KDE 3.5.2 and get this http://pastebin.com/629974 error
<kevman> Problem, is, nik777, I assumed the official documentation would be correct. Obviously a bad one.
<nik777> kevman: yes, I had the same trouble. I think the doco is waaay out of date compared to recent distributions, both of Java *and* firefox
<kevman> nik777, its starts now. No java.
<nik777> kevman: I'm just looking to see which plugin is working on my machine...
<nik777> kevman: can you do this: find /usr/lib -name "libnull*"
<kevman> Returns nothing.
<nik777> kevman: ok, try: find /usr -name "libnull*"
<JohnFlux> http://wwwf.centos.org.nyud.net:8090/127_story.html?storyid=127  <--- for every helping person that has had to deal with an irrational user
<kevman> nik777, Returns nothing.
<Sergi0> JohnFlux lol i've read that yesterday, yea its a good one :) (and the patience the guys have, oh mang)
<nik777> kevman: interesting...  on my machine, every firefox plugin directory has a "libnullplugin.so" in it. I was just trying to find out if there were more than one firefox plugin directory (there are about 5 on my machine)
<JohnFlux> Sergi0: almost makes you want to switch to centos just for the tech support
<kevman> nik777, there's a flash plugin installed and working...
<nik777> kevman: ok try: find /usr -name plugins
<nik777> kevman: did you install the flash plugin manually?
<kevman> No, don't think so.
<nik777> kevman: ok, try: find /usr -name "libflash*"
<nik777> kevman: that will probably pick up a few extras, like openoffice...
<Sergi0> JohnFlux thats another story
<Sergi0> JohnFlux :)
<kevman> nik777, there's a flash plugin installed and working...
<kevman> nik777, there's a flash plugin installed and working...
<kevman> WTF is going on.
<kevman> nik777, Returns nothing.
<nik777> kevman: dunno - I thought you had hiccups :o)
<kevman> Anyway, still nothing. I placed that libjavaplugin_nscp.so in every place where there is libflash on the HD. Still nothing.
<ArthurB> Hi, dpkg stalls on: "Setting up kubuntu-artwork-usplash (6.06-1) ..." could anyone remove the package / reinstall it and tell me if he experiences the same problem ?
<nik777> kevman: are you including the quotes in the command line? They are needed...
<kevman> nik777, of course.
<davebgimp> I just upgraded to KDE 3.5.2 and now Kopete won't connect to MSN and flat-out crashes when trying to access the configure setteings. Has anyone else had this problem?
<nik777> kevman: just making sure...
<kevman> nik777, just noticed, though. Forgot the *
<nik777> kevman: ok, try find ~ -name "linflash*"
<nik777> kevman: basically, searching in your home directory...
<kevman> I did, and placed a link there. It didn't work.
<nik777> kevman:  oops: taht should be: find ~ -name "libflash*"
<ArthurB> ah no... just toook a long time to complete
<kevman> "/home/normaluser/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<kevman> " but I already plopped a link in there and tried it.
<nik777> kevman: ok, you're ahead of me then. Was that a link to the libjavaplugin_nscp.so ?
<kevman> /home/normaluser/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_nscp.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so'
<nik777> kevman: ok, well, the next plugin library I'd try would be: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kevman> I've already tried that one.
<darkmatter1> hello
<inuka> hi, i'm having problems with my sound on kubuntu, can anyone help? i followed the alsa setup instructructions on the wiki, to install libesd-alsa0 and set it up like they said.. i then install skype_dsp_hijacker, as my skype only allowed me to make one call at a time.. but now, that doesn't work all the time, and i can't hear ANY other sound on my pc, even when skype isn't running!! any advice?
<inuka> when i try to change to alsa, esd ot auto detect hardware in the sound setting, i get an error too..
<nik777> kevman: which version of Java do you have (that post has scrolled off the top of the page)
<kevman> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<darkmatter1> I Installed Kubuntu Breezy onto my comuter (secondary hard drive)  with winxp on my master.  The install went fine, but when it tried to reboot, GRUB started said, starting GRUB 1.5, GRUB loading...please wait, then ERROR 21,    I went to the GRUB website, and ERROR 21 means no device recognized.  As I mentioned before, I want to dual boot winxp and kubuntu.  At the moment, i can not get into either.  What are my choices.  I know I can u
<darkmatter1> se a windows boot disk and do a fixmbr, but what could I do so that i can still use kubuntu, because I love Linux.  I also need to get my data from my winxp
<ArthurB> do you have /dev/dsp ?
<nik777> kevman: wierd, same as mine, and I have a ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so in there. How about I post it on a server, and you download it to try?
<ArthurB> darkmatter... well most in the  same way, you can boot using a linux livecd and fix your grub
<kevman> nik777, ok
<darkmatter1> well, I reinstalled kubuntu, and got the same error
<darkmatter1> so i think grub is fine
<darkmatter1> its that it doesnt recongnize my drives
<darkmatter1> I went and looked at my BIOS, but I couldnt distinguish the problem
<ArthurB> do you use scsi drives ?
<darkmatter1> uhhhhhh
<darkmatter1> they are SATA
<ArthurB> ok
<ArthurB> don't think that should matter but ya never know :)
<darkmatter1> yeah
<darkmatter1> I have several live cd's
<darkmatter1> and ive booted onto the dapper live cd since this problem, but I have no idea how to fix the issue
<darkmatter1> Im also kinda on a time constraint because I have all of my homework files on there, not backed up, and due
<ArthurB> might be a problem with your bios
<darkmatter1> :/
<darkmatter1> I dont really want to mess with my bios
<nik777> kevman: ok, download this, and put it into your ns7 directory: http://nik.homelinux.net/files/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<darkmatter1> I have an 1 1/2 year old ASUS motherboard if that tells ya anything
<ArthurB> there's always a reset option on your bios
<ArthurB> to reset to factory settings, so no big deal
<darkmatter1> yah, I know, but I cant risk loosing data
<ArthurB> urh no why ?
<darkmatter1> and I went into my bios, and only my Optical drives are in there
<ArthurB> you don't see your hd in your bios ?
<darkmatter1> nope
<ArthurB> that explains it
<ArthurB> grub relies on the bios to see the drives, but linux doesn't
<darkmatter1> ok
<ArthurB> that's why you are able to install kubuntu
<darkmatter1> so, how did the windows bootloader manage to work?
<ryanakca> how do you compare 2 files under ubuntu? "diff file1 file2" echoes everyline of file1 with a < in front of it, and everyline of file2 with a > in front of it...
<ArthurB> you need to press the "autodetect hd" option in your bios
<ArthurB> I swear it won't hurt
<darkmatter1> lol, you promise ;)
<ArthurB> yeah
<darkmatter1> Ill go look for it
<darkmatter1> thank you
<ArthurB> no pb
<kevman> nik777, ok
<nik777> ryanaka: every line that diff echoes with a < in front, means "take this line out", and every line diff echoes with a > in front of it means "put this line in". So diff is saying that all the lines with a < in front are different to the corresponding line with a > in front.
<darkmatter1> hey
<darkmatter1> can someone help me with what arthurB was doing?
<darkmatter1> I cant find the Hard drive autodetect
<davebgimp> embryo75
<inuka> darkmatter1: i had a similar problem with a sata drive and a fujitsu pc, in the end i got a pci sata controller and attached my drive to that and kubuntu installed fine after that..
<darkmatter1> inuka, my kubuntu installed, its the GRUB that isnt working, was it the same with you?
<inuka> darkmatter1: oh, sorry i didn't read the earlier conversation.. my kubuntu installation used to hang on the GRUB loader installation part..
<darkmatter1> oh
<darkmatter1> :/
<darkmatter1> does anyone here know a lot about BIOS?
<darkmatter1> I just need to know if something I do is going to hurt my system
<nik777> darkmatter1: did you look in all areas of the BIOS setup?
<darkmatter1> woohooo
<darkmatter1> i did it
<darkmatter1> after two weeks
<darkmatter1> you have no idea how happy i am
<darkmatter1> :)
<darkmatter1> thank you all for helping
<darkmatter1> bbye
<nik777> darkmatter1: we're glad to see you're going :o) ... and 2 weeks is a long time to try...
<nik777> ok, I'll ask my question again: is there any way I can reuse the packages downloaded for one installation for subsequent installations on other machines? Alternatively, does either the liveCD or DVD image contain all packages on the media?
<bimberi> nik777: packages are cachec in /var/cache/apt/archives.  You can transfer them to the same directory on another PC and it won't have to download them
<bimberi> *cached
<My8os> nik777: check this out-> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#reinstall
<nik777> bimweri: awesome - thanks. I'm used to yum, which does something similar. I just needed to know which was the best approach before I started downloading images. Many, many thanks.
<nik777> My8os: thank you - that looks like it will help a lot! Cheers!
<Parkotron> What's the general consensus? Has anyone encountered any major issues upgrading to 3.5.2?
<kevman> nik777, YAY!
<kevman> Thank you very much.
<nik777> kevman: awesome! :o)  ... but a lot more effort than it should have been. I'm wondering if your installation of Java was just missing that file somehow, or whether it got deleted when you were linking/unlinking to different libs?
<nik777> kevman: glad to hear you're working - Cheers!
<kevman> It never existed, I can tell you that.
<kevman> Thanks. Now, hopefully, it won't go to waste.
<nik777> kevman: you're welcome! :o)
<nik777> see you all later folks - bimberi, My8os thanks - exactly what I needed!
<jules> comprends rien....
<jules> a sert  quoi ce truc?
<frank23> Parkotron: the menu for changing the resolution disappeared in kde 3.5.2
<admrl> where is qt in kubuntu
<frank23> jules: en francais: #ubuntu-fr  et #kubuntu-fr
<admrl> did locate qt and couldnt find it
<jules> merci frank23 mais je ne pensais pas parler  qlqun en particulier...dsol de dranger
<jules> je suppose qu'il y a des conversations en cours
<ankur> hey
<CheeseBurgerMan> hey
<ankur> CheeseBurgerMan: are you using Kubuntu?
<frank23> jules: oui
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<jules> merci en tous cas
<jules> je reviendrai voir  quoi l'endroit peut bien servir
<Parkotron> frank23: Exactly what menu is that?
<Parkotron> frank23: I use KRandRTray. Is that what went missing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ankur: why? having problems?
<frank23> Parkotron: the one where you change the resolution.  right-click Desktop->Configure Desktop->Display is not there
<frank23> jules: c'est pour discuter et avoir de l'aide aven kubuntu. mais le chan ici est seulement en anglais
<Parkotron> frank23: I guess that kind of makes sense since it's being replaced in Dapper. Thanks.
<frank23> Parkotron: with what? I didn't know about it...
<admrl> Set $QTDIR correctly and rerun.
<admrl> could anyone help me with this...?
<ankur> hrm
<ankur> i cant get my broadcom card to work
<CheeseBurgerMan> tried ndiswrapper?
<ankur> i followed the guide for it
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'tis what I use
<Parkotron> frank23: The Guidance package is being expanded to cover some simple xorg.conf modifications. It's still pretty buggy at the moment, but you can check it out in Dapper.
<ankur> cheese everything worked out like the guide said to..
<ankur> but i still have no wifi access
<CheeseBurgerMan> ankur: have you told it which ESSID to look for?
<ankur> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> probably not :P
<ankur> all the guide said to do was 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<ankur> well that was the final step of it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Go to Control Center > Internet & Network > Network Settings
<ankur> youre using Gnome right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> KDE
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<ankur> wheres control center
<CheeseBurgerMan> run kcontrol
<CheeseBurgerMan> you can go into system settings, and it should be there as well
<ankur> ioh
<ankur> thats what i was tinking
<ankur> system settings
<Hobbsee> should be, but it's not very good
<Hobbsee> ankur: are you running encryption on your connection?
<ankur> no
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hobbsee: yeah, I know, that's why I said Control Center
<Hobbsee> ok, iwconfig shows what?
<ankur> nothing in iwconfig
<Hobbsee> CheeseBurgerMan: both show the same module, both arent very good
<Hobbsee> ankur: and ifconfig?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah
<frank23> Parkotron: yeah... I see what you mean. I have dapper running in vmware. so that change makes sense except I don't have the new configuration tool in breezy
<_erofee> does anyone here have apache2 experience?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I thought  you meant that system settings isn't very good (and I personally don't like it)
<ankur> Kcontrol says loading when i hit Admin mode... and doesnt ask for a pass
<admrl> could anyone tell me what $QTDIR should be
<me2win> !LAMP
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ankur> hrm
<_erofee> me2win: was that for my benefit?
<ankur> im about 3 seconds from reinstalling
<CheeseBurgerMan> ankur: Breezy, right?
<me2win> _erofee: actually it was for mine, but glad I could help :D
<Hobbsee> admrl: i'm assuming it's /etc/qt3 - includes are in a different place
<admrl> ya i know includes are in /usr/
<ankur> yeah Cheese
<_erofee> me2win:actually, it hasn't helped me, i am having trouble with it
<me2win> with what?
<_erofee> apache2
<me2win> what problem are you having?
<admrl> Hobbsee nope
<admrl> thats not it
<CheeseBurgerMan> I doubt it'll work any better with a reinstall. Dapper detects my broadcom natively, but it's more  of a pain afterwards. ;)
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<_erofee> i can't load http://localhost/, http://localhost:80/ or http://127.0.0.1/
<me2win> did you check your ports .conf?
<ankur> CheeseBurgerMan:  i know... but it seems like some of my admin/root stuff is broken
<_erofee> where do i find that?
<ankur> after i rebooted..
<ankur> it wouldnt accept my root pass for Sudo anymore
<me2win> _erofee: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<_erofee> also, is it normal for apache2 to start 6 processes when it starts?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ankur: don't use your root pass - use your pass
<_erofee> i will check it out now
<ankur> cheese either or
<_erofee> it is set to listen 80
<CheeseBurgerMan> ports-: Strange. :o
<ports-> yeah
<me2win> hhmm
<ports-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<ports-> thats the guide i used
<pradeepto> greetings
<_erofee> me2win: any ideas?
<me2win> do you want it to ONLY respond to localhost?
<ports-> CheeseBurgerMan:  as im clicking on things for Administrator Mode... it doesnt ask me for an admin pass anymore
<CheeseBurgerMan> ports-: Did you use EXACTLY those commands?
<me2win> _erofee: do you want it to ONLY respond to localhost?
<ports-> yes
<_erofee> i just want it to respond, then i can worry about it only responding locally
<me2win> _erofee: do you have a routeR?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ports-: are you sure you used the right driver?
<Desh> Umm, my Kubuntu wont start up..
<_erofee> nope, hosting on the same maching i am on
<admrl> Desh: what happens when you try to start it up
<me2win> so you are just modem -> computer?
<_erofee> yep
<_erofee> crappy dialup...don't even get me started with Telstra...
<ports-> cheese lol i hope so
<Desh> i uninstalled the video drivers that kubuntu instaled normally and installed the other ones adept showed me, then i restarted the laptop, now kubuntu stops at a windows where the last line is : checking battery state
<me2win> _erofee: try restarting the apache server
<_erofee> i have tried before, but i will try again.
<Desh> now, if i press alt+f4 i can login in the command line (black screen)
<Desh> startx does not work
<me2win> _erofee: try stopping it, then starting it, as opposed to just restarting
<ports-> CheeseBurgerMan:  here i had trouble with this
<ports-> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<me2win> Desh: when was the last time you did a dist-upgrade?
<Desh> startx tells me no screens were found >_<
<_erofee> have restarted, can't get the status using apache2ctl status
<Desh> Umm like 2 days ago
<_erofee> brb 2 secs
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Desh> i was trying out WINE cos I wanna play some games on the laptop, so i was getting what I thought were "better" drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> ports-: Follow that guide after removing the previous ndiswrapper traces.
<CheeseBurgerMan> with step 0 in the guide you followed
<Desh> anyone know how I can get my Kubuntu runing again?
<Desh> i thik its something in the Xorg.org file
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: Same thing happened to me when I   tried installing ATI drivers
<_erofee> i'm back
<CheeseBurgerMan> I replaced my xorg.conf with a backup
<Desh> How can I do this?
<Desh> im in the command line now
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo cp /path/to/backup/xorg.con /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CheeseBurgerMan> err
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo cp /path/to/backup/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Desh> and that's it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yup
<frank23> Desh: well thats assuming you made a backup of xorg.conf before hand
<me2win> Desh: do you keep backupos?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah
<Desh> no...
<Desh> Lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: it automatically backed up mine
<me2win> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<_erofee> me2win: any more ideas?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: run ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<me2win> Desh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CheeseBurgerMan> or that :P
<frank23> Desh: oh yeah maybe it did make a backup
<Desh> lol ok
<me2win> _erofee: you can try doing Listen localhost
<Desh> sow ait which one?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Desh> lol like 9 people said to do something
<_erofee> instead of listen 80?
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> drat
<_erofee> will give it a shot and report back
<CheeseBurgerMan> wrong command
<CheeseBurgerMan> ls /etc/X11/
<CheeseBurgerMan> sorry
<Desh> it says: No such file or directory
<Desh> same
<_erofee> nope, doesn't like it, says "port must be specified"
<Desh> is that Ls or 1s?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ls
<Desh> No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> make sure your capitalization is the same
<CheeseBurgerMan> ls /etc/X11/
<Desh> nope
<Desh> im doing the reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CheeseBurgerMan> works here
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just copied and pasted it. :P
<_erofee> me2win: i installed apache, and then uninstalled apache and installed apache2.  Could this have something to do with it?
<me2win> _erofee: doubt it
<me2win> _erofee: do Listen localhost:80
<_erofee> fair enough.
<Desh> hmm brb food time :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> ok :P
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: btw you seems to have an ATI card right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes
<_erofee> me2win: are we talking about in the .conf file?
<davebgimp> Hello, I've just upgraded my Kubuntu install to KDE 3.5.2 and now notice that Kopete will not connect to MSN and flat-out crashes when I try to get into the configure options. Any ideas?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I haven't installed the 'official' drivers yet
<me2win> _erofee: ports.conf yes
<me2win> davebgimp: use gaim :P
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: hmm what package did you install exactly?
<_erofee> done, stopped and then started, still no good
<Desh> uh oh
<Hobbsee> davebgimp: breezy or dapper, and does it crash in all of the configure options, or just devices?
<me2win> _erofee: thats pretty odd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: When?
<CheeseBurgerMan> err
<CheeseBurgerMan> pradeepto: when?
<Desh> i did:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CheeseBurgerMan> sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK..
<pradeepto> to insall ATI drivers i
<Desh> and my screen is umm..off
<pradeepto> if you installed them that is
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> I used easyubuntu
<davebgimp> Hobbsee: Breezy and it crashes when selecting "configure kopete". I can get into plugins, shortcuts, etc.
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<me2win> _erofee: try Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<me2win> instead of localhost
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
* Hobbsee tries to remember if she saw a bug for that last night
<_erofee> me2win: where is the root directory of all the files on the httpd?
<Desh> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<Desh> ITS LOADING!
<me2win> _erofee: not sure
<davebgimp> Hobbsee: I've been checking around forums to see if others have the same  issue, but so far, none
<Desh> CHeeseBurgerMan, I shall be back after dinner
<Hobbsee> davebgimp: someone mentioned it last night.
<Desh> And YOU will help ME get 3D ati drivers to work
<`timmy> can someone tell me with the syntax for adding the wine repositories are into sources.list ?
<Desh> OH SHIT
<_erofee> me2win: "can't bind to address 127.0.0.1:80"
<Desh> Ok same thing still
<_erofee> me2win: that sounds bad....
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: as I told you, I never got them working...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: do you know anything about the crystal window dec that's included in Kubuntu now?
<Hobbsee> davebgimp: move the ~/.kde/apps/config/kopete* somewhere else, and let it be recreated, and see if you still have the problem
<Desh> :( still the same problem
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: namely, did they compile it without transparency support?
<davebgimp> Hobbsee: Okay, will try it now
<Desh> what driver should I use for mobility 9700 when this asks me:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CheeseBurgerMan> `timmy: there's a guide on the wine site
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'tis under "ubuntu", but should work for Kubuntu as well
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i have no idea, sorry.  you'd have to look at the changelog to see who packaged it
<Desh> cheese, what did u tell em to run again?
<Desh> *me
<Desh> ls ....
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: aah thanks, heh I came to know about easyubuntu few hours back only.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ls /etc/X11/
<`timmy> thanks cheese - i checked it out though and i get "malformed error" whenever i add the lines to the list =/
<Desh> IT WORKE
<Desh> D
<Desh> now what?
<pradeepto> I would love to know the correct package name though :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, is there something like xorg.conf.2006030
<CheeseBurgerMan> ?
<rubso> Hi :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> to Desh
<Desh> noo
<frank23> davebgimp: I just tried kopete with kde 3.5.2. it connected fine. It crashed when I selected the devices tab in Configure...
<rubso> guys i'm gonna download Kubuntu right now, does it support all GNOME/GTKs apps?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've got GNOME installed on it
<Desh> app-defaults     fonts    xinit     Xresources    Xsession.d
<frank23> davebgimp: do you have a webcam?
<Desh> thats line 1
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: pastebin
<rubso> Oh, Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'tis easier for me to see it all. ;)
<davebgimp> Hobbsee: I moved the config files, still the same crashes
<Desh> ilne2: config   rgb.txt  xkb   xserver   Xsession.options
<davebgimp> frank23:
<davebgimp> frank23: No I do not
<rubso> its apt based distro, right?
<pradeepto> `timmy: please post your sources.list to pastebin
<CheeseBurgerMan> rubso: yes
<Desh> line 3:  default-display-manager  X  xorg.conf  Xsession  Xwrapper.conf
<Desh> and thats all i see
<Hobbsee> davebgimp: what if you move the ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete folder?
<rubso> CheeseBurgerMan, Thank you very much ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<Hobbsee> or whichever way around it is - i never remember
<`timmy> pastebin? sorry this is my first time in the channel please explain
<Kyral> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<frank23> davebgimp: me neither.
<me2win> Hobbsee: what are the deb cdrom: repos for?
<Hobbsee> me2win: in the sources list?
<Kyral> Those are for accessing Repos on CDs
<me2win> Hobbsee: yeah
<Kyral> like the Install CD
<Hobbsee> hey Kyral
* Kyral huggles Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> me2win: see what Kyral said
* Hobbsee hugs Kyral in return
<pradeepto> `timmy: please paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to kubuntu.pastebin.com
<`timmy> prad, kyral: thanks- doing it now
<me2win> Kyral: are they necessary if you have all the repos enabled?
<Desh> any ideas?
<davebgimp> Hobbsee: moving the kopete folder in apps I still have crashes
<Kyral> me2win: not really
<Hobbsee> davebgimp: darn, ok
<me2win> kk thanks
<Hobbsee> file a bug for it?
<Kyral> me2win: if you have a good NetConn
<me2win> ah isee
<me2win> for dialup people?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: Guess you have to run the dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kyral> Hehe we take sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<me2win> ubotu: tell me about repos
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, that was the command.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oops. :P
<Kyral> Friend of mine was having trouble with X on Gentoo
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, people here are having problems with X on Kubuntu. ;)
<Kyral> I instinctively tried to do sudo dpkg-recongfigure xserver-xorg :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Desh> im doing it now...
<CheeseBurgerMan> I tried to chmod on Windows.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :|
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I know the feeling
<Desh> yay startx worked
<CheeseBurgerMan> Someone I know tried to use su in windows - it froze the computer. :P
<Desh> let em write that command down, I see myself using it alot...
<Kyral> I hit tab expecting something lol
<`timmy> prad- it's in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/630115
<Kyral> sat there for like 10 seconds before I realized I wasn't in Kansas :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Old habits die hard
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: Kyral  yesterday night somebody rebooted a kubuntu box after apt-get update
<pradeepto> beat that :)
<Kyral> Yahso?
<Kyral> If the kernel gets updated I reboot too
<Desh> EW MY FONT IS BIG NOW!!
<pradeepto> Kyral: apt-get update?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: I know - it won't be when you reboot
<Desh> whew
<Kyral> pradeepto: ah
<Kyral> I usually combine the commands
<CheeseBurgerMan> wow
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Kyral> into 5 letters
<Kyral> aptUI
<CheeseBurgerMan> apt-get dist-upgrade I rebooted after - but an update
<Kyral> Fear my Bash Aliases file!
<davebgimp> tried cleaning all the accounts out of Kopete and getting into the configure settings without any accounts or connections...no luck. Still crashes
<pradeepto> heh heh this chap was troll man, we had to ban him
<CheeseBurgerMan> although I turn off my computer every night, so it's not that uncommon for me to reboot
<Kyral> I can't sleep without the fans running
<pradeepto> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I have the radio going :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> `timmy: I see you have AMD64 - you may have some problems with WINE - it doesn't seem to like AMD64 from what I saw
<pradeepto> well after upgrade I do a reboot generally, I did that on my laptop few minutes back :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> pradeepto: I did that on my laptop yesterday. ;)
<Kyral> incoming
<Kyral> Hostname: xen.azuredreams.us - OS: Linux 2.6.11.12-xen0/i686 - CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) (2133.525 MHz) - Processes: 47 - Uptime: 20h 50m - Load Average: 0.56 - Memory Usage: 31.90MB/59.08MB (54.00%) - Disk Usage: 8.62GB/17.38GB (49.62%)
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: well I had to do it because I did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kyral> Only reason the uptime is low is because the power went out last night :P
<`timmy> cheese - thanks, i can't even download it though, apt-get update errors out -- do i need arguments after the url ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> pradeepto: Same here
<Kyral> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> `timmy: Not that I know of
<pradeepto> CheeseBurgerMan: what can I say, greate minds think (and do) alike , almost concurrently :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<pradeepto> speaking of power cuts ... 8 Am approaching...
<Kyral> eh?
<Kyral> Oh I should note
* pradeepto waits for the power to go kaput for 2.5 hours :(
<Kyral> this is ON my server
<Hobbsee> Kyral: easier still to write a shell script with the commands, then call the shell script :P
<Kyral> I'm just SSH'd into a Screen session :D
<jbsnake> wow... lots of people in here
* pradeepto starts the count down 
<frank23> pradeepto: do you have regular power cuts?
<pradeepto> frank23: yup :(
<fatejudger> has anyone had any luck changing the kdm theme in Dapper?
<frank23> pradeepto: where do you live?
<pradeepto> frank23: govt is short of power you see
<Desh> So..no games for me on Kubuntu?
<pradeepto> frank23: small town called Panvel (near Mumbai - Bombay), India
<Desh> Why cant ATI make decent Linux drivers?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: install kcontrol-kdmtheme
<frank23> pradeepto: I see.
<Desh> has anyone been able to run windows games on Linux w/ ATI drivers?
<frank23> Desh: lots of people run the ati drivers with success but nvidia is still better
<Desh> I want to play Ragnarok Online, but I need good drivers
<Desh> Well i treis using the extra ones Kubuntu brings
<Desh> but it screwed my xorg.conf file
<pradeepto> frank23: do you have powercuts too ?
<Desh> whew my lovable font again
<frank23> Desh: there is probably a way to make it work...  I don't know much about it though
<frank23> pradeepto: no.
<crxyem> so anyone using samba ?/
<frank23> pradeepto: I wonder if regular powercuts like that are hard on transformers. They warm up and cool down often like that
<Desh> Hmm when I run Trillian with WINE it just blinks on the screen and does nothing
<Desh> any idea on making WINE work?
<Desh> *Trillian
<CheeseBurgerMan> Desh: Never tried using Wine, much less Wine with Trillian
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<Desh> Lol
<Desh> I lub trillian
<Desh> should I try Cedega for games instead?
<crxyem> use gaim
<crxyem> way better
<Desh> I have Gaim
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: does that require a restart?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm not seeing it
<Desh> let me log in from my laptop now...
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it's in kcontrol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I know, but where?
<Hobbsee> under system admin
<Hobbsee> otherwise, hit the search button :P
<_shane> Hi, I have a laptop, I have installed acpi but the power button doesn't turn the laptop off, is there anything else I should do?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you mean the login manager?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that was already there
<Hobbsee> no, ther'es a kdm theme manager rigth above it, if the program works
<fatejudger> I'm gonna restart
<jbsnake> anyone know why an update broke?
<jbsnake> kde specifically
<Hobbsee> _shane: see system settings, laptop
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: that'll help, i think
<Hobbsee> jbsnake: which update?
<jbsnake> kde 3.5.2... i guess
<CheeseBurgerMan> What directions did you follow?
<jbsnake> i ran adept and it went kaboom when i was done
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, overheating? ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<jbsnake> so i removed the kde repositories (the ubuntu breezy ones)
<jbsnake> i'm running dapper... i figured that out afterward
<jbsnake> it's not stuck on kscreensaver-xsavers
<jbsnake> s/not/now/g
<CheeseBurgerMan> Put in the dapper repos, and then do an 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CheeseBurgerMan> a*
<jbsnake> it's trying to force me to run apt-get -f install
<jbsnake> but it fails
<jbsnake> should i remove kde...
<CheeseBurgerMan> jbsnake: can't you just add the dapper repos?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or does it stop you?
<_shane> Hobbsee: there was meantion of APM not being installed but apept indicates it is! whats up?
<jbsnake> it let's me do that
<jbsnake> updates fine
<jbsnake> but craps out on the apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbsnake> says i have to run apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> _shane: i dont know, i rarely use adept
<jbsnake> adept is the debul... i'll never use it again
<Hobbsee> jbsnake: yeah, either use force install, or ignore it till they fix the bug...
<firewire> wow
<Hobbsee> or you can use force overwrite, if you really want
<firewire> ipmasq owns
<Desh> Ok Trillian is dancing on my screen, how do I make it stop?
<jbsnake> yes...
<Desh> hahaha Kubuntu works again
<jbsnake> force overwrite... not having kde is not an option right now
<Desh> How do I close a wine progy?
<Desh> omg its getting more violent
<Snake__> Desh: open terminal, type "pkill wine"
<Desh> thanks
<Desh> i love the terminal
<Snake__> That did it?
<Desh> yeah
<Snake__> yay
<Snake__> :)
<Desh> :) the terminal is all powerful
<Desh> all hail the command line
<jbsnake> Hobbsee: how do i do a force overwrite?
<Snake__> lol
<Desh> slap the bish?
<jbsnake> cli owns
<Desh> lol j/k bad joke
<Hobbsee> jbsnake: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/blah.deb
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<Desh> ok need help,  have the cinelerra DEB pack in my Home folder
<Desh> How do Install it
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo dpkg -i pkg.deb
<Snake__> Desh: sudo dpkg -i deb.deb
<CheeseBurgerMan> replace pkg.deb with the name of the deb file
<Desh> ah ok thanks
<Snake__> fill in deb with deb name
<Snake__> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Desh> can i rename the deb?
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes
<Desh> i dun wanna type it all out lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> or just press c <tab>
<CheeseBurgerMan> (assuming it starts with a c)
<Desh> ah ok
<Desh> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: tab completion rocks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Totally :)
<Desh> :-O
<Snake__> Desh: sup?
<Desh> I think its working...
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Snake__> lol
<jbsnake> good deal... thanks Hobbsee
<Desh> its not in the menu :(
* Desh is sad
<Snake__> Desh: it wont be until you restart X
<Desh> well why?
<Snake__> Bug
<Desh> others intall and appear in the menu
<Snake__> that KDE STILL hasn't fixed
<Desh> pfft evil Kbuntu bugs
<Desh> *KDE
<Snake__> Desh: its not kubuntu
<Snake__> its KDE
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<Desh> yeah fixed it
<Desh> lol
<Snake__> what other programs show up when you install them?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: works great, thanks
<Desh> umm Gaim
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yay!  :)
<Desh> Media players
<Snake__> Desh: only some will show up, most wont
<Desh> like XMMS
<Desh> hmm ok
<Snake__> ya xmms and gaim are pretty good with it
<Snake__> FF too
<Desh> restart time!!
<Snake__> Desh: ehh
<Snake__> ..
<frank23> gah. I wanted to ctrl-alt-backspace in vmware and ended up doing it outside vmware
<Snake__> *sighs*
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<jbsnake> Hobbsee: so now that i have that over written... i can just run the dist-upgrade?
<Snake__> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: does Adept updater show up in your system tray saying it something needs to be updated, even though it doesn't
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: at boot
<Hobbsee> jbsnake: yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and then about 20 seconds later, disappear?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ah, i dont run the updater.
<jbsnake> X crashed
* Snake__ waits for this stupid stupid stupid stupid disk to download
<Hobbsee> which version of adept are you running anyway?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it runs itself
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the latest
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: Dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: Then you have to burn it, AND wait for it to install. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> bwahahahaha ;)
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: yulp
* Hobbsee frowns
<jbsnake> error opening security policy file /etc/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<jbsnake> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> my mobile's going to charge me more money...
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: burning takes 2 mins tho, i dont expect install to take longer than 15, if its as good as the live disk
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: that live disk was installed in 5 mins (no joke)
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: there's a newer version which mornfall has, which you can test, if you like
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just started the install and left it. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow
<Snake__> Ya
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: [20:01]  < Snake__> 2 minutes, 72%
<Snake__> [20:02]  < Snake__> kkathman: 3 minutes, 89%
<Snake__> [20:02]  < Snake__> :)
<Snake__> that was me documenting the install :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's very impressive. :)
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: pity grub took a crap on me
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<jbsnake> is there a known font issue with the new kde 3.5.2?
<jbsnake> or do i just need to restart?
<Snake__> jbsnake: mines fine
<isilzha> hi. whenever the system asks me fo the su pw it fails. the pw i provide is correct. it works in console
<isilzha> *for
<jbsnake> are you trying to sudo?
<jbsnake> Snake__: weird... i wonder what's up
<isilzha> i guess the system is
<jbsnake> can you show the command you are using... exactly?
<isilzha> in console i used "su" to verify
<_shane> when I do a modprobe apm I get the error message saying ".../amp.ko:) no such device" but in the directory name there is a apm.ko, I am trying to get a laptops power button to work. can anyone help?
<kpaolo> guys how can i do to let yakuake start at bootup??
<Snake__> jbsnake: just to quote nalioth : If your living on the cutting edge, expect to do some bleeding
<isilzha> for example it happens when i start adept
<jbsnake> Snake__: ya... then how can i go back to the way it was?
<Snake__> kpaolo: When you turn off your PC keep it open, and it should resume your session unless you set it not to
<Snake__> jbsnake: no idea
<jbsnake> damnit
<kpaolo> doesn't it exist some KDE startup definitons??
<kpaolo> something like "M$ msconfig" I mean
<yuriy> kpaolo: you can put scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart if you want to add stuff to start at logon
<kpaolo> ah!!ok!!
<Snake__> kpaolo: not like that, but you can put bash scripts in your ~/./kde/Autosta...
<Snake__> damn it
<nalioth> jbsnake: what's up?
<yuriy> kpaolo: and there is a module in system settings if you want to enable/disable services. but be careful with that!
<Desh> evil cinelearra didnt appear in the menu
<jbsnake> nalioth: i did a apt-get dist-upgrade.... now kde won't start
<nalioth> jbsnake: what exactly does it boot up to?
<Desh> How do I mount USB drives, such as my sis's iPod, simply as a portable HD?
<Desh> ALl my music is on that thing :(
<jbsnake> waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<jbsnake> refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<_shane> Desh: have you tried just pluging it in a looking at the output of 'dmesg'?
<Desh> ...
<Desh> Look im a noob lol
<Desh> Dun make fun of me!!!!!!!!
<Desh> Lol j/k no I havnt
<Desh> let me try that...
<jbsnake> it doens't start x on startup... i start at run level 3
<jbsnake> then issue startx
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: between the kdm theme and the splash screen I see a greyish blue background, is there a way to change that color?
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yes, there is.
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: is it in the Login Manager?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: under background?
<Desh> Omg I cant find the ipod wtf
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it could be...someone asked this, found it out, told me, and now i cant remember
<Desh> how come my Kaffeine pays videos but XMMS plays laggy ones w/o sound
<jbsnake> Desh: missing plugins
<nalioth> jbsnake: are you running dapper?
<jbsnake> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> jbsnake: and what pkgs did you use to upgrade?
<Apocs> hi ppl
<jbsnake> ooo
<jbsnake> umm
<jbsnake> the default ones with dapper in place of breezy?
<nalioth> jbsnake: you really should be in #ubuntu+1 asking about this (that is the dapper channel)
<nalioth> jbsnake: bad idea. join me in #ubuntu+1
<Desh> I love Breezy
<Desh> omg???
<Desh> USB randomly works
<Desh> thats...random...
<Apocs> does anyone have an idea, when kubuntu dapper is being released?
<Desh> never worked before
<Hobbsee> Apocs: june
<Desh> whats a dapper?
<Apocs> tnx
<Desh> HAHAHA
<Desh> Tribes Time
<Desh> :-P
<_shane> Desh: the next version
<firewire> tribes?
<firewire> oww
<Desh> Anyone think tribes wil run with standard ati drivers?
<Desh> Lol I'm not even gonna try HL2 until I get better ones working
<_shane> when I do a modprobe apm I get the error message saying ".../amp.ko:) no such device" but in the directory name there is a apm.ko, I am trying to get a laptops power button to work. can anyone help?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I got it working
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I was right
<Hobbsee> yay!
<jsubl2> _shane, try sudo update-modules
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just set my kdm theme, my background, and my moodin theme to the same background
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and it looks amazing
<Hobbsee> :D
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: do you know how to change the look of the KMenu?
<Hobbsee> change it how?
<Hobbsee> as in, with kbfx or somethign?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that bar on the side
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: panel menu, configure panel
<Hobbsee> menus tab, show side image
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<Desh> Anyone here run on an ATI card?
<fatejudger> Desh: yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<ash211> yes
<Desh> Have u tried HL2 / CSS on it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> no
<Desh> I wonder if they would run with Cedega
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that by CSS you don't mean cascading style sheets
<kpaolo> hei...i'm trying to got XGL anyone can help me??i'm stuck in a thing...
<Desh> I mean COunter Strike Source
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<CheeseBurgerMan> No
<Desh> Hmm
<Desh> I want to run them
<Desh> But WINE wont be enough
<kpaolo> how can i create a file : $HOME/.xsession
<kpaolo> what's the command?
<kpaolo> no??
<robotgeek> kpaolo: create it with a standard editor
<kpaolo> but..is it in /home?
<robotgeek> kpaolo: it's $HOME< which is /home/kapalo
<kpaolo> ###/home/.xsession
<kpaolo> ah ok
<Desh> Ok, so I wanna kep practicing my crapy C++, good compiler/editor?
<robotgeek> Desh: gcc, the one and only :)
<Desh> I've used M$ Visual Studio and Bloodshed b4
<Desh> alright thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> robotgeek: Isn't g++ the C++ compiler?
<Desh> i need to learn how to get past crappy windows exe programs
<hybrid> CheeseBurgerMan: gcc compiles c__
<hybrid> er C++
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, OK
<kpaolo> i'm reboot...i hope it's ok....
<robotgeek> CheeseBurgerMan: well, gcc will ivoke the appropriate compiler. it even does java (gcj)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, I stand corrected :)
<Desh> Gcc says C in adept
<ash211> try kdevelop for an IDE
<hybrid> whats an asm compiler?
<bimberi> !info g++
<ubotu> g++: (The GNU C++ compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Desh> What Im looking for is where I write the code and can compile it and make a proggy
<robotgeek> Desh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hybrid> robotgeek: +1
<bimberi> Desh: yes, build-essential, it will bring in standard libraries as well
<robotgeek> Desh: you might also like to install IDE's like kdevelop3
<Desh> sweet
<Desh> wow i wish other OSs were this well made :)
<Desh> Im pissed at ATI for not supporting Linux
<hybrid> Desh: your asking too much
<Desh> Lol
<hybrid> imo linux is the best dev enviroment
<robotgeek> Desh: don't buy from ATI next time
<Desh> It pisses me off, shitty bands and shitty OS's get all the fame
<kpaolo> azz...
<kpaolo> it'xgl..but it doesn't work
<Desh> Windows = Good Charlotte
<me2win> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<hybrid> Desh: Linux is for dev and sturdy, OSX for video editing and windows for suicide
<hybrid> in my life at least
<Desh> Lol I dont like OSX
<Desh> its too, user friendly
<hybrid> o_0
<Desh> Lol
<hybrid> its a must for video editting
<Desh> Why?
<hybrid> i cant use anything else
<Desh> I like Adobe Premiere
<hybrid> linux has no editting support and windows is horrid
<Desh> Its really not the OS tho, just Final Cut Pro
<Desh> If linux had Final Cut Pro
<hybrid> i am a mere student and use iMovie HD
<hybrid> but i want Final CUt
<Desh> Hmm
<hybrid> Desh: linux will have FCS when OSX runs on the linux kernel
<Desh> But I always hear, OSX rocks for video editing, but its not really the OS, justthe software
<hybrid> apple makes it
<hybrid> so you have to have the os
<Desh> right, but still  dont like the OS, the software is nice tho
<hybrid> and everything is inter-connected in OSX so it helps
<robotgeek> if i wasn't using kubuntu, i would be using OS X
<Desh> Meh, I wanna try Cinelerra
<hybrid> LOL
<hybrid> Desh: have fun
<Desh> I dislike Macs cos they suck for games usually :(
<Desh> is Cinelerra bad?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I haven't used a Mac. :P
<hybrid> robotgeek: if i didnt HAVE to have OSX i would run Xubuntu
<hybrid> Desh: very, its has roots from gimp film or w/e
<robotgeek> hybrid: well, i just like kde too much now :)
<hybrid> lol
<Desh> Aww
<Desh> I want good editing software for Linux :(
<hybrid> cold day bro
<Desh> I dont wanna have to use wine and Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 lol
<hybrid> and it will need to support IEEE 1394a/b ootb
<_shane> can anyone tell me why if I do a 'modprobe acpi' I get a '...acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device' when the file does exist?
<Desh> I have that on the PC..wonder if Kubuntu supports it..
<robotgeek> _shane: you probably need to insmod it
<_shane> robotgeek: do i just "insmod acpi-cpufreq.ko"?
<robotgeek> _shane: the complete path
<_shane> robotgeek: ok I will try.
<kpaolo> uhm...my XGL hides the tab of all the windows....
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<robotgeek> kpaolo: too bleeding edge for me
<kpaolo> what??
<kpaolo> you are not able to make XGL work?
<Desh> whats XGL?
<Desh> man Im learning Linux, i feel 1337
<Desh> Lol (j/k) but i am glad
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<Desh> NOw all I need is to learn how to h4xz0r
<hybrid> nmap
<hybrid> thats all you'll ever need :p
<_shane> robotgeek: that gave an error "-1 no such device" do you think I might need to run depmod?
<hybrid> lol
<robotgeek> _shane: i am actually not sure what you are doing here
<Desh> Hmm, is there a misuc editing proggy like Fruity Loops on Linux?
<Desh> *music
<_shane> I am trying to get the laptop power button to work, but it seems that the acpi modules aren't going according to lsmod, so I tried modprobe to start them up.
<hybrid> audacity is the best Desh
<Desh> and...how come gcc and g++ arnt on here?
<Desh> I ran apt-get like u told me too
<hybrid> did it get everything?
<hybrid> try cc
<hybrid> in the terminal 'cc'
<Desh> no input files
<Desh> it sais -->   cc: no input files
<hybrid> its their
<Desh> ah ok
<hybrid> err there
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: know why this takes so long?
<Desh> so i need to restart for it to appear in the menu?
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: Because it updates everything... (My theory)
<Hobbsee> Desh: install build-essential, for gcc and g++
<hybrid> what menu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snake__: What takes so long?
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: dapper install
<Desh> i did
<frank23> Desh: did you install kdevelop3?  I just tried it its fine. Start with a hello world template to see how it works
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, nope.
<hybrid> Desh: what menu?
<Snake__> CheeseBurgerMan: compared to dapper live
<Desh> sudo apt-get build-essential
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, Not a clue
<Desh> the K menu
<hybrid> gcc is cli
<Desh> cli?
<hybrid> Desh: you write a file that has the code then gcc file.name in the terminal
<hybrid> command line interface
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<frank23> Desh: or you can do everything from within kdevelop
<Desh> oh ok
<Desh> ima get kdevelop :)
<hybrid> Desh: yeah i think thats what you want :)
<Desh> man u guys are real helpful, thanks
<hybrid> Desh: thanks for giving this OS a whirl
<Desh> :), i want all 5 kdevelop packages, no?
<Desh> As soon as I can get games on here - bye bye windows foreva
<hybrid> Desh: cadega
<Desh> oh, how come I can like, play a video and have music at the same time? the sound conflicts, i remember this in Win95..
<Desh> *can't
<lengau> Desh: What players are you using
<Desh> I know Cedega, I'll get it as soon as I get decent ATI drivers
<Desh> Umm XMMS for audio
<Desh> and Kaffeine for video
<kpaolo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Desh> XMMS plays videos all laggy and no sound
<lengau> what sound systems do you have them set yo?
<Desh> i dunno
<lengau> *to?
<robotgeek> Desh: use amarok dude :)
<Desh> i d/l all the plugins i could find on adept
<Desh> amarok...ew
<Desh> i dun like it :(
<Desh> XMMS is more aethetically pleasing
<robotgeek> Desh: ah, okay. i just love amarok :)
<lengau> okay. I can help with Kaffeine, but I'll have to install XMMS before I can help you tehre.
<lengau> I use Amarok, also.
<_erofee> does anyone know what i can get a dependancy list for packages?
<Desh> well i guess i'll try it
<Desh> anyone tried NoteEdit?
<kosh> ick xmms!
<Desh> or RoseGarden4?
<kosh> that thing is almost unreadable
<Desh> what is?
<kosh> xmms, even at double size it is tiny
<lengau> _efoee: from Konsole: aptitude show <package_name>
<kosh> that apps default ui is a hard coded pixel size
<Desh> On my screen its fine
<kosh> Desh: at what rez and what size monitor?
<Desh> 15 inch @ 1400 by 1050
<kosh> it would be way too small for me on that one
<lengau> Wow, and you can SEE the XMMS buttons?
<kosh> I prefer amarok
<lengau> Me too.
<kosh> lengau: at that rez I didn't even know a single pixel was large enough for one of their buttons ;)
<kpaolo> how does it install a .package??
<kosh> hmm I wonder what a .package file is
<Desh> yeah
<lengau> Desh: In Kaffeine, what's the second last entry in the Settings menu?
<Desh> GStreamer Engine Parameters
<lengau> specifically, what engine are you using?
<lengau> okay.
<Desh> Keffeine plays videos fine
<Desh> its the only one that does
<robotgeek> Desh, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kosh> hmm I have had horrible luck with gstreamer
<Desh> Bless Kaffeine
<kosh> I use xine in everything
<lengau> So do I.
<kosh> I still have not figuredo out how to get gstreamer to do more then stereo output
<kosh> and it has not been very stable for me compared to xine
<lengau> What I'm trying to do is get Kaffeine and XMMS to use the same sound server.
<_erofee> thanks lengau
<Desh> I dont think I use Xine
<Desh> :)
<lengau> So go into the Gstreamer Engine Parameters.
<kosh> well from everything I can find on gstreamer they plan to implement more then stereo sometime in the future
<Desh> OK see, my vid has sounf but the music wont play in XMMS cos it says the sound device is busy
<_shane> I am trying to setup the acpi system on my laptop,  "modprobe acpi" gives the error "FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device"  but this file does exist, can someone help please?
<Desh> *sound
<Desh> as soon as I close Kaffeine XMMS will play music
<Desh> o_O
<Desh> ASLA devine in use...
<Desh> *device
<lengau> Sorry about that.
<kosh> what sound card do you have?
<Desh> nvidia
<Desh> nvidia something 3
<Desh> lol
<lengau> What audio driver is Kaffeine using?
<Desh> ASLA
<lengau> okay. In XMMS, under the Options>Preferences, in the Audio I/O Plugins tab, choose ALSA as your Output plugin.
<Desh> oh sweet
<Desh> thanks
<Desh> hmm i can hear avi's but not see them
<Desh> missing plugins = evil
<lengau> Sorry. Can't help you there. GStreamer doesn't work on my system.
<Desh> k
<Desh> Ill try Xine plugins later
<Desh> lets see if my Gameboy / Snes emulators work in WINE
<Desh> zip is a supported format in Linux?
<lengau> Yeah.
<kosh> it is supported if you install zip support
<lengau> why?
<lengau> True. But it is an open format
<Desh> ok
<Desh> for my emulators
<kosh> I just know that zip and unzip are not always installed by default
<lengau> sudo aptitude install zip
<lengau> if they aren't
<lengau> I believe that Ubuntu distros install them.
<Desh> ah ok
<Desh> yeah i instaled rar support earlier
<lengau> Just a quick poll, coz I've been wondering. What does everyone here generally use to compress audio? Ogg Vorbis? FLAC? MP3? AAC? Something else?
<CheeseBurgerMan> MP3
<Desh> hehehe
<Desh> I love the Gimp
<kosh> ogg
<Desh> Need to learn how to use it well tho, since I used Photoshop
<lengau> Desh: GIMP is fun.
<Desh> MP3
<kosh> I realy like the audio quality compared to mp3
<Desh> Well i dont compress my audio, I d/l it as mp3 lol
<Desh> :-P
<kosh> ick
<lengau> Desh: I'm not sure how similar it is to Photoshop, but perhaps you should give Krita a try. I've never used it myself, but quite a few people I know like it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> kosh: True - I prefer MP3's more universal nature
<Desh> I have it
<kosh> I would never download mp3 from the internet, the quality is crappy
<Desh> really?
<CheeseBurgerMan> kosh: Yeah, generally - although I personally don't mind crappy quality
<Desh> Lol I dont see it
<CheeseBurgerMan> hear. ;)
<Desh> *hear
<Desh> Lol
<kosh> I have a nice 7.1 audio setup, mp3 sound really bad
<lengau> I personally use Ogg vorbis files. If I ever need to send it to a device that only supports MP3, I change it then.
<Desh> Oh well maybe then
<kosh> I get some nasty distortion from the sub and from the high end on low quality files
<kosh> I use 500kb ogg files
<CheeseBurgerMan> lengau: Yeah, but that'll reduce the quality even more
<Desh> mp3 is fine for my mp3 player :)
<Desh> Krita is awesome
<kosh> I don't have a portable player, no need for one :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> kosh: Overkill for lossless, might as well use WavPack
<lengau> YEah, I know, but I prefer Vorbis's Openness/quality.
<kosh> http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=113&product=9306  that is what I have
<kosh> CheeseBurgerMan: when I started encoding at quality 10 oggs I did not even know about stuff like flac, at some point I will probably reencode everything to something like flac
<kosh> besides ogg is easy to encode, pop in an audio cd in kde and then drag the ogg files off :)
<Desh> my 24k quality Rage mp3s pwn all of you =P
<lengau> You can do that with FLACs and MP3's also, though.
<Desh> Anyone here like Interpol?
<lengau> do you mean the police organization or the band?
<lengau> :-P
<regeya> lol
<regeya> pirate all your music in vorbis format and reduce the number of broken laws!
<lengau> lol
<regeya> vorbis is pretty darn good, I'll give it that
<Desh> the band
<Desh> i want limewire for linux >_<
<Desh> Lime Pro
<Snake__> Desh: check out frostwire.com
<lengau> Desh: or giFT with the Apollon frontend.
<Snake__> Gift setup suxxxxxx
<Snake__> gahh
<Desh> does frostwire conect to Limewire servers?
<lengau> Just start Apollon without setting up giFT. It'll work automagically.
<lengau> Frostwire is Limewire.
<Snake__> Desh: its all gnutella, frostwire = open source limewire pro
<Desh> ah i see
<Desh> sweet
<Desh> thanks
<Desh> ew rpm ew
<Desh> I love how Debian/Ubuntu has its own d/l
<lengau> I use Apollon with the OpenFT, Gnutella, Fasttrack, and Ares plugins (some from the ubuntu universe/multiverse repos, some compiled by hand)
<Desh> can i install a deb by right click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install
<Desh> ?
<Snake__> Desh: I think that works
<lengau> Desh: It does/ I do that sometimes.
<lengau> I've hacked that menu item so you can do it with RPMs also (using alien).
<Desh> Lol
<Desh> wow, i dont think Linux could be easier...
<Desh> I thought it was gonna be difficult pssh
<ankur> hey
<ankur> Desh try installing my wireless cad
<ankur> card
<Hobbsee> ankur: hehe
<Hobbsee> seen !wifi?
<Desh> Lol
<Desh> I installed my own WiFI card :)
<Desh> ndiswrapper
* Hobbsee installed her own, with wpa, on dapper
<Desh> wats wpa?
<Hobbsee> wasnt *too* much of a pain - not after teh first time, anyway :P
<Desh> the encryption?
<Hobbsee> !wpa
<ubotu> hmm... wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Hobbsee> hey bimberi_
<Desh> o_O
<Desh> I used ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> Desh: yes, it is
<Desh> :P
<Hobbsee> wpa is the encrytion
<Desh> and WEP
<Hobbsee> yes
<Desh> yeah thought so
<Desh> my WEP wns your WPA
<Desh> *pwns
<Hobbsee> ankur: what did you get so far?
<bimberi_> hi Hobbsee :)
<Desh> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> heh - wpa's safer - keys get regenerated every hour or so
<Desh> hmm
<Desh> thats cool
<Desh> !pwnage
<ubotu> it has been said that pwnage is found at http://pwnage.com
<Desh> no way!
<Desh> LMAO
<ankur> Hobbsee:  well my friend found me some linux based drivers for the Broadcom cards
<ankur> im gunna try those
<Hobbsee> ankur: yep, cool
<Desh> :O
<Desh> Evil
<Desh> I had to use ndiswrapper for my broadcom card
<Desh> and every time i reboot i have to use the CLI to start wlan again -_-
* Hobbsee has no choice, but to use ndiswrapper
* Desh eats Hobbsee
* Desh burps
<Crashoveride> hey gusy I need some help
* Hobbsee is eaten
<Desh> With what, sir?
<Hobbsee> Desh: on dapper?  that shouldnt be happening
<Desh> Nah I use Breezy
<Crashoveride> I am remote desktop from home and need root  to install php4 on my school workstation
<Desh> o_O
<Desh> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Desh> hmm
<Desh> How can ppl use Dapper..if its not out yet...
<Snake__> Desh: DO NOT USE THE LIVE DISK INSTALLER
<Snake__> if you go to dapper
<Snake__> Desh: beta/alpha releases
<Desh> Live Disks are not good for installations duh
<bimberi> !flight5
<ubotu> I guess flight5 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Desh> like KNoppix
<ankur> Hobbsee:  if i can get them to work ill be back
<Desh> Knoppix was my first intro to Linux lol
<Snake__> Desh: no no no no, they are building a installer to combine the 2 disks, right now its havin issues (for me and a few others anyway)
<Crashoveride> I am remote desktop from home and need root  to install php4 on my school workstation
<Desh> OMG every once in a while a screen pops up saying something about my LCD
<Snake__> Desh: knoppix is a made to be live OS, when you upgrade it the whole system goes kaboom
<Desh> yah i know
<Desh> A screen tells me about LCD being on/off
<Desh> How do I turn this off?
<Snake__> Desh: they are writing a program called expresso for ubuntu live that installs the system using a regular install (like mepis or pclinuxos)
<Desh> I thik it has to do with my monitor congfig
<Crashoveride> I am remote desktop from home and need root  to install php4 on my school workstation
<Crashoveride> how can I get root?
<Snake__> Crashoveride: sudo?
<Desh> sudo?
<Desh> :)
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: forget pwnage
<ubotu> nalioth_zZz: i didn't have anything called 'pwnage'
<Crashoveride> lol I did sudo -s and i need a passwrod anyway to get around this?
<Snake__> You cant "Get around" sudo
<Desh> ur pass at school workstation?
<Snake__> you need a password for it
<Hobbsee> Desh: there's a new ndiswrapper :D
<Desh> How do I get to my monitor's config?
<Desh> version?
<Desh> I have 1.11
<Crashoveride> hmph guess I cant get it then...I need root pass right?>
<TubaSoldier> can kubuntu use the same repsoitories as ubuntu?
<Snake__> Crashoveride: correct
<TubaSoldier> and vice versa?
<Snake__> Crashoveride: stopteyin to hack your school :P
<frank23> Crashoveride: the sudo pass is the same as the first user
<Snake__> TubaSoldier: there is only one repo, kubuntu and ubuntu both pull from it
<TubaSoldier> oh. ok
<Snake__> and xubuntu
<Snake__> and edubuntu
<Snake__> :)
<Desh> damn u open frostwire
<lengau> jsut rewrite su to not ask you for your password.
<TubaSoldier> is there DVD playback and mp3 support or does that all have to be hunted down?
<nalioth_zZz> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Crashoveride> I dont want to hack honest, Im logged in as my user but I am like 3 weeks ahead of my PHP class and want to install the version so I can run web php files instead of doing everything fron konsole
<Desh> i hate when I click an app and it doesnt open -_-
<nalioth_zZz> !ircrules
<ubotu> you are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<lengau> *the root password
<Snake__> ubotu: tell TubaSoldier about restricted formats
<TubaSoldier> ok, thanks.
<Desh> i have mp3 support...
<lengau> TubaSoldier: Google Automatix
<Snake__> lengau: if you rewrite sudo it wont help you...
<Snake__> you will then just need to su root yourself
<Desh> How do I get the message teling me about LCD being off to go away forever?
<nalioth_zZz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<frank23> Crashoveride: can't you install ubuntu at home and do everything locally?
<Snake__> nalioth_zZz: are you ok??
<lengau> Snake_: It's a Geekcode joke, and it's rewrite su, not sudo
<Desh> guys, how do i get ot the monitor config?
<Snake__> Desh: kcontrol (alt + F2)
<Crashoveride> frank23: well I have a linux server running, but I want to be able to work on my stuff at school as well, and I cant do that on with my linux server
<Desh> that guves me the run command
<lengau> I use Automatix without any problems (although I didn't keep the sources.list file or anything)
<Snake__> Desh: type kcontrol and run it
<Snake__> lengau: Easy Ubuntu ftw
<Desh> oh ok lol
<robin> hello, i am having trouble playing movies and mp3's in drake. they only work with vlc plaayer, any one help?
<lengau> Snake_: I've used that, too.
<Desh> hmm KDE spash vs Kubuntu splash?
<_shane> I installed kubuntu on a ext3 partition, will just turning the power off damage it?
<Snake__> _shane: why not shut down
<_shane> Snake__: just wondering about accedents mainly.
<lengau> _shane: It might, if it's writing to the disk at the time it powers off
<_shane> lengau: what if its not (at least for a while).
<Snake__> if its a accident, what can you do..but just like ntfs or fat, there is a risk involved
<darkmatter1> hey, I just got kubuntu up and running and I have 2 questions
<Snake__> !ask
<Snake__> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is, like, totally, just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<darkmatter1> first, on the desktop, it always says that there is an unmounted USB device, which it cant ever find
<darkmatter1> is that normal?
<Snake__> nope
<Snake__> lol
<darkmatter1> lol
<darkmatter1> kinda random then...
<Snake__> unless you have a sata hdd, then i might be able to see why it says that
<darkmatter1> although its not hurting the system in any ways I know
<darkmatter1> yeah
<darkmatter1> its sata
<darkmatter1> im dual booting it off a secondary using grub
<lengau> _shane: it can normally just replay the journal and get it sort or working.
<Snake__> ya thats why, right click it and see how big of a drive it is
<darkmatter1> and both the primary and secondary are sata
<Snake__> its probly your hdd
<darkmatter1> it says 0 bytes
<Snake__> what if you access it
<Snake__> (open it)
<darkmatter1> cant
<_shane> lengau: ok.
<darkmatter1> it doesnt work
<Snake__> odd...
<Snake__> I dunno man
<Snake__> lol
<darkmatter1> and, its not the same device label as my hd
<darkmatter1> my hd is hdb according to linux
<darkmatter1> its like sdc
<Snake__> but I know some times sata shows up as usb
<darkmatter1> i think
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> then i have noo idea
<darkmatter1> ok
<darkmatter1> ohhhh well
<darkmatter1> but, this i need to know
<Snake__> #2 ?? ?
<darkmatter1> I need to get my wifi working
<Snake__> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<darkmatter1> i have a belkin 802.11 g usb adapter card
<Snake__> good luck my man.
<darkmatter1> k
* Snake__ goes to attend his dapper
* Hobbsee_ is back, had some trouble with ndiswrapper
<Columcille> I'm a new Kubuntu user, just installed the latest release, and I'm wondering how to upgrade from KDE 3.4.3 to KDE 3.5.2? I'm using Adept and added one of the repositories listed as having KDE 3.5.2, and Adept shows packages able to be updated to 3.5.2 but says something about break upgrade when I tell it to upgrade, so I'm assuming I've missed a step somewhere. :)
<Hobbsee> Columcille: it just means that some packages will be removed, as they are no longer in kde 3.5.2  - it should be fine
<Columcille> the packages are marked upgradable, but when I tell it to upgrade it gives the break message and won't let me mark more than one at a time for upgrade
<cedric> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<cedric> See `config.log' for more details.
<cedric> thats my problem when trying to install qtcurve
<Snake__> cedric: sudo apt-get install build-esstentials
<Snake__> I hope I spelled that right
<cedric> what is this package?
<Snake__> cedric: has the C compier and a few others you will need to build programs
<Snake__> cedric: its "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" (correctly spelled :) )
<lengau> Columcille: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<lengau> Columcille: sorry. didn't read whole message.
<cedric> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<cedric> thats what happen now when i try ./configure
<cedric> :S
<cedric> any idea whats wrong?
<Columcille> still can't get past 'break' packages, it won't let me upgrade a package marked 'break'. Went to the prompt with 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and it listed the kde packages I have installed but says "The following packages have been kept back"
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Hobbsee> cedric: ^
<cedric> listening...
<cedric> ok ill try
<cedric> wow installing a simple theme looks like a little pain ;) for a newbie
<Hobbsee> cedric: which theme, and is it already in ubuntu already?
<kakalto> when's dapper coming out?
<cedric> qtcurve
<Snake__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<cedric> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<lengau> kakalto: June 1, I believe
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<kakalto> so are they calling it 6.04 or 6.06?
<crimsun> the latter
<Snake__> 6.06
<kakalto> then they haven't gone completely insane :] 
<crimsun> that's only because we went completely insane ages ago.
<kakalto> excellent... x] 
<kakalto> I see (k)(ed)ubuntu decided to delay, then microsoft followed suit?
<Snake__> lol
<kakalto> think mac'll tag along too?
<kakalto> :P
<Snake__> crimsun: ubuntu dapper is a huge jump, wish I could say the same for kubuntu :(
<Columcille> so it's true that ubuntu is a trend setter?
<Hobbsee> cedric: hmmm...it's not already in the repos
<Snake__> Columcille: of course
<kakalto> I think we should just organise a global coder's timefreeze for a couple of months
<kosh> kubuntu is a pretty big jump, the difference is that they have also provided packages for most of the upgrades
<kakalto> give everyone a bit of time :)
<kosh> like kde has version 3.5.2 packages on the kubuntu homepage
<kosh> that is a major upgrade over the default version in breezy
<lengau> Quite
<Columcille> which I can't get going hehe
<cedric> Hobbsee: no it isnt
<cedric> i sure try there before :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cedric> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<cedric> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<cedric> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Snake__> kosh: meh but its not nearly as big a jump as ubuntu was... (But i have been running cutting edge kubuntu...which may be why :) )
<cedric> thats where im at right now
<Hobbsee> cedric: do you have the link to the qt curve page?
<cedric> Hobbsee: no i dont
<Hobbsee> install...libqt3-headers
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<lengau> Columcille: log out, go to terminal 1 (Ctrl_Alt_F1), log in, stop KDM (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop) and upgrade (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<cedric> thats many lib installation wish i didnt mess something up
<crimsun> Snake__: um, just wait til KDE 4.0
<cedric> ibqt3-headers is installed already :S
<Hobbsee> cedric: this?  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5065
<Hobbsee> oh...hmmm...
<Hobbsee> if you install kde-devel, that will work
<Hobbsee> but that's a lot of packages
<cedric> thats weird that it takes that many package for a theme
<Hobbsee> it looks very nice...
* Hobbsee downloads
<kosh> Snake__: kubuntu would have been a large jump if kubuntu had not kept putting out updated packages with all the cool new features
<kosh> Snake__: I don't think that ubuntu did that so theirs is a larger jump, however theirs also has more bugs as a result
<cedric> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36953 ... thats what im trying to install
<w6bi> So - most of my running services indicate not running in the control panel (even though they really are running).  Got any suggestions?
<w6bi> And I can't keep the printer running; lpq reports it going off line when trying to printer (regardless of whether it's hooked up USB or parallel...)
<Columcille> still no luck upgrading to kde 3.5.2 :/
<lengau> Columcille: Sorry.
<lengau> Columcille: I dont' have any more ideas.
<Columcille> are there some general guides out there to managing packages in ubuntu? something that goes beyond the very basic details in the user guide?
<Columcille> looking for info as basic as why packages would be kept back. google isn't answering me yet. :)
<lengau> I'll try to help
<lengau> What have you tried so far? Is the KDE 3.5.2 repo in your /etc/apt/soruces.list file?
<Columcille> yes, and adept properly shows me the packages that could be upgraded to 3.5.2. When I do apt-get dist-upgrade from the prompt, it lists 68 KDE packages that are upgradable but are held back
<lengau> does it give a reason?
<Columcille> no hehe
<Columcille> I installed the synaptic package manager and tried from that, and it said the reason was all the files depended on the 3.5.2 kdelibs package, but it wouldn't upgrade because it depended on other 3.5.2 packages which themselves depended on 3.5.2....
<Columcille> double-checking that now to make sure I didn't overlook something
<Desh> if a file is a tgz, can i install it in kubuntu?
<Desh> or does it have to be deb?
<crowbar> Desh: You can install it, but it won't be integrated into the apt/deb system.  You should try to use a deb file if there is one.
<Desh> hmm ok
<Desh> and what about a cpkg file?
<Desh> same as tgz?
<crowbar> Desh: Don't know.  never used a cpkg file but I would assume it should be no problem.  Just make sure you know how to uninstall the packages in case they bork something.
<Desh> ah ok, I found a deb tho
<lengau> If the tgz file is a binary file, you could possibly use alien to convert it to a deb.
<Desh> oh ok
<Desh> yay
<lengau> What are you trying to get, anyway?
<Desh> cedega
<Desh> =P
<lengau> ahh.
<Desh> hmm
<Desh> many time
<Desh> s
<lengau> do they have an RPM?
<Desh> i click on a proggy but it doesnt run
<Desh> they might
<Desh> Like Frostwire doest run when i click it in the menu
<Desh> and i tried installing an exe but it never loaded up
<lengau> Desh and Columcille: sudo apt-get -f install
<Desh> ah ok RO installation is working =)
<Desh> whats that?
<Columcille> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<Desh> what does that comand do?
<Desh> i mean
<Desh> what does it install?
<lengau> apt-get -f install fixes any broken dependencies
<Columcille>        -f, --fix-broken
<lengau> yeah.
<Desh> oh ok
<Desh> thanks
<Columcille> here I'm running a fresh install, just loaded kubuntu tonight. I've added a small handfull of packages via adept but haven't fiddled with anything dangerous, yet. :)
<Desh> hmmm see i clicked frostwire
<Desh> and i see the bounching icon
<Desh> but then is disappears
<Desh> never loads up
<lengau> Columcille: Maybe a two step process is needed. Try changing kde352 to kde35 in sources.list. That'll install KDE 3.5
<Desh> what is he trying to do?
<Columcille> looks like I can tell kdelibs-bin to upgrade, and it will do so - but will remove all installed kde applications. May try that with the vague hope that I can go back and re-add the others without a problem
<Columcille> hmm, I'll try that first hehe
<lengau> Columcille: Then log out, restart KDM and log in again. Then upgrade to 3.5.2
<Columcille> :-D
<Columcille> upgrading to 3.5
<Desh> im installing ragnarok online with WinE
<Desh> :)
<lengau> That's what I did (of course, with a few weeks between 3.5 and 3.5.2, but you know...)
<Columcille> trying 3.5 first would not have occured to me, thanks.
<lengau> You're welcome.
<lengau> is it working?
<Columcille> yes, it's upgrading packages now
<Columcille> 3.5
<Columcille> when done I'll try 3.5.2
<lengau> Cool. I'll email the Kubuntu guys and let them know about that if the 3.5.2 upgrade works.
<Columcille> I'm coming to kubuntu from gentoo, from a host of other distros in the years before that. Still prefer gentoo for servers, but I wanted to play with some other, simpler options for desktop. Kubuntu impresses me thus far.
<Columcille> okay, couldn't go from 3.5.0 to 3.5.2, so I'm doing 3.5.1 hehe, that is working so far. After that I'll try 2 again
<lengau> okay. maybe it's something in their server, in which case I'll notify them about that.
<Columcille> still didn't work, gave the same error
<robotgeek> Columcille: what error
<Columcille> using deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/ breezy main
<Columcille> robotgeek: well, to call it an error is a bit of an overstatement hehe, it's not really telling me anything
<Columcille> apt-get dist-upgrade will list the kde packages but will say 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 70 not upgraded.
<Columcille> no information given as to why they won't upgrade
<Columcille> is there a way to have it give me more info?
<robotgeek> Columcille: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Desh> cmooon
<Desh> I hope this works :)
<Columcille> robotgeek: erm, that's what I did, as I indicated above
<robotgeek> Columcille: hmm, do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Columcille> well, I didn't say sudo, but I sent it through sudo hehe
<lengau> Perhaps try from a differenc server?
<Columcille> I asked myself the same thing, it isn't shown as installed via adept, but I'm running a fresh kubuntu install and I'd assume the kubuntu desktop files came with the fresh install
<lengau> Yes. it does.
<lengau> It automatically uninstalls when you upgrade KDE, though, I believe
<Columcille> it was shown as not installed before I did an upgrade
<lengau> okay.
<lengau> Perhaps try from a different server?
<robotgeek> Columcille: you should probably have had it installed before you tried anything
<lengau> try deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu breezy main
<robotgeek> Columcille: it's not the mirrors, i'm using the same one as you are
<lengau> Where in the world are you?
<Desh> amg ok i click the wine app and it doesnt load
<lengau> Desh: reboot.
<lengau> Or at least log out and log in.
<Columcille> that site gives the same response
<Desh> oh ok, will do, thanks
* Columcille scratches his head
<lengau> I was using the kubuntu.org server, too when I upgraded.
<Columcille> you up'd to 3.5.2? from which version?
<lengau> 3.5.1
<lengau> Try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lengau> aptitude usually gives quite good output.
<ged> I'm running dapper, and my xine install doesn't understand how to play back any mp3 files....
<ged> am I missing a package?
<lengau> ged: this channel is still for breezy. try #ubuntu+1.
<Columcille> hehe it just says the same thing
<ged> k
<lengau> hmm...
* lengau repeatedly hits head against keyboard
<lengau> xftr
<lengau> jjtynjbfr
<lengau> dt6i
<tubasoldier> lengau what package did you tell me to search for earlier to install lame and other codecs like that?
<lengau>  t555555bn
<lengau> tubasoldier: lame is just the package lame
<kameron> "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.1-ubuntu1) ..." stalls every time. anyone else experiencing this? i'm in dapper.
<lengau> kameron: this channel is for breezy. Try #ubuntu+1
<kameron> lengau, already did, just thought i'd cover my options. thanks though.
<Columcille> ok, I think I'm going to reinstall kubuntu to start fresh, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed (it's now among the packages that won't install hehe) and try from there.
<lengau> Okay.
<lengau> Columcille: Wait, don't do that yet.
<Columcille> other ideas?
<lengau> thinking
<robotgeek> kameron: try apt-cache clean and try reinstalling
* lengau puts thinking cap on
* lengau thinks robotgeek is onto something
<robotgeek> lengau: well, just guessing :)
<Columcille> okay, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fails because of two dependencies: kaddressbook ksysguard. kaddressbook requires libgnokii2
<lengau> Columcille: robotgeek's idea for kameron might work for you, too.
<lengau> WAIT! I THINK I HAVE IT
<robotgeek> Columcille: and why doesn't libgnokii2 install?
* lengau smells bacon
<robotgeek> ged, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lengau> Columcille: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Columcille> robotgeek: it's not finding it in my repositories, trying to hunt down why
<lengau> Columcille: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Columcille> do now hehe, libgnokii2 now installed
* lengau quotes Office Space
<lengau> Always some mundane detail
<lengau> does it upgrade now?
<Columcille> having a problem with ksysguard, says that ksysguard depends on ksysguardd3.5.1 but ksysguardd3.5.2 is to be installed - and yet I've set up my repositories for 3.5.1
<Columcille>   ksysguard: Depends: ksysguardd (= 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed
<lengau> set your repos for 3.5.2
<Columcille> let me clean the cache
<Columcille> hey, there we go
<Columcille> switched to 3.5.2 now and it is upgrading it all
<ged> robotgeek: thanks, through that I indirectly figured out that it was I missing libxine-extracodecs...  I thought because I had xmms working before I should have been okay...  maybe I'll file a bug that amarok should complain if it doesn't want to play a codec
<lengau> Why didn't I think of that before?
* lengau hits head on keyboard repeatedly
<Columcille> so how are the universe/multiverse sources different from others?
<ged> right now it just instantly finishes playback
<lengau> There are four official Kubuntu sources.
<lengau> the two that are by default enabled are main and restricted.
<lengau> main is any free software that is considered stable, and restricted is non-free software
<lengau> Universe is basically "testing" and multiverse is anything that's been contributed, iirc
<robotgeek> lengau: nope
<lengau> then what is it?
<robotgeek> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<lengau> Main and Restriced are the only officially supported repositories.
<Columcille> ok update done, restarting x. bbiam
<lengau> So Universe is contrib and multiverse is non-free contrib (in debian terms)?
<lengau> robotgeek: (I was a debian user before I switched to Kubuntu)
<robotgeek> lengau: i don't recall the debian terms, i used it 1.5 years ago
<lengau> okay.
<Columcille> very nice, all works.
<lengau> YAY!!!
<Columcille> even kubuntu-desktop is installed now hehe
* lengau stands and cheers!!!!!!
<Columcille> thanks for the help lengau and robotgeek
<lengau> you're welcome. sorry it took so long
<fatejudger> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<fatejudger> for some reason my wireless doesn't start up at boot
<Columcille> psh, that just gave me more chances to learn stuff hehe
<lengau> Well, must be going. Hope you like 3.5.2, Columcille!
<Columcille> thanks again. :)
<lengau> :-)
<myndmelder> Evening everyone
<fatejudger> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> hey again fatejudger
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: for some reason wireless seems very strange in Dapper
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it doesn't autodetect cards
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and bring up wireless connections
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: are the cards supposed to be autodetected, or do you use ndiswrapper?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: atheros
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: you using network manager kde at all?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: no
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I had to edit /etc/network/interfaces to get it working
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> is there an auto (interface) line there?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I got the card to come up
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but it doesn't properly do dhcp
<Hobbsee> yep, does it fully work, once it's up?
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I wish that they would have built in the facilities to autodetect cards
<Hobbsee> what's the line below auto (interface)?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I thought they were supposed to, or did they run out of time?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: meet knm
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> when you get dapper :P
<Hobbsee> it detects quite nicely
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what does?
<Hobbsee> network-manager-kde
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well I have Dapper on my laptop now
<_lukasz> hey
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what kind of options do I have?
<_lukasz> i have a Question
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> rumour has it, ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<_lukasz> how i can change language in my KDE ? before i have Gnome and than i have ny poish language but now i have only english ... How i can change it ?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it's probably easier to force your wireless to work without knm first.  what does iwconfig and /etc/network/interfaces look like?  can you pastebin them please?
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: system settings, regions and accessibility,
<_lukasz> please answer me here
<_lukasz> ok
<_lukasz> but i was there
<Hobbsee> country/region & language tab
<Hobbsee> add language
<_lukasz> and in list i have only english
<_lukasz> i done that
<_lukasz> but there is onlky english
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: add the country that you want first, then do the language?
<_lukasz> yes i done that
<_lukasz> but in list i still have only english
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> what language did you want?
<_lukasz> polish
<Hobbsee> !+info language-pack-pl
<ubotu> language-pack-pl: (translation updates for language Polish), section translations, is optional. Version: 20051011 (breezy), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Hobbsee> !+info language-pack-kde-pl
<ubotu> language-pack-kde-pl: (KDE translation updates for language Polish), section translations, is optional. Version: 20060126 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<fatejudger_> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/630348
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: you may want install both of them, then try again
<_lukasz> ok
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: auto ath0 is usually above the ath0 parameters, so you might want to swap them
<Hobbsee> and i wonder what that script does
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: then check iwconfig, to see if your essid shows up, otherwise do a "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Chiron", until it shows up in iwconfig
<_lukasz> IT WORKS !
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: yay!
<_lukasz> Hobbsee thx :)
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: no problems :)
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: use apt-cache search pl for other interesting localisation packages you may want to install
<_lukasz> but how to use it ? :P
<_lukasz> i havew linux only few hours ;P
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: then sudo apt-get install (packagename)
<Xsecrets> anyone know how to find a bad .desktop file?
<Hobbsee> better still, use adept, then search for pl
<Hobbsee> and click install for any that look useful
<_lukasz> but what packagename ?
<_lukasz> i dont know what packages are useful ;P
<Hobbsee> _lukasz: in adept, it gives you a whole lot of package descriptions
<Hobbsee> by those descriptions, you'll see if they're useful
<Hobbsee> if in doubt, you can always install ones at random or something :P
<_lukasz> but how i know which i of them need ?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the Network Config thing didn't work
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and now keeps crashing
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yeah, it never does.  why were you in there?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: just to test it out
<Hobbsee> it stops crashing, when the network works..
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I know there's a program for Linux that autodetects these cards now
<Hobbsee> oh...hehe...i coulda told you that - i filed a bug on that months ago
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: they must have delayed the implementation in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> there may well be
<Hobbsee> do the devs know it exists?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm sure they do
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it probably took to long to implement
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: do you have a link to it?  i've never heard of it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: there are oodles of programs written now for easy autodetection
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't have it offhand, do a little googling and I'm sure you'll find it
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> if looking for the right thing
<heinkel_111> good morning :)
* kokurya^afk is back.
<robotgeek> kokurya-kai: hmm, public aways and arrivals :)
<_lukasz> :P
<_lukasz> i have another question
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> I guess ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<_lukasz> o :P
<_lukasz> how i can write polish sings ?
<Hobbsee> sings?
<_lukasz> letters
<_lukasz> in my kaybord
<_lukasz> ??
<_lukasz> did somone know ?
<simian__> if I insert a picture into Kword and save it, the next time i open the document, the picture would have moved to somewhere in the second page
<simian__> is this a known bug or am i missing something
<fatejudger> simian__: are you using the new Release Candidate?
<simian__> yes rc1
<fatejudger> simian__: maybe, go on their bug tracking system and see
<fatejudger> simian__: if not, report it as a bug
<spiritz> please report it as a bug so it get fixed
<simian__> fatejudger: ok will do
<fatejudger> simian__: for some reason RC1 does seem a little buggier than beta 2
<fatejudger> simian__: if Beta 2 worked for you, you can always downgrade in the meantime
<Hobbsee> what's this for?
<fatejudger> simian__: it won't hurt anything
<Hobbsee> koffice, or soemthing?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: KWord
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: RC1 seems a little flaky
<Hobbsee> mm...was a good guess then :)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: Beta 2 was pretty solid, I'm surprised
<Hobbsee> heh - so the opposite of kde 3.5 packages, yep
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well you did see the RC1 thing
<Hobbsee> yes, and plenty of thigns could be released at RC1
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but how many Kubuntu packages have been released at RC1
<Hobbsee> good point
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that are common
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: anyway, equation editor seems broken
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm kind of pissed
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: guess I'll have to downgrade or something
<Hobbsee> :(
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: meh, I've given up on Equation Editor for Kword
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I just use MS Word
<fatejudger> that's the only reason I boot into Windows now
<fatejudger> is for Word
<Hobbsee> :(
<fatejudger> maybe Crossover might work for me
<robotgeek> oo equation editor is pretty good, with conversion to latex also
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ;) thanks ubotu
<fatejudger> robotgeek: the equation editor for OOo is horrible
<fatejudger> robotgeek: no WYSIWYG
<robotgeek> fatejudger: it has wysiwyg
<fatejudger> robotgeek: where?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: you can see the equation when you type it?
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I meant like you click on the fraction
<fatejudger> robotgeek: button
<fatejudger> robotgeek: and then the fraction comes up
<fatejudger> robotgeek: then you can type in that
<fatejudger> robotgeek: remembering all of that equation editor shorthand is stupid
<fatejudger> robotgeek: and makes copying and pasting difficult
<robotgeek> fatejudger: hmm, it worked well for me :)
<fatejudger> robotgeek: oh, I see, it's a combo
<fatejudger> robotgeek: wtf, it won't resize properly
<fatejudger> robotgeek: this is even worse than KWord
<fatejudger> anyway, I'm out
<fatejudger> I'll cya guys later
<[Nige] > anyone know how to get a soundblaster live and kmixer to work properly
<[Nige] > ?
<[Nige] > if I hit mute on the master volume it only mutes the front speakers
<me2win> [Nige] , not sure
<[Nige] > hmm okay
<[Nige] > i also need to get my multimedia kesy working
<[Nige] > they dont seem to work with keytouch :S
<me2win> keyboard config is in the system settings
<danimo> has anyone noticed that kwin is more crashy on dapper since the 3.5.2 update?
<dr3as> hmm, got dependency error when trying to install opera
<dr3as> on dapper that is
<robotgeek> danimo: it hasn't crashed for me in about 3 days
<danimo> ok
<rubso> hey guys, do you know how to share my connection to my Xbox 360?
<rubso> Hello ?!
<robotgeek> rubso: well, i guess no one knows :)
<SlicerDicer-> where the hell are the kernel headers?
<robotgeek> SlicerDicer-, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SlicerDicer-> robotgeek: errrm its already on my system
<SlicerDicer-> I am just trying to locate the includes
<ninniuz> hi have you visited amarok 1.3.9 download pages?
<seletz> moin.
<s08> hai
<Den> Hi - There are Mouse, Wifi & KDE problems with the new kubuntu - can someone here help?
<Hobbsee> Den: ah yep, i think there's a bug on that in malone, with how to solve it
<Den> Hobbsee: ?? So, what do I do?
<iGadget> morining
<robin> what is skim ?
<heinkel_111> Den: which version?
<Den> Hobbsee: & there's a bug in _what_?  I mentioned 3 defferent problems
<Hobbsee> Den: in the mouse scroll.
<Den> heinkel_111: the dev release 5?
<heinkel_111> 5.10 = breezy or are you using the development cersion a.k.a dapper?
<Den> Hobbsee: well, it's is the speed of the mouse, I haven't gotten to using the scroll yet
<Den> heinkel_111: dev
<Den> heinkel_111: release 5?
<Hobbsee> Den: ahhh....
<Hobbsee> that was supposed to be fixed, in flight 5, i thought
<Den> The mouse takes about 10 passes across the mouse pad to move fully across the scr4een\
<Hobbsee> hmm...where's that solution gone?
<heinkel_111> what is the offical version number of dapper anyway..i thought that would be 6?
<Den> I tried to adjust the acceleration from 2 (default) to 10, but no difference
<heinkel_111> any way i am on breezy..no help from me :P
<Hobbsee> ack, where's it gone!
<Den> Is this a KDE, or sony vaio, or ubuntu problem?
<Den> Hobbsee: ??
<Hobbsee> Den: looking for it...
<Den> Hobbsee: ok, waiting...
<Hobbsee> looks like launchpad search is borked again
<Hobbsee> i should be assigned to this bug - i wrote it!
<Hobbsee> well, i wrote the bug report!
<Den> Hobbsee: Also, regarding the mouse, tapping on the mousepad fails to make a mouseclick - is that something you are asware of also?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<visik7> anyone here using crossoffice ?
<Den> Hobbsee: ok. Are you assigned to that also?
<Hobbsee> IIRC, it's in the same bug
<Hobbsee> i just cant seem to find it at all, for some reason
<Den> Hobbsee: Are the mouse problems bugs in KDE itself, or in Kubuntu's implementation?
<Hobbsee> it's in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Hobbsee> solution is to add stuff to a file
<Hobbsee> ahh...it might be on the forums, too...
<Den> Hobbsee: `is that a configuration issue, or a code issue?
<Hobbsee> config, i think
<Hobbsee> there's a known fix
<Den> Hobbsee: Gotcha.   Are you a kde coder?  A kubuntu configurator?
<Hobbsee> Den: not yet, i'm a user, and looking to get into that, and i've packaged some of the stuff
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> Den: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/28648
<Den> Hobbsee: I'm lookin at the page.  Is there something I can do to fix this on my laptop?
<Hobbsee> Den: i'm listed as part of the devel team, too :)
<Hobbsee> Can every body please use the default config and add the following 3 lines to the synpatic section of xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> Option "MinSpeed" "1.0"
<Hobbsee> Option "MaxSpeed" "1.0"
<Hobbsee> Option "AccelFactor" "0.3"
<Hobbsee> In some cases this will speed up too much.
<Den> Hobbsee: Devel for Kub or Ub?
<Hobbsee> or keep scrolling down, for the next fix
<Hobbsee> Den: both
<Den> Hobbsee: So, should  add those options to some config file on my system?
<Hobbsee> yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> Den: this link, from the bug report, works quite well: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=673281#post673281
<Hobbsee> then after you've done it, restart x
<kosh> synaptic seciton of xorg.conf?
<Hobbsee> kosh: yes
<kosh> ah for a touchpad
<kosh> I don't have one of those
<kosh> and I definitely can't use a default xorg.conf
<nico8481> hi
<mendred> Tm_t: thr?
<Hobbsee> kosh: i get that bug too - so i backup my xorg.conf each time, and copy it, along with sources list, etc
<kosh> I don't have that bug
<kosh> what I have is a quad monitor setup
<kosh> a default xorg.conf won't work at all
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, so I read the 2nd page you mentioned.  That's quite longer than th 3 options for min, max & accel you mentioned.  Will changing those 3 options work, or do I need that whole section from the web page?
<Hobbsee> Den: i'm not sure.  the 3 options worked for me
<Hobbsee> and do you have the latest updates?
<wincide> hi, first sorry about my english, i only  speak a little bit. I have a problem with kwifimanager... all networks (including mine, without wep encription) seems to be wep encripted
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, and what about getting that fixed in the iso?
<wincide> and i cannot connecto to any of these
<Hobbsee> Den: it's supposedly fixed by the later version
<Hobbsee> wincide: you on dapper?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<wincide> Hobbsee:  breezy
<Hobbsee> wincide: ok, use that ^ guide up there, and configure your wifi via the command line (console), rather than with the gnome config tools
<Den> Hobbsee: I just dl'd the iso yesterday, & this problem is there.  The Synaptix touchpad has only 4 options set in /etc/...
<Hobbsee> Den: which ISO did you download?
<Den> Hobbsee: The latest, I think
<wincide> i don't know if its a bug in kwifimanager, but there's no encription
<Den> Hobbsee: How can I tell from my running system
<Hobbsee> wincide: yeah, it's a bug in kwifimanager
<Den> ?
<Hobbsee> Den: as to which flight?  dont remember.  run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> that'll get you the latest packages
<wincide> Hobbsee:  do u know another kde program to manage wifi ?
<mescaline> anyone alive?
<mescaline> I installed Ubuntu, and i was never asked to set a root password, but i was asked to set another username/password so i added mescaline/******, but i cant login with any of it...
<Den> Hobbsee: Can't do that yet, cause of the next bug - wifi won't cconnect - I'll get to that in a minute here.
<Hobbsee> Den: ah, i thought you were connected with that machine now, via a wired connection
<Hobbsee> !tell mescaline about root
<Den> Hobbsee: No, 2 machines
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Blippe> mescaline, the "root" password is your userpassword, and if that doesn't work you must have borked it at the installation
<Hobbsee> Den: let's do the wifi first then - what type of encryption are you using?
<mescaline> damn
<bimberi> mescaline: boot into recovery mode (which boots to a root shell) and set the password with 'passwd mescaline'
<mescaline> hah the username was wrong
<mescaline> i was gonna have "mescaline" but i've typed "mescalien"
<mescaline> another question, when i boot the screen turns black after initializing, then i have to type ctrl+alt+f1 to get into console, how can i configure so i go to X by default instead?
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, I added the 3 lines to Synaptic, and logged out of my kde session.  Do I go to a root console, & do "restartx"?
<Hobbsee> Den: no, just ctrl + alt + backspace, then login again
<Den> Hobbsee: I'd logged out before you sent your msg.  I relogged in - no change.  I do ctrl-alt-bsp, & nothing happens.  What do I do?
<Hobbsee> Den: hmm...you did save /etc/X11/xorg.conf, didnt you?
<Hobbsee> how'd you edit it?
<Hobbsee> (exploring the stupidity options, as something's screwed up, and we may as well try the simple stuff first)
<Den> Hobbsee: I saved the original as a backup, edited the original & saved it.
<Den> Hobbsee: changed the name on the original
<Hobbsee> so you used sudo nano, or kdesu kate, or something?
<mescaline> When i try to start X i get this message: "Fatal Error: Server is already active for display 0"
<Den> Hobbsee: vi
<Hobbsee> Den: and the changes are still there now?
<Hobbsee> in the file, that is?
<Den> Hobbsee: So, crl alt bsp does nothing - how do I restart?
<Hobbsee> something's weird about this...
<Hobbsee> Den: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Den> Hobbsee: the changes are  in the file.
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/x<tab> restart
<Hobbsee> try the dkm restart then
<mescaline> <tab> ended up with text org-common? :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds right
<mescaline> k i did it, should i do startx again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: what happens if you press 'ctrl+alt+f7'?
<mescaline> lemme try
<mescaline> comes to the console again
<Den> Hobbsee: I did su to root, (I'd already set a root pw up), then did "/etc/init.d/kdm restart", and that killed the X & dropped me to the text (non x) console.  Alt-F7 does nothing - X is dead.
<Hobbsee> try startx then?
<Den> Hobbsee: er, ctrl-alt-F7
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: and what happens if you `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart`?
<mescaline> command not found
<Den> Hobbsee: ok, X is starting, and the mouse moves nice now :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> but you shouldnt log into the gui as root
<Den> Hobbsee: I log into the gui as user
<Hobbsee> Den: not with start x, from a root shell...
<Den> Hobbsee: You right.  I just logged out now, & will reloginn
<Hobbsee> :) k
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: you want KDE right?
<mescaline> Kamping_Kaiser i dunno i just want X :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: eright.... what do you want to do with your x?
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects you want more then just x
<mescaline> what you mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: well it sounds like you did a server install and just installed part of x, or borked a dist-upgrade - is that correct?
<mescaline> umm nope.. i installed this: ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: type in either "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop"
<mescaline> k
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, I'm rebooting so I get into a known state.  It looks like those 3 lines fixed the scrolling, though - so 1)  Why didn't my attempt to fix the scrollin from within the kde mouse control work?
<mescaline> "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<Hobbsee> Den: dont know, but i have vague ideas.  do you really want to know?
<Den> Hobbsee: and 2)  Why wan't this fix in the latest release, & 3) Will the fix get into the next release??
<Kamping_Kaiser> mescaline: o_0 ok. can you join #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with me there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> this isnt a Kubuntu question anymore :)
<Den> Hobbsee: Yes, short answer please
<Hobbsee> Den: it'll get fixed - it's apparently already fixed, in the latest packages
<mescaline> Kamping_Kaiser oh ok go to the offtopic channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Den> Hobbsee: latest packages means the ones after the last build?
<Hobbsee> well, i suspect the mouse section in kcontrol refers to ksynaptics or something, which is a different package
<Hobbsee> after the last flight, yes
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, & THANKS!!!! for your help :)
<Hobbsee> do an apt-cache show xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Hobbsee> what version does it say?
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<Den> Hobbsee: Version: 0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu2
<Hobbsee> Den: yeah, the latest upgrade to that package fixes it
<Den> Hobbsee: If I had had a net connection on that laptop, would I have been able to do an apt-get update, & have gotten the fix?
<Hobbsee> Den: yes
<Den> Hobbsee: While were on the mouse topic, can we get the double click by tapping on the touchpad to work?
<Hobbsee> i thoguht that should fix it
<Hobbsee> maybe try some more of the options from that thread
<Den> Hobbsee: Or, might it be better to fix the wifi, so I can update?
<Hobbsee_away> dishes, back soon
<Hobbsee_away> Den: the later, yes
<Hobbsee_away> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Den> Hobbsee_away: Please msg to let me know you're back.  BTWE, I have this exact laptop wifi setup running properly under the stable kubuntu (the 5 month old released kubuntu)
<nico8481> how do you call the < > characters ?
<robin> how can I create a version.h while not having to compile the whole kernel
<alessandro_> Hi Can anybody know why I can't read mp3 with amarok but only with xmms?
<heinkel_111> i don't know xmms, bui i suppose you are missing some packages that makes amaroK able to read mp3
<heinkel_111> I suggest a search on http://www.kubuntuforums.net on "amaroK mp3"
<alessandro_> heinkel_111: I think it also but the same problem is also under Kakkeine
<Den> Hi - can anyone here help me get wifi setup under the test release of Kub?
<alessandro_> heinkel_111: kaffeine sorry
<heinkel_111> probably because amaraoK and kaffeine use exactly the same packages to play mp3 :)
<heinkel_111> speaking of kaffeine
* heinkel_111 gets a cup of coffee
<alessandro_> heinkel_111: I hope... Now I read the forum thanks
<heinkel_111> do you use breezy (Kubuntu 5.10?)
<heinkel_111> alessandsro: i had same problems myself when i installed about 2 weeks ago
<Den> Wifi help, anyone?????
<alessandro_> heinkel_111: I use dapper
<Hobbsee_away> Den: ping
<Den> Hobbsee_away: hey
<Den> Hobbsee: I looked over that wifi page, it refers to gnome gui wifi mgr - where's the kde page?
<Hobbsee> Den: so what's the story with the wireless - do you need to use ndiswrapper for it?
<Hobbsee> there isnt one - you need the console section of it
<Hobbsee> (yet)
<heinkel_111> alessandro_: I use breezy, enogh hacking to get that working.I wouldn't want to wrestle with the development version :P
<Den> Hobbsee: I didn't need that for the released Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Den: right, so where is the problem?
<Den> Hobbsee: With the release Kub, I don't recall what I had to do to get it workin, but now it just alwas works, iirc.
<Hobbsee> want to paste the iwconfig, ifconfig, and /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin, please?
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Den> Hobbsee: so, I did the test install with the wifi card installed in pcmcia.
<Hobbsee> alessandro_: install libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> Den: yep
<Den> Hobbsee: I think it found the card when it did the install
<Hobbsee> right, yep - are any of the lights flashing on the card at all?
<Den> Hobbsee: So, I go to the kde system settings > network settings
<Hobbsee> and it crashes, when you hit configure?
<Den> Hobbsee: The only led is "on"
<Hobbsee> Den: right, good
<Hobbsee> want to paste the iwconfig, ifconfig, and /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin, please?
<Den> Hobbsee: also, on console, ifconfig shows only l0
<Hobbsee> what about iwconfig?
<Den> Hobbsee: and, iwconfig, strangely, shows "eth1 no wireless extensions", and "eth0 " has the wifi info - that is reverse of what the released kubuntu shows, iirc
<Hobbsee> right, okay
<Den> Hobbsee: on the regular kub, iirc, eth0 is the wired port, & eth1 is the wifi port
<Hobbsee> what does sudo ifup eth0 do?
<Den> Hobbsee: "ifup eth0" (I'm logged in as root on the console) shows "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Hobbsee> okay...
<Den> Hobbsee: strange
<Hobbsee> is there anything about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Hobbsee> right, launchpad bug search is BORKED!
<Den> Hobbsee:`No, only lo
<vicks> ahould i have an akregator icon in my konq sidebar? i have asked for it in #kde and they say i should have one. is it removed in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Den: right
<Kamping_Kaiser> Den: check you have an "auto eth0" line in your network configs
<Hobbsee> vicks: try running akregator first, then you'll get an icon
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: he just did that
<Den> Kamping_Kaiser: Where are my "network configs"
<Den> ?
<Hobbsee>  /etc/network/interfaces
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^
<Den> Kamping_Kaiser: Hobbsee Yeah - nothing there.
<Hobbsee> Den: modify this line, and stick it into that file:
<Hobbsee> auto eth0
<Hobbsee> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Hobbsee> make eth0 eth1
<Hobbsee> no, wait...lol
<mrkev1n> in trying to install Kubuntu and in the installing the base system...i get the message.... "could not download zlib1g"..... any ideas anybody
<Hobbsee> add it like that, then try ifup eth0 again
<vicks> Hobbsee: thanks, but it didn't work. probably becuase i'm on dapper
<Hobbsee> vicks: really?  try running akregator from console
* Hobbsee has an icon in the taskbar
<Den> Hobbsee: In the gui kde network settings, I have eth0 & eth1 showing up, eth0 is "Disabled Wi Net Dev".  I click on Admin mode, enter pw, right click on eth0, select config, & it seg faults.  When I click on enable interface, the interface says "enabled" for about 1 second, then changtes back to "disabled"
<Hobbsee> yes.  the GUI for it is borked.
<Hobbsee> that's why you have to do it via console.
<vicks> Hobbsee: are we talking about the same "bar". i'm talking about the one the left hand side when in file-browse mode, that exposes the file-tree amongst other things
<Den> Hobbsee: ok, what did you mean "no, wait ... lol"?
<Hobbsee> Den: i got mixed up between your eth0 and eth1 lines - i copied my wired line, knowing that it would work for your wireless, which i thought was eth1
<Hobbsee> then remembered that yours are switched, so it really is your eth0
<Den> Hobbsee: So, I do what?  change the line in /etc/net/interfaces to???
<Hobbsee> so you can add what i pasted above to your /etc/network/interfaces file, and then do sudo ifup eth0
<Hobbsee> add these 2 lines:
<Hobbsee> [21:37]  <Hobbsee> auto eth0
<Hobbsee> [21:37]  <Hobbsee> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Hobbsee> just at the bottom, hit enter, and save
<Den> Hobbsee: will do - BTW, you say "gui for it is borked" - is that problem known, & is there a fix for the _gui_?
<Dr_Doud> hello there
<Hobbsee> Den: yes, i filed a bug for it, and no, i dont know what the solution is
<Dr_Doud> got a pb : I cannot lock my KDE session anymore
<Dr_Doud> it simply doesn't work
<Dr_Doud> note that System Settings / Desktop / Screensaver does not work also
<mrkev1n> in trying to install Kubuntu and in the installing the base system...i get the message.... "could not download zlib1g"..... any ideas anybody
<mrkev1n> i am installing from a CD iso image
* Hobbsee breathes a sigh of relief
<Den> Hobbsee: I added the 2 lines, did ifup eth0.     It did a listening, sending, dhcpdiscover... like is often done, but got no response.  Then I noticed the led on the wifi card was off.  I ctrl-C 'd it.
<Hobbsee> Den: okay...
<Hobbsee> i wonder why the light went off...
<Den> Hobbsee: Well, not ok! :)
<Hobbsee> if the light's gone off, i'd try rebooting the machine...
<Den> Hobbsee: rebooting...
<Hobbsee> Den: okay
<Den> Hobbsee: When'd you file the bug on borked wifi gui, & is someone working on it yet?
<Hobbsee> Den: a couple of months ago, and i'm not sure
<Den> Hobbsee: What's the bug # & url?
<Hobbsee> bug 30710
<Den> Hobbsee: Couple months - that's pretty bad, given a june release date, yes?
<Den> Hobbsee: What the bug track url?
<Hobbsee> there's a lot of bugs
<Hobbsee> looking for it
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/30710
<Hobbsee> launchpad's down for maintence, i think you'll find
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, so rebooted, wifi led is on.
<Hobbsee> Den: good :)
<Hobbsee> what's ifup eth0 do now?
<Den> Hobbsee: Did ifconfig, it shows only lo.  iwconfig whows eth0 wifi info.  Set the essid ok.
<Den> Hobbsee: "ifup eth0" > "ifup: ineerface eth0 alerady configured"
<Hobbsee> so the essid is set to off/any, or the actual SSID?
<Den> Hobbsee: the actual
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Hobbsee> what's that do?
<Den> Hobbsee: down & up: goes down, led goes off, & tries to bring up the interface, repeating dhcpdiscover, failing
<Hobbsee> and dhclient eth0?
<Hobbsee> i wonder why the led goes off...
<_shane> Hi I am setting up an encrypted loop device, when I mount it, it is asking for the password, is there any way I can supply this from a file?
<Hobbsee> you might need to /etc/init.d/network restart first
<Den> Hobbsee: led off, still, and again dhcpdiscovers failing
<mornfall> what's with wlan?
<Hobbsee> you might need to /etc/init.d/network restart
<mornfall> i just fighted it a bit :] 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: with Den?
<mornfall> nah, with my ipw2200
<Hobbsee> oh
<mornfall> had to hibernate+dehibernate to get it back running
<mornfall> and then it turns out signal is too weak even for dhcp
<mornfall> and then it magically started working :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Den> Hobbsee: There is not /etc/init.d/network  There is a "networking"
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
* Hobbsee always uses tab for all of that...
<Hobbsee> and i have an alias :P
* mornfall does iwon, iwoff, ifon, ifoff
<mornfall> with the added benefit of iwoff/ifoff turning off the power on the device
<Den> Hobbsee: same as ifup, basically.  no led.  dhcpdiscovers fail.
<Hobbsee> crud.
<mornfall> Den: weak signal? what are the parameters
<Hobbsee> what does iwlist eth0 scan show?
<mornfall> Den: does it complain about checksums?
<Den> Hobbsee: before I rebooted, I tried "cardctl eject"  "cardctl insert", but it wouldn't bring up the wifi card - it wouldn't install - cardctl ident fialed to show anything.  Could something ther be broken?
<Hobbsee> got no idea - dont know what cardctl is...
<Den> Hobbsee: iwlist eth0 scan   shows the many wifi aps here - & the led is still off!
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> tried physically removign the card, then putting it back in?  or cant you do that?
<Den> Hobbsee: cardctl is the program that talks to the pcmcia cards - "cardctl ident" shows details of what pcmcia card is installed, it's id#.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Den> Hobbsee: Well, re physically removing the card - i usually do cardctl eject, to tell the system to turn off the card, then remove it, do "cardctl insert" to let the system know I'm gonna insert the card, insert it, and usu (iirc) the card comes up (cardctl ident shows the card - taht failed last time here, before I rebooted - wouldn't see the card after reinsert)
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea, sorry
<Hobbsee> you've got even more troubles than i did with installing my card, and getting it to work lol - congratulations!
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<mrkev1n> in trying to install Kubuntu and in the installing the base system...i get the message.... "could not download zlib1g"..... any ideas anybody
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, cardctl eject, removed card, reinserted card, cardctl ident - it sees the card, no led on, ifdown - THE LED COMES ON! - iwconfig shows eht0, I set the essid, ifup eth0, LED GOES OFF - ...
<Hobbsee> so it's just the ifup/down that's somehow borked...
<Hobbsee> instead of using ifup eth0, i'd try going straight to dhclient eth0
<Den> Hobbsee: ifup eth0, led is still off - BUT IT COMES UP!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> does it get an IP address as well?
<Den> Hobbsee: ITS WORKING!
<Hobbsee> Den: YAY!
<Den> Hobbsee: Fin wierd!
<Hobbsee> oh, you should be able to configure it in kcontrol now :P
<mornfall> Den: if it's ipw2200 and you don't use the hardware shortcut to turn txpower on/off, you can load ipw2200 with led=1
<_shane> how do you send data from a file to a programs stdin ?
<mornfall> Den: and the led will work :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<xcorpio> Hola!
<xcorpio> Alguien puede ayudarme con la configuracion de un modem
<xcorpio> en Ubuntu
<xcorpio> ?
<Hobbsee> Den
<Hobbsee> is there anythign else you massively need - i'd kinda like sleep
<Den> Hobbsee: ye
<Hobbsee> what was the other issue?
<Den> Hobbsee: 1 min please :)
<Hobbsee> Den: go quick :P
<den2> Hobbsee: & here i am
<Den> den2: Hi
<Hobbsee> yay
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> hi den2
<den2> Hobbsee: This is strange - the way the eth0 came up
<Hobbsee> definetly!
<den2> Hobbsee: Can I past the ifup report here?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - You can install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar
<den2> Hobbsee: do you have a minute to look at the ifup on the past url?
<Hobbsee> yes, paste the URL in here
<den2> Hobbsee: it's up there
<nuky> hi, i was following the wiki instructions on installing the multimedia codecs.. but i used aptitude and after the initial selecting and unpacking of packages, i get a whole bunch of error when it comes to actually setting up the packages.. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/630554 can anyone help with this? i'm not even sure what those errors mean, i thought it was permissions but aptitude sruns as rot..
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: looking
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: paste in in pls
<Hobbsee> weird
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11085
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Meaning?
<Hobbsee> but yeah, better to paste the link in
<Hobbsee> den2: if someone asks you to paste something, you paste the stuff in, hit send, then copy the link that's in your browser afterwards - there are many different pastebins
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: interesting. can you check if you have a program called "gst-register"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: looking
<den2> Hobbsee: very strange it took 3 dhcpdiscovers, and what are those chown & chmod /etc/resolve.conf errors?
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: run `sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf` and try again
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: do youhave gst-register?
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: i have gst-register-0.8, i ran it just now by accident and it said that it added a whole list of plugins..
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: ok, try the installs again now
* Hobbsee beds
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: does touching the file make your DHCP work ok?
<den2> Hobbsee: Thanks!
<Hobbsee> den2: no problems
<_ubuntu> help! I installed windows and now my ubuntu grub is gone! The WIKI page for this doesnt work here!
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Um, ok, well I'm connected now, so,...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: 'doesnt work' means what inthis case?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: so?
<_ubuntu> mounting the hard disk failed
<den2> Hobbsee: Do you have a minute to assis with if I shouold apt-get update, or anything, to get further patches?
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: i'm just trying it now, i have to uninstall to reinstall because aptitude says they are already installed..
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: oh, don't remove them (unless you already have)
<_ubuntu> mount -t ext2 /dev/hda7 /hda7 returns mount point hda7 doesnt exist
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: why are you mounting hda7?
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, just finished uninstalling.. i tried looking for broken packages and updating but nothing can up.. sorry..
<_ubuntu> uuhm its said in the wiki :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: can you run dhclient again to check if it has that chown/chmod problem pls?
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser:
<den2> root@aa:/etc# ll res*
<den2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root dhcp 118 2006-03-30 03:29 resolv.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: ah ok thenb. i was going to sugest `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. looks good den2
<_ubuntu> wich hard disk should I mount then... I have a c, d and e partition for windows and a swap and ext3 for kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines root.root, if thast of intrest
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: So, I didn't touch it - that's just what was there after it came up.
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: which partition is a bit up to you - try them one at a time, with `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/<partition number> /mnt` and see which one works
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: looks fine
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Any thoughts about the wifi netwokding  in kde for (is dapper the dev version?)?
<_ubuntu> okaz ill try
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't have wifi, so i cant help a lot there i'm afraid
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Somethins seriously screwey, i think.
<sorush20> guys I'm unable to save anything to my Kontact what can I do could someone please help..
<Kamping_Kaiser> is your card supported, or is it an ndiswarapper job den2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: what's kontact, and what do you mean 'unable to save' - is tht the error message?
<sorush20> Kamping_Kaiser: its the organiser in the KDE ,
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser: hda1,hda2,hda3,hda4,hda5,hda6 and hda7 doesnt work..
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: I presume it's supported, since I din't do anything with ndiswrapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: i see. what do you mean "cant saved"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: ok. well tell me what's wrong, but i cant promice anythign
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: how bizare - what error does it give you?
<sorush20> let me send you the screenshot..
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<_ubuntu> special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: did you see earlier when Hobbsee was guiding me, and said that the KDE gui network stuff was broken, & therre was a bug on it, buth the bug server was down for maintaince?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: are you using sata or scsi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: i'm afraid not - i was reading email at the time :), i just saw a line here or there
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser im using a sata disk
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: i get exactly the same error that i had before.. then i tried `sudo dpkg --configure -a` but there was any output for that..
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: oooh. it's your only disc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: can you look in launchpad for a similar bug?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11086
<sorush20> Kamping_Kaiser:
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: looking
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser im on a live CD now... do I have to get drivers..
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: i agree - that has to be one of the least usefull errors i have ever seen
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: no, you don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: but is the SATA your only drive?
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser yes it is
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks, i'm checking it now..
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: then instead of "hd?", you want "sd?"
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser but not my only partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should have asked firstr, sorry :$
<_ubuntu> so sda1,sda2 enz..
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: thanks. if it's not, can you file a bug on it
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: correct
<_ubuntu> well, this seems to be better
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: were you folloowing the wiki page in the !rescuegrub factoid?
<mrkev1n> in trying to install Kubuntu and in the installing the base system...i get the message.... "could not download zlib1g"..... any ideas anybody....... I am working off a CD iso image
<_ubuntu> i were following the phbc50/howtos/how-to reistall grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: i don't think i can help with that - not having use dteh program for 3 years (and then as an email client iirc)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: ah ok. don't kno wthat one
<sorush20> Kamping_Kaiser: don't worry thanks anyways..
<Kamping_Kaiser> mrkev1n: can you check the md5sum of your cd is correct?
<mrkev1n> OK..I will try that
<mrkev1n> thanks KK
<Kamping_Kaiser> feel free to ask again if it's not that :)
<mrkev1n> ta
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush20: sorry about that :/
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30710
<Kamping_Kaiser> lookiing den2
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: May I ask- what do you do for kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: i used to help out a fiar bit in this channel - now i help out of hobbsee asks me to lend a hand
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: That bug is 1.8 monts old  - is someone from Kubuntu working on finding out if it is a kde , or kubuntu bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: let me look at it for a mintue ;)
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: are you a kde developer? user? ??
<thoreauputic> den2: basically Kamping_Kaiser hangs around and misleads people ;-)
* thoreauputic runs away
<thoreauputic> :D
<_ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser it works!!! Thnx!
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: btw - hello :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: i don't use KDE/Kubuntu at all ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic, what are mates for ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ubuntu: awsome :) welll done with it
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: exactly - if you can't mislead a mate, who can you mislead ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> thoreauputic, a Kubuntu user :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: so that's the bug you get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: do you have an account on launchpad?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, yes - the gullible Kubuntu user is an easy target
* thoreauputic is a fluxbox user
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<thoreauputic> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, welcome - and we managed to kill the support requests in one fell swoop
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: wake up :)
<thoreauputic> an achievement indeed
<thoreauputic> BOFH tactic #1275
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes _ubuntu left a happy person
* thoreauputic 's ISP is about to kick him offline
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Same bug as 30710 I think - kde system settings networking crashes when try to configure the wifi interface, and the enable only enables for 1 second, then goes back to disable.,
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: dialup time limit...
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, i have an account on launchpad.
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: bizare - can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file for me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: ah ok
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm supposed to get ADSL next month
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: i have a mate who got banned form his ISP because he was 'leet haxoring' them -  he's just your above average UNIX geek :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl with the ADSL
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: what did they claim he was doing?
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: past here?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: was he using nmap or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: no! pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: no, mounting the ftp webspace they provide into his FS and using fetchmail - stuff like that
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11089
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: haha - I guess they don't like people who have brains ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> looking den2
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. basicly anyone who isnt your clasic looser doze user (excluding good doze users from that staement)
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: and you have just the one network device?
* Kamping_Kaiser wonsers how much effort it would be to rebuild the controll center to reproduce the bug
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: sony vaio laptop, wifi card in pcmcia, attatched to base station now, both base station & laptop have wired ethernet, which usu shows up as eth0, & eth1 is wifi, but on this kubuntu install (dev version) the wifi pcmcia is coming up as eth0
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: so your running dapper?
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: if dap is the dev version.
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: release 5 of test iso, kub
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: can you pastebin 'lspci' as well - i'm trying to get an idea of what network gear is involved
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: there's no bug in Launchpad, and i was about to submit, but i installed mplayer and i can watch .wmv files and listen to .mp3!! i'm not sure if it's still a bug!
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: i think it's a packaging bug, but i don't know if it will survive to the next package update as a bug.
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11090
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: weitehr or not mp3s work is a moot point - it didnt work the way it was mean to, so it's a bug ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> looking
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: ah i see... i'll submit it then, just in case.. thanks! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: so what if you add eth1 back in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: thanks
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: So, joking aside, are youy a kde developer? Kubuntu developer?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: joking aside - i use Ubuntu, so Gnome. I do help in here because it's usualy more in need of it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I do have Kubuntu installed in a chroot, i just odn tuse it a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> *don't use it a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb thoreauputic
<taneli> where i can get package libvga.so.1
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: I'd rather not unnecessarily complicate things at this point - I won't be using eth1 (wired ethernet) only wifi - I'm only concerned that the networking kde control panel get fixed, & want to ensure someone is working actively on that bug, cause it would be very bad to release dapper with that bug.
<_shane> does anyone know how to use the '-p' option for losetup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: can you file a bug/add to a bug with this info (and aything else you think it might need):
<Kamping_Kaiser> uname -a, wifi card, ethernet card, description of the problem
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks, I'll try to do that tomowrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: also, KDE version,a nd network tool version if you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks den2
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: what is "net tool version"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: the config tool - i don't remember what's it's called (what component of the controll center)
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Was it you who suggsted I do "apt get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"?  If so, is it ok/better to use the Adept Package Mgr to do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: i didnt, but it *should* make no difference adept/apt-
<Kamping_Kaiser> but it's a good idea actualy :)
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: How do I find out the version of that control panel thingy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: what's it called? do
<Kamping_Kaiser> *-do
<nuky> is there an option for aptitude that's similar to apt-get --simulate? this is really useful sometimes, but i can't figure out an equivalent form in aptitude..
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: ??
<den2> *-do  ????
<Blippe> kdedo ?
<Blippe> atp-get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: don't know.
<sorush21> guys I have installed evolution and I want it to show in my kde menu what can I do so that it becomes available in my kde menu... ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorush21: right click on the k and hit edit
<sorush21> Kamping_Kaiser: that dosen't help...
<sorush21> I think I have to log out and back in again..
<sorush21> see you in a bit..
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: let me know what bug you file/add to and i'll cc myself to it so i can see if it goes anyware
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: How do I let you know? here in the irc?  what if youyo're not in when Im around? want me to mail you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: um. just say my name, and the link to the bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> or /msg it to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> (whichever)
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: what if you're not around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: i will be if you file it in the next 4 hours, and i'm willing to idle online
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: or email me if you want - Karl _AT_ itshare _DOT_ org _DOT_ au
<den2> Kamping_Kaiser: Probably gott get to sleep, won't file till tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<munzir> Hi, in kde 3.5.2 @kubunt there is two arabic language flags in the keyboard layout, why is this? I suppose it's bug, no?
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir: are they the same keyboard layout?
<den2> Who are the KDE developers for Kubuntu, & is there a web page for Kubuntu development?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den2: try http://launchpad.net/people/Kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> (iirc)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir: sound like a bug then
<munzir> Kamping_Kaiser: I have done an update now and noticed one of them disappeared but the one remained is the one with the wrong flag, it's "ara" though it should be "ar" can you confirm this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> munzir: no, i don't hvae arabic keyboard setup stuff (i don't have the applet)
<exsanet> hai?
<whoiam55> Hi guys, I need some help regarding iptables. is it possible to restrict the number of connection on a particular port with iptables. I have a IP Address and I have 110 and 25 port open on this IP Now I want to no one made initiate more than 2 pop/smtp connection within say 5 sec or 10 sec.
<phreak97> where do i go to set up keyboard shortcuts?
<_shane> I have a usb flash drive it is mounting as 'noexec' how do I change this ?
<mhterres> hi guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<slow-motion> bbl
<mhterres> hey, anybody knows if there openldap 2.3.20 for debian sarge or ubuntu breezy ?
<h3sp4wn> apt-cache search OpenLDAP
<Nabiki> I am not sure what I pushed, but in KDE my cursor is now a plus sign under a corner looking thing.  like an angle with the point in the upper left corner.
<Nabiki> And it will not access anything.  I am having to do everything without the mouse for now.   :/  Any suggestions?
<mhterres> k3sp4wn: just openldap 2.2.26
<ganymed_> hallo
<tRSS> how can I add kubuntu to my existing ubuntu installation
<ganymed_> is there a gimp 2.2.10 package for ubuntu?
<trappist> tRSS: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<trappist> ganymed_: in dapper, yes
<tRSS> which repositories should be used other than the default ones in Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy)?
<ganymed_> i mean a backport for breezy
<trappist> ganymed_: not that I know of
<ganymed_> tRSS: universe, if you like
<ganymed_> sh**.. i mean what a shame
<tRSS> ganymed: can I get a sample sources.list file for breezy? I have found one for hoary.. but I would like to see one for breezy as well
<ganymed_> tRSS: ok, wait, i'll paste mine
<ganymed_> trappist: is flight 5 the last beta?
<trappist> ganymed_: what I used to do when I ran breezy was add a deb-src item in my sources.list for dapper, so I could apt-get source a dapper package and dpkg-buildpackage it for breezy
<trappist> ganymed_: I think so, for now.  I think I heard flight6 was on its way out though.
<tRSS> ganymed: thanks alot! :)
<ganymed_> trappist: that's clever
<ganymed_> the link is: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/630755
<tRSS> ganymed: link is for me?
<ganymed_> but there is more than just the standard stuff. standard + universe + backports + amarok + kde 3.5.1
<ganymed_> tRSS: yes
<tRSS> ganymed: thanks... let me check and I will get back if I have other questions
<brosioz> help, nvtv works only with nv drivers ? or works also with nvidia ? nvtv doesn't recornise my 6600 videocards
<ganymed_> trappist: can you give your deb-src line for dapper?
<ganymed_> tRSS: np, have a lot of fun
<ganymed_> maybe i shouldn't say this. people might think i'm from suse
<apokryphos> ganymed_: say what?
<ganymed_> never mind :)
<apokryphos> ganymed_: not that it's a problem; I use suse mainly too these days.
<ganymed_> just a joke. i have started with suse...
<ganymed_> i wish they were still independent, though
<Tamanoir> Hi
<ganymed_> hallo
<apokryphos> ganymed_: why?
<apokryphos> I think novell's sponshorship is emphatically a *good* thing
<Tamanoir> Still my USB headphones problem, but i've found something i think : whe i type "/bin/dmesg | grep usb", i have "USB HID v1.00 Device [C-Media USB Headphone Set  ] " in my list...so i suppose it's recognized but
<Tamanoir> Still no sound...
<Tamanoir> I doesnt understan, since it seems to be identified by the system...
<ganymed_> apokryphos: well, just a big business allergy of mine... has some m$ aftertaste...
<trappist> ganymed_: what I have now: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<apokryphos> ganymed_: /j #kubuntu-offtopic :P =)
<ganymed_> trappist: can i write all the repos in one line?
<trappist> if by repos you mean things like main, restricted, universe, etc., then yes
<ganymed_> apokryphos: sorry... didn't wanna bother anybody
<ganymed_> thx
<ganymed_> thought i need an extra line for each
<apokryphos> ganymed_: I'm sure you weren't; that channel is more for other related issues. Join us :)
<HymnToLife> jourd'hui encore :p
<Tamanoir> Help :(
<ganymed_> trappist: thx
<brosioz> help, nvtv works only with nv drivers ? or works also with nvidia ? nvtv doesn't recornise my 6600 videocards
<ganymed_> trappist: i get an error like dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format:
<trappist> ganymed_: when you do what
<TheFuzzball> who knows how to install an rmp file?
<trappist> TheFuzzball: you mean rpm
<TheFuzzball> .rpm
<ganymed_> trappist: dpkg-biuldpackage
<trappist> you don't
<TheFuzzball> I am wanting to install a file called blobwars-1.04-1.src.rpm
<ganymed_> TheFuzzball: alien it
<trappist> ganymed_: well you have to do it from the right directory (the dir created by apt-get source) and you usually have to run it with sudo
<TheFuzzball> kk
<TheFuzzball> yay, it worked, thanks a lot
<ganymed_> trapppist: that's new to metrappist: where does it put the src files (standard?)?
<TheFuzzball> what does adept mean when it says download: 7M, Installation: 272k, does it mean that when its installed it will be smaller?
<Kyral> TheFuzzball: what package?
<TheFuzzball> its ok, its installed now
<mornfall> TheFuzzball: no, but you are upgrading some packages that will take roughly 0 space
<trappist> TheFuzzball: not that much smaller.  maybe this is an upgrade, and the upgrade is 272k bigger than what you have installed?
<mornfall> TheFuzzball: but you still need to download them
<mornfall> TheFuzzball: (since the space is already taken by old version)
<TheFuzzball> ahh, you are right
<TheFuzzball> though, I don't know how it works, I converted the package blobwars-1.04-1.src.rpm to a .deb file, then installed and then the adept notifier said there was one update, and it was an update of the thing I'd just installed
<ep> I'm still confused about this. If I have Breezy and want to stick with it (because it's 'official')  Is it possible to install qt version 4.1.x via apt-get?
<ep> I already have qt 4.0 installed.
<Kyral> uhh, Riddel?
<ep> If not, should I try to build it?
<Kyral> You can always build it yourself
<pradeepto> ep: I have done that so not much of a issue I guess.
<Kyral> Like I needed Automake 1.6 last night (don't ask why)
<pradeepto> Kyral: why ? :P
<ep> Any pitfalls there? Suggestions.
<pradeepto> ep: building is better I think because you can keep your qt3 setup as it is.
<Kyral> it was old so it wasn't in the repos. I just went to the site, downloaded the tarball, and did the ./configure && make && sudo make install dance
<Kyral> pradeepto: for whatever reason the Makefile.dist for the Serenity Deco wanted it
<ep> I don't have to uninstall 4.0 before doing the "sudo make install" step?
<pradeepto> ep: just apt-get source for it or better still svn co qt-copy
<Kyral> SVN is fun :D
<pradeepto> heh heh Kyral
<Kyral> I wanna build KDE 4 from SVN :D
<pradeepto> ep dude if you already have qt4 then whats the problemos?
<zaba> ep: qt4 packages are in universe
<pradeepto> Kyral: you mean the kdelibs4_snapshots or kde4 libs from trunk?
<Kyral> yanno that SVN script on KDE-Apps?
<ep> 4.1 is a fewer problems and even additional functions/methods they added after 4.0  (believe it or not)
<pradeepto> ya so?
<pradeepto> ep get it from the svn if you want
<ep> what is svn?
<Kyral> Subversion
<pradeepto> KDE Subversion
<Kyral> well, SVN means Subversion in general
<Kyral> Its a way to manage multiple people working on the same sources
<pradeepto> yup apologies, I was trying to be Qt/KDE specific
<Kyral> and is the successor to CVS
<Kyral> pradeepto: you have "One WM itis" :P
<pradeepto> Kyral: I missed that joke/point :(
<pradeepto> WM itis == ??
<Kyral> I mean you have been using KDE alone so long that you forget about the others :P
<pradeepto> aah oke gotcha...
<Kyral> can also apply to GNOME, XFCE, Fluxbox, E16, E17, etc etc etc
<pradeepto> heh I was just trying to specific to ep's requirements :)
<pradeepto> And I am happy running KDE, might think of window maker something on my P1 box if I ever get around it :)
<Kyral> mmm
<Kyral> this server doesn't even run X :P
* Kyral is SSH'd into his server which is running Irssi in Screen
<pradeepto> thought so when you said doesnot run x
<pradeepto> ep:  around?
<pradeepto> ep if you can svn then ->
<pradeepto> ep svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/qt-copy
<Kyral> Hell most of the time it doesn't even have a keyboard/monitor/mouse hooked up to it
<pradeepto> ep ^^^^^ do that and wait till it over and then read the README.qt-copy and follow instructions
<pradeepto> and you will have your own qt4 build, simple.
<pradeepto> Kyral: Offlate I am tempted to move over to screen irssi combo
<Kyral> heheh
<Kyral> its potent :D
<pradeepto> I have a very big advantage actually which others will not appreciate perhaps.
<Kyral> It gives terminal junkies TRUE POWER!
<pradeepto> you see I have to face power cuts twice a day for 2.5 hours each.
<Kyral> ...why?
<pradeepto> power shortage or some crap like that.
<Kyral> ...and where are you?
<pradeepto> and hence hate to miss out on some of the irc discussion.
<pradeepto> is a small town called Panvel (near Mumbai - Bombay), India.
<Kyral> ah
<trumee> guys, i am trying to download the ubuntu repository using the command debmirror -a i386  -e http -h gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  -d dapper /home/me/ub --nosource --progress but it is failing
<Kyral> ....
* pradeepto had to give his geographical location twice today on the same channel, thanks to powercuts :(
<Kyral> you want to download the ENTIRE MIRROR?!
<trumee> i get this error [0%]  Getting: dists/dapper/Release... dists/dapper/Release failed 404 Not Found
<pradeepto> heh heh
<trumee> Yes, i want to write it down to a DVD
<ep> thx for the help
<Kyral> Dude! Thats like 200 GB!
<trumee> ugg! is it
<Kyral> yah!
<trumee> i can atmost make 3d dvds, what should i get. this is the first time i will be using kubuntu#
<pradeepto> you need one of those things I read about on /.
<pradeepto> 400 GB dvd or something.
<Kyral> lol
<trumee> so what should i download?
<pradeepto> sort of depends what you want to do exactly, I guess.
<piepre> only i386 can't be >20GB??
<trumee> i want to have all the important packages, I am short of internet bandwidth at home.
<pradeepto> dude just download the dvd then
<trumee> and I want kde related packages, along with scientific ones like lyx, gnuplot
<trumee> does the dvd contain 3.5.2 kde?
<pradeepto> Kyral: wonts that work? the dvd iso download, that about 2gb download.
<Kyral> Doesn't have the entire thing
<Kyral> it might contain all of Main and Restricted
<pradeepto> trumee: you can try the weekly dvd but I am not sure.
<Kyral> but no way in hell Universe
<pradeepto> heh I should have thought that , shucks!
<trumee> so what command should i use to mirror Main and Restricted for i386?
<pradeepto> well in that case why dont you just download the dvd?
<trumee> debmirror command i mean. somebody told me to use it against wget
<piepre> debmirror --nosource -m --passive --host=ftp.inf.tu-dresden.de --method=ftp --root=os/linux/dists/ubuntu --progress --dist=breezy --section=main,multiverse,universe --arch=i386 /var/ftp/os/mirror/Ubuntu/ --ignore-release-gpg works for me :)
<pradeepto> hey btw do you want dapper or breezy?
<piepre> change breezy to dapper ;)
<Kyral> meh anyone know anything about Matrix Multiplication
<trumee> ok., i will change to dapper. thanks guys
<Kyral> the way my book is explaining it sucks
<pradeepto> like what? I knew that ages ago.
<Kyral> multiplying two matrices
<pradeepto> heh there is even a wikipedia page for that, awesome!
* Kyral is a "visual" learner
<Kyral> thus most math texts don't work too well
<pradeepto> http://www.mai.liu.se/~halun/matrix/matrix.html
<Fukurou> someone know what "echo" means ?
<Fukurou> Like here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=91241&postcount=5
<Kyral> in what contenx
<pradeepto> this is a bit more visual I think
<Kyral> usually it means "print this"
<Kyral> like typing echo "hello" on the command line would print "hello"
<Kyral> it can be used for more fun things mind you
<Kyral> echo "hello" >> hello.txt
<trumee> guys, what about packages which are related to dvd playing. where can i get them>
<pradeepto> Kyral: check that linky, its really explains matrix multiplication nicely.
<Kyral> even better if you are logged into the same computer as someone else
<Fukurou> Not sure i understood Kyral...so ont this page, it means i should type this "options snd_intel8x0 index=-2" ?
<pradeepto> trumee: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral> Fukurou: I meant it tells the computer to do it
<trumee> pradeepto:cheers
<Kyral> echo "Owned!" >> /dev/pts1 :P
<Fukurou> so i should type "echo blablabla" ? whats on this page ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=91241&postcount=5
<Fukurou> Cause it do nothing
<Kyral> it shoudln't
<Kyral> if it sends it to a file
<Kyral> Oy...read my Terminal For Beginners
<Kyral> I explain I/O redirection
<Fukurou> Great :/
<pradeepto> I love this emoticon :/, reminds me of kio slave.
<trumee> why does ubuntu build i386 packages and not i586 packages? isnt there a performance hit?
<pradeepto> wot:/ , great:/ etc etc
<Kyral> trumee: here is no real difference
<Kyral> I mean on a kernel level there MIGHT be (which explains the 686 and K7 kernels)
<Kyral> but other wise...
<pradeepto> Kyral: http://www.purplemath.com/modules/mtrxmult.htm   <--- visual stuff, muaaaaah to the creator of the page
<Kyral> plus if we had a version for every subvarient of x86
<Kyral> the Repos would be triple or quadruple in size!
<jorik> how do i run a command at a specific time ? i tried "at 9:00" (enter "dcop amarok "play()", followed by ctrl-d) but that doesnt seem to do it
<XVampireX> Hi, I installed visualboyadvance package but I can't find it anywhere and even when I try to launch it from konsole it doesn't work
<DarkShock> I got this error after my last source update in Dapper: http://kde.pastebin.com/630900
<quickquestion> try alt-f2 amd type in visualboyadvance
<XVampireX> Doesn't work
<quickquestion> gimme a sec
<DarkShock> it's VisualBoyAdvance the exec name
<XVampireX> Oh, let me try
<XVampireX> Yes, thanks.
* DarkShock is a emulator frontend developer
<XVampireX> Yeah, this one doesn't have a GUI :P
<DarkShock> XVampireX: well you have KVBA, Kamefu(shameless plug)
<DarkShock> but in Kamefu, you must enter the exec at hand (for now)
<quickquestion> vba my man
<ganymed_> trappist: dpkg-buildpackage says: Unmet build dependencies: ....
<XVampireX> Oh? kvba?
<quickquestion> in terminal type vba
<XVampireX> Where's that?
<DarkShock> XVampireX: look at kde-apps
<ganymed_> i have dowloaded the src files for all packages
<XVampireX> Is it in the repositories?
<DarkShock> XVampireX: no
<XVampireX> nice website... kde-apps :P
<DarkShock> XVampireX: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10033 (KVBA), http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36846 (Kamefu)
<xavice> Hey.
<Mikes11> hi jemand da ?
<Mikes11> hallo ?
<Advis> Je suis sous kubuntu, et j'aimerai savoir comment killer un processus usb, plus precisement mon dongle wifi : en effet au bout d'un certain ma connection plante : si je debranche le dongle mon systeme gele entierement, et si je ne le debranche pas le seul moyen de le relancer est de redemarrer. Comment je peux remedier a ce probleme ?
<Kyral> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mikes11> Hallo
<Mikes11> jemand da ?
<Kyral> seriously we should have Ubotu trigger the language tthings itself
<Kyral> Mikes11: I don't know your language...
<Mikes11> Hallo ?
<nico8481> Kyral: that message should be modified ("Allez a" --> "Allez sur")
<Kyral> nico8481: I don' know French :P
<Kyral> I know C++ better :P
<Mikes11> oh okay so i thought this is a german channel..
<nico8481> hehe
<Mikes11> someone in here who speaks german ?
<Kyral> whats the german prefix> lol
<Mikes11> what ?
<Mikes11> de
<Kyral> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jtshaw> !gr
<ubotu> it has been said that gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<Kyral> :P
<Mikes11> i think oh hehe
<Mikes11> thank you
<Mikes11> bye
<simian__> are there any nvidia drivers for dapper that work yet
<MacAnthony> I think gr is greek
<jtshaw> ya.. your right
<jtshaw> my bad
<MacAnthony> :)
<Kyral> NVidia-Glx has been working fine for me since October in Dapper
<MacAnthony> it's all greek to me ;)
<simian__> Kyral: oh- i must have got my facts wrong
<Mikes11> cu
<MacAnthony> maybe this channel should be renamed to #kubuntu-en :)
<Kyral> lol
<asraniel> hi there, any chance i can change the size of a fat32 partition without losing data? linux or windows, dont care. i want to double boot breezy/dapper. (well, tripple boot with windows.. but who needs that=
* mornfall chops lwelyn up
<lwelyn> mornfall : well you read about my problem ?
<mornfall> some particular reason i should?
<lwelyn> amu told me to report you mornfall
<mornfall> i must have missed the actual report in that case
<mornfall> maybe you can repeat?
<slow-motion> re
<MacAnthony> asraniel: there is a commercial software called partition magic (I've never used it) or parted on linux (used it once - don't remember enough to help directly)
<mornfall> <-- too lazy to look for it in backlog
<lwelyn> mornfall: if i start adept then the following message appers
<lwelyn> Could not find mime type
<lwelyn> application/octet-stream
<lwelyn> THen it starts normally
* mornfall chops amu for a change
<simian__> i've jsut followed the kubuntu wiki for installing nvidia drivers. but now when i run glxgears i get this error message
<simian__> i'm using dapper by the way
* mornfall notes there are already 2 duplicate reports in launchpad about this
<simian__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mornfall> lwelyn: known problem, right, will see what can be done
<simian__> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mornfall> lwelyn: thanks for report
<lwelyn> no problem.
<ganymed_> ciao
<_jason_> 123
<zoom8112> 123
<zoom8112> anyone here?
<crowbar> what's up?
<zoom8112> its pretty quiet in here
* nico8481 GROAR
<crowbar> I wish there was a way to remove openoffice without removing kubuntu-desktop
<nico8481> crowbar: why do you want to keep kubuntu-desktop? it's just a meta-package, it won't remove anything else than openoffice
<crowbar> nico8481: If kubuntu-desktop gets updated though, then I won't get the changes.
<crowbar> well, I guess I'm already running dapper, it won't matter until the next kubuntu release.
<Foodcoman> Morning
<nico8481> crowbar: if any of the package "included" in kubuntu-desktop gets upgraded, you will get its upgraded version when you do an apt-get upgrade
<zoom8112> hi
<nico8481> hi Foodcoman
<Foodcoman> Another day in paradise!   =)
<crowbar> nico8481: I know that, but if kubuntu-desktop is changed to include a new package it won't be installed.
<nico8481> crowbar: nope but you can still add it manually... no big deal
<crowbar> yeah, i guess it's worth not having to upgrade openoffice with 100 megs of updates for no reason
<nico8481> or you can regularly run "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to check if it wants to intall anything else than openoffice :-)
<nico8481> then you ctrl-C
<crowbar> hah, sounds like a plan
<Foodcoman> As always, Thank you Riddell
<zoom8112> who?
<Riddell> Foodcoman: you're welcome (whatever it is)
<Foodcoman> Riddell: All you hard work!   ;-)
<Sergi0> is searching with beagle possible for kde?
<Kyral> Kerry!
<Kyral> :D :D
* Foodcoman send Riddell some Amarulla
<Riddell> Foodcoman: thanks :)
<Riddell> Sergi0: kerry is in NEW and should be available soon
<Kyral> Riddell: it is now :D
<Kyral> !info kerry dapper
<Kyral> stupid bot
<Sergi0> oh great, ill check it out now
<Kyral> I installed it yesterday
<Kyral> !info kerry
<Riddell> Kyral: oh, groovy
<Riddell> Sergi0: so there you go
<Sergi0> great, its allready running :) whoop
<Sergi0> is there an applet for? to put in text direcly in the panel for searching?
<Kyral> it sits in the System Tray
<Riddell> Sergi0: no, but kio-beagle is in revu
* Kyral hates how eventually mono-beagled eats up all his ram
<Kyral> I mean I know I have a sh*tload of stuff to index....
<Sergi0> oh okay
<Kyral> but it should free the memory....
<Kyral> does it store the entire index in memory...
<asraniel> question. qtparted shows me that i have a sda1 and a sda-1. it tells me that sda-1 is not formated and has a size of 10 GB. not that would be great. but can i trust this information?
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> is this the place to ask about kde ubuntu packages (im)perfection ?
<sobersabre> I mean dapper
<Skrot> sobersabre: Probably #ubuntu+1
<sobersabre> ok
<tRSS> Anyone knows how to install an OS X like dock in kubuntu?
<sobersabre> tRSS do you want to use karamba/kdoxer ?
<tRSS> sobersaber: I am not sure karamba/kdoxer?
<GNU_Style> hello
<GNU_Style> are there people here?
<jtshaw> sure are
<GNU_Style> why so tranquil?
<jtshaw> dunno
<GNU_Style> you guys running KUBUNTU?
<jtshaw> I sure am
<tRSS> Anyone knows where I can find the OS X like dock for kubuntu?
<_zaba> KSmoothDock
<_zaba> for example
<_zaba> or KXDocker
<GNU_Style> super karamba
<GNU_Style> :)
<pradeepto> KXDocker rock!
<_zaba> i love SuperKaramba!
<pradeepto> rocks
<_zaba> I want to try KXDocker too
<GNU_Style> OS X's Gui Rocks!
<_zaba> KXDocker is cool :)
<_zaba> but Kicker is better:|
<cedric> hi! last night i was trying to install qtcurve from source, after installing several lib and dev repos, i fail at compiling and installing it.... does anyone as a webpage about qtcurve installation?
<zaba_> cedric: try googling deb packages
<cedric> ok once i get the deb what should i do ? is it installing by itself?
<zaba_> deb is a *package*
<pradeepto> cedric: sudo dpkg -i <pkgname>
<zaba_> it means it will say what it needs so you can install allthe required libraries as DEBs
<pradeepto> cedric: that will work if all the dependencies are satified though.
<zaba_> there's no qtcurve package in main/universe
<pradeepto> *satisfied
<cedric> nope no qtcurve package at all
<cedric> maybe i need a better sources.list
<zaba_> try to google qtcurve .deb package
<zaba_> try google: QTCUrve deb
<pradeepto> btw oke why laptop battery settings are lost every time I do an dist-upgrade for upgrading KDE? is that normal?
<cedric> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29317 could this be a good thing to add in my sources list or it can mess alot
<zaba_> cedric: btw what kde are u runnung?
<cedric> i just made a fresh install of kubuntu this morning
<cedric> its breezy though
<zaba_> it meant KDE 3.4.3?
<zaba_> means
<nuky> hi, i just did a update on aptitude and it updated a whole load of kde programs to 3.5.2, but my machine still runs on 3.5.1! how can upgrade completely to the new kde?
<nuky> i think it's dist-upgrade but i'm not entirely sure and don't want to mess anything up!
<zaba_> nuky: add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main to repos list
<cedric> how can i return my kde version
<zaba_> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main"
<zaba_> cedric: why you need it?
<cedric> well you asked it to me
<nuky> zaba, thanks, i'll try htat now!
<zaba_> cedric: why you need to do it?
<zaba_> QTCurve asks for kde 3.5.1?
<cedric> no but you asked me what was my kde version
<zaba_> seems that qtcurve can't be run on new kde...
<nuky> http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages [ERROR] 
<nuky>  404 Not Found
<cedric> ? really
<nuky> zaba_: when i do an update, i get that error..
<zaba_> then try "deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu breezy main"
<cedric> whats the command line that will return my kde version
<zaba_> cedric: yup
<zaba_> cedric on Kicker in context menu Help -> about KDE
<jjesse> anyone using evolution to connect to an MS exchange server?
<zaba_> cedric:why u need commandline?
<jtshaw> jjesse: Yes, use the ximian-connector to configure it
<zaba_> nuky: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php -- read it
<jtshaw> jjesse: I believe you need the evolution-exchange package installed (or something like that) on top of the normal exchange package
<nuky> zaba_: thanks, i just found that.. i can't connect to any of those.. but it does say that they may still be updating!
<jtshaw> rather, on top of the normal evolution package
<jjesse> jtshaw: i selected evolution-excahnge in adept
<zaba_> nuke: that's why i sent link to you
<jtshaw> jjesse: Once it is installed, bring up a console, run the ximian-connector program and follow the instructions, when your done, start evolution and you should be good to go
<zaba_> nuke: i have upgraded my KDE to 3.5.2 yesterday
<zaba_> nuky: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<zaba_> nuky: oops
<zaba_> nuky: i have upgraded my KDE to 3.5.2 yesterday
<nuky> zaba_: hehe.. thanks.. i'll keep trying .. should be ok later thanks :)
<pradeepto> nuky: I upgraded to kde 3.5.2 yesterday and "it works", really :)
<Petecakes> When I try to mount a blank floppy, I get the following error: "mont: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified". What could be the problem?
<zaba_> nuky: first mirror is accessible via HTTP
<Petecakes> mount, even
<nuky> hmmm.. strange.. maybe something in my sources.list, checking...
<zaba_> nuky: what happened?
<zaba_> nuky: what's strange?
<nuky> zaba_: that i get a 404 error through aptitude, but i can access it through http, on my browser..
<zaba_> well, i have the same problem
<zaba_> nuky: but I have KDE 3.5.2
<jjesse> jtshaw: thanks, now i just need to get ibm client access to work and i can be !ms at work :)
<osoh> hi all
<jjesse> osoh: hello
<jtshaw> jjesse: np
<cedric> whats the command line or simple way to know my kde version
<sobersabre> dpkg -l kdesktop
<nuky> zaba_: i'm a little lost, how come you have 3.5.2 then? you can upgrade still?
<trappist> cedric: kde-config -v
<cedric> KDE: 3.4.3
<cedric> is that old
<jtshaw> cedric: That is the normal breezy version
<cedric> ok, is it recommended to update
<zaba_> nuky: mirror was up yesterday, but not today :-Z
<pradeepto> cedric: yes
<nuky> zaba_: lol but when i do, dpkg -l kdesktop or kde-config -v they both say that i have 3.5.2!!!!
<Tonio_> hello
<LeeJunFan> If I specify sync on the mountpoint for a floppy I should be safe if people don't unmount the disc before removal shouldn't I?
<zaba_> nuky: use adept
<zaba_> nuke try use adept
<zaba_> :
<zaba_> nuky: try use adept
<zaba_> nuky: oh, try to restart
<nuky> zaba_: ooooooh d'oh!! sorry, i should have thought of that.. !!
<cedric> 3.5.2 is a stable version?
<zaba_> cedric: of course
<zaba_> :-)
<cedric> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu ho ok it was just talking aabout 3.5.1 here
<cedric> thats why i m asking
<zaba_> cedric: corrent unstabile ver is 4
<cedric> ok
<cedric> then i must get it
<zaba_> cedric: 4.0??
<pradeepto> cedric: you wont find it
<cedric> 3.5.2
<cedric> i must get :)
<pradeepto> thats oke then
<zaba_> cedric: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<zaba_> there's some info
<cedric> is it possible to like preorder kubuntu drapper
<cedric> not drapper but the new one
<pradeepto> pre-order ...muuuaaaahhh!
<cedric> guess not :)
<zaba_> preORDER????
<zaba_> why order?
<pradeepto> cedric: you can download dapper drake flight 5
<zaba_> flight is unstabile
<cedric> ho i know but im much of a newb for testing version
<zaba_> i'll download dapper after release
<zaba_> (it's)
<zaba_> its)
<pradeepto> zaba_: somebody needs to use flight so that it becomes "stable"
<KaoticEvil> im upgrading to Dapper Flight 5 right now :)
<zaba_> i'm using breesy with kde 3.5.2
<zaba_> breezy
<pradeepto> I downloaded dapper yesterday and this box is gonna have dapper from tomorrow, I guess
<cedric> ok sources.list are uplaoded with the url you paste me for jonathan... what should i install to get kde 3.5.2
<pradeepto> cedric: type - > sudo apt-get update
<cedric> done too :)
<pradeepto> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then
<cedric> ho packages r now mark as upgradable and thats it :) nothing else to be done?
<Isil`Zha> hi. i can't use some keys on my keyboad, which need the use of the right alt key
<ciga> hi
<Isil`Zha> i tried setting this up in the system setting. unfortunately without any success
<zaba_> cedric: u need to uprade all upgradeable packages
<cedric> cool then reboot i guess
<zaba_> yup
<zaba_> and then enjoy new KDE :)
<cedric> :)
<zaba_> oh it's 10:12..
<zaba_> i need to leave...
<emanuele> ragazzi cm faccio a fare una condivisione windows
<emanuele> ?
<AnObfuscator> Is there a KDE equivilent to dvdrip? I hate the look & feel of gtk apps... ;)
<emanuele> #kubuntu-it
<emanuele> ce nessuno?
<frank23> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<emanuele> ok thanks ;)
<frank23> emanuele: no problem
* Sergi0 is away: Away at the moment
<robotgeek> Sergi0: please turn off public aways
<Spudchat> hi guys, when i sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade today i saw a huge amount of packages pertaining to kde to be updated
<Spudchat> is there a new release of it?
<pradeepto> Spudchat: yes
<pradeepto> Spudchat: did you modify your sources.list?
<Spudchat> not recently,  but i left the sources from the other kde update in there
<pradeepto> Spudchat: and you are running - dapper / breezy ?
<Spudchat> breezy
<frank23> Spudchat: if you have the kde-lastest repos, maybe kde 3.5.2 was just released there. not sure though...
<Spudchat> allright cool, i do have kde 3.5.1, so maybe thats what happened
<pradeepto> Spudchat: so now if you want kde 3.5.2 ...http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Spudchat> but the odd part is that they were all held back
<cedric> Qt: 3.3.4
<cedric> KDE: 3.5.2
<cedric> kde-config: 1.0
<cedric> wooohooo
<pradeepto> cedric: cool
<cedric> exept for program cant really see any difference yet
<pradeepto> Spudchat: add a line to your sources.list and enjoy shiny new KDE
<Spudchat> eheh ok, but which line is the question
<pradeepto> cedric: bug fixes are not always visible immediately
<pradeepto> Spudchat: hold on
<cedric> :) true that
<Spudchat> ann hang on, maybe i should see that link
<pradeepto> Spudchat: ?
<pradeepto> Spudchat: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<pradeepto> Spudchat: add that line to the end of the sources.list
<pradeepto> Spudchat: around?
* Sergi0 is back.
<robotgeek> Sergi0: can you turn off public aways and arrivals?
<Sergi0> robotgeek what is the problem whit what i did?
<robotgeek> Sergi0: it's irritating, and no one else cares :)
<trappist> Sergi0: people on channels you're not actively participating on don't want to see that
<Sergi0> yes, i didnt expected it to do that :P
<trappist> on busy channels it adds unnecessarily to the scroll.  on slow channels it trips the activity indicator when there's nothing happening.
<Spudchat> pradeepto: sorry, i went to smoke, and the ealier post was because maybe i should read that url instead ofe xpecting you to give me the line
<pradeepto> so check now I gave the link
<trappist> Sergi0: it's probably just configured in your irc client - irc away status is useful, but please do configure your client not announce it publicly.
<pradeepto> Spudchat: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<trappist> s/not announce/not to announce/
<Spudchat> pradeepto: thanks a lot
<pradeepto> np
<Spudchat> woohoo atlantik got an update :)
<cedric> good now i just install nvidia driver... but was wu\oundering where should i go to change screen resoltion
<frank23> cedric: what version of kde are you using?
<cedric> 3.5.2
<frank23> cedric: in breezy. There is a problem with that. The menu to change resolution has disappeared in kde 3.5.2   It's because a new menu for that was added to dapper but not to breezy.
<cedric> wow
<frank23> cedric: it disappeared between kde 3.5.1 and 3.5.2
<cedric> i just update to 3.5.2 like 15min ago
<cedric> there must be a way via konsole
<frank23> cedric: I don't know how to change it in kde 3.5.2  you can try  ctrl-alt-+  and ctrl-alt- -
<frank23> cedric: yeah there is probably a way in console to
<frank23> cedric: look into   xrandr   for console. I think it changes resolution
<cedric> *0   1280 x 1024   ( 322mm x 241mm )  *60 :D great
<frank23> cedric: xrandr  to get list of resolutions.    xrandr -s #  to choose one
<cedric> do you know any command to return the video driver currently inuse
<frank23> cedric: what do you mean?
<frank23> like   nv or nvidia?
<cedric> like return the video drive i wanna see if my nvidia was correctly installed
<cedric> right
<frank23> cedric: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    the "Driver" section tells you which driver is used
<frank23> glxinfo | grep direct    tells you if 3d is working
<frank23> Direct Rendering: yes  means 3d accelration works
<cedric> cool everything is fine guess im getting better now :)
<michael> so habs geschafft kubuntu ist installiert..
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Kopmon> hello, i'm new in kubuntu and in linux in general, and i've lost my root password, could anyone explain me how to recover it? thank you.
<frank23> Kopmon: there is not root password. do you mean your user password?
<Kopmon> there is no root password?
<frank23> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Kopmon> then i can't log in as root
<frank23> Kopmon: you use sudo instead   or sudo su   to get a root shell
<Kopmon> ok, thank you
<Sergi0> Kopman if u want a root account acces, try 'sudo passwd root' en enter the passwd
<Kopmon> :)
<MacAnthony> didnt know the sudo su trick frank23
<frank23> MacAnthony: yeah ;)
<MacAnthony> that's cool - gotten by with out it thus far though :)
<LeeJunFan> sudo -s or sudo -i will get you root shell, the -s will preserve environment vars.
<MacAnthony> is the no root account a ubuntu thing or a debian thing?
<cedric> think its ubuntu
<frank23> MacAnthony: not many distros use sudo which is why many users are puzzled that the installer doesn't ask for a root password
<MacAnthony> I knew some people that don't like ubuntu because of the lack of a root account
<MacAnthony> can we call it *buntu to reference all *buntu distros? :)
<cedric> all distro as ubuntu in it lets call it ubuntu ;)
<knill> is kdevelop in kubuntu?
<MacAnthony> I have never actually used ubuntu but I have a machine with edubuntu and one with kubuntu - wasn't sure what to refence them as a distro group as a whole
<kaarlo> Hi! Can someone tell me how to install the make utility for kubuntu? I need to compile something.
<cedric> i never tried edubuntu
<MacAnthony> I have it on my son's machine
<MacAnthony> works great for him
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: yo!
<MacAnthony> hey pradeepto :)
<cedric> does it use kde or gnome?
<MacAnthony> gnome
<MacAnthony> which I don't prefer, but he has no preference.. yet
<pradeepto> heh!
<MacAnthony> it's his first computer
<cedric> ho thats great first time and on linux ;)
<MacAnthony> I tried to get him into programming by showing him kturtle :)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: you can install kubuntu on his box and then install the edutainment pkg :)
<MacAnthony> pradeepto: I didn't know that at the time
<cedric> i should use kturtle lol
<nuky> does anyone get a double google search bar in konqueror after updating to kde 3.5.2? like this: http://www.learningspirit.co.uk/double_google.png
<Spudchat> hi, im enjoyin kde 3.5.2 but does anyone else have two google searches now in konqueror?
<nuky> and there doesn't seem to be an option to remove it either!
<cedric> nuky i do
<Spudchat> lol
<Spudchat> me too
* MacAnthony hasn't installed 3.5.2 yet
<nuky> lol,  does anyone know how to get rid of it?
<kaarlo> Nevermind, there is package called make...
<Spudchat> maybe the second one can be changed into a different one
<Spudchat> different search that is
<cedric> i installed 3.5.2 like 15min ago, found that screen resolution is gone and double google bar in konqueror
<nuky> Spudchat: i tried that through settings and googling and checking the new features for 3.5.2 in the changelog but no mention of it..
<Spudchat> i installed it just a little bit ago, but the resolution stayed the same
<cedric> yeah same resolution but try to change it
<Spudchat> eheh i dont want to :)
<cedric> good then ":)
<cedric> spudchat have you ever tried to install qtcurve
<Spudchat> cedric nope
<cedric> ok
<MacAnthony> Im still not convinced you sleep pradeepto
<pradeepto> heh
<nuky> hmmm, i don't seem to be able to configure konsole after the upgrade either!
<cedric> nuky let me try
<cedric> true i cant
<cedric> kcm_konsole.la not found in path
<asraniel> wow this dapper installation takes long...
<nuky> says something about orphaned packages.. but i think after an update when the mirrors are back up, should fix that, hopefully!
<cedric> my mirror was ok
<cedric> i got the same error
<MacAnthony> maybe I should be glad I didnt install 3.5.2
<nuky> cedric: oh.. :(
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: why so?
<MacAnthony> Every one seems to have various little issues
<MacAnthony> just going off the comments I've been hearing here
<cedric> nuky do you know abotu orphaned packages ?
<nuky> cedric: not a lot, but a while back i used a package called deporphan, that removed orphaned packages from your system.. i'm wandering if it might be aof any help here..
<cedric> can you post a screenshot about the error msg somewhere
<noteventime> I have rendered some stuff in blenderm, I want to add them togeather and add some text
<noteventime> What software should I use
<noteventime> I've tried cinelerra and kino
<noteventime> None of them were able to handle AVIs
<cedric> The specified library konsole could not be found, The diagnostic is: Library files for "kcm_konsole.la" not found in path...An error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module, You have old third party modules lying around
<cedric> is that your error msg nuky?
<nuky> cedric: this is a screenshot of the error message when i try to configure configure konsole: http://www.learningspirit.co.uk/konsole_error.png
<nuky> cedric: yeah, that's my error too
<asraniel> could it be.. that dapper flight 5 downloads all updates from the internet at installation? its installing since 40 minutes now...
<cedric> ok
<cedric> exactly mine
<cedric> lets put our brains together and find a way to fix that
<nuky> hehe.. i'm still trying to get a mirror working, cos my upgrade isn't completing..
<ljl> any known regressions from kde 3.5.1 in the new 3.5.2 packages?
<cedric> ljl.... if you only knew ;)
<ljl> =)
<spiritz> ljl : yes, there is no more the very cool "file overwright gui"
<ljl> spiritz: uh?
<spiritz> ljl; on previous kde version, doing copy&past of the same file in the same dir would popup some kind of gui. Now this gui has disapeard and has became a "error, file already exists"
<ljl> that doesn't sound too good, as you'd then have to copy, then rename the original file (and assume the copy&paste would still work), then paste
<cedric> spirit cant change screen resolution from menu... two google bar search in konqueror... and thishttp://www.learningspirit.co.uk/konsole_error.png
<spiritz> yep
<asraniel> woho, new splash screen in dapper ... ;-) lets see what else is new
<spiritz> I saw someone posted a menuservice do to that on kdeapss
<trappist> spiritz: did you file a bug on that?
<spiritz> asraniel: screen shot somewhere?
<cedric> nuky any thing found?
<spiritz> trappist: actually since kde .2 is out since about a week, lot of people must have noticed that before I did
<ljl> well i guess i will keep 3.5.1 for a few more days at least... 3.5.2 doesn't sound like it's got that many cool new features anyway
<spiritz> trappist: so the answer is no; I should check tough
<trappist> spiritz: don't assume that.  it'd be great if you'd file a bug on launchpad
<nuky> cedric: nope, i'm trying to clean out packages using apt-get/cache but nothing's working
<spiritz> ljl : since it's a "bug fixing" release, it's pretty obvious :)
<spiritz> trappist: I'll have a look
<trappist> spiritz: according to the 3.5.2 changelog it looks like they didn't mean to do that
<ljl> spiritz: yeah but at long as i still suspect that it might have *added* a few bugs, i won't rush to install it, especially given that the *current* bugs are not too bad for me
<cedric> sudo reboot
<cedric> doh
<spiritz> ljl : some very nasty bugs  have been removed. And now konqueror is way faster.
<trappist> cedric: don't forget to enter your password!
<petros> hi
<spiritz> ljl : you've never experienced the bug that would lead OOO to freeze when copy&pasting from konqueror?
<petros> is there a howto for upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<trappist> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<ljl> spiritz: i don't have OOo. on the other hand i'm quite interested in a both less buggy and faster konqueror
<ljl> konqueror crashes on me a bit more often than i'd like
<spiritz> petros: no need for howto, check ubuntu forum. You have to change 2 lines.
<petros> ok, thx
<petros> is it a risk?
<ljl> yes. it's not out, it's not stable, it's experimental, it can break
<trappist> petros: it's not released, so it's officially unstable.  but it's in pretty good shape.
<spiritz> petros: unless you're happy spending time getty your computer to work and downloading new packages; you should not upgrade. It's like a sport.
<trappist> anyway upgrading like that is always a risk
<frank23> ljl: which version of kde are you using?
<ljl> frank23: 3.5.1
<petros> ok, then i'll w8 for the stable release
<petros> thx 4 the info guys
<frank23> ljl: and konqueror crashes on you? i find it pretty stable. more stable than firefox
<spiritz> frank23: I agree with you
<ljl> frank23: i can't really compare it to firefox, but it does crash more often than firefox used to on windows. also, besides actual *crashing*, another annoying thing is that sometimes i cannot type in the URL or search bar anymore (looks like it happens when some Javascript or somesuch is executing), until i select another tab
<asraniel> spiritz: and i disagree, but well, dont use firefox, only konqueror, but it crashes perhaps once every 2 days
<cedric> frank23, after upgrading to 3.5.2. i cant configure konsole its talking about an orphan package... nuky as a url(screenshot) explaining the problem... do you have any clue about that
<ljl> note that i have Konqueror configured to keep only one instance open. although it's my understading that it should make it less stable -- just crash harder (i.e. every window goes away) when it does crash
<ljl> should=should not
<nuky> frank23: this is the konsole configuration error http://www.learningspirit.co.uk/konsole_error.png
<Nirvana> try removing and reinstalling konsole
<Nirvana> or try locate kcm_konsole.la
<Nirvana> and link to it in the PATHs
<fotli> hello, i want to move a file from /home to /usr/local/bin but I can't, what must i do?
<cedric> how can i find link to the path
<noteventime> fotli: You need to move it as rot
<noteventime> root
<noteventime> Either start a root version of konqueror or to it using the console
<noteventime> sudo mv /home/FILE /usr/local/bin/
<fotli> ok, thank you
<ronald400> hi how do i enable root login in KDE
<egonw> hi all, not sure which package takes care of it in dapper, but the graphical shutdown does not work if more than the F7 console is open... is this alreadty reported?
<ronald400> hi anybody
<egonw> ronald400: you should use sudo instead
<ronald400> k
<ronald400> but i wanted to enable root login
<voicu> ronald400, try sudo -s and then passwd - you will be asked to create a password for root
<dan> hi all has anyone got easyubuntu to work with kubuntu?
<ronald400> k
<nuky> is there a way to manually change the konsole settings? without going through Settings -> Configure Konsole, that is.. I just want to make the text a little bigger
<Petecakes> Getting an error during boot: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". How do I fix this?
<pradeepto> nuky: Settings -> Fonts -> Enlarge Fonts
<raphink> anybody with a powerpc here?
<noteventime> Does anyone know how to add a video clip to an impress presentation?
<raphink> ** searching for a powerpc user for some testings in dapper **
<Petecakes> I'm assuming that no-one here can help me then?
<Zerlinna> noteventime: you need to write a macro and a bash sricpt
<noteventime> Ok
<Zerlinna> noteventime: wait a sec I'll see if I find mine :-)
<noteventime> :) thanks
<nuky> pradeepto: thanks, i was looking for some a little more permanent , but that's fine for now.. thanks :)
<pradeepto> nuky: save as default
<Zerlinna> noteventime: your script should look like this:
<Zerlinna> #! /bin/sh
<Zerlinna> # file:////path/to/your/script
<Zerlinna> xine --no-splash --geometry 400x400+420+420 \
<Zerlinna> /path/to/your/videofile
<noteventime> Ok, will that show up inside the presentation?
<noteventime> Or in a player window?
<Zerlinna> then add a new macro to impress (extras --> macros --> openoffice basic)
<Zerlinna> noteventime: no, it won't
<noteventime> Which one?
<noteventime> ;)
<Zerlinna> the macro should look like this:
<Zerlinna> REM  *****  BASIC  *****
<Zerlinna> Sub Second
<Zerlinna> shell("/path/to/the/script.sh")
<Zerlinna> End Sub
<nuky> pradeepto: i can't, since i updated my kde, it's not letting me save defaults for konsole and giving me error when i go to settings -> configure konsole..
<Zerlinna> noteventime: and don't forget to make your .sh file executable ;)
<pradeepto> nuky: dude Settings -> Save As Default
<noteventime> Zerlinna: Thanks
<noteventime> :D
<Zerlinna> noteventime: your welcome :-)
<Zerlinna> noteventime: I had a hard time to find that out myself :-)
<nuky> pradeepto: i did.. it doesn't save the setting when i open the konsole again
<pradeepto> :(
<Zerlinna> noteventime: oh, and you need to put a picture in your presentation - link it with the macro. During the presentation you can just click on the picture, and the video will open in a new window
<Zerlinna> noteventime: hmmm... was that clear.. ?
<noteventime> Hmm, sorry but I need it to show up inside the presentation
<noteventime> That was clear
<noteventime> Thanks anyway :D
<noteventime> As noones going to control the presentation
<Zerlinna> noteventime: at the moment there is no way to do this (really INside)
<noteventime> :) Thanks anyway
<Zerlinna> noteventime: :-)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: around
<MacAnthony> yes
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: just wanted to inform that I am going to sleep now :P
<MacAnthony> wow
<MacAnthony> ;)
<pradeepto> so I am not bot ok :P
<MacAnthony> I didn't assume you were a bot, just superhuman :)
<MacAnthony> pradeepto: have a good night
<pradeepto> thanks dude
<MacAnthony> gets some rest so you can hellp me later
<pradeepto> heh
<pradeepto>  have a nice day I gues
<pradeepto> *guess
<_harm> where is konqeuror installed /usr/lib/? or where?
<trappist> _harm: it's installed all over the place - dpkg -L konqueror to see the list of files
<_harm> =X so how do i install flash 7? its asking for the installation path
<frank23> _harm: you install with adept
<frank23> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Petecakes> Getting an error during boot: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". Any ideas how to fix this?
<_harm> drank23 i see now :D thx
<frank23> Petecakes: not really...  never heard about that problem before
<Petecakes> (frank23): do you know anywhere I could find any info on it/possible solutions?
<frank23> Petecakes: check the ubuntu forums and google I guess
<frank23> Petecakes: you can also ask in #ubuntu
<Petecakes> frank23; thanks.
<joshuafr> hi all
<joshuafr> I have a problem with my breezy : the IP is not set like in the /etc/network/interfaces file, and the init level is not good, some programs are launched but in the rc directory they don't appear!
<joshuafr> Do someone have a solution?
<joshuafr> s/Do/Does (sorry for my bad english)
<lengau> when you say the IP is not set, do you mean that you don't get an IP address?
<lengau> Are you using static IPs or DHCP?
<joshuafr> lengau: hi, my IP is static, 192.168.1.1, but my eth is configured 169.254.161.64
<frank23> joshuafr: are you using network-manager?
<XVampireX> Hey, what was that file where I have to add locations for new applications repositories?
<XVampireX> Or if that is not possible: How do I get the latest Wine installed directly through apt-get?
<lengau> XVampireX: /etc/apt/sources.list
<XVampireX> thanks
<frank23> XVampireX: with the wine repository
<joshuafr> frank23: knetworkconf the first time, but now I use directly interface
<XVampireX> Well, latest wine is 0.9.10
<lengau> XVampireX: add the line "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to it. It goes direcly to the latest version of WINE from the makers.
<XVampireX> I did: sudo apt-get install wine . But it only installs 0.9.9
<lengau> XVampireX: sudo aptitude update
<XVampireX> thanks
<lengau> You're welcome.
<joshuafr> frank23: a solution?
<XVampireX> gonna be using that utorrent program instead of ktorrent because... I'm trying to download some files and they take AGES (100 times slower than utorrent)
<lengau> Have you tried Azureus?
<frank23> joshuafr: I don't know..
<XVampireX> Azureus doesn't work for me
<lengau> XVampireX: Okay.
<joshuafr> frank23: me too, and it's the problem :-)
<XVampireX> It doesn't open up the GUI (Sometimes it does) but it doesn't have any sections to it
<frank23> XVampireX: do you have sun java?
<XVampireX> Yes
<frank23> XVampireX: and java -version  gives you sun java 1.5?
<lengau> XVampireX: Does Azureus start up?
<XVampireX> sec
<XVampireX> no :O
<XVampireX> Gives me 1.42
<XVampireX> 1.4.2^
<lengau> XVampireX: sudo aptitude remove blackdown-jre
<XVampireX> That's gotta be it then
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<frank23> !javadebs
<frank23> XVampireX: Azureus likes the lastest java ;)
<XVampireX> I hope so
<frank23> XVampireX: it's also good if you install azureus in your home directory from the tar.bz2 on their website.  the auto-updater will work that way
<XVampireX> I did that
<frank23> XVampireX: then with the latest java, everything should work fine
<XVampireX> Alright, I hope...
<XVampireX> It's weird though, I remember installing the latest java..
<frank23> maybe try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<XVampireX> Yeah, I see 1.5 there
<XVampireX> I changed default
<XVampireX> It works !
<frank23> XVampireX: great!
<XVampireX> Thanks ^_^
<XVampireX> One more thing, how do I use the konsole to update my system?
<noteventime> sudo apt-get update
<frank23> XVampireX: you instead of a package manager?   sudo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get upgrade
<noteventime> sudo apt-get upgrade
<noteventime> :)
<XVampireX> Ah, thanks :)
<admrl> does anyone know if aol works under linux
<frank23> admrl: I think you need a special dialer for aol. Not sure what its called
<Gustaf> anyone run kubuntu on a Sony Vaio TX2 or TX1 laptop?
<noteventime> Gustaf: Why?
<Obst> Hi
<Obst> how i can play wmv movies? :(
<Obst> i dont find any package in apt
<frank23> you need w32codecs
<frank23> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<frank23> and install kafeine-xine  to replace gstreamer. It's much better
<Obst> i use vlc
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I'm gonna be learning programming soon and I'm wondering if anyone ever wants to make an application for linux that is like RPG Maker series for Windows
<XVampireX> I know a tiny bit of C++ (Made a console calculator the other day) so I got a little start in C++ :P
<travail101> how do I get firefox 1.5?
<frank23> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<travail101> is there one for gaim 2.0.0 beta also?
<travail101> whoa, that's a LOT OF STEPS...
<travail101> oops
<travail101> silly caps lock
<travail101> !bugs
<_redondo_> hi
<_redondo_> when is Dapper release going out ?
<frank23> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<_redondo_> thanks
<_redondo_> but I have a problem
<_redondo_> with that distro
#kubuntu 2006-04-05
<frank23> travail101: um it's easier if you follow the "quick and dirty way" and then create the symlinks for the plugins
<Jrwa> good evening all
<_redondo_> I tested dapper drake flight 4, and the kernel doesn't support my pctel modem
<frank23> _redondo_: is that a winmodem?
<_redondo_> yes, of course...
<_harm> can i haveCOMPOSITE things via X.org in KDE?
<frank23> !winmodem
<ubotu> from memory, winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<_redondo_> that's a problem... I have to stay there...
<_redondo_> with breezy
<frank23> _harm: try asking #ubuntu+1 or #xgl
<Jrwa> I've come because a RAM memory on my dapper
<frank23> _redondo_: oh its working in breezy but not dapper?
<Jrwa> since I upgraded from my breezy, I'm running out of RAM (1Gb). KDE starts with over 700Mb used, and it starts growing til the pc freezes on 920Mb of ram used
<Jrwa> I wonder if there's a known bug that's causing that
<frank23> Jrwa: what process is using the ram?  gam_server?
<Jrwa> root      4612  3.0 41.8 438800 433084 tty7    SLs+ 09:32  26:11 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:
<Jrwa> that's the X server with the 41% of the whole ram, I dunno if that's normal
<_redondo_> frank23: yes, yes...
<frank23> Jrwa: no that's alot. X is using 15% of 1 GB RAM for me
<Jrwa> It worked correctly on breezy
<frank23> _redondo_: not sure... check #dapper+1   try flight 5.  everything that worked on breezy *should* work on dapper. If not it's a bug
<_redondo_> no... because when you compile a driver... it is designed for a special range of kernels...
<_redondo_> it's the kernel...
<frank23> _redondo_: where does the driver come from?
<_redondo_> what do you mean ?
<Jrwa> so no one knows anything about X eating ram? :)
<frank23> _redondo_: where does the kernel source come from?
<_redondo_> can be the architecture...
<frank23> _redondo_: I mean module
<_redondo_> wich is ??
<allyourrejects> i can't get /etc/init.d/setserial   to work.  I have  /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0338 irq 4 autoconfig      in /etc/serial.config  am i missing something?
<_redondo_> from the pctel driver for linux page
<_redondo_> a .gz with the code
<_redondo_> I explain the error...
<_redondo_> when I compile it on dapper kernel, I make:
<_redondo_> modprobe pctel
<_redondo_> and all is ok
<_redondo_> now, I have to do modprobe pctel_hw
<_redondo_> there, modprobe freezes and give me segmentation fault...
<frank23> _redondo_: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto#head-0164869cfd1c39a2bdff939835094630ba26bdef  I think your modem should be supported by the conexant driver
<_redondo_> conexant...
<Kr4t05> Question
<_redondo_> but... my modem is pctel..
<Kr4t05> How do I get Kopete to log in?
<_redondo_> what supports conexant ?
<_redondo_> krt4t05: go to configure, look out for: new account
<_redondo_> you won't need to give your passwd each time you log in}
<nuky> is there a way to create a session that gets loaded when you start kde? in the session manager, there's an option to restore manually saved session, but how do you manually save a session?
<Kr4t05> I have all my accounts in, but I can't make it sign on.
<frank23> _redondo_: yes but according to http://www.modemsite.com/56k/pctel.asp  they have conexant hardware
<Kr4t05> nvm
<_redondo_> ahh ok
<frank23> _redondo_: do a little research to confirm that for your specific modem
<_redondo_> ok, I'll look out
<_redondo_> thanks
<Jrwa> I bet _redondo_'s spanish :)
<_redondo_> jajaj
<_redondo_> hah
<_redondo_> yes
<_redondo_> sorry
<Jrwa> si es que se nos nota mazo, jajajaja
<_redondo_> inevitablemente
<_redondo_> jej
<wsjunior> sup guys, i've just upgraded to kde 3.5.2 now my konqueror looks like this -> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6061/konqueror9dq.jpg
<wsjunior> how to fix that?
<frank23> wsjunior: that's normal if you start from the button in the taskbar.
<wsjunior> frank23: normal?
<wsjunior> two google bars?
<frank23> wsjunior: just type in an adress
<frank23> wsjunior: oh... didn't notice
<wsjunior> :)
<frank23> wsjunior: hmmm... I also have 2 google bars. never noticed it before ;)
<frank23> I guess that tells alot about my attention to detail!
<Jrwa> XDD
<wsjunior> heh.
<wsjunior> :-p
<wsjunior> frank23: fixed. konqueror/settings/configure extesions
<Kyral> Meh...I think my connection to my server is being slowed by multiple IPTables rules...
<wsjunior> frank23: there are two google bar plugins
<_shane> does anyone know how to change a USB flash drive from mounting 'noexec' to mounting 'exec'?
<Kyral> make a fstab entry with its /dev entry and specify "exec"?
<_shane> Kyral: but there is no entry for USB drives in fstab
<_shane> Kyral: does an entry override the auto config?
<nuky> hey, how do i know what folder my kde is installed in? it's needed for a configuration of a program i want to install from source..
<Kyral> nuky: you mean kde-prefix?
<_shane> nuky: <home>.kde
<Kyral> _shane: thats the settings
<Kyral> nuky: does it want to know the prefix?
<Kyral> or the location?
<ninniuz> kde-config --prefix ?
<Kyral> well
<Kyral> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<nuky> Kyral: yeah, it wants it ike this: ./configure --prefix= here directory path of your KDE3
<Kyral> the backticks are important
<nuky> oh, thanks!
<Kyral> what proggy?
<nuky> kbilliards <enter embarrassed smiley> sorry
<Kyral> lol sokay
<nuky> thanks :)
<wsjunior> why i can't use admin mode in kcontrol?
<wsjunior> is anybody here able to use admin mode in kcontrol?
<doml> wsjunior: yes, it takes a minute after giving it my password but works okay for me
<_shane> does anyone know how to setup udev/hotplug to mount a USB flash drive 'exec' not 'noexec'?
<wsjunior> kde 3.5.2?
<wsjunior> doml: here it only shows loading..
<doml> wsjunior: KDE: 3.4.3
<wsjunior> hum..
<wsjunior> i'm trying with kde 3.5.2
<doml> The   device   will   be   mounted   with    the    following    flags:
<doml>        async,atime,nodev,noexec,noauto,nosuid,user,rw
<doml> _shane: you can try adding the device to /etc/fstab but the pmount man page says that
<doml> so check out pmount and go from there
-banbot:#kubuntu- lol g, join #bantown and get hugs visit http://binrev.on.nimp.org/?u=bantown for more info. #kubuntu SUCKS
<Dasnipa`> erm how bout an addband for him
<Dasnipa`> addban*
<doml> are there any mods on the channel?
<doml> w007 anarchy!
<frank23> doml: they're here but only take ops if needed
<Dasnipa`> yeah but n=banbot@tor/session/x-98b498c6a8c37e23 needs a ban
<frank23> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<doml> heh, that's handy
<nalioth> frank23: may i help you?
<nalioth> frank23: n/m
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<frank23> oh that banbot left already
<nalioth> doesnt matter
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_shane> doml: I couldn't find in any mention of being able to change how it mounts the drive.
<doml> _shane: yeah, just glancing at that briefly, my guess is that you would have to add /dev/sda1 or whatever to fstab and explicitly mount/umount it which seems a little heavy-handed considering
<Tm_T> nalioth: yay!
<doml> I wonder how many folks here are tor users...
<Snake__> tor?
<doml> anonymizer/proxy for networking
<Snake__> o ok
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> that could be useful. :P
<doml> it's pretty cool.  but that bot is the reason why there's many channels, and now this one, that don't allow tor
<Kr4t05> that has to suck.
<Myxomatosis> Can anyone help me with some gcc issues on Kubuntu?
<doml> speaking of sucking, I can't get revelation (password manager) to run under kde in kubuntu...
<Snake__> Myxomatosis: whatcha got
<Snake__> doml: whats wrong with kwallet (I think its called)
<Snake__> doml: kwalletmanager**
<me2win> !lart Dr_House
* ubotu frags Dr_House with his BFG9000
<Myxomatosis> Well when I try and compile a program using gcc it won't recognize stdio.h
<Snake__> Myxomatosis: whats the error
<Myxomatosis> test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<doml> snake__: kwallet doesn't have all my passwords in it.  i need to decrypt my existing revelation file
<Myxomatosis> This is what it says.
<Myxomatosis> I'm thinking maybe I'm just missing a certain package but I have no idea which one to get.
<Snake__> Myxomatosis: hmm not sure :(
<Snake__> doml: ah
<Myxomatosis> Damn this is really bothering me. The only reason I got kubuntu was so I could do assignments from home and I can't even do that.
<doml> snake__: yeah, see, that's the rub.  it's just an AES encrypted XML file... Idda thought that stuff like this would be standardized enough for me to keep a file across applications
<Snake__> doml: I dunno how much HDD space you got, but perhaps install ubuntu and get your passwords?
<doml> myxomatosis: if stdio doesn't exist, then you're missing a lot of the development libraries etc
<doml> or that's what it sounds like
<Myxomatosis> I figured, I'm just not sure which libraries I need to get.
<doml> probably a lot of them
<Myxomatosis> I tried looking through the synaptic package manager but there were so many I wasn't sure what I needed.
<doml> start with gcc, look at the recommended packages, and install those too.  just go from there
<nalioth> Kr4t05: doml: exceptions to any blanket ban on the list can be assigned to a user who has a legitimate need for tor
<lwelyn> Gute Nacht.
<doml> argh!  so i finnally got all the dependancies sorted out so i could "compile" revelation and I still get the same error
<Snake__> Myxomatosis: have you gotten build-essential ?
<Myxomatosis> I'm not sure, let me check.
<Myxomatosis> No I didn't, installing it now though.
<Snake__> Get that
<_shane> what command do I use in a scipt to put something in /var/log/messages ?
<Myxomatosis> Ah! It worked! Thank you so much.
<Snake__> Yep :)
<Myxomatosis> Thank god, now I actually can justify having this OS on my second hard drive. Thanks.
<Snake__> lol
<pike> sblive soundcard distupgrade to dapper.. no sound help :)
<doml> _shane: that's syslog, I haven't bothered to send stuff to syslog from a script, but you must be able to
<wsjunior> how to play .avi and .mpeg videos with kaffeine and gstreamer?
<_shane> doml: found it, it is logger
<doml> logger?  sounds handy
<shawn___> hey
<shawn___> what do I change to get read access to my ntfs partition as user
<shawn___> I tried looking around changing the line in fstab but no luck
<pike> shawn___: mount -o umask=0000 /dev etc. will work
<pike> shawn___: or just specify umask=000,defautls in fstab or something
<Snake__> ubotu: tell wsjunior about restrictedformats
* Kr4t05 is away: Away at the moment
<pike> anyone using dapper? i cant seem to get sound working after dist-upgrade
<shawn___> pike: no luck with that
<wsjunior> Snake__: thanks.
<pike> shawn___: umask option didnt work?
<shawn___> no
<Snake__> wsjunior: no prob
<pike> shawn___: well i havent had an ntfs partition in a while but that should work 'sudo mount -o /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory'
<pike> shawn___: well i havent had an ntfs partition in a while but that should work 'sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory'
<Ardarandir> Gute Nacht
<lars_g> Hi all.
<lars_g> Is 3.5.2 a known breezy killer?
<lars_g> I mean, I installed it, it seemed to work fine
<lars_g> I just now moved the machine and I have a very odd behaviour.
<lars_g> if I use kdm, the machine freezes with no error or trace
<lars_g> Or, if I use gdm, and then enter kde, it freezes
<Snake__> lars_g: if you use the cutting edge, expect to bleed, its diffrent results for everyong
<lars_g> and sometimes just booting to gdm, it freezes after a short while (sometimes)
<lars_g> But, at least I think it's not my driver (nvidia) because in rescue mode, I can do a startx and use it normally.
<lars_g> Snake__: Perfect, I am not asking not to bleed. I am asking for help in bandaging it. yes?
<shawn___> pike: no luck
<Snake__> lars_g: wish I could help, but I have no idea :(
<lars_g> Ok, thanks anyhow
<lars_g> I'll see if I can dig something off my kernel logs, this is too odd
<lars_g> I moved the machine around just now so I am affraid it be video card overheating, but then why does it work with startx in recovery mode? sigh
<lars_g> I'll check a few logs
<pike> shawn___: what error are you getting?
<shawn___> bash: cd: /media/sda3: Permission denied
<shawn___> not much
<knill> why cant i install kdeveloper in breezy?
<pike> shawn___: and you did sudo umount /media/sda3 and then remounted with above commands?
<shawn___> yay
<shawn___> works now
<pike> :)
<knill> hi
<shawn___> sorry linux just isn't my strong suit, we're barely scratching the surface in class but soon enough I'll know alot
<shawn___> my college has a fairly strong appretiation for linux
<pike> shawn___: np hope you enjoy kubuntu
<knill> what version of kdeveloper can i install in breezy?
<jmarrero> someone here kwons if I can intall xgl and compiz in  kubuntu dapper drake and it work nice, just like in gnome?
<wsjunior> does anybody here with KDE 3.5.2 is able to run admin mode in kcontrol?
<Snake__> jmarrero: I never got xgl to work in gnome :(
<jmarrero> Snake__ and in kubuntu?
<Snake__> Never tried
<jmarrero> Isee
<Snake__> jmarrero: I would assume it would work just as easily but with compiz-kde instead of compiz-gnome (I think it is)
<jmarrero> nice thankx
<Snake__> knill: whatever version is in the repos works best
<knill> the version in repose dont install
<knill> trying with a previous version
<wsjunior> jmarrero: http://triligon.org/triligon/blog/xgl_on_kubuntu
<jmarrero> wsjunior now I love u!
<Snake__> knill: Is this what you want? kdevelop3
<Snake__> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<pike> common sound problems in kde under dapper? anyone else have a problem?
<Snake__> pike: its dapper, do a bug search
<RogueJediX> Anyone here? I have a quick question. Just converted my windows partition from NTFS to FAT32 so I can write on it properly from my Linux partition. So now I just have to update /etc/fstab, right? Or is there more?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: sounds bout right
<RogueJediX> Cool, thanks
<RogueJediX> Should I change ntfs to fat or fat32?
<Snake__> Hmmmmmm..
<Snake__> I think...
<Snake__> !fat
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Snake__> Ehh not sure
<tristanmike> it gives you an option for either, I thought it was only fat32 for xp
<RogueJediX> Ah, nevermind. I just remembered seeing a list in the mount man pages
<Snake__> RogueJediX: vfat I believe
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Thanks again
<pike> ok this is going to sound foolish but.. howto toggle between onboard ac97 and sblive? gnome has a gui for this but not sure under kde
* pike is thinking of just disabling onboard sound in bios
<knill> yeah i want kdevelop3
<Is_907> is ntfs write support not included in kubuntu? (do i need to recompile my kernel or is there a module available somewhere for it?)
<Snake__> Is_907: No ntfs write support standard
<Snake__> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tristanmike> write support is sketchy and not reccommended
<Snake__> Hmm...
<RogueJediX> How come fat32 write support works better anyway?
<Is_907> tristanmike: i know... i've used it in gentoo and debian... i just really need it to work so i can fix my XP installation (have to copy  the ntldr file from the cd... my stupid programming course is windows-bound)
<RogueJediX> Snake__: It was vfat as you said, by the way
<darkmatter137> hello
<Snake__> RogueJediX: fat32 is open source, ntfs is propritety, so we need to break their code before we can use it
<RogueJediX> Snake__: I thought fat32 was proprietary as well?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: Well..not open source, but we know how fat32 works, information is avalible on that, NTFS is windows standard only
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Ah, I see
<Snake__> RogueJediX: and MS doesnt want to give it up
<Is_907> so is there an easier way to have ntfs write support in dapper? i'd rather not have to compile a new kernel right now
<darkmatter137> hey, does anyone know of any free linux drivers for belkin usb 802.11g adapters?
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Isn't MS developing yet another proprietary filesystem for Vista?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: yulp
<Snake__> WinFS
<RogueJediX> Joy. I think I'll stick with fat32 for now
<RogueJediX> Incidentally, anyone know the max partition size fat32 supports?
<Snake__> I believe 2tb?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: in windows, only 32gigs
<Snake__> RogueJediX: they locked it so that people would go to NTFS
<darkmatter137> has anyone tried a linuxant driverloader?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: yes the max size is 2 tb
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Thanks. Because I remember trying to get a 100 GB partition formatted with fat32, but I never got the option
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Any way to unlock it?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: in windows XP, the max size is 4gb
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> I mean 32
<Snake__> Max FILE size is 4 gigs
<Snake__> http://opera.answers.com/fat32
* RogueJediX clicks
<Snake__> RogueJediX: not that im aware of
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: what model is it
<darkmatter137> it is a Belkin FSD7050
<darkmatter137> which is 802.11g 54mbps USB
<darkmatter137> and, its listen on the linuxant page
<darkmatter137> but, im really a noob to linux, so i need to know how to install
<darkmatter137> and if its free or not
<h3sp4wn> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43
<darkmatter137> ?
<darkmatter137> whats that
<h3sp4wn> the name of the driver you need to use and a post telling you how to do it
<darkmatter137> ok, thank you  :)
<darkmatter137> I love it when I had easy questions, yesterday it was "MY COMPUTER WONT BOOT"
<darkmatter137> have*
<darkmatter137> not had
<wsjunior> wow. my pc restart when i start kopete
<wsjunior> with kde 3.5.2
<wsjunior> odd
<theine> Hi, is network-manager-kde available somewhere?
<wsjunior> ya at Kcontrol
<wsjunior> but i can't open it here with kde 3.5.2
<wsjunior> theine: alt+f2, type kcontrol, go to net, after net configuration
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` - before you start to try compiling it
<darkmatter137> ?
<raphink> anybody with a ppc here?
<RogueJediX> Am I missing something here? I've made sure multiverse and universe repos are uncommented and did apt-get update and yet when I search for mplayer all I get is mga-vid-source and mozilla-mplayer
<darkmatter137> h3, what does that do?
<RogueJediX> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jmarrero> ubuntu Breezy for i386 PCs with KDE 3.5.2 and KOffice 1.5 RC 1, created on 2006-03-26 this live cd is in english?
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: installs the requirements that you need to build the kernel module
<theine> wsjunior: are you quite sure that's a network-manager frontend?
<_wsjunior> is anybody here having problems with kde 3.5.2 and kopete?
<darkmatter137> how can it install something if i have no internet connection?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: whta kind of PC are you on? i386?
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Yes. AMD Duron
<darkmatter137> i type that into the terminal?
<Snake__> RogueJediX: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Already tried that. No go.
<Snake__> RogueJediX: pastebin your sources.list
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: Do you have the ubuntu cd in the machine - those files should be on that - you will have to get the tarball you download onto the machine by cd or floppy or usbkey or something
<theine> maybe i should rephrase... does anybody know where knetworkmanager is supposed to end up? it used to be avaliable at kubunty.no-ip.org, but is not anymore
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: you must have some internet connection or else you wouldn't be on here
<darkmatter137> im dual booting
<darkmatter137> im on my winxp system
<darkmatter137> darn, i really have no clue how to do any of this
<RogueJediX> Snake__: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/631847
<darkmatter137> im going to try to find an easier one
<ep> I just sucessfully built qt 4.1.2 from source.  Now I need to I extend my environment varibles.  The readme says I need to add a couple of lines to ".profile" but I don't think kubuntu uses this.
<ep> How do I do this (PATH=) so it works in all terminals including X terminals?
<theine_> oops, sorry, network-manager-kde is of course available at kubunty.no-ip.org
<Snake__> RogueJediX: 1 sec, checking
<RogueJediX> Snake__: No rush
<Snake__> RogueJediX: and you apt-get updated you said?
<RogueJediX> Snake__: Yes, two minutes or so ago
<Snake__> RogueJediX: ...hmmm
<Snake__> im not sure... ><
<Snake__> sorry man
<RogueJediX> Snake__: No prob. You already helped me with that whole fat32 things, so thanks for that
<RogueJediX> *thing
<Snake__> kik
<Snake__> lol*
<h3sp4wn> darkmatter137: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846&highlight=rt2570 - that one might be easier for you to follow download the rt2570-1.1.0-b1.tar.gz to your windows partition and have the cd ready because you will need it for the packages you need
<darkmatter137> im trying the linuxant one
<darkmatter137> its only a trial, but i dun care
<darkmatter137> if i really need it ill buy it or ask a friend to crack it
<darkmatter137> if it works, im happy
<wsjunior> is anybody here running kde 3.5.2?
<wsjunior> when i open kopete the system freeze and i have to reboot...
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: you have kopete open on start?
<yuriy> wsjunior: not happening to me
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: I had that problem, and opening kopete only after the desktop started fixed it. Or don't have kopete auto connect.
<wsjunior> LeeJunFan: i have auto connect
<wsjunior> LeeJunFan: i can't open it to unselect
<wsjunior> LeeJunFan: :(
<wsjunior> i'll have to remove kopete config files..
<wsjunior> done. lemme try now..
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: no, you didn't have to do that.
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: just change one line in kopeterc
<wsjunior> i did
<wsjunior> worked
<wsjunior> odd.. i'd like to have autoconnect :/
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: do you have wireless?
<LeeJunFan> wsjunior: wondering because I had a theory that it might have been due to timing of my wireless being configed while kopete was trying to connect.
<_wsjunior> damn. i had to restart. not fixed.
<_wsjunior> now it is. the problem was the spca5xx module. this module doesn't work i forgot. i dunno why it comes with kubuntu anyways..
<LeeJunFan> _wsjunior: I had the hangs with .11 version of kubuntu but since I've been using .12 from svn it's fine. I also have spca5xx, but I have my own kernel too.
<wasp_ems> hello i am having a problem with kopete..the other person sees the foto i have in msn on windows and cannot see my foto in linux...also i cannot send files..any ideas?
<_wsjunior> well.. u can't send image files through kopete. msn issue. not kopete fault.
<wasp_ems> aha..but i cannot even send txt files
<wasp_ems> if i run msn through wine might that work?
<_wsjunior> wasp_ems: to select ur photo to be showed u have to right click the butterfly/ proprieties/ user info/ and select the photo
<_wsjunior> wasp_ems: dunno... never tried.
<_wsjunior> wasp_ems: try aMSN u'll probablly like it.
<_wsjunior> wasp_ems: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<wasp_ems> can i send image files with that?or is gaim better?
<_wsjunior> no, amsn seems with msn
<_wsjunior> i don't like gaim by the way..
<wasp_ems> ok but image files can be sent?
<wasp_ems> so do i download 32 or 64 bit?
<_wsjunior> wasp_ems: are u running a 64bit machine?
<wasp_ems> no
<LeeJunFan> wasp_ems:
<LeeJunFan> oops. heh
<wasp_ems> or i dont know actually
<wasp_ems> :)
<LeeJunFan> wasp_ems: if you didn't install amd64 version of kubuntu then you want 32 bit.
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> :)
<wasp_ems> thanx
<wasp_ems> one last question...do u know how i can make voipbuster run with wine?
<_wsjunior> no, i don't.
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<wasp_ems> i did it through adept if thats ok
<wsjunior> wasp_ems: ya. i was writing right now that u dont need to compile it just install using apt-get..
<wasp_ems> ok cool
<wsjunior> wasp_ems: this new version has webcam support, i dunno if the apt version has webcam support too..
<wasp_ems> yeah i am looking at that now..so which do i download?ubuntu one, autopackage?
<wasp_ems> does anyone know which file to download?
<Kyral> for?
<wasp_ems> amsn
<Kyral> ICK
<Kyral> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Kyral> Its in the Repos
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install amsn
<wasp_ems> i did that
<wasp_ems> i got it
<wasp_ems> but i want to get the update
<Kyral> dunno then
<Kyral> !info amsn dapper
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.95-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 2233 kB, Installed size: 7852 kB
<Kyral> the new version is in Dapper
<admrl> kopete also has webcam support
<wasp_ems> yes but kopete does not support sending image files
<admrl> yes it does
<Kyral> whats the difference between a "normal" file and an image file?
<admrl> you drag it into the window
<Kyral> they are the same thing
<admrl> try dragging it into the window
<wasp_ems> i tried it with kopete and it did not work and a guy here told me it does not suport it
<admrl> what version are you using..?
<wasp_ems> and i cannot find the wecam support either on kopete
<wasp_ems> one sedc
<admrl> wasp_ems: you need to upgrade 2 kde 3.5 for it
<wasp_ems> how do i do that?
<admrl> well have you ever added a repo to your sources.list
<wasp_ems> yes
<wasp_ems> but to tell you the truth the last time i tried i failed..when trying to do it manually..if i do it through adept i think it will be fine
<admrl> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<admrl> htis is for 3.5
<admrl> not 3.5.1 or 3.5.2
<admrl> im using 3.5.2
<admrl> but i dont think its gotten any more stable
<wasp_ems> ok thanx i will try it
<admrl> :) yep
<wasp_ems> admrl: then do i go through adept and upgrade?
<Kyral> Holy cow there are a lot of updates today
<Kyral> in Dapper
<admrl> update and upgrade
<admrl> i do it from the commandline
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> admrl: cool i did it..lets see now if it works:)
<admrl> :) you hsould probably restart kde
<admrl> so just logout and back in
<wasp_ems> do i just sign out and in again?
<wasp_ems> ok cool
<wasp_ems> :)
<wasp_ems> thanx
<admrl> yep
<wasp_ems> admrl: do i now have to update again for kopete to be updated?
<admrl> wait you upgraded already didnt you..?
<wasp_ems> yes
<admrl> i thought you must have a really fast internet connection to upgrade that fast
<admrl> not just update
<wasp_ems> but nothing seems to have change
<admrl> you upgraded
<wasp_ems> i have 10mbit connection
<wasp_ems> it didnt really have any updates just upgrade
<admrl> haha you need to update after you add the repo
<admrl> then upgrade
<wasp_ems> i did that
<wasp_ems> but nothing really was updated from what i saw
<wasp_ems> and i tried even now and there is nothing
<admrl> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<admrl> that line was added to your sources.list
<wasp_ems> yep
<wasp_ems> ok were can i see what version i have already?
<_shane> is there a way in a script to put up a dialog asking a question and act on the answer in the script?
<admrl> open up kate and check /etc/apt/sources.list
<wasp_ems> when i upgraded it asked me if i wanted to install or not
<admrl> you said yes correct..?
<wasp_ems> yep
<admrl> your using konversation i saw so click the help menu then click about kde or whatever
<admrl> that will tell you what version of kde your using
<wasp_ems> 3.4.3
<wasp_ems> :(
<admrl> ya..
<admrl> you didnt do it right
<admrl> open /etc/apt/sources.list in kate
<wasp_ems> i did
<admrl> did you see the line..?
<admrl> thats not commented
<wasp_ems> yes but it has next to what u wrote above breezy main
<wasp_ems> and yes there is no #
<wasp_ems> any ideas?
<admrl> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<admrl> it should look just like that
<admrl> but i just gotta call and must go for a bit brb
<wasp_ems> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<wasp_ems> thats is what i have
<wasp_ems> okz
<wasp_ems> ok be back in a minute..loggin out and in to see
<wasp_ems> ok im back
<wasp_ems> admrl: now i have 3.5.2
<wasp_ems> admrl: thanks allot it should work now
<wasp_ems> does anyone know were i can find games and install them having them also in k menu?
* Kr[a] tos is back.
<wasp_ems> admrl: do u possibly know how i can install games or make wine work wih voipbuster?
<wasp_ems> or anyone know how to setup dc++?
<wasp_ems> oh and for some reason i cannot see some video files i have..any solutions?
<jmarrero> someone knows a nice website were I can download nice videos about linux or nice computher raleted movies?
<robotgeek> wasp_ems, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wasp_ems> robotgeek: thnx
<wasp_ems> robotgeek: no that is not what i mean
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: okay, what do you mean :)
<wasp_ems> i mean that although i have the files i cannot see them in the folder they should be in..whereas in windows i can
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: i am not following you. where are the files again?
<wasp_ems> i have an external hard drive which i use in windows to store all the files i have...movies music etc...and i have a folder which contains some video files but in linux it seems to have only one file..not the video ones
<wasp_ems> any ideas?
<robotgeek> jmarrero: yes, to your question in #kubuntu-devel
<jmarrero> robotgeek : thankx
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: what is the partition method?
<wasp_ems> ntfs
<jmarrero> robotgeek : u using dapper?
<robotgeek> jmarrero: yes
<jmarrero> working nice?
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: i am not sure, you might want to read something on the wiki
<jmarrero> btw : my system is just a multimidia fun and c*ap doing machine by now
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wasp_ems about ntfs
<robotgeek> jmarrero: works fine
<jmarrero> so no important stuff in it
<wasp_ems> thanx but that is not the problem as i can see and play all the rest of my files
<jmarrero> nice thinking on installing via esppresso to see the new prosses
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: okay, i have no clue :(
<wasp_ems> thanx though:)
<wasp_ems> any ideas about games etc that i can download?
<wasp_ems> ok question
<wasp_ems> ok i am so confused now
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: ask
<wasp_ems> i made a taskbar at the top of my desktop mac style which i cannot find where i made it from and anyway it has taken off my conquer the file, edit, insert etc and has put them there..how can i make them go back?
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: there should be a "default" button near all those settings
<wasp_ems> i just want that tskbar up there so i can have some applications not the file edit etx
<wasp_ems> etc
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: right click on the taskbar, then configure panel
<Kyral> hehe
<Kyral> I set KAlarm as my Alarm Clock
<wasp_ems> well there is no configure there
<wasp_ems> but i found where i set it up from
<Kyral> at 7:45 AM the computer is gonna play the KDE startup theme as loud as possible :P
<kosh> my neighbors would complain if I did that
<Kyral> Well, not as loud as possible
<wasp_ems> ok everything is back as normal.now is there any chance i can make another taskbar but which will only have what i put in it?
<regeya> the kde startup sound woudl do it for me...I hate that sound
<Kyral> lol
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: you acn pretty much controol everything, add another panel maybe
<wasp_ems> anyway i am going to bed...got a lecture tomorrow..goodnight and thanx for all the help
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: cya later
<wsjunior> i'm with ugly fonts even with antialias.. does anybody knows what to do to get better fonts?
<Kyral> hmmm
* Kyral wonders how much he can get KDE to look like XP
<robotgeek> Kyral: someone had done that in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Kyral> I thought this was allowed to be offtopic....
<robotgeek> it looked like 90% XP
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I'd love to do that to my Linux friends
<Kyral> "WTF?! YOU CHANGED BACK TO XP?!"
<wsjunior> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2509/uglyfonts4lt.jpg
<wsjunior> someone could help me to get better font aspect?
<Kyral> I didn't look at the pic
<robotgeek> wsjunior: not my strong area, sorry
<robotgeek> _root: not a good idea to be on irc as root
<Kyral> I think XChat flat out doesn't let you do it
<geo-1> nda ada org indonesia di sini ?
<Kr4t05> hrm
<Kr4t05> Ok
<frank23> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fatejudger> so has the default Kubuntu Dapper theme been fixed yet?
<Kyral> whoa the Universal Taskbar is cool
<arn> I'm having an issue with adept updater
<arn> it was running an update and seems to be stalled on Removing kdm
<fatejudger> arn: how long?
<arn> Should I just let it go or kill it?
<arn> 15 minutes
<fatejudger> arn: you can kill it, you'll just have to apt-get -f install after
<arn> The app isn't frozen or anything
<arn> I think I could just exit it - but didn't know how it would affect the update
<arn> Then again, maybe not :)
<arn> what does the -f install do?
<Kyral> fix
<Kyral> basically
<arn> Kyral: then why the install option?
<Kyral> uhh
<arn> not questioning you, just trying to learn
<Kyral> lemme man apt-get for a second :P
<arn> since I was doing an update
<arn> upgrade sorry
<arn> those two terms still get me mixed around
<Kyral> -f, --fix-broken Fix;  attempt  to  correct  a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit  any packages  to permit APT to deduce a likely solution. Any Package that are specified must completely correct the problem. The  op tion is sometimes necessary when running APT for the first time;
<Kyral>  APT itself doesnot allow broken package dependencies  to  exsist on a system. It is possible that a systems dependency structure can be so corrupt as to require manual intervention (which  usu ally  means  using dselect(8) or dpkg --remove to eliminate some of the offending packages). Use of this option together with  -m may  produce  an  error  in some situations. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Fix-Broken.
<Kyral> sorry for the paste
<arn> k, gonna try it
<arn> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arn> doesn't sound good
<robotgeek> arn: just do what apt-get/dpkg tells you, you'll be fine
<arn> I did
<arn> and it ws
<arn> was
<arn> apt-get -f install didn't do anything
<arn> gonna try an apt-get upgrade
<arn> how come apt-get shows a different number of packages to be upgraded than adept did?
<arn> thought they looked at the same repositories
<arn> adept showed 92 and apt-get 78
<frank23> arn adept is probably doing a dist-upgrade and apt-get just an upgrade
<frank23> arn dist-upgrade is usually ok. the synaptic "smart upgrade" is a dist-upgrade
<ports-> hey
<ports-> has anyone installed ms office on kubuntu?
<me2win> no
<ports-> lol why
<me2win> it comes default with open office
<me2win> and if you dont like open office
<me2win> KOffice is really really nice
<fatejudger> KOffice is the best
<Kaiser_Sleeps> you need crossover office to be able to use mso
<fatejudger> ports-: if there is something that is mission-critical that you absolutely need MS Office for, there are ways of install it
<fatejudger> ports-: like Kaiser says, Crossover is the best way to do that
<ports-> k
<fatejudger> ports-: Crossover costs money though
<frank23> ports-: crossover office / wine can run MS Office but I find Open Office great. Never tried Koffice
<ports-> the only thing that i need Outlook
<fatejudger> ports-: and it's recommented that people use KOffice or something to that effect
<ports-> err is Outlook
<fatejudger> ports-: try using Kontact
<ports-> because im attached to that e-mail database
<arn> umm - kinda got broken from my update
<fatejudger> ports-: are you sure Kmail doesn't work with outlook database?
<fatejudger> ports-: and Crossover doesn't work with Outlook
<arn> apt-get tells me that 58 packages were held back from the upgrade
<ports-> i havent tried kmail
<arn> now kde doesn't work
<frank23> arn adept is probably doing a dist-upgrade and apt-get just an upgrade
<frank23> arn dist-upgrade is usually ok. the synaptic "smart upgrade" is a dist-upgrade
<arn> new problem now though frank23
<ports-> Hobbsee:  i got my wireless working
<ports-> it was an issue with dhclient....
<ports-> it was seeing that my router existed... but it wasnt accepting DHCP from it
<Hobbsee> hey
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> heh great
<arn> many of the packages apt-get is holding back are kde packages
<arn> I'm figuring that's a good portion of my problem
<arn> not sure how to fix though
<arn> thought about doing a --force-yes but wasn't sure if there was a better/easier way to remedy this
<ports-> Hobbsee:  now to start running kismet and stealing wifi... on campus.. lol
<Hobbsee> ports-: breezy, or dapper?  i've forgotten
<ports-> breezy
<ports-> is dapper 6.0 ?
<arn> any one have any suggestions before I break things more? :)
<Hobbsee> ports-: 6.06, yeah
<Hobbsee> ports-: hmmm...yeah, not sure what the best program is to use for that
<ports-> Hobbsee:  ah.. i was readin the kubuntu site a few weeks back and some people had trouble with Dapper.. so i just got Breezy
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<dyrne> ok this is irritating i have to reset amixer settings everytime i log into kde in dapper or have no sound
<dyrne> its a lot to type..
<crimsun> not really.
<dyrne> ah youre everywhere!
<dyrne> :)
<crimsun> set your mixer settings as you like, then: sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo alsactl store
<crimsun> it should work fine henceforth
<dyrne> ok ill give it a try thx
<crimsun> if it doesn't, please file a bug on malone against the alsa-utils package
<dyrne> ok
<wsjunior> hey, i'd like to have that home icon at kicker, how to do that?
<ports-> oh thank god~
<wsjunior> i want a filemanager like in original kde
<wsjunior> does anybody knows how to do that?
<arn> original kde?
<arn> like kde2 or something?
<wsjunior> like kde 3 without mods
<wsjunior> do u know that house icon at kicker?
<wsjunior> i want that icon with that link
<arn> crap, still broken
<ports-> fatejudger:  hey
<fatejudger> ports-: yes?
<Word> Hi, is there a history of Gaim causing Kubuntu to crash? there seems to be a pattern with my use of Gaim and Kubuntu locking up..
<ports-> fatejudger:  Kmail is an extra app... beyond what Kontact does right?
<arn> ok, totally just broke kde
<arn> can't start kde
<arn> can login to failsafe is all
<fatejudger> ports-: Kmail is part of the Kontact suite of applications I believe
<frank23> wsjunior: you have konqueror look like in other distros?
<ports-> fatejudger:  ok... it showed up as an upgradeable component in Adept
<wsjunior> frank23: yes, i want
<wsjunior> just the filemanager
<fatejudger> Word: you might want to try Kopete
<fatejudger> Word: it's a native KDE app just like Gaim
<fatejudger> Word: quite a bit nicer looking IMO
<ports-> Word Kopete crashes in Breezy as soon as you get signed on...
<frank23> wsjunior: I'm not sure how to do it but you need to choose the default profile.  kubuntu uses profiles that are different from the kde default
<Word> Ok, I'll restart with a new session so gaim doesn't open up and see if while using Kopete there isn't a problem. Hopefully I'll be coming back using the IRC in Kbuutnu. :D
<ports-> Word: but if you install Gaim from Adept on Breezy it works fine
<Hobbsee> ports-: which version of kopete?
<Word> Oh?
<fatejudger> ports-: Koepte shouldn't crash
<fatejudger> *Kopete
<ports-> it dies
<ports-> on me
<Hobbsee> which versoin?
<fatejudger> ports-: that's not normal
<Word> What IS normal? :P
<ports-> 4.3.4.3
<arn> rebooting - not holding out much hope
<fatejudger> Word: I've used Kopete since Breezy
<fatejudger> Word: it works great
<fatejudger> Word: never crashes
<Hobbsee> ports-: ah ok
<ports-> fatejudger:  apparently iti s... im running the Kopete off of the Breezy install cd
<fatejudger> ports-: then upgrade to the newer version of KDE
<Word> Alright, I'll see how this goes be back in a few.
<ports-> k
<fatejudger> ports-: they have KDE 3.5.2 out now
<ports-> whats new in the "new" kde?
<fatejudger> ports-: bug fixes and upgrades
<ports-> k
<fatejudger> ports-: KHTML is much faster
<fatejudger> ports-: performance things
<fatejudger> ports-: it's a great upgrade
<fatejudger> ports-: UI changes
<Hobbsee> yeah, kde 3.4.3 would never connect kopete for me - not sure why
<ports-> k
<fatejudger> 3.4.3 was crappy
<fatejudger> well
<Hobbsee> havent used it for ages though, so...
<fatejudger> buggy
<ports-> where do i get the new KDE
<fatejudger> ports-: www.kubuntu.org
<ports-> i see a lot of extra packages on Adept i dont need
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<frank23> ports-: I had no problems with kde 3.5.1 but there is a problem with kde 3.5.2: you can't change resolution with kde.  You might want to use kde 3.5.1 instead of the latest
<ports-> k
<ports-> next question
<ports-> on Kubuntu.org there is supposed to be an html bar that goes across the top
<ports-> in Konuerer.. i only see a text list.... thats bad... what component am i missing?
<solo> hello, anyone can help to configure my wireless?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<solo> I checked there
<solo> as my wireless card had no driver for linux
<ports-> solo you might be able to use ndiswrapper
<solo> I used ndiswrapper to wrap my windows driver
<solo> and now ndiswrapper tell me there is a module sis163u installed
<arn> and you did a modprobe ndiswrapper?
<solo> then I depmod -a
<solo> and modprobe
<ports-> frank23:  what do i need to download?
<solo> I can even see wlan0 using iwconfig
<frank23> solo: that's good. the hardware part seems to be working
<frank23> ports-: for what? kde 3.5.1?
<ports-> yeah
<solo> yeah, then I cant do dhclient wlan0
<frank23> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> frank23: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ports-> solo and whats "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" get
<ports-> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<word> Hmm...
<word> well it seems that Gaim wasn't the problem
<frank23> ports-: go here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<word> I turned it off logged out to save it in the session went back in and when i started flipping through the K menu it crashed.
<ports-> Word ah
<frank23> ports-: the resolution thing in kde 3.5.2 is annoying but 3.5.1 worked perfectly for me
<solo> frank23: how to configure /etc/network/interfaces  properly?
<word> Is there any reason that navigating the K menu should cause a problem?
<frank23> solo: I just used the system settings network config tool
<word> Also, I shut down Akregator just to be safe aand it seems that I don't have a problem anymore :-/ Could it have been that?
<solo> I cant use root on that tool?
<solo> dont let me change any thing
<word> fatefudger left >< the only one who knew a lot ><
<frank23> solo: you mean go to administrator doesnt work?
<word> Yay, fatejudger um, has Akregator been known to cause problems when navigating the K menu?
<word> Because shutting down Gaim didn't seem to have an effect but shutting down akregator looks like it fixed the crashing problem
<fatejudger> word: don't know
<solo> tell you what I dont even have adminisrator to choose from
<fatejudger> word: I use the latest KDE in Dapper, so it might be different for you
<word> Theres an update for Akregator lol...that might fix it ;)
<frank23> solo: you system-settings->Network Config-> you dont see administrator mode on the bottom?
<solo> if you mean settings, yes, i cant modify network setting
<word> How stable is Dapper right now fatejudger?
<fatejudger> word: just as stable as Breezy IMO
<me2win> word: pretty stable
<fatejudger> word: maybe even more
<frank23> solo: can you activate administrator mode?
<fatejudger> things WILL break every so often though
<me2win> fatejudger: my kdesu konqueror finally works :P
<fatejudger> config files get get reset
<fatejudger> me2win: lol
<fatejudger> me2win: that's worked for weeks for me
<me2win> fatejudger: yeh i know
<me2win> UberUser: tell fatejudger about porterhouse steaks
<word> Is Konquerer upgraded to support ajax etc. in Dapper?
<me2win> ubotu: : tell fatejudger about porterhouse steaks
<me2win> lol
<fatejudger> it doesn't work that way
<fatejudger> you'd have to say
<robotgeek> word: it works even in breezy
<fatejudger> porterhousesteaks is such and such
<word> Really? What functionality is it missing for google then? o.O
<me2win> fatejudger: I know, I was just telling ubotu to tell you about them even though i KNOW ubotu doesnt know about them
<word> Gmail*
<robotgeek> word: gmail, try using with safari browser identification
<word> Actually, it's probably more that Google doesn't have it on it's list of browsers that support it's scripting so it defaults to the html version...
<fatejudger> robotgeek: firefox
<me2win> firefox FTW
<fatejudger> robotgeek: safari identification doesn't work
<robotgeek> fatejudger: he is on breezy
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I know
<robotgeek> http://mail.google.com/mail/?nocherowser or use that :)
<robotgeek> http://mail.google.com/mail/?nocheckbrowser
<ports-> frank23:  ok i added the new repos
<word> The second link makes more sense lol ;)
<cptn_morgan> how do i check what version of KDE i'm running?
<frank23> ports-: you can use adept to do the upgrade then.
<robotgeek> i think i found a bug in screen :)
<frank23> cptn_morgan: any help->about kde
<ports-> frank23:  what packages do i get
<frank23> ports-: just do "full upgrade" then check preview upgrade to make sure it makes sense
<ports-> bah
<ports-> too much to look through
<ports-> Full Upgrade and wish me luck
<word> lol, i was going through and individually clicking them and i g uess i accidently installed 3 new ones too heh
<ports-> well that didnt work
<word> commit changes then
<_solo> hello, frank23 are you still there?
<frank23> ports-: just as long as you don't uninstall your whole system. people have done that with adept by mistake because they didn't check the preview changes
<frank23> _solo: not for long...
<ports-> lol
<_solo> so, I tried to setup in the tool
<ports-> frank23:  uninstall it all?
<_solo> but still I cant get any wireless detected
<word> Ha, using the partitioner was such a pain on 2 hours sleep...the 10 minutes or so would between actions would just fly by and before I knew it I had to go to school ><
<cptn_morgan> how do i upgrade to KDE 3.5?
<frank23> cptn_morgan: just ask your questions in the main channel
<_solo> and also tried KwifiManager to search
<ports-> this is gunna take forever
<ports-> im getting a lot of updates for breezy
<word> What are you on dial up?
<frank23> ports-: yeah some package with strange dependancies remove kdelibs for example and they don't notice
<frank23> ports-: I hope you have a good connection ;)
<frank23> good night all
<word> G
<ports-> frank campus dorm
<word> G'nite*
<_solo> Good night
<cptn_morgan> frank, is there a specific spot i should ask about upgrading KDE?
<frank23> cptn_morgan: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php or http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<_solo> cptn_morgan: dont you just do that by sudo apt-get install kde?
<cptn_morgan> _solo i have no idea what you just said...
<_solo> sory, I mean you can upgrade kde by typing "sudo apt-get ..."
<frank23> cptn_morgan: _solo: that's not how to do it. installing  the kde package would install a whole lot of kde apps. many more than are in kubuntu by default
<pradeepto> robotgeek: yo!
<robotgeek> hey pradeepto , morning
<pradeepto> robotgeek: evening :)
<robotgeek> :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: you really need to work on those channel auto join thing :P
<robotgeek> pradeepto: just quit my screen
<cptn_morgan> frank
<pradeepto> w00t the k3b horn!!!
<cptn_morgan> can you talk to me in pm?
* pradeepto just burnt a dapper flight 5 cd
<pradeepto> robotgeek: btw somebody was asking if easyubuntu works on kubuntu or not.
<pradeepto> you were away at that time
<robotgeek> pradeepto: not yet. shortly.
<pradeepto> more power to you
<cptn_morgan> i can upgrade all the KDE componants from Adept right?
<patrix> heyyyy
<patrix> after 2 weeks dabbling with GNOME, I'm back to KDE! ;) ;) ;)
<patrix> and its' good to be back ;)
<pradeepto> patrix: yo there
<pradeepto> cptn_morgan: yes you can
<patrix> although now I'll have a few issues to fix, such as kdm not logigng me in, konversation nto showing nick changes, etc
<patrix> but that's for later
<_solo> anyone can help me to get wireless??
<_solo> I configured the ndiswrapper correctly
<cptn_morgan> all i have to do is follow this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php right?
<_solo> but using dhclient wlan0, I just cant find the network
<pradeepto> cptn_morgan: yup
<robotgeek> _solo: iwconfig scan wlan0
<robotgeek> _solo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_solo> I tried there
<_solo> said unrecognized request 'wlan0'
<_solo> is that mean wlan is not setuped properly?
<cptn_morgan> when i tell adept which packages to upgrade, it says: BREAK (upgrade)
<robotgeek> _solo: okay, iwconfig wlan0 scan
<robotgeek> cptn_morgan: probably it means that it will break your system :)
<cptn_morgan> that doesn't sound good :-\
<robotgeek> cptn_morgan: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pradeepto> robotgeek: what does "Install in OEM mode" mean?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: after installation, it asks to enter your details and stuff
<pradeepto> like what?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: username, password and other details probably. so that vendor can install it for you, and you enter the rest
<aw> hi all... i just installed kubunto, and it's pretty nice... the only thing is that if i switch to ctrl-alt-f1, i get a never ending warning of: Incompatible medium installed. Failed reading Cd/Dvd capacity... there is no media in cddrive
<pradeepto> hmmmm
<aw> it si so bad that this 2gig 3700+ amd 64 is starting to really slow down now
<aw> anyone?
<Kyral> zzz
<aw> k.. .i'll try again tomorrow... ty!
<pradeepto> arn: ?
<arn> yes
<pradeepto> suggest  me some cool host names
<arn> lol
<pradeepto> for my new kubuntu box
<arn> I named mine bochs
<arn> alright pradeepto - my sleep time now
<pradeepto> arn: good night buddy
<arn> gn
<ports-> hrm
<ports-> i wonder if its done
<ports-> hrm
<ports-> i ran Adept and did a full upgrade for KDE
<ports-> but About KDE still says 3.4.3
<pradeepto> ports-: you didnot reboot did you?
<ports-> nope
<ports-> i cant just take down KDE and reload it?
<pradeepto> ports-: reboot please :)
<ports-> pradeepto:  lol ok
<ports-> once KOffice is done i will
<ports-> im really liking Adept
<pradeepto> ports-: I hope you are installing KOffice 1.5RC1
<ports-> erm
<ports-> whatevers on Adept
<ankur> pradeepto: it didnt work
<ports-> KDE still reports 3.4.3
<pradeepto> ports-: did it download anything in first place
<ports-> lol
<ports-> it spent half an hour downloading
<robotgeek> ports-: did you restart kde
<pradeepto> robotgeek: he rebooted back to
<pradeepto> too
<ports-> yes
<robotgeek> hmm, weird
<pradeepto> I am guessing he didnot change the links in the sources.list perhaps
<ports-> eh i did
<pradeepto> ports-: what did you change?
<ports-> i added in the repos from the announce page
<ports-> ill try again
<pradeepto> ports-: did you sudo apt-get update/ fetch updates after that
<ports-> i added the deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main   to Adept
<pradeepto> and then
<ports-> Fetch Updates, Full Upgrade.. Preview Changes... looked at all the packages for KDE it added...  Commit Changes
<pradeepto> ports btw you might change that to kde352
<ports-> ah someone told me to use 3.5.1
<ports-> they had issues with 3.5.2
<pradeepto> what issues?
<pradeepto> I am using 3.5.2? I think so is robotgeek
<pradeepto> and many others
<robotgeek> i had one minor glitch, but it went away
<wsjunior> does anybody here run teamspeak on kubuntu?
<ports-> hrm i cant find it now
<ports-> but it was frank23
<pradeepto> never mind that ports-
<ports-> he had trouble with 3.5.2 so he reverted to 3.5.1
<morzel> hi
<ports-> 70% done downloading updates for KDE 3.5.1
<ports-> we'll see if it works this time
<ports-> pradeepto: whats different about the new version of Koffice?
<pradeepto> that depends which version you are using
<ports-> k
<ports-> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<ports-> great
<ports-> konquerer wont launch
<ports-> thank god i have firefox
<ports-> pradeepto:  ok Adept says its done
<ports-> now do i just reboot
<robotgeek> ports-: just restart kde, no need to reboot
<ports-> how do i do that
<pradeepto> robotgeek: I have seen it doesnot work that way.
<zaba_> ports-: end session then start new
<robotgeek> pradeepto: really, it worked for me?
<pradeepto> I had to rebook my laptop for everything to be *proper*
<pradeepto> after a dist-upgrade that is
<robotgeek> pradeepto: i don't think i've rebooted my laptop since i upgraded to kde 3.5.2 , rebooting is not a solution in linux
<kpaolo> pradeepto: this is my third time...
<kpaolo> this time i'm going to keep dapper save for almost a week...
<kpaolo> will i manage???
<pradeepto> kpaolo: what? come again?
<kpaolo> yeah
<kpaolo> last time (yesterday) i've installed the new fglrx drivers
<kpaolo> in spite i had the direct rendering yet..
<kpaolo> so...as it usually does with me...X died again...
<Red_Herring> heh... fglrx sucks
<ankur> hey it worked
<pradeepto> kpaolo: sorry dude cant be of much help on that
<Red_Herring> is it possible to OD on altoids?
<kpaolo> hiihihih...this time i feel lucky
<wsjunior> could anybody help me with teamspeak? it's a voip program like skype but it uses oss. doesnt work with alsa or esound. it worked with ubuntu, but it isnt working with kubuntu and a don't know why. as i said it uses oss. i can hear people talkin but can't speak. does anybody knows anything about it? using mic to talk by oss?
<Red_Herring> wsjunior: teamspeak isnt for linux... or so i thought
<pradeepto> ports-: good
<Red_Herring> you using WINE for it?
<wsjunior> no
<Red_Herring> hmm...
<wsjunior> there's a linux client
<wsjunior> and server too
<Red_Herring> well, Ubuntu uses OSS whereas Kubuntu and KDE uses aRTs
<ports-> pradeepto:  where do i access the startup script from
<Red_Herring> so theres the problem
<wsjunior> http://www.goteamspeak.com/
<wsjunior> i killed artsd and esd
<Red_Herring> hrm
<wsjunior> i can hear the people talking
<Red_Herring> did you configure your mic right?
<wsjunior> but nobody can hear me
<Red_Herring> like i said
<wsjunior> yes, the mic works with skype
<Red_Herring> did you configure your mic using KDE?
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> did you compile it?
<wsjunior> there's nothing to configure the mic. just plugged and it works.
<wsjunior> what?
<wsjunior> teamspeak?
<Red_Herring> hrm...
<Red_Herring> yea
<wsjunior> no i used the teamspeak installer
<ports-> pradeepto:  where do i access the startup script from
<wsjunior> see, it works with ubuntu. the same package, same installation.
<pradeepto> what/which startup script
<Red_Herring> wsjunior: i would look in their help forums, because it appears the problem is with teamspeak
<wsjunior> i did.
<ports-> pradeepto:  i want to add the commands to initialize ndiswrapper, and dhclient to boot
<wsjunior> it's a problem with some package to talk using oss
<wsjunior> dunno which one
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> lemme check
<kpaolo> hey..am i the one who has the 3D Accell by default??? [pool] 
<ports-> pradeepto:  i want to add the commands to initialize ndiswrapper, and dhclient to boot
<|epineph|> this is not fun.
<Red_Herring> wsjunior: grrrr... this livecd sucks, sorry, i cant find any
<Red_Herring> wsjunior: come back later, im sure someone here knows, just not me
<wsjunior> Red_Herring: ok, thanks anyways.
<wsjunior> i found this -> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<Red_Herring> wsjunior: wow... did you try it yet?
<pradeepto> ports-: sorry mate I am not sure about that. please somebody else about that.
<wsjunior> i'm reading it right now
<ports-> you edit etc/modules
<pradeepto> thanks so that was quiz? :P
<ports-> no
<ports-> i just found the answer
<pradeepto> heh ok
<ankur> it worked
<ports-> just add the commands you want to run  to /etc/modules
<pradeepto> ok
<sredna> Hello
<pradeepto> hello sredna
<sredna> I have a problem with printing, when I try to add a printer I get an error message about a connection errer with the cups server
<sredna> (using dapper)
<ports-> sredna:  have you looked in te forums/
<sredna> ports-: No
<sredna> Let me try that
<ports-> because im new to Kubuntu too
<ports-> and im findin the kubuntu/ubuntu forums really useful
<Red_Herring> its a great place to go
<Red_Herring> we need to make it more accessable under kubuntu
<sredna> I'm not the biggest fan of web forumns
<sredna> It is very time consuming to pull informatino out of them
<ports-> sredna:  not really
<ports-> you need to learn how to use Google and Forum searches
<epinephrine> ok, bugger it
<epinephrine> on the laptop gos kubuntu!
<epinephrine> goes too
<sredna> ports-: It's still a lot of reading to find a thread that is relevant, and even then it's not nessecarily a help
<sredna> Like here, something that looked relevant isn't
<ports-> lol
<ports-> sredna:  find it yourself
<sredna> ports-: The idea of this channel is that I can ask a question and someone might know an answer. So leave me alone if you don't
<ports-> no one else answered.. i told you where to find help
<sredna> Bah
<ports-> lol
<pradeepto> ports-: honestly that was't funny at all
<ports-> pradeepto: i have an odd sense of humor
<ports-> i asked a question.  you didnt know the answer.
<ports-> i didnt get mad at you.. i read the forums and found it
<ports-> sredna just wanted someone else to do the work
<pradeepto> ports-: are you sure about that?
<ports-> pradeepto:  ive been working in help channels for 10 years...
<pradeepto> have you ever considered that fact that he might have had a genuine case and was not a foobar guy asking for help
<ports-> i didnt say fubar
<pradeepto> perhaps could have been a core kde developer who might have had some real issues
<robotgeek> ports-: if you can help
<pradeepto> guess what ports- he was a core kde developer
<ports-> http://www.mepis.org/node/8963 <- similar issue.
<ports-> his issue was with the hosts file being damaged.
<robotgeek> ports-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<ports-> pradeepto:  a core developer eh.
<pradeepto> ports-: any reason you dont believe that
<danimo> does anyone know the archive that references network-manager-kde? (aka knetworkmanager)
<robotgeek> ports-: look at his host mask
<pradeepto> yo! danimo
<ports-> pradeepto:  it doesnt make a difference if i do or dont
<robotgeek> danimo: kubuntu.no-ip.org ?
<pradeepto> ports-: I will not debate with you on this topic, as robotgeek pointed out look at his host mask
<robotgeek> ports-: anyways, please refrain from being rude with people
<danimo> robotgeek: just found it, tnx
<danimo> heya pradeepto
<ports-> lol ok
<pradeepto> ports-: I will save you the trouble of doing a search, anders is a kate developer :)
<pradeepto> danimo: how is it going?
<danimo> pradeepto: quite good :)
<ports-> Anders Lund
<pradeepto> yes
<ports-> pradeepto looked it up a while ago :)
<pradeepto> good to know ports-
<ports-> thats why i said it didnt matter. whether i believe in reality or not doesnt mean that getting hit with a baseball bat wouldnt hurt.
<pradeepto> that was too long a sentence for me to comprehend :(
<ports-> lol
<ports-> kids these days,,,, short attentions spans :P
<ports-> hrm i knew i forgot to install something. gcc :)
<pradeepto> short attentions spans eh? :P
<ports-> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<robotgeek> ports-: build-essential
<ports-> build-essential?
<ports-> yikes
<ports-> ive sent a lot of time on this tonight
<simian__> is there a program for kde to convert ogg to mp3
<simian__> because my wifes just bought me an mp3 player and it can't play ogg :(
<robotgeek> simian__: should be possible, i am not sure if there is gui program
<robotgeek> simian__: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12608
<robotgeek> simian__: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25766
<simian__> robotgeek: thanks i'll take a look
<FallenHitokiri> for what exactly do i need skim / scim?
<robotgeek> FallenHitokiri: if you need to type non-latin characters
<FallenHitokiri> robotgeek: that's everything?
<robotgeek> FallenHitokiri: i guess so :)
<mindspin> Hi, when I download large files or browse a network drive in Konqueror, my networking stops and randomly the whole system seem to "freeze" any ideas?
<FallenHitokiri> robotgeek: thanks...
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> how must i set the QTDIR var please ?
<simian__> neither audiokonverter or pac are available on adept, that means i'll have to get my hands dirty
<pradeepto> Sp4rKy: export QTDIR="/path/to/qt"
<pradeepto> assuming you are on bash
<pradeepto> or else use setenv
<Sp4rKy> ok , i'm asking about the location, but i've found it :)
<Sp4rKy> thx
<pulsar_> Hallo!
<pulsar_> Anyone using KMail? It's awfully slow here. :(:
<JakubS> i'm using kmail, works ok for me
<kakalto> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pulsar_> JakubS: Well, I think it's slow... It takes 2 minutes to fetch 40 mails from local Maildir.
<JakubS> hm,
<JakubS> definitely slow
<JakubS> it takes several seconds at most to go into local maildir containing 15,000 messages
<FallenHitokiri> i just setup dapper with kmail and 6 imap-accounts. works really fine and fast
<JakubS> with imap all stuff is stored on server, right?
<kosh> hmm I have never seen it that slow
<JakubS> pulsar_: does it take all CPU while fetching messages
<JakubS> ?
<kosh> I have some maildir folders with 50K messages in them that only take a second or so to load up
<pulsar_> Well, I think I found the problem... It's bogofilter.
<FallenHitokiri> JakubS: yes
<_nelson> need help with kubuntu ???
<_nelson> need help with kubuntu
<pulsar_> _nelson: What is your problem?
<fatejudger> is there a way to share directories between users?
<_harm> Any ideas how to enable transparency and other goodies on my windows?
<pulsar_> _harm: Well, you need to enable Composite Extensions on the X-Server and then enable Transparency in KWin.
<[Nige] > hi all
<[Nige] > I upgraded to dapper last night but have now lost my x display
<me2win> [Nige] : it was a bad dist-upgrade, many of us lost machines to it
<[Nige] > ahh any way to fix?
<[Nige] > or do I have to rebuild?
<me2win> [Nige] : I had to reinstall completely, but I am not sure about other people
<_harm> pulsar i tried doing that but now i get two errors at startup saying it crashed and quit
<me2win> you may want to check in #ubuntu
<pulsar_> _harm: What graphics driver do you use? ATI cards are known to work bad with composite extensions.
<_nelson> I need to change the layout of my keyboard to US with dead keys, how can I do that ???
<_harm> pulsar ATI :S
<[Nige] > my ati works okay
<_harm> pulsar should i update the drivers for my card?
<[Nige] > untill i want to install things
<[Nige] > or update the drivers
<[Nige] > :)
<pulsar_> _harm: Well, I think you have to live without transparency so far. :)
<pulsar_> Currently, ATI drivers only support *either* composite or 3d acceleration.
<_harm> pulsar =X o well its not that great *cries*
<pulsar_> And they support composite quite badly. :)
<pulsar_> _harm: If you need some really cool eye candy, look out for Xgl.
<_nelson> I need to change the layout of my keyboard to US with dead keys, how can I do that ???
<_harm> pulsar well i just like pretty things :P
<_nelson> I need to change the layout of my keyboard to US with dead keys, how can I do that ???
<pulsar_> _nelson: There is a "intl"-Variant which seems to do that.
<pulsar_> _harm: Xgl works quite well here on my ATI card, but it doesn't work quite well with KDE. :/
<_harm> pulsar .. i have everything that doesnt work well :P
<_harm> pulsar but dang i (L) KDE .. gnome is like not fun for me.. ad konqeurer is awsome and konversation is nice and yah iam happy
<pulsar_> _harm: Then get a nvidia card. ;-p
<_harm> pulsar since when do people who run linux have cash in overflow.. i have a radeon 9200 which i traded for a stolen bike
<pulsar_> lol
<pulsar_> Live with it. Or wait for better Xgl support.
<pulsar_> There's a nice live cd out there. Maybe you want to have a look at that. :) It's called Kororaa.
<_harm> well i have a small linux ToDo list i wanne finsh: right now iam at MSN+Webcam
<_harm> and i just finished bittorent
<pulsar_> :)
<_harm> can u send a screensoht of ur desktop 2 me?
<pulsar_> _harm: I neither use transparency nor Xgl. :)
<_harm> the only thing i miss about windows is my uber bittorent settup
<robewald> hi, is there some way of sniffing the data that goes between a process and the serial port?
<] Anjo[> How many CDs is Kubuntu?
<gsasha__> Anjo: one, the rest you d/l
<] Anjo[> Cool.
<gsasha__> robewald: yes, it's actually quite easy. You link the process with your own version of open, which, if that's /dev/ttyS*, will store its output to file.
<] Anjo[> gsasha__: Does KDE comes with Ubuntu?
<gsasha__> Anjo: er, what????
<zaba_> ] Anjo[: Kubuntu comes with KDE
<] Anjo[> What is the diference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ] Anjo[: Kubuntu uses KDE
<] Anjo[> Cool.
<] Anjo[> And Ubuntu Gnome?
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<wsjunior> i'm trying to install mysql-server 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 but i'm getting MD5 incorret with every repositorie, what could be happening?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wsjunior: which ones are you trying?
<wsjunior> hold on
<wsjunior> Kamping_Kaiser: http://pastebin.com/632363
<wsjunior> Kamping_Kaiser: i tried others but still get the same error
<Kamping_Kaiser> wsjunior: can you attach the output when you 'sudo apt-get update'? the actual md5 errors is what I'm after as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> [hi raphink
<raphink> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<wsjunior> Kamping_Kaiser: http://pastebin.com/632370 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that looks right
<Kamping_Kaiser> (not that i read br. )
<wsjunior> ya, it seems to be allright but i get md5sum error :/
<Jrwa> good morning all
<wsjunior> morning
<robewald> gsasha__: how do I do that?
<Jrwa> I've come because a problem is driving me crazy on my kubuntu dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday Jrwa
<robewald> gsasha__: I don't have access to the binary
<robewald> gsasha__: no source I mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> wsjunior: so you get md5 erros when installing?
<Jrwa> My X server is using the 41% of my 1Gb Ram. Is there a known bug that's causing that?
<wsjunior> Kamping_Kaiser: just with that package
<Kamping_Kaiser> wsjunior: hm
<wsjunior> odd
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: i havent seen that problem before that i can remember
<Jrwa> here's my free and ps aux outputs, if it helps... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/632380
<Jrwa> I guess the X may use about the 15% only
<Jrwa> kde starts up with over 750 mb of ram used. then it grows slowly up to 920, and the pc freezes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: opening top, then using 'm' to sort by memeory useage would be better i expect
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. 44%
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: do you have swap?
<Jrwa> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> so when the memeory fills it crashes (perhaps)
<Jrwa> but I thought that shouldn't make much trouble
<Jrwa> yeah, that's it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: can you look in launchpad for a bug against this problem?
<gsasha__> robewald: google for "vsound recorder". It's a program that captures sound I/O of a program with this trick. I used it nicely for Skype
<Jrwa> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm on it (sorry bout that :) )
<robewald> gsasha__: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: np. good luck in your search ;)
<nlindblad> yay!
* nlindblad got his new album
<nlindblad> Kaiser Chiefs
<v3nUs> helloouwww
<Kamping_Kaiser> robewald: what do you want to do? record conversations, or data to serial?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi v3nUs
<wsjunior> Kamping_Kaiser: it worked with a .de rep. lol :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <GRIN> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<robewald> Kamping_Kaiser: record conversations
<Jrwa> Kamping_Kaiser, there's an unconfirmed bug... just another guy with the same problem: over 440mb of ram used by xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> robewald: IIRC gizmo has an option, if your using sip
<Jrwa> I wonder if there's a way to install a working version of xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: add acomment, with some info about your system
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jrwa: and you can confirm it if you want
<robewald> Kamping_Kaiser: no, sorry my mistake, data conversations on the serial port, like sent raw data and recieved raw data on the ttyS*
<Jrwa> ok that
<Kamping_Kaiser> robewald: ah ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
<v3nUs> hellow again!
<v3nUs> somebody pleeeeaaaasssseee answer me! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did you say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Jrwa> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks for the help, I hope it get's fixed soon
<Jrwa> bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> later Jrwa
<rikai> y'knwo, i think i'd be able to deal with kde more if it had all those different "configure *" menus in one dialog with tabs or something x.x
* Kamping_Kaiser decides to get teh stuff in his wiki and LP pages and make them usefull and or coherant
<den> Hi - amaroK wont play a file - I installed gstream0.10-alsa - am runniung Dapper test 5 - am I missing something?  What needs to be done to get it to work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> den: what file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi, btw
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> den: amarok in dapper doesn't have gst engine afaik
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<den> Kamping_Kaiser: ladeda.mp3
<Kamping_Kaiser> read the link Tm_T gave you
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_away: nooo
<den> Thanks :)
* Hobbsee_away is off to have dinner!
<Hobbsee_away> at 10.37pm!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee_away
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee_away: yeah, go away when I come in... I know you're avoiding me!
<Hobbsee_away> i just got home from work
<Hobbsee_away> Tm_T: as always :P
<Tm_T> you can't stand my charm ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: agree =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :}
<Kamping_Kaiser> bblish
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 40~
<andrzej> hi, why when j click on configuration in kopete, er crashed?
<andrzej> ??
<andrzej> ??
<v3nUs> hi, andrzej. :)
<andrzej> hi
<v3nUs> i'm new here. Are u?
<andrzej> too
<v3nUs> can i know where r u from? :)
<XVampireX> Who?
<andrzej> Poland
<XVampireX> Aye Aye Cptn
<nuky> hi, how can i set up java applets to work in my konqueror? i have java installed, and i have also enabled it in the konqueror settings and provided a full path to java in the "Path to java executable" field.. but when i try to load a page with an applet, it doesn't do anything.. there isn't an error or anything like that.. the applet area just stays blank
<v3nUs> waaaw, so far away!
<v3nUs> i'm from indonesia (if u wanna know ;)
<XVampireX> Is anyone here a Wine developer?
<andrzej> i know wher is indonesia :)
<XVampireX> I know it's the wrong place to ask, but because I'm using kubuntu, just wanted to ask here because no one is available in the IRC channel :P
<v3nUs> and.... ur age? (sorry >_<)
<andrzej> 16
<nuky> hmmm i unchecked the "Use KIO" optiona nd now it says, "Loadin Applet" in the applet area for aaaages.. but it doesn't load.. i'm trying the example applets from the sun java site http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/demo/applets/CardTest/example1.html any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks you
<v3nUs> waw, still young!
<andrzej> and you?
<andrzej> kopete
<andrzej> soorry not here
<v3nUs> 19
<v3nUs> kopete??? What is that?
<arafat> nuky: i have the same problem with konq and java... didn't manage to solve it yet....
<andrzej> instant messanger
<XVampireX> This is for people who want to paste more than 1 line: http://www.shorttext.com/default.aspx
<den> Hi - What is the sound system in Kubuntu - & could I find this out by myself, from the system, without having to ask someone?  If so, how?  Ie, ALSA?  Other?
<v3nUs> Hellow XVampireX! :)
<nuky> arafat: hmmm, it's so frustrating! i'll let you know if i find anything useful :)
<andrzej> j must go bay
<nuky> den: if you go to K Menu -> Setting -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound Sytem, in the hardware tab, there's a list of sound systems used..
<den> nuky: thx :)
<patrix> which reminds me.. how do you select a default sound card in KDE ?
<patrix> and kmix
<patrix> it's always defaulting to my USB headset instad of my soundcard (for kmix), at least the sound comes out through my speakers though
<_kent> poo?
<_kent> /nick poo
<_kent> :D
<_kent> helolo?
<_kent> exit
<v3nUs> helolo 2 kent!
<v3nUs> awwwwwwwwww
<v3nUs> gillllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<den> What's up with libxine-extracodecs ?  the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats says it's needed, but in Adept it doesn't show up.  I'd using dapper, and have the universe repositories enabled.  ??
<v3nUs> hi _Ace_!
<v3nUs> helllooooooooooooow, any body there
<v3nUs> ???????????????
<mindspin> capslock trouble?
<v3nUs> nope
<Hobbsee> den: do you have multiverse enabled as well?
<Hobbsee> !tell den about multiverse
<v3nUs> busyet dah
<myndmelder> anyone here?
<dark_suic> maybe
<mindspin> 188 Nicks
<Hobbsee> nope, no one is here
<myndmelder> lol
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee does not exist
* Hobbsee is a figment of your imagination
<mindspin> !ask
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> methinks ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mindspin> thanks Hobbsee
<myndmelder> Anyone care to help? A second hard drive question and the posts on the forum aren't helping...
<Hobbsee> !+mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<myndmelder> Hey I'm new! And I don't like bothering people
<Hobbsee> that help?
<Hobbsee> myndmelder: not a problem - and you're not a bother - this is a support channel
<den> Hobbsee: Thx, I'm starting to read the link about multiverse. But, do I need multiverse enabled?  If so, that wiki on Restricted formats is inclomplete, cause it doesn't say multiverse is necessary for Kubuntu Dapper, in order to get aramK to play mp3s.  So, does Kub Dap need multiverse enabled?
<Hobbsee> den: i dont know exactly what the page says, but yes, you will need multiverse
<kimo> kubuntu users can't use easyubuntu, right?
<Hobbsee> kimo: ask that in #easyubuntu
<Hobbsee> it may be #easy-ubuntu
<deviant> hihi
<Hobbsee> i dont remember - and i'm not sure of the current answer to that question
<Hobbsee> hey deviant
<kimo> ohh thnx
<deviant> i just want to ask. why does ubuntu sets mount point to /media, instead of the good o' /mnt?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<deviant> lol
* Hobbsee doesnt know the answer to that one :P
<den> Hobbsee: can you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Non-Free Media > Mp3s, and see that it doesn't say multiverse needed, and if it is needed, would you please update that wiki to make it correctly say multiverse is neede also?
<dipnlik> deviant: IIRC, deban uses /media
<dipnlik> s/deban/debian
<deviant> i see
<dipnlik> deviant: well, you can always make a link from /mnt to /media :)
<deviant> thats.. cheating
<deviant> haha
<dipnlik> LOL
<Hobbsee> den: added.
<Hobbsee> it does mention multiverse further up the page
<deviant> crap.. i just installed kubuntu.. now have to dig for packages to install
<Hobbsee> deviant: use adept.
<deviant> i know
<den> Hobbsee: thx :)
<deviant> i know.. but i still have to dig for stuff like the mp3 packages and win32codecs, etc etc
<dipnlik> deviant:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dipnlik> updated some seconds ago :P
<den> Do I need the source debs enabled in Adept if I don't plan on specifically getting or using any source code myself?
<mornfall> win32codecs? what's that for :)
<deviant> tx but i'm not that noob ^_^
<Hobbsee> den: no you dont, just comment them out
<deviant> erm.. i used to use gentoo... win32codecs are all the windows codec
<deviant> what cha call em in ubuntu?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it's disable in adept -- admittedly adept has a little ... spartan ... sources.list editor :)
<Hobbsee> oh really?  i thought i got to try it out..
<mornfall> why would anyone want all the windows codecs
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you need to use context menu :] 
<Hobbsee> right, whatever that is
<Blippe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Blippe> deviant, |
<Hobbsee> in regards to the context menu, that is
<XVampireX> http://digg.com/science/Virtual_Cell_Biology_may_help_create_pet_dragons,_gryphons,_and_unicorns
<XVampireX> PET DRAGON!!!!!
<XVampireX> Fly anywhere you want, LOL!
<deviant> how do i throttle the bandwidth that apt-get sucks up? i dont think my room mate would be very amused when he gets lagged in his online game
<LeeJunFan> deviant: you may be able to set some QoS in your router.
<deviant> man.. i dont think thats at all possible
<LeeJunFan> deviant: only other thing then would probably be to setup QoS on your linux machine, you'd have to setup what's called an ingress policy.
<deviant> i'm sure there must be a way? just like wget and gentoo's portage can limit bandwidth?
<LeeJunFan> deviant: http://lartc.org/
<kimo> guys, is there a way (like easyubuntu) to install all proprietary shit, but in kubuntu
<hugelmopf> kimo: doesn't automatix do what you want?
<Blippe> kimo, you can use easyubuntu in kubuntu, you just need a few packages!
<Blippe> hugelmopf, we don't recommend automatix in this channel
<Blippe> !automatix
<deviant> limit bandwidth? looks promising? http://www.techiesabode.com/show/show_tips_w.php?tip_id=72
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<hugelmopf> hmmm... doesn't sound too good.
<kimo> automatix is frowned upon, and easyubuntu requires synaptic & gnome-terminal , duh!
<hugelmopf> i didn't know that automatix is frowned upon.
<Blippe> #easyubuntu does have a few pointers on using easyubuntu on kubuntu
<kimo> yeah, like I said, I won't install gnome-terminal for it
<den> The Mar 10 Dapper Kubuntu is 6.05, correct?
<LeeJunFan> deviant: yeah, that looks easier.
<Blippe> kimo, remove them afterwards then?
<Blippe> den, not really
<Blippe> the final release is 6.06, the cds released before that are called flights
<Blippe> den, and mars is the third month so if anything it should be 6.03
<den> Blippe: What's the relationship between rev #'s and release date cd's?  http://www.ubuntu.com/developers says 6.04 is the latest version, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing shows Flight 5 is latest cd.  ??
<mornfall> automatix is frowned upon for good measure
<den> Blippe: Doesn't Flight cd # = 6.0#?
<Blippe> den, the developers site is old, and should be updated. The new version they are working on is 6.06 (as it is released june 2006), and the flight 5 is the latest "beta" cd...
<den> Blippe: ok, so I have flight 5 cd, what is the Kubuntu version # of that?
<hugelmopf> den: it is flight 5 of version 6.06 (dapper)
<Blippe> den, no the numbering on ubuntu is "yearnumber"."month released" for final versions, and flights for tests. The latest flight (flight 5) is a beta for version 6.06 (which at the point of it's release was supposed to be a 6.04, but has been delayed from april to june)
<hugelmopf> flight 5 means something like alpha5
<den> hugelmopf: thx :)
<hugelmopf> or even beta... blippe is right.
<den> Blippe: Ths :)
<hugelmopf> btw... for total confusion: for the next release, betas won't be called flight anymore, because the release might not be a bird... right?
<Blippe> is a drake a bird?
<Hobbsee> Blippe: IIRC, it is
<Hobbsee> hugelmopf: yes.  the breezy ones were called colonies
<SkrotFFS> drake is a male duck
<SkrotFFS> yet drapper is not a bird, is it?
<raphink> drapper is an adjective
<raphink> just as breezy
<raphink> s/drapper/dapper/
<Blippe> breezy badger, dapper drake
<SkrotFFS> yeah
<mornfall> dapper =~ smart (looks)
<Blippe> warty warthog
<Tm_T> hullo
<den> What is the easiest way to get common/important  multimedia/etc functions enabled in Kub?  I'd read & been told somethig about, I think, automatix, but I just saw the above comments.  ???
<mornfall> punk's dead
<Blippe> easiest is to install easyubuntu and what is needed and then remove all of it again when it is all finished!
<raphink> Blippe: no please
<Blippe> best: to it all by hand.
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<raphink> den: look there
<asraniel> hi there, anyone knows how to change the dpi settings in x.org? i cant find the doc about it
<raphink> please don't use easyubuntu
<mornfall> god kills kittens every time you ask about important multimedia functions and you mean w32codecs
<mornfall> raphink: what's easyubuntu?
<raphink> mornfall: a set of scripts that install multiverse and plf stuff
<raphink> it's rather dirty
<mornfall> another one?
<raphink> but used by a lot of people
<mornfall> i thought automatix was the villain :)
<mornfall> either way
<raphink> well automatix is a bitt more powerful than easyubuntu even
<raphink> ;)
<mornfall> it basically means people give crap about freedom
<raphink> asraniel: i think you can set it in kdmrc
<mornfall> they want their games
<raphink> mornfall: yes
<Blippe> it is a prog that installs all that stuff automatix does, but without breaking anything. It has been done since tons of people used automatix when they were to lazy to do the stuff themselves
<mornfall> (they have enough bread to die of overeating)
<raphink> most users are more concerned about free than open-source in FOSS
<mornfall> raphink: free beer :)
<raphink> Blippe: without breaking anything is your point
<mornfall> raphink: or, for this matter, free entertainment
<raphink> it is not mine
<raphink> Blippe: it doesn't use apt-get properly to install, so the system loses track of what's installed
<raphink> it's not what I call clean
<raphink> mornfall: yep ;)
<Blippe> raphink, no "easy"... he asked for easy...
<myndmelder> grrr... Sorry. I had to reboot... What was that webpage with the info on how to mount a second HD in Kubuntu?
<mornfall> mankind is a bunch of losers :|
<raphink> mornfall: lol
<mornfall> seems that was a good way to silence the channel :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: indeed..hehe
<Hobbsee> !tell myndmelder about mount
<mornfall> hush don't tell them, ignorance is bliss
<mornfall> :] 
<Hobbsee> :P
<myndmelder> ...
<mornfall> myndmelder: sorry nothing personal
<den> raphink: What are the specific reasons you said "please don't use easyubuntu"?  And, reading whe Restricted formats wiki, which you suggested, & I've been working on for an hour now, isn't too "easy".
<myndmelder> No prob, I got my answer.
<mornfall> install gentoo :)
<raphink> huhu
<mornfall> that was to den
<den> mornfall: :(
<mornfall> let me see what's in restrictedformats
<den> raphink: ??
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> no matter people complain it's hard
<mornfall> if someone spent the time devoted to writing that wikipage thinking
<raphink> the wikipage is pretty easy to use imo
<raphink> it takes about 15minutes to type these stuff
<raphink> all you have to do is copy and paste what is there
<mornfall> there could be a nice script that drops multiverse+restricted into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, apt-get update
<raphink> actually I'm pretty sure most people don't want to know that this is forbidden in their country, too
<mornfall> and a metapackage that would depend on the nonfree things
<raphink> mornfall: this is basically what easyubuntu does imo
<mornfall> raphink: someone said it doesn't use apt-get
<raphink> except iirc it doesn't "drop multiverse+restricted"
<raphink> but it modifies apt-get instead
<raphink> mornfall: it doesn't use apt-get for everything
<raphink> it basically modifies your sourcees.list
<raphink> without parsing it
<raphink> just replacing with another file
<raphink> then apt-get update
<mornfall> hehe
<raphink> install some stuff
<raphink> but then w32codecs can't be installed with apt-get
<raphink> except from plf
<mornfall> what's plf
<raphink> so I think it downloads the .deb
<raphink> plf is the penguin liberation front
<mornfall> well, downloading deb and dpkg-ing it is nothing criminal
<raphink> http://plf.zarb.org/
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> in dapper we can now have most restrictedformats with libxine-extracodecs
<mornfall> raphink: even the wiki page suggests to get the deb and dpkg it
<raphink> except for wmv and such
<mornfall> raphink: i don't see how following the wiki is less broken than executing a script that does it
<Chameleon22> does anyone know how to export mail from Evolution mail client into KMail?
<mornfall> if you think the extra work will stop people from using restricted codecs, you are naive
<raphink> well from what I remember easyubuntu borks your sources.list
<mornfall> raphink: that's so easy to fix...
<asraniel> Hobbsee: works great with the default 96. i locked on the web and saw that my laptop screen has a dpi of 129. when i set that, everything is too big, with 96 its perfect :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe yay!
<raphink> :)
<raphink> asraniel: kubuntu dapper has 96 forced :)
<mornfall> raphink: actually, doing mkdir -p /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ; cat > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/restricted <<EOF\n the bad sources list lines\nEOFadept_batch --install foo bar baz packages would be fairly nice script
<mornfall> raphink: (put kdesu and sudo at right places in it)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ;)
<mornfall> and remove -- from --install
<Eaze> i have a problem installing kubuntu, it give a blank screen and hangs after the first prompt, i use a Asus m6n... ???
<raphink> Riddell suggested me to make a .desktop for adept_installer
<raphink> for libxine-extracodecs
<raphink> so people could install mp3, etc.. support from it
<mornfall> raphink: hmm?
<mornfall> ah right
<raphink> bt then the tags don't make it easy
<mornfall> raphink: that's because ubuntu is a fork and does not support debtags
<raphink> mhm
<mornfall> you can distribute a debdiff i believe
<mornfall> but i'm not sure it's supported currently other than ~/.debtags/patch
<mornfall> --> meeting
<mornfall> laters
<hugelmopf> Chameleon22: look at kmailcvt
<hugelmopf> Chameleon22: it should give you options to import different message formats into kmail
<Chameleon22> hugelmopf, thanks, about to check it out
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<hugelmopf> Chameleon22: once you have it installed, restart kontact (or kmail), and the Extras - Import Messages option should appear
<Chameleon22> hugelmopf, ye importing now, thanks. Will see what happens :)
<hugelmopf> i am actually surprised that kmailcvt is not installed by default. importing messages should be a common task for a kubuntu beginner.
<Chameleon22> i was suggested to do it vi an imapd which is a logical option, but your suggestion is the first choise so trying it first
<Chameleon22> :)
<hugelmopf> it is not even in main...
<den> I am unable to get aramoK to play an mp3 file using the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   I installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and libxine-extracodecs .   I was unable to install akode-mpeg because adept doesn't show it existing.  Adept does show libakode2 is installed, and libakode2-mpeg exists but isn't installed.  Should that be installed, and the wiki page updated?  Any suggestions, please?
<hugelmopf> the wiki page is probably about the stable version, breezy. are you talking about dapper?
<den> hugelmopf: dapper flight 5 kubuntu
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<hugelmopf> then you are right about trying libakode2-mpeg, but do not change the wiki page. after all, breezy is the current version.
<tristanmike> it's best to join that ^^ channel for any dapper discussion
<lukasz> PLEASE HELP ME !
<den> tristanmike: are you suggesting I ask that question in #ubuntu+?
<tristanmike> den: yes my friend, they would be better suited to help you :)
<lukasz> tell my how to instal program : GNU GADU ( www.gadu.gnu.pl
<den> hugelmopf: actually that wiki page does have info for Dapper - those instructions seem to be indicating that they are complete instructions for dapper.
<hugelmopf> i see.
<tristanmike> but since dapper is still in testing, it may, and most likely *will* break, so what worked to today, may not work tomorrow
<hugelmopf> lukasz: are you trying to connect to the gadu-gadu network? you can try kopete!
<tristanmike> and then it might work again the next day
<lukasz> i only want have a gg and tlen
<lukasz> and it does't metter how program i use . BUT I want have it
<den> Is there anyone here who has used dapper flight & gotten mp3 playiing to work?
<lukasz> i will back for 3 minutes
<Hobbsee> den: yes, with installing libxine-extracodecs, and using the xine engine
<den> Hobbsee: what do I have to do to "use the xine engine"?
<Hobbsee> den: which program are you using to play mp3's?
<Scarslife> i'm back ( i'm lukas)
<den> Hobbsee: aramoK
<Hobbsee> den: settings, configure amarok, engines, xine engine
<hugelmopf> Scarslife: this guy seems to have packages for ubuntu breezy: http://nowak.eu.org/ubuntu
<hugelmopf> i'm off for a bit
<Scarslife> ok i will see
<Hobbsee> Scarslife: please dont private message without permission first...
<Scarslife> but how to install this ?
* Hobbsee needs sleep!
<Scarslife> ok ok :P sorry :)
<Hobbsee> soon, anyway
<Hobbsee> and i dont know the answer to everything
<Scarslife> realy ;P ? :P
<Hobbsee> Scarslife: sure :P
<vijay> hi all, i want to install dapper test release, will it erase my old kubuntu settings? or just does the upgrade?
<Scarslife> ok ok :P
<Hobbsee> vijay: dist-upgrade, or off a flight cd?
<vijay> means my files and all those things
<vijay> Hobbsee:flight cd
<Scarslife> than somone can tell me how to instal this program : www.gadu.gnu.pl ?
<den> Hobbsee: I checked the amarok settings, the engine is set to xine.  I have libxine-extracodecx installed.  when I click on a filename of an mp3 in amarok, & press play, no sound occurs, and a note pops up saying "playlist finished"  - Any idea how to get amarok to play mp3's???
<Scarslife> please
<Hobbsee> den: hmm...that's weird.
<dipnlik> hi all. installed thunar on my machine, but it doesnt't run. the error msg is: Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for kubuntu has no directories . any ideas?
<den> Hobbsee: Any suggestions?
<Chameleon22> hugelmopf, kmailcvt.... worked great. Thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Scarslife about compile
<Hobbsee> not currently...
<Hobbsee> vijay: is your /home on a separate partitoin?
<vijay> Hobbsee:no
<Hobbsee> vijay: backup your /home, and then you'll be able to copy it over
<vijay> Hobbsee:everything is on my hdb4
<vijay> Hobbsee:ok, what about my installed softwares?
<Hobbsee> remove ~/.kde/*tmp*, ice authority, x authority, and DCOP*
<Hobbsee> seeing as those files dont copy over properly
<Hobbsee> vijay: you'll have to reinstall it
<den> Is there a "remote access" program that lets someone see the gui on a remote computer, and interact (kbd, mouse) with it, for kubuntu?
<vijay> Hobbsee:ok
<zaba_> den: i'm interenting in this, too
<Hobbsee> den: i believe that krdc and krfb do that
<zaba_> Hobbsee: really?
<zaba_> Hobbsee: can it connect to windows hosts?
<Hobbsee> according to the descriptions on my kmenu, yes
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<MaterMaravillae> hey guys
<MaterMaravillae> do any of you use vmware?
<r-hold> Hi i am missing a default /etc/inetd.conf in all inetd-packages. Can anyone help?
<zaba_> I'm using VMWARE
<zaba_> MaterMaravillae: i'm using vmware workstation 5.5.1
<MaterMaravillae> hi zaba_
<MaterMaravillae> thx for answering
<MaterMaravillae> my question is simple
<MaterMaravillae> :
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> I guess ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<MaterMaravillae> if i save a (for example) a recently installed ubuntu on vmware, can i run it on other computers (different hardware) using vmware?
<zaba_> yup
<MaterMaravillae> really?
<zaba_> vmware EMULATES all hardware
<MaterMaravillae> that is awesome
<zaba_> also the best is to run VM on different computer using (free) VMWare player
<ricardo> ae galera to com um problema aqui, acabei de instalar o kubuntu, mas no consigo fazer o apt funcionar direito, ele s t querendo procurar no cd, como eu fao pra liberar a procura na net?
<MaterMaravillae> so if i have a license for a program that can be installed only once (hipothetically), i can install it on vmware and share that saved OS in my other computers
<zaba_> yup :-)
<MaterMaravillae> oh yes
<MaterMaravillae> thank you zaba_
<MaterMaravillae> that was all
<MaterMaravillae> :-DDD
<zaba_> :-] 
<zaba_> (: -^ D )
<MaterMaravillae> 8===D
<MaterMaravillae> :P
<zaba_> ( 8 -^ ]  )
<zaba_> ( B -^ S )
<mindspin> !tell me ndiswrapper
<ricardo> someone can help me?
<Sergi0> ricardo, maybe someone can
<ricardo> thx... i have some problem with apt
<ricardo> i tried to get mozilla from it , but it just search at the cd, and not at internet
<ricardo> i tried to uncomment the lines in the sources list. but it was not enough
<ricardo> how can i change this
<Sergi0> ricardo uncomment the cdrom line in sources.list, then 'sudo apt-get update', then u will be fine
<Sergi0> ricardo the update will read all package info, else it will not use the new config file
<ricardo> i already uncommendted the source list, but i want to get things from teh internet, nor just from cd
<ricardo> i get this error afeter doing that
<ricardo>  E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11      
<ricardo>    Recurso temporariamente indisponvel) E: Impossvel criar lock no       
<ricardo>    diretrio de listas
<Sergi0> ricardo did u use the update?
<ricardo>  E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11      
<ricardo>    Recurso temporariamente indisponvel) E: Impossvel criar lock no       
<ricardo>    diretrio de listas
<ricardo> yes
<Sergi0> then just pres 'reload' in synaptic (probaly allready running?)
<ricardo> sorry im new in linux, and dont now all the names et
<ricardo> what is synapic?
<MaterMaravillae> ricardo: sistema>administrador experto
<MaterMaravillae> (if u use kubuntu, synaptic is in Ubuntu)
<ricardo> i use kubuntu
<MaterMaravillae> i mean: kubuntu--->package manager (administrador experto) (Adept) ; ubuntu--->Synaptic
<ricardo> i think adept is the kde version for synaptic, right?
<MaterMaravillae> more or less
<MaterMaravillae> if you rather speaking spanish, you can come to #kubuntu-es
<ricardo> i speak portuguese
<MaterMaravillae> oh ok
<ricardo> pero jo compreendo espanol
<MaterMaravillae> with that name, i thought you were spanish
<ricardo> brasilian
<MaterMaravillae> ok
<ricardo> o problema  que eu no consigo fazer o apt funcionar para internet
<MaterMaravillae> did you uncomment the lines?
<dipnlik> ricardo: english only here, you can /join #ubuntu-br (ubuntu and kubuntu discussion there)
<ricardo> thx
<Riddell> ** flight 6 candidates for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060331/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060331.1/
<ricardo> yes i uncomment the line
<ricardo> but i get this error when i try to uptade the source
<ricardo>  E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11      
<ricardo>    Recurso temporariamente indisponvel) E: Impossvel criar lock no       
<ricardo>    diretrio de listas
<Sergi0> ricardo are u using sudo? like 'sudo apt-get update'
<ricardo> i tried everway
<trappist> ricardo: ps aux | grep apt
<Sergi0> are u running other program that access the sources?
<ricardo> no
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<ricardo> so, i typed this, mh retur was
<ricardo> root      9010 87.1  1.5   7200  4000 ?        R    10:39  42:49 apt-get install mozilla-browser
<ricardo> root      9012  0.0  0.5   4796  1484 ?        S    10:39   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<ricardo> ricardo   9068  0.0  4.7  25496 12152 ?        S    10:45   0:00 kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricardo> ricardo   9141  0.0  4.7  25496 12164 ?        S    10:49   0:00 kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricardo> ricardo   9151  0.0  4.7  25496 12164 ?        S    10:50   0:00 kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricardo> ricardo   9279  0.6  9.4  66816 24304 ?        S    10:55   0:13 konversation -caption Konversation -icon konversation -miniicon konversation
<ricardo> ricardo   9534  0.1  5.5  26912 14252 ?        S    11:18   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept '-icon' 'adept' '-miniicon' 'adept' -caption "Adept"
<ricardo> root      9545  2.4 11.7  60992 30076 ?        Ss   11:18   0:15 adept -icon adept -miniicon adept -caption Adept
<ricardo> ricardo   9624  0.0  0.2   2952   756 pts/2    R+   11:29   0:00 grep apt
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<hugelmopf> Riddell: wouldn't it make sense to include kmailcvt in main and kubuntu-desktop, so that users can import their emails into kontact?
<Sergi0> ricardo :) 'sudo killall -9 apt && killall -9 adept'
<Riddell> hugelmopf: where do I find it?
<hugelmopf> it is in universe
<hugelmopf> and when it is installed, the Extras -- Import Messages in kmail works
<ricardo> i did, but there was none opened!
<ricardo> whats now? i need to chance some file at
<Sergi0> ricardo? im not sure what the problem is now? just reboot to make sure nothing is using the sources, after reboot type the 'sudo apt-get update'
<ricardo> ok
<ricardo> be back soon
<Sergi0> ricardo probaly it will work then
<hugelmopf> Riddell: it's part of the official KDE pim module, so it should be reliable.
<ricardo> Hey sergio, now its working
<Sergi0> ricardo, any luck
<Sergi0> ricardo oh okay, good for you :)
<Sergi0> i go now, bye
<ricardo> thx man
<ricardo> bey
<ricardo> now i have another problem, well i have some, but ill sa this one first, if anyone can help, ill be glad
<Kamping_Kaiser> ricardo: ask, and people might be able to help
<ricardo> i want to enable, acsess to my hd, but as user not only as root
<ricardo> i tried at system configuration, but it seems that, i havent put the right things in the options
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did you put in?
<ricardo> i put enable/disable for all user, but when i checked at konqueror, it appears only for root and group, but not for user
<Kamping_Kaiser> ricardo: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ricardo> sure, just a moment
<ricardo> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ricardo> #
<ricardo> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah not here!
<ricardo> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<ricardo> /dev/hda4 / reiserfs notail,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 0 1
<ricardo> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,ro,users 0 0
<ricardo> /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,users 0 0
<ricardo> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,users 0 0
<ricardo> /dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0
<ricardo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ricardo> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ricardo> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto ,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid,user 0 0
<dipnlik> ricardo: he said pastebin!, not paste here!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell ricardo about mount
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell ricardo about pastebin
<Tm_T> oh well
<Kamping_Kaiser> it happens
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: +sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> which is that?
<ricardo> sorry, i dont know irc, is the firt time i use this
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: add s and h to your sentence
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought you were refering to channel modes :$
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> where can I find a big flat kubuntu logo ?
<xanax`> google images doesn't give me any (big ones)
<_Allz-> hello can someone help me please?
<_Allz-> #window
<_Allz-> #ubuntu
<_Allz-> #windows
<Kaiser_Sleeps> can someone help you?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> try  /join
<_Allz-> please hellp me
<_Allz-> i need help ;(
<Kaiser_Sleeps> but what *with*?
<taloschen> how can i run as root in kubuntu?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> !tell taloschen about root
<_Allz-> i am trying to let eggdrop bot work on window
<_Allz-> can someone help me
<Kaiser_Sleeps> don't know anything about it
<golan> hi guys. I am facing a problem with kubuntu drapper that I don't really know if it is related to kubuntu or ubuntu (probably the base distribution) or any misconfiguration by my side.
<golan> The thing is that I am connecting a network via dhcp and, although I get a right IP address, the netmask assigned is 255.255.255.255
<golan> which leaves me with no connection at all
<golan> have you faced this before? any hints?
<burepe> Anyone know how to change ports in qtorrent?
<_intel> anyone have current experience installing mythtv on kubuntu 5.10?
<taloschen> i wanna use something like "kdesu konqueror" to run Konqueror with root permmition, can anybody tell me the correct command?
<_intel> Tawhen I used Debian it had something that allow anything ran from the sektop to be ran ass root
<trappist> taloschen: that sounds like the right command
<taloschen> but it was wrong, because i cannot browse files
<taloschen> it says "cannot ... klaucher"
<taloschen> something like this, i cannot remember
<trappist> if I do that I can browse root-owned, root-only-browsable directories
<taloschen> "cannot communicate with Klauncher"
<ricardo> hey how can i set up X for root?
<trappist> ricardo: don't do that
<ricardo> why not?
<trappist> ricardo: not running around as root is what separates us, security-wise, from windows.  it's why there are no effective viruses for linux.
<Baosen> I got Kubuntu 5.04, How do I update it to 5.10? I have read the FAQ but it only says for Ubuntu :)
<trappist> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Baosen> tnx
<trappist> Baosen: the instructions for ubuntu are the same as for kubuntu
<Baosen> oh
<Baosen> But I thought, aren't the KDE design different with GNOME?
<trappist> the upgrade instructions are the same
<trappist> it's the same os, just different package selections
<Baosen> oh
<trappist> if you install ubuntu and say apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and select kdm as your display manager and kde as your desktop, you're now running kubuntu
<ricardo> i know, i dont want to run as root al the time, is just to open some programs once in a while
<Baosen> What about Vice Versa?
<GNU_Style> if im running kubuntu and aot-get gnome-desktop and use kdm am I in UBUNTU now?
<trappist> ricardo: use sudo or kdesu for that
<trappist> GNU_Style: it's ubuntu-desktop.  the lines are a little blurry.
<trappist> Baosen: vice versa is the same
<GNU_Style> trappist, why blurry? hardware support?
<ricardo> how can i kill a program?
<jpatrick> killall programname
<trappist> no, it's just because kubuntu vs. ubuntu is mostly a matter of package selection.  you can mix and match by installing both and using gdm+kde or kdm+gnome, in which case you can call it whatever you like
<trappist> if anybody is running kubuntu dapper, could you install (if you haven't already) eterm and try running Eterm -x
<trappist> on my machine I get a warning and Eterm won't accept focus
<Baosen> I got the 5.04 iso, any way to just convert it to 5.10 or do I need to DL the new one again? Tnx for your answers :)
<trappist> Baosen: you can install it and dist-upgrade to 5.10 but you're better off getting a new iso
<trappist> it'll take less time
<MetaMorfoziS> Baosen: install it, and upgrade
<trappist> and probably less bandwidth
<MetaMorfoziS> yes.
<Baosen> oh tnx!
<ricardo> thx
<trappist> and you'll avoid any upgrade-related bugs
<Baosen> Gonna get off now, gonna get off tnx for all your help :)
<MetaMorfoziS> like kde 3.4 to 3.5:D
<MetaMorfoziS> it has many..:)
<InGpAo> guys...can breezy be upgraded to KDE 3.5.2???
<MetaMorfoziS> 3.5.2 is out?
<MetaMorfoziS> InGpAo:  yes...
<InGpAo> yes..
<InGpAo> wow...
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's bogous.
<MetaMorfoziS> so you need aware
<InGpAo> bogous?
<GNU_Style> MetaMorfoziS, what do you mean bogus?
<MetaMorfoziS> i had many problem when i upgrade 3.4 to 3.5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> like the keyboard mapping
<InGpAo> have you made it @ init3??
<MetaMorfoziS> and some settings...
<MetaMorfoziS> 3.5.2 is stable?
<InGpAo> yes
<InGpAo> better than 351
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm upgrading
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.4
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<minn> hi, i have a ubuntu boot problem can anyone help? I've installed kubuntu and have been using it for a while now, yesterday I tried to shut down but it won't so i held the power button till it turns off. now when i turn on it won't boot into ubuntu. it tries to get to the boot gui screen then jumps out again with a bunch of status report
<GNU_Style> MetaMorfoziS, wats QT?
<jpatrick> Q Toolkit
<MetaMorfoziS> /kdeversion
<MetaMorfoziS> (in konversation)
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<MetaMorfoziS> huh it needs to downlad 210mb
<MetaMorfoziS> i hope it has many bugfixes:D
<ubuntu> hi
<r3nz> I just tried to install from a 6.04 install/live dvd (really common hardware, worked with other distributions), but failed after the initial menu with a tty error
<r3nz> any ideas?
<r3nz> I'm currently using the live mode
<r3nz> typical linuxoid behaviour
<r3nz> bye
<jpatrick> blah
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> hey robotgeek
<MetaMorfoziS> my kde upgrade is at 62%!!!:) I'm waiting horribly it
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> don't know if the news has been reported
<gouchi> ulteo will use Kubuntu for beta test
<gouchi> according to the post of GD : http://ulteo.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23
<gouchi> community website : http://ulteo.org - Official website : http://www.ulteo.com/
<Foodcoman> Morning
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.4
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.1
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> why 3.5.1?!!!!
<MetaMorfoziS> i do a reboot.
<trappist> don't bother rebooting
<trappist> or, reboot
<epinephrine> "omg, something doesn't work, reboot!"
<epinephrine> -
<epinephrine> the windiws way :p
<epinephrine> ugh.. windows
<trappist> in all my years I've seen reboots of linux fix 2 things.  it creeped me out both times.
<epinephrine> heh
<trappist> one was a cups issue.  I forgot what the other one was.
<oxez> kernel upgrade :p
<Dasnipa`> kernAl
<Dasnipa`> kernel is like popping corn
<jtshaw> heh, I've crashed the kernal about a billion times.. seams like everytime I touch the code I crash it:)
<vijay> hi all, how to install MRTG?
<trappist> vijay: sudo apt-get install mrtg ?
<vijay> trappist: installed but, unable to add devices to it
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.4
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.2
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> woho
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah
<Echo> hi
<Echo> Need help with a compiler for kub
<Echo> I tried to indatall xmms but I cant "make"
<epinephrine> amarok. ;)
<Echo> anything, could somebody helpme please?
<robotgeek> Echo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slow-motion> hallo
<MacAnthony> isn't xmms in a ubuntu repository?
<pradeepto> ah MacAnthony
<MacAnthony> hey pradeepto
<MacAnthony> broke my kubuntu install last night
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: I got xmms default on my dapper
<pradeepto> sorry breezy
<MacAnthony> not my question, I was more refering to Echo's question
<apollo2011> I just added the KDE 3.5.2 repos to my sources.list and did a smart upgrade in Synaptic and nothing happens. It should want to upgrade all of the kde packages...any ideas?
<MacAnthony> trying to install xmms from make install
<pradeepto> oh sorry
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: btw I am running breezy with 3.5.2, till now happy with it.
<MacAnthony> cool
<MacAnthony> when I updated to 3.5.2 last night, kde wouldn't start :)
<pradeepto> try it
<pradeepto> hmmmm
<MacAnthony> that's whay I was doing in the #kde channel last night
<MacAnthony> or, this morning for you
<pradeepto> ok
<MacAnthony> never did get it to work
<MacAnthony> I think I might just start over since it's only been installed 2 days
<apollo2011> are you on Breezy or Dapper? I am trying to do it on Dapper
<MacAnthony> dapper - but this isn't a normal issue with dapper apollo2011
<MacAnthony> I'm the only one I know of :)
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: I generally update kde using non-X session.
<MacAnthony> I didn't realize it was updating kde - at first at least
<MacAnthony> and didn't actually get 3.5.2 installed until I did it without kde running
<apollo2011> MacAnthony: yeah i know
<MacAnthony> I was just doing an update from adept-updater - which stalled, froze and crashed
<MacAnthony> that's what started it all
<MacAnthony> I started out just trying to get my printer hooked up and ended up spending a fruitless hour and a half getting kde back up and running :)
<MacAnthony> nice evening for me
<nlindblad> upgrading to Dapper went smooth
<nlindblad> as in, only ten broken packages
<jpatrick> hi nlindblad
<nlindblad> hi jpatrick
<apollo2011> apparently the 3.5.2 packages are in the normal dapper repos
<jpatrick> apollo2011: yes
<nlindblad> jpatrick: the cute girl was here earlier!
<trappist> only one broken here, and it wouldn't have been broken for most people
<jpatrick> nlindblad: don't talk to me about that area, thanks
<nlindblad> jpatrick: why not? :(
<trappist> a) it's offtopic
<Sergi0> gouchi what is ulteo going to be?
<MacAnthony> I saw Riddell announced a new test of flight 6 - thought about installing a very bleading edge version :)
<patrix> ulteo's gonna make 2006 the year of the Linux Desktop (tm)! just like 2005 was... 2004.. 2003.. etc ;)
<zielony> Hey mates I have xgl working on Breezy ; D
<patrix> LOL
<patrix> zielony, congrats...
<zielony> patrix: thx ; ] 
<patrix> zielony, funny thing is I set my xchat to color the nicknames, and yours came out green. either xchat is intelligent, or this is one damn coincidence :D
<zielony> patrix: haha zielony in polish =green ; D
<patrix> yes I know, hence the funny part :)
<patrix> hence why I laughed,  Imean
<jjesse> !kerry
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jjesse
<jpatrick> !info kerry
<nlindblad> girls being off-topic?
<jpatrick> jjesse: strange
<Sergi0> patrix hmm anywhay, i just need a simple-to-use system for my parents :)
<patrix> Sergi0, pen and paper? ;)
<Sergi0> :D
<patrix> yea I'm also curious to see what Ulteo's gonna be like
<patrix> but huh.. I was never a fan of Mandrake linux anyway
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: where did you see that announcement
<MacAnthony> <Riddell>	** flight 6 candidates for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060331/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060331.1/
<MacAnthony> does ubotu repeat people's chats?
<MacAnthony> like last?
<pradeepto> thanks
<p01n7> Kate is THE BEST editor i've ever used in my life!
<p01n7> :)
<jpatrick> p01n7: yep
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<p01n7> jpatrick, built in temrinal access.. line numbering.. syntax highlighting... file system browser... document browser.. project browser.. and alot more i haven't usd yet
<jpatrick> I love it too
<p01n7> props to the dev's on that project
<p01n7> sure beats the hell out of IDLE for python projects
<p01n7> o, and for python.. it automatically indents for you
<p01n7> :D
<robotgeek> kokurya^afk: can you please turn off public aways?
* p01n7 is a new KDE user now
<p01n7> jpatrick,is there anything better then kate?
<robotgeek> vim :)
<jpatrick> p01n7: not that i know of
<pradeepto> heh
<p01n7> pffft... vim is handy
<p01n7> not great
<p01n7> theres a diff
<pradeepto> where are the emacs users when you need them :P
<robotgeek> p01n7: wait till you use it with screen.
<p01n7> auto indenting for pyhon?
<p01n7> file system browser?
<p01n7> project browser? ( oither then screen )
<p01n7> ?
<p01n7> :)
* p01n7 kicks vim
<robotgeek> p01n7: auto-indent, yes. file system browser, yes. project browser (not sure)
<p01n7> o?
<pradeepto> p01n7: you cant win with robotgeek, I tell ya, I have tried it before. ;)
<slow-motion> <pradeepto> where are the emacs users when you need them :P < learning strange shortcuts
<p01n7> robotgeek, obviously doesn't understand how much kate OWNS vim
<p01n7> :)
<p01n7> for gui, anyway
<pradeepto> slow-motion: heh
<robotgeek> p01n7: i am from the "kill the rodent" side of things
<pradeepto> heh
<fabien> name X3n0n
<nico8481> hi
<ricardo> Anyone here have cedega installed?
<jpatrick> ricardo: not me, sorry
<nuky> arafat: hey, if you're still around, i think i have a solution for the java applet thing in konqueror... i got mine to work..
<ricardo> thx
<nuky> arafat: well, i hope you get this later, i found out through the ##java channel, basically i was using the path i got returned when i did "which java" in the konq settings, but by defatult, that's the gcl java, not the sun sdk java.. so you have to change the path to sun's java, for me it was /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java and it works great now.. i hope this helps you too :)
<frank23> nuky: did you change the link manually?
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<frank23> nuky: the last step to install sun java :  sudo update-alternatives --config java    it changes to symlink to sun java
<ricardo> donwload it from the sun site
<Johannes> Hi, anyone managed to upgrade to latest KDE? (using breezy badger)
<nuky> oh i installed it through aptitude and it didn't change it.. and arafat was having probs with viewing applets too, so i thought this MIGHT be the case for him too
<Johannes> when i try to login now it says "dcopserver not started" and then it restarts.
<frank23> nuky: the deb doesn't change the link, you have to do it with update-alternatives --config java
<frank23> Johannes: did the upgrade complete successfuly?
<ricardo> i just intalled the sun java from web and t was ok
<nuky> frank23: ooooh i see. thanks! :)
<frank23> ricardo: with the sun installer? it works but its usually better to install .deb packages if you can
<Johannes> frank23: i didnt see any errors. is there a log in /var/logs..?
<frank23> Johannes: not sure.. you restarted X?
<Johannes> frank23: yes. restarted x, restarted my pc... and now im without kde :(
<Johannes> frank23: i cant start dcopserver either when i try. "no supported protocols"
<Johannes> its hard to google without a decent browser :)
<frank23> Johannes: you upgraded to kde 3.5.2?  not sure what the problem is
<ricardo> i always used the package from the site, and never got problem
<frank23> ricardo: yes but if you use the seveas repository for sun java for example, you'll get upgrades automatically and you never have to worry about it
<Johannes> frank23: yes, i upgraded to 3.5.2
<ricardo> i see
<frank23> Johannes: does kdm start?
<Johannes> frank23: i used mirror #3.
<frank23> Johannes: the mirrors should all be identical
<nuky> about the upgrade to 3.5.2, is there a solution to the double google search bars in konqueror after the upgrade? or the konsole settings error messages? i checked the kde forum but no mention of it..
<Johannes> frank23: i can start kde, but after i login i get my progress-bar.. and it just stalls.
<ricardo> im having problems to install my printer?  Its a Epson stylus color 670
<frank23> Johannes: try  cd ~
<Johannes> frank23: and after like 30 seconds or so, it says dcopserver isnt started, try again, and it restarts x.
<frank23> Johannes: mv .kde .kdebackup
<Johannes> frank23: done
<Johannes> and then reboot?
<frank23> nuky: try to find the extensions configuration, and remove the 2nd google bar
<frank23> Johannes: no just try to log in again
<Johannes> frank23: ok. gotto start kde then. brb.
<johannes_> ok
<johannes_> unfortunately it worked
<johannes_> :)
<frank23> johannes_: unfortunately?
<johannes_> frank23: yes, because all my personal settings are gone.
<johannes_> frank23: :)
<johannes_> frank23: ie; kde looks like crap
<callie> anyone here run enemy territory?
<johannes_> callie: yes
<frank23> johannes_: yeah I know....  maybe you can figure out the specific problem and restore your .kdebackup
<callie> johannes_, any sound problems? what soundcard do you use?
<johannes_> frank23: yupp.
<johannes_> callie: its a common problem. the fix is in the ubuntu-wiki
<johannes_> callie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<callie> thanks johannes_  just got there ;)
<johannes_> frank23: it seems to be a common problem; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22391
<callie> johannes_, i've tried all that before, i get this error /dev/dsp: Invalid argument
<callie> Could not set /dev/dsp to stereo=2------------------------------------ any clues ?
<frank23> johannes_: I didn't have that problem..
<oxez> hi, when I mount my usb drive (or mp3 player) on my computer, kde mounts it automatically, and everything works fine. But, when I delete a file on the usb drive itself, kde creates a .Trash inside the drive. How would I prevent this?
<johannes_> callie: nope, if that didnt help i dont know.
<johannes_> frank23: wrong link form me. this is the right one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152047
<callie> thanks anyway johannes_ :D
<nuky> frank23: thanks!!! i just removed one of the googlebar plugins.. any suggestions about the konsole setting error? when i go to Settings -> Configure Konsole, I get this: http://www.learningspirit.co.uk/konsole_error.png
<frank23> nuky: I have no idea. I don't have that problem. If you want to try a cool alternative console, try yakuake.   its a console that slides from the top of the screen when you need it, like in quake
<trappist> nuky: you have konsole installed?
<trappist> nuky: if so you should have /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.la
<nuky> trappist: i have konsole installed, but i don't have that file for some reason.. i have a whole load of other files starting kcm_* in that folder though.. i'll try reinstalling konsole and see maybe.. but it should be a broken package in this case?
<trappist> nuky: maybe it was fixed in dapper or in kde3.5.2
<trappist> which is what I'm running
<nuky> frank23: thanks, i'll try it out.. i love fun consoles.. i used to have the transparent on my desktop, that was nice too!
<captainbraille> Hi, where do I go to find out what type of video card I have and how to set up OpenGL?
<nuky> trappist: ah.. i'll google around, i know what i'm looking for a little more now.. thanks..
<trappist> speaking of consoles - could one of you guys install (if necessary) eterm and run 'Eterm -x' in kde and tell me if it accepts focus?
<callie> captainbraille, lspci is your friend here
<callie> captainbraille, in a console enter lspci
<captainbraille> callie: Thanks, okay, entered
<callie> captainbraille, so you can see something that looks like a graphics card in that list?
<callie> something like this ??? 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<nuky> trappist: i just installed it, and yeah.. it accepts focus
<trappist> weird
<captainbraille> callie: yes, I see something about like that
<trappist> nuky: thanks
<trappist> I have to tweak the source a bit and rebuild for it to work right here
<callie> captainbraille, wicked, thats your gfx card then ;)
<captainbraille> callie: awesome =) thanks, how do I learn about OpenGL then?
<callie> captainbraille, what kind of card is it?
<captainbraille> callie: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<callie> captainbraille, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-via
<callie> captainbraille, im not sure if that card supports open gl (i dont know that card) but thats the driver so if it does i imagine using that will sort it out for you
<captainbraille> callie, okay thank you very much
<callie> captainbraille, thank me when its working ;)
<captainbraille> lol
<sonic> Hi there, can anyone tell me how to check the group apache is running under?
<nuky> frank23: hey, yakuake is really nice!! just trying to configure it.. thanks!
<frank23> nuky: Yeah I noticed I always had a konsole open on every desktop so that keeps them hidden away but easily accessible
<trappist> sonic: grep ^Group /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<smoosh> hi, someones know how to run acrobat reader on amd64, without chroot32?
<pradeepto> nuky: frank23 heh yukuake is really cool
<pradeepto> awesome
<sonic> trappist: thanks v much :-)
<nuky> does anyone here mind showing me their kcm_konsole.la? i'm trying to create one to put it in the /usr/lib/kde3/ folder.. but i'm not getting very far finding one online!
<MetaMorfoziS> hey
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use the xmm kicker applet?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody use any aplet in kicker?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i move it?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to reposition it
<MetaMorfoziS> but with rightclikc i get the applet's popup
<Tm_T> there should be handle in left side of applet
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<pradeepto> frank23: how can I start yakuake automagicall when I login
<Tm_T> if not, then reenable handle and then move
<MetaMorfoziS> you thinking the lock panels?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's disabled
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: no, not locking
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i enable the handle?
<Tm_T> rightclick kicker -> configure panel
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: Appearance -> Advanced Options
<MetaMorfoziS> ql
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you
<Snake__> Hey guys, I installed "The Hardware Book" from the repos, where did it install to/how can I access it??
<jpatrick>  /usr/share/doc/packagename probably
<Snake__> jpatrick: thanks! :)
<MetaMorfoziS> I love increase the eyecandy!:)
<MetaMorfoziS> at thistime i have this: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/desk.png
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Tm_T> :/
<trappist> nuky: .la files aren't text files.  you can't just create one.
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: too dark for my liking
<frank23> pradeepto: if it's on when you log out, I think it starts back when you log in
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, you say good
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm very little time's saw my wallpaper:D
<pradeepto> frank23: thanks
<nuky> trappist: yeah, i realised.. i had an old linux system on a hard drive (long story!) i copied the kcm_konsole.la and kcm_konsole.so from there and the settings dialog is back to normal now! tried the main changes that i wanted to make and it's not crashed on me or anything so will leave it till a better solution comes along.. thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<MetaMorfoziS> and i fet fed up this picture fast:) and search other
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> but today its better.
<trappist> nuky: awesome
<Otis> evening chaps ... any idea why it takes ~1 minute for krdc to connect to the remote krfb ?
<__dom> hello
<Petecakes> Can someone direct me to a guide for mounting flashdrives?
<ninHer> hi all
<robotgeek> Petecakes: it should automount?
<robotgeek> in /media/
<Petecakes> robotgeek; it hasn't automounted
<robotgeek> Petecakes: plug and unplug your usb, and type this in Konsole "dmesg | tail -f"
<Petecakes> doesn't work
<robotgeek> Petecakes: what does dmesg tell you?
<Blissex> Petecakes: there is a USB flash HOWTO, just do a search with the obvious keywords.
<ninHer> Petecakes: what about your fstab ?
<Petecakes> ninHer; what about it?
<ninHer> have you writed one line to config /media/usb?
<Petecakes> ninHer; no, not yet.
<ninHer> it was required in my Kubuntu Dapper to work
<Petecakes> Heh, I should really get around to getting the 'net on my Kubuntu PC...all this running back and forward is annoying <_<
<ninHer> Petecakes: something like.....
<ninHer> ######/dev/sda1       /media/usb      vfat defaults,user,noauto 0     0
* myndmelder is away: Time to play some more with this system... I'll get to work if it is the last thing I do.
<robotgeek> myndmelder: please turn off public aways
<Kr4t05> mkay
<ziza> i got a strange problem here: in konqueror, when you do a right click on a folder you can choose in the "Move to" sub-menu where you want to move it. But it's not there anymore!!! Neither "Copy to" is!
<ziza> maybe it was disabled by an update (using Dapper), does anybody know where I can enable this again? i already looked in the konqueror settings...
<robotgeek> ziza: weird.
<ziza> indeed :)
<ninHer> lol
<ziza> ok, I restarted my Konqueror instance, and all is fine now!
<ziza> incredible
<vge> hmm, whats a good gui program to check how mutch data im downloading?
<ninHer> iptraf is just right
<Petecakes> ninHer, I've added it to fstab now, and it's appearing under Storage Media and automounting onto my desktop, but when I click it I get a "Special device /media/sda1 does not exist" error. I've also tried renaming it to sdb1, it doesn't work either.
<Petecakes> When I do sudo lsusb, I can see that my flash drive is under "Bus 002 Device 005", if that's any help
<ninHer> Petecakes: ...then, go to the desktop and right click//new device//hard drive and...
<ninHer> when created, open Properties and set /media/usb
<tchize> Hello
<ninHer> hi tchize
<ninHer> bye tchize
<Kr4t05> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Petecakes> ninHer; same error still: "Special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<ninHer> so, may be some module has to be installed
<ninHer> try usbmgr or usbtools
<tchize> hi
<ziza> hi
<Kyral> hmm
<ziza> is there a tool that can vacuum clean a vmdk-file? (Virtual Machine Disk)
<Kyral> would I be a traitor if I changed my desktop over to ArchLinux?
<tchize> i think the answer is obvious, but i'll ask in case someone has any idea. I just installed a wifi card in my kubuntu, hardware seems detected ok (i get a ra0 wireless interface), but when i issue 'sudo dhclient' just after the client return, my kernel freeze!!
<Blippe> Kyral, yes, we would have to find you and "take care" of you!
<azurehuesofblue> this is sort of a n00b question, but in Firefox 1.5 it says the plugins quicktime, windows media player, and shockwave are unavailable... so how do I get around that?
<Kyral> I don't wanna, but for some reason its randomly seizin up on me
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> is the package for flash libflash-mozplugin?
<Kyral> only started after a fresh install of Flight 5
<_jeff> whats flight %?
<_jeff> dapper?
<Kyral> 5
<_jeff> whats the package you need to view flash in konqueror?
<_jeff> libflash-mozplugin?
<_static> same package i think as mozilla
<xstation> hello
<robotgeek> _jeff: flashplayer-nonfree , maybe?
<_jeff> thanks, ill try it
<xstation> just like to know how to use KGpg so that encrypts a message with not your key but with the recepients key read the man but cannot find a solution
<ziza> cool, i managed to make some sub-menus in the right-click context menu in Konqueror to disappear, again :)
<ziza> does somebody have KDE 3.5.2? i want him/her to try confirming this bug
<_static> nope
<_jeff> how do you get it?
<ziza> i open an archive
<robotgeek> ziza: what?
<ziza> with ark
<_static> isnt thaT in beta?
<ziza> beta? it's a bug fix release
<ziza> then you drag a random file from ark to Konqueror
<_static> anyone noticed the right click bug you right click and the menu appares for a second then dissapears?/
<ziza> and afterwards the bug should manifest :)
<ziza> i think i'm going to try it again
<robotgeek> ziza: nope, can't reproduce
<ziza> hm, restarting konqueror helped to remove the bug, but now it doesn't work anymore
<ziza> if i right-click on a folder/file some sub-menus are missing
<nuky> hi, is there a windows html help viwer for linux? i have a windows html help version of the java documentation and would be nice if i could view it.. search and the like are a little easier with it..
<_static> bluefish?
#kubuntu 2006-04-06
<_static> to view html code and edit or wat?
<robotgeek> nuky: i think you mean xchm
<_static> cananyone make there konversation trasparent like xchat?
<_static> i wanna know how i dont see it
<nuky> ah, nah xchm are for the .chm format.. these are .hlp format (WinHelp)
<nuky> hmmm i found a chm version of the same file so it's ok.. but would be curious for future use..
<cowboyfeng> Hello Room
<tchize> re
<tchize> je disais donc
<tchize> i think the answer is obvious, but i'll ask in case someone has any idea. I just installed a wifi card in my kubuntu, hardware seems detected ok (i get a ra0 wireless interface), but when i issue 'sudo dhclient' just after the client return, my kernel freeze!!
<cowboyfeng> Got a newbie question: How do I allow access to /dev/hdc6? I can enable it in kcontrol but I cannot access it from my user account.
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I make KDE _not_ open a window automatically when I plug in a USB Stick?
<ninHer_> Celeste: edit your fstab deleting the /media/usb line
<Celeste> ninHer_, if I delete this line,  I will not be able to find the usb stick on /media/usbdisk any more
<sledge> What package contains the man-pages for C functions, like printf etc.?
<sledge> Sorry, that is C stdlib functions ;>
<cowboyfeng> How do I allow access to /media/hdc6 for my user account. Can only access it from root.
<ninHer_> if you don't need the usb stick, don't plug it in
<ninHer_> i don't understad why you plug it in but don't need it
<sledge> That's like saying you don't understand why someone fills up his car with car, but then doesn't procede to drive around.
<sledge> *gas
<ninHer_> it is a nonsense anyway
<ninHer_> imho
<simian__> i've set up very simple apache web server that i can access over a lan but when i type my public ip address into a browser i just get my router setup page
<simian__> i've been trying for a week now and i'm pretty desperate now
<simian__> i'm sure that my problem is my router is not set upt properly
<me2win> simian__: go to /etc/apache2/ports.conf and set replace Listen 127.0.0.1 with Listen 80
<me2win> simian__: you will also have to forward port 80 on your router
<simian__> me2win: ok
<simian__> me2win: i have forwarded port 80 on my router but i havn't touched the ports.conf
<me2win> simian__: ah, yeah sometimes ports .conf isnt configured correctly
<simian__> me2win: ports.conf says listen 80
<me2win> simian__: k, then make sure you are forwaring 80 to the correct inet addr
<me2win> if your comp is sitting on 192.168.1.100, then you need for forware 80 to .100 if its sitting on .101 then you need to forward 80 to .101
<me2win> if you type ifconfig
<me2win> in a console
<me2win> you should see what your inet addr is
<me2win> for some reason, my apache server doesnt respond unless I am on .100
<me2win> so you may have to get your computer on .100
<simian__> me2win: on my router i have set up a firewall rule to say that inbound port 80 trafic should always be sent to 192.168.0.3
<me2win> thats probably your problem
<me2win> what inet are you sitting on?
<frank23> simian__: do you also have a static IP with your router?
<me2win> even with dynamic IP it should work fine
<me2win> as far as i know
* me2win shrugs
<Word> Could a bad mouse driver cause KDE to crash?
<frank23> well if he forwards port 80 to 192.168.0.3 he needs to always have that IP adress (internaly)
<me2win> frank23: tr00
<me2win> Word: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<tchize> i think the answer is obvious, but i'll ask in case someone has any idea. I just installed a wifi card in my kubuntu, hardware seems detected ok (i get a ra0 wireless interface), but when i issue 'sudo dhclient' just after the client return, my kernel freeze!!
<Word> It appears whenever I resize a window or move my mouse to fast through the K Menu or use the mouse wheel to fast through Konquerer it locks up
<Word> Meaning...? Adept full upgrade?
<me2win> Word: nah, actually typing dist-upgrade
<frank23> Word: that is strange...
<me2win> I lost a machine to a dist-upgrade, as did many people, but I dunno, doesn't sound a symptom of it i suppose
<me2win> a bad dist-upgrade that is
<Word> Where do I type dist-upgrade? KTerminal?
<me2win> Word: dont do one
<me2win> its only when you want to upgrade the distribution release/files
<Dasnipa`> like when dapper is released
<me2win> Word: like Dasnipa`
<me2win> said*
<Xanza> w00t
<me2win> w00t
<Xanza> Windows sucks!
<me2win> Xanza: windows rocks.
<Dasnipa`> windows has its place... in my trashcan
<Xanza> <.<
<Xanza> Don't lie to the children!
<Word> Any idea why a mouse could cause it to freeze?
<frank23> me2win: actually dist-upgrade is needed anytime a newer package wants to uninstall an older one. the synaptic "smart upgrade" is actually a dist-upgrade
<me2win> frank23: ah i see
<simian_> me2win: sorry i got disconeted when playing with my router
<me2win> simian_: any progress?
* lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
* lwelyn is back.
* lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
<simian_> me2win: no forwarded to 192.168.0.4 and the same thing happens
<simian_> public ip just displays router setup
<me2win> I used to have that error, and all I did was Listen 80 and it worked
<me2win> like I said the only other thing I could imagine is needing to be on .100
<me2win> but im pretty sure thats just something IM missing
<frank23> simian_what is the problem exactly?
<simian_> me2win: i'll try it
<me2win> simian_: tell frank23 your problem first, prehaps he knows a solution
<simian_> frank23: i've set up very simple apache web server that i can access over a lan but when i type my public ip address into a browser i just get my router setup page
<simian_> frank23: i've been trying for a week now and i'm pretty desperate now
<frank23> simian_ what is the public ip adress?
<simian_> 81.155.232.45
<me2win> I get a page
<me2win> bward.co.uk
<simian_> wow
<simian_> but i can't see it from here
<me2win> simian_: type localhost
<me2win> see what happens
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get bitpim to work in Linux?
<frank23> simian_I get melissa's photo album
<simian_> thanks guy it was working all along, i just didn't see it
<simian_> lol now i'm embarrased about my crappy pages
<me2win> simian_: lol
<frank23> simian_: I've already forgotten th ip ;)
<me2win> simian_: they're better than some of the offerings on mysapce
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> I just installed the program "kamera" but I cannot start it (command not found)
<Celeste> what shall I do?
<frank23> simian_ I just checked and my router behaves the same way.
<simian_> frank23: so chances are my router is set up correctly then?
<me2win> frank23: its odd, i type in my ip and i get the server
<frank23> simian_ just access your webserver via localhost to test it
<me2win> i even have dyndns set up for it
<simian_> that's my next step, i have to assign a name the that ip address, is that simple?
<XVampireX> How can I upgrade wine from the repositories because it only installs 0.9.9
<vge> simian_: try this one http://www.no-ip.com/
<me2win> simian_: or dyndns.org
<simian_> vge: ok thanks
<me2win> simian_: i like dyndns because its built in support for most routers
<frank23> simian_: since you're behind a router it might be a bit harder to do the dyndns updates. because your computer doesn't know what your external ip adress is.  some routers can be setup with a dyndns client directly
<me2win> yeah, as soon as my router grabs an internet connetion, it updates with dyndns
<simian_> ok htanks for the help guys
<me2win> thats 54.99 USD
<frank23> me2win: does it also update it periodically?
<me2win> frank23: it updates if my IP changes at all
<frank23> me2win: but what if it stays the same for a very long time?
<me2win> I have dynamic IP, so everytime my connection resets (usually manually) it will update the IP, if it stays the same, then it stays the same
<_shane> hi i am trying to get a laptop serial port to work, '/proc/tty/driver/serial' has a line in it "0: uart:16550A port:000003F8 irq:4 tx:0 rx:0 CTS|DSR|CD|RI" does this mean it is reconized?
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to use bitpim
<Kr4t05> ?
<XVampireX> Hey, you people want to support a little endeavor? I want to try to cause a global switch (Where many people will start switching to linux).
<Kr4t05> What does it entail?
<Kr4t05> How do you plan on accomplishing this?
<XVampireX> Alot
<XVampireX> First of all Linux needs a wiki that will explain everything in every possible way.
<XVampireX> Second we need to do some changes to the Ubuntu core, specifically the installation part.
<XVampireX> I did a little research and there are 3 factors why people do not switch to linux yet: Compatibility, Fear, Knowledge.
<Word> Very specifically the Partitioner ;)
<XVampireX> Word: No
<staticunit> hi is there a free c++ compiler for linux or what do i use to comple .h files and code c++?
<crrj> I had a friend over today and the only reason he isn't switching to Linux is that his business relies on a program only available in Windows.
<XVampireX> This is compatibility, lol.
<crrj> Yup
<Word> When I installed it was the most annoying and somewhat confusing step Vampire..
<XVampireX> Yes, it was for me too.
<XVampireX> THIS is why I suggest a Wiki for ALL things linux.
<nuky> staticunit: if you install the build-essential package, you can compile c++ programs using g++
<staticunit> ok does it come with kubuntu i havnt seen it i looked
<staticunit> ?
<_shane> hi i am trying to get a laptop serial port to work, '/proc/tty/driver/serial' has a line in it "0: uart:16550A port:000003F8 irq:4 tx:0 rx:0 CTS|DSR|CD|RI" does this mean it is reconized?
<crrj> staticunit, it does.
<nuky> staticunit: you can install it with apt, using: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<staticunit> awesome ok ill browse around ty
<staticunit> ty
<crrj> one sec, I'll see if I can find the exact package name...
<crrj> in adept search for build-essential and it will come up.
<staticunit> k
<_shane> XVampireX: you would need to limit it to one version of linux, then you have the trouble of the thing that change release to release of that version.
<XVampireX> If you don't see what I mean by the 3 factors: Compatibility - Programs that people got used to on windows can "No longer" be accessed in linux. Fear - Related to Compatibility, the fear of not being able to use linux because it's different. Knowledge - Not knowing that linux exists, not knowing what distro to use and so on.
<staticunit> found it
<XVampireX> _shane: What do you mean by limit it...? Limit what?
<_shane> XVampireX: It would be a mamoth wiki and that in itself might deter people changing.
<Word>  Have you seen Microsoft.com?
<Word> That's what I would call mammoth
<XVampireX> _shane: No, whenever I research I use wikipedia (Not for everything) which is mammoth in and of itself. And I like it.
<_shane> XVampireX: there are too many version of Linux that do things slightly different ways.  (e.g. RedHat using yum etc. Debian using apt-get, and others).
<XVampireX> Yes, this is why I suggest a general linux distro
<XVampireX> With a package selection during installation
<XVampireX> And preselected packages in a dropdown menu, selecting packages for specific needs
<_shane> XVampireX: I thought that was what Lindose was trying to do.
<XVampireX> It doesn't do it as good as it was supposed to
<frank23> Lindows is just debian with a fancy synaptic that has commercial software for sale
<_shane> XVampireX: so why should yours?
<XVampireX> Because it would be based on ubuntu
<XVampireX> And
<staticunit> i like the kubuntu update system
<XVampireX> Compatibility issue could be resolved with a COMPLETE integration of Wine.
<XVampireX> Instead of having it as a standalone application, integrate it into the kernel or whatever
<LeeJunFan> lol
<_shane> XVampireX: there are a lot of programs that Wine wont handle, one of the problems is a 95% market share means that a lot of speciality programs aren't considered for anything else.
<XVampireX> The point is - Make the transition from windows to linux as painless as possible. Keeping in mind the reasons for not switching yet I think it is possible.
<simian_> me2win: dyndns dynamic ip service is free right?
<XVampireX> _shane: This is why an auto-update menu for all programs would be neccessary
<LeeJunFan> It couldn't get less painful, if people would just give it a fair try, windows is painful.
<XVampireX> So you can switch auto update on and off
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: So far, they don't want to get it a try because they fear changing. Since windows is already comfortable for them.
<simian_> i'm just about to create an account but it says:
<simian_> Our basic service offerings are free, but they are supported by
<simian_> our premium services. See http://www.dyndns.com/services/ for a
<simian_> full listing of all of our available services.
<Word> Not Ctrl-alt-del might be enough to deter a windows user :P I haven't had an OS freeze on me like Kubuntu is (I know it's an isolated issue I just wish it would fix itself) since Win 95
<Word> No*
<XVampireX> Yeah, linux never freezes, lol
<XVampireX> some applications are very unstable though
<_shane> XVampireX: It shouldn't be hard to make a front end for apt-get that does that.  Maybe you could make one and see if it becomes popular.
<Word> I think it's my mouse...with no apps open it's fine I think...but then I opened one up and resized it and boom frozen
<XVampireX> Well I want to do a standalone distro based on Ubuntu
<Word> then I was just navigating the K menu and boom frozen
<_shane> XVampireX: noone is stopping you.
<XVampireX> Then I want to sell CDs for very little (The money which I will use to work on some other projects of mine that will change the free world)
<Word> you might not want to make it to heavily based on Ubuntu since some diehard distro fans might not use it just because it's 'based on ubuntu'
<me2win> simian_: yes its free
<XVampireX> Yeah, so I began asking if anyone would like to support or help out, perhaps forming a company
<Word> Depends on how dedicated you are to this
<XVampireX> Word: We're not talking about distro fans, we're talking about windows fans.
<Word> Aye
<XVampireX> I'm quite dedicated, but I don't have the programming skill...
<winXperts> there are such things out there XVampireX
<XVampireX> I can provide with my advices and management
<StFS> hello, I hope someone here can help me... I installed zeroconf on my breezy and now it won't boot. Always hangs on "configuring network interfaces"
<Word> I know C# Visual Basic PHP Html Javascript and know how to use AJAX...nothing down to the OS though.
<StFS> can I somehow boot it without it trying to configure the network stuff?
<XVampireX> And I meant Ubuntu core, not ubuntu as in gnome and applications.
<Word> recovery mode?
<_shane> StFS: have you got access to the terminals though <ctrl>-<alt>-<f1> etc.
<Word> I'm actually signed up for a summer course at DeVry to learn about the different operating systems don't know how detailed it's going to be though
<XVampireX> Nice
<StFS> _shane: I can switch between tty's (it's not completely frozen) but there's no login prompt there, so no.. I don't have shell access
<Kr4t05> !bitpim
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> :/
<XVampireX> StFS: Can you get into the program through the console?
<staticunit> i know c, c++, visual basic, API, most assembly / asm , html ,php,css,java script, actions script ,cryptography,networking, server codering to a full application level and more
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get bitpim to detect my phone? (LG VX3200)
<XVampireX> If you can, try sudo (application name)
<staticunit> SQl too opps
<XVampireX> I don't know that application though so I can give a little bit of general info
<StFS> XVampireX: what do you mean? I don't have a shell (console) so I can't do anything without somehow figuring out how to turn off the network and rebooting that way
<_shane> StFS: maybe you can do something though the 'recovery mode' boot
<Word> Vampire...I'll definitely help if you can get my Kubuntu working :P
<Kr4t05> When I try to get it to use a port, it gives me "You do not have any com/serial ports on your system".
<StFS> _shane: that's what I'm hoping but I just can't find how I boot up in "recovery mode"
<XVampireX> Word: What's your problem with kubuntu?
<XVampireX> StFS: In the login screen
<XVampireX> There should be some button with either options or I don't know, look for failsafe
<Word> I made a post about it http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4369.0
<XVampireX> Remember, I'm still a linux newbie myself... Just learning more and more everyday
<StFS> _shane: I know I can press Esc when it's booting... but what boot parameters do I supply and how?
<_shane> StFS: it in the initial boot screen done by grub just after turning the computer on.
<StFS> XVampireX: ugh... I don't get the login screen!
<XVampireX> Meh
<Word> To skip a step in the loading process you press Ctrl+C if that helps..
<StFS> _shane: yeah... I got that far... just don't know what to do after that
<_shane> StFS: I have never had to use it, but I would try it without any parameters first.
<StFS> _shane: I think that just boots it up normally
<XVampireX> Word: Kubuntu freezes completely or just certain programs?
<_shane> StFS: it does put you in single user mode.
<Word> Completely
<staticunit> linux:~$ netcat
<Word> Nothing moves or reacts to clicks only the mouse can mvoe
<Word> move*
<Word> Num lock doesn't go on etc.
<staticunit> anyone know wget flags?
<StFS> wow... I got in... let's just hope that removing zeroconf solves whatever it is that was causing this
<XVampireX> corrupt cd?
<Word> I have an install.
<XVampireX> Do you have live cd?
<Word> Yes
<StFS> Word: I pressed ctrl+c repeatedly when booting and it seems to have gotten me past it... thanks for the tip
<XVampireX> does it work?
<Word> It would have problems after awhile so I'd have to say no
<Word> No problem STFS
<XVampireX> if live cd works and regular install doesn't than Install didn't go well (Corrupt CD)
<Word> Is there a way to check to see if the cd is not-corrupt without re installing it?
<XVampireX> so live cd is having the same problems?
<Word> not the same but it's still having problems
<Word> Same problems with Ubuntu
<XVampireX> Yeah, boot into the install cd and there should be a integrity check there somewhere
<Word> ok
<XVampireX> It sounds like corrupt cd to tell you the truth
<Word> ><
<Word> Vampire do you have Aim/Msn/Yim?
<XVampireX> yes
<XVampireX> my msn is my nick at gmail.com
<Word> K thanks.
<StFS> so, any comments on the stability of dapper?
<XVampireX> But I'll try to help you with that problem
<Word> Talking to a guy yesterday and he said Dapper was just as stable as breezy possibly greater. He seemed pretty smart so it's probably true.
<StFS> I'm thinking about spending the weekend setting it up on my work laptop... well actually spending this evening in setting it up and the rest of the weekend to revert back to breezy when I find out all the showstoppers ;)
<pat_> the only thing that might get annoying is the constant package updates, ~2 new packages appear hourly
<pat_> minor bugfixes, but still ther
<StFS> pat_: that's not annoying to me... I hate it much more to do apt-get upgrade every two weeks and getting absolutely nothing!
* StFS likes upgrading ;)
* pat_ agrees, but if you're new it could be weird / annoying
<staticunit> anyone got duel boot setup?
<staticunit> or tiple boot?
<staticunit> triple*
<pat_> dual, XP / dapper
<StFS> but does anyone here have experience with the actual transformation from breezy to dapper? I mean I don't really want to install dapper from scratch... I'd rather upgrade to it
<staticunit> mandrak10.1 /kubuntu me but im bou to reformat and but winxp pro / mandrak 10.1 / kubuntu on
<StFS> staticunit: not currently but I've done it a few times
<StFS> staticunit: just use grub :)
<staticunit> i know
<staticunit> i beeter get this done know
<staticunit> windows xp takes so long
<_shane> staticunit: at one time I had about a 7 way boot.
<XVampireX> StFS
<staticunit> lol
<StFS> XVampireX: yes?
<XVampireX> What do you mean by breeze to dapper?
<staticunit> my speakers say yo evertime my name is in room lol
<staticunit> "yo"
<XVampireX> Do you mean upgrade or do you mean installation
<StFS> XVampireX: breezy is the current stable version of (k)ubuntu and dapper is the testing (soon to be new stable)
<StFS> XVampireX: upgrading
<Kyral> wheee
<Kyral> Arch Installed
<XVampireX> I think you should be fine if you upgrade to breeze
<Kyral> now to pacman -S kdebase :D
<XVampireX> I mean dapper
<XVampireX> I'm using dapper and it works fine (I did something worse than breezy to dapper, I did ubuntu to kubuntu)
<StFS> XVampireX: what version of ubuntu?
<XVampireX> 5.10
<XVampireX> err
<XVampireX> No, 6.04
<XVampireX> I think
<XVampireX> And then I upgraded to kubuntu 6.06
<StFS> XVampireX: there really is no difference between ubuntu and kubuntu... it's just a matter of which desktop environment is configured to boot up... so doing an ubuntu to kubuntu really isn't anything other than installing a few packages
<XVampireX> Easier than that :P
<XVampireX> just one package which contains all the stuff related to kubuntu :P
<StFS> exactly
<Kyral> anyone know what KDE module Kontact is in?
<XVampireX> But I don't see a reason why an upgrade from breezy to dapper should be faulty
<Marrs> kdepim or something like that, I'd assume
<StFS> XVampireX: ohh.. there can be plenty of reasons for that
<XVampireX> You can never know if you don't try.
<Kyral> what about Kopete and Konversation?
<zorba64> Kyral: kdenetwork
<Kyral> okay
* Kyral is installing Arch on his desktop and needs to know where in the modules they are :P
<freeflying-ibook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11188
<XVampireX> Does konversation have support for multi server connections?
<staale> hi everyone... I got this major problem that i cannot solve by myself... I got this friend who runs windows. I personaly run gentoo.. Is there a kind of build-in kinda ssh for windows that i can use, he's personaly computer is on, and he is on vication at my place, but we need to get into hes pc
<Sergi0> staale: putty?
<staale> Sergi0: My friend is with me here
<staale> not at home
<staale> and he has not any extensions installed
<staale> *no extensions
<Sergi0> what do you want to do then?
<Sergi0> ssh from windows > yout gentoo box?
<staale> Sergi0: He works for me.
<staale> no... ssh from gentoo box -> wincrap box
<Sergi0> ehm
<staale> if he had installed gentoo BEFORE he left on vication to me:/
<staale> but he didnt..
<Sergi0> vnc?
<staale> nope
<staale> have no vnc installed
<staale> kinda need to hack himself:P
<Kyral> You mean crack
<staale> Kyral: whatever:P
<staale> Kyral: is there that kind of buildt in windows?
<Kyral> what?
<staale> Kyral: how can we crack his own computer?
<Kyral> Google "Cracking Windows Box"
<Kyral> :P
<Kyral> I'm sure you will come up with a LOT of hits :D
<staale> Kyral: I bet i gets very much bullshit acctually
<staale> :P
<staale> virus shit n crap:P
<staale> to bad they wont work, lol
<staale> Anyone here knows how to might get into a remote windows pc, its for a good case
<_josh> hey
<_josh> can someone plz tell me how to install firefox 1.5 on kubuntu 5.10
<_josh> anyone?
<XVampireX> one sec
<XVampireX> try: sudo apt-get install firefox
<XVampireX> in console
<_josh> ok
<_josh> and how do i get psi?
<_josh> the jabber client
<arn> kopete is already installed, don't want that?
* arn never liked psi
<bur[n] er> anyone know the dcop command for kmix to get it to put the volume down?
<bur[n] er> i've been playing at a shell for 10 minutes trying to tap it out
<bur[n] er> or is there a better way to bind a hotkey to volume?
<XVampireX> Yeah, kopete is good
<XVampireX> Hey, that Word guy asks how to edit xorg.conf file
<Ras420> hello, can anyone tell my how i find out the address of the serial port that the modem is in??
<bh4tw> hey
<bh4tw> i lost my sound, any ideas?
<XVampireX> bh4tw: Completely?
<bh4tw> yeah
<bh4tw> i dont have alsaconfig'
<XVampireX> See if things are enabled and tuned in the mixer
<bh4tw> i did
<XVampireX> green light?
<bh4tw> yeah
<bh4tw> its not on mute
<XVampireX> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=388040
<bh4tw> kthnx
<bh4tw> it did work las night
<bh4tw> now ive uninstalled all xgl stuff and reinstalled them
<bh4tw> and i lost myu sound
<XVampireX> try reinstall alsaconfig?
<simonS> about sound, my amarok eats 100% of the CPU after few minutes
<simonS> and it does the same on a friend's machine
<bh4tw> how do i install sound? theres no sudo apt-get install alsaconfig
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<bh4tw> k
<bh4tw> its already installed
<bh4tw> XVampireX, and theres no alsaconfig
<XVampireX> try sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base
<MarcC> I unmounted my USB disk and now when I plug it back in it says it's already mounted...is there someway to unmount the imaginary one? :D
<simonS> MarcC: try just # mount  to see if it is mounted and where
<bh4tw> XVampireX, its allready installed, still no alsaconfig =(
<bh4tw> '
<XVampireX> alsaconf perhaps?
<MarcC> simon5, thanks: mount says it's on /media/sdf1, but when I double-click that folder none of the files show and it throws an error.
<bh4tw> theres no package "alsaconf" or "alsaconfig"
<simonS> MarcC: try # umount /media/sdf1
<XVampireX> Yeah, I don't know then
<bh4tw> ill try compiling it from source
<bh4tw> k
<simonS> someone has any idea about amarok eating 100% of the cpu ?
<MarcC> simon5, it says /dev/sdf1 is not mounted?
<simonS> MarcC: boo
<MarcC> boo?
<simonS> and what does # cat /etc/mtab says ?
<MarcC> simon5, it says a few things...is there a good place to paste this so I don't flood the channel?
<Sergi0> !paste
<simonS> MarcC: i don't know, private messages seems disabled
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<simonS> oki, i join #flood
<MarcC> simon5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11199
<XVampireX> How to edit xorg.conf file in kubuntu?
<MarcC> XVampireX: kdesu kate filename
<JohnFlux> XVampireX: can you run x?
<JohnFlux> XVampireX: or are you asking for the command line?
<XVampireX> command line
<JohnFlux> editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux> as root that is
<JohnFlux> sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux> (that puts it into root first if you're not root)
<XVampireX> yeah, so I can't configure it from there?
<JohnFlux> from the command line, do:  sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JohnFlux> XVampireX: that will let you edit it.  Is that what you wanted?
<XVampireX> yeah, how do  I edit...?
<JohnFlux> XVampireX: You mean you can now change it, but don't know what to change?
<XVampireX> how do I change...?
<JohnFlux> I told you the command to bring up an editor that will let you change it
<XVampireX> ah, nevermind
<XVampireX> Thanks, it works
<_jeff> whats the difference between dapper and breezy
<_jeff> other than dapper is newer
<_jeff> and in beta
* _jeff scratches head
* _jeff slips on a puddle of butter in the hall and hits his head on the floor
<Hobbsee> _jeff: you pretty much got the answer - newer packages, but has bugs in it
* _jeff is writhing on the floor holding his head making a hissing noise
<_jeff> hobbsee: ok, thanks man
* Hobbsee throws some icecubes randomly at _jeff :P
* JohnFlux left the butter there
<JohnFlux> HAHA! April fools!
<_jeff> lol
<burepe> Everytime I plug in a usb or a cd or stuff, I get this error "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<burepe> The process for the media protocol died unexpectedly." How  do I fix this?
<bobesponja> is there a difference between the fight5 and the latest livecd with 3.5.2?
<angelika> anybody help me out with a sound issue?
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<angelika> ok.... anybody out there using audigy 2 usb?
<angelika> please?
<MarcC> angelika, what is the problem?
<Hobbsee> burepe: use /media/ in konq instead, and ignore the error message
<angelika> audigy won't play.  drivers are there, card is recognized, i can blink the leds with alsamixer, volume is up, but got no sound
<MarcC> angelika, which sound engine?
<angelika> alsa i guess
<MarcC> angelika, can you get it to play using a live CD like Knoppix?
<angelika> i can try it.
<angelika> oook off i go then...
<MarcC> angelika, does this system have on-board sound?
<MarcC> if so you will want to disable it in your system BIOS.
<MarcC> I mean, does your computer have a built-in soundsystem that's not the audigy 2?
<angelika> it has built in also
<MarcC> is it disabled?
<angelika> no, its not.  you think that will fix it?
<MarcC> that's what I did on my audigy system...I'm not sure if it'll fix it, but it can't hurt - conflicts are common with this stuff.
<frank23> angelika: did you check pluging the speakers to the onboard sound? to see if its using the wrong card?
<angelika> it is using the wrong card definitley.  everything plays fine, just on the wrong set of speakers
<angelika> wrong card that is.
<MarcC> angelika: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=849541&postcount=10
<MarcC> you might try that.
<MarcC> although, you have a USB system so the config might be different.
<MarcC> :(
<MarcC> anyway, I would disable the built-in soundsystem (you can always re-enable later), start it back up and see if the problem is fixed.
<angelika> ok, i'll go try those things now.  thanks
<MarcC> np
<meng> is there a network applet for KDE?
<meng> the kind like the windows one or the gnome one
<Hobbsee> meng: knemo?
<meng> looks like i would need to apt-get it
<meng> can't find it at the add applet window
<Arcanimus> later guys
<Snake|ONAIR> hhgougigi
<Snake|ONAIR> ...
<me2win> Snake__: lol
<Snake__> ...
<me2win> ubotu: hug Snake__
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Snake__> did you know its april fools day?
<Snake__> try "date -u"
<Kyral> sonuva....
<Kyral> its KDE thats screwing my computer over
<hleonardo> Senhores do Conselho
<hleonardo> Boa Noite
<glick> excuse me, how can i record sounds in linux from a microphone?
<glick> what program would i use?
<TimM> My favorite is audacity
<hleonardo> IRC
<mikel> hello all
<deepwoodz> does anyone know about gyach? and if so does anyone know how to install it?
<_ron> check the readme file
<themunk> quit
<ankur> hi
<XVampireX> heya
<XVampireX> Several questions, starting with: How do I play adonthell?
<XVampireX> ah, nevermind
<ports-> anyone have trouble with browsers in Kubuntu not displaying css and dhtml well?
<frank23> ports-: what site do you have a problem with?
<ports-> frank23:  like Kubuntu.org
<ports-> i cant see the menu tabs on it correctly
<frank23> ports-: you mean at the top of the page? works fine here
<ports-> nevermind
<ports-> it wasnt working right yesterday... apparently its changed since i came to KDE 3.5.1
<ports-> frank23:  yesterday you told me not to use 3.5.2 because you had issues with it... what were they?
<frank23> ports-: the only real one is that you can't change resolution anymore with kde
<ports-> oh ok
<frank23> ports-: it's because the kde 3.5.2 package is "made" for dapper where they changed that configuration menu
<ports-> k
<ports-> http://www.ubuntu.com/support - try that site in Konquerer
<frank23> you can always upgrade to kde 3.5.2 and do manual resolution changes if you need to
<frank23> ports-: works fine too
<ports-> odd
<ports-> i dont see the menus at the top like they should be... i see a text list on the left side
<frank23> ports-: really? that's weird
<ports-> but it works just fine in Firefox
<Isil`Zha> does anybody know a graphical scp client which works with breezy?
<deepwoodz> i cant get to sourceforge
<ports-> frank23:  odd... i reloaded Flashplayer and they work fine now
<frank23> ports-: what do you mean 'reloaded'?
<ports-> frank23:  well i had flash in Firefox... i downloaded flashplayer again... and reinstalled it... and Konquerer started displaying the menus correctly
<frank23> ports-: well the standard way to install flash is to use adept. flash is in the reopsitories
<frank23> ports-: maybe it's related to that
<ports-> possibly
<ports-> now in Windows you have Explorer to look at folders/files.... is there anything besides Konquerer in KDE?
<frank23> ports-: I just use konqueror. if you set the view profile right, it looks just like windows explorer
<ports-> ok
<frank23> ports-: settings->Load view profile->file management
<ports-> k
<ports-> thats not there
<Word_> I'm trying to install my video card driver and its saying tha the libc headers I installed were compiled with gcc 3.4 and I have 4.0 ..is there anyway I can revert back to 3.4 or get newer libc headers?
<Word_> ???
<robotgeek> Word_: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Word_> I already installed 3.4 in Adept it didn't uinstall 4.0.....or does apt-get work differently?
<robotgeek> Word_: you can have both installed
<mrkev1n> hi guys... i am a newbie to debian (kubuntu) from Oz downunder
<Word_> It isn't accepting it
<Word_> When I did it last I guess I'll try again though.
<ports-> robotgeek: does linux have trouble playing files across  Samba?
<mrkev1n> i am using Breezy... should i upgrade to Dapper
<ports-> robotgeek:  i added files from a windows network share to my playlist and it wont play them
<robotgeek> ports-: hmm, some used to have that problem, i am not sure. i don't use windows at all
<ports-> robotgeek:  oh come on.. windows is great :)
<robotgeek> ports-: sure, it might be. :)
<ports-> lol
<ports-> habit of usage.. and compatibility on campus.. makes it easier to use windows as a primary
<ports-> robotgeek:  what do you use for your mp3 player?
<robotgeek> ports-: amarok
<mrkev1n> how is dapper compared to breezy for newbies?
<robotgeek> mrkev1n: i havent faced any problems, but YMMV (Your mileage may vary)
<mrkev1n> thanks robotgeek
<mrkev1n> robotgeek: to upgrade, download Dapper and install over Breezy?... as i say I am a newbie
<ports-> amarok gives me an error when i try to get it to play mp3 files.. "gst engine does not support mp3"
<robotgeek> ports-, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ports-> ah
<ports-> hrm... xmms plays it fine without adding the new package.
<mrkev1n> robotgeek: to upgrade, download Dapper and install over Breezy?... as i say I am a newbie
<robotgeek> mrkev1n: oops. sorry, forgot :)
<ports-> robotgeek:  did you send me a message?
<robotgeek> mrkev1n: install kubuntu-desktop, then replace all occurences of breezy with dapper in sources.list
<robotgeek> ports-: nope
<ports-> oh ok
<ports-> i had an msg window.. i mustve cliecked on your nick
<mrkev1n> kewl... thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> mrkev1n: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<word> robotgeek it still didn't work
<mrkev1n> kewl... thanks robotgeek ... :)
<robotgeek> word: hmm, is this nvdia stuff?
<word> it uses the 4.0 instead of the 3.4 install.
<ports-> im contemplating going to mcdonalds
<word> yes.
<word> It says it detects 4.0 as the "current install" and then warns that it's not the same the libc was compiled with then it asks if you want to attempt anyway which then if you do it fails.
<robotgeek> word: you might want to uninstall gcc-4.0 for now
<word> I can uninstall 4.0 but not the base package
<word> by uinstalling the base package it automatically wants me to remove over 300 other installs
<XVampireX> Hey people, play adonthell, it ROCKS!
<word> Any ideas robotgeek?
<robotgeek> word: hmm, usually export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 works
<word> run that in konsole?
<word> robotgeek do I run export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 in Konsole?
<robotgeek> word: yes
<word> should it show something after I run that or is it just done?
<robotgeek> word: nope, nothing.
<word> So, it should detect 3.4 as the current install now and should be fine right?
<XVampireX> AWESOME line "I have already bathed this month" in adonthell, while examining the bath in the sewer :P
<robotgeek> word: if you do google, don't refer to these instructions :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+howto
<robotgeek> word: i am not being sarcastic, those will break your system
<ArthurB> Hi, is anyone using knights the chess program ? I think it's broken
<robotgeek> word: have you looked on the wiki?
<word> Ok heh well by running that I'd freeze my comp I think the current video drivers aren't working well with my video card
<word> Not successfully :P
<word> I'm going to try to run the driver install now
<robotgeek> word: sorry, but never done it before
<word> Lol, me neither ;) Be right back.
<crimsun> wow, 3.5.2 has really changed since 3.4.0
<ArthurB> no kde has
<ArthurB> 3.5.2 hasn't changed
<ArthurB> ;P
<crimsun> [that's what I said] 
<ArthurB> no
<robotgeek> crimsun: yup. doesn't crash anymore :)
<ArthurB> 3.5.2 is a version, so it hasn't "changed" it is what it is
* crimsun sighs
<ArthurB> kde has changed between version 3.4 and 3.5.2
<robotgeek> crimsun: :)
<crimsun> ArthurB: there is absolutely no need to try and force pedantry on me. I'm well aware, as a Ubuntu dev, what has changed.
<ArthurB> :)
<ArthurB> your awarness of the changelog != semantics but that's not really the point... sorry, just trying to be an ass
<crimsun> if you want to argue pedantically, notice that we have revisions of 3.5.2, so what I said is not technically incorrect.
<crimsun> anyhow, I have better things to patch.
<Word_> robotgeek that didn't set the CC right. I know it's what has to be done ( i think? lol) because it says to do it..just now how
<robotgeek> Word_: generally configure scripts recognize that, but i think you have a bad configuration script
<Word_> that might explain kubuntu freezing constantly..
<robotgeek> Word_: hmm, i was talking about the driver
<Word_> oh? ><
<robotgeek> Word_: i would recommend looking on the wiki, someone must have a page about it :)
<Word_> Well the driver might fix the freezing since it happens when using graphical things and leaves artifacts and then locks up :-/
<_josh> can someone tell me how to install  Kbounce on Kubuntu 5.10
<ArthurB> sudo apt-get install kbounce
<_josh> k
<ArthurB> or use adept
<_josh> and wat is the shortcut for run?
<_josh> i dont no how to use dat, i tried and it wouldnt work 4 me
<robotgeek> _josh: alt + f2
<ArthurB> Kmenu->games->arcade
<ArthurB> or alt+space kbounce
<Word_> ...
<XVampireX> That was cool
<inge> hai
<tomye> hai
<tomye> kenalan dong
<tomye> bagaimana kabar
<robotgeek> tomye: this is english only channel, which language do you speak
<tomye> hai
<tomye> i  sorry
<poningru> that seems malayish
<poningru> err thai ish
<robotgeek> tomye: no problem, just try to ask in english or tell us your language so that we can direct you to better help
<tomye> I undersen
<word> Robotgeek I found the  instructions and it appears my problem was fixed! :D
<robotgeek> word: where, on the wiki?
<poningru> !td
<ubotu> poningru: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> grr
<tomye> hei
<poningru> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<poningru> woot
<poningru> /join #ubuntu-id
<tomye> How are U poningru
<word> Yup it was for Ubuntu but I figured Synaptic and Adept were the same and followed the instructions so now the drivers are installed and I don't have the freezing problem
<poningru> hi
<robotgeek> word: cool
<tomye> cool
<tomye> How are U robotgeek
<robotgeek> tomye: do you have a problem we can help you with. offtopic chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<tomye> Where do u can froum
<TheChronoTrigger> anyone awake for a simple question?
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: just ask :)
<TheChronoTrigger> oops
<TheChronoTrigger> ok.. I'm having trouble accessing apache from the internet. I can access it through the network, but not when I use my internet IP address. Is this some sort of firewall issue with kubuntu?
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: do you have a router?
<TheChronoTrigger> yes... the port is fowarded
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: try pinging your computer on that port?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<TheChronoTrigger> um.. no.. let me try
<robotgeek> hey Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that i want to control my computer remotely.. i have SSH and VNC installed. I don't want to leave a VNC port always opened, is there a way to open it from ssh?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by now i can't since the KDE-VNC control gui runs in kde.. that is.. no visualization
<patrix> yes
<patrix> in fact the best way is to tunnel vnc through ssh
<patrix> and have vnc listen only for loca lconnections, no connections from other machines
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait.. i don't want vnc server be active always
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to start the server only on request
<patrix> wel lthat's simple too
<patrix> ssh in while doing ssh tunneling, and in your ssh session start the vnc server ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a command line krdf kind of program
<patrix> I run it always though, cause I'm lazy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you think it is safe?
<patrix> if you use your firewall wisely to prevent vnc connections from outside
<patrix> yes it's safe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you help me with this?
<patrix> plenty of docs out there
<patrix> exhausted here, gotta sleep
<patrix> maybe help you later this weekend if you still need some help by then
<patrix> gnight
<XVampireX> Does anyone know a temporary file hosting website or service?
<TheChronoTrigger> does kubuntu come installed with a firewall enabled, or ports blocked somehow?
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: ports are closed by default, no firewall by default too
<TheChronoTrigger> how do I go about opening a port then?
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: if you run a service, the port is open automatically
<TheChronoTrigger> so apache would open the port automatically?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<robotgeek> TheChronoTrigger: yes
<TheChronoTrigger> I'm starting to think there is something wrong with my router then.... it will foward ports to this ocmputer, but they are being ignored when sent to the linux computer ><
<collin> hey all
<ports-> hi
<collin> i have a problem with MP3s in Kubuntu
<collin> like aparently, my installation won't support playing them back?
<collin> any suggestions?
<edulix> hi collin
<collin> hey edulix
<edulix> the problem is that ubuntu by default doesn't support mp3
<collin> oh yay...so I rea on the FAQ to install `akode`
<collin> which I did
<collin> as well as the gstreamer pack
<collin> and then rebooted my machine, but to no avail
<edulix> what are you using to play the mp3, amarok?
<collin> yeah
<collin> well now it like....well it acts like its going to play the file...like there's no error
<edulix> and what engine?
<collin> but it doesn't actually play it :-/
<edulix> it goes to the next file?
<collin> no
<edulix> oh
<collin> it doesn't throw an error in aRts mode
<edulix> I suggest using the xine engine
<collin> do I have to apt-get it?
<inc|freaky> hi all. what package do i need if a ./configure script complains about a failed sanity check of /lib/cpp ?
<edulix> apt-get install xine-ui
<collin> edulix: what package should I apt-get to get it to work?
<edulix> but you also might need to install the w32codecs, which are available in alternative apt sources
<collin> such as?
<edulix> also, install amarok-xine
<collin> do you have a suggestion for a good apt source to use edulix
<collin> ?
<edulix> I've found w32codecs package in deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<edulix> add that deb line to your /etc/apt/sources.list and afterwards execute apt-get update
<edulix> and then apt-get install w32codecs
<collin> cool thanks
<collin> i'll give it a try
<inc|freaky> nm got it ;
<edulix> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free << and this one for libdvdcss2 package, which adds support for DVD playback ;-)
<inc|freaky> D
<edulix> it works now?
<edulix> oops, I confused you with collin lol
<collin> i did apt-get update and it said that the one you gave me first couldn't be verified
<edulix> bnut it could be downloaded?
<collin> no
<collin> it told me to run apt-get update
<collin> when i did that
<edulix> then do so, maybe this time you have better luck
<edulix> it worked for me roght now
<collin> it didn't like the first apt source you told me to add
<collin> the second one worked
<collin> are you sure you spelled everything right in the first one?
<collin> it looked kinda quirky
<edulix> enter to http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<edulix> (the webpage)
<edulix> it's said there how to add it and also about the gpg signatures and everything
<collin> yeah
<collin> that was the only problem
<collin> WTF?!
<collin> Err http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/all w32codecs 1:20050412-0.0
<collin>   403 Forbidden
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which is the best vnc server ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you suggest me?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want something very very light..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vnc4server, vncserver, x11vnc, tightvncserver...
<kuzmaster> can somone tell me wat katapult?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kuzmaster: read the desktop files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kuzmaster: then he create an index
<kuzmaster> ????
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kuzmaster: such that you can simply type the initials of a program to execute it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nice program anyway
<kuzmaster> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !katapult
<ubotu> I guess katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<kuzmaster> ok, kewl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kewl?
<kuzmaster> is there a guide on how to use adept?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a guide? for what..? it is extremely simple
<XVampireX> lol
<XVampireX> kuzmaster sounds lazy :P
<kuzmaster> doogaler
<doogaler> how do i install java
<doogaler> i have downloaded it from the sun site, but i dont no wat to do with i5t
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i5t?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what format is it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> binary/deb/...
<XVampireX> Tallia1Kubuntu: I think he meant "It"
<XVampireX> or she...
<XVampireX> !tell java to doogaler
<XVampireX> oops
<XVampireX> I forgot how it goes
<XVampireX> anyways
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<XVampireX> doogaler: Follow this guide
<XVampireX> Java is down near the end
<doogaler> ok
<doogaler>  and its a shell script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !font
<ubotu> it has been said that font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tightvncserver -httpport 5800 :1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? i am trying VNC but when i start the server with: tightvncserver -httpport 5800 :1 i can connect to my computer but i simply see an X window
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i see my KDE session?
<alexnicol> Morning
<alexnicol> I've dropped a clanger and lost my task bar on the panel
<alexnicol> I can see all my icons and stuff, but not open programs or system tray
<alexnicol> I've looked through the System Settings, but appear to have just missed it
<alexnicol> any ideas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? i am trying VNC but when i start the server with: tightvncserver -httpport 5800 :1 i can connect to my computer but i simply see an X window
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: sorry? i am trying VNC but when i start the server with: tightvncserver -httpport 5800 :1 i can connect to my computer but i simply see an X window
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> I know nothing about VNC, never cared to test it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: do you use kopete?
<Tm_T> ofcourse :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: i wrote you a message in that channel too
<Tm_T> you did
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: i have problems with file transfers and Emoticons
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the description is a little above
<Tallia1Kubuntu> clear
<Tallia1Kubuntu> \clear
<Robbie_Syd> how do you get to "multimedia systems selector" from kubuntu?
<Robbie_Syd> totem movie player says I need to select another video output as the current one is in use
<kosh> multimedia selector? what is that?
<kosh> hmm isn't totem a gnome thing
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> hey someone know if i can chat in channel Venezuela?
* lwelyn is back.
<XVampireX> Hey, can linux mount any iso format? (bin/cue, ccd, etc..)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not all no
<Kamping_Kaiser> er... i *don't thinkso* actualy
<XVampireX> Need to figure that out before gettings some images than
<XVampireX> I see that it only supports .ISO mounting
<XVampireX> Hey, cool
<XVampireX> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml
<nico8481> hi
<kyriakos> hi
<sven-kubuntu> Hello i had a Problem with my Kubuntu and the upgrade to kde 3.5.2. After the Upgrade are some more clients running on my system. Something like Lisa (Lan information Server) and something about ntf remote drives. Are this Features from the kde 3.5.2. ? Have anybody else the same new Features?
<kosh> lisa is an old feature, you just somehow got it drug in during the upgrade
<kosh> you can remove it if you want
<sven-kubuntu> my system is just closed without any open ports. i was angry because why start a upgrade clients etc?
<sven-kubuntu> and i hate to check the system after every upgrade ...
<inc|freaky> i got a question: when installing the flatknifty stile (compiling and make install) it doesnt apear in the window decorations ... but everything compiled and installed without problems what am i doing wrong?
<me2win> inc|freaky: you may have to close out the system settings window if you had it open while compiling
<Chris06> is there anything i need to know before installing kubuntu ?
<me2win> Chris06: do you know how to partition drives manually?
<inc|freaky> me2win: yes i reopened it
<inc|freaky> its still not there
<me2win> are you sure it was a window dec or a style?
<inc|freaky> yea, flatknifty, but it installed to /usr/local/kde ...
<inc|freaky> is it possible that i have to install it somewhere else?
<basko> With the 3.5.2 Kde version out now, what's the easiest way to upgrade my current Kde to 3.5.2?
<hugelmopf> basko: are you using breezy?
<me2win> basko: do a dist-upgrade
<basko> yeah
<me2win> inc|freaky: sec let me try to install it
<inc|freaky> me2win: k ;D
<Chris06> i dont know how to partition drives manually, but i have made a backup on an external hd so i can try
<basko> me2win: how do I do that?
<hugelmopf> basko: add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<basko> yeah i've done that
<hugelmopf> basko: and then do "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hugelmopf> or use adept to upgrade, whichever you prefer.
<basko> hugelmof: and in adept I do a full upgrade right?
<hugelmopf> yes... first fetch updates, then do a full upgrade.
<basko> hugelmopf: well i've done that but it still remains @ 3.4.3 i believe
<hugelmopf> how do you tell?
<Chris06> how large drive (GB) should i use for installing kubuntu ?
<basko> hugelmopf: well i check the version within kcontrol
<Ilokaaaasu> well depens if u need much space
<hugelmopf> basko: have you logged out and back in since upgrading?
<basko> yep
<me2win> inc|freaky: hmm, not sure I can't get it to work either
<Chris06> is have much space, sata 80 gig and ata 160 gig. but how many gig should i use for the os
<hugelmopf> check "apt-cache policy kdebase"
<me2win> Chris06: depends what you wanna do with it
<hugelmopf> Chris06: the os itself won't need much more than 5 - 10 GB,
<hugelmopf> and that is if you install a lot of packages already.
<Chris06> i want to use it as a tv / dvd / movie player, mp3 etc.. multimedia
<inc|freaky> me2win: :((
<hugelmopf> my kubuntu system partition takes 4.5 GB right now, and i have quite a bit of packages installed.
<basko> hugelmopf: what should i be looking for?
<Chris06> ah ok.. so 15 gigs for the kubunty system should be more then enough
<hugelmopf> basko: sorry, i was wrong. check "apt-cache policy kdebase-bin" and look for the version installed (**)
<basko> 3.4.3
<hugelmopf> is 3.5.2 in the list as well?
<Chris06> i'll use my other gigs for data, guess i'll need to reformat all my drives? ntfs
<basko> yeah
<basko> as a candidate
<me2win> Chris06: you dont HAVE to format all your drives. Linux can read NTFS, and has write support for it though some programs
<hugelmopf> ok... on the commandline issue "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and check, whether it upgrades your kde.
<me2win> through the use of some programs that is
<basko> ok kool thanx man
<Chris06> ok.. but i really hate windows right now so dont want to use ntfs anymore.. i'm making a backup of all my files on an external drive in fat32 right now
<basko> hugelmopf:  it's not upgrading them
<basko> hugelmopf:  it's saying that the packageas are kept back?
<hugelmopf> does it give you a reason? you must have some package installed, which would get broken by the upgrade.
<basko> hugelmopf:  nope no reason on the command line. But I figured as much about breaking things, as in Adept, it did say something about BROKEN....
<Chris06> I'll try to install kubuntu, think i 'll be ok
<basko> hugelmopf:  so in this case? how do i process to install it?
<hugelmopf> basko: you have to check, which package will be broken and then see why, and if you want to deinstall it.
<ninHertatil> hi all
<basko> ok no problem. It's not that i'm not good with linux or anything. Is jus that i'm more use to a compiler scheme. not gentoo really but more slackware. anyways kubuntu's nice. Good laptop support
<basko> hugelmopf:  anyways later man
<_nelson> I need some help in kubuntu about keyboard layout
<slow-motion> hallo
<_nelson> hello
<_nelson> I need some help in kubuntu about keyboard layout
<MenZa> echo!
<_nelson_> I need some help in kubuntu about keyboard layout
<_nelson_> I need some help in kubuntu about keyboard layout
<simian_> _nelson_: what is the problem?
<_nelson_> I can not find the US layout international keyboard in kubuntu
<Mitja> What do I have to install to get the "devel" files of X server?
<_nelson_> can you help  me ??
<_nelson_> do you know how to solve my problem ???
<Hobbsee> !tell Mitja about xincludes
<simian_> _nelson_: i'm looking
<_nelson_> ok ..I will wait
<Hobbsee> _nelson_: system settings, regions and accesibility, keyboard layouts
<Mitja> thanks, Hobbsee
<slow-motion> bbl
<Hobbsee> Mitja: no problems - i think they're the ones you want
<_nelson_> but there is not the US layout international ...
<_nelson_> there is only US layout
<nico_> re
<sredna> Hello
<Ank_186> hey
<sredna> Can I use debian packages on kubuntu, for example for debian sarge?
<Hobbsee> sredna: better to compile it from source - they sometimes work, they sometimes dont
<Dasnipa`> erm some you can some you cant
<sredna> Uhm, ok
<sredna> Since it's a kde app, I'd guess there coudl easily be problems
<sredna> How hard is it to produce a .deb package?
<Hobbsee> sredna: which app?
<Hobbsee> sredna: to compile it?  not terribly hard.
<sredna> Hobbsee: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26413
<sredna> Hobbsee: Well, if I can produce a working package, it would be nice to be able to share it.
<Hobbsee> sredna: you can compile it.    you cant share it without massive amounts of work...
<sredna> Ok, thank you. I assume I can find some guides around the net.
<Hobbsee> there's an evil hack that will give you a .deb file, instead of just installing it on your system, but you cant redistribute those deb files done with the evil hack
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Hobbsee> !!!!
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> why is this thing packaged so weirdly?
<Hobbsee> sredna: let me see if you're in luck...
<Hobbsee> sredna: hey, it looks like you are!
<sredna> Hobbsee: Really? Cool :)
<Hobbsee> download the source, untar it, cd into the directory where it untarred to, and run debuild.
<sredna> Hobbsee: Ok, let me check if I can get the perl depeddancies
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> you should be able to
<sredna> Yes, installing 30MB of perl scripts :o
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no...wait...it'll error out...
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> ah well, i might end up packaging it...dont know if it'll work on breezy though
<Hobbsee> sredna: give me a few minutes lol...
<Hobbsee> i'll give you a package, then some instructions for how to build it - which wont error out
<Hobbsee> i think.
<sredna> Ah, very nice
<Hobbsee> sredna: no...wait..if you're a developer, you'd know how to compile a package!
<sredna> I do know ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu
<sredna> I'm yet to install all the requirements, but now is as good a time as any
* Hobbsee thought you were new, for some reason
<sredna> Well, I'm new to kubuntu and debian
<nico8481> is there an "update" systray applet for kubuntu like under gnome?
<Hobbsee> ah ok - what'd you work with before - suse?
<Hobbsee> nico8481: not in breezy, there is in dapper
<nico8481> ok
<sredna> I used mandrake for some years, and gentoo since 2002.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> you're on breezy or dapper?
<sredna> Dapper
<Hobbsee> mmm...so you would be able to use the deb this builds...
<Hobbsee> cool
<sredna> It works fine, except I appear to have a problem with cups, the kde print manager fails to communicate with the cups server
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<Hobbsee> known issue - CUPS is screwed.
<Hobbsee> although, i thought i had mine working the other day...
<sredna> Well, it' kind of a requirement for me that I get my printer working
<nico8481> how is printing supposed to be configured when using KDE then?
<sredna> And I'd prefer cups to just using lp directly
* nico8481 <-- just curious, doesn't own a printer yet :P
<Hobbsee> CUPS is working for me at the moment..but my system seems weird, sometimes
* Hobbsee doesnt know how you'd do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> nico8481: if you get a supported printer, it should plug and play
<Kamping_Kaiser> www.linuxprinting.org
<nico8481> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah but that would need CUPS working, isn't it?
<nico8481> i mean a working CUPS
<Hobbsee> it'll be fixed before the release
<Hobbsee> sredna: http://hyperupload.com/download/0244ef9941/maxemumtvguide_6.2.18-1_i386.deb.html
<sredna> Hobbsee: Let me try and install that
<Hobbsee> sredna: yep, know how to install it?
<sredna> To do so, I use dpkg, right?
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<sredna> Hobbsee: Something goes wrong, I only get 9.8 K  data
<Hobbsee> sredna: did you use wget, or actually go to the page?
<Hobbsee> sredna: http://hyperupload.com/download/0244ef9941_hgcuow4cpfcdqb3y/maxemumtvguide_6.2.18-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> that should be a dir link
<sredna> No
<sredna> Doesn't work
<sredna> I only get some HTML
<Hobbsee> try visiting in a browser
<Hobbsee> or via dcc, if you get really stuck
<sredna> I'm behind a fiewwall
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> sredna: got a place i can email it to?
<sredna> Anders@alweb.dk
<sredna> The html page just tells me to wait a bit, then recreates a link that points to a copy of the same HTML page it seems
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> you can usually click on the URL the second time, and it downloads
<sredna> Yea, I see the idea
<sredna> Hobbsee: Got it, thank you very much!
<Hobbsee> sredna: no problems
<sredna> Hobbsee: The software appears to work :)
<Hobbsee> sredna: yay!
* sredna installs build-essentials to be able to compile something
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sredna> Wow, gcc 4.0 :0
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sredna> Oh, and kpf has been fixed in the updated kde packages :-)
<sredna> One more of my essentials
<brexel> re
<Hobbsee> i guess you never got these fixes in gentoo?
<sredna> Well, I did
<ninniuz> hi...I'm wondering, once dapper drake will be out will I be able to just upgrade my breezy badger or will I have to do a fresh install?
<sredna> It feels like kubuntu is updated in a very fast pace though
<nuky> hey, what program do you use for dc++? valknut is annoying the hell out of me!!!!
<nico8481> somebody else has troubles with kaffeine? usually it runs fine the first time, then when i close it obviously they are some kaffeine-related processes remaining, and then i can't start it a second time until i "killall kaffeine"
<sredna> One of the disadvantages with kubuntu is that I can't finetune the package configuration, but on the other hand, my CPU is actually free for my usage here
<sredna> nico8481: It works fine here
<nico8481> :(
<Hobbsee> nuky: dc++?
<Hobbsee> sredna: that is true
<nuky> Hobbsee: the direct connect p2p protocol..
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: a client called "DC++" and "DCGUI" and a cl version as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cli
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: thank! i'll try one of them out :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: np, i only know because there's a bug open in EasyUbuntu about it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would link you, but it's on another PC :/
<_michal> hello
<_michal> everybody
<nuky> Kamping_Kaiser: np, i'll google it..
<Kamping_Kaiser> nuky: cool.
<_ubuntu> hallo
<_ubuntu> Wie kann ich ein einzelnes paket neuinstallieren?
<_ubuntu> mit apt
<_ubuntu> im terminal
<Sergi0> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<hugelmopf> ninniuz: of course you won't have to do a fresh install. upgrade breezy is the correct way to go.
<saimonn> Hi all
<saimonn> my sound server seems to have juste crashed
<saimonn> any sound app tells me "the device is already in use"
<saimonn> do you know how to solve this ?
<hugelmopf> saimonn: which apps, for example?
<saimonn> i've killed amarok
<saimonn> (it did hung)
<OdyX> Riddell: Just a rapid question to you: is Kubuntu Dapper Drake still planned to be distributed per ShipIt?
<hugelmopf> saimonn: it depends a bit, which sound engine these apps use.
<saimonn> and xmms (alsa,esd  or oss output) tells me that
<Kamping_Kaiser> OdyX: afaik, whyy?
<Riddell> OdyX: yes, if espresso gets done in time
<OdyX> afaik ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> OdyX: as far as i know
<OdyX> Riddell: OK... that's what I had learned
<saimonn> I used amarok-xine & tried xmms with all
<OdyX> Kamping_Kaiser: OK
<OdyX> Riddell: s/learned/heard
<hugelmopf> saimonn: do you have any other app open, that might use sound?
<OdyX> Riddell: and what about the 1 april fish saying Dapper will be reported for 6 months ?
<saimonn> I don't think so
<saimonn> amarok was the only one using the sound
<hugelmopf> skype?
<saimonn> and lsof -n|grep dsp returns nothing
<saimonn> I won't use skype, no way !
<hugelmopf> hehe... ok :)
<saimonn> :)
<hugelmopf> if you go to system settings and stop or restart the sound system... any change?
<saimonn> graphicaly ?
<Riddell> OdyX: where's that?
<hugelmopf> yes... in system settings
<OdyX> on FR-planet, saying it's internal mail: http://www.biologeek.com/journal/index.php/dapper-drake-retardee-de-six-mois (copy of the mail is in english)
<mindspin> ubuntuusers.de
<OdyX> smells like BIG april fish... but who knows...
<OdyX> but if you Riddell have not heard about it...
<saimonn> I don't see anything about sound... except alsa which is not configured to start at boot
<hugelmopf> saimonn: if you go to System Settings in the K-Menu, and then in the first line to Sound&Multimedia
<Riddell> OdyX: hmm, cool, that'll give us time to include Amarok 2.0
<OdyX> Riddell: could be...
<hugelmopf> lol
<OdyX> Riddell: and KDE 4 ? :P
<saimonn> hugelmopf: Error : device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or ressource busy)
<saimonn> hugelmopf: using the null device...  it's not very loud
<saimonn> oops :   ps aux  lists that  :  25150  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    14:09   0:00 [dcop]  <defunct>
<saimonn> I have two dcop processes defunct
<saimonn> is dcop handling the sound ?
<hugelmopf> saimonn: no.
<hugelmopf> saimonn: but i don't know how to help the error message above.
<saimonn> well thanks
<saimonn> I think I'll reboot, as if I had windows...
<hugelmopf> saimonn: that's not exactly elegant, but it'll probably help ;-)
<saimonn> :)
<saimonn> I'd prefer to avoid it, but I think it'll be easier
<cantormath> hello
<cantormath> clear
<cantormath> hello
<hugelmopf> hi
<cantormath> there are so many folks in here, you would think there would be more chatting
<ziza> hi
<cantormath> hello ziza
<dzachry> Do you know of a apt source.lists that contains mozilla-firefox ?
<cantormath> yes i do
<cantormath> which version?
<dzachry> 1.5
<cantormath> have you tried automatix?
<cantormath> sorry there dzach...
<dzachry> nope
<hugelmopf> cantormath: automatix is not recommendation of this channel.
<cantormath> yeah....I have heard
<cantormath> I have never had a problem with it...
<hugelmopf> dzachry: have you even tried searching the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cantormath> you can do it manually dzachry........
<dzachry> I will search wiki now...thanks...
<cantormath> lemmy see where that is again
<hugelmopf> dzachry: on that ^^ wiki page, they at least have a deb package
<ziza> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<asraniel> i need quick help. with kubuntu breezy icq does not work on the computer of my friend. i tried kopete and gaim. no connection. internet works. i sniffed the packets and i saw that some packets were sent, but the login server did not realy answer
<pussfeller> is there some gui to keep things like mysql from starting on bootup
<pussfeller> an init editor
<dzachry> perfect...that is what I was looking for...
<hugelmopf> pussfeller: there is System Settings -- System Services
<hugelmopf> asraniel: is there a router or a firewall in between? works fine here...
<asraniel> hugelmopf: well, im on icq with my laptop from the same network
<asraniel> hugelmopf: so i realy cant see the problem, but there is one
<MeTa> hi all
<cantormath> sup sup
<MeTa> i need some help, about the changeable device
<MeTa> i ahve a digital camera
<MeTa> and i want to set up
<cantormath> fantastic
<hugelmopf> asraniel: i see... sounds weird.
<MeTa> if it conencts
<MeTa> open it with krusader
<hugelmopf> MeTa: is it a USB mass storage device?
<MeTa> and if i click on the device's icon open with krusader
<MeTa> but for other folder
<MeTa> not krusader, others for konq.
<MeTa> hugelmopf: it's work
<MeTa> not the conenctiong the prob.
<MeTa> the opening
<hugelmopf> MeTa: have you tried accessing it as /media/whatever in konq? do you see it there?
<MeTa> yesyes
<MeTa> ^^ it's work
<MeTa> but
<MeTa> it opens with konqueror
<hugelmopf> MeTa: i think this is a bug which should not be there anymore in dapper.
<MeTa> and i want with krusader
<MeTa> in kcontrol
<hugelmopf> MeTa: ah, ok.
<MeTa> the file blaa i setted
<MeTa> the mounted_device
<MeTa> to krusader
<MeTa> but it opens konqueror, if i set inode/directory it works, but i not want other fodlers open with krusader
<MeTa> my english is bad sorry, so understandable my problem?
<hugelmopf> MeTa: i understand, but i can't help, because i have never used krusader, so i always open things in konq.
<MetaMorfoziS> you not need to used krusader... only the setting-way that i need
<MetaMorfoziS> krusader is a twin panel file handler, and i want it ebcause the copy is easyli with this from machine to disk
<MetaMorfoziS> to my father...:)
<MetaMorfoziS> huh
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm in 2 pieces:DD
<MetaMorfoziS> so:)
<MeTa> :)
<hugelmopf> MeTa: this does not solve your problem, but you can also set up konqueror, to be a twin panel file handler.
<asraniel> hugelmopf: point is, i want to convert him to linux, and without icq this is going to be hard
<MeTa> asraniel: kopete
<hugelmopf> asraniel: i understand, and i find it strange as well.
<MeTa> hugelmopf: my father need it
<MeTa> so i need an easy way.)
<ziza> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Nomad411> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Nomad411> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MeTa> so i'm can't make to open other program other folders and an other program only my device?
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> does someone knows a rss reader for superkaramba that supports different rss streams?
<drbreen> hello
<rubso> what's wrong with KDE guys, its eating my CPU !?
<pradeepto> any networking gurus here?
<Pygi> is espresso available in QT version as well?
<kuzmaster> how do i play mp3 on kubuntu 5.10?
<oelewapperke> can one start the installation from a usb disk ?
<irad> kuzmaster, noatun - amarok........
<drbreen> does anyone here know how i can close tabs with middleclick in konqueror
<drbreen> cause when i middle-lcik on a tab, it pastes the content of my paste bin into google or something like this :(
<kuzmaster> ummmm.......
<kuzmaster> both
<drbreen> ???
<pradeepto> kuzmaster: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kuzmaster> k thanx
<pradeepto> np
* ztonzy peeks in  :)
<asraniel> hi, i need help.. can i install kubuntu on a pc with a sata-II hard drive? it does not seem to see the hard drive in the installation
<mvv> asraniel: my kubuntu runs on a sata2 harddrive so it's possible
<pradeepto> any networking gurus around?
<treyh0> why was amarok's gstreamer engine removed by default?
<jtshaw> pradeepto: Not really a guru per say.. but I might be able to assist
<pradeepto> treyh0: : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thmas> how to change/costomize the log on screen?
<treyh0> pradeepto: gstreamer is a library not a restricted format
<pradeepto> treyh0: that might help
<pradeepto> i know that most plugins are removed or perhaps I understood your question wrong.
<treyh0> pradeepto: well i'm not trying to play a restricted format, i'm trying to stream over SSH, and gstreamer supports it, but xine doesn't
<pradeepto> jtshaw: thanks
<pradeepto> treyh0: sorry for jumping the gun
<peto> hello, I installed kubuntu breezy from dvd downloaded ...now I changed sources.list in order to instructions on site http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic   ...How can I now install security updates? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ??? or sth else? thanks
<pradeepto> jtshaw: thanks
<treyh0> i see that jonathan riddel removed the amarok-gstreamer package, but no reason why in the changelog :(
<pradeepto> jtshaw: l: this is more of a linux question but can you tell me how does linux decide which is a primary interface in case there are two cards in the same box
<jtshaw> pradeepto: Typically by either PCI bus order or based on your module aliases
<pradeepto> I am asking this because I installed dapper on my box and since then on my network is kaput.
<pradeepto> well during installation debian installer asks for "primary" interface ? how do I decide at that point? since both of them show up as realtek?
<jtshaw> hmmm, that is a tough one..  do you have a cable plugged into both?
<pradeepto> nope
<jtshaw> and is Dapper installed fully now?
<pradeepto> and the point is one of the card, the older one is hooked on to the cable internet and the isp chaps lock on to the mac address of that card
<jtshaw> if so, sudo mii-tool will tell you which one has the cable in it.
<jtshaw> so you'll at least know which one to configure
<pradeepto> changing the card mac address is not a problem but I have not been able to do decent if up till now
<pradeepto> well dapper is installed completely and its running beautifully minus network
<jtshaw> I guess I'll I can suggest is to use mii-tool to figure out what eth interface is actually plugged in, and configure that one the way you used to configure your interface under breezy
<MidMark> Hi people I have uno problem: when I try to move from my external usb hdd to the same hdd (different dir) with krusader it say that I have enough permissions, with konkueror I can do it
<pradeepto> jtshaw: since right now this cable is connected to my laptop running breezy all results will be a bit different than you expect
<pradeepto> jtshaw: mii-tool gives eth1:no link
<jtshaw> ah.. I see
<Riddell> pradeepto: do you still have flight 5 installed?
<pradeepto> and guess what only the older card is connected to the box right now
<pradeepto> Riddell: yes
<pradeepto> Riddell: on the desktop yes
<Riddell> pradeepto: can you send me your /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<pradeepto> Riddell: I can if you help configure this nic card thing, I have not been able to configure to connect since I installed dapper f5 :(
<Riddell> sudo dhclient eth0
<MidMark> none that uses krusader?
<pradeepto> but I think I will write it to a cdrw or something and send it via this laptop
<pradeepto> Riddell: dhclient ??? we have got static ip here.
<peto> ok I found it http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch02.html#id2526101 ...
<pradeepto> Riddell: jtshaw there is only one card right now attached to my box and it is being detected as eth1 :(
<Riddell> pradeepto: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Zerlinna> Riddell: may I ask you if flight 6 is already official?
<pradeepto> and write what? I have edited it a million times now.
<Riddell> Zerlinna: yes, it is
<jtshaw> pradeepto: That is a bit strange.  For what its worth, I think the Dapper kernel must have some patch related to how the interfaces come up, because it does work differently on my machine then the vanilla 2.6.15 kernel does for me
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Flight 6 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 RC1 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Zerlinna> Riddell: thank you :-)
<jtshaw> pradeepto: but on the other hand.. Kubuntu has always detected my interfaces in the opposite order as Gentoo and Fedora...
<pradeepto> Riddell: another question is how do I decide which is the "primary" interface while I am installing dapper or something. both of them turn up as realtek
<Riddell> pradeepto: guess?
<pradeepto> jtshaw: interesting ...I wish I tested that out. I removed Fedora yesterday.
<pradeepto> Riddell: :)
<patrix> lol did anybody notice today's kubuntu-wallpaper ?
<pradeepto> Riddell: I can look into this file and find something for ya? If you tell what to look for?
<pradeepto> Riddell: fonts.conf file that is
<pradeepto> what wall paper? and where?
<pradeepto> jtshaw: help :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: anything about antialiasing?
<jtshaw> pradeepto: I don't really know what else to tell you, so long as you can figure out what interface is what (and mii-tool with a cable plugged into one will tell you that) you should be able to proceed as normal.  It really shouldn't matter whether the system calls it eth1 or eth2 or whatever
<jtshaw> pradeepto: so long as it doesn't apepar to change from one boot to another...
<serkan_calis> ok, my system has sound. But i cant play mp3 or mov files!
<jtshaw> Riddell: There is nothing about antialiasing in my Flight 5 fonts.conf
<Riddell> jtshaw: grep antialias /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ?
<pradeepto> serkan_calis: : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pradeepto> Riddell: nothing in mine too
<serkan_calis> thx, pradeepto
<jtshaw> Riddell: I greped for anti and alias and and got nothing
<pradeepto> nRiddell: just give you better picturep
<jtshaw> well, nothing with both:)
<patrix> pradeepto, it's the one with all the blue bubbles, called "Kubuntu Wallpaper" in the wallpaper prefs window ;)
<pradeepto> Riddell: nothing at all for antialias and anti
<patrix> I'm hoping it's like that just today
<jtshaw> Riddell: I can send you the entire file if it would help
<pradeepto> Riddell: some for alias but I dont think you interested in that.
<pradeepto> patrix: ok
<Riddell> jtshaw: how about in  /etc/fonts/conf.d  ?
<jtshaw> There is reference to it in ttf-arphic-uming
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<pradeepto> Riddell: yes
<pradeepto> jtshaw: boot to another is not much of an option :(
<pradeepto> and mii-tool spits eth1
<jtshaw> then configure eth1:)
<pradeepto> for the older card which is the only one connected to the box right now
<jtshaw> does eth1 have the MAC address you expect it to have?
<pradeepto> hmmm
<jtshaw> if so, that should be all that matters
<pradeepto> yes
<pradeepto> oke let me check
<noteventime> Since I installed the new wpa_supplicant I have to ifup/ifdown after every boot
<noteventime> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<pradeepto> jtshaw: still a problem I guess - my isp client tool spits - "No route to host".
<pradeepto> another thing I noticed is it took some time to "configure network interfaces" during the boot
<jtshaw> pradeepto: When you do an ifconfig eth1 are all the parameters correct?
<jtshaw> pradeepto: Check route too to make sure there is a default route...
<pradeepto> jtshaw: seems so, anything in particular I should look for
<jtshaw> pradeepto: I assume you have some sort of cable modem or something? Do you know what it's ip is and if so can you ping it?
<Riddell> jtshaw: could you send me a tar of your /etc/fonts directory?
<jtshaw> Riddell: Sure, how do you want me to send it?
<pradeepto> jtshaw: actually no, out here its just cable connected to a hub on the top of my building
<Riddell> jtshaw: put it on the web somewhere is best
<jtshaw> ok, I'll send you the address in a second
<pradeepto> brb
<jtshaw> Riddle: www.jtshaw.com/kubuntu/fonts.tar.bz2
<Riddell> jtshaw: great, many thanks
<jtshaw> np
<pradeepto> hola jtshaw! :)
<pradeepto> jtshaw: thanks a million :)
<jtshaw> pradeepto: you got it all working now?
<lwelyn> somebody has problemens with kopete and icq right now?
<pradeepto> Riddell: jtshaw yes right now dapper
<jtshaw> pradeepto: Excellent
<mattt_> i'm trying to install kubuntu, but when the system boots and x/xdm starts, my screen goes outta whack.  it looks "out of sync".. I've tried using the settings from my other xorg.conf (for another dist. i've got installed), but it didn't help.  i'm using a radeon 9600.  any ideas?
<ncaller> there is nothing like going out and purchasing a full copy of UT2004 to get you to get off your lazy self and fix your fglrx installation
<ncaller> thank god its working again
<mattt_> :|
<mattt_> none of that stuff applies, djk_ :/
<arn_> Is there an easy way to setup printer sharing or just edit the cupsd.conf?
<_mo> 'n Abend
<_mo> I got an error when compiling amarok (and not just amarok, but all Qt-programs)
<_mo> configure works just perfectly
<crimsun> pastebin the error
<crimsun> the command & the error, that is
<_mo> Make tells me:
<crimsun> no, not in here.
<arn_> cupsd.conf then?
<crimsun> Use pastebin.
<arn_> hey pradeepto, around?
<pradeepto> arn_ yup
<arn_> know much about printing setup in kde?
<arn_> I suppose I could ask in the #kde channel too
<arn_> BTW, pradeepto, got my install of kubuntu fixed last night
<arn_> took me an hour to get back to where I was before I broke it
<pradeepto> arn_ just got network on dapper to work with some nice help from this place.
<pradeepto> arn_: I guess you have ask around
<pradeepto> arn_: good to know that.
<pradeepto> so what was the problem? and how did you fix it?
<arn_> dcopserver wasn't running correctly
<arn_> couldn't start kde
<arn_> I just ended up backing up my sources.list file - reinstalling and upgrading
<pradeepto> arn_ breezy with kde version == ?
<arn_> dapper with 3.5.2
<pradeepto> dapper ? w0ah when was that?
<pradeepto> I though you were on Breezy
<arn_> nope
<pradeepto> *though
<pradeepto> t
<arn_> never was on breezy
<pradeepto> hmm interesting
<_patrick_> du
<speedy4> ai
<ricardo> hey guys, im having some problems with my printer. can u help me?
<speedy4> yes
<kampfschwein> hello
<ricardo> I'VE just intalled my printer an epson stylus color 670, using the foomatic + gimp-ijs, but it doesn't print
<ricardo> i tried to print a text from oppenoffice, and nothing happened but just passing the papers
<noteventime> Is there any kind of experimental repo for kubuntu?
<noteventime> gtkglextmm-1.2 but the standard only has 1.0
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> what you mean by experimental?
<noteventime> No stable ;)
<noteventime> not*
<Tm_T> there's dapper ofcourse but it's not that experimental anymore ;)
<noteventime> hehe, I'm running dapper
<Tm_T> well, that's best you can get ;)
<Tm_T> you can always compile yourself if it's not enough
<noteventime> :/ Then I guess I'll have to compile the library myself
<noteventime> Thanks anyway ^^
<Tm_T> yup
<Bluedeep> hi
<Bluedeep> i'm fighting with acpi ;)
<noteventime> Bluedeep, How?
<Bluedeep> I followed wiki, but it don't work
<Bluedeep> i'm talking about ACPIBattery
<collin> edulix, are you there?
<collin> does anyone know how to get mp3 support enabled in kubuntu?
<edulix> collin: I'm here :)
<edulix> didn't work?
<collin> no
<collin> but I got that error you were talking about
<collin> where if you have a couple songs
<collin> it doesn't play
<collin> but scrolls throguh them
<collin> through*
<collin> I couldn't get that engine though
<collin> w32codecs
<collin> I couldnt't download that
<collin> Err http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/all w32codecs 1:20050412-0.0
<collin>   403 Forbidden
<noteventime> !acpi
<ubotu> noteventime: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kamping_Kaiser> collin: try mirror3
<noteventime> Bluedeep, What excactly are you trying to do?
<collin> Kamping_Kaiser: mirror 3?
<Kamping_Kaiser> collin: mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl
<collin> nvm
<collin> yeah
<collin> heh sry
<Bluedeep> noteventime https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACPIBattery
<noteventime> The battery status isn't right?
<Bluedeep> y
<Bluedeep> the laptop is an acer aspire 5510 series
<collin> ah works!  thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<noteventime> :-/ I'm sorry but my laptop workes without this so I don't know how to help you...
<Kamping_Kaiser> collin: np
<collin> the download works*
<collin> who knows about the mp3 problem :-/
<noteventime> collin: ?
<collin> noteventime: I can't play MP3s
<Kamping_Kaiser> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<noteventime> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bluedeep> noteventime :/
<collin> I already got that package
<Bluedeep> but battery is loaded
<Bluedeep> terminet@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep battery
<Bluedeep> [4294688.209000]  ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1]  (battery present)
<collin> an it still doesn't work
<Bluedeep> [4294688.209000]  ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2]  (battery absent)
<Bluedeep> terminet@ubuntu:~$
<Bluedeep> but klaptop don't work
<noteventime> collin: Do you use xine?
<noteventime> if yes you need libxine-extracodecs
<collin> then I need another apt-source because the ones that I have can't find that pkg
<speedy4> oioii
<Flosoft> hey
<collin> noteventime: where can I get l `libxine-extracodecs`
<Flosoft> I got a problem with compiling vmware on Kubuntu dapper
<collin> noteventime: it's not listed in any of my apt-sources
<noteventime> not?
<collin> noteventime: nope
<noteventime> Might be dapper-only
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/634433
<collin> noteventime: well my shit's still not working, hah
<noteventime> collin: You are running breezy i suppose?
<collin> yessir I am
<noteventime> Have you considered trying dapper ;)
<collin> is Dapper Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<noteventime> collin: Both
<|Flosoft|> hey again
<noteventime> Its just the next version
<noteventime> 'ello
<|Flosoft|> anyone got a solution for my problem?
<noteventime> What problem?
<|Flosoft|> vmware
<collin> noteventime: do I need to go download it or can I just like update breezy to it?
<|Flosoft|> I can't compile it anymore on dapper
<noteventime> collin: Upi can upgrade
<|Flosoft|> http//kubuntu.pastebin.com/634433
<noteventime> Flosoft. why?
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Looks like it doesn't like your kernel version :/
<noteventime> Or there is some library missing
<noteventime> !tell collin about dapper
<|Flosoft|> well normally all works fine
<|Flosoft|> noteventime: do u want to take a look @ it?
<noteventime> Sure
<|Flosoft|> damn ... can't pm as my old PC is still online :(
<|Flosoft|> hopefully it pings out in a few secs
<noteventime> |Flosoft|, this -> http://www.vmware.com/products/player/ ?
<|Flosoft|> no ... I want to compile vmware workstation
<noteventime> Why?
<|Flosoft|> well I always use the Workstation
<noteventime> Why not use player?
<|Flosoft|> I need to setup virtual machines with the Workstation
<h3sp4wn> All you need is build-essential and then it will work fine
<|Flosoft|> h3sp4wn: I got build-essential
<|Flosoft|> I also have my kernel headers
<|Flosoft|> but there seems to be a problem
<h3sp4wn> what version of vmware ?
<|Flosoft|> 5.5 afaik
<|Flosoft|> It was updated once from 5 to 5.5
<h3sp4wn> Did you download the 5.5 tar.gz (The latest one)
<|Flosoft|> no
<|Flosoft|> I got vmware installed already
<epinephrine> hm, the wiki says to get mp3 support in amarok in dapper, you need to install libxine-extracodecs, but that does not exist
<|Flosoft|> I compiled it a long time ago on Breezy
<|Flosoft|> and I still used it a few weeks ago
<h3sp4wn> are you on dapper now ?
<|Flosoft|> yes
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: /usr/local/bin/vmware-config.pl (or wherever you installed it)
<|Flosoft|> well I am trying to run that
<OdyX> Someone using Kopete on here ?
<|Flosoft|> but it crashes with the module vmnet
<OdyX> Having status message showed in buddies' list ?
<|Flosoft|> vmmon compiles just fine
<h3sp4wn> 5.5.1 build-19175 definately works on dapper (without usb unless you remount it)
<damnhil> how do I locate the log of installed packages?
<damnhil> perhaps dpkg.log
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: try installing gcc-3.4 then do CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4; export CC; then try it again
<|Flosoft|> ah finally
<|Flosoft|> one sec
<Flosoft> ok
<ricardo> anyone knows why my windows are lager than the scree size? and why i cant resize them?
<edulix> how can a revert what prelink did? messed up a bit my system
<cycus_zwisus> i've got a question, what should i do do make a program run at startup?
<slow-motion> bbl
<slewis> Has anyone else got 2 google search boxes in Konqueror since upgrading?
<OWlNoob> hi all
<pradeepto> is there a way to upgrade everything but OO.o?
<slewis> put OO.o on hold in the package manager
<pradeepto> slewis: how would I do that using apt-get?
<Blissex> pradeepto: better to use 'aptitude' or 'synpatic'
<slewis> pradeepto: get up a root shell and type in "aptitude"
<OWlNoob> I have got a problem setting my keyboard under XGL / KDE. If I go through xmodmap, the prompt says that it cannont read the xmodmap.XX (hereusr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fr) for reading,I can understand as there is no usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fr file. If I go through a setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic  I get a seg fault... Everything works fine under X and I have disabled my multimedia keyboard under kde. So far Google Has 
<pradeepto> hmmm thanks
<Blissex> pradeepto: otherwise with 'apt-get' look at the pinning section in the package management HOWTP
<slewis> pradeepto: then you find the package and then press "=" and that should work. if you get stuck "man" is the way forward
<Blissex> OWlNoob: if you are not very experienced you should not be using XGL, never mind 'xmodmap'...
<slow-motion> re
<OWlNoob> Blissex: Thanx but actually I come for help as many here
<OWlNoob> Blissex: could you be more precise on "never mind 'xmodmap'?
<Blissex> OWlNoob: part of the message is that XGL is buggy unfinished sw that may or may not have lots of unexpected problems...
<Blissex> OWlNoob: part of it is that 'xmodmap' has been obsolete for several years, and the currently maintained alternative is called XKB.
<OWlNoob> Blissex: Yes I know that xgl is buggy but I know that many have manage to go through this problem. As you can see on my first (and long) question, I tried with setxkbmap with no success. I just came to kno if anyone could orient my search. I am not willing to stop doing things under linux everything a small bug comes by ;)
<Blissex> OWlNoob: dont stop, but switch to a more reliable version -- bleeding edge stuff well, makes you bleed.
<Blissex> OWlNoob: the problem with XKB and 'seyxkbmap' is that they are not very documented and they are complicated unfortunately.
<OWlNoob> Blissex: I'll keep that in mind, thanks for your advice
<Blissex> OWlNoob: in other words I am not surprised that 'xmodmap' backwards compatibility mode is broken in some very recent stuff..
<Blissex> OWlNoob: note that 'setxkbmap' is basically the same as setting options in 'xorg.conf' or using 'kxkb', so try those too.
<OWlNoob> Blissex: well strangely most ubuntu (meaning under gnome) managed to handle their kb that way...
<OWlNoob> kxkb : failed to get list of devices...
<slewis> has anyone got 2 search bars in the  Location bar of Konqueror? i upgraded to 3.5.2 and now I have 2 search boxes next to each other for soem reason... anyone got any ideas?
<OWlNoob> :D got it! Rechecked keyboard mapping, removed HP Pavilion for standard 105 keys and Altgr works
<pradeepto> slewis: I have got that on my breezy with 3.5.2
<slewis> pradeepto: Why do you think it is there, it doesnt really make sense. I've tried to get rid of one of them but cannot find out how to do it :(
<pradeepto> I have no idea, I think somebody other mentioned that too out here. I noticed it later.
<pradeepto> Possible bug
<pradeepto> slewis: breezy ? dapper?
<slewis> pradeepto: A feature ;) , Breezy
<pradeepto> slewis: heh I guess submit a bug report
<slewis> im using the kubuntu repositories for KDE, this is very useful http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pradeepto> slewis: same here if you mean the repos from the announcement page
<polopolo> Hello
<polopolo> Can (k)ubuntu read/write fat32 partitions?
<slewis> polopolo: man mount
<OdyX> polopolo: natively
<OdyX> polopolo: no problem at all (fragmentation, inherent to fat format)
<slewis> polopolo: mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/foo
<slewis> or somthing like that as root
<OdyX> polopolo: should not use fat indeed... => ext3, WinFS (<troll />), ...
<slewis> polopolo: you should also look at fstab: man fstab
<polopolo> I've not installed kubuntu yet
<slewis> whois polopolo
<slewis> ops ;)
<polopolo> ???
<slewis> was going to see what your client was ;)
<polopolo> Icechat
<slewis> polopolo: if you like Debian and KDE your on to a winner
<polopolo> The winner?
<slewis> polopolo: something you like
<pradeepto> slewis: did that source-o-matic work *completely*
<pradeepto> it doesnot show up kubuntu repos L::(
<pradeepto> I did select them
<_static> hi
<slewis> pradeepto: you need to check all the boxes download the sources file, backup and replace your current one. then do and update in apt-get or aptitude
<pradeepto> slewis: I did check the kubuntu boxes but they didnot show up. I am just testing the thing
<pradeepto> anyways its a nice concept
<_static> i got a question why is all 500 of my ram being used?
<_static> all i got open is koversasion
<slow-motion> <slewis> polopolo: if you like Debian and KDE your on to a winner < i hate debian. i only like the apt system *g*
<polopolo> I only love debian if I really needed
<OdyX> Hey guys...
<OdyX> wondering when Amarok 2.0 will be available on Dapper ?
<OdyX> s/?/.
<ciga> hi
<ciga> I am looking for an chess engine for knigths. Anyone can give me a hint?
<ports> hey
<ports-> hey
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> I installed F5, but if i do all the repos/dapper upgrades i get F5 riht?
<Armagguedes> i mean Flight6
<_spiritz> no
<_spiritz> dapper repos are also F6
<Armagguedes> _spiritz then how are they distinguishable?
<Armagguedes> how does F5 make F5 and F6 apart when updating?
<_spiritz> Armagguedes: they are not, Flight 6 is a just a "special daily image" of the repos
<_spiritz> they are all F6 except the one that received no update since F5
<Armagguedes> hm
<Armagguedes> i think i get it
<Petecakes> When I try to mount a usb flashdrive I get the following error (It's in my fstab as /dev/sda1): "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error". How can I fix this?
<My8os> Petecakes: what type do you have for the usb flashdrive in fstab? it should be vfat
<Petecakes> My8os; yes, vfat
<My8os> did you format it on windows and made it ntfs?
<Petecakes> My8os, it's possible. It was my brothers, and I know he used it on Windows before.
<Petecakes> I'll just check
<Mitja> How do I add offline repository into etc/apt/sources.list? After I apt-get update it doesn't work.
<My8os> its either that or instead of sda1, its something else in dev
<My8os> like sda or sdb
<ruedy> hi there, short question. i have a 50 GB ext3 partition and i would like to convert it into a vfat partition. the data can be lost. so how can i delete and format the partition?
<My8os> Mitja: is the offline repository in your hard drive?
<Mitja> My8os, yes
<murph2481> alright trying to just run apt-get upgrade and I run into an issue with WVDIAL
<murph2481> it freezes my computer
<Mitja> I can't dpkg them because they're all dependent on each other and won't install
<murph2481> gives me a message too much work for IRQ 177
<Petecakes> My8os, it's FAT
<My8os> Mitja: check this out...its what you want: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#localrepo
<My8os> Petecakes: then see if its not sda1 in /dev and its something else
<Mitja> My8os, thanks
<My8os> ;)
<ports-> hi
<ports-> i want to add 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" startup... how do i add it
<duality> hi
<duality> is there any software for screen recording?
<Zerlinna> duality: you can try instanbul or byzanz
<Petecakes> My8os, there's only sda and sda1 in /dev, and both give the same error
<DeBert> Can i use kopete to talk to people who use GoogleTalk?
<Zerlinna> DeBert: yes
<DeBert> Right out of the box?
<Zerlinna> DeBert I think you need a gmail adress, too
<Flosoft> hey
<Zerlinna> DeBert: take a look here: http://www.asinen.org/blog/kopetetalk/
<DeBert> Zerlinna: Yeah, i have that already. But thought that i need to configure sound and stuff first.
<Zerlinna> DeBert: I've just done it like 2 hours ago with the link above.. it works like a charm!
<DeBert> Zerlinna: Thx, i'll check it out
<Zerlinna> DeBert: you're welcome :-) hope it works for you, too
<My8os> Petecakes: sorry but i cant think of anything else.
<Petecakes> My8os, OK. Thanks for trying. Know where I might be able to get some more help?
<My8os> try http://ubuntuforums.org/ or google it...i dotn know any certain guide for mounting usb-sticks
<jtshaw> DeBert
<Petecakes> Thanks.
<jtshaw> DeBert: Sorry bout that.. I can't get Google Talk to authenticate...
<DeBert> jtshaw: Me neither
<jtshaw> DeBert.. with gaim it works fine.. but I don't have the TLS option in Kopete
<DeBert> jtshaw: U used the link that other guy gave?
<DeBert> jtshaw: Cause it says that voicechat still doesn't work, only messaging
<jtshaw> DeBert.. ahh, I fixed it.. enabled SSL and plain text passwords and it worked just fine
<funkyHat> Where can I get the public key for the kubuntu.org/packages repositories? (specifically amarok?) (Is there a key?)
* funkyHat sighs
<funkyHat> I just updated amaroK to 1.3.8 and it still crashes almost immediately...
<cycus_zwisus> I want dhcpcd to be run before ntpdate, hoe to achieve this?
<duality> what was the name of the other software, istanbul and ?
<duality> i loged out by mistake
<Armagguedes> anyone here uses WPA-SUPPLICANT?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> anyone using vmware and having Network problems with the Virtual Machines?
<xanza> whois admin
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> im trying to compile dekorator 0.3
<_jeff> but when i ./configure, it says it cant find the kde headers
<MetaMorfoziS> _jeff: has you the build-essentials?
<duality> sudo apt-get install headers*
<_jeff> yeah i do
<MetaMorfoziS> or i guess find out kde headers
<MetaMorfoziS> in any packagemanager
<_jeff> i should search kde headers in packages?
<duality> _jeff, you can do : sudo apt-get install headers*
<MetaMorfoziS> yes^^
<MetaMorfoziS> in cmdline do what said duality in package manager (for ex in synaptic) ctrl+f and kde headers
<_jeff> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> i know, adept is the built-in kde pm, but i think synaptic better than adept because it can search in the descriptionss
<nalioth> _jeff: install kde-devel and kdebase-dev
<duality> whats the name of the screen recording software?
<_jeff> thanks guys
<_jeff> im gonna try it again'
<_jeff> it says broken packages in the terminal
<_jeff> when i try to get kde-devel and kdebase-dev
* _jeff scratches head
<duality> it works for me
<_jeff> damn
<_jeff> ok ill try it in adept
<duality> what kernel version do you have?
<_jeff> i dont know, i havent changed anything with my kernel since i got breezy
<duality> type uname -r in console
<_jeff> 2.6.12-10-386
<duality> try: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<_jeff> ok
<duality> or just linux-headers
<_static> ?
<_static> anyone good with konsole?
<jtshaw> _static: what you trying to do?
<_static> I earn the whole thing lol jk i want to know how to use  flags for wget if this is any
<jtshaw> _static: wget --help and man wget should tell you what you need to know
<_static> buty i dont show it all does it?
<_static> it*
<jtshaw> _static: man wget should show you (plus give a description of) all options
<_static> ok i'll lokk into it ty
<Armagguedes> does anyone around here wacth anime on kubuntu?
<duality> i do
<Armagguedes> duality do you wacth BLECH [lunar]  ?
<Armagguedes> *bleach*
<duality> no =)
<Armagguedes> one piece, naruto?
<duality> just ghost in the shell
<Armagguedes> or h.264/mkv's ?
<duality> mkvs?
<benny> hey guys try kuake a great tool !!!!
<Armagguedes> kaffeine is giving me all sorts of jaggies or artifacts
<benny> hey guys try kuake a great tool !!!!
<Armagguedes> matroska video containers
<duality> dont know, i play them in gmplayer
<benny> try VLC for videos on linux !
<Armagguedes> vlc is a no go
<Armagguedes> kaffeine outputs artifacted image
<duality> mplayer works for me
<duality> i havent tried kaffeine though
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<Armagguedes> ill check that one
<duality> k
<duality> oh, kuake was cool =p
<asraniel> hi there. i try to convert a friend to linux. my actual problem is video. kaffeine can't open any videos (codecs are installed) so i try to use totem. but it dos not start. in the console i get this error: http://pastebin.com/634753
<duality> try mplayer
<JakubS> mplayer can play about anything :-)
<duality> yeah
<JakubS> i should try playing /dev/urandom, i bet mplayer is able to do it :-)
<duality> it even works with xwinwrap =p
<inc|freakyy> how to mount a windows drive?
<duality> inc|freakyy, try "man mount"
<JakubS> duality: what is xwinwrap good for?
<duality> JakubS, it plays movies as a transparent background image =p
<duality> and its eating all resources
<JakubS> and distracting user enough to ensure that s/he won't be able to do anything useful
<duality> hehe
<My8os> inc|freakyy: check this out: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/windows.html#hddmntman
<duality> its still cool, having an entire movie as a background image =p
<duality> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146533&highlight=sharks
<Biro_2> hi people
<Biro_2> Kbera crash, CAn you another ftp-mangare?
<Biro_2> its possibile, transfer directory wuhit ftp? (shell)?
<simian_> when talking about bit torrent, what dose seeding mean?
<OdyX> Biro_2: use Konqueror...
<OdyX> simian_: giving files to "world"
<OdyX> simian_: it's like having your client giving files to other persons...
<OdyX> simian_: being little server
<simian_> OdyX: so it's a good thing right?
<simian_> OdyX: and when i close ktorrent i am no longer "seeding" right?
<OdyX> simian_: depends... I mean... Just a question of philosophy... I think I should have a "share ratio" (gived/received) of at least 1 for every file
<OdyX> simian_: it means giving at least as much as received
<OdyX> simian_: and if you close Ktorrent, you do not seed..
<simian_> OdyX: thanks for the info :)
<OdyX> simian_: all the pleasure is mine.
<ricardo> how can i install a binary file?
<slow-motion> does someone knows an rss feed reader for superkaramba that supports more than one stream?
<XVampireX> How do I upgrade to flight 6 now?
<simian_> i've downloded a file with a .terrent extention what do i need to do to use this file?
<DeBert> Is it possible to add exceptions to adblock in konqueror? Cause one of my favorite sites refuses to work when adblock is enabled.
<p01n7> bittorrent
<p01n7> ktorrent
<XVampireX> azureus
<simian_> ktorrent
<XVampireX> Azureus :P
<p01n7> ktorrent is basically the same thing
<simian_> sorry i've used ktorrent to download a file, now that file has a .torrent extention
<Biro_2> doh
<p01n7> just a LOT less resource hungry
<Biro_2> thanks
<duality> simian_, you open the *.torrent in ktorrent,,
<duality> or azureos
<XVampireX> Do I get flight 6 through sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<simian_> doh sorry i was being a moron :}
<Biro_2> good night, o ahve a nice day... bye people
<duality> cu
<arron> hello
<arron> ????
<simian_> rm -R removes directories and files within a directory but what do i need to add to it so that i don't constantly get asked if i want to continue for each file?
<My8os> simian_: try -f
<simian_> My8os: thanks :)
#kubuntu 2006-04-07
<staale> hi. I have this major problem; Im a total newbie to Linux especsially when it comes to Ubuntu. I have installed Cedega (newest version), I got a nVidia Point Of View Geforce 6800 Ultra grapich card, witch should manage Battlefield 2 running on Cedega. But the vesa grapicard drivers where automaticly installed during the debian/ubuntu installer configureing the system. I have now found out i need the nvidia drivers. So i tried to do "sudo
<slow-motion> n8
<staale> Someone... Please?
<Tm_T> staale: oh well
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<staale> Tm_T: I think you misunderstood me... My problem is that i can't do any "apt-get install" because it says that cedega, wich was the last application installed, is depending on a package.. I dont care about cedega package anymore, cuz cedega works, i forced it to by typing "sudo dpkg -force -i /path/to/cedega...
<staale> Tm_T: Do you see my problem here?
<Tm_T> well
<Tm_T> use kubuntu.pastebin.com
<staale> hmm
<Tm_T> and paste output of "apt-get upgrade"
<Tm_T> sudo of course
<staale> Tm_T: Im in the command-line, and as i said before, im a total newb, dunno how to paste or even get to pastbin by the commandline...
<Tm_T> hm
<staale> Tm_T: As you may understand, im not in kde
<Tm_T> aaaah
<Tm_T> now I see
<staale> Im in x running irssi
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<staale> Tm_T: Totaly agree:)
<Tm_T> ah, norge
<staale> Tm_T: yes, you too?
<Tm_T> nope, Finland
<Tm_T> staale: ok, I need to know exact error you have
<staale> Tm_T: Aight, well, im a 15 year old student from norway, so sory for my bad english
<Tm_T> no problemo
<Tm_T> your english is just fine
<staale> Tm_T: It tells me that cedega depends on xlibs.. But for me it makes no sense
<staale> Tm_T: because I'm not trying to install cedega, im trying to install nvidia-glx...
<Tm_T> yeah, that's why I need to know exact error, "It tells me that cedega depends on xlibs" doesn't tell me much ;)
<Kyral> Hehe Lilo is evil
<Tm_T> it prolly means cedega isn't installed, because it's missing xlibs package
<Tm_T> Kyral: indeed
<staale> Tm_T: As you allready know, im in X cuz i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i chose nv drivers, so kde wont run...
<Kyral> Surely everyone got the PMSG from him :D
<Tm_T> well, I got the messages, but those are not PMSG:s
<staale> Tm_T: Cedega is installed, and working. I know that because ive tested it. Thats why i need nvidia drivers, my game wont run with vesa drivers...
<Kyral> hmm
<Tm_T> staale: then apt-get shouldn't whine about cedega anymore
<Kyral> how am I using 100 less MB of RAM with Arch under the same conditions as Ubuntu...
<Tm_T> Kyral: because it's not the same
<Tm_T> Kyral: also, how you measure it
<Kyral> Tm_T: same way
<Kyral> I used free
<staale> Tm_T: But it does... Maybe its because i forced it?
<Tm_T> staale: how you forced?
<Kyral> I know, prolly because Arch is only starting the services I need to run the computer :P
<Tm_T> Kyral: and what numbers you were looking from output of free?
<staale> Tm_T: Cedega whined about xlibs package.. So I did --force install
<Kyral> the +/- buffers/cache
<Kyral> the one I always look at
<staale> and now cedega runs fine..
<Tm_T> Kyral: oh, and you look only the first number there?
<Kyral> also I don't have Cedega
<Tm_T> staale: ah, there you go
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> DAMN YOU!
<Kyral> I meant to say a DM running
<staale> Kyral: Please behave..
<Kyral> staale: it was in joking
<Kyral> jeez
<Tm_T> :)
<staale> Kyral: okey:P Fine then:)
<Tm_T> staale: he's behaving pretty fine :)
<Tm_T> staale: anyway, forcing is not good, especially when you don't know what you're doing ;)
<staale> Tm_T: Relaxe. Its me, I haven't slept in about 24 hours
<staale> Tm_T: Cant do anything about it now, done is done;P
<Tm_T> staale: my advise is to remove cedega, install nvidia drivers, test them, after that installcedega again
<staale> Tm_T: It must be a way to clean it
<staale> Tm_T: Okey, I will trie that, thanks for the advice... Bye.
<Tm_T> staale: np
<Tm_T> whoo, happy customer <3
<Tm_T> Kyral: what's up
* Tm_T doesn't have Cedega, too expensive and I don't really need it
<Dasnipa`> too expensive
<Kyral> Tm_T: I was gonna say "DM" but he put "Cedega" in my mind
<Dasnipa`> 15$ is too expensive?
<Dasnipa`> crazy
<Tm_T> yup, for nothing
* Tm_T is too old for games
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> and yeah, too expensive, students have student's budget ;)
* Tm_T is compiling Qt4
<Tm_T> Kyral: busy?
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Sinik> hi, quick question, I'm trying to install kubuntu using the dvd version, and soon after I choose install to hard disk, I get "/dev/ram/ does not exit, dropping to shell"
<Sinik> anyone has any suggestions?
<Sinik> I googled it, but I didn't find much
<Tm_T> hmm, Breezy?
<Sinik> yes
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I've heard about that problem before, no idea to fix it though
<Tm_T> I'd say burn install cd :/
<Sinik> ok, thanks :)
<Tm_T> you can also keep retrying (hey, we all bang our heads to the wall sometimes)
<Tm_T> ;)
<imr3o> hi
<imr3o> can i use a video projector attached to my laptop running kubuntu breezy?
<imr3o> cause i'm having a presentation on monday i don't wanna mess it up by not being able to present it
<imr3o> pressing fn+f4 does make my screen go blank on my fujitsu siemens amilo. does that mean anything?
<Tm_T> well...
<Tm_T> best way to make sure it works, is testing
<imr3o> Tm_T: i would, but the next time i'll be near a projector will be the presentation
<Tm_T> then we all hope it works
<imr3o> so i'm actually thinking about bringing along my gf's laptop running windows
<Tm_T> I expect it to work, but nothing's sure
<imr3o> but i think it should work
<imr3o> Tm_T: i know that :)
<imr3o> i've googled and couldn't find any complaints
<Tm_T> yeah, it _should_ work just fine
<imr3o> thanks
<imr3o> it's so great to be back to linux
<imr3o> i went back to windows for one app. but i couldn't stand it so i'm dualbooting and only using win for the one app
<duality> is there any software for taking screenshots in ubuntu?
<XVampireX> Hi
<duality> hey
<XVampireX> just a sec, need to configure colours
<_spiritz> duality: ksnapshot
<My8os> duality: there is ksnapshot
<duality> k
<duality> cant take screens with of the xgl effects
<XVampireX> Ok, I tried enabling translucency but it doesn't work
<XVampireX> I crashed (Because of thunder)
<imr3o> duality: there is ksnapshot
<XVampireX> Uhm, and when I got back it said that Composite Manager failed
<XVampireX> So what am I supposed to do?
<XVampireX> Can anyone help?
<cinter> anyone have any luck with the BCM4306 wifi b/g adapter?
<family> yes here
<family> :)
<family> with ndiswrapper on my turion64 notebook
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with translucency?!
<Parkotron> XVampireX: What exactly did yo try to do to enable it?
<XVampireX> I went to window settings
<XVampireX> window behavior^
<Parkotron> Oh. OK.
<Parkotron> What kind of video card do you have?
<XVampireX> But because of thunder my  computer restarted and when I logged back in it said that composite manager failed
<XVampireX> Geforce FX 5200
<Parkotron> Did KDE start up fine, just no composite?
<cinter> family: i used ndiswrapper as well , it reports driver loaded hardware present , but im still not finding in kde's settings
<XVampireX> Yeah, KDE started fine
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Do you know how edit your xorg.conf?
<XVampireX> Somewhat, last time I checked xorg.conf was empty
<Parkotron> XVampireX: I don't really thinks that's possible. Run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<family> cinter: are you using dapper?
<cinter> dapper?
<XVampireX> Ah, lol, yeah, now it works
<family> ubuntu dapper?
<family> kubuntu, sry :)
<XVampireX> It's because of linux's case sensitivity
<cinter> no i believe its breezy badger
<family> mhhh
<XVampireX> I meant xorg.conf works
<XVampireX> So uhm what am I supposed to do?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Find the "Device" section. It should say some stuff about your video card.
<family> do you use wep or wpa?
<cinter> wpa
<cinter> i hace an open network i can test on
<XVampireX> It says stuff about it alright, what now?
<cinter> hace=have
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Add a line to that that say 'Option		"RenderAccel"	"true"'
<family> first time I got wpa under kubuntu running was with dapper and v. 0.6.1 of knetworkmanager :(
<family> but you could try the older networkmanager of course
<XVampireX> With all the signs too?
<family> but only with wep
<family> :(
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Here, it's way easier to use pastbin. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/634958
<lance> hey does there an easy way to java chat?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Add those to sections to your device section.
<XVampireX> thanks
<XVampireX> now save?
<cinter> family: thanks
<XVampireX> do I have to restart X now?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Then add this to the very bottom of the file: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/634963
<XVampireX> alright
<lance> hey is there an easy way to get java chat to work?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Then save the file. Logout. Restart X. And see what happens.
<XVampireX> Alright, thanks, brb
<lance> no huh?
<Parkotron> lance: Sorry, never used java chat.
<lance> rats and they say linux is easy to use
<lance> thanx for the responce
<Parkotron> lance: What is Java Chat anyway?
<lance> a app that runs under java
<XVampireX> Parkotron: It works, thank you!
<lance> and  a lot of people can sign in and chat in a room
<Parkotron> lance: Have you installed Java?
<lance> yep
<lance> most of all the pakages i found
<Parkotron> lance: Is it a web applet or a separate application?
<lance> i used adept
<lance> i think it's a applet that needs java librarys
<lance> i used winblows and just enable java to get it to work
<XVampireX> Hey, it treats the panel as window too, I don't need that
<Parkotron> lance: I'm not really sure what to tell you, you may want to try on ubuntuforums.org.
<lance> i've had it work with Xandros
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Whaddaya mean?
<XVampireX> I mean, it has the translucency effect too
<Parkotron> lance: Try following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754&highlight=java
<lance> nice sounds like you've got a good vid card
<lance> thanx
<Parkotron> XVampireX: That shouldn't be happening.
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Are you using the default panel?
<kev1n> i need lots of assistance to get a Dvico TV tuner card to work on kubuntu
<XVampireX> Uhm, using Crystal theme for it
<XVampireX> Well, whatever came with it, lol
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Alright fine. There are some fancy replacements you can install. I was just checking.
<XVampireX> Ah, nevermind, lol
<XVampireX> I enabled translucency for it too, I forgot that, haha
<XVampireX> Or wait, I didn't...
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Turn off the composite with "dcop kwin KWinInterface stopKompmgr".
<kev1n> anybody able to assist with the TV Tuner card question?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Then turn it back on with "dcop kwin KWinInterface startKompmgr".
<Parkotron> kev1n: I've never played with tuner cards under Linux. Sorry. That's a pretty particular problem, you may want to try the forums.
<XVampireX> lets see
<kimo_> what's the equiv of network manager for kubuntu 1
<DeeZiD> knetworkmanager :)
<kev1n> Pakotro I have a link that will fix iI hope but it may as well as been  written in russian for all it means to me....   http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<Parkotron> kev1n: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99647&highlight=dvico
<kimo_> DeeZiD: umm :) no really is there something ?
<kev1n> thanks Pakotron
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Did that help? Composite is pretty bug at this point in time. It helps if you install the latest nVidia driver, though.
<kuzmaster> i have downloaded the java.bin file off the sun java website, but how to do i install it
<DeeZiD> network-manager-kde
<kuzmaster> ???
<duality> kuzmaster, do "sudo chmod +x javafile.bin"
<duality> then "./javafile.bin"
<XVampireX> Parkotron: I installed the video drivers few days ago
<kuzmaster> do i need to type in the full directory of the file
<DeeZiD> @XVampireX: Do you want to use kcompmgr with a NVIDIA card?
<kuzmaster> or just the file name
<kimo_> DeeZiD: I can't find this utility either!
<kimo_> DeeZiD: I am a newbie on kubuntu
<XVampireX> DeeZiD: What do you mean?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I upgrade to dapper, but now xorg doesn't work.  It says that it failed to load the 'nvidia' module.
<DeeZiD> I don't suggest you to use composite with a nvidia card
<DeeZiD> its too unstable
<JohnFlux> I have the kernel restricted modules
<XVampireX> Well I fixed my problems
<JohnFlux> what I'm forgetting to do?
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: reinstall nvidia stuff
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: the kernel restricted modules?
<Tm_T> everything
<Tm_T> ;)
<JohnFlux> Tm_T ;0
<kimo_> DeeZiD: is there any form of net manager seriously ?
<DeeZiD> I only know network-manager
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Every now and then kompmgr (KDE composite) will act up and start doing funky things. I wrote a script to eailty allow me to turn it off and on.
<DeeZiD>  I use network manager 0.6.1 under kubuntu dapper
<DeeZiD> and it works pretty well with my broadcom and wpa :)
<kimo_> DeeZiD: that's not in kubuntu, right
<XVampireX> Parkotron: Where do I get it? Just in case I need it :P
<DeeZiD> you can use network-manager with the knetworkmanager applet: sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde
<DeeZiD> no problem
<DeeZiD> here
<DeeZiD> but theres another new tool :)
<DeeZiD> wait
<Parkotron> XVampireX: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/634999
<kimo_> ohh thnx
<XVampireX> thanks
<Parkotron> XVampireX: I use KHotkeys to assign it a keyboard shortcut.
<DeeZiD> kimo_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37041&PHPSESSID=5063baa6fc12ad1dbbdc5e4a81e09536
<XVampireX> oh?
<Parkotron> kimo_: Wireless networking is one of the things that's getting a lot of work for the next Kubuntu release.
<XVampireX> Do I need to get this khotkeys program?
<XVampireX> Or is it already installed in kubuntu
<Parkotron> XVampireX: No no. You have it already.
<kimo_> I am on dapper :)
<XVampireX> Where is it?
<DeeZiD> kewl
<Parkotron> XVampireX: KControl > Regional and Accessability > Input Actions
<XVampireX> thanks
<XVampireX> How do I add the script?
<JohnFlux> Tm_T ah I'm missing nvidia-glx
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: what I said
<JohnFlux> Tm_T you said "nvidia stuff" :P
<Tm_T> yeah, that's nvidia stuff
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Save it to a file (I called mine komptoggle) and make it executable. Try running it in a sheel to make sure it works.
<XVampireX> thanks :)
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Then under Input Actions, click New Action.
<XVampireX> Yeah, I think I can figure out how to do it now
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Name it, choose Action Type: Keyboard Shortcur -> Command URl.
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Alright. Ask if you have trouble.
<XVampireX> lets see if it works
<serkan_calis> my dvd-rw is scd0 for kubuntu, why?
<serkan_calis> it is not scsi i think
<XVampireX> Ah, it opens up kate
<XVampireX> with the file
<XVampireX> oh, lol, nevermind
<XVampireX> supposed to do chmod +x
<XVampireX> works :)
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Excellent. Glad I could help.
<XVampireX> Yes, thank you very much :)
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Personally I use Input Actions for everything. I'm a bit addicted to the Windows key. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120001
<XVampireX> linux is so awesome with its customizeability
<XVampireX> With this it can make the life of a gamer so much easier, lol
<XVampireX> Actually, it's easier than windows when you learn all the tricks
<ipfw> http://freshmeat.net/redir/fox/2819/url_homepage/www.fox-toolkit.com <- anyone else have trouble with the FM site & FireFox-1.0.7 (Ubuntu-Breezy), wanting to Open/Save the link as a File instead of a website ?
<XVampireX> WOW! Just gave me an awesome idea for a script
<Parkotron> XVampireX: If you're nerdy enough to figure it out, Linux is better than every other OS on pretty much every front.
<XVampireX> Can I make a script to launch 2 things one after another in the konsole?
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Parkotron> XVampireX: Yes. Bash scripting can be pretty handy.
<ipfw> XVampireX:  thats weak ;)
<XVampireX> :P Need to figure out how to do that script now
<ipfw> XVampireX:  go read the basic/advanced bash scripting howto's at http://tldp.org
<ipfw> XVampireX:  command1 && command2
* lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
<ipfw> XVampireX:  that will run the first, and if it completes with no errros, does the next
<Parkotron> XVampireX: If you have the time, reading through the HOWTO ipfw  recommended is good advice.
<XVampireX> thank you :)
<Parkotron> ipfw: That link works here, but I'm running Firefox 1.5.
<ipfw> Parkotron:  dapper ?
<ipfw> Parkotron:  I had 1.5 before I blew my part away by mistake (long story)
<Parkotron> ipfw: Nope, just custom installed in Breezy.
<ipfw> Parkotron:  from source, or by wiki ?
<Parkotron> ipfw: Just downloaded from mozilla.org.
<_death> hello can anyone help me?
<ipfw> _death:  I doubt it, but we might try
<vinboy> hi
<_death> lol ok
<Parkotron> _death: Maybe. It's hard to say if we don't know your problem.
<_death> its really simple i think im a noob
<_death> ok
<vinboy> can i install amarok2.0 via the package manager?
<_death> i need to install winetools
<ipfw> Parkotron:  you take a pm from me ?
<ipfw> vinboy:  sure
<DeeZiD> amarok 2.0 ? LOL
<Tm_T> DeeZiD: yes?
<_death> i got it dled and everything
<_death> and i have it in a folder
<DeeZiD> that was an aprils joke ;)
<vinboy> ipfw: how do I do tat?? bcoz i think the package is not on the server yet?
<Tm_T> vinboy: package of what?
<_death> in the konsole how do i change to that directory and execute it
<_death> the install command?
<Parkotron> ipfw: What's this about a pm?
<serkan_calis> i have two question, 1. i cant enable dma, it gives me the error HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device, 2. mplayer cant use alsa
<vinboy> Tm_T:  amarok2.0
<ipfw> Parkotron:  just wanted to know if you mind, if I msg you
<XVampireX> Yeah, amarok2.0? :O
<vinboy> yup
<vinboy> just released today
<vinboy> or yesterday
<DeeZiD> only a joke ;)
<Parkotron> ipfw: Well, I just started on IRC three weeks ago, so I have no idea how  private messages work.
<serkan_calis> does kubuntu have a forum
<_death> i dunno
<ipfw> Parkotron:  not a bit issue, I was just going to tell you how much I hate the term "noob, newbie, n00b" or any incarnation of it
<ipfw> serkan_calis:  google.com is your friend
<Parkotron> serkan_calis: www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<Parkotron> serkan_calis: I prefer the first.
<ipfw> serkan_calis:  make sure you have alsa 1.0.x or higher for mplayer support, and not every device needs DMA support :)
<serkan_calis> ok it is not dma i know
<serkan_calis> btw i googled ipfw
<serkan_calis> i did a fresh install
<Tm_T> vinboy: to say the truth, amaroK 2.0 won't be in repositories until early 2007, if we are lucky
<ipfw> serkan_calis:  "ipfw" -> Internet Packet FireWall ... Everyone knows that (poor humor joke) *Grin*
<ipfw> Tm_T:  whats the big deal with amarok anyway ?
<kimo_> I wanna download something to test my bandwidth .. :)
<Tm_T> ipfw: amaroK is just more than playe
<Tm_T> r
<Tm_T> ipfw: I love it, some people don't
<fuzzymonster> Hi, can someone help with unrar multipart files?
<fuzzymonster> unrar x filename.rar.001
<fuzzymonster> that's all I know what to do, but get an error message
<Parkotron> fuzzymonster: What's the error?
<ipfw> Tm_T:  so, what does it do ? its a media player... anything special ?
<Parkotron> ipfw: It has a VERY nice music library system.
<Tm_T> it's damn good music centre
<XVampireX> Yes
<XVampireX> Very memory efficient
<vinboy> Tm_T: oh... tat is bad.... maybe i'll go get the .deb file myself
<XVampireX> You could compare amarok to foobar
<Tm_T> vinboy: uh, deb package from april fool, good idea ;)
<vinboy> lol
<kimo_> can wget multi-connect to some server
<XVampireX> If you're coming from windows you know what foobar is
<vinboy> any website teach u how to tune up ubuntu or kubuntu system?
<vinboy> i think my kubuntu has alot of useless running processes
<fuzzymonster> Parkotron: Encrypted file:  CRC failed in foster.avi (password incorrect ?)
<fuzzymonster> Unexpected end of archive
<fuzzymonster> Total errors: 2
<XVampireX> I just got fooled today once
<Parkotron> fuzzymonster: The file requires a password. Do you have it?
<fuzzymonster> yes
<Tm_T> vinboy: define useless
<fuzzymonster> I thought maybe it had something to do with being multipart, but I unrar the lowest file number
<XVampireX> You know how I got fooled?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: no, but I expect you to tell me
<XVampireX> yes, just a sec
<Parkotron> fuzzymonster: I've had no trouble in the past with multipart encrypted rars.
<XVampireX> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=1197
<vinboy> Tm_T: processes that i dun need ..........
<XVampireX> I got fooled by that
<Parkotron> fuzzymonster: I have had problems with forgetting to captialise specific letters in passwords before.
<XVampireX> You can see my comment in the comments area
<fuzzymonster> no, it's all lowercase
<Tm_T> vinboy: ah, and why you have to get rid of them? lowend system? running out of memory?
<XVampireX> I'm the one with the fairly long comment though :P
<vinboy> memory issue
<Tm_T> vinboy: ah, tell me more, what kind of memory issue
<XVampireX> Check this out: http://monolith.sourceforge.net/
<Parkotron> fuzzymonster: My best guess is that the file's become corrupt or something. Sorry I couldn't help.
<vinboy> i find the system consume about 80% of memory without running memory intensive app
<fuzzymonster> Parkotron:  Thank you anyway
<Tm_T> vinboy: how you measure it?
<vinboy> how do I disable window animation during maximizing and minimizing?
<vinboy> Tm_T: the Ksysguard
<Tm_T> vinboy: ok, open Konsole and say "free"
<Tm_T> vinboy: I get this kind of row: -/+ buffers/cache:     434488     600180
<vinboy> Tm_T: yup...
<Tm_T> what's yours?
<Tm_T> and tell me also how much you have ram
<vinboy> -/+ buffers/cache:     234760     801888
<Tm_T> :)
<vinboy> i have 1gb ram
<vinboy> about 1.5gb swap
<vinboy> i would like to see how it goes when i run eclipse
<Tm_T> congrats, you are using 230 M ram and rest is just buffers and cache
<vinboy> :D
<Tm_T> yeah, only 230
<Tm_T> so no worries, pal
<vinboy> oh ic
<Tm_T> ;)
<vinboy> so 230 is the system?
<vinboy> hm....... i dun have alot of programs running though
<Tm_T> system and all programs
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> rest is just using empty mem
<Tm_T> np :)
<vinboy> i'm new to linux :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you know, even I can't get my 1 G ram full
<Tm_T> and I'm heavy user
<vinboy> good on u
<vinboy> i'm a java developer
<vinboy> i constant run big java IDE
<Sinik> You could always switch to windows for a bit, and put that lazy unused ram to work :P
<vinboy> hope it won't kill my linux
<vinboy> hehehee
<vinboy> windows' ram management is good i think
<Tm_T> it's far from good =)
<vinboy> ok how do I disable animation during maximizing and minimizing?
<vinboy> i bet u ppl know it....
<Parkotron> I put two gigs into my computer when I bought it. Just after that I switched to Linux. My swap partition hasn't been touched since. If I'd only know, I could have saved some money.
<Tm_T> vinboy: run kcontrol
<Tm_T> vinboy: it's all there
<Tm_T> vinboy: if you can't find it, poke me and I'll tell you ;)
<vinboy> wow
<vinboy> nice
<vinboy> itis weird that it doesn't put kcontrol in my menu
<Tm_T> yeah, it's "replaced" by systemsettings
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> OK
<Parkotron> Is any one else running KDE 3.5.2?
<Tm_T> alt-F2 gives rundialog, use it ;)
<vinboy> I GOT IT!!!
<vinboy> thanks much Tm_T
<Tm_T> Parkotron: yeah
<Tm_T> vinboy: np
<vinboy> kcontrol is handy
<Sergi0> Parkotron: yup
<Tm_T> vinboy: it's good, powerful, but some people find it "messy"
<vinboy> it is simple and powerful
<Parkotron> Tm_T & Sergi0 : Can you guys duplicate a file in Konqueror by copying it to it's original directory?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone here can use tightvnc?
<Parkotron> Under 3.5.1 doing this told me there was a filename conflict and gave me the opportunity to rename it. Under 3.5.2 it just gives me an error.
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: I have vnc running, why?
<Sergi0> Parkotron: i get that message now
<Parkotron> Sergi0: Which, the rename dialog or the error?
<Sergi0> Parkotron: :P the rename dialog :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Parkotron: what do you use to startup it? i can't give to the server command the X:0 window server because it is useb by another process(kde)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Parkotron: and if i try to use :1 and in the client i use the same.. i get only a grey X window...
<Parkotron> Sergi0: Well damn, that means the problems with my setup. Thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Parkotron: how can i see my KDE currently running screen?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: KDE comes with a built in VNC server. If you don't have specific needs use it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i already use it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i want something that is runnable from terminal
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Oh. Then try x11vnc. It's designed to share you're current screen.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't possible to use tightvnc?
<Tm_T> Parkotron: yeah, it should be fixed though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since it says it is a FAST way of transiming data
<noiesmo> hello all, When I restart my computer after it has been turned off my screen resolution is 640x480 after a couple of kill x gdm and reboots it goes back to 1024x768 resolution. any suggestions to help with this problem?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: x11vnc supports the full tightvnc protocol.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tm_T> Parkotron: yup, fixed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok i will try it now
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: It has a boatload of options, so I'd almost guarentee that you can make it suit your exact needs.
<Tm_T> Parkotron: upgrade and restart kde (fixed in dapper atleast)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> I fixed the problem with the gray vnc screen and x cursor by going to Login Screen Setup->Security->Enable XDMCP. <--- WHAT is this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> XDMCP?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is for tightvnc
<Parkotron> Tm_T: Thanks, I'm on Breezy. I have a test Dapper installation, though. I'll check for updates to Breezy tough.
<McScruff> lo all
<kev1n> McScruff: Lo
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Are you trying to vnc to a headless box?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's my laptop
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: XDMCP = X (window) Display Manager Control Protocol
<McScruff> why the fook did dell put broadcom chipsets in this lappy!!!!!! i need to do my updates but noooooooooooooo i cant coz i cant get online to get the windows driver!!! im havin to use windows!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that was for ubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i enable it for kubuntu
<XVampireX> Are there any viruses for linux at all?
<McScruff> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> very few
<Parkotron> Tm_T: No go. There aren't any updates for the Breezy KDE3.5.2 packages. Thanks anyway.
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: What exactly are you trying to set up with your VNC?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> see my current kde desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that should be X:0
<conn> hi, how do I reconfigure the system handling of time? I chose in the installer UTC time, but it keeps setting my time an hour ahead, how do I reconfigure on a running system?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can't create a vnc on X:0
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Are you trying to do this automatically on startup?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> from a terminal inside kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7VNHqO42.html
<Daemon_rox> alguem sabe a senha do root no kubuntu?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm pretty sure the the standard vnc and tightvnc server can only create new screens. They can't share you're current one.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tm_T> Parkotron: then wait upgrade ;)
<murph2481> tried download Amarok 1.4 beta2 and still cannot play MP3's back :(
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Sharing the current screen is x11vnc's specialty.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, in this case i will try the one you told me before
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Tm_T: i tried to install the new kopete that you give me yesterday (very nice :) ) but now i have a broken package because dependancies are not up to date
<Tallia1Kubuntu> particularly i got:
<murph2481> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: what?
<Tm_T> what dependencies
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/PBHwl445.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look there
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: ...youre running dapper?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope
<Tm_T> exactly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you suggest me to upgrade? is it safe?
<Tm_T> it's pretty safe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you give me the new reps?
<Tm_T> well, sure
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> remember it may break??
<Tm_T> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to come back in case of problems?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have only this linux machine :(
<Tm_T> well, if there's something broken, it will be fixed asap
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo :=
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught broken like.. you will not boot anymore
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> not anymore
<murph2481> i have been using dapper for a while
<murph2481> with little to no issues
<murph2481> anyone good with Amarok?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> little?
<Tm_T> I've been using about 5-6 months dapper
<murph2481> yea i had some CUPS issues
<murph2481> and some stability issues
<Tm_T> murph2481: amaroK <3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo
<murph2481> nothing major
<Parkotron> murph2481: What player engine are you using?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is <3 ??
<Tm_T> heart
<murph2481> amarok 1.4 beta2 with xine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, i will try dapper
<DeeZiD> dapper works great here
<DeeZiD> except the problems with cups
<Tm_T> I don't have cups, no manboobs here
<murph2481> cups is a huge pain in the ass
<DeeZiD> and Xgl works great too =)
<Tm_T> Xgl is waste of time imo =)
<Tm_T> oh well, some people like
<DeeZiD> It works on any other distro without problems here ;)
<murph2481> haven't added XGL as I cannot find a big use for it
<Tm_T> to me it's just annoyance
<Tm_T> murph2481: yup, I rather compile KDE4 stuff like now
<fatejudger> !dma
<dyrne> some of us need to justify our $300 graphics cards
<Parkotron> XGL is fun to play with, but really not as big a deal as many make it out to be. It's the reason a have a separate Dapper testing installation.
<Tm_T> heh
<XVampireX> Hey, for all you people wanting to know a little secret in Konqueror web browser you should press ctrl while you're on some website
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Parkotron> Every few weeks I boot into it, upgrade to the latest XGL stuff, play around, and reboot into Breezy.
* Tm_T needs more ram
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/V6z7vI95.html
<XVampireX> Tm_T: I only got 256mb ram so don't complain
<murph2481> thats what the swap is for :)
<XVampireX> :P
<Tm_T> XVampireX: 1G here but I could easily use 3
<XVampireX> Tm_T: You don't need that much
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: then just uncomment all non-ubuntu repositories and change ubuntu ones from breezy to dapper
<Tm_T> XVampireX: because...
<XVampireX> Tm_T: Because that's too much.
<Tm_T> yeah, 1G ram and 1.5G swapfully used and 0.2fps, not good
<murph2481> alright anyone good with KMAIL?
<pastryness> im using ubuntu, how do i get kde to work on it? in the sessions tab at login, i dont have a choice to use kde... ?
<XVampireX> I do pretty much fine with just 256
<Tm_T> XVampireX: it's not
<Tm_T> pastryness: and kde is installed?
<XVampireX> Tm_T: Install video drivers
<pastryness> thats what i wanna know, how to install it
<murph2481> pastryness check out: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#installfromubuntu
<XVampireX> Or who's having the 0.2fps stuff?
<Tm_T> XVampireX: installed, doesn't help when you have to handle few gigs of textures
<murph2481> for all my video i just downloaded VLC
<murph2481> and i can view all videos
<XVampireX> Why so much?
<Tm_T> murph2481: Kmail too
<XVampireX> :P
<Tm_T> XVampireX: because I have to
<Tm_T> ...if I don't wan't to look blurry textures
<murph2481> Tm_T i just reinstall dapper, long story, anywho i saved the maildir with all my emails i cannot get kmail to recoginze it
<Tm_T> murph2481: hmm, sounds interesting
<Tm_T> murph2481: import?
<murph2481> Tm_T: if i move the saved folder to the /~Mail directory it shows up in kmail but when i open the email it is blank :(
<murph2481> import is never available it is always disabled??
<Tm_T> sounds bad
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> I compile KMail myself
<murph2481> hmmm ill keep trying
<Tm_T> XVampireX: you can test it too, install newest Celestia, download some accurate textures to earth, get some flyby... wheeee
<Tm_T> XVampireX: it could easily hog over 2G of ram
<XVampireX> Celestia?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why the upgrade to dapper remove OpenOffice2???
<XVampireX> That's pretty :P
<XVampireX> I'll get celestia sometime
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: because... just go on and check it after upgrade
<Tallia1Kubuntu> .....?
<Parkotron> Can anyone here tell Spanish from Portugese from Italian from ... ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ye
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ii can
<Parkotron> "Sempre discordamos. Vamos mudar de assunto."
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Sempre..
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: well, openoffice2 packages are replaced by openoffice packages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in spanish is siempre
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: youget same stuff, different packagenames
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so i suppose i portoguese
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway, absolutely not italian :)
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Babelfish agrees with you. It's Portugese. Thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where would you put a passfile in your system?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to create a passfile for vnc but i dunno a good place where to put is..
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Like a VNC password file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a standard one?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Mine's in ~/.vncpass
<Parkotron> I don't think there's astandard for that.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow.. i was going in infinite loop of VNC
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> seeing a window inside the other.:)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it works anyway so thanks a lots
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !x11vnc
<Parkotron> I've done that before. If you want to make it even scarier, apply a scale to it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> scale?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> another question..
<Parkotron> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/recurse_x11vnc.jpg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my font in kde is disgusting.. i can't see the difference between dot and comma...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you suggest me a good one? i am on a laptop tft screen :)
<seth|lappy> Tallia1Kubuntu, I suggest the Bitstream series
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, let me try
<Parkotron> I'm assuming your using Deja Vu? I like it a lot, but you're right, there's only a single pixels difference between commas and periods.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have for
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Deja Vu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no Sans Serif
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Sans Serif 11
<Parkotron> Deja Vu is the default. It's just an opensource version of the Bitstream series.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there are 4 bitstream
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which one do you suggest me?
<XVampireX> Parkotron: Is it also possible to automate tasks through time?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: There names should be obvious. You probably don't want serifs or monospacing. So go with sans.
<Parkotron> XVampireX: You mean have a script run at a set interval?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does those names means?
<XVampireX> parkotron, yes
<ipfw> Parkotron:  whats the proper way to make my system use the new ff1.5.0.1 instead of the default 1.0.7-ubuntu ?
<Parkotron> Wow! Everyone's talking to me at once!
<ipfw> Parkotron:  just put /opt/firefox/ higher in the path, is that good enough ?
<XVampireX> :P
<Parkotron> It's almost like I'm popular.
<ipfw> Parkotron:  your popular
<XVampireX> You're helpful :P
<ipfw> Parkotron:  tell you what, I'll answer a few questions, and you answer mine ;)
<ipfw> ok Parkotron people, I'm now taking Parkotron style questions for the next 10min :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> BItstream Vera Serif :)
<ipfw> XVampireX:  you're still around, shouldn't you be reading _something_ ?
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> Reading what?
<Parkotron> XVampireX: I think you want to use cron for that, but I don't know anything about it.
<ipfw> XVampireX:  I don't know, maybe those bash/shell programming howto's at tldp ?
<XVampireX> Ah, you mean bash stuff
<XVampireX> Ah, yeah, Kron! That's what I needed :) lol
<XVampireX> Yeah, I'll check it out I bookmarked it
<ipfw> XVampireX:  cron will run events over and over at certain times/intervals, "at" will run them one time, at a given time
<ipfw> XVampireX:  just telling you, it answers most of these questions
<XVampireX> at?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Serif fonts have extra little lines one them that make them look fancier. For example Times New Roman is a serif font. Arial is a sans serif font.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sans?
<XVampireX> What do you mean by "at"?
<ipfw> XVampireX:  yes, "man at" && "man cron" && "man crontab"
<ipfw> XVampireX:  oh, and "man bash" for that matter !
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: In a monospace font each character is the same width, so characters line up well in columns. It's what's used in text editors.
<XVampireX> Is that some utility or a shell command?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: Sans is latin for without, it I remember correctly
<ipfw> Parkotron:  anyway, did you update the kde links to firefox with properties by hand, or just put the new firefox dir higher in your path ?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: I guess I figure someone who reads Spanish would recognise the word.
<Parkotron> ipfw: Sorry, I'm looking for a good howto to give you.
<ipfw> XVampireX:  man, is a command to display manpages (manual pages), if you run "man" on the things I gave, it will explain what they are, and how they work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Parkotron: ? that phrase is a bit messy
<XVampireX> Oh, thanks.
<ipfw> Parkotron:  honestly, I don't need a howto, I have the ff working, I just want to know what route you took ... a overview, doesn't have to be wordy either :)
<Parkotron> ipfw: I think I just linked /usr/bin/firefox to the new version.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the structure  of a good password?
<ipfw> Parkotron:  in fact, I might just grep the .kde for "firefox", and have a sed/grep/blah replace doen to /opt/firefox/firefox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a new one.. and i have to create it now
<ipfw> Parkotron:  crap, that would be a _much_ easier approach :P
<ipfw> <- doesn't apply KISS
<Tm_T> aaaah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the structure of a good password?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: There's a program called pwgen in the repositories that's suppose to generate good passwords for you.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Parkotron: again a fast and good answer :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i like those !! :)
<seth|lappy> Tallia1Kubuntu, http://www.sethkinast.com/files/strength-o-meter/ will perform some simple checks to see how good your password is :P
<ipfw> Parkotron:  I did a backup of /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox (tarBall), and then mv'd it to .ubuntu && cp -Rvfp'd /opt/firefox ./mozilla-firefox to bring in the new one, it worked... so it seems... Thanks for the advice
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i love this channel :)
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: I've never used pwgen. Could you give us an example? (Preferably not the one you plan to use for your vnc server.)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Zechei4T
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Baekor5D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i like them...... because they are readable :)
<Parkotron> That's why a reccomended it. It said it generated pronouncable passwords.
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  Military has a Reg for passwords, it wants you to use at least 9 characters, 2 Caps, 2 Special chars, 2 Numbers .. Something like &Teh*Crash$
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  not saying thats the best, just one guide
<seth|lappy> Really you should just use 3 out of the 4 charsets: lowercase, uppercase, numbers, punctuation
<ipfw> I personally like pass phrases
<seth|lappy> that + >= 7 letters will give you a practically unbeatable password
<seth|lappy> I like taking a word and turning it into 1337
<ipfw> seth|lappy:  yeah, I forgot my punctuation
<Parkotron> Personally, I just like to used misspelled dictionary words. I know it's not the most secure, but I don't have major security worries.
<seth|lappy> so like, sup3rp4$$w0rd!
<seth|lappy> I find those to be the easiest to remember for me
<ipfw> seth|lappy:  naw, 133+ passwords are common cracks
<seth|lappy> not if you inconsistently 1337 it :P
<seth|lappy> sup3r vs. s00p3r, etc.
<ipfw> awww
<seth|lappy> but again, none of us has governmental secrets I bet
<seth|lappy> hehe
<ipfw> seth|lappy:  I have a few, fairly well kept ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ipfw: yes but they take half an hour to type it :)
<ipfw> the secret to keeping them safe, external drives, normally umounted, cyrpted files, nonstandard compression, nonstandard fs, and wild dir structure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ipfw: keeping what?
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  If I told you, it wouldn't be a secret -- Now would it !
<ipfw> geez !
<ipfw> <- rotflmao
<kev1n> LOL
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? sorry i lose the point of the discussion,... i was at the washroom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<kev1n> passwords were the the point of the discussion
<ipfw> yeah, I just tacked on general security
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<ipfw> best way to safeguard data is to keep it far away from Net access, and physically locked up, of possible
<ipfw> such as my external drives, I only physically hook them up, and use them when I need to, and I unplug the cat5 before they get mounted
<ipfw> of course, I don't handle _all_ my data that way, just important stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody wrote a script for starting x11vnc at boot?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and for tunneling in ssh too .. :)?
<Parkotron> Tallia1Kubuntu: That's beyond my realm of knowledge.
<Parkotron> This has to be, by far, my favourite of all the April Fool's jokes: www.google.com/romance
<ipfw> Parkotron:  yeah, it is a good one
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  its waiting for you to write it... to easy :)
<glick> scuse me does anyone here use audacity?
<glick> im trying to racord something but when i mess up and press stop
<glick> and then try to over record it records it all slow and stupid
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  let me guess, you want me to write one for you ? *Grin*
<Danny> can anyone help me make my user account have root privlages?
<Danny> so that I can set up my wireless connection
<Danny> etc
<ipfw> Danny:  I could ... can you tell me why you need/want one ?
<Danny> so I can add users, set up my wireless connection, edit system settings
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Danny: sudo command .........
<ipfw> Danny:  ok... just let me get this straight, you want to activate the root user account, so you can "be root" instead of having to sudo everything ?
<Danny> when I access the system settings
<Danny> and click on "Users..."
<Danny> and click on "Admin Mode"
<Danny> it gives me an error
<Danny> so basically yes
<ipfw> Danny:  "sudo su" <password> && passwd         ............. will run su with sudo, su to root, and the passwd command will set a root pass, to activate root, but even doing all that doesn't mean your apps will run as root when under X as a user, and other complications
<Tallia1Kubuntu> instead of changin admin mode inside it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just do "sudo kcontrol" and type the password
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or do "kdesu kcontrol"
<ipfw> Danny:  Tallia1Kubuntu has a better idea, try sudo <appName> first to see if that works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had the same problem in hoary
<ipfw> Danny:  because chances are, what I displayed will only help you to root around in consoles (CLI commands)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i changed to admin mode dynamically ..... it never worked and it always bring me to the option subdirectory description
<Danny> ok thanks
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  cool to see your answering questions too :)
<Danny> so...I do..(In a terminal..?) sudo kcontrol?
<Danny> and root pass?
<Danny> and that should let me have admin privs for it?
<Sergi0> Danny: yes
<Danny> ok thanks
<ipfw> Danny:  from a xterm I think it would be sudo <app> privUserPass
<Danny> I'll be back in a bit and tell you if it worked
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ipfw: i always do when i can answer :)
<ipfw> might be rootPass though
<ipfw> Danny:  I'm not sudo savy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> howver.. somebody can tell me what's gam_server? it's using 400MB of ram
<Danny> or "sudo kcontrol (rootpass)password
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  sounds like some gnome pile of crap to me ... Kill it and see what goes down :P
<ipfw> Danny:  just keep stabbing at it, until it works ! :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yep... i'd like to know why it was running
<Danny> ok thanks
<Danny> bbiab
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  some crappy program linked to crappy gnomelibs probably ran its 400Meg lib !
<Nomad411> !gam_server
<ubotu> Nomad411: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only active gnome program is synaptics
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  these stupid hundred meg desktop lib deps are getting on my nerves
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  probably it, I know synaptics requires gnomelibs
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  some reason people can't just use glib/gtk these days :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to compile them once
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i haven't been lucky..
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  compile what ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gtk+
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to get audacity working
<ipfw> umm, you make that sound hard :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had very hard time
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i gave up in the end
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  actually though, there is a glib-dev gtk+-dev to provide the libs, I'm sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i needed the last lib version
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  so, you want to make this program work ?
<ipfw> Tallia1Kubuntu:  hop to #unbuntu-offtopic
<ipfw> that might as well be my primary channel :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> naa
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am using music studios in my university theater
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will wait for a working debian package
<ipfw> umm, ok.. whatever that is
<ipfw> I've ran slack for years, so building software is something I can normally do in my sleep
<xanza> Anyone able to lend me some help? Newbie to Kubuntu.
<duality> sure
<duality> ill try
<xanza> I just used Adept and downloaded A bittorrent program, and now i cant find out how to use it.
<xanza> lol
<xanza> Ive allready tried typeing its name into the Konsole, and looking for it under the Startmenue thingy.
<duality> do you need software for bittorrents?
<xanza> Nope, i got the GUI one.
<duality> what bittorrent program were you reffering to?
<xanza> Bittornado
<xanza> lol
<duality> strange
<duality> its not there after install =S
<duality> sry i dont know
<xanza> lol yea i noticed. :P
<xanza> lol
<xanza> thanks anyways. :D
<Danny> It didn't work..:(
<Danny> i got this error:
<Danny> sudo: unable to lookup dknoppix via gethostbyname()
<xanza> Oh, your on KNOPPIX. lol.
<Danny> no
<Danny> thats my username elsewhere
<Danny> I'm on kubuntu
<xanza> lol oh
<xanza> xD
<Sergi0> :)
<Danny> lol
<duality> lol
<xanza> like i said, linux newb. :P
<Danny> lol
<xanza> lol!
<xanza> Oh its GUI, dont i have to log out or something?
<Danny> so, any ideas?
<Danny> ipfw?
<Danny> Tallia1Kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Danny> any ideas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> on what?
<Danny> why it isn't working
<Danny> and the error?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the thing is said you before?
<Danny> yes
<ipfw> Danny:  whats the issue ?
<Danny> [09:35:35]  <Danny> sudo: unable to lookup dknoppix via gethostbyname()
<Tallia1Kubuntu> osshat
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno what's that
<Danny> I tried sudo kcontrol
<Sergi0> Danny: do u have other users on your system?
<danahata> test
<Danny> no
<Sergi0> Danny: did you cange your hostname?
<Danny> i dunno
<Danny> i just made my hostname dknoppix
<Sergi0> check /etc/hosts
<Danny> looking atm
<Danny> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Danny> how bout hostname?
<Sergi0> make the line like this '127.0.0.1 localhost dknoppix'
<Danny> ok
<Danny> then try the sudo?
<Sergi0> yep
<Danny> ok
<Danny> lemme boot into kubuntu :)
<Danny> thanks
<Sergi0> ehm
<temi> Hey, can anyone help out? Im trying to get WMP files on internet to load, i installed w32codex but it still doesnt work
<Sergi0> temi: try vlc
<Sergi0> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, totally, a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<temi> thanks :D
<Sergi0> temi: search synaptic, its there somewhere
<temi> search in what?
<Sergi0> temi: or the easy way terminal: 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<Sergi0> s/easy/lazy/
<temi> it said couldnt find package
<Sergi0> u will need the universe sources i guess
<Danny> uh...
<Danny> how can I edit my etc/hosts file
<Danny> it says I don't have permission to edit it
<tristanmike> use "sudo"
<Sergi0> hmm
<Sergi0> use sude
<Sergi0> o*
<Danny> how?
<Danny> whats the edit command in the terminal?
<Danny> and it gives me a sudo error
<Danny> thats why I need too
<VRWarper> <Danny> [09:35:35]  <Danny> sudo: unable to lookup dknoppix via gethostbyname()
<VRWarper> youre pretty f*
<VRWarper> thats one thing i dont like about not setting a root password and depending on sudo
<VRWarper> if you accidentally screw up the host name
<Sergi0> VRWarper: u got a point there
<VRWarper> youll have to boot your machine with init=/bin/bash
<Danny> I did set a root pass
<Sergi0> Danny: try in terminal 'su - '
<Danny> what'll that do?
<Sergi0> try a root login for terminal session
<VRWarper> oh
<VRWarper> rofl then just log in as root
<Sergi0> Danny: how did u change your hostname? just wondering
<VRWarper> then go about doing stuff
<Danny> so.."Ctrl-Alt-F6"
<Danny> I dunno
<Danny> when I rebooted, it asked me what my hostname was
<VRWarper> probably /etc/hostname
<Danny> the default was ubuntu
<Danny> how do I login as root?
<OdyX> Can somebody confirm Flight6 is released ?
<Tm_T> it is
<poningru> yes
<Sergi0> Danny: yes, login as root, change the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<poningru> it has
<Tm_T> OdyX: topic
<Danny> change the hostname to what?
<OdyX> Tm_T: thanks
<Danny> i know aobout the hosts
<OdyX> Tm_T: Kubuntu even ?
<Sergi0> Danny: just check it then :) it should be your hostname
<Tm_T> OdyX: topic ;)
<Danny> what is my host name?
<Danny> sorry for being a noob
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK => Downloading by Torrent
<Sergi0> Danny: np's
<OdyX> Tm_T: I should really go to sleep...
<Danny> change hosts to: 127.0.0.1 localhost dknoppix
<Danny> and hostname to..?
<Sergi0> Danny: dknoppix
<Danny> ok
<Danny> and if I edit it via dknoppix it says no permission
<Danny> if i do a ctrl alt f6, then login as root
<Tm_T> OdyX: I can't anymore, it's morning
<VRWarper> brb
<Danny> should I cd to /etc
<Danny> then how do I edit hosts?
<OdyX> Tm_T: GMT+1 ?
<Sergi0> Danny: what dknoppix?
<Tm_T> OdyX: spent whole night compiling KDE4, still doing it
<Tm_T> OdyX: +2 or +3
<OdyX> Tm_T: haven't slept yet
<Danny> thats my username
<OdyX> Tm_T: packagin' it for Kubuntu ? :P
<Tm_T> OdyX: nope, atleast not this time ;)
<Sergi0> so, ur username is dknoppix and the hostname is dknoppix ? thats wat ur telling me
<OdyX> Tm_T: OKay...
<OdyX> Tm_T: some compile.. some other go out for drink(sss) :D
<Tm_T> OdyX: maybe next year
<Danny> how do I edit the file?
<Danny> after I do the ctrl alt f6
<OdyX> Tm_T: for when is final KDE4 planned ?
<Danny> and cd to /etc
<Tm_T> OdyX: no restrictive plans yet, prolly early 2007, maybe sooner
<Sergi0> type 'nano /etc/hosts'
<Danny> ok thanks
<OdyX> Tm_T: so Dapper +1 or +2 ?
<Danny> brb
<Sergi0> Danny: u are logged in as root
<Tm_T> OdyX: +2
<OdyX> Tm_T: fine !
<Danny> I will be
<Danny> I know how to do that :)
<Danny> brb
<temi> Yo, i got the stuff you guys said for WMP files but theyre still not running
<Sergi0> temi: whats the link of the file?
<Sergi0> temi: url
<temi> lol..
<temi> lemme find it
<temi> it was a movie on putfile
<Tm_T> oh yes!
<temi> it says
<temi> Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one...
<temi> No useable audio-driver found! (alsasink)
<temi> hm
<temi> ok
<temi> im stupid
<temi> lol
<Tm_T> aah, KDE4 <3
<temi> which is?
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/blog/kde4-kate_01.png
<Tm_T> OdyX: I can't wait, as you can see
<ryanakca> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<temi> anyone know why it cant initialise my audio driver?
<OdyX> Tm_T: what do you mean with "KDE4 < 3" ? Regression ?
<Tm_T> OdyX: <3 as a heart
<OdyX> ?
<temi> lolol
<OdyX> it's a smiley ?
<temi> it so doenst look like one
<OdyX> Seems more like a "prout" if you understand what I mean...
<OdyX> Well... You like it... ?
<OdyX> :D
<Tm_T> I do I do
<temi> Hey how do i know what audio driver im using?
<OdyX> Tm_T: fast, efficient? (I mean "faster than KDE 3.5" )
<Tm_T> can't say
<Tm_T> but it will be
<OdyX> Tm_T: I like to hear it... :D
* OdyX loves the power of FLOSS.
<OdyX> Tm_T: So.. I'll stop taking your precious time and throw me in my bed (taking shutdown time to confirm all those "no shutdown" bugs :D )
<temi> Does anyone know what "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink'" means?
<OdyX> So. Have a good night guys (I mean "sleep" - GMT+1 here9!
<Danny> ok...it works
<Danny> a bit
<Danny> it asks me for my password
<Danny> so I enter my root password
<Danny> it doesn't work
<Danny> then I enter my user pass
<Danny> it doesn't work
<temi> lol
<Danny> but I know its the correct user password
<Danny> er
<Danny> correct root pass
<temi> its the same apssword as the one you use to login
<Danny> because I can login via the terminal
<Danny> user password
<Danny> or root pass?
<Danny> I tried both
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Danny about root
<Danny> thanks
<Danny> what is gksudo?
<Danny> anywho..brb
<temi> so
<temi> anyone know what "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink'" means?
<burepe> I want to install Ktorrent 1.2 because my 1.0 doesn't work. 1.2 is not available in adept so could someone tell me how to install 1.2?
<Tm_T> burepe: svn
<VRWarper> worse suggestion ever
<burepe> what is that?
<VRWarper> upgrade to 3.5.2
<VRWarper> kde 3.5.2
<burepe> do I do that through adept?
<VRWarper> erg
<VRWarper> 3.5.2 already made it into the official apt servers
<burepe> cool thanks
<VRWarper> so 1.2 should be in adept
<VRWarper> just let adept upgrade everything
<burepe> I tried to do update but the option was not available
<burepe> ok
<VRWarper> oh wait
<VRWarper> breezy or dapper
* VRWarper looks at channel
<burepe> breezy
<VRWarper> bad assumption
<VRWarper> yeah..
<VRWarper> okay you need to add an apt server that has the latest kde
<burepe> ok
<VRWarper> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<burepe> how do I check if I have breezy or dapper. I think it is brezey but I am like wait a sec
<VRWarper> its probably breezy :)
<VRWarper> otherwise you would have the upgrade option
<burepe> ok
<VRWarper> anyway
<burepe> cool thanks
<VRWarper> follow source-o-matic and generate a new sources.list
<VRWarper> just make sure you have kubuntu.org packages for latest kde version checked
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> should I update kde or just ktorrent?
<VRWarper> up to you
<Danny> I did (In a regular terminal) sudo kcontrol (password)
<Danny> and it seemed to work
<Danny> then I went to the network connections, and then it asked for my password
<Danny> and I entered it, and it said it was wrong
<robotgeek> Danny: did you enable root?
<Danny> and it said something about su -
<Danny> how?
<robotgeek> Danny: ok, then you probably din't :)
<robotgeek> Danny: did you type "your" password?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> both
<Danny> I went into Ctrl alt f6
<Danny> and logged in as root
<Danny> but when I did sudo kcontrol
<robotgeek> Danny: okay, did you mean user:root?
<Danny> it said something about display
<Danny> yes
<robotgeek> Danny: if you enabled the root user, then gui tools will not work
<Danny> so should I use kdesu when I'm in the root terminal?
<Danny> kdesu kcontrol
<robotgeek> Danny: how did you enabled root user? did you do an expert install?
<Danny> yes
<robotgeek> Danny: gui tools will not work, sorry
<Danny> :(
<Danny> so what can I do?
<robotgeek> Danny: hmm, you might be able to disable the root account, but i am nit sure
<Danny> why would I want to do that?
<robotgeek> Danny: cause you don't look like an expert user to me, no offense
<Danny> yes
<Danny> I know
<Danny> i wasn't sure if and expert install would format my windows disk
<Danny> because I still need that
<Danny> or will it take me to the partition manager?
<robotgeek> Danny: you can still do admin stuff without being root account
<Danny> but it won't let me..
<robotgeek> Danny: havent you installed kubuntu yet?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Dovecot says that there should be a file called /etc/ssl/certs/dovecot.pem that's created when dovecot is installed. I installed dovecot, yet that file does not seem to exist, how do I create it?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> I have
<robotgeek> Danny: read the wiki page about root sudo, it tells you how to disable the root account. then, gui admin tools will work
<Danny> kk thanks :)
<Danny> ok...brb :)
<Snake|ONAIR> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A3XRSO/sr=1-1/qid=1143950595/ref=sr_1_1/104-7723534-9433536?%5Fencoding=UTF8&s=audio-video
<Snake|ONAIR> oops
<XVampireX> Hey, can anyone help me running native Eternal Lands?
<XVampireX> The website says "chmod to 775 and execute el.x86.linux.bin"
<XVampireX> What's chmod to 775?
<tristanmike> it changes the permissions on the file
<XVampireX> how do  I do the 775 thing then?
<XVampireX> chmod +775 (file) ?
<tristanmike> chmod 775 el.x86.linux.bin
<XVampireX> ah ok
<XVampireX> Doesn't seem to be working
<tristanmike> what are you doing after the chmod ?
<XVampireX> I am trying to execute it
<XVampireX> not through console though
<tristanmike> ahh, you should probably do it through a console
<XVampireX> "bash: el.x86.linux.bin: command not found"
<tristanmike> ./el.x86.linux.bin
<XVampireX> ah
<XVampireX> yeah works that way, thanks
<tristanmike> np :)
<XVampireX> :)
<burepe> VRWarper, I added the kde-latest repo but it does not say there is an update available
<burepe> What to do?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> help~~
<vinboy> after restart kubuntu
<vinboy> I could ping 192.168.0.1 (the gateway) but nothing on the net
<vinboy> and I tried to connect to the yahoo's ip but didn't work
<macpro> hello whats the right driver to use with wpa_supplicant for broadcom 43xxx
<macpro> btw im talkin about DF6
<Danny> ok..I'm reinstalling Kubuntu
<Danny> without the expert command
<Danny> see if that helps
<Danny> I might need some help setting up my wireless connection though
<ralpho> How do i log in as root
<ipfw> ralpho:  you don't
<farous> sudo will do the trick
<ralpho> need to setup networks
<farous> sudo will give you root prival
<farous> !tell ralpho about root
<ipfw> !root
<ipfw> !sudo
<ipfw> think the bot is broke
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<me2win> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Danny> ok
<Danny> how do I connect to a wireless network?
<Kyral> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Danny> ty
<Kyral> now I go shower
<Kyral> hey nalioth
<Danny> what if it doesn't have my model?
<nalioth> hi y'all
<Tm_T> nalioth: Hobbsee_: hello hello :)
* Kyral huggles Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee_> hi
* Hobbsee hugs Kyral in return
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-ARCH running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2700+ at 2166 MHz (4339 bogomips), , RAM: 990/1011MB, 80 proc's, 3.29h up
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> hey now!
<me2win> metallica damnit!
<me2win> S&M
<me2win> cmon!
<Kyral> huh?
<me2win> llol
<me2win> wrong channel
<Tm_T> indeed
<Kyral> O_O
<me2win> lol
<Kyral> Yah I have to think about THAT in the shower..thats
<Kyral> thanks evem
* Hobbsee had to have severe fights to get her network to connect today!
<Tm_T> Who - A Quick One, While He's Away
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'm fighting with kde4 stuff
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Tm_T> ugh indeed =)
<seth> anyone have a Broadcom 4306 successfully working with the bcm43xx stuff? (not ndiswrapper)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee_away:  you on Jabber?
<Danny> hello?
<Danny> can anyone help me with a wg111 usb card?
<GNU_Style> whos on PCLINUX HERE?
<me2win> ?
<GNU_Style> can I run ghost recon on linux?
<XVampireX> GNU_Style: If there is a native version then yes, if not you will have to try Wine which might not work with ghost recon.
<Danny> this is dumb..but if I have a tarball, how do I install the program?
<XVampireX> Uhm, it depends
<Danny> like ndiswrapper
<Danny> or firefox
<XVampireX> Some tars are source and some are binary
<XVampireX> Wouldn't you rather just install firefox through the repositories?
<Danny> how?
<Danny> I'm a total noob :/
<XVampireX> go to konsole and type in sudo apt-get install firefox
<Danny> well
<Danny> first I need to get my wireless connection to work
<XVampireX> wait, that's not the package
<Kyral> well, I have good and bad news
<ralpho> I got root
<XVampireX> ah, it is
<Danny> can I do that with
<Danny> ndiswrapper?
<XVampireX> sec, let me see
<Kyral> 1) its the Nvidia driver causing my computer to f&&k up
<Kyral> and not Kubuntu
<nalioth> Danny: you should use the repos as much as you can
<Danny> its a wb111 usb adapter
<XVampireX> If you want you can search for packages through apt-cache search package
<nalioth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Danny> whats repos?
<Kyral> however...I'm gonna use Arch until Dapper+1 opens :D
<nalioth> Danny: watch your private messages, most everything you will want is in them (over 17,000 programs)
<nalioth> Danny: you'll want to enable universe and multiverse repos
<XVampireX> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<XVampireX> There you go danny
<Danny> uh...
<Danny> nvm
<Danny> how do I set up an ethernet connection?
<Kyral> !ethernet
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral
<Hobbsee> Danny: an ethernet connection?  set it up?
<Hobbsee> wasnt it already set up by default?
* Hobbsee hugs Kyral, from earlier
<Danny> yes
<Danny> dunno
<Kyral> you plug one end into the wall, the other end into the computer....
<Danny> yeah
<Danny> did that
<Kyral> :P
<Kyral> I was just being an ass :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> check if it's already there in ifconfig
<Danny> i know :P
<Hobbsee> dunno why a *wired* connection wouldnt be connected though...
<Danny> nope
<Kyral> like this
<Danny> its connected
<Kyral> INCOMING
<Kyral> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:ED:2B:39
<Danny> but I try to access the admin thing in the connections but its not letting me gah
<Kyral>           inet addr:128.153.197.150  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.254.0
<Kyral>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff:feed:2b39/64 Scope:Link
<Kyral>           UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Kyral>           RX packets:41333839 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Kyral>           TX packets:18526916 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Kyral>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Kyral>           RX bytes:2803354336 (2673.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1226201342 (1169.3 Mb)
<Kyral>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x8800
<Kyral> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Kyral>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Kyral>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Kyral>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kyral>           RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Kyral>           TX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
* mode/#kubuntu [+b Kyral!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Kyral: you should know better!
<Hobbsee> use the pastebin!
<Hobbsee> i'm already having trouble with my connection, then you go and flood it!
<robotgeek> sad
* mode/#kubuntu [-b Kyral!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Kyral> lol sorry
<Danny> and when I enter my password
* Hobbsee thwaks Kyral 
* Kyral bows repeatedly to Hobbsee
<Danny> it doesn't work
* robotgeek also thwacks Kyral 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> Work with me I'm on 3 hours of sleep here
<Kyral> OW!!
<Hobbsee> ah, glad that clone left...
<Kyral> Jeez....as per anime regulations
<Kyral> only women are allowed to smack me when I do something stupid!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<robotgeek> you have a problem, cause i don't watch anime
<Danny> why aren't any of my admin thing doing?
* Hobbsee gives robotgeek permission to thwack Kyral 
<robotgeek> Danny: did the root thing work for you?
<Kyral> chmod +wk robotgeek?
<Danny> I reinstalled
<Danny> then it worked
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Danny> then I rebooted
<Danny> now it works
<Kyral> uhoh...
* Kyral hides
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> sorry sorry sorry
<Danny> er
<Danny> now it doesn't work
<robotgeek> Danny: hmm, okay. is this dapper?
<Danny> no
<Danny> its kubuntu
<robotgeek> Danny: okay, what gui admin app doesn't work?
<Danny> everything
<Danny> I enter my password
<Danny> and it doesn't do anything
<robotgeek> Danny: try "kdesu konqueror" frpm a terminal
<Danny> kk
<Danny> i just rebooted hold on a sec
<Danny> it asked me for my pass
<Danny> ok..it openede
<Danny> I can open kuser in terminal
<Danny> via kdesu
<robotgeek> Danny: then it should work with the admin tools also
* Hobbsee is back
<Hobbsee> Kyral: horrible....
<Kyral> huh?
<Hobbsee> your flood probably killed my connection...
<Hobbsee> it's rather fragile today...
<Kyral> sorry!!!!!!!!
* Kyral commits seppaku
<Kyral> happy?
* Hobbsee contemplates *borrowing* the neighbourhood connection, instead
<Hobbsee> hmmm....what's that?
<Danny> soo?
<Kyral> Ritual Suicide
<robotgeek> Danny: so it works?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> but nothing else works
<robotgeek> Danny: tru kdesu adept?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Danny> "There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:
<Danny> Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Danny> Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<Danny> after that
<Danny> it opened
<Danny> ?
<Hobbsee> Danny: run dcopserver in a terminal, then?
<Danny> it says that its already running, and if I know its not running, to delete something
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> well, are you talking thru a terminal, or do you have kde running?
<Danny> both
<Danny> a terminal in kde
<Danny> i just did thru a terminal
<Hobbsee> ah ype
<Danny> ?
<Danny> hello?
<cueva> hola
<robotgeek> Danny: yes, do what it tell you to do
<Danny> what?
<Danny> adept?
<robotgeek> Danny: the dcopserver thing?
<Danny> oh
<Danny> i rebooted and didn't get that error
<robotgeek> Danny: kk
<Danny> so?
<cueva> adios
<robotgeek> Danny: so what?
<Danny> what do I do?
<Danny> I can't do any of the admin settings..
<robotgeek> Danny: do you get a window which asks for your password?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> I enter it and it works
<robotgeek> Danny: then what is the issue?
<Danny> but not for when I click on "Administrator Moade"
<robotgeek> ah..
<Danny> then I enter it
<Danny> and it just refreshes and does nothing
<robotgeek> Danny: click administrator mode, and try clicking on the window after that
* robotgeek also experienced this weird bug
<Danny> and enter my pass?
<robotgeek> Danny: yup
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Danny> ok
<Danny> then it just goes to the window without enabling me to do anything
<robotgeek> Danny: you will be in admin mode then, i think
<Danny> but I'm not
<temi> Does anyone have an HP computer?
<Danny> I can't edit it
<ipfw> whats the name of the xlibs package for ubuntu ?
<robotgeek> Danny: weird, i don't know what to say :P
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
* Danny crys
<Danny> whats that
<ipfw> thanks
<robotgeek> that's for ipfw
<Danny> oh
<Danny> its like a su setting error or something
<Danny> aha..
<Danny> I took a look at my sudoers file
<Danny> and it says
<Danny> "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<Danny> shouldn't that be changed?
<robotgeek> Danny: i'm sorry, i don't know. lemme peek into mine
<Danny> kk
<Danny> I can't edit it...
<robotgeek> Danny: visudo , i think
<Danny> my user doesn't have enough permission
<Danny> oh
<Danny> permission denied
<Danny> I tried nano sudoers
<Danny> and got permission denied
<GullyFoyle> sudo nano sudoers
<robotgeek> i have a root    ALL=(ALL) ALL in addition to your line
<Danny> are you root?
<Danny> and how do I edit it?
<Danny> whats teh default pass?
<Danny> for root?
<robotgeek> Danny: okay, i cam confused. did you read the wiki page about sudo and root?
<robotgeek> Danny: root is disabled in kubuntu
<Danny> then how am I supposed to edit it?
<robotgeek> Danny: sudo visudo, i think
<Danny> lets see if I can write to it..
<nico__> hi
<robotgeek> Danny: don't mess with it, you can botch your system
<Danny> too late
<nico__> anybody know how to setup ati dual sceen ?
<Danny> its been the same issue
<Danny> just my luck
<Danny> I've installed ubuntu on my desktop and lappy before
<Danny> and same sudo problem
<ipfw> why do people keep fighting this root thing
<ipfw> if you need root, just enable it ;)
<ipfw> sudo was a wet dream when I started using linux :P
<Danny> lol
<ipfw> I think the whole sudo thing is *cute*, but give me a break ;)
<Danny> whats the point?
<robotgeek> Danny: you installed normally this time right, not expoert mode?
<Danny> yes
<ipfw> Danny:  someone told me there is a guide to enabling root, after I had already done so
<ipfw> took me less than 5min to put on my "got r00+" t-shirt :P
<robotgeek> Danny: weird. sudo works, but not administrator mode
<robotgeek> might be weird kde issue, upgrade to kde3.5.2 :)
<ipfw> robotgeek:  you on dapper ?
<Danny> how?
<Danny> i don't  have access to the internet
<robotgeek> ipfw: yes
<Danny> how do i enable root?
<ipfw> Danny:  you seem to be on the net right now ?
<robotgeek> 3.5.2 is on breezy too
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Danny about root
<ipfw> robotgeek:  I must have a crappy sources.list again
<robotgeek> Danny: read that link
<Danny> kk
<ipfw> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<robotgeek> ipfw: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<ipfw> Danny:  I did this: sudo su <passwd> and that su'd me to root user, then passwd <newPass> to set a root passwd, enabling the account ... seemed to work for me ;)
<ipfw> Danny:  but again, I've never read the doc, it might explain better
<robotgeek> ipfw: he can read, you don't need to paste in here
<Danny> kk
<kuzmaster> how do i mount my ntfs drive in kubuntu 5.10
<kuzmaster> ?????
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ipfw> kuzmaster:  "man mount" should help explain
<ipfw> wow, that bot has everything
<kuzmaster> so wat would i type into konsole
<Hobbsee> a lot, yes
<Danny> well
<robotgeek> kuzmaster: can you please read that link
<Danny> I'm logged in as root
<kuzmaster> ok
<Danny> and I can edit everything :P
<Danny> so...
<Danny> I made my primary membergroup root
<Den> Hi - Can anyone here help me with a wifi connection problem in Dapper?
<robotgeek> Den: sure
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> Den: read those links, and if you need further help, let me know
<Den> robotgeek: Would you like to start with a pastebin of me tring to get it working?
<robotgeek> Den: k
<Den> robotgeek: Thanks - let me read the links now, & I'll come back if that doesn't solve it! :)
<Den> robotgeek: Do you know if there are any known problems with wifi in Dapper?
<Hobbsee> Den: there are some, why?
<Danny> how do I hook up an ethernet connection?
<Den> Hobbsee: I am only able to get wifi connected in Dapper about 10% of the time.  But, I get connections 100% in Breezy - so I think Dapper has some problem.
<Hobbsee> Den: with ndiswrapper?  what encryption?
<Den> Hobbsee: I'd like to find out if there are any known issues that might be causing this.
<Den> Hobbsee: no ndisw, no enc
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<zaba> Den: Dapper is quite unstabile today ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe - that's true
<Den> zaba: I'm using an apt update from about 2 days ago.
<Den> zaba: Unstable in the networking area today?
<zaba> Den: it's unstabile at all
<Den> zaba: Unstable with respect to what?  And, very briefly (one sentence) why?
<zaba> Den: it's in testing
<zaba> Den: I'm using Breezy without problems
<zaba> (with KDE 3.5.2
<zaba> )
<Den> zaba: I'm surprised at that, though I'm not a computer sw person.  But, I thought that with just 2 monts to go, and Breezy being stable, there shouldnt be BIG unstability issues, true?
<zaba> Den: yup
<zaba> Den: but there can be some issues that can be fixed in next revesions
<zaba> Den: including network issues
<Den> zaba: Ah, kde.  Yes.  I think this is not a KDE issue, though.  I'm only asking this question in this KDE forum cause noone in #ubuntu+1 was able to help me on it.
<Hobbsee> Den: it is semi stable - in that we havent lost X for weeks.  but there are still plenty of bugs
<Danny> why isn't my ethernet connection working?
<martin_> Is flight 6 out??? If so, where can I find it?
<zaba> martin_: flight 5 is latest
<martin_> Ok
<Den> zaba: Hobbsee Anyone - anyone have any comments about what to check out on wifi?
<robotgeek> zaba: err, f6 is out
<martin_> Where do you get it? Couldn't find it on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> Den: all of it - with the console section, not the gnome section
<zaba> robotgeek: really? why akregator didnt say it to me???
<Hobbsee> martin_: then kubuntu flight 6 is likely not out yet
<Den> Hobbsee: ?? Meaning?
<robotgeek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<Hobbsee> oh really?
<Hobbsee> !tell Den about wifi
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: got it from raphinks blog
<Hobbsee> there's a sectoin about configuring wifi by the console - you want that
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ah ok...
<martin_> OMG, thanks dude. So Flight 6 really is out, weee, time to burn :D
<Danny> can anyone help with my ethernet connection?
<Danny> nite robotgeek
<Den> Hobbsee: What were you tryig to communicate about "the console section..."?
<XVampireX> martin_: Why don't you just upgrade?
<zaba> Danny: I think u should ask this question on foruns ;-)
<martin_> Like a dist-upgrade?
<XVampireX> I guess
<Hobbsee> Den: the section entitled:  Using the command Line
<martin_> Hmmm
<XVampireX> I don't know what dist-upgrade is all about
<Den> Hobbsee: the section _of what_?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<zaba> Danny: forums (i meant)
<XVampireX> By the way, can I report a bug here or something? Cause I noticed a little bug with kubuntu and kopete where when I am on any application and right click on a desktop item immediately, it crashes kopete and desktop functions won't work until I close kopete
<Danny> i'm the master
<Danny> I turned on the root account
<Danny> then switched the username to my old one
<Danny> mwahaha
<martin_> Any idea if there are any plans to add options for file system encryption in the installation programs?
<Den> If I have Dapper installed, I can just use Adept package mgr to upgrade & I'll have the latest stuff  that's in filght6 - I don't need to reinstall with the flight 6 cd, correct?
<Hobbsee> !tell XVampireX about bugs
<Hobbsee> !tell XVampireX about bug
<XVampireX> thanks
<zaba> Den: i'm not sure but I think that u can
<Den> zaba: thx
<zaba> Den: just try to do that
<Den> Is there a way to completely erase a posting from pastebin?
<zaba> Den: no
<zaba> Den: i think
<Den> Who manages or developed pastebin?  Who do I contact to request that they make an improvement?
<zaba> on pastebin.com "send feedback"
<Hobbsee> what improvement?
<Hobbsee> out of curiosity
<zaba> Hobbsee: deleting posts manually
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Den> Hobbsee: Hobbsee: deleting posts manually
<Hobbsee> lol
<Den> zaba: Thx for "send feed" info.
<Den> Anyone know who maintains http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
* polopolo[A]  is now away - Reason : eat
<Danny> how do I install firefox from a tar?
<Danny> which file do I run
<deviant> use the adept tool, danny
<deviant> click on start, then system
<Danny> I have no internet
<deviant> then are you using a thumbdrive or something to copy to your other comp?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Danny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=883976#post883976
<sredna> Hm, kopete is crashing while just sitting in the systray :(
<matt__> my dell mini pci wireless doesn't seem to be working
<matt__> any suggestions?
<me2win> kopete sucks :D
<me2win> dell sucks :D
<matt__> me2win: faggot
<matt__> me2win: I hate you
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> wat bittorent client do u guys use?
<me2win> matt__: im not sure about pci wireless, never used it before, try asking in #ubuntu
<matt__> me2win: #beancity ?
<me2win> vinboy: utorrent is good, but I use usenet so =/
<me2win> matt__: you can join there for an ass kicking
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> coc is, like, totally, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sredna> vinboy: Ktorrent
<NeoChaosX> KTorrent
<me2win> matt__: why arent you answering your IMs
<Hobbsee> matt__: please dont curse other people
<matt__> me2win: lol, I gave it away
<me2win> Hobbsee: my bad :D, (hes my friend)
<vinboy> thanks me2win
<Hobbsee> the same appies to me2win
<vinboy> thanks sredna
<me2win> Hobbsee: my bad :D, (hes my friend)
<matt__> Hobbsee: Hobbsee, I'm just screwing with him
<Hobbsee> lol ok then
<matt__> Hobbsee: I'm actually fatejudger
<matt__> Hobbsee: on a friend's computer
<Hobbsee> oh fair enough
<matt__> this wireless error is weird though
<matt__> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<matt__> it's like networking is broken in flight 6
<matt__> I haven't tried it with flight 5
<Hobbsee> ah yeah - i ignored that, and it still worked OK
<matt__> well I don't get that on my laptop
<matt__> I use a wireless card though
<matt__> none of this mini pci stuff
* polopolo is no longer away : Gone for 24 minutes 8 seconds
<me2win> mini pci ftl
<matt__> when I try and get the IP through DHCP it doesn't work
<matt__> so I can't really ignore it
<sredna> Kopete crashed again :(
<sredna> Maybe if I disable icq it would work
<vinboy> wat password manager do u guys use?
<kev1n> I am trying to install Realplayer10gold and having all sorts of problems. I am using Dapper
<kev1n> can anybody help me
<crimsun> it would help if you pastebinned the errors
<kev1n> crimsun...OK... will do
<kev1n> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun> so install libstdc++5
<kev1n> i am a newbie.... i used adept to load everything... should that not be part of the original install if RealPlayer is looking for it?
<crimsun> realplayer is _not_ part of the original install.
<kev1n> and where do i install it to?
<crimsun> install what where?
<fatejudger> crimsun: so how's that Audigy 2 fix coming?
<kev1n> what directory?
<crimsun> fatejudger: stop bugging me, even if you are being facetious.
<fatejudger> crimsun: lol
<kev1n> libstdc++
<crimsun> kev1n: just use Adept to install it.
<kev1n> OK.. thanks crimsun
<crimsun> (or open a Konsole and type: sudo aptitude install libstdc+5)
<crimsun> libstdc++5, rather
<glick> hey is anyone here a kubuntu/ubuntu developer?
<crimsun> glick: several are, why?
<glick> well im talking in #ubuntu-devel about a broken package that has never been upgrade
<glick> d
<glick> specifically the gtk-gnutella version that comes with breezy
<glick> it no longer connects to the network on purpose to force everyone to upgrade
* lwelyn is back.
<Den> Hi - Where can I get the package   "network-admin"   mentioined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto   Ubuntu ships with a fantastic GUI network tool called network-admin. It can be run from a terminal but it is also readily available under the system menu. (System)->(Administration)->(Networking).
<kpaolo> anyone use code::blocks for C???
<nalioth> Den: alt-f2 > network-admin (you may have to install it, it's in gnome)
<chaoticgeek> hey all, I was having some issues with Kubuntu so I swiched back to ubuntu. I was wondering something about kubuntu. I had the problem where I installed firefox and wanted to use it but it would not allow me to use my mouse wheel, and I could not double click in the address bar to highlight the entire address. DId anyone else have a problem like that in 5.14 I think it was?
<Den> nalioth:  Do you know the name of the package I'd need to install to get it?  I searched for "network-admin" in the Adept package manager, & got no results.  Would I have to install the entire 'gnome system'tools' package?
<nalioth> yes, you will need gnome-system-tools
<Den> anyone know how kynaptic compares to adept functionality or ease of use or other wise?
<chaoticgeek> or does anyone know if you can get exstentions for konquor like you can in firefox? I love mouse gestures and the download them all extention
<chaoticgeek> and I can not spell today...
<chaoticgeek> ok.... Maybe I should come back later when more people would be awake...
<luke> maybe
<chaoticgeek> I really like KDE, but I love firefox. I just wish they could work together like I want them to work together.
<epinephrine> is it possible that kubuntu loaded the wrong sound drivers?
<andrea_> hi guys
<andrea_> i am in trouble
<andrea_> my system is down after changing the reps to dapper
<andrea_> can somebody help me?
<epinephrine> in what way is it down? what doesn't work?
<andrea_> the X system
<andrea_> kde doesn't start
<andrea_> i have tried to startx
<andrea_> and i get an error, i can copy it partially by hand
<epinephrine> is this after apt-get dist-upgrade?
<andrea_> epinephrine: nope... i just used synaptics
<andrea_> i changed the sources names from breezy to dapper
<andrea_> and then i launched a smart upgrade all
<epinephrine> see what sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does
<andrea_> ok let me try
<epinephrine> I'm not familiar with synaptic
<andrea_> tnx in the meantime
<andrea_> ok i tried it
<nalioth> andrea_: join #ubuntu+1 to get help with dapper
<andrea_> a lots of *** depends on *** but not installed
<epinephrine> did it want to upgrade or install anything?
<nalioth> andrea_: dapper is broken (and will be until june)
<epinephrine> dapper works fine here
<nalioth> andrea_: if your new dapper system has network, i'd wait a couple of days and upgrade it
<nalioth> epinephrine: dapper upgrades killed 2 of my test boxesw
<epinephrine> :o
<andrea_> what do you mean killed?
<andrea_> i need my laptop back to life
<andrea_> what's the kde basic package name?
<andrea_> it seems most of dependancies for kde are missing
<epinephrine> try letting dis-uprade do its thing
<epinephrine> dist even
<andrea_> it doesn't do anything
<andrea_> it says simply missing stuff
<andrea_> the error i told you before
<nalioth> andrea_: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" from a terminal?
<andrea_> i am trying it now!! :)
<andrea_> i launched it just before you told me
<nalioth> andrea_: a big problem with upgrading to dapper is that some pkgs don't keep up with their dependencies
<andrea_> i see
<andrea_> maybe my sources file is wrong ..
<nalioth> one should wait until after it finalizes to upgrade (at least wait til a Release Candidate appears)
<andrea_> can you take a look?
<andrea_> yes, as soon as i can get back to have a working kde i will come back to breezy
<andrea_> :)
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<nalioth> andrea_: put it in a pastebin please ^^^
<andrea_> nalioth: i can't paste :)
<andrea_> i will just make a copy and link it in my http server
<andrea_> cp /etc/apt/sources.list /home/andrea/shared-folder/sources.lis
<andrea_> damn it.. wrong place to write :)
<Den> Hi - How do I find out what myencryption settings are for my wifi, which is eth0, on my laptop? (I suspect it might be the problem that on Dapper I can't connect to the net, and ifconfig shows all RX packets are errors.) I'm asking here cause I got no response on #u+1.  Any ideas?
<nalioth> Den: it is best not to use encryption
<JohnFlux> nalioth say what
<Den> nalioth: Yes, but my wifi is not working, I never tried to set encryption, and iwconfig shows all RX packets are errors, so I'm thinking somenow Kub Dapper has set encryption without my knowing it, and that's why I can't connect.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<nalioth> i doubt very much anything has been set by dapper
<kpaolo> does anybody use ntfs with ubuntu??
<andrea_> nalioth: http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/sources.list
<kpaolo> libntfs i mean
<nalioth> more likely you've been hit with the same effect a lot of us have
<kpaolo> does it work properly?
<nalioth> andrea_: did you happen to upgrade from hoary to dapper?
<Den> Is there a "network-manager-kde" ?  How do I get to "network-manager-kde"?
<andrea_> nalioth: no, from breezy to dapper
<andrea_> the first entry was the first ubuntu cd that i had
<Den> nalioth: Was your comment "more likely you've been hit with the same effect a lot of us have" addressed to me?  If yes, what are you referring to?
<nalioth> just asking. andrea_
<andrea_> nalioth: it says something no X screen
<nalioth> Den: i had 2 test machines lose their networking abilities due to dapper upgrades
<nalioth> andrea_: install kubuntu-desktop
<Den> nalioth: When? Is there a bug report on that?  Do you know if anyone is urgently working on getting that fixed?
<andrea_> osshit there are 300 MB to download
<andrea_> :)
<nalioth> Den: of course they are
<Den> nalioth: Great!  Where do I look to find out ASAP if there is a fix for it?
<nalioth> Den: ask in #ubuntu
<Den> nalioth: When was the first time the Dapper update lost networking on your boxes?
<nalioth> for the amd64 box, a month ago, for the ppc box 5 days back
<Den> nalioth: Thx -
<Den> Anyone know if networking is messed up in the current Dapper  for ?X86
<nalioth> Den: my x86 test box is still functioning fine
<Den> nalioth: You're confusing me.  You said "more likely you've been hit with the same effect a lot of us have", but then said "my x86 test box is still functioning fine". - So, is networking operating OK or not?
<alfatau> hello, i'm trying to get the names of the upgradeable packages and upgrade priority for using them in a script. can you help me? i tried grep-dctrl but i'm unable to get info about only upgradeable packages.
<nalioth> my x86 dapper test box is fully functional
<Den> nalioth: Ok, so what then did you mean about "being hit with the same effect ..."???   How is your networking finctional, if you've been hit with that effect?
<nalioth> Den: my ppc and amd64 boxes both lost their networking
<nalioth> i've talked to folks who run x86 dapper boxes who've lost networking
<Den> nalioth: So, you havent' updated your box since you heard others lost their networkin?  Ie, yours still works cause you have refrained from updating it?
<nalioth> Den: there are people in #ubuntu+1 now
<nalioth> Den: i update it every day
<nalioth> how else am i gonna file bugs?
<Den> nalioth: I'm trying to understand you, but I can't understand how you hypothesize I've "been hit with the same efface a lot of us havee" when your own box is working.  Would you clarify that inconsistency for me?
<Den> nalioth: How could your box be working if it's "been hit with the same effect"?
<nalioth> Den: my personal x86 box is still functioning fine. i know a few users (who i know run x86) who have experienced the 'network loss' due to upgrade. my amd64 and ppc boxen have also fallen to it
<nalioth> Den: i started with three (3) test boxes
<nalioth> i now have one left that is still working
<nalioth> 2 of them lost their networking
<Den> nalioth: Well, how could there be an ongoing "effect" if your x86 box is still working, and has been updated to the latest apt-get?
<nalioth> Den: i lost 2 boxes (and all the daily image attempts to bring back the network have been for naught)
<Den> nalioth: So, why didn't your x86 box get lost , if there is still an "effect"?  That's what I don't understand about what you've said.
<nalioth> Den: there are millions of combinations of hardware. some are gonna have problems that others do not.
<alfatau> hello, i'm trying to get the names of the upgradeable packages and upgrade priority for using them in a script. can you help me? i tried grep-dctrl but i'm unable to get info about only upgradeable packages.
<nalioth> alfatau: ask in #ubuntu
<__filip_> How do i turn off the icon that jumping when i start a program?
<hugelmopf> __filip_: only for a certain program or for all programs?
<__filip_> For all programs.
<hugelmopf> System Settings -- Panel -- Launch Feedback (?) (i don't know exactly, what it is called in english)
<__filip_> Okey, i dont either have English.
<__filip_> I found it.
<n3storm> Hi everyone
<nalioth> hi
<JohnFlux> has anyone got scim working in dapper?
<sredna> Anybody got printing with CUPS working in dapper?
<sredna> I need to print something
<pastryness> whenever i add mp3s to my amarok playlist it keeps saying 'Some media could not be loaded (Not playable)' .... what can i do to fix this? its mp3s, it should be playable
<n3storm> sredna: what is your problem with cups? I may help...
<n3storm> I'm not using Dapper, though
<sredna> n3storm: Kdeprinter cant connect, ipp error it claims
<sredna> n3storm: The config seems right, the server is at localhost:631
<n3storm> try  the web interface http://localhost:631
<eriksti> Hey guys.  My "Network Settings" crash when I try to configure a network interface .. anyone else having this problem?  What's the alternative way to configure it?
<sredna> And the permissions for the admin location is fine, and I am a member of all relevant groups
<sredna> n3storm: I haven't found a way to add a printer there
<sredna> Maybe I need to state my username
<n3storm> click on Administration
<n3storm> what does it say?
<_harm> hi, i want to copy a folder via consule how do i do this?
<n3storm> cp -R foldername destinantion, _harm
<andrea_> guys
<andrea_> little problem
<sredna> n3storm: It claims to have found 2 printers that I do not have
<andrea_> if i want to come back to breezy from dapper?
<andrea_> i changed back the sources.list to the breezy ones
<n3storm> sredna: are you on a network?
<sredna> A epson and a canon, both on parralel port #1
<andrea_> anybody can give me an hint?
<sredna> n3storm: Well, I have a router here
<n3storm> andrea_: you can't or is almost impossible
<sredna> And there are other PCs connected to it
<andrea_> ......osshit
<andrea_> so i HAVE to fix dapper
<andrea_> nice...
<XVampireX_> What do I do with .sh files?
<n3storm> sredna: those are the printers
<_harm> harm@debian:/media/data/Backup/Downloads$ /media/data/Backup/Downloads/AnyWear(1).rar
<_harm> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `1'
<XVampireX_> It's a game I downloaded
<sredna> n3storm: I dont' want them, I want my hp that is in parallel port 1 HERE
<sredna> Maybe if I put in a usb cable instead
<_harm> ok.. konqeurer automatically loads any index.html file even from local harddrive how do i disable that?
<n3storm> have you messed with the cups.conf file?
<sredna> n3storm: No
<n3storm> the problem is there, cups is trying to discover all printers in you network
<sredna> I dont' want it to
* sredna unchecks 'show printers shared by other systems'
<n3storm> sredna: go to /etc/cups/
<n3storm> srednan: where did you uncheck that?
<n3storm> sredan: where did you uncheck that?
<sredna> n3storm: The admin page in the web interface
<sredna> But ti doesnt do shit, they are still there
<n3storm> so dapper is using cups 1.2
<n3storm> great
<_nathan_> Can any body help me with a root password problem?
<n3storm> _nathan_: maybe
<n3storm> but there a lot of people asking questions here before reading anything on the web
<n3storm> I hope your problem is a real problem ;)
<texjoachim> hi there!
<n3storm> go ahead, _nathan_
<_nathan_> I installed in expert mode an entered a password... Now I don't seem to be able to access anything that requires one.
<sredna> I miss the correct usb cable
<sredna> n3storm: What should I do in /etc/cups?
<n3storm> parallel or usb?
<sredna> My printer is parrallel (hp 5550)
<n3storm> sredna: nothing nothing, dapper seems to be using cups1.2rc which includes more options on the web interface
<purplefeltangel> why is KDE better than Gnome?
<sredna> n3storm: But printing does not work here
<andrea_> anybody answered me?
<andrea_> i can't go up and check :(
<sredna> purplefeltangel: Who says it is?
<_harm> ok.. konqeurer automatically loads any index.html file even from local harddrive how do i disable that?
<purplefeltangel> sredna: Linus Torvalds, for one
<sredna> purplefeltangel: But basically because it's more consistent and better integrated
<n3storm> _nathan_, try "sudo touch file" on your konsole
<andrea_> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<purplefeltangel> sredna: how so?
<andrea_> exit
<sredna> purplefeltangel: Really, see for yourself
<andrea_> \j #ubuntu+1
<andrea_> exit
<tvoss> hi all
<andrea_> \exit
<purplefeltangel> sredna: i've tried KDE but i can't get over how  ugly it is :S
<andrea_> q
<sredna> purplefeltangel: Then maybe it's not for you
<purplefeltangel> sredna: to me it looks like a really tacky, flashy cross between Luna and Quartz Compositor
<tvoss> purplefeltangel: Try the qtCurve-debs from kde-look.org :-)
<n3storm> purplefeltangel: people using kubuntu ""likes"" more KDE than Gnome
<purplefeltangel> sredna: everyone seems to love it though
<ccc_> purplefeltangel: it's very configurable. just change the looks.
<purplefeltangel> n3storm: pardon?
<andrea_> quit
<andrea_> \quit
<_nathan_> ok
<tvoss> purplefeltangel: Gives a nice gnomeish l'n'f:-)
<purplefeltangel> tvo: l'n'f?
<ccc_> purplefeltangel: my kde looks nothing like the standard kubuntu one. you can change just about anything.
<tvoss> purplefeltangel: look'n'feel
<n3storm> andrea is "/part"
<sredna> n3storm: I have the following problems with it: It does not detect my printer (on gentoo it did), and there appears to be no way to add it
<tvoss> Does anyone know if there is a kde-port of the new dapper-gnome-icon-theme?
* sredna notes that andrea_ did succed in leaving
<_nathan_> Now I am getting su returned an error
<n3storm> purplefeltangel: I mean, there must be as many reasons as persons for that, in the end is a likes dislikes question
<n3storm> in my opinion
<_nathan_> What is "sudo touch file"?
<_nathan_> Supposed to do?
<sredna> _nathan_: Update the mtime of the file on behalf of root
<n3storm> sredna: have a look at /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<n3storm> is the config file
<n3storm> and also have a look at the following url
<sredna> n3storm: I have no idea what to look for
<sredna> It's a apache type config file, that was now changed by the web interface, which makes it more unreadable if that is possible
<_nathan_> is there a way to reset the root password so that it is like a normal install?
<n3storm> sredna: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<tvoss> _nathan_: That means you want to have a normal root user?
* sredna wishes people would use sane font sizes in their web pages and presses CTRL +
<_nathan_> I think so... I am new to all of this. a shadow password
<_nathan_> Funny thing is that I can see it here /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<_nathan_> So I tryed to access it using the recover command from the install cd
<_nathan_> Cannot log into the root account either... At least not from kde login screen
<freaked> hi all. how can i install the nvidia driver in kubuntu?
<_nathan_> adept
<bhna> freaked: sart adept and search for nvidia
<tvoss> _nathan_: There is no "regular" root account in (k)ubuntu available ... to create one, open a terminal and type 'sudo passwd'.
<_nathan_> ok
<freaked> what is a smp kernel for?
<_nathan_> then what log in as root?
<tvoss> _nathan_: Logging in from the login manager as 'root' is disabled by default...you have to enable it by reconfiguring kdm or gdm, don't know which one u r using!
<bhna> _nathan_: with your user password
<sredna> The concept of discarding the main control panel when a function is chosen is really odd
* sredna wants kcontrol instead
<_nathan_> How do I access kdm gdm?
<tvoss> sredna: Same for me :-)
<bhna> sredna: alt-f2 kcontrol
<sredna> I know, bhna :)
<_nathan_> su returned an error
<tvoss> _nathan_: What does the error message say?
<bhna> _nathan_: sudo
<sredna> _nathan_: sudo -i will give you a root shell. Kdesu <command> will run whichever GUI app as root
* sredna gets nowhere, it's still not possible for KDE to connect to the cups server
<freaked> can someone please point me to the wiki page where the installation of the nvidia driver is described?
<sredna> Can I downgrade the annoying ***** to something that works?
<_nathan_> This is pissing me off I guess I will reinstall again...
<pastryness> freaked, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8178.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dapper -> error with ATI drivers :(
<_nathan_> It takes for ever
<Tallia1Kubuntu> reboot time though
<_nathan_> is there anyway to install from the hardrive instead of CD
<_nathan_> I don't have access to the net all of the time and I would like to be able to recover the packages I install when I have to reinstall
<sredna> DAMNED
<sredna> Does anyone know a distro with a working CUPS system?
<pastryness> im having trouble getting 4 channels to work. i pick 4 channels on kmix but still only 2 of my speakers get sound out. im using nForce 2
<sredna> And it seems useless to do anything about this at all, since it does not seem to pick up my printer anyways. But why on earth not?
<ubuntu> Hi. Is anyone free to help with a problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> declan:  ask the question, and if someone knows, they will answer
<Riddell> declan: just ask
<declan> You are gonna sigh at the newbie, but I upgraded from breezy to dapper using apt
<djib> hey, what are the "proposed" repos ?
<declan> Looks like the GUI wont load  and I dont know how to get back
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<mikeblamires> declan, you don't have an old nvidia card do you?
<Riddell> declan: does X work?
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<declan> i dont think x is working. It says it had a problem with display
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell
<declan> i have a prosavage s3 integrated
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> declan: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Riddell> you can try and see if X is working with the command `X` and quitting with control-alt-backspace
<declan> thanks. I am running off the live cd at the moment so i can use my machine.
<declan> Is there anything else I can try?
<sredna> I appear to have a lot of stuff loaded that I dont' need - bluetooth for example
<Riddell> sredna: cups in dapper is broken, in the released 5.10 (breezy) it should work fine
<Riddell> sredna: don't use it then
<sredna> Riddell: It appears that that is the solution
<Riddell> declan: copy the xorg.conf files from the working live CD
<Riddell> declan: and make sure you have fully upgraded and kubuntu-desktop is still installed?
<Riddell> sredna: where does bluetooth appear?
<declan> erm.... how do I do that? I am still a newb (I know, i shouldnt have got dapper!)
<sredna> Riddell: I was looking at dmesg output, to see if there was something about my printer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there something that makes the bluetooth stuff not automatically be installed, at the first install?
<_nathan> How do I turn off the root password
<Hobbsee> seems a bit silly, if one does not have any bluetooth devices
<sredna> Riddell: There is a whole bunch of lines saying  '[4308274.421000]  lp0: ECP mode' btw, but I have no idea what that means
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, but the bluetooth stuff should keep itself hidden on the GUI until it detects a bluetooth device
<_nathan> Niether the root nor the my user pass get me access to any of the control systems.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm...there are still programs in the kmenu for it...
<Riddell> _nathan: in breezy?
<_nathan> yes
<_nathan> not upgraded
<_nathan> can't access adept
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure, but there's lots of programmes installed you don't use, we can't pick a perfect selection of programmes :)
<Riddell> _nathan: make sure breezy-updates is installed
<_nathan> I know that there has got to be a way to fix this with out reinstalling
<_nathan> Can't update without access to adept.
<_nathan> can I update from a console? I seem to be able to access root there
<Riddell> declan: copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere it won't disappear when you reboot
<Riddell> _nathan: yes
<_nathan> what is the command?
<Riddell> _nathan: edit  /etc/apt/sources.list to enable breezy-updates and security  ; sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_nathan> Ok...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that is true.
<declan> is there an easy way to go back to breezy once I have used dist-upgrade?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I create a network boot server on my Kubuntu?
<Flosoft> so that pcs can boot an network image from it?
<Riddell> declan: no
<_nathan> Thank you it seems to be working
<declan> Oh dear. In that case, whats the best way to backup my data and reinstall Kubuntu(breezy)?
<_nathan> seems faster than using adept
<_nathan> Is it possible to reset the root password to the default in a normal install?
* OdyX needs people seeding Kubuntu Flight 6 in *.torrent.
<_harm> I need to disable the auto open index.html! i cant view a folder cuz everytime konqeurer just opens the index
<jind> Long time until dapper is released? ca?
<_nathan> I would like to check out gnome will installing it hurt kde
<eriksti> Could anyone send me sources.list?  I've messed it up, and I'm not able to receive the keys when using the Srouces.list generator
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<eriksti> thanks, Hobbsee, I'll check it out
<Flosoft> OdyX ... wheres the torrent?
<Flosoft> I can also put it onto my mirror server
<OdyX> Flosoft: im looking for the live => http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-live-i386.iso.torrent
<OdyX> and for the install => http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> one sec
<Flosoft> i'll add it to my torrent server and mirrors
<knoppixTallia1> hi there
<bimberi> _nathan: no, should be fine, you can install ubuntu-desktop to get the full ubuntu gnome setup
<knoppixTallia1> i still have a problem with dapper
<knoppixTallia1> when i did the upgrade i dunno why the plug and play system have been uninstalled
<bimberi> _nathan: the root password isn't set during the normal install (hence disabling login to the root account)
<Flosoft> ok ... added both of them
<knoppixTallia1> is it easy to "create" the eth device?
<ccc_> jind: june 1st
<OdyX> Flosoft: Cool
<knoppixTallia1> as hotplug do?
<Flosoft> upload limit per torrent: 4096 kbit/s
<jind> ccc_, thanks!
<Flosoft> ok ... they're running
<n3storm> sredna: one thing, the cups version you have installed on dapper is a beta or release candidate
<Flosoft> brb
<n3storm> I think you will find many more problems and without more background on debian system....
<n3storm> in my point of view you should move to kubuntu breezy, the stable release
<knoppixTallia1> in dapper, which are the packages that do plug and play?
<|Flosoft|> hey again
<knoppixTallia1> mine are uninstalled, so i can't even connect to the net and download them....
<knoppixTallia1> plz i need help
<_nathan> Bbimberi: I realize that but now that it is activated I would like to deactivate it
<sredna> n3storm: Had I foreseen this I would have tried that. I was adviced that there was no serious problems left with dapper
<ubuntu> my system won't boot i've dapper
<Hobbsee> n3storm: sredna's a developer...he can probably cope...
<n3storm> knoppixTallia1: please stop installing Dapper as your first linux distribution, is unstable yet, try Kubuntu Breezy
<ubuntu> have other people the same problem
<n3storm> sredna: are you reeding knoppixTallia1 prob?
<sredna> ?
<knoppixTallia1> n3storm, i updated breezy
<knoppixTallia1> and they tell me there's no way of coming back
<knoppixTallia1> the problem is that i have no plug and play
<knoppixTallia1> that is i can't connect to the net
<n3storm> Hobbsee: but he "needs" to print and he is using a beta distro in a production enviroment
<Hobbsee> n3storm: true.
<n3storm> knoppixTallia1: try installing hotplug and udev packages...
<Hobbsee> printing is one of the few places with great big errors, on everyone's system
<_nathan> Still getting the su problem... perhaps a reboot
<n3storm> Hobbsee: mmm, not in mandriva, sorry to say
<n3storm> and Breezy is behaving perfectly in my system
<Hobbsee> n3storm: knoppixTallia1's getting help in #ubuntu+1 as well, FYI
<n3storm> Hobbsee: thanks very much
<Hobbsee> n3storm: i meant within the people running kubuntu dapper
<Hobbsee> although mine's working - no idea why -
<Hobbsee> sometimes it works if you upgrade off earlier versions, i dont know why
<Hobbsee> oh well
<n3storm> Hobbsee: Dapper is using cups beta too, so it's a beta over a beta!!! ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, what's the "new" hotplug for dapper?
<Hobbsee> oh so we do have the beta in there now?  that must be why
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, i need to download it...
<Hobbsee> got no idea - i dont think they were having one
<n3storm> I just compiled cups 1.2rc1 to help sredna
<sredna> Wow
<n3storm> and it goes very nice
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, so how plug and play is made?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<sredna> Come to DK, and I'll buy you a beer
<knoppixTallia1> Tm_T, hey.... dapper is not really working as you said..
<knoppixTallia1> Tm_T, i have no more plug and play
<Hobbsee> but you can plug in a USB mouse or whatever, and it'll work
<n3storm> sredna: it went very easy, and I'm a kind of printing system migration expert at my job
* Hobbsee blames the graphics cards
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, no i can't
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, no plug and play
<knoppixTallia1> Hobbsee, on ubuntu+1 they say "udev"
<Hobbsee> well, usually it's possible
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm in that room as well
<Hobbsee> have you installed udev, and tried it yet?
<knoppixTallia1> i can't
<knoppixTallia1> i have no connection under kubuntu
<knoppixTallia1> i have to download them by hand
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.org
<knoppixTallia1> thnx :)
<asraniel> anyone knows how to dowload music from the ipod with amarok?
<sredna> n3storm: Do you suggest that I do that (compile) as well?
<Hobbsee> asraniel: ask that in #amarok if you get no answer here
<avinoam> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup an ad-hoc wireless network so that my laptop with ubuntu can host internet for my friend's laptop with windows xp. I couldn't find a howto. Any ideas?
<n3storm> sredna: no, I don't think so
<n3storm> mmmm
<sredna> Ok
<n3storm> sredna: have you created a root user?
<sredna> n3storm: No
<n3storm> please do
<sredna> Sodo adduser root?
<sredna> Sudo
<simian__> i've been playing doom3 but when i exit my screen resolution is all wrong
<n3storm> "sudo passwd"
<simian__> is there a command i can type to fix this
<sredna> n3storm: Done
<genioreal> hi i just switch yo kubuntu, how can i add a /home/ icon on the desktop?
<n3storm> try to do "su" now
<sredna> Works
<Hobbsee> genioreal: right click on desktop, create new, link to location
* sredna gots for coffee
<n3storm> go to administration again
<n3storm> try this link http://localhost:631/admin?op=add-printer
<n3storm> sredna:
<bh4tw> you could create an image of the harddrive for easy recovery
<bh4tw> sorry wrong post
<sredna> n3storm: I can do that, waiting for it to list ppd files
<n3storm> ok
<sredna> I selected HP(HPLIP)
<n3storm> ok
<sredna> With HP, the model was not listed
<n3storm> wait
<n3storm> 990C model is the equivalent
<n3storm> sredna: did you find it?
<sredna> Yes
<sredna> It works
<sredna> Thank you very much
<sredna> It prints a test page
<n3storm> sredna: great!
<sredna> You are my hero of the day, truely
<n3storm> hahaha
<n3storm> not at all
<n3storm> I'm happy too
<sredna> n3storm: Interrestingly, the kde printing system is now working as well
<sredna> Must have been the missing root account
<n3storm> I am sure
<n3storm> I always enable it as soon as I can
<sredna> Well, there are a few places where it is required
<genioreal> is the Kubuntu Flight 6 stable yet?
<Hobbsee> genioreal: dapper is not stable.
<n3storm> genioreal: no it isn't
<n3storm> Hobbsee: :)
<genioreal> ok
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> dapper is not stable, and if you try to use an exploit, then i will ban you.  both of these are very simple facts.  lol
* Hobbsee seems to need to call upon these often!
<_nathan> Back again I am still getting the "su returned an error" after the upgrade...
<Hobbsee> _nathan: why not use sudo -s?
<sredna> Now I fixed it to use the hpjis driver, so I'm one happy chap
<n3storm> hplip is the substitute of the hpjis sredna
<_nathan> ?
<n3storm> hplip, in fact, includes hpjis
<sredna> n3storm: I used the HP (HPLIP) group in the kde add pritner wizard, which gave me the driver combination Foomatic/hpjis for my model
<n3storm> ok ok
<_nathan> Hobbsee: I want to launch adept or kcontrol
<n3storm> if it works for you go ahead
<Hobbsee> _nathan: kdesu appname?
<GNU_Style>  is microsoft really patenting the ONES and ZEROS?
<Hobbsee> or sudo -s in a shell, to get a root shell, and then the app name
<leonidis> good moring every one
<leonidis> i am a new kubuntu user
<VRWarper> no, just the real number set
<n3storm> Hobbsee: I dont't agree
<leonidis> located in greece
<leonidis> and i would lik some  help
<n3storm> you can't run X apps from su, do you?
<Hobbsee> su doesnt work on kubuntu - from sudo -s, yes you can
<Hobbsee> i think so, anywya
<leonidis> i would like to play radio statios from network but how can i do that?????
<Hobbsee> n3storm: looks like you can
<n3storm> I can't
<_nathan> I just want this to work... Click on adept -> enter password -> get quanta or 3d chess or what ever
<n3storm> :(
<Hobbsee> weird
<VRWarper> :| just sudo adept
<VRWarper> or if that doesnt work you can try
<VRWarper> kdesu adept
<_nathan> ok
<VRWarper> they appear to do the same thing except kdesu is something part of kde
<VRWarper> ^^ oh well
<Hobbsee> !+kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<VRWarper> meh i guess you are suppose to use kdesu
<_nathan> I already ran the update to no avail
<_nathan> The problem has something to do with the fact that I enabled the root password
<VRWarper> does it?
<VRWarper> i have root enabled too
<VRWarper> and sudo/kdesu works fine for me
<VRWarper> what happens when you do kdesu adept
<_nathan> I enter my password and the "su conversation fails"
<_nathan> I did not have this problem last time I installed and I have installed a lot and I am tired of it.
<GNU_Style> any names of good and simple FTP anf HTTP server for windows?
<_nathan> actually I did but the update seemed to fix it
<_nathan> Maybe if I log in as root and run the update again
<_nathan> sudo apt-updater does not seem to do anything
<_nathan> just returns the prompt
<VRWarper> GNU_Style: why are you asking that in a linux channel -_-
<_nathan> Maybe becaue it will work
<Chousuke> GNU_Style: a windows port of ftpd? :p
<GNU_Style> cuz i want GNU, yes if theres a port what name?
<Chousuke> GNU_Style: have you used google? :P
<GNU_Style> Chousuke, yes, but I want peoples opinion
<Chousuke> Hmm :/
<Chousuke> Well I have no idea what is a good windows FTP server.
<vinboy> bulletproof ftp server
<_nathan> Is there some way to launch gui stuff from a root shell. I seem to have access there
<Chousuke> vinboy: that's not GNU stuff though. ;P
<vinboy> ooooopsss
<vinboy> sorry i didn't read above
<vinboy> haha
<vinboy> yea bulletproof isn't gnu
<Chousuke> if you want GNU stuff you'd be better off using a Free operating system for starters.
<_nathan> what does touch file do?
<Chousuke> _nathan: it's the same as if you had edited the file
<Chousuke> also, a file by that name will be created if it didn't already exist
<_nathan> I don't understand... Like a save as? Some file has been modified now "touch file" tells the system
<sponzor> how to start sshd in kubuntu?
<vinboy> i feel that kubuntu is nicer than ubuntu
<vinboy> and ubuntu is much better than many other linux os out there
<Chousuke> _nathan: touch just simulates modification.
<_nathan> From where, who manipulated it?
<Chousuke> _nathan: good for doing stuff which depends on file modification times and other stuff.
<_nathan> like what changing a password?
<natasha> how can I change my user name?
<sponzor> how to start ssh server in kubuntu?
<sponzor> ?
<Chousuke> _nathan: no.
<_nathan> I am lost here I have no access to any of the administrative tools in kde. What good is this system
<Chousuke> _nathan: sometimes you want a file to appear as if it had been modified, without actually opening it in an application and saving it.
<Chousuke> _nathan: touch simply does that.
<Blippe> sponzor, get "open ssh server" from synaptic...
<Chousuke> _nathan: use sudo
<_nathan> Damn I am whining...
<_nathan> sudo what
<Chousuke> well, sudo apt-get install <application> for example
<Chousuke> to install apps
<_nathan> sudo kcontrol does nothing and i cannot figure out how to launch it from a console
<Chousuke> all of the GUI application should prompt for a password when needed
<Chousuke> applications*'
<_nathan> what the hell good is a gui front end for apt-get if I can't get to it
<Chousuke> _nathan: why can't you?
<Chousuke> _nathan: it should be in the menus.
<Chousuke> what's wrong with it
<sponzor> Blippe synaptic?
<_nathan> The gui apps ask for a password tell me it's wrong and do nothing
<Chousuke> _nathan: are you giving it the correct password (your own)
<Blippe> sponzor, sorry, i meant adept
<Chousuke> also, are you an administrator user?
<_nathan> This time it did not even get that far just "su returned with an error"
<_nathan> I am the only user
<Chousuke> did you do a regular install?
<_nathan> created by me not more than a half hour ago
<Chousuke> oh, hmm
<sponzor> Blippe i m lost now how to open ssh server in shell
<sponzor> ?
<Chousuke> so it wasn't created during install?
<_nathan> no i did not and i entered a root password
<Chousuke> no wonder then
<Chousuke> IIRC, for sudo to work, you must belong to the wheel group
<_nathan> what
<Blippe> sponzor, if it is installed, just type "ssh [username] @[server] " in konsole
<Chousuke> _nathan: kUbuntu uses sudo for root by default.
<Blippe> sponzor, you could try it with "ssh localhost"
<Chousuke> _nathan: most applications assume that instead of root you have a proper sudo setup
<_nathan> How can i get them to "un-assume" that
<sponzor> k
<Chousuke> _nathan: I have no idea.
<_nathan> **** this guess its reinstall time
<Chousuke> nah.
<Chousuke> _nathan: You should just use sudo. It doesn't have any disadvantages over root
<_nathan> sudo for what it doesn't do anything
<Blippe> _nathan, it gives you root-priviligies
<Chousuke> log in as root and add your regular user to the wheel grou
<sponzor> ok i installed ssh with apt-get install ssh :P
<Blippe> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sponzor> how to start it now
<_nathan> I can't log in as root
<Chousuke> um.
<_nathan> at least I don't know how
<Blippe> sponzor, in konsole type "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<sponzor> ok
<Chousuke> run "su" in a terminal
<Chousuke> and give the root password you issued during install
<_nathan> ok
<_nathan> i have a root terminal
<Chousuke> right.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Chousuke> _nathan: now you should add your regular user to the wheel group
<Chousuke> _nathan: adduser <username> wheel
<sponzor> ok it works now
<_nathan> k
<Chousuke> iirc, wheel users are administrator users with sudo rights.
<Chousuke> then you must log out and log in again, and sudo should work
<Chousuke> unless there is something else wrong.
<_nathan> adduser: The group `wheel' does not exist.
<_nathan> does it need to be in brackets
<GNU_Style> is there a BASH for windows?
<Chousuke> _nathan: hm
<VRWarper> try cyg-win
<Chousuke> Your setup really differs from the default :/
<Chousuke> I wish I was running ubuntu now so I could ascertain a few things. :P
<_nathan> I don't see how all i did was enter a password for root... Everything else I left the same
<Chousuke> you did an expert install?
<_nathan> yes
<Chousuke> Hmm. :/
<Chousuke> Maybe that leaves sudo unconfigurred.
<Chousuke> -r
<Chousuke> meaning that you will have to create the wheel group and edit /etc/sudoers manually to make it work
<_nathan> I can't access anywhere that I know of to do thos things.
<Chousuke> well, you can gain access to a root terminal
<Chousuke> which is all you need.
<Chousuke> Weird though.
<Chousuke> I'm almost sure that the GUI apps should be able to use plain su if sudo is disabled.
<Chousuke> but since you did and expert install, the system assumes you know how to configure such things yourself.
<_nathan> Oh I see
<Chousuke> an*
<_nathan> I added the group wheel
<inc|freaky> hi all. i just installed ksmoothdock - how to get rid of the kde kicker?
<Chousuke> use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<inc|freaky> witzhout removing an existing application dock panel?
<_nathan> should I add my user name to "wheel"?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> and then you need to edit /etc/sudoers
<Chousuke> with visudo!
<Chousuke> (just run visudo as root)
<_nathan> what do I add
<Chousuke> let's see.
<_nathan> it looks different from the last install
<sponzor> how to instal .rpm
<sponzor> in shell?
<sponzor> nmap-4.01-1.x86_64.rpm
<Chousuke> _nathan: I can't remember sudo's syntax.
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> "%wheel ALL = (ALL) ALL" or something
<_nathan> what is "wheel"
<Chousuke> visudo should complain if that's brokne
<Chousuke> _nathan: wheel is the group you just created.
<Chousuke> that line in the sudoers file means that anyone in the wheel group is allowed to run any command as root using sudo
<Chousuke> so if you want an user to be able to act as an administrator, you can add that user to the wheel group.
<zaba_> sponzor: I not sure that debian-based systems can install RPMs
<_nathan> why did I name it wheel
<_nathan> whynot admin?
<Chousuke> _nathan: tradition :P
<_nathan> or something
<sponzor> hmm sux
<_nathan> Ahh
<_nathan> Teach the noob
<Chousuke> admin would make more sense to me too though. :D
<_nathan> That is how it was set up before
<Chousuke> oh wel
<Chousuke> well*
<Chousuke> it doesn't really matter.
<_nathan> what about this line? user_name ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Chousuke> that gives a specific user access to sudo
<_nathan> do I need to reboot for this to work?
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> just log out and log in again
<_nathan> k
<_nathan> brb
<sponzor> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sponzor> See `config.log' for more details.
<sponzor> ?
<_nathan> I think that it is working... Adept is bogging the system
<Chousuke> bogging?
<Chousuke> :|
<Chousuke> did it accept your password this time?
<_nathan> Ya limited ram... Adept really slows me down
<_nathan> yes
<_nathan> Thank you so much
<Chousuke> ah.
<Chousuke> Well, glad that it's working now.
<_nathan> Dammit I was readdy to start pulling hair.
<_nathan> Gatta alot to learn...
<zaba_> sponzor: what's problems? your gcc isn't working correctly...
<sponzor> muh i dont know this sux
<_nathan> If I install gnome will it effect kde
<tristanmike> _nathan: no, not at all
<_nathan> will I be able to switch back and forth or only one ata time
<tristanmike> _nathan: well, in gnome there is an option to start another session, which means you can run ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time, i'm not sure if Kubuntu has the same options
<_nathan> Is it possible to remove specific componets of kde? Last time I tryed it wanted to remove everything
<tristanmike> it depends on what you want to remove, if you want to remove Konqueror, I'd say it's a no go
<_nathan> That would not make much sense... In a way konqueror is KDE
<tristanmike> I know ;)
<tristanmike> some people might want to try and get rid of it
<noteventime> :) Is anyone in here using wpa supplicant?
<_trojan_> how is dapper coming along?  any testers?
<_nathan> I am still out on it... The integration is nice but it seems like it is trying to do an awful lot.
<noteventime> I'm using dapper
<noteventime> Wow, the notwork-manager-kde is awsome :d
<pradeepto> I am using dapper too
<_trojan_> any blender users on dapper?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> me
<pradeepto> btw I installed dapper 5  couple of days back, will apt-get dist-upgrade update it to stuff that is there in df6 ?
<danimo> is ghostscript working properly for all of you with dapper?
<danimo> for it it constantly runs out of memory with a lot of pdfs
<_trojan_> how is it working noteventime
<noteventime> Great :D
<mart> Question:  Suppose I'm getting rendering problems for certain values of "System Settings->Appearance->GTK styles and fonts" in emacs, what would I file a bug against?
<_trojan_> noteventime: did you try the python scripts?
<noteventime> Yes
<_trojan_> and?
<noteventime> Well, not all of them, but the ones i used worked
<_trojan_> :P
<noteventime> I've had no problems at all with blende
<noteventime> r
<_trojan_> graphics card?
<noteventime> Built in Intel ;)
<mart> uh, I should re-phrase that:  suppose I'm getting rendering problems in emacs for certain values of "K-> System Settings-> Appearance-> GTK styles", what would I file a bug against?
<_trojan_> noteventime: do you use torque?
<noteventime> It's a centrino laptop
<noteventime> no, I've used crystal space
<_trojan_> I may give dapper a whirl
<noteventime> Do so
<noteventime> Generally it feels more stable than breezy
<_trojan_> no kidding.  I would rather be using 2.41
<noteventime> You know flight 6 is out, right?
<_trojan_> yep
<_trojan_> i have ubuntu breezy on another hd
<_trojan_> but kubuntu is slick
<eriksti> what must I do to be able to select the gstreamer engine for amarok?  I have installed gstreamer but I can't chose in in the engine tab in amarok
<pradeepto> guys I installed df5 couple of days back, will apt-get dist-upgrade get the stuff from df6 too?
<eriksti> can only chose xine and aRts
<_trojan_> pradeepto: if not just $sudo apt-get
<pradeepto> hmmmm
<pradeepto> thanks
<_trojan_> yep
<eriksti> did the package amarok-gstreamer get a new name or something, or replaced somehow?
<mart> eriksti: I'm using pool-dapper/amarok-gstreamer_1.4-beta1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mart> which I guess must be from kubuntu.org, rather than the main tree
<eriksti> do you have full url to it?
<mart> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2/pool-dapper/
<mart> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2 dapper main
<mart> oh, wait
<mart> I'm using beta1
<mart> eriksti: perhaps it's become amarok-engines?
<eriksti> I have already installed amarok-engines and amarok-engine.. only have xine and aRts
<mart> eriksti: no, you're right, it definately seems to have gone somewhere...
<killian> can i upgrade from flight 4 to flight6?
<mart> eriksti: it's there in beta1, but not in beta2 :-S
<mart> beta1 is at http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1/pool-dapper/
<eriksti> I'll try that one then
<mart> eriksti: I've been using it since it was released with no problems.
<not_even_time> sharp3d.sourceforge.net
<not_even_time> ^-- Cool, but I cant get it to do anything
<_trojan_> noteventime: where did you get flight 6?
<noteventime> _trojan_: I'm using flight 5, but wait a minute I'll get the URL
<_trojan_> thankyou
<noteventime> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<noteventime> np
<mart> eriksti: from the changlelog:
<mart> +  * In addition, and after a bit of chit-chat with upstream, follow their wishes and not package aKode at all (bye amarok-arts), and don't include GStreamer 0.10 support for now.
<visik7> will be breezy -> dapper upgrade painless ?
<_trojan_> visik7: yep
<eriksti> mart: I'm trying the beta now, I had 1.3.9 earlier
<visik7> _trojan_:  but for example: apps using gstreamer 0.8 will work with gstreamer 0.10 ?
<asraniel> no, like amarok that does not support gstreamer 0.10 atm
<eriksti> so which engines are you using for amaroK guys? I wanna listen to radio and I don't really care as long as it works
<_trojan_> visik7: if not you just get both
<visik7> :/
<visik7> eriksti: I use xine with alsa
<mart> eriksti: xine, also
<eriksti> amarok starts hanging and stuff when I try to connect to a stream when using xine
<mart> need to set a proxy?
<eriksti_> ah okay.. I've had my lap for 18 months and today I finally got wireless working.. radio worked when I got off wlan and used normal stuff
<eriksti_> wlan was a real pain, but rather easy once I found the solution.  Had to use this: http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/
* mart weeps at the prospect of having to figure out how to use the bug system...
<mart> yes!!!! Isn't it great when someones already filed the bug for you :)
<inc|freaky> hi all. what is a good solution to remotely control a linux pc (KDE or completely) from a computer running windows xp?
<inc|freaky> GUI
<Kyral> FreeNX? VNC?
<inc|freaky> which one of these is better?
<Kyral> IMHO FreeNX
<Kyral> but like all things in this Open Source world, its a matter of opinion :P
<m0ns00n> Any good mysql editors for QT other than mysql-navigator
<m0ns00n> mysql-cc isn't supported anymore and doesn't run stable..
<m0ns00n> mysql-admin/query browser has black text hard coded, so I can't see it on a black background (I won't let the app dictate my color scheme that's just wrong =))
<shoreflyer> hi there, anyone ever got  hibernation working on kubuntu?
<burepe> I want to install Ktorrent 1.2 because my 1.0 doesn't work. 1.2 is not available in adept so could someone tell me how to install 1.2?
<shoreflyer> burepe: what repositories are in your sources file?
<cryptoboats> How do I find other channels?
<cryptoboats> This is my 1st time using IRC
<MetaMorfoziS> /list
<MetaMorfoziS> type /list
<tristanmike> but that will list way too many
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<mart> cryptoboats: there's a link in the topic for ubuntu related bugs
<MetaMorfoziS> this is a big network
<tristanmike> !irc
<ubotu> [irc]  info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<mart> that's the one.
<MetaMorfoziS> if you find one current, filter it
<MetaMorfoziS> if your client support:
<MetaMorfoziS> /list linux
<tristanmike> check out the wiki, it will give you a list of ubuntu releated irc rooms
<cryptoboats> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> /list ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> for all rooms that name contains *ubuntu*
<burepe> shoreflyer I have the latest kde repo but that didn't give me the 1.2
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> is there anything similar to post-it note that I can stick on my desktop?
<mart> knotes
<vinboy> or sticky note
<vinboy> oh ok
<vinboy> thanks
<mart> vinboy: but the real thing is much more practical :)
<vinboy> i dislike the real thing :)
<vinboy> waste of paper
<mart> vinboy: if you use kontact, there's the "Notes" feature in that too.
<vinboy> i'll try the knotes first
<vinboy> kontact sound like a big app
<mart> yep.
<tvoss> Hi @ll
<tvoss> Does anyone know if there's a kde-port of the dapper-gnome-icon-theme?
<bkn> hi, is there anyone in here running kubuntu on a powerbook and has MOL running?
<vinboy> omg
<vinboy> i'm so impressed with KDE's applications
<nico8481> hi
<Snake__> Riddell: Ping
<n3storm> I had compiled an application and I don't know where the make install left the files
<n3storm> the app is working though
<Snake__> ubotu: tell n3storm about checkinstall
<Snake__> Use that from now on
<n3storm> thanks ver much
<Snake__> Where can I get QT 1.4 Librarys
<ruedy> hi, im a linux newbie an i need your help: how can i format a participation?
<Snake__> How do you format a participation?
<Snake__> You mean a Partition?
<ruedy> possible
<Snake__> heh
<Snake__> If your in windows, you need something like parition magic, if you in linux, use gparted
<ruedy> ok
<ruedy> (what is gparted?)
<Snake__> a program, are you in kubuntu right now?
<ruedy> jep
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Snake__> Wait
<Snake__> NO
<ruedy> can i get this program with adept?
<Snake__> Youll need to get a live disk, you cant have the hard drive mounted
<Snake__> Do you have a ubuntu live?
<ruedy> (is this a program too?)
<Riddell> Snake__: hmm?
<Snake__> Riddell: I came across a program called kweather, and I need to know, how in the hell do programs that buggy make the repos????
<Snake__> !livecd
<Snake__> ubotu: tell ruedy about livecd
<Snake__> ruedy: get that
<Snake__> ruedy: get the Ubuntu Live cd, burn it, use it to parition your hard drive
<Riddell> Snake__: kweather is part of KDE
<Snake__> Riddell: Oh really.. I had to install >.<
<Snake__> Riddell: Well am I the only one that noticed that is one of the buggiest programs in the whole of KDE?
<Snake__> I know its only small, but wtf?
<vge> anyone know a little gui program that i know em i connected to net or not?
<Riddell> Snake__: all patches happily accepted
<Snake__> Riddell: I wish I could code
<Tm_T> :)
<martin> vge: type ifconfig in a console window. that'll give you information regarding IP etc
<vge> i know i know
* Tm_T is playing around with KDE4 stuff
<Snake__> Tm_T: wawawa wahhtt??
* Snake__ wants
<vge> i just need a program in taskbar that shows is my net down or up?
* OdyX wonders why KNetworkManager doesn't allow her to manage a fixed IP connection.
<Tm_T> Snake__: if you enjoy looking crashy buggy and unusable windows' then svn up!
<martin> sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde (it's in Universe)
<Tm_T> =)
<Snake__> Tm_T: ehhh.....no thanx k
<Snake__> :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> why not
<Tm_T> come on, some fun
<Snake__> Tm_T: anywhere I can get some offical screenies tho?
<Tm_T> official? =)
<Snake__> Tm_T: ya as in, not concept art
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/blog/kde4-kate_01.png
<Snake__> Tm_T: intresting
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> I'm trying to get kopete compiled
<OdyX> Tm_T: I'm real bad tester.... The error/bug I gave you (not showing status messages) on Kopete was even a lack of option search. Really sorry.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> no worries
<xwings> Hi Guys .. any idea on Dapper's VLC ? borken ?
<Danny> I'm back :)
<stanislav> j #truehiphop
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does anyone know a good Tag editor?
<ccc_> Flosoft: id3 tags?
<Flosoft> yes
<ccc_> i use amarok, it does the job great
<DeeZiD> amarok
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> but it does not rename files ... and the cddb is bad?  (MusicBrainz)
<Flosoft> I gotta edit about 770 songs
<ccc_> well you asked for a tag editor, not a file renamer :)
<Flosoft> true ... but the most important thing for me is a fast cddb
<Flosoft> so I can quickly get all the tags
<Flosoft> and Amarok is not that good in it
<ccc_> works fine here, with 1.4 beta2
<ccc_> check out easytag, i think it's alright
<Flosoft> easy tag is very slow ...
<Flosoft> I tried that ..
<ccc_> ok
<OdyX> Somebody using Ifplugd successfully ?
<alexnicol> Anyone around?
<burepe> hi
<burepe> !japanese
<ubotu> burepe: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dereks__> how is the best way to mount a drive so all users have read/write access? what would the fstab entry lool like?
<misieq> hi! i want to install kubuntu, however i have only kubuntu install cd and ubuntu install dvd (both are breezy). due to lack of space there is no gcc and numerous other useful packages on kubuntu cd. which is the better way to install kubuntu: install it from the dvd amd add kubuntu cd to apt and install kubuntu-desktop or rather start installation from kubuntu cd and install needed packages from ubuntu dvd?
<tvoss> dereks__: /dev/hd*
<tvoss> dereks__: sorry ... :-) one moment:-)
<misieq> dereks__: afaik there's option 'users'...
<dereks__> tvoss: ok, thanks :)
<dereks__> here is the fstab entry i have currently /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
<tvoss> dereks__: /dev/hd*  /mountpoint fs-type( vfat, ext3 ) user, exec,umask=0000  0  0
<tristanmike> misieq: you can add "ubuntu" repos and and install from that, that should work for you
<dereks__> so just add the user option?
<misieq> tristanmike: so should i install from kubuntu cd or ubuntu dvd?
<tvoss> dereks__: right
<dereks__> do i need the umask?
<tvoss> dereks__: and i would add the umask-entry as well
<dereks__> ok
<dereks__> whats it do?
<misieq> i'd like to have both, kde and gnome, however i'd rather like to start kde by default
<tristanmike> misieq: if I understand you right, I'd install using the Kubuntu CD then when it's install, edit your sources.list file to include Ubuntu repos, then install what you want from there, after Kubuntu is installed
<tvoss> dereks__: umask specifies the octet mask of bytes that are _not_ set
<frank23> misieq: if you have a decent internet connection, it doesn't matter. everything is available whit the repositories
<tristanmike> misieq: oh, that's easy then
<dereks__> ok
<tvoss> dereks__: umask=0000 just means no byte is not set -> everything is allowed for everyone
<dereks__> tvoss: is there a way to "reload" fstab?
<tristanmike> misieq: just install Ubuntu, then install Kubuntu, it will ask you which one you want to make default
<misieq> frank23: can u call 256kbps dwon a decent connection? ;)
<dereks__> to check if it worked
<misieq> *down
<tvoss> dereks__: just unmount the drive and then mount again ...
<frank23> misieq: much better that modem ;)
<dereks__> tvoss: will that use the fstab settings?
<misieq> frank23: used to have one like 2 years ago...
<tristanmike> misieq: you might be able to just add the ubuntu dvd line to your sources.list and pull files from there that way too, that way you won't have to download it, but I've never tried it that way myself
<tvoss> dereks__: for sure ... mount always acts on the current fstab settings.
<dereks__> tvoss: it didn't
<tvoss> dereks__: could you post the line of fstab again? as well as the command you used to mount the device?
<tristanmike> misieq: is my way no good to you?
<dereks__> tvoss: fstab-"/dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user,umask,exec 0       0"
<dereks__> tvoss: command-"0"
<dereks__> tvoss: command-" [13:14]  [dereks__(+i)]  [6:#kubuntu(+cn)]  [Act: 1,3,5,7,8] 
<dereks__> sorry bout that
<dereks__> tvoss: command="sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1/"
<nuky> hey, what to do you use for viewing .svgz and .svg files? is there a .svg or .svgz plugin for gwenview? cos i can't view svg files other than with konqueror which crashes sometimes..
<tvoss> dereks__: you have to remove defaults from your line and specify 'umask=0000'
<dereks__> tvoss: why don't we want defaults?
<tvoss> dereks__: and try 'mount /mnt/sdb1' without sudo!
<dereks__> haha
<dereks__> ok
<misieq> errrr... i accidentally just brought up some window called 'katapult' what does that do and how do i bring it up again?
<dereks__> tvoss: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1/
<dereks__> mount: only root can do that
<tvoss> dereks__: I'm not completely sure but i think 'defaults' defaults to write-protected for normal users.
<frank23> misieq: alt-space
<tvoss> dereks__: just try 'mount /mnt/sdb1'
<frank23> misieq: you can type an app name or document name to open it quickly
<tristanmike> misieq: it allows you to start a program without searching the menus
<tvoss> dereks__: the way you try to do doesn't look up the settings in fstab
<misieq> oh... that's nice :)
<tristanmike> misieq: just push "alt + space" and start typing say, amaroK
<tristanmike> misieq: i know, it's great :)
<dereks__> tvoss: mount /mnt/sdb1/
<dereks__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<tvoss> dereks__: that's a little better already ... mount tried to get the mount options from fstab:-)
<alexnicol> Can anyone help
<misieq> tristanmike: however i don't think i'm going to use that much on my p2 350 and integrated video card... it's sort of... slow
<tvoss> dereks__: are you sure your drive is formatted with ext3 filesystem??
<alexnicol> I've managed to balls up my task bar
<tvoss> dereks__: You are trying to mount a usb-stick?
<alexnicol> I've lost the system train and the bar for programs
<tristanmike> misieq: too bad, it's a neat little thingy :P
<dereks__> tvoss: Apr  2 13:18:20 localhost kernel: [5829904.460000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value
<alexnicol> looking into the system settings and I cant find where to add it again
<alexnicol> any ideas?
<dereks__> tvoss: i am sure
<dereks__> tvoss: not a usb key
<dereks__> the fstab worked before
<tvoss> dereks__: 'umask=0000' four "0"
<alexnicol> ignore that
<tristanmike> alexnicol: right click on a panel "add to panel - Panel - Panel
<tristanmike> "
<dereks__> tvoss: still no dice
<dereks__>  tvoss: Apr  2 13:19:27 localhost kernel: [5829971.958000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=0000" or missing value
<misieq> tristanmike: any other cool eyecandies you can suggest? (i'm installing kubuntu right now on a bit more powerful machine right now)
<tvoss> dereks__: *Confused* Could you give your line from fstab once again??
<tristanmike> misieq: you can try umm...what's it called, superkaramba
<dereks__> tvoss: /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    errors=remount-ro,user,umask=0000,exec 0           0
<tristanmike> misieq: that's a nice one
<misieq> tristanmike: mhm, that's nice one. i know also yakuake. is it useful?
<tristanmike> yeah, i just installed yakuake and I use it all the time
<tristanmike> thanx Snake__ ;)
<DeeZiD> I use it, too
<DeeZiD> nice program :)
<misieq> tristanmike: and erm... k... like expose in mac.. what's the name?
<DeeZiD> scale in compiz :D
<tristanmike> I just don't like how it doesn't have "true" transparency
<tvoss> dereks__: alright ... one moment please!
<Snake__> tristanmike: then go get XGL and stfu :P
<dereks__> tvoss: ok
<misieq> Snake__: i'm looking forward to XGL since i saw novell's presentation of it's features on google video.. mmmmmm :)
<Snake__> misieq: I used it, its awesome
<DeeZiD> works great here :D
<misieq> what distro did you use?
<DeeZiD> kubuntu dapper, AMD 2200+, Geforce6600GT
<tvoss> dereks__: try removing 'umask=0000'
<Snake__> Dapper
<tristanmike> Breezy
<misieq> you think it might work on gf2 400 64mb + AXP1800+ qith 768 ram?
<Snake__> Sure
<tristanmike> Dapper is broken, and will most likely break
<DeeZiD> mhh, Xv wont work great with that card, but the rest should be ok :)
<Snake__> DeeZiD: xv?
<DeeZiD> Xvideo
* Snake__ did me get that??
<tristanmike> it's one of the video modes
<Snake__> DeeZiD: which plug in is that?
<tristanmike> Snake__: yeah, try mplayer
<misieq> i'm awaiting official dapper to test xgl... and by the time it gets final i think of trying it on suse...
<dereks__> tvoss: i tried that, it mounted fine, but didn't give non root users read/write
<tristanmike> me too misieq
<DeeZiD> Xvideo? It is hardware acceleration of video
<Snake__> misieq: you can get the kororaa live cd with it
<Snake__> DeeZiD: oh >.<
<Snake__> :)
<tvoss> dereks__: than one last little addition to the options: 'rw'
<DeeZiD> Snake__: kororaa is old :p
<Snake__> DeeZiD: dun matter, its still xgl fun
<DeeZiD> :D
<misieq> kororaa? where can i get it? :)
<DeeZiD> but the old xgl version didn't work well with nvidia ;)
<dereks__> tvoss: permission denied
<Snake__> misieq: goooooooggglllle traaiinn!1
<DeeZiD> and compiz had many problems in kde
<Snake__> wooo woooo!!
<Snake__> :)
<tristanmike> http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203
<tvoss> dereks__: permission denied??
<Snake__> ubotu: needs a built in google search
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<DeeZiD> And if compiz works you should try cairo-clock :D
<den> Hi - what's the best way to install Skype?  I see many confilicting things from a google search.  I'm using Dapper Kubuntu.  Is there an "official" kubuntu page about doing this?
<dereks__> tvoss: yea
<tristanmike> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<tvoss> dereks__: While adding the option 'rw' to fstab??
<dereks__> yea
<tvoss> dereks__: try again editing the file with sudo!
<den> tristanmike: If you're not a bot you are _very_ fast! :)
<dereks__> tvoss: i have bben
<zblach> quick question. how can I automatically backup a partition?
<tvoss> dereks__: Would you mind trying once again?
<Snake__> den: hes our interpreitor bot
<dereks__> trying what?
<tristanmike> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ den
<Snake__> den: then he sends commands to ubotu
<tristanmike> :P
<Snake__> its a sweet set up
<Snake__> tristanmike: halt operation 0
<Snake__> anyone know skype?
<misieq> 4 hours left to test xgl :)
<Snake__> tristanmike: start operation 0
<Snake__> anyone know skype?
<tristanmike> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<DeeZiD> yes
<tvoss> Snake__: For sure ...
<Snake__> w00t
<DeeZiD> but doesn't work well (oss)
<den> Snake__: :)
<Snake__> Where can I get the live cd?
<tristanmike> !livecd
<tristanmike> !+livecd
<ubotu> livecd is, like, totally, useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.  To remaster your own, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo .
<Snake__> <3
<Snake__> I'm gonna go set up xgl
* Snake__ hunts for a wiki
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<den> Snake__: Is tristanmike's program (personality, not plumbing) available somewhere?
<Snake__> den: Its open source, so I would assume so
* tristanmike has no personallity
<Snake__> den: not really sure where
<Snake__> LOl
<Snake__> I LOVE THIS BOT
<Snake__> den: hes our newest addition :)
<den> Snake__: Who maintains it, or who whould know about it's code?
<dereks__> tvoss: out of suggestions?
* tristanmike all your tristanmikes are belong to us
<zblach> kubuntu have anything for backups?
<Snake__> den: I really not sure :( I wish I knew tho, I wouldn't mind his code either
<Snake__> I bet his source is amazing tho
<tristanmike> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula amongst others
<den> Snake__: :)
<tvoss> dereks__: Not at all:-) I asked, if you would mind trying to add 'rw' once again.-)
<tristanmike> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> tristanmike: you were delayed fool!!!!
<Snake__> !lart tr
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of tr's pants
<Snake__> !lart tristanmike
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into tristanmike's ear
<zblach> well, backup isn't exactly what I meant. what I mean is more like this:
<zblach> i have a 40gig partition, and a seperate 40 gig hdd. how, when I write to that partition, can I write to the other hdd simultaneously?
<den> Does anyone here using any VOIP, or voice chat sw?
<tristanmike> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<misieq> zblach: what you want is raid type 1 or 0
<tristanmike> !raid
<ubotu> somebody said raid was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<zblach> misieq: i thought it was raid, but does that work for partition > hdd? i thought it was hdd>hdd only
<misieq> zblach: don't ask me, i'm not the expert. however try that link provided by ubotu - it may be useful
<zblach> misieq: his link is more about hardware and existing raid
<den> Anyone here use Ekiga/GnomeMeeting for voice or video conference?
<tristanmike> !ekiga
<ubotu> [ekiga]  full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<misieq> zblach: then i have no idea... i don't now if this exists, but you want some 'double-mounted' partition
<Snake__> tristanmike: who owns you
<tristanmike> You do Snake__
<Snake__> ....
<Tm_T> =)
* Snake__ sighs
<Tm_T> kids...
<misieq> zblach: why don't you ask in #ubuntu?
<Snake__> den: I found his source, want it?
* Snake__ pokes den 
<Snake__> u alive?
<Snake__> lol
<den> Snake: Txh - actually, tristanmike told me what I wanted - the url here:  Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ den
<Snake__> den: ah, well thats not the source tho, I got what runs tristanmike
<den> Snake: yes, thanks though! :)
<Snake__> hehe
<zblach> alright. i've read a few tutorials, but they don't really cover what I'm trying to do. I'm only interested in backing up my /home directory (seperate partition)
<firewire> so... back it up
<zblach> firewire: that's exactly what i'm interested in doing
<Snake__> zblach: why not just have dcop cp it at a certain time every night?
<zblach> Snake__: wouldn
<zblach> 't that kill my drive really fast?
<Snake__> mmmm cant say for certain
<firewire> zblach: so do it
<firewire> copy it somewhere else
<firewire> or use tar to copy and compress it
<slow-motion> n8
<Danny> can anyone help with my networking in kubuntu?
* kpaolo si allontana per un p Away at the moment
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<__StarScream> hey ll
<__StarScream> all
<n3storm> hi everyone
<__StarScream> hey n3storm
<vge> how do i change what my forward/backward mousebuttons does? they work, but i cant assing functions to em?
<tristanmike> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is probably Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<__StarScream> !seen mhall
<ubotu> mhall <n=mhall@uop-9-213.pacific.edu> was last seen on IRC in channel #debian-bots, 15h 33m 24s ago, saying: '~gensplash'.
<ricardo> Hey gus, im having a problems with some windows here, no, not the OS, cause some of them dont fit the screen size, theyre bigger, and i cant resize them, any clue?
<tristanmike> right click the title bar and select resize ?
<ricardo> I tried this, but doesnt work at all
<n3storm> ricardo: what application is that?
<ricardo> Its not an application, is some operational windows, like the printer setup, and some others at system configuration
<sredna> ricardo: The ability to resize windows can be set as an argument to the X server, and in some cases it's undesirable seen from the programmers POV
<sredna> ricardo: You can move the windows using ALT + left mouse button
<ricardo> sredna, no, that didnt work either
<sredna> ricardo: That is the default action, but it can be changed, and if you are not using KWIN it's not nessecarily supported by your window manager
<ricardo> No, the alt +left button works, but the windows remains the same size, thas was before, i can let the window bigger, an then let smaller, but not more than i have now
<n3storm> ricardo, which resolution is your screen?
<staale> Hi everyone, Im a total newb in kubuntu. I would like to know howto adjust the screen resolution? Any idea?
<ricardo> 1024X768
<staale> ricardo: yes
<staale> anyone any idea?
<staale> Cmn ppls
<MetaMorfoziS> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> where it uses "gedit" you may use nano
<MetaMorfoziS> gedit and nano is texteditors
<staale> MetaMorfoziS: ok
<MetaMorfoziS> but gedit is gnome-based nano is a cmdline texteditor
<n3storm> ricardo: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ricardo> Kubuntu 5.10
<staale> MetaMorfoziS:
<staale> staale@lilminime:~$ sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<staale> sh: /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum: No such file or directory
<staale> I'm Using kubuntu with KDE not ubuntu with gnome
<staale> what do i do to set default scrn res?
<ricardo> so n3storm, any clue?
<n3storm> mmm, ricardo, is quite strange
<ricardo> u tell me?? :D
<n3storm> XD
<n3storm> ricardo, are you there?
<ricardo> yeah
<staale> Can enyone plz help me?
<n3storm> ricardo: can you reach the configure window behaviour
<RaRe> random qustion: do you sometimes run a program (kwrite, firefox, konq, etc.) and it loads for a long time, and after a certain time the program just don't run and the loading bar is gone
<n3storm> right click on the window title
<nico8481> RaRe: it often happens to me with kaffeine, although the first time i run it it usually runs fine
<ricardo> RaRe, it happened once
<burepe> ReRe I am just having that with firefox
<burepe> it won't start
<ricardo> Yes n3storm
<RaRe> oh thanx :D just wondering if it's something i did with my kubuntu
<RaRe> is this a bug?
<burepe> just started happening
<burepe> I don't know. I want to know how to fix it.
<RaRe> it usually happens when im doing a lot of stuffs
<ricardo> this windows is also bigger than the screen size n3storm
<n3storm> ricardo: go to actions
<IamEthos> hey
<IamEthos> I'm stuck in a shell
<IamEthos> running irssi
<IamEthos> because X can't start
<IamEthos> I just installed KDE
<IamEthos> and now I seem to be in some trouble
<ricardo> where is that? n3storm
<n3storm> is the second icon on the left
<IamEthos> I think I can get the error messages if someone can tell me how to get to a terminal without exiting irssi and how to run x
<n3storm> (i am translating)
<staale> hanks for all great support people (ironic)
<Snake__> IamEthos: type Alt+Ctrl F2
<ricardo> At setup desktop?
<n3storm> Ricardo: just to be sure, have you changed your window decorations?
<ricardo> Yes, but the problems was here before
<n3storm> ricardo, nop I mean right click over the window title
<MilaNL> Hello :) My internet connection doesn't work in Dapper Drake
<ricardo> i see
<n3storm> you see the actions icon now?
<ricardo> No, i think im the wrong place
<IamEthos> well
<IamEthos> that is interesting
<ricardo> Can we restart n3storm?
<n3storm> yeap
<IamEthos> okay
<IamEthos> now, how do I start X?
<IamEthos> or restart it as the case may be
<tristanmike> "startx"
<n3storm> click with the right buttom of your mouse on any window title
<n3storm> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<n3storm> IamEthos: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ricardo> setup window behavior? i found n3storm
<n3storm> ricardo: yes
<n3storm> now
<IamEthos> n3storm: kdm command not found
<n3storm> tell me what is the name of the window decoration
<n3storm> IamEthos: apt-get install kdm
<IamEthos> n3storm: that's what got me into this mess in the first place
<ricardo> n3storm, KDE2
<n3storm> please choose plastik by the moment, ok?
<ricardo> ok
<n3storm> then go to actions
<ricardo> ok
<burepe> My firefox stopped working. Can anyone tell me how to fix it? I click the icon and it tries to load and nothing happens.
<n3storm> burepe: open a konsole and run firefox
* kpaolo_lontano  tornato!!
<n3storm> ricardo: what do you have on double click?
<ricardo> maximize
<n3storm> ok
<n3storm> and on maximize button?
<burepe> n3storm, nothing happens.
<n3storm> can you read anything?
<n3storm> burepe?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> no
<burepe> nothing
<n3storm> ricardo click with the right buttom of your mouse on the maximize buttom of a window
<n3storm> burepe: have you restarted your x window session?
<burepe> I have 3 occurances of firefox-bin
<burepe> would restarting the session do that?
<n3storm> burepe: killall firefox-bin
<n3storm> burepe yes
<burepe> I have done that  a bunch
<ricardo> n3storm, on miximize buton: left buttom cross, middle buttom, up-donw, right buttom left-right, sizes
<n3storm> ricardo: can you use those actions on your windows?
<ricardo> Just a little
<n3storm> mmm
<burepe> n3storm this is what I got
<burepe> sudo touch ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "[Default] " >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "num_clients=1" >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "0,RestartStyleHint=3" >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "0,Priority=50" >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "0,RestartCommand=scim -d" >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> echo "0,Program=scim" >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<burepe> sorry, little more than I thought it was
<n3storm> ricardo, does it work for you ctrl+alt+Plus"+" of the numerickeyboard?
<_robert> Does anyone know why kubuntu insists on reseting itself to 640x480 resolution every time I reboot?
<_robert> And forgets that I've reconfigured it up to at least 1024x768?
<ricardo> it seems that the window have a minimun size, that i cant go further
<n3storm> ricardo, one idea
<n3storm> create a new user
<ricardo> n3storm, yes it works
<n3storm> and log in as the new user
<n3storm> ricardo have you recently made an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<bobble> Hi, I'm looking for a recommendation for a good ftp daemon, easy to use in KDE etc
<ricardo> update yes, today, when i got my nvidia driver, but the problem was alread here
<_robert> Is there any way to permanently set the maxiumum resolution for a 19" monitor?
<n3storm> ricardo, when did everything started?
<ricardo> When i installed the kubuntu
<burepe> n3storm, any ideas on that firfox error?
<n3storm> burepe, have you alredy done the "killall firefox-bin"?
<burepe> yeah
<n3storm> burepe: don't know what to say
<n3storm> ricardo: don't know what to say :)
<n3storm> :(
<burepe> I just got it to start with command line. Strange.
<n3storm> burepe: so it's working now?
<burepe> looks like I am back in business
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> don't know why.
<n3storm> burepe: you killed firefox processes that got stucked somehow
<n3storm> too much flash animations in your navigation ;)?
<ricardo> n3storm, thanks man i ll look at forums!
<n3storm> ricardo: goodlook
<n3storm> ricardo: good luck :)
<ricardo> n3estorm, thx
<vge> dang i love when i get something to work :P
<vge> alltought somebody may say that getting your thumbuttons to work is easy :)
<slow-motion> re
<mrproper> does the live cd always use the "vesa" driver or does it use something else when the driver is supported?
<ricardo> hey killall kdm-panel is the kde version of killall gnome-panel?
<burepe> I am trying to install japanese input and I am following faq but I am getting permission denied errors
<burepe> like this
<burepe>  echo 'export XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"' >> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74custom-scim_startup
<burepe> echo 'export GTK_IM_MODULE="scim"' >> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74custom-scim_startup
<burepe> echo 'export XIM_PROGRAM="scim -d"' >> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74custom-scim_startup
<burepe> echo 'export QT_IM_MODULE="scim"' >> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74custom-scim_startup
<burepe> sudo chmod 644 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/74custom-scim_startup
<burepe> Any suggestions?
<mrproper> is this release of dapper the final one?
<nalioth> mrproper: it is not.
<_harm> i cant get any sound while playing video stuff in konqeurer
<nalioth> mrproper: it will release June 1st
<fatejudger> how do I use this new "Kerry" search tool?
<xanza> Anyone know if CS is Linux native?
<fatejudger> CS?
<_harm> xanza i got it to work with wine
<xanza> Counter Strike
<fatejudger> ah
<xanza> Humm...
<_harm> but sometimes it just freezes for a couple of seconds :S might be driver
<xanza> Maby.
<xanza> Do you use Wine, or WineX?
<fatejudger> Wine should run it fairly well
<fatejudger> and winex doesn't exist anymore
<_harm> Wine
<fatejudger> only Cedega
<xanza> i figured as much.
<xanza> k thanks.
<_harm> www.linux-gamers.net has a tut
<xanza> lol ya i was just there. :)
<_harm> just also place the font in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<xanza> Ahh
<xanza> k thanks. :D
<xanza> Oh, is CS a good game?
<_harm> yes
<_harm> ... omg its the best
<_harm> its that or starcraft for me :p
<_harm> cs1.5 was good aswell
<_harm> but anyone know how i can get sound from internet video;s?
<xanza> lol
<xanza> humm..
<xanza> you have to be careful, some times they dont work for me either. lol.
<xanza> but i was just at google video, and it works for me there.
<xanza> Try that out.
<xanza> Also, if you have an integrated sound card, it might not support multi sound.
<fatejudger> xanza: it should
<burepe> Can anyone help with Japanese input?
<burepe> Driving me crazy.
<nuky> hi, i was wandering if anyone could help me, i set my fstab to mount a partition on a second drive to /home/inuka/main/ but when i do df -Th /home/inuka/main, it tells me that it is on a different partition! my situation is shown here in terminal commands, http://pastebin.com/636440  any help would be greatly appreciated!
<arrinmurr> burepe: i guess that should be possible with scim?
<arn> any one setup a scanner in dapper yet?
<arn> scsi scanner
<xanza> Anyone know were i can download a counter strike (linux native) demo?
<temi> Hey im getting an "Unexpected return code: 127" while running EasyBreezy. Anyone know what im doing wrong?
<word> I'm trying to use the tutorial to install Shockwave ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-6ec2118de3b2280f446b008e04177f50de6a9a45 ) and it seems to be made for ubuntu...so what should I u se instead of gedit?
<arn> kate
<word> When I did that it said kate has crashed blah blah
<arn> did you do it as sudo, word?
<word> yup
<arn> hmm
<temi> Hey im getting an "Unexpected return code: 127" while running EasyBreezy. Anyone know what im doing wrong?
<word> I'm going to try andsee if restarting the session will do anything be back in a bit
<arn> can you just run kate?
<word> I was able to....but it doesn't look like it anymore 15 seconds into trying to  load it up...nope
<arn> gedit is just a text editor, you should be able to use any text editor
<arn> vi, kate, etc
<word> ok i'll brb and see if restarting the session fixes anything
<temi> Anyone know how to use easybreezy?
<Peir> Can I jump in with a quick question?
<temi> can you?
<Peir> Just set up Kubuntu for the first time, never got an option to set up a root password.  Does it have a default or did I miss a step somewhere?
<temi> you missed a step
<arn> no root user
<Peir> sorry, first time in here, wasn't sure about rules
<temi> it asks you twice
<arn> temi is teasing
<temi> lol
<arn> you use sudo for most commands and your password will work for administrative purposes
<temi> When you install kubuntu it asks you to enter one after yo uenter your name
<word> "/var/tmp/kdecache-word" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<word> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<arn> not a root password temi
<temi> oh
<word> I get that error when I run the command again
<temi> well thats what he asked for..
<arn> <Peir> Just set up Kubuntu for the first time, never got an option to set up a root password.  Does it have a default or did I miss a step somewhere?
<arn> root password
<Peir> When I ran the installer, it asked me to set up another user account, other than root.  At which point I entered a user name, login, and password for that user.    That login doesnt work for administrative purposes
<arn> dunno word
<word> wierd....
<arn> it should Peir
<arn> what are you trying to do that needs admin?
<Peir> networking.  Wont let me do it under normal user login
<Peir> I may be mistyping something though.
<word> Lol arn I just navigated to the file and right clicked -> open as root and it works
<arn> sweet, word
<arn> :)
<Peir> Perhaps I need to go back and just screw around with it.  Or threaten it until it works.
<word> thanks :D
<Peir> Anyway, thanks.
<arn> np
<temi> Does anyone know how to run easybreezy?
<MetaMorfoziS> easybreezy is a different program?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is it?
<ryanakca> !easybreezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, easybreezy is a dead project now, although still available at easybreezy.robotgeek.org - you should check out easyubuntu. Ask me.
<temi> its fro robotgeek
<ryanakca> temi: try easyubuntu
<temi> ya i heard
<ryanakca> tell temi about easyubuntu
<pwolfe> quick question if anyone can help.  How do I give konsole read/write access to PTY devices?
<pwolfe> join #streamtuner
<bdmp> My power cut out and now when I log in to kubuntu it just loops me back to the log in screen. I can get to the failsafe log in but I don't know what to do once I get there. How can I fix this?
<fatejudger> somehow ubotus listing for the qt includes got removed
<fatejudger> does anyone know the package for qt includes?
<Chousuke> libqt-dev or something similar.
<hugelmopf> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<fatejudger> hugelmopf: thanks
<hugelmopf> bdmp: you can login at the failsafe login? what about starting kdm from there with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"? it's difficult to solve your problem like this, you'll have to poke around.
<bdmp> I was installing something when the power cut out. Could that be the reason it won't start?
<bdmp> Im gonna try what you said, one sec
<hugelmopf> bdmp: what did you install?
<hugelmopf> bdmp: you can login at the failsafe prompt and finish your install, probably by doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if it was an upgrade.
<bdmp> kdm already running
<bdmp> I was installing uim for japanese input
<bdmp> it said kdm is already running
<hugelmopf> bdmp: you can try "restart" instead of "start", but most likely it won't help. you will need to fix whatever you tried to install.
<hugelmopf> bdmp: try for example "sudo apt-get --reinstall install uim"
<bdmp> oki
<possie> hello i have a problem installing mythgame, i get the messages: mythgame: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not installable    anyone know how i can fix this?
<Sergi0> possie: does this only happen with mythgame? or with the other plugins also?
<hugelmopf> possie: seems like a bug in that package? it should probably depend on libqt3-mt?
<possie> hugelmopf, ah okee
<hugelmopf> possie: just my guess though. there is no easy way for you to fix it.
<Sergi0> possie: it could (just a small hope) be a mirror?
<hugelmopf> possi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mythgame/+bug/37484
<hugelmopf> possie: ^^ there it is
<Sergi0> hugelmopf: ah
<possie> hugelmopf, thans a lot! how did you find it so fast?
<rosario> buenas!!
<Sergi0> hmm why is only version 0.18 in the repros? version 0.19.1 is the latest stable
<hugelmopf> possie: and the same here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mythgame/+bug/5371
<possie> hugelmopf, so i guess it's just waiting until it gets fixed right?
<hugelmopf> possie: i searched for mythgame in launchpad https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<hugelmopf> possie: that will probably last til dapper.
<ryanakca> I should be able to go "mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0", right?
<hugelmopf> ryanakca: try pmount or use it with sudo
<ryanakca> hugelmopf: hmmm... fd0 doesn't exist... fb0 exists, as well as fb...
<hugelmopf> ryanakca: probably /dev/fd/0 ? i don't have a floppy drive anymore...
<ryanakca> hugelmopf: nope...
<possie> hugelmopf, damn :-)
<possie> hugelmopf, was there a release date for dapper allready?
<hugelmopf> possie: june 1
<hugelmopf> possie: you can install libqt3c-mt (and the other dependencies) manually and then force the installation of mythgame. but as soon as you want to install something else, you will have to remove mythgame and force-install it afterwards again.
<possie> hugelmopf, --force-yes ? :-)
<nouse66> i've got wine .9.10 installed and when i try to run winecfg or a windows program like dvdshrink it just sits there for several minutes before anything comes up.  anyone know what causes that?
<Rayman> !wlan
<ubotu> Rayman: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Rayman> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<rdt> hello, folks
<temi> yo
<rdt> I have a question - whats the easiest way to upgrade from flight-5 to flight-6 ?
<declano> Hi guys. I stupidly upgraded from breezy to dapper and now x server xorg is not working
<declano> can anyone help?
* ricardo is away: depois volto
* ricardo is back: vortei
#kubuntu 2006-04-08
<brosioz_> the kde panel crash how can i relead it without restart x ?
<_asraniel> hi there, i need some help from someone that knows kubuntu quite good.
<_asraniel> i installed flight 5 with all updates on the computer of a friend
<_asraniel> i wanted to put breezy there, but i couldnt because of the SATA-II hard disks
<_asraniel> well, point is that it works, but there are random freezes. i mean, the whole system blocks
<_asraniel> now i would like to report this bug, but i dont have access to this computer. does anyone know what information is needed exactly so that somebody that knows linux very good can see where the error could be?
<_asraniel> no body?
<vicks> _asraniel: i can't help you with the problem, since i'm not to techy. have you tried the forums?
<_asraniel> no, not now, but i will, tomorrow, gona go to bed now, good night
<Rayman> hmh, ndistgtk. Has anyone tried it?
* Lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
<jariep1_> hi all
<Riddell> hello jariep1_
<jariep1_> can someone tell me if the alsa packages are identical to that of debian?
<smoosh> hi, what is a program that display a charset map like in windows?
<knoppixTallia1> guys i am in trouble
<knoppixTallia1> my network is not working once i updated to dapper..
<jariep1_> knoppixTallia1 hi, don't think I can help but I'm sure if you're patient you can find somebody that will answer your question
<smoosh> hi, what is a program that display a charset map like a character map in windows?
<jariep1_> smoosh, that a good question I've been wondering the same thing for a while
<jariep1_> smooshi think there are some pages you might be able to find on analogs of windows to linux programs
<jariep1_> oops, typoo on your name
<smoosh> jariep1_:  np :)
<smoosh> jariep1_: i'll try to find in google...
<jariep1_> you might want to do a google search on windows analogs under linux
<jariep1_> sure
<smoosh> jariep1_: i've find this "http://kcharmap.sourceforge.net/", if you are interested...  but only source code, no binary...
<jariep1_> sure, it's a great start
<jariep1_> thanks
<smoosh> jariep1_: nothing :)
<smoosh> jariep1_: bye
<jariep1_> bye, hope to see you again
<jariep1_> good luck
<jariep1_> :)
<smoosh> jariep1_: ok, thanks :)
<vge> ffs, from where can i disable the "mousewheel over taskbar items changes the active window"?
<Parkotron> vge: I too would like to know how to do that.
<vge> Parkotron: was in the options, turned it on oneday, now i cant find it again, ill tell if i find it :)
<Word> Is there a changelog for Dapperdrake somewhere?
<Word> ???
<Shiggs> o_0
<kuzmaster> can some1 tell me how to install wine for kubuntu 5.10
<kuzmaster> ive tried sudo apt-get install wine, but dat dosnt work
<kuzmaster> any1?
<Sergi0> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tristanmike> !wine
<tristanmike> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" to your sources.list. (Doing this however will break winetools on Breezy) More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<kosh> all I did was sudo apt-get install wine and that enabled me to run the one thing I neede
<_ryan> hello
<kosh> I just ran wine nameofprogram.exe
<kosh> it was some encrypted zip file, it worked for that with just installing wine
<_ryan> how do i go aobut setting up http apt sources? the installer failed to do it.,
<_ryan> er, what should I use?
<_ryan> i know how to work with sources.list
<kuzmaster> is there a way to do it in konsole
<_ryan> KDE su won't take my root password.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kuzmaster> can some one please tell me how to install wine
<kuzmaster> i have been to http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb and i had no luck there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !wine
<Sergi0> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" to your sources.list. (Doing this however will break winetools on Breezy) More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i suggest you vmware
<kuzmaster> ???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with a good amount of RAM it works perfectly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> windows media ware
<kuzmaster> ok.....
<kuzmaster> is there a way to reset the repositories for adept in konsole?
<tristanmike> "sudo apt-get update"
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill try
<tristanmike> you will prevail :)
<kuzmaster> it came up with this
<kuzmaster> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<kuzmaster> somthing tells me thats no good
<tristanmike> paste your sources on pastebin
<kuzmaster> sorry
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  Don't paste here. Pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and if you post your text there, it gives you a URL on which your post is accessible to everyone. See also !webboard.
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: don't be sorry, we'll sort out that error and clean it up
<kuzmaster> leave the bot out of this
<kuzmaster> ok
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: oh, sorry, not regarding that first error paste, that one was fine
<kuzmaster> sooooo, is my problem fixible
<kuzmaster> cos i cant get into adept
<tristanmike> should be, don't see why not, let's have a look at those sources.list
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: are you comfortable getting it ?
<kuzmaster> ok, post it on paste bin
<kuzmaster> yeah
<tristanmike> yeah, please, post on pastebin, then post the link here
<kuzmaster> lol
<noxlord> You can alwais generate a new sources.list from this web site : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tristanmike> yeah, he's probably got a letter or space outta whack, simple simple
<Tallia1Kubuntu> any idea for this error?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just updated to dapper and:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> synaptic and adept keep giving me this: E: debtags: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kuzmaster> heres my sources.list
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/636918
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: comment out the cd line for starters
<kuzmaster> hang on
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2847eH35.html
<kuzmaster> which line is that
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: "deb cdrom blah..."
<kuzmaster> ok
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: I'd also take the two wine repos, and move them to the bottom and move everything else up
<kuzmaster> i tried that, but i cant save it
<tristanmike> Put a section like this "##WINE REPOS" then the two lines following that
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tristanmike> "
<kuzmaster> and i tried to fix the permissions, but that wouldnt work
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  < does this not work ?
<kuzmaster> yeah, at least i think
<kuzmaster> im into that file in konsole
<tristanmike> with that command I just gave you?
<tristanmike> kuzmaster: ?
<kuzmaster> im here
<kuzmaster> yeah
<tristanmike> I have to step out for 10minutes can you bear with me?
<kuzmaster> ok
<tristanmike> what I want you to do is comment out the wine repos, and the cd repo, then save, then "sudo apt-get update" and see if that works, for now
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> should this do, i went to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/636932
<kuzmaster> and save it as sources.list
<kuzmaster> ?
<Sergi0> u got breezy right?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<Sergi0> maybe you wanna get the binary , and not the source
<kuzmaster> im trying to save it but it comes up with this
<kuzmaster> access deinied. Could not write to /ect/apt/sources.list.part
<kuzmaster> i have tried to change the permissions, but that wouldnt work
<Sergi0> hold on, dont change all the sources all at once, (exept if u know what ur doing)
<Sergi0> but
<Sergi0> u using the terminal? or something else?
<kuzmaster> i think i do, i used http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Sergi0> (somewhat the something else bothers me) :) but thats another story
<kuzmaster> kate
<Sergi0> ah, well thats okay
<kuzmaster> how can i change permissions for sources.list only?
<Sergi0> okay, pres ATL-F2, type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kuzmaster> ok
<Sergi0> it will ask for a passwrd, thats the root pass
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<__mikem> Hey, have they started distributing pressed kubuntu CDs
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: btw with the 'kdesu' u just be running the same app, but u got root access to it
<kuzmaster> i think ive got i  going now
<kuzmaster> i mean i think i got it working now
<Sergi0> kuzmaster:  hold on,  but you could try one thing first
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: oh
<kuzmaster> well adept works now
<kuzmaster> and can you tell me if this is a good or bad thing
<kuzmaster> ill post it soon
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/636940
<__mikem> Does shipit provide pressed kubuntu cd's yet
<kuzmaster> no
<zero> how to play DVD movies ?
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: u did an 'sudo apt-get update' or within adept an update?
<kuzmaster> no i 4 got
<kuzmaster> i think its working
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: sure, u didnt forget to backup your config file for the sources.list ...
<kuzmaster> no, ive got a copy of my sources.list
<kuzmaster> in the bin
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> and how do i make firefox my deafult browser?
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: hmm, well, thats a nice backup :) just to be sure, if things wern't working. but its okay
<kuzmaster> lol
<Sergi0> hold on, one thing at a time
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> well, i think everythings working cos im downloadin wine inside of konsole using sudo apt-get install wine
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: see, its not that hard to get used too
<kuzmaster> lol
<hokatichenci> Argh, my roommate had like 15minutes with root on my machine and managed to bork the whole thing
<kuzmaster> i actually prefer konsole than adept
<hokatichenci> "sudo: unable to lookup blowfish via gethostbyname()" when I do sudo, doesn't even prompt for a password
<hokatichenci> any ideas besides livecd?
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: hostname isue
<hokatichenci> Sergi0, yeah
<hokatichenci> but I can't get to root to fix it
<hokatichenci> because sudo is borked
<Sergi0> kuzmaster: console is tha thing baby :)
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: can you login as root? or didnt u setup a root account? (witch is default for ubuntu)
<hokatichenci> Sergi0, iirc I wasn't prompted for a root password, everythings via sudo?
<hokatichenci> I installed with the kubuntu cd
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: so 'sudo' isnt doing anything
<hokatichenci> Correct, it just throws that error.
<hokatichenci> I guess we're stuck livecding
<Sergi0> nope
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: whats your hostname?
<hokatichenci> I named it blowfish, which worked since it was referenced as 127.0.0.1 or whatever, but my roommate managed to overwrite the /etc/hosts file and so it got lost
<hokatichenci> no idea why sudo relies on hostname in the first place
<Sergi0> well, if someone hacks your passwrd, from a host (with ssh/telnet) they cannot execute command that you dont want)
<Sergi0> afaik now, no-one is able to hack ya :) witch is a good thing :D
<hokatichenci> and I can't run wireless either, I'm protected from my own network! talk about security ;)
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: this surely depends on what software u got there other then the basis
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: reboot and select the 'recovery mode' (witch is run-level 1) login, and edit /etc/hosts... the first line (or any one looking like it) should be like this '127.0.0.1  localhost -put-your-hostname-here-'
<hokatichenci> right
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: im not 100% sure, but i think u got 80% saves there :)
<hokatichenci> that seemed to have done it (we actually used a livecd)
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: thats okay too
<hokatichenci> thanks for the help
<hokatichenci> and now on to running wireless
<hokatichenci> :)
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: np's
<Sergi0> :)
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: so, it helped with the hostname isue in the /etc/hosts, or did you change other things?
<hokatichenci> /etc/hosts
<hokatichenci> just like you said
<Sergi0> hokatichenci: next time, never leave your box with a root login :) (there have been other isue's, witch im not going into)
<hokatichenci> I gave it to him willingly, hes got probably 6 years more experience with linux than I do
<xwolf-> how do i install mediaplayer plugin for firefox?
<kuzmaster> how do i make firefox my deafult browser
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, somebody has an ATI?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have setted up xorg.conf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but the fglrx still use lots of CPU
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can take a look and see if there's something wrong?
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/CONFFILES/xorg.conf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_ryan> anyone have any idea why KDE su wouldn't be accepting my password? I'm typing it right, and the account is not locked
<RaRe> _ryan: use sudo
<RaRe> i read somewhere that su is like not used or something.. haha sorry im a newb :x
<Kamping_Kaiser> RaRe: kdes launcher is called `kdesu`
<Kamping_Kaiser> and Kubuntu patches it to use sudo
<_ryan> it doesn't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu uses 'gksudo', which is less confusing
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ryan: can you run 'sudo -s' in a terminal? (I'm trying to work out what's fault it is)
<RaRe> oh, i didnt get it.. just a blur :o
<_ryan> Kamping_Kaiser: sudo -s doesn't seem to do anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ryan: it should create a shell with "root@blah"
<_ryan> it does  not
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<_ryan> It's returning 141
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ryan: if you run "id" do you have 'admin' in the list that it shows?
<_ryan> anyone have any idea why KDE su wouldn't be accepting my password? I'm typing it right, and the account is not locked
<_ryan> ack
<_ryan> says i'm not in sudoers
<_ryan> sudo isn't configured with any group access.
<xwolf-> _ryan what are you running? is it on the commandline?
<_ryan> xwolf-: i looked at the sudoers file
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ryan: did you do an expert install?
<_ryan> yes
<_ryan> what group should have sudo access?\
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you did an expert install it enables root by default, and gives no sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> admin
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's admIN not 'adm'
<_ryan> there does not seem to be an admin group.... .me doube checks /etc/group
<xwolf-> i couldnt help thinking of admOUT, but nevermind my nonsense.
<Kamping_Kaiser> _ryan: no, it's not created in the expert install
<_ryan> bah. annoying.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your the only user, just add yourself
* _ryan assumed expert ment 'i know what i'm doing' not 'set things up in a non-standard way'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser did at first as well ;)
<_ryan> least it didn't kill my windows install
* _ryan glares at gentoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<_ryan> the bloody gentoo installer decided to muck with my partition table despite only being told to format an existing linux partition
<_ryan> trimmed 5MB off the end of my windows partition without running ntfsresize
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs
* Kamping_Kaiser is reminded of the solaris install
<Kamping_Kaiser> it happily stuffs your partition table as well
<_ryan> yeah.
<_ryan> I had a fun time manualy reparing it with sfdisk
* _ryan wishes kdesu could be configured to ues either sudo or su
* _ryan wanders off to make sudo use the root password
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<fatejudger> I don't see KPalm in the Dapper repos
<fatejudger> is Palm Pilot support integrated now?
<fatejudger> nm, found it
<fatejudger> does anyone have any idea why the kpilot daemon doesn't seem to be starting?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey
<bleaked> if one desires a kde 3.5 environment with the new amarok 1.4 beta with it's new xine engine..would it make more sense to install from the dapper disc, or install breezy and install amarok through pinning?
<Hobbsee> hi fatejudger
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you don't happen to use a Palm Pilot on Dapper do you?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i do not, no
<fatejudger> damn
<fatejudger> I have a feeling this is a Dapper bug
<fatejudger> and that it won't get fixed
<fatejudger> I'm getting some error on dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> about a package called debtags
<fatejudger> is anyone else getting this error?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i will be
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> tell me when you do
<nalioth> fatejudger: #ubuntu+1 awaits
<fatejudger> meh, I like to stick with the KDE people
<fatejudger> those Gnomers bug me
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ah yeah, great
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: so you got the error too?
<Hobbsee> getting it, yes
<fatejudger> meh
<robotgeek> me too, i hope it goes away :)
<Hobbsee> force overwrite seems to semi-work...
<_ryan> How do i change the console resolution?
<vinboy> how to restart the x server?
<Hobbsee> vinboy: ctrl + alt + backspace
<vinboy> ah
<vinboy> that one
<vinboy> if i do that.. i'll go to the console
<vinboy> but it is frozen there
<vinboy> until i press CTRL+ALT+DELETE
<vinboy> then restart pc
<vinboy> any idea?
<bdmp> my power went out yesterday and now my comp keeps looping back in to the log in screen when I try to log in. Any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> bdmp: hmmm.... sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then startx
<Hobbsee> in a virtual terminal
<Hobbsee> that's what i'd try
<bdmp> thats what i did. x just gives me a grey screen and then turns off
<bdmp> once I get x what do I do? there is nothing there but a grey screen
<Hobbsee> not sure
<bdmp> then it goes back to the command line
<bimberi> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<bimberi> bdmp: something to try ^^^^
<bdmp> no such file or directory
<bimberi> bdmp: :|  not that then
<bdmp> It says "rm: remove wirte-protected regular empty file '.ICEauthority'?"
<bdmp> what should I say?
<bimberi> bdmp: say yes
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> now?
<bimberi> retry X
<bdmp> grey screen...
<bdmp> back to command line
<bimberi> bdmp: look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (search for "(EE)"  - apart from where the Markers are defined)
<_thomas> can anyone help a nub out?
<bdmp> nosuch file bimberi
<bdmp> Just ask your question if someone knows the answer they will help.
<_thomas> alright, so ive extracted my tar.gz program, now how do I run it?
<bdmp> what is the program?
<_thomas> kismet
<bimberi> bdmp: any files with similar names?
<bdmp> do you know adept? _thomas
<_thomas> package manager?
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> bimberi yeah one sec
<bimberi> bdmp: np :)
<bdmp> _thomas I have never installed a program with out adept. So I can't help but I have never had to install one that wasn't in adept so...
<_thomas> oh
<_thomas> ive been downloading all the stuff manually :(
<_thomas> ok i found it in adept and clicked install
<_thomas> dling now
<bdmp> _thomas add sources with this
<bdmp> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bdmp> wait
<bdmp> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bdmp> that one
<bdmp> click on that and follow the directions. Everything and anything is available if you use that for your sources.list
<bdmp> do you follow?
<_thomas> oh so thats like an online list of avail modules?
<bdmp> it is a way to make a list of repositories that have programs
<_thomas> oh
<bdmp> Hey yall what is the one repo he doesn't want to pick with source-o-matic?
<bdmp> bimberi there were no EE s
<bimberi> bdmp: kk, not sure then sorry
<bdmp> thanks anyway
<_thomas> hm so now its installed through adept
<_thomas> how do i access it
<_thomas> ah nm
<_thomas> console
<bdmp> what the program? it should be somewhere in your menu
<_thomas> kismet, im not seeing it in the menu
<bdmp> bimberi there are all these "Warning:font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority )" does that seem like it could be the problem. I was installing Japanese input when the power went out
<bdmp> _thomas: then command line if fine. The should appear in the menu though. I can't ever remember one that didn't.
<_thomas> weird
<bimberi> bdmp: i'm not certain sorry, usually warnings are just that and it will still work
<_thomas> ok one more thing, do you know how to adjust monitor brightness
<bimberi> _thomas: unfortunately not every application adds to the menu, you could try <ALT>F2 "kismet"
<_thomas> theres no option in display, and xgamma is gamma not brightness
<bdmp> is iot a laptop?
<_thomas> yes
<bdmp> not sure
<bdmp> my comp is down and out at the moment
<_thomas> ok
<_thomas> thanks
* lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
<vinboy> why my adept manager keep crashing ?
<Wolf> How do I /disable/ sound?
<fatejudger> Wolf: earplugs
<Wolf> Lol
<fatejudger> go into the sound section of system settings
<fatejudger> and stop the sound system
<Kamping_Kaiser> Wolf: `gpasswd -r user group` iiirc for a serious fix ;)
<fatejudger> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> group=audio
<fatejudger> or you could just stop the KDE sound system :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> phhot.
<Wolf> I want to completely get rid of sound.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that only wokrs untill next reboot ;)
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: not true!
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger:  :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> !!!
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin.
<fatejudger> Wolf: just do it my way
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<fatejudger> Wolf: less errors, easier to undo
<XVampireX> hi
<XVampireX> What's up everyone?
<rohan> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> rohan: he's probably asleep
<XVampireX> How do I install gaim 2.0 beta 3 here on kubuntu? There's no debian package
<rohan> Hobbsee: ah...
<rohan> where can i see all the patches that kubuntu applies to kde ?
<XVampireX> Anyone...?
<rohan> XVampireX: make one yourself
<XVampireX> nevermind
<XVampireX> How do  I make deb out of source?
<XVampireX> If you say I can make one myself, then how?
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<nrdb> I have a new install of kubuntu on a laptop, the /dev/random is very slow, does anyone know why?
<mattt_> when i need to enter admin mode to make config changes, i enter the correct password, and the red border comes up around the window, but then the config just drops back to non-admin mode
<rohan> XVampireX: simple ..
<rohan> see
<rohan> tar zxvf foo.tar.gz ; cd foo ; dh_make ; debian/rules binary ; cd .. ; dpkg -i foo.deb
<rohan> thats all
<XVampireX> lol
<XVampireX> Not quite, but nevermind I found a debian
<rohan> link
<XVampireX> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgaim%2Fgaim_2.0.0%2Bbeta3-1_i386.deb&md5sum=ce1903882af306f19a8827076146404b&arch=i386&type=main
<rohan> you are making a mistake, XVampireX
<rohan> dont use debian pkg on ubutnu
<XVampireX> So what?
<XVampireX> I'm using kubuntu
<XVampireX> hence why I'm in this channel named Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> on kubuntu either
<rohan> how does that change anything, XVampireX ?
<nrdb> I am moving someone from WinXP to Linux, they are currently using Mozilla Thunderbird on WinXP, if I copy the directory "c:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird" over to $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird would the WinXP config, email etc files work?
<XVampireX> so what am I supposed to do?
<n3storm> nrdb: probably, make a backup and check is the same version of thunderbird
<rohan> XVampireX: compile gaim yourself
<XVampireX> Why? If there is a debian release already...
<Boojy> XVampireX,  u seem difficult
<XVampireX> :P
<rohan> XVampireX: see .. debian is not ubuntu.
<rohan> period.
<rohan> if it works, good. if it doesnt, dont come and bitch here :P
<Boojy> see, everyone's annoyed at u
<XVampireX> ubuntu uses debian core
<rohan> Boojy: ;)
<rohan> XVampireX: mac os x uses bsd core ...
<rohan> go install bsd stuff there
<nrdb> n3storm: I don't know the version of Thunderbird on the WinXP, but it likely to be an lower than the version on Linux, as the Linux is a new install there isn't any need to backup the Linux.
<XVampireX> lol
<nrdb> n3storm: thanks for the note of confidence, I will try it.
<n3storm> mmm, nrdb I had problems sometimes if the versions are not the same
<nrdb> n3storm: what if I just copied the emails, and redid the configuration?
<n3storm> nrdb: thunderbird 1.5 has a different configurartion for accounts than the version before
<XVampireX> So uhm... folowing what you told me about compiling myself, that line, I copy pasted it and changed the filenames accordingly but it says
<nrdb> n3storm: so if both version are latter than 1.5 i am ok?
<kev1n> hi everyone.... i have a mythTV package that I want to install ...it is not in the repositories..... is there any kubuntu that will read the package and do a clean install for this newbie?
<XVampireX> bash: dh_make: command not found
<XVampireX> bash: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: install debhelper
<n3storm> in the configuration now by default mixes all emails at Local Folders, and they were separated before
<Hobbsee> and cd into the source dir first...
<kev1n> hi everyone.... i have a mythTV package that I want to install ...it is not in the repositories..... is there any kubuntu program that will read the package and do a clean install for this newbie?
<nrdb> n3storm: the latest version I have is 1.0.7 ?
<rohan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware ----> bad, doesnt teach how to make pkgs :P
<n3storm> nrdb: both win an linux?
<rohan> only checkinstall :/
<Hobbsee> rohan: you dont want the long and complex version of how to make packages to get them into repos, usually
<rohan> Hobbsee: yes.. :)
<Hobbsee> you do want that?
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: It says I already have the latest version of debhelper
<Hobbsee> maybe it's dh_make that you want then
<nrdb> n3storm: the Linux version is 1.0.7 (the latest for breezy) I don't know the WinXP verion but it is likely to be earilier than that.
* Hobbsee just installs the metapackages needed
<n3storm> nrdb: then go ahead and cross your fingers ;)
<XVampireX> ah, ok
<rohan> Hobbsee: no
<rohan> XVampireX: apt-get install dh-make
<Hobbsee> yeah, that
<nrdb> n3storm: ok, what version are you using? where did you get it?
<rohan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=dh_make&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<n3storm> I use automatix to install third party apps and plugins in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<rohan> :)
<rohan> n3storm: big mistake
<rohan> anyone tried kubuntu flight 6 ?
<rohan> is the kubuntu espresso ready ?
<n3storm> rohan: kubuntu flight 6 big mistake too ;)
<rohan> n3storm: that being ?
<n3storm> since saturday lots of people here using dapper without X, mouse not working ....
<n3storm> somebody is recommending flight 6 to newbies
<n3storm> ????
<rohan> ahem ..
* rohan waits for flight7
<rohan> :P
<n3storm> much better
<n3storm> sorry ;)
<rohan> well, no, i am sure i can resolve the problem, n3storm , but i dont want to :)
<n3storm> oh yeah, and printing not working
<n3storm> I think Dapper announcemts should be better composed and remarked that it's a beta
<n3storm> Dapper even includes Cups 1.2 beta2
<XVampireX> It wouldn't compile right in the end
<rohan> XVampireX: post the error on pastebin.com
<XVampireX> http://pastebin.com/637196
<rohan> XVampireX: apt-get build-dep gaim
<XVampireX> And then I have to do the whole process again?
<rohan> yes, XVampireX
<XVampireX> ah, ok
<XVampireX> Thanks
<XVampireX> By the way, what's the best partitioning program for kubuntu?
<rohan> i like gparted, but its gtk based
<rohan> for kde-ui like, use qtparted
<XVampireX> it works on ubuntu?
<XVampireX> kubuntu^
<rohan> BEWARE: qtparted has trashed my disk twice
<XVampireX> ah, ok
<rohan> XVampireX: apt-get install gparted qtparted
<n3storm> mee too, do everything slowly
<rohan> :)
<rohan> XVampireX: or best, use ubuntu breezy live cd, it has gparted installed
<rohan> bye all
<Boojy> cya
<rohan> XVampireX: sorry, have to leave.. i think Hobbsee will help you ;)
<XVampireX> woot,  I got it the live cd :P
<XVampireX> Ah, ok
<XVampireX> Well I'm getting the same errors now
<XVampireX> same undefined reference errors
<stunit> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mattt_> what's the difference between the "Wireless Network" config dialog, and the "configure interface" dialog (for wlan0) in the "network settings" config dialog?
<XVampireX> I found this for gaim2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133179
<stunit>   nc  b   f
<stunit> 
<stunit> how can i get more servers for konversation?
<simian__> stunit: click server list under Files menu  and click on New
<stunit> but theres no servers to add?
<stunit> how do i no what channels there are and what server is?
<simian__> you have to add manually
<stunit> i already know  that but where do i get a list of servers from am i suposed to jusst think a one geez?
<simian__> lol
<stunit> u know?
<simian__> if you google irc servers you will see quite a few
<mattt_> is there anyone here who even has wireless working?
<vge> does allmost counts? :P
<vge> naah, no need to get it working atm
<mattt_> like
<Hobbsee> mattt_: yeah, i usually do, but have to go to work
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<RaRe> !wine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !vmware
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Boojy> does kubuntu support .rpm ?
<n3storm> ubotu:!rpm
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n3storm
<sirblue> good day to all of u
<sirblue> does anyone know something about preloading firefox and other apps? I just read an article about opensuse10 and a package called preload, able to preload specified apps...
<sirblue> anything similar out there for kubuntu?
<n3storm> ubotu:!preload
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n3storm
<sirblue> k, thanks anyway...
<laszlok> sirblue: preload is in the repositoreies
<laszlok> sirblue: but it doesnt let you specify particular applications, it just does it automatically based on which programs you use a lot
<laszlok> Boojy: check out a package called alien
<laszlok> Boojy: it can convert .rpm to .deb
<sirblue> laszlok: is it? do you mean the ld.so.preload-manager?
* lwelyn is back.
<simian__> when sudo dist upgrading what is the option for fix broken?
<laszlok> simian__: sudo apt-get -f install
<laszlok> sirblue: all i found was the preload package
<simian__> laszlok: thanks
<simian__> but i keep getting this:
<simian__> dpkg: error processing debtags (--configure):
<simian__>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<simian__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<simian__>  debtags
<simian__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sirblue> laszlok: ok, doesn't show up looking for preload with name and description enabled in synaptic... thanks anyway, i'll do some more looking around the web...
<MetaMorfoziS> laszlok: magyar vagy?:D
<mindspin> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu.hu
<laszlok> MetaMorfoziS: nem, canadian
<taloschen> which package can i install X includes?
<laszlok> taloschen: which program do you need it for?
<MetaMorfoziS> hehe:))
<taloschen> kmplayer
<taloschen> not only this, much need that to compile
* lwelyn is away: Away at the moment
<MetaMorfoziS> !hubazmeg
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<Sinik> hi, since I'm having a lot of problems with breezy (sudo wouldn't work, adept wouldn't work, eagle-usb drivers don't work, and I'm unable to install newer ones) should I try Dapper flight 6?
<laszlok> taloschen: would it be better to install the package or do you need the source for some particular reason?
<n3storm> Sinik: no, reinstall breezy, it works ok, use automatix for eagle-usb
<mindspin> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Sinik> I used apt-get to install the eagle-usb drivers but they just don't work (they install fine, but modem is not operational) I found mentions all over the web that eagle usb have a problem with breezy (but not with hoary)
<pradeepto> can somebody give me  deb src link for dapper main universe please?
<taloschen> laszlok: i found no corresponding package, so i have to compile it myself
<Sinik> my problem is pretty much -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71293
<pradeepto> can anybody please?
<laszlok> taloschen: right, there is one for dapper but not breezy
<laszlok> pradeepto: you want a link, or the line to put in your sources.list?
<taloschen> laszlok: unfortunately, i'm using breezy and i don't wanna change to dapper
<pradeepto> laszlok: I want to put the line to put in my sources.list
<laszlok> taloschen: i think that package you are looking for is xserver-xorg-dev, or libx11-dev
<taloschen> laszlok: thx, i will try them
<laszlok> pradeepto: the one i have is: deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<pradeepto> laszlok: thanks a lot
<Sinik> is gcc3.4 in breezy? I seem to need it to compile the new eagle-usb with the kernel...
<laszlok> pradeepto: but you should change ca to your country
<seletz> Mogn!
<laszlok> Sinik: yes it is
<pradeepto> laszlok: ah oke, np I will manage from here, I guess. Thanks again.
<Sinik> sbuild-essential seems to install gcc4.0 and it wouldn't work and I was unable to find 3.4...
<^rob^> hello
<laszlok> Sinik: there should be a package called gcc-3.4
<taloschen>  laszlok:libx11-dev is not right, and xserver-xorg-dev cannot be found, so can you give me some apt source?
<^rob^> what variable is passed to kernel that knows the root device - boot param has root=/dev/somedevice - my initrd boot script is messed - and i want to modify it
<Sinik> laszlok: so normally sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 should get it installed? (because I tried that)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why can't i see the FPS in glxgears?
<^rob^> grub: kernel /somekernel [root=/dev/...]  << this setting interest me... it is set in some variable or environment whatever - how can i see where ? to be able to use it
<laszlok> Sinik: yes that should install it, however the make script might not know to use it
<laszlok> Tallia1Kubuntu: glxgears -printfps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<^rob^> ?? - noone?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this are the result of fglxgears, but the CPU still goes to 100%
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 9203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1840.487 FPS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 9203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1840.487 FPS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 9203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1840.487 FPS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 9203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1840.487 FPS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is this good?
<RaRe> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, totally, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sivang>  /wc
<avatarz> hello.
<m0nark> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, that's not very good :)
<m0nark> I get > 4000 on my old crappy card, and no noticable cpu usage
<Tallia1Kubuntu> shat
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno what else i can do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> these are radeon drivers
<m0nark> hmm, I've only had bad experiences with ati cards
<m0nark> did you try to google it?
<m0nark> Tallia1Kubuntu: you could check out this guide and see if you have done everything properly http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<misieq> hi! i've just installed ubuntu from dvd and added kubuntu packages from cd... however those are old and i'd like to upgrade my kde to 3.5.2, so i've added mirrors and gpg keys as described here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php but when i type 'sudo apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop' it says, that most of packages have been kept back. what should i do to fully upgrade my kde?
<mindspin> have you tried dist-upgrade
<misieq> mindspin: no, what does it do? upgrade all packages available?
<mindspin> it should, i was told that it may help, although my upgrade to kde 3.5.2 worked without any complaints
<mindspin> you did an update first?
<misieq> mindspin: err... dist-upgrade is apt-get target, i assume?
<mindspin> sudo apt-get update
<mindspin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mindspin> that should be
<misieq> mindspin: i did set up ubuntu few minutes ago and only installed kubuntu from cd
<mindspin> edited the /apt/sources-list?
<misieq> only added mirrors to kde3.5.2
<mindspin> then do a sudo apt-get update
<misieq> already did
<misieq> so now apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mindspin> and when you do sudo apt-get upgrade you receive error/dependencies messages?
<misieq> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637312
<misieq> (that was done after adding mirrors to sources.list and apt-get update)
<mindspin> try just  sudo apt-get upgrade
<mindspin> i.e. leave out the kde-desktop behind
<misieq> output is the same
<mindspin> then try dist-upgrade
<mindspin> can you paste your sources.list in pastebin?
<misieq> the only thing changed is that it would install new kernel
<misieq> just a sec
<misieq> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637315
<mindspin> you have to put # (comment signs) in front of the cd-source entry
<misieq> both or just kubuntu ?
<mindspin> in the first 2 lines
<mindspin> apt is trying to fetch fro cd
<mindspin> remove the #sign in front of the universe and multiverse entry
<mindspin> do you want mp3 and wma support?
<misieq> afair local mirror does not provide all the packages... what's the main server?
<misieq> yes, i do
<mindspin> wait I'll paste my sources list, take it
<misieq> what's the deb-src line for?
<misieq> source packages?
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> take this, it should work: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637320
<avatarz> hello world.
<misieq> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<misieq> !breezy-seveas
<ubotu> misieq: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<misieq> !seveaspackages
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, misieq
<misieq> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sinik> *cheers* managed to install eagle-usb on breezy woohoo :D
<sinik> thanks everyone that helped at some point
<misieq> sinik: i'm running it too, however i had to comile it
<sinik> yeah, me too
<sinik> the included version is not working
<misieq> sinik: what version do you use?
<sinik> 2.3.2
<RaRe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<misieq> sinik: i've never managed to set up a newer version than 2.0.0
<misieq> sinik: anyway, it satisfies me ;)
<misieq> !marillat
<ubotu> it has been said that marillat is If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed. don't overuse them. Consider using !plf or !seveas instead
<sinik> well once I got gcc3.4 on, the installation was pretty easy
<misieq> !plf
<ubotu> rumour has it, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<xanax`> hello
<avatarz> hello
<avatarz> !help
<mindspin> !ask
<misieq> is security.ubuntu.com down or something?
<misieq> oh, i have duplicated entry in soures.list... nevermind
<misieq> is apt able to resume broken downloads?
<mindspin> yes
<mindspin> start it again
<RaRe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<sinik> hmm, how can I view my ntfs partitions through konqueror? (right now I am only able to view files through terminal and only as root)
<misieq> sinik: run konqueror as root if you can't access your partition as regular user
<avatarz> i love kubuntu!@
<sinik> I would prefer to change the permissions on the ntfs partitions so they can be viewed as user than running konqueror as root...
<misieq> sinik: however if you add option 'users' or 'user' (you have to read manual, as i don't remeber which is the one) you should be able to use it as regular user
<misieq> sinik: man fstab
<_chris> hey is there a win emulator for yahoo?
<sinik> ok thanks :)
<_chris> that works?
<_chris> im new to linux
<misieq> _chris: err... yahoo?? use firefox or konqueror
<avatarz> any ham radio operator ghere?
<avatarz> here?
<_chris> i dont mind but my sister wants her windows version of messenger
<avatarz> anyone into packet radio?
<misieq> _chris: oh, you mean yim
<_chris> yeah sorry
<avatarz> any CW fan?
<misieq> _chris: can't she use gaim?
<[Nige] > anyone running on dapper with ati radeon card?
<_chris> for messaging yes but she wants her voice and crap
<misieq> _chris: give it a try: http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<misieq> _chris: i wouldn't recommend you using the windows version of yim..
<_chris> i used that version but it dont have the features she wants i wish shed leave me alone i like kubuntu just fine
<misieq> _chris: also in windows. yim just sucks
<_chris> i agree
<misieq> _chris: did you try wine?
<_chris> she dont lol women always get wha they want or i
<misieq> (that must've sound odd :P)
<_chris> yes i did
<_chris> it installed fine but the program itself would run
<misieq> _chris: and i didn't work? hmmm... try getting the one from winehq.net
<grinias> sinik: /dev/hda1       /media/C          ntfs    ro,user,exec,nls=utf8,umask=0  0 0
<_chris> good point thanks will do
<misieq> _chris: they also have .deb repository
<_chris> thank you misieq
<_chris> where at
<_chris> thier site?
<misieq> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<_chris> thank you very much
<misieq> _chris: you're welcome
<avatarz> i have some radon links at my delicius
<avatarz> del.icio.us/drpaulo
<avatarz> anyone into reiserfs here?
<avatarz> i like it very much
<RaRe> !find
<asraniel>  how can i unlock the apt database if my adept has crashed?
<Xemanth^^> asraniel: check with ps -A that is Adept still running
<asraniel> thx
<GNU_Style> hey is KORN better than BASH?
<Kamping_Kaiser> supposed to be
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you can be bothered to learn it
<sinik> hmm is it me or konqueror renders fonts larger than it should?
<n3storm> sinik: there is not a universal font size default, so if you come from windows, yes, they are bigger
<n3storm> I think in macos they are bigger than ie but smaller than firefox
<sinik> yeah I come from windows, but firefox for linux seems to render them a little smaller (than konqueror at least) and closer to what I'm used to
<n3storm> yes, konqueror follows the whole desktop schema, you can change that
<n3storm> also, you can make firefox render the same size kde fonts ;)
<RaRe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<nuky> hi, i have this problem with my panel autohiding, i have it set to let other windows cover it but re-appear when the mouse touches the bottom edge of the screen.. and this works fine as soon as i set it but after a while, it stops reappearing and i have to minimise everything to show it. any ideas on what could cause this strange behaviour?
<Sergi0> nuky: hm, should not be hapening, but maybe a small workaround, if you got the menu in the panel, pres ALT-f1 and it will show up
<nuky> Sergi0: i just tried that, my shortcut fr the menu works well but alt+f1 doesn't seem to show my panel.. thanks
<Pupeno> How can I check if my new serial modem works with Linux (I can't plug it to a phone line yet) ?
<MetaMorfoziS> Pupeno:
<MetaMorfoziS> tail -f /var/logs/syslog
<MetaMorfoziS> when you connect a modem, it has some changes
<MetaMorfoziS> it wrotes new blabla  connected
<Sergi0> nuky: i've got 3pannels at the bottom, a main small one always visible, one showwing up only when i hit the leftbottom, and another one only showing up at the right bottom, all works fine here
<MetaMorfoziS> or sg
<MetaMorfoziS> it's true for all thing
<Sergi0> MetaMorfoziS: also for a serial device?
<MetaMorfoziS> when you connect an usb device, it said new usb device connected...
<MetaMorfoziS> try it
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it work
<kev1n> nick k|away
<nuky> Sergi0: thank, i'll take allok around settings.. cos mine also works fine as soon as i've set it in "Configure Panel", but after a while, when i move my mouse to the bottom it doesn't reappear.. but resetting it in "Cnfigure Panel" again fixes it..
<Pupeno> MetaMorfoziS: nothing appears there. Since when serial devices are advertised like that ?
<MetaMorfoziS> elhiszem
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, id ont' know
<_nelson> I have problems with keyboard layout
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I make my kde application start during startup?
<MetaMorfoziS> put an ikon to your /home/.kde/Autostart
<MetaMorfoziS> not ikon, link sry:)
<vinboy> oh ok
<MetaMorfoziS> /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<vinboy> thanks MetaMorfoziS :D
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> nm:)
<nuky> is anyone having trouble with the kubuntu.org repository? mine keeps returning a 404 not found error in aptitude and it's holding back one of my python modules which is marked as broken now :(
<sinik> hmm xorg uses 180mb of memory, is this normal?
<sinik> and my overall memory usage is pretty high
<martinjh99> Is there a problem with kubuntu.org?
<martinjh99> Getting a 404 error when trying to do an update...
<Sergi0> martinjh99: maybe you could try another mirror?
<martinjh99> Is there one for Kubuntu.org Where's the list?
<Sergi0> the sources.list file is in /etc/apt
<martinjh99> The mirror list for Kubuntu.org.. ;)
<Sergi0> martinjh99: oh :) i have no idea
<martinjh99> :) I'll find it somewhere. Thanks anyway...
<vinboy> i'm thinking to convert my primary partition from ntfs to ext3
<vinboy> wat do i need to do after the conversion?
<vinboy> or before?
<n3storm> vinboy: backup EVERYTHING BEFORE?
<sinik>  /\ what he said :)
<n3storm> vinboy: you will not be able to convert, you could only delete de ntfs partition and create a new one in the same space with the ext3 type
<vinboy> oh yup
<vinboy> i'll format it
<vinboy> but do i need to recreat the MBR etc?
<vinboy> will I be able to get to kubuntu right after it?
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: your mbr will be installed during kubuntu install.
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: if it's already installed simply chaning partitions will not destroy your mbr.
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: how do I find out where the mbr is installed?
<mindspin> !mbr
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mindspin
<LeeJunFan> the mbr and your partition tables are stored on the first 512bytes of your hd.
<Tm_T> !Mittens
<ubotu> Tm_T: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> hey!
<mindspin> the mbr is the first section of a HD
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: partition editing and/or formatting will not touch the mbr.
<misieq> i've updated kde to 3.5.2 and now i have two google search boxes in konqeror
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: to be more precise the mbr is the first 446 bytes of the hd, the part tables are the following 66 bytes, 2 bytes are however unused., so it's safe to say 64 bytes is your part tables.
<misieq> any idea how to remove one?
<LeeJunFan> misieq: under settings choose configure extensions, remove google suggest plugin.
<misieq> thanks
<misieq> can i safely compile and install new amarok if i have v1.3.1 from ubuntu package?
<misieq> or should i remove the package first? or perhaps there is some repository with new amarok?
<LeeJunFan> misieq: best practice is to remove ubuntu one first and install yours to /usr/local - better yet make a package so you can remove it cleanly later if you wish.
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: oh tat means it is safe to format any partition?
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: in the days of windows. if I format the primary partition, my windows would become inaccessible
<Pupeno-> Hello.
<misieq> LeeJunFan: nevermind, i've found a package on amarok.kde.org ;)
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: windows was probably on the primary partition, therefor formatting it would erase windows.
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: oh ok... sound like it...
<vinboy> thanks alot LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: np.
<vinboy> by the way
<Pupeno-> How do I know which device my external modem is in ?
<vinboy> wat can I use to convert it to ext3?
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: ntfs cannot be converted to anything, except partition magic can convert it to fat32.
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: you will have to backup your data on the ntfs partition, delete that partition, create it as ext3, then copy your data back. What is your reasoning for converting it?
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: oops.. sorry... what I meant was "what program can I use to format is as ext3"?
<vinboy> i'll copy everything to another network drive
<misieq> vinboy: mkfs.ext3
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: once you have changed the partition type with either cfdisk or fdisk you then format it with mkfs.ext3
<misieq> vinboy: or qtparted
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: you actually don't need to remove the partition, you can simply change it's type with cfdisk or fdisk.
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: then format with mkfs.ext3
<LeeJunFan> vinboy: you're giving up windows alltogether?
<vinboy> LeeJunFan: i'll leave a partition for windows. convert the rest to ext3 bcoz kubuntu is my primary os
<vinboy> misieq: yes i guess qtparted will be a good option
<misieq> errr.. surely amarok does support aac, right?
<misieq> how comes amarok is able to display hebrew signs whereas i've never managed to make it display correct polish ones :/
<nuky> in the installation readme, it says to use that instead of the manual if you are using a debian based system (i'm using kubunut)
<misieq> ?
<nuky> do you know where i can find the .deb installation of the bash_completion? i can only see the rpm on the site and i tried to do it manually but i am getting and error that i don't understand.. in the installation readme, it says to use that instead of the manual if you are using a debian based system (i'm using kubunut) but i cannot find it on the downloads page or the repositories..
<misieq> nuky: you may try alien
<nuky> misieq: thanks, i was considering it. i have only tried it once before with skype and it did not work that time, and iw asn't sure if it was the skype rpm or not. is alien, generally safe?
<misieq> nuky: anyway, i don't think you have to use .deb as bash_completion is just a shell script (the best i think was distributed in mandriva)
<misieq> nuky: when you come to think of it, one may try asking guys i #mandriva to give us their scripts
<misieq> nuky, did you try this: http://www.caliban.org/bash/#completion_download ?
<sinik> sorry for the stupid question, but now that ctrl+tab is taken by kde for desktop switching how can you switch tabs in firefox? (apart from clicking on a tab)
<misieq> sinik: i think it ctrl-tab as well... you can change the kde default hotkeys in settings
<nuky> misieq: yeah, i tried there and i couldn't see the deb, so i tried to install it manually using the readme, but even after making all the changes i get errors with the script..
<misieq> what errors?
<Hobbsee> sinik: grab an extension - i think it's called swift tabs, then use f1, or f2
<nuky> misieq: once i've made the changes and try to source my bashrc again, i get this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637587
<misieq> no idea
<nuky> misieq: no worries, thanks for the help, i'll try alien and see with the rpm converted.. thanks
<puckman> W00T, flight 6 ^_^
<puckman> Burning now.
<misieq> i'm burning kororaa to test xgl :D
<misieq> :| ubotu broke down
<puckman> dont think xgl will run to nice on my x24
<misieq> x24?
<misieq> thinkpad?
<misieq> i have athlon xp1800+ 768 mb ram and geforce 2 mx 400 64mb desktop, will see how it works in a minute :)
<misieq> <reboot> brb
<ubuntu_> do i have to edit fstab to get  myself write acces with a live-cd?
<oxez> anyone have a url to update kubuntu 5.10 to dapper?
<oxez> (which tells the new repos, and all)
<Hobbsee> !update
<ubotu> Hobbsee: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<oxez> alright
<Pupeno-> Does anybody know how to reliable check that an external modem works ?
<misieq__> oh god... xgl is a*w*e*s*o*m*e :)))))
<Tm_T> nah
<Pupeno-> should cat /dev/ttyS0 and then typing ATZ get a response ?
<irad> Can anyone tell me what would be my problem?: http://www.arava.co.il/~infrared/snapshot1.png
<misieq__> Pupeno-: no
<irad> !konsole
<ubotu> irad: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<misieq__> Pupeno-: cat only displays contents of file
<Pupeno-> oh, yes, cat > /dev/ttyS0.
<misieq__> Pupeno-: you may however have cat running on one konsole window and in the other type 'echo ATZ > /dev/ttyS0' - that might give some response
<Pupeno-> right. I get nothing :(
<misieq__> try using something like getty or chat
<misieq__> there is certainly one thing missing in kororaa: kde
<Tm_T> well
<Tm_T> Xgl is fun, but doesn't have anything usable what Xorg doesn't
<Pupeno-> misieq__: getty is for prompting for a user, I don't want to do that. and chat, can chat work as a terminal ? I don't want to run a script.
<Tm_T> I played with kororaa ~3min and got bored
<misieq__> i like having fun :) you don't? ;)
<Tm_T> misieq__: I have more fun when fix bugs than looking wobbling window, for nothing
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i just formatted my primary partition to ext3
<misieq__> Tm_T: well it might be boring just to look on menus sliding here and there, but i think it would be nice to have it for everyday use
<vinboy> i'm editing the fstab
<vinboy> should I use "ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<Tm_T> misieq__: not to me, too slow
<vinboy> or "ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0"
<Tm_T> misieq__: those "nice" animations take too much time, would just slow me down
<misieq__> Tm_T: what do you do then?
<Tm_T> misieq__: ah, good question
<irad> Can anyone tell me what would be my problem?: http://www.arava.co.il/~infrared/snapshot1.png it's something that happened to my setting of the konsole
<Tm_T> misieq__: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/desktops/
<Tm_T> misieq__: it's not from my busy day, so I usually have even more konsoles open ;)
<Tm_T> irad: hummm
<Tm_T> irad: interesting, wait a second
<irad> :)
<Tm_T> irad: this occured when? is it breezy or dapper?
<misieq__> Tm_T: oh god... those things you type on irc (desk_1.png) look scary ;P
<irad> breezy
<Tm_T> misieq__: =)
<Tm_T> misieq__: have to check what it was =)
<irad> it occured when i am trying to check my settings
<misieq__> Tm_T: what does 'taidanpa ottaa' mean?
<oxez> hrm, I updated KDE to 3.5.2, and now I have two google bars in konqueror, I don't see anyoptions to remove one lol. Anyone know how?
<Tm_T> misieq__: "I think I take..."
<Tm_T> oxez: there is options, wait a second and I'll tell you
<Xemanth^^> can i rewrite mbr with kubuntu install disc easily ? I want to reinstall my win xp
<irad> it occured when i am trying to check my settings Tm_T
<Tm_T> irad: ok
<Tm_T> irad: try this: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole"
<oxez> Tm_T: ok
<irad> Tm_T tried that already
<Tm_T> irad: doesn't help?
<irad> tm_t no
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> oxez: from menu: settings -> extensions ->
<oxez> oh
<oxez> Thank you Tm_T
<oxez> :o
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> irad: it's breezy, right?
<irad> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm hmm, "sudo apt-get clean"
<Tm_T> and then try reinstall again
<Tm_T> and restart all konsoles
<irad> still nothing
<Tm_T> ach
<Tm_T> sounds evil
<Tm_T> ok, restart whole KDE session
<irad> and than what?
<Tm_T> irad: it's kde 3.5.2 right?
<irad> yeah
<Tm_T> irad: wget http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/pool-breezy/kdebase/konsole_3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<Tm_T> irad: and "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<irad> okay
<Tm_T> to makee sure youhave package from there
<irad> yeah hehe
<Tm_T> and if it still occurs, hit me
* irad hit tm_t
* Tm_T hides
<irad> :)
<irad> that's so weird
<Tm_T> indeed
<irad> what kcm_konsole.la ?!
<irad> what's*
<Tm_T> it's file what should be in konsole package
<Tm_T> ;)
<irad> heh
<Tm_T> it contains libraries that konsole needs for settings
<irad> so maybe i need the libs?
<Tm_T> you do
<Tm_T> and should get when install that package
* Tm_T feels busy when crawling in 4 different irc clients
<irad> hehe
<Tm_T> 4 different networks and oh, 0 channels =)
<Tm_T> 50 even
<irad> damn....
<Tm_T> still have that  problem?
<irad> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<irad> i am desperate
* OdyX hugs irad.
<irad> lol
<Tm_T> irad: ls /usr/lib/kde3/ -al | grep konsole
<irad> i hope this is a bot
<Tm_T> it's not
<Tm_T> I am
<irad> lol
<irad> well
<irad> i see some files there
<irad> is there anything special i need to see?
<irad> kcm_konsole.la
<irad> ?
<Tm_T> yup
<irad> can't see it over there
<Tm_T> agh!
<Tm_T> now we need to know why not
<Tm_T> irad: how many files there is
<irad> lol
<irad> it would be easier if i had counter:P
<irad> 10 tm_t
<Tm_T>  ls /usr/lib/kde3/ -al | grep konsole | wc -l
<Tm_T> there's your counter ;)
<irad> lol
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good morning :)
<irad> i sux
<Tm_T> irad: so you are missing both kcm_konsole.* files
<irad> hmm yeah
<Hobbsee> hi again Tm_T
<Tm_T> irad: hm, very interesting indeed
<sinik> hmmm how can I install msttcorefonts? there doens't seem to be anything on adept...
<Tm_T> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts is, like, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Tm_T> sinik: there you go :)
<sinik> :D thanks
<irad> also when i open konsole via xterm and going to the 'settings' section i get this messege: irad@irad:~$ konsole
<irad> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/mc.desktop
<irad> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/sumc.desktop
<Tm_T> uff
<irad> maybe i need to compile the konsole from the source?
<Tm_T> irad: youdon't get any errors when installing package?
<irad> nothing
<Tm_T> weird
<irad> perfect installation
<Tm_T> I have stupid feeling...
<bh4tw> hi, im trying to install dapper on my friends computer, and when it boots to kde after usplash it goes to tty and it completeley freezez, what could be the problem? everything seems to load in dmesg
<irad> lol
<Tm_T> how about rebooting whole machine?
<irad> my machine?
<irad> hmmm... i done that already i don't think another time would really help
<Tm_T> bh4tw: look /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bh4tw> k
<Tm_T> bh4tw: like, "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to get only error lines
<bh4tw> k thnx
<sinik> hmm I enabled all repositories in sources.list but still no msttcorefonts...
<Tm_T> sinik: breezy?
<sinik> yes
<Tm_T> theyare in multiverse
<Tm_T> s/theyare/that is/
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/msttcorefonts
<Tm_T> sinik: you also should update packagelists
<sinik> yeah I think I'm doing that...
<RaRe> hey what's the command to list down mounted drives?
<RaRe> it has something to do with fdisk? :o
<Tm_T> sinik: do "sudo apt-get update" in konsole and see if there's any line containing "multiverse"
<sinik> it's working, I probably did forget to update the lists, thanks :)
<Tm_T> np :)
<simian__> are any dapper users haveing problems with partially installed updates today?
<Tm_T> simian__: not here, what's the problem?
<simian__> Tm_T: at the end of an apt-get update i get this error message:
<simian__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<simian__>  debtags
<simian__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OdyX> smian__ debtags ?
<OdyX> I do
<OdyX> ..
<Tm_T> simian__: ach! not again =)
<simian__> Tm_T: what do you mean?
<simian__> OdyX: your getting it too then?
<Tm_T> simian__: we got issue with debtag package ~4 months ago
<OdyX> yep... error...
<Tm_T> OdyX: mind to do "dpkg -i" to that package to get full errormessage?
<simian__> i feel slightly better that it's no just me lol
<OdyX> Tm_T: is in /var/... ?
* mart has seen this once before today too :(
<Tm_T> OdyX: yup
<OdyX>  /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<mart> yep
<Tm_T> there yes
<Tm_T> pic the newest debtag package there
<Tm_T> pick even
<OdyX> Tm_T: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637703
<Tm_T> thanks
<OdyX> in fact.. I thought it had ever been reported.
* OdyX goes to Launchpad.
<Tm_T> :)
<Rayman> HP Pavilian dv5000, dapper up-to-date and ndiswrapper with drivers suggested on the wiki -- no luck
<bh4tw> im having problems with debtags too
<bh4tw> anyways
<Rayman> Could someone please help me? for some reason my wlan lists as eth0 and can't access the AP
<bh4tw> Rayman, try typing "dhclient"
<Tm_T> OdyX: fix is coming, so no worries
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK
<Rayman> bh4tw: doesn't help. :)
<Rayman> receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down
<bh4tw> Rayman, is your card supported in ndiswrapper?
<Rayman> bh4tw: should be according to the wiki.
<Rayman> Broadcom 4316 or so.. let me check
<Rayman> Broadcom 4318
<Rayman> altho there are errors in dmesh
<Rayman> s/dmesh/dmesg
<Rayman> [ 7642.524302]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<bh4tw> try "pccard eject" then "pccard insert"  , then ifconfig <interface> up
<bh4tw> then dhclient
<bh4tw> Rayman, did it work?
<plb> eh anyone run kubuntu on amd64 in here? I tried kde 3.5.2 on debian but kde apps seemed to have random issues with not being able to find  a host
<Rayman> bh4tw: It did something.. I no longer get error saying unknown interface eth0
<Rayman> bh4tw: If I try to enable it from Kcontrol, it gets disabled right away
<[Pepe] > Hi
<[Pepe] > kennt jemand ein gutes programm um filme in verschiedene Formate umzuwandeln ? avi nach svcd,svcd nach avi usw.
<morrow> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_acidarrow> !amarok
<ubotu> methinks amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<RaRe> !volume
<ubotu> RaRe: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<martinjh99> Allo all
<martinjh99> How do I change icon size in a konq filemanager window???
<sinik> !ape
<ubotu> sinik: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> the kde login screen, how can i return to it from a console login?
<martinjh99> xwolf - CTRL-ALT-F7
<mart> xwolf-: or just log out, it'll restart eventually if you used the "Console Login" kdm menu option.
<martinjh99> or CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE which will restart your X-Server although you have to be at a graphical screen for it to work...
<xwolf-> i was thinking about something like 'startkde' or startx
<martinjh99> yeah that should work if you don't have kdm running though...
<martinjh99> Try it and see what happens...  Worst thing is you get an error saying X is already running...
<martinjh99> How do I change icon size in a konq filemanager window???
<sinik> what I need to make amarok play ape (monkey audio) files?
<martinjh99> No idea - I know what I need for mp3... ;)
<sinik> yeah I got that far myself :)
<rnd_null> Adept Updater doesn't work for me
<sinik> does it give you an error?
<rnd_null> no
<sinik> it tries to load for a while and then closes?
<rnd_null> it asks for my passwd then dies?
<sinik> hmm I don't know, but adept updater seems to have some problems here as well. but it seems to work if I open adept and then adept udpater again for some reason
<rnd_null> i just tried it again and it tried to load for a while and then closed
<sinik> is the normal adept working?
<daan> does someone know how i can update my nvidia driver?
<sinik> !gstreamer0.8-monkeysaudio
<ubotu> sinik: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rnd_null> i just ran adept and it said that another program was using adept, but nothing else is running...
<daan> when i download the latest package and I type in the Konsole sudo sh Nvidia...... it says that it couldn't it because there's already one loaded
<daan> ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your
<daan>          kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X
<daan>          server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without
<daan>          support for module unloading.  Please be sure you have exited X
<daan>          before attempting to upgrade your driver.  If you have exited X, know
<daan>          that your kernel supports module unloading, and still receive this
<daan>          message, then an error may have occured that has corrupted the NVIDIA
<daan>          kernel module's usage count; the simplest remedy is to reboot your
<daan>          computer.
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<daan> that's the error
<Tm_T> kubuntu.pastebin.com is also good
<rnd_null> Ksysguard wont run either...
<daan> sorry
<daan> does someone know the answerN
<Tm_T> daan: it's said there.
<daan> where
<Tm_T> in that error message, atleast I think so
<daan> i know but my question is how to do that?
<Tm_T> daan: first, why you try install nvidia drivers your own?
<daan> is there an other way, cuz my adept updater says there are no updates
<Tm_T> well
<Tm_T> why you have to update
<daan> because i simpy want the newest drivers...
<Tm_T> IF you already have working nvidia drivers
<Tm_T> daan: then read readmes etc
<daan> but actually also because of my screen resolution
<seaLne> trappist: ping
<daan> there's a problem with it
<Tm_T> daan: what is it? prolly something that won't be fixed with newer drivers
* puckman just installed flight 6 and noticed that adept in the gui works again.... sortof
<daan> now it's 1024*768 but i want it to run at 1280*1024
<Tm_T> daan: well, that's not driver issue
<OdyX> Tm_T: debtags' update successful.
<Tm_T> OdyX: good
<daan> but there's no possibility to set it on 1280*1024
<daan> the max is 1024*768
<puckman> I noticed that skim is gone though, shame :(
<Tm_T> daan: yeah, but that's not driver issue :)
<daan> ok, what issue is it than :p
<Tm_T> daan: xorg.conf is your friend
<daan> aha
<daan> but
<RaRe> daan: about the screen resolution - to get higher ones you need to reconfigure xorg
<daan> ok
<Segovia> daan: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the res you want?
<daan> let's see
* OdyX has cups issue :'(
<Tm_T> Segovia: RaRe: ok, help him then edit it ;) I'm out now ->
<RaRe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Segovia> daan: you could also "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if that makes you feel more comfortable.
<Segovia> lol NM.  RaRe just said the same thing
<Segovia> daan: when using that, if you don't understand any of the questions it asks you, just leave the default choice, which is your current settings.
<RaRe> daan: yea, and about the driver - based on my experience if you're using a nvidia card - choose nvidia not nv
<Segovia> daan: you'll need to restart X afterwards.  Keep in mind that the highest resolution you choose is the one that X will default to.
<RaRe> cuz when i chose nv, i couldn't run 3d apps
<daan> ok
<daan> thx
<Segovia> yes.  if you've got the nvidia drivers installed.  it needs to be nvidia, not nv
<sinik> !alsasink
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sinik
<RaRe> !geese
<ubotu> RaRe: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> any ideas on the reason why any cd inserted in cd-rom is recognized as blank cd-r?
<daan> ok I have filled all reconfigure questions but now I get this in the console
<daan> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<daan>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200604031701
<daan> this is normal I assume?
<Segovia> daan: that's fine.  it's just telling you it's going to backup your xorg.conf with that name.
<daan> should I just reboor
<daan> reboot
<daan> k
<daan> thx
<MasterLap> Can someone here help me with my openSSL+vsFTP-problems?
<RaRe> xwolf-: my wild guess is that the cd wasn't finilized (if its a burned cd)
<Segovia> log out and hit ctrl+alt+backspace at login screen to restart X daan
<xwolf-> no, ANY cd... original or not
<daan> thx
<daan> cya
<MasterLap> Someone here with vsFTPd+SSL experience?
<puckman> Is the gui adept client based on a browser or somthing?
<puckman> in flight 6 I get weird MIME type errors
<puckman> like you would get if you go to a page that has video you cant play or something like that
<mornfall> puckman?
<_alex> hello
<trappist> seaLne: pong
<mornfall> puckman: ah, well, it shows a file list -- and the icons are derived from mime types
<_alex> anyone nows about avaya ip client for linux?
<MasterLap> Someone here with vsFTPd+SSL experience?
<seaLne> trappist: hi just wanted to ask you about #37535
<seaLne> trappist: how are you making the changes? by right clicking?
<Pupeno> what firewall do you recommend that supports ipv6 ? (that is, iptables front end)
<trappist> seaLne: yes
<daan> Problem solved!
<MasterLap> Someone here with vsFTPd+SSL experience?
<daan> Now I have the right screen resolution
<puckman> mornfall: ah, ok, got an error saying that a certain mime type was not supported
<mornfall> installed, no?
<seaLne> trappist: i have a similar setup to you i think with seperate kde running on 0:0 and 0:1?
<puckman> mornfall: new adept looks nice though, also cool its now one, not 2
<trappist> seaLne: let me see if that's the case...
<seaLne> trappist: no xinerama?
<Segovia> daan: good news mate  :)
<trappist> np
<trappist> err, no
<trappist> seaLne: it seems both displays are 0:0
<vanten_> doe anyone know wether kdebluetooth is broken at the moment? I get a "Malformed URL bluetooth:/"
<vanten_> does
<trappist> seaLne: I can post my xorg.conf if that'll help
<seaLne> trappist: yeah, stick it in a pastebin
<sinik> what's the best output plugin for gstreamer? (what are thse plugins anyway)
<trappist> seaLne: http://tra.ppi.st/xorg.conf
<MasterLap> Someone here with vsFTPd+SSL experience?
<mart> sinik: I use ALSA on the "if it works, don't mess with it" principle.
<trappist> I prefer the "if it ain't broke, tweak it" philosophy
<mart> only works if you know enough about the thing to fix it... and for sound systems, I'm stumped.
<seaLne> trappist: yeah your setup is similar
<mart> guess it depends on how much real work you want to do that day :)
<trappist> seaLne: it's a docked laptop using the native monitor plus a widescreen plugged into the docking station
<seaLne> trappist: i'm now finding that no changes i make have any effect
<seaLne> trappist: yeah i just have 2 graphics cards
<MasterLap> Someone here with vsFTPd+SSL experience?
<trappist> seaLne: if you killall kicker and rerun kicker, your changes should be there
<trappist> seaLne: I don't suppose one of your monitors is widescreen?  I have another kicker bug out because on the widescreen my 100% wide panel is only about 80% wide
<seaLne> trappist: nope both the same
<seaLne> just standard monitors
<RaRe> !audio
<ubotu> RaRe: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gerard> interesting, a lot of change in konversation
<seaLne> trappist: thanks, confirmed your bug unfortunatly
<trappist> seaLne: I don't think it's unfortunate at all - just a little less fortunate than if you fixed it :)  thanks
<Pupeno> How do I change the Gtk+ engine ?
<Pupeno> what program is used ? does anybody know ?
<_ben> Hey. So I'm using Kubuntu now. The first time I loaded it, it has screen reso like 1280xsomething, and it was perfect. This being the second, third and fourth time after rebooting it will only let me choose 640x480.. does anyone have any suggestions?
<sinik> can't you change it from system settings -> display?
<Boojy> My only choice is this
<Boojy> Except the first time, I had four choices, including the 1280 one, 1024 and 800
<sinik> hmm no idea :/.
<sinik> I'm newbie-ish too
<puckman> Can anyone here help me gettin Japanese input going?
<Boojy> I was using a different distro, but I was told Ubuntu is rather user friendly
<puckman> I'm a bit stuck
<Boojy> I don't think it is
<puckman> Please.
<robotgeek> Boojy: i think you need skim, support greatly improved in dapper
* trappist backspaces
<puckman> Kubuntu is GREAT
<trappist> yeah that is a bug that was reported and fixed (in dapper)
<mart> robotgeek: er, you mean to talk to puckman, I think
* puckman is an ex Mac user
* robotgeek needs coffee
<Boojy> Gar! I don't even know what my root password is!
<mart> Boojy: there isn't one
<trappist> Boojy: you don't have one
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Boojy about root
<puckman> I just installed flight 6 so skim comes preinstalled
<puckman> Yay to the Kubuntu guys
<puckman> BUT, I cant get it to work.
<Boojy> so, how do i make "system changes" ? :(
<dipnlik> puckman: why did you leave mac os? i'm planning on buying a mac this year
<trappist> I'm personally pretty stoked about the new cups package.  stuff finally works out of the box.
<mart> nah, I couldn't get skim to work.
<puckman> dipnlik: because it's boring.
<mart> Boojy: what resolutions do you see in System Settings->Display?
<dipnlik> puckman: boring like what? no new software?
<puckman> dipnlik: dont get me wrong, still like the mac os but like kubuntu much better
<Boojy> just the one
<trappist> who knows what package has the kde interface for cups configuration?
<Boojy> only one choice, 640x480 and just one frequency 60hz
<mart> Boojy: can you try running:  grep Modes /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mart> Boojy: in a terminal
<puckman> dipnlik: just the way it works, the speed on older hardware, tons and tons of nice free softwware like gimp, blender, inkscape
<puckman> anyways, ANYONE, who can help me get skim working? Pls?
<mart> puckman: try #scim?
<dipnlik> puckman: what i don't like about linux is that if something doesn't just work, it usually is pretty hard to fix
<Boojy> i'll try :)
<puckman> dipnlik: I do miss workin Japanese input on OSX
<puckman> mart: tried, its DEAD in there
<Boojy> that gives me lots of screen resos
<mart> puckman: oh, mailing list then I guess :(
<puckman> So whats Boojv's problem?
<dipnlik> puckman: used debian last year, was spending more fixing problems than doing something useful
<mart> Boojy: that's still weird
<Boojy> I know :(
<puckman> dipnlik: use Kubuntu!
<Boojy> it  has them all there
<dipnlik> puckman: planning on kubuntu on my home PC this month. using at wok, quite good
<puckman> dipnlik: 90% of the things I do these days work fine out of the box
<Boojy> why can't i choose em, no idea?
<mart> Boojy: I can only suggest looking in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<trappist> Boojy: there have been a LOT of changes and fixes to that module in dapper.  you might consider upgrading. (disclaimer: it's still officially unstable)
<puckman> dipnlik: right out of the box you can surf the web, email, write documents, play music and chat. for me that is enough to start
<dipnlik> puckman: if klubuntu works at home the way i want it to work, no mac for me :P
<puckman> dipnlik: with a bit of extra work you can play all types of media files
<puckman> dipnlik: then you install inkscape, gimp, blender and your happy for creative tasks
<puckman> dipnlik: krita is coming along real nice to
<dipnlik> puckman: i'm still planning though. mac plan arrived at my head last year. got to use kubuntu at home for at least 6 months
<puckman> dipnlik: not to sure on k office, needs work but open office makes sure you can communicate office stuff
<mart> it releases next week sometime
<dipnlik> puckman: need to try PDA sync software on kubuntu
<puckman> dipnlik: I have a Mac Mini at home but the ONLY thing I use it for is listen to itunes and play warcraft
<puckman> dipnlik: that sucks as much on mac as it does on linux
<puckman> dipnlik: i have xp on a partition just for pda sync
<dipnlik> puckman: oh
<dipnlik> what PDA do you have?
<dipnlik> i have a treo 600 coming next week if i'm lucky
<mart> hmm, multisync worked fine for me for my mobile...
<Boojy> there's a lot of these
<Boojy> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
<Boojy> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)
<Boojy> and then at the end
<Boojy> it seems to decide 640x480 is the only option
<mart> er...
<Boojy> (**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "640x480" <-- here ?
<sinik> anyone knows if it's possible to play ape files in kubuntu? I'm starting to conclude that it's not possible
<dipnlik> mart: what mobile do you have?
<mart> Ericsson T630 or something.
<mart> apparently works fine with Sony Clie's too.
<dipnlik> puckman , mart : i tried syncing my nokia 6600 with BT, no luck. will try with the treo, it is palmos, should be "easier"
<mart> Boojy: what's your graphics card according to:   lspci |grep VGA
<robotgeek> mart: should work with bluetooth, i t worked for me in breezy
<dipnlik> mart: i had a sony clie ux50, jpilot worked great on debian, but never tried kontact
<mart> yeah, palm os is much more reliable with linux, it seems.
<Boojy> oh, i'm sorry mart. i don't know how to look at what you typed? are they commands? dirs?
<mart> robotgeek: that's what I'm saying - it did work :)
<mart> Boojy: commands - copy it into a terminal
<robotgeek> mart: sorry, being particularly slow this morning
<dipnlik> it would be marvelous if i could sync the treo with kontact -- i hate outlook
<robotgeek> mart: mind writing a guide for it :)
<mart> robotgeek: aww... I have a chapter to write here...
<mart> dipnlik: multisync was syncing with kontact
<robotgeek> mart: did you use multisynK ?
<Boojy> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Boojy> in windows it lets me use em all. and the first time i logged in after install it let me.
<mart> robotgeek: not the ...nK, no.  I don't think it existed back then.
<dipnlik> mart: oh, ok, thanks
<mart> Boojy: that's very close to what I have...
<dipnlik> YAY! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=632020&postcount=2
<Boojy> obviously though, i think the strangest thing is.. i installed it, screen reso's were fine, i rebooted it, then they just weren't fine? should i reinstall maybe its a minor glitch that shouldn't've happened that will repair itself?
<mart> Boojy: wanna compare xorg.conf's?
<Boojy> sure
<Boojy> how copypaste?
<robotgeek> pastebin
<larsivi> anyone else having problems with the debtags upgrade today? It fails on both my dapper pc's
<robotgeek> larsivi: yes, been a problem since yesterday
<mart> larsivi: yeah, apparently a fix is on it's way, if I read correctly
<mart> Boojy: http://rafb.net/paste/results/IMFM4W13.html
<dipnlik> leaving, bye all
<mart> bye
<larsivi> robotgeek, mart: thanks
<puckman> ...Anyone have a spare 5 min to help me get scim working?
<Boojy> you have more info in your " Section "Monitor" "
<puckman> Its there but when I click on it which should give me the menu I just see a very very small window which is black
<puckman> blank
<mart> Boojy: yeah, that's just so DPI is correct for my monitor probably
<mart> Boojy: I hate it when 12pt isn't actually 12pt
<Boojy> er i dont really get ya there..
<Boojy> see in windows i'd be all uninstall device and let windows install it again cuz it shits itself
<Boojy> i can't do that in kubuntu can i
<mart> Boojy: well, 12pt is 12/72 of an inch - by setting DisplaySize I can pick a 12pt font, and know it'll display as 12pt.
<mart> Boojy: you could always try running : dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Boojy> nothing happened in the console? just went to the next input?
<mart> er, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-org
<Boojy> i did that :P after it said can't run from root
<Boojy> see i'm learning a little, woo newb power ???
<Boojy> its so .... crappy.. using this reso
<Boojy> go on, i dare u, change it down to this :P:P
<Boojy> its almost impossible
<Boojy> is there an xconfig or anything similar?
<mart> Boojy: well, given kde minimum is 800x600, I think I'll skip that one :)
<sinik> I used to run redhat at 320x240 when there where no drivers for my graphics card :P
<Boojy> ugh
<_alex> hello does anyone can help me update KDE becouse i have the 3.4.x version
<mart> Boojy: which version are you running?
<Boojy> er. yeah. :) version of kubuntu or kde? im honestly not sure sorry
<Boojy> kde 3.4.3
<Boojy> i worked that one out :)
<_alex> yes i have that one
<mart> Boojy: that's in breezy?
<_alex> kde 3.4.3 but i want to try the new one kde 3.5.2
<Boojy> im sorry mart, i dont know what breezy is
<_alex> how can i install it
<_alex> ?
<mart> Boojy: er, how did you install kubuntu?
<Boojy> i downloaded a dvd iso from my ISP site
<Boojy> and popped the dvd in
<mart> _alex: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Boojy> it was 3.4gb or so
<sinik> !libmac
<ubotu> sinik: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mart> Boojy: oh right, it normally says which version of kubuntu it is.
<Boojy> i'll check :)
<_alex> mart: i was in that link but how can i update via apt-get
<mart> _alex: you followed the instructions there already?
<_alex> yes
<_alex> they ask for download
<mart> _alex: what does that mean?
<mart> "they"?
<Boojy> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/638012
<Boojy> thats for u btw mart
<mart> Boojy: can you try pasting your xorg.conf file?
<mart> in a pastebin
<Boojy> lol sure i did that before but forgot to paste the link
<mart> _alex: you're not making any sense.  if you tell me what you've done, I can tell you what to do next
<Boojy> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/637992
<Boojy> mart: btw, thank u very much for ur help
<mart> Boojy: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pmedium xserver-xorg   :)
<mart> I'm sure it should prompt you for a monitor size somewhere....
<Boojy> i pressed enter and it came up ready for my next input
<Boojy> to use sudo should i login as my own logon? i made a new account to see if the screen reso would work, really lame idea i guess
<mart> Boojy: ah, yeah, you probably need to run it in the first user account you created.
<Boojy> oh
<mart> Boojy: the first user account gets put into the 'admin' group.
<Boojy> ok :) brb?
<mart> Boojy: I have an alternative
<Boojy> yes?
<mart> Boojy: if you google for: philiips 107e vertical sync
<mart> the first hit (you need to get the cached version probably) has the vert. and horiz. sync details for your monitor
<mart> Horizontal scanning frequency :  30 - 111 KHz
<mart>   Vertical scanning frequency :  50 - 160 Hz
<mart> Boojy: you could try popping them in the monitor section, like they are in my xorg.conf
<Boojy> use both frequencies, ie the lower and the upper, or just choose one in the middle?
<mart> Boojy: hmm, maybe it's better to use dpkg-reconfigure now I think about it
<Boojy> i'll switch to my user brb k
<mart> hand editting this file is a bit of a last resort
<Boojy> could u please copy/paste the reconfigure command i'm trying to run?
<mart> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-org
<mart> if not, try replacing low with medium
<Boojy> ok
<Boojy> well
<Boojy> the low didn't work
<Boojy> the medium brought up a little graphical thingo in the konsole
<mart> yay
<Boojy> its asking for my video card bus identifier
<killian> how do i sinchronyse the clock regularly to a time-server?
<Boojy> and im stumped?:D
<Boojy> do i search google for it
<mart> Boojy: does it have something in there already?
<_acidarrow> hum anyone has any idea why adept opens in read-only mode since the last reboot?
<Boojy> PCI:0:2:0, stick with that?
<mart> Boojy: yep
<shiggs> yo ppl I have a problem
<mart> _acidarrow: it needs superuser privileges to update your system.
<shiggs> I"m running the latest kubuntu and no matter what I do I can't get it to play MP3s
<shiggs> I've installed the libraries etc
<shiggs> what gives?
<shiggs> any media player says something along the lines of "This is not an audio stream"
<shiggs> help?
<shiggs> anyone?
<Boojy> mart: i think i did it all good. it even let me choose what screen reso's i would like to use out of about 20 options. should i logout/login or restart?
<_harm> how do i kill mplayer ...  its frozen
<Boojy> cuz they're not in my display yet..
<shiggs> ..
<mart> Boojy: yeah, you'll need to log out, then, when you get the login screen, hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, then log in.
<My8os> _harm: pidof gmplayer and then kill the_pid_u_see
<mart> Boojy: (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart the x server)
<shiggs> can ANYONE help me?
<Boojy> ctrl alt backspace huh :) thanks so much..i'll be backeh?
<My8os> shiggs: did you install the xine-engine?
<shiggs> xine? why would a movie player's engine help to play mp3s?
<mart> Boojy: go for it.
<My8os> install xine-engine...its not just for videos
<My8os> and use it with amarok
<My8os> and u ll have mp3z ;)
<shiggs> apt doesnt find it
<nico8481> hi
<_harm> My8os thx
<shiggs> My8os: I did apt-get install xine-engine and apt reports that it can't find that package
<My8os> it might be better to use adept
<My8os> i cant remember the exact name for this file
<My8os> search it in adept
<shiggs> yeah
<mart> apt-cache search xine engine will help
<shiggs> kk
<Boojy> good news! ? :)
<shiggs> whoa swweet
<shiggs> thanks
<acidarrow_> which is a goot torrent client for kubuntu?
<acidarrow_> goot=good
<mart> Boojy: you tell us.
<spiritz> acidarrow_: I use ktorrent
<Skrot> acidarrow_: ktorrent work for most
<Skrot> It has some issues with certain trackers though
<mart> Boojy: ?
<shiggs> shit...
<shiggs> gstreamer etc is current
<shiggs> >_>;
<frank23> Skrot: yeah. I was wondering why ktorrent could not connect to a tracker that azureus could
* mart wonders if he hasn't totally roasted Boojy's box :)
<My8os> shiggs: in amarok: settings->configure amarok->engines and change it to xine
<mart> * gulp *
<shiggs> kk
<Skrot> frank23: It has issues mostly with closed community trackers (as many of them use the same tracker script)
<shiggs> kk @ My8os
<frank23> Skrot: that tracker was not closed though. It was open to everyone
<Skrot> frank23: okay :)
<Boojy> er.. did u get all that?:)
<mart> Boojy: status report, please?
<Boojy> oh i typed it out
<Boojy> lol
<Boojy> must be lagging?
<Boojy> well the first time i did it, i chose an option in the little install grpahical thing in the konsole and it said "both methods will work, only one will on some and some will other times" the first time i chose yes.. i logged out.. the screen was bigger but it was overlapping and ugly so i ctrl alt backspaced and it went back to
<Boojy> well the first time i did it, i chose an option in the little install grpahical thing in the konsole and it said "both methods will work, only one will on some and some will other times" the first time i chose yes.. i logged out.. the screen was bigger but it was overlapping and ugly so i ctrl alt backspaced and it went back to
<Boojy> well the first time i did it, i chose an option in the little install grpahical thing in the konsole and it said "both methods will work, only one will on some and some will other times" the first time i chose yes.. i logged out.. the screen was bigger but it was overlapping and ugly so i ctrl alt backspaced and it went back to
<Boojy> argh
<Boojy> stupid copy paste
<Boojy> apologies!
<mart> ffff.
<Boojy> 640x480, then i went and typed the command again and chose "no" and once the thingy finished autodetecting my monitor it automatically logged me out
<Boojy> with the bigger screen reso automatically set
<Boojy> so i stored that command in a text filecase it needs to happen again
<Boojy> so yeah, i guess all in all it fixed. just i ran that command twice, and at once stage i answered yes, and the second time round i answered no
<Boojy> it did say to try both
<mart> Boojy: the X server in dapper is much better, hopefully it wont happen again
<Boojy> whats dapper? :)
<mart> Boojy: the question was about DRI or something?
<Boojy> rings a bell ?:)
<mart> Boojy: the next version of kubuntu after breezy.
<Boojy> oh. which is not out yet, correct?
<mart> Boojy: due out in june, I think
<Boojy> oki doki
<Naoz> Heya folks :) just have one question to ask of you all.. the only butu dist I can get to load is Dapper Drake am I better off going back to Fedora? Or should I stick with this?
<Boojy> are u on breezy then?
<mart> Boojy: nah, I'm running the development version of dapper.
<mart> Naoz: I'd stick with dapper :)
<mart> and I'd certainly never use FC ;)
<Boojy> now, im not whinging, and i dont need it fixed exactly..but in my control centre, my network settings dialog won't load completely..i can't see the bottom, almost as if 640x480 is back again, when i resize the window bigger all i see is the control centre beneath, is this a common breezy problem?
<shiggs> My8os: I have gstreamer as my current engine in amarok... why isnt that working?
<mart> Boojy: must you fiddle with that? :) it doesn't work too well in breezy :(
<acidarrow_> the new amarok only works with xine right now, right? (at least until gstreamer 0.10 is available for kubuntu)
<mart> shiggs: I think the faq on kubuntu.org lists the extra packages you need
<My8os> i dont know...it didnt work to me either so i changed it to xine and now i can play everything
<Boojy> no i mustn't :)
<mart> acidarrow_: that's right, for beta2 anyway
<Boojy> because during the installation it automatically setup internet sharing with the winxp gateway
<mart> acidarrow_: beta1 supports gstreamer
<Boojy> very happy about that
<Naoz> well say I stuck with this Dapper Drake.. will that mean I will have to reinstall everything in the future or can I just upgrade?
<mart> Naoz: just upgrade
<Naoz> sweet ty ty mart
* shiggs installs xine components
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i would like to join kubuntu
<vinboy> but duno where to star
<vinboy> start
<mart> vinboy: what would you like to do?
<mart> there are at least a million ways to help.
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> i would like to make packages or development work
<shiggs> in regards to a torrent client, I just got gnome-btdownload and it works fine
<vinboy> i use azureus!! java is fast on linux
<shiggs> heh
<shiggs> my comp is shitty slow
<shiggs> 233 p2
<shiggs> 160 mb ram
<shiggs> >_>;;
<shiggs> 4gb hdd
<vinboy> wat is ur hardware spec
<vinboy> oh
<vinboy> tat is sad
<vinboy> u should get a decent pc
<vinboy> linux is good
<vinboy> with kde
<shiggs> I'm running KDE as we speak
<Naoz> anyone seen Xgl in action yet?
<shiggs> vinboy: it's actually running acceptably
<dereks__> vinboy: java is fast?
<shiggs> Lol
<vinboy> dereks__: yes.. java is fast on linux than on windows...
<vinboy> and smooth
<dereks__> vinboy: interesting.... by default java is slow though
<vinboy> dereks__: yes java is slower than C or C++ like programs.
<vinboy> by the way
<dereks__> thats like saying my fibonaci number program is faster on linux than windows
<mart> vinboy: in the topic there's a link to a list of IRC channels
<vinboy> wat version of java are u using?
<dereks__> vinboy: i won't java
<vinboy> mart: ?
<mart> vinboy: perhaps there's something there you might want to help with
<vinboy> mart: oh ic... yes i'm looking at the helping kubuntu page
<mart> vinboy: failing that, providing support here is good :)
<vinboy> dereks__: go get java  1.5 update06
<vinboy> mart: this is my third day using kubuntu :D
<dereks__> vinboy: why?
<dereks__> vinboy: i won't use sun's java
<vinboy> dereks__: oh ok
<vinboy> well
<vinboy> java is good though
<bkjones> won't use sun's java? Why?
<dereks__> vinboy: i am more of a fan python and mono
<vinboy> yes.. why?
<vinboy> oh ic
<vinboy> hey
<bkjones> and what's this about "by default java is slow"?
<vinboy> wat is mono
<vinboy> is it C#?
<dereks__> bkjones: i won't use sun's because I won't put propietary software on my machine
<dereks__> bkjones: it is
<mart> vinboy: it's the free .net implementation.
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> i'll go take a look
<mart> urgh
<vinboy> is it fast during execution?
<dereks__> vinboy: same problems java has with speed
<mart> vinboy: compared to what?
<bkjones> dereks__: can I ask what you're using for a flash plugin, then?
<vinboy> compared to java
<mart> vinboy: it's not very big in the kde world
<mart> vinboy: kde people are more likely to use java
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> most ppl use java
<dereks__> bkjones: i don't use a flash plugin
<bkjones> m.
<dereks__> but i would probably use gnash
<vinboy> dereks__: sound like you have no multimedia in ur pc
<bkjones> yeah, I tried that. It sux0rz
<bkjones> Can't find one that doesn't either crash or freeze up on amd64.
<mart> is gnash usable yet?
<dereks__> vinboy: i do...
<dereks__> mart: i don't use it, i said that i probably would if i needed flash
<shiggs> w00t
<dereks__> i also tend to use mostly console programs
<shiggs> I got it runnign with ARTS
<mart> dereks__: I didn't think it was anywhere near usable yet... but that's not based on any experience with it
<vinboy> my azureus is giving me headache... i never sees my BT run so fast b4 in windowz
<dereks__> mart: yeah, aren't there 2 other opensource flash projects?
<dereks__> vinboy: why is it giving you a headache
<vinboy> dereks__: i dunno if  i should believe the speed or not
<bkjones> I don't get that. I've been a *nix admin for almost 10 years and don't know but maybe 2 people in the world who use "mostly console programs". What's the reasoning? Are you running a 486 or something?
<mart> dereks__: I know of at least one, but it won't do the very latest flash stuff.
<mart> bkjones: who are you speaking to?
<bkjones> sorry. dereks__
<dereks__> bkjones: no, i love screen... i have many computers in work, so all my irc/email/im/etc is on console
<vinboy> lol
<dereks__> mart: interesting
<vinboy> im on console is ugly
<dereks__> vinboy: i disagree
<mart> ah, yes, I have screen running on a server I use
<vinboy> kde is really good... so complete
<mart> and do a lot of coding in "emacs -nw"
<vinboy> kmail,konversation,kopete,konqueror,klipper... wat tlse
<Sinik> amaroK :)
<vinboy> yup
<vinboy> i missed that
<vinboy> amorok rocks
<dereks__> vinboy = kde's new promoter
<vinboy> heheee
<vinboy> and i don't get paid
* mart points vinboy at http://spreadkde.org
<bkjones> some day, mp3 support will be included. That's my dream. Alternatively, some open source format will be embraced by the masses. That's my dream, too. :-)
<bkjones> The latter seems really out there, though.
<vinboy> mart: thanks for the website :)
<Sinik> mp3 suppoer is pretty easy to add anyway, and ogg is making progress lately :)
<Sinik> I'm hoping for ape support :/
<vinboy> bkjones: mp3 is supported..
<dereks__> bkjones: didn't fluendo license mp3?
<munzir> Hi,  I want to connect my laptop to a router with a wpa psk key but it didn't work. Is kwifimanager supports this? should I enter it in the box of "Crypto Keys" like any other wep key or what?
<bkjones> dereks__: can't remember who fluendo is.
<mart> munzir: wpa is fun to get working...
<dereks__> bkjones: makers of gstreamer
<bkjones> oh.
<munzir> mart: why?
<mart> munzir: you need to get hold of wpa_supplicant at least, and I needed a new wifi card
<bkjones> no idea. Don't use gstreamer.
<bkjones> rings a bell though. Maybe I saw a headline somewhere.
<mart> munzir: then changing the scripts in /etc/pcmcia...
<mart> munzir: if you don't mind using wep, it's a lot easier.
<mart> munzir: but a bit less secure.
<dereks__> bkjones: what do you use?
<bkjones> dereks__: for what?
<dereks__> bkjones: http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php
<dereks__> bkjones: mulitmedia engine
<vinboy> gonna do a system wide upgrade tonite
<vinboy> and go to sleep
<munzir> mart: why kubuntu doesn't do all this, any legal issues?
<vinboy> good nite buddies
<mart> munzir: nah, it's in development
<mart> munzir: but sadly won't be ready for dapper.
<bkjones> dereks__: I have no idea if I'm using this in the background, which, IMHO, is a problem.
<mart> munzir: at least, that was the status last time I looked.
<bkjones> sound under linux is a travesty all around
<mart> bkjones: and that's without proprietary stuff still trying to use legacy OSS :(
<dereks__> bkjones: most likely xine or gstreamer
<bkjones> I don't think prop. software would fix the issues, really.
<bkjones> to my knowledge, I don't use gstreamer. I don't use xine either.
<bkjones> I use mplayer for any video if I have a choice.
<bkjones> I use xmms for audio if I have a choice.
<bkjones> I don't always have a choice I guess, but most times I do.
<mart> bkjones: no, I mean, it's travesty enough, even without prop. software not being updated.
<bkjones> heh.
<dereks__> bkjones: yeah you can use xmms and mplayer
<bkjones> dereks__: um. Thanks?
<bkjones> ;-)
<dereks__> bkjones: :)
<munzir> mart: Umm! It's good since it would be supported some time in the future. do you know whether windows supports it out of the box? ( I hope not ;) )
<dereks__> bkjones: can you use mplayer as a playback enginger of amorak?
<bkjones> why?
<dereks__> curious?
<bkjones> I have no idea. I know nothing about amarok.
<mart> munzir: yeah, it did on my housemates windows box, sorry
<bkjones> I know mplayer to some degree, and that's probably about it, which is why I use mplayer. It's the only thing I can get to work reliably.
<dereks__> bkjones: yeah, its a nice product
<dereks__> i tend to use totem-gstreamer, maily because my main ubuntu box is gnome, my secondary one is kde
<bkjones> I've seen screenshots of xine and some other stuff, but I can never get these things to act right. I know that's probably retardation on my part, but still.
<bkjones> The xine interface to me is disgusting.
<dereks__> bkjones: yeah, but you can use other frontends
<dereks__> like amorak or totme
<dereks__> *totem
<bkjones> oh yeah, that's another thing: mplayer isn't gnome or kde. It's just mplayer.
<bkjones> dereks__: see how that's way more complicated than need be?
<bkjones> I don't really feel like configuring one app to read the codecs, and then another one to be a front end to that one. That sounds like work.
<mart> and the xine frontends like kaffeine never seem to work quite right.
<dereks__> bkjones: yeah i like mplayer, but i like my integrated desktops more
<dereks__> :)
<bkjones> I'll stick with mplayer until I have a reason to move. The only thing I integrate the player with is my browser, which is firefox, which plays nice with the mplayer plugin.
<dereks__> bkjones: yeah, mplayer is nice. it very much goes by the KiSS theory (keep it simple stupid) and everything just works
<bkjones> I like it. I've used others. Video is one of the only parts of linux where I use ONE application ALL the time instead of 5 or 6.
<bkjones> I don't care what desktop I use at any given time...
<bkjones> mail client...
<bkjones> browser...
<bkjones> whatever.
<dereks__> bkjones: i used to be like that
<bkjones> But I've used really nothing but mplayer for video now for years, so I'm probably just stuck in my ways with that.
<m5m_> Anyone have an idea about how to troubleshoot a usb-connected mouse on my laptop?  It works fine if I unplug it and then plug it back in, but loses communication with the system after a minute or so of normal use...
<munzir> mart: sorry if it's off-topic to ask but is it normal to leave the router always working or should I shut it daily or what?
<duality> hi, im getting this error about "debtags" and i cant "sudo apt-get install debtags"
<duality> when trying to install nvidia drivers
<OdyX> Tm_T: found a REAL bug in your Kopete... (hope it is real...): , message status is not registered from one reboot to another.
<Sinik> People leave their pcs always working, and you're worried about a router? :)
<Sinik> duality: what kind of error?
<duality> Errors were encountered while processing:
<duality>  debtags
<duality> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<Sinik> hmm, did you try installing it through adept?
<duality> yes
<Sinik> and? same problem?
<duality> i get the same error
<Sinik> I'm not sure what the problem is, maybe someone else can help...
<duality> k
<Pupeno> I am installing Kubuntu in a notebook where there's a windows installed. Aside the windows partition and free (unpartitioned space) there's a swap partition, I don't know how it got there... are there any chances that win created it ?
<duality> swap is used by linux
<duality> its like extra RAM
<Pupeno> duality: I know what it is... I was just wondering is sudenly windows started using swap in the recent years.
<duality> windows has its "swap" as a file on the same partition
<Pupeno> no swap partition, right ? like since DOS.
<duality> windows has never had a swap partition
<duality> your swap partition is for your linux OS
<agalavis> duality: do you know if the linux swap partition usable my freebsd?
<agalavis> *by
<Tm_T> OdyX: what?
<OdyX> Tm_T: you know "Status message" (down on the Kopete window)
<OdyX> ?
<Tm_T> yes
* mirshafie passed out: Away at the moment
<Tm_T> ofcourse it's empty when you restart kopete
<OdyX> Tm_T: why "of course" ?
<Tm_T> because most protocols doesn't support offline status messages
<OdyX> that's not what I would except...
<duality> agalavis, i dont know about freebsd and how it works
<Tm_T> and it show _current_ message
<OdyX> Tm_T: and what about those that support it ?
<Tm_T> OdyX: those protocols have it
<agalavis> well thanks anyway
<OdyX> I mean... If no support => not showing it.
<Tm_T> yes
<OdyX> Tm_T: but what I would except is a "constant one" => getting the same when I restart Kopete...
<OdyX> me being connected or not...
<Tm_T> OdyX: even if it's supported, no showing, because offline status message isin the server, not in client
<OdyX> Tm_T: but the client has to force it...
<Tm_T> OdyX: yes
<Tm_T> OdyX: or you might end up to situation that you think you have correct status message when you don't
<OdyX> Tm_T: not convinced...
<Tm_T> OdyX: and checking offline status message from server would require login, so no point to do that
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK for that....
<nutshell42> how do I enable the zip kio-slave in konqueror? tia
<OdyX> but the status message is property of the user... not of the server...
<Tm_T> so, whoosh, no way to keep status message over restart
<Tm_T> OdyX: it's property of both
<OdyX> isn't it stored locally ?
<nutshell42> oh and is the rar kio-slave included in dapper? I assume not, but a man can dream =)
<m5m> so anyone have an idea of how to troubleshoot a usb connected mouse if it loses contact with my system periodically?  re-plugging fixes it but is annoying...
<OdyX> Tm_T: physically OK, but ethically no...
<Tm_T> OdyX: well, discuss more in #kopete ;)
<OdyX> Tm_T: OK. You're right. I'm goin0...
<rdt> hello, folks.  Anyone have experience with adept?
<xwolf-> where should i install firefox (that is, unpack the tarball)
<xwolf-> ?
<nutshell42> xwolf-: wherever you want, I'd say
<duality> xwolf-, you can install it with "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<pradeepto> xwolf-: unpack???
<pradeepto> duality: thats what I was wondering.
<pradeepto> xwolf-: if you are on dapper (atleast) apt-get install will fetch firefox 1.5 for ya
<xwolf-> i have the thingie here, but i was thinking of /usr/share... since i can unpack it anywhere i want
<xwolf-> i just want to type 'firefox' in the command line to call it ;P
<nutshell42> oh, I thought firefox in kubuntu was still the 1.0.x branch?
<nutshell42> xwolf-: to do that put a link in /usr/bin :  sudo ln -s /path/to/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<xwolf-> looks like the apt installation gets me an old version O_o
<nutshell42> xwolf-: yep, that's what I thought, dapper has 1.5 =)
<frank23> xwolf-: yeah. the version in the repositories is 1.0.7   If you want something newer, you need to install yourself
<xwolf-> i'm on breezy ;P
<frank23> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nutshell42> xwolf-: if in doubt unzip it to /usr/local/firefox or something
<xwolf-> but i'll add the link nutshell42 told me
<nutshell42> now, that more ppl seem to be present:
<xwolf-> ok
<nutshell42> how do I get my zip kio-slave back?
<nutshell42> ark is a POS
<nutshell42> slow, buggy
<frank23> xwolf-: Or you can just install in your home direcory somewhere, that's what I did
<nutshell42> abbysmal (sp?) drag'n'drop
<nutshell42> and for some reason the zip kio-slave in konqueror is deactivated in kubuntu
<nutshell42> dapper
<nutshell42> and I'd like it back
<nutshell42> =/
<xwolf-> can i put it in /home/igor/here/i/will/install/my/programs/firefox?
<xwolf-> lol
<nutshell42> xwolf-: yep
<nutshell42> but you'd have to adjust the link then
<xwolf-> ok, i'll put in /usr/local anyways.
<nutshell42> or simply put firefox in your menu (open the kmenu, right-click, edit menu)
<nutshell42> or drag it on the panel
<xwolf-> i need write permissions to install it in /usr/local
<xwolf-> ...
<nutshell42> put sudo in front of the command
<nutshell42> "sudo unzip" or whatever
<xwolf-> yeah
<nutshell42> alternatively sudo konqueror should give you a konqueror-window with root permissions
<nutshell42> then you can unzip it graphically
<nutshell42> although without the zip kioslave
<nutshell42> because that's deactivated
<nutshell42> and you seem to be the only person that's actually reading what I'm writing
<nutshell42> =P
<xwolf-> haha
<xwolf-> i know how to proceed
<duality> xwolf-, you unzip it with "tar -zxvf filename" then enter that dir and do "./configure" then "make" then "make install"
<nutshell42> that's what I thought, I just wanted to hear (see?) me talk, in the vain hope that someone else would appear and save me =)
<duality> i think
<nutshell42> duality: he means the binary zip for linux
<nutshell42> I assume
<duality> oh
<duality> then its "chmod +x filename" then "./filename"
<xwolf-> stop.
<nutshell42> didn't zip preserve the flags?
<xwolf-> i just wanted suggestions on where to install it and keep a minimum of organization
<duality> oh, =S
<frank23> xwolf-: if only one user is gonna use it, you can put it in ~/opt/firefox
<xwolf-> i already unpacked it to /usr/local
<xwolf-> what the hell is opt for?
<xwolf-> and isn't it /opt instead of ~/opt?
<nutshell42> /opt was the dir
<nutshell42> -according to some standard iirc-
<frank23> xwolf-: it's usually for packages that like to put everything in one directory instead of dividing between /bin /usr /usr/share/docs etc
<nutshell42> where third party apps should be installed
<nutshell42> instead of doing what frank23 just said
<xwolf-> whatever.
<trappist> /opt is for statically compiled apps that can be kept across upgrades and distro switches
<xwolf-> what about ln -s
<xwolf-> how can i undo or edit it? ;>
<xwolf-> think i got it.
<bkjones> will konq ever work with gmail? Ugh.
<antti> hello
<Zerlinna> bkjones: isnt the question rather: will gmail ever work with konq... ? :)
<Zerlinna> bkjones: the same as: will blogger ever work with konq :-/
<nutshell42> I thought it worked if you set konq to emulate mozilla
<bkjones> well, I guess the question for me is "why do these services work with everything *but* konq?"
<nutshell42> the identifier
<antti> Could someone please help me with my Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T usb2? I'm new to Linux and can't install it.
<nutshell42> bkjones: because at least in the case of gmail it checks your browser, sees it's konqueror, then sends it safari code which is broken
<nutshell42> although some people I know also had success by setting the identifier to safari
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: I read that too but for me it doesnt..
<nutshell42> everything but konqueror basically
<nutshell42> =P
<nutshell42> perhaps it's a kubuntu "feature" just like the kioslave thingy *looks for tinfoil hat
<Zerlinna> I tried every identifier and it didnt work at all :(
<nutshell42> I don't use gmail
<bkjones> seems to work when I change identity
<nutshell42> google knows more than enough about me
<nutshell42> without reading every single one of my emails
<nutshell42> =)
<Zerlinna> bkjones: when your writing posts? even setting bold, links etc.=
<Zerlinna> ?
<bkjones> I don't use html in email. I can try testing blogger. I doubt that would work, but I'll give it a shot.
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: I do but for googletalk I have kopete so gmail that's ok.. but the thing with blogger is really annoying..
<Zerlinna> bkjones: links etc --> within blogger not gmail
<nutshell42> can't you use text-input for blogger?
<nutshell42> as long as you only use a few standard-tags <p>,<b>,<a> etc
<nutshell42> that shouldn't make too much of a difference
<nutshell42> hmm, X becomes dangerously slow
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: maybe that would work.. but I like to upload pics too...
<nutshell42> I think composite's gonna crash again
<pradeepto> hello this stupid, I have all the plugins installed on my dapper box but gstreamer doesnot show up in engines list in amarok
<nutshell42> Zerlinna: well the img tags easy to use, the upload could be a problem
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: it _IS_ a problem
<nutshell42> but you could host on imageshack (their upload form works just fine with konqi)
<nutshell42> and they're faster anyway
<nutshell42> at least imho
<Zerlinna> you think blogger will show it as inline?
<nutshell42> good question, I assume it would
<nutshell42> try it, if it doesn't you always can go back to firefox =)
<Zerlinna> I think I just have to try it out.. though it's annoying because the one thing I like about blogging is that I don't have to care about html...
<nutshell42> don't know, I'm used to /.
<nutshell42> and I think you can't use anything but text-input there
<nutshell42> it depends on how elaborate your blogger posts are
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: I actually use firefox but wanted to switch to konqueror completely with dapper
<nutshell42> a few tags don't hurt
<nutshell42> but if you use lots of pictures
<nutshell42> with links
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: *g* I think I have to get used to it...
<nutshell42> and the blogger interface is faster for that kind of thing (never used it)
<nutshell42> then it probably would be simpler to keep using firefox for that
<Zerlinna> yeah, it is fast.. just a few clicks ;)
<nutshell42> well, with konq you can dnd the picture-link from imageshack into the text input of blogger
<pradeepto> why doesn't gstreamer show up in the engine list in amarok?
<nutshell42> but otherwise you get used to typing tags, it's actually faster than clicking for them
<nutshell42> pradeepto: because you're lucky
<nutshell42> sorry
<pradeepto> what?
<nutshell42> if possible use xine
<nutshell42> gstreamer is buggy
<nutshell42> otherwise try installing amarok-gstreamer
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: I'm pretty sure you're right with that one...;)
<pradeepto> it worked pretty nice on my breezy box though.
<nutshell42> if that package is not installed that would be the easy solution
<pradeepto> I dont mind using xine at all :)
<pradeepto> just that I was wondering whatever happened to gstreamer since breezy was doing pretty well with that.
<pradeepto> Thanks nutshell42
<nutshell42> don't know, I tried gstreamer on breezy, the alsa support was bad, I tried oss, it still used twice the cpu-load of xine and had more skipped
<nutshell42> pradeepto: ais, try the amarok-gstreamer pkg
<pradeepto> hmmmm
<nutshell42> but if xine works for you I'd prefer that
<pradeepto> nutshell42: will do that but since you said xine I will try that first.
<nutshell42> unless your soundcard doesn't have alsa support
<nutshell42> and you need gstreamers soundmixing
<pradeepto> Will it play mp3?
<nutshell42> pradeepto: good question, here it doesn
<nutshell42> *does
<nutshell42> but I'm not sure whether I use the official repository
<pradeepto> I mean after I install the bad/ugly stuff.
<nutshell42> if it doesn't come back and I'll look for a link
<pradeepto> you mean the restrictedformats link.
<nutshell42> most likely
<nutshell42> ais, I'm not quite sure where my xine's from
<pradeepto> That I know, I came back I followed the instructions there. I was just confused about the engine part.
<nutshell42> brb, restarting X
<slow-motion> hallo
<lwelyn> re slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi lwelyn
<xwolf-> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xwolf-> how do i prevent firefox's mini-icon from appearing? (next to kwallet's)
<xwolf-> !video
<ubotu> xwolf-: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> !avi
<ubotu> somebody said avi was Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nutshell42> xwolf-: troubles playing an avi?
<xwolf-> nutshell42 just formatted and reinstalled kub
<xwolf-> now everything from scratch.
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> can some one please confirm this bug for me ? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<rohan> and can kubuntu solve this bug, or feature or whatever ?
<xwolf-> how do i prevent firefox's mini-icon from appearing? (next to kwallet's)
<frank23> rohan: if the bug is in kde, kde developpers will have to deal with it. If I understand correctly it's the order in which alt-tab selects windows that has changed?
<rohan> frank23: yes.
<rohan> urgent windows must be on top of the list
<rohan> and minimized on bottom
<rohan> but ubuntu can fix it
<rohan> one big + for using kubuntu
<rohan> :D
<rohan> i am ready to downgrade to kde 351 for that bug
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> What is the package to install java (sun java preferably)?
<rohan> sredna: download the bin, NOT RPM,
<rohan> apt-get install java-package
<rohan> make-jpkg foo.bin
<frank23> rohan: I don't find it's that bad a bug... oh well.
<rohan> frank23: u an ready to downgrade for it :)
<Kyral> yo all
<n3storm> hi
<sredna> Are there any reason for not just installing the java bin archieve?
<rohan> yes
<rohan> since you cant remove it, sredna
<sredna> rm -rf <dir> usually does that, since they politely sticks everything in one directory
<sredna> But it is an argument
<rohan> yes
<rohan> making pkgs is "the debian way"
<Zerlinna> nutshell42: all important tags are working for blogger, even inline img :)
* sredna makes a package
<swoop> hello
<swoop> i've downloaded kubuntu through apt-get, but i can't access it
<sredna> Hm, running sudo just aborts, while running as me produces warnings :\
<rohan> sredna: dont use sudo
<rohan> use fakeroot
<sredna> What it that?
<rohan> "fakeroot make-jpkg foo.bin"
<sredna> I learn everyday...
<Stupid_Kid> Hello... I am looking into using Kubuntu, but I would appreciate a link to some screenshots.  Can anybody give me a link?
<Stupid_Kid> I am brand new to linux, but did not like the Ubuntu GUI.
<sredna> It doesn't work :(((((((((((8
<sredna> Jav in firefox is broken now
<nutshell42> Stupid_Kid: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=594&slide=3&title=kubuntu+6.04+flight+5+screenshots
<nutshell42> yes, you can reduce the icon size in the file manager...
<nutshell42> =)
<sredna> Major problem
<sredna> I can't use kubuntu if I can't use my bank
* sredna tries an older version of java
<bkjones> never saw a bank that required java. 'cept etrade, but that's only to use their crazy tracker thing.
<sredna> Or wait, does ubuntu install some odd non-working java on its own?
<bkjones> YES.
<bkjones> java version "1.4.2"
<bkjones> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu6)
<bkjones> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<bkjones> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<bkjones> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<bkjones> I have yet to have this be really useful for anything.
<nutshell42> sun-j2re1.5
<nutshell42> that's the package that contains my jre
<nutshell42> if sun's java doesn't work you could also try ibm
<sredna> I need to remove the non-working java then
<sredna> Sun java usually works fine
<sredna> The one firefox is using atm is broken
<bkjones> you don't need to remove it.
<sredna> What then?
<bkjones> just install sun's java and set your path's accordingly.
<sredna> Firefox is a POS, it has no way to set which plugin to use
<bkjones> amen, brother.
<nutshell42> isn't there something in about:config
<bkjones> no.
<nutshell42> stupid
<bkjones> that's a listing, not an editable thing
<bkjones> yeah.
<sredna> How can I find out where ubuntu put mt sun java?
<dipnlik__> hi all. i have 2 ntfs partitions here and i'm planning to install kubuntu. problem is, i cant backup everything now
<nutshell42> we don't want to confuse our users with abilities like that
<bkjones> sredna: "ubuntu" doesn't put it anywhere. What did you use to download it?
<bkjones> dipnlik__: if you can't back up, don't install.
<nutshell42> sredna: dpkg -L <pkgname>
<sredna> This is a PITA
<nutshell42> bkjones: depends, I got my sun jre with apt-get
<nutshell42> but I'm not sure from which repository
<bkjones> sredna: are you new from windows?
<dipnlik__> bkjones: was wondering about install everything in partition 1 (8GB), then burn everything in partition 2 from kubuntu, then move /home from partition 1 to partition 2
<sredna> bkjones: I did not use windows in this century
<sredna> But I hate java, I ONLY have it because it's required by my web banking system
<bkjones> sredna: sorry. You just seem really surprised by things that have pretty much always sucked.
<nutshell42> dipnlik__: I don't see why that shouldn't work =)
<Danny> can Kubuntu wireless cards work with WPA security?
<sredna> bkjones: I'm new to debian, so I can't remember or does not know how to do things like list the content of a package
<bkjones> dipnlik__: my only advice is if you can't back stuff up, and you have important stuff on those partitions, I wouldn't do anything drastic until you get backed up.
<nutshell42> sredna: dpkg -L
<dipnlik__> nutshell42: dont know how to do the last part (move /home to the new partition)
<dipnlik__> bkjones: totally agreed. not anything important, mostly mediafiles
<nutshell42> dipnlik__: back up partition 2
<nutshell42> format
<bkjones> moving home to new partition is simple stuff once you get stuff installed and running.
<nutshell42> mount as /mnt/tmp; move /home to /mnt/tmp
<sredna> ARGH
<bkjones> but you'll likely want to format that partition to *not* be ntfs at that time.
<sredna> This does not work
<nutshell42> the stuff in home to be precise
<nutshell42> and then put partition 1 in /etc/fstab as /home
<bkjones> sredna: things don't always "Just Work(tm)". Relax and tell us the problem you're trying to solve.
<sredna> Adept works
<apokryphos> sredna: what's the problem?
<Danny> can Kubuntu wireless cards work with WPA security?
<bkjones> I agree, though, that it's idiotic to include a dopified java vm. It causes way more problems than it solves.
<sredna> apokryphos: Firefox uses some non-working java clone
<mornfall> hmm? :)
<sredna> apokryphos: Instead of the sun java I installed
<bkjones> Danny: kubuntu doesn't make wireless cards.
<sredna> Where does firefox take its' java from?
<nutshell42> sredna: /etc/alternatives/java
<nutshell42> ?
<apokryphos> sredna: alter /etc/alternatives, or remove the old/crappy java
<sredna> Is there something like java-config in ubuntu?
<Danny> I mean
<Danny> support
<bkjones> sredna: that's configured the same on every linux distro for the past 5 years.
<bkjones> java-config?
<bkjones> what's that? Mandrake?
<apokryphos> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Danny> I have a dwl-g630 and I was wondering if Kubuntu could support it, and wpa security
<apokryphos> sredna: ^ that =)
<Danny> cause it only asks for the WEP key
<bkjones> Danny: wpa is supported by the underlying wireless infrastructure, so it should be able to be made to work. Can you get the card working without wpa?
<sredna> apokryphos: Thank you
* sredna tries to remember 'update-alternatives'
<Danny> Don't know..my wireless is wpa, so I can reboot and try
<bkjones> Danny: just trying to figure out if your card is supported by a native driver, or if you need ndiswrapper and your windows driver.
<bkjones> Once you figure that out, you can move on from there.
<Danny> I think it is supported..not sure
<Danny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125717
<Danny> In that thread it says it is
<Danny> not sure if they are different drivers for ubuntu and kubuntu
<sredna> It does not work
<apokryphos> sredna: did it say that it changed successfully? You'd need to restart ff
<sredna> Ff crashed
<apokryphos> if that doesn't work, I really recommend just removing blackdown (or whatever it was) java
<apokryphos> sredna: also, are you using the sun java from as-instructed on /msg ubotu java  ?
<bkjones> Danny: Nice! Looks like it works without much work involved!
<Danny> ok :)
* bkjones makes note to self that dlink models work w/o ndiswrapper
<Danny> so when I reboot, should it show up in the network config?
<sredna> apokryphos: I have no such message
<apokryphos> sredna: ...just silence? That's fine.
<sredna> How do I get the package listing back in adept, after listing details?
<sredna> There is no obvious way
<mornfall> sredna: Show List?
<apokryphos> sredna: blackdown java is j2re1.4 IIRC
<apokryphos> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<apokryphos> yup
<sredna> I have something named gij
<Danny> my real question is...can I connect to WPA networks?
<sredna> I remove it
<Danny> because it only asks for my WEP key
<noteventime> Danny, yes
<apokryphos> sredna: yeah, that's also non-sun interpreter
<noteventime> Danny, Are you on dapper?
<Danny> ok thanks
<Danny> no
<noteventime> !wpa
<ubotu> methinks wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<noteventime> wpa supplicant
<noteventime> try installing kde-network-manager
<bkjones> oh yeah
<noteventime> I have to go
* bkjones forgot about supplicant
<Danny> ok thanks :)
<dozer_> hi - just installed kubuntu on my new PC
<dozer_> after I installed the nvidia drivers, it seemed to run fine
<dozer_> except the kubuntu login screen is sort of screwed up
<sredna> I think I need something else
<sredna> I hate java
<apokryphos> sredna: need something else for what?
<dozer_> I've got one of those dell 30" pannels and on the login screen, the background is painted correctly for a 1600x1200 block
<nemesis_uk> hi can anyone tell me the best way to get a 2.6.15 kernel?
<dozer_> but the rest is drawn like corrupted video memory
<apokryphos> sredna: /msg ubotu java  to get/install a perfectly well-running java which includes the plugin for ff
<Danny> also, how do I know if my printer will work with kubuntu?
<dyrne__> Danny what printer?
<sredna> apokryphos: When using my webbank, when I get to the place where I enter my password in order to do a transaction, the entry can't take keyboard focus. So it's broken
<apokryphos> sredna: have you tried with another browser, perhaps?
<Danny> an epson stylus cx4800
<sredna> apokryphos: No other browser in linux supports secure java
<sredna> (except if opera does, but I dont want opera)
<apokryphos> hm, dang.
<sredna> In that matter, the konqueror developers are sick
<sredna> They REFUSE to have that
* apokryphos loves Konqi
<apokryphos> why?
<sredna> I love konqui
<sredna> I have firefox installed for that one site, my bank
<sredna> I have files at least 5 bugs regarding that issue
<sredna> And the deliberately refuse
<apokryphos> that's a real shame
<apokryphos> why would you not want opera, then? ;-)
<bkjones> it sucks that you even have to think about this.
<sredna> Like kdepim developers refuse having labels with phone numbers, and kmail developers refuses that images are a valuable addition to HTML email, and like I personally refuse to have a tabbar in kate
<apokryphos> sredna: but you (or someone else) has given us a nice plugin for the option :)
<apokryphos> images work fine in emails for me though; what do you mean about the kmail example?
<sredna> Someone else, but hey, I didn't delete it }:p
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm looking for amarok-gstreamer ... I cannot find it.. And there's a confusion in gstreamer's version, no ?
<apokryphos> tabs are ok, but it gets way to unpractical when you have *many* documents open. Still not as tidy
<apokryphos> OdyX: are you asking regarding a beta version?
<sredna> I mean that being a coach for kids in local sports clubs, I'd sometimes like to send out a HTML email with graphics (a header, a background), but kmail composer can't do that, and I have been told that wishing that makes me an idiot
<apokryphos> :/
* sredna disagrees, as graphics can be excellent communication at times
<dipnlik__> sredna: send an attached html?
<apokryphos> are you sure there wasn't some misunderstanding?
<Riddell> OdyX: amarok-gstreamer doesn't exist any more
<OdyX> Riddell: why ?
<OdyX> Riddell: upstream too ? I mean, the decision is (K)Ubuntu's or amarok's ?
<Riddell> OdyX: amarok only has gstreamer 0.8 support, but 0.8 is obsolete
<Riddell> decision is kubuntus
<OdyX> Riddell: I see that... and what about 0.10 ?
<sredna> Well, if firefox is using the sun plugin (which it claims) something is wrong. Or do I need to restart my session?)
<frank23> Riddell: dapper kubuntu will use xine as default for kaffeine and amarok, right?
<Riddell> frank23: yes
<apokryphos> sredna: firefox session? Yup. Not anything else though.
<dipnlik__> sredna: what kind of labels do you want in kdepim ?
<OdyX> Riddell: we have a lot of gstreamer .10 in the repos... but nothing for including with kaffeine or amarok...
<sredna> The java I have shows a blinking star while loading, is that correct?
<OdyX> it's not only "default", it's more "there's nothing else" (without talkin' about crappy arts)
<frank23> Riddell: that should resolve alot of the multimedia problems for kubuntu. I still wonder why breezy kubuntu used gstreamer. hoary used xine as well
<Riddell> OdyX: yes
<apokryphos> I presume so; but my problems with java in the past are frequest =)
<sredna> dipnlik__: I mean that if I have a contact with 10 home phone numbers or 10 email addresses, I need to label them to be able to know which is which, and they refuse to implement that, meaning again that kaddressbook is useless in many cases
<Riddell> frank23: because gstreamer is nicer technically so we want to support it, also at the time there was no shippable xine package but xine in main now has all the patented codecs removed
<declano> hi all.  Can someone help with partitions and installing?
<sredna> Now how the hell did that happen -- if I install firefox, does it become the default browser?????
<dipnlik__> sredna: i didn't use kdepim extensively. you mean in kaddressbook you can't say a telephone is from home or from work?
<frank23> Riddell: well, even if choosing xine for dapper was because gstreamer was not available, I'm still glad the result is xine ;) will network-manager make it into the default installation?
<sredna> dipnlik__: They have hardcoded labels
<apokryphos> sredna: nope; for kde default is set in kcontrol -- installing shouldn't alter it.
<sredna> dipnlik__: But that is not enough.
<sredna> apokryphos: So how come I just clicked a link in ksirc, and it started ff instead of konqui?
<dipnlik__> sredna: ah, ok. really weird
<Riddell> frank23: network manager should go on live when it passes main review, same as for ubuntu
<apokryphos> sredna: only thing I can presume is a setting from ksirc itself
<dipnlik__> sredna: maybe they are waiting for evolution to have this? :P
* dipnlik__ runs
<frank23> Riddell: ok. so it will be in main but not installed by default?
<sredna> dipnlik__: Again, my kids - some have a home phone with mom and one with dad, and to distinguish, I must put the label in the number data - there is no way to do it 'right'
<sredna> apokryphos: I have used ksirc since 2001, and this is the first time clickin a http link didn't activate kfmclient
<dipnlik__> sredna: well, i am used to it this way. not that i think it is really the best option, but hey, everything has some workarounds...
<apokryphos> sredna: kfmclient could still send out ff, though, right?
<sredna> apokryphos: Uhm, if the default browser changed
<sredna> I didn't change it though
<apokryphos> as the setting is controlled from kcontrol/systemsettings -- it's worth double-checking
<sredna> I know where it's set
<sredna> But if the package chanted it, I need another distro
<apokryphos> :)
<sredna> Installing some software does not mean I want it as default!!!!!
<apokryphos> of course
<apokryphos> sredna: firefox is not even kubuntu's browser
<apokryphos> it'll just be a bug, if that is the true behaviour that you're experiencing
<Riddell> frank23: yes (at least that's how it is for ubuntu, and I'll just follow whatever they do)
<sredna> Hm
<sredna> It's a bit frustrating that there seems to be no really convincing message anywhere about what java system is actually used
<sredna> _:(
<apokryphos> sredna: ls -lh /etc/alternatives/java ?
<frank23> sredna: java -version
<sredna> apokryphos: Why would I trust that?
<apokryphos> sredna: because that's what /usr/bin/java should direct to
<apokryphos> which is what firefox uses
<sredna> Hm, getting an older version of sun java requires registration :o
<apokryphos> sredna: what version do you have running there? dpkg -l|grep sun-j2re
<sredna> Hm, that is the correct one
<dipnlik__> can amaroK auto-organize media files like itunes or mediamonkey do on windows?
<sredna> Sigh
<apokryphos> dipnlik__: auto-organise into what?
<apokryphos> dipnlik__: by their meta-tags? Of course.
<frank23> Riddell: I wanted to test kubuntu Flight 6. In system settings, when I selected configure interface, system settings crashed. I also had problems with kdesu. It worked the first few times but after kdesu didn't work at all
<dipnlik__> apokryphos: customized way? (itunes is hardcoded into <artist>/<album>/<track number> <title>)
<dipnlik__> apokryphos: monkey is better, even has if else conditions ^^
<sredna> Something changed not the default browser setting, but the file association for text/html, so the kubuntu firefox package is BROKEN
<apokryphos> dipnlik__: that's default amarok, too.
<frank23> Riddell: I think I ran into this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/35581
<apokryphos> sredna: please make a bug report, then :)
<apokryphos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<apokryphos> sredna: are you on dapper?
<dipnlik__> apokryphos: ok, thanks. now i'm doing a list of things i do on windows to see if i'm able to go kubuntu without losing anything :)
<sredna> apokryphos: Yes
<apokryphos> you should be expecting bugs, then.
<sredna> apokryphos: Does that allow to have so silly a bug?
<apokryphos> sure; dapper is broken until its release date.
<frank23> sredna: it's not released, what do you expect? the whole point of the preview releases is to fix bugs
<sredna> Why does the fact that its a newer version allow to do stupid regressions?
* sredna is stunned
<sredna> But I'll report it
<apokryphos> sredna: you misunderstand -- it's not that it's a newer version. It's that it's the *development* version.
<_harm> i have really low FPS when i play games :S any ideas how i can fix this?
<sredna> Mumble
<apokryphos> :)
<sredna> I dont want to register accounts right now :(
<frank23> _harm: do you have 3d accelration working? try glxinfo | grep direct     do you get direct rendering: yes?
<apokryphos> sredna: but I know what you mean
<apokryphos> sredna: it's real quick :P
<sredna> I think I need to remove any java related package except sun jre
<declano> anyone able to help with partitioning during installation??
<frank23> declano: what do you want help with?
<declano> I want to install kubuntu breezy on a machine with dapper.
<declano> when i try to use the main partition the install freezes
<declano> it wont partition the drive
<sredna> It does not work
<frank23> declano: the installer freezes?
<declano> yeah
<frank23> declano: that obviously should not happen. maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 ca help
<declano> it says please wait while it partitions the drive but doesnt move on. says 0% for ages #
<frank23> declano: or try to do the partitioning with something else
<dyrne__> declano can you just use cfdisk to partition the drive before hand?
<declano> can i use that using kubuntu live cd? Thats what i am on now
<_harm> frank23 sec
<dyrne__> declano yes sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb for example
<frank23> declano: i don't remember. try running qtparted
<declano> bit of a story, but basically i updated to dapper and xorg didnt install. so I reckon if i install breezy separately, copy my files and then delete the dapper partition that could work
<declano> thanks dyrne and frank23! I appreciate the help!!
<declano> I'll have a go
<_harm> frank23 i crashed :P sorry
<_harm> frank23 when i entered ur cmd- direct rendering: Yes
<frank23> _harm: so 3d acceleration should be working then...
<_harm> yes
<frank23> _harm: then what is the problem
<_harm> frank23 but when i play CS via Wine it just sometimes freezes for a couple of seconds
<_harm> or well like 10
<declano> Hi again. Sorry How do i create a partition on which to install using cfdisk
<declano> ?
<frank23> _harm: then it works again? most likely a problem with wine
<_harm> frank23 ok well ill run cs via wine again and ill see if it works.. does it have anything to do with ATI drivers?
<frank23> _harm: I don't know. wine is far from perfect. maybe check the transgaming forums to see if cedega users have similar problems
<Danny> how do I do this without an internet connection?
<Danny>   sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
* sredna tries blackdown java
<sredna> I bet the danish banking organizaion is not the most bleeding edge place in the world
<frank23> Danny: transfer the .deb (and its dependancies if any) some other way.  then install using  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Danny> where should I place file.deb?
<frank23> Danny: anywhere. your home directory it doesnt matter
<declano> Hi, anyone able to help with cfdisk?
<Danny> where is the download link?
<frank23> Danny: I think you can download .deb files at packages.ubuntu.com
<Danny> thanks :)
<frank23> Danny: AFAIK wpa is not that easy to configure though.
<Danny> but I need to config it though :(
<Danny> then how do I config it?
<Danny> via the directions from that link?
<frank23> Danny: check the wiki and forums I guess
<Danny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<frank23> Danny: I think so yeah. It will probably be easier in dapper. not sure about it though
<Danny> ok thanks :)
<Danny> brb in a bit :D
<declano> Anyone able to help with using cfdisk on live cd to make a partition for kubuntu?
<sredna> Make-japkg refuses blackdown j2re-1.4.2
<sredna> :\
<dyrne__> declano what problem were you having in  cfdisk?
<declano> not a problem; a lack of expertise. I'm a beginner. How do I make a partition without losing my data?
<declano> thanks for helping
<sredna> Oh, there is an actual package with somtthing like that
<frank23> sredna: you can get blackdown java from the ubuntu repositories
* sredna does
<dyrne__> you dont have any freespace on drive? you want to make 2 partiitons form one?
<declano> yeah. I have a current install of kubuntu dapper. I want to divide that partition, leavng the data, so I can install breezy. Its so i can then copy files over and then lose breezy: it didnt install properly!
<declano> thanks dyrne
<_alex> hello does anyone know what I have to type in the konsole to update kde?
<dyrne__> declano cfdisk is basically only useful for created partition from available freespace
<dyrne__> declano for what you are trying to do maybe gparted. take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105255
<My8os> _alex: http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2006/03/update-kde-352.html
<dyrne__> declano or qparted
<declano> ah thanks. So it is possible?
<dyrne__> declano yes
<dyrne__> declano fairly common but ive never doneit
<declano> thanks I appreciate it!
<declano> have a good evening!
<declano> bye
<sredna> HA, the danish bankers applet works with blackdown java
<sredna> [*]  webbank
<_alex> My8os: thank you very much
<Gordo> s
<_alex> hello I have a realteck sound card, but I cant make it work does anyone know what could be the problem?
<Danny> I'm back :D
<Danny> what is the psk?
<KDEfanboy> what is the package listing for kubuntu
<KDEfanboy> live cd
#kubuntu 2006-04-09
<badtrip712> hi all is there a way to burn the kubuntu install on a dvd because I only have some dvd+r
<MacAnthony> why not just download the dvd iso badtrip712?
<badtrip712> its exist?
<MacAnthony> yes
<badtrip712> can you give me the link please?
<MacAnthony> for what version?
<badtrip712> 6.06
<vinboy> the adept-updater says i can upgrade linux-image
<vinboy> should I upgrade linux-image?
<robotgeek> vinboy: yes
<vinboy> robotgeek: ok thanks... is it a kernel upgrade?
<KDEfanboy> is there a live dvd?
<robotgeek> vinboy: yup
<vinboy> cool
<vinboy> i love kernel upgrade
<MacAnthony> badtrip712: I can find it for breezy, but I'm having trouble seeing a version for dapper
<badtrip712> hum ok
<badtrip712> is the dvd version work on amd64?
<MacAnthony> From a torrent there is
<mattt_> is there a way that i can setup device permissions for usb storage devices, such that they 'belong' to which ever user was logged in when the device was plugged in?
<MacAnthony> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/dvd/
<badtrip712> ok thanks
<robotgeek> mattt_: probably some complex method with udev, i think
<mattt_> >_< .. hm
<hugelmopf> mattt_: you are not talking about usb storage devices with FAT filesystem, are you?
<mattt_> is there some kind "universal" configuration parameters i can specify?
<mattt_> hugelmopf: they tend to have fat, yeah
<hugelmopf> mattt_: then i don't understand your question. fat filesystems don't have any owner or permissions.
<hugelmopf> mattt_: ah, maybe the mount point
<mattt_> yeah, the mp
<hugelmopf> mattt_: but if you use pmount, the user who is mounting it, should become the owner, doesn't he?
<mattt_> like, i can easily set it up so that my user/group is the owner, but what if someone else logs on
<word> How do you install firefox? I have it extracted and I can actually run it but it's not listed in internet and stuff because it wasn't actually installed
<mattt_> word: the Adept package manager has it
<hugelmopf> mattt_: after all they don't get mounted automatically, and then whichever user mounted it would own it, i thought.
<slow-motion> n8
<mattt_> hugelmopf:  i get an error saying only root can mount
<word> It does, but it's version 1.07
<word> 1.0.7*
<mattt_> word: ah yeh..
<hugelmopf> mattt_: how are you trying to mount it and are you on breezy or dapper?
<robotgeek> word: create a menu entry for it
<mattt_> :O  can't remember now.. 5.10
<hugelmopf> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<badtrip712> is the brezy install dvd version work on amd64?
<word> Ok ubotu
<mattt_> hugelmopf: i plug the device in, and then a dialog prompts me with options, i choose to open the file manager, and then get the error
<robotgeek> badtrip712: it should say on the dvd iso?
<hugelmopf> mattt_: that is on breezy with updated kde packages, right?
<robotgeek> badtrip712: anyways, x86 stuff will work on amd64
<dyrne__> badtrip712 i would recommend using the regular install cd instead of the 64 bit install
<mattt_> hugelmopf: i just updated my whole system, so yeah
<badtrip712> I dont have cds
<badtrip712> I only have dvds
<hugelmopf> mattt_: just to clarify that... you are using some KDE 3.5.x packages on breezy, and not the default 3.4.3 ones, right?
<dyrne__> badtrip712 well dvd.  but i would stick with the i386 install
<mattt_> hugelmopf: correct
<dyrne__> badtrip712 then upgrade to i686 or k7 after install
<hugelmopf> mattt_: if i recall correctly, they have some problems with that mounting wizard. it should work fine in dapper.
<badtrip712> ok
<hugelmopf> mattt_: so either you use "pmount /dev/sda1" etc. and then open that in the filemanager manually, or wait for dapper ;-)
<mattt_> >_<
<mattt_> ok
<mattt_> thanks
<hugelmopf> mattt_: what if you try to open /media/sda1 directly, after that mounting fails?
<mattt_> hm
<mattt_> havn't tried that
<mattt_> but
<mattt_> i just changed the permissions so i'm the owner.. i'll wait for dapper :P
<mattt_> hm.. whaddya do when the taskbar freezes?
<mattt_> wait.. apparently
<robotgeek> mattt_: killall kicker
<dipnlik__> is it possible to watch flv in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: hmm, you might need to decode, moment
<dipnlik__> !flv
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dipnlik__
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33973 might help
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: will take a look, thanks
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: how can one add info to ubotu? maybe this link can be added
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: is flv that common?
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: google video and youtube
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: hmm, okay. i think they work with w32codecs also
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: i just download and watch them, (google video)
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: i don't download them a lot, butmy roommate does. last time i checked google video the download options were lo-res only (ipod/psp)
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: hmm, might be some firefox extension i installed.
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: there is a greasemonkey script for that
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: ah yes, most probably that.
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: here on winxp, installing the script provides a download button, but it downloads as flv, which can be played with an flv player
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: i am not sure, as i don't use windows, neither the w32codecs
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: what program is playing your flv ?
<robotgeek> dipnlik__: i just download avi. i am not sure (not too much of a youtuber either)
<dipnlik__> robotgeek: ok, thanks :)
<frank__> how do i change active channel in irssi?
<Snake[NFSU] > frank__: Alt+ Number
<Snake[NFSU] > ?
<frank__> Snake[NFSU] : yeah. thanks!
<Snake[NFSU] > frank__: np
<_joel> i've just downloaded qtella, it gave me simple install instructions, tar it then cd to the folder it creates then ./configure then make then make install. only problem is make is an unknown program. any ideas?
<Snake[NFSU] > _joel: First, let me save you a lot of time and energy with the uninstall
<Snake[NFSU] > _joel: substitute this with "make install"
<Snake[NFSU] > !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<_joel> :) *loads*
<Snake[NFSU] > _joel: also do "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_joel> well, it said it couldn't find checkinstall
<Snake[NFSU] > _joel: do you have the multiverse/universe enabled?
<_joel> but its happy to do build-essential
<_joel> im sorry, i don't know what that is :)
<Snake[NFSU] > Ill take it as a no :)
<Snake[NFSU] > _joel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto scroll ALLL the way down and follow the guide for kubuntu
<Latem> is there a utility that can give me network usage statistics (more specifically average data rate) for a process over its execution?
<Snake__> Latem: perhaps iftop?
* Snake__ is swingin in the dark
<Latem> ok ill look into it
<Latem> thanks
<hugelmopf> Snake__: that looks like a nice tool, i didn't know it.
<Snake__> hugelmopf: whats that? checkinstall?
<Snake__> or iftop
<Snake__> lol
<hugelmopf> iftop
<Snake__> ah, i didnt know it either :P
<_joel> ok, by doing that what am i now able to do, install checkinstall?
<Snake__> _joel: sudo apt-get update
<Snake__> _joel: when thats done, type "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<_joel> i still can't seem to install it.. the 'make' command is asking for a makefile, apparently i don't have one? and the checkinstall is also
<Snake__> _joel: inside the source dir, do "./configure"
<_joel> *nods* done that twice now :P
<Snake__> _joel: do it again since you installed checkinstall
<neoncode> Does ubuntu express work on the kubuntu dapper Flight 6 Live CD?
<Snake__> neoncode: did for me :)
<Snake__> neoncode: best install I ever done
<Snake__> _joel: hows it goin??
<neoncode> Snake__: Sweet *Goes to download Kubuntu dapper flight 6 Live CD*
<Snake__> neoncode: I dont think kubuntu has the expresso...
<Snake__> neoncode: I used ubuntu's flight, I didnt see any expresso install for kubuntu
<Snake__> neoncode: + kubuntu kinda sucks on dapper IMHO, its not much diffrent from breezy, if you wanna see progress, get the ubuntu :)
<neoncode> Snake__: Ok... oh what's the minimum suggested spec?
<Snake__> neoncode: Ehhhh who knows!
<Snake__> :)
<neoncode> will it run on a PIII?
<robotgeek> neoncode: yes
<Snake__> neoncode: mine is, p3 750
<_joel> dunno really. i need some "Qt" files, but you have to pay for them or something? the ./configure errors asking me to --with-qt-moc= the location of these so-called "qt" files. i think i'mma give up if i gotta fork out dosh :)
<Snake__> !qtincludes
<ubotu> Snake__: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> _joel:
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<_joel> Snake__:  you're really quite helpful.
<Snake__> _joel: :)
<_joel> Snake__: a general question.. why don't all these things come installed with the distro?
<robotgeek> _joel: unncessary waste of space?
<Snake__> _joel: because they try to make it easy for n00bs, I too ask that question, I guess they presume no one will be building anything
<_joel> ok
<robotgeek> Snake__: _joel remember, it has to fit on one cd
<neoncode> Snake__, robotgeek : I want to setup a secondary machene with ubuntu dapper, the flight  live CD didn;t install. and the Flight 5 install failed aswell... Oh well 3rd time lucky...
<neoncode> flight 4 Live CD I mean
<Snake__> robotgeek: trust me I know man, im running into space problems with my distro
<_joel> or in my case on one dvd?:)
* Snake__ doesnt know the diffrence of the DVD or the CD :)
<Danny> can someone help me with wpa_supplicant
<_joel> it found the Qt moc and the Qt uic and the Qt libraries but when looking for the Qt includes it couldn't find the "headers"
<Snake__> _joel: pastebin the error please
<Snake__> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can paste long texts so you don't disrupt the conversations in here. Install webboard for pasting via the gnome panel.
<Snake__> ...gahhh
<Snake__> _joel: pastebin.com
<oxez> hm, if I backup my ~/.kde directory, (on breezey badger), then install kubuntu dapper, and then unpack my .kde.tar.gz, is there any chance of it working correctly?
<_joel> http://pastebin.com/638866
<Snake__> oxez: yep go for it
<oxez> Snake__: cool thanks ;o
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/638867
<Snake__> noirequus: are you around?
<Danny> is that the right config?
<Danny> and how do I find the PSK?
<Snake__> _joel: I told them to put a factoid for qt includes, but then they told me that !qt would give anyone anything they need...apparently not :(
<robotgeek> _joel: you might need to ./configure --qt-lib=path/to/qt/lib
<Snake__> robotgeek: where is the qt lib installed??
<_joel> checking for Qt libraries... found in /usr/lib
<_joel> well i don't know what a factoid is. should i give up and try find another filesharing app?
<robotgeek> _joel: what are you trying to compile?
<Snake__> _joel: what exactly are you tryin to complie?
<_joel> qtella
<Snake__> LOL
<_joel> 0.6.5
<robotgeek> _joel: use appollon
<Danny> ?
<kameron> awww man..
<kameron> katapult has MAD integration with amarok.
<Snake__> really??
<kameron> that's the coolest thing ever.
<kameron> oh dude.
<Snake__> kameron: do share :)
<kameron> get amarok running..
<raphink> MAD?
<Snake__> raphink: mad = great
<Snake__> :)
<kameron> then alt+space.. and type a song name that's in the play list.
<kameron> and bam.
<raphink> sure
<kameron> it's playing in amarok.
<raphink> oh great
<frank__> kameron: nice
<Snake__> No way.......
<Snake__> lol
<kameron> yes way!
<raphink> do you know the calculator plugin in katapult too?
<kameron> it's MAD i tell you :P
<kameron> yes, i found that out raphink
<Snake__> Naw I dont know that one either
<raphink> :)
<kameron> 3*4+3-1... it will evaluate the expression.
* Snake__ never uses it
<raphink> well alt+space
<raphink> then type a calculus
<raphink> like
<kameron> like what i said :P
<raphink> ln(18)-exp(25)*sqrt(12*34)
<raphink> it calculates in real time
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> raphink: it doesnt work for the amarok thing?
<raphink> I'll try
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> i ment kameron **
<Snake__> :)
<kameron> Snake__, it doesn't?
<raphink> yep it does
<raphink> :)
<frank__> raphink: that's really cool! sin(pi) =?   0
<kameron> works for us.
<raphink> but you have to know your songs by heart
<Snake__> :(
<raphink> frank__: yes
<raphink> :)
<Snake__> I cant even do it while im looking at the playlist lol
<kameron> Snake__, hmm.. well, this is how i have it set up.
<raphink> kameron: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<raphink> dapper?
<kameron> on the left plane.. click playlists, then collection, then double click "all collection".. so everything is in your playlist.
<Snake__> breezy
<Snake__> kameron: I got tha too
<kameron> then try alt+space... maybe it only works with what's in the playlist.
<kameron> ahhh, i am in dapper...
<Snake__> oh :(
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> tht's why i guess
<Snake__> might be latest katapult then
<Snake__> frank__: dapper?
<raphink> it's a new version of katapult that's needed
<kameron> maybe katapult/amarok has been updated. will, without doubt it has been.
<frank__> Snake__: yeah I'm trying dapper right now
<Snake__> gotta be it then
<raphink> of course it's been updated kameron;)
<Snake__> I just uninstalled my dapper
<Snake__> lol
<raphink> Snake__: why?
<Snake__> Needed room for PClinuxOS
<raphink> loooool
<raphink> my goodness
<raphink> uninstalling dapper for pclinuxos
<frank__> Snake__: is that good? PCLinuxOS?
<raphink> and keeping breezy
<kameron> what does pclos have over mandriva? Snake__
<raphink> frank__: it's mandriva based
<Snake__> raphink: Unfornatly ubuntus live CD capabiltys are no where near that of PClinuxOs's
<raphink> so it's rmp
<raphink> rpm
<Danny> anyone familiar with wpa supplicant?
<raphink> Snake__: you need to install a pclinuxos LIVE CD ?
<raphink> Danny: nope sorry
<Snake__> raphink: Yes, im building my own live CDs, pclos can do that in one command, I couldn't find one tool like that for ubuntu
<frank__> Snake__: I saw an article about a computer vendor who will sell  Linspire, Xandros and PCLinuxOS.  PCLinuxOS being the only free one
<raphink> Snake__: cool
<raphink> how is the live CDs better for pclinuxos?
<raphink> what is better about them?
<Snake__> Whatcha mean?
<raphink> Snake__: what makes the PCLinuxOS live CD great?
<Danny> brb
<raphink> does it use a particular FS technology?
<Snake__> No no no, I love ubuntu man, dapper is great, I had no problems with it, but I, as I said, am *building* custom live CDs
<raphink> does it recognize hardware better?
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> the thing is that
<kameron> Snake__, slax has a decent build process too
<Snake__> raphink: when I install pclos, I can set up the system exactly how I want is distributed, type in "mklivecd" and it spits out a ISO copy of the current system
<raphink> Ubuntu live CDs are real live CDs
<raphink> like
<raphink> they are a real system running live
<raphink> instead of a live CD built on script stuff
<kameron> Snake__, holy crap, that's cool
<raphink> like knoppix
<Snake__> Yes im aware of that, read up ;)
<raphink> having remastered knoppix in the past, I can tell it's not the same
<raphink> Snake__: ok
<kameron> raphink, what are the differences?
<raphink> kameron: you've probly noticed that when you boot an ubuntu live CD
<raphink> you have a whole setup phase
<Snake__> kameron: remastering knoppix is a whore. Ive looked at I dont know how many ways of doing it, and pclos was the easiest way to do it imho
<raphink> and only then, it boots as if it were a real system
<raphink> installed
<raphink> with a boot splash and all
<kameron> and that's better why raphink ?
<raphink> Snake__: remastering knoppix is fairly easy imo
<raphink> and very powerful
<raphink> yes it is kameron
<raphink> because it sets a real system, that behaves as an installed one
<Snake__> raphink: Im sure its no where near remasting pclos man, the only thing I wish is that there was a 'base' system without all their packages
<kameron> but why is that better?
<raphink> except it uses UNIONFS to allow overwriting the files with rw data
<Snake__> raphink: but all I do is type that command, and everything I see in front of me, is zipped into a livecd. I love it personally
<raphink> kameron: it's cleaner, and can be automatically built from a snapshot of the system
<raphink> whereas knoppix takes time to build properly
<raphink> it has to be set by hand
<raphink> with some scripts and so one
<raphink> on
<kameron> gotcha.
<raphink> Snake__: can you modify the live CD once it's running?
<raphink> like does it use UNIONFS and can you install/deinstall apps during your live session?
<Snake__> raphink: just like any other live CD... Not permentatly, but yes, during the session you can
<raphink> ok
<_joel> robotgeek: my apollon won't connect. thank you for the advice
<frank__> raphink: you can install apps during the session
<raphink> not like any otherlive CD Snake__
<raphink> this is a pretty recent feature
<Snake__> Really??
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> :)
<raphink> in knoppix it only appeared with 3.8
<raphink> ;)
* Snake__ hasnt been in linux that long
<raphink> so a year ago or so
<Snake__> ah, see that was my first encounter with linux
<Snake__> 3.8
<Snake__> :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well 3.8 was the first version with UNIONFS iirc
<raphink> and the first version I tweaked
<Snake__> heh
<raphink> had a lot of fun
<raphink> since I didn't only want to install a bunch of softs
<raphink> but also tweak the default config for the user
<raphink> like ksplash, kicker, etc.
<frank__> raphink: what is the 'union'? cd + ram?
<raphink> UNIONFS allows to have two sources mounted on the same dir
<raphink> one ro and one rw
<frank__> raphink: I see
<raphink> the ro being taken as default (CD) and the rw covering it where it differs (RAM &&/|| swap)
<raphink> in that case that is
<raphink> :)
* raphink beds
<Snake__> night raphink
<xwolf-> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Danny> can someone help me with wpa_supplicant?
<Danny> ?
<frank__> Danny: told it wasn't easy ;)  sorry I can't help you though.
<Danny> do you think I could just make my network WEP?
<Danny> lol
<Danny> but then it won't be secure :(
<Danny> does this look right?
<Danny> http://dknoppix.pastebin.com/638944
<frank__> Danny: apparently wpa is crackable too. it's just harder to do it.
<frank__> I don't know how it's supposed to be for the config
<frank__> If all you want is that your neighbours don't use your internet connection, I would say wep is fine.
<frank__> but wep is not really secure
<Danny> yeah
<xwolf-> how do i play wav files? O_o
<Danny> is there a tool that makes it better?
<frank__> Hell my neighbours could probably print on my roomates printer ;)
<xwolf-> the cd is recognized, but it doesnt play in amarok :/
<frank__> Danny: that makes what better?
<Danny> I mean a tool
<Danny> that is easier to use
<frank__> Danny: for wpa? not yet. I don't know about dapper
<Danny> ok..let move on to my ethernet connection
<Danny> I connect the cable to my lappy
<Danny> and enable it in the config
<Danny> but it doesn't connect
<frank__> Danny: should it configure with dhcp?
<Danny> i dunno
<Danny> I tried dhcp
<Danny> want me to put my ipconfig /all on pastebin/
<frank__> Danny: what are you connecting it too? a router?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> but on windows its wireless
<frank__> Danny: so you set it to dhcp and it won't enable?
<Danny> no
<frank__> Danny: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Danny> when its plugged in?
<frank__> Danny: yes
<Danny> ok
<Danny> I'll need to reboot and do it lol
<Danny> any ideas if that doesn't work?
<frank__> Danny: actually can you try to connect with the wired network to your router using windows?
<Danny> yes
<Danny> it connects
<Danny> I think
<Danny> brb
<psychiccyberfrea> hey I need some help
<mattt_> get a mac.
<xwolf-> eauheAUHEauheauheauhe
<psychiccyberfrea> lol no seriously
<mattt_> seriously, that's all the help you'll need
<_jonathan> i hear bsd is nice too
<mattt_> kpilot just erased my whole palm pilot and i've pretty much reached my breaking point.
<psychiccyberfrea> I need to install the package kubuntu-desktop but apt-get cant find it in the database
<_jonathan> have you updated it?
<_jonathan> apt-get update ?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah update manager says I'm all up to date
<_jonathan> ok, then it might be that you don't have the correct source added
<psychiccyberfrea> ok
<_jonathan> let me look
<_jonathan> i might be wrong
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah it is a new install, just did it a while ago
<psychiccyberfrea> like a few hours ago
<_jonathan> ubuntu i assume?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah
<neoncode> Why does kaffeine seem so unstable?
<_jonathan> do you want both or just kde?
<psychiccyberfrea> it would be nice if I could get both
<_jonathan> ok
<psychiccyberfrea> but I'm pretty good in KDE, so I gusee if I have to I can
<_jonathan> oh, duh...
<_jonathan> have you uncommented the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<psychiccyberfrea> lemmie try that
<_jonathan> yeah
<_jonathan> now...real quick
<_jonathan> i wouldn't do that with the src ones...that's just source code
<_jonathan> i don't think you'll need that
<xwolf-> which one should i install, xine or mplayer?
<xwolf-> !xine
<_jonathan> personally i like xine
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xwolf-
<xwolf-> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<xwolf-> _jonathan adept has some xine packages... i'm considering the installation of amarok-xine kaffeine-xine and upgrading libxine1c2
<psychiccyberfrea> ok uncommented it lemmie try it again...
<_jonathan> make sure you update again psyc
<_jonathan> amarok-xine isn't xine
<_jonathan> its just a engine for amarok
<psychiccyberfrea> now I'm updating
<xwolf-> i see no xine for kde, just gtk
<_jonathan> hang on
<_jonathan> i'll look again
<_jonathan> i think it's xine-gui or something
<xwolf-> there is xine-ui
<_jonathan> there yah go
<xwolf-> yeah, ok, i got it.
<_jonathan> you'll need libdvdcss for dvd's
<psychiccyberfrea> I think aRts is pretty good
<xwolf-> 1. what is aRts?
<_jonathan> i had problems with it on podcasts
<_jonathan> another amarok engine
<xwolf-> 2. libdvdcss will come along with those i install, correct?
<psychiccyberfrea> audio Rsomething tsomthing server
<_jonathan> no
<xwolf-> ok.
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<_jonathan> lol, i'll catch hell over this but .... i used automatix for a lot
<xwolf-> psychiccyberfrea rephrasing, what's aRts for? ;>
<psychiccyberfrea> oh audio controll, kind of like xine
<_jonathan> yeah
<_jonathan> well, not a player really
<_jonathan> how's the kde thing psyc?
<psychiccyberfrea> ok now it's installing the packages... thanks
<_jonathan> sweet...i personally like kde a lot more
<_jonathan> seems to be more customizable
<psychiccyberfrea> I kind of started KDE, and now I'm fooling around with gnome, I still like KDE's icons and stuff
<_jonathan> i have to use windows on my laptop but I'd give anything to have kde on it
<psychiccyberfrea> but I started with mandrake, and that was the one distro that made me want to cut myself each nite... lol
<_jonathan> yeah i SO understand that
<_jonathan> i did that too
<_jonathan> i started with red hat 7.3 on desktop
<psychiccyberfrea> it allways seems buggy, I have no clue why
<_jonathan> i moved to mandrake...then i found mepis
<_jonathan> no more rpm hell
<psychiccyberfrea> I actually tried fedora but I had no clue how to use gnome at the time :)
<_jonathan> i moved to kubuntu because of the nicer repositories and less clutter of mepis
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo apt-get install kde
<_jonathan> personally i do not need 6-7 editors
<_jonathan> no
<psychiccyberfrea> errors all the time
<_jonathan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<psychiccyberfrea> I moved to ubuntu/kubuntu because that was the only distro giving away free CDs
<psychiccyberfrea> I have a horrible DSL connection
<_jonathan> lol
<_jonathan> i do too sometimes
<Raddium> hi
<Raddium> any with ubuntucenter alpha?
<psychiccyberfrea> anything over 500 megs just makes it a mess
<_jonathan> LOL....so true
<_jonathan> a guy just asked me today about suse
<_jonathan> lol...asked why he needed 5 discs
<psychiccyberfrea> or one DVD
<_jonathan> i really didn't know
<_jonathan> i'm wanting to play with gnome...might install ubuntu on my test pc
<psychiccyberfrea> actually you need only one, and the rest are all the packages for apps
<_jonathan> yeah, i just can't deal with rpms
<_jonathan> i know there has to be an easier way than how i did but i just never ever liked them
<psychiccyberfrea> wow, I still have to fix one more laptop before I go to bed...
<_jonathan> fun
<Danny> hmm
<Danny> the wpa thingy is weird
<Danny> oh yeah
<psychiccyberfrea> it is if you know what you are doing
<Danny> I can't connect via ethernet
<Danny> wired in windows
<psychiccyberfrea> wired or wireless
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<psychiccyberfrea> in *squints* MS windows?
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<Danny> yeah
<_jonathan> lol, i think i'm in the mood to dl ubuntu lol
<Danny> I'm making the transition ;)
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah that's a pain
* Danny prefers KDE
<_jonathan> welcome to freedom danny :)
<Danny> lol
<Danny> I still need proggies though
<_jonathan> painful freedom yes
<Danny> not sure if I can do it in WINE
<psychiccyberfrea> just put your files somewhere else (backup) and make a dual boot
<Danny> already did
<Danny> have it installed
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<psychiccyberfrea> how do you like it?
<Danny> just working on getting my connections set up
<Danny> I like it alot :D
<Danny> KDE is better than gnome IMO
<Danny> to make my life easyer
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah, more customizable
<Danny> I logged in as root
<_jonathan> i wish i could give you something danny but I don't know
<psychiccyberfrea> I agree
<_jonathan> have you tried the forums?
<psychiccyberfrea> do you have kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Danny> kubuntu
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I don't have KDE infront of me but I'll help
<Danny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153918
<Danny> I have a wpa connection
<psychiccyberfrea> do you have all the drivers installed?
<Danny> I dunno how to set up wpa_supplicant
<Danny> yes
<psychiccyberfrea> good.
<Danny> wpa_supplicant supports it
<psychiccyberfrea> do you ummm I don't know
<Danny> lol
<Danny> no problem
<Danny> I logged in as root,
<Danny> then changed the username to mine
<Danny> and then set the pass
<_jonathan> danny quick question
<zephod> hey, can anyone help me with a fairl serious problem - i cant log in as administrator to mod my netowrk settings
<Danny> so now I just login as that and have root privs so I don't have to sudo
<_jonathan> can you turn wpa off and connect
<Danny> probably
<_jonathan> i would try that first
<_jonathan> i would definately try that
<Danny> I have to get access to my router
<Danny> and switch it to WEP first
<zephod> anyone?
<_jonathan> make sure all is well with the connection before you add security
<psychiccyberfrea> zephoid what was ur problem?
<_jonathan> zephod....have you updated ?
<Danny> the connnection works in windows
<_jonathan> that's a problem with an inital install of kubuntu
<zephod> ahah, cheers, where can i update?
<zephod> (cheers _jonathan )
<_jonathan> sudo apt-get update
<_jonathan> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Danny> _jonathan, that was my problem
<_jonathan> try that first
<Danny> thats why I just switched my account to root
<_jonathan> oh, hold up
<Danny> and I didn't have an internet
<zephod> cheers, havinga  go now
<_jonathan> you might go to www.kubutnu.org and add the kde 3.5.2 reps
<psychiccyberfrea> latah G
<psychiccyberfrea> lol
<_jonathan> that will get you the latest version
<zephod> oh right
<zephod> ill have a look
<_jonathan> yeah, anything else let us know
<_jonathan> lol....i remember that was so freaking annoying to me for the longest
<zephod> am i going to have to start from scratch?
<_jonathan> what do you mean...i don't think so
<zephod> kk
<_jonathan> wallpaper, etc you mean?
<zephod> no, i meant reinstalling
<_jonathan> oh no...i don't think so
<_jonathan> do you know how to add repositories zephod?
<psychiccyberfrea> now all of the sudden my root pswd changed
<zephod> no
* zephod installed about 1 hour ago
<_jonathan> ok...the easist way i know of is open a console
<constantine-xvi> has anyone noticed that the ability to add local printers has mysteriously dissapeared in dapper?
<zephod> kk
<Raddium> any with ubuntucenter alpha?
<_jonathan> type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raddium> hi
<Raddium> i have problems with ubuntu center
<psychiccyberfrea> like what
<_jonathan> give it your password and then you see the file
<Raddium> when try http://localhost/center/
<_jonathan> hit the "insert" key and you can edit the page
<Raddium> x-httpd-php
<Raddium> this file is trying to download
<Danny> back :)
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm gunna check out my new KDE intall later
<_jonathan>  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Raddium> you know why i cant see the web
<Raddium> and firefox try to download the x-httpd-php file
<_jonathan> there are 4 lines there that begin with deb add them to the file
<Danny> so...I should try making it WEP security?
<_jonathan> no danny
<_jonathan> first i would disable all security for long enough to make a connection
<_jonathan> that way you rule out anything other than wpa
<_jonathan> it might be that your having trouble with something other than wpa
<Danny> ok
<_jonathan> i know that's a risk, but you shouldn't have it down that long
<_jonathan> are you still there zephod?
<zephod> yes
<zephod> not having much luck
<Raddium> any with ubuntu center?
<_jonathan> ok, where are you
<Raddium> any with ubuntu center?
<_jonathan> zephod, where are you currently on this?
<zephod> in konsole, typed what you said and editing the lines
<_jonathan> did you follow the link i put up?
<zephod> yes
<_jonathan> ok, good
<zephod> how to save?
<_jonathan> and you know how to uncomment
<zephod> remove #
<zephod> presumably
<_jonathan> yeah, cool
<frank__> !kdg
<ubotu> Kubuntu Desktop Guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html
<_jonathan> ok, once you add those lines you hit esc key
<Raddium> any with ubuntu center?
<zephod> ok, esc did nothing
<zephod> or appeared to
<_jonathan> it should have removed the insert from the lower left
<xwolf-> !wmv
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<zephod> oh, ok, perhaps it did that
<_jonathan> hit shift and : key
<xwolf-> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<_jonathan> that should give you a : prompt
<zephod> yes
<_jonathan> type wqa then enter
<_jonathan> that should take you back to a prompt
<zephod> ok, back to teminal default now
<zephod> yes
<_jonathan> great
<_jonathan> sudo apt-get update
<_jonathan> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zephod> doing update now
<_jonathan> good
<zephod> btw, where do you live, i owe you a box of chocolates or something :P
<_jonathan> LOL
<_jonathan> oddly enough arkansas, usa
<zephod> little rock?
<_jonathan> redneck USA
<_jonathan> no, northeast corner
<_jonathan> about an hour from jonesboro
<zephod> lol, im uk, no clue really i just remember clinton being from there
<_jonathan> ugh, we're trying to forget :)
<zephod> lol, i frequent the pub where he famously smoked - BUT DID NOT INHALE
<_jonathan> LOL
<zephod> theres a blackboard commemorating him
<_jonathan> yeah, i wonder if the police would believe that if i told them that
<_jonathan> lol...i don't smoke anyways
<zephod> lol, only thing police in oxford care about is whether or not you have lights on your bike, everything else seems to go by the wayside
<_jonathan> just like he never had sexual relations with that woman....ms. lewensky
<_jonathan> LOL
<_jonathan> sadly they're kinda like that here too
<zephod> its in the middle of the upgrade now
<_jonathan> believe it or not, we've had police follow us home to make sure we make it when we were drunk
<_jonathan> they didn't want to mess with arresting us :-)
<constantine-xvi> has anyone noticed that the ability to add local printers has mysteriously dissapeared in dapper?
<zephod> lol
<_jonathan> so oxford huh?
<zephod> yeah
<zephod> still cant install linux though
<_jonathan> ??
* zephod gets another drink to relieve the pain
<_jonathan> LOL
<_jonathan> what's the problem now
<zephod> its k, its on 40/124, so i might start a game of starcraft while im waiting
<_jonathan> LOL
<_jonathan> just don't give up on it
<_jonathan> i have had to re-install XP a bunch of times before to give me a break but I always want to try again
<_jonathan> i would love to visit england
<zephod> well, you're welcome in either oxford or the isle of man
<zephod> especially if you set something up for me whilst you're about
<_jonathan> LOL, thanks...i would do what i could :)
<Barbelos> Hey, just burned the flight 6 install CD and rebooted (md5sums were fine). System says it's booting from CD, and then starts up the grub loader from my SuSE install, what's wrong?
<mvv> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mvv
<mvv> is it safe to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<_jonathan> yes
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<bimberi> mvv: ^^^^ applies to kubuntu-desktop too
<_jonathan> Barb, have you 2 cd drives?
<mvv> it's just that i want kaffeine to wipe away :p
<zephod> my first linux attempt was with gentoo - i soon decided that was a mistake
<mvv> thanks guys
<_jonathan> LOL...yeah bad beginner's choice
<Barbelos> _jonathan: Yes, one DVD-rom and a cdwriter. Never had a problem starting from either before
<zephod> well, it was good until i tried to sort out a gui
<zephod> couldnt config x at all
<_jonathan> ok, try the other just for fun
<zephod> and typing emerge kde was a mistake, think it should have been more specific
<_jonathan> yeah, gentoo is a stepping stone for later
<_jonathan> lol
<_jonathan> barb, let me know how that works
<zephod> did work well though, soon set it up so i oculd ssh into it and just use it as nas
<_jonathan> cool, i like ubuntu actually for simple things
<Barbelos> Just in case: Does anyone know how to add a grub entry to boot from CD?
<zephod> looks good so far, except the obvious
<_jonathan> lol, i dont
<Barbelos> _jonathan: Ok, will do
<zephod> kde much sexier than gnome
<_jonathan> LOL
<_jonathan> i feel like i can just do more with it
<_intel> is there anyone who would try to help me with a socket problem on the mysql install?
<_jonathan> the server install is what i use for small things
<zephod> idd, need to mess with the colours a bit so it doesnt make me think of an apple lc475 on mac os8
<_jonathan> _intel, i would if i could...i'm a moderate newbie :)
<_jonathan> lol
<_intel> same boat here couldn't spell nux yesterday
<_jonathan> fyi ,nux :-)
<zephod> 108 :D
<_jonathan> i have to have panels
<_jonathan> lol, i can't stand desktop icons
<_jonathan> brb all
<brandon_> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060403/SCANNERS/60403001
<brandon_> konq won't play those two flash movies
<Barbelos> * sigh * Still can't boot from the flight 6 install CD. Never had any problems with that before. My SuSE cd boots here like it always did though....
<zephod> bbiab, cheers _jonathan it appears to be working now, going to test after a restart
<kevman> Hey, on the "start menu (kicker?)" there are several things like "lock computer" and "run command." How do I delete them?
<_jonathan> Barb, you might check the cd again
<_jonathan> if the suse cd boots fine, then it has to be the cd itself
<Barbelos> _jonathan: Probably, though it's awfully strange. md5sum is correct for the image, and my k3b never burned a dud in its life. Looks like the CD starts up, and then suddenly grub is started from my harddrive
<_jonathan> which one did you dl again
<_jonathan> ubu or kubu
<Barbelos> _jonathan: The kubuntu install CD for flight 6
<_jonathan> hmm, i just dl'd the ubuntu flight 6
<_jonathan> dang, was going to test it and see
<Barbelos> _jonathan: I considered getting the live CD and trying that, but getting the install iso took too long already
<_jonathan> yeah
<_jonathan> i would just try burning it again
<_jonathan> i hate to tell you to possibly waste another cd but
<Barbelos> _jonathan: I never heard anyone else having the same rpoblem, so you'll probably be alright. Downgrading my k3b to an older version here now and burning again
<_jonathan> i don't know that i would downgrade
<_jonathan> just try burning it again
<_jonathan> Barb, I'm going to go check on my basketball game...let me know how it goes, brb
<psychiccyberfrea> hey its me again
* Zephod pokes _jonathan
<Zephod> working
<Zephod> moved it to the gateway i want it on now and can ssh into it nicely, thanks for all the help
<psychiccyberfrea> umm how do I install aRts engine?
<psychiccyberfrea> hello?
<NeoChaosX> sudo apt-get install arts
<psychiccyberfrea> ok thanks
<NeoChaosX> No problem
<kevman> no-one can help me?
<psychiccyberfrea> ok that aint it
<psychiccyberfrea> psychiccyberfreak@psych1:~$ sudo apt-get install arts
<psychiccyberfrea> Password:
<psychiccyberfrea> Reading package lists... Done
<psychiccyberfrea> Building dependency tree... Done
<psychiccyberfrea> arts is already the newest version.
<psychiccyberfrea> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<psychiccyberfrea> psychiccyberfreak@psych1:~$
<robotgeek> psychiccyberfrea: please don't paste in here
<psychiccyberfrea> sry
<dr_house> hey .. can anyone help me with "ext2fsd" ?
<psychiccyberfrea> in what way?
<robotgeek> kevman: right click and delete?
<dr_house> well .. i'm in windows xp x64 and i loaded the drivers properly
<dr_house> but i can't figure out how to mount my ext3 drive
<kevman> robotgeek, doesn't work with "lock session." Try it.
<dr_house> i found out that it's disk1, partition 1
<psychiccyberfrea> hmmm.
<psychiccyberfrea> i'm not sure if windows likes ex3
<robotgeek> kevman: that's cause it's locked :)
<kevman> How do I unlock it, then?
<dr_house> i read the docs and it says to do a "mount" command in dos shell, but it doesn twork
<dr_house> psychiccyberfrea as i understand it, this software can make windows like it ;)
<robotgeek> kevman: K-menu -> Unlock maybe?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah you shouldn't have to in linux. Anyway, this is a linux chat room, I don't think anyone can help you there, sry
<robotgeek> dr_house: fs-driver.org maybe, not sure if it works in 64 bit windows
<dr_house> robotgeek that didn't work for me .. but i googled and found a version that i think is supposed to work in x64
<psychiccyberfrea> I've never used a 64 bit arch.
<dr_house> i got it from http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/index.htm
<kevman> robotgeek, there's no unlock command. I can remove the others, but not "lock session" and "change session"
<xwolf-> i installed xine packages and everything, but how do i play streaming videos? mozilla-mplayer seems to be broken or sth like
<robotgeek> kevman: i don't have those buttons also. maybe Right Click, "Remove Application"
<kevman> No, this is in K-menu.
<robotgeek> kevman: you want to remove Lock Session from K-Menu?
<kevman> robotgeek, yes.
<xwolf-> i installed xine packages and everything, but how do i play streaming videos? mozilla-mplayer seems to be broken or sth like
<dipnlik__> anyone here has tips to convert videos to lower resolutions? the idea is to play on smartphones (nokia 6600, treo 600)
<robotgeek> kevman: not quite sure if that's possible.
<kevman> robotgeek, hmmm.
<_jonathan> I'm glad everything worked out zephod
<_jonathan> I've been watching a basketball game
<Barbelos> Still not able to boot from the flight 6 install cd, strange since the md5sum is correct. The Live CD also features install, maybe I can try that?
<robotgeek> Barbelos: it's called espresso.
<robotgeek> Barbelos: it does work, but is risky (would try anything special with that)
<robotgeek> Barbelos: best to try it if you have a separate hard drive
<Barbelos> robotgeek: Hmmm.... Is the partitioner shot? Not a good prospect
<robotgeek> Barbelos: i am not saying that it doesn't work, but it might not.
<Barbelos> robotgeek: Well, if it doesn't force me to wipe my old home partition I'll give it a shot
<robotgeek> Barbelos: cool
<Barbelos> robotgeek: Espresso is included on the kubuntu live as well as the ubuntu one, right?
<robotgeek> Barbelos: yup
<Barbelos> Will be sure to report any problems then, I understand it needs a bit of testing. Well, if I can burn it to a bootable CD this time that is
<robotgeek> _neoncode: can you answer in here :)
<_neoncode> robotgeek: I don't know if kubuntu expresso works. I tryed ubuntuu
<robotgeek> kk
<ep> he there lurkers
<ep> *hey
<ep> mistell
<Barbelos> I think you need to do better than that to wake the lurkers
<Barbelos> Only 7 hours until the iso is downloaded, might as well go to bed
<Ank_186> years ago I set up an email account on Netscape's free server. Now when I try to access it I get a Network Security - Konqueror pop up with an option to "send unencripted" or cancel. Does anyone know if there's some kind of allergy between the two systems?
<Ank_186> It keeps popping up and I never get through
<Barbelos> Ank_186: Only guessing, but I suppose Netscape never updated their servers to use modern security, KDE will warn you about sending things unencrypted
<Barbelos> Ank_186: Unless you tell the KDE apps to stop warning you, I think that's an option too
<Ank_186> yes but the warning is incessant - I never connect
<Barbelos> That is strange
<Ank_186> haven't tried that
<fabioFx> exit
<xwolf-> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dr_Willis> Aha - thats what that "LAMP" option ment on that dapper install cd.. :P
<bleaked> question..if one desires a kde 3.5 environment, with the new amarok 1.4 beta WTIH the new xine engine..and i will be installing fresh (moving from other distro) is it advised to install from a dapper testing cd, or from the stable release and use pinning to obtain those apps?
<crimsun> your best bet is probably using breezy and adding the kubuntu.org repos
<robotgeek> bleaked: you can get the kde with breezy even
<robotgeek> bleaked: and the rest might work if you use a better taglib, i think
<bleaked> well..i wouldn't mind running a dapper system
<bleaked> however, i was updating a fresh breezy install to dapper last weekend, and i could not get sound to work for the life of me.  worked in breezy, and debian stable and unstable..common sound card..idk....
<neny> mp3
<crimsun> bleaked: we can address the sound issues after you decide how you're going to install KDE 3.5/Amarok 1.4beta/etc.
<xwolf-> If you want MySQL to start automatically when you boot your
<xwolf->      machine, you can copy `support-files/mysql.server' to the location
<xwolf->      where your system has its startup files.
<xwolf-> where is it on kub?? :>
<robotgeek> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<xwolf-> i downloaded a tarball from mysql.com.... cause mysql-server package was buggy
<robotgeek> xwolf-: did you compile it already?
<bleaked> crimsun. well, you probably cannot answer this, but does a pure dapper install have a decent track record to sound out of the box on a common basic sound card?
<crimsun> bleaked: yes, it does. (And yes, I can answer that, because I do a lot of audio stuff for Ubuntu.)
<xwolf-> robotgeek it doesnt need to be compiled
<xwolf-> it's ok, i think ;P
<robotgeek> xwolf-: hmm, okay. your best bet would be "update-rc.d"
<xwolf-> i just want it to run on startup
<robotgeek> xwolf-: yes, man update-rc.d will help
<bleaked> crimsun. ok..well, not to undermine your intelligence or anything, i just didn't want to assume, or ask you an unreasonable, vague, question.  but thank you for your generous help and advice. :D
<_hupp3l> what is the command to search for a channel?
<crimsun> bleaked: np
<bleaked> _hupp3l. /list?
<_hupp3l> ok but then i get thousands of channels
<_hupp3l> i know a word in the channels name how can i search for it or cabt u?
<xwolf-> /list *search*
<neny> really
<_hupp3l> cant
<_hupp3l> o ok
<_hupp3l> cool thank you
<bimberi> _hupp3l: /msg chanserv list #*word*
<xwolf-> robotgeek that's too much for a newbie me O_O
<xwolf-> robotgeek well, in /etc/rc1.d i have a K91apache2 thingie
<xwolf-> should i copy mysql.server's thingie to that folder?
<robotgeek> xwolf-: or you can add it to kubuntu's autostart ?
<xwolf-> yes, that's all i want
<xwolf-> no matter how.
<robotgeek> xwolf-: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html#id2593669
<xwolf-> i am thinking of something like 'update-rc.d mysql defaults'
<xwolf-> i think i got it.
<xwolf-> from update-rc.d itself ><
<gleesond> can anyone tell me where the konqueror files are installed so I can install flash?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<robotgeek> gleesond: you could just install flash, and konqueror will pick it up on reboot / rescan plugins
<regeya> everytime you reboot after a minor software install/update, god kills a kitten.
<regeya> please, think of the kittens.
<crimsun> I never liked kittens anyway.
<regeya> everytime you reboot after a minor software install/update, god kills an ubuntu developer.
<regeya> please, think of the devs.
<crimsun> I never planned to live long anyhow.
<regeya> I take it you support rebooting an ubuntu box after moving the mouse, then, eh?
<crimsun> why would you think that? I simply said I don't like kittens, and I don't plan to live long. =)
<regeya> it was implied, but apparently you're a loonie.
<regeya> :>
<crimsun> duh =)
<regeya> heh
<neny> :)
<_joel> guys. maybe i'm missing something. but in my text editor i can't save to /etc/fstab cuz i don't have permission?? and i can't use root.. what do i do?
<vinboy> how to I make firefox to open all the http address referred from other applications, instead of using konqueror?
<robotgeek> vinboy: basically, you are asking "how do i set the default browser to be FIrefox"?
<vinboy> robotgeek: yup
<robotgeek> vinboy: K-Menu -> System Settings -> User Account -> Default Application
<Death_Wish> hey i got a question is there a way to have both kde and gnome?
<robotgeek> Death_Wish: sure, you can have both
<Death_Wish> like at the installation process
<robotgeek> Death_Wish: nope, but you can install gnome later
<Death_Wish> i use gentoo but i want to try this cause i heard alot about it
<Death_Wish> and what to see how it is
<vinboy> robotgeek: got it , thanks :D
<robotgeek> where has the "Show Desktop" shortcut gone
<_jonathan> I've been thinking about this new version coming out...how exactly do I upgrade to it again?
<_jonathan> is there more than just adding the reps and apt-get dist upgrade?
<robotgeek> _jonathan: just make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed before you do
<_jonathan> i do have that
<_jonathan> but is it that simple honestly
<robotgeek> _jonathan: yup
<_jonathan> i just got things like i wanted i am just fearful of messing them up
<robotgeek> _jonathan: don't upgrade if you are happy ;)
<_jonathan> lol
<robotgeek> golden rule: don't fix what ain't broke
<_jonathan> this is true
<_jonathan> i would just like some of the updated apps
<robotgeek> _jonathan: heh, always a struggle
<_jonathan> and I know it sounds dumb but I've never upgraded distros like that and I'd like to see how it turns out
<robotgeek> _jonathan: no, i like to upgrade all the time
<_jonathan> lol
<_jonathan> i might this weekend then
<_jonathan> maybe you can help me with something else
<_jonathan> I have a few thousand mp3's
<_jonathan> and with windows i was able to browse them with a mutli column view
<_jonathan> kde has that kinda but not as i guess simple
<_jonathan> do you have any suggestions?
<robotgeek> _jonathan: open up konqueror, and then View -> View Mode -> Multicolumn
<robotgeek> or whatever view you like :)
<_jonathan> i tried that
<_jonathan> but it wasn't the same...
<_jonathan> wish i could be more specific
<_jonathan> for that one thing i enjoyed explorer's view...everything else I'm thrilled with konqueror
<robotgeek> _jonathan: ah, the left pane
<LeeJunFan_> _jonathan: install krusader
<robotgeek> _jonathan: you might want to try out krusadaer
<_jonathan> ok
<LeeJunFan_> Answers that question, I always wondered if someone somewhere at this exact moment could be typing the same thing as me.
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan_: heh
<ubuntu> FreshWater is back surfing with the live version of kubuntu
<FreshWater> eat FreshWater
<taloschen> Hi, whick folder does apt-get install packages in by default?
<robotgeek> taloschen: dpkg -L packagename
<bleaked> could someone please explain the 'backports' repos?
<robotgeek> bleaked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bleaked> ah, yes, thank you sir
<rohan> Riddell: ping
<bleaked> robotgeek. ok, so do they not apply to a dapper system?
<robotgeek> bleaked: yup, nothing to be backported from
<rohan> what app do you want to be backported for dapper, bleaked ?
<bleaked> robotgeek. ok, thought so.  the way the comment is worded on the sources.list made me think it was similar to the 'experimental' tree on debian..which doesn't make sense by the name..so i thought i would ask anyway.
<bleaked> especially because in the example the repo: "dapper-backports" is listed..
<bleaked> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<rohan> anyone on kde 3.5.2 for ubuntu notice this ?
<rohan> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124807
<LeeJunFan> argh, will linux ever be able to do something so simple as to format a USB floppy in any way other than dd'ing /dev/zero to an image file and running mkfs on the image?
<LeeJunFan> That's not exactly newbie friendly.
<rohan> and you use kubuntu, LeeJunFan ?
<rohan> i am sure some distro can do it
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan: qparted!
<LeeJunFan> rohan: it's a limitation of fdformat I believe.
<rohan> LeeJunFan: ah, ok ...
<rohan> robotgeek: please please no qtparted .. gparted :| qtparted trashed my hdd twice, and i have heard similar stories
<sampan> anyone know why amarok would suddenly stop showing my media files in the collection panel?  even if i rescan the folders (on an external usb drive), it says 1469 files but the panel is utterly blank
<LeeJunFan> parted needs to be run as root anyway, so it's still a kludge
<LeeJunFan> are you sure you are viewing the "entire collection"? Click playlists on left tab -> smart playlists -> collection -> double click "All Collection"
<rohan> LeeJunFan: gparted / qtparted modify the disk, so ofcourse they need root
<LeeJunFan> rohan: I know, I'm just saying it's not feasible for general floppy management.
<sampan> leejunfan  it shows playlists in there, but when i doubleclick on "all collection" -- it shows nothing
<sampan> if i click on the "collection" (far left side) tab, it says 1469 Tracks, but it's blank
<LeeJunFan> sampan: do you have anything typed in the "search" field at the top?
<sampan> nope
<LeeJunFan> sampan: I dunno, haven't seen that problem in the year or so I've been using amarok.
<sampan> i can go to actions -- play media and select files manually to play
<sampan> so it can play them
<sampan> but ... very odd
<LeeJunFan> sampan: perhaps somethign is fubar in amarok's config files. Might be worth removing them. Probably ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and or ./.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<sampan> k, i'll try that and see
<LeeJunFan> sampan: if you do that close amarok first.
<sampan> yeah, for sure
<LeeJunFan> sampan: and you'll have to reconfigure it all.
<sampan> no biggy
<sampan> (assuming it works, of course)
<sampan> :D
<LeeJunFan> Well, since I have to get up in 4.5hrs I better get to sleep. gnight.
<sampan> night :)
<sampan> deleting all the files in the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and restarting did fix it -- phew -- thanks leejunfan
<sampan> (even if you're asleep and can't read that)
<eightiesk> !gaim2.0
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<eightiesk> !gaimbeta
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eightiesk
<eightiesk> how do i install gaim beta 3?
<robotgeek> eightiesk: gaim beta 3? i tht they were still shooting for v 2.0
<eightiesk> no gaim2.0 beta3
<robotgeek> ah okay, no clue
<eightiesk> sudo ./configure --enable-gnutls=yes
<eightiesk> instead of ./configure
<eightiesk> incase ne 1 else trys.
<rohan> dont use sudo for ./configure, eightiesk
<eightiesk> y ?
<rohan> because its not need
<rohan> only make install needs sudo
<eightiesk> well it doesn't hurt.
<robotgeek> eightiesk: no, it gives wrong permissions to files
<eightiesk> k
<eightiesk> is adept a kubuntu only thing?
<robotgeek> eightiesk: you can install it on ubuntu too
<eightiesk> ive looked all over 2 add it to my debian.
<robotgeek> eightiesk: i think it is in upsteam, not sure
<eightiesk> ic
<eightiesk> i know i can't get katupult to work on debian
<bleaked> hello, in the /etc/hdparm.conf file..one can run the hdparm command straight up by putting the command in the command_line bracket...if i wanted to run multiple commands, do i add another command_line bracket, go to the next line, or add an && and then the command?
<rohan> what do you want to do, bleaked ?
<eightiesk> i do as the compile for gaim says on the wiki of kubuntu ...
<Steven_M> hi all
<eightiesk> but i get error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/639396
<paulmer2003> How do I setup /etc/network/interfaces to use DHCP for eth0
<paulmer2003> If I do 'dhclient' as root it works
<robotgeek> paulmer2003: just add "auto eth0" to your /etc/network/interfaces
<Steven_M> what version of kopete do include in kde 3.5.2?
<paulmer2003> I currently have 'iface eth0 dhcp' it dosent work
<paulmer2003> Before I had ifcae eth0 inet dhcp
<paulmer2003> thanks robotgeek
<paulmer2003> i got so pissed with this crap
<paulmer2003> i was going to add dhclient to /etc/inittab
<paulmer2003> lo
<paulmer2003> lol
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<eightiesk> lol
<robotgeek> paulmer2003: do keep the lines iface etho dhcp in there
<eightiesk> !compilegaim
<ubotu> eightiesk: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paulmer2003> Wait... So what?\
<Steven_M> got to go
<paulmer2003> robotgeek so I need 'auto eth0' and what else?
<robotgeek> paulmer2003: 'iface eth0 dhcp' and 'auto eth0'
<paulmer2003> iface first?
<robotgeek> paulmer2003: yup
<paulmer2003> hookat
<paulmer2003> hookay
<gleesond> after I upgraded to dapper my sound card stoped working... how can I fix it
<gleesond> ?
<nalioth> gleesond: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> anyone here use mail checker?
<nrdb> I want to do setup a VoIP from IP to IP how cat anyoue point me in the right direction?
<bleaked> are the amarok beta sources no long available?
<bleaked> nrdb. something like skype would be the easiest way..at least that i know of.
<nrdb> bleaked: thanks I will look into it.
<gix> bun giorno
<gix> *buon
<gix> c'e' nessuno?
<gix> i've a problem
<gix> there is anyone?
<kosh> gix: what is the problem?
<gix> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  302 Found
<gix> this is message error
<gix> when i make
<gix> apt-get update
<gix> :(
<kosh> it just means that the archive you tried to access does not have dapper backports for source multiverse
<kosh> you can very likely just ignore it
<gix> uhm
<gix> but all my archive
<gix> are like it
<gix> :(
<kosh> all of your archives say that?
<gix> yes
<kosh> hmm
<kosh> maybe the archive is broken
<kosh> can you try doing sudo apt-get update    and see what it does?
<gix> all the archive from http://it.archive.ubuntu...
<gix> i try now
<gix> and the message ise the same
<gix> *is the
<gix> (sorry for may bad english)
<gix> *my
<gix> ^_^
<kosh> http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/
<kosh> that is what the server is saying
<kosh> so it looks like it is down right now for maintenance
<kosh> so don't worry about it and it sould work again later
<kosh> if you need it to work right this second you could change to some different archives however I don't know what other archives would be the best for you to use
<Hobbsee_> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee_> gb ones work, too
<Hobbsee> die clone, die!
<gix> ok
<gix> is the server
<gix> ^^
<gix> thanks
<gix> ..
<gix> you tell me also why amarok
<gix> not sound?
<gix> i have helix engine
<gix> i try whit alsa
<gix> oss
<gix> and every i found in settings
<gix> but nothing
<kosh> can you play any sound at all from any app?
<gix> yes
<gix> vlc
<gix> xmms
<kosh> what I would do is use the xine engine for amarok
<gix> nothing
<kosh> what kind of sound card do you have?
<gix> integrated
<gix> ac98
<kosh> my first guess is that some other audio program has the audio locked
<gix> whit suse it work ok
<kosh> so xine can't access it
<gix> where i look if the sound is blocked?
<kosh> what does sudo lsof /dev/dsp say?
<bleaked> ok, i feel silly asking this, but if one wants to patch a script, and has both teh script and a diff file..how does one patch it? (the patch man page is confusing)
<gix> lsof: status error on say: No such file or directory
<gix> :S
<kosh> ah no lsof is installed
<gix> ok
<gix> but i try later
<gix> if the repository is not avaiable
<gix> uhm
<gix> in synaptic is installed
<gix> but it not work
<gix> ?
<kosh> hmm I am not sure what the problem is and diagnosing it might take a while
<kosh> if you just right click on an audio file in kde and tell it to open it with kaboodle will it play?
<gix> only with xmms
<kosh> that seems really strange
<gix> yes
<gix> i've suse
<gix> and it work fine
<gix> with the same settings
<kosh> I don't know, I have not seen sound issues in about about 7 years or so
<gix> ok
<gix> i'm go to work
<gix> thank kosh
<gix> ^^
<gix> see you
<RaRe> how do i chmod a folder, and all subfolders and files under it?
<Tm_T> RaRe: man chmod
<Tm_T> RaRe: you'll find -R from there
<RaRe> hmm thanx Tm_T .
<RaRe> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
* Tm_T love good manuals
<mendred> Tm_T: Good afternoon
<Tm_T> mendred: yay!
* Tm_T hides
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys, fever is taking me piece by piece -__-
<XVampireX> :O
<XVampireX> Fever is bad
<DocTomoe>  I upgraded to dapper and now have problems with my sound settings - actually, I seem to have some sound working, nontheless it is a) much to low, and b) mp3 playback seems to play random frequencies. any suggestions what to do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you something? how can i get the icons in a layout in which they are not so big, and are similar to the element in the taskbar? (snapshot in a sec)
<XVampireX> By the way people, why does it take so long to load up applications in linux?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: Kcontrol has icon settings
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://tallia1.myftp.org/shared-folder/snapshot.png
<DocTomoe> XVampireX: how about getting a more recent machine? ;)
<XVampireX> DocTomoe: I'm speaking relatively.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you see the "TEMP" Kwrite, nvu,  ecc ecc?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want them as in the taskbar..
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: well, you're using dapper, so you're supposed to know what you're doing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it possible?
<XVampireX> With the same machine I could use windows and applications don't take 3-5 seconds to load up but they mostly load up instantly.
<XVampireX> I'm not going to use windows so don't tell me use windows then
<XVampireX> It's just to know WHY.
<DocTomoe> Tm_T: Actually, I do know what I am doing. However, this is just some of the random problems that are popping up here and there. maybe someone else has solved it or a solution.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: ok then
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm
<XVampireX> Applications run faster when they have loaded but not before they load
<DocTomoe> XVampireX: Sorry, That's not on my system. or was, before I dumped windows
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, you can't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<XVampireX> Oh well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there a kde extension?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: without poking settings files and/or sources
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.canllaith.org/hacks.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> In which section of kde-apps should i search for a mode?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: prolly there isn't one
<gtradigo> hi, anyone from Italy out there?
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> is there a way to install flight 6 from the livecd?
<cfraz89> i heard of something called espresso
<cfraz89> because i am out of blank cd's :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gtradigo: i am
<gtradigo> aa1975
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? 1983
<gtradigo> sorry... wrong window
<Tallia1Kubuntu> con un buon mal di testa ^_^
<gtradigo> :) :)
<gtradigo> volevo chiederti se stai avendo anche tu problemi con Adept
<Death_Wish> i have a question why does my system hang on start hotplug thingy
<Death_Wish> n e 1 there?
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> i am out of blank cds
<cfraz89> and have a copy of kubuntu flight 6 live cd
<cfraz89> i was wondering if kubintu espresso is up to the task of installing it?
<bh> Hello, how do I get Macromedia Flash working in my amd64 system ?
<bleaked> so kubuntu comes with all of these xorg driver packages..if one is just using the proprietary nvidia driver..can one remove the excess packages?  and if so, is there a meta package that will remove all that are not needed?
<bleaked> or does it not take up enough space to matter?
<Tm_T> bleaked: latter one
<Tm_T> if you need highly optimized, you are using wrong distro anyway :)
* gerard needs some help
<Tm_T> gerard: ...and you won't get it if you don't tell what is it
* gerard installed kubuntu on his thinkpad and networking wont work
<gerard> so its net-not-working
<gerard> ^_^
<Tm_T> gerard: yes?
<gerard> I also have it on a HP and it works fine there
<Tm_T> hmm
<gerard> so i'm a bit lost
<Tm_T> gerard: how network doesn't work in thinkpad?
<Tm_T> gerard: and what kind of network?
<bleaked> Tm_T. highly optimized no, clean, slim desktop, yes.
<gerard> ok, if I try to configure either the eth0 or 1 via the gui it crashes
<gerard> ethernet and wifi
<bleaked> i would also like to cut out some of these kde apps, but they are dependent on the kubuntu-desktop package..
<Tm_T> gerard: and what does ifconfig return?
<bleaked> what would i need to just install kde-base or something?
<gerard> nothing
<Tm_T> bleaked: so remove kubuntu-desktop package too
<Tm_T> gerard: nothing at all?
<Tm_T> bleaked: it's just metapackage containing nothing
<bleaked> Tm_T. ok, so it wont take a bunch of stuff with it?
<gerard> yup, and when I do ifconfig all i do see it all
<Tm_T> bleaked: no
<gerard> then I did ifconfig eth1 up
<gerard> which is ok as well
<Tm_T> gerard: and problem is...
<gerard> when I then check with ifconfig i see eth1 up but i cant ping anything or see my local network
<gerard> if I restart i see at startup that basic network has failed
<gerard> I only have this problem on the thinkpad
<gerard> and only with flight 6
<gerard> 5.10 works fine
<Tm_T> gerard: ok, show me the output of ifconfig in every state + your /etc/network/interfaces
<Tm_T> gerard: use kubuntu.pastebin,com
<bleaked> i must say..dapper is far cleaner, far more stable, and actually works...well...as compared to debian unstable.
<bleaked> thank you all.
<Tm_T> heh
<gerard> erm,
<gerard> Tm_T: how?
<gerard> Tm_T: i dont have networking on that machine remember
<Tm_T> gerard: then read&write -copy it
<Tm_T> without those information, it's really hard to know what's going on in your system
<gerard> ok, here we go
<Tm_T> :)
<mart> bleaked: nah, you just haven't been bitten yet :)
<bleaked> perhaps
<Tm_T> bleaked: dapper was fun ~5 months ago, now it's too stable ;(
<gerard> eth1 link encap:Ethernet HWaddr (the address)
<bleaked> idk..tonight i installed from a testing 5 disc
<Tm_T> gerard: kubuntu,pastebin.com thanks ;)
<bleaked> literally everything, including my ipod, soundcard, and gfx worked out of box.
<Tm_T> bleaked: sounds bad
<bleaked> i've updated everything and still not a flaw.
<bleaked> :D
<Tm_T> bleaked: nothing to fix? nothing to tweak? nightmare...
<bleaked> well, i'm customizing now
<Tm_T> =)
<bleaked> by default, kde is hideous
<bleaked> but one can make it sexy in a few hours
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> bleaked: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<gerard> Tm_T: can you read this
<gerard> http://www.eccosys.net/webcam/
<gerard> ^_^
<Tm_T> whoa =)
<gerard> old skool
<Tm_T> looks like it's your interfaces file we need to tweak
<Tm_T> atleast I think so
<gerard> ok, how do I go about that?
<vge> haha, thats the best pastebin i have seen sofar, grats
<gerard> naa, the most lazy one
<Tm_T> gerard: well, make sure it's correct to your settings
<Tm_T> gerard: maybe I show mine :)
<gerard> hey wait a sec, i have a working 5.10 on my other drive
<gerard> i could copy it over right?
<gerard> or compare it to the config on this machine?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/639566
<Tm_T> gerard: yes you can
<Tm_T> gerard: but first move your current to somewhere safe
<gerard> ok, what should I be looking at?
<Tm_T> skip lo interface, look carefully your eth0 things
<Tm_T> etc
<gerard> I know but where is that file located
<Tm_T> /etc/network/interfaces
<gerard> cheers
<gerard> btw, if you like a laugh, the cam is still pointed at my screen while i do this:P
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> good
* Tm_T goes to have some popcorn
<bleaked> Tm_T. ah nice..
<bleaked> so you like kopete
<bleaked> i'm not sure if i like it personally.
<Tm_T> bleaked: as Kopete (junior)devel, yes =)
<gerard> kopete is very cool but i use gaim as it does more stuff
<Tm_T> bleaked: if you haven't used 0.12 ...
<Tm_T> gerard: like?
<vinboy> does kopete support webcam?
<Tm_T> vinboy: does
<bleaked> here, my desktop is not very cool..but keep in mind it's only 3 hours old.. http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5190/bleaked7ej.png
<Tm_T> bleaked: aah, amaroK <3
<Tm_T> ...other than that, it's pretty basic still
<bleaked> yea
<bleaked> well i've been customizing
<gerard> Tm_T: is that all you have in your interfaces file? mine looks very different
<bleaked> talking
<Tm_T> bleaked: desktop of mine can't be achieved without coding ;)
<bleaked> getting amarok 1.4 in all it's glory
<Tm_T> gerard: yes, that's all of it
<vinboy> Tm_T: ic...
<Tm_T> gerard: you can try "networkmanager" if it helps in your problem
<vinboy> anyone here use mail checker/notifier?
<kameron> just booting the install cd, on a p2 box with little ram, i don't recal how much.. it says "Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to the kernel." what should i try here?
<Tm_T> gerard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperNetworkManager
<gerard> Tm_T: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/639576
<vinboy> Tm_T: do you use mail checker/notifier?
<gerard> ok, i changed it to look just like my hp laptop one
<gerard> rebooting now
* gerard has his fingeres crossed
<gerard> yeah, starting basic networking OK
<gerard> so that looks a lot better
<gerard> anyone else here played with 6.06 yet?
<daffy_> Flight 6 here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to play a video on the desktop of kde?
<gerard> Tallia1Kubuntu: what kind of video?
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: root tail + mplayer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> root tail?
<gerard> i'm a big VLC fan
<gerard> plays most of my stuf, only use mplayer for windows media
<Tm_T> vinboy: no
<Tm_T> gerard: :o
<Tm_T> gerard: eth1 is normal ethernet and 0 is wifi?
<gerard> yes
<gerard> so i just changed it around
<Tm_T> gerard: did you try networkmanager?
<gerard> as eth0 config was not working
<gerard> not yet
<Tm_T> ok, does it work now better?
<gerard> btw, still not working but at least it does not complain at startup
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> well, you doesn't seem to have dhcp in your config
<Tm_T> hmm, you do :o
<gerard> ok, just tried a ping#
<gerard> to a number on our network
<Tm_T> and?
<gerard> and i get "network is unreacable"
<Tm_T> meh
<gerard> so weird
<Tm_T> well oh well
<vinboy> gerard: you cannot ping local network?
<gerard> nope
<gerard> nothing
<vinboy> how about the gateway?
<gerard> let me try
<vinboy> did u ping ur gateway?
<vinboy> k
<gerard> connect: Network unreachable
<vinboy> hmmm
<Tm_T> heh
<gerard> so I cant get out of my machine
<vinboy> lol
<gerard> pissing me off because flight 6 is very very cool
<vinboy> have u try some "route add default gw xx.xx.xx.xx"
<gerard> I use it on 3 office machines an want it on my thinkpad so I can take it home
<gerard> ah, no, will try that now
<gerard> btw, thanks for helping you all
<vinboy> ur welcome
<gerard> SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable
<Tm_T> whooo
<Tm_T> gerard: are you sure your network chipset is supported?
<gerard> Tm_T: well, it works 100% fine on 5.10
<Tm_T> I've heard laptops can cause real headaches
<gerard> I have been using Kubuntu on that machine for almost a year now
<Tm_T> gerard: oh well, that doesn't proof anything =)
<gerard> hahaha, that shows
<gerard> funny thing is that during instalation it will see the network and even download stuff
<gerard> so it should work, must be a config error
<daffy_> gerard: just installed it a few hours ago. Oddly enough, eth0 didn't pull an IP address initially.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> dapper does weird things
<gerard> ah, can I force it to pull one?
<daffy_> Then, out of the blue, it did.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: can you give me an hint of the command that i have to do?
<gerard> I could do a manual config
* Tm_T have to renew dhcp within one hour after boot or loose net connection
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: install rootail and run mplayer in it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: how to run mplayer in it?
<daffy_> gerard:connected to a router ?
<gerard> switch#
<gerard> i'm at the office
<daffy_> ahh
<gerard> my desk looks like a computer shop ^_^
<gerard> this weekend I' picking up an old NeXT, should look nice on my desk
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: never tried I only heard of someone that was able to do it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: i see
<daffy_> gerard: heh I hear ya
<gerard> YEAH
<gerard> YEAHYEAH YEAH
<gerard> it fucking works
<gerard> praise the lord
* gerard wonders if people can see hes pleased
<gerard> oh, and I did NOTHING
<daffy_> hmmm
<gerard> just rebooted it and it started working
<gerard> daffy_: do you also get "could not find mine type" when using adept?
<gerard> not to keen on the new theme they stuck in there
<gerard> with those weird flat buttons at the top
<daffy_> gerard: I did, then it loaded.
<gerard> yeah, same here
<gerard> spoke to someone on here about it yesterday, something to do with the skin having problems
<gerard> so next on my list is getting this stupid trackpad on my hp working and the japanese input
<daffy_> gerard: I don't recall using Adept before. Often I'll use 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' for eg
<vinboy> anyone run CounterStrike on linux?
<gerard> daffy_: Thats a shame, adept is very well made.
<daffy_> gerard:I'll give it a go.
<mart> I normally have to resort to the command line after using adept anyway, since it doesn't provide a console when something goes wrong. :(
<gerard> I guess I have been a very lucky user, hardly anything went wrong
<gerard> I bought an old Thinkpad for playing with linux, I liked it so much that I sold my 3 macs
<mart> anyone know if the debtags problem is fixed yet?
<vinboy> how do I limit my connection speed of apt-get?
<vinboy> coz my fren is using the internet as well
<Pupeno> How do I subscrito to a newsgroup in KNode without fetching the huge list ?
<mart> vinboy: you could look into iptables
<gerard> hey guys, want to see something fun on my webcam?
<daffy_> gerard: were the Macs using 10.3/10.4 ?
<gerard> 10.4
<mart> Pupeno: I think you need to fetch the entire list...
<vinboy> mart: i dun wan to touch iptables... too much for me
<gerard> and 10.3
<lippel> hi. what's the proper way in [k] ubuntu to prevent a module from being loaded? pcspkr in particular.
<mart> vinboy: think you're stuffed then.
<Pupeno> mart: what a dumb thing to require.
<vinboy> lol
<gerard> daffy_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/639576
<gerard> ^_^
<gerard> My girlfriend made that, it's konqi
<mart> Pupeno: I've never found a news client where I've been able to figure out how to avoid it.
<_ita> im so registered ... :) hi all
<Libertus> If you know the exact name of the newsgroup, you should be able to subscribe just to it. I don't use KNode. Is it worth a look?
<gerard> damn
<gerard> wrong copy and paste
<mart> Libertus: what client lets you do that?
<gerard> I hate this stupid HP keyboard
<Libertus> I would hope ANY news client would allow that!
<mart> Libertus: I've never seen one.
<daffy_> gerard: I was wonderin
<gerard> http://www.eccosys.net/webcam/
<gerard> there
<mart> wth? :)
<Libertus> Heh, of course, now I go to check, I bet none of the ones I use allow it :)
<gerard> the keyboard layout is very different from normal keyboards, pisses me off
<daffy_> cute
<mornfall> mart: view->last dpkg run
<mornfall> mart: or so
<gerard> its made of felt ^_^
<Libertus> Thunderbird doesn't
* Libertus sudo apt-get install knode
* Libertus knode installed
<daffy_> 05:39:40 up  1:55,  3 users,  load average: 1.57, 1.48, 1.12        Running Prime95, for the next 72 hrs or so.
<Pupeno> mart: I think I've did it by playing with the config files by hand.
<mart> eek!
<Libertus> Yes, config files by hand appears to be the only option with KNode to avoid downloading the newsgroup list.
<Libertus> That's a bug
<mart> Libertus: what number?
<Libertus> And quite disrespectful to low-bandwidth users, for whom the newsgroups were designed
<mart> Libertus: they were not :)
<Libertus> Sorry. I mean, that is a fault in the software. I shall go report it or find out if one already exists.
<Libertus> Thunderbird suffers the same.
<mart> Sometimes Debian sucks for usability: http://rafb.net/paste/results/SK5OZ927.html
* Libertus browses http://knode.sourceforge.net/news.php
<mart> Libertus: gawd that's old
<Libertus> I have many usability issues with KDE. The smashing glass error sound for a start!
* Libertus pimps https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/37149/+index
<mart> Libertus: at least it's clear what that means.
<Libertus> No it isn't! I think someone is breaking into my house :)
<Libertus> And it is painful in headphones!
<mart> 'tis to me.
<mart> at least, clearer than that resolveconf message above
<Libertus> You could always enable it. From a usability perspective, a more gentle default would be better.
* mart wonders why his bugs don't show up in launchpad
<Libertus> Your bugs may be going upstream to the package developers rather than the Ubuntu packagers
<Libertus> I wouldn't expect the Ubuntu guys to be in a position to fix most of the bugs in Ubuntu
<mart> Libertus: I filed it upstream too
<Libertus> Oh :blush:
<Libertus> I don't do much in the way of bug reporting. Too time-consuming.
<mart> Libertus: the point was that they bugs weren't even showing, never mind being fixed
<mart> but they're showing now.
<mart> Libertus: great community spirity, there :(
<Libertus> You misunderstand.
<Libertus> I code.
<mart> Libertus: ah, fair do.
<Libertus> 87.6% of my day is spent staring at nonsense :)
<Libertus> If that drops, I don't get paid hehehe
<Libertus> I reported the breaking glass as a bug because, well, it bugged me
<mart> Libertus: but you code for open source stuff, right?
<Libertus> No. I code for myself. I occasionally share.
<Libertus> Very hard to get paid for open source coding
<simian__> how do i kill the kpilot daemon, at the moment i am resetting my computer every time and it's getting tedious
<mart> oh, then community spirit comment stands :)
<Libertus> Indeed!
<Libertus> I have more time available now for community spirit, so here I am.
<Libertus> I've negotiated a way to get paid for only 60% of my day with the nonsense.
<Libertus> Not sure I can do much for Linux though.
<mart> bug reports?
<Libertus> Unlikely.
<Libertus> I code.
<mart> uh huh, me too.
<Libertus> I can manage software projects quite well.
<Libertus> I'm very good at QA. I'm a "NO!" guy.
<mornfall> what?
<mart> I wasn't going to ask.
<Libertus> have you considered using a shell for newsreading?
<Phazeman> hi all. i'm having an odd mysql problem. i didn't start the server for couple of days, but now when i need it, i try to start it and getting the next error in the syslog: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/639641 can someone please take a look ?
<Libertus> it's kinda like a step back, but the advantage is that once you're comfortable with a shell program, it'll be the same on every Unix system you use, pretty much
<mart> Libertus: tried nn, it was crap
<mart> looked at gnus, but was just too much effort to configure at the time.
<Libertus> Yeah, config is a big issue with shell apps
<Libertus> GUI apps score there due to consistency.
<mart> Libertus: not really, but for gnus it involves lisp scripting
<Libertus> EEK!
* Libertus runs
<mart> Phazeman: so is anything listening on port 3306?
<Libertus> Yeah, its complaining about another server on the same port
<Phazeman> mart: netstat | grep 3306 gives nothing
<Libertus> netstat -l
<mart> Phazeman: you're running that as root, I gues?
<Libertus> List all listening ports?
<Phazeman> Libertus: yes it gives nothing
<Phazeman> mart: off cours it's with sudo
<Libertus> Hmmm...
<Phazeman> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Libertus> "Cannot assign requested address"
<Phazeman> yeah thats what ake me so interested... coz nothing is on that port
<Libertus> Has your host IP address changed recently?
<Phazeman> no it's on dhcp fmo the router
<Phazeman> s/fmo/from
<Libertus> Is this mysql server intended to serve localhost only, or a wider network?
<Phazeman> localhost
<david_> have you changed the config much from defualt?
<Libertus> OK, so the config should not be setting any other IP address.
<Phazeman> didn't touvh it
<Phazeman> david_: i didn't touch the config at all
<Phazeman> but i think i know what happened
<Phazeman> gimme a minute
<david_> see...I fixed it..go me!
<lillith> how do I get kpilot to copy .doc files from a palmOS device?
<lillith> the only thing it does for me is to back .pbd and .prc files
<lillith> backup
<Libertus> Phazeman: can you paste the setting 'bind-address' from your /etc/mysql/my.cnf please?
<Phazeman> -nop nothing helps...
<Phazeman> Libertus: sec
<gerard_> tadaaa
<gerard_> damn, need to change my nick
<Phazeman> bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<Libertus> Correct
<Libertus> Hmmm...
<puckman> thats better
<david_> check lo is up
<Phazeman> david_: it is
<david_> ok
<Libertus> Sanity check, eh david?
<Phazeman> ifconfig shows it up
<puckman> Tm_T: thanks for all the advise
<puckman> Tm_T: its nice to be back on my trusty old thinkpad
<mart> Phazeman: /etc/hosts lists localhost as the first name for 127.0.0.1?
<Phazeman> yep
<Tm_T> puckman: what?
<Tm_T> it works?
<Phazeman> that was the thing i thought about when i said i know what happened
<puckman> Tm_T: yup!
* Tm_T hides
<mart> Phazeman: try telneting localhost 3306 :)
<puckman> Tm_T: i was logged on as gerard when you helped me
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> good you have it online
<daffy_> Libertus: slrn is quite a popular newsreader.
<Tm_T> puckman: you need now my bank account number? I can also take cash...
<Libertus> daffy_: I think I used that years ago...
<puckman> hahaha, I'm poor right now
<puckman> I have some old computer hardware if you want
<Tm_T> same here =)
<Libertus> I definately prefer a good GUI app
<Tm_T> ... I think I might need 8th pc... or maybe not
<puckman> I got a sun somehwere I bought in a mad moment from ebay
<Tm_T> =)
<puckman> one of those "I always wanted to play with one" moments
<puckman> and then it landed on a shelf
* mart fancies an ARM machine from Castle 
<Tm_T> hey, if you can irc with it, it's useful
<puckman> everything I have does irc
<daffy_> Libertus: me too. Pan is pretty good for day to day use.
<mart> Tm_T: how about this for a geek toy? http://www.iyonix.com/
<daffy_> First time in three years I've used irc.
<Tm_T> mart: ARM!
<mart> yeah :)
<Tm_T> mart: if you like to buy me one, I'm not stopping ya! =)
<mart> huh, not before I can afford one for myselft. I bet they run really quietly.
<Tm_T> =)
<puckman> IRC is great, seems to be one of the few places where the amount of 12 year old trolls is limited
<Libertus> daffy_: For my current limited news use, I'm happy with the built-in Thunderbird reader. Great thing about open source is the choice, once you decide you need more power.
<Libertus> daffy_: Thanks for the help. It saves having to cycle 50 packages through my machine LOL
<lillith> is there a way to convert .pbd and/or .prc files to other formats, like .doc?
<daffy_> lol  np
<david_> what are pdb ?
<simian__> palm data base i think
<mart> kpilot claims to have a generic DB viewer...
<mart> but I've never used it
<puckman> Kontact vs Thunderbird?
<puckman> Any opinions?
<mart> Kontact, any day
<puckman> Really?
<simian__> kontact works well for me
<mart> absolutely
<puckman> I never gave it a fair try as I have been using Thunderbird for ages
<Danny> can anyone tell me how to get firefox on kubuntu?
<puckman> Danny: use adept
<Danny> oh
<Danny> ty
<daffy_> Libertus: I'm quite new to Linux/OSS, but I do like the concept of choice.
<simian__> Danny: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Libertus> Danny: Do you mean Firefox 1.5?
<lillith> I need to get the .doc files that my palm has stored as .pbd on my comp as .doc files
<Libertus> daffy_: Choice can also be bewildering and frightening, but yes, it's a good thing.
<puckman> is it me or has the default font in kubuntu changed?
<mart> is there a kubuntu group on last.fm?
<mart> puckman: I think size changed - or rather DPI
<Danny> yes
<dipnlik> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is probably an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<puckman> mart: thanks, good point on the last.fm if there is non we should start
<lillith> is there something like documentstogo in ubuntu?
<dipnlik> lillith: not that i know of. what version of DocsToGo are you using?
<mart> http://www.last.fm/groups/?s_bio=kubuntu&stats=Search+Groups
<lillith> dipnlik, where do I check? all I want is to get .doc files from my palm
<mart> puckman: you guys better have good taste in music :P
<dipnlik> lillith: you can check on the program. what pda do you have?
<daffy_> puckman: for everyday use, was Mac 10.4 a good OS ? How about the native apps ?
<puckman> hahaha
<jahshua> hello
<DexterF> hi
<jahshua> hey peeps can anyone help me please, i have a friend who has installed kubuntu, but apparently somehow messed up with the kde/X on it..so he is wondering how to set X to use a certain windwo manager by hand ??
<dipnlik> lillith: you're probably better saving your files in mc office format, docstogo can open native files from card since version 6
<lillith> dipnlik, it says Tungsten|T on the cover
<jahshua> is there something like xwmconfig ? or maybe echo "exec fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrx
<jahshua> ?
<DexterF> what do I have to to to make X use fglrx for 3D rendering?
<DexterF> Xorg.0.log doesn't show any errors, still I'm on Mesa rendering
<mart> jahshua: sure they've not just changed the option in kdm?
<mart> jahshua: the "Session Type" option or whatever it is?
<DexterF> I used to cure that on other dists by copying the libGL over the existing manually but don't wanna mess with the apt data
<dipnlik> lillith: hm, don't think the T|T came with docs to go 6... anyway, your options are: get docstogo at least 6 or export your doc files to aportisdoc format
<puckman> mart: http://www.last.fm/user/puckman/
<jahshua> mart: can you retype what you just typed bu minus the tab completeion on my nick plz :/
<jahshua> it makes it unreadable on this terminal
<jahshua> for some oddd reason
<mart> lol
<mart> sure they've not just changed the option in kdm?
<mart> the "Session Type" option or whatever it is?
<lillith> dipnlik, I have to convert files inside my Tungsten?
<dipnlik> lillith: no
<dipnlik> lillith: if you get docstogo 6, you won't need conversion anymore
<mart> puckman: never heard of half of your stuff ... http://www.last.fm/user/mart-
<lillith> dipnlik, where do I find it? is it available through apt?
<dipnlik> lillith: just dave yout .doc files to your sd/mmc card and it just works
<dipnlik> lillith: docstogo is a palmos app, you'll have to buy it from dataviz
<mart> puckman: ah "Groups: ... Hard Trance" - that might be why. ;)
<lillith> dipnlik, don`t have sd/mmc
<puckman> mart: not listened to hard trance in ages
<puckman> mart: to old for my clubbing days now
<lillith> dipnlik, I have docstogo 5
<Danny> so how do I install firefox 1.5?
<Danny> apt-get install firefox doesn't work
<dipnlik> lillith: oh. so you'll *have* to go the other way. export your files to aportisdoc on oowriter (i think kword can do this too), then transfer these to your T|T
<dipnlik> ubotu: tell Danny about firefox1.5
<Danny> ty
<lillith> dipnlik, uhm, I want files from my T|T to my comp first
<dipnlik> lillith: just not sure if these aportisdoc files are editable :S
* puckman scratches head, why wont streams in amarok work?
<mart> puckman: need to configure a proxy?
<puckman> dont think so, dont I need to install the mp3 libs first?
<mart> yeah
<lillith> dipnlik, so there is no way to convert the .pbd files I get to .doc?
<dipnlik> lillith: try opening the pdb's in oowriter
<puckman> installing now
<dipnlik> lillith: another thing you can try is to run docstogo (windows version) using wine
<xanax`> hello
<lillith> dipnlik, oowriter didn`t work
<dipnlik> hi all. where can i get more katapult plugins?
<dipnlik> lillith: :(
<puckman> mart: weird, I installed the mp3 libs but still no sound out of amarok
<mart> puckman: but local files play ok?
<dipnlik> lillith: i'm sure it can export to aportisdoc, i already did it when i used palmos
<daffy_> > ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the  Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<puckman> mart: yeah, I get sounds out of gaim and the likes
<puckman> mart: just checked, no engines found
<daffy_> Thoughts anyone ?
<mart> daffy_: well, the clue is in the error
<mart> daffy_: Macromedia flash player doesn't run on 64 bit.
<dipnlik> lillith: probably you'll have to use windows to export your files again. and then from now on use the aportisdoc solution, or spend some money on a newer version of docstogo
<daffy_> mart: ty. I had no idea.
<mart> daffy_: actually, it can probably be persuaded, but you'll need to google for that.
<lillith> dipnlik, the docstogo installed on my win drive has expired :(
<dipnlik> lillith: i used docstogo6 on my PDAs, but with native files on the card, worked very very nicely
<dipnlik> lillith: wow
<dipnlik> lillith: maybe you can try downloading another trial version from dataviz
<daffy_> mart: will do.
<mart> daffy_: if it's any help, I concluded it wasn't worth the effort.
<lillith> dipnlik, could qemu be a solution?
<puckman> mart: it only wants to see xine even though all the others are installed
<lillith> dipnlik, so if I upgrade to docstogo 6, the T|T will convert by itself?
<mart> puckman: maybe you have to rerun kbuildsycoca for it to see the others
<mart> puckman:  (and maybe restart amarok)
<puckman> eh?
<dipnlik> lillith: if you get docstogo 6 or 7 and an SD/MMC card, you won't need conversion
<daffy_> mart: Worst case, I'll revert to the 32-bit version.
<mart> puckman: available KDE plugins are stored in a database, which can be updated by running kbuildsycoca
<lillith> dipnlik, how much would that cost?
<dipnlik> lillith: www.dataviz.com for docstogo, maybe ebay for sd/mmc cards
<mart> puckman: but why not just use xine - it's probably the best supported
<lillith> dipnlik, so there is no way to convert?
<mart> I swear that docstogo conversation is going round in circles.
<puckman> mart: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<dipnlik> lillith: like docstogo does, no way that I know. BUT i don't have a palmos pda for a long time
<mart> puckman: yeah, mine says that
<puckman> lol
<dipnlik> mart: :P i gave lillith all solutions i could find :P
<exobuzz> good afternoon. I'm wondering who uses Breezy as a server. How does it compare to debian stable? Obviously more updated php/apache, but does it work as it should etc. Is a 6month release cycle linux recommended for a server environment ?
<mart> dipnlik: I don't doubt it.
<mart> exobuzz: I do
<lillith> so there is no way to get my T|T to give me .doc files in linux/ubuntu?
<mart> you don't have to do a 6 month release cycle
<exobuzz> i just found the ubuntu-server channel. probably i should be asking in there.
<mart> exobuzz: releases are supposed to get fixes for up to 18months.
<exobuzz> mart: aah ok. thats good
<mart> exobuzz: and of course, different people have different ideas about how stable a server should be
<dipnlik> lillith: not that i know of. borrow a friend's windows machine, do the stuff and give him a kubuntu CD in gratitude
<misieq> god, why firefox can't be build to match kde themes. i mean it looks so much like gnome desktop - it's sharp edges, almost no colours. windows version of firefox looks sooooo much better than linux one. is there any way to make it look nice? i've found only _one_ nice theme but it imitated windows' luna interface. fsck!
<mart> dipnlik: good solution :)
<exobuzz> mart: right... debian stable is stable, but its also getting quite old already, so ..
<Potmos> try plastikfox, misieq
<Potmos> hello, everyone
<misieq> Potmos: yeah, tried. for firefox 0.8-1.0
<dipnlik> !catalogs
<ubotu> dipnlik: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daffy_> Hello Potmos
<misieq> even breezy repositories have 1.07
<Potmos> isn't it compatible with fox 1.5?
<lillith> dipnlik, I got it to sync :D:D:D
<Potmos> too bad... i use noia anyway
<misieq> Potmos: firefox says it is not. what a lame product, how could they not make it backwards-compatible
<Potmos> looks good and helps me distinguish between firefox and konqueror
<lillith> dipnlik, my old docstogo syncs .txt files
<Potmos> themes are not mozilla foundation's responsibility
<misieq> Potmos: but theme engine is
<mart> misieq: making stuff backwards compatible usually leads to ugly hacks, in my experience
<Potmos> and backwards compatibility is not really easy sometimes
<Potmos> i agree with mart
<Potmos> :)
<Potmos> anyway... i got problems of my own...
<Potmos> :)
<Potmos> anyone got apache/php/mysql to work?
<mart> yep
<Potmos> with each other i mean
<misieq> i've got an idea :) i'll use opera :)
<mart> Potmos: what's the problem? they just work (tm) ;)
<Potmos> i'm trying to install a cms on my box... no luck so far
<mart> ah, CMS's are ugly hacks too.
<Potmos> lol
<lillith> dipnlik, if my docstogo5 can sync .txt files, docstogo8 should be able to sync .doc,right?
<dipnlik> misieq: opera is good, there is a plastik theme for it. unfortunately there is the image problem :S
<Potmos> installed apache
<Potmos> installed php
<Potmos> installed mysql
<Potmos> but no luck
<mart> right, now if you actually said what wasn't working.... ;)
<Potmos> my browser tries to open index.php instead of executing it
<Potmos> and before that
<Potmos> when php worked for a little while
<mart> er, you mean the web server sends the source of the php script?
<Potmos> yes
<misieq> Potmos: it seems apache does not know that it should run php interpreter for this script
<Potmos> indeed
<mart> you need to set the index types for the CMS directory structure
<Potmos> when i first installed A.M.P., php worked
<mart> which apache version?
<Potmos> but it couldn't see mysql
<Potmos> 2
<misieq> Potmos: you have to edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Potmos> i did that
<Potmos> misieq:
<mart> Potmos: you've added index.php to the DirectoryIndex line?
<Potmos> yes
<mart> and restarted the server?
<Potmos> yes
<Potmos> (many times)
<Potmos> :)
<misieq> Potmos: well, maybe not exactly that file, but somewhere in /etc/apache2 you should tell apache to use php plugin to execute those files
<mart> Potmos: is the php plugin enabled?
<Potmos> lemme check mods_enables
<Potmos> *enabled
<misieq> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, line should look like this:
<misieq> "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php"
<dipnlik> i heard someone saying katapult can do calc, my katapult doesn't do this. where can i get plugins?
<Potmos> misieq: it does
<puckman> hahaha, I just ran adapt and restarted
<puckman> and see that my desktop has been replaced with konqi painting
<Potmos> mart: php4 or php5 isn't even in available plugins
<mart> Potmos: then install it?
<Potmos> i have installed it
<Potmos> that's the tricky thing
<Potmos> :)
<puckman> mart: the restart fixed the audio problem
<mart> Potmos: libapache2-mod-php4 is installed?
<Potmos> yup
<mart> Potmos: well, if you don't have a file /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load then you need to reinstall it
<Potmos> ok... (i have reinstalled it a dozen times) i'll do it again :)
<mart> Potmos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fetc%2Fapache2%2Fmods-available%2Fphp4.load%0D%0A&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<misieq> how do i mount iso images? there was some trick with loopback interface..
<mart> mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<puckman> anyone got any problems with unzipping files on flight 6?
<lillith> does docstogo8 on my palmOS device make the pda accept .doc files for syncing?
<misieq> i have some .img file, (created by some cdrwin or some app of this sort) any idea what fs type should i use? or how to see the contents of the file?
<Potmos> mart: same problem again
<mart> Potmos: well, is the file there?
<Potmos> installed mod-php4 , restarted apache
<Potmos> nope
<Mr_Kiasu> http://www.thepeacefulrealm.tk/
<mart> Potmos: what does this say: dpkg -l apache2*|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'
<Potmos> apache2-common
<Potmos> apache2-mpm-prefork
<Potmos> apache2-utils
<Potmos> that's it
<puckman> hmmm, Kmail eats space on my small 12" screen
<mart> Potmos: ok, now add another * before apache: dpkg -l *apache2* ....
<Potmos> libapache2-mod-php4
<mart> and dpkg -L  libapache2-mod-php4 ?
<mart> Potmos: if you don't have the files that that lists, then you're pretty much stuffed.
<Potmos> i *should* have these files... or the system thinks i *do* have them?
<mart> Potmos: both
<conn> hi, is there a script that I can use to start X with the failsafe terminal? I'm testing xorg driver changes and I need to restart X often with a simple shell, but I wanna bypass kdm each time to save time
<Potmos> # /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load
<Potmos> is not there
<conn> hi, is there a script that I can use to start X with the failsafe terminal? I'm testing xorg driver changes and I need to restart X often with a simple shell, but I wanna bypass kdm/gdm each time to save time
<Potmos> neither is /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<Potmos> all the rest are ok
<mart> Potmos: how did you try reinstalling the package?
<Potmos> both by apt-get install --reinstall and by choosing the reinstall option in adept
<Potmos> i have also "purged" the package many times
<mart> Potmos: if I was you I'd hunt down the package in /var/cache/apt/archives and see what the deal is
<Potmos> mart: should i look inside it if the files are there?
<mart> extract it with: ar x libapache2-mod-php4*deb,  then look in the binary.tar.gz to see what's there
<puckman> W000T, flight 6 has the new gimp!
<Potmos> ok
<Potmos> looking
<Potmos> which tool should i install to unpack deb packages?
<Potmos> ark doesn't seem to recognize them
<mart> Potmos: [13:18]  <mart> extract it with: ar x libapache2-mod-php4*deb,  then look in the binary.tar.gz to see what's there
<Potmos> both files are inside it
<mart> then copy them?
<Potmos> just a sec... brb... sudo problems :)
* mart goes to move offices.
* kpaolo si allontana per un p Away at the moment
<twosouls82> good afternoon :)
<Potmos> good afternoon, twosouls82
<twosouls82> Potmos: :)
<twosouls82> I have booted the LiveCD, now how do I install it? (Kanotix had an install icon :D )
<twosouls82> or is the LiveCD only a LiveCD?
<Potmos> which live cd?
<Potmos> i mean which release?
<twosouls82> badger
* twosouls82 thinks
<Potmos> breezy badger did not have an install from live cd feature
<Potmos> dapper drake will
<twosouls82> :S dapper drake isn't available on amd64 is it?
<Potmos> not yet, i think
<twosouls82> so I have to download the install cd now :P
<Potmos> yup
<twosouls82> lol
<Potmos> slow connection?
<twosouls82> what a 'handy' LiveCD
* twosouls82 has a 700kbps con Potmos :D
<Potmos> phew
<Potmos> more than i would dream of... at present i mean
<Potmos> in this god-forsaken peninsula of a country i live in
* twosouls82 would share some if he could ;)
<twosouls82> and where would that be Potmos?
<Potmos> greece
<twosouls82> good food there :)
<Potmos> lol
<Potmos> yeah, that's almost all and only good we have
<twosouls82> Potmos: beautifull country too!!
* twosouls82 knows
<Potmos> ever been here?
<twosouls82> can I download the install cd in the live session and then burn it?
<Potmos> sure
<Potmos> does the live cd have k3b?
<twosouls82> Potmos: yep (2x)
<Potmos> ok
<Potmos> beautiful country, yes... ugly people though
<twosouls82> Potmos: big noses :)
<Potmos> no... i don't mean externally
<Potmos> :)
<twosouls82> :P
<Potmos> although that could be said too
<Potmos> :)
<twosouls82> :)
* twosouls82 hasn't had that much experiences with people from Greece
<Potmos> greeks are irresponsible, selfish snatch n' grabbers, never caring for anything else than their own welfare
<twosouls82> sound like a Dutchman
<Potmos> each one for his own
<twosouls82> Potmos: you must be an exeption ;)
<sinik> Well, not everyone, but I guess that's fair enough as well
<Potmos> twosouls82: oh sure... every greek thinks so :P
<twosouls82> lol
<Potmos> sinik: of course not everyone
<Potmos> just the vast or the visible majority
<sinik> Well, from my experience, the fair and honest minority, is not exactly a minority, they just don't get a lot of attention so no one knows they exist :P
<twosouls82> Potmos: what made that LiveCd 650 MB (which made me think it would install too)?
<twosouls82> sinik: amen :)
<Potmos> i want to believe that too, sinik
<Potmos> twosouls82: i suppose it does have a decent load of apps... does it?
<Potmos> never really tried the live cd
<Potmos> the only livecd i use is knoppix
<twosouls82> :)
<Potmos> and that for troubleshooting purposes
* twosouls82 hasn't read that :D
<twosouls82> Potmos: do you know where in my computer the download is saved when I save it to my desktop (in the livecd)?
<twosouls82> I mean, in the mem or....
<Potmos> in the ram i suppose
<twosouls82> good that I have so much :P
<Potmos> lol
<Potmos> if there is a swap partition the live cd uses it
<twosouls82> than it uses a 4.3GB swap
<Potmos> wow... big swap
<twosouls82> 2 x mem
<Potmos> i suppose u have a big ram too
<twosouls82> :D
<Potmos> well... it isn't a good idea to make swaps bigger than 512 mb
<Potmos> makes the system crawl
* twosouls82 's pc supposes to be a monster
<twosouls82> Potmos: one has to double its mem
<twosouls82> and my drive is sata so :)
<Potmos> the old "swap = 2xRAM" rule was valid when RAM couldn't possibly get larger than 256k
<Potmos> 256m
<twosouls82> is it so?
<sinik> I only have around 500megs of swap, and my system hardly uses any of it (then again, I haven't done anything really mem instensive lately)
* twosouls82 has read only that at the site of suse
<Potmos> i have experienced performance issues with swap bigger than 512
<twosouls82> I do mem intensive things here :)
* twosouls82 never has issues (2,5 years now) Potmos 
<Potmos> nicely...
<Lillith_> does anybody have a .prc or .pbd install file for docstogo?
<Potmos> i will try again .... maybe it happened because of a misconfigured kernel
<twosouls82> I even experience less issues with a larger swap ;)
<twosouls82> Potmos: suse still recommends the 2 times
<Potmos> okie
<twosouls82> :)
<Potmos> i'll try it at the next repartitioning
<twosouls82> (Y)
<twosouls82> also, guive goot a own partition then ;)
<twosouls82> boot*
<Potmos> should i?
<twosouls82> I believe I saw my machine speed up because of it :) Potmos
<Potmos> i doubt it will improve my little old celeron's performance
<twosouls82> during boot
<Potmos> :)
<twosouls82> :)
<Potmos> ever tried initng?
<twosouls82> nope
<twosouls82> what is it?
<twosouls82> initrd I  know of
<Potmos> a replacement of initrd
<twosouls82> a, and quicker?
<Potmos> loads services in parallel...
<twosouls82> :)
<Potmos> they say it goes like a rocket
* twosouls82 wrote that one down
<twosouls82> I will try, Potmos
<Potmos> they have an ubuntu package
* twosouls82 now will install Kubuntu
<twosouls82> brb
<Potmos> i was about to try it... but cowarded one step before making the final changes
<Potmos> ok
<twosouls82> Potmos: later
<Potmos> cya
<twosouls82> thanks, nice talking to this Greek
<twosouls82> :P
<Potmos> tx mate\
<twosouls82> Potmos: it's me again
<twosouls82> you were talking about dapper, weren't you?
<twosouls82> what is the newest possible release of Kubuntu?
<twosouls82> dapper is newer than breezy?
<visik7> yes
<twosouls82> visik7: thanks, I saw there is a amd64 version too :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> does Kubuntu Breezy use adept or kynpatix?
<visik7> yes also for breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> *kynaptic
<visik7> Kamping_Kaiser: adept
<twosouls82> visik7: I want the newest :)
<visik7> twosouls82: the newest stable release of ubuntu is breezy
<twosouls82> visik7: which KDE is supplied with Dapper?
<visik7> dapper is in development
<Kamping_Kaiser> visik7: thanks
<visik7> twosouls82: 3.5.1
<visik7> twosouls82: 3.5.2
* kpaolo_lontano  tornato!!
<twosouls82> and what are the cons for using Dapper?
<visik7> but there are kde packages also for breezy
<visik7> twosouls82: many daily updates and possible broken things
<twosouls82> visik7: when I tried that, the upgrade wouldn't succeed in Breezy, due to broken dependicies
<visik7> install dapper from flight cd
<twosouls82> what does 'flight cd' mean?
<twosouls82> hallo gert
<visik7> twosouls82:
<visik7> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<wazaaa> hello
<twosouls82> visik7: why that one and not: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/?
<edulix> hi !
<sinik> why do you want dapper anyway? get breezy and update to kde 3.5.2
<edulix> anyone know a social bookmarking tool for konqueror like del.icci.us?
<edulix> del.ici.us
<twosouls82> sinik: I tried yesterday, but half of the kde packages couldn't be updated, due to "Install (Break)"
<edulix> I want to integrate it in my konqi
<visik7> twosouls82: never got problem to upgrade breezy with official repo
<visik7> I dunno what repo are u using
<twosouls82> the one set by default :s
<twosouls82> o no
<visik7> uh ?
<twosouls82> the one on the announcement page of kubuntu for kde 3.5.2
<GNU_Style> wat does ./ mean? and ~ mean?
<visik7> twosouls82: works without problem for me
<visik7> I dunno what have u changed
<twosouls82> visik7: also on a 64bit?
<sinik> twosouls82: I used that too and only a couple not so important packages wouldn't install, and everything seems to be working fine so far
<visik7> twosouls82: no 32
* twosouls82 thinks that is the difference, that's why dapper
<visik7> GNU_Style: rispectivily current dir and home user dir
<GNU_Style> ~gfx mean /home/gfx?
<visik7> GNU_Style: no
<twosouls82> ;)
<slow-motion> hallo
<visik7> means /home/yourusergfx and by the way is wrong should be ~/gfx
<twosouls82> :L
<GNU_Style> visik7, what does ~gfx mean?
<visik7> nothing
<twosouls82> GNU_Style: sometimes writers refer like that to a particular directory...
<twosouls82> visik7: you convinced me, I am downloading a much larger DVD of Breezy than I did yesterday :s
<puckman> erm, anyone having problems visiting http://www.kde-look.org/ ?
<twosouls82> puckman: yes, unknown host here
<puckman> Ah ok, feel better now, its not my system ^_^
<puckman> and now I also feel sad as i was looking forward to load some new themes X_X
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> you'll have to wait
<slow-motion> http://www.kde-look.org/ makes problems here too
* twosouls82 hopes it's not like the www.kde.com story
<xanax`> yesturday, I had problems uploading a file
<twosouls82> hoi leeghoofd
<leeghoofd> hey, I have a button for Kaffeine in the kde menu (not in a sub menu but directly in the menu above System Settings) if I remove it and save with the kmenu editor it keeps komming back, do you knwo how to remove it?
<leeghoofd> I have permission to write to the menu file because I can edit other parts of the menu
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: gebruik je bestandenbrowser om hem te verwijderen, kmenu is voor jouw alleen
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: I don't want to remove the program, I just want to remove the starter from the menu because it belongs in the submenu Multimedia and not in the root menu
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: hehe, vast aan me naam te zien dat ik nl ben ;)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: look in /usr/share/applications or /opt/kde3/share/applications or something like that (depending on your distro), there are the menu shortcuts :P
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: ja en aan "leeghoofd has joined this channel (n=david@dsl-213-233-208-073.solcon.nl)."
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: open the shortcut this is all about and change the "Categories"
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: how you mean open? If I click on it it starts the app
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: right click open with kate
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: ok thanks, I can't pm you back, it says I have to register
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: you need to be root to save it
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: actually I am registered, just don't know how to login :)
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: do you know which categorie from these to remove? Categories=Qt;KDE;Application;AudioVideo;Player;
<twosouls82> Application
<twosouls82> and Player before AudioPlayer is my preference
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: ok thanks, done that
<twosouls82> and does it work?
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: I guess I have to relogin to see the effect?
<twosouls82> no, wait a while
<leeghoofd> does anyone know how to configure konversation to auto login?
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: also look (using kfind) if there are more <progx>.desktop files
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: yep
<twosouls82> momentje
<antti> hello
<twosouls82> hi
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: there's service and password but I dont know what service
<antti> I'm gettingerror message "FATAL: Module em28xx not found." when trying to use command "sudo modprobe -v em28xx". Could someone help me, I need my TV? :)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: /msg NickServ REGISTER ofzo, try Google
<twosouls82> :s can't recall
<robotgeek> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<twosouls82> ubotu: you go!
<ubotu> twosouls82: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> twosouls82: ubotu is a bot
<twosouls82> hahaha
<twosouls82> :)
<leeghoofd> one moment
<twosouls82> ubotu register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<twosouls82> welcome back again :P
<leeghoofd> I think it worked
<leeghoofd> hi :)
<antti> can I use Kaffeine as TV?
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: look in the freenode tab if it worked
<twosouls82> antti: don't know, I use KDETV
<leeghoofd> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kaffeine.desktop
<leeghoofd> /usr/share/applications/kde/kaffeine.desktop
<leeghoofd> /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-kaffeine.desktop
<leeghoofd> is that good twosouls82 ?
<farous> hi i think i am having a common problem with dapper and braodcom wireless. The wireless device does nto seem to work is there a solution yet for this prob
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: whisper it's contents to me...
<robotgeek> farous is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx << check dapper section for native support
<farous> thanx robotgeek
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: can I do /msg twosouls82 and than paste the entire file?
<leeghoofd> or will all but the first line be pasted here? :-p
<robotgeek> leeghoofd, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: I always use the nickslist on the right in Konversation
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: I am new to IRC
<leeghoofd> ok, I pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11443
<simian__> how can i see what daemons are running?
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: you pasted /usr/share/applications/kde/kaffeine.desktop 2x
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: oops
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: is there a third link??
<twosouls82> because these together are good
<leeghoofd> oops, it's way late, I got to hurry to get in time on work!!, yep there's a third file, but ahev to leave now, thanks for your help! bye
<twosouls82> bye
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> werkse
<lutty711> i know this may sound easy, but is there a difference between burning an ISO image to dvd instead of CD?
<xwolf-> how do i stop mysql process?
<Libertus> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<neomilium> hi
<neomilium> i have some problems with acceleration on ATI radeon
<robotgeek> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<neomilium> ok, but ATI Proprietary driver doesn't work with radeon IGP 330M
<robotgeek> neomilium: no clue, sorry
<neomilium> what is better in xorg.conf, in card section : Driver "ati" or Driver "radeon" (with my radeon IGP 3xxM which dont support fglrx)
<Rayman> whatbout xpress 200M
<neomilium> Rayman : xpress 200M? maybe
<neomilium> Rayman : sry i dont know because its in a laptop
<xwolf-> root@almeida:/etc/init.d# mysql
<xwolf-> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<xwolf-> alternatives.. i can't get it to work
<bur[n] er> can anyone tell me the kde equivalent to "gksudo"
<xwolf-> kdesu?
<bur[n] er> that's it... thanks!
<xwolf-> np
<lutty711> is there a difference burning dapper ISO's to dvd instead of CD?
<xwolf-> lutty711 you will lose more than 3gb of useful space
<lutty711> yeah i know, but im out of CD's
<xwolf-> well, if you can make it bootable, i don't think there is a problem
<lutty711> That what I cant figure out, it burns but wont boot
<mihai_> why the *flower* when i use this pipe-lining =>  w|grep -e":"|cut -f"1" -d" "  <= i get on the first line an empty line?
<Dru> afternoon all
<killian>    i cannot boot from kubuntu fligh6 image
<killian> any advice?
<robotgeek> killian: did you verify the iso before burning? did you burn at a low speed?
<killian> i didnt verify
<robotgeek> killian: well, verify it then
<killian> but mc says it is ok
<killian> is sees the files
<killian> i can browse the burned image
<killian> everything is in place
<killian> except it does not boot
<robotgeek> killian: strange
<killian> yes
<killian> how do i check md5?
<killian> md5sum filename.iso?
<pichi_> moin
<killian> md5 says iso is ok
<killian> again, i cannot boot from the cd
<killian> ANY ADVICE?
<killian> i dont have i floppy to use the floppy image on cd
<robotgeek> killian: not sure, really. maybe reburning at slow speeds might be helpful
<riri> rebonjour
<killian> it's kubuntu flight6 i'm trying
<killian> perhaps the iso is busted
<riri> no
<riri> i am trying it too
<killian> you say the iso is ok?
<inc|freaky> hi all. is it save to allready upgrade to dapper?
<riri> i just made it
<inc|freaky> riri: was everything working after the upgrade?
<riri> i am upgrading
<inc|freaky> ah ok ;)
<riri> just trying livecd
<riri> sorry
<riri> not
<riri> i want to install kubuntu
* twosouls82 too
<twosouls82> :)
* twosouls82 is downloading Kubuntu
<riri> but i want to see if i can connect usb2/network adapter and share internet
<riri> i like the vista theme
<riri> i was looking for one and never found it on other distro
<riri> except gnome
<riri> does someone know how to share internet connection "kubuntu to xp"
<riri> #kubuntu-fr
<tristanmike> Is Kubuntu Breezy known unstable? it seems my knoqueror crashes at least once a day, even if I close Konqueror it crashes. Kopete crashes frequently too. Is stabilty shakey or is there something I can do to try an remedy it ? Thanx in advance.
<crimsun> are you using the latest updates?
<tristanmike> i believe so, let me apt-get update just to make sure
<tristanmike> yeah, it seems I'm up to date...is there an Update manager like there is for Ubuntu or to i just use update/upgrade ?
<tristanmike> s/to/do
<crimsun> Adept
<robotgeek> tristanmike: what version of kde are you using?
<tristanmike> robotgeek: sorry, afk for a sec, um default Breezy
<Rayman> how to play WMVs etc (w32codecs) on amd64?
<tristanmike> oh, so adept does take updates, cool, never noticed
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i think that 3.4.3, upgrade to 3.5.2
<m5m> if I'm filing a bugzilla report for eclipse and they're asking my OS do I put Linux, Linux-Gtk, or Linux-Motif?  Gtk is more gnome isn't it?
<tristanmike> robotgeek: the update goes smoothly? what's ubotu's factoid for the link to do so ?
<robotgeek> !3.5.2
<ubotu> 3.5
<tristanmike> hahaaha
<tristanmike> ubotu: your a fool
<ubotu> tristanmike: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> tristanmike: you know what to do :)
<tristanmike> robotgeek:  I thought I had the link, but I can't seem to find it, don't I need a sources line...?
<twosouls82> !kontact
<ubotu> kontact is, like, totally, an application that freatures all of the KDE PIM modules in one place. It's KDE's alternative to MS Outlook.
<twosouls82> hahaha
<robotgeek> tristanmike: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<twosouls82> neat
<tristanmike> robotgeek: merci :)
<tristanmike> robotgeek: so when I add the line and apt-get update/upgrade, do I comment the line again, or are there security updates based on this sources.list entry ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: keep the line in, no harm done
<robotgeek> possibly updates are also in the repo
<tristanmike> ok, thanx, and this "upgrade" won't affect any of my settings will it ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: nope
<tristanmike> cool
<ruedy> hi, i my ubuntu dapper drake is freezing all the time. is there something i can do?
<tristanmike> robotgeek: so I just drop the line in there and apt-get update/upgrade and I'm good to go? should I log out the log in ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: restart kde, that all
<tristanmike> robotgeek: can I go back if things mess up?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: not to worry, i don't think things will mess up. you can go back too
<tristanmike> robotgeek: errors
<robotgeek> tristanmike: pastebin?
<tristanmike> already ahead of you
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11451
<robotgeek> tristanmike: sudo apt-get -f install
<tristanmike> hmmm....
<nico8481> lo
<tristanmike> why do I want to force it
<tristanmike> robotgeek: ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: to be honest, i am not sure. but since you know it's going to be safe, go ahead :)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: -f is not force, but --fix-broken
<tristanmike> oh, well, that changes everything then :)
<ruedy> hi, my ubuntu dapper drake is freezing all the time, is there something i can do?
<tristanmike> robotgeek: so what's the command line "apt-get -f upgrade" ?
<robotgeek> ruedy: are you in the right room? #ubuntu maybe?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: man apt-get
<ruedy> sry, im meant kubuntu
<tristanmike> great, I haven't taken my hiroglyphs course yet :P
<robotgeek> ruedy: it freezes simply?
<Barbelos> Does anyone know if Kubuntu breezer comes with ndiswrapper? I can't get online at all without it, so if not I'll have to download it before installing.
<ruedy> yep
<ruedy> like all three or four minutes
<ruedy> and im updating all the time
<robotgeek> Barbelos: i think it's on the cd
<tristanmike> robotgeek: got it now, thanx again, I apologise for the 3rd degree but I like to play Devils Advocate, I find I learn much more this way, so sorry if I insulted your intelligence :)   So now once that's done, just log out of kde and log back in ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: ctrl + alt + del
<tristanmike> I don't like that command, it has a tendency of sending me to a command promt
<tristanmike> s/promt/prompt
<Barbelos> robotgeek: Ah.. good. Thanks! :)
<tristanmike> is that normal ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: that will restart X and give you a shiny new kde, hopefully
<tristanmike> robotgeek: and I'm saying when I use that command it has a tendency of bringing me to a tty terminal and I have to login and "startx" then things don't really run properly...
<tristanmike> have you ever encountered this problem
<robotgeek> tristanmike: it should give a kdm, not console
<tristanmike> what ti should and what it does are two different things
<tristanmike> *it
<robotgeek> tristanmike: yup
<tristanmike> robotgeek: so what's your suggestion?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tristanmike> robotgeek: wait, is it ctrl+alt+del ? or ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: it's back space on windows keyboards, and del on mac ones
<tristanmike> ah, right, ok, then my story stands :P
<tristanmike> how do I remove/stop files from appearing on my desktop with "~" at the end, ie "Text File.txt~"
<robotgeek> tristanmike: look in kate preferences
<conn> hi, can kaffeine play streaming media via udp?
<McScruff> lo all
<Nero_LX> Hallo, ich habe mir Kubuntu Dapper 64bit installiert nun wird das netzwerk aber nicht mehr gestartet. ber System settings"
<tristanmike> conn: I recommend the kaffeine-xine engine, I don't know for sure if it will do what you ask, but it seems the better engine to me
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<conn> tristanmike: doesn't kaffeine already use the xine engine by default?
<tristanmike> conn: I think gstreamer...but I'm not positive, I can't remember....
<tristanmike> conn: I can't say for sure, cause I have both and I can't remember what came first, the chicken or the egg, er, I mean, gstreamer or xine :P
<conn> hmm, well I'm running dapper, and I don't see mention of gstreamer anywhere, I can only configure the xine engine parameters
<conn> (gstreamer is installed, I mean.. just no mention of it in kaffeine's prefs)
<tristanmike> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<tristanmike> I use Breezy so i'm probably no help to you, sorry :)
<conn> it's cool, I know about the other channel, but most people use Ubuntu and not Kubuntu.. I was just looking for guidance to play udp streams
<conn> that's fine, thanks anyway
<tristanmike> true, sorry, I'll help in a couple of months, but I guess that's too long for you to wait :P
<conn> haha
<robotgeek> conn: kaffeine in dapper should be able to play them
<tristanmike> robotgeek: how do I tell if I'm running the new KDE ?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: help about kde
<tristanmike> robotgeek: still says 3.4.3
<robotgeek> tristanmike: okay the upgrade/install did not finish, most probably
<robotgeek> tristanmike: paste sources.list?
<tristanmike> k
<McScruff> can someone help me getting my wifi working pls
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<McScruff> it detects it tho
<tristanmike> robotgeek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11454
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> then McScruff , read that ^^
<robotgeek> tristanmike: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tristanmike> ahh, the dist-upgrade is what I missed
<tristanmike> that's better.....so far
<tristanmike> duh, someone hit me with a trout please
<McScruff> brb
<gleesond> my sound isn't working and I don't know where to start... can any one give me a hint on where I should start
<Tm_T> gleesond: wiki.ubuntu.com is food place to start :)
<Tm_T> gleesond: also doublecheck wiring and mixer settings
<gleesond> Tm_T: I'm sure the wireing is correct.... so I'll check out the wiki
<tristanmike> robotgeek: thanx, my settings did get messed up a bit, but I think I'm back to rockin again, thanx
<robotgeek> tristanmike: cool
<tristanmike> robotgeek: yup, you da man :)
<tristanmike> oddly enough, it does feel better, plus I like what they've done to add applets to the kicker...
<tristanmike> errr...the panels
<twosouls82> how did I update to 3.5.2 again?
<tristanmike> hehe, I just did it
<tristanmike> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<twosouls82> thanx :P
<tristanmike> add one of those lines to your sources.list file, follow the instructions above that for getting the key, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<twosouls82> tristanmike: which server did you use?
<tristanmike> the first one
<twosouls82> thanks
<tristanmike> the kubuntu.org one
* twosouls82 will too
<tristanmike> just passing on the help :)
* twosouls82 is away: Updating to KDE 3.5.2
<tristanmike> see what you've started robotgeek :P
<pperez> Hello Everyone. Does anyone know where I can read about installing Apache FOP in a Kubuntu machine? Is this supported?
<twosouls82> I want to upgrade to 3.5.2 but a lot of packages are held back: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640263
<twosouls82> what should i do to fix it?
<robotgeek> pperez: sure, you need java and stuff for it
<tristanmike> twosouls82: are you doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<twosouls82> tristanmike:  yes
<pperez> robotgeek: adept show no FOP
<robotgeek> pperez: no, you need to download and install it from their site
<tristanmike> twosouls82: hmmm, I did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ...you can try "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade"
* twosouls82 wants 3.5.2 :'(
<twosouls82> tristanmike: what does "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade" do?
<pperez> robotgeek: oh, ok. Can I ask why? Why is this tool not in the repo yet?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: "-f" tries to fix broken packages
<tristanmike> twosouls82: I just learned that today myself
* twosouls82 will try
<twosouls82> :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: also paste your sources if you can, just to make sure we don't have anything in there that shouldn't be....
<tristanmike> i'll brb, in like 2-4 minuts
<twosouls82> okay
<robotgeek> pperez: i don't know, java is non-free?
<xwolf-> i can't apt-get install mysql-server package... can i download it from somewhere?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: sources of what?
<pperez> robotgeek: I can see where that makes 'sense'. Thanks for the info.
<tristanmike> twosouls82: your source.list file
<twosouls82> tristanmike: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640287
<xwolf-> i can't apt-get install mysql-server package... can i download it from somewhere else?
* twosouls82 is back.
<ngirard> Hi guys
<ngirard> is it me, or is there a problem with the i386 iso of the latest flight 6 ?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, wow, you've got a few things to do...
<twosouls82> tristanmike: do I?? what is wrong?
<ngirard> I've downloaded & burned this iso:
<ngirard>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/dapper-install-i386.iso
<tristanmike> twosouls82: nothing is "wrong" per se, but you haven't enabled the universe/multiverse yet....
<ngirard> and couldn't boot on it
<ngirard> I've tried on 2 pcs
<ngirard> the md5sum is correct
<twosouls82> tristanmike: does that cause it?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: not 100% sure, but you will have access to a lot more software ;)
<twosouls82> :)
<mihai_> i want to print a list of currently logged users and their number of active proccesses
<twosouls82> tristanmike: more hints?
<exobuzz> dumb question: how do i reboot a mac with linux.. no "del" button..
<exobuzz> :-)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, here's what I would do.....
<twosouls82> :P
* twosouls82 awaits a big piece of typing from tristanmike...
<robotgeek> exobuzz: sudo reboot
<exobuzz> robotgeek: i mean with keyboard shortcut ?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: first I would "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak" to make a back up copy of my current sources.list file. Then I would open a blank text document and copy lines 22-30 and lines 35-36 in there, for now (we're going to delete the contents of the whole file after that, but we want to put them back in after we make the adjustments).  The I would go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047  and copy/paste the en
<tristanmike> file, overwriting everything. Then I'd copy the stuff in the text file back into my sources.list file and save and post that on pastebin again so i can make sure it's ok.
<twosouls82> tristanmike: if I understood you, this would be ok: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640312
<tristanmike> ...looking
<tristanmike> twosouls82: yes, only 1 thing is I'd move the link paste to the top and the original stuff the bottom...make sense ?
<twosouls82> yep :P
<twosouls82> (bad English ;))
<tristanmike> no worries =)
<twosouls82> :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: tell me when that's done
<twosouls82> tristanmike: now apt-get update?
<tristanmike> and make sure that there are no empty lines at the top of the file
<twosouls82> no uncommenting?
<tristanmike> not needed. the only thing commented now are the "source packages" which you don't need unless you are going to compile Ubuntu software from source, and the Backports and they were commented anyway
<tristanmike> twosouls82: now save and exit the file and "sudo apt-get update"
* twosouls82 was doing so ;)
<tristanmike> :)
<twosouls82> now a dist-upgrade I think?
<tristanmike> try a "sudo apt-get upgrade" first
<tristanmike> twosouls82: no errors at all ?
<twosouls82> :s still held back
<tristanmike> try "sudo apt-get -f upgrade"
<xwolf-> where can i upgrade libgcc1?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: still :'(
<tristanmike> twosouls82: and if that doen't work..try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tristanmike> twosouls82: we'll get it
<twosouls82> will we?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: we will try our hardest
<twosouls82> tristanmike: Houston we made it!!! :D
<tristanmike> :)
<twosouls82> I love you already :)
<tristanmike> it should take 5-10 minutes
<twosouls82> thanks for all your time
<tristanmike> oh, it's no problem, you'll be rockin' now =)
<twosouls82> tristanmike: no other helped so, you're special in some kind of way ;)
* twosouls82 will stay with Kubuntu now
<tristanmike> twosouls82:  do you have mp3 support and all that stuff? flash, java, embeded movies in your browser ?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: also on 64bit?
<tristanmike> do'h
<tristanmike> no, sorry
<twosouls82> haha
<twosouls82> haven't tested it yet, in suse i had
* twosouls82 hopes Kubuntu will too
<twosouls82> tristanmike: on Kanotix I had them through a chroot environment
<tristanmike> twosouls82:  you may be able to do that here too, I'm not sure, that's outta my league
<tristanmike> I can really only do the basic stuff still, can compile a thing or two :)
<twosouls82> tristanmike: that's easier than this was, believe me, just a few commands you need to know of
<twosouls82> l)
* twosouls82 is pleaced to be helped by a rookie :)
<twosouls82> tristanmike: when I asked this all yesterday, nobody (of 232 people) knew what you just told me
<MidMark> hi to all, please help me: how can I activate dma on external usb hard drive plugged in?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: you just lucked out, cause I just did it like 5 minutes before you asked me :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: thought I read about it earlier on ;)
* twosouls82 was downloading Kubuntu at that moment
<twosouls82> :D
<tristanmike> :D
<twosouls82> tristanmike: .ca is Canada?
<tristanmike> yessir =)
<frank23> MidMark: You can't activate dma for a usb drive
<twosouls82> tristanmike: shall we share an email address so that we can share experiences about Kubuntu64?
* twosouls82 is done updating
<tristanmike> twosouls82: dafontster@hotmail.com
<tristanmike> twosouls82: throw me on messenger
<tristanmike> twosouls82: now you have to log out and log in
<twosouls82> just logout and in, no restart?
<tristanmike> no restart, just log out, log in
<twosouls82> brb, thanx
<tristanmike> restart only for Kernel updates, that's it
<MidMark> frank23: problem is playing dvd from usb hdd they are slow
<tristanmike> twosouls82: wait
<twosouls82> I thought also for kdm ;)
<twosouls82> and I saw a kernel coming by
<twosouls82> atleast, I think so
<tristanmike> twosouls82: be aware that if you have a funky configuration on your desktop, you may need to take a minute to make some adjustments
<twosouls82> tristanmike: I just did a clean install
<twosouls82> :)
<tristanmike> your good to go then :)
* twosouls82 always used suse
<tristanmike> see ya in a minute
<twosouls82> bye
<frank23> MidMark: maybe the usb connection to your drive is too slow. did you try copying one to your local drive to try?
<Pygi> ok, altought I know the answer to this, I'll still ask...
<Pygi> I can't launch an X app when being root.
<Pygi> I have to do "sudo xclock" for instance, because if I do "sudo su" and
<Pygi> then "xclock", I get "Error: can't open display :0". Even with a
<Pygi> previous "xhost +localhost"
<twosouls82> tristanmike: hi, me again :P
<twosouls82> odd, I had to restart
<hardbody> ppl
<tristanmike> twosouls82: hey, hey :)
<hardbody> alguem portuga?
<tristanmike> why /
<tristanmike> ?
<twosouls82> I came in a console mode and startkde diidn't work
<twosouls82> :)
<frank23> Pygi: what if you do  xhost +  ?
<twosouls82> so, ctrl+alt+del
<tristanmike> ahh, that's why
<tristanmike> you should use the real logout feature
<frank23> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<twosouls82> tristanmike:  thanks again mate, now I can enjoy kde 3.5.2 again
<Pygi> frank23: not sure, but should it work then?
<tristanmike> just passing on the <3
<frank23> Pygi: I think xhost + opens up X to anyone
<twosouls82> pass the credits on as well then ;)
<twosouls82> credits=complis
<Pygi> frank23: please try to do what I described up?^_^
<twosouls82> tristanmike: do you know where to get a QtCurve package?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: what is it ?
<frank23> Pygi: I get the same result as you do. xhost + works though
<tristanmike> twosouls82: here...?   http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5065
<twosouls82> tristanmike: the most highly configurable and drewable style I know ;)
<Pygi> frank23: thanks ^_^
* twosouls82 will compile it then :)
* twosouls82 is away: Installing my list of needed apps
<oskari> how i can change my kmenu logo
<MidMark> frank23 another question: I don't know why krusader cannot move from external hdd to the same hdd receiving a permission denided, with knqueror works
<frank23> MidMark: what is krusader?
<MidMark> twin panel file manager
<MidMark> http://krusader.sourceforge.net/scr.php
<MidMark> the best in my opinion
<MidMark> also was asked to put in main for Dapper, don't know the status
<tristanmike> I was wondering how to get something like this....
<frank23> MidMark: if it works with konqueror, maybe it's a configuration problem with krusader I don't know.
<MidMark> yep, but asking to #krusader they said that is a permissions problem... cannot know the true problem
* tristanmike wonders why konqueror hasn't gone this way
<frank23> I you konqueror can do move some file somewhere and krusader cannot do the exact same thing (same file, same move) then it can't be a permission problem
<frank23> man I should proofread my replies ;)
<MidMark> it's the same thing I have thougth, but they said different things, don't know how to do at this time
<Pygi> frank23: may you answer one more question pls? :=)
<frank23> Pygi: if I know the answer, yeah ;)
<Pygi> In the control panel, you can't even switch
<Pygi> language when you have additional locales installed for FR + DE (for
<Pygi> instance): only EN shows up as available language.
<Pygi> I want a way to have a language and locale attributes linked to the user in
<Pygi> the user management
<frank23> Pygi: can you go in regional&Accessibility->Country/Region->Addlanguage->Other->list of installed locales?
<Pygi> frank23: hm, will that help me link language and locale attributes to a user?
<frank23> Pygi: I don't know how to do this in the user management but I think new users should be able to switch permanently using that menu
<Pygi> frank23: but I don't want that =P
<frank23> Pygi: There must be a way to do that selection when you create the user. in .kde somewhere I'm sure. maybe it has to be done manually. I don't know much about this. I only figured out how to change the kde language yesterday
<Pygi> frank23: ah, thanks anyway =P
<frank23> Pygi: and I don't think the kde setting changes the OOo settings either.
* twosouls82 is back.
<twosouls82> tristanmike: you have been added to MSN
<twosouls82> what is your real name? Mine is Jay Kamminga
<tristanmike> twosouls82: it's not a good idea to give real names over irc
<twosouls82> fine by me, I am Jay Kamminga ;)
<Jaymac> tristanmike..  LOL
<Jaymac> anyone can get your real name if they really want to
<tristanmike> Jaymac: i know that....a little research never killed anyone
<Jaymac> :)
<twosouls82> lol :D
<tristanmike> you *could* just check my launchpad page...if you wanted to...:P
* twosouls82 loves Kubuntu's control panel, more kde than suse :)
<ehjix> Hi! I have flight 5 on cd. Is it worth while to download flight 6 for 2 hours? Or can I just "aptitude" my way to all the new things that are on flight 6?
<robotgeek> ehjix: yes, you can update
<tristanmike> ehjix: yeah, you should be able to update fine, well, as fine as a testing release can be :P
<ehjix> Thanks robotgeek and tristanmike! I just managed to get knoppix connect over wireless, so I am not sure I can burn flight 6 anyway. I have no other connection.
<drbreen> hello
<tristanmike> hi :)
<ehjix> I am not sure if I can connect over wireless while installing from flight 5. Can I?
<drbreen> i want to print something but i am lacking color ink
<tristanmike> bah! kopete just crashed!
<tristanmike> grrrrr
<twosouls82> :s
* twosouls82 though it did
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> +t
<ehjix> never tried the DHCP connect during installation from a wireless card, anyone did?
<drbreen> so where can i change that in kde (want to print monochrome) ?
<frank23> ehjix: when I installed flight 4, the installer tried to connect but couldn't
<frank23> ehjix: when I installed flight 6*, the installer tried to connect but couldn't
<ehjix> I have to set essid and encryption key too...
<ehjix> ... to get out
<frank23> ehjix: the installer asked for essid and wep key but as I said, it didn't work for me.
<ehjix> hmmm... maybe it cant be done
<ehjix> frank23, ok, thanks!
<frank23> ehjix: what driver does your card use?
<ehjix> I am not sure. It is a cisco card
<ehjix> very good, a bit old, but strong
<frank23> ehjix: did knoppix make it work automatically?
<ehjix> more or less yes
<ehjix> i set iwconfig stuff as root
<frank23> ehjix: the card itself, I mean not the network settings
<frank23> ok I'd say there is a chance that the installer works with it
<ehjix> there is a "wireless connector" in the knoppix menue
<cowboyfeng> Hello
<frank23> ehjix: yeah but if it works without tricks like ndiswrapper, it means your card is relatively linux-friendly
<ehjix> frank23, "Network Card Configuration"
<ehjix> frank23, I got it from a debian guy !
<frank23> ehjix: ok. I'm sure he chose wisely then! ;)
<ehjix> frank23, yes, a "real hacker"
<ehjix> frank23, I think I will abort the burning of flight 6 and try wireless connect in fligt 5 installation
<ehjix> frank23, thanks
<frank23> ehjix: well to update to flight 6 you will probably have to download as much stuff as to download the cd
<ehjix> i never burnt antyhing with knoppix and its 2 hours to go...
<ehjix> bye
<ehjix> thanks
<twosouls82> help :P
<tristanmike> BAH! kopete crashed AGAIN!!! Whenever I click Settings
* tristanmike is fired up now
<twosouls82> tristanmike: welcome back again
* twosouls82 advices to stay calm
* tristanmike kicks kopete
* twosouls82 would too :{
<twosouls82> what is the error?
<tristanmike> it's long
<twosouls82> paste it in the bin, you never know who knows more
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11469
<tristanmike> step ahead of you
<twosouls82> lol :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: you re using a cam??
<tristanmike> no
<twosouls82> kee, I knew of problems there with and I saw video somewhere in the output :)
<tristanmike> I have a printer and game controller plugged into my usb
<nuky> hi, i'm trying to install the xine player cos i can't veiw dvd navigation menu's on mplayer, but when i run it, it skipas a lot and after some googling, i tried running xine-check.. i get this output http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640470 and i'm not sure how to resolve it because if i uninstall xine-ui, then both of the instances disappear!  i think the xine-config file found message is a result of it assuming that i'm using /usr/bin/X11/xine
<nuky> e of the xine's?
<nuky> sorry that was so long
<tristanmike> nuky: that's fine, it's a question, not a "paste"
<twosouls82> tristanmike: try to unplug them to be sure, one of them looks the problem
<cowboyfeng> how do I enable quick time?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: unplugged, no change, it only crahes on "Settings"
<twosouls82> tristanmike: on the Devices tab?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: rather, "Settings - Configure"
<nuky> i also tried moving the instance in my /usr/bin/X11 and then running xine-check but then it reports that xine is not in my path
<twosouls82> :s
<twosouls82> that's not good, works fine here, same pc
<twosouls82> same distro
<twosouls82> same servers
<tristanmike> twosouls82: rather..."Settings - Configure...."  the other configures work fine
* twosouls82 has all of them working alright
<tristanmike> "Configure Global Shortcuts" works  "Configure Shortcuts" works, just the last one forces a crash
<twosouls82> isn't there a developer in the room?
<tristanmike> or if I right click on the System Tray Icon, and select Configure, it crashes
<twosouls82> odd
<tristanmike> yeah, it sucks
<twosouls82> what about gaim ;)
<twosouls82> can't she msn?
<tristanmike> ....she....?
<twosouls82> gaim => she
<twosouls82> :D
<tristanmike> ahhh
<tristanmike> yeah, but it's gtk, not qt, so it's not pretty :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: try QtCurve for yourself ;)
<twosouls82> makes even GTK apps look nice
<gix> buona sera
<gix> c'e qualche italiano??
<juliomam> Is it secure (stable) to install KDE 3.5.2 from the repositories listed in kubuntu site? I am using breezy(5.10) and I also already did a dist-upgrade from oficial reps.
<gix> i've the dapper
<gix> and i have install kde 3.5.2 from repo
<gix> and all is ok
<robotgeek> juliomam: yes
<gix> but now the repository is down
<juliomam> thanks robotgeek
<gix> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  302 Found
<gix> who know this problem?
<robotgeek> gix: there are no dapper backports
<gix> ok
<gix> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found
<gix> here there is the same problem
<gix> and idem for the rest of repository
<gix> :(
<robotgeek> gix: change repository
<gix> how i find another?
<robotgeek> gix: maybe repository is taking time to sync, use us.archive maybe?
<juliomam> gix: maybe --> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Archive
<juliomam> I took the brazilian ones from there.
<vge> what was the command to know what kernel i have?
<robotgeek> uname -r
<vge> ty
<vge> 2.6.12-10-386
<vge> well, the next question is, how to update 2.6.12-10-386 to 2.6.12-10-386 :P
<dipnlik> hi all. is there an autocad version / equivalent program for kubuntu?
<nalla> anyone there willing to help out a noob?
<berkes_> hello hello
<dipnlik> nalla: just ask your question
<nalla> well
<berkes_> ive been hunting for kmplayer debs for some weeks. The only ones that seems somehow supported and stable are debian SID ones. And they are not compatible with Breezy.
<nalla> kubuntu wont boot kde
<nalla> im on my machine right now with knoppix
<dipnlik> :-O
<nalla> i get not gui at all it boots to the command line badger thing
<nalla> ive tried a few things i saw in forums "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (and kdm)"
<berkes_> does anyone know any nice Kmplayer resources
<berkes_> ?
<nalla> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start (and restart)
<dipnlik> nalla: i don't know how to help, sorry... :(
<nalla> any ideas?
<nalla> at all?
<vge> !kernel
<dipnlik> nalla: i'm kinda new to linux too, if it was me i would search forums and stay in the channel for some time
<dipnlik> nalla: it neither worked for let's say 2 or 3 days, reinstall. but this is me.
<dipnlik> nalla: try asking here again when the channel becomes more active
<nalla> k thx
<nalla> any idea when itll be more active?
<dipnlik> well, 4PM here in Brazil, and i see the channel very active in the morning
<mluser-work> Does anyone here happen to know which kde package allows me to see preview icons of movie files in konqueror?
<robotgeek> mluser-work: i think that's a konq option
<mluser-work> robotgeek: it is, but I see previews for everything except movie files
<robotgeek> mluser-work: there was a size option, maybe codecs (not sure)
<mluser-work> robotgeek: Yes, and I already set it to the max size which sais 100MB
<mluser-work> *says
<robotgeek> mluser-work: what files are you trying to preview? can you play them?
<m5m> erg; my touchpad laptop mouse keeps freezing and I have to completely reboot to get it back... unfortunately my usb-mouse loses connectivity after a few moments of use... does anyone have ideas of where to start troubleshooting an INspiron 8100 touchpad & why it might be losing touch with Kubuntu?
<mluser-work> robotgeek: Yes, 1 is a mov file and the other is an avi, I can play them both fine in xine and mplayer
<tristanmike> I having a problem with kopete crashing on me any time I select "Configure...." from either "Settings-Configure..." or right clicking the icon in the task bar and selecting it. I have the backtrace file....but I don't really know where to go from here, any help would be appreciated, thanx in advance.
* twosouls82 loves the packaging system of Kubuntu (he used to use Yast)
<tristanmike> I have also upgraded to KDE 3.5.2 recently to try to combat this issue, it hasn't been resolved
<torre> hola
<tristanmike> hi :)
<dipnlik> tristanmike: you mean kopete can crash simply by going to settings / configure?
<torre> algun espaol por aqui
<crimsun> #kubuntu-es
<tristanmike> dipnlik: yes
<twosouls82> 1nl
<twosouls82> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<dipnlik> tristanmike: oh sad :(
<tristanmike> dipnlik: that's the only one it seems to crash on...and it is something that happens everytime
<twosouls82> tristanmike: you could remove all of the settings in the kopete folder ...
<twosouls82> have you tried that?
<AbeDodgers> i have to run a script every time a new user has logged it... any ideas?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: I'm looking for that folder now
<robotgeek> tristanmike: doesn't crash for me
<robotgeek> tristanmike: i am on dapper, though
<tristanmike> I know, doesn't crash for most I'm sure :(
<twosouls82> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<tristanmike> robotgeek: then you're no help :P
<tristanmike> robotgeek: just kiddin' :P
<cycus_zwisus> who wants nicer fonts in gtk1 apps?
<twosouls82> I do
<tristanmike> twosouls82: delete that whole directory?
<robotgeek> who runs gtk1 apps anymore :)
<twosouls82> yep
<twosouls82> mplayer robotgeek
<twosouls82> tristanmike: yep
* twosouls82 poring in a glass of wine
* twosouls82 is away: ...
<tristanmike> nope, still crashes
<twosouls82> tristanmike: :'(
* twosouls82 is back.
<robotgeek> twosouls82: can you turn off public aways and arrivals, please?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: you're using a different version anyway, your on 64
<twosouls82> tristanmike: guess so
<twosouls82> robotgeek: where to disable it?
<vge> does prepatch version of a kernel somehow different from using a "full" version of kernel?
<crimsun> vge: a what?
<m5m> ?mpm
<robotgeek> twosouls82: what client are you using? konversation? check in prefernces
<twosouls82> robotgeek: can't find it there
<m5m> crimsun: what would you do if your touchpad kept malfunctioning and the cursor was frozen on the screen?
<Kyral> vge: you mean from Kernel.org?
<vge> crimsun: http://kernel.org/patchtypes/pre.html <-- what does this say to you?
* kpaolo si allontana per un p Away at the moment
<vge> Kyral: yes
<robotgeek> kpaolo: turn off plblic away, please
<Kyral> vge: you apply them to the source tree of the previous version
<vge> "right"
<crimsun> vge: they're very much still full kernels, just development versions.
<Kyral> or not lol
<vge> naah, i would very mutch like to do that
<crimsun> vge: that terminology is outdated for 2.6, btw. Linus no longer makes pres.
<vge> icic
<crimsun> m5m: I would investigate the touchpad driver first, then the X server (driver)
<MacAnthony> kubuntu.org site down?
<crimsun> seems up to me
<MacAnthony> never mind - 3rd refresh worked
<vge> so, i can follow n+1 "how to install kernel" with that kernel version too?
<crimsun> what are you referring to?
<vge> 2.6.17-rc1 i guess
<crimsun> you'd apply 17-rc1 to 16
<vge> ?
<pradeepto> MacAnthony: yo!
<MacAnthony> hey pradeepto
<m5m> crimsun: where can I find my touchpad driver? do you think I can kill/restart it via the terminal?
<crimsun> m5m: restart gdm/kdm
<crimsun> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
<m5m> crimsun: cntrl+alt+backspace? to restart kdm?  or just type restart kdm?
<vge> crimsun: so if my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386 i cant use that version?
<crimsun> m5m: ctrl+alt+backspace may work
<twosouls82> tristanmike: I restarted and now I have the menu items :s
<crimsun> vge: you can apply the 2.6.17-rc1 patch to pristine upstream 2.6.16 source
<crimsun> vge: why do you want 2.6.17-rc1?
<vge> bcm43xx NEEDS kernel 2.6.16 or higher <-- well i need something
<tristanmike> twosouls82: funny
<twosouls82> :P
<vge> i dont know what atm sry :)
* twosouls82 never had that with all the 14 other distros
<twosouls82> lol
<tristanmike> twosouls82: looks like I may just compile kopete
<twosouls82> tristanmike: whise choice, saves a lot of time
<asimov> What is the eisist way to install firefox?
<twosouls82> asimov: apt-get install firefox
<asimov> Will that install the newest version?
<robotgeek> asimov, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<twosouls82> adept doesn't listen to root's font settings here
<asimov> So I have to install the old version then update it?
<m5m> crimsun: restarting kdm didn't unfreeze my cursor... this happens about once per hour now.... I have to reboot completely and the usb-mouse doesn't work either because it too loses contact after a short period...  I don't have a /xorg/ dir inside of /usr/lib/ any other ideas about how to fix my touchpad/mouse drivers?  is there a wiki page I should read up on?
<asimov> what about compiling it?
<_manu38_> bonsoir
<vge> asimov:  i think firefox dont have any sources to compile from
<_manu38_> good evening
<asimov> THere is a page in the wiki
<twosouls82> do I quickly restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<_manu38_> Can I do record a webradio whith Kubuntu Kde ??
<twosouls82> _manu38_: kstreamripper
<_manu38_> thanks !!!
<twosouls82> :)
<gleesond> can some one help me get my sound working? I push the test sound and there is nothing
<gleesond> it was working untill I upgragded to dapper
<_manu38_> thanks you very much Twosouls82 !!!!
<_manu38_> thanks you very much Twosouls82 !!!!
<twosouls82> _manu38_: you are welcome, I use it too
<twosouls82> to make backups :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: is the compiling working out allright?
<_manu38_> I want to record a personnal message on a webradio ( www.frequence3.fr )
<twosouls82> tristanmike: instead of "make install" use "checkinstall" first install checkinstall
<tristanmike> twosouls82: of course, I wouldn't have it any other way ;)
<twosouls82> :P
* twosouls82 didn't know tristanmike knew of it
<tristanmike> twosouls82: I've compiled VLC, that was a [un-CoC friendly remark]  to install
<tristanmike> :P
<twosouls82> ;)
* twosouls82 will too someday
<tristanmike> I have 2 nice guides if you want em
<twosouls82> first I have to solve a bug in Konqueror
<twosouls82> I have two `Search for Google-textboxes` in Konqueror, I want to -but can not- remove it
<twosouls82> how do I do this?
<twosouls82> it's not in the Customisaton dialogue
<Snake__> twosouls82: kde 3.5.2?
<twosouls82> yep
<Snake__> twosouls82: you can configure your menubars, I too had that problem
<Snake__> twosouls82: Settings: Toolbar
<Snake__> Err no
<twosouls82> Snake__: how? their not there
<Snake__> twosouls82: click "Setting" then "Configure toolbars"
<twosouls82> I did, no google textboxes there
<Snake__> twosouls82: I cant remember exactly what its called, but its not Google Textboxes, look for two entrys of something
<twosouls82> kee
<tristanmike> Google Suggest Toolbar ?
<twosouls82> not there
<twosouls82> nothing has to do with google :s
<dipnlik> twosouls82: something listed twice?
<Snake__> twosouls82: just keep hunting man, it has NOTHING to do with google, thats all I can remeber, I know there is one toolbar in there somewhere that has something you need to get rid of
<Snake__> I wish I could remeber which it was :(
<twosouls82> but I only have the Location toolbar visible
<Snake__> its not just the location toolbar, I believe its actually 2 toolbars next to each other
<Snake__> Trust me, its a b1tch to get it, but I know its in them configs
<twosouls82> owww
<twosouls82> I'll look harder, first I'll role a J to come with it :P
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> twosouls82: Im right, its 2 seperate bars, if you edit the "loction" bar, it says nothing about a search, yet the google bar is still ther
<Snake__> and its not the search toolbar
<twosouls82> Snake__: I will look further... J is finished, ahhhh :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: a "j"....you are my new best friend :P
<__filip_> Can i import my bockmarks and all that from firefox to konqueror?
<tristanmike> I love compiling that program :P
<twosouls82> tristanmike: that's why I love my little country
* tristanmike grabs his suitcase and moves next door to twosouls82 
<twosouls82> lol
<twosouls82> Germany tristanmike ? :s
<tristanmike> sure, what ever, sounds good to me
<twosouls82> no Js there ;)
<vge> where can i get a kernelpagage for  2.6.17-rc1?
<twosouls82> Snake__: thanks, it was the searchbar
<twosouls82> tristanmike: did the compile work?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: working on it
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11471
<twosouls82> :) thought you were quiter ;)
<Snake__> twosouls82: oh was it? alright
<tristanmike> twosouls82: I meant move into the building next to yours not the country
<twosouls82> tristanmike: can see
<_manu38_> and......
* twosouls82 was being wise
<twosouls82> tristanmike: :P
<twosouls82> that's also called next door isn't it?
<twosouls82> or only abbroad?
<_manu38_> How to listen my record because it is in *.mp3
<tristanmike> I just thought you missunderstood cause you said germany
<tristanmike> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<tristanmike> !+mp3
<twosouls82> lol
<twosouls82> no bot?
<twosouls82> !lame
<tristanmike> no ubotu :(
<dipnlik> twosouls82: ubotu is off
<Snake__> Wtf where did ubotu gooo
<_manu38_> winamp  with  Kubuntu ?????????????
<twosouls82> dipnlik: why?
<twosouls82> _manu38_: no
<_manu38_> ah yes !!!!!
<Snake__> _manu38_: doesnt work pal
<dipnlik> twosouls82: dunno. it's off :S
<_manu38_> so, I don't listen my record !! ?
<Snake__> _manu38_: please stop with the super punctution !!!!! #1.
<twosouls82> _manu38_: I am new to Kubuntu, just installed
<AbeDodgers> i want to check if 2 files (f1 f2) are different and file 1 is larger than file 2 than execute some code
<Snake__> _manu38_: and number 2, you can play it with amarok, is it a MP3?
<_manu38_> woops sory
<tristanmike> _manu38_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AbeDodgers> any ideas?
<AbeDodgers> ?
<tristanmike> AbeDodgers: man diff
<_manu38_> yes, it is a mp3
<Snake__> _manu38_: when you get used to amarok, I think youll agree it is probly as good as, if not better than winamp
<AbeDodgers> tristanmike, i know about diff, but what about the integration with the shell scripting?
<Snake__> _manu38_: then read that restricted formats page tristanmike just gave you, and itll set you up
<AbeDodgers> i mean i want to put it in a if
<tristanmike> um.....diff compares two files....that's all I know
<leeghoofd> hey, I just updated to dapper and installed network-manager-kde, but the thing in the systray says it's not running while I see network-manager starts ok on boot, do you know what this problem is or where I can find logs?
<_manu38_> ok
<vge> soo, can somebody advice what i need to do if i need to install  2.6.17-rc1 kernel?
<twosouls82> is gstreamer hot on Kubuntu? arts and xine were at suse
<Snake__> twosouls82: gstreamer is a POS
<twosouls82> hoi alweer leeghoofd
<twosouls82> POS as in...
<Snake__> yes as in COC. :)
<leeghoofd> hey twosouls82 :-)
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: just back from work :)
<twosouls82> :P leeghoofd lekker gewerkt? good day at work?
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: yep :)
<twosouls82> nice, to hear that, welcome back man
<leeghoofd> thanks
<leeghoofd> the kaffeine icon still is there ;)
<leeghoofd> but I don't think it's in the desktop files
<twosouls82> hahah lol
<twosouls82> what was that third file?
<twosouls82> it isn't?
<twosouls82> is should
<twosouls82> it*
<leeghoofd> ok, I don't know which files I showed so I will cat and post them again :)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: could you? and than all three ;)
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> try this leeghoofd: kfind, find "Kaffeine.desktop"
<twosouls82> or *kaffeine.desktop
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11472
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: I used updatedb and locate :)
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> smart of yo
<twosouls82> u
<leeghoofd> I had the multimedia? repo in my list and installed all kind of plugins and mplayer etc, I think that messed it up
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: it has nothing to do with that files, confirmation
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: ok thanks
<twosouls82> sorry
<leeghoofd> np, thanks for your help  )
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: if I were in your neighbourhood I would have come to see it for my own
* leeghoofd thinks crystal win decos are ugly.. :)
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: hehe :)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd, I use Xfce's window manager in KDE
<twosouls82> better windecos
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: why?
<leeghoofd> aah ok
<twosouls82> you should try it
<twosouls82> :D
<leeghoofd> I like the plastik, which I use now
<leeghoofd> but it's really ugly when a window is maximized
<Snake__> Smoothblend FTW
<twosouls82> I use Xfce's default
<leeghoofd> does anyone knwo how to prevent that, it's like the borders all around are gone when miximizing?
<twosouls82> atleast I did in suse
* twosouls82 will fix it again now
<leeghoofd> yeah, xfce has really nice win decos
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: use SUSE2
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: windeco I mean
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: no, I like aptitude too much :p
<leeghoofd> that's a win deco? I will try it
<twosouls82> ;)
<leeghoofd> I guess I have to download it?
* twosouls82 never tries to convince someone of another distro
* twosouls82 was conviced to use Kubuntu though
<leeghoofd> hehe
<tristanmike> I try to convince everyone on K/Ubuntu :P
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: kde-look.org
<twosouls82> tristanmike: lol
<tristanmike> I beat people with Ubuntu CD's just so they know
<twosouls82> hahaha
<twosouls82> lol
* twosouls82 has a real good eve here
<tristanmike> I file the edges down so they're razor sharp and I use them as throwing disks when I'm fighting crime at night, but that's enough, i've already said too much.
<nutshell42> leeghoofd: kde has a setting that you can still resize maximized windows, if that's set the window borders stay the same afaik
<leeghoofd> hehe, I always used distros like archlinux, gentoo etc, but (windows) people often asked me what linux distro to try and I could never give a answer because I only knew the hard to install distros, so that' why I tried a user friendly dfistro
<twosouls82> :)
<vge> to install 2.6.17-rc1 do i first need to install 2.6.16.1?
<leeghoofd> and I really like it :)
<leeghoofd> nutshell42: thanks, I will look for it
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: this is even friendlier than SUSE, I didn't had to select my Hardware at all
<twosouls82> not that that is so hard
<twosouls82> ;)
<leeghoofd> hehe, no, the only problem I have is network problems
<xwolf-> http://hashmysql.org/1658 <--- any help please?
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: ben nog niet zover ;)
<vge>  to install 2.6.17-rc1 do i first need to install 2.6.16.1? spaaam :P
<nutshell42> leeghoofd: it's a checkbox in title bar->right-click->windows behaviour->moving
<leeghoofd> one time I say a really nice kdm splash in kubuntu, with powered by gnu/linux at the bottom egraved, but it's gone now, does anyone know which I mean?
<nutshell42> and it does what I thought it did
<nutshell42> just tried it
<_manu38_> thank you for all - good evening
<leeghoofd> thanks that worked, looks much better now :)
<nutshell42> np
<Danny> is there any way to add things to the kde bar at the bottom?
<vge> to install kernel 2.6.17-rc1 do i first need to install kernel 2.6.16.1?
<leeghoofd> Danny: yes, click right on an empthy spot, and then "Add Applet to Panel"
<Danny> ok thanks
<Danny> also
<Danny> I just installed firefox via automatix
<Danny> where would it be located?
<leeghoofd> sorry, I don't know about automatic, I jsut use the default package manager, I would guess it's in the start menu -> internet
<zaaterbuntu> slt
<sean> what is slt?
<sean> google says nothing anout slt
<twosouls82> people, I am missing "crt1.o", which package should it get?
<twosouls82> I've got it "libgl1-mesa-dev"
<twosouls82> :)
<_pablo> hoal
<_pablo> hola
<twosouls82> what if I want a newer version of Gimp than 2.2.8, do I need to recompile it?
<mrproper> i have a strange question regarding my graphics card!
<sean> the ratio of people "coming and leaving" to "talking"  is nearly 15/1!
<sean> what's your question
<twosouls82> :)
<leeghoofd> sean: that's maybe because konversation defaults to autoconnect to #kubuntu
<sean> 2souls, are you using breezy or dapper?
<mrproper> sean. in xorg.conf its listed as "vesa" (i have a via card), but in systemsettings it says my computer uses the "via" driver how can this be?
<sean> leeghoofd, does that change the way it displays people coming and leaving?
<sean> mrproper, I bet that the systemsettings is wrong. I _think_ xorg uses only it conf file
<leeghoofd> sean: no, just trying to give an explenation why so much coming and leaving instead of talking
<sean> twosouls82, breezy can use breezy-backports, as for dapper, I would wait a few minutes, they are usually prudent.
<mrproper> sean, that what i thought =) thanks.
<sean> see ya later!
<twosouls82> sean: I am using Breezy
<twosouls82> but what are backports?
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: it's a repo you can add to your /etc/apt/sources.list file for newer apps
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: but I haven't used it myself
<twosouls82> which one do you have added?
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> leeghoofd:  where to find them?
<twosouls82> those backport
<twosouls82> s
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: I think you can just add backports to the sources lines, like:
<leeghoofd> deb ftp://nl.ftp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe
<leeghoofd> and then add backports to the end
* kpaolo si allontana per un p Away at the moment
<leeghoofd> but I don't know what command to use to get a file from backports
<twosouls82> to the end and not for dapper? ;)
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: yep :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: you have the backports
<tristanmike> twosouls82: remember the stuff we did today
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: thanks, no newer gimp though (I will compile it)
<twosouls82> tristanmike: indeed, but I did hear you talk about backports :)
* twosouls82 thanks tristanmike for his couching
<tristanmike> twosouls82: did you add anything to your sources.list ?
<twosouls82> yep
<tristanmike> twosouls82: remove it
<twosouls82> why?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: backports..?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: is that what you added ?
<twosouls82> yes
<twosouls82> I was told to
<frank23> is sourceforge down?
<tristanmike> right, you have them already in your sources.list file, what you have now is redundent
<tristanmike> twosouls82: paste your sources and I'll show you
<leeghoofd> twosouls82: hey don't tell him it was my fault :-)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: I couldn't, even if I would ;)
<twosouls82> leeghoofd: nothing is wrong though
<vinboy> someone is getting fired
<tristanmike> leeghoofd: it's ok
<docta_v> any real reason i shouldn't run dapper...it has packages i want that breezy doesn't have
<docta_v> is it pretty stable? anyone in here using it?
<tristanmike> docta_v: it can break at any moment
<docta_v> doh
<twosouls82> tristanmike: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640949
<leeghoofd> docta_v: I use it but it's not perfect yet
<leeghoofd> docta_v: but I'm happy with it :)
<frank23> hmm.. this is the first time ubotu isn't here...
<docta_v> yea but there's no OTR package for breezy and the damn thing won't compile
<vinboy> when r they gonna release the proper version of dapper?
<leeghoofd> first of june
<vinboy> ic
<twosouls82> vinboy: use Breezy untill then :)
<vinboy> twosouls82: yup... breezy is good
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, do you see the lines you have added ?
<twosouls82> yep
<vinboy> wat sound does kubuntu uses?
<vinboy> alsa? oss?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ....what happend to the sources.list we had eariler ?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: that shouldn't be your sources.list
<leeghoofd> vinboy: alsa, it's the kernel default nowadays
<twosouls82> tristanmike: I only added the backports
<vinboy> leeghoofd: oh ic... i heard that there is a newer one
<twosouls82> the rest was good you asid
<twosouls82> asid=said
<tristanmike> twosouls82: what happened to this sources.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640312
<twosouls82> tristanmike: never had that one :P
<lubo> hello, can anyone please tell how to make KWIFIManager join predefined network and fetch IP from dhcp after system boots up?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: yes you did, it's your paste
<word> I'm installing an FTP program called Kasablanca and I'm getting this error -  "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<twosouls82> hahah lol
<frank23> who runs ubotu?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: Posted by twosouls82 on Tue 4th Apr 18:19
<twosouls82> tristanmike: it late (2006-04-04 23:57:34)
<twosouls82> "D
<word> any idea what's wrong?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: lol, so do you have the sources.list I just showed you ?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: i dunno, I did nothing
<frank23> word: you need kde development libraries
<twosouls82> tristanmike: have it
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, so this..."nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<word> I thought I had them...I'll look quick
<twosouls82> tristanmike: I used Gentoo, I know nano :P
<tristanmike> twosouls82: :)
<tristanmike> twosouls82: is that file that comes up the same as the the link I just gave you? do they match ?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: not at all
<twosouls82> tristanmike: I replaced it again
<twosouls82> and did apt-get update
<frank23> word: install kde-devel
<tristanmike> twosouls82: so this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/640312  is your sources.list now ?
<lampshade> Is KDE's font really smaller than gnomes?  I installed KDE ontop of an already installed gnome ubuntu box, and I've noticed that everything font wise, etc is smaller in KDE,  is that normal?  In some cases it is so small it makes things hard to read and I have normal eyesight
<twosouls82> tristanmike: confimative, thanks
<Danny> how do I install thunderbird
<leeghoofd> lampshade: start->settings->appearance->font
<tristanmike> twosouls82: ok, I want you to do something else...
<word> Thanks frank, it's installing like 20 different things o.O
<Danny> I did apt-get mozilla-thunderbird
<frank23> lampshade: you can change the font size if you want
<Danny> and it downloaded
<Danny> is it installed?
<Danny> er
<leeghoofd> lampshade: there you can adjust it, I don't know if it's normal, by me the fonts are ok in kde by default
<twosouls82> tristanmike: and that may be?
<tristanmike> twosouls82: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  do this command
<lampshade> leeghoofd, but is that the default?  I guess by default are things smaller or is something messed up somewhere?
<lampshade> hmm
<Danny> *apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<frank23> word: yeah
<tristanmike> twosouls82: the sources.list file is the one I linked you to, right ?
<twosouls82> tristanmike: now it is
#kubuntu 2007-04-02
<Yorokobi> bill__k, if you set the schema to a transparent one, click the Save button, then click Settings -> Save as default, then yes
<bill__k> Yorokobi: looks like it's working.  thanks for the help!
<Yorokobi> np bill__k
<Lewix> how do i update it to a newer version
<Lewix> amsn
<tulio__> how do I add the multiverso to adept package manager?
<tulio__> *multiverse
<leiar_>  I need help to add audio to a video with ffmepg, if possible
<Chemicalvamp> hmmm just finished installing eclipse, now when i start it, i get the busy mouse icon and nothing
<dwidmann> tulio__: in adept, go to manage repositories, find the line that looks like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy main" or similar, and put multiverse on the end of the line after main, simple as that
<dwidmann> if you have the update, security, and/or backports repositories enabled, you'll need to add it to those too
<Yorokobi> tulio__, may as well add universe while you're at it
<Lewix> dwidmann, how do i update it
<tulio__> there is only br.archive.ubuntu
<tulio__> is there any difference?!
<dwidmann> Hmm, that would be trickier lewix
<dwidmann> tulio__: that's just what mirror you're using, no problem therer
<Yorokobi> tulio__, it should look like deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted universe multiverse
<ragnork> anyone knows how to install the Kernel Headers?
<Lewix> dwidmann, alrigth how do I install the newer version and get rid of what i just installed
<bobleny> thanks dwidmann, I found it, I will see how this works...
<dwidmann> Lewix: well, first, just sudo apt-get remove amsn to remove what you just installed.
<Chemicalvamp> anybody know why eclipse isnt running?
<bill__k> Yorokobi: is it normal that konsole transparenc only shows the background under it, and not other windows
<dwidmann> To get the newer you'll either have to pull the one from the feisty repos along with all dependencies, or compile from source. Pick your poison, neither way is particularly fun.
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, do you get any output when you try running it from a shell (konsole) ?
<Yorokobi> bill__k, yes.
<bill__k> ok
<dwidmann> Chemicalvamp: run it in konsole and tell us what errors you're getting
<Chemicalvamp> i see
<Yorokobi> bill__k, you need the konsole-alpha package from the beryl/trevino repo and beryl working to get full transparency
<ragnork> Anyone knows where to get/how to install Linux Kernel headers for kubuntu?
<bobleny> Yeah, this is better it isn't eating my ram so fast!
<bobleny> thanks, bye
<Lewix> dwidmann, thanks its done. now?
<bill__k> Yorokobi: maybe later.  I'm guessing that will create a whole new set of problems as I have 2 screens and am using ati's bigdesktop
<tulio__> no difference
<dwidmann> bobleny, should be sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`
<Yorokobi> ragnork, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic (for the generic kernel package)
<Chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13437/ so whats my corse of action here?
<Yorokobi> bill__k, true enough :)
<Chemicalvamp> sudo apt-get install java?
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, yes, install the java jdk
<Yorokobi> sun-java-jdk????
<dwidmann> lewix: which part? The removing of the old is done, but I'm supposing you haven't installed a newer version yet
<Chemicalvamp> i got jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin sitting here on my desktop
<Chemicalvamp> im new.. i THINK i know how to install it, but im not sure
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: java ist in the ubuntu repositories, better install software from there if it's available.
<dwidmann> Chemicalvamp: pull up konsole, chmod +x jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin
<dwidmann> then run it with ./jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin
<Lewix> dwidmann, the old is removed ..now I want to install the newer ersion
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, you may have to run it as root (sudo ./jre...
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: it extracts in the same directory, so running it as root shouldn't be necessary
<Chemicalvamp> sudo chmod +x jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin -->  chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.b': No such file or directory
<ragnork> What is GCC?
<dwidmann> lewix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+package/amsn here is where you can find the latest
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, running as root allows a global install instead of a user-specific install IIRC
<dwidmann> ragnork: gnu compiler collection
<Sanne> ragnork: gnu c compiler
<ragnork> kk thanks
<Lewix> dwidmann, edgy
<Sanne> dwidmann: ah
<dwidmann> lewix, there won't be any other upgrades for edgy, so if you want something newer you'll have to pull from feisty or compile from source
<Lewix> dwidmann, how do I do that please and is it going to work properly
<Yorokobi> lewix, alternatively, you can use other chat clients that support the MSN messenger transport (Gaim, Kopete, Psi)
<Chemicalvamp> sudo chmod +x ~/desktop/jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin didnt work either....
<Lewix> Yorokobi, im looking for the best one
<Lewix> Yorokobi, similar to msn
<ragnork> Umm. a last one, how to see the content of a dir from the Konsole?
<Yorokobi> heh, best and similar are not always the same :)
<Chemicalvamp> ls isnt it?
<Yorokobi> ragnork, ls
<Moby_Dick> Good afternoon
<dwidmann> lewix: well, after you've downloaded the *.deb, right click it, and go to kubuntu package menu -> install
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: so, again, you could just enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jre from adept/synaptic/apt.
<dwidmann> if it fails, then you're going to have to start downloading some of its dependencies from the feisty branch also, which will likely be a bit tedious, but should work
<Lewix> how do I do that from the cmd dwidmann  and thank you. aligato
<Yorokobi> Sanne, unless Chemicalvamp wants to use the 64bit Java libraries
<dwidmann> from cmd? dpkg --install thefilename.deb
<Chemicalvamp> yes i need 64 bit
<dwidmann> 64-bit ftw!
<Chemicalvamp> 32-bit FTL
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp, Yorokobi: sun java is avaliable for 64 bit. The mozilla plugin may be not, though.
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, are you going to have Java access more than 4 GB of memory? That's about the only reason I've seen anyone use 64bit java
<dwidmann> Sanne: the plugin isn't.
<Sanne> dwidmann: yeah, as I said ;). But for eclipse I guess it isn't needed.
<Moby_Dick> does anybody here know good cd burning software for kde?
<Sanne> Moby_Dick: k3b
<Yorokobi> Moby_Dick, k3b
<Chemicalvamp> i dont know, i run an amd64 notebook, a bug fix for eclipse said to use 64 bit.. i guess
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: unless you need to use closed source legacy applications that haven't been ported to amd64, I can see no viable reason why you would want to take a performance hit (i386 doesn't win in any category except memory consumption)
<Moby_Dick> k3b seems to ruin a lot of cds
<Chemicalvamp> i just want it to work! lol
<dwidmann> k3b is the best one out. If you're having trouble with it, then upgrade to k3b 1.0
<dwidmann> Definitely make sure to get dvd+rwtools version 7.0 also
<Yorokobi> Moby_Dick, you could try cdrecord but k3b is better IMHO
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: well, I don't use eclipse, but I have sun java installed from the repositories, and I'm also on amd64, to run some java software. You can try, I guess.
<tarelerulz> How do you unrar stuff ?
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: k3b is a frontend to cdrecord ...
<Yorokobi> tarelerulz, install the unrar package and use either ark or 'unrar ??.rar'
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, haha, I did not know that.
<Alda> tarelerulz if you have ark just click the .rar
<tarelerulz> I use the free unrar and all ,but it don't ahve it in ark
<Moby_Dick> okay k3b 1.0, mine  is 0.12, and it does not upgrade with the apt-get update
<Sesshoumaru> my hdd won't mount.. HELP
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: it can also use cdrdao, I think it uses cdrdao by default though now that I think about it
<Lewix> dwidmann, so how do i do that from the command line? apt-get install *.deb?
<Mantis> hello all....I'm new and I have a question about boot loaders
<tulio__> does anyone know why my kaffeine play avi files but there no image or sound appearing?
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: yeah ... easiest way is probably to fetch from source, unless you're in the mood to upgrade to feisty :P
<tarelerulz> Kaffieine does that to me too tulio
<dwidmann> tulio__: avi is just a container format. It's all dependant on what video and audio codecs are used, and if you have support for those
<Sesshoumaru> try vlc player
<tarelerulz> vlc don't seem to do menus
<dwidmann> I can play virtually anything in kaffeine. Especially with the kmplayer backend, hehehe
<Chemicalvamp> sudo chmod +x /home/bott/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_11-linux-amd64.bin worked
<tulio__> dwidmann: i think a have installed all the packages necessary for playing that
<Sesshoumaru> ? menus
<Mantis> When I installed Kubuntu the bootloader automatically boots into linux after a few seconds, is there an easy way to change this?  I'd kinda like it to go to windows until I'm more comfortable with linux
<Sesshoumaru> i play alot of different formats on it
<tulio__> tarelerulz: does vlc play on your pc?
<dwidmann> tulio__: wouldn't happen to know what video and audio codecs that particular avi uses would you?
<Yorokobi> Mantis, grub should give you a menu if it detected a Windows install
<gravespk> Dwidmann: Ok, OS installed... system boots fine.... how can I check the status of the disks?
<Lewix> hmm and how do I delette a folder from the cmd line again?
<tarelerulz> Yes it vlc plays on my pc .
<tulio__> dwidmann: dont know
<tarelerulz> I read iso file for jap movie and it don't read the menu
<tulio__> ill try vlc
<Lewix> and how to I go back from a directory
<tarelerulz> It does see iso file which is hot for movies
<dwidmann> gravespk: I think it's mdadm-monitor or something, I'd have to look it up. I don't really have much use for RAID myself (I do have a nice lvm setup though)
<Mantis> I did get a menu, I didn't see anything about which OS it would boot into though
<Yorokobi> Mantis, usually, the last one in the list is Windows
<Yorokobi> !grub | Mantis
<ubotu> Mantis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mantis> All right, I'll look arround a bit
<Chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13437/ AGAIN
<dwidmann> gravespk: also, you can look at /proc/mdstat
<Mantis> thanks, I'll pop back in if I can't figure it out
<Sanne> Mantis: you can edit the default os grubboots into in /boot/grub/menu.lst (make a backup first)
<dwidmann> graves: http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-6.html
<dwidmann> Tells you a way to test via software too
<Sanne> Mantis: if you want, I can help you do that.
<Sesshoumaru> wow.. i didn't know that vlc could play iso
<dwidmann> Lewix: dpkg --install to install, "cd .." to go up a directory
<Lewix> dwidmann, thanks
<Lewix> I was doind cd..
<Lewix> it's stupid^^ (the space)
<tarelerulz> does vlc have problem read smbmount ?
<Mantis> Sanne:  thanks for the offer, If I run into any trouble, I'll get back with you
<Moby_Dick> now when I upgrade k3b ... should I uninstall the one that comes with edgy
<Sanne> Mantis: ok, good luck :)
<Chemicalvamp> why must i run something 2 time before it actually loads?
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: I would, b ut you don't really need to
<Chemicalvamp> had to run adept 3 times before it loaded that tome
<Moby_Dick> what about the back end, cdrecord and cdrao?
<Moby_Dick> should those be upgraded automatically?
<Lewix> dwidmann, and once it's done?
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: sometimes apps that you run as admin, like adept or synaptic, fail to start the first time. It has to do with kdesu confusing itself. It's a known bug, as far as I understood, and hopefully worked on.
<Chemicalvamp> ok glad its not just me...
<Sesshoumaru> can someone help me with nvidia
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: yup, it's not you :)
<tarelerulz> I have had all sorts of problem with kubuntu when I installed it
<Chemicalvamp> one more: from time to time when i type, it spontaniously pastes is that everybody too?
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, are you hitting Shift-Insert or Ctrl-V on accident?
<Chemicalvamp> nope
<Sesshoumaru> come on theres like 362 people in here..
<tarelerulz> I had ark go out on me the first time  installed kubuntu
<Sanne> Chemicalvamp: no, not here. That may be you, after all ;)
<Chemicalvamp> nooo
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, can you be more specific than "help [you]  with nvidia"?
<dwidmann> Lewix: well, try to run amsn, supposing it installed okay?
<Sesshoumaru> my resolution settings never saves
<Sesshoumaru> it resets when i restart
<Munro_> I see I'm not the only one with GFX problems
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: run  "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Lewix> dwidmann, loool...thanks it was stupid of me
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, can you paste you xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so we can look at it?
<Chemicalvamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chemicalvamp> i had that issue too
<Moby_Dick> Is t worth upgrading to 7.04?
<Sesshoumaru> hold on firefox is acting retarded
<Munro_> I have 28k dial up. How the world can I get my drivers???
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: I t hink it is, it would all depend on your reaons for wanting to do so, and how much bandwidth you have (seeing as it is a rather large download)
<tulio__> it is still not playing avi images
<tulio__> does anyone knows why?
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick:  here's how - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Moby_Dick> I was looking at that.
<Yorokobi> tulio__, you may need to get the w32codecs from the seveas repositories
<tulio__> seveas?
<tarelerulz> get mplayer tulio that works great
<dwidmann> !seveas | tulio__
<tulio__> i have it from another repo
<ubotu> tulio__: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Sesshoumaru> which syntax?
<Moby_Dick> But so far 6.10 is going well for me, just the cd burning  software
<Yorokobi> Moby_Dick, I've had the upgrade work both times but it was a serious pain on my server/workstation (a breeze on my laptop)
<tulio__> tarelerulz: im using vlc
<tarelerulz> really I don't know what to say It just worked for me,but I have not try avi yet
<tarelerulz> I have been use for move iso
<gravespk> ARGH... this whole linux raid idea is starting to become more trouble than its worth
<dwidmann> AVI is just a container. It is a completely open format. The problems people run into are with copyrighted vidoe and audio codecs
<dwidmann> gravespk: what's up now?
<tulio__> audio is fine, but the video sometimes appear and sometimes it dont
<tulio__> can it be because of xgl?
<tarelerulz> that is why  I use mplayer it read wma,wmv , avi ogg and couple I can't remember
<Yorokobi> tulio__, quite possibly
<Yorokobi> I've had problems with xine in Xgl
<dwidmann> tulio__: not likely at all
<dwidmann> well, maybe, try switching its video out driver ...
<gravespk> Well I ran cat /proc/mdstat (per instructions on a linux md raid setup guide) to see the status of my RAID.... 1)It's confusing, completely unuserfriendly (I saw the status of my raid but have NO CLUE what any of it meant).... beyond that.... in their example both parts of the raid (the source & mirror partitions) were listed.... in mine its only listing one, making me think that maybe my raid isnt working
<tulio__> dwidmann: how?
<dwidmann> settings -> configure xine engine
<dwidmann> video tab
<Sesshoumaru> ok. i paste the xorg.conf
<tulio__> there is only GL Desktop in the Settings option
<dwidmann> xv is best, but if it's not working try other things
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what's the URL (or number at the end)
<Moby_Dick> Which is easier on the resources gnome or kde
<dwidmann> tulio__: I mean in kaffeine
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: they're about the same really
<Sesshoumaru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13447/
<tarelerulz> mplayer is fun like that swith  video out and sound out
<Moby_Dick> I can't really tell the difference, I guess gnome doesn't have a "start" menu
<tulio__> dwidmann: ok
<tulio__> sorry
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, wow, that's as bare-boned a config as you can get :) ... one sec
<Yorokobi> Moby_Dick, Gnome's "start" menu is the Applications menu
<dwidmann> Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0" <--- this line looks like it was one added by nvidia-settings, right?
<mervteck> can anyone tell me how to repartition the unused space on my drive?
<dwidmann> mervteck: well, you can use something like fdisk, parted, or qtparted
<mervteck> in running Kubuntu Edgy
<dwidmann> mervteck: preferably from a live cd if you're using the disk in any way
<mervteck> so... boot from live cd then repartition it?
<dwidmann> yeah
<mervteck> k brb gonna boot on live cd
<calamari> hi
<tarelerulz> God I love VLC when it works right. I am watching jap movie with english subtitles
<calamari> can I set my desktop as my home directory?  I created a symliunk but I don't see to have any icons on the desktop yet
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, same here but I don't use it cause I don't like when it does _not_ work right :p
<Tm_T> calamari: no you can,t and you never wan't
<HymnToLife> calamari, you don't want to do that
<tarelerulz> That is lame ,but I am donig good so far
<calamari> HymnToLife: yes, I do
<tarelerulz> If mplayer would read iso I would be use it
<Tm_T> calamari: if you manage to do that some way, you end up to have, well, pile of poopoo
<calamari> that's how I had it in gnome, and it was great
<Tm_T> IF I understood what you mean
<calamari> err.. maybe I said it backwards
<calamari> I'd like my home directory to be my desktop
<calamari> so that when I put stuff in the home dir it shows up on the desktop
<Tm_T> uff
<gravespk> is SATA hot-swappable?
<Yorokobi> calamari, not a good idea
<HymnToLife> gravespk, in theory, yes
<calamari> Yorokobi: why not?
<dwidmann> make /home/blah/desktop a symlink to /home/blah, then pull up konsole, "killall kdesktop && kdesktop"
<gravespk> So, "IN THEORY" what happens if I unplug one of my hard drives?
<calamari> thanks.. just need to do the killall then
<HymnToLife> dunno, I never dared to try :p
<Tm_T> calamari: no, don't do killall
<Tm_T> calamari: there's cleaner way, I'm sure
<dwidmann> gravespk: in theory it would work, but I'd be damned if I'd want to try it and find out
<HymnToLife> yep
<HymnToLife> logout and log back in
<calamari> can someone who is telling me not to do this, please kindly tell me WHY?
<calamari> :)
<HymnToLife> because usually, you put lots of stuff in your home
<calamari> ahh, so the clutter issue
<HymnToLife> so if all that appears on the desktop, it will be insanely full
<calamari> it's fine as long as it hides dot files
<Yorokobi> If you set you Desktop to the home its fine. If you try to set your home to Desktop (yes, semantically different) then you could have problems.
<gravespk> God I hope a terrorist never kidnaps my girlfriend and threatens to kill her if I don't build them a working Linux Raid............. My girlfriend would be sooo dead
<Tm_T> calamari: "dcop kdesktop MainApplication-Interface quit" should shut it down clean
<calamari> thanks
<HymnToLife> RAid is overrated
<calamari> brb
<Yorokobi> gravespk, are you using software RAID or hardware?
<gravespk> *Trying* to use software.... I bought a motherboard with onboard RAID..... little did I know that it requires Windows to function
<Chemicalvamp> yay adept has been installing for like an hour now.. still 28%
<Yorokobi> gravespk, yeah. My MB has that option, I chose to go without RAID
<Jisao> gravespk, you're screwed when you have that type of raid and the mobo dies.  Often the hardware is then obsolete.
<dwidmann> gravespk: you can get the motherboards sort to function still, sort of, in reality it's just an eased interface to software raid
<gravespk> Wait a second
<Yorokobi> RAID with Linux works great, so long as you're using a hardware controller (ie, Adaptec)
<dwidmann> jisao, but he's using pure software with mdadm ...
<Moby_Dick> with the k3b which is a newer version.  ubuntu 0.12.17 or the k3b 1.0 ?
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi did you find anything wrong with the cfg?
<gravespk> is there a way in linux to make 2 folders continually mirrored... i.e. if I have a folder such as /home/pgraves/Stuff ..... does linux have a function to monitor changes to that folder and mirror it at another location (i.e. /home/pgraves/stuff2)
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: 1.0 is hot off the press, only about a week old :)
<HymnToLife> Moby_Dick, as far as I know, 1.0 > 0.12 :p
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, :) I was waiting for you to answer dwidmann's question about the "metamodes" entry
<Sesshoumaru> i didn't see it :(
<dwidmann> Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0" <--- this line looks like it was one added by nvidia-settings, right?
<vvv> how do i get kubuntu to auto start beryl everytime i log in.. i folllowed the instructions on beryl's website but it doesn't seem to work
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, I have two suggestions. Try it with the metamodes entry commented out. If that fails, try it with the DPMS entry commented out, then try it with both commented out.
<Yorokobi> I guess that's three suggestions
<vvv> i don't see to have the beryl manager? should i install that? the script i used said it should auto launch
<vvv> but it doesn't even seem to be installed
<Sesshoumaru> i also have nv disabled in linux-restricted-modules-common..
<Yorokobi> vvv, yes, install beryl-manager
<dwidmann> the metamodes entry *should* force the resolution that is listed first, at least it gets the WorksForMe stamp of approval
<Jisao> Kubuntu crashed on me now and then.  What is the best way to discover what is really going on?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, you're using the nvidia driver so nv shouldn't be used.
<Sesshoumaru> >.<   i have no idea what your talking about
<Moby_Dick> Has anybody here install k3b 1.0 on edgy?
<Sesshoumaru> yeah i thought so
<vvv> ok yorokobi i'll try and come back if it doesn't help. .thanks for the confirmation though. just wasnt' sure what to do
<Chemicalvamp> how do i killall adept?
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, sudo killall adept_manager
<dwidmann> Jisao: I'd check the logs in /var/log, particularly dmesg
<Sesshoumaru> so i should have only one resolution in the cfg like 1440 x 900 ?
<Jisao> ok
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, the resolutions should go from the highest supported to the lowest supported
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: I'm betting it was written in by nvidia-settings, and you're saying it's not taking that resolution right (that's the one you want, correct?)
<Sesshoumaru> umm.. sure
<Chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13453/ please, what do i have to kill to upgrade to 7.04?
<mervteck> hey dwid i was in qtpartition or somthing like that in live cd and it would only let me reformat the whole chunk not jsut make the one smaller
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: so what resolution are you running at right now?
<Sesshoumaru> 1440 x 900 but i have to set this every time i start the computer
<sketchb0x> kubuntu is going to take over the world
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, 'ps wax | grep adept' then sudo kill -9 <pid>
<sketchb0x> watch
<Sesshoumaru> it starts in 1240 or whatever
<dwidmann> mervteck: what's your current partition setup? (You can get a pretty nice printout by running the command sudo "parted /dev/<device> print" substituting the device name of course
<N6REJ> anyone know how to remove a program from wine?
<Sesshoumaru> i have ubuntu .. theres no real difference right?
<Sesshoumaru> from kubuntu
<compilerwriter> I am about to compile ktorrent from source.  I have torrents running.  I should be able to stop them compile the latest version and then have it pick up where I left off should I not?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, only the X window manager (Gnome v KDE)
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: I have an idea
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: on the line   Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vvv> could anyone link me to a how to install mplayer guide a current one
<vvv> i'm a linux newb and i don't know about compilers and everything
<dwidmann> remove 1600x1200 and 1280x1024, and add 1440x900 in their place
<Jisao> any clue in particular I am looking for, dwidmann ?
<calamari> desktop is good now, thanks :)
<dwidmann> vvv: first, download the source, then run this command: "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer", you have to have the deb-src repositories enabled though
<mervteck> i dont rember the name of the hd i got>.<
<dwidmann> after t hat, extract the source, run "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<dwidmann> mervteck: probably hda or sda
<vvv> i see ty thats the command i was missing
<Sesshoumaru>         Modes      "1440x900" "1440x900" "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"
<Sesshoumaru> 800x600 640x80 too?
<Chemicalvamp> yorokobi: still didnt work
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, you only need one entry for each resolution
<gravespk> Does Ubuntu have a function for continually mirroring folders? (I.e. ensuring that any changes made to /home/pgraves/stuff1 is also made to /home/pgraves/stuff2)
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: no no no, you only need one entry of 1440x900
<Yorokobi> !adept | Chemicalvamp
<ubotu> Chemicalvamp: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<vvv> will that install the plugins to media player as well dwidmann
<Sesshoumaru> ok i'll try it
<just-this-time> f-spot is a gnome prog howto use it from kde to export to picasaweb.google.com
<vvv> cause i can install it. but i can't install the codec to make it work
<Yorokobi> argh, that didn't have all the info I was looking for ...
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru:  something lke "Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480""
<Sesshoumaru> what about metamode
<Sesshoumaru>     Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: leave metamode alone, it looks okay
<mervteck> Disk /dev/hdb: 160GB
<Yorokobi> !adept_manager > Yorokobi
<mervteck> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<mervteck> Partition Table: msdos
<mervteck> Number  Start   End    Size    Type      File system  Flags
<mervteck>  1      32.3kB  154GB  154GB   primary   ext3         boot
<mervteck>  2      154GB   160GB  6169MB  extended
<dwidmann> vvv: no, you'd need to download the w32codecs seperately and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<mervteck>  5      154GB   160GB  6169MB  logical   linux-swap
<mervteck> sorry for the spam >.<
<dwidmann> I've gotta go, I'll be back later
<Sesshoumaru> ok.. i'm restarting. if x doesn't start ,, i'm suing you!  lol :P
<vvv> when i try and put it into the directory it says i dont' have premission
<gravespk> ANYONE?
<gravespk> see ya Dwidmann
<vvv> cya dwid and thanks
<Yorokobi> gravespk, you could make one a symlink to the other
<hyuma> hello guys
<hyuma> does anyone knows if there is a fix fo kopete bug with DCC request?
<hyuma> server irc.darksin.net
<Moby_Dick> Qt4 seems to be in ubuntu, but it says my version isn't new enough?  Has anybody here had to manually install Qt4?
<mervteck> can anyone help me get my repartition to work?
<vvv> i have a windows parition on my computer... but kubuntu won't let me mount it.. ubuntu let's me mount my other harddrives without a problem
<vvv> how do i fix this issue?
<dug> i have been looking into my issue for awhile, and theres many people saying to fix it many ways. I was using 6.06 kubuntu live cd, liked it so I got edgy and installed it. My wireless card worked fine with 6.06 but with edgy I cant get it to work. It sees networks but wont connect to them, even open networks.
<ubuntu> hello i have a problem
<ubuntu> WHo can help me please
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, depends on what your problem is
<Yorokobi> dug, what wifi chipset is your wifi card?
<ubuntu> i am on kubuntu trying to listen to an online radiostream
<Yorokobi> that was redundant :)
<ubuntu> but i hear no audio
<vvv> does anyone know what i have to install to be able to mount harddrives?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, what's the URL for the radio station?
<Moby_Dick> dug, what are you using to "see" networks
<ubuntu> Yorokobi: its one of the coolstreams in amarok
<dug> tried wireless assistant and kwlan whats the cmd again to show what my chipset is again
<ubuntu> i cant hear mp3 only ogg
<dug> i think its along the line of lipsc
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: its still in 1024x768
<Moby_Dick> dug, with both of my wireless cards, the gui assistant wouldn't work so I would have to type sudo iwconfig eth0 essid 'linksys'
<Moby_Dick> or whatever the name of the network you want is.
<dug> so it would be ath0
<Moby_Dick> dug, your using an atheros card?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say ?
<dug> yes
<Chemicalvamp> trying to fix dependancies.... got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13458/ in konsole and i dont know how to get past it please
<dug> i cant remember the cmd to show what it is
<hyuma> what's the better IRC client for kubuntu?
<Moby_Dick> dug, I have one of those and I had to install mad wifi to get it to work.
<ubuntu> i am a major n00b
<ubuntu> that scares me all
<dug> yea i came across them and was wondering if it would work
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, tab :)
<Yorokobi> then enter
<dug> great i have the install page
<Moby_Dick> dug, and when I upgraded my kernal I had to reinstall mad wifi
<Chemicalvamp> tyvm again
<Moby_Dick> dug, do both of the lights flash on your network card?
<dug> ok thanks moby i just wanted to be sure it worked so i wouldnt be trying out 100s of different ways
<dug> yes they are flashing
<ubuntu> can i get hacked on linux?
<Moby_Dick> both of them?
<dug> yes they go back and forth
<jhutchins> hyuma: I like konversation, kopete will do IRC, and xchat is available as well.  I think those are the most popular.
<dug> it sees networks and what not but wont get on them
<compilerwriter> Would someone be kind enough to take me by the hand on a compile of ktorrent.  I think I might be messing something up.
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, which version of amarok are you using ?
<hyuma> jhutchins:  thanks, but konversation is bugged with dcc chat
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi i see nothing about nvidia errors..
<Moby_Dick> try typing from a terminal, sudo ath0 essid 'networkname'
<hyuma> I've noticed problem with fserve triggers
<Moby_Dick> then; sudo dhclient ath0
<vit_> hey men
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, paste them to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<vit_> i have a problem
<ubuntu> all i want is to hear audio from amarok why is it so hard Chemicalvamp you totally confused me instead of helped me
<Moby_Dick> because when both my lights flash, my card is working.
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: If you're having trouble compiling it might be best to stick to .deb packages for a while.
<ubuntu> i am in panic niw
<ubuntu> now
<Moby_Dick> But mad wifi did get it to work.
<hyuma> maybe xchat is better for dcc'ing
<ubuntu> amarok 1.4.3
<Yorokobi> dug, do you have the linux-kerner-restricted-? package installed?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, do you also have amarok-xine installed?
<dug> sudo ath0 essid linux
<dug> Password:
<dug> sudo: ath0: command not found
<dug> got that error
<hyuma> jhutchins: do you use beryl?
<Moby_Dick> I'm sorry, iwconfig
<Moby_Dick> I'm sorry, iwconfig ath0 essid linux
<ubuntu> i dont know what that means even Yorokobi
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi how do i copy all with nano
<Sesshoumaru> i can't highlight it all with my nouse
<jhutchins> hyuma: No.  I have an old video card that does what I need, but probably would just be frustrating with beryl.
<hyuma> I've old video card too
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, I dunno. I rarely use nano. Try highlighting it with the mouse then copy&paste
<dug> iwconfig ath0 essid linux
<dug> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<dug>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<hyuma> mine is geforce 2 gts with 32MB RAM
<Sesshoumaru> nevermind i'll use a defferent editor
<Yorokobi> oh
<hyuma> but beryl is crazy
<hyuma> and works well
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, in konsole, type 'sudo apt-get install amarok-xine'
<dug> its enabled
<dug> ive tried about everything but ill give madwifi a shot
<Moby_Dick> sudo dhclient ath0
<dug> k
<vvv> is thier away to mount  ntfs harddrives in kubuntu? like you can in ubuntu
<jhutchins> hyuma: Actually, for a great many people beryl does not work at all.
<hyuma> ah really?
<ubuntu> it says amarok0-xine is already the latest Yorokobi
<jhutchins> hyuma: I don't think it's even ready for a beta release yet, but it's out there.
<jhutchins> !ntfs | vvv
<ubotu> vvv: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dug> its trying to discover
<compilerwriter> jhutchins:  I am not sure if I have a problem or not.  I would just like someone to walk me through it.  The directions on ktorrent.org look simple enough.  I just need a bit of advice on some configure output.
<vvv> ty
<Chemicalvamp> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf command for kubuntu please?
<vvv> ty ubotu
<Sesshoumaru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13461/
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, subst gedit with kate
<ubuntu> Yorokobi:  so why am i not hearing sound?
<Moby_Dick> did you get the network name correct?
<dug> yes
<hyuma> jhutchins: test the aalib with xine
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, I dunno ... there may be another package that is required
<eilker> !eudora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eudora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyuma> jhutchins: and open an avi file
<jhutchins> compilerwriter: Standard advice for this channel is that working within the package manager is the best way to avoid problems.  Compiling your own software should be done by people who understand what they're doing, and why.  Other than the following:
<jhutchins> !build | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ubuntu> if windows sucks so much and linux  is supposed to be so good why isnt it working such a simple thing as hearing sound
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, I've never had a problem with Amarok and MP3s
<hyuma> does the ntfsck is ready for linux?
<ubuntu> thats what they all say
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Because of updated soundcard chipsets and volunteers developing new drivers for alsa in the kernel.
<ubuntu> i cant hear the music
<ubuntu> who can help me :(
<vvv> kubuntu doesn't even pick up my 5.1
<vvv> only 2.1 in kubuntu and ubuntu
<jhutchins> hyuma: Have you followed this?
<jhutchins> !audio | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhutchins> vvv: Your sound card manufacturer has not provided the specs so that someone could write a 5.1 driver.
<ubuntu> why is this so hard to do
<jhutchins> vvv: You may find some help in the troublshooting file above though.
<hyuma> what's jhutchins ?
<ubuntu> windows has trojans but at least stuff just works
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, 'sudo apt-get install libxine1'
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi did you get the link?
<Minataku> ubuntu: Windows' tendency to "just work" is typically why things are so hard in Linux
<jhutchins> ubuntu: That's because you pay people to write the drivers.
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu: at least until vista came along
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, sorry, I missed it ... one sec
<jhutchins> When things don't work in Linux, I can fix them.  In windows, I have to wait for someone to fix them for me.
<Minataku> jhutchins: If that ever happens
<jhutchins> Minataku: Right.
<ubuntu> libxine1 is already installed Yorokobi
<Minataku> And asking if you can fix them yourself gets you "No, this is our intellectual property blah blah trade secrets blah proprietary"
<Minataku> It's all money poisoning
<jhutchins> Minataku: Sometimes the "we know what's best for you" fix is worse than the problem.
<Minataku> Forget cyanide, forget ricin, money is the strongest poison known to man
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, what audio chipset do you have?
<Minataku> It's effects also reach far beyond just humans
<ubuntu> creative live 5.11
<vvv> do i need to have wine installed to install mplayer codec?
<ubuntu> 5.1
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, I see /dev/wacom errors, not nvidia errors
<jhutchins> vvv: No.
<Minataku> Money poisoning can damage anything, biological or synthetic, living or dead
<vvv> how do i get premission to add files into usr  folder?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | vvv
<ubotu> vvv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> vvv: Start with the first one, that should get you going.
<vvv> ty
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, you may benefit from !mp3 as well
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Do you know what kernel you have?
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi.. maybe i should manualy edit the cfgs.. cause there back to the original
<ubuntu> 2.6
* dwidmann is back
<jhutchins> ubuntu: which 2.6?
<ubuntu> kernel
<Minataku> ...
<Jarn> !lua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lua - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jarn> Anyone know a program that can be used to edit lua files?
<ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> ubuntu: uname -r in a console.
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, I had to get rid of the stylus and other entries in my xorg.conf when I nuked all the wacom Device entries
<hyuma> jhutchins:  can you help me please how to write in NTFS HDD ?
<ubuntu> what does a kernel have to do with the mp3 being unhearable?
<jhutchins> !ntfs-3g | hyuma
<ubotu> hyuma: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ubuntu> now i realize how good windows is
<mrand> I'm looking for a (k)ubuntu package equivalent to lxdvdrip
<Minataku> ubuntu: Perhaps your mixer settings have the volume turned down?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: The alsa drivers which handle sound cards are part of the kernel.  There is an update in the pipeline that fixes a number of problems.
<mrand> does anyone know of one?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<ubuntu> Minataku:  i check all that already
<vvv> jhutchins which media player allows me to run my movie as my desktop? or is that another program all together?
<jhutchins> !dvd | mrand
<ubotu> mrand: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Minataku> ubuntu: Saying that over and over doesn't make anyone want to help you
<soulrider> mrand: how about k9copy ?
<mrand> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> Sorry guys, I gotta go.  Later.
<soulrider> ubuntu is a bot guys, dont talk to him!
<voorhees86> what is te best msn software?
<vvv> later and thanks again jhut
<Minataku> soulrider: That's ubotu
<ubuntu> this is the reason why windows will always remain dominant linux isnt helping its forcing people to use windows because they dont want to spend so much time to get simple things to work
<hyuma> thank you ubotu and jhutchins
<hyuma> :))
<dwidmann> define simple
<Moby_Dick> mrdlouisd, when my network card works, both lights flash at the same time
<Minataku> ubuntu: No, when people refuse to listen to suggestions or recieve help, that's where the problem arises
<Minataku> ubuntu: Either knock it off and calm down, or just go away
<ubuntu> you guys are supposed to be so smart and 1337 adn all yet cant help me to hear audio
<Moby_Dick> mrdlouisd, and I used mad wifi then it work
<Alonea> ubuntu: you have checked your mixer right?
<ubuntu> yes
<Minataku> And insulting us is hardly going to get you anywhere
<dwidmann> !attitude | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hyuma> ubotu: I've problem with NTFS HDD and I can't read it in windows because I've page fault error, so I'm triyng to do some fsck from linux for this hard disk.... do you have idea?
<hyuma> !ntfsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> ubuntu: Linux can be easy, but it requires you to learn
<Minataku> You seem to be completely unwilling to learn, so of course it's going to be difficult
<ubuntu> its helping me get over my sadness that linux isnt that good afterall
<Moby_Dick> ubuntu do you get any sounds out of your speakers
<hyuma> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> only ogg i hear
<Minataku> Drop the "Do it all for me" attitude
<ubuntu> welcome sound
<voorhees86> what is te best msn software?
<Moby_Dick> you hear ogg?
<hyuma> voorhees86: I'm using kopete
<hyuma> it's ok
<Alonea> ubuntu: Ok, so you are having trouble playing mp3s?
<Minataku> ubuntu: In that case, it sounds like you don't have any MP3 decoding support if you can play OGG files
<dwidmann> !codecs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voorhees86> my kopete not work very well
<Minataku> Which is completely different from sound not working at all
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubuntu> i told you all that in the beginning :/
<Yorokobi> voorhees86, alternatives for MSN : amsn, gaim, psi, kopete, possibly others
<Minataku> Then why did you complain that your audio wasn't working at all?
<ubuntu> how do i install codecs
<ubuntu> from konsole?
<Alonea> ubuntu: when you try to play an MP3 on amarok it should say something about installing mp3 support. just let it do its thing and you will be fine.
<Moby_Dick> ubuntu what installer are you using, synaptic, kynaptic or adept?
<hyuma> ubuntu with apt-get
<vvv> does anyone know what i need to play a movie as my background?
<ubuntu> it doesnt do that Alonea orelse i woudlnt have been here
<hyuma> vvv what?
<voorhees86> yeah i know , but im asking what is the best?
<dwidmann> voorhees86: that's a matter of opinion
<hyuma> voorhees86: gaim
<mrand> hyuma: vvv wants his X wallpaper to be the output of mplayer
<mrdlouisd> i registered moby thats why my name changed
<vit_> alguien que hable espaol!!!
<mrdlouisd> thanks for the help
<Moby_Dick> ubuntu what package manager are you using?
<vvv> yeah thats what  i want mrand
<vvv> do you know the name of a program that could do that?
<Alonea> ubuntu: ok, so then you are missing libraries. lets see Mplayer has a bunch of binaries. dunno if the package in adept installs those too as I have always done it myself
<ubuntu> whats the command to install the codes for mp3: sudo apt-get .... ???
<hyuma> do you want take a video capture of your desktop, vvv?
<ubuntu> this is very complex
<ubuntu> for me
<mrand> hyuma: he wants his wallpaper to be a movie
<ubuntu> i dont understand
<dwidmann> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Moby_Dick> ubuntu, you need to know the codec name, unless you tell me what package manager you are using
<Alonea> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ubuntu> ok ty
<vvv> i want to make my desktop run movies instead of the movie player
<ubuntu> its too much information
<hyuma> vvv why?
<Hirvinen> !mp3 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> libxinel already is the lastest version it says dwidmann
<Alonea> ubuntu: linux can be a bit dazzling at first, but you got to be patient. I know its frustrating. I was frustrated at first too.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: what program are you using to (attempt to) play the mp3s?
<ubuntu> i dont want much just sound is so basic
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, ubuntu is using amarok
<Moby_Dick> ubuntu, go to the kde menu then, go to system, do you have synaptic or kynaptic in the list?
<vvv> hyuma i dual screen and i see alot of people doing it
<ubuntu> i dont even know if mp3 codecs is causing it its just that\
<mrand> vvv: even if there was a way to do it, it wouldn't work with transparent applications, so the only way you'd be able to see the movie is if you weren't running any programs, but then you'd have your icons in the way of the movie.  X.Org is not windows 95
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: wouldn't happen to know if he's running dapper or edgy would you?
<ubuntu> i dont hear audio in amarok
<Minataku> ubuntu: Perhaps Amarok isn't configured correctly
<dwidmann> ubuntu: it's not muted or something silly like that is it?
<Yorokobi> 2.6 kernel so edgy or feisty
<Hirvinen> ubuntu: Have you followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<ubuntu> no its not muted both master and pcm slides are in the green
<Alonea> ubuntu: mp3 codec isn't installed by default I dont think
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: 2.6 kernel would also include breezy hoary and warty
<ubuntu> in mixer
<Yorokobi> *shrug*
<hyuma> vvv :O
<vvv> i see mrand
<vit_> holas!!!!
<dwidmann>  If it's pre-edgy, ubuntu could possibly be using the GStreamer engine instead of the Xine engine, especially in a GNOME setup
<Yorokobi> vvv, vlc supports using the desktop as a movie player
<vvv> ah i will download that
<hyuma> vvv maybe VLC do it?
<mrand> Yorokobi: but does it work with transparent applications too?
<vvv> ah hyuma i just want to be able to spin my cube and look at movies on every side while its spinning. just for fun
<Alonea> ubuntu: I think the packaged you need is libxine-extracodecs
<vvv> i will download vlc through add/remove
<hyuma> vvv do you have beryl so?
<vvv> but i am having one problem with beryl.. i can't seem to add different wallpapers to different sides of the cube
<Yorokobi> mrand ... um, keep the desktop clear of apps ? :)
<Yorokobi> or use Beryl
<mrand> :-P
<Moby_Dick> What about the repositories, he probably doesn't have his sources.list file setup to get restricted files
<vvv> i see in general  options, desktop background desktop manager support viewports
<vvv> when i turn that on.. my other desktops are transparent
<Yorokobi> KDE does not support viewports (very well)
<vvv> ah i see
<Yorokobi> You end up with one desktop via KDE and 4+ viewports with beryl
<hyuma> hey anyone knows audio program like adobe audition ?
<dwidmann> ubuntu, can you check something for me? in amarok go to settings -> configure amarok -> engine ->. What engine is selected?
<vvv> i can't reply to you hyuma in private
<hyuma> ok vvv
<hawk_> hello eveyone nice to see you all
<dwidmann> Hi hawk_
<hyuma> !audition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyuma> !audio editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> hyuma: what does adobe audition do . .. I've never used it
<hyuma> audition is for mixing audio
<dwidmann> The only audio editing program I've heard about that gets any hype in FOSS-land is audacity
<hawk_> anyone know of a good fps or stradigy game for linux with or with out wine
<hyuma> it's advanced audio editor audition
<dwidmann> !audacity | hyuma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> hawk_, any of the Quake games
<vvv> so basically as long as i use beryl i'm limited to one wallpaper on my desktop for every side of the cube?
<hyuma> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> !info audicity
<dwidmann> gah,
<ubotu> Package audicity does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Yorokobi> vvv, oh sure, make me move to my desktop so I can use beryl :)
<hawk_> Yorokobi: thanks, dos that work in native linux or wine
<dwidmann> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<hyuma> mmm
<dwidmann> there we go
* dwidmann claps
<Yorokobi> hawk_, both. But they work better with the linux native binaries
<hyuma> dwidmann: I try it now and i tell you if it's good
<hawk_> Yorokobi ok thanks for your help, do you know where i can get a how to on seting it up native
<dwidmann> The Doom games and UT games work also hawk_
<vvv> yoro =)
<vvv> ah, i'm such a linux newb i don't even know how to get that matrix wallpaper =(**
<dwidmann> hawk_: at any rate, you have to buy the game(s) (it's not free, should be relatively cheap), as you'll be needing a license number or something of that nature
<hyuma> dwidmann: no, audacity is very poor program, I need something more professional
<Chemicalvamp> i think i broke adept! :((
<mrand> hyuma: lol
<NightBird> question, can I resize my ntfs partition in the live cd so that I can make space to install kubuntu?
<dwidmann> hyuma, that's the only one I k now of, sorry :(
<mrand> hyuma: that is an april fools joke??
<pagansmind> www.ardour.org daw
<hyuma> no mrand
<hyuma> wait I show you what I'm looking for
<pagansmind> rosegarden i like
<Moby_Dick> I am trying to install Qt from the source files on their website, does anybody think this could cause conflicts with my current Qt installation?
<hitmanWilly> hyuma: try mixx
<dwidmann> Moby_Dick: no, not if you install them somewhere "safe", put them somewhere like /opt/ and th ey won't interfere with anything
<vvv> i don't think my sound will ever work well in linux.. only my 2 front speakers work its so annoying
<hawk_> dwidmann: have the game quake 1,2 and doom 95 now i just need to find them
<hyuma> ok hitmanWilly
<Yorokobi> hawk_, check the repositories (quake, q2, q3a are there) but you need the game CD/DVD as well
<Moby_Dick> I am installing them so I can install k3b 1.0, so when I configure k3b how do I find the new Qt.
<hyuma> http://www.softmag.no/bilder/adobe_audition_s3.jpg
<hyuma> this is adobe audition
<calamari> how do I set the default web browser to firefox?
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: could it be that i have the legacy GPU? my card is BFG nVidia GeForce 7950 GT OC
<hawk_> Yorokobi: thanks
<Yorokobi> calamari, Kmenu -> System Settings -> Default Applications
<Chemicalvamp> yup i broke it... please look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13472/
<mrand> hyuma: if audacity does not have a feature you want, there may be a plug-in that provides it.
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, a 7950 is not legacy
<dwidmann> Sesshoumaru: that's no legacy GPU! that things still very fresh
<calamari> Yorokobi: thanks a lot!
<pagansmind> http://linux-sound.org/
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: LOL
<hyuma> mrand: I don't think that audacity will have a plugin that will load video on multitrack mode with audio to sync both
<pagansmind> cinderella
<dwidmann> The latest one that support was pullef ro in the main driver is the GeForce4 GPUs
<Minataku> Yeah, only ATI cards are "legacy" in Linux after 6 months, not nVidia cards
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i didn't know that legacy meant "old"
<leiar> cinelerra
<Yorokobi> heh
<Chemicalvamp> i messed it up huh?
<pagansmind> for video editing
<hawk_> ok what do i do after i have installed the packege
<dik> ,     ,   ,      ?=)
<leiar> pagansmind: cinerella
<Yorokobi> Okay, who remembers the ubotu command to bring up the adept fix ?
<Yorokobi> !ru | dik
<ubotu> dik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vvv> how do i bring my sound icon back to to the system tray?
<Chemicalvamp> i know what i did.. umm "deb [WWW]  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/" is on line 1
<Sesshoumaru> i swear.. i have the worst compatible computer for linux
<dwidmann> when it comes to video editing, it's looking like Kdenlive has a ton of potential
<Yorokobi> vvv, open kmix
<vvv> ah ty
<Chemicalvamp> and tis is the error E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<avvalon>  Can someone tell me the fastest file transfer from Ubuntu to Windows from a remote Ubuntu box?
<ubuntu> http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntuandvistamf2.jpg
<vvv> i enabled surround center and side sound. and still only front sound works
<Chemicalvamp> so if i delete line 1 im all good again right?
<mrand> dik: `/j #ubuntu-ru`
<leiar> dwidmann: what about cinerella? I'm about to pick out a programme to use on my pupils. I thought cinerella was the one..
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, what does the first line look like ?
<dwidmann> thought its name was cinelerra .... I couldn't get it to compile last I tried ...
<compilerwriter> I am getting a gtk warning about can't open a terminal on  "192.168.0.104:0.0".  Am I correct in believing that this is because my box is headless and I am having an xsession via XDCMP?
<Chemicalvamp> well in the first field "deb" second is "http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/" and i put edgy in distro field
<vvv> is thier a link that would help me get my sound card working correctly
<avvalon> Oh and security isn't important for my file transfer
<soulrider> vv theres probably something on the forums, have you ever been there?
<dwidmann> vvv: go into kmix and turn on "duplicate front"
<soulrider> theres tons of help
<leiar> dwidmann: Cinerella is a princess cinelerra is a video editing programme..
<vvv> i have tried findins stuff on ubuntu forums but i couldn't find anything that helped me
<compilerwriter> That and I am getting a warning about being unable to find X libraries.
<vvv> most of the stuff i find is very outdated
<soulrider> aww vv, that sucks
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, it should be deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<dwidmann> leiar: and that means I was right? Hurray
<vvv> yeah the two speakers tha work work nicely but only those 2 work =(
<Chemicalvamp> i sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yorokobi> avvalon, does the remote ubuntu box have SSH server?
<dwidmann> vvv: did you try turning on the duplicate front switch in kmix?
<avvalon> Yorokobi, yes but it's INCREDIBLY slow even on a cable connection on that end and a 3MB DSL connection on this end
<leiar> dwidmann: did I say cinerella? Well, it's late in Norway. I'd better go to bed..
<dwidmann> night then leiar
<vvv> dwid is that the green light close to the top?
<dwidmann> yeah
<Yorokobi> vvv, sometimes you have to use alsamixer to enable the other channels
<dwidmann> one of many
<leiar> night
<Yorokobi> avvalon, you could use scp or sftp (ssh ftp)
<vvv> yeah thats the only one that works it was enabled by default, then i turned on the other ones surround, center, side
<Chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13476/ is my sorces.list
<vvv> but i stil only get sound through my front
<Yorokobi> avvalon, the slowness is due to <1MB upstream on the remote end if it is using cable
<avvalon> Arg.. that would explain the slow speed.
<avvalon> Does that apply to any kind of transfer?
<Yorokobi> It applies to most cable/dsl connections
<Chemicalvamp> ok now adept will load
<vvv> what does mux do? its at 0
<avvalon> So even setting my particular directory as an FTP server isn't going to fix it?
<Yorokobi> Eg. I have a 7MB down and 1MB up with my DSL (faster than the cable comcast offers in my area) :)
<Yorokobi> avvalon, nothing is going to change it if the remote is on cable ... except getting a T1 or better
<avvalon> LOL, alright thanks Yorokobi.. I guess I'm going to be here awhile on my 4 gig directory
<Yorokobi> haha, yes, you will
<vvv> are their any settings i have off that i should have on or the other way around?
<Chemicalvamp> Yorokobi: i did fetch update, but there are no upgrades like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade says there should
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Yorokobi> upgrade to feisty or upgrade KDE to 3.5.6 ?
<Chemicalvamp> update my edgy 6.10 to 7.04
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main
<Yorokobi> That should be the first line of the sources.list
<N6REJ> anyone know how to "map" a smb folder so it always shows up mounted on the desktop?
<soulrider> hey N6REJ, i got no idea
<N6REJ> I wnat k3b to always store my mp3's on the server
<N6REJ> hey soul
<Sesshoumaru> does anyone know where to get a windows font pack? (for wine)
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, add the mount + options to /etc/fstab
<compilerwriter> How would one go about finding out where there X Libraries are kept?
<N6REJ> Yorokobi: explain more pleasE?
<soulrider> fstab works with smb shares ?
<Yorokobi> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<N6REJ> Yorokobi: these are smb shares
<soulrider> compilerwriter: are you missing libraries ?
<Yorokobi> Should work ... test it and see
<N6REJ> weird, ok.
<Chemicalvamp> Yorokobi: still no updates (cant do full upgrade)
<Yorokobi> ahh maybe not
<hitmanWilly> mount it as type samba
* Yorokobi thinks a little harder 
<compilerwriter> No soulrider I don't think I am missing them.
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: how?
<soulrider> ok compilerwriter
<philphoto> ok folks, I need someone with some powerful magic.
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: smbclient shows them fine.
<compilerwriter> soulrider I have come across a configure that can't find them.
<N6REJ> philphoto: you change your nick again?
<soulrider> compilerwriter: i guess if you know the name of one fo them you can just do a "locate <name>" and see where they are
<philphoto> N6REJ:  I'm formerly philfo
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, it should work if the network is started before the disks/partitions are mounted
<soulrider> compilerwriter: maybe you just dont have them installed
<philphoto> yeah, did another install.  clean, on a clean drive
<N6REJ> lol figures.
<soulrider> try to apt-get install them
<hitmanWilly> in /etc/fstab where you normally put the filesystem type, just put samba
<N6REJ> philphoto: cool, btw fiesty is great
<philphoto> i did a bad thing
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, *shrug*
<soulrider> anyone here tried arch linux ?
<philphoto> I loaded feisty & it was buggy as hell
<N6REJ> hitmanWilly: ok, so if I have a folder on the server named /home/mp3 the I put that in /etc/fstab?
<icetbr> hello, is it possible to remove the Actions entry from kmenu?
<N6REJ> hitman the servers name is "driftwood"
<compilerwriter> I did apt-get install xlibs-dev and the others already.
<N6REJ> philphoto: no way, it solved all my problems :D
<philphoto> I tried to load up winxp on my old 40GB drive, but wasn't aware that location was where my master boot record was.
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, I am the type to glance over instructions so I missed a key part of the upgrade when I tried it (both times :) ), are you following those instructions exactly?
<N6REJ> philphoto: lol easy fix.
<philphoto> so now I'm talking with you all from the live CD
<philphoto> and need a walk thru
<philphoto> if that's possible.
<N6REJ> !grub | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<philphoto> thanks, back in a sec
<soulrider> philphoto: whata re you having trouble doing ? maybe i can help
<Chemicalvamp> In Adept Manager go to Manage Repositories and enable edgy-proposed.. what is this one?
<philphoto> read my previous msg's
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, it should be feisty-proposed
<N6REJ> soulrider: he lost linux grub boot record because he installed xp after nix lol
<Yorokobi> I think ... let me checj
<soulrider> Chemicalvamp: you upgrading ?
<Chemicalvamp>  have edgy
<N6REJ> btdt
<compilerwriter> soulrider so I should apt-get install what pray tell.
<Yorokobi> check
<philphoto> well, the best way to learn is to fail
<Chemicalvamp> right now i have edgy 6.10 fully upgraded
<dwidmann> philphoto: at what point did you load feisty? Doesn't seem too buggy right now :3
<N6REJ> philphoto: yep, you may have to do it a couple of times to get it right phil
<philphoto> not so much fail, but learn how to pull yourself out of the bad situations
<soulrider> philphoto: recovering grub is rather easy, read hte guide, but if you dont understand something just ask us
<philphoto> ok, give me a minute
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, I'm wrong. edgy-proposed is correct
<philphoto> tehn I'll talk with you about my feisty beef
<dwidmann> philphoto: more specifically, to pull yourself out of the bad situations without reinstalling
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha, I just realized what I said....
<philphoto> exactly
<vvv> anyone here happen to use a dell and a problem with audio?
<dwidmann> vvv: my little brothers computer (formerly mine) had issues with audio ... it was some for integrated sound, used the intel8x0 driver
<Chemicalvamp> no we're BOTH wrong.. look close it says "/"
<hitmanWilly> its //<windows box name>/<shared folder name> <mount point> smbfs
<dwidmann> what channel controlled what was really messy
<Chemicalvamp> for amd64
<vvv> i have intergrated sound also sigmatel though.. what did you do to fix it dwid?
<Yorokobi> 64 ... oooooh. Small detail, that.
<dwidmann> vvv: ran my head through a wall, built a new computer
<philphoto> actually, I need to change the first IDE master in my BIOS if possible.  OR install GRUB on my drive where this build of Kubuntu is loaded
<Chemicalvamp> how was http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntuandvistamf2.jpg this done
<vvv> haha, i figured i might as well just buy a new audio card
<vvv> since i'm running off intergrated at the moment anyways
<dwidmann> vvv: I'd recommend this as the least stressful thing to do
<Yorokobi> okay Chemicalvamp, so you have "deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/ ./" (notice the ./) ??
<Chemicalvamp> yeah im already upgrading now
<Yorokobi> so ... its working ?
<vvv> its been killing me. thats what i'll do then.. its the only reason i go back to windows to watch movies and so on
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: I can remember three things about that dist-upgrade process that really annoyed me :(
<xnitex> okay i'm trying to update kde 3.5.5 to 3.5.6
<xnitex> and i am at the  announcement page and i copy and paste deb with the link to it in terminal and it gives me a bash: deb: command not found return?
<xnitex> >.<
<xnitex> help?
<Yorokobi> dwidmann, me too. Postfix, sasl2-bin, and adept being a poor replacement for dselect :)
<Yorokobi> oh yeah, beryl
<dwidmann> 1) You upgrade all of kde (150mb? ...) so you can upgrade everything again, woohoo 2) it runs apt-get update not once (ideal), not twice (gah), but three times!! 3) when it runs into problems it doesn't let you know, and when it reboots with those problems, you can run into things like say, kernel panics and other fun like I did :( Took me hours to fix that ....
<Yorokobi> ouch, dwidmann. Your pain makes mine look like a carpet burn
<philphoto> in konsole at the grub prompt I show grub file in two locations: hd1,0  and hd2,0
<philphoto> any opinions on which I use?
<jhutchins> vvv: Did you try that troubleshooting page?  Did anything there help?
<dwidmann> Yorokobi: and I waited a week for the upgrades to download before I did it, that's what made it burn worse :(
<jhutchins> philphoto: How did you arrive at this dual installation?
<philphoto> I got greedy
<jhutchins> philphoto: Doesn't seem like a very common problem, only solution I can imagine is to try each one and see what they do.
<jhutchins> philphoto: Where is your kubuntu install?
<philphoto> the one I've put the most development into is on /sdb
<Yorokobi> fdisk, format, re-instaaaall, doo-dah, doo-dah
<jhutchins> philphoto: Which is mostlikely hd2
<philphoto> gotcha.
<philphoto> worst case scenario, I boot up here again & switch.
<jhutchins> philphoto: Yep.
<philphoto> thanks, all
<philphoto> now, my hd2 is not 1st IDE master though which is where the master boot record WAS before WinXP formatted then didn't complete the install.
<pollyo> Do they have anything that will allow firefox to run activex?
<philphoto> is there going to be a problem with that?
<jhutchins> pollyo: Not that I know of.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, why would u want to do that?
<Chemicalvamp> Yorokobi: !source-o-matic is what i needed for the adept fix
<jhutchins> pollyo: That's a feature, by the way.
<jhutchins> pollyo: Makes it much more secure.
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, noscript ?
<Yorokobi> :)
<Yorokobi> pollyo, this is probably as close to getting activex as you can get: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<pollyo> jhutchins: I wanted it for my sister.  She uses walgreens to do photos and on windows she was able to use an activex feature.
<jhutchins> xnitex: Right, deb is not a comand.  What are you working from?
<pollyo> Yorokobi: Yes.  I have that installed but the photos do not come up with the activex photo uploader that it installs.
<xnitex> ubuntu edgy on kde session
<jhutchins> pollyo: Possibly gimp or picassa would please her.
<xnitex> i'm just did a request install on kubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> xnitex: I mean what instructions?
<hitmanWilly> activex = please come crack my computer
<pollyo> jhutchins: She is happy with the applications on the linux just not the web setup on walgreens without the activex.
<xnitex> the Http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: They have an option to only allow activex from sites you trust.
<Yorokobi> javascript = pdf = jpg = activex = make me vulnerable
<Chemicalvamp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jhutchins> xnitex: c'mon, man, which page?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: until someone gets you with a phishing site
<xnitex> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<jhutchins> xnitex: Basically you just add the 3.5.6 repo and do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: PHishing sites would they also get someone downloading a debian package?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: true...
<xnitex> and i've also been having problems installing and compiling themes and such from http://kde-look.org
<xnitex> but i'll get on to that after this is finished
<philphoto> ok, GRUB has been placed somewhere that BIOS will see it.  wish me luck.  see   you all in a few
<vvv_> i need to add something to  /etc/modprobe.d/options, but it says i don't have premission
<vvv_> how do i get premission?
<Yorokobi> prefix the command with sudo
<vvv_> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/options
<vvv_> like that?
<Yorokobi> yep
<nosrednaekim> no..."kdesu"
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: but with a deb pkg, you have to actively install it whereas with activex all you would have to do is agree to run it
<nosrednaekim> instead of sudo
<vvv_> kdesu?
<vvv_> ok i'll try that
<Yorokobi> dochidemo
<Yorokobi> both work
<nosrednaekim> no..... not with x programs..
<nosrednaekim> *X and KDE
<xnitex> ok i did what you said after adding the respositories from the kubuntudisupgrade wiki page
<Yorokobi> nosrednaekim, try it: sudo kate /something
<Yorokobi> it works fine
<Yorokobi> ... so long as you do it from konsole :)
<nosrednaekim> hmm... you are right...I apologize...most KDE apps don't wok that way
<xnitex> and during the dist upgrade preparing the upgrade it came back with an error during update and i dont understand why i'm using wifi and right next to the router but it gave me a failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<oicu812> went from suse 10.1 to ubuntu 6.1 today
<vvv_> kdesu worked for me.. i'm sure the other one would too =) gonna restart and see if it helped
* oicu812 does snoopy dance
<Chemicalvamp> oicu812, wich do you now preffer?
<xnitex> :[
<Chemicalvamp> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Yorokobi> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oicu812> ubuntu
<oicu812> finally i dont have to tar
<oicu812> and compile
<Chemicalvamp> lol i still like !botsnack most
<oicu812> and have it not work
<peanutb> oicu812, i esecially hated RPMs
<hitmanWilly> oicu812, kinda sux when ur distro's in bed with the enemy, too
<oicu812> i got redhat rps to work though
<oicu812> oh jah enemy eh
<pollyo> ! reaktivate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reaktivate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oicu812> i thought that i had erased my back -up partition but i didnt even screw that up
<oicu812> still got all my bsg episodes
<forham> hi
<forham> Yorokobi,
<forham> you here
<forham> Chemicalvamp,
<Yorokobi> scary
<Chemicalvamp> uh huh
<forham> thanks for your help
<forham> http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntuvistaxglry1.jpg
<forham> thats a screenshot
<forham> of me in here :)
<Yorokobi> Cool
<Chemicalvamp> how is that done? lol
<forham> ;P
<forham> magic
<Chemicalvamp> !magic
<NightBird> whoa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> so is that one screen a copy of vmware running full screen with vista installed on it?
<Chemicalvamp> ohh vmware
<Chemicalvamp> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<NightBird> or one of the other accelerations?
<NightBird> er... not accelerations, but virtual machines
<azmodean> exit
<forham> NightBird, nice try but that doesnt explain the rotating cube huh :)
<NightBird> forham: that's easy
<NightBird> that would be beryl
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with compiz?
<forham> not when the host os is vista :)
<NightBird> pollyo: I know of it.... but the only experience i have is with beryl which is a branch of it
<NightBird> forham: I was assuming a guest os of Vista
<pollyo> NighBird: Thanks.
<forham> kubuntu yes
<nosrednaekim> wait a sec... there was just some OSS project to port the rotating cube to vista
<forham> kubunti as guest
<azmodean> I'm trying to compile and install the latest stable kernel build on kubuntu, would this be the place to ask for help, or shoud I look for a kernel-oriented channel?
<forham> that doesnt explain the cube tho NightBird
<NightBird> hm.... maybe xgl in cygwin?  But I think that would only affect the X windows and not regular windows programs so that's out
<forham> lol
<NightBird> yeah, some open source version available for windows vista/xp that duplicates the same effect
<forham> see not see easy afterall huh ;')
<Yorokobi> azmodean, you want to compile your own kernel ?
<forham> its still pretty kewl ;)
<nosrednaekim> yeah,,,
<azmodean> well I've compiled it, but I seem to be running into an initrd issue
<azmodean> my symptoms match an issue that seems to have come up with yaird a year or so ago, but the reccommended fixes don't do anything for me
<forham> NightBird,  xgl is opensource :)
<vvv> what do i do to make vlc play a movie as my x wallpaper
<NightBird> forham: yeah, I know...
<NightBird> forham: I also know that there is a cygwin implementation of it
<forham> yeah but that one has issue like you said
<NightBird> what, that it doesn't handle the windows desktop as well?
<NightBird> of course not.... it's sitting ontop of the windows desktop as an extension
<forham> yeah
<NightBird> so it's some rotating cube effect for vista with kubuntu running in a virtual machine?
<NightBird> hm...
<forham> but stardock the company that made the vista ui is working on an xgl clone
<NightBird> oh really
<NightBird> I wonder if that's included in the package that I bought...
<forham> yeah
* NightBird is using a vista like skin
<forham> you are right nightbird
<pollyo> Anyone running KVM?
<forham> its an app that clones xgl on windows
<forham> but not as rich of course
<xnitex> okay how do i remove a link from the source line
<vvv> does anyone know how to make vlc play a movie as my wallpaper?
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: tried... it didn't work..
<xnitex> that i put into it and now it won't let me run adept
<xnitex> >.<
<pollyo> nonsrednaekim: Do you run qemu/kqemu ?
<forham> nice emo of pinching eyes z
<forham> xnitex,
<nosrednaekim> pollyo: I was trying...
<NightBird> forham: what's the name?
<nosrednaekim> didn't work (at least for botting a cd
<nosrednaekim> *booting
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: I've had success with the qemu/kqemu.
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: This machine can not run kvm.
<xnitex> t not as rich of course
<xnitex> [20:10:24]  <xnitex> okay how do i remove a link from the source line
<xnitex> [20:10:25]  <vvv> does anyone know how to make vlc play a movie as my wallpaper?
<xnitex> [20:10:29]  <nosrednaekim> pollyo: tried... it didn't work..
<xnitex> [20:10:30]   Signoff: ubuntu (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<xnitex> [20:10:30]  <xnitex> that i put into it and now it won't let me run adept
<xnitex> [20:10:33]  <xnitex> >.<
<xnitex> [20:10:58]  <pollyo> nonsrednaekim: Do you run qemu/kqemu ?
<xnitex> [20:11:25]  <forham> nice emo of pinching eyes z
<xnitex> [20:11:27]  <forham> xnitex,
<xnitex> [20:11:51]  <nosrednaekim> pollyo: I was trying...
<xnitex> [20:11:54]   Signoff: pauljw ("Leaving")
<xnitex> [20:11:56]  <NightBird> forham: what's the name?
<xnitex> [20:11:59]  <nosrednaekim> didn't work (at least for botting a cd
<xnitex> [20:12:10]  <nosrednaekim> *booting
<xnitex> shit sorry
<NightBird> >_>
<xnitex> :[[[[
<xnitex> i was trying to paste the error gyahh
<xnitex> E: Type 'http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<xnitex> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<xnitex> there?
<NightBird> be more careful next time
<xnitex> :[[[
<xnitex> help?
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Betzefer> any 1 knows how to put the network connection icon in the tray bar when connected ?
<forham> the name NightBird
<NightBird> xnitex: post your /etc/apt/sources.list in one of the paste sites
<Betzefer> any 1 knows how to put the network connection icon in the tray bar when connected ?
<vvv> xnitex i'm not sure what your reply was to my question
<nosrednaekim> Betzefer: wlanassistant?
<Betzefer> what ?
<Betzefer> dont u know the 2 little computers in the taskbar ?
<Betzefer> like in windows
<Betzefer> ?
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: You can boot from the actual CD drive or from an ISO file.
<pollyo> nosrednaekim: Using qemu.
<moby_python> Betzefer are you using a dial up connection?
<intelikey> Betzefer which window ?
<Betzefer> router
<Betzefer> hmm the two little computers in the traybar
<Betzefer> when u are connected to the web
<Betzefer> just like windows
<Betzefer> i have it on my backtrack cd
<Betzefer> it uses kde 2
<xnitex> okay i took out the repository entry i incorrectly typed in in kedit
<xnitex> and its not letting me save it
<Betzefer> as well
<xnitex> ???
* intelikey shrugs...   "i don't do windows"
<sandi> hi
<intelikey> xnitex kdesu
<sandi> does anybody knows http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html ?
<xnitex> sorry - kedit unable to make a backup of the original file and just lets me click ok?
<xnitex> i dont understand what u mean by kdesu?
<intelikey> !kdesu > xnitex
<Betzefer> no one knows how to ?
<wolferine> Betzefer, knows what (just walked in) ?
<Betzefer> nope
<Betzefer> i asked a couple of minuts ago
<Betzefer> u know the two little computers down in the taskbar ?
<Betzefer> when u connect to the web
<Betzefer> ?
<Yorokobi> Betzefer, no
<moby_python> It must be a specific program.
<Yorokobi> I'm not familiar with that
<Betzefer> like in windows
<xnitex> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by an incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem?
<wolferine> Betzefer, in windows or ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<intelikey> wolferine he's wanting to minimize the connection app to the taskbar
<Betzefer> kubuntu
<wolferine> Betzefer, what about it?
<Betzefer> how do i make it to apper
<Betzefer> ?
<Betzefer> cause i dont have it now
<wolferine> Betzefer, why do you want it?
<Betzefer> i have it when i use my kse backtrack cd
<Betzefer> i like it
<wolferine> Betzefer, u wireless?
<Betzefer> instead of doing ifconfig
<wolferine> Betzefer, u wireless?
<xnitex> ok i just took out the line and it loaded up
<Betzefer> nope
<wolferine> hmm
<Betzefer> lan
<moby_python> try running kppp
<xnitex> but when i try to upgrade the distro it gives me an error
<wolferine> well, you can add a icon in your taskbar I think
<wolferine> that will monitor your network
<wolferine> right click the area, then see if you can add
<wolferine> if you want something more advanced, there is lots out there
<Betzefer> i donsent have an option that talks about networks
<xnitex> an error during update menu pops up after it offers me to upgrade the distro
<xnitex> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Betzefer> like what ?
<xnitex> ??? :[[[
<wolferine> Betzefer, on the app bar, or at the end?
<wolferine> well, I use gDesklets, cause I have ubuntu
<Betzefer> next 2 the clock
<wolferine> but I am sure it will work in KDE as well
<Betzefer> whats that ?
<xnitex> help?
<wolferine> google it man :)
<xnitex> plz?
<moby_python> Betzefer do you have kppp in your kmenu > internet> kppp?
<wolferine> xnitex, one at a time please
<Betzefer> ya
<wolferine> Betzefer, its just not worth waste time on that one little thing, if you want more, google gDEsktlets
<wolferine> its cool
<moby_python> have you tried running that?
<wolferine> not like Beryl cool, but its nice
<Betzefer> that would help me ?
<wolferine> xnitex, so you need to edit your sources.list
<xnitex> no i'm past that part
<wolferine> well, you need to edit it again
<xnitex> okay with what and for?
<wolferine> take out the us in us.archive
<wolferine> get it from a different site
<wolferine> or wait a day or two
<xnitex> in every entry?
<wolferine> just the one that matches the error
<xnitex> and i got it from the wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<xnitex> ?
<xnitex> i've already passed that part
<xnitex> i'm on the gzip error part?
<xnitex> :[
<wolferine> get it from a different site...
<xnitex> yeah like my n00b ass knows where to get a diff site when thats from the official site
<xnitex> :[
<wolferine> i already told you
<xnitex> a different site is what u told me
<wolferine> take out the us
<xnitex> in every repo entry in the list?
<xnitex> :O
<wolferine> just the ONE that gave the error
<wolferine> i hate repeating myself
<xnitex> dude okay you're still on my first prob
<xnitex> and you aren't listening to me
<wolferine> you should read what I wrote
<xnitex> i finished that
<xnitex> perhaps you should listen to what i write
<wolferine> you tried another sire?
<wolferine> site*
<xnitex> no i took out the bad entry
<intelikey> xnitex perhaps you should.
<xnitex> from the jriddel one
<wolferine> good luck
<xnitex> i load adept
<Yorokobi> xnitex, are you using Kubuntu 64 ?
<xnitex> it runs now
<xnitex> i am using edgy
<xnitex> ubuntu
<xnitex> with kde 3.5.5 running
<xnitex> using adept and i do fetch updates
<Yorokobi> why are you using the jriddel repo?
<philfo1> oh goodness.
<xnitex> i'm not i took it out
<BluesKaj> I have no fglrx drivers on the system...they were wiped off ...need to reinstall ...tried to go back to an earlier date xserver-xorg but no luck ...any ideas ?
<xnitex> after i do fetch updates it brings up upgrade wizard
<xnitex> a new version of kubuntu is available click next if you wish to upgrade, and i do so
<wolferine> ah, I think I understand you now
<wolferine> but you still dont have to remove the entire line
<xnitex> get to downloading and verying the upgrade took that works
<philfo1> ok, I happened to get most of this back up & running, BUT I'm not on the install or hd that I want to be.
<wolferine> and you werent clear on what EXACTLY the issue was
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, synaptic has a roll-back option you could try
<xnitex> click finish to close adept package manager
<xnitex> distrobution upgrade pops up
<xnitex> updating kubuntu to 7.04
<BluesKaj> no way to get to X ...I'm on TTY , Yorokobi
<xnitex> on the preparing upgrade part when its fetching everything
<xnitex> it comes up with an error
<xnitex> a problem occured during the update, this is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry
<Chemicalvamp> same fetching file 115 of 855 at 50kb/s 5 hours remaining
<xnitex> and i have done that 029203920390239023902390239 times already
<xnitex> and i'm on it right now, so i dont see the problem being there
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, do you want to get the fglrx drivers or roll-back X or both?
<xnitex> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) is what pops up
<intelikey> !feisty | xnitex
<ubotu> xnitex: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i got the resolution fixed!
<Sesshoumaru> thanks
<xnitex> uhm okay?
<Yorokobi> xnitex, replace the us with gb and try it again
<xnitex> ok
<BluesKaj> tried rolling back X , it wont' work without the fglrx drivers
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what did you do?
<xnitex> gb.archive is the second entry in the repo list
<xnitex> so its ALREADY there?
<Sesshoumaru> err.. not sure.. chnaged the resolution with a different thing..
<Sesshoumaru> but it worked cause of the cfgs
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Yorokobi> xnitex, so remove the us one
<xnitex> almost everyone of them is a us one
<xnitex> ???
<xnitex> so i should remove all of them is what you are saying besides the http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-propsed main one?
<Yorokobi> dude, xnitex : your problem is with the edgy-proposed with us. Nuke it
<Yorokobi> not the others
<intelikey> sudo sed 's/us.archive/nl.archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yorokobi> intelikey, too many changes there
<xnitex> thats the only one that closely matches deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<LINI_IX> hy can nybody help me pls my screen resolution changed to 640x480 and i cant change it back
<Chemicalvamp> i might be of some help i JUST did this
<xnitex> ??? and there is no us in front of it?
<xnitex> :[[[
<Yorokobi> xnitex, deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main is the ONLY edgy-proposed entry you need. The others (just edgy) don't change
<pagansmind> humm
<Chemicalvamp> are you doing genaric, i386, or am64?
<Yorokobi> or need to be removed
<intelikey> LINI_IX did you change the vidio driver ?
<xnitex> ok so yeah
<Chemicalvamp> xnitex: it should look like this deb - http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ - / for i386 ! - seperates fields
<LINI_IX> non it changed bi itself
<xnitex> i took out that line i pasted
<xnitex> and it still gives me the same error when fetching packages to upgrade kubuntu
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with Reaktivate?
<Chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yorokobi> xnitex, well then. prefix it with #
<Chemicalvamp> show it to me
<xnitex> hrm?
<ubuntu> Hello all.....I just installed Kubuntu and restarted and windows loaded and GRUB didn't show up...so I followed the various guides teling me to use the terminal to mess with grub, but when I use the find command it can't it can't find anything.
<Chemicalvamp> show me the error
<Chemicalvamp> use the website to paste it
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, what are you using for find ?
<ubuntu> terminal>grub   "find /boot/grub/stage1" is what the guide said to do
<xnitex> ChemicalVamp : Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> LINI_IX   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    is how to redefine the vidio settings.  then restarting the xserver ( [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]  )    should make it to where you can adjust the settings from within the gui app.
<xnitex> hrm?
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, try find / -name stage1 ... but /boot/grub/ is where stage1 is located
<xnitex> i'm a cunt hair away from having no hair left or walking away because i dont understand?
<xnitex> perhaps someone could rd with me to help fix this?
<forham> Yorokobi, i still have the same issue :(
<forham> let me start up kubuntu at the far side of the kube
<forham> and ask again as ubuntu
<Chemicalvamp> xnitex, type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp no.
<intelikey> kdesu   not sudo
<Chemicalvamp> thats just what i did
<intelikey> !kdesu | Chemicalvamp
<ubotu> Chemicalvamp: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<m4ntis> yoro:  I tried exactly that and I still got an Error 15: file not found
<freeza> does anyone know how to make an alias to have my eth0 which is my wireless to go to wlan0?
<xnitex> okay either way
<xnitex> its opened now
<intelikey> !worksforme | Chemicalvamp
<ubotu> Chemicalvamp: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xnitex> now what chemical?
<Chemicalvamp> open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it, click paste and copy the link here and show it to us
<taz_> Hello. I'm new Linux user and I'm looking for a full transparency shell.
<Chemicalvamp> i agree with intelikey . im new didnt know thanks intelikey
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, try ' ls /boot/grub' is there a stage1 there ? i
<m4ntis> well that may be a problem...."no such directory"
<Yorokobi> taz_, if you have beryl up and running you can use konsole-alpha or tweak beryl to give the same effect to yukuake
<m4ntis> maybe the isntall didn't work right
<Chemicalvamp> but paste the sorces.list in that site and click paste, and give us the link
<xnitex> dude i pasted the error in here chemicalvamp without having to use that
<taz_> Yorokobi: Erf... Does beryl need lot of RAM?
<xnitex> and i dont even know what syntax to use
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, yeah. No /boot/grub is not good unless you're using a different boot loader (LILO ??)
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp welcome.    saves trying to sort out the problems with permissions if you don't tell them to do things that will muck up perms.   less stress for all.
<xnitex> IM A NEWBIE?
<flaccid> i have permission denied/cannot access my optical drive, what should i do
<Yorokobi> taz_, it needs a decent video card
<intelikey> flaccid what is the fs on it ?
<Chemicalvamp> xnitex, did you already add the repository for the update?
<taz_> Yorokobi: I have ATI Radeon Xpress200M.
<xnitex> what repository, CHRIST
<Yorokobi> taz_, you can get a partial transparency with konsole
<xnitex> I have all the repos in there
<xnitex> The upgrade distro is already to the point of "preparing the upgrade"
<flaccid> intelikey: it seems that only kde/hald has problems mounting it. doing a mount /media/cdrom0 works as a normal user
<intelikey> taz looked at eterm ?
<xnitex> and it is fetching and says fetching complete and brings up the error window
<taz_> Yorokobi: yeah I know
<taz_> intelikey: nop, only use Konsole
<m4ntis> well, let me walk through what I did...I have a partition 20gb partition that I split into a swap and a ext2 partition, then I mounted them as the swap and /, where should I have mounted /boot?
<xnitex> do you understand where i'm at now?
<LINI_IX> hy i cant change my screen resolution pls help me
<m4ntis> because I'm guessing that's what happened
<Yorokobi> Eterm's transparency is similar to konsole's except that eterm has a harder time keeping up with changes to the desktop background
<Chemicalvamp> wich repository did you use?
<xnitex> the ones you all told me to
<intelikey> flaccid sorry then i might be able to help with the other end but kde is more than i care to try to learn...      "dog too old to learn new tricks."
<xnitex> ?
<kai> Im using ktorrent I'm having a seeding issue
<Chemicalvamp> i didnt get that error, but i used the correct repo
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, /boot should be created with /
<Chemicalvamp> there are three choices on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<kai> I have all my ports opnede and everything is there anything I might be missing
<xnitex> why dont you tell me again that i should delete every repo
<xnitex> and just give me the repo i need thats the "correct" one
<Chemicalvamp> you ony need one
<xnitex> since i guess the upgrade distro
<xnitex> and all that is WRONG
<m4ntis> weird...is there any way to go about redoing that without messing with the entire install?
<xnitex> since its already fetching
<Chemicalvamp> notice the or:
<xnitex> and all of that?
<xnitex> hrm? whats the correct and ONLY repo i need in the list then chemical i'm sorry for being so frustrated
<xnitex> its just really pissing me off
<Chemicalvamp> whats your archeticture? pentium or amd
<xnitex> pentium
<Chemicalvamp> ok then you need i386
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, what happens when you run sudo update-grub ?
<xnitex> okay well i dont think any of you are understanding me
<xnitex> i'm using adept
<xnitex> and i only need to have the gb repo active
<xnitex> and disable every other one?
<xnitex> maybe that will work?
<m4ntis> no grub directory found and the commands to install/create
<ufo_> How can i know where is configurated the modem usb?
<ufo_> tty0
<ufo_> tty1
<Sneak> hey guys, i'm trying to ./configure an app but i'm getting "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" not sure exactly what i'm missing
<ufo_> etc etc
<intelikey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Chemicalvamp> so your only added repository should be "deb (next field) http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/ (next field) /
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub ??
<flaccid> intelikey: i dunno br0. i think the problem is kubuntu but yeah
<Yorokobi> Chemicalvamp, that's the AMD 64 repo, not the i386
<LINI_IX> is there anybody who can help me here
<Chemicalvamp> ack your right
<m4ntis> Yorokobi:  didn't appear to do anything
<xnitex> okay so which repo?
<xnitex> aahaha
<Chemicalvamp> deb (next field) http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ (next field) /
<xnitex> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<intelikey> flaccid ummm if you can mount it from the command line without issue but kde (kioslave) is not working for you... it's ubuntu yeah but it's in the kde department.  not in the kernel/fs/base_system   department.
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, I don't know
<Chemicalvamp> dont use http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, you should use archectecture specific
<m4ntis> yorokobi:  fair enough, do you think I should mess with trying to manually install grub?
<intelikey> LINI_IX did you reconfigure xorg ?
<Yorokobi> LINI_IX, when you click on Kmenu -> System Settings -> Monitor & Display then Administrator mode you should be able to change the resolution
<Yorokobi> !fixres | LINI_IX
<ubotu> LINI_IX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, that's up to you. I'd back up everything you need first though :)
<Sneak> Can anyone tell me what i'm missing to fix a "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" error when configuring apps
<Yorokobi> Sneak, what are you trying to compile ?
<Sneak> transKode specifically
<esaym> what protocol and cipher uses the least amount of cpu cycles?
<flaccid> intelikey: i don't think its that easily abstracted. ubuntu userland could be responsible because i have no problem on same box with freebsd and kde same kde version
<flaccid> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ah well
<esaym> I can only transfer to a box I have at 1mbs because the cpu is maxed....
<Yorokobi> Sneak, have you read through http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode?Building_Transcode
<flaccid> intelikey: i'll see if #kde can shed light thanks br0
<m4ntis> oh well, I may try a reinstall, I have the time to blow :)  thanks anyway yorokobi
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, if you do, create a 100MB ext3 partition specifically for /boot
<intelikey> flaccid sorry i can't do anything to really help there...
<Sneak> thats a different transcode Yorokobi :)
<Sneak> i'm trying to configure transKode with a K
<m4ntis> yorokobi:  is there a large difference between ext2 and ext3?
<Sneak> I'm assuming i'm missing something in general to ./configure applications
<Yorokobi> journaling v non-journaling
<ufo_> why modem is busy on tty0-1-2-3
<ufo_> ?
<ufo_> help me!
<Chemicalvamp> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yorokobi> ufo_, tty1-12 is the local tty, not a modem
<intelikey> !b-e | Sneak
<ubotu> Sneak: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yorokobi> a USB modem might be /dev/usb???
<intelikey> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Sneak> there we go, intelikey always comes through ;)
<taz_> when I open Konqueror, I see /home and /media only. Where are /bin, /etc, /usr  etc etc?
<tarelerulz> How would you set up a twm session?
<Yorokobi> taz_, type /etc or /bin in the location bar
<ufo_> if i use /dev/usb it can't find the directory!!!
<ufo_> and so?
<Sneak> yay for build-essential, I always forget to install that, thanks :)
<taz_> Yokorobi : arf :/
<tarelerulz> I just see home and media too
<intelikey> Sneak np.
<tarelerulz> when I go into the konqueror or any file manager
<taz_> Yorokobi: thanks. Why can't i see them directly?
<intelikey> !hidden | taz_
<ubotu> taz_: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Yorokobi> There you go ^^
<flaccid> lol
<taz_> Aaaahhhh.... moarf
<flaccid> why did they introduce it then
<intelikey> flaccid actually i think that was my fault....
<Chemicalvamp> xnitex, is it working?
<taz_> To keep noob away from sensitives files I guess
<Yorokobi> that'd be my guess
<intelikey> taz_ yes
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> thats what fs perms/posix is for hehe
<m4ntis> my partitions are acting weird now,  I have my 20gb partition, when I partition 18gb for the ext3 it won't let me manipulate the left over portion so I can't make a swap or a /boot partition
<Yorokobi> and SELinux for those who go through the trouble
<taz_> erf, can't open internet site with Konqueror now... damn
<flaccid> i would of thought a firewall for ubuntu would of been a bigger priority
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, make the small partitions first
<intelikey> flaccid i was blabbering about how i had hidden the root fs by ching perms    chmod 751 /   while they were gathering ideas for edgy "before dapper released"   and lo and behold there it is....
<intelikey> changing ^
<flaccid> ah fair enough
<intelikey> flaccid firewall ?   linux has one.  called iptables   built into the kernel
<flaccid> i know
<intelikey> did you mean a configurator ?
<flaccid> ubuntu installer doesn't ask if you want it does it? ie. no firewall by default on ubuntu
<intelikey> no firewall needed by default.   no services running
<utnubuk> my screen saver isnt working, after a few minutes of no activity the screen displays weird colors and lines but moving the mouse fixes the problem real quick
<flaccid> security engineers would disagree with you on that
<Yorokobi> flaccid, not like RHEL/CentOS/FC5|6, no
<hitmanWilly> flaccid: try lokkit
<utnubuk> anybody else run into a similar problem?
<flaccid> i'm just saying ubuntu has no firewall native/default
<flaccid> i do know how to configure a firewall..
<m4ntis> yorokobi:  doesn't resolve the problem the second chunk won't give me the option to edit it
<intelikey> flaccid security engineers would disagree with making a root jr. account and calling it safer than a root password too...
<m4ntis> would being a primary partion be the problem?
<Yorokobi> m4ntis, maybe ... this is why I don't like the gui installer :)
<m4ntis> haha, I'd be up for non-gui, but I'm a total newbie
<intelikey> flaccid heh could do an iptables reject all  by default...  :)
<Yorokobi> intelikey, that'd be bad
<Yorokobi> :)
<intelikey> Yorokobi it'd be safe
<Yorokobi> but bad
<Yorokobi> unless ESTABLISHED rules were in place
<flaccid> yes ubuntu is not exactly a security related distro
<taz_> Could someone tell me how to see hidden files and directories? (can't connect to any site, don't know why)
<intelikey> safty is normally bad   in a very general sense
<hitmanWilly> just unplug your network cable, thats the safest of all
<hitmanWilly> :)
<pagansmind> ls -a
<Yorokobi> taz_ in konqueror or konsole ?
<intelikey> hitman yep no box is safe if it's pluged in (or ran on battery)
<taz_> Yorokobi: in konqueror
<Yorokobi> taz_, click on View then Show Hidden Files
<intelikey> taz_ in konqueror's menu ^
<pollyo> intelikey: So solar power is secure? <grin>
<intelikey> taz_ they are not hidden from the konsole tho
<taz_> Yorokobi: grmf, I saw it earlier and I did't remember where
<intelikey> pollyo as long as it's dark.  </grin>
<pollyo> lol
<m4ntis> I think I'm going to boot into windows and partition magic it
<soulrider> hi everyone :)
<m4ntis> thanks again yorokobi :)
<Yorokobi> sorry m4ntis its not usually so difficult
<m4ntis> yea, it was really easy last time, which is why I was so perplexed.  Oh well...I'm patient
<Yorokobi> Of course, Yorokobi has more experience installing RHEL/CentOS than Kubuntu ... disk partitioning is more flexible with those installers
<taz_> Free from windows.... yahaaaa!!!
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi can you tell me how to compile a wifi driver?
<Yorokobi> oy
<intelikey> flaccid ubuntu is a little like M$ Windows (R)  in that respect.  by default, it's not nearly as secure as it can be.   the user is "expected" to add security measures that parallel their needs.
<Sesshoumaru> i'm about free from M$   :)
<pollyo> Do they have a voice recognition program for kde?
<Yorokobi> What wifi card/chipset do you have Sesshoumaru ?
<tarelerulz> I have the mplayer plugin for firefox and it does not play all the file mplayer covers
<soulrider> taz_: being free form widnows is the best!!
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: Belkin F5D7000.. i already have the correct driver. but i have to compile it
<intelikey> being free from M$ and all non-free code   is the best.
<soulrider> intelikey: its still really secure though IMHO
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah its in oxymoron, however ubuntu goals are not really that clear
<tarelerulz> It gives me the option to save it to the hard drive
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, you've confirmed this with Belkin and/or the ubuntu wiki ?
<taz_> soulrider: I agree! I just keep it for games
<soulrider> taz_: like me :P
<taz_> soulrider: ^^
<soulrider> taz_: i actually have a 20 GB partition with win just to play Command and Conquer and Lineage II, but with college i dont really have time to play anyore
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: what do you mean?... i have the source code for the correct driver
<soulrider> right now im using an empty hard drive, which i installed arch on
<elitehacker> hey i am having problems in decieding wich java files do i use on my "os" and PC?
<soulrider> and im trying to figure out how to install xorg and GNOME now :P
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what I mean is, is that chipset supported by the 2.6 kernel?
<taz_> soulrider: Huuu college.... I'm french, there's not same meaning here.
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: er.. i haven't checked,...where can i find out?
<soulrider> taz_: university, whatever, im busy! :P
<soulrider> i wish irssi had a bit more colors :P
<Carutsu> by any chance do anyone knows if there's a plugin for Konqueror for mutting flash apps?
<intelikey> flaccid if i understand the origenal goal at all,  the basic plan is to put linux in the list of choices when you go to a site and start to dl something and it says   for   windows 9x,me click here   for windows nt,xp click here   or for mac click here          </end of list>       and in that respect the basic idea is "compeet with M$ for popularity"   which is not the best course imo.
<soulrider> Carutsu: cant you right click them and disable sounds ?
<taz_> soulrider : Oh ok.
<elitehacker> hey which file do i download for my kubuntu Linux RPM or LINUX self extract. i am trying to donwload java
<Carutsu> elitehacker: wait a second... never tryed
<elitehacker> heres the link
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, Kubuntu is not RPM friendly
<soulrider> elitehacker: for the 999999999th time, read the friggin wiki!
<elitehacker> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.co
<Carutsu> elitehacker: nope
<elitehacker> wich one thou?
<Carutsu> elitehacker: doesn't have that option
<intelikey> but it's not my distro.  it's marks and his opention trumps mine.
<elitehacker> i know its not RPM
<intelikey> openion
<elitehacker> but theres some there that are x68? when mine is x86
<soulrider> intelikey: ubuntu is what got me into linux
<Jucato> opinion
<soulrider> lol Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<soulrider> how are you today Jucato  ?
<pollyo> elitehacker: You still working on java?
<elitehacker> yes
<pollyo> elitehacker: Start up adept.
<elitehacker> lol i got frost to install but it wont open
<soulrider> pollyo: he wont read the damn wikis!
<elitehacker> k
<intelikey> Jucato will you never learn to speek intelikey'ish  ?
<elitehacker> k i have it started
<pollyo> soulrider: He will not even listen to suggestions.
<soulrider> yeah
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: what program can i compile this with?
<Jucato> pollyo, elitehacker: unless you are on Feisty *do not* install Java using Adept
<elitehacker> hey i have adept strated
<elitehacker> whats feisty?
<pollyo> elitehacker: :click VIEW
<Jucato> !java | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, where'd you get the driver from ?
<soulrider> Jucato: this has been going on for the last 36 hours
<intelikey> !feisty > elitehacker
* Jucato is glad he hasn't been here
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: http://madwifi.org
<soulrider> Jucato: we already gave him all sort of links to wikis about installing software, package management, but he wont listen to suggestions or anything
<pollyo> elitehacker: Did you click View?
<elitehacker> yes but the wont work
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i think i get a deb
<elitehacker> yes
<pollyo> elitehacker: : What were the options?
<soulrider> ok, im gonna go try to install xorg, bbl! :P
<elitehacker> why are u giving me links to beta version?
<pollyo> elitehacker: What were the options when you clicked view?
<taz_> because feisty is in beta version
<elitehacker> on what i am just veiwing the first link about the ubuntu fourms
<taz_> release is... 14 of april (?)
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, that's an Atheros-based card. It should work out of the box (no compiling necessary)
<pollyo> elitehacker: I was discussing adept.  I thought you said you had started it.
<elitehacker> yeah
<pollyo> elitehacker: Ok then... What are the options under the VIEW option?
<elitehacker> i did but then i closed becuase u sayed i needed fiesty but i dont so u told me not to install java threw adept
<soulrider> damn, xorg is onlt 23mB ?
<pollyo> elitehacker: I never said feisty.  That was someone else in the room suggesting feisty.
<elitehacker> ohh lol
<pollyo> elitehacker: At the very least they were discussing it.
<elitehacker> k i will start it again
<intelikey> soulrider xorg is not that big is it?  you must mean x + it's deps ???
<elitehacker> is it true there is no viruses for kubuntu?
<soulrider> intelikey: yeah
<soulrider> intelikey: a craplaod pf packages actually
<pollyo> elitehacker: Stick to one concern at a time please.
<elitehacker> lol i have it opend
<soulrider> lol pollyo
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, someone wrote a virus for linux years ago but it won't work now.
<pollyo> elitehacker: Ok.  What did it show when you clicked VIEW
<Jucato> pollyo: you can modify the sources.list from Adept. but do not install Java through adept. you won't be able to accept the license agreement in Adept
<Jucato> just a note as you walk him through it. good luck
<intelikey> Size: 3529126 soulrider
<elitehacker> show package list show last download
<intelikey> 3.5M
<pollyo> Jucato: I just want to have him extend the Sources using the GUI
<soulrider> we need to modify konversation so that when grammar starts getting terrible, it zaps people through their keyboards :P
<elitehacker> show dpkg run
<flaccid> ouch
<flaccid> that hurt
<soulrider> intelikey: thats tiny!
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i didn't get a good signal (like 30-40) with the router like a foot away
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: you have to know something.. i'm a noob. (<_<)
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i didn't get a good signal (like 30-40) with the router like a foot away
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: you have to know something.. i'm a noob. (<_<)
<flaccid> sorry i'm testing a konversation zap beta
<pollyo> soulrider: I could have used that when I was a kid.  You can not teach an old dog new tricks.
<elitehacker> i have great grammar unlike some ppl its like giberish
<xnitex> in adept distibution upgrade why does it say this error and how can i fix it? Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release Unable to find expected entry  [WWW] /binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<pollyo> elitehacker: Click VIEW and then Manage Repositories
<soulrider> elitehacker: thats what they tell you :P
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what was reporting the signal strength?
<intelikey> that's it's size   plus a few k of modules for your kb and mouse and vidio card.  about 4M in all.
<Sesshoumaru>  Yorokobi: i didn't get a good signal (like 30-40) with the router like a foot away
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: you have to know something.. i'm a noob. (<_<)
<elitehacker> alll rite i did
<philphoto> any reliability problems with feisty?
<pollyo> elitehacker: What happened after you did that?
* Jucato wonders how a person w/ great grammar would say  "install java threw adept"... ;)
<elitehacker> its shows faded txt comment## inuvirse will not recive and all that
<soulrider> intelikey: the binaries in the arch repos are 23mB total which i find 100% acceptable :P
<soulrider> Jucato: indeed :P
<flaccid> intelikey: heh i found the bug for cdrom i think. kde wants to mount as /media/dvdrecorder which does not exist
<elitehacker> hey now what do i do pollyo
<intelikey> flaccid hmmm is it actually a burner ?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what was reporting the signal strength?
<flaccid> yeah
<soulrider> this is funny, i have an ATA hard drive, and its appearing as 'sda'
<flaccid> hmm still say 'Permissions denied'
<pollyo> elitehacker: Did a window titled Software Sources open?
<Sesshoumaru> like 30-40 a foot away from the router
<elitehacker> no..nothing
<tarelerulz> in firefox I seem to have the option to change what it use to open file to out side program
<intelikey> flaccid ;/
<pollyo> elitehacker: Do you see "Software Sources" listed in the bar at the bottom of the screen?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, what reported the signal strength?
<tarelerulz> I don't have the option to change it so all media is play with mplayer plugin
<Sesshoumaru> i just told you
<flaccid> intelikey: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=7nW&q=kde+%22permissions+denied%22+cdrom&btnG=Search
<intelikey> i think i'll install debian so i can be leet.
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, he signal is crap
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, you told me what the signal strength was but not what reported it
<elitehacker> pollyo: cant we just share dsktop and u can see what i see instead of talking it would be alot simpler
<utnubuk> my screen saver isnt working, after a few minutes of no activity the screen displays weird colors and lines but moving the mouse fixes the problem real quick
<soulrider> intelikey: i jave a question, when someone pastes a link here on IRC, how do you copy it so you can open it up on links or some browser in another console ?
<pollyo> elitehacker: It is bad enough I am attempting to spoon feed you.
<Sesshoumaru> reported.. how do i find that out? lol
<utnubuk> anybody else run into a similar problem?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, kwifimanager ? knetworkmanager? wlassistant?
<taz_> Is it easy to change KDE env. for Gnome?
<flaccid> intelikey: maybe this http://archive.kanotix.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=125156 but tis a dif distro
<pollyo> elitehacker: If you want me to login to your desktop you are going to have to change your screen name.
<intelikey> soulrider gpm.
<soulrider> intelikey: youre more than leet :P you dont have xorg (or was that comment sarcastic?)
<elitehacker> pollyo: why?
<intelikey> flaccid k looking.
<elitehacker> pollyo: cuz it says hacker?
<pollyo> elitehacker: Elitehackers do not have people remote login to configure the system.
<Sesshoumaru> i have kwifimanager
<intelikey> soulrider no it's not crsksm
<utnubuk> lmao
<soulrider> pollyo: i dont think he is either elite, nor hacker
<Sesshoumaru> the card isn't currently in right now
<elitehacker> pollyo: i know but i wouldnt do anything if i cant even install java if it was windows then that would be diff.
<soulrider> intelikey: uhm, ok
<soulrider> elitehacker: you cant install anything because you dont want to read anything or listen to anything
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, how is it you're getting a signal strength with no wifi card in use?
<intelikey> and no login either.   "that doesn't mean just autologin,  it means that login is not at all possable piriod"
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: LOL.. i just took it out like 5 mins ago
<soulrider> besides, your "you copy windows" and "im only gonna use linux for a week, then go back to win" comments werent helpful at all.
<elitehacker> pollyo: yeah true but since i know windows to good i think of linux as windows (BAD IDEA) and rush evreything
<Yorokobi> oh
<pollyo> elitehacker: Ok.  Click VIEW and then Manage repository and tell me what it does again?
<elitehacker> it shows lists of comments
<elitehacker> comment## followed buy random things
<pollyo> elitehacker: Tell me what is on the bar above View.
<elitehacker> i can add a new repo or reset or apply on the bottom
<intelikey> flaccid heh you did see the  "be sure there is nothing in fstab about the cdrom" didn't you ?    just a thought.
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, so aside from the reportedly low signal strength, your wifi works ?
<elitehacker> it says FETCH UPDATES or PREVIEW CHANGES and the rest is faded out so i cant click on it
<intelikey> i have three boot loaders installed.
<pollyo> elitehacker: Look above those things...
<Jucato> pollyo: he's seeing the old (pre-feisty) manage repositories window
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, uhh no
<pollyo> elitehacker: Above "Fetch Updates" , "Preview Changes"... That is where Adept, Edit, View is....
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, thats why i wanted a clean driver
<elitehacker> yeah
<pollyo> elitehacker: I asked what was above view and you told me "Fetch Updates"
<elitehacker> pollyo: so now what
<pollyo> elitehacker: That is below View.
<elitehacker> ohhh
<elitehacker> no
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, not working at all or not working well enough ?
<elitehacker> nothing just the title bar
<pollyo> elitehacker: You are beyond my help.
<pollyo> elitehacker: You will have to find a fellow Elite hacker.
<pollyo> elitehacker: Good day and Good luck.
<elitehacker> it shows the title bar ADEPT MANAGER
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi: i never got internet connection yet it did say it was connected
<pollyo> elitehacker: Friend.  I can not help you.
<soulrider> i dont know why, but i feel like i already seen thise lines before pollyo
<Jucato> looks like someone gave up too...
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, skip adept. open konsole and sudo apt-get install synaptic and use that (or use dselect in the terminal)
<pollyo> soulrider: I didn't believe in ADD medication before today.
<elitehacker> wont work tried
<Jucato> yay! another one to add in to the confusion :)
<soulrider> pollyo: theres ADD medication ?
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, remind me ... edgy or feisty ?
<soulrider> my english teacher said i had ADD, and she was kidna right
<Yorokobi> or dapper?
<pollyo> soulrider: ADHD and ADD medications.
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, edgy 6.10
<soulrider> whats ADHD ?
<Jucato> pollyo: fwiw, what you were looking for, the "Software Sources" window, is only something that is Feisty.
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah thats what i'm trying now after i get off the phone
<Jucato> and since he's on Edgy, he won't see it
<elitehacker> u sayed what was above VIEW??? obv the title bar??? like what else is supposed to be there?
<pollyo> soulrider: I couldn't tell you what they stand for exactly.
<soulrider> k\
<intelikey> Jucato do my eyes decieve me ?    are you heckeling ?
<elitehacker> is there a rainbow i click on and java installs?
<pollyo> Jucato: Really...
<flaccid> intelikey: bbl i'll let you know
<intelikey> flaccid k
<Jucato> pollyo: yes. and I think I've mentioned that 2x already...
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, is knetworkmanager installed?
<pollyo> Jucato: OH my... My comment stands... He needs an Elite hacker type to help him.
<Jucato> soulrider: Attention-deficit Hyperactivity disorder btw
<soulrider> pollyo: is that what you call miracles ?
<pollyo> Jucato: Thank you.
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, no
<bogdan> hello, do you know when Feisty will be officialy released, I know that it's in April, but I don't know the day, thnks
<soulrider> Jucato: i SO have that! :P the only thing i can concentrate on is my computer, and not for that long actually
<Jucato> bogdan: schedule says April 19. but 20+ might be a good estimate too
<elitehacker> i only got this installed 2days ago i obv dont know what everything is i use this as a backup os
<intelikey> he is heckeling....  tisk tisk
<Jucato> soulrider: yeah I think I have that,... ooh pretty wallpaper
<soulrider> Jucato: i dont realize, but someimtes i keep opening and closing the same window
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, i'll install knetworkmanager now
<bogdan> Jucato: thanks
<soulrider> like, i look at my buddy list from kopete, close it and re open it agan just to read it
<Jucato> :)
* intelikey hope soulrider doesn't drive...
<soulrider> like 2 years ago my teacher said i had ADD, i kind of ignored her, but now when i try to study i realize how right she was
<soulrider> intelikey: i dont driver
<soulrider> drive*
<soulrider> but thats mainly because i cant see crap
<elitehacker> so why do i open VIEW manage reposistories in adept when i need java? :s
<soulrider> and because i know im allways too distracted to drive
<intelikey> soulrider good on ya then.
<intelikey> soulrider cause i walk,  and i really don't like getting ran over.
<Daisuke_Ido> elitehacker: gee, probably to enable the repositories you need to install java.
<soulrider> intelikey: i just take the bus everywhere, although i tend to miss osme busses ebcause i cant rea the numbers until its too late :P
<soulrider> int i walk a lot too
<elitehacker> yeah so why did pollyo tell me to do that then u tell me help" that doesnt help then i get comments form otehr ppl tell the first person that ur help was no good :S COnfusion
<soulrider> !installing | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soulrider> !repos | elitehacker
<ubotu> elitehacker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<soulrider> after you read all that, ill help you
<intelikey> ok we're off topic and jucato will be....     well, Jucato  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> not exactly the most descriptive of nicks, i take it?
<soulrider> lol intelikey, he was offtopic himself though
<Jucato> elitehacker: because you've already been given instructions to read and follow. if you read and follow them carefully, you will have already solved your problem
<intelikey> ssshhh
<intelikey> would have
<soulrider> hahaha intelikey, youre gonna piss him off :P
* Jucato shrugs...
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> :)
<sketchb0x> im trying to run ubuntu on a laptop as a server, how do i turn off the suspend feature so i can close the laptops lcd
<soulrider> Jucato's grammar is failing!!
<Jucato> nah. he already did that last month
<intelikey> mess with my spelling
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> oh, it's a new month!
<sketchb0x> any idears would help alot.
<sketchb0x> im almost done!
<elitehacker> yes but ppl give me help rite i follow it blah blah blah i read and stuff then someone says in order to do that uneed java WELL NO DUH i need java in the first place so then i follow them in then i get lost in between
<Daisuke_Ido> elitehacker: i told you you needed the repositories to INSTALL java.  read what people tell you.
<LeeJunFan> sketchb0x: see the little green battery in the tray? click it - bottom option - when lid is closed - do nothing.
<Daisuke_Ido> again, not a descriptive nick :\
<intelikey> sketchb0x there should be info on the forums about how to enable it    the reverse might work.
<soulrider> lol Daisuke_Ido
<sketchb0x> its ubuntu-server
<sketchb0x> so i have no gui
<LeeJunFan> sketchb0x: oh, you need to edit powernowd settings then.
<soulrider> sketchb0x: does it suspend or you ahvnt tried it, also, why would you use a laptop as a server ?
<intelikey> sketchb0x is powernowd  what watches that ?
<intelikey> err LeeJunFan ^
<vit_> hey como hago para correr un editor de php?!!
<sketchb0x> its an old laptop
<elitehacker> k i red the link u gave me
<sketchb0x> small footprint
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soulrider> !es | vit_
<sketchb0x> ampache music server
<sketchb0x> its gonna be hiding behind my entertainment center
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: well, maybe I thought it was installed on feisty but I'm not seeing the usual configs.
<sketchb0x> :)
<LeeJunFan> sketchb0x: what version of ubuntu you using?
<Yorokobi> sketchb0x, I'll sell you my dual PIII 700MHz 1U server :)
<elitehacker> now how do i enable java in the main res. when a java site is not in the screen?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: doh, I was thinking powersaved. heheh
<utnubuk> omg
* Daisuke_Ido blinks
<sketchb0x> how much yorokobi?
<sketchb0x> and what are its dimensions?
<elitehacker> k i am installing updates
<sketchb0x> im using dapper
<sketchb0x> btw
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i just peed myself
<Yorokobi> sketchb0x, 1U high, full length (not by Dell's standard)
<elitehacker> i am using adept i went to main repos. and enabled the ones with dapper now i clicked fecth updates hopefully this will auto update java for me
<Daisuke_Ido> elitehacker: did you read the material posted for you?
<LeeJunFan> sketchb0x: trying to remember dappers power control, I think the standard on that was powersaved, see if you have /etc/powersaved - in there you'll find the configs you need to edit for acpi events.
<Daisuke_Ido> because...  you're just not getting it.
<elitehacker> Daisuke_Ido: what materials the links then yes i did....
<sketchb0x> ive got an /etc/acpi
<utnubuk> my screen saver isnt working, after a few minutes of no activity the screen displays weird colors and lines but moving the mouse fixes the problem real quick
<pollyo> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<utnubuk> anybody else run into a similar problem?
<pollyo> Anyone using Xen?
<mortici> how do i add my self to a group?
<taz_> utnubuk : maybe ur graphic card does not support ur screen saver
<emostar_> well.
<utnubuk> taz_: i dont think thats it, if i click on 'test' the screensaver works fine
<emostar_> i installed feisty kubuntu
<ffffu> is there a GUI app for resizing partitions etc?
<emostar_> and when it mounts my ntfs directories it complains that its not ntfs 3 and turns off sparse file creation
<emostar_> !_! how can i fix that
<soulrider> ffffu: try qtparted or gparted
<utnubuk> taz_: i even set the time to just one minute so i could make sure it works, and nothing happens when one minute is up.
<taz_> utnubuk : can't help you :/
<ffffu> is it possible to resize my ext3 partition?
<sketchb0x> LeeJunFan: how much?
<soulrider> ffffu: i think si
<utnubuk> taz_: cool thanks for offering up some advid
<soulrider> so*
<utnubuk> advice*
<sketchb0x> LeeJunFan: and how much ram?
<elitehacker> any one have x-link kai working on linux?
<elitehacker> hey does anyone have X-LINK kai'd on Kubuntu?
<utnubuk> elitehacker: no.
<elitehacker> have u heard of it?
* intelikey would install gentoo again but i don't want a gui
<elitehacker> how old is every one in here?
<elitehacker> im prb the youngest one lmao
<Daisuke_Ido> that question is completely irrelevant
<elitehacker> 14!!!
<peanutb> sorry i win, im 13
<soulrider> intelikey: i tried installing gentoo, but almost died :P
<elitehacker> yeah notice how its only a year off lol IM FROM CANADA
<pollyo> I see they did change adept a bit now that I am looking at how to change repositories on the older version.
<soulrider> intelikey: right now im installing arch, theres a hard drive i need to test so i figured i would try somehting new while on it
<elitehacker> seee ppl flip out on me for something abouta program when the tell me directions to a program that i dont have
<intelikey> elitehacker 345 * 25 = 8625    so every one here is  8625 years old or there about.
<PersonA> Newbie to linux/ubuntu in general,. Looking for a lil help with an nvidia gefore 5200 video card. Installing of the updated drivers. Already downloaded. And running america's army. Already downloaded and installed.
<Daisuke_Ido> no one "flipped out on you"
<elitehacker> intelikey: Uhhhh???? what
<Chemicalvamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elitehacker> well not flipped out but like gave up and i got frusturated
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't follow simple directions.  enable universe.  install java.
<intelikey> soulrider sounds like a plan man.
<elitehacker> yeah but they wont give me rite links or eplain stuff that works on my PC and OS not theres
<PersonA> ty for the help url.. reading
<taz_> I'm only 10100 years old
<pollyo> elitehacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pollyo> Can't get more specific then that.
<soulrider> intelikey: youre gonna try arch out ?
<soulrider> the base CD doesnt even come with xorg
<elitehacker> i have it now that i followed myy instructions
<soulrider> perfect for you :P
<intelikey> soulrider no.  dial up.   not likely that i'll be "trying anything out"    :)
<soulrider> im 10010 years old
<elitehacker> wow i gotta go to bed i have school in the morning
<soulrider> intelikey: youre on dial-up?! really?! isnt it really expensive?
<PersonA> I must say.. I love Ubuntu over windoze already !
<soulrider> PersonA: damn right!
<taz_> Arf we can manage repo in adept.... always edit sources.list with kate -_-
<pollyo> PersonA: I enjoy it though there are some difficulties that I am encountering.
<PersonA> I'm quite sure you will overcome those issues however pollyo !
<pollyo> PersonA: I doubt it (at least in the near future)
<PersonA> I am in learning phase now.
<PersonA> Ah
<pollyo> PersonA: Somethings that Linux just doesn't have support for as of yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: what difficulties?
<soulrider> PersonA: yeah, but youll get used in no time
<PersonA> No doubt
<pollyo> PersonA: :Thought overall I am VERY pleased with Linux.
<PersonA> Same here pollypo
<soulrider> <3 Linux
<PersonA> Tons more stable for me. And easier to install
<Daisuke_Ido> there's nothing i can do in windows (that i would normally do anyway) than i can't do in linux
<soulrider> yeah!
<soulrider> when i isnatll linux
<PersonA> As cheesy as it sounds. I mainly wanna chat and surf. And play AA
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: The main problem being lack of support for a Lexmark X6170.  Lexmark makes Linux Driver Development Kit but no one appears to make use of it.
<soulrider> i dont need to install 30 additional programs just to do basic stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<soulrider> i dont have to worry about spy/malware, viruses an stuff like that
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, lexmarks aren't the nicest printers in linux
<soulrider> its stable, secure, doesnt get slow with time
<PersonA> Yeah soulrider... that's my main reason i liked ubuntu
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Go out and pick up a printer that you want to use for windows, a video card, an IPOD, without checking compatibility lists and you will run into trouble.
<soulrider> its just easy!
<Daisuke_Ido> but to be perfectly honest, you're better off buying an HP or something.  the ink tends to be cheaper, and better upport :)
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Will not run into trouble.
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Though on linux you have to check lists.
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't check any on this one
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to install something with checkinstall but I get this error "dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `/var/tmp/iAAJPAGPrXfmDSqfPQJAS/package/DEBIAN/control' near line 8 package `trunk':newline in field name `1.5'"
<soulrider> actually, i can say my hardware works better in Linux than in windows
<Daisuke_Ido> i just got *really* lucky
<soulrider> and its the truth, im not exagerating
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Don't get me wrong.  I think Linux is amazing,
<soulrider> elitehacker os finaly gone!
<Daisuke_Ido> like my wireless.  i just happened to have replaced a broadcom with an rt2500 about 3 weeks before going to linux
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I hear people say that but I noticed they have driver kits.  I never see people reference how difficult the development kit is.,,, Only that they do not have great support.
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: thank god.
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> he should be spanked
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: . o 0 The room cheers...
<hitmanWilly> yeah
<taz_> Is someone get a Broadcom wlan car and using aircrack?
<Daisuke_Ido> may i speak very frankly and not at all flatteringly
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: When Linux finally gets mass driver support it will be great!
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Well amazing... It is great now.
<soulrider> my audio works a lot better in linux without drivers than it does in windows with drivers that only work for SP2
<soulrider> and my webcam rarely works in windows, it works out of the box in linux
<pollyo> soulrider: I have a HP 712c that prints better in windows.  The linux drivers just aren't that great for this printer.
<Daisuke_Ido> i love the fact that more and more people are migrating to linux to get away from windows.  but i had a hard enough time explaining how to use the start menu to these people in windows, explaining the repositories and such is a nightmare and makes lesser men cry
<ric> good night
<soulrider> lol Daisuke_Ido
<taz_> lol
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: <grin>
<ric> buenas
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty is a step in the right direction with having universe enabled by default
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Repositories are much easier then when I looked at Linux 10 years ago...
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: oh god yes, but still not ready for the influx of technologically paralyzed "
<Daisuke_Ido> typical windows users
<Daisuke_Ido> meh, dumb enter key
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: It has come a long way and needs a good amount more done.  Great work so far though.
<Daisuke_Ido> as i see it now, linux serves two groups extremely well
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) the tech savvy, that goes without saying.
<taz_> savvy?
<Daskreech> saviie?
<pollyo> taz_: It is a tech term. <grin>
<VR_> savvy is right
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: repos aren't that hard once you understand open source
<Daisuke_Ido> 2) the completely clueless.  those that see a computer as the web and email (say, grandma.)
<Daskreech> since most people understand support
<taz_> Ok. I'm here to : 1) find some help 2) practice my english ^^
<Daskreech> taz_: i can help with one
<Daskreech> unless it's pyshlogical help
<Daskreech>  i need that too
<taz_> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> those in the middle -- the windows "knowledgeable" -- can figure out just enough in linux to be dangerous and likely hose their entire system.
* Daskreech obviously kan't help with ingles
<pollyo> I wouldn't know without my spell checker.  BTW that is one thing I LOVE about Kubuntu... Just about everywhere I type in KDE it is spellchecking for me.
<Daskreech> pollyo: you are going to freak over sonnet
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I'm n the dangerous realm... <grin>
<pollyo> Daskreech: Sonnet?
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: but you're not.  you ask for help *before* doing something stupid :P
<pollyo> Daskreech: Thanks... I'm not sure if that is Luck or some type of skill on my part.
<Daskreech> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/01/1935238
<Daskreech> Linux.com | KDE 4's Sonnet will turbocharge language processing for pollya
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: What gets me is something like Yahoo messenger.  Yahoo started out developing a messenger that works for Linux then they drop the ball with future versions.
<pollyo> Daskreech: Will it check my grammar?
<pollyo> Daskreech: I need auto correction on that sometime.
<Daisuke_Ido> i can see how it would go either way.  90% of users are on windows, and it's free
<pollyo> Daskreech: Checking it now.
<Daisuke_Ido> writing it to be portable would be the smart thing, but nooooo
* intelikey wonders how something that is FOSS can be anything but portable ?
<pollyo> Wow... Sonnet ...
<pollyo> When will that be out?
<taz_> question : would x-chat work with KDE?
<hitmanWilly> taz_: using it in KDE right now
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: yahoo messenger's new versions are FOSS?
<Daskreech> intelikey: yahoo messenger is foss?
<taz_> hitmanWilly: thanks. :)
<intelikey> taz_ the question is not will "blah" work on my desktop environment,  the question is will it work on this system  yes it will
<taz_> I read somewhere xchat need GTK+ lib
<Daisuke_Ido> taz_: yes but that doesn't mean you can't use it in kde
<Daskreech> pollyo: kde4
<vit_> soulrider solo una pregunta y no mas.... como hago para instalar el netbean ya lo tengo descargado ahora debo ejecutarlo pero no se como... solo esa pregunta no mas...
<taz_> and I don't know if gnome lib and KDE env. can works together  (I'm not sure i'm clear)
<Daskreech> 1es | vit_
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daskreech> !es | vit_
<intelikey> Daskreech and Daisuke_Ido i wasn't talking about some new "yahoo messenger"   just the idea in particular.   made for GNU/linux implies  FOSS  does it not ?
<Daskreech> damn I technically won
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: nvidia's drivers say no
<Daskreech> intelikey: since when?
<irahan> hi
<jhutchins> You must first understand the motivations for writing non-free, non-open software, and why this is the default for the industry.
<intelikey> well observed.    ok anything shipped with a "GNU/linux" distro would imply that then.   seeing that the gnu-gpl applies to "most if not all" distro's
<jhutchins> You must accept that this is the normal model for ripping off the common shill who thinks he can get something for nothing.
<Daskreech> intelikey: true but I must have missed when he said it shipped with a distro
<intelikey> that's why ubuntu didn't ship with mp3 support
<Daisuke_Ido> gnu doesn't apply to a distro
<Daskreech> technically
<jhutchins> You must allow those who are the best at this to continue in their trade.
<Daisuke_Ido> nor does the gpl
<Daskreech> gnewsense
<intelikey> Daskreech i said you were right.  and ammended my rattle
<jhutchins> Meanwhile, we may offer a powerfull suite of software for those who are willing to learn to control it, free and open, better than the rest.
<Daskreech> FOSS always wins in the end
<Daskreech> well ... mostly
<Daskreech> It does lose in some areas
<Daisuke_Ido> the gpl can apply to software included with a distro, of course, but there are a lot of other licenses in wide use too (BSD-style, CC)
<intelikey> Daskreech yeah  the  money game.
<jhutchins> foss is power. Windows is the least common denominator.
<jhutchins> We don't want that.
<Daskreech> yea i was trying to explain that to chalmer
<jhutchins> We want the people who think about what they do.
<Daskreech> or at least understand the non thinking
<jhutchins> We want linux to be the thinking user's OS.
<jhutchins> We want SOMETHING ELSE to be the idiot's OS.
<intelikey> jhutchins not in ubuntu
<jhutchins> Something else = Windows.
<jhutchins> intelikey: That is a potential problem.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Some developers are misguided.
<intelikey> jhutchins i agree with the permice but that's debian philosophy  not ubuntu's
<jhutchins> GNOME.
<Daskreech> shut your mouth!
<jhutchins> I want full control of my system.  Linux gives me that.
<lovloss> what should i apt-get for the libraries for QT and freeglut?
<jhutchins> !find freeglut
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev
<fuel> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Jucato> lovloss: libqt3-mt-dev and freeglut3-dev
<jhutchins> !freeglut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeglut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> (presuming you need Qt 3)
<lovloss> well ill be!!! thank you
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kalorin> ok so what is it exactly about the ATI drivers that are such a complete pain in the ass?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it's bedtime
<kalorin> I mean, I'm just trying to do two monitors off the two outputs and make them 1 desktop
<jhutchins> kalorin: Ah. Erhmn.
<kalorin> this should be cake
<Daisuke_Ido> kalorin: they're poorly written and a blight on the face of software development, especially compared to nvidia's offerings
<lovloss> just get envy and let it do it for you
<kalorin> envy/
<lovloss> qt3 is good enough. qt4 is still not open source
<tarelerulz> madia player that see inside rar so you could see movie broken up to mulitple rars?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<lovloss> kalorin: envy automatically sets up your drivers
<Daskreech> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> kalorin: Well. the thing is, they can't afford to target all 257+ flavors of linus.
<Daisuke_Ido> qt4 is gpl on all platforms
<BartSimpson> I am getting a bigger hard drive. Currently, I am dual booting kubuntu and windows, with windows on /dev/hda and linux on /dev/hdb. Now, since the hard drive will be bigger, i want to merge my 2 current hard drives on to the bigger one. So the / on linux will become /dev/hda2 instead of hdb1. Where will this create issues that i need to fix? ie which files do i need to change? And my...
<BartSimpson> .../etc/fstab has a UUID=something for /, will this be affected? I don't know if this is a kubuntu, ubuntu, or linux question, so if I am in the wrong channel can someone point me to the right place?
<kalorin> jhutchins: I did everything including building the Ubuntu/edgy package and doing all the install stuff
<kalorin> compiled fine installed fine
<lovloss> i think only the not-recent versions are closed source
<intelikey> kalorin they are writen by M$ ?     no not really  but the same school of thought   "protect our propritary interests"
<kalorin> I can even do DRI now
<lovloss> i could be wrong, though. qt3 is fine then
<kalorin> I see two monitors
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: lvm?
<kalorin> I just can't get the 2nd to light up, even in clone mode
<wolferine> BartSimpson, one part at a time...
<kalorin> well it does light up until it gets past the splash screen
<Daisuke_Ido> qt3 and earlier are closed source on non-*nix platforms
<kalorin> then it goes into power savings mode
<jhutchins> kalorin: Ok, hang in there, maybe about 10 hrs from now...
<Daisuke_Ido> qt4 is open all around, meaning easy porting of qt4 apps to windows.  oh joy.
<Daisuke_Ido> night!
<BartSimpson> I what will I need to change to allow for the new drive? I know fstab is one place
<lovloss> Oh. thank you
<Daskreech> night
<kalorin> he
<kalorin> eh
<lovloss> well i guess ill probably need to use four :P
<kalorin> seems like it's almost displaying both screens out the same output?
<lovloss> though id love to be able to pretend windows doesnt exist
<wolferine> BartSimpson, first, you will lose some data, unless your careful
<tarelerulz> If you all want free software to really take off . Get it to as many people as you cand and that my be windows user as well
<wolferine> BartSimpson, second, if you add a new drive, you need it in fstab, u will need to mount it
<intelikey> lovloss windows ?    what windows ?     i don't see any windows here mate.
<Daskreech> lovloss: It's not that hard once you forget about games
<pollyo> I think they need a call your hardware manufacturer day for linux.
<lovloss> Darkskreech : thats the problem. im hoping to be a game programmer
<lovloss> and im an addict myself
<Daskreech> lovloss: join #ps3dev :-)
<taz_> PS3? yerk
<lovloss> playstation 3?
<tarelerulz> Have you all heard much about the ps3 and linux?
<wolferine> how can I check .sfv files?
<intelikey> lovloss FOSS game programing doesn't pay much.   but it sure would draw the kids to the os.
<lovloss> im listening
<Daskreech> tarelerulz: IT works
<pollyo> tarelerulz: Only that Sony locks out much of the hardware functions.
<Daskreech> well not much
<Daskreech> the video card
<lovloss> intelikey: i like game design, its what i enjoy doing
<tarelerulz> I read about that myself lame ? sony should go all the way or not at all
<Daskreech> I'm of the opinion that it's legal :-(
<BartSimpson> wolferine: I'm thinking about just adding the new drive in, using qtparted to partition it properly, use a disk cloning program to copy all the partitions, and finally edit the fstab to work appropriatly. then remove the other 2 drives. Is this feasible?
<kalorin> sony is the m$ of A/V stuff
<kalorin> hate sony
<Daskreech> i've spoken to a bunch of PS3 developers and they are confused over it as well
<pollyo> tarelerulz: They make money on selling the machines to people who want to play games.  They only get licensing fees back from developers when people are buying games.
<wolferine> you have two other drives?
<lovloss> sony's complicated. It has so many divisions its ridiculous
<Daskreech> yeah but at least they let you install linux on their stuff
<wolferine> or partitions?
<Daskreech> They even have a button for it :-)
<soulrider> i wanna get a Wii
<intelikey> BartSimpson why trubble with making partitions if you are cloning the disk ?
<tarelerulz> Unless they do something big I don't see the ps3 really doing as well as it should
<intelikey> BartSimpson man dd
<kkerwin> I've noticed that the python-dev package doesn't contain the header files that the description claims to: on both dpkg -L python-dev and in the files listed for the package on the Ubuntu package website, all that are listed are just the python documentation files. Anyone know where I can find python header files?
<pollyo> soulrider: I tried out the wii just the other day.  It was a neat system.
<tarelerulz> If I was them I would take all the help I could
<soulrider> pollyo: my friend has one and its so awesome, tons of fun!
<pollyo> tarelerulz: Sony is getting bad press allover.
<soulrider> i only enjoyed a few PS games
<soulrider> most of them suck
<lovloss> I hate them more for their influence on the music industry than anything
<tarelerulz> I thought it was great to have game system that would run linux easy and no real hacking to do so
<soulrider> yeah
<tarelerulz> and playing games too
<wolferine> how can I check .sfv files?
<pollyo> tarelerulz: Can its memory be expanded?
<BartSimpson> wolferine: I have windows on one drive, linux on the second. I want to get a new, bigger one and merge both on to the one.
<lovloss> i was really upset when firewall was bought by Sony, and suddenly my favorite bands were owned by the giant
<wolferine> drives or partitions?
<BartSimpson> intelikey: problem is, I can only use 2 drives at once, so if i wanted to clone both disks into one, how would i do that with dd?
<tarelerulz> I don't know the specs . It may not need more
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: that's not that hard
<Daskreech> it's not that bad
<Daskreech> lovloss: what kind of games are you trying to make?
<BartSimpson> wolferine: I have 2 drives. One has windows, 1 partition. The other has linux, partition1=/, 2="extended", 3=/home, 4=a second ntfs thing for windows, and 5=swap
<soulrider> damn, the arch linux repos are so slow!
<Daskreech> lovloss: or maybe #gametome
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: what are you going to use the old drives for?
<wolferine> answering partition or drive is sufficient
<intelikey> BartSimpson  yeah you'd need to make partitions to dd to
<lovloss> Daskreech: We'll see. Mostly the RPG and Adventuring sort. I do not like working with games that have a worthless story
<lovloss> Daskreech: I wasnt an english major for 4 years for nothing :P
<Daskreech> soooo tetris?
<intelikey> BartSimpson you were saying clone the disk  i was thinking you meant clone the disk   my bad.    should have known you meant clone the partitions.
<tarelerulz> I have heard of some rpg that are open souce
<soulrider> lovloss: what do you think about the story in metal gear games ?
<lovloss> lol tetris rules though
<taz_> raaaahhh Eclipse does'nt work....
<soulrider> tetris is the best game ever
<Daskreech> lovloss: oh sweet :) I was thinking of a rpg story versioning system two months ago
<Daskreech> #freedroid-rg
<lovloss> soulrider: i only played the first one and i really liked it
<BartSimpson> Daskreech: i'm going to put them in another computer or whatever. Since one (windows) is 37 gb, and the other (linux) is 110, I want to move both of them onto one huge one and forget about the others.
<Daskreech> #freedroidrpg
<lovloss> Daskreech: thats cool :)
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: you can dd them
<BartSimpson> intelikey: I want to basically clone 2 disks onto one, and still keep the partitions intact
<lovloss> I was big in the RP servers of Neverwinter Nights for something like 2 years
<soulrider> intelikey: i havnt had xorg for the last 2 hours and i realise that my computer is still usable! :P
<soulrider> intelikey: its a waste to have this computer and not use a WM though
<intelikey> BartSimpson can't do that really.   to clone a disk means to make an exact copy.  i.e. same mbr, same partition table, same data,      so that's not what you want.
<BartSimpson> Daskreech: but the problem is, that i need to do it one at a time. my computer only has 2 connectors for an hd, so i will need to first clone one, then clone the other onto another partition of the one i just cloned that one.
<soulrider> intelikey: how long does it take you to compile your kernel
<BartSimpson> yeah i might be using the word clone wrong sorry
<BartSimpson> intelikey: is "copy" more appropriate?
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah that article was right. take it out of fstab and its cool. i'll look it at another time in terms of where the fault it
<flaccid> is
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: you'd have to cut up the new drive first
<intelikey> soulrider i haven't built a kernel in several months.   and i normally let the thing make while i sleep.
<Daskreech> what's wrong with reinstalling?
<soulrider> i see intelikey
<lovloss> I love reinstalling linux
<soulrider> lol, it is kinda fun, isnt it ?
<lovloss> a fresh new operating system is always better than an old one. Things just pile up
<lovloss> and yeah its fun
<Daskreech> I'm going to reinstall after KDE4.1 comes out
<jay> :D
<soulrider> i like it when i do a more advanced installation than before, and i can actually understand what the stuff means
<intelikey> flaccid hmm   ok.    i have a few thoughts on that but nothing worth sharing yet.
<jay> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daskreech> I was going to do KDE4.0 but I figure I'll still neeed qt3 stuff
<flaccid> intelikey: ok cool yh0
<hawk_> intelikey:hello my good budy
<lovloss> i wish i could browse my brain
<flaccid> i mean y0
<BartSimpson> I heard you can only have 5 partitions on one disk, but i would need 6 to merge these disks. is it possible to use > 5?
<hawk_> lovloss:dont we all
<intelikey> hawk_ what do you want ?
<hawk_> intelikey:just saying hello
<soulrider> uhm, i havnt seen hawkwind in a while, does he ever come on ?
<intelikey> anything that starts with  friend,buddy,or pal.  triggers the "what do you want" attatude    :)
<hawk_> intelikey: i would think so
<jay> i want that bot
<intelikey> hawk_ but   ok.   how !
<intelikey> or shalom
<intelikey> heck i can even say howdy.
<hawk_> intelikey:lol
<martalli> I am trying to run an install program, but it claims I am not running a JVM.  As far as I know, this install of kubuntu has both sun jre 5 and 6.
<intelikey> the first two by birth the last by local
<martalli> I can see them both in the menus
<lovloss> Installation goes quick if you save all your apt-get names. YOu can just put in a big pasted paragraph of them and go make a sandwhich
<martalli> Is there a way to check that>
<jay> martalli: you have to set your paths for it
<jay> type in a shell $path
<jay> and see ion you jre is there
<martalli> ok
<intelikey> jay  $path ?
<jay> yes
<intelikey> ?
<Dragon_Legion> Laughing Out Loud
<jay> i had to do that for limwire
<Dragon_Legion> try echo $path
<jay> nah
<jay> you dont need the echo
<intelikey> Dragon_Legion  echo $path  ?
<martalli> no $PATH
<intelikey> lol
<martalli> all caps
<intelikey> yep
<jay> yeah
<lovloss> someone in one of my classes asked me if linux was available for i386 systems
<lovloss> lol
<jay> yes
<jay> it is
<jay> xD
<lovloss> i thought that was a hillarious question
<martalli> is anyone still using 386 systems?  Tell you classmate they shoudl really be usding a p4 at least
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: you can have as many as you want I would not advise over 200 though
<pollyo> Do that have a distribution that will run on an older system that only has 64 meg or ram?
<jay> im using 386 >_>
<Dragon_Legion> echo $PATH doesnt retrun an error on my system the way $PATH does
<lovloss> a lot of people use 386
<jay> Dragon_Legion what distreo you using
<lovloss> this computer im using now is i386
<lovloss> though my new one is 64
<intelikey> lovloss did you answer "i don't know, i'll have to check the list of supported arch. and get back to you; because it's not possable to remember what all linux will run on. "  ?
<martalli> path = bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<lovloss> intelikey: no, i just said "yes" ^_^ i just found it odd since the 64bit stuff is what's specialty
<martalli> And java appears to be /usr/bin/java
<intelikey> "oh, but the list of things it wont run on is short enough _____ . "   :)
<martalli> So I guess that java is in my path
<jay> you have to put is in your $path
<lovloss> :3
<kalorin> mkay
<kalorin> now i have it doing mirrored mode
<kalorin> so that's nice
<jay> !PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jay> !$PATH
<lovloss> if i suggest anything about new technology, its that you get a SATA card and set up a raid array for your hard drive/s ^_^
<jay> hmm
<Dragon_Legion> martalli: use which java
<lovloss> best thing i ever did
<Dragon_Legion> if that doesnt work use which jre
<martalli> What's the command line for jre?
<intelikey> lovloss i still prefer scsi  but ok yeah.
<jay> martalli: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-java-faq/ch11.html < look here
<intelikey> martalli i don't know but   j[tab]      might help.
<lovloss> i g2g
<jay> java -version
<lovloss> cya all
<martalli> intelikey: Why didn't I think of that?
<Dragon_Legion> try gij
<jay> martalli: it just java ._.
<Dragon_Legion> gij -jar really
* intelikey </shrugs>
<soulrider> im going to bed
<martalli> I think "java_vm"
<soulrider> see ya guys!
<Dragon_Legion> martalli: I dont have my linux connected to this system but when I put in java it told me to use gij -jar
<jay> Dragon_Legion have you used kubuntu?
<jay> Make sure your giving command for a debian based system
<taz> ouch, Kubuntu need a lot of RAM. Is it normal?
<Dragon_Legion> kago....I am OVER kubuntu
<jay> yes
* Dragon_Legion is using gnewsense-kde
<Dragon_Legion> essentially the same thing
<intelikey> taz it doesn't "need" a lot of ram.
* jay knows how to configure Kubuntu
<jay> not really..
<intelikey> ubuntu kde will run in less than 64M
<martalli> Actually - gij -jar claims to work
<jay> Make sure you have a swap
<Dragon_Legion> I hardly use any RAM on my system
<intelikey> no swap
<Dragon_Legion> and I have about 100 ps running
<taz> got 384Mb and use 357 with only Konversation
<pollyo> intelikey: ubuntu will run in less than 64M?
<intelikey> pollyo yes
<intelikey> and no swap
<jay> i know for a fact you need a linux swap partition
<eeanm> taz: linux always uses almost all of your memory, it caches hard disk
<pollyo> intelikey: Great.  I've been looking for something to put on my other machine.  It only has 64M.
<intelikey> i did not say that you had a lot of ram for apps   i said kde doesn't need that much.     mozilla-browser and an irc client an konsole  will just about max out that 64M
<pollyo> intelikey: Do you know of any other distributions that are good for older computers?
<jay> Knoppix
<jay> knoppix is good for thoes with no ram
<eeanm> lol
<Carutsu> jay: mmm, i need that!
<jay> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martalli> for very little ram, I woudl suggest puppy linux.
<Carutsu> jay: good to know, bur how about packages?
<pollyo> jay: Ok. Are they still developing for knoppix and is it based on anything?
<jay> :/
<pollyo> jay: As far as packages?
<jay> like what do you mean
<intelikey> pollyo slackware   still has all it's releases avalable.   you can put a slackware system in 16M ram 100M hd .
<jay> like what it has >_>
<jay> intelikey: mandriva one can do the same thing
<jay> and it has a better base
<Carutsu> jay: finding software for k/ubuntu is so easy because of the repostories, are the knopix repostories as well mantained as k/ubuntu's
<jay> with rpm :D
<pollyo> I'm going to have to look around a bit.
<intelikey> jay yes but not quite so easily.   he asked about a distro that was "good for older boxes"
<jay> Carutsu: knoppix goes directly to the Debians sorces for its packages
<martalli> How do I set a cl variable?  how do I set $JAVA_HOME='/usr/bin' (or something liek that?
<intelikey> pollyo dsl also.
<taz> Is Katapult really usefull? (try to close some process)
<Carutsu> jay: that's good enough for me
<martalli> if you "install knoppix", you get a vanilla install
<intelikey> pollyo assuming you have a cd drive in it.
<Carutsu> taz i just love it!
<pollyo> Thanks for all the sugestions.
<pollyo> I do have CD on the machine.
<jay> y/w
<martalli> for older computers: puppy linux, dsl, austrumi
<jay> lol
<jay> slax does it too
<jay> and feather
<philphoto> question
<jay> yes?
<pollyo> Can tooo many options be a bad thing? <grin>
<jay> xD
<martalli> How do I set a cl variable?  how do I set $JAVA_HOME='/usr/bin' (or something like that?
<intelikey> pollyo sure.   the question is how many are too many
<pollyo> intelikey: True.
<jay> martalli : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-java-faq/ch11.html<tell you how
<martalli> gnome sure thinks so (as in, you can't change any options witht he gnoe-screensaver)
<philphoto> is it possible and/or something reasonable to do to to load up feisty on my PATA 40GB drive then creade a RAID array with two 80GB drives purely for starage?
<jay> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> martalli in your  ~/.profile   i would think would be a good place
<jay> !rais
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rais - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jay> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jay> there ya go
<intelikey> martalli or the system wide   /etc/profile
<philphoto> I don't want to make it bootable RAID
<philphoto> thanks, I'll be right back
<pollyo> Is it possible to have a volume control for each application?
<intelikey> without hacking things... i'd have to say no.
<jay> =D
<pollyo> I always wondered why they didn't have that option.
<jay> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<intelikey> it should be possable to modulate the output pre-arts  but i've never seen it done.
<kalorin> grrrrrrrr
<utnubuk> jay is there a beta available to play with?
<kalorin> I can get two screens that mirror each other
<philphoto> ok, so I read the ubotu's RAID page as for boot disks but I only want to have a mountable storage volume.
<intelikey> pollyo one reason is that it would require a secnodary sound filter for every app     sound would flow through the volume filter then into the arts server (filter) to get to the hardware....  the more you process it the slower it gets
<utnubuk> for ubuntu studio i mean
<kalorin> and I can get two screens that are two completely seperate desktops
<philphoto> and I want to play.  to learn what I can do
<kalorin> I can't get two screens that are one desktop
<kalorin> OMG
<pollyo> intelikey: I see.
<kalorin> it worked
<kalorin> now I'm afraid to reboot
<jay> martalli do you still need help
<Daskreech> Dragon_Legion: how is it?
<Dragon_Legion> Daskreech: what?
<Re|ent|ess> * services. sets mode: +e <lol
<Daskreech> pollyo: deli and vector
<philphoto> ok.  I think I'm going over to Feisty.  looks like a lot of my slow comp issues might be taken care of.
<pollyo> Daskreech:  deli and vector?
<philphoto> are there any more fixes for the ATI GC in feisty?
<Daskreech> pollyo: light distros
<Daskreech> deli more so than vector
<pollyo> Daskreech: Thank you.
<Daskreech>  it is very minimial though i thik they just upgraded to linux kernel 2.2
<intelikey> pollyo it's a little like doing    printf "`echo blah | cat`\n"     to get blah to the stdout.   it will get there but so will   echo blah    and it doesn't have to go through two other processes to get there so it is faster.   even though you may not be able to measure it.    if the streem was big enough you could.
<pollyo> intelikey: Looking at the website now.
<peanutb> can anyone point me to a good guide for doing a low level format on a toshiba hard drive? possibly with ubuntu?
<peanutb> or kubuntu
<Daskreech> peanutb: check the toshiba site they will most likely have an ISO for the tools that will do it for you
<Daskreech> pretty dangerous at this point in time to do low level formats by yourself
<peanutb> the drive has bad sectors. Toshiba dosnt provide any utilities
<Daskreech> wait is this a laptop?
<peanutb> the hd is from a laptop
<peanutb> but in a regular pc right now.
<intelikey> peanutb you can try   sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda  (assuming hda)   then partition/format
<intelikey> peanutb that's about as close as you get without a real bios call.   some bios's have a low level format opetion.
<intelikey> option
<peanutb> intelikey, ok thanks, i doubt my bios has that option (it is a cheap ECS motherboard)
<intelikey> op shun
<Daskreech> peanutb: and toshiba makes the had drive?
<Daskreech> intelikey: evvery day
<intelikey> lol
<peanutb> Daskreech, i pulled it out of a laptop.
* intelikey is not picking on Jucato again  btw.
<Daskreech> yea yes I understand that. But I doubt that toshiba made the drive itself
* Daskreech hits Jucato with a rolled up newspaper
<Daskreech> Woah deja vu
<intelikey> seagate wd maxtor ....
* Jucato is busy. thanks
<BartSimpson> Back to my previous partition problem, I have one last question: My fstab has / mounted as UUID=something_that_looks_like_a_md5. will I need to change this "UUID" when i move my thing to a different partion on the new hard drive?
<peanutb> it was from a tosiba computer with toshiba written all over it.
<maymemoo> i cant join #ubuntu-offtopic
<maymemoo> >=|
<peanutb> maymemoo, register your nick
<Daskreech> maymemoo: boo-hoo :) join #kubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Re|ent|ess> i forgot -RN is on
<Re|ent|ess> :x
<Re|ent|ess> this server is bad with modes
<Agent_bob> you don't have to regester to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Re|ent|ess> im banned
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> some op on a power trip did it
<Re|ent|ess> :p
<Agent_bob> Re|ent|ess should i tell them you are in here now so they can do the same ?  :)
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Jucato> there's #kubuntu-offtopic too
<Jucato> w/c reminds me...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> yeah you can get banned from there too
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-76-205-96-175.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> Re|ent|ess: #ubuntu-ops for operator questions (bans, etc)
<Carutsu> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Daskreech> it has a k in the name. it must be good1
<pollyo> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Daskreech: non sequitur... you have a K in your name as well :P
* Jucato goes now...
<Daskreech> Well .... I'm good
<Jucato> non verum est
<Daskreech> :-
<Daskreech> )
<vbgunz> I have an issue with Firefox on Kubuntu. I click on a mailto link and my Thunderbird setup does not try to open a window at all. If I launch a link from Thunderbird, it opens that link in Konqueror... but Firefox is my default browser... whats going on? anyone know?
<Daskreech> thunderbid isn't a kde app I don't think it respects the KDE default app choice
<vbgunz> this blows, I swear I would switch to KDE apps Konqueror and Kmail *but* no web developer and other useful extensions for Konqueror and well, Thunderbird I am seriously considering doing without...
<philphoto> has there been any change (positive) in how ATI graphics cards act with Feisty?
<philphoto> or do I have to go through the rigamarole again?
* Daskreech puts up his hand
<Daskreech> rigmarole?
<Carutsu> Daskreech but as far as i know Thunderbird does a system call calling for a browser the system then loads the browser
<Daskreech> Carutsu: if you say so
<philphoto> ordeal, however slight, of reconfiguring xorg.conf to better apply my GC for speed
<Carutsu> Daskreech: tell me if im wrong but that's what i though
<philphoto> I swear I'm just going to get another vendor's GC.
<Daskreech> philphoto: Oh that's what was making things run so slow?
<philphoto> on that note, should I be able to switch graphics cards when I get my new one in & not have to do a complete new install?
<philphoto> yeah, that's why it was slow.
<philphoto> daskreech: today I tried to do a dual-boot with winXP so I could run my Epson scanner, but in the process things went bad.
<Daskreech> oh?
<Daskreech> how so?
<philphoto> not a problem, I have everything saved on my external hd.  and the feisty install took way less time than the upgrade
<Daskreech> philphoto: tell me about it.
<posingaspopular> Daskreech, migration manager is amazing.
<Jucato> vbgunz: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" to set your default browser across the whole system
<Daskreech> posingaspopular: still slow :-)
<posingaspopular> hmmm
<posingaspopular> strange
<philphoto> something happened with one of the partitions on the hd that had edgy installed & i just said to heck with it.
<Jucato> vbgunz: as for clicking mailto links in firefox to launch thunderbird, I think you'll have to use about:config there
<philphoto> it WOULD NOT boot.
<philphoto> no matter what I tried.
<philphoto> every setting in BIOS wouldn't let that thing boot to save it's life.  i went & restored grub again even to see if it was an issue with that.  nope.
<skarface> Jucato: kcontrol > KDE Components > Default Applications will set thunderbird as the default
<philphoto> thunderstorm outside.  I should get off this machine.
<Jucato> skarface: yes, but only for KDE apps
<Jucato> skarface: and since firefox is not a kde app, it may not (or may) follow that
<vbgunz> Jucato: thank you very much though I think I am really going to make a gunho effort to switch to kmail
<skarface> Jucato: it will
* Jucato shrugs... doesn't use either firefox or thunderbird...
<skarface> no reason to use kmail or thunderbird really
<vbgunz> Jucato: what you use?
<skarface> webmail is more convenient
<Jucato> I'm sure about the default browser part though
<Jucato> vbgunz: konqueror and kmail
<philphoto> so has anyone here (with an ATI graphics card)  noticed any performance advantage over edgy?
<vbgunz> Jucato: thats what I mean, I am thinking about switching from Tbird to kmail... Konqueror not so easy for me... Firefox got some killer extensions :(
<Daskreech> philphoto: I'll tell you tomorrow when feisty finished installing
<pollyo> is ubuntu-desktop the gnome desktop?
<philphoto> oh man.
<Jucato> pollyo: no
<pollyo> Hmm....
<Jucato> ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that installs the default Ubuntu packages.
<skarface> I really dislike konqueror... kde I like, konqueror not so much. but as far as email, gmail wins. then just add its feed to akregator to check your mail periodically.
<philphoto> you should free up some bandwidth on your machine & get off the IRC
<Jucato> gnome-desktop-environment is the GNOME desktop metapackage
<Daskreech> pollyo: it will install a gnome desktop yes
<skarface> irc takes about .002% of my bandwidth... it's the torrents...
<pollyo> I went to remove compiz and it says removing ubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> pollyo: that's cool
<skarface> pollyo: that's strange
<Daskreech> no big loss
<philphoto> you know what?  I think I notice a difference right now.
<philphoto> has Feisty's xorg.conf been changed to run better with specific radeon GC's?  this thing is kicking @$$
<skarface> all I've noticed so far is that I don't have to add repositories for beryl
<pollyo> What are considered the top video cards for linux right now.  Do they have a website that discussess videocards for use on linux?
<skarface> oh and the splashes got kind of blurry and strange looking
<Daskreech> philphoto: well a new ati driver came out yesterday i think
<Daskreech> that may make a difference
<philphoto> really!?
<kalorin> another new one yesterday?
<kalorin> I have like 8.5.55 or something
<philphoto> that's good.
<Daskreech> wasn't it yesterday?
<Daskreech> yeah that one
<kalorin> 8.35.5
<philphoto> either way, this machine hasn't been this fast since I installed my new CPU & 3 more GBram a month ago
<philphoto> but I was on WInXP then, so I can't judge :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> kubuntu is normally pretty quick
<skarface> just about anything would scream with more than 3gb of ram
<philphoto> I'll get my peripherals configured, scan an image in Xsane & then I'll tell you if it's working better.
<kalorin> I so want to go E6600 w/ 2gb of ram
<philphoto> yeah, I wish I had an athlon64
<kalorin> have a 64 3200+ single core now
<kalorin> it's fast enough
<skarface> I have yet to see any compelling reason that 64-bit is better
<skarface> unless you want to compile everything for 64
<pollyo> I guess compiz is required for ubutun-desktop
<philphoto> the arch is better than pentium for graphics processing like I do
<pollyo> !ubuntu-desktop
<nicoc> hola
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<skarface> it's just a metapackage... the only problem you'll have is that if you want to use apt-get autoremove it'll try to nuke your gnome
<skarface> and apparently it might screw up updates :)
<pollyo> At the same time does it also slow my computer down?
<skarface> no
<skarface> not if you're not running beryl
<kofler> I'm trying to do static IP configuration. The machine is currently DHCP'd and I am remotely SSH'd from home to the network. If I /etc/init.d/networking restart, will I lose all connectivity positively?
<skarface> it just takes a little hd space
<Daskreech> skarface: yeah it assumes you have the basic meta package and the desktop meta package
<pollyo> skarface: compiz itself isn't going to slow it down without beryl?
<philphoto> goodness, this has a lot of updates.  bah
<skarface> pollyo: uh did you install compiz?
<kofler> Anyone?
<pollyo> skarface: I believe at one point I did.  I was attempting to remove it and it removed ubuntu-desktop at the same time.
<kalorin> what's the real advantage of this beryl deal anyway?
<intelikey> kofler ?
<Daskreech> philphoto: honestly if you don't like updating then please close your eyes
<kalorin> just to have pretty 3d objects to map your desktop onto?
<pollyo> skarface: When I went to put ubuntu-desktop back it reinstalled compiz.
<Daskreech> kalorin: envy
<philphoto> I'm thinking of just going to bed.
<kalorin> envy?
<skarface> pollyo: weird. compiz has never been part of ubuntu-desktop as far as I know
<pollyo> skarface: I doubt my video card is fast enough to really work with compiz though.
<Daskreech> pollyo: that's wrong
<philphoto> but this new face to the OS is like a christmas present.
<Daskreech> philphoto: if you update there will be just as many when you wake up
<philphoto> i want to get everythign configured NOW
<philphoto> you serious?!
<Daskreech> philphoto: really just leave it alone for the month :)
<Daskreech> yep
<Daskreech> no joke
<philphoto> dang.
<pollyo> Did they change something on feisty?
<philphoto> well, I'm 32% into it
<skarface> well fesity includes beryl, nothing about compiz though
<Daskreech> philphoto: until it releases you'll have a ton of updates every day
<skarface> I don't know what that's all about
<philphoto> right, right.
<pollyo> I have a NV TNT2 crard.
<Daskreech> philphoto: well let it up date then. but you don't HAVE to do everyupdate
<pollyo> I have NV drivers running but I think compiz and beryl need newer cards.
<Daskreech>  by the time the update is done they will have more
<Daskreech> It's crazy
<skarface> pollyo: what kind of card do you have?
<philphoto> ok, I'll just shut off the adept notification deal until the 20th
<Daskreech> I've updated a package and by the time it's downloaded and installed the same package had an update
<intelikey> Daskreech that's why i stick with LTS
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha ha ha!
<Daskreech> it's addicitive if you don't have stuff to do
<philphoto> LTS?
<pollyo> skarface: It is an older card in my Dell Optiplex Gx300 with a PIII
<Daskreech> intelikey: LTS had it as well :-p
<skarface> philphoto: well you could always remove compiz or whatever and then install ubuntu-desktop again. it won't really install anything but it should get rid of the annoyance.
<Daskreech> don't be acting like it didn't
<pollyo> skarface: It is a NV TNT2 is all I know.
<intelikey> doesn't now
<Daskreech> well neither will feisty when it ships
<philphoto> it's not an annoyance.
<pollyo> skarface: That is what I did.  Then it reinstalled compiz.
<skarface> uh well considering beryl/compiz will run on my lame intel cards, it should run on that
<intelikey> Daskreech there have been maybe 10 packages updated in a month
<pollyo> skarface: Really?
<skarface> pollyo: that's a rather odd little fluke
<philphoto> now that I have feisty, am I running beryl?
<skarface> no
<intelikey> Daskreech and the longer it goes the less there are.   the "bugs are being worked out"
<philphoto> ok.
<pollyo> skarface: I would like to look at some of the effects in compiz.
<pollyo> skarface: Any idea how I active them?
<Daskreech> intelikey: you'd love delli linux :-)
<skarface> yeah
<Daskreech> 2.2 kernel
<philphoto> not that i want beryl.  just wondering what big apps are being put on the OS automatically
<skarface> install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<skarface> then run beryl-manager
<intelikey> Daskreech na  2.4 is good
<pollyo> skarface: I think compiz has some type of windows manager.
<Daskreech> debian? :-)
<skarface> well beryl is a fork of compiz
<philphoto> 72% complete
<skarface> pretty much the same stuff, only it seems to have more development going on
<pollyo> Maybe I need to install compiz-kde to activate it.
<skarface> nah
<pollyo> compiz-core and compiz (and a slew of others are already installed)
<philphoto> ok, now that I'm up with the feisty, with no more windowz crud on my computer, I have more storage.
<kalorin> so feisty is going to be really different?
<philphoto> do I just go into a partition manager to create one big ext3 partition in my spare drive?
<intelikey> kalorin no.
<skarface> philphoto: if you like
<philphoto> but is it just that simple?
<skarface> you'll have to add it to /etc/fstab also
<kalorin> intelikey think I'll still have a TON of issues with the ATI video drivers there?
<skarface> if you want it to mount automatically
<philphoto> how to do that?
<philphoto> certainly
<kalorin> (in feisty I mean)
<skarface> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<skarface> brb
<philphoto> and edit fstab with?  is it obvious?
<intelikey> kalorin i would hope not as many.  but probably still some.  until we see some actual change in the modus operandus of ati (it was bought out by amd) then don't expect any miricales
<philphoto> I'm meaning, I'll add the volume label to fstab, correct?
<Re|ent|ess> !tell philphoto abot fstab
<Re|ent|ess> !tell philphoto about fstab
<Re|ent|ess> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Re|ent|ess> !partitons
<kalorin> yeah I just wish when I did an install off the cd I didn't have to drop to a shell and install the xorg-driver-ati package and then dot he aticonfig --initial and so on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> BartSimpson: how goes?
<kalorin> in order to just get it to give me a desktop
<kalorin> then do it again after the install
<philphoto> thanks.
<kalorin> and then try to upgrade the drivers to something more current and you get a few hours of banging your head against the desk
<kalorin> just aggrevatin
<BartSimpson> Daskreech: still looking for a new hard drive :)
<kalorin> at least my new workstation at work has a quadra 5something in it, worked right out of the box
<kalorin> thought it wouldn't see my dell 20" 1600x1200 FP until I redid the monitor profile
<kalorin> that was silly
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> What is responsible for the cpu speed bar in the tooltip of the power manager?
<Daskreech> ksysguard
<Daskreech> oh wait :)
<Daskreech> read that rong
<Daskreech> wrong
<MilhousePunkRock> Daskreech: Well, let's just take the emptiness of that bar as an indicator that speedstepping is not working here anymore...
<pollyo> I installed beryl.  Do I have to reboot or restart to use it?
<Daskreech> pollyo: just x
<kalorin> I liked the one that was in xbuntu better than that ksysguard deal
<pollyo> Daskreech: Cant I type CTRL-something-something to do that or should I log out and relogin to restart x?
<kalorin> 3 verticle bars, cpu, memory, and disk/io/ethernet/whatever
<Daskreech> pollyo: have anythign to save?
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<philphoto> what is the partition editor built into feisty?  I can't find one.
<pollyo> Daskreech: I'm writing an ISO file to CD but after that I do not have anything to save.
<Daskreech> qtparted
<Daskreech> pollyo: when that's done just ctrl+alt+bkspc
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: So you should wait until that's done
<pollyo> Ok.  Thanks.
<philphoto> gotcha.  its just not in the app menu
<Jucato> philphoto: it's only installed by default on the Desktop CD
<philphoto> aha!
<philphoto> so now i can choose?
<Jucato> GParted, QtParted or command line? sure
<philphoto> I like gparted.  is there any benefit of one over the other?
<Daskreech> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
* MilhousePunkRock always recommends the GPartEd LiveCD...
<pollyo> Ok.
<Daskreech> MilhousePunkRock: good idea
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Got your eye candy now?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: No
<pollyo> A program closed unexpectedly. "artsd" any idea what that is?
<MilhousePunkRock> philphoto: If you need more than four partitions, you will most likely need to go to the cli and deal with fdisk or cfdisk
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: The KDE sound system
<pollyo> Hmmmm....
* intelikey eats a big bowl of eye candy while working on backups.
<pollyo> Should the eye candy have started automatically?
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Did you at least see the beryl splash?
<MilhousePunkRock> I dont really remember how much of beryl is started by default
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I did not take notice of any new splash.
<MilhousePunkRock> what about Alt-F2 and "beryl-manager", pollyo?
<pollyo> Will I find any Beryl config programs in the K menu?
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: IIRC it was in the system tray
<Daskreech> intelikey: you know that stuff rots your retinas right?
<intelikey> backing up at a whooping rate of  2.85 MB/s    hehhe
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey!
<pollyo> Something crashed...
<intelikey> Daskreech is that why i need glasses ?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock :)
<Daskreech> no the cli is why ou need glasses
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: We need glasses because we are nerds...
<Daskreech>  what resolution does that run at anyway?
<pollyo> I do see the beryl in the taskbar now
<Daskreech> pollyo: right click it
<Daskreech> you can choose your window manager
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: I think you can switch the windows manager from KWin to Beryl there
<Daskreech> see if it has a choice of beryl
<MilhousePunkRock> IIRC it would be called "emerald"
<Daskreech> Jucato: does kubuntu have the one touch desktop effects as well?
<pollyo> I have four choices for windows manager
<Jucato> Daskreech: nope
<MilhousePunkRock> Daskreech: One touch desktop?
<Daskreech> Jucato: was it planned to?
<pollyo> Beryl, Compiz, Metacity, Kwin...
<philphoto> I really want to create a separate profile here and make it identical to Vista.  I can be the first cool person on my block to have a WORKING version when they come over.  muahahaha
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: there's a menu in Ubuntu to enable Compiz
<intelikey> Daskreech resolution ?    anything from  50 columns by 12 lines    to  180 columns by 70 lines   on this box.
<Jucato> Daskreech: not sure. probably not
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: That's overload for sure
<Daskreech> intelikey: how do you change that?
<MilhousePunkRock> But you can pick beryl from there
<pollyo> Can I do away with a few of those?
<intelikey> SvgaTextMode
<Daskreech> Jucato: man I'm so going to get laughed at in the office
<pollyo> Are they slowing my system down having those 4 options listed?
<Daskreech> intelikey: command?
* Jucato shrugs...
<Jucato> pollyo: no. because you can't have more than 1 window manager running at one time
<pollyo> Jucato: Ok.  Thank you.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Probably not, but why would you need both metacity and kwin? or compiz and beryl? make up your mind
<pollyo> I have two Adept Notifer in the bar at the bottom.  One is a green orb and the other is a crash symbol
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: he probably has GNOME/Ubuntu installed as well
<intelikey> Daskreech you have to install it first.    and edit /etc/Textconfig  for your hardware  then it's     stm <size>
<MilhousePunkRock> The basic linux rule is still KISS, isn't it?
<Daskreech> intelikey: neat so I cam make things too small for me to read and change it back?
<Jucato> and Compiz and Beryl aren't technically "duplicates"... but well...
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: The "crash" symbol is a notifier that updates are available
<Daskreech> MilhousePunkRock: no that's the unix rule
<pollyo> Jucato: Yes, I have Gnome ubuntu installed as well.
<Daskreech> the linux rule is penguins chhhaaarrggee1111
<Daskreech> s/1111/!!!!!/
<intelikey> Daskreech yes.   but i sujest you make a restore script   cause you can select modes that don't work.
<MilhousePunkRock> Daskreech: s/!!!!/oneoneeleven
<MilhousePunkRock> ;-)
<Daskreech> intelikey: how do you run the restore script if thigns don't  work?
<MilhousePunkRock> Daskreech: Ever noticed there are no penguins in Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> MilhousePunkRock: heh hang out here more and see some of the crazy thigns I get up to
<Daskreech> MilhousePunkRock: there are no anythings on kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Gears!
<pollyo> Why isn't the green ball where it was before?  Now it is in the list of windows when before it was over with the sound and network connection information.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Enabled beryl by now?
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, that's what you get... It's still not mature...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: The gem is in the taskbar.
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I haven't done anything with it yet though.
<Daskreech> not even gears for the past few releases
<MilhousePunkRock> Daskreech: I used to be a regular here...
<intelikey> Daskreech assuming 80x25 works for you   echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nstm 80x25' > ~/x ;chmod 755 ~/x       and if you blank your screen just do ~/x
<intelikey> oh better add   -a in the stm line of that.
<pollyo> I do not think that beryl is going to run with my current setup though.
<pollyo> I will have to check my drivers.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: You should have done that before...
<Daskreech> intelikey: ah I'd probably ~/bin/gdit
<pollyo> Maybe my video card is toooo old or not powerful enough.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: What are your system specs?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Yes.  true.
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Old. <grin>
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I am sure it is way below specs.
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: PIII, NV TNT2 ....
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: 256 Megs Ram
<intelikey> Daskreech if that's in you path.  just a way to get      stm -a 80x25   or what ever, without having to guess at what you typed.
* intelikey has reset in the dark before.
<MilhousePunkRock> Although they say berly is not that demanding, I used to run it on my desktop (Athlon XP 2400+, 1 GB RAM, GeForce 6600 GT 128 MB) and it was just plain unuseable
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Haha... Good luck...
<intelikey> Daskreech the config file is long   but don't just think it will work without editing     it wont
<Daskreech> intelikey: aight :-)
<pollyo> Ok.. Beryl was a bad idea to jump into without looking at it first. <grin>
<kalorin> heh
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why everyone is so keen about beryl
<MilhousePunkRock> ping
<MilhousePunkRock> ping
<posingaspopular> MilhousePunkRock, who are you pingin?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I wanted to start with compiz...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: <Grin>
<pollyo> Anyone know about NV drivers?
<Agent_bob> Daskreech can you grab that script ?
<pollyo> OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.84
<Daskreech> apparently not
<posingaspopular> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pollyo>   If your version is 9631 (see above) or higher then you can skip this and move on to the section entitled "Modifying your xorg.conf file".
<Moby_python> has anybody here gotten an atheros wireless card to work
<Agent_bob> firewall in the way i guess
<pollyo> I'm going to have to wait and look at this another day.
<pollyo> It is suggesting some serous changes.
<Moby_python> I cannot load mad wifi with the kubuntu feisty upgrade
<pollyo> BBL
<Daskreech> night all!!!
<Mantis> hello all...I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 6.06 on another partition so I could dual boot, and I gan't get the linux bootloader to show up instead of booting immediatly to windows
<Agent_bob> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Agent_bob> see the first link ^ it's apropos
<Mantis> thanks
<BartSimpson|Away> bbl
<Moby_python> Well my desktop wont let me install k3b 1.0, probably will work if I install feisty.
<Moby_python> My laptop won't let me use my wifi card because I installed feisty
<Agent_bob> da feisty grips channel is  #ubuntu+1   :)
<Agent_bob> gripes
<Agent_bob> gropes ?
<poningru> ...
<Agent_bob> groups ?
<poningru> Agent_bob: lets not go farther
<Agent_bob> ok.
* Agent_bob wonders why ?
* Agent_bob gripes about a feisty groups grips that gropes 
<Agent_bob> ah in the dark.
<Agent_bob> :)
<dwidmann> Moby_python: if you really need k3b 1.0 in edgy, you could compile it yourself.
<Moby_python> dwidmann I am trying, first it was qt, now I"ve got qt okay and it is complaining about my kde prefix
<M4ntis> okay, I tried to fix grub using the live cd terminal trick, but when I try to do find /boot/grub/stage1 it says file not found.....this happened the last time I installed
<Erb_> can somebody please tell me how I can register for a channel (##php)?
<Rictoo> hey
<Rictoo> who wants to play a game of uno with a java irc bot I just made?
<Admiral_Chicago> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Rictoo> who wants to play a game of uno with a java irc bot I just made?
<Rictoo> =D
<philphoto> ok, i'm just about to get this mount command down.  now, I want to mount /dev/sdc1 in media.  would that look like mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/media  ?
<M4ntis> Is there any manual solution to grub not installing with kubuntu?  Grub didn't load into linux because it is apparently not there
<philphoto> I've looked at the page & it's not straigtforward about it
<philphoto> M4ntis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveryAfterInstallingWindows
<M4ntis> yea, I tried the standard stuff, I think I need to install grub manually though
<philphoto> oh, it didn't find it?
<M4ntis> yea /boot/grub/stage1 wasn't found
<philphoto> not at all, huh?
<M4ntis> this hapened when I installed earlier, and I have no idea why
<philphoto> how many drives do you have?
<M4ntis> two
<philphoto> do you know your BIOS well?
<M4ntis> somewhat
<philphoto> what is loaded on hd0?
<philphoto> Windows?
<M4ntis> yea
<philphoto> any RAID devices?
<M4ntis> nope
<philphoto> your grub should be in hd0.  did you recently do a clean install of everything?
<M4ntis> I've had windows installed for a long time, I was going to try to add kubuntu, and this is where I am
<philphoto> I'd say just re-install if you haven't gotten anywhere with kubuntu configurations
<philphoto> are you using feisty?
<chipbuddy> does anyone know of a simple calendar program for gnome? i found the evolution one, but i'd prefer something simpler
<M4ntis> well, this is the second install of kubuntu today :(
<philphoto> oh man.  sorry.
<philphoto> I'm linux n00b as well, but have learned way too much over the last week.
<M4ntis> same problem both times. so I have no idea :-/
<philphoto> but I hear you.
<philphoto> have you done a cd check of the live cd?
<M4ntis> yep, its fine
<philphoto> wierd.
<M4ntis> well
<M4ntis> looking at fdisk linux got installed on my second harddrive so that could be the problem
<philphoto> but you should have been able to find grub
<philphoto> and it should have been in hd0 if you did a standard install
<philphoto> I tried a windows install today.  it overwrote my grub.  then there was some problem that made it so I could not boot my linux drive.
<philphoto> I did a clean sweep & then reinstall of feisty, not that I recommend that though
<M4ntis> If I didn't have so much data I'd do a totally clean instal, but I can afford that right now :(
<philphoto> I have everything saved on an external drive
<philphoto> totally.
<M4ntis> hey this guide is giving me commands that are actualyl making the terminal do something, maybe I'm getting somewhere
<philphoto> which one?
<Chemicalvamp> should i close everything while im upgrading from edgy to fiesty fawn?
<M4ntis> using the live CD to overwrite the windows bootloader heh
<philphoto> you want a dual bootable system though, correct?
<M4ntis> yea, I don't think this will work :(
<philphoto> you might want to, it's a really big leap
<Chemicalvamp> i ran duel boot for a little while
<Chemicalvamp> but i didnt have to change any settings
<philphoto> did you get much saved on edgy?
<Chemicalvamp> philphoto, me?
<philphoto> chemicalvamp:  yes.  I mean, did you configure it all to your likings?
<Chemicalvamp> yeah i said screw it, formatted everything wiped it all out
<M4ntis> what's teh difference between /dev/hda and /dev/sda?
<philphoto> because it took me 2 hours to do the upgrade, I'd recommend the very quick full install of the iso image from cd
<Chemicalvamp> but like i was going to tell m4ntis, while i had that "system restore volume" kubuntu asked me what i wanted to boot
<ffffu> !replacement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about replacement - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffffu> !applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chemicalvamp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ffffu> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<M4ntis> well...I installed grub...I think lol
<M4ntis> this is like some twisted puzzel, its kinda fun despite the fact that I may have just wiped out windows
<philphoto> no, windows is still probably there
<Chemicalvamp> well if you dont have any attachment who cares?
<philphoto> exactly
<Chemicalvamp> i dont miss windows
<M4ntis> my homework cares haha
<philphoto> I definitely don't
<M4ntis> but it's backed up so its okay
<ffffu> any nice games for kde like bowling etc?
<philphoto> M4ntis: hda is what a hard drive will be labelled as when it has other than ext partitions, I believe
<Chemicalvamp> what i would try is boot a desktop cd, install do partitions 200mb boot/ 2-3gb swap/ 40gb root/ 30gb windoze
<forham> Chemicalvamp,
<Chemicalvamp> yeah
<philphoto> sda will be a hd with full ext partition and linux-swap
<forham> hi
<M4ntis> well, I'm going to try to reboot again.  If not I'll play with it after class tomorrow.  Thanks guys
<Chemicalvamp> hello
<philphoto> nno prob
<philphoto> if I can help someone by telling my recent stories of mistakes, I've done good
<M4ntis> haha, :)
<Chemicalvamp> so yeah phil after all that "trying to keep my backups" i realized there was c onflict with my hda2 (vfat windows partition) and decided it was all fubar
<M4ntis> well here's hoping it helped!  night!
<philphoto> I had the same thing
<philphoto> night
<Chemicalvamp> 77% installed fiestyfawn
<philphoto> nice
<philphoto> you mean 77% downloaded?
<Chemicalvamp> no installed
<Chemicalvamp> it took like 4 hours to dl it
<Chemicalvamp> 855 packages lol
<philphoto> sweet.  once you reboot, you'll notice a big difference if you thought edgy was slow (it was horrible slow here)
<philphoto> oh my goodness
<Chemicalvamp> it was like 3 removed, 60 new, 765 upgraded
<philphoto> oh you did the upgrade.  the slow route.
<philphoto> the install takes like 20 minutes.
<Chemicalvamp> eh? i dk.. i just did https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<philphoto> yup, that's the long one.
<philphoto> no worries.
<Chemicalvamp> oh wellz lol
<philphoto> it's a good update
<philphoto> I'm liking feisty.  I have to configure my scanners and printer again, but it seems a bunch faster than edgy kubuntu
<duffyd> howdy, just following the tutorial here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput?highlight=%28japanese%29 to setup Japanese support in kubuntu
<philphoto> so I have this spare CPU & 1gb ram.  I'm going to get a new mobo & make myself a terabyte+ server for my photography
<Chemicalvamp> i wont know what i need to do till its done, this is after i installed eclipse and tried (tried being the operative word) to get it to work
<duffyd> just wondering if there's something I should be aware of - i.e. is the uim_anthy input method the recommended approach for kde?
<philphoto> do you have an ATI graphics card?
<Chemicalvamp> i got 2.2ghz 1g ram 80gb hdd and yes i have ati radeon 200m video card
<philphoto> don't know duffyd.  apologies
<duffyd> philphoto: np
<philphoto> chemicalvamp: was edgy slow for you?
<Chemicalvamp> no not realy
<philphoto> it was horrible over here.  I have an older ati radeon though so perhaps that was it.
<philphoto> like 30 seconds to open an app
<Chemicalvamp> mines a laptop amd64
<Chemicalvamp> gonna try that vmware with my windows mce
<philphoto> ah, nice.    you had no problem because of the amd64 arch
<duffyd> I'm on edgy on a Dell 640m with 2Gb RAM and a dual core - runs nice
<supernix> I have a problem I did a upgrade a while back and now my Kubuntu dist is trying to use the gdm instead of the kdm
<philphoto> feisty is running really well so far here.
<Chemicalvamp> man its late work is gonna suck!
<philphoto> I have to get up in a few hours too.  yuk
<Chemicalvamp> awe cmon installer has been at 2 mintes remaining for like 5 minutes
<philphoto> that stinks.
<Chemicalvamp> 99% is always the longest % lol
<philphoto> like that last dollar at the gas pump is the longest 2 minutes of your life.
<Chemicalvamp> awe man
<Chemicalvamp> window title.. "upgrader crashed"
<roberto> buenas
<roberto> alguien tiene un manual de comandos para la consola de linux
<roberto> ?
<roberto> que estoy empezando ahora y lo necesito
<Chemicalvamp> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<roberto> gracias
<kraut> moin
<Chemicalvamp> es nada
<Chemicalvamp> brb
<ffffu> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<c1|freaky> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ffffu> can i ask something about sources.list ?
<ffffu> why do i have to edit the souces.list manually after installation to remove the # beside some of the deb ?
<ffffu> are they there for some purposes?
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: yes some repositories don't need to be on by default
<philphoto> you are allowing adept, synaptic, whatever   to access the universe/multiverse in order to have access to thousands more applications.
<Admiral_Chicago> for example, backports is a repo that can cause dependency issues but has useful applications like Flash 9
<philphoto> ok folks, it's 3am.  oy.
<ffffu> are ther special reasons?
<ffffu> oh
<ffffu> because by default i would uncomment them all
<ffffu> and add a mujltiverse
<ffffu> behind
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: that might cause a lot of issues
<ffffu> anyway, i saw screenshots on others desktop..they have a icon apps selection thing that they rollover their mouse and the icon turns big..what is it?
<ffffu> what issues?
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: i think you are thinking about the new Feisty action
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: dependency issues for one
<Boomshiki> Hey, I am installing Kubuntu on a friends computer. On mine, I could apt-get kpackage but on his computer it's not finding it. What's the deal?
<Admiral_Chicago> Boomshiki: that package is in universe
<ffffu> no infact those screenshots are taken awhile back..i think they were saying its under gnome environment..but could i have that on kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> its new in KDE, not sure which screenshots you are refering to though
<ffffu> http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2gc9.png
<ffffu> is that gdesklets?
<Boomshiki> Do you know why Kpackage would not come up in a search in Universe is like a default repo?
<ffffu> why?
<ubuntu_> alright. so that sucked
<chemicalvamp> installed the 6.10 - 7.04 upgrade and reboted to a comand line..
<Boomshiki> Alright. Thanx.
<Admiral_Chicago> Boomshiki: unless you have universe enabled, it wont
<tarelerulz_> What linux did everyone start out with? mine was Gentooxon on my xbox and then Fedora Core 4 on my computer
<Admiral_Chicago> also, you may need to sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic | tarelerulz_
<ubotu> tarelerulz_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chemicalvamp> what command am i supposed to run to start / fix my fiesty install?
<ubuntu_> Hi all
<chemicalvamp> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ffffu> http://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2gc9.png <-- the thing at bottom what is it called?
<tarelerulz_> What up ubuntu
<BaJLkaTa> i am from bulgaria ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: that is a modified panel
<BaJLkaTa> what is he bulgarian network,do you know ?
<BaJLkaTa> the*
<ffffu> can i do it in kde? i'm using kunbutu edgy now
<ffffu> that looks cool
<BaJLkaTa> i think yes
<Admiral_Chicago> probably want an OS theming guide or something
<chemicalvamp> Admiral_Chicago, what distro do you run?
<Admiral_Chicago> chemicalvamp: Kubuntu.
<chemicalvamp> got any knowlage on the 7.04 upgrade?
<Admiral_Chicago> I run Feisty atm, no issues, it is a solid release but thats just my opinion
<Admiral_Chicago> may not work for you
<ffffu> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chemicalvamp> i followed all the instructions on the site
<firecrotch> Anyone know of a way to get a transparent background for kooldock ?
<MetaMorfoziS> beryl.
<ubuntu> arkadalar
<ubuntu> merhaba
<firecrotch> MetaMorfoziS: I'm using beryl, and I can't find a way to make it transparent
<ubuntu> kubuntu kurdum ama grup ayarlarn nasl aabilirim  u anda alan cd deyim yardmc olurmusunuz
<ubuntu> ????
<MetaMorfoziS> alt and mouse wheel
<MetaMorfoziS> that can set anything to transparent
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc
<firecrotch> kooldock isn't like a normal window though
<ubuntu> trke bilen yokmu yardm edecek
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, shit.. true.. then i don't know:)
<manu_> hi @ all
<firecrotch> Hi, manu_
<manu_> i made the driver for my webcam working but i have noc picture in camorama :(
<manu_> firecrotch: http://paste.debian.net/24833 here dmesg
<Ind[y] > I want to run 3 commands (I can make them one with &&) after everything else runs, on boot. How can I do this?
<Admiral_Chicago> Konversation is sweet
<firecrotch> What's so "sweet" about it, Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: On Screen Display really
<ffffu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dromer> hi, can anyone recomend me mathematical/thermodynamics-software for linux?
<manu_> no one can help me?
<ffffu> manu_: what webcam?
<manu_> ffffu: aiptek slim3200
<manu_>  http://paste.debian.net/24833
<shinigami> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shinigami> dromer: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html <scroll down to section 9..or search for math
<supernix> help gnome has robbed me of my kde
<firecrotch> supernix: What do you mean?
<supernix> well I have been trying my best to restore kdm to be the default login manager it was changed after a upgrade a month back and I decided to correct the problem
<dromer> thnx shinigami !
<supernix> but now all my attempts have left me with a text boot screen and gnome as the default window manager
<shinigami> dromer: welcome!
<shinigami> supernix: hi do u check the rcX.d ?
<shinigami> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<supernix> nope
<shinigami> so u want kdm to start up?
<supernix> yes
<supernix> kdm with the default desktop being Kubuntu
<supernix> um kde
<dromer> shinigami: not much on chemical thermodynamics though ;)
<shinigami> can u try startx first supernix?
<shinigami> dromer: haha..sorry..
<supernix> yes that is the only way I get any desktop going
<supernix> I have to login term style then run startx
<shinigami> supernix: alright.. does it have gnome running?
<supernix> yes
<supernix> it shoots gnome right up after I type it
<shinigami> so u need to remove the gnome screen by using update-rc.d
<shinigami> i know how to remove kdm by update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<shinigami> and adding back using update-rc.d kdm start 99 5 . stop 01 0 1 2 3 4 6 .
<supernix> so you type update-rc.d kdm start 99 5 . stop 01 0 1 2 3 4 6 to restore kdm ?
<shinigami> wait gimmi a moment
<narg> KDE is detecting ctrl+alt+f1-f11 as fx+10 (aka f1 is f11), and it is messing with my vt's. Anyone seen this problem before?
<shinigami> supernix: u need to update-rc.d -f gdm remove (do this in root)
<shinigami> supernix: after that update-rc.d kdm defaults
<phantom20> can anyone tell me how can i get winmodems working on kubuntu?
<supernix> Gosh thanks shinigami I sure hope this nukes it
<supernix> will reboot wish me luck
<shinigami> haha..good luck
<shinigami> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<shinigami> !modem > phantom20
<shinigami> !modem | phantom20
<ubotu> phantom20: please see above
<phantom20> yeah,winmodems
<shinigami> yeah
<shinigami> go to that link
<shinigami> narg: rephrase the problem?
<phantom20> thanks
<shinigami> welcome
<narg> shinigami: basicly X is translating ctrl+alt+f1 into ctrl+alt+f11 and I don't know why
<mrigns> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shinigami> u mean u see something else when u press ctrl-alt-f1 instead ?
<shinigami> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<shinigami> narg: what do u see ps aux | grep tty ? do u see ur tty1 ?
<narg> yes...
<narg> The problem isn't the ttys, the problem is x isn't letting me use the f1-f6 stortcuts
<narg> Hrm, even xev detects it as f11
<shinigami> oooooo u using beryl under aiglx?
<narg> nerp
<narg> vanilla x
<shinigami> sorry i'm not familiar with that..i only know kde and gnome..
<narg> Thanks anyway ;)
<shinigami> but erm if i'm logging in a aiglx session in kde i would face the problem too
<narg> Its a lower level problem than I thought
<shinigami> supernix: how? can't?
<phantom20> thnks guys,keep up the good work.we love u
<supernix> shinigami: after I rebooted I still got a text mode login screen
<server__> I just installed my first linux ever :P
<server__> bbl
<shinigami> supernix: it used to boot up in gnome?
<intelikey> well debian is too big of a down load for me to install now.   i guess i'll use what i've got  dog gone it.
<shinigami2> ops
<Tm_T> shinigami2: obs?
<intelikey> oos ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: hmm, maybe oops
<shinigami2> shinigami: <-- dc
<intelikey> yeah it was.
<shinigami2> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<intelikey> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<server__> does anyone know how I you use the 3d desktop? do I have to set it or just hold in some buttons?
<shinigami2> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<shinigami2> ahh..entertainment
<shinigami2> don't they have bowling game or something
<seven11> what is the default path for the desktop trash
<intelikey> .local/*   i think
<intelikey> i don't use a desktop so i really don't know
<intelikey> cp -ax /* /mnt/
<seven11> yes ~/.local/share
<intelikey> i thought   i didn't know       <<< figure that one out any way you like.
<intelikey> krap .    cp: cannot copy a directory, `/mnt', into itself, `/mnt/mnt'
* genii hands out coffee all around
<intelikey> cp -ax /* /mnt/    should not do that.
<intelikey> genii thanks.
<adrian99> Im having a slight problem, when I try to go to the phpmyadmin page or my forums page it opens a download of a php file rather then loading the page any idea why?
* intelikey dumps the coffee on the keyboard
<genii> intelikey Heh! It's not for cleaning your equipment
<intelikey> oh !
<manu_> wo kann ich hilfe zu camorama bekommen?
<ffffu> zz /.local/share/Trash/files
<adrian99> Im having a slight problem, when I try to go to the phpmyadmin page or my forums page it opens a download of a php file rather then loading the page any idea why?
<manu_> ops sry wrong chan
<manu_> where can i get help for camorama?
<genii> adrian99: A few things. It may be no php is installed. Maybe the file is not executable or not in an apache dir where things get executed.
<adrian99> well its the weirdest thing Ive seen and first time its happened to me
<intelikey> or some "setup" script needs ran
<genii> intelikey: No, it would still try to execute the php
<genii> just without any kind of default values for the phpmyadmin
<adrian99> hmm brb I gotta restart kdm
<vvv> i tried to enter this command.. echo 'deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org unstable main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list                into my terminal.. but it says premission denied.. does anyone know the reason for this?
<intelikey> genii was it you that told me that i had to use  --one-file-system  cause -x is not working ?
<genii> intelikey: Nope :)
<intelikey> well make a note of it.      it's true.
<genii> will do
<intelikey> cp does not recognize -x
<supernix> Hi I have the idea that maybe if I upgrade to Kubuntu 6.10 that might solve my kdm issue
<supernix> anyone know how to upgrade from 6.06 lts to the 6.10 ?
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<vvv> thanks tutuff i'll try another command
<genii> adrian99: Anyhow, for php test make a file containing:
<genii> <?php
<genii> phpinfo();
<genii> ?>
<genii> Then save it as something like test.php to /var/www and chmod +x the file. Then see what it does when you point your browser at it
<genii> Darn he left
<adrian99> k
<adrian99> lol
<genii> Ah yer back
<adrian99> yea I just installed my vid drive to I had to restart kdm lol
<genii> If you still get where it shows as text or wants to d/l it lemme know
<vvv> how do i become the root tutuff?
<adrian99> yea it wants to save it....Im thinking something got left out when I mass installed the packages
<vvv> could anyone tell me how to become the root user?
<genii> adrian99: try sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<genii> (if apache2 is the server)
<adrian99> yeps
<adrian99> ah there we go works now lol
<adrian99> thanks for the help : )
<genii> np
<adrian99> Im used to using the server install so Ive never really had to configure much but my PSU for my server fried so Im running my site off my main machine
<genii> adrian99: Yeah you may get some weirdnesses then. you likely want to install the perl module for apache as well
<adrian99> yea Im not even sure lol
<intelikey> well i just installed boot loaders on four disks i should now be able to play musical boot loaders as long is desired.....
<intelikey> as is ^
<intelikey> think i'll test them all right quick.
<genii> adrian99 If you have some dev directory you put php or perl code in you may want to make an alias for it also in : /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default   file (as root edit)
<vvv> does anyone know what i have to do.. to get a movie to play as my desktop wallpaper
<genii> with +ExecCGI
<genii> why the hell would you even want to do that???
<adrian99> wow that would be ram intensive lol
* genii thinks about converting some movie to a huge animated gif and making it a background for kicks
<manu_> http://paste.debian.net/24839
<vvv> i have dual monitors always thought it would be fun to do.. saw a few videos of people doing it
<manu_> i've installed my webcam correctly but i cant get any pciture
<manu_> also not in camorama
<adrian99> crap lol of course phpnuke is gonna make me re-install before I can restore the DB
<genii> adrian99:  I hope you did a dumpdb
<adrian99> oh yea
<genii> good
<adrian99> Ive learned the hard way lol
<genii> vvv I'm not so sure they are using a movie as the background rather than just using the second monitor to just play movies in full-screen mode
<intelikey> hmmmm  hdb failed to boot...   got the ole   lololololololololol
<adrian99> Ive used phpBB, smf and could not figure out drupal but phpNuke seems pretty decent overall
<genii> adrian99: I'm not crazy about drupal either. phpbb is nice tho
<adrian99> yea Im curious to see the final release of phpBB3
<genii> adrian If you like php based stuff check out phprojekt
<adrian99> will have to look into it
<genii> Also Horde framework
<adrian99> Im always interested in trying new softwares : )
<adrian99> with a DB dump so long as the original directory is kept my forum should work once the DB is imported shouldn't it
<genii> adrian99 With a raw dump you should even be able to import the table into whatever db program not neccesarily mysql
<adrian99> hmm well it appears everything is running lamp settings so its odd that I get a blank page from my forums even after importing the DB
<genii> adrian99:  Did you restart the db server?
<adrian99> hmm that may be it
<adrian99> nope didn't fix it
<adrian99> * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ ok ] 
<adrian99>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ ok ] 
<adrian99>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<genii> restart apache as well
<adrian99> didn't work :S
<genii> There is some initital mysql command to create the initial dirs etc but I forget which atm
<genii> initdb ?? Somesuch
* intelikey pulls his beard out in in front of him and examines it...
<genii> no I think thats postgre
<genii> intelikey Any interesting finds? LOL
<adrian99> Im not sure but its not working :S
<intelikey> i didn't know that was in there....
<intelikey> a few grey hair
<genii> adrian99: Does the dir /var/db/mysql exist?
<adrian99> nope
<crazy_bus> can anyone recommend a program that converts images into tiff files?
<chijin> why would you do that?
<genii> adrian then you need to do the "create first database thing" but i forget atm. It may be somewhere in "man mysqladmin"
<genii> adrian99: I am always getting postgre and mysql commands mixed up
<DARKMAN_DEV> HI all, here is may first question: Why I cannot use "man" i konsole for "C/C++" languages
<crazy_bus> chijin: were you asking me?
<chijin> yeah :-p
<DARKMAN_DEV> I meen that "man printf" or "man cout" does not work
<adrian99> hmm I think theres something I may have to config in the php.ini file so it works with mysql properly
<crazy_bus> because tiff is cool :) (and the ocr program only works with them)
<genii> DARKMAN_DEV: The manpages are for *commands* available on the system (and some configuration files etc). For command syntax on C/C++ download a reference manual for it
<intelikey> DARKMAN_DEV may not be what you want,  but     libstdc++6-doc - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (documentation files)
<genii> intelikey Thx
<DARKMAN_DEV> Thanks a lot.
<intelikey> the package manager is the place to look.
<intelikey> for all your ubuntu needs see dpkg
<intelikey> via any frontend you choose of course.
* genii dpkgs intelikey into submission!
<adrian99> ok its still not working ....this is quite frustrating :S
<genii> adrian99: I'm pretty sure you gotta start off with somethin like su mysql -c "mysqladmin --createdb somedbname "    or so
<genii> I know if you run the sql commands as not mysql user there is big probs
<CarinArr> adrian99: have you look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<adrian99> yeps
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> button borked...
<genii> adrian99: You have libapache2-mod-auth-mysql   installed?
<adrian99> as far as I know yeps
<txabi> Hi, i can't get working a BenQ FP202W LCD monitor with intel 915G at 1680x1050. I get a out of sync error. Tried modelines, faked bios native resolutions with 915resolution. Any hint? Anyone has had success? Thnx.
<Thomas`> How do I configure Konqueror so that a single click in the location bar will select all the text in it?
<genii> adrian99: How about php5-mysql    ?
<adrian99> I believe so
<genii> adrian99:  Well, for kicks try sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql  php5-mysql       then restart apache
<maki> how can i clean the outdated versions of pakages from /var/cache/apt/arhives
<adrian99> I got a dist upgrade going at the moment but I just finished installing phpBB3 beta and it seems to be fine but I can't get my main forum to work
<genii> dpkg --forget-old-unavail      might clean em out a little bit for you
<genii> ^maki^
<intelikey> maki  sudo apt-get clean
<intelikey> just get the coffee
<intelikey> :)
* genii brews a new vat of coffee
<adrian99> this is the one thing I like better about phpBB2, its so much easier to get things setup and restored
<genii> adrian I think I'm still running phpbb 2.14 or so
<maki> intelikey:this will clear all data from  /var/cache/apt/arhives or only the old pakages
<genii> 2.015 rather :)
<intelikey> all
<adrian99> I hade been using the most up to date before I swaped to phpNuke but I can deff see the advantages of phpBB over it in the DB area
<maki> i dont need that
<intelikey> s/clean/autoclean/
<intelikey> i must have misunderstood your Q
<adrian99> well update finished and I checked those packages and they are installed
<intelikey> Jucato
<Jucato> hi intelikey
<adrian99> crap I need the c header files for vmware
* genii hands out more coffee
<Jucato> genii: please pass me one :)
* genii prepares a coffee to Jucato's liking and hands it to him along with a muffin
<adrian99> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<adrian99> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<adrian99> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?
* intelikey does wget coffee.genii | wput jucato
<genii> heh :)
<myTB|Tanuva> is /etc/rc.local executed as root? (so will starting xampp from there work?)
<Jucato> adrian99: you need to install 1) build-essential and 2) the linux-headers for your kernel
<myTB|Tanuva> Oh I see, it must be executed as root. okay ;D
<myTB|Tanuva> (because it belongs to him)
<intelikey> myTB|Tanuva yes everything that init starts has uid 0
<intelikey> or -1  :)   but we don't talk about that.
<genii> shh!
* genii flogs intelikey with a soggy Kleenex
<myTB|Tanuva> lol
<intelikey> :)
<adrian99> thanks Jucato that did the trick : )
<Jucato> :)
<hyuma> hello all!
<hyuma> I've a question, how can I unpack a file.deb to see what there is inside?
<adrian99> it will be much easier to get my server back up if I use vmware with a server install lol
<mrigns> hyuma: just use ark
<Jucato> hyuma: just click on it in Konqueror and it will open it in ark
<genii> Yes, it's just tarred
<intelikey> what is  Zeese  Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386 ?
<myTB|Tanuva> has anyone of you tried running windows using a xen kernel?
<intelikey> i have no idea why  installing  ubuntu-base would be erroring out with that     Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386
<genii> intelikey You can likely fix it by installing linux-image-2.6.15-28-386
<intelikey> genii   it's installed
<intelikey> that's what is running.
<intelikey> Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386-sda
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<intelikey> Linux 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT
<genii> the -sda  part is interesting
<hyuma> thanks mrigns and Jucato, now I try
<Thomas`> How do I configure Konqueror so that a single click in the location bar will select all the text in it?
<intelikey> yeah i appended that on the initramfs.img file to distinguish it from the one that doesn't support scsi  that boots hda
<genii> intelikey: Well just make another one
<intelikey> another one what ?
<intelikey> genii that's a dpkg error   trying to setup  ubuntu-base
<genii> intelikey Looks like it wants just xxxx-2.6.15-28-386   and not -sda
<genii> eg: Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386
<CarinArr> or /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386
<CarinArr> er
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ls  /lib/modules/
<CarinArr> or /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386 exists and it's looking for one with appended -sda
<CarinArr> which does not
<x`0ff> hey guys, I've got a problem since I installed my kubunty a couple of days ago..
<intelikey> nothing named initram anything exists in there....
<intelikey> never has
<x`0ff> when I scroll down/up, my screen is like being cut in frames, it does not scroll smoothly
<x`0ff> anybody knows what this can be caused by ?
<genii> intelikey: Put a symlink there to /boot/ initrd.img-2.6.15-28-386 then
<intelikey> genii hehhe it's looking for kernel modules   i fixed it.  but why it was adding initramfs.img   i have no clur.
<intelikey> clue
<giangiva> Did anybody try compiz on the latest Feisty (with kde-window-decorator)? It seems the magnetic borders are not working anymore... :-(
<genii> interesting
<adrian99> well vm lamp install in progress now lol
<CarinArr> giangiva: well i'm using beryl and things seem to be working okay for me
<CarinArr> apart from for some reason my window menues (when you right click menu bar)  don't have any beryl options
<genii> intelikey: I suspect because you have no usplash etc
<agan> i got this error when i start x, "API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this x module has the version 1.0-9631 please..bla..bla..have the same version" how do i fix it? currently i have to reinstall the driver to make x start
<giangiva> CarinArr: I'm trying to reinstall Feisty from scratch. It used to work some time ago.
<CarinArr> giangiva: i installed mine just a few days ago
<CarinArr> and it has latest packages
<agan> but when i reboot the pc, the mismatch api come out again
<CarinArr> agan: you on edgy?
<agan> yup
<giangiva> CarinArr: My one is updated too but I have some mess in it. I'll try again this afternoon.
<genii> intelikey On my server box for instance nothing like that exists either. but on a stock dapper box it does
<CarinArr> agan: how did you install the driver?
<agan> manually from console
<CarinArr> so not using the ubuntu package?
<agan> running "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run  "
<intelikey> genii you mean there are files or links in /lib/modules/  with initram* names ?
<CarinArr> agan: i'd try using envy, it should clean things up for you
<genii> intelikey: Yup
<CarinArr> !envy | agan
<ubotu> agan: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<intelikey> i've never seen that.    and did do default  (live CD) install a few times.
<CarinArr> it's pretty good cause it finds previously installed bits and bobs and removes them properly before installing the new driver
<agan> CarinArr, i was have tried envy, it will automatically install the latest nvidia driver, and currently the latest driver didnot support my nvidia card
<genii> intelikey A (gentoo-centric) explanation http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs
<CarinArr> agan: ah.. did you have nvidia-glx installed before?
<agan> CarinArr, nope, but after i run the installation, nvidia-glx is installed automatically
<CarinArr> agan: you'll probably need to uninstall it completely
<CarinArr> there're howtos on the forum on how to go about it
<intelikey> genii ?    Search string 'modules/initram' not found
<CarinArr> there're quite a few packages that need to be purged
<agan> hmm..ok i try it now...brb
<CarinArr> problem is if you don't purge them properly there're leftovers in the system, which is why you're getting the api mismatch thing
<CarinArr> i had it on dapper, exactly the same symptoms as well, worked fine before you rebooted it, then gave that message on new bootup, reinstalled the nvidia driver and all worked fine, until next reboot
<x`0ff>   /J #ubuntu
<agan> ok..now it nvidia-glx has removed..now i'm booting..brb
<genii> intelikey All I can tell you is on my non-gui 6.06 box they aren't there but exact same kernel (non -server) on standard 6.06 it is there when the usplash is there
<intelikey> in  /lib/modules/    hmmmm   ok.
<_root_> hello guys
<genii> intelikey I have a non usplash and a usplash and it appears on the usplash box but not the other one , thats with a gui
<_root_> hello
<intelikey> i'm installing usplash to see if that's the cause
<_root_> how can i upload files to my ftp server ??
<smile> hi
<genii> _root_ Does the ftp server work?
<_root_> i have domine in ftp.members.lycos.co.uk and i have user name and password
<_root_> i want to upload files to this ftp
<genii> _root_ Then some ftp client like maybe the fireftp extension for firefox
<charlesHKG> how can i resize my monitor resolution?  for some reason I booted my computer and now I have 640 X 480 resolution, but before I was at 1024 X 768.  The  in system settings the slide bar  wont change to a higher resolution...I cant see .....sssshh...
<_root_> i try to use konsole
<CarinArr> charlesHKG: sounds like there's a problem with the x server
<_root_> ftp and Open
<_root_> but when i connect i cant upload a thing
<CarinArr> charlesHKG: did you install a new graphics driver or anything else that might have caused that?
<genii> _root_ Then put or get
<_root_> if i try to upload a file only the empty file will be uploaded
<_root_> sure i use put
<charlesHKG> nope.....just switched over from kubuntu to windows then back
<genii> _root_: You may need to put it in binary mode first then
<_root_> i try in windows and kubuntu
<_root_> what is the binary mode /??
<CarinArr> _root_: you can't resize it in either windows or ubuntu?
<CarinArr> er sorry
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> confused you with charlesHKG
<_root_> what is the binary mode ?/
<_root_> 10100101
<_root_> ??
<genii> _root_:  after you have a ftp prompt put "binary"
<charlesHKG> so you suggest try resizing in windows...Il try anything...
<charlesHKG> at least once.
<charlesHKG> brb
<genii> _root_:  It tells to use binary mode and not ascii to transfer files
<CarinArr> errr. that's not what i meant;) oh well.. he's off
<_root_> ftp> open ftp.members.lycos.co.uk
<_root_> Connected to ftp.members.lycos.co.uk.
<_root_> 220 212.78.204.231 FTP server ready
<_root_> Name (ftp.members.lycos.co.uk:root): hola1973
<_root_> 331 Password required for hola1973.
<_root_> Password:
<CarinArr> !paste | _root_
<ubotu> _root_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_root_> 230 Welcome to Tripod UK.
<genii> _root_:  Also if you try to "put" a file that is not in the directory from where you ran ftp it will make an empty one on the server
<_root_> Remote system type is UNIX.
<_root_> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<_root_> ftp> binary
<_root_> 200 Type set to I
<_root_> i try this
<_root_> what to do now ???
<genii> AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGG
<intelikey> nice flood
<intelikey> remarkable deluge
<genii> Well not put something like     put /my/path/filename.ext
<genii> eg:     put /home/me/index.html
<_root_> can i compile visual software with gcc ???
<genii> puts the file index.html onto the remote server now
<agan> CarinArr, still not work
<_root_>  can i compile visual software with gcc ???
<_root_> ????????/
<CarinArr> agan: i didn't quite mean fo ryou to try in windows, i confused you with root and though you said it didn't work in windows either
<genii> _root_ the short answer is yes
<_root_> but how ?
<genii> _root_  That is beyond the scope of this channel to explain
<_root_> ok thank you genii
<CarinArr> agan: do you remember what you had been doing in kubuntu before you rebooted into windows ? (i,e before it stopped working)
<genii> _root_  If you know how to program in C/C++ then you create a graphical program for some gui like KDE or Gnome etc then you use gcc to create the binary. This is the basic idea
<agan> CarinArr, yes, it stop working since i installed nvidia driver
<CarinArr> agan: that's what i asked you about earlier;)
<CarinArr> one sec
<CarinArr> agan: you might want to try searching www.ubuntuforums.org and see if anyone has the same problem
<genii> intelikey Ahh quiet again :) I wonder how long this will last
<solomon_> i had the same problem
<intelikey> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/modules.dep: No such
<intelikey> file or directory
<intelikey> about that long
<charlesHKG> My resolution in windows is fine....kubuntu.....640 X 480....HeLp!!!
<agan> ok..i guess i know why this api mismatch is happen, when i installing nvidia driver i saw a warning, it said "nvidia installer has unable to determine the correct x library installation path and will install the nvidia x library to /usr/lib"
<intelikey> i think the package management system is totally borked.
<agan> and it said "please correct any pkg-config"
<genii> intelikey Somethings definitely messed
<CarinArr> sorry agan now i confused YOU with charlesHKG
<intelikey> yep.   and it's all in the   .postinst scripts
<CarinArr> agan: you'll probably need to purge more than nvidia-glx
<intelikey> and postrm  but not as bad.
<CarinArr> i.e. nvidia-kernel-common, and other packages related to the nvidia install
<CarinArr> actually, ubuntuforums have more than one thread regarding this, and that's what they suggest.. they're also a bit more specific about what needs removing
<CarinArr> before i add more confusion i'm going to go paint my garage
<agan> ok then
<intelikey> some script writer needs to lay off the crack, or off the keyboard they don't mix very well.
<genii> I suggest dayglo orange as a nice lively alternative for a garage colour :)
<genii> scares off intruders and gets the neighbours talking
<h0ax> anyone familiar with metasploit on linux ?
<solomon_> agan: i'm new to ubuntu, but when I (tried) to install the nvidia driver on slackware, it took the liberty of reconfiguring X for me, making a new xorg.conf, which didn't work, but it DID make a backup of my original
<_root_> can i compile windows software from linux ???
<genii> Yes when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it likes to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> _root_ If it's written in C/C++ sure
<agan> solomon, i was once installed nvidia driver on another cpu..and yup it took me days to make it work, but the result satisfied me coz i have a nice 3d desktop cube with beryl
<genii> _root_ It's called cross-platform compiling
<leiar> Anybody with audacity experience here?
<solomon_> agan: i decided it was more trouble than it was worth for me, and use the "nv" driver, but I'm sure nvidia xorg-config made a backup of your original.  you can just mv it back
<leiar> I want to record several tracks, but I need to listen to track one when I record track two. Is that possible, in Audacity?
<intelikey> _root_ question is not can you but why would you
<agan> yup..i know that, but if i move it back then i can't run beryl ;)
<solomon_> not even with the "nv" driver?
<agan> nv driver give me direct rendering=no
<genii> _root_  If you want to get laughed at go to channel ##C and ask about that :)
<solomon_> well, crap...sorry, but I didn't spend much time on the nvidia driver.  i thought u just lost your config file and wanted it back.  I gave up on it :(
<intelikey> genii is the /lib/modules/initramfs*   a link or dir or file ?
<genii> intelikey Heh :) He did go there
<agan> ok..anyway thanks
<genii> intelikey lemme look
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> some people like being abused i guess
<genii> intelikey directories. Not links either
<intelikey> k
<genii> intelikey a buncha files under em
<genii> you want a list
<genii> ?
<agan> btw, what is the minimum specification for kubuntu 6.10?
<just-this-time> big problem ubuntu edgy alternateCD cannot mount CDROm while in rescue mode
<genii> agan I'd suggest 128 Mb ram, a P2-266 and about 4Gb HD
<intelikey> oh    no...   well that's definitely the offending portion
<intelikey> Removing usplash ...
<intelikey> Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386-sda
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing usplash (--purge):
<twiztr> Hey everyone.
<agan> genii, thanks
<genii> agan You're welcome
<just-this-time> new coreduo MB a challenge  for liinux
<genii> just-this-time: Locks up booting livecd?
<just-this-time> is there an updated alternate edgy suitable with new MB?
<agan> xubuntu can run on P1 200mmx, but it said that its strongly recommended 128 mb ram..hmmm
<intelikey> genii i can make /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-28-386-sda    a symlink to   /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386     and it seems to satisfy the package manager  but that's quite, unusual
<just-this-time> should I go native or legacy on bios
<just-this-time> no genii just doesnot detect cdrom although boots from it so I cannot chroot from CD
<just-this-time> need to fix grub after cloning
<intelikey> agan "P1 200mmx"  hehhe   kubuntu can run, does run on a p1 mmx 100mhz box here.
<just-this-time> now mbr is MSwXP maybe I put grub with supergrub
<genii> just-this-time: Good idea is to go legacy on bios for sata controller so it gets seen as an IDE device
<crube> I need a little help. I'm trying to burn an iso image with K3b. I have an RW DVD, and K3b doesn't format it. It says "Formatted in DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite mode" and says "No need to format..." "It may simply be overwritten", but when I try to burn an iso image it says "Please insert empty DVD"
<crube> It doesn't format it even if I use "Force" mode
<agan> hmm...
<just-this-time> genii problem cloning was cluster changed from 32k(on 160gb) to 16k( 80 gb) now grub wont start
<genii> Thats a tricky one
<just-this-time> genii: no avail legacy in bios did not help resue disk mount the cdrom
<genii> just-this-time: How did you "clone" your drive? dd or something?
<just-this-time> acronis
<_root__> hello
<intelikey> i think the best way for me to fix this thing is change a whole bunch of update- scripts into symlinks to /bin/true
<johey> I have made something bad with KDE. Now, when clicking System Settings->Users and Groups (or whatever the English name is), I get an error telling me the module Users and Groups cannot be loaded.
<just-this-time> I guess cloning to same size 160 gb > 160 gb wouldnot be a problem in my case geometry changed
<genii> just-this-time: Thats usually the mistake ppl make when copying a smaller driver to alarger drive
<johey> And I get two suggestions that are totally irrelevant.
<johey> (Something about some error at last KDE update or something about having old third party modules left)
<genii> just-this-time: There's not much you can do now, unfortunately
<just-this-time> 160gb still boots ok genii
<just-this-time> Iam experimenting here for cloning efficiently
<agan> damn!! i fix it,somebody in #beryl remind me..i forget disabling nv driver in linux-restricted module...
<_root__> hello
<agan> never told so easy
<_root__> i nid help!
<genii> !ask | _root__
<ubotu> _root__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> johey: not really sure if this will work, but try reinstalling the kde-guidance package
<twiztr> Is there any good starter guides like ubuntuguide.org anyone knows of?
<just-this-time> what disk cloning app  in linux env can be used ?
<_root__> asking for private msg
<johey> Jucato: A-ha... Hm. dpkg-reconfigure, or what?
<genii> just-this-time: And you can't boot even to livecd now??
* intelikey gets ticked and does    sudo find / -iname update* -exec rm '{}' \;
<just-this-time> genii I have alternateCD
<Jucato> johey: just plain reinstall. either in Adept or sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<just-this-time> dunno about liveCD
<vvv> what do i need to run active wallpaper? like wallpaper that moves might be called x wallpaper
<intelikey> problem solved !
<genii> just-this-time: The livecd is the default installation cd. It boots up to kde off the cdrom. Sorta like knoppix etc. Very useful for reinstalling grub and so on
<intelikey> almost as good as the alternate install cd
<just-this-time> genii MB is DG965
<agan> i install kubuntu 6.10 using livecd
* genii waits for intelikey's computer to start spewing flames
<just-this-time> even 160gb had trouble mounting CDS from within KDE
<intelikey> genii not a chance.
<intelikey> i think i just made it the most stable ubuntu box running.
<just-this-time> alternateCD gives more flexibility
<vvv> .join ubuntu
<johey> Jucato: Hm. It sais reinstallation of kde-guidance isn't possible because it cannot be fetched (warning for bad translation).
<vvv> ops
<just-this-time> still it is not 965intel ready
<wimpies> For some reason I can no longer format DVD-RW in k3b ... anybody suggestions ?
<johey> Jucato: However, my apt source is just fine.
<just-this-time> is feisty 965intel ready ?
<intelikey> wimpies device is not listed in /etc/fstab is it?
<genii> just-this-time I can't remember if there is a rescue kernel on that one. If so you can boot  to "rescue"   then reinstall grub
<wimpies> no it isn't
<intelikey> you can boot to install and switch tty's and install grub too genii
<wimpies> intelikey : it shouldn't (and needn't)
<genii> intelikey Ah yeah forgot about busybox
<intelikey> wimpies k
<just-this-time> genii: now put 80gbhitachi as secondary sata to perfectly booting 160gb WD can I clone from KDE ? jucato genii anyone ?
<johey> Jucato: I get a similar message when using Adept.
<intelikey> just-this-time cloning partitions ?
<genii> better not to "clone" between different size drives. Safer to just mount both and then copy the crap over
<coty> hey can someone tell me why kubuntu wont mount my psp
<coty> It used to
<coty> but now i get an error
<just-this-time> nope intelikey cloning entire disk so it boots as the original
<coty> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<just-this-time> intelikey: just as acronis and ghost do it
<intelikey> just-this-time size differs...  not a good call.
<coty> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<genii> There *is* a linux ghost
<coty> intelikey: Do you have any idea of why this is?
<intelikey> coty mount /dev/sda1 /media/<something>
<intelikey> sudo that
<coty> ok
<just-this-time> now 80gb is at sdb
<just-this-time> sda is the booted (sda7) (sda1 is the windows)
<Thomas`> How do I type arbitrary characters? I want to type 0x1F (unit separator) but I can't work out how.
<coty> intelikey: do i put <something> on the end
<intelikey> yes and coty if that's usb it can move from sda to sdb ...
<intelikey> coty no
<johey> Jucato: If it matters, I think I know what sequence of steps I did to accieve this problem. I first clicked System Settings->Personal->User account, then I clicked the icon to change my avatar. It said that the system admistrator won't allow me to change picture. I made other settings and clicked apply. Then I tried Users and Groups, but it was no longer working.
<intelikey> you interpret the <something>
<coty> intelikey: hmm?
<just-this-time> intelikey: size differs I know but ghost windows combination worked ok with differrent sizes
<intelikey> just-this-time so use ghost
<intelikey> coty as in /media/sda1   or media/disk  or what ever is there.
<coty> ok
<coty> i see
<intelikey> coty  the mount point is just an empty dirrectory.
<coty> intelikey: am i to get output
<intelikey> when you mount a file system on the empty dir then what ever is in the fs is seen in that dir,
<intelikey> coty not if it mounts.
<intelikey> coty in linux   no error   means  no error.
<coty> intelikey: will i got no output and it did not mount
<coty> intelikey: and i still get an error
<intelikey> coty how do you know it did not ?    ls /media/<something>
<coty> intelikey: one sec
<coty> intelikey: it does not show that my psp is connected
<intelikey> where ?
<coty> intelikey: i get cdrom  cdrom0
<intelikey> ok.     #  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/cdrom  #
<coty> i get the same error
<intelikey> if no output      # ls /media/cdrom  #     any output from that ?
<intelikey> ok what error ?
<coty> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<coty> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<genii> aha
<intelikey> wrong device node.
<coty> intelikey: so what should i do
<intelikey> see if    # sudo fdisk -l #      will list it for you.     or   # lsusb #   maybe?
<intelikey> i'm not sure i can tell the device node from the output of lsusb.....
<coty> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 054c:01c8 Sony Corp
<coty> that would be my psp im sure
<intelikey> sdc  ?
<intelikey> try changing the sda1 to sdc1
<coty> ok
<coty> so what should i put in
<coty> sudo /mount/sdc1
<intelikey> #  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/cdrom  #
<coty> intelikey: I got this kimsommer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<intelikey> well  i suppose that you didn't use sudo befor ?      and that explains the problem.
<intelikey> !sudo | coty
<ubotu> coty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bcnet> help me plss
<hw_> has (k)ubuntu an own console package management client? (besides dselect)
<bcnet> today i install kubuntu 6.10
<coty> intelikey; i have done that
<intelikey> coty what is the account that you setup when you installed the system ?    use it and add your new account name to the admin group.
<bcnet> but i do not know the username
<coty> ok
<coty> im using my moms
<manu_> hi when i change the color settings for my webcam they are resetet after a restart of kopete :( can you help?
<coty> but my account is the first one
<bcnet> so i cann't login
<bcnet> help me
<johey> hw_: apt-get?
<coty> so i should use it?
<johey> bcnet: You was asked to choose a user name when you installed Kubuntu. Use that user name.
<hw_> johey: That is from debian as well =)
* genii thinks about an old trick of making a ramdisk using parameters of /dev/<hardrivename to clone> leaving a filename remnant whic has the exact right head/cyclinder etc info which can be loop-mounted later.
<intelikey> coty only the first account created can do things like mounting fs's   and other admin type things.    you would be better off to setup something like  "pmount" genii could help you with that i think.
<johey> hw_: Yes. Kubuntu is based on Debian.
<Betzefer> it is debian
<Betzefer> just better
<johey> No. It's Kubuntu. :)
<Betzefer> lol
<coty> intelikey: ok thanks
<intelikey> genii can you walk coty through setting up pmount ?
<genii> coty If you want to mount something from all users, put the option "user" in the fstab file where it has like rw,auto
<intelikey> i all done in for the day.
<coty> genii: were is that
<intelikey> genii this is about his third day in linux.  but he can copy and paste like a mad man.
<intelikey> :)
<coty> lol
<coty> dont make fun of me :)
<intelikey> i wasn't.  that last part is a complement.
<bcnet> johey: the installation didn't offer any username to fill, just password
<coty> im learning
<coty> i know sudo
<coty> :)
<intelikey> i'm out.   later all.
<coty> cya
<genii> coty Every hard drive and so on you can mount (and external ones like what a psp would get recognised as) have an entry in a file called /etc/fstab     To edit this file you need to change it as root user controlling the text editor.
<coty> genii: ok
<genii> coty A thing like ps for instance would get recognised as /dev/sda1  normally
<bcnet> any one help pls
<coty> yea it is
<genii> coty So you open the file in some text editor and look for the line having /dev/sda1 in it. At the end of the line will be some things like rw,auto      like that. You want to make rw,auto   into rw,auto,user
<coty> ok
<coty> could you give the command i need to put in
<genii> coty This will let any user mount and use the drive
<Deepo> HI
<coty> hello
<mrigns> s-ata is regognised as sda too
<Deepo> I have a problem with kubuntu
<genii> coty Sure. in Konsole type:     sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jervine> bcnet: you could always boot from your CD (maybe DVD) again, mount the filesystem you have installed kubuntu to, and then cat the /etc/passwd file to see the username that has been created
<coty> ok
<Deepo> the netword doesn't work at start
<genii> coty did it open the file in a command-line text editor now?
<Deepo> if I do /etc/init.d/networking restart it works, but starting normally I don't have network
<coty> genii: no
<coty> genii: should i do it from the first user
<bcnet> jervine: how to mount the filesystem
<genii> coty Well, you need sudo privelege, so yes :)
<coty> XD
<coty> ok
<bcnet> jervine: i dont have live cd
<Deepo> Im trying kubuntu 7.04
<jervine> bcnet: ok - so mounting from the liv CD is no good... how did you install kubuntu?
<vvv> how do i become a root user?
<apokryphos> vvv: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<genii> coty A quick way to toggle back and forth between KDE and a terminal is:   ctrl-alt-f1 (for terminal)    then alt-f7   to get back into KDE. You can login to this termianl as any user
<vvv> ty
<bcnet> jervine: just install it like usually, the step : first choose language> keyboard> hostname> then password >and the rest. there isn't any username
<genii> !sudo > vvv
<jervine> bcnet: ok, but the computer had to boot from 'something'?
<bcnet> jervine: from the cd
<vvv> thanks for the link u
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> i have installed wine on 64-bit-kubuntu but when i start a game it is only in the top left corner and not fullscreen but it schould be
<genii> vvv Yer welcome :)
<bcnet> jervine: i've cd kubuntu-alternate-6.10
<genii> coty Are you still with me?
* genii sips his coffee
<jervine> bcnet: ok, I've not seen that one... does it not offer some kind of rescue mode/livCD as a boot option?
<manuel_> the guys from winehq says that my x is not good configured
* genii pokes cody
<bcnet> jervine: the options : install with text mode, install with oem mode, install with command-line, repair the broken filesystem, boot from the hardisk
<coty> genii: XD
* genii pokes coty too for good measure
<bcnet> i'm so confuse with this kubuntu version
* coty laughs
<jervine> bcnet: just out of interest which option did you choose?
<genii> coty OK... did you see what I said anout ctrl-alt-f1 alt-f7 ?
<coty> genii: i know that already
<bcnet> jervine: install with oem mode
<genii> coty Good :)
<coty> genii: daskreech taught me
<genii> coty So you now changed the /etc/fstab file as some user with sudo rights by doing sudo nano /etc/fstab
<genii> ?
<coty> genii: yea
<coty> genii: be right back
<jervine> bcnet: is there a reason you're installing with this disk rather than a liveCD?
<genii> coty OK
<malcher> hi
<genii> I'm getting a coffee, back in 2-3 minutes
<malcher> is there a way to pass any options to packages in adept... e.g. if you want certain modules to be included or so?
<bcnet> jervine: no
<coty> genii: Could not enter folder /media/sda1
<coty> genii: i get that now
<malcher> or, to explain it in another way... something alike "flags"
* coty finishes his cup of coffee
<jervine> bcnet: ok :) I'm not sure if the password you set during the install will give you access to runlevel1. basically what you want to do is get the PC booted so that you can read the /etc/passwd file on the partition you installed kubuntu to
<jervine> bcnet: when you boot it at the moment, does it just get to the KDE login screen?
<bcnet> jervine: ok, thanks for your help! now i'm trying to reinstall the kubuntu, if i have same problem, i'll back to dapper 'n my mi**sft
<coty> genii: today i am hoping is going to be a good day for the psp hacking scen if dark-alex ( a well know psp hacker) releases his custom firmware
<vvv> what i need to do is move codec into a user folder.. but when i try and drag it doesn't work.. could someone give me a example.. of the commands i'd use to move a folder into another folder
<bcnet> jervine: thanks for the info
<vvv> like sudo move <file name> to <folder name>  would that work?
<bcnet> jervine: yes kde login
<jervine> bcnet: no users listed on the left hand side I guess...
<bcnet> jervine: u're wright
<bcnet> jervine: so i should i do next
<mrigns> vvv: sudo mv <file> <target>
<cntb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vvv> ty mrigns
<jervine> bcnet: either reinstall, or see if you can get the root partition mounted somehow to inspect the /etc/passwd file
<bcnet> jervine: ok,
<Betzefer> how do i see what kernel am i ?
<Betzefer> what version
<mrigns> uname -r
<manu_> ehere can i get kopete support?
<mrigns> #kopete
<manu_> my sttings for webcam color, brightness etc arent saved, after restarting kopete they have other positions
<mrigns> manu_ /j #kopete
<genii> OK I have new coffee now and am returned :)
<genii> coty OK I have new coffee now and am returned :)
<genii> Durn, musta got tired o waiting
<coty> genii: im here
<coty> genii: my dumb computer keeps on shutting off
<Jucato> or just wanted you to repeat yourself :)
<coty> genii: the screen gets all sorts of colors
<coty> genii: then i have to tun it off
<genii> Jucato I blame it on the lack of caffeine
<Jucato> genii: or excess of it :D
<scion_> hello all
<genii> Jucato Perhaps, perhaps
<coty> Im hiped up on caffenine
<coty> i drink it straight black
<scion_> <--- Jolt
<coty> 4 spoons of coffee for each cup
<scion_> fuel of champions
<genii> coty Me too LOL. Anyhow now you get "Could not enter folder /media/sda1" ?
<coty> yes
<genii> coty does:   ls /media show that   sda1  exists?
<coty> one sec
<coty> yes
<genii> coty OK 1 minute :)
<vvv> when i'm trying to install adobe flash player it says it doesn't support 64
<vvv> -_-
<genii> coty But now it comes up with some notification you pluggede it in etc?
<cntb> can you help me with vncserver
<coty> genii: well im not on my moms account anymore
<coty> genii: so it works on mine
<coty> genii: I guess if i want to use it i just need to switch
<coty> genii: but what really makes me mad is how my computer freezes then the screen gets all sorts of colors
<coty> genii: then i have to restart my compuer
<genii> coty That sounds like some other issue entirely
<genii> coty Does it get weird letters and symbols that flash on and off?
<coty> genii: no
<coty> genii: it does green type of colors
<coty> genii: then i get a message
<coty> genii: saying i need to check my pc display settings
<bulca> sal
<coty> genii: it happens when i have a lot running
<genii> coty Likely your video card borrows memory off the motherboard to run instead of having it's own ram onboard. So when you have lots of stuff going the video fails
<coty> genii: oh
<coty> genii: is there a way to fix that
<genii> coty If you don't need trillions of colours etc you could set in the bios to use whatever the minimum ram is for the onboard video card
<genii> likely 64 or so
<coty> genii: ok
<genii> coty More system ram also can't hurt much
<coty> genii: lol
<coty> genii: this computer is 7 years old
<coty> genii: the most it can have is 128 mb
<pollyo> Does remote desktop only recognize IP addressess or can I set it up to recognize Windows Networks and Machine names?
<pollyo> !rdesktop
<genii> coty Ahhhhhh. The OS needs pretty much all the 128. So any the video borrows is *extremely* problemmatic in marginal setups like that
<coty> ok
<coty> genii: I guess it is time to go and buy a nice computer
<coty> genii: then wipe out windows and put my kubuntu on
<genii> coty If you have some old PCI video card layin around and a free slot, disable the onboard video and use the pci one.
<Dasnipa`> coty, or you can wait til dell releases its preinstalled linux line
<coty> really
<coty> there going to release a computer with linux on it
<genii> coty Yes
<coty> sweeeeeeeet
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon to all!
<coty> that means it will be cheap
<Dasnipa`> coty, yes, a bunch of them... its going to take a bit though they have to train their support staff and all
<coty> right
<coty> Dasnipa`: why do they have to be trianed
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<coty> traind
* Jucato looks for ubotu
<coty> Dasnipa`: what are they training for?
* Admiral_Chicago waits...
<genii> For more info on Dell and Linux see http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/ideastorm/ideasinaction?c=us&l=en&s=gen
<coty> Dasnipa`: And will this lower the cost of the computer
<Dasnipa`> coty, likely...
<coty> cool
<Dasnipa`> and coty they have to be trained so that when people have problems the support team can troubleshoot
<coty> Dasnipa`: ah
<genii> quote: "Majority of survey respondents said that existing community-based support forums would meet their technical support needs for a tested and validated Linux operating system on a Dell system."
* Admiral_Chicago points Dasnipa` coty to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dasnipa`> Admiral_Chicago, hey now its semi- ontopic ubuntu is one of the OS's under heavy dell consideration
<coty> Admiral_Chicago: were not to off topic
<Admiral_Chicago> but this channel is for people looking for support, not the future of it
<genii> Definite gray area there LOL
<genii> coty At any rate for the video issue keep what I said in mind :)
<coty> ok\
<JuJuBee> Morning, anybody know what to do when openoffice wont open properly "Another instance of OO is accessing your personal settings or your personal settings are locked..."?
<JuJuBee> Won't let me save anything...
<genii> Do you have more than 1 instance open?
<os2mac> sup ya'll
<JuJuBee> genii : no.
<genii> JuJuBee: Did you run it before as root or with sudo/kdesu/gksu and edit some files?
<JuJuBee> Nope.
<JuJuBee> One of my students is trying to use OO.  Last time he used it was last Thursday.
<JuJuBee> Where are the prefs stored?
<genii> Are the files stored in home dir or on a network?
<JuJuBee> Found the prefs... Everything stored on fileserver on network.
<genii> JuJuBee: Theres yer problem
<JuJuBee> Don't understand?
<genii> JuJuBee: User A opens OO and does something. User B opens OO on another machine but the share on the network which holds the OO settings is being used by user A. So user B is SOL
<genii> JuJuBee: User A must close OO before user B can open it
<JuJuBee> But there are prefs for each user in their /home dir
<JuJuBee> No, never had to do that before.
<JuJuBee> .openoffice.org2 folder in each users home dir.
<genii> JuJuBee: In this case make sure that ownership of the files agree with the user whose home dir it is then. If user A edits user B's files for instance, the ownership change will not allow user B to open them again.
<genii> JuJuBee: This happens when someone with sudo privelege for instance uses OO
<JuJuBee> He does not have sudo privs and they cannot edit each others files.
<genii> JuJuBee: Did you for instance (as a user who is in sudoers file) open up even perhaps once any files in any of their home directories then resave them. This will cause it.
<genii> JuJuBee: At any rate, the quick fix would be to just change ownership on it all back to the user it originally belonged to.
<JuJuBee> I tried that and it told me that there is another instance of OO running for this user on WS-2 (another computer), but that computer is off.
<JuJuBee> Weird.
<shinigami> hi.. i want to load saa7134-oss automatically next time i boot up, so i put saa7134-oss in modprobe.conf.. now i'm getting WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'saa7134-oss'
<shinigami> why?
<JuJuBee> I just mv'd the .openoffice.org2 folder to a .bak and re-ran OO and it loaded.  Don't know what is up, the ownership of all files in  the .openoffice.org2 folder and beyond are fine.
<genii> shinigami: Put it in /etc/modules instead and remove it from modprobe.conf
<jeffto> Hello everybody
<genii> JuJuBee: What can happen is if the share is mounted with some certain options also like nosync    it will still think files are open when they are not
<shinigami> but /etc/modules is a directory
<shinigami> how do i insert
<shinigami> Oh
<genii> No, it is not a directory
<shinigami> ok
<shinigami> so do i remove the file modprobe.conf ?
<shinigami> its empty
<genii> shinigami: Yeah you can delete it
<vvv> i need to move a folder over to my windows partition.. i installed the software to do so.. but i can't figure out how to give myself premission to write on my windows partition
<genii> shinigami: At any rate, open the file /etc/modules with (from Konsole):    kdesu kate      then just add the name of the module you want on a line of its own at the bottom. Then save it and every time after the module will always load.
<genii> shinigami: kdesu kate /etc/modules                        even
<genii> vvv Is this some ntfs partition?
<vvv> yes
<vvv> i just want to transfer over a few files.. but i can't seem to get the premission to do so
<harol> Is there a way to remove jobs from apt-get's quene?
<harol> I currently have "Conf vmware-player (1.0.2-2 Ubuntu:6.10/edgy)" pending
<harol> And running that breaks everything...
<genii> vvv And you installed ntfs-3g    package?
<vvv> yes
<genii> vvv Please make sure the /etc/fstab entry then looks like:
<genii>  /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<genii> For the partition you are trying to mount. Replace en_US with your locale if it is different. Also remember that <your partition> should be the thing like hda4   or whataver partition that is the ntfs one of course. Same thing with <mountpoint> ... some dir that exists under /media
<harol> Where does aptitude keep it's logs?
<embrapa> exit
<Jucato> harol: in /var/log/
<vvv> thanks again genii
<vvv> i saved what you wrote i'm gonna pass out.. and work on linux again tomorrow =)
<NiceGuyUK> despite having disabled the screensaver in KControl and turning off all Power Management, my laptop still blanks the screen when unattended for a few minutes - anywhere else I should be looking?
<genii> vvv np. I would suggest for a better solution to have an ext3 partition and then use windoze ext2/3 driver from http://www.fs-driver.org/
<tux> is there any way to write on NTFS partitions yet?
<NiceGuyUK> tux : I believe the ntfs-3g drivers allow this
<tux> cool
<genii> tux There is the ntfs-3g  ... however it is often temeramental depending on original ntfs codepages nls  etc etc etc
<tux> not stable enough jet then
<genii> And there seems so far little info as to how it interacts with the newest ntfs which vista will use
<NiceGuyUK> Vista users deserve all they get :P
<tux> no self respecting computer user will install vista anyway, so dont mind that
<genii> NiceGuyUK: BTW maybe check your bios settings for screen off type powersaving settings :)
<NiceGuyUK> I thought maybe that, but it didn't happen under a gnome desktop in the past...hence I think its in Kubuntu somewhere
<tux> might be bios settings, would be strange anyway, normally the operating system manages the screen
<Ayande> anyone that knows were do get the correct version of apache and php?
<NiceGuyUK> Is it possible that gnome's screen saver settings would interfere with KDE, given that I have both desktops installed?
<tux> for linux?
<tux> www.php.net?
<Ayande> yes
<Ayande> kubuntu
<tux> hm stupid question, why use windows as a webserver
<tux> :p
<Ayande> well i did first lol
<genii> Ayande:   do:   sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<tux> nooooo
<tux> IIS sucks
<PhinnFort> wtf use windows for anything mission critical?;)
<genii> tux Yes, it royally sucks
<PhinnFort> IIS has been and still is bad
<tux> the only way my linux webserver could get ANY downtime was power issues
<Ayande> im first time linux user
<NiceGuyUK> PhinnFort: I support several large financial organisations that do just that!
<Ayande> ill try that genii thanks
<PhinnFort> NiceGuyUK: well, i guess I'm getting rich tonight, then;)
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<genii> Ayande: To see if it installed after, point our web browser at 127.0.0.1
<NiceGuyUK> or just "localhost" ;-)
<Ayande> mm that i know :P
<Ayande> but im not sure i know how to install things on linux yet
<Ayande> hope its not harder then i think :P
<wargoth_> ~paste
<PhinnFort> Ayande: it's easier than in windows
<PhinnFort> !paste | wargoth_
<NiceGuyUK> with ubuntu its extremely easy
<wargoth_> where can I paste a code?
<Ayande> i see
<PhinnFort> wargoth_: rafb.net/paste
<genii> Ayande I gave you the command-line way. There are also the package managers in the gui such as adept and aptitude. For me the command-line way is simplest
<NiceGuyUK> aptitude has a gui?
<PhinnFort> command line is much quicker, for pretty much anythin
<Jucato> genii: aptitude GUI?
<PhinnFort> g
<Jucato> ncurses GUI probably :)
<PhinnFort> NiceGuyUK: i thought it had a gtk gui
<PhinnFort> too
<Ayande> i see
<Ayande> thanks
<genii> OK OK no aptitude "pretty" gui ROFL
<Ayande> i pm if it wont work :P
<NiceGuyUK> I started using aptitude over apt-get cos it seems to handle dependencies better
<genii> Even better, use dpkg
<NiceGuyUK> Ayande: better to ask in the main channel instead of PN - that way other people can learn from the answer you get at the same time
<PhinnFort> NiceGuyUK: that's what the debian people recommend
<PhinnFort> heh, i can't see my karma on the new and improved launchpad...
<Ayande> ah i see
<Ayande> i will
* PhinnFort found it
<Ayande> brb gonna give it a try
<NiceGuyUK> for real karma, don't be obsessed with your karma ;-)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> karmaholic
<user_> \o
<genii> Is the ubotu still down?
<genii> !ping
<user_> !ssh
<PhinnFort> !w00t
<genii> Hmm looks like
<user_> apparently
<PhinnFort> ub-tab, doesn't do anything
<PhinnFort> he isn't here
<user_> call LjL
<wargoth_> !paste
<genii> !ops ubotu seems down in #kubuntu
<genii> Cept it sorta needs the bot to work ROFL
<Jucato> genii: we already know :)
<shinigami> why do i still get missing plugin in firefox even after apt-get install sun-java5-jre sre plugin ?
<shinigami> !java
<Jucato> shinigami: bot's down
<easytiger> shinigami: install it manuall?
<Jucato> shinigami: have you checked about:plugins in Firefox? how did you install firefox?
<PhinnFort> come back
<easytiger> manually? its just a symlink in your firefox plugin directory
<shinigami> hmm what's the proper package to install java for my necessary rowsing?
<shinigami> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<genii> Jucato Interestingly however, when i do /msg ubotu hello      it opens a window etc and works there
<Jucato> !ping
* genii thinks perhaps the ubotu is going on strike for longer hours and less snacks
<jsroy_> I have a problem with my splashscreen: After I enter my password in kdm, I get no splash screen. Also, I get the following error: "No background. Try to put a Background.jpg in theme folder" in a small dialog. When I press the OK button, my kde desktop is replaced with my kdm background until I press a mouse button. When I do, my kde comes back. I dont know what to do... Using Kubuntu 6.10, Linux 2.6.17, KDE 3.5.5. Thanks
<PhinnFort> who is handling ubotu?
<Jucato> hm... seems to be back but lagging
<ubotu> pong
<PhinnFort> !kdm
<harol> Im having a problem with adept. adept_manager dies silently on startup.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> jsroy_: go to System Settings -> Splash Screen, and try switching to another splash
<freeware_xp> hey room , i have a question , whats the smallest ubuntu distro with the software packagemanger included?
<harol> adept_installer works when i start it, but if i switch from "KDE" packages to "Any Suite", it too instantly dies.
<PhinnFort> freeware_xp: probably xubuntu
<shinigami> i need java runtime envirnment ..hoich package shd i d/l
<PhinnFort> !java | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<genii> Yes xubuntu
<jsroy_> I dont think my problem is related with kdm though, it has to do with the slash screen I think.
<PhinnFort> jsroy_: did you do as i said?
<shinigami> huh?
<genii> But for truly minimalistic install of some linux you should look into Damn Small Linux
<shinigami> i don't get it. i installed sun-java5-jre
<shinigami> is it becoz i need java6?
<jsroy_> Yes, I am looking
<freeware_xp> is xubuntu smaller than 700 mb _mint linux ?
<genii> freeware_xp: No.
<user_> can I instruct grub to find boot partition after cluster size changed from 32k to 16k ?
<PhinnFort> my sister uses Darn Small Linux
<user_> shinigami: uncomment backport in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jsroy_> I have tried many times changing splash screen, but none will appear. When I enter my password, I am directly brought to the KDE desktop with the error message. I have tried many splash screen without any success
<genii> freeware_xp: However, there are some hacks which will let you for instance put the casper (livecd image) on something like a hd or usb key and use that.
<shinigami> already did!
<genii> freeware_xp: It's ~700Mb
<freeware_xp> thanks genii
<user_> genii: still no joy with cloning dual boot install
<freeware_xp> i just thought their was a ubuntu small distro like 70mb puppy linux
<PhinnFort> try DeLi linux
<genii> user_ It might help to know what name you had earlier when we discussed this issue :)
<freeware_xp> deli ? is it indian linux,?
<PhinnFort> freeware_xp: no, Deskop Linux
<PhinnFort> extremely lightweight
<PhinnFort> i run it on my Pentium (1)
<IamBob> lol... indian linux ^^
<freeware_xp> deli linux sounds like new deli , might as well call it "curry muncher ubunutu linux"
<genii> I used to run at one time MuLinux (microLinux) It ran X off of floppies actually
<shinigami> i don't get it..
<shinigami> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nico_> hi
<shinigami> i already did the steps but what's the problem
<PhinnFort> hi
<nico_> does one of you know where to download ATI drivers for feisty?
<PhinnFort> nico_: !ati
<PhinnFort> !ati | nico
<ubotu> nico: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> i mean;)
<genii> PhinnFort: I'm pretty sure there are some fglrx drivers in the feisty repos
<PhinnFort> genii: well, i don't think fglrx is any good;)
<PhinnFort> nico_: what video card do you have?
<nico_> ATI X1600 mobility
<PhinnFort> nico_: follow that link, then
<nico_> jep
<nico_> that's even easier then i thought
<PhinnFort> ;)
<nico_> driver installed
<PhinnFort> heh
<nico_> aargh, linux cant get any easier
<PhinnFort> hehehehe;)
<PhinnFort> I just wait for thought control
<eagles0513875> nico do u have open gl
<PhinnFort> as in, just wish what the computers want
<nico_> remote desktop at persons
<eagles0513875> nico_: does open gl work for ya
<crube> Is windows key disablet at default? I need it in Beryl.
<crube> disabled*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<nico_> how do i test it
<PhinnFort> crube: no
<nico_> perhaps i have to restart X eagles0513875
<PhinnFort> nico_: remote desktop or gl?
<crube> PhinnFort: Alright. Then there must be some other reason it doesn't work.
<eagles0513875> nico_: u want to test opengl
<PhinnFort> nico_: you need to restart X to get DRI
<eagles0513875> nico u registered
<nico_> gl PhinnFort
<genii> nico_ You may find some help here as well. Just skip down tot he parts dealing with the fglrx drivers for the correct order and syntax of commands. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<eagles0513875> open shell and do glxgears
<eagles0513875> if it works the gears wont lag that means u have it
<eagles0513875> if they lag then u dont have open gl
<PhinnFort> genii: I believe the ubuntu wiki is better than ATI's thingy
<eagles0513875> ya that is what i used to get my open gl to work
<PhinnFort> nico_: reboot or ctrl+alt+backspace, and run "glxinfo | grep ire"
<nico_> i think i have to reboot after installing the drivers
<eagles0513875> yes nico
<PhinnFort> nico_: if that returns "Direct Rendering: Yes", then you have hardware accelerated OpenGL
<nico_> ok PhinnFort im gonna restart X, please repeat that command when i get back
<nico_> brb
<PhinnFort> nico_: ok
<PhinnFort> glhf
<nico_> x restarted
<PhinnFort> nico_: glxinfo | grep ire
<PhinnFort> yes or no?
<nico_> hm no protocol specified
<nico_> i think i really have to reboot
<nico_> brb
<PhinnFort> maybe
<PhinnFort> nico_: wait
<PhinnFort> just "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<PhinnFort> ....
<PhinnFort> crap
<jsroy_> does someone know which file KSplash modifies to keep track of user selected splash screen?
<PhinnFort> jsroy_: probably under .kde/config/ksplash
<PhinnFort> or something
<PhinnFort> .kde/share/config
<PhinnFort> maybe
<eagles0513875> i know this is goign to freeze my comp so ill brb
<cntb> \o
<PhinnFort> .kde/share/apps/ksplash/
<cntb> hi LjL
<PhinnFort> jsroy_: peek around under .kde/share/apps/ksplash/
<cntb> haha I did it
<PhinnFort> cntb: what?
<PhinnFort> nico_: all wel?
<PhinnFort> *well
<nico_> ok
<PhinnFort> glxinfo | grep ire
<nico_> hm not really
<cntb> cloned in ghost8 a dual boot xp+ Kedgy
<LjL> hi
<jsroy_> thanks, I found it :-)
<nico_> no direct rendering
<nico_> and also only low resolution
<PhinnFort> nico_: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cntb> had 160gb cloned to 80gb sata was on blinking grub , dd-ed the boot sector to ubuntu.bin invoked from boot.ini and voila
<cntb> cloned DUAL BOOT PC on SATA on 965intel
<felipe_> hi! i need to run 32bit applications in kubuntu 64... does anybody know how to do it?
<PhinnFort> felipe_: search for "ia32"
<PhinnFort> in packages
<felipe_> hm
<felipe_> thanks! i'll try that
<PhinnFort> !ia32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> satisfied now will save a separate sata160gb image  and aseparate sata80gb image then hopefully soon make a 250gb clone
<cntb> ubotu is back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !remember is back is good
<cntb> ubotu is OK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> :P
<nico_> lol
<nico_> stupid ubotu bot
<cntb> !remember ok is ok
<razo1> How do i run Konqueror as root?
<PhinnFort> he /msg'ed me
<Jucato> razo1: kdesu konqueror
<PhinnFort> cntb: don't, some op is going to get pissed...
<PhinnFort> razo1: alt+f2, "kdesu konqueror"
<cntb> PhinnFort: you are right
<cntb> you joked right
<PhinnFort> :P
<nico_> my logfile is pretty big PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> nico_: paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nico_> http://www.pastebin.ca/420888
<nico_> PhinnFort: 3836 lines
<PhinnFort> nico_: try cleaning out your xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> nico_: paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yorokobi> nico_, (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<nico_> hm strange since it did work in edgy
<nico_> i think i'm missing some drivers here
<Yorokobi> AIGLX is built into Xorg in feisty
<nico_> libgl1-mesa-dri ??
<PhinnFort> nico_: paste the config, mkay?
<PhinnFort> "(WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left.  Trying less strict filter..."
<razo1> Linux(Kernal version 2.2.14 or 2.4) <<<does that match ubuntu 6.10??
<eagles0513875> would the edgy ati wiki help out at all
<PhinnFort> razo1: from where is that?
<razo1> realteks driver download site
<razo1> i need to know withc driver to install
<PhinnFort> nico_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<felipe_> is there some kind of 32bit emulation package or kernel module for kubuntu 64?
<PhinnFort> razo1: why do you download drivers?
<coty> I just pluged in a new hard drive how do i mount it?
<PhinnFort> coty: didn't a funny message pop up?
<Yorokobi> razol, edgy uses the 2.6 kernel. You can check yours by running 'uname -a' at a terminal (konsole)
<razo1> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2  someone please go to that link and tell me what driver to download and install
<coty> PhinnFort: no
<PhinnFort> coty: try alt+f2, type in "media:/"
<PhinnFort> razo1: none
<[pyro] > hey guys
<razo1> but my sound card isnt working
<PhinnFort> razo1: you sholdn't download drivers separately
<Yorokobi> coty, is this drive already formatted and does it have data on it or is it a raw drive ?
<razo1> then how should i get it to work
<PhinnFort> razo1: can you paste the output of "dmesg" to a pastebin?
<PhinnFort> !paste | razo1
<ubotu> razo1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coty> Yorokobi: its formatted
<PhinnFort> coty: did you open "media:/"?
<coty> yes
<nico_> PhinnFort:  with the dpkg-reconfigure i get the error that xserver-org is not installed
<Yorokobi> coty, connected via USB/firewire or SATA/IDE ?
<razo1> dmesg?
<coty> it sata/ide
<PhinnFort> coty: found it?
<nico_> im running feisty btw if that's any help
<razo1> i dont have the time..
<coty> phinnfort: no
<razo1> bye and thanks for your help
<PhinnFort> razo1: turn up the volume
<coty> phinnfort: it does not show uup
<PhinnFort> coty: then it hasn't be recognised
<PhinnFort> coty: is it powered on?
<Yorokobi> coty, sata/ide drives don't auto-mount if they were not present during the OS install
<PhinnFort> nico_: xserver-xorg
<PhinnFort> remeber the second X
<PhinnFort> not xserver-org
<coty> PhinnFort: Yorokobi: so what should i do?
<nico_> lol
<PhinnFort> coty: paste dmesg?
<PhinnFort> !paste | coty
<ubotu> coty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nico_> PhinnFort:  i think you hit the nail on the head there
<coty> what msg
<Yorokobi> coty, do you know what the dev name is ? /dev/hd?
<nico_> vesa PhinnFort ?
<PhinnFort> coty: type "dmesg" in a console
<coty> ok
<PhinnFort> nico_: no vesa, find ati or fglrx
<PhinnFort> :D
<Yorokobi> coty, you may need to pipe dmesg through a pager : 'dmesg | less' then you can use the arrow keys to go up and down and us '/' and '?' to search
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: not if just pasting...
<PhinnFort> it's for my reading delight
<PhinnFort> :D
<nico_> Video card's bus indentifier, how do i find out wich bus it is on
<Yorokobi> PhinnFort, aye, true
<coty> wow
<PhinnFort> nico_: try just hitting enter
<coty> so you want me to past this
<PhinnFort> nico_: defaults are mostly sensible
<jsroy> I found my bug. Some junk files where in my ./kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes folder. Removing them solved my problem. Thanks for the help.
<PhinnFort> coty: it's the kernel's log
<coty> oh
<PhinnFort> jsroy: yw
<PhinnFort> :D
<nico_> PhinnFort:
<PhinnFort> yes
<nico_> PhinnFort: Framebuffer device interface yes or no
<nico_> default n
<nico_> o
<PhinnFort> no
<PhinnFort> try no
<PhinnFort> if it doesn't work, you can always go back and change it
<nico_> hm keyboard variant
<PhinnFort> nico_: where in the world are you?
<nico_> the netherlands, but normally i use US international keyboard settings
<nico_> acer notebook
<PhinnFort> one of the topmost, then
<PhinnFort> you find anything sensible?
<nico_> PhinnFort: some modules to select here
<nico_> bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod, fretype, glx, int10, vbe
<PhinnFort> nico_: just leave the defaults
<nico_> and not default selected record and v4l
<PhinnFort> it looks sensible
<gabbah> hey guys, does apt-get dist-upgrade install the latest ubuntu release, ubuntu edgy?
<BruceLeeds2> hier leute - wie siehts aus? ich moechte gerne einen "HP Laser Jet 4200" mit einem pc verbinden, aber er erzaehlt mir als einen von wegen driver waere nicht da. muss ich da noch ienen driver installieren, oder sollten alle driver bereits standartmaessig fuer den HPLJ4200 da sein?
<nico_> ok
<BruceLeeds2> ups sorry
<PhinnFort> nico_: what video driver did oyu choose?
<BruceLeeds2> not german - sorry
<coty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13518/
<gabbah> i have dapper right now i think
<nico_> glx
<PhinnFort> nico_: i mean in the beginning
<mauro> hi everyone!
<PhinnFort> i think "ati" was the default
<coty> phinnfort did you get that
<nico_> gabbah: i think it will install feisty, the newer verseion
<nico_> version
<PhinnFort> coty: roger
<nico_> yes
<coty> PhinnFort: 10-4
<nico_> im gonna restart X
<nico_> brb
<PhinnFort> coty: i think this is the error here: "[17182279.656000]  sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed"
<PhinnFort> check the cable
<coty> PhinnFort: it is ok
<PhinnFort> coty: do you have scsi-disks?
<coty> PhinnFort: i dont know
<PhinnFort> coty: then you probably don't have
<PhinnFort> scsi
<coty> ata
<Yorokobi> coty, how about SATA ?
<coty> i think ata
<PhinnFort> coty: try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<coty> ok
<Yorokobi> Also, coty, type just 'mount' and paste that to another pastebin, please
<coty> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<PhinnFort> coty: are you sure you formatted the drive?
<coty> yes
<PhinnFort> coty: what comes from "dmesg | tail"?
<PhinnFort> what is the last line?
<coty> hold on
<coty> let me past the mount
<PhinnFort> ok
<luckyone> sup foo's
<coty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13519/
<PhinnFort> PSP
<Yorokobi> breakfast, luckyone
<PhinnFort> ?
<coty> yes
<PhinnFort> dinner, soon, i hope
<coty> PhinnFort: that is my psp
<PhinnFort> it's the psp that's troublesome?
<coty> PhinnFort: no
<PhinnFort> huh
<luckyone> my question of the day, what wireless card should I buy for my new PC?
<coty> PhinnFort: It is my hard drive
<luckyone> I bought a belkin 		window.open('','_parent','');
<luckyone> 		window.opener = self;
<Yorokobi> coty,would /media/sdb be the new drive?
<luckyone> woop
<luckyone> s
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: i believe that's the psp
<kEEGAn> hi
<coty> Yorokobi: i dont know
<coty> Yorokobi: nothing at all is showing up
<luckyone> I bought a Belkin F5D7050
<kEEGAn> can i voice chat on yahoo messenger with GAIM can you suggest some other software
<Yorokobi> I'm going to have to borrow by bro's PSP and try it out.
<PhinnFort> coty: is it an internal harddrive, or external?
<coty> Yorokobi: try what out
<nico_> PhinnFort: that didnt go verry well
<coty> PhinnFort: internal
<PhinnFort> coty: there's something buggy with it... "[17186071.476000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown"
<PhinnFort> nico_: huh?
<Yorokobi> luckyone, that card may be a bit too new ... I can't find anything on the madwifi site for it
<coty> PhinnFort: it worked when i had windows
<Yorokobi> luckyone, you can always plug it in and see what happens :)
<luckyone> Yorokobi: what 54G card would you recommend getting
<nico_> PhinnFort: my system acted verry strange after reboot, i got the load bar for booting and afterwards i saw it again and then it only gave errors about a camera thing
<Yorokobi> luckyone, I use an older DLink G650
<luckyone> Yorokobi: I plugged it in, I have a w-master00 and a wlan0
<Yorokobi> I don't know if you can find that anymore
<PhinnFort> nico_: feisty?
<nico_> PhinnFort: i had to recover xorg.conf to getr my system back running
<nico_> yes
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-dyn250.91-127-65.t-com.sk]  by LjL
<PhinnFort> nico_: this is weird
<luckyone> Yorokobi: I have that card in PCMIA format, I need usb or PCI for the desktop
<nico_> and im already sick of feisty
<PhinnFort> you should try removing as much as possible from the xorg.conf
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PhinnFort> can you paste it, and i'll look at it when I get back?
<PhinnFort> or maybe someone else here?
<PhinnFort> i need to eat now...;)
<nico_> ok
<nico_> see you later
* PhinnFort is also a bit tired of ~50 updates a day, with fesity
<eeanm> heh so don't update
<luckyone> eeam or don't run the beta...
<eeanm> the beta is fine
<nico_> im sick of the beta already
<nico_> nothing works good enough here
<Yorokobi> luckyone, peruse http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<eeanm> ah well
<coty> PhinnFort: so what do i do with my hd
<eeanm> suspend works well for me now
<coty> phinnfort: i need it
<eeanm> that was the main reason I wanted to upgradee
<nico_> coty: phinfort is out eating
<coty> oh
<coty> Yorokobi: so can you tell me
<Yorokobi> coty, is there nothing in /media/sdb ?
<coty> nothing
<coty> Yorokobi: could it be that it is not reconized because i did not have it pluged in at start up
<nico_> im gonna try another feisty install with the altrnate CD
<nico_> eh Edgy
<Yorokobi> coty, what interface is the drive? IDE? SATA? external SATA? USB?
<coty> sata
<nico_> what is installing a OEM thing
<luckyone> another thing, what is the best graphical frontend for managing wireless in KDE?
<coty> i dont really know XD
<coty> how would i know?
<Yorokobi> coty, um ... yeah, try booting the computer with it already connected.
<nico_> luckyone: wireless assistant
<coty> ok
<coty> I'll do that as im done dumping my umd
<Daisuke_Ido> KNetworkManager
<luckyone> nico_: can wlassistant do WPA though?
<Yorokobi> luckyone, or knetworkmanager (when it works)
<nico_> yep
<nico_> easy
<Daisuke_Ido> this is ridiculous
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl worked JUST fine yesterday.
<Daisuke_Ido> no updates, no changes to my config, and today it white-screens me
<coty> Daisukd_Ido: it is buggy
<luckyone> nico_: really, I must have an old version or something, mine only supports WEP
<Daisuke_Ido> no, REALLY?
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry
<coty> Daisuke_Ido: XD
<Daisuke_Ido> just peeved
<nico_> luckyone: you even get a wizzard when connecting to a network the first time and then it remembers the settings for example DHCP or static IP so you dont have to change that all the time
<Yorokobi> luckyone, you have to use wpa_supplicant with wlassistant
<coty> Daisuke_Ido: : it does not work for me anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> worked fine until whatever this is
<luckyone> Yorokobi: so you manually configure wpa_supplicant, then you can use wlassistant
<Yorokobi> luckyone, 1 part yes, 1 part no. Manually config wpa_supp, run it (or daemon it with -B) then use wlassistant
<luckyone> I have read some forums where people got the belkin usb dongle I have working with ndsiwrapper
<Yorokobi> or use knetworkmanager
<nico_> Yorokobi: knetworkmanager has DHCP issues
<luckyone> does knetworkmanager automatically configure wpa_supplicant
<coty> is there a program that can compress an iso into a cso
<Yorokobi> nico_, I know. Oh, how I know.
<nico_> so Yorokobi, knetworkmanager sucks
<Yorokobi> nico_, it works well, when it works. I end up restarting my AP sometimes
<nico_> :D
<nico_> well im sick of feisty, im gonna wait for the real deal to come out
<nico_> and then i'l upgrade
<LjL> myself i wonder why knetworkmanager insists on choosing the *wrong* network interface, since i've got two
<LjL> i also wonder why it "chooses" at all, since both are configured statically and should stay that way >:
<soulrider> i cant understand why everyone is upgrading to feisty
<soulrider> its a beta!
<soulrider> just wait a few more days until it comes out and you wont have any issued with it
<LjL> hm, want to bet on that? :)
<Yorokobi> and all us beta users won't either.
<coty> does anyone know what i can use to edit my iso and save it as a cso
<nico_> LjL: thats why wireless-assistant is so cool, it remembers wich networks use static and wich dynamic settings and when you select a network it automaticly switches and configure it
<soulrider> LjL:  =/
<soulrider> LjL: its gonna take longer ?
<knubbe> id like to reinstall my laptop (its running kubuntu). i have backed up the things id like to keep. how do you suggest i continue from here?
<LjL> soulrider, feisty is beta, and anyone using it should know it's beta and it's got issues. but thinking every single issue will be solved once is released, that's a bit simplicistic
<Yorokobi> soulrider, feisty will probably need another 3 months to work out the kinks ... maybe more
<soulrider> ahh LjL i know that, but lots of bugs will be fixed
<LjL> nico_, maybe, but for starters i don't have wireless, and anyway i'd like whatever comes *with* ubuntu to not garble my network settings ;)
<nico_> ooh ok
<nico_> :p
<coty> Yorokobi: do you know of a iso compresser
<soulrider> so feisty isnt gonna be that great after all ?
<Yorokobi> knubbe, download an ISO and re-install
<nico_> soulrider: it's gonna be great, but there has to be done some work first
<Yorokobi> coty, I do not, unless you want to gzip it
<coty> no
<coty> like make it a cso
<LjL> soulrider, not sure this one i'm talking about is even considered a "bug"... actually, i haven't quite understood what network-manager means by "selecting an interface". i mean - my /etc/network/interfaces lists two interfaces, both statically configured, and *working* with that configuration. i haven't got a clue why network-manager would decide one interface is being used, and the other isn't
<soulrider> as we speak im installing arch :P well, its installed im just installing GNOME
<LjL> it just shouldn't override whatever i set in /e/n/i
<knubbe> Yorokobi: ok, thanks
<Yorokobi> coty, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ISO+-+DAX+-+CSO+Converter?content=49674
<coty> thanks
<soulrider> LjL: i think im like the only one who has had better hardware experiences in ubuntu than in wondows :P
<Yorokobi> coty, you may want to check the repositories for that program
<coty> i am
<soulrider> i have hardware that works better in linux than in windows
<Yorokobi> coty, oh, and thank google :)
<coty> lol
<coty> Yorokobi: i have been looking for one on adept
<LjL> soulrider, my hardware works fine in ubuntu - well, except for the kernel that needs noapic -, this is totally a software problem. (ok, all hardware problems are software problems, but here the network driver itself is working fine)
<soulrider> coty: program to do that ?
<soulrider> for me too LjL
<LjL> i bet if i just purge network-manager everything will work as it should, but it should work without doing that
<coty> yes
<coty> i need my umd games for my psp that i dumped into an iso to be compress to fit on my memory stick
<soulrider> coty: isnt that illegal? :P
<Yorokobi> soulrider, not if he bought the games
<coty> no
<coty> not if you own them
<coty> there called backups
<Yorokobi> but what's the point? If you have the UMD, why put it on a memory stick ?
<soulrider> i dont really care anyways, i </3 sony, so you can steal from them asll you want as far as im concerned
<Yorokobi> UMD will last longer that flash (over time)
<soulrider> whats UMD?
<Yorokobi> s/that/than/ ^^
<coty> lol
<coty> well....
<coty> .....
<coty> some times
<coty> when i dont have money at the tiem
<coty> time
<Yorokobi> UMD is the itty-bitty optical disk PSPs use
<Flare183> does anyone know how to make gtk application look like kde applications
<coty> but i end up paying for htem
<soulrider> Yorokobi: havnt seen any PSPs in my life :P
<coty> umd stands for unerversal media disk
<Yorokobi> Flare183, :) Gnome
<coty> they hold 1.8 gb
<BluesKaj> forgotten how to add minimized windows to the panel ... installed the new kernel and upgraded kde
<soulrider> BluesKaj: the application list applet ?
<Flare183> I am using KDE right now, I have just switched from gnome and i want to know how to make them look like KDE applications
<soulrider> flare, i dont think youy can make GTK apps look like QT apps
<Yorokobi> Flare183, there's an option in the Display settings for tweaking GTK apps but its kinda iffy
<BluesKaj> no, when you minimize a browser or app page , it doesn't minimize to the panel
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, I think soulrider had it. You need to add the app list applet to the panel
<soulrider> BluesKaj: where does it minimize to? =/
<Yorokobi> Its called Taskbar in the applets menu
<soulrider> BluesKaj: or you mean the tray? like when you close amarok, it just sits on the tray
<BluesKaj> it minimizes to menubar art the top , but doesn't show the icon , which i prefer
<Jucato> soulrider, Flare183: Kubuntu comes with a GTK2 engine that tries to mimic KDE/Qt widget styles.
<soulrider> Jucato: i had no idea
<BluesKaj> soulrider , yes the tray thepanel or whatever it's supposed to be called
<aaroncampbell> I switched back to my bluetooth kb/mouse (couldn't use it during install).  As soon as I plugged in the USB key, it worked great.  Now, everytime I reboot, I have to unplug the usb key, and plug it back in before the KB or mouse work
<Jucato> soulrider, Flare183: the control for it is in System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Style and Fonts
<Flare183> i don't really want that i just want to get rid of gnome all togetther
<coty> how do i install this app
<soulrider> Flare183: just use QT apps then
<Jucato> Flare183: what do you mean? it has nothing to do w/ GNOME except that it tries to make GTK/GNOME apps look like KDE apps. isn't that what you're asking for?
<soulrider> coty: what app ?
<nico_> does anyone know what a OEM install is at the alternate CD?
<jervine> Flare183: so which GNOME apps did you want to make look like KDE? there might well be suitable KDE alternatives?
<Flare183> nevermind i figured it out
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right-click on the Panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> look for Taskbar?
<nico_> !OEM
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> abattoir: ^^^^^
<abattoir> nico_: it's meant for vendor/companies who sell pcs with kubuntu pre-installed
<soulrider> :O abattoir is here, i havnt seen you in a while...
<abattoir> hi soulrider :)
<abattoir> yeah, busy with exams :(
<soulrider> aww :(
<nico_> abattoir: what's the best way to get a basic kubuntu system
<Jucato> soulrider: you need to open your eyes more :)
<soulrider> i got one on wed next week, i need to start studying
<abattoir> nico_: depends on what you mean by 'basic' really
<Yorokobi> coty, the install instructions are on the page I gave you
<Yorokobi> Good luck
<abattoir> nico_: a typical livecd install gives you a 'basic' kubuntu installation
<nico_> abattoir: not to much software, just enoug to get going. the other stuff i need can be installed later
<soulrider> Jucato: indeed :P
<soulrider> damn, my friend just messaged me saying his kubuntu installation locks up after 10 minutes of use
<root> hello
<Jucato> nico_: the Desktop/Live CD or the default installation on the Alternate Install CD does exactly that. a basic installation. basic desktop stuff
<abattoir> nico_: i'd say kubuntu is pretty lean, considering some distros come with 3 or more cds
<nico_> abattoir: that's tru
<nico_> e
<nico_> abattoir: what about SuSe: 5CD's, Fedora core 5 or 6
<abattoir> soulrider: best of luck for your exams :)
<Yorokobi> nico_, that's when you get the DVD ISO :)
<root> when i run my system (kubuntu) the kde desktop start automatic i want to make my system start only console
<soulrider> to you to abattoir
<abattoir> nico_: each have their own audience, advantages etc.
* Yorokobi is waiting for CentOS 5 and its 4-5 install CDs :)
<root> and i will start kde by type (startkde) or startx
<Yorokobi> root, put 'exit 0' on the 2nd line of /etc/init.d/kdm
<nico_> im gonna install edgy now
<nico_> feisty is not stable enough yet
<root> in my system i dont have kdm in the /etc/init.d
<root> what to do ??
<soulrider> can snyone think of a reason why my kubuntu installation used 17 mb or swap all the time ?
<Yorokobi> root, what about gdm ?
<soulrider> root: gdm ?
<nico_> see you later
<root> i dont have gdm too
<root> i have ldm
<Yorokobi> root ... um, xdm ?
<root> no
<Yorokobi> root, ldm then
<Yorokobi> change ldm
<Yorokobi> !ldm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root> ldm is default-display-manager ???
<Yorokobi> root, are you making X connections via SSH?
<Yorokobi> root, yes ldm is a (k|d|x)dm alternative
<Yorokobi> ldm is an X11 display manager similar to xdm, gdm and kdm, but unlike those it wraps the X11 traffic within an ssh tunnel to provide a secure login mechanism for remote X sessions.  ldm provides access only through SSH, not locally. It is technically possible to use ldm to connect to the same host, but probably a waste of CPU power.
<charlesHKG> My screen resolution went from 1600 X 1280 to 640 X 480 and I cant change the resolution to what it should be.  no new Hardware, the video card is ok, as windows resolution is still 1600 X 1280.....hElP
<root> now i did i can edit ldm ??
<root> or not
<Yorokobi> root, sudo (vim|nano|pico|emacs) /etc/init.d/ldm
<root> Yorokobi can i edit ldm ??
<root> now i open ldm but i have in the end exit 0
<root> what to do ??
<Yorokobi> root, add it to line #2
<Yorokobi> line #1: #!/bin/sh
<Yorokobi> line #2: exit 0
<Yorokobi> leave the rest alone
<root> now i have to restart my computer
<Yorokobi> root, nope
<root> i will back
<root> what ?
<Yorokobi> root, sudo pkill ldm
<Yorokobi> or 'ps wax | grep ldm' then sudo kill -9 <pid>
<eagles0513875> i need a flac decoder for amarok
<charlesHKG> My screen resolution went from 1600 X 1280 to 640 X 480 and I cant change the resolution to what it should be.  no new Hardware, the video card is ok, as windows resolution is still 1600 X 1280.....hElP
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, do an adept/synaptic/dselect search for libflac
<root> sudo: unable to lookup PhpHack via gethostbyname()
<root> what to do ??
<eagles0513875> ty Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, and liboggflac3
<Yorokobi> root, what is PhpHack? your login name or the computer's host name?
<Yorokobi> !fixres | charlesHKG
<ubotu> charlesHKG: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eagles0513875> those didnt work
<eagles0513875> i just tried to play the file in amarok and it says there is no available decoder
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, which engine are you using?
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<eagles0513875> im using the latest version of amarok
<eagles0513875> i am using amarok 1.4.5
<charlesHKG> thanks ubotu
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, 1s
<eagles0513875> ?
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: go to amarok settings
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: engine
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ok im there
<eagles0513875> im using the xine engine
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, do you have libxine-extracodecs installed ?
<eagles0513875> i believe so
<eagles0513875> the extra codecs r installed
<eagles0513875> yet its still not workin
<root> Yorokobi thank you very very very much
<root> you are the best
<Yorokobi> no prob, root
<root> really you help me a lot
<root> now when i start my system the first thing start console
<root> but when i type"startx" the kde starting automatic
<root> can i staxt x non start kde
<root> ??????????
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: what other decoders r there that will work with amarok
<dwidmann> in my experience startx always worked much more consistently than than startkde
<eagles0513875> cuz flac decoder still isnt showing up
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, honestly, I'm not sure. I always convert flac to mp3 when I get them
<root> Yorokobi but i have kde and gnome
* Yorokobi goes to consult the all-knowing Google
<root> and want to start x at the first after this i start kde or gnome
<eagles0513875> so should i encode as mp3s with bit rate 320 and smapling at 48,000
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: you can't play flac in amarok ... well, you might be able to with a patch
<dwidmann> I'm not sure, but I looked into that the other day
<Yorokobi> root, you'll want a display manager to pick and choose ... or modify your .xinitrc manually every time :)
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: The folks in #amarok might know
<eagles0513875> ty dwidmann
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, how about that. Amarok does not play flac
<eagles0513875> it says no available decoder
<Yorokobi> oh, dwidmann beat me to it (again :)
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: should i convert them to high quality mp3s
<eagles0513875> 320 bitrate 48000 sampling
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: you could always use ogg :P
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, amarok does play mp3s so ...
<eagles0513875> i have them in ogg right now and audio quality suxs balls
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, or try XMMS
<eagles0513875> ok Yorokobi ill do mp3s
<eagles0513875> xmms??
<eagles0513875> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: use quality 6+ with ogg, the quality is nice
<eagles0513875> i think im going to stick with mp3s
<Ash-Fox> the mp4 audio support in xmms is rather buggy.
<dwidmann> The "blade" mp3 codec is very nice for archiving also
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/play-flac-files-in-amarok-on-ubuntu/
<Yorokobi> if you really want to play flac in amarok
<eagles0513875> ty Yorokobi
<eagles0513875> im goign to convert to high quality mp3s
<root> how to connect using user name and password by pppoe ??
<Yorokobi> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<eagles0513875> mp4 isnt that rather itunes specific
<jkkj> Hi all! I know nano supports syntax highlighting but it wob't highlight anything i open. Do i need to do anything special to get this working on kubuntu ?
<LjL> jkkj, do you really *want* to? nano's syntax highlighting is so slow... =)
* Jucato didn't know nano had synatx highlighting...
<sampan> weird, my amarok plays flac files fine without that patch.  is that for edgy or feisty?
<Ryiel> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LjL> jkkj: anyway, yeah, you need to do some things to enable it, though right now i don't quite remember what. i'll check
<jkkj> LjL: Well i would at least like to try it :)
<ubuntu> Yorokobi:
<eagles0513875> edgy samp
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> me
<ubuntu> i am a conanicalian
<Yorokobi> ubuntu, whazzup ?
<sampan> eagles0513875  odd ... i remember trying to help someone who couldn't get flac working in flac a couple weeks ago and giving up because it "just worked" for me :X  nice to know there's a patch for this when it crops up
<ubuntu> hi
<eagles0513875> what kinda patch
<eagles0513875> and where
<sampan> errr couldn't get flac working in amarok -- too early in the morning
<root> the pppoe working in all kde desktops but in gnome (ubuntu) dont work
<Yorokobi> conanicalian ... so many possibilities with that word
<sampan> eagles0513875   http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/play-flac-files-in-amarok-on-ubuntu/
<root> the software work but i dont have connection
<dec_> does anyone know of a good easy to use c++ developer tool I am using kdevelop and i am having some problems
<root> the best c++ console develop package is gcc
<sampan> eagles0513875  but maybe that patch is for dapper?  just checked the forum post link he gives and it's pretty old.  even stranger
<eagles0513875> ok
<root> and the best visual c++ packages is qt4
<dec_> is qt4 available from synaptics
<MK_Mike> Hey All, if i'm runing a termanal program how can like make it go into the background?
<Yorokobi> MK_Mike, add & to the end of the command
<root> dec_ i dont uderstand you
<Yorokobi> dec_, are you looking for an IDE?
<dec_> yes an ide
<Yorokobi> eclipse is okay
<Yorokobi> Vim has some good plugins for C++
<sebbar> hi, I've got an mp3 player which gets mounted but when I try to delete a song it says the filesystem was mounted read only so how do I mount it with rw permissions?
<eagles0513875> what mp3 encoder and decoder do i need to download
<ubuntu> Does mozilla have their own distro?
<dec_> thank you I will try
<root> dec_ try qt designer
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: not at all
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, lame is a decent encoder
<eagles0513875> ok what bout decoder
<root> dec_ http://packages.debian.org/stable/devel/qt3-designer
<dec_> i just installed qt4 and now i cannot find it to run it is not under development
<abattoir> dec_: did you install qt4-designer?
<dec_> yes
<abattoir> dec_: try Alt+F2 and enter designer
<eagles0513875> what thing do i need for mp3 replay gain
<dec_> abattoir that did it it is up, do I have to do that all the time to open the program
<root> dec_ see near the red leds (in debian packages website) this packages you have to install it before you install qt designer
<abattoir> dec_: i'd expect it to be in the menus, wonder what went wrong
<abattoir> dec_: installed it through adept?
<dec_> i used synaptics to install it
<root> what is synaptics ??
<dec_> package manager for kde
<abattoir> !synaptic | root
<ubotu> root: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jucato> it's not for KDE though
<abattoir> dec_: adept is what kubuntu uses by default
<dec_> whats not for kde - qt4
<abattoir> dec_: kynaptic is it's 'equivalent' for KDE
<root> aaa ok
<eagles0513875> Yorokobi: what pkg do i download for mp3 replay gain
<dec_> how do i install kynaptic
<abattoir> dec_: i'd recommend giving adept a try first though, if you haven't already done so
<LjL> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> Package kynaptic does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LjL> dec_: afraid you don't, use Adept
<abattoir> dec_: since it's already installed
<Admiral_Chicago> eagles0513875: libxine-extracodecn
<LjL> kynaptic is quite outdated i think
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, for what? Amarok? XMMS? Banshee? I think libxine-extracodecs is all you need for amarok
<matze> take synaptic
<dec_> i suppose i will just use at f2 to use it for now
<eagles0513875> no for soundkonverter
<eagles0513875> its for soundkonverter Yorokobi
<abattoir> dec_: you could also create a desktop shortcut/panel shortcut if you want to
<Yorokobi> eagles0513875, I've not used that before
<eagles0513875> anyone use sound konverter before
<dec_> i will try that thank you all
<ranjan> i use a kommander script for sound / media conversion
<pjesi> can someone tell me why I cannot control the cpu level as in other districutions with kde?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> nm now its saying built in
<Yorokobi> pjesi, control how?
<eagles0513875> i think he wants to control cpu frequency
<Yorokobi> laptop or desktop?
<ranjan> kommander script media conversion : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+media+converter?content=53555
<pjesi> Yorokobi: for instance run on less mhz, pentium-m
<Yorokobi> pjesi, laptop then? There should be a battery icon in the systray. Right-click and there'll be an option (somewhere :)) that'll let you set the frequency to dynamic
<Yorokobi> or to whatever you want
<pjesi> Yorokobi: well that is how is should be, but it is not
<pjesi> it only offers suspend, hibernate, restore and quit
<Yorokobi> pjesi, no options?
<pjesi> no
<eagles0513875> to enable mp3 support in amarok what pkg do i download
<Yorokobi> pjesi, feisty, edgy, dapper? or older?
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: libxine-extracodecs
<eagles0513875> i have that installed and its still not happy
<Daisuke_Ido> libmad0
<eagles0513875> ?>
<Daisuke_Ido> should have been installed with libxine-extracodecs though
<pjesi> edgy
<eagles0513875> ok ill check
<Daisuke_Ido> you will need to restart amarok though
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok then ill restart it
<supernix> which apache server do you recommend the 2.0 or the older one ?
<eagles0513875> its workin
<eagles0513875> lol its funny how alot of the problems r so stupid and simple ones
<coty> can someone tell me how i would mount a new hd
<pjesi> Yorokobi: I http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/9489/ff7jb1.png
<coty> I'm not sure it is reconized
<coty> Yorokobi: i restarted the computer
<Yorokobi> pjesi, use Restore
<varaonaid> hi, I'm trying to run the livedvd of kubuntu 6.10 and it won't boot into x.  It seems to have problems loading the bcm43xx mod or something and gives those errors but eventually just goes to command prompt.
<Yorokobi> that should really be relabeled to Options
<varaonaid> I really want to try it out, any suggestions?
<pjesi> Yorokobi: well they dont include any options to control the cpu
<coty> is dvd drive first in bios boot
<pjesi> only what to do when the lid is closed and what to do when battery is empty
<varaonaid> yes, I get the boot options and such, I chose typical startup (first on the list)
<Yorokobi> pjesi, I guess I upgraded my laptop to feisty too early :)
<coty> then what happens it just goes to command prompt?
<Yorokobi> The feisty one has CPU frequency options
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, SLI ??
<pjesi> Yorokobi: ok that is great, too bad I cant upgrate atm
<varaonaid> yes, it tries to boot twice, I see the kubuntu logo then the bcm errors, then the logo again then the prompt
<coty> varaonaid: maybe it is a disk problem
<varaonaid> Yorokibi: I don't know what SLI is, sorry
<pjesi> still sucks, have been using this in other distros for over a year
<Yorokobi> pjesi, sorry ... maybe someone else here has a laptop with edgy ??
<coty> varaonaid: run the disk check
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, that answers my question :)
<varaonaid> OK, is that in the boot options?
<coty> yes
<varaonaid> Yorokobi: not sure how that answered it but that's good :)
<pjesi> and yes, they should definitely change it to Option, restore makes no sense
<coty> varaonaid: when you get to the menu and you see run underneath you should see disk check
<varaonaid> coty: thanks.  I'll do that
<coty> ok
<coty> varaonaid: is this on a second computer you have
<Yorokobi> !sli > yorokobi
<varaonaid> no, the one I'm currently using, why?
<coty> because you have not loged out
<coty> XD
<varaonaid> yeah, I'm about to.  I'll bbiab.
<coty> ok
<frojnd> Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-13.14) ..    I've upgraded packages and looks like nvidia-glx is also upgraded or does that mean that only package got newr version and I have to install the new package nvidia-glx by myself?
<frojnd> and why the ** system works so sloow after I upgraded!?!?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, if 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' says you already have the newest version then its installed
<rob__> hello everybody
<dwidmann> frojnd: should have upgrade fine, you're running feisty right?
<dwidmann> *upgraded
<frojnd> this is annoying... my system works alot slower than before sudo apt-get upgrade, despite there wasn't any erors..
<frojnd> dwidmann: feisty yes
<manu_> hi
<rob__> im a ubuntu dapper user with a kubuntu-desktop installed
<manu_> i have no sound with my tv tuner card, somone knows the reason?
<manu_> the picture is fine
<billytwowilly> dapper. old school.
<rob__> i like it
<BluesKaj> manu, ATI card ?
<manu_> BluesKaj: nvidia
<rob__> most stable OS ive ever seen
<manu_> BluesKaj:  graphics card nvidia tv median, phillips chip
<BluesKaj> then yer in luck
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> !nvidea-tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea-tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob__> does anybody know how to fix this >>>> warzone2100: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libphysfs-1.0.so.1)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's funny how "old school" now refers to something less than a year old
<manu_> BluesKaj: i've allready 3d support installed,, but kopete e.g. freezes sometimes with webcam...
<BluesKaj> manu , there are tv tuner help sites on the net , most video help here is for graphics cards ..tv tuner cards are too specific for general help here, in most cases
<tictric> Hi folks, having a look at feisty. How do I get rid of that desktop search icon in the taskbar? I'm already using kerry.
<manu_> BluesKaj: hm ok thx and do you know why my whole system freezes sometimes with webcam & kopete? i had it 2 times
<BluesKaj> manu , no I'm sorry ... Yorokobi ?
<varaonaid> hi, I'm back.  the disc check showed no problems. 0 checksums failed.
<Yorokobi> I have no idea.
<Yorokobi> manu_,  you may want to google it and see if some of the support forums have any suggestions
<crube> What's the command for running .run files?
<Yorokobi> Try the Ubuntu wiki, too (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Yorokobi> crube, try 'file <therunfile.run> and paste back the results
<manu_> Yorokobi: as i can remeber i had with nvidia 3d and kubuntu never a hard freeze (whole system) but since today with my installed webcam :(
<blueyed> Does somebody also use beryl and can test, if selecting "Log out..." in the KDE menu works? The action dialog with the buttons gets hidden here.
<crube> Yorokobi: "ufoai-2.1-linux.run: Bourne shell script text executable"
<Yorokobi> crube, 'sh ufoai-2.1-linux.run'
<crube> Yorokobi: Alright, thanks :)
<manu_> Yorokobi: have you ever heared something abot this? i thought freezes with nvidia isnt possible^^ (my old ati card made because of the driver kernel panics)
<Yorokobi> manu_, the freeze seems to be the province of the webcam, yesno?
<manu_> Yorokobi: 99%
<manu_> yes
<mauro> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yorokobi> Is the webcam listed as compatible with Linux (or the 2.6 kernel)? and/or with Kopete?
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, is your wifi a PCI card, PCMCIA or integrated?
<varaonaid> integrated into my laptop
<jhutchins> Heh, I just got spam on undernet to join the Romanian nvidia channel.
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, well, I don't see why X would be crashing because of the wifi card ... what does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log say (look at the bottom for EE entries)
<Yorokobi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, or paste the log to ^^
<varaonaid> Yorokobi: how do I get to view  that file during the startup?
<Yorokobi> varaonaid, during startup? that's tricky but possible ... does X start at all ?
<jhutchins> varaonaid: Edit the boot command to eliminate "splash" and "quiet"/
<jhutchins> .
<stonerrob420> yo
<coty> I just read some were about updating the bios
<varaonaid> Yorokobi: no, X doesn't start.  I end up at the ubuntu prompt
<coty> how would i do that
<jhutchins> coty: You need the bios update file from the manufacturer of your motherboard, and the bios flash utility from them as well. It will usually only run in DOS.
<coty> oh
<jhutchins> coty: It's a really good idea to do it though.
<coty> so were would i get this
<jhutchins> coty: You can get dos boot floppy/cd images on the 'net.
<coty> ok
<jhutchins> coty: From the manufacturer's web site.
<coty> which one
<coty> intel
<coty> or emacine
<coty> cant speel
<coty> spell
<coty> XD
<jhutchins> coty: Asus is notorious for shipping motherboards with early bioses that need to be update.
<Yorokobi> Does anyone know if the livecd version of exim is set to mail to outside (not just local delivery)?
<jhutchins> coty: Motherboard, not PC.  Intell?
<coty> lol
<jhutchins> coty: Also not CPU.
<coty> how do i know who made my motherboard
<coty> ok
<varaonaid> biab
<jhutchins> coty: It might display something when it starts to boot, you might need to look at the motherboard in the case, or you might need to check with eMachines. eMachines MIGHT also have the updates for your model.
<coty> ok
<jhutchins> You will need the EXACT model number, and it's a good idea to have the serial number of the bios from when it starts to boot.
<coty> so it is a good idea to update
<jhutchins> You can usually pause the boot process at that point with the "Pause (Break)" key.
<manu_> Yorokobi: it is compatible with spca5xx and i loaded the module with modprobe, kopete shows the nme of the camera aiptek slim3200 and all is fine till the freeze
* jhutchins > coffee, bbiab.
<blueyed> Is somebody using beryl+Feisty here?!
<just-this-time> make it 2 jhutchins
<Yorokobi> blueyed, yep
<Yorokobi> manu_, I'd search around with google and the ubuntu wikis/forums
<blueyed> Yorokobi: does "Log out..." in the KDE menu work? I mean: do you see the action buttons? With me, they get hidden and I have to press Escape to get back from the greyed out screen.
<jhutchins> just-this-time: Sorry, you'll have to make another pot, I got the last of it.
<manu_> Yorokobi: searched a lot... :(
<coty> I dont see anywere on the motherboard on how made it
<Yorokobi> As far as I know. Now that I think about it ... I haven't restarted/logged out since I got beryl working
<blueyed> I have not found a bug report about this yet and it would be nice if somebody could confirm this.
<Yorokobi> blueyed, Xgl or AIGLX ?
<knubbe> do you recommend me to install swiftfox via their installation script or should i add their apt repository?
<blueyed> Yorokobi: force-aiglx, because of the nvidia black window bug.
<blueyed> Yorokobi: does the "Log out..." dialog work for you?
<Yorokobi> blueyed, AIGLX is built-in to Xorg with feisty ... I couldn't get Xgl to work
<Yorokobi> blueyed, if NX supported Xgl/AIGLX then I could test it but I'm at work and my feisty box is at home
<blueyed> Yorokobi: ah, ok.
<blueyed> Someone else here using Feisty + Beryl?
<blueyed> (currently :)
<Yorokobi> blueyed, have you checked the beryl-project.org forums?
<nico_> and i'm BACK
<crube> blueyed: Yeah. I'm using Feisty+Beryl and it's working great
<fuel> !codeblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeblocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> is code blocks available in repository ?
<nico__> hm almost everything then :p
<blueyed> crube: Can you please check the "Log out..." dialog in the KDE menu? Are the buttons visible to you after the screen got grey? (use Escape to come back, if the buttons are not visible anymore)
<crube> blueyed: Visible
<nico__> does someone know how to upgrade to the latest KDE version?
<blueyed> crube: thanks. Then I have to figure out why it gets hidden here.. :) Are you using nvidia-binary driver?
<Yorokobi> nico__, edgy or feisty ?
<nico__> edgy
<nico__> thank goodness
<Yorokobi> nico__, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<crube> blueyed: No. I have an integrated graphic card, and I didn't have to install any graphic drivers, so it might be your drivers.
<nico__> tnx
<nico__> they sure were not joking when they were talking about the 'ubuntu community'
<nico__> much support here
<blueyed> crube: now I've changed the window decorator from Aquamarine to GTK window decorator and back to Aquamarine and the dialog stays visible. Strange.
<Yorokobi> blueyed, try emerald instead of aquamarine
<Yorokobi> if its a decoration issue
<Yorokobi> <-- never had success with aquamarine
<inteliwasp> yl
<nico__> w00t upgrading to the latest
<nico__> KDE
<Yorokobi> !ro > Yorokobi
<blueyed> Yorokobi: it now works also with Aquamarine.. I just had to toggle it.
<andreas_> Hallo und einen schnen guten Tag zusammen
<wolferine> how do I use/install sshd in server editition?
<Yorokobi> blueyed, congrats
<Yorokobi> wolferine, install: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<wolferine> tx
<AcidBurn> in feisty did they fix the wireless driver issues.. with Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller ?
<eagles0513875> supposidly
<eagles0513875> but for me it didnt work
<jhutchins> AcidBurn: They might know in #ubuntu+1
<trenton> Hrm, here's a dumb quick question. How do I go about deleting the "Cool-Streams" folder under the Radio Streams playlist in Amarok?
<jhutchins> trenton: #amarok might know.  I'm not sure you can.
<trenton> jhutchins: Ah I see, now I don't feel as stupid :)   ...Thanks
<jhutchins> Ok, supposedly my ancient Radeon 7000 is supported, I'm going to try beryl.
<varaonaid> just for kicks I tried to boot the live cd of ubuntu 7.04.  I got more errors and x still wouldn't start.  I was able to get a few error messages when it allowed me to view them:
<varaonaid> (WW) I810: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
* archl is away: Gone away for now.
<varaonaid> (EE) I810(0): No video BIOS modes found for chosen depth
<varaonaid> (EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration
<varaonaid> Fatal screen error: no screens found.
<trenton> varaonaid: Did you check the md5sum of the cd before you used it?
<varaonaid> the weird thing is that when I viewed the xorg file which it allowed, it correctly detected my inted 950 graphics chip and the correct resolution of 1400x900
<varaonaid> trenton: yes, md5summed the iso and checked the cd for problems through the boot menu
<varaonaid> I couldn't get it to md5sum the actual burn, though
<trenton> varaonaid: That might be a bad sign... Did you use K3b to burn it? It should have checked it for you.
<trenton> varaonaid: You can also check it manually... Lemme look real quick what the command is.
<varaonaid> no, I used nero in windows.  then I ued md5summer to check the iso.  when i try to check the cd, it no longer sees the iso image but rather all the individual files.  I didn't think it would work then to check all those files for the md5sum
<gdiebel> varaonaid: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<genii> varaonaid: There is an option on the cd itself when you boot it to "check the CD"
<genii> varaonaid: If the md5 sum before you burned the iso was good and no error msgs while making it odds are it's fine
<trenton> Ahh, well yeah I forgot about the cd being able to check itself.
<varaonaid> so is the 915res not included with edgy?  I know that when I tried to boot feisty, it loaded the 915res, detected the correct graphics chip and 1400x900 res
<tictric> after upgrade to feisty I have no cd or dvd drives and k3b doesn't see them either. How can I fix that?
<varaonaid> but I've tried dapper, edgy (kubuntu), and feisty, and none of them will boot into X.  I don't have an unusual laptop, it's a dell e1405
<genii> Any Dell is unusual to Linux LOL
<genii> (at least for the moment)
<varaonaid> one of the ubuntu "child" distros boots perfectly but I want to try the "original".  it has a newer kernel
<strog_> hi guys
<strog_> how can i restore my start menu
<strog_> u know where all the program shortcuts are?
<BonBonTheJon> strog_: you can edit the menu
<strog_> but not restore the menu back to default?
<BonBonTheJon> strog_: not that I know, there is a package that will set up the menu, something like debian-menu
<eeanm> strog_: try mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker /tmp
<eeanm> and then
<strog_> so search from something  "debian-menu"
<eeanm> dcop kicker kicker restart
<eeanm> that may or may not work :)
<t-rax> hi
<t-rax> friends
<victor_> hi all! I've got a problem since i've installed xgl. My shutdown (and other) buttons have dissapeared. I've followed the instructions in beryl wiki, but i cannot recover them
<neofox> hallo
<BonBonTheJon> !de | neofox
<neofox> !de??? O.o was heist das??
<LjL> !de | neofox
<wolferine> what is the most logical way to share dirs on my ubuntu server box with my GUI box?
<wolferine> samba?
<wolferine> or nfs
<BonBonTheJon> wolferine: if they are both linux, nfs is good
<ubotu> neofox: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wolferine> ok, and how do I enable a shared folder in a cli ?
<wolferine> or is there an nfs.conf to edit?
<BonBonTheJon> wolferine: on the server, you need to edit /etc/exports
<victor_> anybody knows how to get those buttons back?
<BonBonTheJon> wolferine: look for a tutorial, I dont remember off the top of my head
<Mirrakor> does the kubuntu liveCD automatically set up the network while booting?
<BonBonTheJon> Mirrakor: it should
<Bluedog> Mirrakor: yup
<Bluedog> If it can
<Mirrakor> a generic eth device should be able?
<wolferine> can I mount the dir remotely? (using nfs)
<Bluedog> Yup, It worked fine with my onboard LAN
<BonBonTheJon> wolferine: yes, the client will mount the share
<Mirrakor> it's a PCI card, will that cause any troubles?
<Bluedog> Mirrakor: I doubt it :) To be certain, look up the model number perhaps on google
<LeeJunFan> wolferine: man exports and man mount will be your friends with nfs, remember to run sudo exportfs -va after changing exports.
<nico_> hello all
<nico_> i need some help with compiling a progtram
<jhutchins> wolferine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<gvegas> hi nico what's the matter?
<nico_> when i do ./configure i get the error configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jhutchins> nico_: Have you searched thoroughly for a .deb package for it?
<nico_> yep cant find it
<jhutchins> !build | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> nico_: Sounds like you might have a package meant for a different architecture.
<nico_> aah ok
<wolferine> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> Glad to help.
<genii> nico_ What is the program you are trying to compile?
<coty> is there a programe that can read prx extentions'
<nico_> domino, a theme program from kde-look.org
<nico_> btw, feisty really has driver issues, installed edgy and everything works again
<knubbe-> im trying to install mysql-query-browser, but apt wants to install of gnome-related packages. are those necessary for mysql-query-browser to run?
<knubbe-> "..but apt wants to install some gnome-related.."
<supernix> anyone know which is the best FTP server for running on Kubuntu ?
<supernix> I have heard of proftp not sure if it is the best though
<genii> nico_: Weird, a Dapper deb exists but not Edgy yet it appears
<nico_> ok
<nico_> perhaps i can try the dapper one
<frojnd> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.   How can I fix this?!
<nico_> genii: where can i find the deb
<genii> nico_ I'm not sure I'd try installing it on Edgy :) But if you want to try
<nico_> :p
<genii> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino+for+Kubuntu+x86+%28Dapper%29?content=54782
<coty> is the ipod reconizable on linux
<nico_> what can go wrong, it's linux :p
<nico_> yes
<Bluedog> coty: Yes
<coty> it is not for me
<nico_> coty: easy as dell
<Bluedog> What happens when you plug it in? USB or firewire also?
<nico_> you plug it in and it appears on your desktop, at least here it does
<coty> nothing
<Bluedog> You on edgy?
<coty> hold on i think it did reconize it
<Bluedog> Mine appears on my desktop
<Bluedog> Might be as I have disk-mode turned on on the ipod however
<Bluedog> I put stuff onto it using amaroK
<coty> ok it did
<coty> it reconized it
<coty> You know what i really want to do is put linux on my ipod
<Bluedog> I've done that too
<Bluedog> google ipodlinux..
<coty> ok
<coty> i heard though that it only works on gen 1
<nico_> nope not gonna work genii
<nico_> wont even install
<genii> nico_ Likely KDE version mismatch
<coty> Bluedog: i have a nano 2ng gen will it work on that
<nico_> some packages missing
<genii> !info kdelibs edgy
<ubuntu__> hi!
<nico_> and im not even gonna try to get all the packages
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1.1 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ubuntu__> help
<Bluedog> coty: This isnt really anything to do with kubuntu, I'm not sure. There is a table on their wiki.
<genii> Hmm no , 3.5.5 is what it was compiled against apparently
<frojnd> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.   How can I fix this?!
<cntb> what was the name of the project to start ubuntu install from within windows and what state is it in  now ?
<genii> cntb http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279
<cntb> checking genii
<cntb> btw how do you find so quickly in forum genii
<genii> cntb I an very good at searching
<NicoV> genii: now i can chat, had to register first
<luapv> cntb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<genii> :)
* nixternal wonders how my PoweredBy stickers made it into the topic many months after their creation
<cntb> luapv, tyvm I tried debian installer  from windows cant recall link will google it in ajitwhich seems tried and tested
<TehTechGuy> I just installed kubuntu, but when I restart it stalls with a message saying "loading grub from stage2"
<rysiek|pl> guys, what do I need to change in xorg.conf to get the movie being played - be visible on the *other* of the two monitors?
<TehTechGuy> anyone here?  [18:03]  <TehTechGuy> I just installed kubuntu, but when I restart it stalls with a message saying "loading grub from stage2"
<rysiek|pl> I think they're all dead, TehTechGuy
<calamari> hi
<rysiek|pl> hi
<vontux> how do you get the about:config window to open in firefox?
<harmental> hey guys...
<harmental> any latex guru around?
<os2mac> ok I have a really stupid question.
<calamari> I have no idea whether this is KDE related or not: The very dark colors in an image show up too bright, so I see weird colors where I know they shouldn't be there.  Any ideas what might be causing this?  I'm using the NVidia Geforce 7800GT with nonfree driver.
<os2mac> I am in konquerer looking at /usr/share/sounds which is owned by root. I am unable to drop files into that directory because I in my user account
<Lynoure> harmental: None was to be found on #latex?
<os2mac> How do I, through the GUI change the perms on that directory so that I can put files in it?
<os2mac> I know I can chmod the directory... I want to learn how to do it from the GUI in KDE.
<luapv> vontux: open a new tab in firefox, and in the address line type about:config
<vontux> luapv: thx :)
<harmental> Lynoure: there is nobody there....
<dhq> how do i set up wpa security for my linuxbox
<Lynoure> os2mac: you could use sudo and commandline instead. or  kdesu konqueror  to have konq as root
<luapv> os2mac: are you trying to copy the file in a terminal or through konquerer?
<Lynoure> harmental: hmm, I got a list of tens of users on that channel...
<os2mac> Luapv... trying to learn the GUI way of doing things. so through konquerer
<Lynoure> harmental: you included, actually.
<os2mac> I am a commandline sort of person.. but i want to be to teach others the GUI way.
<harmental> Lynoure: i mean NOBODY is responding...
<Lynoure> os2mac: then kdesu konqueror  is the best way... changing the permissions of a system directory in usually not
<harmental> Lynoure: its not the most active channel AT ALL....
<genii> NicoV Found it. See PM
<luapv> os2mac: did you try running "kdesu konqueror"? this will grant you root privilages, so be careful
<os2mac> OK so change the link on my konqueror to be kdesu konqueror or create another link that does the same thing?
<TehTechGuy>  I just installed kubuntu, but when I restart it stalls with a message saying "loading grub from stage2"
<luapv> os2mac: it would be better to create a new link, and use it only when required
<os2mac> what is command completion keystroke in kde?
<Lynoure> os2mac: on commandline? tab.
<harmental> Lynoure: you see?
<Lynoure> harmental: see what?
<Bluedog> When you create the first user in ubuntu, what group is it put into?
<atidem> hello
<Lynoure> Bluedog: admin, I think
<Bluedog> Lynoure: thanks
<harmental> Lynoure: nobody is answering.......thats what i call a dead channel...
<genii> Lynoure Yes, admin
<Lynoure> harmental: I'm not on that channel... The way you asked about latex here ruled out every non-guru-ego person, if you ask them with the question, maybe someone of them might answer?
<harmental> Lynoure: ok....maybe you're right...here i go...
<harmental> im trying to make a bibliographic references with Kile+Tetex using IEEE formats.....but i wont work...
<harmental> any hints?
<shaw> how can I install the w32codecs package? Which repos do I need to enable?
<dwidmann> shaw: multiverse
<dwidmann> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<aussieman> shaw look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?highlight=%28apt%29%7C%28Feisty%29%7C%28sources%29
<shaw> thank you
<luapv> shaw: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<shaw> thanks a lot everyone, goodbye
<Lynoure> harmental: why not bibtex? (sorry, not a guru of any kind...)
<harmental> im trying to use the IEEEtran class for bibliographic references (its for a paper)
<eagles0513875> has anyone setup pxe boot before
<Lynoure> harmental: Read http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/IEEEtran/bibtex/IEEEtran_bst_HOWTO.pdf ?
<Lynoure> harmental: I mean, did you read it already?
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to setup pxe or have a wiki on how to do that
<harmental> you know...thats why i asked for a guru ;o) ......it seems that ieeetran have some issues with tetex....
<harmental> Lynoure: and yes ive read the howto.....
<luapv> eagles0513875: check this out http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<harmental> Lynoure: ive managed to get it working in a not so fancy manner....but hey ...it works....
<harmental> so thx anyways!
<Lynoure> harmental: :)
<TehTechGuy> hey all, I'm having some issues....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2391999#post2391999
<stra> hi
<AMSmith42> USB flash drive reading is slow. Common?
<utnubuk> the original diablo wont work thru wine for me :(
<Arwen> AMSmith42, yes
<AMSmith42> Bummer.
<Arwen> AMSmith42, the cheap flash cells in thumb drives are not very fast
<AMSmith42> Yes, but shouldn't it at least be as fast as Windoze?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> and there's no such thing as "Windoze"
<AMSmith42> lol
<AMSmith42> There is on bad days.
<AMSmith42> How to drag-create a soft link/shortcut?
<LeeJunFan> AMSmith42: just drag and drop - a menu will pop up asking if you want to link/copy/move
<LeeJunFan> AMSmith42: no right click required.
<AMSmith42> Thank you
<soulrider> hi everyone
<bernd> hi&hello
<slow-motion> hallo
<tominglis> hello, i have two hard drives, the second is ext3 mounted into my filesystem as /backup during alternate install, i would like to dismount it and use it for a windoze xp or vista install and get it to be loaded with grub, could someone tell me how?
<bernd> hi slow motion, was geht ab?
<calamari> I have a keyboard with all those extra buttons on it.. any chance of getting those to work?
<Yorokobi> tominglis, take it out of /etc/fstab then install windoze then ...
<Yorokobi> !grub | tominglis
<ubotu> tominglis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lynoure> calamari: try through the various keyboard models for starters
<Mirrakor> what's the root password on the kubuntu liveCD? (or do I have to use, sudo passwd ? )
<chijin> there's no password
<Mirrakor> just enter?
<Mirrakor> or sudo passwd?
<calamari> Lynoure: good idea
<chijin> just enter yes
<chijin> doing sudo something shouldn't even ask for a password afaik
<tominglis> Yorokobi: there is no folder called /etc/fstab? also, if i am installing windoze on another hard drive, will it still overwrite grub on my first hard drive?
<Yorokobi> tominglis, fstab is a file, not a dir. And yes, Windows will nuke the MBR of the primary HDD
<calamari> Lynoure: cool, found something, LinEAK
<dug> where is the startup programs folder located?
<tominglis> Yorokobi: if i take the hard drive out of the machine, presumably it will be OK?
<fantasy> hallo wie gehts ?
<hayden> hi all i have a G4 ibook with an Ati Radeon graphics card. The bootsplash is colored fine and normally, but once the KDE login manager starts almost all icons are discolored with little red dots on them. I was just wondering if anyone else has had this probelem and knows what to do?
<SolidSource> K3B 1.0 is awesome, the features are immense....also for all you that don't use DVD burners yet, theres is VCD now and various other features
<Yorokobi> tominglis, the one with Linux? Probably, but you won't be able to boot to Win after you put it back
<tominglis> Yorokobi: can't i point to is from grub somehow?
<Arwen> SolidSource, VCDs suck...
<SolidSource> hayden: restart Xserver and also ensure kubuntu-desktop
<SolidSource> hayden: is installed
<freexqf> how can i select the kernel modules to be loaded on start?
<Yorokobi> tominglis, if you install Windows _after_ installing linux you have to recover grub (see !grub again for a link to the guide). If you install Windows then Linux you don't have that problem.
<hayden> ensure?
<Yorokobi> Windows *always* nukes the MBR
<fantasy> und auf deutsch ?
<neptunepink> Whats the program that kdm runs when you log in?
<LeeJunFan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SolidSource> Arwen: yes they do, I just know there has been people that ask about them and such
<Arwen> :-\
<LeeJunFan> neptunepink: X or kdeinit?
<neptunepink> thatone, I guess
<Yorokobi> neptunepink, take a look at /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<dug> how would a add an app to startup?
<LeeJunFan> neptunepink: actually it runs startkde
<neptunepink> ah....
<stra> boot live  linux cd install grub
<frojnd> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.   How can I fix this?! this was during apt-get update
<Yorokobi> In kdmrc: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
<LeeJunFan> neptunepink: whish is a script you can edit. what kdm runs depends on what session type you choose.
<neptunepink> how can you add sessions?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, run the update again until it works or pick a different mirror for the repos
<LeeJunFan> neptunepink: you can have a look at the /usr/share/xsessions folder for what it runs AND how to add them.
<dug> how would i add beryl-manager to startup?
<LeeJunFan> dug: you can make a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dug> thank you
<LeeJunFan> dug: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/.
<Yorokobi> dug, 'ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Auto ... ^^^
<Yorokobi> LeeJunFan, beat me to it
<blueyed> Riddell: is there any chance that taskbar-compiz (also for beryl) would get included in kubuntu? See http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49484
<hayden> does anyone know how to get rid of icon discoloration in edgy
<Yorokobi> blueyed, you can get them from http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/
<Arwen> Yorokobi, what's suspend2?
<Yorokobi> Arwen, dunno ... where'd you get it from?
<Arwen> Yorokobi, that link you posted
<Arwen> it's the only thing in it
<Yorokobi> which time?
<Yorokobi> to who?
<Arwen> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb
<Yorokobi> oh ... the deb|deb-src is http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ edgy beryl-svn
<Mena> Hi, I missed up My /etc/sudoers file and i want to use the backup ..How to do
<Mena> i am on fiesty
<neptunepink> Mena: you have a backup file?
<Yorokobi> Arwen, I didn't paste the whole thing
<Arwen> ah...
<Mena> neptunepink, i talked you on fiesty
<busfahrer> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 6.10 (KDE 3.5.5), and about half of the time a tooltip pops up, the text (i.e. the font) looks very 'unsmooth', what could be a cause for that?
<Mena> neptunepink, i mean ubuntu +1
<Arwen> busfahrer, lake of anti-aliasing/
<busfahrer> Arwen: Yes, but half of the time?
<Arwen> ah... hmm, no idea
<busfahrer> I hate it when computers behave indeterministic :-)
<Yorokobi> busfahrer, have you tried enabling the RGB anti-aliasing feature?
<busfahrer> Yorokobi: Where do I find that?
<Yorokobi> Kmenu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<tominglis> Yorokobi: so all i need to do to unmount /backup is to remove the relevant hard drive from fstab and restart?
<tominglis> Yorokobi: there is no command or anything?
<forham> Yorokobi,  hi
<Yorokobi> busfahrer, in the Fonts option, check "use anti-aliasing" then the Configure button then "Use sub-pixel hinting" set to RGB
<forham> Yorokobi,  you work for ubuntu right?
<Yorokobi> haha
<forham> i mean the company that owns the name
<Yorokobi> sorry, forham. :) I do not. Thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<forham> and gives support
<forham> amagawd normally i hate it when someone wakes me up during a dream not this time i was able to retain it so kewl
<Yorokobi> tominglis, I meant remove the entry for the drive in the fstab file. You may want to unmount it first but it'll be okay if you don't as it won't be mounted after a reboot.
<forham> only problem its werder than memento
<forham> trying to make sense of it for a stupid person i do have interesting dreams
<Yorokobi> forham, for the record. I do not work for Canonical.
<forham> ok
<forham> my dreams are werder than Richard Stallmans gpl
<forham> lol
<forham> whats that new stuff he is writing about distritbution having to be online
<fdoving> !offtopic | forham
<ubotu> forham: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<forham> that would mean smaller distros that couldnt afford hosting would have to go illegal with open source or stop
<forham> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<fdoving> and thanks for understanding :)
<forham> i just hope i wasnt to boring in offtopic mode
<forham> oh geeez the best part was my dream about linux :(
<forham> ok fdoving helpo me then
<PLC> hi'
<forham> i want to mount my ntfs partition in kubuntu
<fdoving> !ntfs | forham
<forham> inside vmware on vista
<fdoving> inside vmware?
<ubotu> forham: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Black_Cat> forham: ntfs is read only, be aware of that
<fdoving> i don't know anything about vmware nor vista.
<forham> running on vmware with vista as host os so kubuntu as guest os
<adydas> use ntfs-3g
<adydas> i found it piss easy to use
<fdoving> i belive vmware supports sharing disks somehow.
<forham> vmware appliances
<neptunepink> you can use a virtualized toaster? w/ virtual toast?
<forham> i think i am going to write a short story
<forham> :p
<posingaspopular> forham, stories are hard to write
<posingaspopular> im beating my head against the wall to finish one myself
<forham> not when i can just write about my werd ass dreams
<posingaspopular> fair enough
<posingaspopular> my dreams are never logical/sequential enough to write about
<forham> posingaspopular maybe i can help :p
<posingaspopular> and they always end up with me doding/running from the police
<forham> posingpopular thats whats so great about it
<forham> why do stories have to be logical and sequential
<forham> dreams never bore
<forham> why is that you think
<posingaspopular> forham, i have the basic premise down, i just need to sketch out the dialogue and come up with an ending
<forham> correct because you can zap
<forham> to something else
<posingaspopular> well my new story is about raptors and arcades...
<posingaspopular> the premise is strange enough...
<forham> are you selling it to a magazine ?
<posingaspopular> no its for a writing class
<forham> oh ok
<Yorokobi> !offtopic | posingaspopular forham
<ubotu> posingaspopular forham: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<forham> oh oops sorry
<cafreamoroso_> anybody uses lastfm?
<chijin> i do
<metty_> hi! which package will i have to install for the "mail" funktion pls?
<Yorokobi> metty_, the command-line mail or some client (such as Thunderbird)?
<Black_Cat> metty_: a php function? search for sendmail i guess
<cafreamoroso_> or the server sendmaiil?
<metty_> Yorokobi, Black_Cat, the commandmine mail
<qsu> is there a kde gui for irda
<metty_> line*
<Yorokobi> metty_, is it not installed already?
<metty_> Yorokobi: no :(
<metty_> Yorokobi:  i am using edgy 6.10
<cafreamoroso_> he just wants to be able to use the sendmail function from a php script
<Yorokobi> metty_, do you have the mailx package installed? If not, it may be in there
<Yorokobi> cafreamoroso_, sendmail is different from that metty_ is looking for
<Yorokobi> metty_, is this for PHP?
<metty_> Yorokobi: no i just want to send mails through the commandline
<Yorokobi> metty_, okay 'sudo apt-get install mailx'
<metty_> Yorokobi: ok thx a lot
<Yorokobi> np
<metty_> Yorokobi: will i have to run the configuration of mailx??
<Yorokobi> metty_, I don't think there is one. It may depend on an MTA like sendmail/exim4/postfix though, which you will have to configure.
<metty_> Yorokobi: is there a possibility to send anonymous email through mailx?
<forham> Yorokobi,  how do you store all that information inside of your brain?
<Yorokobi> metty_, if you don't specify a from address it'll use root@yourhostname
<metty_> Yorokobi: thx
<BluesKaj> if actually minimize the app icon shows in the taskbar , but if its hidden by a another app or webpage , it's truly hidden and the instructions read like a riddle in "configure panel"
<Yorokobi> forham, years of repetitive tasks :)
<Hrontore> what does "BERYL" do?
<Yorokobi> !beryl | Hrontore
<HymnToLife> lets you show off
<ubotu> Hrontore: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<forham> ok i see Yorokobi
<forham> Yorokobi,  would you mind to keep doing this for 300 years longer?
<forham> your brain in a jar connected to IRC
<Yorokobi> forham, I have been working with Debian since 1998. I hope to retire before I reach 330 years old
<forham> lol
<aaroncampbell> can you get opera from a repo, or should I download it from their site?
<tominglis> Yorokobi: awesome, i will try that now then, thanks loads! are you sure i canne just install vista on the second hard drive having removed the first, and then remove the mbr from the second hard drive?
* Yorokobi is not a cogitor (see Brian Herbert's Butlerian Jihad books)
<tominglis> Yorokobi: and then edit grub
<excitatory> my computer is behaving in a rather peculiar manner.. almost every time it drops into some sort of 'power saving' mode (i.e., monitor turning off, or stopping of hard disk) the usb mouse fails to resume the system.  Sometimes the keyboard fails too, but usually i can hit a key and the monitor will turn back on.  When that is the case, the mouse is frozen until i unplug and plug it back in.  I also think something strange is up with
<excitatory> usb in general, since my external hard drive exhibits similar behavior in the sense that it only works 1/2 the time when i plug it in.
<Yorokobi> tominglis, if by remove you mean from fstab and not physically
<chijin> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<BluesKaj> hmm...sounds like an fstab prob , usb isn't loading on reboot , excitatory
<metty_> Yorokobi:  if i chose "bla" as a postfix, is there a possibility for u to find out that the email came from me? (or just "metty@bla")
<Yorokobi> metty_, "bla" as a host name for postfix?
<Yorokobi> If yes, then emails will be FROM: <metty@blah>
<metty_> Yorokobi:  yep, and will there be a possibility to find out my ip adress or something similiar?
<excitatory> BluesKaj: no, everything works on reboot.. it's just after my monitor turns off from power saving mode.
<Yorokobi> metty_, yes.
<metty_> Yorokobi: how?
<Yorokobi> metty_, Postfix is a good MTA. It'll add your IP like its supposed to.
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<metty_> Yorokobi: "good MTA" sry i don't get the point, i am relatively new to linux :)
<Yorokobi> metty_, by good MTA I mean RFC compliant (standards compliant)
<Yorokobi> MTA: Mail Transport Agent (as opposed to MUA: Mail User Agent [Thunderbird/Outlook/etc.] )
<Black_Cat> hey i've installed libxine-extracodecs, but no mp3 support yet though sound in video is okay. should i restart xserver or reboot for changes to take effect? or i must configure anything manually?
<metty_> Yorokobi: thx for ur engagement, but can u pls explain it for a dump noob? g
<Yorokobi> metty_, sure. Which part do you want me to start with?
<metty_> Yorokobi: if i open my kmail (for instance) i just will see the metty@bla  , so how can u find out where from the mail is originally pls?
<Yorokobi> In kmail, click View -> Headers -> Full headers
<Lars_G> Hey, is anyone in here the packager for kde4 for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Lars_G: why?
<Lars_G> Tm_T: I'd like to know if he'd share any scripts and debian dirs he uses for it, so I could try to compile today's SVN pull into packages
<forham> is it possible to get a dissease that causes you to lose taste?
<Tm_T> Lars_G: take sourcepackages, or are those missing?
<Lars_G> forham: very possible.
<Yorokobi> forham, smoking
<Yorokobi> :)
<Tm_T> Lars_G: apt-get source foofoo
<Tm_T> ;)
<Lars_G> Tm_T: Hmm I'll check. but ripping off the sources to apply to the lattest.. oh well I'll see
<forham> oops i thought i was in offtopic
<Lars_G> forham: but, looking for medical help in irc is very VERY counter productive
<forham> no sorry it was meant for offtopic
<metty_> Yorokobi: ahh ok thx a lot ;) and is there a possibility to write such a mail anonymous?
<Yorokobi> metty_, its possible but I'm not going to be the one to tell you how.
<Black_Cat> forham: angina can cause it afaik.
<Tm_T> Lars_G: that's how it should do by the books
<Tm_T> Lars_G: should be done even (:
<elitehacker> hey, how do u change the coluor of the task abr in kbuntu?
<mauro> hi everyone
<Lars_G> forham: My response still stands
<ubuntu> lol ok
<Black_Cat> i've installed libxine-extracodecs, but no mp3 support yet though sound in video is okay. should i restart xserver or reboot for changes to take effect? or i must configure anything manually?
<ubuntu> i dont smoke but the food i just ordered is tasteless to me
<mauro> Black_Cat: just close and re open amarok
<ubuntu> thats why i asked
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, right click the panel -> configure panel
<Lars_G> forham: going to irc for medical advice is equivalent to asking your junkyard representative to help you with your nuclear bomb
<metty_> Yorokobi: k thx though, would it be circumstantial to do this?
<mauro> ubuntu: please change your nick >.<
<elitehacker> thanx
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, then Appearance
<Powerking89670> (/nick [new nick] )
<Yorokobi> metty_, circumstantial? Depends on your motives.
<tominglis> Yorokobi: no i meant physically from the machine, so that vista's installer can't overwrite the mbr on the first drive
<Lars_G> ubuntulog: Btw I PRAY you changed the default live-cd password before you laid foot on irc
<metty_> Yorokobi: just wanted to know if this would be hard for a noob
<metty_> Yorokobi: ;) but let's stop here - thx for ur help ;)
<kubuntuonsteroid> Powerking89670:  i used the panel on the left of the text input box to change my nick
<kubuntuonsteroid> i am using konversation
<Black_Cat> mauro: thank you! it really worked out, but only at 2nd attempt for some reason :)
<Yorokobi> tominglis, if you do that (and if Windows installs on a slave with no master present), and /then/ you put the master (w/Linux) back you won't be able to boot to windows
<|capiira> hmm hi does 6.10 have kde 3.5.6 ?
<Yorokobi> np, metty_
<mauro> |capiira: i don think its there by default, 3.5.5 might be
<mauro> but it will be downloaded with the updates
<Yorokobi> |capiira, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Black_Cat> i guess someone can consider this question as offtopic, but i dare to ask it anyway :) if someone knows a win32 program called Total Commander, tell me pls: is there something similar for kubuntu?
<soulrider> i guess no one here uses GNOME, right ?
<|capiira> thx
<soulrider> Black_Cat: yes
<soulrider> try krusader
<elitehacker> how do u change the coulor on the task bar? in kbuntu yorokobi, Or can i??
<Black_Cat> soulrider: okay, thanks, can i find it in repository or should i google?
<soulrider> Black_Cat: i believe its in the repos
<soulrider> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<elitehacker> i tried aperance in confiure o taskbar but its only for popup menus in the K menu and not the task abr itslef
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, so I know I've understood you correctly, you're referring to the panel/bar typically found at the bottom of the screen ?
<elitehacker> yes
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, its in Appearance at the bottom (under the drop boxes)
<tominglis> Yorokobi: even if you delete the windows mbr from the second drive?
<elitehacker> okay
<Yorokobi> tominglis, The BIOS won't look at the MBR for the 2nd drive if there's a master on ide0
<Black_Cat> soulrider: erm... it says "edgy" there, doesn't it mean that i can't have if for dapper drake release?
<elitehacker> has anyone changed the panel to a windows taskbar lmao i would love that
<soulrider> Black_Cat: youre on dapper? just try to apt-get it anyways
<soulrider> i think it is for dapper too
<soulrider> its in*
<underdog5004> Anyone ever try to get a Phillips GoGear MP3 player working? I plugged it in, but it gets misdetected as a USB Imaging Interface...
<Powerking89670> I got linux to get away from windows. I dont want to make it look more like windows >.<
<elitehacker> lol
<tominglis> Yorokobi: but does it need an mbr? can't grub on the first drive point to the windows installation on the second drive in the boot menu?
<metty_> when does it make sense to send a binary file?
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, now that I'm looking a bit closer, you can change the /image/ for the panel and "colorize" it to match the bg image but you can't choose a color that way
<Black_Cat> soulrider: ty
<elitehacker> ohh
<soulrider> no prob Black_Cat, were here to help ;)
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: same here :)
<Yorokobi> tominglis, yes, if you don't mind altering the /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand
<soulrider> elitehacker: could you install java? :P
<elitehacker> see when i change the thing it only has default settings ex. blue wood KDE button Line gray?? i need it to change to a solid coulor as light black
<Powerking89670> I decided to make the jump to linux as opposed to that bucket of crap (can we swear in here?) Vista
<elitehacker> yeah i did i updated kbuntu
<elitehacker> to get java
<tominglis> Yorokobi: immense! so that would work? i shall do that!
<Yorokobi> tominglis, an MBR (master boot record) is required. Otherwise the BIOS will give you the "Operating system not found" error
<BluesKaj> free internet from google  ;)   http://www.google.com/tisp/
<Powerking89670> I decided not to swear so I didnt get in trouble for swearing in a no swear chan
<Yorokobi> tominglis, good luck :)
<tominglis> Yorokobi: so i will remove the ubuntu drive, install vista, then replace the drive and delete the mbr on the vista drive? and the alter grub to load the windows install?
<soulrider> lol Powerking89670 swearing is not something nice to do here, but i guess if youre talking about vista, you can :P
<elitehacker> all my windows are light black with dark blue like the default desktop image i have is set as "3d gears" and i would like the taskbar or PANEL to be that coulor too... anyone here change the panel to a solid coulor "black"?
<Powerking89670> Ok let me set myself NOT to swear, even know its part of my common vocab when talking about M$
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: if i were you i'd look for 3ddesktop for KDE, it's much better than vista :)
<Powerking89670> Thats not a surprized. There isnt much out there that is WORSE then vista
<Powerking89670> damn it why I cant I type today
<soulrider> lol
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, there are themes (kde-look.org) you can try. You can also mess with the colors in System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<elitehacker> alrite
<Powerking89670> perhaps its the lack of sleep and the constant need to get shit working on this comp
<soulrider> i used it for a bit and it was such a piece of crap, but i musta dmit i thought the eye candy was fab
<Powerking89670> Anyway. Im tring to see if the fact that sound does not work is a driver issue
<Powerking89670> or if its a software issue
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: what sound? mp3?
<Black_Cat> or any sound at all?
<Powerking89670> Well. as far as I know I havent tried to play any sound
<Powerking89670> But pretty much no sound works ya
<elitehacker> wow is the google-tisp internet free?? that would be sweet, but like other services? do i have to be near a starbucks???
<Powerking89670> I tried playing a wav file yesterday
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, just near your toilet
<Black_Cat> don't you even have logging in/out sound?
<Tm_T> elitehacker: yup, just flush
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, on April Fool's day
<Powerking89670> *cough* its a joke*cough&
<Powerking89670> there is a logging in and out sound?
<elitehacker> i knwo lol
<Powerking89670> based on this convo, its a gd driver issue
<elitehacker> obv it was fake lol
* Tm_T keeps flushing just in case
<Powerking89670> as usual the hard way never fails
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, what sound card/chipset do you have?
<Powerking89670> Its running off my MOBO
<Yorokobi> Brand & model?
<Powerking89670> lol. no idea...dont tell me I have to open the case (again)
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, is it an OEM (Dell, Gateway, NEC. etc)?
<Powerking89670> Its an Emachines
<Yorokobi> Model ?
<Powerking89670> T4160
<elitehacker> all rite thats what i have emachine Emonster
<BluesKaj> Powerking89670  type lspci in the konsole
<mhb> hi folks
<Powerking89670> u want me to PM you what it gives me?
<Powerking89670> irc.freenode.com
<Powerking89670> oops
<Powerking89670> gd it
<mhb> do you know if there is a Kicker applet that can insert text in it? Like "Places" or "system" in Ubuntu...
<Powerking89670> this is the audio line
<Powerking89670> ill pm you
<Pollywog> anyone know how I can get back the trash icon in Edgy?
<Black_Cat> !apache
<Powerking89670> apperently I cant pm
<Powerking89670> is it alright to post two lines in the chan?
<motw> Pollywog, do you mean an icon on the desktop or an applet on the panel?
<Powerking89670> know what
<Powerking89670> better idea
<Pollywog> you have to identify to Nickserv to send pm's
<Black_Cat> Pollywog: create a new location link to trash:/
<Pollywog> icon on desktop
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BluesKaj> Powerking89670, your soundcard , graphics and ethernet cards should all be listed by brand and model #
<Powerking89670> You want just the sound?
<Powerking89670> http://www.swgemods.com/paste/viewp.php?id=20070402163015-8556
<Powerking89670> thats just the sound
<Yorokobi> I can't find anything other than "integrated sound" in any of the descriptions of Powerking89670's machine
<testman> hi folks
<Powerking89670> Yea thats because its a POS
<Pollywog> Black_Cat: I don't know where the trash is, that is the problem
<testman> how can i use fsck? when i try to run it i get the error that running fsck on a mounted fs can cause damage. so how can i fsck my root filesystem?
<laurits> Hey all
<LeeJunFan> testman: boot into single mode.
<LeeJunFan> !single
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ntel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio
<Pollywog> oh I think I remember where it might be
<Yorokobi> ah, thanks for the link, Powerking89670. That should be supported "out of the box" in Ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<testman> LeeJunFan: how?
<Black_Cat> Pollywog: you don't have to. just hit right mouse button on desktop, create a link and type the URL trash:/
<Pollywog> ah thanks
<testman> ah ok, thx i'll try that
<Powerking89670> Ok, so it SHOULD work then?
<elitehacker> anyone know how to get Diablo1 on Kbuntu ?
<Powerking89670> you see I dont have the best of luck. So ill be back when it doesnt
<LeeJunFan> testman: when you get to grub, hit esc to get the menu, choose your kernel, hit e, go to the kernel line hit e again, add single to the list of options there, hit enter, then b.
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, it *should* yes :)
<Powerking89670> :p
<testman> ok thx buddy
<laurits> Hey i'm new on kubuntu...second time i try to do something on it...but dont understand how to install stuff...
<laurits> 8-)
<adydas> how to install what stuff
<adydas> the OS its self or programs for it?
<laurits> amsn
<laurits> hmm some games
<adydas> ever used apt-get before?
<laurits> xhat
<laurits> nop
<adydas> you know kubuntu comes with a MSN messanger eh?
<elitehacker> Kopete
<adydas> Kopete
<LeeJunFan> I wish ubuntu would add the option to force fsck on / to upstart as a shutdown option.
<Powerking89670> I hated Kopete so I just did a switch with it and gaim :D
<BluesKaj> Powerking89670 , make sure you have your alsamixer settings enabled ..type 'alsamixer' in the konsole and make sure the sliders are at atleast 67%
<Mirrakor> wtf o.O
<elitehacker> us messenger.msn.com its a webbased msn No need to install i use it on computers some times when they dont have MSN"
<BluesKaj> !aMSN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elitehacker> why do ppl say M$? instead of the MS or the full name is it a copyright issue?
<BluesKaj> !IM
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
* CaptainApathy attempts to install kubuntu to his desktop
<stra> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Powerking89670> Thank you, some of them were down, so I turned them up :D
<BluesKaj> are they working ?
<Black_Cat> elitehacker: i believe it's because they want to underline heavy costs :) when it's all licensed of course :)
<elitehacker> yeah
<strog_> hi
<elitehacker> bill gates must make like ? 5,000 a sec.? maybe
<strog_> i wanted to install a CAD program through alien
<strog_> it is a .rpm file
<strog_> and i get the following message:
<Yorokobi> !rpm | strog_
<ubotu> strog_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<strog_> i use alien to convert it
<strog_> i get the following message:
<munzir> strog_: what's that CAD you want? are you sure it's not in ubuntu?
<strog_> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package eagle-lin-eng: postinst prerm
<strog_> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<adydas> laurits: still stuck?
<strog_> it is the eagle cad program
<David_> Hi, I have two cpus but only work one, I'm using kubuntu 7.04.
<LeeJunFan> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> stupid bot :)
<Yorokobi> David_, which kernel? generic?
* Sea_Master is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<LeeJunFan> I thought the default kernel now supported smp?
<mrigns> David_: they work both, but the sensors dont
<David_> Yorokobi: Linux kerwonz-laptop 2.6.20-13-386 #2 Sun Mar 25 00:18:53 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LeeJunFan> !away | Sea_Master
<ubotu> Sea_Master: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Yorokobi> David_, try the generic instead of the i386 kernel
<David_> Yorokobi: okay, let me do that.
<Yorokobi> Then you'll get : Linux sodium 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<David_> Yorokobi: linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic
<elitehacker> How do u install games on kubuntu? I have diablo but its an .exe ?
<Powerking89670> Does anyone in here know anything about Wine? If so where does it install the programs to (If you use a windows Installer)
<strog_> ubotu: this is the link of the CAD program, http://www.cadsoft.de/cgi-bin/download.pl?page=/home/cadsoft/html_public/download.htm.en&dir=eagle/program/4.1
<elitehacker> thats what i need
<Yorokobi> David_, you're using feisty so the kernel version will be 2.6.20
<elitehacker> ineed the program "wine" for diablo in order for it to insta;;
<David_> Yorokobi: okay, let me try.
<Yorokobi> !wine | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<adydas> Powerking89670: try home.wine
<elitehacker> where do u get "wine"
<BluesKaj> strog_,   ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/eagle/program/4.16r2/eagle-lin-eng-4.16r2.tgz
<LjL> !bot > strog_    (strog_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LeeJunFan> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<adydas> adydas@adydas:~/.wine/drive_c$ ls
<adydas> Program Files  windows
<elitehacker> i need wine to install diablo1
<BluesKaj> theres a linuc version of CAD
<Powerking89670> Yes, Wine was not hard to install. Directions are on the site
<adydas> it installs to .wine/
<LjL> !wine > elitehacker    (elitehacker, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BluesKaj> ya don't need wine to run CAD
<adydas> he wants wine to run diablo the game not CAD
<BluesKaj> yeah , iknow but others were talking about CAD in wine
<adydas> oh ok
<adydas> my bad
<Yorokobi> hmmm ... looks like Compiz and Beryl will be joining forces
<BluesKaj> double whammy for the "eyecandy set" :)
<Yorokobi> Yup
<CaptainApathy> woo apparently I managed to install kubuntu after all...
<yoopernate> has anyone tried putting linux on a palm TX?
<elitehacker> is there an easyier way to select all the topic in adept to install and undate instead of clicking and holding and scrolling up??
<Black_Cat> what is the chance that debian/kde package will not work in kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> Black_Cat, is the package not included in Kubuntu?
<Black_Cat> Yorokobi: it's not about one package, it's about package collection for debian on DVD.
<Yorokobi> Black_Cat, the packages will probably work. Sometimes all that changes between Debian and Ubuntu is the artwork ... sometimes compile options. *shrug*
<elitehacker> OMG i keep on trying to select 192 topics and udpates in adept uhhh i keep acciedently click the rigth button and deslecteting them all!! >:(
<Black_Cat> okay, thanx :)
<Yorokobi> elitehacker, have you tried selecting the first, scrolling to the last, then shift-select the last? (hold down shift and click on the last one)
<elitehacker> lol man i am dumb
<elitehacker> thanx that helped alot
<Yorokobi> heh, I'm surprised it worked.
<elitehacker> lol wow that would of took me an hour to select them all
<sinpath> hey can some one tell me how to access my E drive on the linuxs side of my pc?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, is your E a Windows drive/partition?
<sinpath> no i have a dule boot & just put in a new drive
<aargon997> Hallo world!!
<Yorokobi> sinpath, what interface is the new drive? USB? IDE? SATA? Firewire?
<sinpath> ide no fire wall
<underdog5004> Anyone ever use golb? If so, can you help me?
<chijin> :-P
<Black_Cat> hey-hey! Language selector installer downloads gtk libs, but i'm using KDE! What's going on? why does it download so much?
<aargon997> No i don't know what is it
<Yorokobi> heh, Fire/wire/ (IEEE1394) not Fire Wall
<aargon997> Anyone can tell me how to improove memory usage of my l box?
<sinpath> lol sorry just ide hook up
<laurits> someone have time for me :) pme !
<Yorokobi> sinpath, is it formatted?
<sinpath> yes
<Yorokobi> sinpath, what filesystem? vfat? NTFS? ext3?
<elitehacker> wow does every one seem to run linux on a 500-700Mhz Pentium 3 pc with about 256mb ram lol every fourm and thing i go to that seems to be the best pc for it
<sinpath> NTFS i beleive
<Yorokobi> laurits, you can start with Add/Remove Programs in the K menu but you may want to look at ...
<Yorokobi> !repositories > laurits
<Yorokobi> laurits, ... the PM from ubotu
<Yorokobi> !ntfs > sinpath
<Yorokobi> !ntfs-3g > sinpath
<Black_Cat> elitehacker: i got p3-700-128 :)
<elitehacker> lol
<elitehacker> mine is a 731Mhz 455Mb of ram lol with only a 3gig HD lol and a Dvd burner
<LeeJunFan> hehe. minimalists!
<sinpath> thanks yorokobi
<Black_Cat> i wonder how many MBs this language selector is going to download?
<LeeJunFan> I feel like a glutton, I've got 600G of hd space and 2G of ram.
<Black_Cat> it's pretty tough for dialup....
<elitehacker> i wonder how u make a server pc ? i would really need for for my windows xp pc so i can stop viruses with a better firewall
<LeeJunFan> elitehacker: firewalls dont' stop viruses, only worms.
<elitehacker> 600Gb holy
<elitehacker> yeah i had like 3 anit-viruses one time but HOLY that slows down cpu time a memorey
<LeeJunFan> elitehacker: external HD's. I'm on a laptop with a 60G, 300G external attached to it, and 2 120's sitting on the floor - not hooked up right now.
<Yorokobi> LeeJunFan, Athlon 64 X2 (@2GHz) w/2GB RAM, 750 GB HDD (SATA2)
<LeeJunFan> you should never run more than one Antivirus program at a time on windows, not only does it slow down the system horribly and consume too many resouces, but the AV software can hook into the same points in windows and make the system unbootable.
<Yorokobi> I suppose I shouldn't list my Windows box stats in a Linux chat room ... :D
<elitehacker> i have a dell XPS p4 thats the one i run windows on
<LeeJunFan> Yorokobi: athlon here too. 2.2GHz, not x2 though.
<elitehacker> 3.6Ghz i think mine is
<elitehacker> only 1 proseccor thou
<Black_Cat> LeeJunFan: i've read an article telling how two antiviruses fought tearing each other to pieces...
<LeeJunFan> I'm waiting until I pass 1yr uptime on my mailserver to upgrade that. hehe
<Yorokobi> !offtopic > Yorokobi
<LeeJunFan> 14 days 6.5hrs to 1 year uptime :)
<elitehacker> wow Leejun i only have 320gb of HDD thats 2 of em put toghther and u still beat me :( im getting a terabyte!!!
<LeeJunFan> elitehacker: well the 2 120's are empty. One of them is going in my kid's computer. The other I just use for backing up other peoples data when I work on their systems.
<sinpath> umm yorokobi im having a bit of a problem
<Yorokobi> okay sinpath, hit me with it.
<LeeJunFan> my 300G has backups of my servers, my laptop, misc crap, and I always keep a local mirror of the current stable and devel i386 versions of ubuntu repos.
<frojnd> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<frojnd> can't get my samba working right
<elitehacker> holy crap
<sinpath> well when i put the comand line in the term like it says i get an error
<sinpath> bash: gksu: command not found
<Yorokobi> sinpath, subst sudo for gksu
<elitehacker> i am 14 allrite prob have the fastest pc in welland ?? :) maybe that i know of
<sinpath> ok thanks
<elitehacker> for a youngage
<frojnd> I installed samba. make new unix user with password of XP also this same password for samba user make folders to share in K system settings -> sharing and still I AM NOT ABLE TO SEE XP SHARES... help
<frojnd> I also restart samba..
<Yorokobi> frojnd, did you set samba up to the same workgroup as XP ?
<elitehacker> well i gtg let my adpet install 192 files once i get back it should be done!! :)
<frojnd> Yorokobi: no... I have workgroup and XP has mshome I think..
<sinpath> grr this is getting tiresome
<sinpath> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Yorokobi> frojnd, the workgroup names need to match
<frojnd> lemme check
<Yorokobi> sinpath, okay ... try kdesu kate instead of gksu gedit
<ubuntu> where are the german peoples
<Yorokobi> !de | ubuntu
<Yorokobi> bot lag ?
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Black_Cat> bot death :)
<aaroncampbell> I switched back to my bluetooth kb/mouse (couldn't use it during install).  As soon as I plugged in the USB key, it worked great.  Now, everytime I reboot, I have to unplug the usb key, and plug it back in before the KB or mouse work
<Black_Cat> !ru | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<aaroncampbell> This is the kb/mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126177
<Yorokobi> oooh
<Yorokobi> !ja > Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> sweet
<frojnd> is it workgrup or workgroup
<Yorokobi> frojnd, in samba?
<frojnd> yes
<frojnd> workgroup = MSHOME ?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, that looks right
<Yorokobi> frojnd, you may already know this but just in case: you have to restart samba after changing the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<frojnd> Yorokobi: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall :s
<Yorokobi> frojnd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sinpath> ok i think i got it but ...not sure
<rstanca> how can I fix a broken MBR from kubuntu live-cd? chroot on installed partition /dev/hda2, then grub-install /dev/hda but it says "/dev/hda: Not found or not a block device."  what am i missing?
<Yorokobi> !mbr > rstanca
<tux> hi all
<Powerking89670> I apologize for asking another wine question in the Kubuntu channel. However could someone explain to me exactly where to go for wine
<Powerking89670> for the wine dir
<Powerking89670> where it stores the gd installations :p....(Im a nooblet, yes I know)
<TheMole> gd?
<Powerking89670> first word is god
<TheMole> God installations?
<Powerking89670> no
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, typically ~/.wine/
<Powerking89670> god d***
<TheMole> Ah.
<TheMole> lol
<Powerking89670> so I just...put that in?
<rstanca> thanks Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, that's where wine puts installed programs, etc.
<Yorokobi> not where you put things :)
<Yorokobi> rstanca, np
<Powerking89670> I know
<Powerking89670> I mean
<Powerking89670> I put that in the navigation bar to goto that directory
<Powerking89670> to remove a program
<Yorokobi> I think wine has its own removal system but I'm not certain
<TheMole> If wine has made a Kmenu entry for you, Add/Remove is under there.
<kalorin_> uninstall
<_benjo-> hi can someone please help me troubleshoot my wireless connection??
<kalorin_> for win
<kalorin_> wine
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, have you tried #winehq ?
<frojnd> I have one qustion: is it possible that I can share files to another computer via network card: my compiuter gets connection through a router, can also my computer be connected with an external newtork card to another computer??
<safer> Why is it that a lot of times, when using linux, and I click shutdown or restart, the screen goes black,  but the computer keeps running and doesn't shutdown or restart?  And then I have to hold down the power button to shutdown completely.......
<frojnd> so my computer become somekind of server..?
<Yorokobi> frojnd, NIC to NIC? no router in between ?
<crookshanks> can anyone point me to a howto about embedding media into firefox?  everything i've found doesn't really work
<frojnd> Yorokobi: my computer has router, but yes for this second computer no router between, my computer woul supply with connection if that's even possible
<TheMole> crookshanks: Install the mplayer-mozilla package
<trenton> crookshanks: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<crookshanks> trenton: thanks
<Yorokobi> frojnd, you'll need a ... I forgot what they're called, patch cable? (not straight through)
<TheMole> Yorokobi: Yes, patch cable.
<frojnd> Yorokobi: from my computer to another?
<safer> Does anyone know possible reasons/answer to my question above??
<Yorokobi> !wifi > _benjo-
<Yorokobi> frojnd, yep
<_benjo-> Yorkobi, what do you mean !wifi?
<Yorokobi> Yorokobi, if you're going to have 2 network cards (NICs) then you'll need to do some tricks with (D)NAT and iptables, too most likely
<frojnd> Yorokobi: is this cable's name crossover?
<Yorokobi> _benjo-, you should have another tab/window from ubotu about wifi
<sinpath> ok i think its installed right  so now how do i find my e drive??
<_benjo-> yorokobo, got it..thks
<Yorokobi> frojnd, crossover ... patch ... same thing I believe
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did the instructions tell you how to mount the drive ?
<Yorokobi> (I have not read them)
<sinpath> umm let me check
<frojnd> Yorokobi: great, so I will avoid 15m extra cable, just an extra network card and 2m of newtork cable :>
<Yorokobi> frojnd, if that's the distance between the computers
<frojnd> Yorokobi: mhm
<sinpath> not sure if i understand how to mount the drive
<Yorokobi> sinpath, 'sudo mount /mnt/somedir /dev/hd? -t ntfs' is the basics of the command.
<Powerking89670> Either AraroK is being....itself. Or im still having sound issues
<sinpath> ok put that in kterm?
<alphi_> hey guys, i am trying to install comedi on 6.10 (edgy) and am having some problems ( it doesn't like the linux kernel), so i tried to get a vanilla kernel and patch it with RTAI, but i can't find any of the distributions that have a patch for 2.6.15 . Could anyone help me out or point me in the direction of a guide that might be able to help ( i have been quite unsuccessful in my attempts to find one)
<pollyo> Anyone know if the Reaktivate activeX for Konqueror is still being worked on anywhere?
<alphi_> would it be worth going back to one of the older distributions (6.06) and just using that ?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, not that exactly. You'll need to 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows' (or whatever you want to call it) and subst /dev/hd? with whatever the drive is connected to.
<sinpath> hmm ok i'll try
<_benjo-> Yorokobi, I think I found my problem..but I didn't see the resolution in the docs..I'm getting AccwssPoint: Not Associated error
<Yorokobi> !paste | sinpath
<ubotu> sinpath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yorokobi> sinpath, paste 'dmesg' to ^^^ then post the URL here
<Yorokobi> sinpath, more precisely, paste the output of 'dmesg' to ^^^ :)
<sinpath> the d mesg?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, dmesg is a command
<Yorokobi> !info dmesg > Yorokobi
<henry_> good night. Someone is brazilian?
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<PLC> bye
<PLC> +
<tux> does one of you know where to vind the IPW3945 drivers? for intell wireless device
<sinpath> ok i pasted it now what?
<Kassan> Hello !
<Yorokobi> sinpath, what is the URL of the pasted-to site?
<pollyo> Anyone use Reaktivate within the last few years?
<sinpath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13596/
<Kassan> i have a question : i can't start kubuntu, on logging it re boot... but in console mode it works ...
<alphi_> did you mess with the kernel ?
<tux> the're something wrong with the login manager Kassan
<alphi_> i did that in my first attempted patch and it was unable to boot properly after that
<tux> had the same problem here
<Yorokobi> sinpath, is the NTFS drive the Maxtor or the Seagate ?
<Kassan> tux,  i think there's a problem with xhost !
<sinpath> im not sure i understand the question
<tux> could be
<tux> one of you know where to find IPW3945 drivers btw?
<Powerking89670> Lol. I just found out what my Sound problem was....problem exists between keyboard and chair apprently...
<Yorokobi> sinpath, okay. Type 'mount' and paste it to a new http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sinpath> & if i dont get this problem fixed in the next 10 minutes i will have to swich over to windows to dj
<BluesKaj> forgot to connect the speakers , Powerking89670 ? :)
<Powerking89670> no
<Powerking89670> Im not sure what caused the sound that worked to work
<Powerking89670> but I heard SOMETHING from the speakers
<sinpath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13597/
<Yorokobi> sinpath, let's get it done before then (as I will be going home in 15 minutes :) )
<sinpath> lol  we will try hun
<Yorokobi> sinpath, okay. 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows' then 'sudo mount /mnt/windows /dev/hdd1 -t ntfs'
<Yorokobi> that should work ... :)
<pollyo> Yorokobi: What does the -t do?
<Yorokobi> did I just get "hun"ed?
<Yorokobi> pollyo, tells mount which filesystem to use
<pollyo> Yorokobi: Does ntfs give you read only?
<sinpath> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/windows': File exists is what i get
<Powerking89670> ntfs is always readonly, as any other way is unsafe
<pollyo> Yorokobi: I setup ntfs-3g for read and write to my ntfs.
<Yorokobi> sinpath, then skip that part and run the sudo mount... command
<Yorokobi> pollyo, I had sinpath run through that as well. Is there a different -t option for rw on ntfs ?
<pollyo> Yorokobi: I am not familiar so much with the inner workings of fstab and the configuration options.  I searched on some websites for the answers.
<sinpath> says special device /mntwindows does not exist
<pollyo> Yorokobi: Though the ntfs-3g website had some straight forward suggestions for the fstab settings.
<Yorokobi> sinpath, you need a / between /mnt and windows (/mnt/windows)
<sinpath> hmm all i can think is it may be fat32 format but i know my windows is NTFs
<Yorokobi> pollyo, I should probably read that one of these days
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did it give you an error?
<pollyo> Yorokobi: <grin>
<karel-jan> hello
<karel-jan> can someone help me?
<Yorokobi> !ask | karel-jan
<ubotu> karel-jan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sinpath> i got this now
<sinpath> mount: /mnt/windows is not a block device
<karel-jan> if the website states to add something to the repository, can someone tell me where?
<karel-jan> i'm new to linux
<Yorokobi> sinpath, I may have mixed up the order ... try 'sudo moun /dev/hdd1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs'
<Yorokobi> !source-o-matic > karel-jan
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, you've been PM'd by ubotu with instructions
<Kassan> do you know where are saved the information about the last session ?
<Yorokobi> !repositories > karel-jan
<`AnDy`> how to get codecs on
<`AnDy`> 8-)
<sinpath> mount: special device /mntwindows does not exist
<sinpath> (rw,errors=remount-ro)
* Yorokobi wishes he had an ntfs partition to play with now
<sinpath> rong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<Yorokobi> sinpath, try it without the '-t ntfs'
<_benjo-> I just installle Kubuntu 6.10...whats up with Adept installer..its not showing any software for installation...I can't even find firefox to install??
<tuke__> sinpath sudo fdisk -l
<Black_Cat> _benjo-: did you enable repositories?
<sinpath> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Yorokobi> sinpath, try tuke__'s suggestion and look for the /dev/hdd entry
<sinpath> *sigh*
<sinpath> sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<_benjo-> Black_Cat, no I just installed it 20 mins ago. I have to "enable" repos??? HOw do I do that?
<pollyo> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<pollyo> Wait that is for gentoo...
<Yorokobi> separate fdisk and -l, sinpath
<pollyo> The info is straightforward though.
<karel-jan> thanx
<_benjo-> Black_Cat, I never had this issue when I installed 6.06...the first time i fired up adept it showed everything that was installed...this isn't even showing that
<nosrednaeki1> what is wrong with KDE apps in fiesty and the internet? kmail and konqieror both won't get stuff(netowrk and everything is working..I'm typing this in GAIM)
<sinpath> Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<zak> i just downloaded the recent kubuntu beta, and i opened amarok and built the collection before i installed mp3 codecs [my collection being mostly mp3] , and now amarok will not open [and it was a little unstable before i closed it] ... i thought it might of been because the library is mostly mp3 so i installed the codec and still the same... suggestions?
<sinpath> i think it worked
<_benjo-> Black_Cat, I must be doing something wrong., but I don't know what..
<Black_Cat> _benjo-: go to KMenu-System-Adept, then goto Manage repositories and enable (uncomment) all the lines starting with deb or deb-src
<zak> nosrednaeki1: same here - i gotta screw with konqueror and kopete to make them use the net [i thought it was just some strange dialup specific thing] 
<sinpath> ok now what do i do ?
<nosrednaeki1> zak: erase your .kde/share/apps/amarok
<Yorokobi> sinpath, type mount again, what is the last line ?
<nosrednaeki1> zak: I also am on dial up... but over ethernet...so that shouldn't be a problem
<_benjo-> Black_Cat, I know what I was doing wrong..I was clicking on Add/Remove programs....it looks just like Adept..
<nosrednaeki1> zak: and install libxine-extracodecs(if you haven't already)
<Black_Cat> _benjo-: it is adept, the other part of it to be exact :) best of luck to you.
<sinpath>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sinpath> /dev/hdd1   *           1         523     4200966    b  W95 FAT32
<Yorokobi> sinpath, try 'ls /mnt/windows'
<nosrednaeki1> links can also browse the web...just not konqueror...
<nosrednaeki1> I should probably get the updated package...
<zak> thanks nosrednaeki1 [i thought deleting the config/database might help, but i thought there might be some quick & simple solution too] 
<sinpath> mount & then ls /mnt?
<trenton> is there a way i can get the main menu bar to only display what is opened in that current desktop and not all the desktops?
<nosrednaeki1> zak: right... well if you had settings left over from a previous instal.l..
<_benjo-> Black_Cat, thanks
<nosrednaeki1> it sometimes messes things up(did for me)
<nosrednaeki1> maybe there is a bug report..
<Yorokobi> sinpath, if you type mount, the last line should be similar to /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/windows (extra stuff)
<Yorokobi> but
<sinpath> ount: only root can do that
<sinpath> $ mount ls /mnt/windows
<Yorokobi> It looks like its fat32, not ntfs so ... if its not mounted 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/windows' should do it
<trenton> anybody have an idea?
<sinpath> i got nothing that time
<nosrednaeki1> trenton:yes
<leiar> anybody experience with xvidcap or ffmpeg?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, that may be good. :) try 'ls /mnt/windows' now
<leiar> I can't record sound.  My error message: http://pastebin.ca/421555
<sinpath> ok got some thing
<trenton> nosrednaeki1: so how would i go about doing this?
<nosrednaeki1> trenton: right click on the taskbar and say "configure" or whatever
<BluesKaj> leiar, ffmeg with tovid ..works well
<sinpath> its everything on my drive
<sinpath> woot
<Yorokobi> sinpath, if you want a Windows Explorer type interface, open Konqueror and type /mnt/windows in the location bar.
<nosrednaeki1> What the....
<sinpath> now  what do i do?
<nosrednaeki1> ummm...ok
<nosrednaeki1> trenton did you get my message?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did you get my pm (in a different tab or window)?
<trenton_> nosrednaeki1: ah, i've been in there numerous times and never saw that lol
<nosrednaeki1> ahh..
<LeeJunFan> Argh! that at 100% of my cpu for a few mins :)
<BluesKaj> splittsville
<trenton_> nosrednaeki1: guess i need to pay more attention lol
<leiar> BluesKaj: It works with xvidcap too, but the error message given when i try to record aith both motion and sound, doesn't say me anything
<nosrednaeki1> trenton_: it's no problem..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> sorry leiar, no experience with xvidcap ..I use tovid in the Konsole
<BluesKaj> what kind of file , leiar?
<trenton_> so, what happened with the room? the server get overloaded or something?
<BluesKaj> we got a reroute notice just previous to the split
<trenton_> ah ok
<`AnDy`> how can i wath movie :S..need codecs or something ?
<BluesKaj> !codecs | `AnDy`
<ubotu> `AnDy`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
#kubuntu 2007-04-03
<itay> Hi all, how can I disable loading a kde session in vncserver ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wimpies> Adjust date and time of my clock refuses to connect to any time server pool. ntpd is able to connect to the pool but AFAIK returns the wrong date.  Timezone seems to be OK
<Black_Cat> i'm trying to use Ark to open a 7z archive, but it says i don't have a util for that. same about unrar. how do i fix it, what should i download?
<BluesKaj> 7z ?
<kristjan> why does my laptop occasionaly become so slow that i have to shut it down with the power button? it usually happens when browsing the internet or viewing/editing larger images.
<Black_Cat> 7-zip :)
<Black_Cat> .7z is the extension
<tux> kristjan: java or flash?
<BluesKaj> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kristjan> tux: both or neither
<tux> websites with flash or java will slow the pc down
<kristjan> tux: it can become slow when receiving a message with kopete
<tux> happens here to
<kristjan> even pure text message
<tux> hm no that's not supposed to happen kristjan
<Black_Cat> liars :) it can NOT be opened with ark :) but i'll check that link, thanks :)
<kristjan> it happened today. i was browsing the internet and chatting at the same time. someone sent me 4 lines of text in kopete and it took about 30 seconds to switch the tab
<BluesKaj> Black_Cat, it can be extracted , but it may need to be installes, which is different
<BluesKaj> err installed
<karel-jan> where can I find this on kubuntu? System > Preferences > Sessions
<tux> how much RAM do you have kristjan
<kristjan> 512 minus the integrated video
<kristjan> which is 64
<tux> that could be a problem
<kristjan> the integrated video or 512 ram?
<alphi_> 512 ram
<tux> the RAM
<kristjan> hm
<karel-jan> under system in the startupmenu are no preferences
<tux> perhaps i could make a internet share with extra RAM :p
<kristjan> i'd think that there would be problem if i had under 256
<alphi_> karel why do you need it ?
<karel-jan> to add beryl to the startup session
<Black_Cat> karel-jan: go to System settings - panels - menu, add a "settings" option and you will find it :)
<kristjan> i used to have a celeron 300 with 196 ram on windows xp running gta3
<SSJ_GZ> 512 MB is *plenty* of RAM for Kubuntu.
<kristjan> i would think so too
<tux> really?
<SSJ_GZ> tux: Yep.  I ran it for ages on 256MB.
<tux> SSJ_GZ: with integrated video memory
* genii sips a large black coffee
<SSJ_GZ> SSJ_GZ: With a Savage S3!
<tux> yeah, and after those ages, it was finally booted?
* genii thinks about an old P1-233 with a PCI rage 128 AIW on it somewhere
<karel-jan> where do I find panels?
<kristjan> i used to have xp before, i had no problems with it's performance.
<kristjan> its*
<SSJ_GZ> tux: Yes.  256MB is not a small amount of memory.
<tux> thinks about a Core duo laptop with 512mb video mem and 2gb ram
<tux> i even have double the video memory
<tux> and 8 times the ram
<tux> w00y
<tux> w00t
<Black_Cat> karel-jan: it's uppermost tab of System settings: appearance, _PANEL_, desktop...
<kristjan> the main thing i am annoyed about that kubuntu doesn't reserve any memory so i could close the applications
<kristjan> about is that kubuntu*
<tux> good recovery kristjan :D
<SSJ_GZ> kristjan: Something odd going on there.  How many apps do you have open at once? What kind? Do you use Firefox or Azureus?
<karel-jan> Black_Cat:  I'm using kubuntu 7.04 beta
<karel-jan> there are no tabs
<kristjan> usually i have firefox, kopete, amarok, konqueror and gimp running at once
<Black_Cat> karel-jan: oops sorry, got 6.06 here...
<karel-jan> np Black_Cat
<kristjan> and kane noo
<kristjan> kate*
<kristjan> and konversation
<karel-jan> can someone else help me with this problem?
<pingveno> I'm having a bit of a problem with event scheduling on Kontact. There isn't an AM/PM, so whenever I try to set the time to, say, 3:00 in the afternoon it moves the event to 3:00 AM.
<Alda> write 15:00 :D
<zorglu_> q. i did 'move to trash' by mistake, and would like to get my files back ? where are they ? where is the 'trash' ?
<pingveno> Alda: I think I already tried that, but I'll check again
<Black_Cat> zorglu_: just type an URL trash:/
* Black_Cat has become a trashmaster while telling everyone how trash works...
<zorglu_> thanks
<pingveno> It just says that the start time is invalid
<alphi_> karel-jan, i just googled your problem and the solution on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397132 seems to be "ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart"
<Black_Cat> sorry for offt
<mefisto_gofish> mmm I do love my beryl
<Alda> pingveno: then I'm afriad I have no clue, never used the program myself
<pingveno> Yeah
<alphi_> no idea if it will work, but it's worth a shot
<kristjan> i wish i could use beryl too, but that would make my laptop's performance even worse
<pingveno> Alda:No surprises there
<mefisto_gofish> kristjan: too bad
<pingveno> It's not really high profile in the general Linux world.
<mefisto_gofish> pingveno: This is in kontact where you're having this problem?
<pingveno> yup
<pingveno> I just started using it a few days ago, so I don't have much knowledge of it
<mefisto_gofish> pingveno: hmm... here kontact has a little am/pm dropdown next to the box where times are entered
<pingveno> Weird
<pingveno> My version doesn't
<mefisto_gofish> pingveno: perhaps you haven't set up your kde time and date preferences for that
<Black_Cat> speaking of witch... how can i disable korganizer so it won't appear in tray when i've launched kontact?
<pingveno> The times are repeated in the drop down box twice
<geekytrent> what's a good notebook to get that has suspend/hibernate working correctly?
<pingveno> My laptop, a Thinkpad T43, works perfectly
<geekytrent> so thinkpad's are the way to go?
<pingveno> well, they're *one* way to go
<pingveno> They're pretty expensive, though
<pingveno> Sturdy, though
<pingveno> great keyboard
<geekytrent> haha, right....i've been reading for a while on what works/doesn't work from tuxmobil, and just having a hard time finding one that "just works" or that I know I can get to work
<`AnDy`> what good i can do with kubuntu and with one is better kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<geekytrent> `AnDy`: either will do, it's just a personal choice of gnome (ubuntu) or kde (kubuntu)
<`AnDy`> ok
<`AnDy`> so no difference ?
<Black_Cat> only about desktop manager
<`AnDy`> ok
<geekytrent> `AnDy`: nope, in fact, you can have both kde and gnome on either
<Black_Cat> and little specific things you are unlikely to run into :)
<`AnDy`> :)
<`AnDy`> 8-) i thout i can install linux and make game server but now i see its not so easy
<`AnDy`> dont understand shit...to be unest
<vit> hola a todos!!!
<`AnDy`> hmm i dint understand that movie stuff :S...how to get codecs
<troy> hey guys, I'm looking for a package that contains a very specific file - is there any way to search for this somehow?
<vit> buenas alguien sabo que debo hacer para ir al canal en espaol?
* troy is looking for the x86 version of libart_lgpl_2.so.2, but his system is amd64...
<Black_Cat> !es ! ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ! ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<troy> it used to be in the ia32libs stuff, and now it's gone...
<Black_Cat> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<safer> How do I solve the problem of pc not shutting down completely?
<Black_Cat> vt, ^^^
<`AnDy`> btw i think you know the problem...when i turn my PC off from kubuntu then its not turning PC off )
<`AnDy`> whats wrong ?
<Powerking89670> Is there anyway to change the icon of the "Shortcuts" you make?
<utnubuk> l
<troy> nevermind, I just snagged the x86 packages, did dpkg -x, and manually copied the lib into /lib32 :/
<geekytrent> Powerking89670: yep, go to properties of the shortcuts, click on the icon
<Black_Cat> i have downloaded 10 games or so, but they won't appear in Kmenu, though i can launch them thru Alt-F2. What's wrong?
<Powerking89670> doh, why didnt I do that :p
<geekytrent> Powerking89670: don't feel bad...i've been missing obvious stuff today too ;P
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: you mean the bottom-left arrow or the icon itself?
<Powerking89670> Well after doing hard stuff for hours, I didnt exspect it to be so easy
<Powerking89670> I got it black_cat, but thanks for offering help :d
<Black_Cat> :)
<Powerking89670> :D*
<Black_Cat> yw
<Black_Cat> i just don't get it - why don't icons appear in Kmenu right after install? weird.
<Powerking89670> Who here hates writing reports as much as I do?
<mefisto_gofish> I love it.  I've got a little script that lets me plug in an outline and it generates nonsensical babble to fill the rest in
<mefisto_gofish> best reports ever
<Powerking89670> lol
<Black_Cat> not me. I just love it. especially bugreports :)
<ergerg> I need help...I installed ATI drivers and I gues I set resolution too high and now I cant get my monitor to work again under Kubuntu..
<ergerg>  is there any way to reconfigure xorg server to previous state?
<Black_Cat> ergerg: but you can get to terminal?
<ergerg> not at all
<knapp> Does anyone know what the deal is with flash videos not playing after being paused? or is this problem specific to me?
<ergerg> at this point i cant reach graphical interface
<Powerking89670> Is there a way to make it so when u click a link it opens firefox instead of Konqueror?
<Powerking89670> because I hate Konqueror, plain and simple
<Black_Cat> ergerg: graphical interface is not required, you need to hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ergerg> because my monitor is telling that resolution is not optimal
<Black_Cat> ergerg: enter your login and password there, and try something like: startx -- -depth=16
<Black_Cat> i had the same situation
<ergerg> ok
<geekytrent> hrm, i'm thinking about getting the 3000 series from lenovo ...cheap and seems have pretty good support.
<ergerg>  i just wot tp present my problem corectly
<Black_Cat> and if you get to virtual terminal, you can edit xorg server configuration by: sudo edit text/plain:/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ergerg> tnx I try to set my monitor res as You told me to but if You have a lint to help page dealing to that specific ishue pls tell me.
<ergerg> thx to You all...:=)
<karel-jan> how do you do a hard kill?
<Dasnipa`> karel-jan, hard kill?
<karel-jan> like a ctrl alt del- end program
<karel-jan> when a program crached
<Dasnipa`> well theres xkill, and also you could obtain the process id of the app you want to kill and kill -9 <process id>
<Black_Cat> karel-jan: or Alt-F2, type "xkill" and you get skull with bones cursor to kill any window you like.
<Dasnipa`> in console if the app the graphical xkill and then click on the crashed app and it dies. otherwise ps -aux | grep <program> to find PID and then kill -9 <PID>
<genii> karel-jan: Try first ctrl-C
<karel-jan> kill doesn't work
<karel-jan> I'll try a restart
<Dasnipa`> heh
<Dasnipa`> silly ex-windows users OMG program crash restart needed
* genii wonders how long the fsck will take
<Black_Cat> maybe not "ex" even :)))) btw, doesn't ctrl-alt-backspace stops all tasks in progress?
<genii> Just kills X server
<Dasnipa`> yeah
<Black_Cat> but tasks remain?
<genii> any daemons etc keep right on running
<Dasnipa`> Black_Cat, my favorite windows user using linux question is 'how do i defrag?'
<genii> Dasnipa`: Yeah thats a classic :)
<Black_Cat> Dasnipa`: ROFL!
<genii> or: How do I rename files?
<Dasnipa`> i swear i argued with this one dude for 30 minutes he was absolutely convinced he had to defrag so his install wouldnt slow down and no matter how many times i explained it to him he was like 'so how do i do it?'
<genii> Dasnipa`: Same deal here but the guy kept wanting to know what the rename command was. you couldn't wrap around the idea that mv IS rename
<Black_Cat> in my case it's "how to get adobe photoshop working under linux"... job-specific, you know...
<Dasnipa`> genii, shoulda made him a custom .bashrc where you did something like alias rename='mv'
<MuJ> hrrmpph
<Black_Cat> genii: really strange because on win32 filemanagers rename IS move :)
<Dasnipa`> Black_Cat, in soviet russia fsck you ;)
<MuJ> does it actually say:"move?"
<genii> Black_Cat: I remember it used to be in DOS   ren     or something
<Black_Cat> MuJ: well, i meant it said "Rename/Move" in things like FAR manager or TotalCmdr
<MuJ> those aren't default.. most people don't even know what those are
<MuJ> but if it says "rename" on default windows file manager then it IS rename.. no matter how it works.. that's how people see it in their minds :P
<Black_Cat> here in "soviet russia" it's much more popular than default explorer :)
<genii> Yes, the new command must be named like the old one
<MuJ> and in norhtern korea cats eat people? :)
<Black_Cat> lol
<Black_Cat> got to sleep a few hours. see you later guyz!
<geekytrent> so anything new going on?
* MuJ eat tuna
<MuJ> sooo.. not really
<geekytrent> exciting lol
<karel-jan> my audio is not working
<gost87> no saben espaol
<karel-jan> can i download some audio drivers for creative on kubuntu 7.04
<karel-jan> ,
<karel-jan> ?
<MuJ> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> karel-jan: 7.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> karel-jan: I understand that there is a new kernel in the pipeline that will solve some of the common sound problems.
<Dasnipa`> karel-jan, well that explains a few things... if you dont know a lot about linux then you shouldnt be using a feisty until its out of beta
<genii> karel-jan: Do you see a speaker in the bottom right?
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> LAWLS
<genii> if so, if no red X over it then the system sees it properly already. You may need to just right-click on it, open the mixer and un-mute whatever PCM devices
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<Re|ent|ess> :o
<Re|ent|ess> sorry
<Re|ent|ess> /amsg :D
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Dasnipa`> Re|ent|ess, oh my that is quite enough of that
<Re|ent|ess> ok
<Re|ent|ess> sry
* Re|ent|ess bows
<Re|ent|ess> so active @ night but now it dead
<Re|ent|ess> ECHO
* Re|ent|ess hears the echo
<Re|ent|ess> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Re|ent|ess> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<chemicalvamp> howdy all
<chemicalvamp> is there a md5sum checker already installed with fresh 6.10 cd install?
<ebotvine> katani, yeah, ethernet
<kofler> Is there a way to get w to print out the full user names just as who does? With w, after six or seven letters, the usernames get chopped off.
<chemicalvamp> can u see them in user managment?
<kofler> ?
<ebotvine> weedar: I could, though. try dystopianray's suggestion
<chemicalvamp> wat you mean in the konversation?
<kofler> chemicalvamp: Are you talking to me?
<ebotvine> foremost doesnt do the job
<chemicalvamp> yeah
<sound_fx> Hello, I'm having trouble installing the flashplugin-nonfree, it seems to fail every time for me, could someone help?
<chemicalvamp> kofler, sorry nevermind i dont know what you mean
<ebotvine> can anyone here use flightgear
<kofler> :(
<chemicalvamp> sound_fx, what archetecture?
<sound_fx> Um, I'm using Kubuntu x86?
<ebotvine> Jucato: new libs?
<sound_fx> Is that what you wanted to know?
<SolidSource> sound_fx: in konsole type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, what error do you get?
<chemicalvamp> SolidSource, so you use a pentium processor
<kkerwin> Does Kubuntu's default edgy install include a firewall, or is that an optional package?
<Yorokobi> kkerwin, it comes with iptables but you have to configure it.
<ebotvine> catid: which applet? the one for the process...
<kkerwin> Yorokobi: Thank you.
<kkerwin> Yorokobi: Can you recommend a good KDE gui?
<SolidSource> sound_fx: then type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" .....if you have the repo, it should install or give error message
<Yorokobi> kkerwin, lokkit or shorewall are good tools. Neither is a gui
<sound_fx> ok
<sound_fx> I have blue screen
<ebotvine> weedar: I can do  in Konsole... check Konsole's Settings -> and setup LAMP
<sound_fx> Saying install? I'm going to pick yes
<sound_fx> "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<SolidSource> sound_fx: huh? how are you trying to install?
<tmbg> kofler, did you try w/ -s (short)? since it cuts out other information it might print the full usernames
<ebotvine> subone: cool..i myself dont take the patience thing too seriously ;)
<sound_fx> SolidSource: I did your commands, and selected "yes"
<Yorokobi> kkerwin, guarddog is the iptables gui for KDE
<ebotvine> lol
<sound_fx> You want me to paste everything?
<kkerwin> Yorokobi: Thank you very much. I'll look into it, as well as KMyFirewall.
<SolidSource> sound_fx: paste-bin
<kofler> tmbg: It doesn't, I tried that.
<sound_fx> paste-bin
<ebotvine> ok waylandbill do i view ONLY the packages on the dvd in the BACKGROUND?
<sound_fx> how does that work?
<Yorokobi> !paste
<SolidSource> sound_fx: http://pastebin.sk/en/
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Re|ent|ess> !paste | sound_fx
<ubotu> sound_fx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SolidSource> ....
<Re|ent|ess> i just wanted to do that
<Re|ent|ess> :D
<ebotvine> any idea?
<sound_fx> SolidSouce: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13611/
<sound_fx> That obviously doesn't show the accept screen
<ebotvine> crazyrobot: change your console font to the retailers. what ever walmart carries that's what i was asking....
<kumamoto> what is the deal with kubuntu using gstreamer?
<SolidSource> sound_fx: thats fine, do you have firefox installed?
<sound_fx> No
<ebotvine> but yeah at any rate, cygwin is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the MBR
<Re|ent|ess> sound_fx  use the source
<ebotvine> look at the blinking cursor
<sound_fx> Re|ent|ess, could you go to more detail about that?
<kumamoto> can't seem to find a gstreamer engine for amarok or streaming with konqueror
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, download the tar.gz from the adobe website
<Re|ent|ess> sound_fx do you know how to compile ?
<SolidSource> sound_fx: yeah just do it by source, its as easy as copy-paste
<ebotvine> prepares an umbrella for eventual explosion
<Re|ent|ess> sound_fx: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<sound_fx> Ok
<sound_fx> I have downloaded tar.gz from Adobe website
<SolidSource> Re|ent|ess: thats not what we are doing
<Yorokobi> why would he want to download the Mozilla source, Re|ent|ess ?
<ebotvine> ok
<SolidSource> Re|ent|ess: and no compile necessary for flash
<Re|ent|ess> i talking firfox
<Re|ent|ess> flash = sux
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, tar xzvf the.tar.gz to uncompress it
<ebotvine> if you man tar or man rsync they have a font for the types of setups I just ran e2fsck on my laptop earlier with no in the Commands field
* Re|ent|ess thinks everyone need to learn more abpout linux not just ubuntu
<ebotvine> gotcha..
<SolidSource> sound_fx: konqueror shouldn't even need that plugin anyway, it has its own plugin for flash and java
<sound_fx> I uncompressed the file
<SolidSource> sound_fx: so if firefox isn't installed, there won't be a place for you to copy the files to
<kumamoto> anyone know where I can find gstreamer engine
<Yorokobi> An alternative to flash is gnash or klash
<Arwen> not that they're much of an alternative
<SolidSource> Yorokobi: not what I am talking about
<sound_fx> I am reaching websites requesting I install flash 9. I installed some sort of flash thing for Konqueror on the page, but I guess it wasn't new enough.
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, cd to the new directory, then sudo ./INSTALL (or whatever it is :))
<Re|ent|ess> kumamoto: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/amarok/faq13.html
<ebotvine> i did that befor i will try again
<sound_fx> Ok, asking to close all browsers, I did that. hitting "enter"
<sound_fx> Asking to install in /home/user/.mozilla, I will hit "yes"
<kumamoto> thanks for that I need to get the engine itself
<ebotvine> i'll setup a test system with special mountpoints and see the full user names just as it also changes in word?
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, follow the instructions. If you don't have firefox installed then the /home/yourname works
<Re|ent|ess> kumamoto yvw
<sound_fx> Asks perform another installation, I will hit "no"
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<ebotvine> sound_fx: thats fine, do you install linux on ipod but i suppose i still have to?
<sound_fx> ebotvine: what?
<ebotvine> :-)
<sound_fx> Ok, seems to have worked! Thanks.
<sound_fx> It says to exit session
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, np
<sound_fx> I will log out and log in again, hopefully I won't be back in this channel. :)
<ebotvine> Jucato: I mean why they haven't packaged it for you the way the app works the settings files store the personal changes you make from within the running app.
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, depends on what you log out of
<sound_fx> Yorokobi: What do you mean by that?
<ebotvine> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> sound_fx, if you log out of KDE, it'll close the IRC program (and everything else in X).
<sound_fx> Yorokobi: Ah, ok. :)
<chemicalvamp> quick question, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/ would the files in the links in the top, have the exact same checksums as the same filename at the bottom of the page?
<ebotvine> is that a little more. but i can find the cygwim
<Yorokobi> chemicalvamp, yes, they should
<ebotvine> Sorry, I don't see that option
<Yorokobi> Are you having a conversation with yourself ebotvine ?
<philphoto> anyone out there recently switch to feisty?  have any problems?
<ebotvine> I think is the same problems with different characters?
<chemicalvamp> philphoto, i had some issues lol
<Yorokobi> philphoto, yes and yes and no
<philphoto> I'm having some issues right now.
<chemicalvamp> whats that
<ebotvine> chuckles at riuken.
<philphoto> Error: KDesktop: "the process for the fild protocol died unexpectedly"
<chemicalvamp> did i tell yu what happned to mine?
<philphoto> I just got on here, no
<chemicalvamp> completed the 5 hour download, and at the end of the 2 hour install i got "upgrade tool crashed" when i rebooted... all i got was a command prompt
<philphoto> aw man that's horrible.
<chemicalvamp> downloading te iso now
<ebotvine> help!!
<chemicalvamp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kumamoto> damned gstreamer
<ebotvine> anyone have any problems?
<chemicalvamp> yes lol
<chemicalvamp> i need to verify this iso's checksum when its done.. and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto makes now sense to me
<ebotvine> ok
<firecrotch> !pdf
<Yorokobi> heh, chemicalvamp : md5sum <filename>
<kumamoto> yes if anyone can direct me to a gstreamer engine package I would be grateful
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ebotvine> laptop yeah i do like nice terrasync -p 5500 -d //usr/share/games/FlightGear/Scenery
<chemicalvamp> gracias
<Yorokobi> kumamoto, for what? Amarok?
<ebotvine> but almost 2x faster cp time... with cp i'll consider the options there. do you use a /boot partition. before grub can reinstall i'll have to configure it.
<kumamoto> for everything that can stream since xine can't stream for shit
<kumamoto> from kaffeine to konqueror
<chemicalvamp> true xine has never worked for me, but do mind your labguage
<ebotvine> crackhead_25 not intrepted. just as who does? With w, after six or seven letters, the usernames get chopped off.
<Yorokobi> kumamoto, use either adept or synaptic (or, my favorite, dselect) to search for gstreamer
<kumamoto> I found some but don't seem to work am just getting frustrated
<chemicalvamp> whats dselect?
<ebotvine> well thats not what we are doing
<Yorokobi> !info dselect
<ubotu> dselect: user tool to manage Debian packages. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<chemicalvamp> ahh i tried !dselect anf got nothin
<ericsh> ??
<ebotvine> so is more :)
<ericsh> :)
<firecrotch> I can't find the Adobe reader plugin for Firefox at all
<Yorokobi> firecrotch, feisty or edgy?
<firecrotch> feisty
<Yorokobi> firecrotch, it doesn't exist :)
<Yorokobi> I downloaded it from adobe and manually installed it.
<ebotvine> Arwen: i cant get it to drop this work and help in here ?
<firecrotch> Yorokobi: How did you manually install it?
<ebotvine> orange1 that's what sells the most
<Alonea> umm, how do I get permissions for my other harddrive? says owner is root...
<Yorokobi> firecrotch, I downloaded the .tar.gz from the Adobe website, untar/gz'd it, ran the install ... tada
<firecrotch> Yorokobi: Oh, I figured it would be more complicated than that...
<HymnToLife`> Yorokobi, I apt-get install'ed flashplugin-nonfree ... tada :p
<ebotvine> orange1: you could build it.
<Yorokobi> HymnToLife`, me too
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<ebotvine> mischko that was possible
<soulrider> i was using arch linux for the while day, its fast, but the repos are slow and its so badly documented
<darryl> I am using Webmin on my ubuntu server.  I was setting up my DHCP and I got an error:   "Starting DHCP server DHCPD3 .... failed.  Can I get some help?
<Yorokobi> darryl, does dhcpd3 log to /var/log/something? If so, check the log
<ebotvine> no i have not; *nux is not an issue.
<darryl> I will check
<CaptainApathy> how do I configure kubuntu to use my 4th and 5th buttons no my mouse?  I want firefox and konqueror to both treat them as go-forward and go-back
<dekinono> my only guess is an OS reload
<Yorokobi> CaptainApathy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, can you help me mount a ntfs hdd ?  ;)
<ebotvine> it isn't. flaccid set | less
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, I feel like I've been down that road before. hehe
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, i'm dying here, my external hdd works but not the internal
<ebotvine> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, paste the results of 'fdisk -l' to pastebin
<Yorokobi> !paste | Sesshoumaru
<ubotu> Sesshoumaru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, the hdd has my life in it.. (WoW),(Counter-Strike),(GTA)  ;)
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, i did fdisk -l   nothing showed up
<Mena> ehhhhhhhhhhh its the third time happened with me ... i cant conect to the intenet on Linux and i can On Xp
<Mena> though i am using The Same settings for all
<Yorokobi> okay Sesshoumaru 'cat /proc/partitions'
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, the hdd in not installed right now >.<  sorry brb
<ebotvine> Linux_Galore: trough ftp
<cpk1> Sesshoumaru: sometimes you need to use sudo when you use fdisk to get everything to show up
<Yorokobi> cpk1, good call
<cpk1> hope he saw that haha
<ebotvine> xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<erich_> Greetings, I'm having a problem getting jini to install on a kubuntu 64bit VMware installation... I get loads of libc dependency problems when I try to start up the jini services...
<erich_> no one's actually in the java channel...
<erich_> I tried stripping export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL from the install .bin... still no dice.
<kgx0> has anyone here anywork with php and openid? which would be the best library to use?
<ebotvine> How to change the host name
<kemixtry> is there any method to force kate underline misspelled words?
<ebotvine> intelikey, k
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, here is both cat /proc/partitions and sudo fdisk -l    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13613/
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/c' then 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/c'
<Sesshoumaru> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<ebotvine> that another good thing to try if that doesn't guarantee you'll have the exact same checksums as the same machine im currently logged into??
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, well, that was a guess (/dev/hdb1 ... is the fdisk -l with the ntfs drive plugged in or no?
<adydas> your not trying to mount a usb harddrive are you?
<Powerking89670> lol, I am having so much fun. I am part of some project, and a rival project is spamming us lol
<Sesshoumaru> no.. the usb hdd works
<Yorokobi> adydas, nope
<ebotvine> you are on? Or is the mac hwaddr in ifconfig?
<adydas> oh ok
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, the hdd doesn't even show up in fdisk
<ebotvine> Kool: no i made a slight joke. if you want from KSysGuard to the same luck.
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, is windows using the whole disk ?
<ebotvine> i was told to go to more detail about that?
<kemixtry> is there any method to force kate underline misspelled words?
<Yorokobi> kemixtry, install kate-plugins
<ebotvine> chuckles at riuken.
<kemixtry> Yorokobi: oh
<kemixtry> Yorokobi: didn't know something like that existed
<Apollo^101> hai all
<ebotvine> i have 78% of the 2 hour install i got "upgrade tool crashed" when i rebooted... all i got "upgrade tool crashed" when i type PS x.. I get this on the dvd in the field where it says "Ready" (booting live) it hangs with just a blinking cursor right now?
<Apollo^101> how to get the latest kernel in kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, for edgy or feisty?
<Apollo^101> iam using kubuntu 6.10
<Apollo^101> i dont know its edgy or fiesy
<ebotvine> flaccid: yeah, env is cleaner. filename completion is built into bash in the c source and compiled as part of the floor when you turn the computer starts and it worked
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, what is it
<ebotvine> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liam> does anyone know the path of the configuration file for the x server?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, the latest for 6.10 is 2.6.13 so the package to have installed is linux-generic
<Yorokobi> liam, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ebotvine> How*
<liam> thanks Yorokobi! I just couldnt remember
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, no. iam already using 2.6.17-10
<Yorokobi> oh ... heh, that's what I get for using my memory :)
<ebotvine> catid: everything, whole new version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be fine as frog hair split four ways then.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, 2.3.13 is not latest
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, if you want 2.6.20+ you'll have to roll your own or upgrade to feisty (7.04 beta)
<ebotvine> mischko the last guy who cut in front of him." She never said a word, just stayed right there.
<kalorin`> ok so how come after I put in the ati drivers and a background image all the nice icons for disks are now gone?
<kalorin`> that's "bothersome"
<Sesshoumaru> Yorokobi, is there a program that manages hard drives?
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, betas are not good. are they?
<ebotvine> how do i set the permission to run dhcl eth0 :)
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, probably. I'd have to look to know for sure
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, I'm using it on 2 of 3 of my Kubuntu boxes. It seems okay
<Sesshoumaru> www.AskYorokobi.com (^_^)
<Sesshoumaru> i'll look around for something..
<Yorokobi> Sesshoumaru, haha ... I may have to register that domain now.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, how to upgrade to fiesty by internet?
<ebotvine> why dont like ease of use?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<sayers> How do I make it so each workspace doesnt carry out little applicication things in the system tray thing...  In other words how do I make each new virtual desktop contain its-self rather than having all this crap mixed together making the other 3 dekstops useless?
<Yorokobi> sayers, 1) switch to the other desktop /then/ launch the app or 2) right-click the title bar and "Move to Desktop"
<ebotvine> Beryl are using bash_completion set will show you that idea?
<Yorokobi> sayers, or do you want each desktop to only list the apps specific to that desktop?
<knapp> Where might I find logs for updates/aptitude?
<ebotvine> ok...
<sayers> Yorokobi: Even if I send them to another desktop the button to re-maximize them is still there
<Yorokobi> sayers, I don't follow?
<Yorokobi> s/?/./
<ebotvine> and KDE is running, yay. it's great when things go this smooth
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, ok
<kemixtry> knapp: synaptic/file/history
<kemixtry> knapp: oh, don't know about aptitude
<sayers> Yorokobi: In gnome if you go to another desktop none of the launched icons are there. Here they are on each desktop.
<ebotvine> yes
<vit_> hola a todos!!!!
<Yorokobi> sayers, are you referring to the task bar or system tray?
<sayers> Task bar
<ebotvine> cause it will write to $MOUNTPOINT/boot/grub/* and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a configuration file.
<asaup> hi all
<vit_> como esta la gente!?!?!?
<sayers> Yorokobi: The taskbar, thing is I didnt have that word in my mouth at the moment
<knapp> In aptitude theres an option in the toolbar that says "Show Last Download" but it's greyed out.
<ebotvine> Yorokobi: Ah, ok. :)
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to use Word documents in koffice?
<asaup> how can i save the resolv.conf because every time i restart it changes
<Yorokobi> sayers, right click the panel, go to "Configure panel" then click on the Taskbar option on the left.
<kemixtry> sayers: it's easy to fix this: in konsole run "kcontrol" and then navigate to desktop/taskbar and uncheck everything except "show applications icons" then "group similar tasks" NEVER
<knapp> Does anyone know where I can find aptitude logs or what updates were last done??
<vit_>  necesito instalar NETBEANS!!! somebody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<kemixtry> knapp: i don't think aptitude logs anything that you do
<ebotvine> is evolution a gnome product?
<yurimxpxman> ebotvine: yes
<Yorokobi> asaup, remove the resolvconf package
<sayers> kemixtry: thanks
<vit_>  I need to install NETBEANS!!! somebody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<vit_>  I need to install NETBEANS!!! somebody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<ebotvine> intelikey: that's why it's called "Auto" Identify
<asaup> no no i mean the resolve.conf where i put the nameserver
<kemixtry> sayers: np
<intelikey> ebotvine ?
<Yorokobi> asaup, yeah, believe me. Remove the resolvconf package
<sayers> kemixtry: that is the ONLY reason I didnt like KDE and used gnome so now I am very happy.
<ebotvine> the source is source of course.
<kemixtry> sayers: i added some more fixes to make it look more like windows
<Yorokobi> It won't remove /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> ebotvine
<intelikey> ebotvine
<kemixtry> sayers: heh, cool
<sayers> kemixtry: Like?
<asaup> ok
<asaup> i'll try it
<kemixtry> sayers: "never group similar tasks"
<ebotvine> sec looking up the page that has a few places there, but that's the intention anyway. ;-)
<sayers> kemixtry: I do like the feel of SOME parts of windows, others agrivate me
<asaup> Yorokobi: thanx
<Yorokobi> intelikey, I don't know what the deal is with ebotvine
<vit_>  I need to install NETBEANS!!! somebody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<sayers> vit_: I can
<kemixtry> sayers: well, i just thought you were a newbye so that's why i thought you wanted kde to be a little more windows-like
<intelikey> who's opped around here ?
<vit_>  I need to install NETBEANS!!! anybody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<intelikey> ops ?
<ebotvine> AbortD: no
<Yorokobi> vit_, try the #java or google
<sayers> kemixtry: Well no I have been using ubuntu for a total of 3 months and linux for atleast 4 months.
<os2mac> Stop with the updates to fiesty already :)
<kemixtry> sayers: still quite new to *nix, anyway :)
<ebotvine> riuken: which one them?
<os2mac> everytime I have logged into Kubuntu since I did the dist upgrade I have had updates
<intelikey> !ops   ebotvine needs to go
<sayers> kemixtry: true :S
<vit_>  Yorokobi I tryed it!!!!
<vit_>  Yorokobi please install it and teach me how to install!!!!
<Yorokobi> vit_, netbeans is off topic for this channel
<ebotvine> they do not appear as tables
<sayers> kemixtry: the best part about linux, which is because of open-source, is all the programs for free. With windows you have to pay for a damn MP3 converter and all this junk where on linux besides games it has everything. And the games part is slowly getting decent
<vit_> %c4 Yorokobi I need it..... please
<vit_>  Yorokobi I need it..... please
<ebotvine> in the Adept Installer and nothing.
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<kemixtry> sayers: right
<nalioth> intelikey: yes?
<intelikey> ebotvine  !
<ebotvine> Kool: no i have been tested to work on getting X to work.
<Yorokobi> vit_, my personal mantra regarding Java: Java has its place but I have no place for Java. I don't know anything about NetBeans unless you want to talk WebLogic, in which case, you can ask BEA.
<intelikey> nalioth see ebotvine the confusion making bot.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ebotvine!*@*]  by nalioth
<sayers> vit_: Why not use eclipse?
<intelikey> thank you.
<vit_>  Yorokobi thanks men
<Yorokobi> by all
<chemicalvamp> bb
<sayers> vit_: and there is a wiki that knows all . Or a lot of things
<vito>  sayers ok... let me see
<sayers> What the hell. Sensors-detect doesnt work...
<intelikey> nalioth thanks.   i do hate artifical stupidty bots...
<eeanm> sayers: yea I've seen that on boot up
<eeanm> I don't know what it means ;)
<sayers> No its a manual terminal thing
<sayers> and I need it to continue with fan editing
<sayers> let me see , I think the updates *may* have fixed it.
<nalioth> intelikey: i'm hunting the artificially stupid owner now . . .
<intelikey> happy hunting.
<asaup> adept has found some feisty packages for me but it says that i have to open the kubuntu update to upgrade to feisty
<asaup> what do i have to do to upgrade
<intelikey> !upgrade | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<asaup> intelikey: i have upgraded to edgy
<sayers> Ah simple error, I wasnt su
<sayers> In a few days you will upgrade to Feisty :?
<asaup> but i get an upgrade wizard now to upgrade to feisty
<sayers> rawr another reboot
<intelikey> asaup when feisty is released there is supposed to be a simple "install this package and it sets up the auto upgrade"  thingy
<asaup> intelikey: thanx
<intelikey> asaup yes that's the one.    feisty support is in   #ubuntu+1
<chemicalvamp> intelikey, thats cool, any info on it?
<intelikey> chemicalvamp i'm sure there will be plenty.   you can ask in #ubuntu+1  now.
<ironcladlou> even though my power settings are configured to "do nothing" when the lid is closed or when idle, if i leave my laptop lid closed for a while, my screen remains blank when i open it back up. can't wake up KDE, can't shut down X... all i can do is cold boot. what gives? (kubunty 7.04)
<ironcladlou> i experienced the same thing with Ubuntu feisty, also
<intelikey> ironcladlou until it releases  7.4 questions are in  #ubuntu+1
<ironcladlou> intelikey: alrighty
<sayers> Is Konqurer a good web browser?
<intelikey> sayers yes
<sayers> intelikey: should I get used to it?
<intelikey> if you like it.
<intelikey> there are lots of browesrs avalable
<enzo> Hello everyone
<sayers> Well KDE is cool but weird, I am so used to Gnome
<enzo> I'm trying to figure out why Kubuntu won't read my friend's mp3 player.
<intelikey> people say that about gnome
<enzo> It's a Philips GoGear hdd1630/17 6gb player
<intelikey> !mp3 | enzo
<ubotu> enzo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enzo> intelikey: But what if I can't even view the contents of the mp3 player?
<intelikey> ummm that might be a different matter.
<intelikey> enzo can you play mp3's that you can 'view' ?
<vito>  I need to install NETBEANS!!! anybody can teachme how to?!?!??!!?!
<sayers> stop repeating your self!
<sayers> vito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans?highlight=%28netbeans%29
<bill> ok, I'm am seriously getting mad....I cannot manually write partition tables to this compact flash card
<bill> I could before, then I upgraded everything
<intelikey> bill nothing accessing it is there ?
<bill> and someone told me to try to use the LiveCD, but that didnt help because the LiveCD wouldn't load my hard drive so I could write the table.sct file to the CF card
<bill> here, let me pastebin it
<intelikey> lsof /dev/<devicenode>
<asaup> where do i find my repositories list ??
<asaup> sorry but i am newbie
<intelikey> asaup /etc/apt/sources.list
<asaup> intelikey: thanx
<intelikey> asaup then i should advice you that files in /etc are restricted to root access for writing.    you will have to be root to change anything.
<intelikey> !root | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !kdesu | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<chemicalvamp> right but i hear you really must use kdesu
<tedbrew> hello
<chemicalvamp> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<chemicalvamp> i thoguth sudo was bad for that kinda thing
<intelikey> or  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   if they are installed  (gnome)
<Apollo^101> can i upgrade kubuntu 6.10 from a live cd of kubuntu fiesty ?
<intelikey> chemicalvamp read the bot posts again.  ^
<chemicalvamp> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<intelikey> Apollo^101 no.
<bill> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13621/
<jujuju> what package do i download to get the mp3 and avi support?
<bill> I really need this....I need to get my Palm fixed ASAP
<Apollo^101> which is the latest kernel that kubuntu edgy and fiesty supports?
<Mena> I need to make Fiesty conect to the internet but i cant ehhhhh i can conect on Xp but linux not
<jujuju> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mena> Thought all setting are the same
<chemicalvamp> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Mena> no help on ubuntu +1
<Mena> and also thi shappned befor with edgy
<Mena> this
<chemicalvamp> is it wireless?
<chemicalvamp> mena, ^
<Mena> no
<Mena> eth0
<Mena> ethernet*
<enzo> intelikey: Sorry, I had to answer the door. Yes, I can listen to the mp3s from my mp3 player, but not my friends.
<soulrider> hey everyone
<soulrider> enzo: DRM ?
<enzo> soulrider: DRM???
<firecrotch> can anyone point me towards a good guide for setting up an email server?
<soulrider> digital rights management
<Apollo^101> can i upgrade kubuntu 6.10 from a live cd of kubuntu fiesty ?
<soulrider> enzo: maybe they music is 'protected' and you cant play it
<soulrider> Apollo^101: im not sure
<enzo> soulrider: maybe. It's from a Philips 6GB GoGear player
<soulrider> Apollo^101: you wanna wait though
<soulrider> its still beta
<soulrider> enzo: imean if the mp3 files ar protected
<soulrider> not the player
<soulrider> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enzo> Shouldn't be
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> its kinda strange
<enzo> yup
<soulrider> your mp3s play fine on kubuntu right ?
<enzo> yup
<Mena> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<soulrider> i guess thats hte problem, i really dont know
<soulrider> theya re probably protected or something, i cant think of another reason
<Apollo^101> solomon_, from where can i know
<intelikey> bill where is the system installed      and  does grep sda /proc/mounts     say anything ?
<enzo> Even the mp3's from my mp3 player. His mp3 player doesn't even load
<soulrider> Apollo^101: feisty is still in beta, upgrading isnt a very good idea
<soulrider> enzo: hios mp3 player wont load your mp3s ?
<intelikey> Apollo^101 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<Apollo^101> soulrider, ok. but how can i have the latest kerenl. i mean by the package manager. the easy way. not compiling it
<enzo> his mp3 player won't load into my desktop
<soulrider> Apollo^101: if you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it will downlaod the latest kernel int he edgy repos
<billy> does anyone know what the linux equivelent to the DOS command "ipconfig" is?
<soulrider> the onyl way to get a newer one is compiling or installing feisty, but again, feisty is still beta, unless you REALLY NEED a new kernel, i wouldnt go for it
<intelikey> Apollo^101 the latest kernel for your release should be installed   if not so   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     should install it.
<enzo> billy: ifconfig
<billy> thank you
<Apollo^101> soulrider, apt dist upgrade, will upgrade the whole distribution to 7.03....  right?
<enzo> np
<soulrider> Apollo^101: nope
<soulrider> it will update all packages
<soulrider> but not upgrade to feisty
<soulrider> thats a whole different process
<Apollo^101> ok
<sayers> Why are so many obessed with Feisty today?
<soulrider> sayers: thats been going on for hte past week
<soulrider> i guess its all the excitement
<intelikey> Apollo^101 no.  apt-get dist-upgrade   only upgrades to the version that is set in the sources.list.  if you change that then it changes the upgrade prosess
<soulrider> i hope its relatively bug free when it come sout
<ori> is there a way to disable kde's notification about application crashes that occured?
<sayers> There is like 2 things to be kinda exited about
<soulrider> i wish i could do more coding and help ouy
<soulrider> out*
<soulrider> sayers: there are lots of minor changes
<sayers> None that I saw , just a lot of dumb problems
<intelikey> relatively bug free <<<   heh
<sayers> but that was a month ago
<intelikey> relative to what ?
<sayers> Nvidia
<sayers> On the 19th when it's released I will probably get it :)
<billy> does anyone know how to refer to windows network paths in linux?  for example, if I wanted to copy a file \\server\share\foo.txt from the command line
<soulrider> intelikey: to a perfect system :P
<bill> intelikey : grep sda /proc/mounts doesn't do anything....it just brings up another cammand line. And this Linux is installed on hda5.
<intelikey> soulrider then not a "chian man's chance."   as they say.
<Apollo^101> soulrider, apt-get upgrade will also upgrade all packages?
<soulrider> Apollo^101: yueah, im not sure about the exact difference though
<soulrider> just do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> bill ok then the input/output error "should not be caused by a partition being mount on the disk"  unless it's usb....    it is usb isn't it?
<Apollo^101> ok
<intelikey> bill are there any related icons on the desktop ?
<bill> yes, it is the card reader in my printer over USB
<bill> nope
<sayers> what was the Kde config command where I messed with the taskbar?
<chemicalvamp> kconfig i believe
<bill> see, that's the thing....my partition tables became corrupt last week, so I installed linux on a new partition borrowing space from the first partition because the first partition was the only one that wasn't corrupt
<os2mac> how do I re autodetect my monitor/video settings...
<bill> anyways, now whenever I plug in any USB disc, it never pops up or anything
<os2mac> I have managed to screw them up and can't get them to reset correctly
<sayers> os2mac: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver I believe it is
<bill> and it doesn't show it under the media folder, and I can't access it in /dev/
<bill> the same with the hard drive
<intelikey> bill    lsmod | grep usb
<os2mac> sayers: didn't work
<__bill__> sorry, internet cut out...last thing I saw was "grep sda /proc/mounts"
<intelikey> bill  any output ?
<__bill__> er, not that
<intelikey> bill    lsmod | grep usb
<__bill__> the last thing I saw was "<-- billy has left this server (Remote closed the connection)."
<__bill__> ok, let me pastebin
<soulrider> damn beryl, it wont load my decorations!
<intelikey> soulrider yes yes  cursed be that beryl
<soulrider> lol
<os2mac> anyone. help.... trying to reconfigure x automatically
<intelikey> a hex upon it,  never again shall it function on your system....
<soulrider> it allways worked nicely for me
<__bill__> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13622/
<soulrider> intelikey: youre just jelous :P
<intelikey> i don't thinks.   sarcastic, often;  facious, maybe.  jelous no.
<soulrider> i was just joking
<soulrider> its not like you have any use for it (not like we have any either :P)
<Apollo^101> thanks all. gtg
<soulrider> bye!
<sayers> Good night or have a good lunch or whatever
<intelikey> __bill__    dd if=/dev/sda count=1 | less      see if you can read from the device at all.
<Apollo^101> thanke :)
<intelikey> bill and a simple yes or no will suffice on that.
<bill> no
<sayers> With the time format how do I make it the Time format America uses?
<intelikey> check sdb  same process bill
<DJAnubis> hey
<DJAnubis> one quick question
<bill> No file or directory
<bill> so no
<intelikey> sdc ?
<intelikey> same ?
<bill> nope
<intelikey> same ?
<DJAnubis> do I need to emerge or setup a GUI, or does kubuntu come with one when installed?
<bill> yeah, same
<sayers> DJAnubis: Nope no work at all
<DJAnubis> woah,
<DJAnubis> I may have to use this then
<intelikey> ok unplug it(the usb cable) and replug then     dmesg   and see if anything wierd is in the last two/three lines  bill
<sayers> DJAnubis: For the basic install just the cd and a mouse, and eh... the ubuntu family strives for awesomeness and ease at the same time
<DJAnubis> I've been trying to emerge Gnome on Gentoo for like...days
<sayers> Gentoo is for people who like to stick dry ice in their computer to develop a new way of Cooling
<sayers> Those are crazy people...
<DJAnubis> lol
<sayers> Very smart crazy people
<DJAnubis> I like the word gentoo though :P
<DJAnubis> anyways
<DJAnubis> voorhees?
<sayers> Kuwbootwo
<intelikey> DJAnubis  sudo apt-get install gentoo
<sayers> that is very cool
<DJAnubis> intelikey...what?
<bill> ok, so it says unable to read partition table
<DJAnubis> yeah, kubuntu sounds awesome
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me of software to make and print a invoice?
<bill> hmmm...its probably because I had to write a special partition table so the Palm would read it
<intelikey> bill in the dmesg output ?
<bill> is there a way I can just wipe the card and start over?
<sayers> be right back
<DJAnubis> yeah, I'll go with this because I hate command-line
<bill> yeah: "sda: unable to read partition table"
<DJAnubis> anyways, how long is a full-blown CD installation, like, all extras installed
<intelikey> bill   yeah.   i wont recomend it but i will tell you how.    cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<DJAnubis> like, an hour?
<bill> well, it is basically my only option
<bill> cuz it won't but on my palm
<bill> so I'll just write the custom partition table again after I wipe it, then create a rom imae
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> bill if you do that you should be able to write to it with dd  but i make no promices
<bill> hmmm
<geeb> Anyone think they can help a new guy with what may be a stupid question?
<bill> that doesn't work anyways....it says "No space left on device"
<intelikey> oh and it has to be done as root  bill
<sayers> Where is a list of the most Awesome themes for KDe
<philphoto> has the MP3 bug in Feisty been taken care of?
<sayers> this blue is blargish and purple and yes
<bill> lol, I forgot about that
<bill> let me try it
<inteliwasp> is there a way to reset the timestamp for sudo?
<intelikey> bill  to gain a root shell   sudo -i
<DJAnubis> shouldn't it be in the desktop properties?
<bill> nope, still tells me there is no space on the device
<intelikey> bill  sudo cat **  wont work.    it has to be done as root.
<DJAnubis> (from what I remember from fedora with KDE"
<DJAnubis> god fedora was bloody slow
<bill> I know
<bill> I'm doing it as root
<bill> it still tells me the device has no space
<intelikey> bill   and yes it  will end with no space left.   that's the close of the write.
<DJAnubis> hey sayers, is a full install from CD image like, an hour? more?
<intelikey> bill   now try your dd command.
<philphoto> 20 m inutes usually
<sayers> DJAnubis: I think it takes like 20 minutes I'd agree
<sayers> Not including download time for the disk and assuming your on cable
<geeb> I'm really new to this so I don't know what I'm doing but I just want to install firefox.  It's in my add remove programs but it's grayed out
<sayers> I would say in 1:30 you could have your video card hooked up, some cool software installed, and listing to your music.
<sayers> It's as painless as your reading skills make it.
<intelikey> bill   all the " no space left "  message is telling you is that  /dev/zero  contains more data than /dev/sda can hold.    and it should  /dev/zero will repete 00000000 for ever.
<intelikey> i'm out for a while.    rounds.
<bill> but it isn't telling me that way
<bill> it's saying error
<bill> "cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda"
<bill> oops
<abortd> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<bill> I hate how it I can't ctrl-c in konsole
<philphoto> anyone know what kind of utility will open either a .dbf or a .dbt file?
<bill> root@Boys-Room-desktop:~# cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<bill> cat: write error: No space left on device
<sayers> Kcontrol doesnt seem to appear in my Application Menu :O why not?
<nickv111> Hey guys. I'm having issues with playing media. Whenever I watch a movie in mplayer, for example, it's like it's perpetually paused. I can advance with the arrow keys, and see the frames, but nothing ever plays. The same thing happens when playing music in xmms and amaroK
<nickv111> Also, no sound comes out of gaim
<philphoto> neither will Kmail appear.
<sayers> nickv111: Well there is something I cant explain with the sound driver and some times things die while using sound, a long story short as of my knowledge you can only some times run more than one sound thing at once
<sayers> :S
<nickv111> Oops. Sorry about that
<soulrider> xorg killed himself :P
<nickv111> Anyway, I don't understand why my media won't play. It was working just fine earlier. . .
<sayers> nickv111: Well there is something I cant explain with the sound driver and some times things die while using sound, a long story short as of my knowledge you can only some times run more than one sound thing at once
<nickv111> sayers: But nothing plays. Besides, doesn't ALSA handle that?
<nickv111> And when I open a video, it plays momentarily, and then the times for the audio and video stop
<scubasteve> hey all
<DJAnubis> am I going to be able to use any type of binary files?
<DJAnubis> if so, what type?
<DJAnubis> I'm used to .rpm so, I don't want to download RPMs and not be able to install wine
<mastermanx> any one know how to install wine
<DJAnubis> lol, just asked that
<eeanm> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJAnubis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* DJAnubis bows
<sayers> DJAnubis:  .deb and .bin I know of
<sayers> DJAnubis: A LOT of things come in debian format or bin's so you wont be left out, plus there is a packet manager thing that has a lot of stuff already so you wont always have to go downloading somthing by keyboard
<DJAnubis> downloading by keyboard?
<sayers> DJAnubis: With all the commands like cd / and sh and sudo and stuff that can get agrivating over time
<DJAnubis> OH
<DJAnubis> wow
<DJAnubis> yeah, I see
<bronze_0_1> gee, yeah. all those commands...
<DJAnubis> well, copy+paste for the win
<sayers> Not if you have to do somthing of your knowledge.
<sayers> But anyway Ubuntu is in my oppinion accutaly productive.
<BluesKaj> sayers , that's what adept and synaptic are for..ppl who would rather not use the CLI
<DJAnubis> well
<bill> well
<DJAnubis> it's time to install, cya later
<sayers> BlueKaj: Some parts of linux require manual stuff. Like my fan problem I had. You cant click your way out of that
<bill> since I still can't get this CF card formatted
<Sesshoumaru> anybody know a good photoshop alternative
<DJAnubis> err
<sayers> Cya DJAnubis good luck, doubt you will need it tho, so easy :(
<bill> which means I can't fix my palm pilot
<DJAnubis> fan problem?
<sayers> :) ***
<sayers> Its a Sony Vaio thing
<DJAnubis> o
<DJAnubis> that's sony then
<sayers> Yes
<bill> I need a graphing calculator program for kubuntu
<bill> anyone know of one?
<sayers> they signed a contract with windows pretty much saying "WE WONT SUPPORT LINUX DAMN IT 'now where is my 20000 Grand'
<Sesshoumaru> anyone know a good photoshop alternative
<bill> Sesshoumaru: GIMP
<sayers> Gimp :)
<bill> !GIMP
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Sesshoumaru> i have gimp.. its the best?
<bill> lol
<sayers> Gimp is a pain to learn, takes a few hours of tinkering. But so is Photoshop
<mastermanx> how do u sitnlal wine
<bill> I know ppl on windows that prefer gimp over photoshop
<mastermanx> not working for me
<bill> so yeah, its pretty good
<sayers> Give it a chance, remember when you first went in Photoshop, it took a long time to learn I bet
<Sesshoumaru> i can do gimp.. i just wanted to know if there were any better
<sayers> Sesshoumaru: Well its the best for what your probably gonna use it for
<mastermanx> anyone
<sayers> Fancy logos and stuff...
<mastermanx> to intall wine
<bill> ok, I either need a way of formatting my CF card, or I need a graphing calculator program
<eeanm> pfft ain't this #kubuntu ?
<bill> anyone?
<eeanm> Sesshoumaru: check out Krita
<sayers> eeanm: Yes it is :>
<xanith> why does kaffeine play some wmv files and not others?
<eeanm> Krita is gimp that doesn't look like crap
<bill> xanith: The others are probably protected with DRM.
<Sesshoumaru> i mostly remove watermarks and fix the quality of pictures..
<mastermanx> i guess no one can help me
<mastermanx> install wine
<mastermanx> then
<Sesshoumaru> what is sitnal wine?
<sayers> mastermanx: sudo apt-get install wine
<mastermanx> install
<xanith> bill, how do u get kaffeine to play those
<xanith> bill, or can you?
<sayers> google ? Wiki? These things are much better than irc most of the time...
<Sesshoumaru> just use synaptic package manager
<mastermanx> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy/main wine 0.9.33~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-2
<mastermanx>   404 Not Found
<mastermanx> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.33~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<mastermanx> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<mastermanx> mastermanx@mastermanx-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<mastermanx> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sayers> mastermanx: it even tells you the error!
<sayers> (13 Permission denied)
<mastermanx> yeah
<mastermanx> im new to this
<cpk1> mastermanx: use sudo
<mastermanx> i did
<NightBird> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sayers> no you didnt
<NightBird> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sayers> type sudo apt-get update
<bill> xanith: I'm pretty sure you can't...to my knowledge anyways. If we could crack the DM protection, then it would be possible.
<bill> *DRM
<mastermanx> o ok
<xanith> so like what if wine emulated WMP?
<sayers> mastermanx: there are doccuments that are like an hour's read that will make linux so easy .
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Re|ent|ess> !wine
<mastermanx> ok thier
<Re|ent|ess> hm
<Re|ent|ess> !wine
<mastermanx> i heard you can play wow with wine
<Re|ent|ess> -_-
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Re|ent|ess> omg
<xanith> mastermanx: i have actually played wow with wine
<Re|ent|ess> bot lag
<xanith> mastermanx: it's true
<mastermanx> really
<mastermanx> how is it
<mastermanx> can u pm me
<Re|ent|ess> no
<sayers> mastermanx: but mind you , linux isnt a game platform.
<Re|ent|ess> !privite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<xanith> mastermanx: actually, sorry i can't. im about to go to bed.
<mastermanx> so how did it work
<xanith> mastermanx: for the most part it does a good job on my computer
<Re|ent|ess> hi os2mac
<mastermanx> did it work ok
<Re|ent|ess> brb
<Re|ent|ess> restarting in linux
<xanith> mastermanx: just for the installation i think to do the updates i had to run it in windows 2000/NT mode..
<mastermanx> do you know how to install it cuz im nto sure i heard get wine and then
<mastermanx> install wow
<sayers> If all you want to do on linux is like play games, eh... I guess it can :S
<xanith> mastermanx: other than that, everything else was smooth
<sayers> but you would be playing a lot of Pengiun racer
<Sesshoumaru> its not that linux is not a gaming platform,. most games are designed for windows
<sayers> Sesshoumaru: yeah true
<mastermanx> was it hard to install
<Tm_T> ebotvine: ping
<mastermanx> i installed wine right now what do i do now xanith
<sayers> I play a tale in the desert. Played it on windows and now I play it on linux. But mostly I do that / Java / tink around
<xanith> mastermanx: i just loaded the cd and executed the setup file
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<xanith> mastermanx: it installed fine, like i said the only thing you are gonna have to change is the compatibility mode to windows 2000/NT when it does the updates
* ebotvine was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (No bots thank you)
<Tm_T> agh
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=ebotvine@*.dyn.everestkc.net]  by Tm_T
* ebotvine was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (No bots thank you)
<mastermanx> how do you do that
<sayers> Sesshoumaru: I think linux will take over, now that vista sucks and ubuntu is becoming easier
<mastermanx> so frist i got to get into wine
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Visitor_> wonderful
<Visitor_> LoL
<mastermanx> run commmand
<mastermanx> wine
* inteliwasp make not not to make Tm_T mad...
<xanith> mastermanx: you'll have to read the wine manual
<xanith> mastermanx: i have to get up in 6 hours for work
<AmyRose> sayers: It won't happen. People think Microsoft is the best
<mastermanx> dan you cant tel me real quick
<xanith> mastermanx: so i have to go to sleep
<Tm_T> inteliwasp: why not?
<inteliwasp> er "note not to make him mad
<sayers> AmyRose: it wont take over but it will become more than 1% some day
<AmyRose> People even claim Bill Gates invented the Internet.
<Visitor_> LMAO
<xanith> mastermanx: good luck and sorry i can't be more help tonight
<Visitor_> bill gates
<Visitor_> ha
<AmyRose> They think the guy is a genius.
<AmyRose> I'm serious.
<Visitor_> LMAO
<sayers> He is a smart guy...
<Tm_T> AmyRose: and that's also offtopic ;)
<inteliwasp> i bet they did not see pirates of silicon valley
<Visitor_> what is the topic?
<Tm_T> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<AmyRose> Visitor_: Let's bring that into #kubuntu-offtopic
<sayers> if he wasnt smart he wouldnt be the richest man in the world
<AmyRose> !offtopic | sayers
<Visitor_> support huh
<Visitor_> hmmm
<Visitor_> sorry im REALLY new to this
<bill> no
<bill> my friend invented the internet
<bill> coded the whole thing in HTML and binary
<Visitor_> bill
<Visitor_> LoL
<Sesshoumaru> yeah and I created the C language   :P
<AmyRose> Visitor_: /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<Visitor_> amy
<Visitor_> are u mocking me?
<Tm_T> Visitor_: nope, he's not
<crazy_penguin> Good morning! (it's 6.30 am here)
<Visitor_> so lost
<Sesshoumaru> Good Night here
<Tm_T> Visitor_: he's only pointing you a place where you can talk more freely, if you wish
<Visitor_> ahh
<AmyRose> Visitor_: I'm trying to help you join the channel where you can talk about this
<Visitor_> well my nephew gave me a copy of this---- he said here play around with it----
<Visitor_> LoL    i dont know where to start
<Visitor_> so i found this
<DarkED> whats a good app to use if i just want to resize a few pictures?
<Tm_T> Visitor_: heh, no worries, it's a start :)
<DarkED> i guess i'm looking for something kinda like irfanview for windows
<Tm_T> DarkED: Krita or Gimp
<Visitor_> file:///usr/share/applications/kde/gwenview.desktop
<DarkED> Tm_T: thanks
<AmyRose> DarkED: A good choice is Gwenview if you use KDE. It can resize pictures
<Visitor_> ;)
<dani> je,je
<dani> HI ALL!!
<Tm_T> AmyRose: hmm, I never used it to that, should try some day
<dani> THis is my very first time using IRC
<AmyRose> Tm_T: I have, and it's convenient
<Tm_T> dani: congrats, new addiction gained ;)
<dani> hey they say that you can download things over here... just by using commands... IS THAT RIGHT???
<dani> Is everybody using Linux?
<pollyo> dani: are you using kubuntu?
<dani> No I don think so... -_-!
<Visitor_> i am
<Tm_T> ok, I'm heading to work so see you later kids ->
<dani> OH YEAH I must be stupid I forgot I was on kubuntu channel
<Visitor_> i need to get limewire-----   or gnutella to work
<DarkED> AmyRose: hey thanks
<dani> nop, actually I'm using Kubuntu 6.10...
<Visitor_> also wondering if i could get a  program for my ipod
<AmyRose> You're welcome, DarkED. I missed IrfanView too until Gwenview came out
<dani> I just migrated from the 64bit version, I had some problems with audio and Flash...
<dani> now 32bit, full support!
<dani> The world is not prepared for the 64bit I think though...
<dani> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<dani> JA,JA,JA,JA
<dani> q lo quera esta gente no me entiende nada d nada
<voorhees86> eu falo portugues
<AmyRose> !es | dani
<dani> con lo locazo q estoy!
<voorhees86> cerve?
<dani> EH VOCE!?
<Visitor_> neat
<dani> OI
<dani> COMO TAIS?
<voorhees86> oii
<Visitor_> i  got the newest gnutella     just not understanding how to replace the old one
<voorhees86> estais falando comigo?
<dani> !es??? HEY DO u SPEAK IN C ???
<AmyRose> What the heck?
<dani> Hey we have people all around the world!!!
<AmyRose> yo hablo el castellano pero gente que necesita hablar en castellano necesitan usar #kubuntu-es
<dani> I love this stuff
<dani> JA,JA,JA
<DarkED> :)
<DarkED> AmyRose: yeah, irfanview is by far my favorite image processing app
<dani> oiga enserio!?
<dani> q bien!!!
<dani> EWN TODAS!!!
<dani> Y hablas en C++  TAMBIEN!!!
<AmyRose> netsplit!
<Visitor_> WOW
<dani> !es !dani
<dani> bueno fue un OR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es !dani - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> Visitor_: Netsplit
<dani> WTF!!!???
<Sesshoumaru> W00T!
<Visitor_> netsplit
<Visitor_> ?
<Visitor_> LoL
<Visitor_> o0ok
<Sesshoumaru> splitting of net
<dani> what's that? A websearcher!?
<Visitor_> again im a virgin at this
<dani> COME ON IS IT BETTER THAT GOOGLE???
<dani> Wow
<dani> really
<dani> ?
<dani> ja,ja,ja
<dani> me troo
<dani> BELIEVE!!!
<dani> BELIEVE ME!
<AmyRose> Visitor_: The network lost sync, causing it to split up. That's what a netsplit is
<dani> IT my first time as well
<Visitor_> ahh
<dani> Hey Amymine where R U from??
<dani> si hablas como yo, no creo q de Estados
<supernix> I am confused everytime I install anything using adept manager like phpmyadmin it gets the root user as the owner which means practically nobody can access the files
<supernix> looks like they would fix that
<dani> AS THE OWNER OF WHAT?
<dani> of the application?
<supernix> files like phpmyadmin
<pbcustom98> hi
<dani> Well you can allow root access to users, as well as edit the permissions manually
<Visitor_> amyrose    thank you for your   ummm words of wisdom!   its been a learning experiance!  wish i had more time--  but gotta do the work thing at 9 am---     so again thank you  and hope to see u again
<dani> U know, read, write, EXECUTE permissions
<dani> that's why I love Linux
<DJAnubis> ho
<AmyRose> Visitor_: You'll see me again. Just remind me who you are if you want to talk to me again.
<dani> NO .EXE
<DJAnubis> sayers: woah
<Visitor_> LoL    i will and thank you !
<AmyRose> and you're welcome Visitor_
<supernix> dani: that would not even be close to a fix for the situation
<Visitor_> :p
<dani> bueno no entendi
<dani> Eh Mi amigo no Brasil!!!!
<dani> ON TA VOCE!!!????
<DJAnubis> this  like live  user thingg  i  sssss awesssssssssmmooooo
<dani> NO?
<dani> why not... U can manually change permissions on a file!
<DJAnubis> I am so bloody oout of it!
<dani> Why it wouldn't??
<duane_> amy rose  -- its visitor_       i have a question -- in hopes u can help
<dani> no prob U know, you're the expert I was just saying somethign I read before...
<chemicalvamp> ahh lol.. i accidently changed k3b so now it thinks my dvd writer has max write speed of 70... please tell me how to make it re-detect
<dani> Amy ROse? Then visitor probably habla espaol tambien???
<dani> no?
<dani> Damn
<chemicalvamp> nevermind, just clicked refresh
<Sesshoumaru> anybody know of a free video editor/producer
<duane_> hmmmm
<Sesshoumaru> like a alternative of pinnacle studio
<Sesshoumaru> and its free^ :)
<dani> I have to apologize this is a support chat... WOW! That's great
<dani> I was using it as a chat
<dani> I just figured out...
<_kiwi_> identify
<dani> OK anyway, I entered here 'cause I wanted to know what's IRC for? I mean, is it like another chat room? What's the difference? Can U send commands to a server for downloads or something like that?
<AmyRose> dani: uh...
<dani> This is my first time using IRC and is on Linux...
<AmyRose> dani: IRC is a real-time chat protocol
<dani> ok
<eeanm> freenode is used for open source projects
<AmyRose> dani: It's much more powerful than Java- or Flash-based crap ;P
<sayers> AmyRose: java is good :(
<eeanm> dani: freenode is the irc network your on
<dani> je,je,je... What do U mean by powerful???
<eeanm> sayers: java-based chat?
<dani> I like Java too...
<AmyRose> sayers: I disagree. It's slow. I prefer IRC over Java
<sayers> AmyRose: Java is .1 times slower than C++
<eeanm> java applet chat
<eeanm> have you even used java applet chat sayers :P
<AmyRose> sayers: Well, if compiled in GCJ, you're probably right
<sayers> Applets suck
<eeanm> thats what AmyRose was talking about
<eeanm> keep up sayers ;)
<kubuntuonsteroid> AmyRose:  i lub uz
<dani> yeah I agree... Applets are too slow sometimes
<AmyRose> Huh?
<eeanm> well not that, they just suck sometimes
<AmyRose> kubuntuonsteroid: What the hell?
<eeanm> compared to an irc cloient
<kubuntuonsteroid> i dreamed abiut you
<AmyRose> kubuntuonsteroid: Please don't hit on me... o.o
<dani> Somehow I llove the programming language tough
<NightBird> so I'm trying to install beryl, but it depends on libdbus-1-2, anyo
<NightBird> ne know how to fix that?
<dani> just install the dependenci
<dani> e
<dani> its a repository, isn't it?
<NightBird> dani, no
<NightBird> that's the problem
<dani> ok
<eeanm> ...there is a repo for it
<kubuntuonsteroid> AmyRose:  i am not hitting on you i just love you
<eeanm> stfu kubuntuonsteroid
<AmyRose> uh, I don't even know you, kubuntuonsteroid
<kubuntuonsteroid> why cant i love people
<eeanm> cause its creepy
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love all humans
<AmyRose> kubuntuonsteroid: It's freaky if I don't know who you are.
<kubuntuonsteroid> so
<kubuntuonsteroid> not true
<kubuntuonsteroid> we are all the same
<eeanm> so shut the fuck up
<NightBird> er... ok, the repo I'm pulling beryl from doesn't have the library, and neither does the normal
<dani> I though that Ubuntu/Kubuntu automatically download the repos automatically
<kubuntuonsteroid> eeanm even you and me are the same person
<eeanm> NightBird: you sure you have the right repo then?
<kubuntuonsteroid> eeanm i love you
<reli1> Is there any option for a panel (QT, pref) other than kicker?
<kubuntuonsteroid> reli1 i love you
<dani> WHERE RADICATES THE POWER OF THE IRC????
<chemicalvamp> kubuntuonsteroid, are you under the influence of extasy?
<kubuntuonsteroid> open source is about love eeanm
<eeanm> lol dani
<kubuntuonsteroid> opensource=love
<dani> Pretty much the little and minusculus speed difference with Java?
<eeanm> is everyone high tonight?
<AmyRose> dani: Please don't use all caps
<dani> I'M with Ganja!
<pollyo> Hello
<kubuntuonsteroid> w./o love you guys wouldnt have linux
<dani> Really!
<AmyRose> eeanm: No, I'm not
<chemicalvamp> no.. just kubuntuonsteroid
<dani> and learning
<kubuntuonsteroid> and yet you arent aware of it
<dani> Excuse me
<NightBird> eeanm: I think so... let me try something
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you dani
<dani> yeah for americans is like a cry...
<dani> no no no
<dani> hey backoff!
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you
<eeanm> dani: IRC is 25 years old
<dani> Amy pls tellme then, if possible..
<eeanm> about
* nixternal points to #kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support related
<eeanm> why not google
<dani> where is the power
<chemicalvamp> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you nixternal
<dani> yeah you're right
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you ubotu
<AmyRose> @lart kubuntuonsteroid
<dani> Here I go Wiki!!!
<dani> THNX FOR THE HELP!
<kubuntuonsteroid> yw dani we help because we love you
<chemicalvamp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dani> Just looking for a site to download using IRC
<dani> and the commands
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you chemicalvamp
<pbcustom98> how do i add a GPG authentication using konsole?
<kubuntuonsteroid> i love you pbcustom98
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<chemicalvamp> ubot loves me, cuz im the only one who feeds him
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %kubuntuonsteroid!*@*]  by nixternal
<dani> ja,ja,ja,ja,ja
<dani> it can't be
<eeanm> pbcustom98: you mean for ssh authentication?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dani> you're not high! But yeah I think it's extasis
<NightBird> ok, it's installing now
<AmyRose> uh, nixternal, don't you have to kick him too?
<dani> bye
<nixternal> nope, just a quiet will work
<drew_> I'm trying to use roadsend to compile a PHP script in Kubuntu FF, I'm getting an error about scintilla_new, does anyone know what package would contain this symbol?
<pbcustom98> eeanm: no for beryl
<AmyRose> hmm, on EsperNet, you have to kick them too, that's why I asked
<eeanm> pbcustom98: usually they give the command right there...
<pbcustom98> eeanm: its giving me a broken pipe error. however i have downloaded the GPG key, and would like to add it
<reli1> pbcustom98: sudo apt-key add
<pbcustom98> reli1: thanks, worked nicely :)
<nixternal> Ashfire908: welcome Elmhurst :)
<pollyo> Anyone here ever used the package that adds some activeX support to konqueror?
<pollyo> I found reference to it on kde page but could not find it in any downloadable package.
<nixternal> pollyo: I can't say that I have ever heard of it
<pollyo> It appears to be listed in a KDE news for 2002.
<pollyo> nixternal: Let me get the name.
<pollyo> Konqueror - Reaktivate Released
<pollyo> Reaktivate
<pollyo> http://www.konqueror.org/announcements/reaktivate.php
<pollyo> I can't even find a website that says the package is dead or alive.
<philphoto> has the MP3 file bug been taken care of in any of the recent updates of feisty?
<pollyo> What is the mp3 bug?
<nixternal> pollyo: did you click on the test links? it seems it works
<pollyo> nixternal: The links on that page weren't working the otherday.  Let me give it another try.
<pbcustom98> anyone use aquamarine?
<nixternal> LivePics isn't working
<drew_> I'm trying to use roadsend to compile a PHP script in Kubuntu FF, I'm getting an error about scintilla_new, does anyone know what package would contain this symbol?
<unix_infidel> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<DJAnubis> whaaa
<DJAnubis> I'm backz
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic conversations not 
<nixternal> grrr
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic -> #kubuntu-offtop
<nixternal> that was close
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<pbcustom98> anyone use beryl ?
<nixternal> yay!
<NightBird> I do
<NightBird> now
<firecrotch> pbcustom98: I do
<nickv111> Hey. I recently put a floppy drive in my computer, but I can't tell if it's being recognized
* NightBird just installed it actually...
<pbcustom98> you use aquamarine or emerald?
<NightBird> I'm using emerald
<DJAnubis> why can't I click any links to download things in konquer
<nickv111> I'm running Kubuntu 6.10
<pbcustom98> im trying to set it up via terminal...but im getting errors saying the packages arent found...
<nickv111> pbcustom98: In fact, I just installed Beryl
<NightBird> pbcustom98: libdbus-1-2?
* NightBird did too :P
<nickv111> Great. We should form a club
<NightBird> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Adding_Beryl_repository
<pbcustom98> what is libdbus-1-2?
<NightBird> that's what I used for instructions
<pbcustom98> thats actually the guide im using hehe
<DJAnubis> can I fucking download things in Konqueror or not?
<nixternal> !language > DJAnubis
<NightBird> DJAnubis: yes
<DJAnubis> yeah yeah, language
<DJAnubis> why can't I download then???
<NightBird> you should be able to download things just fine using konqueror
<DJAnubis> I click on a filefront link and it does diddly squat
<nixternal> DJAnubis: are you getting an error at all when you try?
<carutsu> file:///home/carutsu/carutsu/.aMule/Incoming/Luis Miguel - O tu o ninguna.mp3
<carutsu> file:///home/carutsu/carutsu/.aMule/Incoming/Ricky Martin y Chambao- Tu Recuerdo.mp3
* nixternal checks out filefront
<carutsu> sorry
<carutsu> sorry
<carutsu> sorry
<nixternal> one sorry is enough :)
<carutsu> nixternal i pasted in the wrong window, sorry
<DJAnubis> nix, no
<pbcustom98> i am still getting an error message saying that the package isnt found..
<nixternal> carutsu: however, you just shared with the world that you listen to Ricky Martin ;p
<dani> yes U can download with IRC... mIRC and INVISION are two applications that are used for IRC Downloads. Somehow I can't find how to do it in Linux...
<carutsu> nixternal: well yes only that one
<nixternal> sure ;)
<carutsu> nixternal xD!
<carutsu> !language > carutsu
<nixternal> DJAnubis: I would say there is an issue with Filefront, because I can't download either
<carutsu> !ares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> DJAnubis: do you have a "download key" for Filefront? I just got some warning that says I do no
<carutsu> what program is ares-like in linux?
<DJAnubis> can someone give me steaminstall.exe then???
<firecrotch> carutsu: What is ares? What does it do?
<DJAnubis> ausgamers looks promising
<toferrado> I did install the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin package using sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin command... how do I full uninstall it?
<nixternal> downloads fine with Firefox, but not with Konqi. DJAnubis you found a bug my friend, get to reporting :)
<carutsu> firecrotch is a p2p client like aMule (or eMule) but a lot faster
<carutsu> firecrotch: it works if you want, say, 1 or 2 songs
<firecrotch> carutsu: You could try running it in Wine
<carutsu> firecrotch: of course for pure backups porpuses, xD!!
<DJAnubis> nix, do the honors, I'm on lunesta and being yelled at
<DJAnubis> please report
<carutsu> firecrotch yep i'll do that i love the wine-tools included in feisty
<DJAnubis> firecrotch, that sounds like an infection
<firecrotch> DJAnubis: :-P
<thill2708> is there really no valid kde-way of getting desktop effects a la the gnome ubuntu?
<nickv111> firecrotch: You should get that checked out
<DJAnubis> anyways, nixternal please report for me
<nixternal> DJAnubis: I can do that. I will report it on LP and KDE
<firecrotch> thill2708: Huh?  You mean beryl?
<thill2708> firecrotch: well, sure, but that or compiz. Whatever's best supported
<DJAnubis> thank you much
<DJAnubis> I'll be on next week
<firecrotch> !beryl | thill2708
<ubotu> thill2708: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hayden> does any one else have this probelem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2392288#post2392288
<thill2708> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thill2708> thanks, firecrotch
<firecrotch> thill2708:  You're welcome :)
<sayers> Now an item in the taskbar stays in the taskbar on each Desktop in Beryl :*
<firecrotch> thill2708: BTW, I recommend Beryl over compiz
<thill2708> firecrotch; whyzat?
<sayers> How do I have unique items in the taskbar each desktop on Beryl
<thill2708> I headr compiz was more stable
<firecrotch> thill2708: Better configuration system
<hitmanWilly___> speaking of beryl, does anyone know how to get the titlebars back after starting it?
<pollyo> I was reading about the possibility of compiz and beryl joining forces.
<firecrotch> thill2708: I could never get compiz to work
<firecrotch> pollyo: They are indeed merging
<thill2708> firecrotch; does beryl crash on you?
<firecrotch> thill2708: Not once
<thill2708> well, it's being talked about
<thill2708> firecrotch; sounds good, then
<hitmanWilly___> pollyo: slashdot's got a story up that they in fact are
<sayers> I just wish my Taskbar items were unique rather than having one huge ass taskbar which is like 4 of the same desktops
<pollyo> firecrotch: I hope we see even more impressive results from them working together.
<carutsu> hey i have a werid behavior, my taskbar is in two rows and the icons in the system tray align very nicely but when i open too many the just break to one row and takes too much space@
<carutsu> can i fix this?
<pollyo> hitmanWilly___: The story wasn't published the 1st was it?
<hitmanWilly___> pollyo: nope, saw it today
<hitmanWilly___> i think
<pollyo> Google started its new Tisp service on the first of April.
<hitmanWilly___> pollyo: yes i know about google's and slashdot's april fools stuff
<pollyo> <grin>
<hitmanWilly___> pollyo: and tisp was hillarious
<[pyro] > how many more days untill the next version of kubuntu comes out?
<pollyo> [pyro] : To many?  Not enough?
<thill2708> pyro; I'm running feisty kubuntu now, it's totally fine for me
<nonuda> i'm reconfiguring x server on hp vectra vl, right now i can't start x, i believe it was because the vga driver in the xorg.conf is not setup correctly, how do i enable x? btw hp website said the vga is instegrated s3 trio, i have choose s3 driver in reconfiguring x but it said "s3(0): no valid modes found"
<pollyo> BRB
<dwidmann> thill2708: I've noticed only two annoying problems so far in Feisty :(
<pbcustom98> can i send someone a /msg as a test?
<dwidmann> pbcustom98: probably
<firecrotch> pbcustom98: use ubotu :)
<thill2708> dwidmann: wassat?
<dwidmann> I seem to have run into a bug in gwenview such that scaling is pathetically slow. Seems Konqueror is a bit slower also, but that's just an annoyance (particualarly when rendering the bookmarks toolbar I notice a hit)
<philphoto> anyone running GIMP in Feisty?
<firecrotch> philphoto:  yep
<philphoto> firecrotch: does it work well?
<philphoto> any bugs?
<firecrotch> philphoto: I don't do much with it, but I haven't had any issues
<philphoto> very cool.
<dwidmann> philphoto: I used it but just to resize and recompress an image. Not a very comprehensive test but it at least shows that it runs
<philphoto> firecrotch: funny that you use that nick.  i'm a redhead
<philphoto> dwidmann: thanks.  I'm going to be using it regularly for some intensive photo work.
<ivan_> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<darryl_> ok this has been driving me nuts all night - usually I am good on google, but I can not for the life of me find out how to make xmms my default mp3 player.... can someone please help?
<dwidmann> darryl_ you can probably do it from konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> file assocations->
<nixternal> darryl_: you can go into Konqueror, go to an MP3 file, right click it, select "Open With", then select "Other". In the dialog window, select XMMS and then select the "Remember application association of for this type of file
<nixternal> or what dwidmann said :)
<hitmanWilly> either way works
<darryl_> nixterna: I already tried that with no luck
<darryl_> dwidmann: ok checking now
<darryl_> wahoooo
* darryl_ sends dwidmann a cold 24 of beer
<darryl_> I been looking on google forever for that
<sayers> why does when I start up Kubuntu it runs what I ran last time I was on my computer?
<hitmanWilly> sayers: its a setting
<sayers> Where can I edit this setting?
<dwidmann> :D
<Yorokobi> sayers, you probably logged out of KDE with those apps running.
<darryl_> thanks again dwidmann
<dwidmann> You're welcome
<sayers> hitmanWilly: How can I disable it?
<philphoto> so, has feisty been fixed so we can use MP3's yet?
<darryl_> I changed from Windoze to Linux today :) :)
<sayers> darryl_ +1
* darryl_ takes a bow
<philphoto> darryl_:  WELCOME TO FREEDOM!
<hitmanWilly> sayers: go into system settings -> advanced ->session manager
<darryl_> now my mp3's are working im a happy camper
<philphoto> darryl_: what version are you using?
<darryl_> Kubuntu
<darryl_> I think Edgy?
<philphoto> edgy 6.10?  earlier? or did you jump right in to Feisty 7.04?
<darryl_> Linux darryl-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<darryl_> that was my uname -a
<philphoto> yeah, edgy
<darryl_> I think its edgy
<dwidmann> Yep, that's edgy
<darryl_> yea
<philphoto> it works well.  you'll like it, hopefully
<darryl_> Oh I do thats why I scraped windoze
<darryl_> I feel more incontrol with this than Windoze
<philphoto> I moved over about 10 days ago & I love it despite all my frustration at times.
<philphoto> totally.
<darryl_> plus now I dont need to run that Norton crap
<darryl_> my computer was soooooo slow
<darryl_> now its fast
<hitmanWilly> norton ram sucker 3000
<dwidmann> Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if things like Norton or mcaffee contained malware themselves
* firecrotch needs to delete his windows partition
<darryl_> and I run WIndows in Virtual machine just for Outlook - and I plan on changing that soon too
<philphoto> I DO have to make a dual-boot drive with a windows partition on it to use one of my film scanners, but besides that, I'm not going back.
<darryl_> yea norton sucks big resource user
<philphoto> norton is totally malware.
<hitmanWilly> i still use windows for poser, and thats about it
<philphoto> norton + wondows = less than half of your ram available for real use.
<sayers> hitmanWilly: That is not there
<scubasteve> how come everytime i restart my computer, my resolution gets fubar-ed
<darryl_> hahahaha
<dwidmann> I forget where that one funny thing was, stating how windows was not a virus, because virus's are actually designed better than windows, I should dig that up.
<darryl_> yea im done with norton
<sayers> Fudged up beyond all repair :)
<hitmanWilly> sayers: oh wait, you probably are on edgy
<philphoto> ha ha ha
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Yes I am gonna wait on feisty
<hitmanWilly> sayers: open system settings
<philphoto> the windows boot.ini loads like avirus & writes over anything in it path.
<dwidmann> http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article09-115
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Like KControl?
<hitmanWilly> sayers: yeah
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Okay what now?
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Found it thanks
<hitmanWilly> sayers: kewl, harkening back to my edgy days
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Is feisty stable enough yet?
<hitmanWilly> sayers: i have yet to have any serious problems
<hitmanWilly> sayers: the actual production release comes out this month
<hayden> does anyone in here know how to get rid of those little red dots that show up on  all the icons
<sayers> hitmanWilly: Yes, what features does it have?
<carutsu> firecrotch: just for the record, Ares runs perfectly with wine and if you want a Linux-based solution you can instal Frostwire instead it can conect with near any p2p networs
<carutsu> *network
<hitmanWilly> sayers: better wifi support, slightly improved look and feel, updated kernel, etc.
<firecrotch> carutsu: Cool.  Make sure you add it to winehq's compatibility list if it's not already there
<carutsu> sayers: i must tell you the system feels somehow faster, Konqueror takes >1 second to start (in this same machine it could take up to 3 secs)
<hitmanWilly> sayers: plus beryl and compiz are in the repos now, if you want to use that
<carutsu> sayers: i like it very much overall
<scubasteve> KDE is pissing me off lol
<sayers> Ill do it ... sooner or later :)
<dwidmann> scubasteve: in what way?
<sayers> I am going to go to bed now. Beryl was cool but I am not going to accutely use it. To used to static desktops :P
<carutsu> scubasteve: if kde is too much for you you might want to give a try to GNOME ther 2.18 release is quite good actually, its slogan is "Simply beautifull" and i gotta admit Gnome is quite nice because it feels a lot more ordered
<hayden> where do you get kubuntu fiesty?
<carutsu> !feisty|hayden
<ubotu> hayden: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<scubasteve> basically, KDE doesnt save my settings at all
<carutsu> scubasteve, i think is a problem with your system it saves my settings over here, ALL of them ;)
<dwidmann> hayden: look at the channel topic
<scubasteve> well it probably is, but i cant figure out how to save them :)
<dwidmann> scubasteve, the best way to set the resolution is in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<hitmanWilly> scubasteve: that should be in kcontrol -> KDE Components -> Session Manager
<pollyo> I installed Gnome and I think it looks sharp.
<hitmanWilly> dont really care for gnome
<scubasteve> well, since i installed emerald, it is the only thing in settings.
<pollyo> I'm trying to figure out why the text to speech comes and goes in chat.
<firecrotch> How can list all users with their UIDs?
<terrysco> hi,all
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch: user management under system settings
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly: Command line :)
<hayden> fiesty powerpc?
<terrysco> is there some download soft on kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch: all that info is in /etc/passwd
<hayden> ??fiesty powerpc???
<firecrotch> hayden: what about it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyone experiencing problems with ICQ in Kopete currently?
<chipbuddy> does anyone know the command in vim to turn line wrapping off?
<hayden> does it exist?
<chipbuddy> yeah, i was able to do it at work
<sayers> Some times the terminal is  so much easier
<chipbuddy> but i've forgotten
<sayers> I sure hope this is upgrading right
<chipbuddy> ah... lame... ok i got it
<firecrotch> hayden: I don't see an ISO for it anywhere
<firecrotch> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<akrus> hello everyone
<sayers> Howdy
<akrus> could someone tell me if it's possible to use Bluetooth Modem in Linux (mobile phone/Pocket PC)? :)
<nixternal> chipbuddy: set wrapoff
<sayers> Yes it is
<nixternal> chipbuddy: sorry
<nixternal> chipbuddy: set nowrap
<chipbuddy> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> no problem
<sayers> akrus: if your phone supports it and you have the parts
<akrus> phone supports it, under Windows it worked well :)
<akrus> any guide on this? :)
<hayden> so there won't be any official help for fiesty powerpc
<pollyo> Aren't they making Ubuntu for Wii?
<sayers> Then it will work well most likely on Ubuntu
<pollyo> Doesn't that use PPC?
<drew_> I'm trying to use roadsend to compile a PHP script in Kubuntu FF, I'm getting an error about scintilla_new, does anyone know what package would contain this symbol?
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: a variant of it
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: i think
<sstchur> Using Kate, how can I replace all ; with ; [line-break]  ?
<MilhousePunkRock> HEy pollyo... How's beryl advancing? ;-)
<sayers> akrus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup I think this would work
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I didn't do much with it today.
<firecrotch> sstchur:  replace with ;/n  (I think that will work)
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: But you got it working?
<sayers> Is it possible that the feisty upgrade only contained 46 upgrades?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I have it installed.  Working is another issue. <grin>
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: Today, yes...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I do not beleive my current drivers will run it.
<sayers> MilhousePunkRock: Still dont think it installed, how can I check?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I am not sure if I can install any other drivers for the NV TNT2 but I will check.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: I don't believe your current hardware will run it...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Either do I/
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: When did you upgrade?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Though I will be running it in a few weeks.
<sayers> MilhousePunkRock: 5 secconds ago
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: For the first time?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: When the "Official" Feisty is out I will be putting it on my main computer.  I've been playing with it on this machine for a few weeks.
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: Use the dist-upgrade tool, like the channel topic says
<sayers> MilhousePunkRock: never mind I got the upgrader to start, it had to upgrade before it could upgrade :)
<sstchur> firecrotch: it's literally putting "/n" in the file
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: Things you will notice: More kernels in the grub menu, brand new ones, and a slightly bigger usplash screen
<firecrotch> sstchur: Hmm... I dunno then.  At least it's easy to change it back
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I have to research one more program before putting it on the other computer.  That is a program that will allow me to see the Kubuntu drive from Windows.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: samba
<sayers> MilhousePunkRock: eww an hour or so download at 1:20 AM, ill do this today, but later :)
<sstchur> true
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: From a dual boot system.
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: When I boot into windows I want to be able to access the Linux drive.
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: oh
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: my bad
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: I think someone said there was a mount utility for windows.
<MilhousePunkRock> sayers: You cannot abort the dist upgrader
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: probably somewhere
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: NTFS3G
<hayden> has anyone gotten that lockfile error in Amarok when trying to mount an iPod?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Isn't that for Linux to read NTFS?  I'm looking for Windows to read EXT2 or 3... I think it is called EXT
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: At least that is what I use in Gentoo to access the XP drive
<sstchur> what does everyone (anyone) recommend as a good all purpose editor (primarily, javascript, html, css, php, etc...) ?  I've been using Kate, which I really like, but it seems to have some limitations
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I use NTFS-3g on this machine to access my Windows XP partition.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Oh, that way... There is something too... Can't remember the nama though, but I can google that in no time
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I just want to be able to access files both ways. So I do not have to keep rebooting just to get data files beteen the two OSes.
<sonoftheclayr> pollyo: ext2ifs will let you view ext2 in windows
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Ext2-IFS.shtml
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: :-P
<pollyo> Thank you.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: You can even write on them, but be careful, nasty windows viruses could destroy your linux this way
<firecrotch> sstchur:  I use kate, it does what I need it to do
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Thanks for the warning.
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Ext3 too, by the way
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I should make a small partition for Windows --> Linux
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Or do I have to mount all or nothing?
<sstchur> firecrotch: well... me to actually, except this replace line break thing...
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: That's a good idea...
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: No, ext2ifs will have an entry in window's system settings, where you can choose which drives should appear in "my computer"
<mehboob> hi, can anyone tell how can I allow root to login , in kubuntu
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Great.
<firecrotch> sstchur: Just wondering... are you needing this because the file has windows linefeeds?
<sstchur> firecrotch: yeah.... and in the future it won't be a problem
<sstchur> firecrotch: still, it'd be nice to know how to resolve the issue for now
<MilhousePunkRock> mehboob: What do you need root for, sudo does the job...
<firecrotch> sstchur:  IIRC, there's an option that will let you view windows linefeeds as unix style linefeeds, and then save it with unix style
<hayden> ok, if I come back after this reboot than I upgraded to fiesty succesfully! if not, actually don't even think i won't "bad vibes"
<sstchur> firecrotch: yeah, I saw that -- but it didn't seem to show the line breaks
<pollyo> Its a small feature but I love it..
<pollyo> Having the ability to select new background images and have them autodownloaded and installed.
<firecrotch> sstchur: Silly me.... dos2unix   will do it for you
<firecrotch> !dos2unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> Which is conveniently NOT in the repos
<pollyo> What are you attempting to convert a text file?
<sstchur> firecrotch: where is that?
<mehboob> i want to login into kde with the root account
<firecrotch> sstchur: Install the package 'tofrodos'
<pollyo> mehboob: Why is that?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu+1
<mehboob> I cant write to protected directories , using kde
<pollyo> mehboob: Can't you use something like gksu or something like that to load an application with root access to write such things??
<sstchur> firecrotch: and then, dos2unix myfile.txt ?
<pollyo> mehboob: Or :kdsu konqueror"
<firecrotch> sstchur:  Yep
<mehboob> what does kdsu do?
<firecrotch> !kdesu | mehboob
<ubotu> mehboob: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<pollyo> Can GKSU in kde mess up permissions?
<pollyo> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<chemicalvamp> anybody here familiar with fiesty (i know fiesty is #ubuntu+1)
<chemicalvamp>  i need help getting my wireless to work on a fresh install of fiesty (using my old edgy desktop cd now)
<sstchur> firecrotch: and if that doesn't work, does it mean that the windows/unix thing isn't actually the problem then?
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I've been using it for about three weeks.  Can't say I know much about it overall though.
<firecrotch> sstchur:  Yep.  My guess is that that is the problem though.  Was it written on a windows machine?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What's the problem?
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: That I couldn't help you with.
<pollyo> 72 updates today.... Crossing my finges.
<chemicalvamp> network manager is not working, i dont have internet, unless i set it up myself...
<mehboob> thanks: I think this will do
<pollyo> fingers even.
<firecrotch> chemicalvamp: are you using wlassistant?  If so, use knetworkmanager
<sstchur> firecrotch: yes
<firecrotch> sstchur:  Then I'd put money on it being exactly that problem.
<mehboob> so, has anyone been using kubuntu for some time
<chemicalvamp> firecrotch, we're talkin fiesty.. i dont believe wlassistant is installed
<firecrotch> chemicalvamp:  If you upgraded, I think it will be
<chemicalvamp> again, i dont have internet unless i set the ip, gateway, dhcp, dns myself
<sstchur> firecrotch: so how can I get the formatting back?  dos2unix didn't seem to work
<chemicalvamp> i cannot even find ANYthing that has anything to do with wireless
<firecrotch> chemicalvamp:  sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<carutsu> when i try to download something (a deb file) kate gets in the way!
<chemicalvamp> firecrotch, does that require internet?
<firecrotch> sstchur:  you could try using awk to do it
<firecrotch> chemicalvamp:  Yes
<carutsu> i must click a link of a damn download.php so i cant use save link as, any clues
<chemicalvamp> again, i dont have internet unless i set the ip, gateway, dhcp, dns myself
<firecrotch> chemicalvamp: then set it yourself :)
<chemicalvamp> yes :) im here to find out how
<firecrotch> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<firecrotch> Hrm... I have an idea
<chemicalvamp> firecrotch, all that does on my install is lets me enable/disable my wireless, does not detect networks, does not have any settings at all (pffft... User friendly KDE frontend)
<hayden> hi all im back in what is supposedly fiesty, but how do i know that it really is?
<hayden> cause their don't seem to be any changes so far
<sstchur> I give up
<grego_> Hi all, i have small problem, i've lost ability to choose and setup screensaver and my monitor isnt waking up anymore, i think i turned one service by mistake :/ which one it can be?
<grego_> turned of*
<underdog5004> how can I check which version of a program I have installed? It's gotta be a command, cause I'm ssh'ing in...
<hayden> 4
<carutsu> i dont know why Kate is making his way into opening a deb package! i already checked the file asosiations what else shouls i check?
<underdog5004> Anyone know how to enable encryption using rtorrent? I've included the line that says:encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,try_outgoing, but I just get an error saying that Variable "encryption" is not defined.
<chemicalvamp> is there ANYway at ALL to mount a hard drive while running off of a desktop cd?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, yes
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, what filesystem is it?
<chemicalvamp> ex3
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, ok, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdx /mnt/hdx
<grego_> carutsu i have similar problem with tars.. i just switched to optimized firefox..
<underdog5004> where the x is the letter/number combo
<chemicalvamp> its a fiesty install (that will not cofigure my wireless) and im runing edgy (cuz i can make it work)
<underdog5004> I think that'll work
<chemicalvamp> underdog5004, mount: mount point /mnt/hdx does not exist
<carutsu> grego_ i really wanted to give konqueror a try i like it very much but this is annoying
<chemicalvamp> ohh lol
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, hmmm, try sudo mkdir /mnt/hdx then try the mount again
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -a dont work
* [pyro]  yawns
<[pyro] > could do with a few more hrs sleep
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, uh... mount -a?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdx /mnt/hdx
<chemicalvamp> i heard sudo mount -a mounts everything, but yeah im trying
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp,  I would recommend downloading a better liveCD for (data recovery?). www.damnsmalllinux.org
<[pyro] > more /media/home | grep bed >> /media/work ; sleep
<underdog5004> what are you trying to do?
<grego_> carutsu , i know... konqueror is fast
<chemicalvamp> OKAY... i did sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 then went to //mnt/hda1 in konkeror
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, what are you trying to do?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, did it work?
<chemicalvamp> underdog5004, yeah i did properties of the //mnt/hda1 and it shows 65.2 gigs of free space
<chemicalvamp> now where would i put somehting so when i boot this, it will be on my desktop
<underdog5004> from...the liveCD?
<grego_> anyone?  i've lost ability to choose and setup screensaver and my monitor isnt waking up properly anymore , i think i turned of one service by mistake :/ which one it can be?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, I think that you can allow persistent links, but why?
<underdog5004> why not just install the distro?
<chemicalvamp> here? /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> it IS installed, fiesty will not let me cofigure my wireless internet as-is.. so i have to get what i need on this desktop cd, and now i can save it to my hdd.. so i can install it on fiesty
<chemicalvamp> get it?
<underdog5004> Anyone know how to enable encryption using rtorrent? I've included the line that says:encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,try_outgoing, but I just get an error saying that Variable "encryption" is not defined.
<chemicalvamp> underdog5004, what is persistent links
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, it's a persistent (after you reboot) link to a folder...just google around for persistent ubuntu livecd
<underdog5004> that'll probably help
<akrus> hello everyone once again :)
<chemicalvamp> errrmm Access denied to /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/
<Admiral_Chicago> i need a solution to rip CD data
<akrus> how to unmount a disk drive when it's telling 'device busy'? :)
<akrus> Admiral_Chicago: music or plain data?
<Admiral_Chicago> plain data into an iso
<akrus> Admiral_Chicago: K3b? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<akrus> genisoimage
<akrus> in Konsole
<chemicalvamp> now that i have my hda1 mounted, where can i put packages so i may install them after i boot the drive?
<akrus> chemicalvamp: ?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<akrus> chemicalvamp: what do you mean?
<akrus> Tm_T: hm, are there any kids? o_O
<Tm_T> sure
<underdog5004> Anyone know how to enable encryption using rtorrent? I've included the line that says:encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,try_outgoing, but I just get an error saying that Variable "encryption" is not defined.
<akrus> hmm
<akrus> kids -> using linux? o_O
<grego_> i am 11
<Tm_T> akrus: why not?
<akrus> underdog5004: which version? :)
<underdog5004> lol, how do I check?
<underdog5004> that was my first question, but it was ignored...bleagh
<akrus> underdog5004: rtorrent --version
<akrus> you wasn't ignored, just everyone here is mostly away from PC :)
<chemicalvamp> im running off of a desktop cd so i can install wireless packages (that fiesty does not have) and the only way i have internet is with edgy
<akrus> Tm_T: well, just anyway linux needs user's experience
<Tm_T> akrus: just like any OS (:
<chemicalvamp> fiesty 7.04 is installed on my hard drive im on 6.10 desktop cd
<akrus> Tm_T: so it's a bit harder to understand when you're less than 14 :)
<Tm_T> akrus: and young people learn fast
<akrus> Tm_T: hm... that's just maybe because i've started with windows
<underdog5004> akrus, bad option...
<chemicalvamp> hda1 is mounted, but i cant seem to do anything with it
<akrus> Tm_T: it took about two months to forget about windows & understand linux is better :)
<Tm_T> akrus: trust me, Linux is just as easy/hard as Windows :)
<akrus> underdog5004: lemme check :)
<chemicalvamp> read only*
<underdog5004> rtorrent: Invalid/unknown option flag "--". See rtorrent -h for more information
<grego_> yeah.. start under windows is bad experience..
<akrus> Tm_T: it's just another :)
<akrus> oh
<akrus> use -h then lol :)
* underdog5004 hisses at windows...
<grego_> :D
<underdog5004> akrus, I did...no version identifier
<akrus> just with every version windows gets worse and worse
<grego_> lol
<akrus> whereas Linux is getting better
<akrus> Windows is only improving eye-candy
<Tm_T> but that's enough ranting, back to support, shall we
<chemicalvamp> akrus, very true..
<grego_> no really
<grego_> dont forget about beryl
<akrus> beryl <3 :)
<MilhousePunkRock> In that respect I could tell a funny/sad story about Linux vs Windows, but that is slightly OT
<underdog5004> akrus, windows is copying some of the tamer parts of beryl....
<akrus> underdog5004: really? o_O
<akrus> right the source?
<underdog5004> MilhousePunkRock, go for it
<akrus> or just an idea?
<chemicalvamp> i dont have to do anything like running konquerer in kdesu or anything like that to access my drive do i?
<Tm_T> akrus: underdog5004: enough about windows, stick in topic ;)
<underdog5004> akrus, no, just the look
<underdog5004> ok, sorry, Tm_T
<akrus> Tm_T: okay, windows sucks, that's all now :)
<Tm_T> thanks
<akrus> so back to rtorrent
<underdog5004> yes
<akrus> Tm_T: oh by the way
<Tm_T> yes?
<akrus> Tm_T: how to unmount a disk drive? xD
<chemicalvamp> bill gates is rich enough... support linux!
<akrus> even with -f it's busy~
<underdog5004> yes, back to rtorrent
<MilhousePunkRock> Last week in university, we had to do some presentations. Everyone had their usb drives, i had my laptop, so I distributed the results
<underdog5004> akrus, sudo eject /dev/cdrom?
<akrus> underdog5004: not cdrom :)
<MilhousePunkRock> One of the usb drives had a physical write protection, and no matter what it was set to, i could not write on it
<akrus> underdog5004: last ntfs volume xD
<akrus> oh yeah
<akrus> unmounted
<underdog5004> akrus, sudo eject /dev/hda
<akrus> underdog5004: lol :)
<MilhousePunkRock> "you do not have permission to write to /media/USB DRIVE"
<underdog5004> anyway...
<akrus> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<grego_> lol at ejecting hda ( i can imagine that)
<akrus> underdog5004: encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,prefer_plaintext
<akrus> is it like this?
<Tm_T> akrus: hmm, fuser /dev/sda2
<underdog5004> akrus, yep
<akrus> Tm_T: nvm, already unmounted :)
<underdog5004> but I still get an error, unless I comment that line out, which defeats the purpose
<Tm_T> akrus: fuser is command to find out what is using files etc
<Tm_T> akrus: ah, good
<akrus> hm, thanks :)
<akrus> finally i have everything in ext3
<akrus> now editing fstab :3
<underdog5004> akrus, lol, just when NTFS write support was supported!
<akrus> it's supported
<akrus> but has problems with unicode
<akrus> with ntfs-3g
<grego_> yeah
<underdog5004> I was talking about ntfs-3g...
<grego_> it have full write support..
<underdog5004> but anyway, back to _my_ problem...
<akrus> ok
<akrus> how to checkout UUID?
<akrus> of hdd
<akrus> there was a command...
<akrus> likely lspci
<chemicalvamp> everyone gave up on me?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, what you're trying to do is extremely weird and unnecessary
<grego_> carrots are tasty..
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, just do a dualboot
<grego_> ****!
<chemicalvamp> underdog5004, using a desktop cd (wich has the tools i need to set my internet) to get the tools i need for my hdd boot to get internet is unnecessary?
<underdog5004> I'm sorry, maybe I misunderstand...you want to downgrade your system to get support for your network card?
<chemicalvamp> no i want to get upgrades my install cd was released without.. so i can get on my internet
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Wireless CAN work in Feisty, it does here... You are best of to start from scratch though
<chemicalvamp> and do updates and all that fun stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What CD are you using?
<chemicalvamp> my fiesty install is brand-spankin new
<grego_> chemicalvamp, but do you know which packages you need? why you don't just burn them?
<wolferine> what is the main part (besides mount), needed to use nfs to share network drives?
<underdog5004> chemicalvamp, oh, then you just need to burn the updates to a cd, then do a sudo apt-get update/upgrade from that...you'll need to edit your sources.list file
<chemicalvamp> cant get my wireless to ork though
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What encryption is used? SSID hidden?
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, whaaa?
<chemicalvamp> i have one cdrom drive... on laptop
<chemicalvamp> cant eject my desktop cd now can i? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Not done your homework, eh?
<chemicalvamp> im kinda new
<chemicalvamp> im worried about getting the correct package, and missing dependancies
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Let's assume that it really is YOUR wifi you are connecting to... As you seem to be connected right now in Edgy, you might want to head over to the configuration page of your wireless AP. Most likely that is 192.168.1.1 in your web browser
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, yes that is my gateway
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: So actually you should know about the encryption...
<chemicalvamp> that isnt my problem MilhousePunkRock.. iwconfig says i dont have a wireless card
<chemicalvamp> on fiesty*
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What chipset does your card have?
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to check that again?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: lspci
<darryl_> should give you a bit more info
<wolferine> nfs anyone?
<darryl_> wolerine: what bout it?
<wolferine> give me the quick run down (before I mount)
<darryl_> what is your question?
<kraut> moin
<wolferine> what do I need to setup?
<darryl_> it  may help if you actualy explain what you are trying to do
<wolferine> i have ubuntu server on the other box
<wolferine> just wanted to share between the two
<darryl_> simply use SCP
<darryl_> you definatly do NOT need NFS for that
<darryl_> just use SCP
<darryl_> especially on a server install
<_root> there is a channel for hackers ???
<wolferine> just scp?
<darryl_> yep here :p
<wolferine> thats just a copy command
<darryl_> wolferine: yes just use SCP
<MilhousePunkRock> _root: want them to enter your machine as you seem to use your root account? ;-)
<darryl_> wolferine: is that not what you want???? to copy files????
<underdog5004> lol, _root is _so_ 1337!
<wolferine> no
<wolferine> that is not what I want
<underdog5004> good night all
<wolferine> i said share, not copy
<_root> underdog5004 i dont understand you !!!
<darryl_> so you want to make  a "share folder"
<darryl_> ??
<_root> how c i add new fonts to my system !?!??!
<chemicalvamp> darryl_ did you see the paste?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: nope
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13631/
<wolferine> i want to mount a folder on this machine, that is on my remote machine
<wolferine> thus, sharing it
<darryl_> wolferine: what i suggest use samba and smfbs
<darryl_> very simple
<darryl_> very stright forward
<darryl_> and it will do what you want
<wolferine> i dont want to use samba
<wolferine> i want to use nfs
<darryl_> wolferine: in my honest opinion nfs sucks
<wolferine> ok, sounds good
<darryl_> its old, its not secure .... it sucks
<wolferine> why is that exactly?
<darryl_> there are so many better approaches
<wolferine> why is it not secure?
<darryl_> google :D
<wolferine> edit /etc/hosts.deny
<darryl_> wolferine: why you so set on nfs?
<darryl_> there are so many better ways
<wolferine> i was asking you why its no good
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, when i run iwconfig (on fiesty) no adapters have any Wireless Extensions
<wolferine> your changing the topic
<darryl_> nah
<darryl_> im just trying to show you a bettery way
<darryl_> you dont have to take my advise
<wolferine> i realize that
<wolferine> and your avoiding the question
<wolferine> thanks though
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: do you have a wifi card installed?
<darryl_> wolferine: no prob good luck
<chemicalvamp> imWireless Extension on woreless right now (using a desktop cd of edgy)
<henrik_> morning
<chemicalvamp> -Wireless Extension paste glitch i have : /
<darryl_> evening
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: i looked at your paste and i dont see any errors?????
<chemicalvamp> i pasted cuz i cant find my wireless card on it, somebody asked me what it was, and i thought if i needed to know it could help me find it
<Mena>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13628/ some see this and i have a problem in conectting to the net with linux but i can with Xp although i use the same settings for both ...so plz see it if you can help
<holastickboy> anyone play world of warcraft on linux?
<Mena> some one (
<Mena> *
<Mena> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<wolferine> mena, chill man
<darryl_> Mena: your not getting an IP from the DHCP
<chemicalvamp> !info cedega
<ubotu> Package cedega does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Mena> darryl_, and this way
<holastickboy> i know, just wanted know about people's experience, like if they got banned
<Mena> darryl_, i tried the LiveCd and it conected
<_root> cedega is a free (open source)package ?????????/
<Mena> way>>Why*
<Mena> no i guess its not free
<darryl_> Mena: clearly explain your question
<Mena> i use the same setting for conectecting to the internet in linux and Xp
<darryl_> and by "setting" you mean what exactly????
<Mena> darryl_, but on linux i cant conect to the Internet
<Mena> Ip And DNS and Gateway
<pollyo> Mena: You could have a driver issue though.
<darryl_> Mena: was your paste from ifconfig in Linux?
<darryl_> pollyo: good point
<Mena> darryl_, no from this sudo dhclient
<Mena> and route -n
<Mena> darryl_, but it was working befor
<darryl_> Mena: when your on the linux box and you ifconfig what do you see?
<darryl_> also are you set STATIC or DHCP on the Linux box?
<darryl_> Mena: becase likely your XP box is DHCP
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, all i really need is a package (like wlassistant) and a how-to to copy it onto my hdd, my hdd IS mounted, but i get access denied when i try to copy somthing onto it
<Mena> darryl_, DHCP not static
<Mena> darryl_, and i tried this ifconfig i guess i get nothing
<darryl_> Mena: in this case you are either configure your adapter wrong, or your missing driver
<Mena> darryl_, not exist as i guess
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: paste me your exact error
<_root> sosan is sharmota
<Mena> darryl_, i didnt configure my adapter or any thing
<darryl_> Mena: you must get something....
<Mena> darryl_, befor i had the ability to conect
<Mena> darryl_, but when i change the ip i cant
<pollyo> Mena: Before in what sense?
<darryl_> Mena: is your network card detcted?
<Mena> yes
<darryl_> Mena: how did you configure your network settings?
<Mena> pollyo, befor changing the IP
<Mena> darryl_, for kcontrol center
<pollyo> Mena: When was it working and what changes did you make?
<Mena> from*
<darryl_> Mena: I should ask, please describe how your computers connect
<Mena> just the ip
<darryl_> Mena: are you direct from the modem into the PC?
<Mena> with cable
<Mena> you mean the router
<chemicalvamp> darryl_ it says i dont have write permission
<Mena> i am not the router
<pollyo> Mena: Are you connected directly to the cable modem or a router?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: do a ls -la on the share and paste me the results
<Mena> no from switch
<bartene> when a package (like firefox) is frezed how to close it ????????
<darryl_> Mena:: if  your direct you need to unplug the router first
<chemicalvamp> on the share?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: on whatever is giving you the permission error
<Mena> bartene, ctrl+Esc
<pollyo> bartene: run xkill and click on the window for firefox.
<Mena> darryl_, not direct
<darryl_> Mena: paste your newtork settings for the card
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: What are you attempting to do?
<Mena> darryl_, ? sorry didnt get you
<darryl_> pollyo: I think he is tryign to do 2 things
<darryl_> Mena: paste the settings you have for your network card
<darryl_> so i can see them
<Mena> darryl_, etho
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, im in konqueror /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp tryed to make a new folder to store what i need and i get Access denied to /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/New Folder
<darryl_> chemicavamp: ls -la /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: If that isn't a typo, you are a missing a space there...
<Mena> darryl_, you mean the IP and this Things
<darryl_> Mena: YES everything!!!
<Mena> darryl_, Why i use them on Xp and they works :)
<Mena> every thiing
<darryl_> Mena: in this case you force me to say use XP
<Mena> hmmm :(
<darryl_> your not doing what i asked you to
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, what will that do?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp it will show me your permissions
<chemicalvamp> i did sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store (to put the files i need inside of) but i still dont have permission to copy stuff to it
<darryl_> im betting you need a simple chmod
<darryl_> bleh im going to bed - no one listening tonight :s
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Can't you simply mkdir /home/chemicalvamp/store
<soon> Im trying to get a new bluetooth mouse running. When I start System settings / Bluetooth I get : DCOP error when calling services(0)
<soon> What does that mean?
<chemicalvamp> pollyo look up at the last thing i said
<chemicalvamp> darryl_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13632/
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: type whoami
<rubert> when i start x (startx) the kde desktop wll start automatic how to make X start non start kde ??????
<chemicalvamp> i am ubuntu
<darryl_> your username is ubuntu?
<chemicalvamp> im running a desktop cd
<darryl_> what folder are you getting denied on?
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I do not understand why you are using /mnt/hda1/....
<Tm_T> rubert: one ? is enough
<chemicalvamp>  /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: i dont see that in your paste???
<chemicalvamp> pollyo because im running off of a desktop cd
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi Hobbsee!
<darryl_> oh
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Ok.  Did you mount the directory from anyother machine?
<rubert> what you mean one ??
<darryl_> store???
<manu_> hi
<chemicalvamp> my recent fiest install does not have wireless internet configuration.. so i have no internet and no way to install the needed packages
<darryl_> in this case sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu store
<Mena> darryl_They are (IP : 192.168.16.32 , subnet mask : 255.255.255.0 , Defult Gateway: 192.168.16.1Physical Address: 00-15-F2-6B-CB-27
<Mena> IP Address: 192.168.16.32
<Mena> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
<Mena> Default Gateway: 192.168.16.1 ,DNS Servers: 213.131.65.20, 213.131.66.246
<Mena>  )
<chemicalvamp>  /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store is my fiesty install
<manu_> yesterday i wanted to shut down my system (kubuntu edgy), but then it stopped with the message "file system is not clean", i had to push the on/off button
<manu_> is this bad?
<Hobbsee> hey MilhousePunkRock!
<manu_> now  i've bootet the system and all seems to be normally
<Mirrakor> manu_: well it doesn't make your filesystem cleaner ;) run fsck
<manu_> what should i do?
<rubert> Tm_T what you mean one ??
<Mena> darryl_, SO
<darryl_> Mena: was that from ifconfig?
<Mena> no
<manu_> Mirrakor: what can be the reason? i had 2 times hard freezers and had to put my pc aout via button (because of a webcam)
<chemicalvamp> Mena, wow you ip is very similar to mine
<manu_> Mirrakor: can i run fsck with my root filesystem, or have i to boot another linux
<Mena> heheh ok :)
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: They are local network addresses.
<rubert> when i start x (startx) the kde desktop wll start automatic how to make X start non start kde ??????
<Mena> darryl_, So
<chemicalvamp> oh hehe, i was gonna say.. mines acomplete match, except one key is +6
<Mirrakor> manu_: that could be the reason - The thing is Linux doesn't write everything immediatly, it uses a harddisk cache, where it can buffers write proccesses and write them down, when it has the time and capacety. When you have a hard freeze not everything is writen to hdd, which makes it "unclean"
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: How did you mount /mnt/hda1/... ?
<Mirrakor> manu_: the disks should be unmounted when you run fsck
<Mirrakor> so, gotta go now (work :( ) cu later
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Could it be you mounted read onliny?
<chemicalvamp> sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<pollyo> only.
<manu_> Mirrakor: one minute plz
<Tm_T> rubert: I mean don't do '?????'
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: the question was how did you MOUNT
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<darryl_> ok thats better
<rubert> Tm_T i have gnome and kde !!!!
<chemicalvamp> yeah its  2 part thing.. needed to do both
<manu_> Mirrakor: so a unclean system is bad? because of the unwritten things? what could have been lost?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp and your gettin access denied?
<Mena> darryl_, i tried the ifconfig  on terminal but ist unkwon command
<Mena> its*
<Tm_T> rubert: yes, but don't write multiple question marks
<Tm_T> rubert: one is enough :)
<darryl_> Mena: you need to specify the full path
<rubert> Tm_T ok
<Tm_T> rubert: thanks :)
<darryl_> Mena: /sbin/ifconfig
<chemicalvamp> access denied, could not write to /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store/text file
<Mena> okay then
<manu_> so a unclean system is bad? because of the unwritten things? what could have been lost?
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: i need to see the permissions for the mount
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Would it make a difference if you did sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/dha1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<Mena> ok i will try BRB
<pollyo> wait... typo
<darryl_> pollyo: his issue is permissions
<chemicalvamp> pollyo lol i dont know... would it? (im not being sarcastic eiter)
<darryl_> pollyo: if he had error mounting it would not give acccess denied
<darryl_> his issue is permissions
<chemicalvamp> it is currently mounted
<darryl_> yes thats my point
<pollyo> darryl_: Would it say if he only have read access?
<darryl_> your issue is permissions
<pollyo> darryl_: I thought it was a permssion problem read only...
<darryl_> ppollyo: yea his mount is fine
<pollyo> darryl_:Ok
<chemicalvamp> what if i did a sudo move
<darryl_> he just has permssion issue now
<rubert> Tm_T you joke and tell me to do stupid things sure you dont know how to do this
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: dont get off topic
<darryl_> you need to correct your permssions
<chemicalvamp> it may be a shortcut, but if you got an idea.. im down
<pollyo> darryl_: Even with the sudo he has permissions?  If it was mounted read only sudo still would not allow him to create a directory....
<darryl_> im still waiting to see the permissions on your mount
<chemicalvamp> oh.. how do i get that for you?
<darryl_> pollyo: im still wiating for his ls -la
<chemicalvamp> was this it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13632/ i sent this before
<darryl_> yep and your question was on the "store" folder right?
<chemicalvamp> yes i had to do sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store to get that
<chemicalvamp> made *
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: did you do the chown command I told you to??????
<chemicalvamp> no i must have missed it
<darryl_> well....
<darryl_> you said your whoami is ubuntu correct?
<chemicalvamp> yes
<darryl_> so...........
<darryl_> sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu store
<chemicalvamp> ok i successfully made a text doc in store, but now will i be able to modifie /mnt/hda1/home/chemicalvamp/store when i log into fiesty?
<chemicalvamp> or even read only
<pollyo> How does that paste website work?
<pollyo> nevermind.  I see.
<darryl_> chemicalvamp: so did it work what i told you?
<nonuda_> in my xubuntu system, in desktop setting, theres no others resolution setting i can choose, i see only "default", why? and i believe the default resolution is 480x640, i want to change it into 800x600
<chemicalvamp> darryl_ yes i can add files, but will i be able to use this folder when i run fiesty (username=chemicalvamp)
<darryl_> one step at a time
<pollyo> nonuda_: I noticed that my monitor was not recognized correctly and I was unable to select higher res screens.
<chemicalvamp> ok then
<darryl_> before you could make NO files right???????????
<chemicalvamp> yes sir
<darryl_> and now you can
<pollyo> nonuda_: You might want to check your video card and monitor settings.
<chemicalvamp> yes
<darryl_> so the lesson here is PERMSISSON PERMSSIONS PERMISSIONS
<darryl_> in otherwords.........
<darryl_> on your other installl......
<darryl_> if your not ubuntu:ubuntu
<darryl_> you will need to chmod to the user that you are to access the files
<darryl_> or
<darryl_> you need to make a ubuntu user on the other system
<darryl_> make sense???
<chemicalvamp> in ubuntu:ubuntu (one is the user and the other is the computer correct?)
<darryl_> no
<darryl_> user:group
<Mena> darryl_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13635/
<chemicalvamp> k
<Mena> Hope this helps
<darryl_> so you good now?
<chemicalvamp> now i need a good wireless config package (wlassistant would work)
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I check if I am running Java SDK
<Admiral_Chicago> i may not be
<darryl_> ok i solved one problem thats all you get from me for tonight
<Mena> darryl_, So
<darryl_> Mena: So what????????????
<Mena> darryl_, I give the pastebin what is wrong : :|
<nonuda_> ok, i believe that would be the problem, but in xubuntu i cant find the setting for my vga and monitor
<Admiral_Chicago> got it nvm
<Mena> heee??
<pollyo> nonuda_: Click K and then System Settings
<darryl_> Mena: i dont know what your question is
<Mena> i was user who was here befor
<Mena> the user*
<cptcarrot> hello
<Mena> sence a few minutes
<Mena> since*
<pollyo> nonuda_: Then look at Computer Administration and click Monitor and Display
<darryl_> Mena: im doing about 30 things right now - be more specific
<Mena> cant conect to Internet with linux
<darryl_> i see you pasted some network settings
<darryl_> oh yea i remembe ryou now
<pollyo> nonuda_: Then click hardware tab.
<darryl_> your not getting an IP right?
<cptcarrot> anyone here use pidentd?
<Mena> darryl_, Thanks GOD
<Mena> yes
<Mena> and this why ...then you told to check ifconfig
<Mena> me*(
<darryl_> can you check your /etc/resolve.conf
<darryl_> tell me what you see in there
<Mena> ehh i will reboot agian
<pollyo> darryl_: How long have you been using linux?
<darryl_> why?
<Mena> i am onXp
<darryl_> you dont need to reboot
<darryl_> oh
<cptcarrot> i am having trouble getting pidentd working - previously under mandriva and now under kubuntu
<darryl_> pollyo: not long enuf hehehe
<pollyo> Mena: Was the internet working for you just now in XP?
<pollyo> Did Mena already leave?
<darryl_> pollyo: my guess is thats where he was talking to us from
<Mena> no all the times
<nonuda_> thee no system setting, i'm using xubuntu, its xfce desktop environment, seem looks loke gnome
<pollyo> Good point...
<darryl_> pollyo: my bet is his resolv.conf
<Mena> yes o logged out then i came agian and here i am
<Mena> i*
<pollyo> But if Mena is in Ubuntu then how will he chat with us without a network?
<darryl_> he is not pointed to his gateway
<Mena> heeeeee i m XP
<chemicalvamp> *same problem i have!
<darryl_> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<darryl_> chemicalvamp:?????????????????? what??????????
<darryl_> i just helped you fix your issue
<Mena> darryl_, ok so you need the resolve.cnofig to fix the Gateway
<Mena> Yes
<Mena> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> How come I don't have any sound, the modules are loaded, kmixer is working and master is not muted in alsaconfig?
<darryl_> Mena: show me what you ahve in there
<Mena> Okay BRB i will ogg out now :)
<Mena> logg*
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, the reason i have been doing all this permissions stuff is so i cant get the packages i need to set up my wireless connection to put in my dhcp, dns, and gateway
<Mena> what ever
<darryl_> chemcialvamp: ok so you have the access now
<darryl_> so google the rest??????????
* genii sips a coffee
<cptcarrot> can anyone assist me in getting identd working?
<darryl_> if Mena dont get back soon im out for th enight
<darryl_> late here
<darryl_> 4:00am
<cptcarrot> ugh great, adept won't even run now
<pollyo> darryl_: Yes it is late...
<pollyo> darry_: Or should we be saying early?
<darryl_> pollyo: same timezone?
<pollyo> darryl_: Yes
<darryl_> yea that too
<David_> Hi, I have libmad0 installed but k3b doesn't work to decode mp3s. I have 7.04beta.
<darryl_> some times i get over generous and stay late to help on various channels where i can
<pollyo> darryl_: I see you are very helpful.
<pollyo> darryl_: I'm 3 weeks into Linux.
<darryl_> i been here asking questions too
<darryl_> i like this community
<pollyo> darryl_: It is very friendly.
<darryl_> thats why I like it
<MilhousePunkRock> IMHO the community has been much better before edgy...
<darryl_> its also the reason this community does not need MicroCRAP :)
<chemicalvamp> anybody have a favorite wireless utility?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You would not want to hear that, but I like Feisty's network manager a lot
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: How have things changed?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Besides that: cli
<darryl_> MillhousePunkRock: your nick is way too long :p
<pollyo> darryl_: Are you typing out the entire name?
<darryl_> and yes im with pollyo: what changed so much?
<darryl_> polllyo: yea im anit mouse
<neonlinux> hey all
<darryl_> anti
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: To me it seems there are more questions than answers here by now. And too many people just ask about beryl. maybe that scared away the regulars
<darryl_> pollyo: how you doing it?
<MilhousePunkRock> darryl_: Ever heard of tab completion?
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock ide love to use network manager but it doesnt wanna work
<pollyo> darryl_: I'm spoiled with typing tab to autocomplete the name.  Works in Gaim...
<darryl_> hahahah
<darryl_> tab is too far for my finger LOL
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: If things are wrong under the the hood, it wont work, yes...
<neonlinux> does anyone know when feisty will be released?? is there a date?
<Admiral_Chicago> neonlinux: April 19th most likely
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: It does seem like alot of people are interested in Berly recently.
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: that just means the community is growing
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe few days off though
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock if the problem is "under the hood" why did i never have any problems with edgy?
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: also - it depends what time of day / night the questions are being asked
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: also depens if people are in the mood to answer the questions
<neonlinux> Admiral_Chicago: cool.. thanks.. ill have the holidays to install it :) ... i hope in the release the problem im having will be fixed
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Wonder if it has anything to do with all the beryl videos on YouTube.
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: No offense, since this may includes you
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock:  No offense taken.
<MilhousePunkRock> Damn, backspace and return are too close here...
<MilhousePunkRock> I wasnt done typing
<darryl_> even still
<darryl_> worse case
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: No offense, since this may include you as well, but I really dislike people that "try" linux because they want to check out beryl...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I am interested in Beryl... Though it was after I got just about everything I was really interested in working.
<Admiral_Chicago> neonlinux: i hope so too. gotta run now
<darryl_> the support here is so much better than paid M$ support
<ffffu> are there any viruses that will infect linux?
<neonlinux> Admiral_Chicago: ok.. thanks.. bye
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: no
<darryl_> ffffu: yes TONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: AFAIK, no
<darryl_> too many to imagine :p :p :p
<darryl_> break out the Norton :P
<ffffu> what about trojan scripts etc?
<pollyo> ffffu: Don't run them as root.
<MilhousePunkRock> The only reason that AV programs for Linux exist is that Linux servers are often used in Windows networks...
<darryl_> ffffu: not really bud
<neonlinux> ffffu: only if you want them too... im not sure wine is compatible with virus's though... has anyone ever tried using wine on a virus?
<ffffu> ok cool.. so i'm on kuunbtu now..no need virus scanner?
<MilhousePunkRock> neonlinux: lol, nice thought.. it would only damage wine though, i guess
<ffffu> haha
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: no
<darryl_> ffffu: no correct
<darryl_> you dont need
<pollyo> I read an article on a virus for linux.
<darryl_> unless you allow a .sh to rm -rf * heheheheh
<pollyo> Though they were discussing the debate over what a virus really was.
<ffffu> one question..are there viruses or harmful scripts written to harm linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: That was probably a proof of concept...
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Yes.
<darryl_> ffffu: it was  prolly written my Microsoft :p
<neonlinux> MilhousePunkRock: wine wont truly be a complete windows api implementation until it can run all windows features lol
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: They would hardly work if you do the right thing and keep root usage to the absolute minimum
<chemicalvamp> does anybody know of any other wireless apps other then wlassistant / networkmanager
<darryl_> neonlinux: yea and now with vista crap out it will be even longer before "full" API implemntation
<MilhousePunkRock> neonlinux: Waiting for bluescreens or what "features" do you refer to?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: wifi radar
<ffffu> so i have no problems surfing any websites, no fear of getting spyware or adware or whatever?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You never told me about your encryption though, or the chipset
<darryl_> ffffu: correct to some extent
<darryl_> dont make that your rule for life
<neonlinux> MilhousePunkRock: i was thinking that aside from bsod's those nice popups that lag my net connection are sooo helpful in bringing me relevent advertising information...
<darryl_> but your safer than on M$ crap
<pollyo> ffffu: You may notice some difficulties with websites.
<cypher1> how do i enable remote X tcp connections in KDE (Kubuntu)
<ffffu> ok just want to know if i'm safe from all harm
<ffffu> hehe
<darryl_> ffffu: your NOT
<darryl_> yoru as secure as you make yoruself
<pollyo> ffffu: From ALL harm?
<sh4rk0> bonjour
<darryl_> dont get over confident
<sh4rk0> y a t il des franais here ??
<darryl_> sh4rk0: comon sava???????????
<sh4rk0> hello
<neonlinux> ffffu: if you ever see "sudo rm -f /" anywhere... dont run it
<sh4rk0> salut darryl
<pollyo> I need protection from myself.  I wiped out a partition when I first went to make a dual boot system. <grin>
<sh4rk0> tres bien merci et toi ?
<darryl_> bien merci
<ffffu> i saw somebody logging in by ssh (i checked the auth.log) in as guest..and i checked the .bashhistory.. he's running some "fuck" something
<ffffu> i don't know what's he doing..after that i delete the guest account
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock i beive i have a broadcom chipset
<darryl_> ffffu: LOL LOL
<sh4rk0> dit moi tu connais bien ce system d exploitation ? Je suis un news et je ne sais comment installer wine
<Tm_T> !fr | sh4rk0
<ubotu> sh4rk0: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darryl_> sh4rk0: use vmware :)
<sh4rk0> kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> vmware is sick looking
<Tm_T> sh4rk0: english here thanks
<darryl_> vmware is nice
<chemicalvamp> im going to get it after i sort this stuff out
<sh4rk0> ok, thanks
<pollyo> Does vmware run faster then kvm at this point?
<darryl_> pollyo: i use it remote
<darryl_> so  in otherwords I remote dekstop into it
<darryl_> and its fast
<darryl_> really fast
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Were you smart enough to back up your /etc/network/interfaces before the upgrade?
<pollyo> I was thinking about setting up a VM on my other machine when I put kubuntu on it.  I was looking at how you can run windows while you have kubuntu running.
<chemicalvamp> i could get a working one right now
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: thats just evil :p
<darryl_> pollyo: i have that running right now just for Outlook
<ffffu> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pollyo> darryl_: Are you using VMware or KVM?
<darryl_> pollyo: vmware
<darryl_> works very well
<darryl_> and i remote the winBLOWS install
<neonlinux> anyone had experience with ati and feisty?
<pollyo> darryl_: I have to find out if kvm allows windows to see the hardware.
<darryl_> and only for Outlook
<darryl_> neonlinux: yes i did that earlier tonight
<pollyo> darryl_: I want to find out if I will be able to connect external hardware that linux can not recognize and use it with windows running through virtualization.
<darryl_> neonlinux: whats your issue?
<darryl_> pollyo: so far i been successful with that
<pollyo> darryl_: Great
<Mena> darryl_,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13641/
<darryl_> Mena: took you long enough :p
<pollyo> Dell is saying that it will sell desktops with linux on them.
<Mena> darryl_,  Sorry
<Mena> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: What kind of hardware are you talking about?
<sh4rk0> what has is useful wmware ?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I have a printer that prints great under windows but not so good from linux.
<neonlinux> darryl: well... im running the alpha atm... herd 5.. it installs fine (has issues with wvdial.. but im not worried about that atm) and i can use it... but when i install the beta it hangs in initialising the gui
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: That is the main thing that comes to mind.
<Mena> darryl_, ohh i added the GateWay as DNs
<sh4rk0> it is one server
<Mena> darryl_, try to make it work
<sh4rk0> ?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I also want to be able to connect something that might come out that has no support for linux at first.
<Mena> darryl_, but befor with out the Gate IP it wasnt working
<darryl_> Mena: ofcourse not
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: Why not just dual boot for that rare case?
<Mena> darryl_, ok
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I also have one or two applicatoins that I still use that are under windows.
<Mena> darryl_, so is there soemthing wrong bec .... is there any file you want to open
<darryl_> Mena: do this
<darryl_> search local
<darryl_> nameserver 192.168.16.1
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: I just want the option of not having to reboot unless I really need to do alot under windows.
<darryl_> Mena: i assume your DNS is set by the gateway
<Mena> darryl_, i guess i remove it
<chemicalvamp> darryl_, im gonna go try this out, hopefully it works.. thanks alot for helping
<Mena> darryl_, its a bout more 10 hours tho
<Mena> and i am tring
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: If windows wasn't such a pain I would have the VM boot from the windows partition.  I am still reading to find out if it is possible to do that or not.
<Mena> :)
<darryl_> most times when you cant connect your resolve.conf is to blame
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Everything I have read said windows will see that as hardware changes and give you all types of difficulties.
<Mena> darryl_, it wasnt withe just reolv.conf
<darryl_> Mena: huh?
<Mena> i couldnt find with resolve.conf
<Mena> resolv.conf*
<Mena> never mind
<Mena> darryl_, after the command what to do
<Mena> darryl_, or you must first know the result
<darryl_> Mena: i dont know what your asking agin
<darryl_> again
<darryl_> and i need to go to bed so make your question VERY clear
<Mena> darryl_, he after doing this search local ameserver 192.168.16.1
<Mena> after*
<ffffu> !bliss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bliss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> darryl_, Never mod ehhh i will try the command and give the result and i am on Xp
<Mena> darryl_, mind*
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: Ignorance is bliss, knowledge is power... You choose...
<darryl_> Mena: i give you one more try
<Mena> darryl_, hee ??
<darryl_> Mena: tell me CLEARLY what your issue is cuz i need to go to bed
<Mena> darryl_, the problem with conecting on linux
<darryl_> Mena: ask me a SPECIFIC CLEAR question or im out for the night
<Mena> ohhh GOD
<darryl_> Mena: i know that already
<Mena> ok
<ffffu> i choose power
<Mena> you give this after i give the ersult from /etc/resolve.conf    search local nameserver 192.168.16.1
<Mena> result*
<darryl_> I need a beer or a pillow
<darryl_> Mena: yes thats what I have
<Black_Cat> darryl: why beer, not coffee? :)
<ffffu> do mcafee write viruses?
<darryl_> Back_Cat: coffe is for thos that have slept already
<darryl_> errr
<darryl_> Black_Cat:
<darryl_> sorry bout that
<Mena> darryl_, brb plz wait tell this plz ok or if you cant never mind :)
<pollyo> Black_Cat: The guy wants to go to bed not stay up all night/day..
<Black_Cat> darryl: about what? :))
<Mena> tell me now if you cant stay with this pro
<darryl_> Mena: you need to reboot again??????
<Mena> yeeeeees
<MilhousePunkRock> darryl_: What IRC client do you use?
<darryl_> Black_Cat:  bout the typo on your name
<Mena> So
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: depends on the day hehe
<Black_Cat> pollyo: why drinking beer than... it will lead to toilet not to bed :)
<MilhousePunkRock> right now
<pollyo> Mena: They have an application that lets you see your linux files from windows.
<Black_Cat> darryl: nevermind, funny even :)
<Mena> okay
<darryl_> Black_Cat: LOL
<pollyo> mena: You will not have to keep rebooting to look at the config files.
<Mena> i have the apps and i mounted it
<Mena> okay
<Mena> give me the name
<Mena> but he is telling me to search local
<darryl_> Mena: I would love to help you out bud - but your consant need to reboot is too much
<darryl_> its 4:30 am for me here
<darryl_> I help you as much as i can
<pollyo> Mena: What version of kubuntu are you working with?
<darryl_> but your setup makes it very difficult
<Mena> and its 10:28 here and i didnt sleep since 8:0 pm
<darryl_> pollyo: your on more beer than me :p
<Mena> fiesty
<pollyo> darryl_: I'm drinking warm milk right now. <grin>
<Mena> there is no help on fiesty channel
<darryl_> ekkkkkkkkkk
<pollyo> darrl_: If this doesn't make me tired I'm going to have to take a sleeping pill.
<darryl_> Mena: becase its ubuntu
<darryl_> pollyo: im gonna need a wakeup pill soon hahaha
<pollyo> lol
<Mena> no they offer there also help for kubuntu but thre is no help
<MilhousePunkRock> darryl_: No... Besides the desktop enviroment all *untus are the same
<Mena> in any way
<darryl_> MilhousePunkRock: yep yep
<pollyo> Mena: Yes you have to go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<Mena> no help there ehhh :(
<Mena> In any way Never mind derrrtl_
<pollyo> Mena: Did you say at one point your network connection was working under feisty?
<Mena> SOrry derryl_
<Mena> its was working
<darryl_> Mena: try again :P
<Mena> darryl_
<Mena> Sorry :)
<darryl_> there you go!
<pollyo> Mena: It was working and did you do any type of update to feisty?
<Black_Cat> 3rd time is a charm ;)
<darryl_> hahaha
<Mena> no
<darryl_> and i didnt even get my own name
<darryl_> there is another darrly here
<darryl_> go figure
<Mena> i just chnged the ip
<darryl_> LOL cant even spell my own name
<pollyo> Mena: Your router assigned you a different IP address for your local network?
<Mena> i guess i made an update but after this i aksed the router if the Conection is working he told me not so
<Black_Cat> darryl: go to sleep... go to sleep... ;)
<Mena> yes
<darryl_> hahaha
<darryl_> good plan
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Are you using DHCP or static IP?
<darryl_> you guys been a blast
<Mena> DHCP
<darryl_> take care folks hope to see you all again soon!!!!
<pollyo> darryl_: Go get some rest...
<MilhousePunkRock> Sleep well darryl_
<Mena> i really thanks you darryl_ For helpping me :)
<darryl_> thanks :) :)
<pollyo> darryl: I'm out of here in 15 mins as well.
<darryl_> Mena: your welcome bud - good luck
<darryl_> cheers!!! im out folks!
<Mena> To you too
<pollyo> Mena: When you are at your desktop in KDE does that little icon sit there and turn?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: So basically all you need to do in Feisty is click on the network manager icon and connect...
<Mena> yes
<pollyo> Mena: If you click on it then you can have it re-establish your IP information.
<pollyo> Mena: I have to do that from time to time.
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, i already enabled the conection
<Mena> pollyo, hey i did many times  ;)
<pollyo> Mena: It cycled through the information about getting IP address and what not?
<Mena> pollyo, its checking the ip and the says device actvated
<Black_Cat> is it any way to prevent Korganizer from launching in tray when i start Kontact?
<pollyo> Mena: When I right click it I can then click on wireless network and watch it go out and get an ipaddress... It cylces through a few steps.
<pollyo> Mena: I noticed that it doesn't alway automatically work when I boot up.
<pollyo> Mena: Is it much different for a wired connection?
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: IIRC that can be set in the options though
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Go and check the options if they are set for DHCP
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, yes its
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, i configure the ip my self
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, i am sure
<Mena> its not static
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: If you do that, it is NOT DHCP
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, he?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ok and this called
<MilhousePunkRock> DHCP means that you get an IP assigned from your router
<Mena> Sorry i realy didnt sleep since yester day
<chemicalvamp> FAILED.. booo
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ok
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, now what is the problem
<Mena> pollyo, no i dont think so
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Make up your mind: DHCP or configuring the IP yourself
<ubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, First the router gives the ip
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: If you are on a DHCP network, setting an IP yourself won't work
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, then i changed it thats all
<Black_Cat> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mena> So
<Mena> its DHCP right
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: You cannot change the IP yourself on a DCHP network
<Mena> in any way the main thing router give me an ip then i change mine according to it
<Mena> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Of course you can, client-sided, but that disconnects you. Look where you are now. Turn DHCP back on and you will be online again
<chemicalvamp> darryl_ the only package i installed that worked (no missing dependancies) was wlassistant, when i started it.. it never poped up. when i ran it with command line it said "no useable network devices"
<luke> does anyone know of a channel for Baghira?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, you mean to trun it from manual
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, to auto
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, or what
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, Sorry :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Yes
<Mena> if i tried
<Mena> sorry
<Mena> i tried befor
<Mena> nothing happened
<chemicalvamp> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up (failed it could not detect my card)
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: All the other info about gateway and DNS and such is provided by DHCP
<pollyo> Mena: Configure Device TCP/IP Auto  DHCP and Activate when computer starts.
<Mena> pollyo, its makrked
<Mena> marked*
<pollyo> Mena: Is this one computer?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<pollyo> Mena: Or do you have two machines there?
<Mena> pollyo, no one
<MilhousePunkRock> how are you here then?
<Mena> pollyo, but i remeber my setting !
<Mena> on Xp
<Mena> i hace To OS
<Mena> to>>>2 :)
<Mena> So
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, can you make any sense of this?
<Mena> i was telling you all befor i am on Xp
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Did you check if the card maybe got renamed?
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Does your computer also have a wired port?
<chemicalvamp> pollyo be more specific
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock it isnt beng shown in ifconfig at all
<Mena> and i have already linux
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Go to network enviroment and all connections and tell me what you see in the lower right of that window when you hover over your ethernet card
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: A standard network card (not wifi)
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo, chemicalvamp: What we call "ethernet" card... ;-)
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Thank you.
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, establisid
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, as i remeber
<Mena> from last time
<chemicalvamp> pollyo you think my wlan0 is being turned into eth0?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: In the lower left, sorry
<Mena> and evert time
<Mena> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No
<Mena> every*
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock then what could it be?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: There must be something about the IP.
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, and i also installed KNemo
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I was thinking that if you are in need of additional packages you could connect using your eth0 for now until you get the packages you need to get the other card working.
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, which show me much inf
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: I am referring to Windows right now
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock,  i dont know but i tried the live CD with same setting and its working
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I did that on another computer my wireless card would not work so I connected with the wired eth0.
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: pollyo has a good point there
<Mena> so maybe its from the Fiesty its self
<chemicalvamp> pollyo yeah i already thought of that, i just thought i could get them here
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: If you messed with the settings, it sure won't work. Boot back into Feisty and turn DHCP back on!
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I've been on for a few hours tonight and it looks like it has turned into a bigger project for you.
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: I would suggest at this point going with the eth0 for now if you have the connections close.
<chemicalvamp> pollyo if you only knew... lol
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: Just an idea. <grin>
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, this is what i did on the LiveCd i just turn it to manual and i add the inf like ip Gateway Dns, .....etc and then the conection worked ...ok           those are the saem i did on fiesty
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: If you can wire up your laptop, do so. Maybe something did not get installed properly... You could as well chroot into Feisty from a Live CD
<pollyo> Mena: Do you have a live CD"?
<Mena> YEs
<pollyo> Mena: Boot with your Live CD and see if you can get here.
<chemicalvamp> pollyo but i dont lol its campus internet
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: YOU DO NOT NEED TO ENTER ANYTHING THERE WHEN YOU USE DHCP!!!!!!!
<pollyo> Mena: We can see if it is Feisty or your setup.
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, unless your stealin it right?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: So there for sure is some kind of encryption or authentification
<Mena> pollyo, so if used the LiveCd i will not nedd to restart to use Fiesty bec the one i have its kubuntu
<Mena> i mean no more restarts
<Mena> !!!!!
<Mena> edgy
<Mena> edgy*
<pollyo> Mena: The liveCD what version is that?
<Mena> edgy
<pollyo> Oh... Your live CD is edgy,,
<pollyo> You updated to feisty and it stopped?
<chemicalvamp> Mena are you trying to get your wireless to work on edgy?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ok i will try your point again and we will see
<Mena> no fiesty
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No, he is trying a wired network
<chemicalvamp> oh
<Mena> BRB and here i am leaving the room
<Mena> ok
<pollyo> Mena: Are you saying that you initially installed the LiveCD of Edgy and then after you upgraded to Feisty it stopped working?
<Mena> pollyo, no
<Mena> pollyo, i normaly upgraded to fiesty
<pollyo> Mena: How do you come to have the Edgy liveCD and Feisty on your system?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Boot into your installed Feisty and enable DHCP
<Mena> pollyo, and every thing wa s fine
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ok
<pollyo> Mena: I see.  So you upgraded to Feisty and it was working for quite some time?  Did you reboot after you upgraded to feisty and the network was working?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What about chrooting into your feisty now
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ohh by the way i installed guarddog but i didnt change any thing and i remove it but after this the conection was working as i remeber so ...no no its not the reason
<chemicalvamp> when i went from windows to desktop cd to try it. wlassistant wouldnt auto connect to my network, so i had to go into windows and write down my IP,subnet,gateway,dhcp,dns and manualy enter it into wlassistant, maybe something similar would help you mena
<Mena> pollyo, yes
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, explain?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No, he is using DHCP, but he changed stuff there. I believe his problem is hand mase
<MilhousePunkRock> made*
<Mena> chemicalvamp, i already did
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You already created a folder and mounted /dev/hda1 to it, IIRC, yes?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, okay Brb
<chemicalvamp> i c.. maybe we're in the same boat mena
<Mena> any more thing
<Mena> things*
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock yes
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Reactivate DHCP and and leave everything as is, that should be it
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Is there a there a dpkg reconfig to reset network settings?
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: To the original?
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, are you saying i could try upgrading my fiesty install using this desktop cd? o.0
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: So basically now you would open a console and chroot into your installed feisty
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, i like that idea
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock continue :)
<MilhousePunkRock> But I need some assistance from a more experienced user to achieve a clean chroot
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: I did that when my initial update to Feisty failed, or rather I made it fail
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock what does it involve me doing? and is there like a wiki for it or something?
<MilhousePunkRock> I think you would have to mount /dev and /proc too, but I am not really sure.. So I would want one of the gurus to step in here
<chemicalvamp> do we have some gurus?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Well, basically it's just one command, but I am sure the way I did it is not 100% proper...
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<chemicalvamp> stdin is kinda like a guru :) HI!
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock are we doing a fiesty or edgy chroot?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Good question, I would say Feisty, as you CHange the ROOT from edgy to feisty
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Thanks, but I am unsure if we need that debootstrap thing
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock woah, wich one.. i run amd64, heres the link http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<Black_Cat> aren't there wmv/asf codecs for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: you do
* Hobbsee wonders for what purpose
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I succeeded without that, but as I said, I am pretty sure that was kinda unclean
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: are you just trying to upgrade to feisty?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: He is trying to get his wireless back up in Feisty, from an Edgy LiveCD.
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: you can test the upgrader https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> hang on a sec then
<Hobbsee> how do you plan to get the wireless back up?
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee nope, i got fiesty, trying to get it upgraded (hoping it will fix my internet) im running live cd of edgy
<chemicalvamp> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade BLOWS! it fubared my last install
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: For now, chroot into Feisty and checking if there is a update missing
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: run "sudo chroot /mnt/feisty su"
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee do i need to install the package on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/?
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: no
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Like I said... :-D
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: heh.  i didnt understand what you were trying to do
<chemicalvamp> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/feisty: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> but msot people dont need chroots, in normal situations
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: OK, that is probably not even there yet
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: of course not.  wherever you've mounted the feisty partition.
<MilhousePunkRock> Unmount the first mount again
<chemicalvamp> my hda1 is mounted to /mnt/hda1
<Hobbsee> then use /mnt/hda1
<MilhousePunkRock> fair enough, just replace that
<Hobbsee> instead of /mnt/feisty
<ravan> are kde packages in kubuntu compiled --without-arts ?
<chemicalvamp> so sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 su?
<Hobbsee> ravan: dont think so, why?
<MilhousePunkRock> ravan: Unlikely
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: yes
<Hobbsee> you'll probably have to install the package "chroot" first
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: No, edgy's live CD has that
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee done
<chemicalvamp> root@ubuntu:/#
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You are inside your installed Feisty now in the Konsole window
<Hobbsee> ie, execute update as normal
<ravan> Hobbsee: i wanted to thinking of shifting to kubuntu and don't like using arts as alsa can server the purpose
<chemicalvamp> ahh thats pimp
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Does that mean I can leave now? ;-)
<natsume_> i dont see any different between fiesty and dapper
<natsume_> it still same,
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: no.  :P
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee do i need to substitute anything? or exactly like you said?
<MilhousePunkRock> ravan: Shift from where? Sounds like you use a meta distro now?!?! You usually don't compile stuff yourself in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> natsume_: it's not.  you've probably got your own config still there
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: you dont need to substitute
<natsume_> actually what is the different
<chemicalvamp> failed, want me to !paste it?
<MilhousePunkRock> natsume_: Really? Kernel 5 steps newer, KDE newer, slighty different look, upstart instead of init
<natsume_> ohh ya
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: yes, pastebin please
<natsume_> hahaha did notice it coz i'm just open my lappie then leave it
<natsume_> after a while come back
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee its biiig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13643/
<MilhousePunkRock> natsume_: You will need to reboot though, kernels cant be changed in a running system yet
<natsume_> MilhousePunkRock:
<natsume_> i already upgrade to fiesty last 2 week ago
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Yet...Is that something they are working on?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock,
<natsume_> natsume@natsume:~$ uname -r
<natsume_> 2.6.20-13-386
<MilhousePunkRock> pollyo: From what I heard, yes
<pollyo> MilhousePunkRock: Great.
<MilhousePunkRock> natsume_: That sounds like feisty to me
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee do i have to enable universe or multiverse for this? i havent run adept on the live cd this session
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock,i swithced to it and it chosse's the right Ip
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: WB. Did not work, I assume
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<Mena> didnt
<Mena> :( :( :( :( :( :(
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: no.  and you're using apt-get to update, not adept
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Maybe he needs to copy his resolv.conf over to the other enviroment?
<Mena> MilhousePunkRock, ? what Can i Do mooooooooooooore :) ehehheheh ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: I am out of knowledge for now, sorry
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: it'll still be using all the edgy live cd configs to connect to the internet.  shouldnt be needed
<Mena> ok
<Mena> no prob
<Mena> Thanks for you help :)
<chemicalvamp> Mena wish i could help, havent had that issue... yet
<natsume_> seriously
<Mena> chemicalvamp, ok no pro :)
<natsume_> nothing different between fiesty and dapper (noob say) hehehehe
<natsume_> the kde may be had a changes, but lil bit
<MilhousePunkRock> natsume_: That's because if you customized the look of KDE, it won't touch it. There are many changes "under the hood"
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Try to ping something in that chroot konsole... like google.com
<chemicalvamp> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<pollyo> can you boot a VM from a partition in QEMU?
<chemicalvamp> root@ubuntu:/# ifconfig
<chemicalvamp> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<Mena> pollyo, Thanks For help chemicalvamp, thanks for tring to help me thanks all )
<Mena> :)
<chemicalvamp> (wanted to see if my wlan0 was in there)
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: That's what I meant with "unclean". I think you would have to mount /proc and /dev properly too
<Hobbsee> pollyo: ask in #qemu
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee do you know how to do what MilhousePunkRock is proposing?
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: not offhand, no, sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Like suggested here, but no guarantees: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<chemicalvamp> sudo chroot /mnt/hda1/proc su wouldnt work for proc?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Leave the chroot again: "exit"
<MilhousePunkRock> and mount the three folders like they say on the dist upgrade instruction
<chemicalvamp> u mean close the cli?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No, type "exit"
<chemicalvamp> mkay so i need to install kubuntu-desktop... the instructions on the bottom right?
<MilhousePunkRock> yeah, well, almost, just the three mount command, chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> JUST the mount commands?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes, according to your mount point, of course
<natsume_> *sigh* i'm hate my teeth,
<chemicalvamp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t none -o bind /tmp edgy/tmp ......mount: mount point edgy/tmp does not exist
<chemicalvamp> i added the .......
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Didnt you say you mounted /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda1?
<chemicalvamp> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> so it would go to /mnt/hda1/tmp and /mnt/hda1/dev and /mnt/hda1/proc
<chemicalvamp> show me an example.. mount -t none -o bind /tmp edgy/tmp
<chemicalvamp> replace edgy?
<MilhousePunkRock> mount -t none -o bind /tmp /mnt/hda1/tmp
<chemicalvamp> done
<MilhousePunkRock> for all three directories?
<chemicalvamp> yup
<pollyo> If I knew the boot from partition worked in qemu then I would have a neat idea.  You could have started a VM inside Edgy and have it boot from your harddrive it would then emulate a standard eth0 and you could update from within Feisty itself.
<chemicalvamp> pollyo lol are you trying to confuse me?
<pollyo> lol
<MilhousePunkRock>  /ignore pollyo
<MilhousePunkRock> ;-)
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, now what? apt-get?
<pollyo> <grin>
<chemicalvamp> lol thats evil
<MilhousePunkRock> chrooted again?
<chemicalvamp> lemme find the command again
<MilhousePunkRock> if not: sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 su
<chemicalvamp> now the apt-get command?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes
<lotusleaf> I followed the instructions on the wiki on disabling ipv6, and while it is disabled, ntpd keeps saying in my daemon.log "modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6" so somehow it thinks ipv6 is still enabled which it isn't, how may I fix this?
* MilhousePunkRock crosses fingers
<chemicalvamp> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes
<chemicalvamp> didnt work
<MilhousePunkRock> same resolve issue?
<chemicalvamp> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Let me try something
<ffffu> what's the problem
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13643/
<chemicalvamp> ffffu, do you know what im trying to do?
<ffffu> yeah..are you on the network?
<ffffu> ifconfig
<ffffu> or ping www.google.com
<chemicalvamp> yes my wlan0 is showing, but ping www.google.com failed
<ffffu> you using wireless ?
<chemicalvamp> yes
<ffffu> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ffffu> do u see anything
<chemicalvamp> yes, the network im connected to
<ffffu> haha u are not conencted yet
<ffffu> but you see the network right..hmm what wireless card u using
<chemicalvamp> okie
<ffffu> lspci
<chemicalvamp> oh god that command.. 1 sec
<ffffu> do you find your wireless card's name in the list?
<chemicalvamp> ive never seen it in tere
<ffffu> its a pci wireless card right?
<chemicalvamp> <--- laptop
<chemicalvamp> so i dk
<ffffu> okok nvmind
<ffffu> you want manual way or gui way
<ffffu> manual way to set up your network
<ffffu> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<chemicalvamp> my network needs to be manualy set up with wlassistant.. so manual i guess.. i have all the stuff i need to do it
<ffffu> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces (nano easier to use)
<ffffu> find the line auto wlan0
<ffffu> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ffffu> put in "wireless-essid xxxxxxxx"
<ffffu> and "wireless-key xxxxxxxx"
<ffffu> essid is where u see in iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ffffu> following so far?
<chemicalvamp> so substitute the x's with what i find in the scanning ting?
<ffffu> yes.. hey does the network have WEP key on ?
<ffffu> if it does, you must get the key its in hexidecimal format or acsi
<chemicalvamp> encryption key:off
<ffffu> oh ok then don't need to put the line wireless-key xxxx
<ffffu> just put wireless-essid
<ffffu> xxx
<ffffu> wireless-essid xxxx
<ffffu> after that sudo ifdown wlan0
<ffffu> sudo ifup wlan0
<chemicalvamp> one sec, how do i add that first thing in
<ffffu> are u in vi or nano?
<ffffu> use nano
<chemicalvamp> nano
<ffffu> vi us difficult
<ffffu> press enter on the line below iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ffffu> press Ctrl X to save and exit
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: ffffu has a point there, why not just copy edgy's /etc/network/interfaces over to Feisty?
<chemicalvamp> cuz this info isnt in either
<ffffu> !!! u have one? that's easier
<chemicalvamp> there both identical
<chemicalvamp> i checked it
<chemicalvamp> ESSID:"gilley network" is whats displayed n scanning
<root> hello
<ffffu> wireless assistance manager doesn't edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: In that case it's not an issue with the network/interfaces
<ffffu> which mean to say u need to run wireless assistance manger to connect everytime..until u edit that file
<chemicalvamp> so we continue?
<chemicalvamp> ESSID:"gilley network" quotes no quotes?
<ffffu> try ifup and ifdown to see if u can accquire network ip
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: I think it doesnt even matter...
<ffffu> no qutes
<ffffu> put
<se7en11> anybody know how to play vcd files .dat ?
<chemicalvamp> ok whats after that?
<ffffu> wireless-essid gilley network
<dany_21> se7en11: give vlc a try
<ffffu> hey maybe got quote
<se7en11> no
<ubuntura> se7en11 using kplayer software
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Let me check mine, one second
<chemicalvamp> ok quotes in
<chemicalvamp> what next
<ffffu> sudo ifdown wlan0
<ffffu> sudo ifup wlan0
<ffffu> then ifconfig
<chemicalvamp> save this and run those or put those in it?
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: without quote
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: its wireless-essid gilley network
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Confirmed, no quotes
<ffffu> save it
<ffffu> nooooooooo
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: save it.. don't put the sudo ifdown and up into the file
<MilhousePunkRock> I doubt that spaces are allowed, not sure though
<ffffu> do it at the terminal
<se7en11> ubuntura: kplayer
<chemicalvamp> got that
<ubuntura> se7en11 kplayer (the media player for linux kde desktop)
<chemicalvamp> root@ubuntu:/# sudo ifdown wlan0 (displayed) ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: don't worry about that
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: sudo ifup wlan0
<chemicalvamp> said the same thing
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: I think you need to exit the chroot again and mount /var like you mounted the other directories
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a program that lets a linux computer show up on My Network Places in windows?
<MilhousePunkRock> dettoaltrimenti: Samba
<ffffu> not sure if you got the drivers installed..hm
<MilhousePunkRock> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<chemicalvamp> so type exit?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes
<ffffu> iwlist (tab tab) whos what?
<ffffu> iwlist (tab tab) shows what?
<ffffu> i mean
<ffffu> nvmind
<ffffu> ifup (tabtab)
<chemicalvamp> huh?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Mount /var
<MilhousePunkRock> and chroot again
<ffffu> type that command and press tab without pressing enter
<ffffu> does it show ath0   eth0   eth1   eth2   lo     wlan0 or something
<chemicalvamp> mount -t none -o bind /var /mnt/hda1/proc    ?
<chemicalvamp> var* not proc
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yes
<johey> How can I make digiKam start when inserting my camera into a USB port? Currently, it just offers me to open in new window or do nothing. However, the icon is a camera and KDE-demon calls the device "USB Imaging Interface".
<chemicalvamp> done
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Chroot again
<pollyo> johey: Isn't there an option to add programs to the selection it gives you?
<chemicalvamp> sudo chroot /mnt/hda1
<chemicalvamp> now what
<MilhousePunkRock> su
<chemicalvamp> oops
<johey> pollyo: Yes there is... Hm.
<johey> pollyo: I can try that one.
<chemicalvamp> lol exit and do it again
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: nvm, just type su
<MilhousePunkRock> "su"
<chemicalvamp> sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 su entered
<ubuntura> when i start x the kde will start automaitic how to make x (startx) start non start kde ????
<chemicalvamp> i dont get it.. i ping google in root@ubuntu:/# and i get nothing
<pollyo> BBL
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: i think u need to first find out what's ur wireless card by typing lspci ..
<chemicalvamp> but ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dies it perfectly
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: seems to me its not detected
<chemicalvamp> are we encountering the same problems i had running fiesty?
<ffffu> huh what's the situation? u using edgy or fiesty
<ffffu> upgrade or
<ffffu> fresh installation
<chemicalvamp> fiesty is /mnt/hda1
<Dusk_> my kaffeine player doesn't show subtitles
<chemicalvamp> right now im talking to you thru a live cd
<Dusk_>  it's chosen but it doesn't show
<Dusk_> it used to show
<ffffu> oic
<Dusk_> but all of a sudden it stopped showing subtitles
<ffffu> why are u connecting to net first during installation
<natsume_> Dusk
<chemicalvamp> lspci = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13646/
<natsume_> reinstall kaffiene
<Dusk_> natsume_: i reinstalled
<MilhousePunkRock> johey: What you are looking for might be in the notifications section in settings
<Dusk_> natsume_: but it's same
<ubuntura> what is *.so files ?
<ffffu> 05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<chemicalvamp> ah k
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Since it's recognised as an ethernet card, do you maybe have eth1?
<natsume_> just want to ask him same questio
<natsume_> hehehe
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: type "ifconfig"
<ubuntura> what is *.so files ?
<chemicalvamp> i have in if config eth0 lo and wlan0
<ffffu> could it be the modules not loaded
<lotusleaf> I followed the instructions on the wiki on disabling ipv6, and while it is disabled, ntpd keeps saying in my daemon.log "modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6" so somehow it thinks ipv6 is still enabled which it isn't, how may I fix this?
<ffffu> for the wireless?
<chemicalvamp> in fiesty, wlan0 isnt even there
<natsume_> ubuntu iso = image
<chemicalvamp> typing ifconfig wlan0 up says device not found or somehting like that
<natsume_> ubuntu iso =complete image of cdirom
<natsume_> try ifconfig eth1
<ffffu> lemme figure out what are the modules for this card
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: type just "ifconfig" that should show you all cards
<chemicalvamp> ifconfig eth0 does not disply the right MAC address
<johey> When choosing to start digiKam on camera connection, it automatically makes this command line: 'digikam -caption "%c" %i %m'. However, when launching that, I just get an error message (translated into English from Swedish) "Error - Kio run: The file or directory / doesn't exist".
<chemicalvamp> wlan0 shows the right MAC (i know)
<ubuntura> not iso
<ubuntura> so
<johey> What are those %i and %m options?
<ubuntura> the so files
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: can u type lsmod | grep rtl8187
<ffffu> chemicalvamp: if nothing type lsmod | grep rtl
<ffffu> if nothign means your rtl8187 module not loaded
<chemicalvamp> done, didnt display anything
<ffffu> can try typing modprobe rtl8187
<ffffu> and try lsmod | grep rtl
<ffffu> if its loaded
<ffffu> try sudo ifup wlan0
<chemicalvamp> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ffffu> ah
<ffffu> did u sudo ?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: I really wonder why the network won't work inside the chroot, I am just upgrading my gentoo from kubuntu
<ffffu> sudo modprobe rtl8187
<chemicalvamp> sudo sad the same thing
<natsume_> it's a dynamic shared object
<natsume_> i guess
<natsume_> hehehe
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: Remember he is chroot'ed
<natsume_> not really sure
<ffffu> do a modprobe -l | grep rtl
<chemicalvamp> same
<ffffu> ooooo
<ffffu> can he chroot to default?
<cuco> chemicalvamp: resolv.conf available on the chroot? /proc?
<ffffu> MihousePu: how do u chroot back to default ?
<MilhousePunkRock> exit
<ffffu> somehow.. u need to modprobe rtl8187
<ffffu> that could enable ur wireless..
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: But outside the chroot he is on the live cd, where the wifi works
<chemicalvamp> do you want the !paste of my ls /proc?
<ffffu> Oh
<chemicalvamp> i dont see a resolv in ls /proc
<cuco> chemicalvamp: /etc/resolv.conf
<chemicalvamp> u want me to nano it or what
<cuco> does it exists?
<cuco> it should containt the same as the one outside the chroot
<chemicalvamp> resolvconf
<cuco> chemicalvamp: in the chroot, ping 64.233.187.99 (i want to see if this is a dns problem)
<hnsn> hello friends!!
<chemicalvamp> nano /etc/resolv.conf brings up an empty
<yaccin> yay tastymenu 0.7 \o/
<themijs> amai amai
<chemicalvamp> its pining
<chemicalvamp> ping is spamming me, how do i make it stop?
<ffffu> ctrl - c
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Ctrl-C
<chemicalvamp> k
<chemicalvamp> --- 64.233.187.99 ping statistics ---
<chemicalvamp> 52 packets transmitted, 0 received, +48 errors, 100% packet loss, time 51009ms
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: 100% packet loss doesn't sound too good
<chemicalvamp> or the 48 errors
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: We could copy your edgy's resolv.conf over to feisty and chroot again
<chemicalvamp> worth a try i say
<chemicalvamp> i dont know the commands tho
<ffffu> what are u doing, why are u trying to load you fiesty setting when in a live cd?
<MilhousePunkRock> ffffu: His wifi does not work in the installed Feisty, but inside his Live Edgy
<chemicalvamp> no we wanna put the live cd setting into fiesty right?
<ffffu> oic
<MilhousePunkRock> is it /etc/resolv.conf?
<johey> When trying to start digiKam by inserting the camera, it says it cannot start because file or directory / doesn't exist. Why? What is the difference from starting it by the K menu?
<ffffu> hmm sounds like a funny way to troubleshoot his wifi
<chemicalvamp> there is one line in live cd's resolv.conf
<chemicalvamp> nameserver
<ffffu> i would boot in fiesty and see if its a drivers/modules problem, or is it settings
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Exit
<chemicalvamp> fiesty resolv.conf is empty
<chemicalvamp> shoud i paste the line from live cd?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: And then "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/hda1/etc/resolv.conf"
<chemicalvamp> k now sudo chroot /mnt/hda1 su   ?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Yup
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: DoomStick?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  rules!
<linopil> any one using virtualization with INTEL VT MB?
<nazgjunk> hey, how'd i get applications to open web links in firefox instead of in konqueror?
<nazgjunk> copy/pasting is getting a bit annoying
<c1|freaky> hi all. where can i change the behaviour when clicking on symbols like the ones on the desktop? i dont want one-click-execution ... instead i want it like in windows with doubleclick so i have the chance to press DEL to remove icons etc.
<linopil> nazgjunk,  you mean from chat app
<linopil> or?
<MilhousePunkRock> nazgjunk: Default applications in the settings centre
<nazgjunk> linopil, for instance
<linopil> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<nazgjunk> looks like fun
<linopil> ^^
* nazgjunk tries
<ffffu> c1|freaky: go systems-->mouse/keyboard-->singleclick change to doubleclick
<MilhousePunkRock> c1|freaky: I think that's in the settings too
<ffffu> c1|freaky: go system settings -->mouse/keyboard-->singleclick change to doubleclick
<c1|freaky> thx :D
<chemicalvamp> ok now what?
<MilhousePunkRock> c1|freaky: Alternatively, you can "draw" little squares around obkects to highlight them
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: apt-get update
<chemicalvamp> hey there we go
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: PLEEEEEASE tell me it's resolving now
<chemicalvamp> oh yes its going xD
<MilhousePunkRock> \o/
<chemicalvamp> so this is all fiesty then huh?
<chemicalvamp> we should document what we did dont you think?
<nazgjunk> yay, it's working just fine
<MilhousePunkRock> well, one problem solved, a thousand remaining...
<liam> lol
<chemicalvamp> only a thousand?
<ffffu> hey goodluck
<ffffu> i gtg
<chemicalvamp> i bet i hit every one of them
<chemicalvamp> thvvm
<chemicalvamp> thanks very very much
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No, _I_ wanted to use your edgy's resolv.conf in the first place, Hobbsee said we wouldn't need to
<liam> i hit all the problems when i installed fiesty
<chemicalvamp> its all good
<chemicalvamp> ok updates are in
<MilhousePunkRock> Why the hedge is everyone saying "Fiesty" when it's called "Feisty"?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: apt-get dist-upgrade
<liam> cause i cant spell :)
<chemicalvamp> erm lol
<chemicalvamp> 739 upgraded 78 new 3 removed
<chemicalvamp> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<MilhousePunkRock> liam: You are not alone with that..
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: LoL
<liam> that makes me feel better!
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock 692mb it comes to
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: sure you cant install anything on the live CD
<chemicalvamp> you can install stuff on live cd, it goes to ram.. but you lose it all when you reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: What about exiting once again, and unmounting /var again?
<chemicalvamp> maybe its permisions?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: But as we mounted the cd's /var, you cannot... because you cant write on the cd
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: no
<chemicalvamp> ok then tell me what to do
<MilhousePunkRock> Permissions are not the answer to all Linux questions... ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> exit
<chemicalvamp> k
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo umount /dev/hda1/var
<MilhousePunkRock> sudo chroot /dev/hda1 su
<MilhousePunkRock> apt-get update
<chemicalvamp> umount: /dev/hda1/var: Not a directory
<MilhousePunkRock> apt-get dist-upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Right... sudo umount /mnt/hda1/var
<MilhousePunkRock> Better?
<chemicalvamp> if we used the cds var, it wouldnt be hda would it?
<chemicalvamp> yes lol
* MilhousePunkRock needs to start a washing machine, hang on a sec
<chemicalvamp> ok well i say somebody with this in mind should write it down and post it
<chemicalvamp> 209 upgraded, 11 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<vio> hiya guys
<vio> is this the place i can ask for help?
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: Yes, go ahead... I am in a helpy mood...
<vio> just need to know what to type to get the "unofficial ati drivers" the kind i need is  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: There is no guarantee that it will work after the updates though...
<MilhousePunkRock> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vio> thx ^^,
<vio> another quicky.. berly and compiz.. how do i install that?
<chemicalvamp> yeah well it'de be less of a wase of time then the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade i did
<MilhousePunkRock> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vio> thx :DD
<vio> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: The bot is triggered with !keyword
<vio> yeah i figured it out
<chemicalvamp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ded_> dans kdevelop comment regenerer ma classe de dialog quand j ai modifier le .ui dans qt sans effacer mes slots deja implementer?
<MilhousePunkRock> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> ded_: English please
<chemicalvamp> this one is funny
<MilhousePunkRock> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chemicalvamp> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ded_> sorry
<vio> i've used it before just wasted lots of time finding drivers.. so i figured i'd ask this time
<chijin> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vio> how can i check what kind of version i have of ubuntu?
<vio> not sure if it is 6.10
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You know about the Firefox/Iceweasel issue in Debian?
<Jucato> vio: "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock no im pretty new
<vio> ty
<vio> damn.. u guys are helpful ^^,
<supernix> anyone know of a good gui for configuring apache or something free that is like cpanel ?
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock what was it>
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Well, Firefox and/or the Mozilla foundation does not fit Debian's license... So they renamed Firefox Iceweasel
<ded_>  in kdevelop how to regenerate dialog underclass from qt ui without delete implemented slot?
<chemicalvamp> weird
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock, so you think you'll write a how-to for what we did?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: How's the download going?
<vio> how do i become root?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: No
<chemicalvamp> 16%
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: Why would you want to do that?
<vio> in console
<vio> to install beryl
<liam> sudo before your command
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: sudo command
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock you should, you remember what we had to do right?
<vio> thx
<mefisto__> anyone using amarok to download podcasts?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Well, that's plain linux basics... And still, we don't know if it will help at all...
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: I am much to lazy to write howto's
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock well lets say it does :)
<vio> i get chmod 755 beryl-setup
<vio> i mean i get opearation not permitted
<vio> when i type that
<MilhousePunkRock> I always thought about putting up some kind of blog or something to keep track of what I did with Linux so far
<chemicalvamp> sudo chmod 755 beryl-setup?
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: Try "sudo chmod 755 beryl-setup" instead
<vio> tryin*
<vio> ok.. i think i worked..
<MilhousePunkRock> isnt beryl in the repos by now?
<chemicalvamp> well i have to work in 4 hours.. so looks like i pulled an all nighter lol
<mefisto__> whenever amarok is downloading a podcast, the progress meter stops at 44%, although it seems to continue downloading. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?
<vio> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vio> what is xgl?
<vio> ^
<sonoftheclayr> mefisto__: #amarok
<mefisto__> thanks sonoftheclayr
<chemicalvamp> does linux have a .wmv player?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: You got jabber, msn, icq or aim? Unlike most others, I am not here all day, in case more issues appear...
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<vio> question: can i use the installer from atiamd.com ?
<chemicalvamp> i got yahoo, msn and aim
<MilhousePunkRock> vio: You shouldn't, I am sure there is a kubuntu package for your ATI card
<chemicalvamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chemicalvamp> i had to do it too
<chemicalvamp> its pretty easy to do
<vio> !ati
<vio> hmm
<vio> strange
<vio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chemicalvamp> bot like me more
<chemicalvamp> ^
<sonoftheclayr> does anyone have their wireless set to connect on startup in feisty?
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Me
<chemicalvamp> sonoftheclayr.. grrr mine never detected it
<sonoftheclayr> i have to set the essid every time i boot up and connect it
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: I think you can set that in the options, on the other hand, someone said the network manager does not touch your /etc/network/interfaces
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock you think that could have been what kept mine from going all those times?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Unlikely, since your device wasn't even there
<sonoftheclayr> MilhousePunkRock i have but it doesn't work, it does inedgy though, i think i should file a bug report
<chemicalvamp> oh right lol
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Do you have your ESSID hidden?
<sonoftheclayr> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Well, I don't. No use anyway, since a scan will reveal that...
<sonoftheclayr> i only made it hidden because they were picking it up at the community house and it must've been confusing some non-techno people
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: That's not your problem, is it?
<sonoftheclayr> no
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Progress?
<chemicalvamp> 42%
<chemicalvamp> download is steady 60.3
<steven_> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: That's kinda slow...
<chemicalvamp> not my internet so i dont care :)
<sonoftheclayr> will knetworkmanager automatically connect it?
<steven_> has anybody managed to use a dlink wireless network adapter who can help me please
<chemicalvamp> theres a campus router within range from tere library, bad signal
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, no, more wireless troubles...
<steven_> indeed
<chemicalvamp> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: What chipset
<MilhousePunkRock> ?
<sonoftheclayr> steven_: i have a dlink dwl g630 firmware e1 (i think) i connected it using the madwifi drivers
<steven_> the usb dongle is a d-link DWL-G122 hardware version C1
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: Let's start simple, type "lsusb" and look for "DLink" in the output
<steven_> ok lets go
<MilhousePunkRock> I have pretty high hopes that DLink uses Atheros chips in all their devices, so it shouldn't be too hard with madwifi
<steven_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System
<sonoftheclayr> MilhousePunkRock: my other wireless card wich is the same as mine but diferent firmware uses ralink
<steven_> from what ive seen on the net its a railink chip
<sonoftheclayr> steven_: i've configure a ralink chip before, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<steven_> the thing works and i get a list of available networks with wireless assistant on kde
<steven_> but cant connect to any of them
<steven_> version 6.10
<hans> Is there any special consideration that I must take with regard to Kubuntu when shopping for a camcorder?
<chemicalvamp> ohh i know how to fix this lol
<steven_> kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: What about this: http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_2.shtml
<steven_> let me check the link hold on
<sonoftheclayr> there's a good post on how to configure a ralink card in the forums, let me find it
<steven_> is there a command i can use to find out what my ubuntu is cos i think its edgy but not sure how to find out
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: We've just had that, let me scroll up and find it
<MilhousePunkRock> "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<sonoftheclayr> you can just go in to tty and it tells you at the login prompt, much faster
<sonoftheclayr> that post was for dapper though :'(
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Indeed
<linopil> how do I force after install a 3 runlevel because of bad resolution?
<MilhousePunkRock> I dont think it matters much, the /etc/network/interfaces is still the place to go
<steven_> ok its 6.10 edgy
<hans> Is there any special consideration that I must take with regard to Kubuntu when shopping for a camcorder?
<linopil> how do I catch stepbystep boot
<steven_> like i said it lists networks in wireless assitant it will connect but i then lose my usb modem connectio so how do i set up to use usb modem and wireless network as seperat things but both connected at same time
<steven_> if that makes sense
<chemicalvamp> steven_ i dont know if it will help but i can tell you how i fixed that on my notebook
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: No, it does not. You cannot be connected with two devices at the same time, AFAIK
<vio> :(
<steven_> bummer
<steven_> :(
<vio> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<steven_> thanks for the advice to all those that spoke to me on this you are to kind
<luke> another thing, every now and again my card disconnects and i have to mess about reconnecting it -sonoftheclayr, im going to get my nickname back brb
<chemicalvamp> steven_ did you get that?
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: I might be wrong though. But since noone corrected, I guess I am not
<steven_> i thought i read somewhere about configuring 2 connections but dont remeber the prob seems to be with domains
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: That might be a router thing, not sure if you can fix that
<vio>   Currently, there are only unstable SVN packages for Edgy Eft.?
<steven_> my isp gives me one whe i connect and my wireless connection uses a fixed domain
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: OK, within the same domain you cannot be connected twice for sure
<sonoftheclayr> it's not a router thing, the card connects fine in edgy and stays connected in edgy, this is the second time it's happened today and it always gets me at a bad time!
<steven_> so when i connect wireless i lose my isp domain and hence internet connection
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Until the final release, Feisty is testing... :-)
<sonoftheclayr> MilhousePunkRock: i know but it's just so fast and easy and cool and better
<sonoftheclayr> i'll file a bug report or two and see if it can be fixed before april 19 :)
<MilhousePunkRock> sonoftheclayr: Good luck...
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Progress?
<sonoftheclayr> hmmm...i have to figure out this new launchpad design first
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock about another half hour and it should be done
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: OK, I will check back then
<chemicalvamp> hopefully i wont be stuck at the dreadfull commnd prompt like i was before
<vio> why can't some1 make a easy gui for beryl?!
<sayers> it comes with one
<vio> it does?
<sayers> yes...
<alexandre> hello all
<vio> any link?
<sayers> iti s built in
<alexandre> when is kubuntu going to be released?
<steven_> hello alexandre
<vio> how do i execute?
<alexandre> the final version?
<sayers> It is already stable alexandre
<steven_> im using kubuntu 6.10 edgy and its stable
<vio> same... its good
<sonoftheclayr> i think it might be a problem with the madwifi drivers, i'll poke around there a bit
<alexandre> su it is worthy upgrade my 6.0?
<steven_> havnt use 6.0
<chemicalvamp> try a 7.04 desktop cd
<alexandre> ok
<sayers> Is there any built in tool that can alarm me after X amount of time ?
<sonoftheclayr> i'll be back, i'm recompiling some drivers
<waylandbill> feisty is still in beta. if you don't want beta instabilities, don't upgrade yet.
<alexandre> thanks for your advice
<chemicalvamp> !kalarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kalarm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> !info kalarm
<ubotu> kalarm: KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 642 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<sayers> alexandre: Feisty has only a few little bugs. It's comming out pretty soon to be our new stable release :)
<MilhousePunkRock> alexandre: There is no 6.0
<[pyro] > woo setting up kubuntu on a 6 drive raid 5 :)
<[pyro] > weeee
<alexandre> sorry 6.10
<steven_> anybody know what this means? X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<MilhousePunkRock> alexandre: Stick with that for another 3 weeks, then 7.04 is released
<chemicalvamp> how did you get that?
<steven_> typing in console sudo kedit /etc/network/interfaces
<waylandbill> I agree with MilhousePunkRock. Unless you're looking to be one of the bug triage persons, just hold off.
<vio> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<waylandbill> I have to go to install this 1GB memory chip. WOOO!
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: kedit seems to be a kde tool, either you use a cli editor or use "kdesu foo bar" on "run command" in kde
<steven_> i tried beryl but my graphics card is to crap
<holastickboy> anyone actually tried beryl
<sayers> yes its cool but not accutely productive.
<MilhousePunkRock> holastickboy: I did, next to unusable, but pretty
<holastickboy> lol, might give it a go
<steven_> thanks millhouse i think i need a decent graphics card anyway as i get a lot of xserver errors
<sayers> its good to impress some one
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: Getting better hardware to make things work is the windows approach, just work on making the existing hardware work in linux
* MilhousePunkRock is out now for a while, chemicalvamp, I will check back in about 30 minutes
<steven_> i managed to get glx working after 2 days at command line but its an old ati card and ati dont release the driver for it
<sayers> steven_: The ubuntu / kubuntu wiki couldve probably got you working in 20 minutes tops
<sayers> unless this is a really old card
<steven_> its radeon 7000 with 64 meg memory agp 8X
<sayers> Hell that aint old
<sayers> a 8mb card is old
<smile> hello linuxians
<sayers> Hio
<smile> did any one here use Cedega ?
<steven_> ati drivers start at the 9200 i think but it works good enough now
<sayers> steven_: there is a magical page and I will show you as long as you promise to love the Ubuntu wiki
<steven_> apart from occasionally i get sent back to the login screen for no reason
<steven_> tell me where the ubuntu wiki is as im new to ubuntu after getting fed up with mandriva
<sayers> steven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sayers> there is the link to what you want too :)
<holastickboy> smile: i have used it before
<steven_> a link to a wad of cash?
<smile> holastickboy: how to install and use it ?
<sayers> no better a working graphics card that costed you a wad of caash
<holastickboy> smile: i used the cvscedega about 1 1/2 years ago and i used it like i did wine, cvscedega programname.exe
<smile> holastickboy: wich games did u try ?
<holastickboy> smile: www.linux-gamers.net
<steven_> thanks sayers will try it out later but the fglrx driver was giving me probs when i used it before
<holastickboy> smile: at the time i was wanting to run steam on Linux, which actually worked nicely
<JuJuBee> I need help with iptables.  Im a noob.  I have squid/dansguarding/iptables on a server. One computer is set to use the server as gateway and all works fine (blocking, filtering...).  I set a second computer to use the server as gateway and cannot http to google, but can ping it.
<jann> hi. i'm having trouble with my power manager. there is the logo in the system tray, but it doesnt show the battery status. when i click on it, it opens but everything is gray and seems to be disabled. a while ago i did some acpi configuration with help of others here in the channel because (i thought) my fan wasnt working properly. the problem is that i dont know what we changed... any ideas how i can get back my power manager?
<sayers> steven_: I think you fubar-ed it to where it'd be easier to start fresh
<sayers> jann: Who made your computer?
<smile> holastickboy: can i play NFS and GTA ?
<holastickboy> smile: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<holastickboy> smile: i dont know, i havent been current with cedega for some time now
<steven_> i totally removed fglrx so will follow giude on the link you gave me
<smile> holastickboy: ok .. thx a lot :-)
<sayers> cedega should be free :(
<jann> sayers: another problem, it was set together from different parts
<sayers> jann: Hm, well I will find the link that fixed my fan problem
<jann> sayers: cool, thanks
<sayers> jann: Towards the very bottom
<sayers> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75972
<renato> hi, I am having a problem with all usb thum drives, as soon as I plug them in, Kubuntu (6.10) automatically mounts them, but they are all readonly...??
<sayers> change its permissions ?
<holastickboy> sayers: i would like cedega to be free too, but they do a lot of work and its only $5
<sonoftheclayr> renato: what filesystem?
<holastickboy> sayers: if u want a free cedega, try http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<sayers> holastickboy: is there a list of all the games it works for?
<renato> I guess they are FAT, I can go and double check...
<jann> sayers: i think lm-sensors was what i installed the last time. before, the power manager worked...
<renato> this applies to everything from an USB key to a SD card... everything
<renato> I never formatted them, but I would be surprised  if it was something else than FAT
<sayers> holastickboy: you mean Wine?
<renato> (a camera does nto handle NTFS)
<sayers> jann: Run sudo pwmconfigure
<jann> sayers: ok
<holastickboy> sayers: well, cedega is slightly modified version of wine
<jann> sayers: pwmconfigure: command not found
<holastickboy> smile: sayers: here is a list of supported games for Cedega http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<sayers> wait I might of typed it wrong
<sayers> cedgea supoorts direct x and such not sure if wine does
<smile> holastickboy: so cedega isnt free!
<sayers> jann: sudo pwmconfig
<sonoftheclayr> renato: well?
<holastickboy> smile: not the binary version of Cedega, but the version that u can compile urself is,  http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<jann> sayers: same
<jann> sayers: With PwManager you can easily manage your passwords. (?)
<sayers> jann: sudo pwmconfig
<sayers> exactly that
<jann> sayers: pwmconfig: command not found
<Ind[y] > What are the bad points of enabling Universe?
<sayers> jann: did you use sudo and have you installed lm-sensors to check type sensors-detect or sensors
<renato> sonoftheclayr: for some strange reason, now I can read and write from those thumb drives... this makes little sense
<renato> me <- puzzled
<sonoftheclayr> renato weird, im puzzled too
<jann> sayers: i ran it in sudo, lm-sensors is not installed though. do i need to use the power manager?
<sayers> jann: yes
<jann> ok
<jann> sayers: ok, now pwmconfig says this: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<jann> and sensors: Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<sayers> jann: you have to run sudo for all this A and b you must run sudo sensors-detect first
<jann> ok
<jann> sayers: sensors-detect: Sorry, no chips were detected. (after answering yes everytime)
<sayers> jann: none at all?
<jann> sayers: thats what it says
<jann> sayers: the only thing is: Client found at address 0x69
<jann> on SMBus I801 adapter at 1400
<sayers> Did it ask you to write that to a file?
<jann> no
<sayers> "Do you want to add these lines to /etc/modules automatically? (yes/NO)"
<lotusleaf> I followed the instructions on the wiki on disabling ipv6, and while it is disabled, ntpd keeps saying in my daemon.log "modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6" so somehow it thinks ipv6 is still enabled which it isn't, how may I fix this?
<jann> sayers: seems that i didnt get to that question
<sayers> jann: try it again make sure to use sudo. there has to be atleast ONE thing it finds or I have no clue how your computer is even on right now
<soon> join #wireless
<emil_p8> hello all
<jann> sayers: Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.
<jann> (running it agai)
<jann> again
<chemicalvamp> woot chroot feisty update is complete
<sayers> jann: now type sensors -f if you use Ferinheit or sensors
<sayers> chemicalvamp: i am doing that right now ;)
<vio> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chemicalvamp> hehe i think mine may have been a lil more complex.. i dk tho
<emil_p8> I have a problem with my edgy>feisty update. I get no more the desktop device icons, except if i mount them manually. BTW all my /dev/hd* became /dev/sd*. Any help?
<chemicalvamp> nope mine was custom
<sayers> What is the command to make somthing a .sh , what is the first line I mean, what does it have to import / include?
<chemicalvamp> i didnt follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<sayers> # !bin or somthing like that?
<jann> sayers: Can't access procfs/sysfs file | Unable to find i2c bus information;
<chemicalvamp> i dk, i had 2 gurus helpme
<vio> fuck... i installed the "xorg-driver-fglrx" drivers ...
<sayers> jann: oh wait you have to restart the computer so it loads the module
<sayers> vio: uninstall them :S
<vio> how?
<jann> sayers: but i think i didnt change anything so far
<sayers> vio: look further on the down the page
<vio> k
<jann> sayers: it just said "Module `i2c-i801' already loaded."
<sayers> jann: I dont know it's worth a try
<jann> ok
<sayers> jann: You can pray
<jann> ;)
<chemicalvamp> sayers i had to mount -t none -o bind /tmp /mnt/hda1/tmp same with dev, proc, and var
<jann> sayers: which file was it where the entries are written to?
<sayers> jann: /etc/modules
<sayers> chemicalvamp: heh
<soon> My IBM T60 laptop has a bluetooth integrated. I can find it in the BIOS setup (its enabled), I can see it in #dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13654/ but I cannot find it anywhere else, such as lsusb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13638/  and finally hcitool dev is empty (no devices). Im STUCK !!!
<chemicalvamp> sayers, by the way, i had feisty installed on hda1, only had internet on live cd
<soon> I'm not having any luck and not much help - any BT gurus around?
<chemicalvamp> sayers it was in total like a 10 hour ordeal
<vio> i have succesfully installed beryl but i installed the wrong driver (xorg-driver-fglrx), i can uninstall it by: " sudo apt-get remove fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-kernel fglrx-kernel-$(uname -r) " what drivers do i then need to get the beryl working?
<vio> yeah.. im a newbie
<lotusleaf> vio, #ubuntu-effects may prove useful
<Photon> hi
<Photon> ive downloaded KDevelop on my desktop
<Photon> how can i install it on Kubuntu?
<vio> they seem not to answer
<Photon> tell me Step By Step
<lotusleaf> vio, repeat your question every 30 mins to 1 hr until they do :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Is there no package for it in adept?
<lotusleaf> vio, see also ubuntuforums.org
<Photon> no....
<Photon> please just tell me step by step
<clemyeats> vio: did you try envy ?
<vio> clemyeats, nope
<MilhousePunkRock> did you search for a different repo that might have it, Photon?
<clemyeats> Photon: try "sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<Photon> i tried..doesnt work....
<clemyeats> vio: check "Alberto Milone"'s website on the internet. He's written envy 0.9.1 (with a GUI).. it downloads and installs the latest ATI/Nvidia drivers for your card.
<vio> ah.. yeah.. heard about it.. but will it work with beryl?
<Photon> how can i install a thing that i downloaded?????!?!?!??!?
<clemyeats> Photon: you need to come with error messages, you can't just say "it didn't work".
<Photon> .....
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Basically untar, configure, make, make install
<Photon> Reading package lists... Done
<Photon> Building dependency tree
<Photon> Reading state information... Done
<Photon> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop
<sayers> Photon: if you have to ask #irc for each question how are you going to catch your own fish
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyone noticed when chemicalvamp left?
<Photon> u happy?
<clemyeats> yes
<Photon> nice
<clemyeats> and you ?
<Photon> yep....
<clemyeats> cool.. now you might not have the right repositories set up..
<Photon> tell me step by step
<linopil> \o
<Photon> \o/
<linopil> I installed ubuntu on MSvirtualPC2007
<Eyeless> is there a handy app for synchronizing my laptop with my desktop-computer? (ie i want both computers to have the latest versions of the files in my work-folder)
<Eyeless> prefably with the least possible amount of work :D
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<clemyeats> Photon: kdevelop is in the Ubuntu repositories, so it's just a matter of having these right. Can you check the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<Photon> installing an application in linux is really a pain...
<sayers> Photon: Yep it sucks , now stop complaining and leave.
<Eyeless> Photon: no it isnt :P
<clemyeats> Photon: on the contrary, it's quite trivial.
<Photon> am a linux noob, ive just installed it yesturaday...and now i want an IDE which is KDevelop
<sayers> The problem is you cant read
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: No, always use what your package manager offers. See, it is there, in universe. Just enable that and off you go
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: If you don't know how to set up something from source, don't
<sayers> Linux is more doccumented then anything you will ever see. use it to your advantage
<Photon> people, just tell me how to install? thanks...
<clemyeats> Photon: you need to uncomment the universe repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then update APT then you can install kdevelop.
<Photon> how? step by step
<Eyeless> Photon: go into aptitude, search for kdevelop, klick install and of you go
<MilhousePunkRock> Eyeless: Tell me if you find something, would be a nice extra if it synched mails too...
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Kubuntu I assume?
<Photon> yup
<clemyeats> Photon: you need basic knowledge about APT, Adept and repositories, let me find a tutorial.
<Photon> step by step in numbers please
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Click on the K in the lower left, click on system and there on adept manager
<Photon> done
<Eyeless> MilhousePunkRock: yep,  it could be done with some scripts and rsync, but thats more work than i want to do atm.
<MilhousePunkRock> Eyeless: If you ever feel like creating it, let me know, I'd be the happiest guy to test it
<renato> hi, I have tried to install ntfs-3g in order to install an external NTFS formatted drive. the posint is that, even when I have installed it, the new drive still gets recognised as of thype ntfs, at the opposite of fuse and it is still read only. Has anybody nay ewxperience with that?
<Photon> whats next???...
<MilhousePunkRock> Click on the adept menu, and "manage sources" or whatever sounds alike...
<Photon> ok then...
<sayers> Is there an alarm for the Terminal? I do not have acess to Apt right now
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: I assume you are not on Feisty yet with the latest adept?
<clemyeats> Photon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, someone else needs to tell you how to enable the universe repository, I see there were changes here so I cannot guide you step by step on this one
<Photon> k nevermind forget it....
<Photon> thanks anyway for the help
<Photon> :)
<Photon> bye
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: It's simple, hang on
<Photon> ...
<MilhousePunkRock> Could someone with the old fashioned adept please tell Photon how to enable universe?
<Photon> i have downloaded the new kubuntu yesturday...
<clemyeats> Photon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu (isn't that guide good enough ?)
<Photon> i have adept 2.1
<clemyeats> oh...
<clemyeats> well I can guide you through the command line.
<Photon> thx
<keyo> Hi, do any of you know about tv capture cards
<MilhousePunkRock> clemyeats: Probably not...
<clemyeats> Photon: you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<renato> hi, anybody knows how to use ntfs-3g?
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: 2.1 Cruiser? That sounds like mine...
<MilhousePunkRock> renato: What do you need to know?
<Photon> yup
<Photon> 2.1 cruiser
<MilhousePunkRock> renato: IIRC you run it as a module and it enables you to mount NTFS drives with write access
<renato> well, I have installed it using apt-get, but my drives are still type ntfs (and readonly) unstead of fuse
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Did you find that "manage sources"?
<renato> what is the module name supposed to be?
<Photon> manage repositories...
<MilhousePunkRock> renato: Honestly, I don't know, I have never added any modules manually to Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Great, click on it, what does it bring up
<Photon> links..
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: See, your adept is older than mine. Nevertheless, do you see anything greyed out?
<Photon> yep
<Photon> comments
<MilhousePunkRock> should be a complete line, containing universe
<Photon> yup found that
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Highlight it and click enable at the bottom
<Photon> there are two links: dep and dep-src
<Photon> i mean deb*
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Take both of them. I assume the -src will get the source codes for you too. Won't harm
<Photon> ok done enabled them both
<Photon> now...
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Now click on that green arrow circle that says "Get updates"
<MilhousePunkRock> Or whatever it is
<Photon> clicked..
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: That's gonna take a moment, after that, you can search for kdevelop in that search field
<Photon> ok :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Most likely a warning sign will show up next to the clock, telling you there are updates
<Photon> yup
<Photon> ill Full Upgrade
<Photon> but i still didnt find Kdevelop i searched
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: So you did not click on apply after you enabled universe?!?!
<Photon> ops...hehe
<crazy_bus> is there a quick way to convert multiple images into tiff images?
<Photon> sorry... :P now checking for updates
<grunt> hi there
<malcher> hi i want to install alsa, but i need it with the option --with-cards=intel8x0... how can i say this to adept?
<Photon> hi grunt
<malcher> or, generally spoken... how can i give adept a flag?
<grunt> im having problem with kubuntu installer. it refuses to detect my sata2 hdd
<Photon> MilhousePunkRock: hes the man
<grunt> i dl-ed latest dvd installer, i'd really like to use it :/
<MilhousePunkRock> malcher: Adept does not compile stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Working now?
<Photon> still downloading...
<malcher> i know MilhousePunkRock.. but is it possible with which flags the packages from adept where compiled MilhousePunkRock?
<malcher> +to see :D
<MilhousePunkRock> malcher: Probably, but I wouldnt know how
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: But you found kdevelop by now?
<Photon> wait...
<malcher> okay.. but thanks anyway... i accidently uninstalled my alsa ans since that it doesn't work anymore.. even if i reinstall it..
<Photon> YAY Found it
<malcher> but as it worked before, i'm convinced the packages offered by adept are configured for my soundcard
<Photon> i should download kdevelop3? or just kdevelop?
<Photon> THANKS A BILLION MilhousePunkRock
<malcher> hm, it seems my system is missing the right module, i see...
<grunt> anyone had problems with sata2 and kubuntu installer?
<malcher> grunt: sry, i use pata on my laptop :/
<grunt> worth to notice that some other distros fail the same way as well
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: You are welcome... Since you just started, time to get familiar with the wiki, it will have answers to most of your questions... Always try to install stuff from adept/apt-get
<Photon> okay... :D :D :D
<sh4rk0> hello
<Photon> hello sh4rk0
<Photon> how are you
<sh4rk0> fine thk you. And you Photon ??
<Photon> am good :D
<Photon> MilhousePunkRock: ive just started using linux but not computers ;P
<Photon> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: Yeah, I figured that. Downloading an "installer" and installing it is really the windows-way.
<MilhousePunkRock> Photon: What you got was probably a tarball of the source code, sure you could have compiled it yourself, but it's not something I would recommend to begin with.
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp!
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock hey
<sh4rk0> #kubuntu fr ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sh4rk0> merci
<chemicalvamp> MilhousePunkRock well im all updated, but still dont have a wireless card
<chemicalvamp> what did we do in chroot that fixed the internet?
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: so you are live again?
<chemicalvamp> yup
<MilhousePunkRock> chemicalvamp: Well, the resolv.conf should still be there. And even if not, that can't be the reason why your card isnt there
<Photon> ok i gtg Thanks MilhousePunkRock for all the help :D
<Photon> bye...
<chemicalvamp> i checked that, it didnt chage
<jann> sayers: back again. another guess: acpi gives me "No support for device type: battery" could it be that the battery module is not loaded? what would i have to do to load it manually?
<chemicalvamp> #ubuntu+1
<MilhousePunkRock> rc-update battery add, jann
<neonlinux> hi all
<neonlinux> whats the wrapper used to make gtk apps look like kde apps in kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> if things work like that in kbuntu too
<jann> MilhousePunkRock: i didnt understand that
<jann> is that a command line?
<MilhousePunkRock> on a shell, type "rc-update battery add default"
<jann> ah ok
<MilhousePunkRock> jann: Not sure if that works though
<jann> MilhousePunkRock: rc-update: command not found
<MilhousePunkRock> jann: maybe with a sudo infront
<jann> MilhousePunkRock: nope...
<MilhousePunkRock> jann: OK, things roll differently here then...
<jann> ;)
<jann> anybody else
<jann> ?
<malcher> jann: in kubuntu, it is calles update-rc.d
<malcher> rc-update is gentoo (at least it is implemented in gentoo)
<jann> ah
<malcher> see the help/man page for further instructions
<jann> malcher: but this has to do with acpi?
<malcher> i don't know... i just saw you weren't finding rc-update :)
<malcher> but sry, i have to go now :/
<jann> ok, thanks
<roux> hi
<roux> nessuno parla italiano?
<ubuntu__> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> !it > roux
<roux> ciao amici kubuntisti
<jann> #kubuntu-de
<jann> oops
<DJAnubis> man
<gissi> Good day all. Anyone had problems with Kontact on Feisty? I'm using IMAP and every now and then I get some of my messages are being showed as "No Subject" but using a webmail for example I can read no problem.
<DJAnubis> I wonder if that bug that I found last night got reported
<grego_> my all screensavers dissapeared from screensaver options...
<grego_> which package can be responsible for this?
<gissi> Both subject and body are empty on Kontact by displayed on webmail (roundcube)
<VincentMX> hi
<grego_> anyone?
<DJAnubis> hello!
<DJAnubis> Konqueror has trouble with php download scripts, as those on http://www.filefront.com reflect
<Mena>  WHen i do route flush i get (NOt SUPPorettd)
<DJAnubis> that needs to be fixed, but I'm going to use ff now
<Mena> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: file a bug
<Mena>  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(
<linopil> has anyone succeded doing DVD repos for fast app installing?
<PhinnFort> Mena: stfu, and explain, mkay? ;)
<DJAnubis> PhinnFort: where can I do that?/
<JuJuBee> Can anybody here assist me with some basic iptables config?  #iptables is dormant...
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: either at bugs.launchpad.net or bugs.kde.org
<DJAnubis> crap
<DJAnubis> I have no time, I'm about to leave for florida
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: i messed with iptables some time ago, but I don't know more than what is in the man page
<Mena> ok , it i had a problem on my conection on linux and i do some commands and then when i do route flush to reset every thing its says NOT SUPPORTED
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: maybe ask someone in #kde to do it?
<Mena> i needed to reset and clear bec i had an error
<JuJuBee> PhinnFort : if you were successful, then that is more than me...
<Mena> So
<PhinnFort> Mena: sure you're flushing the right interface?
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: i was not succesfull, but that was mainly because of a bad NIC
<PhinnFort> :P
<Mena> ohhh do i must do route flush eth0
<JuJuBee> I have squid/dansguarding/iptables running on my server.  One of the workstations uses the server as its gateway successfully, but another does not.
<Eyeless> MilhousePunkRock: Unison seems like the best program if you want to synchronize folders between computers
<PhinnFort> Mena: maybe
<PhinnFort> Mena: and remember sudo in front
<Mena> ok
<Mena> but if didnt work
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: isn't that a problem with the client/workstation
<Mena> what the heck i suppoded to do ?
<Mena> s*
<Mena> reinstall kubuntu
<Mena> ehhhhhhhh
<JuJuBee> The workstation that is not successful can ping google.com but not http.
<PhinnFort> Mena: reboot should do the same as route flush
<PhinnFort> Mena: could you please explain a bit more?
<JuJuBee> I am not blocking google.
<Mena> heeeeehehe ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: like how do you connect (dhcp, static ip, etc)
<JuJuBee> I can access all web servers in the classroom, but nothing outside.
<Mena> i usualy use static
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: maybe use Wireshark/KSniffer to see what happens
<Mena> let me tell you i will try the command and if didnt work i will come ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: ok
<Mena> bec its a bout 10 hours or more more to solve this prolem
<Mena> beleive me
<JuJuBee> PhinnFort : I will look into them.
<Mena> i am not kedding
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: good luck :)
<Mena> BRB
<JuJuBee> PhinnFort : Do I install those on server?
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: depends
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: you should, to see what passes through
<linopil> has anyone succeded doing DVD repos for fast app installing?
<PhinnFort> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<PhinnFort> !iptables | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: look there too
<Daisuke_Ido> so when is the re-merged beryl-compiz going to be added to the feisty repos?  (i'm guessing once they get a package together)
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: when they release a merged package maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, but sometimes it takes a while longer than that :)
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: i don't think they've even decided on a name
<Daisuke_Ido> no matter
<hub_> hi
<In[d] y> How do I set root's password for MySQL?
<PhinnFort> !hi | hub_
<ubotu> hub_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PhinnFort> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hub_> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Coryl :)
<PhinnFort> hub_: ;)
* PhinnFort starts to like ubotu
<hub_> I installed Kubuntu is this beter than ubuntu ????
<PhinnFort> hub_: in my humble opinion, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> better is subjective, but if you prefer kde over gnome, you'll probably enjoy it more
<Daisuke_Ido> i know i do
<PhinnFort> hub_: the difference between plain ubuntu and Kubuntu, is that Kubuntu comes with KDE as default
<PhinnFort> and KDE is, as everyone should know by now, superior
<hub_> i have no Programs in very litle "Add/remove Program" who can i find a good source list ???????
<PhinnFort> hub_: use Adept manager or something instead
<PhinnFort> it's under "SYstem" i think
<jann> can i uninstall and reinstall acpi without problems?
<hub_> *sry for my bad englisch > wat is adept
<PhinnFort> hub_: Adept is the package manager for Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> jann: you should
<hub_> hmm i look
<PhinnFort> jann: can't think of a reason it shouldn't work, if you do it without rebooting
<PhinnFort> hub_: you can always hit alt+f2 and type in "kdesu adept_manager"
<hub_> ok
<hub_> okay but i installed from a kubuntu "CD"
<hub_> not DVD
<PhinnFort> hub_: ...and?
<dromer_> hi all, I just got my external usb-case and put a sata disk in it, connected it and it showes up in lsusb, but no automount, could it be I have the pins set wrong? (should be to master I think)
<hub_> and wen i add  a programs then is litle bit there
<hub_> by ubuntu is very viel.
<hub_> more*
<jann> PhinnFort: ok, thanks
<PhinnFort> hub_: what do you mean?
<PhinnFort> hub_: i'm sorry, my main language isn't english
<PhinnFort> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<hub_> wat do you speak ?
<PhinnFort> hub_: norwegian
<hub_> German ?
<PhinnFort> :D
<hub_> :(
<hub_> ^^
<jann> hub_: do you speak german?
<hub_> yes
<jann> -> #kubuntu-de
<hub_> okay thx
<SlimG> My 3Com 3crusb20075 wireless usb dongle won't work out-of-box with kubuntu beta install althou the wiki says it should work, it uses the zd1211 driver, anyone got a clue on what I have to do to make it work (ndiswrapper?)?
<PhinnFort> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PhinnFort> SlimG: you on amd64?
<hub_> bay bay ^^
<SlimG> PhinnFort: i386
<PhinnFort> hub_: bye;)
<PhinnFort> ok
<SlimG> PhinnFort: is ndiswrapper the only solution to that dongle?
<PhinnFort> SlimG: i'm not sure
<Mena> PhinnFort, see this plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13674/
<PhinnFort> SlimG: edgy?
<PhinnFort> or feisty=
<SlimG> Feisty
<SlimG> the new beta installation
<PhinnFort> Mena: 192.168.16.1 is your router?
<PhinnFort> SlimG: ok
<Mena> yes
<PhinnFort> Mena: then i don't see any problems with your route's
<PhinnFort> SlimG: did you follow this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Mena> okay but i cant conect
<PhinnFort> Mena: wireless or wired?
<Mena> why although i use same setting for xp and kubuntu
<Mena> wired
<Mena> i am not the router by the way
<PhinnFort> Mena: and youre sure your router isn't blocking certain mac's?
<PhinnFort> Mena: can you ping?
<PhinnFort> *you're
<Mena> yes the router
<PhinnFort> Mena: how about the interwebs?
<Mena> i tried to ping google but unkown host
<PhinnFort> Mena: i think your DNS is broken
<PhinnFort> Mena: try pinging 64.233.187.99
<PhinnFort> it's google
<Mena> yyou mean the numbers or else
<Mena> ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: DNS is the service that translates addresses like google.com into numbers like 64.233.187.99
<Mena> ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: if it works, can you please look into /etc/resolv.conf
<SlimG> PhinnFort: I haven't tried ndiswrapper yet since it seems like the zd1211 driver should do the trick, I've found some info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29, seems like there's some known fixable error in the driver, I'll have a look at it...
<PhinnFort> SlimG: can you do "dmesg | grep zd1211"
<PhinnFort> or just paste the output of dmesg
<Mena> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13677/
<kiwi__> what audio player plays mp3?
<PhinnFort> kiwi__: amarok
<PhinnFort> or juk
<PhinnFort> or noatun
<PhinnFort> noatun or amarok is recommended
<kiwi__> my amarok keeps crashing when i try to play my songs
<PhinnFort> kiwi__: ask in #amarok for help, or try another player, like juk or noatun
<PhinnFort> Mena: try pinging 213.131.66.246
<kiwi__> kk thnx
<taniusa> chisinau
<PhinnFort> from the b0rked box
<PhinnFort> taniusa: heh?
<Mena> ok then bec i must to reboot to linux
<PhinnFort> Mena: ah, ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: wait a sec, then
<taniusa> hthfhfhf
<Mena> ok
<PhinnFort> Mena: get the ip's from http://www.opendns.com/start/ and type them in /etc/resolv.conf if you still can't get connected in Linux
<PhinnFort> and then try to run "dig google.com" in linux
<PhinnFort> ok?
<Mena> ok
<SlimG> PhinnFort: usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw (i believe this is the result from when i modprobed the zd1211rw driver to try make it work)
<PhinnFort> SlimG: does it work after you modprobe'd it?
<PhinnFort> SlimG: for some obscure reason, i have to modprobe the module for my wireless card now
<Mena> PhinnFort, but the dns i use on xp is the as on linux an the he gives me  it but if it was okay to chnge i will
<PhinnFort> even though it seems to have loaded every other known module in the universe
<dromer_> can someone tell me what jumper setting I need for my saat disk to be master? (fooling around with my new external-usb-case and first even sata-disk)
<PhinnFort> Mena: just try to "dig google.com"
<PhinnFort> it should check the DNS thingies
<Mena> he>>> router
<Mena> ok
<PhinnFort> dromer_: sorry, i don't have a sata disk
<PhinnFort> if you give me one, i'll be happy to help you;)
<dromer_> hmm, wait, the manual only speaks of IDE jumper needing to be master
<PhinnFort> but try to google
<dromer_> hehe, sure PhinnFort ;)
<dromer_> PhinnFort: I think I read something about sata not having master/slave since it's connected to the motherboard directly
<MilhousePunkRock> Mena: Still having issues, huh?
<dromer_> but I'm not sure, and there _is_ a jumper on it ..
<SlimG> PhinnFort: nope
<PhinnFort> SlimG: can you paste the output of dmesg?
<PhinnFort> just for my personal amousement
<dromer_> anyway, my pc did see the usb-case, but didn't mount the drive .. but perhaps it's because the drive isn't formated yet, anybody know what it could be?
<Mena> yes but i gues  it will be solve
<PhinnFort> dromer_: if it isn't formatted, that's probably it
<dromer_> hmm, but how could I format it :S
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:solomon_] : dromer_ did you mount it manually?
<dromer_> I don't have a sata inteface on my motherboard
<PhinnFort> dromer_: mkfs.xfs /dev/sd something
<PhinnFort> dromer_: try to run "dmesg | grep sd"
<dromer_> solomon_: you didn't have to change tho topic :P
<solomon_> haha
<PhinnFort> :P
<dromer_> yeah I'm putting the case back together first ;)
<solomon_> i used /t instead of /msg
<solomon_> my bad
<solomon_> getting mirc and bitchx confused
<PhinnFort> :P
<dromer_> haha
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:PhinnFort] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please".
<PhinnFort> someone should protect the topic
<PhinnFort> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<PhinnFort> protect the topic, mkay?
<apokryphos> PhinnFort: please do not abuse that; only use that in emergencies
<PhinnFort> ok...
<solomon_> i did feel powerful for those few seconds, I admit
<PhinnFort> did it set off a loud alarm or something?
<solomon_> :P
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> me too
<solomon_> hehe
<Mena> PhinnFort, i will try now :) , Sorry i was busy
<PhinnFort> Mena: np;)
<Mena> Ok
<apokryphos> PhinnFort: yes
<apokryphos> and we won't lock the topic (people can generally be trusted in here)
<PhinnFort> apokryphos: i'm sorry, then
<PhinnFort> o
<PhinnFort> k
<apokryphos> !enter | PhinnFort
<ubotu> PhinnFort: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mena> BrB
<dromer_> PhinnFort: ok, dmesg gives back some things
<vio> where can i dl open source drivers for a ati 9700 mobility?
<vio> aka "radeon" drivers
<PhinnFort> apokryphos: bad keyboard...:P
<vio> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> dromer_: can you paste them?
<PhinnFort> !paste | dromer_
<ubotu> dromer_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dromer_> ubuntu-nl \o/
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> you don't like ze netherlands?
<dromer_> hehe, I live there ;)
<dromer_> hence the \o/
<PhinnFort> ah, ok;)
<dromer_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13681/
<PhinnFort> dromer_: to format it, using xfs, do "mkfs.xfs /dev/sda1"
<dromer_> I think I want to format it FAT32 so I can use it both on windows as wel as on linux
<PhinnFort> mkfs.vfat then
<vio> any1?
<dromer_> ok, thnx PhinnFort
<dromer_> sorry vio, only nvidia here ;)
<PhinnFort> vio: your installation should come with open source drivers as default
<dromer_> PhinnFort: /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: everything OK/
<Hobbsee> ?
<jhutchins> !ati | vio
<ubotu> vio: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> killall amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> meh, sorry about that, focus-stealing :\
<dromer_> haha
<dromer_> why kill amarok? :(
<Daisuke_Ido> having problems launching
<PhinnFort> bad amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> ah.  there we go
<dromer_> PhinnFort: read my error?
<PhinnFort> nope
<PhinnFort> dromer_: i disappeared
<dromer_> ok, didn't notice :P (think I have parts/joins disabled on this channel ;)
<Levo_75> Hello
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: hi
<dromer_> 16:24.25 < dromer_> PhinnFort: /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<dromer_> hi Levo_75
<PhinnFort> dromer_: do "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda" first then
<PhinnFort> !hi | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dromer> PhinnFort: hmm, I've never used cfdisk before
<Levo_75> Ugh.. I just installed Kubuntu ( first time linux user) and i can't seem to be able to play mp3
<PhinnFort> dromer: it's easy
<PhinnFort> dromer: you could also install qtparted and use it instead
<dromer> Levo_75: yes you need to install the drivers for it first!
<Levo_75> How gay
<dromer> !mp3 | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: i think amarok should pop up a message asking to help you
<Levo_75> Thatk you!
<dromer> Levo_75: yes, it's one of the weaknesses of ubuntu ;)
<Levo_75> *thnx
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: i think the next version of ubuntu is fixing this (hopefully Kubuntu too)
<Levo_75> It does feel alot faster then winxp
<dromer> PhinnFort: not sure which filesystem to use though, W95 FAT32 or W95 FAT32 (LBA) ?
<dromer> Levo_75: it _is_ !
<PhinnFort> dromer: LBA
<PhinnFort> if you want it bigger than 4GB or something
* dromer likes kubuntu very much :D (too bad there are no good VJ-aps :( and OpenTZT is only for windoos :( )
<dromer> PhinnFort: aah, right, it's a 200gb disk ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> 32gb (afaik), though fat32 can't handle individual files larger than 4gb
<PhinnFort> dromer: then it's lba;)
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: LBA
<PhinnFort> dromer: there are some
<PhinnFort> never got the hang of them though
<Daisuke_Ido> PhinnFort: right, this is without LBA
<vio> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> !vj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> dromer: tried lives?
<PhinnFort> !lives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> fsck you, ubotu
<dromer> PhinnFort: no idea what that is
<Daisuke_Ido> !info lives
<dromer> ok, and the bootable flag?
<ubotu> Package lives does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Daisuke_Ido> aww
<PhinnFort> !remember lives http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Levo_75> So i have to convert my entire 40 gb database of mp3 into ogg vorbis?
<PhinnFort> !remember lives is http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<dromer> Levo_75: ofcaurse not
<PhinnFort> dromer: don't enable it
<Daisuke_Ido> Levo_75: nope
<Levo_75> ok
<dromer> PhinnFort: ok
<Daisuke_Ido> install libxine-extracodecs (from universe) and you'll be good to go
<dromer> PhinnFort: aah for VJ-ing, no haven't tried it yet, though it doesn't look supreme like OpenTZT is ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> another new version of xorg...
<PhinnFort> dromer: also, look http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_VJ_Software
* Levo_75 googles libxine-extracodecs
<Daisuke_Ido> !libxine-extracodecs > Levo_75
<dromer> PhinnFort: yeah I've skimmed over it a few times, found a greatlooking ap somewhere, but couldn't compile it :S (and everything was in spanish :S )
<dromer> ok, /me create partition now ;)
<Levo_75> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libmad0 this correct?
<PhinnFort> dromer: :P
<Daisuke_Ido> Levo_75: that's part of the libxine-extracodecs package
<Daisuke_Ido> but yes, that's the mp3 decoder
<dromer> PhinnFort: ok, I think cfdisk is done now, what do I do now?
<PhinnFort> dromer: write changes and exit
<dromer> yes did it
<PhinnFort> dromer: then mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<dromer> ok, and why do I need to do this again?
<PhinnFort> dromer: first you create partitions, then you format them
<Daisuke_Ido> anywho, yet another new version of xorg, who knows if it's going to work properly right off :\
<dromer> ah ok, but cfdisk already made the partition as FAT32 (LBA) didn't it?
<loader007> hello i have install this driver for my gforce grafic chip it is nvidia NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run after the install boot my kde at the system is running ok after the reboot i must install new it then the boot from xserver is fail  what can i do for fix this bug
<Daisuke_Ido> made, not formatted :)
<endy> hi
<PhinnFort> dromer: it didn't format it
<dromer> PhinnFort: ah ok, it's still FAT32 (LBA) now?
<dromer> ok, now for mounting :)
<PhinnFort> dromer: after you format it
<PhinnFort> dromer: yeah;)
<Daisuke_Ido> loader007: what card are you using?
<dromer> PhinnFort: or could I try and toke it out/put it back in the usb-port and automount will detect it now?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm struggling to make sense of the last part of that comment
<PhinnFort> dromer: hopefully;)
<loader007> its a gefore go 7600
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia > loader007
<dromer> PhinnFort: w000t, automount got it :D
<PhinnFort> dromer: great:D:D:D
<PhinnFort> !smileyabuse | PhinnFort
<Daisuke_Ido> lol
<dromer> PhinnFort: now to get everything off my old ntfs-partition, make it ext3 and put everything back on it :S
<loader007> yes nvidia
<PhinnFort> dromer: sounds like fun
<Daisuke_Ido> loader007: follow the directions at that link, loader007
<Levo_75> Where can i see what my pc stats are, like in windows xp you can see the cpu and ram usage when you press ctrl alt del
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: KInfoCenter
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: under System
<Levo_75> thnx
<dromer> PhinnFort: hehe, really I should get a new pc with sata interface and reportition my entire hd :S this one is a mess :S (with too many primary partitions)
<loader007> kernel modul not fout driver not fount it save not i think
<PhinnFort> dromer: same here... I'm going to buy a new laptop in the summer, and an external terabyte disk:D
<PhinnFort> it should be fun
<dromer> PhinnFort: nice, I wih I had money for a laptop, would make VJ-ing a hell of alot easier :P
<PhinnFort> dromer: I'm saving to afford it;)
<dromer> hmz, I thought it was a 200gb disk, it only shows up as 189,9 gb :(
<PhinnFort> dromer: someone fooled you;)
<bronze_0_1> dromer: in which utility?
<Mena> ehhhhaa
<dromer> PhinnFort: I don't have any income (no job, only student-support-thingy, barely enough to live from ;) )
<Mena> PhinnFort, i guess i will reinstall kubuntu
<dromer> bronze_0_1: konqueror properties
<Mena> bec of this small small issue
<dromer> Mena: why?
<bronze_0_1> dromer:  its correct.
<loader007> how can i save all moment using settings
<PhinnFort> dromer: time to find a job?;)
<bronze_0_1> dromer: There is some overhead associated with creating afile system on the disk
<dromer> PhinnFort: heh, yeah :( though I don't have that much time (busy student-life ;) )
<dromer> bronze_0_1: damn, and that's 11gb worth? o.O
<Mena> dromer, ehhh i realy get tired from telling this porblem to every one agian and agian and .....etc
<PhinnFort> yeah, i see;)
<dromer> or is the 200gb in bits?
<dromer> Mena: ok n/m then ;)
<PhinnFort> Mena: what did dig google.com say?
<Mena> Thanks
<bronze_0_1> dromer: yup.  Inodes and stuff. all precreated sao tha tthe entire rest of the drive can be used
<Mena> :)
<bronze_0_1> *pre-created so
<Mena> PhinnFort, timed out
<Mena> didnt conect to it
<dromer> ok, weird stuff, hope I can get it all on the disk then :P
<PhinnFort> Mena: could you ping it?
<PhinnFort> the dns?
<Mena> ohhh i fogot to ping it
<Mena> forgot*
<PhinnFort> :P
<Mena> but what this will do
<PhinnFort> Mena: did you try to replace with the other DNS's?
<Mena> if i cant even ping google !
<Mena> yes i did
<PhinnFort> Mena: and still no fun?
<Mena> no no no at allllllllllllllllllllll ehhh
<Mena> ehhh ehhh ehhh
<PhinnFort> Mena: what is in your resolv.conf now?
<loader007> #kubuntu-de
<Mena> sec
<Mena> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Mena> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Mena> This is the new one
<PhinnFort> hmmm
<PhinnFort> Mena: have you tried using DHCP?
<Mena> PhinnFort, many times befor but not this time
<Mena> be i used to conect with static
<PhinnFort> Mena: does it work with dhcp?
<Mena> times befor now
<Mena> no*
<dromer> hmm, weird, automount finds the usb-drive, but there is no umount-option in konqueror>r-mouse-button
<PhinnFort> dromer: try going to "media:/"
<Mena> i will install edgy then i will wait till full fiesty ehhhhh after all thi ssomething like this miss up all
<dromer> PhinnFort: ahhh right, thnx, forgot about that :$
<crazy_bus> I was doing something in the terminal and then it came up with a message on a blackscreen with the two lines message at the bottom.  How can I get back to all the previous messages to read them?
<PhinnFort> crazy_bus: try holding shift and apply pressure to the "up" key
<Mena> Thanks PhinFort
<Mena> Thanks all
<PhinnFort> np
<Mena> God Bless you all
<Mena> Bye!
<PhinnFort> God bless you too
<ubuntu> Hi people. please i need help quick... i today rearranged my from the montherboard.... but now grub loads up..bbut when i select a installiation to login ito it wont boot up the operating system??? im dualbooting WIndows XP and Kubuntu
<Smurphy[ACS] > ubuntu: calm down first - then rearticulate your question please. didn't get it ...
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: are your cables correctly order thingy?
* PhinnFort food
<Smurphy[ACS] > ubuntu: What ? is not working ?
<vio> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crazy_bus> thanks PF-Away
<Levo_75> Beryl looks pretty fucking awesome
<ubuntu> Hi guys, today i rearranged my hardrives physically from ide cables... anyways now i get no grub on bootup and so i put in my livecd, i did find /root/grub/stage1 and said its on hd0 , so i root (hd0,0) and now grub boots up and shows Kubuntu and Windows XP ... however when i choose any of them nothing boots up
<russ33> allo
<ubuntu> please hellp
<ubuntu> sorry for the bad english
<MilhousePunkRock> !language | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> Hi guys, today i rearranged my hardrives physically from ide cables... anyways now i get no grub on bootup and so i put in my livecd, i did find /root/grub/stage1 and said its on hd0 , so i root (hd0,0) and now grub boots up and shows Kubuntu and Windows XP ... however when i choose any of them nothing boots up
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: If noone knows how to help you, repeating your question over and over again won't bring you far...
<russ33> might be the jumpers on the back of the hard drive itself
<ubuntu> russ33: ?
<ubuntu> it was working before
<russ33> one was master, and one was slave
<ubuntu> yes..
<russ33> yeah but youve swopped them round..
<russ33> also cold reset your bios
<ubuntu> but now i rearrange them, since on of them is PIO mode and was slowing other HD down
<firecrotc1> russ33: They could be on "cable select"
<russ33> because your bios may still think they are the same way round
<russ33> maybe, just an idea
<russ33> ive had similar issues before
<ubuntu> so i should reset bios to default?
<ubuntu> try again?
<firecrotc1> ubuntu: all you have to do it use a live CD to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<russ33> if you change Hd cables over the bios wont recognise it until you do a reset of the bios
<ubuntu> i am on a live cd now
<russ33> no dont set it to default - you have to manually flash the bios
<ubuntu> firecrotc1: can you walk me through it please
<ubuntu> one second let me open that file
<russ33> usually by a jumper on the motherboard
<russ33> sorry - not flash it - wrong wording :p
<soulrider_> ubuntu: please,change your nick, its gonna eb a lot easier to answer
<ubuntu> firecrotc1: that file /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
<russ33> actually - first try going into your bios and re-detecting your HD's
<soulrider_> ubuntu: what error do you get exactky ?
<jackson_m> well no error
<jackson_m> it says Starting up....
<jackson_m> and nothing happens
<soulrider_> i see
<russ33> maybe its wot firecrotc1 said :)
<jackson_m> for both windows XP and kubuntu
<russ33> sounded like a prob ive had in the past tho thats all
<soulrider_> well, grub is working fine then i guess
<jackson_m> well i opened that file /boot/grub/menu.lst ... its empty.. how should i edit it
<soulrider_> maybe you screwed up the installations
<soulrider_> the kernel might be looking for the files int he wrong partition
<jackson_m> it was working 10 minutes ago untill i switched the hd's around
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: are you sure you're opening the one from the hard drive?
<jackson_m> oh
<jackson_m> no
<jackson_m> how do i open from harddrive?
<soulrider_> jackson_m: try swaping the cabled back and see if ti works fine
<jackson_m> it works fine
<jackson_m> but i dont want it that way
<soulrider_> uhm
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: mount the drive, then find the file
<soulrider_> i think that could be the problem
<jackson_m> because its an old hd on same channel as a new one.. so they boith are stuck on PIO mode
<jackson_m> which is damn slow
<soulrider_> at least for kubuntu, i dont think you can do that
<soulrider_> since allt he partition names will change
<jackson_m> firecrotc1: how do i open that file from HD if im on a livecd?
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: what live CD are you using? A ubuntu one, or Knoppix, or what?
<jackson_m> Kubuntu
<newtokubuntu> hey im trying to install nx .. says i need libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<jackson_m> 6.10
<newtokubuntu> how do i sintall that?
<newtokubuntu> err install
<soulrider_> newtokubuntu: youre not installing from the repos are you?
<soulrider_> newtokubuntu: you know about the repos right ?
<jackson_m> firecrotc1: ??
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: Open Konqueror, and put media:/ in the address bar, the hard drive should show up there
<comp05> nick serii
<BluesKaj> newtokubuntu, it's in synaptic , if you have the right repos
<Xeh> http://www.voinaroz.lv/?auk=2i1i18g2oxz Check it out ;)
<jackson_m> media:/ no such file or directory
<jackson_m> in disk manager i see the partition as /dev/hda1 ...
<jackson_m> i think i just need to mount it
<soulrider_> newtokubuntu: it would be a GOOD idea for you to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware it explains how software is installed on ubuntu
<jackson_m> but how? i forget im a noob
* Sea_Master is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: mount /dev/hda1 /somefolder
<jackson_m> root@ubuntu:~# mount /dev/hda1 /drive
<jackson_m> mount: mount point /drive does not exist
<smile> hi linuxians
<dac_> can this be read?
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: you need to make the folder that you're mountign it to
<smile> how to get MacOS icones in kubuntu ?
<soulrider_> jackson_m: you need to create the folder first
<jackson_m> ok done..
<soulrider_> smile: download a pack of icons and in the control center go to apearance > icons
<fuel> smile: check out http://kde-look.org
<firecrotc1> jackson_m: once you have it mounted, just go to the folder that you mounted it to
<smile> soulrider_: where can i find this pack ?
<dac_> tell me something,please
<fuel> smile: under the icon section
<soulrider_> smile: try http://kde-look.org
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues with Edgy while trying to share files?
<fuel> smile : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aqua_Project?content=55120
<soulrider_> sdlnxgk: with a windows PC ?
<sdlnxgk> either
<soulrider_> uhm
<sdlnxgk> I can't even share it's all gray
<soulrider_> maybe you got a firewall in your router thats not letting you share via the internet
<sdlnxgk> like something is missing but not sure what
<soulrider_> but you might wanna read this :
<soulrider_> !samba | sdlnxgk
<ubotu> sdlnxgk: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<smile> fuel: the dwnload link dont work
<sdlnxgk> samba is working and up and running
<fuel> smile : it works http://www.deviantart.com/download/51449438/
<sdlnxgk> soulrider_, let me rephrase... the problem is I can't share a directory
<soulrider_> ahh i see
<soulrider_> uhm, you know, i never tried ot share one =/
<soulrider_> check out the forums, someone probably tried before and asked
<soulrider_> theres tons of info there
<smile> fuel: that link dont work too
<fuel> smile: your connection is flawed.
<fuel> i am downloading it right now
<fuel> or lets try another icon set wait
<sdlnxgk> only reason I do is because my cell phone holds some MP3's so when I ride my motorcycle and I grap them from the laptop which has xp on it
<smile> fuel: really ?
<fuel> smile: why dont you try browsing the website link i gave you ?
<fuel> it has so many icon sets ....
<smile> fuel: i'll try
<smile> fuel: i tried http://www.deviantart.com but nothing ?!
<fuel> smile: try http://kde-look.org
<newtokubuntu> sorry i was afk
<newtokubuntu> And no i am not installing from the repros ..  NX needs 04/03/07<br>
<newtokubuntu> 8:24:00 AM - PST
<newtokubuntu> <br>Southern California Outage<br>
<newtokubuntu> <br> Some End users routing out of the Covad network in Southern California Are currently unable to connect to the internet at this time.
<newtokubuntu> <br> Engineers are aware of the issue and are currently working on a resolution.
<newtokubuntu> <br>
<newtokubuntu> There is no estimated time of repair at this time<br>
<newtokubuntu> whoops
<newtokubuntu> hahaha
<newtokubuntu> sorry guys
<newtokubuntu> :))
<newtokubuntu> can u tell im @ work lol
<fuel> newtokubuntu: dont paste here
<fuel> x(
<newtokubuntu> yea i didnt mean to
<newtokubuntu> I was trying to paste the lib i need
<smile> fuel: i tried the link in http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Glossy_Project?content=55119 but nothing too !
<newtokubuntu> I can not get nx installed
<fuel> smile : then i dont know what the problem is . try a different browser
<newtokubuntu> Needs libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ... how would i go about installing this LIB
<firecrotch> How can I find the GID of a group from the command line?
<fuel> or try pinging the website through konsole
<smile> fuel: i used konqueror & firefox
<dromer> !pixbuf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pixbuf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> smile: then the problem must be with your connection.
<fuel> be sure to configure your browsers properly.
<smile> my connexion is fine .. i can open other page
<smile> fuel: all protocols are fine !
<fuel> smile: really strange ...
<smile> fuel: yea
<fuel> smile: probably you could check out those websites later .
<smile> fuel: maybe
<smile> fuel: the ping of http://www.deviantart.com dont work too
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to get all dependencies for LiVES figured out, but I'm not sure wha libmjpegtools I need ( the -dev or the 0c2a package)
<newtokubuntu> Needs libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ... how would i go about installing this LIB ?
<logicus> hey
<logicus> i a new n00b
<logicus> :-)
<logicus> has anyone installed the new feisty
<dromer> newtokubuntu: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<dromer> logicus: if your a newb, don't install feisty
<jhutchins> logicus: Feisty is #ubuntu+1
<logicus> ah.. yes.. i thought a much
<logicus> better wait
<dromer> logicus: feisty is testing, current stable is edgy
<newtokubuntu> when i try to install i get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 has no installation candidate
<newtokubuntu> edgy rules :))
<dromer> newtokubuntu: hmm, that sucks
<logicus> thanks :-)
<newtokubuntu> i tried that a while ago didnt work heh
<jhutchins> !find libstdc++
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 16 others)
<jhutchins> !findglibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about findglibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !find glibc
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc-reference, libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, glibc-doc, libc6 (and 1 others)
<jhutchins> !info libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubotu> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: The GNU stdc++ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.95.4-24 (edgy), package size 321 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<jhutchins> newtokubuntu: My guess would be you don't have universe enabled.
<newtokubuntu> how would i go about enabling it
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues with doing upgrades on open office??
<jhutchins> newtokubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<sdlnxgk> soulrider_, I really feel bad now I guess samba didn't install right when I first did it and now after reinstalling it it's working ;)
<newtokubuntu> sweet it was just commented out
<newtokubuntu> :) yay
<bud> can one get shisen-sho game kubuntu?
<tux> get it with apt-get bud
<tux> sudo apt-get install kshisen
<newtokubuntu> w00t.. i just got nx installed w00t to the w00t :))
<bud> ok
<tux> if you type 'sudo apt-get install kshisen' it will be installed automaticly
<bud> ok,thanks
<tux> i get a error all the time at konqueror now
<tux> hm and now i want to look for the error and i dont get any errors
<smile> how tried Koffice ?
<bud> thanks tux
<tux> im installing it now to bud
<tux> see if it's any fun
<bud> thank you
<tux> hm, looks addicting that shisen game
<smile> is here anyone how tried Koffice ??
<bud> i'm gone
<tux> i only use openoffice smile
<smile> tux: me too .. but i want know if Koffice is better that Openoffice or no !
<tux> ok
<tux> you reminded me i had to fix a file and put it on a FTP smile, tnx :p
<smile> tux: really ?? .. welcome :-)
<tux> that wasnt really hard to do, remind me.. just ask a question :D
<bud> tux, it isn't there yet, also there's no item for games on my Kmenu
<Levo_75> Guys i fail at installing the extra codecs
<melkor> Alright I"m in a bit of a bind with feisty
<melkor> my laptop doesn't have any thing now, sound card mouse, wireless card.
<bud> time for lunch
<moby_python> how would I reconfigure the kernel?
<TBag> Does anyone know if this channel is logged anywhere?
<jhutchins> TBag: I doubt it, that would be a pretty massive log.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> is there any way to set my motd to report uptime and current path?
<knapp> Does anyone know if there is a fix for the mp3 dialogue bug in Amarok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58617
<samir85> Hey guys. How can I add a task to kcron so that it is executed everytime the computer boots ?
<TBag> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<TBag> Surpirse.
<smile> samir85: je pense t arabe !
<cox377> just a question, if i have linux on an old machine and had a really large HDD on it say 500gb could i potentially have issues the same as in windows of on reconizing 133gb?
<samir85> na i'm not arab, im iranian @ smile ^
<smile> welcome Muslim friend :-)
<itch^> Hello people. I have a little problem. I`ve installed the nVidia driver in Kubuntu, and now, each time I start my coputer, my refresh rate it`s set to 60 Hz. If I try to modify the refresh rate from the Monitor section of System Settings, the maximum value I can se it`s 79 Hz. Now I know for sure that my monitor can du 1280X1024@100 Hz, but how cand I persuate it to do so?
<samir85> thanks.,
<smile> u can do that with Gnome
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: you can try to set the defaults laso
<samir85> yeah, but im using kubuntu
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: by, from command line, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and set your default refresh rate to higher
<smile> samir85: sorry I didnt use Kcron before
<samir85> ok, nevermind ...
<Levo_75> I can't see gif images?
<Levo_75> Wtf?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Levo_75: well nice going man
<Levo_75> At failing?
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : I`ve already added the corect vertical and hoz. values to xorg.conf. Still no good.
<Levo_75> Yeas
<Levo_75> *yes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: thats odd cos the only thing that i can recall doing that is that xorg is being overwritten on boot with the "correct" configuration. did you change it by running the dpkg-reconfigure command? cos if you change xorg in kubuntu it sometimes will change itself back to default.
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Should I mention that the only way I can set my refresh rate it`s via the Nvidia Settings apllication ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: hmmm.. sounds like a xorg issue to me really
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: how did you modify xorg?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: just in say vim or another editor?
<ohmbr> hi, how do i change the charset from utf-8 to iso 8859-1?
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : when i boot, I go to the nVidia Setting app. and set my rez. to 85 Hz. The only problem is that the configuration doesent` preserv. The next time I boot I have to do it all over again.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: right. but how did you append this information to xorg? did you do it manually?
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : I`ve tryid reconfiguring xserver-org by dpkg, editing it by hand. But no good.
<knapp> Does anyone know if there is a fix for the mp3 dialogue bug in Amarok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58617
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: thats odd......
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> give me a second to boot into linux
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Yup. I know.
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Sure
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: does the resolution show in your xorg configuration at all?
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : The maximum value displayed it`s 85 Hh
<hub_> hello
<hub_> i search a how to for my radeon 9200 se
<samir85> Hey, anybody here who has experience with kcron ?
<jhutchins> !ati | hub_
<ubotu> hub_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Damn. I think I`ve missunderstood the question. Can you pls reformulate ?
<hub_> is that with 3d
<aaroncampbell> I'm wondering if someone could lend me a hand building a printer driver.  Before I used redhat, and Konica Minolta supplies rpms (or .tar.gz http://printer.konicaminolta.com/support/current_printers/mc2430dl_sup.htm#linux ).  This is what I get when I try to ./configure : http://paste-bin.com/11319
<aaroncampbell> I assume I need other packages installed, but I'm not sure what
<aaroncampbell> There *is* a /debian directory in that .tar.gz, but it doesn't contain a .deb ...it has a couple Makefiles, etc...and I'm not sure what to do with it
<jhutchins> hub_: If 3d is available, yes.  You may also want to see beryl:
<moby_python> any suggestions.  I don't have a sound card or mouse.  Last night it worked and this morning they don't I think it has to do with upgrades to the kernel
<jhutchins> !beryl | hub_
<ubotu> hub_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ohmbr> how do i change the charset from utf-8 to iso 8859-1?
<hub_> yes beryl but my driver must go^^
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: you may have stumbled on a bug i think
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> because itch^, mine reverts as well.. however, it reverts to what i keep it at so i enver noticed
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Will it help if you take a look at my xorg.conf file ?
<MilhousePunkRock> moby_python: Try running an apt-get dist-upgrade from a Live CD
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> itch^: you can paste it to a pastebin but if you're using the dpkg-reconfigure, its really hard to say that you've done anything wrong
<jhutchins> MilhousePunkRock: Um, seriously, how is a live CD supposed to update it's sofware?
<hub_> hmm when this driver work i happy =)
<MilhousePunkRock> jhutchins: mount and chroot
<itch^> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Here`s the link to my pastebin: http://pastebin.4programmers.net/1769
<hub_> NO_PUBKEY A714EB87D1B1F415
<hub_> ????
<moby_python> Live CD?
<hub_> i must aktuality my source list but wie ?
<MilhousePunkRock> hub, do you know about the existance of #kubuntu-de ? you seem to be struggling a bit... ;-)
<itch__> t3hwiz0rd-ibook : Did you said something? Cuz I disconnected :(
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> iNiku: i can't see anything signifigently incorrect with the xorg config
<itch__> clear
<linopil> howtoinstall xen virtualization on ubuntu
<moby_python> well now none of the kernels that I can select from grub will load the root file system, so it looks like I might have to reboot the system
<Vixla> http://www.voinaroz.lv/?auk=2i1i18g2oxz   Go in :) Check for prizes ;)
<newtokubuntu> can you install beryl with just nvida drivers or do u need to use aiglx /  xgl ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> xgl is just the xserver
<newtokubuntu> same with aiglx?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mmhmm
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> AIGLX is js a layer on top of Xorg
<HymnToLife> while XGL is a completely different X server
<newtokubuntu> ahh .. so i need both.. sorry im a n3wb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> you need to have the nvidia drivers to run beryl or xgl in general
<HymnToLife> no
<atidem> ciao
<HymnToLife> you need either one
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can improve my framerates in world of warcraft
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> newtokubuntu: otherwise it'll likely crash
<HymnToLife> eagles0513875, buy a better graphics card
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> hahahahaha
<eagles0513875> wish i could its a laptop
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> eagles0513875: or make sure wine is configured properly
<eagles0513875> its integrated
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ew
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intel integrated?
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can disable d3d
<eagles0513875> ati integrated
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if its ati you can still upgrade it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it just takes some craftiness
<eagles0513875> its integrated though
<srecko> eagles0513875: lower resolution, lower colors, disable landscape :)
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: in a laptop? Upgrade from ati card? how? I'd love to upgrade my radeon 9000 to nvidia-anything....
<srecko> eagles0513875: look for optimisations on internet
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: depends on if they solder it to the board or not
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> my asus isn't soldered so i can replacei t
<srecko> if it's integrated, you get one that isnt, if I'm right...
<c1|freaky> I love kubuntu :D
<srecko> ...
<eagles0513875> wine optimisations
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: so check your laptop model and see if you have the ability to
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: interesting.... i should look inside my dell
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: some dells can do it :-)
<bipolar> 600m?
<moby_python> okay I have feisty on my laptop, but it wont boot.  I have a breezy cd and I can boot from that, can I reconfigure feisty from a shell?
<srecko> Ok, anyone here running kubuntu in vmware ?
<newtokubuntu> I got another question. I need to physically load my wifi program and start my card on boot..
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: not sure exactly which ones but i know the d820 can be
<c1|freaky> can i find the logo from kubuntu (feisty) somewhere so i can put it on my website?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it uses a quadro tho, ewwy for gaming
<newtokubuntu> with out loggin in is there a way to have it login to my wifi ?
<underdog5004> I need help getting my philips hdd082 2Gb mp3 player to be recognized correctly. Right now, kubuntu is seeing it as a camera, and I can't do anything with it...
<titov> hi all...wondering if someone knows how I can install domainname command on kubuntu
<titov> or what repos is it part of?
<soulrider_>  !domainname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domainname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> if am logged in through ssh how can i start an X program that displays on the local machine?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: though now i am intrigued... why would you buy a dell? lol
<soulrider_> =/ you might wanna look int he forums
<HymnToLife> !find domainname
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: they are inexpensive and most of them have good linux support :)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> voicu: you can use -X to forward X applications
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or you can use NX to launch an rdp-like desktop
<ubotu> File domainname found in gnulib, hostname, nis
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: so does asus tho :-)
<HymnToLife> titov, ^^
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: eh.... ;)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: and they're much more reliable little boxen :-)
<titov> ok let me check that out
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: if i had the money to piss away i'd buy a nice big lenovo
<voicu> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: that's for ssh, right?
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: me too
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> voicu: yes but launching a full kde desktop is very unstable thru that
<voicu> ok, thanks
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: except they use intel integrated... and i do play video games like a fiend.
<voicu> i just need a few programs
<ligeti_> test
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> voicu: sure, just during SSH login run -X <program name>
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> voicu: i used to do it at work to chat on gaim without getting caught ;-)
<voicu> hehe
<voicu> nice
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: looks like it's solderd onto the mb
<bipolar> :((
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: ahh then upgrading isn't really a posibility
<bipolar> nope
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> tho i have heard dell mobos are generally interchangable.. have you just looked into buying a dell mobo with a larger gpu?
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: not really... probbly not worth the effort :\
<titov> hmmm...I can't find the domainname in that link
<titov> do u know which repos it is part of?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: or looked into a new laptop?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: i just bought a new asus, one of their smaller 14 inch ones, thats quite a little beast for its size
<bipolar> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: looked? yep :P
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> bipolar: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834220157 << not badly priced on there either :-P
<Hrontore> all right i need help trouble shooting the ati binary driver
* t3hwiz0rd-ibook ducks from the Ati word
<bentob0x> I'd like to have some applications on different desktops without showing them on my Taskbar if I'm not on that desktop
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Hrontore: my virgin nvidia ears! :-P
<Hrontore> lol
<MinceR> :D
<bentob0x> basically, only the applications that are on the desktop are showing on the taskbar
<Hrontore> t3gwizOrd-ibook: my virgin wallet
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Hrontore: what about your wallet? lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> im confused
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Hrontore: you can't thro fast ones on me, im naturally blonde.
<Hrontore> t3hwizOrd-ibook: the card was cheap, im cheap...
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, try 'Envy" ...it worked for me with my ATI drivers ...it's a bit risky but it's the best solution I've found so far.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ohhh... Hrontore you'll regret that :-P
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: what is Envy?
<BluesKaj> !Envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Hrontore> OHHHH Goody, disclamers
<BluesKaj> well, I managed to get DRI and Tvtime working by using the latest driver setup thru envy , which I couldn't do previously
<BluesKaj> one has to take a few calculated risks with ATI in Linux I'm afraid ...it's just afact of life :)
<Hrontore> true true
* CarinArr hugs her nvidia cards
<Hrontore> my first nvidia card bit the dust from esd
<BluesKaj> got tired of searching for solutions , so I went with the devil I know
<Hrontore> dont we all
<CarinArr> actually none of the nvidia cards i've had have broken on me
<CarinArr> whcih is quite an achievement as everything else seems to have at some point or other
<Hrontore> BluesKaj: could you walk me through the install?
<voicu> wiz0rd, ssh -X doesn't work: i still get 'cannot connect to X server' or 'not authorized to start X'
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> are you on windows doing this?
<voicu> lol, no
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> okay
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> thats odd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the only time ie ver got that was whne i was sshing thru windows
<sayers> The upgrade didn't work :(
<sayers> Had to reinstall kubuntu
<Yorokobi> voicu, have you looked at NX? http://www.nomachine.com/
<ep> Desktop question. Somehow errant fingers accidently launched the KDE Katapult app.  know nothing about this and never use it.  Now "alt-f2"  no longer opens "Run".  How to fix?
<voicu> uh, what port is X transmitting?
<posingaspopular> ep, katapult is alt+spacebar+typing the name of the app
<voicu> i have a firewall
<posingaspopular> duno about the rest of the question
<Yorokobi> voicu, 'cat /etc/services | grep X'
<voicu> nice, thanks :D
<Levo_75> I now have this file : libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<Levo_75> What do i do with it?
<Levo_75> * it's for the mp3 codec
<ep> ah, the katapult thing might be irrelevant then.  The rest of the question is what i need a clue on.
<posingaspopular> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yorokobi> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9992 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Levo_75: follow the first two links
<animimotus> is it a bug in kate for desindent with ctrl + shift + i ? I'm on edgy
<Yorokobi> animimotus, that's by design.
<sayers> Does anyone know why my Upgrade didnt work?
<Yorokobi> In kate, Settings -> Configure Shortcuts if you want to change the shortcut keys.
<sayers> root: You want to not run irc in SU or Sudo
<animimotus> Yorokobi: sure I have checked, it's the same by default
<sayers> I think I have this one : or if you have KDE 3.5.6 Edgy packages installed add this one for i386:
<Levo_75> How do i install software outside the list in adept?
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile.deb>
<sayers> Levo_75: with aptitude
<ep> I wonder if my keyboard quit working for either the alt or f2.  Anyway to test this key combination?
<Yorokobi> '
<animimotus> Yorokobi: ctrl + i is the same than ctrl + altgr + i :\
<Levo_75> ?
<sayers> Yorokobi: no ...
<Levo_75> Where do i type that?
<sayers> Levo_75: what are you trying to install
<Levo_75> Opera browser, mp3 codecs
<c1|freaky> is there any explanation of the copy&pasting under kde?
<sayers> You can do that with aptitude
<sayers> Levo_75: open your terminal
<DarphBobo> lol #hardware has only 2 users
<Levo_75> Yes
<DarphBobo> one of them is chanserv
<srecko> DarphBobo... :\
<srecko> not really :)
<sayers> Levo_75: now type sudo aptitude search opera
<Levo_75> I opened terminal ( Commando uitvoeren) in dutch
<srecko> ##hardware does
<srecko> but #hardware is crowded
<c1|freaky> why do u all use aptitude instead of apt-get and apt-cache?
<DarphBobo> srecko, sorry wrong channel :D
<smile_> anyone can help me .. i want install MacOS icones
<sayers> c1|freaky: because aptitude is better and allows more stuff
<srecko> ;)
<c1|freaky> sayers: what for example?
<bodo> trivia :P
<bodo> hello
<sayers> c1|freaky: I dont think you can install drivers with apt-get
<sayers> you dont get all the packages I believe
<Levo_75> Nothing happens :s
<bodo> what drivers?
<bodo> :D
<sayers> Levo_75: you might have to type it in german or russia or whatever
<c1|freaky> i think u get all packages with apt-get
<Levo_75> Dutch
<Levo_75> Now what the fuck?
<tominglis> hi guys, i have a problem with kubuntu feisty (latest) and my wireless router - networkmanager assigns my router's ip address as the top dns server, and this causes dns lookups to be really really slow, but when i remove this ip manually from the list (each time i restart the computer, or refresh the network connection), then lookup speeds return to normal
<Levo_75> English commands don't work in the dutch version?
<tominglis> can anyone help me?
<sayers> hm, well any way aptitude is better
<ep> ah solved the mystery.  It's this new Microsoft ergonomic keyboard.  It has a function lock key and it was off, wtf.
<jhutchins> tominglis: Feisty is in #ubuntu+1 - still beta.
<Levo_75> Guess what
<Levo_75> Nothing happens :(
<jhutchins> sayers: aptitude is just a gui shell for apt-get.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jhutchins: not entireellyyy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it handles metapackages a little different
<jhutchins> sayers: You can actually do more with the command line tools than you can with the GUI.
<jhutchins> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: True.
<jhutchins> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: You should get the same results though.
<sayers> jhutchins: aptitude install blah is not GUI
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it was what was supposed to be the successor of apt-get... but apt-get is just still too hott to stop
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sayers: vim is gui :-P
* t3hwiz0rd-ibook leans forward to be slapepd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> slapped*
<c1|freaky> gvim is gui
<ep> Karma getting me. It took all my willpower to force myself to buy  a Microsoft brand keyboard.  I liked the way it felt and it was on sale at Best Buy.  I never loaded the kernel module for it cause I don't care about all the extra keys and gizmos.
<sayers> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: I believe Vim is UI not GUI
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> microsoft makes a sexy keyboard.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sayers: i know... i was acting stupid lol
<soulrider_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ep: i've been using microsux keyboard and mice since i was 8
<ep> Yeah, it's growning on me.
<daftman> hi
<voicu> in case you want to know, ssh -X works, i just had to restart the connection after accepting the X ports
<voicu> thanks for the help
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> voicu: no problemo
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i accept credit cards and money orders :-)
<voicu> hehe
<sayers> I have a nice microsoft ergonomic keyboard. They cant make an OS that graet but they can make a very comfortable keyboard
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sayers: ironic eh?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> their lowest selling point is the only thing they ever got right
<ep> sayers, did you use hte extra keys?  You have to load a kernel module for that right?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> you can just assign the keys in edgy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it worked for me
<sayers> No I dont use the extra keys
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> but again
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i have an old old microsoft wireless natural
<ep> i agree, it's really comfortable.  At least the model I bought.  After two days or so of using it, I was hooked.
<sayers> It took two days of typing to get used to it ;)\
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* Yorokobi switched keyboard layouts. Its cheaper :)
<ep> yep
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %kubuntuonsteroid!*@*]  by nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sayers> Yorokobi: ?
<Yorokobi> sayers, !
<sayers> !
<Yorokobi> sayers, I use the dvorak-us keyboard layout instead of qwerty. It has saved me from a lot of pain.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ep: what kernel app needs to be installed
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ?
<prak> does anyone know how to fix kubuntu os that can't get past the login screen
<prak> after the correct login information?
<sayers> Yorokobi: what do those look like?
<Yorokobi> sayers, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<sinkorswim> how can I enable the multiverse repository?
<sinkorswim> i have directions for ubuntu but dont seem to have the same options in my start menu
<Yorokobi> !source-o-matic > sinkorswim
<sayers> Yorokobi: that is weird. How does it save you pain?
<Yorokobi> sayers, qwerty caused tendonitis <sp?> and I had to get periodic deep tissue massages on my forearms and wear wrist braces. I don't need that now.
<CarinArr> sinkorswim: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<sayers> Yorokobi: I get that , before I got my Keyboard.
<CarinArr> sinkorswim: just change the "gedit" to "kate"
<sinkorswim> thanks all
<sinkorswim> CarinArr: actually I like vim :)
<cyt> I am curious why my friends use Debian for a long time think (K)Ubunut is bug-prone than Debian? Is that ture or any misunderstanding?
<ep> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: Can't recall. I just read something on the forums.  non-standard keys
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> does anyone have any ideas what the official kde 4 desktop is gonna look like?
<ep> I don't really care about em, so I didn't look into it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or is that under tight lock and key during development?
<Yorokobi> ep, t3hwiz0rd-ibook there are packages available that allow the use of extra keys
<CarinArr> sinkorswim: then replace the gedit with vim;)
<cyt> At least I think there are big improves from edgy to feisty beta.
<sayers> Yorokobi: It's all about posture and your equipment and this program called work rave ;)
<sayers> Anywho cya later.
<Levo_75> Why can't i install anything?
<prak> does anyone know how to fix kubuntu os that can't get past the login screen after typing in the correct login information?
<c1|freaky> check numlock and capslock
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> prak: did you merge a homefolder from a previous computer or install?
<prak> t3hwiz0rd-ibook
<prak> : i'm not sure
<prak> i don't think so
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what happens after you log in?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or attempt to?
<gae> does anyone have Cedega TransGaming? I need some help
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> gae: whats up?
<gae> I have a prob with KOTOR: the character moves too quickly, like on E
<Levo_75> This channel doesn't have mods?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Levo_75: all channels have mods
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> freenode philosophy is to not remain in op status unless enforcing rules
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> keeps the temperature of chat more mild
<Levo_75> cool
<solomon_> Levo_75: i accidentally changed the topic in here, and i'm not a mod.  I felt really powerful for 2 seconds, FYI
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> gae: honestly the first thing i'd do is try regular WINE
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i must say that the day of cedega being better than wine is much far over... and wine runs fantabulous and "just works" for most stuff supported
<solomon_> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: how does it run games?  i haven't tried it in YEARS...maybe i'll have to
<gae> knew Wine was about apps, not gaimes...
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> solomon_:  i play hl2 coutnerstrike source and day of defeat source flawlessly with settings maxed in full screen on standard wine
<Levo_75> I want to use dual boot, but i obly have a 40 gb hdd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> is there any text-based browsers better than lynx
<Levo_75> :(
<prak> does anyone know how to remove kde?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Levo_75> How do i install opera browser?
<mrdlouisd> id like to remote desktop to my win32 server, any recommendations on what app i should use?
<Levo_75> How do i install anything?
<Photon> hi, ok ive got a new issue
<srecko> sudo apt-get install
<mrdlouisd> id like to transfer files also
<Yorokobi> mrdlouisd, rdesktop and tsclient
<Photon> i need to install real player
<srecko> Levo_75: start Kadept
<Levo_75> kadept?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mrdlouisd: using the standard rdp protocal?
<Levo_75> i have adept
<srecko> Levo_75: run it :)
<Levo_75> Running
<Levo_75> Now?
<srecko> See the packages?
<sep1318> Photon: your issue is?...
<Levo_75> Opera isn't in there
<srecko> ok
<waylandbill> mrdlouisd: realvnc, tightvnc, ms terminal services, etc.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Photon> i want to download and install real player
<mrdlouisd> thanks going to look into them
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=ebotvine@*.dyn.everestkc.net]  by Tm_T
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mrdlouisd: well wait a second here
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mrdlouisd: are you trying to access it thru terminal services?
<Levo_75> I have to register for pm man
<sep1318> real is in the commercial repositories.
<mrdlouisd> just trying to remote to it, im new to linux. I used to just use remote desktop connectoin
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if you use rdc
<mrdlouisd> was looking for something similar
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> just sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> thats the linux implimentation of rdc
<Yorokobi> and tsclient
<mrdlouisd> would i have to install anything on my server?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yes and tsclient
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mrdlouisd: does your server already accept rdc's?
<Yorokobi> mrdlouisd, enable remote rdp connections is all
<mrdlouisd> yes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mrdlouisd: then no
<mrdlouisd> sweet thanks
<waylandbill> mrdlouisd: install rdesktop and use krdc
<mrdlouisd> ok
<Tm_T> arr
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Tm_T: right when you did that the song i was listening to did it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> creepy
<Tm_T> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: no, it was me
<Photon> i dont have a commercial deposites link
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> lmao
<sep1318> right.
<Photon> i have downloaded realplayerGOLD10.bin
<sep1318> ok.
<Photon> and i have another one which is in RPM extension
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<waylandbill> Photon: why not just get the one from medibuntu?
<Levo_75> srecko nothing shows up
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Yorokobi: i didn't know krdc connected to windows terminal servers
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Yorokobi: thats pretty spiffy
<waylandbill> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<BluesKaj> anyone here familiar with creating torrent files ...I keep getting errors when trying to install a "createtorrent utility" ..error error no open ssh ...why would that be required ?
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, krdc is not nearly as friendly as tsclient, but yes, it works
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> tsclient eh?
<srecko> Levo_75: enable all repositories that have 'deb' prefix
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i am so disconnected from the remote desktop world
<sep1318> Photon: or you can follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-9a7a4519857af012ff775e9c0f15fbce60173676
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ssh for life
<srecko> not necesicary to enable those with 'deb-src'
<sep1318> ...and get it from the commercial repository
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: for the crypto libraries most likely.
<Photon> k checking...
<sparrw> konqueror is not providing the password to kate when i try to open a remote file.  help?
<BluesKaj> it doesn't specify what libs are required tho, waylandbill
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: what utility is it and what's the error? are you trying to compile it?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, it's CreateTorrent tarball
<Levo_75> srecko i fail at doing that
<BluesKaj> http://www.createtorrent.com/
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: ktorrent can create torrents. If you are getting errors about missing openssh during a configure you probably need openssh-dev
<Photon> i cant find real player...
<Ash-Fox> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sep1318> Photon, where/how are you looking?
<BluesKaj> ok, waylandbill, thx I'll check it out ...didn't really look around ktorrent for the make torrent option
<Photon> adept manager
<Photon> i have put the commercial link
<Photon> and fetched updates then searched for real player
<sep1318> did you just copy/paste the link i gave you?
<waylandbill> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<sep1318> cuz you shouldn't have.
<sep1318> :)
<sgumby> is there a way to install kubuntu from the live cd but not from the graphical installer ?
<Photon> i have kubuntu
<Photon> no i didnt copy paste
<Photon> i opened the link
<sep1318> ok good.
<Photon> then went to the link down
<Photon> the commercial one
<sep1318> right, so you put it in your list and updated, like it said?
<Photon> waylandbill: no such file or directory
<knapp> Does anyone know a work-around for this bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58617) I posted the crash report (at the very bottom)
<sep1318> except replacing dapper with edgy if your using it?
<Yorokobi> sgumby, if there's a way to add kernel options to the LiveCD boot, use 'linux text' ... I can't confirm that'll work at the moment
<halo> guys what a strange thing... *_* I've ever used suse, I installed now latest edgy kubuntu on my laptop and I can't find a root
<halo> if I've something to do, for example with adept, kde ask me for a password
<Photon> now what should i do to get real player tell me step by step
<sgumby> will y have to download the alternate install cd ?
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: there is a way, there's a menu option that says "extra options" or something
<halo> which password I give him?? I tried setting root password in konsole, and is now set, but it seems like it's not good for KDE privilege access
<sep1318> if you did everything, it should be there.
<halo> can you help me please?
<PhinnFort> halo: don't use the root password
<PhinnFort> halo: use your own password
<PhinnFort> halo: your account
<Yorokobi> sgumby, probably not.
<Photon> i changed it to edgy, still didnt find real player
<PhinnFort> halo: you should randomize your root password again, or just set it to something really hard
<halo> PhinnFort:  it means that a user can install and uninstall software?
<PhinnFort> halo: yes, using something called "sudo"
<sep1318> Photon: what's the line you put into your list?
<PhinnFort> halo: with Ubuntu's patches, it's much more secure
<sgumby> Yorokobi:it say linux:2/vmlinux: unable to open file, Invalid device
<halo> PhinnFort: can I disable this orrible thing? how?
<Photon> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<PhinnFort> halo: which horrible thing?
<Photon> deb before it
<PhinnFort> halo: i think you must remove your user from the wheel group if you don't want to be able to to administrative thing
<PhinnFort> s
<srecko> Levo_75: read some manual, man :D
<Photon> dapper-commercial after it
<Photon> i changed dapper to edgy
<halo> PhinnFort: that a user can do everything with adept
<PhinnFort> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sep1318> Photon: so edgy-commercial main after the addy?
<PhinnFort> halo: go to system settings -> user management, and select your user
<PhinnFort> but first select administrator mode
<Photon> i just changed dapper-commercial to edgy-commercial
<PhinnFort> and create a new backup user, and then remove your normal user from the "admin" group
<Yorokobi> sgumby, try 'vmlinux text'  ... you may have to get the alternate (non-Live) CD
<Levo_75> I'm gonna use windows xp again, i can't even install a simple browser :(
<PhinnFort> halo: then you won't be able to "sudo"
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: what's your problem?
<ubuntu> CIAO
<PhinnFort> ciao
<PhinnFort> vaia con Dios
<sgumby> not working :( alternate cd is on the way
<Photon> first of all, are u sure real player exists?
<PhinnFort> :D
<Levo_75> I'm failing at installing programs
<sgumby> but it boot
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: how?
<sep1318> yeah
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: go to Add/remove Programs, and install away
<ubuntu> is there an italian person???
<PhinnFort> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sgumby> and the graphical mode works too but the installer is way too slow
<Photon> do u have it installed
<Photon> why dont u try
<soulrider_> Photon: real player is on one fo the repos
<sep1318> yeah, gimme a sec to see if i can find it, then we can try to figure out why you can't see it.
<soulrider_> its int he cannonical commercial repo
<Levo_75> I downloaded the install file of opera
<sep1318> that's where i've been trying to lead him, but it isn't coming up.
<Photon> but i cant find it
<Levo_75> How do i find that with opera?
<sep1318> right, hold on.
<sep1318> :)
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: amd64?
<jbaloul> hi all
<halo> PhinnFort: excuse me... for example, I'm trying to set my screen resolution, inside System Settings... there's a button with "Administrator Mode"... if I click it, it asks me a password... which password I give it?
<soulrider_> p   realplay                                                                          - RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.
<Levo_75> No i386
<Levo_75> I don't have a 64 bitc cpu
<PhinnFort> halo: your user's password
<jbaloul> i am trying to save stream in kaffeine and it seems to be brocken since this last upgrade
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: ok
<Photon> ohh
<soulrider_> Levo_75: you want to install opera ?
<Photon> it starts with p
<Levo_75> Yes
<soulrider_> install it from the repos
<Levo_75> Yes i do
<PhinnFort> ubuntu edgy?
<Levo_75> repos? kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: i'll walk you through it
<Levo_75> kubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<soulrider_> !repos | Levo_75
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: do you use the old Dapper, the normal Edgy, or beta Feisty
<PhinnFort> ?
<ubotu> Levo_75: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> ok
<Levo_75> Dapper drake ubotu i know
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: follow the guide the bot posted
<sep1318> Photon: search for realplayer, without the space
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, have you looked through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Levo_75> Ok
<soulrider_> Photon: real player si int he cannonical comemrcial repo, you can get a custom sources.list built for you with that repo
<sep1318> it should be the only thing that shows
<soulrider_> !easysource | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Photon> THANKS ALOT
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: after you've done that, then i will tell you how to install opera
<sep1318> did that work?
<Photon> i FOUND IT!!!
<Photon> yup
<soulrider_> awesome Photon!
<Photon> THANKS FOR BOTH OF YOU
<sep1318> schweet
<sep1318> np
<sep1318> :)
<PhinnFort> sep1318: what happened september 1318?
<Photon> ok then i want to make it the default player
<Levo_75> Locate the .deb package and double click on it to start the Gdebi .deb installer.
<PhinnFort> Photon: alt+f2 -> "kcontrol" -> enter
<Levo_75> What now?
<Levo_75> Gdebi.deb?
<sep1318> he put the repo in right, but he was searching with the space, which doesn't pull up anything
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: what did you do?
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: scroll down to the commercial repos
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-9a7a4519857af012ff775e9c0f15fbce60173676
<Photon> k
<sep1318> cuz the space doesn't exist in the description either, apparently
<jbaloul> is there a fix for recording a wmv stream with kaffeine?
<PhinnFort> heh
<Photon> yup
<sep1318> silly companies and screwing up spelling for the generations to come.
<PhinnFort> ;P
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Try streamripper.
<sep1318> exactly, phinn
<Photon> PhinnFort: now what should i do to make it default
<PhinnFort> Photon: did you go to control center?
<Photon> yup
<jbaloul> jhutchins will do thanks, so i assume that there isn't a fix for this in kaffeine
<PhinnFort> Photon: search for "assoc"
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Never could get kaffeine to run well for me, I don't bother with it.
<PhinnFort> Photon: click on file associoations
<ionus> someone tell me how i can play cs in kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !cs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> someone tell me how i can play cs in kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !winegaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winegaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !repeat | ionus
<ionus> !cs
<ubotu> ionus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Photon> k then
<halo> so in this moment halo is a root?
<ionus> counter strike on kubuntu
<jbaloul> jhutchins, gotcha, thanks man
<halo> I'm logged in my kde with a root user
<PhinnFort> halo: you can say that, yes
<ionus> i  can play cs on kub
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> halo: sudo means that your user can do certain stuff with root priviliges
<jhutchins> halo: You shouldn't be, you especially shouldn't be running irc as root.
<jhutchins> !sudo | halo
<ubotu> halo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PhinnFort> halo: su = switch user, sudo = switch user do
<jhutchins> !kdesu | halo
<ubotu> halo: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Photon> ....
<PhinnFort> halo: probably
<PhinnFort> i mean...
<PhinnFort> ionus: probablyu
<ionus> how
<ionus> ?
<jhutchins> !wine | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PhinnFort> ionus: run the install program for steam
<jhutchins> ionus: Start there.
<PhinnFort> ionus: have you installed wine?
<ionus> i haw instaled but no worc
<ionus> i haw instaled but no work
<Photon> how can i make it universal: i am inside file accos
<PhinnFort> ionus: try running "winecfg"
<ionus> and?
<PhinnFort> ionus: does it work?
<Photon> stop drinking wine :P :P
<ionus> wait
<Levo_75> Ah finally it's installing opera
<PhinnFort> ionus: then download steam install, and then double click it, or right click, run with, type in "wine" and hit enter
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: great!
<PhinnFort> Photon: i think you have to do it manually
<PhinnFort> Photon: but ask in #kde, they might know
<Photon> okay...
<Photon> Thanks everyone
<Photon> bye
<ionus> what
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: did winecfg run?
<ionus> yes
<PhinnFort> ionus: if it did, locate the install program for cs
<sgumby> once i'm in textmode what should i do to install ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: double click on it
<ionus> ok wait
<PhinnFort> sgumby: install what?
<sgumby> kubuntu on my laptop
<sgumby> from the live cd
<ionus> i cant find it
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: can't find what?
<ionus> isee only dick c
<ionus> ?
<ionus> only disk c
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: i don't understand
<PhinnFort> where do you have the install stuff for cs?
<ionus> isee only disk c:\\
<jbaloul> jhutchins does streamripper do video? it seems to be choking
<john_> hello from holland
<Levo_75> Hoi john
<PhinnFort> ionus: you on kubuntu?
<ionus> yes
<ionus> ?
<john_> hai levo
<ionus> yes
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Hm, not sure.  I've only used it for audio.
<ionus> 6.10
<Levo_75> john do you happen to be a totsean?
<PhinnFort> ionus: and what is C:?
<aaroncampbell> I'm wondering if someone could lend me a hand building a printer driver.  Before I used redhat, and Konica Minolta supplies rpms (or .tar.gz http://printer.konicaminolta.com/support/current_printers/mc2430dl_sup.htm#linux ).  This is what I get when I try to ./configure : http://paste-bin.com/11319
<jbaloul> yeah thats my problem...audio works , i need to save a wmv stream
<aaroncampbell> I assume I need other packages installed, but I'm not sure what
<aaroncampbell> There *is* a /debian directory in that .tar.gz, but it doesn't contain a .deb ...it has a couple Makefiles, etc...and I'm not sure what to do with it
<jbaloul> and kaffeine used to work but now its breaking
<ubuntu> What is the minimum harware for kubuntu ???
<ionus> in wine cfg. i see only disc c: for exe location
<PhinnFort> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Did you upgrade something?
<Levo_75> Well all i need now is to install the mp3 sound codex
<Levo_75> How do i do that?
<ionus> in wine cfg. i see only disc c: for exe location
<jbaloul> yeah...both edgy and feisty don't work....it used to work on dapper
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Requirements for what?
<ionus> in wine cfg. i see only disc c: for exe location
<jhutchins> jbrice_: Have you installed the stuff for the restricted formats?
<jhutchins> jbaloul: ^
<deviance> Ok, has this worked?
<jbaloul> yeah i got everything...i can view just not save
<PhinnFort> ionus: just close winecfg
<PhinnFort> ionus: that was just to check that wine works
<PhinnFort> sorry
<ionus> ok
<PhinnFort> ionus: use the normal file manager to locate it
<jbaloul> this is the bug: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1242970&group_id=86937&atid=581406
<ionus> how
<jbaloul> was wondering if anyone had a fix yet?
<ionus> i im new in linux
<ionus> please tell me
<PhinnFort> ionus: click on the little house
<ionus> i im new in linux
<ionus> please tell me
<ionus> aha home
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: where have you placed your install?
<PhinnFort> ionus: are you using steam?
<Levo_75> I need help with getting mp3's to play
<ionus>  /home/ionus
<ionus> no
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Might check in #kde
<PhinnFort> ionus: double click on the install file in the file manager
<PhinnFort> ok?
<jhutchins> jbaloul: I have no idea, but VLC seems to be fairly versitile, it might be able to capture a video stream.
<ionus> where
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: where you have your install file
<jbaloul> jhutchins, PhinnFort told me to come here from the #kde channel :)
<jhutchins> Heh.
<PhinnFort> :P
<jbaloul> can't figure out how to do it with vlc
<ionus> wait
<PhinnFort> jbaloul: i said go to the devs
<ubuntu> requirements minimun
<PhinnFort> :D
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Do you think it's a kubuntu specific bug?
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: probably
<PhinnFort> since i believe it came with a ubuntu minor version
<ubuntu> requiremnet essential
<ubuntu> 
<PhinnFort> ubuntu6 to ubuntu7
<ubuntu> ubuntu7
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: 64megs of ram
<ubuntu> and ptocessor
<ubuntu> and processor
<PhinnFort> 500 mhz, maybe?
<jhutchins> jbaloul: http://geocities.com/majormms/
<PhinnFort> !repeat | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu> thank you
<PhinnFort> np
<jhutchins> jbaloul: Or mplayer:
<jhutchins> jbaloul: mplayer.exe -dumpstream mms://somehost.com/somedirectory/somefile.wmv
<ionus>  <PhinnFort>?
<PhinnFort> jbaloul: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Rip_Streams_With_MPlayer
<PhinnFort> ionus: did you manage to find your install program?
<ionus> hey
<ionus> are u here
<jbaloul> hmmm....thanks guys, i'll try those...will stick around to let you know
<ionus> no please tell me step by step from the begining
<PhinnFort> ionus: hit alt+f2 and type in ~
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<ionus> what type?
* PhinnFort wonders wtf kubuntu doesn't have a home icon on the desktop by default
<ionus> what
<Betzefer> sup guys ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: press the buttons ALT and F2 simultanously
<ionus> ok ai open
<PhinnFort> ionus: then type in "~" in the box that pops up, and apply pressure to ENTER
<PhinnFort> ionus: now you should see your home folder
<ionus> done
<ionus> yes i see
<PhinnFort> ionus: do you see your install file?
<ionus> yes
<PhinnFort> double click it
<PhinnFort> or single click, depends
<PhinnFort> just run it
<PhinnFort> mkay?
<ionus> not open
<ionus> its not open
<ionus> this its my problem
<PhinnFort> then right click, and select "open with"
<PhinnFort> is wine there?
<PhinnFort> if not, select "Other" and type in "wine" and hit enter
<ionus> no i dont see wine
<PhinnFort> then click "other"
<ionus> mebe it is in subgrouops
<ionus> no i can see
<PhinnFort> ionus: select "Other" and type in "wine" and hit enter
<ionus> wait
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> i will
<ionus> loading wine....
<ionus> but no open
<ionus> !!!
<ionus> no work no eror
<smile> hi linuxians .. how can i put grub in a floppy ?
<ionus>  <PhinnFort>
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: click on the Window menu
<PhinnFort> and "Show terminal emulator"
<ionus> ok
<smile> coz i will reinstall windows ..so i will lose grub
<ionus> done
<technikk> <ionus> i havee a same problem but with mplayer :\
<PhinnFort> ionus: type in "wine" and the beginning of the file name of the install file, and hit "tab"
<PhinnFort> and enter
<ionus> i dont now i am new in kubuntu
<chijin> smile: grub is easily recoverable
<ionus> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\cs16full.exe": Module not foun
<ionus> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\cs16full.exe": Module not found
<smile> chijin: how ?
<style> Hello everyone. I installed beryl on my kubuntu 7.04. My graficcard is a nvidia 7400 go. Since about 3 hours I'm tring to get the window decoretion to run but when I start beryl they cut out on me. I've addedOption "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to my xorg.conf but no changes. dose somebody know a solution?
<PhinnFort> ionus: type in "wine cs16full"
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<chijin> smile: i've used the super grub boot disk many times and it works. google for it
<ionus> Threads:
<ionus> process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
<ionus> 00000008 (D) Z:\home\ionus\cs16full.exe
<PhinnFort> ionus: i think the installer you are using might be buggy
<ionus> where i can found new instaler
<ionus> >
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: you could try asking in #wine
<smile> chijin: how to modify grub in kubuntu ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: i only have experience with installing Steam
<PhinnFort> smile: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PhinnFort> :D
<ionus> what is steam
<ionus> ?
<PhinnFort> ionus: Steam is the program you use to buy and install CS and other games
<ionus> i play cs on linux?
<ionus> tell me with steam
<ionus> please
<PhinnFort> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=240
<PhinnFort> download and double click
<smile> chijin: can i make a rescue floppy in kubuntu .. in Mandriva it's easy
<ionus> ok wait 1min
<chijin> !grub | smile
<ubotu> smile: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Levo_75> What were the codecs i need for mp3 support?
<ionus> but free :)
<PhinnFort> !mp3 | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knapp> Problem, I can't play Mp3s. I've installed "libxine-extracodecs", been to the RestrictedFormats wiki page, read. Still cannot play Mp3's... Any ideas?
<PhinnFort> ionus: borrow an account from someone, maybe?
<PhinnFort> ionus: but ask in #wine, they might be able to help you with the errors you are getting
<style> knapp: what application?
<ionus> ok
<knapp> amarok, totum, others.
<knapp> VLC is the only app that will actually play mp3s
<Chr1831> Hello
<smile> PhinnFort: try to play mp3 in Amarok and it will install libxine-extra automaticlly
<Chr1831> how can i make kde use double click?
<ionus> thx
<style> restartet amarok right?
<knapp> style, yes many times :)
<style> well you never know :)
<PhinnFort> Chr1831: System Settings -> Mouse and KEyboard -> Mouse
<style> here it worked that way just fine
<PhinnFort> Chr1831: under "icons" on that page
<jhutchins> knapp: Maybe you missed one of the steps from the Restricted Formats page.
<style> x reboot
<Chr1831> thanks :D
<PhinnFort> np;)
<PhinnFort> knapp: what engine is amarok using?
<Chr1831> also how can i make window key + d = show desktop?
<PhinnFort> knapp: make sure it utilises the xine engine
<Arwen> Chr1831, in beryl?
<jhutchins> knapp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Chr1831> nope beryl + my computer + kubuntu 7.04 = not so good lol
<PhinnFort> Chr1831: same place, just "Keybord Shortcuts"
<knapp> Yeah, I have all of those installed :/
<PhinnFort> Chr1831: search for "desktop"
<PhinnFort> Chr1831: found it?
<Chr1831> what ever happened to kcontrol?
<Chr1831> yeah thanks :D
<Levo_75> What repository do i go to for wine?
<jbaloul> just got it...the only way it would work....  from cli:  vlc <url>--sout file/avi:filename.avi
<PhinnFort> !info wine | Levo_75
<Levo_75> Can i just give the filepath?
<ubotu> levo_75: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: in universe
<jbaloul> thanks guys for the direction
<jbaloul> take care
<Levo_75> Umz
<Levo_75> How do i gain acces to universe?
<PhinnFort> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> wtf... the gnutella rfc has disappeared...
<PhinnFort> or at least large parts of it
<Arwen> zzz... hammered by updates again
<PhinnFort> what is the recommended desktop search for KDE/Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> strigi?
<PhinnFort> like beagle for gnome
<PhinnFort> !beagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SSJ_GZ> PhinnFort: Strigi is now a dependency for KDE4, but I'm not sure how well it works for KDE3
<Yorokobi> Note to self: Do *not* remove networkmanager remotely
<PhinnFort> SSJ_GZ: one of the kde devs adviced for using beagle instead
<SSJ_GZ> PhinnFort: Kerry is a KDE front-end to Beagle.
<eric__> It works well for KDE3
<PhinnFort> i know
<SSJ_GZ> PhinnFort: Seriously?
<PhinnFort> SSJ_GZ: in KDE 3, he said Beagle with Kerry probably was better
<SSJ_GZ> PhinnFort: Oh right - that makes more sense =)
<PhinnFort> yeah;(
<PhinnFort> *;)
<Photon> ok i have real player installed but i cant play anyfile
<Photon> i have this error: Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<Photon> everyother player is closed
<Levo_75> So yeah i got the mp3 to work
<Levo_75> Thanx guys
<srecko> NAT doesnt work with my kubuntu anymore (after vmware-tools installation), please help me
<Photon> so what should i do?
<Erunno> Good evening all. Is it possible to make Konsole proxy-aware (like the gnome terminal) ?
<PhinnFort> is it possible to install beagle without having to pull down half of gnome?
<Photon> i have this error: Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<Photon> ok i have real player installed but i cant play anyfile
<eco_> HELLO
<Photon> hello
<eco_> ALGUNA ME KIERE COMER LA POLLA
<Photon> lol
<eco_> Q DICES
<Photon> ENGLISH ONLY
<srecko> ubuntu-es
<soulrider_> eco_: deja de decir esas cosas o llamo a un op
<PhinnFort> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eco_> YESSSSSSSS
<pappy_> hi all
<eco_> HELLO M
<pappy_> can someone help me with a problem i have with beryl?
<eco_> ALGUN ESPAOL XAI
<soulrider_> pappy_: maybe its better to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider_> !es |eco
<ubotu> eco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pappy_> how i go there?
* technikk is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<carrot_> trying to compile Xchat and get "configure:2454: error: C compiler cannot create executables".  since ubuntu didn't install gcc i had to do it manually with apt-get.  what else am i missing?
<eco_> Q OS FOLLEN
<PhinnFort> technikk`: i don't care
<kiwi__> lol
<soulrider_> just click on #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> :D
<aaroncampbell> I'm wondering if someone could lend me a hand building a printer driver.  Before I used redhat, and Konica Minolta supplies rpms (or .tar.gz http://printer.konicaminolta.com/support/current_printers/mc2430dl_sup.htm#linux ).  This is what I get when I try to ./configure : http://paste-bin.com/11319
<aaroncampbell> I assume I need other packages installed, but I'm not sure what
<aaroncampbell> There *is* a /debian directory in that .tar.gz, but it doesn't contain a .deb ...it has a couple Makefiles, etc...and I'm not sure what to do with it
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You could try using alien to convert the rpm to a deb.
<soulrider_> aaroncampbell: go int he debian directory and do make and see what happen
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: use those makefiles when you make
<jhutchins> !build | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aaroncampbell> soulrider_: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<soulrider_> uhn, dunno reallt, google and see if you can find a deb file for those drivers
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I've built some things before, but I'm lost on the one dependency of this one: configure: error: Could not find liblcms.a
<aaroncampbell> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soulrider_> !find libcms
<ubotu> Package/file libcms does not exist in edgy
<Photon> #kds
<aaroncampbell> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Photon> #kde
<carrot_> hmmm apt-get install build-essential.  that might be my problem.  i used apt-get install gcc.
<soulrider_> build essential includes gcc and other compilers and tools
<aaroncampbell> !find liblcms
<ubotu> Found: liblcms1, liblcms1-dev, liblcms-utils
<soulrider_> build-essential is better than just installing gcc
<carrot_> hope so :)
<carrot_> thanks
<aaroncampbell> see, I h*have* liblcms1, but that's not good enough it seems
<carrot_> gotta wait for the updates to complete before i can do it, though.  the packages dir is locked.
<carrot_> has anyone gotten identd working under ubuntu?  most of the efnet servers i can connect to require a identd response, and although i have pidentd installed, it doesn't seem to work.  port 113 is forwarded because identd works in XP.
<Arwen> carrot_, try oidentd
<Arwen> it's easy enough to use
<carrot_> Arwen: i have tried oidentd and still didn't work
<Arwen> hmm, well, dunno - works for me
<carrot_> using a how-to i found, i tried the troubleshooting and it works if i telnet to myself and do the ident query, but does not work from outside the lan
<turner> hello
<PhinnFort> how can i delete old kernels?
<PhinnFort> they seem to clog up my /boot partitiob
<PhinnFort> *partition
<Levo_75> Umz format?
<PhinnFort> hum?
<fdoving> PhinnFort: remove the old kernel packages.
<PhinnFort> what should i remove?
<PhinnFort> and must i do it manually?
<fdoving> PhinnFort: 'dpkg -l linux-image*
<fdoving> '
<PhinnFort> it's like 3 old
<PhinnFort> does the modules disappear when i take down the images?
<fdoving> yes.
<PhinnFort> ok
<fdoving> the packages with modules depend on the kernel-image.
<PhinnFort> happy me
<PhinnFort> this is weird...
<PhinnFort> whenever i try to install something, i get this: "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the python-apt package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<PhinnFort> and then "E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<fdoving> find the packages you want to remove in the list produced by the command i gave you, then use 'aptitude remove list-of-kernel-images-to-remove' or 'apt-get remove list-of-kernel-images-to-remove'.
<fdoving> PhinnFort: oh. nice.
<fdoving> PhinnFort: so what does 'sudo dpkg -P python-apt'
<fdoving> PhinnFort: do?
<PhinnFort> it purges python-app
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Are you using "sudo"
<PhinnFort> or at least that's what it should
<PhinnFort> pollyo: yeah
<PhinnFort> dpkg: error processing python-apt (--purge):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<fdoving> PhinnFort: you might need to fore that with --force-all.. yeah, i'd try to 'sudo dpkg --force-depends -P python-apt && sudo apt-get -f install'
<bud> tuz
<bud> tux?
<fdoving> PhinnFort: ok, it's in that state, then i'd go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the proper python-apt package download it manually and use 'dpkg -i <pkg>' to install it.
<PhinnFort> i did a force-all, and it seems to have purged it
<fdoving> PhinnFort: ok, then you can try to re-install it wiht 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<PhinnFort> doing it now
<malcher> i'm trying to install the sun jre on my system... but during the install adept shows me (when clicking on "show details") a console window within itself with some eula i have to agree to... the problem is i can't enter anything into that window... :/ does somebody know how i could fix that?
<bud> how does one do away with unencrypted noticeson email?
<Yorokobi> malcher, don't use adept to install the Sun Java packages
<malcher> Yorokobi: instead? apt-get?
<Yorokobi> malcher, yep. Or synaptic or dselect
<fdoving> malcher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-489a0f56b430f0162fead679b5d72f41ce7a3976
<malcher> ...okay, than i'll do that. tnx Yorokobi
<Yorokobi> malcher, its probably already downloaded so you can go to /var/cache/apt/archives and 'sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Yorokobi> '
<malcher> ah thank you fdoving
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<voicu> a command for viewing the installed users?
<voicu> nvm
<bud> please help unencrypt my email
<Yorokobi> bud, how is it encrypted? PGP?
<bud> I don't know
<bud> PGP is unknown to me
<matthew_> bud, who encrypted it?
<Yorokobi> bud, most encryption methods throw a header at the beginning identifying what encrypted it, the version, etc.
<bud> I am the only one using this computer
<bud> I'll have to check next time I do email
<sgumby> ROT-13
<voicu> i reinstate the question :D, command to see what users are installed/added/whatever?
<Yorokobi> voicu, you can look at /etc/passwd
<Yorokobi> voicu, or 'ls /home'
<voicu> well, there might be users with the home somewhere else
<fdoving> voicu: 'getent passwd'
<Yorokobi> voicu, or Kmenu -> System Settings -> User Management
<voicu> yeah but i need to administrate users through ssh
<voicu> i could try to use ssh -X but it's slow as hell
<Levo_75> Is wine in universe?
<Yorokobi> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Levo_75> With the !
<Levo_75> ?
<Levo_75> I have the .deb installation file
<Levo_75> What now?
<Black_Cat> Levo_75: click it :)
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, where are you getting the debs? Are you downloading them from the web or are you using a package manager (Adept/Aptitude/Synaptic/dselect)?
<voicu> if i change the entry in /etc/shadow the password will change, right? it's the only place the hash is
<voicu> ?
<fdoving> voicu: i don't recommend editing /etc/shadow by hand, but yes.
<Yorokobi> voicu, why would you manually change /etc/shadow?
<Yorokobi> sudo passwd username
<voicu> it's just that i want to disable the ftp user from login... writing ! instead of the hash
<voicu> that's all
<Yorokobi> voicu, edit /etc/passwd and change /bin/(ba)sh to /bin/falselogin
<fdoving> voicu: atleast use 'vipw -s' to edit the file.
<Yorokobi> er, /bin/false or /bin/nologin
<fdoving> voicu: you can lock the password, 'passwd -l username'
<fdoving> Yorokobi, voicu, instead of editing /etc/passwd to change the shell, use 'chsh username'
<bud> email has no encryption ID about it
<fdoving> voicu: to unlock the password: 'passwd -u username'
<voicu> hehe, thanks for the suggestions
<Yorokobi> fdoving, huh ... learn something new every day :)
<voicu> but it's too late
<voicu> locking the password means no login?
<voicu> or the password can't change?
<whegge> Hello everyone.  Hoping someone here can help me.  I am looking for the snmpwalk command.  I have installed tinysnmpwalk but I have a problem with tinysnmp.  The problem is that tinysnmpwalk only uses SNMP v1.  The product I am attempting to use this on only know version 2.  Any ideas where I can get the orignal snmp-tools deb file that will work on feisty?
<cox377> why when i minimize azureus into the task bar do i get a white square opposed to the azureus icon?
<voicu> cox377: java bug probably, happens to me too
<voicu> might i suggest ktorrent? it's lighter, reliable and maybe faster
<cox377> voicu: anyway of fixing it?
<apokryphos> ktorrent's awesome
<cox377> gonna try it now
<fdoving> whegge: get the 'snmp' package.
<cox377> another thing, does anyone here use thunderbird?
<Yorokobi> cox377, yes
<voicu> cox377: i think it would be complicated to fix, who knows how many things you have to fix in kicker or java or something like that
<cox377> or any applicatio, that when shown along the bottom only has an "X inbox - Thunderbird" opposed to having an icon like say firefox does
<carrot_> configure: error: "Cannot find glib" <- what am i missing now?
<fdoving> that's because kicker doesn't find a icon matching the app-name in /usr/share/icons/
<fdoving> cox377: ^^
<voicu> maybe thunderbird didn't set an icon and defaulted to the X icon
<carrot_> apt-get install glib finds nothing
<Levo_75> How do i installed do wine in kubuntu 6.06 dapper drake?
<Tm_T> !wine | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fdoving> carrot_: you need the -dev packages, libglib2.0-dev or libglib1.2-dev depending on the major-version you want.
<whegge> fdoving:  Thanks!  Not sure why I could not find that package to begin with.
<voicu> carrot_: the package is libglib2.0-dev
<cox377> fdoving: is that responce to the question aboiut thunderbird for example?
<fdoving> cox377: general response to the X icons issue for any app, yes.
<carrot_> voicu: thanks
<cox377> fdoving: ok, how do i find out the icon name that the app is looking for?
<sayers> Are there any Ubuntu apps where you can burn lets say a Console game to make a backup?
<carrot_> ah finally configure worked
<carrot_> thanks
<fdoving> cox377: i'm not sure. is this thunderbird?
<cox377> uyup
<fdoving> cox377: hang on, i'll install it and test.. then give you feedback.
<cox377> fdoving: lol mate iu wouldn't go to that much trouble
<cox377> cheers anyway
<fdoving> cox377: it's not trouble, i'll learn something :)
<cox377> :)
<fdoving> cox377: do you have /usr/share/app-install/icons/mozilla-thunderbird.png or /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-thunderbird.png ?
<pollyo_> Anyone know why I might be getting an error from mysql? Something about socks?
<pollyo_> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pollyo_> Could it be a guarddog setting?
<fdoving> pollyo_: guarddog doesn't block socket connections.
<pollyo_> fdoving: OK.  Thanks.
<Yorokobi> pollyo_, its looking for a unix socket, not a TCP/UDP connection. ^^^
<fdoving> cox377: i belive the icon name should reflect the name on the binary used to execute the program, mozilla-thunderbird.png in this case.
<pollyo_> Yorokobi: I wish that made sense to me.
<iakopo_> ciao a tutti
<cox377> fdoving: yeh i have the latter
<cox377> "/usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-thunderbird.png ?"
<Yorokobi> pollyo_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2233137
<fdoving> cox377: the latter is used for for example the kmenu -> run command dialog. (if you write mozilla-thunderbird into it you'll see the icon).
<pollyo_> Yorokobi: Thank you.  Bringing the page up now.
<jnowka> hello
<jnowka> I have a question about my laptop touchpad
<pollyo_> Yorokobi: Looks like it would help if I installed the server.
<Yorokobi> pollyo_, lol
<pollyo_> lol
<jnowka> Everytime I turn it on, it brings up the KDE Help Center.  I have checked the shortcut key for the Help Menu and it shows that it is not assigned any buttons.
<avvalon> Can someone explain to me how I could start a remote desktop session to a computer I only have SSH access too right now?
<cox377> is there a command to show hdd usage / freespace?
<Yorokobi> cox377, df
<cox377> avvalon: is it a linux machine?
<PF-Away> df -h
<cox377> thats a good command, it takes so long if you right click on the drive, properties then calculate
<PF-Away> i think there's a program called kdf, for KDE
<cox377> PF-Away: whats kdf?
<PF-Away> cox377: the "df" command for KDE
<PF-Away> i think
<fdoving> !kdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avvalon> Yes cox :nods:
<PF-Away> !info kdf
<ubotu> kdf: disk space utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 964 kB
<fdoving> kdf is in kdeutils, it's a disk space utility.
<cox377> PF-Away: lol already have it installed
<carrot_> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl" during a compile.  what do i need to do?  perl is installed.
<q_> L
<fdoving> carrot_: try to get libperl-dev
<Levo_75> I still can't figure out how to install things in kubuntu without adept
<fdoving> Levo_75: anything special you want to install?
<Levo_75> Yes
<Levo_75> Frostwire
<fdoving> !frostwire | levo_75
<Levo_75> And flash plugins
<ubotu> levo_75: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fdoving> !flash | levo_75
<ubotu> levo_75: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PF-Away> !flash | Levo_75
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubotu> Levo_75: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PF-Away> :P
<Levo_75> Hehe
<PF-Away> fdoving: paper, rock, scissors?
<PF-Away> next time
<fdoving> heh :)
<jnowka>  Everytime I turn on my touchpad, it brings up the KDE Help Center.  I have checked the shortcut key for the Help Menu and it shows that it is not assigned any buttons.
<fdoving> the default shortcut to khelpcenter is F1.
<avvalon> Is that possbile? TO use ssh to view the Gui?
<Yorokobi> avvalon, yes. The SSH server needs to allow X11 forwarding, though
<fdoving> avvalon: yes, do you need a full blown desktop or does it do with just one and one application?
<Yorokobi> ... and X running on the server :)
<jnowka> Yes, but I have a special button to turn on my touchpad, but each time I turn on my touchpad it brings up KHelpCenter.  The button is not F1
<Apollo^101> isnt there an easy way. (may be by package manager) to install the latest kernel?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, which "latest kernel" are you looking for?
<fdoving> jnowka: please report a bug with that. and give me the bugnumber. i'll contact our special-keys-guru.
<jnowka> ok will do, will you be here in an hour?
<jnowka> how do you put in a bug report?
<fdoving> Apollo^101: if you just update regularily you will get the latest kernel available for your release. if you mean the latest kernel from kernel.org, no, there is no easy way to get that. ubuntu-kernels are slightly modified to fit our needs better than the kernel.org kernels does by default.
<fdoving> jnowka: go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs - find "Report a bug" and follow the instructions.
<fdoving> jnowka: you might need to register to launchpad first.
<fdoving> i belive you will get instructions on how to do that on the page.
<fdoving> if not please ask.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, 2.6.20
<Powerking89670> Does anyone know how to get araroK to play files off an ipod?
<melkor> I just had a copy of feisty fail, so I partitioned my hard drive and put edgy back on.  After I back up my data, can I use rm -R on my old partition
<Apollo^101> fdoving, you mean i have to compile my own. any easy way?
<Powerking89670> I mean, It says it SHOULD, but it doesnt since all the files are mp3
<fdoving> Apollo^101: may I ask why you do need a fresh from kernel.org kernel in the first place?
<noaXess> how do i clear the swap space, cause i think any app would allways fill my swap space?
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: did you install libxine-extracodecs from the Multiverse?
<Powerking89670> no...
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, my system auto-mounts my ipod (4th gen) to /media/ipod ... I had to open Amarok then manually add the files from the ipod to the amarok playlist
<fdoving> noaXess: you don't clear the swapspace, that's handled by the kernel, if your swapspace is full there is probably some application leaking memory.
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670, amarok requires those to play mp3s
<Apollo^101> fdoving, the latest is always the greatest
<terran4000> Hey all. Does anyone have any problems with raid (Linux raid autodetect partitions) in Feisty?
<Powerking89670> Can I get them off the Adept Manager?
<Tm_T> noaXess: why you need to clear swap?
<Stormzoeker> goodevenig everyone
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, if its build correctly
<Yorokobi> s/build/built/
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: of course, when multiverse repo is enabled
<noaXess> fdoving: i think, on ech reboot, my hd run's over.. for 2 minutes.. reading and reading.. and then all is ok..
<Powerking89670> which is done how?
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, hmm. so can i build it
<Apollo^101> ?
<Tm_T> noaXess: swap is "erased" in shutdown so ...
<Powerking89670> im new to having to do a million tihngs to get one something to work correctly so bear with me :-/
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, can, yes. Want to, though? I haven't built my own kernel since I switched to Ubuntu from Debian.
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, ... and started using grub instead of LILO
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: choose "Manage repositories" from Adept menu, you will get a content of  /etc/apt/sources.list file. You should check all the uncommented lines ending with universe, and click this word to add a space and a multiverse word
<Black_Cat> it looks like this for me: deb http://debian.charite.de/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, which kernel are you using right now?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, the latest one for my release.
<noaXess> hm.. ok just a reboot
<Black_Cat> of course you can edit the file itself, using Alt-F2 and type: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, which, in the case of my current workstation, is edgy (2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP)
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: hope this helps
<Powerking89670> It does (I think) lemme follow my instinct :p
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: end when you perform "Fetch updates", enter search filter libxine-extracodecs, they should be there
<Powerking89670> Im fetching now :D
<Black_Cat> :)
<unix_infidel> anyone here done an feisty alpha to beta upgrade with dist-upgrade and noticed any problems?
* technikk is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<sparrw> whats a good gui diff tool that can handle remote files (sftp specifically) and can do per-line merging?
<Black_Cat> (i discovered that stuff for myself 2 days ago, so it's fresh and hot in memory :))
<jhutchins> !away > technikk`
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, iam using the same
<Powerking89670> I tried libxine but didnt see one that looked anyware similar to libxine-extracodecs
<q_> ,
<Yorokobi> sparrw, hsftp
<Powerking89670> I seen some libxine
<Apollo^101> ok
<fdoving> jnowka: more info on how we can resolve your problem is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: maybe you didn't have multiverse yet
<melkor> is the 2.6.20-13 kernel a stable release?
<terran4000> melkor: works fine for me on my laptop ... but breaks on my desktop
<Apollo^101> does any body knows when kubuntu fiesty (non beta) the reall final one, will be released?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, sometime this month
<Powerking89670> I see libxine-main
<Yorokobi> probably
<jnowka> fdoving are you still here
<fdoving> jnowka: yes.
<jnowka> the bug-report is #102558
<fdoving> jnowka: ok. thanks.
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: can you pastebin you sources.list? maybe somekinda problem there
<jnowka> fdoving: np
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, are you sure?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, the version is 7.04. 04 for April, 7 for 2007
<melkor> my laptop went down with feisty, and I think I got that kernel from the unstable repositories
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, ok. how will i be able to upgrade to fiesty if i am using edgy 6.10?   through live cd?
<Powerking89670> hold on Black_Cat
<Powerking89670> gimme a sec
<jnowka> I have got to get to class, ty for your help
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: i'm not going anywhere withing next couple of hours
<terran4000> melkor: heh, from what I have seen. the newest feisty kernel is pretty good ... except it lacks support for some slightly older hardware (like my motherboard)
<Black_Cat> :)
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade (for now)
<carrot_> thanks for the help.  things are compiling nicely now.
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, that may change when feisty is actually released.
<Powerking89670> http://www.swgemods.com/paste/viewp.php?id=20070403164929-2963
<chr1831> how can i let knetworkmanager use my wallet without my password everyboot?
<melkor> terran4000, what is the latest feisty kernel?
<terran4000> Yorokobi: I wouldn't recommend upgrading to feisty from stable on slightly older hardware ... no offense ment.
<terran4000> melkor: latest? no idea ... I just use whatever the repo's have. .13 I think
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, no. i dont want to upgrade by internet. i prefer by cd. if i corrupt my installation. i could reinstall any time by c
<Apollo^101> cd
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, dunno
<chr1831> anyone?
<Powerking89670> I aggree Apollo. I always feel good knowing I have my LiveCDs :D
<Apollo^101> ok
<Thalanox> Does feisty have Beryl pre-installed on it?
<chr1831> not yet?
<fdoving> jnowka: can you please try to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch ?
<Thalanox> liveCDs are fun.
<melkor> terran4000, so do I, but I included the unstable repository to try and get madwifi and then I had a couple hundred new updates
<Powerking89670> liveCDs make my job at annoying my IT's at school so much easier
<Thalanox> I've got around 4. 5 if you count the ubuntu and kubuntu as different
<Powerking89670> if they are dumb enough to leave the bios unpassworded and ready to boot to disk before HD. I see it as my right to boot to Kubuntu in school :D
<melkor> terran4000, I think that is what killed my computer, I put an unstable kernel on...
<Powerking89670> Black_Cat: In case you missed it
<Powerking89670> http://www.swgemods.com/paste/viewp.php?id=20070403164929-2963
<terran4000> melkor: including the unstable repo's will do that. The stable repos are ... well, stable! Thus they won't kill your computer. Unstable are generally usable but are bug prone and can easily break something
<Powerking89670> I love breaking things. Windows was always made of glass and I was always throwing rocks :D
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: sorry, i did miss it. checking it now...
<Powerking89670> its cool
<Powerking89670> :D
<Powerking89670> it was my fault
<terran4000> unstable repos have constant updates to them. It's kinda like: "OHH! I fixed this lets submit it!" Unstable isn't well tested and it's sometimes just a quick patch
<melkor> I have two bootable partitions now, I don't want one to be a bootable partition.
<Mynthon> http://www.voinaroz.lv/?auk=2i1i18g2oxz
<melkor> can I just delete the files off of it?
<terran4000> two bootable partitions? you mean you have two partitions with two os'es installed on em?
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: multiverse was NOT enabled
<chr1831> can i have knetworkmanager use the wallet without the password?
<melkor> one is fiesty, that broke...and the other is fiesty that I just installed.
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: make sure every adept instance including apt-get is not working
<Powerking89670> really?
<Black_Cat> and fix this file manually
<melkor> I didn't want to erase all of my data.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84.237.151.45]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<jhutchins> melkor: Just don't boot to it.
<Powerking89670> can u paste me what it SHOULD look like?
<fdoving> chr1831: not without the wallet password, no.
<Powerking89670> because I dont see how I enable/disable things in the file
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: you added it in some places, but the thing is - you missed really important places
<chr1831> im tired of typing in my password every login.......
<melkor> I want to tie up the loose ends though.
<terran4000> melkor: you can also just remove the line from /boot/grub/menu.lst that boots to that
<Powerking89670> I used Adept to Enable/Disable
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: check the line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<Yorokobi> chr1831, security is not convenient all the time
<chr1831> i don't care about security :)
<fdoving> chr1831: that's kinda the idea behind the wallet.
<chr1831> (when it comes to my wep key)
<Apollo^101> thanks all
<Yorokobi> chr1831, use windows
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: this one will be enough to make things right.
<chr1831> i mean i care but i don't care :D
<chr1831> cant i just give kwifimanager my password and it access it without asking me?
<melkor> Damn when I did the feisty update with only the standard repositories uncommented it was 1/3 of the d/load size.
<fdoving> chr1831: try. i'm not sure it's that easy. maybe kwlan can do that. not sure.
<Yorokobi> chr1831, if its WEP (and not WPA) then, yes. You can keep knetworkmanager "offline" and use wlassistant
<Powerking89670> ok, but how exactly do I uncomment it IE what makes it a comment
<Yorokobi> chr1831, which does not use the wallet
<chr1831> its wpa :D
<fdoving> Powerking89670: a # at the beginning of the line makes the line a comment.
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: it is not commented now, just add multiverse word after the universe word in the end
<Yorokobi> chr1831, you could configure/use wpa_supplicant then kwifimanager ... good luck though. It took me two hours to get it working
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: it's Enable/Disable right-click menu option in Adept.
<Black_Cat> (uncomment/comment respectively)
<bud> fdoving,how do I encrypt my email
<Yorokobi> !info kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<Yorokobi> !info kgpg > bud
<Yorokobi> bud, that's one way
<fdoving> bud, checkout kmenu -> run command, input 'help:/kmail/pgp.html' and run.
<livingdaylight> I came across this site http://www.undergroundsatellite.com/index-2.html its about having sattelite televion through one's computer using their software, but Alas, it is for windows users only AGAIN. I wondered if there is any way I can as a Linux user also get Sattelite televsion through my computer?
<Powerking89670> yay it worked thanks Black_Cat :D
<Black_Cat> PupenoR: glad to help. you can't imagine the extent i was happy to when i heard mp3 playing :)
<Black_Cat> sorry
<fdoving> livingdaylight: do a search for satellite on packges.ubuntu.com , we don't support underground activities though.
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670:  glad to help. you can't imagine the extent i was happy to when i heard mp3 playing :)
<Powerking89670> I imagine ill be the same :d
<terran4000> "Need to get 103MB of updates ... 1003KB will be fried" heh, I love debian ^^
<Powerking89670> ive been lost without my music!
<Levo_75> In what repository is wine?
<Powerking89670> Sweet, it works :D
<Yorokobi> terran4000, fried or freed?
<Powerking89670> I love this channel :p
<terran4000> haha >< both work :-)
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: well i've converted 100+ tracks to .ogg and survived the silence :)
<Powerking89670> I love everyone who helped me :D
<Levo_75> You have to buy a ticket for this channel though
<livingdaylight> fdoving: lol, the site is called undergroundsattelite.. not sure why...but basically it is to do with being able to get satttelite tv via a pc. HAve we got that in Linux?
<Powerking89670> I dont personally like .ogg
<livingdaylight> fdoving: i thought Linux was an underground activity? :D
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> livingdaylight: all you need is a tv tuner
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, wine is part of the universe repo
<Powerking89670> One step closer in my quest to bring down the M$
<fdoving> livingdaylight: no idea, probably. have you tried to search google? linux is on top of the world,  not underground at all :)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> livingdaylight: a tv tuner and a reciever near by
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i watch satellite tv all the time on my nix box
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: but it's supported in (k)ubuntu by default. opensource roxx.
<Levo_75> Yorokobi how do i install it?
<livingdaylight> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: but this particular software has over 1000 channels from 84 coutnries
<Levo_75> I have the .deb in my filesystem
<Black_Cat> and .ogg files are generally smaller than .mp3 of the same quality.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> livingdaylight: oh, if you're looking for specific software that may be different
<matthew_> can you hear me?
<fdoving> livingdaylight: then there is probably nothing similar for linux.
<Powerking89670> Yes
<fdoving> matthew_: yes, we can.
<melkor> me?
<Powerking89670> we can hear you matthew_
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Powerking89670> melkor we can hear you too :p
<matthew_> thanks...our internet access is down right now...I'm thinking it's the DNS servers
<Powerking89670> Wine is not difficult to install. I did it and I am a nooblet
<matthew_> cause obviously I can talk to you all
<fdoving> matthew_: you can try 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as backups. easy to remember.
<matthew_> ok,thanks
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670, btw - how much MBs to download for Wine to be installed?
<Yorokobi> !info wine > Black_Cat
<matthew_> fdoving, have you heard of openDNS?
<Powerking89670> Im not sure It makes u add an entry to Adept
<fdoving> matthew_: yes, briefly.
<Powerking89670> I can look
<Black_Cat> Yorokobi, thanks i have the link already :)
<Powerking89670> Ive thought about helping wine. believe it or not I can crack formats in my sleep
<Black_Cat> just 9Mb. cool.
<Powerking89670> says 42M install size
<Powerking89670> im assumeing thas MB
<Black_Cat> Powerking89670: it's the installation size on HDD, not the download MBs :)
<terran4000> damn you beryl! tempting me so
<Powerking89670> yes I know
<Powerking89670> well 42M tarballed is like what. 31?
<terran4000> depends what's in it
<Powerking89670> im assuming the download is in tarball
<halo> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<halo> doesn't work!
<Black_Cat> plaintext may be tarballed even with better ratio :)
<fdoving> halo: chekc that you have the multiverse repository enabled.
<fdoving> !multiverse | halo
<ubotu> halo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Powerking89670> Im sure its on www.winehq.org lemme look
<Powerking89670> ....if FF will open it
<Powerking89670> of cource I use .org and its .com
<Black_Cat> and if it won't than the site isn't worth it :)
<Black_Cat> ah
<Powerking89670> Must be down or something
<Powerking89670> it wont load....
<halo> if I click on Adept in the menubar I have only the exit option!
<Powerking89670> this is the part where I would normally suspect winsock, but that cant be right :p
<jager> so i tried feisty earlier today
<jager> it loaded but my keyboard completely didn't work at all
<jager> any clues as to why that may be?
<jager> reverted to edgy for the nonce
<jager> its a standard ps2 jobby
<melkor> my mouse/sound card/wireless card stopped working.
<Black_Cat> jager: /etc/X11/xorg.conf i bet
<jager> yar wifi stopped was well
<melkor> which kernel are you using?
<halo> I don't have Manage repositories while clicking on Adept in the menubar... +_+
<terran4000> feisty has too many issues for me to use it on something that I 'need'
<jager> on edgy?  2.6.17-10-generic
<mauro> halo: did you just install ?
<mauro> terran4000: feisty is still beta :P
<fdoving> halo: what about the view menu?
<jager> the disk i had was one of the release cantidates for edgy from many moons ago
<jager> updating now
<soulrider> lol, jager , isnt it better to just download a new iso ?
<jager> also tried sabayon (gentoo) just for kicks and i couldn't get wifi working there either
<halo> it's in Italian, I can try a translation, there's "Review modification"
<terran4000> haha, I know it's beta ... but they stil didn't fix the raid issue, and they managed to remove drivers for my network cards. I'm currently going to Arch linux on my desktop
<jager> well i would have but i didn't have net access in either sabayon or feisty
<melkor> jager, I need madwifi to get wireless working
<jager> and no other PC
<halo> I checked the box with "unsupported software" and "proprietary software"
<soulrider> terran4000: right now im on Arch
<gae> sorry guys, need some hand with wine and possibly the attention of a person enough for a PM
<malcher> ah thank you fdoving
<halo> and now I can see mstruetype-..
<gae> don't worry, no porno
<malcher> oops :P
<soulrider> terran4000: the people on IRC seem to be mostly a55holes though
<malcher> whrong shell
<jager> problem was no wifi and thus no way to research fixes on sabayon, similarly on feisty but with the added problem of no keyboard
<soulrider> terran4000: my fonts look kinda weird on arch though
<soulrider> some sites are unreadable
<jager> i've never had a linux fail to use a ps2 keyboard
<terran4000> soulrider: haha, great .... well, I just want it to work and some 'new-ish' features and be costumized for my desktop
<soulrider> terran4000: you are aware you have to install everything right ?
<terran4000> soulrider: as long as Arch works (functionally), I can deal with the looks later
<soulrider> even xorg
<terran4000> soulrider: yeah, not a problem
<soulrider> oh, i suggest
<soulrider> copy the kubuntu corg.conf
<soulrider> save it to use on arch
<soulrider> i couldnt do it myself, so i copied my kubuntu config over
<soulrider> :P
<terran4000> soulrider: I started out with pure beg ages ago
<soulrider> oh, i see
<terran4000> lol, yeah. I'm saving a lot of config data now.
<gae> Sorry if I repeat, I need a hand with wine, anybody knows it but good?
<soulrider> ive been using linux for less than a year
<soulrider> gae all i know is i can use it to load utorrent :P
<terran4000> only reason I went to kubuntu was because I'm tired of configuring EVERY thing my self in linux and kubuntu seemed to mostly do things for me. Though beryl sucked and I wanted it ^^
<soulrider> maybe if you ask in #wine ?
<jager> doesn't utorrent have a linux native client?
<gae> soulrider: winehq
<soulrider> terran4000: you can have beryl on kubuntu no problem
<Powerking89670> why not use KTorrent?
<soulrider> ktortent isnt good enough for me
<gae> indeed why not Ktorrent
<Powerking89670> its in the Adept Package Manager, couldnt get any easier to install things
<jager> ktorrent is pretty nice
<soulrider> i installed deluge on Arch, but for some reason it wont load
<terran4000> soulrider: oh I know ... I still have it running on my semi-working system. it's just that Feisty broke my desktop. No network, no working raid, no video acceleration ... ect ect
<maki_> i can remove all the kernels exept that what grub loads?!
<terran4000> Kubunty Edgy worked just fine ... except for beryl.
<soulrider> terran4000: its still beta!! :P
<soulrider> everyone upgrades to feisty and then complains, i got a feeling that feisty will be a bit too buggy for my taste
<soulrider> maki yes
<terran4000> soulrider: yeah yeah ... though from my I've seen so far, feisty is going the wrong way in terms of compatibility with older hardware
<maki_> ok thatnks
<soulrider> yes terran4000 i feel the same way
<fdoving> terran4000: that's actually not just feisty, the entire 2.6.x series of the linux kernel is going that way.
<jager> terran4000: i got beryl running on edgy last time i had this loaded
<Stormzoeker> terron4000: got feisty up and running on a very old Dell GX1 :P
<terran4000> I run Feisty on this laptop and it rans damn well. only issues I ran into were also with beryl when I really started messing with it :-)
<jager> of course now i have to start over but it seemed trivial enough
<soulrider> i have berylk on edgy! :P
<terran4000> jager: yeah, beryl on edgy works damn well I have to admit ... except with kde >_>
<raindo1> In Kubuntu FIrefox and Thunderbird work perfectly.  In my Gnome session Firefox can't do dns lookups, and Thunderbird won't connect at all.  What could be causing this?  (It's not my firewall as Konqueror works perfectly in both sessions.)
<jager> i had it running under kde
<jager> what didn't work for you?
<terran4000> jager: I could never get the kicker and taskbar to work right. even with the 'compiz' patches for both
<jager> weird
<PhinnFort> works here
<terran4000> it's a known bug actually ...
<terran4000> some people have it, some don't
<jager> seemed to work as expected for me
<jager> weird
<terran4000> agreed.
<soulrider> i allways sued KDE and it worked like charm for me
<PhinnFort> i want to sue KDE too!
<jager> lol
<terran4000> lol
<PhinnFort> ;P
<Black_Cat> %)))
<jager> i wanna know why my wifi card doesn't seem to work under anything but edgy out of the box
<jager> 00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<Black_Cat> why sueing someone who makes real good stuff though :)
<jager> that's a pretty generic card, no?
<terran4000> edgy is stable and proven to be so ... like debian stable is damn stable on all hardware ...
<gae> terran4000: not true
<gae> Dapper is the stable one
<jager> doesn't that card use the orinoco module?
<gae> terran4000: edgy is good
<terran4000> gae: ah you, you are correct, my apologies.
<terran4000> *ah yes
<jager> ubuntu on the desktop, debian on the servers
<jager> that's how i roll
<terran4000> same
<PhinnFort> ubuntu on the desktop, kein server;)
<terran4000> never had a problem with my two deb servers. ^^ so much less work on those two once I set up em
<terran4000> speaking of problems ... is this a known problem: you boot your laptop with the 2nd battery (module bay) in, then decide you want to burn something so you swap in your cd-rom .. but it doesn't work/show up
<terran4000> thus you have to reboot to have it show up in /dev ...
<terran4000> is this common? or just me being an idiot somehow?
<raindo1> I get the following error in my gnome session when starting Firefox but not in my kde session.
<raindo1> /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7KGlobal23unregisterStaticDeleterEP18KStaticDeleterBase
<raindo1> /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/domino.so could not be unloaded
<raindo1> gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN7KGlobal23unregisterStaticDeleterEP18KStaticDeleterBase
<raindo1> Why would domino.so be throwing this error in gnome?
<terran4000> raindo1: seems FF (and the like) are using your KDE libs for most things
<terran4000> did you install kubuntu originally?
<raindo1> terran4000:  no.  I have always had ubuntu installed initially and installed a kde session afterwards.
<raindo1> This behavior just started recently.
<raindo1> In KDE Firefox works just fine, but now, in gnome it can't even do dns lookups correctly.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> heh theres irony
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its rebeling against its makers
<raindo1> hehe
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> firefox fights the system: catch it in theatres this month!
<raindo1> If I wasn't on dialup I'd just download Feisty beta and proceed with a clean install to take care of the problem.
<jhutchins> raindo1: Is the firefox on your system from ubuntu, or from Mozilla?
<raindo1> jhutchins:  it's from ubuntu.
<jhutchins> raindo1: You could just try reinstalling.  I'd do it either from the console or within gnome, see if it helps.
<Black_Cat> pity there wasn't firefox in kubuntu :(
<jhutchins> Black_Cat: Um, yeah, there is.
<terran4000> Black_Cat: there is ....
<Black_Cat> erm
<raindo1> jhutchins:  I have considered that.  I guess I'll have to bite that bullet.
<Black_Cat> i used kubuntu6.06 liveCD, and it had NO firefox there...
<terran4000> 6.10 would have it
<jhutchins> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 116 kB
<raindo1> My other option is to simply forget my gnome session and stay in kde until I can get a Feisty iso.
<jhutchins> Black_Cat: Live CD's have limited resources, and since konqueror is part of KDE, they chose not to duplicate it's function.
<maki> where can i configure autostarted apps
<weedar> I can't seem to find my two Sony Ericsson W810i cell phones via the Bluetooth OBEX Client, any suggestions as to why?
<Black_Cat> jhutchins: quite reasonable, but still sad a bit
<weedar> I got one of the phones to work the other day (this is the first time I've tried the second one)
<fdoving> !autostart | maki
<ubotu> maki: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jhutchins> Black_Cat: Oh, I don't think so.  I don't think firefox is all that great.
<Black_Cat> jhutchins: firefox isn't. but i miss those webdev-plugins.
<jhutchins> I use konqueror for 99% of what I do.
<jhutchins> Quanta's great for development.
<Hrontore> !envy
<ari> hi.
<Hrontore> hi
<terran4000> Hiya
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<Hrontore> ha there it is
<Hrontore> ^^
<__huzzah__> /close
<AmyRose> I'm curious--does anyone in here know if Konversation can display the background colors of formatted text? I ask because I'm in a channel where people make use of that.
<ari> i'm trying to record my voice with audacity but it doesn't work although i can hear my voice with my speakers
<terran4000> blarg ... sometimes, I think Feisty is turning into something similar to Vista >_>
<ari> how could i fix that !%!
<ari> *!?!
<jhutchins> ari: Read the audacity docs.
<AmyRose> !rtfm | jhutchins
<PhinnFort> terran4000: how so?
<jhutchins> AmyRose: I think that's a configurable option in the settings menu.
<ari> i read them but i didn't find what i was looking for.
<terran4000> it's removeing older hardware support left and right, thus the min-specs just keep on increasing greatly
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I can't find that. I can turn on foreground colors but not background colors
<ari> i might look again...
<jhutchins> ari: Do you have capture enabled for the mic in your mixer?
<ari> in kmixer, yes it is enabled. but audacity doesn't record it.
<jhutchins> AmyRose: You're right, I see "Allow colored text", but nothing about backgrounds.
<AmyRose> jhutchins: I find that odd because the color dialog lets you pick a background color
<AmyRose> Looks like I'll just stick to XChat
<Hrontore> how do i use envy
<Hrontore> ?
<AmyRose> Hrontore: You installed it, right?
<Hrontore> uhh
<jhutchins> ari: I have two buttons on my mixer, one for "Mute" and one for "Record".
<AmyRose> Hrontore: Did you download the deb file?
<Hrontore> no i dont know how to mess with the deb file
<AmyRose> Hrontore: Can you use the terminal?
<Hrontore> yes
<ari> oh i thought you were talking about kmix wich has more than 2 buttons...
<Hrontore> amyrose: im trying to figure out why my windows games aren't work properly
<AmyRose> Hrontore: Then just do "sudo dpkg -i name-of-the-deb.deb"
<jhutchins> Hrontore: What part of "This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here." did you not understand?
<AmyRose> Hrontore: Linux isn't designed to run Windows games.
<Hrontore> true
<AmyRose> Hrontore: jhutchins is right.
<Hrontore> k
<Black_Cat> Hrontore: but there are many games for linux :)
<Hrontore> I know
<Hrontore> found a lot of them
<maki_> i dont have nothing in /.kde/Autostart/ and still kopete konversation and amarok are autostarted
<AmyRose> Hrontore: Do you have an nvidia card?
<Hrontore> haha, no, ati
<fdoving> maki_: that's because they are saved in the session, ie. you left them running when you logged out.
<jhutchins> maki_: Close them, then log off and log back on again.
<maki_> il try
<AmyRose> I always start with a blank session...
* jhutchins notes that that doesn't always save the session, but it's a good bet.
<maki_> no
<maki_> its the same
<AmyRose> maki_: Try going into the System Settings dialog, advanced, and Session manager. Set it to start a blank session
<WopR> salut
<maki_> simple as that
<maki_> i'm realy a n00b
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if not for newbism, could one ever achieve professionalism?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if not for a beginning, do all things not end? maki_ philosophy!!
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its okay to be new
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> relax
<maki_> that's the problem
<maki_> i'm not new
<maki_> i use linux for 6 monts now
<terran4000> I think there should be a addition to that philosophy: being new is ok, and welcome even ... if you are open minded and willing to learn :-)
<Gtwy> is there a website i can search packages on
<Gtwy> besides using the adept package manager
<Gtwy> i am not on kubuntu right now but i want to see if a few packages are on there or not
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> terran4000: that was what i was going at
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and trust me maki_ at 6 months in
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> you are still new.. i am 4 years in
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> an still new
<maki_> :)
<maki_> it develops to fast
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> until i can compile from source a stinger missile to launch at my ex gf's house that runs off of open-source rocket fuel... i'll always be new
<bud> email is still unencrypted, any ideas?
* technikk is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<terran4000> aye ... 5 years here and I still ask plenty of questions about this or that >_>
* t3hwiz0rd-ibook launches svn stinger at terran4000 
<terran4000> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> doh! it kernel paniced!
<jhutchins> paclages | Gtwy
<jhutchins> !packages | Gtwy
<ubotu> Gtwy: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
* jhutchins goes off to recalibrate his fingers...
* terran4000 looks up, then goes back to fixing his computer the old fashioned russian way.
<maki_> you have search engine for mozzila
<Gtwy> thanks\
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> terran4000: you gave it vodka?
<terran4000> no .. I drank it. So now I've just kicking it randomly hoping it will work.
<terran4000> s/drank it/drank that/
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> well if you'll excuse me.. this is one linux nerd who needs a suntan
<terran4000> traitor!
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what? i like being pale and all but when i try to hide in the dark im sick of people calling me radioactive boy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> im so white that i radiate darkness! blaah
<terran4000> that just means you not using correct monitors!
<PhinnFort> adjust your gamma, mkay?
<karel-jan> hello
<karel-jan> can someone help me with this error? The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<wolferine> karel-jan, did you?
* chalcedny smiles
<karel-jan> does someone know how to fix this,
<karel-jan> ?
<wolferine> karel-jan, did you?
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, have you tried "running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"?
<karel-jan> did I do what wolferine?
<karel-jan> yes
<chalcedny> i'm back trying to help my husband with his kubuntu box. if this is not the right place, tell me, but what he has now is it froze and won't reboot.
<maki> what is usplash
<wolferine> karel-jan, if you READ it, it tells you what you need to do
#kubuntu 2007-04-04
<karel-jan> yes and if that doesn't work?
<terran4000> maki: usplash can change the ubuntu splash image
<terran4000> er .. the boot logo splash screen thingy
<maki> i dont need this as sistem service
<wolferine> then you need to backup a file, and delete, let me look it up
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, use the reset or power button on the computer chassis (tower)
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, what happens when you run the suggested apt-get commands?
<chalcedny> Yorokobi he tried pusshing the power button.. it starts and then doesn't work
<karel-jan> nothing
<Yorokobi> !paste | karel-jan
<ubotu> karel-jan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to ^^^ and give us the link
<wolferine> its not the .list
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, at what point does it stop working?
<wolferine> its the database file synaptic uses
<Hrontore> how do i fix blank screen on resume or coming out of hibernation?
<Yorokobi> probably true, wolferine
<wolferine> but I dont know its name
<Yorokobi> !fix adept > Yorokobi
<wolferine> i had the same issue
<Yorokobi> !fix adept > karel-jan
<chalcedny> Yorokobi trying it again to write down the error msg.
<Black_Cat> damn... how do i get proper russian encoding in konsole, mc and vimtutor? it shows nonsence, and i can't find place where to fix it; it's not settings->encoding...
<wolferine> !fix adept > wolferine
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, in case you didn't catch it, ubotu PM'd you a possible fix for your problem to a new tab or window
<chalcedny> Invalid System Disk
<chalcedny> won't see the keyboard
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, is there a floppy disk in the floppy drive?
<karel-jan> idd Yorokobi but it doesn't work
<karel-jan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13756/
<karel-jan> the problem is on the last two or 3 lines I think
<karel-jan> but how can I remove that?
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, just the last line.
<karel-jan> can be
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yorokobi> '
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, and you don't need deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main if you're using feisty
<chalcedny> Yorokobi no there is no cd in the drive
<chalcedny> it has a floppy drive in the box.. but he wouldn't be using that in forever.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, how about a floppy disk? (3.5" ... most computers don't ship with them now)
<karel-jan> ok problem solved thanx
<Yorokobi> karel-jan, np
<karel-jan> what does kdesu stands for?
<Yorokobi> !kdesu > karel-jan
<chalcedny> Yorokobi no stuff in drives.
<Hrontore> unable to resume after hibernation/ standby, help plz
<maki> where can i add a comand that will run on startup
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, that error means the BIOS can't find the Master Boot Record on the boot device (probably the hard drive in this case).
<Yorokobi> !autostart > maki
<karel-jan> ok thanx
<karel-jan> I learned something today
<karel-jan> thanx
<chalcedny> Yorokobi that's bad, right?
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, you may be able to use the LiveCD to fix grub ...
<Yorokobi> !grub > yorokobi
<karel-jan> does someone here have experience with running photoshop on kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> !grub > chalcedny
<chalcedny> Yorokobi interesting concept.. wonder if we could make a cd with this ancient lappy...?
<eilker> !er > eilker
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, how did Kubuntu get installed on the desktop?
<chalcedny> Yorokobi i don't know.. my son did that
<chalcedny> we have the ubuntu  5.0 cd here.. but if it's not booting .. how?
<Yorokobi> ah, and he didn't leave the CD for you I bet
<chalcedny> we have the ubuntu  5.10 cd here.. but if it's not booting .. how?
<chalcedny> 5.10 not 5.0 <g.
<chalcedny> Yorokobi my husband has a desktop computer.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, how to get it to boot from the CD is done in the BIOS/CMOS
<chalcedny> we pressed del to enter setup, at the Ubuntu menu, says to boot as a live DVD press Enter, normalinstallatioin press Install, enter, to install only the base system, type 'server' enter.
<chalcedny> sigh.. laptop isn't where i type best.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, is there a rescue option?
<Yorokobi> I haven't seen the 5.10 installer ...
<chalcedny> Yorokobi where do i look ? it has 'help' press 1 and advanced installation options.
<chalcedny> i am *very* not an expert with these things.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, ah ... it sounds like the Debian-style installer. Type 'linux rescue'
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, it may want 'linux rescue boot=/dev/hda1 root=/dev/hda'
<lenscape> !xv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chalcedny> Yorokobi it's goig to be more difficult .. it won't see the keyboard now.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, is it plugged in tightly? (I have a tendency to kick them out sometimes :?)
* chalcedny crawls over the table
<chalcedny> Yorokobi i jiggled all the plugs.. don't see any difference with the keyboard. The last line on the monitor is boot: _ and it does not respond to any keypresses.
<philphoto> any tricks to playing MP3's using Amarok in Feisty?
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, that makes things pretty difficult.
<Yorokobi> (to state the obvious)
<terran4000> does anyone know a way to get linux to recognize a new laptop cd-rom without having to reboot .... assuming you didn't boot with the cd-rom drive inserted?
<chalcedny> Yorokobi would i bring you a simple problem?
<philphoto> mount it
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, I like simple problems. I can get a sense of accomplishments with those in far less time. :)
<kiwi__> Im trying to play music from samba in amarok and it keeps shutting down whenever i choose to play it, what do i need to download in order to fix this?
<chalcedny> Yorokobi i may wait until genius son wakes up, but he's been too sick to walk, lately.
<terran4000> philphoto: ... no mounting simply doesn't work
<terran4000> with my experience so far .. it won't even detect the drive unless I have the drive in the laptop when it boots
<chalcedny> Yorokobi the sense of accomplishment is far greater when you help someone with nearly insurmountable problems.
<philphoto> dang, I'm out of ideas. doesn't even recognize the drive...
<kiwi__> anyone?
<philphoto> kiwi__: are you trying to play mp3's?
<kiwi__> yeah
<terran4000> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kiwi__> from my network
<terran4000> or something like that
<chalcedny> kiwi__ better music? ;)
<philphoto> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philphoto> kiwi__: are you using 7.04?
<kiwi__> yea
<philphoto> it's a known bug in Feisty.  I wish it would get fixed
<chalcedny> Yorokobi thank you very much for all your help.  we really do appreciate you and everyone here.
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, you're welcome.
<philphoto> you can go into your repositories & enable universe / multiverse to get you acess to the codecs that will allow you to play them.
<Yorokobi> Sorry, Chemlawn called :)
<phreak_03> Anyone had anyluck getting Beryl to work under Feisty Fawn?
<terran4000> phreak_03: worked for me
<kiwi__> ok thnx for the help
<terran4000> I broke it myself, but yes it works
<phreak_03> lol
<tmbg> what's a good usenet client similar to Xnews for windows?
<terran4000> klibido
<Yorokobi> chalcedny, I hope your son gets better soon.
<Yorokobi> Ciao, all
<Stormzoeker> tmbg: try pan
<terran4000> tmbg: klibido also works decently
<unix_infidel> anyone here done an feisty alpha to beta upgrade with dist-upgrade and noticed any problems?
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I have an onboard ATI IXP soundcard , with a digital out that works in windows but not Kubuntu ...I can't seem to find a fix ...any ideas or suggestions ?
<tmbg> Stormzoeker & terran4000 thanks!
<tmbg> for some odd reason when I searched synaptic for usenet those didn't pop up
<terran4000> unix_infidel: I did one upgrade like that a while ago, it worked out mostly .. though there were a few broken things due to changes in packages/updates/ect
<philphoto> <--- hates ATI because of their driver issues
<terran4000> tmbg: sudo apt-get install klibido
<terran4000> philphoto: agreed ... but once it works it works almost normally :-)
<tmbg> terran4000, yeah I found it what I'm saying is when I was searching for usenet tools I only found a couple and not stuff like pan/klibido.
<tmbg> I guess I  should have searched for nntp instead of usenet
<terran4000> ah, heh ^^ sorry, I must have misread :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah , i guess I'm stretching the ATI's envelope by asking the for the digital output to work in edgy :)
<philphoto> I have an ATI video card and it's the only thing holding me back from having a screaming fast computer
<darryl> iI am trying to install the DHCP server in webmin.  I checked to /var/webmin/miniserver.error and theis is the error ---No Ipv4 or Ipsec zone--- how do I fix this?
<terran4000> my desktop have a ATI x1900 ... works perfectly fine in linux. I dont' game though
<vnchelper> Can someone explain to me how I can set up a VNC server on my machine (in another locaton) using SSH?
<vnchelper> Or some other remote desktop solution?
<tmbg> darryl, isn't webmin no longer supported?
<darryl> I do not know
<Powerking89670> anyone have a list of networking commands
<Powerking89670> for example ipconfig in Windows shows Ip
<Powerking89670> any equivilents?
<vnchelper> ifconfig powerking
<darryl> Is there another program that I can use
<vnchelper> Webmin is no longer supported
<kalorin`> I'm still here
<kalorin`> ?
<kalorin`> interesting
<Powerking89670> thank you
<darryl> If Webmin is no longer supported, then what is out there that I can use like Webmin?
<whopper_> hi
<unix_infidel> terran4000: thanks for your input, i'll hold off.
<whopper_> why does it happen when i open my system and boot it, the screen resolution is at the biggest setting without my consent?
<whopper_> (sometimes)
<whopper_> smallest setting*
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> whopper_: cos roots viodeo settings are set to that
<vnchelper> Is there anything I can use aside from VNC to remotely access my gui?
<whopper_> oh
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> whopper_: you can change that by changing root users display size
<whopper_> ok
<whopper_> how?
<terran4000> unix_infidel: :-) no prob
<cpk1> whopper_: you should be able to change the terminal resolution in the menu.lst
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> kcontrol somewhere
<unix_infidel> terran4000: i'm really anxious about the next release
<unix_infidel> honeslty because i've been using windows mostly, and i dont wanna setup dapper only to have fiesty release a week later.
<cpk1> you mean setup edgy? =P
<unix_infidel> i've been hearing of some serious problems with edgy.
<whopper_> hmm
<whopper_> i dont use edgy myself
<terran4000> unix_infidel: feisty isn't really any special when it comes to graphic drivers. Both Feisty and Edgy have good enough drivers in their repo's to use.
<unix_infidel> so i've basically skipped upgrading to that release, and since then i've wiped my hd.
<BluesKaj> the latest fiesty isn't the same as the upcoming release tho, is it ?
<cpk1> I havent had a single problem with dapper edgy or fiesty
<tmbg> unix_infidel, edgy is mostly cool for me.
<unix_infidel> well i'm not talking about graphics drivers, i'm not going to be using much of anything gpu intensive.
<terran4000> edgy works very well for me :-)
<tmbg> the nvidia driver is a little flaky w/ the color depth but stability is good
<BluesKaj> take a bow cpk1
<unix_infidel> tmbg: right, i dont have hours to play with "mostly cool" it has to work within a few hours or its gone.
<unix_infidel> and by "work" i mean setup to where i like it and configured ready to go.
<tmbg> the only issue I've had really was the color depth.
<cpk1> unix_infidel: the only thing I had to do with edgy was use vesa until I could get the restricted video drivers installed
<cpk1> which means I had to use vesa for all of 5 minutes
<tmbg> everything else has all been rather straightforward.
<tmbg> I haven't messed with the printer stuff yet, but that's a tough one, because I think my printer is actually broken. the printer itself.
<darryl> is there an ubuntu server administration program to manage my servers?
<unix_infidel> darryl: what do you want to administrate?
<unix_infidel> cpk1: i'll be using default radeon drivers.
<darryl> my ubuntu servers -- newb
<unix_infidel> like i said, i run flux with a basic theme and basically no gpu intensive widgets.
<unix_infidel> all in all my used disk space will be less than a 1.5gb
<whopper_> thanks guys
<cpk1> my root partition is bigger than that
<cpk1> =P
<darryl> I am having a difficult time understanding how to set up my server.  Is  there a guide?
<unix_infidel> cpk1: well i'll be creating a partition about 5gb for root and the rest storage.
<unix_infidel> i've never had an install go over 5gb.
<Stormzoeker> darryl: take a look at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<darryl> Thank You Stormzoeker
<jarle> is there a non-gui version of the kubuntu update tool? No gui seems to be opened here...
<sayers> I got a fresh install of ubuntu++; Thankfully it worked :)
<jarle> When I select "Version Upgrade" form adept manager I get a lot of output to stdout, but I am not able to control the program...
<jxs67> hello
<sayers> Hello
<PhinnFort> !hi | jxs67
<ubotu> jxs67: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jxs67> hi
<Stormzoeker> jxs67 hello ;)
<sayers> PhinnFort: arent you Mr/s cool
<sayers> :P
<PhinnFort> sayers: no, i'm Martin
* PhinnFort version 1.0
<PhinnFort> whatever
<PhinnFort> :D
<sayers> :{
<DarphBobo> sayers, dude wher ur mouth?? i can c the mustache
<jxs67> ??
<PhinnFort> :S?
<sayers> :}O
<sayers> hehe
<sayers> I like this feisty a lot
<PhinnFort> are you a feisty guy?
<jxs67> yer
<jxs67> lol
<sayers> Just switched today
<sayers> Its not Fiesty
<PhinnFort> feisty
* mluser-work is away: Gone away for now.
<cpk1> !away | mluser-work
<ubotu> mluser-work: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<sayers> 1.  full of animation, energy, or courage; spirited; spunky; plucky: The champion is faced with a feisty challenger. ==== feisty
<sayers> PhinnFort: they are spelt differnt
<PhinnFort> who?
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sayers> Yes I know that...
<sayers> FIESTY is not feisty . feisty is the new distro upgrade. Fiesty is wanting to fight
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sayers: sounds like something you dowith no pants
<PhinnFort> sayers: fiesty is the new distro, and wanting to fight
<PhinnFort> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/feisty
<PhinnFort> *feisty
<PhinnFort> typing too fast too late;)
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sayers> Check dictionary...
<PhinnFort> sayers: i just linked to wiktionary
<sayers> PhinnFort: I before E , except after C
<sketchb0x> hey ive built a media server that im going to be accessing remotely via vnc, anyone got any good ideas on whats the best window manager for this?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> oh boy english class
* t3hwiz0rd-ibook sits down and waits for verbs
<PhinnFort> sayers: go whine to the wiktionary people, not me
<sketchb0x> lightweight yet stable and can play my music/video?
* PhinnFort is glad he is finished with inglirs
<PhinnFort> sketchb0x: xfce?
<PhinnFort> xubuntu
<PhinnFort> sketchb0x: or just TWM with MythTV
<sayers> Use the built in terminal :)
<PhinnFort> sayers: did you check the wiktionary link? no fiesty, though
<linescanner> hi guys.  Just trying to install kubuntu 7.04 beta and get /bin/sh can't access tty.  Now what ???
<sayers> did you check the DICTIONARY
<PhinnFort> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/feisty
<PhinnFort> yeah
<linescanner> 6.10 works fine
<PhinnFort> http://dictionary.reference.com/cite.html?qh=feisty&ia=luna
<sayers> PhinnFort: Then you win :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i'm not even a native inglirs speaker
<PhinnFort> linescanner: where do you get that?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<PhinnFort> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sketchb0x> i was under the impression mythtv was for video only, i will be playing mostly music and some video.
<linescanner> PhinnFort after the initial splash screen
<PhinnFort> sketchb0x: mythtv is for multimedia computers connected to tv's, mainly
<Ace2016> hi PhinnFort
<sinpath> hey
<Ace2016> hi sinpath
<PhinnFort> linescanner: dunno what your problem is, then
<sinpath>  whats going on?
<Ace2016> Does anyone know how to create a custom option in grub which will get me to the command line login, no xserver+kdm being started, a minimal login session
<terran4000> sinpath: the world is turning into binary and being compiled against it's will.
<linescanner> PhinnFort: :(
<sinpath> oh crap  then im out of luck
<PhinnFort> terran4000: i think you're wrong
<PhinnFort> it's getting reverse engineered
<PhinnFort> disassembled, you might say
<sayers> I wonder if someone made a .sh for a computer to run a days of downloading / processes and turns off just for the fun of it
<PhinnFort> sayers: i'm looking into making my computer turn off automatically after playing my good-night amarok playlist, does that count?
<kalorin`> <Ace2016> that'd be the option that's automatically installed called (failsafe)
<sayers> Not really
<MadMatt> how do I upgrade to feisty?
<PhinnFort> sayers: it turns on automatically to play my good morning playlist too
<PhinnFort> MadMatt: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<sinpath> wiw thats intresting
<PhinnFort> MadMatt: be aware of broken stuff, though
<MadMatt> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> np
<MadMatt> is it bad?
<PhinnFort> MadMatt: i use it
<PhinnFort> it's not that bad
<Ace2016> kalorin`: that asks me to press ctrl+D for maintainance, doesn't that need root access? i want to just play games, since i use xgl with kdm
* jarle has had problems running a GUI update to feisty, giving "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" a shot now...
<MadMatt> probably going to have hard time with video card drivers
<sinpath> can any one tell me the comand line to mount a windows drive?
<PhinnFort> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<PhinnFort> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PhinnFort> !windows-partitions
<Stormzoeker> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ace2016> or you could install kdf, then run kwikdisk, if is says no permissions, then try kdesu kwikdisk, it appears in the system tray, right click on it and pick the partition from the list
<sinpath> oh no i have to go through that again?
<cpk1> sinpath: try mount -t ntfs /dev/wherethehdpartis /media/somefolderimade
<cpk1> assuming it is ntfs
<cpk1> it will be read only iirc though
<sinpath> ok thanks
<philphoto> my desktop settings in Feisty keep disappearing.  Is this yet another documented bug?
<jack> hi
<terran4000> hi
<Stormzoeker> hi
<PF-Away> hi
<jack> i've got the problem that once i am idle (i dont use a screensaver but it doesnt make a difference) my xorg cpu luad goes up, fan is loud its reayll bad, even though a dual core processor
<PF-Away> !hi | jack
<ubotu> jack: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jack> hi man
<eilker> may "lsb_release -a" be used for all distros ?
<PF-Away> eilker: all self-respecting distro's, i suppose
<eilker> PF-Away: thanx
<luis__> hola a todos.
<PyroMessiah> Hi everyone, I have a minor issue I need help with.  I have installed kubuntu on my computer, but it will not recognize my external usb drive.  Any ideas how to fix this?  It also won't recognize cd roms
<luis__> hola a todos.
<luis__> hablan espaol
<PF-Away> eilker: yw
<eilker> !es > luis__
<PyroMessiah> Anyone?
<terran4000> PyroMessiah: which version of Kubuntu did you install?
<PyroMessiah> terran4000: Feisty
<PyroMessiah> terran4000:  I'm a newbie.  Do I have to turn on usb capability somewhere or something?
<terran4000> hmm, random question then ... is your computer new or old-ish?
<PyroMessiah> terran4000:  About a year old
<terran4000> huh ... 'should' have been fine then.
<terran4000> as for your question, no ... such stuff is already enabled by default. Or at least should have been
<PyroMessiah> okay, dumb mistake, I was trying to use a dvd in the cdrom, the cdrom works fine, but I can't get the usb drive to work
<PyroMessiah> hmfff
<PyroMessiah> ok
<PyroMessiah> that isn't good news
<terran4000> usb has usually been touch and go for me
<terran4000> especially in linux
<terran4000> it is possible that you key might just not work with linux
<terran4000> you could try booting the the live cd again, and see'ing if the usb drive then seen then
<chemicalvamp> hi everyone
<terran4000> hi
<FiRaRdA> java problem!
<Stormzoeker> hi
<FiRaRdA> sudo apt-get install java-common
<chemicalvamp> #java
<Powerking89670> how do I force close an app?
<chemicalvamp> ctrl+alt+escape
<chemicalvamp> then click the window
<terran4000> you could also be sadistic and try > kill -9 <PID>
<chemicalvamp> yup that too
<chijin> that's not sadistic
<PhinnFort> http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html
<chemicalvamp> now how do you restart the desktop lol
<sinpath> what kinda java do you need to play java games?
<terran4000> chijin: people are mostly scared of the command line, or what I have experienced in the world
<terran4000> chemicalvamp: ctrl-alt-backspace
<chijin> terran4000: but other people love it
<terran4000> chijin: :-)
<chijin> <3
<PhinnFort> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sinpath> how do i know what virson of kubuntu i have? >.<
<posingaspopular> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ubuntu> I need the command to completely wipe a CF card plugged into usb
<ubuntu> anyone?
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: mkfs.vfat /dev/sd[something] 
<PhinnFort> replace [somthing]  with a1 or something
<ubuntu> well, I don't want to make it a vfat file system
<sinpath> hmm no LSB modules are availbale wtf?
<ubuntu> like, I want to erase everything and leave it unpartitioned
<Powerking89670> Guess wahat I did :p
<ubuntu> so I can write my own custom partition table
<Powerking89670> I accidently hit the taskbar at the bottom with cltr alt esc
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda1
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<ubuntu_> #kubuntu+1
<PhinnFort> i mean
<Powerking89670> and being me I didnt know how to start it again
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu+1
<PhinnFort> Powerking89670: alt+f2 "kicker" enter
<Powerking89670> Thank you PhinnFort :D
<Powerking89670> I just tried it :D
<PhinnFort> you are welcome:D
<wossi> :D
<Betzefer> any  uses slax ?
<Betzefer> any 1 uses slax ?
<wolferine> can I get some samba spoonfeeding pls, I have made a VERY simple smb.conf, but i cannot get it working
<PhinnFort> Betzefer: this is a kubuntu channel
<wossi> join ##slax, Betzefer
<terran4000> wolferine: your trying to setup a samba server right?
<sinpath> ok i need a mount command for the e drive anyone?
<PhinnFort> eeeeh, what?
<PhinnFort> e?
<terran4000> wonder if we could make a Bash.org auto-submit script. A bot would sit in here and anytime someone says something stupid it'll automagically post it to Bash
<PhinnFort> terran4000: you mean everytime someone says anything?
<sinpath> i have a windows e drive i need the mount comand for it >.<
<terran4000> PhinnFort: =^_^=
<bronze_0_1> terran4000: so you just want to pipe the channel log into it?  :)
<PhinnFort> sinpath: sorry, i don't do windows
<PhinnFort> :D
<terran4000> sinpath: this is easy .. but we'll need some information first
<sinpath> haha ok  wish i could remeber it >.<
<PhinnFort> sinpath: you have a hard drive you want to mount?
<sinpath> oh like what?
<terran4000> sinpath: do you have two or more physical hard drives?
<sinpath> yes i have a dule boot & an e drive
<PhinnFort> sinpath: how many physical drives?
<sinpath> 2
<PhinnFort> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<PhinnFort> sudo in front, maybe
<sinpath> the main & then the  E drive
<txwikinger> sinpath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<terran4000> that is assuming that the hard drives are IDE and not SATA
<PhinnFort> terran4000: i also assume it's in the currently known universe, following our basic laws of physics
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> i will stop now, and go to bed
<PhinnFort> gnight
<terran4000> heh, strange man
<wolferine> sorry
<wolferine> terran4000, yes
<wolferine> i have two linux boxes, trying to share between
<terran4000> hmm ... if it's two linux boxes and no windows boxes, samba is not recommended ... but anyway
<wolferine> not recommended?
<wolferine> why?
<wolferine> what else would I use, nfs (isnt that secure I hear)
<terran4000> samba is more of a "let us make something that windows can also try to use" type thing. it was a compatibility thing
<terran4000> I would personally recommend just using sshfs or so
* txwikinger uses sshfs
<terran4000> then again
<wolferine> which does what?
<terran4000> I dont' know your setup
<wolferine> server/workstation
<terran4000> hmm ...
<terran4000> if it is going to be serving stuff to more people ...
<wolferine> keeping a HD on the server, wanting to share it with the work.
<terran4000> ah well
<terran4000> that changes a few things ^^
<terran4000> samba is fine enough then
<wolferine> im fine with the mounting
<wolferine> just cannot get the connection between
<wolferine> really messed up smb
<terran4000> kk, well give me one min to access the conf file
<wolferine> its not my .conf thats the issue though
<terran4000> ???
<wolferine> as I was saying, its a minimal .conf
<terran4000> hmm ... so what doesn't work then? anyone connecting to those shares?
<Mena> kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.manifest What is this
<terran4000> Mena: ... not 100% sure, but manifests are usually just a listing of what's inside
<wolferine> workgroup = ubuntu  security = share [home]  path = home read only = yes
<wolferine> thats about it
<wolferine> path = /home *
<terran4000> hmm ...
<Mena> terran4000		, ok
<terran4000> wolferine: not to sound mean or what not ... but are you sure the config file is properaly formatted and all?
<sinpath> hey yorokobi
<Mena> Thanks
<Yorokobi> konnichi wa, sinpath
<terran4000> np
<terran4000> ohayoo Yorokobi
<wolferine> yes, its formatted fine
<sinpath> you know  that cmand line to mount the e drive again?
<Yorokobi> ohayou gozaimasu, terran4000
<terran4000> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Yorokobi> sinpath, yeah
<wolferine> well anyways, thanks for the help
<sinpath> terran4000 that one dosnt work
<terran4000> ogenki desuka Yorokobi-san?
<Yorokobi> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/c  (or similar)
<sinpath> i need it again >.<
* Jucato wonders if he walked into #kubuntu-jp this morning
<Yorokobi> terran4000, genki desu. Arigatou
<Arwen> STOP TALKING IN JAPANESE...
<Arwen> k thx
<Yorokobi> heh
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> k thx
* Arwen doesn't want to see or hear Japanese outside of crappy manga :-\
<aaroncampbell> I have a RAID that is nearly 2 TB (RAID 5, 5*500G drives).  What FS should I use on it?  Ext2?  Ext3? ReiserFS?
<sinpath> mount: mount point /mnt/c does not exist
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, whichever one you like
<aaroncampbell> What works well on large drives?
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, ext2/3 have scalability issues, so maybe xfs or reiserfs?
<fignew> aaroncampbell: I like XFS :)
<Arwen> xfs and reiserfs have reliability issues though
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did you end up creating /mnt/c or just /mnt/windows ?
<fignew> Arwen: excuse me?
<sinpath> just the mnt windows after what we did yesterday
<Arwen> fignew, yes... xfs writes data out of sync, which means that if you crash, you can end up with old data
<aaroncampbell> Arwen: well, it's a RAID so I can have reliability, but that won't help if the FS dies :|
<terran4000> I also heard RFS has longevity issues .. shorter life spans for drives with it than with ext3 (for example).
<Yorokobi> sinpath, 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/windows' maybe
<sinpath> but i tryed putting mnt/windows
<bud> jucato, how does one get kubuntuto encrypted?
<fignew> Arwen: that's a feature ;)
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, it's really a matter or choice, ext2/3 don't scale terribly well, but oh well
<posingaspopular> Jucato, what is kubuntuto?
<Arwen> fignew, yes, but also a possible vulnerability
<Jucato> bud: um.. sorry... don't know... and it's "kubuntu" :)
<fignew> well, if you want speed, XFS is the only way ;)
<Arwen> it kind of counters the point of RAID
<dwidmann> bud: pull up konqueror, and type "uwiki encryption" and see what you get
<Jucato> posingaspopular: hehe. :)
<bud> yes
<Arwen> fignew, bah, ZFS :-)
<aaroncampbell> Arwen: can you expound on that?  Does that mean they perform poorly on large drives?  Have a max driver size?
<posingaspopular> bud, just reinstall it
<Arwen> aaroncampbell, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2#File_system_limits
<terran4000> to fix all our file system problems we should all just use GFS
<sinpath> uootoo ..... i think i have a new problem
<Jucato> kubuntuto... sounds like a kubuntu dog from the wizard of oz :D
<Yorokobi> sinpath, :| I was at work when I helped you last, I don't have the logs available ... can you paste 'sudo fdisk -l' to pastebin again for me?
<Arwen> nothing major, but at 2TB, some of those seem less theoretical
<terran4000> wolferine: still here?
<sinpath> sure
<sinpath> need past bin again
<bud> each time I go email a pop up notice saying this email is unencryped
<sinpath> >.<
<Yorokobi> !paste > sinpath
<bud> is there a fix
<Yorokobi> bud, delete the email message
<dwidmann> bud, well, you'd need the person recieving your emails to be able to decrypt the emails upon reciept, but you can use something like gpg
<adrian99> Im havin a prob with my xorg, my driver was working fine and then I accidently bumped my power switch and it restarted my computer into cli and wouldn't allow me to enter the graphical until I restored the backup xorg
<dwidmann> bud:, come to think of it, you have to have their public key also
<sinpath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13800/
<bud> what is gpg please?
<dwidmann> gnu privacy guard (or something), a play on pgp  (pretty good privacy).
<terran4000> Generously Public Geeks!
<Jucato> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Yorokobi> sinpath, hmmm ... 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/windows' should have worked.
* terran4000 pokes wolferine
<bud> ok...thanks
<sinpath> well i got a funny message when i copy pasted it from what you put then when i typed it
<adrian99> so why would restarting my computer frag the xorg
<Yorokobi> sinpath, funny how? (What was the message?)
<sinpath> mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<sinpath> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/windows
<Yorokobi> sinpath, okay ... what's in /mnt/windows? 'ls /mnt/windows'
<Powerking89670> is Alien (command to convert .RPM to .Deb supported by Kubuntu?
<dwidmann> Powerking89670: yes
<scotty> When I view a PHP file in my localhost with Firefox, it tries to download the PHP file.
<Yorokobi> sinpath, a synopsis will work rather than a file listing :)
<scotty> How do I fix that?
<Powerking89670> scotty: you need to install apache
<Gtwy> hmm ... what is wlanconfig called now?
<Gtwy> the command doesnt seem to work
<sinpath> ok whats a synopsis?
<Gtwy> and i cant find it in the packages
<scotty> I have Apache2 installed, Powerking89670
<Yorokobi> sinpath, quick summary
<Powerking89670> scotty: you need to configure it, as do I
<Jucato> sinpath: synopsis = summary
<scotty> Powerking89670: How?
<Jucato> !alien > Powerking89670
<Powerking89670> scotty: I dont know lol
<Powerking89670> scotty: thats why I havent done it yet :D
<sinpath> ok...so how do i do that ....
<adrian99> hey Jucato why would an accidental restart from hitting the power button on my pc frag my xorg?
<Yorokobi> scotty. sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<Powerking89670> My Console does not recognize the Alien command
<Arwen> Powerking89670, sudo apt-get install alien
<Yorokobi> sinpath, is /mnt/windows your C drive or your E (?) drive contents?
<Jucato> adrian99: it shouldn't... unless there were some X or kernel related updates that happened before restarting
<sinpath> E
<Jucato> Powerking89670: install alien, but take note that it's not highly recommended to use alien
<Arwen> Powerking89670, ^^
<Powerking89670> yes I know
<Powerking89670> I read that in the manual
<Arwen> not because alien can't convert RPMs, that's trivial
<Powerking89670> how else should I get limewire :p
<adrian99> Jucato: as far as I know there wasn't but now everytime I reactivate my driver my GUI gets toasted
<Jucato> !limewire > Powerking89670
<Arwen> the issue is that rpms are for RH, and RH works different
<Jucato> !frostwire > Powerking89670
<Arwen> Powerking89670, install frostwire
<Powerking89670> frostwire?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/c'
<Arwen> yes, limewire, except better
<Powerking89670> yes I know the issue
<Jucato> Powerking89670: see the private messages the bot sent you
<Yorokobi> sinpath, 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/c'
<Powerking89670> Thank you Jucato
<Powerking89670> sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<Powerking89670> oops
<Powerking89670> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb (--install):
<Powerking89670>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Powerking89670> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Powerking89670>  FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<adrian99> wheres the error log for the xorg?
<Powerking89670> I got that error. Any suggestions?
<Yorokobi> adrian99, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arwen> Powerking89670, um, you in the same directory as the deb?
<kripton1x> Im tryin to set up dual monitors
<adrian99> cool thanks i'll pastebin from there to get a better idea
<kripton1x> and after configuring in system settings, restarting, i now cant access anymore the systemseettings display manager
<kripton1x> it says signal 11 sigsegv
<sinpath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13803/
<Powerking89670> Arwen:No I was under the impression that that should download it
<Arwen> Powerking89670, uh, no, lo
<Arwen> apt can only get packages in your repositories - download it from frostwire.com
<Powerking89670> Doh, I see that now
<Powerking89670> my brain skiped the first paragrpah
<Yorokobi> sinpath, I fixed the mount command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13804/
<Powerking89670> I feel like such an idiot
<Yorokobi> sinpath, you were missing a space :)
<kripton1x> can anyone help me with this?
<sinpath> ok so what do i do ?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did it work? (ie, no errors)
<jarle> Anybody else having problems getting the nvidia driver to work in feisty?
<sinpath> you lost me
<sinpath> >.<
<Powerking89670> kripton, if you are having a problem just state it, someone will prolly help if they can
<kripton1x> i did
<kripton1x> I cant open up system settings dusplay manager cause its telling me it crashed and caused signall 11 SIGSEGV
<Powerking89670> oh sorry I missed it. I dont know how to setup dual monitors im afraid
<Arwen> Powerking89670, scroll up, he gets segfaults with dual monitors
<adrian99> hey Jucato this is the xorg log http://pastebin.ca/423248
<Yorokobi> sinpath, you were missing a space between /dev/hda1 and /mnt/c in the command you entered. The pastebin link I sent has the command with the space you needed
<Powerking89670> yes I noticed now :p
<sinpath> oh ok ty
<Arwen> kripton1x, hmm, well, I can't help you - but, maybe some information on your setup would help - you have nvidia twinview? xinerama? ati huge mode? what?
<sinpath> mount: mount point /mnt/c does not exist
<Yorokobi> adrian99, do you have the nvidia-glx package installed? it looks like it can't find the nvidia driver
<kripton1x> ati
<Yorokobi> sinpath, did you create /mnt/c ? (sudo mkdir /mnt/c)
<adrian99> I did have it installed unless it lost it somehow
<Jucato> adrian99: this is on Dapper, Edgy, or Feisty?
<adrian99> Edgy
<Arwen> kripton1x, proprietary or normal drivers?
<kripton1x> I dont know to be honest
<Jucato> adrian99: and how did you install the nvidia driver? nvidia-glx or from Nvidia.com?
<Arwen> ..
<adrian99> nope apt-get
<kripton1x> I dont configure much drivers and video stuff i just needa get my duals workin so i can program measier
<Arwen> kripton1x, run this in a terminal "glxinfo | grep vendor" - tell me what it says
<sinpath> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/c busy
<sinpath> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /mnt/windows
<Jucato> hm...
<kripton1x> k
<ubuntu_> !ati | jarle
<sinpath> ....hun i think i found the problem
<ubotu> jarle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kripton1x> server glx vendor string: SGI
<kripton1x> client glx vendor string: SGI
<kripton1x> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Yorokobi> sinpath, paste the output of 'mount' (or sudo mount) for me (to pastebin again)
<Yorokobi> ... unless you found the problem :)
<sinpath> XD  its mounted & i can see every thing on the drive
<jarle> ubuntu_: It all worked just fine before upgrading to feisty...
<Yorokobi> sinpath, heh congratulations
<Arwen> kripton1x, ok, non-proprietary drivers, one sec
<sinpath> ty huns
<manuel_> how can i change my languaje??
<Yorokobi> sinpath, you're welcome
<Arwen> kripton1x, which model of ATI exactly?
<sinpath> one more thing hun if you dont mind?
<adrian99> apt-get still see's the driver as being there
<Jucato> !locale > manuel_
<Yorokobi> scotty, did the ln -s trick work for you?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, go ahead
<Jucato> adrian99: X doesn't startup at all?
<adrian99> nope
<scotty> Yorokobi: After viewing about 5 documentations, I got it working
<q_> hi all, can i change the icon background ?
<kripton1x> Arwen: how can I find out
<q_> i mean the icon background colour
<kripton1x> ?
<sinpath> how do i get into my c drive ?
<manuel_> !locale > Jucato
<scotty> thanks though
<manuel_> ...
<adrian99> I had to restore the xorg so I could get on IRC
<melkor> which is better kopete or gain?
<wolferine> terran4000, I am now
<Jucato> manuel_: see  the private message the bot sent you
<melkor> er gaim
<Arwen> kripton1x, uh... try lspci in a terminal, see if you can find mention of ati in it (don't paste this to the channel)
<Yorokobi> sinpath, you can use Konqueror ... type /mnt/windows in the location bar
<manuel_> thanks man
<manuel_> hey men, whats happend with the ATI??
<manuel_> some bug??'
<chemicalvamp> im in over my head, can i have some help with ndiswrapper?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, if that shows you the contents of your E drive then I'll need to see what 'mount' tells you.
<sinpath> yes thats what im using but it see's only the E drive
<Yorokobi> !ndis > chemicalvamp
<Jucato> adrian99: did you upgrade to a new kernel recently?
<q_> is it even possible to change the icon background in kde ? like put a black background to see em better when i move them :)
<Arwen> kripton1x, oh yeah, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/MergedFB is a good reference on the ATI r200/300 dualhead support
<Yorokobi> q_, you can look at Kmenu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<adrian99> Jucato: I installed the linux headers for this system and thats the only thing kernel wise Ive done, other then that I did a dist-upgrade after the install
<kripton1x> Arwen: http://pastebin.ca/423254
<Jucato> adrian99: and you didn't see a new kernel in the grub menu?
<adrian99> there is more then 1 yes
<terran4000> wolferine: I'm back too
<wolferine> cool
<terran4000> wolferine: still got the issue?
<wolferine> fo sure
<Arwen> kripton1x, hmm, an x600 - I'll see if it has any of its own bugs, in the meanwhile, try that link I gave you
<Jucato> adrian99: ah so new kernel... you need to check that you also have the linux-restricted-modules for that new kernel.
<sinpath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13807/
<manuel_> what happend with the FUcking ATI RADEON "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"???'
<terran4000> wolferine: ok ... can you descirbe the problem to me ... be specific please :-)
<q_> Yorokobi, i don't see nothing about icons..
<Arwen> manuel_, nothing, that's a harmless bug in libmesa
<Jucato> !language | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> manuel_, and don't swear
<zouzou85> hi guys,
<manuel_> what happend with the (censured) ATI RADEON "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"?????
<adrian99> Jucato: how would I find out?
<Yorokobi> sinpath, odd ... okay. 'sudo umount /mnt/windows'
<manuel_> aaa ok
<zouzou85> i installed the wireless card using ndiswrapper but it doesn't connect to free or public wifi networks
<Jucato> adrian99: boot into that kernel. then when you get to the part where X doesn't load, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to login to a console. then "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<wolferine> sure. terran4000 so as I said, I have two computers, server and a work.
<Yorokobi> q_, it may not be possible ... I've not tried it but that's where you change most of the colors.
<Arwen> manuel_, hehe, ati support is pretty bad though
<manuel_> may i install the ATI's drivers or?
<manuel_> or not...
<wolferine> terran4000, I have created a min. .conf for the server and the work.
<wolferine> and I am trying to use Nautilus to surf to the server, accessing the /home
<chemicalvamp> Yorokobi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 is usefull, but i stil need an experienced user to help me do a chroot to isntall everything
<adrian99> Jucato: k brb
<kripton1x> Arwen: alrighty
<zouzou85> any ideas?
<Yorokobi> !chroot > Yorokobi
<sinpath> give me a sec hun copying files
<kripton1x> I mean right now both monitors are working
<kripton1x> theyre just duplicated
<Arwen> manuel_, you can try fglrx if you want, but it's hardly better
<kripton1x> i wanted to set both monitors different
<Powerking89670> ok, FrostWire installed.....but on run it starts to load in the taskbar but crashes unexspectedly with no warning
<Arwen> kripton1x, mergedfb will make one large virtual monitor
<kripton1x> it was doing it, but when i restarted X, it jsut fails now to let me config X
<kripton1x> hmm.
<Arwen> be warned that the resolution can't be higher than 2048x2048 though
<kripton1x> can I apt-get it?
<Arwen> kripton1x, it's part of xorg, read the page I linked
<kripton1x> and adjust resolution for both monitors (diff resolutions)
<wolferine> network:///Windows Network <-- thats all I see, when I surf to the Windows Network, it changes to smb://
<wolferine> but nothing shows
<terran4000> wolferine: ok. so ... currently the problem is that you can't access the samba share on the other computer right?
<wolferine> yes
<manuel_> sorry arwen, whats fglrx?
<wolferine> i cannot access it on the server (from the work.)
<Arwen> manuel_, proprietary ati driver, it kind of sucks, but it's faster
<zouzou85> i installed the wireless card using ndiswrapper but it doesn't connect to free or public wifi networks
<zouzou85> any ideas?
<manuel_> so if i install i will have more fps??
<terran4000> wolferine: try smb://IP-ADDRESS-BE-Here/share-name
<wolferine> um
<wolferine> hold on a sec
<manuel_> now i have about 700
<melkor> zouzou, type ifconfig from the command line
<wolferine> the samba restart must take sometime to get it goiing
<Arwen> manuel_, 700???? in what?
<zouzou85> it shows the cards installed melkor
<terran4000> k
<Arwen> but yes, fglrx will get you more fps at the cost of system instability
<Arwen> also, fglrx doesn't work with aiglx/composite
<melkor> zouzou does it say essid or give it an ip adress?
<melkor> zouzou, does it say ath0 eth0 or something of that nature?
<zouzou85> the essid i am connected to right now
<zouzou85> eth1
<terran4000> Arwen: you can use XGL instead of aiglx/compostie ...
<terran4000> *composite
<Arwen> terran4000, but XGL sucks too
<Arwen> :-\
<terran4000> yeah ... it does
<Arwen> it's like a pile of suckage if you go that way
<terran4000> horribly
<terran4000> ><
<terran4000> Ati + linux == trouble && !fun
<manuel_> glxgears -printfps
<manuel_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<manuel_> 3452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 690.239 FPS
<manuel_> 3854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 770.753 FPS
<melkor> zouzou,  so it is on a network right now?
<Arwen> manuel_, don't spam, ah, glxgears?
<Arwen> you know, glxgears != benchmark
<kripton1x> Arwen: X just crashed man :[
<manuel_> yes...
<kripton1x> tryin to start Amarok
<manuel_> not spam lol
<zouzou85> a protected network, one that requires a wep key
<Arwen> manuel_, hmm.......
<Arwen> well, that's not good
<Arwen> kripton1x, *
<kripton1x> ?
<kripton1x> *?
<Arwen> manuel_, so, fglrx will probably lead to 2-3x glxgears rates, but it will be less secure
<Arwen> I mean less stable
<zouzou85> a protected network, one that requires a wep key melkor
<melkor> zouzou so you just cannot connect when you try a network with out a key
<Arwen> kripton1x, huh, no idea - you might wanna talk to someone with more knowledge of X :-(
<jager> melkor and arwen
<jager> lotr geeks all
<zouzou85> exactly melkor
<cpk1> my glx gears only gives 400fps rofl
<kripton1x> Arwen: what was that site?
<Arwen> jager, I can change my nick if I want, lol
<Arwen> kripton1x, the wiki for the xorg project
<manuel_> so, i want to play games on linux, what do you recommend me?? install or not install, thats is the question... the ati'owners drivers???
<kripton1x> ya\
<melkor> do you every use iwconfig?
<kripton1x> melkor whats the prob
<kripton1x> iwconfig is like ifconfig but for wireless interfaces
<Arwen> kripton1x, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/MergedFB - read it carefully
<zouzou85> i used that too,
<kripton1x> thnx Arwen.
<Arwen> from what I see, you have to make sure the total combined resolution of your desktops is less than 2048x2048
<Arwen> or else you get 0 performance
<Arwen> cpk1, lol
<melkor> zouzou I think you can use iwconfig eth1 key open essid ...
<zouzou85> same prob, it shows the card, but won't connect to a FREE network
<Arwen> manuel_, what kind of fps do you get in your game right now? NOT GLXGEARS
<melkor> zouzou, does it say the key is off when you try?
<manuel_> i dont know
<manuel_> because i cant play
<manuel_> i just entered on the game
<zouzou85> nop, it just hangs
<manuel_> black screen and then the desktop...
<zouzou85> at 28% when using knetworkmanager
<zouzou85> melkor
<melkor> zouzou, i've had the other problem where I couldn't connect to a key'd network.
<adrian99> Jucato: it said the package wasn't found
<zouzou85> how did you fix it melkor?
<wolferine> terran4000, you still there?
<Arwen> manuel_, what kind of card do you have right now? model number? because if it's not that good, you might want to invest in an nVidia card
<melkor> zouzou, I didn't
<jager> does iwconfig say  no wireless extensions?
<Jucato> adrian99: what exactly did you type? "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<zouzou85> iwconfig shows the card installed! jager
<manuel_> i have ATI RADEON 9200SE
<adrian99> crap think I may have messed up the command
<melkor> zouzou, try getting iwconfig to turn the key off
<jager> just checking :)
<adrian99> brb again lol
<terran4000> wolferine: yo, still here
<jager> i haven't gotten knetworkmanager or whatever to work yet
<zouzou85> what is the command for that melkor? "iwconfig -key=off?
<karmax> hello, sorry for bother... im having a problem with libc6-i686
<Arwen> manuel_, that's a really old card, I suggest just buying a recent nVidia :-)
<karmax> im running kubuntu *last version, and when i run adept for update everything it fails with libc6-i686
<Arwen> might I suggest a 6800 or a 7600?
<jager> iwconfig ethx key off
<manuel_> loool
<manuel_> do you work in nVidia?
<manuel_> spam...
<Arwen> no, it's just that nvidia has a good driver
<wolferine> hehe
<manuel_> yes yes..
<Arwen> ATI's drivers suck on all platforms :-)
<manuel_> and i santa claus
<chemicalvamp> what is the link for the feisty fawn upgrade tool how-to?
<Arwen> manuel_, that said, I guess you should install fglrx - if you're not using compiz/beryl, there won't be a problem afaik
<wolferine> terran4000, so if I want to have username login and access /username, do I have to add /home/username into the smb.conf?
<jager> i never buy ati, for exactly the reason Arwen noted
<jager> nvidia supports linux better
<manuel_> nVidia... ok, recommend me nice model
<jager> even better would be open drivers, but i'll take what i can get
<Arwen> manuel_, 6800, 7600, 7950, 8800 :-)
<melkor> zouzou did you get that? iwconifg eth1 key off , you should run it as root though
<Arwen> in order from least to most expensive
<underdog5004> manuel_, beryl runs comfortably on a geforce fx5500
<melkor> I think
<jager> i run beryl on a geforce 2 mx 400 64mb card
<jager> oooold
<underdog5004> manuel_, I've got 128Mb of ram on it too
<manuel_> not to expensive...
<Arwen> well, you can run beryl on an Intel IGP, so that doesn't mean much
<underdog5004> jager, lol, me too!
<Arwen> manuel_, 6800 - that's under $100 and still has 256MB RAM
<nicoc> iversion
<terran4000> wolferine: well, it's all a matter of how you want to setup permissions
<nicoc> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jager> man i thought i was the only one who would be such a masochist underdog5004 :)
<karmax> please... nobody know anything about a problem (BROKEN) with libc6-i686 in kubuntu 7.04-beta ?
<terran4000> wolferine: if you want seperate access to different users to different /home folders, then you would have to setup each one seperately
<underdog5004> jager, it performs pretty well, I just had to manually install the driver...
<prak> does anyone know how to solve the problem of where I can't get further than the login screen after entering the login properly?
<jager> sorry karmax i didn't get very far with feisty before i realized i should wait for release
<terran4000> wolferine: and please excuse my horrible spelling. Even after 22 years on this rock I still can't spell for <insert bad word>
<jager> are you, by any chance, out of disk space prak?
<underdog5004> jager, I've got a triangle-desktop switcher, transparency, wobbly windows, fire, etc...
<wolferine> your doing fine
<karmax> jager, im new with *ubuntu, but i installed this version becouse the canges on the installer
<jager> fire, eh?  i haven't got that one yet, i'll look into it
<prak> no, jager
<prak> doesn't look like it jager
<wolferine> fire is the best
<adrian99> Jucato:  nope still says it can't find the package
<manuel_> but i have beryl
<underdog5004> yeah, although I like transparent wobbliness as well
<manuel_> running okey
<jager> can you login under any acct or are they all broken?
<jager> might add an accnt ortwo to see
<karmax> maybe i must wait a few days before doing the update with adept :S ?
<manuel_> but i cant play some games that i can play on windows :S
<wolferine> terran4000, so do I have to add the path, or not?
<prak> how do i add more account, jager?
<Arwen> manuel_, really? um, then maybe the reason that you can't play your games is that you're running beryl..
<jager> can you login from the console?
<Jucato> adrian99: hm.. ok... just install the "linux-restricted-modules-generic" package...
<jager> or is that broken too?
<Arwen> if you try to use beryl and gl at the same time, weird things happen
<melkor> Do they make wireless cards that don't support encryption?
<adrian99> k
<vit_>  Soulrider are you there?
<jager> if you can get a shell just run adduser prak
<manuel_> not befor install beryl i coudlnt..
<terran4000> wolferine: for example ... for /home/photos ... I have: [Photos]  path = /home/photos read list = terran4000, family, bob write list = terran4000, family, bob guest ok = Yes
<vit_> hi to everybody
<manuel_> and whats fglrx?
<wolferine> so you do have the path listed
<adrian99> Jucaot: k that ones installing
<terran4000> manuel_: fglrx is ATI's proprietery (or however that's spelled) driver. none open source driver
<Arwen> !fglrx | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<terran4000> wolferine: yes
<prak> jager, i'll try that now
<terran4000> wolferine: because I don't want to give people 'general' access to other directories and what not
* jarle is still getting "Fatal server error" using the restricted NVIDIA module after updating to feisty :( Any help?
<terran4000> wolferine: for this particular server, and very up-tight about who gets access and how
<adrian99> Jucato: so once thats done should I just reactivate the nvdia driver and restart x?
<wolferine> can u please stop using my nick in posts :)
<terran4000> wolferine: sure :-) ^_^
<wolferine> hehe
<jager> afk supper
<Jucato> adrian99: yep
<wolferine> i just have a script installed with xchat
<wolferine> and its driving me nutz :/
<adrian99> Jucato: cool thanks, brb then
<terran4000> haha, sorry ^^
<wolferine> np
<manuel_> thank you Arwen
<manuel_> nice to meet you:D
<wolferine> so, ill try this again
<Arwen> manuel_, :-\
<manuel_> buy me a nVidia Plz
<moby_python> When I type iwconfig eth0 key 1234123412341234 it says operation not permitted.  Is taht because of the card, or the driver?
<terran4000> don't forget to have a [global]  section though .. .don't know you you have one or not.
<wolferine> yeah, I do
<terran4000> cool
<wolferine> writable and read only
<wolferine> if I do writeable = yes, then I dont need read only...
<prak> jager, i've tried removing kdm and then installing kdm again
<prak> i only get to use the shell only
<prak> how do i get it back to default form?
<prak> or close to it?
<terran4000> well, you might want to if you want someone to be able to only read
<wolferine> its just one user
<wolferine> accessing the /home on the server
<wolferine> no one else
<adrian99> Jucato: Thanks it worked perfectly : )
<vito>  anybody works with clipse??
<Jucato> adrian99: good :)
<wolferine> eclipse?
<vito> yes
<vito> it's like NETBEANS
<wolferine> vito, yes, I have worked with it
<wolferine> is that all you wanted to know?
<jhutchins> !sudo | moby_python
<ubotu> moby_python: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | moby_python
<ubotu> moby_python: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<prak> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vito> 
<karmax> well it seems im having a more odd problem, why/how its possible that when i do "~# mv file1 newfile1" it fails with: "-su: /bin/mv: cannot execute binary file"
<moby_python> it has nothing to do with sudo
<jhutchins> moby_python: You will need sudo to run iwconfig.
<moby_python> I do
<adrian99> Jucato:  umm one more thing, I got xmms installed and all the other stuff required for playing mp3's but they still won't play
<vito> $ wolferine my PC turn slowly when I runned it
<jhutchins> karmax: Please have a look at the page just listed above for how to use sudo to execute commands.
<vito>  wolferine my PC turn slowly when I runned it
<wolferine> vito, no need to repear
<karmax> im running a konsole root terminal
<wolferine> repeat*
<vito>  that is normally?
<wolferine> vito, how much RAM do you have?
<Jucato> adrian99: hm.... what exactly did you install?
<vito>  wolferine I don't know... how can i know that?
<adrian99> I installed xmms and also all the extra stuff it said to for edgy on the restricted formats help page
<wolferine> vito pls dont use my nick when replying :)
<jhutchins> Ok, kubuntu installer is not smart enough to detect the options passed so it could boot and clone them to the installed grub - that's pretty dumb.
<wolferine> vito, you can find out..
<wolferine> one sec
<Jucato> adrian99: libxine-extracodecs installed?
<adrian99> yeps
<wolferine> trype free
<wolferine> type*
<wolferine> in a shel
<jhutchins> moby_python: There is a reason to use sudo instead of a root terminal window.
<vito>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<vito> Mem:        190400     187992       2408          0       5004      56252
<vito> -/+ buffers/cache:     126736      63664
<vito> Swap:      1028152     150036     878116
<wolferine> wow
<vito> what does mean it?
<wolferine> that might get you banned
<karmax> jhutchins: i open a root terminal (konsole) and run mv, i thought that... well, i forgot to use sudo
<Goontz> asdf!
<moby_python> I have an atheros card and a prism card.  the atheros card says encryption off and I can turn it on with iwconfig
<adrian99> Jucato: yea I got that package installed but oddly enough they still wont play :S
<Jucato> weird.. :/
<moby_python> the prism card doesn't say anything about encryption and I can't turn it on with iwconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> adrian99: might want to change your sound server
<adrian99> its using alsa at the moment...how would I change that?
<Jucato> oooh hi Admiral_Chicago!
* Jucato was just talking to someone about you :P
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> where?
<Jucato> some other channel lol
<Jucato> (not your name though)
<Admiral_Chicago> adrian99: amarok?
<jhutchins> moby_python: Sounds like it is a driver issue then.
<Admiral_Chicago> ??? -motu?
<adrian99> none of my players will play mp3
<Yorokobi> that's a recurring theme here ^^^
<moby_python> jhutchins, so you think the card should support encryption...it cost 7 bucks I figured it might not.
<vito> wolferine: teachme what does mean that?
<Admiral_Chicago> that is odd, how did you install libxine-extracodecs
<wolferine> vito please dont use my nick in posts, thanks
<prak> does anyone know how to solve the problem of where I can't get further than the login screen after entering the login properly?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nah some private channel. just ranting about how I think I'm the only geek in the immediate and extended family and in the neighborhood. so alone... :(
<Jucato> (anyway, offtopic now :P)
<adrian99> Admiral_Chicago: same as I install everything else, with apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> adrian99: and you have multiverse installed?
<sinpath> will "/dev/hda1     /mnt/windows    ntfs    user,defaults   0   0" allow you to access /mnt/windows as a regular user
<adrian99> Admiral_Chicago: I changed that in my sources file yeps
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: well i'm a real geek but my friends are much worse than I am.... my family pretends to understand
<Admiral_Chicago> adrian99: care to paste them to the channel
<adrian99> k jsec
<eilker> anyone installed oracle on kubuntu ?
<adrian99> Admiral_Chicago:  here it is http://pastebin.ca/423291
<Powerking89670> night everyone, Have a good night LD
<Admiral_Chicago> adrian99: hmm, what does apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs tell yu
<jarn> Can someone tell me what files they have in ther /etc/fonts directory?
<wolferine> vito, has it always "not worked well" ?
<adrian99> Admiral_Chicago:  here's the output I get http://pastebin.ca/423296
<Admiral_Chicago> does anything like flash work on your computer
<Admiral_Chicago> what about ogg?
<adrian99> ogg works fine
<glundberg> so...anyone else install the x11 update?
<glundberg> it just broke my kde
<jarn> What files do you all have in /etc/fonts/ ?
<adrian99> mp3 is the only audio format not working
<Admiral_Chicago> you try to remove / reinstall ?
<kristjans> can anyone tell why kubuntu's log in screen might not appear after the loading screen and a black screen comes up instead? the system is a laptop with amd turion x2 processors and nvidia gfx card
<adrian99> nope haven't tried that yet
<vito>  always....
<jarle> jarn: conf.avail  conf.d  fonts.conf  fonts.dtd
<karmax> i installed ubuntu just to forget about having dependency problems and such... i only want to work, i cant believe that i cant rely on adept packet manager
<adrian99> Admiral_Chicago:  just tried at it didn't work :S
<jarle> kristjans: maybe your display diver is not working?
<glundberg> karmax, x11 update ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that is really strange....
<kristjans> what can i do about that?
<adrian99> Im kinda of a magnet for weirdness
<wolferine> vito, you are really lacking alot of memory
<jarn> jarle: Okay, thanks. Out of curiosity, did you add conf.avail?
<karmax> glundberg: no.. i only do a update everything after a fresh kubuntu 7.04 install and i have a broken package libc6-i686
<jarle> jarle: never made any changes to that dir :)
<wolferine> vito,  I recommend using the shell, like nano, as an editor for java, not using an IDE, as it will be slow on your system
<jarle> jarle=jarn :)
<jaevel> is this a ubuntu support channel??
<wolferine> jaevel, kbuntu
<Jucato> jaevel: this is for Kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> I need some help, please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13810/ if you are free
<jaevel> yeah, thats what i meant, sorry...
<jarn> jarle: Hrm, I don't have conf.avail. I've added things, but never taken away things.
<jaevel> can any1 help me with a nic car problem?
<jaevel> nic card?
<karmax> glundberg: i dont want to do any fancy or custom stuff, just a normal update...
<kristjans> safe mode gets stuck at "checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs"
<jarn> jarle: The reason I wanted to know was because I had deleted some stuff to remove some custom things I had did and I wanted to make sure that I hadn't deleted anything that was originally there. ;)
<karmax> glundberg: can i say to adept "forget about libc6-i686" and continue?
<kamui> I seem to have broken my inetd in my distupgrade
<adrian99> what could cause this mp3 issue anyway?
<wolferine> how do I get vncviewer?
<wolferine> during the vncserver install?
<adrian99> just out of curiosity where do the packages that you install get stored
<chemicalvamp> has anybody had a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13810/ yet?
<Jucato> kamui: dragon of earth messing up your dist-upgrade? :D
<wolferine> chemicalvamp, what is it regarding?
<chemicalvamp> my wireless card works on edgy.. but not on feisty
<chemicalvamp> makes it impossible to get the fix i need,
<kamui> hi jucato :)
<jaevel> can i reinstall a driver for my nic card from the cd-rom?
<kamui> how do I fix apt, when its broken
<Jucato> !adeptfix | kamui
<ubotu> kamui: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<chemicalvamp> wolferine did you see wat i said?
<Kevlar_Soul> where is the program file for Firefox?
<Kevlar_Soul> usr?
<Kevlar_Soul> usr/bin ?
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<jaevel> i wish i could help...
<wolferine> chemicalvamp, not something I can help with
<wolferine> how can I use RCD in *buntu ?
<jaevel> anyone good with setting up network cards?
<McFrosty> Tryin to install Kubuntu on my PC (same CD I used for my laptop) but I get stuck with BusyBox v1.1.3 .... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)...I have read that this doesn't mean much but not sure what options I have to get more info out about the error
<Kevlar_Soul> Where is the executable for Firefox program?
<fignew> /usr/bin/firefox
<wolferine> Kevlar_Soul, which firefox
<fignew> yes, like wolferine said, the command to find out is "which"
<chemicalvamp> wolferine ok, thanks anyways
<wolferine> REmote connection desktop
<wolferine> for buntu?
<Kevlar_Soul> wolferine? which? 2.0.0.3?
<tulio__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> that bot posts too many links.
<Kevlar_Soul> Giving a URL is not a solution.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i say we wiene him off the link. hes getting kidney stones from it
<Kevlar_Soul> Where is the executable for Firefox program?
<jaevel> any1 know where i can get some info on getting my network card working?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Kevlar_Soul: i'd type locate firefox in a konsole window
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> try to locate it there cos i forget
<Kevlar_Soul> t3hwiz0rd-ibook:  okay
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Kevlar_Soul: i think its in like /usr/local/share or somewhere in /usr/
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> maybe /usr/local? not sure
<josh_> yellow?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> blue?
<josh_> blue?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> green?
<eilker>  /tmp/app/1/image   /tmp/app/1 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0  // why do i have this in fstab ? what is this for ?
<Kevlar_Soul> okay
<Kevlar_Soul> Thanks
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13813/ please have a look at it, if you have experience doing a chroot or using Ndiswrapper
<Alonea> how do I get my webcam to show up in kopete?
<hitmanWilly> !dvd > hitmanWilly
<sayers> How can I tell which fan does which job. I dont know which is the CPU fan. Do I need to get in and look
<sayers> ?
<Alonea> i think I installed the drivers right, but I don't see any devices on kopete?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> was there a reason why i was kicked?
<chemicalvamp> [02:12]  <-- t3hwiz0rd-ibook has left this channel.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it just left?
<chemicalvamp> thats what it says
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> well thats the oddest thing irssi has ever done
<tulio__> how do i know if my ubuntu is supporting my dual processor?
<underdog5004> tulio__, uname
<chemicalvamp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13813/ please have a look at it, if you have experience doing a chroot or using Ndiswrapper
<underdog5004> tulio__, hold on, lemme get the right flag
<scotty> Alright, I'm stuck. Whenever I try to sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start in Konsole, it always fails.
* genii sips a coffee
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: is it installed?
<underdog5004> tulio__, do uname -v. If you see smp in there, it's using them
<underdog5004> there may be another option too
<scotty> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: I think so. How do I check?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: usually you can just do a mysql -- version
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or so on
<scotty> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: When I do that, I get the following error:
<scotty> mysql -- version
<scotty> err, whoops
<scotty> wrong paste
<Alonea> ok, the instructions I am looking at tells me to do modprobe ov51x, but there isn't a ov51x module and I am trying to find the right name without success. is there a way to get a list of modules you can add?
<SubOne> is there any way to hide the blinking cursor on non-editable text?
<scotty> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its probably not installed then??
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i'd just make sure its installed thru apt-get and try again
<scotty> So sudo apt-get install mysql?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: cos your output should be similar to: mysql  Ver 14.7 Distrib 4.1.13, for suse-linux (i686) using readline 5.0
<genii> perhaps mysqld is not running
<intelikey> i have an issue !   -bash: no job control in this shell
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: well when eh tries to launch it it doesn't launch so i am thinking its not installed
<intelikey> how can i enable job control ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: it sounds like hes trying to run it without ever installing it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: optionally it may be that his install wasn't correct? cos the error is odd.
<genii> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: Yes, exactly. Also mysql must be run as user mysql. Any other owner will make it fail too
<jarn> Is it possible to convert MP3s to WMAs? My MP3 player is full so
<tulio__> underdog5004: tks man
<jarn> I'd like to convert it to WMA to be smaller.
<underdog5004> tulio__, np
<Alonea> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/build M=/home/alonea/ov51x-jpeg-1.0.0 modules_install
<Alonea> could that line give me a clue?
* underdog5004 hisses at jarn
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jarn: why would you transcode?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> second
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> why would you transcode into a proprietary format?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> why not just make more compressed mp3's?
<intelikey> jarn can you use .ogg ?
<scotty> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: Here's my Konsole text. As you can see, there's an error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13816/
<jarn> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: Because wma can be smaller than mp3 with equal quality.
<jarn> intelikey: No. Only MP3 or WMA.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> you're transcoding though
<SubOne> i get a flashing cursor next to text whenever the "text box" is the currently active item. For example, if the body of a page in firefox is active (allowing for scrolling with the mousewheel) I get a blinking cursor the size of the element the cursor is next to. This is quite annoying at times and is not just in firefox. I was wondering if there is a way to turn it off if the text is not editable.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if you transcode your quality will go down regardless of your format choice
<vito>  como veo las particiones de mi disco! para ver cuantas particiones tiene!?
<jarn> Yes, but it will go down less.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> as mp3 isn't lossless, it'll be more lossy after being transcoded.
<genii> transcoding almost always loses some quality
<tulio__> underdog5004: do you know what SMP means?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: looks like dependency issues
<underdog5004> Symmetrical Multi Processing, I think
<scotty> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: what do I need to do?
<underdog5004> or simultaneous
<intelikey> i have an issue !   -bash: no job control in this shell
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: if you look at the first part of this paste you made
<moby_python> are WMA files smaller for the same quality?  I almost don't believe that.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: apt is telling you there are a lot of packages that are preventing the proper versions from installing
<scotty> Ah
<scotty> So I should use sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:"
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: that should do the trick
<jarn> moby_python: I read that they did.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> because alllllll of those packages are stopping you from properly being able to install the full versions
<scotty> Ah, okay, thanks.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: eer hold on
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: can you look at that paste?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its saying xserver-xorg is no longer required... that doesn't seem right to me.
<Alonea> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Run_a_Sony_EyeToy_Camera  thats the page I am looking at
<genii> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: Can you post it? Not on my scroll , i got here later
<scotty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13816/
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: it looks like it wants his entire distro to self-destruct lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it wants to remove EVERYTHING related to his gui and some kernel stuff
<chemicalvamp> oh my gosh, i cant get my driver, is it the site? ftp://152.104.238.194/cn/wlan/rtl8185l/x64-8185(1060)(0407).zip can somebody try it and see if its just me?
* Jucato thinks the autoremove packages don't have anything to do with it though
<genii> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: scotty 's paste is the one?
<scotty> Glad I stopped it, t3hwiz0rd-ibook
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yes
<genii> OK, looking
<scotty> It removed two things, but they were both programs. digikam and one other
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> scotty: i didn't notice what it was asking to remove until i saw xorg slip by my eye
* intelikey agrees with Jucato   error is in  26 invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
* scotty just wants to know what to do :P
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the reason its saying it failed was dependency issues
<draik> Does anyone here use Ekiga?
<Kevlar_Soul> CAN I delete all of THIS: http://i5.tinypic.com/29z4z15.png            ?
<draik> Also, I'm trying to install openGoGear, but a dependency was replaced. I installed the replacement and openGoGear won't install. Any clues?
<genii> OK, looked at it. Lemme think about some approaches now :) I need some coffee to think with and i'll be bck to tackle it
<intelikey> scotty it's a broken package and/or package management system.    i can tell you a work around to get it installed.
<scotty> Thanks, genii
<scotty> intelikey: will it hurt anything?
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<specialbuddy> I tried to upgrade to Feisty and now I get a command line when I try to start up kubuntu
<genii> intelikey: I found on feisty for instnce I tried to remove gdm and it takes down the whole xserver with it for some reason. All the deps are screwy as hell
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> specialbuddy: sweet, make it a server now :-P jk
<specialbuddy> pretty much
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> specialbuddy: command line is still good long as its a fully booted os you can always fix it
<specialbuddy> not sure how I can fix it though
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> specialbuddy: did you make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<genii> They should have sub-deps and super-deps. Sub deps run under the app super deps would be prerequisites to the package but not uninstalled with it
<specialbuddy> I had edgy installed and working
<specialbuddy> is there anyway I can get that back?
<intelikey> scotty as root#      mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d . ;ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;dpkg --configure -a ;rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;mv invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin/
<genii> scotty intelikey can likely help quite a bit here :) He's rescued some pretty badly broken boxes
<Kevlar_Soul> What is "Orbit Laptop"?
<Kevlar_Soul> !Orbit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orbit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scotty> intelikey: Will it harm anything?
<intelikey> yes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> genii: hes on a lopsided boat in bad water lol
<draik> Where can I find out resolutions for packages that have been updated or replaced?
<scotty> intelikey: What will it hurt?
<Tonren> Is there a way to rename in Konqueror WITHOUT altering the extension
<specialbuddy> I don't think apt even works on my computer anymore
<Tonren> ?
<specialbuddy> everytime I try to upgrade kubuntu something goes wrong
<draik> Tonren, you can change any file name and leave the extension.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the results are in, google declairs the winner! 2,700,000 for windows sucks. , 1,720,000 for linux sucks
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> windows wins! lol
<genii> scotty At any rate you should do an:  sudo apt-get check    to look for messed up dependecies
<Tonren> draik: Yeah, but when you hit F2, it highlights the extension, so you have to re-type it
<intelikey> scotty i said it's a work around to get things installed.   it's not a cure.      it will temporarly disably starting/stoping of init scripts via the  /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d script.
<intelikey> genii it's going to have some right now.
<intelikey> he's got a partly installed package
<draik> Tonren: Right. So just add it back. Or, just use "krename" and select to keep the extension. Saved me a bunch of time when I had to change the name of over 1000 pictures.
<Tonren> "krename", got it
<specialbuddy> intelikey, is there anyway to get my system back after a screwed up upgrade to fiesty?
<genii> intelikeywith --fix-missing   or --fix-broken   may help
<scotty> intelikey: What would a cure be?
<draik> Tonren: It's in the repos.
<draik> !krename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> genii it wont'
<genii> inteliky So need to set-state on the questionable package with dpkg then
<intelikey> specialbuddy depends on what all it did and how much time and effort (and your skill level) you put into it.
<intelikey> genii why not just finish installing it.
<specialbuddy> well I think apt is messed up because it didn't recognize apt-get
<genii> intelikey What is the main one you think ? hard to tell from the paste
<scotty> intelikey: How do I finish installing it?
<intelikey> scotty as root#      mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d . ;ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;dpkg --configure -a ;rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;mv invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin/
<SADBFL> OH SNAP ITS ME
<genii> intelikey: You figure his rc.d system is messed?
<intelikey> genii it's not hard to tell.  line 23 - 27  tell the whole story
<genii> lemme look again :)
<specialbuddy> should I take a live cd and try to fix the problems?
<intelikey> genii no i figure that the  28  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<SABDFL> HELLO KIDS
<intelikey> the postinstall script is in need of a rewrite.
<genii> intelikey Well, from that it looks like rc.d is working fine but that it fails to start the server due to dependency issues with it
<scotty> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13819/
<scotty> I get errors
<intelikey> genii yes and the dependancies wont be installe untill that package is installed so it's a recursive loop of errors.
<intelikey> scotty you didn't do it as root.
<genii> intelikey: But then wouldn't it make more sense then to purge the package and then reinstall
<intelikey> sudo -i
* SABDFL is going to sell Ubuntu to Microsoft or 4 other large corporations for 1.6 billion
<intelikey> genii you can't install  and trying to "reinstall" what can't be installed is futile
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<genii> scotty something occurs to me. Do you actually have a working apache2 on your box already?
<scotty> Yes
<scotty> With PHP
<genii> scotty Just checking :) I've seen ppl try to install libapache2-some-thing when no webserver yet :)
<intelikey> scotty did it finish without errors now ?
<scotty> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13820/
<voorhees86> how i configure the wireless card intel ipw 2200??
<intelikey> scotty   find / -name invoke-rc.d 2>/dev/null
<intelikey> you need to put it back in  /usr/sbin   now.
<osiris> i know this might not be the place, but is it possible to make apache redirect a 404 to a different url ?
<scotty> intelikey: /home/scotty/invoke-rc.d
<intelikey> scotty sudo mv /home/scotty/invoke-rc.d  /usr/sbin
<ffffu> hi i have a script that rsync one computer's files to another in crontab .. when it run the script, wouldn't rsync prompt for password ? why does existing one still work
<intelikey> and you are all done.    note the mysql server is not loaded you should be able to do an sudo /etc/init.d/mysq* start
<intelikey> you can do a sudo apt-get -f install    just to make sure all is well in the package world.
<scotty> intelikey, it still fails to start
<intelikey> sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey>  just to make sure
<voorhees86> how i configure the wireless card intel ipw 2200??
<intelikey> !wifi | voorhees86
<ubotu> voorhees86: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> osiris: Yes, that's configurable, in fact it's in the comments of the httpd.conf file.
<draik> Jucato: Here there. How goes it?
<osiris> jhutchins, thank you
<scotty> intelikey: It still fails.
<Jucato> draik: doing ok. studying C++ and packaging :)
<jhutchins> osiris: Helpful docs at apache.org as well.
<draik> Jucato: Nice.
<osiris> just dont have the time for that part
* draik wishes Jucato the best of luck.
<osiris> but thx anyway.
<intelikey> scotty ok.  and the package status is "all is well" ?
<Jucato> thanks draik
<Jucato> :)
<jhutchins> osiris: In that case, just turn your site over to the hackers now and don't worry about it.
<scotty> intelikey:
<osiris> if they want it that bad, eh screw it
<scotty> root@scotty-laptop:~# sudo apt-get -f install
<scotty> Reading package lists... Done
<scotty> Building dependency tree
<scotty> Reading state information... Done
<scotty> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<jhutchins> osiris: Might as well run iis.
<osiris> i keep it updated.  im not the greatest, but it works
<jhutchins> Open source software isn't free as in free beer.  It requires involvement, learning, attention.
<jhutchins> That's why it's so powerful.
<jhutchins> I don't want to have to learn anything == run windows.
<jhutchins> Let others do the thinking for you.
<osiris> well, that is kinda miss-nomer
<osiris> if you run windows, you gotta read more to remove the viri
<jhutchins> Or just let them run, after all, someone must know what they're doing.
<intelikey> scotty ok your packages are all streight,   as to mysql  i have no dias there.   genii knows sql  maybe ask him.
<poningru> guys can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins> I'm sure that nice Mr. Gates wouldn't release anything that wasn't secure.
<poningru> this is a support channel
<jhutchins> Sorry.
<jhutchins> </rant>
<poningru> no need to stop
<genii> intelikey:  :)
<poningru> just move it to that channel
<scotty> genii: Any ideas?
<osiris> wow, that got militant quick
<genii> scotty Did you now try to run mysql and getting errors again after the packages got sorted out?
<scotty> Genii: You mean trying to install it again?
<genii> scotty Yes
<scotty> genii: It says they're all at their latest version
<genii> scotty and the mysql daemon is currently running?
<intelikey>     and just a side note to genii the reinstall should work now as long as he doesn't remove all it's deps first,   that would put it right back in the same black hole
<scotty> genii: How do I check (sorry, very green :P )
<genii> scotty a fast way is just:   ps ax|grep mysqld
<intelikey> pidof mysqld
<scotty> genii: 10240 pts/6    R+     0:00 grep mysqld
<chemicalvamp> stdin you around?
<genii> the "ax" likely not needed, just habit on my part
<genii> scotty So it's NOT running
<scotty> Ah, how do I run it?
<salsamonu> hi
<genii> scotty so something then like:   sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld     (I forget if that is the exact name but you can   ls /etc/init.d for the exact one)
<genii> may be mysql-server    or similar
<intelikey>      pidof pidof ;man pidof & pidof man
<salsamonu> i have a problem where when booting to kubuntu it keep showing udev_event_run :seq bla bla forked pid blabla, add/remove vc
<intelikey> tab-complete it.
<salsamonu> anyone have an idea ?
<salsamonu> how to fix this
<scotty> genii:
<scotty> root@scotty-laptop:~# sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<scotty>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<genii> scotty Please, don't multiline paste ehre if at all possible :)
<intelikey> salsamonu the init script  udev   seems to be in a loop condition
<scotty> sorry
<salsamonu> how to fix it ?
<genii> scotty 2 lines aint too bad tho :)
<salsamonu> i never touch that inet script
<ubuntu> hello
<scotty> genii: my bad, nontheless. any idea how to fix it, though?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me use a live cd to fix my installation
<intelikey> can you get me the exact error ?
<genii> scotty Did you have some mysql databse before that worked? Or did you not/never set one up initially
<intelikey> salsamonu ^
<scotty> genii: I don't think I did.
<salsamonu> yup
<scotty> I've had trouble with mysql since I first tried to set it up
<genii> scotty OK. Let me see if I can find a good walk-through tutorial for you then :)
<scotty> genii: thanks
<genii> scotty You on dapper edgy feisty ?
<scotty> Edgy
<genii> k
<intelikey> hooray for horay
<ubuntu> how do I restore a messed up feisty install back to edgy?
<intelikey> ubuntu you drop the install cd in the tray and reboot....
<genii> scotty and do you have a server install or regular desktop install?
<salsamonu> how to fix init script udev ?
<scotty> genii: regular desktop
<genii> k
<ubuntu> intelikey, well it was actually an upgrade
<scotty> I'm trying to get MySQL up for Apache2 so I can start with my new book.
<scotty> But I ran into problems
<intelikey> ubuntu  not the answer you want i know.  but that's about all the choice you have on a down grade.
<salsamonu> use apt-get scotty
<ubuntu> a reinstall?
<salsamonu> apt-get install apache2
<salsamonu> apt-get install mysql-server
<scotty> salsamonu: I have Apache2 and PHP installed already.
<salsamonu> and then what is the error ?
<scotty> I ran into problems with MySQL, and genii and intelikey have been helping me.
<intelikey> salsamonu what's the error ?
<salsamonu> apt-get --purge remove mysql*
<salsamonu> then install mysql again
<salsamonu> apt-get install mysql-server
<scotty> Alright, I'll try
<calamari> hi
* intelikey thinks the mysql*    will reset the deps loop...  but maybe not....
<salsamonu> and the worst thing is i still cannot find solution for it
<scotty> I hope not
<salsamonu> arghhh
<calamari> how do I disable the bouncing logos that happen when loading an app?  I found it once and thought it was cute at the time, but now it's annoying and I can't find it anywhere :P
<Jucato> calamari: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Appearance -> Launch Feedback
<kalorin> anyone know of a way to monitor the fan speed on a graphics card?
<kalorin> I keep hearing the fan in my machine going faster and slower over and over
<genii> Scotty Well, as a fast check try this:  sudo apt-get install mysql-admin       then follow the instructions here to set up a database http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-unix-creating-database-and-table/    afterwards you can try starting the mysql daemon again
<calamari> Jucato: thanks!
<intelikey> jucato on dapper wasn't that   kcontrol parifreals mouse   something     ?
<scotty> genii: I'm trying salsamonu's suggestion right now.
<Jucato> intelikey: don't really remember...
<genii> scotty :)
<genii> kalorin What I did was just rig my GPU fan to run off aux motherboard plug and then the mb monitors it
<kalorin> I don't get it though
<kalorin> all this card is doing is pushing my xdesktop right now
<genii> kalorin: It will speed up or slow down depending on how hot it is running of course. That is normal
<kalorin> not like I'm even doing dri stuff
<kalorin> yeah but I've never noticed it running like this under windows
<scotty> genii: salsamonu's suggestion worked :D
<kalorin> or even before I went to kubuntu from xbuntu
<kalorin> I ran xbuntu for about a month and never noticed this at all
<kalorin> it's just odd
<salsamonu> i'm sure u not install mysql-server packages
<genii> scotty Good, yer off to the races now :) Tho I'd suggest looking at the site I posted, it's very educational as to how mysql works generally
<genii> salsamonu:  Good call
<salsamonu> arghhh the worst thing is my problem, i still cannot find solution for it
<intelikey> hmmmm  Mem usage: 14/249 MB (5%)  right now.   i checked on my hoary box and it said   Mem usage: 8/94 MB (8%)
<intelikey> salsamonu  you never did tell me what the error actually is...
<salsamonu> i have a problem where when booting to kubuntu it keep showing udev_event_run :seq bla bla forked pid blabla, add/remove vc
<intelikey> yes yes  we talked about that.   now what is  "bla bla"
<salsamonu> numbers
<salsamonu> it a number
<Hobbsee> intelikey: why do you have a hoary box?
<salsamonu> never the number is continously
<intelikey> Hobbsee why not ?
<salsamonu> i cannot login to desktop
<Hobbsee> intelikey: because it's unsupported?
<genii> Hobbsee:  Why not?
<intelikey> salsamonu sudo /etc/init.d/udev stop
<genii> But it runs lean :)
<intelikey> Hobbsee i support it.
<intelikey> :)
<salsamonu> yup rite now i can do that
<salsamonu> because rite now i'm login in single mode
<Hobbsee> intelikey: ahh
* genii ponders the intelikey.ubuntu.com   repository
<Hobbsee> intelikey: as long as you do the security updates yourself, or dont need them, that's fine :)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> lol
<philphoto> anyone using a scanner with SANE in Feisty?
<intelikey> called /var/cache/apt/archives   genii
<genii> intelikey :)
<salsamonu> Apr  4 01:26:22 localhost udevd[11552] : udev_event_run: seq 121900 forked, pid [16818] , 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old
<salsamonu> Apr  4 01:26:22 localhost udevd[11552] : udev_event_run: seq 121901 forked, pid [16819] , 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old
<salsamonu> Apr  4 01:26:22 localhost udevd[11552] : udev_event_run: seq 121902 forked, pid [16820] , 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old
<genii> philphoto To see if your scanner is being seen:       sudo scanimage -L
<intelikey> Hobbsee i dont need them.  it's just something i play around on.   write scripts...
<scotty> TAKE THAT, MYSQL!
<scotty> MUAHAHAHA!
<scotty> Thanks guys.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: ahhh :)
<scotty> You're all life savers :D
<genii> scotty Thats one reason I've mostly switched to postgre now
<intelikey> salsamonu that feisty ?
<scotty> genii: what's postgre?
<intelikey> is that ^
<genii> scotty Another type of database system
<scotty> Ah
<salsamonu> yup
<salsamonu> it's feisty
<genii> scotty you can recover databses after a cold reboot for instance which sometimes will totally kill mysql
<salsamonu> ocalhost udevd-event[14013] : udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/%2fclass%2fdrm%2fcard0: No such file or directory
<intelikey> salsamonu for want of more knowledge on that, i'm gona send you to   #ubuntu+1
<salsamonu> ohh ya
<salsamonu> forgot it
<salsamonu> sorry
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> whats a cold reboot?
<salsamonu> thank for remind me
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i've heard of hard reboots... never cold ones
<genii> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: unplugging the power cord
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ohhh
<genii> :)
<genii> Tho thats what I mainly call it, dunno if it's general slang LOL
<ffffu> hi i have a script that rsync one computer's files to another in crontab .. when it run the script, wouldn't rsync prompt for password ? why does existing one still work
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i've always called it.  cold...
<scotty> Genii: What would my MYSQL username be? I know my password ...
<genii> scotty default is mysql     but examine that link i gave ages ago for better clues :)
<compilerwriter> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<compilerwriter> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<salsamonu> scotty: try install webmin. easier for u to manage ur mysql apache
<intelikey> elinks is churning out errors on startup   http://pastebin.us/?dl=21124   it seems to be working ok  but i hate the beeps at start up.
<genii> webmin is evil...but thats just one guys opinion
<intelikey> eval is evil
<salsamonu> yeahh *happy* my dreamhost domain resolved
<genii> Yes. And longer to type than   "!"
<genii> ^intelikey
<intelikey> yeah
<genii> "if" is even really unnecessaary
<philphoto> ok, I've tried installing sane-utils, even though I already have Xsane installed and still I have no scanner showing up.  Yes, it's plugged in.  and it worked just 5 days ago.
<genii> "if !blah then blah"   could just be !blah dothis
<genii> philphoto: See my first reply to your issue.
<intelikey> blah || dothis
<genii> intelikey :)
<philphoto> did that.  "command not found"
<genii> philphoto: Then:   sudo install sane-backends
<philphoto> thanks I'll give it a try
<philphoto> install: missing destination file operand after `sane-backends'
<genii> philphoto sorry, wrong syntax I gave:)     sudo apt-get install sane-backends
<genii> LOL
<genii> forgot the "apt-get" part  very horrible of me
<philphoto> I forgot apt-get myself.  thanks
* intelikey forgets apt-get too
<philphoto> E: Couldn't find package sane-backends
<intelikey> i use urpm for all my package management
<nastume_> ok
<nastume_> reboot
<philphoto> I don't understand since last week it was basically plug & play
<intelikey> philphoto not plural
<philphoto> gotcha
<intelikey> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<genii> philphoto I am not on a linux box right now so if the package names aren't the exact verbatim ones thats why. I can't just go check apt-cache for instance
<intelikey> !sane-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane-utils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info sane-utils
<ubotu> sane-utils: API library for scanners -- utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 324 kB
<genii> philphoto: Anyhow, !info scanimage
<genii> arg
<genii> !info scanimage
<ubotu> Package scanimage does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> ????
<genii> wtf
<markrian> Does KPDF offer a way to navigate bookmarks set by a user in a PDF document?
<genii> ah likely part of a package LOL
<intelikey> genii   urpmq scanimage  yelds    libsane - API library for scanners
<intelikey> sane - scanner graphical frontends
<intelikey> sane-utils - API library for scanners -- utilities
<philphoto> I've got both
<genii> philphoto so if you do at commandline:   sudo scanimage -L      it should show you what scanning devices it knows about
<philphoto> hey, there it is
<philphoto> of course sane says there are no devices installed
* intelikey hopes it's not a brother all in one....
<intelikey> i never did get that thing to scan to the computer
<genii> philphoto: try:    sudo  sane-find-scanner -vv
<intelikey> -w ?
<genii> no, two v
<intelikey> oh -v -v    hehhe
<genii> extra verbose :)
<intelikey> yeah i did that and it finds the brother then i try to run sane and it errors out with no device installed.
<intelikey> but i gave up on that months ago
<philphoto> lots of info.  mostly "...failed to open" lines.
<philphoto> the scanner IS in there though.
<genii> philphoto By default the X prograqms look to a generic /dev name like loop0 or so. But the device itself is some other name. That is usually the issue in this scenario
<philphoto> I'm stumped.
<intelikey> well i fixed the permissions problem... it couldn't access  ~/.elinks/     i didn't own it....    8*{
<philphoto> scanimage -L said no scanners were identified
<genii> philphoto Well, put it in the pastebin and I'll look at it
<genii> (the output of -vv)
<philphoto> thanks
<philphoto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13827/
<genii> intelikey The all in ones are a pain for the same reason all in one motherboards are. Even when everything works. But one component goes blooey and then yer out 3 functions
<danny500> #ubuntu
<genii> philphoto good, it sees your scanner :)
<genii> at dev/sg2
<danny500> Um, I'm trying to upgrade my MPlayer and I want to install a couple of skins for it and some codec but don't know how, any help/
<genii> philphoto  so, for the moment to test (not a permanent solution):   make a link in dev.eg:   sudo ln-s /dev/sg2 /dev/loop0
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(ffffu/#kubuntu) is there a way?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) that was different.       well i fixed the "no job control" issue too.    err actually just a work around
(intelikey/#kubuntu) ffffu expect could auth for you
<philphoto> ok.
<genii> philphoto Did you do the link properly   then after the sudo scanimage -L    ?
<philphoto> I think so.
<philphoto> this is what I got: ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/loop0' to `/dev/sg2': File exists
<intelikey> ffffu the syntax is something like    spawn blah ;expect 'blah blah' ;send 'blah blah blah'
<genii> philphoto:  if you do:  ls /dev/loop*   does it show /dev/loop0  ?
<philphoto> yes
<intelikey> ffffu thats for a    #!/usr/bin/expect -f     script.
<philphoto> and in COLOR too!  (whatever that means...)
<genii> philphoto: Good :) and after that, still no recognised from the command    sudo scanimage -L       ?
<philphoto> oh, I didn't realize I was supposed to keep running that one, sorry.
<genii> philphoto: The different colour indicates it is a link
<philphoto> yup, it shows the scnner
<genii> Good. thats the problem then
<philphoto> which means?
<philphoto> this is all way fast for me on only my 10th day of Linux immersion
<genii> Set up your scanning program to use /dev/sg2 as the device
<philphoto> I can't even open it though to configure it
<philphoto> that's the big problem I have.  let me see if I can now
<intelikey> ffffu if you do that   be advised that storing a password in an expect script can be a security hole.      send could be something like   send `sudo cat /etc/mypassphrase`     thus making the storage of the passwd a little more secure    (assuming you chmod it to 600 with owner root)
<philphoto> still no scanner recognized by the utility.
* intelikey wonders if he's posting more monolog ....
<philphoto> I'd like to be able to understand what changed between last week when it worked & today though.
* intelikey stops wondering and thinks "but who cares anyway..."
<wolferine> need a hand with a samba drive(linux to linux), I have mounted it, now I want to work with the permissions on the server (from the client), if I want to allow the client to read and write, where do I specify that, and do I have to change my fstab (mount) to reflect changes?
<philphoto> you hardcore helping types out there are awesome, by the way.
<genii> philphoto Maybe you plugged it into a different port than it found it on the first time
<intelikey> philphoto look in /var/log/dpkg*   probably answered there.
<genii> philphoto: It will want to use the last setting it found it on
<genii> intelikey Yeah likey
<philphoto> I DID hot swap the 1394 cables, but that was before I started runnning all those commands.
<philphoto> but yeah, I'll switch them
<genii> philphoto: Next time you boot, make sure the scanner is powered on before the computer gets atarted
<genii> started, even :)
<philphoto> right.
<intelikey> xtarted ?
<philphoto> I tried that earlier tonight too before I got on here.
<genii> intelikey: There are some X tarts out there ;)
<intelikey> you know  xtartx is a good script name... it catches the un-suspecting gui'r
<intelikey> like  sduo for sudo   :)
<genii> philphoto: Then I suspect the scanning program is just defaulting to trying the place it last found the thing without attempting to look elsewhere
<ffffu> intelikey: i tried something new.. i copy the key in my id_rsa.pub into authorized_keys
<ffffu> and somehow it work
<Admiral_Chicago> ffffu: ssh + LP ?
<intelikey> eeek yeah.  but that makes full access for all ssh activity
<ffffu> yeah ssh but what's LP?
<ffffu> didn't know rsync is linked with ssh hehe
<intelikey> ffffu yes it uses the ssh protocal
<philphoto> so would I mount /dev/sg2 then?
<ffffu> yeahh thxx
<philphoto> or is that just a location for the scanner utility to look?
<genii> philphoto: Another thing to try as well, if you hotswap cables etc. Is to turn off the scanner then power it back on after. Sometimes the system will autodetect it and adjust accordingly. As opposed to just leaving it on while switching the cables then trying to access it again
<philphoto> I think I'm going to try the big reboot.
<genii> philphoto: Thats just a place for the scanner utility to look :) don't try to mount that!
<philphoto> right
<philphoto> don't worry, I still can't mount any devices to save my life anyways
* genii ponders mount /dev/lifejacket0 /media/ssminnow
<wolferine> need a hand with a samba drive(linux to linux), I have mounted it, now I want to work with the permissions on the server (from the client), if I want to allow the client to read and write, where do I specify that, and do I have to change my fstab (mount) to reflect changes?
<intelikey> ffffu let me correct my self.   rsync uses  rsync protocal for file transfer   and ssh for authentication mechanics   i believe.
<genii> philphoto: If you wanna reboot I'll hang here to help more if need be after
<philphoto> thahnks!
<genii> philphoto: np
<genii> wolvThe first question that comes to mind is why are you using a linux-linux samba in the first place
<wolferine> genii because it works
<wolferine> i answered yours, take a stab at mine
<intelikey> anyway ssh and rsync are full of shared code
<[pyro] > hey guys. Has anyone had an install freeze at "Installing Boot Loader" ? Im installing on a raid 5 and it seems to always lock up there. I can kill the process and the installer throws up an error then gos back to the main menu, when i try and install the boot loader again (grub) it stops. Tailing the syslog file it says its probing the BIOS for devices, and that it will take a while.. but i think over an hour is a little too long :)
<[pyro] > im using the alternate install cd
<genii> wolferine: The likely place where this is in the smb.conf file under what share mount priveledges are mapped to
<genii> and other things like guest ok   and so on
<wolferine> [pyro] , did you check that the CD is good?
<genii> "man smb.conf" is long and detailed ;)
<wolferine> yeah, so what do I need to set to allow the connection to be read/writeable?
<[pyro] > wolferine: yep CD passes the check test ok
<[pyro] > wolferine: did a memory test too, its ok as well
<wolferine> just read only = no and writable = yes
<intelikey> !grub | [pyro] 
<ubotu> [pyro] : grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolferine> or just writable = yes
<genii> wolferine: On a network no one else can get to just map any username to some username on the server which is allowed to write in that dir which is the samba share
<intelikey> [pyro]  maybe you can install grub as if you were recovering it.  ^
<wolferine> genii not sure I understand you
<genii> wolferine: No, writeable = yes   is not enough. The usernames must still either get remapped or be the same etc etc
<wolferine> the usernames are the same
<[pyro] > intelikey: i was goign to do that, but not sure how to mount the raid array off a boot cd
<philphoto> no change
<nyinge> How do you take screen shot in kde?  Pressing "PrintScrn" shows no dialogue at all.
<genii> wolferine: <sigh> Hangon I'll parse the smb.conf manual for you and distill it out. But it's a step you should be doing :)
<philphoto> thanks for the help though, all of you.
<intelikey> [pyro]  it should be mounted on  /target already
<wolferine> genii, as long as I know its on the smb.conf end, I can do it
<wolferine> but what else do I need to change?
<wolferine> fstab ?
<intelikey> [pyro]  you are still at the installer are you not ?
<[pyro] > yes
<intelikey> [pyro]  check /target
<[pyro] > ok
<genii> wolferine: OK good then. Simplest way is just put a guest ok   entry   then a map guest entry. Map the guest to some username on the server which has write auth to that directory
<philphoto> another question: does everyone who's running Feisty have an error on startup?
<genii> wolferine: No. fstab has no part in this. It's all in the smb.conf
<wolferine> genii can you stop using my username in your response, please?
<intelikey> philphoto question too broad for answers
<genii> wolferine: No
<philphoto> that's how you keep the messages separate wolferine
<wolferine> i asked nicely
<philphoto> error is "KDesktop: The application for the file process failed on startup"  or something very much like that
<Admiral_Chicago> someone know of a paint bucket option in Inkscape to fill in a color?
<genii> wolferine: I know, yes. Sorry if my response seemed rude. Was not intentional. Just that it makes logs much easier to parse and also if I put some instruction without saying who shjould execute it, there could be large mayhem
<nonuda_> how do i setup my workgroup?
<intelikey> oh krap.  i just did an lsmod.....   i have to clean out some of the junk in this kernel.....
<ffffu> is there a way to restore files that i rm * ????????????
<wolferine> genii thanks for you help, pls dont use my nick anymore
<wolferine> thanks
<ffffu> in root
<ffffu> argh
<ffffu> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ffffu what fs type ?
<ffffu> !recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffffu> ext3
<intelikey> no
* genii wonders what the hell the problem is.
<genii> LOL
<ffffu> ext2?
<nonuda_> currently i have setup shared folders in my ubuntu 6.10, but windows networking detect my my workgroup as "workgroup", how do i change it?
<intelikey> yes if you stop all writing at once.     alt+SysRQ+u
<philphoto> genii: you can use mine twice if you want.
<ffffu> its impossible to restore the files i rm?
<genii> philphoto:  :)
<intelikey> not on ext3 ffffu
<philphoto_philph> dang!  almost had it
<genii> philphoto:  At any rate, if you are not planning to move the scanner around on the cables a lot, you could make a small script to just create a link in /dev
<intelikey> the think that makes most like ext3 is the reason you can't.    the "journal"
<wolferine> can someone help me with samba shares?
<intelikey> !samba | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wolferine> !swat
<wolferine> !swat | wolferine
<genii> nonuda_: open the smb.conf   file in an editor with root privelege and change where it says WORKGROUP to whatever you like
<intelikey> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 739 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<genii> intelikey: Good call
<nonuda_> genii, thanks
<genii> nonuda_: np :)
* intelikey is network illiterate.
<intelikey> but packagemanager wise
<wolferine> does SWAT make changes to fstab as well?
<ffffu> i'm dead
<philphoto> I guess.  I'd rather it work like it should.  *pondering what could have changed"
<genii> philphoto: You want, I'll make a small one for you and pastebin it. then you just put it in /etc/init.d  and make it executable
<intelikey> ffffu what did you rm anyway ?    and how did you rm them/it ?
<intelikey> ffffu you said "in root"  so i assume you did   sudo rm <something>   ?
* genii wonders about wolferine's obsession with the fstab
<wolferine> genii,  please, I dont want to add you to ignore
<wolferine> i have asked twice nicely
<intelikey> genii you have to play with fstab to learn linux,  every new bi knows that.
<philphoto> sounds complicated for this n00b.  but I'll give it a try
<genii> wolferine: Won't bother me a bit :)
<intelikey> wolferine so ignore us.
<wolferine> intelikey, excuse me?
<intelikey> wolferine or you could turn off the beep feature in your irc client.
<wolferine> intelikey, yours assuming alot
<intelikey> wolferine yes     so what did i miss ?
<genii> intelikey: What bothers me is I've already told him how to solve his issue but he is unwilling
<intelikey> genii yeah i know.
<genii> philphoto OK gimme a minute
<intelikey> genii i don't often pull the /ignor out   but i make exceptions now and then....
<genii> intelikey: Same here
<nonuda_> damn..i can't find smb.conf, genii, where is it?
<genii> nonuda_:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<intelikey> boy!  that cold front went through, and the mercury went down so fast in the thermometer it busted the bottom out of the bulb...
<nonuda_> ah...thanks again
* intelikey doesn't exagerate just a little.
<kai> Does any one know how to remove the file sharing modulae
<kai> I can't use it doens't display properly or anything
<chemicalvamp> i got a problem, ok this is gonna be kinda confusing.. but here goes
<chemicalvamp> im running a desktopcd of edgy, and im chrooted into my fiesty install (have to, to get my internet to work)
<terran4000|away> hey ... does anyone try using raid in feisty?
<chemicalvamp> im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 to fix it, but im getting confused
<terran4000|away> !raid > terran4000|away
<intelikey> chemicalvamp the running kernel is not installed in the chroot.
<chemicalvamp> is the debian foler i need in /mnt/hda1/  ?
<intelikey> i think maybe you should dl any and all files needed, including that html doc  and boot into the system you are fixing.  then fix it.
<chemicalvamp> where is the debain folder i need to find to continue?
<kai> any assitance
<kai> ..file saring not working, is there way i can restarted the module
<terran4000|away> any one software raid with mdamd?
<philphoto> my epson scanner was recognized by my system as a printer.  how odd.
<intelikey> chemicalvamp the dir in Q is in the tar ball    when you untar the archive it will have a subdir
<intelikey> i still think you would be better off building that from the running system.
<zak_> can anyone suggest a good file sharing program [much too lazy to install limewire, and it eats up too much RAM] ?
<kalorin> firefox?
<intelikey> !frostwire | zak_
<ubotu> zak_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> !ktorents | zak_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ktorent | zak_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zak_> intelikey: frostwire eats up just as much RAM as it's sibling :)
<philphoto> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> well my arent you special ubotu
<kalorin> zak, try firefox :)
<philphoto> wow, didn't know it with either spelling
<zak_> heh
<zak_> i think i'll just use lime/frostwire
<intelikey> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1154 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<chemicalvamp> intelikey yes i right clicked, did extract here the new folder doesnt have a debian directory
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> anyone know why kubuntu live cd will mount an ntfs driver but has it locked out so that i cannot access it?
<intelikey> chemicalvamp well that's what the wiki is telling you.
<intelikey> !p2p | zak_
<ubotu> zak_: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<chemicalvamp> intelikey its a source.. do i hve to like compile it?
<twiztr> How do I restart KDM without rebooting the computer?
<stdin> twiztr: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<intelikey> chemicalvamp yes that's why it said install build-essential and all the other krap
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: what do you mean you can't access it? can't write or can't even read ?
<intelikey> chemicalvamp that's also why i said do it from the running system not a chroot.
<intelikey> building source is haphazerd enough without adding a chroot and different kernel versions...
<chemicalvamp> intelikey tempting, but i had to do alot more then just chroot to get this to where it is
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> stdin: cant' even read
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> stdin: in konq its got a lock, in term it says denied
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: how did you mount it?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> stdin: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /windows
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: try: sudo mount /dev/hda2 -o remount,umask=0000
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: you'll need the umask to access it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its the livecd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> so isn't the default like 1000
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: not uid, umask
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> intelikey: what you smiling about? :P
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what is the umask on the live cd?
<intelikey> while this is highly entertaining.  i must go do rounds....   lol
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: don't know, what's "ls -ld /windows" show ?
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd-ibook  umask is the "user mask" that will be set on the mounted device.  has nothing to do with  uid " user idintigication "
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> stdin: i got it with uid of 0000
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: uid 0000 ??
<stdin> umask, you mean?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yes
<chemicalvamp> intelikey is there a way to do this te way i want?
<stdin> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: they are very different things, umask modifies permissions, uid sets the owner
<genii> Weird it keeps telling me I'm spamming the pastebin
<stdin> genii: does that to me too sometmes, even when I haven't used it in days
<genii> stdin Got it now but very odd
<genii> philphoto Still here?
<philphoto> yup
<genii> philphoto Cut and paste from here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13836/    into some text editor. Save the file with name of  scanlink   into /etc/init.d   and then do:   sudo chown root:root /etc/init.d/scanlink && sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/scanlink
* SOLLOG_KNEW ABOUT 9/11
* SOLLOG_KNEW ABOUT THE FLOODING IN NEW ORLEANS
<terran4000> anyone here use Raid?
* SOLLOG_HELPED SAVE THOUSANDS OF LIVES
<genii> philphoto: It will make a symlink on boot to your actual scanner if it doesn't already exist. Also echos back what it is doing etc
<Jucato> !caps | SOLLOG_HELPED
<ubotu> SOLLOG_HELPED: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* SOLLOG_HELPED SAVE THOUSANDS OF LIVES
<SOLLOG_HELPED> thanks Jucato
<stdin> SOLLOG_HELPED: please don't spam the channel
* SOLLOG_HELPED about 9/11
<Jucato> SOLLOG_HELPED: please stop spamming and drop the caps
<philphoto> save thousands of lives in the off topic chat
* SOLLOG_HELPED saved thousands of lives!
<genii> A bot
<philphoto> right
* SOLLOG_KNEW about 9/11
* SOLLOG_KNEW about 9/11
* SOLLOG_KNEW about NEW ORLEANS
<uda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> SOLLOG_KNEW: last warning
<Jucato> stop spamming
* SOLLOG_KNEW Jucato was a pedo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<genii> Jucato I'd just ban SOLLOG*
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/x-2c1fb0b1e5739f26]  by Jucato
* SOLLOG_KNEW was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<philphoto> SOLLOG PWNED!
* stdin throws Jucato a scooby snack
<genii> !opsnack
<ubotu> Peanuts!
<Jucato> Yum!
* Jucato feels like ubotu now
<genii> :)
<terran4000> wow ... this is such bs ... the installation of mdadm makes feisty remove all the linux autoraid detect partitions!
<genii> mdadm isn't that ancient??
<uda> i cant paste a config file in pastebin, it said i must enable javascript, how do i enable it?
<terran4000> only thing I know of to use software raid
<philphoto> genii: so you were saying, copy the text into an editor, say kate?
<genii> philphoto :) Yes. To save it in that dir tho you need to open kate with root privelege tho, so   kdesu kate
<terran4000> genii: know of anything other than mdadm to use software raid?
<philphoto> bah.  ok.
<genii> philphoto Then save it as name  scanlink     into /etc/init.d
<kgx> does anyone if its possible to have the 'last' line in the console stay in the middle of the screen instead of the bottom. i think its contributing to my rsi :(
<genii> terran4000 I hate webmin but it has an understandable decent raid module to it
<genii> philphoto To make the file executable so it can run, do: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/scanlink
<philphoto> genii: no devices available.
<philphoto> perhaps this thing is broken.
<philphoto> I've got no clue.
<genii> philphoto What scan program are you using?
<philphoto> either way, thank you very much for all your help
<philphoto> Xsane
<genii> philphoto Hangon a minute
<philphoto> I removed Kooka as well because it's a front end of sane & there could have been a conflict between teh two.
<kumamoto> kubuntu has disappointed me
<philphoto> why so?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> cos it cant play halo *snort*
<Admiral_Chicago> kumamoto: why is that
<genii> philphoto: There is a very good howto here but not for the faint-hearted :) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11718.html
<kumamoto> no support for gstreamer can't stream nothing for nothing
<genii> philphoto: Where it has references to gedit in the article just use kdesu  instead
<Admiral_Chicago> gstreamer is meant to be used with GNOME afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> its still in the repositories
<genii> philphoto:   kdesu kate  even
<Admiral_Chicago> so I can run things like Jokosher on my computer
<stdin> I have gstreamer installd on kubuntu, works fine
<philphoto> ok
<stdin> (unlike Jokosher) :P
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<Jucato> stdin: you're able to use gstreamer in amarok?
<philphoto> how would I run xsane as root in terminal?
<Admiral_Chicago> well that was an example.
<philphoto> I'm going to give that a try in case its a permissions issue.
<stdin> Jucato: never tried it with amarok, just xine
<Jucato> stdin: just making sure. I'd be shocked if you were able to make it work :D
<philphoto> yowza, it warned me that running the scanner util was "really dangerous"
<stdin> Jucato: so would the amarok devs :P
<philphoto> as root, that is
<berg> hello folk
<genii> philphoto: Yes, there is a user for the scanner. the name should be "sane"
<genii> philphoto How you can run things as another user is like so:   sudo su <namehere> -c "command here"
<kumamoto> stdin: maybe am using a wrong version meaning edgy dapper
<berg> I am trying to run Mushclient with wine I have it running and seems to be fine except i cant use my VB scripts i looked up and found i need to install or register the vbscript.dll mush client has a reg dll opention but it cant find it where would i put the dll so it can?
<genii> philphoto: In the above example put the quotes
<kumamoto> can't seem to get any gstreamer engine working for amarok or anything
<kumamoto> kind a stumped on it
<stdin> kumamoto: gstreamer won'y work with amarok, it uses xine
<kumamoto> is that in kubuntu only cause I have used it in gentoo (forgive me) and seems to work flawlessly that is why am kind of ......
<Jucato> kumamoto: some time around Amarok 1.4.x, they temporarily dropped support for gstreamer because of some issues. so currently, amarok only works with xine
<zak_> is there a howto or anything for flash on 7.04?
<Admiral_Chicago> zak_: what do you need
<Admiral_Chicago> to do that is
<stdin> zak_: same as the one for 6.10, enable multiverse and install "flashplugin-nonfree"
* Admiral_Chicago makes note to update that wiki page
<Admiral_Chicago> when Feisty is released that is
<Jucato> stdin: uni and multi are enabled by default now :)
<Jucato> zak_: or just try to go to a site that has Flash content and a script will run asking if you want to install Flash
<stdin> Jucato: wasn't on my install, because I installed on herd-1, but yeah they are now
<zak_> according to adept, i have multiverse enabled, and neither the proper flash plugin or the sun jdk are available... should i do some manual editing of sources?
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<stdin> zak_: are you on the amd64 version?
<zak_> Jucato: i have... but it doesn't seem to do it any more...
<zak_> stdin: nup, just plain x86
<zak_> oh wait... maybe i just thought there was flash content on the page i was looking at...
<stdin> zak_: adobe.com should work as a test page for flash
<Jucato> or youtube :)
<kumamoto> Jucato: that would make sense , so I guess streaming from my radio stations is out of the question
<Admiral_Chicago> kumamoto: i use VLC for steaming radio.
<Jucato> kumamoto: nope. xine works fine with the correct codec (you actually need only 2 :D)
* Jucato uses Amarok... just because it's installed
<Admiral_Chicago> but also amarok for other podcasts like LUGradio
<kumamoto> Jucato: which codec is that ?
<Jucato> kumamoto: libxine-extracodecs
<kumamoto> Admiral_Chicago: that was another thing couldn't find vlc in repos
<kumamoto> Jucato: yeah I was looked for them couldn't find them
<Jucato> !mp3 | kumamoto
<ubotu> kumamoto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gustavo> hi
<Jucato> kumamoto: just follow the RestrictedFormats/MP3 page and follow the Kubuntu instructions
<gustavo> anyone knows how i save virtual hosts to /etc/networks/interfaces ?
<Admiral_Chicago> kumamoto: its in universe. might want to recheck you  repositories
<genii> gustavo: you mean like  eth0_alias1  entries?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hm?
<kumamoto> ubotu: I saw those links earlier and make sense out of them I will reread them and see what I can find
<Jucato> kumamoto: ubotu is a bot
<gustavo> like eth0:1, etc, yeah.
<gustavo> genii: like eth0:1, etc, yeah.
<kumamoto> Admiral_Chicago: I did check with the universe and nothing doing
<Admiral_Chicago> kumamoto: apt-cache policy vlc
<Admiral_Chicago> what does it say
<gustavo> genii:  i want it to be loaded when i boot
<kumamoto> Jucato: lol I no noting
<genii> gustavo: If you do "man interfaces"  it has some info :)
<kumamoto> Admiral_Chicago: i will check it out and see what i find
<genii> gustavo: You are putting multiple IP on one interface?
<gustavo> yes
<berg> bye folks
<Jucato> kumamoto: ah Admiral_Chicago is telling you how to install VLC
* Jucato was telling how to install libxine-extracodecs..
<gustavo> genii: im configuring some dns domains on my machine
<genii> gustavo: Yes, then the idea like eth0_alias0 entry then eth0_alias1   and so on is what you want
<gustavo> genii: i did it...
<genii> gustavo Put also in /etc/iftab entries with the _alias#  part
<genii> (but same mac)
<darryl_> whats a good comparable FTP client to the WinDOZE WSFTP ?
<kumamoto> Jucato: yeah I meant i will check out that apt-get option and see if it installs vlc for me
<gustavo> genii: iftab? it doesnt exists
<kumamoto> thanks all for the help that was the only beef I had
<Jucato> !ftp | darryl_
<ubotu> darryl_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<darryl_> jucato: wow
<genii> gustavo I am fairly certian that it does.  the file   /etc/iftab   hIj eFg TAB
<Jucato> not sure if that's what you were looking for... not familiar with wsftp
<gustavo> genii: not here :/
<stdin> darryl_: konqueror is a nice ftp client, well intergrated
<darryl_> stdin: yea I looking for something that can import from my WSFTP  app (if possible) but more over to work in a simialr way
<Jucato> stdin: well, any KDE app is well integrated :)
<genii> gustavo: If it does not exist then you can create one
<stdin> Jucato: that was kinda the point :p
<darryl_> whats the general consenses on one of the "better" ftp apps to use??
<genii> gustavo: For syntax (since you don't have an example in there already) do "man iftab"
<gustavo> genii: i guess the problem is that im using iface, i should use logical, dont i?
<Jucato> darryl_: you'll find that concensus is overrated :D
<darryl_> heh
<Jucato> try them all and pick what you like :)
<kumamoto> love konqueror though it isn't supported by gmail and yahoo mail which is cool on gmail I see no ads
* Jucato will go with stdin on Konqueror
<genii> gustavo What you need is similar to eth0_alias0 mac aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa arp 1
<Jucato> kumamoto: you can start rejoicing that gmail basically works on Konqueror :)
<Jucato> even the google talk part "basically" works
<darryl_> too bad there isnt a Linux versoin for WSFTP that would be cool
<AbortD> is there a way i can edit xorg from a live cd session?
<Jucato> AbortD: your installed system's xorg.conf?
<AbortD> yes
<Jucato> AbortD: hm.. just mount the partition where / (root directory) is installed and edit
<genii> gustavo If you have at least an eth0  entry then you can add all the eth0_alias#n  entries you like. the eth0 real one needs to be on top though
<AbortD> and i do this how?
<Jucato> er.. that's the harder part :D
* Jucato is not a mounting expert
<AbortD> i dunno if i am up to it tonight i guess
<stdin> AbortD: what device is your root on? /dev/hda1?
<gustavo> genii: i will try it, thanks :)
<AbortD> im tired and just got in a car accident
<genii> gustavo:  :)
<mzanfardino_> I've recently downloaded an mp4 video and I want to burn it to dvd.  Do I need to use transcode (as I would with an AVI file) to prep to burn?  Or is there another tool required?
<AbortD> what do you mean what device?
<gustavo> anyone knows how to replace a word in vim?
<genii> stdin: I'm thin king he wants to change the livecd xorg and not one on some previously installed system :)
<AbortD> my system is istalled to /dev/hda3
<gustavo> anyone knows how to replace a word in vim? like substitue a word for another one
<genii> stdin Or not :)
<genii> gustavo: I can never remember. Thats why I use mainly nano
<stdin> AbortD: you can mount /dev/hda3 to /mnt and edit /mnt/ect/X11/xorg.conf, "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt"
<AbortD> stdin its in /dev/hda3
<gustavo> lol ;P
<mzanfardino_> gustavo: you could use nano insted
<AbortD> hanks
<AbortD> thanks
<gustavo> i use it sometimes
<gogeta> hello
<gogeta> i cant get to the console on the beta live cd
<gogeta> i need to do so to reconfig xorg couse it never has saw my ati right
<stdin> gogeta: Feisty support/questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> i dunno what to even do with my xorg now :|
<gustavo> genii: didnt work :(
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> is it true that using the standby mode on some laptops simply crashes?
<gustavo> eth1-1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gustavo> :(
<gustavo> i guess theres a different way to describe it, as a virtual iface
<genii> gustava Do you have 2 ethernet cards in your computer or only 1?
<fdoving> gustavo: eth1:0 eth1:1 eth1:2 and so on.
<gustavo> genii: i have 2, my interfaces works, i just want it to be load when i boot, so i dont have to set it again every time i boot
<fdoving> gustavo: and replacing in vim :%s/foo/bar/g
<genii> gustavo eth0 = first PHYSICAL adapter   eth0:0 = first VIRTUAL adapter   etc
<genii> gustavo Then you need to put in /etc/iftab one entry for eth0  and one entry for eth1
<genii> gustavo No messing with virtual crap
<intelikey> # umount disk
<intelikey> umount: /mnt/disk: device is busy
<fdoving> genii: /etc/fstab shall not have network interfaces.
<fdoving> intelikey: you can use the -l flag to umount.
<genii> fdoving I did not write fstab I wrote iftab
<fdoving> genii: ah.. sorry, my bad.
<fdoving> i'll shutup and go to work. bye :)
* genii offers fdoving a coffee
<fdoving> thanks, i really need that :)
<genii> fdoving :) np
<genii> gustavo If you had 10 ethernet adapters and you put a line each in /etc/iftab for them they will all start on boot
<intelikey> fdoving -l  ?    hmmm
<gustavo> genii: i did it
<gustavo> then ifup -a
<genii> gustavo Please use the pastebin website to show me exactly what you put in the file /etc/iftab
<gustavo> passa me the address please, i dont usually use it
<genii> !pastebin | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gustavo> thanks
<intelikey> i forgot how slow wine is.......
<genii> Wine Is Not Extremely fast
<genii> gustavo don't forget to put the URL it gives you here so I know where to go look for it :)
<intelikey> no but it is extremely slow
<gustavo> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13847/
<genii> thx, reading
<abortd> that worked
<abortd> anyone know how to fix ubuntus sync?
<abortd> vsync
<genii> gustavo Do you actually have 10 IP addresses running on your second ethernet adapter? I suspect not
<intelikey> wine must ride the short bus.
<abortd> yes it does
<gustavo> yes
<genii> gustavo Also do eth1:1 not eth1_1
<gustavo> genii: yes... i did eth1:1 :P
<gustavo> genii: im configuring 10 different dns domains, thats why 10 virtual interfaces
<genii> gustavo Since you seem to have a pretty convoluted setup please also post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces   also
<kumamoto> what is the alternative to wine apart form cedega which is practically for games
<genii> gustavo: If there is onfo there sensitive, PM me the link after
<intelikey> kumamoto not using M$ crap ?
<gustavo> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13848/
<stdin> kumamoto: there is that crossover office thing, based on wine
<abortd> stdin i think envy is fetching me the wrong driver somehow is there a way i can fix it?
<gustavo> there it is :P
<stdin> abortd: envy should detect the correct driver for your card
<genii> gustavo: Change all 1-1 to 1:1  etc
<gustavo> lol... damn, didnt noticed that
<abortd> i got the driver and all but then nvidia wanted to edit my xorg i let it and it killed my xorg
<gustavo> genii: thanks, it may solve... i really don`t believe it`s 1-1 and not 1:1, my bad! thanks :)
<genii> gustavo np
<genii> gustavo You realize those netmasks will mean a lot of data collisions?
<stdin> abortd: it has to edit the xorg.conf, you can always try the ubuntu packaged drivers
<abortd> i do not know how to vsync it'
<abortd> with the packaged ones
<gustavo> genii: why?
<kofler> I really hate rsync. I can't figure this out. See if someone here can help me out. I call rsync and here are the rules it displays as being added, and then the corresponding list of files it actually copies over. [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*) -> .file file
<Eruantalon> Where can I find some overview of what libraries comes with g++ and how to use them. ?
<gustavo> genii: im not routing anything, does it matter anyway?
<genii> gustavo Well, because all the IPs are on the same physical adapter and the same net range. It is better normally to use ranges on a single physical adapter which are not in the same segment
<kumamoto> intelikey: like that answer
<gustavo> genii: well, theres no problem anyway... im using it just to learn to configure bind and apache :)
<kumamoto> but seriously anyway if one wanted to use other than wine there isn't any other emulator that works wonders
<genii> gustavo If you put the same ranges on the same physical adapter, use a netmask that limits the other IPs it can reach
<stdin> kumamoto: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<gustavo> genii: alright, next time i will use 255.255.255.254 :P
<Eruantalon> Where can I find some overview of what libraries comes with g++ and how to use them. ?
<genii> gustavo gustavo so instead of consecutive gateways you get more like x.x.x.1 x.x.x.16 x.x.x.32  and so on
<genii> gustavo Well, as sort of indicated by my above post, the gateway IP need to be in their own space
<kofler> Can someone help me with rsync?
<kofler> It really makes no sense why it copies files that I don't tell it to copy.
<gustavo> genii: i know, but actually i wont use it :P
<ffffu> kofler: can u be more detail? :)
<kofler> More so than what I said earlier?
<gustavo> genii: i dnt even have to set it
<genii> gustavo Well, it's your network :) But if you get intolerable lag don't yell at me LOL
<kofler> I'll paste that back in here and see if you can work off that first.
<abortd> anyone know how to set vsync?
<kofler> I really hate rsync. I can't figure this out. See if someone here can help me out. I call rsync and here are the rules it displays as being added, and then the corresponding list of files it actually copies over. [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*) -> .file file
<gustavo> lol
<abortd> hm
<gustavo> genii: its just for test, im not using it really
<ffffu> hmm
<genii> gustavo OK. If during testing you get a lot of lag or misrouted things lemme know and I'll help you sort out comprehensive ranges for each virtual IP
<kofler> I even try an --exclude="/home/kofler/*" making it add_rule(- /home/kofler/*) but that still transfers file
<intelikey> i thought i would test wine and an old  AoE 1  cd  and see if it would install...  short answer, no.    so i went to the winehq site and others say it installed no problem for them.   anyone in here ever try it ?    it's hung at where to install to    and won't budge...
<kofler> I only want .file to transfer for example.
<ffffu> kofler: what are u trying to do ? copying some files from one computer to another? or one directory to another
<gustavo> genii: itsnt the same network i use... :P
<kofler> rsync from one computer to another.
<travlr> Can someone tell me what the name of the include path environment variable is?
<ffffu> oh excude
<kofler> I want all . files to transfer, but not normally named files like file
<genii> gustavo Anyhow for testing 254 will be fine, they will be isolated from each other
<genii> gustavo netmask 255.255.255.254 that is :)
<gustavo> genii: yeah, but i will have to change the .2 to .5 and on and on
<kofler> ffffu: ?
<genii> gustavo :)
<gustavo> genii: damn, i do ifup -a and the eth0 doesnt goes up, even that im not using it network card (disabled on bios)... strange, it used to goes up. :/
<genii> gustavo Netmasks are not so hard.
<ffffu> i think it should be --exclude "/home/kofler/*"
<gustavo> genii: i know, im study computers networks, so its not a problem for me hehe
<gustavo> *studying
<kofler> ffffu: Well, the rule gets added, read the man page because your syntax is wrong.
<travlr> Can someone tell me what the name of the include path environment variable is?
<genii> gustavo Heh :) So now all eth1:X go up and eth0 does not?
<gustavo> genii: lol... it cant get up, so the others doesnt too :P
<intelikey> how rood.   -:- #winehq ##Dont-login-as-root  Forwarding to another channel
<genii> intelikey: Prudent :)
<gustavo> i will remove it...
<kofler> ffffu: [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/*) proves that the syntax I used works. What doesn't make sense is why that doesn't prevent files like file from transferring.
<intelikey> could say don't come in here as root.   but "Dont-login-as-root"    if i wanted to i would and there is nothing they could do to stop it....
<animimotus> hi
<genii> gustavo or just do ifup eth1
<animimotus> please, someone use fail2ban?
<intelikey> it's just rude
<kraut> moin
<stdin> intelikey: you can fake yout ident anyway
<intelikey> like duh.   do you think i'm irc'ing as root all the time ?
<gustavo> genii: i removed, now the virtual iface worked! NICE! :)
<stdin> with you, maybe :p
<intelikey> lol
<genii> gustavo Good :)
<intelikey> well thank you.... but no.
<intelikey> but "if i ever do"  my ident wont change   :)
<genii> gustavo Anyhow don't mean to keep on about the netmasks but after you get it setup nice you need to make each IP a netmask which must go thru the gateway IP to reach the other IP afterwards.
<ffffu> kofler: my syntex works too. anyway, if u are trying to transfer /home/kofler/.* files, and u exclude /home/kofler/* then it won't transfer any files
<kofler> Not .*
<kofler> It's \..*
* genii thinks about ironical syntex
<ffffu> \..* ??
<kofler> And, using that exclude rule, it *still* copies over a bunch of files like file anyway.
<kofler> So the exclude rule is clearly not working.
<kofler> Yes, do you understand regular expressions?
<ffffu> u shd probably type out what u typed in rsync
<gustavo> genii: you mean i must used the netmask as gateway of each iface?
<kofler> Type what out?
<kofler> The entire command? Give me a second.
<gustavo> genii: im not very good at english :D
<intelikey> regex  \..*  =  anything preceded by dot
<stdin> \..* = a dot, followed by any charactor repeated any number of times (including 0 times) :)
<ffffu> \ = / ?
<stdin> nope
<intelikey> regex  \..  =  any single char preceeded by dot
<kofler> stdin: Hmm, would you be able to help me out?
<genii> gustavo If the virtual interface IP number is not forced to go through a gateway IP number to reach another virtual interface IP number it makes for a lot of traffic going directly from one virtual IP to another virtual IP bypassing the gateway and looping data
<stdin> kofler: I've never used rsync, so probably not. I just know a little regexp
<genii> gustavo That is why if you use virtual
<ffffu> \.. = ../
<kofler> Ah, darn.
<genii> bah
<gustavo> genii:i will just remove the gateway then
<gustavo> :P
<kofler> ffffu: What? That's not right in regular expressions.
<intelikey> ffffu heh no.
<genii> sigh
<kofler> intelikey: Would you be able to? :)
<stdin> ffffu: \ is an escape charactor, so \. means a litteral "."
<genii> No, you need a gateway!
<intelikey> what's that kofler ?
<kofler> ffffu: It's fine, I need someone who knows a bit more about regular expressions. Thanks for your help anyway.
<kofler> "I really hate rsync. I can't figure this out. See if someone here can help me out. I call rsync and here are the rules it displays as being added, and then the corresponding list of files it actually copies over. [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*) -> .file file" That was the "question"
<genii> gustavo Traffic has to go someplace. Don't remove the gateways
<kofler> I tried the exclude rule posted above, but that didn't work either.
<stdin> kofler: you can get a app called "kregexpeditor" to help with regexp, shows it in a gui
<stdin> !info kregexpeditor
<ubotu> kregexpeditor: graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<kofler> stdin: I know regular expressions and I have already tested it out.
<kofler> stdin: According to fileformat.info's regex utility, my regular expression should work.
<kofler> stdin: I think it's just a thing about how rsync works that I can't figure out.
<intelikey> kofler what you are probably running into is the fact that    /home/name/../../  = /
<genii> gustavo Unless you have some setup like where apache is running attached to an IP on the virtual interface for instance. then it's own IP is the endpoint for data
<gustavo> genii: yes, it does... i dont need gateways :P
<kofler> intelikey: I had exclude rules for that as well, but I got rid of them for simplicity. How would cause that problems though?
<kofler> intelikey: /home/kofler/file is still being included. I only want /home/kofler/.file to transfer.
<intelikey> kofler yes but     /home/name/./* = /home/name/*
<gustavo> damn, i cant access any site lol
<kofler> intelikey: If I have --exclude="/home/kofler/\." would that work?
<intelikey> you want something like  /home/name/\.[A-z] .*
<stdin> intelikey: unless you're in feisty :p
<gustavo> its my bind... damn... :D
<intelikey> that will allow /home/name/.?*       ls /home/name/.?*    and see if you like.
<genii> gustavo If that is the type of setup you have, then it is safe to remove the gateway entries. But the IPs will still be able to directly route traffic to one another. So you remove the broadcast as well. then just have something like x.x.x.1 mask 255.255.255.255
<gustavo> genii: yes, the same to network, right?
<intelikey> stdin yes unless you're using feisty.  which is retarded.   use [a-Z]  in feisty
<genii> gustavo If all IPs are endpoints put netmask 255.255.255.255 on all of them
<pointwood> heh, I just updated my feisty beta with adept and after doing that, it says "A new version of Kubuntu is available, click next if you wish to upgrade now" - the only option is "Quit" :)
<stdin> intelikey: ls ~/.?* includes ~/..
<intelikey> in feisty ?
<kofler> intelikey: Well, I just want all . directories and files and nothing else.
<kofler> intelikey: Here are the rules I've got: [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/.*) [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*)
<genii> gustavo: I realise all this compartmentalizing is very tedious. But it is proper.
<stdin> intelikey: well that's what I'm running, and "ls ~/.?/" shows the dirs in /user too
<intelikey> kofler yes try  ls ~/.[A-z] *
<loom> hello people
<loom> has anyone meet a problem related to keyboard switching
<gustavo> genii: hehehe np about that, i like to learn
<gustavo> :D
<kofler> But what if a directory starts with a number or a symbol?
<loom> I'm using Kubuntu, and for some reason I cannot switch keys with the keyboard, only by clicking mouse
<genii> gustavo :)
<intelikey> stdin yeah i guess bash does treet ?  as regex .
<kofler> intelikey: It's easier to specify * because I really have no idea what could result in that directory.
<animimotus> sudo erf
<animimotus> $ sudo echo "" >/var/log/fail2ban.log
<animimotus> bash: /var/log/fail2ban.log: Permission non accorde
<gustavo> genii: lol, i did shit... you know how can i discover the eth0 mac?
<stdin> intelikey: in bash ls ~/.[A-z] * works properly, i.e. shows .Xauthority, hmm
<intelikey> kofler what ever.     ~/.[A-z] *   will only match  files and dirs in your home that start with dot
<kofler> intelikey: No I mean it dosen't match .9z for example
<intelikey> stdin yes but not feisty right ?
<animimotus> I want to purge my fail2ban log, cause it plain of error (a wrong path I declared)
<genii> gustavo As an example. You have an IP that is only supposed to end at apache. but some idiot puts in the IP number as his gateway. If it can get to sensitive IP numbers in your box you are in trouble. If it can only see what it needs to (preferably ONLY itself if apache dedicated for instance) less probs
<stdin> intelikey: no, in feisty
<genii> gustavo Just do:  ifconfig   to see the mac
<intelikey> kofler oh ummm     ~/.[A-z,0-9] *
<gustavo> itsnt in use, so doesnt show anything on ifconfig :P
<kofler> intelikey: Like I said, symbols, et al.
<genii> gustavo You can force it up if the hardware recognised by specifically:  ifup eth0
<intelikey> stdin did you change something ?
<kofler> intelikey: There are a ton of cases and it gets to the point where * should in theory work if I exclude . and .. from the list.
<gustavo> genii: im using 10 virtual hosts on apache... not only one :P
<gustavo> genii: even if its disable on bios?
<genii> gustavo If linux saw the hardware when it booted even the bios cannot keep ifup  from starting the interface
<stdin> intelikey: nope, just in bash "ls ~/.[A-z] *" shows .Xauthority
<gustavo> genii: oh, i got it, my problem isnt with eth0, i just have to restart bind because of resolv.conf, i think
<intelikey> stdin it shows other things .bash_history  ?
<animimotus> someone ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah,
<kofler> intelikey: What do you think I should do in such a case?
<gustavo> or not :/
<intelikey> wasn't you and i that were discussing the backward [a-Z]  the other day ?
<genii> gustavo If you have in apache2.conf something like:  Listen x.x.x.0/<netmask>:80    then each IP can just have an IP and netmask of 255.255.255.255
<stdin> intelikey: just looked tho, "ls ~/.[a-z] *" shoes .Xauthority too, so it seems bash isn't case sencitive in this case
<jager> ok so i have flash 9 installed from the tgz from adobe.com
<jager> i get video fine but never any audio
<gustavo> genii: yeah, but im only using virtual hosts, none listen :P
<jager> i'd love to fix this, if anyone can give me a pointer
<genii> gustavo For ranges oddball like 10 and not 8 16 etc best to put each IP on a separate line in there
<jager> it's been bugging me for a long time
<intelikey> kofler get the dir  $HOME  you get it all and nothing else.
<intelikey> stdin maybe ls is case insensitive ?
<kofler> intelikey: I don't want everything in $HOME though... just the . files and directories like .irssi
<genii> gustavo Pls remember that hardware virtual IP numbers are not virtual hosts in apache. They are completely different things
<gustavo> genii: i cant acess any ip on net... why that?
<stdin> intelikey: the ls in bash anyway
<gustavo> genii: hehehe... well... i dont know much, all i know is that its working... :P
<intelikey> kofler i gave you a string that would do that but you kept changing the criteria on me.    ~/.[A-z,0-9] *    but then you added  "symbols"
<intelikey> stdin ls is built in there ?
<genii> gustavo you can't access any ip on the network from WHERE ?
<gustavo> genii: im newbie on this, by now :D
<intelikey> stdin do   help ls
<kofler> intelikey: No I never changed criteria. I just gave you a crappy example to begin with. But my rules never changed. I always wanted to match that which * should solve.
<kofler> intelikey: file was just an example.
<stdin> intelikey: no help on ls
<gustavo> genii: my machine, i cant access nothing more... strange... when i change resolv.conf do i have to restart any thing?
<genii> gustavo You are doing OK :) You need to sometimes have patience however and read the documentation thoroughly. It is tedious but needed
<intelikey> kofler * wont match ~/.bash_history
<kofler> intelikey: It does.
<genii> gustavo No, resolv.conf changes are immediate
<intelikey> stdin then it's not built-in
<gustavo> genii: well... its so strange then...
<intelikey> kofler doesn't here.
<stdin> intelikey: in sh (dash) "ls ~/.[a-z] *|less" doesn't show .Xauthority
<kofler> intelikey: Sure you got the rules I mentioned?
<kofler> intelikey: Because I just tried it again and it works.
<kofler> intelikey: I didn't say * generically either, I had specific rules.
<gustavo> lol, maybe i got the ip of my gateway router on some virtual iface
<gustavo> :D
<intelikey> stdin yeah bash is going to the dogs these days
<genii> gustavo Heh :) Well if you want some help with it you know how to get to the pastebin now ROFL
<kofler> intelikey: Here are the rules I've got: [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/.*) [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*)
<genii> gustavo This is one of the reasons I was (sort of) lecturing you earlier BTW
<kofler> With rsync .* is functionally equivalent with * (though it looks incomplete to me to use * over .*, but that's not very important)
<intelikey> add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.\.) <<<< what's that one for ?
<intelikey> :)
<gustavo> genii: yes, i correct it... lol :D
<kofler> intelikey: To deny .. ?
<gustavo> *corrected
<kofler> intelikey: If I did /home/kofler/.. then all two letter files / directories would be excluded incorrectly.
<kofler> intelikey: By the way, I really appreciate the help. I've asked around on IRC and have been fiddling with it for about a day or so to no avail.
<nonuda_> how to setup internet connection sharing
<genii> gustavo If you think 10 IPs are hard to understand you should think about 1024 addresses spread out over many different ranges and gateways running on only a few network adapters.
<stdin> nonuda_: use Guarddog or Firestarter, easiest ways (I haven't used Guarddog, but I know Firestarter lets you do it)
<gustavo> genii: lol, you are right... btw, i would be trainning my network skills... and i have to :D
<stdin> nonuda_: and it's called a NAT router in the non-windows world, not ICS
<intelikey> kofler may i ask how many inodes you have with .<any_symbol_here>names  ?
<intelikey> it's not that you can't have.  just wondering if you do have....
<gustavo> genii: but, i didnt get one thing... what should be the gateway ip address? 255.255.255.254? or i misunderstood it? :P
<kofler> intelikey: It's not likely, I agree, but it can happen. I'm setting this up for a much larger network where I don't have total control over everything. Anything goes and to expect anything less is completely wrong.
<nonuda_> stdin, i have follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing, but i have trouble on setting up client box
<stdin> nonuda_: what OS is the client ?
<intelikey> ok so the address in your rules is still "only a bad example"  ?
<nonuda_> xubuntu
<intelikey> kofler ^ ?
<kofler> intelikey: ?
<genii> gustavo If you are running apache2 on an IP from eth1:X then no gateway at all. The netmask however should always be 255.255.255.255 for any adapter that does not need to forward data
<intelikey> kofler or are they all going ho be     /home/kofler/   ?
<crazyrobot> 255.255.255.254?  usually on small networks, you want it to be something like 255.255.255.0 or .128, or something like that.
<kofler> intelikey: Are you trying to whitelist a certain amount... ?
<stdin> nonuda_: how's it connected to the network? direct connection between 2 PCs?
<nonuda_> no using switch
<crazyrobot> it can be anything you want really.  as long as all the other computers on that particular network have the same one.
<nonuda_> btw, i can ping xubuntu box through this kubuntu
<intelikey> just asking.    cause the "criteria" is still changing on me.....
<kofler> intelikey: That's not going to work. Ideally, including \..* and excluding would work out better because hopefully I can get what is not required for the transfer.
<wolferine> anyone good with mysql?
<kofler> intelikey: No, it never changed. You assumed file was the only criterion.
<stdin> nonuda_: can xubuntu ping kubuntu ?
<kofler> intelikey: Read back, I've stressed this a few times now.
<genii> gustavo If you are for instance trying to ssh in on one of these numbers, put the gateway on it to the IP of the computer
<nonuda_> yup
<intelikey> kofler no i assumed your example was what you wanted.
<wolferine> nonuda_, was that for me?
<kofler> intelikey: You still don't seem to get that I don't want a whitelist that breaks when someone else puts Unicode or something else in their file name.
<intelikey> my mistake.
<stdin> nonuda_: so what have you done in the setup so far?
<kofler> intelikey: Whatever, you know what i mean. I've stressed over and over that I have those rules defined. I want to fix them. Not rewrite them completely in whitelist form.
<kofler> intelikey: Here are the rules I've got: [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/\.\.) [client]  add_rule(- /home/kofler/.*) [client]  add_rule(+ /home/kofler/\..*) in case you forgot
<gustavo> genii: i will try it 255.255.255.255 then :P
* intelikey still doesn't see how   /home/kofler/  can possably work for a generic  script on large servers
<kofler> .........
<kofler> It's not it's a test case.
<wolferine> when will ppl realize that IRC is a resource for information, just like anything else?
<nonuda_> ok..the setup in the kubuntu according to the guide seems works fine (i git no error), but in xubuntu when i try to sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.90 it give error, it said "devices not found"
<nonuda_> kubuntu IP is 192.168.0.90 and xubuntu IP is 192.168.0.91
<kofler> intelikey: If I gave you the full script, it'd take *much* longer for you to parse. Don't you agree that giving you a very specific problem to solve is easier than a generic problem?
<sstchur> why does konqueror seem to load pages significantly slower than Firefox?
* genii offers gustavo some coffee
<kofler> sstchur: Could be that you have proxy settings in place for Konqueror and not for Firefox.
<stdin> nonuda_: try " sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.90 dev eth0" (if eth0 is the interface that connects the two PCs)
<nonuda_> ok try it now
<intelikey> kofler so from now on.  (and i'm about to send you to a place where you can get the answers you want)   first of all  lay all your cards on the table to start with.   i.e.  tell them you are doing this for a large server multi-user possably mult-platform system  and exactly what you want it to do...  don't give bad examples.
<sstchur> kofler: I have it set as "Direct connection" for both browsers
<intelikey> kofler go ask in  #bash   they can answer.
<crazyrobot> find out the gateway on xubuntu "ifconfig"
<crazyrobot> then match it with kubuntu
<genii> intelikey Conciseness is a rare trait
<stdin> sstchur: try disableing IPv6, that's normally the problem
<teb> i just installed kubuntu-desktop from aptitude on gnome, is there anything that i'm going to be missing?
<stdin> !ipv6 | sstchur
<ubotu> sstchur: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<intelikey> genii yes.
<nonuda_> stdin, "device not found" i have tried eth0, eth1 and eth2
<sstchur> stdin: ok, thanks
<gustavo> genii: i would really appreciate that, but its 4:30am here, if i drink it i wont sleep, lol!
<gustavo> genii: thanks anyway :) :D
<genii> gustavo Same time here and I'm brewing a new pot :)
<stdin> nonuda_: what interface connects the two PCs?
<gustavo> lol... i would love to do the same :P
<genii> gustavo I'll offer you something caffeine-free next time ROFL
<gustavo> lol :D
<gustavo> im narcoleptic
<nonuda_> hub switch
<gustavo> :X
<genii> gustavo If you need another time network help I am here often
<stdin> nonuda_: no, the interface, not device.
<kofler> intelikey: They said rsync != bash (obviously). Anywhere else...?
<stdin> nonuda_: which interface (in xubuntu) is connected to the switch
<nonuda_> don't know the interface in xubuntu or kubuntu, how do i know it?
<intelikey> kofler  ##linux   but don't expect too much.
<kofler> intelikey: I asked there before here.
<intelikey> yeah
<genii> kofler: rsync is more usefuland powerful than you may think at first
<kofler> genii: I'm not underestimating it.
<gustavo> genii: lol, i will use it then :D
<stdin> nonuda_: can you post what "ifconfig" shows from the xubuntu box
<kofler> genii: I know something is wrong with the ruleset. How would I fix it to work properly is what I've been asking.
<intelikey> well i'd advise  #bash  but looks like you blew that with they way you presented the issue.   it's a script.   it's not rsync    rsync is just what the script is calling.....
<genii> kofler I'll scroll up and study
<intelikey> i mean.  if a fellow can get help on a bash script in #bash where can he ?
<kofler> intelikey: I explained that.
<zhan> hello~ , i have a problem with my keyboard layout int tty.
<nonuda_> stdin, i can't post it, but it said something like "eth0  link encap:ethernet HWaddr ....bla..bla... inet addr:192.168.0.91 Bcast:192.168.0.255......."
<zhan> i have installed kubuntu, but i chose the wrong keyboard layout ,and now ,in kde ,it is ok, but in tty, the keyboard is mad
<crazyrobot> nonuda_: what did the subnet say?
<stdin> nonuda_: looks like eth0 is the one then
<stdin> zhan: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<zhan> stdin: ok, i'll try it
<intelikey> kofler if you could limit inode names to . plus at least two chars    ~/.??*
<intelikey> that would omit  . and .. and .?
<kofler> Hmm, I'll try that.
<nonuda_> stdin, can't find "subnet", yes eth0 is the one
<intelikey> .c .2 .\&   wont match  you know.
<genii> kofler If I understand, you are trying to exclude .. and . (contents) from being copied ?
<intelikey> that's the best i can do with just simple regex
<genii> But yet for instance copy the dotfiles there
<genii> Without it recursing and copying other stuff etc
<intelikey> genii yes copy content that is .*   but not . ..
<kofler> intelikey: Didn't work.
<wolferine> someone good with mysql, I am trying to do this: SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');, but I get * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables. when I restart the service
<intelikey> kofler le me see the script
<uselessidbr> how do i change my password on nickserver?
<intelikey> let
<uselessidbr> oh, i remember
<uselessidbr> sorry
<intelikey> kofler dcc ?
<uselessidbr> :)
<genii> kofler Seems to me instead of trying to even do it from there, need just a rsync export which is only ~/ so the client cannot recurse
<stdin> nonuda_: maybe "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.91 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255", then "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.90 dev eth0"
<intelikey> genii yeah i mentioned that, seems that  * is not acceptable  only .*
<nonuda_> ok..
<kofler> intelikey: It's from a Perl script, so ignore the funking formatting. Ignore the SSH options as well, they work.
<kofler> "/usr/bin/rsync -vvv --delete --exclude='" . HOME . "/*' --include='" . HOME . "/\\.??*' --include='" . HOME . "/Desktop' -aEHlpqze \"/usr/bin/ssh -o 'GSSAPIAuthentication yes' -o 'GSSAPIDelegateCredentials yes' -o 'HashKnownHosts no' -o 'HostbasedAuthentication no' -o 'PasswordAuthentication no' -o 'RhostsRSAAuthentication no' -o 'RSAAuthentication no' -o 'StrictHostKeyChecking no' -p 10000 -q\" " . HOME . "/ " . TARGET . '/'
<genii> intelikey You can still do .* that way. I do it myself
<genii> intelikey the thing is not to login from the client with a username that can be allowed to recurse
<intelikey> genii k.  tell kofler how.
<zhan> stdin: thank you! it works
* intelikey want's to install debian so he can be leet...
<brzeszczot> i am looking for a file manager for ubuntu
<intelikey> brzeszczot ever try gentoo ?
<genii> intelikey Unless you do it over a plip connection you'll get no respect anyways ;)
<intelikey> it's pretty good.
<intelikey> genii heh :)
<intelikey> brzeszczot but it's ugly as i am.
* intelikey installs gentoo right quick.... so he can be leet.
<brzeszczot> i need sftp, zip, rar, - something like total commander under windowzzz\
<nonuda_> stdin, sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.91 netmask...give me "SIOCSI FNETMASK: no such device and SIOCSI FBRADDR:no such device"
<genii> kofler Do you use some generic login for rsync client to connect?
<intelikey> brzeszczot ever try gentoo ?
<stdin> nonuda_: opps, add "eth0" beofre "192.168.0.91"
<brzeszczot> ok i try
<uselessidbr> nonuda: sudo ifconfig eth0 ip inet netmask ip_netmask
<kofler> genii: Yes, for the script.
<genii> kofler I had a similar issue previously when I would copy .* it recursed. The login username had admin privelege etc. So I created a dedicated login name and made it into the group of the person that i wanted do the copy ~/.* of but not recurse. the user themself had admin privelege and so logging in as them would just produce the same problem repeatedly.
<uselessidbr> its so quiet
<berg> hello folks
<uselessidbr> hello there
<kofler> genii: That's not going to work out.
<uselessidbr> APCI is related to energy?
<kofler> genii: There has to be a better way than that, because that's just a downright hack.
<berg> was wondering how to make visual basic run on ubuntu I think i have 6.6
<genii> kofler LOL Do you always need to be difficult?
<kofler> genii: LOL WTF?
<kofler> genii: That's not difficult at all. It doesn't make sense adding hacks into production systems.
<genii> kofler: If you're aiming for 1 generic login that will work for all cases you'll soon realise it just won't work. Best to develop a workable coherent strategy.
* intelikey wonders if bill gates is here ???
<berg> if he is shoot him
* intelikey shoots 
<intelikey> ooops.....
<berg> was that a silly question i asked?
<nonuda__> stdin, done...no error found :)
<kofler> genii: This is a really simple setup. All I need is to copy . files over to another computer via rsync. Is that so hard or complicated? I think not.
<intelikey> berg if so dont worry about it.   we all do that from time to time.
<ffffu> lol......
<stdin> nonuda__: the route command too?
<mackyman> berg: I'm no code guru. But I think it wont work to well for developing ubuntu apps... It uses the m$ api if I'm not wrong
<nonuda__> yup
<ffffu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nonuda__> but i can't open any website
<berg> im trying to run Mushclient its running
<stdin> nonuda__: so, from the xubuntu box, try "ping -c
<stdin> opps
<stdin> nonuda__: so, from the xubuntu box, try "ping -c3 72.14.207.99"
<kofler> intelikey: The thing is my regex worked before. I have a nagging feeling rsync is just downright ignoring the rules.
<mackyman> berg: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=130 that's how well visual basic works with linux
<intelikey> #!/bin/sh
<intelikey> FILES="`ls -d ~/.??*`"
<intelikey> rsync blah@blah:"$FILES" blah
<genii> kofler There is more than workable strategy for implementing. If you only issue on the machine which holds the files a rsync directive on a cronjob in which it copies local files to the remote one you wouldn't have to try and write some convoluted rules to try and engineer it all to be controlled fromsome remote system initiating it all.
<nonuda__> stdin, 100% packet loss
<uselessidbr> kofler: whats wrong?
<kofler> genii: But now you're limiting how many files you have.
<stdin> nonuda__: hmm, dose http://72.14.207.99/ work?
<kofler> genii: That's an ugly solution. I don't know why you're making one rsync command sound so complicated.
<kofler> intelikey: I'll try that.
* mackyman goes back to work
<kofler> intelikey: I think that just might work out after all :)
<nonuda__> stdin, not work either
* genii gets the coffee
<intelikey> lol
* intelikey almost wishes he drank coffee after that one.....   maybe some hard liqure even...
<Frost^> Hello.
<intelikey> Frost^
* genii hands intelikey some tepid tea
<Frost^> Can anyone tell me how can I force an fsck on boot please?
<berg> *sipd coffee
<intelikey> Frost^ sudo tune2fs -C 99 /dev/hda1  (where hda1 is the correct partition)
<Frost^> Will that do it all the time or only for the next boot?
<intelikey> only the next reboot
<intelikey> if you want every boot   sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/hda1
<Frost^> Hmm, the manpage says it's for ext2/3 partitions. Is there something similar for reiserfs?
<intelikey> oh reiserfs .....
<intelikey> you need to specify non-default
<intelikey> let me look
<Frost^> Thank you.
<intelikey>  reiserfstune
<stdin> I think "sudo shutdown -rF now" should do it, only tried it with ext3 tho
<nonuda__> stdin, anymore idea?
<stdin> nonuda__: I don't know why it's not working, but I gave to get going to work. (for my 11 hour shift)
<intelikey> Frost^ i don't see anything in  reiserfstune  that would do that though
<Frost^> Yeah, was just about to say that..
<Frost^> Hmm
<stdin> Frost^: give "sudo shutdown -rF now" a go, it may work (may not tho)
<nonuda__> ahh..ok then...thanks
<Frost^> Well, I'll try it. I hope I'll get some output
* stdin waves "goodbye" to everyone and hobbles in to work
<intelikey> Frost^   you can do a forced check and then reboot.    sudo mount -o remount,ro / ;sudo fsck -f /dev/hda1        again assuming hda1
<genii> stdin have fun at work :)
<Frost^> intelikey: Tried that already, but it tells me / is busy so it can't remount it
<intelikey> should  sudo killall5   before running that ^
<genii> Ah, left already
<uselessidbr> how do i know if im running nvidia driver or not?
<intelikey> Frost^ are you doing these things from a gui ?
<intelikey> very very bad idea.
<Frost^> Yeah, I figured.
<uselessidbr> does anyone here uses a router simulator?
<Frost^> I'll just write it all down and then shut down X
<uselessidbr> !boson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> uselessidbr grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf   &  ! i
<Frost^> Ok, wish me luck :)
<intelikey> !info boson
<ubotu> boson: an OpenGL wargame for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-4 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for alpha arm armeb i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc ia64 hppa s390 sh3 sh4 sh3eb sh4eb freebsd-i386)
<uselessidbr> intelikey: thanks
<uselessidbr> hehe
<uselessidbr> so itsnt what i am looking for :D
<genii> uselessidbr: Do you have some copy of a cisco IOS?
<intelikey> contracted that didn't ya
<uselessidbr> genii: no... but i can get it :D
<uselessidbr> genii: why? :)
<genii> uselessidbr:  http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/Cisco_7200_Simulator
<uselessidbr> i want boson, but u$500 is an absurd
<ffffu> how do u kick a user inside your system where u see him with "w" command ?
<intelikey> kick a user ?
<uselessidbr> kill?
<intelikey> yeah you mean kill the shell ?
<uselessidbr> i think he means kill :P
<genii> I think he means kill too :)
<ffffu> i press w and found another root log in from the same location..
<genii> Just kill the tty or terminal name
<ffffu> must be hang
<ffffu> ic k will try
<genii> "from the same location"  hmmmm
<uselessidbr> is it kill pid?
<ffffu> root     pts/1    bb121-7-100-149. 14:31    1:51m  0.07s  0.07s  -bash
<ffffu> yeah kind of..my terminal hang or something
<ffffu> when i log in the system i saw double of that
<ffffu> root pts/0
<Photon> do i have to update the kernel manually or is it automatically through adept?
<genii> Photon  automagically
<Photon> throught adept?
<genii> (unfortunately)
<Photon> through*
<Photon> ok
<genii> Though there may some setting in there not to do it
<uselessidbr> you can do it mannualy
<Photon> i kno uselessidbr
<intelikey> sudo killall bash    :)
<intelikey> sudo killall5     is better tho
<genii> intelikey: Yes, but won't that also kill the current session he uses? LOL
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> and the network connection and the gui
<intelikey> oh wait no
<genii> no just the shells
<intelikey> it wont kill current shell   everything else
<intelikey> killall5    from a console will kill everything but the shell you are in.
<genii> Weird. Is google hung? I can't get in
<ffffu> no
<genii> The connection was reset
<genii> 
<genii> 
<genii> 
<ffffu> i have to do a kill -9
<genii> 
<intelikey> genii you killall5 'd  it
<genii> 
<genii> 
<genii> 
<genii> 
<genii> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<genii> Oooooops sorry
<genii> Didn't think the copy would grab the whitespaces :)
<kofler> Yes! I got exactly what I wanted. rsync -azvv ~/test/\.??* --exclude="~/test/** user@remoteserver:test/ grabs just what I want.
<kofler> Anyway, hope that helps someone else out. :)
<intelikey> i do that a lot.  if there is only  \n  you are fine in bx  but if  space \n    look out.
<kofler> Thanks for all the suggestions. I was going to go with what intelikey was suggesting, but I'm hardheaded :)
<intelikey> yes
<Frost^> intelikey: Thank you, it worked.
<abortd> how do i open xorg with terminal my brain is not working right now i did it early but cant now
<intelikey> welcome.
<intelikey> up-arrow
<zak> i want to just record and do basic editing [moving around and deleting parts]  of audio files... what apps should i look at?
<genii> uselessidbr:  Another http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/blog/
<intelikey> abortd use the command history.    up-arrow
<uselessidbr> genii: oh, this one seems better :D
<abortd> it was on the live cd i cant
<genii> uselessidbr: I've found more :)
<uselessidbr> genii: but they still so limited... dont have 2500 and switches, and more... :/
<intelikey> Frost^ you did reboot imedately after the check didn't you ?
<zak> abortd: "startx"? that's what i used a few years ago on freebsd, but the situation now/here might be different
<uselessidbr> im searching for a crack for boson (windows) :D
<Frost^> intelikey: Sure.
<abortd> i need to open he xorg.conf
<genii> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<uselessidbr> lol
<intelikey> k just checking.   some have a tendancy to want to just remount....
<uselessidbr> genii: im not askin for it :P
<intelikey> uselessidbr what is boson in windows ?
<Frost^> Hehe, not to worry.
<genii> intelikey: A cisco simulator
<uselessidbr> a software that emulates routers/switches/hosts
<intelikey> oh ok.  yeah i forgot what you were working on....
<uselessidbr> the best one but it costs U$500 lol
<uselessidbr> it has CCNP support, really nice
<intelikey> i'm aporaching that age where i can forget more than "you" know....     har har har....
<genii> uselessidbr: Is Cisco's eSim supposed to be free?
<uselessidbr> genii: yeah, but it sucks :D
<tarelerulz_> How do you get Kubuntu to go into cosole?
<genii> What is it tonight? Everyone's getting picky or something
<uselessidbr> genii: theres a lot of features that i doesnt supports
<genii> uselessidbr: I'll keep looking ;)
<intelikey> uselessidbr can linux not do what you are wanting to do ?    i thought linux boxes made good routers
<uselessidbr> tarelerulz_:  application -> accessories -> terminal
<tarelerulz_> I don't meant that
<intelikey> tarelerulz_  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<uselessidbr> intelikey: its for learning porpuses, i class cisco
<tarelerulz_> Thanks
<intelikey> oh school work.
<intelikey> k
<uselessidbr> lol, i got it wrong... :)
<tarelerulz_> Do you know of any good how-to about setting up twm session
<intelikey> you mean special configs tarelerulz_ ?
<intelikey> or just howto make startx load twm  ?
<uselessidbr> intelikey: not school work, but practicing :P
<tarelerulz_> I want something like Kde, other and the twm for sesion option in kdm
<tarelerulz_> I have try to find that
<tarelerulz_> No clear way
<intelikey> tarelerulz_ sudo apt-get install twm
<tarelerulz_> tells me how xorg works ,but nothing on how to set up sesions
<intelikey> tarelerulz_ just installing it should setup kdm to list it in the sessions section
<intelikey> tarelerulz_ and may i sujest  blackbox  fluxbox
<tarelerulz_> I like twm basic so I can still do gui stuff ,but bone up on my command line
<tarelerulz_> I want to say when I did the adept install of twm it did install it ,but with no option for starting xterms
<tarelerulz_> once before
* intelikey raddels off some wm's  twm xfce icewm icewm95 blackbox fluxbox gnome kde windowmaker enlightenment ....
<tarelerulz_> off to try it
<tarelerulz_> thanks guys
<intelikey> tarelerulz_ is xterm installed ?
<intelikey> too late
<uselessidbr> lol
<uselessidbr> does anyone knows if its possible to run x-fi soundcards on linux?
* intelikey doesn't know what an x-fi soundcard is....
<Admiral_Chicago> uselessidbr: Creative is the maker right?
<uselessidbr> yes
<uselessidbr> they dont have a driver :/
<ffffu> is fiesty default in gnome?
<intelikey> ffffu all "ubuntu" is default to gnome
<intelikey> ffffu all "kubuntu" defaults to kde
<uselessidbr> yeah, kubuntu that isnt :D
<intelikey> ffffu all "xubuntu" defaults to xfce ....
<uselessidbr> btw, im insane... i installed kubuntu and remove kdm, then installed gnome, lol
<Admiral_Chicago> uselessidbr: afaik, they were releasing one "early 2007"
<uselessidbr> Admiral_Chicago: guess i will wait forever :P
<intelikey> uselessidbr no.  i remove kdm too   it writes in  /root when users login.
<uselessidbr> intelikey: do u use gnome?
<intelikey> i don't use a gui much at all.   but yes  gnome kde blackbox    the last more than the first.
<uselessidbr> nice :)
<uselessidbr> if i install fluxbox i can just choose what session to use when i start system?
<uselessidbr> right?1
<uselessidbr> right?!
<intelikey> Mem usage: 33/249 MB (13%)  <<< no swap.  blackbox is running installing AoE-1 in wine as we speak.
<intelikey> uselessidbr yes
<uselessidbr> lol :P
<uselessidbr> i want wine so i can get files for windows without worrying about virus and spywares
<intelikey> wine can get sick too....
<intelikey> just doesn't affect the system.
<uselessidbr> lol, but itsnt a problem :P
<genii> uselessidbr: BTW maybe take a look at http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035-6163569.html   about the future of routers :)
<uselessidbr> genii: lol... nice! it means a cisco certification will be nothing, lol
<genii> uselessidbr: Well, eventually :)
<uselessidbr> what a waste of time :(
<uselessidbr> :P
<halo_> guys I've got a strange problem... I'm trying to set my KDE using high quality TrueType (like Sans Serif) without any anti-aliasing. I've tried many configuration, but TTF are not smooth on KDE, the strange thing it's that in Mozilla Firefox and in GTK apps it's everything ok... can you help me please?
<uselessidbr> genii: oh, i forgot about cisco routing protocols... not only their OS is good, but the protocols too... :P
<uselessidbr> so it may wont be that simple :P
<uselessidbr> cant anyone help halo_ ?
<uselessidbr> i guess i will play some cs s
<uselessidbr> :P
<uselessidbr> genii: i will accept that coffee now
<uselessidbr> :P
* genii slides uselessidbr a large coffee
<uselessidbr> genii: nice, thanks
<uselessidbr> :D
<genii> np
<intelikey> anyone know howto make wine see the cdrom ?
<uselessidbr> i wont go to high school today, made up my mind
<intelikey> can i just link it in ~/.wine/  ?
<uselessidbr> bye ppl
<uselessidbr> thanks for everything
<Photon> which is the free most popular linux destr.?
<mrigns> is there a good qt mind mapping software in the repos?
<uselessidbr> maybe someday i will be back  :D
<Photon> cya
<uselessidbr> Photon: i think its Debian
<intelikey> Photon razorback linux
<intelikey> Photon errr no maybe not.
<Photon> lol
<Photon> so..#1 is debian
<Photon> #2 is what?
<mrigns> www.distrowatch.com
<intelikey> Photon it's among debian and it's dirivitives (like this one) gentoo redhat/fedora  slackware  suse  mandrake/mandriva
<Photon> what about Ubuntu
<mrigns> ubuntu is based on debian
<uselessidbr> lol
<intelikey> there are four package methoods    source   .deb .rpm  and tarballs
<uselessidbr> suse is most used than debian?
<uselessidbr> cant believe it
<mrigns> suse is the most active one regarding enterprises i think
<Photon> how does opensuse look like?
<mrigns> being pushed by novell
<tarelerulz> I have twm install ,but it dose not have anything
<tarelerulz> I don't have xterm with it
<mrigns> and dell is starting selling pcs with suse
<intelikey> what do you mean tarelerulz ?
<mrigns> Photon: www.opensuse.org
<uselessidbr> mrigns: sure, i agree with that
<intelikey> tarelerulz did you install xterm ?   did you install menu  ?
<uselessidbr> suse is awesome
<uselessidbr> a lot of packages :P
<intelikey> tarelerulz if you are going to use twm you will want  menu  and xterm
<mrigns> and its there since 1992
<tarelerulz> I install twm and it debian show icons and hide icons
<tarelerulz> it has menus
<Photon> should i replace Kubuntu with openSuSe
<Photon> :P
<mrigns> favours are different
<intelikey> i didn't say menus  i said  "menu"  install it.
<uselessidbr> i think... debian is better, but opensuse too :P
<genii> uselessidbr: Still here?
<uselessidbr> genii: its hard to leave, lol
<genii> uselessidbr: Got some links for you :)
<uselessidbr> nice, let me see :D
<genii> uselessidbr:
<genii> http://www.isk.kth.se/proj/einar/
<genii> http://www.zebra.org/
<genii> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyios/
<genii> zebra is more an alternative tho
<tarelerulz> No menu is something different you have to install with twm?
<genii> The other 2 look not bad
<mrigns> Photon: if you're new to linux try to use suse, mepis, ubuntu or kubuntu
<mrigns> i think thats the easiest way to go
<mrigns> as i dont recommend using sabayon
<uselessidbr> genii: thanks, im bookmarking them :D
<Photon> To put it lightly, I found OpenSuSE 10.2 to be a memory hog. On my machine with 640 MB RAM, it was sufficiently slow. I attribute it to the number of services running on OpenSuSE by default.
<genii> uselessidbr: Lemme know how it goes later
<Photon> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/04/opensuse-102-review.html
<Photon> from review
<intelikey> tarelerulz just call     sudo apt-get install menu
<tarelerulz> ok
<uselessidbr> genii: the last one is a cisco simulator, good :D
<Photon> http://linux.about.com/gi/pages/poll.htm?linkback=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.about.com%2Flibrary%2Fbl%2Fdist%2Fbldist_poll.htm&poll_id=4113693387&poll=1&submit1=Submit+Vote
<mrigns> Photon: every distro has its pros and cons
<tarelerulz> it says I have menu intelikey
<genii> uselessidbr: There seems to be quite a lot of discussion of emulator vs simulator out there on this subject BTW LOL
<intelikey> then twm is broke.
<intelikey> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<uselessidbr> genii: didnt know about that... so whats the best? :P
<Photon> why dont all the linux community join and make one single Open Source OS
<mrigns> lol
<uselessidbr> Photon: whats the point? :D
<mrigns> because they dont want to
<genii> uselessidbr: If you have IOS then emulate. No IOS, simulate :)
<uselessidbr> its like you only have one car to buy :P
<uselessidbr> some ppl like different cars
<kumamoto> don't want to fall into the M$ trap
<Photon> lol
<Photon> car with full option and flexiblity
<Photon> able to change anything in it
<tarelerulz> twm has menus in it . they just don't show anyting useful
<mrigns> u can do that with all the distros
<mrigns> u could even build your own from scrath if you liked to
<Photon> but some are stable some are not, some are fast some are not, ect ect...
<intelikey> tarelerulz that's what "menu" is for, to put the apps in the twm menus  and other wms as wll.
<intelikey> well
<Photon> why not make one os
<uselessidbr> Photon: they have stable and testing versions
<mrigns> that would slow the progress
<mrigns> look at microsoft
<uselessidbr> thats the point of being opensource
<uselessidbr> lol
<kumamoto> Photon: it is one OS but with different flavors
<Photon> the whole linux community will slow the progress...
<tarelerulz> intelikey how would I get that twmrc file from you?
<mrigns> linux is  actually rather the same in every distro
<uselessidbr> Photon lol
<kumamoto> like one car different models
<mrigns> there are just other programs installed
<Photon> kumamoto: lol yeh i can see that, download 1000 dvd for each
<mrigns> as is said
<uselessidbr> you dont need more than 1
<intelikey> you don't have to.   just copy the one form    /usr/share/doc/menu/examples/twm
<mrigns> you can build your own
<mrigns> with or without all the suff you like
<kumamoto> Photon: actually now u can only install one cd for install that is it everything is free from the internet
* genii rsyncs the twmrc file from intelikey's computer to tarelerulez' computer!
<mrigns> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kumamoto> no need for a million and one cds
<uselessidbr> mrigns: thats the point, since its opensource :D
<kumamoto> or dvds
<intelikey> tarelerulz and then run   sudo update-menus
<Photon> can i make kubuntu like suse
<mrigns> u could
<uselessidbr> Photon: u just need 1 cd/dvd, the others have packages that u probably wont use
<Photon> can i make red hat, kubuntu?
<tarelerulz> where is the menu config file for twm ?
<kumamoto> you could if u have the time
<mrigns> u can do everything
<mrigns> u like to
<kumamoto> you can make opensuse look like kubuntu
<intelikey> tarelerulz the what ???
<uselessidbr> what part of opensource he didnt get? :P
<intelikey> :)
<Photon> lol
<kumamoto> Photon: you can make u r own flavor
<Photon> i kno i kno
<kumamoto> call it PhotonLinux
<Photon> loool
<Photon> no thx i dont want to make one
<kumamoto> or Photonix
<tarelerulz> twm has menu or config file right ?
<uselessidbr> imo, since its opensource, its natural u have a lot of dists, for a lot of personal/professional reasons
<Photon> uselessidbr: :D
<kumamoto> Photon: u can make it as small as possbile and as huge as possible
<uselessidbr> you can make a new dist just for learning porpuses
<uselessidbr> :P
<intelikey> tarelerulz  /usr/share/doc/menu/examples/twm   if you copy that to  ~/.twmrc    and restart twm
<Photon> i know i can do anything i want,,,] 
<kumamoto> Photon: flexibility
<mrigns> or to produce your own pr0n if you like
<intelikey> if you don't like it.  change it.
<Photon> loool
<kumamoto> mrigns: lol
<mrigns> ;P
<intelikey> default is nothing more than a starting point on the long road to right.
<uselessidbr> if u dont like it. format it. shut down the computer and throw it on the garbage
<Photon> lool
<Photon> i do like it
<uselessidbr> hehehe
<Photon> but there are somethings that i dont like...
<intelikey> uselessidbr  Q.  what do linux users do ?
<intelikey> uselessidbr A.  they install software.
<mrigns> they are installing software :D
<mrigns> nah to slow
<Photon> if i download a software from internet (NOT USING ADEPT), its pain to just install it...
<uselessidbr> yeah, windows users: click next next finish
<uselessidbr> lol
<Photon> simple and easy
<mrigns> installing it or compiling it?
<intelikey> no windows users    reboot.
<Photon> both
<genii> intelikey: Heh :) I just did something wild n wonderful
<tarelerulz> what if I copy the example to /usr/share/menu/twm
<uselessidbr> compiling is the right answer lol
<intelikey> genii ?
<Photon> lol
<mrigns> u can make your packages out of the source and share it with your friends
<Photon> i kno
<Photon> i kno
<Photon> i kno
<Photon> dont tell me what i can do
<Photon> :P
<uselessidbr> lol
<Photon> lool
<intelikey> tarelerulz ah...   worth a try....     "/me backs way back..."
<mrigns> if you like the newest of the new software from sources try gentoo with its portage
<genii> intelikey Installed linux onto a 486 laptop with 16 Mb ram over a plip0 connection to a netboot server which is also a mirror :)
<uselessidbr> Photon i will tell you what u cant do... flood :D
<abortd> when i run  svn ls http://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<tarelerulz> I am being dumb I just don't know what file governs twm
<Photon> looool
<abortd> it says command not found
<uselessidbr> lol
<Jucato> abortd: do you have "subversion" installed?
<intelikey> genii Y  U  133t thang U
<genii> intelikey Did you know you can hack PXE bootdisks to have a PLIP PXE capability? Cool
<genii> intelikey :)
<intelikey> genii yeah or slip
<intelikey> 25mhz ?
* genii thinks about running a thick-client system over SLIP
<Photon> why dont they make a linux installer like the one in windows?
<genii> intelikey: 66 :)
<abortd> intelikey, how do i get this command to work?  svn ls http://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<intelikey> oh that's too new.... mine is only 25
<uselessidbr> lol
<Photon> lol
<Jucato> abortd: didn't I just ask? install subversion
<intelikey> abortd what command ?
<uselessidbr> Photon: because on linux you can know what you are doing
<CVirus> Photon: are you talking serious ?
<abortd> didnt see it
<abortd> sorry
<abortd> i am tired
<uselessidbr> Photon: on windows they system does everything, and usually its shit
<uselessidbr> :D
<abortd> is subversion in the apt-get?
<uselessidbr> *the system
<Jucato> abortd: yes
<mrigns> it istn shit
<CVirus> abortd: yes
<Photon> ll
<Photon> lol
<CVirus> mrigns: it is
<mrigns> but you just dont know whats going on
<intelikey> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<genii> intelikey If I disengage the Turbo button maybit it will be 8 Mhz LOL
<uselessidbr> mrigns: i mean... viruses, spywares, etc :D
<intelikey> genii lol
<uselessidbr> and all malicious programs
<uselessidbr> :P
<Photon> lol uselessidbr i can now make a linux virus and send it to everybody :P
<mrigns> if linux would have a marketshare of over 85% we would encounter the same problems
<intelikey> you're a nut.     an   u bu nut
<uselessidbr> yeah, but someone who knows about the language u used can understand it
<CVirus> intelikey: hello there
<intelikey> CVirus
<Photon> uselessidbr:  its bcoz there is no too many users wanting to make virus's...ect.ect for linux, they are all using windows
<Photon> there are*
* genii considers instyalling FreeNX on the 486 over PLIP
<uselessidbr> yes... but its also so much easy to see what it does when u use linux
<uselessidbr> :P
<CVirus> Photon: it's not about that
<intelikey> genii at least tightvnc
<abortd> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/emerald-themes'
<abortd> svn: PROPFIND of '/emerald-themes': 301 Moved Permanently (http://svn.generation.no)
<CVirus> Photon: it's about the structure of the GNU/Linux OS in general
<abortd> anyone know what that means?
<Jucato> abortd: you'll have to ask the guys over at #beryl
<mrigns> there are security leaks to
<abortd> ok sory
<genii> intelikey: Is it tolerably fast over printer port?
<mrigns> if you want to hack it u can
<uselessidbr> CVirus: he has a point, about 80% users uses windows, so its obviously most "aimed"
<Photon> its easy to view the kernel source code, and from it make a virus
<intelikey> genii well ....    let's just say if you aren't in a hurry   you can use it....
<intelikey> if you don't want to do much...
<uselessidbr> Photon: its also easy to understand the virus you make for it, lol
<Photon> looooool
<CVirus> uselessidbr: if Linux was aimed like windowz ... it won't be that affected
<Photon> ROFLMAO
<uselessidbr> CVirus: its what u think
<uselessidbr> :)
<mrigns> CVirus: it would
<intelikey> genii but it was made for slow connections.
<intelikey> back in the day.
<intelikey> "the day !"
<uselessidbr> just theres no 100% guaranteed system
<genii> I think ppl who get malicious towards for instance windows because Bill Gates is a guy they like to think they are personally huirting. We don't have that "love to hate" kinda figurehead in linux. The penguin is too cute to want to harm :)
<Photon> security is a PROBLEM for ALL THE OPERATING SYSTEM's
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mrigns> there is no real security
<CVirus> mrigns: uselessidbr: this is according to my experience .. I've been using GNU/Linux for long time now
<uselessidbr> CVirus:  but im sorry to say that u are wrong
<mrigns> CVirus: do you think im not using it?
<intelikey> "the day !"
<genii> Photon Yes, there will be always some idiot defeating the idiot-proofing measures ;)
<CVirus> mrigns: didn't really care about that
<mrigns> i even install it in the buisness sector
<CVirus> uselessidbr: "wrong" is a point of view actually :-)
<Jucato> guys, again, getting !offtopic
<intelikey> oh i like that one.  "if you make it idiot proff, they will just make a better idiot"
<Photon> lol
<Photon> yeh...
<genii> OK, anyone with some tech support questions to interrupt the offtopic out there? Cmon, bring it on :)
<intelikey> back in  "the day !"
<uselessidbr> CVirus: yes, just consider the suposed contexts, in a different context you would see it :D
<genii> Admiral_Chicago: I've done my part :)
<Photon> where can i get vista theme for Kubuntu?
<uselessidbr> lol
<uselessidbr> :D
<Photon> XD
<mrigns> try the crystal theme
<uselessidbr> gnome is so much nice
<intelikey> Photon lol
<genii> Photon If you really want one it exists
<uselessidbr> windows themes sucks
<genii> at kde-look.org
<uselessidbr> no doubt about that
<Photon> uselessidbr: its better than linux...
<Photon> :P
<uselessidbr> no way
<Photon> kubuntu i mean
<genii> @lart Photon
<intelikey> hey we could all go over to    ##windows and see what they think about  *
<uselessidbr> yeah, i dont like kde too
<Photon> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> genii: yes you have.
<uselessidbr> Photon: try gnome human theme, i like it
<uselessidbr> :)
<Photon> :) where and how ? lol thats the problem with linux, where can i get it, and how can i install it
<Photon> and explain in details....lol
<uselessidbr> sudo apt-get install gnome
<CVirus> Photon: your talk hasn't been making much sense
<uselessidbr> on console
<intelikey> Photon and that's a problem ???    in the repos   and use the packagemanager
<mrigns> Photon: http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7682/bildschirmphoto2ms6.png
<CVirus> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<CVirus> Photon: ^
<chalmer_> HELP !!! grub missing on boot up. Windows xp/Kubuntu dual boot. how can i restore the "grub ?"
<Photon> calm down people
<Photon> CALM DOWN!!
<CVirus> Photon: read about the package management
<CVirus> Photon: and now you're shouting at a volunteer
<intelikey> try the package manager
<uselessidbr> Photon: sudo apt-get install gnome (on console)
<CVirus> chalmer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Photon> k
<Photon> k
<Photon> k
<uselessidbr> lol :D
<Photon> lol
<CVirus> chalmer_: or even this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<chalmer_> CVirus> yes
<uselessidbr> photon: then choose Gnome on session when boot :D
<Photon> so..how are you all today?
<uselessidbr> nice, and ya?
<Photon> good
<mrigns> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> nice 99 man nice
<uselessidbr> enjoying your linux experience?
<Photon> yup....
<Photon> lol
<uselessidbr> lol
<chalmer_> CVirus>  ty ill check it out
<Photon> having a nice discussion with u
<CVirus> chalmer_: no problem
<Photon> all vs me :P
<uselessidbr> its funny, lol
* intelikey guesses he better quit before he gets mistaken for a bot       
<uselessidbr> well, they are all linux geeks
<uselessidbr> :X
<intelikey> o or u   ?
<Photon> XD
<mrigns> !cu | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrigns> :(
<uselessidbr> linux = advanced users, windows =lame users
<mrigns> uselessidbr: lol
<mrigns> i actually dont think so
<uselessidbr> so, windows is better for some, and linux for others :P
<Photon> Windows & Mac > linux
<mrigns> u must be a super haxxor to change something in windows
<uselessidbr> mac sucks... lol
<mrigns> in linux everyone could do it
* Admiral_Chicago points mrigns Photon uselessidbr to #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> uselessidbr that's a matter of opention...   and not mine.
<kumamoto> uselessidbr: ooh
<Photon> lol
<_4strO> uselessidbr: i love my XPbox
<charlesHKG> I have tried to fix a screwed up resolution, thanks to Login Window Preferences which only managed to ask for my password and then without my knowing it ...screwed up my resolution.  When I run the Xserver script again, it crashes out with [ xserver-xorg postinst warning: Not updating /etc/X11/x; file has been customized.]    AND [ xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; backup in
<charlesHKG> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2007040319955 ]   does anyone know which xorg.conf file is the original?   how can I uncustomize it?
<uselessidbr> well, if u use it to design, cool
<mrigns> they are even i think, but kde being the best DE in all OSs
<kumamoto> windows users are hardcore they have the patience to deal with the crap
<uselessidbr> otherwise... i think it sucks :D
<Photon> lol
<kumamoto> just like the wife whose husband keeps give her crap and she still thinks its love
<kumamoto> just my 2c
<_4strO> XP is like XBOX, playstation, ..
<_4strO> for work, linux is the best !
<mrigns> i got linux running on my xbox though ;P
<intelikey> charlesHKG the suffix is time stamps
<Photon> for home linux is good, for work windows is good
<uselessidbr> loool
<Photon> windows is for both
<Photon> lol
<mrigns> it all depends on waht you are doing
<uselessidbr> windows for work? lol
<_4strO> juste compare notepad and kate .... everything is said
<Photon> gamin,programming
<Admiral_Chicago> please take this to #kubunt-offtopic . this is my last warning
<mrigns> lol kate is not comparable to notepad
<uselessidbr> windows 4 work = bankrupt
<uselessidbr> lol
<Photon> all go to kubuntu offtopic NOW!!
<uselessidbr> yeah yeah
<_4strO> mrigns: they are the text editor by default ...
<charlesHKG> intelikey: right...I have 2 xorg.conf files....1 is just xorg.conf  the other is xorg.conf1   which would be the original???
<Photon> uselessidbr: lol
<_4strO> charlesHKG: the second one
<_4strO> with the 1
<uselessidbr> they are right ;(
<intelikey> charlesHKG    ls -l /etc/X11/xorg*
<charlesHKG> with the 1...right...thanks _4strO
<intelikey> look at the date
<Photon> how fast is linux on xbox & xbox 360?
<charlesHKG> ok
<uselessidbr> Photon: do u think they use it for gaming? :P
<Photon> linux? no...
<Photon> xbox ? yes
<uselessidbr> lol
<Photon> :p lol
<uselessidbr> offtopic -> kubuntu-offtopic :X
<uselessidbr> i will warm some chinese food
<chalmer_> CVirus>  what does it mean" mount the appropiate linux partitions" /  , /boot  ,  swap   ?
<genii> Photon Unless you are installing Kubuntu onto that Xbox you should maybe heed the offtopic comments LOL
<CVirus> chalmer_: which article ?
<Photon> genii: loool
<chalmer_> the last 1 u posted
<uselessidbr> he just want to flame
<uselessidbr> :X
<CVirus> chalmer_: I don't really recall if this one worked with the dapper installer or not ... lemme check
<chalmer_> CVirus>  im doing the cd install method
<CVirus> chalmer_: IIRC it didn't
<brzeszczot> any one can check #worldchat - there is no people?
<intelikey> CVirus what's he working on there ?
<CVirus> intelikey: restoring grub
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uselessidbr> brzeszczot: good one
<uselessidbr> brzeszczot: good one, now there is.
<Photon> lol
<CVirus> intelikey: wow ... didn't know about that .. thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Admiral_Chicago]  by ChanServ
<Photon> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Photon> KDE?
<Admiral_Chicago> Photon: yes
<kumamoto> Photon: I play windows games on linux with no issue
<uselessidbr> Photon: ubuntu uses gnome
<uselessidbr> kumamoto: what? quake1? what else? lol
<Agent_bob> yep that's right... modem reset.
<Photon> and,,,kde is better than gnome? :P :P (dont flame forget this question)
<kumamoto> CS Source and Day of Defeat Games
<Photon> uselessidbr:  only quake 1 lol
<charlesHKG> how do I edit the xorg.conf files so I can use the oldest one?
<uselessidbr> Photon: i think its way better :D
<Photon> :D
<uselessidbr> Photon: i mean, gnome is way better
<Photon> loool
<Photon> what will be the future of linux?
<kumamoto> everyone of them has it own strengths and weaknesses
<uselessidbr> god save me the day i play games on ubuntu, i should be crazy
<Photon> will it continue? will there be a new one to replace it?
<Hobbsee> Photon: sounds like a #kubuntu-offtopic type question
<charlesHKG> _4strO: intelikey.....how can I edit the xorg.conf file??
<kumamoto> I think it will replace itself with itself
<Photon> okok but there is no body there Hobbsee
<Admiral_Chicago> doesn't matter
<uselessidbr> lol :D
<_4strO> charlesHKG: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> this is a support channel
<uselessidbr> Photon: talk to chanserv, he is nice
<charlesHKG> thanks
<Photon> looooooooool uselessidbr
<Hobbsee> Photon: there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> which has lots of people
<Admiral_Chicago> regarless of the number of people Photon
<uselessidbr> lol
<genii> intelikey FreeNX is slow but tolerable btw :) Thought you might like to know
<Agent_bob> genii cool
<kumamoto> genii: never has issues with FreeNX being slow if i may interject
<Agent_bob> did you try tightvnc  ?
<genii> kumamoto: Try running it on a 486 66 over the printer port and then talk to me! ROFL
<Agent_bob> kumamoto :)
<kumamoto> genii: get u r point
<genii> Agent_bob: Not yet
<Agent_bob> "get u r point"  ?
<soon> Installing kubuntu on a dell laptop with one win xp partition - I cant resize the win partition with Qtparted: Opening '/dev/hdc1' as NTFS failed: operation not supported
<Photon> Kubuntu....
<genii> kumamoto: I did it more just to see if it was possible. It is
<Photon> starts with K
<Photon> :P
<kumamoto> I got tired of vnc and switched to Freenx which I loved
<Agent_bob> soon you should boot windows  turn off swapt file   defrag and try again.
<genii> Can anyone help soon with his partitioning issue?
<soon> okay - I'll give that a shot!
<Agent_bob> soon ah   chkdsk first
<Agent_bob> then defrag
<soon> okay-li-dokey-li
<Agent_bob> genii no.
<Photon> where can i download defrag tool for linux
<Hobbsee> Photon: you dont need to
<genii> heh :)
<smart_> hI
<smart_> Is ther any chance to update to fiest from a fiesty Desktop cd
<Agent_bob> Photon we dont play that game.
<Photon> what game?
<Agent_bob> defrag  antivirus  ...
<Photon> just give me the name ill download from adept
<Agent_bob> reboot
<Agent_bob> ...
<Photon> ...oh
<genii> Photon Probably the same place you can find all those nifty tools for replacing all the unix commands with the much more preferred DOS ones
<uselessidbr> haha
<Photon> llinux doesnt need
<smart_> ?
<Agent_bob> Photon no.
<david_> hi
<Photon> k
<Admiral_Chicago> smart_: why would you need to update to feisty from a CD?
<uselessidbr> defrag is for losers
<Photon> hi david
<smart_> Bec i have the Cd
<Agent_bob> genii heh  just get the coffee    :)
<david_> can i use two screens with every graphic controller?
* genii gets the coffee
<uselessidbr> genii doesnt stop drinking coffee, do u sleep any time?
<uselessidbr> :P
<genii> david_: Yes
<Admiral_Chicago> smart_: what do you mean update?
<david_> two screens with different content?
* Photon gtg
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, i see...
<smart_> Sorry upgrade !
* Photon says bye
<Admiral_Chicago> so what kind of partion do you have
<Photon> to everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> err, what release do you have know.
<soon> david if your gaphics card has two outputs it probably can
<genii> uselessidbr: Truthfully, maybe 6 hours every 2 days. About microREM I dunno. Likely hours sometimes when in here staring at the screen :)
<uselessidbr> bye
<Photon> :D it was fun talkin with u all
* Jucato wonders if Admiral_Chicago is fully awake now...
<uselessidbr> genii: work or just fun? :P
<smart_> Admiral_Chicago, I have edgy
<genii> uselessidbr: Theres a distinction?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yes, been coding all night for the past two nights
<Agent_bob> Jucato   :)
<uselessidbr> sometimes :(
<david_> soon: yap, it has.. is there a ubuntu-tool which allows me to do this?
<genii> you get the idea
<Admiral_Chicago> smart_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chalmer_> CVirus>  what happen was i was n windows and it showed that i had 2 partitions named " swap " so i thought that linux only uses 1 swap file so i deleted 1 of the swap's and it must been tha wrong 1 w/ the MBR on it.
<Admiral_Chicago> Ctrl + R
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ah ok :) "partition" and "now" :)
<Admiral_Chicago> change edgy no feisty
<soon> you have to set up your xorg.conf to support two heads
<soon> try googling for dual-head
<david_> ok, i'll try.. :) thx
<filosoff> hello. can anyone help me set up Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller? I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 with latest (2.6.20.4) kernel. I've compiled tifm module, read many forums but still no luck...
<smart_> Admiral_Chicago, i dont want to use the internet to upgrade
<uselessidbr> apt-cdrom
<uselessidbr> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> chalmer_: you've delete your root partition
<uselessidbr> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> smart_: ah i see, i don't think you can from CD, dependency issues most likely
<Agent_bob> Jucato i kinda dred seeing the code ....   ;
<CVirus> chalmer_: you've delete the Linux partition ... re-install
<Agent_bob> it may look like mine.
<Jucato> Agent_bob: heh :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<smart_> So i must have the alernate*
<uselessidbr> Admiral_Chicago: he has the feisty cd
<smart_> I have a Fiesty Beta Desktop Cd
<uselessidbr> oh, i see...
<uselessidbr> smart_: probably
<Admiral_Chicago> i know, but that doesn't mean you won't et all the dependecies needed because linux is so modular
<smart_> Admiral_Chicago, but i can with alernate*
<smart_> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, alternative is for things like text install, RAID etc
<smart_> ok
<Agent_bob> the dvd  ?
<filosoff> nevermind... i found a driver - sdhci :)
<smart_> Admiral_Chicago, the problem with the cd that every time when it check a part (fat32) the computer freez
<CarinArr> smart_: i had that too
<uselessidbr> delete it, lol
<uselessidbr> :X
<CarinArr> smart_: solved it by mounting it, moving the data elsewhere, and reformatting it
<chalmer_> CVirus>  well since i dont understand the linux slang . i guess im going to do a new instal of kubuntu.
<Admiral_Chicago> you check during boot of the CD?
<smart_> CarinArr, no mush space
<charlesHKG> _4strO: rather than open it in kate and then saving it, then renaming it....how do i rename the file???
<smart_> much*
<charlesHKG> the older one that is?
<Hobbsee> charlesHKG: open it in konqueror, hit f2
<_4strO> charlesHKG: save as
<smart_> so i will stick whith edgy now untill stable
<CarinArr> smart_: ouch. dunno then, part of fsck-ing it.. it might be it doesn't actually freeze, just takes a really really long time
<uselessidbr> charlesHKG: cp file newfile ?
<CVirus> chalmer_: yes ... you just deleted the partition that contains your Linux OS ... so you'll have to re-install
<soon> Its no longer an issue: the partition table has been corrupted - at boot up, there is no OS to be found on the harddrive :-)
<smart_> CarinArr, i let it about 10 min or less and the compter was freezzed
<smart_> cmpuyer*
<uselessidbr> charlesHKG: i can help on nano, just hit ctrl-o and choose the name... lol :P
<CarinArr> smart_: my fsck took hours, and finished in IO errors;)
<soon> so, I guess the windows partion will be deleted
<uselessidbr> soon: lol, its always a good option
<smart_> CarinArr, ! :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<CarinArr> smart_: but it was easy choice what to do about it, just move the stuff elsewhere.. if you don't have that option it makes things a good bit more difficult
<CarinArr> smart_: you can't write the data onto dvds or anything?
<smart_> CarinArr, no sorry i didnt by it yet
<soon> not my computer though ... good thing I did a complete backup to external harddrive
* soon is away for coffey and a sedative
<abortd> i finally got beryl setup all nice
<abortd> :D
<uselessidbr> oh :)
<uselessidbr> soon: want it too
<CarinArr> smart_: can't really recommend anything else i'm afraid, not really an expert when it comes to these things, just accidentally had to deal with it myself;
<CarinArr> ;) even
<smart_> CarinArr, no pro any way i have now edgy :)
<genii> Wow. I just went to Conexant's site to find an email address for the powers-that-be there. No place on the entire site is there an email address.
<genii> Maybe they get flamed
<Agent_bob> Q. how do you catch a unique rabbit ?
<smart_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Agent_bob> A. unique up on it.
<Agent_bob> Q.  how do you catch a tame rabbit ?
<Jucato> bah
<Agent_bob> Q. tame way.
* Jucato resists the urge to laugh
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> ooops that last  Q is an A
<charlesHKG> _4strO:  sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.123 will make xorg.conf into xorg.conf.123??  Will I need to delete xorg.conf or will be a xorg.conf???
<smart_> Admiral_Chicago, Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i'm leaving you in charge while I sleep. :)
<smart_> CarinArr, Thanks
<charlesHKG> will there be al xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob> cp is  copy
<Agent_bob> mv is move
<_4strO> charlesHKG: xorg.confi is the one would be load on next X start
<charlesHKG> so how can I rename?
<Jucato> mv (move) is also used to rename
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sweet dreams :)
<Jucato> may you dream of foxes, birds, and monkeys of varying elements :)
<Agent_bob> now we've had it.....
<Agent_bob> everybody run.
* genii runs!
<Admiral_Chicago> 2 of every kind.
<genii> How far to Marathon again?
<Agent_bob> 7 of some.  2 of every.
<smart_> i am doing this
<smart_> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<smart_> gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping
<Agent_bob> genii :)
<smart_>  gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping..why
<smile> what is a bot ?
<Agent_bob> oh yeah i need to update too.....
<Agent_bob> back later.
<genii> smart_:  You know where it says "KEY" you need the actual info of the key, yes?
<smart_> genii, in the source list they give me this gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<smart_> any way i am updatting now
<uselessidbr> you ppl eat in front of computer?
<CarinArr> too often
<uselessidbr> lol
<CarinArr> makes for annoying crumbs stuck in your keyboard though
<uselessidbr> its being a nerd, right? lol
<CarinArr> well for me it's more being busy with work and not really having time to take a break;)
<uselessidbr> yeah, can be it too
<CarinArr> or rather not daring to take a break cause i might loose my train of thought
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about donning ASCII Armour
<mrigns> i can even go to the toilet with my laptop!
<uselessidbr> hehehehe
<uselessidbr> really...
<uselessidbr> mrigns: lol, do u sleep with in on ur arms too?
<voicu> wtf, amarok reversed my entire playlist
<mrigns> i got a desktop at my bed. so yes
<voicu> how do i change it back?
<zak> i have multiverse enabled on 7.04, but i still don't see packages like official java and flash packages... what's going on?
<|orange|> hm
<Orange1> what package contains all the mp3/avi /divx codecs?
<Orange1> is it libxine?
<voicu> event more weird, the songs were reversed in the albums, but the albums are in the same order?
<Jucato> Orange1: libxine-extracodecs
<voicu> *even
<genii> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Orange1> Jucato: how would i go about reinstalling that package?
<genii> See link 1 above
<Jucato> Orange1: se the help page above
<mrigns> there is a debian package which can used too, but its not supported by ubuntu afaik
<mrigns> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<superman> hello
<uselessidbr> hello
<mrigns> greetings fellow
<genii> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<superman> I installed kubuntu on my laptop and the mouse is not working please could someone assist me?
<genii> i386 only I see
<Orange1> Jucato:  i read that link already - its outdated since 4-5 of the packages it tells me to install dont exist or arent there anymore -- i enabled all the repos in adept incl universe / multi
<Orange1> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<uselessidbr> !info javaplayer
<ubotu> Package javaplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<superman> I installed kubuntu on my laptop and the mouse is not working please could someone assist me?
<genii> superman: The mouse builtin to the laptop or a mouse you plugged into it?
<superman> yes the builtin mouse on the laptop
<genii> superman: Does it get controlled by a stick in the keyboard, a ball on the side or is it a touchscreen thing?
<superman> a touchscreen
<genii> eg: trackball joystick touchscreen
<superman> touchscreen
<genii> superman make and model of laptop please
<superman> HP 510
<genii> superman Finally what issue of Kubuntu. Dapper Edgy Feisty   etc
<genii> If Edgy then the answer is here: http://hp500.xf.cz/us/Main.html
<uselessidbr> how does he click on that without a mouse?
<uselessidbr> kidding, lol
<ukubuntu> !kooka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> where it says "gedit" replace with "kdesu kate"
<genii> ukubuntu: :)
<uselessidbr> /run www.example.com
<ukubuntu> Hi all  :)
<uselessidbr> how does i run mozilla from command line here?
<ukubuntu> Just trying to sort Kooka :)
<genii> just type in firefox
<uselessidbr> is there any command to run it from here?
<genii> ./
<superman> <Genii> I have Dapper
<kumamoto> firefox-bin
<kumamoto> my 2c
<superman> <Genii>Its actually Breezy Badger third release of Ubuntu succeeding HoaryHedgehog and preceding DapperDrake.
<genii> superman You may want to consider upgrading it :)
<uselessidbr> how i can make kedit to recognize shell script commands (color it)
<genii> superman I can find no immediate answer to your issue unfortunately
<uselessidbr> how i can make kedit to recognize shell script commands (color it)?
<ukubuntu_> damn, cable cut out after message, sorry if anyone replied, I have found the File: ocrad-0.16.tar.bz2 but would not know what to do with it
<genii> superman Have you looked at the Synaptic touchpad parts of your xorg.conf   and so on yet?
<uselessidbr> :(
<superman> yes I did. just not sure what should be there and what not. andy easy wat to upgrade?
<uselessidbr> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orange1> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<genii> Not directly from breezy to Edgy
<genii> But you can do the 2 stage process
<PhinnFort> is the grub that comes with feisty patched with the gfxboot patches?
<PhinnFort> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PhinnFort> !gfxboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<genii> superman http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#Upgrading_Ubuntu may help
<genii> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PhinnFort> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> hrm
<PhinnFort> :D
<genii> @lart ubotu
* genii sips a coffee
<uselessidbr> does anyone knows how to make kedit recognize shell script "words" coloring it?
<uselessidbr> god... how much money u waste on coffee? lol
<rwitten> does FEISTY support ntfs read-WRITE support out of the box?
<genii> uselessidbr: A *lot*
<PhinnFort> uselessidbr: use Kate or KWrite
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> KWrite has it
<PhinnFort> KWrite uses KatePart too, afaik
<genii> rwitten: gOD i HOPE NOT
<genii> bleh capslock
<rwitten> genii: god, i too hope not, but will the damn thing happen?
<gogeta> had to use alt install but i got the beta in lol
<genii> !info ntfs-3g feisty
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<genii> rwitten: Still says "optional"
<rwitten> genii: COOL!!!
<gogeta> lol
<rwitten> thanks
<gogeta> optional
<gogeta> you might or might not have windows lol
<uselessidbr> PhinnFort: what configuration i must enable? there?
<genii> rwitten: np
<rwitten> genii: that's why i love ubuntu, because it always puts security and stability first
<PhinnFort> uselessidbr: in kate?
<uselessidbr> kate or kwrite... whatever
<PhinnFort> uselessidbr: go to Tools .> Highlighting
<gogeta> ecause it always puts security and stability first that some kind of joke lol
<uselessidbr> PhinnFort: so...?
<rwitten> gogeta: yes, it is a bitter sarcasm
<rwitten> gogeta: ntfs-3g is FUCKING stable!
<PhinnFort> uselessidbr: select Script-> bash or something
<dwidmann> genii: capslock? You mean you haven't turned that into an exta ctrl key?
<gogeta> they cant even detect my 5 year old ati card that has full oss support lol
<rwitten> gogeta: WTF, ubuntu is not supposed to mean debian stable
<uselessidbr> PhinnFort: thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<gogeta> i have to do it manuly
<genii> dwidmann: I'm too egotistical :) like to see the letter i capitalised
<dwidmann> That's the only way I can live really .... I have to turn ctrl into something else before the key drives me crazy ....
<dwidmann> alternative, this keyboard doesn'te even have a capslock key
<gogeta> sorry to the ubuntu team but if your installer cant see a oss supported card you should look into that lol
<elbing> I'm not in kubuntu now, I need to show what version of libsdl1.2 has Edgy. I need 1.2.11 or a bugfix for bad descriptor /dev/sequencer
<elbing> thanks in advance
<uselessidbr> bye ppl
<uselessidbr> now im going
<uselessidbr> :D
<genii> have fun :)
<uselessidbr> thanks everyone for everything
<PhinnFort> you are welcome
<uselessidbr> genii: thanks and bye
<uselessidbr> PhinnFort: thanks too, bye
<uselessidbr> :)
<gogeta> and acpi has been broken for like 3 years
<PhinnFort> :D
<gogeta> lol
<uselessidbr> gogeta: not only on ubuntu
<uselessidbr> :P
<gogeta> likes to turn off my fans and not tun them back on
<genii> gogeta Yes I'm tired of having to put acpi=force
<gogeta> yea but they should have disbld it by defult
<gogeta> nope
<mhk> I installed xubuntu-desktop and I switched the WM afterwards. But I don't see any panel nor i can execute anything with alt+f2. Has someone a clue?
<gogeta> being they knoe its broken
<gogeta> nope
<gogeta> only if you hit f1 iin the notes does it say acpi sucks tunr it off
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> i have to do acpi=off noapic
<gogeta> otherwise everything usb failes and so does my nic
<coty> is there away to set up konversation to re connect to a channel after being kicked
<gogeta> auto join i think
<coty> how
<coty> I need it
<gogeta> in your irc config
<coty> what should i look for
<gogeta> guess it doesent have it
<gogeta> i knoe xcat does
<coty> Yea i dont see it
<gogeta> xchat
<coty> ok
<coty> i have xchat
<gogeta> and mirc as long as you had it in auto join any kicks sent you back
<mhk> is someone used to xfce?
<coty> I just have this one channel were the op does not like me for some reason
<gogeta> xfce lol
<gogeta> i havent ran that in a long time
<BluesKaj> why gogeta, did you get kicked a lot ?
<gogeta> lol
<CarinArr> ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<gogeta> iv been banned befor
<coty> I get kicked as soon as i join one of channel
<gogeta> your name registerd with nickserv
<gogeta> alot of times they auto kick for not being registerd
* CarinArr wonders how auto-rejoin would help if you get kicked as soon as you join
<coty> no
<coty> it is the op
<coty> she does not like me
<gogeta> as you can tell by my name lol i have been hear for a long time
<gogeta> lol
<gnomefreak> guys please take this topic to #kubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> golden rule assume everyone is a man
<CarinArr> gnomefreak: to be fair the question is konversation related. even if finding out the answer won't help him a whole lot;)
<gogeta> yea if you start rejoing alot the bot willprobly just ban
<gnomefreak> CarinArr: auto rejoining/ op doesnt like me is offtopic
<coty> I rejoin manually
<coty> it gets very pain full
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak , it's a slow day here ... a lil leniency pls :)
<CarinArr> gnomefreak: well yes, but his actual question was not
<CarinArr> and to answer the question, i don't know
<CarinArr> i don't use konversation
<gnomefreak> CarinArr: it was getting offtopic if it continues move it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<coty> i cant get xchat to work
<coty> so i dont use it
<gogeta> yea whers the linux systems burning down like  normal
<gogeta> now thers a topic
<gogeta> xchat not working?
<coty> oh
<coty> i think i know why
<coty> so how do i set up re join
<coty> in xchat
<gogeta> i gotta install it myself to rember lol
<genii> Wow, weird. Romo-o-matic seems to have removed the image generator from their page
<smart__> desont edgy use last kernel
<coty> gogeta: ....
<gogeta> and apt is busy with a million updates atm
<smart__> ?
<genii> ROM-Matic ,rather :)
<gnomefreak> coty: there are a few scripts too look for that will do it but it wont work if they use /remove
<genii> bleh damn you keyboard!~!!
<coty> gnomefreak: ok
<coty> gnomefreak: would they ban me if i rejoin every time
<gnomefreak> yep but depends on them. them == us yes we will
<gogeta> hhear it is
<gogeta> set irc_auto_rejoin 1
<smart__> desont edgy use last kernel
<BluesKaj> coty, you flood the channel with rejoins
<coty> gnomefreak: so you ban if the person keeps rejoining
<gogeta> probly work on most irc clients
<eilker> i need tux picture, as gif file , playing tux...
<smart__> 2.20,...etc
<gnomefreak> yep all they have to do is autojoin once most of time it will result in a ban. depends on the reason for remove
<coty> well i get kicked for no reason
<gnomefreak> smart__: edgy uses 2.6.17
<gogeta> set irc_auto_rejoin 1
<coty> were
<smart__> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> feisty uses 2.6.20
<gogeta> just run that in xchat
<gogeta> when you connect
<smart__> gnomefreak,ok
<coty> gogeta: im connected
<gogeta> in the server windows
<coty> gogeta: what server window
<smart__> !bot >Mena
<gogeta> same one you identifyu with nickserv
<smart__> !bot >smart__
<coty> ok
<coty> then?
<gogeta> http://mail.nl.linux.org/xchat-discuss/2002-11/msg00150.html
<gogeta> thats how you can make it perm
<coty> ok
<gogeta> shows you what menus go where
<Photon> where is the link to the commercial repost.?
<Photon> anyone?
<Photon> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<the-killer> ...
<smart__> Thanks
<Photon> for?
<coty> what app should i use for ftp
<Vedo> coty you can use konquerror
<coty> how
<gigabytes> hello
* CarinArr is tempted to helpfully point to the konqueror manual
<gigabytes> I've installed kubuntu 6.10 on my PC
<gigabytes> but
<Vedo> remote address and add network folder
<coty> ok
<coty> good
<coty> because i need to back up my site
<gigabytes> I can't properly configure the audio card because I have two cards on my PC, a PCI sound blaster and the ICH5 integrated card
<coty> before my site gets hacked
<gigabytes> the kubuntu installation automatically configured the integrated card but I want to use the other one and exclude the ich5
<chijin> gigabytes: disable the integrated card from bios
<gigabytes> chijin: I want to use that card in windows
<gigabytes> so I have to enable it in the bios
<gigabytes> it isn't possible that there isn't a way to select which alsa device to use with artsd
<gigabytes> or to avoid loading the ich5 audio module
<coty> how do i use this
<zak> anyone know of a risk clone i can play over the internet with a friend who is on windows?
<zak> i guess there's a java one somewhere, but...
<kumamoto> gigabytes: does lsmod show both sound card modules loaded?
<gigabytes> kumamoto: yes
<gigabytes> and I can set volumes and other things using kmix on each card
<kumamoto> I guess you will have to disable the module you don't want
<gigabytes> kumamoto: isn't there a way to select the default device used by artsd?
<gigabytes> kumamoto: anyway can I disable the module in a graphical way?
<kumamoto> most probably using the hardware configuration tool
<kumamoto> i don't have kubuntu in front me currently but I think one of the hardware setting can do it for you
<kumamoto> but disabling in the bios is the best which I know it isn't an option
* eeos is away: "lunch break"
<gigabytes> kumamoto: currently the artsd kcontrol module doesn't allow to select the device
<gigabytes> which I think is a bad missing
<BluesKaj> I have an old 366mhz pc that still runs well on windows but the HDD is small. Is it true that the MoBo chipset restriction of 8G igs on HDD in windows doesn't apply with larger HDDs in linux ?
<kumamoto> see if you can vi /etc/modules.conf file and comment out the module
<kumamoto> or #sudo modprobe -r <module>
<gigabytes> kumamoto: I've found this: http://andrew.org/index.php/archives/2006/11/29/kde-select-audio-device/
<kumamoto> gigabytes: nice some of the comments also have good advice
<kumamoto> I trying to think of that KMix thing but couldn't get it wrapped around my tiny head
<kai> when you wine somthing, where do the files go so I can delete them?
<itch_> Hello guys. I know this may actually sound lame, but I`m in a bit of trouble. I`m trying to mount a NTFS partition via fstab, so that all users from the "users" group can acceess it. So, in fstab file, my options are : auto,ro,gid=100 . But no good, because when I try to access the mounted nfts partiotion, I get "access denied". What did I do rong ?
<Admiral_Chicago> itch_: umask=0222 should be in your options
<kumamoto> 'access denied' huh? tried chaning ro -> rw (something has to be written when mounting it) I believe just my 2 c
<Admiral_Chicago> itch_: i'd try it my ways, as it will actually work, no offense kumamoto
<itch_> kumamoto : that it`s a NTFS partions. It can`t be written from linux.
<Admiral_Chicago> way*
<kai> does any one know where the files go when you wine them?
<itch_> Admiral_Chicago : It worked. Thanxs dude. One more question, if I may: what umask=0222 stands for ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no clue.
<kumamoto> itch_: I believe so why mount it and can't write it
<Admiral_Chicago> actually...i just woke up.
<Admiral_Chicago> so I couldn't give you a complete answer
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe after coffee :)
<CarinArr> there are ways of writing to ntfs but as far as i know it's sort of beta and not there by default
<kumamoto> ah
<CarinArr> and there are plenty of reasons why you'd want to mount read only drives
<kumamoto> crap I have been been giving crappy help here
<itch_> CarinArr : From what I know, there`s a way to write ntfs partitions from linux. But you can`t actually write (e.g. creating new folders, files etc). You can only overwrite a file with another file of the exact same size.
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kumamoto> ah for some reason I thought one could
<Admiral_Chicago> kumamoto: well you certainly can, but to do it safely is another issue
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<thoreauputic> ntfs-3g appears to be OK for those who use it - I don't use any windows so I can't confirm that
<CarinArr> umask=0222 means everyone can do everything apart from write (iirc)
<itch_> CarinArr : Aha. I see. Thanks :)
<kumamoto> phew thought I was going crazy
<smart_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<smart_> !font
<kumamoto> the ubotu link made it more clearer
<SmL9> Hey when I try to ./configure wine it gives an error
<smart_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smart_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SmL9> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<harmental> hey guys....
<harmental> how can set order in which programs are loaded at startup?
<SmL9> Hey when I try to ./configure wine it gives an error
<SmL9>  "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<apokryphos> SmL9: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Admiral_Chicago> SmL9: you need build-essential package
<Admiral_Chicago> most likely
<SixieKiller> hey
<SmL9> apokryphos: I have gcc
<SixieKiller> i'm trying to use the update manager to update to 7.04 and i was wondering why i have to add the extra repository if i have kde 3.5.6
<apokryphos> SmL9: doubtful, but you definitely don't have build-essential, which is what the FAQ tells you if you'd read it
<dwidmann> SixieKiller: because that's where the shiny brand new updater program and some other modified programs/libs are
<SmL9> apokryphos: Sorry but I can't see how that could help me...
<SixieKiller> dwidmann: yeah, but if i don't have kde 3.5.6 i only add http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but if i do i also have to add http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/?
<apokryphos> SmL9: it solves your problem?
<dwidmann> :s I'm not sure
<SmL9> apokryphos: Hey it's quite a lot, it's going to take me a while to read
<apokryphos> SmL9: ctrl+f -> compile
<dwidmann> SixieKiller: guess I should check ...
<SixieKiller> also, when i add the 2nd repositoy it adds a "junk" char to the sources.list and screwes it up, so i have to fix it manualy
<SixieKiller> dwidmann: nah, it's ok... i was just wondering...
<SixieKiller> thanks
<SmL9> apokryphos: aha
<SmL9> apokryphos: progress
<SmL9> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> =)
<BluesKaj> still can't figure why some apps/icons show in the taskbar after launch and not others...the settings lingo is so strange I don't know what a lot of them mean .
<dwidmann> SixieKiller: I know without addint the gb.archive.ubuntu.com when I ran the updates I got some sort of error, something along the lines of a bzip2 error on one of the files like Packages.bz2 or something
<dwidmann> (as in, I got that error from any other mirror)
<SixieKiller> the first gb.* one is ok, i guess it's the one that holds the updater
<SmL9> apokryphos: It took me a while to realize what you are saying... I've been using computers for ever but started with linux 2 days ago
<SixieKiller> i dunno why the kde one is needed
<smart_> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SixieKiller> welp... nevermind... let's hit the big "full upgrade" button
<apokryphos> SmL9: no worries; just read through the FAQ and the documentation and you'll be good to go 8)
<apokryphos> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<SmL9> apokryphos: Thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> this panel taskbar is frustrating
<crazy_penguin> Hello!
<JuJuBee> Where are the settings stored for changes to teh kmenu?  I made a custom submenu and I wish to give it to all my students' accounts.
<Appears> hi everybody :)
<apokryphos> JuJuBee: probably ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker and ~/.kde/share/config/kicker*
<joaquin> donde estan los espaoles
<JuJuBee> apokryphos : so If I copy the entire .kde folder to their directories, that should cover it? or is that not good to do?
<apokryphos> JuJuBee: well you'll be copying _all_ your kde settings, probably not what you want
<apokryphos> just copying that folder and those two config files should really do it
<apokryphos> * settings includes Mail, by the way
<joaquin> os sabeis la pagina donde aya espaoles
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Appears> I got some question..I want to compile a 2.4.34 kernel under kubuntu...when I want to execute make  menuconfig , it tells me, "Unable to find the Ncurses libraries" I was searching on packets-ubuntu, for  the librariers, and i havent found a packet thats called ncurses..there are packets, wich have everytime some expansion in the name..means that, I have to download the whole packets?
* apokryphos out
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Admiral_Chicago]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> Admiral_Chicago: you should not wear silly hat
<SixieKiller> dwidmann: humm.. i ran the upgrade, it downloaded a bunch of updates, and installed them
<SixieKiller> but no dist upgrade thingie popped
<dwidmann> SixieKiller: close it out, and do fetch updates
<SixieKiller> yeah, i did fetch updates
<SixieKiller> and ran the "full upgrade"
<dwidmann> it's finicky to get it to run the first time
<SixieKiller> when i do fetch updates again it shows no new updates
<dwidmann> You have to upgrade, close adept, open adept, fetch updates
<CarinArr> Appears: at a wild guess i'd say lib32ncurses5 (unless you're on a 64bit system)
<CarinArr> Appears: possibly lib32ncurses5-dev as well
<SixieKiller> ow, ok
<SixieKiller> there it goes
<CarinArr> actually libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev prbably
<SixieKiller> wow... 900 updates
<root___> Can u install kubuntu without cdrom or emulation?
<mrigns> root___: why are u logged in as root?
<root___> im transfereing my install from hda1 to hdb1
<root___> so im in init1 atm
<root___> a friend of mine wonders about the install.. i wonder how do i install grub on hdb1?
<root___> about the kubuntu install that is
<SixieKiller> has anyone tried installing ubuntu from a bootable usb?
<root___> is it possible to install kubuntu from within windows?
<root___> without emulation?
<BluesKaj> nope
<root___> ok
<root___> can vmware use a real partition?
<SixieKiller> yea
<root___> cool
<root___> thanks
<root___> cya
<SixieKiller> you'll see it when you configure a new hd for the virtual machine
<BluesKaj> partitioning the HDD for linux and linux-swap and ntfs if you prefer to dual boot windows and Linux , is your best bet bet . just running the install cd right out of the box is a hit a miss prprosition unless you've done it before and know what choices to make
<SixieKiller> do i need the linux-swap partition even if i have lots of ram?
<JuJuBee> apokryphos : doesn't appear to be the place...  Can't find any reference to the new folder I just created in the kmenu.
<BluesKaj> I'ts always good too have a swap of at leasy 500MB
<BluesKaj> least
<SixieKiller> but if, for example, i have 4 gigs of ram on a x86 box
<SixieKiller> will the swap ever be utilised?
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> i have 2 gigs of ram on this machine and still haven't gone into swap once
<dwidmann> SixieKiller: possibly, seeing as all of the RAM will eventually be used for a massive high-speed cache, but I doubt you'd need more than about, oh, 20mb of swap...
<JuJuBee> Anybody know why the kde configuration wizard comes up every time I log into kde?  I have run the wizard several times.
<kumamoto> mplayer is far much cpu intensive than vlc huh
<VSpike> Does anyone else find Konqueror too slow for use as a file manager, or is it just me (or my system)?
<kumamoto> might be u
<kumamoto> konqueror works wonders on my laptop
<VSpike> How long does it take to open?
<kumamoto> fast too
<kumamoto> flash
<VSpike> What's the spec?
<kumamoto> hardware spec
<VSpike> yah
<kumamoto> 1.6GHZ 512MB 60GB HDD
<ubuntu> hmmm
<CarinArr> VSpike: i don't have problems with it being slow.. i have problems with it refusing to work online in feisty but none apart from that;)
<ubuntu> this is a nice OS
<VSpike> kumamoto: thx. Hm. Mine is X2 4400+, 2GB
<VSpike> takes about 5 seconds to open and be fully ready
<SixieKiller>  maybe you have network drives?
<VSpike> SixieKiller: nope
<CarinArr> takes about a second and a half for me on first startup
<VSpike> Thats to open the "Conquer your desktop" holding page, not a file view
<VSpike> bout the same to open home directory
<VSpike> Wierd.  This is after I've just closed it too, so you'd expect it all to still be in cache, with 2G of RAM
<CarinArr> that is pretty odd
<VSpike> Yeah
<VSpike> Machine does seem a bit slow tbh
<SixieKiller> which version of kubuntu do you have?
<VSpike> edgy
<SixieKiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/64325
<SixieKiller> check this one out
<dickdastardly> is there anything I should chek to find out why my sound doesn't work? I've tried all the volume controls, but it doesn't seem to work still.
<SixieKiller> seems that both of the guys with the problem also had 64bit cpus
<mart81> is there a setting somewhere for resetting file permissions on flash keys?
<SixieKiller> dickdastardly: was your sound system detected?
<SixieKiller> try running lspci and see if it's there
* jarle is getting "Caught signal 11.  Server aborting" running the nvidia-legacy driver that comes with feisty, anybody else have this problem (the nv driver works fine though..)
<dickdastardly> the mixer window shows it as an intel ICH6. it's a laptop with an intel chipset, so I expect that to be about right
<dickdastardly> lscpi shows it as the same
<SixieKiller> dickdastardly: ok, let's try something
<SixieKiller> go to applications -> Sound and Video -> Volume Control
<VSpike> SixieKiller: interesting.  It's not exactly that, but may be related.  That seems to be a dual core problem
<SixieKiller> dickdastardly: you know what? ignore that
<VSpike> I do get a strange keyboard repeat problem sometimes as well, and I notice a similar but not the same keyboard problem is also mentions in that trhead
<SixieKiller> simply try openning the mixer and kill the "external amplifier"
<SixieKiller> VSpike: well... it's an opportunity to try the upgrade manager and switch to 7.04 :)
<VSpike> SixieKiller: hehe
<VSpike> What happened to "if you need a stable system, feisty is not for you?"
<SixieKiller> VSpike: well.. would you define your system as stable?
<VSpike> Slow and stable is probably better for me ... I use this system every day for work.  It's just annoying.
<VSpike> Yes, pretty much
<SixieKiller> well, if you use it from daily work, leave it alone
<SixieKiller> *for
<VSpike> It rarely does things to prevent me working
<VSpike> Xorg locks up now and then, and I occasionally have to reboot to get rid of that keyboard problem
<Ace2016> hi all
<VSpike> I'm running binary nvidia driver, and vmware kernel modules, so probably asking for trouble anyway :)
<Ace2016> any secure delete apps for xfs and ext3?
<SixieKiller> ow... i hate nvidia
<Ace2016> i love nvidia
<VSpike> funny.. most people hate ati :)
<Ace2016> and people using ati hate nvidia because they envy them
<fdoving> Ace2016: /usr/bin/shred, it's in coreutils.
<dickdastardly> right, Ext Amplifier gone, sound still absent
<VSpike> ati have better midrange cards at the moment, but the position swaps regularly
<Ace2016> fdoving: thanks
<VSpike> different for linux though
<fdoving> Ace2016: i have a nice .desktop file you can put on your desktop to have a nice "shredder" to drop files to shred at.. i'll try to find it for you. hang on.
<VSpike> I thought shred was not guaranteed to work with journalling file systems?  I assumed that was what the original question was about
<fdoving> VSpike: the -shred- will work. but it does not guarantee that the journal doesn't hold parts of the file contents.
<fdoving> VSpike: that goes for swap too.
<mart81> i experience file permissions resets after mounting a usb disk, is this new in feisty?
<dickdastardly> I must admit, having a desktop environment is a lot different to my xbox
<VSpike> fdoving: ahh.. thanks for the clarification
<fdoving> VSpike: to completely securely delete everything, you will need to shred the journal, and the swap space too.
<VSpike> fdoving: or other more physically destructive methods :)
<Ace2016> fdoving: it says that shred doesn't work on xfs and ext3 " The following are examples of file systems on which shred is not effective, or is not guaranteed to be effective in all file system modes:  log-structured or journalled file systems, such as those supplied with AIX and Solaris (and JFS, ReiserFS, XFS, Ext3, etc.)
<fdoving> Ace2016: exactly, because the journal might contain parts of the files.
<VSpike> Can anyone advise me if I could use a local IMAP server to store about 800Meg of email in about 100 folders?
<VSpike> What are the practical limits on it?  Would that be usable?
<fdoving> yes, why not.
<fdoving> there are no practical limits of imap-servers.
<VSpike> fdoving: whenever I've used a third party imap server, the performance has sucked.. even with small amounts of mail.  I wasn't sure if that was a general problem, or just bad implementation
<fdoving> VSpike: probably a bad implementation, i work with a remote imap-server, got ~30 folders with everything from a few houndred mails to ~50 000.
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> it's me or idsoftware.com is not working ?
<JuJuBee> What file perms *should * I use on the server for my students on their home folders?  I want them to have secure doc
<JuJuBee> 's
<JuJuBee> but also allow web access to their public_html folders
<fdoving> Ace2016: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/shredder.desktop - you need kgpg installed for it to work.
<VSpike> fdoving: ah okay thanks.. that's good.  I'm stuck with VMWare + XP + Outlook at the moment, love to ditch it.  That seems like a good way to get the data out of Outlook, by copying to local IMAP server.  Would also make mail easily accesible by remote ssh, and from my work laptop.
<fdoving> JuJuBee: 711 on the homefolders maybe?
<JuJuBee> should the group be same as owner?
<JuJuBee> then change group of public_html to www-data?
<VSpike> fdoving: I also need to keep the VMWare setup to sync a pocket PC, but that way Outlook will still be able to see the mail too, so if it's practical it should work well
<sandro__> hi all .. this might be offtopic .. i cant do vpn from my university (i suspect the firewall blocking ports) ... is it possible to "tunnel" vpn connections through ssh ?! (i could connect a linux box)
<VSpike> I think I'll need to use a local LDAP server for the contacts/address book, because outlook can use those too
<fdoving> JuJuBee: depends on your needs. you should not change the group of public_html to www-data, the files should be owned by the users and not writeable by the www-data user running apache.
<VSpike> sandro__: why not just tunnel whatever you want to run through vpn through ssh?
<VSpike> sandro__: vpn via ssh would be overkill.  Also, I don't think it would be possible using normal tcp tunneling because most vpn protocols use non-tcp packets
<fdoving> you can tunnel anything though ssh with netcat or similar tools.
<VSpike> then again, ssh keeps suprising me with all the neat stuff it does that I never knew about so I wouldn't be suprised to learn there's a neat trick
<JuJuBee> fdoving : so 711 on ~ and ~/public_html ? or 715 on ~/public_html
<sandro__> cause i need to get a lan ip .. i need to connect here and and there .. and we have a test.our.domain.de there so my first thought was/is get vpn running like i have at home (where i can define which ports are open)
<fdoving> JuJuBee: 711 on ~ and 755 on ~/public_html would probably be OK.
<fdoving> JuJuBee: maybe 700 on ~/docs or somehting.
<JuJuBee> I don't want other users to be able to open/browse someone else's docs...
<JuJuBee> I see...
<harmental> does anybody know how make Konversation (or any program for that matters) to be minimized as amarok?
<VSpike> fdoving: netcat looks great!  Another great tool i must remember
<JuJuBee> dont store docs in ~, create a subfolder with strict perms...
<fdoving> JuJuBee: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_intro/sect_03_04.html
<Ace2016> fdoving: so you mean as long as the jornal doesn't contain part of the file and i use shred then it will securely delete it?
<JuJuBee> thanks
<fdoving> Ace2016: yes, except shred doesn't delete by default, it just overwrite the contents. 'man shred' or '#shred' in kmenu -> run command. to read more about it.
<JuJuBee> I know how to set perms and what the numbers mean, I just don't know what they should be set to... What do people usually set them to?  Ubuntu creates a user and adds that user to the group called users.  Then changes the group on all users home dirs to users.  Do people usually change the group to be same as owner for home dirs?
<smart_> Hi
<smart_> Why when i do this sensors i ge this
<smart_> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<smart_> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<smart_> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<smart_> was compiled with sysfs support!
<smart_> For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
<mart81> anybody knows about ssh keys and too wide file persmissions every time you remount?
<mart81> it's disturbing me seriously
<Apollo^101> i messed with themes. i want to have the default theme of kde in kubuntu. how can i do it?
<Ace2016> fdoving: i think i'll shread all the disks and just start again
<VSpike> what was I saying about "stable"? :)
<busfahrer> Excuse me, somehow the OpenGL portion of my system has developed a crash habit. Now the question is, how do I deactivate my screensaver without going into the Screensaver window, because that makes X crash.
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: can you access the appearance settings from system settings?
<smart_> any idea how to solve this porblem
<smart_> with sensors
<sonoftheclayr> busfahrer: the only thing i can think of is to delete or change the config file, i don't know what it is or where it is but i can find out
<Apollo^101> sonoftheclayr,  yes. but i dont know which theme was the default one. i have tried all and no one is getting me to the previous
<smart_> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: someone help me out here, the default theme is plastik? widgets and window decorations is crystal
<Apollo^101> yes
<Apollo^101> sonoftheclayr, yes. but its not getting to the previous. totally i mean\
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: delete the config files if it really bugs you that much
<dickdastardly> anybody ever used xebian?
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: what doesn't change
<VSpike> OK memo to self.. don't run that program
<Apollo^101> sonoftheclayr, mouse. some othere effects
<Apollo^101> sonoftheclayr, how to del conf files? what will happen if i do
<VSpike> That's annoying.  Since the xorg upgrade, projectM crashes my x server
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: i had a bit of a look and couldn't find any specific theme related files, the best bet is to delete the .kde file in your home directory (make a backup first) but that will also delete the settings for all your kde apps
<VSpike> Are there any general benchmarking programs for kubuntu?
<Apollo^101> sonoftheclayr, the default theme is plastic. not kde classic? and appearence is crystal?
<VSpike> Takes up to 10 seconds around to open firefox, and load Google.
<ignacio_> buenas
<sonoftheclayr> Apollo^101: yeah styles plastic and window decorations is crystal (for edgy anyway)
<VSpike> Takes about 5 or 6 seconds to start konsole, till the prompt appears
<dickdastardly> i take it kubunto is quicker installed than running from the live CD?
<nixternal> Apollo^101: whatever you do, do not delete ~/.kde
<Apollo^101> nixternal, why
<VSpike> CPU is not loaded - idling at nearly zero.  And moving stuff around the screen, maximising and minimising, switching windows, is all fast enough
<nixternal> you can remove config files, and upon restarting they will get autocreated
<VSpike> dickdastardly: yes
<nixternal> Apollo^101: that is your entire KDE settings directory
<kristjan_> I have troubles with https://launchpad.net/ menu navigation with konqueror
<nixternal> you will loose all settings for 1, and 2 regeneration doesn't always work
<nixternal> kristjan_: what kind of issues, i use LP daily with konqui
<Apollo^101> nixternal, what the hell should i do now. i cant go to the default settings
<Apollo^101> plastic theme and crystall appearince. not giving exact
<nixternal> Apollo^101: what is the issue really quick?
<PhinnFort> how can i make (k)ubuntu load a module automatically when it boots?
<kristjan_> nixternal: I can't understand how should I click on them. they tend to disappear
<PhinnFort> now i currently have to modprobe prism54pci whenever i get in
<sonoftheclayr> nixternal: i did say that and i did mention back it up. it is the quick, easy and blunt solution to fix problems in kde you more than likely made
<Apollo^101> nixternal, i messed with thmes. now i want the defualt one.
<Apollo^101> plastic theme and crystall appearince. not giving exact
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> Apollo^101: can't you just change it via system settings?
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: whatever happened to your "Default" button?
<nixternal> ya
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: lower left corner of the screen, "Defaults"
<Apollo^101> nixternal, yes. but it doesnt goes exact as previous. mouse different. some other things and if it hit default. all the font goes 10 time biger with every thing black mode
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: you want the visual defaults?
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: hit alt+f2 and type in "kcontrol"
<PhinnFort> hit enter
<PhinnFort> under "appearance and themes" find Theme Manager
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, yes. ok
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: it should change everything
<PhinnFort> ok?
<PhinnFort> and now, i wonder how to make the init scripts load the "prism54pci" module automagically when I boot
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort,  i did that manually by the control center. no use
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: did you go to the control center, theme manager, click a theme and hit "ok"?
<Mena> What that suppose to mean FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found.
<Mena> ??
<PhinnFort> Mena: in what program?
<Mena> sensors problem
<PhinnFort> Mena: it looks like a kernel module isn't available
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, yes
<Mena> but i am using 2.6
<PhinnFort> Mena: it should be ignored by the program, since it probably is compiled directly in
<PhinnFort> Mena: what program is giving you that fatal error?
<Mena> PhinnFort, i did that command $ sudo modprobe i2c-sensor
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, is there a way to reconfigure all things. ?
<Mena> according to ubuntu help page
<PhinnFort> Mena: well, the help page is outdated
<PhinnFort> obviously
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: what do you mean by "all things"?
<Mena> hmmmm so what can i do
<jacknn> hello everybody. i need some help with connecting to the net. i have a working connection using the wireless manager but i can't connect through network settings. (it's a laptop)
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: you can change the name of the hidden ".kde" directory in your home, and login again
<PhinnFort> that should reset pretty much everything
<Mena> PhinnFort, it seems to be smilar to my prob if you remeber :)
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, wait
<PhinnFort> Mena: hum?
<Mena> a bout conectting to net
<PhinnFort> ah
<Mena> but finaly i did a clean installtion :)
<PhinnFort> it works now?
<Mena> yes ..strange haa
<PhinnFort> Mena: yeah, you must've messed up something seriously :P
<Mena> no i dont think so
<busfahre1> Excuse me, somehow the OpenGL portion of my system has developed a crash habit. Now the question is, how do I deactivate my screensaver without going into the Screensaver window, because that makes X crash.
<Mena> or maybe
<Mena> in any way
<Mena> what can i do in that sensors prob ?
<PhinnFort> Mena: can you do a "modprobe -l | grep i2c"?
<Mena> ok
<PhinnFort> busfahre1: you can delete the settings file
<busfahre1> PhinnFort: Which one?
<Mena> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> busfahre1: i'll track it down for you, ok?
<busfahre1> PhinnFort: That'd be great
<Mena> PhinnFort, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13886/
<Mena> PhinnFort, when i was usong fiesty it was working
<Mena> PhinnFort, using*
<PhinnFort> Mena: try to just skip that step in the help, ok?
<brzeszczot> hello
<Mena> PhinnFort, ok
<PhinnFort> busfahre1: see in the #kde channel
<brzeszczot> i have problem with wine
<PhinnFort> good you're finally admitting it
<PhinnFort> that's the first step
<Mena> PhinnFort, ok but  about what step ?
<Mena> PhinnFort, last one
<Mena> or what
<PhinnFort> Mena: what are you following?
<Mena> PhinnFort, now nothing :D
<PhinnFort> who told you to do that modprobing?
<Mena> PhinnFort, you !
<bal> Halo, Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe Desktop gendert(KDE)  ,aber Will ich  in Deutsche Sprache bleiben.?gibst dafr eine Lsung
<PhinnFort> Mena: when?
<PhinnFort> !de bal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de bal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !de | bal
<ubotu> bal: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jhutchins> Mena: You installed the lmsensors package?
<PhinnFort> is there a domino package available for Kubuntu somewhere?
<kristjan__> to make things clear - http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1877/snapshot7xd8.png  I'm talking about this menu navigation
<PhinnFort> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Mena_> PhinnFort, sorry i was disconected
<Mena_> PhinnFort, what last line you see from me ? :)
<PhinnFort> Mena_: happens to me all the time...
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort,  http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/2529/snapshot2ss1.jpg the mouse is now black. it was white by default. the names at right are now one in white stip and other in black. font size of icons is changed. many other changes. of size of windows and settings.    is there a way to make every thing back to default . or reconfigure.
<kristjan__> PhinnFort: install kdebase-dev for a start
<Mena_> PhinnFort, ok :)
<PhinnFort> [16:47]  <Mena> PhinnFort, you !
<Mena_> PhinnFort, ok
<jhutchins> Mena: You installed the lmsensors package?
<PhinnFort> [16:39]  <PhinnFort> Apollo^101: you can change the name of the hidden ".kde" directory in your home, and login again
<Mena_> PhinnFort, from sensors i get this ((((( Can't access procfs/sysfs file Unable to find i2c bus information; For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors was compiled with sysfs support! For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'! ))))
<Mena_> jhutchins, i did
<Mena_> jhutchins, and i also installes some libs
<PhinnFort> kristjan__: ?
<Mena_> installed*
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, which name should i change .kde to?
<PhinnFort> Apollo^101: just "kde" maybe
<PhinnFort> so you can easily copy over config files again
<PhinnFort> that you want back
<kristjan__> PhinnFort: for compiling stuff (kde themes)
<Apollo^101> PhinnFort, what will it do
<PhinnFort> kristjan__: i know;)
<jhutchins> Mena: Did you run the sensors-detect script?
<Mena_> yes
<Mena_> and i answer all by yes
<jhutchins> Mena: Did it create /etc/init.d/lm_sensors?
<PhinnFort> !domino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> the ubuntu wiki page on compiling should be updated with info on CMake, the future today
<Mena_> jhutchins, no i didnt
<Mena_> jhutchins, OHH SORRY
<Mena_> jhutchins, i dont know
<jhutchins> Mena: Look.
<Mena_> jhutchins, but it ask me to add some lines
<Mena_> and i said yes
<jhutchins> Right, that was creating the aliases in modprobe.
<jhutchins> you should now have /etc/init.d/lm-sensors.
<Mena_> ok
<Mena_> So why it didnt work !
<jhutchins> sudo /etc/init.d/lm-sensors restart
<Mena_> ok
<Mena_>  Setting sensors limits...                                             [fail] 
<jhutchins> Not a real problem...
<Mena_> OK
<jhutchins> Mena: sensors
<PhinnFort> what is the default widget style for kubuntu feisty?
<Mena_> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<Mena_> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<Mena_> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<Mena_> was compiled with sysfs support!
<Mena_> For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
<Mena_> POLYESTER*
<PhinnFort> ok
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: you tired?
<harmental> hi...can anybody try to play this: http://espectador.com/_dyn/mediaNode/go.php?SID=&id=91541
<harmental> feedbacks are more than welcome....
<Chr1831> hi
<Chr1831> how come when i save my menu none of the changes take affect?
<jhutchins> Mena_: Your motherboard is not fully compatible with the version of lm-sensors you have installed.  You can work through the sensors detect script and sensors documentation to try to get the correct settings for your chipset; you will need to use google to find specific details.  You can also try reinstalling lm-sensors, and making sure your kernel and sensors packages are up to date.
<sh4rk0> hello
<sh4rk0> #kubuntu_fr
<Mena_> jhutchins, ok and i have a previous ner of kernel since last updtae coulb be that  the prob
<Mena_> version*
<Mena_> update*
<jhutchins> Yes.
<Mena_> and i am using the last one
<Mena_> ok i will remove it
<jhutchins> Mena_: You can have multiple kernels, just add the new one.
<Mena_> jhutchins, i am using it or what you mean by add
<sh4rk0> sorry, we here is url of channel kubuntu french ?
<Chr1831> any help for me?
<sh4rk0> sorry for my english
<Mena_> !fr >sh4rk0
<Mena_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mackie> #ubuntu-pl
<bronze_1_9> heh
<bronze_1_9> no #ubuntu-fr?
<mackie> ops sorry yeh
<PhinnFort> #ubuntu-no
<PhinnFort> since we're doing advertising
<sh4rk0> thks :)
<zak> on 7.04, i'm getting errors when i try to install some things - 404's on stuff like libgamin0... is it likely that this would be a temporary thing, fixed by an apt-get update and re-trying?
<Chr1831> how come when i save my menu none of the changes take affect?, ive saved it a dozen times and still no changes :-\
<Mena_> Chr1831, your kicker
<Chr1831> whats wrong with my kicker?
<Mena_> Chr1831,  i am asking
<Chr1831> if kicker = menu then yes
<Mena_> Chr1831,  in any way ty this killall kicker then do kicker
<Mena_> in terminal :)
<clau85> hi all. got a problem: in which boot file do I have to write in order to run a command as root. I have to do a "chmod 666 /dev/null" everytime I (re)start my computer
<Chr1831> how do i kill all kicker?
<Chr1831> and this has happened to me no matter how many times i reboot :-\
<Mena_> no no no
<Mena_> Chr1831, ohhh ok
<Chr1831> i am running kubuntu 7.04
<Mena_> Chr1831, so you dont mean your kicker i dont know ;-\ but if you mean editting the panles and the kicker menus i do commmands i give you
<Mena_> Chr1831, for 7.04 use ubuntu +1
<Mena_> Chr1831, #ubuntu +1
<Chr1831> ubuntu +1?
<Mena_> Chr1831, for 7.04 use ubuntu+1
<Mena_> Chr1831, sorry :)
<Mena_> Chr1831, this for beta versions
<Mena_> Chr1831, and for kubuntu and ubuntu
<Chr1831> where is the kicker menu config?
<Mena_> i gues your (home/$user$/.kde/conf
<Mena_> i gues your then search for it as i guess
<Mena_> i am not sure
<VSpike> Aren't those free smiley ads so cute?  I love those little guys. Hey look, a little soldier!  And a red guy!  Haha. that one's sticking his tongue out!
<Mena_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Mena_> How to renistall plz
<Mena_> what is the option
<SixieKiller> uh... simply install it again?
<Mena_> no
<Mena_> bec its telling me its the newest ver ...etc
<Mena_> and i want to renistall it i guess there is a command
<jaevel> Hi All
<SixieKiller> you want to reinstall ubuntu, right?
<Mena_> Thanks i get it form man
<Mena_> no no
<Mena_> an app
<SixieKiller> ow...
<Mena_> from*
<SixieKiller> well, you can apt-get remove xyz and install it again
<Mena_> yes
<Mena_> :)
<jaevel> can any1 tell me why i cant re-install kubuntu-desktop from my cdrom?
<VSpike> or apt-get install --reinstall
<Mena_> ok
<jaevel> i get the error package has no candidate
<lara> hey all
<jaevel> hi
<Mena_> Thanks :)
<jaevel> please anyone?
<Mena_> jaevel, you cant install it from the cd
<jaevel> oh? thats what i was told to do last night?
<jaevel> how do i get the network card to work again?
<Mena_> jaevel, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jaevel> cant network card is not working anymore
<Mena_> but this will use your conection
<Mena_> hmmm
<jaevel> i tried sudo apt-cdrom to add cdrom
<luis__> kubuntu-es
<jaevel> but i dont know what to install for eth0
<luis__> http:/kubuntu-ees
<luis__> please
<Mena_> jaevel, you Netcard normally reconginze by ubuntu/kuuntu
<VSpike> !es | luis__
<ubotu> luis__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jaevel> yes, was working fine untill i uninstalled cups and other tcp stuff...
<Mena_> jaevel, hmmm ok so ask any one else :)
<jaevel> now on config screen, i dont see the eth0 anymore
<jaevel> you dont know??
<Mena> Sorry :)
<jaevel> ahh, thanks for the help!
<erikja> !k3b | erikja
<SixieKiller> jaevel: try "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Mena> never mind
<SixieKiller> wild guess :)
<Mena> jhutchins, hey
<jaevel> ok.. let me try real quick....
<Mena> jhutchins, my hhdtemp senosr is working ...i sthat strange or naormal
<Mena> normal*
<jaevel> i get file not found ifconfig? whats the path?
<aaroncampbell> How do I format a drive as a single partition?
<fdoving> jaevel: /sbin/ifconfig
<jaevel> ty!
<SixieKiller> humm... now that's weird
<jhutchins> Mena: Sounds about right, it sounds like a part of the package isn't working - there are usually two chips in the set, and you might have half of it working.
<Mena> jhutchins, hmmm ok
<jhutchins> jaevel: Any time you're doing some thign that affects the system you'll need to use sudo.
<jhutchins> !sudo | jaevel
<ubotu> jaevel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | jaevel
<ubotu> jaevel: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<luis__> hola
<luis__> algien me podria ayudar con una particion de ntfs
<jaevel> i still cannot find /sbin/ifconfig??
<jaevel> i used command sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up
<SixieKiller> jaevel: i suspect that something bad happened to your system
<jaevel> oh no!!!
<jaevel> no way to recover?
<SixieKiller> "ls / -la"  looks normal?
<jaevel> never done that what would it show?
<jaevel> whats -la?
<SixieKiller> the directory structure of your root dir
<jaevel> ahh, hold...
<dromer> gaahh, I have a big video-clip database from VJing, but it's all encoded in midvid, and now I can't use the clips under linux, does anybody know how I could play them again? :(
<SixieKiller> -l is for list, that is - show all of it in a list
<SixieKiller> and -a is for 'all'
<SixieKiller> you see more than 10 dirs?
<jaevel> yes
<jaevel> it boots into desktop...
<SixieKiller> hum..
<jaevel> thats where am now...
<SixieKiller> try "find /sbin | grep ifconfig"
<jaevel> ok... hold...
<VSpike> jaevel: also try "dpkg-query -s net-tools"
<jaevel> find found nothing...
<jaevel> ok, 1 min VSpike...
<VSpike> jaevel: interested in the second line - "Status"
<jaevel> says "Purge ok not installed"
<VSpike> jaevel: oops :)
<SixieKiller> heh
<jaevel> can i get it back?
<jaevel> am i done?
<VSpike> jaevel: you should be able to install packages manually from CD
<jaevel> i tried, but it will not load anything from cd.. well at least maybe i dont know what pkg to install
<jaevel> all i know is to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jaevel> that works when the net is running?
<jpetso> can anybody tell me how I can share some directory just with simple read access, no password prompt for the computers that want to access the share?
<luis__> aqui tienen mas canales en espaol?
<jpetso> i just don't seem to grasp all that Samba stuff
<VSpike> jaevel: you need to find the package on the CD.  Something like: find /media/cdrom -iname 'net-tools*'
<jaevel> i need net-tools install then... is that the pkg name? can i sudo apt-get install net-tools?
<VSpike> jaevel: you could try that, if your CDROM is set as a source
<VSpike> !es | luis__
<ubotu> luis__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jaevel> let me try...
<BluesKaj> Is it necessary to have kubuntu-desktop installed if one already has the latest KDE ?... I wish the Fiesty test site was clearer on the subject
<jaevel> is there a shortcut (mirc) for the jaevel:?? or do i just have to type is out...?
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: i don't think so
<jaevel> hmm
<VSpike> jaevel: you're using mirc?
<jaevel> yes
<VSpike> In pretty much every client ever, you just type the first letter or two and hit tab
<jaevel> ahh, got it.. thanks!
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: they have had a feature freeze, haven?t they?
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at upgrading to fiesty in a few weeks when the official release is ready and I don't wany any broken pkges due to some oversight on their part
<jaevel> VSpike: i dont think it want to load anything from the cdrom?
<lara> Is Kmail able to receive my yahoo mails?
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: i think you need kubuntu-desktop installed to upgrade
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: use the app in the topic
<PF-Away> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<lara> s Kmail able to receive my yahoo mails?
<BluesKaj> doesn't KDE contain kubuntu-desktop ?
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: kubuntu-desktop is, afaik, just a meta-package depending on all the applications needed for a fully functional KDE desktop, as the kubuntu devs see it
<BluesKaj> PF-Away ...that's why I'm asking ...I was checking out the app in the "topic" ...that's what led to my question
<aaroncampbell> How do I format a drive as a single partition, but NOT select a mount point? (I want to format it, mount it to a temporary location, and then move all of /home over, and mount it at /home from now on)
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, mkfs.[ext2|ext3|minix|msdos|vfat] 
<jarle> Using image-view in konqueror, is it possible to open the selected picture in fullscreen, and not just show a scaled down version of the image?
<BluesKaj> well, PF-Away I have some kofficelibs problem which also involves krita , which in turn requires other older libs that i don't have due to the recent KDE upgrade...so I guess I'm in dependency hell as far as Fiesty is concerned
<PF-Away> heh
<jaevel> where would the pkg be on the cdrom??
<jaevel> what path?
<jaevel> VSpike: you know where the net-tools might be on the cdrom?
<Yorokobi> jarle, switch to the gwenview viewing method
<Yorokobi> jarle, in Konqueror, click View > Viewmode and select gwenview
<VSpike> jaevel: I'm not sure about this, but I think you can do "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: do I first need to partition?  And how do I know which device it is?
<VSpike> jaevel: that should tell apt about the cdrom as a source of packages
<Yorokobi> Yes and yes
<jarle> Yorokobi: somehow I don't have that menu-item??
<VSpike> jaevel: if the result of that looks promising, try the apt-get
<Yorokobi> jarle, 'sudo apt-get install gwenview' should take care of that
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, IDE? SATA? USB?
<jarle> Yorokobi: Gwenview is already installed...
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: SATA RAID though a 3ware card (Kubuntu should only see one device...just not sure what it will be)
<trentina> per l'italiano?
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, /dev/sd? probably ... fdisk -l might tell you
<chijin> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u155/conquerearth/sata.jpg
<CarinArr> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trentina> ok thank you
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: fdisk -l did nothing
<Yorokobi> jarle, not sure ...
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, try it as root (sudo fdisk -l)
<aaroncampbell> That did it: Disk /dev/sdb: 1999.9 GB, 1999957393408 bytes
<aaroncampbell> thanks
<Yorokobi> np
<Yorokobi> jarle, which Kubuntu release are you using?
<aaroncampbell> now I'll just partition with fdisk?  And then mkfs to format?
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, yup, and then you can mount it wherever you want
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, 2TB will take a while to format :)
<jarle> Yorokobi: feisty
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: took a while to build the RAID too
<Yorokobi> jarle, ah ... they may have moved it. You could ask in #ubuntu+1
<jaevel> VSpike: i will try that again.. i have to go, be back in about an hour... if i dont see you then, Thanks so much for the help!!
<jarle> Yorokobi: can not remember seeing it in earlier version of konqueror, I thought it was a new option?
<dromer> so, can anyone help me get this codec for linux? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HACNu3ERyQ&mode=related&search=
<dromer> oeps, sorry, wrong link :S
<dromer> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Midvid_JPEG_Video_Codec.htm
<Yorokobi> jarle, what I described is what I have in edgy ... I just remoted to my feisty box and will check momentarily
<PF-Away> where can i find changelogs for packages in kubuntu?
<VSpike> jaevel: no prob
<fdoving> PF-Away: like changelogs.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net ?
<PF-Away> fdoving: oh, nice;)
<PF-Away> fdoving: can't seem to find the changelog for konqueror...
<PF-Away> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/
<fdoving> it's kdebase.
<PF-Away> ok
<Yorokobi> jarle, you may need to open an image before Konqueror gives you the option to use gwenview. The procedure if feisty is the same for edgy. View > View Mode > Gwenview
<aaroncampbell> how can I see what FS's are on my current partitions?
<ian_> hello all. If    lspci | grep VGA   only shows you 1 graphics card, it that a hardware level or is it simply software not detecting it ? thanks
<ranjan> check /etc/fstab with an editor
<SixieKiller> or "sudo fdisk -l"
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, fdisk -l ^^^
<aaroncampbell> SixieKiller and Yorokobi: fdisk -l shows "Linux" "Extended" "Linux Swap" etc...but not "ext2/3" "ReiserFS" "XFS" etc
<aaroncampbell> the latter is what I want
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, one way is to check dmesg
<aaroncampbell> Nevermind, I found it:  "System Settings"->Advanced->"Disk & Filesystems"
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, the girly way.  the man's way is to go through tons of obscure commands looking for what you want :)
* Daisuke_Ido giggles like a schoolgirl
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, how can one truly learn without obfuscation? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: a very wise observation on obfuscation
<PF-Away> how can one learn without serious amounts of pain, is the real question
<Daisuke_Ido> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Daisuke_Ido> lovely :\
<jarle> Daisuke_Ido: might be problems downloading some packages?
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, you don't _really_ need to update every day--or several times daily. Even if the opportunity presents itself.
<Daisuke_Ido> adept crashed on top of that.
<dromer> what is a good aplication for seeing what codec an avi is encoded in?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: once every couple days, usually
<llutz> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> 105 upgradable packages is a pretty fair amount
<jarle> seems like "sudo apt-get update" are having problems connecting to one of the repos today...
<Yorokobi> Every time I see someone mention adept I become more and more convinced of how inept it is.
<Daisuke_Ido> quite punny
<Yorokobi> punny? Yes. True? Very.
<boggystudios> how do I get the 2.6.15 kernel headers?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using the 2.6.15 kernel?
<boggystudios> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  should be in the repos then, i would imagine
<boggystudios> I typed apt-get install linux-kernel-headers but it installed 2.6.11 headers
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> did you compile the kernel yourself?
<boggystudios> no
<jarle> boggystudios: "sudo apt-get update" first maybe?
<boggystudios> I updated this morning
* ArchLuCcifer is away: Gone away for now.
<fdoving> boggystudios: you want 'linux-headers-generic' iirc
<fdoving> !away | archluccifer
<ubotu> archluccifer: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<llutz> anyone who has a spca-tools (webcam-tools, spcaview, spca-gui) -feisty.deb for me?
<HymnToLife[] > boggystudios, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ArchLuCcifer> k
<ArchLuCcifer> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ca/424139
<Daisuke_Ido> is this normal?
<boggystudios> thanks HymnToLife, you are officially awesome
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, it is insomuch as it happens to me too
<Daisuke_Ido> then it set up a new version
<Daisuke_Ido> then told me it couldn't configure kdm because my kdebase-bin is too new :\
<AMorozov> Hi there
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's where adept broke
<Daisuke_Ido> all better now
<AMorozov> I'm trying to make modprobe to run setpci before it loads rhe mode (snd-au8830)...
<AMorozov> ... and, it seems, that init process in my KUbuntu-6.10 is broken somehow...
<JuJuBee> I have an account on a server with UID 1002 and my local account on my laptop is UID 1000.  I wish to mount my home dir from server locally so I can edit files with local apps rather than doing everthing with console.  How do I accomplish this?  Is is too dangerous to change UID on my laptop to  match my UID on server?
<PF-Away> JuJuBee: man mount
<boggystudios> what do I type in to get standard C compiler libraries?
<AMorozov> at least a common pattern: echo "install snd-au8830 /usr/bin/setpci -d '<device_id>' <required_data>; /sbin/modprobe --ingore-install snd-au8830 $CMDLINE_OPTS" > /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-au8830 doesn't help...
<Mr^B> Hi: Anyone any good with the nvidia drivers, having a bit of a problem?
<dromer> !fourcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fourcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> boggystudios: sudo apt-get install gcc
<boggystudios> It says that gcc is installed
<mrigns> i think sudo apt-get install build-essential should do the trick
<Yorokobi> boggystudios, or 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' if you plan on building things from source
<boggystudios> sweet
<Yorokobi> AMorozov, what are you trying to do/accomplish? or: what are you having a problem with?
<AMorozov> Yorokobi: I have to set certain PCI bus bits for my sound card (Vortex 2) before its module is loaded.
<AMorozov> Yorokobi: otherwise the card hangs shortly after it was initialized.
<jhutchins> AMorozov: I believe you can set that up in the modprobe.d files.
<jhutchins> I've never had to use those features, but I've seen them documented.
<AMorozov> jhutchins: I also thought so :-). I even prepared and executed the command like that above.
<jhutchins> AMorozov: Just a matter of finding the correct syntax and location.
<Yorokobi> AMorozov, http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg09647.html
<Yorokobi> AMorozov, its a known bug according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92895
<AMorozov> jhutchins: it even works when I run it from command prompt (that is if I manually run 'modprobe snd-au8830' I got a correct result)
<jhutchins> kubuntu totally missed the sound on my old IBM Thinkpad.
<AMorozov> Yorokobi: yes, I know that its a known problem, and I workarounded it long before my first Ubuntu installation.
<AMorozov> The problem I'm describing not with the hardware problem, but rather with my inability to workaround it using Ubuntu module-init-tools.
<jhutchins> AMorozov: So did you edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<jarle> "sudo apt-get update" hangs at "99% [7 Packages bzip2 0] ", any ideas how to debug this? Shouldn't there be some kind of timeout if a repo is not available?
<AMorozov> The problem is that the file I created inside /etc/modprobe.d/ works Ok when I manually invoke modprobe, but /somehow fails/ during the system bootup process.
<clau85> hi all. got a problem: in which boot file do I have to write in order to run a command as root. I have to do a "chmod 666 /dev/null" everytime I (re)start my computer
<Yorokobi> AMorozov, http://archives.mandrivalinux.com/newbie/2002-06/msg01787.php -- I'm not sure if this will work with Ubuntu but it may be worth a shot
<AMorozov> jhutchins: no, I created /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-au8830 instead.
<AMorozov> jhutchins: and checked it with manual invocation of modprobe: lsmod | grep au8830; [nothing here] ; modprobe snd-au8830; [check results] 
<jhutchins> AMorozov: It could be that alsa-base is overwriting that file.  I would try modifying alsa-base.  Comment out the current call for the au8830 module and replace it.
<AMorozov> Yorokobi: thank you. /sbin/setpci -d '12eb:*' 40.B=ff is exactly the command I have to execute. And, well, I've been doing it for a long time, about 5 years or so ;-)
<Yorokobi> Its not as easy to help someone who has already done his/her homework :)
<jarle> Yorokobi: It seems like the "Image view" I have in my konqueror is actually Gwenview (It has the same look and same filter as found in gwenview) But how do you make it show the image in fullscreen? In Gwenview I just press "f", but that doesn't seem to work from konqueror?
<AMorozov> jhutchins: well, maybe... although currently my alsa-base doesn't mention vortex at all, I'll try to move that command there... just a moment.
<AMorozov> jarle: have you tried konqueror own fullscreen mode (<F11> or smth similar) ?
<Yorokobi> jarle, is Ctrl-Shift-F what you're looking for?
<AMorozov> jarle: by the way you may choose what renderer within konqueror to use for a particular within content.
<jarle> Yorokobi and AMorozov: No, this just display konqueror in fullscreen, I want to show one single image in fullscreen..
<Yorokobi> jarle, gqview
<atidem> ciao!
<Yorokobi> forget Konqueror :)
<AMorozov> ok, bye
<jaevel> VSpike: are you still there?
<computer432> any one good with knoppix
<jarle> Yorokobi: I have found Gwenview to be my favourite image browser, but I would like to have a usable image view in konqueror as well..
<niro> bien le bonjour!
<jaevel> any1 else know how i can install net-tools from cdrom?
<mario> hola a todos/as
<mario> hola
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | mario
<ubotu> mario: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, will there be an instructions page for Fiesty install by internet , can't seem to locate one ?
<mario> !es | Admiral
<ubotu> Admiral: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PF-Away> !hi | mario
<ubotu> mario: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, well, there's the adept way as listed in the channel topic ... or you could manually change your sources.list from edgy to feisty and 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get -f -y dist-upgrade' but that tends to be problematic
<mario> hi you all
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, or are you looking for a net-install CD similar to what Debian offers?
<BluesKaj> no, Yorokobi , I previously upgraded from dapper to edgy by an internet install with help from a few ppl here and I really didn't any probs , so i thought I'd do it again
<mario> I'm only testing. This is my very first time in Konversation. Thanks folks. Bye!
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, technically, both options I first mentioned are "internet installs" as they use the net to grab the packages that are needed.
<BluesKaj> I'm little more familiar with the nomenclature now so , I think I can accomplish it relatively pain free by an internet install
<softmaster> i have a simple request
<BluesKaj> ok Yorokobi , perhaps downloading the Fiesty official release and burning it to cd would be good .Yes, then it would look for updated pkges on the repos ,which would be good :)
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, the CD will nuke your current install
<softmaster> i recently installed a new HDD
<computer432> dangit whats the command to copy a folder, and all files with then that folder?
<DaSkreech> computer432: cp -r
<softmaster> and i want to mount it every startup with kubuntu
<softmaster> its partitioned and formatted
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<softmaster> with FAT32 file system
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaSkreech> softmaster: ^^^
<Yorokobi> softmaster, do you know what /dev/ location it is? ('sudo fdisk -l' can tell you)
<softmaster> yes i can
<softmaster> Yorokobi,it give me a table
<Yorokobi> softmaster, which one has VFAT|FAT32 as the file system?
<softmaster> hda1 through hda9
<Yorokobi> do you want to auto mount all of them?
<softmaster> yes
<Yorokobi> softmaster, 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab'
<softmaster> but with disabling dosfck
<softmaster> ok
<softmaster> whats next?
<Yorokobi> softmaster, then add /dev/hdaX        /mnt/X  vfat user,auto     0       0
<Yorokobi> where X is /dev/hda[1-9]  and /mnt/[uniquename] 
<Yorokobi> softmaster, you'll have to 'sudo mkdir /mnt/[uniquename]  before it'll work
<lxuser> Hello, Is there anybody out there who can help me with my soundproblems? I us Kubuntu 6.10. I had the same problems with Suse 10.1.Please look: www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=20580
<softmaster> Yorokobi, can i ask a stupid question
<Yorokobi> softmaster, ask away
<softmaster> where exactly to add them in the file
<Yorokobi> the end
<softmaster> in the begging
<softmaster> * begining
<Yorokobi> one entry per line at the end of the file
<softmaster> or the end
<softmaster> ok
<BluesKaj> Hey DaSkreech....  I don't want to wipe out my current setup , so I guess a network install/upgrade is in order :)
<Yorokobi> softmaster, it should look similar to http://pastebin.ca/424243 at the end of your /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Gonna test Feisty?
<MarkCh> hi room. can anyone tell me how i can record sounds i am currently playing to another file? i am trying to record a part of a movie.
<kraut> did anybody tried wpa2 with knetworkmanager?
<Yorokobi> softmaster, unless one of the partitions is Extended, then you don't want to try to mount it
<BluesKaj> no , jhutchins , just planning ahead you might say :)
<Yorokobi> kraut, yes
<kraut> Yorokobi: did it worked?
<Yorokobi> kraut, yep
<kraut> i am using wpa2 personal with aes on a linksys access point and don't get a connection :/
<jhutchins> softmaster: This might be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Yorokobi> kraut, knetworkmanager has some DHCP issues but it works when it works :)
<kraut> Yorokobi: any idea what i could check?
<kraut> Yorokobi: wpa is working with TKIP, but not wpa2 with aes
<softmaster> thanks guys
<Yorokobi> kraut, I've only tried WPA2 with TKIP
<kraut> my AP only could wpa2 personal with AES
<kraut> wpa2 mixed with TKIP could be possible, but then i could also use wpa1
<kraut> Yorokobi: is there any special log-file for this tool?
<kraut> hmm, wpa2 with TKIP is also not working
<Yorokobi> kraut, /var/log/syslog logs some stuff but I don't know if knet..man.. does
<kraut> knet man does?
<Yorokobi> and by "stuff" I mean relevant entries.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, are you testing fiesty ?
<Yorokobi> knet..man.. == lazy typing of knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> or anyone ?
<jhutchins> No, right now i'm testing edgy on an old laptop.
<BluesKaj> right , how's it running ?
<jhutchins> Not very well.
<kraut> Yorokobi: yep, same shit like with wpa_supplicant :(
<BluesKaj> bummer
<jhutchins> This system had Mandrake 9.1 on it - pretty close to 5 years ago - and it ran fine.
<eXistenZ> firefox is kinda heavy on KDE
<jhutchins> kubuntu's really slow.  Took over an hour to run the initial updates after the install, which took like eight hours.  Doesn't detect the sound system at all.
<eXistenZ> jhutchins: slow?
<jhutchins> eXistenZ: The only thing heavier than Firefox is full-bloat Mozilla.
<jhutchins> eXistenZ: Very.
<BluesKaj> trouble is FF is setup to run IPv6 in edgy and one has to blacklist it and reset it to IPv4 to run faster : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Actually, that's nothing to do with FireFox.
<Yorokobi> Has disabling IPv6 actually helped anyone though? I've never done it and I have had zero DNS lookup delays.
<BluesKaj> yeah, all browsers
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: It will slow down anything that has ipv6 compatibility.
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, it sped things up considerably on my pc
<VSpike> jaevel: any luck?
<softmaster> guys how do i disable dosfsck from scanning my drives?
<aaroncampbell> I want to use a separate drive for /home.  I formatted it (reiserfs), and moved all of the contents of /home into it.  Then I mounted it at /home.  How can I make sure that it stays there on reboot (otherwise...things will be REAL messed up)?
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi, btw which browser are you using ?
<Yorokobi> FF
<aaroncampbell> I used the admin tool in system settings, and it generated this in fstab: /dev/sdb1 /home auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<jhutchins> softmaster: Why?
<BluesKaj> why reiser ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ext
<softmaster> because it makes problem with may file names
<softmaster> it misses it up
<jhutchins> softmaster: So don't run it.
<Yorokobi> softmaster, dosfsck has to be manually run
<softmaster> it runs automaticaly
<softmaster> no
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: That's not quite correct, note that you have auto, noauto, auto.
<softmaster> it runs automatically on the startup
<jhutchins> softmaster: What are the numbers at the end of your fstab entries for those partitions?
<softmaster> 0
<jhutchins> 0 0 ?
<softmaster> ya
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, they're for dump and pass options
<jhutchins> Not sure why it would run then, ubuntu being helpful like windows again
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, sorry ... mis-read :)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You probably want auto,rw 0 0
<clau85> hi all. got a problem: in which boot file do I have to write in order to run a command as root. I have to do a "chmod 666 /dev/null" everytime I (re)start my computer
<softmaster> jhutchins,should i change the numbers to pass checking
<softmaster> or 0 0 is correct
<jhutchins> softmaster: 0 0 should disable checking after a certain number of mounts.
<Daisuke_Ido> the he**?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: so something like this: http://paste-bin.com/11336 (making sure it's in the right place, etc...that is my fstab)
<jhutchins> softmaster: I suppose you could rename dosfsck.
<softmaster> how?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you ever need to mess with /dev/null?
<Yorokobi> clau85, 'sudo mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3' then 'sudo chown root.mem /dev/null'
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Make that ... auto defaults,auto,rw 0 0
<softmaster> jhutchins,how?
<clau85> Yorokobi: will this be permanent, i.e. I do it just once and remains like that?
<jhutchins> softmaster: sudo mv /sbin/dosfsck /sbin/chkdsk
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: fixed: http://paste-bin.com/11337
<Yorokobi> clau85, should be, yes. Let me know if it gives you a load of errors. You may have to mount it rw, delete it, then make it again :)
<clau85> I can't create it now cause it exists
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: I think that should work.  Ubuntu uses a lot more settings than most systems do.
<clau85> wait
<clau85> got it :)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Make the change, then sudo mount -a to make sure it works.
<Yorokobi> clau85, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=178660
<aaroncampbell> first unmount it?
<clau85> sais: root.mem invalid user
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: No need to, you're just checking for syntax errors.
<Yorokobi> clau85, use root.root instead of root.mem
<aaroncampbell> "sudo mount -a" said absolutely nothing...I assume that's "no errors"
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Yep.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: thanks.  I'll restart soon enough, and hopefully that will help.
<clau85> Yorokobi: thanks, it worked. now I'll have to wait 'till next reboot
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: help make sure it works that is
<Yorokobi> clau85, np. Thank Google too :)
<clau85> Yorokobi: I tried google too, but ... I queried it wrong probably
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html for future reference.
<SubOne> Adept says that it is locked and can't install anything, but I don't know that any adept processes are running. How can I unlock the DB?
<Photon> i have a problem with KDevelop
<Photon> aclocal
<Photon> make: aclocal: Command not found
<Photon> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Photon> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Photon> restart kubuntu
<Photon> lol
<SubOne> I restarted and even tried shutting down completely, nothing
<Photon> maybe its downloading updates...
<SubOne> behind my back?
<Yorokobi> !fix adept | SubOne
<ubotu> SubOne: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Photon> can anyone help me with my problem?
<SubOne> which one lol
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> i have a problem with KDevelop
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> aclocal
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> make: aclocal: Command not found
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Photon> this one lol
<SubOne> oh its a bot command ok lol
<Photon> lo
<Photon> ll
<Photon> lol
<Photon> can anyone help me?
<Photon> hellooo anyone out there?
<Photon> "i guess ther all dead"
<Photon> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SubOne> that seemed to unlock it ty
<jsubl2> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Photon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Photon> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Photon> problem with KDevelop
<jhutchins> !ask | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>aclocal
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>make: aclocal: Command not found
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monos
<Photon> i get this error
<Photon> span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>aclocal
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>make: aclocal: Command not found
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monospace"><img src=warning ></span>make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Photon> <span style="font-family:Monos
<Yorokobi> !spam | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Photon> am not spamming
<jhutchins> Photon: Ok, don't repeat, and if you're going to past more than a line or two use the pastebin.
<khaije1> does kubuntu have joystick support out of the box w/ 6.10 ?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<khaije1> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> khaije1: Depends on what hardware you have, but it should.
<jhutchins> Photon: what are you doing when this error occurs?
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> i have a problem with KDevelop
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> aclocal
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> make: aclocal: Command not found
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Photon> [21:12]  <Photon> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Photon> so...what should i do?
<khaije1> hey jhutchins, how are ya? It's a logitech usb controller, i used it on dapper, but i don't remember if i had to change anything first...   :-/
<Photon> just compiling and runing
<BluesKaj> can you read Photon ?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Photon> ok ok
<jhutchins> Photon: Why are you installing from source?
<Photon> what do u mean?
<Photon> i want to run hello world program,
<khaije1> brb
<Photon> ive just installed kdevelop
<jhutchins> Photon: Ok.
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, I think Photon is trying to compile within Kdevelop, not built the app itself
<Photon> this is what i get when i build http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13913/
<jhutchins> Photon: I would guess you don't have everything installed.
<jhutchins> Yorokobi: Yeah, I gather that.
<Photon> then whats missing
<jhutchins> Photon: Well, I don't code myself, but
<jhutchins> !build | photon
<ubotu> photon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> That should give you the packages you need to have installed.
<Photon> okay...
<Yorokobi> !info aclocal
<ubotu> Package aclocal does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<aaroncampbell> Is there some sort of graphical Samba configuration tool?  Or should I just manually edit the smb.conf file?
<aaroncampbell> I'm used to CentOS, and with no gui...but the kubuntu smb.conf is pretty different...missing a lot of the things I usually see (such as a place to define the workgroup, the server string, etc)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: It's called swat, accessed through http.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: if you want a workgroup then just add it in
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: yeah, I guess I'll have to...there seems to be quite a few parameters I'm used to setting that are gone.
<cpk1> although I find it hard to believe that "workgroup=" has just *disappeared*
<Yorokobi> cpk1, or it is intentionally omitted
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: grep -i work /etc/samba/smb.con doesn't show it
<tarelerulz> it would seem that adept does not install twm right
<aaroncampbell> I think it's something that is in all the RH distros (RHEL, Fedora, CentOS), but Ubuntu doesn't seem to include it
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I added swat, but http://localhost:901 seems to get nothing
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: it still has a section to put in workgroup
<Apollo^101> how can i change the logo saying "kubuntu" and the background picture in kubuntu kde login time?
<cpk1> # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<cpk1> followed by 2 blank lines
<Apollo^101> at kubuntu login. when x windows start
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: try cping /usr/share/samba/smb.conf to your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jaevel> VSpike: nope.. wont let me load net-tools from cdrom....
<Apollo^101> can any one help please ?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, K > System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager
<Photon> how can i decrease the disk cache?
<Photon> its eating all my memory
<Photon> lol
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, i need to change the logo saying "kubuntu" theres no optoin in login manager for theat
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, during boot or after KDM starts?
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, when i enter my pasword. at login. theres kubuntu writen.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, when x windows start
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> my new laptop is almost here :-) so now i am debating ubuntu or kubuntu
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, K > System Settings > Splash Screen
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, no no no.. not the splash screen. it comes after that.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, where you put your login name and password. there..........
<cpk1> Apollo^101: before or after you enter your login information?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Apollo^101: the log-in screen?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, okay, look for kdm-related packages in adept
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Apollo^101: oh yes i want to change that too, kubuntu login is ugly
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, There's something that lets you change what you're looking for ... maybe its in kcontrol
<Apollo^101> cpk1, not before. not after..           its right where i enter login name and paswrod
<Apollo^101> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, yes
<cpk1> Apollo^101: install kdmtheme
<Apollo^101> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, :)
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, no. its not in kcontrol
<Apollo^101> cpk1, whats kdmtheme
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Apollo^101: theoretically it is in kcontrol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it just doesn't properly work
<cpk1> Apollo^101: install it and then run kdmtheme
<cpk1> Apollo^101: kdmtheme is what does what you want done
<Apollo^101> and guys. how do i install ubuntu theme in kde?
<Apollo^101> cpk1, ok
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, use gdm instead of kdm
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Apollo^101: ubuntu desktop?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> gdm?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktopo
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop*
<cpk1> Apollo^101: after you install it you can get stuff from kde-look.org and usually kdmtheme can use them without you unpacking them
<Apollo^101> cpk1, got it!
<cpk1> Apollo^101: good luck, I have to go to class
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, why use gdm instead of kdm
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> cpk1: isn't kcontrol capable of changing the login screen theme too?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, no Kubuntu logo with gdm
<Apollo^101> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, yes. the theme only. not d top envirement. i want to stay on kde
<soulrider> with kcontrol you can change the login screen
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> soulrider: how come even when changed it retains the kubuntu login tho?
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, sory. i didnt get you
<soulrider> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: dunno, but you should be able to change it
<soulrider> maybe you hit cancel instead of OK :P
<Apollo^101> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, how to install the ubuntu theme in kde
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> soulrider: maybe i suck at life :-(
<soulrider> nah
<luckyone> can someone suggest a wireless card for a desktop that is 'easy' to setup in Kubuntu?
<luckyone> I bought a USB stick that is just terrible
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, sory. i didnt get you
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, which part?
<Apollo^101> <Yorokobi> Apollo^101, no Kubuntu logo with gdm
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, gdm is the Gnome equiv of kdm.
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, ok. but iam using kde. it wont work i gues.
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, I wouldn't suggest it if it wouldn't work
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, oh. ok :) thanks
<Apollo^101> thanks all. checking out
<aaroncampbell> in Fedora/CentOS/RHEL, when I would edit something like smb.conf with vi, I'd get color coding.  I don't get that in Kubuntu.  Is there something that offers it?
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, in vi/vim ':colorscheme <yourchoice>'
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, you can copy /usr/share/vim/vimrc to ~/.vimrc and play with the vimrc file, too
<aaroncampbell> what colorschemes are available?
<aaroncampbell> or where are they stored?
<aaroncampbell> conf and config are "Not Found" as color schemes
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, use tab to cycle through the available schemes
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, :colorscheme <tab>
<emacla> Is there any good C++ IDE's for linux?
<aaroncampbell> hmmm, thanks, but I just get :colorscheme ^I^I^I^I^I^I
<computer432> any one know much about klpoxxi on live mode?
<qsu> emacla: try kdevelop
<computer432> i mean knoppix
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, that's odd. Are you remoting from a RHEL/CentOS box to a Ubuntu box?
<emacla> qsu: Ok
<computer432> when I try to view a large file resource, or copy something to my usb flash card the screen disapperasd, but I see a us logo?
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: nope...I'm logged into the Kubuntu box, using vi in konsole
<qsu> emacla:  aptitude install kdevelop
<Yorokobi> very odd
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, en-US keyboard layout?
<aaroncampbell> emacla: also, eclipse can do nearly anything with plugins
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: should be
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, well, elflord is an easy-to-see schema
<emacla> aaroncampbell: I don't like eclipse...
<aaroncampbell> emacla: can't blame you...just offering.  The only thing I like it for is Javascript in web development, using aptana.
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: E185: Cannot find color scheme elflord
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, maybe its a vim thing. sudo apt-get install vim-full
<qsu> and emacla are you installing it
* Yorokobi never uses the original vi
<FreeWolF> hello
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: now if I do sudo vim ____  I can do :colorscheme <tab> to see the options...but when I choose something like elflord, nothing changes
<belfist> Hi everyone ;)
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, try :syntax on
<aaroncampbell> that did it
<aaroncampbell> now default looks like what I'm used to
<darryl_> in KFTP Grabber there is an option in the site setup that sais "Local Directory" - is this where on the file system you want to navigate to when you connect to a site?
<Yorokobi> darryl_, on your local file system, yes.
<emacla> Wich is the best place to get themes for KDE? kde-look.org?
<belfist> Hey, I,ve got a problem with my amarok. I cant apply any other skins than the orginal one:(
<darryl_> Yorokobi: anyting special i need to do to make it work?  When I connect to a FTP site, the local file system does NOT navigate where I specified in the site setup
<Yorokobi> darryl_, I've never used it. Setting an initial local directory to somewhere on the local system is sort of a de facto standard in gui ftp programs.
<darryl_> Yorokobi: yea  it does do that by default, howerver it seems that this setting is supposed to override that and go on the local  filesystem where you specify
<darryl_> Yorokobi: I dont really see what else this setting can be for??
<Dunkelschub> Whenever I log in under my one account, once everything finishes loading, my keyboard stops responding, however, under the new account I just made, everything works fine, any suggestions?
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<[Relic] > Anyone use hplip that knows what all the numbers mean?  :)
<darryl_> Dunkelschub: something wrong with your xorg conf?
<Dunkelschub> if it was my xorg, wouldn't it have a problem with all users, not just the one?
<Yorokobi> darryl_, that would affect all users
<cox377> under windows when i go to a linux share it asks me for the full user name and password of the share and then i get fullaccess, is there anyway of doing that before linux boxes??
<darryl_> actually yea makes sense
<cadkins> cox377 : what do you mean "doing that before linux boxes"???
<Yorokobi> Dunkelschub, 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebackup' (where ~ represents the home dir of the problem user) then log back in as the problem user. If that works then there was a problem with the user-specific KDE setup
<darryl_> cox377: you need to have a user account with the same credentials on your Windows and Linux box
<K`zan> Is there any way to get a log (dialog box for the updater is not copyable) of what caused the updates to fail here two days running?
<cox377> cadkins: sorry i meant between linux boxes
<Dunkelschub> kk Yorokobi, I'll try logging in as the other user now
<Yorokobi> K`zan, use 'sudo apt-get upgrade' from konsole, it'll spit everything out for you to see
<cadkins> cox377 : so you want to create a share between two linux boxes?  Have to use Samba for that.
<cox377> cadkins: basically, i have 2 linux boxes and a windows box. i've tried and failed in mounting the samba drive on my file server properly so all the file editing i do i have to do from windows
<cox377> cadkins: i've got samba all installed
<Yorokobi> cadkins, cox377 samba is for linux<->windows
<darryl_> it can also be used for linux to linux
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Thanks!  Will do.
<cox377> how do i gain full access between this kubuntu box and my other linux file box
<darryl_> cox377: you can use samba if you like
<darryl_> cox377: I do that on my Kubuntu box
<cox377> darryl_: i've already got samba installed, i can get full access but i want full read/write access between L-boxes
<cadkins> cox377 : OK.  I have the same thing.  Linux fileserver and such.  I just created a link to it in my home directory.  smb://<linuxboxname>/<username>
<cox377> cadkins:by doiung that does it give you full access?
<cadkins> cox377 : might have to chmod the directory to 777
<Yorokobi> cadkins, cox377 sshfs is a better solution
<Yorokobi> than samba
<cox377> Yorokobi: whats sshfs?
<cadkins> Yorokobi : just a suggestion to use samba really.  easiest way to get linux and windows to talk together ;)
<Yorokobi> sshfs is a filesystem client based on the SSH File Transfer Protocol. Since most SSH servers already support this protocol it is very easy to set up: i.e. on the server side there's nothing to do.  On the client side mounting the filesystem is as easy as logging into the server with ssh.
<cox377> cadkins: lol i have windows and linux working fine, it's linux and linux i've got the problem withg
<Yorokobi> cadkins, cox377 this is for linux<->linux though, yes?
<cox377> Yorokobi: yup
<Dunkelschub> Yorokobi: that didn't fix it
<Yorokobi> Dunkelschub, I don't know then
<K`zan> Configuration file `/etc/udev/rules.d/25-dmsetup.rules'
<K`zan>  ==> Deleted (by you or by a script) since installation. -  Just install the package maintainers version (Y or I) ?
<Yorokobi> K`zan, yes
<K`zan> I know I didn't delete it :-).
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Thanks very much!
<Yorokobi> K`zan, you're using feisty, right?
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Yes Sir.
<Yorokobi> K`zan, good, that means they finally fixed that. Its been missing until now :)
<cox377> Yorokobi: i think i just need to work out how to fully mount the linux drive to my kubuntu box
<cadkins> cox377 : ok.  See if you can just open up konq and do smb://<linuxbox>/<username> and see if it will let you in.  Like I said, might have to chmod the directory to 777.  I did it a while back but I can't remember what all I had to do.  LOL
<jeroen__> hi all i just installed 6.06lts and i installed totem to watch movies but i wont get it to work it says " No Uri handler implemented for "dvd" can someone help me?"
<Yorokobi> cox377, there are a lot of ways to do that. Samba, NFS, FUSE/SSHFS, probably others
<cox377> cadkins: what do you mean user name?
<cox377> smb://<linuxbox>/ by doing that it brings up the drive
<smile> hi linuxians ..
<cox377> i have full read access just not write
<smile> how can i install nvidia driver on ubuntu Dapper ?
<K`zan> Installing new version of config file /etc/udev/rules.d/25-dmsetup.rules ...
<K`zan> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-13-generic - err, that is not the one for the custom kernel I built ??  Use that in place of the initrd.img I built?
<william> Hi all, does anyone know a good program for my DVBT card. I'm using WinTV-HVR-1100.
<emacla> I has two harddisks. One with windows xp & one with Kubuntu. Can i move a file from the windows to the kubuntu hard drive? Without start windows and upload it on the net, or a usb-stick or anything?
<cadkins> cox377 :  ok, you will probably have to chmod the directory to 777
<cox377> cadkins: what do you mean by that mate?
<smile> i tried apt-get nvidia-glx nvidia-common-kernel but the Xserver didint work !!
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Is that the fix for the failing USB stuff on boot?
<Yorokobi> K`zan, I dunno. I would guess no as I have not had USB problems with feisty
<jeroen__> hi K'zan can u help me with totem? i inserted a dvd but it wont play it?
<cadkins> cox377 : sorry.  If you open a terminal and type sudo chmod 777 /home/<username>
<computer432> how do i copy all files from a directory
<computer432> to another?
<Yorokobi> K`zan, but my lack of problems are not conclusive
<william> smile just download NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run and run it
<K`zan> Yorokobi: It seems to have built an update to the initrd.img which is the one for the stock kernel do I use that one rather than the one I built when I made the custom kernel?
<cox377> cadkins: done
<cadkins> computer432: sudo cp * -R /your/new/directory
<cox377> cadkins: what next mate?
<smile> william: and it works with Compiz ?
<cadkins> cox377 : see if you have write access now
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Mine failed on boot, but were OK if unplugged / replugged later on.
<emacla> How do i write less than and greater than signs?
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Or at least then show up in usbview.
<computer432> cadkins: so
<cox377> cadkins: when u say user name do u mean for this kubuntu box or the fileserver?
<computer432> sudo cp * -R /from/directory /to/direcotory ?
<cadkins> cox377 : fileserver box
<Yorokobi> K`zan, I have no idea. I've not had a USB device plugged in (except my mouse, which hasn't had a problem) during boot.
<cadkins> computer432 : yes
<cox377> cadkins: chmod: cannot access `/home/XXX': No such file or directory
<william> smile: I'm not sure but it also has an uninstall
<emacla> How do i write less than and greater than signs?
<Yorokobi> computer432, no
<qsu> yo buddy
<smile> william: thx alot
<cadkins> cox377 : are you on the fileserver?
<Yorokobi> computer432, cp -R /from/* /to
<cox377> cadkins: nope the kubuntu box
<qsu> emacla: how is kdevelop
<jeroen__> cox377 chmod +x and then the program ;)
<william> smile you're welcome I just hope it works right away
<cadkins> on a terminal type sudo ssh <ip of fileserver>
<Yorokobi> emacla, context please? The obvious answer is to use the <> on the keyboard ...
<cadkins> enter and then do the username and password for the fileserver
<luckyone> anyone in here use a WMP54G, I am thinking about buying one for my midtower
<cox377> cadkins: connection refused
<william> Hi all, does anyone know a good TV program for my DVBT card. I'm using WinTV-HVR-1100.
<Yorokobi> cox377, you can't ssh as root (sudo ssh)
<Yorokobi> cox377, in ubuntu
<emacla> Yorokobi: They doesn't work! They works just fine with windows. Maybe because it's a microsoft keyboard...
<cox377> cadkins: sudo ssh 192.168.XX is what i did
<cadkins> cox377 : sorry mate.  take out the sudo part
<cadkins> cox377 : ssh 192.168.xx.xx
<Yorokobi> cox377, ssh username@remotehost
<Yorokobi> cox377, if the user name is different
<cox377> yuo still connection refused for ssh 192
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Lucky you :), I'm not sure it really is a problem, but usb errors are reported on boot and until you unplug/replug they don't show up in usbview.  Once up and running all seems to be well though.
<srecko> hello
<smile> william: how to install a *.run file ?
<jeroen__> hi srecko
<cox377> cadkins: yorokobi it all comes out as connection refused
<K`zan> Now to figure out what to do about the initrd.img that it built that isn't the one I am using, perhaps I just need to run the updater on mine.
<Yorokobi> K`zan, I _am_ using an older mouse (the original Intellimouse Explorer) so it may be a non-issue
<K`zan> :-)
<cadkins> cox377 : might have to hop on the fileserver and install ssh.  It *might*  not be installed.  I thought it was by default but could be mistaken
<Yorokobi> cox377, is openssh-server installed on the destination machine?
<cox377> i thought it was, i'm sure i've ssh'ed it before
<cox377> Yorokobi: once installed does it start by default?
<Yorokobi> cox377, it should unless there's a config problem
<cox377> let me go c
<cox377> brb
<jeroen__> hi Yorokobi can u help me watch dvd with totem?
<Yorokobi> jeroen__, totem? Try xine or kaffeine or vlc
* Yorokobi won't touch totem with a 10m pole
<jeroen__> Yorokobi: ive installed gstrreamer
<jhutchins> jeroen__: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<BluesKaj> yeah, totem seems buggy in the later versions
<emacla> Anyone? How can i write the greater-than and less-than signs!?
<Letze> hiya all.
<Yorokobi> jeroen__, go with mplayer for streaming
<emacla> The "ordinary" key on my keyboard doesn't work.
<yvonne_> Yorokobi: its cox377
<eigentard> How can I edit ktorrent?
<eigentard> like... what program do I use?
<yvonne_> Yorokobi: sshserver was it?
<Letze> some help is needed if someone has a little time
<jeroen__> well if i startup mplayer and start avd it freezes
<cadkins> yvonne : openssh
<Yorokobi> yvonne_, the package is called openssh-server (or the meta package of just ssh)
<frojnd> hello can someon tell me whats the repository that inclueds skype (I am running skype)
<Letze> my java installation does not work with konqueror
<eigentard> guys, what program can I use to edit other programs? :X
<yvonne_> installing now, and it should auto run and be detectable from my other bopx
<Yorokobi> yvonne_, auto start, yes. Auto detect by other box? no. SSH doesn't work like that.
<Daisuke_Ido> what program can you use to edit other programs?  like how?
<cox377> Yorokobi: what do i have to do to get it to start then?
<Letze> someone can help me?
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose if you're modifying FOSS, you can use vim
<cox377> Yorokobi: ok i'm in : )
<Daisuke_Ido> edit the source and recompile
<Yorokobi> cox377, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd (start|stop|restart)
<eigentard> Daisuke: I want to play around with ktorrents code
<eigentard> what do I use to do that?
<Yorokobi> eigentard, download the source package
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<eigentard> ah
<Letze> eigentard: kdevelop +Qt bilder
<cadkins> cox377 : you can also see if it's running by : ps aux | grep sshd
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<cox377> cadkins: i'm in mate
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<cox377> user@user
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<eigentard> so download the source, play with it in kate, then recompile it?
<cadkins> cox377 : sudo chmod 777 /home/<username>
<cadkins> should do the trick
<Letze> my java installation seem sto fork. If I type Java -v:
<Letze> java version "1.6.0"
<Letze> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Letze> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<Yorokobi> eigentard, that's the essence of it. yeah
<SilentDis> hello :)
<eigentard> hrm
<dasickis> everytime i restart my computer all my previously used applications start again is there a way to disable this?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yorokobi: am i the only one thinking this is going to end in tears?
<cox377> cadkins: ok cool, it went through
<darryl_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Yorokobi> Daisuke_Ido, or a build that fails :)
<cadkins> cox377 : should have full read / write access now
<Letze> but konqueror does not run the applets
<eigentard> I don't see any ktorrent source package
<cox377> cadkins: unfortunatly not mate, access denied
<Daisuke_Ido> eigentard: what exactly are you wanting to do to ktorrent?
<cadkins> cox377 : did you add the user to samba?
<Letze> some hints please?
<Daisuke_Ido> that you can't do with options already in the software
<cox377> cadkins: sorry mate what do you mean?
<cadkins> cox377 : well I guess you did since you can access it from winders
<emacla> How do i write the less than & greater than signs in kubuntu? The 'ordinary' key on my keyboard don't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> emacla: set your keyboard to the right layout
<cox377> cadkins: lol is that one chalanging?
<cadkins> cox377 : did you do sudo smbpasswd -a <username> ??
<frojnd> what's the feisty chan??
<frojnd> !feisty irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !feistyirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feistyirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> frojnd: #ubuntu+1
<Yorokobi> emacla, the "ordinary" keys should work. Open kate and type each key individually, perhaps you're using an alternate keyboard layout
<cox377> cadkins: under filebox ssh or under my own kubuntu box?
<Letze> please, if someoone here can't hel me can someone tell me an address for konqueror on irc?
<jarle> in konqueror, when i select to movie files and select [Open with mplayer] , how can I make it start mplayer with the two files as arguments, and NOT start two instances of mplayer_
<Daisuke_Ido> i can tell *buntu is gaining popularity
<cadkins> cox377 : you have a user already on the fileserver so now you have to add a password for that user to be able to user Samba.  just do the SSH thing and do sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Are you logged into the windows system as aaroncampbell?
<Yorokobi> cox377, cadkins I think you guys are working on two different things. cox377 are you working with SSH or Samba now?
<cadkins> cox377 : on the fileserver via ssh.
<SilentDis> Letze: this is #kubuntu, we can probably help you with most things.  what is your question/problem? :)
<cox377> cadkins: user name being the kubuntu box
<cadkins> Yorokobi : he got SSH running and is using from one linux box to the other
<Letze> oh Silent: can't run Java applet in konqueror
<cox377> Yorokobi: im in ssh
<Yorokobi> cadkins, then why are you talking samba still?
<Letze> but Java correctly installed
<Yorokobi> Letze, downgrade to sun-java5-* instead of sun-java6-*
<emacla> Yorokobi: Wich keyboard model should i use?
<cadkins> Yorokobi : after samba is install and everything, you still have to add the user to Samba.  Correct?  *THAT* is why I am still talking about samba
<Letze> ah, it was only a version problem?
<SilentDis> Letze: i've personally not done anything like that, i tend to use firefox (swiftfox, actually) as my browser.  I believe that if konquerer encouters a java app on a webpage, it should work though.  are you trying to run a local .jar or something?  you might wanna check out !java info bit too, to make sure everything you need is installed :)
<Daisuke_Ido> emacla: where are you located, and what keyboard layout do you use?
<Letze> for downgrading there is an apt-get downgarde command? :)
<Yorokobi> cadkins, okay but chmod 777 /home/someone is incredibly bad form
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: no, the username is Aaron D. Campbell ...or something like that
<emacla> I just got it to work.
<Letze> Ok Sileny
<cox377> cadkins: ok i ran sudo smbpasswd -a admin
<cox377> and i go this
<cox377> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user admin. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<cox377> Failed to modify password entry for user admin
<SilentDis> Letze: you can type "silent" and <tab> and it should auto-populate my name.  works for anyone.  see !tab :)
<emacla> Hurray! I can write < >
<Letze> SilentDis:
<Letze> Oh! Thankyou! First time on IRC
<SilentDis> Letze: nt :)
<Letze> Great!
<Letze> Thankyou SilentDis: first try to downgrade.
<cox377> cadkins: guys?
<Letze> SilentDis: how can i downgrade a package ?
<SilentDis> Letze: in the ubuntu/kubuntu chatrooms, if someone says something with a ! in front of it (like !tab, !java, etc), if you need more info, type that in on a line of it's own, and ubotu (the all knowing infobot) will give you more info :)
<Yorokobi> Letze, you have to remove it
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: Is there something in that smb.conf that makes it so you have to have the username aaroncampbell to browse the shared contents?
<Letze> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Yorokobi> Letze, downgrade can be read as remove and install older version.
<cadkins> cox377 : sorry, @work ;)  don't user admin or root.  You have an account on the fileserver right?  something like cox377? or something?  Use that
<Letze> Thank you all!
<SilentDis> Letze: Yorokobi is correct.  remove the package, then use synaptic/adept to select an older version to install
<ubuntu> hello. I have 2 dual headed cards on my new kubuntu work box. I have come to install the os and thought i had better do a   lspci | grep VGA           It only shows 1 graphics card. Do you think the problem is the LiveCD or would it be a hardware issue/bios   ??? Thanks all
<Letze> You're precious!
<cox377> cadkins: sorry mate i donmt have an account on the fileserver
<cox377> when i say a file server its just a linux box with a load of files on a linux box
<SilentDis> ubuntu: are you running 2 PCI-e cards in sli mode?
<Yorokobi> Letze, there are separate packages for Sun Java 1.5 and Sun Java 1.6. A lot of java apps won't work on 1.6 so its better (for now) to use 1.5 (sun-java5-* in adept/synaptic)
<crazy_penguin> Good night to all1
<Letze> My version is 1.6. I am downgrading. Now I try!
<srecko> crazy_penguin, good night
<chewychomp> im goin nuts, i switched nvidia cards 5700 to 5200 and i cant get nvidia-glx to work - completely removed, then reinstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels and restricted driver manager, i reconfigured xserver with -phigh and a regular reconfigure...what else can i try?
<ubuntu> SilentDis: No, but i have the motherboard configured to run two cards. Note: i am going to make a multiseat setup were each user has a graphics card. Does this mean i would need sli ? I   thought i only needed sli if i wanted to run 2 cards together for more graphics power. Thoughs ?
<cadkins> cox377 : there has to be at least one...
<SilentDis> ubuntu: the whole SLI setup is only for more graphics power yes.  i've never seen a 'multiseat' setup... 1 'puter, 2 keyboards, 2 mice, 2 monitors...  thus 2 users, right?
<ubuntu> SilentDis: Yer
<SilentDis> ubuntu
<SilentDis> ubuntu: I can see how that would work, though i've never done anything like it myself.  sounds like an interesting project for me to play with sometime.  ;)
<ubuntu> SilentDis: I have just bought. E4300, 4gb ram, 2x nVidia 7600, 2 dell 24 inch monitors for this project
<ubuntu> SilentDis:  As you can image, i am keen to get it working. :)
<chewychomp> lol for school kids?
<SilentDis> ubuntu: wow, nice setups for the users of said boxen :)  may i ask what 'end result' you are attempting to achieve?  is this for a business or school environment, or simply a 'for fun' project at home?
<ubuntu> SilentDis: ASk away. Its for a work@home studio type thing. Exiting stuff
<ubuntu> sp
<SilentDis> ubuntu: as it is, the most i've ever done in such realms is to setup small diskless thinclients and had a decent machine running everything in a closet :)
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: Sorry, my battery backup freaked out, and I lost power to everything plugged into it (even though we didn't have a power outage).  Did you reply to my question about needing to be aaroncampbell in windows?
<ubuntu> SilentDis: cool
<chewychomp> im goin nuts, i switched nvidia cards 5700 to 5200 and i cant get nvidia-glx to work - completely removed, then reinstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels and restricted driver manager, i reconfigured xserver with -phigh and a regular reconfigure...what else can i try?
<SilentDis> ubuntu: i shouldn't say 'diskless' i guess.  they had 256mb CF drives to boot off of, run an xserver, and connect to a remote xclient.  they worked GREAT, were totally silent, and it was just about the easiest 'network' in the world to administer. I was sad to hand it off to the IT guy at the hotel I built it for!  lol
<Letze> SilentDis, Yorokobi: i've purged Java 1.6 and installed 1.5 but seems that now there's nothing like /usr/bin/java
<SilentDis> !envy | chewychomp
<ubotu> chewychomp: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<ubuntu> SilentDis: nice! i am going to try and put the rig under the stairs and run extender units via cat5 cable.
<aaroncampbell> chewychomp: Does this affect you: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<SilentDis> off to the day job for me.  take care all!
<Yorokobi> chewychomp, is the 5200 a GeForce2 ?
<chewychomp> 5200
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<chewychomp> oh no
<Yorokobi> I'm going to guess no
<chewychomp> not legacy
<Flying_Eagle> if any official kubuntu-dev is reading now: id suggest dropping https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuNewsletter
<Flying_Eagle> brb
<Yorokobi> chewychomp, k, that's where I was headed but you seem to be on top of it
<chronos> hi all
<wilman> when i set a output plugin in amarok or xine like : pcm.duplicate it resets to default after restart
<wilman> what to do?
<aaroncampbell> chewychomp: did you check that link I sent?
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<chewychomp> ya, i dont know if it has to do with that
<jarle> Any reason why the linux-source is installed as .tar.bz2??? Why would I want to have it installed in the form of an archive??
<aaroncampbell> chewychomp: what happens when you do: sudo locate wfb
<chewychomp> finds it
<aaroncampbell> chewychomp: do you get "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so"
<Yorokobi> jarle, the kernel source packages gives you the .tar.bz2 from kernel.org. There's nothing in the source package to "install"
<chewychomp> yes
<jarle> Yorokobi: it does not include patches by the ubuntu staff?
<aaroncampbell> chewychomp: then that won't be it...That was the problem with mine...
<Yorokobi> jarle, I dunno ... based on the package description I would guess no
<aaroncampbell> I don't know much beyond that
<jarle> Yorokobi: You would need the source for your current running kernel to compile the nvidia drivers for example..
<DarkED> hey all, I have a small issue ... my screen isn't centered. It's a laptop so it SHOULD be centered :)
<DarkED> there's a small black space on the left and half the 'X' on the top right corners of maximized windows is cut off
<DarkED> is there any way i can manually center it? I'd say it's about 10 pixels off
<jarle> Yorokobi: according to the package description it DOES include ubuntu's patches..
<Yorokobi> jarle, the desc I read didn't *shrug*
<jewfro-Macabbi> I've got a kde problem, my main user cannot start kde, "cannot open kstartconfig", but my other user can...
<lm_> hey there can anybody give me a helping hand.... ive just formatted an old windows disk via gparted in gnome... how am i going to "mount" so that i can use it like another home dir?
<jhutchins> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<mono555> hi
<jhutchins> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jhutchins> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.8: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<dasickis> !info suspend
<ubotu> Package suspend does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LiveKubuntu_ian> Any reason why lspci | grep VGA only shows a single card when there are two graphics cards plugged in ?
<dasickis> !info suspend2-userui
<ubotu> suspend2-userui: user-space interfaces for software suspend2. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.3-1 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Buron> Hi, I'm trying now 7.04 beta and can't find a solution that works for my problem, I get an "can't access tty"
<Buron> this happens in the boot proccess of the live cd
<solo> Hey
<solo> I'm on step 5/6 of the live CD install, and it seems to be taking a very long time to load up the partition, It doesn't normally act like this, anyone know why?
<junocdx> Can anyone tell me if there are any good ATI drivers yet?
<solo> what card?
<junocdx> radeon x700
<solo> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<solo> its in there
<junocdx> does it work?
<solo> should do
<solo> its thier official drivers
<junocdx> I havn't used linux in so long I've forgotten everything I knew...
<solo> lol
<N6REJ> <N6REJ> hi folks, I got an update notification from the updater today and after it started installing its throwing an error  with "/etc/udev/rules.d/25-dmsetup.rules"  It wants me to tell it if it should keep my current config or what
<N6REJ> What should I tell it?
<LiveKubuntu_ian> How would i go about telling the LiveCD about a second graphics card?
<chewychomp> why?
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, use konsole and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' adept chokes on that update because you need to answer a question that it doesn't (but should) know how to handle
<Powerking89670> How do I force a device to unmount....
<Powerking89670> my CD Drive is being a bitch
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, or say yes :)
<N6REJ> Yorokobi: roger, thats where I'm at.  ty.
<chewychomp> i dont think u can use sli w/o nvidia-glx, and u ussually cant use nvidia-glx w/o installing
<solo> Omg !slap installer, it just doesn't wanna work =/
<N6REJ> ok, now gotta reboot :(
<N6REJ> brb
<jaevel> I have the live cd running currently, is there a way i can save the net-tools pkg to the HDD?
<Powerking89670> Ok, whats the command to restart the desktop and its icons?
<chewychomp> can=cant
<mistknight> hi, I'm using edgy and sometimes when I login I get "SDP failed to start"
<Buron> still can't boot the damn cd... seems it's a common problem....
<mistknight> a couple of times before the message goes away
<DARPA> .
<DARPA> nick RS
<Buron> i'm trying all kind of combinations with the boot parameters :-(
<mistknight> it doesn't happen all the time, which is kinda strange
<francisco> hola
<Buron> and still get the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Buron> I found this thread in the foruns, but didn't help much http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386688
<francisco> i need a bluetooth sniffer free sombody know?
<mistknight> I suspect it has something to do with the service load order
<mistknight> but I don't know how to fix it :(
<Nick227> Buron: what u using kubuntu?
<Buron> yes
<Buron> 7.04
<Nick227> Buron: u burn cd yourself?
<N6REJ> that appears to be better :D
<francisco> i need a bluetooth sniffer free sombody know?
<francisco> please help me
<Buron> I tried 6.10, but couldn't get the wifi working correctly.. so I'm jumping to 7.04 to see if it's fixed... but can't boot it ...
<Buron> yes,
<Buron> are you suggestion to burn it in a lower speed ?
<Nick227> Buron: yeh
<Yorokobi> Buron, did you try the nacpi boot option ?
<Buron> I reading about it know... going to give a try
<Buron> yes
<Yorokobi> Buron, er noacpi
<francisco> please help me
<francisco> i need a bluetooth sniffer free sombody know?
<Buron> nacpi nalapic acpioff irqpoll.....etc...etc.. :-S
<Yorokobi> Buron, acpi=off ?
<Buron> yes.. sorry.. mispelled
<gulash> gh
<mistknight> any help would be greatly appreciated :-(
<francisco> i need help :(
<Buron> burning at 4x :-S
<mitah> Hi! i got probs, after 5mins non-activity my screen goes black, i disable the powersaving thingy but still my screen goes black? someone got any solution ?
<adz21c> Hi, since i upgraded my CPU motherboard etc I have been unable to use mencoder, it fails with the message "illegal instruction" anyone have any ideas why?
<Daisuke_Ido> !btscanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btscanner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info btscanner
<ubotu> btscanner: ncurses-based scanner for Bluetooth devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-3 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> francisco: ^^
<Nick227> does anyone know how i can keep my open dns name server ip's from being over written each time i reboot? (i think its cause of dhcp)
<BluesKaj>  changd my sources list from edgy to fiesty and did sudo apt-get upgrade , but 'sudo apt-get -f -y dist-upgrade' doesn't do anything :(
<mitah> :[
<Nick227> the open DNS webpage has instructions for ubuntu but not for kubuntu and xubuntu
<rex_> leave
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, did you 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: why wouldn't you just use the upgrade tool?
<BluesKaj> yup
<adz21c> Nick227: for that kinda stuff they are all same thing
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, update not upgrade
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, it fails
<Daisuke_Ido> and did you make sure to spell "feisty" right?
<mitah> Hi! i got probs, after 5mins non-activity my screen goes black, i disable the powersaving thingy but still my screen goes black? someone got any solution ?
<Nick227> adz21c: I tried ubuntu instruction on kubuntu it didnt work
<Yorokobi> <BluesKaj>  changd my sources list from edgy to fiesty and did sudo apt-get upGRADE , but 'sudo apt-get -f -y dist-upgrade' doesn't do anything :( ((Emphasis added))
<francisco> i need a sniffer bluetoth
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, did you mean to type 'sudo apt-get upDATE' ((emphasis added))
<francisco> i need a bluetooth sniffer free sombody know?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info btscanner | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: btscanner: ncurses-based scanner for Bluetooth devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-3 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 420 kB
<adz21c> well kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome, so stuff relating to none KDE/Gnome/type specifc tends to fall under the name ubunutu, what is ur problem exactly?
<BluesKaj> I meant update , Yorokobi, ... it's been along afternoon
<francisco> :D
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<Daisuke_Ido> no need to keep asking repeatedly, you'll make people more likely to ignore you than help you
<francisco> ok thanks
<francisco> (y)
<francisco> sorry
<mitah> blaaat
<aaroncampbell> Daisuke_Ido: me?
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, have you asked on #samba ??
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: yes
<Nick227> adz21c: I'll try it again but i think it didnt like the command
<Daisuke_Ido> aaroncampbell: no
<Daisuke_Ido> you're okay :)
<mitah> can someone help me plz?
<Nick227> adz21c: brb
<aaroncampbell> Daisuke_Ido: ok, I know I've asked this before, but it was over an hour ago afaik...and I've still gotten no further
<adz21c> Ni ok
<Daisuke_Ido> mitah: you have everything disabled in the screensaver module?
<mitah> i dunno
<adz21c> Hi, since i upgraded my CPU motherboard etc I have been unable to use mencoder, it fails with the message "illegal instruction" anyone have any ideas why?
<mitah> im new with linux
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba3/
<aaroncampbell> mitah: is it power saving?  Or screensaver?
<mitah> but i think its disabled
<mitah> no powersaving i disabled it
<excitatory> damn, feisty is going to be a great release..
<MK_Mike> whats so good about it? i havnt bettered it yet?
<Buron> just burned the image at 4x, and still the same error.... "/bin/sh; can't access tty; " damn :-S
<Yorokobi> Buron, are you looking to test drive Kubuntu or install it?
<Buron> install it
<Yorokobi> Buron, grab the alternate install CD (non-Live)
<_Johny> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yorokobi> or, if that's what you've been using, go the other way
<adz21c> Hi, since i upgraded my CPU motherboard etc I have been unable to use mencoder, it fails with the message "illegal instruction" anyone have any ideas why?
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: you need to have a samba user to authenticate
<scotty_> Okay, biggg problem
<h0ax> hello i have just downloaded Nexuiz and are unsure how to install it
<cpk1> h0ax: just install it with aptitude?
<firecrotch> scotty_: what's the problem
<h0ax> how do i do that ?
<Yorokobi> adz21c, have you tried purging it then re-installing?
<cpk1> h0ax: just use whichever apt frontend you like
<scotty_> firecrotch: let me pastebin
<h0ax> yeah but how  ... i dont knoow how
<adz21c> Yorokobi: yes, i also downloaded the source and rebuilt the package and no good
<cpk1> h0ax: you dont know how to use apt?
<h0ax> no
<adz21c> Yorokobi: is there any config files I might want to delete and see if that does anything, i would guess not but I am at a loss at the moment
<Yorokobi> adz21c, have you looked through the mplayer forums (I presume there are some)?
<adz21c> Yorokobi: no not yet, I guess i should lol
<Yorokobi> adz21c, I've never used mencoder
<cpk1> h0ax: so how do you normally install/upgrade stuff?
<frojnd> I have question about how to set my domain to MSHOME, using samba shares.,.
<scotty_> Okay, I can't pastebin for some reason. Something's seriously screwed up.
<h0ax> i dunno ... do you know how to install it ?
<scotty_> I get this error when trying to run almost anything
<scotty_> Will not save configuration.
<scotty_> Configuration file "/home/scotty/.kde/share/config/konsolerc" not writable.
<scotty_> Configuration file "/home/scotty/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable.
<scotty_> Please contact your system administrator
<scotty_> (Sorry for the multiline)
<scotty_> (pastebin isn't working)
<h0ax> Yorokobi: yo
<Yorokobi> scotty_, 'ls -l ~/.kde/share/config' paste the permissions
<cpk1> h0ax: using aptitude you can do 'sudo aptitude install nexuiz'
<Yorokobi> h0ax, oy
<agresor> hello.. :)
<agresor> i have ubuntu 6.10  can i have kde on it ?
<cpk1> frojnd: in /etc/samba/smb.conf there should be a domain section
<Yorokobi> so, h0ax did you install the .deb or a .tar.gz (something from the Nexuiz website)
<scotty_> Yokorobi: There's one problem. Paste isn't working.
<scotty_> *Pastebin
<scotty_> I can't submit anything
<Yorokobi> scotty_, its only 8-9 chars, paste it here
<scotty_> Here, I'll just use a different pastebin
<scotty_> Yorokobi: It's very long
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  i downloded it yeah .... im trying the apt thing now
<Yorokobi> scotty_, I'm looking for something like "drwx------ 2 username groupname"
<scotty_> Yorokobia: For which?
<scotty_> There's a few different ones, but a lot of different packages
<Yorokobi> "/home/scotty/.kde/share/config/ the dir itself
<scotty_> Such as
<Yorokobi> scotty_, you may need to use ls -ld
<scotty_> oh, okay
<scotty_> drwx------ 6 scotty scotty 4096 2007-04-04 16:34 /home/scotty/.kde/share/config
<alphi_> i just configured an installed a 2.6.15 kernel ( for use with RTAI) , but am unsure about how to add it to the /boot/grub/menu.lst area, and of what else i need to do, could anyone help me out ?
<Yorokobi> scotty_, huh ... :/ my perms are the same. Are you trying to run the commands as a different unprivileged user?
<h0ax> Yorokobi:
<h0ax> Yorokobi:  is there an apt to install GCC ?
<Yorokobi> h0ax, 'sudo apt-get install gcc' or better, if you're going to build from source, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<scotty_> Yokorobi: No, I just logged in with my regular account. Yesterday I installed MySQL, and I rebooted this afternoon, and all the text is smaller and I'm getting that error.
<h0ax> which is easier for me
<Yorokobi> h0ax, are you planning on building something from source?
<Yorokobi> scotty_, you just gave me another reason to never us MySQL :)
<h0ax> i just want it installed so i can compile stuff
<Yorokobi> h0ax, build-essential is what you want
<cpk1> what do you mean which is easier? technically i suppose gcc is easier because its shorter, apt does all the work of installing for you
<scotty_> Yorokobi: Should I try uninstalling it? I don't know what to do.
<Yorokobi> scotty_, I doubt MySQL is related to your current situation
<_Johny> hello guys. Is this possible to launch an graphic session for another user's account being still logged in yours?
<frojnd> that's freaky, I added name = mshome in smb.conf under the name and path section of a shared file. And than when I go to smb://mydomain/ there is shared file (only my shared file) and when I go to smb:/ there is a note: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network.This might be caused by an enabled firewall... I mean I just added name = mshome... and beside I still can't see XP's files.. :S
<scotty_> Yorokobi: Any idea how to fix it? :(
<Yorokobi> scotty_, have you google'd the error yet?
<scotty_> Not yet
<Yorokobi> scotty_, I'd start there ... or muck with the perms (chmod -R 0755 ~/.kde/share/config)
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Zorkmid25> fuck you.
<Yorokobi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<h0ax> excuse me
<Yorokobi> Troller
<luigi> ci sono italiani?
<h0ax> si
<Yorokobi> !it | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luigi> mi spieghi come funziona?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168066208.dsl.bell.ca]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<alphi_> can anyone here help me with kernel configuration ?
<luigi> #ubuntu
<luigi> #ubuntu.it
<luigi> #ubuntu.it
<mihi_ignosce> luigi, /join #ubuntu-it
<pollyo> Hello
<dauoalagio2> hello i am trying to have two panels, i right click on one of them and go to add new panel > panel. and it creates the other.  when i right click it and try to configure the panel it only lets me edit the first panel
<BluesKaj> strange that Feisty was spelled wrong on 9/10 sites , that I visited to get info :)
<adz21c> dauoalagio2: does it not have a combo box at the top of the configuration window that lets u choose which one you want to edit?
<dauoalagio2> adz21c: no it doesn't
<BluesKaj> I assumed the old rule was tue in this case "i " before "e" except after "c"
<BluesKaj> err true
<aseigo> or when pronounced "ay" as in "neighbour" or "weigh"
<aseigo> you're missing the second half of the exception clause in that rule
<aseigo> isn't english great?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> I'm old and my spelling is getting worse as i age
<aseigo> and, odly, "aye" is often also part of that exception
<aseigo> as in feisty. or my last name =)
<BluesKaj> anyway it's loading/installing
<nixternal> well if it isn't the KDE superman himself :)
<mihi_ignosce> what did the trick BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> I forget who told me I had speeled it wrong in the repos
<BluesKaj> :) err spelled
<mihi_ignosce> funny
<BluesKaj> fiesty instead of the proper spelling Feisty
<dauoalagio2> how can i install kde 3.5.6
#kubuntu 2007-04-05
<mihi_ignosce> dauoalagio2, are you using edgy or dapper?
<dauoalagio2> edgy
<mihi_ignosce> dauoalagio2, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<dauoalagio2> thank you mihi_ignosce
<mihi_ignosce> dauoalagio2, np
<BluesKaj> dauoalagio2,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mihi_ignosce> KDE 3.5.6 is not in the normal edgy repos
<junocdx> Can you use dual monitors in Kubuntu with an ATI card?
<Photon> i need help in Kdevelop, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13943/
<BluesKaj> well , i assume ppl have added repos to the basic sources list , just thru usage
<Photon> now what should i do?
<mihi_ignosce> junocdx, yes. How? I don't know. I've seen it done though.
<pollyo> Are the packages adept installs in deb format?
<mihi_ignosce> pollyo, yes
<Photon> i need help in Kdevelop, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13943/
<Photon> k solved the problem
<Photon> :)
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: I don't know how I missed your response to me earlier, but you said "you need to have a samba user to authenticate" ...can you elaborate?
<danny500> I need help getting access to my Windows XP drive from my linux drive, any suggestions?
<Laconic> !ntfs-3g > danny500
<BluesKaj> danny500 , install ntfs-3g
<Laconic> !mount > danny500
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: you need to have a unix account and then create a samba user for that account and then use that username from windows
<cpk1> sudo smbpasswd -L -a aaroncampbell and sudo smbpasswd -L -e aaroncampbell if you were doing yourself
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: I want ANY windows computer connected to the network to be able to access it
<LiveCD_ian> Does anybody know of any reasons why lspci only finds 1 of 2 vga adapters ?
<Laconic> LiveCD_ian, are you using the LiveCD or an installed version of Kubuntu?
<LiveCD_ian> Laconic: I am using the LiveCD at the moment, but i had a full install earlier and  it was the same.
<LiveCD_ian> Laconic: Would it normally make a difference ?
<Laconic> LiveCD_ian, the LiveCD does not have nvidia-glx support so the question, in the context of using a LiveCD is moot as you can't use both cards. That being said, there may be a different identifier for the 2nd GPU in lspci
<jager> who can help me get sound out of flash?
<jager> i get video no problem but i've never had sound on this machine
<jager> any information you need to help diagnose just ask, i'll provide it
<klam> need these gone    2 dell xps m1710 350 for one 500 for 2, 1 apple macbook black for 600 MSN Solutions1981@hotmail.com or aim: solutions1981
<h0ax> is there a command like apt-get command for beryl ?
<jager> this is kubuntu edgy btw
<Laconic> !flash | jager
<ubotu> jager: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: ok, but you still need to authenticate yourself, any user WILL be able to access it still
<LiveCD_ian> Laconic: I see, so it might not state that its VGA in lspci ?
<jager> flash 9 is installed and seems to work very well
<jager> from adobe.com's tarball
<Laconic> LiveCD_ian, that's possible. I'd have to try it on my SLI machine before I could answer definitively
<jager> only it has no sound, it never has sound on this machine
<h0ax> cpk1:  is there a command like apt-get command for beryl ?
<jager> doing the exact same thing on *other* machines and i get sound a video
<Laconic> h0ax, edgy or feisty?
<jager> something about this one makes sound fail
<h0ax> i dunno :S
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: I need to specify a password for this?
<Laconic> jager, no sound at all? from anything?
<aaroncampbell> or should it be left blank to allow anyone
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: use the unix password
<jager> i get no sound from flash videos in firefox or konqueror
<h0ax> Laconic:  i dunno which it is
<jager> all other sound seems to work as expected
<Laconic> h0ax, what does uname -r give you?
<h0ax> 2.6.15
<h0ax> -28-286
<deian> hi ppl, who's on feisty??
<klam> need these gone    2 dell xps m1710 350 for one 500 for 2, 1 apple macbook black for 600 MSN Solutions1981@hotmail.com or aim: solutions1981
<nixternal> deian: I am
<jager> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31 is listed in about:plugins in konqueror
<Laconic> h0ax, you have egdy, in which case the answer is yes with reservations. See the wiki on beryl-project.org
<deian> can we have a quick chat
<h0ax> do you know the command Laconic ?
<nixternal> deian: sure
<deian> wanna pick ur brains
<nixternal> there isn't much there, I have been studying for my Philosophy and Logic class tonight
<jager> you have to modify your sources.list h0ax, go read the wiki he pointed you to
<Laconic> h0ax, ... you may have dapper with that kernel, not edgy
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: Ok, I did that, and I was prompted for the root password, and then a SMB password (twice).  I used my login password for the smb password.  Then I restarted samba, but I still get the same error from the windows box.
<Laconic> h0ax, either way, you should look at the wiki on beryl-project.org
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> does the kubuntu live cd installer have shred on it?
<deian> when the kubuntu boots, how do i get it in verbose mode? like in suse u press 'esc'
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: specifying the correct username from windows?
<nixternal> Laconic: that is a Dapper kernel, UNLESS...he did a dist-upgrade to Edgy, the kernel may not have followed
<LiveCD_ian> Laconic: Thanks for your time. I really hope i can get this to work, i spent 2000 pounds on this project
<arafat> deian: CTRL+ALT+F1
<deian> ohhh
<Ace2016> i really don't want to have to burn DBAN a 2mb iso to a dvd!!! so i can just wipe my harddisks
<cpk1> h0ax: do 'lsb_release -a' to find out what version of ubuntu you have
<nixternal> deian: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: That's the thing...I don't want anyone to need to specify a username/pass
<Ace2016> what did you spend 2000 on?
<deian> excellent
<jager> all sound fixes i see seem to be for flash 7
<deian> something else too...
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: and besides...I'm never given the chance to enter one
<jager> not 9
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: try specifying just a username with a blank password
<nixternal> deian: kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.20-13-generic root=UUID=0a6e4957-5b03-46f1-885c-1c3623f684a3 ro
<h0ax> cpk1: dapper
<nixternal> that is how my boot looks in the kernel, I removed the splash and the quiet so I can see everything it is doing
<deian> i assume since i installed beta, and got all the daily updates, i've got the final version by now?
<nixternal> deian: yes
<nixternal> not the final version, but the latest
<deian> nixternal: yes it's nice to see what is happenin
<Ace2016> jager: flash 9's sould has worked fine for me, maybe there are only tips for flash 7 since there were lots of problems with it, i had to use artsdsp to get it to work ok
<nixternal> there are still a few more weeks of fixing and tweaking to do with Feisty
<deian> it will eventually lead to the final version right?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I have been dist-upgrading since breezy
<deian> it still satisfies more than suse for me
<jager> i remember using that tip in firefoxrc with 7, and it did work, but with 9 nothing has helpe
<jager> d
<nixternal> I usually dist-upgrade 2 to 3 weeks after the development repos open
<alphi_> anyone know how i can get the 'mkinitrd' command ?
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: I'm never offered the chance
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: are you using wins?
<h0ax> Night all .
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: ?
<nixternal> alphi_: initrd-tools
<deian> where can i get a list of the 'other' repositories?
<alphi_> awesome, thanks
<nixternal> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<deian> does it have libdvdcss2?
<deian> and flash for firefox?
<nixternal> one of the devs has a super list that shows all of them as well
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: have you mapped the network drive for the samba share from windows yet?
<nixternal> deian: if you are using feisty, then universe and multiverse are already enabled
<deian> they are in there?
<nixternal> flash for firefox =>   flashplugin_nonfree
<deian> i'll go see now
<nixternal> flash for firefox =>   flashplugin-nonfree
<nixternal> I typo'd that
<nixternal> libdvdcss2 is located somewhere, can't remember though
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: not sure what that means.  I can see the computer in the workgroup, but I click on it, I get that error...same if I hit start->run-> "\\aaron-linux"
<nixternal> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nixternal> deian: ^^
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: go to start > right click my computer > then map network drive
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone know how to get shred to delete files as well as go into the dirs?
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: if you are using wins with samba then you can specify it by name otherwise use the ip
<deian> can't find the flash plugin ppl?
<nixternal> flashplugin-nonfree is the name of it
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: how can I set up wins?
<deian> closest thing i see is libflash-mozplugin
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: is it just another package?  Or more configuration?  both?
<RaNDyMyZe> deian: enable multiverse
<deian> let me go investigate the list then
<RaNDyMyZe> deian: what version of kubuntu are you running?  this is for feisty
<nixternal> RaNDyMyZe: fesity
<nixternal> RaNDyMyZe: also edgy has it as well
<nixternal> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<cpk1> aaroncampbell: its a line in smb.conf... you probably need to spend more time making sure you have correctly configured samba first...
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought they had v9 in edgy, guess I was wrong
<nixternal> !info flashplugin-nonfree feisty
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<nixternal> man that bot is slow
<nixternal> it is definitely there
<aaroncampbell> cpk1: I still get the same error when connecting...and this way allowed me to specify the correct username/pass, but it made no difference
<deian> ok next question is...
<aaroncampbell> I thought maybe there was a firewall or something, but iptables -L shows 3 chains, all set to ACCEPT with no exceptions
<deian> where is my windows partition?
<deian> don't seem to be mounted by default
<nixternal> deian: hopefully it got wiped out, but if it didn't :) you need to check
<junocdx> where is xorg.conf?
<junocdx> i forgot the directory
<nixternal> fdisk
<nixternal> heh, forgot to add that
<deian> it's still on the harddrive, i just want to access my itunes music (non drm ones of course)
<nixternal> deian: pata or sata hard drive?
<nixternal> actually, I dunno how to mount a winblows drive, maybe someone else does though :)
<RaNDyMyZe> junocdx: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<jager> hey i got it!
<RaNDyMyZe> junocdx: make sure you back it up before changing it
<calamari> hi
<jager> there is a recent post on the forums describing exactly my problem with flash sound and how to fix it
<jager> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2392024
<calamari> is there a way to make the desktop icons smaller?
<jager> in case any other have similar problems
<deian> saya
<deian> sata even
<deian> i don't know either, linux is still a but mysterious to me
<jager> i'm very pleased, this has been nagging me since flash9 was release, months ago
<junocdx> anyone have any experiance with aticonfig?
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to convert a wav/flac to WMA in linux?
<chijin> yurimxpxman: there are better formats than wma :-)
<cpk1> yurimxpxman: ffmpeg should
<yurimxpxman> cpk1: how would I use ffmpeg to do it?
<yurimxpxman> chijin: I know that. I'm just trying to compare the different codecs
<cpk1> something like ffmpeg -i nameof.flac newfile.wma
<cpk1> that should work yurimxpxman
<Sanne> calamari: system settings/appearance/icons/advanced (that's where it is in Dapper)
<deian> so anyone here clued up on mounting windows partition
<jager> how many of you guys use konqueror for your primary browser?
<cpk1> deian: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/partition /media/somefolder
<cpk1> i do jager
<deian> ohhh
<deian> that simple
<deian> ?
<cpk1> deian: you need to know the dev point
<jager> anything it consistantly can't do cpk1?
<junocdx> cpk1: is there safe, effective ntfs support that allows you to read and write?
<deian> sda/??? ?
<jager> junocdx: look into ntfs-3g
<VSpike> !ntfs-3g | junocdx
<ubotu> junocdx: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<cpk1> you can read safely no matter what, I dont think you can ever say that writing is "safe"
<cpk1> deian: it can be on sda, but you still need a number so it would be /dev/sda1 or somesuch
<jager> why not cpk1?  is ntfs-3g still not ready for prime time?
<junocdx> anyone have any experiance with aticonfig?
<zerothis> is it possible to run OSX (darwin) apps in Ubuntu?
<junocdx> or can tell me how to run different resolutions on my dual monitors?
<cpk1> there still is a chance it can lose data jager so technically you can never be 100% sure with it
<zerothis> jager: i've run ntfs-3g on 2 different computer without problems
<jager> i've not had any problems either
<tux> hi guys
<jager> well whatever then, ymmv i guess but it has worked for me
<jager> hi tux
<tux> how can i find out my wireless lan macadress
<alphi_> is there any way to RTAI patch a kernel without re-installing it ?
<zerothis> ntfs-3g hasn't lost any of my data yet. however, windows has lost my data many times
<jager> ifconfig -a?
<deian> how do i know where windows is mounted?
<Daboone72> Looks like I'm going to be a kubuntu convert. Good job on the installer am well impressed.
<deian> cos in feisty they are remaned hda to sda right?
<zerothis> deian: winecfg
<deian> enlighten me?
<Sanne> deian: hda, hdb... are ide or pata devices, sd a sata devices
<zerothis> sda is a serial ata hd i think. hda would be old ata
<deian> i have sata
<tux> found it, thank you jager
<deian> so windows would be on sda3 (for instance?)
<Daboone72> Well zip drives flash drives are sdb1 scsi don't know what sata is
<tux> HwAddr from ifconfig
<VSpike> deian is right I think.  In feisty, pata devices become sdx too
<Sanne> deian: you can list your partitions with: sudo fdisk -l
<deian> oh excellent
<deian> ok
<Sanne> deian: you can see what's mounted currently with: mount
<zerothis> deian: use the command "winecfg" and look at the Drives tab. it will show where all the windows drives are mounted
<deian> i don't have wine installe
<zerothis> deian, oh
<deian> fdisk -l shows windows is on /dev/sda1
<zerothis> afk
<deian> wine is something i will move onto real soon!!
<Sanne> deian: and is /dev/sda1 mounted anywhere? Type: mount
<deian> please
<Daboone72> Yes all ata devices appear as SCSI because were using libata http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=541094
<tux> how can i work with WPA keys
<mrigns> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sanne> deian: here's some instructions about mounting windows partitions: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<mrigns> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<deian> how do i mount /dev/sda1 then? i tried the command mount -t /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<deian> but it says /media/windows does not exist
<mrigns> deian: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<DaSkreech> is there a way to get my hardware info/
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> Guified?
<mrigns> the repeat the mounting
<mrigns> yes
<DaSkreech> Outside of lshw -html :-P
<mrigns> try kicker --> system
<mrigns> DaSkreech: kinfocenter -caption "%c" %i %m
<mrigns> should work without the parameter though
<eilker>  is there a pencil tool for drawing in krita ?
<eilker> i cant find it
<Sanne> DaSkreech: menu/system/kinfocenter
<mrigns> eilker: isnt it the one on the upper left?
<deian> ok now i don't have permission to read the mounted windows paritiom
<DaSkreech> Sanne: Thanks
<deian> grrrrrr
<eilker> mrigns: i think yes:) sorry
<Sanne> DaSkreech: you're welcome
<DaSkreech> It's not very pretty :)
<DaSkreech> This would scare most people
<mrigns> but it shows all needed stuff
<deian> anyone?
<DaSkreech> true. but honestly lshw is prettier
<DaSkreech> deian: is it NTFS?
<deian> yea
<deian> is this where the problem is?
<Sanne> deian: you might want to read the link I gave you, might get some basics explained ;)
<mrigns> !ntfs-3g | deian
<ubotu> deian: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<deian> ok thanks
<mrigns> deian: now i posted it twice
<mrigns> just read it
<Sanne> deian: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<deian> sorry, don't know how i missed that first time round
<VSpike> deian are you using ntfs-3g or the standard ntfs driver?
<deian> no idea
<deian> which one is the standard one?
<adam__> I'm trying to log into my bank (http://www.capitalone.co.uk/) with konqueror but everytime it loads the page meta-refreshs to http://www.capitalone.co.uk/web/MenuUrl?pageId=1 and then opens this page in kate which isn't helpfull and prevents me actually accessing the site. Is their someway of telling konqueror to open it?
<deian> how do i unmount?
<HaSH> adam__, try firefox?.
<k0> i just installed kubuntu but my sound is really low
<k0> deian: umount <device>
<adam__> I shouldn't have too, and i hate firefox anyway
<k0> any had this problem?
<HaSH> adam__, eh konqueror isnt a good browser for th inet. but w/e flaos your boat :-)
<k0> my master volume isnt there jus pcm
<HaSH> *floats
<junocdx> adam__: www.opera.com
<adam__> Rubbish KHTML is the best html render, its the only one that passes the acid2 test
<orestes> Excuse me: Is this the correct place to ask about KDE translations in Rosetta?
<HaSH> orestes, maby try #kde
<orestes> ok, thanks
<HaSH> np
<calamari> Sanne: thanks for your desktop icon help earlier, that's where it is in Edgy too! :)
<Sanne> calamari: ah, good to know, glad it helped, thanks for the followup :)
<deian> nice one guys i successfully mounted windows
<Newbie-None> Hi all
<k0> anyone else had problem with low sound with intel sound card
<Newbie-None> I have a problem....I cant edir grub/menu.lst
<Newbie-None> *edit
<calamari> Newbie-None: why not?
<Newbie-None> I dont know. I havnt rights probably.
<verzonnen> gues because it needs to be done as root?
<Sanne> Newbie-None: try: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Newbie-None> In terminal I connect as root and I wrote > kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst but....
<Newbie-None> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Newbie-None> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Newbie-None> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Sanne> Newbie-None: no, don't login as root. Type this as a normal user in a konsole window.
<mzanfardino>  I'm running Thunderbird 1.5.0.10 on Ubuntu Edgy and can not seem to get a link in email to spawn Firefox: it always opens the link in Konquer.  Now, I've already gone to the system configuration and set Firefox as my default browser and it seems to work with other apps.  Am I missing something in Thunderbird? (if this is not the correct channel, please direct me to the correct one)
<k0> Newbie-None: use 'nano -w /boot/grub'
<Newbie-None> ko > thx Im in....meybe i save it in a few seconds
<Newbie-None> yes. Thats right. Thx to all and especially to k0 for "nano" edit
<Photon> does anyone kno about allegro lib?
<Photon> i want to know how to setup allegro on kdevelop
<dwidmann> boo!
<Newbie-None> How can I import Icq list in Kopete?
<mrigns> icq saves its list on its server
<mrigns> not locally
<dwidmann> mrigns: I think newbie-none left already
<mrigns> oh
<jason_> oh
<mrigns> turne the leaves/joins out :d
<jason_> whi us this
<Daisuke_Ido> jason_: could you repeat that?  in english, perhaps?
<jason_> who is this
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<jason_> yea
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure
<jason_> what do u mean
<jason_> what is ur name
<jason_> so how r u
<Daisuke_Ido> my name is a series of pictographs that is entirely unpronouncable in your language
<jason_> do you know anything bout computers
<verzonnen> jason he is here is he not
<Daisuke_Ido> but you can call me "squiggly line, squiggly line, eye, urinating dog"
<jason_> do u know anything bout computers
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rip> what do you need?
<sayers> Where is the location of the install folder for java so I can locate the JRE and add it to Eclipse?
<verzonnen> sayers "type java" on the command line
<jason_> okay i cant play dvds on my computers when i have everything but it doesnnt do anything
<chemicalvamp> is there an error message jason_?
<jason_> so do u know how to fix it
<jason_> i dont know it doesnt do anything
<freexqf> how good is ntfs write support on kubuntu 7.04 beta?
<freexqf> can i write to the ntfs without worrying?
<chemicalvamp> have you tried
<chemicalvamp> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jason_> okay thank you
<chemicalvamp> np ,am
<jason_> yea i have
<chemicalvamp> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason_> what do u have linux or kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu *is* linux.
<sayers> Kubuntu is a distro of linux, few people really make their own distros and use just linux's kernel.
<chemicalvamp> i was just gonna say that hehe
<dwidmann> or more correctly, kubuntu has linux :)
<freexqf> kubuntu use linux
<zerothis> is it possible to run OSX (darwin) apps in Ubuntu?
<sayers> dwidmann: I was correcter faster :P
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu contains that which is linux, surrounded by that which is not
<dwidmann> sayers: bah humbug
<freexqf> well, does anybody know how good is ntfs write support in kubuntu? should i use it without worryng?
<sayers> verzonnen: that didnt work
<jason_> i still dont know how ti fix it
<zerothis> you should worry about everything, it helps. i worry about all sorts of things and then they never happen
<verzonnen> sayers: what did not work?
<jason_> i try to use it under kaffeine is there a better dvd player prgram
<dwidmann> freexqf: ntfs write is always going to be a bit risky, if you need 100% reliability and would cry for weeks on end if you lost your data, ntfs write is not for you
<sayers> verzonnen: the location of the jre
<freexqf> ok.. not using, too much valuable data...
<sayers> Here is an idea. Dont double boot.
<verzonnen> sayers what was the output?
<freexqf> thxks
<dwidmann> jason_: kaffeine works well, vlc is good also, as is okle (though it is uses oss audio which is IMO a pain in the butt)
<sayers> verzonnen: /usr/bin/java which isnt really a jre of what I want ?
<jason_> how do i work it
<jason_> though
<chemicalvamp> do you think i could use vmware to run feisty?
<verzonnen> sayers: I have no idea what you want
<jason_> i just got linux
<dwidmann> /usr/lib/jvm/[insert your jvm here] /bin <-- add me to your $PATH
<jason_> i dont understand
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: you can
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: I think I still have herd2 installed in a vm laying around somewhere ...
<jason_> so does any1 know what to do i u and just loaded up kubunt and i dont know what to do for the dvd player
<dwidmann> !DVD | jason
<ubotu> jason: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<N6REJ> anyone know of a GOOD ftp program that handles chmod commands without so much mouse clicking?  Especially recursive and grouped folders
<dwidmann> It's lying about k9copy, it's in multiverse o.O
<chemicalvamp> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jason_> so ubotu how do i load the stuff up
<N6REJ> kftpgrabber is terrible!
<dwidmann> kftpgrabber is un-fun
<N6REJ> thats the truth!
<dwidmann> Konqueror works well, I also use wput and ftp ... they serve their purpose too
<jason_> nevermind u guys r useless
<dwidmann> jason_: ubotu is a bot ...
<N6REJ> !kasablanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasablanca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason_> oo icic i dint now i dont use this ever
<Powerking89670> is it possible to send a ping with the Konsole?
<Powerking89670> I know Windows has a Ping command
<N6REJ> jason, there's a whole section for learning about linux and ubuntu.
<dwidmann> basically, you'll need to click this link: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages, and follow the instructions there to add the "Seveas" repository. Afterwards, you'll need to install the package "libdvdcss2", "libdvdread3", "libdvdnav4", and "libdvdplay0" in adept
<N6REJ> Powerking89670: yep, "PING" in lowercase
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, ping <destination>
<Powerking89670> kk thank you :D
<Powerking89670> How do I stop the pinging
<dwidmann> ctrl +c
<chemicalvamp> ctrl c
<Powerking89670> thank you
<Powerking89670> thought I was DDOSing someone there for a second.....
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, that would be ping -f
<N6REJ> lol
<Powerking89670> lol
* N6REJ wife hollered down "CHOW TIME" gotta run
<chemicalvamp> using vmware, can i also duel boot?
* Daisuke_Ido blinks
<Daisuke_Ido> huh?
<chemicalvamp> i mean like have 1/2 hdd for linux, and 1/2 for windows.. an run windows with vmware
<dwidmann> chemicalvamp: do you mean, using an os both within a vmware and as another boot option? Maybe...
<chemicalvamp> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i think may be possible
<Daisuke_Ido> but i wouldn't know how to go about it
<chemicalvamp> how is vmware normaly used? (dont give me the !vmware lol) i just want the jist of it
<dwidmann> vmware is usually used so you can run multiple operating systems without running multiple computers (or going through the hassle of dual booting)
<twiztr> But for vmware, you need a good amount of ram, usually.
<flaccid> um !flash and !backports doesn't really tell you the package name for flash9 or how to install?
<dwidmann> twiztr: a gig is pretty good for two, might be able to skate by with less, especially if the Os's are 32-bit
<twiztr> dwidmann: Yea, I have to up my ram, soon.
<chemicalvamp> twiztr, 1 gig good enough?
<chemicalvamp> nevermind, didnt see that other message
<dwidmann> I think I successfully got Ubuntu running with 128mb ram, it used more like 32mb when running, which was nice, but the installer requires >128mb, you'll run out of memory during the installer and it will take forever with no updates on the screen, heck, I thought it had froze, so I walked away, came back a while later and it was done, surprised me.
<twiztr> chemicalvamp: Yea, I would be able to run two with one gig. But my box only have 512.
<t3hwiz0rd> can anyone help me get wireless working on kubuntu? i just got my laptop. the device is seen and recognized, and wireless assistant picks up my network but won't connect.
<twiztr> t3hwiz0rd: You shouldn't irc as root...
<t3hwiz0rd> twiztr: it shouldn't be logged in as root 0.o
<twiztr>  (n=root@ip72-200-103-253.tc.ph.cox.net).
<dwidmann> Funny thing, before I took my computer down for a little bit earlier today, I think I was running at about 700+mb ram, with only one os ...
<wizard_> ookay...
<zerothis> vmware. need enough memory to run your host operating system, and the guest operating system, AND the programs your running in the guest OS, *AND* still have memory left for VMWare itself, _AND_ any other apps you want to run on the host OS at the same time.
<dwidmann> back down to using 420mb now
<twiztr> there
<t3hwiz0rd> now
<twiztr> lol
<t3hwiz0rd> any idea why wireless assistant can pick up the network but when i enter in my wpa key it wont connect?
<twiztr> Umm, what kind of lappy?
<t3hwiz0rd> asus a8jm
<t3hwiz0rd> the card seems to be supported by default from what i've heard, its intel
<twiztr> Damn. It it was a Toshiba, I could of helped.
<Powerking89670> is there a linux equivilent to cls? a command that clears the console window?
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, clear
<dwidmann> Powerking89670: clear
<Powerking89670> doh, that was obvious
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, or Ctrl-l
<Powerking89670> thank you :D the hot chick backround was coverd with text...
<Powerking89670> (I have it set to transparent)
<dwidmann> Powerking89670: all of them are obvious, but when there are hundreds to dig through it makes things hard to find obvious or not
<Arwen> Powerking89670, clear or clear_console
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd, the easy way is to get knetworkmanager
<dwidmann> Arwen:
<dwidmann> dustin@terra:~$ clear_console
<dwidmann> clear_console: terminal is not a console
<Powerking89670> thats true dwidmann
<dwidmann> most of the time that one won't help ...
<Arwen> dwidmann, yes
<Arwen> dwidmann, well, he said to clear the console...
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: is it true that laptops that use the ipw3945 driver have support out-of-box?
<chemicalvamp> what linux distro?
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: kubuntu edgy 6.10
<dwidmann> arwen:point goes to you
<chemicalvamp> does it say "no usable wireless device" and exit right away?
<Arwen> dwidmann, hehe
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: nope, it can even see it
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: as i said wireless assistant even picks up my network
<t3hwiz0rd> just wont let me connect
<chemicalvamp> ahh  get the same problem
<t3hwiz0rd> and also where are the power management tools that used to be in kcontrol? its got my processors throttled down
<dwidmann> t3hwiz0rd: if you have a godly internet connection and dont' mind downloading another cd, you could always try the feisty fawn beta and see if it works in it.
<t3hwiz0rd> dwidmann: i don't want to update when the device clearly works.
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd, clearly, it isn't though ...
<t3hwiz0rd> dwidmann: i just want some assistance on getting it to connect.
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd, if you want a conection manager that will automaticly aquire an IP, AND connect it for you on startup.. get Knetwork config
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: working on that, apt is in the middle of dist-upgrade lol
<chemicalvamp> mine only works if i do a manual set-up
<chemicalvamp> yeah that will solve your problem
<chemicalvamp> your running a laptop im guessing?
<dwidmann> Ouch, I've got a 300+mb upgrade sitting in front of me :(
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: yes
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd what is it?
<jhutchins> Anybody running a netgear wg111t?
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: asus a8jm, it has good reports of "just working" on linux fro mwhat i read
<zerothis> i had to compile a lot of packages from source to get my wireless working. then I used wlassistant to connect
<chemicalvamp> pentium or amd?
<chemicalvamp> 64bit?
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: core duo t2400 32 bit
<jhutchins> zerothis: Yeah, that's what I'm reading.
<chemicalvamp> whats the comand to info on cpu? anybody?
<solomon_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Yorokobi> chemicalvamp, edgy or feisty?
<jhutchins> Mandriva it was urpmi ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper -i .inf1, ndiswrapper -i .inf2, mdiswrapper -m and it was up and running.
<chemicalvamp> edgy
<chemicalvamp> i got a few words about feisty's wireless.. and none of them are very nice :)
<johny454> Does anytone know a good ID3 tagger for Linux_
<chijin> johny454: easytag
<jhutchins> Edgy if I unplug the dongle, the system locks up, which I think may be because of the ancient USB chipset.
<johny454> Does anyone know a good ID3 tagger for Linux?
<johny454> chijin: thanks
<jhutchins> Amarok's a pretty good general collection manager.
<verzonnen> my wireless worked out of the box on my laptop and PC, absolutely perfect
<chemicalvamp> verzonnen, i upgraded my feisty thru chroot while running a edgy desktop cd, and still never got it to detect my wireless card
<verzonnen> chemicalvamp: I know it can be a pain, I did pick the card for the PC to make sure it worked under linux
<t3hwiz0rd> does anone know what hte package is for ipw3945 driver in ubuntu repos?
<eeanm> t3hwiz0rd:  well its in the kernel ain't it
<eeanm> now as to what happened to the ipw3945 daemon
<eeanm> who knows
<eeanm> (it disappeared in Feisty)
<chemicalvamp> verzonnen i thought about buying a new wireless card for this laptop, but then i decided hey, if it works on edgy perfectly fine.. whats the point
<t3hwiz0rd> eeanm if it works then why can't i connect to it at all?
<twiztr> StaticX, Otep, and NighWish tickets!!!
<twiztr> YAY!
<dwidmann> twiztr: where?
<verzonnen> chemicalvamp: sounds reasonable to me
<twiztr> Seattle
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chemicalvamp> kinda funnt though.. when i did lspci in fiesty knew what it was, but it didnt work
<dwidmann> crud
<chemicalvamp> BUT when i do lspci here in edgy, it says its an unknown device.. and yet it works
<dwidmann> Seattle is much far too long a drive from Virginia :P ... Probably 3 days or so ... too long indeed
<zerothis> when will fiesty be ready instead of 'development'
<Yorokobi> zerothis: sometime this month
<verzonnen> never ;)
<chemicalvamp> well fixing the network bugs is just one step closer to a release
<Skrot-> zerothis: 19. april
<dwidmann> verzonnen: well, have to do releases from time to time, otherwise you end up like, umm, gentoo or something
<twiztr> I haven't seen a good show in way to long, because MSI and a few otherscanceled.
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi: my Feisty install broke the kernel , couldn't get back to a prompt ...reinstalled edgy
<verzonnen> releasing it and being out of development are two different things
<dwidmann> twiztr: I haven't seen a good show ever really, but I'd take that one if it were closer :(
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj: I hope you didn't lose anything that you needed in the process.
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi: not really i still ahve all the real important stuff on the windows partition
* BluesKaj ducks :)
<zerothis> ahha! i just found "pearpc" in adept. is that Darwin/OSX also or OX 9 only?7
<chemicalvamp> for vmware what would wndows media center edition be considered?
<chemicalvamp> its not on the list
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, xp
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj: I can't afford to lose anything on my desktop box. It'd take me two weeks to get everything set up again
<zerothis> windows edition N would probably be better
<Arwen> zerothis, HUH?
<Arwen> Edition N is broken :-\
<t3hwiz0rd> what does kubuntu use for power management?>
<chemicalvamp> do i need to have a seperate partition for the guest OS?
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: i got it conncted btw ;-)
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, no, stores it as a file on the HDD
<chemicalvamp> cool, was it with knetworkmanager?
<flaccid> how to install flash 9 on dapper?
<t3hwiz0rd> nope
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: it didn't like my key lol
<zerothis> Edition N, yep, all those security flaws, broken.
<chemicalvamp> manualy input your ip and such>?
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: what would i do to change my power settings now?
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi:  I haven't had the guts to totally migrate to kubuntu cuz i know my curiosity gets me in deep trouble sometimes so I know I need a backup
<BluesKaj> :)
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd what do you mean
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: the options in kcontrol to manage power are gone
<Powerking89670> so who likes proxys? I hate them....im making a nice long list of them to blacklist on my friends IRC server...
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd by the way when you get tired of having to open wlassistant to cennect your wireless after every reboot, sudo apt-get knetworkmanager
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: knetworkmanager is installed
<Arwen> zerothis, um, yes, WMP exploits no longer exist, but also, everything that depends on WMP and it's libraries also fail
<t3hwiz0rd> it doesn't see my wifi tho
<chemicalvamp> oh hehe
<chemicalvamp> hmm
<Arwen> flaccid, a) with a nick change and b) in multiverse backports I think
<flaccid> a) negative
<flaccid> b) package name?
<t3hwiz0rd> no one will answer my question... what does kubuntu use to manage power options on laptops? it seems to be gone from kcontrol
<Arwen> flashplugin-nonfree - I think v9 is in backports
<Daisuke_Ido> why would i be getting no sound in zsnes now :\
<Arwen> if you don't enable backports, you'll probably get v7
<flaccid> t3hwiz0rd: acpi
<t3hwiz0rd> flaccid: and its gui frontend?
* flaccid goes to look
<flaccid> system settings -> laptops and power
<t3hwiz0rd> under kcontrol?
<flaccid> kontrol -> Laptop Battery
<flaccid> thanks Arwen
<t3hwiz0rd> i don't see either
<flaccid> i'm on dapper and they are there
<flaccid> maybe i installed them can't remember
<verzonnen> flaccid: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Unofficial_Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_Eft.29_Starter_Guide
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd double click your batery icon in the sys tray
<Arwen> as a side note, if you can't get a working one, you can just download them from adobe.com and put em in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<billytwowilly> hey, anyone know of a linux interface to facebook? Like something to deal with messages?
<billytwowilly> besides firefox/konqueror of course;)
<chemicalvamp> err single click actually lol
<Arwen> billytwowilly, ....facebook... *grumble*
<Arwen> at least it's better than myspace.... *grumble*
<billytwowilly> lol. It's a nice system. My friends converted me today.
<t3hwiz0rd> chemicalvamp: knetworkmanager fails to load my wireless networks
<t3hwiz0rd> in trusted and untrusted... its blank
<Apollo^101> i just installed ntfs-3g but i am unable to write nfts partitions. what can be the reason?
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: it won't list them until you've successfully connected via knetworkmanager
<Arwen> Apollo^101, do you mount them as ntfs-3g? and did you mount with gid=<fusegid>?
<chemicalvamp> t3hwiz0rd huh, i bet you have the same one as whats on feisty
<zerothis> apollo, you need to turn ntfs writing on
<zerothis> there is a gui tool for that
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: how can i connect to it?
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: it doesn't give me the option to find it or even connect
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: what happens when you right-click the systray icon for it?
<flaccid> verzonnen: i'm not on edgy
<t3hwiz0rd> it has just some bland options
<t3hwiz0rd> wired network, options, help, quit
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: it should give you a list of wireless connection options
<zerothis> appollo:the ntfs-config package provides it
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: under Wireless Devices
<t3hwiz0rd> don't see anything that says wireless devices, Yorokobi
<haffi> I have some trouble with screen resolution in KDE
<haffi> it only gives me two choices, 800x600 and 640x480
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: it sounds like it doesn't know you have a wireless NIC
<haffi> but I want 1024x768
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: well i am connected on it riught now lol
<Apollo^101> arvid, i never mounted any thing. i have no problem with fat32
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: any way to specify to it?
<Apollo^101> arvid, how can i moount?
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: oh sure, make me pull out my laptop now :)
<Arwen> haffi, is your video card working?
<jaevel> what is better with networking, Ubuntu or Kubuntu? or are they the same?
<haffi> yeah, everything was working
<Arwen> haffi, if so, go specify 1024x768 in your xorg.conf (backup first, also, 1024x768????????)
<haffi> I have an xorg.conf which I copied from my gentoo installation
<Arwen> haffi, oh, if you have an Intel card, you might need 915resolution, dunno
<haffi> and I was only setting a power saving feature when everything went haywire
<Arwen> hmm, dunno then
<flaccid> Arwen: flash is installed, however it does not work in firefox
<sayers> Where does ubuntu automagicly install Java 1.6's JRE?
<Arwen> flaccid, no? what happen?
<Arwen> sayers, nowhere
<flaccid> nothing happen thats what
<flaccid> how to diagnose. this is with firefox 2 on dapper
<Arwen> flaccid, enter "about:plugins" in firefox, see if it's recognized
<Yorokobi> sayers: the binaries for java go in /usr/bin
<waxyfresh> can i get some help with this?:root@sleepless:~# kdesu adapt
<waxyfresh> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<flaccid> i only have libnull plugin
<Apollo^101> Arwen, i never mounted any thing
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: any answers?
<Yorokobi> t3hwiz0rd: sorry, I had to get my laptop, set it up, then go help my wife with a couple of things.
<Arwen> Apollo^101, well then... I wonder why you can't access your ntfs partitions? lol
<Apollo^101> Arwen, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13960/
<Apollo^101> Arwen, i never had problem with fat32
<sayers> How do I remove somthing and save more space then using aptitude remove Name?
<Arwen> sayers, you can do "apt-get clean" to clean out the downloaded apps cache
<chijin> fat32 is a pain
<Arwen> also, you can do --purge, but that has a minimal effect (removes some stuff from /etc)
<flaccid> i see my problem
<chemicalvamp> whats the copy command for copyin a folder, to another folder? (i gotta do it in sudo cuz im copying to a folder i dont have permission to
<flaccid> damn ubuntu!
<Arwen> Apollo^101, where it says "ntfs", replace it with "ntfs-3g"
<verzonnen> chemicalvamp: to copy the whole folder use "cp -r"
<Ferojasrom> Hey, What is the password or root or sudo of kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> sudo: cp-r: command not found
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: if you could please /msg me your results
<Apollo^101> ok
<Arwen> chemicalvamp, cp -r
<Arwen> :-)
<chemicalvamp> ohh
<t3hwiz0rd> Yorokobi: i need to go for a run to make sure i don't get fat
<Ferojasrom> Hey, What is the password or root or sudo of kubuntu
<zerothis> off to configure pearpc
<Ferojasrom> What is the password or root or sudo of kubuntu??
<Yorokobi> Ferojasrom: there is no root password. The sudo password is your password
<verzonnen> Ferojasrom: no password for root
<verzonnen> Ferojasrom: sudo su -
<haffi_> sudo su - ?
<verzonnen> Ferojasrom: "then passwd root"
<Arwen> haffi, that uses sudo to run su, which more or less creates a root shell
<grego_> Hi all, is it possible to strip all binaries at once after compilation?
<Yorokobi> Ferojasrom: or sudo -s (same as sudo su -)
<Arwen> Yorokobi, it's not
<Arwen> sudo -s = sudo bash, it doesn't create a login shell
<Arwen> sudo -i is a closer interpretation
<Yorokobi> Arwen: a bit nit picky today, yeah? :)
<Arwen> Yorokobi, that's actually an important difference
<Arwen> Ferojasrom, if you have a good reason to make a rootpw, "sudo passwd root" is the right way to do it
<Yorokobi> Arwen: you're right, of course, but the effect of the two commands is the same--superficially. You get to be root.
<Arwen> Yorokobi, hmm, yes, but one creates a different environment which apparently some admins require
<Yorokobi> Kubuntu doesn't
<Arwen> Yorokobi, ?? I just said that certain system admins want their true root environment... nothing to do with *buntu
<Yorokobi> or, vanilla Kubuntu at any rate
<Yorokobi> lol, I'm done
<sayers> Anyone have any direct recommendations for KDE looks ?
<Arwen> I'm done spouting nonsense too :-)
<Arwen> sayers, beryl!
<Arwen> or, what do you mean by looks?
<Yorokobi> kde-look.org ??
<sayers> Arwen: Beryl is far from productive. it just looks cool
<sayers> I mean like themes/colors
<flaccid> rightio i hacked that
<flaccid> now for shockwave ?
<flaccid> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<flaccid> oh dang
<flaccid> doesn't matter
<Yorokobi> sayers: I'm more productive with beryl. I mean, how nice is it to move windows around with Super+1-9 ?? Very nice.
<sayers> I am not productve with it, it runs fast and all but just not good for use in a programming environment or every day use... or atleast thats what I think
<Arwen> flaccid, hehe, blame adobe
<Arwen> that said, Shockwave is kinda useless
<flaccid> yes and blame adobe for making flash9 with alsa for sound
<Yorokobi> yeah, to borrow from perl culture, tmtowtdi
<Arwen> flaccid, what's wrong with alsa? alsa rules
<flaccid> i use freebsd for desktop
<flaccid> it discriminates against non-linux users
<flaccid> and i need shockwave coz i'm a web dev
<jaevel> anyone have problems with browsing windows networks file shares?
<Powerking89670> night everyone
<Arwen> flaccid, wine it is then, lol
<flaccid> yeah i guess so, i'll wait till i need
<Arwen> jaevel, I can't find mine since samba doesn't do nbnr over bcast, buyt...
<flaccid> jaevel: no
<Arwen> but*
<sayers> jaevel: no but windows has problems :P , seriously though I think its how you set up the options
<Apollo^101> thanks all
<jaevel> oh...
<flaccid> nbnr over bcast?
<sayers> jaevel: what are you trying to do?
<jaevel> i cant seem to browse my network.. i see the workgroup but cannot see anything under that
<jaevel> well, reinstalling kubuntu
<Arwen> flaccid, netbios name resolution over bcast packets
<jaevel> atm
<flaccid> need to configure smb correctly and ensure its not being blocked by anything
<Arwen> basically, if you don't have a local dns server, Windows resolves hostnames by bcast
<flaccid> NetBT you mean
<sayers> reinstalling the Distro doesnt fix much.
<flaccid> samba3 can support that
<Arwen> flaccid, oh?
<flaccid> it needs to be configured however
<sayers> In linux you will probably never have to reinstall the distro unless you dont know how to fix it at all
<jaevel> i broke it pretty badly
<Arwen> flaccid, elaborate
<jaevel> thats my prob...
<sayers> how did you break it?
<jaevel> i broke the nic card
<flaccid> read the docs @ samba.org
<sayers> nic card?
<jaevel> i remove net-tools
<jaevel> that killed the network card
<sayers> oh hm
<jaevel> no more internet
<jaevel> hm?
<sayers> it would be fixable for someone with experience,
<jaevel> im sure...
<sayers> but yeah once you dont have internet
<sayers> no google
<sayers> no easy fixes
<surgy> hi
<jaevel> i see...
<jaevel> learned that the hard way i guess....
<sayers> google in the wiki has it all
<jaevel> i guess im gonna need some help getting samba setup correctly....
<sayers> if you want to do somthing spend 5 minutes searching for it rather than an hour trying to fix what you broke
<waxyfresh> anyone have a link to a .deb for vidalia?
<surgy> anyone know of any good windows managers for carputers?
<sayers> jaevel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<jaevel> sayers: thanks...
<jaevel> i just installed ubuntu a week ago...
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i delete the panel in kubuntu
<jaevel> learned alot so far....
<flaccid> i dont get why the flashplugin-nonfree package stores files in /var/cache and symlinks: ./usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt -> /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt
<waxyfresh> how do i install a .deb
<flaccid> dpkg -i ./file.deb
<halebopp> Hola
<chemicalvamp> hola
<chemicalvamp> que pasa
<Arwen> flaccid, hmm, no idea
<flaccid> is /var/cache/* static or does it get deleted
<Arwen> doesn't for me, maybe yours was broken? that said, try edgy or feisty - it'll work wonders
<Arwen> /var/cache is static until it's cleaned out
<flaccid> hell no
<[BTF] Chm0d> can you remove the bottom panel in kubuntu? I know in gnome you can but when I right click on the panel I dont have that option in kde
<flaccid> why should i have to reinstall
<flaccid> dapper is lts
<Arwen> because newer == better, didn't you come from gentoo?
<flaccid> when is /var/cache cleaned out
<flaccid> newer does not equal better
<flaccid> no
<Arwen> when x program decides it feels like cleaning it out
<flaccid> i'm a freebsd user
<flaccid> x program?
<Arwen> yes, any generic program
<flaccid> so you are basically saying you don't know
<chemicalvamp> [BTF] Chm0d well i guess if its buggin you.. you could maybe ctrl+alt+escape it ;)
<Arwen> unlike /tmp, /var/cache doesn't have any special meaning - but lots of programs clean out sections at times
<Arwen> flaccid, ^^
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<chemicalvamp> but dont ask me how to get it back lol
<flaccid> that doesn't really inform anything
<flaccid> you don't know what manages /var/cache
<[BTF] Chm0d> not buggin me was just goin to have kiba-dock there dats all
<Arwen> flaccid, /var/cache isn't managed, the individual sections are
<halebopp> Tengo Amaro 1.4.3 pero no puede reproducir mp3 que estan en red, la otra computadora tiene windows xp. Qu puedo hacer?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ill just move it :P
<Arwen> /var/cache/apt is managed by apt, /var/cache/blah is managed by blah
<flaccid> well thats what im talking about
<Yorokobi> !es | halebopp
<ubotu> halebopp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> so, that brings us to the conclusion that /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree is managed by flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> what manages /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree and why is it installed there. if you don't know just say so
<Arwen> or, since flash can't do anything itself, that means apt is managing it
<flaccid> flashplugin-nonfree is the package. how does a package maintain a directory?
<Arwen> it's not supposed to be installed there, something probably broke
<flaccid> it is installed there
<flaccid> as per the package contents of the .deb..
<flaccid> eg. dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<halebopp> Gracias ubotu
<Arwen> flaccid, mine's in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree so I think you have a problem...
<chemicalvamp> halebopp, si #ubuntu-es es muy beuno
<flaccid> Arwen: thats the symlink
<Arwen> no, it's not a symlink on mine
<flaccid> you are not on dapper
<flaccid> its a dif package
<flaccid> i assume
<Arwen> I'll check
<Yorokobi> this is why I use the installer from adobe.com ^^^
<Arwen> flaccid, ^^
<Arwen> it's really 2 files, no sense not doing a manual
<flaccid> Yorokobi: shouldn't need to do that... *shouldn't*
<Yorokobi> flaccid: I shouldn't need to use *BSD for good IPSec, but I do anyway.
<flaccid> defeats the whole purpose of the packaging system...
<Arwen> flaccid, the package is just a wrapper around a script to fetch and run adobe's installer
<Yorokobi> its flash ...
<flaccid> no it snot
<flaccid> not flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<Arwen> it is, the package consists of a script with "wget <> && tar xzf <> && cp <blah blah>
<Yorokobi> but it works
<Yorokobi> so, who cares?
<Yorokobi> Half of what I have installed I didn't use the debs for.
<flaccid> Arwen: http://pastebin.ca/424862
<flaccid> Yorokobi: it will work until the /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree is removed
<flaccid> Arwen: which package is this
<flaccid> and what is the name of the script filename in the .deb
<Yorokobi> lo que sea
<flaccid> actually i see that in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree-unpackdir/
<Arwen> flashplugin-nonfree (repository version at least, not seveas) - the script is the standard install script in all debs
<lauchazombie> hello
<nam_> bonjour
<lauchazombie> if i share some folder whit kpf
<lauchazombie> what would be the rout to it?
<lauchazombie> like , what should someone write in the web browser
<lauchazombie> to download the files?
<flaccid> and you are referring to install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<Arwen> flaccid, actually, I take that back, I'm sorry - my system has install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz in /var/cache and the actual libraries in /usr/lib
<nam_> quelqu'un parle francais???
<Yorokobi> Who was having the CPU scaling problem with edgy? jaevel? jager? someone else?
<lauchazombie> just spanish and some english
<Yorokobi> !fr | nam_
<ubotu> nam_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flaccid> Arwen: what does file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt return?
<nam_> thank you obotu
<jager> wasn't i Yorokobi
<junocdx> can anyone help me with aticonfig?
<twiztr> I just got followed home by a police cruser...
<twiztr> >.<
<Arwen> flaccid, flashplayer.xpt: symbolic link to `../../flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt'
<Arwen> but then again, /usr/lib/mozilla is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox
<twiztr> Me = No license.
<twiztr> Woud have sucked.
<flaccid> and probably symlinks back to /var/cache/..
<flaccid> this is ridiculous system
<flaccid> looks like the package script calls the flash installer to install into /var/cache/....
<drew> i cant put anything in the source folder!
<flaccid> i mean /var is for spooling, i don't know why ubuntu uses it for things like apache and libs..
<drew> help!
<flaccid> but then again there are lot of things like this in ubuntu that don't make sense
<flaccid> some people will see /var/cache and think they can remove stuff in it to free space
<Arwen> flaccid, not here... mine is physically in /usr/lib - I think the stuff in /var you're seeing is temporary junk, but maybe not - you have dapper after all
<Yorokobi> flaccid: you'll find pretty much the same file structure in other Linux distros (RHEL, FC6, CentOS, Debian, etc)
<drew> hey any one know why my roots are lokced out?
<Yorokobi> Can you be a bit more precise, drew?
<drew> i cant put tarballs into the root folder etc/apt/sources.list.
<Yorokobi> drew: why would you want to do that?
<drew> to install beryl
<flaccid> Yorokobi: yeah i know. still doesn't make sense.
<Yorokobi> That's not how its done
<drew> yorokobi: how do i unlock it
<flaccid> Yorokobi: it even contradicts man hier
<Ace2016> maybe because /etc/apt/sources.list sin't a folder?
<flaccid> Arwen: um its not temporary as per my pastebin...
<twiztr> drew: change the root passwd to something you know, and then log in as root and do it, though I don't recommend i.
<Yorokobi> drew: why are you using .tar.gz's Are you planning on compiling from source?
<Ace2016> just use 3v1n0's repo he the latest beryl from svn is there
<flaccid> Arwen: and you keep dissing dapper. i know its shit, but its LTS
<drew> yorokobi: yes
<Yorokobi> drew: keep the .tar.gz's in your home dir
<drew> okay how do i change thr root pass
<Arwen> flaccid, well, it's what it is
<flaccid> all this stuff pretty much demonstrate the unstable nature of ubuntu
<twiztr> drew: one sec
<Arwen> drew, you can use sudo -i/sudo -s
<flaccid> i prefer a stable operating system, not a 'cutting edge' broken one
<cpk1> wait, the way ubuntu uses /var displays its unstable nature?
* cpk1 boggles
<twiztr> goto K>systemsettings>usermanagement>
<Arwen> dapper is far from cutting edge.....
<twiztr> clickt eh show system accounts checkbox
<cpk1> edgy is far from cutting edge =\
<Arwen> feisty is far from cutting edge for that matter
<twiztr> click on Administrator mode
<Yorokobi> So, I have a question of my own. What happened to the screen capture applet for KDE (in feisty)?
<twiztr> double click root
<twiztr> set it to active(or enable), set a password
<drew> umm its blank
<twiztr> type somethign in
<twiztr> any password you want
<twiztr> then make sure to click ok
<twiztr> then go back to system settings, clickt he advance tab
<twiztr> click login manager
<Yorokobi> And people say gui's are easier? ^^^
<twiztr> Yorokobi: I know what you mean...
<twiztr> gah, i dont remember how to enable local root login
<Yorokobi> There's no need to set a password for root.
<twiztr> hold down ctrl+alt+f2 and log in as root and startx
<drew> that dint delp anyway
<twiztr> Now log in as root, and you have access to the root folders
<twiztr> That's just how to get around the K/Ubuntu no root think.
<twiztr> thing*
<twiztr> See you all in a few sec, I'm going back to my faithful command line, and irssi.
<obat> hello, I have a friend who was just moving files in konqueror when he hit a disk full error. Most of the files are in one of the two locations, but some are gone
<obat> does anyone know if these files will exist anywhere?
<cyber-hazard> anyone tried the edgy -> feisty upgrade tool? I'm having a problem with it
<deeo> obat: that's not exactly possible...
<deeo> obat: the files aren't modified until the copy is complete
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: yeah, I've used it twice now.
<obat> deeo: you mean the files shouldn't have been deleted until they were copied?
<cyber-hazard> Yorokobi: when I use it, I get all the way to the prompt that downloads the tool. Then it tells me to click finish to close Adept and start the tool. I click finish....nothing. close adept....nothing
<Yorokobi> It should auto-start. I've had it hide behind adept before. I want to say that if you close adept it'll close as well (as it expects to be the one to close adept).
<cyber-hazard> Hmmm, okay, let me try that real quick
<obat> deeo: konqueror might act differently then direct command line, because I've looked for the files everywhere
<cyber-hazard> Yorokobi: though the page says there's a bug in the tool and that you have to close adept
<Yorokobi> I haven't run into that bug
<cyber-hazard> negative, it's not hiding behind adept. not really sure what's going on =\
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: the thing that got me both times I used it is I didn't follow the instructions precisely. I missed a step (read over it).
<deeo> obat: i'm certain of it.  in fact, konqueror even compares the files after copy to ensure integrity.
<Yorokobi> heh, I mean I read/skipped over a step
<Yorokobi> gotta love English sometimes.
<cyber-hazard> heheh, yeah. what step? cause the there didn't seem to be many steps involved
<deeo> obat: the only scenario where files might be lost is if during copy they are deleted by an outside source
<deeo> obat: in any case, you can use the find tool to search for the files on the command line: find / -iname "filename"
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: I think it was the Full Upgrade -> Apply, I didn't apply once and didn't full upgrade once.
<cyber-hazard> ah
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: do you get the installer or just Adept's warning about it starting?
<obat> deeo: okay, I'll try searching the whole drive for the files
<obat> deeo: thank you for the answer
<cyber-hazard> Yorokobi: I just get the little dialog that opens a window on top of Adept, then I click through a couple dialogs where it downloads the tool (supposedly) to the tmp directory, then it says to click finish to close Adept and launch the tool
<cyber-hazard> i never actually get to the tool itself
<deeo> obat: to save yourself some time, you could always run updatedb first, then use the locate command
<deeo> not sure if you knew that or not, so i thought i'd mention it
<dotnick> does anyone know when the new-legacy drivers for the nvidia cards might be available?
<cyber-hazard> hehehe, something about the term "new-legacy" just cracks me up
<AxlRose> if you upgrade something how can u step back to the previous version
<dotnick> :)
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: the upgrade tool is a python script, if its still in /tmp you may be able to start in manually. Or you can upgrade the old-school way
<cyber-hazard> Yorokobi: yeah, I looked in the temp, doesn't appear to be in there anywhere, at least not in a format i'd expect it to be in
<Yorokobi> AxlRose: if you use Synaptic then you can search for the package, highlight it and then use Ctrl-E to pick from a list of previous versions of the package.
<AxlRose> Yorokobi:  I use adept
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: old school method: Change every instance of "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "feisty" then run 'sudo apt-get update' followed by 'sudo apt-get -y -f dist-upgrade' and go get a drink or sandwich (or both).
<cyber-hazard> i was reading somewhere that dist-upgrade is pretty unreliable though
<Yorokobi> AxlRose: heh, use adept to install synaptic then start using synaptic. There may be a way to do it in Adept but I'm not familiar with it.
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: it can be
<cyber-hazard> honestly, I'm getting to the point where I might upload my files to my fileserver, then just wipe it out with the new version :P
<cyber-hazard> it's a work computer, so I don't keep much locally
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: that works just as well and is probably just as fast (at least for the initial install, not counting the upgrades)
<cyber-hazard> yeah, i'll probably just download the beta
<cyber-hazard> i wasn't running the 64bit version of kubuntu anyways, so it seems like a decent time to upgrade
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: did you use the 64bit repo to run the upgrader?
<cyber-hazard> nope
<cyber-hazard> running fulll 32 bit here
<Yorokobi> okay, just making sure
<cyber-hazard> company told me to so I could run their software, but.....yeah, I don't actually use their software much
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: XO?
<cyber-hazard> pardon?
<Yorokobi> nevermind
<cyber-hazard> errr.....okay
<cyber-hazard> :P
<Yorokobi> your IP belongs to XO Communications. Granted, they parcel out a lot of IP space
<Yorokobi> cyber-hazard: haha, I didn't mean XOXOX rotfl
<cyber-hazard> lol
<cyber-hazard> naw, I didn't think you did
<cyber-hazard> as far as our IP, it comes from our T1, so i'm sure XO probably owns that network or something
<Yorokobi> My employer has a T1 from them as well. My former had a 100MB ethernet connection. That was fun.
<cyber-hazard> lol
<cyber-hazard> our T1 sucks. we have a cable connection for downloading ISO's and stuff
<cyber-hazard> I'm usually on that
<Yorokobi> Yeah, my DSL is considerably faster than T1
<Yorokobi> now I'm off topic ...
<cyber-hazard> Uhoh
<cyber-hazard> quick, answer questions!
<cyber-hazard>  /cricket-chirp
<Skrot-> Hi, does http://www.vg.no make konqueror (3.5.6) a bit unresponsive and laggy for other than me?
<AxlRose> can anyone help me with a quick DOSBOX question
<fignew> Skrot-: no major problems here
<fignew> I don't have flash installed though
<Skrot-> Seems a bit faster without flash
<waxyfresh> can i get some repo related help::http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401331
<waxyfresh> is anyone in here?
<NightBird> I'm not in here
<waxyfresh> whys the room so slow?
<hitmanWilly> maybe everyones stuff is working?
<tulio__> or there are no doubts
<waxyfresh> lol
<toferrado> How can I set a screensaver as my desktop background?
<waxyfresh> so anyone have an idea aboute my repo problem
<kaner_> is there a way to invoke the new updater manually?
<MarcC> Is there a way to find installed packages I haven't used for a while?
<hitmanWilly> kaner_, don't know about the graphical one, but u can always run apt-get update
<hitmanWilly> kaner_, does the same thing, more or less
<kaner_> well update will update the package list
<kaner_> maybe your thinking of dist-upgrade
<waxyfresh> marc deborphan or something like that
<hitmanWilly> kaner_, yeah, that's it
<hitmanWilly> kaner_, sorry, 10 things at once
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to check kernel version?
<hitmanWilly> uname -r
<fannagoganna> uname -r
<fannagoganna> or uname -a
<chemicalvamp> whats the difernce
<fannagoganna> uname -a tells you ALL the kernel info
<fannagoganna> uname -r essentially gives you the version info
<waxyfresh> can i get some repo related help::http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401331
<kaner_> cool, i didnt know if the new little tool did something fancy
<fannagoganna> no, nothing fancy
<fannagoganna> it works, so no, nothing too fancy :)
<kaner_> heh, it just seems like every release they have a new gui upgrade deal
<fannagoganna> i would be thrilled if every new release had half the bugs of the previous one :D
<kaner_> i live for the bugs.
<hitmanWilly> instead of twice
<chemicalvamp> full upgrade in adept would get the newest kernel correct?
<fannagoganna> it would yes get the newest one
<hitmanWilly> the newest in the repos
<kaner_> the newest one available to you atleast.
<fannagoganna> although you could compile your own kernel if you wanted to
<fannagoganna> it's not as scary as you might think
<kaner_> not normally worth it though.
<fannagoganna> it's relatively painless -- less painful than creating a gstreamer pipeline :)
<chemicalvamp> NOO thanks lol, did that a few times when i used gentoo.. wasnt as fun as it sounded lol
<fannagoganna> oh gentoo :(
<hitmanWilly> kubu's easier, believe me
<kaner_> it would actually be easier in gentoo
<kaner_> i would say.
<hitmanWilly> still a pita
<fannagoganna> most people prefer to do things other than compile their OS the whole time :)
<kaner_> yeah i dealt with gentoo a little, but i dont like to wait for things to compile.
<hitmanWilly> well, feisty has 2.6.20, so there's really no reason to yet
<chemicalvamp> im sure my kernel is fine lol
<kaner_> ubuntu seems to keep the kernals fairly up to date
<fannagoganna> the kernel is usually the only thing in your OS that runs well :)
<hitmanWilly> i think kernel.org is up to 2.6.20.4 stable
<fannagoganna> by well, i mean flawlessly
<fannagoganna> everything else, it's like free-as-in-clinic
<fannagoganna> you get what you pay for
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly, if i got 2.6.20 im guessing vmware wouldnt work?
<hitmanWilly> dont see why not
<hitmanWilly> if virtualization is enabled in the kernel, it should
<chemicalvamp> uname -rcuz in adept the packages are kernel specific
<chemicalvamp> oh ok
<fannagoganna> well, also in Fedora
<fannagoganna> for example, highmem, suspend, nvidia, etc.
<fannagoganna> those are specific modified kernels i have seen
<hitmanWilly> 2.6.20+ has virtualization built in so you don't need kernel mods
<hitmanWilly> i don't think anyway
<waxyfresh> whats the bennifit of compiling my own kernal?
<jerry_> hj
<jerry_> hi
<kaner_> makes you a bigger man
<hitmanWilly> waxyfresh, well, you can take out stuff you don't need, like support for other processors, telephony, video card modules, token ring support, etc
<hitmanWilly> or compile modules straight in
<kaner_> which could make it boot faster.
<waxyfresh> does that make the computer run noticible better?
<waxyfresh> cool
<hitmanWilly> depends
<waxyfresh> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaner_> i dont think on a modern machine it does
<waxyfresh> is there a how to anywhere?
<waxyfresh> im on a old old box
<hitmanWilly> i used to do it all the time, but i really don't see any noticeable improvement these days
<kaner_> i this upgrade is going to finsih and my systems just going to eat it.
<Skuller> hey guys...my friend just did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and rebooted...his login screen has changed but its still ubuntu desktop, any help?
<hitmanWilly> Skuller, go to sessions and select KDE
<kaner_> there should be a button on the login screen to change your session type
<hitmanWilly> kdm will open the last opened desktop/WM
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller> thas cool
<waxyfresh> so noone knows whats wrong with my repos?
<Skuller> hitmanWilly: thanks
<hitmanWilly> Skuller, np
<philphoto> what's a good utility to monitor CPU, mobo temps and fan speeds?
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, try conky
<philphoto> do I have control over speeds in conky?
<philphoto> not that I have to, it's just a nice feature
<hitmanWilly> philphoto, not that i know of
<philphoto> thanks
<os2mac> is anyone having a problem with their video adapter after the dist upgrade?
<Skuller> philphoto: glassmonitor in superkaramba shud do the trick too
<toferrado> How do I install xwinwrap?
<kitche> os2mac: did you get updated drivers when you dist-upgrade?
<philphoto> I kind of like this conky from what I see.  simple.  except, how do configure the utility?
<kitche> philphoto: by hand check out the conky website to learn more
<os2mac> yeah but it's a weird problem...
<philphoto> gotcha
<os2mac> my screen after login is fine. it's the login screen that's wonky. it's set to 640x480
<Skuller> !redmond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redmond - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<os2mac> Kitche: any ideas?
<kaner_> hrm kinda scares me that there is a windows channel on freenode
<Skuller> yea me too
<Skuller> dint blve it first
<Megiddo> How can I find out what version of kubuntu is installed on a machine?
<Rade> I recently installed Dapper Drake, updated my sources.list, ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and now adept_updater shows that I need 35 updates.  When I run the update tool it finds none.  Any suggestions?
<kaner_> it will be in the  /etc/lsb-release file
<Rade> I thought maybe it just needed time to poll hte server, but this was since yesterday.
<kaner_> if nothing else
<Rade> It says edgy
<Megiddo> Thanks kaner_
<Rade> Ubunto 6.100
<kaner_> np
<kaner_> oh i was answering Megiddo
<Rade> err 6.10
<Rade> sorry
<kaner_> Rade: you could do 'apt-get upgrade', i think that pretty much does the samething
<sayers> Good night all
<kaner_> afaik
<Rade> The following packages have been kept back... then a list of what looks to be 35 packages
<kaner_> you should be fine, apt knows what its doing
<kaner_> i once thought i was smarter than it and broke sudo and about half of kde
<hitmanWilly> kaner_, ditto
<Rade> What's the app/tool that plays a default sound so I can work on configuring my sound?
<darryl_> any of you guys use nomachine for remote desktop into your kubuntu box?
<jordan> can anyone help me figure out why my WMP54G isn't showing up in lspci?
<darryl_> anyone do desktop sharing?
<kaner_> must be the first upgrade that it didnt break my video drivers
<kaner_> hot
<zeno_> ?
<os2mac> what is the command to auto reconfigure x11
<os2mac> dpkg-reconfigure x11org-x11server?
<hawk_> how do i unzip a .7z file i have downloaded 7zip
<Skuller> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<os2mac> does that do it autodetecting or does it require input?
<hawk_> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kaner_> it autodetects if i recall.
<philphoto> what was that other cpu, mobo, temp utility that someone mentioned other than conky?  conky is a little quirky on my desktop & I'm going to have to learn a bit (willing to) to configure it properly.  until then, I'm looking for something to monitor temps & fan speeds.
<hawk_> ark will not open a .7z file
<robin> hay all, can i use win32 with kubuntu 64 bit?
<hawk_> i think you can do that as long as wine is 32
<hawk_> but dont go on what i say
<dwidmann> robin: mind being a bit more specific?
<kaner_> hawk_: mine does
<robin> wins32 codecs
<robin> work wit hkubuntu 64
<robin> ?
<pollyo> Hello
<hawk_> nvm
<robin> been awhile maybe i am not saying it right
<robin> windwos codecs
<kaner_> your saying it right, you want to use win32 codecs for like mplayer
<robin> yes
<robin> on 64 bit cpu, just bought it lol
<kaner_> right
<kaner_> and it does work
<kaner_> but i think you have to use 32 bit mplayer
<robin> dont know lol
<kaner_> or 32 bit whatever app your using
<robin> just installer kubuntu 64
<kaner_> yeah, im saying that does work, but you have to use the 32 bit version of the apps, i think.
<sstchur> why would konqueror be (seemingly) stripping the styles out of a page?
<robin> oh ic
<kaner_> try it though, im not 100% on it.
<os2mac> OK, so why is my resolution at the login screen different than my regular desktop?
<robin> so i need to add 32 bit source to source ist?
<dwidmann> robin: the win32 codecs will only work in 32-bit programs, which can be run on 64-bit ...
<nonuda_> yo guys, i have shared a folder (samba), but when i try to browse it from another box it said that i don't have the permission, how do i enable it?
<robin> ok, thx you
<os2mac> better question what is the Fiesty beta channel called?
<Skuller> #ubuntu+1
<nonuda_> ubuntu+1
<nonuda_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dwidmann> robin: look for a thread called "WMV9 on AMD64" on uf, or you could use this, a script I wrote -> http:www.xnowherex.net/simple64
<dwidmann> program called mplayer32 that works well ...
<ravan> if i install kubuntu fiesty beta now, would i have to reinstall when fiesty proper is released?
<dwidmann> ravan: only if you're a clean install fanatic, in other words, no, you don't have to
<ravan> if apt will take care of it, will my system be in exactly the same state as it would have been had i installed feisty proper directly(apart from the home folder)
<ravan> dwidmann: ok
<hitmanWilly> raven: should be
<Goontz> yeah
<Goontz> rofl...wrong window
<chipbuddy> hello chaps
<Goontz> I like wearing chaps
<chipbuddy> ass-less chaps?
<Goontz> Of course.
<nixternal> oh lord, how did I know that was coming
<chipbuddy> actually... all chaps are ass-less... a college friend of mine would get annoyed whenever someone specifically mentioned the "assless" kind
<Goontz> haha, I guess that's true...
<chipbuddy> so question... ok for starters i'm a ubuntu user, but i like this chatroom way more than the main one
<chipbuddy> ok so the question is, i want to get a music player... and i'm thinking it is going to be some gui one.. but should i try to use something text-based, like mplayer?
<Goontz> Blasphemy!
<chipbuddy> which part? the gui... or using ubuntu on a kubuntu chatroom?
<cpk1> amarok duh
<chemicalvamp> loaded an xgl session and crashed at the same time as a shell - konsole window pops up.. any ideas?
<chipbuddy> or am i going to hell for both
<cpk1> you are asking in kubuntu =P
<dwidmann> bah, too heavyweight, you should use ogg123 :P (just kidding altogether really)
<cpk1> chipbuddy: however there is exaile which is an amarok clone that uses gtk libs
<Alonea> chipbuddy: if you want a small player I also use Beep Media Player along with amarok
<waxyfresh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401331 can i get some help fixxing my repos?i just updated them with source-oo-matic yet there still giving me crap
<waxyfresh> im aboute to go all chuck norris on them
<cpk1> if you want super duber lightweight use mpd I guess
<ComputerHermit> lol
<cpk1> waxyfresh: super duper even
<Alonea> waxyfresh: did you do the key commands it tells you to do in the file?
<waxyfresh> hmmmm
<waxyfresh> no
<waxyfresh> brb
<chipbuddy> alonea, how do you mean "along with"?
<Alonea> chipbuddy: oh, I use them both. Not that they actually work together. I use beep media player's alarm clock plugin. Just saying I use both.
<chipbuddy> ah, ok
<Alonea> waxyfresh: yeah, there are 2 commands and then you just put in the Key number that is before each repo. If you are just using the basic source list (first 2 check boxes) then I think there is only one Key code.
<mzanfardino_> how do I reload/remount my USB drive after it's been unmounted.  It should mount automatically, but for some reason it's not
<Alonea> chipbuddy: but amarok is really your best bet. Its quite nice.
<cpk1> mzanfardino_: you need to know the dev point and then just do sudo mount /dev/sd*X /media/somefolder
<Alonea> waxyfresh: basically just follow the instructions in your sources.list file.
<chipbuddy> Alonea, i'm using gnome, so i'd prefer something that works with it... and i've used exaile before and i really liked it
<mzanfardino_> cpk1: hmmm... yeah, i know I could do that, but I thought there was a command that automounts that I could run manually
<wolferine> how do I burn a movie in linux?
<wolferine> anyone have a URL?
<hitmanWilly> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cpk1> mzanfardino_: if its in your fstab then you can do mount -a
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> Where can I download/find fancy fonts?
<draik> For OpenOffice
<wolferine> so, where those for me?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yes
<wolferine> can you please re-read my question then?
<cpk1> wolferine: kmedia-factory should do it for you
<draik> wolferine: Use k9copy
<cpk1> err kmediafactory
<wolferine> which does conversiion and burn?
<mzanfardino_> cpk1: naw, that's not doing it.  The drive is an external USB drive that automounts (generally).  However, when I start my VM that captures the drives, they auto-dismount.  Now that I've unloaded VM I'm expecting them to auto-mount again (I thought they used to but can't be certain)... I could have sworn I saw a command that would do that, but it wasn't mount -a (which I've tried to no avail)
<cpk1> I think it takes care of conversion too
<wolferine> nero-ish?
<cpk1> open it up and try it out
<wolferine> i cannot
<wolferine> i was looking for more a a URL about it all really
<cpk1> kmediafactory is pretty automagically if I remember correctly, otherwise use ffmpeg to convert to ntsc or pal and then burn using k3b or kmediafactory
<wolferine> can i use it in Gnome though
<klemen> hi
<mzanfardino_> maybe I'm asking this the wrong way.  If you plug in a USB device such as a memory stick or iPod, Ubuntu automatically recognizes the device and mounts it.  What's the command that can force the usb bus to search for new devices and mount them?
<klemen> how are u?
<cpk1> ... you can use any app in either enviroment wolferine
<klemen> is there somebody who can tell me
<klemen> how to
<klemen> install xgl
<klemen> on kubuntu
<cpk1> i dont know, if I need to mount something thats plugged in I just mount it myself
<hitmanWilly> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<klemen> sorry but i am newbie on linux
<mzanfardino_> when I run lsusb the device is not listed.. is there a usb probe command?
<wolferine> just doesnt show up in my menu
<draik> klemen, what are you trying to do?
<smileboot> is there a command that prevents the rolling bar coming up during install so i can see where the install is locking up ?
<klemen> well i want to have a xgl desktop
<mzanfardino_> since it's not showing up in lsusb, I'm assuming I can't mount it manually either... let me try
<klemen> that's all
<hitmanWilly> !xgl | klemen
<ubotu> klemen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<klemen> thanks
<klemen> a lot
<klemen> one more question
<klemen> there is a problem with internet
<klemen> so
<klemen> when i was on windows vista or xp
<klemen> or mac os
<klemen> the internet was
<klemen> 3 -4 times faster
<klemen> why is that slow there
<klemen> on kubuntu
<klemen> and ubuntu to
<waxyfresh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smileboot> so is there such a command?
<chemicalvamp> whats the command to get your video cards chipset info?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a cd burning program on ubuntu that will automatically convert mp3s to wavs for audio cds?
<wolferine> anyone have experience with burning a video DVD in KMediaFactory?
<chemicalvamp> how do i turn off UMA+Sideport and use JUST Sideport?
<chemicalvamp> *crickets cherp*
<wolferine> anyone have experience with burning a video DVD in KMediaFactory?
<draik> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nonuda_> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hansent__> has anyone tried the dist upgrade tool for the 7.04 beta?  It doesn't seem to work on my instalation...
<chemicalvamp> hansent__, i have... didnt work.. save yourelf some time and burn a desktop cd
<hansent__> mphhh.....
<wolferine> !codecs | wolferine
<hansent__> chemicalvamp: how did you start it?
<chemicalvamp> hansent__ the updrage tool?
<wolferine> how about some help on codecs?
<wolferine> the !codecs doesnt supply enough info...
<chemicalvamp> hansent__ https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<hansent__> chemicalvamp: yeah, it doesnt start automatically after the wizard in adept like it it supposed to.  I dont knowis now what the binary is named or if its available from a menu.
<chemicalvamp> what kind of codec
<chemicalvamp> hansent__ what archetecture do you have
<wolferine> ac3, is that JUST an audio codec?
<hansent__> chemicalvamp: x86 (32bit)
<chemicalvamp> hansent__ and this is in your repository? deb (next field) http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ (next field) /
<wolferine> chemicalvamp>i want to go from .avi to DVD
<wolferine> which ever codec that requires
<chemicalvamp> what player? have you checked the players website out yet?
<wolferine> im not playing
<wolferine> im burning
<pollyo> wolferine: What re you using?
<pollyo> are
<wolferine> KMediaFactory
<wolferine> Stream #0.0 : Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 8000 kb/s : Stream #0.1 : : Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5:1, 192 kb/s : Unsupported codec (id=86020) for input stream #0.1
<wolferine> looks like my audio codec isnt working...
<chemicalvamp> currently my video card is running UMA+Sideport how do i turn off UMA and only run sideport?
<pollyo> wolferine: Does kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins have anything to do with that?
<mp9> nejaci cesi ? :)
<chemicalvamp> or know a good place to look?
<twiztr> A+ Training in so long...
<pollyo> wolferine: When you start your project does it convert the avi?
<macky> hi
<macky> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DE
<macky> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DE
<j__> Weirrrrrd
<j__> Did anyone else have trouble here with their sound being crackly in Edgy?
<hitmanWilly> macky just got kicked from ##linux for general asshatery
<j__> I try messing with the sound in kde but it doesn't get better..
<j__> Ha
<Alonea> that he did...
<pollyo> wolferine: Wish I could have been more help.  I was able to get Kmediafactory to use an AVI.  Maybe next time I can help out.
<pollyo> Have to run...
<pollyo> BBL
<Ash-Fox> This is kind of sad, this is the 3rd time I wake up to find some guy in PM (from this channel) trying to 'sex me up' because he thinks I'm femae
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> its IRC, what do u expect?
<Ash-Fox> I've ran many IRC networks, I expect people to behave decently.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, one can always dream...
<Ash-Fox> I am generally in places where people behave decently.
<Ash-Fox> But it's kind of annoying that people are harassing people here based on their percieved gender.
<hitmanWilly> u get idiots everywhere
<Iwonder|too> bright guy
<Admiral_Chicago> Ash-Fox: that should never happen, if that occurs again, talk to people in #ubuntu-ops
<Alonea> I am always assumed to be male. Its fun. but people in this channel? odd...
<Ash-Fox> Admiral_Chicago, noted.
<sheldonc> Ash-Fox: did they actually use those words?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Ash-Fox> I just tried to define it as best as I could :P
<sheldonc> Ash-Fox: then a simple inquiry ?
<erikja> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<dwidmann> Hmm, the katapult amarok plugin doesn't seem to be working at all in feisty :\
<Ash-Fox> sheldonc, anyhow theres your answer. I'm going to get a drink.
<twiztr> How do I install a tar.gz file?
<twiztr> Ash-Fox: heh...
<Ash-Fox> twiztr, tar.gz files are like a .zip file.
<Ash-Fox> They're just archives, not installers.
<twiztr> I mean, its the src install for a program.
<twiztr> Meh, one second.
<Ash-Fox> What is the name of the program?
<twiztr> I am in the src file, and how do I make the makefile.deb
<Ash-Fox> twiztr, What is the name of the program?
<chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<twiztr> Nvm, I got it to work.
<twiztr> JohnTheRipper. I want to make sure my website isn't crackable.
<Ash-Fox> twiztr, please, just tell me the application name. It might already be in one of the repositories thus saving you a lot of work when you need updates etc.
<Alonea> nighty night dears. take care.
<chemicalvamp> #beryl
<smile> good morning ..
<smile> how to exit X server ?
<kumamoto> ctrl+Alt+Esc
<smile> kumamoto: thx
<Admiral_Chicago> ctrl + alt + backspace :)
<posingaspopular> ohh Mez|OnAir is on again
<posingaspopular> Mez|OnAir: play some 'gay bar' songs
<abortd> hm
<abortd> i wish i could broadcast music my connection sucks for uploading
<v0taguz> What is the new in Kubuntu Feisty ?
<posingaspopular> v0taguz: magic
<abortd> its kubuntu feisty....
<posingaspopular> actually im not too sure
<posingaspopular> but im sure it works
<abortd> what do you mean what is it?
<abortd> its linux
<posingaspopular> better ishould say. ive only used xubuntu feisty
<abortd> its ubuntu
<abortd> 7.14?
<v0taguz> abortd: 7.04
<v0taguz> :)
<abortd> same deal
<abortd> still what do you mean what is it?
<v0taguz> I refer respect to KDE
<abortd> ?
<abortd> are you from portuguel?
<posingaspopular> v0taguz: you mean KDE4
<posingaspopular> ?
<v0taguz> What is the new in Kubuntu respect to kDE
<abortd> i stopped using kde
<abortd> oh
<gabrieldain> Is anybody having problems with the current version of Amarok?
<ice_> gabrieldain: what kind of problems
<ice_> ?
<gabrieldain> Freezing and sometimes subsequent crashing, often right after starting it
<posingaspopular> gabrieldain: you check the bugs or file a bug report?
<gabrieldain> if I start i from a term, it says "Amarok it taking a long time to load! Perhaps something is wrong?" but no hints as to what is the problem
<gabrieldain> No, because there is no bug, as far as I know. I cant say "It crashed" and nothing else
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@84.237.151.45]  by fdoving
<ice_> am,... I belive that there is aspecial command to lauch "heavy" graphicl apps
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Mena> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 195.114.19.35 80] 
<Mena> Why i get this when try to upgrade
<gabrieldain> because the file listing all the packages in that repository is missing
<Mena> so what to do
<gabrieldain> Well, that means that repository is obsolete, so comment it out in sources.list
<Mena> OK
<gabrieldain> Although, I also have that repository, and I used it yesterday succesfully to install XGL/Beryl
<gabrieldain> So I dont know what the problem is
<gabrieldain> well, I do, but its not being consistent
<Mena> OK
<shookie> whats poppin guys
<shookie> can someone help me troubleshoot this samba issue im having
<unix_infidel> shookie: just ask your real question.
<unix_infidel> be as specific as possible.
<unix_infidel> include a pastebin of errors, and the chan will do what it can
<pollyo> If I want to upgrade my system memory I have to spend more then the sytem is worth. lol
<Mena> Thanks
<pollyo> Is there an option like in windows to get the computers properties? CPU, Memory, etc?
<smileboot> Hi im trying to install ubuntu or kubuntu  but everytime i try and boot from the cd or do a cd integrity check  i get to the rolling bar then it just locks up. anyone know what i can do to either 1) find out the problem or 2) fix it?
<pollyo> smileboot: Have you tried safe video mode?
<carve> anyone here have time to answer a question I have about kubuntu?
<pollyo> carve: Just ask if someone has time and/or the answer they will help.
<zouzou85> hi guys, when is kubuntu 7.-4 going to be out?
<zouzou85> i mean the final release?
<pollyo> zouzou85: Sometime soon it seems.
<pollyo> zouzou85: I've heard towards the end of the month if all goes well.
<zouzou85> there is no set date?
<zouzou85> I just thought there was a set date,
<pollyo> zouzou85: I've heard 19th.  Though I do not know if that is set in stone.
<zouzou85> looking forward to it!
<zouzou85> because there seems to be a bug in runit and git-daemon-runit in the beta version
<pollyo> zouzou85: Have you made a bugreport?
<zouzou85> i am not sure it is a bug.
<zouzou85> still trying to figure out if it was just a mal-installation
<pollyo> zouzou85: I suspect they could determine that if you made a report.
<pollyo> zouzou85: I do not know enought about what you are saying to comment any further.
<zouzou85> well, in fact, my fiance runs kubuntu, i use sabayon, so i haven't really had the time to check it
<pollyo> Anyone know if there is a setting that will tell me my CPU type and speed?
<zouzou85> i used a superkaramba theme to check it
<carve> i'm having trouble installing WINE
<zouzou85> how about uname -a in a terminal pollyo?
<pollyo> zouzou85: I'm not a big fan of superkaramba I seem to get icons lost behind themes.
<pollyo> zouzou85: I'll take a look at that command.
<carve> it installed and I unpacked the files with ARK but how do I get the program to open
<zouzou85> i am sure that command will give you the type of the cpu but not sure it will give you the speed
<pollyo> carve: Wine does not have a windows desktop.
<pollyo> carve: There is a filemanager of sorts.
<pollyo> No speed....
<pollyo> carve: Can't you install wine with Adept?
<zouzou85> I am sure you can carve
<carve> ive only been using kubuntu for a week now
<carve> its all so new to me
<carve> this is my first time using linux
<zouzou85> have you used adept before?
<pollyo> carve: I know that under K / Utilities it has wine options.
<kumamoto> pollyo: I think #cat /proc/cpuinfo might give u some detail
<carve> how do i get to k/utilites?
<pollyo> carve: K <--- The K at the left bottom of your screen by default.
<pollyo> carve: Then utilities on the list.
<carve> ok
<zouzou85> go to (start) then i believe it is system!
<carve> i dont see it in utilities
<pollyo> kumamoto: Thanks that shows it.
<pollyo> carve: Did you install it with adept or apt-get?
<pollyo> carve: or did you download a package?
<carve> yeah I downloaded the package in the repository
<carve> the  sudo apt get install wine
<carve> then I found the files and unpacked them in ARK
<pollyo> carve:You shouldn't have had to unark any files.
<zouzou85> carve, just go to k>system>adept
<carve> k
<pollyo> carve: I believe the install option should have unarched everything.
<pollyo> carve: And set it up.
<pollyo> carve: Go into Adept and search for wine see if it stated the app is installed.
<abortd> what runs games real well?
<abortd> does wine still suck?
<pollyo> abortd: Depends on what you want to do with it.
<abortd> run a 3d game?
<zouzou85> i heard activeX is not well implemented in WINE
<pollyo> abortd: You might want to install windows itself for a game.
<abortd> yeah well
<wizard_> anyone know how to get knetworkmanager to not ask for wep every login? i told it to do so with kwallet but it still does
<zouzou85> DIRECTX*
<abortd> i dont feel you on that one
<wizard_> and it seems to disconnect me at will
<abortd> zouzou85, ?
<carve> I found it
<carve> thanks alot for the help
<zouzou85> DIRECTX is not well implented in wine, but openGL works fine abortd
<pollyo> carve: Wine has a data base that list some applications that work and do not work on wine.
<abortd> can i substitute it?
<abortd> i want to run this dungeon siege engine
<carve> how do i look in the data base
<abortd> you dont
<CarinArr> i have a package that's badly broken, when i try to remove it it says i need to reinstall it first, when i try to reinstall it, it exits with errors.. what do i do
<pollyo> carve: Load up your webbrowser and go to the wine homepage.
<carve> ok
<pollyo> CarinArr: Are you using adept?
<abortd> isnt there a #winehq chan?
<noiesmo> CarinArr, use sudo aptitude remove packagename
<pollyo> abortd: There may be but if you are looking for what will or will not work they may direct you to the database.
<wizard__> does anyone know why knetworkmanager would continually reset a connection?
<CarinArr> pollyo: well adept just says it got an error.. i tried with dpkg which is where it tells me to reinstall first
<wizard__> every few minutes the connection times out and i have to reconnect it :-(
<pollyo> CarinArr: Have you tried aptitude?
<CarinArr> pollyo: uhmm aptitude just interfaces with dpkg doesn't it
<zouzou85> CarinArr, what is the name of the package?
<pollyo> CarinArr: I am not 100% sure.
<noiesmo> CarinArr, aptitude has better package resolution and will offer downgrades in packages to fix problems generally
<wizard__> no one on knetworkmanager?
<CarinArr> it's a package that's been converted from an rpm, so there won't be another version available to up/downgrade to
<shookie> using kubuntu, i have set up a share. In windows i'm able to access the share machine via \\x.x.x.x\. However when i try to acces the shared folder \\x.x.x.x\sharefolder. It returns permission denied. I have followed three difference tutorials in ubuntuforums. And they have worked in edgy..
<shookie> using feisty btw
<shookie> i have used smbpasswd -L -a and -e
<zouzou85> CarinArr, what is the name of the package? if i could know
<CarinArr> zouzou85: awcommon, it's a licensing tool for autodesk maya.. unfortunately autodesk only distributes stuff in rpm so there won't be any support from there
<zouzou85> I am asking cuz i have a similar problem
<pollyo> CarinArr: Have you attempted to remove it with aptitude?
<abortd> gnome is angering me
<pollyo> CarinArr: To see if it gives you the same error ?
<zouzou85> my problem is with runit, and yes i tried removing it, but it needs runit to remove it
<zouzou85> and it needs runit to reinstall it
<kumamoto> wizard__: I have experienced the same thing I think there is way of keeping but not sure how
<zouzou85> so i am basically in a rut
<CarinArr> pollyo: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CarinArr> and yes, it gives me the same message
<Mena> By accident The upgrader tool closed
<Mena>  is there any wrong if i made an update then an upgrade with terminal ?
<Photon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14010/
<Mena> Bec the upgrader tool already changed the source lst
<Photon> ok
<intelikey> waw!   Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/multiverse Packages
<intelikey> Fetched 3B in 4s (1B/s)
<Photon> i closed a file tab and i deleted the file
<intelikey> how's that for a connection ?
<Photon> and i am getiing this error in KDevelop
<Photon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14010/
<Photon> now what should i do?
<intelikey> photon line 2   no rule to make blah.   either no Makefile in that dir or the makefile is not usable   try configuring it again.
<pollyo> CarinArr: Is that from http://www.novedge.com/Suppo_Step3.asp?sType=2
<Photon> ok i solved the proble
<Photon> problem*
<intelikey> hehhe  i just can't get over that,    "Fetched 3B in 4s (1B/s)"   ;/
<CarinArr> pardon pollyo?
<pollyo> CarinArr: The package you were discussing.
<kumamoto> I wonder is kubuntu looks good with Luxi Sans font or Dejavu Sans condensed
<CarinArr> it's from autodesk
<CarinArr> i converted it to a .deb using alien, but it must not have converted the scripts properly, so dpkg crashed during install
<CarinArr> or didn't crash, exited with error code
<intelikey> kumamoto try it and see.  only you can say what "looks good" on your box.
<kumamoto> intelikey: bet i will just trying to see anyone else use any one of them
<Mena> kumamoto, try this font http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Lcars-Fonts?content=49050
<Mena> fonts*
<intelikey> font si
<kumamoto> Mena: nice
<intelikey> well i did install a game in wine and run it.    conclusion you need modern equipment to do that.   10 year old hardware just wont work.
<wizard__> okay can anyone help me understand why stupid knetworkmanager loses its own connection repeatedly?
<Jisao> Do you know what date in April will Feisty be released?
<unix_infidel> if i use shred on a file on a usb drive is it as effective or less effective its on a non removable drive?
<mrigns> 19th
<intelikey> wizard*  !i   i've never used it.
<Jisao> tx. Looking forward to see if it will be usable with my hardware (edgy is not).
<intelikey> unix_infidel shred = more or less affective ???     syntax error in question.
<Mena> kumamoto, yea
<unix_infidel> intelikey: what do you mean.
<intelikey> DESCRIPTION
<intelikey>        Overwrite the specified FILE(s) repeatedly, in order to make it  harder
<intelikey>        for even very expensive hardware probing to recover the data.
<intelikey> unix_infidel that's what shred does.   i don't understand what you are asking.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: no, i mean i have a usb flash drive and i'm using shred to "cover up my tracks"
<unix_infidel> i'm wondering if its more or less effective on a flash drive compared to a nonremovable drive.
<v0taguz> http://www.arrestados.com/arrestados_1_Bill_Gates.html
<v0taguz> LOL
<intelikey> unix_infidel  ^Ch^D<F
<unix_infidel> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> exactly.
<pollyo> unix_infidel: What does shred do?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: its 4am.
<unix_infidel> its a simple question :)
<adydas> owch
<intelikey> i like simple questions.
<adydas> Anyone reccomend software for linux <> Ipod use
<wizard__> can anyone help me more understand why knetworkmanager 1: does not remember my wep key even when told to, and 2: disconnects me constantly.
<intelikey> most of the time.
<unix_infidel> pollyo:  shred  - overwrite a file to hide its contents,
<unix_infidel>        and optionally delete it
<intelikey> just not at 4am
<pollyo> unix_infidel: I see.
<unix_infidel> time for some coffee :)
<intelikey> yeah where's genii ?
<CarinArr> \o/ managed to remove it
<CarinArr> though it wasn't pretty
<intelikey> unix_infidel i think "maybe"  i see what you are asking.    is it this.   "can data be recovered more easily on flash cards as apposed to fixed disks?"      that ?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: yea, based on the way flash drives read and write data.
<intelikey> mmm k   short answer is  no.    over written flash drives are not more easily "recovered" when over writen.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> austrojedi from AUSTRIA
<intelikey> nice nick...
<abortd> can anyone tell me why the top cmd is lying to me?
<intelikey> about ?
<abortd> says i only got 48 megs of ram free
<intelikey> abortd cause the rest is cached and buffered
<intelikey> free -h
<intelikey> third line.
<abortd> should i free it?
<abortd> i can?
<abortd> ?
<intelikey> free -h | head -3 | tail -1
<abortd> ?
<pollyo> Can a USB flash drive be used for swap memory?  Would that make a system faster?
<intelikey> abortd sorry -m
<intelikey> hehhe  :)
<abortd> you have me confused
<abortd> what the hell are you saying?
<intelikey> pollyo not having swap would be faster...   but  to answer your Q  yes. it can be used.   you probably wont notice any differance.
<abortd> not having swap is faster?
<pollyo> intelikey: Yes but the cost of memory upgrade appears to be more then the value of my computer.
<pollyo> intelikey: The crazy part is a USB flash drive with 1 gig appears to be cheap.
<intelikey> free -m | head -3 | tail -1     <<< the first number is used the second number is free ram    in Mb
<intelikey> pollyo how much ram do you have ?
<pollyo> intelikey: I supose it must be slower memory in a flash drive.
<pollyo> intelikey: 256Meg
<tarelerulz> Do any of you now a media player that would read say somefile 00r and see the rest as movie?
<abortd> -/+ buffers/cache:        295        461
<intelikey> pollyo so you get into swap space how often ?
<abortd> ?
<intelikey> abortd so you have  461M free ram
<pollyo> intelikey: With all the junk I have loaded on this quite often.
<abortd> why is top lying to me?!
<intelikey> pollyo then it might be a good deal for you... yes.
<pollyo> intelikey: I suspect that if I offloaded some of the junk it wouldn't be so bad.
<abortd> Mem:    774872k total,   739996k used,    34876k free,    16424k buffers
<pollyo> intelikey: Though I think I might look at getting a $19 flash drive and see how that works out as sawp first.
<intelikey> abortd it's not.  it's reporting the line just above what i just had you display.     free -h | head -2 | tail -1   <<<< see if that doesn't agree with top.
<intelikey> eeeek  sorry.   not -h    -k
* intelikey clears paste buffer this time.
<renato> hi, I am trying to copy some files into an usb key. as normal user it tells me it cannot do it as I do not have the permission to write into it, if I su and try to do chmod a+rwx it gives me no error but it does not change permission if I as root try to copy files over it gives me an error: cannot chown target directory.....what the hell?
<intelikey> abortd     free -k | head -2 | tail -1   <<< agree with top ?
<abortd> can i uncache stuff?
<intelikey> the differance is the   "-/+ buffers/cache:"   ram the system has allocated but not actually used.
<intelikey> abortd no need.  if the kernel sees something needing more ram it makes it avalable.
<abortd> u said no swap is faster?
<pollyo> How many writes does your average flash drive have before going bad?  Anyone know?
<intelikey> linux is not like that other os   it uses ram in a totally different manor
<pollyo> abortd: If you have no need for swap.
<intelikey> abortd yes if you don't need it but the system actually uses it   then not having it would be faster.
<abortd> i dont hink i do i have 700 some megs of ram
<intelikey> that senerio is not likely to happen in linux  ^
<abortd> so can i just delete it and extend the linux partition?
<abortd> so u always need it?
<iarwain> hi there, anyone know why i get 'failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant' when trying to start wpa_gui in Feisty?
<intelikey> abortd i run one box with 256M ram and no swap.   another with 96M and no swap.          most people will tell you "don't run without swap"   however some that have adamently steressed that "you must have swap" have checked and found that they didn't even have it and were not even aware of the fact....   thus   unless you normally do more than you have ram for   swap is useless.
<abortd> do u think i would need it?
<abortd> is there a partition tool for gnome?
<iarwain> abortd: gparted?
<abortd> just sudo apt-get it?
<abortd> that the one on the live cd?
<iarwain> abortd: what do you mean, on the live cd? (i never used a Gnome livecd ^^)
<intelikey> abortd if you edit movies.   of do lots of large high bitrate photo editing  you might.  normal users with more than 512 will never notice that they don't have swap if you turn it off without them knowing it.
<intelikey> of/or ^
<intelikey> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abortd> so it makes no difference it doesnt run faster either way?
<abortd> i got it open now
<intelikey> abortd not unless the "swappiness is too high"   (not an issue for you)
<iarwain> abortd: what do you mean, run faster either way?
<abortd> so u can just turn it on and off?
<iarwain> abortd: i didn't read all the way to your question ^^
<intelikey> abortd yes.
<intelikey> abortd   sudo swapoff -a
<abortd> hah nice
<toferrado> My USB Clone 180W audio device are not working on kubuntu. What should I do?
<abortd> i did it with gparted
<intelikey> !sound | toferrado
<ubotu> toferrado: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<iarwain> anyone know why i get 'failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant' when trying to start wpa_gui in Feisty?
<abortd> lets say u have crap for ram will the swap take the rams place if lets say u use 128mb ram stick and want to run stuff that takes 512 mb the swap will cover it?
<intelikey> abortd one can turn swap off and remove the swap partiton   then if needed at any time make a swap file on the main partition/fs
<intelikey> abortd yes  but    slow slow slow
<abortd> im trying to figure out why totem is taking 7% cpu and swaps it with xorg
<intelikey> iarwain   #ubuntu+1  maybe ?
<iarwain> intelikey: thanks, gonna look there =)
<intelikey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<abortd> what day is the release the 7th?
<intelikey> 24  ?
<abortd> :/
<intelikey> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<intelikey> second linky
<abortd> 19th
<jeanmass> hello
<jeanmass> is it possible to syn kontact and google calendar?
<ubuntu_ian>  hi. How would i go about telling ubuntu that there are 2 identical graphics cards on the pci exprees motherboard?
<pollyo> BBL
<intelikey> !dualhead | ubuntu_ian
<ubotu> ubuntu_ian: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubuntu_ian> hmm lspci only lists one VGA adapter
<intelikey> lshw
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<nodesert> how can i include a head file from a directory (/usr/include) in c++ code
<hendaus> anyone knows about amule?
<intelikey> ##C   or   ##C++   maybe ?
<intelikey> or single hash  i don't recall.
<intelikey> i think there is an official #C++ channel
<nodesert> i tried  "/usr/include/sd.h" with -l parameter
<nodesert> ok
<nodesert> sorry
<intelikey> not that we don't care.  just that i don't know C
<tux> hi guys, need your help (again)
<tux> i get the error couldnt find the mime type or something all the time in kubuntu (6.10
<tux> )
<user__> hi all
<tux> does anyone know how to fix this error?
<tux> hello?
<tux> i get the error couldnt find the mime type or something all the time in kubuntu (6.10) how can i fix that
<tux> ...
<tux> anyone home here?
<keyo> yep
<tux> ok
<tux> i need some help with some stupid errors in KDE
<tux> mimetypes that cant be found
<keyo> ok, probably can't help u but i'll try
<keyo> so what triggers the errors
<tux> dunno it pops up every now and then
<tux> especially when using konqueror
<keyo> mimetypes are icons i think
<keyo> i'll check if they are, if so installing an icon set might fix it
<orange1> !MAC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keyo> tux: a minetype is basicly defining what type of file something is
<orange1> !mac address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac address - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orange1> how do i change my mac addy?
<keyo> tux: is there a particular type of file it doesn't like
<keyo> does anyone know how i can restart alsa
<keyo> when i unlock my laptop from suspend or hibernate i cant get sound
<keyo> tux: have you upgraded to the latest version of kde
<tux> no
<tux> but it's fixed
<tux> removed a file octet stream in my home dir
<tux> and the error is gone
<keyo> i was going to sugest putting some settings in konqorer for oct stream
<tux> :P
<orange1> c1|freaky: ya there?
<dikti> halloo
<intelikey> was just reading  "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StreamlinedBoot"  last section  rc2   i understand why.  but it's the exact oppisite of what i would do.  and do on this box.     reason.  if something after 13 fails the user never knows unless someone dirrects them to the logs...      when i boot a system i want to know what gets an  [ok]   and what gets an  [error]    ...
<unix_infidel> anyone know what it means when gpg says WARNING: Using insecure memory.
<intelikey> ram# world readable ?
<se7en11> my new 17 inch screen wants 1280 x 1020 but i cant change higher than 1024 x 768 in system settings ????
<intelikey> !xorg | se7en11
<ubotu> se7en11: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<se7en11> ctrl+alt+backspace would do the same right intelikey
<intelikey> not exactly  but generally close enough.    but that's not going to help unless you reconfigure xorg first.
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+backspace is the  ^C  for  Xorg   while  ?dm restart does also reset Xorg  it rereads the ?dm configs as well.   i'm not sure that   ctrl+alt+backspace  will do that.    umm pretty sure it doesn't.
<intelikey> how ever on that particular topic of intrest, there would be no change in the ?dm configs  so it's a moot point for that purpose.
<intelikey> </monolog>
<magnus__> do kubuntu have support for 'fiber' connection ?
<sYnie> after the last kubuntu upgrade, all my c++ programs don't work on machines with older kernels anymore. i always get a "FATAL: kernel too old". is there anyw ay to fix this?
<sYnie> till now, all my selfcompiled small tools worked on my older servers. but now, every single recompiled program doesn't work anymore.
<intelikey> libc6 version i suspose.   i don't have the answer to your Q though.   what did you "upgrade to?"
<sYnie> i just dud a apt-get upgrade. but i can't remember which packages got updated
<sYnie> did**
<intelikey> sYnie if feisty   ask in  #ubuntu+1   you might get an answer...    else.  maybe someone in  #ubuntu   cause that question is not  kde specific.
<sYnie> oh, okay, sorry ;-) and thanks
<intelikey> oh don't be "sorry"    i'm sorry i can't answer.
<intelikey> magnus__   i'm sure  FO is supported.  but i know nothing of networking..
<intelikey> did i miss anyone else  ???
<intelikey> if not i'll go back to reading....
<gelsen> Hello, I have a PPPoE over ATM connection. When my internet connection drops down I have to reboot my comp, to reconnect, what can be the cause?
<anti_pop> my ssystem freezes when downloading a lot..and i find this error in the log: 05.04.2007 12:48:02 localhost kdm_greet[5628]  Internal error: memory corruption detected
<XVampireX> Hi
<intelikey> anti_pop which release ?
<intelikey> XVampireX
<XVampireX> Can anyone please tell me what the package for the kde theme manager is?
<intelikey> gelsen i have no idea.
<XVampireX> The one that people can make unified themes with, so they load 1 file and it sets everything, color, style, window decoration, etc...
<anti_pop> intelikey: feisty..but i foud this bug here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455
<XVampireX> Any idea?
<intelikey> anti_pop ok....   and the  feisty channel is  #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<intelikey> XVampireX i'm still looking
<anti_pop> intelikey: its not a feisty problem but nvm
<XVampireX> intelikey: Oh, maybe it's in kde itself
<XVampireX> Yeah it is :P
<limbo> hello
<limbo> i have a little problem. i have a fresh install of kubuntu on my macbook. But i think its loked on optical sound. What shuld i do?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> check the trubble shooting page and see if it helps you any ^
* intelikey left
<chijin> heh
<chijin> just open kmix and open the switches tab and see if the digital is enabled
<chijin> if so, disable it
<chijin> shouldn't be any harder than that
<limbo> a red light is coming out of where the minijack is suposed to be
<chijin> then open the kmix and disable it
<limbo> what shuld be disabled?
<limbo> line in as output?
<chijin> my digital is iec958 output
<limbo> the the "red lamp" shuld be "glowing"?
<chijin> if you're using analog, then no
<jack> i've got the problem that when i am idle xorg's cpu load goes up to 100%.
<limbo> http://bildr.no/view/53036
<limbo> there is a picture of how it looks
<jack> and the desktop freezes then, no problem when i actively use any application
<chijin> limbo: with that exact audio chip (hda intel) i had to enable the head phone jack. it's disabled as default i think
<chijin> limbo: do hear audio from the laptop speakers
<chijin> limbo: do you*
<cyt> I find that there is eth0:avah interface on my notebook. What does the 'avah' mean?
<jack> hey can anybody help with my prob above?
<coty> can someone tell me how to get torrent downloads faster than 20 kb/s
<coty> im using ktorrent
<cntb> what is the analogous of windows daemon tools to mount iso in ubuntu ?
<orange1> cntb: when u find out - let me know
<orange1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<orange1> cntb: found the answer for the both of us
<limbo> chijin: do you know how to solve my problem?
<cntb> ty orange1
<chijin> limbo: well i googled it, i can't remember how anymore
<limbo> okey
<JuJuBee> What is the command to mount a share on a server with a specific uid?
<JuJuBee> I tried mount -U myUID server.ip.address:/share /local/mountpoint
<nosrednaekim> has the second beta come out for fiesty yet?
<smile> hellom i hav a prblm with compiz
<smile> i get gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<smile> and compiz.real: No composite extension
<sonoftheclayr> smile: #ubuntu-effects
<jack> hey can anybody help me? when i am idle xorg goes up to 100%cpu load
<jack> and the desktop freezes
<hanzz> hi.. where can i report upgrade bug? i click "close" instead of "report bug"... thx :D
<sskk> Hi.. I can't believe this.. during the partition resizing part of the Kubuntu install process I was hit by a power failure. I feared for my harddrive, but that's working just fine. However my machine has completely lost contact to the CD-drive. Not even the BIOS can see the CD-rom drive... Any hints at all ?
<vain> sskk: it's fried :D
<sskk> argh - by why?
<klemen> hi everyone
<klemen> is someone there?
<Riddell> klemen: plenty people are
<klemen> aha
<klemen> and so how are u?
<klemen> riddell
<klemen> another question
<klemen> from where are you
<klemen> ?
<Riddell> klemen: this is a support channel, #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<reagleBRKLN> i have a kinesis keyboard, how do i figure out, assign my "super key"?
<klemen> ah so
<klemen> then something
<klemen> how to install xgl desktop on my kubuntu linu
<klemen> linux*
<klemen> ????????????
<limbo> my headphones wont work on my computer but my speakers work (Macbook). its somthing wring with my minijack port
<limbo> wrong*
<klemen> you have a mac book?
<limbo> yes
<klemen> sometnig
<klemen> which model?
<limbo> CoreDuo
<limbo> 2 ghz
<klemen> screedn
<limbo> not core2duo
<klemen> sreen
<klemen> oh
<klemen> screen
<limbo> 13 inch
<klemen> 12''??
<limbo> noe
<limbo> Macbook
<klemen> 15?
<klemen> 17?
<klemen> ah
<klemen> ok
<limbo> macbook not macbook pro
<klemen> i know
<klemen> 12
<limbo> 13
<klemen> how 13
<limbo> widescreen
<klemen> nevermind
<klemen> how much did you paid for?
<limbo> apple.com
<klemen> ok
<klemen> and
<klemen> one more thing
<klemen> isnt mac os x bether than linux?
<klemen> kubuntu*
<limbo> meh, i want to try somthing new
<klemen> oh
<klemen> you have an enspensive toyz
<klemen> :D
<limbo> i thought this was a support channel
<klemen> expensive*
<limbo> i know
<klemen> yes that is but nevermind
<limbo> it is a investment
<klemen> yes
<klemen> but that investment will be
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with mount -U syntax?
<klemen> very cheap
<klemen> in next 2 years
<limbo> jepp
<klemen> :d
<klemen> i want to have one
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<klemen> but you know
<klemen> that is to inspesive for me
<klemen> ok
<klemen> wr will
<klemen> we*
<klemen> btw. www.ex-planet.com
<sskk> limbo: consider parallels - then you can fairly easy experiment with linux (and windows) while you're still at home in your osx
<limbo> i know
<limbo> i dont like parallels
<Jucato> anyone familiar with DVF sound format? (Sony Compressed Voice Format)?
<zipper> So uhm, the last couple of times i've tried installing (k)ubuntu on a pc with windowsXP already installed, it have resulted in windows not being able to boot up. Grub works fine, and windows start loading, but it fails starting up with an error about having trouble finding some file. What gives?
* genii sips a large coffee
<cntb> how can I make edgy work with 7800gtx nvidia
<zipper> cntb, i would recommend you grabbing the latest driver off nvidia's site
<CarinArr> then pray
<zipper> and follow the guide on ubuntu forums/ubuntu wiki
<cntb> zipper right pray
<CarinArr> cntb: in edgy !envy is a good tool to install latest nvidia drivers
<cntb> windows part was not easy
* dwidmann admires genii's seemingly unlimitted tolerance for coffee
<genii> dwidmann and pizza
<zipper> CarinArr, is envy like automatix?
<zipper> if so, be careful using it. It's awesome when it works, but when it doesnt.... sigh
<dwidmann> genii: hahaha
<dwidmann> zipper: no, not really
<CarinArr> zipper: don't know what automatix is, but basically it finds the latest drivers depending on what card you have, and install them while making sure there aren't any leftovers from other drivers in your ystem
<dwidmann> !automatix > carinarr
<CarinArr> i don't think envy would be any more disastrous if it goes wrong than it would be using the nvidia installer
<CarinArr> can't see why it would
<zipper> CarinArr, doesnt seem like it the way you're describing it
<dwidmann> envy is essentially using the nvidia installer, without having to use the nvidia installer (read as: autopilot)
<CarinArr> i just installed fesity the other day and realised there's no envy for it yet.. shock and horror i had to go back to using the nvidia installer
<CarinArr> feisty too
<dwidmann> CarinArr: the nvidia-glx package in the envy repositories is up-to-date
<dwidmann> **in the feisty repo...
<cyt> Any stable tool to convert ntfs partiton to ext3 format?
<CarinArr> dwidmann: it wasnt always in the past though, so i've always avoidd using nvidia-glx
* genii ponders "convert"
<dwidmann> CarinArr: it always is at release time, but after release it doesn't get touched
<zipper> cyt, well, copy all your data to an already existing ext3 partition, and then copy back when you've made the ntfs partition to ext3
<zipper> cyt, otherwise, no
<zipper> and there probably never will be
<cyt> zipper: thx ;)
<CarinArr> dwidmann: aha.. doesn't really work for me then.. i'm beta testing a software and whenever something goes wrong the first thing to check is whether you're using the latets drivers
<CarinArr> and i remember cleaning my system of the nvidia-glx stuff was a pretty annoying task on dapper
<zipper> cyt, mind you, you could use any open filesystem (reiserFS, ext2, whatever) as the "backup" partition
<dwidmann> CarinArr: that can also be a source of p roblems, especially for the devs if there would be multiple versions of the drivers in the repository. Besides, for the nvidia-glx package, you can always use lupine's repo
<dwidmann> it's always up-to-date
<CarinArr> mmm might look at it at some point
<CarinArr> if i start having problems with the nvidia installer again;)
<dwidmann> for future reference:
<dwidmann> !nvidia9 > CarinArr
<CarinArr> thanks
<zipper> cyt, np btw
<cyt> zipper: :D
<cntb> CarinArr,  http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/ koo
<cntb> sorry know how to use it
<cntb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  ? CarinArr ?
<CarinArr> hm?
<cntb> nvidia-glx seem to be on kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<dwidmann> genii: you wouldn't happen to have any wizardly advice on how to (properly) set up alsa for a 5.1 speaker setup would you?
<busfahrer> hi, one of my cd-roms automounts (with a symbol on the desktop), the other doesn't, how could I try to fix this?
<genii> dwidmann Nah my specialties are networking and occasionally some specific hardware issue i've had to deal with already :)
<zipper> busfahrer, you sure that other cd works?
<busfahrer> zipper: yep
<zipper> busfahrer, tried ejecting and re-inserting it?
<busfahrer> zipper: I think the other one used to work too, not sure about that though.
<busfahrer> zipper: did that
<zipper> seems wierd that one cd automounts and the other one doesnt
<dwidmann> busfahrer: sure it isn't the disk?
<zipper> is it burned with some obscure filesystem or?
<busfahrer> dwidmann: lemme try
<CarinArr> busfahrer: just the one drive or two diferent drives?
<zipper> So uhm, the last couple of times i've tried installing (k)ubuntu on a pc with windowsXP already installed, it have resulted in windows not being able to boot up. Grub works fine, and windows start loading, but it fails starting up with an error about having trouble finding some file. What gives? Could it have anything to do with me using MSDN's winXP with SP2, or me having windows installed on something else than C:?
<busfahrer> damn it, it was the disk, I was sure it'd work. Sorry for wasting your time :-)
<zipper> np :)
<dwidmann> busfahrer: I've had plenty of trouble with it before, so I thought I'd ask
<dwidmann> zipper: which file?
<zipper> dwidmann, usch... if i could remember i'd tell you
<zipper> might be xxxHAL.dll
<zipper> its wierd... i've installed linux a dozen times without this happening
<CarinArr> never happened to me either
<zipper> CarinArr, its not just me, one of my friends experienced the very same thing
<zipper> installing completes successfully, and linux can boot. Windows however, cannot
<dwidmann> You say you don't have it on C:, windows hates not being on C, it also known to cry if it's not on the first partition of the first hard drive.
<zipper> dwidmann, i know, but uhm... Dont have enough free space to change that situation =/
* genii installs Vista to hard drive B:\ for kicks
<slestak> anyone know a way of determining what apps have used my ppp connection last?  I dialed in w my laptop, and none of my apps seem to be able to connect, but I've had 5M of traffic logged by kppp
<zipper> genii, i believe A: and B: is reserved for floppy drives :)
<slestak> maybe a find for the newest modified or created files on the system?
<CarinArr> eeeew vista
<genii> zipper Yes, exactly
* dwidmann wonders why genii would go so far as to pay for vista
* dwidmann wonders if genii has plans to set it on fire just to watch it burn
<zipper> dwidmann, hopefully in some satanic ritual
<genii> dwidmann MS keeps sending 5 copies of whatever they produce to where I work. so they are laying around anyhow
<zipper> heh, i'm getting vista for free as well. Still sticking with Xp though
<dwidmann> and I'm not getting Vista at all :)
<zipper> same
<dwidmann> (Maybe I would consider taking it if Microsoft threw in a copy of Adobe Photoshop or something)
<zipper> bad english of me
<zipper> i get vista offered for free
<CarinArr> i got vista free with my laptop
<zipper> is what i meant
<dwidmann> Heh, odds are you both paid for it without knowing it.
<slestak> i installed my free upgrade to my dell to dual boot.  kind wanted to see, you know like when driving by an accident
<david> hry
<CarinArr> dwidmann: *shrug* possibly, didn't have much choice though
<CarinArr> i gaeve it two weeksi had it installed fro two weeks alongside ubuntu berfore
<CarinArr> er for gods sake
<CarinArr> i wish my ssh session would stop lagging and i could see what i typed
<zipper> dwidmann, actually, buying a dell with vista or xp is cheaper than buying it without an OS
<dwidmann> I feel your pain ... my connection knows little else, mostly just lag
<CarinArr> i had it installed alongside ubuntu for two weeks and i DID give it a chance.
<CarinArr> it was just horrible
<dwidmann> zipper: I know, it's sad.
<zipper> sad indeed
<dwidmann> You know what's cheaper still?
<CarinArr> our router is messed up royally.. new one in the post by haven't got it yet
<dwidmann> my router setup is fine (hooray gigabit ethernet!), I'm just stuck with an awful internet connection :(
<CarinArr> our router stalls all connections every few minutes
<zipper> god i love windows networking... Its just like playing the lottery
<zipper> can ping my machines, but i can no longer see shares, horray
<dwidmann> hahaha
<CarinArr> it's ridiculous when you're sat transferring files from the laptop to the desktop and the connection times out
<CarinArr> they're bloody 2 foot apart!
<zipper> but i guess expecting it to work after a reboot was demanding a bit too much
<dwidmann> CarinArr: that is sad, I'd use a crossover cable for that or something maybe ... if the router is acting up t hat bad
<dwidmann> zipper: the almighty windows reboot didn't fix it :O
<CarinArr> dwidmann: yeah i would if it was anything urgent.. can't be bothered messing with it now the other router is on its way though
<zipper> dwidmann, it actually broke it =/
<zipper> dwidmann, i wonder if another reboot would cancel it out...
<dwidmann> zipper: according to your lottery analogy, it might
<zipper> =)
<slestak> ahh, adept updating package list when i dialed in, i think.
<zipper> sigh, and my ISP has started to charge me for a connection they have still to setup
<zipper> great
<zipper> its just my lucky day today
<dwidmann> zipper: it's a sign that they love you
<zipper> dwidmann, no... them closing down their support lines for the holiday is them showing me their love
<zipper> =(
<PeterPan^> is there a way to make a live cd of my 'installed linux' ?
<dwidmann> PeterPan^: sort of
<dwidmann> I forget where I saw how to do it
<genii> You can do a mkisofs of it then make sure the / and so on are mounted with iso9660 and so on before burning it
<dwidmann> it was definitely mentioned here:
<dwidmann> nnel ("Konversation terminated!").
<dwidmann> [09:42]  <zipper> dwidmann, no... them closing down their support lines for the holiday is them showing me their love
<dwidmann> [09:42]  <zipper> =(
<dwidmann> crud, it didn't copy
<genii> mkiso rather :)
<dwidmann> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<dwidmann> there we go ...
<genii> PeterPan^:  You may find some good info and pointers here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<zipper> ARGH
<zipper> god dammit
<Daisuke_Ido> !ohmy | zipper
<ubotu> zipper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zipper> cmon, "god dammit" IS family friendly. I mean, by the age of 8, most have already seen murders and orgies on tv
<zipper> or was that just me? :P
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it isn't.
<PeterPan^> genii thanks
<pixelation> I upgraded from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and I was wondering if someone could give me a safe command to purge the gnome stuff (especially the desktop environment) but I need the safest command possible. anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> afaik, there's no easy way to do so aside from removing packages one by one
<Jucato> pixelation: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<pixelation> ok.
<pixelation> ok thanks.
<genii> PeterPan^:  :)
<pixelation> so, is it safe to do "remove gtk-desktop"?
<dwidmann> PeterPan^: I think I found it http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/09/customizing_ubuntu_live_cd_606_1.html.  That's the post I saw it in. Took me a while
<genii> zipper I'm pretty sure it was just you :)
<zipper> =(
<PeterPan^> dwidmann thanks
<pixelation> Ohh, that link is perfect, thanks.
<zipper> dwidmann, lol, 3 reboots fixed it
<dwidmann> zipper: hahaha
<zipper> i can now see my shares again, horray
<zipper> better start copying while i can... so i can change my windows partition
<chuen> Hi. Can anyone give me a heas up on installing an app from a tar archive? I've checked and there are a couple of 'makefile.in' there in a couple of directories.
<Jucato> !compile | chuen
<chuen> I know how to unarchive it - just not sure of installation commands or scripts.
<ubotu> chuen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chuen> Jucato: Ah. That's what I meant :) BTW, happened upon your website the oether day.
<Jucato> chuen: oh? hehe :)
<chuen> Jucato: Gonna read it again - then make some mods to desktop etc.
<Jucato> have fun tweaking your stuff :)
<chuen> Jucato: Will do. ttyl.
* genii slides Jucato a large coffee
<eagles0513875> hey guys can anyone explain or help me with something
<Jucato> genii: ey it slipped and spilled over me :/
<eagles0513875> every time i log into world of warcraft it seems like its dropping frames in the game
<eagles0513875> when i try and change the video settings it lock my entire system
<eagles0513875> any ideas as how i can remedy that
<genii> Jucato Next time I'll bring it over and gently set it down then ;)
* Jucato still not finished drying off
<koru> #exit
<koru> eeek
<zipper> eagles0513875, try using wine isntead of cedega. If you're using wine, try using cedega.
<eagles0513875> i already am zip
<eagles0513875> im to cheap to use cedega
<eagles0513875> lol
<ubuntu> if posibble i would need help,have trouble to get my nvidia driver working
<zipper> virtual_mage, what exactly is your problem?
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<kiwi__> hey everyone
<kiwi__> how do i download the newsgroups?
<virtual_mage> did intall them whit envy,everything did go fine but when restart it dosent work
<virtual_mage> it load in console mode,did try to edit the xorg.conf file to put back the old nv driver but there is nothing write in the xorg.conf
<zipper> virtual_mage, dont know about envy, never used it
<kiwi__> anyone?
<zipper> kiwi__, well, you probably need a news reader. There are several, but two examples are thunderbird and evolution
<kiwi__> kk
<zipper> although i think kubuntu comes with a newsreader?
<zipper> check under "internet"
<kiwi__> ktorrent?
<virtual_mage> well the part i dont get is even if i use sudo nano/etc/x11/xorg.conf  , there is nothing write in the files just like it did erease it all
<eagles0513875> virtual_mage: do u have a backup xorg.config
<rstanca> virtual_mage: try sudo nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf (case sensitive)
<virtual_mage> unfortunatly not  its my first time on linux so ,i do kinda make mistake lol
<rstanca> virtual_mage: sorry, typo, that`s sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<antony> salve a tutti
<antony> chi mi risolve un quesito
<eagles0513875> then there should be something in there if he made a typo
<antony> che mi assilla da un po
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rstanca> !it > antony
<eagles0513875> !it | antony
<ubotu> antony: please see above
<alain_> hola!!!
<eagles0513875> !es | alain_
<ubotu> alain_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zipper> kiwi__, no, ktorrent is for torrents
<zipper> kiwi__, you might be better off installing thunderbird... its somewhat similar to outlook
<kiwi__> for newsgroups?
<sep1318> anyone have an idea on a reason or a workaround for the broken adept-common update?
<zipper> kiwi__, yeah... and/or email if you want
<kiwi__> ok thnx
<zipper> np
<sep1318> anybody know anything about the broken adept-common update?
<hugeta> hi every body, i want to upgrade my ubuntu to xubuntu 7.0 but idont know how
<kiwi__> zipper: i would like to download something binary for newsgroups
<kiwi__> cannot use email
<hugeta> i have iso cd of xubuntu 7.0
<Tm_T> hugeta: well, 7.04 is not even released, so it's unstable
<Tm_T> and not supported
<Tm_T> hugeta: but if you are sure you like to upgrade anyway, then
<Tm_T> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Tm_T> but I repeat, it's unstable and not officially supported
<zipper> kiwi__, installed thunderbird?
<eeanm> hugeta: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<eeanm> trash your iso, you won't need it
<Tm_T> eeanm: hey, you like to repeat me?
* Tm_T hides
<eeanm> pfft
<eeanm> yea
<eeanm> sorry :)
<Tm_T> )(
* Tm_T giggles like markey
<hugeta> thank a lot eeanm is very very helping me......
<eeanm> haha
<eeanm> Tm_T: I get the credit anyways :P
<Tm_T> eeanm: sure you do, you're the young and attractive anyway
<Tm_T> that reminds me how little girls ran away yesterday when they saw me =)
<kiwi__> zipper:oh ok, i just got it, thought it was only for emails
<chuen> Hi. I've been trying to install a new app. I've run 'configure' OK, but it looks like 'makefile' doesn't exist as 'make' is unable to find it. Looks like it hasn't been created. What should I do next?
<chuen> Jucato: Can you rescue me? :)
<Jucato> chuen: hm... I can try
<hugeta> how to install dual boot  i want install xubuntu and windows xp sp2
<chuen> Jucato: OK. Am I right in thinking that 'makefile' should have been produced?
<Jucato> chuen: after a ./configure ? yep
<chuen> Jucato: Does that happen during 'configure'
<chuen> Jucato: OK.
<Jucato> during/after
<chuen> Jucato: What about maekfile.in and makefile.am
<Jucato> chuen: hm... no not those, afaik...
<chuen> OK. Thay are actually Makefile.in and Makefile.am to be precise.
<Jucato> what's the problem?
<hugeta> thank for adept its reeeaaaalllly working
<chuen> 'make' cannot find anything to do! i.e. there is no 'makefile'.
<emilio> hi need some help please
<kuwanger> Any idea on why I'd be told by kaffeine that the dvd protocol is unknown?
<Jucato> chuen: does configure end with "Good - now you can run make" or somethign?
<Jucato> something*
<chuen> Jucato: Mmm. No, it ends with checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Jucato> chuen: well then... it means configure wasn't able to finish and create a Makefile :D
<Jucato> chuen: install xorg-dev
<chuen> Jucato: Oh. OK.
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded to feisty beta
<eagles0513875> now i keep getting this msg and i cant update or download any pkgs E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eagles0513875> how do i fix this
<grothesk_> Hi1
<chuen> Jucato: Once it's installed. Should I run configure again?
<eagles0513875> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Jucato> chuen: yesh
<chuen> Jucato: OK, thx.
<chuen> Jucato: I should have RTFM :) It requires qt which seems to now be 'qt3' - is that correct?
<jarle> Anybody been able to compile nvidia drivers using Kubuntu Feisty?
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: paste whole apt output to pastebin
<lenscape_> !kermit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kermit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emilio> i have a problem with adept
<lenscape_> anyone know a half-decent serial tty console?
<emilio> seems to have 1 update y tell it to update but it dont do it
<gabrieldain> is there a way to make KDE restore a sessions including open files, etc?
<Yorokobi> lenscape, minicom maybe
<lenscape_> emilio: what package is it saying needs updating?
<eagles0513875> ok
<grothesk_> emilio: Does adept_notifier show 1 Update, but apt-get update does not show an update?
<eagles0513875> im backing up my data just incase i have to do fresh install
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: im just going to do a fresh install
<lenscape_> Yorokobi: thanks. I'll try it
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: err ok
<eagles0513875> i need to repartition anyway cuz i have to put windows back on
<eagles0513875> which suxs balls
<emilio> lenscape_: the package is adept-common
<chuen> Jucato: Do you know what this indicates? :
<chuen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<chuen> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<emilio> lenscape_: i tell adept to apply updates it do some things but it still there
<grothesk_> emilio: Same here.
<emilio> grothesk_: any solution?
<grothesk> emilio: No.
<grothesk> I'm not even sure which package is ment by the une update being shown by adept_notifier.
<grothesk> adept_updater and apt-get upgrade do not show any updates.
<emilio> grothesk: i think is adept-common its the only one in my update list
<grothesk> emilio: Where do you get this list?
<grothesk> Mine is empty.
<hugeta> guys if u want develope desktop app what do u used..
<hugeta> ussually i used vb 60 wih sql server 2000
<emilio> grothesk: i click on the adept notifier the put the password, then press the button to look for the updates there is my list
<emilio> grothesk: package: adept-common state:upgradable requested: no changes i change this to upgrade
<eagles0513875> whats the support like for 64 bit
<Edulix> konsole: ERROR: can not execute ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<jarle> hugeta: If you want to develop for KDE, C++ is the most used language
<grothesk> emilio: This is empty.
<Edulix> quake demo doesn't work in fesity
<Edulix> !
<jarle> hugeta: have a look at the kdevelop program..
<eagles0513875> would there be a conflict if i put a 64 bit os on one partition and a 32 bit on another
<hugeta> not yet im totaly new linux
<Jucato> chuen: you have kdelibs4-dev installed?
<Jucato> (sorry I was away)
<hugeta> can java studio enterprise run in ubuntu
<jarle> hugeta: http://www.kdevelop.org/
<emilio> my real problem is to execute automatix2 it show that adept is running
<Hobbsee> !automatix | emilio
<ubotu> emilio: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fuel> is there some offline dictionary present for kde ?
<fuel> !dictionaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> fuel, use adept or Synaptic and do a search for "dictionary"
<hugeta> so java studio cant'n run in ubuntu
<fuel> hugeta: why is that so >
<fuel> ?
<eagles0513875> does anyone around here work for ati lol
<eagles0513875> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hugeta> maybe i cant intall java studio IDE from adept
<hugeta> fuel can u help me
<fuel> hugeta: you wont get them through adept
<fuel> why do you need java studio ? i am just curious
<jaevel> hi all
<Najaok> Hey there... Is there a paket which allows me to limit the upload and/or download speed of certain applications?
<Yorokobi> hugeta, have you used eclipse? Its available for Linux and is found in the repositories
<jaevel> anyone know how to enable the "choose desktop" at the login screen? i have gnome and kde installed but at the login screen it just askes for username and password? no option to change?
<hugeta> i ussualy developt with java studio IDE. so if use ubuntu i just intall then i can work with java in ubuntu
<fuel> hugeta: ok hugeta ,
<fuel> have you installed sun-java ?
<hugeta> yes
<fuel> hugeta: go to sun website and download the studio.
<hugeta> but in my windows system in another notebook
<fuel> hugeta: do you want to install on kubuntu or windows ?
<hugeta> but  i can't how install java studio in ubuntu.im totaly blind. i can run adep from linux guy in this chat he he he he
<fuel> hugeta: ok , i am assuming that you want to install sun java studio on linux
<hugeta> i want instal in kubuntu
<hugeta> yes 100 % correct
<fuel> hugeta: first open adept
<fuel> hugeta:add the proper repositories
<fuel> !repositores | hugeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositores - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> !repository | hugeta
<ubotu> hugeta: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> wasup on the net?
<jaevel> hi
<fuel> then install sun java from the repository and then tell me
<noaXess> what need i to install to watch mpg's from a windows share?
<hugeta> he he he he he i believe u .....it must be work
<noaXess> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x_link> So
* kuwanger waves hello.
<miki> hi
<miki> my kubuntu works on gnome :
<miki> wired
<miki> how can o make KDE work ?
<x_link> Install  it?
<miki> installd
<miki> but shows a few erors
<miki> when i type start
<x_link> Then restart X and at the loginprompt you go to Sessions and choose KDE.
<miki> OH
<kuwanger> Well, I've got at least some more DVD stuff to work with libdvdcss, but kaffeine still doesn't work with dvds for some reason. :/
<miki> how do restart X ?
<kubuntureign_> u can restart x by CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<miki> cool 10x
<miki> where can i lern about keyboard shortcuts ?
<hugeta> what the meaning of display manager
<x_link> I think I will install Kubuntu now, which version do you guys thik I should install?
<noaXess> hm... i can't install the "Ubuntu restricted extras".. but have upgraded to feisty fawn 7.04..
<aaroncampbell> I'm going to be making a shared storage area for all the windows boxes on our network.  Would it be good practice to make a new user, and share their home directory with everyone?
<hugeta> fuel can u help me
<hugeta> again
<fuel> miki : alt+f2 ->kcontrol -> region and accessiblity->keyboard shortcuts
<noaXess> x_link: 6.10
<x_link> noaXess: Alright...
<fuel> hugeta: did you install java ?
<miki> 10x fuel
<x_link> bbl when I'm done.
<miki> !!
<noaXess> x_link: and if you want test beta then upgradeing to feisty 7.04.. there are instructions on www.kubuntu.org
<noaXess> its simmple to upgrade.. really good and cool upgrade tool....
<hugeta> not yet i want upgrade to xubuntu 7 but in adep show warning only one dispaly manager ....etc
<fuel> hugeta: first install java. then install xubuntu.
<smile>  
<smile> hi linuxians
<hugeta> why i must "first install java."
<kubuntureign_> hiya
<smile> my problem is when i run Beryl i lose window decorators
<smile> any help plz ?
<kubuntureign_> humm
<fuel> hugeta: coz you need to install sun studio ?
<fuel> x(
<kubuntureign_> i don't use beryl since will affect my gaming performance, sorry that i can't help on that matter :(
<hugeta> ok i try now
<hugeta> but i want a know about configuring display manager what does it mean....
<tom_> cool
<tom_> hi
<wolferine> avi --> DVD, who has done it and is able to offer advise?
<tom_> anyone
<kubuntureign_> i did wolverine
<chuen> Jucato: I 'll have to play with that compile problem another day.
<kubuntureign_> basically u need tovid and kmediafactory
<wolferine> kubuntureign_, what codecs do you use?
<chuen> Jucato: Something about KDE headers not being installed.
<wolferine> think I am having issues with ac3, which I beleive is just the audio, correct?
<kubuntureign_> tovid will recongnize the proper codecs without further issues, this is not windows ;)
<razor__> heh
<wolferine> kubuntureign_, isnt ac3 the audio?
<Jucato> chuen: hm... you missed my last question? did you install kdelibs4-dev ?
<kubuntureign_> yes, indeed wolverine
<wolferine> so can I just get an audio codec, then use kmedia?
<kubuntureign_> i would suggest tovid
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> ill give it a look over
<kubuntureign_> there is a how to made by me, let me dig the post
<wolferine> oh, well if you did your own howto, I am sure you know a thing or two
<wolferine> doesnt come up in synaptic, have to compile from src?
<kubuntureign_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080915.0
<kubuntureign_> check that out wolverine
<kubuntureign_> :)
<wolferine> yeah, so do I need the source and compile?
<razor__> the nv driver i'm using doesn't allow me to set my resolution at 1280x1024?
<wolferine> razor__, use nvidia instead
<razor__> the nVidia drivers seem to crash often which is why i'm using nv
<kubuntureign_> i rememebr that i installed tovid form adept
<wolferine> razor__, if you go to the Ubuntu Guide, you can get the latest nvidia drivers (so a search for Nvidia, it will come up)
<kubuntureign_> must be on the universal repos thou
<wolferine> yeah, i must not have that repos
<razor__> i just uninstalled them.
<wolferine> razor__, the latest?
<razor__> yes
<razor__> well.. that supported FX 5200
<wolferine> ok, did you run both nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings ?
<razor__> yes, it set them up and crash.. then i tried to tweak it.. still crash
<wolferine> ok, did you do the nvidia-settings as sudo ?
<razor__> nv driver is stable but 1024x768 resolution is yuck
<razor__> yes of course.
<wolferine> and did it edit the xorg.conf?
<razor__> yes
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> post it on pastebin?
<razor__> the nVidia xorg.conf?
<razor__> or my current?
<wolferine> the one causing the crashes
<wolferine> if you have it
<kubuntureign_> this is a how to to install the nvidia driver using a diff method from milone or automatix
<kubuntureign_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11324.15
<kubuntureign_> just look for the post written by MepisReign
<razor__> #pastebin
<razor__> heh
<wolferine> how would I track down a repos that does offer tovid?
<razor__> sorry baby is crying
<razor__> i'll have to get back
<razor__>  :(
<wolferine> !pastebin | razor__
<ubotu> razor__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kubuntureign_> let me check wolverine
<wolferine> kubuntureign_, those your screen shots?
<kubuntureign_> all you have to do wolverine is open adept and uncomment the restricted repos,
<kubuntureign_> yes those are my screenshots
<wolferine> im sure I have them, let me confirm
<frojnd> I have one difficult question. How can I know what drivers are linked do xorg.conf, cause I've installed drivers from nvidia official web page, and than backup the xorg and after that I've installed nvidia-glx package. But I am not sure, that nvida-glx drivers are in used. So how can I check if there are nvida-glx drivers in use or drivers from nvidia web page ????
<null__> hola
<eagles0513875> !es null__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es null__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !es | null__
<ubotu> null__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<null__> er?
<wolferine> frojnd, look at the Ubuntu guide, look for updating the nvidia drivers
<kubuntureign_> or the system is using the glx driver or the official driver it is impossible to use bith
<kubuntureign_> both*
<null__> im not spanish eagles0513875 :p
<frojnd> wolferine: what do u mean with updating nvidia drivers, I just need to know which drivers are in use, from nvida-glx or from nvidia page ??
<wolferine> frojnd, it helps you to update the latest drivers
<wolferine> which I guess is NOT what your looking for
<frojnd> ok I just did
<frojnd> but that doesn't help if aren't nvidia-glx's drivers..
<eagles0513875> lol sry null_
<wolferine> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<wolferine> not in those kubuntureign_
<kubuntureign_> humm
<kubuntureign_> let me check
<kubuntureign_> brb
<kubuntureign_> Medibuntu repos are the ones
<kubuntureign_> u need to include the Medibuntu repos wolverine
<|lostbyte|> huh, so is flash plugin 9 out in package ?
<|lostbyte|> i want its codec for mplayer.
<Yorokobi> wolferine, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<ahlalo_elyon> Anyone having problems with the new KDE updates?
<|lostbyte|> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<|lostbyte|> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|lostbyte|> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hugeta> fuel where r u
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<null_> ok
<wolferine> hey kubuntureign_ can I pm for a sec?
<limbo> i have a problem with the new kubuntu beta. its a red light where the minijack is suposed to be. So my headphones dost work but me internal seakers work. What shuld i do
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, ask, some one would know.
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  thanx but i am hearing a song and the voice is not too high,how can i make it very high
<miki> hi
<miki> linux rocks
<kubuntureign_> sure wolverine, what do u need?
<miki> :D
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, On your panel there is a speaker icon. If not run "kmix".
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  yes there is an icon
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, use it to set all your volumes.
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  i dont friend coz i am newbie
<kubuntureign_> im getting blocked wolveribe
<kubuntureign_> wolverine*
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, right-click and show mixer window.
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  ok then
<|lostbyte|> Your Master and PCM use them to see what works for you.
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  there are output input and switches
<|lostbyte|> Under Output.
<limbo> i have a problem with the new kubuntu beta. its a red light where the minijack is suposed to be. So my headphones dosnt work but me internal speakers work. What shuld i do
<Yorokobi> limbo, click on the red light icon and switch it to green
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  yes those set to maximiun
<Yorokobi> limbo, red == muted
<N6REJ> good morning all
<vignesh> i am going to download the kubuntu vmware image.. If i install a package will it be persistent or do I have to install the package each time I use the vmware image ?
<N6REJ> I have two issues early this morning.  #1, when I come back in the morning after the system having been "sleeping" at night, I have no sound, logging off and back on seems to restore this.  anyone have a reason why?
<N6REJ> This did'nt happen before the last round of updates yesterday
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  on windows when i make configure the sound ac97 there is an option 20+ boost that make the volume very high
<|lostbyte|> huh..
<N6REJ> #2 is that my webcam doesn't seem to have video.
<[pyro] > hey guys, anyone know why my installer keeps crashing on xfonts-75dpi ? I have run cd-checker to make sure the cd is ok, and it is. But for some reason the cd gets read errors on this particular file?
<vignesh> anyone knows ?
<[pyro] > im using the alternate cd
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, There is a mic boost. but didt see an app lifer option
<|lostbyte|> BRB..
<vignesh> anyone used the kubuntu vmware image ?
<N6REJ> [pyro] : do a md5 test on your cd.  you may have gotten a bad burn.
<|lostbyte|> Also make sure the player your using also has its sound on maximum..
<[pyro] > N6REJ: how do i do the MD5 test?
<N6REJ> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  yes i see it on switches but there is no light
<[pyro] > cheers :)
<N6REJ> :D
<luckyone> can anyone help with this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2406299#post2406299
<smile> i have windows installed and ubuntu .. how use VMware to run Win under ubuntu ??
<vignesh> smile: why don`t u use the vmware image of ubuntu and run it ubuntu on windows ?
<vignesh> u need the vmware server package.. install that
<N6REJ> luckyone: have you verifed that that card works with linux?
<smile> vmware server or client ?
<luckyone> it is a WMP54g
<vignesh> vmware server..
<N6REJ> !hardware | luckyone
<ubotu> luckyone: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<smile> vignesh: without ubuntu image ?
<luckyone> N6REJ: yes, it is on the list of supported devices, supposed to work 'out of the box'
<vignesh> smile: I am saying about windows on ubuntu
<N6REJ> luckyone: ok, then I would try fiesty first.  It solved alot of issues for me.
<smile> vignesh: can i install VMware by apt-get ?
<vignesh> i don`t know..
<[pyro] > N6REJ: would this pick up errors that the standard cd-checker wont?
<luckyone> N6REJ: fiesty is pretty stable for you then? perhaps I will upgrade tonight
<vignesh> Download the .tar from vmware.com
<smile> vignesh: ok .. thx
<miki> !hardware | edgy
<ubotu> edgy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vignesh> smile: np
<N6REJ> [pyro] : I don't know that answer sorry.
<[pyro] > N6REJ: im thinking ill just burn another cd and try it
<hendaus> |lostbyte|,  thanx friend :)
<vignesh> smile:  have u used the vmware image ?
<N6REJ> luckyone: there are a few quirks, but there were over 123 upgrades over the last 2 days.  USB devices didn't work for the most part in edgy, they do now.
<smile> vignesh: no
<vignesh> ok..
<N6REJ> [pyro] : your image may be bad, best to test that first.  Make sure you got a good dl.
<[pyro] > N6REJ: the cd i made that im having problems with i long ago deleted the .iso file. I have since downloaded a new one and thats what im burning
<N6REJ> [pyro] : you should run the md5 against that new iso to be sure its ok.  Thats the only way of knowing wether or not you got all of the bits you need.
<[pyro] > N6REJ ok will do
<llutz> hi
<[pyro] > N6REJ: yeah the iso checks out ok. I have just burnt another copy of the cd and verified it, it too is ok. Ill try an install with this one
<N6REJ> gl
<dromer> hi all, can somebody tell me if/how I can start an application as another user?
<dromer> I mean, when I don't know the pw of the user, but as root or sudo
<llutz> dromer: su
<dromer> ok, just su <user> ?
<llutz> dromer: man su
<dromer> yeah I was looking :)
<dromer> didn't know it uses su for that
<dromer> ok, hmm, I can't resume the screen of another user though ..
<smile> can I find a hacker here ?
<dromer> you are a hacker
<smile> dromer: a small hacker
<smile> dromer: :-)
<dromer> a damn small hacker ;)
<smile> dromer: damn ?? why !?
<dromer> search damn small linux
<smile> dromer: in google ?
<dromer> sure, w/e searchengine you like
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<smile> dromer: i found it .. and ?
<dromer> hence the damn
<llutz> smile: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html   ;)
<dromer> llutz: DSL wasn't even far off considering the newest revisions ;)
<PhinnFort> dromer: you got it wrong, it's LSD
<dromer> hehe
<dromer> Linux Small Damn?
<llutz> ".... lucy in the sky ..."
<PhinnFort> it's french
<dromer> haha
<TFrog> anyone here have the proprietary ATI drivers loaded on a laptop here?
<PhinnFort> Linx Smll Dmn
<dromer> lol
* dromer still has some space left on his usb-stick, perhaps make a parttion for DSL?
<PhinnFort> i have been wondering about partitioning my ipod to make space for DSL
<PhinnFort> since it doesn't look like I will have IpodLinux on it
<PhinnFort> darn apple and their fancy encrypted firmware
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to user samba to create 2 shares.  One that EVERYONE can access...with no authentication required (like what happens with security=shared), and one that requires a username/pass (or requires you to be on a certain IP, or something)
<aaroncampbell> However, unless I set security to share, I can't seem to share without requiring auth.  And if I set it to share, I can't seem to limit one of the shares
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: and it doesn't work?
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: do you use the graphical interfaces or manual editing of the config files?
<dromer> < PhinnFort> i have been wondering about partitioning my ipod to make  space for DSL << hahaha
<PhinnFort> dromer: it already has like 3 different partitions;)
<dromer> :)
<PhinnFort> i dunno how the bootloader handles it if i partition it myself, though
* dromer is glad ho doesn't have an ipod
* PhinnFort just wishes he had the first generation instead of the second
<dromer> though portable music would be nice :( (sony mp3 discman has been dead for at least 2 years)
<PhinnFort> dromer: it isn't bad, and it works like a charm with kubuntu, but I would very much like to play my oggs
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: manual edit
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: have you looked here?: http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<dromer> PhinnFort: yeah I'd get a MP3/ogg-player (though I don't have any ogg yet, filesharing doesn't really permit it .. (can't share any ogg on the dc++-hub I'm on)
<PhinnFort> dromer: too bad, since OGG is superior;)
<PhinnFort> i've ripped my whole CD collection to oggs
<PhinnFort> dromer: you could just rename the files to ".mp3", and as long as they have the ogg codecs, they shouldn't notice anything;)
<dromer> ok, so I'm trying to open the screen of a friend of mine that's running irssi on my box, but when I sudo su <user> (I also tried with the -l flag) I get: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/6' - please check.
<smile> hacking is not always bad if it's used with a clean mind !! what u think ?
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: yes sir, I've been through HUGE portions of that...but it seems I can still only get it to do one or the other.
<PhinnFort> maybe windows media player pops up a warning, but it should play
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: it's a long time since I've played with Samba
<dromer> PhinnFort: lol, I don't think onyone has ogg-codecs on a default install ;) though if they have some codec-pack ..
<PhinnFort> dromer: K-lite comes with, afaik
<dromer> smile: what do you want to do? just ask around for the problem :)
<dromer> sure, go offline why don't ya :P
<PhinnFort> sorry, yakuake just killed my Xorg
<PhinnFort> darn aiglx
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: can you post your current samba config?
<dromer> hehe
<dromer> PhinnFort: don't run irc in x ;)
<PhinnFort> dromer: :P
<PhinnFort> dromer: <3 Konversation
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11345
<dromer> PhinnFort: irssi <3
<PhinnFort> :P
<dromer> screen \m/
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: testparm -v: http://paste-bin.com/11346
<dromer> so, anyone on my 'su'-problem?
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: darn that config file was detailed;)
<dromer> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<smile> dromer: i just want make a safe website .. so i must try to hack my website ;-)
<dromer> smile: ah, yeah I'd like that to be done on my server as well soon
<smile> dromer: ur server ?
<PhinnFort> dromer: what's your problem?
<Yorokobi> smile, http://owasp.org/ is a good place for website hacking tools
<dromer> get someone to probe for weaknesses, which I don't have the skills for atm
<PhinnFort> smile: should I root your server for you?;)
<PhinnFort> use nessus
<PhinnFort> !nessus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> PhinnFort: c/p ;  < dromer> ok, so I'm trying to open the screen of a friend of mine
<dromer>                    that's running irssi on my box, but when I sudo su <user> (I
<dromer>                    also tried with the -l flag) I get: Cannot open your
<PhinnFort> !info nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<dromer>                    terminal '/dev/pts/6' - please check.
<dromer> oeps, sorry sory for paste :$
<PhinnFort> dromer: sudo -s
<PhinnFort> mkay?
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: first, if you don't need it, i would make a simple as possible config file
<wolferine> aaroncampbell, you in CND?
<aaroncampbell> wolferine: CND?
<tomboy> yo
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba#Configuration_2
<smile> dromer: nice website !! but for what exactly ?
<dromer> smile: what? on this ip? ohw for a friend, but I'm also runnig some other stuff on ssl that't I need ultra-super-secure
<Yorokobi> Mr. Garriso--er, PhinnFort :) I think dromer is trying to switch to another unprivileged user. The command to do that is 'sudo su - otheruser'
<dromer> friend past away last year, kind of an electronic-memorial I'm trying to give him eternal cyber-life ;)
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: if what he does doesn't work, he should sudo -s to root first, then drop to another user
<dromer> Yorokobi: I've tried this already, but then I get: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/6' - please check.  when I try to open the screen this user is running
<PhinnFort> was my idea
<smile> dromer: ok .. that's nice . maybe i will need ya when i finish my website
<dromer> PhinnFort: nop, same error
<dromer> smile: what would you need me for? :P I can't probe for weaknesses :$
<Yorokobi> dromer, you have a bigger problem then. What does 'ls /dev/pts/' return? Is there a 6?
<PhinnFort> smile: if you want to probe for weaknesses, use some automated tool like Nessus
<freexqf> i can't find the deb package for htmerge and htsearch
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: ls -l /dev/pts/6
<freexqf> does anybody knows where i can find them?
<PhinnFort> i mean dromer
<PhinnFort> ;)
<dromer> nessus?
<dromer> ah, ha, ls ..
<PhinnFort> dromer: ls -l /dev/pts/6
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> check the permissions
<dromer> ok, yeah .. hmm, seems to be my regular user ..
<wolferine> aaroncampbell, canadian...?
<dromer> crw--w---- 1 dreamer tty 136, 6 2007-04-05 19:13 /dev/pts/6
<aaroncampbell> wolferine: nope
<wolferine> i realize that, since you didnt know what CND was :P
<PhinnFort> dromer: you logged on as dreamer now?
<dromer> PhinnFort: no as root
<dromer> I'll check using dreamer ..
<dromer> PhinnFort: same output
<PhinnFort> hrm
<PhinnFort> dromer: ls -l /dev/pts | wc -l
<dromer> er: 8
<PhinnFort> 7 open then
<dromer> what do you mean?
<dromer> what does | wc -l do?
<PhinnFort> dromer: it counts lines
<PhinnFort> dromer: i have two, my desktop session and my yakuake session
<PhinnFort> i guess;)
<dromer> er, sorry, I don't follow
<PhinnFort> dromer: ls -l /dev/pts
<PhinnFort> what users own them?
<dromer> how many sessions there are? (what kind of session?
<Yorokobi> 'ls -l /dev/pts | grep -c -' returns one less than wc -l
<Yorokobi> dromer, 'w' or 'who' will show you all your TTY sessions
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: it only shows who is logged on, afaik
<PhinnFort> i have several(2) sessions under the same user
<dromer> PhinnFort: 4 by me, and 1 each by 3 other users
<dromer> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<PhinnFort> dromer: terminal thingies
<dromer> ah
<PhinnFort> when I log into KDE, i start another session
<Yorokobi> TTY : Teletype
<dromer> I have 3 open atm .. hmm .. apperantly another one somewhere ..
<PhinnFort> when Konsole (/yakuake) opens up, it starts another tty session
<PhinnFort> dromer: and it seems like you aren't allowed to open number 6
<dromer> I have 3 consoles open atm, and gaim
<dromer> perhaps since I'm running irssi in a screen? that's another TTY?
<PhinnFort> dromer: 3 consoles + 1 desktop = 4
<dromer> PhinnFort: I'm running #6 myself ... crw--w---- 1 dreamer tty 136, 6 2007-04-05 19:20 6
<dromer> PhinnFort: X is a TTY by itself too ?
<PhinnFort> dromer: i think it opens up one for communicating with the system or something
<PhinnFort> but I really don't know enough about this;)
<dromer> oxk, but .. so .. hmm, why can't I open the screen of the other user?
<mzanfardino> alright, has anyone else had trouble with the latest update for adept-common?
<PhinnFort> dromer: try ctrl+alt+f1 and login there and try
<Photon> hi all
<Photon> wats up
<PhinnFort> Photon: the world is coming to an end
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: i'll upgrade now and see what happens
<PhinnFort> feisty?
<Yorokobi> dromer, in Konsole use Ctrl-Shift-N to open a new tab and try sudo su - otheruser again
<dromer> PhinnFort: wtf, can't  ctrl+alt+f1
<Photon> i learned that u have to use linux for 3-5 days to learn and get used to it :D
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: edgy
<Photon> hello world
<dromer> Yorokobi: I don't have console on that machine, but BlackBox
<PhinnFort> dromer: it should switch out of xorg
<Photon> PhinnFort: loool
<PhinnFort> !hi | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dromer> Photon: yup, about that time ;)
<Yorokobi> dromer, Eterm then?
<Yorokobi> dromer, or xterm?
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: then, sorry;)
<dromer> Yorokobi: yeah xterm ;)
<Photon> yo WATS up everyone?
<Yorokobi> dromer, open a new xterm (which will create a new /dev/pts/X) and try it
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: maybe it's time I upgraded to Feisty.  Can you direct me to a site that will instruct me on the steps to upgrade an existing install?
<PhinnFort> !repeat | photon
<ubotu> photon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: please see the topic
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<dromer> Yorokobi: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/9' - please check. and 9 is my regular user again
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: thank you
<Photon> lol
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: no problem
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: be aware of breakages, though;)
<Yorokobi> dromer, okay ... that's odd. Have you tried google'ing the error?
<dromer> not yet, will do!
<PhinnFort> !google Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts
<PhinnFort> Photon: ;)
<PhinnFort> Photon: nothing is "up"
<PhinnFort> it's some holiday
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: well, given that my printer is no longer working, my adept-common won't update, and when I run an app in WINE my desktop reboots, all of which started happening after I applied the latest edgy update, I guess things can't get much worse...
<Photon> PhinnFort: so how are you today?
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: unless of course you can tell me how to back out of the last update I performed today?  That might at least return me to a stable platform...
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: ;)
<PhinnFort> Photon: i'm rather okay
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: troublesome
<mzanfardino> PhinnFort: I was afraid of that.
<PhinnFort> mzanfardino: i'm not used enough to the debian/ubuntu way of managing packages to guide you safely through it either
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Yorokobi> mzanfardino, do you remember which packages were updated?
<PhinnFort> but feisty is rather stable, at least here
<jarle> Anybody able to recompile nvidia drivers under Feisty?
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: not exactly, but they were all adept- related.
<[pyro] > N6REJ: ok the install of the packages went through ok this time. The first cd i was trying must have been a bad iso/burn. Now im having problems installing GRUB on the hd0 (or /dev/hda) mba. syslog says "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly".
<Yorokobi> mzanfardino, do you have synaptic installed?
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: checking
<N6REJ> [pyro] : how did you configure your HD?
<[pyro] > N6REJ: this system is installed on 6 drives in a raid 5 config
<frank_> anyone know how to install keyboard layouts?
<N6REJ> OH
<[pyro] > 6 x 40Gb drives
<Yorokobi> [pyro] , sata or scsi ?
<N6REJ> [pyro] : thats beyond me bud, but I would think you would want a "/boot" parition of around 150mb on one of the drives and make that bootable.
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: do now (didn't a moment ago)
<[pyro] > Yorokobi: neither, they're just 6 ide drives :)
<[pyro] > Yorokobi: ata100's i think
<firsm> Hi
<Yorokobi> mzanfardino, in synaptic, search for "adept", highlight the package you want to roll back and use Ctrl-E to bring up a list of the older releases.
<PhinnFort> !hi | firsm
<ubotu> firsm: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: did you manage to sort it out?
<aaroncampbell> nope
<firsm> I'm wondering where to set hotkeys for my keyboard for KDE, some hotkeys seem to work out of the box (like the calc key launches speedcrunch) but I can't find the place to set that stuff up, any idea?
<x_link> Damn it
<[pyro] > N6REJ: :( thanks for your help anyways :)
<aaroncampbell> still working at it, but I can't seem to do both
<Yorokobi> !grub | [pyro] 
<ubotu> [pyro] : grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: bothwhich?
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu 6.10, but during the installation I couldn't choose root password, so when the installation was done I couldn't do anything.
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: have you tried cleaning out your conf?
<x_link> Why is it like this+
<x_link> ?
<N6REJ> [pyro] : least i'm honest :D
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: yep
<N6REJ> Yorokobi: wouldn't he need a boot partition with that config?
<jhutchins> !root | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: ok, working
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: on it
<frank_> x_link: you just need to use your ordinairy pw
<x_link> ubotu: I can't run sudo either.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<[pyro] > N6REJ: googling the error now, i think i may have found something
<firsm> x_link: just provide your user's password
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I want 2 samba shares.  One that everyone can access, with no need for auth (like security=share), and one that only I can access (limited with user/pass OR IP, or whatever we can come up with)
<frank_> anyone know how to install keyboard layouts?
<PhinnFort> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, a separate /boot partition? Not really. It makes it safer to have one, though.
<x_link> I tried with my normal account pass, didnt work.
<PhinnFort> !keyboard
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You need to set up guest access then.  It's a bogus user.
<x_link> Sudo didn't work either.
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<PhinnFort> x_link: what isn't working?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I've been trying...I just can't seem to get it right
<x_link> The password.
<jhutchins> !keyboard | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: please see above
<frank_> PhinnFort: thanks
<N6REJ> Yorokobi: oh, well, I'm remembering when we at first had to when any root partition was not in the first 1024 sectors.
<x_link> With Debian I had to choose root password during the installation.
<PhinnFort> frank_: yw;)
<[pyro] > N6REJ: check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/95990
<PhinnFort> x_link: that's insecure
<[pyro] > N6REJ: the bottom entry
<jhutchins> x_link: We're trying to tell you, ubuntu's different.  Please read the page above about sudo.
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: I'm getting an error telling me I have held broken packages.
<[pyro] > N6REJ: i only have a 3 partitions on each drive. Being /, swap and /home
<x_link> jhutchins: Ubuntu?
<[pyro] > N6REJ: no /boot at all
<Yorokobi> N6REJ, I consider splitting /boot, /home, /var, and /tmp into separate partitions as a "Best Practice" for Linux :)
<jhutchins> x_link: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu all share the same base system, just different desktops/overlays/packages.
<N6REJ> pyro, I would make one small /boot partition. ( cc Yorokobi )
<x_link> jhutchins: Which site do you mean?
<frank_> PhinnFort: my xorg.conf is set up like that.. still the same wrong layout
<hendaus> helpers if i want to creat a file into /home/ed2k.protocol, it says Access denied
<x_link> jhutchins: I use Debian.. never used Ubuntu  ;D
<jhutchins> !root | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Photon> k i gtg cya all
<Photon> bye
<PhinnFort> frank_: looked in the KDE Control Center?
<PhinnFort> frank_: alt+f2 "kcontrol"
<PhinnFort> Photon: bye
<frank_> PhinnFort: i dont have any layouts available..
<[pyro] > N6REJ / Yorokobi: did you see the entry saying they took away /boot and grub installed properly?
<N6REJ> [pyro] : I have a boot partition and fiesty and have no problems.
<PhinnFort> frank_: then i don't know
<PhinnFort> sorry
<N6REJ> you stated you DIDn't have a boot and it didn't work.
<Yorokobi> !pastebin | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dnordenberg> Hi. I have two ethernet adapters in feisty and I cant change one of them to manual ip :( I just screams about invalid gateway ip but I don't have a default gateway for the LAN adapter, this machine is supposed to be the gatway
<Yorokobi> mzanfardino, can you paste the error to ^^^
<hendaus> helpers if i want to creat a file into /home/ed2k.protocol, it says Access denied,what can i do?????/
<dnordenberg> Even if I do set a default gw, it still sais it is invalid :(
<dnordenberg> ip 192.168.6.1, gw 192.168.6.3, whats invalid with that?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: do you have any tips on HOW to make a guest account for samba that will help me achieve my goal?
<cwillu> how do you resize a second panel?  when I add it, the config option on it only affects the first panel
<[pyro] > N6REJ: yeah i have not had /boot partitions before and its been fine. I think there were problems with lilo as it wasnt able to read as far into the disk as grub, but ive never had this problem with grub before. I'll try doign the whole install again, but my gut feeling is its something to do with the raid5
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: this is quickly hacked together, please try it: http://rafb.net/p/60W44f47.html
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: working it out now.  Apparently there is a dependancy with python-kde3.  Looking to see what the issue is.
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: use smbpasswd to add users
<Yorokobi> mzanfardino, you may need to roll that back as well
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: I really don't, I dive deep into samba every once in a while when I'm setting up a new system, then pretty much forget most of it.  I haven't done guest, only domain accounts.  The docs are in the config comments and in the help links in swat.
<N6REJ> [pyro] : maybe, but I'd still bet if you took one tiny partition of 150mb and made it /boot and made it "bootable" you'd be fine.
<N6REJ> !raid | [pyro] 
<ubotu> [pyro] : Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: yeah, thanks.  I never got swat to work :|
<soulrider> !rip
<jhutchins> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch06_02.html
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<kj0ttdeig> is it possible to make xubuntu use the screen resolution 1280x1024? everywhere i check, 1024x768 is the maximum, and editing xorg.conf doesn't help
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch06_02.html
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You need swat, it does syntax sanity checking.
<mzanfardino> Yorokobi: I'm rolling them all back one by one to see which one was causing the previous error...
<N6REJ> kj0ttdeig: its a limitation of your video card settings, I'm using 1280x1024 np.
<kj0ttdeig> however, kubuntu and ubuntu handles 1280x1024 very well, but xubuntu doesn't
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I installed swat through adept...it says it's installed, but localhost:901 goes nowhere
<soulrider> aaroncampbell: is it running? :P
<kj0ttdeig> kubuntu and ubuntu on the very same hardware*
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Maybe you need to start it?
<N6REJ> kj0ttdeig: sorry didn't read that right, try here #xubuntu
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, or specify https://
<aaroncampbell> soulrider or jhutchins: how?
<jhutchins> kj0ttdeig: #xfce
<N6REJ> kj0ttdeig: or #xfce
<Yorokobi> aaroncampbell, or plain http://
<PhinnFort> :P
<N6REJ> gmta jhutchins
<soulrider> aaroncampbell: type swat in a console
<[pyro] > N6REJ: cheers, ill check up on it and try a /boot partition as well
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: I used http...tried s...no help
<zorglu_> q. i run edgy and  2.6.17-11-generic kernel, how can i get the kernel -headers, apt-cache search only give me kernel header for 2.4 ?
<N6REJ> [pyro] : cc
<firsm> Anybody know the command for the KDE screensaver?
<jhutchins> !repos | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> firsm: try kdesktop_lock, i think
<soulrider> hey N6REJ, whats up ?
<aaroncampbell> soulrider: leaves me on a blank line, and still nothing in the web browser
<zorglu_> jhutchins: cool, but what is the package name for hte kernel headers ?
<firsm> PhinnFort: Excellent, thanks.
<zorglu_> !info kernel-headers
<ubotu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> firsm: yw;)
<PhinnFort> !info headers
<soulrider> !info swat
<jhutchins> zorglu_: Sorry, dunno.
<ubotu> Package headers does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 739 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<jhutchins> !compile | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yorokobi> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<zorglu_> hehe i want to compile a module ! :)
<jhutchins> zorglu_: That should tell you what you need.
<PhinnFort> linux-headers-2.6.20-14
<zorglu_> linux! :)
<zorglu_> ] thanks :)
<PhinnFort> !info linux-headers feisty
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in feisty
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Pretty common in binary linux that the version number is part of the package name for the kernel.
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: You usually  don't "upgrade" a binary kernel, you install it in parallell.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: i also have a package locally that's named "linux-headers"
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: metapackage.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: i know, and it bothers me, because my /boot is really small
<PhinnFort> ;)
* jarle is having big problems getting the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers to work, is it possible to fix the problem, or should I just give up and wait for a fix?
<zorglu_> !info linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: No harm in removing old kernels if the new one works for you.
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-11.35 (edgy), package size 893 kB, installed size 24104 kB
<zorglu_> this is the one i was looking for :)
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: just a pita
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Necessary safety feature.
* jarle is trying to get his nvidia drivers to work like they did before upgrading to feisty..
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: still a pita;)
<zorglu_> now upgrading pwc driver :)
<jhutchins> jarle: Feisty is #ubuntu+1 still.
<PhinnFort> safety be darned
<CarinArr> !feisty | jarle
<ubotu> jarle: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: Tell me that when you've installed a non-bootable kernel.
<aaroncampbell> soulrider or jhutchins: I still can't seem to get swat running.  If I try to execute swat from a prompt, I just get my cursor on a blank line, and I still can't access localhost:901
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: did that once, in gentoo
<PhinnFort> thank $DEITY for livecds;)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Perhaps you need to sudo /etc/init.d/swat start?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: That or it starts as part of samba.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: I do not have a *ubntu samba system here.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: there is no swat in my init.d dir, and samba is running
<zorglu_> wow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam is excelent tutorial, in 20sec i could upgrade the pwc driver which is broken on edgy :)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: See if this helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=467179
<cwillu> how do I change the width of more than one panel in kde?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: thanks, it looks like I need inetd, but it's not available in the repos
<aaroncampbell> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheJman> yo
<wolferine> um
<wolferine> yo?
<wolferine> :)
<dragonkh> hello
<PhinnFort> !hi | dragonkh
<ubotu> dragonkh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
* cwillu export RANT=1
<dragonkh> hello PhinnFort
<cwillu> is kde broken in general, or is it just feisty?
<PhinnFort> hello
* cwillu export RANT=0
* PhinnFort export IGNORE_TROLLS=1
<hendaus> friends sudo mkdir /home/ed2k.protocol , now how can i delete the folder?
<PhinnFort> :D
<cwillu> :/
<PhinnFort> cwillu: do you have a problem?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: sudo rm -fdr /home/ed2k.protocol should kill it
<cwillu> PhinnFort: I can't seem to set the properties for any panel other than the first one, and system settings insists on resizing itself to slightly bigger than my main display
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  thanx
<PhinnFort> cwillu: System Settings isn't KDE, it's Kubuntu
<cwillu> one and the same to me right now :p
<PhinnFort> cwillu: use KControl instead, it's much better, imho
<lontra> cwillu: kcontrol
* lontra agrees with PhinnFort
<cwillu> anyways, it's the panel thing that's got me uptight
<cwillu> but I'll install kcontrol
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  if i want to creat a new file name ed2k.protocol and add on it some codes , how can i make it
<PhinnFort> cwillu: don't install
<PhinnFort> hendaus: "kdesu kate ed2k.protocol"
<PhinnFort> cwillu: it comes with it, just hidden
<PhinnFort> cwillu: hit alt+f2, type in "kcontrol" and hit enter
<cwillu> is there a good way to replace the control centre in the menu?
<cwillu> if I'm gonna be typing commands, I'd rather be using bash and vi :p
<PhinnFort> cwillu: go to run, then
<PhinnFort> on the k-menu
* cwillu honestly isn't trying to be troll'ish
<PhinnFort> cwillu: when in KControl, search for panels, and choose the panel you want to fix
<cwillu> PhinnFort: how do I choose which panel its modifying?
<PhinnFort> cwillu: do you have several panels?
<PhinnFort> cwillu: if so, there should be a drop down menu, "Settings for:"
<cwillu> PhinnFort: I'm trying to have one on the bottom of each display;  I see the option that lets me stretch one across both, but then applets slide around across the divider
<PhinnFort> cwillu: you have dual screen?
<cwillu> yes
<PhinnFort> cwillu: try right click on the panel, add new panel
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  thanx, but now i have the question for u
<PhinnFort> and drag one over
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  To have ed2k links work from Konqueror , You can find this directory by searching for file names ending with .protocol. To search run `find /usr -name "*.protocol"` or `find /opt -name "*.protocol"`. If you're not sure about the directory where KDE is installed you can even put / as search path
<cwillu> PhinnFort: I think i see the problem:  'configure panel' from the panel's context menu seems to bring up kubuntu's config tool, which doesn't have the dropdown menu you mentioned
<cwillu> nor does it operate on the panel you clicked on
<PhinnFort> cwillu: right-clicky config only configures the panel you right-clickys on
<PhinnFort> ...it should, afaik;)
<PhinnFort> cwillu: but didn't i tell you to use kcontrol?
<cwillu> PhinnFort: no, it configures the first panel displayed, _not_ the one I click on :)
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  how can i find the files ending with *.protocol and paste the one that i creat
<cwillu> PhinnFort: you did, but I also like to be able to right click on things, and expect them to work as expected :)
<PhinnFort> cwillu: file a bug if you have time;)
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: try xinetd
<PhinnFort> hendaus: maybe ask in #kde
<PhinnFort> !xinetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<cwillu> PhinnFort: one sec
<PhinnFort> times up
<PhinnFort> *'
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i found the .protocol on /usr , but i dont know how to creat the protocol file there
<PhinnFort> hendaus: i really don't know what you're trying to do, sorry, but you could try to ask the developers in #kde;)
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i give u the site, http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:hTzJM6eCy_UJ:www.amule.org/wiki/index.php%3Ftitle%3DEd2k_links_handling%26printable%3Dyes+amule+firefox+site:amule.org&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  just see about konqueror
<PhinnFort> hendaus: i think that is a bit old
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  coz i need it urgent for amule
<PhinnFort> hendaus: wait a second, and i'll walk you through it, ok?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  ok thank u
<PhinnFort> hendaus: first, are you sure it doesn't already work?
<frank227a> Anyone know of a poker site like partypoker or fulltiltpoker that works with kubuntu/ ubuntu?
<hendaus> i told u what it shows
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  This untrusted page links to
<hendaus> ed2k://|file|Kiyana.WMV|114081360|88801FD69A02BB4B46B15BAED8909CC7|h=ODAZ4LKRW4HG3XCY3EALNHXP7VRNXICH|/.
<hendaus> Do you want to follow the link?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: hit alt+f2, type in "kdesu kate /usr/share/services/ed2k.protocol
<PhinnFort> "
<hendaus> this happen when i click in the ed2k link
<PhinnFort> hendaus: what happens if you follow the link?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  if i follow the link it doesnot work
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> hendaus: did you do as i said?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  the ed2k text file open
<PhinnFort> hendaus: now please paste everything from this file: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/ed2k.txt
<PhinnFort> hendaus: wait
<PhinnFort> hendaus: can you first type in "which ed2k" in a console?
<hendaus> how
<PhinnFort> hendaus: hit alt+f2, type "konsole", hit enter
<PhinnFort> then type in "which ed2k" and hit enter
<PhinnFort> ok?
<|lostbyte|> To display all system variables ?
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: to show where the ed2k binary resides
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  bash: which ed2k: command not found
<hendaus> lol
<hendaus> i have paste what ever u gave me
<PhinnFort> hendaus: which ed2k
<PhinnFort> without "'s
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  ok it doesnor show anything
<PhinnFort> !info ed2k
<ubotu> Package ed2k does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> hendaus: hmm, this is weird
<NiceGuyUK> Using Feisty Beta : CTRL-SHIFT-L to lock the screen doesn't trigger the screensaver any more - anyone know if this change is by design or if its a bug?
<PhinnFort> !info amule-utils
<ubotu> amule-utils: utilities for aMule (command-line version). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 377 kB, installed size 760 kB
<myTB|Tanuva> is it really necessary to unmount partitions to resize them?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: do you have amule-utils installed?
<PhinnFort> myTB|Tanuva: of course
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  after the maessage shows to follow it --> Could not find the program '/path/to/ed2k'
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm..
<Yorokobi> NiceGuyUK, have you looked at the global keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol/System Settings?
<myTB|Tanuva> then I need to boot a livecd
<NiceGuyUK> Yorokobi: one sec, will check.
<bill57785> NiceGuyUK: I heard that there was a bug when you lock the screen. Since there is no password to actually enter, you can unlock the screen....not sure how they fixed it though.
<PhinnFort> hendaus: that's because you shouldn't close the file before I've found the path
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i just have amle?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: install amule-utils
<hendaus> *amule
<PhinnFort> hendaus: it contains the ed2k program you need for this to work
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  so the command of the site that i gave u doesnot work :(?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: it will, when you've installed amule-utils and fixed the file
<PhinnFort> ok?
<Yorokobi> hendaus, the website says that you need to install amule-utils if you have Kubuntu
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  can u give the utils site
<PhinnFort> hendaus: do you have the konsole open?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes
<PhinnFort> hendaus: if so, type in "sudo aptitude install amule-utils"
<NiceGuyUK> Yorokobi: yep, the keysetting is there. I still get the session locked, with password, but not with the screensaver hiding whatever I had on the screen before locking
<NiceGuyUK> bill57785: I still get the password
<PhinnFort> hendaus: while that works, please open http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/ed2k.txt again
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes it is installing
<hendaus> but i have amule open
<Yorokobi> NiceGuyUK, Are you using beryl?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: is that a problem?
<NiceGuyUK> Yorokobi: nope
<Yorokobi> NiceGuyUK, also, is the screen saver configured to lock the screen?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  no
<PhinnFort> hendaus: make sure the second line says "exec=/usr/bin/ed2k "%u""
<PhinnFort> then replace the ed2k.protocols file with the new one
<PhinnFort> ok?
<NiceGuyUK> Yorokobi: no, but previous behaviour was if the screen was locked manually and a screensaver was enabled, it would lock with screensaver.  I'll try altering the Screensaver settings and see if that helps
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  ok done the utils, now what should i do
<PhinnFort> hendaus: have you closed the ed2k.protocols file?
<Yorokobi> NiceGuyUK, I've discovered that some of what was "previous behaviour" has changed with feisty
<vanman> can you have the kubunto system installed on a pc that still has windows installed as well?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: kdesu kate /usr/share/services/ed2k.protocol
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes
<Yorokobi> vanman, yes
<PhinnFort> replace everthing with everything from http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/ed2k.txt
<PhinnFort> *everything
<NiceGuyUK> Yorokobi: fixed it!  turns out it was because of which screensaver I used.  Had "Swarm" from the "Flying Things" section before - changed to "Polygons" and the old behaviour is back :-)
<vanman> how much free space would be needed, and how would I go about installing the OS without risking losing the other?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  done
<PhinnFort> !space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> hendaus: save the file, and try the link again
<Yorokobi> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Yorokobi> vanman ^^^
<PhinnFort> vanman: there's also video tutorials to guide you through it
<PhinnFort> hendaus: maybe do alt+f2, "killall konqueror" first
<PhinnFort> to make sure konqueror is restarted
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  Could not find the program '/path/to/ed2k'
<PhinnFort> if it doesn't work
<PhinnFort> hendaus: try killall konqueror
<NiceGuyUK> Katapult is cool, but doesn't always recognise every app I want it to.  Ist here a config file for it somewhere?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  ok done
<PhinnFort> hendaus: try again
<PhinnFort> still won't work?
<Yorokobi> hendaus, it'll never find ed2k if the path you specified is literally '/path/to/ed2k'
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: konqueror hasn't reloaded the file, i just fixed it
<Yorokobi> ah
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  the same
<PhinnFort> *reloaded the .protocol file
* Yorokobi has only been paying attention 1/3 of the time
<PhinnFort> ;)
<vanman> ty
<PhinnFort> hendaus: close all text editor windows
<PhinnFort> hendaus: then hit alt+f2 and type in "kdesu kate /usr/share/services/ed2k.protocol"
<hendaus> they all are closed
<PhinnFort> replace the second line, which says "exec=/path/to/ed2k..." with "exec=/usr/bin/ed2k "%u""
<PhinnFort> save and close
<PhinnFort> hendaus: try the link again?
<hendaus> ok
<PhinnFort> it works?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: if not working, killall konqueror, if still not working, "kbuildsycoca --noincremental" in konsole, and try again
<PhinnFort> if still not working, reboot;)
<PhinnFort> now i'm going to find myself some pizza
<PF-Away> good luck
<Yorokobi> Indeed, pizza is hard to find :)
<hendaus> PF-Away,  yes done thanx :))
<hendaus> PF-Away,  thanx too much
<hendaus> but the first message shows and when i hit follow it works
<hendaus> PF-Away,  is there a way to block the first message?
* hendaus brb
* NiceGuyUK waits for a question he actually knows the answer to ;-)
<shampoonator> Anyone ever get an ati raedon 9800pro mit raedon driver to work under kubuntu? i mean the 3d accerleration..
<Apollo^101> mplayer does plays .dat or .mp3 files. why
<NiceGuyUK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NiceGuyUK> Apollo^101: mp3 is what they call a "restricted format" - the link above should give you some help
<Apollo^101> NiceGuyUK, ok
<shampoonator> if i do modprope radeon and there comes an error.. that is not good .. is it?
<Apollo^101>  is there a simple way to make a backup of my linux installed partition.   like a live cd?
<NiceGuyUK> Apollo^101: there's a lot more to a LiveCD than backing up the partition.  Its quite a complicated procxess
<NiceGuyUK> shampoonator: you installed the non-free drivers or the free ones?
<shampoonator> free
<Apollo^101> NiceGuyUK, yes. i was thinking to make a backup plus make it live on live cd. is it possible. any easy way
<Apollo^101> ?
<shampoonator> Driver          "radeon" <== thats the free one isnt it.. must be :)
<kaner> hey, would anyone have any idea why my clock runs a bit on the fast side?
<llutz> kaner: "rm /etc/adjtime" and "ntpdate" after that
<kaner> worth a shot, thanks
<djnevs> Hello people.. cound anyone help me fix my vid card driver? its a nvidia riva tnt 2 model 64, im running kubuntu feisty beta
<shampoonator> ich reboote ma
<barravince> hi guys during the sistem upgrade from edgy to feisty i'e retreived these errors:
<shampoonator> bei windows half das auch immer
<barravince> root@debian:/home/vincenzo# apt-get dist-upgrade
<shampoonator> oh wrong.. channel..
<shampoonator> :D
<barravince> Reading package lists... Done
<barravince> Building dependency tree... Done
<barravince> Calculating upgrade... Done
<barravince> The following packages have been kept back:
<barravince>   adept apt apt-utils foo2zjs initramfs-tools kate kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdelibs4c2a kdepasswd kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind khelpcenter kicker
<barravince>   klipper kmenuedit konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kopete ksmserver ksplash ksysguard ksysguardd kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kwin libc6
<barravince>   libc6-i686 libcurl3 libcurl3-gnutls libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libkonq4 lvm2 mdadm python-apt python-imaging python-imaging-sane python-kde3 python-uno udev
<barravince>   xserver-xorg-driver-all xserver-xorg-input-all xutils
<barravince> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 48 not upgraded.
<Yorokobi> !spam | barravince
<ubotu> barravince: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<barravince> what i can do?
<barravince> o sorry i don't know
<barravince> is the first time that i'm there
<djnevs> Hello people.. cound anyone help me fix my vid card driver? its a nvidia riva tnt 2 model 64, im running kubuntu feisty beta please im me
<kaner> whoops, im getting "time stamp to far in the future now for sudo"
<jhutchins> djnevs: Feisty is in #ubuntu+1, for all flavors.
<djnevs> oh ok
<Yorokobi> barravince, did you change your sources.list entries from edgy to feisty (or dapper to edgy) ??
<barravince> yorokobi my version is 6.04
<jhutchins> barravince: First, you should try the upgrade tool ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ )instead of just doing dist-upgrade.
<barravince> and i've see the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade faq
<jhutchins> Argh.
<jhutchins> Yeah, that's the one.
<cwillu> how do you disable mouse-wheel scrolling making that window active in kde?  (i.e., the default in gnome)
<jhutchins> barravince: I thought you said edgy => feisty?
<Yorokobi> barravince, you shouldn't upgrade from 6.04 to 7.04
<katia_> hi eveybody
<barravince> and what version is edgy?
<cwillu> 6.10
<jhutchins> barravince: Good news is a clean install's probably the quickest fix at this point.
<Yorokobi> barravince, edgy is 6.10
<cwillu> 6.06 you meant though, right?
<katia_> i'm using kubuntu 6.06
<barravince> a sorry but i'm a new user of kubuntu i suser
<Yorokobi> 6.06/6.04 dochidemo
<barravince> ok and is there a method for go to 6.04 to 6.10?
<katia_> and i need to know if the directory /etc/rc.d exist
<cwillu> barravince: normal upgrade, although for 6.06, you have to trigger it by hand (6.06 is a long-term stable version)
<jhutchins> katia_: The wonders of the bash shell: ls /etc
<katia_> or it belongs to other distros of linux?
<Arwen> huh, new kernel, time for a reboot
<barravince> ok thanks for all guys :-)
<jhutchins> katia_: ubuntu enables runlevels, but they're all the same so it's meaningless.
<Apollo^101> the live cd installs kubuntu on hdd. isnt there a standard tool for making (reversing) the process from installed os to a live cd?
<cwillu> jhutchins: say wha?
<katia_> but i can't find that directory
<firsm> Anybody know how to set up keyboard hotkeys in KDE? Some keys seem to work out of the box, but can't find the settings anywhere.
<jhutchins> katia_: Ah, I don't think it's there.
<jhutchins> !keyboard | firsm
<ubotu> firsm: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<jhutchins> katia_: What are you actually looking for?
<cwillu> how do you make mousewheeling not change the focus?
<firsm> jhutchins: I didn't ask how to switch my keyboard layout...
<CountryGuy> Hi Folks. I have a frustrating problem with a particular internet radio web site that I go to, http://www.bca.cmich.edu/WMHW/index.htm. I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.3 with both Kubuntu 6.10 and the Feisty 7.04 beta. When I click on "Listen Live" I don't get any sound. I can get other Internet radio stations but not this one even though it works perfectly under <gulp> Windows. Any ideas of a codec that I may need? I've tried the qu
<katia_> jhutchins: i am trying to install qmail
<katia_> but in one of the steps i need to access to /etc/rc.d
<jhutchins> CountryGuy: Supposed to be quicktime, but mplayer doesn't like it.
<Yorokobi> katia_, use Postfix :)
<jhutchins> katia_: You need a debian/ubuntu howto.
<|lostbyte|> where can i find the latest ffflv..
<CountryGuy> I know. I'm baffled.
<jhutchins> katia_: Probably just put the startup files in /etc/init.d, but I'm not sure how you activate them.
<katia_> ok thanks
<jhutchins> katia_: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
<jhutchins> katia_: Good luck.  See also #ubuntu-server.
<katia_> thanks a lot
<Yorokobi> jhutchins, that howto barely scratches the surface for installing/configuring qmail. :)
<Yorokobi> Trying to set up qmail is why I use Postfix now.
<katia_> jajaja
<firsm> qmail runs fine on my other box. :p
<jhutchins> Yorokobi: It's still more than I know about it.
<jhutchins> I still prefer sendmail.
<zipper> jhutchins, no offence, but why would anyone choose ubuntu as server distro?
<jhutchins> zipper: Because ubuntu's the hot, new thing, and it's not as intimidating as debian.
<zipper> jhutchins, its a server... its supposed to be intimidating
<jhutchins> zipper: Been managing commercial linux servers for about ten years now.
<zipper> and if you dont have a pretty GUI anyway, i fail to see how debian should be more or less intimidating to be honest
<zipper> jhutchins, good for you
<jhutchins> Debian has a reputation.
<jhutchins> A great distro - if you write C code.
<chronos-coding> have kubuntu/ubuntu i686 cds/packages?
<jhutchins> That may not be deserved, but it's the perception.
<zipper> i really disagree, but somehow i dont think another distro war will change anything
<Arwen> chronos-coding, is that a question or a statement of fact?
<jhutchins> zipper: I'm not asserting that it's true, I'm merely explaining why Debian is more intimidating to people, and why they would consider ubuntu LTS for a server.  There is a server install CD you konow.
<Yorokobi> IMHO, Ubuntu for the desktop, RHEL/CentOS for the server
<chronos-coding> Arwen: is one question :), sorry for my bad english.
<jhutchins> chronos-coding: The standard ubuntu/kubuntu CD's support all x86 architectures.
<Arwen> chronos-coding, yes, there are kubuntu and ubuntu CDs and Packages
<Yorokobi> !br | chronos-coding
<ubotu> chronos-coding: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Arwen> if you want, there's even a set of DVDs with EVERY package on them
<chronos-coding> Arwen: I only want for i686 :). On site I only see i386 livecd for kubuntu 7.04
<zipper> jhutchins, i know... But to be honest, people getting intimidated shouldn't really play around with servers anyway. A side question, how could a core server system be anymore or less for C coders than others? I mean, no core should include anything but the most necessary dev tools
<chronos-coding> Yorokobi: thx :)
<jhutchins> chronos-coding: That supports i686 as well, it's a merged kernel that detects the correct CPU.
<Arwen> chronos-coding, there's no such thing as an i686 CD/DVD
<chronos-coding> ah, ok
<chronos-coding> but packages pre compiled for i686 have, right ...?
<Arwen> chronos-coding, it was determined that i686 optimizations were useless, and since i386 code works on i*86...
<Arwen> I think libc6 is about the only package that still has 686 optimizations
<jhutchins> zipper: Believe it or not, some people think it's appropriate to have a full code development environment on a production server, and think nothing of hand-patching programs to make them work.
<hanzz> ok.. so upgrade from edgy to feisty fail... i think that i fix it, but i want to run it again.. how can i do it?
<hanzz> *run upgrade again
<zipper> jhutchins, i can understand the "No hand-patching" thing, but full code development?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Actually, there's a bunch of things that optimize for 686, but the code is merged into a unified library.
<Arwen> jhutchins, ok
<zipper> jhutchins, that should be done somewhere else than on the server imho
<jhutchins> zipper: Sort of the opposite end of the spectrum from me, I agree with you.  Stable, tested, binary packages for my server please.
<jhutchins> If really necessary, patched and re-built on a test server (I should be so lucky)
<jhutchins> hanzz: Please see #ubuntu+1
<zipper> jhutchins, well, maybe i'm just focusing too much on production servers. I mean hell, i used to run debian SID on a server i used as gateway/playground once :P
<zipper> that was... exciting
<jhutchins> I inhereted an office running on Gentoo unstable, because when they were built unstable was the only way to get everything running.
<zipper> jhutchins, its just lovely cleaning up after the last guy huh?
<jhutchins> I built a server using Manrdriva 2007, and I think it was a mistake to try to use anything that current - should be at least 6 months old.
<zipper> jhutchins, your first mistake was to chose a RPM distro :)
<jhutchins> zipper: I disagree there, I like the better compliance with LSB, LFH, and SysV.
<jhutchins> zipper: However, I would agree that there aren't any current RPM distros that I would really recommend.
<jhutchins> I've used RPM since I started with Linux (RH2.1) and I like and understand it well.
<zipper> jhutchins, notice the ":)"... RPM vs deb is mostly a religious question imo. Just use whatever you fancy the most
<jhutchins> (We do drift pretty far OT here - if anybody has kubuntu questions just stomp all over us.)
<zipper> haha, yeah, sorry about that
<zipper> waiting for my slow ass cd burner to finish
<zipper> could take hours
<Powerking89670> is there a way to change the port the ping command pings?
<jhutchins> Powerking89670: Perhaps there's a different way to go about what you're trying to do.
<jonathan_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jonathan_> hey guys im now trying 64bit version of feisty
<zipper> shouldnt that ";" be changed to "&&" btw?
<jonathan_> could i use the same wiki that i used with edgy to get my open gl to work
<Yorokobi> zipper, && and ; are essentially the same
<Yorokobi> in bash at any rate
<eagles0513875> hey guys im now trying 64bit version of feisty
<eagles0513875> could i use the same wiki that i used with edgy to get my open gl to work
<zipper> Yorokobi, not entirely. with ; the next command is executed no matter what. With && its only executed if the first command ended succesfully
<llutz> Yorokobi: you're wrong
<adaptr> you
<adaptr> 're soooo wrong
* Yorokobi sits corrected.
<adaptr> so so so very very wroooong
<eagles0513875> ?
<zipper> lol adaptr
<Powerking89670> ok guys no need to flame lol
<jhutchins> Feisty is still in #ubuntu+1
<zipper> i think he got the hint :)
<eagles0513875> ok well im heading ovr there guys
<adaptr> very few people get it
<eagles0513875> ?
<Powerking89670> It doesnt matter how many people get it, there is never a need to flame anyone for anything
<adaptr> Powerking89670: who am I flaming ?
<Powerking89670> [15:39]  <adaptr> you
<Powerking89670> [15:40]  <adaptr> 're soooo wrong
<Powerking89670> [15:40]  * Yorokobi sits corrected.
<Powerking89670> [15:40]  <adaptr> so so so very very wroooong
<eagles0513875> i know this is wrong channel but would that wiki work
<adaptr> Powerking89670: thank you for not flooding
<Yorokobi> I don't see any burn marks on me
<Powerking89670> I think a, "Thats incorrect" is efficient enough to get the point accross
<Powerking89670> yw
<adaptr> !flood | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<llutz> no flame at all
<zipper> Powerking89670, personally i thought of it as sarcasm, not flaming
<adaptr> llutz: actually, it was you I was satirising
<Powerking89670> Im a flame nazi, I run forums they have me tense
<Powerking89670> I apologize
<Yorokobi> I figured adaptr had just jumped at an opportunity to be sarcastic
<adaptr> Yorokobi: you got that one right, at least
<adaptr> :)
<zipper> you should never let such an opportunity slip away anyway
<adaptr> loosen UP probies ! it's Easter almost
<zipper> gah, dont remind me
<adaptr> eggfight, anyone ?
<jhutchins> Powerking89670: So what are you trying to achieve by pinging a different port?
<zipper> my isp started charging me for a connection that they have yet to deliver... and they've closed down support lines for the easter =(
<Yorokobi> adaptr, are they deviled?
<Powerking89670> Well, I need to have a friends irc run a DOS drill
<adaptr> Yorokobi: I prefer fighting with raw eggs, so no.. prolly not
<jhutchins> zipper: Let me guess, BT?
<Powerking89670> and well, ping is effective, but he wants it moreso :p
<Yorokobi> adaptr, too bad. I could eat a deviled egg right about now ;)
<zipper> jhutchins, BT? I'm danish, its a company called CyberCity
<jhutchins> zipper: Ah.  British Telecom are right bastards to deal with.  Charged us for six months service after we left the country.
<adaptr> Powerking89670: no amount of pinging will test a connection to the point of breaking - unless you craft your own packets
<zipper> jhutchins, nice one
<adaptr> jhutchins: be glad they didn't stick you for long-distance :)
<zipper> haha
<cox377> jhutchins: where u from?
<llutz> Powerking89670: maybe hping is what you're looking for
<zipper> cox377, a wild guess would be UK
<jhutchins> cox377: Smack in the middle of the USA these days.
<zipper> damn
<Powerking89670> tell me more llutz
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, ping is an ICMP-only tool. No TCP/UDP ports (flame on!)
<cox377> zipper: haha
<jhutchins> Wife was on assignment in Hampshire (UK) for two years
<zipper> cox377, =/
<llutz> Powerking89670: read more at http://www.hping.org/
<zipper> Yorokobi, FLAME!!!
<zipper> (?)
<Powerking89670> Thank you llutz
<Yorokobi> zipper, funny, but not sarcastic to the point of being mean :)
<jhutchins> Powerking89670: Oh, you mean DoS testing!
<Powerking89670> yes
<zipper> Yorokobi, heh, well, i was just wondering why you would expect someone to flame you for that comment?
<Powerking89670> We have some nasty competition
<Powerking89670> I wouldnt put DoS past them
<Powerking89670> so we need to be prepared
<Yorokobi> zipper, I was covering my bases. Just in case
<zipper> Yorokobi, better safe than sorry i guess
<Yorokobi> Powerking89670, iptables is your friend. (or a Cisco ASA)
<Arwen> Powerking89670, to be frank, there's not much you can do against a true DDoS other than to add more bandwidth
<Powerking89670> Yes I know
<Powerking89670> its just a drill so we dont loose our IRC chans
<Powerking89670> We own the IRC, but its just a test we run occassionally
<shampoonator> aargz this ati driver is making me maaaad
<zipper> Arwen, bandwitdth, and powerful routers
* shampoonator wants radeon or fglrx or some freaking other 3d accerlaration
<zipper> either that, or having a bigger botnet than them :P
<jhutchins> !beryl | shampoonator
<ubotu> shampoonator: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> shampoonator: I assume you've seen the !ati factoid?
<Arwen> shampoonator, or... nvidia? :-)
<shampoonator> Arwen:  well in fact.. this is the card i got from the pc were i bought a new nvidia card lol
<shampoonator> jhutchins:  the what?
<eagles0513875> how do i fix apt repositories
<eagles0513875> it keeps saying duplicat repositories exist
<jhutchins> !ati | shampoonator
<ubotu> shampoonator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arwen> !ati | shadowraven
<ubotu> shadowraven: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zipper> eagles0513875, look through /etc/apt/sources.list for duplications
<Arwen> !ati | shampoonator
<Arwen> stupid bot....
<shampoonator> ok ok got it :)
<Arwen> !easysource | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shampoonator> i havent seen THAT howto.. but i give it another try :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<zipper> uuh
<zipper> what a nice tool. Never knew of that website
<Arwen> it only kind of works
<zipper> meh, theres always a catch
<Powerking89670> Does anyone know of a guide to configure my Apache server?
<Powerking89670> Id ask the bot, but I wasnt sure if it had one
<jhutchins> Powerking89670: http://apache.org
<Apollo^101> i cant see some packages like 'reconstructor' in adept package manager of kubuntu. why is that?
<jhutchins> Powerking89670: There is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jhutchins> !repos | Apollo^101
<ubotu> Apollo^101: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Apollo^101> jhutchins, thanks
<james__> is Ntfs-3g verified to be safe to write to XP NTFS??
<jhutchins> wolferine: Hey, I see you're checking out tovid!
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> its not working so hot
<wolferine> using tovidgui
<Apollo^101> how to add all the worlds reopsitores
<jhutchins> wolferine: try tktodisk, more recent work on that.
<jhutchins> wolferine: I usually use the gui do develop an approximate command, then tweak it from the CLI.
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> thats a good point
<wolferine> just seems to take a long time
<jhutchins> james__: 100% - as long as you have a good backup.
<wolferine> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500 Speed: 2216.734 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 912/3116M [|||||||||||]  ( 29.3% ) | [ HD Model: ST3300831A Size: 684G with 173G Free ( 25.3% ) ]  | Number of process: 140
<jhutchins> Yup.
<jhutchins> Often more than 1x the running time of the video.
<james__> Sysinfo for 'JamesMepis': Linux 2.6.15-27-desktop running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Duron processor at 1997 MHz (4000 bogomips), HD: 286/542GB, RAM: 1003/1010MB, 98 proc's, 1.46h up
<wolferine> Duron, too bad :)
<shampoonator> well
<shampoonator> last chance.. another reboot :D
<Apollo^101> how to add all the worlds reopsitores?
<Yorokobi> Apollo^101, do you want to add *all* of the ubuntu mirrors to your sources.list?
<Arwen> james__, a little late, but regarding ntfs-3g...
<Arwen> james__, how important is the data on your NTFS partition?
<jhutchins> Apollo^101: Did you look at that web page ubotu sent you?
<shampoonator> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<shampoonator>  AARGz oO
<zipper> Is there a specific channel about developing in linux (not necessarely FOR linux)? Thinking about C/C++
<james__> Arwen: videos expensive, but not important
<Arwen> james__, ntfs-3g is believed to be safe for basic read/write operations - make sure not to enable global rw if that ntfs partition has your Windows install on it
<Apollo^101> jhutchins, yes. but thats not all the works repos
<yonkeltron> any firefox users experiencing crashes when they tab or otherwise move away from firefox?
<Arwen> james__, that said, I would suggest migrating your data to ext3 instead of using ntfs-3g as a fix
<jhutchins> !easysources | Apollo^101
<ubotu> Apollo^101: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<james__> Arwen: enable global rw ???
<Apollo^101> worlds*
<jhutchins> james__: The first sign of an incompatible version of NTFS is complete loss of data on the partition.
<wolferine> yonkeltron, have you changed any of the settings in about:config ?
<phyerboss> greetings y'all
<Arwen> james__, yes, make sure you don't let everyone read/write to the partition *if* it has your Windows install
<Arwen> because then you could get r00tk1t5
<yonkeltron> wolferine: not really...it began with the ff sec upgrade awhile back
<wolferine> hmm
<Apollo^101> Yorokobi, all ubuntu and all the worlds repos
<Apollo^101> i mean. i usualy want an app and its not in my repos. like reconstructor
<Apollo^101> by the way. i just installed an app recontructor. how do i run it?
<wolferine> i have had maybe two crashes in FF, in the past week
<wolferine> have never duplicated the error
<james__> Ar
<yonkeltron> wolferine: it happens several times...whenever ff loses focus...it goes down like a lead weight...
<james__> Arwen: this is for sda1, not for hda1
<Yorokobi> !source-o-matic | Apollo^101
<ubotu> Apollo^101: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> do a launch in the shell
<eXistenZ> hallo
<wolferine> view the output on a crash
<Arwen> james__, sdax and hdax mean nothing to me :-\ - but have at it
<yonkeltron> wolferine: i was thinking about that...
<wolferine> see the reasons for the failure
<Arwen> if your ntfs-3g breaks something, then there's about 0 recovery chance, but it shouldn't be able to damage Win2000/XP NTFS
<eXistenZ> ntfs-3g is quite stable.
<zipper> !website
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phyerboss> hey, once again I am getting that: "Another process is using the packaging system database(probably some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one." error
<phyerboss> does anyone know how to clear that so I can get the updates that just popped up and run Adept?
<eXistenZ> Arwen: What's your CPU temperature?
<Yorokobi> phyerboss, 'ps wax | grep adept' followed by 'sudo kill -9 <adept-pid>
<Yorokobi> !fix apt | phyerboss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> !fix apept | phyerboss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> 0/2 ... *sigh*
<Yorokobi> !fix adept | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<phyerboss> It seems to keep popping up everytime theres an update
<yonkeltron> wolferine: of course now i can't get it to crash
<wolferine> ha
<wolferine> good
<wolferine> run it in a shell all the time :)
<Arwen> eXistenZ, um, don't know, somewhere around 40-60C
<wolferine> im sure it will happen at some point
<eXistenZ> Arwen: How much memory do you have?
<Arwen> 512MB - why?
<phyerboss> thanks i'll try those
<Apollo^101> second thought: when i run reconstructor. it says No module named glade.... whats that?
<eXistenZ> Arwen: I think I should get 1GB for kubuntu
<eXistenZ> it eats memory just like rice
<Arwen> eXistenZ, meh, I have GNOME, but more memory is still nice :-\
<jhutchins> phyerboss: That update notifier tool counts as a apt application, it locks the database.
<Arwen> also, I need another hard drive :-\
<eXistenZ> Arwen: Why not KDE?
<Arwen> archiving entire TV series uses space :-\
<zipper> Arwen, thats a filthy filthy lie!
<zipper> :P
<Arwen> eXistenZ, because the double-thickness panel is a turn off
<eXistenZ> Arwen: To tell you the truth, Gnome is nice, but crashes more than KDE>
<vit_> hola
<eXistenZ> I tried both
<eXistenZ> KDE is quite heavy, but has nice applications
<eXistenZ> everything's quite integrated.
<adrian99> umm I was kinda wondering if theres a linux mic boost that will work for when Im using skype
<eXistenZ> adrian99: You can enable that in Kmix
<Arwen> eXistenZ, yeah, but the fact is that there's more stuff on GNOME than KDE
<eXistenZ> Arwen: stuff?
<adrian99> Im not getting the option in the kmixer
<Arwen> eXistenZ, yes, almost every gui program uses gtk, not qt
<vit_> hola
<adrian99> I have a feeling it has something to do with my Nvidia realtek audio
<eXistenZ> Arwen: Well, you can include gtk in KDE, and I guess KDE has enough programs to get you on
<vit_> hello
<Arwen> true, but the kde panel is what keeps me away :-\
<Arwen> I like gnome-style double panels
<adrian99> double panels are annoying
<eXistenZ> double panels?
<eXistenZ> ah
<eXistenZ> separated ones
<zipper> Is blackbox not getting updated anymore, or are there any other reasons that only a guide for fluxbox is in the ubuntu wiki?
<srecko> I know this isn't kubuntu related, but just wanted to know how you people feel about those: sit-in-your-chair-and-earn-money-from-surfing companies
<Arwen> eXistenZ, yes
<zipper> srecko, wish i would get paid for doing that
<adrian99> but still yea I don't have the mic boost option in the kmixer so I have s slight problem there
<srecko> zipper: hehe :)
<srecko> zipper: just bounced on agloco :P
<eXistenZ> Arwen: Here's my KDE: http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/8058/ss5yd6.png . I enjoy it.
<zipper> srecko, havent followed the chat, just saw your comment
<Arwen> eXistenZ, yeah, I hate double panels
<Arwen> or, double-thickness ones
<Arwen> also, that kde speaker icon always looked stupid to me
<technikk`> <eXistenZ> your`s KDE sukZ :)
<adrian99> the thickness is easy to change
<eXistenZ> technikk`: why so? :)
<technikk`> check this out
<technikk`> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5319/newlinuxtr8.png
<Arwen> adrian99, dunno, won't it always be two layers? just smaller?
<technikk`> this is my KDE
<technikk`> :)
<eXistenZ> technikk`: Those integrated applets might kill my CPU
<eXistenZ> It is already 50C, using the newest Zalman fan
<Arwen> technikk`, wtf? it's 640x400 and still loading slowly
<eXistenZ> technikk`: I prefer black on white + terminus terminal.
<eXistenZ> technikk`: and I hate that gradient gray panel
<jhutchins> Funny, my kicker is only one layer, except the running-apps dock.
<eXistenZ> it hurts my eyes
<adrian99> Arwen all you do is right click the task bar go to configure taskbar and arrangement theres an option in there to shrink the size
<Powerking89670> Anyone wish to help me set up a link from my var/www/ folder to a PHP folder on my desktop?
<technikk`> and i don`t like icons on my desktop
<technikk`> :)
<Arwen> adrian99, is it still 2 layers though? because I want one continuous linear panel
<Powerking89670> I have the soft link made, it just doesnt show up
<eXistenZ> technikk`: you may have a powerful cpu. What specs do you have?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Yorokobi> Arwen, the kde panel can be resized. When its smaller it is only one line high. You can also add panels and have one on top/one on the bottom.
<adrian99> yur making no sense
<james__> Arwen: where do i find out how to "global rw ????
<technikk`> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-3 Speed: 800.000 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 220/449M [|||||||||||]  ( 49.0% ) | [ HD Model: ST9808210A Size: 73G with 65G Free ( 89.0% ) ]  | Number of process: 95
<technikk`> but this is 2 stepping cpu
<Arwen> james__, um... those are just mounting options in /etc/fstab
<technikk`> 2x800MHZ
<eXistenZ> Sysinfo for 'amerdakka': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2999 MHz (5997 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 133 proc's, 1.6d up
<technikk`> this is laptop
<eXistenZ> 133 procs :x
<Yorokobi> I have that same proc, eXistenZ
<eXistenZ> My RAM is dead
<adrian99> so why would I be missing the mic boost from the kmixer anyway?
<eXistenZ> I need another 512
<Arwen> just make sure to add gid=<fuse group>,umask=007 under the options line
<eXistenZ> technikk`: How can you keep up with so low RAM?
<jhutchins> adrian99: Perhaps because your sound card lacks that feature, or the driver does not support it.
<james__> Arwen: where do i read about doing it,,global rw  ???
<eXistenZ> adrian99: Look in the options, you can add it.
<technikk`> eXistenZ it`s magic :)
<adrian99> my sound is onboard Nvidia realtek
<Arwen> james__, you FAIL
<Arwen> !fstab | james__
<eXistenZ> jhutchins: Most cards (even old ones), support that feature.
<ubotu> james__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<deian> hello again
<adrian99> my board is a newer Socket AM2 gigabyte
<james__> Arwen: Thanks a lot
<deian> has anyone got a link to a list of fesity repositories and third party software?
<dromer> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<quadrinista> hi
<srecko> vmware is great, but expensive
<adrian99> and I have no idea what options your talking about but I don't see anything like that
<jhutchins> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<dromer> srecko: I thaught vmware was free?
<dromer> jhutchins: oeh ..
<velle> could somebody help me get my Kubuntu play audio? I can not get it to play any kind of audio. It is a clean install.
<dromer> velle: "any" kind? or mp3?
<jhutchins> velle: Have you seen these:
<dromer> !mp3
<jhutchins> !mp3 | velle
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> velle: please see above
<srecko> dromer: vmware player - which runs - but the thing that edits no :)
<dromer> :)
<dromer> srecko: "thing that edits" ?
<srecko> workstation :)
<Yorokobi> adrian99, in the kmix window there's a tab labeled Input with a Mic option that you can use to boost the mic
<zipper> velle, you might want to play around with using OSS or ALSA if you cannot get any sound at all.
<technikk`> <deian> try this list...http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<velle> i will have a look at them, thanks
<adrian99> Yorokobi yea I know its usually there but I don't have that option
<srecko> dromer: for creating virtual machines. so, get a friend with full copy, and make him create stuff for you :)
<dromer> ok .. hmm
<srecko> dromer: google :)
<technikk`> srecko des brate :)
<dromer> well, I wasn't about to implement any virtual machine soon, perhaps when I get a faster CPU I can do some really stuff with VJ-ing and such
<srecko> technikk`: hr?
<technikk`> srecko...serbia
<srecko> technikk`: a dobro, tolerantan sam ja ;) :P
<srecko> salim se
<technikk`> ma svi smo mi isti od krvi i mesa
<technikk`> shta je bilo bilo je nismo mi zbog toga krivi
<srecko> jeste :P
<technikk`> :)
<technikk`> peoples sorry for this...back to english:)
<srecko> yeah
<srecko> technikk`: we should start an ex-yu channel here ;)
<technikk`> yes we can man :)
<technikk`> but i dont like that yu shits
<technikk`> srecko how old r u?
<Yorokobi> Let's keep southern slav politics etc. outta here, da?
<srecko> technikk`: 14, why? :)
<srecko> da :P
<adrian99> 2 things that should never be talked about are religion and politics cause it only leads to idiotic arguements
<srecko> adrian99: yup
<velle> dromer: Actually, any kind of audio, also wav. I have tried playing wav in vlc, but nothing comes out. And I have tried "cat pop.wav /dev/dsp" but I just get a lot of symbols in the shell.
<Yorokobi> velle, "cat pop.wav > /dev/dsp" (if that even works)
<adrian99> welcome to the club velle, only diff is I can play all file formates save for avi and mp3
<Sea_Master> adrian99 yes...we r all the same :)
<makuseru> how can i install kubuntu on a machine with only 12mb of ram?
<makuseru> 128*
<velle> Yorokobi: Ahhh... it does not write the stuff on the screen, but still does not play audio
<gnomefreak> makuseru: you might beable to but i have never tried that low of ram and ubuntu before
<Yorokobi> makuseru, with 12MB ... slowly. With 128MB, the same way everyone else does.
<adrian99> lol or in cli
<gnomefreak> makuseru: you will however have to use the alternate install cd
<makuseru> i have the alternate
<gnomefreak> makuseru: if you have 128ram go for it
<phyerboss> heh, thats odd adrian99...I can play avi and mp3...but no RECENTLY encoded mpegs
<makuseru> it needs more than 128 to do the install from live cd
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> 256 is the spec iirc
<makuseru> is there nothing like on fedora disks for computers with low memory where it installs term based
<phyerboss> but everything else is playable...even .mov
<adrian99> yea dunno why I have all the stuff I need installed to play mp3 but they just won't work
<makuseru> no, it wont do it on this box and its 128
<makuseru> how can i get a term to install manuallu?
<makuseru> manually*
<gnomefreak> makuseru: you shouldnt have a problem installing from the alternate cd
<makuseru> well i am
<makuseru> and its not the CD
<gnomefreak> makuseru: if you do make sure its not the ISO or the cd. and make sure its not 7.04 as the specs have changed iirc
<makuseru> i treid diffrent ones
<makuseru> its dapper
<makuseru> how can i get a term form the cd? with out booting it up?
<gnomefreak> makuseru: than use alternate cd to install in server mode no GUI
<makuseru> so i can install manually
<makuseru> how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> makuseru: you have to boot the cd to install
<makuseru> get it to server mode
<makuseru> with no gui
<gnomefreak> makuseru: its on the menu for the alternate cd
<gnomefreak> makuseru: as soon as you boot the alternate cd you will see 6 choices (give or take) and you choose server
<gnomefreak> if the first choice is install or use than its not hte alternate cd
<K`zan> Running the Feisty beta, after running the adept updater, it tells me there is a new version of KUbuntu and to click to upgrade now, there is no place to click?!?
<makuseru> it is the alternate CD
<K`zan> Any thoughts appreciated.
<makuseru> cause thats the only ISO ive ever downloaded
<Arwen> K`zan, um... probably a bug, just dist-upgrade from a terminal
<gnomefreak> K`zan: are you going from one ubuntu to another?
<K`zan> Arwen: Will give it a go, thanks!
<gnomefreak> makuseru: what happens when you try to boot to it
<K`zan> Arwen: err, there is no dist-upgrade to Feisty, is there?!?
<Arwen> K`zan, wait, you're trying to go from edgy to feisty? I thought you already had feisty?
<makuseru> i get the choices "start or install" "start in safe graphis" "check cd" "mem test" boot from hd"
<K`zan> Arwen: Yes, I am running Feisty (7.04)
<gnomefreak> K`zan: yes there is but you have to run gksu "update-manager -d"
<epzt> under edgy unable since 2 days to download pictures from my usb camera
<gnomefreak> K`zan: are you on feisty already
<Arwen> K`zan, so, dist-upgrade just acts like normal upgrade but smarter
<gnomefreak> makuseru: thats desktop cd
<Arwen> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<K`zan> gnomefreak: Thanks.  Will see what happens :-).
<gnomefreak> masthats not the alternate
<makuseru> yes it is
<gnomefreak> makuseru: thats not the alternate
<Arwen> makuseru, you fail, that's the live cd
<gnomefreak> matysek: not if its says START as there is nothing to start
<gnomefreak> makuseru: that is for you not matysek
<Arwen> gnomefreak, tab completion problems? :-)
<gnomefreak> Arwen: yes
<makuseru> i only DL the alternaticve, cause thats the only one i can ever fin d as a torrent
<gnomefreak> makuseru: you downloaded the desktop/livecd
<matysek> gnomefreak: ok LOL
<Yorokobi> makuseru, all of them are available as .torrents
<gnomefreak> makuseru: but do as you with
<Arwen> makuseru, you failed, because if it has "start/install" it's not a live cd
<makuseru> i downladed the "alternat instalation"
<gnomefreak> Arwen: it is live cd
<makuseru> i still have the ISO
<Arwen> gnomefreak, sorry, typo
<gnomefreak> you cant STARY alternate cd
<gnomefreak> START*
<Arwen> makuseru, md5sum the CD, I bet it's the wrong one
<Arwen> the iso*
<K`zan> Humm, update-manager -d says my system is up to date.  The Kubuntu I have is OK, so I am just not going to worry about it :-).
<gnomefreak> alternate cd first menu item == INSTALL
<gnomefreak> K`zan: dont use that
<gnomefreak> K`zan: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arwen> K`zan, ^^
<K`zan> gnomefreak: Did that and ran it.
<gnomefreak> K`zan: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> K`zan: what does uname -r say
<epzt> under edgy unable since 2 days to download pictures from my usb camera
<Arwen> makuseru, this is the torrent you want: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<_dennis_> i have some problems with unrar
<ssickle_> Does kubuntu have a good cad tool like SolidEdge?
<_dennis_> i installed unrar, and i try sudo unrar -e file.rar, but this doesn't seems to work
<Sea_Master> i was installed mplayer thrue apt-get but my mplayer dosn`t start`s, i`m not geting any errors nothing just no starting :\
<Arwen> _dennis_, the syntax is unrar x file.rar
<david_> http://www.pastebin.ca
<K`zan> uname -r
<K`zan> 2.6.20
* gnomefreak wonders why you are using sudo unrar
<Arwen> Sea_Master, start "gmplayer" from a terminal and see if it appears
<_dennis_> tnx Arwen
<Arwen> and if not, look at the errors
<Arwen> _dennis_, :-)
* Arwen still doesn't understand what the sudo was for
<gnomefreak> K`zan: than the normal apt-get update than apt-get dist-upgrade will tell you if ther eis any and it will grab them
<Arwen> K`zan, so you already have feisty - tp get your updates/patches, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> did he install mplayer or kmplayer did he get them from repos is he on edgy
<Sea_Master> Failed to open device
<Sea_Master> [skin]  file ( /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/skin ) not found.
<Sea_Master> Skin not found (default).
<Sea_Master> wtf?
<K`zan> gnomefreak: Arwen I guess it is a bug in the updater, nothing to update...
<Arwen> K`zan, hmm
<gnomefreak> K`zan: maybe your repos?
<Yorokobi> Sea_Master, 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins'
<Arwen> Sea_Master, uh, check that mplayer-skins is installed
<gnomefreak> it will happen if all you have enabled is cdrom
<gnomefreak> cdrom and main are enabled by default
<gnomefreak> you cant have the 2 work together
<gnomefreak> update-manager thinks you are using main but your sources.list defaults to cdrom
<K`zan> Arwen: When Adept updater is done and the only option is [Quit] , this is in the middle of the window: "A new version of Kubuntu is available!  Click nest if you wish to upgrade now."  No [Next]  button.  No big deal Feisty/Kubuntu is doing just fine here.
<Arwen> K`zan, ok
<K`zan> s/nest/next
<K`zan> Just cornfuzing is all :-)
<Yorokobi> K`zan, purge adept and be free
<Hirs> is there a way to connect networkmanager before login?
<Yorokobi> Hirs, wireless?
<Hirs> Yorokobi: yes
<Hirs> Yorokobi: it matters?
<Yorokobi> Hirs, if your wifi connection is WEP/WPA then no. networkmanager needs to open the wallet to get the passkey. The wallet can only be opened after logging in to KDE
<Yorokobi> Hirs, yes, it matters. A wired connection is configured at boot, wireless is not.
<Hirs> Yorokobi: it doesn't have wep
<K`zan> Yorokobi: :-) if I purge adept, I'd have to learn something :) LOL!
<polly1> Hello
<Yorokobi> K`zan, synaptic is a better tool (IMHO) than adept. The only thing you really end up losing is the tray icon and the headache.
<polly1> Is it possible for me to connect to my uncles ubuntu desktop over the internet/
<croki> bonsoir
<croki> je viens de passer de ubuntu a kubuntu et j'ai quelques soucis
<croki> ou trouver le kynaptic?
<mrigns> !fr | croki
<ubotu> croki: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<polly1> Anyone familiar with remote desktops?
<K`zan> Yorokobi: I'll look at synaptic again, it didn't seem as "clear" when it tried it before.
<Yorokobi> K`zan, :) you could try the my package manager of choice: dselect. You'll be thoroughly confused then
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Like I need more of that ;-).
<jhutchins> polly1: Yes, if your uncle's desktop is running the correct services and it's not blocked by a firewall at either end.
<jhutchins> !vnc | polly1
<ubotu> polly1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<firecrotch> I'm trying to run Firefox 3 alpha 3, but it just keeps opening my existing firefox2
<jhutchins> firecrotch: You used Mozilla's installer?
<firecrotch> jhutchins: I downloaded the tarball that the alpha3 page said to use
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Was there some part of "alpha" that you didn't get?
<jhutchins> firecrotch: Seriously, if you can't figure out how to start the software you just installed, you have no business messing with alpha software.  That's not a flame, just reality.
<jhutchins> It's doing exactly what it should be expected to do.
<firecrotch> jhutchins: how so? It should be running alpha 3, not firefox2
<jhutchins> firecrotch: It preserved your existing, presumably functional install, because alpha sofware is expected not to work.
<polly1> ubotu: The remote desktop that is installed with ubuntu/kubuntu will not automatically support incoming and outgoing connections?
<firecrotch> !bot | polly1
<ubotu> polly1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coty> I just downloaded firefox 2 off the firefox site for linux but i have no idea on how to install it without adept manager
<Yorokobi> coty, are you using dapper ?
<coty> 6.06
<Yorokobi> that'd be a yes
<coty> yep
<Yorokobi> coty, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<coty> thanks
<virtual_mage> can someone help me i have a trouble instaling graphic driver
<jhutchins> !ati | virtual_mage
<ubotu> virtual_mage: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shr3ya5> need some help
<virtual_mage> i did try everything i could  find ,use envy,easy ubuntu,do it manualy
<virtual_mage> still it still dont work always have tu return to the nv one
<shr3ya5> is there any way to install kubuntu 7.04 beta on a core 2 duo machine with a 946 motherboard?
<shr3ya5> its stuck at loading hardware drivers
<coty> Yorokobi: it tells me i need to extract the firefox 2 that i downloaded to opt but when i try it says i dont have the right permissions
<Yorokobi> shr3ya5, at the LiveCD menu, press F6 then the up/down arrow to select the first option, append noprobe to the command listed at the bottom and then press enter to boot the LiveCD.
<shr3ya5> alright.. will be back if it dont work
<shr3ya5> thanks
<shr3ya5> :D
<Yorokobi> coty, you should probably do the copying as root (sudo cp ...)
<Yorokobi> I'm curious to see if that works for shr3ya5 ... :o
<pollyo> Will Krfb run on a Gnome system?
<coty> Yorokobi: how do i do the copy as root
<Sea_Master> sudo cp
<Yorokobi> sudo cp <therestofthestory>
<coty> what does the thing in <> mean
<coty> is that suposse to mean the rest of the story
* Yorokobi waits to see if anyone recognizes the Paul Harvey reference
<|Iwonder|> lol
<Yorokobi> coty, its meant to represent the remainder of the cp command
<coty> Yorokobi: i have no idea what that would be
<pirothezero> how can I make sure apt-get/synaptic is not running?
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: man, this thing reboots when i use noprobe
<Yorokobi> coty, isn't it in the instructions on the web page?
<pirothezero> trying to install stuff and it says its in use
<pirothezero> when I know its not since i am not installing anything
<wolferine> need a hand applying my mount setting to fstab, can someone help me, I did the following: sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //profserver/profx /mnt/server/
<Yorokobi> shr3ya5, well, it was worth a shot. You could try "acpi=off" (or is it noacpi?) ...
<coty> yorokobi: sudo tar xzvf firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz -C /opt
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: i guess both are used
<adrian99> weee I just installed beryl and it worked first try
<wolferine> drian99> welcome
<Yorokobi> shr3ya5, using both won't hurt ... much :)
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: Lets see man.. none of the distros working with me.. sabayon suse fc6
<adrian99> its weird though the effects are going like hyper fast lol
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: I'm stuck with XP :((
<Yorokobi> shr3ya5, I have yet to be able to use any distro with my AMD 64 X2 system. XP was hard enough to install on it :)
<wolferine> and //profserver/profx /mnt/server  auto    auto,rw         0       0
<wolferine> but that didnt mount it on restart
<pollyo> How do I determine my ip address for remote connections when I have a router and an internal network ip ?
<wolferine> pollyo, www.whatismyip.com
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: Whats the deal with new computers and linux? XP/Vista install without conflicts
<Yorokobi> pollyo, n=pollyo@c-68-81-43-126.hsd1.pa.comcast.net
<pollyo> wolferine: Would I then need to setup port forwarding on my router?
<wolferine> pollyo, what are you trying to do?
<Yorokobi> shr3ya5, I think my problem is the combination of two SATA RAID arrays and SLI
<luckyone> please help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14090/
<shr3ya5> i'm using IDE, i remove the SATA RAID while installing linux
<Yorokobi> coty, that command should work, yes. (sorry for the delay)
<pollyo> wolferine: I want to be able to connect to my desktop from my uncles house and from his house I want to be able to connect to my desktop.
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: brb.. gonna try out some more parameters i found.. lol
<wolferine> pollyo, using waht?
<pollyo> wolferine: Anything.
<pollyo> wolferine: Even using the ssh I have to know the IP address.
<Yorokobi> luckyone, have you consulted http://httpd.apache.org/ ??
<wolferine> well, you have to be more specific
<wolferine> as each will probably use a different port
<pollyo> wolferine: I'm looking for any method at this point.  I was looking at VNCoverSSH.
<wolferine> so just ssh?
<pollyo> wolferine: It was discussing ip addressess and I realized that I didn't know how to determine my real ip.  Or an easy way to determine my uncles from here.
<wolferine> ask your uncle
<Yorokobi> pollyo, I use freenx (http://www.nomachine.com/)
<wolferine> you cannot tell what his IP is, only from his computer
<pollyo> wolferine: HE would have no idea.  So I can just direct him to whatismyip.com or whatever the link was.
<wolferine> and you didnt answer my question
<pollyo> wolferine: I did.  I noted VNCoverSSH.
<luckyone> Yorokobi: oh yes, and #apache
<wolferine> <wolferine> so just ssh?
<wolferine> i dont like to repeat
<pollyo> wolferine: Just prior to that I noted VNCoverSSH
<Yorokobi> pollyo, wolferine already suggested http://whatismyip.com to find out what both of your IPs are
<cox377> Yorokobi: whats freenx?
<jhutchins> I used to have a script that posted my IP to a web page periodically, that way I could connect even if it changed.
<pollyo> Yorkobi: Yes.  I noted that.
<jhutchins> There's also a service called dyndns.org that will assign a hostname to your dynamic address.
<wolferine> ok, well, I notice you dont want to reply
<Yorokobi> cox377, FreeNX uses ssh and X11 forwarding ... sorta VNC over SSH.
<wolferine> sorry, dont think I can help
<cox377> Yorokobi: sounds sweet,
<pollyo> wolferine: OK
<wolferine> gl
<Yorokobi> cox377, its great
<cox377> is it available via apt-get?
<Yorokobi> cox377, no, but the website has ubuntu-compatible debs available
<pollyo> jhutchins: Is that a fee based service?
<cox377> Yorokobi: oooo will have to give it a go
<cox377> Yorokobi: : )
<nonuda> if i sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, x seems stop but i got a blank screen with a cursor blinking and i run any command line from there (there no console prompt), how do i fix it?
<jhutchins> pollyo: Dunno, but there are free ones.
<pollyo> jhutchins: : Ok Thank you.
<Yorokobi> nonuda, use Alt-F1 to get a console
<jhutchins> nonuda: Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] 
<nonuda> ok..thanks
<martin_> hallo
<wolferine> if I want a user to be able to mount a drive (samba), do I have do mount it as sudo always?
<jhutchins> wolferine: user in the options in fstab.
<wolferine> still doesnt do it
<wolferine> access denied error
<jhutchins> !fstab | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wolferine> honstly, I really dont need the fstab link
<wolferine> but thanks
<tony1> hola
<nonuda> what is linux kernel version for this common-20060325-linux-i386 file need to run?
<tony1> yes
<jhutchins> wolferine: man fstab
<wolferine> ha
<wolferine> funny guy
<wolferine> if I can sudo mount it manaully
<wolferine> then edit my fstab
<wolferine> do a umount
<wolferine> then try and mount with the fstab changes
<wolferine> i get access denied
<wolferine> so thats something in my fstab I guess?
<david_> wolferine: are you trying to mount in (when it's in fstab) as root?
<wolferine> ill paste
<wolferine> sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //profserver/profx /mnt/server/ <-- works
<wolferine> so
<wolferine> sudo umount /mnt/server/
<wolferine> then edit fstab, adding: //profserver/profx /mnt/server  smbfs   auto,user,rw            0       0
<wolferine> then I sudo mount /mnt/server
<wolferine> and get: 21916: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<david_> try the auto,users,defaults
<david_> *try changing the options to "auto,users,defaults"
<|Iwonder|> sounds like server is denying you
<david_> is the server password protected?
<wolferine> i can get on with the first (manual) mount though
<cox377> Yorokobi: you up for a few questions?
<jhutchins> wolferine: You might also try "rw,noauto,user,defaults"
<wolferine> :/
<cox377> Yorokobi: : )
<wolferine> once fstab is changed, save, then I should be able to mount?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Are your username and password valid on the windows box?
<wolferine> sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //profserver/profx /mnt/server/ <-- works (w.o a username/password)
<jhutchins> wolferine: That's what you're going to find out.  No need to restart or anything.
<david_> wolferine: yes, but sometimes there're ever so slight syntax changes between the manual mount and fstab
<Yorokobi> cox377, sure
<jhutchins> Sometimes the system passes the current username and password when it requests a network connection.
<cox377> i'm a little confursed where to start with this freenx
<david_> if possible change //name/ to //IP/ I had some issues when setting my system up like that
<wolferine> so how do I edit the fstab to incluse the user/pass?
<cox377> i've downloaded nxclient / nxplugin / nxserver
<wolferine> k, ill try david_
<cox377> Yorokobi: i'm assuming i install the server part first
<wolferine> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<wolferine> smbmnt failed: 1
<wolferine> thats what I got when I changed to IP
<karmax> hello, what is the best way to TEST baghira on kubuntu?
<david_> ooh
<wolferine> but its just //IP/profx
<david_> that may be positive actually
<karmax> i just want to try it
<wolferine> not /home/profx
<jhutchins> wolferine: add user=<user>,password=<password> to the options.
<cox377> Yorokobi: sorry mate, what next.. not registered
<Yorokobi> cox377, k, 'sudo dpkg -i nx*.deb' it'll install them in the correct order
<jhutchins> wolferine: //<server>/<sharename> - doesn't matter where the share actually is on the server.
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> so I added user and pass, into options, and changed to IP, not servername
<jhutchins> and?
<cox377> Yorokobi: nice one dude, brb
<wolferine> same error as above
<wolferine> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<wolferine> smbmnt failed: 1
<jhutchins> What I actually use is credentials=/etc/samba/<file>
<david_> karmax:  create a new user and do it there.
<jhutchins> WEll, there you go.
<jhutchins> Says EXACTLY what the problem is.
<wolferine> why does my one liner mount then?
<karmax> david_, ok, just download the baghira source, compile it... etc?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Nature of sudo.
<Yorokobi> wolferine, your one-liner mount is prefixed with sudo
<david_> as his his mount -a ...the difference is one has the "user" flag set
<wolferine> i am mounting as sudo also though
<david_> which matches up with the error message
<karmax> david_, i dont know if there is some deb package, or it is best to download it from the cvs... etc
<jhutchins> wolferine: Try this: sodo -i
<Yorokobi> last I checked, setting the S flag on smbmount/smbumount was discouraged
<jhutchins> wolferine: then mount -a
<wolferine> sudo -i?
<jhutchins> Yes, sorry.
<wolferine> ok
<david_> if that fails, try removing the "user"  option in your fstab I think that's causing the warning/error
<wolferine> does nothing
<david_> (it gets a bit confusing when 200 people start trying to give you different tech support :-P )
<wolferine> so just: //profserver/profx /mnt/server  smbfs   rw,noauto,user,defaults         0       0
<wolferine> thats all I have fallen back on
<david_> /profserver/profx /mnt/server  smbfs   rw,noauto,defaults         0       0
<david_> go for that
<david_> see what happens
<jhutchins> wolferine: It should return nothing if there are no errors, you need to do mount again to see what it mounted.
<cox377> Yorokobi: http://rafb.net/p/2Holg050.html
<cox377> Yorokobi: thats the error msg i get
<wolferine> yeah, j, its not in there
<jhutchins> Oh, shoot, mount -a probably doesn't do the noauto mounts.
<jhutchins> mount <mountpoint> instead.
<david_> *sudo mount <mountpoitn>
<jhutchins> david_No, he's already sudo -i
* technikk is away (....:::: baby let`s ride white horse ::::....)
<wolferine> im su already :P
<Yorokobi> cox377, looks like you should install the client, the node, then the server
<david_> yeah, just noticed my bad
<jhutchins> So?
<jhutchins> Does it work?
<wolferine> 22577: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<wolferine> SMB connection failed
<jhutchins> I have like less than two minutes left.
#kubuntu 2007-04-06
<jhutchins> ok, you need to pass credentials then.
<jhutchins> I gotta go.
<karmax> david_, well im installing the package kwin-baghira... it seems good. thanks
<wolferine> k
<wolferine> later, thanks
<david_> karmax: no worries
<wolferine> david_, another try?
<eilker> i need to edit an image it is test.ico  . krita cant open it , any idea ?
<jhutchins> kiconedit
<eilker> thanx
<shr3ya5> Yorokobi: No luck
<shr3ya5> anyone got kubuntu 7.04 working on a core 2 duo with fakeraid controller?
<cox377> Yorokobi: haha got it installed, how do i start the begga?
<Yorokobi> cox377, use the client to connect to yourself (localhost) to test it. You can check to see if its running by using 'sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --status'
<cox377> Yorokobi: server is stopped
<cox377> i ran nxserver under console but it doesnt load anything
<cox377> also tried nxnode and nxclient
<Yorokobi> cox377, check the nomachine website docs. It can be squirrelly sometimes. Did the nxserver --status give you a line starting with NX> 900 ... ?
<cox377> NX> 900 ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<cox377> NX> 110 NX Server is stopped.
<cox377> NX> 999 Bye.
<yuriy> hmm is there a save current session somewhere in kde?
<Yorokobi> cox377, do you have an ssh server installed?
<cox377> Yorokobi: lol not sure
<Yorokobi> cox377, 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<cox377> Yorokobi: i'm a nightmare
<cox377> Yorokobi: already installed
<Yorokobi> cox377, is it started? 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<cox377> Yorokobi: nx server is now running : )
<Yorokobi> cox377, the gui client and wizard can be found in Kmenu -> Lost & Found (typically)
<Yorokobi> cox377, congratulations
<cox377> Yorokobi: i was wondering where the hell they had gone
<cox377> Yorokobi: ledgend mate
<cox377> it works
<Yorokobi> cox377, and its as secure as ssh :)
<cox377> runs on port 22 yeh?
<mrdlouisd> how would i emulate a windows application
<wolferine> need a hand with mount still
<cox377> mrdlouisd: use wine
<wolferine> mrdlouisd, using wine
<wolferine> http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/31/58-how-to-smbfs-smbmnt-must-be-installed-suid-root
<wolferine> i even tried this
<wolferine> but no success
<wolferine> oh great
<jarn> Some pages don't display right in Firefox. Most do, but some don't. Here is an example: http://eurus103.googlepages.com/image.jpg
<nonuda> guys, i need to download a file from this http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/ , the file start with common and mach64, but i don't know which one? my kernel is 2.6.17.10
<nonuda> i meant the file name start with common and mach64
<adrian99> umm out of curiosity how would I find out if my servers time got put out of synce from cli and how would I fix it from cli?
<inanimate> Every time I run Adept, it says "A new version of Kubuntu is available. Click next to upgrade," but "next" is grayed out. How can I upgrade?
<adrian99> my forum is going wonky and giving me the flood control message despite no posts have been made so I figure the time must be out of sync
<natham> hi, im trying to rip a cd using kaudiocreator but i got "malformed URL" erro, how can i fix this (it was working before)
<dani_> Sysinfo for 'dani-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-13-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6300@1.86GHz at 2344 MHz (4690 bogomips), , RAM: 998/1010MB, 127 proc's, 4.12h up
<manny> buenas!
<manny> no entiendo de este despiche pero
<curtis> does anyone use kbfx.  I'm running Edgy and can't get it to change themes or the start button
<KrAmMeR> how can I see what device my sound card is mounted to?
<KrAmMeR> I know which sound card its using...but on what device path
<KrAmMeR> ../dev/
<KrAmMeR> ?
<yaccin> when i try to install the NVidia drivers, it says that i dont have ld installed, and that i should install it (by installing binutils) but binutils is already installed :(
<yaccin> (feisty)
<abortd> yaccin are you using envy?
<yaccin> no
<yaccin> im not
<abortd> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<yaccin> it worked before the latest kernelupdate
<abortd> use that
<yaccin> no
<yaccin> i dont use envy
<abortd> have fun with your problem then if you want to do it the hard way
<KrAmMeR> does anyone know how to find the path of the sound card?
<KrAmMeR> im trying to add it to vmware to get sound through that
<manny> alguien sabe como obtener aceleracion grafica?
<manny> porq yo no
<yaccin> abortd: envy is evil
<manny> y estoy mamando
<yaccin> and this has do be a larger problem
<abortd> why is that?
<abortd> envy works great for me
<yaccin> because typing ld in konsole also says that the ld command could not be found
<yaccin> but binutils is installed
<abortd> !ld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> i dont know what a silly script could do then
<abortd> !binutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abortd> try it and see if it works
<abortd> u can always uninstall it
<yaccin> it can not work
<yaccin> because it does the same thing i was doing
<manny> does anybody knows how to get video acceleration
<abortd> how do you know if you dont try it?
<yaccin> and it doesnt work ^^
<yaccin> because what else could it do?
<Linux_Galore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manny> yes
<abortd> Linux_Galore, that wont help yaccin the all knowing
<manny> thanks
<abortd> oh nm
<yaccin> abortd: im not all knowing
<yaccin> i just know that envy could not get it working
<yaccin> :)
<yaccin> envy would also need ld to install the drivers
<abortd> dude thats like saying "i can never learn how to drive" and never tried to drive
<vito> para conectarme con un servidor ftp tenmgop que configurar los puertos de mi router?!
<yaccin> and since my system says, that the command ld could not be found...
<abortd> have you ever thought that it might get it working inorder to instal
<yaccin> abortd: no thats a difference
<abortd> sure sure
<yaccin> what could the script do i cant?
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: ld is the linux linker
<yaccin> you dont get my point
<yaccin> -_-
<Levo_75> Greetings all!
<abortd> i do get your point you dont get mine
<yaccin> RaNDyMyZe: yes and its in the package binutils
<RaNDyMyZe> actually its the GNU linker
<KrAmMeR> no one has set up sound with their vmware machine?
<yaccin> which i have installed
<abortd> maybe the script is built to fix things so it can work?
<yaccin> but it keeps saying, that the command ld ycould not be found
<yaccin> abortd: no its not
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: when you upgraded feisty did you do an update, upgrade, dist-upgrade to make sure you pulled everything in?
<abortd> i hope your computer exploads
<yaccin> RaNDyMyZe: it was running fine until latest kernelupdate
<abortd> downgrade the kernel?
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: i understand.  did you install nvidia using apt-get or a download from nvidia?
<yaccin> then i had to reinstall my drivers (which is normal after an kernelupdate) and it says that the command ld could not been fount
<yaccin> installing nvidia-glx with apt does not work
<abortd> THEN GET ENVY
<yaccin> because when i try to install nvidia-glx it installs nvidia-glx-legacy instead :(
<yaccin> abortd: envy doesnt work with this problem! belive me!
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: what model of nvidia card do you have?
<abortd> i hope you explode
<Levo_75> Do i have to install gfx drivers if i want to play steam in wine?
<yaccin> ermm
<yaccin> 6600 or 6800
<yaccin> one moment
<abortd> you dont even know?!
<yaccin> abortd: well hope that, just leave me alone with that silly script
<abortd> hah
<yaccin> no its a new one and i cant remember
<abortd> its silly yet i couldnt get nvidia drivers to work before i used it
<yaccin> yes on your pc
<cox377> does anyone here user nomachine?
<yaccin> are you running feisty?
<yaccin> with the same hardware i do?
<yaccin> ii dont think so
<yaccin> Rauhm i cand find it now :/ but i know its supported by the normal drivers and not by the legacy drivers
<yaccin> RaNDyMyZe:
<abortd> is yours a fx?
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: yes?
<yaccin> an the latest driver from nvidia.com DID work until the latest dist-upgrade a few minutes ago
<yaccin> i think the whole problem is a bug in the binutils package
<abortd> i think u are bugged
<abortd> you're like a retard in a rain storm
<yaccin> abortd: yes, i figured you dont like me, now could you please stop this?
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: i don't think so.  i have a 6800 installed at home and it's working okay.
<abortd> wont try something that could possibly help
<yaccin> RaNDyMyZe: on feisty?
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: yes
<yaccin> hmm
<abortd> i dont because you sit there and ask questions then tell people they are full of it
<yaccin> when did you last upgrade it?
<abortd> i would try all possibilities
<PhinnFort> abortd: stfu, mkay?
<yaccin> PhinnFort: thx ^^
<abortd> what you would like to blow me?
<abortd> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yaccin> [01:17]  <abortd> you're like a retard in a rain storm
<yaccin> ...
<PhinnFort> (schizo)
<PhinnFort> :D
<abortd> i figured you were
<yaccin> yaccin@Hephaistos:~$ ld
<yaccin> The program 'ld' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<yaccin> sudo apt-get install binutils
<yaccin> bash: ld: command not found
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: i haven't upgraded today so there could be a problem, so I don't know for sure
<yaccin> hmm
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: if you've done an update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, autoclean
<yaccin> ive done all of it
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: then try apt-get intall -f and see if you find broken packages
<yaccin> every package is newest, nothing to autoclean
<yaccin> nope does nothing
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: what does apt-get install --reinstall binutils do?
<vito> %c4 para conectarme con un servidor ftp tenmgop que configurar los puertos de mi router?!
<vito>  para conectarme con un servidor ftp tenmgop que configurar los puertos de mi router?!
<PhinnFort> !es | vito
<ubotu> vito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yaccin> already did a dpkg-reconfigure binutils, but i will try that
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> thx
<yaccin> that worked :)
<yaccin> brb, installing drivers now :D
<RaNDyMyZe> yaccin: yw
<abortd> and i bet envy would have worked
<yaccin> yay
<yaccin> beryl works again :)
<RaNDyMyZe> cool
<PhinnFort> yaccin: gratz;)
<eilker> how to leave an automatic message when i leave the irc,  i dont wanna type it when i every leave  as "/quit msg"
<eilker> konversation here
<PhinnFort> eilker: ask Sho_ in #kde, if he's there
<PhinnFort> he's a konversation developer
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> (don't tell him I said it;)
<clemyeats_> eilker: in the identity properties
<eilker> PhinnFort: i am not going :) clemyeats_ may help
<PhinnFort> :D
<eilker> clemyeats_: is it in tools/settings
<yaccin> o.O
<yaccin> next problem
<PhinnFort> bring it on!;)
<yaccin>  /dev/hda1 is gone o.O
<PhinnFort> yaccin: sata disks?
<yaccin> no ide
<yaccin> fstab entry is still the same as it worked
<yaccin> maybe its because: W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<PhinnFort> yaccin: if you have sata, afaik, you get /dev/sda*
<yaccin> no its not sata :)
<yaccin> and im sure and it worked before the update
<yaccin> ^^
<dwidmann> yaccin: did it mystereously become hdb?
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> would be very strange
<dwidmann> I've had oddities like this happen before
<yaccin> ill try it ^^
<yaccin> hdb1 also doesnt exist o.O
<dwidmann> I plugged in a 3rd drive ... all of the sudden I sda became sdc, and the new drive was sda, 'twas very weird
<yaccin> well i didnt plug anything in or out ^^
<abortd> envy would have worked
<abortd> btw
<yaccin> i dont think so :P
<PhinnFort> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<abortd> actually it would have
<PhinnFort> abortd: he can try it next time
<abortd> i dont care what pisses my briches is that he asked a question i gave the answer and he then pretty much called me a liar
<kevin_cornell> hey can someone help me,, im sure it will be really fast, pm me
<PhinnFort> kevin_cornell: take it here, ok?
<kevin_cornell> sure
<kevin_cornell> give me a sec to type it up
<yaccin> i didnt call you a liar
<abortd> yes you did
<yaccin> i am just sure that the problem could not have ben solved by that script!
<PhinnFort> abortd: stf
<PhinnFort> we'll never know
<abortd> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PhinnFort> happy happy happy pink :D
<PhinnFort> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wolferine> HELP!
<PhinnFort> wolferine: ok
<wolferine> this mount is causing a headache
<abortd> and i volunteered so dont give me your attitude
<kevin_cornell> I followed the instructions in the heading "Good bye fglrx, welcome open source :)" from the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it worked fine but when I rebooted it couldnt find driver or something. I'm guessing i need to change some configuration file. not sure which one or how
<PhinnFort> wolferine: explain
<PhinnFort> kevin_cornell: where did the message come?
<wolferine> are you experienced?
<PhinnFort> wolferine: with what?
<wolferine> samba
<abortd> is radeon ati kevin_cornell ?
<kevin_cornell> PhinnFort: when it tried to launch X i think
<PhinnFort> wolferine: a bit
<wolferine> k, nm then
<kevin_cornell> abortd: yes
<PhinnFort> kevin_cornell: can you manage to paste your xorg.conf
<wolferine> its an involved problem
<abortd> try envy
<yaccin> ...
<PhinnFort> wolferine: i've set up a few filesharing servers
<abortd> it reinstalls drivers
<PhinnFort> abortd: isn't that for nvidia
<PhinnFort> ?
<abortd> use the uninstall fuctions first
<PhinnFort> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<abortd> no its ati too
<PhinnFort> ok
<abortd> why doubt me?
<PhinnFort> gtk...
<abortd> i am god
<kevin_cornell> PhinnFort: i'm on my XP partition now... where is xorg.conf and do i just need to paste some code that i just pasted into terminal when i got it working?
<abortd> kevin_cornell, use envy the same thing happened to me
<abortd> kevin_cornell, is xorg.conf not loading?
<kevin_cornell> abortd: what's envy
<PhinnFort> abortd: i don't think he's able to use it, he can't get into X
<abortd> oh
<yaccin> kevin_cornell: use envy, if it doesnt work, sue abortd :P
<PhinnFort> kevin_cornell: do you have the live cd?
<wolferine> what are these set by default in *buntu? chmod u+s `which smbumount` and  chmod u+s `which smbmnt`
<kevin_cornell> yes i just need to put the right line of code into the conf to tell it to use the new driver
<abortd> kevin_cornell, load the live cd and mount your linux partition
<SoB> does anyone know what permissions in udev allow a user to umount (via right-click -> safely remove) a usb flash drive?
<abortd> and replace the old one with the one from the live cd
<PhinnFort> wolferine: sticky the samba mount execs?
<kevin_cornell> cant  i just edit the conf with nano.. i can get into terminal it just doesnt launch x
<abortd> or download one
<abortd> and try to get in it from xp
<wolferine> PhinnFort, what is that?
<abortd> i dont dual boot
<PhinnFort> SoB: it's not in udev, afaik
<abortd> i would replace all of xorg
<SoB> the mount isn't handled by udev?
<PhinnFort> wolferine: chmod u+s means your user can suid when running those programs, afaik
<abortd> that way it resets your display options
<PhinnFort> *owning user
<PhinnFort> SoB: udev handles device nodes
<wolferine> ok, and whats the default in *buntu?
<PhinnFort> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> wolferine: default what?
<kevin_cornell> which line of code should i add/remove to xorg so it uses the right driver? re: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<abortd> same thing happened to me with my nvidia driver kevin_cornell
<wolferine> i changed it to u+s
<SoB> PhinnFort: must be kernel automount after the node is created then?
<abortd> dude replace xorg.conf
<wolferine> and I dont know what it was before...
<abortd> then download envy
<PhinnFort> kevin_cornell: if you load the livecd, we can talk from there
<abortd> kevin pm
<PhinnFort> abortd: he just wants to use the open source, default drivers
<yaccin> abortd: i think he wants to use the opensource drivers for ati
<jarn> Is there anyway to manage RAM usage? Like make specific programs use swap, etc.?
<abortd> well im telling him how to get x to work so he can get into linux and actually do it
<PhinnFort> abortd: why use envy?
<deathslayer> hey whats the best thing to do once u install kubuntu or any linux os??
<abortd> f envy then i didnt know he wanted to do it
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: use it
<deathslayer> lol besides that
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: what do you mean, then?;)
<wolferine> PhinnFort, i just changed it to u+s, but i dont know what they were previously...
<deathslayer> like whats the best thing to do first to secure your os?
<yaccin> you dont need to
<yaccin> it already is
<yaccin> ^^
<wolferine> deathslayer, get a router
<PhinnFort> wolferine: don't know from here
<deathslayer> ohh
<deathslayer> lol but like updating?
<yaccin> sure
<PhinnFort> wolferine: you could just reinstall
<yaccin> you can do that :)
<wolferine> PhinnFort, how do I do that, remove samba entirely?
<PhinnFort> wolferine: aptitude purge
<Levo_75> So i'm trying to install wine
<PhinnFort> sudo
<svivian> I need some help with Kubuntu 7. I just finished updating, and I am trying to config my monitors, but even in admin mode, the "apply" button is grayed out. Any ideas?
<Levo_75> I tried a terminal sudo apt-get wine
<deathslayer> i am updating using adpet like managing respoitores and updating the ones for dapper but anything else i can do for it to run better
<Levo_75> I have kubunto dd
<wolferine> purge doesnt do anything really?
<PhinnFort> svivian: did you change anything
<wolferine> s/?//
<Levo_75> Where's the repository for wine?
<PhinnFort> wolferine: purge purges everything in the package
<PhinnFort> config files, etc.
<Yorokobi> !info wine | Levo_75,
<ubotu> levo_75,: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<wolferine> so sudo aptiture purge samba you mean?
<PhinnFort> something like that
<Levo_75> I have that allready yorokobi
<Levo_75> Thnx
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: use bastille
<PhinnFort> !bastille
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bastille - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathslayer> whast that?
<PhinnFort> !info bastille | deathslayer
<ubotu> deathslayer: bastille: Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<svivian> PhinnFort: Yes, I have tried to change several settings, but none of the buttons have become active.
<wolferine> not sure I feel comfortable about doing this
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: it might be overkill, though;)
<Yorokobi> !info psad | deathslayer
<ubotu> deathslayer: psad: The Port Scan Attack Detector. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<deathslayer> so what does it secure my files>?
<wolferine> how easy is it to setup nfs? (compared to samba)
<deathslayer> oh ic
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: it locks down configs in your system and stuff
<deathslayer> thats something i should get
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: be aware though, it might make stuff a little less userfriendly
<deathslayer> can i update kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 withour downloading and reinstalling the os just well...updating it?
<PhinnFort> deathslayer: yeah, see in topic
<sampan> levo_75  if you 'have' that, then what's your question/problem?  (as long as you have enabled the universe repos, then installing wine is as easy as: "sudo aptitude install wine")
<PhinnFort> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<PhinnFort> !edgy | deathslayer
<ubotu> deathslayer: please see above
<wolferine> anyone ? how easy is it to setup nfs? (compared to samba)
<PhinnFort> wolferine: I have no experience with it
<deathslayer> no not ubuntu kubuntu 6.10 or is there a 6.10?
<deathslayer> i like kubuntu for its networking
<svivian> PhinnFort: Yes, I have tried to change several settings, but none of the buttons have become active.
<Yorokobi> deathslayer: ubuntu & kubuntu are the same thing
<wolferine> PhinnFort, what does purge do exactly?
<PhinnFort> wolferine: it removes the package and it's configuration files
<PhinnFort> normally, the config files stay, afaik
<wolferine> then to reinstall?
<Yorokobi> deathslayer: the only difference is Gnome (ubuntu) or KDE (kubuntu)
<deathslayer> yeah
<PhinnFort> wolferine: sudo aptitute install samba
<deathslayer> its kinda of organeish
<deathslayer> i want xbuntu
<deathslayer> but the download takes kinda long
<wolferine> guess I should do it on both machines?
<posingaspopular> deathslayer: xubuntu?
<deathslayer> yeah
<posingaspopular> yea i know, it took me 30 mins. to download the .iso file
<deathslayer> they where going to have it shipped for free but no funds so..plus i dont have a dvd reader
<deathslayer> so i tryed downloading..and every time i did and burned to iso it did not boot up
<svivian> PhinnFort: Any ideas?
<posingaspopular> deathslayer: which version?
<deathslayer> 6.06
<PhinnFort> svivian: i don't know what your problem is
<posingaspopular> xubuntu 7.04 installed fine for me
<posingaspopular> try that
<Yorokobi> I requested CDs for 6.06 shortly after it was released and received them right after 6.10 was released
<deathslayer> edgy or something like that
<posingaspopular> yea thats edgy
<niroxx> is there any command that prints out infos about my rams?
<Jucato> niroxx: free -m
<wolferine> ok ok I give up
<wolferine> not gonna happen today
<Yorokobi> niroxx: info like the brand and CAS latency or info like how much is used/available?
<niroxx> Jucato: hm i want to get informations about the cas latency
<niroxx> Yorokobi: about the cas latency :)
* Jucato doesn't even know what that is...
<wolferine> thanks anyways PhinnFort
<Yorokobi> niroxx: kinfocenter
<PhinnFort> wolferine: yw, i'm getting a bit tired...:)
<niroxx> (CL2.5, CL3) ...
<wolferine> np, me too
<wolferine> been doing this all afternoon
<deathslayer> wow updating and instal;ing all the packages threw adept takes along time im only at 40% over all 200packages for dapper
<niroxx> Yorokobi: i have not installed kde yet, i need a command to get the informations. my private fileserver has no x server
<kevin_cornell> PhinnFort: I am on live CD now
<deathslayer> ughh...i hate booting of the live cd sometime is cuts out then when u move the mouse its gotta spin the cd again
<kevin_cornell> abortd: you there?
<Yorokobi> niroxx: I don't know if there is such a command for that information. You can always reboot it and look at the CMOS settings :)
<niroxx> Yorokobi: *gg* i looked into the proc folder aaaand :) there was a file named (meminfo) -> cat /proc/meminfo ... thanks !
<kevin_cornell> I followed the directions in section "Good bye fglrx, welcome open source :)" on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it worked fine... but when i rebooted i guess it didn't know to use the new driver and it couldnt launch X, anyone have any ideas?
<Yorokobi> niroxx: yeah, I'm aware of /proc/meminfo. I didn't suggest it as mine does not list the CAS latency
<niroxx> oh damn, i should learn to read :(
<smart_> Hwy kernel 2.6.20.14 wont loading
<DrX> can anyone help me with an ext3 volume mount error:  "Unable to mount the volume" dmesg | tail > "VFS:  Can't find ext3 file system on dev sda6"
<BluesKaj> I just reinstalled samba and I know there's a command to fix this error , cuz I used to have it stored in a textfile before the previous kernel was damaged : smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)...anyone know the fix ?
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj: its not recommended but 'sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmount'
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi: it's just for our little home network share ... the pc's are behind a router ...thx :)
* Yorokobi sees a false sense of security :)
<natham> hi, i have a really weird problem, i cant log on using my normal user, when i do, the screen turns black and return to the login screen, what can i do?
<BluesKaj> we have an appropriate FW and antivirus on the windows pc plus the router FW and port monitoring
<sayers> Yorokobi: Nah, it can be secure aslong as your smart about it
<BluesKaj> wife is careful , and knows what not to do :)
<Yorokobi> A router does not security make.
<Yorokobi> A router only
<BluesKaj> siemens speedstream 6300 with FW enabled...one of the more secure ones around
<natham> hi, i have a really weird problem, i cant log on using my normal user, when i do, the screen turns black and return to the login screen, what can i do?
<james__> is there a good downloader program for kubuntu???
<ubuntu> hello, hello
<chemicalvamp> <--- 6th re-install this week lol
<curtis> james__ : what's wrong with adept?
<chemicalvamp> curtis use apt-get instead
<curtis> chemicalvamp : was referring to james__ comment on a good download program :)
<chemicalvamp> curtis, oh i missed it :)
<curtis> chemicalvamp : no worries ;)
<chemicalvamp> i thought there was actually something wrong with your adept lol
<james__> downloader for video with autorization on https
<curtis> james__  : a little confused.  can you give a little more detail on what you want to accomplish?
<curtis> man, I tell ya.  Updating kubuntu is MUCH easier than Windows.  These patches take forever LOL
<james__> multi downloader preferred,, to download videos
<curtis> james__  : maybe a torrent program?  ktorrent or the like ?
<curtis> james__ : not sure where the videos are you are trying to get I guess.  Maybe you can't tell us ;)
<james__> like Free Download Manager  in Windows
<curtis> james__ :  hmmm.... maybe ProzGui?
<curtis> james__ : there's also one called D4x or something like that
<aaronk> I receive the following error on startup: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup... Not automatically fixing this" I would like to disable fsck so this error will go away, but I don't know how to access fstab. Help requested.
<Yorokobi> Which package would provide the X libraries to build against?
<jarn> Kopete stopped recognizing my password. When I booted up it told me to enter my password, so I did, but it tells me it's incorrect. I did it multiple times. It is NOT incorrect, I checked to make sure it was still correct.
<curtis> jarn : is it Kopete that wants the password or is it the KDEWallet?
<jarn> curtis: Kopete.
<jarn> curtis: I'm fairly certain. I just entered my password again, hoping against the odds that it will connect. If it asks again, I'll tell you for sure.
<curtis> jarn : I have to enter a password for mine too but it is for Wallet and not really Kopete
<james__> curtis: thanks,, will try d4x in repos
<curtis> james__ : no problem ;)
<jarn> curtis: If I have to enter a wallet password, then something has changed because I never needed to before. Either way, something is wrong. ;)
<jarn> curtis: Yeah, it's Kopete's password.
<curtis> jarn : bummer.  I am wondering if just renaming the config file for Kopete and then restarting it will let it reset.  I had to do that for Beryl a couple of times as well as other programs.  Don't quote me on that though
<curtis> Maybe one of the others here can answer that better
* jarn sighs.
<aaronk> I receive the following error on startup: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup... Not automatically fixing this" I would like to disable fsck so this error will go away, but I don't know how to access fstab. Help requested.
<q_> .
<aaronk> I killed #kubuntu
<jarn> Yes.
<jarn> You did.
<BluesKaj> Yorokobi: actually the command that enbled mount is 'sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/smbmount'...found it in the forums :)
<aaronk> The way I see it, if I can't get help. Nobody should get help.
<SoB> for those of you that saw my issue earlier with Udev, it was udev
<SoB> since most of my lab users aren't in the plugdev group they couldn't use USB flash drives
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj: that command removes the setuid option, though
<SoB> I just changed the 40-permissions.rules part of USB to GROUP="users" and everything is working properly
<aaronk> How do gain access to an unbootable linux partition?
<kristjan_> is it possible to download more recent Kubuntu 7.04 Beta iso?
<kristjan_> (more recent iso than Kubuntu 7.04 Beta)
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<Zehava> Hello, I've recently installed a new theme for KDE, would anyone be able to advise me on how to impliment it.
<chemicalvamp> Zehava is ther a differntsession for it?
<chemicalvamp> Zehava.. log out -> end session and click the list on the left to view sessions.. see if its there
<Zehava> chemicalvamp I'll check that in one moment, another fella on #ubuntu just told me to try kcontrol
<Zehava> and use the theme manager from there
<kristjan_> Zehava: did you install style source package?
<kristjan_> *downloaded
<Zehava> kristjan_ no, I downloaded domino from kde-look.org and have installed it thus far.  It's not showing in the theme manager
<kristjan_> oh, go into "style"
<kristjan_> appearance>style
<Zehava> appearance>style alright one moment
<Zehava> bingo, kristjan_ it's there, thanks alot!
<Punker> hi
* kristjan_ should try domino style also
<Zehava> domino style?
<Punker> doggy?
<steve_> he
<Punker> I dont use kubuntu anymore
<kristjan_> Zehava: didn't you just asked there can you apply domino widget style?
<Zehava> kristjan_ yes I installed domino and in the style menu I clicked on it and clicked applly, but nothing has changed...
<Punker> what is the deal with all the underscore's tonight?
<Punker> I loved the one I forgot the guys name ________
<chemicalvamp> whats the apt-get command for installing all updates && getiing dist updated?
<Punker> it was real long LOL
<kristjan_> Zehava: that's interesting, how did you install it? configure make make install?
<Zehava> kristjan_ yes that's what I did...then again, I'm not sure exactly what's suppose to change, maybe it did, but my desktop looks the same and all the windows still, I don't see any changes as of yet
<kristjan_> chemicalvamp: apt-get dist-upgrade
<kristjan_> Zehava: then obviously something went wrong
<Zehava> kristjan_ hmmm, not sure what.  I'm still looking around
<chemicalvamp> still missing something i think.. "sudo apt-get install (missing upgrades) && dist-upgrade
<jarn> Is there any way to manage RAM usage so I can, for instance, set some programs to use swap and others to RAM?
<kristjan_> jarn: you could use other swappiness value
<chemicalvamp> i just want to be able to browse adepts package list while its updating
<Zehava> kristjan_ from what I can see in the example window when I set domino as the style, it isn't going to change many obvious things.  some buttons and progress bars but nothing I'd see on the desktop eh?
<Zehava> kristjan_ Thanks for the help, I"m installing another one now and we'll see how it works out once it's done making.  I have to run to the store for my wife, gonna hang in room, will be back in a few
<jarn> kristjan_: What is that?
<kristjan_> jarn: it's not what you want actually, swappiness sets the swap usage (default is 60)
<hossam> hello I have made an error in my /etc/sudoers file and now am no longer a sudoer
<hossam> how can i log into root to repair the file
<hossam> lol, this probably sounds ridiculous
<Arwen> hossam, reboot, and at the grub prompt, choose "recovery mode" or "single user mode"
<hossam> i installed onto a playstation 3
<hossam> i am not sure how to access recovery mode
<hossam> im supposed to hit escape at some point?
<Arwen> hossam, uh, do you have a grub menu? if not, I guess you have to use a livecd
<Yorokobi> hossam, yeah, during the grub boot
<Yorokobi> hossam, you have 2-3 seconds typically
<Arwen> hossam, why are you using a PS3 as a computer?
<hossam> i am very new to linux, is the grub menu to the left of the login prompt, or is this prior to the gui loading?
<hossam> i am just testing it out
<hossam> sounded like a fun idea
<Arwen> before the "Ubuntu" splash screen
<hossam> everything was good until i screwed up this file
<Yorokobi> hossam, its right at the beginning of the boot process
<Arwen> it should be right after the BIOS
<hossam> i will try
<Arwen> but... PS3s probably work differently...
<hossam> yea
<hossam> so i reboot, i get a thing called kboot
<hossam> it then loads up ubuntu
<hossam> once the gui loads i should look for something?
<hossam> or i should hit escape
<hossam> =/
<Yorokobi> hossam, before the gui loads. It sounds like kboot is the PS3's grub
<hossam> yes
<hossam> from there i can load livecds and whatnot
<hossam> or wait 10 seconds for ubuntu to autoload
<Yorokobi> hossam, that's the point you need to enter rescue/single user mode.
<hossam>  *nods*
<hossam> do i use a special command?
<Yorokobi> hossam, if you can access the kernel command prior to boot then you'll need to append single to the end of it.
<hossam> ok
<SecretSquirrel> Kind of a basic question, but google has not been fortcoming:  How do I work around an "MD5Sum mismatch error" on linux-generic when trying to install from the 7.04Beta alternate CD?
<__endo602> hello
<__endo602> can someone help me with an inetd issue?
<Arwen> SecretSquirrel, that means your CD is broken, download a new copy and burn again
<Whopper> how do i make kubuntu load like in dapper?
<hossam> if this is the command:
<hossam> $ mnt/ubuntu/boot/vmlinux initrd=mnt/ubuntu/boot/initrd.img root=/dev/sda3
<hossam> where do i add the single append
<Whopper> well, i want it to be graphical, not just white text
<Yorokobi> hossam, add 'single' to the end
<Yorokobi> sans quotes
<hossam> thank you very much, i will try that and come back here to let you know the results
<Arwen> Whopper, what are you talking about? the bootup splash?
<Whopper> yes
<Yorokobi> Whopper, or the grub menu?
<Whopper> well, the boot loader
<hossam> yorokobi, actually one more thing, will i then be able to log into root what am i expecting to see
<Arwen> Whopper, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, or, do you want your boot menu to be graphical?
<Arwen> that's not possible afaik
<Whopper> yes, not just black and white text
<Arwen> would you prefer blue and red text?
<Arwen> I'm lost
<Yorokobi> hossam, you may have to remount / rw then visudo to correct the sudoers file
<Whopper> well, a kubuntu logo on top, then a progress bar underneath, then the status
<Arwen> Whopper, oh... that's not the grub menu.....
<Arwen> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for the automagic kernel options and add "splash"
<endo602> can someone help me with inetd
<hossam> yorokobi, thanks ill see what i can do
<Arwen> Whopper, or, find the line "# defoptions=<stuff>
<Whopper> ok
<Arwen> Whopper, and replace <stuff> with "quiet splash"
<Whopper> ah k
<Whopper> and it will do that?
<Whopper> load graphically?
<Arwen> no, one sec - you need to do a settings sync, run the command "sudo update-grub"
* Yorokobi prefers no splash.
<Arwen> same, then you can see the problems
<Whopper> \ok, i updated
<sayers> is there a program that has information on my HDD storage?
<Arwen> Whopper, reboot and try it :-)
<sayers> that is built in please
<Whopper> ok
<Arwen> sayers, what kind of information?
<Whopper> screen on, messages logged
<Yorokobi> sayers, df -h
<sayers> basic
<Arwen> try "hdparm" and "df"
<sayers> cool I have pretty much all I need installed and stuff, just need to add my music tomarrow or whatever and I have only used 6%
<sayers> I like kubuntu :)
<Whopper> hmm
<Whopper> it didn't work :(
<flyte__> I just installed KDE-Desktop on my ubuntu server (edgy) 6.10 via sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop - it seemed to install it fine, but how to I launch KDE? When I reset, it goes directly to the console. I looked in /etc/init.d for inittab but I can't find it. When I bring up the grub menu during bootup, no KDE option. Any ideas?
* Whopper looks in adept
<hossam> alright!!! it worked, thanks a lot
<hossam> this is fun, lol
<kmccain> weather
<emilio> hi
<utnubuk> what is the windows alt-tab equivilent for kubuntu?
<levi__> how can i make it so that my nvidia drivers transfer over from old kernel to the new  one
<Arwen> utnubuk, uh... alt+tab
<levi__> >??
<utnubuk> Arwen: hmm it doesnt seem to work for me
<Arwen> utnubuk, huh, well, it works here :-)
<Arwen> maybe kwin is different from metacity like that though
<kmccain> Alt + Tab cycles throught the runing programs and it works here too.
<utnubuk> funny - alt tab with konversation seems to bring up the name of the last person i talked to... oh well its not that big a deal i guess
<flyte__> any ideas?
<levi__> can someone help me with an inetd problem
<Yorokobi> flyte__, do you have /etc/init.d/kdm or /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<HymnToLife> levi__, if you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you :)
<levi__> :)
<levi__> well its confusing
<levi__> i dont even know the specific problem
<levi__> just that when i try to login to my machine via putty
<levi__> then i use pftp to get onto my ftp-server
<flyte__> Yorokobi, one second
<levi__> i get a network connection error
<levi__> drops my connection
<levi__> under the same note
<levi__> if i try to send files to my ftpserver from within my network it hangs
<flyte__> yonkeltron, I have neither
<flyte__> Yorokobi, I have neither.
<Yorokobi> flyte__, 'sudo apt-get install kdm'
<ice> hi, can anyone tell me how to add a startup script?
<flyte__> Yorokobi, I just ran sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop again, and its now downloading a bunch more stuff.. .maybe the 1st time it didn't work?
<intelikey> ice you can call it from /etc/rc.local
<ice> ?
<Yorokobi> flyte__, possibly.
<flyte__> Yorokobi, is there a reason why it wouldn't work the 1st time?
<chemicalvamp> ice what kinda script is it?
<Yorokobi> flyte__, *shrug* you'd have to look at the apt output
<ice> starts up firehol
<flyte__> Yorokobi, odd.. I did look at the output and nothing jumped out at me as an error.
<levi__> any clues
<Yorokobi> ice, if you install firehol from the repos it should create /etc/init.d/firehol startup/shutdown script
<flyte__> Yorokobi, but oh well.. I'm getting super slow speeds so apt is saying its gonna take a long time ;/
<ice> yeah, but i cannot use it, somehow the firewall gfails with 26 errors
<levi__> can someone help me with updating nvidia drivers on new kernel?
* intelikey hasn't used a firewall in years
<Yorokobi> ice, to point out the obvious (I'm good at that) you'll have to fix whatever is causing firehol to fail to start. I'd start with /etc/firehol/firehol.conf. Maybe RTFM
<Mena> !kde-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> I  Have a problem with loading kernel 2.6.20.14 and i tried recovery mode (freeze)....Help Plz
<Arwen> Mena, downgrade to 2.6.20-14 then?
<Arwen> 2.6.20-13*
<ice> I treid, it messed up my entire ip table configuration, everything. i can show the errors if you want, I mean i check the entire ciode but i didn't see anything wrong
<Mena> HOw
<Mena> How?
<Arwen> Mena, uh... sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic
<Mena> Arwen. ok
<Mena> Arwen. Hey if i need to compile something i need kde-devel ...right ?
<intelikey> no you need build-essential
<Yorokobi> Mena, build-essential is where I'd start
<Arwen> Mena, you need build-essential and the headers for the program you're building
<levi__> can someone help me with nvidia drivers on new kernel
<Mena> ohhh my godness so all this instaaled with kde-devel will take just much space ...do i remove them then intsall build-essential and the headers
<intelikey> levi__ i failed installation of the binary driver so i wont dare attempt helping someone else mess theirs up...  but have a look on the wiki   !nv
<intelikey> !ati | levi__
<ubotu> levi__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> how can i encrypt a file? where you have to enter a password other than the sudo password to gain read/write privs on the file?
<Yorokobi> !pgp | surgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Yorokobi> !gpg | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: please see above
<surgy> thnx
<ps3userftw> could someone help me in pm with installing an emulator please ?
<ps3userftw> and vlc
<intelikey> vlc is in the repos.
<ps3userftw> oh
<sony> anyone know how to install a php on the style
<intelikey> your emulator may be also.   which one?
<sony> where do i put this file
<sony> i want it to look like this
<sony> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino+Aqua+Glass+Theme?content=55733
<HAL9000> limewire on kubuntu?
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sony> how do you install a theme on kubuntu
<HAL9000> ty
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ps3userftw> the messages are blocked intel
<ps3userftw> i gotta register
<sony> how do you install a theme
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<intelikey> ps3userftw don't waste your time registering just to pm me.   i'm ignoring pm's anyway.
<sony> thanks intel
<ps3userftw> o^
<ps3userftw> well in the case ive downloaded a snes emulator(.rpm) and put it my kbuntu desktop what do i do with it after that ?
<intelikey> file name ?
<ps3userftw> snesx-1.43-6.2_powerpc.deb
<ps3userftw> wait
<ps3userftw> thats wrong
<sony> ok so like i have this php file how am i supposed to install it on the themes
<intelikey> dapper repos show      snes9express - GTK+ front-end for snes9x
<intelikey> snes9x-opengl - OpenGL binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator
<intelikey> snes9x-x - X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator
<intelikey> take your pic.
<ps3userftw> snes9x-1.43-5.2.fc4.ppc.rpm
<intelikey> ps3userftw what ever you want   chances are if there is an .rpm file of it there is already a .deb in the repos.
<intelikey> always check there first.
<ps3userftw> how do i check the repos ?
<intelikey> !repos | ps3userftw
<ubotu> ps3userftw: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ps3userftw> i just installed linux today :p
<intelikey> !multiverse | ps3userftw
<intelikey> must be the same link....
<ps3userftw> k ill try this on my ps3 brb
<thev> anyone know why when I press alt+mouse1 it wants to move the active window?  Is this a KDE hotkey or Beryl?
<thev> it's wreaking havoc on my GIMP productivity
<intelikey> thev that's standard X behaviour
<thev> can I turn it off?
<Yorokobi> thev, its a beryl thing. Use the beryl manager (settings) to change the binding
<intelikey> ummmm don't know.   can you change the alt to something else in gimp ?
<thev> intelikey - it's a useless feature for me, I just want to kill it and keep the GIMP functionality - there are so many key bindings, I don't want to loose any
<intelikey> Yorokobi alt+mouse for moving windows is not "a beryl thing." ....
<intelikey> thev i'm sure it can be done.   but don't ask me how.
<intelikey> thev if you are running beryl  try Yorokobi's sujestion.
<thev> Thanks Yorokobi - that was it
<thev> I found it :)
<thev> Oh Beryl... how I love thee, but how you mess with my mind... *sigh*
* intelikey has never seen an  x11r6*  that didn't have the alt+mouse feature    but oh would you hear me rant about it if i did... "THIS STUPID THING DONT EVEN...."
<thev> hahaha... can't please everyone, eh?
<intelikey> nope
<thev> I guess I don't move windows around that much :/
<thev> I'm used to windoze anyway... grab the top n move
<intelikey> never opened a configurator that you couldn't see the top or bottom of it have you ?
<ps3userftw> likey i only see one repos when i went to manage repositories, the guide i used to install kbuntu was this one http://psubuntu.com/installation-instructions/
<Yorokobi> intelikey, not a Beryl thing, huh? :)
<intelikey> Yorokobi no it's not.
<ps3userftw> i attempted to use this guide for installing the emulator but had no success http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6
<Yorokobi> intelikey, [20:42]  <thev> Thanks Yorokobi - that was it
<intelikey> Yorokobi and ?
<intelikey> Yorokobi if you are trying to say something, just say it.
<Yorokobi> Is that same key/mouse binding present in kwin?
<intelikey> yes
<Yorokobi> by default?
<intelikey> and twm
<intelikey> and fluxbox
<Yorokobi> For any part of the window?
<intelikey> and icewm
<Yorokobi> or just the title bar?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> no
<thev> I never had it happen before... that's why I suspected Beryl, but I didn't know Beryl did key bindings liek that
* Yorokobi learns something new then
<intelikey> Yorokobi like i said it's NOT a beryl thing.
<intelikey> it's an X thing.
<Yorokobi> but it can be overridden by beryl
<thev> I've used ALT+Mouse1 in KDE lots before Beryl came around
<thev> in GIMP I mean
<Yorokobi> beryl probably expands the scope of the binding, then
<intelikey> kde may disable it for some apps that also set the same key bindings.     that would be my guess.
<intelikey> now back to ps3userftw.    do you have network connectivity on the box in question ?
<ps3userftw> no
<BluesKaj> alt + mouse works without beryl
<ps3userftw> i downloaded the rpms i needed and put them on the linux desktop
<BluesKaj> <--no eye candy
<ps3userftw> but i have no clue what to do with them :(
<intelikey> ps3userftw ok then all the network (standard)  repos are unreachable to you.
<thev> grrr.  Now beryl has stolen my F8 key... and I can't find the binding to disable it...
<BluesKaj> !alien | ps3userftw
<ubotu> ps3userftw: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
* thev spanks Beryl
<intelikey> ps3userftw delete the .rpm files.
<intelikey> ps3userftw go to packages.ubuntu.com and find what you want there and put them on that box.
<intelikey> make sure to use the proper version.
<ps3userftw> k
<Mena> Thank all
<ps3userftw> ubotu with the alien command i tried sudo alien "path to my rpmfile" and got a file not found error
<ps3userftw> bot>_<
<intelikey> !welcome | ps3userftw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ps3userftw> ty likey
<intelikey> !thanks | ps3userftw
<ubotu> ps3userftw: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !glx > intelikey
<icecruncher> hi, can anyone tell me how to add a command at startup?
<intelikey> icecruncher put it in /etc/rc.local
<icecruncher> the file is called like that?
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<icecruncher> yeah, i tried that, it  told me it was a new file, that ok?
<intelikey> what version ?   7.4 ?
<intelikey> feisty ?
<icecruncher> yeah
<intelikey> #ubuntu+1
<icecruncher> k
<intelikey> i don't know what they may have done to it.
<icecruncher> thanks anyway
<intelikey> any on previous releases that file is the "standard" for all user/admin rleated commands.
<intelikey> typos are free.
<icecruncher> hmm, they are all dead on that channel, i'll try again later. lol
<intelikey> correct spelling and grammer will cost ya tho.
<intelikey> :)
<icecruncher> definatly
<intelikey> icecruncher i'll go out on a limb and say if that file doesn't exist in feisty by default.  you can still creat it and it will work.       (however they have broke posix on several things already...)
<ps3userftw> intellikey i downloaded  fceu http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/fceu (the orginal tr file) extracted the folder in windows and was going to put that folder on my ps3, inside the folder their is a install file that im presumming im suppose to click to install the emu?
<Ashex> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> feisty appears to have a few issues still
<downdiagonal> i need some help
<downdiagonal> when i switch to a virtual console i just get a black screen and then i can't switch back
<downdiagonal> i have to reboot
<Ashex> laptop?
<icecruncher> Ashex: no, just install th right package
<downdiagonal> nope
<Ashex> icecruncher: that's not what I meant
<Ashex> I'm loading konquerer and the little bouncy icon is twitching like crazy
<icecruncher> lol
<Ashex> it's not really bouncing, just flickering
<Ashex> it's kinda like a rave with the strobe lights
<Ashex> without the music :/
<icecruncher> cool
<icecruncher> but annoying, yeah, i wonder how you disable it.
<intelikey> icecruncher   http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fceu/
<sparr> how can i downgrade a kubuntu package?
<ps3userftw> i downloaded  fceu http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/fceu (the orginal tr file) extracted the folder in windows and was going to put that folder on my ps3, inside the folder their is a install file that im presumming im suppose to click to install the emu? (using kbuntu)
<Ashex> there's a setting for it
<icecruncher> intelikey: what is that?
<Ashex> and the canadian repos are really sluggish today :/
<levi__> hello
<intelikey> not the tar file.   why use the source when the binary is already there ?
<levi__> i got that nvidia driver figured out
<levi__> one thing though
<ps3userftw> i download the binary;o
<Ashex> hmmm
<Ashex> I think the install messed itself
<levi__> when i change the resolution to 1280x1024 for my monitor it doesnt restart xserver with taht
<levi__> it goes back to 1024x768
<levi__> how can i make it permanent
<ps3userftw> are you talking about the .deb files
<intelikey> "(the orginal tr file) extracted the folder"  <<< ps3user      let me make this plain.   you want the file that says  .deb  yes.
<ps3userftw> correct
<intelikey> you copy the *.deb to the destination computer and run   sudo dpkg -i  file.deb
<chemicalvamp> !ps3>chemicalvamp
<Ashex> I started installation last night, then i left to do laundry. When i came back, the progress window wasn't responding, but i figured it was done (had been 3 hours)
<Ashex> booted into kubuntu without problems, but running it i'm having issues
<ps3userftw> it doesnt matter where the file is on the computer just as long as the file name is right ?
<Ashex> more then i would expect for the beta at 3 weeks before release
<intelikey> and if it depends on other things you don't have yet it will tell you.   you get them and install the same way until the dependancies are met.
<chemicalvamp> whats ps3?
<intelikey> ps3userftw yes anywhere  as long as the path and file name is correct      /home/yourname/file.deb   /tmp/file.deb ...
<icecruncher> Ashex: yeah, I'm having quite a few probs myself
<intelikey> chemicalvamp i assume play station
<ps3userftw> well imma try this out thanks again intelikey :O
<levi__> how can i make it that xserver always starts at a certain resolution?
<icecruncher> Like Kopete crashes randomly, it never did before. lol
<Ashex> icecruncher: I'm going to give feisty benefit of the doubt and reinstall
<chemicalvamp> oh, you guuys where discussing it like a package, so theres a linux for ps3 then huh
<icecruncher> kk
<Ashex> icecruncher: get the debug output and submit it on launchpad
<icecruncher> I did
<Ashex> icecruncher: anyone comment on it yet?
<icecruncher> no
<chemicalvamp> levi__ those settings are in /etc/x11/xserver i believe
<icecruncher> lol
<intelikey> chemicalvamp i wasn't discussing ps3  i was talking with ps3userftw
<levi__> chemicalvamp, is that the same as xorg.conf?
<chemicalvamp> levi__ be aware that setings in there can make xserver inoperable... soo do your homewok
<icecruncher> Ashex: I'll just sit around and wait for updates. lol
<chemicalvamp> levi__ yup
<levi__> when i change the settings in there nothing happens
<levi__> it reverts back to 1024x768
<intelikey> man xserver
<intelikey> man xserver
<intelikey> ooops   bounce.
<Ashex> icecruncher: that's the issue I'm having, bzip files are corrupt when updating repos list
<chemicalvamp> i had an issue with that when i first started linux.. tryed setting up xga into there couldnt boot or modify th config file
<icecruncher> Ashex: no, I don't get that yet
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> brb, restarting x
<asaup> hi all
<Ashex> I've got a lot of junk processes running
<asaup> i am trying to install crossover but it says cant open
<asaup> what do i have to do ?
<icecruncher> Ashex: how about fx freezing up a lot
<chemicalvamp> how are you tryng to install it
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> happnes to me constatly
<asaup> sh install_crosoover
<asaup> with sudo
<chemicalvamp> cant you apt-get it?
<intelikey> icecruncher he'll be back    -:- SignOff Ashex: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<asaup> i downloaded it
<icecruncher> pf, didn't see that, sorry
<Ashex> eh, that's a little better
<Ashex> it appears as though the canadian repos were being slammed
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know the package that 'convert' is in?
<Ashex> so i switched to the us repos
<intelikey> Ashex  <icecruncher> Ashex: how about fx freezing up a lot
<Ashex> fx?
<icecruncher> Ashex: dunno, just happens
<asaup> i found a package in adept called crossoverpro-technaligned
<asaup> is this ok ?
<asaup> does it work ?
<chemicalvamp> try it out
<icecruncher> Ashex: a lot on heavy sites though, the ones with flash content or heavy graphics
<intelikey> !find crossoverpro
<ubotu> Package/file crossoverpro does not exist in edgy
<intelikey> !find crossoverpro feisty
<ubotu> Package/file crossoverpro does not exist in feisty
<asaup> :P
<chemicalvamp> whats the comand to check apt-get for pacages.. cache something
<intelikey> apt-cache search
<intelikey> man apt-cache
<Ashex> icecruncher: ah, I understand what you're saying. It's rather irritating when that occurs
<Ashex> install the noscript extension
<Ashex> there's another one that prevents flash content from automatically playing
<Ashex> I forget the name
<icecruncher> Ashex: yeah, it's called noscript
<Ashex> icecruncher: nah, that's for javascript
<Ashex> I'm talking about another one, for flash content
<icecruncher> Ashex: yeah you can block that too
<asaup> any idea on how to install crossover from the shell script that i have
<Ashex> asaup: check the documentation on their site
<intelikey> website devels are always trying to come up with a way to "force" viewing of things.     and users are always trying to prevent those things...       i say we shoot the site developers and get it over with.
<Ashex> asaup: if you don't want to deal with all that, take a look at automatix
<icecruncher> Ashex: ever have adept-udate crash on you? lol
<Ashex> I generally avoid using gui to do update
<Ashex> I prefer apt :)
<hitmanWilly> seconded
<intelikey> i agree       <Ashex> I generally avoid using gui
<fignew> me too... but it really doesn't matter :p
<asaup> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ashex> when I run betas, I'm usually in terminal or another screen to do anything
<Ashex> actually, I'm almost always in a termnal
<BluesKaj> thunderbird links isn't accepting FF as the default browser ...anyone remember the fix for this ?   ...have it set as default in sys/settings , but no joy
<Ashex> anywho, updates are finally done. now to reboot and see if it fixed anything
<icecruncher> lol
<intelikey> i'm almost never in a terminal...    nor any gui app...
<Ashex> shell?
<intelikey> console
<intelikey> bash
<chemicalvamp> lol i like !worksforme , somebody owned me with it, looking back it was funny
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> I do lengthy tasks in console
<Ashex> but for short commands, I just whip out konsole
<Ashex> s/commands/tasks
<icecruncher> yeah, quite a bit faster
<Ashex> ah, the beauty of mounting the home directory
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BluesKaj> ok any you terminal cases , what's the thunderbird default browser fix ? :)
<Ashex> I can do as many fresh installs as I like, but everything is just as it was before :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj ummmm using fetchmail  and  Mail     lol
<intelikey> terminal case indeed   :)
<Ashex> I use kmail :/
<Ashex> :P
<hitmanWilly> used to use mutt, now pretty much a thunderbird guy
<intelikey> BluesKaj i really don't know.   does thunderbird not have a listing for that in it's menu ?
<utnubuk> man i cant get diablo 1 to run with wine... wheres elitehacker when you need him :/
<BluesKaj> it might intelikey, but I can't seem to locate it
<Ashex> i got diablo 2 running in cedega...
<Ashex> anywho, reboot!
<intelikey> i've never used thunderbird.     figured any mail client that   After unpacking 30.3MB of additional disk space will be used...   just wasn't for me.
<bobstro> if i was worried about disk space, i don't think i'd be running kubuntu!
<bobstro> BluesKaj: you want to change the default browser it launches when you click on a url?
<intelikey> bobstro well i'm not running kubuntu
<bobstro> intelikey: for some reason, i suspect some here might.
<intelikey> yeah some might  :)
<Ashex> random question
<Ashex> but where does apt store the cache?
<intelikey> Q. what's the differance in a duck?
<Ashex> heh
<intelikey> oh you said  <Ashex> random question ....
<bobstro> Ashex: /var/cache/apt
<Ashex> ah, thanks bobstro
<intelikey> Ashex the cache ?     dl'd packages ?    /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?      database information ?    /var/cache/apt/
<Ashex> I think I'm going to reinstall, issues keep popping up
<BluesKaj> bobstro: yes
<Ashex> yeah, the packages that are downloaded
<intelikey> no /var/lib/apt  i mean
<bobstro> the actual debs are under /var/cache/apt/archives
<intelikey> yes that   ^
<Ashex> yeah, I have all the preferences from edgy in my home directory, so I have the odd feeling it is throwing off a few things
<bobstro> BluesKaj: i haven't had to do this, but check out http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=89619
<Ashex> anywho, reboot time
<chemicalvamp> Random Q: how much is a player made zet worth on pegasus server?
<sayers> does work rave really stop RSI because I think I am getting it really really bad
<intelikey> ashex      when you get back so you can read this.   add a new user and try that account.        will dis/prove your theory.
<bobstro> sayers: it doesn't STOP it, but reduces odds of getting it.
<bobstro> sayers: there's more to it than just pauses though, so consider workrave one part of the overall strategy for avoiding the problem.
<sayers> bobstro: well I've been looking into it but, all in all I have the wave keyboard and all the ergonomic stuff. I use the right posture mostly but its really bad.
<bobstro> sayers: if it's bad, see a doc.
<bobstro> sayers: i've been lucky not to have issues, but i know it really hurts some people.
<sayers> bobstro: not going to die. but if it gets worse and worse it will get bad
<bobstro> sayers: you just don't want to lose ability to use the computer!
<bobstro> sayers: no idea why, but i've managed not to get it after all these years.
<imprimatur> tem alguem do brasil
<bobstro> sayers: but some seem to get zapped within a year.
<imprimatur> ??
<sayers> bobstro: I have been using the computer a long time with somewhat proper posture
<sayers> I guess Ill have to read up more on it
<bobstro> sayers: i slouch and hold my wrists at desk edge and all the bad habits, but so far, 20+ years and i'm fine.
<sayers> bobstro: it's only started since I moved to this new desk
<sayers> bobstro: one part I might have to just remove because I know it'd most likely help
<bobstro> sayers: my eyesight is finally getting to be a problem.
<bobstro> sayers: you getting numbness?
<sayers> bobstro: no my wrists are fine unless I stretch them
<sayers> bobstro: and if I follow the vein line to my elbow pressing on it it hurts
<bobstro> sayers: you got the squeezeball?
<sayers> not badly just you can feel it
<sayers> bobstro: no
<bobstro> sayers: that's the only thng i've ever used.
<bobstro> sayers: just change it up after a prolonged period.
<sayers> bobstro: sounds like a very cheap soloution
<bobstro> sayers: hehe, yeah from back before it became a multi-million dollar business. :)
<sayers> bobstro: I think I just need to get on the other side of it before it does get back
<bobstro> sayers: just get the squeezy balls. they're fun to play with anyhow.
<bobstro> sayers: a tennis ball is fine too.
<sayers> bobstro: I took that peace out gonna raise my chair very high up now
<sayers> bobstro: if anything I dont feal closterfobic :P
<bobstro> sayers: i wouldn't go nuts about it, just common sense.
<utnubuk> can i configure openoffice writer to create a new backup file every time instead of overwritng the same one over and over?
<sayers> hehe
<utnubuk> i almost lost another paper and I want to make damn sure i never lose another one
<bobstro> utnubuk: i run an rsync to make a copy of docs on a regular basis. not exactly what you're after, but it might be another thing to consider.
<BluesKaj> bobstro: where is this mozilla-thunderbird/xxx.default/prefs.js supposed to reside ?
<utnubuk> bobstro: thanks man i'll look it up
<bobstro> BluesKaj: the xxx is random string
<bobstro> BluesKaj: hang on...
<sayers> bobstro: I dont have carpel tunnel I know that :)
<bobstro> BluesKaj: do you have a .mozilla-thunderbird in $HOME
<bobstro> ?
<BluesKaj> no
<bobstro> BluesKaj: sorry, i'm doing an upgrade and don't have my thunderbird set up yet.
<bobstro> BluesKaj: do a find for prefs.js.
<sayers> bobstro: am I aloud to rest my arms on my armrests on the chair?
<BluesKaj> yes bobstro..doing it
<bobstro> sayers: you're making yourself neurotic! just don't pinch or cutoff blood flow.
<bobstro> sayers: it's doing stuff at same position millions of times that hurts. just stretch, change up position now and then.
<asaup> i have installed automatix bleeder. i want to install the latest nvidia drivers from there but i want to know that if i install the nvidia drivers from there will the drivers be adapted to my kernel and will automatix do the configuration for me or may be the drivers will not work and i will have problems
<clever[rev] > how do i get kdm to login automaticaly at startup?
<sayers> Is there any speech reconigition for Kubuntu?
<Omnifrog> you know....
<Omnifrog> windows really is better than Linux
<sayers> Omnifrog: why is that?
<sinpath> ya in what way?
<sayers> sinpath: Only games
<Omnifrog> cause Linux isn't as good as windows
<sinpath> slayers: your right
<MuJ> nah... wc3 & frozen throne & dota works just fine in wine ^_^
<sayers> sinpath: it is S A Y E R S :)
<MuJ> Omnifrog: you're right, linux is better than windows
<sinpath> lol mybadlol
<sayers> Omnifrog: what is wrong with linux?
<icecruncher> how do you unlock the package database when you hit ctrl+z to exit the process while it was still running?
<sinpath> other than having to download the  packets nothing is what i say ^_^
<Omnifrog> lol, just stopping in to see who is here
<hitmanWilly> icecruncher, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Omnifrog> night folks
<sinpath> nite
<MuJ> mm.. right
<sayers> cya and dont let the windows bite
<icecruncher> hitmanWilly: I tried that, it says that it's locked
<sayers> !voice recognition
<sayers> Grr!
<sayers> dumb bot
<hitmanWilly> hmmm...
<sinpath> voice recognition!
<sinpath> hmm
<jordan> I am trying to dist-upgrade using https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade, but it isn't working
<sayers> sinpath: know of any?
<icecruncher> jordan: upgrade to feisty?
<jordan> icecruncher: yes
<sinpath> cant say i do  right off
<jordan> icecruncher: I heard some of the kernel problems are resolved in fiesty
<icecruncher> yeah
<icecruncher> hmm, there was something about gksudo "upgrade -d -c"  | this is what it looks similar too, not the exact code
<sayers> will someone go to the bathroom for me please
<sayers> I dont want to get up :(
<sinpath> lol i got to go anyways
<sayers> well I am going to go
<sayers> I wish all my kubuntuers a good night
<Ashex> I gotta say that install time seems way faster then before
<icecruncher> Ashex: you just reinstalled feisty?
<Ashex> anywho, anyone know where the firefox settings are stored?
<Ashex> icecruncher: yep
<icecruncher> that ws fast
<Ashex> yeah, it took about 20-25 minutes or so
<icecruncher> Ashex: I usually take about 3 hours just for download lol
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> well, I kinda cheated and backed up the apt cache
<icecruncher> haha
<se7en11> somebody uses hamachi from linux to windows?
<icecruncher> Ashex: also internet in asia sucks
<icecruncher> se7en11: I haven't tried it yet, but you'll have to use wine, and probably use samba at that
<Ashex> hamachi is a vpn client, so samba isn't needed
<se7en11> icecruncher: no there is a linux version and my side works
<icecruncher> ahh, but still samba becaus your connecting to windows, no?
<se7en11> that was my question
<icecruncher> I'll check
<Ashex> !samba
<jordan> anyone know how to upgrade to fiesty?
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jordan> I am trying really hard to follow this wiki https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Ashex> jordan: Feisty won't be released for a couple more weeks
<icecruncher> Ashex: fx just did it agian for 40 secs lol
<luckyone> Ashex: you can still upgrade
<luckyone> Ashex: to the beta
<Ashex> luckyone: you can, the quick way is to edit sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<luckyone> Ashex: yeah, the kubuntu wiki was trying to promote the new, easy to use updater. It doesn't ask me if I want to dist upgrade
<icecruncher> adept-updater is still buggy!
<Ashex> eh
<Ashex> I prefer to do it the old fashioned way
<chemicalvamp> i keep getting Unexpected end of data, some information may be lost. in konqueror, whats up with that
<utnubuk> if i set up an ftp server on my lan nobody will be able to connect to it from the internet will they???
<Ashex> utnubuk: as long as it is behind a router
<Ashex> and you don't have the ftp port forwarded to it
<utnubuk> Ashex: ok ty
<flaccid> anyone using apache2 with mod_auth_digest?
<Ashex> !nvidia > me
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<icecruncher> se7en11: sorry It's taking a while, firefox loves crashing on me
<se7en11> :)
<sinpath> ok can any one help me with printing a pdf ?
<icecruncher> morning crazy_penguin
<icecruncher> se7en11: have you seen  this post? http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=3421
<crazy_penguin> icecruncher: :)
<icecruncher> crazy_penguin: though it's almost noon here
<crazy_penguin> icecruncher: it's 7.30 am here
<icecruncher> se7en11: though you could try to run hamachi, the win version along with the win game, (it's a win game right?)
<arke> hi
<arke> is it possible to connect to windows drive shares?
<icecruncher> yeah, samba
<arke> and if so, could you refer me to docs where i can read up on that?
<icecruncher> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<utnubuk> is there a tutorial on connecting to a mac with kubuntu?? i just want to use konqueror or something to surf around the filesystem....
<arke> thanks. :)
<sinpath> is there any way to get a pdf to show up for printing?
<icecruncher> utnubuk: not sure, I think there is a protocol that lets yuo do that
<utnubuk> icecruncher: are you talking about ssh?
<icecruncher> no
<flaccid> utnubuk: smb://hostname
<utnubuk> flaccid: ok
<sinpath> darn
<flaccid> or fish://
<flaccid> or maybe even sftp://
<flaccid> ftp:// as well
<icecruncher> sinpath: try edocument viewr
<sinpath> it shows up  it just wont print
<chemicalvamp> !ati>chemicalvamp
<icecruncher> have you tried adobes reader
<icecruncher> sinpath
<flaccid> have you configured printing correctly?
<sinpath> kpdf is what it opens with
<icecruncher> try a different program
<sinpath> as far as i know i have
<flaccid> check your cups logs
<sinpath> it wont open in another program set as symbols
<icecruncher> sinpath: are you looking for a program witht hte print function or a print error?
<icecruncher> *is it a error
<sinpath>  neither the pdf wont print out on the printer  it just sends out a blank page
<icecruncher> ahh
<utnubuk> !fish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinpath> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinpath> wow
<sinpath> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<sinpath> ok thanks for the help any ways
<chemicalvamp> can someone tell me a subversion clicnt with a browse view?
<sinpath> !medai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> anything other than cli svn clients?
<draik> How can I change the paper size in OpenOffice?
<icecruncher> chemicalvamp?
<icecruncher> what
<chemicalvamp> cli=command line interface.. svn=subversion
<Jucato> !kdesvn
<ubotu> See http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html for details on accessing KDE's code via SVN
<Jucato> bah...
<icecruncher> no idea, sorry
<Jucato> !info kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 1405 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<chemicalvamp> just what i was looking for thanks
<Jucato> !info kdesvn-kio-plugins
<ubotu> kdesvn-kio-plugins: subversion I/O slaves for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 233 kB, installed size 796 kB
<chemicalvamp> Jucato yeah thanks installing them now
<draik> Jucato: How do I set the paper size in OpenOffice?
<Jucato> draik: hm... let me try to check. not really familiar with OO.o though
<draik> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Jucato> draik: Format menu -> Page
<draik> Perfect
<draik> Thank you
<draik> Jucato: You're the brainiac.
<Jucato> heh :)
<draik> I'm trying to publish a few stories I've written, but I want to change the page size first
<Jucato> oooh good luck :)
<jlist> hi all, what's the best way to upgrade Python to version 2.5? Should I uninstall Python 2.4? That'll cause the uninstallation of many packages i suppose
<jlist> hi all, what's the best way to upgrade Python to version 2.5?
<jlist> Should I uninstall Python 2.4? That'll cause the uninstallation of many packages i suppose
<Jucato> you can have both installed I think
<icecruncher> yeah
<mds> hi, im trying to install kubuntu edgy on my laptop, i downloaded and burnt the alternate cd because its only 128mb, and when i go to install my screen goes all fuzzy and askew, anyone know what the problem could be?
<jlist> right. but i'll only need one
<icecruncher> install 2.5 and try an autoclean
<lolote>  hehe all
<jlist> python 2.5 is not available in aptitude...
<lolote> jai une question
<jlist> oh, how to do an autoclean?
<Jucato> mds: you might have downloaded something wrong, because the alternate install cd isn't 128MB only
<aabrahao> hi, anyone knows how install vmware tools in ubuntu server with kde?
<jlist> icecruncher -  how to do an autoclean?
<icecruncher> sudo aptitude autoclean
<mds> Jucato: hmm?
<lolote> how to install java run environnemtn
<mds> JucatoL i mean my laptop only has 128mb of ram, sorry
<jlist> icecruncher - i see. thanks. Should i install from source?
<mds> Jucato: i mean my laptop only has 128mb of ram, sorry
<icecruncher> jlist: try using the package
<lolote> how to install java run environnemtn
<icecruncher> lolote: use synaptic
<Jucato> !java | lolote
<ubotu> lolote: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jlist> icecruncher - hmm. it's not showing up in aptitude
<lolote> bof konsole thts better
<icecruncher> jlist: try synaptic
<icecruncher> lol
<lolote> but that on gnome
<jlist> icecruncher - on my kubuntu, it's adept
<lolote> i have kde
<lolote> ok
<icecruncher> sorry, that's what I mean, lol, I switched from ubunt to kubunt
<lolote> do you try debian
<jlist> np. let me try that
<jlist> but doesn't adept use the same repository as aptitude?
<jlist> it's not in adept either
<lolote> hey which play game do you try and you lliked
<mds> hi, im trying to install kubuntu edgy on my laptop, i downloaded and burnt the alternate cd because its only 128mb of ram, and when i go to install my screen goes all fuzzy and askew, anyone know what the problem could be?
<lolote> on linux
<Jucato> !info python2.5 edgy
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<lolote> hey which play game do you try and you lliked a
<lolote> hey which play game do you try and you lliked a
<Jucato> jlist: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<josh_> I use Knotes frequently between few people,  is there anyway to have messages sent to 'Bob' or 'Jim' rather than an ip address?
<jlist> hmm ubotu, i might be running a very old version of kubuntu
<lolote> hey what is the french pack for kubuntu
<lolote> the name*
<jlist> Jucato - what is that command?
<lolote> yes
<Jucato> jlist: lsb_release -a
<lolote> if nobody know that let me search
<lolote> lol
<icecruncher> jlist: did you add any repos
<icecruncher> ?
<jlist> Jucato - breezy 5.10
<jlist> old old
<Jucato> jlist: eeek... yes, that's old
<aabrahao> hi, anyone knows how install vmware tools in ubuntu server with kde?
<Jucato> breezy will reach its end of life when feisty is released
* Jucato goes now
<jlist> Jucato: yeah. i got stuff installed on it so i'm still using it
<jlist> tried upgrade before, wasn't successful
<lolote> sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<lolote> ??
<lolote> is it the french pack for kubuntu
<lolote> ??
<lolote> i will try
<aabrahao> is there a apt-get install to vmware tools?
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<mds> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<HyperNexus> I am trying to install my modem drivers and am having a few problems
<HyperNexus> I am following this guide here, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ConexantModem
<HyperNexus> But get a "FATAL error" when I use sudo modprobe hsfserial
<HyperNexus> Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions
<icecruncher> no sorry
<HyperNexus> anyone else?
<mds> hi, im trying to install kubuntu edgy on my laptop, i downloaded and burnt the alternate cd because its only 128mb of ram, and when i go to install my screen goes all fuzzy and askew, anyone know what the problem could be?
<icecruncher> mds: try lowering your screen resolution
<mds> how on a laptop?
<icecruncher> the cd is live?
<mds> no
<mds> alternate install
<mds> because i have less than the 192mb of ram you need for regular install
<icecruncher> right, so it goes fuzzy whle installing or after?
<lolote> who can help me
<lolote> to translate kubuntu in french
<Jucato> !fr | lolote
<ubotu> lolote: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<icecruncher> lolote: je nai pas bien en francais
<lolote> ok lol
<mds> the main screen is fine (choosing how to install) but then as soon as i choose a method it goes all freaky like it did on the regular dosk
<mds> disk*
<lolote> we say '' je ne suis pas tres bon en francais '' :P
<lolote> ICE
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> like i said
<icecruncher> it's been a long time
<lolote> lol
<icecruncher> mds: no, I don't know sorry
<lolote> ok
<mds> icecruncher: http://i3.tinypic.com/2hd2q12.jpg theres what it looks like
<lolote> lol the canal kubuntu fr is sleeping
<habini> anyone from romania here....
<lolote> Mmmm quebec that the same :P
<icecruncher> l
<habini> :)
<icecruncher> dang
<habini> maybe ding.....
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> mds: I get some simmilar screens but they are not related to any programs, simply my monitor is interfeering with the freqs put out by tthe local powerbox
<mds> how can i fix it?
<lolote> how to change the resolution of the screen
<icecruncher> are you close to anything with radiation ?lol
<mds> haha
<mds> no
<lolote> my screen is too big like 500x600
<lolote> lol
<mds> except the bigtub of uranium next to my bed
<icecruncher> what kind of laptop is it?
<lolote> how to change the resolution of the screen
<mds> "Balance"
<mds> bought it with Linspire installed on it
<lolote> how to change the resolution of the screen
<lolote> please
<icecruncher> balance, is that a brand?
<icecruncher> resolution
<lolote> yes like
<mds> yes
<icecruncher> main menu > sys settings
<lolote> 1024x 1080
<lolote> ok
<icecruncher> > monitor display
<lolote> on kubuntu
<icecruncher> yeah
<mds> icecruncher: any ideas on a fix?
<chemicalvamp> whats a linux p2p?
<mds> emule
<mds> aamule*
<icecruncher> mds: try this? maybe lol http://www.laptoprepairguy.com/laptop/2006/02/22/troubleshoot-fix-laptop-video-problems/all-comments/
<mds> amule**
<lolote> hey ice , are you on gnome
<icecruncher> no
<icecruncher> kde
<lolote> ok
<mds> icecruncher: ya, already tried hooking it up to my PC moniter
<icecruncher> still the same?
<mds> ya
<icecruncher> wierd
<mds> linspire will boot up fine thoughj
<icecruncher> the  installer is on the cd ?
<lolote> is it system monitor
<mds> ya
<icecruncher> try redownloading it
<mds> its not the cd
<icecruncher> on a  new cd
<icecruncher> u sure
<mds> ive tried 4 or 5 diffent ones
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> wow
<mds> ya
<icecruncher> nope, really sorry
<mds> thanks anyway
<icecruncher> sure
<lolote> but i dont find it
<icecruncher> first hit the menubutton > select system settings (under help)
<lolote> ohh
<lolote> ok lol
<icecruncher> mds: try looking on launchpad
<lolote> i didnt see it
<lolote> lol
<icecruncher> lol
<lolote> just seeting or system
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> it's called "Monitor & Display"
<icecruncher> try settings
<lolote> that dont want change
<lolote> that just stay at 480x640
<lolote> ok i need root acces
<icecruncher> ya
<lolote> but how to do tha
<lolote> lol that my first day
<icecruncher> mds: I hope it works out somehow
<lolote> loll
<mds> thank
<icecruncher> lolote: don't worry, it'll come with time
<lolote> lol i find
<icecruncher> you learn day by day
<icecruncher> well, I'm off to lunch, so long
<lolote> ok
<rigved> hi can anybody pls help with a small problem
<rigved> on kubuntu i have to be connected to the intrernet even if i want to only access localhost
<lolote> ok
<lolote> i canr
<lolote> cant
<lolote> and when i m onroot
<rigved> lolote: shud i be root to access localhost without connecting to the interne
<lolote> i cant change my resolution
<twiztr> So when I click on the mailto: link in firefox, thunderbird doesn't open. Nothing happens.
<lolote> Mmm i dont understand you
<rigved> lolote do u develop websites locally
<lolote> if i have a website
<lolote> but
<lolote> i just want to know how to change the resolution of my screen
<flaccid> did you try kcontrol, lolote?
<rigved> windows had this option of bypasssing local addreses
<xt{c}> i tried downloading kubuntu and i think i got ubuntu actually. the kubuntu 7.04 beta dvd should boot into kde not gnome when you choose to install right ?
<rigved> does kubuntu have that too
<rigved> maybe i shud come some other time
<flaccid> rigved: for http proxy?
<qweas> xt{c}: probably... a quick fix would be to launch synaptic and install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<rigved> flaccid hi
<rigved> flaccid i want to connect to localhost without connetying to the internet
<flaccid> xt{c}: thats correct
<flaccid> connect via which protocol
<xt{c}> i think i'll just wait till it's no longer beta. how much longer is it till then ?
<rigved> basically by entering http://localhost
<flaccid> yes rigved that is probably how you want to do it
<flaccid> assuming you have a http server on port 80
<rigved> flaccid ya apache
<flaccid> ok cool
<rigved> flaccid, i just want to connect to mysql server on localhost without having to connect to the internet
<twiztr> So no one can help?
<rigved> this was possible in windows
<flaccid> rigved: well mysql server is not http it uses a different port and protocol
<flaccid> twiztr: whats the prob
<rigved> flaccid i cant even connect to localhost/my_web
<flaccid> rigved: why? is apache running?
<flaccid> are you looking for phpmyadmin?
<twiztr> When I click a mailto: link in Firefox, nothing happens. I just installed thunderbird, so it should trigger that.
<rigved> flaccid: i think so
<rigved> flaccid not really.. let me disconnect now and try again..
<flaccid> rigved:  you have to be specific
<flaccid> twiztr: i'm sorry i dont know
<rigved> flaccid: ok let me give u an example
<rigved> flaccid: i m developing a php site and developing it locally with its address being http://localhost/my_website
* flaccid nods
<rigved> flaccid: now to access this i have to type it and get to it
<rigved> flaccid: but if i m not connected to the internet like right now
<rigved> flaccid: then i can t access it
<flaccid> thats weird
<rigved> flaccid: when i connect, it pops up
<flaccid> so apache is running
<flaccid> whats the error
<rigved> flaccid: flacid could u pls tell me what is the command to restart apache?
<flaccid> sudo apache2ctl restart
<flaccid> if you are using apache2
<rigved> flaccid: yes and thanks, i m going to try all this and come bacl
<flaccid> ok np
<_spaz> hmm...
<_spaz> how do i install new boot splash screens in kubuntu?
<_spaz> i'm trying to install themes from KDE-Look.org
<icecruncher> _spaz: and it doesn't work?
<_spaz> no, i dunno how :p
<icecruncher> open the contro center
<giod> hello
<icecruncher> s(sysem settings)
<_spaz> yes?
<vinzon> hello guys
<_spaz> wait, no, i mean the boot splash screen in grub :p
<icecruncher> ah
<icecruncher> _spaz: just a sec
<_spaz> kay
<icecruncher> _spaz: maybe this will help http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Different_usplash
<Wonderguy6> Hey Mopar!
<_spaz> ty icecruncher
<icecruncher> _spaz: do you want t custom one?
<_spaz> yeah
<Gigaamd> how do i unrestrict repositories?  I want to be download apps.  I know you have to go into the management repositories and add a command line.  I forgot.  Does anyone know?
<icecruncher> _spaz: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<_spaz> thanks man :D
<icecruncher> Gigaamd:  what do you mean?
<Gigaamd> well i cant remember how i find this.  You have to open management repositories and input "deb..." and the you could updated.  The you go to add/remove and more apps selection
<icecruncher> open adept-manager
<Gigaamd> yes
<icecruncher> hit Adept > repositories
<Gigaamd> yeap
<icecruncher> Gigaamd: that don't do it?
<icecruncher> select the stuf you want, especially third party
<Gigaamd> yeah.  but what the command line to input in the
<Gigaamd> but i get the "grey" areas and i cant access them
<icecruncher> ?
<Gigaamd> grey icons
<icecruncher> oh
<icecruncher> you have to use sudo
<icecruncher> sudo adept_manager is the code
<Gigaamd> just open the terminal and type in sudo adept_manager?
<icecruncher> yeah
<icecruncher> then password of course
<Gigaamd> ok here is another problem
<icecruncher> what's that?
<Gigaamd> i cant find mozilla firefox on the add/remove
<Gigaamd> i have konqueror.  Not crazy about it
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> can you use fx?
<Gigaamd> what is fx?
<icecruncher> firefox
<Gigaamd> yes] 
<Gigaamd> but kubuntu wont allow me to access
<flaccid> why
<icecruncher> hmm, you can use it but you don't see it in add/remove?
<Gigaamd> no... i had to reinstall kubuntu.  i dont see it in add/remove
<icecruncher> try adding the software repositories first, then you might see it
<Gigaamd> how do i do that?
<icecruncher> using adept
<flaccid> Gigaamd: is firefox installed?
<Gigaamd> no is not installed.  want to install it
<icecruncher> ahh
<flaccid> install the package firefox
<Gigaamd> i dont know how to do it.  i cant figure it out
<flaccid> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 57 others)
<flaccid> Gigaamd: find it in your gui package manager or install via sudo apt-get install firefox in konsole
<icecruncher> flaccid: aptitude is better tough
<horus> ma qualche italiano qui c?
<flaccid> icecruncher: in some respects. but either will install the package
<icecruncher> true
<flaccid> which is the point
<icecruncher> lol
<smile> good morning !!
<icecruncher> flaccid: though i heard aptitude makes cleaner updates, and fixes the dpendencies better
<smile> my problem is with Beryl .. i cant have windows decoration when  i run Beryl !!
<smile> any help plz ?
<flaccid> icecruncher: i've heard that too
<flaccid> do i need it, no.
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> define cleaner update
<flaccid> define fix deps better
<icecruncher> as in removes old stuff that might get missed with apt-get for ex. libraries
<icecruncher> dep, check them throughly
<flaccid> well 'stuff' shouldn't get 'missed'
<icecruncher> flaccid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359833
<flaccid> i have never seen a case where aptitude has managed to do something apt-get hasn't
<icecruncher> sorry "Actually aptitude DOES NOT handle dependencies better anymore"
<flaccid> haha
<icecruncher> rotfl
<flaccid> 'better'
<icecruncher> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<flaccid> its such a stupid word
<flaccid> yes i've used it a lot
<flaccid> but i don't see the point
<flaccid> like i said i have never 'NEEDED' to use aptitude
<flaccid> and i'm a developer
<icecruncher> flaccid: do you have any idea when feisty is official?
<flaccid> no i don't sorry
<flaccid> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<icecruncher> ahh
<flaccid> this month i guess
<icecruncher> lol, I still have quite a few bugs on my verison
<icecruncher> lol
<Gigaamd> ok one more question.  If f**up accidently partition on linux, how do you restore it?
<icecruncher> Gigaamd: how did you manage that?
<aegray> I'm trying to install off of a live cd but X dies for some reason whenever it tries to start - is there some way to get a console?
<icecruncher> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gigaamd> i played around the qtparted and really
<Gigaamd> f uped!
<flaccid> Gigaamd: restore?
<flaccid> right
<Gigaamd> or fix the partition so you computer can boot correctly
<flaccid> you restore it by learning to be a sysadmin :)
<flaccid> pastebin fdisk -l for me
<icecruncher> "you restore it by learning to be a sysadmin :)" lol
<Gigaamd> ok.  I cant get xchat to install.  i went into adept manager and click on request install and still wont let me
<icecruncher> flaccid: do you by chance have any idea how to install python packages manually?
<flaccid> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> icecruncher: which package specifically
<flaccid> !find xchat
<ubotu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat, xchat-common, xchat-guile (and 2 others)
<flaccid> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<icecruncher> flaccid: kgmailnotify
<flaccid> Gigaamd: enable universe
<flaccid> icecruncher: huh
<Gigaamd> how do i enable universe??
<flaccid> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<icecruncher> flaccid: it came in a tar.gz file, unpacked it and they are all .py files
<flaccid> icecruncher: so you basicallly don't know what you are doing?
<icecruncher> lol yeah
<cyt> Hi all, if I use 'aptitude dist-upgrade -d' to schedule upgrading. If I want to cancel the upgrade, how do I do? Just ctrl-c cannot help.
<flaccid> icecruncher: what do you want to do, exactly
<icecruncher> flaccid: use it, intergrate it in the menu
<flaccid> did you rtfm?
<bananamuffins> hi, can adept "force version" like synaptic does?
<icecruncher> ?
<flaccid> i don't even know what you d/l
<flaccid> use the command perl to run a perl script...
<icecruncher> flaccid: i have no idea what you mena wiht rtfm?
<flaccid> man perl
<icecruncher> k
<flaccid> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> im a bad boy
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> it means read the documentation
<flaccid> i don't even know what you d/l
<fildo> ahah
<icecruncher> ther is no doc lol, only liscence
<flaccid> what is it
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> a name would be helpful about now
<icecruncher> called COPYING
<icecruncher> lol
* flaccid nods
<flaccid> thats a filename
<flaccid> wtf did you download?
<icecruncher> KGmailNotifier-0.2.4
<flaccid> ok
<icecruncher> from kde apps
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> give me a link
<flaccid> we do this together
<flaccid> even thoug i'm not on kubuntu it sounds good
<icecruncher> lol
<bananamuffins_> i have installed ktorrent from source, now adept updater wants to downgrade it to the latest repository version, how do i stop it from nagging me please?
<flaccid> bananamuffins: remove the former deb package
<icecruncher> flaccid: you wanna pm?
<flaccid> nope
<bananamuffins> flaccid: thanks, remove it from /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<flaccid> do it here so the chan can share
<icecruncher> sure
<flaccid> bananamuffins: no
<flaccid> remove the package, bananamuffins
<bananamuffins> sorry, i'm not understanding, remove the package using adept, then install from source?
<flaccid> remove the package, thats it
<flaccid> if there are conficts with locations you'll need to make install again from the source
<bananamuffins> remove the package using adept?
<flaccid> using anything
<_spaz> laters guys
<bananamuffins> ok, thanks
<flaccid> np
<bananamuffins> i did a 'purge' in adept and it killed ktorrent, now i'm installing from source because i could not find ktorrent after the purge
<flaccid> thats right
<flaccid> they share locations
<bananamuffins> cool
<flaccid> which is the problem
<bananamuffins> ahh yup
<flaccid> so its one or the other basically
<bananamuffins> so adept should not bother me about it again eh?
<flaccid> once the package is removed it wont want to update it..
<flaccid> because its not installed
<bananamuffins> according to adept eh? but we really know it's there!
<flaccid> wtf
<bananamuffins> hehe
<flaccid> purge the package and goodbye
<flaccid> it won't be there at all
<bananamuffins> but we want ktorrent, but installed from source
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> "remove the existing package FIRST, then make install from source ktorrent'
<bananamuffins> ha! that's what we are doing (me and my wife fyi)
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> its about sharing fs space
<chuen> Hi. I've been trying to compile a program. At the end, I get the error:
<chuen> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<chuen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<chuen> Does anyone know what this indicates?
<flaccid> whats the program
<chuen> kink-0.2.1
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> you might need qt headers package
<flaccid> did you read the doc on kink and its deps>
<flaccid> what are they?
<flaccid> try installing the package kde-devel
<flaccid> chuen: that is most likely what you need
<chuen> flaccid: I'll check. I'm pretty sure, I installed that the other day. Thanks.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> chuen: consult the kink doco. it should tell you what deps are needed
<chuen> flaccid: I'll do that too ....
<flaccid> ok
<icecruncher> flaccid: how to start?
<TiLK> Hi. I need some help with move to Kubuntu 6.10 from 6.06. Has somebody got a time?
<flaccid> how to start what sorry
<flaccid> !upgrade > TiLK
<icecruncher> the perl stuff
<flaccid> start what
<Hirvinen> TiLK: The FAQ in the topic includes a link to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<flaccid> do you know how to run a per script?
<icecruncher> nope
<icecruncher> lol
<flaccid> omg
<TiLK> Yes, I wanna help with this cause it doesnt work to me. I have tried the upgrade command but nothing happneds.
<Jucato> !upgrade | TiLK
<ubotu> TiLK: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<flaccid> man perl
<smile_> anyone here installed Beryl on dapper ?
<flaccid> smile_: i wish
<icecruncher> flaccid: hey, I'm fairly competent at c++
<flaccid> icecruncher: then why is it a problem?
<chuen> flaccid: kde-devel was need - thanks for that. However, no there are a few errors after running 'make' which I can in no way understand!
<smile_> if i upgrade dapper to edgy how much time it takes ?
<icecruncher> flaccid: lol never tried it
<flaccid> chuen: pastebin them and provide URL
<chuen> flaccid: That's kind. Thanks.
<flaccid> perl myscript.pl
<icecruncher> thanks. lol
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> try #perl
<TiLK> My problem is that I use guide on wiki how to upgrade, I paste command gksu "update-manager -c"  to console but nothing is happending. Tried also sudo ... but it was same. Have I forgotten to set up something?
<chuen> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14160/
<flaccid> TiLK: thats a ubuntu thing, not kubuntu
<flaccid> follow
<flaccid> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> TiLK: there
<Jucato> ^^^^
<Jucato> follow that one
<flaccid> hi Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi flaccid
<flaccid> how are you mate
<Jucato> hm... doing ok I guess :D
* Jucato a bit preoccupied at the moment, though
<flaccid> chuen: i think only kink support is going to be able to help with that one
<brzeszczot> hello
<chuen> flaccid: OK. I appreciate you checking the code for me. Cheers.
<flaccid> Jucato: cool br0. i'm like relaxing i guess
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato is looking for a backup solution/app/workflow
<flaccid> it could be a mismatch with deps versions but kink needs to confirm
<flaccid> wtf jucy
<chuen> flaccid: This might have something to do with it: Fixes to allow kink to compile against the new API in libinklevel-0.6.6
<TiLK> The link says how to upgrade using apt, but in official guide said its strongy not recommanded to use apt methode.
<flaccid> chuen: no idea. seek help with kink
* Jucato will be back later
<flaccid> TiLK: provide me with link to official guide
<Jucato> TiLK: I think you misread. it says not to use Adept.
<Jucato> you can't *not* use apt... it's the only way you can upgrade
<TiLK> its strongy NOT recommanded to use apt methode.
<TiLK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Here is written, dont use apt-get, use gksu "update-manager -c" , but I write this to console and nothing happend.
<Jucato> TiLK: which guide are you reading?
<Jucato> TiLK: like we already said use the *other* guide
<Jucato> update-manager is an Ubuntu app
<TiLK> Yes, so thats why Im telling the other guide is about apt, and there is written dont use it. Oh, so doesnt Kubuntu support update-manager???
<brzeszczot> i installed spell-pl-pl and it doesn't work :/
<brzeszczot> help me
<brzeszczot> pls
<Jucato> TiLK: yes there is no update-manager on Kubuntu
<TiLK> kkk, so I need to use apt anyway. Ok, so I go step by step with your guide. Thy
<TiLK> x
<khaije1> any fiesty early adopters? curious if fiesty is compelling yet, cuz i'm having a ball w/ edgy
<icecruncher> yeah
<Levo_75> Hai
<icecruncher> khaije1: I'm using feisty for 3 days now
<flaccid> khaije1: too many bugs in all of them if you ask me
<khaije1> flaccid: icecruncher: is there anything that seems like it will be really exciting by release time?
<icecruncher> haha, lot's of bugs
<flaccid> always bugs
<khaije1> it almost seems like ubuntu is starting to become a victim of it's own success :-)
<flaccid> i don't use kubuntu myself
<flaccid> its not stable enough imo
<icecruncher> I prefer kde
<flaccid> well kde is a DE not an OS/distro
<Levo_75> I'm a first time iser of Kubunto (dapper drake)
<Levo_75> I like it
<flaccid> i like it too
<khaije1> thats not really anything to get excited about though, is there any big cool changes like sysv init -> upstart in edgy ?
<icecruncher> khaije1: The interface has improved quite a bit
<khaije1> icecruncher: k, i'll check out the screenshots, do you mean just graphically or feel/interface also
<icecruncher> as soon as you install you even get presented with a config wizard for ur dsktp, but no, dont get it jsut yet
<icecruncher> both
<khaije1> icecruncher: anything besides that? i dont think i'll be an early adopter, i've actually checked out the launchpad site for it periodicaly but haven't really seen anything that caught my eye so far, just wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything
<icecruncher> lol, i hear that quite a few people are yapping in the forums, but not reporting anything. Wireless has made a great improvement... Printing is supposed to be terrible (don't have a printer myself)
<Linux_Galore> looks like the python updates for edgy just broke democracyplayer
<flaccid> its all a development environment despite being prod if you ask me
<khaije1> icecruncher: thats kinda what i was thinking, reading the manifesto for fiesty i seem to remember it was all about pushing the envelope, but edgy is such a good balance i can't imagine messing with it... at least not until kde4 is released to universe repos
<Luke> can anyone help me with kubuntu
<icecruncher> khaije1, ja i recomend waiting for k4, wish I had done that myself
<icecruncher> Luke: help with what?
<sonoftheclayr> Luke: you've come to the right place
<Luke> after splash screen my monitor turns off
<icecruncher> what version?
<flaccid> edgy is full of bugs
<Luke> 6.10 edgy
<khaije1> icecruncher: thx for the insights, cheers
<icecruncher> no prob
<khaije1> flaccid: haha what are you talking about?
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> that
* khaije1 scratches head
<khaije1> flaccid: was your point that there are some/any or that there is an inordinate amount...?
<rigved> hi is it possible to share th internet connection from kubuntu to a windows xp machine
<flaccid> that there is too many for a production release
<flaccid> rigved: yes
<rigved> hi flaccid.. can u pls tell me how
<khaije1> flaccid: i'm not sure that edgy is considered production, perhaps you should try dapper, i was just curious because i've had a flawless go of it w/ edgy. what are you using it for?
<icecruncher> khaije1: btw kde4 is coming october or so
<flaccid> rigved: provide details/requirements
<Luke> that bug page is too much to find what i want
<flaccid> Luke: lol
<Luke> i have already tried arklinux and had same prob
<khaije1> icecruncher: ya i know, pretty exciting release, i've seen discussion that it'll be rolled into universe w/ reasonable haste. Luckily i'm in no hurry :-)
<Luke> i was told it was to do with the refresh rates of my monitor and graphics card
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> khaije1: ya I'm pretty exited too, goona be cool
<flaccid> the unpredicatability of ubuntu joy
<icecruncher> lol
* icecruncher says get SUSE!
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> pc-bsd
<Lynoure> Is there some trick to get landscape oriented pdfs to print non-huge and landscape oriented?
<icecruncher> flaccid: why bsd?
<Lynoure> Currently I only seem to get them huge and landscape, or just portrait.
<flaccid> icecruncher: no bull.
<icecruncher> flaccid: relly, can you give any pros and cons? (just wondering)
<flaccid> pros: stability
<flaccid> cons: dunno
<icecruncher> lol
<Linux_Galore> adding the democrcyplayer's own repo seems to have fixed it in edgy
<icecruncher> flaccid: what bsd distro is the top one, in you r opinion?
* icecruncher wondering about trying bsd
<flaccid> icecruncher: for desktop, pc-bsd, for server freebsd
<Linux_Galore> PCBSD is very good
<Linux_Galore> very easy to use
<flaccid> FreeBSD
<flaccid> hehe
<Linux_Galore> aimed at the desktop space
<Linux_Galore> people behind PCBSD actually build BSD servers
<dwidmann> Okay, that was more than enough frustration for the day :\
<flaccid> Linux_Galore: hopefully they build desktops
<icecruncher> flaccid: freebsd has an alpha download, meaning? not released yet?
<icecruncher> http://www.freebsd.org/where.html
<dwidmann> icecruncher: alpha, as in, pre-beta
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: well they took over PCBSD because their clients wanted a desktop version of FreeBSD thats simple to use
<icecruncher> yeah, so it's not released yet, (6.2)
<flaccid> alpha is an arch not a dev cycle
<icecruncher> k
<flaccid> its a processor!
<Linux_Galore> PCBSD is FreeBSD with some hacks to make it better to install and use in the desktop space
<dwidmann> Ahahaha, tha'ts true
<flaccid> i wouldn't call them hacks
<dwidmann> I'd forgotten that the alpha architecture existed :P
<Luke> ever got kubuntu 6.1 working on a old windows 95 pc
* icecruncher downloading pc-bsd
<icecruncher> what kind of desktop does bsd run (bsd?) (being stuopid and asking)
<flaccid> kde
<icecruncher> sweet
<flaccid> you mean pcbsd i assume
<icecruncher> yeah
<flaccid> bsd is many OSs
<AlCantara> after some time of inactivity (45 or 60 minutes?) kubuntu always logs the user out to kdm. where to deactivate this?
<icecruncher> flaccid: k being realy stupid, can you back up stuff on partion the rezie it an still use it?
<smile_> hi .. how can i make a scanned texte in PDF format ?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> if i understand your question
<smile_> anyhelp plz ?
<icecruncher> flaccid: believe me, I've never made a backup
<flaccid> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Blissex> smile_: please quote the Platinum Account number the one which entitles you to responses in less than a minute to hard to understand questions...
<smile_> Blissex: what u mean ?
<smile_> Blissex: what's Platinum Account ?
<Blissex> smile_: well on IRC one is expected to write clear questions and wait 10-30 minutes for an answer, unless of course they have the Platinum Account :-).
<spawn57> anyone having trouble with xine in feisty?
<smile_> Blissex: how to do that ?
<icecruncher> spawn57: no
<spawn57> icecruncher: i'm only having trouble with vcds =\
<icecruncher> spawn57: wierd
<Blissex> smile_: well, you could start explaining what you mean with "scanned texte in PDF format". What is the input? What is the output?
<spawn57> time to check settings I guess
<smile_> Blissex: input : a text file in the scanner , output ; a PDF file
<Blissex> smile_: a PDF file with images of the pages or text?
<icecruncher> spawn57: did you download any restricted packages?
<spawn57> icecruncher: probably ..yeah
<icecruncher> check
<smile_> Blissex: a DF file with the text i scanned ! understand friend ?
<spawn57> um, how? only ones I recall are the modules
<icecruncher> dunno
<spawn57> hehe
<wermer> hello!
<spawn57> i think I'll try using xine from console, see if it throws and error
<icecruncher> k
<spawn57> xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.     ... lol that's all I got
<smile_> Blissex: so ?!
<Blissex> smile_: you are still expecting under 1 minute replies :-).
<smile_> Blissex: bye .. and thank you
<Blissex> smile_: however try using GOCR to something like OOo and then export the text as PDF.
<smile_> Blissex: can i install GOCR with apt-get ?
<Blissex> smile_: yes, and it also has some frontend, like 'gocr-gtk'.
<smile_> Blissex: thx
<icecruncher> flaccid: is it possible for me to install bsd on one partition, then share the home partition with kubunt?
<fiery>  !
<flaccid> yes it is
<icecruncher> flaccid: what about all the config files, better to geet a new username?
<flaccid> i would recommend dif home parts for dif os and then symlink sub dirs as required
<icecruncher> k
<flaccid> i have to go
<flaccid> this is tooo boring
<spawn57> icecruncher: whee works fine with mplayer
<icecruncher> spawn57: sorry no idea
<spawn57> no worries, I'll figure it out somehow haha
<nodesert>  i m looking for a good c++ channel
* icecruncher is switching to pc-bsd and says goodbye to kubuntu
<twiztr> Whats the fastest a mainstream DVD burner goes? like, 8x is the standard, right?
<AlCantara> mainstream?? there are several new with 16x support with the right discs, i read about the first 18x.
<AlCantara> but the data-quality of discs burned with 8x or more is bad. i always write as slowly as possible
<nodesert> i can not see ntfs partitions from linux
<nodesert> and i dont know how to mount
<AlCantara> nodesert: check if you have ntfs-3g installed.
<AlCantara> nodesert: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<robin__> hi
<nodesert> AlCantara: yes i have ntfs-3g installed
<root_> hallo
<nodesert> i also tried fdisk -l on console but there was no output
<robin_> [11:35]  <robin__> hi
<robin_> [11:36]  <robin__> maybe someone can help me with a strange problem. I have a Ralink wifi card, and it connect tru WPA/TKIP,.. the connection is OK, because it can PING, and konversation works, BUT, konqueror and kopete doesnt' (!)
<robin_> [11:36]  <robin__> they say "could not connect to host"
<AlCantara> after some time of inactivity (45 or 60 minutes?) kubuntu always logs the user out to kdm. where to deactivate this?
<Apollo^101> can any one help please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14170/
<nodesert> i mount my ntfs partitions but i want them to mount automaticly at startup
<nodesert> how can i do this?
<smile_> Blissex: how can i run the GUI of GOCR ?
<smile_> Blissex: i installed gocr and gocr-gtk
<smile_> Blissex: but gocr-gtk in a commant not found in console ?
* Apollo^101 thinks no body even read his query?
<kumamoto> nodesert: add it to your /etc/fstab file
<smile_> !gocr-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gocr-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smile_> !gocr | smile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gocr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nodesert> kumamoto:just i will add them without sudo command?
<Apollo^101> any one else please
<Apollo^101> ?
<Apollo^101> can any one help please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14170/
<barravince> hi all the 6.10 is edgy really?
<Jucato> barravince: if you mean "edgy" as in unstable, no. if you mean "edgy" as the condename for 6.10 (Edgy Eft), then yes
<barravince> ok thanks
<Apollo^101> i wonder why reconstructor doesnt runs in kubuntu. i installed every dependency inculide ;glade;      still it says no glade module found?
<kumamoto> nodesert: must use sudo
<nodesert> ok thanks
<the-killer> Hello World
<Photon> hello world...:P lol
<ataq> Yeeeeeurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<barravince> sorry is there a cd of kubuntu that allows to install without the kde start?
<barravince> like the versione 6.04?
<barravince> versione = version
<ataq> you mean during the installation?
<barravince> in 6.04 the installer was at boot
<barravince> in 6.10
<barravince> the installer is in the live cd
<barravince> i want to install ubuntu like opensuse debian ecc ecc
<ataq> ya, download the Kubuntu Alternative CD. it allows to install from text based as opposed to Live CD
<ataq> Handy for slower machines
<barravince> infact is my case
<barravince> thanks :-) ataq
<ataq> not a bother! glad to help out!
<barravince> sorry one other in the alternative is there all the software that is included in the live-cd
<barravince> ?
<ataq> Ya man, its exactly the same. the only difference is that the installer is text in it. Software versions and software packages are still the way they are in the normal 6.10
<barravince> o thanks another time :-)
<Photon> hi
<Photon> hello world
<ataq> well well
<icecruncher> kubuntu doesn't recognize my usb drive, what should I do?
<kerric> hi there
* dhq is away: 
* dhq is back.
<kerric> i have a small problem with mounting scsi under kubuntu
<kerric> what i mean
<kerric> i have a computer where were running suse on scsi disc
<kerric> and i want to look what this computer have inside
<kerric> so is there any way to look in files from kubuntu live ?
<kumamoto> kerric: is it the live cd u r talking about
<blackdevil> ciao a tutti
<barravince> blackdevil questo  solo un canale inglese
<barravince> understand?
<blackdevil> ok
<apokryphos> blackdevil: Portuguese?
<blackdevil> no, i'm italian and u?
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<barravince> apokryphos my same nation italian :-)
<apokryphos> =)
<blackdevil> barravince are u a programmer?
<blackdevil> is there a html programmer here?
<barravince> blackdevil: i want to became it, for now i do only pascal
<icecruncher> kubuntu won't recognize my usb drive (mouse works) , can anyone help?
<blackdevil> are u using a distro linux? with dos emu to write in pascal?
<kerric> kumamoto yes
<kerric> i see now (sudo fdiks -l)
<barravince> blackdevil in linux there are fpc
<icecruncher> !usb >icecruncher
<kerric> but i don't know where to mount it
<kerric> on desktop ?
<blackdevil> what? fpc?
<blackdevil> what is fpc?
<barravince> one moment
* icecruncher is eating dinner
<alexicon> anyone here use gstreamer?
<barravince> blackdevil fpc is the free pascal compiler
<barravince> is completely compatible with bordland pascal
<blackdevil> with out using a dos emu?
<barravince> and is more faster, but have not a GUI
<barravince> no is natively compiled for linux
<alexicon> im wondering if i can install and use gstreamer 0.8 while 0.10 is already installed
<barravince> look there : http://www.freepascal.org/
<Photon> an offtopic question
<Photon> how many different colors are there?
<blackdevil> barravince can u give me the link to download fpc? i'v just search with adept but there  isn't
<barravince> i've just linked up
<barravince> sorry I've a problem how i can set the monitor refresh at 45? in the kde control center the minium is 59 Hz and my monitor is not good at these resolution
<blackdevil> barravince, i've got a problem i can't register my nick. ehy?
<blackdevil> why?
<barravince> where in freenode?
<Jucato> !register | blackdevil
<ubotu> blackdevil: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<blackdevil> here in konversarion, i put the command  /nick nick
<blackdevil> !register
<alexicon> gstreamer anyone? apt doesnt suggest that it wants to remove 0.10 if i install 0.8 so think it might be ok
<Jucato> blackdevil: that's the command to change nicks. the command to register is: /msg nickserv register <password>
* dhq is away: Gone away for now.
<blackdevil> but my nick is already registred,
<blackdevil> how can i change my nick?
<Jucato> !away > dhq
<Jucato> blackdevil: /nick <new_nick>
<blackdevil> [13:21]  [438]  {asd} #ubuntu-it Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks
<blackdevil> saw?
<Jucato> blackdevil: ah you have to leave that channel first
<Jucato> some channels do not allow you to change nicks
<{Black_Devil}> yeah!
<{Black_Devil}> ooooooooookkkkkk! i'v registred my nick
<anees> hi
<anees> anyone help me to install kxdocker
<alexicon> whats the problem with it anees
<anees> anyone help me how to install kxdocker
<anees> i want to install kxdocker
<orange1> Jucato: how do i find out which location each partition has. like (hd#,#)
<alexicon> its on apt
<alexicon> sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<anees> it's a MAC like interface
<Jucato> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Jucato> anees: ^^^^ it's in the repositories, you can install it using apt-get or Adept
<anees> i m trying but unable to download it
<Jucato> orange1: hm... I'm not exactly sure I understand what you're asking
<alexicon> sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<anees> ok...let me try
<alexicon> that download and installs it aness
<orange1> Jucato: for example my root install is @ (hd0,4)    -- i need to find out where my xp install is at so i can setup a manual entry for xp on grub-- so i can see xp on grub's bootlist on startup
<anees> i am trying to change the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<anees> but unable to save it
<anees> anyone help me how to save /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexicon> probably arent root anees
<alexicon> how did you open the file
<anees> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexicon> do sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> orange1: hm...
<anees> done thanx man
<cyt> Hi all, do you know how to configure the system tray like this: http://www.cs.ccu.edu.tw:8080/~cyt93/tmp/SystemTray.png
<alexicon> np anees
<Jucato> orange1: "sudo fdisk -l" will list the available partitions. it will most probably be the one with the NTFS line
<cyt> Default layout in Beta eat too much spaces in panel.
<Jucato> orange1: then you just have to "convert" from hdxx notation to hdx,x notation
<Jucato> cyt: set the Panel size to either Large or Custom size of 48
<orange1> Jucato:  k gonna try it now
<cyt> Jucato: Thx, I got it ;)
<unix_infidel> you guys are killing me with this release date :P
<mardi> hi, i've just installed Kubuntu, when i try to add a user i got to Kcontrol, click System Admin> User Management > Adminstrator button and it hangs there, doing nothing
<_Photon_> hello world
<_Photon_> when will kubuntu 7.04 be released?
<hyper_ch> hello _Photon_
<hyper_ch> april 17 I think
<hyper_ch> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<_Photon_> 17...
<Man30Sexy> anybody know how to connect to mirc?
<Jucato> O.o
<velle> Can somebody help me make my audio work? I have followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, but I am not sure which driver is the right one for my comp, I need a little help for that.
<Kristophe> hi everybody! I want to block direct internet acces from konqui/firefow, and force my users to go through dans/squid... But my users can change the settings in firefox (proxy->localhost:8080) and set 'direct connection'. Do you have any idea?
<firsm> Kristophe: make your proxies transparent using squid and block every outgoing connections except those on port 80
<firsm> Kristophe: using iptables I mean
<Kristophe> firsm, but my proxy and my users are the same machine, do you think it's possible?
<firsm> Kristophe: you, you basically transparently redirect all outgoing connections to port 80 through localhost:8080 and block everything else
<firsm> Kristophe: there's always a chance that your users use a proxy server on the internet and bypass your proxy tho
<Kristophe> firsm, ok, I'll try that (but squid requests will also be redirected to 8080 and fall in a closed loop?)
<firsm> Kristophe: ah.. hmm that's true
<firsm> Kristophe: yeah looks like proxy and users on the same machine will be an issue :/
<firsm> unfortunately you can't set application specific rules on linux as far as I know
<icecruncher> kubuntu is not recognizing my usb stick, can anyone help?
<Kristophe> firsm :-( I fear I have to re-configure my old computer into a proxy... Oh, someone told me about L7 filtering that may do the job... I'm currently looking docs.. Thanks anyway firsm!
<firsm> Kristophe: Hmm, L7 filtering is basically used to block peer-2-peer protocols...
<icecruncher> Kristophe: try Dansguardian if you want filtering
<firsm> don't think the filter itself is a problem for him
<icecruncher> true
<Kristophe> icecruncher, that's what I have : dans->squid->internet, but I want to force my users to go into that chain...
<firsm> Kristophe: if you're comfortable with the terminal I recommend shorewall for transparent proxying on your dedicated proxy server.
<icecruncher> force with firefox?
<icecruncher> or total force
<Kristophe> icecruncher, any browser firefox, konqueror... But if you know a way to force it only for firefox, I can allow acces only to firefox :-)
<icecruncher> yeah firefox is easy, let me look it up real quik
<Kristophe> firsm, I'll try shorewall, you're right it seems to be a good product
<icecruncher> Kristophe: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<firsm> Kristophe: If that's just for your kids maybe there's some kind of firefox extension
<icecruncher> firsm: there is a firefox extension, but total is better
<firsm> icecruncher: hmm yeah, true
<icecruncher> Kristophe:
<icecruncher> lockPref("network.proxy.http", "127.0.0.1");
<icecruncher>  lockPref("network.proxy.http_port", 8080);
<icecruncher>  lockPref("network.proxy.type", 1);
<icecruncher>  lockPref("network.proxy.no_proxies_on", "localhost, 127.0.0.1");
<Kristophe> icecruncher, great! That'll do the trick waiting for my proxy computer to be set up! Thanks
<_Photon_> i have a problem with kubuntu 7.04 beta
<icecruncher> Kristophe: paste that into this file by  using this sudo gedit /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.cfg
<icecruncher> _Photon_: who doesn't
<icecruncher> lol
<_Photon_> i have an externel harddisk when i plug it in using usb it doesnt show up the folders
<firsm> icecruncher: I don't have a problem with it. :)
<_Photon_> icecruncher: ;p;
<Kristophe> icecruncher, I prefer vi, is it ok? :-)
<icecruncher> _Photon_: dude, it's not recognizing my usb drive either
<_Photon_> also the same with my flash memory
<icecruncher> Kristophe: that's fine
<Kristophe> :-D
<_Photon_> it works in kubuntu 6.10 but not in 7.04
<icecruncher> _Photon_: score someone with the sam eproblem
<icecruncher> yeah!
<icecruncher> lol
<firsm> _Photon_: try "dmesg" and check what device it has settled down on and mount it manually
<_Photon_> loool
<_Photon_> when i plug it in, it shows what options i want, when i click open in window, it doesnt open
<_Photon_> even when..
<_Photon_> i go to media folder
<_Photon_> its not there
<icecruncher> _Photon_: Here it doesn't notice it at all
<_Photon_> icecruncher: looool
<firsm> _Photon_: open your terminal and type "dmesg"
<_Photon_> in windows, it works perfectly
<icecruncher> lool
<_Photon_> firsm: ok then
<icecruncher> firsm: it's recognizing sdb (the usb)
<firsm> _Photon_: then type: modprobe vfat; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -t vfat
<firsm> or whatever the device node for that device is (find out with dmesg)
<_Photon_> what will that do?
<_Photon_> i have important files inside the HD
<firsm> _Photon_: it'll load the vfat kernel module (I assume you formated your usb disk under windows) and mount it to /media/disk
<icecruncher> firsm: i get errors for modprobe
<_Photon_> its in NTFS
<firsm> oh, ntfs on linux is still experimental, write support isn't exactly supported
<icecruncher> sorry it has to be sudo
<_Photon_> icecruncher: duh
<_Photon_> lol :P
<icecruncher> lol
<ypsila> moin
<firsm> in that case do: modprobe ntfs; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk -t ntfs -o ro
<_Photon_> ill just copypaste?
<firsm> yeah, as root (put sudo in the front)
<_Photon_> copypaste nothing to change, only add sudo ?
<icecruncher> firsm: not working
<icecruncher> there is nothing at mnt
<firsm> sorry, /media/disk it is on ubuntu
<icecruncher> firsm: it should be universal
<firsm> icecruncher: just a matter of preference I guess
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> no, i mean it's the same
<icecruncher> just that there s nothing there
<firsm> yeah, the directory just has to exist
<_Photon_> firsm: now what should i copypaste in terminal? am using kubuntu
<icecruncher> part of the filestruct
<firsm> _Photon_: sudo modprobe ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -t ntfs -o ro
<_Photon_> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<firsm> _Photon_: then do mkdir -p /media/disk before issuing that command
<icecruncher> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<icecruncher> lol
<_Photon_> just tell me step by step
<_Photon_> icecruncher: lol
<firsm> _Photon_: sudo mkdir -p /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -t ntfs -o ro
<icecruncher> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<_Photon_> step by step: example 1.do that and that 2.do that and that 3.4.5.ecrt..
<_Photon_> ect*
<ypsila> .oO
<_Photon_> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<firsm> Well as I said check with dmesg what device node your device uses...
<_Photon_> looool
<_Photon_> nothing exists loool
<icecruncher> rotfl
<_Photon_> it worked in 6.10
<_Photon_> why not in 7.04???!?!?!?!
<firsm> maybe you just didn't load some modules...
<icecruncher> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<icecruncher>        missing codepage or other error
<icecruncher>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<icecruncher>        dmesg | tail  or so
<_Photon_> how can i load them
<_Photon_> icecruncher: loool
<firsm> sdb is your entire disk, you can't mount that, /dev/sdb1 for example is the first partition
<icecruncher> yeah, not found
<_Photon_> lloool
<ypsila> pruhust
<_Photon_> linux will never be stable and easy...:P
<firsm> Yeah maybe you should go back to windows
<_Photon_> loool :P
<ypsila> _Photon_: it is stable and easy, but playing around with betas..............
<firsm> [57399.004596]  sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
<firsm> [57399.004599]   sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 >
<_Photon_> lol i kno...
<firsm> Do you get something like that when you type "dmesg"?
<ypsila> should be done by those who know what they are doing
<icecruncher> yeah, i'll paste it
<_Photon_> the only problem now with linux is Wireless drivers support
<sonoftheclayr> ypsila: i don't think most of us know what we're doing
<_Photon_> sonoftheclayr: lol
<firsm> sonoftheclayr: join #suse, then you know a place like that. :P
<ypsila> sonoftheclayr: :-D
<_Photon_> XD
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> how the heck do you access https://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ypsila> .oO susy
<_Photon_> lol
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<_Photon_> !ping
<_Photon_> icecruncher: by accessing it :P lol
<{Black_Devil}> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<_Photon_> !ping
<LeeJunFan> Destination host unreachable
<firsm> icecruncher: use rafb.net/paste. :p
<_Photon_> lol
<icecruncher> k
<mrigns> !abuse | _Photon_
<ubotu> _Photon_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<meh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meh> do i need the binary driver? i just want to run beryl
<_Photon_> mrigns: ??
<sonoftheclayr> abysinb the poor bot like that, you'll tire it out
<mrigns> _Photon_: i thought ubot would say something about abusing it
<_Photon_> loooool
<_Photon_> wtf
<ypsila> nvidia
<firsm> meh: Yes you do.
<LeeJunFan> that would be !botabuse
<meh> firsm: cheers
<firsm> Btw. I found the KDE transluency effects to be a good and stable alternative to beryl. :)
<icecruncher> firsm: http://rafb.net/p/Z9PRDr12.html
<LeeJunFan> firsm: until they get wobbly windows and the cube they are boring :)
<firsm> LeeJunFan: ewww, wobbly windows! :)
<ypsila> firsm: are you german?
<firsm> ypsila: yeah, why?
<LeeJunFan> Bill Cosby would love beryl - windows like Jello
<meh> the last time i installed binary drives, i lost my hyper threading :\
<meh> installed some strange kernel
<ypsila> firsm: kicher, come to #kubuntu-de same procedere as in here ;-)
<Kristophe> icecruncher, firsm, fyi, it's possible to block proxy settings for konqueror too, they are located in ~/.kde/share/config/kioslaverc, turning it into a read only file do the trick :-)
<icecruncher> ahh
<firsm> icecruncher: hmm, [15878.400000]  scsi 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device, yeah that won't work
<icecruncher> frism: line?
<firsm> icecruncher: your dmesg is full of it. :)
<icecruncher> lol, i know, is it normal?
<firsm> icecruncher: No, do you have any /dev/sdbX device nodes at all? (like /dev/sdb1)
<icecruncher> firsm: course I do
<icecruncher> firsm: sorry, just double checked
<icecruncher> no
<firsm> icecruncher: yeah I think it could be either a faulty device or a broken kernel module
<icecruncher> device works
<icecruncher> must be kernel
<icecruncher> firsm: I've tried it with other usb drives before
<firsm> icecruncher: always the same?
<icecruncher> yeah
<icecruncher> where is the boot log located? i get a wierd message at boot time
<firsm> Uhm, dmesg > boot.msg then it is in in boot.msg. :)
<icecruncher> cant acess it
<firsm> There's an option in the kernel, something like "Probe all LUNs on SCSI devices", if turned off some of my usb storage devices don't work either, dunno if that is on by default in the feisty ubuntu kernel
<icecruncher> hmm
<firsm> icecruncher: what do you  mean can't access it? try "dmesg | more"
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> dmesg > boot.msg
<icecruncher> sorry
<icecruncher> end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2014976
<icecruncher> [15878.044000]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 2014976
<firsm> yeah input/output error, so either a faulty device or maybe there's really something wrong with the kernel. Did it work on edgy for you too?
<icecruncher> didn't try lol
<icecruncher> suse it woked fine
<ypsila> icecruncher: what du you mean, didnt try? you started right with a beta?
<firsm> hehe yeah I guess it's the kernel then
<icecruncher> no, i had edgy for 3 days
<firsm> ypsila: when I switched to ubuntu I started right with beta too because I wanted kvm. :P
<ypsila> firsm: which beta was that?
<icecruncher> but then i did not use it then
<firsm> ypsila: feisty, but granted I've been on linux for years
<ypsila> firsm: t h a t   a  difference!
<icecruncher> lol
<firsm> dunno just thought... since feisty will be released too I don't have to download as much. :P
<firsm> s/too/soon
<ypsila> hmm
<cyrano_> hi people
<cyrano_> someboy has problems with thunderbirds an gmail??
<cyrano_> it says to me "can't connect to pop.gmail.com ... but two days ago it worked fine
<padavoine> hi, i'm looking for how to install a theme in kubuntu. there's no install button... ^^ so should i just download a theme and compile it (./configure, make, make install) ?
<firsm> uh, beryl and compiz reunite
<cyrano_> and i haven't changed anything in config
<icecruncher> firsm: it'll be april 28  or so
<firsm> cyrano_: the gmail pop3d is down quite frequently
<padavoine> cyrano_: is gmail configured to let you access your mail trough pop ?
<icecruncher> padavoine: change that under settings in gmail
<padavoine> icecruncher: i don't need help with gmail, cyrano does
<icecruncher> sorry
<padavoine> nbp
<padavoine> *npb
<padavoine> i am looking for how to install atheme though
<padavoine> in kubuntu
<icecruncher> a theme
<padavoine> yeah
<padavoine> to chagne the look
<icecruncher> mein menu > system setting >
<padavoine> i know
<padavoine> but then in appearacne there's no install button :S
<icecruncher> apperance, no?
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> padavoine: you in feisty?
<padavoine> nope edgy
<padavoine> can you just compile themes from source
<icecruncher> dunno
<padavoine> they come in an archive
<padavoine> and there's a Makefile
<padavoine> but if you run ./configure, it says no such file... :(
<icecruncher> hmm
<firsm> padavoine: how about just "make"?
<padavoine> haven't tried that
<padavoine> but i'm not on kubuntu right now, actually it's for my father... :D
<Jucato> padavoine: the ./configure script is the one creates the Makefile file
<padavoine> jucato: i know, but the INSTALL instructions of the theme say run ./configure
<padavoine> but thanks guys, I'll try just make
<Jucato> padavoine: are you running it inside the directory where the configure script is located?
<padavoine> Jucato: yeah
<icecruncher> it migh tbe here /usr/share/applications/kde/kdmtheme.desktop, where you place it
<firsm> padavoine: is there a configure.ac or configure.in?
<tuco_> Hello all I need some help with the installation of Call of Duty please?
<Jucato> padavoine: hm... did you check if there's a configure script at all?
<padavoine> firsm: nope
<Jucato> "configure" would be the file name
<padavoine> Jucato: yeah there isn't thatt's the problem
<Jucato> padavoine: what app is this? and where did you get the source code?
<padavoine> firsm: but i think just "make" will work actualyl
<padavoine> it's a kde theme
<Jucato> icecruncher: what's that for?
<padavoine> anyway i need to go
<Jucato> hm...
<icecruncher> placing the file
<Jucato> padavoine's problem?
<icecruncher> ja
<Jucato> ah. if it's a widget style, it needs to be compiled
<tuco_> Please help with my Call of Duty install problem!
<Jucato> and I doubt that it will compile without ./configure and just "make"
<firsm> tuco_: how about just asking your question?
<tuco_> Because I am polite I ask to ask first :-)
<ypsila> tuco_: that is not necessary in here
<meh> is there any tools i can use to test the performance of my raid / drives ?
<tuco_> Ok here goes: I have Wine installed and heard you can run Cod with it, but I don't know how and where to start
<firsm> meh: hdparm -tT /dev/md...
<ypsila> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tuco_> I have the original CD of course.
<meh> firsm: hdparm, nice thanks
<ronkad> hi. can any one help me? during instalation of kubuntu 6.06 in qtparted I get error: "Critical error during ped_disk_new" (I have winxp on that disk) however gparted is able to read all partitions at drive
* meh wonders if Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.00 seconds =  59.94 MB/sec is quick for a raid5
<meh> 6 x ata100 drives
<meh> shouldnt i be getting 100MB/sec at minimum?
<firsm> meh: What kind of raid array is it?
<tuco_> I am lost now sorry!
<firsm>  Timing cached reads:   2738 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1369.16 MB/sec
<firsm>  Timing buffered disk reads:  252 MB in  3.02 seconds =  83.44 MB/sec
<firsm> SATA-300 that is
<tuco_> I have the disc in the drive, but not sure about what to type in the terminal!
<meh> firsm: its a raid5 on 6 x 40gb disks
<meh> firsm: ok so my raid5 is 1/2 the speed of your sata-300
<meh> well a little bit quicker than 1/2
<firsm> meh: if those are ide disks try "hdparm -i /dev/sda" and check if udma is activated
<meh> oh right
<firsm> uhh, it isn't even activated here. :P
<meh> firstm /dev/hda you mean?
<icecruncher> firsm: your usb is it connected to a hub?
<firsm> icecruncher: no
<icecruncher> k
<meh> firsm: udma5 currently active
<firsm> meh: Then you should be all set
<meh> for all 6 drives
<tuco_> Guys apparently I need a Loki installer, what is the difference between this and Wine?
<meh> yeah ok i guess thats not bad.
<meh> it would be nice to see what speeds a normal non raid ata100 drive spits back. I should have run the test before i set up the raid
<firsm> meh: ohh, if you run your tests on your single drives like /dev/sda THAT should measure the performance of a single drive
<icecruncher> does anybody use flex 2 exp ??
<meh> firsm: ill try that now
<meh> cached reads are slower on a raid, but overall quicker by about 25MB/sec
<meh> er 20MB/sec
<meh> thought it would be quicker than that :/
<meh> firsm: thanks for your help :)
<meh> bbl
<firsm> meh: welcome.
<TiLK> Hello. I have been here asking for help with upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 and its done now. So thx. But other problem appeared now. I wanted to install KDE 3.5.6. so I singed off from  and tried to sing in from command line, but when I tipe ALT+N to do it, I see only the cursor blinking for a while and than the sing up dialogue to KDE comes again. Wheres the problem?
<icecruncher> TiLK: try F4
<icecruncher> or something like that
<wsjunior> what do i need to install to make "preview audio files" to work in konqueror?
<wsjunior> i place the cursor over the song but i cant hear anything
<phyerboss> hey, is there anyone here that knows how i can get my adept manager to stop giving me this blasted "database in use by another adept app" nonsense?
<phyerboss> its been like this for 2 days now
<phyerboss> and i was thinking instead of a workaround is'nt there an absolute fix?
<phyerboss> it seems to keep locking itself up everytime a get the warning icon about new updates
<phyerboss> and it wont let me kill any of the adept processes that are running
<TiLK> Hi, Im back. Should F4 do something? Cause it hasnt any effect when I tried it
<icecruncher> what's the site for reporting bugs again?
* icecruncher is ashamed
<ypsila> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<icecruncher> ahh
<ypsila> phyerboss: you cannot kill any?
<icecruncher> lol
<TiLK> So I still cant switch to command like to install new KDE. When I finish sesion and wanna get to command like with ALT+N, it doesnt work and I see only blicking cursor
<phyerboss> none of them
<ypsila> phyerboss: how did you try it?
<phyerboss> it keeps telling me i dont have the permissions
<phyerboss> Ksysguard
<ypsila> phyerboss: then you are not root
<phyerboss> well, in the terminal i try to su to root but when I type in my password(which is the ONLY one I ever set on here*) its keeps telling me authentication failure
<ypsila> phyerboss: try the same with sudo
<phyerboss> what is sudo, btw?
<TiLK> Anyway is if safety to istall new KDE version from old KDE?
<TiLK> if=it
<ypsila> phyerboss: to change to root rights in terminal, just make "sudo" before the command itself
<ypsila> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phyerboss> ok, what command would i need to kill these adept processes?...also, i noticed synaptic in the adept listing. is it safe to have both incase this mess ever happens again or is there a possible fix around the corner for it?
<phyerboss> sorry its alot of questions at once^^
<ypsila> edgy?
<phyerboss> but i am new and STILL trying to grasp this
<phyerboss> yes
<ypsila> ok
<ypsila> moment
<phyerboss> ok
<danny500> Hi
<ypsila> phyerboss: are you in terminal now or gui?
<danny500> does anyone know how I can make a VCD the bin-cue way?
<phyerboss> konsole
<danny500> using K3B
<ypsila> phyerboss: for a beginner I think gui is more transparent, so close konsole and press strg + esc
<phyerboss> strg?
<phyerboss> the letters?
<phyerboss> or an actual button?
<ypsila> the key on the left side
<ypsila> on you keyboard!
<danny500> "the key on the left sid" a ketboard ha tons of keys on the left side lol
<phyerboss> exactly...I dont have an strg key
<phyerboss> unless you mean shift
<ypsila> danny500: but only one "strg"
<danny500> you mean the shift key?
<thunder> maybe "ctrl"?
<danny500> whats a strg key?
<ypsila> phyerboss: ctrl?
<phyerboss> yeah, I got that one
<danny500> are you using a linux or mac keyboard?
<ypsila> danny500: the same as ctrl, I forgot having a german keyboard
<phyerboss> uh, windows keyboard
<ypsila> phyerboss: ok press ctrl + esc
<danny500> oh ok then that makes sense lol
<phyerboss> yeah, I was wondering what was the deal
<danny500> :D
<danny500> hey people make mistakes
<danny500> it's all good
<phyerboss> nah, im not mad or anything^^...im glad for the help
<ypsila> phyerboss: that might take some time, but now you do have a button "kill"
<danny500> I have a question
<phyerboss> yeah, I have it up
<danny500> how come everyone in the ubuntu channel ignores everything I say?
<danny500> no matter what
<ypsila> phyerboss:  and now you kill all processes "adept"
<ypsila> danny500: I didnt see any question
<phyerboss> adept_notifier and apt-index-watch are all thats running?
<phyerboss> minus "?"
<mardi> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 6.10, shut down the system, attached another hard drive it's not seen when booted, do i need to alster fstab or something?
<ypsila> phyerboss: adept notifier is a bit crazy
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<danny500> phyerboss knows what I'm talking about
<phyerboss> so just kill it?
<danny500> thats why I come here
<phyerboss> ...which i been trying to do*
<ypsila> phyerboss: yes
<danny500> I use ubuntu not kubuntu but you guess still are helpfull since they are almost the same
<phyerboss> oh snap!
<ypsila> danny500: #ubuntu
<phyerboss> it ACTUALLY stopped this time!
<danny500> I'm in it right now
<danny500> no one will help me lol
<mardi> me either....
<ypsila> phyerboss: so rembember what I told you, you will need that again the one or other day
<danny500> ok does anyone here know anything about K3B?
<ypsila> phyerboss: doing the right things will give the right results ;-)
<phyerboss> thanks ypsila! no one ever pointed out killing it that way
<icecruncher> how can you view the history in konqueror
<ypsila> phyerboss: as I mentioned before, the grafic way is better to understand for beginners
<phyerboss> i was getting irritated
<danny500> lol
<phyerboss> so, any idea if there will ever be an absolute fix to that locked database issue?
<phyerboss> its cool knowing how to fix it...but you have to admit, it'd get pretty bothersome over a bit of time
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<ypsila> phyerboss: its not really a bug, it happens when there are dependencies in database that cannot be loaded, something like that
<danny500> now they pay attention to me lol
<ypsila> phyerboss: when your system is working you do not need to make every update that is suggested
<phyerboss> ok, well since Im here...
<phyerboss> anyone have a clue as to how I can remove Compiz
<danny500> some guy is talking about using Windows Live Messanger on Ubuntu and he's like "how do I get it to work" and I said you don't, go use windows lol
<ypsila> phyerboss: so I just deactivated the adept notifier and from time to time have a look at the adept
<danny500> phyerboss
<phyerboss> ypsila, the updates pop up as a warning icon and I just click on it and it does the rest
<danny500> phyerboss
<phyerboss> yeah danny?
<ypsila> phyerboss: yes and that is exactly what makes that thing hang up
<ypsila> danny500: konversation, kopete............
<danny500> ?
<ypsila> for live messenger
<danny500> phyerboss use the Synaptic Package Manager to remove programs
<phyerboss> Speaking about Kopete: is'nt there a way to transfer files withthe AIM protocol? I can send/recv files in the MSN one but not AIM
<danny500> doesn't Yelp do the same?
<ypsila> I do not use that for file transfers
<phyerboss> most friends i swap art with are on aim
<ypsila> phyerboss: not my problem
<danny500> your using msn?
<phyerboss> so, i am used to sending pics to them through there
<ypsila> pff
<phyerboss> no Kopete is a multi messenger
<phyerboss> it has multiple protcols
<phyerboss> I use MSN and AIM
<danny500> sometimes different IM have different languages they use to send stuff
<danny500> and it might not connect properly to others
<danny500> ever here of email?
<phyerboss> well, its not that...its just that you dont see ANY option whatsoever to send things
<danny500> drag and drop
<danny500> the files onto the chat area
<danny500> that usually works
<phyerboss> that does not work either
<danny500> copy paste?
<ypsila> danny500: from which country are you?
<danny500> Canada
<danny500> why?
<ypsila> ah, nice
<danny500> what?
<ypsila> no special reason, im nosy
<danny500> lol cool
<danny500> you?
<ypsila> germany
<danny500> lol
<danny500> I was guessing
<danny500> ok, does anyone know anything about K3b?
<phyerboss> well all methods you mention danny are ones Im used to trying when i was in windows and using the actual programs...but here on kubuntu, its a diffrent game
<ypsila> easy to find out, when I said, I'm having a german keyboard layout
<phyerboss> so NONE of them work
<ypsila> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<danny500> I tried that lol
<danny500> nothing
<danny500> I need help burning a VCD
<danny500> the bin-cue way
<ypsila> danny500: what is a vcd?
<danny500> video cd
<ypsila> video on cd?
<danny500> lol
<danny500> like dvd
<danny500> but using a CD
<ypsila> ok, got it
<danny500> ok then, I guess this isn't the time to be asking that question then lol
<danny500> oh well
<ypsila> danny500: edgy or what?
<danny500> on Ubuntu
<danny500> holy crap
<ypsila> 6.06 6.10  or 7.04?
<danny500> 6.06 lol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jimmy_> allo a tous
<danny500> that was a big dup
<danny500> dump*
<ypsila> bonjour
<jimmy_> moi canada h
<ypsila> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<danny500> what are the odds of like 50 people all joining at once?
<ypsila> ah, J#adore ubotu
<ypsila> netsplit
<ypsila> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jimmy_> la derniere version kubuntu c est 7.04
<danny500> oh ok lol
<ypsila> non
<danny500> #kubuntu-fr
<danny500> go there
<ypsila> c'est beta et testing, la derniere est 6.10
<jimmy_> ok merci
<jimmy_> jai un ibm desktop  pentium 4 c est tu assez pour une installation
<ypsila> phyerboss: the better solution: join #compiz and ask there
<ypsila> jimmy_: ???
<jimmy_> je debute sous kubuntu
<danny500> Que ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all , i've tried , but with no luck editing the theunderbird prefs.js file to open Firefox as the default browser on links, but it won't respond ..keeps using konq ...any ideas ?
<jimmy_> comment de memoire j ai de besoin pour kubuntu
<jervine> jimmy_: anglais?
<ypsila> jimmy_: /join #kubuntu-fr
<James_Mc_Gregor> jimmy_: Il doit y avoir un serveur francais
<danny500> Jimmy_ ceci n'est pas un serveur franais, s'il vous plat aller  #le kubunut-fr
<ypsila> BluesKaj: kcontrol
<danny500> #kubunut-fr*
<danny500> #kubuntu-fr
<danny500> I mean
<BluesKaj> ypsila: been there done that
<danny500> oops
<PhinnFort> why does bootchart want to install gnome for me?
<danny500> may be it ca't detect gnome
<ypsila> BluesKaj: hmm, maybe it needs a reboot of kde?
<danny500> is gnome there?
<danny500> PhinnFort?
<PhinnFort> danny500: no, gnome isn't here, and I don't want it
<PhinnFort> :D
<danny500> you can install it and ignore it
<PhinnFort> i try to install bootchart, and apt* wants to pull in a lot of gnome libs
<PhinnFort> none of them are mentioned on packages.ubuntu.com, though
<danny500> just install them and forget they are there
<PhinnFort> danny500: I don't like gnome
<ypsila> nobody does :-D
<danny500> wait
<ypsila> except some weirdos
<danny500> gnome is the graphical view right
<PhinnFort> danny500: graphical view?
<PhinnFort> it's a desktop
<danny500> never mind
<PhinnFort> environment
<danny500> oh ok
<PhinnFort> KDE's ugly sibling
<Arwen> gnome is the gui that 99% of linux users use?
<PhinnFort> :D
<danny500> can't you download it then delete it?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: no
<ypsila> Arwen: wrong
<Arwen> danny500, you could, but it's messy
<PhinnFort> danny500: my booting takes forever, so I can just install it, reboot and delete it again
<Arwen> PhinnFort, ypsila, maybe I'm exaggerating, but the fact is that gnome is way more prevalent than kde...
<ypsila> Arwen: look at distrowatch,
<danny500> install it, delete it then reboot
<firsm> Uhm, I'm having trouble with my soundcard, basically OSS emulation with ALSA works, but when I try something like mplayer -ao alsa I get nothing, but it does work with mplayer -oss, any idea?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it isn't, not by what users want at least
<PhinnFort> Arwen: some big distros, like Ubuntu and RedHat has it as default
<Arwen> ^^
<PhinnFort> Arwen: but I've met extremely few who choose Gnome over KDE, by themselves
<danny500> but you can turn it off
<danny500> I choose gnome lol
<Arwen> danny500, you could... but then it's eating a good 1GB of your disk space, lol
* Arwen choooses GNOME too, KDE's sound mixer icon looks lame
<danny500> 1 gb is nothing lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: weirdo!;)
<Arwen> danny500, hehe
<danny500> how big is your hd?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: you can change icons, you know?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, yes, but I'd rather not change anything if I have something that already works
<danny500> lol
<PhinnFort> Arwen: ?
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<ypsila> Arwen: check at distrowatch.com, if you put together suse and fedora then kde is the most used
<PhinnFort> Arwen: that must be the silliest conclusion all day, thank you for the laugh;)
<danny500> ok does anyone know how to burn a VCD the bin-cue way?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, let's see.... I could a) run gnome and have a decent looking DE... or b) tweak kde and get a decent looking DE
<Arwen> always the path of least resistance...
<danny500> anyone?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: You can't tweak gnome to look decent
<PhinnFort> that's the problem)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<danny500> #vcd
<Arwen> danny500, um, VCDs suck
<ypsila> Arwen: ???
<Arwen> PhinnFort, bah
<PhinnFort> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> I know but I don't hve a dvd burner lol
<PhinnFort> Arwen: even Linus Torvalds says that Gnome is dumbed down
<danny500> haha
<Arwen> danny500, um, burn MPEG-4 files instead...
<PhinnFort> *too
<Arwen> PhinnFort, it is, but it's nice and clean looking
<danny500> I don't have a mpeg-4 file
<danny500> I have a bin-cue file
<ypsila> Arwen: then join #ubuntu
<PhinnFort> Arwen: imho, it looks stripped
<chuen> Hi. What's the best way to serach for a library to see if I've installed it correctly?
<PhinnFort> :P
<Arwen> ypsila, I can't.... lol
<PhinnFort> banned?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, let's not start a flame war? :-)
* PhinnFort thinks for himself
<ypsila> chuen: use adept type the name in
<danny500> hehe
<ypsila> Arwen: they banned you?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: ok, put down your weapons first
<PhinnFort> :D
<Arwen> hehe, sure thing
<danny500> who got banned from what?
<PhinnFort> smoke a peace pipe?
<Arwen> parts of GNOME do look dumbed down though
<chuen> ypsila: I did that and it's not there.
<Arwen> I don't smoke :-P
<PhinnFort> and kde is a bit chaotic, at times
* PhinnFort shrugs at some configurations dialogs
<ypsila> chuen: then it is not installed I would say
<Arwen> PhinnFort, meh, it's that default purple color :-(
<chuen> ypsila: Maybe it didn't compile correctly - although 'mak install' seemed ok.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Arwen> chuen, um... make install? lol
<PhinnFort> Arwen: that's Kubuntu
<chuen> ypsila: I'll look again.
<Arwen> yeah, I understand that KDE itself is a nice blue/silver
<Arwen> not "mak install"
<ypsila> chuen: what are you trying to do? most things should be in the repositories
<chuen> Arwen: Yes.
* Arwen wonders what chuen is building
<ypsila> Arwen: meine is white with a nice big red spider
<chuen> this is called libinklevel and isn't.
<ypsila> chuen: what are you trying to do?
* PhinnFort is going to reboot and find out what's taking so long booting
<chuen> ypsila: check the level of my ink in my printer.
<ben> does anyone on here have linux mce installed?
<ypsila> chuen: oh my god
<Arwen> chuen, is your printer on the supported list? lol
<chuen> ypsila: Yes.
* ypsila would never ever think about doing it that way
<chuen> Arwen: Yes.
<Arwen> ok, well, dunno then
<ypsila> repos are not included
<mrigns> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ben> !ping
<chuen> ypsila: As it's the first thing I'ce compiled, it's possible that something didn't worl - maybe an arror I missed.
<chuen> ypsila: I'll try it again.
<ben> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ypsila> chuen: you do not have to compile it! it should be already be in universe
<Arwen> ben, don't do that...
<ben> ok
<chuen> OK. Just checked an libinklevel3 is there.
<Arwen> chuen, lol... yeah, get ink and libinklevel3
<chuen> Arwen: ink? Is that a command line prog?
<Arwen> think so, don't know, my printer is lexmark
<ypsila> chuen: he's kidding
<Arwen> ypsila, me? no I'm not...
<ypsila> okeh
* PhinnFort enjoys his pretty bootchart
<ypsila> chuen: ever tried to google for it?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, let's see? :-)
<PhinnFort> hang on
<PhinnFort> http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/bootchart.png
<chuen> ypsila: ink exists, but is not in repository.
<ben> linux mce should work on edgy right?
<danny500> hey, whats a good program for recoding movie files?
<chuen> Arwen: I'll try compiling and installing ink.
<danny500> like avi to mpeg
<PhinnFort> danny500: ffmpeg og mplayer
<danny500> ok
<Arwen> chuen, ink is also in repository.. at least for me
<danny500> thanks
<PhinnFort> danny500: mplayer comes with a program called mencoder
<PhinnFort> danny500: look on kde-apps.org for graphical front ends
<chuen> Arwen: Which one?
<danny500> ko
<danny500> ok
<Arwen> chuen, universe/admin - maybe not for you, but I have it here in feisty
<PhinnFort> !info ink feisty
<ubotu> ink: tool for checking the ink level of your local printer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2~rc3-2 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<chuen> chuen: I have edgy - sadly not there.
<danny500> hey, how is feisty anyways?
* PhinnFort enjoys feisty
<chuen> Arwen: not in edgy
<Arwen> ok, well, go for it
<danny500> I still have 6.06 lol
<Arwen> hah
<ypsila> chuen: google for it!
<danny500> works good fo me but is feisty faster to run or what not?
<chuen> ypsila: I have it - I just need to install it.
<PhinnFort> danny500: edgy/feisty is a bit faster to boot, because of the new booting system
<Arwen> GNOME's nautilus leaks memory :-(
<PhinnFort> Arwen: tried Dolphin?
<Arwen> hmm, no
<danny500> oh ok then, is there a way for me to get a cd of it?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it's very nice
<ypsila> chuen: so what is your problem? take adept, search for ink, and klick install
<PhinnFort> Arwen: reminiscent of Nautilus
<ypsila> danny500: there are no cds for feisty, download it
<Arwen> PhinnFort, heh, qt...
<danny500> oh ok lol
<Arwen> sorry, but my file manager needs to be in gtk :-\
<PhinnFort> ok, why isn't my wireless card getting it's module loaded on startup
<przemek_> witam
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it pwns nautilus;)
<przemek_> welcome
<Arwen> PhinnFort, probably, but the increased load time will kill any advantage it has
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it loads in <1 sec here
<chuen> ypsila: It's not on edgy - I checked using adept.
<PhinnFort> KDELIBs is already loaded, though
<Arwen> PhinnFort, heh.....
* PhinnFort hugs his tightly integrated KDE desktop
<ypsila> chuen: moment
<danny500> hu, my system was getting really slow for some reason so I went to see what was going on, turns out that my torrent program was going crazy with the downloading lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: what program?
<danny500> I had like 3MB/s going on for a second lol
<Arwen> PhinnFort, well, can't hurt to try it, I already have kdelibs..
<danny500> Ktorroent
<danny500> oops
<danny500> ktorrent
<PhinnFort> danny500: do you have the latest version?
<danny500> yep
<danny500> no it's fine it was just going really fast
<PhinnFort> that explains the speed;)
<PhinnFort> a friend of mine had 30~mbs once
<Arwen> speaking of 3M/s... my hard drive is about that fast :-(
<PhinnFort> not torrent, though
<danny500> I'm running a P# with only 320 RAM lol I can't handle 3MB/s without slowing down hehe
<PhinnFort> Arwen: hdparm -tT?
<danny500> P3
<Arwen> PhinnFort, that doesn't provide any insight into realworld performance...
<PhinnFort> danny500: Athlon 64;)
<danny500> lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: it pwned a couple of years ago;)
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it may show a bottleneck
<danny500> hey I also have an AMD K-5 kicking it around here lol
<danny500> oh and a P-166 lol
<PhinnFort> my sister has an old laptop with a k-5, i think
<chuen> ypsila: Do you have edgy?
<danny500> man thats old lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: i have an old Pentium (1), 32mb ram, running DeLi Linux
<PhinnFort> it's very nice;)
<danny500> :)
<danny500> I just found something cool about my P3 though
<PhinnFort> oh?
<Arwen> /dev/sda: Timing cached reads:   1786 MB in  2.00 seconds = 893.21 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.03 seconds =  50.18 MB/sec
<Arwen> PhinnFort, ^^ - but I don't see that in real world performance :-\
<PhinnFort> Arwen: is it badly fragmented?
<danny500> if I get the proper mobo I can have 8 of them running on it at once lol
<ypsila> chuen: yes I have
<PhinnFort> danny500: :D:D
<Arwen> PhinnFort, no idea, 10% last time the auto-fsck ran
<danny500> 8 551MHz P3's lol
<tulio__> how do i enable double head??
<PhinnFort> Arwen: ext3?
<Arwen> yes
<PhinnFort> Arwen: there's several flags that improves ext3's performance
<chuen> ypsila: Did you check in adept for 'ink'?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: to make it use b-trees and whatnot
<Arwen> PhinnFort, huh... does that come at the cost of stability or reliability?
<ypsila> chuen: I do have a laserprinter ;-) and I do not have "ink" in adept
<Irayo> How can I make PDF files show up directly in FireFox tabs, without downloading them to disk and opening with a separate PDF viewer?
<Arwen> because I *could* use xfs if I felt like it...
<PhinnFort> Arwen: some of the flags, but some are just not enabled by default because they aren't as tested
<chuen> ypsila: Okay. I'll try and install it - thx.
<Arwen> Irayo, get the acroread-mozilla package I think... why would you ever want that though?
<danny500> I don't really use my Linux drive, except fordownloading, buring music/movies.
<PhinnFort> Arwen: I have XFS on my /home, not that big of a performace gain
<danny500> I use my Windows drive for everything else thouhg
<Arwen> PhinnFort, flags like? and is there a real documented performance gain?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: I don't know how much is "documented", but much is pretty obvious
<Irayo> Arwen: I'm writing a reference manual, and the server already has LaTeX set up, so I'm compiling it over there, and the easiest way to access it is through HTTP
<ypsila> chuen: what printer is ist?
<chuen> ypsila: Epson D68
<danny500> oh
<danny500> nice :)
<Arwen> Irayo, well, go for it....
<Arwen> PhinnFort, you've yet to elaborate on these magical flags...
<chuen> ypsila: Got an error after 'make'
<PhinnFort> Arwen: this looks nice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<chuen> ypsila: about 4 lines of code - can I pastebin it?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: you might also want to look into directory indexing
<PhinnFort> the "drivers" for my wireless card isn't loaded on boot-up, anyone know why that may be?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, that page just describes how to reduce the journaling level...
<Arwen> and that's one of the things I will NEVER do
<danny500> #wesnoth
<PhinnFort> Arwen: google for info on directory indexing, then
<PhinnFort> i don't think that hits reliability or anything
<danny500> hahaha there are actually people there lol
<Arwen> PhinnFort, I assume that since the btrees have to be stored somewhere that I actually lose disk space?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: it's miniscule, i suppose
<Arwen> PhinnFort, should I generate them whilst offline?
<Arwen> offline as in live cd, not unplugged ethernet
<PhinnFort> Arwen: and you have probably already lost quite a percentage which is reserved for root
<PhinnFort> Arwen: i think that's the safest
<Arwen> PhinnFort, um, no, first thing I do is "tune2fs -m 0"
* Arwen never understood reserved blocks
<PhinnFort> Arwen: that's not safe
<Arwen> I don't care if my /home runs out of space...
<PhinnFort> Arwen: in case some program goes bananas, and fills your disk, you should be able to boot
<Arwen> then I always run as root and delete some stuff
<chuen> ypsila: Gotta go in a min. Thx for your help
<danny500> wow, that room is dead
<Arwen> PhinnFort, read above
<Arwen> danny500, most rooms are
<danny500> lol
<PhinnFort> Arwen: read it, understandable
<ypsila> chuen: I wasnt really helpful
<danny500> wonder why
<Yorokobi> danny500, nobody else has as many entertaining problems as #kubuntu
<danny500> :):D:):D:):D
<ypsila> h?
<danny500> well they should at lest log out of the room hehe
<danny500> least*
<PhinnFort> danny500: they started talking right after you left;)
<PhinnFort> lol
<danny500> they did?
<PhinnFort> [16:53]  <Soliton> i wonder if that was dannycalifornia..
<danny500> what they say?
<danny500> HAHAHAHAHA
<flyte__> Whats the best way to remote desktop in to my edgy machine via vista? VNC?
<danny500> #wesnoth
<PhinnFort> flyte__: nx, maybe?
<flyte__> PhinnFort, nx?
<danny500> don't tell them you told me :)
<PhinnFort> !info nx
<ubotu> Package nx does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ypsila> flyte__: vnc
<PhinnFort> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Yorokobi> The FreeNX debs are available from nomachine.com
<PhinnFort> and from seveas
<Yorokobi> true
<Arwen> eww.... seveas..
<danny500> PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yeah
<danny500> go check the roo m now lol
<ypsila> seveas?
<PhinnFort> are they nasty with you
<danny500> nope
<danny500> antisocial though
<danny500> I took me like 5 posts to get 4 people talking lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: what do you expect?;)
<cwillu> how do I get rid of the terminal side bar in kate?
<Arwen> cwillu, you don't like the built in konsole? lol
* Arwen finds that one of the best features
<PhinnFort> there's a console in all KDE apps
<PhinnFort> or close to
<cwillu> I have no interest in seeing a console in my editor, nor have I any interest in seeing a wrench in my car
<PhinnFort> even konversation
<ypsila> PhinnFort: that 15 people take care about his f****** problems
<PhinnFort> ypsila: ?
<ypsila> PhinnFort:  the questions of danny500
<cwillu> it's the one tab in kate I have to use for, and ends up making the tab bar use an extra line at the size I keep kate
<cwillu> to=no
<danny500> ypsila?
<danny500> what?
<ypsila> danny500?
<ypsila> nothing
<danny500> are you watching the wesnoth channel?
* ypsila watches #kubuntu-de
<cwillu> so there's no way to do it?
<Yorokobi> cwillu, might I suggest gvim ;)
<ypsila> cwillu: there is always a way, try to find it
<cwillu> I'm gonna pretend you didn't just suggest something with 'vim' in the name
* Yorokobi loves vim
<flyte__> is realnx > vnc?
<cwillu> when I was just complaining about a console in my editor :p
* ypsila loves nano
<danny500> holy crap those people are so stupid! AWWWWWWWWW
<PhinnFort> flyte__: nx pretty much owns vnc, when it comes to efficency, afaik
<PhinnFort> <3 Kate
<flyte__> PhinnFort, and there is a windows client?
<PhinnFort> flyte__: i believe so, yes
<Yorokobi> flyte__, windows, bsd, solaris, linux ... yeah, there's a client for NX
<flyte__> ok.
<flyte__> where, and how, do I install the package for edgy?
<PhinnFort> !nx | flyte__
<ubotu> flyte__: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ypsila> can you tell me the advantage of nx versus vnc in one sentence?
<Yorokobi> ypsila, security
<PhinnFort> ypsila: efficency
<PhinnFort> (spilling?)
<PhinnFort> *spelling
<Yorokobi> effeciency
<PhinnFort> thanks
<ypsila> :-D okay, I will try it the next time
<ypsila> Yorokobi: you got one more try
<Yorokobi> for what, ypsila
<Yorokobi> ?
<ypsila> to type efficiency
<ypsila> ;-)
<flyte__> the help.ubuntu.com site says for me to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, but I don't have skdudo
<danny500> PhinnFort
<Yorokobi> haha, I missed the red underline there. Thanks :)
<PhinnFort> flyte__: use kdesu
<danny500> PhinnFort
<ypsila> Yorokobi: the version of PhinnFort was wrong either
<PhinnFort> danny500: danny500 danny500
<danny500> go look at the wesnoth channel, what are they saying? lol
<PhinnFort> danny500: [17:08]  <Torangan> Did I miss much by putting danny onto the ignore list?
<PhinnFort> danny500: then everyone says "nothing"
<danny500> lol HAHAHA
<danny500> lossers
<danny500> they were giving me crap for going "oing"
<ypsila> reminds me of wintendo is unable to write words
<danny500> ping*
<danny500> they aren't even talking about anything but they give me crap for saying Ping 2 times
<ypsila> in a german translation they had 8 (eight) versions of compatibility, whereof 2 (two) were correct
<marius_> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | marius_
<ubotu> marius_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<danny500> I wonder what else they do besides eat popcorn and play WoW all day lol
<marius_> does someone solved problems with drivers?
<marius_> for nidia
<marius_> nvidia
<ypsila> danny500: eating hamburgers and drinking dietcoke
<danny500> what card?
<danny500> lol
<danny500> :D
<ypsila> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danny500> can't forget that
<marius_> geforce4 440 MMX agp8
<danny500> !nvidia lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marius_> yes
<ypsila> marius_: should work
<marius_> for last kubuntu?
<x_link> Is there something wrong with Kubuntu 6.10?
<marius_> beta
<ypsila> har har
<x_link> First time I installed 6.10 I couldn't use su or something, cause I never choosed the password
<ypsila> beta is beta and always fun with drivers
<sofiane> help me please , i search a french canal for kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !fr | sofiane
<ubotu> sofiane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ypsila> sofiane: kubuntu-fr
<x_link> This time I couldn't login with the login I choosed during the installation
<marius_> but when i update
<sofiane> thanks
<marius_> the beta will becaome stable? :D
<marius_> become
<ypsila> sofiane: welcome
<ypsila> marius_: we all hope for it
<x_link> Anybody?
<ypsila> x_link: never had that problem
<ypsila> x_link: you paid attention at "case sensitive"?
<ypsila> Blizzzek: huhu :-D
<x_link> ypsila: ?
<x_link> I just installed it
<Mena> !hddtemp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hddtemp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> x_link: why should kubuntu forget your pw? most likely you typed in something wrong
<Yorokobi> x_link, do you provide the installer a password when it asks to set up your user account?
<flyte__> PhinnFort, I can't seem to find the windows client
<Mena> Hey the new kernel doesn't enable the Temp sensor
<Mena> Why?
<PhinnFort> flyte__: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-windows.php&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=__ODHloMIzvbF8mpbgD-797AksMfI=
<x_link> Yorokobi: I'm 100% sure I typed it right, cause it's an SIMPLE password and I use it on this machine as well.
<x_link> ypsila: I can not type it wrong twice
<PhinnFort> flyte__: please look at the search results on google: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=nomachine&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<PhinnFort> hard, isn't it?;)
<Mena> kernel 2.6.20.13 not 2.6.20.14
<Yorokobi> flyte__, http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-windows.php
<ypsila> x_link: I'm able to type it wrong as many times its needed ;-)
<flyte__> thx
<marius_> mda no i am afraid to install that driver
<marius_> i configured my kubuntu so well
<marius_> no thanks :D
<marius_> it may crash
<x_link> he
<x_link> Well wel
<x_link> Thanks anyway
<marius_> does kubuntu has time synchronizer?
<ypsila> .oO
<Yorokobi> !ntpdate | marius_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> !info ntpdate | marius_
<ubotu> marius_: ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<danny500> how do I open mencoder?
<marius_> ?
<marius_> what?
<ypsila> oh Gott
<marius_> ?
<ypsila> danny500: tried alt f2 ?
<Yorokobi> marius_, yes, Kubuntu has a time sync tool. Its called ntpdate
<PhinnFort> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<PhinnFort> !info ntpdate
<ubotu> ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: doesn't the kde clock sync the time?
<flyte__> hrm, when I try to connect via windows, I get an error popup saying "Could not start local X server" - any ideas?
<PhinnFort> marius_: right click on the clock, "adjust time...etc"
<PhinnFort> hook of "Set time and date automatically"
<Yorokobi> PhinnFort, not that I'm aware of. I've never seen ntp options for it
<marius_> Konversation has bugs
<PhinnFort> marius_: ?
<ypsila> feisty is beta
<PhinnFort> marius_: complain to Sho_ in #kde, he's a dev
<marius_> it crash my ubuntu
<marius_> bye
<marius_> and thanks
<ypsila> PhinnFort: :-D
<Yorokobi> PhinnFort, hey look, there it is.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<ypsila> I always thought only the german kubuntu support channel gets such funny questions
<Yorokobi> I guess I can remove my crontab entry for ntpdate now ... :)
<ace> Hi all
<ace> i just updated to feisty
<ypsila> kicher
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: you're welcome;)
<ace> and i noticed that my hard disks are detected as SCSI instead of IDE in the alternative installer
<ypsila> thats not an update its an upgrade
<PhinnFort> Yorokobi: there's not many that know about KDE's ability to sync time
* Yorokobi is still pretty old-school when it comes to Linux
<jmichaelx> i have upgraded three desktops to feisty.... but i'm still hesitant to upgrade my laptop
* PhinnFort is thinking about removing busybox
<flyte__> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<PhinnFort> it would be pretty neat
* ypsila gets allergergic against the word "feisty"
<ace> yup there seems to be a problem, in fstab it also points to sda and sdb
<ypsila> ace: have a look at launchpad
<ace> and they don't exist in /dev
<ypsila> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ace> launchpad?
<ypsila> bugreports
<ace> ypsila: thanks
<ypsila> welcome
<ace> is launchpad.net for ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> ace: yes
<PhinnFort> ace: amongst other projects
<Jucato> ace: it's used by Ubuntu, but not only for Ubuntu. (Canonical is trying to market it to other open source projects as well)
<ypsila> moin Jucato
<Jucato> moin ypsila :)
<flyte__> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ypsila> Jucato: long time no see :-)
<Jucato> yeah. you've been gone quite a while. I, on the other, have nowhere to go :/
* PhinnFort prefers long time nausea
<ace> doesn't seem to be there
* Jucato will be back later
<ypsila> Jucato: have a good time
<Jucato> ace: feisty problems? try #ubuntu+1
<ace> ok
<ypsila> Jucato: thats the official one for feisty?
<Jucato> ypsila: for any upcoming release. (when feisty is released, it will be the channel for the next release)
<ypsila> Jucato: thx
<marius_> a god player like winamp for kubuntu?
<WuMingDao> marius_, like winamp: XMMS, good: Amarok
<ReTyPe> everytime i open a program from console i first get: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<marius_> and with streaming?
<marius_> for radio
<marius_> acc format
<draik> Does anybody here have an HP 3210 All-in-one?
<marius_> amarok not
<ypsila> draik: usb?
<Jucato> draik: HP 1350 PSC (Printer Scanner Copier) only here :(
<ypsila> hp4p
<WuMingDao> marius_, you'll probably need to install amarok-engines and play with gstreamer for streaming. I have zero experience so I cannot say for certain.
<marius_> and some program for broadcasting?
<marius_> like SAM broadcaster
<WuMingDao> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> !icecast
<marius_> no thnaks
<marius_> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marius_> better :D?
<WuMingDao> marius_, Google :)
<loler> noob question: I installed ubuntu and then repartitioned disk. autoconfiguration still thinks that disks are in previous order and configures grub badly. How can I fix it?
<WuMingDao> loler, partition *before* installing ???
<loler> only way? :(
<WuMingDao> !fix grub
<Irayo> Any way to get KSnapshot to activate on a keypress?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Irayo: PrintScreen key
<ypsila> WuMingDao: I thought repartinioning is possible with qtparted?
<WuMingDao> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Irayo> Jucato: :( now I feel stupid...
<ReTyPe> or gparted
<WuMingDao> *shrug* I don't play with the partitions after installing the OS
<ypsila> ReTyPe: I avoid using gnome whenever possible ;-)
<ReTyPe> gparted has it own livecd
<ypsila> usually I do not repartion after partioning
<draik> Sorry, ypsila and Jucato, visitor at the door.
<draik> ypsila: Yes, USB.
<ypsila> draik: no Problem
<draik> Jucato: By "here" what do you mean?
* Jucato forgot to mention USB too
<Jucato> draik: here, as in mine, at home :)
* ypsila does not like usb printers with kubuntu
<draik> Jucato: Just making sure you didn't mean as in "Kubuntu will only work with 1350..."
<elcuco> i assume no date for fiesty final ... right?
<Jucato> ypsila: mine works out of the box, except for the card reader
<Jucato> elcuco: April 19 still the *target* date
<ypsila> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<elcuco> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> !schedule | elcuco
<ubotu> elcuco: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> bah wrong one
<Jucato> !feisty | elcuco
<ubotu> elcuco: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<draik> I want to get the HP 3210.
<draik> But I also want to make sure that I can use many of its features
<draik> I don't want a paperweight printer
<ypsila> draik: have a look at the hardwaredatabase
<draik> ypsila: Got anything in english?
<ypsila> the link above is in german, but you should find something similar in english draik
<ypsila> draik: got no google? ;-)
<draik> 10-4
<soulrider> hi everyone
<mscheepers> Anyone have experience setting up Edgy to connect to  HP G85, shared from a WINXP machine?
<ypsila> moin soulrider
<soulrider> Jucato: have you noticed theres a frammar mistake in hte !schedule thing?
<Jucato> soulrider: hm?
<ypsila> mscheepers: I only share a printer via hub
<Arwen> !schedule
<Cebulon> hi
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Arwen> soulrider, what? sentence fragment? cmon, it's a factoid
<Jucato> soulrider: I don't see it.
<mscheepers> Thanks ypsila, are you running KDE or gnome?
<Cebulon> does someone know, how to get the "Buttons" for the virtuel Desktops back ??
<soulrider> should iy be FROM 18 months to 5 years?
<WuMingDao> soulrider, not if the support is only FOR 18 months
<soulrider> or for 18 months up to 5 years
<Jucato> soulrider: not all releases are supported for 5 years. only LTS
<soulrider> for 18 months to 5 years just doesnt sound 100% right to me =/
<Jucato> sounds fine to me
<soulrider> ok
<Jucato> Cebulon: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Desktop Preview and Pager
<Cebulon> Jucato: Thanks, I really didn't see that, i must have been blind
<Jucato> or panicking :)
<ypsila> can you recommend my a backup tool?
<Cebulon> Jucato: or typically male
<PF-Away> ypsila: keep?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> ypsila: funny you should ask... I'm looking for a backup tool/workflow/plan as well :)
<ypsila> PF-Away: thx
<PF-Away> yw
<Jucato> but my "needs" are probably too complex :(
<PF-Away> ypsila: it should come with kubuntu as default
<PF-Away> Jucato: rsync?
<ypsila> PF-Away: it was just a question in kubuntu-de
<binks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PF-Away> oh, ok
<Jucato> PF-Away: probably... I'm still researching... something KDE would be preferred :)
<PF-Away> Jucato: have you looked at kde-apps.org?
<Jucato> no not yet completely, because I'm still trying to put into text what I want :)
<PF-Away> :)
<PF-Away> that's often the hardest bit
<Jucato> I guess what I'm looking for is best described as a backup system + vcs :D
<WuMingDao> Jucato, have you looked at bacula ?
<PF-Away> :P
<WuMingDao> granted, its not KDE ...
<binks> anyone no how to get rid of the adept updater blob in fiesty with beryl
<nixternal> Jucato: bazaar and a cron job + 1 script
<Jucato> nixternal: I thought you'd be recommending some STL voodoo :D
<nixternal> hah, STL is garbage, Qt@FTW
<ypsila> :-D
<Jucato> bazaar... hm... might be a good "project" to work on
<yaccin> binks: use the official repo not the git-repo
<Jucato> nixternal: git is an option too... :)
<nixternal> Jucato: it is slower than SVN, but I try to support it as much as possible, and the latest release has gotten much better
<WuMingDao> binks, purge adept from your system. :) (I'm a big fan of getting rid of it)
<nixternal> ya, git is for kernel hackers
<Jucato> nixternal: beryl hackers. and some other projects moving to git too :)
<nixternal> hey hey now, Adept is getting better
<nixternal> git is pretty old isn't it?
<PF-Away> nixternal: how so?
<Jucato> nixternal: it's new
<PF-Away> git is made by the man himself
<binks> WuMingDao: how do i do that aptitude remove adept
<nixternal> PF-Away: mornfall and manchicken are rocking it out currently
<WuMingDao> IHMO, dselect walks all over adept
<PF-Away> therefore it must be good
<liam> binks why do you want to remove it?
<Jucato> nixternal: Linus made git to replace bitkeeper
<binks> yaccin: i did m8
<nixternal> Adept 3.0 I think is the next one, but that will probably be a feisty+1 release
<nixternal> Jucato: oh ya, I remember reading about that
<Jucato> WuMingDao: you should try the one on feisty. lots of changes and fixes
<nixternal> I have used it once
<manchicken> adept is rocking pretty hard.
<nixternal> see, I told you ;p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> biases :D
<nixternal> hehe
<yaccin> no need for adept
<WuMingDao> Jucato, as I've said before, I'm pretty old school still. Changing from dselect is something I'll only do if it is ever removed from Debian.
<yaccin> theres konqueror + apt-get on konsole
<yaccin> :P
<Jucato> manchicken: if only there was a way to hide/show that debtag thing than no one except geeks know how to use...
<binks> ok didnt want a war on adept just how to fix bug in kde/beryl where blob is in top l/h corner desktop
<ypsila> :-D
<PF-Away> yakuake + aptitude = pure pwnage
<nixternal> yaccin: how can Konqui download and install my packages?
<nixternal> ermm, nevermind
<yaccin> it cant but it can search
<nixternal> you download the .deb, right click and rock it out
<Jucato> PF-Away: now that I now you're using those 2, I'm going to stop using them now :P
<mike01gr> hi
<nixternal> Adept is good for people who don't want to touch the command line
<manchicken> I still don't care for the childish competition.
<PF-Away> Jucato: :P
<yaccin> i use konqueror for search and konsole for isntallation/upgrading/removal etc
<manchicken> Use  what you like.
<yaccin> apt://
<manchicken> I like adept.  It's a decent program.
<Jucato> manchicken: hehe :)
<yaccin> in konqueror
<Jucato> yaccin: single / :D
<yaccin> :)
<manchicken> Just quit bickering about it.
<yaccin> or just one / i dont remember :D
<yaccin> ol
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> ok
<mike01gr> i cant see streaming video on firefox ?
<PF-Away> manchicken: you got it wrong: "use what I like"
* Jucato goes for a while (no, this is not an away message)
<PF-Away> lol
<nixternal> yaccin: you just taught me something new with Konqui, hell I thought I knew all of the kio plugins
<PF-Away> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<PF-Away> :D :D :D
<yaccin> nixternal: :D
<Jucato> nixternal: you didn't know that? O.o
<nixternal> that is Jucato's fault though
* Jucato is shocked
<nixternal> no Jucato because you didn't tell me
<nixternal> ;p
<PF-Away> blame Jucato
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> nixternal: don't tell me you don't know man:/ as well? :P
<nixternal> dude, I have been going to package.ubuntu.com
* PF-Away with personal memo to self: Blame jucato
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> of course I know man:/ you have to when writing manpages
<Jucato> oh but apt:/ is a kubuntu-only kioslave :(
<yaccin> :)
<PF-Away> i can't have apt:/ in gentoo?
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> you can have poo:/ in gentoo! :p
* Jucato whacks PF-Away with a rubber cow before leaving
<binks> binks hates gentoo :0
<nixternal> haha
* PF-Away hates gentoo too, now, after 2 years with it
* PF-Away whacks a whackatuna
<PF-Away> man whacks wife, wife whacks kid, kid whacks dog, dog whacks cat, etc...
<binks> cat rew into tiger ate them all lol
<yaccin> bah gentoo
<binks> grew^
<PF-Away> :P
<ypsila> boah my admin just discovered audio streaming
<Arwen> lol
<ypsila> Arwen: that is n o t  funny
<Arwen> uh... the way you said it was
<PF-Away> :P
<ypsila> Arwen: that means he will not do his tax declaration that was planned for this weekend
<PF-Away> ypsila: and you have to do it for him?
<ypsila> it will take one week until he asks for another HD
<ypsila> PF-Away: i do not do any tax declarations for him since long time
<ypsila> thanks to the fact I do not have a wintendo :-)
<PF-Away> ypsila: maybe he isn't whacking you enough
<hendaus> somebody help me !!
<draik> Jucato: ypsila: I found a site that helps with printer choices for linux.
<BluesKaj> ypsila: for future refernce , I found this in the forums for setting the default browser in the CLI : 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'
<draik> How do we add the link to ubotu?
<PF-Away> draik: ubotu remember x is y
<hendaus> PF-Away,  wb
<PF-Away> ty
<hendaus> :)
<draik> uboty remember Printer is http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<draik> whoops
<draik> ubotu remember Printer is http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<PF-Away> maybe !remember
<PF-Away> !printer
<hendaus> i have a little question about my monitor,why my monitor doesnot switch to off if i make it 20 minutes?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fdoving> it's not public.
<PF-Away> fdoving: but it gets forwarded to the owner, doesn't it?
<draik> !remember
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remember - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !remember Printer is http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<draik> ! Printer is http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<draik> PF-Away: Yup, that did it
<fdoving> PF-Away: no idea, most messages directly to ubotu are forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<PF-Away> fdoving: ok
<fdoving> isn't !printing good enought?
<draik> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<PF-Away> draik: i think the mods have to update it manually
<fdoving> PF-Away, draik i can make changes, what's better with openprinting?
<draik> fdoving: I'm in the market for a new printer. The issue is that I don't like the printer I have now for me. I will be putting in on the network.
* PF-Away is just annoying.
<draik> fdoving: openprinting.org shows printers that work Perfectly, Mostly, Partially or Paperweights.
<fdoving> draik: so does http://linuxprinting.org
<draik> fdoving: Also, it has submissions from both users and labrats.
<endo602> can someone help me with a resolution problem
<endo602> ?
<fdoving> draik: so does linuxprinting.org (it's the same site)
<draik> fdoving: I'm sorry, I didn't notice linuxprinting on the list. That was the link that took me to linuxprinting.org
<endo602> the problem is that I modify xorg.conf to 1280x1024 but everytime i restart xserver it goes back to 1024x768
<draik> fdoving: disregard my submission. Thank you.
<fdoving> draik: ok. :)
<Yrkbi-bystander> endo602, paste the results of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<BluesKaj> ! resolution | endo602
<ubotu> endo602: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yrkbi-bystander> !pastebin | endo602
<ubotu> endo602: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ypsila> endo602: edgy or feisty? are you sure you are editing the right file?
<endo602> edgy
<endo602> im editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<draik> endo602: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg phigh
<endo602> ive done that
<endo602> and it doesnt change
<endo602> i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  is there an error on edgy about swtching off the monitor after 20 minutes?
<Yorokobi> hendaus, egdy never shut off my monitor, feisty does though (FWIW)
<hendaus> Yorokobi,  where is that option?
<Yorokobi> hendaus, I didn't change any options before/after upgrading. It simply started working.
<dec_> anyone know of a good c++ app that is like visual c++ ?
<fdoving> dec_: kdevelop maybe?
<ypsila> Yorokobi: :-D
<dec_> can't seem to get the hang of kdevelop
<hendaus> Yorokobi,  i need my monitor to switch off after 20 minutes,or what ever coz sometimes i was outside from home
* Yorokobi pushes the power button on his monitor to shut it off ... :D
<ypsila> grl
<ypsila> Yorokobi: stop that, otherwise my screen will get a beer shower
<dec_> anyone tried the new version of ubuntu that is out in beta
<Yorokobi> hehe
<hendaus> :(
<wsjunior> is there any way to make skype looks like the others qt apps? it seems uglier than any other qt app. it doesnt used to look this way..
<ypsila> Yorokobi: that's exactly the kind of answers I would have given
<ryanakca> Can I install ubuntu-desktop without having GNOME apps popping up in kmenu?
* ypsila never had gnome apps popping up
<ryanakca> ypsila: with ubuntu-desktop installed?
<ypsila> ryanakca: simply delete them?
<Yorokobi> ypsila, :) Its true for me, though. I push the little button and voila, its off.
<ryanakca> I delete them from kmenu, and then I can't access them in gnome... I'd have to make two seperate accounts for ubuntu and kubuntu
<ypsila> ryanakca: why should I ever fell installing ubuntu?
<ypsila> Yorokobi: for me too, I like simple and efficient solutions instead of spending hours on a technical solution
<BluesKaj> dec, yeah I tried feisty 7.04 , it broke my kernel badly ...couldn't even get back to the prompt so i had to reinstall edgy
<ypsila> ryanakca: for what purpose?
<ryanakca> ypsila: because if I delete the menu entry in kmenu, it's deleted in the gnome menu
<ypsila> ryanakca: why do you need gnome and kde I meant
<ryanakca> because... I feel like it?
<ypsila> ah
<ypsila> what a wonderful answer, but I never had gnome on any machine
* ryanakca hasn't used gnome in 2-3 years... want to see if it has come along
<ypsila> take kde and be happy
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I am happy with KDE
<ypsila> first time I saw gnome, was at the chemnitz linux fair - ugly ugly ugly
* ryanakca just runs apt-get
<Betzefer> sup guys any 1 need help ?
<Yorokobi> Wildblue, eh Starwatcher ? How's satellite for an Internet connection working out for you?
<Betzefer> any 1 know a slax chan around here ?
<ypsila> a what?
<ryanakca> #slackware
<andre_> italian ??
<Yorokobi> !it | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Betzefer>  slackware :That channel doesn't exist
<Betzefer> any other ideas ?
<ryanakca> ##slackware , sorry
<ypsila> Betzefer: google for it?
<ryanakca> Betzefer: /cs info ##slackware
<wolferine> can I get a good tutorial on understanding groups/users/permissions, in a samba environment, with examples?
<Betzefer> thanks guys
<ryanakca> wolferine: yes. I don't know where though :)
<ypsila> how helpless can one be?
<wolferine> ryanakca, you know a thing or two about it?
<ryanakca> umm... slightly
<ryanakca> I've messed around with it... haven't managed to get it working on feisty yet though
<wolferine> ryanakca, if I want to share a remote drive (on my server), I want to mount it, but if its another mount point on my system, i should just use ln?
<ryanakca> ah. No clue
<ryanakca> !samba | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ryanakca> I think that might be of some help
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> SWAT
<wolferine> doesnt work on my system
<ryanakca> no?
<wolferine> yes, no
<ryanakca> well, the links might be of some help.
<ryanakca> I dunno
* ryanakca brb
<wolferine> i think they are geared more towards a windows "help" guide
<Yorokobi> ryanakca, I think that, between wolferine and aaroncampbell, the content of each of those links can be quoted from memory. They've been struggling with samba for a few days now.
<BluesKaj> swat ain't for noobs ...it's written in bloody riddles and the nomenclature is for all intents and purposes unintelligable ,
<wolferine> Yorokobi, i did manage to resolve yesterdays issue
<Yorokobi> congratulation wolferine
<wolferine> seems that editing fstab, well, required more time for it to "kick-in"
<Yorokobi> *congratulations, even
<wolferine> as for my question before, I guess I just need to use ln?
<wolferine> for a local mount?
<ace> Hi all
<BluesKaj> By the time someone figures out what the swat instructions actually mean he's prolly got samba set up just by fooling with it  :)
<ryanakca> Yorokobi: lol, umm... using kubuntu... tried KControl?
* ryanakca guesses and heads to lunch
<aaroncampbell> Yorokobi: I'll second that
<ypsila> lunch? I will have dinner
* ryanakca wishes wolferine and aaroncampbell luck
<wolferine> thanks man
<ryanakca> I'll be back and try to help you later
<wolferine> ill get it soon
<wolferine> then ill be helping everyone :)
<aaroncampbell> although, I can get it working fine...just not with AND without authentication at the same time
<BluesKaj> what's the samba error aaroncampbell ?
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: no error really, I just want one share that requires authentication (like security=user), and one that does NOT (like security=share)
<Yorokobi> ryanakca, why would I use kcontrol?
<aaroncampbell> but since security is a global parameter, I can't seem to do both
<BluesKaj> bummer.. aaroncampbell, are you in an office LAN  ?
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<myTB|Tanuva> which graphical ftp client would you recommend?
<wolferine> myTB|Tanuva, filezilla
<aaroncampbell> myTB|Tanuva: I prefer Filezilla.
<NamShub> konqueror? :)
<BluesKaj> I had a suggestion , but security being an issue in your case,  then it wouldn't be advisable :)
<wolferine> :P
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm
<myTB|Tanuva> I searched for kbear but didnt find anything. didnt know theres a filezilla for linux .D
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: what exactly?
<wolferine> now you do :)
<myTB|Tanuva> yep
<abortd> you looking for a torrent program?
<aaroncampbell> myTB|Tanuva: it's pretty new to linux...I think Beta 7
<myTB|Tanuva> ah
<myTB|Tanuva> but beta doesnt mean something really bad on linux systems.... :)
<BluesKaj> it's a global cmnd i believe but here goes : 'sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/smbmount'
<abortd> myTB|Tanuva, you looking for torrent programs or p2p?
<myTB|Tanuva> ftp
<abortd> oh
<myTB|Tanuva> and btw aaroncampbell: its v3.0.0-beta6 actually :)
<abortd> what i do when i cant find software i just get the windows version
<myTB|Tanuva> depends on the software
<abortd> utorrent in wine is great
<aaroncampbell> myTB|Tanuva: in Feisty it's 3.0.0-Beta7
<myTB|Tanuva> why dont you just use ktorrent?
<abortd> ktorrent sucks
<BluesKaj> abortd: you have to look around for more repos that contain more pakgs , it's abit of work but rewarding
<abortd> but i run ubuntu not kub :P
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm.. its not in the edgy repos, downloading from the homepage
<abortd> ok off to work i go u all have fun
<aaroncampbell> myTB|Tanuva: if beta6 works, just use it.
<ypsila> ktorrent works
<aaroncampbell> at least...that's what I'd do
<myTB|Tanuva> lol... my beta6 (downloaded from the project site) just wants to update to beta7 - so I just let it do
<myTB|Tanuva> arr... I should work on using 'just' not too much times :D
<ypsila> maybe there are no alphas at all :-)
<myTB|Tanuva> or they dont get released to the public
<akrus> could someone tell me what's up with Synaptic if there're lots of icons missing? :o
<Hail_Spacecake> my internet conneciton is down
<Hail_Spacecake> so I had to download some .deb packages on another computer and transfer them
<Hail_Spacecake> rather than installing them with synaptic directly
<Hail_Spacecake> so now that I have them, how do I install them?
<ryanakca> Yorokobi: because it has a samba module
<ryanakca> or no, ypsila ^^
<ryanakca> or no, wolferine,
<ryanakca> who was it that needed help with samba?
<ryanakca> aaroncampbell and wolferine?
<ypsila> ryanakca: I didn't follow, there is a samba module I think, at least I have one installed
<Levo_75> Hai guys
<aaroncampbell> ryanakca: yes?
<ryanakca> ypsila: ignore that
<wolferine> ryanakca, ?
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: which part you're from?
<ryanakca> you were the two who have memorized the samba manual?
<ypsila> ryanakca: no problem, I use samba too
<Yorokobi> ryanakca, I don't use samba
* ryanakca got confused with the names
<ypsila> ryanakca: but I do not rembember ever having had problems with it
<wolferine> i didnt state that I memorized the manual
<wolferine> why though?
<ryanakca> nevermind
<aaroncampbell> ryanakca: Just went through a fair bit of trouble trying to make it do something it doesn't seem to do...but I set it up a lot in the process
<ryanakca> [12:45:50]  <Yorokobi> ryanakca, I think that, between wolferine and aaroncampbell, the content of each of those links can be quoted from memory. They've been struggling with samba for a few days now.
<ryanakca> [12:48:28]  <ryanakca> I'll be back and try to help you later
* ryanakca back
<Yorokobi> ryanakca, that was a By way of information
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: ??? still here?
<Pollywog> what do I need to install to use FISH in Konqueror, besides the kio stuff?
<ryanakca> oh, nevermind
<Pollywog> Edgy btw
<Hail_Spacecake> how do you install a bare .deb file?
<Hail_Spacecake> without synaptic?
<ryanakca> Pollywog: nothiing  idon't think...
<aaroncampbell> ryanakca: I just wanted one share that requires authentication (like security=user), and one that does NOT (like security=share)...but since security is a global parameter, I can't seem to do both
<ryanakca> Hail_Spacecake: dpkg -i foobar.deb
<Pollywog> ryanakca: thanks, I don't know why it is not working then
<ryanakca> Pollywog: hmm...
<Cebulon> Question, when will "Send File" be implemented in Kopete ?? (or do i need s.th. else)
<ryanakca> Pollywog: just a sec, I'll search
<ryanakca> Cebulon: it already is implemented.
<ryanakca> Chat window -> File ... somewheres
<ryanakca> iirc
* ryanakca might be wrong though
<Cebulon> ryanakca: its greyed out
<ryanakca> ah.. .hmm...
<Pollywog> okay I upgraded the kio packages, maybe now it will work
<ryanakca> Cebulon: just a sec, I'll get you a screenie
<Cebulon> ryanakca: BTW:its Chat window -> "Other Actions -> Send File"
<ryanakca> ah... different here
<ryanakca> Cebulon: Chat -> Contacts -> <Contact's name> -> Send file...
<Cebulon> ryanakca: Kopete 0.12.4 KDE 3.5.6
<ryanakca> Cebulon: kopete 0.12.4
<ryanakca> same here
<Cebulon> ryanakca: its greyed out / same for "Send E-Mail"
<neil__> Anyone know how I can burn a VIDEO_TS folder as a playable dvd video? I've just got tovid installed and working...
<ryanakca> Cebulon: what protocol? does it support send-file?
<wolferine> neil__, you want to use kmediafactory
<wolferine> that will make your menus
<neil__> Damn, can't do it in tovid? Just installed a hell load of dependencies so it works.
<wolferine> well, you can do it with tovid
<Cebulon> ryanakca: i donno, sorry, do i have to install sth else
<wolferine> but you can see it more with kmedia
<wolferine> let me grab the tutorial
<neil__> thanks wolferine
<splunge> I'm having trouble with the initial boot of a new install of edgy on a Dell Dimension 8200, it looks like the initramfs' /dev directory has no block devices, and I cannot modprobe piix nor ide_disk from busybox. Anyone know what the deal is?
<Cebulon> ryanakca: protocoll: u mean ICQ for ex.
<splunge> BTW, I'm a redhat user that's interested in switching, but I'm completely new to the ubuntu/debian world.
<Cebulon> splungs: i changed from redhat to kubuntu: its different but better, believe me
<ypsila> splunge: welcome to the club ;-)
<splunge> I've googled, checked faq's and known problems, etc. but not seen this exact problem described.
<wolferine> neil__, having to look in my history gve me a sec
<Yorokobi> splunge, this is for an install or a LiveCD ?
<neil__> no worries, much appreciated :)
<Cebulon> ryanakca: protocoll: u still there
<splunge> Yorokobi, I've installed this one. The LiveCD boots fine. The modules I mentioned above, that I think I need, was obtained by diffing what I see from lsmod on the LiveCD.
<splunge> Does the live CD boot from a different initramfs than the HD install?
<ryanakca> Cebulon: back, sorry, mom wanted me to wash the toilet
<ryanakca> Cebulon: MSN, ICQ, Jabber, AIM, etc
<nate_> whats the command for logging into root in the termanal ?
<ryanakca> !sudo | nate_
<ubotu> nate_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<splunge> nate_, if you want a root shell, try "sudo bash"
<ryanakca> or sudo -i
<Yorokobi> or sudo -s or sudo -i
<wolferine> sorry neil__ i cannot find it
<chuen> Hi. I'm getting the following error when trying to empty the trash can: Access denied to /home/haelen/.local/share/Trash/files/gnomad_install/gnomad2-2.8.10/doc-pak/AUTHORS.
<Cebulon> ryanakca: protocoll: it is ICQ
<neil__> wolferine : No worries, ill have a dig around
<chuen> Not sure why, or how to resolve it.
<ryanakca> Cebulon: does ICQ usually support file transfers?
<Hail_Spacecake> what's the difference between linux-headers-2.6.15-27 and linux-headers-2.6.15-27 -386?
<Cebulon> In windows and original ICQ it does (at least my daughter keeps telling me)
<Yorokobi> Hail_Spacecake, the first is a meta package, the second is an actual package
<ryanakca> Cebulon: /msg me your ICQ # and I'll see if it works here...
<Freddy2> hi
<splunge> so this boot problem has me flustered. If I boot recovery without changes, the first error I see is /init: 126 mountroot: not found.
<splunge> So I tried adding boot=local to the arglist in grub, so that init sources scripts/local, and that gets me farther..
<ryanakca> [13:28:55]  <kedge> ryanakca: ICQ file transfer is only in trunk
<ryanakca> [13:29:11]  <kedge> ryanakca: and will be in KDE4
<Yorokobi> Hail_Spacecake, I rescind my comment. "linux-headers-2.6.17-11 - Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.17" "linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386 - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on i386" They are two separate packages. What's the diff? I'm not sure ... -i386 may have 80x386 optimizations.
<ryanakca> Cebulon: ^^, sorry
<hanzz> omg... how can i activate two networks in one time with knetworkmanager?
<ryanakca> I know it works with the MSN protocol though...
<hanzz> sorry for little that i'm little bit rude...
<Hail_Spacecake> yorokobi: I'm trying to install ndiswrapper
<Cebulon> i read that in google
<Hail_Spacecake> and it says I need to make a link from one of those to /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<Hail_Spacecake> so which one should I use?
<Cebulon> ryanakca: actually, has it ever worked ??
<Yorokobi> Hail_Spacecake, which kernel are you using? (uname -r)
<Hail_Spacecake> 2.6.15-27-386
<splunge> but when adding boot=local on the arglist, I get to Waiting for root file system... until that times out, and I find myself with a /dev full of ttys etc. but no hda*.
<Yorokobi> Hail_Spacecake, then use the -i386 linux-headers package / location
<Hail_Spacecake> kk
<Yorokobi> splunge, have you tried boot=/dev/hda (or is that the grub default?)
<Cebulon> BTW, had s.o. problems with latest updates-> here kernel 2.6.20-14, it breaks X here
<Cebulon> missing kernel module for nvidia
<ryanakca> Cebulon: file transfer for msn in kopete?
<Yorokobi> boot=/dev/hda root=/dev/hda1 (assuming / is mounted on /dev/hda1)
<Cebulon> ryanakca: actually, has it ever worked ?? For ICQ ...
<ryanakca> dunno
* ryanakca has an ICQ account... but nobody on my user list :)
<splunge> Yorokobi, I think that the /dev/hdaN parameter would normally be root=/dev/hda1 (or in my case, root=/dev/hda5)
<Cebulon> ryanakca: did u get my number
<ryanakca> nope
<ryanakca> Pollywog: working?
<dwidmann> ugggh :( Seems like samba in feisty doesn't want to work
<Yorokobi> splunge, is grub using the MBR of /dev/hda ? If so boot=/dev/hda root=/dev/hda5 *should* work ... unless initramfs is hosed ...
<hanzz> ok.. so is here any way how can i use two network interfaces with knetworkmanager at the same time?
<Cebulon> ryanakca: 1413816
<ypsila> hanzz: to connect to two different networks or what do you mean?
<nate_> can anyone help me with this? "snes9x: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared objects" ?
<hanzz> ypsila: i have one interface for connection to the internet and one for LAN connection... a i want to have these two internfaces "up" at once
<hanzz> but in knetworkmanager i can only choose one of these two interfaces :)
<samandbeth> hey everyone
<Arwen> hello
<Levo_75> Hai
<splunge> Yorokobi, I tried root=/dev/hda5 boot=/dev/hda, and I get /init: .: Can't open scripts//dev/hda  -- based on my reading of the initramfs the boot param there is only used to source a script. That's why I tried boot=local, since scripts/local seemed to have the missing definition of mountroot()
<samandbeth> Can anyone answer a question for me?
<nate_> can anyone help me with this? "snes9x: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared objects" ?
<Arwen> nate_, do you have libstdc++5 installed?
<samandbeth> Everytime I download a Binary it opens in kate and won't let me save,
<ypsila> hanzz: I have one eth0 and one wireless, I used Kmenu, system settings, network as far as I remember
<nate_> i dont believe i do
<Arwen> install it
<leafw> I have just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty and I don't have a laptop battery icon on the systray. Anybody knows which app is actually running it?
<nate_> what command would i use ?
<Yorokobi> splunge, Its at this point that I would reinstall. I'm not familiar enough with the inner workings of initramfs to be able to suggest a fix
<Arwen> nate_, "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<hanzz> ypsila: i have feisty... and there is some change... i think
<hanzz> i updated to feisty yesterday
<nate_> k
<ypsila> hanzz: feisty -> ubuntu#1
<ypsila> ubuntu+1
<Arwen> nate_, if you got snes9x from Ubuntu's repositories, you should already have it, so that's an odd error
<Levo_75> What does feisty have over dapper drake?
<Yorokobi> Levo_75, newer versions of everything
<c1|freaky> Levo_75: bugfixes, newer versions, many improvements and so on :)
<liam> levo, it has an awesome name!
<ypsila> Yorokobi: and bugs you never dreamt of if you are unlucky
<Levo_75> Theh why am i using dapper drake?
<Arwen> Levo_75, new stuff....
<Yorokobi> ypsila, aye, ergo: beta
<Levo_75> Thanx liam
<ypsila> Levo_75: because your system is running!
<Arwen> Levo_75, because your CD was sent through shipit? or because you want Long Term Support?
<nate_> is used the apt-get install snes9x command to get snes express
<splunge> Yorokobi, I doubt the result would be different on a reinstall. This is a complete fresh install from the DVD. Is there an alternate install CD with a different initramfs, or is there a way to boot live and update the HD's kernel version using dpkg?
<Levo_75> I downloaded my cd and burned it to a disc
<samandbeth> does anyone know why when I get packages from the Ubuntu site, they say that I can't save because its a binary and may be corrupted?
<nate_> its downloading the files now though soo ill recheck and see
<Arwen> hmm... nate_ try this command "locate libstdcc++.so.5" after apt is done
<Arwen> see if it can find the missing file
<samandbeth> It's opening them all in Kate
<ypsila> Yorokobi: I do not understand that, why would I try some "experimental" when already stucking on stuff like nvidia or wlan?
<Yorokobi> splunge, there is an alternate install CD (and DVD?) ISO available
<ypsila> not knowing what a partition is ............
<splunge> I guess I could boot live, chroot to /dev/hda5, and try to update that partition's boot kernel with apt-get, right? Has anyone tried that?
<nate_> arwen that command you gaved me worked and the emulator is running fine, how do i install gamepads (usb)?
<Arwen> nate_, don't know
<Levo_75> http://ftw.generation.no/?n=1502
<Yorokobi> splunge, its worth a shot. I've never run into the problem you're having.
<splunge> Yorokobi, thanks a ton. I'm gonna try the chroot approach, then the CD approach. I'll report my results later just in case you're interested.
<Yorokobi> splunge, I'll probably be gone by then. I'm taking off on a short, 4 hour, road trip in 10 minutes :)
<liam> ypsila, what problems are you having with wlan?
<splunge> short == 4 hours?? heh I thought my commute was bad.
<Yorokobi> splunge, It beats the occasional 10 hour trips I've made
<liam> i cant even drive :)
<splunge> I think that's too big, and I'm from Texas.
<BluesKaj> someone has been trying to talk me into installing gentoo ....is it as difficult as they say , been using linux for a yr now
<pollyo> Hello
<Yorokobi> LA -> SLC == 10 hours non-stop
<pollyo> Hello
<liam> hello pollyo
<Yorokobi> anyway, bonum fortunam splunge
<bronze_1_9> BluesKaj: let your choice of Linux distro be guided by what you like to do with computers.
<splunge> Thanks, Yorokobi, flip off SCO headquarters for me while you're there.
<pollyo> Anyone know if they have a program like dvdshrink?  A friend of mine has that for backing up his DVD's under windows.
<Yorokobi> splunge, its on the way, I will do so.
<bronze_1_9> BluesKaj:  Are you into playing with computers to do computer stuff?
<Yorokobi> gladly
<nate_> does anyone know how to install usb gamepads in kbuntu ?
<pollyo> nate_: Isn't there a package for gamepads?
<BluesKaj> bronze_1_9:  sort of , I'm retired with time on my hands and trying learn as much as i can as i go along I guess
<nate_> i was looking in the repos and couldnt find any
<bronze_1_9> BluesKaj: is there something specific you want to get done or have your system do?
<pollyo> Anyone know of a site like partpoker.com that will work with linux?
<BluesKaj> well, right now i'd like to get my ATI IXP sound card spdif digital out working in kubuntu ...it works fine in windows
<liam> should do pollyp
<pollyo> liam: What do you mean?
<bronze_1_9> BluesKaj: heh, well ,thats probably equal in both ubuntu and grntoo. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I suspect it's the crappy ATI support that's the cause
<sivaji> what is the difference betwenn apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<pollyo> sivaji: I **think** that update checks for updates while upgrade actually upgrades the packages that you have installed.
<sivaji> thank u pollyo
<pollyo> sivaji: Have you tried the the man page for apt-get?
<wolferine> when I do this: ln -s /media/hda5/FTP FTP/ (in my ~), I have to cd into FTP/FTP to access the files, can I do it so that I just have to cd FTP ?
<pollyo> sivaji: Open up a Konsole window and type "man apt-get" it will explain the different options.
<ace> hi all
<wolferine> hey ace
<pollyo> Anyone know an online poker site that works with linux?  Something like partypoker or fulltiltpoker?
<ace> what packages do i need to compile a kde theme?
<sivaji> sometime i get error report that process for  system / file / media  protocol died unexpectedly i cant open any file or directory if i get this
<wolferine> ace are any working?
<wolferine> or its not setup at al?
<wolferine> all*
<ace> i want to install a style from kde-look on a fresh install of feisty
<wolferine> and you can configure themes though right?
<ace> yea
<nate_> could some one help me get my ps3 controllers to work in kubuntu(ps3)
<ace> i need to know the dev packages i need to install
<ace> you can use a ps3 controller in linux?
<ace> sounds fun
<wolferine> well use Synaptic to install it
<wolferine> or whatever the KDE version of it is
<ace> but which packages?
<nate_> ya i got linux installed on my ps3 :o
<wolferine> do a search on theme
<wolferine> ace, i am a bit suprised its not already on there
<pollyo> nate_: Are they bltooth controllers?
<ace> oh is it, i thought you had to install it
<nate_> they are
<ace> oh right, i was wondering how you can get a ps3 controller plugged into a computer
<nate_> but im using the usb cord
<wolferine> when I do this: ln -s /media/hda5/FTP FTP/ (in my ~), I have to cd into FTP/FTP to access the files, can I do it so that I just have to cd FTP ?
<ant_ipop> can someone check this log and tell me why my system freezes ? (while downloading this happens!) http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8971/
<nate_> :(
<wolferine> ant_ipop, where did that output come from?
<ant_ipop> wolferine: thats syslog from ksystemlogviewer or whatever
<wolferine> 1717	06.04.2007 20:05:13 localhost kdm_greet[5363]  Internal error: memory corruption detected
<wolferine> that maybe?
<wolferine> run memtest
<ant_ipop> yup, that means my ram is damaged ?
<wolferine> i am not memtest
<ant_ipop> how long should i run this memtest ?
<wolferine> so I cannot tell you
<wolferine> ant_ipop, just run it
<PhinnFort> ant_ipop: at least one session
<PhinnFort> ant_ipop: i'd let it run overnight if I where you
<ant_ipop> isnt this a endless test ?
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> but it does do 100% of your system
<wolferine> then it re-cycles
<ant_ipop> can the ram be damaged when i set wrong values in bios ?
<wolferine> ant_ipop, try the test first
<wolferine> then come back
<ant_ipop> 1 hour ?
<wolferine> im sure it will be the issue
<wolferine> 100%
<wolferine> run it until 100%
<ant_ipop> ok, see you later guys
<nate_> lost
<wolferine> when I do this: ln -s /media/hda5/FTP FTP/ (in my ~), I have to cd into FTP/FTP to access the files, can I do it so that I just have to cd FTP ?
<x3m-tux> hi
<henry_> hello
<x3m-tux> have som equestions abaut laptop
<henry_> sorry not much of expert ther but my laptop loaded no problem
<x3m-tux> english  or what language you talk?
<henry_> English
<x3m-tux> ok i have one Thinkpad T42 running on kubuntu 7.04
<nrg88> does anyone know how to create diff files? (for a patch)
<henry_> I am still running 6.1-
<x3m-tux> ok
<PhinnFort> !feisty | x3m-tux
<ubotu> x3m-tux: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<x3m-tux> im searching for some one ho can X well
<henry_> i dont know much about new languages but old diff under pdp11 was just run with two input files and 4rd file came out
<x3m-tux> ok i have monitor problems here :-(
<henry_> yes I know beta is out but my connection was slow in bioondocs
<x3m-tux> i have beta
<henry_> does it work well for you >>>>
<x3m-tux> yes al are running on my laptop ..at least to 99%
<henry_> very good to hear I will love that
<x3m-tux> i have laptop and blutooth and al runs well
<x3m-tux> only problems whit the tft
<henry_> I was programmer back in 1990
<henry_> asm mostly
<x3m-tux> ok and you ended that work
<henry_> yes retired now did some old work on defense info system back in 1968
<x3m-tux> the thing whit my tft problem is thet the tft emulate 1024x768 in real it's 800x600
<henry_> retired in 100-
<henry_> 1990
<x3m-tux> ok and you are from?
<henry_> was working for company called Tektronix
* PhinnFort wonders what kind of interview this is
<henry_> Beaverton Or then now full time RVer
<x3m-tux> ok
<PhinnFort> the only ASM i know, is what I've learnt from playing droidbattles
<x3m-tux> i need find some other forum
<CELSO> mineiro ola
<henry_> I knew ASM for IBM 350 PDP11 etc
<mineiro> ol
<CELSO> tc de onde
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<henry_> any knowledge of inner workings is useful
<mineiro> lx
<PhinnFort> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hyper_ch> !question | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CELSO> estou no brasil curitiba
<mineiro> porreiro
<PhinnFort> !droidbattles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about droidbattles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  thanx,but i download a .rm file and cannot open with kaffeine
<PhinnFort> !info droidbattles
<ubotu> droidbattles: A game of programming battle droids. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 302 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<mineiro> anybody here suceceed in installing smc2862w-g in feisty?
<mineiro> its an usb wifi dongle
<henry_> I need to leave goodby
<CELSO> conhece bem os comandos do kde 3.5
<tuco> Hi all I need helo with Beryl
<PhinnFort> bye
<mineiro> no,  a primeira vez q instalei o kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CELSO> estou trabalhando numa rede onde meu acesso a internet esta bloqueado, sabe alguma maneira de tentar burlar o sistema
<hyper_ch> hendaus: you tried vlc?
<mineiro> nop
<laurent_> hello there
<hyper_ch> !por | CELSO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about por - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !br | CELSO
<ubotu> CELSO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CELSO> ok
<laurent_> I've found a bug that is related to my sd card reader, under kubuntu 7.04 beta.
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  yes i have vlc, but always when i want to open it with kaffeine
<PhinnFort> ubotu is a language genius
<PhinnFort> laurent_: elaborate?
<laurent_> The bug is inexistant with kernel 2.6.20-12 but appears in relaese 2.6.20-13 and 2.6.20-14
<laurent_> the chipset is:
<PhinnFort> laurent_: what happens?
<laurent_> her ... something like I/O error
<hyper_ch> hendaus: right-click it and select alternative app for opening
<laurent_> bad block
<PhinnFort> laurent_: sure it isn't a bad block?;)
<laurent_> no because I'm currently under 2.6.20-12 and it just works...
<PhinnFort> hm
<PhinnFort> bugs.launchpad.net
<laurent_> ok
<laurent_> I was wondering where to go to report it ! :)
<mscheepers> anyone know how to connect to a printer that has been shared from a WINXP machine?
<laurent_> I've got another little bug...
<Arwen> mscheepers, samba
<tuco> Folks I need help with Beryl please.
<PhinnFort> laurent_: remember to search first
<PhinnFort> !beryl | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> tuco, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects or just ask
<laurent_> Since last 7.04beta update the boot process is freezed.
<hyper_ch> !question | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  xine message from kaffeine --> A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: cook.so
<laurent_> ok I'll check at bug.launcgpaad
<PhinnFort> !printer | mscheepers
<ubotu> mscheepers: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hyper_ch> hendaus: did you rigth-click and tried open with vlc?
<dec_> where can i get the new version of ubunut 7 and install from edgy
<mineiro> anybody here suceceed in installing smc2862w-g (usb wireless card) in feisty? ive been trying with no sucess..
<apokryphos> dec_: /msg ubotu feisty
<PhinnFort> !repeat | mineiro
<ubotu> mineiro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  yes it opens with vlc, but how should i make all to open with vlc?
<mineiro> ok,sorry
<PhinnFort> mineiro: what exactly is the problem
<hyper_ch> hendaus: but it didn't play it?
<dec_> what do you mean by msg ubuntu feisty
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  why
<PhinnFort> !feisty | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<tuco> This ask to ask makes no sense really. I asked for help no? Ah well Ubotu is having the Easter moods :-)
<canYOUhelp> ok memcheck is at 45% no errors yet. i need a helping hand configuring bios-ram-settings: its 2x Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512
<mscheepers> ubotu - Thanks!
<ubotu> thanks! is <alias> thanks - added by bimberi on 2006-11-10 04:34:55
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  i plyed it with vlc
<PhinnFort> mscheepers: he's a bot;)
<hyper_ch> hendaus: so it works with vlc?
<dec_> can i install the beta from edgy
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  but the icon is kaffeine
<tuco> I have been looking at the wiki and stuff, but I have no idea where to start to install Beryl.
<hyper_ch> hendaus: then close and open it and say always to open with vlc
<mineiro> i found some guides in forums, using ndiswrapper, and i can install the smc driver throught ndiswrapper, but it seems it isnt recognizing the device
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  ok where is the option always to open it with vlc?
<hyper_ch> hendaus: dunno, have not kde installed
<mineiro> id like to add that in kinfo center, the usb device is not listed
<hyper_ch> but right click it and select vlc and very likely there's some kind of check box that you can assign .rm files permanently to vlc
<hendaus> hyper_ch,  lol
<dec_> anyone know how to install the beta 7 from within edgy
<hyper_ch> dec_: beta 7?
<dec_> beta of feisty
<hyper_ch> dec_: open your sources.list
<hyper_ch> dec_: replace edgy by feisty
<hyper_ch> dec_: update the sources and do a dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> dec_: but depending on what you have done on your system you may break it
<dec_> how do you update the sources
<PhinnFort> dec_: please see the topic, it's a nice tool to do it for you
<PhinnFort> dec_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<hyper_ch> dec_: if you have enough place you could parallel install it
<magenspueler> hi...
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  do u have kde installed/
<PhinnFort> hendaus: yeah
<PhinnFort> hendaus: how?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i have a .rm file and it doesnot open with kaffeine but with vlc
<PhinnFort> hendaus: well, maybe VLC uses a newer version of libavifile or whatever codec thingy Xine uses
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  is there a way to open with kaffeine?
<Arwen> hendaus, your .rm file opens in vlc? amazing....
<PhinnFort> hendaus: probably not
<hendaus> yes it opens with vlc
<hendaus> but everytime when i click the file it opens with kaffeine
<hyper_ch> Arwen: vlc plays just about everything... I was surprised the other day that it played quicktime 8 or 9 videos
<PhinnFort> hendaus: hit alt+f2 and type "kcontrol"
<PhinnFort> search for "file asso"
<hendaus> ok
<Arwen> hyper_ch, bah, quicktime's been reverse engineered since forever, my vlc doesn't play on2vp6...
<malik> hi can any one tell mehow to access floppy in kubuntu?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  done, then
<hyper_ch> Arwen: I couldn't play it at university as an older quicktime version is installed there
<Arwen> huh
<hendaus> PF-Away,  now what can i do
<hendaus> lol
* hendaus is waiting :>
<malik__> how do i access floppy drive ?........it shows in /media directory but i cant read floppies thru it..............can any1 help?
<scheuri> I added my main user (which is sudoer) to a new group...after logout/login sudo says the main user is not sudoer anymore and this user is only in two groups left...may someone be so kind to help me restore the "normal" situation
<Arwen> scheuri, boot to single user/recovery mode and edit /etc/group
<x3m-tux> hello dudes :-)
<scheuri> Arwen: thanks...that would be init 1, right? but point is...what is default in /etc/group for the first user made during installation...
<Arwen> scheuri, group admin
<Arwen> make sure at least 1 person is in group admin
<x3m-tux> hawe some here one T42 ????
<scheuri> Arwen: ah I see....okay...thanks...may you be so kind to confirm that this very first user made during installation should also be in a lot other groups?
<x3m-tux> is there some more help forums up????
<sue__> hi can any one help with a You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/store problem on viewing the contents of my second drive
<scheuri> x3m-tux: I have a T42 running 6.06
<gigabytes> hello
<gigabytes> I feel like adept is very slow
<sue__> anyone?
<x3m-tux> scheuri and it have Ati M7 also??
<Arwen> scheuri, yes, it should also be in plugdev, dialout, audio, etc etc
<gigabytes> is there the plan to speed up the adept GUI?
<sue__> anyone help at all?
<scheuri> Arwen: may you print out your "id" of your main user here? or is there any confidential stuff in there?
<scheuri> x3m-tux: sorry...that I dont know...but I thought it is an ATI
<comlag> wut up
<Arwen> scheuri, let's see, the list is - admin, scanner, plugdev, lpadmin, dialout, cdrom, floppy, tape, dip, adm
<Arwen> scheuri, uids are generated starting at 1000
<comlag> i need some help guys
<sue__> so no one helps here?
<x3m-tux> sue__ you ned make permissons then maby shown /dev/cd and so on works fine?
<comlag> kinda unrelated to kubuntu thou the #ubuntu guys just kept telling me to not logon thru root
<kay> it takes like 2 seconds of holding down keys for them to register, anyone know why?
<scheuri> Arwen: yes, my user is 1000 actually...:)...just messed up the groups by adding the group vboxusers....dont know how I actually managed to do this
<comlag> im trying to fix my root logon to gnome
<comlag> i get this error
<Arwen> scheuri, hmm, me neither
<comlag> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<comlag> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "root"
<comlag> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<comlag> /etc/profile: 20: [[: not found
<comlag> stdin: is not a tty
<comlag> No window managers found!
<scheuri> Arwen: many thanks for your help
<sue__> sorry im i day old to linux....... i have mounted my second ntfs drive but it wont let me in says the above
<comlag> any of u guys know hwo to fix this?
<scheuri> x3m-tux: what is your exact problem with the T42?
<x3m-tux> the tft
<scheuri> x3m-tux: oh...I see...hmmm...mine actually worked out of the box....1024x768
<x3m-tux> and normal fonts??
<scheuri> x3m-tux: well, yes...
<scheuri> x3m-tux: at least I'd consider them normal...
<sue__> tux ?????
<x3m-tux> i have baad fonts
<scheuri> x3m-tux: what are you running? 6.10?
<x3m-tux> :-)
<sue__> tux any ideas on how to get round this?
<BluesKaj> sue__:  no boot menu ?
<kay> any help?
<scheuri> okay...single user time for me now...;)
<sue__> what?
<x3m-tux> sue__you need change permissions..im not shore if the shown comand works on kubunto..in SuSE it did
<sue__> so how do i do it?
<x3m-tux> sue__ in shell i wrote  shown /user/dev/cd  and so on ...
<BluesKaj> x3m-tux: don't give Suse cmnds in kubuntu , they not he same baseOS
<sue__> okay wait.....
<BluesKaj> they're not the same base OS
<x3m-tux> BluesKaj ok sorry
<sue__> so whats 'so on'
<x3m-tux> one told me it's not same compands in kubuntu sorry
<x3m-tux> the dude whit same laptop is gone :-(
<trond> Adept-updater keeps telling me that there is a new distribution version available. But when I try to upgrade is states "Could not download relase announcement. Please check that your internet connection is active". I am running kubuntu feisty. IS there a way to do this with apt from the terminal?
<x3m-tux> i have BIG problems whit Thinkpad T42 here
<BluesKaj> (k)ubuntu is based on debian
<Mena> !hardwaremonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwaremonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> Need hardware monitor Plz ..What is the name of the app wich enable it ?
<BluesKaj> !distro-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<Kubuntero> hi
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<trond> Blueskaj: I am running feisty :)
<x3m-tux> can please some help me out here?
<Mena> Thanks any way ...
<BluesKaj> oops sorry trond...check with the ppl at #kubuntu+1
<Mena> x3m-tux
<kay>  it takes like 2 seconds of holding down keys for them to register, anyone know why?
<x3m-tux> i have instaled and sitt here 2 days soon
<BluesKaj> or #ubuntu+1
<x3m-tux> any one more ho hawe T42 here??
<Mena> Thanks..Bye
<x3m-tux> howe i can wrire reed private here?????
<x3m-tux> write
<x3m-tux> soon i giwe up here
<BluesKaj> x3m-tux:  register your nick : /msg nickserv register "nick"
<knubbe-> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<myTB|Tanuva> f*... I've accidentally removed myself from the sudoers group and now it doesnt let me sudo myself into it again (logically...) - any way to fix this except doing it as root from a live system?
<x3m-tux> ok
<x3m-tux> BluesKaj dident work :-(
<x3m-tux>  [Error]  scheuri: No such nick/channel.
<scheuri> uh?
<x3m-tux> scheuri hello again
<scheuri> Arwen: just wanted to thank you again...it worked...had to use live cd though and chroot into my HD...:)
<zours> I've removed a lot of packages recently, and now I can't type any accents. I can view and copy/paste them though. Any idea which package(s) could be responsible for that?
<kkerwin> What's the name of the qt development libraries package?
<x3m-tux> scheuri can you plase tell me little more abaut your T42?
<scheuri> kkerwin: try to search for -dev packages
<kkerwin> scheuri: Thank you.
<scheuri> x3m-tux: there is not much to say...got it from my employer...:)
<myTB|Tanuva> zours: change your keyboard layout to a accent-supporting one
<x3m-tux> and it's not running XP ??
<scheuri> x3m-tux: I installed 6.06 without any troubles...even WLAN and Bluetooth running
<scheuri> x3m-tux: heavens no...no windows
<x3m-tux> scheuri al runs fine for me to onlt the TFT whas is baad
<RavenTux> What will be the final kernel version for Feisty??
<scheuri> x3m-tux: I am afraid...but xorg was never one of my strenghts...either it runs or...I can not help too much and need to google myself
<NightBird> RavenTux: it will be delicious
<scheuri> RavenTux: 2.6.20.x
<scheuri> RavenTux: probably 2.6.20.4
<inteliwasp> what is the command to do the disk check that happens after 30 boots?
<RavenTux> :)  thanks
<x3m-tux> scheuri it's not charpe and i have works 2 dayd whit it here
<scheuri> charpe?
<RavenTux> I'm running 2.6.20.5 on the beta
<x3m-tux> yes ..fonts are not charpe
<scheuri> RavenTux: ah well, okay...:)
<scheuri> x3m-tux: ah, you mean sharp....well...as I said...I am afraid I cannot help too much with xorg
<RavenTux> scheuri: I built it myself
<scheuri> x3m-tux: tried to google for "t42 xorg ubuntu" on google?
<myTB|Tanuva> f*... I've accidentally removed myself from the sudoers group and now it doesnt let me sudo myself into it again (logically...) - any way to fix this except doing it as root from a live system?
<soulrider> inteliwasp: fsck but i think you may have issues if the partitions ar emounted
<kkerwin> scheuri: Searching for -dev packages gives nearly 2000 results. qt-dev gives 5, none of which are it. Any ideas?
<x3m-tux> scheuri i  hawe been happy to get copy of your X conf :-)
<scheuri> myTB|Tanuva: LOL...did that just a minute ago...;)
<scheuri> kkerwin: if none of the 5 is what you seek...then...I am sorry
<soulrider> i dont think you can add yourself back without a live CD :P
<myTB|Tanuva> scheuri: so thats the only solution.. sh*, cant reboot now...
<x3m-tux> scheuri i hawe read al from google
<soulrider> kkerwin: whata re you trying to do ?
<scheuri> myTB|Tanuva: well, I did remove myself from sudoers from a installed box and had to start a live CD...
<inteliwasp> soulrider: is there a way to make it run? the last time it ran, it saw errors but i was not able to read them before it rebooted
<kkerwin> soulrider: I am just looking for the standard QT development libraries, prefarably in an easy-to-use debian file.
<scheuri> x3m-tux: then I am sorry...I cant help
<x3m-tux> scheuri okey thank's anyway
<scheuri> kkerwin: well...wait...have you also looked for "libqt" stuff?
<scheuri> kkerwin: I have WAAAYYY more than only 5 dev-packages for QT here
<soulrider> inteliwasp: just open a console and type fsck, but i htink you might wanna do it from a live CD, AFAIK its not a good diea to do it on mounted partitions, but i could be wrong
<x3m-tux> scheuri no pixels are missing in your fonts then..then i got some hope here
<inteliwasp> soulrider: thanks
<kkerwin> scheuri: No, I haven't tried "libqt".
<scheuri> x3m-tux: no there are no missing pixels...it is fine for me
<myTB|Tanuva> soulrider: no, its not a good idea :)
<inteliwasp> soulrider: can i do it from resue mode?
<soulrider> inteliwasp: im not on ubuntu right now, but let me make a quick search
<scheuri> kkerwin: I have quite a lot dev-packages for qt here...
<kkerwin> scheuri: My searches were "-dev" (2000) and "qt-dev" (5) hits.
<scheuri> kkerwin: try "sudo aptitude search dev | grep qt" on the CLI
<soulrider> inteliwasp: sorry, i meant kkerwin
<myTB|Tanuva> inteliwasp: the partition you want to check must be unmounted
<kay>  it takes like 2 seconds of holding down keys for them to register, anyone know why?
<soulrider> inteliwasp: im not sure, but maybe
<x3m-tux> scheuri i have needed se one x conf
<myTB|Tanuva> oops..
<scheuri> x3m-tux: my T42 is at work...not with me...and I am not at work until monday...sorry
<soulrider> kkerwin: are you gonna make apps or just compile ?
<scheuri> no actualy tuesday
<kkerwin> scheuri: Found it, thanks.
<kkerwin> soulrider: Compile.
<scheuri> kkerwin: welcome
<x3m-tux> scheuri ok saad news
<scheuri> x3m-tux: I am really sorry
<soulrider> kkerwin: try installing libqt3-dev
<soulrider> !info libqt3-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt3-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<x3m-tux> schueri i hope some other hawe same laptop
<soulrider> err, that might not be the name
<kkerwin> soulrider: Yep. That's the one's I'm grabbing: libqt3-mt-dev.
<soulrider> ahh
<kkerwin> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<soulrider> that might solve it. What are you compiling? there might be a deb package around
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<x3m-tux> some more ho hawe one T42 here??
<soulrider> x3m-tux: whats that? :P
<kkerwin> soulrider: XPertMud.
<kkerwin> soulrider: Couldn't find a deb package for edgy, had to grab an SVN.
<x3m-tux> soulrider Thinkpad T42 :-))
<scheuri> okay...thanks again to all and see you
<loguser1> can any one help me with uck. ubuntu customization kit. iam getting the following errors while remastering an .iso http://pastebin.ca/427409
<x3m-tux> no more then
<x3m-tux> no one hawe one ide ??
<x3m-tux> abaut one T42 and the TFT
<lolote> allo all
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolferine> what do I need for SWAT to run?
<wolferine> i have installed it
<Arwen> wolferine, remote admin of samba
<x3m-tux> swap
<wolferine> but then I cannot access it
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: have what?
<Arwen> that's about it
<wolferine> Arwen, is that a package?
<Lynoure> R52 here, but thinkpads normally have ide, yes.
<Lynoure> at least the bit older ones.
<hunshad> edwe<
<hunshad> wewe
<Arwen> wolferine, swat? yes
<x3m-tux> Lynoure hi
<wolferine> Arwen, I think your confused by my question
<Arwen> oh, what do you need for swat to run? ah.... hmm
<Arwen> sorry, I misread it
<wolferine> its usually at localhost:901 ?
<Arwen> wolferine, dunno, try it
<myTB|Tanuva> wolferine: same here...
<wolferine> myTB|Tanuva, ?
<myTB|Tanuva> installed & cant access
<wolferine> ah
<loguser1> can any one help me with uck. ubuntu customization kit. iam getting the following errors while remastering an .iso http://pastebin.ca/427409
<ace> Hi all
<wolferine> you add xinetd?
<ace> can someone help me setup my mouse
<ace> it isn't detected properly in K7.04 beta
<myTB|Tanuva> wolferine: add? where/what?
<ace> xev shows that buttons that used to be 8 and 9 in xev now do the same thing as buttons 2 and 3
<wolferine> let me see if I can get it
<wolferine> then ill tell you
<x3m-tux> lynoure i have problems whit my THinkpad T42..fonts have baad pixels
<myTB|Tanuva> okay
<ace> xev says that button 2 is pressed when really its button 8 thats pressed, the edgy used to detect it properly
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: What do you mean with bad pixels? If blurriness, often it happens as the result of a non-ideal resolution
<x3m-tux> Lynoure it's like missing some smal parts off the text
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: can you put a picture up somewhere?
<lordofheat> not a screenshot! :)
<x3m-tux> Lyynoure then i need search for some place where i can do it
<wolferine> myTB|Tanuva, that works
<wolferine> add that package
<wolferine> and you need to consult this page for the swat setup in xinetd
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: you didn't answer my questions asked earlier :-)
<wolferine> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch10_:_Windows,_Linux,_and_Samba
<ypsila> are you shy?
<x3m-tux> Lanoure it looks like laptop TFT is showing 1024x768 and in real it is 800x600
<Lynoure> x33m-tux: you mean the resolution is 800x600 though the screen supports 1024x768, or something else?
<x3m-tux> Lynoure aand in x conf it says generate 1024
<x3m-tux> Lynoure and kubuntu found this TFT 800x600
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: what if you try to change the resolution from kubuntu?
<x3m-tux> Lynoure and generate 1024x768
<myTB|Tanuva> wolferine: ah.. okay, Ill take a look :)
<x3m-tux> Lunoure then i cant se nothing
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: no, had kaffeine in fullscreen mode :D
<wolferine> k
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: the screen goes black?
<x3m-tux> no the picture goes so baad i can't se nothing
<wolferine> how can I logoff SWAT/change users (I wasnt able to login as root to start) ?
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: hard to tell what's wrong without seeing how it does bad...
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: but I cant find a question of yours...
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: I only wanted to know which part of germany you do come from
<x3m-tux> Lynoure you can se some thing is there but not what
* ypsila is nosy
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: how do u know I'm from germany? Lower Saxony.. :)
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: sorry, I do not understand what you mean..
<x3m-tux> im from Sweden :-)
<lordofheat> Is there a way I can use ubuntu machine as a router with fair bandwidth sharing?
<myTB|Tanuva> ah sweden... large lakes great for canoes... :D
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: blde frage!
<myTB|Tanuva> myTB?
<myTB|Tanuva> oder warum?
<ypsila> whois?
<myTB|Tanuva> ah
<myTB|Tanuva> klar
<ypsila> ;-)
<myTB|Tanuva> :D
<x3m-tux> Lynoure i hawe made 3 instals to day here
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: have you been to chemnitz?
<myTB|Tanuva> nope
<hyper_ch> sweden - blonde attractive girls...
<ypsila> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events/chemnitzer-linux-tage-2007
<x3m-tux> sweden is nice and good only to mutch off some thing
<ypsila> hyper_ch: we need more blondes for the booths!
<Lynoure> x3m-tux: Still, I cannot help without knowing how it breaks. Get that image of the problem up there and I bet someone can (gotta go)
<x3m-tux> Lynoure ok al the best to you
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: linking html files with kate wasnt a good idea... :/
<lordofheat> Is there a way I can use ubuntu machine as a router with fair bandwidth sharing?
<lordofheat> noone knows how?
<hyper_ch> myTB|Tanuva: why not? ^^
<ypsila> kate?
<x3m-tux> no one can help so soon i install home made XP here
<hyper_ch> lordofheat: with two nics that shouldn't be a problem
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: ???
<myTB|Tanuva> hyper_ch: because kub now opens every link with kate instead of firefox
<hyper_ch> but isn't it great to see directly the source? ^^
<x3m-tux> daaam no one on this planet hawe one T42
<myTB|Tanuva> sure it is
<lordofheat> hyper_ch: and what else?
<lordofheat> I have 2 nics
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: kmenu, systemsettings, first line standard programs or so
<myTB|Tanuva> yep
<myTB|Tanuva> was too lazy to change it back...
<myTB|Tanuva> :D
<x3m-tux> can some tell me howe i write in reed here ??????
<hyper_ch> lordofheat: maybe this here? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<x3m-tux> hal
<ypsila> x3m-tux: ??? can you ask a question?
<myTB|Tanuva> x3m-tux: whats reed?
<x3m-tux> when i want write to one person here
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: I guess he means highlights
<lordofheat> myTB|Tanuva: I think he meant red :)
<qsu> ypsila: it was not realy busy overthere
<myTB|Tanuva> Oo
<x3m-tux> ypsila ask what???
<ypsila> x3m-tux: which client do you use?
<ramiro82> alguien habla espaol?
<ypsila> ramiro82:
<hyper_ch> !es | ramiro82
<ubotu> ramiro82: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ypsila> !spanish
<x3m-tux> ypsila client for what??
<lordofheat> hyper_ch: that's what I was searching for, thx
<ramiro82> tankio
<ypsila> x3m-tux: what was your question? how to type in red colour?
<hyper_ch> lordofheat: well, I don't know what then to equally distribute the bandwidth but if it doesn't say in there it's at least a beginning :)
<x3m-tux> yes when i wnat send to one person here so it's easier to see
<ypsila> x3m-tux: what irc client do you use?
<x3m-tux> K client
<hunshad> hey all
<ypsila> h?
<myTB|Tanuva> type the first few letters of the nikc and press TAB
<myTB|Tanuva> x3m-tux:
<hunshad> which game do you like play
<ypsila> x3m-tux: type the first letters of the nick + tab
<x3m-tux> konverastion im using
<hunshad> can downlaod a video game in konsole
<x3m-tux> ypsila: I GOT IT
<x3m-tux> ypsila: thank's
<myTB|Tanuva> x3m-tux: told you that a few lines upper... :P
<ypsila> x3m-tux: but over here your are not red, because I use opera :-P
<hunshad> can downlaod a video game in konsole
<x3m-tux> myTB|Tanuva: danke shn
<myTB|Tanuva> :D
<x3m-tux> ypsila: okey ..i hope to get my problem solved here
<x3m-tux> ypsila: or i need instal home made Xp to night
<x3m-tux> Lynoure: still up?
<ypsila> x3m-tux: what is your problem, i didnt follow
<x3m-tux> ypsila: it's that i hawe baad fonts
<ypsila> x3m-tux: in general or only some programs?
<x3m-tux> ypsila: kubuntu mess it up
<ypsila> x3m-tux: no, the fault sits in front of the monitor
<x3m-tux> ypsila:  in general
<lordofheat_> x3m-tux: maybe this will help... http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ypsila> x3m-tux: what did you do last?
<ypsila> moin TheInfinity
<x3m-tux> ypsila: i hawe made 3 istals to day and trayd out al..thanks i test that one the link
<aldin> i've installed kde-core and my menu icons are small. how can i increase its size like in kubuntu-desktop menues?
<ypsila> x3m-tux: that does not explain anything, and is worthless as an answer
<x3m-tux> aldin: it's easy
<pollyo> Hello
<ypsila> aldin: kcontrol?
<pollyo> Anyone know of a poker site like partypoker that will work on linux?
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=Kicker+Hacks
<aldin> x3m-tux: can u tell me which config file is for me
<ypsila> .oO
<x3m-tux> aldin go to system settings
<aldin> x3m-tux: "start" menu icons
<aldin> not the Desktop ones...
<x3m-tux> aldin KDE and system settings you have al stuff
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: It's called the K-Menu :)
<aldin> x3m-tux: i think i've found
<aldin> x3m-tux: just sec
<x3m-tux> ypsila: okey i hawe told it manny times
<pollyo> Anyone know a linux equivalent to the windows dvdshirnk program?
<aldin> x3m-tux: nope
<ypsila> x3m-tux: I did not follow everything, I'm jumping between several chans
<aldin> thats not the catch
<Arwen> pollyo, k9dvd
<x3m-tux> ypsila the TFT fejks 1024x768
<Arwen> pollyo, acidrip too
<ypsila> x3m-tux: but as apparently nobody else had an answer I doubt I will have one
<pollyo> Arwen: k9dvd that different from k9copy?
<Arwen> pollyo, k9copy *
<x3m-tux> aldin: need to bee there
<Arwen> sorry, I got my names wrong
* ypsila will look for a bed noe
<ypsila> now
<myTB|Tanuva> good luck :D
<aldin> x3m-tux: i 've maximized them (32)
<aldin> x3m-tux: but nothing happens
<x3m-tux> aldin ok
<pollyo> Arwen:  Anything work as fast as dvdshirnk?  I tried k9copy and it cut out one or two scense from the dvd.
<Arwen> pollyo, dunno, DVD Shrink runs very well in wine though
<aldin> the menu (games, interent etc) stays tiny
<pollyo> Arwen: I'm tired of my nephew coming over and destroying my dvd's.
<x3m-tux> aldin: you applyed settings??
<aldin> x3m-tux: yes
<aldin> x3m-tux: perhaps i should logout?
<Arwen> pollyo, well, throw the nephew out of the house? *duh*
<pollyo> Arwen: LOL
<x3m-tux> aldin: strange i look brb
<ypsila> pollyo: put them on a shelve at 2.20m
<pollyo> ypsila: : Then the shelve and the DVD's would get destroyed.
<aldin> x3m-tux: i will upload pic to show u...
<pollyo> <grin>
<kill_> how can I tell apt to download several packages during 'apt-get update' to retrieve files concurrently?
<jhutchins> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<x3m-tux> aldin: i founfd it
<pollyo> Arwen: Is it common for k9copy to miss scenes?
<Arwen> dunno, I don't use it
<x3m-tux> right klick on the meny
<drew> hoe do i run my current sesion as root?
<pollyo> Arwen: Ok
<pollyo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dell190_> do anyone know how to restore Amarok... it dissappeared :S
<ypsila> boah
<ypsila> dell190: alt f2 amarok
<drew> okay how do i move a file INTO the root folder
<lordofheat> dell190_: sudo apt-get install amarok
<ypsila> dell190_: or kill
<myTB|Tanuva> rofl ypsi
<pollyo> Arwen: Do you know how the speed of dvdshrink is under wine?
<Dragonhorse> how can I tell apt to download several packages concurrently during 'apt-get update'?
<jhutchins> pollyo: Sorry, I thought ubotu knew someting more about that.  No, k9copy shouldn't have dropped scenes, but I don't know it that well.  What I've done has been to manually extract and re-comrpess stuff.
<Arwen> pollyo, same as in Windows
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: what?
<knapper> Hey guys, I'm about to reformat, what am I forgetting to backup?
<myTB|Tanuva> slightly upset... ;)
<jhutchins> pollyo: I'm pretty sure there are some other native-linux alternatives though.
<aldin> i will repeat my question: i've installed kde-core and my menu icons are small. how can i increase its size like in kubuntu-desktop menues?
<pollyo> jhutchins: Thank you.
<dell190_> anyone know how long it will take to download ?
<myTB|Tanuva> pollyo: it wont be as fast as under windows
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: ???
<dell190_> or how big it is
<aldin> this is screenshot http://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/448677824_2f560408e0_o.png
<pollyo> myTB|Tanuva: OK.
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: your reaction to dells question
<pollyo> I have a dual boot system.  I guess I can drop to windows if I need to.
<drew> whats the !sudo command to move a file to apt?
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: no, I thought it disappered, which is not "having deleted"
<lordofheat> dell190_: go to adept(KDE) or synaptic(gnome) and see for yourself ho big it is :)
<myTB|Tanuva> yep
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: Did you try the link I suggested?
<aldin> SSJ_GZ: sorry didnt see
<aldin> just sec
<dell190_> is it possible to set up a dedicated webserver using Kubuntu or would i need another linux distro
<aldin> can u post it again
<aldin> SSJ_GZ: ?
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: we had several questions about "this or that disappears", "how to remove thist or that"
<Arwen> dell190, yes, you can, but a dedicated server distro is probably a better idea
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=Kicker+Hacks
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: usually I do 1st level support on #kubuntu-de
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: Specifically, the MenuEntryHeight stuff
<oleg> Hi, I got new Ipod Nano, and it no longer works, although my old one still works. Any way to fix that?
<aldin> SSJ_GZ: just sec i will explore a bit, thx man
<lordofheat> oleg, is it running ubuntu? :)
<dell190_> Arwen: what distro would you recommend?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Like maybe the ubuntu 6.06 LTS server disk?
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: np - good luck!
<Arwen> jhutchins, yes.... or maybe something else?
<Arwen> dell190_, dunno, ask other people
<lordofheat> dell190_: google LAMP
<pollyo> Is there a linux distribution that will turn an old computer into a fileserver for cheap?
<drew> ughgh in need to move a file to the root folder!
<oleg> lordofheat: My ipod? No. My computer? Yes
<drew> whats the command?
<lordofheat> pollyo, yes, damn small linux
<pollyo> I was thinking about putting a SATA controller and a few 750gig drives into an old machine so that I can keep my data files on it.
<ypsila> drew: whats your problem? moving or copying?
<pollyo> lordofheat: I'll have to check that out.
<lordofheat> oleg: it's obviously ipod problem :)
<oleg> lordofheat: works on windows or mac
<pollyo> lordofheat: Does DSL have samba and the tools I would need to make it a file server?
<oleg> lordofheat: Which makes it OS problem
<jhutchins> dell190_: A lot of people recommend Centos, but when I looked at it it didn't support the hardware I needed while Fedora did.
<ypsila> drew: cp or mv
<lordofheat> pollyo, yes
<pollyo> lordofheat: Ok.  Thanks.  I'll start looking into it.
<lordofheat> pollyo, it even has apt :)
<drew> sorry i lagged can you repeat that?
<jhutchins> dell190_: Fedora's really desktop focused these days, and you don't get )any( support for running it as a server.
<pollyo> lordofheat: I didn't realize that it supported apt.  Is it debian based?
<lordofheat> pollyo, yes, stripped down debian
<drew> ypsila: Im trying to move the Beryl source files to apts
* ypsila geht jetzt mal ein Bett kaufen = I will buy a bed now
<dell190_> Ok, thankx
<ypsila> drew: why that?
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: so u dont have one yet... bit late to buy one he? :D
<pollyo> drew: Are you using fiesty?I saw somethings for beryl in feisty.
<drew> no,
<nate_> does anyone know how to get usb gamepads to work in kbuntu(ps3)?
<jhutchins> dell190_: Fedora doesn't do backports, has a very short lifecycle.
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: I do have one, but I would like to have a new one, and as I got some time tomorrow, I will check availability tonight ;-)
<kb3ocf^> Hello, I just got compiz.. I can see it in /bin and stuff.. but uh, this maybe silly, but, now what?
<myTB|Tanuva> ah :D
<jhutchins> dell190_: Mandriva does backports, but doesn't get much testing as a server.  You have to be willing to solve problems with it, but I don't think any worse than the problems you need to solve in ubuntu.
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: even if I wouldn't own a bed, there would always be some guy willing to share his with me :-P
<dell190_> jhutchins: what distro would work best as a server
<myTB|Tanuva> hehe
<ypsila> debian
<jhutchins> dell190_: My next build will probably be Ubuntu LTS.
<myTB|Tanuva> but finding such is an art
<jhutchins> dell190_: Debian is probably the best answer.
<ypsila> jhutchins: are you crazy? gnome?
<maloco> yes
<jhutchins> ypsila: No gnome.  No X - it's a server.
<nate_> does anyone know how to get usb gamepads to work in kbuntu(ps3)?
<myTB|Tanuva> arr I really need to get myself into the sudoers group again, cant add swat to the inetd config file...
<ypsila> jhutchins: the answer ist still: debian
<dell190_> Debian is good?  ive heard people say its horrible
<kb3ocf^> I'm runing Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy) and I need help getting Compiz to work.. I just went through the instructions on http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/compiz-repository/ and I went through Apt-get and got Compiz (it is now ON my system, I can see 'compiz' in /bin/) but my question is, now what do I do? I'd like to make it the default Window manager (?) but I can't seem to find any instructions on it, anyone wanna help? =3
<ypsila> dell190: test it, and then decide
<jhutchins> dell190_: You will hear people say every distribution is horrible.
<peanutb> I think ubuntu is easier to use on the server. its much more stable than debian in my experience.
<skarface> my screen is blanking after a very short interval, but I have no screensaver enabled and the power saving is set for 45 minutes. is there anywhere else to check>?
<drew> i onyl have dapper, I am installing beyrl but i cant move it to the apts folder!
<jhutchins> dell190_: Ubuntu is easier to set up, but if you're going to be doing a server you're going to be up to your elbows in text configuartion files anyway.
<ypsila> drew: beryl is not for dapper, as far as I know!
<aldin> SSJ_GZ: THX a lot!!! before http://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/448677824_2f560408e0_o.png after http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/448688194_94242a0896_o.png
<lordofheat> can I somehow stop the first apt-get, download something with the second apt-get, then resume the first?
<ypsila> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dell190_> i forgot to say thats it is an older PC too lol
<SSJ_GZ> aldin: Great - you're welcome =)
<drew> no, moving the tars to apts folde
<jhutchins> dell190_: THere is a #ubuntu-server channel, but it doesn't get much traffic.
<drew> i need to move the tarballs to the apts folder
<drew> ass root
<drew> as*
<myTB|Tanuva> jhutchins: but if you know where all these config files are, every standart-conformist distro is possible
<maloco> ubuntu is good!!
<jhutchins> dell190_: The fact that there's a server install CD and a channel at least indicates that somebody's trying.
<ypsila> drew: I guess that will not help much!
<aldin> btw, as there is pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org pro textual "pastes" is there any "ubuntu" powered photo "paster" ?
<lordofheat> can I somehow stop the first apt-get, download something with the second apt-get, then resume the first?
<jhutchins> myTB|Tanuva: Things are done differently in debian-branch distros than they are in RPM-branch distros.
<ypsila> lordofheat: repeating a question will not help
<lordofheat> ypsila: ok :)
<drew> No i just wnat to move it for when i upgrade later
<ypsila> rpm *kreisch*
<ace> hi all
<ypsila> drew: useless
<ace> In Feisty Fawn, Anyone know how to turn off the zooming thing in kubuntu, i HATE IT!!! its the most annoying thing ever when your browsing for something
<aldin> lordofheat: didi u try CTRL + C on first apt
<nate_> hello again ^
<drew> oh
<maloco> ha, you is crazy?
<myTB|Tanuva> jhutchins: sure... but apt is the way better packman anyway :D
<maloco> tome
<ypsila> ace: feisty -> ubuntu+1
<lordofheat> aldin: and then I will lose the progress
<maloco> deb
<maloco> rpm
<jhutchins> myTB|Tanuva: I disagree, but in any case, Fedora is definitely anti-server, and Mandriva just doesn't have much of a server community.
<maloco> .run
<maloco> rpm -ivh
<aldin> lordofheat: yes, but ur download will continue form same pint where it was interrupted
<jhutchins> myTB|Tanuva: commercial SuSE, Centos, and RHEL are all server-focused
<lordofheat> r'u sure bout that?
<drew> how do i see what version im running?
<maloco> cube saurbraten
<maloco> yes
<jhutchins> drew: cat /etc/release
<ace> ypsila: i went there and they told me to come here!!!
<aldin> lordofheat: yes, cause apt uses wget as download manager
<myTB|Tanuva> jhutchins: but I cant understand why one would want to run suse on a server...
<ypsila> drew: what version of what?
<drew> kubuntu
<jhutchins> myTB|Tanuva: They have a server version, but I wouldn't run it.
<drew> i think i upgraded i dont remember
<ypsila> ace: nice way to say, we do not know anything about your problem
<maloco> bill gates is ...
<skarface> my screen is blanking after a very short interval, but I have no screensaver enabled and the power saving is set for 45 minutes. is there anywhere else to check?
<maloco> no
<aldin> lordofheat:  u can find ur packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ypsila> drew: uname -r
<ace> yea we need kubuntu+1
<ace> common someone make it
<myTB|Tanuva> jhutchins: (k)ubuntu is (after suse and a short time with gentoo) the _best_ distro I've seen
<lordofheat> aldin, k, thnx
<aldin> lordofheat: or in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<jhutchins> drew: Look at Help/About KDE in any kde app.
<maloco> :-)
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: 5
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: 5?
<ypsila> jhutchins: kde version ist not kubuntu version!
<drew> darn its dapper
<jhutchins> ypsila: Correct, but niether is kernel.
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: gib mir 5! kennst nicht
<myTB|Tanuva> achso, doch kenn ich. kam mir aber grad nicht in den sinn :)
<ypsila> jhutchins: but a kernel indicates more about a distribution than the kde version
<N6REJ> afternoon all
<ypsila> moin N6REJ
<maloco> bziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nate_> could some one plz help me with getting my ps3 controllers to work in snes9x (kubuntu)
<drew> look for a patch
* N6REJ 0_^
<jhutchins> ypsila: Try this: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nate_> idk where to find a patch ^
<maloco> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<nate_> i get this when i go to button configs "
<nate_> Pad 1: /dev/js0
<nate_> No such file or directory
<ypsila> jhutchins: I do   k n o w  what I am running ober here!
<jhutchins> drew: Sorry, it's lsb-release (there should have been a link to /etc/release, but there isn't).
<myTB|Tanuva> maloco: did you try to scare us?
<drew> im downloading edgy
<jhutchins> ypsila: I know you do, which is why you'll see that that's such a good way to determine it for someone who DOESN'T know.
<jhutchins> ypsila: kernels do get backported, don't they?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: feel like helping me tackle a couple of issues?
<myTB|Tanuva> jhutchins: but the kernel is the _real_ linux
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Fire away, that's what I'm here for.
<BluesKaj> hiyas jhutchins, N6REJ
<jhutchins> myTB|Tanuva: Right, but it won't tell you what relaese you're running.
<ypsila> jhutchins: sorry, but sometimes I'm just bored about what people dare to ask in a kubuntu channel compared to a debian
<jhutchins> ypsila: Yeah, with debian kernel version means more.
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: might come from that kub is a linux-newbie distro as it says on the homepage and debian is only recommended to experts
<ypsila> jhutchins: and sometimes I do not really realize what I learnt about linux whithin some months
<N6REJ> jhutchins: k, still having SOME issues with samba.  smb4k sees all the shares but won't let me mount them.  My goal is to have folders on the clients that are the same as the server, ie. if I save my music to /home/mp3 or whatever, its actually saving it on the server.  Like windows "map" commands.
<N6REJ> heya BluesKaj
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: its the most perfect newbie distribution I ever saw, and I'm absolutely happy with it, and all my "daus" too
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I have two servers, a samba server and an NT4 server.  I mount the shares from them via fstab, using a machine account on each box.
<jhutchins> The NT4 server acts as a domain master, and provides the login server for both of them, but that's not necessary.
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: same here, I've learnt nothing about the *system* Im running while using yast, but doing the same in kub was a really new experience :D
<N6REJ> jhutchins: that sounds fine.  The servers purpose is a file server so anything in the home dir can be shared as far as I'm concerned.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I have wins server active in samba just as an FYI
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: on the other hand, it took me several years to get into "understanding" linux, reading a lot of books, getting no support from anybody, and I'm pretty proud to be where I am at my age!
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I mount the shares as root, then for instance I do ln -s /server/Documments/<username> /home/<username>/Documents
<jhutchins> N6REJ: /server/Documents being one of the mount points.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: how do you mount it in fstab?
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: thats what Im doing at the moment... but learning linux and c++ at the same time is damn hard (or time consuming...) :D
<jhutchins> (Actually, it's /server/data/Documents...)
<jhutchins> //cavern/Data /cavern/data smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/auth.cavern.wolfsden,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: I'm 45 ;-)
<myTB|Tanuva> 17 here :)
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: see the difference? I could be your mum
<jhutchins> N6REJ: /etc/samba/auth.cavern.wolfsden contains three lines, username = <name> \ domain = <DOMAIN> \ password = <password>
<jhutchins> N6REJ: You can also put the username, domain, and password in fstab.
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: yep. and theres so much to learn out there...
<N6REJ> the /etc/samba is that client or server side?
<oicu812> can u switch to k from gnome without reboot
<jhutchins> N6REJ: This is for the clients.
<N6REJ> k
<ypsila> myTB|Tanuva: so may I invite you to join #kubuntu-de?
<myTB|Tanuva> oicu812: simply re-login
<myTB|Tanuva> ypsila: Im there since a few minutes yet :D
<ypsila> ah
<myTB|Tanuva> oicu812: after installing it ;)
<oicu812> ya, i think i may only have gnome
<dell190> Whats another good media player other than Amarox.. it keeps sayin xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers
<N6REJ> jhutchins: how do I verify what the domain is?  everything is "nat".  Or should I burn a domain name I have?
<oicu812> i got all my xine codecs yesterday\
<oicu812> works great now
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Here's one of my shares from the samba server: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14275/
<jhutchins> N6REJ: The SMB/Windows domain is WINS, not IP.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Doesn't really matter what it is, I think the default is "WORKGROUP", but I would make it something meaningful to you.
<N6REJ> OH ok, "OFFICE" is what I use.
* N6REJ darn sound keeps turning off :(
<pollyo> Do they have an official how-to on setting up Samba on kubuntu?
<pollyo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gdiebel> uh: /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon seems to not be working. I type 'sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon status' and get no output. same with  .. restart
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Here's a working global section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14276/
<dell190> do anyone know how to fix that error
<jhutchins> Note that all of those scripts are probably unnecessary.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: ^
<fdoving> gdiebel: works for me.
<jhutchins> dell190_: Do you have the xine amarok engine installed?
<BluesKaj> Swat is totally useless to most noobs ...the lingo assumes one knows what the terminology means..by the time one learns what the terms mean samba will prolly be working from just fooling around with it :)
<jhutchins> dell190_: amarok-xine, should have been pulled when you installed amarok.
<dell190> yes
<dell190> i even reinstalled Amarok, and it still don't work
<jhutchins> dell190_: You probably want amarok-engines, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins libvisual-0.4-plugins, and the xine extra codecs.
<BluesKaj> smb4k works ..it isn't too difficult to get going
<jhutchins> dell190_: libxine-extracodecs for mp3 support
<jhutchins> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<trond> I tend to get this error from all X-apps run from a gnome-terminal. All programs launches ok however. X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<trond>   Major opcode:  145
<trond>   Minor opcode:  3
<trond>   Resource id:  0x0
<trond> Failed to open device
<trond> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 157
<trond>   Major opcode:  145
<trond>   Minor opcode:  3
<trond>   Resource id:  0x0
<trond> Failed to open device
<N6REJ> jhutchins: here's what I currently have.
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14278/
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | trond
<ubotu> trond: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Do me a favor: grep -v # /etc/samba/smb.conf and post that instead (no comments)
<oicu812> i dont see the k desktop environment in the addons
<jhutchins> trond: Probably just the wacom support.
<oicu812> its not preinstalled?
<jhutchins> oicu812: kubuntu-desktop (I think)
<jhutchins> oicu812: What addons?
<nate_> is there anyone out their running ubuntu/kubuntu on ps3?
<oicu812> add/remove applications
<hendaus> somebody help me!
<SeanTater> hendaus: state your issue
<BluesKaj> nate, I'm sure you cann...what other specs ?
<jhutchins> It's just a different front-end.
<jhutchins> <wrong tab, sorry>
<johey> Hi!
<hendaus> SeanTater,  do u have kde?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14279/
<SeanTater> hendaus: Yes.
<N6REJ> brb, gotta restart session :(
<jjnickerson> for some reason, im stuck on metacity and cant switch the manager over to beryl
<nate_> no one knows how to set up gamepads in kubuntu? :(
<jjnickerson> can anybody help?
<hendaus> SeanTater,  i search about 20 files on amule and till now no one seeding
<johey> When trying to set up a program to start when my camera is plugged in, i just get a popup message like it cannot find /. What can I do about it?
<BluesKaj> hendaus: use ktorrent
<hitmanWilly> jjnickerson, do you have compositing enabled?
<hendaus> SeanTater, is there an accelerating thing
<jjnickerson> set to auto
<hitmanWilly> jjnickerson, in xorg.conf
<SeanTater> hendaus: Unfortunately, I do not use Amule.
<SeanTater> hendaus: Is it a frontend to Bittorrent?
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  the movies that are ed2k on amule , i cant found it on .torrent
<SeanTater> gtg
<hendaus> SeanTater,  no its ed2k
<BluesKaj> hendaus:  they'll take forever to DL in that case
<hendaus> lol
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  so there is no way to make it fastly?
<jhutchins> jjnickerson: #ubuntu-effects might help
<nate_> is there anyone out their running ubuntu/kubuntu on ps3?
<N6REJ> back
<N6REJ> jhutchins: had to totally reboot :(
<jhutchins> Ok, what seems to be the problem then?
<BluesKaj> you have to search a lot of torrent sites , get the firefox torrent extension addon
<jjnickerson> nothing is doing it, every time i go to switch maanger, all the windows have a small spasm and then it goes right back to metacity
<nate_> for anyone out their who uses emulators how did you set up your gamepads/install drivers?????
<hendaus> BluesKaj, can u tell me where to search torrents?
<ypsila> hendaus: ktorrent?
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  firefox addon,where is this?
<N6REJ> hendaus: click "tools --> addons" in FF and it will take you there.
<BluesKaj> open firefox browser, tools/addons/get extensions
<hendaus> ypsila, i search from amule old movies but on torrentscannot found anyone of them
<N6REJ> jhutchins: did you get my pastebin?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Yes.
<N6REJ> k
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Is it doing what you want it to do?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there any way on the command line for me to unzip a large number of .7z compressed files to one folder?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I haven't gotten past making the additions to smb.conf.  Now I need to make the auth file.
<Arwen> dettoaltrimenti, yes, install p7zip-full
<N6REJ> I only have 2 users I need to worry about.
<Arwen> dettoaltrimenti, then do "for i in *.7z ; do 7z x -o<folderpathfull> $i"
<dettoaltrimenti> thank you very much arwen
<dell190> where do i find the "Audio Drivers"?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: so I'm assuming that the auth file needs to look like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14280/
<dell190> both Kaffeine and Amarok don;t work  :(
<N6REJ> jhutchins: no, is the short answer, I can see the shares using smb4k, but can't do anything with them.  I haven't tried sense I changed music.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: works in windows though at least for reading, let me try writing.
<jhutchins> dell190: /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/sound/
<Arwen> linux sucks!
* Arwen ducks
<N6REJ> jhutchins: writing doesn't work.  Says "cannot create the \\Driftwood\troy\smb.conf file  make sure that the path and filename are correct.
* PF-Away hastily pulls up his flamethrower
<PF-Away> apple sucks!
<Arwen> lol
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Is that the auth file from fstab?
* PF-Away violently starts his flamethrower, which engulfs Arwen in orange madness
<N6REJ> jhutchins: mmmmmmmm no
<jhutchins> N6REJ: What auth file?
<PF-Away> Arwen: apple hates me
<realbt> has anyone experienced problems with adept not loading the dist-upgrade tool trying to go from edgy to feisty?
<Arwen> PF-Away, lol
<N6REJ> jhutchins: the one you said to make?
<cox377> can anyone recommend a good app for rar files, basically... i am looking for very similar functionality than winrar
<jhutchins> realbt: Check in #ubuntu+1
<N6REJ> jhutchins: for fstab
<PF-Away> Arwen: itunes 7 is incompatible with amarok networkwise, and the ipod firmware is encrypted, so i can't put ipodlinux on it
<N6REJ> jhutchins: apparently according to samba there are no write privileges currently.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I don't know if that will work.  I mount the shares using an username/password for each machine, not each user.
<Arwen> PF-Away, hmm.... tried qtfairuse6?
<PF-Away> Arwen: i mean network sharing
<Arwen> oh wait, ipods? nvm
<N6REJ> jhutchins: ok.  I don't know, I'm just trying to get this silly thing to work.
<PF-Away> Arwen: the #amarok-people said apple did it on purpose
<Arwen> probably
<Arwen> they like being anti-competitive and then blaming MS for it
<[RIP] d3jake> heh, that's Apple for ya ;)
<PF-Away> i think they want to pretend being a monopoly
<N6REJ> ok, I think what you did for music will solve the problem.
<hitmanWilly> apple and M$ are two sides of the same coin
<N6REJ> cause I just created a file in /music
<jhutchins> N6REJ: So I just have one user in the auth file, and mine has for instance user = wolfsden - each line has a space-seperated definition.
<N6REJ> k
<BluesKaj> apple , extremely proprietary in their product policies
<PF-Away> at least apple follows open standards
<PF-Away> XML, OpenGL, etc.
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PF-Away> quiet...
<PF-Away> but i have a problem when i shut down my computer
<PF-Away> the progress bar is not working very well
<N6REJ> jhutchins: like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281/
<PF-Away> it takes several seconds to come up, and then jumps right down to ~10% and my computer turns off
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Just like that.
<nosrednaekim> PF-Away: eh... don't worry about it
<PF-Away> nosrednaekim: i like to worry;)
<PF-Away> is it a known fault?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: ok, great.  fyi, reading and writing to /home/music works great now in windows.  Let me try nix.
<jhutchins> This means ALL shares that use that auth file will be accessed from the server as user troy.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: perfect
<iosbilario> hello friends
<nosrednaekim> PF-Away: it happens to me...I just tured off the splash so it wouldn't bother me
<PF-Away> nosrednaekim: well, i rarely see the shutdown, but i just noticed yesterday
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<PF-Away> booting up is rather okay, though
<jhutchins> PF-Away: The timing of the start-up and shut-down progress bars is not real anyway.
<PF-Away> jhutchins: but I would like it to at least show something about how far it had gone
<PF-Away> like 10% of shutdown scripts finished = 10% of the bar left
<jhutchins> PF-Away: The only way to really do that is to allow the verbose display and know what it means.
<PF-Away> jhutchins: that's another thing i'm wondering about. is it possible to get verbose without alt+f7 (or whatever)
<PF-Away> ?
<jhutchins> PF-Away: The progress bar, like I said, doesn't actually measure anything.
<PF-Away> i know some distros have f2
<N6REJ> jhutchins: sweet! I just copied all my mp3's to the server!
<jhutchins> PF-Away: Yeah, like nosrednaekim said, turn off splash.
<nosrednaekim> that turns off the boot and the shutdown splash
<PF-Away> jhutchins: in gentoo, the fbsplash had icons for the different scripts, along with a status bar
<PF-Away> really nifty
<PF-Away> :D
<nosrednaekim> well.... thats gentoo...
* PF-Away won't turn of splash
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Advanced project:  Have amarok use a common database on the server instead of individual databases on each workstation.
<PF-Away> i just got a gfxboot-patched grub
<N6REJ> jhutchins: yes, thats what I want!  All music goes on the file server.
<jhutchins> PF-Away: True about gentoo, but it's still not actually indicating progress, it's simulating it.
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: how about using ampache?
<PF-Away> jhutchins: well, i could see how many scripts who where finished
<PF-Away> that's progress for me
* PF-Away is spoiled
<nosrednaekim> by gentoo? I thought that anybody who went to gentoo stayed there..
<jhutchins> PF-Away: As long as you _think_ it means something, you're happy.
<PF-Away> nosrednaekim: i ran away after two years;)
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Actually, most have abandoned ship.
<PF-Away> jhutchins: i'm actually quite pleased with the boot up progress bar, it isn't very much off
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: "I need to do real work with my computer, not spend all my $@@#$ time compiling updates!"
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: My feelings exactly
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Pretty much everybody's.
<jhutchins> It got old.
<PF-Away> i was also tired of not being able to just let it compile overnight
<nosrednaekim> I wish you could get .deb packages with really good ops...:-P
<PF-Away> it was sometimes one broken compile in one of the early packages
<PF-Away> nosrednaekim: if the gentoo kde-herd jumped ship to kubuntu, i would be very pleased
<PF-Away> ;)
<jhutchins> We are off-topic again.
<PF-Away> sorry...
<nosrednaekim> I would love to have a repo  with all packages compiled with 2-core support
<nosrednaekim> and 64bit
<nosrednaekim> and all ops turned on...
<PF-Away> :D
<hendaus> PF-Away,  on amule i am downloading 20 movies and until now noone seeding?
<PF-Away> hendaus: wtf do you use amule, then?;)
<PF-Away> from what I read in the papers, all the big guys use bittorrent nowadays
<nosrednaekim> isn't that what amule is?
<hendaus> PF-Away,  yes las week i download 10 movies from amule, but old movies and now there are 20 movies and no one seeding
<PF-Away> is amule bittorrent?
<hendaus> no
<hendaus> amule are ed2k
<hendaus> and bittorrent are .torrent
<hendaus> remember when i told u when i click on an ed2k link it shows a message that says follow?
<PF-Away> yeah
<PF-Away> it works now, does it?
<hendaus> PF-Away,  can u block this message?
<hendaus> yes it works
<PF-Away> hendaus: i don't think it's possible to remove that message
<PF-Away> but you can ask politely in #kde
<PF-Away> ;)
<jhutchins> hendaus: Really, really off topic.
<hendaus> PF-Away,  ok can u help me with it on firefox maybe it is better than konqueror
<flyte_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<PF-Away> jhutchins: not really, konqueror is popping up a nice message everytime he follows ed2k links;)
<PF-Away> hendaus: i  don't do firefox;)
<fdoving> hendaus: #amule for amule support.
<dell190> is it possible to fix kubuntu like you can with Windows?
<PF-Away> dell190: how?
<hendaus> PF-Away,  i gave u the site yesterday
<dell190> like the repair CD
<dell190> because Amarok don't seem to want to work
<PF-Away> dell190: reinstall amarok
<PF-Away> dell190: or ask for help in #amarok
<dell190> Thankx
<PF-Away> dell190: you might have to remove amarok's config files
<N6REJ> jhutchins: hows this look?  I'm not sure about the cdrom setting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14289/
<PF-Away> dell190: "fixing" your os with an install CD is not really a good thing;)
<dell190> how di i remove the conf files
<dell190> **Do
<hendaus> PF-Away, i have a .rm file and it opens with kaffeine and doesnot work,is there a codec
<josh_> im running kubuntu, have a 80gb external NTFS drive.  When I run the command sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk it comes up fine... but how can I make it permanently work?
<PF-Away> dell190: look in the hidden ".kde" folder in your home dir
<PF-Away> dell190: under "shared/config" or "shared/apps"
<PF-Away> hendaus: i'm not really sure
<PF-Away> !fstab | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PF-Away> !partitions | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hendaus> PF-Away,  ok i open it with vlc,but everytime if i want to click on the kaffeine icon and right lick on it to open the file with vlc
<PF-Away> hendaus: hit alt+f2
<PF-Away> hendaus: type "kcontrol"
<hendaus> ok
<PF-Away> search for "file asso"
<josh_> i added it to my fstab file, /dev/hdb1 /media/usbdisk ntfs-3g silent,umask=0 0 0 but it wont work
<PF-Away> josh_: have you rebooted?
<josh_> yes
<PF-Away> josh_: does /media/usbdisk exist?
<fdoving> josh_: does 'sudo mount /media/usbdisk' work?
<josh_> no errors, but then when I force mount under root, it pops up on my user desktop
<josh_> yes
<PF-Away> josh_: what happens when you do what fdoving said?
<hendaus> PF-Away,  ok file associations
<josh_> josh@josh-laptop:/media/usbdisk$ sudo mount /media/usbdisk
<josh_> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<josh_> Failed to access '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory
<PF-Away> hendaus: search for "rm"
<PF-Away> josh_: you must have a newline at the end of fstab
<BluesKaj> how do I restore the toolbar icons in konverstion ?
<PF-Away> josh_: and /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: settings -> toolbars
<josh_> damn user error. sorry
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: click on "Defaults"
<hendaus> PF-Away,  vnd,rn realmedia
<josh_> thank you
<PF-Away> hendaus: click on it
<hendaus> PF-Away,  ok
<PF-Away> hendaus: now, to the right, click on "VLC", and then click on "move up"
<PF-Away> ok?
<josh_> gonna reboot
<BluesKaj> PF-Away: getting blind in my old age ,:)
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: aren't we all;)
<hendaus> PF-Away,  so now kaffeine first and vlc second
<PF-Away> hendaus: click on "apply"
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I'm 63 , PF-Away
<PF-Away> lower right
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: you're at the end of 8 bit, then
<hendaus> PF-Away,  ok done
<PF-Away> hendaus: now try to double click on a .rm file
<hendaus> ok
<flyte_> !psftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !info psftp
<ubotu> Package psftp does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<lordofheat> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PF-Away> !liar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> PF-Away,  it opens with kaffeine, --> A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: cook.so
<BluesKaj> PF-Away: that 8 bit remark went right over my head :)
<PF-Away> hah!
<BluesKaj> another apple proprietary chat utlity i bet .. http://www.snak.com/...isn't ircle expensive enuff ?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes done now :)
<PhinnFort> hendaus: it works?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  thank u , but the icon stills kaffeine
<hendaus> yes it opens with vlc
<SubOne> how can i move files from one linux box to another?
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a debian package like this: aaroncampbell@aaron-linux:~$ dpkg -b magicolor2430DL-1.5.0 but I keep getting dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `magicolor2430DL-1.5.0/DEBIAN/control' near line 7: missing package name
<aaroncampbell> the control file it's talking about: http://paste-bin.com/11360
<josh_> so i rebooted, i get an error during bootup /dev/sdb1 not found... when I boot back into kubuntu..,. still nothing. unless I type mount /media/usbdisk
<hendaus> PhinnFort, wb
<PhinnFort> darn crappy connection
<PhinnFort> thanks;)
<PhinnFort> now, does it work?
<PhinnFort> :D
<josh_> if I unplug the USB cable, it disappears. when I plug it back in, it doesnt come back
<hendaus> PhinnFort, now tell me kubuntu support intel camera?
<PhinnFort> josh_: dmesg | tail
<PhinnFort> hendaus: i don't know
<PhinnFort> try ;)
<hendaus> my camera is intel and doesnot detect it :(
<josh_> PhinnFort: which line do you need?
<PhinnFort> josh_: can you paste the whole dmesg?
<PhinnFort> !paste | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<livingdaylight> hi guys
<PhinnFort> hendaus: tried in kopete?
<livingdaylight> is Kubuntu Feisty rocking?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<livingdaylight> is Feisty ready PhinnFort?
<josh_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14297/
<PhinnFort> livingdaylight: for me, it is, but...
<PhinnFort> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: hows that look?
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: Feisty is still in #ubuntu+1.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Looks fine.  You can always tweak, tune and <GASP!> experiment.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: cc.... I'm trying to get amarok to use mysql on the server for the database right now.  So far no luck.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: but I'm still trying.
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  :( the samething
<jhutchins> I don't think I'd take that on myself, supporte seemed a bit tenuous last time I chatted with the amarok guys.
<hendaus> cannot detect
<jhutchins> N6REJ: That's why I said it was an "advanced" project.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: yep, np.. I think it may need some fields... I'm reading :D
<PhinnFort> !webcam | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PhinnFort> josh_: i really don't see why your harddrive isn't showing up
<mloo> you can find a lot of drivers for popular cams over here: http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<mloo> it worked great for my logitec
#kubuntu 2007-04-07
<josh_>  PhinnFort: me neither.
<flyte_> I can't connect to my kubuntu machine via freeNX, does anyone know how to interpret the freenx log?
<mloo> Q: I just tried to install ubuntu 7.04 on my acer aspire5020/ATIX700 videocard. The gui was completely messed up. I could not reach any "continue buttons". Anybody had similar problems?
<junocdx> Anyone have any experiance with ATICONFIG?
<jhutchins> junocdx: Too many different possibilities.
<jhutchins> !ati | junocdx
<ubotu> junocdx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<junocdx> jhutchins: i have the drivers installed.  I need help getting it set the way I want
<jhutchins> mloo: Feisty (7.04) is still in #ubuntu+1
<mloo> not really. fglrx worx fine for me. thoug I have to set the resolution in xorg.conf manually
<mloo> I know... I would like to test it...
<mloo> just got a 320G external gd. So I have some room to experiment :)
<mloo> gd-->hd :/
<jhutchins> mloo: Right, just saying you'll probably get better answers to Feisty questions in that channel.
<jhutchins> mloo: All I can do here is point you to !fixres.
<mloo> thnx
<junocdx> so noone can help me?
<BluesKaj> junocdx: i got fedup with fooling around ATI config files ...I installed "Envy" and now everything works
<mloo> <junocdx>: what do you want to acomplish?
<BluesKaj> !Envy | junocdx
<ubotu> junocdx: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<mloo> 3D/openGL/compiz?
<junocdx> I have dual monitors.  I want to change the resolutions on them.
<junocdx> and I'm not sure what I'm supposed ot save to either
<aaroncampbell> I keep getting this error: configure: error: Could not find liblcms.a
<aaroncampbell> however, that package isn't available, and I have liblcms1
<Daisuke_Ido> install liblcms1-dev
<Daisuke_Ido> the development files are what it's looking for, not the library itself
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i read the site and i install axwtv and camora, noone detect my cam, but there is another option but i am not sure how to fix it
<mloo> hmm... most of this stuff is ultimately stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> hendaus: can you unplug and the replug in your camera
<PhinnFort> hendaus: then run "dmesg | tail"
<aaroncampbell> Daisuke_Ido: I'm doing that now.  Thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> aaroncampbell: you're welcome
<billytwowilly> hi, anyone using ktorrent? Do you know if it respects private torrent tags? I.E if I am downloading from a private tracker can I have dht on and being used by the non-private trackers?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  unplug? u mean take the usb and then put it
<PhinnFort> hendaus: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> billytwowilly: to my knowledge it does respect the 'private' flag, at least a sight better than bitcomet ever did
<billytwowilly> Daisuke_Ido: thanks.
<hendaus> and where i type dmesg | tail
<PhinnFort> hendaus: in a konsole
<BluesKaj> yes billytwowilly, afaik it's in the configure options in ktorrent
<PhinnFort> hendaus: k-menu -> system -> konsole
<billytwowilly> BluesKaj: it's not there in the ktorrent in feisty. Unless it's hidden somewhere other than the dht settings.
<linuse2> hello, ciao
<PhinnFort> billytwowilly: you don't set the private flag, it's set in the .torrent file, afaik
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14299/
<BluesKaj> billytwowilly: check the custom IP section in general options
<samandbeth> I can't play .mp3 with amaroK or Kaffine
<PhinnFort> !mp3 | samandbeth
<ubotu> samandbeth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> hendaus: go to kopete -> configure -> devices
<DJAnubis> hallo
<mloo> hallo
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i have amsn also
<billytwowilly> yah, I now how the private flag works;) BluesKajall that is in custom ip is "send the tracker a custom ip" bleow that is the dht settings which has  "use dht to get additional peers" which is selected,
<PhinnFort> hendaus: use kopete, i know kopete better
<DJAnubis> man, it's been like a few days of straight asshole host in florida beach house
<DJAnubis> oops
<DJAnubis> sorry lang
<PhinnFort> :P
<mloo> :D
<mloo> ola
<PhinnFort> que tal?
<mloo> tudo bem?
* PhinnFort brushes up on his spanish
<DJAnubis> um, where can I report a bug?
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: bugs.launchpad.net
<mloo> right here :D
<DJAnubis> :(
<DJAnubis> I mean, IRC wise
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: try here
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  it shows konica webcam model, and mine is intel
<DJAnubis> I can't take any time to fill out a form, I'm really tired
<MK_Mike> hello, i downloaded some updates today and i restarted and now the sound doesnt work any ideas?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: do you have a video feed?
<mloo> pop d question
<DJAnubis> well, it's a bug with konqueror
<PhinnFort> hendaus: it's probably a Konica chip in a Intel casing
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: then file it at bugs.kde.org
<BluesKaj> !codecs | samandbeth
<ubotu> samandbeth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: or ask in #kde
<DJAnubis> ty
<PhinnFort> DJAnubis: there are plenty of devs in #kde
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  video feed?????? whats that
<PhinnFort> hendaus: do you see the video from the camera in the settings?
<PhinnFort> or is it just blue
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  no
<PhinnFort> hendaus: what do you see?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  black color
<mloo> MK_Mike: what kindof updates?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: try moving your webcam around
<PhinnFort> hendaus: also, go to "options" and turn on automatic stuff
<MK_Mike> mloo: i think it was xorg-core or somthing and some kde stuff
<PhinnFort> hendaus: you can read about what a "feed" is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feed
<PhinnFort> under "telecommunications"
<PhinnFort> ;)
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  i go to options turn everything on
<PhinnFort> hendaus: i mean automatic brightness and contrast
<mloo> it's always "dangerous" to update (a) kernels (b) xorg. My experience is that it's easyier to do that when you update the whole system. Well, that's no help to you.. Do you get any error msgs?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes
<MK_Mike> mloo: nope lol
<PhinnFort> hendaus: still don't see anything?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  is it matter to change the usb to another place?
<PhinnFort> hendaus: sorry I can't help you more... I don't know what could be wrong
<PhinnFort> hendaus: the Linux kernel finds your camera and sets it up
<mloo> how about trying "play <fyourfile>.wav" at the command line that's pretty basic. See if you get an error there
<PhinnFort> hendaus: and the applications find it (kopete), but it doesn't seem like they get any video from it
<PhinnFort> hendaus: do you have different inputs?
<PhinnFort> udner "device" in the kopete configuration
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  coz on windows i use it and it works fine and also my cell phone nokia 6230
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i was wondering if any of you know how to acces files on nfts?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  no
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  just konica webcam
<PhinnFort> hendaus: :S
<PhinnFort> hendaus: this has really got me stumped
<jamesarthur> ubuntu: ntfs-3g
<PhinnFort> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu
<mloo> ubuntu: reading is easy, just mount it. Writing is -as far as i know- not 100% supported yet
<hendaus> ok try to help me about my cellphone nokia 6230 i want to trasfer all the photos
<PhinnFort> mloo: with ntfs-3g, yes
<PhinnFort> hendaus: i need sleep soon;)
<PhinnFort> but ok
<ubuntu> how do i mount it?
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I figured out how to play a file over the network drive.  Will it automatically add it to the database?
<mloo> well, where is your ntfs disk?
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  oK
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<N6REJ> lol
<mloo> is it external? or internal?
<david> hey, anyone here fancy joining in the quiz on #ubuntu-trivia
<feru> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PhinnFort> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<steve__> I know this is a ubuntu channel but would anyone know anything about sam linux?
<ubuntu> is internal
<ubuntu> they are partitions
<steve__> I'm trying to use some of the features in Sam Linux in my kubuntu system and I'm a newbie so I could use some help
<BluesKaj> what features?
<mloo> it is not already in mounted in /media/<somedir> ?
<steve__> BluesKaj, the have a docking bar called wbar that I like and also when you move windows around the window bends with the movement.
<ubuntu> i am now reading directions
<ubuntu> but i don't know how to execute them
<BluesKaj> steve, beryl eye candy
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: part of it, at least
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<steve__> I thought it had to do with using xfce as the desktop manager which I installed but the windows don't move nor do I have the docking bar
<steve__> I looked in synaptic package manager and didn't see beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because beryl isn't part of the main distribution yet
<Daisuke_Ido> not until 7.04
<steve__> ok, so how do I get it
<mloo> Have you checked if the disk can be accessed via /media/<somedir> ?
<mloo> I think it's mounted there standard in a dualboot configuration
<Daisuke_Ido> #ubuntu-effects has a lot of links in their topic for how to get it installed
<steve__> remember I'm a newbie so if it isn't in the package manager I don't know how to get it
<BluesKaj> steve_, check this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Unofficial_Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy_Eft.29_Starter_Guide
<steve__> ok,  will
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<tmbg> someone wanted me for something?
<tmbg> it isn't in my scrollback
<AxlRose> anyone know where I can find a Rummy game for linux haha
<steve__> I have tried to install some things by using apt-get but even though I followed the instructions I never could find the programs in any of my application menus
<AxlRose> I'm having a heck of time finding one
<ubuntu> which is the driver that only reads nfts?
<Delphi_aka_Findu> ntfs-3g?
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a way to get a line or two to get executed *every* time system goes to suspend-to-ram or wakes-up from it? I am not talking about acpi scripts, though, I'd like to do it through the KDE facilities (the lil' battery icon in the systray, etc)
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: only reads? ntfs
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: ntfs-3g reads and writes, but you can ass the "ro" option so it will only read
<ubuntu> oh that's nice
<goldangel> hello, i installed Kubuntu recently and i would like to burn a new cd but K3B doesn't want to burn any cd. what can I do ? (little precision : i want to burn a ISO file)
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: methinks it's even the better way - ntfs-3g has a better support of the ntfs filesystem
<rysiek|pl> sed "s/of/for/"
<mloo> I think ntfs is supported standard for reading. I never had any trouble reading USB ntfs disks. Never had to do anything. probably you can mount it, without specifying fstype. It will be autodetected
<goldangel> hello, i installed Kubuntu recently and i would like to burn a new cd but K3B doesn't want to burn any cd. what can I do ? (little precision : i want to burn a ISO file)
<rysiek|pl> goldangel: what's the error message?
<ubuntu> ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<hendaus> PhinnFort,  yes i got two programs xgnokii mobile phone and phone manager
<ubuntu> no my bad
<ubuntu> thats not the message
<goldangel> it just says : Problem
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/somedevice /mount/point
<ubuntu> Could not mount device.
<ubuntu> The reported error was:
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hdc2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> that's the error message
<mloo> I think you have to be root to mount
<ubuntu> i don't even know how to open terminal XD
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/hdc2 /some/mountpoint
<steve__> hey guys, I went to the link you mentioned and found where it shows how to install beryl but there are several versions. How do I know which one to use?
<Delphi> ubuntu: then I think you will have som trouble using ntfs-3g. As far as I recall, it doesn't have any graphicall interface...
<ubuntu> well. thank you all
<mloo> you have access?
<ubuntu> no
<mloo> o :s
<ubuntu> not yet
<ubuntu> i have to open terminal
<ubuntu> and i don't know where is it
<mloo> in the "start menu" under system, click on "console"
<mloo> Konsole terminal program
<ubuntu> you're right ^_^
<ubuntu> thanks
<rysiek|pl> steve__: join #ubuntu-effects
<mloo> then, copy rysiek|pl's command
<mloo> this one: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/hdc2 /some/mountpoint
<snikker> how can i cange my time zone settings? (CEST to GTM or UTC)
<mloo> then, you can access your disk with konqueror or firefox or whatever...
<junocdx> why wont adept start anymore?
<rysiek|pl> snikker: right-click on the clock on the panel
<rysiek|pl> snikker: and follow your nose ;)
<premier_> hello, Im planning a new computer and I want to build it around an Amd64 dual-core.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to which AMD to get?
<ubuntu> by the moment there is one amd model +6000
<ubuntu> is the newest and is very cheap for it's specs
<snikker> rysiek|pl: yes i know, but in this way it change also bios time (-2 hours), and when i restart in windoze, i've got wrong time
<mloo> =having a very nive 12 yrs old Balvenie whiskey
<ubuntu> premier_: [18:09]  <ubuntu> by the moment there is one amd model +6000 [18:09]  <ubuntu> is the newest and is very cheap for it's specs
<mloo> nive/nice
<rysiek|pl> snikker: ahh... well, frankly, I don't know... it always worked for me
<snikker> rysiek|pl: np thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> premier_: you looking to put together a powerhouse or a standard capable machine?
<tmbg> is there some sort of new kde release/massive-update? adept-updater is downloading like 50 updates and it seems like they're all for kde apps.
<mloo> premier: I have a 64bits machine. My experience is that a lot of software is still only available, or better under 32bits
<mloo> for instance: wengophone, skype...
<Daisuke_Ido> mloo: amd doesn't make 32 bit processors anymore though :)
<junocdx> since I did the update adept wont start anymore =(
<Daisuke_Ido> and you can run the 32 bit version of any os just fine on an amd 64
<rysiek|pl> mloo, premier_: actually my friend (a total n00b!) managed to get flash, java, skype and wine to work on amd64 with 64bit system
<rysiek|pl> kubuntu, off course ;)
<premier_> Daisuke_Ido: not sure, but I guess I have a "just works" attitude... I'd like a nice fast one
<ypsila> :-D
<Daisuke_Ido> well i'd recommend a mid-range X2
<Daisuke_Ido> 44-4600
<premier_> cool.  What about a graphics card?  Nvidia, I assume?
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely nvidia
<mloo> I installed all te lib32 stuff, and put a lot of hours trying to solve bugs. Wengophone and skype just don't work with my hardware under linux
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a no-brainer
<Daisuke_Ido> mloo: so install the 32 bit version of kubuntu and save yourself the headache
<ramiro82> cual es el canal en espaol?
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | ramiro82
<ubotu> ramiro82: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ramiro82> gracias puos
<mloo> If I would choose again, I would go for 32bit
<tmbg> I'm running amd64. I have flash & java working. wine works too.
<tmbg> flash I had to set up a 32 bit firefox for though.
<Daisuke_Ido> mloo: what's stopping you?
<mloo> I got flash working with opera
<tmbg> mloo, you could set up a 32 bit chroot to run -any- 32 bit app in.
<tmbg> but yes it's easier to use 32 bit on 64.
<mloo> Daisuke_Ido: dineros
<Daisuke_Ido> mloo: huh?  linux is free.
<tmbg> the only big reason to move to amd64 OS is for huge memory.
<Daisuke_Ido> the 32-bit version works fine on a 64 bit amd processor
<Daisuke_Ido> requires no money
<peklo> hello
<mloo> well, it's not the $ actually. my hardware works fine. why buy new?
<Daisuke_Ido> >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> are you paying attention?  seriously
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't need new hardware
<premier_> wait, Im a little uneducated here... So if Im working on a amd64, what apps require 32 bit and how do I get them to work?
<premier_> flash and java, I assume?
<Daisuke_Ido> just because you have a 64 bit processor does NOT mean you have to use a 64 bit OS
<wolferine> really ? :)
<junocdx> I'm running 32bit kubuntu on an AMD64
<Daisuke_Ido> junocdx: same here
<delphi> My Opera browser was broken today, after an upgrade to kubuntu 7.04 yesterday. Does anyone know if this is a known problem or if it's just me?
<Daisuke_Ido> runs just dandy :)
<junocdx> havn't had a problem besides I dont know what the hell I'm doing
<chuck_tx> Does anyone have any idea why my Realtek 8135 Wireless NIC won't associate in Kubuntu?  It works in Ubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> junocdx: that comes with time :)
<premier_> whats the point of running a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit processor?  Why not just get a 32 bit processor?
<mloo> I just told you: skype and wengophone do not work on my acer aspire5020 AMD64/ATIX700. 32bits version does not connect, but gives sound&video. the 64bit version crashes on connect. It's a known problem, check out the WengoWiki
<junocdx> bigger pipes...
<Daisuke_Ido> premier_: because AMD makes 64 bt processors
<premier_> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think they actyally MAKE 32 bit processors anymore.
<david> Intel Core 2 Duos are 64 bit too
<delphi> with a 64bit processor you have the option to use 64bit OS, with a 32bit procesor you don't...
<Daisuke_Ido> the option, yes
<junocdx> doesnt a 64bit process 32bit information faster?  bigger pipes and such?
<Daisuke_Ido> but unless you have +4gb ram, why bother, there's no real improvement
<premier_> What if I want a 64 bit OS?
<Daisuke_Ido> then prepare for headaches
<tmbg> premier_, a 64 bit processor often times can run more 32 bit code at one time than the older 32 bit processors.
<tmbg> some of them can sort of 'split' their pipelines into a pair of 32 bit execution units
<mloo> who the needs 64bit integers anyway? what's the point of making every pointer and integer 64 bits?
<chuck_tx> 64 bit CLI works pretty good
<gomenster> isn't also about increased numbers of instructions?
<chuck_tx> It becomes a pain when you want to do interactive stuff with it
<junocdx> what is "OpenGLOverlay"?
<bronze_1_9> a graphics call
* bronze_1_9 hands junocdx  a handful of google... 
<mloo> and anyway: hardware is badly supported for 32 linux. even worse for 64bits
* gomenster laughs at bronxe
<gomenster> bronze*
<bronze_1_9> gomenster: it was only a small handful.. no one will missi t...
<mloo> badly by the producers i mean. the comunity does amazing work
<premier_> can anyone recomend a nvidia to go with my new computer?
<gomenster> something that doesn't have turbocache
<junocdx> I'll sell you an ati card
<tmbg> hardware support? what on earth. the only issues I've run into running 64 bit was application software.
<junocdx> =D
<tmbg> shit like flash.
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody managed to get suspend-to-ram (the S3 power state) with a radeon card (esp. Mobility 7000) working? I need to find a way to tell the power manager to run a command just before going to sleep and just after waking up
<bronze_1_9> 64 bit chips can have wider (and therefore faster) internal pathways, potentially increasing performance.
<bronze_1_9>  As always the real bottle neck on most systems is usually the hard drive.
<bronze_1_9> but when using large amounts of RAM on systems doing things like protien folding, the CPU speed becomes paramount and a 64 bit cpu comes into its own.
<premier_> rysiek|pl: I have had so much trouble with sleep and hibernate on a X1400 mobility, I just gave up
<mloo> al your hardware was supported off-the-shelf by ubuntu? 3D-accelleration, wireless? congrats
<bronze_1_9> forr desktops, they are mostly wasted., but then , so are 32 bit cpu's
<rysiek|pl> premier_: I have managed to overcome the xorg power management problem, now fighting to make sure radeontool gets called to handle the backlight
<rysiek|pl> premier_: I think I might succeed ;)
<junocdx> Is it still cheaper to build a computer than to purchase a prebuilt system?  It seems like there are a lot of good deals going around.
<gomenster> juno: depends on what you want
<mloo> junocdx: depends waht you want to do with it... if you want to do superduper climate simulations: build your own. otherwise, a deal is pretty good
<junocdx> i dont know if I'm willing to let myself buy a prebuilt system though. hurts my pride =\
<mloo>  <junocdx>: well, if you  just chat, play mp3 and browse the net: swallow your pride (in the words of a overestimated band from the 80's)
<meh> there are so many different encrypted filesystem options around, anyone have recommendations as to which is generally the best?
<premier_> Yeah, I having a lot of trouble related to screensavers, locking the screen, hibernating, rebooting, sleeping, turning off the screen, and so on.
<premier_> For example, sometimes when I lock the screen, I will not get a screen saver, so
<premier_> the desktop is still visible, but you can't interact with it without unlocking the screen
<premier_> also, the monitor sometimes doesn't turn off when I close my laptop, even though usually it'll make a sound when I close the lid, so I know its recognizing the lid being closed
<premier_> thats just the begining.
<jonathan__> help
<jonathan__> how do i change my monitor settings to make them smaller???
<_spaz> jonathan__: go into system settings, then display
<mloo> as long as hardware producers do not support linux, or at least release protocols to comunicate with their chips, this will not stop
<jonathan__> tried that...it thinks i have a widescreen and wont change
<mloo> that was directed to premier btw
<premier_> since Im building my own computer, I can try to rectify all this, right?
<premier_> btw, whats the most informative and most complete compatibility list?  the ubuntu list and the linuxcompatibility.org lists are a little disappointing
<jonathan__> i have a plugnplay monitor..in the config box it thiks its a widescreen
<mloo> well, you can try to google all the hardware, HCL's and stuff. But there still may be problems occuring as a result of combinations...
<mloo> premier: just buy the hardware you want. I always did, and I *mostly* could solve any problems, just by googling through forums
<jonathan__> it wont accept the standard 4:3 setting
<jonathan__> there is an "X" through the monitor shown
<mloo> as long as you don't buy anything too new (say less than 3 months old) and not too exclusive (say, a sun) you can get a very very very nice linux machine
<jonathan__> the slider is all the way to the left
<jonathan__> well, thanks anyway...
<solemnwarning> Does kubuntu support WPA/WPA2?
<makuseru> hi, i was intalling kububtu on a laptop frmo the alternate insatall disk, and during install it got hung at "choose and install software" so i told it to skip and now when i boot up i just get a terminal and startx does nothing, what can i do to fix this?
<chemicalvamp> what vmware do i need for multiple OS? workstation?
<mloo> makusuru: try typing "startx"
<mloo> ah... sory
<mloo> reinstall I guess
<jack__> hi i have the problem when i am idle xorg goes up to 100%cpu load
<_spaz> Oo
<_spaz> what processor do you use jack__?
<premier_> mloo, what do you think about two hard drived mirrored (raid 1 i think) 80GB each to hold my OSes, and then a 500 GB for personal data, with space for a fourth hard drive?
<mloo> premier: well, that sounds pretty damn cool to me!
<mloo> you can never have to much backup
<premier_> mloo, my dell E1705, which ran me $2500, sucks.  I would say as a windows computer its worth less than $2000, and as a linux compy, less than $1200.  So, I want to get a computer that will work with linux and just rocks in general
<kpbiss> ! =)
<kpbiss> DJAnubis  =)
<kpbiss> Hi everybody =)
<jack__> _spaz: centrino core duo
<kpbiss> omg... centrino?
<_spaz> jack__: check the process table for the process that's taking up all that CPU time
<jack__> _spaz: thats xorg, what do you mean by process table?
<mloo> premier: $2500 is a lot of money man... what kindof apps are you running?
<kpbiss> 66 =)
<_spaz> i mean the list of processes running in the system jack__
<mloo> it's not games, since you obviously use linux
<meh> !dm-crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm-crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meh> !cryptfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack__> _spaz do you mean top?where do i see that?
<_spaz> jack__: h/o, brb
<mloo> and in linux, you can expect small things like laptop hybernating not working
<premier_> mloo: it was kinda a waste.  You could get a toshiba for a fraction of the cost, and it will be much better.
<premier_> mloo: I'm a college student, so i could take up games.  I still have windows but I never use it (dual boot).  I'll probably put windows on my new computer, at least if I can get XP for freeness.
<rysiek|pl> meh: what are you looking for?
<mloo> probalby true. I mean, you can do really heavy calculations with a laptop nowadays whic would  be a supercomputer a few years ago. My point is that hardware increases in speed but the functionalty (what do you actually do with your pc?) stays the same
<rysiek|pl> meh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=EncryptedFilesystem&titlesearch=Tytu%82y
<meh> rysiek|pl: a nice easy to implement secure crypto fs
<meh> rysiek|pl: thanks :)
<meh> hm, that page brings up an error
<rysiek|pl> meh: search on help.ubuntu.com/community/ for EncryptedFilesystem :)
<meh> kk
<mloo> premier: well, I never play any computer games, so I cannot advise you on that. How about a PSIII? :D
<makuseru> what just happened to #ubuntu?
<billytwowilly> hey, is there any way to get ktorrent to automagically adjust upload speed like azureus does?
<mloo> ok girls and boys. Sgt. mloo signing off. bu-byyyeee
<_spaz> there are no girls on the internet mloo :p
<_spaz> :/
<makuseru> hi, i was intalling kububtu on a laptop frmo the alternate insatall disk, and during install it got hung at "choose and install software" so i told it to skip and now when i boot up i just get a terminal and startx does nothing, what can i do to fix this?
<jhutchins> makuseru: Choose and install software.
<makuseru> what software do i need for a gui? since when i startx nothing happens
<chemicalvamp> is vmware free?
<jhutchins> makuseru: It's hard to say what you actually got installed, but I'd probably go with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<makuseru> i tried that and iget these errors
<jhutchins> makuseru: You could just get xorg-x11, which would give you a basic gui.
<makuseru> and it reads my sources.list from the cd
<makuseru> not from the real cources.lsit
<jhutchins> !pastebin | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tmbg> chemicalvamp, part of it is. the vmware player I think was the free part.
<makuseru> why are you showing me pastebin?
<jhutchins> makuseru: If you need to paste the errors.  You probably want to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<chemicalvamp> tmbg i want a free windows virtualizer
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: xen
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: QEmu
<makuseru> im starting the lappy up now, its just a one sentence error so no need for pastebin
<chemicalvamp> whats better?
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: virtualbox
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: you'll have to check for yourself
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: are you going to run it UNDER windows, or windows UNDER it?
<chemicalvamp> i run kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: what exactly do you need virtualization? because if you just need to run some windows apps, you coulkd use wine
<makuseru> jhutchins: i get a bunch of "no such file or directory"
<chemicalvamp> pretty much just checing it out
<_spaz> brb
<chemicalvamp> i seen a screenshot of somebody that had like a cube on screen, one side was linux, and another was windows
<jhutchins> makuseru: Argh.  Incomplete install.
<makuseru> how can i fix it?
<jhutchins> makuseru: Can you get apt to run?
<makuseru> yes
<jhutchins> sudo apt-get -f install might help.
<chemicalvamp> rysiek|pl o you know what emulator that would be?
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: QEmu, xen and such are great if - for some reason - you need the full system; wine is the way if you just need to run a windows app under linux
<makuseru> jhutchins: gotta unplug this comp form the net to try, back ina dew
<rysiek|pl> chemicalvamp: it might have been any - QEmu, xen, virtualbox, vmware, whatever
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: That's probably a virtual machine running with beryl.
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: You can probably melt lead with the heat it gives off.
<tmbg> you can install xp under bochs.
<tmbg> could have been tons of shit. who knows
<Flare183> how do you mount a mp3 device
<jhutchins> tmbg: is bochs another virtualizer?
<rysiek|pl> Flare183: you mean like an mp3 player? just plug it in
<chemicalvamp> jhutchins nah it was kubuntu and windows vista runing in the svreenshot i saw
<tmbg> bochs is an emulator. slow fullblown virtual machine.
<Flare183> yeah but when i do it does nothing
<bomber> hey guys
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: That's what I'm saying.
<Flare183> amaroK does eve do anything
<rysiek|pl> Flare183: right-click on the desktop and Refresh
<Zehava> Is there a single command I can put into a terminal to remove all/most of gnome and it's packages?
<tmbg> Flare183, type 'mount' in a CLI like konsole and see if there are any new drives
<tmbg> yeah or that
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: So we qemu, xen, virtualbox, and bochs so far.
<maxesghost> Hello. In Konsole, how to I use the "cd" command to change into a directory with spaces in the directory name?
<bomber> i updated kde yesterday and now my system boots to the kdm instead of to console
<rysiek|pl> jhutchins: don't forget KVM and dosbox! ;)
<tmbg> dunno if you can do vista in bochs. it would be PAINFUL if you could do it though
<jhutchins> Zehava: apt-get --purge autoremove ubuntu-desktop might do it.
<Flare183> i don't know which one is the MP3 Player?
<rysiek|pl> tmbg: you should rather use something that can run native CPU instructions - like QEmu with kqemu module or Xen
<tmbg> maxesghost, try "like\ this" ?
<jhutchins> tmbg: Yeah, like I said that machine must have a kilowatt powersupply.
<Zehava> jhutchins alrighty, I'll give that a shot, if not I'll use synaptic and pick and choose individually, but that'll be a pain.
<tmbg> rysiek|pl, yeah obviously.
<tmbg> just saying it's hard to know what virtualizer/emulator/whatever he saw.
<jhutchins> Zehava: Try autoremove with something high-level like gnome or evolution too.
<Zehava> so what? apt-get --purge autoremove gnome-desktop
<Flare183> i don't know which one is the MP3 Player.
<maxesghost> Do I need to put quotes around it like in Windows dos box?
<jhutchins> tmbg: Yeah, for all we know it was just a  screenshot in kuickshow, not actual vista.
<jhutchins> Flare183: Don't you suppose it's the last thing that got mounted?
<Flare183> yes
<Flare183> so..
<tmbg> maxesghost, shouldn't have to.
<jhutchins> maxesghost: Either quote it or escape the spaces by putting a "\" before each one.
<maxesghost> it tells me "no such file or directory"
<jhutchins> maxesghost: Use tab for autocomplete.
<maxesghost> ok
<jhutchins> That will also show you the correct format.
<tmbg> Flare183, dmesg will show you at the end stuff that recently mounted I believe. maybe I'm confusing os's though
<maxesghost> Ah. Thanks! I used the TAB key, and while it used a '\' character for the spaces, it required a '/' character trailing the directory name.
<jhutchins> tmbg: Should work, or /var/log/messages
<rysiek|pl> tmbg: not mounted, but connected and discovered, yeah
<maxesghost> Thanks so much. I never would have figured that out on my own.
<Zehava> jhutchins it's telling me autoremove is an invalid oporation
<jhutchins> maxesghost:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> Zehava: apt-get autoremove packagename - straight from the apt-get howto.
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<tmbg> well, the dmesg could get him in the ballpark. compare that with mount, and see if the newly discovered mp3 player drive is mounted anywhere
<Zehava> jhutchins thanks
<jhutchins> Zehava: Could be they've removed it.
<phyerboss> I know I been in here several times for this same issue but there has GOT to be someone with a method that works to get flash & java working in konquror & firefox=\
<jhutchins> !flash | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Zehava> jhutchins musthave removed or something.  apt-get autoremove gnome-destkop.   and I got invalid opperation autoremove
<maxesghost> Has anyone been succesful in using a Creative Labs Video Blaster Webcam Go under Kubuntu? The newst Linux kernel has a driver for the OVcam chip and places an entry /dev/video0 , but now what?
<jhutchins> !java | phyerboss
<ubotu> phyerboss: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<maxesghost> DigiKam doesn't have any entry for it. And using "mounted camera" doesn't work even though I point it to that file.
<jhutchins> Zehava: For a macro package like that, maybe just remove.  Also, aptitude(?) is supposed to be better at macro packages, I think.
<phyerboss> alright...let me have a go at these
<jhutchins> fdoving: Ping?
<Zehava> I'm a complete newb to linux, so I"m not exactly sure what aptitude is...I'll do some more looking around.  I do appriciate the help.
<jhutchins> !aptitude | Zehava
<ubotu> Zehava: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jhutchins> Zehava: Mind you, I can do amazing things with RPM, but I'm just learning about apt.
<Zehava> jhutchins thanks, I don't even know what rpm is! lol
<jhutchins> Zehava: rpm is RedHat Package Manager, used by the other major branch of linux.
<Zehava> jhutchins I tried to install redhat on my computers but for some reason it woulnd't work.  either way, is aptitude a command I use in terminal oris it an X thing I can open?
<jhutchins> Zehava: as above, "terminal-based"
<jhutchins> Zehava: The overhead of the GUI shells for most package managers seems to cause all of them problems.
<cpk1> yeah adept is the devil
<meh> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<Zehava> jhutchins well, I'm very new to linux for the most part.  I can do very simple things, but coming from a winblo's world...X is the way I try and do most things, but I'm learning more and more terminal stuff as I go.
<meh> hm
<Zehava> jhutchins  I found where the commands are on the help page now, I'm playin with it.  thanks again forthe advice.
<cpk1> Zehava: aptitude is very easy and intuitive to use
<meh> nvidia-glx-legacy doesnt seem to be in the repo?
<Zehava> cpkl Cool, I"m reading on it and trying to figure it out.  why do links in here open up firefox instead of konqerer?
<meh> i can see nvidia-glx, but not the legacy package. has it been taken out?
<cpk1> "here" I use konversation and it opens up konq for me
<jhutchins> Zehava: Usually it's something configurable in your irc client.
<Zehava> cpkl I'll have to try that, I'm on xchat
<jhutchins> Zehava: If you have xchat, it defaults to Firefox.  Konversation or Kopete will default to konq.
<cpk1> also for aptitude all you really need to know is aptitude install aptitude remove aptitude update aptitude upgrade and aptitude dist-upgrade
<Zehava> jhutchins thanks.  I"m digging through the settings and preferences now to see if I can change it.
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  most of what you need to know for apt-get
<cpk1> oh and aptitude search
<Zehava> cpk1 thanks, I'll give that apptitude remove a try here in just a moment
<cpk1> thats to remove a package btw
<cpk1> purge will completely nuke the package
<Zehava> cpk1 what's the diff between remove and purge though?
<Zehava> cpk1 does remove only remove it's use and leave the files
<cpk1> remove might not get rid of all the configuration files purge will destroy any trace of the package
<Zehava> cpk1 alright.  how would purge be used? just aptitude purge "package"?
<cpk1> yup
<Zehava> cpk1 thanks
<Zehava> how do I find out how much free disk space I have on my HD?
<cpk1> df -h
<phyerboss> seriously, this issue regarding flash and java is not working out right! If ANYONE has an idea what to do please can you help me! NO MORE WEB LINKS!
<phyerboss> those guides have been followed through and through and are not doing anything
<Zehava> cpk1 thanks
<cpk1> whats the problem phyerboss?
<zerothis> help! i tried to uninstall xeyes and alot of packages got uninstalled. including adept. synaptics doesn't show any packages. did i permenently destroy things or is this an easy fix?
<cpk1> zerothis: if you still have apt you can just reinstall stuff using aptitude or apt-get
<phyerboss> well, i been having an issue getting java and flash to properly install and run for konquror and firefox
<zerothis> trying apt-get
<phyerboss> java is running on firefox actually, just not konquror but neither will run flash
<phyerboss> this is getting a bit frustrating as this is my 4th reinstall and out of all the other distros i tried if its not 1 thing its another...and in kubuntu's case its getting friggin flash and java to work!
<phyerboss> where as other distros, wham bam it was up !
<meh> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phyerboss> sorry if im coming of harsh...its just really killing me now
<tmbg> are you using amd64 or just regular x86?
<meh> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tmbg> methinks you meant...
<tmbg> !repositories
<phyerboss> and i am sick of being giving link after link to steps that either render my machine buggy or just dont work
<tmbg> maybe not. maybe it's singular. it's in there somewhere.
<tmbg> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tmbg> phyerboss, are you using x86 or amd64?
<phyerboss> x86
<tmbg> if you're using regular 32 bit linux, there are packages that will do the footwork for you
<phyerboss> edgy
<tmbg> they're in multiverse
<phyerboss> what are they?
<tmbg> I recommend setting up synaptic or whatever and just point and clicking your way into having working flash. should work for java too but you might have to click on some license banners or whatever
<phyerboss> yeah, had to use konsole for java as the agreement pops up in adept and locks it up
<tmbg> it works in synaptic.
<phyerboss> question: if i get synaptic, will i have to remove adept?
<Jisao> no
<zerothis> phyerboss: i use both
<phyerboss> and neither clashes withthe other?
<tmbg> phyerboss, you just can't run them both simultaneously.
<tmbg> they both require a lock on the database. run one, or the other, at any point in time. they can both be installed though no problem.
<phyerboss> ok, i'll nab that...its by far the only thing i hav'nt tried thus far
<zerothis> all package managers lock the database don't they? apt, dpkg, synaptics, adept
<tmbg> sometimes there's a bit of fiddliness with the license banners you have to click navigate in synaptic. I think you had to tab around to get to the yes/no prompts or something like that. in general it's all worked rather well for me though.
<tmbg> zerothis, yes, all.
<zerothis> they will still browse pakages though. I often use the search tools in one and install with another
<tmbg> if you run one as a user and the other as root that will work.
<tmbg> the tools always try to obtain lock when run as root in my experience.
<zerothis> exactly, a nice friendly gui for finding and reading all about the package, then sudo apt-get to see all the gory details of the actuall install
<Jisao> Is there a way to upgrade to feisty?
<zerothis> adept-updater has been telling me about feisty ever time I run it. "sudo adept_updater"
<zerothis> I'm waiting for the official word that it is ready instead of 'development version'
<meh> brb
<don> How about that, runnin Konversation automatically puts you in this room!  Nice
<phyerboss> hey tmbg, that did'nt work either
<zerothis> thanks for the info. now my damage is repaired, is there a way to remove just xeyes? it seems to be part of xbase-clients.
<tmbg> what do you mean by didn't work?
<tmbg> you're not being very specific.
<tmbg> what exactly did you do, and what were the results?
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> Can i ask why you guys prefer kubuntu over ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> i have not made my mind up which is better? nicer?
<phyerboss> as you suggested, i installed synaptic and tried to install flash and java with it
<makuseru> jhutchins: none of it worked
<phyerboss> when i said no good: i mean its the same results...neither browser will run any flash and konquror still wont run java
<phyerboss> its as if nothing was even installed
<tmbg> phyerboss, load up firefox and throw in about:plugins in the address bar
<tmbg> see what it says about your installed plugins
<zerothis> I got jave working in firefox throught the java.com website. had to spoof my user agent and poke arround a bit but i eventually got it
<phyerboss> lots of java files. All showing enabled. I have a bunch of shockwave files saying enabled as well
<tmbg> have you tried the flash & java test sites?
<tmbg> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ and http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml ?
<phyerboss> yeah, for flash i go to youtube, for java i go to java.com
<makuseru> hi, im trying to install kubuntu on my laptop form the "alterate install disk" and i while it was installing it skipped the "choose and install software" part so when it finished i have basically nothing installed, not even a giu, how can i fix this?
<tmbg> try the adobe site.
<tmbg> sometimes certain flash stuff works but videos won't and you may be able to use it to figure out why
<livingdaylight> is ubuntu easier than kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> i am trying to make a choice between ubuntu or kubuntu
<livingdaylight> any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> is one better or nicer?
<phyerboss> both browsers act as if they are TRYING to install the missing plugins but keep failing
<phyerboss> as for java, it works for Firefox just fine
<phyerboss> just not konquror
<makuseru> livingdaylight: same dist, just looks a little diffrent, if you like gnome use ubuntu if you like kde use kubuntu
<epic_> I need help installing my video card on a fresh installation. GeCube 9600XT
<livingdaylight> makuseru: is that all?
<epic_> can anyone help me?
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> thats the only diffreence
<phyerboss> tmbg: nothing is coming up
<livingdaylight> i don't know what kde 3.6 looks like
<livingdaylight> makuseru: you prefer kde?
<makuseru> yup
<epic_> can someone please help me set up my Video card. Ati Radeon 9600XT
<livingdaylight> makuseru: why :s ?
<tmbg> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<tmbg> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<tmbg> phyerboss, you get something like ^ that when you go to about:plugins?
<makuseru> livingdaylight: to me i think it looks nicer, and you can configure it mroe than gnome (how you want it to look)
<livingdaylight> o i c
<epic_> can someone please help me set up my Video card. Ati Radeon 9600XT
<makuseru> epic_: get flgrx
<chemicalvamp> ive never tried gnome, i could get it from adept couldnt i?
<chemicalvamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> ummm  thats "fglrx"
<epic_> thanks
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: my mistake
<chemicalvamp> np, its easy to follow
<makuseru> my ATI is too old to use it
<phyerboss> yeah, i have that
<phyerboss> for firefox
<phyerboss> konquror it just says its installed(along with a whole lot of other ones*)
<phyerboss> but either way, i have that
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a package for my printer (konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL), and this is the output: http://paste-bin.com/11365 which is riddled with errors...can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<epic_> ok.. So what is the repos for fglrx?
<epic_> sorry, this is my first install of kubuntu..
<phyerboss> dont feel bad epic_, you're not alone =\
<phyerboss> tmbg?
<tmbg> I'm sort of stumped. it sounds like it should all work if it sees those plugins.
<phyerboss> it worked before the reinstallation...well, flash in firefox...just dont know what else to do
<tmbg> reinstallation?
<phyerboss> yeah, i could'nt remove a bunch of broken packages...compiz being 1 of them
<phyerboss> so i decided to do a clean install since i never did get too far with setting everything up
<phyerboss> to my liking
<tmbg> completely wiped & restarted?
<phyerboss> well, as it was argued...technically compiz was not broke, but either way i could'nt get rid of it
<phyerboss> yes
<phyerboss> complete wipe
<makuseru> hi, im trying to install kubuntu on my laptop form the "alterate install disk" and i while it was installing it skipped the "choose and install software" part so when it finished i have basically nothing installed, not even a gui, how can i fix this?
<tmbg> odd. I see no reason why the package you got from synaptic shouldn't work.
<tmbg> what was the package name you installed?
<phyerboss> there was a good bit of java and flash packages i nabbed in hopes thst something should do it
<samandbeth> Anyone here use smm++ Mud client?
<makuseru> where is the xorg log locared?
<makuseru> located*
<tmbg> you may have some sort of odd conflict then.
<wsjunior> what do i need to make audio preview to work inside konqueror? i enabled it but i cant hear anything
<samandbeth> It says It uses Makefiles for Installation, and to execute Make and Make Install and thats it. But I get an unknown command error
<artabrahao>  where is the location of C headers files?
<phyerboss> what files/libs you have installed wheras its working for you?
<phyerboss> whereas*
<sonoftheclayr> samandbeth: have you installed the build-essential package?
<premier_> does anyone know about TV Tuners and linux, esp, which cards tend to be the most compatable and highest quality?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're executing Make, it won't work
<Daisuke_Ido> try make
<Daisuke_Ido> case sensitivity
<samandbeth> tried both caps and non, tried to sudo the command
<samandbeth> build package....
<Daisuke_Ido> then sonoftheclayr probably has it
<samandbeth> probably not
<Daisuke_Ido> build-essential :)
<samandbeth> yeah but its late and i didnt want to type all that ;)
<samandbeth> adept?
<LeeJunFan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jisao> Anybody knows what a /dev/wacom is?
<LeeJunFan> Jisao: it's a tablet
<LeeJunFan> Jisao: err it's the device node for the tablet.
<Jisao> If I don't have any on my computer, why is it appearing in the logs?
<Minataku> Supposedly some touchpad devices are Wacom-based
<mrigns> its in the xorg.conf
<Minataku> So they're enabled in the default xorg.conf
<Minataku> Feel free to go in and disable them if you're confident enough
<LeeJunFan> Jisao: yeah, they are just warnings - not errors, no harm.
<Minataku> Alternately compile your own kernel with wacom support, which should give you a /dev/wacom and will also eliminate the messages
<Minataku> Alternately again, ignore them
<Minataku> They're just cruft in the log
<Jisao> Well, I am looking for the reason my computer crashes.  The screens looks like a TV with large  diagonal lines in it, and the keyboard and mouse don't respond anymore.
<Jisao> As I like Kubuntu, I would like to find out why this happens.
<makuseru> is there anyway to install kubuntu over a network instead of from a CD?
<chemicalvamp> lol.. i like this.. "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check...
<epic_> I have been following the install instructions for my ATI drivers, but I can't get anything to work. HELP PLS!
<surgy> whats the name of the module that gives k3b mp3 support? i thought it was k3b-mp3 but the command "sudo apt-cache search k3b-mp3" yeilds no results
<surgy> epic_: be more spicific and i can see what i can do
<chemicalvamp> epic_ are you not getting the right output when you do the glfxinfo command
<surgy> soecific*
<surgy> specific*
<epic_> I can't get glfx to install.
<chemicalvamp> well that narrows it down 0.<
<surgy> epic_: do you have the restricted module/s installed?
<epic_> can't find the package
<epic_> I don't think so...
<surgy> and is it the right restricted module for you specific kernal type?
<surgy> thats your problem
<sonoftheclayr> surgy: we had this the other day, i think it might've been libk3bmp3
<zerothis> jisao, i have the same thing happen about one a week. ussuall when I run a full screen opengl game. sometime a windows GL game will freeze up the system also. in these cases only the game window shows the odd pattern. I'm using propriatary nvidia drivers on a customised D900K
<surgy> go back to the tut and read up on the restricted modules part
<epic_> honestly, I have no idea. I just installed kubuntu and really have no idea what to do...
<surgy> sonoftheclayr: thnx
<surgy> !ati | epic_
<ubotu> epic_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> epic_: read that, and pay attention to detail.
<sonoftheclayr> surgy: sorry, it was libk3b2-mp3
<epic_> ok, thank you
<surgy> epic_: np
<surgy> sonoftheclayr: that module isnt in the repos eather
<sonoftheclayr> surgy: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Jisao> I am running the proprietary nvidia drivers on a Geforce 6150 chip (all in one mobo).  I don't get those crashed in Debian testing.  I wonder why.
<surgy> sonoftheclayr: i have every repo enabled :)
<wsjunior> surgy: libk3b2-mp3
<surgy> wsjunior: thnx
<jhutchins> !mp3 | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ace> hi all
<jhutchins> There's also libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs.
<ace> i moved something from a backup to my work area, but it says access denied
<zerothis> ah, here it is: I have a nVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX 512MB
<ace> how do i get editing permissions for myself
<ace> i tried sudo chmod 777 * but it doesn't go into folders
<jhutchins> !permissions | ace
<ubotu> ace: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<chemicalvamp> i need help installing qemu
<chemicalvamp> i never installed sorce
<jhutchins> ace: Chmod has an -R option, but read the manpage and use with great care.
<surgy> !source | chemicalvamp
<ubotu> chemicalvamp: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ace> jhutchins: thanks
<chemicalvamp> im not using apt though
<jhutchins> !build | chemicalvamp
<ubotu> chemicalvamp: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<surgy> chemicalvamp: are you familiar with the terminal? and the basic commands? if so then navigate to the source directory and then ./configure and then make and then chmod +x the executable
<jhutchins> surgy: Don't forget the first step in building software from source tarballs.
<jhutchins> surgy: READ THE README and INSTALL FILES!
<surgy> jhutchins: lol I ALWAYS forget that one...... but thnx for the reminder
<jhutchins> surgy: DON'T just haul off and start configuring and making until you read them.
<chemicalvamp> bah says i need to extract it to / but i dont have permission, whats the dpkg command
<jhutchins> !info qemu | chemicalvamp
<ubotu> chemicalvamp: qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<chemicalvamp> so i ont even need to do it this way?
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: Correct.
<chemicalvamp> *grins*
<jhutchins> Back later, maybe.
<wsjunior> what do i need to make audio preview to work inside konqueror?
<aaroncampbell> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a package for my printer (konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL), and this is the output: http://paste-bin.com/11365 which is riddled with errors...can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<chemicalvamp> installing things in awkward ways! true that
<wsjunior> could anybody test this feature to check if it isnt really working?
<artabrahao> where is the location of C headers files?
<wsjunior> artabrahao: /usr/include ?
<Minataku> I believe you want /usr/include
<Minataku> Which also has all sorts of other header files
<kinus> wsjunior: do you have build-essential installed?
<wsjunior> kinus: yes, why?
<kinus> did you get your audi preview to work?
<wsjunior> no
<wsjunior> could u test it please?
<kinus> where's the source?
<wsjunior> just open konquereror->view->preview and check sound files
<makuseru> is there any way to install kubuntu over a nework? instead of from a CD?
<wsjunior> and then place yout mouse over a mp3 file and tell me if u can hear anything..
<kinus> wsjunior: not working
<kinus> makuseru: nfs?
<makuseru> kinus: whats nfs?
<epic_> after I try to change settings in ati control panel it tells me I need to restart Xserver, how do I do that?
<wsjunior> kinus: thanks. i'll file a bug. couldnt get help with this anywhere..
<kinus> network file server makuseru
<makuseru> you can do it that way?
<kinus> wsjunior: surely it needs to be configured somehow
<don> Anyone here use wine, or is there a channel I can go toto help with wine?
<epic_> after I try to change settings in ati control panel it tells me I need to restart Xserver, how do I do that?
<surgy> don: i use wine but #winehq is your spot
<don> surgy thanks
<wsjunior> epic_: close your kde session and type control+alt+backspace at the login screen
<epic_> thanks
<surgy> epic_: kde menu >> shutdown >> end session
<surgy> wsjunior: what?????
<ubuntu> hello
<wsjunior> surgy: it will restart the X
<makuseru> kinus: i can do it that way?
<chemicalvamp> hmm the restore cd (media center edition) works properly, but says "please insert restore dvd in drive now"
<surgy> wsjunior: umm no, you press the keys cntrl + alt + backspace, not type them
<hunshad> hey all
<kinus> makuseru: yes
<makuseru> do you have a link? so i can read how to do it?
<hunshad> how i do an other account on kubuntu
<wsjunior> surgy: ah, sorry  :-p
<kinus> hunshad: adduser username
<hunshad> ok
<surgy> wsjunior: np :)
<hunshad> sudo adduser hunshad  for example ?
<samandbeth> anyone know where itcl3 would be installed by default? (installed already with Adept, need the file path now.) I tried Find File/Folders, but I couldn't find it
<kinus> hunshad: or start -> system settings -> user management
<kinus> hunshad: yes
<hunshad> ok
<hunshad> but i do an account with your second technic but a cant acces it
<kinus> you need to go into administrator mode
<kinus> the button is at the bottom right
<manchicken> Anybody gotten kpilot to work with a Treo 700?
<hunshad> ok i do an account with konsole
<hunshad> but that said ''that already exist
<kinus> its probably better to do it via the gui because then you're added to the basic groups automatically
<kinus> then remove the user first
<makuseru> kinus: do you have a link? so i can read how to do it?
<hunshad> Mmm because i did it 4 hour ago
<kinus> man userdel
<hunshad> with system settings
<hunshad> but
<wsjunior> LOL https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/27954
<hunshad> i will come back
<kinus> makuseru: sorry no
<kinus> wsjunior: just curious, what file format you trying to preview
<kinus> ?
<wsjunior> mp3
<kinus> have you tried ogg?
<wsjunior> Riddell said "discussed on IRC, it fixed itself."
<wsjunior> kinus: Yes, doesnt work as well..
<kinus> ah ok...i dunno then
<kinus> i guess it "fixed itself" somehow then
<wsjunior> that's odd
<surgy> yea linux > windoze && OBD > bill gates
<chemicalvamp> ok, http://www.xensource.com/download/xenexpthanks.html?whence= do i need both images?
<surgy> so can someone give me a brief primer on serious ui customization from within kde? to the point of making kde look and feal like a completely different window manager?
<epic_> having major problems with my ATI video card and setting the resolution.
<surgy> !resolution | epic_
<ubotu> epic_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<don> how do I add a repository to synaptic?
<tmbg> don, settings -> repositories
<tmbg> click on enabled, click on OK. done
<don> I'm trying to upgrade wine, it's telling me that some of the dependancies are not met and won't upgrade it. How do I resolve this?
<tmbg> does it say which ones?
<don> tmbg yes there is a list of them
<tmbg> if you provide that list someone may be able to tell you where to get all of them
<don> Alright.  I"m digging through synaptic for them now, guess I'll have to update all of them first
<don> is there an aptitude command to upgrade all that needs it? or will I have to do it seperatly for each?
<dak> whats the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu ? just that kubuntu uses kde ?
<don> I assume so.  but I don't know for sure myself.
<tmbg> dak, that pretty much sums it up
<niblets> I have a problem with Kopete, using the MSN plugin, I cant see the webcam window anymore, when I accept an invitation, it doesnt open. Any deas?
<tmbg> don, adept_updater or something like that may interest you.
<don> tmbg it deffinatly will, though I just had adept open and it ran through a list of stuff and nothing happened......sheesh
<tmbg> there's a way to set it up to poll for updates and toss a little icon in your tray in the panel when updates for something are available.
<tmbg> but it passes my mind how to do this
<don> it does that already, the icon is there, wine is the only thing that's there to upgrade right now and it won't due to the dependencies needed
<niblets> Where can I get help for Kopete/
<don> How do I find out what version of a package I have?
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
<wsjunior> niblets: #kopete
<wsjunior> don: depends on your distribution
<chemicalvamp> man what a dissapointment, virtualization for amd64 machines is very lacking
<keyo> how do i mount my hdd, installer isnt finding it
<don> I try and install a program with aptitude, it gives me a list of dependencies needed, I upgraded the dependencies and aptitude still see'sthe old versions....do I need to restart?
<keyo> chemicalvamp: what cpu
<Admiral_Chicago> don: no, what command are you uding
<chemicalvamp> keyo amd turion64
<don> aptitude upgrade wine   when I do that it tells me that some dependencies need upgraded to another version, but the version it says I need, I have...
<chemicalvamp> keyo sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<keyo> chemicalvamp: yea I decided against that cpu and recently got a core 2 laptop, i'd like to buy amd but battery life/power usually suck
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<chemicalvamp> keyo im assuming you want to mount your hdd cuz your on live cd?
<keyo> correct
<chemicalvamp> those 2 commands will do it
<keyo> thanks :)
<chemicalvamp> so what might you be doing with it? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> don: paste the output to pastebin.ca
<chemicalvamp> lol this is funny:
<chemicalvamp> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<don> admiral_Chicago one moment, terminal is running an upgrade, trying to fix it again.  will do so in a few.
<Admiral_Chicago> kk
<keyo> chemicalvamp:home file server and posibly mythTV
<chemicalvamp> ahh i c
<keyo> lol
<keyo> hmm it doesn't seem to be mounting
<keyo> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<keyo> special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<chemicalvamp> whats your root?
<chemicalvamp> my root is hda1
<chemicalvamp> try 2 or 3
<keyo> um probably sda1 but im not sure
<chemicalvamp> that could very well be
<keyo> i think sda is for sata
<chemicalvamp> probably
<keyo> it always worked on previous versions but now with feisty and 1 removed hdd it won't work out of the box
<don> Admiral_Chicago this shows apt-get upgrade wine and apt-get install wine  http://pastebin.ca/427951
<don> Looking up those packages in synaptic, it says I DO have the versions it says I need there.
<don> When I try to apt-get install 'package' on any of the packages on that list it tells me I have the latest version
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on, reading
<keyo> ah it seems when i removed the broken hdd i yanked the sata cable off the mobo
<keyo> sorry :S
<chemicalvamp> keyo :)
<Admiral_Chicago> don: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<chemicalvamp> at least it will work now
<keyo> at least i can't fault linux :)
<don> Admiral_Chicago that's what I was doing when I told ya to hold on! heh it's finished now and that pastebin points to what I was told after doing the build-dep
<don> maybe I should uninstall wine and try to reinstall the newer version that way?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i wish I had my system. running
<Admiral_Chicago> try to do it via aptitude
<Admiral_Chicago> better about stuff like that
<don> I'll paste what it says, but it won't do it either, one sec
<don> with aptitude upgrade wine I get the same "package held back" message
<Admiral_Chicago> don: please paste you /etc/apt/sources.list
<don> Admiral_Chicago it's now telling me, with aptitude install wine, that the missing dependencie list is still there, but to fix it, to remove wine and lib wine....I'm going to move ahead and see what happens
<ksnipa> can someobody help me find the font directory
<Admiral_Chicago> try that
<don> I told it yes, it's working
<don> ksnipa I'm new to linux myself, but have to tried 'locate font'?
<ksnipa> ?
<ksnipa> sorry don, not quite sure where to find that
<don> Admiral_Chicago it's givingme the same list of problems after I removed and tried to install.......I'll paste that file for you
<don> ksnipa type in 'locate font' in a terminal
<ksnipa> don, cool thanks I'll give it a try
<ksnipa> don, awsome found them thanks
<ksnipa> /usr/share/fonts
<don> Admiral_Chicago here is that file you wanted http://pastebin.ca/427961
<don> ksnipa that directory/file there should hold your fonts.  What are you wanting/trying to do?
<ksnipa> don, nothing really just needed to select a font for vlc player to use for the sub titles
<ksnipa> so I just needed to find where they were located so I could select one
<don> ksnipa was that directory able to do what you needed?
<Admiral_Chicago> don: what architecture do you use?
<ksnipa> yea, found all the fonts in there so Just picked the one I wanted
<don> ksnipa great!  glad I could help....that's a first for me! lol I'm a newb! hehe
<ksnipa> thats awsome, I've been messing around with things for a few months now, learn something new everytime
<don> yep, me too.  Still got lot's to learn! lol
<Admiral_Chicago> don: what kind of computer are you running. x86?
<don> yes
<chemicalvamp> bah pentium.. if everybody used amd64 linux would be a happier place
<chemicalvamp> well happier for me
<Admiral_Chicago> don:  http://pastebin.ca/427964
<don> yeah, this is an old P2 laptop
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:trond] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! c | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' images at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please".
<don> Admiral_Chicago what do I do with that?
<Admiral_Chicago> don: alt + f2. kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<don> then copy/paste what's in that pastebin over what I have here?
<Admiral_Chicago> over everything yes
<don> ok
<don> Done, now try aptitude install again?
<Admiral_Chicago> don: sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> then try it
<don> ok
<don> did the update...now try aptitude install wine?
<don> or somethingelse first?
<Admiral_Chicago> don: yes. try that
<don> Admiral_Chicago still same problem...crud
<Admiral_Chicago> wth.
<Admiral_Chicago> no way.
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo aptitude purge wine
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install wine
<don> one moment
<premier_> will ubuntu usually recognize mice with more than two buttons and a scroll wheel?  like two scroll wheels, or a fourth button, or something?
<Admiral_Chicago> it should
<don> I'm purging now, but it is giving me a new list of things being 'kept back'
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, what the...
<don> it told me one of the directories wasn't empty so it wasn't removed....heh
<Admiral_Chicago> how did you install wine the first time
<don> through synaptic got wine version 0.9.9, the upgraded/newest version is 0.9.39 that I'm trying to get...
<johey> Firefox and Thunderbird won't skin as my QT apps, even though I have told it to in the system settings. Why? (I haven't tried with other GTK apps).
<Admiral_Chicago> dude...
<Admiral_Chicago> you're trying to rollback versions
<Admiral_Chicago> .9 > .39
<don> the site says that 0.9.39 is the newest version and the folks at #winehq say that 0.9.9 is old...I know it looks odd, but that's the way of it.
<zerothis> forgive my ignorence, I have WIBD. Linux woul allow my to create a directory (~/dira) that linked to another directory (~/dirab) so the everything in dirb would be seen in dira. and then I could link another directory (/media/sd1/dirc) so that everything in dirc would also appear in dira. so dirb and dirc content would both be listed in dira. possible with ln. and would these best be a hard links or symbolic (or one of each)
<chemicalvamp> *scratches head*
<don> even when I try to use adept it still gives me the error of needing dependencies updated that I already have the versions of it it's asking for...
<sonoftheclayr> johey: firefox and thunderbird have their own skin, you could try and find a theme similiar to the one you use in QT
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that is odd
<Admiral_Chicago> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Admiral_Chicago> try that link
<Admiral_Chicago> its not your sources
<johey> sonoftheclayr: Well, by default they always have been skinned as my QT apps. I don't know why they don't do that on this system. They did when I ran dapper, but in the upgrade to edgy, they turned into default GTK+2 skin.
<khaije1> johey: there is an option to enable qt's gtk+ compatability iirc
<sonoftheclayr> johey; hmmm, that's weird but my firefox doesn't skin as my theme, i'm not all that fussed really i like my firfox theme
<don> Admiral_Chicago using adept it's updating alot of the 'kept back' packages that were listed before.  that site you gave me simply says to use synaptic...which I may try after adept is done.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, there is no wine repo?
<sonoftheclayr> wine has it's own repo's
<don> Admiral_Chicago there is, but I get the same error using it...I'll try it once more if synoptic doesn't work.
<johey> khaije1: Yes, but as I said it doesn't help.
<Admiral_Chicago> that is really really strange
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure how to help you out
<don> using adept to install it doesn't work...this is annoying
<Admiral_Chicago> adept and synaptic are both guis for apt
<don> I know I have the version of the packages it says I need....I'm considering restarting the computer...maybe then it would recognize the updated ones?
<khaije1> johey: iirc its not enabled by default, it's an option under kcontrol
<don> how do I know if I"m running edgy or dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> don: you are using dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> its in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<don> okay, I need to add the wine repository to that file correct?
<johey> khaije1: Yes, I have enabled that.
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<don> well that didn't help any.  I added everything as it said I should and it still gives me that same list....I'm going to restart the computer and if that doesn't do it I"m done for the night..  Thanks alot for your patience and help.
<chemicalvamp> anybody here ever seen "ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian-2006-03-16 isolinux: Image checksum error, sorry...
<chemicalvamp> boot failed: press a key to retry
<chemicalvamp> sound like a cdrom error?
<Powerking89670> Does anyone know of a tutorial that can be used to create a modified version of the Kubuntu live CD?
<soulrider_> !info kdeedu
<ubotu> kdeedu: educational apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 68 kB
<mikes1> I cannot run Opera in feisty
<makuseru> is there any way to install kubuntu over a nework? instead of from a CD?
<nonuda> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Powerking89670> here is a link for how to do it with a server
<Powerking89670> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<hunshad> hey all
<hunshad> somebody can help me
<Powerking89670> just ask your question
<hunshad> ok
<Powerking89670> if someone knows the answer they will give it :D
<hunshad> 2 days ago i clean my pc and disconnect composant like video card etc
<hunshad> ok and when i turn on my computer trere have no detection of connection to reseau
<mardi> hi, i can't seem to get my center speaker working in Kubuntu 6.10, i've messed with alsamixer with no resluts, any help?
<hunshad> ok I'm not a big speakin english :P
<Powerking89670> whats your native language hunshad?
<hunshad> french
<hunshad>  but everyall sleep
<DaSkreech> Which language hunshad ?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Powerking89670> oh, I know SOME french
<DaSkreech> ah :-)
<hunshad> ok
<hunshad> tu comprend sa
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache?
<DaSkreech> I need some help with figuring out a Win(assumed)Modem On a laptop
<Powerking89670> oui
<hunshad> ok
<hunshad> bon tu me dit quel mot tu ne comprend pas
<hunshad> bon voila il y a 2 jour jai nettoyer mon pc et j'ai dbrancher les composante externe
<Powerking89670> Je suis comprend (?Im not good on saying things in french...I can understand just not speak it)
<hunshad> ok me too
<hunshad> but for english
<Powerking89670> kk, just say it in french then, I can understand you :D
<Powerking89670> miraculusly
<hunshad> but i can explain in english
<makuseru> is there any way to install kubuntu over a nework? instead of from a CD?
<hunshad> ok
<Powerking89670> here hunshad, lets not disturb these people
<Powerking89670> type
<hunshad> ta fini de lire
<Powerking89670> /join #pkhelp
<DaSkreech> Powerking89670: You could just join hin in #kubuntu-fr :-)
<DaSkreech> him
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Powerking89670> he can do that if I cant get it
<ScottLij_>  why is KDE supposed to be better than Gnome?
<nixternal> it is all personal choice, this isn't the place to start that either
<ScottLij_> well thats certainly not a good question to ask in a Gnome channel
<nixternal> and its not a good question to ask in a KDE channel that is here for support, now you can ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #kubuntu-offtopic and be fine :)
<nonuda> has anyone here install ubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> nonuda: safe to say yes
<|Iwonder|> think you'd get less results by asking who hasn't
<chemicalvamp> whats the sudo move command?
<|Iwonder|> sudo mv
<chemicalvamp> i mean for a folder
<nonuda> ok, in quit dialog box, why there's no shutdown or turn off button? can we add it manually?
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: same
<|Iwonder|> sudo mv /dirctory
<nonuda> in my ubuntu desktop, the quit dialog box show me only : Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User, Hibernate and Cancel
<Pupeno2> Hello.
<Pupeno2> How do I run the wizzard to upgrade to Feisty beta from a totally up-to-date Edgy?
<|Iwonder|> my guess would be user doesn't have halt rights
<nonuda> so to turning off the pc i have to log out and turn it off in login box..hmm
<|Iwonder|> look in your control panel,see if there is a option to allow user to use shutdown or halt
<|Iwonder|> or open a console and sudo halt
<nonuda> ah ok..
<Pupeno2> wouldn't 'sudo halt' halt without properly exiting KDE?
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: read the topic
<|Iwonder|> it should telinit 6
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: already did, and the instructions in that page don't work for me. I already reported it.
<|Iwonder|> which will shutdown all services
<DaSkreech> What does it do?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: as well as about 10 other people at least.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: nothing, the wizard never run.s
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> did you close and reopen adept?
<|Iwonder|> Pupeno2:  did you enable your repos?
<DaSkreech> I think that was a bug
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: the wizard only runs *if* there is a package being upgraded.
<|Iwonder|> yes you must close,reopen and i think update
<Pupeno2> |Iwonder|: yes.
<|Iwonder|> took me several tries to get it right,i kept overlooking something in instructions
<nonuda> what control panel, to make my user have a direct button to shutdown?
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: Worked fine for me.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: I am happy for you then.
<|Iwonder|> i also had bad luck with it,i didn't think to clean my repos first ,the upgrade hung and left me with a non bootable system
<|Iwonder|> nonuda:  that would depend on your DE
<nonuda> desktop envyronment? its ubuntu (gnome)
<|Iwonder|> some WM don't have control panels and it must be edited manually,you'd have to research it
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: What's your experince?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<|Iwonder|> is there gnome control panel with an adminastrative section?
<ernie> hello
<nonuda> yup
<|Iwonder|> i have xfce,icewm and kde,only kde has it
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: Nothing happened?
<Pupeno2> Basically, the "Full upgrade" button is disabled on Adept, so there's no way I could press it right now.
<DaSkreech> Something broke?
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: How is that possible?
<nonuda> i do have administration section
<DaSkreech> You are on edgy?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: because there's no updates.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: yes.
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: You are on edgy?
<DaSkreech> and  are going to Feisty?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: yes.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: yes.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: untill some new package is upgraded, there won't be any possibility to upgrade packages.
<DaSkreech> and there are no files on feisty that is different from edgy?
<DaSkreech> Woah
<Pupeno2> So, basically, I need an alternative way to trigger the upgrade manager.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: what?
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: What are you running? which KDE version?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: I have an Edgy install, I am running Edgy and Edgy's KDE.
<DaSkreech> ah default install of KDE
<se7en11> why don't you edit the sourcelist
<DaSkreech> can you paste your sources.list?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: yes.
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: sure.
<ernie> i have a problem with adept too: adept tells me "a new version of kubuntu is available! Click next if you wish to upgrade now". But the next-button ("Weiter") is disabled (kubuntu 7.03)
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: http://paste.lisp.org/display/39350
<hunshad> #debian
<DaSkreech> ernie: 7.03?
<erikja> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<se7en11> Pupeno2: so change edgy to feisty and do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pupeno2> se7en11: if I do that, I wouldn't be testing the upgrade tool which the Kubuntu devs are asking ups to test: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<ernie> DaSkreech: feisty
<se7en11> ok Pupeno2
<se7en11> but you would upgrade to feisty
<Pupeno2> ernie: that's probably why you can't upgrade. You are already running the lattest version. The fact that the upgrade tool is being run is probably a bug (and Feisty is 7.04).
<Pupeno2> se7en11: Ok. Thank you.
<DaSkreech> Pupeno2: Hmm
<DaSkreech> when you click reload do any of the checks fail?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: none.
<ernie> Pupeno2: hmmm, but according to the webpage 7.04 is from 23.3.7. my feisty is older!?
<DaSkreech> and you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<screamo> hey
<screamo>  espaol???
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: yes.
<Pupeno2> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chemicalvamp> !es
<screamo> quien habla espaol?
<screamo>  do you speak spanish??
<Pupeno2> ernie: what?
<screamo> oks
<chemicalvamp> asi asi
<screamo>  thanks _
<Pupeno2> screamo: lee lo que dice ubotu.
<screamo> oks
<DaSkreech> What version of adept do you have?
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: "2.1 Cruiser"
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: is it supoused to activate the "Full upgrade" button when no package upgrade is available?
<DaSkreech> Well enabling edgy-proposed should update adept which should update the package version
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: but I have upgraded to all edgy-proposed packages long ago, the edgy-proposed repo has been enabled on my install since day 0 (probably just after a month after edgy was released)>
<Pupeno2> DaSkreech: I've installed all those packages, the wizard appeared but I couldn't upgrade at that moment. Now that I can upgrade I can't launch the wizard becauset *it would run only when a package upgrade is in order*.
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> that's a bit different
<Pupeno2> So, how do I run the wizard to upgrade to Feisty beta from a totally up-to-date Edgy (including edgy-proposed)?
<icecruncher> sudo "adept_updater -d -c" i believe
<Pupeno2> icecruncher: adept_updater: Unknown option '-d'.
<icecruncher> Pupeno2: not quite sure, check on the forums, it's there
<jordan> having trouble following this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539) to get my wireless setup
<Lynoure> jordan: What's your end goal? And at what point you have trouble?
<jordan> The end goal is to connect to my wireless router using WPA2 authentication
<ernie> ah, as i understand now my system was installed with Herd 5....
<Lynoure> jordan: does your router do all those standards?
<jordan> it doesn't seem to be accepting the settings in /etc/network/interfaces for my wireless connection, ra0
<jordan> Lynoure: yes
<jordan> Lynoure: right now it is setup for WPA2 Personal (using shared key) and TKIP+AES ciphers
<Lynoure> jordan: Those should be doable even with just networkmanager...
<jordan> Lynoure: here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14342/
<Lynoure> jordan: much much easier. But the guy who posted the instructions you are following did also offer to help, it seems ("Post these if you are stumped")
<Lynoure> jordan: better change that key afterwards...
<Lynoure> jordan: I do not know if rt2500 does all these...
<Lynoure> jordan: do you get any errors on ifup?
<screamo> a
<screamo> e
<screamo> i
<screamo> o
<pingveno> u?
<pingveno> and sometimes y?
<Lynoure> screamo: sorry, don't want to buy a vowel, try on #wheeloffortune?
<jordan_> Lynoure: what version of knetworkmanager do you have? Mine cannot do WPA
<jordan_> Lynoure: only WEP
<Lynoure> jordan_: well, I'm currently on Feisty, but even the one I had on dapper did...
<Lynoure> jordan_: sounds like you are missing something then.
<jordan_> Lynoure: I am also running feisty beta
<Lynoure> jordan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78250.html could also help you, if you want to configure it manually
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone know a site like partypoker or fulltiltpoker that will work with linux?
<Lynoure> jordan_: do you have installed WPA supplicant?
<Lynoure> pollyo: I know people have used partypoker with wine
<pollyo> Lynoure: Do you know how well it works?
<jordan_> Lynoure: yes
<Lynoure> pollyo: not first hand. But I recall them seeing it worked fine.
<pollyo> Its a shame they do not have a java client for the poker sites.
<pingveno> I'm having some trouble with kmail. I have an imap account set up. With some mail I will suddenly find that the piece of mail has suddenly multiplied into multiple emails. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Lynoure> jordan_: for networkmanager, in dapper, I had to empty /etc/network/interfaces but on feisty it no longer seems necessary
<pingveno> No problems on thunderbird on (shiver) Windows
<Lynoure> pingveno:  you probably have Delete on server off.
<DaSkreech> pingveno: FAIK Kmail ain't great with imap try mailody
<Lynoure> pingveno: so each time you get yet another local copy...
<se7en11> what's the different between /media/  and media:/    ? if i try mount a partition from media:/ it will not work but the same partiton from /media/ works ????
<DaSkreech> media is a link to /mnt?
<DaSkreech> I think it's kubuntu specific
<se7en11> DaSkreech: no my mnt is empty
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no
<vincersurf> ahh
<pingveno> Lynoure: It's an imap account, there's no deleting needed
<Lynoure> pingveno: that is not true, if you get a local copy, but sure, for most uses not.
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: that wasnt one of the things that Kubuntu changed?
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<pingveno> Lynoure: It gets replicated *on the server*
<Lynoure> pingveno: oh, then I'd look into the imap server software.
<pingveno> Lynoure: I can see it when I view it in Thunderbird or through webmail
<pingveno> Lynoure: shouldn't it just work (tm) because imap is a generic protocol?
<screamo> ola?
<pingveno> It is, btw, an imap interface to an Exchange sever
<bill> what can I use to convert a DVD to mpeg-4?
<se7en11> DaSkreech: i formated my windows partion and now i can't mount the partion from media:/ only from /media
<Lynoure> pingveno: some servers are buggy, too. Of course it Should Just Work, ideally, but not always in RL
<pollyo> I'm giving partypoker a try through wine.
<pingveno> Lynoure: Ah, but of course
<screamo_> spanish??
<pollyo> bill: Does k9copy do that?
<screamo> ???
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: any clue why?
<Lynoure> pingveno: there is a bug reported on that, it seems http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143518
<DaSkreech> !es | screamo
<ubotu> screamo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pingveno> Lynoure: Oh, thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: to what?
<DaSkreech> se7en11's media:/ issue?
<DaSkreech> he formatted a partition and can't see it in media:/ anymore
<DaSkreech>  unless the UID got messed up?
<Lynoure> pingveno: actually it seem http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118074 has all the yummy details
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps. I don't use the uid. don't like it
<pingveno> Lynoure: Yeah, I'm looking through the comments
<emoXcore> osasa
<Lynoure> pingveno: ok, good luck. :)
<pingveno> Lynoure: thanks
<pingveno> I'll see what I can do
<pollyo> Anyone know the estimated number of linux users worldwide?
<hackdaddy> i upgraded firefox but now nothing happens when i start it.  i tried removing and reinstalling, but nothing seems to make it work
<DaSkreech> pollyo: a lot more than you think / Not enough
<DaSkreech> hackdaddy: start it from the konsole
<pollyo> DaSkreech: It will ben ice to start seeing sites have the MAC/Windows/Linux download options.
<abortd> pollyo, 29 million
* icecruncher has had enough of feisty and goes back to dapper to then upgrade to edgy, so long
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: What's up with feisty?
<hackdaddy> daskreech, you rock!!!  thanks!!!!
<DaSkreech> hackdaddy: Yeah firefox gets on my nerves some times
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: it's got to many problems
<hackdaddy> daskreech, another 3 sec expert
<Admiral_Chicago> hackdaddy: ...thats not a permanant fix
<DaSkreech> hackdaddy: if you want the konsole you can put firefox in the background
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Like?
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox &
<hackdaddy> daskreech, :-) :-)
<pollyo> Ok Partpoker installed now lets see if it loads.
<nonuda> guys, i still can't find the way to add a direct shutdown button in ubuntu desktop
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: like usb not recognized at all, and lot's of random program crashes
<hackdaddy> i just used the run command like start->run :-)  daskreesh
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: random programs? or the same ones keep crashing?
<se7en11> one more thing if i backup my /home/.kde folder and cp it back in a new install will i have all my settings back?
<DaSkreech> hackdaddy: ah that works as well
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: the wierd part is that there is nothing to report since the don't leave behind a nice crahreport
<DaSkreech>  I just always have a Konsole open :-)
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: they just disappear huh?
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> Yeah I had the same issue on edgy
<DaSkreech>  Figured it was my RAM
<DaSkreech> Then I just blamed it on Firefox
<hackdaddy> where can i get rosegarden and other midi editors as a ubuntu package?
<icecruncher> lol, my fx crashes too
<DaSkreech> Yeah it does
<pollyo> Loads and runs like a windows program... Swaping system like crazy...
<DaSkreech> Wonder when we will get iceweasel
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: how about 5 packages held back not installable and a few broken ones
<DaSkreech> which ones got held back?
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: krusader, libraries and scribus
<CatRangers> hello
<DaSkreech> Would be nice if apt could tell you why
<CatRangers> someone can help me ?
<Admiral_Chicago> CatRangers: we can try
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CatRangers> i need to know how to install vmware workstation in kubuntu
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: lol, and I forgot, kopete crahes as soon as I sign into msn
<Admiral_Chicago> if you ask your question of course
<CatRangers> Admiral_Chicago: nice :D please
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Yeah I hate kopete but as #gaim 's topic says If you have problems with MSN assume that it's MSN
<DaSkreech> !vmware
<CatRangers> how i do it ?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Lynoure> Is there a way to adjust the height of the menubar? Currently I have a lot of slack space below and above the font.
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: haha, of course
<CatRangers> DaSkreech:  thanks ^^
<manchicken> Anybody here use kpilot with a palm device?
<CatRangers> but i have a tag file that i downloaded
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: If it makes you feel any better my friend's gaim kept crashing everytime he connected to yahoo all week
<DaSkreech> !kpilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nick__> hey guys, what't the shortcut in kde to get to the menu of a window? you know when you click the top left corner, you get a menu... how do i access that without touching my mouse?
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: lol, amsn was to solution
<DaSkreech> nick__: alt+f3
<Lynoure> manchicken: I do
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: how is that?
<nick__> DaSkreech: beauty, thanks
<DaSkreech> I started using it when it was less than two months old
<Lynoure> manchicken: to some degree, at least, on feisty.
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: dunno, just works with that, and no probs
<manchicken> Lynoure: Do you have any trouble setting up the conduits to sync up with kontact?
<cyt> Hi all, My network env. is ADSL, and I find that at the "Configure network interfaces" stage of booting process, it will hang several minutes. Any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Is it trying to be the Windows Live messenger or is it just sticking with old fashioned MSN messenger?
<DaSkreech> cyt: Press ctrl+Z
<hackdaddy> how do i unzip a bz2 extension file?
<Lynoure> manchicken: well, yes. korganizer things still multiply the entries...
<DaSkreech> hackdaddy: with ark
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: dunno,
<hackdaddy> thanks, dasckreech!!!
<manchicken> Lynoure: I'm not able to get it to sync at all.
<manchicken> Lynoure: Says it can't open the conduit.
<kai> Does any one know the name of the MySQL GUI tool?
<kai> I can't find that package
<manchicken> kai: I think it's called the "Trash Bin"
<manchicken> :)
* manchicken trolls a little...
<kai> manchicken: ....No I already checked there :|
* DaSkreech hits manchicken with 11 herbs and spices
<manchicken> kai: Look in adept.  They've got several in there.
* Admiral_Chicago hits manchicken with all 57 variaties of Heinz
<kai> I'll check again
<kai> I was in cli when I was tryin to find it
<pollyo> Kmysqladmin?
<manchicken> kai: Just look for "mysql" and I think there's the query thing, and the whatever browser.
<pollyo> Mysqladministrator?
<cyt> DaSkreech: Thx, I will try it :)
<kai> How ya'll do that> another question is this kIRC client only limite to linux are can i gon other one like on mIRc?
<developer> Hey all :)
<Lynoure> manchicken: hmm, I'm not having that.
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Don't know the difference between MSN and Live messenger?
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: except fot eh interface no. lol
<DaSkreech> kai: Huh?
<kai> * Admiral_Chicago hits manchicken with all 57 variaties of Heinz
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: never used licve myself
<icecruncher> *live
<Admiral_Chicago> bbia
<kai> And I wanna know if I can get into the same irc hcat room that I would like in mIRC
<kai> I like to mod my box an dI have to to xbins, can I get there from here?
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: can it accept those aggravating emoticons that replae normal words?
<DaSkreech> kai: yes you can
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: ja
<Admiral_Chicago> kai: of course
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: remind me never to install amsn
<Admiral_Chicago> kai:  but ask  DaSkreech, i'm afk
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: haha
<kai> do I have to make a new server channel
<kai> My bad, Im still learning some of the things
<kai> I still never learned how to access mySql with having a million .jar files in all my directories
<flaccid> mysql -u root -p
<flaccid> ?
<kai> flaccid: whats that command?
<flaccid> thats the command to connect to the mysql server with the mysql client
<flaccid> with the root account, asking for pass
<DavyT> um
<DavyT> kubuntu and a nvidia 8800gtx
<DavyT> are those going to work together?
<flaccid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> i believe so
<flaccid> mmm
<flaccid> should do
<DavyT> yeah?
<DavyT> you dont seem really sure :x
<flaccid> check..
<flaccid> the vesa driver will always work and the binary one should too
<DavyT> well yeah
<flaccid> nvidia-glx
<flaccid> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> also http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<DavyT> well
<DavyT> thanks for your help
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i use this one at work: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a2)
<jack_> hi, i've got the problem that when i am idle xorg cpu load goes up to 100%, centrino duo core processor used.thanks
<ghjk> Hi There
<DaSkreech> jack_: have Firefox open?
<jack_> DaSkreech: yes, often, but it happens without firefox too
<ghjk> I have a ASROCK MB with an AMD64X2 3800 and doesn't recognize sound and NIC!
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ghjk> is this sound familiar to you guys?
<jack_> when there is no app running which is not a system app daskreech
<ghjk> I see
<manchicken> w00t!
<manchicken> Fixed it.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Whatchado?
<manchicken> jpilot has the best logging of all of the sync proggies.
<manchicken> Well, I was trying out different ones to see if it was just kpilot that was failing to read the PIM databases.
<ghjk> also, I have a SATAII HD and when I try to install it, freezes after partitioning almost 36%
<flaccid> !kpilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> jpilot left a log on there telling me that wireless sync was disabling PIM syncing for other proggies.
<flaccid> dang
<manchicken> So I went in, changed the wireless sync settings on the treo, and BAM!  it looks like it's syncing.
<manchicken> Which is just so delicious.
<manchicken> I've been fighting with it for about 5 hours now.
<manchicken> I'm pretty happy about that.
<DavyT> wow
<meh> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<meh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Voker57> how can i add a path where programs must search libraries
<Voker57> ?
<DaSkreech> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Oh wait you want a libpath
<manchicken> !$PATH
<Voker57> DaSkreech: yes
<Voker57> i was already told something about it, but forgot the thing
<Voker57> it was something with ldconfig
<emoXcore> sasa
<emoXcore> spanish
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Voker57> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<intelikey> Voker57 the PATH variable can be set in several places.   /etc/environment /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc  $HOME/.bashrc $HOME/.profile $HOME/.bash_bashrc    and possably others.      in all but the /etc/environment  use  export PATH="/all/your:/path/needs:/here"
<Voker57> eh
<intelikey> Voker57 seeing that the ones with    $HOME/.  are all user specific it's better to use one of them if you can.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: he wants libpath
<Voker57> i get that: error while loading shared libraries: libguichan.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<intelikey> oh lib path    yes that's something else
<Voker57> while this lib exists in /usr/local/lib/
<emoXcore> spanish?
<emoXcore> help mee
<emoXcore>  xD
<Voker57> i tried modifying ld.conf and running ldconfig
<digitx> : D
<emoXcore> spanish?
<emoXcore> hii??
<emoXcore> x_x
<digitx> hungarian ?
<emoXcore> =(
<emoXcore> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<emoXcore> hola
<digitx> szia
<emoXcore> hey?
<digitx> hey ;)
<emoXcore> x_x
<Voker57> emoXcore: /join #kubuntu-es
<emoXcore> no
<emoXcore> =P
<digitx>  /join #gentoo-hu
<digitx> :D
<emoXcore> emM no =P
<digitx> ;)
<DaSkreech> !coc | emoXcore Please look at this
<ubotu> emoXcore Please look at this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DaSkreech> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<digitx> :D
<emoXcore> =O
<digitx> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emoXcore> NO
<emoXcore> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<emoXcore> _
<emoXcore> nooo
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can we devoice him?
<emoXcore> my ban kubuntu ubuntu edubuntu es
<hackdaddy> how do i setup my midi subsystem on kubuntu?
<intelikey> Voker57  mmmm /etc/ld.so.conf   maybe ?
<emoXcore> O_O?
<DaSkreech> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<emoXcore> i can speak english u_u
<hackdaddy> thanks!
<hackdaddy> !midi
<Voker57> intelikey: i did it...
<nonuda_> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<icecruncher> can anyone help on how to set up a netboot/install
<fdoving> emoXcore: good, then please behave yourself and have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines - if you have a question, please ask, if not please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. thanks :)
<meh> !.wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<icecruncher> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<icecruncher> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Admiral_Chicago> !abuse | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Admiral_Chicago> that's for the !ping
<icecruncher> Admiral_Chicago: come on twice?
<DaSkreech> isn't there a !btabuse
<DaSkreech> botabuse
<icecruncher> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: yea probably but i foget the command
<Admiral_Chicago> icecruncher: well im just avoiding hw...
<Admiral_Chicago> to be honest
<ghjk> any one knowing about SATA II problems?
<DaSkreech> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ghjk> I have a ASROCK with NVIDIA NF-6100-430
<ghjk> and can't detect sound, GB LAN and doesn't install on a SATA II HD
<ghjk> when trying to install
<ghjk> it doesn't finish with the partitions creating!
<ghjk> any one who could a tip on these problems?
<posingaspopular> ghjk: did you try google/ubuntu forums?
<posingaspopular> thats all i have, i dont know anything abotu SATAsince i use IDE
<ghjk> no I didn't :-(
<ghjk> sorry for that
<ghjk> trying firts to see if I could any quick help
<posingaspopular> ghjk: its okay
<ghjk> if it was something known already
<posingaspopular> ask again in  a few if you want, as long as you don't spam, but usually those give you the fastest answers
<icecruncher> k, is it possible to make a net install without a local server?
<ghjk> you mean the forums?
<ghjk> they are faster than the IRC?
<fdoving> !install | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<icecruncher> !automat > icecruncher
<icecruncher> !automate > icecruncher
<posingaspopular> ghjk: what i mean is that you never know when irc will have the answer
<ghjk> yeah that's right!
<ghjk> I was just trying to see if I'm lucky enough!
<ghjk> OK
<ghjk> thanks
<ghjk>  you guys
<ghjk> just a generic question
<ghjk> I thought that NVIDIA is better supported in Linux than VIA
<ghjk> is that right?
<DaSkreech> Who said that?
<wolferine> hehe
<DaSkreech> depends on what you mean by support
<shad-99> any one know how to get access to your usb harddrive and get permission?
<ghjk> I mean that they get picked-up immediately when you install it
<wolferine> shad-99, no, I dont have a usb harddrive
<shad-99> ahh ok
<DaSkreech> shad-99: Just mount it
<shad-99> strange... it worked before, but now it says that i don't have permissions to enter it? -Wierd?
<DaSkreech> shad-99: You mounted it manually?
<shad-99> yea via the disk menu
<shad-99> but i can't access it any more
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<K`zan> Looks like edgy is a bust for me, /dev/ttyUSB* stuff quit working with updates today :-(.
<K`zan> ww
<K`zan> Looks like edgy is a bust for me, /dev/ttyUSB* stuff quit working with updates today :-(.
<K`zan> <K`zan> ww
<K`zan> argh..
<shad-99> So where can i set back or change permissions then?
<gdiebel> could someone recommend a avahi browser for kde?
<DaSkreech> shad-99: try remount it with a -uid=0022
<fdoving> gdiebel: does kdnssd and zeroconf:/ in konqueror do what you want?
<shad-99> OK... thanks guy
<shad-99> but it didn't work out.. have to find other ways to solve this crap
<shad-99> But thanks all of you for helping out here! ;)
<DaSkreech> shad-99: mounting it with a umask of 0022 doesn't work?
<fdoving> you shouldn't mount removable devices as root.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: How do you mount them then?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: with pmount as the user (which is member of the plugdev group).
<fdoving> the kde media handler uses pmount to handle this.
<enry> hu
<shad-99> i don't.. but it won't let me access it cos i don't have permissions to do it?
<enry> hi
<fdoving> shad-99: it's mounted, but you're not given access to the contents?
<shad-99> yes that's right
<fdoving> shad-99: how was it mounted? by the kde automount-thing?
<shad-99> yes i think so .. yea
<fdoving> shad-99: ok, open a konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) then run: 'cat /media/.hal-mtab'
<fdoving> shad-99: what does it say?
<shad-99> i click on that konqueror meny and choose media and there it is.. and then click on it, and it wont letting me in?
<shad-99> ok hold on
<shad-99> kdmeny is that terminal or what?
<alfonso> hola
<fdoving> shad-99: kmenu is the K-button in the lower left corner.
<shad-99> hahaha .. i am a newbie guy's.. take it easy ... LOL
<fdoving> the K with the gear.
<mardi> hi, my kubuntu 6.10 hangs at the shutdown spalsh screen, anyone know where i look to see what the problem could be?
<shad-99> ahh
<gdiebel> fdoving: yeah i guess that will do nicely
<posingaspopular> mardi: ubuntu forums most likely
<mardi> looking there now...
<mardi> thanks tho
<DaSkreech> mardi: try removing the quiet designation on bootup
<DaSkreech>  also read dmesg
<mardi> does dmesg show messages from the previous shutdown?
<shad-99> it says... No such file or directory? cat /media/.hal-mtab?
<DaSkreech> mardi: should
<DaSkreech> fdoving: alt+space is faster
<shad-99> should i put sudo in front of that line?
<binks> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<meh> hmm the link to realplayer 10 on https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.htl is broken.
<meh> does anyone else know where i can get it?
<DaSkreech> htl?
<posingaspopular> meh: googlemaybe?
<posingaspopular> i'll talk to people and make sure that gets fixed
<intelikey> my console is not reading any runtime configs when i open a new console.    any one know about these things ?
<meh> posingaspopular: yeah on to it
<posingaspopular> meh: hmmm works fine for me
<posingaspopular> probably that you wrote htl
<meh> posingaspopular: no the page works ok, but the link to realplayer 10 on the page doesnt
<meh> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<meh> that one
<posingaspopular> ahhhh i see
<posingaspopular> you are correct
<intelikey> anyone know what i might try to get this thing to read .bashrc   or /etc/profile   when opening a console ?
<intelikey> i get this kind of prompt "bash-3.00$"  and  "SHLVL=7"   eeek.
<intelikey>    SHLVL=3   for the first console opened with openvt ....    something is screwy here...
<intelikey> login gets  SHLVL=1   ......
<hyper_ch> intelikey: do you use feisty?
<intelikey> hyper_ch no.
<hyper_ch> intelikey: ok... :(
<intelikey> hyper_ch i could expect that out of feisty tho....
<crube> I need the command to check diskspace. I've forgottenit
<hyper_ch> well, I was asking because of another problem... opera won't run anymore
<hyper_ch> crube: you mean how much is used?
<crube> Yeah
<hyper_ch> crube: or do a filesystem check?
<DaSkreech> df -h
<crube> DaSkreech: That's what I was looking for
<nix> Hello everybody..
<posingaspopular> fdisk -l
<posingaspopular> crube: i think thats it
<crube> posingaspopular: df is the one I've been uring. I think it's a little more simple.
<crube> using*
<posingaspopular> hmm ive never heardof/used it
<hyper_ch> fdisk -l doesn't show how much is used... does it?
<posingaspopular> hyper_ch: i duno im on a windows box right now (router hates *nix for some reason) so i cant check
<hyper_ch> posingaspopular: well it doesn't show it for me
<posingaspopular> ahh well you are most likely right
<hyper_ch> posingaspopular: ^^
<posingaspopular> hyper_ch: it sucks. i have 3 computers with ubuntu, and i have to use windows for the internet connection...
<posingaspopular> how lame is that?
<hackdaddy> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Aladin> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Zwischenspeicher und Pufferspeicher in der Anzeige der KDE-Systemberwachung?
<fdoving> !de | aladin
<ubotu> aladin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fdoving> Aladin: or you could always translate Unterschied zwischen Zwischenspeicher Pufferspeicher and Anzeige and Systemberwachung :)
<berkes> is there central changelog or log that tells me why packages are to be upgraded and what has changed?
<yaccin> is there an other program like checkinstalls which can make .debs?
<mkquist> posingaspopular - just a quick thought, are you using dhcp on the router?
<DaSkreech> changelog.ubuntu.com
<binks> ok can i use fdisc to format my usb device /media/disk
<berkes> DaSkreech: txx
<berkes> changelog.ubuntu.com does not exist.
<kaiser> ?
<posingaspopular> mkquist: i don't know... how would i find out
<posingaspopular> and why is that information important?
<kaiser> i need help: whats a gedti command for kubuntu?
<kaiser> gedit
<david> kaiser:  kate
<kaiser> thank you
<david> np
<mkquist> what kind of router?
<mkquist> is this a home setup/
<mkquist> ?
<mkquist> posingaspopular - what kind of router?
<posingaspopular> yea its seimens speedsteam 4100
<posingaspopular> http://subscriber.communications.siemens.com/subscriber_networks/4100.shtml
<posingaspopular> it should work perfect with ubuntu
<posingaspopular> though according to SBC, the phone lines don't support linux
<posingaspopular> and sudo pppoeconf didn't work at all
<yaccin> is there another program like checkinstall which can make .debs?
<mkquist> posingaspopular - i dont see why the os would have anything to do w/that... i was just thinking that you might try assigning ip address to at least one of the computers and see if that helps
<mkquist> posingaspopular - instead of using dhcp (which is that routers default) try opening http://192.168.254.254 in a browser window to access the router
<posingaspopular> mkquist: i was going to use the windows machine as a gateway, see if that works,but not tonight
<mkquist> posingaspopular - ur router should be ur gateway if im not mistaken
<posingaspopular> mkquist: yea i duno too much about ip/gateway/router/dhcp ir anything
<posingaspopular> i'll mess around with it later thoguh
<posingaspopular> thanks for the info
<mkquist> posingaspopular - do you have the routers book? if so just try static ip for one of the linux machines, see if that might help...
<posingaspopular> mkquist: maybe i do... somewhere.....
<mkquist> posingaspopular - had that problem once w/ubuntu install, doing that fixed it
* posingaspopular has a super busy computer desk
<mkquist> posingaspopular - http://subscriber.communications.siemens.com/documents/4x00UG_English.pdf
<mkquist> posingaspopular - just a thought... g/l
<posingaspopular> ahhh thanks mkquist i appreciate it
* posingaspopular hands mkquist a cookie
<mkquist> posingaspopular - thats it online btw (manual)
<mkquist> enjoy
<posingaspopular> see the issue is that they give info on XP and OSX
<mkquist> so what do they say?
<posingaspopular> im going to WINE this internet connection....
<sonoftheclayr> but you've got us! what more could you want?
<mkquist> how would WINE help?
<posingaspopular> mkquist: my brother is a 'substantial contributor' to ubuntu and he was supposed to fix this stuff...but he fell asleep
<mkquist> well, then im sure he'll get it fixed for ya... =)
<posingaspopular> well i live with him for a large portion of the year, so i know he wont....
<gansinho> hello, please, how do I change my kde dicionary, I like to use the system in english, but most of my text are written in portuguese, and apps like kmail don't correct my misspelling mistakes, I would like to change it.
<posingaspopular> :( thats a strange request. i dont know the answer, sorry
<gansinho> posingaspopular: thanks anyway
<posingaspopular> np, ask again if you can't get a response in a few minutes
<c1|freaky> gansinho: what spelling checking program do u use?
<gansinho> c1|freaky: I haven't changed the kde default
<c1|freaky> i dont know what the kde default is
<c1|freaky> ;D
<c1|freaky> whatever it is just search for it
<c1|freaky> with apt-cache search aspell
<c1|freaky> f.e.
<c1|freaky> and it will give u a list of spelling packages in different languages
<gansinho> c1|freaky: right now kde checks my spelling but not in the right language..
<c1|freaky> wait
<c1|freaky> ill look
<gansinho> k
<c1|freaky> go to system settings --> local settings and language
<c1|freaky> or something like that
<c1|freaky> i have it in german
<c1|freaky> and there under spell checking
<c1|freaky> you can change those settings
<anti_pop>  why is it required to let the memtest run several hours and not only 1 cycle ?
<gansinho> c1|freaky: I just have regional&language menu, and in there in the dictionarys I don't have portuguese, any idea how to install new ones?
<edgy> anti_pop: I guess each cycle test for different errors
<anti_pop> edgy: ah ok thanks, do you know how many cycles i should run it? first gives no errors, each takes about 50 minutes, isnt it a endless test ?
<Blissex> anti_pop: at lest 8-10 hours.
<anti_pop> okay
<edgy> anti_pop: and the first cycles would discover the important errors, think 80/20 rule
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help?
<anti_pop> thanks for your information, guys
<anti_pop> gotta go,m bye bye
<juan> ola
<c1|freaky> gansinho: the standard is aspell so do apt-cache search aspell and look for a spell dictionary in the langauge u want
<gansinho> c1|freaky:  thanks a lot!
<c1|freaky> np
<tom_> is this working
<tom_> good
<xnitex> hey i have a question, is it possible to theme out the kicker panel, etc etc?
<xnitex> :] 
<posingaspopular> xnitex: theme out the kicker panel...?
<posingaspopular> ummmm
<posingaspopular> i mean, i dont know how to answer that
<xnitex> to theme the kicker panel
<posingaspopular> ive never given that a though
<posingaspopular> ohhh
<posingaspopular> change the kicker panel to match a theme
<xnitex> yes yes
<posingaspopular> right click, properties.
<posingaspopular> is all i can gues...
<posingaspopular> like i said, i havent given that much thought
<posingaspopular> ask in #ubuntu-effects, they might now
<xnitex> thnx
<xnitex> :] 
<posingaspopular> np. maybe someone here knows too, try asking again in a bit
<aldin> how can i set up that if i right clikc on some gzipped file i have extract here... i have installed kde-core...
<aldin> not only extract to
<stamen> hi
<stamen> why when I have upgraded my xserver-xorg beryl can't work well
<stamen> this is for beryl
<aldin> pardon... it was all about permisions, if i have rwx it it works..
<stamen>  when I start it the window it is flickering
<stamen>  I am running custom compiled kernel and I have preinstalled the drivers, what to do
<aldin> stamen, try reloading window manager or window decoerator
<stamen> I try to reload it with the beryl manager, but all is the samo
<stamen> same
<aldin> stamen, did u reboot ur comp?
<aldin> after upgrade?
<stamen> I think I am not :)
<stamen> now I get it :)
<aldin> ok, see u after reboot
<stamen> ok
<stamen> :)
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<lordofheat> how to make konversation to auto connect when launched?
<lordofheat> I mean kopete
<lordofheat> sry
<binks> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Betzefer> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Betzefer> lol
<johey> When I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, GTK no longer adapt the skin from QT, even though I have selected that in the system setting tool. Why, and what can I do about it?
<fuel> johey: reinstall qt-gtk package
<johey> fuel: I find no such package.
<fuel_> !gtk-qt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-qt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel_> johey:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gtk-qt
<johey> fuel: Ah, thanks alot!
<johey> Why are apt-get "holding back" a lot of packages? How can I force them to be installed?
<intelikey> what's a gnome eq for kfax ?
<intelikey> Setting up x-window-system-core (6.8.2-10) ...
<intelikey> but still no startx command   ???
<intelikey> bash: startx: command not found
* intelikey thinks the channel is deserted....
<binks> sudo aptitude install xorg
<binks> lol
<binks> intelikey: how do i reinstall grub
<intelikey> binks sudo grub-install /dev/<wherever>
<binks> :) intelikey
<ubuntu_> hi
<cox377> when i try and mount a smb share
<cox377> i get this error
<cox377> 22082: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<cox377> SMB connection failed
<cox377> i've tried every password i know
<cox377> well from the kubuntu share host and this kubuntu machine
<cox377> anyone got any ideas?
<intelikey> #kubuntu died!    R.I.P.   #kubuntu      ;'(
<tarragon> just a suggestion but try mount -t smbfs -o username=yourusername,workgroup=<yourwkgrpname> //cox377/home /mnt/remotedrive
<cox377> tarragon: let me give it a go
<cox377> tarragon: doesit have to be // for my mount location?
<johey> How can I solve this: kdelibs4c2a: Depends: kdelibs-data (< 4:3.5.6) but 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu7really3.5.5 is to be installed
<tarragon> yes i think so
<intelikey> johey install newer kdelibs4c2a ?      streighten out your sources.list ?     uninstall kdelibs4c2a  ?
<cox377> tarragon: this is the msg i get
<johey> intelikey: It might be because I tried to upgrade to feisty...
<cox377> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<cox377> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<cox377>   mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<intelikey> johey yep'rs
<cox377> intelikey: you got any ideas to my prob?
<intelikey> johey you got a botched upgrade ?
<intelikey> cox377 no sorry.  i'm network illiterate
<cox377> lol
<cox377> koolio
<johey> intelikey: Well. I think I have made some very nasty things to my system. You know, I happened to install Dapper but I believed it was Edgy. Then I tried to upgrade it to Feisty, but it failed. Then I added quite some third party apt sources, dist-upgraded, removed, tweaked, added, dist-upgraded and so on... And now I really can't believe how I still can have a working system. :p
<intelikey> cox377 but seeing that smb is not kde specific you could ask in #ubuntu
<cox377> intelikey: good suggestion
<cox377> cheers
<intelikey> johey yes sir, yes sir, three bags full.
<johey> intelikey: However, now I believe I have made some things right anyway. It looks like the dependency problems are gone. :)
<johey> Brb, hopefully.
<mrigns__> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<stamen> hi again
<stamen> beryl gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14377/
<stamen> how to fix it
<bxnp> stamen: where did you get that script that gives you this info
<stamen> in konsole
<intelikey> what does   /etc/papersize  say ?
<stamen> what to write in console to see
<intelikey> stamen sorry that wasn't for you
<stamen> aa ok
<stamen> bxnp: so, what to do
<intelikey> !beryl
<tarragon> How do I set up a Kubuntu for broadcasting Ad-hoc on wireless?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wsjunior> Riddell: are u there? i'm looking for more info about this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/27954. could u help me? i'm experiencing this issue in kubuntu feisty fawn and edgy..
<hanelt> hallo
<Erunno> Hi, where do I get help to get running compiz on Kubuntu feisty ?
<Erunno> Err, last sentence was kind of messup up but I hope you get the meaning ;-)
<binks> Erunno: why compiz beryl i s tops on kubuntu fiesty
<volton_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Erunno> Since beryl is being merged back into compiz and compiz is officially supported by Canonical I thought I might give that one a try
<binks> yep but at the mo beryl works out the box on fiesty k*
<Erunno> binks: Even in Kubuntu ?
<binks> yes it rocks
<volton_> isnt compiz included in feisty? you can activate it under system/settings/desktop-effects
<binks> sudo aptitude install beryl and then run beryl-manager to start it
<Erunno> volton_: I thought that's Ubuntu. Don't think composite will be supported at all in Kubuntu Edgy (at least in an one-click way)
<hohaa> hello
<hohaa> ls
<hohaa> clear
<binks> Erunno: correct thats in ubuntu not kubuntu
<hohaa> 
<hohaa> why kubuntu 7.04could not suspend/?
<Erunno> Hm, seems that Beryl won't run with ATI's fglrx drivers :-/
<Erunno> Can somebody give me a positive that beryl isn't running with ATI binary drivers ?
<hohaa> yes i can
<Ubuntulator> hey ppl
<hohaa> you should down the ati driver
<Ubuntulator> how can i add an app to startup in kde ?
<Mena> Why my swap part don't work ??!!
<Erunno> Ubuntulator: Just add a link to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Mena> i have added a new Ram
<Mena> and when i loged in ....
<Mena> So
<hohaa_> how can i add an app to startup in kde ? click right botton
<Hobbsee> Mena: new ram doesnt get added to swap
<Hobbsee> Mena: swap is the physical file.
<Mena> Hobbsee, How o add it refromate swap
<Mena> Hobbsee, ok
* Hobbsee thinks Mena doesnt understand the concept of ram.
<Mena> To*
<Hobbsee> it'll be added to the ram, not to the swap
<Hobbsee> see the total with free
<Mena> ohhh ok
<Hobbsee> swap only gets used if the ram is all filled up.  and ram is faster
<Mena> Hobbsee, ok
<Mena> Hobbsee, :)
<tarragon> How big should swap be? I was always told twice physical ram, but as physical ram gets huge is this still correct or is it a waste of disk space?
<hohaa_> How big should swap be? I was always told twice physical ram, but as physical ram gets huge is this still correct or is it a waste of disk space?yes
<Mena> tarragon, Good point
<Mena> !bot >Mena
<Mena> !swap |tarragon
<ubotu> tarragon: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Erunno> tarragon: The size of the physical ram should be sufficient. You'll need at least that amount to hibernate
<Mena> i just went there and get the idea more :)
<don_jr> I'm trying to install wine.  I get an odd error that I'm not sure how to resolve when I try to install.  http://pastebin.ca/428278   Any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<Ash-Fox> I'm going to run a bunch of virtualized servers... What software do you recommend (that you've used) for doing such? I'm considering vmware-server right now.
<ronaldo_> bom dia
<Ash-Fox> don_jr, try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' first.
<ronaldo_> alguem que fala portugues
<tarragon> I was thinking more of servers where I can have say 48G physical ram on a sun box.
<don_jr> Ash-Fox alrighty, havn't tried that yet, thank you
<don_jr> Ash-Fox that did nothing...lo
<Ash-Fox> don_jr, are you using winehq's wine repositories?
<schwarzh> Moin zusammen
<Horst> test
<Horst> geht
<Ash-Fox> Test failed.
<don_jr> Ash_Fox yes I am, when I use aptitude it tries to tell me to download the one from the ubuntu repo, even if I try that one i still get errors
<Ash-Fox> don_jr, you have backports enabled?
<don_jr> Ash-Fox I'm not sure what that means, so I don't know
<maxesghost> !swap |maxesghost
<Ash-Fox> don_jr, they're a set of repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list, they're known to sometimes cause problems
<don_jr> Ash-Fox I can put my list in pastebin if you'd like, but someone gave me thier list last night that they use and say works.  They didn't know how to help me after that.
<Ash-Fox> don_jr, got to go, must install a server now. BBL.
<matrix> hi afaik gnome now has an menu option to activate 3d effects for the desktop. where do i find this in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> matrix: install compiz-kde or gnome-kde
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, beryl-kde
<Pupeno2> Does anybody know how to manually run the update manager to go from Edgy to Feisty?
<samandbeth> How come every time I download a binary it downloads into Kate? It corrupts the file every time.
<Pupeno2> samandbeth: right click->save as.
<Pupeno2> samandbeth: otherwise, see how that binary file is being detected (as which mime type) and correct the mime-type to not use kate.
<samandbeth> thats an odd way to do it. thanks
<samandbeth> ahh
<volton_> "apt-get dist-upgrade" should do it, never tried it myself tho
<don_jr> I'm trying to get wine installed and keep getting a dependency error: http://pastebin.ca/428278  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Pupeno2> volton_: is that to me?
<don_jr> what's the command to check my ip?
<Pupeno2> don_jr: ifconfig
<don_jr> thanks
<matrix> Hobbsee: i can't find a package kde-beryl
<Pupeno2> don_jr: or, ip addr
<Hobbsee> matrix: beryl-kde.  not kde-beryl
<don_jr> Pupeno2 the ifconfig got it done, thank you
<Pupeno2> don_jr: yes, but I find ip to be nicer.
<don_jr> pupeno2 Yeah, shows all your network devices with the ip addr.  I'll remember that
<Pupeno2> don_jr: it is also nicer for IPv6, and 'ip link' shows other useful information.
<matrix> Hobbsee: when i do apt-cache search kde beryl i get three hits. the only interesting seems to belibberylsettings0-kconfig - Settings library for plugins - Beryl Project
<don_jr> Pupeno2 I'm not sure what ipv6 is, I'm rather new to linux as a whole and thus kubuntu aswell.
<Hobbsee> matrix: darn.  that used to exist
<don_jr> is the only diff between ubuntu and kubuntu the KDE interface?
<icecruncher> could anyone please tell me how to install kubuntu from the konsole using a live cd?
<Hobbsee> matrix: install beryl, aquamarine, etc
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: dont think you can.
<icecruncher> Hobbsee: really? the graphical one always crashes
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: use the alternate cd
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: the live cd doesnt have the alternate installer due to space
<Pupeno2> don_jr: IPv6 is no-linux thing. IPv6 is the next generation of IP. The current version is 4, that is 127.0.0.1 is an IP of IPv4. IPv6 is a newer and much better protocol. It solves many problems of the poor and aged IPv4. ::1 is the same ip for IPv6.
<icecruncher> Hobbsee: ahh
<Pupeno2> don_jr: yes (re ubuntu vs kubuntu).
<Pupeno2> don_jr: obviously, with that, all the config and managament tools are different.
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: place cd in drive, reboot, wait - when screen comes up click on the folder or icon labeled "install"
<shinobi> is there any reason to use a live cd not a alternate cd for a standard install?
<don_jr> Pupeno2 Okay, I'm on a laptop here running kubuntu, I'm installing with the alternate install cd on my desktop right now
<don_jr> after I get KDE put onto it, how can I remove all the gnome stuff?
<matrix> Hobbsee: perhaps you mean beryl-kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> matrix: ahh.  that's it
<Pupeno2> don_jr: oh, that's tricky, but doable.
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: then what?
<Hobbsee> don_jr: remove libgtk2.0-0
<don_jr> Pupeno2 I may not worry about it, just thought it would help clear up some empty space to get it out.
<volton_> OMG.. I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare and it's so incredibly slow
<Pupeno2> don_jr: if I understand you correctly, you are running Ubuntu, installed kubuntu-desktop, and want to get rid of the old Gnome stuff?
<don_jr> Pupeno2 that is correct
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: that on a live cd?
<Pupeno2> don_jr: it may be explained in the Kubuntu wiki, otherwise, if you can wait some time, let me write a short tutorial to do it.
<don_jr> Pupeno2 I appriciate the willingness to help out.  I have all the time in the world so do as you wish with it.  no hurry just trying to clear up some used space from the lap tops lil HD
<shinobi> there is a good instruction on how to remove any of the xcfe/kde/gnome you don't need
<don_jr> ok i'll look around for it
<don_jr> thanks
<samandbeth> I'm trying to download a superkaramba theme. I managed to keep Kate from opening it, now Konqueror opens it as a text file. It's a .skz which is set to be opened by superkaramba. any ideas?
<samandbeth> that is, Konqueror has .skz associated with superkaramba
<shinobi> use kget
<matrix> Hobbsee: now i have an kde version of the beryl manager. where do i activate it?
<Hobbsee> run beryl && aquamarine in konsole
<matrix> Hobbsee: no menu entry as in gnome yet?
<Mena> WHat is the repo for opera in fiesty
<Hobbsee> !opera | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<icecruncher> anybody know when feisty beta c came out?
<Hobbsee> matrix: apparently not.
<Mena> Ok :)
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: RC?  next week, sometime
<Mena> There is no repo for operan and i also try to install opera from The official site i got opera crached every time i open it
<matrix> Hobbsee: okay now i have lost my window decorator
<Mena> for Fiesty*
<icecruncher> Hobbsee: I tried installing kubutu from a live cd but as soon as I assigned direcories to the partitions, it froze up, any suggestions?
<johey> In the Edgy and Feisty version of gtk qt engine thingy, there is a minor glitch that I don't remember from Dapper. When using vertical scroll bar in GTK programs, the leftmost black border (1 pixel width) remains in its original position until the mouse button is released and the mouse pointer is moved over the scrollbar. It has been like this for a long while. Why? Can I do something about it?
<Hobbsee> icecruncher: no.
<icecruncher> k
<Mena> , i tried befor to install ubuntu and i installed it as i guees or remeber
<Mena> and when i try next time it was slow
<Mena> but i mount the swap part and it was a bit fatser and enables me to install it
<Mena> enabled*
<Mena> So maybe mountting the swap part would help a bit as i guess to make the load on Ram light
<LordOfHeat> how to properly add msn contacts in kopete??
* icecruncher hit the install button aalready regretting his choices
<Mena> Thanks.....Thanks for help ...With GOD Bless ..
<Mena> Bye
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: after you click the install folder it pretty much runs itself.  you just aswer a few questions.  NOTE - it assumes you have a DHCP networked environment. (BAD boys!)
<icecruncher> lol
<cox377> LordOfHeat: what do u mean?
<don_jr> bronze_1_9 how well does the manual config work out for the DHCP while installing ubuntu?  I had to manually do it, should it be connected to the router or will I probably ahve to do more once the install is done?
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: It's not that I cannot run the installer, but I cannot configure my partitioning.
<LordOfHeat> cod377, well, I add a contact, and I see him as offline
<cox377> LordOfHeat: very odd
<N6REJ> good easter weekend morning all
<icecruncher> monkey!!!
<icecruncher> yeah, you too
<cox377> LordOfHeat: have they accepted you?
<johey> After upgrading to Fiesty, digiKam is no longer translated to Swedish (default language in kcontrol). Why?
<cox377> the contact you are trying to add?
<LordOfHeat> cox377, no auhorisation request on his side
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache?
<crube> Is there a firefox plugin that could be used to watch video files inside the browser instead of downloading and opening them in the default video player?
<aaroncampbell> actually, apache2
<cox377> LordOfHeat: might have to google it because there is not settings of such that i can see
<cox377> crube: mplayer
<N6REJ> anyone have any idea why the audio for a webcam would work but the video device isn't found by camorama?
<crube> That would propably be the "mozilla-mplayer" package
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: what happens when you let it use the entire disk?
<aabrahao>  when kde is start how stop without login?
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: right now, the whole thing just crahed
<icecruncher> *crashed
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: did you choose the default partitioning scheme?
<don_jr> Anyone able to help me figure out my wine install problem.  when I try to install I get this funky error:http://pastebin.ca/428278   Any suggestions?
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: there is no manual DHCP for feisty, AFAIK
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: the thing is I don't want it to use the entire disk, yeah
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: what did you do?
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: nothing
<icecruncher> lol
<don_jr> bronze_1_9 I'm installing from the dapper alternate install cd, and it has it, cause I had to manually put in my ip and what not.  Just not usre if there's going to be more that will have to be done to get online once it's installed fully
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: what choices did you make for partitioning?
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: default
<icecruncher> (entire disk)
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher:  and it crashed?
<don_jr> Adept = Synoptic in functionality?
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: you may have to enter IP addresses for your DNS servers
<arachnist> huh, new kubuntu looks by default almoast like gentoo.org |> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5309/kubuntuyg2.png
<icecruncher> arachnist: it's the new KDE
<don_jr> bronze_1_9 dns servers?  how would I figure out what that is to add it?
<Arwen> don_jr, from your ISP
<icecruncher> arachnist: 3.65
<arachnist> icecruncher: i doubt that kde by default is so violete/blue
<bronze_1_9> don_jr:  what are you on the internet with right now? (machine and OS)
<aabrahao>  when kde is start how stop without login?
<bronze_1_9> aabrahao: %rephrase  Please rephrase the question or clarify the scope|requirements of what you want
<don_jr> Arwen on this laptop I'm connected to my router. Running Ubuntu Dapper, not sure the exact version tell me how to get it and I'll give it to you.  I"m installing Ubuntu Dapper via alternate install cd on my desktop now.
<icecruncher> arachnist: dunno
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<don_jr> bronze_1_9 ok
<Arwen> don_jr, if you're behind a router, your DNS will probably be your router's IP
<bronze_1_9> see the lines like >> nameserver 68.87.73.242
<bronze_1_9> those are the IP's of your dns server
<don_jr> Arwen bronze_1_9 Alrighty, probably the routers 'gateway.2wire.net' then?
<aabrahao> ok, I installed kde in ubuntu 6.10 and vmware tools, the resolution appears fine, but when I log a black screen appears and come back to the login in kde. Any Idea?
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: have no idea, cannot see your network from here, and I've never used an appliance style router
<Arwen> don_jr, dunno
<icecruncher> what is that nayway, app style router?
<Arwen> don_jr, but your dns server has to be in the format of w.x.y.z
<don_jr> Arwen bronze_1_9 probably that or the default gateway 192.168.1.1
<Arwen> don_jr, try 192.168.1.1
<bronze_1_9> ja
<bronze_1_9> good bet
<Arwen> my DNS server is my router too :-\
<Arwen> too bad it just forwards requests to my ISP, it'd be nice to have a real DNS server
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: earlier you said, hiot the install folder, where you talking about the live or alternate cd
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: live
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: cause  it' isn't working
<icecruncher> lol
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: you can have a local caching only DNS server.  It would be much faster than having your ISP do look ups.
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: no install folder?
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: of course, nothing happens
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: errm - which kubuntu are you installing? feisty, edge, or dapper
<icecruncher> dapper, then will upgrade
<bronze_1_9> so you boot with the live cd, and get no screen?
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, mm, I want a real DNS server to resolve LAN hostnames....
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: me?
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: yes
<Arwen> too bad good routers either use lots of power (real computer) or are expensive (yeah...)
<Pupeno> don_jr: did you find anything useful regarding removing Gnome?
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: your local DNS server will look in the /etc/hosts file first, so it can do that for you.
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: no no everything works, but not install
<don_jr> Pupeno Yeah we're doin alright, thank you
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, meh
<bronze_1_9> icecruncher: perhaps the dapper live cd does not have an install capability.  You may have to use the install cd.
<Arwen> but what I really want is a router that sends un-allowed MAC addresses to goatse
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, ^^
<icecruncher> bronze_1_9: wait, i tried again, just poped up, but i think it'l crash again
<matrix> how can i deactivate beryl again. looks like it is now started each time i log into kde. but without windowdecorater it's no fun
<Arwen> matrix, um, do you have nvidia? you have to set default depth to 24 if you have nvidia
<Arwen> that should get your window decorations back
<matrix> Arwen: where to do so?
<Arwen> /etc/xorg.conf - I think it's either the display or the device section
<Arwen> there should be a line that says default depth <number> or something
<matrix> Arwen: defaultdepth is 24
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: If you use a Linux based firewall/router you can do that quite easily
<Arwen> matrix, huh, guess beryl ain't for you then - go to ~/.kde/autostart (I think) and delete all mention of beryl
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, yeah, but having a linux box running 24/7 isn't cheap on the power
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: who said dasktop? :-)
<bronze_1_9> *desktop :)
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, um...
<Arwen> I don't have any servers or thin clients either
<Arwen> and my router has 2MB of flash memory, so I don't think a firmware update is possible
<matrix> Arwen: ~/.kde/autostart is empty
<Arwen> matrix, huh.... do you remember the instructions you used to install beryl?
<bronze_1_9> I'm using an old laptop. I actually tested its juice use with a kill-a-watt unit, in full "power concerve mode it runs less than one fifteenth what a desktop uses
<bronze_1_9> The nice thing is - it has a built in UPS... :)
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, but if you turn a laptop into a server you can't carry it around...
<matrix> Arwen: apt-get
<Arwen> matrix, um, try apt-get remove beryl ?
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: right.  this is an old discard that I got for free from a local school.
<Arwen> beryl shouldn't be autostarting, but that'll definitely prevent it from loading :-)
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, yeah, my only spare box is an ancient P2 box - no NIC
<bronze_1_9> I use a PDA for "mobile computing"
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: Get the to Ebay... or - start jonesing people in your area for old lappy's
<matrix> Arwen: before i installed kubuntu-beryl which i already removed i could manualy activate beryl. now looks like i don't get rid of it.
<don_jr> Ubuntu starting for the first time on my desktop.  now to see if it loaded everything correctly and get me back online
<bronze_1_9> Its amazing how very little it takes to run something like the ipcop or smoothwall distro's
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, yeah, but again - NIC.... no sense running a router with a crappy NIC
<Jisao> I'm fed up of looking.  Where can I download an alternate cd image of Feisty?
<Powerking89670> hey could someone help me, im having resolution problems
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: hehe - there's no way your internet feed is going to saturate a 100Mb NIC.
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, but local services?
<Powerking89670> I just booted up Kubuntu and instead of my nice big resolution, im stuck at 800x600
<Arwen> note - streaming 1280x720 video is not easy on the bandwidth
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: I run my entire LAn (7 boxes) thru that laptop, - including video over the internet
<don_jr> After ubuntu runs through it's start up, loading the kernel and all of that, it goes to a black screen with a cursor in the top left corner that isn't blinking or moving.
<dell190> good morning everyone
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, again, I'm not concerned about my Internet access, that tops 1.5M max
<Arwen> it's just that I use my LAN to shuttle large files
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: it has one integrated NIC (on the MB) and one pcmcia Nic card.  Internally I use a dlink 8 port hub and a linksys 5 port hub to connect all the machine together to connect
<bronze_1_9> so I'm 100 MB wall to wall.
<bronze_1_9> when it comes to house equipment I'm Petey McCheapo!
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, bah, you should wire your house with Fiber...
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: I shall never open a wall to run cable again.  MiMo Wifi is the next step.
<bronze_1_9> (802.11n)
<Arwen> bah, I'd never touch that Wi-fi junk, insecure, unreliable, and slow
<bronze_1_9> If building a new house I would put fiber in. But i've found its just not worth it to try to retro fit fiber in houses.  I'm too much of a perfectionist.
<don_jr> Okay, I can get my fresh install of dapper to boot up in terminal mode/recovery mode.  but when I try to run X it locks up on a black screen with no movement.  I'm running an nvidiaMX 4000 how can I get the proper drivers from terminal?
<don_jr> I guess I need to get it online first.  ping brings back 'host unknown'  where can I go from here?
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: you need to edit your network properties, put in dns server addresses and local IP addeesses etc.. IIRC.
<bronze_1_9> don_jr: I'm sorry i have to run right now. BBL.
<don_jr> Okay, where do I find the properties to edit?
<bronze_1_9> Can some one with good networking here help don_jr  Please?
<bronze_1_9> Arwen?
<Arwen> bronze_1_9, hmm? I was afk
<bronze_1_9> bronze_1_9> Can some one with good networking here help don_jr  Please?
<don_jr> Someone in #ubuntu is helping too.  between us all I'll get this running! lol
<bronze_1_9> Arwen: ^^^^^^^
<bronze_1_9> I have to go.
<bronze_1_9> bacl later
<Arwen> don_jr, ok, do you have a GUI? or are you trying to fix stuff from a console?
<don_jr> I'm in console only, have to get online so I can install the proper invidia drivers to get X to work
<Arwen> don_jr, ah, do this "nano -w /etc/resolv.conf"
<don_jr> all it says there is 'nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Arwen> huh, darn it....
<Arwen> don_jr, run ifconfig and pastebin the output
<Arwen> let's see if there's other errors
<don_jr> Okay, give me time cause I'll have to type it in manually here on the laptop
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can one alter the kernel options?
<Arwen> hyper_ch, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper_ch> Arwen: hmmm, I guess that was not meant in that howto guide... I'm trying to install dm-crypt / luks (a debian guide) and in the beginning it says one need to make sure to set some kernel options
<stdin> hyper_ch: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or you can do it at boot by pressing "e" (for edit) on the menu item and "e" again on the kernel option, edit it, then press "b" to boot
<hyper_ch> stdin: have a look here (step 2) - http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/howto-disk-encryption-with-dm-crypt-luks-and-debian - I have no clue how to make that... and I guess I have to make it because Step 6 fails :(
<dell190> What is the command to mount a Windows Partition.. i forget :(
<kumamoto> dell190: from console or GUI?
<stdin> hyper_ch: ahh, that's refering to the options used to compile the kernel
<dell190> Console \
<Arwen> dell190, mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> /mnt/<emptydir>
<hyper_ch> stdin: that means I would have to compile my own kernel?
<Arwen> hyper_ch, um..... maybe?
<stdin> hyper_ch: if one or more of those options aren't already enabled, yes
<dell190> Thanks
<hyper_ch> stdin: how do I check if thoe are enabled?
<stdin> hyper_ch: it can be difficult if you don't know where to look, all the options are in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<don_jr> Arwen sorry for the time taken.  here is what ifconfig shows: http://pastebin.ca/428359
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<Arwen> don_jr, ok, looking
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx
<stdin> hyper_ch: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel they should know
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx :)
<Arwen> don_jr, hmm, can you try this "ping -c4 72.14.207.99" ?
<Arwen> don_jr, if you get ping replies, than your actual connection works, it's just your dns that's broken
<Arwen> if not, then we have more problems
<don_jr> Arwen got errors, none of it went through, Host Unreachable....  Let me try a different port on the router maybe??
<Arwen> don_jr, no, that means your net connection isn't working
<Arwen> btw, you were pinging google back then
<don_jr> Arwen okay, what do I check now?  The network card and cable i'm using now worked with winxp so they should be good...
<Arwen> don_jr, can you still get into Windows?
<don_jr> nope, cleaned it off
<kumamoto> Arwen: not sure if this has been asked but he behind a NAT
<Arwen> kumamoto, yes, he is
<kumamoto> nice
<don_jr> wow I can't even ping my router....that's a problem
<kumamoto> can u ping your gw
<don_jr> what's a gw?
<kumamoto> gateway
<Arwen> don_jr, your default gateway
<Arwen> you can't ping your router?
<don_jr> OMG I'm a dope, I put in ping with no peramiters...how do I stop it? it's on 79....lol
<kumamoto> Ctrl +C
<Arwen> don_jr, ctrl +c
<LjL> don_jr: ctrl+c
<LjL> (which, incidently, is how you stop *any* well behaved program)
<don_jr> thanks
<Arwen> don_jr, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<don_jr> It won't ping my router/default gateway no.  Arwen alright, again, give time, doing this manually
<kurt> is there a gui way to set the refresh rate/resolution for the login screen? i am using standard kubuntu login
<kumamoto> I don't think so I think it is either a file to be edited or some xorg directive
<kumamoto> unless there is another way
<don_jr> Arwen here ya go: http://pastebin.ca/428371
<Arwen> don_jr, hmm, darn it, it loooks like it woks
<Arwen> I can't see any errors in it
<kumamoto> don_jr: is your router actually 192.168.1.1
<Arwen> don_jr, oh yeah ^^ - might it be 192.168.1.0 ?
<don_jr> kumamoto it uses a name when I check it here
<Arwen> don_jr, pick up your router and look at the labels on it - it should have its ip printed on the back or something
<kumamoto> make sure the nic that is connected pc through a switch or directly is actually 192.168.1.1
<don_jr> Arwen I'll double check but I"m sure that that's it.
<kumamoto> i man the router's nic
<johey> How can I get Swedish translations for digiKam in Feisty? They were there in Edgy, but now they're gone.
<don_jr> kumamoto the routers nic??
<kumamoto> yeah u know router -> switch -> pc
<kumamoto> don't mean to cause any confusion
<don_jr> kumamoto it's directly connected via cat5 to the router it's self
<Betzefer> why when i try to update my synaptic it unistalls it
<kumamoto> so is the cable cross connected or straight
<don_jr> when I type route -n I get a destination of 192.168.1.0   is this correct? or should it be all 0's?
<kumamoto> ah
<kumamoto> actually it is right
<Betzefer> its correct
<abrahao> how can I see the disk space?
<kumamoto> abrahao: console or gui
<don_jr> So everything on my box is right it's just not reaching the router....bad cable?
<abrahao> <kumamoto> console
<kumamoto> df -h
<kurt> thanks, i deleted all but my prefered resolution and refresh from xorg.conf, and that seems to have worked.
<kumamoto> kurt: nice I guess my hunch worked
<abrahao> <kumamoto> just to know if was gui?
<kumamoto> abrahao: you probably use system utils
<abrahao> <kumamoto> thanks
<abrahao> now I in front of kde to login, when I log a blank screen appears and go bakc to login, any tip?
<chuck> Hi, i've got a little problem with feisty
<chuck> whenever i click log off, it just goes to a black screen and stays there
<kumamoto> abrahao: no error message?
<abrahao> <kumamoto> no
<chuck> anyone know what's wrong?
<abrahao> <kumamoto> just a blank screen and back to login
<don_jr> reep going to get another cable to try it
<kumamoto> abrahao: can't tell of head unless I see the error if you can login remotely then look at the logs and pastebin it maybe someone can be off assistance
<kumamoto> or on the other hand someone else has encountered the same issue.
<abrahao> <kumamoto> in front kde, how Can I go to console, before login?
<don_jr> I'm online!!  it was a bad cable.......how rediculous
<don_jr> Now that I'm online.  How do I get the nvidia drivers from a console only?
<Arwen> nick collision wars?
<PhinnFort> kai: having fun?
<cosmo_> I am trying to open the adept manager but it keeps telling me "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one." but I am not runing any other package managers, how do I fix this?
<PhinnFort> !lockfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockfile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Originoo1> Ryiel: ps -A
<bronze_1_9> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuck> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PhinnFort> cosmo_: there's a file that package management programs create when they run, so others don't do run at the same time
<PhinnFort> cosmo_: if you are absolutely certain no other programs are running, delete this file: "/var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<PhinnFort> cosmo_: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cosmo_> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yw
<thompa> what is the disk mount utility in kde?
<PhinnFort> thompa: konqueror?
<PhinnFort> thompa: try going to "media:/"
<thompa> PhinnFort: i know, im trying to find the utility to access partition, need to change permissions
<thompa> kdf ithink
<PhinnFort> thompa: ?
<PhinnFort> kdf only shows available disk space afaik
<PhinnFort> thompa: in the "system:/" kio slave you can see all partitions, etc.
<PhinnFort> change permissions too
<thompa> PhinnFort: I have an ipod, cant install podzilla , requares root access
<PhinnFort> thompa: "kdesu aptitude install podzilla"
<PhinnFort> thompa: and why not amarok?
<thompa> PhinnFort: podzill is already on it, i just want to add a new module to /user on the ipod linux file system
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<thompa> PhinnFort: its for storage only
<PhinnFort> thompa: run "kdesu konqueror media:/"
<thompa> PhinnFort: thanks, ill try it
<thompa> PhinnFort: hey that worked
<don_jr> Okay #ubuntu is getting spammed....
<thompa> PhinnFort: do i have to add to fstab to make it permanent?
<chuck> ok this is kinda annoying lol
<thompa> PhinnFort: what is the equivalent to this kdesu if i were to use gnome?
<chuck> can someone ban kai or something? lol
<PF-Away> thompa: gdksu or something
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<PF-Away> thompa: i resent, gnome, sorry
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<thompa> PF-Away: i guess with kdesu i can change the permissions so me.user has access
<PF-Away> thompa: yes
<don_jr> Wow, I have added the nvidia repo to my list here and got the key, no how do I download the drivers I need to get X running?
<PF-Away> thompa: but now i need to go and eat
<chuck> go away kai
<sonoftheclayr> chuck lol
<thompa> PF-Away: it works im running konq. from gnome btw. thanks
<PF-Away> kai: please go away
<PF-Away> !attack kai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attack kai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> thompa: oh, ok
<PF-Away> !kick kai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick kai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> PF-Away: There is no kai in this channel.
<PF-Away> jhutchins: he comes and goes
<PF-Away> there he is
<jhutchins> So I see.
<PF-Away> 'part-spamming?;)
<sonoftheclayr> there he goes
<jhutchins> Maybe he is having connection problems.
<don_jr> just shut off the incomming outgoing messages
<PF-Away> jhutchins: probably
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PF-Away> jhutchins: and he's probably afk
<cosmo_> hmmm it's still giving me the same error, wonder what I have running that is causing that
* mode/#kubuntu [+b kai*!##nickspam@*]  by Hobbsee
<don_jr> alright I have installed dapper from alternate cd on my desktop(on laptop now) but I have nvidia card and I cant' get X to run so I"m on console only, how can I fix this?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PF-Away> don_jr: i do like to see when people i talk to disappear
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kai*!##nickspam@*]  by Hobbsee
<PF-Away> !nvidia | don_jr
<ubotu> don_jr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#kubuntu [+b kai@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!##nickspam@*]  by Hobbsee
<don_jr> PF-Away I've read that, it assumes you can get into gnome and I can't run X
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kai@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-b kai@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Bennity> try kai!*@*
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!##nickspam@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i know....
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-251-18-169.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
<PF-Away> don_jr: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bennity> Obviously.....
<PF-Away> finally;)
<Hobbsee> the banforwards are more complex
<PF-Away> Hobbsee: ftw
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr: does your X just not start at all? mine did the same thing and i just reverted to the nv dirvers, if you get the nvidia drivers to work could you please tell me :)
<Bennity> oh, actually, that is something I don't know about
<Hobbsee> (and arent scripted)
<don_jr> sonoftheclayr I've had them working before, just have to get X torun
<Hidan> that was one loonnggg list of joins and kicks... poor sod's probably not even at his computer.
<don_jr> PF-Away I'm running the xserver-xorg reconfigure, it's asking to use kernel framebuffer device interface....yes or no?
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr: oh, well i just get a blank screen and can't start X full stop
<PF-Away> don_jr: just leave the default
<don_jr> sonoftheclayr yes I have the same problem rightnow, have to get X to start to get the nvidia drivers if I remember correctly
<don_jr> PF-Away thanks
<don_jr> PF-Away that's done, how do I try to start X or should I restart the computer?
<dell190> is it possible to install a tar.gz file?
<PF-Away> don_jr: a restart would be the easiest
<PF-Away> dell190: you need to compile it
* don_jr nods
<dell190> how would i do that ?
<PF-Away> dell190: you can use the program "kompile" to help you with it
<PF-Away> !info kompile | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 170 kB, installed size 904 kB
<PF-Away> !compile | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<don_jr> sonoftheclayr I'm restarting my computer now, havn't got the nvidia drivers yet, if X starts I'll let you know
<terrestre> someone using 7.04b?
<sonoftheclayr> terrestre: yep
<PF-Away> don_jr: try the envy tool
<PF-Away> terrestre: i use feisty, yes
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr thnx
<don_jr> PF-Away I may do that if I can get X to run or tell me how to do it from console if it doesn't work....we'll se, it's loading up now
<terrestre> sorry but i dont really speak english, but i understand a littl :).. im tryng to get work some webcam
<PF-Away> don_jr: i think it needs X
<PF-Away> terrestre: where are you from?
<mrigns> is it possible to mount apple's *.img image files?
<terrestre> chile
<terrestre> near to argentina
<PF-Away> spanish?
<PF-Away> !es | terrestre
<ubotu> terrestre: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<terrestre> jaja thanks
<PF-Away> mrigns: i think so, yes
<don_jr> okay didn't work yet, X still won't start, will have to reconfigure again I think, not sure, this time it's doing somethinginstead of hanging
<terrestre> sorry that was my laght in spanish, jajaja, english haha
<PF-Away> mrigns: try "sudo mount /path/to/img.file /path/to/mountpoint -o loop"
<PF-Away> terrestre: ah, ok;)
<sonoftheclayr> terrestre lol
<mrigns> PF-Away: already tested it, does not work
<PF-Away> mrigns: what does dmesg | tail say?
<mrigns> aaaah i dont want to waste a dvdr
<mrigns> sec
<ubuntu_> anybody using feisty beta c yet?
<PF-Away> i'm using feisty
<ubuntu_> beta c?
<PF-Away> ubuntu_: c?
<ubuntu_> chck the header
<mrigns> PF-Away: do you know windings font under windows?
<yaccin> i bought a new soundcard and now i dont have sound .(
<mrigns> it just looks the ame way
<PF-Away> mrigns: yeah
<PF-Away> mrigns: ...
<PF-Away> !sound | yaccin
<ubotu> yaccin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<terrestre> nobody talking at ubuntu channel or kubuntu-es
<PF-Away> terrestre: wait a bit, maybe
<mrigns> PF-Away: http://www.pastebin.ca/428453 it converted the letters though
<mrigns> try to read it with your magical powers!
<mrigns> MAGICAL POWERS!
<mrigns> ^^
<PF-Away> hehe
<PF-Away> mrigns: i think something is severely wrong with your konsole
<PF-Away> can you see the letters you type?
<mrigns> of course
<yaccin> yaccin@Hephaistos:~$ tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<yaccin> Mixers:
<yaccin> 0: SigmaTel STAC9721,23
<yaccin> thats my old soundcard
<yaccin> i disabled it in bios :(
<mrigns> its only the output of that file
<PF-Away> mrigns: try just dmesg
<mrigns> eth0 etc bla bla
<PF-Away> mrigns: what's at the bottom?
<mrigns> [102541.255743]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<mrigns> because of the dvd-r that in my drive
<mrigns> its empty
<terrestre> someone are using a wifi internet connection? the wepkey reset any timde that I reboot, its that normal, or Im did something wrong or I need to put the key into the kwallet?
<PF-Away> mrigns: are you sure that file is valid?
<don_jr> PF-Away I've run configure xserver-xorg twice now, still won't run X, what settings should I use since I don'thvae proper nvidia drivers?
<PF-Away> mrigns: can you run "file [filename.img] "?
<c0de7> Gnome rulez! :P
<mrigns> AVCD_23271B.img: UDF filesystem data (version 1.5) 'AVCD_23271B
<mrigns> it did that all before
<PF-Away> c0de7: you suck!
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> mrigns: try installing AcetoneISO
<PF-Away> mrigns: from kde-apps.org
<mrigns> whats this?
<PF-Away> it's similar to the windowsian Daemon-tools
<PF-Away> it helps with mounting disk images
<sonoftheclayr> terrestre: you run feisty yes? i have to reset everything after i reboot too, i hope it will be fixed soon
<mrigns> so its a frotend?
<mrigns> if yes, id dont need because i know how to mount images :D
<PF-Away> mrigns: yeah
<PF-Away> mrigns: you might be doing something wrong, though;)
<sonoftheclayr> mrigns: check out this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2216823
<terrestre> sonoftheclayr: oh, thanks, yeah its a bit annoying
<mrigns> sonoftheclayr: lol
<sonoftheclayr> terrestre: i just don't reboot :)
<PF-Away> don_jr: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive xserver-xorg"
<PF-Away> don_jr: it should configure it automatically
<mrigns> i already said it does not work like it should, but the md5 check sum is correct
<terrestre> sonoftheclayr: jajaja, thats because my webcam, freeze the kernel
<don_jr> PF-Away will try that next after this reboot, trying the 3rd time! lol
<PF-Away> don_jr: ;)
<tristanmike> Hello, I'm trying to scan a hard drive to see if it has errors, but i'm not sure how. I'm in a LiveCD, can someone point me in the right direction ?  Thanx in advance.
<PF-Away> tristanmike: fsck
<mrigns> sonoftheclayr: i mean this guide has nothing to do with my problem. the filesystem isnt even ntfs but hfs
<icecruncher> could anyone please help me write a script to ubpdae the system?
<tristanmike> PF-Away: ok, what command do I use first to see the partitions
<sonoftheclayr> mrigns: sorry, i just skimmed over it
<mrigns> np
<tristanmike> PF-Away: I have to mount it first, right ?
<PF-Away> tristanmike: fdisk -l, i believe
<PF-Away> tristanmike: no
<tristanmike> ok
<don_jr> PF-Away done with the noninteractive config, restarting now
<tristanmike> brb, going to test, computer is downstairs....thanx
<PF-Away> don_jr: hopefully this will work
<PF-Away> don_jr: it won't be very optimised or anything, though;)
<dell190> is there a easy guid to Compiling?
<PF-Away> dell190: use "kompile"
<dell190> i tried that... but i dont see it anywhere in the K-menu
<don_jr> PF-Away I don't care bout that, I can get nvidia loaded right once I get gnome up
<PF-Away> dell190: is it installed?
<PF-Away> don_jr: you on gnome?
<PF-Away> *shrug*
<don_jr> PF-Away I think that's the default of dappers alternate CD it didn't give me the choice to change it.
<icecruncher> to make a script executable do you have to start it with #!/bin/bash or without the '#'
<Cavemaaaan> Hello...I'm at my wits-end trying to get my Edgy-Eft to display 1280x720@60Hz...all Nvidia GF 6150 drivers installed via Envy....any good ideas?
<erz-> hi, everybody i just moved on kubuntu very nice nice nice ! network is running good, vnc is good, beryl is very amazing ! i loved that =)
<don_jr> PF-Away and my screen is just black now....nothing showing at all....maybe I need to dissable the onboard graphics card first?
<PF-Away> don_jr: ubuntu has gnome as default, kubuntu has kde
<dell190> PF-Away: i used Adept and it downloaded and i am assuming it automaticly installed
<PF-Away> don_jr: this is weird...
<PF-Away> dell190: try hitting ALT+F2
<PF-Away> dell190: type in "kompile" and hit enter
<tristanmike> PF-Away: in the live cd, fdisk -l doesn't bring up partitions, and I'm trying it on a Windows disk, is there anyway I can check it. Sorry, should have given you all that info first
<don_jr> PF-Away do I need to dissable my onboard video?  I think that's what it's reverted to
<terrestre> erz-: i want to put beryl too, yestaday i was using ubuntu
<PF-Away> don_jr: maybe
<PF-Away> don_jr: i think it's a bios thing
<icecruncher> what is the alternetive for gksudo in kubuntu???
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<PF-Away> !kdesu | icecruncher
<ubotu> icecruncher: please see above
<erz-> terrestre: its very simple just follow step by step kubuntu guide on beryl .... =)
<dell190> PF-Away: it gives me an error message
<icecruncher> thanks
<don_jr> PF-Away I've gotit dissabled in the bios....crud I've had it running on this machine before, exactly as it is now, just don't remember exactly how I did it
<terrestre> erz-: are you using emerald o aquamarine?
<PF-Away> dell190: what?
<erz-> just have a question about amarok and crash with taglib & network drive
<erz-> terrestre: emerald
<terrestre> erz-:  do you are using? jaja sorry for my english
<erz-> terrestre:  i m french too =)))))
<terrestre> erz-: im latinamerican
<terrestre> ;)
<tristanmike> PF-Away: in the live cd, fdisk -l doesn't bring up partitions, and I'm trying it on a Windows disk, is there anyway I can check it. Sorry, should have given you all that info first
<erz-> terrestre: shit terrestre is a french work to say sth is on the earth
<dell190> PF-Away: You have forgot to specify a valid sources tarball or specified file isn't a valid sources tarball!
<terrestre> erz-: in spanish mean the same thing :)
<Cavemaaaan> anyone veeery good at monitor detection problems?
<erz-> terrestre: so lets go install it its very easy and really amazing =)
<terrestre> erz-: the last time that I use kubuntu aquamarine had a more kde-like
<cosmo_> I am trying to run the adept package manager but it keeps giving me a message of "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one" I have tried running sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock but it still gives me the error, I restarted the machine and I havn't started any other package managers that I know of
<terrestre> erz-: yeah, i have in ubuntu edgy, but im tryng to resolve some problems first, the webcam freeze the kernel and the printer put the document out of center
<erz-> terrestre: whats do you want to say =) its the first time i use kubuntu ... before was on command line debian for server
<compilerwriter1> Anyone know how to get a Toshiba Satellite's internal wirless device to work with edgy?
<compilerwriter1> s/wirless/wireless
<erz-> terrestre: doesnt have those kind of problem just busy with amarok collection crash when import collection from a network drive
<icecruncher> I'm trying to update my sytem with a self-made script.. how can i tell aptitude in the script to accept every question it throws at me??
<terrestre> erz-: maybe my info its a little old, like 2 month old, but emerald is the window decorator and have a lot of "style" but more gnome type, and the aquamarine people its tryng to do a more kde style, decoration
<icecruncher> anyone?
<johey> How do I configure the language of digiKam? Before I updated my system, it adapted the global regionality settings, but now it runs in English no matter what. I'm using digiKam 0.8.2 with Kubuntu Fiesty and KDE 3.5.5.
<erz-> terrestre: ok... but defenitly i dont care of "style" i loved that cube and how is it workable
<terrestre> erz-: you know what? im a lit scare of install debian, hahah, to many question
* icecruncher is away
<terrestre> googling I found a solution for my webcam problem compiling spca5xx, the weird thing is that spca5xx its already installing by default
<dell190> i tried using Kompile, and it said i need to do it manually
<icecruncher> what is the linux command for shutdown?
<terrestre> sudo shutdown now
<terrestre> ;P
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> include the now?
<terrestre> yeah
<terrestre> beacause you can give time
<terrestre> or other option
<icecruncher> ahh
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> thanks
<terrestre> and to reboot sudo shutdown -r now
<terrestre> in same place thay said that was better of sudo reboot, i dont know why
<terrestre> some place, no same
<NamShub> is there some kind of bug in rsync over smbfs or is it supposed to be so slow...?
<NamShub> like... 15k/s max
<NamShub> at this rate it will complete in about 2 month i guess hehe
<erz-> nobody knows about amarok crash due tu taglib error
<dell190> i need to install firefox, and i have the TAR.gz file.. i cant install it, i tried kompile and it still don't work, any other options??
<Raven301> dell190: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dell190> that takes too long to download.. i am on dial up
<terrestre> what step are you doing?
<terrestre> what said the configure
<erz-> have just a problem with accent in my mounted network drive
<yaccin> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<yaccin> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erz-> whats wrong i added to fstab : //192.168.1.2/STK1     /home/server/MP3     smbfs     defaults,nls=utf8,gid=46... and i haven't  
<terrestre> erz-: i do it different
<terrestre> erz-: i tried that way but its was to many headach to me
<Raven301> brb new kernel reboot to 2.6.20.6
<erz-> terrestre: my hdd is avaible ... i can read mp3s on it .. i can play it in amarok ... but they appears with missing accent ...
<terrestre> that mp3 are in windows
<terrestre> I have accent problem too, do you mean this kind of accent? `?
<erz-> for sure ...
<erz-> my mp3s drive is on my other computer running windows XP and NTFS ... but works great with smbfs ... just a problem of char encoding
<terrestre> yeah, that happend to me too
<terrestre> many times,
<terrestre> with some films too
<erz-> in fact i think i have a problem
<erz-> i have specified char iso and many thing in smb.conf ..
<erz-> but nothing happend
<terrestre> theres a OS problem
<erz-> oO ?
<terrestre> do you see this ?
<erz-> yes
<erz-> like    
<terrestre> yeah, but sometimes its weird funny on files
<terrestre> do you know how i do the samba thing? I open konqueror and write smb://192.168.0.xx
<warren_> super noob here... anyone know how to get open gl working in feisty with a TNT2 card?
<terrestre> and I dont have to setup or download anything
<erz-> terrestre: yeah i know ... but i want to use harddrive mount in amarok to have my mp3 collection in
<terrestre> erz-: thats because, you are a debain man hahaha
<warren_> anyone know why the restricted driver manager shows the "nvidia legacy" driver, but the status is stuck at "needs computer restart" even though I have restarted several times?
<hannesduck> Where can i activate the 3d components in feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> restricted driver manager?
<warren_> hannes... system>administration>desktop effects
<erz-> terrestre: lol =)
<warren_> sorry
<warren_> preferences
<hannesduck> hmm in kde?
<terrestre> erz-: maybe you can help me, is a little embarrazing but I dont use samba to connect to windows , I connect to other linux
<warren_> oh right, im in the wrong channel.
<warren_> super noob here... anyone know how to get open gl working in feisty with a TNT2 card?
<erz-> terrestre:  i'm a linux noobie
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  does the tnt2 even support opengl?
<terrestre> erz-: I read that i have to use nfs, but i could'nt
<terrestre> erz-: oooh, lets, se im in linux like a year, and you?
<erz-> terrestre: i read that too ... but i have only one unix system in my network =)
<warren_> yeah, it does... it did i dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-legacy drivers?
<erz-> terrestre: not very on  ... just when i need it for server ... just basic command line =)
<erz-> always trying to solve problem when im on linux
<warren_> well, thats what ubuntu says my card is... not sure if that is waht ti actuall is... yeah, the legacy drivers are installed
<Daisuke_Ido> don't have the slightest idead
<Daisuke_Ido> -d
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache2?
<terrestre> erz-: yeah, thats why im on ubuntu, its much easier
<warren_> the restricted driver manager says "needs computer restart" although I have restarted several times
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu's easier than...  linux.
<Daisuke_Ido> warren_: what restricted driver manager?
<hannesduck> how can i activate compiz in kubntu feisty?
<warren_> on feisty...system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<terrestre> easier than... gentoo!! hahaa im scare with gentoo
<Daisuke_Ido> warren_: in KDE?
<hannesduck> gentoo is really cool
<hannesduck> yes in KDE
<hannesduck> but no flame here :)
<erz-> terrestre: totally agreee .. but right now amarok & konqueror are still freeze (for 20 minutes already) ...
<warren_> no, im using gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that's gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<warren_> lol, but this channel seems to be the only one with people nice enough to respond
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a kde-centric channel, and not prepared for most feisty issues :\
<Daisuke_Ido> your best bet would be, say, #ubuntu+1
<warren_> yeah, any idea of a good gnome centric
<warren_> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> which is designed for feisty
<warren_> #ubuntu+1
<terrestre> at least you still can stay using the chat, konversation?
<erz-> terrestre:  whats the command to see all pid and proc :D dont remember and i just wann kill amarok =))
<terrestre> erz-: I dont know, i just know one, sudo killall amarok, for example
<Daisuke_Ido> erz-: killall amarok
<terrestre> but sometimes didnt work
<erz-> ty
<Daisuke_Ido> and killall amarokapp
<Daisuke_Ido> (two parts to amarok)
<erz-> gonna try it thx
<terrestre> how I can know the exact name of the process? i mean killall amsn, never work
<erz-> seems working but amarok still launched
<erz-> woot ... worked
<terrestre> sometimes i just use, ctrl+alt+.............backspace
<erz-> works great =)
<terrestre> jajajaja
<terrestre> what happend?
<erz-> all closed =)
<erz-> hum trying to use mysql instead of sqlite
<terrestre> thats help some times, and dont have to reboot the entire system
<terrestre> i dont know nothing about sql haha
<erz-> i will try http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<terrestre> erz-: wait, do you use the tap thing in beryl?
<erz-> is it mysql server with fresh kubuntu ?
<terrestre> thats is very impresive
<erz-> terrestre:  the "tap thing" ?
<terrestre> i dont know the tecnichal name of that
<terrestre> but when the windows spin
<terrestre> mmm spin its not the word haha
<terrestre> but there is a windows for one side, and another windows in the other
<crazy_penguin> Hello to all!
<erz-> the cube ?
<terrestre> no
<terrestre> mmm do this
<terrestre> open to windows, like konverstion and konqueror
<terrestre> 2 windows
<erz-> hummm
<erz-> not now i have again a freeze
<terrestre> mmm
<terrestre> but do you still can open windows?
<terrestre> erz- ?
<donovan> hey there,
<terrestre> mmm
<erz-> well
<terrestre> look like a real amarok problem
<erz-> i have two Konqueror opened
<terrestre> mm
<erz-> terrestre: yeah amarok freezing and crashing
<terrestre> o right
<terrestre> mm but open something else
<donovan> i get a seg fault each time i try to launch opera since i've made the last apt-get upgrade (kubuntu feisty)
<terrestre> samething different
<terrestre> its look better in that way
<terrestre> 2 different programas
<donovan> any ideas?
<erz-> terrestre: right
<terrestre> now
<terrestre> windows key + s
<terrestre> lthe letter s
<erz-> do anything
<terrestre> stay that 2 keys and do a click with you mouse and one windows
<terrestre> the windows its turn grey
<terrestre> work the first part?
<erz-> nop
<terrestre> its beryl activating?
<erz-> sure
<terrestre> mmm
<erz-> maybe not the option in beryl manager
<terrestre> the windows key + s more a click on one windows
<erz-> nop : /
<terrestre> mmm
<don_jr__> There was someone else here needing help getting nvidia drivers to work...you still here??
<terrestre> and the windows key + tab?
<don_jr__> I just installed dapper from alternate CD it defaults to gnome, how do I install KDE and remove gnome?
<terrestre> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<terrestre> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<terrestre> actually the last first
<riki46> ma de ch
<don_jr__> terrestre thanks
<terrestre> erz-: ?
<erz-> what ?
<erz-> [19:29]  <terrestre> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<erz-> [19:29]  <-- gemidjy_ a quitt ce serveur (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)).
<erz-> [19:29]  <terrestre> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<terrestre> no
<erz-> u want i do that
<terrestre> that was for don-jr
<Cavemaaaan> yes i'm still here...need nvidia help
<erz-> xD
<Cavemaaaan> hi don_jr
<terrestre> that unistall the sistem
<terrestre> system
<don_jr__> Cavemaaaan what's your problem with it, will X run at all for you?
<terrestre> erz-: http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=92 this efectt
<Cavemaaaan> yup runs great
<don_jr__> just need to install the nvidia drivers?
<terrestre> Cavemaaaan: do you use the wiki how to?
<Cavemaaaan> just whatever i have tried for a week now, i cannot get better than 800x600 res on my 1280x720 hdtv using the analogue computer input
<Cavemaaaan> i used the Envy installer to install the nvidia 9755 drivers
<Cavemaaaan> and i get the brief nvidia splash screen during startup
<Cavemaaaan> i have the nvidia config program in my system menu also
<don_jr__> hmmmm, it should be installed.
<Cavemaaaan> but nothing anywhere allows me to get better than 800x600
<Cavemaaaan> it's like kubuntu just auto detects my tv incorrectly everytime
<don_jr__> put your xorg.conf in a pastebin forme
<cosmo_> whenever I try to run the adept package manager it gives me an error message that says "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one"
<cosmo_> I have not started any other package managers and I even tried
<cosmo_> Code:
<cosmo_> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cosmo_>  how do I find what other program is running and shut it down?
<Cavemaaaan> i currently am running winxp on the same input via a kvm and it runs great with same exact hardware at 1280x720
<don_jr__> How do I add repo's so it won't ask for a disk anymore when I'm trying to get stuff?
<Cavemaaaan> for a lil bkgrnd, i have to brand new exactly the same computers attached to a kvm using this tv as my comp monitor
<don_jr__> hmmmm I just used envy and it worked great.  let's see your xorg.conf file, could be in there
<Cavemaaaan> i have done this same scenario for two years now with my older computers
<terrestre> erz-: did you saw the video?
<don_jr__> hmmmm, dont' know what that's about
<terrestre> did you see, sorry
<Cavemaaaan> damn i don't have my linux box shard with my winxp box yet and i'm on the winxp box right now
<don_jr__> not the problem I saw earlier, and not sure how to fix that one....odd
<sam123> i need to know the defualt installation directory of java so i can put a plugin there, i install java using sudo apt-get install
<Cavemaaaan> so i can't get a copy of the xorg.conf to ya
<Cavemaaaan> hey don_jr, are you usually on here? i have to go to easter dinner pretty quick here...but if you'll be on later tonight or tomorrow, i can try to get the data for ya to peruse
<sam123> can someone help me?
<erz-> terrestre: will try after
<terrestre> its a impresive effect
<sam123>  i need to know the defualt installation directory of java so i can put a plugin there, i install java using sudo apt-get install
<don_jr__> Cavemaaaan I'll be on a bit later tonight and maybe tomorrow, not sure
<don_jr__> Can anyone here tell me how to get it so that aptitude/apt-get doens't ask for the cd? how to add repo's?
<Cavemaaaan> okay don...thanks very much
<don_jr__> Cavemaaaan Anytime, have a good evening!
<sivaji> sam123 : /usr/local
<Cavemaaaan> you too :)
<sam123> sivaji: and what exactly is usr/local i type cd /usr/local  and it couldnt find the dir, my username is sam, so it should be /sam/local ?
<sivaji> no i am not sure about dir but it is somewhere in /usr/local
<terrestre> Cavemaaaan:  do you use, feisty o edgy?
<don_jr__> Any help on keeping apt-get/aptitude from asking for a cd?
<sivaji> sam123:no i am not sure about dir but it is somewhere in /usr/local
<tuco_> I am typing "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to check that the ATI drivers are used for Beryl, but nothing happens. Why?
<terrestre> tuco_: do you use, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tuco_> Kubuntu Terrestre
<terrestre> don_jr__: do you want add a cd?
<terrestre> gksudo its for ubuntu
<tuco_> ah
<terrestre> y gedit tb
<don_jr__> no, want it to stop asking for a CD when I use apt.  It want's the install CD and I don't want it to ask forit
<tuco_> so I need to change the line?
<whitedoggie> hey - just downloaded the newest beta of kubuntu, but for some reason, konqueror does not work... is this a known bug?
<terrestre> and your case, sudo kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tuco_> ah ok let me try :-)
<tuco_> yep that's it...thanks Terrestre. I have managed to install Beryl (goodness me) so far, so I am trying to see if it works at all now!
<vbvb> hi all
<vbvb> i need help
<vbvb> it s the first time to use kubuntu
<terrestre> tuco_: nice tuco, http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=92 cheack out this effect with beryl ;)
<vbvb> and i can t setup the lan network
<cosmo_> how do I install a tar.gz file?
<don_jr__> vbvb go into a console and type in ifconfig and tell me what it says
<vbvb> now i speak from winxp
<vbvb> and i need restart my computer to use kubuntu
<vbvb> you understand me?
<tuco_> Ooops O just wet my pants watching that terrestre :-)
<vbvb> don jr:are you know how to use windows xp?
<terrestre> erz-: read the tuco cooment
<terrestre> tuco_: yeah, i feel the same thing the firstime too jaja
<terrestre> vbvb: do you have internet conecction in kubuntu?
<vbvb> no
<vbvb> i want to know how?
<don_jr__> vbvb yes I have an XP box
<vbvb> iok
<don_jr__> vbvb but if you can't get onto Kubuntu to look at things and still behere it's goingto be difficult
<vbvb> when i want to setup connection in xp
<vbvb> please speak me firstly
<terrestre> do you want to setup your xp conecction?
<vbvb> no
<don_jr__> vbvb you have the connection on XP but cannot get it to work on Kubuntu correct?
<vbvb> ya that s right
<don_jr__> Okay, you'll need to manually change your IP and gateway most likley, gonna be hard to walk you through it if you cannot do it right now with me
<vbvb> i want conniction  using abroadband conction
<vbvb> isp name
<vbvb> and password
<vbvb> like xp
<don_jr__> are you directly connected to the modem? or through a router?  even with XP on broadband it shouldn't ask for name and pw every time you use it.
<supernix>  /j #nvu
<supernix> Anyone here using NVU ?
<don_jr__> I don't even know what nvu is
<don_jr__> sorry
<supernix> np thanks for the reply
<vbvb> when i want to run net in the xp first i connect to server"adminstrator" then it be register my ip and name then i enter the net
<PF-Away> supernix: i've tried it, a long time ago
<supernix> I am trying to install the Joomla template helper extension into NVU but it just wont with not explanation of why
<PF-Away> supernix: but I went quickly back to kate
<jgunn> hey - does anyone know if there is a known bug with konqueror for the lastest update?
<supernix> hmmm kate is a html editor?
<PF-Away> supernix: kate is an editor
<PF-Away> supernix: a very good editor
<supernix> ah so pretty much text editing
<vbvb> device name    wan miniport (pppoE)
<supernix> I wanted to use NVU for the WYSIWYG editing to help with rapid development
<vbvb> service type        ppp
<vbvb> and i don t know what is it?
<vbvb> all this in windows xp
<vbvb> please help
<ScottLij_> Why can't I select KDevelop in the add/remove program? (its grayed out)
<terrestre> vbvb: do you use ethernet or usb?
<vbvb> ethernet
<vbvb> i have ethernet
<tuco_> terrestre what replaces nautilus in kde?
<terrestre> konqueror
<tuco_> ok thanks
<Jisao> I have to burn the iso file of Feisty.  What is the proper burn mode in K3B?
<terrestre> its a browser and filemanager
<PF-Away> tuco_: also try Dolphin, it's supposed to replace Konqueror in KDE 4
<don_jr__> Okay, I did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.  When I do sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop it doesn't remove anything.
<etalli> wouldn't it be ubuntu-desktop?
<terrestre> when you were on kubunu open a konsole and write sudo pppoeconf
<terrestre> yeah, ubuntu-desktop
<don_jr__> etalli I'll try that now
<vbvb> terrestre:then?
<supernix> I have the dvd of Kubuntu 6.10 what is the best way to update from 6.06 lts ?
<tuco_> I am just doing this for the time being...I will see later on. Right now I need to have Beryl working :-)
<don_jr__> I'm on gnome now, should I change over to kde bfore I remove gnome? lol
<terrestre> there a screen and you have to follow the instructions, and fill with your data info
<terrestre> don_jr__: jajaja
<etalli> lol probably
<terrestre> tuco_: what how to are you follow?
<terrestre> sorry for my english
<terrestre> hahaha
<don_jr__> terrestre KDE doesn't show up when I try to change sessions
<vbvb> terrestre:only?
<tuco_> this: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<terrestre> vbvb: that work for my friend
<tuco_> very helpful and easy for people like me starting with Linux
<terrestre> don_jr__: thats weird, maybe rebooting?
<don_jr__> doing that now
<terrestre> tuco_: the how to for beryl in wiki.kubuntu.org its very usefull
<_dennis_> when i move my cursor above a launch icon, a small window with some information about the icon displays, how can i hide it, i'm looking already for a while in appearance and themes section but i simply can't find it
<pollyo> Hello
<don_jr__> _dennis_ I don't know exactly where to find it, but you need to turn off/dissable the 'tips'
<_dennis_> ok, tnx
<pollyo> I'm running feisty and Adept is telling me a new version of kubuntu is available!?  It is asking me to click next to continue.and it does not give me an option to click next
<don_jr__> kde still not showing up after I installed kubuntu-desktop...will look thorugh synaptic
<terrestre> don_jr__: do you use aptitude or apt-get?
<pollyo> I just did an update with adept.
<don_jr__> terrestre I sued aptitude
<cosmo_> when I am trying to kill a process it keeps telling me "Insufficient permissions to kill process" how do I get sufficent permission?
<terrestre> pollyo: yeah i have to download 300mb after install, its a beta version, many change happend
<terrestre> don_jr__: , i didti that way
<pollyo> terrestre: I already have feisty though.
<pollyo> terrestre: Are you saying that even for those who have fiesty installed they have another big change?
<terrestre> the feisty available its just beta
<don_jr__> terrestre I just did sudo aptitude install kde and it's going
<terrestre> yeah i tried that, but install other things
<terrestre> don_jr__: to be honest with you
<don_jr__> I just n eed to get into KDE, I don't like gnome...lol
<pollyo> cosmo_: Have you tried sudo kill?
<terrestre> the kubuntu-destkop thing just bringme problem hahaha
<terrestre> so, i reinstall the system and dont install ubuntu-dekstop
<cosmo_> pollyo: no I hadn't tried that yet, didn't know the command
<don_jr__> now I have to get wine to work on my desktop, since it won't work here on my laptop
<supernix> anyone know how to upgrade to edgy from LTS ?
<don_jr__> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<supernix> I have the dvd so I am sure it would be much faster than downloading everything
<don_jr__> I woulnd't know how to do it from a disk
<ScottLij_> why can't I use adept to install KDevelop?
<terrestre> don_jr__: do you tried in non graphic mode?
<supernix> dist upgrade wont update anything just tried it
<don_jr__> terrestre I may do that, it's installing KDE now, once I get moved over I'll work on removing gnome
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: What goes wrong?
<etalli> On a clean install of kubuntu i need to change the resolution to 1280x800 but it is not in the list under the monitor section even though it is in my monitor section of xorg.conf, can anyone help?
<ScottLij_> It's greyed out
<don_jr__> supernix hmmmm, I'm not sure then.  I"m still pretty new to linux as a whole
<cosmo_> I think the offending process is apt-index-watch what would be the command to kill it?
<supernix> Me to don_jr__ well not exactly new but I hardly use it enough to remember anything
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: I don't know, then.  Close adept, and do sudo apt-get install kdevelop from the command-line.
<don_jr__> supernix I have had ubuntu on my laptop for about a year, but like you, don't hardly use it, or when I do it's just web browsing and that's it.
<don_jr__> found wine, so now I"m putting kubuntu on my main desktop too, I'm sick of winblows
<ScottLij_> "Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ScottLij_> "
<supernix> I have used nix clones for over 7 years on and off but mostly stuck with XP due to programs for financial accounting for business
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: Have you enabled the Universe repository?
<supernix> Once they got the cut and paste working in Linux it really attracted me back
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ScottLij_> no, how do I do that?
<SSJ_GZ> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: ^^^
<ScottLij_> 6.10
<etalli> can anyone help me out
<don_jr__> supernix I've enjoyed the customizability of linux so far.  scripting you can make it do so much more than a windows macro.  I enjoy it quite a bit.
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to copy one file from my ntfs drive because my windows blew up again, but it starts to copy it, then stalls part way, and then almost crashes my linux system.
<don_jr__> etalli I'm not sure how to fix that.  if it shows up under xorg.conf then you should have the availability to change it within kubuntu.
<supernix> I am sure I would love it to if I would learn some kind of scripting language
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: Follow the "Adding the Universe and Multiverse" guide in the link
<don_jr__> supernix I've just stuck with bash since it's the default terminal
<don_jr__> Alonea can you get into the windows box at all?
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: Then try to install kdevelop again
<terrestre> don_jr__: do you have de kde sessions available now?
<SSJ_GZ> ScottLij_: Then follow the steps in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399090
<Alonea> don_jr__: nope. says a system file is missing. wanted to do windows repair, but the r option on the windows install screen is missing
<don_jr__> terrestre nope, still installing a bunch of stuff, dkegraphics, kviewshell and a bunch of others, I don't know how far in total it is yet.
<don_jr__> Alonea then I don't know.  I can help with ftp setup to transfer if the windows box is up, but if it's not, I dont' know how to fix that.
<terrestre> don_jr__: do you know the comand to stop de grafic mode? i can tell you if dont
<don_jr__> use a startup disk and save the file tod isk?
<don_jr__> terrestre why do I want to stop grafic mode?
<terrestre> when remove the ubuntu-desktop
<Alonea> don_jr__: its ok. though, when i did start linux, it said a bunch of buffer I/o errors on the ntfs drive, but when I did windows' file system check thing, it said it was fine...
<etalli> don_jr__ yea, seems.  I have done 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' more than once, tried to find a modeline to add, and now I am stuck.  I've gotta set this up before Monday
<don_jr__> terrestre Alright, I'm goingto try removing gnome, once I get into KDE, if I can't get into KDE then yes, I can get into a terminal text mode only.
<don_jr__> etalli I'm honestly not sure about that one, if you'd reconfig'd xorg and it's in the xorg.conf file I wouldn't know what else to check as to why it won't allow that resolution within kubuntu.  Another guy has this same problem earlier, he hasn't got it fixed yet either.  maybe try #ubuntu if no one here knows right now?
<etalli> ok, will do.  I am stumped, and glad to hear I'm not the only one :)
<sivaji> kubuntu 7.04 has released can i upgrade for kubuntu 6.06 to 7.04
<terrestre> jajaja I was tryng to remember the command and I close the ghraphic mode, jajaj
<makuseru> sivaji: i would wait till its final release
<sivaji> i think it release full i could download it
<pollyo> Has feisty been released or is it still a beta?
<makuseru> sivaji: its final release is 19th
<makuseru> beta
<sivaji> ya u r correct it is beta
<pollyo> makuseru: That is what I thought.  Thanks.
<makuseru> yup
<terrestre> theres a new tool, in the web, to update freom 6.06
<sivaji> is there any way to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 ple tell me
<makuseru> sivaji: if it wasnt beta this would be a fiesty room and ubuntu+1 would be the next release
<terrestre> iread about it
<terrestre> its like a program
<don_jr__> terrestre alt+f4 isn't it? to drop to a terminal?
<pjcrosier> i've just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu :) only one problem - i'm using xchat in tree mode and it doesn't seem to want to color channel names on activity, anyone come across this before?
<makuseru> sivaji: change dapper in your sources.list to feisty
<etalli> don_jr__  I just thought, would it help you to know that I'm on Feisty?
<don_jr__> what's the benefit of upgrading from 6.06 to the 7.04 version?
<sivaji> how to change that
<mrigns> don_jr__: 0.98
<don_jr__> etalli no that doesn't help me any at all, I don't know much about the graphic's stuff.  I used envy to install my nvidia card and it works great forme...
<makuseru> just open it in a editor and change them all
<sivaji> open it means "it " refers to what
<don_jr__> makuseru what is the benefit of upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04?  what new packages make it worth it to worry about?
<erz-> terrestre: hi back ....just wanna know why amarok crash
<makuseru> sivaji: i just said your sources.list
<terrestre> don_jr__: alt-f4 close windows
<etalli> don_jr__  just was wondering, I should have stated in the first message
<makuseru> don_jr: im not quite sure really
<mrigns> as i said 0.98
<terrestre> erz
<sivaji> i am very new to linux so tell me clearly where is source list u mean repositary
<makuseru> don_jr__: i just stay up to date, even though i do really like the new art in feisty
<terrestre> erz-: check out the web that i give you
<makuseru> sivaji: i mean the file sources.list
<Jisao> /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_jr__> makuseru I may look into it, I change the style's and art of my box anyways so htat's no biggie by me.
<makuseru> sivaji: if your not sure abotu that, you probably shouldnt be doing a "dity upgrade" or what ever you want to call it, just burn the feisty iso to a CD
<makuseru> don_jr__: i mean how it boots and shuts down, the menus are diff, i really like um now
<sampan> hrmmm, why would i not be able to call up kcontrol from katapault?  it used to work just fine
<don_jr__> makuseru that's good, I updated my loading splash, as for the first shown 'loading' type list...a change in that might be neat depending...
<terrestre> don_jr__: to go to non grpaphic mode do you have to use ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 or 3 or etc. ... with F7 you back to grapfhic mode
<terrestre> ctrl+alt+F7
<don_jr__> sivaji hit alt+f2 and type in kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list   it will ask for password and you can then edit the file they are speaking of.
<makuseru> don_jr__: i dont think he should be doing that, he will end up breaking it
<makuseru> more than likely
<chemicalvamp> how would you mount a iso?
<don_jr__> makuseru maybe, but you live you learn, someone ask how...I tell them....lol  Downloading the CD and burning it would be the best way to do it.
<makuseru> yes
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp I'm not sure but isn't 'mount' a command in and of it's self?  sudo mount "path to iso"
<makuseru> don_jr__: even though i plan on just a quick and dirty upgrade to feisty, but thats cause ive had this edgy machine since it came out, and do not want to reconfigure everything on a new install
<terrestre> theres a new tool for upgrade to edgy
<terrestre> i read about ir
<terrestre> it
<chemicalvamp> mount: can't find /home/chemicalvamp/c.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab don_JR_
<sivaji> ya i got that file what i am suppose to do
<terrestre> chemicalvamp: to mount, ist just one line but it a little large i found it in google but i forget anytime
<makuseru> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<makuseru> there ya go
<don_jr__> sivaji if you really want to do that...I woulnd't if I were you, but you can change all 'dapper' to fiesty and then from terminal type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and it should do it.
<makuseru> ya, i told him that already
<makuseru> and he didnt know what the sources.list was
<don_jr__> makuseru he got the file open now and was asking agian what needed changed.  I headed that onewith a warningof not to do it....I've learned alot the hard way too...lol
<makuseru> me too
<lebricon> #hack
<terrestre> who is the guy that wanna upgrade to feisty?
<don_jr__> all I can say is 'linux for dummies' lies...lol  I still don't understand some of it and learning to script, I goofed up quite a bit in the beginning! lol
<makuseru> sivaji
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -o loop /home/chemicalvamp/c.img /mnt/C:
<chemicalvamp> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<don_jr__> KDE is almost done on my main PC, thank God, I'll be leaving in a moment once it's done and I'll come back on that box
<chemicalvamp> where do i insert ntfs?
<sampan> sheesh katapault is really acting weird -- first it can't find kcontrol and now it fades as soon as i type a second letter
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp look at the site and see where it tells you to add that option
<terrestre> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade <----------- to the guy that want to upgrade
<terrestre> chemical the filesystem in this case is somelike -9800 o algo asi
<terrestre> or something like that
<don_jr__> I may try the upgrade, after I get the box set up in the first place.  It's finished installing things and now it's setting them up....hope it's done soon.
<chemicalvamp> don_jr__ actually the site tells you about conversions..
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp oh...hmmmmmm not sure then.  let me do some looking
<terrestre> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /where/to/mount/  <---- i found the command in google
<chemicalvamp> thank
<hunshad> hey al
<terrestre> why I search the line, i dont know jajaja
<hunshad> i have a problem with java on konqueror
<don_jr__> Yay, got KDE up and running
<terrestre> nice
<terrestre> you are on kde now?
<terrestre> do
* makuseru falls asleep wating for xubuntu to install
<chemicalvamp> think i figured it out, what filesystem tag would a ntfs hdd img have?
<hunshad> on firefox that work
<hunshad> but not on konqueror
<hunshad> who can help me
<sivaji> konqueror is not so good ,use firefox
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp I'm not sure what tag it would use.....but I found a place that has a script to automate mounting for you.
<makuseru> sivaji: dont tell people that, konqueror is fine
<fdoving> does the intel 950 work with dualhead? i'm thinking of buying a laptop with one of those graphic adapters.
<hunshad> no just java don't working
<don_jr__> grrrrr sudo aptitude remove gnome did nothing
<terrestre> what do you use people? konqueror or firefox?
<chemicalvamp> java isnt supported at all for amd64 hunshad i have to emulate a 32bit firefox and even then it dont work all the time
<terrestre> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<makuseru> don_jr__: try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<don_jr__> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop did nothingaswell
<makuseru> ha
<don_jr__> terrestre I use konquerer
<hunshad> but
<hunshad> java d'ont work
<makuseru> dunno, works on mine
<hunshad> i downlaod java runtime environment
<don_jr__> hunshad there was a program at one time that I was told about and used briefly that installed flash/java and a couple other things all at once....
<terrestre> don_jr__: yeah that was the problem that I talckiing about, now the question, when you start says kubuntu o ubuntu, and are u using gdm o kdm?
<don_jr__> I'll need to do the same, get java/flash and macromedia all of them up again.
<don_jr__> terrestre I want to use KDE I dong' like gnome.  I want gnome gone!
<x3m-tux> hello
<terrestre> don_jr__: the java/flash dont need to do it :) I install feisty beta yestarday and konqueror auto install flash 9 when I was surifng the web
<etalli> don_jr__  what do you mean by nothing, like literally "" nothing, or what?
<terrestre> sorry the java i dont know, the flash yeas
<hunshad> yes java flash
<hunshad> mine dont work
<don_jr__> etalli it did a list of stuff then at the end said, 0 upgraded, 0 installed 0 removed..no changes made
<terrestre> hunshad: do you are using feisty or edgy?
<chemicalvamp> what does sudo apt-get install kde- say?
<x3m-tux> hunshad: you have no java as default in kernel?
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp I did that already and I'm on KDE, I need to get rid of gnome now.
<etalli> hmm, wierd.  Could it be somehow in use, even if you are in kde
<don_jr__> etalli possibly, not sure
<hunshad> but i had 6.10 lts
<chemicalvamp> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<hunshad> ubuntu
<x3m-tux> KDE have java by default
<don_jr__> I'll log out and come no under console only
<hunshad> and i have download kuduntu desktop
<etalli> don_jr__ are you sure that backing up and reinstalling is not possible:)
<x3m-tux> aa not Kubuntu
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp that does nothing for me I tried it
<hunshad> and i have download kuduntu desktop
<hunshad> and kde
<chemicalvamp> look in adept, filter gnome
<terrestre> don_jr__: maybe installing kdm first and purge gdm later, will ask you for remove a lot of gnome things
<don_jr__> etalli yes, I have the ubuntu alternace CD and gnome comes in automatically.
<terrestre> don_jr__:
<don_jr__> terrestre I have kdm installed now
<x3m-tux> hunshad: and after instal no java ?
<terrestre> so tray now with sudo aptitude purge gdm
<hunshad> i   install java runtime environment
<etalli> well, if you have the option of backing up and reinstalling, you could get the Kubuntu alternate cd
<chemicalvamp> hunshad i have to run windows xp in qemu to watch embedded video... but i dont really recomend it
<etalli> or ddo you not have cd burning ability
<hunshad> bah go on firefox
<don_jr__> terrestre I just did sudo apt-get remove gdm and it started to run then came up with i/o warning: failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<x3m-tux> hunshad: and after instal it's gone?
<don_jr__> etalli I do, but I don't have any blank CD's at this point! lol
<etalli> lol
<hunshad> no
<terrestre> sudo aptitude purge gaim
<terrestre> tray that
<x3m-tux> hunshad: tray search java from KDE find folders
<hunshad> it's wee
<terrestre> tray its not the word
<chemicalvamp> but gaim is the shit
<terrestre> haha
<hunshad> ok i will check now
<don_jr__> sudo apt-get purge gdm comes back with E: Invalid operation purge
<terrestre> aptitude not apt-get
<terrestre> i always preferd aptitude
<x3m-tux> i like use al stuff in X
<terrestre> preferd? exist that ward? jajaja my english suck
<hunshad> after instal it's gone
<terrestre> word
<sheeple>  /msg nickserv link laire $luc4rd3
<supernix> I have tried and tried and tried to upgrade using the cdromupgrade from the 6.10 cd and it always gives an error
<hunshad> libflash-mozplugin
<don_jr__> I don't have adept.....
<x3m-tux> so instal adept
<terrestre> don_jr__: no, its a command
<terrestre> aptitude
<terrestre> but i like because its complete better the dependencies
<terrestre> than apt-get
<don_jr__> I know that, I'll work on it, I'm just saying it's odd I don't have adept here...lol
<terrestre> jajaja
<terrestre> sorry
<x3m-tux> aa debian apt get install
<terrestre> and purge gaim?
<sivaji> i cant open adept
<terrestre> one day i tray to remove gaim and, ask e if i want to remove a lot of things
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<black_syphilis> French?
<don_jr__> terrestre I did sudo aptitude purge gdm.  removing gdm... purging configuration files for gdm ... removing user 'gdm'... done.
<chemicalvamp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sivaji> ! configure adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !  adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<terrestre> try with gaim, and when you ask you if you want remove, if you said no will give you a lot of options
<x3m-tux> terrestre: newe un instal al things it's not goog for the hart :-)
<don_jr__> terrestre you tellingme to try and remove gaim and see what it says?
<terrestre> don_jr__:  yeah
<etalli> is there a way to change the resolution from the console?
<terrestre> x3m-tux: sorry i dont understand you
<x3m-tux> ete
<dvayanu> hi
<terrestre> my english its not too good
<terrestre> jajaja
<x3m-tux> etalli: YES
<don_jr__> terrestre alright, I'll try that in a moment.  I'm installing kubuntu-desktop again...not sure why it didn't keep it from before, but it's going, I'll follow that link you gave and use adept to upgrade to fiesty and fix alotofthis
<etalli> x3m-tux  OK, how!?
<dvayanu> i need some hints installing hp photosmart c6180 under kubuntu edge
<x3m-tux> etalli: you can chnage resulution in xorg
<don_jr__> terrestre habla espanol?
<terrestre> sip
<etalli> x3m-tux elaborate please
<terrestre> don_jr__: sip
<don_jr__> yo hablo muy poco espanol   if I even spelled that right! lol
<terrestre> jaja so now you know how i feel
<x3m-tux> etalli: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and edit there
<ypsila> moin
<sheeple> is there an edgy deb available for k3b 1.0 yet?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: still hanging around
<x3m-tux> i have also resulution problems :-(
<don_jr__> terrestre yes, I want to learn to speak spanish better.
<sheeple> can't find one
<terrestre> and i english, but with know people around me to talk its kind of difficult
<don_jr__> kumamoto yep, I'm still here, got alot done on my desktop now, got it online and the nvidia drivers installed and KDE up and running, now workin on removeing gnome! lol
<x3m-tux> i think it's fonts and dpi problem if some one can help me
<don_jr__> terrestre same problem here, no one I"m around speaks spanish fluently
<etalli> where in it, I have edited the monitor and screen parts tomy resolution, but a) it doesn't change, even when I restart X w/ Ctrl-Alt-Bksp and b) it later doesn't show up in the control panel area
<kumamoto> don_jr__: nice
<terrestre> don_jr__: where are you from?
<kumamoto> right now am on my kubuntu laptop
<don_jr__> terrestre I'm in the US, the pittifull state of Kansas! lol
<terrestre> kubuntu laptop around here too
<etalli> don_jr and terrestre, Je parle franc,ais un peux
<kumamoto> don_jr__: how is intelligent design going
<x3m-tux> kumamoto: what laptop you have ?
<terrestre> jaja cool
<don_jr__> kumamoto I'm on a laptop aswell, that was originally installed from the ubuntu alternate CD now runs KDE only and works pretty well, if I can get wine to work on my desktop I'll be happy
<kumamoto> regular dell inspiron 8600
<x3m-tux> i have T42
<don_jr__> kumamoto inteligent design....you know me from another place?  or is that an accidental refferal to other topics I discuss in other places? lol
<jhutchins> etalli: Do you have krandrtray running?
<jhutchins> etalli: That's a handy way to set your resolution.
<kumamoto> don_jr__: don't know thought it was a kansas thing
<etalli> jhutchins, um maybe?  what is that?
<don_jr__> kumamoto Okay, it is to an extent, we are the only state that requires it to be taught.  I am a Christian and discuss that topic quite a bit in other places.  Thought maybe you recognized the name! lol
<etalli> jhutchins, and how do i start it
<jhutchins> etalli: A utility for changing resolution called krandrtray.  kde panel applet.
<kumamoto> don_jr__: ah
<x3m-tux> kumamoto: ok i have thinkpad
<dvayanu> nevermind, i told him to use photosmart 7150 drivers, it worked as charm
<kumamoto> x3m-tux: ah
<terrestre> etalli: I just know one thing in french,  a tout le monde, a tout mes amis, je vous aime, je dois partir jaja
<kumamoto> aesthetically never liked thinkpad but hardware wise they are nice
<x3m-tux> jhutchins: this krundtray have mutch settings option??
<dauoalagio2> Hello how can i burn an audio cd with MP3's?  they play in amarok but K3b says it's not supported
<terrestre> do you need install some things
<terrestre> and k3b do it
<dauoalagio2> what do i install
<x3m-tux> jhutchins: hello
<sheeple> is there an edgy deb available for k3b 1.0 yet?
<ms_> Hola! Necesito ayuda con Linux!! Alguien me puede ayudar?
<sheeple> I haven't been able to find a 1.0 deb file yet
<x3m-tux> dauoalagio2: take al what hawe to do whit mp3
<ms_> Por favor!
<PhinnFort> sheeple: i have it in feisty
<dauoalagio2> x3m-tux: thanks
<sheeple> yeah, I'm still running edgy
<x3m-tux> dauoalagio2: becorse some thing is missing for you
<terrestre> ms hay un canal en espaol, kubuntu-es y si puedo yo te puedo ayudar
<sheeple> maybe I'll just wait a couple weeks til feisty is rtm
<ms_> Por favor terrestre
<x3m-tux> good night dudes
<terrestre> dauoalagio2: do you are on edgy or feisty?
<terrestre> ms_:  dime
<dauoalagio2> terrestre: edgy
<ms_> Esta es la primera vez que me conecto aqui inclusive, lo hice mas por necesidad, no conozco ni de esto
<terrestre> dauoalagio2:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<terrestre> check out that link
<dauoalagio2> terrestre: i have all those installe
<dauoalagio2> d
<terrestre> mmm
<ms_> Tengo un problema con el adept, se me quedo pegado y aunq reinicie me dice que necesito cerrar la sesion anterior o sino no puedo hacer nada...
<terrestre> so that werid
<ms_> Al menos con el adept y necesito instalar unas cosas
<terrestre> yo no uso el adept, solo aptitude
<terrestre> pero bueno
<kumamoto> ppl no habla espanol
<ms_> Quiza me digas como puedo matar el proceso... a ver si asi puedo continuar
<don_jr__> wow upgrading to 7.04 is going to take some time
<terrestre> si, soy chileno
<ms_> Es que soy completamente nuevo en linux...
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<terrestre> hace click en kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> !es | terrestre and ms_ please read
<ubotu> terrestre and ms_ please read: please see above
<DaSkreech> terrestre: gracias :-)
<terrestre> :)
<ms_> Uboto, disculpa, entre a este canal de pura suerte, no tengo ni idea de como cambiarme...
<terrestre> hace click en kubuntu-es
<terrestre> ubotu: ms, said sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms, said sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> jajaja nice
<terrestre> uboto is a bot?
<DaSkreech> terrestre: Si
<terrestre> jajaja
<terrestre> somebody knows why some killall work and other not?
<don_jr__> is there an equivilent to yahoo messenger that can be used on kubuntu?
<terrestre> for example  killall amsn, didnt
<DaSkreech> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<don_jr__> thanks DaSkreech I'll lookinto it, but doesn't say yahoo! lol
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: It's biased :)
<don_jr__> lol
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: You are on Kubuntu now?
<don_jr__> yeah
<don_jr__> well, kinda
<terrestre> ms_ click on this #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: alt+space -> type kop -> <enter>
<DaSkreech> Hi Alonea
<don_jr__> this box was originally installed to be ubuntu, I've installed kde and removed gnome from it
<terrestre> jajaja katapult, wath that
<ms_> Cual era el link al kubuntu en espaol?
<terrestre> alt+space nick
<terrestre> ms_ click on this #kubuntu-es
<Alonea> DaSkreech: hey. well,  my computer just refuses to be nice to me.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: cept its windows this time
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Send it to bed without any RAM!
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: well try the alt+space combo
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: there are nice volume errors on it too.
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Hard drive is dying?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech thanks alot, it runs yahoo!
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: I know :)
<DaSkreech> It does webcam too if you care about such things
<Alonea> DaSkreech: dunno. Windows had an odd error on shutdown and now it says missing or corrupted system files.
<terrestre> ckatapult, ist very nice, thanks
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Hmm it's NTFs I assume?
<DaSkreech> terrestre: Welcome
<don_jr__> DaSkreech great, I have one on my desktop that I use to speak wiht my grandmother in NC sometimes, so that's goodto know.  nowifonly I can get wine to wrok I can ditch winblows forever!!!
<Dunkelschub> Excuse me, could someone point me in the right direction to move my entire Ubuntu installation from one hardrive to another?
<DaSkreech> Dunkelschub: dd
<Alonea> DaSkreech: yeah. I am gonna try the chkdsk /f and see if it will fix it
<DaSkreech> Alonea: okie :-)
<Dunkelschub> dd?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: but not at this moment...I need to listen to happy music before I take another stab
<DaSkreech> Dunkelschub: What are you trying to do
<DaSkreech>  I think that the answer will be DD but let me just make sure
<don_jr__> Alonea Phillips Craig and Dean sing the greatest happy music ever made! =)
<DaSkreech> Alonea: What's your happy music?
<Dunkelschub> I have Kubuntu installed on a 10 gig hd currently, I want to move it to a 40gig hd I have
<kumamoto> Dunkelschub: use dd
<DaSkreech> Dunkelschub: Without reinstalling I assume
<kumamoto> to image it from the 10 GB to 40GB
<Alonea> DaSkreech: currently. Grindhouse soundtrack. Stagger Lee is stuck in my head
<Dunkelschub> ok
<don_jr__> I'm trying to use adept now to upgrade to fiesty and it's telling me there's a problem....heh my luck today
<don_jr__> and now konqueror won't work, says it's malformatted.....this isn't good
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Why are you upgrading to feisty?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: don't mind if I ask is feisy better than edgy
<DaSkreech> I'm on Feisty
<don_jr__> DaSkreech cause I"m an idiot I guess, it screwed stuff up...lol
<DaSkreech> It's going to be nice when it's stable
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: comfortable with the command line?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: *Staggolee , its by Pacific Gas & Electric
<don_jr__> now I have to see if I can reverse what ever it was I just did and get rid of it
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I'm alright with it, what ya got forme?] 
<DaSkreech> Ah Stagger lee is a singer as I recall
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<don_jr__> I've got a konsole open already
<DaSkreech> Somethign like ^^^ that but instead of dapper to edgy it's edgy to feisty
<vadim> hi2all
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: I normally run the dist-upgrade twice
<DaSkreech> Just to be sure :-)
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I'll do that and thanks alot for the page, it's running now, much easier than using adept!
<don_jr__> I hope I can get the latest wine to run after this....the 0.9.9 version available in synoptic is old
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Don't worry we are working on it :)
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Also visit the winehq.org site
<DaSkreech>  they have a ubuntu reop
<DaSkreech> repo
<LordOfHeat> hi there
<LordOfHeat> are there any repositories with ethereal?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech yes I've been there and have that repo on my laptop here when I try to run it I get some dependancies erros that I can't figure out
<terrestre> !DaSkreech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daskreech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !etheral
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etheral - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !terrestre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terrestre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: That's the Network traffic analyzer/sniffer right?
<LordOfHeat> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: It's in universe
<LordOfHeat> and there is no wireshark in adept
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: do you have universe enabled?
<LordOfHeat> ummm
<LordOfHeat> no
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: Do you know how to enable it?
<luis_> hola hace unos minutos instale kubuntu 7.04 no puedo poner el espaol kopete, alguien puede ayudarme
<DaSkreech> !es
<LordOfHeat> DaSkreech, editing sources.list?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> can someone help me install Kubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1501? Dapper/Edgy can't detect the Hard disk. Anyone know anything about this?
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: Sure if you are comfortable with that
<terrestre> DaSkreech: do you know what cand mean, read only mode: data base locked when ms_ open adept
<DaSkreech> stdin: Are you sure that the disk isn't there?
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | terrestre
<ubotu> terrestre: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<terrestre> i love you ubotu
<terrestre> hajajaj thanks DaSkreech thanks
<don_jr__> wow upgrading to edgy is goign to take some time
<stdin> DaSkreech: there is a hard disk there, vista is installed on it, but it isn't detected at all by kubuntu
<DaSkreech> stdin: can you mount it?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: I thought you are on edgy
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Yeah it's always about a day faster to simply reinstall
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, it's not dectected at all, there is no device to mount
<DaSkreech> stdin: What are you trying to mount?
<stdin> DaSkreech: /dev/hda is the cd drive
<DaSkreech>  Most laptops have a /dev/sda1
<stdin> DaSkreech: this has nither
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I don'thave any blank disks to burn a new install to it.
<stdin> DaSkreech: the hard disk just isn't detected at all
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Then kick back and chill in here with us
<DaSkreech> stdin: Freaky
<don_jr__> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu dapper today on my desktop and it's upgrading now.  don't want to start all over again.
<DaSkreech> What happens when you open qtparted?
<don_jr__> I sure am, on my laptop at the moment here, with my desktop right beside me, now gotta try and get wine running....
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Ah. Upgrading to Edgy then to feisty?
<stdin> DaSkreech: nothing, no disks detected
<DaSkreech> stdin: do you have a sd anything?
<mrigns> 
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's as if it's no there from kubuntu, tho windows sees it fine
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, no /dev/sd* devs
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I guess that's the way I'll have to go about it....we'll see how long this takes.
<don_jr__> What's the diff between the distro's?  What packages make fiesty or edgy better than dapper?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: essentially they are newer
<DaSkreech> older distros are more stable and reliable
<DaSkreech>  newer ones have more features and are more exciting
<mrigns> feisty = edgy + 0.98
<DaSkreech> Well I gotta boogie
<LordOfHeat> mrigns, 6.06 is dapper :)
<LordOfHeat> not edgy
<mrigns> :(
<don_jr__> and that +0.98 means nothing to me, it's numbers....that doens't help
<Angelogprsx> Ho un problema con l'aggiornameno di Ubuntu,  qui ch eposso chiedere aiuto?
<don_jr__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mrigns> !it | Angelogprsx
<ubotu> Angelogprsx: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Angelogprsx> ok!
<DaSkreech> For fun :)
<mrigns> he spoke italian not spanish
<don_jr__> looks very similar, glad you caughtit
<terrestre> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> :(
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: oh sorry you wouldn't get the joke
<terrestre> chineese?
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<terrestre> jajajaja
<terrestre> esperanto?
<ypsila> kicher
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: we call the next version of Ubuntu +1
<ypsila> schwbisch!
<terrestre> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> So after feisty is something we don't know what it's called so it's feisty+1
<don_jr__> ahhhh, well that makes a bit more sense
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<don_jr__> I've got alot to learn about linux it's self, but my understanding was the only difference in distro's were thier native packages
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Not the support channel
<DaSkreech> Note sorry
<vbvb> Device name WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
<vbvb> Device Type PPPoE
<vbvb> Server Type PPP
<vbvb> Transports TCP/IP
<vbvb> Authentication MS CHAPV2
<vbvb> Compression (none)
<vbvb> PPP multilink framing off
<vbvb> Server IP address 85.187.175.41
<vbvb> Client IP address 85.187.175.4
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Yes that's the differene between distros but you were asking about dapper vs feisty
<DaSkreech> Those aren't distros
<DaSkreech> !paste | vbvb
<ubotu> vbvb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vbvb> i want imstall the network in kubuntu
<chemicalvamp> !paste>vbvb
<ypsila> DaSkreech: thx
<don_jr__> DaSkreech oh...then what's it considered?
<ypsila> don_jr__: versions
<mrigns> versions
<ypsila> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Releases
* DaSkreech chuckles
<vbvb> help
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: are you good?
<vbvb> i don t know  how can i solve this problem?
<DaSkreech> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Hmm :)
<don_jr__> Alrighty, I"m sorry if my mind is too logical to understand the simplicity here.  but if the only diff between a distro is it's native packages, then what would be the difference between versions, if not only native packages?
<DaSkreech> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<DaSkreech> vbvb: ^^^
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: customizations
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: each distro normally also has a philosophy
<don_jr__> DaSkreech so they change some artwork update the kenrel and all it a new version?
<DaSkreech> So though they may have much the same packages the spirit of the distro is different
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Some distro's do that yes
<LordOfHeat> DaSkreech, yes, updated repositories, and installed ethereal
<LordOfHeat> thnx
<DaSkreech> LordOfHeat: Good :-) Enjoy
<don_jr__> Alrigh, I get the 'flavor' aspect with kde, gnome differences.  which does fiesty come with or is it in 2 places aswell one with gnome one with kde?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: two places
<DaSkreech> You can have both if you like
<don_jr__> great...I hope I'm getting the KDE version or I"m going to have to do all this over again! lol
<don_jr__> I'm doing it from KDE so hopefully that's the files it pulls eh? heh
<makuseru> how can i get a computer on the internet? i cant get it to connect
<don_jr__> though my original install is ubuntu and I added KDE to it and removed as much of gnome as I thought to be safe.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: That's correct :-)
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: did you remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<don_jr__> makuseru I finally got online and now you can't? =)
<makuseru> no
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I believe so, last time I tried it removed nothing so I would guess it's not ther now
<makuseru> my lappy wont get on the net
<don_jr__> makuseru has it ever been connected before?
<chemicalvamp> makuseru on feisty?
<makuseru> edgy
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Okie :-)
<makuseru> never been connected on the machine
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: plan on hanging out here for a while?
<udrescu> hello ... have a question
<don_jr__> makuseru how is it connecting?  wireless or lan?
<udrescu> can anyone help me ?
<chemicalvamp> fiesty's network is totaly screwed... uses older setup then edgy
<don_jr__> DaSkreech probably another couple hours....
<makuseru> well how can i get my edgy box up and runnnig?
<don_jr__> udrescu just aks bud, if anyone knows we'll try and help.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Oh yeah well I meant in future dayss/weeks :-)
<DaSkreech>  You can learn a lot hanging out here
<DaSkreech> plus you can bug me :)
<DaSkreech> !anyone | udrescu
<ubotu> udrescu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech probably, for that reason exactly to learn...and it just downloaded firefox-gnome-support....ugh
<udrescu> ok .. i'm a bit new to ubuntu
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: did you remove firefox?
<udrescu> and i want to add the officials repos
<DaSkreech> udrescu: welcome
<DaSkreech> You should already have them
<udrescu> but i don't know the adresses
<don_jr__> DaSkreech no I dont' think I did.....then that means it's not doing it to resetup gnome then...I hope! lol
<udrescu> if i'm typing in konsole
<udrescu> apt-get install gaim
<don_jr__> it just got klogd aswell so that's a pluss  lol
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: You can have Gnome applications without having gnome
<udrescu> i recive an error :P
<udrescu> that it's not in the repo
<DaSkreech> udrescu: try sudo apt-get install gaim
<makuseru> can anyone help me get a laptop connected to the internet?
<udrescu> i'm logged as root :P
<don_jr__> makuseru how are you connecting? wireless or lan?
<makuseru> don_jr__: lan
<don_jr__> udrescu you have all the repo's opened up?
<DaSkreech> udrescu: try apt-get update
<don_jr__> makuseru what have you tried so far?
<vbvb> how can i make the broadband acount?
<DaSkreech> udrescu: and you really shouldn't login as root :)
<vbvb> don jr:help
<makuseru> don_jr__: i dont know what to try, never had a problem with this before
<DaSkreech> makuseru: does lshw -C network show your network card?
<don_jr__> vbvb that problem is beyond me.
<udrescu> DaSkreech: i am logged as udrescu, but in console i've entered the root account
<udrescu> via su
<DaSkreech> vbvb: make the account?
<DaSkreech> vbvb: are you on dialup or a network based internet ?
<makuseru> DaSkreech: lemme try
<DaSkreech> udrescu: ok
<don_jr__> makuseru after you check that, if the card is shown what's the IP and gateway say in ifconfig?
<udrescu> DaSkreech: i need the url of the page with the ubuntu repos
<udrescu> please...
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> There you go
<vbvb> what is wan miniport?
<makuseru> don_jr__: my ip and gateway all show up
<DaSkreech> Ok I haev to go
<DaSkreech> Bye all
<don_jr__> makuseru and they are correct?
<don_jr__> makuseru then try ping -c4 'gateway' and see if it goes through
<don_jr__> makuseru replacing 'gateway' with your gateway ip
<vbvb> device name wan miniport
<makuseru> don_jr__: alright, just a sec
<don_jr__> vbvb are you on a laptop?  A wan port is where you connect one router to another, or a cable modem/dsl modem to the router
<don_jr__> vbvb forget what you do in windows to get on.  Is your computer connected to a router, is it lan or wireless?
<vbvb> ya
<vbvb> lan
<don_jr__> okay, do you have access to yoru kubuntu box now?
<vbvb> my computer connected with lan
<makuseru> don_jr__: "unknown host gateway"
<don_jr__> vbvb or is this the box that's dual booted with windows?
<don_jr__> makuseru did you replace the word 'gateway' in that command with the ip that shows in your ifconfig for your gateway address?
<makuseru> >> oops
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> hang on
* don_jr__ smiles
<vbvb> i install wixp and kubuntu in my computer
<makuseru> don_jr__: its fine
<don_jr__> vbvb okay, this is difficult when you cannot look at what kubuntu will say at the same time your talking with me.
<don_jr__> vbvb I need to know what kubuntu says when you type in ifconfig in terminal
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<don_jr__> makuseru if it pinged properly, try to ping an outside source, like www.google.com or something like that
<vbvb> don jr ok
<reagleBRKLN> i'm running feisty beta, writes to an external usb2 drive with ehci_hcd are horribly slow. ~2s to read 60MB, 50s to write
<don_jr__> vbvb and as jhutchins just pointed out, put the output of ifconfig in a pastebin and give us the addy to look at the output.
<vbvb> i will enter kubuntu and will tell you
<vbvb> please wait
<reagleBRKLN> why could that be?
<don_jr__> ok
<makuseru> don_jr__: what do i use as the IP to ping google?
<jhutchins> reagleBRKLN: Are they faster in Edgy?
<don_jr__> reagleBRKLN I don't know
<reagleBRKLN> jhutchins: yep
<don_jr__> makuseru ping -c4 www.google.com    just like that
<makuseru> oh ok
<reagleBRKLN> i switched to feisty this week, and had been doing pretty good, but when i backed up my data yesterrday... slow
<jhutchins> reagleBRKLN: You'll probably get more help in #ubuntu+1 for feisty, but please make sure there's a bugreport on it ASAP.
<mefisto__> anyone having slow performance in amarok 1.4.5?
<makuseru> don_jr__: unknown host google
<reagleBRKLN> jhutchins: thanks for channel
<reagleBRKLN> i'm running feisty beta, writes to an external usb2 drive with ehci_hcd are horribly slow. ~2s to read 60MB, 50s to write
<reagleBRKLN> oops
<jhutchins> makuseru: try 130.57.5.70
<don_jr__> makuseru okay, so the computer is connected to the network just can't get out on the internet through the router.  And you've double checked that the modem is online and running into the router properly?
<jhutchins> don_jr__: You have not established that, only that he does not have DNS.
<makuseru> jhutchins: destination host unreachable
<makuseru> don_jr__: yes
<jhutchins> Now you have established it.
<makuseru> jhutchins: established what
<don_jr__> jhutchins okay then.
<don_jr__> makuseru that you cannot get out of your local network
<jhutchins> don_jr__: May I point out that he is chatting here, so I'm betting the modem's working.
<udrescu> huge thanks dude...
<udrescu> it worked
<makuseru> jhutchins: ya, it works fine on my PC which is on the router
<don_jr__> jhutchins thanks....forgive my mind for not catching everything.....I'm just goin through what my mind comes up with next....
<udrescu> indeed ubuntu has the best community ever seen!!!
<makuseru> so what can i do to fix it/
<don_jr__> makuseru I'm lookin around, not sure right off the top of my head
<makuseru> don_jr__: thank you very much
<sdf_> don-jr:hi
<sdf_> i enter kubutu and i found the irc
<mefisto__> is anyone using amarok 1.4.5?
<dell190> how can i make my Windows Laptop work with my Linux Desktop
<sdf_> don jr
<don_jr__> sdf_ this is? vbvb?
<sdf_> you wait me
<sdf_> ya
<don_jr__> dell190 what do you mean 'work with'?
<sdf_> i m
<makuseru> dell190: samba
<sdf_> don jr
<sdf_> please
<dell190> Direct CAT5 Connection
<don_jr__> sdf_ if you are on irc in kubuntu then it is connected to the internet...what help do you need?
<makuseru> dell190: samba
<sdf_> when i use konquerro
<dell190> whats that?
<sdf_> give me error
<don_jr__> dell190 yes, use samba or some other ftp server/client type to transfer files
<don_jr__> sdf_ what does the error say?
<makuseru> !sambe @ dell190
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambe @ dell190 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> !samba @ dell190
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba @ dell190 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dell190> where do i get it?
<makuseru> since when does ubotu not know about samba
<makuseru> !Samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<makuseru> there we go
<sdf_> could not connect to host proxy           at port
<makuseru> don_jr__: any ideas on my situation?
<don_jr__> makuseru I'm still digging, havn't gave up yet
<makuseru> don_jr__: houray!
<emoXcore> spainsh???
<emoXcore> hey
<mefisto__> how do I downgrade software I've recently upgraded?
<emoXcore> help
<emoXcore> spanish
<don_jr__> makuseru you on fiesty or edgy?
<don_jr__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<makuseru> don_jr__: edgy
* don_jr__ nods
<sdf_> do jr:error?
<jhutchins> mefisto__: I think the howto has something about that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<don_jr__> sdf_ I'm not sure just yet, what irc client are you using??
<mefisto__> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> mefisto__: If nothing else, remove it and re-install the specific version.
<emoXcore> Hey!! helpme I want to change my softwarw
<sdf_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<sdf_> when i enter this web site
<sdf_> it  enter
<emoXcore> n,n ok
<emoXcore> thak's boy
<sdf_> and when i enter http://www.google.com
<don_jr__> jhutchins what is the file that holds the etho0 cinfigurations??
<sdf_> not enter
<sdf_> whey
<sdf_> ?
<xcodsterx> how do i get pop-ups to work? on mozilla firefox kubuntu
<emoXcore> n..n
<xcodsterx> liek i want them to show
<don_jr__> sdf_ it could be that google is down right now, and/or your network has it blocked?
<sdf_> i don t understand what do you mean?
<don_jr__> makuseru I have an idea, I'm just not sure where to find the file just yet.....once we can find it I'll have something else for you to check.
<makuseru> don_jr__: alright!
<don_jr__> sdf_ the google site may be down, or one of the routers yoru packets have to go through to get to it, or your local network may have it blocked.  Try another sight and see what happens
<sdf_>  ok
<xcodsterx> nvm i figured it out
<cosmo_> how do I install a tar.gz file?
<makuseru> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sdf_> http://www.altavista.com
<xcodsterx> would i beable to run msn on kubuntu
<don_jr__> makuseru pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<sdf_> whaeni enter this websit
<sdf_> don t enter
<makuseru> don_jr__: is it long?
<sdf_> and appear the same error
<makuseru> don_jr__: i dont wanna type out alot since i cant get anything off the laptop <<
<xcodsterx> can msn messneger run in kubuntu?
<makuseru> xcodsterx: use Gaim
<chijin> xcodsterx: try kopete, it has msn
<xcodsterx> its bad
<don_jr__> makuseru no it shouldn't be, you can just /query me and put it in there if you'd like, or do that and we can talk there about what I"m specifically looking for
<xcodsterx> no cam support
<chijin> makuseru: gaim would need gtk libraries and be a waste of resources..
<chijin> makuseru: it's a gnome app
<Underruner> run msn in wine
<makuseru> chijin: its better than kopete
<don_jr__> Darn it, anyone here upgraded from dapper to edgy manually through console?
<makuseru> i did
<xcodsterx> where do i get "wine"?
<mrigns> !ping
<nrg88> xcodsterx: how about kmess?
<ubotu> pong
<nrg88> it's a beautiful msn client for kde
<xcodsterx> i need something that will suprot camera
<xcodsterx> web cam*
<don_jr__> it's asking me to configure console-setup and there's a bunch of choices, I'm not sure which to choose....
<nrg88> hm
<nrg88> well, gaim doesn't support webcamera
<don_jr__> xcodsterx try kopete
<nrg88> neither do kmess
<nrg88> kopete does
<xcodsterx> i tried kopete but it wont let me view the other persons cam
<nrg88> which version of kopete are you using?
<sdf_> don jr:how can i do?
<sdf_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<sdf_> what is  https?
<xcodsterx> im not sure? what ver. i am using kubuntu 6.06 so it must be old?
<sdf_> in first of website
<xcodsterx> maybe
<nrg88> xcodsterx: yes, i think it's a bit old :|
<xcodsterx> lol where do i update or download a new ver?
<nrg88> the kopete developers have recently improved the msn webcam support for kopete i think
<xcodsterx> thats good
<xcodsterx> butwhere do i get it
<don_jr__> sdf_ http stands for hyper text transfer protocol, almost all websites use that unless it's ftp or something else.  that should automatically go in when you type in an address and hit enter.
<nrg88> guys, does xcodsterx need kde 3.5.6 in order to install kopete 0.12.4 ?
<xcodsterx> my other nickname was death_slayer but i updatded my kubuntu with adept and crashed so i had to reinstall it
<xcodsterx> whast kde3.5.6 i know its the desktop but why do i have to update it in order to use kopete?
<nrg88> i'm afraid kde 3.5.6 is not available on 6.06
<sdf_> don jr:it the first time to use kubuntu        can you give me website to download programms and songs
<sdf_> ?
<flavia> hi, are there other programs besides wengophone which I can use to connect to a wengophone account?
<xcodsterx> i think i know what's wrong with that guy not loading up google if he is using firefox or using a addin it sometimes blocks google.com i saw this on call for help
<xcodsterx> lol
<don_jr__> sdf_ that I can't do.  to find music you'll need a program like mule or limewire, as for programs, search adept for the ones you want
<sdf_> and how can i install any program in kubuntu
<mike1980> HI guys I am getting this error when starting proftpd " IPv6 getaddrinfo 'LAMP.phub.net.cable.rogers.com' error: Name or service not known
<don_jr__> what is the commnd to shut off ath0 and turn it back on?  something like ifno auth0?? please!
<nrg88> xcodsterx: can you please check what version of kde are you using?
<supernix> Well I changed all the dapper refs in the source.list to edgy and did the full upgrade using Adept so hope all goes well
<xcodsterx> how do i check?
<supernix> I use the ATI video card so I hope it does not fail to be recognized after the reboot and update
<xcodsterx> hwo do i check KDE?
<nrg88> well, in a KDE application, you click on Help and then About KDE
<xcodsterx> okay
<xcodsterx> 3.5.2
<xcodsterx> KDE 3.5.2
<don_jr__> sdf_ installing programs is easiest through adept or synaptic, other than that you can sometimes find .deb files that will install a lil easier, than the other alternative..compiling them yourself.
<nrg88> you might want to upgrade your kde version to 3.5.5: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<sdf_>  sorry i didn t understand any thing from your speech
<xcodsterx> nrg88: he i have kde 3.5.2
<xcodsterx> thanx
<terrestre> !spca55xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca55xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nrg88> yw
<sdf_> what about antivirus for kubuntu?
<nrg88> sdf_: for what?
<sdf_> i want antivirus program for kubuntu?
<sdf_> i want install anntivirus
<nrg88> i understand
<nonuda> what is the apt-get command to fix a broken packages?
<Cereza> I   dont know to use  kubuntuu?
<nrg88> i think clamav, it looks for windows viruses i think
<sdf_> i want program for runing the mp3 files
<don_jr__> sdf_ there's anot alot of virus' that hit linux..but I"m sure they've got something
<sdf_> mp3 files in kubuntu
<don_jr__> sdf_ kubuntu already has a couple things that run mp3's like Amorok
<apokryphos> sdf_: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Underruner> u should just reinstall windows
<xcodsterx> does anyone know where i can get wine?
<jhutchins> nonuda: apt-get -f install
<Dunkelschub> xcodsterx: sudo apt-get install wine
<nonuda> ok thanks
<don_jr__> xcodsterx www.winehq.org I believe
<jhutchins> !mp3 | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_jr__> Dunkelschub last time I tried that it gave me an older release than what's on the stie.
<jhutchins> don_jr__: codeweavers will always have a newer relese on their site.
<don_jr__> jhutchins right, so get the newer one eh?
<reagleBRKLN> ok, reported my external usb2 copy problem, appears to be the automount sync, which was not the default in edgy
<reagleBRKLN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104241
<dell190> How can i set up a network on kubuntu..
<reagleBRKLN> i know, if people weren't careful, they could loose data, but how do I set the default automount back to async in kubuntu?
<sdf_> do jr:amarok do t play mp3 file
<sdf_> ?????????
<michelyn> aii could someone please help me set up this file please
<xcodsterx> so wich one do i download for kubuntu 6.06? http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<michelyn> it is secondlife
<michelyn> but its a tar.bz2 file
<terrestre> Cereza: jaja hi
<jhutchins> don_jr__: You've seen the factoid about newer isn't always better.
<dell190> anyone???
<don_jr__> jhutchins if dhcp will not auto set and the static ip's and gateways only allow local network connection, how can you get out past the router? any ideas?
<jhutchins> sdf_: If you're not going to read what we send you we won't be able to help you.
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: have a look at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<don_jr__> jhutchins no it's not, but a coupleof the programs I tried to run on wine wouldn't run with the odler version that I got from synoptic, but will run with thenewer version from the site....so it's only my preference.
<michelyn> how do i install the tar.bz2 file for the secondlife program on kubuntu
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Possibly you need to set the route manually.
<sdf_> don jr:help please
<don_jr__> how so?
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Well, it's entirely up to you.  That's the great thing about linux.
<reagleBRKLN> fdoving: thanks, checking it out
<don_jr__> sdf_ Amorok won't play mp3's?
<jhutchins> !build | michael
<ubotu> michael: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> !build | michelyn
<ubotu> michelyn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jhutchins> Sometimes the bot's smarter about that...
<sdf_> how acn i download any file
<michelyn> well the thing is that the program is an alpha and linux is the only os that i could get on this laptop
<don_jr__> how wouldI go about manually setting the route?
<sdf_> and all files with extension rmp and gz
<michelyn> cause xp would not go
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: i belive the idea is to have async as the default. that might have changed.. i don't track those changes. but i recall it was discussed before edgy.
<don_jr__> sdf_ same as you would anywhere else, findit on the website and click download
<sdf_> what is it?
<michelyn> and seconlife doesnt support vista
<don_jr__> sdf_ rpm is for redhat, I don't know how to impliment them in kubuntu, and .gz files are compressed, similar to zip in windows
<reagleBRKLN> fdoving: async was causing people to loose data, so maybe they flipped it, now i have to figure otu how to flip it back
<kumamoto> don_jr__: still need help on the route thingie
<jhutchins> michelyn: So read the page about compiling software.  Untar the file and read the README.
<michelyn> how to untar
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: i belive the rationale for having async was that some flash devices simply were worn out way too fast.
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: with sync that is.
<don_jr__> kumamoto not me, but someone else I"m trying to help.  what I did to get mine runningdidin't work for them
<fdoving> !tar | michelyn
<ubotu> michelyn: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<michelyn> i have it in ark
<don_jr__> All I had to do was set the iface eth0 inet dhcp....before it ended in static, once I changed it to dhcp it worked fine...didn't work for this guy....
<sdf_> don jr: what are the extensions for the files that run in kubuntu?
<michelyn> but now what do i do
<don_jr__> sdf_ There arn't any specifically.  gz files are usually compressed source files you will have to manually compile and install, .deb files can be extracted and auto installed for the most part, it's best to just search in adept or synaptic for what you want and get it from there.
<kumamoto> sdf_: there are no specific file extensions for kubuntu (don't mind me answering that)
<fdoving> !software | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<don_jr__> jhutchins can you direct me to a site or channel that can help me to figure out how to manually route the network?
<fdoving> don_jr__: what's your network problem?
<terrestre> someone using a 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. webcam?
<terrestre> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kumamoto> don_jr__: route add default gw <IPADDR>
<don_jr__> fdoving well, it's not mine, it's makuseru's problem.  He's having trouble getting out.
<don_jr__> kumamoto his default gateway is correct, he has access to the local network, just no dhcp to get past the router
<terrestre> !easycam2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xcodsterx> how do i install wine i am add the respotories but it says there is an error with the apckages trhew adet?
<don_jr__> dsn
<jhutchins> don_jr__: I've seen someone trying to troubleshoot a similar issue, and they haven't resolved it.  Wireless is still unstable and unpredictible.
<xcodsterx> adept*
<superkirbyartist> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumamoto> is his router giving him dhcp offers
<xcodsterx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<don_jr__> jhutchins he's connected via cat5 cable, not wireless
<fdoving> don_jr__: if the default gateway is correct, and he can ping it, then everything should work, and it's all up to the router to handle the rest.
<don_jr__> kumamoto no, that's the error he got when he changed it from static to dhcp, no offers
<kumamoto> don_jr__: bad
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Pretty strange, could be flaky hardware, bad driver.
<kumamoto> if his internal network is setup as static it should remain static
<don_jr__> kumamoto so that's a problem with teh router.  The odd part is that his desktop can get on wired, but not the laptop.
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Could be he's got pppoe and needs to log in to get out.
<asaup> what can i use to mount a .img file
<kumamoto> laptop wireless?
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Could be the router doesn't do nat and he only gets one IP.
<don_jr__> kumamoto no he's hardwired with the laptop aswell
<kumamoto> asaup: use a image viewer
<don_jr__> jhutchins dind't think of that.....can test that though, shut down the desktop and static set the laptop IP to the desktops IP to find out couldn't ya?
<kumamoto> is the desktop static or dhcp
<don_jr__> kumamoto not sure, I'll check
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Hard to say, could be linked to the MAC, it's hard to know what a windows box is actually doing.
<asaup> kumamoto: i want something to mount .img not to view image files
<don_jr__> they are both kubuntu
<jhutchins> don_jr__: SOme cable modems will lock in the mac of the computer, they need to be reset.  Some systems actually log the mac centrally and you have to contact Customer Support to change PC's.
<sdf_> how can i install gz file?
<don_jr__> kumamoto I'm finding out if the desktop is static or dhcp now.
<kumamoto> asaup: again use an image viewer
<jhutchins> sdf_: Better to wait until you're a little more familiar with linux.
<kumamoto> that will 'mount' an .img file
<jhutchins> asaup: Helps to know what the file came from.
<kumamoto> sdf_: gz files are not install there are unzipped
<don_jr__> kumamoto the desktop is dhcp enabled
<don_jr__> not static
<asaup> its an iso file but the format is img
<kumamoto> ah
<asaup> you know what i mean its a backup of a cd
<kumamoto> damn
<jhutchins> sdf_: You will have better luck if you stick to packages that are available within ubuntu until you're more familiar.
<sdf_> how can i unzib it?
<jhutchins> !software | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<don_jr__> jhutchins, kumamoto, cable modem, with a dlink router....so the cable modem locking the mac may be it....not sure
<kumamoto> don_jr__: again static or dhcp
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Ok, the dlink router should be doing dhcp then, perhaps he should look at the router settings.  Perhaps the port is bad, he should try the known good port.  Perhaps he should try swapping cables.
<don_jr__> kumamoto what ya mean? the router or the modem??  his desktop, that runs kubuntu and is online just fine is dhcp, when the laptop was set from static to dhcp it won't work.
<x_link> Hi.
<x_link> Just installed Kubuntu 6.10, it worked this time.
<x_link> Can I not have KControl in my K Menu?
<kumamoto> the router is it provide dhcp or setup statically
<x_link> I don't want to use System Menu
<alberique> hi
<don_jr__> kumamoto it must provide dhcp if the desktop is using dhcp through it right now eh?
<kumamoto> yah
<mehdi> hey everybody
<don_jr__> he is changing ports and cables right now to see if it's an issue there.  then I'll step into the router settings next
<kumamoto> so if his /etc/network/interface has iface set to dhcp then have him run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubuntu> i use norton ghost 7 to make backups. i just backuped a linux ext3 partition . got pretty good. but when i tried to paste it on a linux partition. i every time get the error "read sector error" what can i do . please help.
<alberique> >
<dell190> can someone tell me if there is a network setup wizard in kubuntu?
<don_jr__> kumamoto I'll do that, we did and ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 but didn't restart the entire networking...we'll give it a shot next.
<kumamoto> dell190: there is one call knetworkmanager
<don_jr__> when he did the ifup eth0 it came back with no dhcpoffers
<michelyn> ok i have the tar untar and is on desktop
<dell190> kumamoto: where can i get that?
<kumamoto> apt-get
<michelyn> the read me says to run ./secondlife
<kumamoto> mamoto, cable modem, with a dlink router....so the cable modem locking the mac may be it....not sure
<reagleBRKLN> fdoving: once I edit preferences.fdi, do I have to restart hal or something?
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Ok, the dlink router should be doing dhcp then, perhaps he should look at the router settings.  Perhaps the port is bad, he should try the known good port.  Perhaps he should try swapping cables.
<michelyn> but under the run command it doesnt happen
* cemunal how can i play knights vs. my computer? (with computer option is inactive)
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Contact Norton tech support.
<kumamoto> don_jr__: is the router connected to a switch or directly to the laptop?
<don_jr__> jhutchins he is swapping cables and ports now, when he get's back we'll check it again and if no changes we'll try the networking restart.
<don_jr__> kumamoto driect
<kumamoto> could be asking the obvious here
<michelyn> how do i get this thing installed
<kumamoto> then u need a cross connect cable
<don_jr__> kumamoto I've never used a crossover cable to connect to a router....
<kumamoto> don_jr__: wait is one of those router/switch all in one?
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: yeah, it can't hurt to do that. note that it might bring down your network and similar. 'sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal restart'
<reagleBRKLN> ah, /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<don_jr__> kumamoto yes, all in one
<fdoving> yeah, you can restart the whole dbus, that will restart quite some more stuff though..
<ubuntu> jhutchins: no use. can you tell where to get the latest version of norton ghost?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: damn I am so used to my home mad router i forget others
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Wal-Mart?
<mel_kuki> hi all
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu, is there any repo I should add or something?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: check and make Sure that the dhcp server in the router is providing more than one IPADDR
<jhutchins> !software | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<x_link> jhutchins: I installed the oem way
<x_link> Does that matter?
<ubuntu> jhutchins: i think ghost 9
<inanimate> Adept keeps saying "A new version of Kubuntu is available. Click "Next" to upgrade." But 'next' is grayed out?
<superkirbyartist> How can I emulate a right mouse click?
<jhutchins> x_link: Don't know what that means, but no it shouldn't matter, kubuntu is kubuntu as far as I know.
<x_link> jhutchins: hehe ok thanks!
<anti_pop> how can i scan for bad sectors on my HD ?
<jhutchins> inanimate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<x_link> jhutchins: I'm pretty new with GNU/Linux, so sorry if I ask to much.
<don_jr__> kumamoto how do I check that? I can get to the setup page but where will it say what IP's it will give out?  And, there were 5 winblows boxes connected to it yesterday
<jhutchins> anti_pop: fsck, the equivalent of chkdsk.  You should probably read the man page for it first.
<mel_kuki> i do have a problem with the adept manager. version upgrade is not working with the upgrade wirzard. error : could not download the release announcements. internet connection is up and running. any ideas ?
<jhutchins> x_link: No problem.  Everybody starts somewhere.
<kumamoto> don_jr__: that I wouldn't know I haven't dealt with dlinks
<mel_kuki> no useful information in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ *.log
<ubuntu> jhutchins: what is wal mart?
<x_link> jhutchins: Yes =)
<x_link> hrmm
<inanimate> jhutchins: You mean just forget about Adept and run dist-upgrade?
<x_link> Doesn Kubuntu have VLC or Firestarter in it's repository?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: World's Largest discount store chain.
<anti_pop> jhutchins: is there a GUI for fsck availble ?
<kumamoto> x_link: yeah it has
<don_jr__> great konqueror wont' work on my desktop now....I'm going to have to start all over again......annoying
<conanm4> vlc is in the repos
<kumamoto> or u can get from vlc site
<x_link> kumamoto: apt-get install vlc or apt-get install firestarter doesn't work.
<jhutchins> inanimate: Work around it from the console, yes.
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  why did you gave the name to me
<conanm4> they might be turned off
<kumamoto> x_link: sudo apt-cache search vlc
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Norton Ghost is a commercial program.  You buy it.  You don't get free, volunteer support for it.
<conanm4> check in adept by going to manage repositories
<ubuntu> can any body tell how can i paste a .gho file image to my partition. i used norton ghost but its giving read sector error. do i have any other software choice?\
<x_link> kumamoto: I did that
<kumamoto> conanm4: it won't appear I had the same problem
<kumamoto> what u see
<jhutchins> anti_pop: No idea, besides which you'll want to be able to unmount the partition anyway.
<x_link> oem@sedde:~$ sudo apt-cache search vlc
<x_link> oem@sedde:~$
<kumamoto> x_link: also try sudo aptitude search vlc
<sdf_> i can t use adept to install programms  what do i do?
<jhutchins> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<x_link> oem@sedde:~$ sudo aptitude search vlc
<x_link> oem@sedde:~$
<pollyo> Hello
<x_link> kumamoto: It doesn't find anything at all.
<conanm4> so can you even open adept or does it give you an error?
<don_jr__> I can burn an iso with kubuntu right?
<mel_kuki> am i the only on with the problem "version upgrade error" -> fetchy. There is nothing to find in the www.
<sdf_> and how can i update          adept
<yuriy> don_jr__: yes, with k3b
<sdf_> ?????
<jhutchins> sdf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<pollyo> Does linux have an application like dvdshrink (for windows)?  I've tried some dvd programs but they do not appear to work as fast or as good as the windows program.
<don_jr__> Okay, I"m on firefox I try to download an ISO and it opens it in a new window instead of downloading, how can I fix this?
<x_link> Strange
<kumamoto> x_link: trying to find the repo
<georgeb> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<georgeb> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> pollyo: Yes, more than one (as with everything linux).
<pollyo> I've heard some reports that compiz and beryl may be working together to create a single application.
<jhutchins> There's k9copy, but there are others.
<x_link> kumamoto: I don't know where to look.
<jhutchins> polly: Beryl is a fork of compiz due to disagreements with Novell/SuSE developers.
<pollyo> jhutchins: I've tried k9copy and k3b and they appear to operate much slower.  Do you have any suggestions?
<superkirbyartist> How can I emulate a right click?
<reagleBRKLN> hrmmm... i editing my preferences.fdi but now i don't get an automount at all... maybe should reboot...?
<jhutchins> pollyo: Nope, haven't tried it personally, but you can look on sourceforge and freshmeat and google.
<pollyo> jhutchins: There have been some articles online stating that the two groups may work together and work out the differences.
<kumamoto> x_link: damn I know I edited some repos in the /etc/apt/sources.list and also add the repo from vlc.com
<georgeb> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<superkirbyartist> I have an iMac.  There is no way for me to do a right click.  Is there a keyboard shortcut?
<pollyo> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jhutchins> pollyo: There are some dramatic difference in speeds for various transcoders.  mplayer's usually an important part.
<don_jr__> why is it when I click to download a file it opens it in the browser instead of downloading?
<yuriy> don_jr__: umm.. save target as? it should be opening it with k3b..
<jhutchins> pollyo: tovid for remastering.
<kumamoto> x_link: can u find mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kumamoto> or libvlc0
<don_jr__> yuriy I tried that, right click only gives me save link as, not save target....
<x_link> kumamoto: hrmm. why can't I right click --> Create --> New folder ?
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Incorrect mime type on the webserver.
<x_link> I can do that on my second hdd, but not the hdd that I installed Kubuntu on.
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Save link as should save the target.
<yuriy> don_jr__: save link as is firefox speak for the same thing
<snook353> i made a fat32 partition, but ubuntu says it has a problem with fstar and mtab.  here's my fstab file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14455/
<snook353> *fstab
<don_jr__> okay, well I found anotehr mirror that is allowing me to download it properly
<x_link> kumamoto: No, it doesn't find mozilla-plugin-vlc either.
<x_link> I will switch back to my other distro, I can't find any of the programs that I like/use.
<jhutchins> snook353: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions will have useful information for you.
<snook353> thanks
<x_link> I will get 2 PIII computers next week, I will install Kubuntu 6.10 then again.
<terrestre> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pollyo> jhutchins: What is tovid?  A library or an application?
<don_jr__> I'm downloading edgy now, I goofed up trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy things are all goofed up now...heh
<jhutchins> polly: A collection of scripts verging on being an application.
<pollyo> jhutchins: Is that in the repos by default or should I look it up on google?
<jhutchins> !find tovid
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in edgy
<pollyo> jhutchins: I'll check adept I have feisty installed.
<pollyo> jhutchins: Thanks.  If I do not find it there then I'll google it.
<jhutchins> pollyo: Too bad, other distros have it, but it's good to run the SVN version anyway: http://tovid.wikia.com
<pollyo> jhutchins: Thanks for the link.
<jhutchins> pollyo: Also look in usenet newsgroups for discussions.
<reagleBRKLN> fdoving: rebooted, automount happens, but it's still sync, oh well...
<jhutchins> reagleBRKLN: Can you set that in fstab?
<reagleBRKLN> that assumes I know which sd{b,f,g} it ends up at, right?
<reagleBRKLN> can't do that
<jhutchins> Time to go bother the horses.
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: you can hack /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy... something then.
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: weird that the etc ones didn't override that.. though. i'm not 100% up2date on this.
<reagleBRKLN> well, i'll just remount it i suppose, and see what happens with the bug... if there is a change in feisty, its' a big one
<terrestre> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pollyo> Anyone know if a debian package for (k)ubuntu edgy will work fine on a feisty?
<luis_> ola
<don_jr__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kkerwin> Hmm. What viewer opens .docbook files.
<don_jr__> I'm updating from ubuntu dapper, from within the KDE konsole, will it update and install kubuntu from there or is it going to do gnome and kde alike?
<letynsoft> hi i have problem... i were updating when my PC fallen (electric fallen) and now i can't run any install / updates... can i fix it?
<kumamoto> did x_link disappear
<kumamoto> found vlc repo for him http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<letynsoft> which?
<letynsoft> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<don_jr__> and did you run that?
<letynsoft> ok... trying...
<jhutchins> !adeptfix | letynsoft
<ubotu> letynsoft: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<don_jr__> How can I remove gnome completely from my computer?  I installed with ubuntu and then I've installed KDE into it, how can I get rid of gnome now?
<letynsoft> ok thanks... i'll try
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Do a clean install of kubuntu?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: just a hunch sudo aptitude purge gnome
<letynsoft> ha.. it works now... really thanks a lot :)
<kumamoto> true could do a complete kubuntu install from scratch
<don_jr__> jhutchins I'm downloading kubuntu edgy now to do that with my desktop, but don't want to wipe and reinstall on my laptop if I can keep from it.
<don_jr__> Kumamoto I'll try that
<don_jr__> unable to lock the administration directory
<don_jr__> and could not get /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 process' temporarily unavailable
<don_jr__> gave me those 2 lines when I tried to sudo aptitude purge gnome
<Cereza> spanish
<emoXcore> spanish???
<don_jr__> !es
<emoXcore> hey?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emoXcore> oks
<malakoff> hi
<emoXcore> thanks you
<emoXcore> _
<don_jr__> de nada
<malakoff> I have now sound on my fresh kubuntu installation, but it worked from the livecd.
<raffytaffy> hdparm on my /dev/hdb ( cdrom ) gives me this  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<raffytaffy> ??
<malakoff> The configuration in the sound center is the same.
<raffytaffy> any idea as to what it means
<malakoff> What should I look for ?
<kumamoto> raffytaffy: got a cd int he cdrom
<malakoff> lsmod | grep sound returns soundcore
<raffytaffy> no cd in there
<raffytaffy> i turned dma on and IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)
<kumamoto> no cd to test hdparm with
<raffytaffy> to speed up my burns
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<raffytaffy> gotcha
<kumamoto> don't worry about the cdrom just watch for the actual drives
<malakoff> I don't understand because it worked from the livecd but not on the installed system. after a reboot it worked, and after another reboot it doesn't work anymore.
<malakoff> any hint ?
<Cosmo_> running commands through konsole I have got WoW running, is there a way I can set it up so that it does that using a icon or something so I don't have to manually do it every time?
<Cosmo_> [2007-04-07 17:00:02]  <Cosmo_> I'm fairly new to linux/kubuntu
<raffytaffy> my hdparm on hda works good
<Cosmo_> stupid copy and paste
<kumamoto> raffytaffy: there u go
<don_jr__> how can I purge gnome from my system, when I ran sudo aptitude purge gnome, I got these 2 lines :could not get /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 process' temporarily unavailable)  And unable to lock the administration directory.  How can I resolve this?
<raffytaffy> i did all this kumamoto to try and speed up when i burn a dvd /cd
<kumamoto> don_jr__: u got another application using dpkg
<raffytaffy> sounds like updater or synaptic is open
<raffytaffy> ^
<nonuda> yup close it
<kumamoto> true
<don_jr__> like what? what else could be accessing it?  all I have open is konqueror, konversation here and the shell I"m typing in
<raffytaffy> system monitor is a good place to check imo
<don_jr__> would this wallet thing or kopete be accessing it?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: ps auxw | grep dpkg
* kumamoto going for puffy puff
<don_jr__> kumamoto when I ran that command I got this return :don       6515  3.0  0.5   2880   796 pts/1    R+   17:03   0:00 grep dpkg
<raffytaffy> id of process
<don_jr__> how do I shut it off? that makes no sense to me the numbers there..
<erin> I am new to Kubuntu and I want to know how to add widgets
<don_jr__> gotta figure out how to shut that off I guess, still same error
* mehdi_ Bonnuit tt le monde 
<iain> hey folks I've got display problems on my Latitude D420 and have tried everything on the wiki page unter fixres
<iain> anyone got any ideas?
<raffytaffy> what kind of display problem
<iain> lol sorry my bad ;)
<iain> resolution is too low
<raffytaffy> have u added the right resolution to xorg.conf ?
<iain> researching it I was told 915resolution was the way to fix it
<|lostbyte|> whats the shortcut key to make a windows sticky ?
<raffytaffy> what is your current resolution ..and what do u want it to be
<terrestre> somebody with feisty?
<don_jr__> When I try to open konqueror it tells me it's malformated, how can I repair this?
<terrestre> jaja don_jr__
* kumamoto is back
<terrestre> i told you, that when im do that, was headeach
<iain> I'm currently on 1024x768 and the monitor's true native resolution is 1280 x 800
<iain> my specs are here: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/latit_d420?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&~section=specs
<eeanm> iain: does xrandr list the correct resolution?
<eeanm> (just run that command in konsole)
<raffytaffy> iain : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kumamoto> don_jr__: do u have adept running?
<raffytaffy> scroll down to screens
#kubuntu 2007-04-08
<raffytaffy> and add the correct resolution
<crazy_penguin> 'night to all! :)
<raffytaffy> restart xserver
<iain> nope xrandr doesn't list it :-/
<eeanm> raffytaffy: kwrite silly ;)
<don_jr__> kumamoto I did the ps auxw |grep dpkg and it gave me this :
<don_jr__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<don_jr__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<raffytaffy> eeanm: i have both kde and gnome ; im used to gedit. sorry:P
<iain> lol. Actually I prefer gedit ;)
<eeanm> iain: so yea, do what raffytaffy said
<iain> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is ;) - funny feeling I edited it before
<kumamoto> don_jr__: and no other application is using dpkg
<raffytaffy> make sure u save it:P
<don_jr__> oh, let me run it again
<raffytaffy> add it in this fashin "1280x800" "1024x768"
<iain> in the section monitor
<don_jr__> don       6539  0.0  0.2   1628   440 pts/1    R+   17:14   0:00 grep dpkg  That's what the grep command you gave me shows
<iain> it's there
<iain> twice
<raffytaffy> ill show u mines
<raffytaffy> one sec
<iain> 1280x800@60
<kumamoto> don_jr__: how many console u have opened?
<don_jr__> kumamoto only this one I"m using
<raffytaffy> iain http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14464
<nonuda> don_jr__, try restart the pc then open the console then run sudo apt-get
<don_jr__> kumamoto I'll shut it off and start a new one, see if that fixes
<raffytaffy> try it without the @60
<don_jr__> may have to restart, but gonna try not to before I"m done updating my other one, using this one to look at the instructions on a web page
<terrestre> i cant compile spca5xx
<kumamoto> don_jr__: that error message usually indicates that another application is using dpkg
<don_jr__> I'm almost done upgrading from dapper to edgy
<kumamoto> if u were upgrading that is why
<raffytaffy> lol!
<malakoff> No ideas for my sound problem ? :/
<jryhiggins> !fixade[t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixade[t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo_>  is there a way that you can set up a shortcut or something that will run terminal commands (for example running terminal commands to run WoW with wine)? I'm fairly new to linux/kubuntu so not sure if this can be done.
<jryhiggins> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<don_jr__> kumamoto I"m upgrading my desktop, using my laptop(which I'm on now and having trouble purging with) to look at the website that's telling me how to upgrade
<iain> hey raffy just for clarity I've posted up what that section in my conf file looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14465/
<kumamoto> jryhiggins: how u activate ubotu
<raffytaffy> ok let me see here iain
<raffytaffy> iain : can u try something please?
<raffytaffy> on line 28
<raffytaffy> modes "1280x800" and then the rest
<raffytaffy> without the @60 ok?
<don_jr__> Okay kumamoto that database is locked thing fixed it, I ran the purge and it came back with nothing removed, nothing changed...does that mean gnome no longer exists on my computer
<don_jr__> I do a locate gnome, and there's still alot of stuff there!
<iain> cool ;)...Think that's something to do with the refresh rate but i'll drop it ;) (I didn't add it myself it was like that afte the install!)
<vbvb> i can t install any file for kubuntu
<vbvb> help
<sdlnxgk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vbvb> i want the method
<terrestre> don_jr__: jajaja
<raffytaffy> iain i had similar problem ..once i took out the @60 it fixed itself
<Alonea> vbvb: like, when you install something with adept it fails?
<vbvb> how can i use adept
<vbvb> ?
<iain> about to restart X...so I'll drop offline for a few minutes. Thanks Raffy and I'll be back ;)
<raffytaffy> ok let me know how it went
<don_jr__> vbvb click the blue box, click on system click on adept, search for the program name you want, find it, click on it, select install, then click apply and it will install
<kumamoto> don_jr__: do u have apt-show
<sdlnxgk> can someone check this out and find out why these packages won't install??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14466/
<don_jr__> kumamoto not sure, let me try it
<don_jr__> command not found
<kumamoto> don_jr__: do u have adept installed yet?
<don_jr__> I have it on my laptop here that I"m trying to remove gnome from yes
<kumamoto> and adept can't remove it
<don_jr__> kumamoto havn't tried, not sure what to remove with it
<don_jr__> Yay, my desktop has the kubuntu startup splash!!! I did something right, so long as it starts up all the way! lol
<kumamoto> don_jr__: u r connected to your kubuntu desktop from your laptop
<scythefwd> has anyone gotten a zip 100 to work with kubuntu 6.06?
<don_jr__> kumamoto no, forget laptop for a bit now......desktop just got done upgrading from dapper to edgy now won't start up.  first splash screen popped up, bar went all the way across, then it booted me into a console
<scythefwd> don, did you try a start x?
<kumamoto> statx
<kumamoto> startx
<iain> Thank YOU Raffy!
<iain> that worked!
<iain> :-D
<raffytaffy> i knew it would lol
<iain> I'm sooo pleased
<don_jr__> scythefwd no I hav'nt, I try that now
<raffytaffy>  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<don_jr__> I do, sudo start x and it tells me start:unknown job: x
<iain> If we're ever in the same city I owe you a drink ;)
<iain> right now you'll have to settle for a large dose of cyberkudos
<raffytaffy> lol
<scythefwd> don, capital X, sorry bout that
<kumamoto> don_jr__: can u login from the console
<don_jr__> raffytaffy if I do that command it tells me kdm is already running
<raffytaffy> don_jr__ try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<terrestre> ctrl-alt-F7
<scythefwd> anyone still using a zip100
<terrestre> :)
<don_jr__> kumamoto yes I'm logged in.  scythefwd start: Unknown job: X
<kumamoto> shit forgot about gdm and kdm
<kumamoto> so startx won't work
<don_jr__> raffytaffy -bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<raffytaffy> u dont have gdm do u lol
<terrestre> don_jr__: you uninstall gdm, remember?
<raffytaffy> i keep forgeting
<kumamoto> don_jr__: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<don_jr__> kumamoto okay, I was doing this sudo start X"  then I did sudo, startx withou spaces and it gave me feed back
<don_jr__> say it's having trouble with my nvidia card again.....
<kumamoto> oh keep forgetting sudo
<kumamoto> did u install the nvidia driver
<terrestre> i cant compile spca5xx
<terrestre> :(
<don_jr__> say son of a buck.......I gotta figure out how to manually get the nvidia drivers agian from console......kumamoto I had them before I upgraded, han'vt reinstalled since upgrade.
<nonuda> hmm...nvidia
<kumamoto> terrestre: is a spca5xx a driver/module?
<raffytaffy> don_jr__ do u have the nvidia installer @ home folder?
<terrestre> yeah
<kumamoto> terrestre: modprobe
<terrestre> thats the wird thing
<terrestre> wird
<vbvb> how can update kubuntu?
<terrestre> weird
<don_jr__> raffytaffy I don't know, I installed it manually through console only using a program someone gave me that I don't remember now.......god I"m a dope today
<raffytaffy> its ok dude
<raffytaffy> if u can get the installer
<raffytaffy> i can tell u how to use it
<kumamoto> don_jr__: we all have those days
<fdoving> don_jr__: envy maybe?
<fdoving> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<nonuda> reconfigure your x use nv
<raffytaffy> i use the installer from nvidia website
<terrestre> kumamoto: i read spca5xx shoud be install but i did modprobe spca5xx andn dont find it
<don_jr__> raffytaffy  yes ENVY!! Thank you fdoving!! lol
<kumamoto> nvidia site has it and also kubuntu repos caould have them
<raffytaffy> i never used envy
<kumamoto> terrestre: lsmod
<nonuda> envy sometimes messing up my system
<raffytaffy> i use nvidia-linux-x86.....pkg1
<don_jr__> but someone told me how to do it from console only.  I don't know how to get it from console only, most of those sites assume you have X
<raffytaffy> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<kumamoto> don_jr__: raffytaffy method is console
<luapv> vbvb: try Adept Manager Manage Packages from the kde menu
<nonuda> do_jr__, reconfigue x server then choose nv driver, it make x start on your nvidia card
<don_jr__> clicked and opening, thank you
<terrestre> kumamoto: lsmod, what i have to find?
<don_jr__> raffytaffy if I download one of those files from my laptop how will I transfer it over to my desktop?
<terrestre> what do i have to find
<raffytaffy> can u burn it onto a disk"?
<raffytaffy> or use a mp3 player?
<kumamoto> terrestre: is it listed
<don_jr__> and which of those files do I need?? heh
<terrestre> spca5xx, nop
<raffytaffy> Linux IA32
<raffytaffy> unless u have 64bit
<kumamoto> terrestre: insmod /path/to/spca5xx
<kumamoto> terrestre: try that
<don_jr__> raffytaffy okay, I'll download that one, buthten how do I transfer it from my laptop to my desktop?
<terrestre> kumamoto:
<raffytaffy> don_jr__ do u have an mp3 player with a usb cable?
<lpane> hello. sorry to drop in the middle of the discution but I also would like to install nvidia driver insted of the nv I have installed now..
<terrestre> kumamoto: are you on edgy or feisty?
<kumamoto> don_jr__: make sure to add the nvida driver directive to xorg.conf it isn't done automatically
<don_jr__> raffytaffy no I don't have an mp3 player at all
<luapv> lpane: go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and select the driver appropriate for your system
<terrestre> dpkg reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<don_jr__> kumamoto I'll get to that when I can, gotta fix myself first! lol
<raffytaffy> good question...how can u transfer that driver over to laptop
<lpane>  am new to linux..  do I need to remove ou uninstall the nv driver before installing the nvidia?
<PhinnFort> lpane: please ignore the others;)
<PhinnFort> lpane: use "envy"
<PhinnFort> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<PhinnFort> !envy | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: please see above
<terrestre> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raffytaffy> don_jr__ : stupid question
<raffytaffy> do u have internet on the other puter?
<don_jr__> rffytaffy from the desktop that is console only, can I set up ftp where the file is and get into it from teh console only desktop?
<PhinnFort> lpane: it should automate everthing
<lpane> well..   I tried with Automatix but it failed to intall
<PhinnFort> lpane: try envy
<kumamoto> terrestre: edgy I suppose funny thing I don't pay attention to if it is feisty edgy dapper or any other crap
<raffytaffy> i was gona see if u can wget it somehow
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, i used ENVY and it worked great
<lpane> PhinnFort: did you use it?
<don_jr__> raffytaffy okay, the one I am on right now, and am downloading the file with is the laptop.  My desktop is the one needing the files.  both are online, the desktop is console only
<PhinnFort> lpane: i use the open source ATI Radeon driver, but everyone I know who has used it, had great success
<nonuda> envy is my last option..hehe
<raffytaffy> yes i know this
<lpane> ubotu: you recommend downloading from nvidia website?
<PhinnFort> lpane: ubotu is a bot
<sdlnxgk> lpane, you have to  kill kdm then alt F1 and run ENVY
<don_jr__> raffytaffy file is finished downloading.
<raffytaffy> i have an idea don
<etalli> how do I change konquerer to show me hidden files and folders?
<PhinnFort> lpane: and don't download the drivers from NVidia
<PhinnFort> directly
<kumamoto> Ati is kind of more straight forward than nvidia
<raffytaffy> try this command don_jr__
* don_jr__ listens to raffytaffy
<sdlnxgk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14466/  anyone look at this??
<raffytaffy> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run.
<raffytaffy> in the console
<PhinnFort> raffytaffy: wtf?
<lpane> phin: where do i get envy?
<raffytaffy> PhinnFort he needs the nvidia driver
<PhinnFort> raffytaffy: you shouldn't download the drivers from nvidia directly
<PhinnFort> lpane: did you see the link?
<etalli> how do I change konquerer to show me hidden files and folders?
<PhinnFort> !envy | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<nonuda> !envy | lpane
<kumamoto> etalli: view --> show hidden files
<don_jr__> raffytaffy no such file or directory was returned to me when I typed that in
<sdf_> i want compile c++program with kubuntu how?
<kumamoto> terrestre: got it working
<etalli> duh
<PhinnFort> !compile | sdf_
<don_jr__> will try once more incase I misstyped something
<ubotu> sdf_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kumamoto> PhinnFort: how do u get that ubotu thingie
<PhinnFort> lpane: download http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb and install it
<lpane> phin: the link from the bot?
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: it's a bot that reacts to commands which starts with !
<PhinnFort> lpane: yeah
<kumamoto> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kumamoto> nice
<don_jr__> raffytaffy no such file or directory returned....
<nonuda> yeah nice..
<lpane> phin: I download the link you sent me and run it? that's it?
<PhinnFort> lpane: you must install it
<Alonea> ok, my windows box on my other hdd on my laptop is completely borked. I can see the drive in linux, but when I try to copy a file from it, it completely crashes linux. Not even magical sys rq works.
<PhinnFort> lpane: right click -> ubuntu menu -> install package
<PhinnFort> or similar
<nonuda> don_jr__, wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<PhinnFort> lpane: on the file
<kumamoto> Alonea: don't know maybe it could be that it is 'read only'
<PhinnFort> nonuda: why?
<lpane> let me find this install package
<PhinnFort> lpane: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<nonuda> ain't don want to download it with console?
<emoXcore> roms in spanish?
<PhinnFort> direct link to the package
<emoXcore> spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishhhhhhhhhhhh??
<PhinnFort> !es | emoXcore
<ubotu> emoXcore: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<emoXcore> spanish?
<emoXcore> _
<lpane> emoXcore: que quieres saber?
<PhinnFort> !es | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Alonea> kumamoto: it was fine before...it started doing this after windows borked itself so bad I cant get into safe mode and the repair function is missing.
<etalli> I have messed up my KDE panel, how do I reset it to teh defaults
<lpane> phinn: i must confess i am a little afraid to install it..  do i need to remove my nv driver before?
<PhinnFort> lpane: the script will handle that automatically
<inanimate> Does anybody have any idea how to rip a DVD with K3b 1.0? I click on "Rip DVD" and it just opens up the folder with AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS...
<nonuda> lpane, no u don't
<lpane> phin:  ok.  5 min. bbs
<PhinnFort> lpane: and don't worry, you can have the free nvidia driver and the proprietary installed at the same time
<PhinnFort> inanimate: that's what's ripping is about, isn't it?
<PhinnFort> inanimate: you want to re-encode?
<PhinnFort> to xvid, maybe?
<kumamoto> Alonea: reboot it and run chkdsk
<PhinnFort> etalli: rm .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<kumamoto> inanimate: those are the dirs to use to burn a dvd in k3b
<inanimate> PhinnFort: Well with ripping being copying, I can't even get that far (there's no copy option). I could go the Konqueror route, but I thought ripping DVDs was a new feature of K3b. But yes, I would like to encode as well as copy
<etalli> PhinnFort, then log out and in, right?
<Alonea> kumamoto: I ran that on the cmd prompt off the win cd, and when I do the full it says there are errors, but I can't do the /f parameter on there. its not listed and doesn't work. I also can't expand the file off my disk to replace the one that it says is missing or corrupted. I get access denied.
<PhinnFort> etalli: yeah
<hansen> can anyone tell me what the /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/ directory is for and why I only see an nvidia.ko file in there right after installing the restricted modules package? Rebooting seems to clear that dir -- meaning that I have to reinstall the restricted modules pkg every time to be able to start X...
<PhinnFort> etalli: or killall kicker & kicker&
<don_jr__> nonuda got back a 404 file not found
<etalli> ok
<PhinnFort> hansen: i believe "volatile" means it's some kind of ramdisk
<kumamoto> Alonea: I am stumped too might considered calling MS and ask them what the dealio
<hansen> PhinnFort: I suspect something like that, but then someone is supposed to copy stuff there at startup
<josht> anyone care to help me with a little problem with alsa? I'm getting a sound delay (of about 1s)
<Alonea> kumamoto: my laptop ran out of its warranty last month...I am not paying 90 dollars to talk to a tech
<hansen> and appearantly that doesn't happen for  me
<PhinnFort> hansen: i suspect it should come from the initrd
<inanimate> kumamoto: All right. Well is there a dialogue to copy + encode?
<hansen> ic
<Alonea> kumamoto: I am figuring a format MIGHT work (otherwise hdd is borked permanently), but there is a file I really want off of there
<PhinnFort> hansen: make sure the initrd for the kernel you are running has been regenerated after you installed the restricted modules
<nonuda> envy will not work correctly if the nvidia is geforce4 mx 4000, it will download the latest version of the driver, and geforce4 can't work with the latest driver, that's what i got from installing nvidia driver
<hansen> so I'd have to rebuild the initrd to include the nvidia driver -- kind of strange requirement for a module that is not needed to boot the system
<nonuda> don_jr__, are u sure u r connected to the net?
<PhinnFort> hansen: well, I'm not really sure, since it sounds really strange
<PhinnFort> hansen: maybe file a bug
<don_jr__> nonuda I got it with the ftp site now, thank you very much
<nonuda> ahhh..
<nonuda> ok
<hansen> PhinnFort: ok, thanks. how do I create the initrd? (sorry for the stupid questions, I've sed suse for years and only recently "converted" to kubuntu)
<sdf_> what are the advantages of kubuntu?
<hansen> s/sed/used/
<sdlnxgk> anyone good with "apt-get" ??? please look at my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14466/
<PhinnFort> hansen: I have no idea, it's supposed to be regenerated by the post-processing package scripts, i believe
<sdf_> i mean     what are the differencies between kubuntu and windows?
<PhinnFort> !advantages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advantages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lpane> Phinn: dpkg: error processing envy (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  envy Press <enter> to exit...
<hansen> sdf_: that would be an apples and oranges comparison...
<PhinnFort> lpane: can you paste the whole output?
<lpane> phinn: looks like i dont have some dependencies
<PhinnFort> lpane: oh, ok, i see now
<PhinnFort> wait a sec
<lpane> can i install it from apt-get?
<sdf_> hansen:    what do you mean?
<PhinnFort> lpane: run sudo apt-get install -f
<sdlnxgk> sdf_, Kubuntu is free and is Awesome... WindBloze on the other hand is virus infected testing grounds
<lpane> phin: what is that do?
<PhinnFort> lpane: you know you can just write the first part of my nick and press "TAB" to auto-complete it?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> lpane: it should fix the depency problems
<lpane> PhinnFort: did not know.
<lpane> :-)
<PhinnFort> :D
<kumamoto> Alonea: have u tried mounting it manually via console
<hansen> sdf_: that windows it, well, windows and kubuntu is linux (unix-like). My reason for using linux is that it's unix-like and I come from a unix background. Other people might have different reasons
<PhinnFort> lpane: your message shows up in red when you type my whole nick
<hansen> s/it/is/
<PhinnFort> much easier to read
<emoXcore> spanish=
<lpane> PhinnFort: Ah... thats great. will try sudo apt-get install -f now
<emoXcore> #kubuntu-es
<PhinnFort> emoXcore: we know
<emoXcore> jejej
<emoXcore>  i cant speak englih -.-
<Alonea> kumamoto: no. It mounts it automatically when I start up kubuntu. I can try
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, take a look at this can't seem to get these packages install got this error message after doing update...
<sdf_> i want any programs for kubuntu for speed download?
<sdlnxgk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14466/
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: feisty?
<kumamoto> Alonea: is it mounted now?
<PhinnFort> sdf_: try KGet
<PhinnFort> sdf_: it should be installed by default
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, no i'm using Edgy
<nonuda> !KGet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: can you run "ls -l /usr/share/fonts" in a konsole?
<Alonea> kumamoto: no. I unmounted it because it was causing crashes if I looked at it for too long. So I unmounted to be on safe side.
<PhinnFort> !inf kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf kget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info kget | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<lpane> PhinnFort: i am runnig Dapper Drake... is that ok?
<kumamoto> try
<PhinnFort> lpane: i believe so
<kumamoto> Alonea: try mounting it and try mv or cp the file
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, what should it do when I run that??
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: what does it say?
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: it should give you a line back
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, it just goes to next line and displays >
<lpane> PhinnFort: it looks like it has installed ok
<Alonea> kumamoto: ok.
<lpane> PhinnFort: what's next?
<PhinnFort> lpane: find the program in the k-menu, i believe under "System"
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, wait I messed up let me try it again
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: try to run dpkg --configure -a
<sdf_> can i read yahoo messeage from kubuntu?
<lpane> PhinnFort: ok. there it was.
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: oh, ok
<PhinnFort> lpane: do you need further instructions?
<Alonea> kumamoto: er, how do I mount it? like mount /dev/hda ? (that didnt work)
<nonuda> lpane: u just can type envy -t in konsole
<PhinnFort> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PhinnFort> nonuda: that gives a textual UI
<PhinnFort> not pretty;)
<kumamoto> Alonea: it is ntfs right?
<Alonea> kumamoto: yes
<kumamoto> Alonea: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /
<hansen> nonuda: re geforce4 suggestion: my card is not a geforce4, but I _have_ actually had the newest drivers from nvidia.com installed. But my system broke after the last x.org package upgrade, so I thought it was better to back down a version and use the nvidia driver packages for kubuntu edgy (ie, the one in the restricted modules package)
<nonuda> PhinnFort: yup
<kumamoto> Alonea: sorry
<PhinnFort> hansen: that's a reason not to use the drivers directly from nvidia
<lpane> PhinnFort: dont think so. THANTS.
<kumamoto> Alonea: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mnt/pnt
<PhinnFort> lpane: you're welcome;)
<PhinnFort> (have a happy flight:)
<lpane> PhinnFort: ooops
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14475/
<hansen> I'm pretty sure I managed to remove all traces of the  newer nvidia.com package, but the problem with the missing nvidia.ko module remains
<lpane> install nvidia gave me an error popup without any text on it
<kumamoto> where xx is (a-z)(1-9)
<hansen> if I reinstall the restricted modules package, the file shows up and can be modprobe'd and then X works perfectly
<nonuda> hansen: it was because the installation didn't installed correctly
<Alonea> kumamoto: says /mnt/pnt does not exist
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lpane> PhinnFort: install nvidia gave me an error popup without any text on it
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort,  just tried that and still getting the same error message
<kumamoto> Alonea: /mnt/pnt isn't an actual dir you will have create one and mount it
<PhinnFort> lpane: what text?
<sdf_> now i download real player for linux and the file extension is bin
<pkundu> how do I install KDE in ubuntu
<sdf_> is this right?
<kumamoto> /mnt/pnt was reference
<pkundu> I use gnome but want to try kde
<PhinnFort> pkundu: kubuntu-desktop
<PhinnFort> pkundu: install that package
<nonuda> pkundu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pkundu> thank you
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: ls -l /usr/share/
<Alonea> kumamoto: oh, ok. I put it at /media where it usually goes
<lpane> PhinnFort: it opens a shell very quickly and then a small window apears with a error icon and a ok button.   no text at all
<kumamoto> Alonea: that is good
<PhinnFort> lpane: try running it in a konsole then
<PhinnFort> "envy -t"
<PhinnFort> sudo envy -t
<PhinnFort> i mean
<Alonea> kumamoto: how do I get to it? I do cd /media and it gives me permission denied and appending sudo does not work with cd
<lpane> PhinnFort: this is the end i suppose... :  ENVY ERROR: Your Operative System does not seem to be supported by Envy
<kumamoto> what are the permissions on /media
<PhinnFort> lpane: dapper?
<lpane> PhinnFort: yep
<PhinnFort> lpane: you might have to do it manually, or upgrade to edgy
<PhinnFort> !edgy | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<PhinnFort> !nvidia | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<terrestre> !gspca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hansen> !info initrd
<ubotu> Package initrd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alonea> kumamoto: its not user permissions..its root
<terrestre> spca5xx, not work any more, now we have to use gspca
<wolferine> will google earth work?
<wolferine> or is it just a wine app?
<lpane> PhinnFort: thanks. will see if upgrading is easy..
<PhinnFort> hansen: i suspect the proprietary driver installer messed something up
<nonuda> lpane: upgrading is taking much time coz its very big..hehe but it worth
<kumamoto> ok create another dir in your home dir say mkdir /home/<username>/media
<PhinnFort> lpane: there are several reasons to upgrade, like booting is much faster;)
<kumamoto> chown <username>:<username> /home/<username>/media
<hansen> PhinnFort: that's probably true, otoh the reason why I installed the nvidia supplied driver in the first place was that the kubuntu packaged one did not work right away either
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort,  what am I looking for in "ls -l /usr/share/"
<Alonea> kumamoto: ok, I tried opening up konqueror and going to my media and I can't even open it up anymore
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: the line with "font"
<PhinnFort> "fonts" i mean
<PhinnFort> the folder
<PhinnFort> that isn't getting scanned
<Alonea> kumamoto: Unable to enter file:///media. You do not have access rights to this location.
<sdlnxgk> hansen, had the same problem and used Envy and fixed all that Nvidia working great with 3d drivers :)
<pollyo> What is the room for general chitchat?
<hansen> PhinnFort: iirc I was not even offered the prop. nvidia driver during X setup, only the OSS "nv" driver that has to 3D etc
<kumamoto> Alonea: then cd then sudo umount /media then mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /home/<username>/media
<pollyo> Actually before I head over to it...
<kumamoto> Alonea: hope not too much information at the same time
<PhinnFort> hansen: that's because the binary/prop drivers aren't officially supported
<hansen> my card is an nvidia quadro fx 3500, maybe that hasn't been tested with kubuntu edgy...
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/76778
<pollyo> Do I have to take into account anything when I go look for a 750Gig hard drive for Kubuntu?
<oem> can someone tell me how to switch from the oem user?
<PhinnFort> pollyo: get as good as drive as possible;)
<PhinnFort> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pollyo> PhinnFort:What is considered a good drive?
<PhinnFort> pollyo: good speed, lots of cache, etc.
* PhinnFort is not a hardware guy;)
<lpane> PhinnFort: I ran: gksu "update-manager -c" but got erros maybe it does not upgrade from daper
<pollyo> Anyone have suggestions for USA based sites that sell harddrives?
<PhinnFort> lpane: that's for ubuntu, not kubuntu, afaik
<hansen> sdlnxgk: sounds interesting, so what did you do? Download from http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and run? Anything special I should be aware of?
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort, thanks reading bug report now..
<kumamoto> pollyo: tigerdirect
<kumamoto> pollyo: newegg.com
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: seems like it's not only you having that problem
<Alonea> kumamoto: I still get permission denied
<pollyo> Kumamoto: They have been around forever...
<lpane> PhinnFort: .. yeah..  u see i am new to this...
<Alonea> kumamoto: where ever I mount it, I get permission denied
<kumamoto> Alonea: permission errors from where
<pollyo> Kumaamoto: I remember purchasing something from them years ago... Atleast 10 years now...
<PhinnFort> lpane: so am I;)
<PhinnFort> Alonea: NTFS?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: use ntfs-3g
<Alonea> kumamoto: both cmd and konqueror
<sdf_> i download realplear for linux with extension bin           how can i install it?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I have that. just installed it
<sdlnxgk> hansen, yes downloaded it from that site and went to ctrl+alt+F1 into console and killed KDM and then installed via console and it worked great.... then come back and configure in KDE
<PhinnFort> Alonea: the default ntfs driver doesn't allow other than root to read by default
<PhinnFort> Alonea: then I don't think you're using it
<kumamoto> Alonea: crap forgot about ntfs-3g
<Alonea> PhinnFort: how do I make it work?
<PhinnFort> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sdf_> real player gold 10*
<kumamoto> must be tired as hell
<sdf_> help
<terrestre> i can use my webcam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 eeeeeh
<PhinnFort> lpane: do you want me to help you upgrade to edgy?
<PhinnFort> manually
<sdf_> it s the first time i use kubuntu
<kumamoto> terrestre: insmod work for u?
<sdf_> help please
<Alonea> PhinnFort:  i used these instructions to install it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I did the auto config..
<nonuda> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<PhinnFort> Alonea: what command do you use to mount?
<terrestre> kumamoto: no, theres no more spca5xx, to the new kernel its call gpsca
<PhinnFort> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Alonea> PhinnFort: what kumamoto said to do.
<kumamoto> ah
<PhinnFort> !info real-player
<ubotu> Package real-player does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: use modprobe rather than insmod, or?
<Alonea> PhinnFort:sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/alonea/media
<PhinnFort> Alonea: i believe you should replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<sdf_> ubotu:i didn t understand
<PhinnFort> Alonea: in that string
<kumamoto> PhinnFort: yeah modprobe didn't work at the time so insmod was the next viable
<nonuda> PhinnFort: is it safe to change a partition where kubuntu installed in it?
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: if modprobe doesn't work, you shouldn't use insmod
<kumamoto> modprobe -i <module> right?
<PhinnFort> nonuda: ?
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: i just modprobe <module>
<kumamoto> PhinnFort: why not
<Alonea> PhinnFort:  WARNING: Deficient FUSE kernel module detected...
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: if it won't modprobe, check dmesg | tail
<lpane> PhinnFort: i was looking yous links and goggling around..  i looks like the best thisg for me to do is install the ubuntu-desktop first right?
<sdf_> how can i install      real player ???????
<PhinnFort> kumamoto: modprobe is safer
<PhinnFort> lpane: yes
<nonuda> PhinnFort: i want to resize my kubuntu partition
<PhinnFort> Alonea: just a warning;)
<kumamoto> PhinnFort: ah am kind a go getter
<PhinnFort> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> !realplayer | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: please see above
<PhinnFort> lpane: yes
<lpane> PhinnFort: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<sdf_> real player .bin
<kumamoto> sdf_: look for helix
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ok, will try to copy files out again. If I dissapear its because linux crashed agian
<PhinnFort> lpane:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<sdf_> what is helix?/
<PhinnFort> Alonea: the normal ntfs driver tends to crash stuff;)
<PhinnFort> sdf_: it's the free realplayer
<lpane> PhinnFort: hmm..  that looks like its gonna be faster..
<kumamoto> what is the difference between this edgy and feisty
<PhinnFort> sdf_: don't use it if you don't have to
<PhinnFort> lpane: afterwards:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PhinnFort> !feisty | kumamoto
<ubotu> kumamoto: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<lpane> PhinnFort: it looks like its allready installed
<PhinnFort> lpane: it should be
<lpane> PhinnFort:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PhinnFort> lpane: we're currently just making sure everything is sane before we upgrade
<PhinnFort> lpane: this does some of the hardwork:  sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonuda> PhinnFort: guess u can't understand my quuestion.. (bad english)
<lpane> PhinnFort: wait: this first? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PhinnFort> nonuda: are you running ubuntu from the harddisk
<lpane> PhinnFort: cause i did that allready in the past weeks
<PhinnFort> lpane: yeah, wait until it's finished
<chemicalvamp> wireless insnt sane, neither are alot or wired networks
<lpane> PhinnFort: ok.  going for sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<PhinnFort> lpane: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list afterwards?
<lpane> PhinnFort: AHHH...  i understand what this command is going to o!
<terrestre> kumamoto: to me the first difference its, openoffice 2.2 and my webcam not freezing the kernel, im on feisty
<PhinnFort> lpane: good;)
<lpane> PhinnFort: it replaces dapper by edgy!
<PhinnFort> yes;)
<nonuda> PhinnFort: i running kubuntu from the hdd, i create 3 partition, 10 gb for winblodze, 5 gb for kubuntu and 5 gb is empty fat32
<lpane> PhinnFort: DON
<kumamoto> terrestre: model of webcam
<lpane> PhinnFort: done
<PhinnFort> lpane: can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zenekk> czesc
<zenekk> :)
<zenekk> :*
<PhinnFort> nonuda: you shouldn't touch the partition you're running ubuntu from
<PhinnFort> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<lpane> PhinnFort: its pretty large..   won i get banned? waht about the linebreaks?
<PhinnFort> !paste | lpane
<ubotu> lpane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> capisce?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<nonuda> PhinnFort: ahhh...damn, btw why? coz i'm running out space
<PhinnFort> nonuda: use the livecd
<PhinnFort> nonuda: resize from there
<zenekk> helo I'm looking for yung women younger than 20
<zenekk> for sexual purposes
<PhinnFort> zenekk: me too
<zenekk> ad?
<lpane> PhinnFort: i did it but th page shows me a dirrctory listing..
<zenekk> and*
<nonuda> ah i see, but i got no cdrom, maybe i can run from winblodze..
<PhinnFort> lpane: use rafb.net/paste then
<PhinnFort> my favourite
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> nonuda: you can download the gparted livecd
<PhinnFort> very small
<zenekk> you better delete kubuntu and install vista
<zenekk> its muuch better system
<nonuda> PhinnFort: link? please
<PhinnFort> http://rafb.net/paste
<Alonea> it crashed again PhinnFort
<lpane> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/tJqfu278.html
<PhinnFort> Alonea: :S
<zenekk> vista wouldn't crash
<kumamoto> lmao
<PhinnFort> zenekk: rotfl
<PhinnFort> it did for me
<Alonea> PhinnFort: what it does, it starts to copy the file, says "stalled" and then it completely locks up. I am so suprised that magical sys rq doesn't even work
<PhinnFort> and then it tried to kill my cat
<lpane> PhinnFort: that a very cool service for pasting!
<PhinnFort> lpane: i know;)
<zenekk> vista pasts much better
<Alonea> yup..and vista died on me too. Of course every system I have ever had has died on me.
<PhinnFort> zenekk: vista is the reason it's crashing (ntfs)
<PhinnFort> Alonea: do you have to use ntfs?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<zenekk> I don't believe it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@aapx126.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nonuda> gtg...bye guys
<PhinnFort> thanks
<specialbuddy> how do I upgrade to feisty?
<PhinnFort> specialbuddy: see the topic
<nalioth> !upgrade | specialbuddy
<ubotu> specialbuddy: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<PhinnFort> specialbuddy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Alonea> PhinnFort: well, the drive is my borked windows system...its media center (xp pro) and it randomly died...
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I am suspecting the drive is dead, or half dead anyways.
<PhinnFort> Alonea: could be the partition is dead
<kumamoto> Alonea: how important is this file
<PhinnFort> Alonea: can you paste dmesg?
<PhinnFort> maybe the kernel is screaming in pain
<Alonea> PhinnFort: it was saying on startup earlier some buffer i/o errors
<PhinnFort> Alonea: dying disk, then probably
<lpane> PhinnFort: did u get my sources.list?
<kumamoto> yup dead disk
<PhinnFort> Alonea: if there's a file that you need, though, there's some file rescuing tools available
<PhinnFort> lpane: i give it a clean bill of health
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> lpane: continue
<PhinnFort> lpane:   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ok. thats nice. do they involve putting my hd elsewhere? because its not possible...laptop.
<PhinnFort> Alonea: i don't know if those tools work with NTFS, though
<PhinnFort> Alonea: they run from livecd's
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ah. ok. well, I can hope.
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I also have a thumbdrive if that helps any
<lpane> PhinnFort: hehe ok.  that other command is going to do the upgrade?
<PhinnFort> lpane: that last command is doing the actualy upgrade
<lpane> PhinnFort: I read that using apt-get to upgrade is not recommended. is that command the same of apt-get?
<PhinnFort> lpane: it is not recommended, but it's the only way afaik in Kubuntu
<lpane> PhinnFort: is aptidute == apt-get ?
<PhinnFort> lpane: and with me you are safe
<PhinnFort> lpane: almost
<PhinnFort> lpane: the Debian people (who made both) recommends aptitude over apt-get
<lpane> PhinnFort: ... ok  then.. lets go..
<PhinnFort> Alonea: if everything is lost, you could buy the recovery tool from grc.com
<PhinnFort> it does wonders, afaik
<PhinnFort> spinrite
<truent> hmm.. firefox.. xchat.. nothing works in kubuntu.. but gnome is fine..
<truent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14485/    for error message
<PhinnFort> truent: use Konqueror and Konversation;)
<lpane> PhinnFort: its  working...  if i have any problem i'll scream for u..
<levent> Hey guys
<truent> hah
<PhinnFort> truent: that's not error messages
<PhinnFort> lpane: i'll probably go to bed soon
<PhinnFort> lpane: but feel free to /msg PhinnFort <message>
<Levo_75> Again hey guys
<PhinnFort> i'll see them in the morning
<PhinnFort> !hi | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lpane> PhinnFort:  Leave the following dependencies unresolved: libnotify1 recommends notification-daemon Score is -1221
<Alonea> PhinnFort: is there anything free I could use? of the file that I need, I think I have an older copy, though it will take me a couple days to get back to where it was....
<Cosmo_>  is there a way that you can set up a shortcut or something that will run terminal commands (for example running terminal commands to run WoW with wine)? I'm fairly new to linux/kubuntu so not sure if this can be done.
<truent> thats what come sup when i try to run anything not kde.. or something like that.. infact that error message is from trying to run kate
<Levo_75> Adept isn't starting for me
<Levo_75> :(
<PhinnFort> Alonea: i'm trying to remember the name...
<PhinnFort> Alonea: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<lpane> PhinnFort: were r u from?
<PhinnFort> lpane: norway
<truent> how do i get rid of everything kde and reinstall? i tried kubuntu-desktop.. but it doesnt uninstall everything kde related by any means
<artabrahao> how change dns server in console?
<PhinnFort> you?
<Levo_75> #  (Windows 95 and later)
<Levo_75> # Microsoft Windows: 3.62 (Windows 3.x)
<PhinnFort> artabrahao: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lpane> PhinnFort: ow.. hehe thats far..   got my last mesg:  Leave the following dependencies unresolved: libnotify1 recommends notification-daemon Score is -1221
<lpane> PhinnFort: Brasil
<Levo_75> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Levo_75> Wtf?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: yup..I still have the older file on my linux..thank kami I didn't delete it after I copied it all over to windows..
<PhinnFort> lpane: :D
<Alonea> PhinnFort: Is there a way I can tell for sure its dead?
<PhinnFort> lpane: can you paste the whole output?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: http://servers.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/21/1558230&from=rss
<PhinnFort> Alonea: beats me...
<PhinnFort> Alonea: could try mounting it from a livecd that knows ntfs well
<pollyo> Anyone know if there is a difference between serial ata-300 or sata-300 when they advertise hard drives?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: what format is the file?
<pollyo> Do they have a hardware chat on irc?
<Levo_75> serial ata is sata...
<PhinnFort> try #hardware
<PhinnFort> pollyo: sata is another interface
<artabrahao> <PhinnFort> tks, but as root is permission denied
<PhinnFort> cables and stuff
<pollyo> Levo_75: Ok.  So they just advertise them differently
<PhinnFort> artabrahao: try running "sudo nano ..."
<Levo_75> Jep
<pollyo> PhinnFort: sata is different from serial ata?
<PhinnFort> no
* PhinnFort read wrong
<PhinnFort> Alonea: PhotoRec, from that same page as I posted, can recover word docs
<Levo_75> Sata is short for serial ata
<Levo_75> Amirite?
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Ok.  I do have a sata in my dell.
<lpane> PhinnFort: Leave the following dependencies unresolved: <br>libnotify1 recommends notification-daemon <br>Score is -1221 <br> Accept this solution?
<don_jr__> kumamoto you still there?
<PhinnFort> lpane: but the whole output, from prompt to prompt
<PhinnFort> into the pastebin
<PhinnFort> Alonea: all supported formats: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<Alonea> PhinnFort: its not a word..its a game save..^^;;; many many hours spent on the thing. there is also a couple program files, but if I have to, I can redownload them
<PhinnFort> heh
<Alonea> PhinnFort: Oblivion is my crack...
<PhinnFort> that might be a tough one
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Alonea> that test disk looks like it might work...
<PhinnFort> Alonea: you could maybe try a bart pe
<PhinnFort> or whatever they call them
<PhinnFort> Alonea: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<don_jr__> I have installed the nvidia drivers for my card and have tried to reconfigure-xserver, that hasn't fixed it yet.  the install said soemthing about altering xorg.conf manually, can anyone help me with this?
<PhinnFort> don_jr__: tried envy?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, try running nvidia-xconfig
<don_jr__> I was told envy a)wont' work well with edgy and b)screws stuff up...at this point I'll do almost anything just to get my darn computer to startx! lol
<PhinnFort> don_jr__: do as the hitman told you
<PhinnFort> :D
<lpane> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/9Pj64411.html
<PhinnFort> thanks
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly nvidis-xconfig: command not found
<wolferine> will google earth work in *buntu?
<lpane> PhinnFort: it's giant
<don_jr__> nvidia-config I typed it right on the command box! lol
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, how did you install the drivers?
<don_jr__> used an install from teh invidia site
<PhinnFort> lpane: something is wrong
<lpane> PhinnFort: :-(
<lpane> PhinnFort: waht?
<don_jr__> it told me something about altering the xorg.conf file manually when I was done, but it didin't say what to alter it too
<PhinnFort> lpane: but go ahead
<PhinnFort> lpane: afterwards, install kubuntu-desktop again
<lpane> PhinnFort: I answer Y then?
<PhinnFort> lpane: yes
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, the nvidia site should have the nvidia-xconfig util for download
<PhinnFort> aptitude should thread nicely and don't break anything
<Levo_75> Guys i broke adept
<Levo_75> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Levo_75> It sais this
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, actually, i reccomend apt-get nvidia-glx, works better w/ buntu
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: have you tried "apt-get update"?
<Levo_75> Where?
<don_jr__> I'll try that
<Levo_75> I typed it in console
<hitmanWilly> same drivers, different packaging
<Levo_75> *konsole
<Levo_75> I use kubuntu dapper drake
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: what happened?
<Levo_75> I dunno
<Levo_75> I added a repository
<Levo_75> Then i clicked update
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: type it in a konsole
<Levo_75> Some random stuff happened
<PhinnFort> and try opening it again
<Levo_75> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Levo_75> Same shit comes up
<Levo_75> :'(
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I have the nvidia-glx now what's next?
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: remove that darn repo, and apt-get update again
<PhinnFort> :D
<lpane> PhinnFort: it going to download 495MB..
<Levo_75> Where do i type this?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, run nvidia-xconfig
<PhinnFort> lpane: fun...;)
<lpane> PhinnFort: lets exercise patioence
<Levo_75> In konsole?
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: in a console
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, it should have come with the package
<Levo_75> Systeem>konsole?
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: hm?
<artabrahao> <PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: yes
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ok, test disk is working its magic...waiting to see if it copies..and dear gods it said all this stuff was wrong with that drive.
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: ?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: doesn't sound too good
<Levo_75> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Levo_75>   Major opcode:  144
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: ignore it
<Levo_75>   Minor opcode:  3
<Levo_75>   Resource id:  0x0
<Levo_75> Failed to open device
<Levo_75> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Alonea> PhinnFort: nope, but it is currently copying those files.
<Levo_75>   Major opcode:  144
<Levo_75>   Minor opcode:  3
<jhutchins> Levo_75: That't the support for the Wacom tablets (what, doesn't everybody have one?).
<Levo_75>   Resource id:  0x0
<Levo_75> Failed to open device
<Levo_75> It said this
<Levo_75> ok
<Levo_75> Now apt-get update
<Tm_T> Levo_75: stop flooding
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: nothing anymore :)
<jhutchins> Levo_75: Those errors are from something your computer doesn't have.
<Alonea> PhinnFort: and if it does that, I will be a happy camper and windows can rot.
<don_jr__> that dind't help, same errors, no devices detected
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Levo_75> E: Misvormde regel 1 in bronlijst /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Levo_75> Sorry for the flood :(
<Tm_T> !paste | Levo_75
<ubotu> Levo_75: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Levo_75> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list~: Permission denied
<Levo_75> ?
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<PhinnFort> copy the content into a pastebin
<PhinnFort> like rafb.net/paste
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<lpane> PhinnFort: is this upgrade downloading every program that i have installed now for the new upgraded version?
<PhinnFort> lpane: that's the point, yes
<tulio__> what is a good pdf viewer?
<sdf_> any one see high tension film?????????/
<Levo_75> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14487/
<don_jr__> nope, would have to type it in manually...can't get to the web page to paste it from the desktop, X won't start at all have to do it all from console
<Tm_T> sdf_: one guestionmark should be enough
<jhutchins> tulio__: I like xpdf better than kpdf
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: nonono;) copy from the text editor window that opens
<Levo_75> That never happened
<blanky> my kate used to automatically upload changes to remote files when I CTRL+S'd, it doesn't anymore, anyone know why or how to solve this?
<tulio__> jhutchins: have you tried gpdf?
<PhinnFort> okular owns
<jhutchins> don_jr__: lynx - text-based browser.
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ok open it up and look for a line like Driver "nv" or "nvidia"
<don_jr__> driver says nvidia, I'm looking at it now
<lpane> PhinnFort: ok..  another question: can i use aptitude over apt-get allways? when i see a how-to telling apt-get I just replace it for aptitude?
<PhinnFort> lpane: yes
<sdf_> tmt t:what do you mean??
<PhinnFort> lpane: in fact, the Debian people say you *should*
<lpane> PhinnFort: very good to know. thanks
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ok, thats right
<lpane> PhinnFort: I will
<Levo_75> I fail at linux :(
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: didn't a text editor window pop up?
<Levo_75> No
<don_jr__> when I try to startx I get (EE) No devices detected.
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: sure?
<Levo_75> Should i reinstall?
<Levo_75> PhinnFort i'm really really sure
<bigdad1e> hey how do i sync my tmobile mda with kpilot or kandy?
<sdf_> how can i resize the desktop   ?????/
<PhinnFort> Levo_75: just replace your sources.list
<PhinnFort> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sdf_> as winxp
<hitmanWilly> ok, i remember i had this problem once, lemme think
<PhinnFort> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> !easusources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easusources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdf_> from properties and setting
<Tm_T> sdf_: I still wonder why you need to write multiple questionmarks
<jhutchins> n'mind
<sdf_> are you annoy from me?????????
<bigdad1e> jhutchins: do you know how to sync phones?
<Tm_T> sdf_: yes, I'm very annoyed
<sdf_> sorry
<Ubuntulator> morning all
<Tm_T> sdf_: no problemo, just keep it nice and clean ;)
<Ubuntulator> happy choc fest and all that
<bigdad1e> does anyone know how to sync my tmobile mda?
<sdf_> ok
* Tm_T is extracrumpy today
<Tm_T> or whatever
<sdf_> i m very happy because you forgive me
<sdf_> thank you
<PhinnFort> grumpy
<bigdad1e> does anyone know how to sync my tmobile mda?
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: thanks
<artabrahao> how is possible do not log in kde and go to console?
<PhinnFort> :D
<jhutchins> sdf_: Your latitude is approximately 30.05, your longitude 31.25
<PhinnFort> bigdad1e: maybe with KPilot?
<Tm_T> bigdad1e: repeating isn't helping you ;)
<bigdad1e> i know
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Nope, sorry.
<bigdad1e> kpilot cant find it
<Ubuntulator> anyone know of a good gui for samba that covers both the server and client
<sdf_> i don t understand
<PhinnFort> !info kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1887 kB, installed size 4348 kB
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: First you need to know what the hardware is - tmobile is the carrier, means nothing.
<bigdad1e> thats just for palm pilots
<PhinnFort> not just
<PhinnFort> for pdas, i think
<PhinnFort> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 799 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<bigdad1e> i have windows 2.0.3.5 something close to that
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: then Alt-F2, gg: <hardware> sync kontact
<jhutchins> sdf_: We know.
<bigdad1e> now what?
<sdf_> i don t know
<sdf_> be clear
<stefan__> maybe try this for syncing: http://www.sjoerdmulder.nl/wordpress/?p=4
<PF-Away> lpane: i'm going to sleep now
<stefan__> its imo the easiest way to sync windows mobile devices with ubuntu
<eilker> i need vulnerability scanner...i didnt like nessus, do i have more options ?
<sdlnxgk> PF-Away, thanks for the help with the fonts that bug fix site did the trick !!!
<jhutchins> eilker: nmap
<jhutchins> eilker: saint
<eilker> jhutchins: nmap is so base, what i need it , give the url, and software will check , do u understand me ?
<jhutchins> eilker: http://sectools.org/web-scanners.html
<eilker> jhutchins: thanx
<eilker> !nikto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nikto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> why won't apt upgrade to feisty?
<chemicalvamp> sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-core.. is not correct.. how do you reinstall or re-configure rather)
<lpane> PF-Away: ok. thaks!
<jhutchins> !fixres | chemicalvamp
<ubotu> chemicalvamp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeeJunFan> chemicalvamp: dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> chemicalvamp: sudo ...
<chemicalvamp> tyvm, i'll try it
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: It will, but it would be better to test the upgrade tool, as it does a better job of replacing old systems with new.
<eilker> !SEO > eilker
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: dist-upgrade will mostly just try to replace existing packages with new versions.  If there's been a change in what packages handle a certain task, it's harder for apt to handle the switch.
<eilker> !Seo > eilker
<eilker> !seo > eilker
<jhutchins> eilker: try /msg ubotu find seo
<jhutchins> eilker: or info seo
<terrestre> info seo
<terrestre> !info seo
<ubotu> Package seo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jhutchins> Sometimes it helps to !find first.
<terrestre> !find me
<ubotu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, bluez-passkey-gnome, comerr-dev (and 1394 others)
<jhutchins> !info nikto | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: nikto: web server security scanner. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.35-1 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 868 kB
<eilker> thank you
<wubrgamer> .
<terrestre> ubuntu bip bip
<terrestre> kubuntu bip bip
<specialbuddy> jhutchins, so what should I do?
<qbert> how can i get programs executed on start up ?
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: Check out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<specialbuddy> that's what I'm doing right now
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: Is it not working?
<specialbuddy> I haven't had anything come up yet
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: That's why they call it Beta Testing.
<qbert> how come my /etc/profile isnt getting read on startup ?
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: There's a link on the page to report problems, and you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1.
<specialbuddy> It says, "After updating the archive it should offer to upgrade kubuntu
<ajmorris_> i can't run kxdocker : DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-10447' to 'kxdocker'
<ajmorris_> ERROR: Communication problem with kxdocker, it probably crashed.
<ajmorris_> any ideas?
<jhutchins> specialbuddy: Don't tell me, tell someone in the feisty support channel.
<specialbuddy> ok
<ajmorris_> is there a way to add kxdocker to dcop?
<eilker> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eilker> !nis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adabec> exit
<adabec> leaving
<kristjan_> is where a way to install kubuntu feisty without burning iso?
<Shiggs> hi all
<Shiggs> I have a question
<Shiggs> is anyone awake?
<Shiggs> bill_k: can you help me?
<Shiggs> nightsky: you too
<lpane> Shiggs: hi
<Shiggs> yo
<TERRESEIRJEIRJE> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shiggs> ok so my question is: how do I set ny kubuntu system when running under console login to an internet time server?
<nightsky> we can always try... what is your major malfunction
<Shiggs> my*
<Shiggs> I'm running a p2p server and it has time stamps, but they're wrong
<lpane> Shiggs: sorry..  dont know
<Shiggs> NS?
* nightsky is thinking
<Shiggs> kk lol
<Ubuntulator> anyone know of a good gui for samba that covers both the server and client
<Ubuntulator> ?
<artabrahao> how is possible do not log in kde and go to console?
<nightsky> lets see
<nightsky> Shiggs this may help: http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/316
<bill_k> Shiggs: are you using network time?  right time zone set up?
<Shiggs> how would I check that?
<nightsky> arta, ctrl+alt+f1
<Shiggs> it's a p2 233 lol
<nightsky> so you have no gui installed
<Shiggs> I have it installed actually
<nightsky> the commands listed on that page are:
<Shiggs> but it runs slow and it seems to freeze up when I have Z running
<Shiggs> X*
<bill_k> you may want to try xubuntu
<nightsky> "/usr/bin/rdate -s time.nist.gov"
<nightsky> "/sbin/hwclock --systohc"
<Shiggs> ahhh awesome
<Shiggs> thanks
<chemicalvamp> where are amule downloaded files located/
<lpane> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<nightsky> hope it helps
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: You got feisty workin?
<pollyo> chemicalvamp: or did I get you mixed up with someone else?
<tulio__> chemicalvamp: i think its <YOUR_HOME>/.aMule
<artabrahao> When the server start it goes directly to the kde, and I dont want to log and go to console, how is it possible?
<Underruner> how about finding what kernal version a person has
<don_jr__> Can anoyone explain to me how to get envy downloaded and installed through console only?
<nightsky> when you start kubuntu you should see your login screen, at that point press ctrl+alt+f1 thru f6 to get a non-gui login
<bill_k> Underruner: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/27/how-to-find-your-ubuntu-or-kernel-version/
<Underruner> thx
<bill_k> yup
<emoXcore> windos xp is good
<emoXcore> ...
<[RIP] d3jake> Can I assume that somebody here can help me installing Wine?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<wolferine> [RIP] d3jak install it?
<wolferine> or use it
<[RIP] d3jake> install
<don_jr__> thankyou hitmanWilly
<specialbuddy> why am I having so much trouble getting the upgrade to work?
<icecruncher> happy easter to all
<[RIP] d3jake> and maybe use depending upon if I can get it working myself
<AmyRose> [RIP] d3jake: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<wolferine> sudo apt-get install wine
<[RIP] d3jake> tried that
<Hirvinen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wolferine> well, there are two answers there
<[RIP] d3jake> I get a cannot find package, but is refered to by other packages error
<wolferine> you have to add SOS into your sites
<[RIP] d3jake> when I try the sudo apt-get
<[RIP] d3jake> what sites?
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly and what's the command to run the .deb file?
<artabrahao> <nightsky> thanks, it works with control alt f1
<[RIP] d3jake> I had this working before, but I lost the page that told me how to get the sudo apt-get working
<[RIP] d3jake> but then i had to wipe my Liunx install
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, sudo dpkg -i <name of .deb file>
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly thank you very much, you are a life saver today!
<nightsky> [RIP]  if you are using synaptic you can simply update your repositories list
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, your X still down?
<[RIP] d3jake> okay, that makes sense to me, how?
<nightsky> wine is not an "official" ubuntu pkg ... its "community maintained"
<nightsky> run synaptic, click "settings" menu then "repositories"
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I had X running with ubuntu, I did a manual apt-get upgrade to edgy...bad idea, through all of this I ended up screwing up my xserver more than I thought I could without messing with teh acctuall code it's self! lmao  So I'm reinstalling ubuntu where I know envy makes it work properly and I'll download kubuntu edgy and burn it and install it properly!
<[RIP] d3jake> synaptic, from where? the menu in the lower left?
<pollyo> Anyone have suggestions as to how I could setup a drive to share data between a dual boot system.  I was thinking of partitioning my first hard drive for windows and linux and then having a second drive to store data files on for both OSes.
<don_jr__> wish there was a way to make the ubuntu alternate CD install kubuntu.....but I havn't seen a way to do it
<nightsky> [RIP]  yes click your K menu and synaptic should be under "system"
<emoXcore> windos xp yeaaa
<emoXcore>  ajuuuaaa
<emoXcore>  xD
<pollyo> Would I be better off setting up another machine as a file server?
<tulio_> how do i uninstall older kernels?
<don_jr__> pllyo I"m not sure how, but I know you can mount the windows directory and access the files that way!
<[RIP] d3jake> think I found it...
<icecruncher> how do you find out which version of kubuntu your running?
<tulio_> someone please ping tulio__
<pollyo> don_jr__: I guess I could format it ntfs and use ntfs-3g to mount the drive under linux.
<[RIP] d3jake> is it the "Adept Manager?
<nightsky> [RIP]  you may use Adept yes it is an alternative to synaptic
<don_jr__> yes, if you have windows on the HD, and install linux after words and split the HD down the middle, you can then later mount the windows side to swap files between the two, but windows, that I know of, will not recognize the linux side at all
<[RIP] d3jake> I didn't see one that said synaptic
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, why not just change "nvidia" back to "nv" long enough to download and burn the new ISO?
<nightsky> synaptic is only installed with gnome...sorry
<[RIP] d3jake> np
<[RIP] d3jake> so, "Fetch Updates"
<nightsky> [rip]  in adept, click adept menu then manage repositories
<nightsky> not yet
<[RIP] d3jake> k
<Cosmo_> you can install it in kde
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I"m going to try it that way first, but if the NV doens't let me load X then I want to be prepared to install nvidia drivers to get it done
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, kewl. got it
<don_jr__> just plannin ahead
<nightsky> all the repositores that say "universe" you should right click then enable
<don_jr__> I want kubuntu so bad, gnome just annoys me
<artabrahao> where I need to make changes to do not load kde on startup?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, id suggest uninstalling then reinstalling from scratch if you do go that route
<don_jr__> and I think I may have just 1 more blank CD to burn! lol
<pollyo> don_jr__: I actually like the look of the gnome under ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> envy supposedly lets you do that
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: where will it say "universe"?
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I will do that, I'll totally wipe the HD when I install kubuntu 6.10
<hitmanWilly> :)
<don_jr__> then I'll go from there and hopefully not have to use envy
<nightsky> [rip]  when you click manage repositories "universe" will be found in the righthand column under "components"
<[RIP] d3jake> k
<don_jr__> pollyo I guess I've lived in a winblows world for too long, it bugs me that the 'start' button is in the top left corner instead of the bottom....lmao, and I"m a mudder and the good mud clients that are graphical that I"ve found are for KDE not gnome
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: done
<pollyo> don_jr__: That can be changed if I recall correctly.
<pollyo> don_jr__: You do not have to keep it at the top of the screen.
<nightsky> [rip]  click apply, then close
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, if you want, feisty's pretty stable, you could install that since you're upgrading anyway
<nightsky> then click fetch updates
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: done
<[RIP] d3jake> k
<don_jr__> pollyo maybe but I installed KDE on my laptop here that I've had for over a year and I'm use to it and likeit.
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly you say 'pretty stable' I'm a newb to linux, not sure if that's stable enough for me! lmao
<nightsky> search "wine"
<[RIP] d3jake> its still updating
<nightsky> no prob
<pollyo> don_jr__: I have kde and gnome on mine.  I use kde for the most part.  I did put the ubuntu with gnome on my uncles though.
<[RIP] d3jake> my connect isn't very fast ;)
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, thats in linux terms, compared to windows, its more stable than 2000, as a beta
<don_jr__> pollyo I just don't want them both on cuase it takes up space
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly so it's stable enough for normal use that it won't goof or boink on me for surfing the web or trying to run wine?
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ive had about 2 weeks continuous uptime
<pollyo> don_jr__: I'm running feisty and have wine installed.
<specialbuddy> should I just wait until fiesty is released?
<[RIP] d3jake> nightshy: searched, so when I see "wine", what do I do?
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly and can you help me get nvidia drivers running on fiesty?
<nightsky> clik the > next to the word wine
<[RIP] d3jake> k
<nightsky> then click 'request install'
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, its easy if you use apt to get them
<don_jr__> pollyo I can't get wine to run on this box, it claims there's dependencie errors
<Shiggs> hmm
<Shiggs> I don't have "rdate"
<excitatory> specialbuddy: feisty is already significantly better than edgy
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: clicked
<nightsky> finally click the apply changes button at the top
<specialbuddy> well why am I having such a hard time upgrading to it
<[RIP] d3jake> downloading
<Shiggs> the hwclock worked, but I dunno if it synced with anything
<Shiggs> nightsky: anything else?
<hitmanWilly> plus edgy's not an LTS version, so support will probably vanish once production feisty hits
<martalli> When adept is telling me a version upgrade is available, would an "apt-get dist-upgrade" be the CLI equivalent?
<nightsky> shiggs: bugger... no i dont :/
<hitmanWilly> or at least start to fade
<Shiggs> damn
<Shiggs> ok
<Shiggs> thanks anyway
<nightsky> u tried the time cmd im sure
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I'll get fiesty then, but I'll need help with the nvidia drivers, how long wil lyou be around tonight, my install here is almost done, won't take but an hour to download and maybe an hour to burn then I'll be installing
<hitmanWilly> ill be here for another couple hours probably
<terrestre> don_jr__: i just find a icon to activated wine in the system admnistrator of fesity
<terrestre> feisty
<don_jr__> okay, I hope to get it done whiel you're still here! =)
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, it really is easy, two steps
<don_jr__> terrestre I have that same icon, but when I load the .exe program I want it to run, it does absolutly nothing
<terrestre> but the icon its for install
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly shoot em at me, I'll write themdown incase your not here, but I hope they are console friendly! lol
<terrestre> at least that says to me
<don_jr__> terrestre the icon is to install wine?? wow, that'll be really nice and easy then
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: its installed, now I"ll try to run something under it...
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, 1) sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nightsky> cool
<[RIP] d3jake> instead of asking how I"ll find a FAW :)
<nightsky> usage is usually $ wine someprogram.exe
<[RIP] d3jake> FAQ*
<[RIP] d3jake> O.o
<terrestre> don_jr__: plus, actually the flash plugint, the jave, autoinstall just sorfing the web, and the multimiedia packages its available onde the add/remove program item
<nightsky> use winecfg to configure wine
<nightsky> and i'm spent
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, 2) nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<[RIP] d3jake> I really need to learn how to use the command line better
<don_jr__> terrestre that's great, I'm going to get fiesty made up my mind about that, if for no other reason than to keep ubuntu support in general
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, that's it
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly thanks alot, hopefully that clears up my problem......my installation is at 'cleaning up..." and is stalled at 97% that is really annoying
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, or just follow this link from ubotu
<pollyo> don_jr__: Do you know what dependencies you are having trouble with as far as wine is concerned?
<hitmanWilly> !ati | don_jr__
<ubotu> don_jr__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ccoffey> i'm trying to swap a hard drive, so i need to copy all the contents off it, mbr and all, to a different drive. i assume i need something like ghost, what's a good free version, or is dd still the way?
<pollyo> don_jr__: Oh... Are you upgrading to feisty now?
<don_jr__> pollyo yes, it's kind of crazy, it gives me a list of drivers that I need, then when I look at them, I see that I have the versions it looks for
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly thank you very much for all the help
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, np
<don_jr__> pollyo I"m not upgrading just yet, i have to get ubuntu installed and then download fiesty and burn in
<don_jr__> when I try to install wine from adept it tells me there's an error it may not have downloaded the packages right or it may break some packages
<pollyo> don_jr__: Are you going to wipe out your old setup?
<makuseru> is there any application i can add to my system bar thing to show processor usage?
<don_jr__> pollyo yes, I"m only installing ubuntu so that I can download and burn fiesty kubuntu then it will be obsolete and gone
<hitmanWilly> makuseru, its not in the systembar, but try conky
<ccoffey> makuseru: There's a few decent superkaramba themes that do it
<pollyo> don_jr__: I was going to ask why not just download the feisty rc5 (or whatever version they are at now)
<don_jr__> makuseru did you get your laptop up and running now?
<makuseru> yes i did
<makuseru> ever get kubuntu"?
<[RIP] d3jake> heh, just saw a mouse in my basement....
<don_jr__> Durring the install it askes to earase entire disk: or erase entire disk and use LVM, what's the difference??
<don_jr__> pollyo my desktop(that I want kubuntu fiesty on) has no OS on it as ofright now.
<ccoffey> don_jr__: are you using one disk?
<don_jr__> makuseru I'm working on it, I screwed up my xserver really bad when I tried a manual upgrade to edgy, so I"m reinstalling ubuntu now so I can download kubuntu fiesty
<don_jr__> ccoffey yes only 1 HD
<ccoffey> don_jr__: I wouldn't use LVM then
<don_jr__> ccoffey okay, thank you, wasn't sure what it was or meant, I'll give that a shot
<don_jr__> ccoffey cna you tell me what the technical difference is between the two? what is LVM exactly?
<ccoffey> don_jr__: logical volume managment. i know if you use it on your / partition, you'll have a hell of a time doing and recovery if it goes askew. i'm not sure exactly what it's for but i have an idea, i'll check first before i tell ya
<don_jr__> pollyo would you like to see the dependencies list it gives me when I try to install wine?
<pollyo> don_jr__: If you are just going to trash the system and do a fresh install that is fine.
<ccoffey> don_jr__: it's like very fancy JBOD i think anyway. no advantage what so ever with 1 drive
<don_jr__> pollyo okay, on this box I"m on now is where I"m getting the error and I won't be wiping it.  It's my desktop that's going to get fiesty.  this box is my laptop and I cannot install wine on it at all right now, but I"d like to
<artabrahao> where I need to make changes to do not load kde on startup?
<pollyo> don_jr__: Did you say that your system already appears to have the dependencies installed?
<don_jr__> pollyo I belive so, when I aptitude upgrade <dependencie listed> it tells me I have the highest version already
<hitmanWilly> question: is there any difference between runlevels 2 and 3 in k/ubuntu?
<don_jr__> artabrahao as in what? you want gnomeinstead or you want to get into console instead?
<hitmanWilly> because i haven't seen any
<[RIP] d3jake> anybody have experiance runing Ventrilo under Wine?
<artabrahao> <don_jr__> get inyo console, but is good know gnome instead if you dont mind
<don_jr__> artabrahao if you have gnome installed, on the login screen there will be an options button that you can click and select gnome as your session and set it as default, to get into console, at login screen hit ctrl-alt-f1-6 and it will take you to a console login before kde or gnome even get started
<artabrahao> <don_jr__>nice, but is there a option that Can I change to do not load gui?
<[RIP] d3jake> nightsky: thanks for all the help
<stinkyfish> where exactly is the "deleted items" folder?
<typedestereo> I just installed putty using aptitude
<don_jr__> arabrahao I don't know that one, possibly in the options button befoore you log in, you may be able to set the console as your default, will have to look
<typedestereo> in what directory is it located?
<stinkyfish> yeah, sorry. i sent stuff there and want to clean it up to free up space
<artabrahao> <don_jr__> thanks
<specialbuddy> is there a room designated to Kubuntu upgrades
<pollyo> don_jr__: I really do not know much about the dependency issues.  I've been doing some searching to see if I could find others with a similar situation that you have noted.
<pollyo> don_jr__: I haven't found anything.
<pollyo> specialbuddy:  I believe they suggest ubuntu+1 for questions about feisty.
<pollyo> specialbuddy: Though I do not believe it is specific to the kde portion that kubuntu holds.
<jprigot> Trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<specialbuddy> why is that the guide doesn't work?
<typedestereo> so...if I insalled something through aptitude, where would it be?
<stinkyfish> <jprigot> champion!!!! thanks a million
<hitmanWilly> arabrahao: try installing bum and disabling kdm using it
<erz-> a specialist of amarok here ?
<don_jr__> pollyo that's interesting...but I"ll make it
<pollyo> don_jr__: Do you have the universe open?
<pollyo> don_jr__:  Do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<pollyo> don_jr__: I just came accross something that stated you could have difficulties if you do not have specific repositories enabled.
<jprigot> Generally, you clear Trash by clicking on the icon and selecting "Empty trash bin"
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> thanks
<artabrahao> a problem, when I log in kde the screen is blank and go to login screnn again, any idea?
<don_jr__> pollyo I have universe and multiverse opened and the winehq repository aswell
<pollyo> don_jr__: An additional option would be to run in verbose mode:   apt-get -V build-dep wine
<terrestre> erz-: hi man
<terrestre> !amarock crashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarock crashed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> jaja
<terrestre> !amarock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !amarok crashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok crashed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<terrestre> !adep crashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adep crashed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<typedestereo> also, does anyone have suggestions for a good c++ compiler?
<terrestre> !adep crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adep crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<don_jr__> I don't mean to be a smart alec directly, but I"ve always wondered, how does one compile a compiler? lol
<terrestre> !adept crashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crashed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<typedestereo> don I don't mind
<terrestre> !adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<typedestereo> I'm in an ambitious mood and feel like doing some programming.
<pollyo> OMG... I just ran that apt-get on my machine and it wants to install 107 new packages.
<typedestereo> 0_o
<bronze_1_9> pollyo: and?
<typedestereo> what are you trying to install?
<pollyo> I already have wine running.
<bronze_1_9> pollyo: thats is a normal apt-get behaivor
<hitmanWilly> pollyo, build-dep downloads and builds from source iirc
<jash> Is there a channel for kubuntu edgy? No users over there.
<terrestre> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<pollyo> typedestereo: I have wine installed and I wanted to look at what the option  apt-get -V build-dep wine would do.
<erz-> where is xorg.conf pls ?
<jash> kubuntu feisty!
<jash> Sorry
<pollyo> hitmanWilly: Oh...
<Mena> IS there any way to make opera work on 704
<typedestereo> so where does aptitude install its packages?
<terrestre> here is some of us using feisty
<typedestereo> I just installed putty...and can't find it >_>
<terrestre> !adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !deptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deptfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jash> Ok, Do you guys have problems with building collections in amarok in kubuntu feisty?
<Mena> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<terrestre> thats was i was looking for
<Mena> Yeah
<jash> My 36000 songs collection built fine in kubuntu edgy, however with feisty it does not work that well. Would try to uninstall amarok, and reinstall it. However it depends on the entire kubuntu-desktop.
<terrestre> thanks Mena
<hitmanWilly> pollyo: gentoo style
<terrestre> !amarokfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarokfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<typedestereo> so where might I find putty?
<Mena> terrestre, U R W
<erz-> jash: perfetly what i need i had also a collection like 30k mp3
<jash> erz: You too have problems?
<don_jr__> OMG my ubuntu install keeps stalling at 97% durring the cleaning up...
<jash> erz: or have you lost 30k of mp3s in a crash?
<jash> :(
<erz-> jash: for sure i tried to solve y problem : building my colletion in amarok through a network drive
<erz-> nop i still have it lol =)
<jash> erz: ah, I have heard about several people who have had trouble with that. I am trying to build from a few ntfs drives (fuse)
<erz-> hmm i used smbfs to mount mine
<dhq> i upgraded to feisty and now my vmware doesnt work any help
<specialbuddy> should I change the sources.list file to feisty instead of edgy?
<erz-> is there a link to upgrade to feisty ?
<dhq> specialbuddy: i would suggest you to use update-manager
<erz-> lol top topic : D
<specialbuddy> How do I do that?
<dhq> sudo apt-get update-manager or get it from the adept
<dhq> then run update-manager
<terrestre> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade <--- you can try this
<don_jr__> this is retarded....install locked up agian
<jash> erz: So you are kept out of your own collection as well. Hmf, you use an alternative player such as banshee?
<erz-> nop  today is my first step into kubuntu world =)
<dhq> erz-: nice work and good choice
<terrestre> mm maybe i need firefox
<jash> erz: Ah, welcome! Installed ubuntu a month ago or something. Had a few years in windowsland. Used Linux (Redhat/Mandrake) During 1998-2000, however. So I am not entirely unfamiliar with it.
<specialbuddy> If I have kubuntu and ubuntu is being updated to version 7.04, is that a good thing?
<erz-> dhq: thx its very wonderfull OS :) Beryl easy to install easy to use so nice =)
<terrestre> to me, yes
<erz-> jash: Just use several times debain line command as server.... no experience with kde or gnome backend...
<erz-> terrestre: i m upgrading into feisty maybe it will be better
<don_jr__> terminal is askingme for a cd, I put the cd in the drive and hit enter and ti askes for the CD again, how do I get out of it asking mefor the CD?
<terrestre> erz-: remember that is beta
<terrestre> jaja
<erz-> my beryl cresh too i wouldnt launch again =)
<erz-> life is a beat =)
<erz-> beta =)
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, try removing the cd from your sources.list
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, its under /etc/apt/
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I'dl ove to, but it will only let me keep asking for a CD, it won't get back out to a prompt so I can do anything
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, ctrl-c
<don_jr__> thank you
<specialbuddy> how can I make apapt to upg?rade to feisty
<will> Hello, I broke my Adpet, and i was wondering if anyone could help me fix it
<will> *Adept
<hitmanWilly> will, how is it broken?
<will> I tried to add a source and then it won't start
<chemicalvamp> soo whats the differnce between a cd install and dvd install cd?
<hitmanWilly> will try running sudo apt-get update in a konsole
<hitmanWilly> see what happens
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp the dvd install cd will have more on it and you have to have a dvd burner to make it work?...
<will> I get this: E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<will> can I just edit that line out?
<Hobbsee> will: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and fix your sources list
<Hobbsee> yes.  should be http://foo.bar......
<specialbuddy> deb [WWW]  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main isn't in my sources so should I change it to that?
<artabrahao> a problem, when I log in kde the screen is blank and go to login screnn again, any idea?
<don_jr__> artabrahao are you using an nvidia card? that's what it does to mee too
<will> Thank you so much Hobbsee and hitmanWIlly!
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy before you enter that into your repository read the whole guide
<Hobbsee> will: :)
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy your better off getting either i386 / amd64 depending on your archetecture
<hitmanWilly> will: np
<specialbuddy> well I added that and nothing is happening
<specialbuddy> but it tells you to enable something that I don't even have
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy i REALLY do NOT suggest using that tool.. it can take a loong time to finish.. and it isnt garunted to work
<erz-> i strictly followed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade and nothing happen after restarting adept and fetch again
<specialbuddy> well what do I do then
<don_jr__> I"m installing from teh ubuntu (dapper I believe) alternate install cd, is it possible to install kubuntu with this?
<chemicalvamp> it crashed for me at 99% ind messed everything up.. 10 hours gone to waste
<will> Is there an easy way to get wine? The directions on winehq aren't working for me...
<hitmanWilly> will sudo apt-get install wine
<hitmanWilly> its in the repos
<will> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<will> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<specialbuddy> erz, the same thing happened to me
<hitmanWilly> will is adept open?
<will> yes
<chemicalvamp> will endsession abd come back, it will close all programs
<hitmanWilly> will you have to close adept to use apt-get
<chemicalvamp> hitmanWilly its happened to me before... a program wih no window (not konsole) is hanging
<will> I closed it.
<specialbuddy> erz I have been trying to figure out how to get feisty to work since 6 and still haven't figured it out
<will> Reading package lists... Done
<will> Building dependency tree... Done
<specialbuddy> it's driving me crazy
<will> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<will> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<will> is only available from another source
<will> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy heres how it works.. download the iso get a clean install
<specialbuddy> I want to just switch over to ubuntu instead of kubuntu since I'm having no luck
<hitmanWilly> will: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<specialbuddy> I don't want to download a cd everytime I want to get something new
<specialbuddy> it sucks
<will> i don't know
<will> how can I find out?
<will> I am sorry to be such a noob, I am used to gentoo's emerge
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy get used to it, cuz that tool is bugged
<specialbuddy> what if I switch edgy to feisty in the sources.list
<hitmanWilly> will: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe and multiverse repos
<terrestre> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<will> That is working! Thank you again!
<hitmanWilly> np
<hitmanWilly> migrated from fedora myself
<specialbuddy> chemicalvamp, I'm sorry if this is an asshole thing to say but "get used to it" is something I could also say about using vista
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy i said if you want to you BETA software you need to GET USED to problems
<specialbuddy> it's that bad
<uciu> hi
<specialbuddy> some people were saying it's better then edgy
<uciu> a have a question
<specialbuddy> I don't know what to think now
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy, it is once you get it up and running
<uciu> fin de siecle = modernizm ?
<chemicalvamp> specialbuddy & specialbuddy.. IF you can get it running correctly
<chemicalvamp> oops meant to click hitman
<hitmanWilly> :)
<specialbuddy> how do you do that?
<hitmanWilly> got it
<hitmanWilly> !fi | uciu
<ubotu> uciu: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<uciu> fin de siecle = modernism
<dauoalagio2> what are the KDE dev packages
<marco__> probably this has been asked here a zillion times... but I can't play DVD's!!!!!
<uciu> i dont understand
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<terrestre> marc
<terrestre> marco__: jaja yeah
<terrestre> marco__: usas feisty o edgy?
<terrestre> do you use
<terrestre> sorry
<artabrahao> <don_jr__> no, I'm not using nvidia
<uciu> Are humanists here?
<don_jr__> artabrahao then I'm not sure why it would boot you to  console instead of loading kde as it's suppose to
<marco__> terrestre: uso feisty, con kaffeine, en una Sony Vaio....
<artabrahao> <don_jr__> I change resolutoin and now after login a blank sreen appears and I type something but nothing happens
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, try running startx from the console and see what happens
<marco__> terrestre: ya baj el xine, y todo lo relacionado de los repositorios y nada!!!
<terrestre> marco__: all you need to do is, go to add/remove program in the menu k
<terrestre> and search for the word ubuntu, than you could see a packaque with all the extra codecs and install
<terrestre> do you understande me?
<chemicalvamp> what advantages to dvd install/desktop discs have over regular cd ones?
<terrestre> marco__: ??
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, more packages on it
<hitmanWilly> less to dwnld
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> after startx the log screen appears, agter login a blank screen, I type anything, it appears  but nothing happens
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, so its just KDE thats not starting?
<hitmanWilly> X is running
<chemicalvamp> how bout drivers hitmanWilly
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> X is not kde or gnome?
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, nothing proprietary
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp, legal issues
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, KDE/Gnome sits on top of X
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, if you're getting any kind of graphics, X is running
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> in this server just kde installed
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, running kubuntu? then yes
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> this server is a ubutu6.10 with apt kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, try booting into GNOME then, see what happens
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, select it from the sessions tab on login
<artabrahao> > artabrahao, select it from the sessions tab on login
<artabrahao> *
<typedestereo> what's the run file for putty?
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> if the gnome is installed it will appears in tab on login, so I think it is not installed, is the another way to check?
<makuseru> is there any application i can add to my system bar thing to show processor usage?
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, did you run gnome before KDE on this box?
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, apt-cache search gnome-desktop
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> never ran gnome in this server, I did not know that can be this 2 installed
<rcc> So, I'm doing an install.... I get the kubuntu screen with the line with the lit up part that goes back and forth, and now it's sitting at a black screen.... Is this normal?
<artabrahao> <artabrahao> as result appears gnome-desktop-data and another files, it means that gnome is installed too?
<draik> How do I encode an AVI to MP4?
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, if its not showing up in the login menu, its probably not there
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> so what the result means?
<rcc> hello?
<erz-> shit my beryl is gone and wont be reinstalled .. saying to me the score is -49 oO
<don_jr__> OMG!!!!!  Thisis the 4th time that ubuntu has stalled at 'cleaning up' 97%..........
<cpk1> draik: try using ffmpeg
<draik> Thank you cpk1
<terrestre> erz-: did you see the effect ?
<terrestre> the rotatory window
<artabrahao> <rcc> I newer here, but I think this is not normal, maybe resolution
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, i really don't know what's up with your kde, but that's where the problem is
<rcc> I have a CRT....
<erz-> terrestre: nop i have a big problem
<erz-> i cant remove or install beryl ... nothing happend
* rcc disables the splash screen so he can see kernel messages
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, sorry i couldn't be more help
<hitmanWilly> :(
<terrestre> mmm
<terrestre> erz-: ,  explain that
<rcc> hmmm
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> thanks a lot!
<rcc> and
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> really
<rcc> it went to a freaking black screen again
<rcc> i tried safe graphics mode
<rcc> and i have a nVidia card, I think a GeForce4 MX
<erz-> apt-get install/remove ... do nothing for beryl package and i have some dependence alone
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, i try to help where i can
<don_jr__> Well, thanks everyone who helped me today, I"ll be back tomorrow, this install has me frustrated with it's freezing so I"m going to bed
<hitmanWilly> don_jr__, good luck tommorrow
<terrestre> erz-: try with sudo aptitude purge beryl
<rcc> seriously.
<rcc> wtf.
<don_jr__> hitmanWilly I'll need it! lmao, going to leave install running right now, if it stop's at 97% again it'll still be here, ifit finishes, then great! lol
<terrestre> then sudo aptitude clean, sudo aptitude autoclean, sudo rm .r ./beryl,
<erz-> terrestre: nop
<terrestre> -r
<artabrahao> <rcc> the way that I installed, I dont know if is the best, is installed ubuntu and after kde or gnome, try this link http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<terrestre> erz-: nothing happend?
<rcc> this is going me problems at the installer
<rcc> :(
<makuseru> can someoene recomend a program to record and edit audio, that isnt audacity?
<draik> cpk1: ffmpeg won't work. Here is my error message.......       Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<erz-> nop
<artabrahao> <rcc> as I readed around for nvidia there some configuration, as the problem is during the installatin I used ubuntu
<erz-> is there something to clean all package non installed
<draik> Does anyone here know how to convert avi to mp4 using ffmpeg or another app?
<draik> erz-: sudo apt-get autoclean
<draik> erz-: sudo apt-get autoremove
<draik> erz-: Both will work for you
<terrestre> sudo apt-get check
<makuseru> can someoene recomend a program to record and edit audio, that isnt audacity?
<cpk1> draik: do ffmpeg -formats and see if it has the codecs you want to use?
<terrestre> aducaity jajajjaa
<raffytaffy> makuseru: wired
<makuseru> what is
<rcc> artabrahao, that is a postinstall issue
<draik> cpk1: I show mpeg4 and not mp4, should that matter?
<rcc> I can't get the freaking installer to come up :'(
<cpk1> mpeg4 is mp4
<artabrahao> <rcc> but in ubuntu all the installatin is in console
<cpk1> try saving it as .mpeg4 i guess
<rcc> WTF
<raffytaffy> makuseru:  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Wired
<draik> cpk1: Unable for find a suitable output format for 'IJ.mpeg4'
<rcc> screen finaly freaking came back
<draik> That's the error message I get now
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> i thought you said weird
<makuseru> oops
<rcc> something screwy....
<WillLuongo> Hello again, I have successfully installed wine, and it's gui, but I can't find them
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, not on the non-server (desktop) versions
<cpk1> hm so mp4 is the right right one
<rcc> what TTYs does the installer use (6.10)
<draik> cpk1: My wife's iPod uses mp4 for the video
<draik> cpk1: That's why I'm trying to convert an avi to mp4.
<raffytaffy> draik: u can convert it
<draik> raffytaffy: How?
<raffytaffy> i believe devede will do this
<raffytaffy> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erz-> dont work ... shit : /
<erz-> beryl is hurting me
<draik> raffytaffy: I have devede
<rcc> there are a metric shitload of ksnapshot procs running
<draik> raffytaffy: I will try that, thank you.
<raffytaffy> let me see if i know any others one sec
<raffytaffy> draik: http://www.gnomefiles.org/category.php?cat_id=12`
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly>to install without video problems just using the server versions, or ther another way?
<rcc> can't get into x on this damned thing
<Ubuntulator> how do I log into a session as root ?
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, iirc the desktop cd's have a text mode installer
<rcc> ah, fuck
<rcc> I know what's going on
* rcc stabs things
<hitmanWilly> rcc do tell
<Ubuntulator> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rcc> Any way to force video card detection?
<Ubuntulator> !root session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rcc> It's using the wrong card for X
<rcc> (I think)
<Ubuntulator> !session
<dauoalagio2> Hi i have a folder of icons, how can i make it the system icon theme, in kcontrol it says invalid format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rcc> fuck
<cpk1> rcc: read-edid can pull information, you need to edit xorg.conf to tell X what to use
<draik> raffytaffy: The avi is converting to mpeg. How do I convert it to mp4?
<raffytaffy> ahh
<rcc> fuck it, I'll just pull the other card out.
<raffytaffy> draik: here is your answer  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360774
<raffytaffy> no wait
<raffytaffy> it wont
<raffytaffy> one sec
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly> in the desktop cd, kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386, how is possible choose text modeinstallation?
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, when it first boots up, its one of the options
<draik> raffytaffy: You're right. It won't work. I just tried it.
<raffytaffy> draik: would something that does this qualify?  "Perl-GTK frontend to mencoder for encoding media file to MPEG4."
<dauoalagio2> Hi i have a folder of icons, how can i make it the system icon theme, in kcontrol it says invalid format
<artabrahao> <hitmanWilly>`so the best way is install kubunto and after the other applications?
<raffytaffy> draik: this is for ipod video yes/
<raffytaffy> ?
<draik> raffytaffy: Yes. My wife's iPod.
<raffytaffy> i knowa program for you draik
<draik> ok
<raffytaffy> draik : http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/SIVE
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, generally i like text mode myself
<hitmanWilly> artabrahao, yes, if you want to use KDE
<hitmanWilly> well, gotta go
<artabrahao> hitmanWilly> thanks again
<lolote> allo all
<draik> raffytaffy: THANK YOU.
<draik> That seems to be doing the trick
<raffytaffy> good
<draik> Although, what's with the mp4 muxer program?
<raffytaffy> draik: i dont use ipod ; therefore i never had any experience with such issue. im good @ finding programs thou:P
<draik> raffytaffy: That you are. Thank you for the research.
<raffytaffy> i dont mind it. helps me gain more knowledge
<draik> I agree with you on that.
<draik> My issue is that I'm never quite sure what I'm looking for in the first place.
<draik> One search leads to another.
<draik> And it's not always on track.
<raffytaffy> i use a few well known websites
<raffytaffy> and tricky google terms
<raffytaffy> for instance: for your question i googled " how to convert avi mp4 ipod"
<raffytaffy> and first few hits were on the money
<dauoalagio2> how come in Kopete i can't add myself?
<duck_> how do i mount the floppy disk?)
<draik> raffytaffy: I googled "ipod video format" first to get a general idea of the format. Then I found a few sites showing how to convert.
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<draik> raffytaffy: Unfortunately, they weren't very helpful.
<raffytaffy> usually it takes a few tries
<draik> Yup
<duck_> how do i mount my floppy drive?
<kalorin> I usually use 3 screws
<kalorin> I'm not sure how YOU mount it
<rcc> OK
<rcc> Why does the installer claim I have no root filesystem specified?
<rcc> When I do, in fact.
<zak_> what's the easiest way to join several .mpg files together?
<mister_roboto> zak_: cat
<bort> hello, how do I gain root access in /usr directory, I want to br able to copy a directory into it
<emoXcore> windos xp (A)
<emoXcore> iss very good?
<zak_> mister_roboto: wait that actually works?
<MuJ> bort: sudo cp files /usr
<mister_roboto> zak_: yes
<bort> MuJ: I want to copy a hole directory, not just one file
<bort> MuJ: is it the same command?
<MuJ> sudo cp dir/ /usr
<MuJ> ;P
<DaSkreech> bort: You have a hole in your directory?
<MuJ> add -R to that
<mister_roboto> zak_: cat file1 file2 ... filen > newfile
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya
<emoXcore> 
<emoXcore> 
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<emoXcore> 
<emoXcore> 
<emoXcore> 
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: How are you?
<bort> Muj: Thx man
<emoXcore> 
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: good...
<emoXcore> 
<Hobbsee> emoXcore: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zak_> mister_roboto: cool... it didn't even occur to me that something like that might work... thanks
<emoXcore> 
<emoXcore> 
<DaSkreech> emoXcore: Please stop that
<mister_roboto> thank you, hobbsee!
<juifsournois> hi, about ktorrent: i create a torrent, send it to the tracker, download the marked torrent, try to seed it, it tells me permission denied to access the links that were made in /.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/cache/
<juifsournois> and wont seed. what's doing this ?
<juifsournois> permissions are all to the user running the app
<aabrahao> how do i get phpmysqladmin and a list of all packages avaliable?
<don_jr__> Hello, con someone help me get my nvidia drivers installed through consoleonly?
<soulrider> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<don_jr__> soulrider envy isn't working, I've got it and tried says it needs some dependency that's not there and I can't apt-get it
<soulrider> don_jr__: ok
<soulrider> don_jr__: first thing, install the apckage called nvidia-glx
<soulrider> do you know how to do that ?
<don_jr__> done it
<soulrider> ok
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Yo
<soulrider> now, lets make a backup of your xorg configuration
<soulrider> type
<don_jr__> soulrider I installedit, then altered my /tec/X11/xorg.conf file already
<soulrider> it should be installed then
<don_jr__> DaSkreech Hello there, you missed all my fun, I really goofed up my desktop and had to totally reinstall again, it just finished and I"m trying to get nvidia to work again
<soulrider> don_jr__: are you sure its not working ?
<don_jr__> soulrider after I did that and did 'startx' it came back with a problem, then again I should probaby reboot eh? lol
<soulrider> don
<soulrider> ctrl + alt + backspace
<soulrider> if you see the logo, youre done
<don_jr__> okay, give me a moment, since it's a fresh install and my laptop wasn't loading up very quick I did an apt-get update, it'll be done in a moment and I'll try that
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> feisty is comming out soon :)
<don_jr__> soulrider yes, I'm installing rightnow off of an ubuntu dapper alternate install disk, then I add in KDE onceit's up and running, I've done this once already today! lol  but envy worked first try earlier, now it didn't....heh
<don_jr__> I"m at 60% of the update
<soulrider> ok ok, dont worry
<don_jr__> I love ubuntu, I won't use another distro of linux now, This place has the best help I've seen.  Love this channel! =)
<soulrider> don_jr__: i used to think like that, im using another distro ATM, but i still come here
<soulrider> ubuntu has the most awesome community support
<soulrider> my dad may start to use linux, and im gonna install ubuntu on his machine
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: you install a server install?
<don_jr__> soulrider that's cool, I"m just a newb to linux and this type of help is awesome for someone like me.
<don_jr__> I'll love this if I can get wine to work even better! lol
<soulrider> don_jr__: when you use ubuntu you can get tons of help
<don_jr__> DaSkreech no I dind't install the server...though I could have
<DaSkreech> so you install the desktop?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: if he ahd installed the server one he wouldnt even ahve xorg :P
<don_jr__> DaSkreech if I remember right, the last time I installed the server I was left with a command prompt only and for a newb like me, that's not very nice! lol so yes I installed the ubuntu desktop.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: arrrghhh
<DaSkreech> noooooo
<don_jr__> DaSkreech why?? I can redo it! lol it only takes about an hour
<DaSkreech> install the server then at the prompt type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> and you are done
<soulrider> im using arch linux, it didnt have xorg when i installed it. I still cant believe i managed to install and xonfigure it :P
<DaSkreech> It's takes like 15 minutes with server
<soulrider> DaSkreech: but he ahs to download all the packages! :P
<don_jr__> DaSkreech really?? hmmmmm I may ahve to try that then.......get kubuntu  and then I'd still ahve to install the nvidia drivers
<don_jr__> let me see if this invidia works or not.
<don_jr__> soulrider yeah, but I"ve got all night! lol
<DaSkreech> soulrider: He has to do that anyway and he doesn't have to remove gnome
<DaSkreech>  that's a pain the butt
<don_jr__> honestlly I"m going to download edgy kubuntu ISO once I get this done anyways...unless DaSkreech I can do that through the server install??? that would save me download and burn time! lol
<DaSkreech> With KDE you remove one package and you are done
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: you can but not for newbs :)
<DaSkreech> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I would think I'd just have to change my sources.list to edgy files and then do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop wouldn't I?
<don_jr__> no...that wouldn't affect the kernel or grub which was probably updated with edgy aswell eh?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Yup
<DaSkreech> you could do a dist-upgrade in server
<vontux> hello, does anyone know if the guide located here: will work for ubuntu 6.10?
<DaSkreech>  waaaay faster
<vontux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<don_jr__> reading about netboot now.  so I could install the server, do a dist-upgrade, then download kubuntu desktop from the edgy repo's?  that doesn't sound too hard.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: and it would be waaaaay faster
<vontux> hello, does anyone know if the guide located here: will work for ubuntu 6.10? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<don_jr__> Okay, so I install fresh the server, do a dist-upgrade, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop??
<DaSkreech> sure
<don_jr__> soulrider I did ctrl-alt-backspace and nothing happened, keep in mind I'm on a console/terminal only till nvidia works
<don_jr__> DaSkreech and that would have me with edgy over night?
<DaSkreech> you would then be on the top edgy
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: that's the idea
<WillLuongo> Hello, can anyone tell me how to change my default browser?
<DaSkreech> vontux: No idea
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<soulrider> don_jr__: ohh, i thought you were in KDE
<don_jr__> DaSkreech you gonna be on for an hour or so more?  I may need the help.
<DaSkreech> sure
<vontux> DaSkreech: ok, thx anyway :)
<WillLuongo> ubotu: How would I go about changing my web browser?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I"m going to start the server install now
<WillLuongo> oops
<DaSkreech> vontux: Don't suppose it would kill you to try it
<WillLuongo> lol
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  you're in kubuntu?
<WillLuongo> bobstro: yeah
<DaSkreech>  vontux if it helps you can ask in #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> the answer would be the same
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Hold up. where were you now/
<DaSkreech> ?
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  system settings-> default applications
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  the bot answered appropriate for opening html files and such
<don_jr__> DaSkreech I have ubuntu desktop fully installed and trying to get X to start by getting my nvidia drivers to work.
<vontux> DaSkreech: well I know it won't kill me to try it, but I figured I'd try to ask before attempting
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I don't see a default applications option
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: ha ha Well then just wait till next time then
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  in system settings panel?
<don_jr__> I plan on downloading edgy kubuntu iso once it's up and installing that once it's burnt anyways, if I can get edgy kubuntu this way it saves me time and a CD and I'll knwo how to do it next time.....but, if it's safer and faster to just download I'll do it that way
<bobstro> mine's at top right
<WillLuongo> bobstro: yes
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Ok fine lets go then
<WillLuongo> bobstro: my top right is... kde components
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: wait
<DaSkreech> are you doing it on the machine you are on now?
<don_jr__> DaSkreech make up my mind here! lmao
<don_jr__> this I"m talking to you on nowis my laptop, it's staying as it is
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  hmm. i have personal... default apps
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I found it... it is in user accounts for me
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: ok so it's a different machine?
<don_jr__> I installed ubuntu desktop on it about a year ago, running dapper and I've removed gnome from it properly
<don_jr__> yep, 2 different boxes, my desktop PC is theone we are working on, my laptop is the one I'm on talking here right now
<don_jr__> so start the server install or burn the cd? lol
<DaSkreech> start the install
<DaSkreech> server install
<don_jr__> it's started now, won't be able to back out after I do the partition and format
<don_jr__> I"m going to go with edgy for now, I've heard too much about troubles with fiesty recognizing network cards and don't want to do this again tomorrow! lol
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> you can update in two weeks anyway
<don_jr__> once it's done and I know it will read everything right I probably will
<don_jr__> installing base system now, 40% done
<cntb> and /..?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: the next time you may want to make a /home partition
<don_jr__> ?
<don_jr__> it automatically does that dosn't it?  what would another partition do forme?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Do you understand about partitions?
<don_jr__> guess not....
<bobstro> DaSkreech:  i wish i'd thought of that last night! just reinstalled my laptop.
<don_jr__> why add another partition to the main one and swap?
<DaSkreech> bobstro: It's very useful
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: ok do you know the FHS?
<don_jr__> nope
<bobstro> DaSkreech:  yeah, i backup up $HOME but sorta forgot the . files. :)
<DaSkreech> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: read ^^^
<bobstro> don_jr__:  save you over-writing your home stuff if reinstalling for one. i got bit last night.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: however the point is that your user's folder is in a folder called home
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: all your settings are stored in ~
<DaSkreech> ~ is your home folder
<bobstro> now i'm having to reorganize all the nice menus i had set up.
<aabrahao> sudo apt-get install ubutun-desktop, why does not work?
<bobstro> ok... where's the kdm theme control panel these days?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: if you put it on it's own partition then when you reinstall all of the settings for your programs remain the same
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: spelt wrong
<don_jr__> DaSkreech that makes sense. I'll have to remember that.  the server is installed and booting up for the first time now, what's next? =)
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Want to learn a geek's way or just the eeasy way
<don_jr__> DaSkreech well....either really, I just want to get it done! lol
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: easy way then
<DaSkreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_jr__> it's opened, can I # out the cd listings?? lol
<DaSkreech> Yes
<don_jr__> change all in here that says dapper to edgy?
<downlink> hello
<DaSkreech> Yes
<don_jr__> ok, starting now
<don_jr__> it's spelled that way right? edgy?
<don_jr__> and should I do the universe ones aswell and enable them?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: sure why not
<don_jr__> ok
<DaSkreech> do you understand the sources.list ?
<DaSkreech>  you know the difference between edgy and edgy-backports /
<DaSkreech> ?
<dystopianray> DaSkreech: edgy-backports has a small selection of newer packages backported from feisty
<DaSkreech> dystopianray: I know what it is I was asking if he knew :-)
<don_jr__> I don't 'know' the difference per se, but I'm not opening up backports right now...unless I should.....but I did change dapper-security to edgy-security insead
<DaSkreech>  so he doesn't go editing the entire thing and turning on stuff he doesn't want/need
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: ok cool
<don_jr__> I know the name will tell the server what packages to grab...
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Might as well turn on multiverse as well
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: on the line that has edgy universe at the end
<aabrahao> sudo apt-get install ubutu-desktop, why does not work? I uncomment sources.list
<DaSkreech> just put multiverse after that
<don_jr__> I don't see it in here, you'll have to give me those address's so I can add them manually
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: spelt wrong
<dauoalagio2> how can i add my own screen name to Kopete
<aabrahao> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, why does not work? I uncomment sources.list
<don_jr__> okay, same address just different end, got it
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: try sudo apt-get update
<dauoalagio2> aabrahao, what's the error
<aabrahao> <dauoalagio2> cant find the package, with phpmyadmin too
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: so the line should end edgy universe multiverse
<dauoalagio2> aabrahao: did you allow multiverse and universe
<DaSkreech> dauoalagio2: that makes no difference
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<don_jr__> oh....I added in the entire line then added multiverse. so I have the exact lines twice one with universe at the end andone with mutliverse at the end, should I change it?
<dauoalagio2> aabrahao: sudo apt-cache search ubuntu
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: nope that's cool
<dauoalagio2> what does that returen
<don_jr__> DaSkreech okay, what's next?
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: save
<don_jr__> apt-get dist-upgrade? lol
<don_jr__> save what?
<don_jr__> and how? and all that good jazz lmao
<DaSkreech> there should be a list of instructions at the botto
<DaSkreech> ctrl+o I think or ctrl+x
<DaSkreech> try ctrl+o
<don_jr__> bottom of what?
<DaSkreech> Of the nano application
<don_jr__> oh hell, I already saved the file and exited back to terminal! lol
<DaSkreech> right :)
<DaSkreech> ok type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<don_jr__> it's running now and will take some time! lol
<don_jr__> maybe not, downloads are done and it's installing
<don_jr__> after this I'll do what? apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech>  allow multiverse and universe? why and how?
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: No you don't need to
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: try typing apt-get update
<don_jr__> oh yes, this will take some time....on get:22 and only 15% done! lol
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update
<chemicalvamp> wow clerts 2 is soo weird
<don_jr__> chemicalvamp hi hi
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: Yeah You could technically have typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop at the end of that
<chemicalvamp> hello
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: want me to show you some thing fun?
<typedestereo> ...well that's odd
<chemicalvamp> whats fun? im kinda bored
<typedestereo> I was just installing fiest fawn, and the progress bar dissapeared
<don_jr__> DaSkreech sure....the desktop is downloading and upgrading, so I"m free on the laptop...what's up?
<sonoftheclayr> okay, i have a hardware problem. my dell inspirion 2650 battery won't charge. kubuntu tells me the battery is charging and so does the charge light so i think it is a problem with the power supply, did anyone ever have a similar problem?
<typedestereo> and I'm not done.
<typedestereo> I accidently closed terminal
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: want to know how to get help without the gui?
<typedestereo> does this mean my upgrade was cancelled?
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  i've had batteries go bad and do that, yes.
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr yes, it's the battery it's self
<DaSkreech> typedestereo: Probably
<don_jr__> DaSkreech sure, that's always a pluss, just hope your not talking about irssi cause I can use it already! hehe
<typedestereo> ah damnit.
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: damn :-(
<don_jr__> lol
<sonoftheclayr> bobstro don_jr__, you sure? i just don't want to go out and buy a new battery and find out that doesn't work either. i searched around on the dell forums and the 2650 seems to have a lot of power problems
<don_jr__> and then I can alt+f1-6 and get to different terminals so while I"m on irssi I can go to another terminal and try out the comands.
<aabrahao> sudo apt-cache search ubuntu
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  well, i'm not sure, i'm just telling you what i've experienced.
<dauoalagio2> aabrahao: well
<sonoftheclayr> bobstro: thanks anyway, i'll take it into the repair shop soon, if i can bear to live without it :)
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech>  sudo apt-cache search ubuntu. why ubuntu-desktop does not appears?
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  if you have their maintenance, call 'em and let the dude come out and check it.
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I can't say it's 100% fact, but I've had that problem with laptops of my own and it makes sense, it is technically charging, the computer see's it and so does ubuntu.....but the battery it's self won't hold the charge...it's logical aswell.  But if other forums have told you that that particular model has power suply problems that should be easy to check out.
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  or borrow a battery from someone for a few minutes.
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<dauoalagio2> aabrahao: have you updated to Edgy?
<typedestereo> hm
<typedestereo> how can I tell if the install completed or not?
<don_jr__> typedestereo install of what?
<bobstro> typedestereo:  how were you upgrading?
<typedestereo> ...fiesty fawn >_>
<typedestereo> aptitude
<sonoftheclayr> bobstro: i don't know anyone who has the same battery and i don't think the guys make house calls to us, i'm not exactly near a shop
<DaSkreech> typedestereo: reopen a terminal
<typedestereo> I closed terminal by mistake, and am not sure whether the upgrade worked
<DaSkreech> check if you can sudo aptitude update
<typedestereo> right, opened
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  ah, ok. dell sells their on-site service plan, but you need to have paid for it of course.
<don_jr__> DaSkreech downloads completed and it's unpacking and setting up now.
<don_jr__> getting lot's of perl warnings
<sonoftheclayr> i got the laptop off ebay and it did say that the battery didn't work and only $20 to repair it so that's one of the reasons why i think it's a hardware problem and not battery
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: errors or warnings?
<don_jr__> Okay, I"ll be back in a few, gotta talk to my wife for a bit before she falls asleep while all this is updating
<bobstro> sonoftheclayr:  well, buying a new battery isn't much of a risk. worst case, you get a handy second battery!
<don_jr__> they are warnings :setting local failed warnign: please check that your locale settings:  LANGUAGE = "in", are supported
<don_jr__> it's going by really fast but that's what I got off of it.
<DaSkreech> warnings are cool
<sonoftheclayr> bobstro: true, my brothers an electrician so i'll get him to bring over one of his electrical measure thingys and see if the pins are giving out enough power
<DaSkreech> well not really  but they are ignorable
<don_jr__> it's generating locales on it's own now...lol
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> when sudo apt-get update appears an error
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: what error?
<don_jr__> okay, brb going to talk to wife
<DaSkreech> tell her hi
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> fail in download
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: type ping www.yahoo.com
<don_jr__> okay that's done, apt-get kubuntu-desktop starting now
<DaSkreech> don_jr__: neat
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> ping sucessfull, Can I use this list http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/allpackages ?
<don_jr__> This one is going to take a long time.  I"m gonna go get some sleep and we'll work on setting the rest of it up tomorrow.  thanks alot DaSkreech for the advice and help this has saved me alot, it'll be done by morning probably and now I dont'have to finish one install just to download and burn and reinstall again!!
<don_jr__> Gnight all have a good one
<sonoftheclayr> does the new network manager in feisty not correctly show signal strength for wirelesss in the tray? i just have two bars all the time and the router is less than 2 metres away
<DaSkreech> don_jr__-afk: Night
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: it would depend on your drivers ability to report signal strength
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: what wireless nic do you have?
<sonoftheclayr> dystopianray: i use the madwifi drivers
<dystopianray> sonoftheclayr: that should report signal strength properly, maybe there is a lot of interference or something
<sonoftheclayr> dystopianray: maybe, but it's usually really strong
<chemicalvamp> are there any 3d games for kubuntu?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: what sort of game are you after?
<chemicalvamp> something fun
<chemicalvamp> and free
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: any particular genre? does it have to be 3d?
<chemicalvamp> malinybe rpgish
<chemicalvamp> is there a site i can browse?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: nethack and angband are great, but not 3d
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: packages.ubuntu.com
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: that will show what is in the official repos, but there are many more games out there
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: Yeah Loats
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaSkreech> also try happypenguin
<DaSkreech> .org
<mardi> hi, is there a way i can schedule adept updater to run when I want?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: wesnoth is pretty cool, it's kind of like heroes of might and magic
<CpuWhiz> I installed the kubuntu feisty beta, ran all the updates and installed the restricted manager and it said "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers" even tho I have a nvidia card and a broadcom.
<CpuWhiz> am I missing something?
<chemicalvamp> whats the funnest rpg? wesnoth?
<dystopianray> CpuWhiz: #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: nethack or angband
<DaSkreech> mardi: It already does
<DaSkreech> mardi: What do you want it to do?
<|lostbyte|> whats the shortcut key to make a windows sticky ?
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: Ohh try kq
<DaSkreech> !kq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info kq
<mardi> DaSkreech: i'd like to to run late at night, during my ISP 'off peak' time
<ubotu> kq: adventure game in the spirit of Final Fantasy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.cvs20060528-3 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 768 kB
<|lostbyte|> window*
<DaSkreech> mardi: you want it to update for you?
<DaSkreech> !globulation2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about globulation2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info globulation2
<ubotu> Package globulation2 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> ping sucessfull, Can I use this list http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/allpackages ?
<chemicalvamp> ok heres a tech question.. really... i typed in nethack in adept.. now how do i filter the results?
* DaSkreech kicks
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: do you have a GUI?
<edgy> !xdebug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdebug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edgy> !info xdebug
<ubotu> Package xdebug does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<mardi> DaSkreech: sorry, i'd like to schedule adept updater not to auto-run at all, what i have scheduled to run at night is apt-cron, which will fetch the packages
<chemicalvamp> is nethack text based?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: you should only have about 10 or so results, install nethack-x11, nethack-qt, nethack-gnome or nethack-console depending on what sort of frontend you want
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: yes, but there are graphical frontends
<mardi> chemicalvamp: yes
<chemicalvamp> im not into text based
<rcc> Can someone point me at the repositories I need add to get libdvdcss and mplayer-codecs?
<DaSkreech> mardi: ah umm
<DaSkreech> remove it? :-)
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: it's not text as in typing, text as in the game world is represened as ascii charactesr
<DaSkreech> mardi: try the man page
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: and if you dont' want any ascii characters install a graphical frontend
<DaSkreech> !dvd | rcc
<ubotu> rcc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mardi> DaSkreech: then i guess i can just apt-get upgrade? No manual entry for adept
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> mardi: not sure about making it not run. read the man page
<chemicalvamp> egoboo is 3d, is it anygood?
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: can You pastebin your sources.list?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: install nethack-qt
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: never played it, never heard of it, it's probably lame
<se7en> somebody got amarok transcode running ? i get The script 'transKode' exited with error code: 127
<mardi> DaSkreech: i don't have a man page for adept, nor can i find one
<dystopianray> se7en: when does this error appear?
<mardi> wait, i found one
<dystopianray> se7en: I think I needed some library installed to get transkode running libpng3 i think
<se7en> dystopianray: yes error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3:
<se7en> but i can't find the lib
<dystopianray> se7en: install the libpng3 package
<se7en> ok thanks dystopianray works
<mardi> DaSkreech: ok, so i can't find one, do you have 'man adept' on your system?
<DaSkreech> mardi: hmm
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: you can use wine to run your favourite windows games, although they may not always work
<DaSkreech> mardi: Open a konqueror window and type man:/ade and see if it auto completes :)
<cntb> hi \o
<mardi> DaSkreech: no, it does not
<cntb> where to read latest about feisty 7.04 ?
<DaSkreech> >_<
<chemicalvamp> i have qemu and a windows xp install
<DaSkreech> cntb: What do you want to read?
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: that's going to be nothing but painful and slow
<cntb> DaSkreech: when is feisty due ?
<chemicalvamp> so install nethack-x11, nethack-qt, and nethack-common?
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: no, you only need to install one of the frontends
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: if you want a graphical frontend install nethack-qt
<cntb> ty DaSkreech
<Ashex> how do i figure out the locations of the partitions
<DaSkreech> cntb: ^^^^
<Ashex> I don't mean /dev/sdb1, but (hd1,0(
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: did you pastebin your sources?
<DaSkreech> Ah grub
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> I have an ubuntu 6.10 live CD, but when trying to boot it freezes. It shows the UBUNTU screen with the bar but it is gray, and buggy. The progress bar goes left and right several times until it freezes. I tried with "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" added using the extra parameters option. I have an AMD64 x2 and a Soyo Motherboard.
<ubuntu_> I've now booted with a Kubuntu 6.06 live CD
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech>  the sources.list was edited with sudo nano. Is dificult to understend why phpmyadmin is not avaliabe to install by sodo apt-get and is in the list  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=phpmyadmin&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: can You pastebin it
<DaSkreech> !paste | aabrahao
<ubotu> aabrahao: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<edgy> l/part
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: does kubuntu boot?
<DaSkreech> dystopianray: yes just not the 6.10 one
<ubuntu_> dystopianray: yes it does. I'm using kubuntu now
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: have you tried the 7.04 beta?
<ubuntu_> nop
<ubuntu_> should I?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: if possible I would recommend trying it to see if it also fails to boot
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks you. I'll spent the night downloading. I'll be back tomorrow
<chemicalvamp> egoboo is actually kinda fun..... if i knew what the heck i as doing
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: did you try nethack?
<aabrahao> tks
<aabrahao> thanks
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: paste the sources there and give me back the URL
<chemicalvamp> dystopianray yeah it looked really lame
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: you will only judge it by looks?
<chemicalvamp> no, by the movement and the graphics
<DaSkreech> !games | chemicalvamp  try these
<ubotu> chemicalvamp  try these: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<bobstro> chemicalvamp:  have you tried frozenbubble?
<bobstro> chemicalvamp:  (arcade-ish)
<Luft> Can anyone tell me how to recover the application panel (Kicker I think) when it goes away and never comes back?  It has happend to me twice now.
<DaSkreech> Ahhh that game is crack on multiplayer
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: the graphics are irrelevant, the only important thing is the game itself
<bobstro> well, "irrelevant" is a pretty personal decision.
<dystopianray> well if you only care about graphics you shouldn't be playing games
<dystopianray> go watch a movie
<bobstro> ahaha, that's funny
<bobstro> go tell the games industry
<chemicalvamp> if all you want out of a game is a story.. go read a book
<bobstro> or play chess
<bobstro> nethack was fun 20 years ago. a bit dated now.
<Luft> Can anyone tell me how to recover the application panel (Kicker I think) when it goes away and never comes back?  It has happend to me twice now.
<dystopianray> bobstro: 20 years ago it was a very different game
<chemicalvamp> what i want in a game: decent graphic.. i mean ps1 equivalent at least.. fun.. (duh) playability
<bobstro> dystopianray:  under the hood it's the same. the little dog just doesn't compare.
<dystopianray> the only thing which makes it 'dated' is that it doesn't have 3d graphics
<DaSkreech> Luft: sure you didn't click the "hide arrow" ?
<bobstro> dystopianray:  er, it's a pretty basic mapping game.
<chemicalvamp> its not like im looking for a WoW quality graphics or anything
<DaSkreech> wow doesn't look that good
<DaSkreech> chemicalvamp: RPG?
<chemicalvamp> yeah i know and it doesnt require alot
<bobstro> dystopianray:  i've tried it again out of a sense of nostalgia, but it gets old fast.
<aabrahao> Can I remove all # fron source.list?
<chemicalvamp> yeah rpg would be nice
<Luft> daskreech I do have it set to auto hide but when it messes up I can't get it to display.
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: Please paste bin it
<unix_infidel_> well, the reason i didnt want gaim was because i didnt want another gtk app on my desktop.
<unix_infidel_> and trillian is, bloated.
<Luft> The only way I can get the kicker back is to rename the .kde directory and restart KDE.  Real painful 'cause I lose all my settings.
<dystopianray> chemicalvamp: you should actually try nethack
<chemicalvamp> enough with the nethack.. i tried it.. i seen better graphics in a comic book
<DaSkreech> Luft: just move the .kde back
<bobstro> Luft:  it doesn't come back when you restart KDE?
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: copy the contents to the pastebin site and give us back the URL
<DaSkreech> !paste | aa
<ubotu> aa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crazy_penguin> Good morning! Happy Easter to everyone! :)
<Luft> But if I move the .kde back the kicker goes away again.
<DaSkreech> Luft: Then it's your settings
<Luft> It's like something is corrupted.
<DaSkreech> Luft: ask in #kde
<dystopianray_> Luft: what problem are you having?
<bobstro> Luft:  has this happened more than once. do you get it back then it does?
<mardi> egoboo runs like a slideshow for me...
<Luft> My kicker app panel sometimes disapears and doesn't come back.  It set to auto hide but it doesn't come back sometimes.
<dystopianray_> mardi: sounds like you have no 3d acceleration
<Luft> It never comes back unless I rename .kde and restart KDE.  It's like some file gets corrupted.
<mardi> dystopianray_: that could be it, i've just installed this kubuntu 2 days ago and have yet to mess with the vid card
<dystopianray_> mardi: what video card?
<bobstro> Luft:  have you tried right-clicking desktop->run and enter kicker?
<Luft> Yep, been there done that.  Nothing happens
<dystopianray_> Luft: have you tried deleting your kicker config?
<Luft> No.  I don't know where to find it.  I just rename the .kde directory.  What is it called?  kicker.conf??
<dystopianray_> Luft: ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<mardi> dystopianray_: nvidia geforce 2 pro
<dystopianray_> mardi: oh, you'll need the legacy nvidia driver
<Luft> thanks dystopianray, I'll try that.
<mardi> dystopianray_: yeh, it's a bit old :p
<dystopianray_> mardi: install nvidia-glx-legacy and change your driver from "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<mardi> dystopianray_: ok, i'll do that now
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14535/
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: I highly recommend you comment out the cdrom line
<specialbuddy> just upgraded to feisty and I like it
<dystopianray_> yes feisty is very nice
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: try commenting that out and then do a sudo apt-get update
<mardi> dystopianray_: ok, that's done, changed xorg.conf from nv to nvidia, restarting x now, thanks
<dystopianray_> mardi: you'll notice the 'nvidia' logo appear when X starts, if it's working
<mardi> ok
<dystopianray_> mardi: if it doesn't work change back to "nv" and come back here to yell at me
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech>the same error, cant find the package
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: You did an update ?
<mardi> dystopianray_: caught my monitor on fire!
<icecruncher> coud anyone tell me how to find out what version kubuntu I am running?
<AmyRose> Oooh, looky! Hobbsee is an op!
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: open a konsole and typpe cat /etc/issue
<unix_infidel_> has been for quite a while now.
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: Yeah I know
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: thanks
<AmyRose> I mean she's still got her status ;P
<dystopianray_> icecruncher: 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<DaSkreech> I was wondering why she's at the  top of my list
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: indeed
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AmyRose> darn
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> why?
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: Because I always set my channels to auto-op me
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: ahhh
<mardi> dystopianray_: you happen to know the nvidia gears command to see 3d acceleration fps stuff thingie
<aabrahao>  aabrahao: You did an update ?
<aabrahao> *
<dystopianray_> mardi: there is no specific nvidia gears, run 'glxgears'
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> I just sabe the .list ans made a apt
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: sudo apt-get update
<markc> anyone happen to have a tascam us-122 usb soundcard ?
<chx> apt-index-watch is eating all my resources. I did an /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher stop but wtf
<mardi> dystopianray_: hrm, when run glxgears i get:
<mardi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mardi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mardi> eep, sorry
<dystopianray_> mardi: did you install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<mardi> dystopianray_: yup
<dystopianray_> mardi: did the nvidia logo appear when X started?
<mardi> dystopianray_: yup
<dystopianray_> mardi: can you grep /var/log/X.0.log for glx related errors?
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> update and upgrade, still not found the phpmyadmin
<DaSkreech> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: It's in universe
<mardi> dystopianray_: i also show a nvidia-kernel-common installed, will do that command now
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14536/
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> past the list again
<dystopianray_> mardi: pastebin the results of 'grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<DaSkreech> Just did
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: that's what you should have
<mardi> dystopianray_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14537/
<mardi> dystopianray_: i guess the composite thing is the prob
<dystopianray_> mardi: you have composite enabled?
<mardi> dystopianray_: hehe, i really don't know...
<dystopianray_> mardi: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<mardi> l've just installed this 2 days ago and have yet to mess with anything really
<mardi> dystopianray_: sure, one tic
<mardi> dystopianray_: i've added it to the bottom of the other: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14538/
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14539/ why I can get the package?
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: replace your sources.list with that
<dystopianray_> mardi: ok, it sounds like X is loading composite by default
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: You may need to recomment out the cdrom line
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: do a sudo apt-get update again and you should be able to install pphmyadmin
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: see the lines that say universe? I uncommented them
<DaSkreech> that's why you could not install phpmyadmin
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: night
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Night dude
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: how are you?
<dystopianray_> mardi: can you put this in your xorg.conf, put it at the end, or the start, or anywhere it doesn't matter, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14541/
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: quite good, lol, format, now updating to edgy
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: nice
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: well, happy easter
<DaSkreech> icecruncher: Sure why not? :)
<mardi> dystopianray_: done, i'll try it again, thanks! :)
<icecruncher> lol
<DaSkreech> Hmm gaim is dead Long live pidgin
<icecruncher> DaSkreech: pidgin? that a clien?
<icecruncher> *client
<DaSkreech> Yeah gaim is dead
<DaSkreech> http://gaim.sf.net
<icecruncher> sob
<DaSkreech> They just changed the name. Buck up
<DaSkreech>  AOL sued them out of the nest it seems
<icecruncher> haha, used to use that in my windows days
<mardi> dystopianray_: that worked!
<icecruncher> wish they'd change the interface a bit
<mardi> dystopianray_: i can now glxgears
<dystopianray_> mardi: excellent
<mardi> i can't run fgl_glxgears, is there a nvidia equivilant?
<aabrahao> <DaSkreech> now is geting phpmyadmin. Why it happened
<dystopianray_> mardi: not that I know of
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: you didn't have universe turned on
<DaSkreech> !universe | aabrahao
<ubotu> aabrahao: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dystopianray_> mardi: run this 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: read that
<DaSkreech> aabrahao: I have to go now. Glad you got your packages :)
<Vincent_k> I want to format my creative muvo but I'm not sure how to.. any suggestions?
<mardi> dystopianray_: direct rendering: Yes
<dystopianray_> mardi: ok, so your 3d acceleration should be fine
<mardi> dystopianray_: yay! thanks much :)
<mardi> i'll try egoboo again :p
<dystopianray_> Vincent_k: formatting it may break it, if it depends on an existing directory structure and preexisting files
<DaSkreech> mardi: Night!
<Vincent_k> I,ts an 512mb flash type player
<icecruncher> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dystopianray_> Vincent_k: if you're sure that formatting it will still allow it to work you can use mdosfs on it
<dystopianray_> Vincent_k: mkdosfs
<Iwonder|too> anyone tried a rt2600 pcmia wireless card?
<Vincent_k> yeah I read about it but I'm not sure about the actual commands
<icecruncher> how can you install rpm's in debian?
<mardi> dystopianray_: egoboo works great now, thanks!
<icecruncher> (kubuntu)
<MuJ> alien
<Vincent_k> I want to make a fat32 format
<mardi> DaSkreech: good night
<icecruncher> MuJ: alien? as in alien name.rpm?
<dystopianray_> Vincent_k: find out what device node it is, then $ sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/blah
<Vincent_k> ok I'll try it out thanks
<MuJ> alien --to-deb file
<MuJ> dpkg -i file.deb
<icecruncher> k
<MuJ> man alien tells more :)
<aabrahao> so thank you a lot! your are very good and know a lot!
<ScottLij> why when I try to run eclipse it tells me that "No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations:  /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java"?
<MuJ> wild guess... there's no java virtual machine in /usr/lib/blahblah?
<ScottLij> why would it be looking there?
<Iwonder|too> thats the normal location for sun java?
<ScottLij> then why does "java -version" work?
<Iwonder|too> because maybe its not in normal location(ie. the locAtion it would be installed from the website)
<MuJ> it's in the other place in your path
<Iwonder|too> each distro seems to have ideas of where "normal" is
<gabrield> Anybody know if there are .debs for xloadtime? Or a way of fixing the .rpm or source for x86_64?
<icecruncher> could anyone give their opinion on which encoder is better  (lame, ogg, flac)?
* MuJ prefers ogg
<sonoftheclayr> i love all the kernel upgrades in feisty! recompiling the wireless drivers and finding out that tty flickers and moves around, or maybe that was the bios flash? fun, fun, fun!
<Borninfire> Hello from Dallas
<ScottLij> I downloaded the jdk1.6.0 binary from the sun website and unpacked it, now how to I install it where it needs to be?
<icecruncher> ScottLij: run the installr, you choose during install
<Iwonder|too> or symlink it
<Borninfire> www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml  <-- Install package instructions
<ScottLij> I did:  ./jd2k-whatever.bin   and it just made a new folder on the desktop
<icecruncher> sudo?
<Borninfire> At the terminal: Type:
<ScottLij> ah
<Borninfire>  su
<Borninfire> Enter the root password.
<Borninfire> Change to the directory in which you want to install. Type:
<Borninfire>  cd <directory path name>
<Borninfire>  For example, to install the software in the /usr/java/ directory, Type:
<Borninfire>  cd /usr/java/
<Borninfire> Change the permission of the file you downloaded to be executable. Type:
<Borninfire>  chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<Borninfire> Verify that you have permission to execute the file. Type:
<Borninfire>  ls -l
<icecruncher> Borninfire: not everyone has su
<icecruncher> lol
<Borninfire> use equivalent
<icecruncher> yup
<ScottLij> Eclipse is looking in the /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java directory
<Borninfire> just use this link, follow the steps
<ScottLij> how do I make it look in the 1.6 directory?
<Borninfire> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<ScottLij> that page has no instructions on how to use 1.6 if it's looking in the 1.4 directory
<icecruncher> just wondering, is anybody trying thunderbird 2 beta out yet?
<Borninfire> sub your directories, youve at least got to be that clever
<unix_infidel> why thunderbird when you can use evolution :P
<ScottLij> hmm
<Borninfire> neither has a good backup system
<Borninfire> or archival etc
<ScottLij> why when I got to / it only has home and media?
<icecruncher> lol
<ScottLij> I opened konquerer with the sudo command
<se7en> lspci |grep VGA   gives me this 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) in monitor+display i have nv driver and graphics card do i need nvidia driver and where do i get the right one
<pureStylezz> Hey... i just installed kubuntu but my user/pass isnt working..
<icecruncher> how about kmail?
<Borninfire> always a pain, you might try the nvidia forums, i always recommend a virtual machine if youre having video issues
<Borninfire> fuck troubleshoot
<pureStylezz> any way to get it back?
<icecruncher> pureStylezz: no, don't think so
<ScottLij> remember your user and password?
<pureStylezz> lol
<Borninfire> not really worth it, easier to reinstall
<Borninfire> install is fast
<pureStylezz> its the good one.. im pretty sure.
<pureStylezz> its just isnt working :/
<Borninfire> reload
<Borninfire> =) youll be back in 10 minutes
<ScottLij> how do I see the other folders in konqueror? theres only home and media in /
<unix_infidel> anyone know if its possible to make naim use non unicode chars?
<Borninfire> kmail doesnt have a good archival system either. . there are several packages for linux, however that do support simple conversion to more common formats, such as PST or NSF.
<Borninfire> if thats important to you. . .
<Borninfire> i dont think so infidel
<unix_infidel> i wish they would make an outlook port for nix.
<Borninfire> you can use eudora i think?
<unix_infidel> even something similar to entourage.
<Borninfire> pine?
<Borninfire> yah, entourage is compatible with simple mailbox conversion
<Borninfire> its a decent client
<Borninfire> i wanna add OSX to my virtual machine library at some point
<Borninfire> gotta find a good download
<se7en> anybody i need help with 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) where do i get the right driver
<unix_infidel> os x in vm isnt that great.
<unix_infidel> actually unless i'm running an os x critical app i prefer nix or windows.
<Borninfire> I could always unpack it to a partition if i liked it
<hannesduck> hi
<Borninfire> yeah i hear its nice for a few things, the shell first of all, and Ive been told its got really good wireless / bluetooth and USB / firewire support.
<Borninfire> not really highlights of a VM environment =)
<Luft> anyone know anything about the new vb.net compiler in mono 1.2.3?
<ScottLij> how do you rename a folder?
<Luft> Scott are you trying to rename a folder in a shell ?
<ScottLij> yes
<Linux_Galore> mv file_old  file_new
<Luft> yep, like Galore said
<ScottLij> scott@scott-desktop:/$ mv /usr/lib/jdk1.6.0/ /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/
<ScottLij> mv: target `/usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<Luft> leave off the ending '/'
<Luft> mv /usr/lib/jdk1.6.0 /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun
<Luft> I'm assuming jdk1.6.0 is a file and you want to rename it to j2sdk1.4-sun
<ScottLij> its a folder
<ScottLij> how do I delete a folder that isn't empty?
<Luft> rm -Rf <folder name>  be real careful
<Luft> You can delete your entire file system if you have root priv.
<unix_infidel> why not just move to a .trash file and have something automatically delete any file/folder older than N days.
<Linux_Galore> hmm Gaim is now called Pidgin
<unix_infidel> that's usually what i alias too.
<Linux_Galore> http://pidgin.im/
<ScottLij> hmm
<ScottLij> for some reason it also deleted the other java directory
<ScottLij> nm, I know what happened
<unix_infidel> ScottLij: most likely symlinked :P
<unix_infidel> told you to be careful.
<ScottLij> I moved it and didn't copy it
<ScottLij> so I did'nt know why two directories were deleted instead of the one I intended to
<ScottLij> so no biggie
<ScottLij> bah
<ScottLij> went through all that work and Eclipse doesn't like java 1.6
<Luft> What do you program in?  Java? C#?
<ScottLij> mostly Java
<ScottLij> some C
<Luft> have you tried Netbeans?
<ScottLij> it loaded the 2nd time I tried it, weird
<Luft> A great IDE
<Luft> I like netbeans because it has a drag and drop forms editor that isn't retarded.
<vecco> Hi, How in Kubuntu install using "sudo apt-get install" - Kadu ? When I write "sudo apt-get install kadu"and enter my password... "Doesn't exists ibqt3c102-mt and libssl0.9.7" How Can I install this packages... In Adept i see that these packages is installed...
<_Johny> Hello guys. Do you know a VOIP program for Linux which works either on windows and linux, and uses a webcam?
<PF-Away> _Johny: take a pick on kde-apps.org
<_Johny> ok
<_Johny> But It isn't neccesary for the program to be KDE comaptible - It can be just a good app for linux at all
<ScottLij> eclipse isn't liking the way I configured it
<ScottLij> doesn't even want to suggest completions
<PF-Away> _Johny: KDE apps are good apps;)
<_Johny> PF-Away: I0m going to try then:)
<Luft> Scott have you considered using netbeans as your Java IDE?
<JackPhil> could any can post something to vox.com
<PF-Away> ScottLij: tried Kate?
<vecco> How in kubuntu install libqt3c102-mt and libssl0.9.7 !!
<PF-Away> ;)
<ScottLij> I've used netbeans once before, but that was a year and a half ago
<ScottLij> has it improved since then?
<Luft> Im learning how to use it.  It really rocks.  Drag and drop forms etc.
<vecco> Anybody know? :((
<Luft> Probably not vecco.  Sorry...
<Luft> It sounds like you don't have a repository with those libs
<PF-Away> !info libssl0.9.7
<PF-Away> !info libssl
<ubotu> libssl0.9.7: SSL shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7k-3 (edgy), package size 2228 kB, installed size 5184 kB
<ubotu> Package libssl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<vecco> Yesterday I've installed Kubuntu ver.6.0.6 LTS and I wanna install Kadu and FireFox using "sudo apt-get install" but I can't.. 1 year ago when I had Kubuntu my friend installing these apps using apt-get install and It works ... :(( Please Help.
<PF-Away> vecco: why use apt-get?
<PF-Away> vecco: just use adept
<pureStylezz> WOOT
<vecco> In Adept was the same error... Doesn;t exists libqt.. and libssl..
<pureStylezz> kubuntu works very well
<pureStylezz> :D
<PF-Away> vecco: try to update
<vecco> how?
<pureStylezz> lol
<pureStylezz> kubuntu > ubuntu imo
<pureStylezz> :D
<vecco> I forget all about it
<PF-Away> vecco: in adept manager
<PF-Away> vecco: click on "Fetch Updates"
<vecco> It's diabled
<vecco> Ok
<vecco> done
<PF-Away> vecco: try again
<Snowman> stupid question perhaps, but how do I get the system tray to go back to 2 rows of icons instead of 1.  it's getting crowded on that panel.
<PF-Away> Snowman: try asking in #kde if noone answers here
<vecco> Hmm... When I click "Request Install" (Kadu) then Requested : Break (installation)
<vecco> BREAK (install)*
<PF-Away> vecco: try running "sudo aptitude install kadu" in the konsole, then
<vecco> ok
<vecco>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PF-Away> vecco: you must close Adept Manager first
<Snowman> you have to exit the gui install/remove app first
<vecco> yep
<Snowman> yeah, adept.  that's the one :P
<vecco> w8
<vecco> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<vecco> Abort.
<vecco> and the same errors with doesn;t exists following packages
<PF-Away> vecco: try "sudo apt-get install kadu"
<vecco> It doesn;t works
<vecco> I've read Kadu documentation and Install Help and I doing that... But IT DOESN'T WORK.. :((
<PF-Away> !info kadu
<vecco> PL:
<vecco> Nastpujce pakiety maj niespenione zalenoci:
<vecco>   kadu: Wymaga: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) ale nie da si go zainstalowa
<vecco>         Wymaga: libssl0.9.7 ale nie da si go zainstalowa
<vecco> E: Pakiety s bdne
<ubotu> Package kadu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
* PF-Away is no good with slavic languages;)
<vecco> Polish :P
<PF-Away> ah, ok;)
<ProvoliK> Hi
<PF-Away> !hi | ProvoliK
<ubotu> ProvoliK: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ProvoliK> I am trying to install my NVIDIA graphic card
<ProvoliK> maybe I need some help :-\
<PF-Away> !envy | ProvoliK
<ubotu> ProvoliK: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<ProvoliK> Sorry, I have feisty
<ProvoliK> I tried envy but it says that it is not supported
<erz-> hi back
<crazyrobot> how do you ping an address on a specific port?
<crazyrobot> i just want to know if a remote port is open or not
<marin> hello
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: just sudo nmap <host>
<crazyrobot> thanks
<crazyrobot> just curious, how many people here run linux on an iMac?
<ProvoliK> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.htm <-- page not found
<PF-Away> !remember eny is envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. This software is NOT supported by ubuntu and you will not receive aid for it here. More at http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html See !nvidia and !nvidia9
<vadim_> hi2all
<Marin> nobody speak French here ?
<erz-> oui
<PF-Away> !fr | Marin
<ubotu> Marin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pureStylez> :D
<PF-Away> :D
<crazyrobot> anybody here part of fsf?
<PF-Away> tried #fsf ?
<crazyrobot> nope, i was curious if anybody here is part of it.  i'd rather be here, i don't like their whole badvista.org campaign.
<PF-Away> why not?
<PF-Away> it's important that people know what they're buying
<_Johny> Is there any hotplug for usb devices available in Kubuntu?
<PF-Away> _Johny: if I understand you correctly, yes, but ask in #kubuntu
* PF-Away just noticed he was in #kubunty
<PF-Away> *u
<_Johny> ;)
<crazyrobot> that is important, but i'm not one for this whole microsoft, linux, mac war.  each one has their place.  i absolutely will never use anything but linux my whole life.  but the way most people go about the war is very child like.
<PF-Away> _Johny: what do you mean?
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: badvista isn't part of a OS "war"
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: it's about DRM
<crazyrobot> people already know, there was a study going, about vista and xp, and 90% or so of people aren't upgrading to vista, they have no need.
<_Johny> I mean - a deamon which monitors all what you do with usb devices (plugging) then manage all the permissions by itself so you don't have to change your /dev permissions, which is more secure
<crazyrobot> i don't want anybody to run vista.  i think its funny that samba doesn't work with it.  but old version of the protocal like xp, work with it, that means they targeted linux.
<crazyrobot> _Johny: there is, but i can't think of what its called... go to sourceforge.net and do a search for usb.
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: they don't just target linux, they target all competitors
<PF-Away> _Johny: i still don't understand;)
<PF-Away> udev?
<_Johny> I was told it's called just "hotplug" but so far haven't found it in the repos
<crazyrobot> well in proprietary software who doesn't?  steve jobs is WAY worse than microsoft.
<crazyrobot> he is one of the main subjects in a book called how to deal with assholes.
<_Johny> PF-Away: somethinkg like that, I'd say :)
<_Johny> PF-Away: what you don't understand?
<crazyrobot> he takes a common peice of technology or hardware, changes it enough to convince people mac came out with it, and then sells it for at least twice as much as other people.
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: have you read about how Microsoft got where they are today?
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: in my book, Apple is like angels, compared to Microsoft
<erz-> Omg i love kubuntu, thx god ! My laptop card reader is recognized and i can read my MS without install anything
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: Apple actually uses and supports open standardss
<PF-Away> (like XML, OpenGL, etc.)
<PF-Away> erz-: :D
<_Johny> erz-: :)
<crazyrobot> you mean like stealing things from linux like kde, and linux, yes the kernel is written from Mach linux which Linus Torvalds told steve jobs not to use.  and then calls it their own.
<crazyrobot> they don't support open standards, try to get a mp4 or m4a from an apple machine and run it on any other machine.
<crazyrobot> doesn't work.
<crazyrobot> even on an imac asks for a password.
<erz-> ^^'
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: ?
<crazyrobot> steve jobs is all money, where bill gates a couple of months ago, talked about stepping down, and donated billions of dollars to his and his wife organization.
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: they use some parts from BSD in their kernel
<_Johny> crazyrobot: what organization?
<crazyrobot> check out a book called, Just for Fun, its the biography/autobiography of linus torvalds.
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: which they are entitled to, according to the BSD license
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: do you know how much more money Bill Gates has?
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: afaik, he has more money now that Steve Jobs will get in a long time
<HessiaNerd> hello
<_Johny> HessiaNerd: hello
<PF-Away> crazyrobot: and Apple actually invented a lot of the concepts in all modern desktops
<HessiaNerd> anyone have advice for a linux newb thinking of switching from gnome?
<crazyrobot> well obviously, bill gates has been doing it longer, and what i mean by that is steve jobs was stupid enough to get fired from his own company for a couple years.
<crazyrobot> actually the original desktop of macintosh was developed my Xerox, years, and years ago.
<crazyrobot> just for fun, the story of an accidental revolutionary.
<HessiaNerd> specifically, Id like a _good_ CAD program and Beryl looks nifty
<HessiaNerd> anyone here use beryl? or is it more for gnome?...
<DarkMageZ> HessiaNerd, it's for both.
<HessiaNerd> DarkMageZ: excelent! How, bout a program for syncing music with my Creative Zen?
<HessiaNerd> I'm trying to justify switching from gnome to KDE... I would rather not have both.  I guess I just worry about clutter and funky dependency issues
<icecruncher> HessiaNerd: lol, i did that, lot's of junk, decided to reformat and clean install
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: yea... I tried it for about two days.... just seems messy to me. You prefer KDE? I stuck with gnome, mostly cause thats the install CD I have and my internet connection bloz
<wolferine> anyone watch the UFC?
<icecruncher> HessiaNerd: yeah, i used the kde cd. lol
<HessiaNerd> wolferine: kinda weak.... that lightweight fight with garcia and ... whatshisname was pretty good tho
<wolferine> but GSP LOST!!/
<wolferine> i couldnt believe it!?
<HessiaNerd> it wasnt even that good of a fight...
<HessiaNerd> he slipped up a bit, and got knocked DOWN...  I guess theres just not much room for error in those title bouts
<HessiaNerd> iecruncher: yea, I just convinced my brother to get both install CDs for 7.04 for me...  I'm just debating which one to actually install
<HessiaNerd> anyone here use CAD?
<S-Angeli> Hi, I have an external FireWire hd I wish to connect to my kubuntu to backup my entire system. What should I do? When I will plug it in, will it be recognized as "my USB device" and will appear to my desktop or do I have to prepare something before?
<stamen> hi
<HessiaNerd> S-Angeli: is it really firewire only?
<stamen> can somebody give me a link for w32codecs which are working normaly
<S-Angeli> no, it does also have usb but I would prefer to use firewire if possible, as know being a bit faster
<stamen> please
<stamen> I want to download them, I can;t find working mirror for them
<S-Angeli> HessiaNerd, ?
<S-Angeli> well must go now. Am in a hurry. will ask later on .
<S-Angeli> thks for now
<HessiaNerd> doh
<HessiaNerd> didnt have an answer anyway...
<HessiaNerd> so can anyone comment on gnomad, graphiteone / CAD, or the beatdown that happened in UFC tonight?
<HessiaNerd> pr0n?
<HessiaNerd> I knew a Spawn, he was a crazy ninja/peruvian
<HessiaNerd> ninjaed his way into Disneyland....
<HessiaNerd> would kick your ass if you called him mexican
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<icecruncher>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<icecruncher>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<icecruncher>         LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<icecruncher>     are supported and installed on your system.
<icecruncher> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<icecruncher> what the heck does that mean
<icecruncher> ?
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: you from australia?
<icecruncher> no
<icecruncher> lol
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: Peru perhaps?
<chijin> my locale is en_AU too for some reason, and i'm in finland
<spawn57> what's the aussie locale like?
<spawn57> is it full of swear words?
<HessiaNerd> yea, like struth aus, and crikey
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: change to US or GB english... that _might_ help...
<smile> hi linuxuans
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: and stop being a socialist
<HessiaNerd> hello smile
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: jk ;)
<smile> my problem is with openoffice in gnome .. i cant see icons .. no problem under kde !!
<smile> any help plz ?
<HessiaNerd> smile: dont use gnome?
<icecruncher> HessiaNerd: heck, i never put it to australia
<smile> HessiaNerd: i use both gnome and kde
<smile> HessiaNerd: this problm is under gnome only !!
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: try to change it?
<smile> HessiaNerd: maybe a problem with gtk
<icecruncher> how, it is in perl no?
<HessiaNerd> icecruncher: what program is this from?
<icecruncher> I'm updating the system to edgy, and i got billion of those
<usamahashimi> i am having a problem, i have a hard disk and a usb flash drive, when i attached them with my system, the system is giving input/output error, can anyone guide me that how can i fix them?
<HessiaNerd> smile: well most likely gtk... Im not a freferent supporter of gnome at this point.
<jaaroo> hello there. I have a set of disks and some of them were formerly part of raid array. Is it somehow possible to detect which disks were part of which raid array?
<HessiaNerd> AWAY
<kraut> moin
<HessiaNerd> wie ghets
<icecruncher> where can you see teh install log errors?
<wolferine> did you google it?
<icecruncher> no
<ubuntu_> i have a problem
<ubuntu_> when i try to install kubuntu, it shows my sata disks in the wonr order
<ubuntu_> |wrong
<hannesduck> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<hannesduck> where can i the 3d efects activate?
<ubuntu_> i don't know, i need help myself
<wolferine> ubuntu_, what do you mean, wrong order?
<ubuntu_> well, sda and sdb are supposed to be sdc and sdd
<ubuntu_> and vice versa
<ubuntu_> i tried installing, but it looks like it confuses both win2k and bios then
<wolferine> jumpers setup properly?
<ubuntu_> grub returns error 15
<ubuntu_> oh yea, jumpers are right
<smile> hi .. how long can I take to upgrade my Dapper ?
<ubuntu_> the disks that are supposed to be sdc and sdd are connected to a pci/controller
<ubuntu_> while the other two are connected to the mb
<ubuntu_> when i install windows, i can choose the order of the disk, just install the drivers in a different order
<ubuntu_> i dont need to get the disks in the right order, i just need for them to cooperate
<ubuntu_> as it is now, what linux thinks is sda is in reality sdc, which makes problems for grub
<icecruncher> smile: depends on internet speeds
<icecruncher> smile: 100 kbts about 3 hours for download
<smile> icecruncher: i have DSL connexion (128ko) and i can reach 15 kb download speed
<icecruncher> devide 100 by 15 and multiply by 3
<icecruncher> lol
<smile> icecruncher: 20h :-(
<icecruncher> sob
<icecruncher> try start in the evening, then let it runn over night
<ubuntu_> or start when you wake up, and let it run until you go to bed
<icecruncher> lol
<ubuntu_> although 20h is a bit linger than that
<Blissex> ubuntu_: unfortunately the only correct way to do that is to use volume IDs and LILO.
<ubuntu_> *longer
<ubuntu_> lilo you say
<ubuntu_> how can i make the installer use lilo instead of grub then_
<Blissex> ubuntu_: after you installed...
<ubuntu_> :P
<icecruncher> smile: then after download it takes a few more min's for installing
<Blissex> ubuntu_: anyhow perhaps you can fix things a bit by moving around cards or cables. But the order in which peripherals are discovered/listed is essentially arbitrary, even if you can wing it sometimes.
<ubuntu_> no, the only way i can arrange the order is to install the drivers in a different order
<smile> icecruncher: can i do it and cut then continue other time
<icecruncher> no, never try that
<Blissex> ubuntu_: you main problem is that GRUB uses BIOS order (0x80/0x81/... etc.) and the Linux kernel uses what is in essence PCI order.
<ubuntu_> sda and sdb are connected to the mb, and sdc and sdd are connected to a pci-controller
<ubuntu_> during win2k install, i need to supply 2 drivers, one for mb and one for pci
<icecruncher> smile: is that your average download spee with win or dapper?
<icecruncher> *speed
<smile> icecruncher: both
<oyvind> how do i enable vncserver on kde?
<ubuntu_> if i change the order i install the drivers in, i can change the order of the disk pairs
<icecruncher> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubuntu_> the problem is that if i rewire, windows will be confused instead, and that leaves me here again
<ubuntu_> or ms-forums, in that case
<icecruncher> lol
<ubuntu_> i was hoping i could mount the linux-partition after install, and modify some of the files to make it work
* icecruncher is being killed by debian and wishes he where back using Suse
<ubuntu_> if not im gonna have to choose another distro that doesnt cause problems, although i tried both fedora and pclos with no luck so far
<icecruncher> what is pclos ?
<ubuntu_> they get the disks right, but pclos refuses to boot, and fc6 is so full of bugs i tore my hair out getting tvout to work, only to find out that in order to get wine to work, i had to do it over again
<SSJ_GZ> icecruncher: PCLinuxOS, I would guess.
<ubuntu_> yep
<Blissex> ubuntu_: MS Windows can be un-confused by using dangerous editing tricks.
<ubuntu_> problem is that grub is the most confused
<ubuntu_> i can easily get windows working
<Blissex> ubuntu_ I have written about this very issues some docs in my blog, wait a sec. It is much more subtle than you think it is.
<sdf_> i want the method to install any program in kubuntu    i entered  adept and make search and it be found new packages i want install it how can i install it?????????/
<sdf_> helpppppppppppppppp
<ubuntu_> if i use the command line install, can i make kubuntu run lilo instead of grub_
<ubuntu_> sdf_: im not too sure, but i think its "apt-get install <program name>", i used yum and rpm myself until yesterday
<union> hi
<sdf_> i m try
<sdf_> anyway thank you
<ubuntu_> np
<sdf_> ubuntu:i write apt-get install<laffer> in konsole
<sdf_> i had syntax error
<ubuntu_> if im not wrong
<ubuntu_> hmm
<vecco> Hi, everyone
<ubuntu_> if you check the faq for your distro, im pretty sure it says there
<ubuntu_> sdf_ you are not supposed to type the <> by the way
<sdf_> how?
<vecco> I've reinstalled Kubuntu and I have the same problem with "sudo apt-get install" ... I've tested this command on Kubuntu booted from CD and it worked but if I installed on Hard Drive and Boot from Disk,... I cannot use command "apt-get" ... I connecting with internet by Router (Asmax) ... Please Help Me ! :] 
<ubuntu_> im really not too sure on the command myself, i used yum and rpm myself until yesterday
<vecco> I try everything methods installing Kadu or other apps... and I can't
<ubuntu_> you usually have to be a root user to install, have you tried to sudo?
<vecco> I tried sudo.. :[
<vecco> I always add sudo before
<vecco> usually :p
<vecco> I have a Pl language..
<vecco> ;p
<vecco> meybe whos Pl
<vecco> E: Nie udao si otworzy pliku blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vecco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vecco> vecco@vecco-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<vecco> Password:
<vecco> Czytanie list pakietw... Gotowe
<vecco> Budowanie drzewa zalenoci... Gotowe
<vecco> Pakiet firefox nie ma dostpnej wersji, ale odnosi si do niego inny pakiet.
<vecco> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, e pakietu brakuje, zosta zastpiony przez inny
<vecco> pakiet lub nie jest dostpny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych rde.
<vecco> Jednak nastpujce pakiety go zastpuj:
<vecco>   libnss3
<vecco> E: Pakiet firefox nie ma kandydata do instalacji
<vecco> i can translate it to English..
<sdf_> how can i use rpm in kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> im not sure if you can
<wolferine> wait wait wait
<wolferine> vecco what language?
<digitx> im installl gentoo (soon)
<digitx> ;)
<ubuntu_> it is a redhat/fedora thing
<wolferine> sdf_, you dont
<wolferine> vecco google the ubuntu guide
<vecco>   E It has not managed to open file of blockade / var/lib/dpkg/lock 13 - ( ) open Permission denied E it ( / / ) Unable lock the administration directory var/lib/dpkg, are you root? vecco@vecco-laptop ~ $ sudo apt-get install firefox Password Reading letter of (list of) package. Ready construction of tree of dependence. Does not have package ready available version firefox, but other package concerns for it (him). Usually it means, that it scan
<vecco> er package or it is not available with the aid of presently put sources. However, they substitute following (step) package him (it) libnss3 E does not have package for installation candidate firefox
<vecco> in EN
<wolferine> vecco
<wolferine> you nned to stop pasting so much
<vecco> ok
<sdf_> is the redhaat better than kubuntu?
<wolferine> what are you trying to do?
<wolferine> sdf_, kinda insulting to ask that kinda question in here
<vecco> I tried install kadu by: sudo apt-get install Kadu, by Adept
<wolferine> kadu
<ubuntu_> sdf_, i dont know, i had a lot of problems with setting up Fedora Core 6, but i didn't get kubuntu running at all
<sdf_> kinda=???????????
<vecco> yep.
<wolferine> never heard of it
<vecco> and FireFox
<wolferine> vecco, what are you using as a reference?
<vecco> I didn't use..
<wolferine> vecco, use the ubuntu guide (google it)
<ubuntu_> hmmm
<ubuntu_> found something on the net
<sdf_> ubuntu:please give me the complete method to install new programs
<wolferine> that will help you to install firefox
<ubuntu_> gonna try to get this thing working now
<ubuntu_> later all
<sdf_> untill now i don t know how i can?
<wolferine> sdf_, less talk, more listen
<vecco> Plz tell me how to install firefox by sudo apt-get
<vecco> and tell me how I have to do
<sdf_> wolf:what do you mean?
<vecco> hmm... plz w8 May I have find the answer..
<wolferine> vecco, can you read?
<wolferine> try google
<wolferine> you will find it all, easy
<sdf_> p
<vecco> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   < Why It doesn't work? "gedit"
<sdf_> wolferine:can i know how old are you?
<intelikey> vecco cause it's not installed ?
<vecco> 15
<wolferine> sdf_, maybe you might want to consider check there on somethings first
<wolferine> as its a great resource
<vecco> I have to know why sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't work... It;s from Ubuntu guide..
<sdf_> no
<intelikey> vecco i told you because it's not installed
<vecco> then... How I can use this command... I have to update my repositories
<intelikey> vecco gedit is a gnome app   use a kde app seeing that you have kde rather than gnome.
<wolferine> good point
<intelikey> vecco kate is installed.
<vecco> how open sources.list file in Kubuntu?
<wolferine> vecco, more reading
<vecco> But I can't save this file
<intelikey> !sudo
<wolferine> he gave you tha answer
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<wolferine> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<wolferine> !vim
<wolferine> !emacs
<intelikey> wolferine dont count on vim being there either
<intelikey> or emacs
<intelikey> but nano is.
<wolferine> maybe thats why there is no trigger :)
<intelikey> actually no.   all there !calls trigger the same infonode
<intelikey> and ubotu doesnt repete
<wolferine> repeat
<wolferine> hehe
<intelikey> you keep my spelling streight and i'll keep your linux streight...  :)
<wolferine> sounds good
<PF-Away> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<PF-Away> :D
<PF-Away> !vim | PF-Away
<purez> :o
<purez> anyone here^
<intelikey> 344 at present
<PF-Away> 342?
<purez> well
<purez> i tryed to install a module but i get an error
<intelikey> two are bots several are clones....   most are idle.
<PF-Away> 343
<purez> i tryed to install madwifi
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> what error ?
<purez> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<purez> This
<intelikey> what did dmesg say about it ?
<PF-Away> purez: where did you get that module?
<PF-Away> purez: it's the wrong module
<intelikey>  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/net/ath_pci.ko
<PF-Away> purez: please write "/sysinfo" in here
<purez> Sysinfo for 'darkstaown-laptop': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.80GHz at 1600 MHz (3202 bogomips), , RAM: 411/439MB, 102 proc's, 2.41h up
<purez> :p
<purez> and
<PF-Away> purez: i ask again, where did you get that madwifi module?
<purez> its a aircrack module ;p
<PF-Away> purez: please use modules supplied with your OS
<PF-Away> ;)
<icecruncher> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<icecruncher> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<PF-Away> why isn't nano mentioned amongst the programming editors?
<icecruncher> dunno
<PF-Away> it's a very viable code editor, with syntax highlighting and everything
<intelikey> doesn't qualify
<PF-Away> intelikey: how?
<icecruncher> why?
<intelikey> ask seaves ?
<PF-Away> he's not here
<PF-Away> intelikey: it was you who said it didn't qualify;)
<Hobbsee> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Hobbsee> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<icecruncher> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<PF-Away> AND nano!
<PF-Away> nano can be used for HTML too:D
<icecruncher> yeha
<Hobbsee> meh.  it's in editors
<Hobbsee> really, it's pick your favourite editors, rather than trying to list them all
<intelikey> ed  sed and echo can be used for writing html.......
<PF-Away> Hobbsee: eMacs and VIm (random capitilasiotns) are in both
<Hobbsee> i realise that, and they're more popular
<PF-Away> Hobbsee: not amongst newcomers;)
<PF-Away> Hobbsee: nano is the default editor in both Gentoo and *Ubuntu, afaik
<PF-Away> and probably in other distros too
<sdf_> when i enter the konsole and i try to enter any location ? it write no such file or directories        why?
<PF-Away> sdf_: you must write "cd" first
<PF-Away> like "cd /home"
<anthony_> im having a big problem with executing binaries through konsole
<anthony_> ive triple checked the permissions, it just comes back no such file or directory
<anthony_> even though its right there
<intelikey> not in your path
<PF-Away> anthony_: running "./<binary>"?
<mvo7> use ./filename instead of filename
<sdf_> i wrote cd/home/name of program that in home
<intelikey> or add  ./  to your path
<anthony_> yeah, like that, PF
<anthony_> nthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$ ls
<anthony_> icons    README                skype-callto-handler  skype.desktop.old
<anthony_> lang     skype                 skype.conf            sound
<anthony_> LICENSE  skype-action-handler  skype.desktop
<anthony_> anthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$ ./skype
<anthony_> bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<PF-Away> sdf_: use a space between the cd and the dir
<intelikey> sdf_  cd/home/name <<<  no such file.      cd /home/name <<<<  that will work.
<intelikey> sdf_ learn to use the tab key.   it helps a lot.
<icecruncher> anybody know the hotkey to switch between desktops
<icecruncher> ?
<sdf_> cd/home/name <<<  no such file.      cd /home/name <<<<  that will work.
<sdf_> what are the difference
<sdf_> ???????/
<intelikey> icecruncher ctrl+arrow  ?
<icecruncher> no
<PF-Away> icecruncher: i've mapped it to ctrl+alt+shift+tab here
<intelikey> sdf_ to linux, all the differance in the world.
<PF-Away> all the modifier keys I could find
<intelikey> icecruncher khotkeys can tell ya
<icecruncher> so you can set them?
<anthony_> anyone see anything wrong with that?
<icecruncher> k
<sdf_> you mean the distance between cd and /?
<PF-Away> icecruncher: alt+f2, type "kcontrol"
<PF-Away> hit enter and search for keys
<intelikey> anthony_ tab key.      tab-completion
<levent> Haai
<intelikey> sdf_ yes
<sdf_> i wrote    cd /home/lmule-1.0.2.tar.gz
<anthony_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 anthony anthony 15232104 2006-09-30 00:08 skype
<intelikey> sdf_ without the space between it's all one word to linux.      with the space it's a single word command with another single word operation for the command to preform
<anthony_> anthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$ ./skype
<sdf_>  it wrote no such files or directories
<anthony_> bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<icecruncher> crap, desktop and kopete just crashed
<anthony_> and yes, im using tab completion
<intelikey> cd /home/lmule-1.0.2.tar.gz <<<<    highly doubtful that   *tar.gz is a dir.
<anthony_> sdf: cd /home ; tar -zxvf lmule-1.0.2.tar.gz
<sdf_> i don t understand
<intelikey> anthony_ and  ./skype[tab] [tab]     just adds a space after ./skype ?
<anthony_> a tar.gz is an archive file it is not a folder, its a file and cannot be cd to
<anthony_> you need to extract the archive
<icecruncher> anthony_: your trying to install skype, why not get the default intstall packge?
<anthony_> im on x86x_64
<anthony_> cant find a deb for it
<icecruncher> k
<sdf_> how can i extract the archive??????/
<mrigns_> ...
<intelikey> anthony_ could be.   you can mkdir blah.tar.gz    just that most people wont.
<anthony_> true, but sdf isn't going to have done that :P hopefully ;)
<icecruncher> sdf_: tar?
<sdf_> ok
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<icecruncher> sdf_: what is the extension?
<sdf_> then i extract the archive i want to install this program how?
<icecruncher> ./configure if it's there
<intelikey> !b-e | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<icecruncher> !restrictions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> icecruncher: restricions?
<icecruncher> forget it
<icecruncher> lol
<PF-Away> *ctions
<PF-Away> ;D
<anthony_> running 7.04 on x86_64, can't find any packages for skype, and as i said, can't seem to run anything in konsole, except binaries as part of distro, maybe its my PATH, but im specifying local...
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PF-Away> !unrestricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrestricted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> ahh, thanks, pain in the rear they are
<intelikey> !free formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<icecruncher> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<intelikey> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<icecruncher> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<PF-Away> !proprietary
<PF-Away> !KDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<icecruncher> !KDE
<intelikey> !edUbuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<anthony_> anyone got any ideas?
<icecruncher> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<intelikey> !xUbuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<mrigns_> what the hell are you doing guys?
<anthony_> spamming crap
<anthony_> lol
<icecruncher> no, just checking out the bot
<PF-Away> anthony_: what happens when you try to run them?
<mrigns_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> mrigns_ it was quiet and we had a sort of bot war....   it's over now.
<anthony_> nothing
<anthony_> bash just says "file not found"
<PF-Away> !attack icecruncher
<anthony_> ive tried even using absolute path to the binary, copying the binary, renaming hte binary
<PF-Away> anthony_: then you don't specify the right filename
<anthony_> re-chmod, re-chown
<PF-Away> anthony_: using tab?
<anthony_> done it all
<anthony_> yes, using tab, and typing it manually
<intelikey> anthony_ where is ?
<anthony_> its in my home folder, in the folder created when i extracted the archive
<intelikey> anthony_ name of file ?
<anthony_> skyp
<anthony_> skype
<intelikey> anthony_  ls -l ~/skype
<intelikey> what does that say ?
<anthony_> anthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$ ls -l
<anthony_> total 29864
<anthony_> drwxr-xr-x 2 anthony anthony     4096 2006-09-30 00:08 icons
<anthony_> drwxr-xr-x 2 anthony anthony     4096 2006-09-30 00:08 lang
<anthony_> -rw-r--r-- 1 anthony anthony    22441 2006-09-30 00:08 LICENSE
<anthony_> -rw-r--r-- 1 anthony anthony     2835 2006-09-30 00:08 README
<anthony_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 anthony anthony 15232104 2007-04-08 21:38 skype
<anthony_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 anthony anthony    12639 2006-09-30 00:08 skype-action-handler
<intelikey> that's not what i said do......
<anthony_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 anthony anthony 15232104 2006-09-30 00:08 skype-bin
<anthony_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 anthony anthony     1813 2006-09-30 00:08 skype-callto-handler
<anthony_> -rw-r--r-- 1 anthony anthony      454 2006-09-30 00:08 skype.conf
<anthony_> -rw-r--r-- 1 anthony anthony      142 2006-09-30 00:08 skype.desktop
<anthony_> -rw-r--r-- 1 anthony anthony      125 2006-09-30 00:08 skype.desktop.old
<anthony_> drwxr-xr-x 2 anthony anthony     4096 2006-09-30 00:08 sound
<anthony_> anthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$
<anthony_> skype-bin is a copy of skype, i made trying to run it, it can't find that one either
<anthony_> look, im in the
<AlCantara> screensaver always crashes x-server. even in the kde-configuration dialog. how can i disable it via configuration-file?
<anthony_> im in the ~/skype directory
<icecruncher> dude "./skypefile.bin
<icecruncher> "
<icecruncher> first chmod +x file.bin
<intelikey> anthony_ you sure are.    now what does     ls -l ~/skype     tell you ?
<anthony_> if you look at the ls output you can see it already has +x for ugo
<anthony_> it says no such folder
<Linux_Galore> ?? there is a ubuntu skype installer why would you need to chmod anything
<intelikey> anthony_ ok seeing you know all things and we can't help you,  don't ask us!
<icecruncher> Linux_Galore: he's on X64 and has to use the binary
<PF-Away> anthony_: you on 64-bit?
<anthony_> yeah
<PF-Away> anthony_: try linux32 <name>
<anthony_> i just switched over from fedora 6, so this is most frustrating
<Linux_Galore> yeah, anther reason I dont use the 64 bit version
<Linux_Galore> another*
<intelikey> anthony_ you said it was in your home dir.   and the name was "skype"    you can't run   ~/skype    if it's not there.
<icecruncher> lol, me too
<PF-Away> intelikey: if he can tab-complete it, it's there
<intelikey> PF-Away he's not in ~
<Linux_Galore> 64 bit is nice bit its not mature yet
<intelikey> duh
<anthony_> anthony@black-ops:~/skype-1.3.0.53$ linux32 ./skype
<anthony_> Cannot execute ./skype: No such file or directory
<Linux_Galore> but*
<PF-Away> anthony_: drop the ./
<PF-Away> anthony_: and tab-complete the name
<anthony_> tried that, same thing
<PF-Away> anthony_: ldd skype
<Linux_Galore> j #ubuntu
<anthony_> not a dynamic executable
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<anthony_> ... thats not right, is it? :P
<anthony_> its the static version though, so it might be
<PF-Away> sounds bad
<anthony_> its not supposed to be linking in anything
<PF-Away> anthony_: try file skype
<PF-Away> anthony_: it should get libc, at least
<PF-Away> afaik
<intelikey> anthony_ ~/skype-1.3.0.53/skype-bin
<anthony_> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<pollyo> Yes!  I got my mceusb2 remote working as a mouse!
<anthony_> thats it, all it prints
<PF-Away> anthony_: try closing and opening a new konsole
<anthony_> exactly the same responses
<intelikey> anthony_ ~/skype-1.3.0.53/skype-bin --help
<icecruncher> several packages are being held back, what to do?
<intelikey> icecruncher let them.    means something depends on a specific version.  maybe vidio driver ?
<icecruncher> amarok amarok-xine bluez-utils hpijs kaffeine-xine kde-guidance
<icecruncher>   kmplayer-base kmplayer-konq-plugins kubuntu-desktop
<icecruncher>   python-htmlgen speedcrunch ubuntu-minimal
<icecruncher> xine maybe?
<intelikey> yeah maybe
<pupeno> Hello.
<pollyo> Anyone using kdelirc (irkick)
<icecruncher> hi
<pupeno> After upgrading to Feisty, I can't no longer mount my encrypted file system. I can luksOpen it, but then I get:
<pupeno> # mount /dev/mapper/home /home/
<pupeno> mount: Operation not supported
<pupeno> Any ideas?
<icecruncher> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<icecruncher> dang it
<pollyo> pupeno: Do you have to specify the type of filesystem?
<pupeno> pollyo: it doesn't ask for it, but I can try.
<sdf_> i want to install lmule program with .tar.gz i have unzibbed the file and then??????/
<intelikey> pupeno module ?
<intelikey> just a guess.
<pupeno> intelikey: specifing the fs doesn't help.
<intelikey> sdf_ you didn't read the page ubotu sent you....
<pupeno> intelikey: what do you mean by "module ?"?
<sdf_> i read it
<intelikey> !b-e > sdf_
<sdf_> but i didn t understand any thing
<icecruncher> !b-e > icecruncher
<sdf_> it s the first time to use linux
<pupeno> sdf_: installing software not from packages is not for people who don't know what they are doing (or who don't want to learn).
<andreasw> does someone use kdevelop for qt developing?
<intelikey> pupeno i mean when something is not supported it genericly means the kernel doesn't recognize it.   thus maybe a module is not inserted that needs to be....
<PF-Away> pupeno: have you modprobe'd fuse and friends?
<intelikey> like support for encripted fs's ?
<pupeno> intelikey: agreed, but opening the encrypted fs worked, what doesn't work is mounting it.
<PF-Away> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icecruncher> sdf_: you extracted it?
<sdf_> ya
<intelikey> pupeno dmesg  "might"  be helpful.
<pupeno> PF-Away: no, but I didn't have to modprobe it on Egdy.
<icecruncher> look at 3 stages of compiling packages
<PF-Away> pupeno: maybe it modprobed itself
<anthony_> *rubs temples*
<icecruncher> sdf_: I agree the document is condusing
<pupeno> intelikey: indeed, and it's not nice.
<intelikey> anthony_ did you get it ?
<icecruncher> sdf_: first try './configure'
<pupeno> I get these messages in dmesg: http://paste.lisp.org/display/39397
<icecruncher> sdf_: in the konsole
<pollyo> Anyone using irkick ?
<pollyo> or know if it has an official website?
<pollyo> it might be known as kdelirc
<sdf_> i wrote it in console
<icecruncher> sdf_: ahhm, don't forget sudo before that. then all you should 'sudo make', then 'sudo make install'
<pupeno> PF-Away: any other thing that fuse?
<anthony_> nope
<anthony_> everything ive tried just refuses to acknowledge it as a runnable binary
<anthony_> ldd says not dynamic
<anthony_> file reports no libs
<PF-Away> anthony_: dmesg | tail
<PF-Away> then
<sdf_> icecruncher: for example i have file on desktop and i want to install it      what do i do?
<intelikey> anthony_  and you did try    ~/skype-1.3.0.53/skype-bin --help
<sdf_> first i enter the konsole
<sdf_> icecrucher:then i wrote     what?????/
<icecruncher> sdf_: okay let's name the file: bob.tar.gz
<anthony_> the last 100 entries are all just scans by the wireless network card
<sdf_> then??//
<icecruncher> sdf_: first of all you type in 'tar -zxvf bob.tar.gz'
<icecruncher> sdf_: 'cd bob'
<PF-Away> Microsoft Bob
<intelikey> pupeno i agree that don't look good.
<pupeno> intelikey: it looks totally screwed.
<icecruncher> PF-Away: lol
<sdf_>  first of all you type in 'tar -zxvf bob.tar.gz'
<sdf_> this in konsole
<icecruncher> yeah bob being the filename
<pupeno> intelikey: fsck.reiserfs gave an error and ended up with a Aborted (core dumped).
<intelikey> eeeek
* PF-Away hands intelikey some hot milk and a blanket
<PF-Away> calm down
<pupeno> I'll boot with a livecd of edgy, try to update the backups, and restore the backups with feisty.
* intelikey backs away slowly while holding riot shild in front of him.
<PF-Away> pupeno: try running memtest86, mebbe
* icecruncher shoves intelikey near a heater
<sdf_> icecrucher:i write 'tar -zxvf bob.tar.gz' in konsole?????????
<anthony_> interesting, i tried it with another 32bit binary, and it too is acting the exact same way
<intelikey> that thing's gonna blow.
<icecruncher> sdf_: yes
<mvo7> sdf_ use aptitude as much as possible,only  if there is really-really no other way you can start installing from other sources.
<pupeno> PF-Away: was edgy more resistant to memory problems?
<mrigns_> reiserfs its just like its inventor. at first break/kill something and after that go missing
<icecruncher> mvo7: he's compiling from source, quite a bit of fun
<mvo7> oops adept
<PF-Away> pupeno: maybe you've damaged your ram since upgrading?
<sdf_> icecrucher:then i write cd filename????????/
<icecruncher> yes
<intelikey> sdf_   tar -zxvf *.tar.gz
<intelikey> sdf_   tar xf *.tar.gz
<sdf_> icecrucher:then????????
<intelikey> cd into the dir it creats
<mrigns_> sdf_: one question mark is enough
<icecruncher> sdf_: './configure'
<pupeno> PF-Away: I'd say that it would bee too much coincidence that the RAM worked for two years and is damaged in the last 30 minutes in which also I am running an upgraded beta version, don't you think?
<intelikey> mrigns_ ???
<intelikey> :)
<mrigns_> :D
<PF-Away> pupeno: maybe it got heated
<icecruncher> intelikey: you mind helping sdf_ ?
<icecruncher> gotta reboot
<intelikey> icecruncher yes
<icecruncher> k
<sdf_> icecrucher :then?????
<intelikey> sdf_   ls
<pupeno> PF-Away: well, it is easy to proove by trying to access the encrypted data with an edgy livecd
<PF-Away> pupeno: i meant the core dumping of the fsck progrm
<PF-Away> program
<intelikey> sdf_ look for files with all upper case name   LIKE THIS   and read them
<sdf_> intelikely:why don tyou help me?
<mrigns_> lol
<intelikey> sdf_ i am.
<PF-Away> he doesn't like you
<PF-Away> he wants his money
<mrigns_> why not just use amule or kmldonkey instead of compiling some shitty client?
<sdf_> icecrucher said:i write /configure right?
<intelikey> sdf_   cd into the dir that extracting the tar ball created   and   ls
<mrigns_> they are in the repos too
<intelikey> sdf_ not until you determine if there is an install script
<pupeno> PF-Away: the message is not "segmentation fault" like when you have a "crazy pointer", but "Aborted (core dumped)" and it is after an I/O error, so I wouldn't worry to much about it.
<anthony_> its defnitely because its a 32 bit program
<pupeno> maybe the cryptsetup changed format and there's a way to open the old format or something like that...
<intelikey> sdf_ you don't use generic compilation proceedures until you have determined that there are not "special" procedures that the software maker provided.    so look for files with all caps names  and read them.
<lpane> hello. has anyone used Envy to install nvidia driver?
<intelikey> lpane several have.  is this a poll ?   or do you have an issue ?
<lpane> intelikey: sorry, its not a pool.  i've just restarted from automatic install and my xorg.conf shows 'nv' as driver. also my resolution/refresh is worst than before
<sdf_> intelikey:any way that you but  untill now i didn t understand any thing in linux and may be back to windows
<sdf_> thank you*
<mvo7> anthony_:I use the normal x86 release on my 64 bit cpu, it avoids problems like that
<intelikey> lpane what release version ?   feisty ?
<anthony_> yeah, i like my dual core
<lpane> intelikey:  just upgrade from dapper to edgy
<lpane> intelikey: upgraded just so i could use envy
<intelikey> sdf_ the three generic commands to building software are  1.  ./configure      2.  make     3. sudo make install         but don't count on that working on all bundles,  and you would be far better off using installer scripts provided by the makers if they exist.    i was and still am trying to help you.   i don't want you to arbitrarrily type in several commands that don't work, and them get even more frustrated and say that 
<intelikey> lpane idk....  maybe just change the driver to nvidia and see what it does.   ?
<intelikey> if the install went ok, that is.
<lpane> intelikey: Ok.. will do some experimenting...
<intelikey> sdf_ you were told at the very first that compiling software is not for the novice.   there are litterally houndreds of thousands of things that "can" go wrong, and you need some common knowledge of the system befor you face such things.
<Pupeno_> In Edgy, my HD was /dev/hda, now it is /dev/sda and /etc/fstab contain some long UIDs, hash-like, instead of /def/something. What is all this about? something changed on Linux?
<sdf_> ok
<intelikey> Pupeno_ blkid   it's the fs ident mark.   all fs's have them.
<mvo7> Pupeno_: sata is mapped to sdX insteas of hdX now
<Pupeno_> intelikey: so you can identify FSs no matten in what device they are?
<intelikey> Pupeno_ yes  and  the command    blkid   should show you all fs's on the system.
<pepesmith> !seen jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pupeno_> mvo7: has SATA even been mapped ot hdX? I've never seen that. And I don't have SATA disks on this computer.
<pepesmith> @seen jucato
<intelikey> Pupeno_ ide should still exist as /dev/hd*
<sdf_> intelikey:now i have program in home "unzibbed program" i wrote     cd /home/program then it wrote no such files or directories
<sdf_> intelikey:what do i do???????
<intelikey> sdf_ that was because your home is not /home/   it is /home/<sdf_'s user name>/
<intelikey> try cd /home/sdf/program
<Pupeno_> intelikey: well, I have IDE (P)ATA devices and there's no /dev/hd*.
<sdf_> ok
<intelikey> and that assumes it was actually in your home dir and not on the desktop
<sdf_> i ll try
<Pupeno_> edgy is not able to open the encrypted FS, so it seems to be trashed.
<intelikey> Pupeno_ hmmm then they are using scsi emulation by default.  i guess      i don't have edgy.   just hoary and dapper.
<ssvnyp> hola
<jack_> hi my microphone doesnt work in skype (and any other app), i hvae tried everything,can anyone help?
<sdf_> it wrote this line cd /home/sdf/program$
<intelikey> !es | ssvnyp
<Pupeno_> intelikey: that might be it.
<ubotu> ssvnyp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pupeno_> How do I load other crypt engines in Egdy live CD? on /proc/crypt I only see md5 and cryptsetup is complaining: "Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec".
<sdf_> icelikey:checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<intelikey> Pupeno_ modprobe
<sdf_> this appear after i wrote configure
<sdf_> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<sdf_> and this
<sdf_> icelikey:i don t understand what is this?
<sdf_> checking for gawk... no
<intelikey> pupeno_  modprobe -l | less    can help you find modules.
<sdf_> checking for mawk... mawk
<sdf_> icelike:what do you mean?
<intelikey> sdf_ it's just trying to determine how to construct the makefile.
<Pupeno_> intelikey: nice! I didn't know about that. Thank you!
<sdf_> icelikey:how?????
<sdf_> can we cht from private room?
<sdf_> chat*
<intelikey> sdf_ that's what  ./configure does.    it constructs a "makefile"   for the "make"  command to use,     you should only look for "error"   or    "E:"  messages.
<intelikey> if you find any of those let us know.
<sdf_> icelikey:checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<sdf_> this is appearing
<Pupeno_> Ok. Edgy is capable of opening the encrypted FS, so, it is either a bug on Feisty or an incompatibility. If it is the last, re-creating the FS and restoring backups would do it, if it is the second, I have a long day ahead.
<intelikey> ok you didn't install build-essential    which i pointed you at the wiki page several times that tells you "you must install build-essential" befor compiling software on ubuntu
<bulb> zdravim
<intelikey> Pupeno_ you did check that the same module is inserted in feisty ?
<intelikey> just a thought.
<sdf_> icelikey:are you follow me?/////
<arvid> is there a way to make kubuntu mount my other (internal) harddrives automaticly on startup?
<Pupeno_> intelikey: I haven't checked, but the problem is not a missing module, but a scrambled FS.
<arvid> I just realized that I'm mounting them manualy on every boot
<intelikey> sdf_     ok you didn't install build-essential    which i pointed you at the wiki page several times that tells you "you must install build-essential" befor compiling software on ubuntu
<intelikey> sdf_ install  build-essential  and try again.
<intelikey> i have to run.  good day, and good luck to your penguin.
<sdf_> icelikey:hehehe how can i install build essensial?
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can I move the partial-downloaded folder from ktorrent to another location? I tried copy the folder over and alter the ktorrent config but that did not work
<intelikey> !b-e | sdf_
<ubotu> sdf_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mvo7> arvid: you can add an automount option in /etc/fstab
<mvo7> arvid: i don't know the exaxt syntax right now
<mvo7> sdf_: learn to use adept first, it's much easyer than compiling from source
<test> when I try to join #php here on freenode i keep getting redirected to #owerflow why is that. Sorry about my nick, can't remember the password for my rigisterd one
<Pupeno_> hak5fan: read the topic of #overflow.
<sdf_> mvo7:when i try to install build essential
<sdf_> it be wrote Reading package lists... Done
<sdf_> and
<sdf_> Building dependency tree... Done
<sdf_> and
<sdf_> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<sdf_> what are these?????
<hak5fan> Pupeno_: tnx
<sonoftheclayr> the first two are normal, the third one is odd
<sonoftheclayr> sdf_: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sdf_> ok
<sdf_> the same
<sdf_> i had the same lines
<sonoftheclayr> sdf_: that's really weird. fire up adept and see if it's in there
<sdf_> ok
<sdf_> i wrote in search in adept build-essential and i have not any resultes
<sonoftheclayr> sdf_: this is really weird, it should be in there by default. you haven't messed about with your sources.list file and removed the repos?
<sdf_> i don t  understand what do you mean?????/
<don_jr__-afk> sdf_ Do this apt-get -f install
<don_jr__-afk> sudo apt-get -f install
<sdf_> ok
<sdf_> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sdf_> this appear
<sdf_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sdf_> and this
<don_jr__> sdf_ do you  have adept or synaptic open?
<sdf_> ya i have adept
<don_jr__> close adept then try again
<sdf_> ok
<sdf_> Reading package lists... Done
<sdf_> Building dependency tree... Done
<sdf_> this appear
<sdf_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sdf_> and this
<sdf_> don jr:are you follow?????????
<Linux_Alien> hi, i'm trying to install kubuntu on a pc that has tv out connected to my tv, what option(s) do i need to specify to stop the screen becoming garbled? i trie nofb but still the same, this happens as soon as it tries to load X
<don_jr__> sdf_ I'm here, it's easter morning and I'm playing with my kids. hold on
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien that is beyond me there.  What type of card is it?
<pollyo> Anyone know where I can find info on kdelirc , kcmlirc, or irkick?
<sdf_> are you read this
<sdf_>  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sdf_> Reading package lists... Done
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: its a radeon 9200 256MB DDR +TV out - i know it can do it as i did it on ubuntu before but don't remember what option i gave it now, was long ago
<sdf_> ] Building dependency tree... Done
<don_jr__> yeas sdf_ I read it.  I"m not sure what the problem is.  I had that same problem last night, it asking for build-esential
<sdf_> don jr:this appear when i run your command
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien alrighty, then someone will be able to help you I hope.  I don't know how
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: hope so :) thanks
<Linux_Alien> is there a text mode?
<sdf_> don_jr:now i can t iinstall any new programs?????????/
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: no biggie anyway, i'll hook it up to here in a minute :)
<Linux_Alien> just curious really
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: easter morning? haha i'm in the future, it's nearly tomorrow here
<nathan> hey
<sdf_> heelpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<sdf_> i need helppppppppppp
<sonoftheclayr> sdf_: type in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<don_jr__> sofoftheclayr Yes, it's easter morning here and I"m about to read the easter story out of the Bible to my kids.
<don_jr__> now I need to get my nvidia drivers working on edgy
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: i ate most of my chocolate already, i'm still a kid (sort of) :)
<don_jr__> sonoftheclayr I'm 27 and have 5 kids and still love chocolate easter candy!! lol
<sonoftheclayr> don_jr__: cool, tell them i said hi!
<sdf_> don jr:where do you live?????/
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: i found this while helping someone earlier, dunno if you even need it, but thought it may be of use - http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidia-driver
<markc> debian etch just went stable today
<inade> what's the next testing named, markc?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<inade> hi ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i'm partitioning now to install 6.10 Edgy, but i get a strange error
<sonoftheclayr> ubuntu_: we should be able to help
<xardias> markc: really? i dont see anything on their homepage.
<ubuntu_> i've got a 206gb partition for XP, 1.5gb swap, 8gb for / and 12 for /home (the last 3 are have now SuSE, but i want to install Kubuntu over them)
<ubuntu_> and when i select the mount points, i select the 3 last partitions (/, home and swap), but it says to me that i have no selected the root
<ubuntu_> (sorry for my english, but i'm spanish) ;-)
<ubuntu_> where's the problem?
<openstandards> have you selected the mouthpath of / as root
<nathan> hey, does anyone know how I can install Compiz?
<inade>  /topic
<markc> http://lists.debian.org/debian-announce/debian-announce-2007/msg00002.html ... and /.
<ubuntu_> openstandards: yes
<don_jr__> Thank you very much Linux_Alien that did it, I'm up and running again!!
<Linux_Alien> sweet
<openstandards> ubuntu_: no idea then i've never experienced any problems myself so i can't really help
<Linux_Alien> any time man
<don_jr__> now I need to get wine to work and my life is happy...gotta have some of my mmorpg's! lol
<ubuntu_> ok, thank you openstandards
<inade> have you tried deleting the partitions before reusing them for kubuntu, ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu_> you mean to delet them in the partitioner and create them again?
<inade> yes, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i'll try now
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: well other than cedega, wouldn't you apt-get install wine      or winex ?
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: you might want to   apt-cache search wine  to see whats available
<niles> hi guys
<niles> any kaffeine users got angles to work?
<niles> i have a movie with multiple angles but i cant seem to use an of them other than angle 1
<ubuntu_> thx for help
<ubuntu_> chao
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien yes I just got done with wine(sorry for the delay, dressing kids to go to my dads) it's just learning to use it and getting things to run on it that I need to figure out.
<don_jr__> where do I go to change resolutions?  that in kcontrol?
<sdf_> how can i remove the histroy for websites that i visit for koqueror??????
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: i was the same way, just had to experiment a bit to make things work
<don_jr__> sdf_ in konqueror click settings->configure konqueror then on theleft find the history button and click it, then click clear history
<don_jr__> I gotta change my screen resolution, not sure where to do that in kubuntu
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: i just edit the xorg.conf and remove the unwanted resolutions
<sdf_> how can i make the screen small as windows
<sdf_> from propereties and setting
<sdf_> and we change the size
<don_jr__> sdf_ do what Linux_Alien just set.  I"m not sure how to do it any other way.
<don_jr__> sdf_ just put a # in front of hte lines you don't want used, then if you want to change back all you have to do is remove the #
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: no
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien no?  crud, I'm not sure which resolution I want to use, I"m oging to have to remove and add them over and over...lol
<Linux_Alien> just find the DefaultDepth line, then go to the subsection on that depth and edit the Modes line
<Linux_Alien> leave the others alone
<don_jr__> sdf_ Don't use hte # sign in front of it....
<Linux_Alien> no
<Linux_Alien> just edit it
<don_jr__> okay, well, a wine installation is going right now, let's hope the program runs after I get it installed and life is happy
<Linux_Alien> say if you have Modes "1024x768" "800x600"    etc, and you want 800x600 then just remove the 1024x768 bit
<Linux_Alien> it takes the first one on the line
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien alrighty, thanks.
<Linux_Alien> np :)
<sdf_> how can i run mpeg files??????/
<sdf_> mp3
<Linux_Alien> sdf_: mplayer, xine
<don_jr__> sdf_ there are a couple mp3 players built into kubuntu
<sdf_> how can i install them???///
<sdf_> and from wher i download them?
<sdf_> ya
<Linux_Alien> sdf_:   apt-cache search <whatever>
<Linux_Alien> apt-get install <stuffyoufind>
<Linux_Alien> :)
<don_jr__> I run the program with wine...it changed my screen resolution and then stopped.....heh
<don_jr__> and now screen resolution is stuck where it's at...lmao  this is gonna be fun to learn.
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: just restart x
<Linux_Alien> it will come back
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien lol, thanks...it's always so easy! hehe
<Linux_Alien> its because it failed and didn't get to the part of switching it back
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: lol
<Linux_Alien> don't think too complicated ;) its usually quite easy
<don_jr__> Linux_Alien right, now I have to figure out why it failed.  Does wine create a log file I an check?
<don_jr__> okay, stupid me....how do I restart x?  I know how to start it if it's off, how do I get it off to restart? lol
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: check the readme's man pages etc, make sure you start it in debug mode
<Linux_Alien> its been years so am struggling to remember
<don_jr__> Okay, can I just do a /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<Linux_Alien> be sure to setup the environment too
<Linux_Alien> and specify what version 95/98 etc your going to be doing
<Linux_Alien> don_jr__: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Linux_Alien> :)
<don_jr__> lol, again, another easy solution...but the kdm restart worked too! heh
<Linux_Alien> cool :-D
<Linux_Alien> as long as it works mate, thats my motto
<don_jr__> if I can get wine to work I'll n ever have to use another winblows box again!!!
<Linux_Alien> hehehe
<Linux_Alien> sweet
<Linux_Alien> i'm deleting my xp partition today, never used it in like 6 months
<Linux_Alien> i only had it there to do the ISP modem registration
<typedestereo> hm
<typedestereo> I just updated to fiesty fawn using dpkg
<typedestereo> do I have to log back in for it to take effect?
<PF-Away> typedestereo: reboot
<PF-Away> typedestereo: to update everything
<Oleswen> Excuse me I would know what is the browser that you use ?
<typedestereo> thanks
<typedestereo> though it isn't prompting me to reboot
<typedestereo> should it be?
<PF-Away> typedestereo: you don't have to reboot
<PF-Away> typedestereo: but to use all the new features, you have to
<typedestereo> right then
<PF-Away> Oleswen: Konqueror
<Linux_Alien> bbl :)
<Oleswen> The Linux users often use Konqueror or Mozilla ,
<Oleswen> ?
<PF-Away> Oleswen: yeah
<Oleswen> more Konqueror or more Firefox ?
<PF-Away> firefox probably
<PF-Away> like windows
<PF-Away> even though Konqueror is better;)
<don_jr__> I personally prefer konqueror, just cause konversation opens konqueror for links, and I'd rather use one browser instead of 2 for different jobs! lol and I've noticed that popups are alot less with knoqueror aswell.
<Oleswen> thanks
<soulrider> ive been using firefox lately, but sometimes it just freezes
<soulrider> so i installed Opera
<PF-Away> Opera pwns;)
<openstandards> opera isn't the browser of my choice :)
<don_jr__> anyone here uses wine?
<don_jr__> I just turned on winedebug=warn+all   but I don't know how to run a program I installed with wine, from the command line....
<PF-Away> don_jr__: i use it to play Fallout II
<don_jr__> how do I run a program I've installed from a command line?  I'm not sure how to set the path, cause I cna't find it....lol outside of wine it's self
<don_jr__> and locate doesn't find the file...lol
<ubuntu_> Guys I need to partition my hdd in order to install Kubuntu. I have xp installed and have two partitions, I need some help please.
<magical_trevsky> don_jr__, the program should be in ~/.wine/drive_c
<mvo7> ubuntu_
<mvo7> ubuntu_: the second partition is empty or used ?
<don_jr__> magical_trevsky duh..thank you very much I was putting the . before the /
<ubuntu_> empty
<korrx> hi all
<don_jr__> is there a way to change resolutions from within kde without altering the xorg.conf file?
<mvo7> ubuntu_: then you can choose manual partitioning in the installer
<ubuntu_> yes that is what I am doing
<ubuntu_> but I am lost
<ubuntu_> it is asks me then to select which partition I want to use
<jhutchins> don_jr__: Yes.
<don_jr__> how do I get into a directory with spaces in the name?
<don_jr__> jhutchins where would I find the resolution settings from within kde please?
<magical_trevsky> don_jr__, put a \ before the space
<ubuntu_> I have one part of 45 for wincrap and the other that I want to use for Kubuntu
<magical_trevsky> don_jr__, eg Program\ Files
<don_jr__> magical_trevsky thanks alot!
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Ok.  Usually we split off a bit for a swap partition, up to about a gig, 2x your ram.
<teoma29> I want to remove some programs in Synaptic and some also want to remove 'ubuntu-desktop' I take it I shouldn't let it? :)
<jhutchins> don_jr__: You can also use the tab key to auto-complete directory names.
<korrx> who do not have any problem with Nvidia ?
<akrus> could someone recommend DVD Ripper with support of adding multiple audio streams & subtitles -> XviD+OGG or XviD+MP3 :)
<ubuntu_> ok right now I have: /media/sda1 for the 45g  partition and /media/sda2 for the 29gg
<don_jr__> korrx my nvidia card works great right now
<ubuntu_> with a choice of reformating (when box is ticked)
<akrus> korrx: mine as well
<korrx> glad to know
<korrx> happy :)
<akrus> :)
<magical_trevsky> akrus, acidrip might do it
<akrus> magical_trevsky: yeah, but it's likely impossible to add multiple audio streams :(
<korrx> mine does some strange things (if it's a card related problem)
<don_jr__> how can I run a program with wine from the konsole?  I've tried path name linux style and path name windows style and niether works.
<don_jr__> korrx like what?
<korrx> glxgears works well
<akrus> don_jr__: wine file.exe
<korrx> but
<jhutchins> akrus: mplayer.
<ubuntu_> I don't want to delete the wincrap partition as I spent all day installing it :-9
<akrus> jhutchins: console mode :(
<korrx> now only with Vsync on
<jhutchins> akrus: Works fine.
<korrx> otherwise : regular laggs appears
<magical_trevsky> jhutchins, akrus, acidrip is a frontend to mencoder
<akrus> magical_trevsky: i know o_O
<jhutchins> akrus: In fact, I don't know how to rip with mplayer from the gui.
<akrus> jhutchins: no way lol :)
<korrx> as if frames cannot adapt to Vsync
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: So don't delete it.  Or format it.  Format the other one.
<don_jr__> I run 'wine c:\\Program\ Files\\xenimus.exe   and it tells me file can't be found.....
<MegaVolt> why you use windows pathnames
<don_jr__> just running wine xenimus.exe   and it looks in the system32 folder for it.
<ubuntu_> Ok so I tick the reformat box for the 29gg (for Kubuntu), and the windows part shows /media/sda1 and the other one shows /media/sda2 is that right?
<don_jr__> MegaVolt cause even if I use linux it still says it can't find  .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/xenius.exe
<MegaVolt> is it there ?
<magical_trevsky> don_jr__, you need to put ~/ before .wine
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Doesn't sound right.  Shouldn't be /media, that's a mount point.
<don_jr__> magical_trevsky literally ~ or my entire home directory?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: I think what you want is to go ahead and leave the windows partition to be mounted as /media/sda1, but the other one should become /
<ubuntu_> should I delete the second partition then?
<MegaVolt> ~/ is your home directry
<don_jr__> still tell's me it can't be found
<don_jr__> but I can cd right to it
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Well, I'd delete it and create a new one with a third partition for swap, but you can just use it without swap if you have plenty of ram.
<MegaVolt> try open a console and cd into it
<ubuntu_> it is formated as ntfs
<MegaVolt> and then wine xenius.exe
<jhutchins> don_jr__: So cd to it and run it from there.
<MegaVolt> i got a problem installing kubuntu feisty beta on a new intel ore2 duo with geforce 8800 gts: i chose install kubuntu, kernel is loaded and then i see a black screen, nothing happens, evtl ctrl+alt+del doesnt work
<MegaVolt> any ideas ?
<MegaVolt> install cd is the 64bit normal cd
<don_jr__> jhutchins thanks, I got it to run now....it gives me an error..this is gonna be fun...lol
<don_jr__> MegaVolt you need to install the nvidia drivers
<magical_trevsky> MegaVolt, can you get to a console with ctrl + alt + f1?
<ubuntu_> Now I have the former partition showing as hidden
<korrx> anyone knows a command to verify if a process is running ghostly ?
<ubuntu_> greyed out basically
<don_jr__> MageVolt did the same to me and I just gotit fixed this morning
<MegaVolt> magical_trevsky: no
<MegaVolt> don_jr__: how ?
<jhutchins> MegaVolt: Feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<don_jr__> MegaVolt sorry, for the missspelling above, but I had the exact same problem, restart the box and get boot in console mode
<os2mac> having difficulty adding a printer in cups... attempting to add a tcp/ip printer (its an HP photosmart7660 on a linksys wireless print server) the scanner detects it but I am unable to add the printer.
<MegaVolt> ok sorry ... but i think its not really feisty related ... windows xp does behave exactly the same way and 6.06 did too
<ubuntu_> so I right click and choose create, and I have create as, partition type and size
<jhutchins> os2mac: 	http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd
<ubuntu_> it should ne a primary partition or extended one?
<acamargob> hi
<PF-Away> !hi | acamargob
<ubotu> acamargob: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<acamargob> :D
<ubuntu_> please guys some help here!
<icecruncher> how can you use ubiquity?
<PF-Away> ubuntu_: how many partitions do you have?
<ubuntu_> 2
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_(computing)
<PF-Away> ubuntu_: use primary then
<ubuntu_> one with windoze at 45gg, and the other one free at 29gg
<don_jr__> how can I change my resolution from within kde?
<PF-Away> don_jr__: System Settings -> Display
<acamargob> how can I install java jdk?
<jhutchins> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_computer
<don_jr__> PF-Away thanks
<PF-Away> !java | acamargob
<ubotu> acamargob: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<icecruncher> !java > acamargob
<icecruncher> sorry
<ubuntu_> there is the create as, and partition type that confuse me now
<ubuntu_> should it be ext 3 or something else?
<don_jr__> lol it won't change it....changes it in the example window, but no real changes on teh desktop when I click apply
<os2mac> jhutchins : it never prompts me for a username/passwd it just says failed.
<acamargob> what else can i use if not adept?
<icecruncher> aptitude
<os2mac> acamargob "sudo apt-get update"
<os2mac> jhutchins Oh by the way I am on fiesty.
<Kispios> An italian?
<os2mac> !add printer | os2mac
<Kispios> I have a problem with AmaroK
<icecruncher> PF-Away: gues what, my entire system f***** up, gotta reinstall
<PF-Away> icecruncher: how?
* icecruncher hates dapper
<icecruncher> dependacies
<PF-Away> :S
<jhutchins> icecruncher: that's why it's called beta testing.
<icecruncher> dapper???
<PF-Away> lol
<PF-Away> it should soon be out of beta
<icecruncher> LOL
<PF-Away> jhutchins: this isn't debian;)
<OzeansPrinz> excuse me i opened my com with kubuntu cd. now i am installing kubuntu but for 1 hours it is still installing.i did not finished yet.did i make a mistake or does it takes more than one hour?
<Kispios> AmaroK not read My cds
<icecruncher> PF-Away: it dapper, not feisty's
<ubuntu_> I am stuck still, can I post a screenshot or something to show you guys?
<OzeansPrinz> excuse me i opened my com with kubuntu cd. now i am installing kubuntu but for 1 hours it is still installing.i did not finished yet.did i make a mistake or does it takes more than one hour?
<icecruncher> OzeansPrinz: it can take longer, I'm stilll waiting for my installer to appear after clicking on it
<OzeansPrinz> thank u icecruncher
<Kispios> beaucose my system not see the content of cd and dvd
<OzeansPrinz> but  i really liked linux it is so nice
<icecruncher> np
<Kispios> AmaroK not read My cds
<Kispios> beaucose my system not see the content of cd and dvd
<frojnd> Wht does this mean: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<frojnd> this is when I try sudo apt-get
<PF-Away> frojnd: you're running another package program
<Kispios> what is the command can be search in apt?
<frojnd> PF-Away: how can I kill it couse in terminal there isn't any apt runnung..
<PF-Away> Kispios: aptitude search <string>
<PF-Away> frojnd: you might be running adept or something
<acamargob> Kispios: apt-cache search
<sayers> How do I remove a Dir that requires Root yet it has files in it
<sayers> sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty doesnt work
<soulrider> !adeptfix | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<frojnd> PF-Away: I was running adept, I killed it but I am not able to run apt ..
<PF-Away> frojnd: if you're absolutely certain no other package programs are running, do "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<soulrider> sayers: try rm -r
<PF-Away> and try again
<soulrider> !adeptfix | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<PF-Away> !repeat | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<morpheus_74> Hello all.  I just installed K3b on my system running Ubuntu 6.10.  I need to back up a .iso Cd.  If I select CD copy will this make the backup a .iso, or is there something else I need to do?  Also, I noticed I'm given 2 options:  normal copy or clone copy.  What's difference?
<frojnd> PF-Away, soulrider didn't help... I ran sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and now it works
<ubuntu_> Can somebody guide me with the install/partitioning please as I am going crazy!
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, What do you need help with?  What are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> but I am stuc with the repartitioning and what to choose :-(
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, Ok, and you have the Cd in the drive and Kubuntu loaded?
<ubuntu_> yes I am passed that Morpheus.
<ubuntu_> I am at the Prepare disk spaced window
<morpheus_74> ubotu, Alright.  Are you running another os ?
<ubuntu_> Yes wincrap xp
<acamargob> how can i force links to open in firefox instead of konqueror?
<morpheus_74> ubotu, and WinXP is already installed, right?
<ubuntu_> and I have two partitions, but one is free and it is 29 gg which I want to use to install K
<ubuntu_> Yes xp installed
<Kispios> so...apt-cache search program?
<[BTF] Chm0d> acamargob,  depends on what program you are using where you click the links
<ubuntu_> I think I have to choose manually edit the partition table right?
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, Ok, I assume Gparted is the partition editor that Kubuntu uses?  I am familiar with installing Ubuntu, but I'd assume they are pretty similar.
<ubuntu_> yes they look the same to me :-)
<ubuntu_> I have three choices, resize, erase or manual edit
<morpheus_74> What I did on my pc is left the XP partition alone (make sure you know what partition this is).  Then I created my linux partitions.
<ubuntu_> This is where I need help Morpheus
<morpheus_74> I had around 20 gigs to make my partitions
<ubuntu__> hallo, ist hier jemand der deutsch kann mir helfen wrde?
<morpheus_74> I created a root partition /
<morpheus_74> a home partition /home
<morpheus_74> and a swap partition /
<ubuntu_> let's start with root then
<morpheus_74> In order of size, I made the root 8gig, the home 10 gig, and the swap 2 gig.
<ubuntu_> what is the difference between root and home?
<morpheus_74> Ah. The first thing you may be asked to do is to resize the partitions.
<ubuntu_> yes
<morpheus_74> Root is where all the system "stuff" - for lack of a better word is stored.
<ubuntu_> the second partition is greyed out
<morpheus_74> home is your space for all your files, music, etc.
<ubuntu_> on sda-1 is written in the window
<ubuntu_> but strangely the windows partition also has sda-1
<morpheus_74> Ok. select the entire 2nd partition by clicking on it, it should highlight a border.
<ubuntu_> yes
<jhutchins> morpheus_74: Technically, everything is "in" / - that's why it's called the root of the filesystem.
<TomStrong> hi peeps,
<morpheus_74> now you should see a icon in the upper left that says 'new'.
<TomStrong> what is the name of the "tray" applet ?
<ubuntu_> no new but create
<morpheus_74> jhutchins, You are right.  Thank you for correcting me.  I'm a newbie and still trying to make the switch!  :)
<morpheus_74> ubotu, Ok, click create
<ubuntu_> me I am in the ditch!
<morpheus_74> a box should appear asking you to size the partition.
<ubuntu_> create as?
<ubuntu_> partition type, label and size
<morpheus_74> the as should refer to the type (ext3, ext2), right?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> which one I choose?
<morpheus_74> I use ext3 for root and home, and linux swap for my swap partition.
<morpheus_74> so you create one at a time.
<morpheus_74> start with root, choose ext3 and select the file size you want.
<ubuntu_> so I choose ext3, no label and keep the 29 size?
<morpheus_74> ubotu, You'll want to resize root so you have room for your other 2 partitions.
<morpheus_74> Try making root 10 gig.
<ubuntu_> I don't have to type a label do I?
<morpheus_74> ubotu, What are the options for the label
<ubuntu_> I want to keep asmuch space as possible for my music and stuff
<ubuntu_> none I have to type something if I want
<OzeansPrinz> excuse me my kubuntu insatt is opened since one and half hour it is still installing.is there any error or does it take more then one an half hour?
<morpheus_74> When I did my install, the next screen asked me what partition I wanted to dedicate to root, home, and swap.
<morpheus_74> I think you can leave it empty for now.
<OzeansPrinz> excuse me my kubuntu insatt is opened since one and half hour it is still installing.is there any error or does it take more then one an half hour?
<ubuntu_> now it asks me to prepare the mount points
<OzeansPrinz> any1 can help me? pls
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, This should be where you select what partition size (10 gig, etc) you want to mount.
<ubuntu_> windows shows as/media/sda1 and what do I have to choose for the 29gg part then?
<ubuntu_> swap/home/boot?
<morpheus_74> So you can select the mount point root (/) to go with the partition you sized for root (10gig)
<morpheus_74> ubotu, Just leave the windows partition the way it is.
<ubuntu_> I have this now:
<ubuntu_> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<ubuntu_> partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<morpheus_74> Under the win partition, you should be able to select a new partition and mount point.
<ubuntu_> it doesnt seem right
<morpheus_74> Which screen are you on?
<ubuntu_> I wish they make the installation easier :-)
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, This is the hardest part, and after you do it a time or two it's a breeze.
<ubuntu_> I think the mistake I make is to choose 29 in total to create ext 3
<ubuntu_> 29 gg
<morpheus_74> ubotu, That sounds like that would be it.
<morpheus_74> ubotu, You want to split that 29 into 3 different sizes
<ubuntu_> so I need to reduce that right?
<ubuntu_> I want to keep as much as possible for music and file
<matrix> hi, i try to do kind a video demo. what is the best way to play sevral videos simultaneously, lets say, six, evenly arranged on screen?
<ubuntu_> my laptop uses 1 gg of ram
<morpheus_74> ubuntu_, Yes, 1 partition at 8 gigs, the home at 10 gigs, and then 2 gigs for swap.
<morpheus_74> From my understanding, the partition size is all personal preference.
<OzeansPrinz> can ony1 help me pls
<ubuntu_> I have 29 gg Morpheus, so what would you recommend?
<Cosmo_> when I boot up on the grub if I choose ubuntu,kernel 2.6.17-11-generic it boots into a command line but if I choose Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic it boots just fine, how can I fix it so that the first choice boots fine?
<korrx> Cosmo : let me guess : only X don't works
<Cosmo_> I have no clue, how do I tell (I'm still fairly new to kubuntu/linux)
<Tido> does the upgrade tool described at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade not even come up for anyone else?
<korrx> ok : I had this problem
<ubuntu_> Morpheus how much you think I should choose for ext3 out of the 29gg?
<korrx> rebuild a kernel video related module for your new kernel ?
<Cosmo_> how do I do that?
<ubuntu__> list channel
<korrx> with my (f**n)vidia, I lauched a new install with NVIDIA.run
<korrx> easy way (but is it good way ?)
<fantasy> its this in german ?
<benjamin> h
<korrx> Cosmo : which videocard you have ?
<fantasy> gibts die seite auch in deutsch ?
<matrix> can i play multiple videos with mplayer simultaneously?
<korrx> vielleicht
<Cosmo_> I have a Nvidia Gforce 6600GT
<korrx> Cosmo : do you have the nvidia installer ?
<bg1256> a
<fantasy> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<Cosmo_> I think so just trying to find where i put it
<korrx> ;)
<korrx> slocate NVIDIA*
<fantasy> gibts den chatraum auch auf deutsch ?
<fdoving> !de | fantasy
<ubotu> fantasy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fantasy> THANK YOU
<Cosmo_> ok I found several, which is the newest version?
<korrx> don't remember ?
<Cosmo_> ok found the 9775 which acording to Nvidia's site is the newest
<korrx> try find the greater n# dequence
<korrx> in the .run name
<korrx> mine : NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<korrx> 9775
<korrx> good
<Cosmo_> just to be on the safe side, downloading a fresh copy now
<korrx> I must download it too
<Cosmo_> and putting it where I can find it again hehe
<korrx> 1.0-9755
<Cosmo_> ok got it downloaded
<korrx> good
<korrx> now try to boot with your new kernel, stay in console and try sudo ./NVIDIA blabla as you're in the appropriate folder
<teoma29> anyone know how to adjust brightness on a second monitor? or do I have to configure them as independant? (nvidia driver)
<Cosmo_> ok I will try that and see how it works
<korrx> ok
<gireesh> I have a smp machine but the default in kubuntu is not a smp kernel.. How can i install a smp kernel?
<vaio> aloah
<korrx> hi
<dauoalagio2> after following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP my cupsd.conf doesn't have a Network Options to enter a port on about line 420 in fact it has about 100 lines
<markelhas> hi, ppl. how can i set a script to run every time my kubuntu startup?
<Iwonder|too> noob question,if i change my repos to festy and do a full upgrade will i get feisty?
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: yep
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: use  apt-get dist-upgrade
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: that just gets a few other packages that apt-get update   wouldn't
<Iwonder|too> anything in particular i need to look out for,like grub errors?
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: that just gets a few other packages that apt-get upgrade   wouldn't
<JohnFlux_> i mean
<markelhas> i' need to use ethtool command to set my lan everytime that i start kubuntu how can i do this!? any tips?
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: read the link in the topic
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: and if your new at this, it might be worth just waiting a week or so more, just to be sure the kinks are ironed out
<JohnFlux_> :-)
<Iwonder|too> i did,it failed to work,after about 50 tries i figured i was illiterate or there were no upgrades
<JohnFlux_> heh
<JohnFlux_> does it give an error?
<Iwonder|too> no error,the upgrade wizard doesn't start on adept restart
<Iwonder|too> well to begin with the full update button doesn't highlight
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: I don't know anything about adept sorry
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: I can help you if you want to use konsole
<JohnFlux_> s/want/don't mind/
<nico_> hellow
<JohnFlux_> yo
<nico_> help me
<Iwonder|too> i've ran it before and it workewd just as the link,but i messsed up because i didn't clean my custom repos out of source.list,and resulted in a non bootable system
<JohnFlux_> wassup
<jhutchins> Actually, there are good reasons to use the update tool, and if it doesn't work you should report it.  You may be able to find help for it in the Feisty channel, which is still #ubuntu+1
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: hmm, not good.  so does that mean you boot?
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: or did you reinstall or something?
<markelhas> i' need to use ethtool command to set my lan everytime that i start kubuntu how can i do this!? any tips?
<Iwonder|too> so this time i used the repos from sourcamatic site and just chose feisty
<jhutchins> !repeat | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dystopianray_> markelhas: what are you using ethtool for?
<Iwonder|too> markelhas: look in /etc/conf.d/network,i think
<markelhas> sorry about the repeat :/
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: do you need to run ethtool before or after the link is brought up?
<mrigns> there is no easter bunny!
<Iwonder|too> well more specifically,why are u using ethtool? your nic not reconised or failure to get ip/route?
<JohnFlux_> mrigns: just zombies
<markelhas> dystopianray_: because if i don't do that i've packet loss when i ping my router. When i type dmesg i've eht0: link down eth0: link up
<mrigns> JohnFlux_: :D
<dystopianray_> markelhas: what ethtool command are you using?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: ethtool -s eth0 duplex full autoneg off speed 100;
<dystopianray_> markelhas: so you are having issues with autonegotiation? is it trying to do gigabit by default or something?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: you could add that to a new file  in  /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: but follow dystopianray_ first :-)
<markelhas> dystopianray_: i don't now, but my lan is 100/10 no giga
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: ok thnks
<dystopianray_> markelhas: do you think you could pastebin the output of 'ethtool eth0' (or whatever the interface is) before and after you execute that other command with ethtool?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: after tyme that comand when i ping my router no more packte loss. I really dont' now why
<markelhas> dystopianray_: i can try
<markelhas> dystopianray_: can u give the link to past it!?
<dystopianray_> !pastebin | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrigns> !paste
<Iwonder|too> so ya say apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14589/
<JohnFlux_> Iwonder|too: yeah
<Iwonder|too> k thx
<markelhas> dystopianray_: how can i unset the command, can u help out?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: well I assume you'll have to bring the interface down and bring it up again
<markelhas> dystopianray_: ok
<dystopianray_> markelhas: and you might have to unload the nic driver and load it again too
<markelhas> be right back
<markelhas> dystopianray_: how can i do that!?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: do you know what driver your nic is using? what nic do you have?
<Edulix> >Z
<Edulix> ups :P
<markelhas> dystopianray_: this is on-board lan from nvidia, it also have one from 3-com but i cant config it, so i've disabled it
<Iwonder|too> man its amazing what a difference g band makes over b
<markelhas> dystopianray_: is there any command to reload the nic driver?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: yes, run these two commands 'sudo modprobe -r forcedeth' and 'sudo modprobe forcedeth'
<Iwonder|too> rmmod and modprobe are your friend
<dystopianray_> markelhas: that should reset the card to some default state so that the exact effects of ethtool can be determined
<Cosmo_> ok I must not be using the right command, when I put in sudo ./NVIDIA /home/cosmo/Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run it said ./NVIDIA was a unknown command, what is the correct command to run it?
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: $ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: you may have to chmod +x the file first if you just downloaded it
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: but you really should be using a .deb
<frojnd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Cosmo_> to chmod +x it do I just put that plus the file name in the command line?
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: yes that's right, or in kde right click on it go to properties and set the permissions to 'is executable'
<eukaryote> Can anyone suggest why some USB devices don't work under kubuntu edgy but do when I run DSL on the same box?
<Cosmo_> dystopianray_: thank you very much for the help, I'm trying hard to learn linux because so far I am liking it much more than windows, just have to learn some of the finer points hehe
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: edgy and dsl are running wildly differnet kernels
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: no problem, just remember that if you download anything you must specifically mark it as executable to be able to run it
<Cosmo_> ah ok
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: although you should rarely ever have to execute any installers since you have package management for most software
<markelhas> dystopianray_: now i've packet loss again
<markelhas> dystopianray_: after typing does cmds
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: sure, but does that mean no go for kubuntu?
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: what usb devices aren't working?
<Ashex> where do i access kwallet?
<chalmer> can somebody tell me how to get "Wine" ?
<dystopianray_> Ashex: kwalletmanager
<markelhas> dystopianray_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14592/
<dystopianray_> chalmer: sudo apt-get install wine
<Ashex> ah, thanks dystopianray_
<chalmer> ty
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: freecom HD; Samsung mp3 just now
<dystopianray_> chalmer: or get a newer .deb from edgy-backports
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: are they detected at all?
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: yes. With the HD dmesg reports "Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?"
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: have you tried different usb ports?
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: and other distros?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: now when i type dmesg the link up and down appens lots of times.
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: yes; there are 6 on this old P4, and all have been checked
<dystopianray_> markelhas: so even after you do the normal command you run you are still getting packet loss?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: what is the result of 'ethtool eth0' after you run that other command that fixes your problem?
<Ashex> anyone have experience with grub splash images?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full autoneg off speed 100;
<markelhas> dystopianray_: ups sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14589/
<dystopianray_> markelhas: and running that command now gives you no packet loss?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: but this time didn't reslved 100% because i steel i've some packet loss
<chalmer> dystopianray> is there a program like "Synaptic " that i can use ?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: yap
<chalmer> dystopianray> is there a program like "Synaptic " that i can use ?
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: Only tried a DSL live CD. I _think_ this box had Kubuntu dapper on and it didn't like the USB
<korrx> Adept
<Ashex> if you want something like the synaptic package manager
<dystopianray_> chalmer: adept
<Ashex> use adept_manager
<chalmer> dystopianray> ok
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: do you have any other livecds?
<dystopianray_> chalmer: in the kmenyu go to 'system -> adept manager'
<markelhas> dystopianray_: i'm having this problem for some weeks, and i simple cant resolve it.
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: Not at the moment. What do you suggest?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: have you tried using a different cable?
<sh4rk0> hello
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: ah I'm not really sure, anything will do I guess, fedora core or opensuse maybe
<markelhas> dystopianray_: the problem is not from the router, because i've used the same cable on a laptop with kubuntu also and there i don't have packet loss
<sh4rk0> #kubuntu-fr
<Ashex> Get a knoppix disc
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: have you tried looking in the forums or googling for similar problems with your mobo?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: yes
<eukaryote> I'll make another live CD and check it out
<markelhas> dystopianray_: if i use wifi in the laptop no problems to, only on this desktop :( that i use to downloads stuff via p2p
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: Yes, I have searched fairly widely. I thought it might be an edgy issue, so that's why I came here.
<markelhas> dystopianray_: i really don't now what to do, now i've set the speed to 10 and no packet loss. i don't now if this command is working at all
<dystopianray_> markelhas: it could just be that forcedeth is crap in edgy's kernel
<jhutchins> markelhas: Have you considered the possibility that your card is bad?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: if you can, try the feisty beat livecd, or wait a few days and try the release candidate which should be out later this week
<dystopianray_> markelhas: have you tried any other distros or operating systems with the card?
<markelhas> jhutchins: i've tryed with 2 different pci cards and the same resultb :(
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: have you tried it out with the feisty livecd?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: what? different nics are giving the same packet loss problems?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: before kubuntu i've used windows xp, and no problems, and i've used it with kubuntu with no problems to when i installed it
<dougtx> anyone know about getting volume control buttons on a laptop to work
<dougtx> it always worked before, but I did a new install of edgy and they dont work
<dystopianray_> dougtx: usually they work by default
<dougtx> worked in previous edgy
<dougtx> right
<markelhas> dystopianray_: yes, diferent nics same problem
<dougtx> but this time they dont work...it's strange
<Jump86> is it possible to have both KDE and gnome and switch between?
<dougtx> yes
<dougtx> jump86
<Jump86> will not mess up stuff?
<dougtx> nope
<dougtx> after you install one or the other, just install it
<dougtx> it will be a selection at the login screen
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: Didn't know feisty was that advanced. Sounds like a good idea.
<chalmer> dystopianray>  adept " is'nt showing me it. when i type wine n tha search
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: it's set to be released on the week of april 19
<jhutchins> !repos | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<dystopianray_> chalmer: you need to enable the universe repositry
<chalmer> dystopianray>  lol" how do i do that?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: how can i update my kubuntu release to the beta one?
<eukaryote> dystopianray_: The other solution is to trash this old remaindered PC :-)
<dystopianray_> markelhas: I'm not really sure, i think there is an updater, try #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray_> markelhas: I would just recommend trying the livecd first though, and seeing if it still has the same problems
<jhutchins> markelhas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<dougtx> chalmer: just go into adept
<dystopianray_> eukaryote: that is also an option, but it's more satisfying to fix a problem
<dougtx> go into manage repositories, right click on the ones you want, and click add
<dougtx> then update
<chalmer> ok
<markelhas> dystopianray_: with the live cd sometimes works ok.
<dystopianray_> markelhas: the feisty livecd?
<markelhas> dystopianray_: nopes the 6.10
<markelhas> dystopianray_: edgy i think
<chalmer> dystopianray>  ok
<dystopianray_> dougtx: in 'system settings -> accessibility -> input actions' you can setup the multimedia keys to change the system volume using amixer or dcop calls to kmix, if the keys have some keysym associated with them though
<dystopianray_> markelhas: if you can try the feisty livecd
<sh4rk0_> hacking-tools for security please ??? url ? apt ?
<Ashex> if the system reboots during the boot-up, which log should I check?
<Cosmo_> I forget what is the terminal command for copying a file?
<dougtx> cp
<markelhas> dystopianray_: ok, i'm going to download it
<dystopianray_> sh4rk0_: what exactly do you want to do?
<dougtx> cosmo: cp
<dougtx> cp file where you want to copy it
<dougtx> cp [file name]  [where it is going] 
<markelhas> dystopianray_: if it works can i install it, without lossing my stuff that i have right now?
<dougtx> depending where you are sending it, you may need sudo
<chalmer> dystopianray>  ok i got Adept open . now what?
<dystopianray_> markelhas: I believe so, you can get specific help with feisty in #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray_> chalmer: ah i'm not sure, i always edit the sources file manually, dougtx was telling you how to do it in adept earlier
<markelhas> dystopianray_: ok then, thnks for the help
<chalmer> dystopianray>  O" ok let me hit him up
<chalmer> dystopianray>  ty
<dougtx> hey chalmer
<dougtx> in teh system area of the taskbar
<dougtx> just go into adept
<sh4rk0_> I would like to test my system has bottom because I do not arrive has
<sh4rk0_> to use nessus
<sh4rk0_> sorry for my english
<korrx> So now Cosmo ??
<dougtx> go to view, then manage repositories
<dystopianray_> sh4rk0_: there is a ubuntu derivative called 'nubuntu' which is loaded with security related tools, it might be helpful
<dougtx> you will see areas grayed out that say "deb" and "deb-src"
<dougtx> right click on them, and then click enable, they will turn black
<dougtx> after you are done with them, click apply
<dougtx> then at the main area click "fetch updates"
<dougtx> should be all set
<chalmer> dougtx> how did u say that i Adept to get wine?
<dougtx> well, you first need to enable all the repositories
<sh4rk0_> but I cannot install the apt nubuntu on the kubuntu?
<chalmer> ok how do i do that?
<dougtx> then it should be as simple as searching for wine in adept
<dougtx> or just going to a command line and tryping sudo apt-get install wine
<dougtx> but you need to have the proper repositories enabled first
<chalmer> ok how do i do that?
<dougtx> ok
<dougtx> you are in kubuntu, correct?
<chalmer> y
<dougtx> click on the K in the bottom left corner
<korrx> Cosmo_ : all worx now ?
<chalmer> ok
<dougtx> go up to system, then select ADEPT(package manager)
<chalmer> ok
<dougtx> enter your password
<chalmer> k
<dougtx> lemme know when u in there
<chalmer> k
<dougtx> now click on VIEW
<chalmer> im n
<dougtx> and then MANAGE REPOSITORIES
<chalmer> ok
<dougtx> see how there is a bunch of stuff grayed out
<chalmer> y
<dougtx> the first two shoudl be in black text, right
<Oleswen> hi
<dougtx> if you look down, you will see two lines that start with "comment"
<dougtx> then two that start with deb and deb src
<dougtx> right click on the one that starts with deb
<dougtx> then click enable
<dougtx> do that with all of the lnes that START with DEB or DEB-SRC
<dougtx> lemme know when you are done with that
<Oleswen> hey, I tried to play to Supertux but the game was very very slow, what is the problem ?
<dystopianray_> dougtx: no, not all lines, that'll get him edgy-backports as well, which he might not want
<dougtx> oh oh
<dougtx> right
<dystopianray_> Oleswen: you are probably lacking 3d acceleration
<dougtx> just do any marked "edgy
<dougtx> edgy updates
<Oleswen> I don't understand (I'm French), the game is in 2D, not 3D
<Cosmo_> korrx: sorry was afk, yep got it working
<dystopianray_> Oleswen: I'm pretty sure supertux uses opengl for it's rendering
<korrx> great
<Cosmo_> korrx: that fixed it
<JohnFlux2> Oleswen: 2D uses 3D acceleration
<jhutchins> dougtx: Hey, do you suppose someone could write this up as a web page?  Then they could post it somewhere like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu, and there could be a page explaining what repositories are, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories, with a link to how to manage them.  We could even put a factoid in the bot for
<dystopianray_> Oleswen: what video card do you have?
<jhutchins> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<korrx> I'm happy 4 u
<Oleswen> dystopianray_: I don't know
<dougtx> jhutchins, sounds good to me
<Oleswen> I will see
<jhutchins> Sure would save bandwidth.
<hammer> anyone here good at drivers?
<dougtx> yeah
<Nick^69> hi all
<dougtx> i guess it really isnt covered anywhere
<hammer> seem to be having video card issues
<dystopianray_> hammer: what drivers?
<dougtx> seems simple to regular users, but new users shoudl have that
<sh4rk0_> on the other hand I have a small problem. My mouse blocks itself
<sh4rk0_> during 10 seconds every minute
<chalmer> dougtx> ok i enabled all grey that said edgy / edgy updates
<korrx> Gates sold you windows / GNU gave us the whole house
<dougtx> cool
<dougtx> ok, now click on apply
<Cosmo_> now if I can just get my work software and a few other things working right I should be able to say buh-bye to windows
<hammer> e-GeForce 7600 GS
<korrx> ^^
<dougtx> then close
<dougtx> then in the main window of adept, click on "fetch updates"
<dougtx> this will allow the program to search the new repositories for available packages
<chalmer> dougtx> wine" is what i need to install AOE?
<korrx> on which software are you used to work with ?
<korrx> cosmo ?
<dougtx> ok
<dougtx> are you still in adept?
<dougtx> go to the search box in adept, and type in wine, and hit enter
<chalmer> lol" y
<billy> hey, does anybody know of any good tax software for Linux?
<Kr4t05> Why does K3b allow you to format DVD+/-RW but not CD-RW?
<dougtx> did it bring up a list chalmer?
<Kr4t05> billy: GNUCASH?
<Kr4t05> Maybe?
<korrx> gnucash : escellent
<chalmer> dougtx> ok after i click "fetgh updates"  it shows a list of updates thats not install. do i need to install these?
<billy> ok, thanks, i'll give it a try
<frojnd> :S why I can't get my samba work right? I make a new unix user, also smb user and I went into SystemSettings -> sharing -> file sharing and I added enable LNSHARING,advanced sharing: use samba microsoft R. And I still can't see XP files. oh and XP user has MSHOME group
<dougtx> ok, all you need to do is go up to the search box
<dougtx> and type in wine
<dougtx> dont worry about that stuff for now
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<korrx> <Kr4t05> gnucash is sure a good choice
<dougtx> a list shoudl pop up in the bottom left with wine related packages
<chalmer> dougtx> y
<Kr4t05> korrx: billy was the one who asked.
<chalmer> dougtx> like 5 of them
<korrx> Ooops
<dougtx> look for a package that ONLY says "wine"
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<dougtx> right click on "wine", and click on request install
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<dougtx> then click on "apply changes"
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<dougtx> you shoudl see it start to install stuff
<chalmer> dougtx> y
<colinmcd> does anyone know if knetworkmanager should work with a centrino wireless (ipw2200) without any configuration??
<dystopianray_> colinmcd: works fine for me
<dougtx> when it's done, wine should be installed
<tuco_> I can't find Firefox to in adept, although I have enabled universe multiverse. I also need to install Ati drivers to run in 1280x800 on my laptop
<colinmcd> dystopian...  you didn't have to mess with drivers or anything? i'm having a hell of a time
<dystopianray_> colinmcd: try editing /etc/network/interfaces and comment or delete the lines for the wireless network interface
<korrx> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/products/firefox/
<chalmer> dougtx> ok is this a program?
<colinmcd> oh ok cool man thanks..it's weird because i can use 'wireless assistant'..but the networkmanager doesn't even pickup a wireless interface..
<dougtx> well that is wine
<colinmcd> i'll try that, thanks for the help !!
<dougtx> it is what will enable windows software to run in linux
<dougtx> what are you trying to run?
<dougtx> age of empires?
<korrx> http://getswiftfox.com/
<chalmer> dougtx> ok is this a program that im gonna need to run b/4 i install that game?
<korrx> dorry
<dystopianray_> colinmcd: I think network-manager ignores interfaces that are in /etc/network/interfaces, I can't remember
<korrx> sorry
<dougtx> no
<dystopianray_> colinmcd: you'll have to comment or delete the lines and probably reboot
<dougtx> you will install the game USING wine
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<Cosmo_> anyone have any suggestions for good FPS games or other games available through synaptic?
<sparr> any time I run an X app from a terminal, I get some output like this before it starts.  whats up?  "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"
<korrx> try www.warsow.net
<chalmer> dougtx> ok , ty
<dystopianray_> Cosmo_: nethack is cool
<dougtx> so what you would do is say put in the cd
<dougtx> go to the directory of the CD
<dougtx> and if the aoe install file is install.exe
* Kite_DH is away
<korrx> ennemy territory (not gpl but free2use/play)
<dougtx> you would type in a command prompt
<dougtx> wine install.exe
<dystopianray_> sparr: that is probably from the wacom devices that seem to be automatically put in xorg.conf, it's fine to ignore them, or remove the devices from xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> hi all
<korrx> hi
<tuco_> thanks korrx, but what I am supposed to do with the file now :-)?
<korrx> which one ?
<tuco_> reg firefox?
<korrx> tuco ?
<korrx> ok
<tuco_> you gace me the download link in French
<tuco_> gave
<korrx> sorry 4that
<korrx> http://getswiftfox.com/
<uciu> gdzie jest katalog z ikonkami?
<uciu> w gnome?
<tuco_> no worries I can read the language, I just need to know how to install it now
<korrx> maybe is it an installer ?
<chalmer> dougtx> so i got to open a terminal and type "wine install.exe "
<korrx> what's the file's name ?
<dougtx> what I would do is,
<dougtx> is the aoe game on a cd?
<chalmer> dougtx> y
<tuco_> it isn't sorry
<dougtx> ok, put the cd in the drive
<tuco_> just a tar file with firefox. How can I install it now please?
<tuco_> it should be in adept no?
<korrx> tuco : you must download swiftfox : optimized for your cpu
<dougtx> tar -zxvf (filename
<tuco_> it is your duo core
<korrx> then extract bz2 archive
<sparr> thanks dystopianray_
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I just tried to change the default app for a text document (no extension), and one of the option was 'use settings from the text group'. No I want to change the default app for the text group instead, how would I go about that?
<dystopianray_> busfahrer: you want to change the entire text group?
<busfahrer> dystopianray_: the default app for it, not sure whats in it though.
<tuco_> Dude why would I want swiftfox really? All I need is firefox and the lovely ati drivers (that give me a hell of a headache)
<dystopianray_> busfahrer: the text group includes things like html, xml, latex, calendars and vcards, things you probably don't want to all have the same app assocated with
<busfahrer> dystopianray_: Oh, OK. Thank you. :-)
<dystopianray_> tuco_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dystopianray_> tuco_: no need to bother with tarballs or swiftfox, it's in the repos
<chalmer> dougtx> ok when i inserted tha cd a window "AOE-KDE Deamon " open'd. it says " a new medium has been detected. what do u want to do?
<dougtx> ok, just say to do nothing
<terrestre> hi
<korrx> RIGHT
<korrx> better way
<dougtx> then open a terminal window
<terrestre> i have a question, can be use the same swap for differente linux distro?
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<fdoving> terrestre: yes.
<dougtx> type /cdrom
<dougtx> or no
<dougtx> hehe
<dougtx> cd /cdrom
<dystopianray_> terrestre: yes, but if one of the distros hibernates, booting into another distro will destroy the hibernate image
<chalmer> dougtx> ok
<terrestre> thanks fdoving and dystopianray_
<andreasw> how can you tune your ide devices in feisty? Because everything is scsi now
<andreasw> and hdparm won't work
<korrx> http://discoverx.wordpress.com/2007/03/12/a-fast-way-to-install-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<terrestre> jaja hi emoXcore
<dougtx> now type ls
<dougtx> is there an install file?
<dougtx> like install.exe
<aeergalus> hola hay alguien quer hable espaol?
<dystopianray_> andreasw: what tuning do you want?
<Brutal-Fashion> Hola
<terrestre> hi Brutal-Fashion
<Brutal-Fashion> Hi
<andreasw> dystopianray_: well I always switched -m16 on
<terrestre> how are you Brutal-Fashion
<Brutal-Fashion> I need a page in  spanish please?
<aeergalus> yo tambien
<Brutal-Fashion> I'm fine terrestre
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ace> hi all
<chalmer> dougtx> i see a icon that says " aoeinstall.exe"
<andreasw> dystopianray_: I also don't see if dma is on or not
<ace> anyone manage to get the mplayer plugin to work with opera?
<dougtx> ok, so type wine aoeinstall.exe
<dystopianray_> andreasw: dma and multimode should be enabled automatically by libata
<terrestre> ahiestan las paginasen espaol
<dougtx> should start up the aoe install
<andreasw> dystopianray_: and where can I see if it is really enabled?
<Brutal-Fashion> hey in russian page ?
<dystopianray_> andreasw: i'm not really sure
<terrestre> para q si no hablas ruso
<terrestre> yesterday I tried to install edubuntu, and use the same swap and something goes wrong, so kubuntu lost the swap, so this is a fresh formating ubuntu
<JohnFlux2>  andreasw: hdparm  should be able to tell you
<chalmer> dougtx> the konsole says this "
<chalmer> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\aoeinstall.exe": Module not found
<chalmer> chalmer@kubuntu:/cdrom
<andreasw> JohnFlux2: not really
<dystopianray_> chalmer: what command did you run?
<dougtx> I am not of much help regarding wine, I actually use crossover for the small amount of windows programs I use
<chalmer> wine aoeinstall.exe
<Brutal-Fashion> Komn rette mich
<dystopianray_> chalmer: is the file 'aoeinstall.exe' in the current directory?
<andreasw> JohnFlux2: Feisty uses SCSI devices even for ide drives so hdparm won't show any detailed information because it thinks that it is a scsi device
<dystopianray_> chalmer: it is case sensitive, Aoeinstall.exe is different from aoeinstall.exe, for eample
<terrestre> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<terrestre> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !ru | Brutal-Fashion
<ubotu> Brutal-Fashion: please see above
<Brutal-Fashion> thanks
<MinceR> i use gdm. when i log out of kde, some of the filesystems i automount at boot get unmounted. how can i prevent this from happening?
<chalmer> dougtx> O" my bad. theres no icon on tha cd that says "install.exe , but there is one named "aoesetup.exe"
<dystopianray_> MinceR: nothing should be unmounted by a logout
<MinceR> i know
<MinceR> yet it happens
<adaptr> dystopianray_: unless the command to unmount is in the users' logout scripts
<adaptr> as they frequently are
<terrestre> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chalmer> dougtx> so i need to type "wine install setup.exe"
<CarinArr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dougtx> no
<dougtx> I would type in "wine aoesetup.exe
<MinceR> i'll check if i can unmount them as non-root
<dougtx> from the cdrom directory
<chalmer> lol yea thats 1
<jash> Has anyone succeded in building large collections (30 000 mp3's) in amarok 1.4.5 with kubuntu feisty?
<nightsky> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dystopianray_> chalmer: pastebin the output of 'ls' when you are inside the cdrom directory
<MinceR> i can't umount it as user, so i suspect gdm does it for some reason...
<jash> Amarok seems to crash on random files, or give me an error message on random mp3's.
<dystopianray_> MinceR: gdm shouldn't be mounting or unmounting anything
<MinceR> i know, but it happens :)
<darryl_> any of you guys use nomachine NX Client to connect to Kubuntu from WinDOZE?
<MinceR> where should i look for the logout script?
<frojnd> Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.  This is about samba. Does that mean that XP user doesn't has anything under share?
<chalmer> dougtx> wheres that at "pastbin" my konsole?
<chalmer> dougtx> whats the address
<dystopianray_> frojnd: are you using konqueror?
<dystopianray_> !pastebin | chalmer
<ubotu> chalmer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<frojnd> dystopianray_: yep
<dystopianray_> frojnd: specify the machine's ip address directly, smb://192.168.1.2 for example
<dystopianray_> frojnd: if there is a valid workgroup, it's possible that a workgroup master server has not yet been assigned, that can take a few minutes
<dougtx> doug@doug-laptop:/$ ls
<dougtx> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<dougtx> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<dougtx> just copy paste the contents after typing ls
<dougtx> paste it right into the window
<frojnd> dystopianray_: now I see XP user, but he can't see me, or my shares..
<the_hammer> can someone help me with display drivers? i have e-GeForce 7600 GS video card i see linux IA32 and linux IA64 here http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp i have intel duocore machine but running 32bit kubuntu
<dystopianray_> frojnd: you probably need to wait for one of the machines to become the workgroup master
<the_hammer> anyone?
<frojnd> dystopianray_ ? what do u mean? is there something with workgroups, XP user is MSHOME
<chalmer> dougtx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598/
<dystopianray_> frojnd: AFAIK you can't browse a smb workgroup unless a master has been assigned, it can take several minutes for one of the machines to decide to be the workgroup master
<darryl_> the_hammer: you never asked a real question
<frojnd> dystopianray_>: oh..
<spawn57> the_hammer: you need to enable the restricted repositories, and download the restricted kernel modules.
<the_hammer> i was asking for help with display drivers
<dystopianray_> frojnd: can the xp client specify an ip address to access the shares of directly?
<spawn57> the_hammer: and then reconfigure x to use the nvidia driver instead of the nv driver.
<frojnd> dystopianray_: let me check
<the_hammer> Linux duocore 2.6.20-1-686 #1 SMP Sat Apr 7 03:56:17 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<the_hammer> this is from my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/430028
<chalmer> dougtx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598/
<eilker> http://localhost/phpMyAdmin isnt it correct ?
<the_hammer> what do i edit if anything needs to be edited?
<dougtx> ok, so all you shoudl need to do is go to  cd /media/cdrom0
<terrestre> what its the name of the update manager
<frojnd> dystopianray_: how can XP user with explorer write similar than me with konqueror smb://IP
<dougtx> then type "wine aoesetup.exe"
<adaptr> terrestre: erm.. update-manager ?
<spawn57> the_hammer: your repositories seem fine, you need to download the linux-restricted-modules for you kernel
<adaptr> terrestre: way too obvious, I know - Ubuntu is like that
<the_hammer> ok where do i go for that
<spawn57> but you're running a 2.6.20 kernel, edgy is 2.6.17, did you recompile that kernel yourself or did you upgrade to fesisty?
<the_hammer> the trunk on my sources list is for kernels i just did apt-cache search kernel image and thats the 1 i chose
<the_hammer> im still on edgy
<spawn57> the_hammer: alright then hopefully they have the package for restricted modules too, do apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules and check if there's a package for 2.6.20
<frojnd> dystopianray_: XP user now can see my files, only that he got message that he doesn't has writes to access
<c1|freaky> is firefox now called iceweasel in feisty?
<spawn57> don't think so, that's more for debian
<the_hammer> nope but i did find these
<the_hammer> nvidia-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<the_hammer> nvidia-legacy-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module source
<terrestre> adaptr: thanks, its not intalled
<adaptr> terrestre: so you messed with it ? or perhaps K uses another tool.. yeah, I think that may be it
<spawn57> i'm not sure if those will work
<terrestre> adaptr: this is a fresh install, i dont even update, maybe its other name
<c1|freaky> maybe he has backports repository added or whatever
<adaptr> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<spawn57> the_hammer:  you might wanna look at nvidia's  help site, it has a shell script that you can download and run, and it'll compile hte module for you.  all you'd have to do is dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server after that and choose the defaults, for everythign except the driver, which should be set to nvidia.   I think the scrip updates your xorg.conf for you though, don't recall clearly
<the_hammer> not sure what to do i just know im having display issues
<the_hammer> ok can ya help me with a link?
<spawn57> i guess, hang on
<the_hammer> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp im here atm
* Kite_DH|away is back
<spawn57> the_hammer: graphics driver, GeForce and TNT2, Linux IA32
<smile> hi linuxians .. can I program in Pascal with Kdevelop
<spawn57> the_hammer: download that file, chmod +x it and run it, you might have to run it as root, in that case do sudo -i, type in your password and run it
<the_hammer> i just do sudo su i have a term ready
<chalmer> dougtx> it want to install to this directory" c:\program file\microsoft games\age of empires" is that correct?
<spawn57> ah that workse as well, sudo -i might be better haha
<chalmer> dougtx> it want to install to this directory" c:\program file\microsoft games\age of empires" is that correct?
<the_hammer> says i need to close xserver to install not sure how to do this
<spawn57> the_hammer: log out of kde, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and log into a console
<smile> the_hammer: friend .. i think u need a nVidia driver !!?
<spawn57> the_hammer: switch to su, type in invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<spawn57> and run it
<spawn57> back up your xorg.conf first, incase anythign goes wrong
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again? It looks like a package that I used alien on is working, but causing problems (http://paste-bin.com/11369)
<the_hammer> root@duocore:/home/hammer/Desktop# invoke-rc.d kdm
<the_hammer> invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<LjL> the_hammer: it's either invoke-rc.d kdm start, or ... stop, or ... restart
<spawn57> aaroncampbell: in a console tyr doing, apt-get remove <package name>, yo uhave to be root/sudo
<spawn57> it's stop, you forgot the stop
<smile> the_hammer: if u need the latest nVidia driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<the_hammer> ahh ok forgot the stop
<aaroncampbell> spawn57: I tried that, I get almost the same as what's in that paste from the install -f, but I'll paste it for you
<spawn57> alrighty
<chalmer> dougtx
<aaroncampbell> spawn57: http://paste-bin.com/11376
<chalmer> need help installing AOE with wine?
<spawn57> try dpkg --purge magicolor2430dl
<aaroncampbell> spawn57: error
<aaroncampbell> spawn57: exact error: http://paste-bin.com/11377
<chalmer> AOE's wants to install to this directory" c:\program files\microsoft games\age of empires "  this cant b the correct direcrory for kubuntu is it?
<spawn57> aaroncampbell: crap, I'm not sure what else you can do after that =\
<aaroncampbell> spawn57: Now I have a love/hate with alien...it let my printer work...but it jacked everything else.
<the_hammer> i have an idea noit sure if this would work but can i wine the drivers from my cd?
<spawn57> =\ i never use that, I bet there's a way to salvage it though, not sure how.  You could try asking in #debian
<chalmer>  HELP !!!!! AOE's wants to install to this directory" c:\program files\microsoft games\age of empires "  this cant b the correct direcrory for kubuntu is it?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: That's fairly simple.
<the_hammer> what are you using to do that chalmer?
<openstandards> chalmer: 1, don't type in caps 2, wine creates a directory called drive_c
<the_hammer> are u using wine
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: First, file a bugreport that shows the "expecting fi" part.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: Are you going to be my hero?
<the_hammer> cool game btw
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Next, look for the config files and remove them manually.
<aaroncampbell> you mean the .postrm file?
<chalmer> the_hammer? im useing wine
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: You could even go into the svn repository, copy the purge script, and add the missinf fi so it would run.
<frojnd> allright guys sugget me any good divx players that support subtitles ?
<the_hammer> cool
<caris_mere> I had a major crash a few minutes ago.  My computer powered off and wouldn't start again.  it's working now, but I'd like to run tests.  Do you know of any good ones?
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: huh?  This isn't in a repository...it's a driver from Konica Minolta
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Usually, removing a package will leave any modified config file behind.  All the purge script does is automatically remove them.
<the_hammer> it makes a bogus directory kinda BUT to keep track make a folder yourself and put your game in there and point wine to it
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: How nice of them to release untested software.
<the_hammer> that way ya wont lose track of anything
<JohnFlux2> caris_mere: man fdisk    and look for badblocks   for a low level scan of the hard disk
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Probably just leave them an email or feedback or something then, I doubt they have a formal bugreport system.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I don't think it's their fault...they released a .rpm, and a .tar.gz...I couldn't get the tar.gz to compile, so I tried alien on the rpm
<chalmer> the_hammer? so i leave the default directory c:\program file\microsoft game\age of empires  the same dont change it ?/
<JohnFlux2> caris_mere: hmm, no just  man badblocks
<caris_mere> JohnFlux2: thanks
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: now the printer works, but I can't seem to upgrade any of my packages...I get errors relating to this one
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Heh.  Wonder what it cooked up for purge then, I don't believe that's a valid option in rpm.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: not sure.  I really wish I hadn't ever ran alien...
<the_hammer> id make a folder and put all the game stuff in there and point wine to it
<aaroncampbell> but it's the only solution anyone in here offered to my "I can't get it to compile" issue :|
<the_hammer> i dont like defults
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: So what errors are you getting?
<aaroncampbell> with the compile?  The removal?  Or the upgrading of packages?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: The removal issue is simple.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Just remove the file(s) manually.
<chalmer> the_hammer? ok, so where do i creat this folder and what do i name it?
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: as for errors updating packages, what errors?
<the_hammer> right click and choose make new folder say like on Desktop or your home folder what ever ya like
<chx> chijin: hi here. So. knetworkmanager does not work :(
<chijin> :-)
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: so I tried to clean it out, and start over...and I got the magicolor issue
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: the magicolor package probably removed ok, if not just run it without --purge
<chijin> chx: do you have several network managers running?
<chalmer> the_hammer>  what do i name it?
<chx> chijin: I believe not
<chx> chijin: I am on wired for now
<gabrield> Hey. In what situations would .Xdefaults not be loaded? Because it doesnt load in my computer, not even if I put xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults in my .xinitrc
<chalmer> the_hammer>  program files? microsoft games?
<chijin> chx: if it's not too troubling, you could try restarting the network :-P
<chx> chijin: how? The wired network works, the wireless is not even started
<chijin> chx: see my latest line in ubuntu+1
<chalmer> Help !!! can someone tell me tha directory that i need to install AOE w/ wine?/
<S-Angeli> Hi, I have a firewire mount /dev/sdb3 on /media/sdb3 type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000) I want to write on it. What should I do? I always get read only permission
<aabrahao> in console how choose start gnome ou kde?
<adaptr> S-Angeli: how did you mount it ?
<S-Angeli> automatically done by kde
<ale__> qualcuno di italiano c'?
<chalmer> Help !!! can someone tell me tha directory that i need to install AOE w/ wine?/
<aeergalus> hola alguien habla espaol que pueda ayudarme por favor
<adaptr> S-Angeli: not my question - as what user ?
<S-Angeli> sangeli:x:1000:
<adaptr> you need the user(s) option in fstab, man mount
<adaptr> or it's some hfs thing, never worked with hfs myself
<S-Angeli> one sec.
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: You may need to disable journaling.
<chalmer> Help !!! can someone tell me tha directory that i need to install AOE w/ wine?/
<bort> I've just installed kubuntu, how do I open my multiverse and universe repositories
<fdoving> !software | bort
<ubotu> bort: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jhutchins> chalmer: I don't even know what AOE is.  Why are you trying to install it in wine?
<S-Angeli> I am back
<adaptr> age of empires, a windows game
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<adaptr> a Microsoft game, even
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: You may need to disable journaling.
<jhutchins> So boot to windows, run it there.
<chijin> chalmer: i would try to install it where the installer suggests to install it. it probably is ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ if it suggests Program Files
<chalmer> jhutchins> age of empires is a microsoft game and i was told to use wine to install it
<chijin> jhutchins: why, if it's perfectly ok to run under wine? :-p
<S-Angeli> well, can i mount it with write properties at console rather than messing up with fstab?
<S-Angeli> I found a command.
<adaptr> yes
<S-Angeli> let me try it
<jhutchins> chijin: Well, pretty obviously that's not within his capability, so just run it under Windows where it belongs.  That way it won't mess up his kubuntu partition.
<S-Angeli> I believe journaling is an issue
<jhutchins> chalmer: Better yet, install it under Windows and point your wine configuration at your windows partition.
<S-Angeli> well, is it possible then to mount from my imac mac os x a remote partition over my lan?
<S-Angeli> This will solve my issue.
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: Yes, I believe osx supports nfs, samba, and appletalk.
<S-Angeli> what do I have to do in order to make a share of my entire home directory on my kubuntu?
<chalmer> jhutchins> b/c im trying to learn this stuff so that i can rely on my windows computer very little
<jhutchins> chalmer: So install it under Windows and point your wine configuration at your windows partition.
<S-Angeli> <jhutchins> what to do on my kubunto to make my share (that I need to create) available to my mac on my LAN?
<jhutchins> chalmer: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-89.html
<bort> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: Figure out what's going to be easiest to mount on the mac, then either set up nfs or samba.
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: Macs will usually recognize vfat disks, you could use vfat.
<S-Angeli> I do not know how to setup a share on my linux pc
<jhutchins> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jhutchins> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a package for my printer (konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL) with this printer driver ( http://printer.konicaminolta.com/support/current_printers/mc2430dl_sup.htm#linux ) but this is the output: http://paste-bin.com/11378 which is riddled with errors...can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<chijin> i don't think the file system matters when using samba, he could as well share an ext3 partition
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: You'll want to know more about what you're doing than you can get off of IRC.
<terrestre> S-Angeli, actually the more easy way to share its open konqueror and write "smb://192.168.xxx.xxx and that its
<jhutchins> chijin: Correct, anything that can be mounted can be shared, including remotely mounted shares.
<jhutchins> chijin: I have shared several iso's mounted via loopback.
<chijin> jhutchins: me too :-)
<S-Angeli> terrestre, this way is for me getting on a remote pc from my linux. what about creating a share from my linux so that I can browse it from my mac?
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: Did you not get the URL's above?
<frojnd> aaa, kaffeine drives me crazy. just few minutes ago it was able to load subtitles, and now no text while playing movie. any ideas
<jhutchins> S-Angeli: I would recommend nfs, it's more efficient, but samba is easy.
<S-Angeli> ok
<S-Angeli> let me try
<terrestre> but samba its faster than nfs
<terrestre> I think
<bort> whenever I want to download a package from the adept manager it asks me for the kubuntu cd, why is that?
<jhutchins> terrestre: Not according to the benchmarks i've seen.
<terrestre> but do you use it?
<jhutchins> terrestre: smb has a lot of overhead.
<terrestre> because i did
<terrestre> and was a pain
<jhutchins> terrestre: Yes, I have an NT server here, and I have windows PC's connected to a client's samba server.
<chalmer> jhutchins> so i need to go to my windows comp. and shre my c:\ drive on my network. then go back to my linux comp and open samba shares to find it there.
<terrestre> jhutchins, my question was, do you use nfs?
<jhutchins> chalmer: Well, I was assuming that you had a dual-boot computer.  I wouldn't recommend trying to use a remote C:\ for wine.
<jhutchins> chalmer: Did you get that URL on installing software under wine?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<chalmer> jhutchins> y
<Ace2016> Anyone using feisty?
<jhutchins> chalmer: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147
<Ace2016> Anyone know how to get rid of the animation that occurs when you click on stuff in konqueror?
<jhutchins> Ace2016: Most of the folks in #ubuntu+1 are (that's the feisty channel).
<Ace2016> jhutchins: most of them use ubuntu :(
<jhutchins> Ace2016: Should be under Configure Desktop/Behavior/Launch Feedback.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: Here is my compile problem I was talking about (now that I got the package removed): I'm trying to build a package for my printer (Konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL) with this printer driver ( http://printer.konicaminolta.com/support/current_printers/mc2430dl_sup.htm#linux ...the tar.gz has a /debian directory and everything) but this is the output: http://paste-bin.com/11378 which is riddled with errors.
<Ace2016> jhutchins: not there, i looked
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: you need cups-devel sources
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Well, not knowing much about building dpkgs myself, I'm not sure how to troubleshoot the process, but you might want to try building the program and see if that works.  Is there a README file?
<jhutchins> adaptr: Remarkable deduction, but it sounds very likely.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I get very similar output with a ./configure as with trying to build the package
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: libcupsys2-dev ?
<jhutchins> adaptr: Ah, now I see.
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: The README and/or INSTALL file should tell you what dependencies you need.
<jhutchins> I hate troubleshooting compiler output, there's so much code that throws irrelevant errors.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: README is empty, and INSTALL doesn't list them :|
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: then minolta should be flogged
<adaptr> readme should be mandatory
<jhutchins> adaptr: MEANINGFUL README should be mandatory!
<adaptr> jhutchins: well, any kid of readme is better than none - the fscker responsible should at the minimum list his home address and phone number :)
<jhutchins> This is why I'm astonished at people who don't like rpm, at least it lists the dependencies you're missing.
<adaptr> yes.. right before it barfs over at least one of them
<jhutchins> adaptr: Yeah, but... so does the compile, it's just harder to dig the reason out of all the foo.
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: new output: http://paste-bin.com/11379  and the difference between old and new: http://paste-bin.com/pastebin.php?diff=11379
<adaptr> well, at least you can remedy the compile.. with rpm's, it's eiethr good or bad
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: do you know how I told you to get cups dev ? eliminate based on that, chase them all
<jhutchins> adaptr: Easy to fix though, download the listed packages, re-run.  Anyway, they have managers like apt for rpm these days, it was never meant to auto-fetch (predates good mirror availability).
<arnewolf> hiho
<bobstro> is there an active apt repository for the activeheart theme?
<bobstro> the neo.pl repository seems to have died.
<adaptr> jhutchins: so you've never come up against dependency hell ?
<arnewolf> where does thunderbird store the profile?
<adaptr> ~/.thunderbird
<dell190> How can i change the "Theme" on kubuntu
<adaptr> theme
<adaptr> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jhutchins> adaptr: Nothing like what I've come up against trying to compile.
<bobstro> yes, but those list the DEAD links, which is why i'm asking
<adaptr> jhutchins: well, I dumped red hat after 3 years and switched to debian/gentoo when I finally had enough
<jhutchins> adaptr: WHich is what puzzles me, because most of the people who talk about are familiar with compiling.
<varaonaid> Hi, I have the 915res package installed installed, but I can't get the display module to allow me to change drivers from the i810.
<varaonaid> any ideas how to fix?
<jhutchins> adaptr: I've run RPM based distros since RedHat 2.1 and never had trouble resolving dependencies intelligently.
<adaptr> jhutchins: I';ve run 6.0 through 7.3, and have had problems every step of the way
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: because it was looking for cups/*.h and couldn't find it?
<bobstro> varaonaid: you're doing the admin mode thing?
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: yes
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: that's a sure indication it's missig some source files
<jhutchins> chalmer: Getting somewhere now?
<Brutal-fashion> Hey !!! guys
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: and if you're lucky, they're easy to trace (as in this case)
<Brutal-fashion> Spanish page?
<Brutal-fashion> please
<varaonaid> bobstro: yes,it detects the 945 graphics card, I switch to that choice, exit out (all in admin mode) and nothing is saved
<Compleja> !es
<jhutchins> !es Brutal-fashion
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Brutal-fashion> Thank's guuys
<bobstro> varaonaid:  fwiw it's the same. i've got a dell with a 945 and the actual driver enabled is the 810.
<bobstro> varaonaid:  hang on. i'm getting into it now.
<varaonaid> Bobstro: Well, that's my screen too, Dell 945.  Does yours show that you have a 945 with the i810 drivers?  I have some bizarre things happen to the screen upon logout but
<varaonaid> Bobstro: still here, glad to wait
<bobstro> varaonaid:  yeah, same thing here. i'm on a D420. yes, it lets me select 945, but in hardware settings screen, shows i810 driver.
<tulio__> hwo do i split a big file into shorter ones?
<bobstro> varaonaid:  i had a hell of a time getting the 1280x800 to work.
<bobstro> tulio__:  a text file or binary?
<bobstro> tulio__:  you want it by lines or actual file size?
<bort> to upgrade from dapper to edgy, what command do I use in the terminal? I tried gksu "update-manager -c"  but it says comand not found
<varaonaid> bobstro: well, the res is correct but upon logout the screen goes haywire.  I thought this was perhaps the problem.
<vadim_> hi2all
<bort> can it be that that command is only for ubuntu gnome?
<varaonaid> even though it detects the 945 card, it shows an i810 installed. strange
<bobstro> varaonaid:  ah. not sure about that. i have had issues with changes to resolution with docking station.
<bobstro> varaonaid:  yes, they use the same driver for a bunch of 'em.
<bobstro> varaonaid:  same with nvidia.
<varaonaid> OK, well, maybe that's not the problem.  Thanks for confirming that for me.
<bobstro> bort:  you can install the update-manager package.
<jhutchins> bort: I don't know of an upgrade manager for dapper - edgy, but you should read the wiki, I think it's pretty thorough.
<bobstro> bort:  i'm not sure if it's part of a kubuntu install.
<smile> hi linuxians .. can I program in Pascal language with Kdevelop ?
<bobstro> varaonaid:  i suspect not, but you never know. did you install kubuntu or ubuntu initially?
<jhutchins> bort: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bobstro> varaonaid:  i couldn't get it going with ubuntu install but worked just fine with kubuntu for some reason.
<bort> jhutchins: I read the wiki, and the command to start the upgrade is gksu "update-manager -c"
<bort> jhutchins: but I tried, and it says command not found
<jhutchins> !kdesu | bort
<ubotu> bort: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<bobstro> bort:  i've used upgrade-manager with kde, but it has to be installed first. sounds like you haven't.
<chx> chijin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/50770 seems to bite me -- though pulling out network cord and ifdown eth0 did not help. Maybe a reboot will - we shall see tomorrow :)
<Brutal-fashion> Hey
<jhutchins> bobstro: I'm betting it's the gksu command that's not found.
<Photon> Hello World
<jhutchins> bobstro: I get command not found for gksu on mine.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  it launches for me as normal user, so not sure.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  hmmm. i just launched it.
<jhutchins> bobstro: Possibly you have gnome?
<bobstro> jhutchins:  yes. that's why i was suggesting it may need to be installed.
<bort> bobstro, jhutchins: I typed kdesu and it says update-manager command not found
<MK_Mike> Hello, I'v booted up today and there is no sound anymore, iv tryed restarting the sound system but it still doesnt work... any ideas?
<jhutchins> bobstro: Ah, that's it then.  gksu is a gnome utility, not on kubuntu.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  yeah, i've got both installed.
<jhutchins> bort: Then install the update manager.
<jhutchins> bort: sudo aptitude install update-manager
<jhutchins> !info update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45.2 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<jhutchins> !info update-manager dapper
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.42.2ubuntu22 (dapper), package size 727 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<arnewolf> adaptr: Great, thank you!
<adaptr> arnewolf: ??
<arnewolf> I found the thunderbird profile
<arnewolf> i was away :-)
<bobstro> jhutchins, bort: when i launch update-manager, it asks for password. don't need kdesu etc. methinks.
<Photon> whats up everyone?
<wayker> I am good :)
<erin> I recenlty switch from gnome to kde, and how do you make a link without opening a command line
<bobstro> erin:  in konqueror?
<erin> bobstro yea
<erin> <bobsto>:is there a way to do it like you can in  nautilas
<wayker> hmm I have tried to switch KDE to Xfce, because I wanted cube desktop :]  But I didnt find where is posible o set it :(
<Arwen> is there a GNOME equivalent of kdelibs?
<bobstro> erin:  if you drag it to e.g. desktop, it'll ask if you want a link.
<erin> ok i want a link to my usb disk in my home folder
<erin> that worked thanks
<Photon> is debian good?
<Photon> v4 has been released...
<bobstro> Photon:  debian rocks
<smile> Photon: ubuntu is based on Debian
<Photon> should i try debian?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Many.
<Arwen> debian is ok...
<Arwen> jhutchins, hmm?
<jhutchins> Arwen: Many equivalent libraries.
<Arwen> ah
<smile> Photon: Debian is like ubuntu .. why u want try ?
<Photon> just try it too see if its stable,faster,easier?
<bobstro> Photon:  i love debian, but ubuntu is built on top of it with a strong support.
<Arwen> jhutchins, but then, there's no one library that all GNOME apps depend on (libgtk2.0 doesn't count) in the same way all KDE apps depend on kdelibs?
<bruno_> its not easier
<bobstro> Photon:  i wouldn't expect any huge differences, but i think you'll find ubuntu somewhat easier to set up. can't say i've tried debian 4 yet though.
<Photon> am going to download it
<bobstro> Photon:  unbuntu is striving for a more commercialized support structure. debian tends to favor "pure" licensing.
<Arwen> oh, but if you do try Debian, make sure to get the experimental or the testing release
<Arwen> the stable Debian release sucks
<smile> Photon: good luck !!
<Arwen> oh yeah, and Debian doesn't have firefox...
<Photon> smile: :)
<Photon> wtf
<bobstro> Photon:  debian is great for a server install if you just want the basics.
<Photon> debian with KDE
<bobstro> Photon:  you can set up a VERY small install with debian.
<smile> Photon: if u want something different .. try Suse or mandriva
<Arwen> or even Foedora Core
<bobstro> aieee
<smile> Photon: easy to use and stable
<bobstro> i'm sticking with apt-based distros myself.
<Photon> i think am going to try 3 destr. debian, ubuntu, suse and see which one fits me, is KDE available for all?
<adam__> should be
<Arwen> Photon, yes, but you have to install X and KDE manually for Debian
<Photon> k
<Photon> ok
<adam__> I dled ubuntu, installed kde and made it default, now the boot screen says kubuntu :)
<Photon> Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<bobstro> adam__:  you can change it with the alternatives
<adaptr> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<adaptr> bah
<adam__> Yea, It didn't bug me but I found it interesting i was like wtf
<Photon> what does Xfce look like?
<Photon> any screenies?
<adam__> Very simple
<adam__> i used to use vector 5.8
<bobstro> adam__:  i've had mine show one on startup, another on shutdown.
<adam__> hahah
<adam__> on vector, xfce is default i think
<Photon> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<adam__> it's pretty good
<bobstro> adam__:  a few things get changed as you install other stuff.
<Photon> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Photon> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Photon> what do u all mostly use? KDE?
<Arwen> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bobstro> adam__:  in alternatives configurator, you can select which you want under usplash-artwork.so
<Arwen> Photon, GNOME, it looks cleaner
<adam__> !fluxbox
<bobstro> Photon:  kde lately
<adam__> oh come on
<adam__> thanks bob
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Photon> which one is better KOffice or OpenOffice?
<Arwen> definitely OpenOffice.org
<xardias> Photon: i would prefer Openoffice
<Photon> :D
<bobstro> Photon:  i'd go with oo as well.
<admin1> OO is the right choice
<Photon> then wats the use of Koffice if there is openoffice?
<adam__> I have both
<adam__> OO is _much_ better
<admin1> agree
<admin1> does someone have experience with qemu ?
<tmbg> OO is much more capable and  nicer, but it is slower and chews up more resources
<bobstro> admin1:  only the old dos package with that name, which probably isn't what you want. :)
<erz-> How can be quiet with my NTFS LAN HDDs for reading mp3 & movie correctly ?
<kalorin> admin1, yes
<kalorin> I used it just long enough to decide to use vmware
<adam__> vmware is great
<kalorin> and it's free :)
<admin1> thx. i try to install WinXP, but did not work proper in VirtualBox. now i read about QEMU
<Black_Cat> i am having strange troubles with my cdrom, kubuntu shows messages about i/o errors and "tray open" messages. how do i fix it? this cdrom works okay in windoze...
<admin1> vmware is free ?
<kalorin> eh?
<kalorin> xp works great
<kalorin> yeah vmware server
<kalorin> www.vmware.com
<kalorin> just register for a serial #
<adam__> Before i installed ubuntu, i tried it out in VMware, worked better than i thought it would
<admin1> oh didnt knew *wonder*
<kalorin> install's great, only need th server package
<Photon> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-3.png vs http://kde.org/screenshots/images/3.5/02-systeminfo.png
<kalorin> oh and it works great
<admin1> ok thx a lot, i will try
<adam__> yea, if you don't want to use too many resources, use xfce
<kalorin> going up to do family stuff now that the ATI drivers are fixed on my machine from last night
<kalorin> man what a pain
<kalorin> beryl photon?
<Photon> ok
<adam__> Beryl confused the crap out of me, i just gave up on it
<Photon> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-5.png but its xfce...
<kalorin> I don't see a point in semitransparent windows and fog effects
<adam__> I wanted it for the water ripple :(
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> I just wish kubuntu had a reasonable good CPU/Memory/Swap taskbar applet
<kalorin> I just want 3 bars 0->100%
<kalorin> xubuntu had a great one
<kalorin> for xfce
<kalorin> kde's tries to be too pretty
<aaroncampbell> Something I'm trying to compile is complaining that it can't find jbig.h ...I can't figure out what package I need to get that
<adam__> Yea I was about to say, xfce does that nicely
<kalorin> adam, yeah Iknow
<conanm4> yeah but gnome is just but ugly
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: use dpkg -S
<kalorin> taht'st he only thing that I really mourn going to kde
<kalorin> font support for some reason seems to be better with kubuntu
<kalorin> and I actually like adept better than synaptic
<kalorin> though both are very good
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: dpkg: *jbig* not found.
<adam__> I use synaptic and automatix
<Photon> can i install xfce on kubuntu?
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: tough luck :(
<adam__> yup, photon
<jack_> i have the problem that when i am idle and only system apps messnger app are running, the cpu load of xorg goes up to 99% and the session freezes, this never happens when i actively use the computer
<Photon> ok
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: use the package site
<jack_> any one any idea?
<Photon> am going to try it
<adaptr> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<conanm4> does anyone here use anything besides kubuntu or the buntus?
<ScottLij> Where does Adept download the packages to?
<LjL> ScottLij: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ScottLij> I'm trying to install the jdk1.4 but it wasn't going anywhere after it downloaded, I showed details and theres a license agreement that I can't accept
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: ok, so I did a "locate jbig.h" and it's ~/jbigkit/libjbig/jbig.h  I think I had found the package online, and compiled it...but it obviously can't find in there...
<kalorin> eh
<kalorin> heh
<adaptr> well, no, because you don't compile sources on *buntu unless there is absolutely no other way - and even then, you try to build a deb first!
<kalorin> I hate stupid alternatives
<kalorin> how lame
<mikle> is there a way to set which unicode codepage to use for extended ASCII characters (basically, for non-unicode filenames to use certain page of unicode)?
<adam__> I'm used to having to compile, I usually use smaller distros that have no package supprt
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: well, no one has offered another "choice" and I don't know how to make a deb
<ScottLij> what do you do with a .deb file?
<Photon> Photon Mapping
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: from the top: what are you trying to do, and how many packages did you install from source in your quest to get it done outside the "ubuntu way" ? :)
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: where can I put that .h file so it will be found?
<Photon> is there any chat room for game developers?
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: that depends on where the makefile expects it to be found
<ScottLij> how do you install a .deb file?
<adaptr> !pdkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> !dpkg
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: I don't even know if I "installed" that, or just built it, but that's the only one.  What I'm trying to do is build a .deb for my printer...you were helping me earlier, but asked me to "chase them all" (the dependency errors)
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<adaptr> bleh
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: what all is in the tarball for the printer driver, and what exactly is it a driver for ? have you ecxhausted any and all available normal printer options for linux or CUPS?
<unwyred> is it possible to add the 'hide' button to the toolbar through the command line?
<admin1> @Scott -> sudo dpkg -i NAME.deb
<ScottLij> thanks
<unwyred> I just upgraded to fiesty fawn which seems to have changed my resolution
<admin1> np
<unwyred> and the toolbar configuration doesn't fully display
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: I've tried other drivers, but they don't seem to work at all.  Inside the tar.gz id a bunch of stuff, including a debian directory...
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: what's in the debian dir ?
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: in researching that, I found that I'm supposed to do something like: sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b   to build a .deb
<jack_> i have the problem that when i am idle and only system apps messnger app are running, the cpu load of xorg goes up to 99% and the session freezes, this never happens when i actively use the computer
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: correct :)
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: changelog  compat  control  copyright  Makefile  Makefile.am  Makefile.in  postinst  postrm  README.Debian  rules
<jack_> using kde3.5.6 on a intel centrino core duo
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: and readme is empty ?
<ScottLij> I've got a license agreement that I can't accept in the terminal, what can I do?
<adaptr> ScottLij: feed the "Y" or "yes" sequence to it in a pipe, perhaps
<bobstro> ScottLij:  did you let it get down to the bottom?
<ScottLij> its at the bottom, yes
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: nope, the one in the debian directory has 4 lines
<aaroncampbell> magicolor2430dl for Debian
<aaroncampbell> --------------------------
<aaroncampbell> this package works with cups 1.1.14 or above.
<aaroncampbell>  -- sean zhan <sean.zhan@bil.konicaminolta.us>, Wed,  9 Feb 2005 13:56:50 -0500
<admin1> @Scott > try "y" / "n" or make use of TAB
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: okay, that seems to indicate they have tested it
<ScottLij> it was tab, thanks again
<unwyred> so can I not do this through the command line?
<admin1> :)
<unwyred> like I said, my resolution is too low to fully display the configuration window, and I'm rather not blindly tab through everything
<unwyred> *I'd
<admin1> whats your graphic cars
<admin1> card
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: The output I get when I try to build: http://paste-bin.com/11380  (if it helps)
<bobstro> unwyred:  you've tried ctrl-alt-+
<unwyred> I haven't
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unwyred> what does this do?
<unwyred> oh
<admin1> resize resolution
<bobstro> unwyred:  just changes resolution if you've got multiple available
<jhutchins> unwyred: Really?  That worked?
<pollyo> Anyone using irkick?
<unwyred> no, it didn't
<jhutchins> unwyred: Ah, too bad.  Check the fixres page if you can.
<bobstro> unwyred:  and moving mouse doesn't scroll virtual screen?
<unwyred> also on an unrelated note, I had xchat installed before upgrading to fiesty but can't find it in my aplications list
<unwyred> no, it doesn't
<jhutchins> unwyred: Feisty is actually #ubuntu+1 still.
<unwyred> the directory for xchat is there, but it's not listed anywhere on kmenu
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: you really need the jbig source :)
<jhutchins> unwyred: Can you start it in Alt-F2 or a console?
<unwyred> eh, I have more of a general question
<unwyred> jhutchins: what's the run file for xchat?
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: great...well, I have it...and that's what I was saying I tried to compile...
<jhutchins> unwyred: xchat iirc
<adaptr> you have it - where ?
<unwyred> I haven't been using linux for that long
<unwyred> oh
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: in my home directory under the jbigkit dir
<jhutchins> unwyred: (iirc = If I Recall Correctly)
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: it needs to be in the system include tree
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: how did you install it ?
<unwyred> I know >_>
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: I have the *source*
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: irrelevant
<shadid> i hate ubuntu
<adaptr> lucky fro you this is Kubuntu, eh ?
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: I just downloaded and extracted so far
<unwyred> I hate people who join tech support channels just to say they dislike an os.
<admin1> shadid> what are you doing here then
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Next step is read README, then INSTALL if provided.
<shadid> but i hate ubuntu
<shadid> to say thet
<shadid> that
<_dennis_> sry for the newbie question, i'm using kubuntu, but i want to try another linux, so i need to burn the live cd, whats the 'burn' software for kde, (like nero is for windows)
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins and adaptr: I got it from here : http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/jbigkit/  just fyi
<shadid> or i expected to say , how can i help u
<_dennis_> *distro
<bobstro> _dennis_:  k3b is one
<_dennis_> tnx bobstro
<unwyred> hm
<admin1> @dennis :  it is K3B
<unwyred> that's odd
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: again, no README, but there's an INSTALL
<root_> anyone can help with login problems?
<unwyred> I just searched for xchat...and it's not there
<bobstro> root_:  go ahead and ask
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Oh goody, a personal directory.
<bobstro> unwyred:  not sure, but is xchat in the usual reposotories?
<unwyred> the .xchat2 directory is though
<unwyred> hm
<unwyred> I'd rather not reinstall it
<bobstro> unwyred:  er, repositories. does it show with apt-cache search xchat?
<jhutchins> unwyred: That's what the --purge option is about - unless you use it, it leaves the config behind.
<jhutchins> unwyred: Why?
<adaptr> aaroncampbell: you are talking about the jbigkit package ?
<jhutchins> !info xchat feisty
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<unwyred> I have a decent color scheme set up...though I suppose I could just compress it and replace it later
<unwyred> I'll do that
<Black_Cat> I saw xchat in repos today, but for GNOME not KDE...
<bobstro> unwyred:  is universe enabled?
<jhutchins> unwyred: The .xchat2 file is still there though, so your configuration should still be in it.
<unwyred> yeah, I have all my repositories enabled
<aaroncampbell> adaptr: yes
<unwyred> hm
<unwyred> I'll run aptitude and see what happens
<jhutchins> Most linux is pretty smart about keeping your configuration and not killing it if you reinstall.
<root_> ok... (deep breath) i have trouble logging in... i have entered recovery mode and deleted all the users and created a new one and i can't still login. the login screen appears normally but after i enter the username +password i get a black screen for a sec or so and then i am back on the logon screen once again..
<jhutchins> root_: You're not running irc as root, are you?
<bobstro> root_:  are you using nis or anything like that?
<unwyred> on a related note, I can not abide by konversation :/
<bobstro> given his situation...
<root_> i am running as root but i dont care
<bobstro> unwyred:  i'm trying others but always come back to xchat it seems.
<jhutchins> unwyred: I like it better myself, but there's kopete and probably half a dozen other irc clients.
<unwyred> heh
<root_> everything is pretty f**** up to worry about hacking... :)
<bobstro> root_:  you create users with adduser
<bobstro> root_:  er, did you?
<root_> yup
<jhutchins> root_: Point take.  try startx, see what kind of errors you get.
<unwyred> I've heard good things about irssi...but it's console based, which I dislike
<adaptr> bitchx da bomb
<bobstro> jhutchins:  if he's unable to login as user at CLI, it's probably PAM no?
<dragonkh> loha
<root_> ok at first i dont get what's the difference between recovery and normal mode...
<root_> x server behaves normally at recovery mode
<bobstro> root_:  is this at X you're trying to log in or CLI?
<root_> x
<bobstro> root_:  if you change to a console can you login as a user?
<wolke> hi! would someone help me set up samba please?
<Brutal-fashion>   te keio
<root_> yup
<bobstro> root_:  ah, ok. that's a good sign. thought you were stuck at CLI too.
<root_> xserver does not start from there..
<intelikey> i haven't  really played around in ram very much, but; why can't root write in /proc/* ?
<wolke> when i install it, i am receiving error messages, such as "/var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.postinst: 61: mv: File too large"
<unwyred> xchat installed
<root_> in recovery mode works normally ( the xserver)
<unwyred> let's see if it kept my configurations
<bobstro> root_:  so you're in X as root OK then? if you login as regular user at CLI, can you launch via startx?
<unwyred> oh hey, it did :D
<unwyred> ...eh?
<unwyred> I'm not able to see the user list
<unwyred> and there's a channel tab off to the left
<bobstro> unwyred:  you gotta drag it open
<intelikey> bobstro could he not just as easily use a konsole and su or sudo  ?
<bobstro> intelikey:  he can't log into x as a user.
<Evian_water> which source do i need to get mplayer via apt-get install mplayer...i just installed kubuntu 6.10 and cant install mplayer with that command
<root_> wait bobstro i dont understand...
<unwyred> what do you mean drag it open?
<jhutchins> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<bobstro> root_:  does X launch when you start your system normally?
<jhutchins> Evian_water: Enable multiverse.
<bobstro> intelikey:  so i'm thinking kdm is broken since he can login as same user via CLI login.
<intelikey> bobstro then startx will fail too...   "own your home"
<jhutchins> root_: Have you checked the fixres page?
<jhutchins> !fixres | root_
<ubotu> root_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bobstro> intelikey:  ?
<root_> if the login screen appears normally can i assume xserver or at least a part of it has started normally?
<Evian_water> jhutchins: you meaneb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse ?
<bobstro> intelikey:  that's part of what i'm trying to determine.
<jhutchins> root_: Sortof.  The login screen is kdm, which is not the same as KDE.
<Alonea> ok, I had to reinstall my windows system because it borked, how do I get my linux bootloader back?
<root_> but kdm uses xserver right?
<jhutchins> root_: Look, you can't launch X.
<unwyred> so I'm able to drag the user list over...but I can't move the channel/server tabs down
<david_88> I Need help with my USB WIFI device it wont auto connect at kubuntu startup.
<intelikey> bobstro  permissions problem in his home    ran something like konqureor with sudo   and   BAM !  perms are hosed.         chown username:usergroup /home/userhome -R
<jhutchins> root_: kdm uses a seperate config file.
<unwyred> where they aren't in the way
<root_> hmmmm
<bobstro> intelikey:  possibly. that's why i was suggesting bypassing kdm to find out.
<bobstro> intelikey:  but he says he just created a new user (via adduser) and same thing so...
<Evian_water> jhutchins: it said it could find package "mplayer"
<jhutchins> root_: Try just X - uppercase.  That's X without any kDE or whatever.  You'll need Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to get out.
<jhutchins> Evian_water: info said it's in multiverse.
<intelikey> bobstro interesting....
<bobstro> intelikey:  looks like jhutchins is working it with him.
<unwyred> fixed.
<bobstro> unwyred:  i just went through same thing. default interface is weird.
<intelikey> jhutchins  did you have him kill kdm first ?
<jhutchins> intelikey: No, no real need to, after all you can have multiple X sessions.
<root_> rebooting to test brb
<intelikey> you folks know that starting a new xsession is not as simple as just      startx  or  X   don't you ?
<jhutchins> Sounds like fixres might have helped him.
<jhutchins> intelikey: I know that it can be.
<bobstro> intelikey:  but it should work.
<intelikey> test it and see
<intelikey> maybe i'm wrong
<erz-> how can i mount properly ntfs lan HDD ? : |
<bobstro> erz-:  it's on a server?
<Arwen> erz-, by exporting the HDD over SMB/NTP and then mounting it?
<Arwen> erz-, or by using iSCSI?
<WillLuongo> erz-: linux doesn't fully support NTFS
<erz-> there are on a windows xp workstation
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  well, if it's mounted via smb it works ok.
<WillLuongo> erz-: sorry, missed the LAN part... like arwen said SMB works
<erz-> i mounted with smbfs
<david_88> how do i make my usb WIFI auto connect at startup???
<Arwen> WillLuongo, well yes, but read and write works, it's NTFS ACLs, compression, and encryption that don't
<root_> ok the X worked fine
<bobstro> root_:  so you're in as a user?
<erz-> i can read my hdd, well i can play music from it, but ... i have errors in playing amarok ( cannont use forward by example )
<root_> i got a bunch of warnings and errors but it launced as usual
<root_> now you mean?
<bobstro> root_:  yes
<root_> no i am using the recovery option from the boot menu when you press the Esc key...
<intelikey> aka runlevel one
<root_> yes
<bobstro> root_:  have you tried normal boot?
<bobstro> root_:  to see if it works now?
<root_> yes i tryed
<bobstro> root_:  and?
<jhutchins> root_: So X works, but not startx?
<root_> yes
<root_> i get some errors
<david_88> how do i make my usb WIFI auto connect at startup?
<jhutchins> root_: Have you been throug the stuff on http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<root_> but i also get errors on X that starts noramlly
<root_> *normally
<jhutchins> root_: A lot of those errors are for wacom tablets.  Sloppy fix to a non-problem, but irrelevant.
<root_> oh no its not a harware issue for sure the pc was working fine till yesterday that i decided to do a restart
<jhutchins> root_: Not what I'm talking about.
<root_> oh sorry
<jhutchins> root_: ubuntu always throws a bunch of errors when you start X, unless you have a wacom drawing tablet or touchscreen.
<jhutchins> root_: So the fixres page.
<jhutchins> A coder friend says "they're not errors" - I say they shouldn't say "Error" then.
<jhutchins> Anyway.
<intelikey> i'd have to disagree with your friend.    they are "intentional errors"
<HOT> hey folkd, i bet this gets asked a million times but here goes
<jhutchins> intelikey: There are distros that do not have that particular problem.
<intelikey> indeed
<HOT> im running kubuntu feisty and beryl seems fine when for "effects" but when used as the default windows manager i cannot see any text i write altough it is being entered (i know this by swapping back to kde) any ideas?
<intelikey> HOT 2.    1. is feisty released yet ?    2. we don't support beryl.
<jhutchins> HOT: You can try #ubuntu-effects.
<intelikey> !feisty | HOT
<ubotu> HOT: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jhutchins> HOT: Beryl doesn't work for a lot of people.
<intelikey> !beryl | HOT
<ubotu> HOT: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> HOT: There are combinations of hardware/software that do work, but more that don't.
<HOT> shame, just nuked a fully working suse 10.2 kde with beryl....grrrrrr
<root_> is it possible this beryl is resposible for my problem also?
<DivA> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<HOT> presumed it would be as straight forward
<intelikey> HOT and yes we do hear a lot about it in here....
<WillLuongo> I am having problems with my Adept, I tried installing lilypond, but now it gives me retrieval errors on lilypond-data, even when I tell it to remove. Any ideas?
<root_> i got it installed recently..
<jhutchins> HOT: SuSE cheats.  If you really want beryl, you might still get it working.
<Photon> how can i install xfce on kubuntu?
<Photon> any command line?
<jhutchins> Photon: sudo aptitude install xfce-desktop
<Photon> ok thx
<HOT> im very close, everything is working except text is not visible, is odd, wish i made a DD of that suse image
<Brutal-fashion> O.O
<jhutchins> Photon: Sorry, xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> Photon sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jhutchins> (Ought be aliased.)
<Photon> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xfce-desktop"
<Photon> right....
<jhutchins> Photon: Sorry, xubuntu-desktop
<Photon> np
<intelikey> lot of diff between xfce4 package and xubuntu-desktop package
<intelikey> like  kde and kubuntu-desktop
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me install Limewire?
<intelikey> gnome and ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> !frostwire | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Photon> evfreshman2025: lol
<evfreshman2025> <photon>Whats so funny?
<Photon> evfreshman2025:  nothin nothin
<evfreshman2025> umm okay
<Photon> ok now i installed xfce now what
<intelikey> yep now what ?
<Photon> how can i load it
<bobstro> Photon:  login using it
<bobstro> Photon:  use the session option
<Photon> so i should log off
<Photon> then log in o
<Photon> ok
<intelikey> choose your session at login  or switch your de now... you choose.
<WillLuongo> I can't apt-get anything because something is wrong with lilypond-data
<WillLuongo> Anyone have any ideas?
<intelikey> remove lilypond-data ?
<evfreshman2025> okay umm well frostwire sucks
<evfreshman2025> i cant install anything
<evfreshman2025> i dont know how
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me out, by telling me step by step
<matthew> hellp
<matthew> hello too
<intelikey> and hellpo to you too
<bobstro> stupid console font problem: on my desktop, i can flip back and forth between X and console, and fonts are fine (via console-setup), but on my laptop, they revert to the default fonts. if i do /etc/init.d/console-setup, the font i want comes back.
<matthew> I was wondering to whom I should inquire about an adept problem?
<Alonea> WillLuongo: did you install something and it ended up being bad? Just remove the lily thing and it should be fine.
<Ace2016> matthew: first what is the problem?
<jhutchins> !install | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Alonea> matthew: just ask your question
<evfreshman2025> i dont need help installing Kubuntu
<evfreshman2025> i need help installing frostwire
<evfreshman2025> 
<matthew> It says "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<intelikey> bobstro that sounds like the lappy is using kernel-frame-buffering  as it's x driver      no?
<Alonea> matthew: do ctrl+esc and kill any adept processes
<bobstro> intelikey:  ah, that could be it. the desktop is nvidia. thanks, that's the hint i need.
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  there seems to be a lot on the forums about it.
<WillLuongo> Alonea: Yeah, I tried to install lilypond and it ended up being bad. It wouldn't let me remove the package either. I am currently examining editing out line 23 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilypond-data.postrm
<matthew> Alonea, I only had adept notifier
<matthew> and i just killed it.
<matthew> no change
<intelikey> bobstro  yeah i have bumped that issue a time or two.   anyone that uses the console should avoid fbcon as an x driver at all costs.
<Alonea> matthew: is there aptitute or another package manager?
<Alonea> *aptitude
<matthew> None that I would be aware of.
<Alonea> matthew: terminal open?
<Alonea> matthew: you could always restart your computer.
<bobstro> intelikey:  ah, ok. i do use it frequently so will try reconfiguring again. had some fun with resolution and probably selected it.
<matthew> I already rebooted, no change
<matthew> I am wondering if there's a way to see which process is locking the /var/lock/dpkg?
<adaptr> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> ok hate to help and run, but you know how it is....   later all and good luck to you penguin.
<adaptr> matthew: lsof | grep /var/lock/dpkg
<matthew> it's empty
<matthew> odd
<adaptr> matthew: it will be a package tool of some sort. kill that first, or remove the lock file if it is stale
<adaptr> it's ALWAYS empty
<WillLuongo> Is there anyway I can delete files as root from the GUI?
<adaptr> WillLuongo: specify "as root"
<Photon> when i start with xfce4 it doesnt load anything just a background only
<bobstro> matthew:  do you have one of the updaters running?
<|Iwonder|> short of knowing i'm using feist source,how will i know i'm on feisty?
<evfreshman2025> is there any way to install anything like you can on windwos
<evfreshman2025> *windows
<evfreshman2025> Kubuntu was such a mistake
<bobstro> Photon:  no launcher at bottom?
<Photon> no
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  yes lots of ways. did you try what i suggested?
<jhutchins> evfreshman2025: ?  Didn't you even look at that web page?
<crsn> hi, there is a problem with a laptop with kubuntu, it nevers shutdown only halts... what can i do
<evfreshman2025> they are too confusing
<Photon> i just uninstalled and installed it again
<Photon> ill try again
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  linux may not be for you.
<bobstro> evfreshman2025: that's ok. don't worry about it.
<evfreshman2025> So how can i install Frostwire or limewire
<matthew> bobstro, Sorry for the delay, no, none that I can tell
<Trollinator> schon wieder englisch in einem arisch... h, deutschen channel
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  if however you wish to give it a try, there is help to be had.
<matthew> I am checking now all the open files seeing if something would lock \
<WillLuongo> What is console command to delete a file?
<adaptr> rm
<evfreshman2025> I'll give it a try
<WillLuongo> OH YEAH LOL
<WillLuongo> Thanks adaptr
<jhutchins> bobstro: XFCE you click on the desktop for the menu.
<bobstro> matthew:  that's usually what gets me.
<evfreshman2025> i just need instructions that are easy to understand
<bobstro> jhutchins:  yeah, isn't there usually the "tray" or whatever they call it?
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  it's a whole OS, so it won't be trivial. just give it a few minutes and go slow.
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  but there are rewards that make it worth it.
<adaptr> s/minutes/months/
<bobstro> adaptr:  possibly, but not any one thing. :)
<jhutchins> bobstro: Well, depends if they did the whole desktop or just xfce.
<evfreshman2025> Bobstro: Okay i need the instructions
<adaptr> for Linux, definitely - possibly years
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  did you try the URL i sent you?
<Photon> i still have the problem
<evfreshman2025> i didnt recieve a URL
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28LimeWire.29
<jhutchins> Photon: What did you install?
<matthew> AH!
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  i don't use it myself so can't say if that's best way.
<matthew> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Photon> xfce4
<bobstro> matthew:  ah, good.
<evfreshman2025> Okay
<bobstro> Photon:  well... it *is* a light environment!
<jhutchins> Photon: Ok, you may still want to do xubuntu-desktop for a bunch of pre-configured goodies, but try left- or right-clicking on the desktop.
<Photon> ...it doesnt work..
<matthew> I love the console so much... I can definately get used to knowing what my system is thinking
<Photon> nothing works only the background
<Photon> which is the same as the login
<jhutchins> Photon: In that case, go ahead with xubuntu-desktop.  You're probably missing some parts.
<bobstro> matthew:  yes, quite a refreshing change.
<raffytaffy> afternoon folks
<Photon> i am using kubuntu
<matthew> next question: my graphics card doesn't seem to have opengl enabled.
<jhutchins> Photon: Right.
<Photon> what is missing? how can i install? any command line
<matthew> is there a way to re-install the drivers from nvidia safely?
<matthew> I tried and got a conflict with the adepted ones
<Photon> so....
<jhutchins> Photon: Well, you probably need to read the install pages, but sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> !install | Photon
<ubotu> Photon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jhutchins> Photon: Sorry, I get my factoids mixed up.
<Photon> k now installing
<Photon> just used the command line
<Photon> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> !software | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jhutchins> Photon: See above.
<Photon> ok...
<jhutchins> Photon: Are you saying you already installed the macro package?
<Photon> yup i installed it then logged off then in with xfce
<bobstro> is easyubuntu considered "safe" these days?
<Photon> and nothing shows up except background
<jhutchins> Photon: Ah.
<Photon> and now i ran the command line sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Photon> and now its downloading and installing
<jhutchins> Oh, ok.  Good.
<Photon> :)
<WillLuongo> Is there anyway to apt-get updated versions of libraries? When I try to install my code::blocks IDE I get a bunch of errors, here is an example:
<WillLuongo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of codeblocks:
<WillLuongo>  codeblocks depends on libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2); however:
<WillLuongo>   Version of libcairo2 on system is 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1.
<jhutchins> Photon: #xubuntu will have specific help.
<jhutchins> !info libcairo2
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Photon> should i install Ubuntu then on it install KDE & Xfce
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Sounds like the system's a bit out of date, what release are you running?
<jhutchins> Photon: No real need to.
<WillLuongo> Jhutchins: how can I tell?
<bobstro> Photon:  you certainly can do that if you've got the space.
<jhutchins> cat /etc/LSB-release (I think)
<bobstro> Photon:  but it will slow down updates and such if you don't use all of those.
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: in a console
<Photon> k
<WillLuongo> Jhutchins: It didn'd do anything
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Danker> If i move file to /dev/null will it be deleted?
<WillLuongo> Oh wow
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Sorry, lowercase.
<WillLuongo> I am a whole version behind
<WillLuongo> lol
<evfreshman2025> F*ck It
<evfreshman2025> i cant do it
<WillLuongo> Jhutchins: I am running 5.10
<jhutchins> !upgrade | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: That has 5.10 upgrade info as well.
<WillLuongo> Thank you so much jhutchins!
<jhutchins> Nice to get one right once in a while...
<jhutchins> evfreshman2025: Well, there's a reason Windows is the most popular operating system.
<WillLuongo> I know the feeling.
<bobstro> hmm. are w32codecs still available?
<WillLuongo> I just started using KUbuntu from Gentoo
<evfreshman2025> because its eay, and not retarted like Kubutnu
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  may not be for you.
<jhutchins> !info w32codecs | bobstro
<evfreshman2025> if i have a Windows disk, can i install windows ?
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  some folks need training wheels. :)
<ubotu> bobstro: w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<WillLuongo> evfreshman2025: If easy is what you want, Linux might not be for you yet.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  hmm. don't see it in apt.
<jhutchins> evfreshman2025: If you have to ask that, I would say go find someone who does thsi for a living and pay them to do it.
<matthew> In conclusion apt-get > adept
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  a big part of what you pay for with windows is that hand-holding.
<kb3ocf> whoops, didn't mean to connect... *grumbles* How to fix Konversation so the server list doesn't pop up wen you start the app..
<bobstro> kb3ocf:  too late. you're stuck.
<evfreshman2025> well i have a windows disk, will windows install if i put it in my drive
<evfreshman2025> or will it just F*ck my whole pc up
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  it will install windows, so yes.
<evfreshman2025> okay thanks
<WillLuongo> evfreshman2025: Both. it is the same thing. LOL
<kb3ocf> heh. bobstro.. do you know how to make the Server List disappear? It doesn't like my hitting of the X :<
<bobstro> hehe
<bobstro> kb3ocf:  sorry, no.
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  you should be able to install by booting from that disc.
<pauljw> :) yes, it will f.... your whole system up... by installing windows  LOL
<jhutchins> kb3ocf: Um, how about the "Close" button?
<kb3ocf> there is no close button, jhutchins..
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  be sure to update regularly and buy some good security software!
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  don't forget to register for windows genuine advantage.
<jhutchins> kb3ocf: Oh.  I have one. Connect, Close, down at the bottom.
<kb3ocf> even when I click the program icon and hit 'close' nothing happens
<bobstro> evfreshman2025:  and vista is cheap now. only a couple hundred bucks.
<jhutchins> kb3ocf: Sounds like something is stuck.
<erz-> Is it possible to mount 2 shared folders into a single folder ?
<kb3ocf> I can move it around and stuff, even click the buttons in it..
<jhutchins> evfreshman2025: You should probably find someone who knows how to work on computers and do nice things for them.
<kb3ocf> which is how I accidently connected here xD
<Photon> how can i make sudo modprobe ndiswrapper auto start in kubuntu?
<bobstro> kb3ocf:  i have a close button. you just don't want it to pop up?
<kb3ocf> correct bobstro... I also don't have a close button though (unless you mean the X in the upper right-hand corner of the Server List box)
<jhutchins> kb3ocf: Ctrl-Alt-Esc will turn your cursor into a kill switch.  Just point the skull and crossbones and click.
<bobstro> there's an option in configure to avoid having it pop up.
<Photon> how can i make "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" auto start in kubuntu?
<|Iwonder|> add it to /etc/modules
<kb3ocf> uh control-alt-esc didn't do anything
<Photon> how ?
<jhutchins> Photon: ndiswrapper -m ususally does that for you.
<|Iwonder|> with your favorite editor
<Photon> jhutchins: THANKS
<geggam> i must say ubuntu is very smooth
<kb3ocf> it is JUST the server list in Konversation
<bobstro> kb3ocf:  is konversation in task bar?
<Photon> ok i gtg bye all
<WillLuongo> How can I edit a file with root priveleges?
<kb3ocf> yes
<bobstro> kb3ocf:  maybe right-click there and have it go fullscreen?
<|Iwonder|> sudo nano -w <file>
<|Iwonder|> or whatever editor u want
<geggam> editing sources and changing dapper to feisty is interesting... some fonts are toasted others arent...grub didnt see the new kernel and that update thingy is going nuts now
<geggam> other than that quite smooth >:] 
<WillLuongo> Wonder: Thank you
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> I have a question
<__Serge__> How can i have 2 OS in 1 pc?
<geggam> vmware
<kb3ocf> bobstro didn't work
<__Serge__> i'd like to have Ubuntu and WinXP...
<bobstro> __Serge__:  you can dual boot, or use virtualization
<__Serge__> ???
<bobstro> __Serge__:  i'm doing that oon this laptop
<kb3ocf> oo
<bobstro> __Serge__:  dual booting that is.
<kb3ocf> I\ found the option so it won't show the server list at application startup
<kb3ocf> that should fix it
<kb3ocf> thanks~
<__Serge__> I already have intalled Win XP... then how can i install ubuntu??
<bobstro> __Serge__:  do you have free disk space ?
<crazy_penguin> 'night to all!
<geggam> boot the ubuntu cd and click the install thingy on the desktop
<__Serge__> yeah, 10 GB
<bobstro> __Serge__:  you need to have sufficient room for a linux partion.
<bobstro> __Serge__:  10G is plenty. just do manual partitioning and don't zap your windows.
<jhutchins> __Serge__: You know how you can get a boot menu on Windows that lets you pick different modes?
<jhutchins> __Serge__: ?
<__Serge__> well... thant's the problem.... i don't understand that kind of stuff... manual partitioning??? boot menu???
<jhutchins> __Serge__: What kubuntu will do is there will be a little menu when you start the PC, it will let you pick Windows or Kubuntu (or some other things).
<dragon> hi ive had ubuntu edgy for 2 months and i just did a full update and now have 1 more ubuntu to select how do i remove it
<jhutchins> __Serge__: It will start kubuntu by default after a certain time.
<jhutchins> !install | __Serge__
<ubotu> __Serge__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<__Serge__> what is Kubuntu, with "K"??
<geggam> kde desktop
<jhutchins> __Serge__: Ubuntu uses the gnome desktop.
<__Serge__> i only know ubuntu
<__Serge__> ahhh... ok...
<linux__> serge
<jhutchins> __Serge__: kde's a little more techie, maybe more like windows.
<jhutchins> __Serge__: Has more options, which can be confusing.
<__Serge__> i see
<__Serge__> then i like more ubuntu...
<jhutchins> __Serge__: Gnome's supposed to be very user friendly, but obviously most of us are here because we like KDE better.
<ubuntu_> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> __Serge__: There's also xubuntu, using the lighter xfce desktop, but that's definitely more unixish.
<bobstro> gnome is probably great for a new user. a good "mom & dad" interface.
<__Serge__> eehhh... what is KDE?
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jhutchins> !kde | serge
<ubotu> serge: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ranjan> hi
<ubuntu_> !info moonbuggy
<jhutchins> __Serge__: It's a collection of software that gives you most of what you want your computer to do.  The programs share common functions for efficiency.
<ubotu> Package moonbuggy does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<__Serge__> aah, ok... i get it now..
<jhutchins> __Serge__: Derived from CDE, the Unix Common Desktop Environment.
<ubuntu_> !
<dougtx> i just can't get into gnome
<dougtx> i dont like the look, or the way it handles things like samba and such
<dougtx> out of the box
<bobstro> dougtx:  it strikes me as "freedom from choice" alternative.
<dougtx> don't get me wrong, it works just fine
<__Serge__> So... you say that i just have to insert the Ubuntu CD
<ubuntu_> !info moon-buggy
<ranjan> pidgin huh!
<__Serge__> make a partition and then it will install itself?
<ubotu> moon-buggy: Drive some car across the moon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.51-1 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 284 kB
<dougtx> but it takes a lot to make it lok nice
<dougtx> and I dont lie the default software packages
<ranjan> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - chances are it will still be called Gaim in Feisty; look for the change in Feisty+1
<bobstro> dougtx:  what, you don't like turd-brown?
<snama> what new software will there be in kubuntu feisty?
<dougtx> haha :)
<__Serge__> ?
<jhutchins> Bashing gnome is off topic here.
<geggam> it is gaim
<lupul> can anyone help me with quake 3?
<bobstro> sorry, just a bit of humor.
<dougtx> i dont know why they dont do something with reg ubuntu
<dougtx> it looks like ass...
<dougtx> :)
<jhutchins> __Serge__: There's an "Install to disk" option on the star menu.
<geggam> i just changed the sources list to feisty to see if i could break things
<lupul> i got it from the internet by torrents but i can't pla
<lupul> y
<dougtx> and some of the default software is still very "oldschool"
<bobstro> is there something better than menu editor for reorganizing menus?
* ranjan is listening to Desert Rain by Indian Ocean on Desert Rain (Live)[DJLUV]  [Amarok] 
<bobstro> like two-pane drag & drop between windows?
<bobstro> ranjan:  well good for you?
<geggam> vi ?
<jhutchins> bobstro: I don't think so.
<ranjan> bobstro: thanks
<dougtx> geggam> vi is an editor
<bobstro> ranjan:  you know it's telling us what you're listenign toright?
<geggam> yes dougtx
<geggam> menu edit implies editing
<bobstro> er, "listening to"
<ranjan> bobstro: yes
<geggam> at least for me
<bobstro> ranjan:  imagine if everyone did that. channel would be useless.
<dougtx> i thought you were asking what it was
<geggam> ok... sorry
<jhutchins> ranjan: Generally considered rude in tech echos.
<ranjan> bobstro: ok thanks
<jhutchins> bobstro: That kind of thing is allowed in teh social channels.
<bobstro> ranjan:  not to mention nobody really wants to know. it said britney spears.
<dougtx> there  have been a lot of people in here to day just asking basic questions
<ranjan> bobstro: ok thanks
<bobstro> jhutchins:  yeah, but i gripe there too.
<dougtx> easter is "install ubuntu and avoid family day" I guess
<bobstro> dougtx:  more like "wait for yummy dinner"
<geggam> im a BSD sorta guy who has clients interested in ubuntu dougtx so i am installing it and attempting to break it to see what it is like
<bobstro> dougtx:  i'm not welcome in kitchen right now.
<dougtx> yeah, hah
<geggam> ive just been informed that i must go watch movies
<dougtx> ubuntu is nice, but IMO it can be pretty easy to break if you go too crazy without a good idea of what you did
<dougtx> that is IME of course
<bobstro> geggam:  bsd clients?
<dougtx> it makes a great OS for the average user
<jhutchins> dougtx: Probably true of just about anything.
<WillLuongo> I like KUbuntu ok... I actually find it harder to work with than Gentoo, but I think I am kind of abnormal... lol
<dougtx> yeah, true, i just have always noticed it being more finnicky than other distros with some stuff
<bobstro> dougtx:  i wish i could get more family & customers on it! less to break in many ways, at least if used properly.
<dougtx> oh, i mean compared to windows, its night and day
<jhutchins> WillLuongo: Probably just stuff in different places, different ways of doing things.
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  well, initial install should be faster!
<WillLuongo> jhutchins exactly
<dougtx> ii mean ubuntu compared to other distos, but from a usability perspective for mom, ubuntu is best
<WillLuongo> bobstro It was! that is why I decided to try it
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  gentoo was appealing, but i've got 5 machines to keep up to date and novelty of just installing and configuring got old fast. i'm lazy.
<WillLuongo> dougtx: I found that once it is set up, for most people any distro will work, it just depends on eye candy.
<dougtx> i ust mean I have had weird stuff happen in ubuntu I never had happen in debian
<dougtx> ubuntu has given me weird wine issues, like one day something will work, I install another app, then its just broken, with no discernable reason
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I can imagine. I just use it on my server (very good for server).
<bobstro> i am generally pleased with how things are working on laptops lately. desktop linux has been solid for some time now,a t least for general stuff.
<dougtx> i tell you what though, linux has come a LONG way in teh last 10 years
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  i use a basic debian install on the server myself.
<bobstro> dougtx:  oh god yes.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: my wife won't let me put linux on the laptop. she thinks I will break it.
<bobstro> dougtx:  i remember trying to get X and printers to work.
<WillLuongo> lol
<dougtx> i really cannot believe that I can use ubuntu for all my needs
<dougtx> using crossover I can even use IE
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  hehe, well some things can be tricky. but this is working very well (edgy) with a bit of tweaking.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I know that... try telling her! lol
<bobstro> dougtx:  i'm using the ies4linux for msie.
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  make her budget for the next round of software upgrades!
<jhutchins> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<WillLuongo> bobstro: lol
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  you could try a dual-boot setup.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: unfortunately, we are stuck with software upgrades. We both use professional apps that open source hasn't yet replicated.
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  ah, yeah. i'm in same boat for work. at least got family off of MS office.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: She doesn't want me to do anything to the laptop with linux. It's her baby, and after I had a crash with slax in dual boot she wasn't having any of it.
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  ah, too bad.
<WillLuongo> bobstro: Yeah. But I will have a laptop to play with soon enough.
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  you clearly need your own laptop. i've got kubuntu on this and it's doing very well overall.
<geggam> no bobstro i have databaes clients... my OS choices are driven by applications and use
<geggam> database
<geggam> i am starting to migrate people to desktops with linux because vista is worthless and people dont wan to buy all new hardware
<geggam> ubuntu is very smooth on this dell laptop and i will likely start using this instead of debian
<WillLuongo> geggam: vista really is worthless. it makes me sad. Also, sad because ReactOS doesn't really work on any of my physical machines ATM.
<bobstro> geggam:  i think it's ready if they can break the "need" for the proprietary crap.
<WillLuongo> Debian was my first Linux distro
<geggam> mandrake 6.5 was mine
<geggam> they only have need for support... give them that and they will need u
<bobstro> geggam:  how are you handling networking with linux desktop (e.g. roaming users). i'm tinkering with NIS/NFS but think i need to go LDAP.
<geggam> case by case basis bobstro
<geggam> some ldap and active directory integration
<geggam> things like that
<bobstro> geggam:  nfs for home directories?
<geggam> i wouldnt
<geggam> i just do what the customer wants
<bobstro> i want to preserve desktop ("roaming profiles") capability.
<geggam> ldap
<geggam> same thing as active directory
<bobstro> geggam:  oh, you can do desktop / $HOME with LDAP?
<geggam> later .. i must go cook now
<bobstro> heh, ok
<bobstro> funny priorities, but ok.
<jeffto> Hi everybody
<WillLuongo> Be back later
<chemicalvamp> lets say i wanted to duel boot xp mce and edgy, how would i go about doing that/
<jhutchins> bobstro: You can do home over nfs.
<HymnToLife> chemicalvamp, install Win first, Edgy afterwards, you're there :)
<HymnToLife> if win is already installed, resize the win partition and install edgy
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: Boot floppies, boot CD's, BIOS that lets you pick boot drive, netboot, or just the standard grub or lilo bootmanager that ubuntu installs.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  that's what i'm doing here at home, but i'm wondering how well it scales. i'd like to have a solution that is independent of microsoft.
<chemicalvamp> naw ide have to wipe everything
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: No you wouldn't.
<chemicalvamp> ide prefer to wipe everythig then
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: There are also the virtualization systems like vmware, xen, bochs, virtualbox, etc.
<chemicalvamp> i have qemu
<jhutchins> chemicalvamp: Use fdisk to repartition the drive, install XP to the first partition, then install kubuntu.
<Alonea> ok, I need a little help. I am trying to get my grub back and I followed the instructions in the Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader  section, but that didn't work. The thing is, I have 2 hdds. One with windows, one with linux and I am not sure how to change the instructions on that page to fit my situation.
<jhutchins> Alonea: Rather than telling us "that didn't work", tell us what did happen, and we will have something to work with.
<hunshad> hey all
<Alonea> jhutchins: well, it installed perfectly fine, no errors, but my computer is still booting into windows.
<hunshad> i have question
<bobstro> sounds like grub needs to go on boot drive
<hunshad> antivus and spyware are important on kubuntu
<Alonea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jhutchins> Alonea: what bob said, install grub to the windows drive.
<Alonea> thats the page I am following..
<troll> hunshad:  no but there is clamav if you want it
<Alonea> which section on there am I supposed to follow?
<bobstro> Alonea:  do you know which partitions are which?
<jhutchins> Alonea: Step six.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  is mbr best?
<Alonea> jhutchins: of which section?
<pollyo> Hello
<Alonea> Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader  that section?
<WillLuongo> My apt-get is broken after i updated. It now says:
<WillLuongo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<WillLuongo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<LjL> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  are you root?
<WillLuongo> thanks LjL
<LjL> yeah, are you root indeed
<WillLuongo> Bobstro: I sudo'ed it
<LjL> permission denied is not the error message i really was thinking about
<soulrider> do you guys know if theres a way to empty my swap or to see whats using it? its halfway full and i only got 200mb of RAM in use
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  ok. just checking :)
<soulrider> and theres nothing that should be using swap
<soulrider> vmware was running, but its closed now
<McFrosty> Is there a guide for MythTV with 7.04?
<WillLuongo> WillLuongo: no problem. always start with the simple stuff... wait a minute! My computer isn't plugged in... ;)
<Alonea> bobstro: yes. windows is on hda and linux is on hdb (hdb2 being root)
<WillLuongo> oops
<archangel_> questions on playing dvd's
<WillLuongo> I meant to say that to Bobstro, not myself. lol
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  heh
<archangel_> easy ubuntu helped and played dvds for a while, but now all 'movie' dvds will not play
<bobstro> Alonea:  i think "setup hd(0)" in that step 6 is what you're after.
<bobstro> jhutchins:  any reason not to use mbr?
<archangel_> home made (camcorder) dvds work
<bobstro> Alonea:  did your windows show up in grub menu previously?
<Alonea> bobstro: yeah. everything was fine until windows borked and I had to reinstall it
<WillLuongo> It still isn't working
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  is something else using apt?
<archangel_> get same result with kaffiene as with VLC
<troll> archangel: You need dvdcss
<Alonea> bobstro: I did "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" section because i thought that was the one I was supposed to use..I wasn't sure. Someone just gave me that page and thats it
<WillLuongo> bobstro: shouldn't be, I did a reboot
<troll> it decrypts commecial dvds
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  it's just that it's a LOCK issue, so i'm thinking something like that.
<archangel_> apt get dvdcss?
<bobstro> Alonea:  yes, it was step 6 there we meant
<bobstro> Alonea:  did you do that yet?
<pollyo> Anyone using Irkick?
<pollyo> Also known as kdelirc or kcmlirc
<troll> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<archangel_> WillLuongo: how do I get it?
<bobstro> Alonea:  just substitute what your system responds with for the hd(X) stuff.
<archangel_> oh cool
<archangel_> thanks
<troll> I used automatix2, made it easy but that should work
<pollyo> troll: Do you have to add a repository for that?
<troll> for automatix2 you do
<Ash-Fox> I really hate how firefox stops resolving things after disabling ipv6 in the kernel.
<ScottLij> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<hunshad> are there viruses and Trojan horse which can affect kubuntu
<WillLuongo> bobstro: Can I check the services and kill it?
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  yeah, see what package manager might be running. at least that's where i'd start.
<hunshad> %c4antivus and spyware are important on kubuntu
<archangel_> already at newest version it says
<hunshad> antivus and spyware are important on kubuntu
<pollyo> hunshad: A Trojan would be able to effect files that are owned by the user running an application from what I understand.  So watch what you run as "sudo"
<Alonea> bobstro: I am on the computer that needs to be fixed...
<archangel_> So i guess I already have it
<bobstro> hunshad:  they won't be as successful, but yes there is the *potential*. i can't say i've seen anything effective.
<ScottLij> how do you install dvdcss?  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 gets this output: E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<bobstro> Alonea:  yes, how far did you get with that process?
<bobstro> did libdvdread3 supercede libdvdcss?
<archangel_> ScottLij: sounds like you need vlc or kaffiene
<WillLuongo> bobstro: I don't see any running package managers
<mrigns> libdvdread3 if ur on edgy
<ScottLij> kaffiene is installed
<bobstro> WillLuongo:  possibly just a left-over lock file in /var/lock then?
<mrigns> err on feisty
<jhutchins> !dvd | ScottLij
<ubotu> ScottLij: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hunshad> o
<hunshad> ok
<k> isnt there a vlc package?
<mrigns> its libdvdread3 now
<jhutchins> !adeptfix | WillLuongo
<ubotu> WillLuongo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<archangel_> ScottLij: sorry man, I'm a nebie here. I wish I could help more. I was told to get VLC cause it handled movies better
<Alonea> bobstro: I need to write down the instructions real quick. I didn't do any of that option one stuff. I did the second. one. will do the first one in a minute.
<archangel_> ScottLij: however, I get the sae result (wont play encrypted movies)
<vontux> does anyone in here use an "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"
<vontux> video card
<dragon> yeah i do
<bobstro> vontux:  mine's a 945
<WillLuongo> I get the following:
<WillLuongo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of initramfs-tools:
<WillLuongo>  initramfs-tools depends on volumeid; however:
<WillLuongo>   Package volumeid is not installed.
<WillLuongo> dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--configure):
<WillLuongo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<vontux> bostro: do you use tv-out at all?
<WillLuongo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WillLuongo>  initramfs-tools
<Alonea> bobstro: Should I write it to the MBR?
<dragon> does anyone know how i can look at my fat32 partion bc all i see is cdrom
<pollyo> dragon: You might have to mount it.
<dragon> ok thx but how do i mount it?
<archangel_> can anyone help me on playing encrypted movie dvds?
<Dekans> encrypted ?
<archangel_> (movie dvds)
<Dekans> archangel_: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dragon> archangel is talking about css  lol
<archangel_> I did
<Alonea> archangel_: on linux, I have no idea. I do all my unencryptions in windows still...is it sony?
<archangel_> already at newest version it says
<bobstro> what repository does libdvdcss2 live in?
<WillLuongo> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Alonea> archangel_: if its sony's accros (or however you spell it), I haven't seen a way in linux yet.
<Dekans> bobstro: you must find it on medibuntu if it's not on universe repo
<WillLuongo> adept is gone
<WillLuongo> i broke something
<WillLuongo> lol
<archangel_> not sure what your asking Alonea
<Dekans> archangel_: wich player do you use ?
<archangel_> kaffine and vlc
<troll> goto your sources list and make sure the unuverse and multiverse repos are enables
<Alonea> archangel_: look on your DVD, if it says sony pictures, then its accros, not CSS
<archangel_> ok
<Alonea> archangel_: there is the spelling: ARccOS
<Alonea> i will be back in a bit..going to try to get my linux back.
<archangel_> its touchtone pictures - columbia - hollywood pictures....
#kubuntu 2008-03-31
<kernco> What do I need to do to play DVDs in Kubuntu Hardy?  I have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, but that didn't seem to do it.
<Dhraakellian> libdvdcss?
<Dhraakellian> don't recall right off the bat how to get it
<Dhraakellian> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kernco> It's says "no candidate version found for libdvdcss2"
<TeslaTony_> I think Hardy Heron has some goofy things about it that aren't finished, so those guides *might* not work
<TeslaTony_> If they don't, try #kubuntu+1
<kernco> Yeah, none of the things I've done in previous versions of Ubuntu seem to working with Hardy
<Odd-rationale> TeslaTony_: i don't think #kubuntu+1 is a real support channel...
<kernco> No one else is in #kubuntu+1 *cires*
<TeslaTony_> Erm...#ubuntu+1?
<gamma9mu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TeslaTony_> Yeah. Listen to the bot
<Roey> (something is weird with the Wacom on Kubuntu 8.04)
<TeslaTony_> Roey: I've been wanting to get a wacom tablet. For the most part, how are they on Linux?
<Roey> TeslaTony_:  they're ok but they're finnicky with the button strip
<Roey> but generally ok
<Roey> the software is the bigger issue... photoshop can out-do gimp in some important areas
<ep> I lost 3d after running "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server"  The graphics adaptor is the same, just got a new monitor.  To get back 3D, can I just change  "nv" to "nvdia" in xorg.conf?
<wpk> ep: it should work
<ep> thanks
<TeslaTony_> Roey: I hear that a lot about photoshop. Kinda sad linux still has some deficient areas, although I suppose there isn't anything like paid programmers...
<Roey> TeslaTony_:  I don't think it relates to that--I think that Photoshop is more connected with a wider audience and in that way stands in a better position to receive comments and criticism from users
<TeslaTony_> Probably. Something I've found about Linux, though, is that a lot of the programs are from people who do <blank> first, but are decent programmers on the side. GIMP probably also suffers from "Okay, how do we be exactly like PhotoShop without getting sued?"
<Roey> heh
<Roey> well look at Krita then
<Roey> but to be honest
<Roey> a lot of the stuff seems unpolished sometimes
<Roey> KDE 3.5.9 is great--warts and all--
<Roey> but 4.0.2 is honestly unusable (and that's been acknowledged)
<Dhraakellian> wha? oh, right, n-dash
<Dhraakellian> KDE 4.0 is the "eat your children" release
<TeslaTony_> "Keep in mind, you get what you pay for. Linux, however, is an extremely good value for the money"
<Roey> Dhraakellian:  well yes yes
<Roey> TeslaTony_:  oh I'm not complaining
<Roey> I mean, I am
<Roey> but i'm accepting of it
 * TeslaTony_ snerks
<TeslaTony_> My complaints can't be taken all THAT seriously if I'm using Linux...
<Roey> :)
<Roey> I'll bbiab
<Roey> rebooting
<Daisuke-Laptop> GIMP probably also suffers from "Okay, how do we be exactly like PhotoShop without getting sued?"
<Daisuke-Laptop> tell me, have you actually sat down and *used* the GIMP?  because apart from having a lot of the same functionality
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's completely different, and tends to be the example thrown out when people complain that they can't use photoshop (but the gimp's learning curve is too high!) (it actually isn't that bad)
<rofl> is there a cmd like "for %a in (*.txt) do unlink %a" in bash ?
<Roey> rm *.txt ?
<rofl> unlink *.txt does not work
<Roey> out of curiosity, why are you using unlink specifically instead of rm?
<rofl> i need to do it on a filename per filename basis
<Roey> rofl:  for n in *.txt; do unlink "$n"; done
<Rageon> i cant find where to scan for new plugins in konqueror?
<Roey> Rageon:  Settings->Configure Konqueror->Plugins->[Scan for new plugins]
<rofl> because i dont want do delete the existing txt files just the links
<Roey> ok
<Roey> er
<Roey> what do you mean, just the links
<Roey> if you delete the only link to that file, you're deleting the file
<Rageon> Roey is plugins inside the Behavoiur tab or?
<Roey> Rageon:  Plugins is another entry down that left-hand list
<kgoetz> rofl: do you have files with symlinks to them and you want to delete the symlinks?
<Rageon> its not there for me :s
<Rageon> everything but
<rofl> no, i have real txt files and some bad links (recursive)
<kgoetz> rofl: then use find , tell it to look for symlilnks and -exec rm -vi {} \;
<Roey> Rageon:  it should be the second-to-last entry, above "Performance"
<kgoetz> ask in #bash for more specific help though
<rofl> in reality, it are DLL files , i made wrong symbolic links into the wine folder
<Rageon> goes crypto > browser ident > performance for me :s
<rofl> but i dont wont to delete the wine dlls
<rofl> rofl@rul0r:~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32$ for n in *.dll; unlink $n
<rofl> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `unlink'
<kgoetz> rofl: ; do unlink
<rofl> kgoetz: could u pls type the entire command
<rofl> i just get a strange > command prompt when using that for command
<kgoetz> rofl: for f in *.dll; do unlink $f; done
<kgoetz> rofl: because teh command isnt completed (eg, hasnt said done yet)
<rofl> ah... thx :)
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> just ^C to get rid of the > prompt
<kgoetz> afk a while
<kgoetz> thoreauputic: hey mate
<gamma9mu> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<adude> can i format a harddrive using the live cd?
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> use QtParted in the CD
<adude> ok thanks
<adude> when i reinstall kubuntu does it format the harddrive before it installs?
<kgoetz> it can as part of the installer
<Jucato> adude: only if you tell it to
<adude> that might be my problem
<adude> i had install the kde4 and had problems with the package manager
<DarkriftX> adude, that problem is easy to fix :S
<DarkriftX> you have to install one of its dependancies
<adude> then i went back to kubuntu 7.10 and i have the same problem
<DarkriftX> eery time i installed kubuntu kde4 i got the same thing
<DarkriftX> paste me the error, it tells you what to install (kinda)
<SteamMachine> Hiya
<DarkriftX> try to run the package manager and tell me what it says (something about packageman or something)
<SteamMachine> I'm having some serious mp3 playback issues with amarok
<SteamMachine> Namely, I uninstalled certain packages that kept requesting upgrade (Even after they had been upgraded)
<adude> i tells me another process iis using the package database
<SteamMachine> but now Amarok can't enable mp3 playback
<DarkriftX> oh, thats easy to fix
<DarkriftX> i think
<SteamMachine> and I'm completely at a loss.
<DarkriftX> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DarkriftX> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SteamMachine> libavcodec1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d - these were the packages I removed
<SteamMachine> but when I attempt to reinstall them, it complains of multiple unmet dependencies
<SteamMachine> and I also attempted to compile ffmpeg from source, but it told me option --enable-vorbis (amongst others) could not be found.
<Roey> SteamMachine:  you're trying to watch youtube too? ;)_
<SteamMachine> Say what?
<Roey> all I hear with ffmpeg is regarding gstreamer and youtube
<Roey> hehe
<SteamMachine> Ah.
<SteamMachine> It seems that the weakest link here is libx264-57.
<SteamMachine> I can't install it and it's saying it's referred to but can't be found
<kkathman> anyone know how you change the default power settings? Apparently the system is set to turn my monitor off every 15 minutes and I dont want that.
<LimCore> kkathman: right click on desktop and there
<Jucato> (actually that was removed in Kubuntu...)
<Jucato> kkathman: System Settings -> Display
<SteamMachine> I've tried various methods of repairing this.
<SteamMachine> But without certain dependencies... :(
<kkathman> Jucato:  thanks - I was looking for kpowersave but it wasnt running :)
<Jucato> kkathman: kubuntu uses guidance-power-manager instead
<kkathman> ahh good to know - I was on SUSE for a while and they use kpowersave, Jucato
<Jucato> <-- Kubuntu     openSUSE ------>
<SteamMachine> libx264-57 - anyone actually EVER used this?
<kkathman> openSUSe is ok, it has its strengths and weaknesses like every distro I suppose
<kkathman> but thats offtopic :)
 * Jucato nods
<SteamMachine> Also.
<SteamMachine> My coffee is cold.
<len> I did a clean install of 8.04 after an attempted upgrade from 7.10 didn't go so well.  I just want to set up my HP Photosmart C5180 printer only to discover that it is no longer in the list.  I had no problem installing in 7.10 with out having to ad any extra package.  The list of printers listed under HP seems to be only about half as long as it it in 7.10.  What's going on?
<SteamMachine> Okay.
<SteamMachine> I think I've made some progress.
<SteamMachine> I still can't get amarok to enable mp3, but now it's only requesting
<SteamMachine> The following packages have been kept back:
<SteamMachine>   libavcodec1d libavutil1d
<SteamMachine> Should I force them (some how?)
<draik> How do you add a 2nd drive in VirtualBox? I want to add my 2nd DVD drive, but cannot manage to find a way.
<kkathman> SteamMachine:  this is for Hardy?
<SteamMachine> 7.10
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> no clue why you'd get those messages
<SteamMachine> hrm
<len> That reminds me, I also have to reinstall/setup VirtualBox.  :)
<len> I seem remember VB is pretty picky about what devices are named in order for them to be recognized, (ie dvd's, etc.) and you have to create link for it to see it just how it wants to see them.
<len> Nobody else has noticed missing printer definition files in Hardy that were available in 7.10?
<Jucato> len: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<draik> len: I want to install a game, but it won't let me swap videos correctly.
<SteamMachine> http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-edgy/ - okay, so it's all going well, except it complains about --enable-vorbis not found
<len> OK,  Too bad there is no kubuntu+1
<draik> len: That was to be swap DVDs, not videos
<len> I'd look at my VB setup, but it's gone since the reinstall.  I remember cdrom/dvd mounting was a pain though.
<SteamMachine> Okay, libfaad-dev - can't be found.
<SteamMachine> any fix?
<nonewmsgs> i have copied and backed up my /home partition but some things seem a bit off like my ff extensions didn't copy and my evolution email client is no longer set up and it acts like i have no mail.
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: did you copy even the hidden directories and files?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Jucato> hm.. that would be weird... how about ownership and permissions?
<nonewmsgs> i still have the originals too in a /homeOLD directory and i tried recopying .evolution but it's the same 4kb
<nonewmsgs> i followed a guide someone linked me to here
<nonewmsgs> but my bookmarks are gone so i dont remember which one
<nonewmsgs> i got a new hard drive and i wanted to move my /home
<nonewmsgs> afaik everything seems to be the same, but wallpaper reset and little things.  the only big deal is my email
<nonewmsgs> but iirc i had to do my evolution email in gnome because it was always like that in K
<kkathman> home files wont be completely compatible but then most stuff should still work
<kkathman> but you wouldn't use evolution in kubuntu anyway, or shouldnt
<nonewmsgs> the new drive mounts at /home
<kkathman> change it
<kkathman> you can mount it anywhere
<nonewmsgs> so umm how can i get my mail
<nonewmsgs> idc about wallpaper, etc, but my email messages are another story
<kkathman> nonewmsgs: iirc evolution's mail files are mbox
<kkathman> and you can import those to kmail
<nonewmsgs> suweet
<kkathman> the other way around is harder however (kmail to evolution)
<nonewmsgs> can i import them to thunderburd
<kkathman> hmm I think so, yes
<kkathman> I believe thunderbird does have an mbox import
<nonewmsgs> hold on im in gnome right now, im going to go back into K
<nonewmsgs> back
<nonewmsgs> how can i find mbox
<kkathman> nonewmsgs:  well, on your gnome install you should be able to find your mail files
<DarkriftX> does
<Kr|ptiX> how do i remove wine when doin sudo apt-get remove wine it says it not installed but when doin command wine in terminal its works
<kkathman> most I think have like .mbox suffixes
<bobleny> The resolution on my laptop is 1280 X 800. When I play games, I need a resolution of 1024 X 768. The problem is, when the resolution is set to 1024 X 768, it streches and blurs the images. Is there a way to center the screen on the screen
<bobleny> ?
<DarkriftX> does 'cat /proc/partitions' efectivly show you all drives on the system that are mountable?
<kkathman> nonewmsgs:  its pretty well documented in google and the forums
<nonewmsgs> i am supposed to reinstall gnome?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> if you have the files
<kkathman> or your home directory
<nonewmsgs> i have a /home that is ~300gb
<kkathman> is it still on a drive?
<nonewmsgs> yes and i have a backup of that
<romulo> hi, what version of kde4 is on hardy mirrors?
<kkathman> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kkathman> nonewmsgs:  so you are on a new machine that has kubuntu, but your gnome was on a different drive?
<nonewmsgs> no it was all on one drive and i copied /home and remounted it on new drive.  everything else is still where it was
<megatron> hey, does anyone know where i could possibly find a project i could contribute html/css/javascript or php for free?
<megatron> on the net i mean?
<sh4rm4> is there an option to create a launcher icon in the taskbar, which does not start a single non-kde app, but unfolds a menu ? i know this option as Launcher, from xubuntu
<kkathman> nonewmsgs:  ok.. then you should be able to just drag and drop your mbox files
<nonewmsgs> i dont see any mbox files
<nonewmsgs> and i dont know how to use any of the searches
<kkathman> nonewmsgs: you'll need to enable viewing system files
<nonewmsgs> i did that part
<kkathman> nonewmsgs:  I forget what directory its in, Its been a while since I used gnome
<kkathman> nonewmsgs: http://opensource-notebook.com/2007/03/how-to-move-mail-from-evolution-to-kmail/
 * nonewmsgs crosses fingers
<nonewmsgs> yay
<nonewmsgs> it worked
<nonewmsgs> i tried to do that with thunderbird and it wasn't havnin' none of that
<nonewmsgs> i was like kmail you know K is my true love and it gave me some sugar
<adude> does anybody no where i could find info for installing lunix on my mp3 player?
<Kr|ptiX> how do i remove wine when doin sudo apt-get remove wine it says it not installed but when doin command wine in terminal its works
<nonewmsgs> is kmail compareable to thunderbird
<kkathman> yes
<billyd> Was wine  installed with apt-get or adept?
<Itaku> when i open a new session from KDE to gnome how do i switch from GNOME to KDE/
<Itaku> when i open a new session from KDE to gnome how do i switch from GNOME to KDE?
<Dr_willis> you mean you have 2 X sessions going?
<Itaku> 1 KDE
<Dr_willis> You can use alt-ctrl-F7 and F8
<Itaku> one GNONE
<Itaku> alt and ctrl
<Itaku> brb
<Dr_willis> to get from one X session to another
<billyd> What is program to configure sound card??
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billyd> Tks
<blackwaltz> I can't seem to get lm-sensors working :(
<Kr|ptiX> billyd: it was installed with apt-get
<bobleny> The resolution on my wide screen laptop is 1280 X 800. When I play games, I need a resolution of 1024 X 768. The problem is, when the resolution is set to 1024 X 768, it stretches and blurs the images. Is there a way to center the visible screen on the actual screen so that the picture isn't stretched?
<gon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<blackwaltz> :( looks like I might have to compile a new kernel just to get the sensors working ... I wonder why the coretemp module isn't in the ubuntu kernel?
<eddy> hi ... hey i want know how much license of free software are?
<nonewmsgs> how can i automatically view pictures in kmail
<nonewmsgs> eddy most free software is free as in free use and in free of cost
<Dhraakellian> eddy: if you pay for a distro, it's usually just the cost of the physical discs, any hardcopy manuals included in the box, and possibly a support contract too
<Dhraakellian> the software itself is freely available through a number of methods
<Dr_willis> I recall mandriva/mandrake comming with some rather hefty sized books when i last bought it - ages ago.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nonewmsgs> Dr_willis, good evening friend
<Dhraakellian> yeah, give away the software, sell support services
<Dr_willis> Well time for me to go to work. Bye all.......
<eddy> yes i know but what kind of licence are? for example GPL, GFDL, LGPL, are others?
<Jucato> !offtopiv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopiv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dhraakellian> hehhehheh
<Matt1728> hey i was wondering if there's a way to change the kmenu icon
<Jucato> Matt1728: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbf
<Matt1728> thanks
<dthacker> make it start button [ducks]
<Matt1728> lol
<Matt1728> that site doesnt work
<Jucato> oh waitt
<Jucato> Matt1728: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552401
<Matt1728> thanks
<Matt1728> it works now
<nonewmsgs> kkathman, kmail is working great for me -- thanks
<surgy> if i go out and buy an internal tv tuner card, will kubuntu support it?
<Claybrain145> surgy, I ahve one and it appears to be recognized by kubuntu, but I haven't taken the time to test it out yet.
<Claybrain145> I check Device Manager and there aren't any missing drivers or anything like that.
<surgy> well will i actually be able to use it like a dvr?
<nonewmsgs> how does autodetection of new hardware work in linux? like does someone have to do a search or is it all automatic
<Claybrain145> I dunno.. I just started using it last week, haven't plugged it in yet to a cable.  I was just saying it had no device conflicts.
<Claybrain145> So I imagine if you can find the software for it, you should be okay.
<Matt1728> can someone help me set up Kmail to a Mail.com account
<nonewmsgs> Matt1728, do you know where there are instructions for a different email client ie outlook?
<kgoetz> rofl
<Claybrain145> surgy - It would be better to check with the TV Tuner manufacturer to see if they support linux or not.
<kgoetz> forward the bot to ##F_Y_C
<surgy> Claybrain145: yeah right whats the chances of that?
<ritalin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<surgy> would be nice to find a little protable usb one
<ritalin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eddy> how can i crate another partion after i install kubuntu
<nonewmsgs> eddy you have to use the livecd and gparted or qparted
<eddy> plz
<eddy> whats the difference
<nonewmsgs> not much.  one is k and one is gmoe
<nonewmsgs> gnome
<Claybrain145> surgy - I did find a couple sites...
<eddy> ummm qparted
<Claybrain145> I got an MSI TV @nywhere card.. and found a couple sites to help configure it...
<Claybrain145> just doing a google search
<Claybrain145> eg:
<Claybrain145> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cant-get-msi-tvanywhere-to-work-492693/
<Claybrain145> and http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiversion/index.php/t9880.html
<eddy> qparted is k i guest
<eddy> so qpartd
<Claybrain145> It's not impossible to configure it, as to get it to work as a DVR, I am not 100% sure...
<Claybrain145> could never get it to work with a cable box even under windows XP...
<Claybrain145> any experts on vid cards here?
<kgx> hi. if i have a bash function, is there any way to tell if a parameter that was sent to it was quoted using double or single quotes? for instance, i need to differentiate between `my-fuction "asd"` and `my-fuction 'asd'`
<surgy> is the ati all in wonder searies fully supported in kubuntu?
<Claybrain145> surgy - http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6617_102-0.html?forumID=11&threadID=220032&messageID=2330592
<Claybrain145> there is also a link in there to the ubuntu forums
<Claybrain145> for a related question of configuration
<eddy> the qpartedis the same livecd
<eddy> ?
<Claybrain145> wow, I should shut up.  I don't have any real answers, just know how to locate them on this series of tubes I have before me.
<Claybrain145> sorry Surgy, ignore my comments.
<surgy> lol
<surgy> no you help a small amount :)
<jtisme> kgx not that i know of the parser throws them away after it determines what to do based on  double or single quotes
<surgy> i just want a tv tunner for my desktop becuase i dont have shelf space for another tv
<surgy> but i dislike windows
<kgx> jtisme: yeah wouldnt think so. thanks
<Claybrain145> eh, I hope it tell you what you need to know.  I've had such a bad experience with this TV Tuner card and configuring it against my cable box (had comcast, and now with Verizon)... I just gave up trying to.
<Claybrain145> I can get the incoming signal, but I can't change channels with the card.
<surgy> hmm
<surgy> well i want it to be like a tv and receave all input from the coax, i would be happy with simple analog cable
<Claybrain145> maybe I missed something, perhaps there is a way, but i haven't figured it out yet.
<Claybrain145> If you can get the incoming signal, and then have the cable box on top, that should be cool...
<surgy> lol
<Claybrain145> I dunno, about using a DVR in conjunction.
<surgy> i dont want to pay $160 for another cable box
<Claybrain145> well, I just installed Kubunt last week, and I havne't had too many problems with what I usually do with it... this TV @nywhere card is also an FM Tuner.. about to try to configure that sometime this week...
<Claybrain145> surgy - google has always been my best friend in finding information.  somehow, Yahoo and ask.com seem to lack in knowing what I'm really asking for with my key words.. google hits it almost every time.
<Claybrain145> I would say, if there is a way to do it in Windows, then you should be able to find a way to do it in Linux.
<Claybrain145> After a week...  I had to install some plug-ins for some different sound formats I work with, but have had no issue with anything else...
<Claybrain145> I even saved an open office document as a Windows Office XP-2003 document and sent it to my GF, and she had no trouble opening it.
<seba> what is help in spanish? i don't remember .. https??
<Jucato> !es | seba
<ubotu> seba: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<seba> ok
<Claybrain145> Ayuda?
<ruben> anyone know where the screen resolution information is stored with kubuntu kde4? i checked in xorg.conf and didn't see any monitor info in it
<kgoetz> it autodetects
<ruben> so how can i enable dual monitor support then?
<ruben> and how can i tell what video driver the sys is using?
<kgoetz> dunno. i thought it was meant to work it out for itself
<kgoetz> ruben: are you running 7.10 or 8.04?
<ruben> 804
<kgoetz> asked in #ubuntu+1?
<ruben> no, just kubuntu-kde4 but no one is answering
<kgoetz> i'd think its a +1 question
<kgoetz> afk
<mEck0> Hi! is there a panel applet for meta tracker? or is there a better indexing search tool than it? something similar to mac osx spotlight
<re-align> ubotu == helpful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpful - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<re-align> And funny too. :P
<Helios> Hello
<Helios> Anyone who uses ubuntu as well as kubuntu here?
<kkathman> not sure why you'd use both unless you are testing one versus the other
<Helios> yeah this is wat i want to do,... :)
<kkathman> test away then
<Helios> to see which is better...
<kkathman> kde is better - no question
<kkathman> but gnome can be simplier for the inexperienced user
<kkathman> but make no mistake - kde is better by far
<Helios> well i use kubuntu...
<kkathman> kubuntu = kde + ubuntu, basically
<Helios> well sometimes i find some kinks in kde like it crashes sometimes...
<kkathman> unusual, usually that can be traced to some user setting
<kkathman> but there are bugs in everything
<kkathman> nautilus, as a file manger is terrible, if you are more than a casual user
<Helios> yeah.. ok will see to it... never used ubuntu... will try it on the 8.04 version
<kkathman> wont be much different
<Helios> i found it nice and simple compared to kde...
<kkathman> its still gnome
<Helios> and ubuntu can also be changed to kubuntu if am not mistaken...
<kkathman> it can go either way, but upgrading is harder if you have both
<Helios> i think i gonna use it in alternate way.. like once ubuntu and the release after kubuntu...
<Helios> how can i uninstall a whole package?
<Helios> i tried installing Kde4...
<Helios> but the kde 4 programs do not seem to be starting when i click on them...
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not missing much.
<Daisuke_Ido> but as far as changing...  if you're using ubuntu, just install kubuntu-desktop and select kde from the session menu at login
<kkathman> kde4 just isnt ready -I think it wont be ready for some time, to be honest
<Helios> i am using kubuntu...
<Helios> so this is the beta version?
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you're using kubuntu to start, install ubuntu-desktop and same thing, select gnome from the session menu at login
<ruben> kkathman: agreed. been using it for a couple of days now and there are some noticible bugs
<kkathman> well the whole thing keeps getting delayed
<ruben> but i will say this, once they fix those issues it will be a heck of an environment
<Daisuke_Ido> kde4 is at a final release, but like gnome 2.0, kde 3.0, and most other first releases, it won't be *good* until at least 4.1
<kkathman> I did some beta testing and worked with the kde team for a while - they honestly are a bit in disarray
<Helios> like kde gnome also has some upgrades?
<kkathman> gnome is gnome - deficient in major ways  - especially their apps
<ruben> i think they've thrown a lot of usefull default functionality in it. regarding the team being in disarray...welcome to community based s/w :-)
<kkathman> name any gnome app and the kde equivalent is clearly superior
<Helios> deficient? wat is means... sorry i know that a stupid question... :S
<kkathman> gnome doesnt even have a credible web editor like quanta
<ruben> helios: kkathman: okok, lets not be starting flame wars
<kkathman> sorry we'll take it offtopic
<kkathman> but ruben you know its true :)
<ruben> lol, i plead the 5th
<kkathman> chicken :)
<ruben> ;), just politically correct
<kkathman> I hate that terms
<kkathman> lol
<ruben> no one's perfect
<Daisuke_Ido> kkathman, xchat.
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know of a linux based iris scanner that can use an off-the-shelf webcam?
<kkathman> ??
<Daisuke_Ido> you said name an app and you'd say how the kde equivalent is better
<Daisuke_Ido> let's hear it :)
<ruben> konversation is pretty good me thinks
<kkathman> oh - xchat isnt that bad, but clearly not as good as kde irc apps imho but again,...offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, until you want to script, i dunno, ANYTHING
<prince_jammys> inkscape, firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> or change anything significant in any way
<kkathman> kvirc is superior to xchat in every way
<Daisuke_Ido> if by superior you mean inferior, then sure
<ruben> lmao
<kkathman> no I mean what superior means
<prince_jammys> don't get me wrong, i'm all the way kde. but there's a few of gnomish apps that are quite good
<kkathman> xchat is probably the best gnome has to offer tho :)
<kkathman> which is sad
<kkathman> again - Im done - cuz its offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm in -offtopic :)
<ruben> my take it this: the heck with judging which apps are better on which environment. if its a kde-based app and you like gnome, then just fire the dang thing up in kde
<ruben> not sure what the big deal is really
<ruben> you may run into some styling ui issues here and there but that's about it
<Daisuke_Ido> ruben, i use a mix of kde and gnome apps all the time
<ruben> my point exactly
<ruben> so what's the fuss all about then? in truths, there is no clear superior environment in linux. they both have their advantages and disadvantages
<ruben> hmm, let me fix that last
<ruben> they all have their adv...disadv...
<kgx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<munk_> help?! i dont know why but on my laptop there is a process that runs lately and takes over 75% of my cpu the process name is udevd....help  please?
<DarkriftX> heh
<DarkriftX> i **think** udevd is a device detection daemon
<Daisuke_Ido> for usb, i think
<Makuseru> whats the package name to install the MS true type fonts?
<munk_> ahh stupid webcam...ive been having problems with that and im pretty sure thats whats causing it..
<pyro17> !sound | Makuseru
<ubotu> Makuseru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pyro17> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Makuseru> lol
<pyro17> thats the one
<pyro17> ha
<Makuseru> i was like, sound?
<Makuseru> thanks
<nora> what is this about?
<kkathman> nora what is what all about?
<murph> what is fuseblk?
<maduser> !fuseblk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseblk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murph> it looks like it's being used where i expect ntfs-3g ntfs
<cesar_> hey que hubo algun hispano por aqui
<cesar_> kbuntu el mjeo
<jeffd> anybody having issues w/ dcopserver not working lately?
<kkathman> jeffd:  not here
<jeffd> hmm. I can't imagine what I must have done. All my k-apps are broken now. :(
<ubuntu_> hey anyone up?  i have a question about tv tuners.  on a laptop, wondering what is a good unit to use.  any ideas?  via usb of course
<jussi01> ubuntu_: the hauppage ones arent bad
<jussi01> !tv | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ubuntu_> jussi01: cool thanks.  but these are intergrated cards, i neeed an external type unit though
<jussi01> ubuntu_: im not sure, but look at the chipsets, that what really matters. as I said, hauppage usually have good linux stuff
<Makuseru> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<needhelp> hi, how do i modify a img content in kubuntu?
<needhelp> need to add some files in
<eddieftw> an image in kubuntu?
<needhelp> yea
<eddieftw> gimp
<eddieftw> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<needhelp> ok thanks
<eddieftw> np
<eddieftw> feel free to stick around and ask as many questions as you can think of
<MrBarrett> <--- is currently installing kubuntu needs help
<jussi01> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrBarrett> tar
<jussi01> MrBarrett: whats the issue?
<MrBarrett> so im up to step 4 made a new partition of 9gb and dont know if im on the right track
<MrBarrett> in now scanning
<MrBarrett> dts
<MrBarrett> ahh now i see the free space, what now
<MrBarrett> ?
<jussi01> argh, got to go to work, hopefully someone else is around.
<MrBarrett> i am doing this with a live cd
<MrBarrett> i want to keep a duel win xp system
<eddieftw> MrBarrett: okay i'll help you at
<MrBarrett> cheers
<eddieftw> you want to set it up so that you have some room left for your xp (add more file if you want) and then the rest of the space for ubuntu
<MrBarrett> its an 80gb with 45gb in use
<eddieftw> okay so maybe set 20 gigs for your kubuntu?
<MrBarrett> i just set 9gb is that ok?
<eddieftw> there should be a slider or something similar to show which part of the hard drive you want to partition
<eddieftw> yea that should be more than enough
<eddieftw> you can always add more or less later
<MrBarrett> i did a manual partition
<eddieftw> okay what do you see now?
<MrBarrett> im up to step 4 on k7.1
<eddieftw> is there a section where you can click 'next' and that should parition the hd?
<MrBarrett> i have one for free space to i check format?
<eddieftw> yes that should be the one that is partitioned at 9gigs?
<eddieftw> if so, then you check format
<MrBarrett> yest
<MrBarrett> free space says 7221mb?
<eddieftw> hmm that's doesn't sound right..
<MrBarrett> next..... ne root file system defined.... correct in partitioning menu?
<eddieftw> is there a way i can get a screenshot or someting similar
<eddieftw> a visual would be amazing right no
<eddieftw> now*
<MrBarrett> its hard im installing on another computer
<eddieftw> ah yea, i think it has to do with the parition
<eddieftw> the parition that is formatted should be 9gigs right
<eddieftw> and you are trying to isntallit on that
<MrBarrett> wont let me check the format box
<eddieftw> it should be already formatted?
<MrBarrett> 9gb yes
<eddieftw> im confused slightly
<MrBarrett> step 4 of 6
<eddieftw> thats not the issue, i know where you are and what you're trying to do, im trying to remember the proper way to proceed
<eddieftw> i normally just do the whole thing:/
<MrBarrett> sorry thanks
<erik__> Hey.. I have a problem when stasrting kde4.. the screen goes black.. this does not happen with kde3.. kde4 used to work earlier but suddently stopped working after an update I think
<jussi01> you need to set the partition that you want as root as /
<MrBarrett> at what step juss?
<jussi01> erik__: use #kubuntu-kde4 you will need to be patient as its quiet at this time of day.
<MrBarrett> Mount point
<MrBarrett> ?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MrBarrett> in create partition?
<MrBarrett> what do i call it "/"?
<MrBarrett> anything else?
<jussi01> yes, the mount point should be just /
<jussi01> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MrBarrett> its scanning again
<jussi01> MrBarrett: have a read of that link
<MrBarrett> sorry im am amature
<MrBarrett> whats a swap partition?
<jussi01> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jussi01> MrBarrett: like a pagefile in windows
<MrBarrett> what size is best for me?
<jussi01> MrBarrett: double your ram size and make it that much
<MrBarrett> tar
<MrBarrett> so back to step 4 of 5 do i check both the freespace and swap for format and click yes?
<jussi01> MrBarrett: yes, just dont format your windows partition
<MrBarrett> just the fee and the swap?
<MrBarrett> *free
<MrBarrett> ?
<eddieftw> yea that should do it...
<MrBarrett> leave window alone?
<jussi01> yes!
<eddieftw> yea leave it alone
<jussi01> leave windows alone or its gone.
<MrBarrett> of here goes nothing!
<jussi01> make sure it isnt being formatted
<MrBarrett> 8ok
<MrBarrett> *ok
<eddieftw> !aptlock | eddieftw
<MrBarrett> at the ready to install window it says warning this will destroy all data on any partition you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted and........ partition #2 if IDE1 master (hda) as swap... partition #3 if IDE1 master (hda) as ext3... should i install???
<MrBarrett> i want to keep windows xp
<eddieftw> to clarif partition 1 is windows
<MrBarrett> yes
<eddieftw> yes, proceed
<MrBarrett> <--- off into the wild blue yonda
 * jussi01 crosses fingers for MrBarrett 
<MrBarrett> partition #3 if IDE1 master (hda) as ext3... the "ext3" is correct?
<jussi01> yes
<wesley_> how can i start kde3 systemsetting in kde4?
<jussi01> ext3 is the filesystem kubuntu uses
<MrBarrett> <--- 40% and counting
<jussi01> wesley_: kdesudo systemsettings
<aimer> ggg
<Ashex> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Ashex> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xp-killer> wow
<MrBarrett> kubuntu installation successful but now win xp begins to load then turns black??
<MrBarrett> anyone?
<xp-killer> yes
<xp-killer> try doing fix mbr then restore linux
<MrBarrett> mbr?
<snake_> hello to all. i have a problem. i can not connect to my access point in wireless because knetworkmanager doesnt show any wireless connection. the strange thing is that i use wlassistant and it connects without any problem (i am using wlassistant now) can anyone help me with this please
<davix> yeah, I have the same problem with knetworkmanager and don't know the reason
<xp-killer> wel i cant help linux does conect my conection by default i dont have to do nothing :)
<snake_> davix: its very strange because i have the restricted drivers enabled and everything works fine but i cant show any wireless :S
<Darkrift2> is kbfx the only way to change your "K" button?
<snake_> Darkrift2: from what i know yes :)
<Darkrift2> i wonder if it takes lots of resources
<Darkrift2> already have compiz running :S
<Darkrift2> i dislike the boring blue button :(
<snake_> Darkrift2: it depends on what pc you have. i mean the parameters
<Darkrift2> ill try it
<MrBarrett> <--- just installed kubuntu and when i try to access my external USE hard drive it says... hal storage removable mount all options refused uid 1000.... please help
<MrBarrett> *usb drive
<snake_> MrBarrett: from what i see here its difficult to have a response because no one talks
<snake_> try #ubuntu
<blackwaltz> snake_: time of day thing
<blackwaltz> MrBarrett: rather than trying to let it automount, maybe it'll work if you use the ntfs-3g command to mount it
<snake_> blackwaltz: he is talking in ubuntu lol
<blackwaltz> snake_: I wouldn't know that because I'm not?
<xp-killer> ubuntuuuu
<jussi01> Its a bit quiet this time of morning, will get busier as the day goes on.
<chx> hi. i would like to share my HSDPA connection over wifi
<Jucato> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<chx> I tried googling without much success
<chx> Europe night? It's 9:33AM right here :)
<drif> middle of the night? :D
<blackwaltz> 3:33am Here ....
<drif> 10:33am
<chx> also, since when serious hackers obey such silly things like day and night? sleep is overrated :P
<drif> chx: pity, mercy.. probably. sleep, nope.
<troofy> is it a good idea to use a server for desktop use also. (linux)?
<drif> troofy: depends on usage
<troofy> normal desktop use. chating. movies. downloads.   server , webserver, ircd
<drif> troofy: atleast to me linux machine is quite versatile - services I need are lightweight such as occasional file storage, http-daemon etc.
<dwidmann> troofy: think drif meant the server use/load
<drif> troofy: I see no controversy between those two uses for the same system
<troofy> some people say if iuse server as desktop. it will make it slow and disconect users in ircd when i download something . lag them if i play a game
<drif> troofy: that's entirely upto your internet connection
<Jucato> troofy: it's less about the machine and probably more about your connection
<troofy> hm
<troofy> the machine speed will not be slowed?
<drif> but disconnect ircd-users? not likely to happen
<Jucato> depends.. I doubt you'd be using a lowend machine for a server *and* a desktop at the same time
<Jucato> low-end
<troofy> i use ubuntu.  should i use server install or desktop install to use both as server and desktop
<drif> troofy: desktop install works fine, just install additional services afterwards
<jussi01> troofy: desktop
<dwidmann> troofy: depends how you plan to set up the desktop .. if you're just going to dump in kubuntu-desktop or such, it won't make a difference, if you're going to be pickier go with the server install
<troofy> hm
<dwidmann> You'll probably want hte -generic kernel instead of the -server kernel though
<troofy> ic
<xp-killer> hello anyone?
<rio_out> rio_ stop using that nick, is mine, thanks :)
<xp-killer> i had an unclean shut down with my external hdd ntfs how do i regulate it?
<philipp_> wie kann ich die 3d unterstützung installieren?
<Jucato> !de | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<starenka> hi anybody willing to help with connecting to wifi? urgent. thankyou
<starenka> i see network around in kwifimanager (if i hgit the button which searches for them), but how the hell i can conncet?
<starenka> i mean there's a button which says swicth to.. but it's grayed out on encrypted ntwrks
<starenka> help plz
<starenka> or to put it straight.... how to configure kubuntu to use WPA-PSK ntwrk using AES?
<starenka> plz plzplz
<eddieftw> man iwconfig should tell you...
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starenka> how fckng awsome to packages wiith no internet connection :)))
<starenka> damn dependencies
<xp-killer> starenka: lol u going to stay there all day
<xp-killer> starenka: u dont have contection?
<starenka> yep. but on my other box
<starenka> with windoze
<starenka> :)
<xp-killer> so wat are u talking about?
<starenka> and the damn kubuntu not having even mc in base instalation
<starenka> darn
<xp-killer> wat is mc?
<starenka> midnight commander
<xp-killer> wat does it do?
<Jucato> xp-killer: you can try researching it
<Jucato> it's a file manager
<xp-killer> Jucato: are u ops?
<Jucato> why?
<kgoetz> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kgoetz> hm.
<xp-killer> Jucato: i need help downloading the rigth kubuntu its the 5th time im downloading on and its not fit for my pc
<starenka> lol
<kgoetz> xp-killer: what is your pc, and what have you downloaded?
<Jucato> how is not fit for your pc? and what does an op have to do with it?
<xp-killer> i downloaded 3 diferent 7.04 and one 8.04 of kubuntu and all told me its not fit for the cpu or something like that
<xp-killer> kgoetz: my ps is an amd 64
<starenka> go for i386
<Jucato> er..
<starenka> worx on any machine
<Jucato> then download a 64bit one
<xp-killer> Jucato: i guess an op knows a lot
<kgoetz> xp-killer: get the amd64 cd
<xp-killer> Jucato: 64bit not compatible
<Jucato> O.o
<starenka> i386 works on any machine
<eddieftw> umm yea ive never heard of this..
<Jucato> try x86 then...
<xp-killer> kgoetz: i get it but it tell me not fit for the cpu
<eddieftw> 64 bit not compabitle..
<Jucato> but that would be strange. maybe you don't have amd64?
<starenka> heh i maent x86
<starenka> sorry
<starenka> :))
<starenka> *ment
<xp-killer> Jucato: so y on xp i look on info on my pc its amd 64
<Jucato> dunno
<xp-killer> Jucato: how do i look in linux to see?
<Jucato> maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I don't know your machine
<Jucato> "cat /proc/cpuinfo" maybe?
<xp-killer> lol maybe
<xp-killer> i dont trust maybes
<xp-killer> Jucato: how long was the 8.04 out?
<Jucato> it's not even out yet
<eddieftw> cat /proc/cpuinfo is correct
<xp-killer> Jucato: i just came back to linux after months and i saw 8.04
<Jucato> if "out" == "stable release
<xp-killer> beta
<xp-killer> its not stable?
<xp-killer> Jucato: when will we be able to upgrade to it?
<Jucato> about 2 weeks from now or even sooner. check with #ubuntu+1
<mado> oy guys hello there
<mado> can you help with this theme-thing? ... http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Clean?content=74405
<starenka> ok so i manned iwconfig, which says PASSPHRASE is not supported... so what should i do now?
<starenka> i got wpa-psk authentized router with aes, using pre-sahred key
<ct529> hi everybody!
<ct529> I have been trying to install and test kde4 from the repository
<ct529> but cannot start it from the list of available sessions
<ct529> what should I do?
<Jucato> ct529: you should try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<ct529> Jucato: thanks
<metbsd> does kubuntu have kde4?
<neville_> In the repositories
<Jucato> metbsd: yes. 4.0.2 currently. please check with #kubuntu-kde4 for more info
<metbsd> is it good?
<metbsd> i heard many good things about it
<Jucato> it's ok. stable, but  not yet feature complete
<metbsd> i heard many good thigns about it, so i wanna try kubuntu again, now on windows
<rakan> hello is there an IM client better and Pidgin out there?
<denis_> hello
<adi> try kopete
<denis_> My taskbar disappeared after I changed something
<rakan> kopete kinda sucks
<adi> well, use pidgin then :)
<denis_> anybody knows how to enter the control centre?
<TameLion> rakan: what are you looking for, that you can call it 'better'?
<denis_> nobody??
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adi> alt+f2 ,  enter systemsettings  ,hit ok
<Jucato> or kcontrol. take your pick
<TameLion> hmm fair enough..
<denis_> the german channel already helped me but thanks
<denis_> German
<Tootbatot_> can i limit total bandwidth /s  combinely for 2 ips ? by firewall. eg ip1 + ip2  should not exceed 20kb/s  ?
<denis_> by the way, anyone knows hot to restore the systray?
<neville_> denis_ KDE?
<Jucato> denis_: what's wrong?
<neville_> It should be an applet under "add applet to panel"
<metbsd> how to restore systray in bash
<denis_> it's gone
<denis_> since I closed a little mercury-messenger icon
<Jucato> denis_: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> look for System Tray in the window that pops up
<denis_> the problem is that my system is German but I don't know how it's called
<Jucato> !de | denis_
<Jucato> maybe they can help
<ubotu> denis_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> but the bot's lagging...
<denis_> I am already there, thanks
<denis_> but he is not familiar with KDE3
<Tootbatot_> can i limit total bandwidth /s  combinely for 2 ips ? by firewall. eg ip1 + ip2  should not exceed 20kb/s  ?
<emilsedgh> commit digest arrived!
<Jucato> that almost felt like you were hitting F5 on that page every 5 minutes
<denis_> ah m I found it, it's called Systemabschnitt
<denis_> thanks for your help
<emilsedgh> well, konqueror has an Auto Refresh extension Jucato ;)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: that would be boooooring
<emilsedgh> ;)
<denis_> perhaps you could help me with my sound problem too
<denis_> I installed the realtek drivers from their homepage but the don't work
<denis_> I already had a look in kmixer
<denis_> Skype always tells me there would be a problem with my sound
<william__> realtek = ac'97?
<denis_> hda
<denis_> one second
<nonewmsgs> i decided to make my password more secure.  it is so secure that i no longer even remember it
<denis_> it's this one http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=27&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=39
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: fun
<algyz> nonewmsgs:  do you really need suh high security?
<nonewmsgs> algyz: wrong window.  my ubuntu is fine i forgot my new irc password
<denis_> nobody familiar with realtek HDA sound???
<nonewmsgs> sorry :(
<denis_> hercules webcam?
<denis_> or how to compile the kernel-modul for it
<nonewmsgs> is desktop sharing the same as VNC
<nonewmsgs> away at work
<napoleao> how can I hide open windows when I am using a diferente virtual desktop in kde4?
<Tootbatot_> can i limit total bandwidth /s  combinely for 2 ips ? by firewall. eg ip1 + ip2  should not exceed 20kb/s  ?
<Jucato> napoleao: hide from the panel? right-click on the panel -> configure Panel -> Taskbar options -> Uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<napoleao> thanks Jucato
<napoleao> was not that, but it did help finding, in kde4 I have to go to task manager settings, and choose show only....
<napoleao> :)
<Jucato> oh I missed the "kde4" part
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 btw
<nonewmsgs> what is Kde's lock workstation? in gnome it is ctrl+alt+l and in windows super+l
<Jucato> same. Ctrl+Alt+L = lock desktop
<nonewmsgs> bah it isnt working
<Jucato> KDE 3?
<nonewmsgs> yes
<Jucato> check the keyboard shortcuts
<napoleao> sorry, did not know that was another channel for that :)
<Jucato> now you do :)
<nonewmsgs> thanks but i got to get going now
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: it's "Lock Session"
<Jucato> nonewmsgs: right-click on the desktop if you can't get the shortcut working for now
<nonewmsgs> Jucato: i see that
<andy_> hey all
<shockhead> hi folks, how long does it take for new packages to show up in the repositories?
<shockhead> is there a delay once a package is submitted?
<Jucato> shockhead: submitted where and how? and yes, it takes time for mirrors to sync
<shockhead> Jucato: just looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201591 which refers to the package linux - 2.6.24-13.23
<shockhead> but it's not in the repositories.. just wondering if that was a problem somewhere or if it's just usual to have a delay
<Jucato> shockhead: you are in hardy?
<andy_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<shockhead> yep, sorry should probably be in #ubuntu+1
 * Jucato nods
 * shockhead always makes this mistake
<Jucato> shockhead: also it doesn't say if the package was uploaded already
<shockhead> but it guess it's just a general question...
<Jucato> shockhead: it actually depends. it will take longer for a fix to go down to gutsy than it is for hardy
<shockhead> Jucato: i thought that since it's there with a version number that it would be uploaded already... didn't know it worked like that
<shockhead> is the launchpad janitor a bot?
<Jucato> shockhead: well, it could, or it couldn't. packages are made locally on a computer first before it's uploaded of course. and version number are made there too. best to ask in #ubuntu+1 if the package is available already
<Dr_willis> hmm.. Im testing out streamripper to rip some streams.  but only a few ever get moved to the 'complete' dir. Most stay Incomplete.  Anyone Ever noticed this?
 * Jucato goes off to dinner
<shockhead> Jucato: thanks for the info, enjoy your food
<andy_> hey all :D
<dcorbin_work> openoffice.org says it is "Candidate version 2.2.0-1ubuntu5"  yet openoffice.org-core{02,10} both refer to 2.3
<dcorbin_work> Can anybody explain to me how to fix this without doing a complete version upgrade of my system?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dr_willis> hmmm...
<Plantain> Hey, I'm playing with the beta, and for some reason it's picking up a screen closed message on login, what could be up?
<ActionParsnip> Plantain: not seen that one. does restarting x help any?
<Plantain> ActionParsnip: No, it does it on every login. It works fine after I resume, but it's annoying
<ActionParsnip> Plantain: is it before or after you logon?
<Plantain> after I've logged in, I can see my desktop etc
<algyz> !hardy | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Plantain> Am I meant to take Kubuntu questions there? :/
<ActionParsnip> Plantain: create a new user and try logging in as that. remember hardy is beta so will have bugs
<Plantain> okay, trying now
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cuznt> http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2008/03/30/vista-second-os-to-fall-to-hackers-in-security-contest
<cuznt> not spam
<cuznt> osx vs vista vs linux.... an ubuntu remained untouched
 * cuznt wonders how could that be????
<Tidus> there isn't a version of windows to date that's untouchable
<cuznt> i know
<cuznt> but the mac was the 1st do drop
<cuznt> thats even better
<cuznt>  Nevertheless, Vista's fall on the last day left the Sony Vaio laptop running Ubuntu as the ultimate winner—Linux was the last OS left standing.
<Tidus> it's not a fair competition unless they're all running the exact same hardware
<Tidus> different drivers might have different security holes
<kgoetz> judging by the first bit i dont think the competition holds anyway
<kgoetz> it was a hack in flash, not vista
<Dr_willis> Tidus,  so they all need to be running on apple machines then?
<Tidus> Dr_willis: yeah, since that's about the only way you're gettin osx on there
<kgoetz> Tidus: same hardware simply isnt feasible
<Tidus> 3 US$600 mac minis isn't feasible?
<kgoetz> not convinced its that important, as long as their all the same arch
<kgoetz> doze isnt designed to run on mac hardware, so expecting it to is unfair
<Dr_willis> it was just a contest.. :) you are trying too hard to level the field..
<Dr_willis> if linux got hacked first due to an apache flaw..  i bet the windows guys wouldent let that be an excuse.
<Tidus> newer mac hardware is core2duo
<Dr_willis> back to reading the news .....   US Attorney General: Piracy funds terror
<Dr_willis> but windows isent specifically designed to run on them.. so that could be an 'excuse' also.
<Dr_willis> It was just a contest.. :)
<Dr_willis> i bet my Timexsinclare would be the winner!
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: its just a dodgy contest with a dodgy article :)
<Dr_willis> kgoetz,  sounds like standard fair on the dodgy news sites..
<Dr_willis> if windows had cam4e out on top. i bet MS would be all over it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: sure :)
 * Dr_willis goes backing to reading imporntant news like the 'Second Life Sex Toys Piracy Law suits;
<Dr_willis> :)
 * kgoetz notices Dr_willis only visits teh best news sources
<Dr_willis> I just wonder who actually DOES spend time in second life..  Its like one huge spam fest it seems.. :)
<Dr_willis> FCC fends off "fleeting Pokemon" waffle attack http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080330-fcc-fends-off-fleeting-pokemon-attack.html
<Dr_willis> :)
<rynol> Duxbury Connexant 56k modem
<rynol> Hi sorry for that
<brmassa> guys, why opera is not on Hardy repositories?
<rynol> I need help to install a Duxbury Connexant 56k modem on Kubuntu Hardy beta version
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I thoiught it was
<Dr_willis> guess its not.
<Dr_willis> It may be getting added to that one special repo. But  i forget what it was called.
<Dr_willis> one that had vmware, and other businesses  programs and related packages
<Dr_willis> http://deb.opera.com/ - has its own repo it seems for it
<kgoetz> brmassa: because they dont allow redistribution
<brmassa> kgoetz: hmmm i didnt know that.
<brmassa> Dr_willis and kgoetz: thanks
<peter__> is it possible to type this character ° on a us keyboard??
<peter__> and if yes, which key is it?
<Dr_willis> theres those fancy-character-tools that can let ya cut/paste/do it.. buti never use them
<peter__> so is there no key for it? because in german keyboard layout it is
<Dr_willis> 0_°    <--- Popeye
<Dr_willis> I dont see any on my keyboard. :)
<Dr_willis> and im in the usa
<prince_jammys> w4ts0N1-
<prince_jammys> oops
<prince_jammys> w4ts0N1-
<prince_jammys> crap
<Dr_willis> oopsoops
<Dr_willis> :)
<dcorbin_work> peter__: It's not ON the keyboard, but you can generally type any character if you know it's "code" by using ALT + num-keypad (for the code)
<peter__> thx dcorbin_work
<Dr_willis> I thought that was desktop-dependant
<Dr_willis> dd
<Dr_willis> it dont seem to do diddle here. :)
<Jucato> dcorbin_work: hm.. that only works in Windows afaik
<Jucato> peter__: try googling about "compose key"
<dcorbin_work> Jucato: I think it's actually a function of the keyboard, but I don't know about Unicode support.
<arkygeek> hi
<Jucato> dcorbin_work: the Alt+keypad numbers isn't a function of the keyboard but of the system
<Jucato> and by system, I mean the Window System (mostly)
<arkygeek> hi all.   i seem to be unable to print to secure printers using iprint since i did the move to hardy.   anyone know anything about this?
<shockhead> hi arkygeek.... i keep getting told this, so i'd best pass it on. hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 :-)
<arkygeek> shockhead: already there, and asked.... thought i would ask here too
<katad0t1s> Hi all. I want to try kde 4 and I was wondering if the 7.10 remix offers the same updated stuff as 8.04 beta does. If not what are the diffs?
<dthacker> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<drarem> how do I keep the tremulous server from running every time I reboot?
<drarem> I tried Services, don't see it in there
 * Tw|sT peeks in
<dthacker> drarem: look for a start script in /etc/init.d.
<drarem> i see a tremulous-server.sh in there
<drarem> either I can edit that or find where it runs from
<SlimeyPete> scripts in init.d are run automatically at bott time, however I think you can use update-rc.d to disable them
<SlimeyPete> *boot
<SlimeyPete> yeah... sudo update-rc.d scriptname remove    I think
<SlimeyPete> that should prevent it running.
<drarem> thanks :)
<anais_> espanish
<Pici> !es | anais_
<ubotu> anais_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<JediMaster> Hey guys, can someone do me a quick favour and post a gutsy or heron (heron pref) sources.list for kubuntu on pastebin for me please?
 * JediMaster pokes everyone
<JediMaster> Any chance someone could paste their /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<neville> Depends
<neville> What's in it for us? :P
<JediMaster> a hug?
<neville> you had me sold at [2008-04-01 00:18:39] <JediMaster>
<neville> :P
<Jucato> JediMaster: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources <--- there's one for gutsy
<PolitikerNEU> Hi, does anybody know why I cannot use intel wlan proprietary driver in kubuntu 8.04?
<Jucato> PolitikerNEU: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions. thanks
<JediMaster> Jucato: thanks
<eagles0513875> im having a rather severe issue with trying to install kubuntu and its really starting to upset me can anyone possibly help me
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: just describe your problem and if anyone here can help, they will
<eagles0513875> here is my issue and i tried both the alternat cd and regular one of hardy beta when coming to intall wiht the desktop up or just the installer in the regular cd it freezes while loading partitions in the alternate cd it installs fine but the probelm arises when booting after install it hangs on loading hardware devices. is this because my hardwear is too new
<eagles0513875> should i switch ovr to the kubuntu+1 channel
<Jucato> eagles0513875: or bad burns... orcorrupted download.... #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> Jucato this even happened on gutsy
<eagles0513875> and i used that cd on a previous machine and it worked fine
<Jucato> oh...
<eagles0513875> let me get in the other channel and ask in there
<lingard> whats the best way to access selected files from remote locations outside lan?
<eagles0513875> lingard it would be vpn
<lingard> are they easy to set up?
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: ssh/scp
<lingard> eek
<lingard> it sounds complicated?
<Tw|sT> eagles0513875 : HAve you tried using a different optical drive? (if you have one handy)
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: Have you verified the md5sum of both the .iso file and the CD?
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: scp user@other.com:/path/to/file /path/to/save file
<Tw|sT> If the disc just worked on a separate system, it could be that the rom drive is going bad.... maybe a dust particle on the laser, but could also just be the laser reaching EOL (end of lifespan)
<eagles0513875> Tw|sT this is a laptop
<Tw|sT> ah...
<eagles0513875> i wish i could but not that easy
<eagles0513875> it reads the cd and everything just fine
<Tw|sT> you'd have to test it against a USB CD drive then.... if the laptop will boot from a USB CD drive, that is....
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: You know, none of that really matters.  the md5sum of the iso and CD matter though.
<Tw|sT> I've got one here, on hand, just for that specific reason
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk thing is i have my burner set to verify data on the cd and everything checks out
<Tw|sT> I had a laptop that the DVDRW started acting up on, and the replacement from HP was $349, so it was a no brainer to just go to Best Buy and pick up a $79 18x lightscribe USB external.
<eagles0513875> Tw|sT thing is this laptop is under warrenty got it as an xmas present
<lingard> is it easy to set up a machine as an FTP server?
<lingard> or even a web server
<clau30_> lingard: as easy as starting a program (daemon) :)
<lingard> how about standard router configuration? i have an O2 wireless box (thompson 780 i think)
<clau30_> lingard: setting it up might be a bit more difficult, but there are plenty of ressources on the net
<lingard> thanks
<Tw|sT> eagles0513875 : ah... in that case, you gotta be totally sure before sending it in for an RMA/warrantee-repair.
<clau30_> lingard: what do you mean? routers have a web interface afaik
<Tw|sT> eagles0513875 : tough break, either way... Best of luck m8!  :)
<lingard> to access it remotely i'd need to enter my IP address wouldn't i? then how would the router know which machine is the server?
<lingard> or am i overcomplicating it?
<PupenoG-> Is there a screen saver that would show a web page?
<eagles0513875> Tw|sT hp even messed up vista with all their junk they add to it
<clau30_> lingard: well, first you should be connected with it some way (wire or wireless)
<clau30_> lingard: then you'd have to enter the IP address of the router
<eagles0513875> Tw|sT thanks
<clau30_> lingard: don't you have the handbook? should be described there I think
<lingard> lol, no manual
<clau30_> lingard: (sorry, I personally don't own a router)
<lingard> but yes, enter the ip for the gui
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: Setting it up is easy.  Securing it so you don't instantly become a spambot, not so easy.  FTP is the most notoriously hackable protocol we run.
<lingard> security isn't really an issue
<lingard> i don't think....
<clau30_> lingard: are you connected with the router?
<lingard> yeah
<clau30_> lingard: and do you know it's (ip) address?
<lingard> yup
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: Security is always an issue if you're connected to the internet.  The average "half-life" of a raw Windows XP machine connected to the net is about ten minutes.
<clau30_> lingard: type it in a web broswer, that should bring up the interface
<clau30_> heh, true :)
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: Anyway, what you usually do is tell the router to forward traffic for certain ports (ie 80 for http) to a certain internal machine.
 * thoreauputic never runs ftp servers and only uses ftp clients if absolutely no other way exists
<thoreauputic> ftp is like telnet - passwords in the clear etc. etc.
<LjL> thoreauputic: you mean like IRC?
<thoreauputic> LjL: heh
<lingard> so would a web server be better?
<thoreauputic> LjL: true that :)
<clau30_> lingard: it depends what do you need
<jhutchins_wk> LjL: Like IRC except it can give someone root access.
<lingard> i want to be able to (and allow others with ro permission) access files on my pc
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: learning to use scp would be good.
<thoreauputic> lingard: scp , sftp
<thoreauputic> sshfs
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: Most ISP's include a free basic web page, that's a good way to share things that need sharing.
<Tw|sT> eagles0513875  : yeah... I can vouch for that.  I have the same prob here.  From a clean install of the OEM build, I had to spend about an hour cleaning up after their worthless demo apps, then scour the registry with CCleaner.  I've got another system running Vista Ult (retail) and it has heat problems with the motherboard... but, I didn't narrow it down to that until I'd pulled everything else that I possibly could, which caused th
<Tw|sT> ime since I've had that copy.  I hope that the techs I've been talking with are invalidating my old vsid, so that when I do finally replace this motherboard and call it in yet again, they won't give me some crap about not being able to reactivate again.  The OEM copies don't have that option... which has been making alot of ppl very angry... understandably.
<jhutchins_wk> lingard: That way you're not placing your own system at risk, and most ISP's have at least a quarter of a clue about securing their hosts.
<lingard> i'm looking to share about 150gb
<clau30_> lingard: on kde, try the little file server applet for kicker
<lingard> i have a domain with an ftp server but i want something seperate
<toti_> Having problems with my Laptop. It's doing crap like this: http://totix800.to.funpic.de/fehler.png  It's seems to me like their is no prob with kubuntu but does this look like a damaged graficboard to you?
<jhutchins_wk> toti_: Misconfigured X server - wrong driver or more likely wrong specs for it.
<lingard> whats the non adept app manager thats on ubuntu?
<toti_> But there are the same problems on (I know shame on me) Windows
<Pici> lingard: Synaptic
<lingard> cheers
<jhutchins_wk> toti_: I would guess it's the scan frequencies of the monitor that are wrong.  LCD's don't like being driven at anything other than their "native" resolution.
<toti_> It's running on native resolution
<toti_> And it's running on it's native frequency to
<jhutchins_wk> toti_: Well, in that case, especially if the problem is exactly the same in Windows, it could be hardware.
<RsjH> Hi all
<neville> HELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<neville> RsjH
<neville> ;/
<Jucato> neville: hm...
<jpatrick> curious
<neville> Doubtfire-esque, no? :P
<RsjH> Can you help with external modem (Duxburry) driver installation non Usbfor faxing purposes
<Darkside> hi, when i'm using Opera or Firefox, and i bring up a shell window in front of it, all the graphics on the opera or firefox screen become garbled
<Darkside> any idea why?
<jhutchins_wk> Darkside: Is your graphics system embedded?  Does it "share" system memory?
<Darkside> n... hmm
<Darkside> i'm pretty sure it doesn't
<Darkside> I'm on a laptop, the card is an ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<Darkside> and i'm using the open source drivers
<Darkside> bah, i just rebooted X and the problem has disappeared
<Darkside> i'll let you know if it comes back
<Darkside> jhutchins_wk, would you reccomend the fglrx drivers?
<Darkside> recommend *
<Exilant> well, they work, have 3d-accel, but a very own list of problems
<Darkside> heh
<Darkside> supposedly the open source drivers support some 3d acceleration on my card, but its *really* slow
<jhutchins_wk> Does anybody know if the cups administration bug ever got fixed?  I'm planning to revise my blog and take the resolution off the front page, I'd like it verified as gone if it is.
<Exilant> well, depends if you need 3d
<Exilant> or _want_
<Darkside> Exilant, i would like to be able to use google earth at a reasonable speed :P
<jhutchins_wk> Darkside: I would recommend getting a solid 2d resolution first, since most of what you'll do with a PC is 2d.  If you really want 3d, mess with that seperately.
<jhutchins_wk> Darkside: Remember change one thing at a time and keep notes.
<Darkside> mm
<jhutchins_wk> 3d is still very much in the developmental stage.
<Darkside> the version of fglrx available through the driver manager isn't the latest version is it...
<jhutchins_wk> If you're on a laptop, then it probably _is_ an on-board/embedded chipset, and probably _doesn't_ have dedicated video RAM.
<SlimeyPete> the x600 does, I believe
<SlimeyPete> some of the better laptop chipsets have their own RAM these days
<Darkside> its a PCI-E graphics card, as far as i understand
<Exilant> darkside: well, it runs ok here (fglrx)
<Darkside> and yeah, i believe it has its own video RAM
<Darkside> 256mb i believe... not completely sure though
<Darkside> I can play HL2: Ep 2 on it, with decent quality :P
<Darkside> Exilant, what graphics card are you running?
<Darkside> and are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<Exilant> laptop
<Exilant> RADEON 9600/9700
<Exilant> at least that's what fglrxinfo tells me
<Darkside> hrm
<trappist> hey I know I set my default smb password for kde somewhere, can somebody tell me where that is?
<Darkside> i heard the fglrx driver doesn't work with hibernation
<trappist> nm, found it :)
<Exilant> i dunno, there were big problems
<Darkside> =/
<Exilant> so i got so used to not using hibernation
<Exilant> that i don't know if it works
<Exilant> hm, i'll test
<Darkside> heh
<Darkside> i haven't used hibernation on my laptop yet, kubuntu boots up so fast
<ubuntu> i have a question regarding usb drive mounting in kubuntu
<Thomas-wmii> I have a 128-mb flash drive that holds my old c++ code, and when i plug it in, it returns an error
<Exilant> darkside: works fine
<Darkside> k
<Darkside> im gonna have a go with them
<Darkside> ok restart time...
<Darkside> i'll let you know if things work
<Exilant> darkside: however, took almost 3 minutes down and up again, might as well reboot
<Darkside> ok
<Darkside> im using the fglrx drivers now... how could i test them?
<Darkside> ok yeah its working
<Darkside> wow
<clau30_> Darkside: glxgears ;)
<Darkside> 12194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2438.617 FPS
<Darkside> is that good or bad?
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i currently have python-central < 6.x installed but need >= 6.0 for a program i am running.  i understand i can get this via a hardy repo.  is this the best option?
<nosrednaekim> Darkside: is that full screen?
<Darkside> no
<Darkside> ill go full screen
<nosrednaekim> Darkside: full screen is the only decnet way to test ;)
<clau30_> Darkside: that's very good :)
<Darkside> when i go fullscreen the gears are only in the bottom left corner
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: I wouldn't upgrade pthon-central.
<Darkside> and i get this:  1365 frames in 5.0 seconds = 272.682 FPS
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: it could be dangerous and more than likely it'll break something
<chx> hi. after a certain uptime,i have too many open windows to manage. a bunch of them are just unclosed chat windows. so i click on taskbar, click on group together always, then close all the windows, then change back the grouping. how could i do this simpler? ie. how could i close a group of windows?
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: what program are you trying to install?
<chris062689> Feels like KDE isn't supported as well as GNOME, am I right!? :(
<stdin> no, you're not
<chris062689> Hmm
<BunnyRevolution> nosrednaekim: gramps 3.x
<chris062689> Well I like KDE better than GNOME personally...
<BunnyRevolution> a deb from gramps-project website
<chris062689> Though I suppose it will be hard to use some KDE applications on my EeePC due to it's small screen size.
<Darkside> any other 'benchmarks' i could test out?
<aet061484> good day to all
<stdin> chris062689: the eeePC uses KDE anyway
<mehrabi> hello,i have problem in the kppp!since of sellected connet,kppp showing error:''no dial tone''
<chris062689> true...
<chris062689> ok ootiing into a live cd :D
<aet061484> i have some problem about my canon s100sp lately
<chris062689> Be back in a while :D
<nosrednaekim> Darkside: play a game.... if it works great, then your graphics card is good. if it doesn't, then you can't do much about that :)
<aet061484> can anyone please help
<Darkside> what game
<Darkside> :P
<Darkside> lmao
<Darkside> also i noticed that the version of the driver is 8.37.6 =/
<Darkside> thats... old
<mehrabi> please help me!:)
<nosrednaekim> Darkside: Tremulous, gl117, openarena
<nosrednaekim> lots of games :)
<Darkside> heh
<nosrednaekim> flightgear will do your graphics card justice
<BunnyRevolution> nosrednaekim: any ideas?  wait till hardy?
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: pretty much.... about a half a month.
<aet061484> i have installed bjc600 as recommended by the wizard and test print just worked out fine
<aet061484> but the next day, i cannot print anymore, is the driver wrong or do i have to install another driver
<Darkside> thanks for the help guys, i'll prolly be back at some point when i've screwed up something :P
<Darkside> cya
<mehrabi_> hello,i have problem in the kppp!since of sellected connet,kppp showing error:''no dial tone''
<Daisuke_Ido> the the modem plugged in?
<mehrabi_> i using winmodem(smartlink)
<mehrabi_> i had installed it successfully!but,my problem is in the dialing nomber!!
<fathir> PL user is here?
<fathir__> Pl user is here?!
<Pici> !pl | fathir__
<ubotwo> fathir__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fathir__> ty
<apostol> Драсти всем
<Pici> !ru | apostol
<ubotwo> apostol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apostol> !ru
<aet061484> mukhang walang makatutulong sa akin dito sa problema ko ukol sa printer
<LjL> !english
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Shendox> hi, i have kubuntu 7.10. When it starts there are no splash, only black screen. also no console after X kill. the same black screen. How can it be changed?
<aet061484> sorry
<lingard> is there any way to access my files/documents with a symbian browser?
<starenka_> hi anybody fixed this bug on sata hdd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress]
<crazy_bus> I plugged a remote control into my tv card and it works.  But I'm not sure how to tell the buttons to do different things.  I installed kdeirc but it can't detect the remote for some reason
<lingard> what tv card are you using?
<RurouniJones> Anoyne know a linux app that can open thrice-damned .sit archives?
<crazy_bus> lingard: early avermedia dvb-t
<deny> hello
<lingard> have you tried lirc?
<deny> oke
<crazy_bus> lingard: yes but I think I choose the wrong model.  How do you get the install menu you get when you first install the package?
<lingard> i've just done a clean install and i have a hauppauge tv card so getting that set up's on my todo list
<lingard> i've had it all working before, it worked fine
<lingard> i found an application to map the buttons to change the function of some on the remote
<surgy> so i finnaly fixed my nvidia geforce card but my driver is still set for vesa which is my onboard video driver ive been using, how do i reconfigure xorg so that its back in its defualt state?
<surgy> btw im command prompt only talkinbg to you via irssi
<surgy> !xorg.conf
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<surgy> and i cant visit that link becuase im in command prompt only mode
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<chris062689> Back.
<chris062689> Kubuntu installed :)
<chris062689> Though I'm having a REAL problem with windows being too big for the screen =/
<surgy> anyone know the command to reconfigure xorg? i forgot it
<lingard> crazy_bus: how did you install lirc?
<chris062689> sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg?
<Jucato> surgy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BunnyRevolution> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BunnyRevolution> heh, beat me
<chris062689> I'm wrong :(
<crazy_bus> lingard: sudo apt-get install lirc then selected the wrong model accidentally.  I've fixed it now
<Jucato> chris062689: 1 word and 2 hyphens missing. almost there :)
<lingard> ok :)
<surgy> thank you
<Ozoned> surgy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or install elinks or lynx
<Jucato> w3m is installed by default
<starenka_> hi anybody fixed this bug on sata hdd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress]
<sybren> hi folks! I might have been a little too enthousiastic in the cleanup of my Kubuntu 8.04, and I can't seem to find the ipw3945 kernel module. Which package is it stored in?
<Paulderpauli> hi
<Jucato> sybren: linux-ubuntu-modules for the version of the kernel you are using/booting into
<crazy_bus> lirc is now setup but IRKICK isn't making kaffeine do what I tell it to.  The buttons still only do what they did before I changed them.  Anything I should do to make them work?
<sybren> Jucato: thanks! I didn't find it because it was renamed from ipw3945 to iwl3945
<lingard> see file:///usr/share/doc/lirc/html/help.html#new_remote
<crazy_bus> thanks lingard will try that
<crazy_bus> lingard: that recommends a number of commands that do not work for me such as mode2. which says mode2: error opening /dev/lirc  mode2: No such file or directory
<randomoutburst> i have 8.04 and when i go to install amarok from synaptic for some reason it wont download all the libs anyone know why?, i use gnome should i add a certain repository?
<Daisuke_Ido> you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the channel for hardy support.
<randomoutburst> k thanks
<crazy_bus> bye everyone.  Most sleep and thanks for all the help
<tabuz> hi everyone
<starenka_> any1 knows how to turn off password strength check?
<genii> passwd --bad-password <name>         (I'm pretty sure)
<starenka_> thx
<lingard> anyone know where the default apache server folder goes?
<lingard> can't find the little bugger anywhere
<starenka_> not working
<starenka_> not working
<starenka_> lingard: locate apache?
<starenka_> locate httpd.conf ?
<lingard> found it
<lingard> would that be the default page when the ip is entered?
<jpatrick> lingard: default is /var/www
<lingard> thank you very much :)
<lingard> do i have to turn something on to be able to access it from outside my network?
<jpatrick> lingard: you'll have to forward port 80 on your router to your computer's IP
<starenka_> or 443
<lingard> woo
<lingard> sorted, thanks :D
<lingard> is there any way to access it from a s60 phone?
<metbsd_> does firewall must be install at router?
<metbsd_> if i have a router without firewall, now i wanna add firewall, where should i add it
<jinzougen> I'm trying to set up kubuntu to let me input korean hangul, but in the regional settings, it says "command not found " when I click the "install new language" buttn.
<vlt> metbsd_: Firewalling should happen _before_ routing: [Internet] <--> [Firewall] <--> [Router] <--> [Network to protect]. FW/Router can reside on one machine.
<BunnyRevolution> metbsd_: u r bsd?
<BunnyRevolution> i need several world clocks on my desktop.  what program is best to use?
<rostic> hello
<fzamora> hi there
<rostic> hi
<coggz> need help with installing kubuntu onto a laptop with no CD-Drive. I want to boot from flash drive... how do i use the live cd but on the stick?
<nosrednaekim> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TimS> How can I kill a proccess from the command line?
<eldaria> kill -9 processid
<trappist> kill -9 is generally a bad idea, good for a last resort
<eldaria> and to see what processes are running 'ps -ef'
<trappist> kill should suffice
<TimS> Thankyou
<eldaria> oh, hmm I always use -9 since only a kill many times does nothing if pushing the close button did not do anything.
<markit> eldaria: ctrl + alt + esc --> special mouse cursor -> click on the frozen window
<BunnyRevolution> fi your in a kubuntu, use ctl-alt-esc and click
<markit> this should work also
<BunnyRevolution> er, i'm slow today
<weedar> Is there a simple way to setup a VPN-server on a (k)ubuntu server?
<markit> BunnyRevolution: :)
<eldaria> nice one, did not know about that one. :-)
<markit> I'm a bit confused... is 4.0.3 going to be released in some day's time, or just they jump to 4.1 in some mont's time?
<nosrednaekim> 4.0.3 is coming in two days
<markit> oh, ok, was confused by http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-rev-790000-better-stability-and-performance/
<markit> will 4.0.3 be the rev. 790000 cited in that article, or is a different branch?
<emilsedgh> differrent branch
<nosrednaekim> 790000 is the 4.1 branch
<emilsedgh> markit: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.0/
<emilsedgh> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE
<emilsedgh> trunk is the 4.1 branch.when it got released, 4.1 will go into branches/ and trunk will be be dedicated to 4.2 development
<markit> oh, thanks
<Keigo-kun> How hard would it be for me to go from a fresh installed Kubuntu 7.10 to a "desktop free" minimalist ubuntu install?
<Keigo-kun> Is it even possible?
<genii> Keigo-kun: Yes. If you uninstall the kubuntu-desktop. You still need ubuntu-minimal for core stuff however
<Keigo-kun> so I should basically start it up, open synaptic, get ubuntu-minimal and then simply remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Keigo-kun> *kubuntu-desktop
<genii> Keigo-kun: That would be the idea, yes
<Keigo-kun> genii: Heh, sounds simple enough :) I'll give it a try
<genii> Keigo-kun: However, since it may be difficult to remove an app you are using, recommend to do from console login only, using apt-get or aptitude
<eldaria> is kubuntu-desktop not a meta package?
<genii> eldaria: Yes, a collection of KDE apps and KDE bundled for ubuntu
<eldaria> so removing it will not actually remove the apps? but only the meta-package.
<coggz> does anyone here own a tablet pc?
<genii> It removes all the subcomponents
<eldaria> My experience is that it is pretty difficult to "roll back" after installing a meta-package, becuse of all dependancies are still installed.
<eldaria> ok, nice.
<nose> hey guys good morning
<nose> i am new on kubuntu
<genii> eldaria: With --purge (in apt-get) it will also remove conf files, but not ones specifically in user's /home directories, just in system areas
<eldaria> coggz: no but I do own a pen tablet, basically what makes a laptop different from a tablet PC. :-)
<nose> can you help me?? i like to install java, mozilla and flash player but i dont know how
<eldaria> nose: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted
<nose> what do you mean eldaria i am new and theres a lot i dont get sorry for that
<eldaria> nose: sorry make that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eldaria> oh sorry
<nose> and how do i do that???
<eldaria> nose: you need to go to the menu, then to System and open the adept-manager
<nose> ok
<eldaria> nose: then search for the package kubuntu-restricted-extras and install it.
<nose> can i do it while asking you??
<eldaria> sure
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<nose> > i try to but then the next appears:
<nose> > Otro proceso está utilizando la base de datos del sistema de empaquetado (probablemente otra aplicación Adept o apt-get o aptitude).
<nose> > ¿Desea resolver este problema? Entre en modo de solo lectura y cancele parar salir y resolver este asunto usted mismo.
<eldaria> hmmm my spanish is not good, (If that is what it is)
<nose> ok
<nose> i´l trnaslate for you
<eldaria> also when do you get this message?
<nose> it says in a few words that theres another process is using the data base of the system (probably another aplication of adept manager or apt-get aptitude) do i wish to solve this?? etc etc
<eldaria> ok so you probably have another application running that is used for installing programs
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubotwo> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eldaria> before trying that perhaps you have the add/remove programs running?
<nose> how do i do that??
<nose> can you guide me please??
<eldaria> Do you have any other programs running besides Konversation?
<nose> mm yahoo messenger
<nose> wich i happily find out that i can use it here
<nose> that would be the problem??
<nose> i m using it trough kopete of course
<eldaria> ohy ok.
<nose> should i quit that??
<genii> No
<eldaria> no
<nose> then what should i do???
<nose> cause nothing else is runing on
<eldaria> ok, so that is the only applcation you have running, then I guess you probably had a crash earlier of your adept installer, then you need to open a ckonsole.
<eldaria> *konsole
<eldaria> you can find it in start -> System
<genii> nose: In bottom right near clock, do you see maybe an orange icon?
<nose> yes i did when i was trying to up date wich another problem that i have
<nose> a wallet that is what i see in that color
<nose> let me do the system, thing
<nose> ok eldaria i did open the konsola whats next
<genii> nose: OK, not the wallet. If you put the mouse on it, it would say maybe "Adept Update Manager" Or so. If one like this, close it then go back to the other instructions
<nose> the thing is let me explain real wuick
<nose> i did try to update adept manager, but everytime i try to do so something happens goes wrong and if i restart the pc everything get lost and then i jave to reinstall kubuntu again because nothing works
<genii> nose: OK, since you restarted during updates, best to follow the !aptfix way and to do manual update from command line then
<nose> ok can you guide me to do so??
<eldaria> !aptfix nose
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<eldaria> !aptfix
<ubotwo> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nose> first what do i do whit the konsole?? is stills open
<eldaria> yes
<eldaria> konsole=terminal
<nose> the one you told me to open
<eldaria> yes
<nose> yes
<nose> TERMINAL-kONSOLE
<nose> WHAT DO I DO WHIT IT
<nose> ??
<nose> sorry for that
<TimS> Is there a program that I can track my network usage and create a graph? I am using a wireless interface with a windows dirver if it makes any difference
<eldaria> you need to perfrom the action that ubotwo  wrote
<nose> ok
<Freku> snort ?
<nose> how please be patience with me caus there many thing that i dont know but i want to learn
<eldaria> nose: no problem, :)
<nose> ok lets do it what do i do??
<hydrogen> you are pretty annoying
<eldaria> nose: if you have you console open, you need to type sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nose> ok i wil copy and paste where should i start copying?
<eldaria> start at 'sudo'
<nose> ok
<genii> !helpersnack | eldaria
<ubotwo> eldaria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eldaria> :D
<nose> done should i press enter??
<eldaria> yes
<nose> the next appear after i press enter:   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nose> no
<nose> that didnt
<nose> let me putter manually
<vivek_> how to play mp3 in amrock
<nosrednaekim> !mp3
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nose> (sudo) password for luis:
<vivek_> please help...
<nose> what do i do in there??
<nosrednaekim> enter your password
<eldaria> yes you need to enter your password
<vivek_> I am unable to play mp3 files
<nose> the one i place when i was installing kubuntu??
<nosrednaekim> yes
<eldaria> yes
<genii> nose: The one you use to login normally
<jussio1> !mp3 | vivek_
<ubotwo> vivek_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nose> done
<genii> vivek_: The websites provided by the ubotwo has help for playing your mp3s. You just need to visit them and follow the instructions given.
<nose> is asking m for soemthing
<nose> to keep the current version and its giving me sme optinos
<nose> lets see if i can past it so you can see it
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> nose: just accept the newst version
<nose> done
<nose> its running something
<genii> good
<nose> let you know when finish
<nose> am i updating???
<eldaria> I beleive it is finnishing a crashed update yes.
<genii> nose: It's trying to complete installation of what it was working on before when it was restarted during updates.
<vivek_> I am unable to view NTFS file in kubuntu 7.10..please help
<nose> oo
<nose> nice
<nose> so its fixing my mistakes?? lol
<nose> i think already finish
<nose> cause is in the next possition:  luis@JOhansen-Luis: ~$()
<eldaria> yes, then it is finished,
<nose> ok whats next??
<eldaria> so perhaps you should completet the update? sudo apt-get upgrade
<nose> scary
<nose> from the adpet manager??
<genii> nose: No, from the command just given
<eldaria> no you can do it here in the konsole
<nose> ok got it
<BunnyRevolution> aptitude
<nose> in the same konsole right?
<eldaria> nosrednaekim: by the way I got timeout on the pastebin
<nose> appear
<eldaria> nose: yes
<nose> appears: 0 actullized, 0 would be installed, 0 to eliminate and 0 no actuallized
<eldaria> nose: ok, then the update was completed.
<eldaria> nose: so to your original issue to install java, flash etc. :)
<nose> GREAT
<nose> sorry fot that
<eldaria> nose: now type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nose> ok what do i do
<nose> ok is doing somthing
<nose> so once it finish i would have mozilla and all that stuff?
<genii> nose: A couple mor steps yet
<nose> ok
<genii> *more
<eldaria> nose: with mozilla I guess you mean firefox? for that there are indeed some more steps.
<nose> yes
<nose> thats how every thing started
<genii> Good thing the flashplugin is fixed ;)
<eldaria> genii: yes indeed, but I still think there are issues with Flash and konqueror
<nose> cause when i first install kubuntu i try to install mozilla, but then it was asking me some program to open the application and then i find out that in order to do so i needed to update and from then i have been having problems sice 3 days ago reinstalling over and over cause the errors trying to update
<eldaria> nose: ouch, yes I have had issues with the adpet updater in the past, so personally I started doing all updates from konsole. :-)
<nose> nice
<nose> now i know
<eldaria> nose: is it done installing for you?
<nose> ok theres in KONSOLE-TERMINAL a gray screen
<eldaria> nose, yes it might ask you to agree to some license from Sun, scroll down and select agree, (If you agree) :-)
<nose> but i cant
<nose> is freeze
<finek> hi
<eldaria> nose: you have to use the arrow keys.
<finek> i have ati graphic card 9250 how can i install drivers for it?
<nose> ok thats the license
<nose> but whats next??
<nose> is that it??
<nose> sorry
<nose> jejej
<nose> i found waht to do
<jpatrick> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grul> does anyone know how to move a process to a screen? if i for example started irssi outside of a screen and don't want to terminate and restart it, but move it to the screen
<Pici> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<nose> its done
<nose> whats next
<finek> i try to find help there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but it is only for 9500 and higher
<finek> what can i do when i have 9250
<eldaria> nose: so to istall firefox, you can type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<genii> finek: The builtin xorg driver for the Radeon series is the best driver for your 9250. You may need to change "ati" to "radeon" in the xorg.conf file, but that is about it
<nose> ok so this means that they are already installed right??
<eldaria> nose: by 'they' you mean java and flash, then yes
<finek> genii and it is all what i must do? only edit one file?
<nose> yes
<eldaria> nose: but to install firefox you need that last line I wrote.
<nalioth> !msg
<ubot3> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<alby> ciao raga
<nose> with the one before java is already installed i sawe it but flash was included in that as well??
<nose> finalley
<nose> love you
<eldaria> nose: Yes, and some other things like mp3 support, and some other things.
<nose> love you love
<genii> finek: Yes, the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf           because as I said there is no additional/extra driver to install which wil work better for the 9250 Radeon than what is already provided
<nose> now one more thing
<finek> ok thx
<nose> while i was finding things in kubuntu i discover that it has yahoo messenger installed will i be able to install the newest version of that or itĺl stay that way???
<nose> like you know
<BunnyRevolution> use pidgin
<nose> new version or beta version
<eldaria> nose: well you don't actuially have yahoo messenger, but rather another application that can connect to the yahoo network
<eldaria> I think now you are using kopete
<nose> yes
<nose> soemthing about kopete
<eldaria> kopete is able to connect to many different network, including yahoo, and IRC (What you are using now)
<nose> yahoo
<eldaria> well you are actully using IRC now. :-)
<nose> but i do still be able to chat with my contacts in yahoo in real time???
<eldaria> nose: yes, you can.
<nose> ok
<nose> sorry tons of questions are cming now
<BluesKaj> there may be a java app that runs on irc in yahoo , not sure he's really using an true irc client
<BluesKaj> <--not real familiar with yahoo stuff either :)
<nose> in one of the ocassion i was installing kubuntu when i restart the pc all things were just nice, small icons,, cursor, web pages, everything how do i fix the system so everything turns that way, cause now everything is big
<algyz> Skype is crashing, when I'm trying to send a file http://www.paste.lt/paste/d0bdbf180d885c090ff25629836f43aa
<nose> still there eldaria???
<eldaria> I think you mean the screen resolution,
<nose> mm
<nose> maybe thats it
<nose> how do i fix that??
<eldaria> nose: try to have a look in System settings in the menu, there you can find an entry for Monitor and display.
<eldaria> I need to reboot, will be right back.
<nose> is not panl configuration right?
<edju> hp lap.  wireless works, atheros chipset w/ ndiswrapper - just that the led doesn't turn on - on the off chance that someone has one of these beasts, any pointers?  google's turned up nothing usable.
<algyz> Skype is crashing, when I'm trying to send a file http://www.paste.lt/paste/d0bdbf180d885c090ff25629836f43aa
<mot> what's a good outlook replacement client for linux?.
<fdoving> mot: kmail for example.
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help with a python api error http://pastebin.ca/965012
<PhilRod> Kr|ptiX: I think that basically means the version of python you have installed doesn't match the version that cedega wants
<PhilRod> you might need to install another version of python
<eldaria> ok, i'm back, just had to reboot after an update, although it did not fix my issue. ;-) did nose get his icons fixed?
<genii> Not that I know of
<lari59_> hi
<dorkface> Hi all.   Is there any way to set the keys in gwenview to have the arrows navigate the picture, rather than flipping or rotating it?
<lari59_> is english channel?
<dorkface> yes
<lari59_> ok thx
<lari59_> i'm french is hard ^
<lari59_> ^^
<dorkface> #kubuntu-fr maybe for you :)
<lari59_> lol
<lari59_> thx again
<Kr|ptiX> how do u check screen sizes
<dorkface> Kr|ptiX: not sure :/
 * DOOM_NX helloooo
<ScorpKing> i'm setting up samba (and just cloning the config from my working server) and when i set the path of a share to path = /home/ nothing shows. if i set it to path = /home/office it shows. whats going on?
<ScorpKing> heh
<genii> hmm
<genii> ScorpKing: Offhand I'd guess permissions
<ScorpKing> genii: that's what i thought as well. checking log files
<bbtux>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY s1ddhisena!
<jussio1> bbtux: I suggest you do that in the status window in future...
<jussio1> bbtux: and now change your password ;)
<bbtux> thxs
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<slow-motion> hi
<jussio1> hi
<ScorpKing> genii: fixed. i forgot the -a when i ran smbpasswd ;)
<genii> ScorpKing: :)
<luis__> hi again guys
<luis__> first i really want to thank eldaria for the marvellous help
<luis__> i really do appreciate that
<luis__> next i like to ask your help again
<eldaria> :-)
<luis__> how do i download yahoo messenger, i was trying to, but is asking me for a program
<genii> eldaria: First the buttering up, then the questions ;)
<luis__> whats buttering up???
<genii> luis__: Flattery
<rafael> alguien me puede decir como funciona esto?
<eldaria> Well, I won't be able to stay too long, have to get ready for bed, getting up for work at 05:00
<luis__> i ce
<_myrtille_> !es |rafael
<ubot3> rafael: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luis__> uu
<luis__> sorry
<eldaria> but shoot, and I will see if I can help you
<luis__> priorities then
<rafael> gracias
<luis__> how do i install my printer
<eldaria> what printer do you have?
<luis__> is an epson stylus cx??
<luis__> epson stylus cx5600
<eldaria> well according to openprinting, this printer does jnot work
<eldaria> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX5600
<luis__> then i need to sel that
<luis__> i just bought that one
<luis__> wich one will work??
<ScorpKing> luis__: google for epson stylus cx5600 on linux. maybe someone got it working but rather sell it ;)
<ScorpKing> !hardware | luis__
<ubot3> luis__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ScorpKing> luis__: for yahoo i use kopete
<luis__> ok
<luis__> but
<eldaria> if you just bought it perhaps it is still possible to bring it back? If you live in EU usually you can within 1-2 weeks.
<luis__> the thing is that i am using kopete but now if i want to check my hotmail messenger i cant cause i did set up to start automatically with yahoo how do i get back?
<luis__> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<luis__> no i do live in Puerto Vallarta Mexico
<luis__> and ehereś no such thing here as turning it back i am stuck
<luis__> on that matter till i sell it
<ScorpKing> luis__: use amsn for hotmail/msn
<eldaria> well like ScorpKing siad, perhaps someone did get it working, try google.
<luis__> yes i am trying to find out
<root> hello
<luis__> but back to the meesenger stuff how do i go back because i did seted up kopete to start with my yahoo, but i have a friend of mine that will be using my pc as well and she will need hotmail and now it automatically get in to yahoo messenger?
<ScorpKing> luis__: make another user account for her
<luis__> how?
<luis__> can you guide me?
<eldaria> in system settings
<luis__> ok
<ScorpKing> luis__: in konsole type - sudo adduser <her_name>
<eldaria> or in the konsole yes. :-)
<luis__> wich one will be the best way??
<luis__> konsole or settings or is the same?
<genii> Someone used a convoluted way to get this printer to work: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471
<luis__> oo
<luis__> lets see it
<luis__> ok lets go to the konsole
<luis__> where it say her name i must put hers instead right??
<ScorpKing> yes
<eldaria> ok, well I have to head of to bed, see you all laters, and luis_: good luck.
<ScorpKing> eldaria: night
<luis__> it appears the next message: bash: error de sintaxis cerda de token no esperado newline
<luis__> thank you very much eldaria have a nice rest
<luis__> ok scorpking
<luis__> did you saw the message it appears me
<ScorpKing> luis__: type in konsole - sudo adduser hername
<luis__> is asking for a password
<luis__> my password or a new password??
<genii> luis__: Their new password
<luis__> she will be able to change thAT LATER RIGHT?
<genii> Yes. You can almost always change your own password.
<genii> (unless it's purposely set otherwise)
<luis__> is asking for room number???
<luis__> what does that means??
<genii> luis__: room number dept number etc you can leave blank
<luis__> ok
<ScorpKing> luis__: leave that 5 questions blank
<luis__> ok
<luis__> so is seted up now??
<ScorpKing> yes. if you just log out you'll see her name in kdm
<luis__> ok
<genii> luis__: check if /home/hername exists. If so then you are probably good
<luis__> yes
<luis__> but now
<luis__> ok so everytime she needs to use my pc she will put her password so she can turn on the session right??
<luis__> just lik i do?
<genii> Yes
<luis__> i think i will resarta again and see let yuo now in a while
<TimS> What is a good simple application for recording my microphone?
<ScorpKing> !info audacity
<ubot3> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2474 kB, installed size 7324 kB
<TimS> It doesn't work for me
<TimS> When I start it, the proccess starts, but no gui appears
<TimS> Any others?
<ScorpKing> !info krec
<ubot3> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 374 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<TimS> Thank you =]
<ScorpKing> you're welcome
<ScorpKing> TimS: there is also krecord. it might be the same thing tho
<TimS> I've marked them both for install, so Ill tell you in a sec :P
<ScorpKing> righto.. :)
<TimS> Audacity is so not cool.
<TimS> I opened it again and it froze my network connections, froze amarok, froze kicker.
<ScorpKing> TimS: i'm also having problems with it on kubuntu. it might be the sound settings. maybe it doesn't use the default kde stuff
<TimS> ScorpKing: Probably not, these multi-platform applications rarely do :P
<ScorpKing> TimS: i don't think it uses artsd
<TimS> It doesn't as far as I am aware.
<ScorpKing> hmm.. then it might work if you install the sound daemon the gnome use
<ScorpKing> gstreamer i think
<TimS> How do I restart aRts
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo killall artsd
<Daisuke_Ido> should restart itself
<ScorpKing> not sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<Daisuke_Ido> that would probably work as well
<TimS> I am trying to figure out why my mic isn't working for recording
<TimS> I can hear it through the speakers now
<azzco> TimS:  any progress?
<TimS> No :(
<TimS> Apart from the fact Kopete no longer thinks my MSN password works.
<slow-motion> n8
 * DOOM_NX Eimai edw eimai edw, na sou lew alh8eies, na omorfainw tis nuxtes giati apla S'AGAPW.
<geekaholic> hello ppl I'm having a problem with desktop-effects not automatically loading with 8.04b. It loads with no decorator. any idea?
<ScorpKing> geekaholic: #ubuntu+1 for 8.04
<geekaholic> ScorpKing: gotcha
<geekaholic> If i run desktop-effects-kde4 (btw i'm using kde3.5.9) and set no effects and then effects it works till i reboot
<n72poyyo> hello!!
<n72poyyo> is normal that the swap partition shows no mounting point??
<JasonWard> Hi. how do I turn off capslock key?
<JasonWard> permanently
<mefisto__> JasonWard: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse
<geekaholic> so i ran desktop-effects-kde4 from cmd line to get an error like /usr/bin/compiz.real (dbus) - Error: dbus_bus_get error: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<ScorpKing> n72poyyo: yes
<geekaholic> and /usr/bin/compiz.real (dbus) - Error: InitObject failed
<geekaholic> and /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'dbus'
<geekaholic> whats going on?
<JasonWard> mefisto__: yes I went there but how?
<n72poyyo> ok, I was unsure about that...
<mefisto__> JasonWard: in the keyboard section, under "numlock on KDE startup"
<BluesKaj> !gr | DOOM_NX
<ubot3> DOOM_NX: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DOOM_NX> oops sorry, wrong /ame :(
<JasonWard> mefisto__: yes thats for numlock. I want to kill capslock
<DOOM_NX> won't happen again
<n72poyyo> hould I install the sound codecs in order to have sound here (I got Gutsy 7.10)
<mefisto__> JasonWard: oops, sorry, I misread your question
<JasonWard> How do I turn off capslock?
<JasonWard> permanently
<n72poyyo> i cannot find the driver for my printer...
<n72poyyo> can help me with this?
<n72poyyo> is a Lexmark z25
<Matt1728> what is the best software to rip dvds with on linux?
<napoleao_> try automatix
<LjL> !automatix
<ubot3> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<napoleao_> has a software for that
<JasonWard> How do I permanently turn off capslock? ie sortof like I broke the key off my keyboard, it must do nothing
<FrauHansen> hi@all. My update manager isn't showing anymore in the "system tray"...you know, the thing that displays a green circle or an attention sign when there are updates available
<sybren> hi folks! I've just started using kDE4 on 8.04 beta. With 3.5 I got a nice popup where I could add different applications to start. Now with KDE 4 the only option appears to be "open with Dolphin". How can I add more options?
<napoleao_> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<LjL> napoleao_, please don't recommend it.
<napoleao_> sorry mate
<LjL> !kde4 | sybren
<ubot3> sybren: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sybren> LjL: thanks mate!
<mefisto__> JasonWard: do you know about xmodmap?
<Gpalco> guys, could you please suggest a file manager for copying over network with RESUME support ???!
<autoscum> Hello, everyone. :)
<MrBarrett> <--- my Amarok currently cannot play mp3 files and install mp3 supprot does nothing??
<JasonWard> mefisto__: no
<Autoscum> !mp3 | MrBarrett
<ubot3> MrBarrett: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> MrBarrett, install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sybren> JasonWard: in the KDE settings management you can configure your keyboard to turn off caps lock when you press the shift key, or to make caps lock an additional ctrl (in regional/language settings)
<Autoscum> I've got a problem, I'm using the new kubuntu beta and Adept does not want to run...
<Autoscum> Any ideas?
<MrBarrett> daisuke where is that>
<MrBarrett> ?
<Autoscum> !mp3 | MrBarrett
<ubot3> MrBarrett: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluesman> hello
<n72poyyo> thnx to all.. great help this one...
<bluesman> i ve just installed kubuntu 8 but i can't surf websites
<bluesman> i can use apt or irc
<bluesman> but cannot resolve hostname in konqueror
<bluesman> i ve seen an alert before telling to add resolv.conf
<mefisto__> JasonWard: check to see if you have a .Xmodmap file in your home dir
<bluesman> i ve added it as empty
<bluesman> now i see there are my dns and the dns put by kppp
<bluesman> but still can surf using konqueror! what's the problem?thanks
<JasonWard> I don't
<Kr|ptiX> does any1 kno how to uninstall wine completely cuz when doin apt-get remove wine but when i do the command wine iit says its still installed
<mefisto__> JasonWard: "xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap" will make one with your current kbd map
<trappist> Kr|ptiX: did you install wine from source at some point?
<ScorpKing> bluesman: close knetworkmanager
<JasonWard> mefisto__:  so I type exactly that with > ~ and all?
<mefisto__> JasonWard: yes
<Kr|ptiX> i think i tried to install the newer verison once
<MrBarrett> <--- in austalia has optus usb wireless will it plug and play into kubuntu?
<mefisto__> JasonWard: then open that file and look for the capslock line (probably keycode 66) and you can change it to Control_L or Control_R so it will work like another ctrl key
<trappist> Kr|ptiX: can't do it with apt-get, then.  removing /usr/local/bin/wine may help.
<ScorpKing> bluesman: knetworkmanager has no dialup support so it tries to route traffic through eth0 which is down. close it or configure eth0 to have an ip address manually
<mefisto__> JasonWard: or set it to some other key if you want
<bluesman> ahh
<bluesman> ScorpKing: i have to close knetworkmanager?
<Kr|ptiX> k thanks traappist
<ScorpKing> bluesman: yes
<bluesman> ok thanks
<bluesman> it works
<bluesman> i coudn't understand!
<bluesman> links2 went too :)
<ScorpKing> :) i though they fixed that by now
<MrBarrett> whats the difference between the kubuntu 700mb version and the 4gb version?
<JasonWard> mefisto__: ok done. but how do I get it to apply the changes?
<MrBarrett> !version
<ubot3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<MrBarrett> 7.1
<trappist> MrBarrett: the 4gb version is for dvds, and has a lot more packages.
<mefisto__> JasonWard: "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" will load your .Xmodmap file
<MrBarrett> <--- thinks he'll get the DVD
<ekelund> hi my friend get this message
<ekelund> al-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<ekelund> is this just permissionsproblems?
<JasonWard> mefisto__:  yay! thanks. you saved me the work of getting a hammer and smashing the key :)
<ekelund> and something with fstab?
<MrBarrett> ele;und right click on the drive go to prop' and turn off user
<MrBarrett> in mount
<wesley> how can i start kde3 battery manager ?
<MrBarrett> ok ekelund?
<mefisto__> JasonWard: I just noticed xmodmap can clear the key altogether, so "xmodmap -e clear Caps_Lock" should disable it completely rather than set it to ctrl
<ekelund> MrBarrett: thanks, but Im not in kde for the moment. Is there a graphical application named mount? (I guess its a wrapper against mount in my shell)
<ekelund> I told my friend, but Im not at his place so I can't see the desktop
<MrBarrett> <-- is out of his depth
<MrBarrett> ,--- newbi to kubuntu
<bluesman> do you know if having a wifi card Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g on a celeron laotop still needs ndiswrapper?
<ekelund> MrBarrett: but its a gui app?
<MrBarrett> <-- enjoying kubuntu
<MrBarrett> RIP win xp
<trappist> s/RIP/GTH/
<jussi01> bluesman: yes, but there is a more native driver, doesnt always work though
<MrBarrett> !plugin
<ubot3> Factoid plugin not found
<ekelund> MrBarrett: It worked thanks
<MrBarrett> mp3 plugins mpeg plugins?
<MrBarrett> my files dont play
<wesley> how to start battery manager of kde3 in kde4
<fzamora> in amarok?
<MrBarrett> if i download and install the DVD version will it do everthing?
<stdin> wesley: start guidance-power-manager
<PhilRod> can anyone point to an up-to-date guide to installing realplayer on gutsy? I found a whole bunch of descriptions online, but couldn't tell which were current
<TameLion> Oh my lord..
<TameLion> White oxygen cursor theme in Hardy is beautiful!
<MrBarrett> <--- needs decoders for amarok and kaffeine
<ScorpKing> !codecs
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> PhilRod: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods and use the "Install RealPlayer for Linux from the RealNetworks web site" method or the "Install RealPlayer.deb using dkpg" method
<ScorpKing> how can i set the time in bash?
<PhilRod> awesome - thanks, stdin!
<wesley> how can i add this line to start up ? guidance-power-manager
<emilsedgh> !autostart | wesley
<ubot3> wesley: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<squarebottle> Heya. I've installed the Kubuntu Hardy beta, and I'm having issues with UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall). I wanted to see if it was interfering with some Firefox extensions and my ability to use the Jabber protocol, so I disabled it and restarted. The internet didn't work at all until I enabled UFW again, at which point it immediately worked as well as before. I disabled it again and restarted, and indeed, the connection wouldn't wor
<squarebottle> Also, it appears that in spite of what the status says, the Firewall is not actually disabled until you restart.
<squarebottle> Has anybody else run into this?
<psyco> Has anyone installed frostwire on kubuntu?
<jussio1> psyco: many people, whats your question?
<psyco> Well I dont know how XDXD
<jussio1> !frostwire
<ubot3> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<psyco> Woots
<psyco> ty
<jussio1> psyco: there you are :)
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: "date" command can set the time. check "date --help" for the format you need to enter it.
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: righto.. ty
<psyco> The problem is, double clikc debs doesnt work
<psyco> :S
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: the format is: date MMDDhhmm
<Ark1> hi, im in a lot of trouble here, a jerk friend of mine ran rm -rf / and i really need some of the stuff that was on that comp, is there ne way to get it back?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: and yyyy at the end?
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: year is optional, so just leave it off
<stdin> Ark1: not really, at least not on ext2/3. there is software out there but non that are free (that I've ever found)
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: ok
<Ark1> stdin: can u point me to a place that sells that?
<mefisto__> ScorpKing: I think that's right, I could be wrong
<jussio1> Ark1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: np. i'll get it working just now
<Riff> I have kubuntu and everytime i run the connection assistant it goes off to update newtwork settings and then locks up. i can't get it do do anything without courpting the install
<dorkface> what is the command to make it so that not even "sudo rm" will delete a file?
<stdin> Ark1: I haven't searched in months, time for a google search. but the important thing is to unmount the FS immediately
<stdin> Ark1: else you run the risk of the blocks being overwritten
<stdin> Ark1: so run from a LiveCD
<Ark1> all i have done is tried various commands in "busybox", but i got nowhere
<mefisto__> dorkface: you mean you want a particular file that cannot be deleted?
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: date 033123222008 fixed it
 * DOOM_NX Mou ekane afierwsh kopela to S'EXW ERWTEUTEI. etsi gia na skasoun kapoies.
<dorkface> mefisto__: yeah, I heard that you could make it so a file will not be deleted, even with root capabiliteis
<austinmatherne> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 (coming from Ubuntu not Windows/Mac) and from some reason my "Find Best Server" button under Software Sources doesn't work.  It closes out the windows evertime I click on it.
<algyz> austinmatherne:  start from terminal and look for errors
<philipp__> hey
<mefisto__> dorkface: "chattr +i filename" will set the immutable attribute. you can check file attributes with "lsattr"
<dorkface> mefisto__: ah, ty
<austinmatherne> algyz: thanks, but what do I need to start from terminal?
<mefisto__> dorkface: -i will remove the attribute, of course
<stdin> dorkface: it will also mean it can't be written to
<dorkface> mefisto__: I know, I'd just use it to combat stupidity or carelessness :)
<dorkface> stdin: good to know, thanks :)
<algyz> austinmatherne:  if you're using adept, then sudo adept_manager
<stdin> austinmatherne: use kdesu or kdesudo, not sudo
<mefisto__> kdesudo, not sudo
<dorkface> kdesu == kdesudo?
<jussio1> !kdesudo
<ubot3> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stdin> as long as you have kdesudo installed, yes
<algyz> austinmatherne:  yes, kdesu :)
<mefisto__> I think kdesudo remembers your password for a while, but kdesu asks every time
<algyz> but sudo works as well  :)
<stdin> mefisto__: if you have kdesudo installed, then kdesu runs kdesudo
<stdin> algyz: no
<mefisto__> algyz: that link explains
<austinmatherne> using kdesudo adept_manager I get a warning saying "_attachPty () 30"
<stdin> austinmatherne: that's normal
<austinmatherne> I get "FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet" and ASSERT failure in QWidget: "Widgets must be created in the GUI thread.", file kernel/qwidget.cpp, line 951 when trying to lunch find best server.
<gkffjcs> I just did a reinstall of my system, dose anyone know of a way to copy my amarok podcassubscriptions over to the new system, just copying over.kde doesn't do it.
<katad0t1s> !kde4
<ubot3> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<billyd> Hello :-)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<billyd> Does Kubuntu require that you download and compile alsa drivers for each sound card - especially ones that have been round a while?"?
<frank23> billyd: no alsa drivers are compiled already
<algyz> billyd:  my card is working out of box, realtek ac'97
<rysiek|pl> I have installed kubuntu beta (works great) and am thinking about mounting my original, gutsy /home in hardy. should I take care of anyting? or just mount and it will work?
<billyd> I know, but why must I down load the stuff for an ensoniq card - they're almost old enough to vote
<austinmatherne>  I get "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet" and "ASSERT failure in QWidget: "Widgets must be created in the GUI thread.", file kernel/qwidget.cpp, line 951" when trying to lunch find best server under software sources from terminal after window closes.
<billyd> I got a RealTek ALC833 on mb, founf nothing fir ti, so I'm trying to use an ensoniq card
<mefisto__> gkffjcs: on mine, ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts is a symlink to my music collection directory
<billyd> I fought all day to download drivers from Alsa and need to kiss the systems butt to get it to configure - seems impossible
<gkffjcs> mefisto__: yeah, I know that is where the files actually are, but if I copy them over amarok doesn't recognise them, I still need to resubscribe to all the feeds. which is a really big hassel.
<billyd> I'm gonna try something else and try to avoid using a 2X4
<mefisto__> gkffjcs: do you have that symlink pointing to your amarok collection's podcasts?
<gkffjcs> that is no a simlink, that as a directory, that directory is where the podcasts are downloaded to, there is no metadata in that directory. if I move the contents of that directory to the same directory under my new install the new amarok doesn't recognise that there are even files there, none the less figure out their feeds, mefisto__.
<gkffjcs> I really don't care about the podcasts them selves, I just want to know if you can extract the feeds from amarok and import them to a new install of amarok.
<mefisto__> gkffjcs: so you have the podcasts in  ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts now? have you restarted amarok?
<francesco_> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gkffjcs> restarting amarok doesn't do it.
<reaktae> hi guys, i've setup the KDE Kiosk Admin Tool and restricted the default user not to be able to run any tasks as a SU but now I can't make any changes. Is there a way to renew / create superusers in kubuntu's "repair console"?
<eigenvalue> hello. does someone know whether the "async" option of "mount" does appear in the file "/etc/mtab". "sync" seems to appear (with my USB-filesystems) but "async" isn't mentioned..
<eigenvalue> reaktae: its possible: i think passwd root in single user was enough, but im not really sure..
<reaktae> eigenvalue: tried that... any other ideas? anyone else?
<sourcemaker> reaktae: you can mout with a linux recovery cd...
<BusError> is there a working 'advanced'  CD burning app beside K3b ? here k3b ejects the media before trying (and failing) to verify it. thats darn useless
<root> speaking spanish
<reaktae> sourcemaker: but then what? how do I edit user groups then?
<frank23> !es
<ubot3> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<root> tkans
<root> gracias
<sourcemaker> reaktae: you can change the password from root and start the admin tool via root?
<sourcemaker> reaktae:  without su
<reaktae> sourcemaker: I can't become root at all here...
<_myrtille_> gute nacht :)
<Ace2016> sudo su not working?
<reaktae> ace2016: nope.
<Ace2016> can't just use su, and type in the root password?
<Ace2016> reaktae: any errors produced by sudo su?
<reaktae> ace2016: not at all. i can sudo su but the commands i fire as root don't do anything...
<Ace2016> don't do anything? echo hello doesn't put hello in a new line? whoami doesn't show output?
<reaktae> ace2016: nope... they are ignored...
<Ace2016> does sudo followed by any commands work?
<TimS> BusError: Ubuntu hardy comes with a nice one if you can stand GTK, but I cant for the life of me remeber its name
<reaktae> ace2016: asks for a password and then the same thing... no error msgs..
<BusError> TimS: as long as it works :-)
<Ace2016> gnome baker?
<BusError> I remember there were 2 CD apps for KDE somehow... but I must say I haven;t looked in years
<TimS> BusError: Brasero
<Ace2016> k3b has been awesome so far
<TimS> !info Brasero
<ubot3> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 3316 kB
 * BusError goes and check how much aotitude wants to pull as dependencies :-)
<BusError> seems very resonable. 4MB of download, about 26MB disk space
<algyz> Fatal: ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range", file ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/tools/qlist.h, line 386
<algyz> Aborted (core dumped)
<algyz> what kind of problem?
<spiroo> Which package is the language keyboard selector or what it calls.
<spiroo> something with n...... or x11 something
<Ace2016> kde has one
<spiroo> what does it calls_
<spiroo> I cannot type correct chracters >*
<algyz> programs are crashing :(
<Ace2016> no idea of the name, but its on kcontrol > Regional and Accessibility, you're probably looking for keyboard layout
<algyz> some rare bug :/
<spiroo> no, I need a certain package. Someone helped me before, but I do not remeber
<spiroo> ah now i remeber i18 >D
<ShellExecute> whats the best screen recorder high quality and stuff =/
<linus_> what is the command line arg for installing new prog remotly
<linus_> ?
<cham_eleon> Does anyone know, how I can sort files on a FAT32 filesystem i.e. an usb stick?
<linus_> or can you point me to a good getting started web page
<Dragnslcr> linus_- you mean apt-get?
<GerrySly> hey guys, how would I recheck a mounted HDD? I have all these random things popup in the HDD when I restart the computer but when I attempt to remove them it says they don't exist
<linus_> thanks but how do i search for apps
<Dragnslcr> linus_- apt-cache search
<JasonWard> Hello. what would you say is the most hardcore distribution?
<Artimus> JasonWard: Loaded question in a biased channel.
<mimmo> ggggggggggggg
<Dragnslcr> You mean nonsensical question
<ubuntu> GerrySly: bad idea to do this, you'll be better off booting from a live CD and checking the disk from there
<ubuntu> GerrySly: incidentally this is exactly what I'm doing right now
<Dragnslcr> "hardcore" doesn't have a very precise definition
<mimmo> ciao
<GerrySly> well the question is how do I check the disk? just remount it and check it or is there a command to recheck it?
<linus_> apt-cache search so i can browse the web for goodie's using this statement
<GerrySly> when I load windows in vmware it checks the drive before loading, that is what I wanna do in linux because I can't get rid of this crap on the drive yet it is still showing up when I ls it and view it in Dolphin
<Dragnslcr> linus_- no, it searches the package list that's available from the repositories
<linus_> so i dont have to put in the repositories name?
<ubuntu> GerrySly: so you want to have the disk checked for errors on every boot?
<GerrySly> yeah if that's possible
<linus_> or is it possible to do an auytomatic update
<linus_> ?
<GerrySly> apt-get update
<Dragnslcr> linus_- apt-get update will fetch the current package lists from any repositories you have enabled. apt-cache search uses this list that's saved locally
<ubuntu> GerrySly: beats me :( I know it will do it every 30 mounts and this is configurable, but heck if I can remember where or how
<linus_> thanks but i do need to be root before i can get them. This is the error i get when running the updates
<linus_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<linus_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<linus__> oh man what happened therre
<mefisto__> GerrySly: "sudo tune2fs -c 1" will change the frequency of fsck checks to 1, ie every boot
<ubuntu> linus_: this error means that another program was/is trying to updage the repos but is either still running or died ungracefully
<ubuntu> linus_: if no other program is using it, try deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock) and see if it helps
<ubuntu> nice, so my HDD has bad sectors after all :(
<its43> salutations
<its43> hey, i was wondering, does anyone here know how to setup a shared internet connection on linux?
<FrauHansen> ubuntu: every hdd has bad sectors, even when they're factory new
<lukkka> ciao a tutti
<FrauHansen> its43: did you try google? have a look at this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<lukkka> notte a tutti
<ubuntu> FrauHausen: right, that's what CRC is for, but recently I've started seeing very high I/O wait times, plus some other inconsistencies that led me to believe the disk is dying
#kubuntu 2008-04-01
<ubuntu> So I'm running badblocks on it and it has reported a couple dozen unrecoverable errors (relocation failed, media error etc)
<FrauHansen> yeiks, sounds ugly
<ubuntu> ugly indeed
<ubuntu> I backed up my home dir and didn't get any errors, hopefully stuff still works after a restore
<its43> thanks for the try frau but no dice, that not what i meant, I'm trying to get my comp to allow me to run my X Box Live thru it, I need to know how to set it up lol
<its43> i was doing it before when this comp was on windows XP, then a bug made me need a new operation system so now i have linux thanks to my friend, known on here as KAKiller
<[ka]killer> what its43 wants to do is share the connection ofthe computer hes on right now with his xbox
<FrauHansen> you mean that it goes like this Xbox --> YourPC --> internet?
<[ka]killer> yes
<its43> now this is wierd, I'm talkin to KAK on here and on aim and on my laptop ..........
<[ka]killer> i would have set it up for him yesterday but ive never set up sharing like that on linux before
<[ka]killer> you could have just asked me tojoin
<its43> dude, you know good and well I'm clinically challenged, good idea's dont come to me only bad ones
<mefisto__> its43: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152555
<LjL> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<Ace2016> Failed!
<Ace2016> LjL: what are you trying to get the bot to do?
<LjL> work.
<FrauHansen> its43: or this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<[ka]killer> i think the command line  scares him
<FrauHansen> [ka]killer: that could be. i was affraid of it too^^
<[ka]killer> i jsut set him up with kubuntu yesterday, his windows commited suicide and he had absolutly no windows disks that worked =/
<its43> indeed it does..........
<mefisto__> its43: it's only day 1
<FrauHansen> but i think he should start working with the command on smaller problems than this one
<[ka]killer> hey
<[ka]killer> yeah*
<Daisuke_Ido> even coming from a dos background, it scared the bejesus out of me the first time i witnessed the evil known as "regular expressions"
<[ka]killer> xD
<[ka]killer> sudo rm -rf /
<[ka]killer> <3
<Daisuke_Ido> !evil
<ubot3> Factoid evil not found
<its43> yeah day 1 and I'm allready talking to Mefistopoles trying to get my windows back from the depths of hell
<LjL> DON'T type that command
<its43> its prolly on level 7
<mefisto__> yeah you should warn that that command shouldn't be used
<Daisuke_Ido> its43, trust me, windows is better off there.
<its43> not when its the only thing i know how to use
<jast-mxm> hello, is there any way to configure Kate so that each new file you open will just open another tab rather than a new kate window?
<Daisuke_Ido> and therein lies the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't know how to use other things because you haven't tried using other things
<FrauHansen> jast-mxm: mine does this by default
<Daisuke_Ido> i assure you, it's nowhere near as difficult as it seems right now
<its43> well there was really no point in trying something knew when the old thing still worked
<jast-mxm> hmm i'm using kde4 and when they are not openng liek this by default
<jast-mxm> i can't seem to find an option to turn that on either
<Daisuke_Ido> if people throughout history had thought that way, we'd still be living in caves and beating each other over the head
<tux_> french channel?
<Daisuke_Ido> !fr | tux_
<ubot3> tux_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<its43> I'm diagnosed clinically with acute insanity, the cave and bludgeoning thing ..... sounds fun to me
<FrauHansen> !kde-4 | jast-mxm
<ubot3> Factoid kde-4 not found
<FrauHansen> worked an hour ago^^
<FrauHansen> !kde4 | jast-mxm
<ubot3> jast-mxm: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jast-mxm> lol
<FrauHansen> got my drift? ^^
<jast-mxm> Frauhansen: thanks
<FrauHansen> well, now here is my problem of the day: the update manager does't show in the "tray" on startup like it used to, whats wrong? where are the settings for that?
<anais> spanish
<jast-mxm> #kubuntu-es ?
<jast-mxm> anais: #kubuntu-es
<mefisto__> FrauHansen: the program is adept_notifier
<mefisto__> FrauHansen: maybe you just don't have any updates?
<FrauHansen> ah! seems like i disabled it by accident. thanks. fixed. (will see hopefully tomorrow)
<spiroo> whats wrong with latest Live CD with Beta1? I cannot find the features
<FrauHansen> there are no features, its called "bug" when its beta
<FrauHansen> no, just kidding, i have no idea what you are talkin about
<spiroo> For instance, after I isntalled with CD, I cannot access greater resolution than 800x600 or desktop effects or anything.
<spiroo> When I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, it worked perfect.
<[ka]killer> when i went from fetsy to gutsy i got all screwy
<spiroo> Feels that some packages not were installed ...
<knoppix> I need help with kubuntu install
<mefisto__> knoppix: you need to be more specific
<knoppix> when walking through the kubuntu install...when I get to the partitioning of the hard drives, it lists my hard drives in the wrong order...calls my IDE main hd 'sdb' and my secondary SATA hd 'sda' so when the install is complete on the main drive it will not boot after install
<jast-mxm> hmm no one in kubuntu-kde4 will answer me :(
<knoppix> it lists all drives as SCSI 1, 3, 5, 7 etc...1 is SATA drive (slave), 3 is IDE drive (master), 5 & 7 are both USB HDs
<knoppix> however when I just now booted this knoppix live cd, knoppix recognizes the drive correctly as hda, sda, sdb...
<knoppix> I reflashed my BIOS and made sure they choose IDE first, then SATA, then USB etc but no luck within the Kubuntu installs
<FrauHansen> does it install on the correct drive?
 * DOOM_NX auto to 'diafanes-perituligma-me-tis-fouskales-pou-kanoun-tsoukou-tsoukou-kai-ka8ontai-oloi-kai-tis-spane-san-upnwtismenoi', 3erei kaneis pws legetai me mia le3h?
<mefisto__> knoppix: if you mount the disk, look in /boot/grub for a file named device.map
<FrauHansen> perhaps it only the order in the installer is wrong... you should be able to fix this later
<knoppix> it installs on the drive that I select in the partitioning section, however when I reboot it won't boot and the mount point on the / partition has been changed to /media/sdb1 etc
<FrauHansen> important thing is that the system doesn't end up on the wrong drive
<FrauHansen> how far do you get when booting?
<mefisto__> if you have the device.map file, just edit it so grub knows which disk is which, like this: (hd0)   /dev/sda
<knoppix> it gets a GRUB error 17
<FrauHansen> try changing the boot entry. i think with "e" you can edit
<FrauHansen> and change hd(0,2) to hd(1,2) or whatever it is you got there
<FrauHansen> this change is now permanet, however
<FrauHansen> now=NOT
<FrauHansen> typo
<FrauHansen> or, if you are on a live system, try what mefisto__ said
<FrauHansen> good luck to you. i'm outta here. nite.
<knoppix> I just deleted all partitions on all the drives...
<mefisto__> knoppix: to do it properly, see this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 and see the post by mbwardle at the end of the page
<knoppix> so should I try the install again on the main IDE drive (showing as sdb or scsi3) in the install...then try to point to the IDE drive after the install?
<mefisto__> knoppix: the problem is grub is treating your sata disk as the first and the ide disk as second. it ignores bios settings. (kubuntu names them all sda, sdb, etc) so you have to tell grub what order you want your disks
<mefisto__> knoppix: setting the sata disk as first drive in bios settings and then installing might also be a solution
<knoppix> I'll try that...thanks mefisto__
<knoppix> mefisto__, I am going to walk back through the install again...I'm planning on putting the / on my main IDE 30GB drive, and using the other SATA & USB drives as storage only...when I partition the storage drives, can you recommend a mount point to select or fs to choose etc?
<mefisto__> knoppix: probably mounting the storage drives in /media is best, so kubuntu features will work best. eg, make dirs /media/sata and /media/usb and mount them there
<knoppix> thanks for all your help and advice mefisto__
<mefisto__> np
<recon> Is it a known bug that Konqueror's flash doesn't accept keypresses, or some bizarre error on my end?
<Jim_Morrison> hi
<MrBarrett> my amarok wont play mp3 needs decoder.... what do i do?
<MrBarrett> on kibuntu 7.1
<MrBarrett> *kubuntu
<MrBarrett> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<siddthartha> неспящие есть?
<vince_> Good evening, I was wondering if someone could help me with Beryl/Emerald
<vince_> I'm using Kubuntu
<siddthartha> мне бы самому кто помог
<siddthartha> i need help too)
<siddthartha> but with KNetworkManager
<MrBarrett> <--- want a standalone mp3 mpeg player with user friendly installation on kubuntu 7.1
<MrBarrett> please?
<vince_> Mr Berrett, Is there somethign wrong with Amerok?
<MrBarrett> with decoder
<MrBarrett> yeah on decoder
<vince_> Oh you don't have the MP3 Decoder is that the issue?
<MrBarrett> *no
<MrBarrett> yes no decoder
<vince_> Use Automatix
<MrBarrett> where is Automatix?
<vince_> It will enable a bunch of things that is disabled by default due to draconian US Copyright laws
<MrBarrett> <--- newdie
<vince_> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<MrBarrett> tar
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubot3> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<siddthartha> vince_ help me too please, may be you know why knetworkmanager may ignore all my network devices ?
<vince_> siddtharatha: Im not an expert by any means..  Do you have networking avalible on the machine or are the devices compleately disabled?
<siddthartha> all network devices works good
<siddthartha> but manager said there're no any devices
<siddthartha> (
<siddthartha> ok, nevermind... its not critical
<yakuzi> well are you using a wired connection now and have wireless on without being connected?
<siddthartha> both of them
<siddthartha> eth0 and wlan0
<yakuzi> well if i use wired and have wireless on without connection on the wireless, i've the same, nothing to worry about
<vince_> Apparently mine is the same way as well ;-)
<illusionize> could somebody go into there KDE Menu and tell me what the command they have for Dolphin is
<MrBarrett> hey vince i got automatrix and on install it says Error Dependency is not satisfiable tango icon theme common???
<vince_> d3lphin %i %m -caption "%c" %u
<illusionize> cheers
<lovre> how do i login as root in terminal session
<lovre> ?
<siddthartha> su
<Jucato> lovre: sudo -i
<lovre> not working
<MrBarrett> vince?
<lovre> thx Jucato
<vince_> MrBarrett: Standby
<vince_> Looking it up now
<MrBarrett> ok
<vince_> lovure: You don't.  Use SUDO instead
<MrBarrett> tar
<vince_> MrBarrett: Ok forget automatix its been a long time since i've used it and apparently its broken and not maintained now
<MrBarrett> mp3s?
<vince_> MrBarrett: Hang on i'm looking up how to do it without automatix ;-)
<vince_> We'll get your MP3's working just give me a moment :-)
<MrBarrett> bless you
<vince_> Ok MrBarrett lets try this
<vince_> Go to your K menu and go to System -> Adept Manager
<lovre> i cant send mail using mailx command. Why is this?
<vince_> It's going to ask for your user password
<DOOM_NX> can anyone suggest the best/most advanced DC client for ubuntu?
<MrBarrett> loading...
<MrBarrett> ok
<vince_> Alrighty
<vince_> ok
<vince_> Go to the many bar
<vince_> Adept -> Manage Repositories
<yakuzi> ok i've a question for you guys: the irc server, is it doing WHO-IS on it's own, or are some sers doing this? reason i ask... i'm trying to check my network with a sniffer (educational purposes only) and i get a lot of WHO-IS on me...
<MrBarrett> ok
<yakuzi> *users
<vince_> MrBarrett: Make sure that all the Kubuntu Software Repositories are checked
<vince_> Main
<vince_> Universe
<vince_> Restricted
<vince_> and Multiverse
<MrBarrett> my kubuntu pc is not online
<lovre> can someone please tell me how to send email from kubuntu? I tried mailx but its not working. I tried /usr/sbin/sendmail and its not working either
<kgoetz> yakuzi: ask in #freenode
<vince_> lovure: Are we talking about standard mail here or is this for a server type setup?
<kgoetz> yakuzi: i expect its the IRCD
<lovre> vince_: standard mail i suppose. I just want to make a script that would send a mail....
<yakuzi> i wouldn't be surprised...it's too much and too synchronous ;-)
<vince_> lovure: Do you get any specific errors when you try and send mail?
<kgoetz> lovre: you'll have to install/configure a mailer (postfix is ubuntu prefered, exim is popular though)
<lovre> kgoetz: can you elaborate a bit please? What is that program?
<vince_> MrBarrett: Well I can walk you through this if you have your Kubuntu PC open
<lovre> kgoetz: its SMTP server?
<MrBarrett> its next to me
<kgoetz> lovre: yeah
<kgoetz> !postfix | lovre
<ubot3> lovre: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<yakuzi> lovre: do you want to have an E-mail app like thunderbird or outlook? then you can try Kontact (it has a mail-part in it, also a calndar etc)
<vince_> MrBarrett is it booted and online?
<MrBarrett> kubutu is running but no connection
<MrBarrett> i can usb drive any files across
<vince_> ok
<vince_> I don't know how to do it without the Repositories but what you need is the "libxine-extracodecs" package.
<lovre> yakuzi: i need something to make it possible for me to send mail from my script
<MrBarrett> is all i need on the DVD version of kubuntu??
<MrBarrett> i have installed the live cd 7.1
<MrBarrett> i can get the DVD version
<kgoetz> lovre: you'll need to setup postix first :)
<vince_> MrBarrett; The files are not part of the Kubuntu distro by default because of Licencing issues I doubt its on the disks
<Wrath> you mean libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<Jucato> vince_: it's libxine1-ffmpeg now
<MrBarrett> how hard is it to set up my optus usb wireless on kubuntu?
<lovre> kgoetz: is it hard to use it?
<vince_> MrBarrett: No idea.. Plug it in and see if it works is all I could suggest
<Wrath> just download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<lovre> kgoetz: could you offer some quick help
<lovre> kgoetz: pm?
<MrBarrett> it plugs and plays on win xp
<kgoetz> lovre: ask here :)
<kgoetz> lovre: i'm at work, so i'm looking here intermitantly.
<vince_> MrBarrett: Good chance it will in Kubuntu as well though no garuntees.
<MrBarrett> i tryied on ku but nothing happened
<vince_> I know my Belkin works.
<lovre> kgoetz: well, i installed it, but i dont know what now. how to use it..
<kgoetz> lovre: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto . do you have any questions after reading that?
<lovre> kgoetz: sec
<MrBarrett> i know nothing about a manual internet setup on kubuntu
<vince_> MrBarrett: Neither do I, I suggest typing the card name with UBUNTU or KUBUNTU in google and see what you can find
<MrBarrett> look for a driver?
<yakuzi> lovre: i thounk you should try to acces a standard mail-program from within your script...(like open a compose-mail window, automaticly fill in all needed stuff, send it and close all relted stuff properly or something like that)
<kgoetz> yakuzi: dont be rediculous
<vince_> Does anyone know anything about setting up Emerald and Beryl on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !compiz | vince_
<ubot3> vince_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MrBarrett> i dont want to have to turn to bill gates to listen to my mp3s
<jareth> Hey, i was wondering about a potential error w/ Kopete and Pidgin, i reformatted to kubuntu today because i needed to reformat and wanted to try something other than gnome, but my friend on pidgin (a windows user) gets the wrong encoding type error when i message them . . . . any ideas?
<yakuzi> kgoetz: well that's what i would try...with my limited linux knowledge, i'm sure there are better ways
<MrBarrett> Someone give me a Macintosh
<jareth> why do you need windows to listen to Mp3?s
<jareth> mp3s*
<MrBarrett> no decoder
<kgoetz> yakuzi: dont try it :) theres two much better ways that i can think of off the top of my head
<jareth> there are decoders :)
<vince_> Jereth: Because MP3 support can't be incl;ided by default and his Kubuntu box has no netaccess so he can't pull them fromt he repositories
<vince_> and Thats the only way I know to do it
<jareth> o ><
<jareth> that sucks
<jareth> why not just download the .deb for it
<jareth> and bring it to the rig?
<kgoetz> jareth: dependancies
<vince_> dependancies
<jareth> how many dependencies does a mp3 decoder need lol
<lovre> kgoetz: i do what it says, but its just not working
<lovre> kgoetz: no errors, but the mail is not delivered
<vince_> MrBarrett: Do you have any networking support built into the machine you want to load the decoders on?
<Jucato> kgoetz: he can see the list of dependencies and download those that he needs from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sudobash> have you tried movie players also
<sudobash> ?
<lovre> kgoetz: maybe if im behind the router? does it have anything to do with it?
<jareth> no one else has gotten the wrong encoding type error w/ pidgin before?
<kgoetz> Jucato: he can, but its going to be anoying, especially if the depends need depends
<MrBarrett> dont think so
<Jucato> kgoetz: better than nothing
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ubot3> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<vince_> MrBarrett: See this sucks,  If you had networking it would take about 4 mouse clicks LOL
<kgoetz> lovre: router wont be a problem for sending. your isp might be. i dont know enough detail to help you properly. how did you configure it? how are you trying to send mail?
<knoppix> mefisto__, I'm back...finished the install...still got the error 17...used supergrub disk...now getting error 22
<vince_> What kind of USB card do you have agian?
<MrBarrett> 1gb usb thum drive
<vince_> Oh.... Its not a networking drive
<kgoetz> knoppix: what are grub error 17 and 22?
<MrBarrett> can you network 2 PCs via usb?
<lovre> kgoetz: just as it said on the link you gave me. When i send from root@localhost to user@localhost, it worked. But when i send to someone@gmail.com, its not received on the other side
<vince_> MrBarrett: Probobly though I've never done it
<vince_> MrBarrett: Do you have a MODEM or ANYTHING? on the machine you can get on the net with?
<knoppix> how can I gain su access to be able to edit menu.lst?...I tried with knoppix and it won't allow ascend to su etc
<mefisto__> knoppix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 the post by mbwardle explains what you need to do
<kgoetz> lovre: right. look in /var/log/mail.* for logs
<MrBarrett> kubuntu is off line till i figure out the wireless modem im using now on the other PC
<mefisto__> knoppix: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst will edit it as root
<MrBarrett> i'll try connect with kubuntu again see ya later and thanks
<vince_> MrBarrett: Sorry I wasn't more help :-(
<vince_> So does anyone know how to get Compix / Emerald runnign on Kubuntu?
<lovre> kgoetz: is there any server on the internet i could log on with telnet to send?
<kgoetz> lovre: i dont get the question
<lovre> kgoetz: instead of running my smtp server, can i use an existing server that is allready running on the internet?
<lovre> kgoetz: since i cant get it to work
<sloth> why won't an archive extract if crc fails?
<kgoetz> lovre: you should get your mail server working. its probably only configured to send local mail, not to relay or send remote
<mefisto__> sloth: error during download?
<sloth> no
<Wrath> its probably corrupt sloth
<sloth> -_-
<knoppix> mefisto__, so how to I boot where I can get to console and not have the fs as read only?
<lovre> kgoetz: can you help me with configure, any usefull link? im totally noob with this and i  should get this working by tomorrwo
<kgoetz> lovre: /msg ubotu about postfix and mta and mda
<kgoetz> i dont have a postfix server handy i can reconfigure to tell you what each step is
<mefisto__> knoppix: you can edit the grub menu entry before boot if you hit "e" so you can change the entry to the right disk and boot kubuntu normally, then edit menu.lst device.map etc as root (sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<lovre> [03:35] [Error] ubotu: No such nick/channel.
<lovre> kgoetz: [03:35] [Error] ubotu: No such nick/channel.
<LjL> lovre: use ubotwo
<LjL> err, ubot3
<lovre> :S
<kgoetz> afk
<lovre> its just not working
<dwidmann> knoppix: if you're running knoppix atm, you could rgith click the drive, go to properties, and change it to read write IIRC ........ not sure if you are or not, seeing as you're in here
<dwidmann> LjL: why so many ubotu bots anyway?
<LjL> dwidmann: because the main one's b0rked
<dwidmann> LjL: yes, but still, why use different nicks for the backups?
<Jucato> because they are different accounts
<LjL> dwidmann: because i don't have the password for the other, for starters :)
<dwidmann> LjL: ah, that would do it
<LjL> dwidmann: also because we're planning on a better and automated backup system, but haven't quite managed to have it working yet, so we patch in backup bots as the need arises
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i would like to log into a computer remotely.  is there a way to set up a beacon?
<dwidmann> BunnyRevolution: I'd use ssh, you'd need openssh-server installed on the computer you want to log into to do it though
<BunnyRevolution> how would i know it's current ip address?
<dwidmann> BunnyRevolution: can probably use its hostname
<dwidmann> BunnyRevolution: unless its across the internet, in which case you would need to know its real ip address, which wouldn't necessarily be constant (most are dyanamic unless you pay more $)
<BunnyRevolution> yes.  that is the problem.  i have 3 machines at a local genalogy library.  with the upcoming release of hardy, i'd like to upgrade and manage them remotely.
<BunnyRevolution> what i wondered if they would say "here i am" to a server and i could connect either directly to them or via the server
<dwidmann> BunnyRevolution: you could probably work out a script ot something to ftp/sftp its current ip address to a server on the net containing its current web ip address, or maybe you could have it emailed to your or something like that.
<dwidmann> BunnyRevolution: you'd also need to set up the router to forward to the computer you want to access from across the net
<BunnyRevolution> i was hoping there was something like webex i could put on a server
<dwidmann> (I'm full of ideas, but I've never really tried it before)
<mefisto__> what about krdc? does that do what BunnyRevolution wants? (I've never tried it)
<dwidmann> mefisto__: hmm, might, but its definitely *slow* when running across the net
<adrock358> Ok.  I had a dual install (win/ubunt).  I was having problems getting on the net and decided it would be better to just do a fresh install.  So, I erased the partition that ubuntu was installed on (on my WD 320 gb HD).  At the same time, I decided to increase my Windows Partition size, so I did that using Gparted.  I repartitioned the unallocated space, that partly housed my past Ubuntu installation.  So, I erased the Ubuntu partition from my singular HD
<Matt1728> what's the command to install all of the java components?
<dwidmann> Matt1728: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ahmos> hi, i can't access an ext3 partition (can't write)
<vince_> Does anyone know how to enable Emerald | Beryl
<vince_> | Compix, on Kubuntu?
<adrock358> Anybody?
<Jucato> vince_: didn't I give you a link already?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: will that install them all? maybe sun-java6* would be better?
<vince_> Jucato: If you did I didn't see it sir
<ahmos> ha ha ha
<Jucato> !compiz | vince_
<ubot3> vince_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<vince_> jucato: Thank you
<ahmos> now can any body help me
<ahmos>  i can't access an ext3 partition (can't write)
<dwidmann> mefisto__: it should ..... jdk depends on at least most of it
<ahmos> there was a command i forgot it
<lovre> does anyone know of any public SMTP relay i could use to send mail?
<dwidmann> mefisto__: maybe it does depend on them all, or mayb e it's missing the plugin .... can't really tell because I run x86_64
<mefisto__> ahmos: is the partition set up in fstab?
<ahmos> yes
<crazy_bus> I set up a Avermedia DVB 771 using instructions at the linuxtvwiki.  The remote connected to it is detected by kde automatically.  But I'm having trouble setting up lirc to change what each button does.  Is there a ways to change them without setting up lirc or can anyone help me install it?
<mefisto__> ahmos: have you tried "sudo mount -a" ?
<ahmos> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/74a982b9-ae61-48ff-a5e7-1e31d2a3895b does not exist
<ahmos> i got that
<ahmos> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ahmos> there was a command like sudo chmod -r a+rw ,and by the way it is a fresh kubuntu and i am installing updates now
<mefisto__> ahmos: if you type "mount" on its own, it will show you what is mounted and where, and whether it's rw or ro (read-only). what does it say for the problem disk?
<ahmos> i got /dev/sdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ahmos> sorry this is the one /dev/sdb3 on /media/sdb3 type ext3 (rw)
<mefisto__> ahmos: can you write to it as root?
<sudobash> root should be able to write to pretty much anything that isnt rom (read only material)
<ahmos> yes
<sudobash> if it is ntfs then use ntfs-3g
<ahmos> no ext3
<ahmos> ntfs is working proberly
<sudobash> then root should be able to write
<ahmos> yes but it is hard to use root every time
<ahmos> and i had slved this issue before but i forgot how..
<mefisto__> ahmos: ok so it's just permissions. is the dir you are trying to write to owned by another user on this machine? otherwise you could probably set up fstab better, if you want free access to write to the partion
<mefisto__> ahmos: or leave fstab alone and chmod the files/directories you want to write to so you own them
<kludge_> hey hey =)
<ahmos> yes how to chmod plz
 * kludge_ just lurks (watches and learns)
<kludge_> So nice to see a channel of support for Kubuntu users. =)
<sudobash> have you seen the channel list?
<KLinux> kow do you install window decoration in kde 3.5?
<kludge_> nope, just thought i'd give Konversation a bash, i'm used to the dreaded mIRC on win32/64
 * kludge_ hides as he said the bad word :P
<kgoetz> :@ :p
<KLinux> there is no import button or anything
<kludge_> hehe!. I'm actually so impressed with KUbuntu 8.03 Hardy Heron, it's actually got a place on my WD74GB raptor =)
<crazy_bus> before I installed kdelirc my computer recognised some buttons on my infrared remote control.  Is there anyway to change what these buttons as irkick says it detects the device but doesn't do anything
<LadyNikon> anyone know the default location of the vim colors folder?
<kludge_> also, most impressively (or at least the reason i feel the latest KUbuntu 8.03 is better than any distro for a linux n00b to try, is it doesn't hate my graphics card OR sound card) \o/
<mefisto__> ahmos: sorry, I was busy. "sudo chmod +w filename" will make the file writeable
<kgoetz> LadyNikon: in /usr/share/vim/
<LadyNikon> kgoetz: when i put a theme there.. it doesnt work out
<LadyNikon> like dark is the default.
<kgoetz> LadyNikon: you should put custom stuff in your ~/.
<LadyNikon> when Ichange the background to a color in that folder.. it no worky
<LadyNikon> kgoetz: put it there too.. no worky
<LadyNikon> I had to create the .vim/colors folder
<KLinux> so there is no way to add window decorations to kde 3.5?
<kgoetz> LadyNikon: ask in #vim . its probably going to be much faster to ask there
<LadyNikon> bleh
<LadyNikon> another channel to join
<LadyNikon> heh
<kgoetz> KLinux: there probably is but no one here right now can tell you
<kgoetz> i'm in 40, you cant complain :P
<LadyNikon> KLinux: ask in the forums
<LadyNikon> kgoetz: how do you know I am not in 50?
<LadyNikon> and i can complain all i want :D
<kludge_> /whois FTW
<nonewmsgs> how do you use stirgi
 * LadyNikon heads over to #vim
<LadyNikon> kludge_: why does that win?
<KLinux> is there some other program we use to decorate or does everyone just use the ones that come with the distro?
 * kludge_ waves bye to LadyNikon =) good luck
<kgoetz> LadyNikon: i dont, but its usuallya safe bet ;)
<kludge_> i seem to be having a weird clash, and the nVidia drivers won't install... I'll plug away at it a while longer before i ask in here ;)
<dwidmann> nonewmsgs: do { bang_head_against_wall(); } (while conscious);
<KLinux> does emerald work independantly from compiz cuz i am using default vesa on ati and cant successfully change video drivers for 3d
<nonewmsgs> dwidmann: hehehe.
<kludge_> might disappear because i'm about to quit KNetworkManager
<kludge_> hmm. seems to work without it :| damned extraneous programs running on my linux distro!
<kgoetz> KLinux: you opted in ;)
<kludge_> well, i was going to try a sexy 64bit linux, but KUbuntu 8.03 sucked me in so badly i can do without using half of my RAM  </3
<kgoetz> 8.04 :)
<kgoetz> theres 64bit install cds for 8.04
<kludge_> ahh, 8.04 by bad, Hefty Heron
<kgoetz> hardy :p
<dwidmann> Hefty? kludge, **hardy** has feelings too!
<kludge_> :P gimme a break you guys... Whats with all the dodgy names :P
<kgoetz> hehe
<kludge_> is it just to make windows sound even more mundane than it is? :P
<Daisuke_Ido> 8.10 will be the point where i officially stop calling releases by their code name.
<Daisuke_Ido> "intrepid ibex"
<kgoetz> 'gutsy' was that release for me. here i will, in general use i dont anymore
<kludge_> well i must say 8.03/8.04 i'm running is the only linux distro that has installed FLAWLESSLY from start to finish!... That's enough for me to give it some more time
<KLinux> is 8.04 out? i havent used ubuntu in months
<kgoetz> anotehr 3 weeks~
<kludge_> Terratec Phase 28 Producer soundcard (Envy24 chipset) and GeForce 8800GT both recognised and installed perfectly... boots into X no problems at 1920x1200 resolution
<mefisto__> you can install window decorations, eg "sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira"
 * kludge_ whimpers submissively
<kludge_> yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee! it's finally let me install proper nVidia drivers!
<kludge_> Compiz here we come <3
<KLinux> mefisto__: thanks for the info is there any other way to do it in KDE in general (im actually using suse)
<mefisto__> KLinux: there is a kde gui program that does it, but I can't remember what it's called
<KLinux> is it "dekorator" by chance?
<KLinux> i have seen this on kde-look but dont know what it is
<mefisto__> KLinux: yes that's it. never used it though
<KLinux> ok
<KLinux> ill check it out thanks for the info
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know of a decent 3D CAD program?
<TeslaTony> KDE or GNOME
<kgoetz> does qcad do 3d?
<mefisto__> no
<mefisto__> but it's pretty good otherwise
<TeslaTony> I need to draw some machine parts and such, which needs 3D
<vLdSS> could someone point  me to a tutorial about installing a linux distro on a USB drive?
<joinmeindeath> hi
<dwidmann> Does anyone here know what would cause a grub error 16 (inconsistent filesystem structure) error?
<joinmeindeath> i'm trying to use xen with kvm but i don't have /dev/kvm with linux-image-2.6.24-12-xen kernel
<joinmeindeath> do you have any clue?
<Jnaut> hey, I'm new to Kubuntu, from Ubuntu, it seems about the same but there is a complication. I'm trying to install a program called "frostwire" but I can't figure out how. "./configure" doesn't seem to work, can anyone help?
<Jnaut> argh
<guga0101> hi...
<guga0101> can someone tell what you usually do when you want to install some app that has released its tar.gz recently but there is no repository package yet for that new version?
<Daisuke_Ido> enable backports :D
<guga0101> backports?
<guga0101> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> !backports | guga0101
<ubot3> guga0101: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<guga0101> great; lets see!
<guga0101> Daisuke_Ido: good to know that
<Jnaut> hey, I'm new to Kubuntu, from Ubuntu, it seems about the same but there is a complication. I'm trying to install a program called "frostwire" but I can't figure out how. "./configure" doesn't seem to work, can anyone help?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<guga0101> but.. they don't have the really latest version of nmap, for instance hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> !repos | Jnaut
<ubot3> Jnaut: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jnaut> thanks
<guga0101> the problem is.. how to install from sources (tar.gz) and also making it easy to uninstall the whole app?
<kgoetz> try checkinstall
<guga0101> sure! lets see
<Jnaut> i dont see any 'frostwire' in the reposotories
<Daisuke_Ido> !frostwire | Jnaut
<ubot3> Jnaut: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BunnyRevolution> i'd like to get some packages from hardy for gutsy
<guga0101> kgoetz: perfect!! that's what i needed! thank you
<kgoetz> np
<Jnaut> AAH! I've tried checkinstall, the .deb file, and "apt-get install" and i still cant get frostwire
<Jnaut> is anyone here who can help
<Rozza5> bbs
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, don't use frostwire, it's a waste of time and a cesspool of copyright infringement.
<Jnaut> i was thinking of something a little less "non-frostwire-ey"
<Jnaut> come on, theres got to be some1 who can help
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to get a similar response from a lot of people.
<joinmeindeath> hello everyone
<joinmeindeath> anyone there?
<cuznt> my volume disappeard
<Jnaut> tried right clicking panel "add applet".... "Volume"??
<cuznt> adds the wrong one
<Jnaut> well im not very experienced :( hope some1 else is here
<cuznt> no biggie
 * cuznt is just throwin it out
<pevey> msg NickServ set email gardner.steven@gimail.af.mil
<Jnaut> :P
<loli> k
<pevey> hi, this is my first time utilizing irc
<loli> hi allways
<Odd-rationale> pevey: use "/msg" not "msg"
<loli> hola
<loli> hay alguien
<loli> ??
<loli> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Odd-rationale> !es
<ubot3> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<loli> a
<pevey> thank you Odd-rationale
<namespace> Hi, I'm using KDE4 with Kubuntu 7.10 and my shutdown button in the menu, only links to Logout (which goes back to the logon screen) How can i make it shutdown??in the system settings, the shutdown thing is set to everybody and /sbin/halt is there, that looks good... any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> namespace: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<namespace> Odd-rationale: yup, just logged on there lol.... thanks :)
<asobi> what's a good replacement for SyncBack?
<Odd-rationale> asobi: What is SyncBack?
<asobi> backup software
<Odd-rationale> asobi: have you looked at keep?
<asobi> keep is horrible
<asobi> http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/sbse-features.html
<Odd-rationale> keep is a frontend to rdiff-backup
<asobi> i want something that will scan a folder, detect any changes since last backup, copy it to destination without any compression
<Odd-rationale> asobi: rdiff-backup will do that. so will rsync i beleive
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> works great
<asobi> if keep is just frontend why does it compress?
<Odd-rationale> asobi: you can set it to no compression
<asobi> i think i had unchecked compression
<asobi> ah well, will try again
<asobi> thanks
<asobi> ot!
<asobi> !ot
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080401/KDE
<rsc-232> whats the tv app program for kbuntu?
<rsc-232> sudo apt-get install tvtime dont work
<ForgeAus> Video4Linux??? I don't actually know
<dwidmann> KDM april fools day edition is hilarious!!
<Rozza5> [->>>>AmSg<<<<-] brb reboot...
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: how do you get it?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: update maybe?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: hmm.
 * dwidmann is using hardy
<Odd-rationale> I see.
<Odd-rationale> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a way to view archives in rss?
<ses59> if I want to use a proxy server to hide my ip address what you recommend
<Daisuke_Ido> google.
<kgoetz> ses59: on freenode? ask for a cloak. in do you mean in general?
<ses59> I want to use yahoo web mail without my ip addrss showing up
<JAM> I'm on the 8.04 beta and I just did an update which change the default wallpaper and KDM background to a weird picture of a unicorn
<ses59> in general
<Jucato> hahah! JAM try asking in #ubuntu+1 please
<Jucato> that's amusing though :)
<Daisuke_Ido> JAM, possible april fool's joke?
<Jucato> maybe
<ses59> i have someone trying to find my address so I want to hide it from now on
<JAM> could be
<JAM> wanna see? ;]
<Daisuke_Ido> now, when you say someone, do you mean the fbi?
<ses59> no sent email and do want it to come back to me
<Daisuke_Ido> you sent someone mail
<ses59> yes
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and don't want a reply?
<ses59> yes
<Jucato> hey ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> hehe here's me trying to do things the software wasn't designed for again :)
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: kinda offtopic and shady, but more offtopic, don't you think? :)
 * Daisuke_Ido scratches his head
<JAM> http://www.purplejam.co.uk/stuffs/snapshot3.png
<ForgeAus> (this time still working towards KDE for Interix)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i got a heart attack for that kde joke in the morning ;)
<ForgeAus> only gentoo-alt under Interix is pretty much bleeding-edge
<Jucato> ah yeah JAM. I bet that's a 0401 prank :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking i'm not going any further into this, and will just say that if you would like to operate your little spam ring, google your alternatives.
<JAM> ok :}
<ses59> no spam I only sent one email
<JAM> brb
<Jucato> emilsedgh: nice ain't it? :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: yeah it was so cool =)
<emilsedgh> is there any way to install gcc 4.3 under gutsy? any package/tutorial?
<emilsedgh> i heard runs and compiles everything MUCH faster
<Jucato> sorry no idea
<kblin> hi folks
<eddieftw> hi kblin
<kgoetz> helo
<kblin> is there a way to replace the bootspash in kubuntu?
<kgoetz> yes there is.
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubot3> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MilhousePunkRock> !moodin | kblin
<ubot3> kblin: moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, he said bootsplash...
<Jucato> yep :)
 * Jucato wonders if kblin's now confused :)
<kgoetz> that breezy reference could probably go
 * kgoetz wonders if anyone ever cleans ubotus brain out
<MilhousePunkRock> BTW, I can confirm the unicorn...
<Jucato> once in a while. if someone notices
<Jucato> except that's not ubotu :)
<kgoetz> i thought it was the same backend
<kblin> acutally both are useful
<MilhousePunkRock> I though it had something to do with cute fluffy bunny being the default plasma theme in kde4 though...
<Jucato> kgoetz: I don't have access to ubot3
<kgoetz> Jucato: strage.
<kgoetz> ubot3: seems to act quite differently to ubotu :/
<ubot3> kgoetz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kblin> I'm trying to roll out a couple of pcs our boss wants to run Linux on. Our users are scared of Linux, so the idea was to make kubuntu look like it was Vista and claim any slight differences in using the things are "vista's" fault
<Jucato> O.o
 * kgoetz lols
<kgoetz> those plans always make me do taht
<kblin> it works
<kgoetz> *that
<kblin> we tried that when XP came out
<kblin> it's just that back then, Linux wasn't quite there
<kgoetz> in your NSHO of course
<kgoetz> ;)
<kblin> well, I've got a list of "killer apps" that need to work
<Jucato> (of course Linux isn't quite ready to imitate Windows... but offtopic anyway)
<kblin> and photoshop started working in wine some months ago
 * kgoetz looks the other way and goes 'lalalala'
<kgoetz> afk. heading home
<Jucato> take care
<crazy_bus> the epg on two stations is a hour off in kaffeine. Is there anyway to manually add a hour to it so I know which program is currently playing?
<tyron> Hi im trying to remotedesktop to an xp machine and when i try to search it cant find it. when using ubuntu i just put in the ip and connect
<lingard> is it possible to mount a network folder to a local location?
<emilsedgh> lingard: KDE applications are netework transparent.but you could mount remote ssh directories as a part of your filesystem with somehting that i dont remember its name!
<emilsedgh> maybe it was fuse
<emilsedgh> !fuse
<ubot3> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<emilsedgh> !sshfs
<ubot3> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 148 kB
<lingard> would it be easier to set up a network folder on this machince (kubuntu)?
<nomopofomo> How can I extract all of one kind of file from a directory and all directories within it?
<lingard> my other is running vista but it won't let me access this machine from it without a login
<luca> ciao a tutti
<needhelp> are there any applications which can have a Web interface to upload files into the server?
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: No FTP access to the server? Konqueror handles ftp just as it was local...
<Jucato> Konqueror using sftp:/ ftp:/ ssh:/ or fish:/ ?
<emilsedgh> there are many web based file manager though
<emilsedgh> s/manager/managers/
<Jucato> well, if you by "web based"  you mean AJAX-y stuff, each site/app has their own
<emilsedgh> there are many FOSS web based stuff in php for that thing
<needhelp> yeah webbase.. what is the term to search on google?
<needhelp> MilhousePunkRock: i set up proftpd on the server..but others have to use ftp programs to come in.. some users don't have ftp program..need to have a webbase interface for them to come in
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: So that is something on the server side...
<emilsedgh> needhelp: web based file manager, php file manager, etc.
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: Maybe google knows that as "upload form" or something alike
<needhelp> thanks!!
<needhelp> web based file manager!
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: Tell them to get a proper OS that does not need a seperate ftp client ;)
<emilsedgh> yeah! MilhousePunkRock's solution is the best one
<emilsedgh> force them to use Kubuntu =)
<MilhousePunkRock> Who asked about that unicorn earlier? It's even in the changelog as "April Fool" ;)
<needhelp> MilhousePunkRock: yea but even with broswer as ftp client, resuming a big file is a problem~~ hope to find something that is webbase and can resume
<emilsedgh> needhelp: http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&type_of_search=soft&words=file+manager+php
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: Konqueror can resume
<needhelp> can firefox??
<Jucato> um.. I think the ability to resume is server-dependent
<MilhousePunkRock> needhelp: Can firefox upload at all?
<emilsedgh> it could
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: extensions
<emilsedgh> install fireftp extension
<MilhousePunkRock> And that's why I prefer Konqueror... It comes with all that beauty already...
<ForgeAus> konqi doesn't have the kinda extensions firefox has tho thats a little drawback
<ForgeAus> but then those extensions prolly would just slow it down
<emilsedgh> ForgeAus: it has...but noone writes them for konqueror
<emilsedgh> ForgeAus: it even has some extensions located in extragear/base i think
<ForgeAus> well I know it uses kio-slaves which are brilliant enough extensions :)
<Ralesk> hi all
<Ralesk> Has anyone here ever used/created custom keyboard layouts?
<MilhousePunkRock> !anyone | Ralesk
<ubot3> Ralesk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ralesk> eh, fine :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Ralesk: My direct answer would be: Most likely anyone has...
<Ralesk> the only way I could make it work is by modifying the symbols file for a language (in my case the 'hu' one)
<Ralesk> but it gets ruthlessly overwritten every time X gets updated
<MilhousePunkRock> Ralesk: Are you trying to have easy switching of keyboard layouts?
<Ralesk> no
<Ralesk> I'm trying to have a custom layout I made.
<emilsedgh> like Dvorak?
<emilsedgh> !dvorak
<ubot3> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<MilhousePunkRock> or NEO?
<Ralesk> dvorak isn't custom :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I have yet to meet someone that actually used dvorak...
<Ralesk> I made a layout that can be used with the hungarian accents but is based on the US QWERTY and thus can be used very well for programming -- which is quite not the case with the official hungarian layout
<emilsedgh> Ralesk: you should go to X support channels (if there is any)
<Ralesk> I just copy a section into the hu symbol file, and Ubuntu does some black magic and automatically updates the xml and plain keyboard databases (doesn't happen on freebsd and some other linux distros)
<emilsedgh> or look at example X map files
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Hi... Nice April Fool's joke... ;)
<Malique> Hello?
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: seems to have gone down well
<Malique> Good, it seems there are actual people here! LOL
<Malique> Anyone might be able to help me work out how to make my sound work? Possibly?
<emilsedgh> i got a heart attack! that wasnt nice! ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: I first thought it was related to me installing kde4 just this morning... Which comes with cute fluffy bunny as the default plasma theme, which makes a perfect couple... Pink fur and unicorns... ;)
<emilsedgh> but the 'sorry-rms' dept was so cool, kudos to Riddell
<MilhousePunkRock> emilsedgh: sorry-rms?
<emilsedgh> from the sorry-rms dept.
<Malique> Noone?
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: You need to ask a real question...
<Fyl0n> I tried 8.04 (KDE3)
<Fyl0n> But in Konsole the TAB for autocomplete does not work.. how can I enable the TAB autocomplete function?
<Malique> I thought I'd just ask first to see if anyone was willing to help me... but if you like I'll be specific
<MilhousePunkRock> emilsedgh: Enlighten me, please
<Malique> I'm trying to get sound working on a Medion MD96420, it's got 3 devices on it's sound card - two analog, one digital. The first analog is an ALC883, the second is ALC 268. I get sound through the headphones, not through speakers. KMix only says it reads the ALC268
<Malique> I try using alsamixer, and it spits out "ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER, "Headphone Playback Switch' ,0,0,0) appears twice or more
<Malique> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Malique> The controls in KMix (at least the main and the headphones) DO control the headphones, but still no sound through either the two main speakers or the built-in subwoofer
<Malique> I have tried a number of options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, to no avail
<Malique> All those lines I got from this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=realtek+alc268
<Malique> The module is loaded according to "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<Malique> The module loaded is snd_hda_intel
<MilhousePunkRock> emilsedgh: Ah, KDE's ISO Delegate Votes Yes to Office Open XML, that one... :D
<Malique> So my question is: How do I make my speakers work?
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: Did you try building your own alsa modules? That worked for me for a tricky audigy card, I have seen many howtos for Intel HDA to do that...
<Malique> That was my next thing to try, but I just wanted to check to see if there was anything else first. Does the method outlined in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 for recompiling alsa from source build the modules?
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: The comprehensive sound problem solution guide is a good ressource to start with... I am too lazy to read it all over again, but it does have a sectio on module assistant, doesn't it?
<Malique> Yup, ok thanks I'll try that.
<Malique> BTW, did anyone else get a unicorn wallpaper replace the default Kubuntu wallpaper in some of the latest Hardy updates?
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: Read the changelog and look at your calendar ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_8.04-17/changelog
<Malique> Whoops, why didn't I put those two together? LMAO
<eddieftw> heheeh hilarious
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: When do we get the original wallpaper back, by the way...
<eddieftw> is that the default hardy background now...? hilarious
 * Malique feels like a total git now haha
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: wallpaper shouldn't have changed
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Well, you didn't do it... But I thought you'd know about it: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_8.04-17/changelog
<Jucato> was it the wallpaper or the login background that changed?
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Actually both
<Jucato> ah
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: The Kubuntu default wallpaper got replaced by that lovely unicorn, so it applies to both
<cpk1> argh hardy isnt going to be LTS?
<Jucato> not Kubuntu Hardy
<eldaria> really? I thought it was only kde4 vertsion that was not going to be LTS
<Jucato> both won't
<Jucato> (old, very old, news :P)
<Malique> Since when?
<Malique> Coulda sword it was :(
<Malique> *sworn
<Jucato> since November or December 2007
<Malique> Ahh yeah, because of KDE4
<cpk1> you mean I have to *gasp* use gtk if I want LTS?
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> do you *really* need LTS?
<cpk1> i suppose it wont matter anyways since the only LTS machine I want to have is my router and server which is headless and no X anyways =P
<Malique> OK, BTW, I recompiled the ALSA modules, and the same issue is coming up with alsamixer: "ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER, "Headphone Playback Switch' ,0,0,0) appears twice or more"
<Malique> Still no sound :(
<Jucato> LTS actually has little to do with stability per se. it's just a "mark" and a promise from Canonical that they will provide commercial support for an extended period of time. so unless you're a Canonical customer, that means very little...
<cpk1> but it will continue to get security updates right Jucato? I wont need it to have the latest bleeding edge, but just basic updates without doing a full upgrade
<Jucato> for 18 months, yes
<Jucato> you can always disable the -updates repository and only allow for -security updates
<Malique> GAHH I hate this stupid sound :@
<cpk1> Jucato: but normal releases only get updated for the 6 months right?
<Jucato> cpk1: huh?
<cpk1> Jucato: how long does a non-lts release get updates if you dont add -backports?
<Malique> cpk1: no, normal releases get 18 months, LTS get 3 years
<Malique> (from what I understand)
<Jucato> cpk1: they get updates as they come. you're confusing getting updates and new releases
<Jucato> cpk1: if you mean "how long is a regular release supported?", 18 months, as I've mentioned
<cpk1> oh I see alright
<Jucato> (of course, by "supported", that means gettings security fixed and updates...)
<Malique> MilhousePunkRock (or anyone else who knows): I tried compiling ALSA from source, it compiled and installed (I think) but still no sound, and alsamixer still won't work. Any other things I can try?
<cpk1> whats your audio chip?
<kblin> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: I think the comprehensive sound problem solution guide tells you to open a new topic in this case... Did you follow the guide step-by-step?
<kblin> is there a way to start a predefined ssh session by clicking on an icon?
<Malique> cpk1: ALC268, or ALC883, there's two of them listed in aplay -l. MilhousePunkRock: Not so much step-by-step as in hacked-apart-and-done-periodically-over-the-last-12-hours LOL
<MilhousePunkRock> Malique: Start over again, remove and purge everything alsa related and stick to the guide
<Malique> OK, I'll try
<lingard> i've installed samba, is it supposed to be in my menu?
<Jucato> lingard: afaik, no
<kblin> lingard: no. samba is a server, not a GUI program
<lingard> how do i access a workgroup?
<kblin> I use konqueror for that
<lingard> or is there a network manager with a GUI?
<kblin> you can set up the workgroup settings from system settings, iirc
<kblin> lingard: and you can also set up samba from "system settings" if you want to share your files :)
<kblin> never tried that, though
<lingard> how do i do it from the system settings, i can't seem to find anything for it
<lingard> my other machine is on vista and it can find this one on the network folder but it's asking for a login and nothing seems to work
<cpk1> Malique: when you compiled alsa did you add any options with ./configure?
<Smutt> anyone know how i can change my userid in irc?
<emilsedgh> Smutt: you could change nick by typing /nick MyNewNick
<sveri> hi, i tried to get my usb wlan adapter (dlink dwl-g122) running with ndiswrapper (rt2500usb driver) and everytime i try to connect dmesg tells me: wlan0: authentication with AP <MAC Adress> timed out, the funny thing is, the first time i tried it it worked, but scince then it wont work anymore
<rattts> ok thanx
<icewaterman> sveri: ndiswrapper is a really bad hack
<Malique> cpk1: Nope, I didn't add anything
<sveri> icewaterman: what else should i use?
<icewaterman> sveri: you should be a driver for linux
<icewaterman> rt is that realtek?
<icewaterman> if so, good luck, get new hardware
<sveri> icewaterman: i should be a driver? i dont understand what you mean
<sveri> icewaterman: no, its not realtek
<icewaterman> sveri: there is some driver for linux.
<sveri> like i wrote, its a dlink :-)
<icewaterman> sveri: manufacturer doesnt matter
<icewaterman> rt2200.sf.net or so
<sveri> icewaterman: ah, i see
<icewaterman> sveri: you should find a driver is what i meant, or there should be a driver. look at the url i gave you+
<icewaterman> if it doesnt exist, try google with rt2200 and linux
<icewaterman> they might have a driver for your rt2500 as well
<sveri> icewaterman: ok, i'll try it
<icewaterman> if the chipset is realtek though, you can totally forget it
<Ace2016> but ndiswrapper does work quite well after you get it to work in the first place
<sveri> hm, like i said, i got it working once
<icewaterman> Ace2016: if it takes 10 hours to get it work, you are better of spending 20$ to get a supported one and the end is you get even better hardware
<icewaterman> +f
<lingard> if i add myself to the root groop will that mean i don't have to sudo anymore?
<lingard> *group
<icewaterman> lingard: yes, but a very bad idea
<cpk1> Malique: is it an intel chip?
<lingard> why's that?
<icewaterman> lingard: it is as if you
<icewaterman> were running all as root
<sveri> icewaterman: can you advice a usb wlan adapter which is known to work well under linux and with wpa support?
<stoffell> lingard, like driving at fast speed without your seat belt on ...
<stoffell> or parachute jumping without a parachute :p
<icewaterman> sveri: later yes, atm no, because i have no browser yet
<lingard> ok, i'll leave it :)
<icewaterman> sveri: check the url first, you might have one that works nicely already
<Malique> cpk1: Yup, it's using snd-hda-intel as it's module
<sveri> icewaterman: k, i'll report back later and see if i can do anything
<lingard> do i have to put myself in a certain group to be able to access files whilst on another machine on the network?
<icewaterman> lingard: if you want to not enter your password while running sudo, you can add NOPASSWD directive to sudoers (man sudoers). however from the security perspective that is almost the same as if you were running all as root
<cpk1> Malique: not sure if it makes a difference, but ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel something you can try doing if you recompile it again, but I have no idea if it changes anything or not
<icewaterman> lingard: samba or nfs?
<lingard> i installed samba
<lingard> but i have no idea where it went
<icewaterman> lingard: then the answer is no
<icewaterman> samba doesnt care much about permissions
<lingard> it asks me for login details when i try to access it
<icewaterman> about user/group permissions that is
<icewaterman> lingard: yes, and you need to enter them
<lingard> and my username and password are shown as invalid
<Malique> Actually, that does ring a bell, I think I did do that (after module-assistant wouldn't work for me). I just cut-n-pasted from the comprehensive sound thread
<icewaterman> lingard: you do not understand samba at all, read a samba howto first
<icewaterman> or find and pay someone 50$ an hour to explain it to you - i'd recommend you start reading, its been always cheaper for the last couple of millennia :)
<cpk1> there is swat too lingard
<Malique> OK, for something more pressing: I need to get this damn wireless running. It's one of those RaLink ones. I got the driver off the website for RT2860, but it won't compile :(
<cpk1> well why wont it compile?
<dibcit> Quit
<icewaterman> dibcit: /quit
<dibcit> exit
<dibcit> cls
<icewaterman> dibcit: add a / or no command will work
<Malique> I don't know, I don't know enough about compiling to really understand it. The compile process just seems full of errors. It exits wirh error 2
<icewaterman> Malique: best way to fix this: look at the website to find ou
<icewaterman> t
<Malique> What web site? The RaLink website? They only seem to have a small Linux section with just downloads for drivers and release docs
<icewaterman> they probably have some sort of faq etc. if you got the driver from the manufacturer, they will not maintain it and you'll need to hope for some project to have taken the maintenance over
<icewaterman> Malique: there is a project for the ralink drivers
<icewaterman> use google
<Malique> The RT2x00 project
<Malique> ?
<icewaterman> Malique: yes
<cpk1> ralink is actually pretty linux friendly
<icewaterman> get the driver there
<Malique> I'll try it out. Thanks
<cpk1> their latest supplicant version is from jan 08
<lingard> how do i run swat?
<icewaterman> cpk1: yes, they just dont maintain their drivers, but thats ok, since you can get it from some projects who took over the work
<icewaterman> lingard: RTFM
<lingard> i'm reading the samba one first
<icewaterman> lingard: this is my last answer to you, there are a lot of howtos for samba+swat and even ubuntu+samba+swat
<cpk1> Malique: did you read the readme after untarring the drivers from ralink?
<Malique> cpk1: Yer, I read the readme, no help. I've also found the RT2x00 project site, it reckons the driver is already in the 2.6.24 kernel, but it's buggy
<cpk1> you might just be missing a compile dependency Malique
<Malique> The problem seems to happen during the compile process when it gets to compiling rt_linux.so, the rest until that point are fine
<cpk1> Malique: what does it say when it gets to that?
<Malique> It starts hammering out a bunch of errors, all different sorts, then it exits error 2
<cpk1> either give me the first line or pastebin the whole thing, vaguaries help no one
<Malique> cpk1: I got it up on http://pastebin.com/md04b8d0
<Malique> The entire contents of my console after "sudo make"
<cpk1> you dont need to make as root
<Malique> cpk1: If I don't make as root, it fails much earlier. I'll add the output of that to a second post after my first on pastebin
<cpk1> Malique: did you make the 2 changes it says to in the readme?
<Malique> cpk1: Yes I did. In the first place, the only thing I needed to change was MODE = STA, since it had a slightly different line "RT28xx_MODE = STA" below it. TARGET was already set to LINUX and the source was set to /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build, which seemed to contain the kernel headers (I originally tried /usr/src/linux-headers... but that had even more errors and completely failed)
<Malique> In the second part, I didn't know what to do with GCC and LD, so I left them default, nor did I understand the CFLAGS part, but I did set HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y and I tried both HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y and n
<icewaterman> Malique: did you check whether there might already come a package with kubuntu?
<|Dreams|> when does hardy heron get released?
<icewaterman> |Dreams|: end of april probably
<|Dreams|> ok cheers
<Jucato> mid april. you can check with #ubuntu+1
<Malique> icewaterman: Not that I can tell, only source packages for the rt2x00 and lower
<Malique> Not the rt2860 driver
<icewaterman> Malique: doesnt that driver also cover for yours?
<jareth>  
<Malique> I don't know, it's hard to tell from the site. Plus from what the site says the driver itself is already built into the kernel but it doesn't work.
<cpk1> serialmonkey appears to only go up to rt73
<icewaterman> Malique: if the driver is built into the kernel, then it is no longer maintained on the project side but by the kernel developers (maybe same people) but consider whatever is on their site legacy)
<Malique> So that means I'm screwed for the rt2x00 driver. So that brings me back to the official rt2860 driver then
<Malique> Which I can't compile
<Haskear> I just updated Ubuntu and theres a gay looking unicorn wallpaper at logon :o whats the deal?
<icewaterman> Malique: try the version from the kernel
<icewaterman> Malique: the rest doesnt compile because it is outdated and kernel api has changed since it was released
<cpk1> Malique: just read an intersting post that says it will compile on 2.6.23.XX kernel but not 2.6.24.XX kernel
 * icewaterman didnt know unicorns could be gay. i thought there was only one left...
<Malique> cpk1: Yer, I just found that one myself :@
<Haskear> icewaterman probably why its so happy :p
<icewaterman> cpk1: gutsy uses 22 so there should be no problem
<Malique> I'm not using Gutsy, I'm using Hardy
<tomahasamoot> Is is safe to install kde4 from adept manager in kubuntu 8.04, or will that mess up kde3?
<icewaterman> Malique: try ubuntu+1 then
<icewaterman> btw. that is what happens if you use beta software :)
<kgoetz> or install on april fools day
<Malique> LOL, I've learned not to trust the Kubuntu upgrade process, so when I got this new laptop I put Hardy on straight away so I dodn't have to go through it again LOL
<cpk1> Malique: put /home on a seperate partition makes upgrading a lot less scary
<ActionParsnip> Malique: never had an issue personally
<icewaterman> cpk1: also a safe bet is not to use ubuntu kernel :)
<jareth> whats wrong w/ the ubuntu kernel and upgrading? lol
<cpk1> theres no problem with the ubuntu kernel... unless you actually are using something that you need to worry about kernel size
<icewaterman> jareth: dunno, never had a problem with vanilla kernel though - i compile kernel myself because i boot from usb and it has to be small
<icewaterman> with a small initramfs
<Malique> cpk1: I've got /home on a separate partition. I'm assuming though you're talking about wiping the old version and fresh installing? I'm talking about using the upgrade program, it usually has craploads of errors through it
<icewaterman> Malique: i recently upgraded to hardy and ran into no problems related to the installer
<cpk1> Malique: yup I know, thats why you keep /home on its own partition so you can wipe / if you have to
<jareth> i see a few others are on hardy
<ActionParsnip> i installed Hardy on a virtualbox and it was ok
<icewaterman> all problems were related to software i upgraded to - but that happens when beta software is involved
<jareth> have any of you had any problems w/ messaging pidgin users w/ kopete?
<ActionParsnip> im at work at the moment and cant be bothered wheni get in to play with my system
<icewaterman> jareth: i dont use kopete
<ActionParsnip> jareth: none that i know of. What you experiencing?
<icewaterman> ironically i compile it at the moment
<ActionParsnip> I use pidgin but not kopete
<jareth> it says encoding differs between users
<jareth> or (myself) has a buggy client
<jareth> when i sent them a im
 * icewaterman uses bitlbee
<jareth> i could receive thers fine
<ActionParsnip> jareth: did you install from repos?
<jareth> theres*
<jareth> i used hardy heron, it came w/ it
<cpk1> hardy is still beta
<jareth> but would your guess be that it is me?
<jareth> or the pidgin user?
<jareth> both of us have no problems w/ people that use regular aim and windows
<icewaterman> jareth: time for a bugreport
<jareth> also, i have a ubuntu 7.10 rig next to me that was able to use pidgin to communicate fine
<jareth> lol
<jareth> i guess so ;)
<jareth> go to the ubuntu bug tracker? ive never reported one before lol
<ActionParsnip> jareth: can you get us the exact error
<jareth> yes h/o a sec
<jareth> the pidgin user
<jareth> gets this error when i send a message
<jareth> there was a error receiving this message. Either you and <USER> have different encodings selected, or <user> has a buggy client.
<jareth> where user would be me
<Malique> OK, I can't compile the rt2x00-source because it's included in the kernel, and make won't let me compile it "needlessly"
<jareth> anyone on kubuntu have any friends using pidgin they wanna message? :D lol
<jareth> afk for a few
<kgoetz> martalli: if its in the kernel, why are you rebuilding it?
<Malique> Because it doesn't currently work, and there's no way for me to compile the RT2860 driver without downgrading the kernel which I wouldn't know how to do in the first place
<ActionParsnip> jareth: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/5092
<ActionParsnip> jareth: are you fully updated?
<jareth> no not yet, ive got like 100 but i checked if kopete was one and it wasnt
<jareth> i just downloaded kubuntu yesterday, i was gonna dl the updates in a few mins when i left :)
<kgoetz> Malique: what does "doesnt work" mean?
<jareth> you think its the pidgin user then?
<jareth> wait
<jareth> is there any way to change encoding types fo raim even??? lol
<jareth> for*
<Malique> kgoetz: It means my wireless card (a RaLink "Unknown device 0781" with subsystem "Unknown device 2790") doesn't work in my Medion MD96420
<kgoetz> what is a medion?
<Malique> From what I could find on Google, the RT2860 drivers should work, but they won't compile on the 24 kernel, and rt2x00 is buggy in the kernel and doesn't work
<Malique> My next hope is to try and find out what my card translates to in Windows, find the drivers there, and PRAY TO CHRIST it works in ndiswrapper
<jareth> i know that DHCP didnt work w/ my wireless card
<jareth> so i just forced a IP / DNS etc in there
<Malique> kgoetz: Medion is a German brand of computers sold pretty much exclusively in Aldi stores
<jareth> o wait the whole driver is bad for you : /
<Malique> jareth: Yup, the driver is rooted in the worst possible way it seems
<Malique> The card is detected with lspci, but beyond that it may as well be a carrot squeezed into a USB slot
<cpk1> Malique: try ndiswrapper then and hopefully that will work
<Malique> Fun. The Linux drivers for my wireless card are less than half a MB, but the Windows drivers are 32.5MB
<Malique> cpk1: Yup that's what I'm gonna try now
<jareth> well, im out :) see you later ^^
<nick__> hey i need help
<nick__> plzzz...
<kgoetz> !ask | nick__
<ubot3> nick__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> nick__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nick__> i got a error when i surf on the internet
<kgoetz> Jucato: could ubot3 be muted please?
<nick__> pluginviewer error
<nick__> kgoetz:  can you help me plz
<kgoetz> nick__: no, you havent given us enough information
<nick__> umm ok when i surf on the ether a eroor pop and said i have nspluginviewer error
<nick__> ethernet *
<kgoetz> surf with what?
<nick__> konkeror and firefox
<pushax> did anyone get the unicorn patch?
<Malique> pushax: Yup, I fell for it LOL
<pushax> hhehe
<eddieftw> i did, i thought it was awesome
<pushax> I thoguht someone hacked my computer till I patched my laptop
<eddieftw> i wish i could keep it :(
<Jucato> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubot3> Failed.
<kgoetz> cheers
<Malique> Great. Now the Windows drivers I've got are in an executable setup file :@ and it won't run in wine
<trading22> b
<ere4si> don't you need the .inf file for wine?
<Malique> I need to get the inf file out of that executable setup file in the first place so I can use it with ndiswrapper
<Malique> But it's not an extractable exe, it's just a setup exe :@
<nosrednaekim> Malique: use cabextract
<nosrednaekim> oh.. and vista drivers don't yet ork
<ere4si> w
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ere4si> hehe
<Malique> Vista driver's don't work in ndiswrapper? That's OK, I can use the XP ones instead, assuming they work
<Dr_willis> wine whatever.exe :)
<Dr_willis> (done that befor!)
<Malique> and cabextract didn't work on it :( it's not a valid cabinet
<nosrednaekim> Malique: well, what card is it?
<Malique> It's a RaLink RT2790 (I'm assuming that number from "Unknown device 2790")
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Its really annoying when burning a lot of dvd's in k3b, (several copies of same data) that the autoplay thing pops up everytime i insert the next disk...
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_willis: Why not just disable it?
<jetsaredi1> can someone explain why my background suddenly turned into a unicorn picture when I applied the latest updates?
<Dr_willis> MilhousePunkRock,  i LIKE the feature for the FIRST blank dvd.. so it launches k3b.. but k3b should disable it while i am making copies
<Dr_willis> Because its april first.
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: agreed
 * jetsaredim rolls eyes
 * nosrednaekim is having the time of his life
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_willis: Hint: Add the media applet to kicker, from there you can launch k3b too...
<Dr_willis> MilhousePunkRock,  rigth.. but i dont need yet another icon. :)
 * Dr_willis just disables ALL autostarting bs. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_willis: That will only appear when a disc is inserted though
<Dr_willis> want some real fun...  VNC into a box with the vncsession running kde.. every time someone at the real machine pops in a cd. you get that dialog.
<Dr_willis> if you have 10 people all vnc'd in running kde.. all 10 of them get it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Malique> OK, just so I know, if I'm running 64bit Kubuntu, and I use a 32bit driver on ndiswrapper, will it work?
<nosrednaekim> Malique: no
<Malique> Damn
<Malique> How the hell am I gonna get this driver out? :'( this computer is beginning to shit me
<libit> hello, I've just noticed that /tmp on some centos5.1 install is not world-writable. Is this a new default ?
<ere4si> ?centos
<libit> sorry, wrong channel :-)
<ere4si> Malique: the .inf file points to the .exe - it "should' be separate
<Dr_willis> Hmnm.. I just noticed that in kde. if the icon/folder/file names are so long the icon names wrap around.. it WILL be smart enough to consider a _ to be a start of a new word and wrap the whole word to the next line
<ubuntu_> hey guy
<jpatrick> jetsaredim: yes, it is the artwork for Hardy
<Malique> It's not in this case. The RaLink setup exe is self contained and not a container :( I DID manage to get a hold of the driver but I can't tell if it's 64 or 32 bit or not
<Malique> Does wine run as if it's 32 or 64bit?
<nosrednaekim> I think it also works in 64 bitbut i'm not positive
<Malique> ndiswrapper does seem to be able to tell the driver is installed and the card is present
<Malique> but it still isn't showing up as a working card in iwlist or anything else
<ubuntu_> i was trying to install something for my mouse but he said to uninstall xmodmouse something like that and i not abble to enter in startx because he said /ect/x11/x not executable
<katad0t1s> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubuntu_> someone can help me plz
<Malique> :'( This stupid wireless card won't work no matter what I throw at it! So much for RaLink having such good Linux support
<nosrednaekim> Malique: try using 32 bit kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Dr_willis> Malique,  ive herd of a lot of people disssapointed with them
<Malique> Have I got much more chance of getting it working in there? And my sound which is now completely borked after compiling alsa from source?
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim:  thanks
<nosrednaekim> Malique: sure...there are far better windows drivers for 32 bit
<Malique> *sigh* OK then, guess I gotta download the 32bit iso, and pray to God it'll fix my issues. Thanks for all your help guys
<Dr_willis> Malique,  Try a beta cd of the next release? it may have support for your sound card.
<ActionParsnip> Malique: what sound card you got??
<ActionParsnip> hydrogen: are you in a school of some kind?
<Malique> Dr_willis: I was already using Hardy Beta. ActionParsnip: It's a HD Intel chip, ALC883 or ALC263, not sure which (there's those two plus a digital one in aplay -l)
<ActionParsnip> Malique: does lspci show which?
<ActionParsnip> Malique: you seen this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Malique> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure it shows them all as being one card. aplay does as well, those three are considered to be subdevices of one card
<Malique> ActionParsnip: Yer I saw that one briefly, but didn't try it. Meh, I'll wait until I get the 32bit Kubuntu and install that, if I still have sound troubles then I'll try it then.
<Malique> Not much I can do now until I get the 32bit iso downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Malique: looks pretty comprehensive. I'd give it a whirl
<rysiek|pl> guys, can hostname contain non-ASCII chars (i.e. Polish diacritics)?
<Malique> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I think I will, I'll try it out first if the sound doesn't work out of the box with the 32bit version (which, knowing my luck, I highly suspect it will still suck)
<ForsakenSoul> Hi I know that this isn't the right channel to ask for this but has anyone here used virtual box and had a problem with starting it
<ForsakenSoul> in vbox the guys could actually help me
<troofy> if i dont have dns control, hurdles will i face in my .com?
<ForsakenSoul> when I was using ubuntu I had no problem with vbox but in kubuntu it just won't start the VM giving a status of aborted
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<llutz>  !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<denis__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> Quiet
<clau30_> shh
<adude> can you install kubuntu on a mac
<nosrednaekim> yes
<adude> thanks
<o_0_> hi everyone.. :)
<adude> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey o_0_
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> 0_o
<o_0_> :) i got into some trouble with Kubuntu connecting to the internet.. and i am new to linux.. could you guys help..? i would be grateful..
<nosrednaekim> we can try... state the exact problem :)
<o_0_> okie
<o_0_> great
<o_0_> i connect to the net through cable modem..
<o_0_> i started using Kubuntu Gutsy since October last year and was using Ubuntu Feisty a couple of months before that. net was working fine with both of the systems...
<o_0_> until a few days back when it suddenly stopped working.. It shows me connected. but there is no data transfer.. even a domain name is not resolved if i request a web page..
<nosrednaekim> o_0_: how about pinging?
<genii> Likely dns, yes
<nosrednaekim> yep
<o_0_> just before this happened, Kubuntu hung up one day... i thought this might have left something corrupt..
<o_0_> nosrednaekim: i can't ping any machines on the LAN except the one IP that my ISP gave me to log in to my account.. now that is REALLY strange..!
<genii> google.com is IP 64.233.187.99, try to ping it
<o_0_> well then, i just decided to run pppoeconf once again..
<nyko> how do i install domino ?
<o_0_> genii: k..
<nyko> do he have a apt-get ?
<o_0_> it went through smoothly.. same settings again.. but it din't work...
<o_0_> well i have Ubuntu feisty installed on the same machine on a different hard disk.. i booted from that one.. i had the same problem there.. :(
<luis__> hello guys
<luis__> good morning
<o_0_> however, windows with which this Ubuntu Feisty dual bpots is connecting to the net without probs.. and that's where i am connected logged in right now :(
<luis__> i wantn to ask if anyone knows how can i get to use limewire pro faster
<clau30_> o_0_: so does pinging work or not?
<clau30_> o_0_: could you post the output of ifconfig?
<clau30_> !pastebin | o_0_
<ubotu> o_0_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<luis__> the things is that i already install it but i am trying to conect it so i can download some music, but is still trying to conect thta means minutos ago and still cannot conect how do i fix this anyone knows??? please
<o_0_> clau30_: it didn't work i guess.. what i am sure of though, is that when i put, say google.com in the browser, its not able to resolve the domain name, it just gives up after trying for a while..
<clau30_> o_0_:
<o_0_> i've posted the output of ifconfig here > http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092785.0
<luis__> so no one knows how to fix this???
<clau30_> o_0_: maybe try sudo dhclient eth0? sorry, don't have experience with ppps either
<o_0_> clau30_: i am really foxed.. what could have happened overnight :( my ISP does not provide any tech support on Linux :( so i am on my own.. well, of course i do have u guys to help :D
<genii> putting google.com in the browser window is not the same as trying to ping the IP address.
<o_0_> clau30_: hmmm.. what kind of connection do you use?
<clau30_> lan
<o_0_> could you just help me with finding a loose end.. i just can't make out anything of it.. windows is connecting to the same connection flawlessly!
<clau30_> o_0_: from the university campus :)
<clau30_> o_0_: I see you have an IP. you say ping doesn't work?
<eagles0513875> join /#java
<eagles0513875> is there a java channel on freenode
<o_0_> k.. I am LAN too.. sorry i dont understand much abt the difference between LAN / DSL cable and all.. all i know is I am on LAN, and i have to dial to connect..
<clau30_> eagles0513875: /join #java
<eagles0513875> it says attempting to join and thats it
<clau30_> eagles0513875: no problem for me to join..
<o_0_> genii: ok.. sorry i missed ur message.. would it be different if i do "ping google.com"?
<eagles0513875> hummmmmmmmmmmmmm
<clau30_> o_0_: yes, try ping 64.233.187.99 instead
<eagles0513875> figured it out i have to be identified to join
<o_0_> genii: this IRC client on windoze really sux :( i am so missing Konversation
<o_0_> clau30_: well i can only ping my own machine.. not sure about the LAN.. but it doesn't work with urls like say, google.com
<suppenkasper__> hello, i have some problems while compilinig a programm, sry, for my bad english, here are the failures from the terminal http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/892102
<clau30_> o_0_: try tracepath 64.233.187.99
<clau30_> suppenkasper__: seems like you're missing some headers. have you tried ./configure before make?
<clau30_> suppenkasper__:
<clau30_> suppenkasper__: also try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<suppenkasper__> clau30_: i installed the build-essentials already
<clau30_> suppenkasper__:
<clau30_> suppenkasper__: seems to me you're missing the linux header files
<o_0_> clau30_: genii: could it be possible that my ISP's DNS servers have changed and it doesn't automatically update in (k)ubuntu?
<clau30_> o_0_: have you tried the command above? what is the result?
<genii> o_0_: The dea here would be that if you can successfully: ping 64.233.187.99       then the issue is with your dns
<o_0_> clau30_: oops! not yet.. wil have to reboot to try it.. i only have this one machine..
<clau30_> o_0_: ah ok..
<suppenkasper__> clau30_: the are already installed, too i checked it two minutes before ( sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic)
<clau30_> suppenkasper__: I suppose you have read http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/install.html ;)
<suppenkasper__> clau30_: i am using hardy, could this be the problem?
<o_0_> genii: ok.. that would let me find out whether its a dns issue, right? how else can i go about trying to find whats wrong?
<o_0_> genii: what could have gone wrong if i am not even able to ping IPs on our LAN itself?
<clau30_> o_0_: if you know the dns IP you could enter them in linux in /etc/resolv.conf
<o_0_> clau30_: ok..
<clau30_> o_0_: do you happen to know german?
<o_0_> clau30_: no :) only know Hindi and English..
<clau30_> ok :)
<genii> work needs me, away from computer a bit
<o_0_> clau30_: actually according to ifconfig, the machine gets connected to the net.. i guess it does when we can get the ppp0 entry in ifconfig's output, right?
<MF-Debian> well i have to say, kde4 is rad
<denis__> hello, I treid to install the ov51-jpeg driver for my hercules webcam
<denis__> tried
<denis__> I compiled it but I also have to build a kernel modul which didn't work
<clau30_> o_0_: yes, you get an IP..
<denis__> who?
<denis__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<clau30_> o_0_: seems like it's a dns problem, that's why I would try to find the dns server(s) in windows and add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<nyko> how to install dekorator and domino
<denis__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61805/
<emilsedgh> nyko: using adept?
<nyko> yes
<nyko> nothing
<emilsedgh> install kde-style-domino
<emilsedgh> and search for dekorator =)
<o_0_> clau30_: hmmm.. :) exactly as i guessed.. only that i dont know where they are shown under windoes :(
<clau30_> o_0_: have no idea either.. google it
<o_0_> clau30_: okie
<nyko> emilsedgh:  how to install domino lol
<emilsedgh> nyko: go to adept and find search domino, the name should bt kde-style-domino....just install it
<nyko> ok
 * lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<nyko> emilsedgh:  no domino in adept
<o_0_> clau30_: well the dns servers are shown in the output of "ipconfig /all" at the DOS prompt in windows
<nyko> emilsedgh: nvm i install il ./configure make make install but thanks
<emilsedgh> nyko: sudo apt-get install kde-style-domino ?
<clau30_> o_0_: cool. no go to linux and write them to /etc/resolv.conf and see what happens
<clau30_> o_0_: should look something like nameserver 111.111.111.111
<clau30_> o_0_: then maybe restart the interface (restart the internet connection)
<o_0_> clau30_: ok..great.. will just do that..  what do u suggest as a second step for troubleshooting this issue?
<o_0_> yeah.. u mean sudo poff -a; #and then
<clau30_> o_0_: well if it's not the dns servers, then that would suck :)
<o_0_> pon dsl-provider again
<o_0_> ;(
<clau30_> yea, I guess (like I said, I've never used ppp)
<clau30_> o_0_: wait a minute, iptables could cause trouble also
<o_0_> lol. i'll have to login to doze again for IRC then.. :D
<nyko> emilsedgh:  no imposible to find this process
<clau30_> o_0_: I sometimes can't get connected when I freshly boot, but after I reset iptables, it works again
<emilsedgh> nyko: dunno then :(
<o_0_> clau30_: ok.. i recently heard that my ISP might have changed their LAN speed limit or whatever it is..(from 10 Mbps to something else); could that cause this kinna problem?
<o_0_> clau30_: ok.. how do u reset iptables?
<clau30_> o_0_: actually shouldn't be
<o_0_> clau30_: but hey.. this is the first time in last 8 months that i got this kind of problem, and i'v been using Ubuntu / Kubuntu all these months to connect to the internet
<clau30_> o_0_: strange, I know..
<clau30_> o_0_: I use kmyfirewall to reset iptables :)
<clau30_> o_0_: sudo iptables --flush
<clau30_> o_0_: Warning though! it could unsecure your computer
<clau30_> iptables is a kind of firewall
<o_0_> clau30_: ok.. but my guess was that since i have never touched iptables so far at home, i will not need to touch them either :P
<clau30_> o_0_: maybe true :)
<o_0_> clau30_: unless, of course, i want some firewall security..
<o_0_> clau30_: where are you from? if u dont mind :)
<clau30_> o_0_: I live in germany
<o_0_> clau30_: k.. great. i live in India
<o_0_> clau30_: u studying?
<clau30_> o_0_: computer science
<o_0_> clau30_: k.. great.. hey.. i got into this little trble just now.. :) i got dc for a few seconds.. so this client automatically added "_" to my nasty nick :P
<o_0_> coz my nick was still there as a ghost, i guess..
<clau30_> ok...
<emilsedgh> o_0_: so ghost it...
<o_0_> clau30_: now its gone, timed out.. but how do i change my nick back to the original one?
<o_0_> i dont know the commands :)
<clau30_> o_0_: type /nick whatever
<nyko> emilsedgh:  do you knwo how to install kde theme ?
<emilsedgh>  /msg nickserv ghost yourpassword, kicks the ghost out
<o_0_> k.. i thought it was something as simple as that.. lol
<emilsedgh> nyko: by installing it from package manager!
<o_0_> emilsedgh: cool ! thanks for that.. :)
<nyko> emilsedgh:  package manager like .deb ?
<emilsedgh> nyko: adept is your package manager
<nyko> emilsedgh: lolll not all theme is in package menager
<Itaku> how do i play a dvd on kubuntu?
<rico> Hey :)
<nyko> emilsedgh: i got a theme.kth
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nosrednaekim> hi rico
<rico> I'm trying to install KDE 4 onto my Kubuntu, but I'm chasing my own tail atm :(
<emilsedgh> nyko: run kcontrol from run command dialog, then go to appearance->Themes
<nyko> emilsedgh: yes is what i looking for thanks
<o_0> clau30_: is it possible to install Linux on MacBook Pro?
<rico> I tryed to edit the sources.list file as the site says but it wont allow me to save it, I dont have access, and I dont know how to login as root :S
<vbgunz> anybody have a clue how to undo an rm command on several files?
<clau30_> o_0: yes, think so
<clau30_> vbgunz: lol
<o_0> clau30_: hmm.. i did google it but couldn't find one straightforward way to do so..
<clau30_> vbgunz: there is an experimental undelete program, but I just hope you haven't deleted anything important
<rico> anyone know how to get KDE 4 to work?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SlimeyPete> ^^ those packages should work
<clau30_> o_0: don't know..
<vbgunz> clau30_: not too important at all, just some notes I was working on
<vbgunz> clau30_: what experimental program are you talking about?
<rico> i tryed to add the command to my source file and it wont let me save the source.list :(
<clau30_> vbgunz: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<nosrednaekim> rico: run kate with kdesudo
<SlimeyPete> rico: did you use sudo/kdesudo ?
<rico> no
<SlimeyPete> "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rico> is that a command u put into terminal?
<SlimeyPete> yes, or the run dialogue (press alt-f2)
<vbgunz> clau30_: thanks, I hope this sheds some light :)
<clau30_> vbgunz: it does, kind of
<SlimeyPete> rico: sudo/kdesudo runs a program with root (administrator) priveliges
<clau30_> vbgunz: it's a good read :)
<dennister> hey channel...anyone need some newbie-type help?
<clau30_> dennister: yea yea! :)
<dennister> lol...i thought i'd offer b4 i moved on to my issues :-)
<dennister> clau30_: what's ur issue?
<clau30_> dennister: none, sorry :P
<rico> finally it allowed me to save the source.list, thanks, so now I just go to adapt manager to install KDE 4?
<dennister> lol @ clau30_  can u help me with apache then?
<SlimeyPete> rico: when in adept manager, tell it to update its package list
<clau30_> dennister: hmm, I won't be around very long
<dennister> ok, np
<clau30_> 5-10 mins
<SlimeyPete> rico: i.e. click "fetch updates"
<SlimeyPete> then you can search for the kde4 packages and install them
<SlimeyPete> rico: by the way there is a channel called #kubuntu-kde4 which is dedicated to kde4 support
<dennister> question for all: how do i get a list of all the standard ports most programs use? I want to change some of them
<rico> ah k, thanks
<ShawnRisk> kubuntu is cool
<Itaku> i get this
<Itaku> -su: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: No such file or directory
<rico> that it is
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  is there a problem with latest cups and novell's iPrint client?
<arkygeek> it is locking up my browser in both linux and osx
<ShawnRisk> can I help in development
<SlimeyPete> dennister: there isn't such a list, as far as I know (it'd have to be enormous). Best thing to do is just google for the program name and the word "port", or ask a specific question here.
<o_0> arkygeek: excuse me for interruption, but are you using osx and linux on the same machine?
<dennister> well i found such a list over a year ago, but have lost it since during upgrades...also, my apache webserver won't start...although it was working fine last night
<Itaku> -su: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: No such file or directory
<Itaku> r
<Itaku> i get that error
<SlimeyPete> dennister: apache uses ports 80 and 443 by default
<dennister> yes, and i'm using 443 for security...but today I've been told that 443 is already being used...but i don't know by what
<SlimeyPete> dennister: netstat -p
<SlimeyPete> that'll show you which programs are using which ports
<SlimeyPete> dennister: you might need to use sudo too to see all programs
<maxagaz>  I have no borders to my windows
<maxagaz> it's my first time to use kde on gutsy
<maxagaz> I always use gnome
<SlimeyPete> maxagaz: do you use compiz?
<SlimeyPete> I found that compiz and kwin conflicted on my system
<genii> SlimeyPete: There is such a list, incidentally. http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<Itaku> how do i play dvd's when i cant use that one file thing
<Itaku> -su: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: No such file or directory
<dennister> SlimeyPete: thx...been using netstat -an too much...
<nyko> how to play a url in amarok ?
<maxagaz> SlimeyPete: should be compiz-fusion I guess
<dennister> genii: my hero :)
<clau30_> bye
<SlimeyPete> genii: cheers
<arkygeek> o_0: yes.  24" imac triple booting with rEFIt :D
<genii> dennister: I have these sorts of pages bookmarked for just such an occasion
<dennister> genii: yes, i wanted to kick myself when i found i'd lost this list
<arkygeek> o_0: its usually great, but this iprint thing is getting out of hand.  leopard != iprint && hardy herron != iPrint  :'(
<ShawnRisk> how do I update from 7.10?
<o_0> arkygeek: hey cool.. i was recently plannin on buyin a macbook.. but was really foxed over this issue.. i will get it only if it can handle any linux distro
<Pici> ShawnRisk: 8.04 is not yet released.
<o_0> arkygeek: oh..
<arkygeek> everything works beautifully
<o_0> arkygeek: how did you do it..?
<ShawnRisk> oh
<o_0> arkygeek: i just hope its not much of a PITA
<o_0> :P
<ShawnRisk> how do I help out with Kubuntu development?
<arkygeek> o_0: there are lots of howto's    but its easy.  toughest thing was the triple boot configuration probably
<o_0> arkygeek: i would only need leopard with any linux distro.. is that a bit simpler? :)
<arkygeek> much
<o_0> arkygeek: cool!
<arkygeek> also, ||'s works good
<arkygeek> full screen with Spaces and you can confuse the hell out of people
<arkygeek> :P:P
<o_0> arkygeek: great.. did you need to compile the kernel with some changes? thats the part i am afraid of ;(
<o_0> arkygeek: lol
<jast-mxm> is it wise to disable my swap partition while in my live system? i want to disable it, move to a new partition then turn it back on
<Sevis_> Hello, does anyone know a DVD player that handles built-in menus?
<dennister> genii: why would everything be working fine (listening on the right ports) one day and then have problems the next?
 * o_0 wonders if computers have started to develop the way human female did.. :P
<sistema> what so me?
<jast-mxm> anyone have an answers about the swap question?
<sistema> esto es un chat?
<rickest> update-rc.d doesn't have a 'show' option, anyone know how to do that (list services and their settings?)
<sistema> Spanich?
<yakuzi> !espagnol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espagnol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jast-mxm> sistema: #kubuntu-es
<genii> dennister: IP change possibly, then the server is on the right ports but the router is forwarding to an IP it doesn't have. Also maybe a reboot will load the port values for things like sshd from its config file, which unless altered for the new one will default to it's usual values.
<genii> Apologies for lag, work is requiring me on and off here
<dennister> genii: ok, first part of what u said was totally accurate, as i had that problem last night when I plopped my fileserver into a newer, faster box --the fix i used was to make sure the newer box had the same IP as the old one, and everything worked fine again...
<dennister> the prob today i am having trouble figuring out...i haven't changed the ssh port at all, and the webserver is trying to use the standard 443 port, but terminal tells me that port is already beign used by something else :(
<vbgunz> how do I completely change the meaning of "rm" system wide? is this possible? change it to mv to trash or something?
<ShawnRisk> there   must be a way to see all ports like nbstat or something
<sistema> alguien habla español????
<llutz> dennister: netstat -tulpen
<ShawnRisk> vbgunz:  why?
<metbsd_> yah you can't. it's for security
<genii> dennister: If some configs used eth0 specifically, and you transplanted the drive to another box, it will normally reserve eth0 for the old (now nonexistent) adapter and make the one it finds in the new box eth1. So if apache2 ports file contains eth0 for instance to listen on, instances after this will not be able to use it
<vbgunz> ShawnRisk: mistakes happen and I don't like the unable to easily undo feature
<llutz> vbgunz: replace "mv" with a shellscript of your own
<metbsd_> use alias
<metbsd_> newbie..
<llutz> aliase can be unset
<dennister> genii: ok, that makes sense, altho i usually make sure eth0 is used all the time...(once i had 2 eth devices and it gave me no end of troubles)
<metbsd_> using alias is better than replace system rm!
<metbsd_> dam it...
<ShawnRisk> does Konqueror work well with gmail?
<vbgunz> what is the console command to properly send something to the trash? along with info files?
<dennister> genii: ok, mystery may have been solved: checked the router software just to make sure of the ip address matchup...my fileserver says i still have a static ip address of 192.168.1.67, but my router software says it's connected via 192.168.1.55
<ShawnRisk> seems everyone died
<nyko> amarok
<nyko> oups dsl
<nyko> oups sorry *
<dennister> genii: and get this! all of a sudden the static ip for the fileserver is showing up as eth1...no wonder!
<dennister> k...going for a cig b4 i work on the fix
<genii> dennister: I explained eth0 will now be nonexistent.
<genii> dennister: The file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules contains the list of adapters it will reserve names for. You can remove the old eth0 line and make the eth1 into eth0. This will make the new adapter into eth0. Udev at the least will need a restart, but it's better in this case to reboot after changes there.
<tzd> Hi! I'm having a problem with my external hdd. For some reason it just won't show my NTFS partiton? It does show my smaller ext3 partition that's on the same drive. Can someone please help me?
<ShawnRisk> how big is NTFS?
<genii> I'm tempted to say it's very large and evil
<dennister> genii: ok, I've edited the udev...persistent-net.rules by swapping the old fileserver box to eth1 (in case I ever want to use it again with that nic card's mac address) and the new fileserver box to eth0
<dennister> rebooting the fileserver now
<ShawnRisk> can you reboot your secondary harddrive without rebooting full linux?
<genii> dennister: If your router supports to assign an IP based on mac address, make sure it's giving the one you want to the server as well. Or if you are manually assigning it in /etc/network/interfaces or similar, that it's not in the dhcp range the router is also handing out
<blue_> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<blue_> Anyone recommend a IDE for C++ programming in Kubuntu?
<genii> KDevelop
<blue_> im installin Kdevelop atm :D
<suppenkasper_> sudo modprobe -r ov511 doesnt work -> FATAL: Module ov511 is in use.  how can i fix this problem?
<SlimeyPete> I don't use c++ but have heard that most people use kdevelop, or eclipse
<ShawnRisk> I use Code::Blocks in Kubuntu
<Trollinator> I use Eclipse CDT 4.0, and it's by far the best IDE for C++ on Linux.
<blue_> i want to get eclipse workin for java too, but it didnt work last time, im gonna try to install it again
<ShawnRisk> I really like Code::Blocks as it is cross-OS
<Trollinator> So is eclipse...
<blue_> i think il try eclipse as i used it and carbide before on vista, ty guys
<ShawnRisk> vista gross
<blue_> well kubuntu doesnt have DX10.....
<ShawnRisk> and it shouldn't
<Trollinator> it should actually
<Trollinator> Gaming is the only reason why many people still have Windows.
<blue_> can we not do the linux is better then windows thing?
<ShawnRisk> true
<ShawnRisk> yes
<blue_> im a games programmer :P hence y u wanna get some experience in linux
<ShawnRisk> then you should be able to make amazing games in Linux.
<blue_> i hope so, i dont see why games shouldnt be multi platform
<tzd> ShawnRisk: Sorry, had to leave for a few while. it's roughly 400gb. I've tried unplugging the drive and remount it and it says it's activated but i am unable to see it within dolphin
<ShawnRisk> did you try terminal?
<yotux> is kde 4 ready for kubuntu 8.04
<ShawnRisk> blue_: I mean without DX10
<stond> does anybody know a good and easy to use video converter/encoder for KDE I am using Kubuntu 7.10 installed on a PS3
<blue_> well yeah, no reason a good game has to use DX10, OpenGL is very capable
<tzd> Trollinator: doubt that's the only reason why they still have windows ;P
<Trollinator> it' certainly the only reason for me :)
<tzd> haha fair enough ;)
<nosrednaekim> stond: avidemux
<ShawnRisk> tzd: did you try to load the NTFS in terminal?
<dennister> genii: u were a bit too late with that last advice, i'm afraid, cause after the reboot things were still problematic, so I changed the router info to make sure the first ip address it gave out was to the server...i'll have to change that again to match your advice :-)
<dennister> 'tis ok
<blue_> btu some people have macs too, not like macs are more useful than a pc with windows or linux
<tzd> ShawnRisk: no i haven't
<tzd> ShawnRisk: by "load" you mean mount right?
<ShawnRisk> mount yes
<tzd> ok :) will try it
<ShawnRisk> blue_: I have a mac, with windows and linux on there
<blue_> what hardware>
<blue_> ?
<ShawnRisk> macbook
<ShawnRisk> intel
<blue_> the core2 with 8600gt?
<ShawnRisk> I am not 100% sure, this is a year old Macbook
<blue_> ah maybe not then, the newer macbooks are similar spec to my laptop, i almost got one witht he intention of puttin vista on it
<ShawnRisk> vista :(
<blue_> its massivley better than XP
<ShawnRisk> tzd: when you know if it works let us know, there might be an error for us to think about
<tzd> ShawnRisk: well it's been ages since i mounted it the manual way... I'm trying with this cmd: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 but I the receive an error message
<ShawnRisk> which is?
<tzd> ShawnRisk: hmm ops my bad... ntfs instead of ext3 :/ have to try that before I'll ask
<tzd> ShawnRisk: ok it mounted now in terminal
<dennister> k...gonna repower everything one more time...better work now! :-) bbs
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  can you see it in terminal?
<tzd> ShawnRisk: ok i am able to access it the "long" ( /media/sdc1) way via dolphin. Oh and yes I can see it in terminal. The issue i have now is that i can't see it within "Storage Media" for dolphin. All my hdds usually show up there but this partition doesnt
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  are you sure you set it up to do that?
<iyo> hi, I can`t finish my installation of kubuntu. It fails when it has copied about 400 MB to harddisk. Do you know why?
<tzd> ShawnRisk: I'm not sure, but i do know it has been there before.
<ShawnRisk> tzd: how did you mount before?
<nyko> how do i configure my web cam
<tzd> ShawnRisk: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<ShawnRisk> no before that
<tzd> ShawnRisk: before that it didn't work due to wrong filesystem... i tried with sudo mount -t ext2 ...
<ShawnRisk> oh
<tzd> ShawnRisk: and before that my hdd mounted automatically
<tzd> ShawnRisk: according to my fstab: /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  thinking
<stond> does anybody know a good video converter/encoder that is easy to use and to install I am using Kubuntu 7.10 installed on my PS3
<tzd> ShawnRisk: ok :) I've found out that when this happens (when the partition doesn't mount automatically) it sometimes works after a few reboots.
<nyko> someone can help me whit my webcam plzz
<ShawnRisk> tzd: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows  look here that is where you will find out some info.  If it doesn't go, then look at #17
<tzd> ShawnRisk: Thanks! will have a look later. Just noticed an odd thing in my fstab... Above the line i pasted before i had the following on it's own: auto nouser,noauto,atime,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<tzd> ShawnRisk: i'm pretty sure that might have something to do with it?
<genii> Network problems, will return. If anyone sees dennister tell them I'll return when possible.
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  Might, but it auto nouser,noauto odd
<tzd> ShawnRisk: indeed and there's no device parameterns and no mounting points listed
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  that too, maybe you should read up on what should go in there
<tzd> ShawnRisk: I'll have a look on my other partitions just to make sure i don't accidently remove any of those mounting points
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  that would be good
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me if kubuntu 8.04 is stable enough to use ?
<Tm_T> ForsakenSoul: if you have to ask, no
<Tm_T> ForsakenSoul: longer answer, #ubuntu+1 might know what's not stable, but what is "stable enough" for you depends on you
<MF-Debian> ForsakenSoul: also there are 2 versions
<ForsakenSoul> with KDE 4 and KDE 3,6 right ?
<MF-Debian> ForsakenSoul: one with kde4 and one with 3.5
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<nmjohnso> is anyone else haveing trouble keeping k9copy running?
<MF-Debian> ll in the process of being ported i guess
<MF-Debian> ForsakenSoul: i'm using the kde4 one right now, seems stable, but lacking a few things that are still in the process of being ported i guess
<ShawnRisk> tzd:   I know you will get it working :D
<MF-Debian> heh
<nmjohnso> i just installed it from repos and it starts going but then crashes after about 15% done
<tzd> ShawnRisk: hehe I hope so. Thanks a lot for your help! Have modified fstab now so I'm off for a quick reboot. Hopefully I'll return within the next 5 minutes ^^
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  :P
<ForsakenSoul> MF-Debian, well I need VirtualBox to work because I have problem with the old kubuntu ... makes some strange things and no one was able to help me
<ForsakenSoul> I also need it for ruby programing watching films listening to music
 * milian is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<MF-Debian> ForsakenSoul: i dont know what "makes some strange things" means sorry
<iyo> how big partion do I need for /boot ?
<nmjohnso> i only use 3 partitions
<MF-Debian> crackhead_25: got any?
<ForsakenSoul> MF-Debian it means that it doesn't want to start a new VM and doesn't show any errors
<ForsakenSoul> and nothing in the log
<ForsakenSoul> just aborts
<MF-Debian> ForsakenSoul: ah ok
<ForsakenSoul> MF-Debian that means strange things :D
<jussi01> !away > milian
<tzd> ShawnRisk: Yep, that did it :) Sorry for taking your time in vain. Thanks for your patience and help though!
<medhat> hi
<fenix> Que Lindo es el mundo del la liberta..
<medhat> i have tnt2 nvidia i want enable desktop effects is there any body know how cuz its not working at all
<nmjohnso> is there another program to copy dvds that works as well?
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  No problem I love to help, if you have anymore questions let me know
<MF-Debian> nmjohnso: 1 to 1 copy, or shrinking included?
<nmjohnso> it in the repos...shrinking doesn't matter i have a dvd burner so either way it should be ok
<tzd> ShawnRisk: hehe will do ;) No worries so far... now when i got my disk "back" im about to boot up that old winXP ;p
<ShawnRisk> oh okay
<a_c_m> what FTP client would people recomend? KFTPGrabber is really bad
<a_c_m> i've resorted to using fireftp (firefox plugin)
<tzd> a_c_m: agree. Let me know if you find a good one please
<a_c_m> but feel there MUST be better ones out there
<genii> konqueror is not a bad ftp client
<nyko> no one know how to enable my web cam on linux
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  What are you doing now?
<tzd> ShawnRisk: modifying a few windows program i can't use in linux :)
<ShawnRisk> like which ones?
<genii> !info kasablanca
 * genii probs at the bot
<genii> *prods
<tzd> ShawnRisk: photoshop
<tzd> ShawnRisk: well i suppose i can use it via wine but i always seems to get in trouble with wine
 * DOOM_NX helloooooooooooooo
<medhat> hey is there any body know hot to enable desktop effects on tnt nvidia
<ShawnRisk> tzd: you can use GIMP, or http://max.limpag.com/2007/05/27/installing-photoshop-on-ubuntu-linux/
<tzd> ShawnRisk: i usually use gimp which is great but i need my macros ;)
<dennister> genii: u still here? i'm still having problems, I'm afraid :(
<tzd> ShawnRisk: And since i already have it installed on windows via vmware then there's no need really for me to use wine
<tzd> ShawnRisk: but thanks anyway :)
<genii> dennister: I'm around, back and forth from work.
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  Your welcome
<dennister> definitely using eth0 at every reboot; router's only giving out dchp addresses for a range that excludes both this pc and the fileserver (they're both on static), and while x11vnc, samba, mysql and postgres are all on right ports, but apache still wants to listen on 0.0.0.0.443
<ShawnRisk> how do I install flash in Konqueror?
<genii> dennister: What is your Listen line in /etc/apache2/ports.conf           ?
<ShawnRisk> anyone?
<hot-ice> no
<medhat> #channels
<dennister> genii: the first line is "Listen 81", but further down, due to the ssh, it's "Listen 443"
<genii> dennister: Should change from Listen <port#>   to   Listen xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:<port#>    eg: Listen 192.168.0.99:81       or so
<dennister> my netstat output for these two ports are o.o.o.o:81 and 0.0.0.0:443...ok
<medhat> hey i want to enable desktop effects on nvidia tnt is any body can help
<ShawnRisk> tzd: are you good in Photoshop?
<genii> dennister: Also add or check in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf      for a line like: ServerName 192.168.0.99       (or what your server IP should be instead)
<tzd> ShawnRisk: not really. My gf is really good though ;)
<dennister> genii: i've got the actual servername in apache2.conf, and hosts file correctly done; i hate those annoying fqdn error messages...
 * DOOM_NX opa giati paei pros ta pisw h karekla?...
<genii> dennister: OK
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  cool
<ShawnRisk> tzd:  This is offtopic of kubuntu but I want to ask you a few questions if you want to answer them.  They are around a group I am starting
<tzd> ShawnRisk: yeah, she teaches me occasionaly... i mainly use it for my website: for reoccuring things i have to do
<jussi01> !gr | DOOM_NX
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<tzd> ShawnRisk: depends on what kind of questions ;)
<jussi01> ShawnRisk: please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<DOOM_NX> sorry i'm almost drunk ad exhausted
<DOOM_NX> :P
<DOOM_NX> don't mind my /ame
<jussi01> DOOM_NX: please dont do that here :)
<ShawnRisk> jussi: we will
<jussi01> :)
<lopin> Anybody know how to troubleshoot nvidia graphics card issues?
<jussi01> lopin: whats your issue?
<ShawnRisk> tzd: just want to know if you want to join my environmental group?  There are more but I want to ask elsewhere and not kick out
<lopin> Low resolution and refresh rate.  i think the driver may be wrong...
<dennister> genii: hey, i was going to be changing ports for my hardening project anyway, right? :-)
<lopin> I'm working on a friends comp, and I've personally only dealt with ATI cards...
<jussi01> lopin: please answer a few questions, which card do you have?
<lopin> Still trying to figure that out...
<lopin> Give me just a sec...
<tzd> ShawnRisk: join the channel #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> lopin: lspci in terminal should tell you
<ShawnRisk> :)
<lopin> Did that two secs before you typed that...  ^.^
<medhat> hey i have tnt i want to enable desktop effects working
<genii> dennister: At least the ssh and 80, yes
<jussi01> !compiz | medhat
<ubotu> medhat: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lopin> I can't see anyth‌ing...  All I'm getting is unknown device...  Like everywwhere
<medhat> iam using gnome right now
<lopin> Got it! 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a2)
<jussi01> lopin:  can you paste bin it please? (output of lspci)
<jussi01> ahhh
<medhat> and it seems that drivers not support pixmap rendering cuz its very old legacy card
<jussi01> lopin: ok, so its a pretty new card then?
<medhat> :lopin use envy
<lopin> I believe so...
<lopin> Envy?
<lopin> Driver?
<jussi01> medhat: please dont recomend envy
<jussi01> !nvidia | lopin
<ubotu> lopin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<medhat> ok its worked fine for me
<jussi01> lopin: please follow that guide
<jussi01> !envy | medhat
<ubotu> medhat: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<lopin> So, It should be relatively similar to what I do for the ATI cards then?
<medhat> yes
<jussi01> lopin: correct
<dennister> genii: ok, had some probs editing the ports.conf properly, but managed it, and now i've finally been able to start apache (even asked for the pass phrase...good sign)
<medhat> so can i enable desktop effects or what my tnt2 is old legacy and drivers dont support some extensions is there any one have an idea
<jussi01> medhat: I couldnt get my tnt to work with compiz, however you could try asking in #compiz-fusion
<rickest> the binary driver page won't help anyone with an nVid 8800
<medhat> jussi01: afriend of me could once with libmesa or something
<jussi01> medhat: hence why I suggested #compiz-fusion :)
<medhat> ok man thanks for giving attention
<ramzay> ru
<jussi01> !ru | ramzay
<ubotu> ramzay: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nyko> hey guy what is the app for record and listen my voice and use mic in kopete
<ubuntu__> neon
<genii> Netsplit :)
<nyko_> lol
<marco__> hi
<jessica_> how can i make it so when i close the lid of my laptop it will lock the computer
<marco__> why wine freezes my laptop?
<dennister> genii: i'm still having probs here, I'm afraid...can't load the webserver :(
 * DOOM_NX goodnight everyone! just ring me if u need anything, love u all :)
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am desperately trying to change the kdm theme
<rysiek|pl> I have installed kdmtheme package
<genii> dennister: I thought you said apache restarted OK.
<ElectricKetchup> hey is there a way I can monitor disk usage from the kubuntu install cd?  I'm used to using gkrellm, but that's not on the CD.
<rysiek|pl> but changes made in System Settings -> Look and Feel -> KDM Theme erase the default theme setting, but do not set a new one
<rysiek|pl> I get a standard qt-form based kdm greeter
<dennister> genii: in terminal it asked me for passphrase, i entered it successfully...terminal told me apache had restarted ok, but i still can't load mysite
<genii> dennister: Since it should be using now 81, the url should be like:  http://someplace-or-IP:port           eg: http://mydomain:81
<genii> dennister: Also check if 81 is being forwarded or possibly still 80 from previously on router
<dennister> right...the router...
<jessica_> how can i get it so when i close the lid of my laptop it locks
<JoshOvki> jessica_: if you single click the battery in your taskbar
<ramzay> !кг
<ramzay>  !ru
<ramzay> ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JoshOvki> there are options for "When Laptop Lid Closed" and one of them is lock screen
<dennister> genii: ok, i don't think i was or could change the port on the router...but I did finally manage to load mysite by https://<servername>:<newsshport>
<jessica_> thanks ive done it
<JoshOvki> :)
<JoshOvki> i like easy questions. i get to answer them :D
<dennister> it's a relief, but it's taken me about 4 hours to get this problem fixed so i can load my site, and I'm not convinced it will work next time i reboot
<JoshOvki> dennister: think possitive
<dennister> but sql-ledger on apache in the new, faster cpubox is an incredibly faster application :-)
<venik> Why does the sound disappear?  Pidgin fails to notify me when others log in, etc., because the sound stopped working.  The only way I know to revive it is to reboot-- just like in WINDOWS... ;-(
<dennister> JoshOvki: hey, i was looking on the bright side , heheheh
<monolith> How do you make Kopete flash the taskbar when you get an IM in an MSN chat with more than one other person?
<dennister> the slowness of setting up the inventory process was taking all my time away from actually building pc's with the inventory
<dwidmann> dennister: forget the exacts, but it'd be under the "chat" section instead of im
<dennister> now to get the bloody case fan working on the fileserver...
<dwidmann> sorry dennister, meant monolith :s
<dennister> dwidmann: thx...was very confused
<monolith> dwidmann: The chat section of what? the settings menu?
<dennister> genii: ur my hero :)
<genii> dennister: Bah!
<genii> ;)
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Hi^^?
<dennister> lol...now to get the cdrom prob solved...
<sigma_1234> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<apollonios> ty
<apollonios> :)
<alberto> XD
<sigma_1234> cdrom problem?
<dennister> sigma_1234: yes, cdrom was working fine on old fileserver, then i plopped the drive into a newer, faster pc with a different dvdrw...so now there's an error message when i boot up about the cdrom
<dennister> i already tried changing the fstab entry for it...from /dev/scd0 to /dev/cdrom, but nada...same error message
<sigma_1234> sure that both drives are not set to master or slave?
<dennister> also tried changer the userid and gid from myself to plugdev, but also nada...
<dennister> sigma_1234: they're both showing up as master in bios
<dennister> and they're the only optical drives in both pc's
<sigma_1234> are they on different ide cables?
<dennister> sigma_1234: they're on different pc's completely, so yes, different ide cables
<venik> Why does the sound disappear?  Pidgin fails to notify me when others log in, etc., because the sound stopped working.  The only way I know to revive it is to reboot-- just like in WINDOWS... ;-(
<dennister> remember: i just plopped the hard drive from slow pc into a faster one...hence the probs
<dennister> it does work lots of times, actually...could never do that with winblows :)
<sigma_1234> you need a new drive
 * dwidmann is getting very frustrated with grub
<dennister> sigma_1234: the drive i switched from slow pc to faster one had a great deal of work done on it, so i didn't want to duplicate all those days and days of work
<sigma_1234> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennister> i have quite a few drives now, actually
<dwidmann> "Grub error 16 Inconsistent Filesystem structure"
<blue_> im trying to build a cpp file with gcc, "gcc main.cpp" returns "undefined reference to main"
<dwidmann> blue_: use g++
<noodles12> is there another way to restart your wireless card besides "ifconfig eth0 up/down or ifup/down"?
<blue_> dwidmann: same thing mate
 * dwidmann draws a blank
<blue_> yeah its weird
<stdin> blue_: have you defined main() ?
<blue_> i instaeed CDT for eclipse, wanting to do come C++ code, but when i build from eclipse i get "no rule to make all"
<blue_> stdin: yeah my program is "int main() {return0;}
<stdin> blue_: "return 0;" not "return0"
<blue_> yeah sorry typo
<stdin> post the whole main.cpp to pastebin and I'll have a look for anything suspicious
<blue_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/966349
<stdin> blue_: hmm, odd. have you installed "build-essential" ?
<blue_> il try an install it now
<blue_> yeah i had it installed
<stdin> well, your program compiles here. not sure what's up
<blue_> ah well ty for trying it :D least i know im not goin crazy!
<blue_> what you use to compile it?
<stdin> blue_: g++ and gcc, both work
<venik> any ideas why my sounds disappear in Pidgin?
<blue_> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'
<blue_> thats the exact error i get
<stdin> blue_: check the file, the only way I get that error is when I don't define the main() function
<stdin> like "touch foo.cpp; gcc foo.cpp"
<blue_> stdin: you were right the file was empty, eclipse was lying to me :S
<lingard> when i change owner of a folder and the permission then click ok it seems to be fine but when i go back nothing has changed, what do i do?
<stdin> blue_: always help to check the simple reasons before the complicated ones :)
<blue_> :D
<blue_> stdin: thanks man, now i wonder why eclipse isnt writing to the files :S
<stdin> blue_: I've never used eclipse, I usually program in nano or kate, and kdevelop for larger projects
<blue_> stdin: as soon as i include iostream i get errors again
<stdin> blue_: care to take this to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<blue_> stdin: kl
<jessica_> is there a key shortcut to get the terminal box up
<cuznt> i know you can place it on your task bar
<cuznt> as a quick lin,
<cuznt> link rather
<jessica_> i need a key shortcut if possable
<venik> hmmm... I guess if I want to use Kubuntu I cannot have sounds with it.. ;-(
<cuznt> try <alt> + <f2>
<cuznt> then type in konsole
<cuznt> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jessica_> ok thanks
<venik> It is checked
<stdin> jessica_: you can set a shortcut in System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Application Shortcuts
<jessica_> ok thanks
<venik> the sounds used to work, then died
<cuznt> maybe the drivers did not load
<cuznt> both of those helps work
<cuznt> i used them
<jessica_> hold on ware do i find system settings
<jessica_> i have system and settings
<jessica_> there seporate
<jessica_> ooooooo found it
<jessica_> sorry i feel so dumb
<TimS> I have a flv video I want to convert to a MP4, how can I do this?
<cuznt> dont
 * cuznt is quite dumb @ times
<cuznt> ;)
<JasonWard> Hi. I am thinking of trying out XFce. but I don't want to remove KDE. I want to be able to switch between the two without too much hassle
<stdin> JasonWard: just install the xubuntu-desktop pacakge or the xfce package, it won't remove KDE and you can choose which to login to from KDM
<genii> stdin: Beat me to it :)
<blue_> samw
<dwidmann> me too
<blue_> same*
<JasonWard> so, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JasonWard> will do it all for me
<dwidmann> sure
<blue_> JasonWard: i have KDE, Gnome and Xfce on mine atm
<jessica_> how can i make a key shortcut for xkill i only know how to get to that using alt + F2 > xkill
<dwidmann> might change your usplash image and it'll probably ask you which display manager you want to use
<stdin> jessica_: ctrl-alt-esc
<jessica_> oo ok thanks
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> :)
<dwidmann> Never saw that one before
<genii> stdin: I'll just be support crew :)
<JasonWard> thanks  guys
<dennister> ok, the kde installation in my fileserver is missing a few key system settings (kcontrol --> system administration) modules that I've come pretty dependent on
<rysiek|pl> guys, where do I change KDM theme?
<rysiek|pl> I tried using the kdm theme manager but it just disabled the themes alltogether
<dennister> how do i install, say, Disks & Filesystems?
<rysiek|pl> I am fighting with this bugger (which used to take 2mins in 6.10) for 2hrs now and am getting quite seriously frustrated
<Thingus> What's a good text-to-speech app for KDE?
<Thingus> KSayIt?
<lingard> when i change owner of a folder and the permission then click ok it seems to be fine but when i go back nothing has changed, what do i do?
<dennister> <-------still trying to get the cdrom working :(
<nyko> where is xorg.conf ?
<stdin> rysiek|pl: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu ?
<stdin> nyko: /etc/X11/
<rysiek|pl> yes
<nyko> stdin: thanks
<rysiek|pl> stdin: tried using the theme manager but I landed without any theme at all
<stdin> dennister: why not use system settings?
<rysiek|pl> stdin: seems something is seriously b0rked
<jessica_> if my graphics are running but your in command line how would you get back to the GUI
<rysiek|pl> stdin: so my question is: how to do it manually? in what file?
<dennister> i still think my fstab entry for it is wrong, but i need to know which device to use in fstab
<stdin> ryanakca: hmm, I haven't bothered changing the theme if KDM in ages, I don't see it often enough
<dennister> stdin: i don't have that module in my kcontrol :(
<JasonWard> does xfce run KDE and GNOME apps? will everything be the same but it will just look different
<jessica_> for example i think if you press ctrl + alt + F1 it will take you to your command line yet your GUI is still running so you canrt use start x
<stdin> rysiek|pl: I think it's in /etc/kde3/kdm/
<stdin> dennister: do you have "kubuntu-desktop" installed ?
<rysiek|pl> yeah, but I have a bunch of files there
<rysiek|pl> stdin: well, back to try and error
<stdin> JasonWard: yeah, all apps will run on all desktop environments
<dennister> stdin: no, i don't...and wanted to try and avoid that huge metapackage, actually
<rysiek|pl> stdin: but it's really fscking irritatind
<dennister> lot of stuff i don't use, or want to use
<genii> dennister: sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<nyko> how to open xorg.conf for editing it
<stdin> nyko: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jessica_> how do i restart my graphics
<dennister> genii: i thought i had that installed already, and now terminal confirms it
<blue_> jessica_: ctrl-alt-bkspce
<dennister> there are simply some modules missing, like "Disks & Filesystems" under the advanced tab
<jessica_> that brings your to kdm dosnt it ?
 * genii sips a coffee and cogitates
<blue_> it restarts the x server, you have to log in again
<dennister> and i'd really like to solve this friggin cd problem b4 the day is over
<jessica_> it ends all software and tasks
<blue_> yeah
<jessica_> surly there is a way just to restart yoru graphics
<josema> hola
<josema> alguien puede decirme como ver una particion de windows en kubuntu, me dice: permisos denegados al intentar montarla
<jessica_> isnt there a file that restarts them in /etc/init.d/
<stdin> jessica_: running that will log you out anyway, you can just logout and press Ctrl-E
<genii> dennister: The Disks and Filesystems is a prog called mountconfig but thats within the metapackage of kde-guidance
<stdin> !es | josema
<josema> alguien puede ayudarme???
<jessica_> what dose ctrl + E do ?
<dennister> ok...simple cdrom problem...you would think...fstab is incorrect...dmesg tells me there are 2 cdroms, correctly identifies them, but I removed one
<stdin> jessica_: restart KDM/X
<dennister> genii: ty, ty, ty
<nyko> stdin:  i have problem whit my g5 mouse logitech when i use it like 10 min she come off and i  can't use it anymore i have to logout and return in
<stdin> nyko: I've never used a g5 mouse, so I don't know
<dwidmann> Whoo hoo!! I figured out one piece of the puzzle to my desktop booting issues!
<nyko> stdin:  lol its what im thinking no one have use and actualy have this problem
<dwidmann> Seems this motherboard requires the partition with the bootloader to be a primary partition with the boot flag .... my old board spoiled me I guess.
 * lombra voltou.
 * milian_ is back.
<dennister> k, rebooting now to see if changes to apache, ports, and fstab work and survive
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<dennister> <-------is already suffering from the most severe caffeine high
<dennister> i don't usually get them...drink it all day
<genii> dennister: I've had the flu for a week now and drinking less coffee than usual. So my tolerance went down
<dennister> o dear :(
<ncv`Leviathan> All right, quick question for you guys, been searching and failing to find what I'm looking for. I'm running Ubuntu on MS VPC 2007, and for some reason the cpu NICE cycles aren't registering properly.
<dennister> i guess that's one of the bright sides to being a hermit----->very few germs & viruses from other ppl
<john__>   
<dennister> ok, this is very annoying: in fstab, what is the proper 'type' for a cd/dvdrom? In my working system here it's set to 'auto' but the fileserver's complaining about 'auto'
<dennister> udf8/iso...9600?
<rickest> dennister: usually iso9660
<genii> eg: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<genii> or so
<rickest> or that
<dennister> k, will try
<nyko> someone know why my mouse turn off after a while using kubuntu
<xchiamiov> usb, wireless?
<nyko> no usb wire
<nyko> g5 logitech
<leviathan> And, to answer my own question earlier the idle=poll I used for my laptop originally creating this install was the  problem.
<xchiamiov> turn off, as in it no longer functions?
<nyko> no but he have light
<nyko> but nothing move i have to use my ps2 wireless
<lukas_> hello, i have installed the pstricks-package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/texlive-pstricks) but pst-dbicons has not been installed. what can i do?
<JasonWard> Hi. I just did. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  but its a 100MB download. is this with packages as well? isn't there a way to just install xfcs? or is it necessary to get all this?
<xchiamiov> nyko: sorry, I don't know
<nyko> ok
<nyko> lol
<lukas_> i am using feisty but gutsy and hardy only support pst-dbicons. what should i do? do i have to upgrade to hardy?
<nyko> im jsut get bored to have this aswer etch time XD
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: Yes you can just install xfce.
<JasonWard> what difference will there be?
<dwidmann> This if my first intel board, got it open box and it came without docs, does anybody know if there's a sort of "boot menu" so I can circument having to go into BIOS and changing the boot order everytime I want to change it?
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: You can "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<genii> dwidmann: On some of them f10 is a boot menu
<JasonWard> Odd-rationale: thanks, but what difference is there to that and xubuntu-desktop?
<dwidmann> thanks genii, will try
<Darkrift2> dwidmann, some also use escape (when its not used to get into bios)
<dwidmann> genii, Darkrift, - thanks guys .... f10 did the trick
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: The diff would be that xubuntu-desktop will be like a xubuntu install. just xfce4 will give you just the desktop environment.
<genii> dwidmann: np
<lukas_> is it possible to update a single package to hardy and let the rest of the system be feisty?
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> trying to make a heisty distro eh
<lukas_> DarkriftX, as mentioned above, i just need pst-dbicons (latex package) but feisty doesnt use this. so is the only way to update the whole system?
<Odd-rationale> lukas_: yes. it is. go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ and manually download the package you want
<dwidmann> Now all I have to do is get past my grub error 17 (will probably just backup my /var/cache/apt;/archives and reinstall), resintall, and I'll be set (found out he hard way over hte past couple days how picky a motherboard can be about having the boot partition be a primary partition with the boot flag on ..... guess my other boards spoiled me)
<lukas_> Odd-rationale: and then dpkg -I the package?
<DarkriftX> yes
<robert__> Is anyone able to browse the local smb workgroup using dolphin/konqueror ind hardy beta? i tried for 2 days now with no success ( smb4k is working perfect )
<DarkriftX> -i
<Odd-rationale> lukas_: dpkg -i
<JasonWard> ok I just stopped my download with cntrl+z. will it automatically clean out the files?
<lukas_> many thx DarkriftX, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> lukas_: or double cilck
<DarkriftX> heh, double click.... i almost forget that gui works in linux except for browsing
<lukas_> ah right, i am just not used to graphical installations ;)
<dwidmann> robert__: jump straight to smb:/hostname and it'll work okay, if you just type in something like smb:/ and expect it to list all workgroups though it will crash
<Odd-rationale> lukas_: Although in another 23 days it would be best to upgrade.
<lukas_> Odd-rationale: why 23 days? because of the release?
<robert__> well i lists my workgroup but i'm not able to browse it
<robert__> i = it
<Odd-rationale> lukas_: yes. 8.04
<robert__> is this a known bug dwidmann ?
<DarkriftX> does anyone know how to change the "resize zone" ? i have to play around for sometimes 15 seconds to get the cursor in the proper spot to be able to resize a window :(
<dwidmann> robert__: better than it behaves for me ... it just crashes when I try to list workgroups .......
<dwidmann> robert__: I don't know, I just found it out yesterday or the day before when I tried to do it
<JasonWard> if I stop a sudo apt-get install with control+z . what happens? does it delete the files it stopped downloading?
<jareth> hey, is there anything like buddy pounces for Kopete? i just switched from pidgin to kopete :)
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: no
<DarkriftX> JasonWard probablynot, i thnk they stay in the temp folders
<jareth> Jasonward: watch when you do this, youll have to do a killall apt-get to redo it later :)
<JasonWard> whats a killall?
<jareth> killall kills instances of a command, for instance when you CTRL+Z that process
<sourcemaker> have installed the kubuntu gusty beta.... now I receive the information... that there are 89 kde related upates? Why are there so many changes to kde? I did'nt know... that there is a new revision available?
<jareth> it leaves the lock folder locked
<jareth> not allowing you to run any package managers
<jareth> so you need to killall apt-get
<Odd-rationale> sourcemaker: gutsy beta? or hardy beta?
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: gutsy beta sounds old
<sourcemaker> Odd-rationale: hardy... sorry
<MF-Debian> JasonWard: they go in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<JasonWard> sudo killall apt-get?
<jareth> ya
<jareth> run that quick to kill your apt-get
<Odd-rationale> sourcemaker: just install the updates.
<JasonWard> ok. I just decided I want to resume that download. so if I just tell it to install like normal will it resume?
<MF-Debian> yes
<sourcemaker> Odd-rationale: I already doing... but I do not unterstand this... why are there updates?
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: yes
<Odd-rationale> sourcemaker: dunno :?
<MF-Debian> i cant decide if i like kde4 or not
<JasonWard> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JasonWard> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Odd-rationale> MF-Debian: of course
<JasonWard> what now?
<Odd-rationale> MF-Debian: I con't either...
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: are all other apt-gets adept aptitude closed?
<JasonWard> yup
<chanchan36> french
<Odd-rationale> !fr
<JasonWard> if I was to logout now would it still allow me to resume that download?
<Odd-rationale> no bots?
<MF-Debian> JasonWard: yes
<Odd-rationale> chanchan36: /join #kubuntu-fr or ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JasonWard> I logged out and it still says that it is being used by another program
<Odd-rationale> JasonWard: did you sudo killall apt ?
<JasonWard> I did now. thanks. its working like a charm :)
<Odd-rationale> Wasn't kubuntu.org going to get a new web design? I remeber there was a competition for user to submit their mockup. Does anyone know which one won and how it will look like?
<rickest> does anyone know mechanism is used such that when you enter a command that isn't installed, bash (presumably?) responds with 'install such-n-such to get that program'.  I like it and just wonder how it works
<DarkriftX> rickest i have that.... forgot what its called
<trappist> rickest: command-not-found is the package name - look in /etc/bash.bashrc, at the bottom
<DarkriftX> ahhh, there we go
<DarkriftX> oooh, i re-read yhour question. if you want to know how it works, my guess is that it has a database of executable names and it just looks in there when you try to run a program that isnt found
<rickest> trappist: thanks, will check it out
<trappist> rickest: the data's in a series of repo-specific databases.  dpkg -L command-not-found-data | grep db for a list.
<jareth> ummm
<jareth> how come when i just opened a terminal
<jareth> my background changed to a unicorn?? lol
<rickest> trappist: very nice, I've always liked that functionality and just wanted to see how they did it. thanks
<rickest> jareth: lol, a baby kitten was just born
<jareth> this is my first time on KDE :P
<trappist> jareth: you must be running hardy
<jareth> ive been on gnome for like 2 years >>
<jareth> ya
<trappist> jareth: april fool's joke, I think
<jareth> o lol
<jareth> everytime i run a terminal this will happen? lol
<trappist> jareth: I dunno, it only happened to me when I logged into kde
<jareth> lol
<jareth> i guess i like unicorns today :)
<trappist> yeah the guys around here had a lot of fun at my expense when they saw how much I liked them.
<sinak> hello. when I boot kubuntu my monitos goes to power saving mode
<sinak> the hard drive seems to work
<sinak> It might an acpi problem
<sinak> any clues??
<eddieftw> hello, why is there a unicorn on my computer?
<genii> sinak: Are you able to do ctrl-alt-f1 to obtain a terminal on the monitor?
<sinak> i have try it
<Odd-rationale> eddieftw: you ustin hardy? 4-1 joke I beleive
<eddieftw> i am scared of unicorns, pleease remove it!
<sinak> but it doesn't help
<sinak> (sorry for my bad english :-p )
<eddieftw> i had a bad experience at the zoo, i just want my computer back
<genii> sinak: If your video card has another plug for monitor, see if video is switching to there after the boot.
 * Jucato looks for a bat (the animal kind) and whacks eddieftw with it
<eddieftw> oh man Jucato is in here. i was hoping nobody would catch on :(
<sinak> genii I'm using a kvm switch
<eddieftw> is there anyway to keep that unicorn. i think it looks awesome
<Jucato> copy/save the image
<eddieftw> umm how abotu some help?
<eddieftw> where is the file located and how do i make that permanent?
<Jucato> /usr/share/wallpapers/
<genii> sinak: The kvm may be part of the problem. When not using it does same issue persist?
<sinak> I 'll try it right now
<Darkrift2> <eddieftw> i am scared of unicorns, pleease remove it!
<Darkrift2> eddieftw> is there anyway to keep that unicorn. i think it looks awesome
<jareth> lol
<Darkrift2> wow, what a change of heart in 3 minutes
<eddieftw> yea i was just messing around
<jareth> i just found its
<jareth> it*
<jareth> its called kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg
<jareth> inside the usr share wallpapers dir
<jessica_> ive noticed when i run transmission on kubuntu in my system try the icon has white around it and its noticable
<jareth> quite funny . . lol
<jessica_> its really anoying
<sinak> genii it didn't solve the prob
<pepenauta> hola a todos
<sinak> i think tha its a resolution problem
<sinak> *that
<pepenauta> recien instalo ubuntu y puedo conectar al repositorio de paquetes y al irc
<sinak> the problem begins after grub
<Jucato> !es | pepenauta
<ubotu> pepenauta: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> sinak: If you can obtain a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1    it may be a resolution problem. If you cannot obtain a terminal, the video is likely going to another plug and not the one the monitor is on
<pepenauta> ok
<sinak> how can i configure this genii ?
<sinak> is it a bios option?
<genii> sinak: You still have not said if by ctrl-alt-f1 you can get a text terminal on the same screen
<sinak> ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<Florentino> Hey everyone. I'm new to Linux and a few days a go i finish reading Unix (Visual Guide) and Intro to Linux from the LDP. In other words, I know the basic commands. So where do i go from here?
<sinak> but ctrl alt del does reboot
<Florentino> any advice would be welcome!
<genii> sinak: Then try plugging the monitor into what other video plugs your card or computer has.
<sinak> genii my video card has a dvi but I don't have cable for it
<sinak> only vga to vga
<sinak> mm.. I might have a converter
<PhilRod> Florentino: well, just depends on how you prefer to do things - if you'd rather just Get Things Done(TM) and learn what you need when you need it, then just carry on with your everyday work :-)
<Darkrift2> Florentino, find a distro you like, install it and use it :)
<Darkrift2> and laugh every day at the fact that you cannot get a virus/bsod/girlfriend now
<PhilRod> if you're interested in learning some theory just for the sake of it, one thing you could try would be shell scripting. But personally I find it hard to work through tutorials unless I have something particular to work on
<PhilRod> Darkrift2: LOL!
<Florentino> :>) LOL
<Darkrift2> who needs females anyways, I have wobbly windows :)
<Florentino> Thanks for the advice! I guess I'm having problems moving on to new things because i primarily use my PC for internet access
<Darkrift2> Florentino, install firefox and your set
<Darkrift2> nothing else needed
<jussi01> someone remind me how to check filesize from command line?
<Darkrift2> ls -l filename
<Darkrift2> will work
<PhilRod> Florentino: if you're interested in just learning, a nice way to do it is to join an open source project that you like
<sinak> genii I used dvi but I didn't work :-(
<sinak> *it
<sinak> Is it possible to be an acpi problem?
<PhilRod> jussi01: or "ls -lh" if you prefer "human-readable" filesizes (or "du -sh directoryname" if you want the size of a directory)
<Florentino> I was thinking about joining a project but I'm not sure how would I be contributing ( no programing knowledge)
<genii> sinak: Conceivable. But usually the simplest problem is the answer. Like wrong output, etc
<Florentino> anyway...i think you guys are right. I'm going to stick to user related issues and see where i go from there
<Florentino> again, thanks for the advice!
<PhilRod> Florentino: cool, that's reasonable - when you find something that interests you, you can go from there :-)
<sinak> genii: other OS's I have installed, work fine
<PhilRod> (although there are lots and lots of ways to help with open source without programming - documentation, user support, bug triage, artwork, translation, promotion...)
<sinak> only with kubuntu I had problem
<blaisepascal> Does anyone know how I can get my hands on libqt4-plugin-odbc?  It appears to have been built from qt4-x11-4.3.4-0ubuntu1 but wasn't built from qt4-x11-4.3.4-0ubuntu2.
<genii> sinak: You were able to run the livecd of kubuntu without issue?
<sinak> yes no problem
<stdin> blaisepascal: it wasn't built because it's broken
<genii> sinak: What is the video card?
<sinak> nvidia 8500 gt
<blaisepascal> stdin:  That sucks.  What was wrong with it?
<stdin> blaisepascal: it won't build for a start
<stdin> I've tried patch after patch but it just fails. so after several months I give up
<blaisepascal> stdin:  Any idea how I can get support for QODBC then?
<stdin> blaisepascal: are you on x86 or amd64?
<blaisepascal> x86.
<stdin> you should be able to build it yourself then
<blaisepascal> ...after grabbing the Qt source, right?
<stdin> blaisepascal: yeah
<blaisepascal> OK, I'll give that a try tonight.
<IkeKrull> anyone else find the kde control center administrator mode stops working?
<IkeKrull> on hardy
<stdin> blaisepascal: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/sql-driver.html#how-to-build-the-odbc-plugin-on-unix-and-mac-os-x
<dennister> genii: I'm still not having any success with the cdrom/fstab issue, and I think i've tried every possible combination by now, of options, types, devices...i'm not getting any dmesg|tail error anymore, but symptoms are still the same...can't mount it manually or through fstab at boot
<dennister> on the apache side of things, rebooting the first time ater the fix meant apache won't load anymore...as i was afraid it would do after i rebooted...so improvement wasn't permanent
<blaisepascal> stdin: Yeah, I've looked at it before.  I was having problems with odbc using Qt 4.4, and I was thinking of downgrading in hopes that would solve the problem.  I was hoping it was prepackaged.
<dennister> now i've been at this for a solid 7 hours, without as much as a meal, so I'm gonna take a NAP!
<dennister> lol...can ya tell i'm frustrated?
<alan_m> brb showah!!!!
<dennister> see yas in 2-3 hours...maybe i'll be fresher then, can take another stab at solving these issues
<genii> work, away a while
<Jucato> !away > genii
 * Jucato runs away
<jast-mxm> after a fresh install Ark can't open zip files or rar files, what do i need to download
<pyro_17> winrar?
<zzillezz> lol
<jast-mxm> hah
<jast-mxm> well unrar won't do it
<pyro_17> but seriously, prolly like 7zip
<jast-mxm> no, its just a regular zip
<jast-mxm> i am using kde4 but not getting any response from them
<pyro_17> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<pyro_17> arc aparently
<pyro_17> ark*
<pyro_17> jast-mxm does it give you an error?
<genii> Jucato: Hah, sic the bots on me then run away....
<rumbaroy> hello! anybody here got any experience with smart package manager?
<JasonWard> Hi. How do I play mp4 files?
<jpatrick> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rumbaroy> you simply install vlc player
<JasonWard> I have that but even that won't play this file
<JasonWard> it plays on windows
<rumbaroy> try the command sudo apt-get ubuntu restricted or something like that. you might want to google it first
<mallize> how do i change the command line editor to VI in bash?
<JasonWard> rumbaroy: thanls
 * mallize feels dumb for asking
<jessica_> dont feel dumb for asking anything
<Odd-rationale> mallize: you want to use vi instaed of vim?
<genii> mallize: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<mallize> thanks
<andregyn> hi
<genii> Choose whichever one you prefer
<genii> mallize: np
<andregyn> alguem do brasil
<rumbaroy> when i try to open the smart package manager, i get: "configuration is in readonly mode". how do I change the configs? help a noob in need! :)
<Jucato> !br | andregyn
<ubotu> andregyn: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wad> The CRT on the docking station on my laptop powers itself down after a few minutes of inactivity. I'm trying to figure out how to prevent it from doing so. I've checked the "power saving" settings, and it is disabled. Any ideas where else to look?
<Jucato> rumbaroy: you probably need to run it with sudo (if it's a command line program) or kdesu (if it's a GUI)
<andregyn> tanks
<genii> wad: Comment out DPMS line in xorg.conf
<wad> genii: Thanks!
<juan_> Anyone know why my kubuntu 8.04 beta KDE4 now has a fuzzy pink ribbon around some things??  screenshot http://67.207.142.131/media/snapshot1.png
<zzillezz> yes juan_
<zzillezz> it's april fools day ...
<Jucato> :D
<mado> hello guys ...
<juan_> seriously? no way
<wad> genii: I don't seem to have any such line in my xorg.confg.... ?
<zzillezz> i asked the same question in the kde4 channel :-)
<juan_> is it going away tomorrow?
<zzillezz> i hope so ...
<zzillezz> :-)
<zzillezz> when the next updates arrive
<genii> wad: It will be a line like:         Option          "DPMS"                  under Section "Monitor"
<juan_> when will that be?  I just want to get rid of the pink stuff asap
<emilsedgh> Jucato: http://wgess16.dyndns.org/~tobias/misc/akonadi_crash.png
 * wad checks it again
<emilsedgh> i will die because of these jokes!
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> can't wait for 04/02
<rumbaroy> thanks, jucato
<wad> genii: Nope, 100% certain it is not there.
<genii> I wonder if the next update will fix the unicorn/pink fuzzy ribbon thing
<emilsedgh> Jucato: (image came as broken for me in that blog entry, so i read whole text and i believed it =)
<Jucato> lol
<jessica_> i need some software that will extract data out of iso files
<Jucato> !iso | jessica_
<ubotu> jessica_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<emilsedgh> jessica_: oyu just need to mount the iso i think
<mado> oy guys ... can you help me? ... my soundcard isn't working ... -> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jessica_> ok thanks
<Jucato> jessica_: just mount it and you can browse it like a normal directory
<wad> mado: Look in /etc/group and make sure your user is a member of the audio group.
<wad> mado: I discovered this myself yesterday.
<genii> wad: OK.
<sculework> kiso is good for that
<sculework> ISO thing
<mado> hmmm wad ... here is something -> it says "audio:x:29:mario"
<sculework> just say groups at a shell will show them
<wad> mado: So, I assume your username is "mario"?
<mado> yeah :)
<mado> wad, ... i think the problem is another thing ... i think i need to install something ... but i am not sure ... i'm a beginner
<wad> mado: I only know a tiny bit, from trying to get sound working on one of my computers.
<wad> mado: There are experts around, but from what I understand, ALSA is your friend.
<mado> well ... i found a homepage which describes something ...
<mado> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<wad> You want to enable the sound system,
<mado> but i have rev02
<wad> and select Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
<mado> alsa ... i have heard that before
<wad> This is done under the System Settings.
 * wad nods
<mado> wait a sec please
<pyro_17> is there a place for me to put xset -b so that it runs everytime i boot, so it is permenent
<mado> wad, ... look at that ...
<mado> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
 * wad clicks
<mado> it says that i should "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic"
<mado> and one commentator showed that it would also work for "rev 02" ... should i give it a try?
<MrBarrett> is a .elf file like a .exe. on kubuntu?
<MrBarrett> i downloaded a linux mp3 player but i dont know how to install??
<mado> MrBarrett, ... i don't know much about linux or kubuntu but i don't think so ... but wait and hear what others say
<MrBarrett> <-- newbie to kubuntu
<mado> MrBarrett, ... me too :)
<Jucato> ELF
<mado> so wad ... what do you think?
<MrBarrett> kubuntu is on a 2nd puter with no internet connection
<mado> could it be that easy?
<mado> or is this a joke?
<blekos> hi, i made an installation from a .pl file, how can i remove it (the program was vmware-server)
<mado> or should i look for another way because installing linux-backports-modules-generic was a bad idea?
<MrBarrett> anyone?
<sculework> well whay are you instlling a different mp3 player? Can't you get mp3 playback?
<sculework> MrBarrett: ^
<mado> MrBarrett, ... i looked for "elf"-files ... and it says it isn't like an "exe"-file
<sculework> 'file some.elf' will tell you what it is
<mado> so guys ... i have to restart now
<MrBarrett> amarok needs decoders
<mado> see you soon
<sculework> executable linux format so it is some sort of executable
<sculework> !mp3 | MrBarrett
<ubotu> MrBarrett: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sculework> MrBarrett: you want the first one really
<MrBarrett> i know but how do i get it from the connected computer to the kubuntu computer?
<sculework> i assume the kubuntu computer isn't on line(?)
<MrBarrett> i have a 1gb thum drive?
<dwidmann> Whatsay I skip the network config in the installer, how would I configure it after-the-fact?
<MrBarrett> kubuntu is currently dtandalone
<MrBarrett> *standalone
<MrBarrett> no connection
<MrBarrett> installed from the live CD not DVD
<MrBarrett> kubuntu 7.1
<dwidmann> MrBarrett: there was no kubuntu release in january, 2007 :P
<MrBarrett> i am unable to play mp3s or mpegs
<dwidmann> (ie: the trailing 0 *is* significant)
<MrBarrett> trailing O?
<stdin> it's 7.10, not 7.1
<dwidmann> 7.10 is not 7.1
<MrBarrett> sorry
<MrBarrett> what about my music?
<dwidmann> MrBarrett: install kubuntu-restricted-extras package and amarok should be able to prompt for mp3 support .....
<MrBarrett> i have them but dont know how to install
<MrBarrett> <--- newbie
<dwidmann> MrBarrett: ie: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<MrBarrett> to kubuntu
<dwidmann> or you could do it in adept, that would work too
<MrBarrett> kubuntu is NOT connected to internet
<dwidmann> Um, ummm, ummmmmmmmmmmmm, let me see if I can remember what package amarok wants then
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg
<dwidmann> ah yes, that's the one
<Jucato> *and* its dependencies...
<sculework> this is the problem
<Jucato> http://pacakges.ubuntu.com for reference. download the package and the needed dependencies
<Jucato> (of course from a computer with an internet connection)
<sculework> I have seen a line to do that, I have forgotten, something about --print-urls or such
<MrBarrett> remember i dont know how in install stuff on kubuntu!
<sculework> and then grab them all
<dwidmann> MrBarrett: installing packages in gnu/linux is a royal pain in the arse if you aren't connected to the internet .... packages aren't self contained, they have dependencies
<Jucato> dwidmann: not necessarily true.. depends on the distro and the media which you used to install it from :)
<ejortegau> hi
<ejortegau> hm
<MrBarrett> i am using a USB wireless on puter#1 but i cant get it to work on kubuntu??
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ejortegau> is there a way to change the size of an extended partition w/o having to delete its internal logical partitions?
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<dwidmann> Jucato: okay, you're right, but with *this* distro it certainly is a pain, same goes for debian, mandrake, suse .......
<Jucato> dwidmann: mandrake no longer exists :P
<dwidmann> Jucato: ah yes, forgot about that, when I ran it it *was* mandrake
<Jucato> and Mandriva comes with these codecs by default last I checked
<dwidmann> Jucato: completely besides the point
<dwidmann> Jucato: I'm rambling like the offtopic bum I am.
<Jucato> :P
<MrBarrett> can anyone sugest another kubuntu mp3 player that will work??
<dwidmann> Jucato, stdin, do either of you know how to manually get the networking going if you skip its config during installation?
<Jucato> dwidmann: Kubuntu's installed and running already? knetworkmanager
<dwidmann> MrBarrett: there won't be any installed by default that will do mp3s, it's a legal thing.
<dwidmann> Jucato: well, I just installed the barebones ("command line system") via the dvd
<MrBarrett> <--- will pleed insainity
<Jucato> dwidmann: ah hm.. that I don't know.. what kind of internet connection?
<dwidmann> Jucato: just need to get to my router ....
<luca> ciao a tutti
<MrBarrett> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyro_17> MrBarrett is there some way you can just connect to the internet with ethernet even for a few minutes to get the necesary packages
<MrBarrett> dont think so
<MrBarrett> is it hard to manually configure my usb modem?
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: You can dowload the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MrBarrett> on kubuntu? pyro
<dwidmann> Jucato: I only skipped that part because it takes ~15 minutes to do the scan the mirrors section (as long as the rest of the install all together ...), but I've forgotten how to fix things afterwards
<rico> just started using kubuntu, quick question, Im looking for a program to copy/rip .flv files of websites like myspace or imeem? Thx
<arke> good evening. :)
<arke> I must be blind - I'm not finding how to simply access a Windows share from Kubuntu in the help.
<pyro_17> MrBarrett yes with kubuntu
<pyro_17> MrBarrett thats the easiest way
<MrBarrett> Odd is it the "sound" link after gus 7.10?
<MrBarrett> on that site?
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: what package are you looking for?
<Jucato> Odd-rationale: mp3 support
<MrBarrett> the decoders for amarok and kaffeing
<MrBarrett> *kaffeine
 * Jucato thinks it would be best to get internet working first though...
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: are you using gutsy?
<MrBarrett> 7.10
<dwidmann> Jucato: nevermind, I finally remembered *a* way to do it
<MrBarrett> live CD installed
<pyro_17> but Jucato how will he chill to tunes while tying to get thigns working
<dwidmann> Jucato: now all I need to do is figure out how to do it with dhcp instead of static
<MrBarrett> with no internet connection to it
<Jucato> pyro_17: he can hum :)
<pyro_17> lol
<Jucato> dwidmann: dhclient eth0 or something
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: Are you running the livecd? Or have you installed it and running off your harddrive?
<MrBarrett> installed
<MrBarrett> part' HD
<MrBarrett> duel sp system
<MrBarrett> *xp
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: well. here's what to do. It might be rather painstaking but it will work...
<dwidmann> Jucato: I edited /etc/network/interfaces and manually set up eth0, then ifup eth0'd
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libxine1-ffmpeg
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: down load this ^ and all the dep and put the .debs on your thumbdrive
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: take the thumbdrive to the other computer and double click them to install. make usre to install the dependencies first.
<MrBarrett> <-- is download now
<MrBarrett> <-- but i have to boot now i'll try it and see.... thanks heaps!!
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: did you download the dependencies too?
<MrBarrett> i'll double check
<MrBarrett> there seems to be about 10... get them all??
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: and the dependecies of the dependencies if they have any and your computer doesn't...
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: is your offline computer on?
<MrBarrett> this one isnt but kubuntu is
<MrBarrett> ahh its all running
<dennister> ok, wasn't able to nap...too upset at the idea of building this server all over again :(
<BluesKaj> dennister, that's a bummer :(
<Odd-rationale> MrBarrett: on the offline computer you can do "aptitude search <packagename>" and see if it already has any of the deps.
<dennister> BUT there's no friggin way i'm going to do the whole inventory all over again, so want to get back into the apache one more time to export the data
<dennister> BluesKaj: in a way it's a bummer, but i started building that when I didn't have as many wonderful pieces of hardware to choose from, much of it I got donated just sunday and monday
<matteo_> ciao
<matteo_> qualche italiano
<matteo_> ?
<dennister> i was going to wait to build a bigger server until i had some $, but now i can make most of it right now, simply add a few pieces of hardware later, and have a much faster server
<matteo_> italiani?
<Odd-rationale> !it | matteo_
<ubotu> matteo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matteo_> odd rationale
<dennister> i mean, we all plan these projects, but then new, better stuff comes in, and you end up benefiting from the learning curve the first time around as well as the better hardware
<matteo_> is a person or a bot?
<dennister> ubotu is a u-bot-u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a u-bot-u - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dennister> see, bots r stupid :)
<BluesKaj> dennister, nice to hear about donated HW :)
<JasonWard> hi. I have kde3.5 and would like to upgrade to KDE4 on gutsy
<JasonWard> sudo apt-get install kde4 didn't quite work
<dennister> BluesKaj: yeah, but the very slow fileserver was making it really hard to enter the inventory, and when I initially built the fileserver i wasn't really expecting to use it as a database server as well as storage server for files
<Odd-rationale> !kde4 | JasonWard
<ubotu> JasonWard: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dennister> anyway, just downloaded the gutzy ubuntu-server...will use that this time around for the lamp stack
<dwidmann> JasonWard: it works flawlessly in hardy though, so you know
<dennister> when gutsy's server first came out it was very problematic, more so than the desktop cd, but it should be much better now
<Stoffer> i'm trying to format my external hdd with gparted, but I keep getting an error: http://www.pastebin.org/26771  Can someone help me out?
<matteo_> hello
<matteo_> i need to import in konversation 1.0.1 a .ini servers list
<stdin> matt__: you can ask in #konversation
<matteo_> tanks
<matteo_> i am in ubuntu irc server
<matteo_> if i want the channels list?
<Matt1728> can anyonke tell why dvdshrink doesn't work with wine on kubuntu
<matteo_> not all windows aps runs on kubuntu!
<Matt1728> oh it runs perfectly in fedora
<Matt1728> i need something to burn dvds with the nothing on linux works for me
<matteo_> try wine emulation of clone-dvd
<Matt1728> does it work with kubuntu?
<matteo_> clone-dvd is a good program
<matteo_> i don't know if is emulated
<venik> I keep losing my USB hard drive... How can I remind the system of its existence?
<matteo_> i think for korks like DVD copy , mpeg4 conversion,ripping ecc...
<Level15> if i boot off the alternate cd in recovery mode and choose Reinstall Grub boot loader option, is there a way to know if it worked (besides rebooting), and if it didn't work, see the error messages?
<matteo_> i think for works like DVD copy , mpeg4 conversion,ripping ecc...
<matteo_> windows is still better
<Matt1728> nvm
<venik> but then I have to use the horrible Zune software... ;-(
<Matt1728> i had to mess with the configureration
<Matt1728> works perfectly now
<venik> the Zune software is the only reason I still use Windows, and it is AWFUL, but there is no Linux equivalent, as far as I know
<Matt1728> oh you bought a zune?
<venik> ;-(
<Matt1728> lol
<Matt1728> try amarok
<Matt1728> it works perfectly with ipods
<venik> the hardware is OK, but the "software" is below pathetic
<Matt1728> well that's MS for you
<Matt1728> is it worst then itunes?
<venik> the Zune is better than the ipods in several ways, but until they fix the software it is nearly unusable
<mike_> hi all
<Matt1728> lol
<venik> a $249 paperweight
<Matt1728> haha
<mike_> cine e pe aici?
<Matt1728> how many songs can you put on it?
<Jucato> hm... #kubuntu-offtopic please
<venik> the sad thing is that they had a pretty decent software, based on WMP, and they rewrote the whole thing, making it awful
<venik> it is 80 gb
<Matt1728> ahh
<venik> and has an FM tuner, too
<Matt1728> haha
<Matt1728> nice
<venik> that works despite the software
<Yuuki> Hi and sorry if my question is noobish, but is there a good tuto about laptop and projector (using the vga output of the laptop) with an ati card ?
<venik> Matt-- can you help me with my USB external hard drive that disappears from time to time?
<Matt1728> i could try
<Matt1728> on linux or windows?
<venik> linux
<venik> kubuntu 7.10
<Matt1728> what's wrong with it?
<venik> It does not see it
<venik> so I cannot mount it
<Matt1728> ahh
<Matt1728> what happens when you plug it in?
<venik> yes it says that it is mounted at another spot... it is confusing
<venik> nothing happens, and it does not appear in the STORAGE system
<Matt1728> oh
<Matt1728> type mount in the command to see if it's mounted
<mike_> nici un roman pe aici?
<venik> actually, I think that the whole USB thing is sick, since now it fails to see my Flashcruiser, too
<Matt1728> ahh
<venik> After typing mount, I do not see it-- I think it was supposed to be sdd1
<Matt1728> type mount /sdd1 or something like that
<Matt1728> to see if you can mounted it
<venik> the FlashCruiser is not seen either
<Matt1728> ahh
<Matt1728> maybe you dont have driver
<Matt1728> google for it
<venik> this USED to work as of this afternoon,
<venik> and I did not remove any drivers
<Matt1728> lol
<Matt1728> that cant be good
<venik> this is almost as bad as the Zune junk
<Matt1728> did you install anything else? or uninstall?
<venik> not today
<Matt1728> did you try restarting? things usually fix themselves haha
<venik> I did, twice
<venik> no help
<Matt1728> ahh i have no idea then
<Matt1728> sorry
<venik> ok
<Yuuki> does it work with a usb key?
<ross_> Has anyone been getting "Plasma Workspace" Errors?: "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty"
<venik> no, it does not (now) see the usb key, although it used to
<venik> somehow my fstab file must have been corrupted
<Yuuki> maybe hal
<Yuuki> i dont think its fstab related
<Yuuki> hmmm
<Yuuki> hald is running?
<Yuuki> ps -aux | grep hald
<Yuuki> if not, try sudo update-rc.d -f hald defaults
<Bizzeh> hey, does anyone know of any problems with ubuntu/kubuntu and the logitech wave keyboard
<Yuuki> si it hot key related?
<Yuuki> (hot key meaning the extra keys like volume up or down etc...)
<Bizzeh> well, ever since i got this keyboard, the live cd refuses to boot
<Yuuki> what do you mean by "refuses"
<Bizzeh> as in, it just hangs, and does nothing, and stops, and doesnt do anything
<Yuuki> thats wierd
<Yuuki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565032
<Yuuki> according to that topic, it works fine except for special keys
<Yuuki> (and that is kernel related i think, so just have to wait updates)
<Bizzeh> which wouldnt be hard for me to write a filter driver to map them to some key combos
<Yuuki> maybe the problem occurs with the live CD only
<Bizzeh> it might even be something to do with my hdds
<Bizzeh> since i have managed to get it to boot once
<Bizzeh> but then it locked up at "starting partitioner"
<Yuuki> wait
<Yuuki> how do you know it is the keybaord fault?
<Bizzeh> keyboard mini reciever plugged in, livecd wont boot
<Bizzeh> unplug it, boots fine
<Bizzeh> unplug it, boot, and plug it in after live cd booted, everything is also fine
<blue_> anyone know why i'd be getting the following error when doing "make all", "make: *** No rule to make target `clean'. Stop.", the cpp file im trying to make compiles fine with "g++"
<dennister> now let's home cdrdao isn't going to get silly on me
<adz21c> blue_: tried just make?
<dennister> and freeze my whole bloody system just to burn an iso
<blue_> adz21c: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop."
<adz21c> blue_: 'no makefile found' sure you got a makefile in there?
<blue_> there is none, eclipse doesnt make one, should it?
<adz21c> blue_: i only ever used eclipse with java, but i would think it should
<Yuuki> Bizzeh check your bios
<Yuuki> and look for USB Legacy Keyboard Support
<Yuuki> and USB Legacy Mouse Support
<Bizzeh> both on
<blue_> adz21c: it makes a make file for managed projects...
<Yuuki> Bizzeh
<Yuuki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/35530
<Yuuki> is this related to your problem?
<adz21c> blue_: are you just opening the file with eclipse, its not part of a project?
<blue_> adz21c: imtrying to make the project with eclipse, file->new etc..
<adz21c> blue_: hmmm, i dunno then, i never used eclipse for cpp, u tried the eclipse channel?
<blue_> i didnt know there was one :P
<adz21c> blue_: yea theres a channel for almost anything and everything lol particularly larges projects like eclipse
<blue_> adz21c: im on it now
<blue_> adz21c: thanks so much man
<stond> Can some one please help me with a problem I am having with Kaffine I am trrying to watch a video but it keeps popping up an window saying Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. () I have Kaffine 0.8.6 and I never had this problem before can someone please help
<pagan0ne> is there another support channel for kubuntu 8.04?
<Ukonpoika> stond, try closing all applications that require sound (including your web browser), then start them again. Works for me usually. Unfortunately I cannot help fixing the issue permanently :/
<algyz> !hardy | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pagan0ne> thanx algyz
<hydrogen> CONSINDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE
<pagan0ne> hydrogen im aware, im just having grub issues, and was hoping for help ;)
<jessica_> what kind of grub issus's
<jessica_> ?
<hydrogen> CONSINDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARES
<jessica_> what grub problems are you having ?
<Ukonpoika> jessica_, he was having issues with Kubuntu 8.04, but was already redirected to the right channel.
<jessica_> #ubuntu+1 we dont help with that stuff
<jessica_> =]
#kubuntu 2008-04-02
<Ukonpoika> He knows already ;)
<Strangelet> when I press the CAPS lock key while moving my mouse, the pointer goes spastic for a while and sometimes reverts to default mouse settings, why is that?
 * nonewmsgs presses caps lock
<nonewmsgs> doesn't affect my kubuntu
<blue_> mines fine too
<Strangelet> I configured xorg so when I tap the laptop trackpad, it does not click
<hydrogen> !worksforme | blue_, nonewmsgs
<ubotu> blue_, nonewmsgs: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<luis__> hello good afternoon
<luis__> to you all
<hydrogen> well, that factoid wasn't quite what I wanted
<billyd> Hello :-)
<Strangelet> hallo :D
<nonewmsgs> under system administration there is a keyboard and you can make sure caps lock isn't linked to something
<luis__> ok the thing is that i download limewire pro but is almost impossible to conect by itself and on top of that makes my pc  very slow is there any way to fix that someone can help me please????????????????????????????????
<Strangelet> luis_: If I remember correctly, Limewire functions TERRIBLY on Linux. Perhaps you should give another piece of software a try, I personally use gtk-gnutella, it functions just fine, and gets the job done. ;)
<nonewmsgs> luis__: limewire is an application that runs java. perhaps more ram might help?
<hydrogen> oh jesus
<hydrogen> and here my friends
<hydrogen> is a fine example
<hydrogen> of why linux should remain arcane and impossible for the average user to use
<luis__> ram???
 * hydrogen goes and washes his eyes out with bleech
<Strangelet> ?
<luis__> what do you mean?? it use to work real fast when i had windows, but now that i use kubuntu is very very very slow
<luis__> is there any way to fix it or other program instead
<Yuuki> [01:08:27] <Strangelet> luis_: If I remember correctly, Limewire functions TERRIBLY on Linux. Perhaps you should give another piece of software a try, I personally use gtk-gnutella, it functions just fine, and gets the job done. ;)
<luis__> how late is there??
<Strangelet> luis_; I know of no solution, gtk-gnutella works well for me, perhaps you could give it a try. Or perhaps Apollon, though I have never used it  before
<luis__> nutella??
<luis__> sounds good to me
<Strangelet> Yuuki: excuse me?
<luis__> then let me ask you this how do i uninstall limewire???????????????
<Yuuki> just c/p your answer to luis__ question:)
<luis__> and i really like to know this because maybe in the future as i go on with kubuntu i like to learn to remove programas
<billyd> Are ASUS Linux onboard sound drivers compatible with ALSA??
<blue_> luis__: how did you install it?
<Strangelet> Yuuki: oh! thank you :)
<nonewmsgs> billyd: i have several asus linux mboards and they dont have their *own* soundcard.  i remember one was like a realtek ac'97 and one was a hd audio
<luis__> with konsole
<luis__> reading some instructions that i found in mozilla
<blue_> luis__: was it something like sudo apt-get install limewire ?
<gwc> how do i install thunderbird?
<luis__> yes
<luis__> that way exactly
<blue_> luis__: well try sudo apt-get remove limwire
<billyd> This has a RealTek ALC833 on the borad.  I got stereo using ALSA driver that is get by.  Not offered more than 2 channels
<luis__> thanks
<blue_> gwc: what distro u using? kubuntu?
<gwc> yes
<blue_> luis__: your welcome, we all learn the basics :P
<billyd> 7.07 Kubuntu
<billyd> 7.04 - sorry
<blue_> gwc: load adept manager and search for it
<Strangelet> luis_: These 'apt-get' commands get be easier for you to use, run 'adept_manager', it is basically gives a GUI for this command. It includes a search field where you can find your favorite applications. You can use this tool to upgrade, remove, and install applications easily. :D
<luis__> it appears that it coulndt find the limewire package
<nonewmsgs> luis__: there is also something called frostwire
<blue_> luis__: then as Strangelet says load up adept manager and search for it
<blue_> my adept manager doesnt find anything for limewire....
<Strangelet> luis_,blue_: I searched I did not find limewire nor have I found frostwire. :\
<Strangelet> luis_: did you add additional repositories? (deposits of binary applications)
<luis__> ok
<luis__> no i dont think so i hardly start using kubuntu and i still have a long way to learn tons of things so i dont have a clue of what you asked me but thanks i am opening adept manager and see
<blue_> i have the additional repositories fromt eh ubuntu guide and i still dont see limewire :S
<Strangelet> blue_: I doubt the Ubuntu guys really like Limewire, from what I have heard, it runs badly on all Linux. XD
<blue_> i dont want it, luis__ was wanting to know how to remove it
<Strangelet> blue_: gotcha. ;)
<luis__> ;p thank you very much i find it and remove it
<Doctor_Nick> oh, shit
<luis__> thank you guys love you
<Doctor_Nick> I think I just figured out the problem
<blue_> nice work luis__!
<Doctor_Nick> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<blue_> what is the problem?
<Doctor_Nick> is there any way to make a partition at the front of the drive after installation
<luis__> and for the nutella also is working smooth, nice, deluxe i love it
<blue_> ooo cool
<Strangelet> luis_: yayyy! :D
<Doctor_Nick> i need to make a partition for /boot
<luis__> evrytime i get in this channel i find very interesting stuff about kubuntu is adictive
<blue_> erm.... you may be able to resize a partition or move them about a bit
<blue_> luis__: yeah same here
<Doctor_Nick> qtparted says that I can't resize the first partition
<nonewmsgs> Doctor_Nick: are you sure you want a /boot
<Strangelet> Doctor_Nick: I think you can resize it, but you can only clip out space from the END of the partition, not the front.
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> ech.
<Doctor_Nick> thats not good
<blue_> Doctor_Nick: are you booting from a live CD?
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Doctor_Nick> im using an old kernel image
<blue_> why does the partition have to be at the start of  the drive?
<Doctor_Nick> because what keeps happening is that the new kernel image is placed on the hard drive AFTER the cylinder limit to which the computer can boot from
 * genii sips his coffee and contemplates the 1024 limit
<blue_> i didnt know there was a limit :P
<Doctor_Nick> I know I can move the kernel image to the front of the drive some how, but I'd rather just make a /boot partition
<nonewmsgs> blue_ there used to be various limits back in the day
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: you shure about that man... that's for really old BIOS
<blue_> so can you not make one partition smaller then shuffle them all to the end of the drive and make your new partition at the front?
<Doctor_Nick> nejode: its the only explanation I can come up with
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: my "/" partition is way over the half of the drive
<BluesKaj> Doctor_Nick, recomend using "ultimate Boot disk"  or "Super Grub CD", depending on what you are trying to do
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: do you have sata+ide drives?
<Doctor_Nick> is it a sata drive or an eide drive
<Doctor_Nick> eide
<Doctor_Nick> its a laptop
<Doctor_Nick> its coming up on 4 years old
<nejode> and what happens when you update?
<Doctor_Nick> that's what happened
<nejode> ...GRUB doesn't find your kernel?
<Doctor_Nick> there were kernel updates in the last update i did
<Doctor_Nick> no
<Doctor_Nick> I can only boot from an older one
<nejode> do you have nvidia or fglrx drivers?
<geowv> please i need help
<Doctor_Nick> fglrx
<geowv> somebody who knows
<geowv> noone?
<nonewmsgs> how is your name pink
<blue_> ask your question, if anyone knows they'll answer
<geowv> ok
<kmos> hello
<Jucato> !somebody | geowv
<nejode> ok, when tou update a kernel you have to reinstal the drivers because the new kernel needs it's own module
<ubotu> geowv: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geowv> i have a sagem fast 800 modem
<geowv> i instaled a package named ubudsl
<geowv> i kan ping
<geowv> i can speak with you
<geowv> i can update my system
<geowv> but i cannot load webpages
<blue_> can you wget webpages?
<geowv> wget???
<blue_> "System.out.println("hello world!1");"
<blue_> geowv:  "wget www.av.com"
<Doctor_Nick> ah hah.
<geowv> my broser for example says
<geowv> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.gr:
<geowv> Could not connect to host http://www.google.gr/.
<Jucato> I'm guessing DNS problems
<blue_> yeah thats what i thought too
<Doctor_Nick> So for example, under IDE/ATA, 2^16 or 65,536 cylinders are supported.
<geowv> tha modem is connected via usb
<Doctor_Nick> thats 128 gigabytes
<Doctor_Nick> guess what my harddrive is
<blue_> geowv: open a console, type "wget www.av.com" an hit enter
<blue_> Doctor_Nick: 40gig
<Doctor_Nick> no, 140 gigs
<geowv> i did
<geowv> it
<blue_> does it say Resolving www.av.com... 216.109.112.135
<Doctor_Nick> my harddrive is just about full, so its likely that the new kernel image was placed beyond that
<Doctor_Nick> thats the answer
<geowv> yeas
<blue_> does it say `index.html' saved at the bottom?
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: the kernel image are always placed in /boot...
<kmos> hola para todos
<geowv> index.html' saved [9029]
<nejode> ...and a 4 year old laptop should't have the 1024 sector limit
<blue_> geowv: it must be your browser then, what browser u using?
<petar> hi I'm new in kubuntu
<geowv> konqueror
<petar> I like to insatl flash player but I don't now how
<LaptopFam> hi to all i am nre to linux i just downloaded ubntu 7.10 server amd 64x, i burn the iso on to a cd, but the  only file taht i see is a html file and the cd read 500+ megs i even try tobit strat with that cd but nothing happens
<blue_> geowv: try firefox, i gtg sleep, im dying here :P
<geowv> its the default browser of kubundu 7.04
<geowv> how can i download it
<blue_> geowv: sudo apt-get install firefox
<blue_> petar: look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Browser_Plug-ins
<petar> tnx
<geowv> blue thank you very much
<geowv> i hope it will work
<geowv> yes babe
<geowv> thats it
<geowv> tnk you men
<Doctor_Nick> nejode: no, it shouldnt
<Doctor_Nick> it has a 65,536 limit
<Doctor_Nick> cylinder limit
<Doctor_Nick> and i have a 140 gig partition at the beginning of the drive
<petar> I don't now what to do
<petar> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kmos> hola
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: man, I had that same problem every time I installed a new kernel
<Doctor_Nick> :)
<Doctor_Nick> now you know what the problem is
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: what do you get...a black screen?
<Doctor_Nick> no just an error 18
<nejode> ...that's a GRUB error!!!
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: give a couple of minutes and I'll give you a link...
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi everyone, can I get rid of KDE wallet? It's of absolutely no use to me.
<Alucard_Hellsing> i just finished setting up my skype but the skype out calls are no longer free. anyone know another free voip
<Alucard_Hellsing> other that openwengo
<genii> Ar-Pharazon: remove package kwalletmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> he could try not being so cheap -_-
<Ar-Pharazon> genii: That won't have any messy side effects for the applications that use KDE wallet, will it? Specifically the wireless connection
<Daisuke_Ido> not the wallet guy
<Ar-Pharazon> Daisuke_Ido:  Heh =D
<genii> Ar-Pharazon: If you're not using it it won't matter
<Daisuke_Ido> um, if an app uses the wallet, then it is of use to you...  but i don't know for sure, i've never actually attempted to remove kwalletmanager :)
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I've removed it without ill effects
<Daisuke_Ido> there you have it, it should be just fine :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok, hope it doesn't mess up my wifi... Thanks
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_make_a_separate_boot_partition ... about half way down the page
<Doctor_Nick> nejode: looks good, thanks
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.msg109864#msg109864
<swatto> Is there an FTP client installed by default on kubuntu please?
<Jucato> swatto: Konqueror
<nejode> swatto: sudo apt-get install kftpgrabber
<Doctor_Nick> swatto: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<Jucato> nejode: "installed by default" :)
<Doctor_Nick> konqueror sucks for ftp :/
<Jucato> why?
<genii> also kasablanca
<nejode> Jucato: it's my opinion, I like FireFTP as a firefox add-on too
<Jucato> nejode: not you though :)
<Jucato> the "why?" was for Doctor_Nick
<nejode> ... the gui's for ksablanca, kftpgrabber, filezilla or Fireftp are "more friendly" as I see it.
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Jucato> hm... ok...
<Jucato> (you can have more than 1 split view in Konqueror though... plus tabs... oh well)
<genii> Jucato: Konq diehard ;)
<nejode> ...well, many people prefer the cli....
<Jucato> genii: not really. I mean, not as much before. Dolphin is fancy too :)
<nejode> I don't know in KDE4, but in KDE3 konqueror beats dolphin hands down
<Jucato> nejode: so true. because it isn't Dolphin
<Jucato> it's called D3lphin... but should probably be renamed to clownfish
<alex_> HELLO
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato, how dare you slight the noble clownfish by suggesting d3lphin take the name?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: I couldn't think of a more appropriate fish in 5 seconds :)
<alex_> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE CAD?
<Jucato> !caps | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alex_> okay
<alex_> so who knows how to use cad?
<nejode> ...well...well... D3lphin is a little bit faster, but nowhare near konqueror's superpowers!!
<Dr_willis> how to use cad... what a broad and vague question.
<alex_> and does anyone know how to install a hp laserjet 1100 printer on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> I use the 'qcad' program  every so often.
<alex_> well can you tell me how to use it to create diagrams?
<genii> Yeah, qcad isn't so horrible
<Dr_willis> run qcad, start drawing the box's and lines and whatever...
<Dr_willis> What sort of answer are you expexting?
<Dr_willis> Theres other 'vector drawing' programs out there also.
<Dr_willis> xcircuit - Draw circuit schematics or almost anything
<Dr_willis> dia - Diagram editor
<alex_> well i am having issues with vista!  I have one of those pesky machines!
<Jucato> (kivio? eek...)
<alex_> i am trying to put ubuntu on it, yet it won't let me!  can you explain why this might be?
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<Dr_willis> depends on how you are trying to isntall it. and the exact error messages you are gettting.
 * genii sips a coffee and contemplates such complications as wubi and 64bit install on 32 bit systems
<alex_> it keeps rebooting and locking up!
<Doctor_Nick> STOP CONTEMPLATIN' AND START EXCASERBATIN'
 * Jucato will let that one go this time
<genii> hehe
<alex_> it is a hp dv 6626us entertainment notebook with a core 2 duo 1.5GHz
<Doctor_Nick> is there a disk geometry analyzer for linux that will let me see what sector/track/cylinder a file is taking up on the disk?
<Dr_willis> alex_, its possible you burnt the cd badly, check the md5sum on it. its possible theres some issue with that specific laptop. the ubuntu forums may have info on it..
<alex_> i am having to open three different programs just to use its integrated webcam, if that gives you any indication of why i am wanting to put linux on it!
<Dr_willis> alex_,  webcam support under linux - can be very lacking - d3epending onthe webcam
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't mean the webcam's going to work, of course...
<lupita_> hi again
<Daisuke_Ido> and doc beats me to the punch
<lupita_> guys i need help again
<Dr_willis> ones integerated into laptops - can be even MORE flakey
<Dr_willis> :)
<alex_> i am wanting to have a reliable machine for portability and for traveling in the car!
<Dr_willis> ok Daisuke_Ido  you take over. :)
<Dr_willis> i gotta get ready for work.
<Daisuke_Ido> and genii, i would personally prefer to never think of wubi, ever
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm actually on my way out as well :\
<Dr_willis> alex_,  try out some other disrtos/live cd's   to see how well linux works in general on the box.
<alex_> ok
<lupita_> i cannot hear anything theres a red ricle on the voulmen icon how can y activate it again please help??????????????????????????????
<genii> alex_: The laptop testing page has nothing yet on the 6626us
<alex_> well i am having a instable and unreliable laptop right now!
<lupita_> if i place my cursor on the volume icon it appear a legend that say something like unnable to find the mixer
<lupita_> can you help me please??????????????????????????
<alex_> well lupita what sound card do you have?
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: why don't you paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ the results of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Daisuke_Ido> *ahem*
<Doctor_Nick> ...hmm.
<Daisuke_Ido> one question mark will do just fine
<lupita_> is easy there another user in the same pc and he does get to hear whatever he wants but when i come in with my account i can hear anything
<Doctor_Nick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61877/
<Doctor_Nick> interesting
<alex_> well are you an administrator?
<lupita_> no
<lupita_> he is
<alex_> well that could be part of it!
<lupita_> or i think both cause i have no restrictions
<alex_> well try rebooting!
<lupita_> is just so i can have my own stuff in the pc without him geting in my account
<lupita_> i did everything
<lupita_> but no
<lupita_> nothing work
<genii> alex_: If you're determined to put ubuntu on it, there is a helpful page here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<lupita_> i when into system settings
<nejode> Doctor_Nick: hey man, maybe what you got is the 137GB bug
<lupita_> and try to fix it but theres nothing there that let me know that something is wrong and i cant get activate it the volume
<Doctor_Nick> nejode: yeah probably
<Doctor_Nick> imma reboot and check to see if i have LBA turned on
<nejode> ...it's a lot more probable, you can try reducing your "/" partition to a size smaller than 137 gb
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<nejode> ...run "df -h" to see the ammount of free space you got
<Doctor_Nick> not alog
<Doctor_Nick> t
<Doctor_Nick> like 5 gb
<alex_> bye!
<nejode> man, you'll have to copy some data to an external disk or dvd's
<Doctor_Nick> no, i'll just do the boot partition thing you sent me
<LaptopFam> hi to all i am nre to linux i just downloaded ubntu 7.10 server amd 64x, i burn the iso on to a cd, but the  only file taht i see is a html file and the cd read 500+ megs i even try tobit strat with that cd but nothing happens
<hakxis> hello
<hakxis> speak spanish???
<BluesKaj> !es | hakxis
<ubotu> hakxis: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hakxis> ok
<hakxis> gracias
<linuxlover> May you please tell me a Diary like personal information storing software, like Outlook in windows.
<BluesKaj> linuxlover, kontact
<linuxlover> thank you BluesKaj. It is already installed in my system. Thank you for your help.
<jgarneau> hey so uh
<jgarneau> i can't get to the kdm login screen
<jgarneau> and i don't have autologin enabled in the system settings thing
<jgarneau> it just logs me right in on bootup
<jgarneau> and killing x then restarting it does the same
<epimeth> ahoy!
<epimeth> why is my desktop effects empty? :-(
<jgarneau> so i clicked the power button on my pc
<jgarneau> and logged out through the menu that appeared, which also kills my x session
<jgarneau> epimeth: uh did you install the plugins
<jgarneau> epimeth: get compiz-fusion-plugins
<jgarneau> eh
<epimeth> jgarneau: cheers... out of curiosity, where would I find that I need them?  :-)
<hpgarcia> is there a build in april fools in linux? when I booted it up it came up with w unicorn background after I logged in it went away? did that happen to anyone one else?
<epimeth> jgarneau: I saw that desktop effects was available when I checked out the "whats new" in hardy, but there was no link to documentation
<genii> hpgarcia: Yes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741833
<epimeth> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hpgarcia> thanks genii
<genii> hpgarcia: np
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: is should be under "system"
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: its just a simple compiz installer
<Daisuke_Ido> so much for parity with ubuntu.
<hpgarcia> are any of you guys running the 64 bit ver?
<genii> hpgarcia: Not on this box, but yes
<hpgarcia> 8.04?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: cheers
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I can't believe I didn't see that :-)
<genii> hpgarcia: No, 7.10
<gargoyle76> what file has the display info?
<gargoyle76> configuration that is
<gargoyle76> is it xorg.conf?
<genii> Yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gargoyle76> thx
<gargoyle76> I can't seem to change the video driver or resolution w/o losing everything
<gargoyle76> i can get to cmd line after failure tho
<gargoyle76> is there a way to test the driver w/o restarting xserver?
<genii> Not really
<stond> does anybody know a really good video converter for KDE I am using Kubuntu 7.10 installed onto my PS3
<genii> gargoyle76: What video card does command: lspci | grep VGA           report?
<Odd-rationale> stond: search www.kde-apps.org there are serveral
<gargoyle76> genii-->hold one
<gargoyle76> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<genii> gargoyle76: Should use "ati" to get system usable.
<gargoyle76> ok...i'll try
<gargoyle76> ~gone
<Alucard_Hellsing> i cant figure out why my frostwire package will not insert, can someone help me
<NickPresta> Alucard_Hellsing, will not insert?
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes
<NickPresta> Alucard_Hellsing, like when trying to type in a song name? or something?
<Alucard_Hellsing> wat?
<Alucard_Hellsing> the installer package
<NickPresta> Alucard_Hellsing, oh. Are you using the deb file provided at the frostwire homepage?
<Alucard_Hellsing> the installer package will not insert into my system
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes
<Alucard_Hellsing> it starts to insert then just exits
<Alucard_Hellsing> can u help me
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: Download the file to your home directory. Then in konsole: sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.5.i596.deb          (if that was the deb file name)
<genii> If it fails the output may tell us why
<Alucard_Hellsing> dpkg: error processing frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb (--install):
<Alucard_Hellsing>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Alucard_Hellsing> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Alucard_Hellsing>  frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<Alucard_Hellsing> and yes that is the correct file name
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: Where did you put the file?
<Alucard_Hellsing> home
<Alucard_Hellsing> hold on
<Alucard_Hellsing> i think i know the prob
<Alucard_Hellsing> k got it thx
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: np
<Alucard_Hellsing> k now it wont run
<BluesKaj> frostwire is very java sensitive ... try lauching it from the konsole and post the errors on pastebin
<Alucard_Hellsing> /usr/share/applications/frostwire.desktop: line 1: [Desktop: command not found
<Alucard_Hellsing> /usr/share/applications/frostwire.desktop: line 3: Gnutella/Bittorrent: No such file or directory
<Alucard_Hellsing> /usr/share/applications/frostwire.desktop: line 4: and: command not found
<Alucard_Hellsing> /usr/share/applications/frostwire.desktop: line 9: Network: command not found
<genii> !pastebin | Alucard_Hellsing
<ubotu> Alucard_Hellsing: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Colonel_Panic> I have a new video card and sound card
<Colonel_Panic> is there any particular procedure I have to follow when I install them?
<cuznt> i would install then inside the pc
<cuznt> ;)
<Alucard_Hellsing> that is another prob i have
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Do one at a time. When changing video card put driver in xorg.conf to vesa
<Colonel_Panic> ok thanks
<Alucard_Hellsing> i have ati 9250 but i cant use it with kubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> video card first, yes?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Thats adviseable, yes
<Colonel_Panic> the video card is a NVIDIA 8600 GTS
<Colonel_Panic> ok. Here goes....
<Colonel_Panic> talk to you later
<Alucard_Hellsing> i cant install the driver without the card in but if i have the card in i cant use the x11 im stuck ing cmd  which is not good because i have dialup
<Colonel_Panic> wait... will I need my Kubuntu Gutsy install disk for this?
<BluesKaj> Alucard_Hellsing, is the frostwire folder located in /home/yourusername/ ?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: You shouldn't need it. If you get to a black screen or it hangs up, try to shut down safely, put the old card back in and return here
<Alucard_Hellsing> leme see
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> the 'old card' is onboard video
<Alucard_Hellsing> no
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Then you should be OK, may need to change order in bios of which to use as default though
<yao_ziyuan> what packages in adept-manager should i download in order to have a kde4 desktop (i'm in kubuntu 7.10)
<Alucard_Hellsing> blueskaj it is not
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'll talk to you all in a bit
<Colonel_Panic> oh hey
<Colonel_Panic> one more thing
<Alucard_Hellsing> i dont know where it is
<Colonel_Panic> how do I save my session?
<BluesKaj> Alucard_Hellsing, in the konsole/terminal type , whereis frostwire
<Alucard_Hellsing>   /usr/bin/frostwire /usr/lib/frostwire
 * genii tries to stay awake
<BluesKaj> Alucard_Hellsing, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /usr/lib/frostwire, in that file look for text file called "Readme" or "Install"
<Alucard_Hellsing> it cant open is kate
<Alucard_Hellsing> in*
<BluesKaj> ok, try, kdesudo konqueror /usr/lib/frostwire
<Alucard_Hellsing> there is no readme or install...there is a runfrostwire.sh
<jessica_> i need to stop the screen going to black after my system has been idle for 5 or 10 mins
<BluesKaj> just for your info Alucard_Hellsing , Ktorrent is much better than frostwire for P2P
<Alucard_Hellsing> yea but i dont know how to use ktorrent
<jessica_> ktorrent is relativly simple
<Alucard_Hellsing> all i get is web searches when i use it
<BluesKaj> ok , in the konsole cd /usr/lib/frostwire, then ./runfrostwire.sh
<jessica_> i need to stop my screen going to black after my system is idle for 5 to 10 mins
<Alucard_Hellsing> bash: ./runfrostwire.sh: No such file or directory
<genii> jessica_: Your mileage may vary http://tnlessone.wordpress.com/2007/01/27/how-to-get-rid-of-the-10-minutes-blank-screen-screensaver/
<BluesKaj> genii , i must be giving the wrong advice here, can you help , Alucard_Hellsing ?
<jessica_> thanks that should have done it
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: Are you still in /usr/lib/frostwire ?
<Alucard_Hellsing> yes
<Itaku> how do i get a program out of fullscreen mode?
<genii> BluesKaj: Not sure I can assist much, I don't use frostwire. But I'll give a shot
<Alucard_Hellsing> any help apreiciated
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: try: sudo bash runfrostwire.sh
<cuznt> itakeu try esc
<cuznt> or f12
<Itaku> did
<cuznt> i mean f11
<Alucard_Hellsing> same thing....
<genii> Alucard_Hellsing: OK, I'm fresh out of ideas on it then. Maybe visit their forum for help
<Itaku> f11 worked
<Itaku> thanks
<Alucard_Hellsing> i have to go
<BluesKaj> the runfrostwire.sh made me think it was an installer or run file
<genii> Darn and i found a help site for him, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<genii> BluesKaj: the .sh part mans it should have done something with bash
<genii> *means
<genii> <- tired
<BluesKaj> maybe it should have been chmod +x , or made executable in properties
<genii> Yes, perhaps
<BluesKaj> oh well , he's better off without frostwire , it's clunky as hell
<genii> BluesKaj: Thats generally my view
<ReallyhungNbruta> hello could someone please help me with tinyerp?
<BluesKaj> what a dumb nick
<BluesKaj> anyway , gonna hit the sack ...nite folks
<genii> I guess I'll wait 10 minutes more for the guy changing his video card to show up
<Todd67> hello could someone please help with tinyerp?
<genii> Todd67: I'm not familiar with that program, but there seems to be something about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606498
<Xcerca> anybody know how i can put the kubuntu live iso on a usb pen drive and boot of it that ?
<genii> Xcerca: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<genii> for 6.10 but applies to almost any version
<Xcerca> thx
<genii> They may have a later tutorial somewhere on that site
<genii> Xcerca: Found the later tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Xcerca> thx , i was just looking at the 7.04 version, thx
<Xcerc1> is kubuntu using kde 4 ?
<nyko> Xcerc1: yes beta for now is 8.04
<gargoyle76> genii--> couldn't change the driver
<genii> gargoyle76: When editing system files need to use admin privelege. So in terminal will be sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    for example if you need to save
<nyko> can you said to me how to put the log in log out in task bar
<Xcerc2> are there any compatibility problems with using the x64 version.. flash or another package.. or is that all in the past ?
<seba> i dont have eny server for Ktorrent. HELP
<seba> or a-mule
<metbsd> ok, so the cable between bridge pc and hub/router, should be crossover or normal ethernet cable?
<seba> normal ethernet cable 256k
<level1> Hi, Im trying to recover a broken mac.  Ive named several files with things like question marks, that HFS+ supports, but when I try to move it to my fat 32 hard drive, konqueror just fails, as does cp
<level1> is there a command that can correct broken file names
<gargoyle76> genii--> I know...I backed up xorg.conf..changed driver to ATI Radeon...didn't come back...had to restore
<seba> please  anyone
<gkffjcs> I'm having an issue with knoqueror, when I try to use the protocal sftp:// or fish:// konqueror tries to resolve to http://fish:// which obviously doesn't work
<sarah17f> i am not familiar with fish or sftp
<sarah17f> seba what's up
<gkffjcs> they allow you to use ssh to access remote filesystems through konqueror
<genii> just "ati" should work.
<gargoyle76> genii--> tried that driver too...didn't work either...stumped
<seba> i dont have eny server for Ktorrent. HELP
<seba> please sarah17f
<sarah17f> you dont have envy server for ktorrent
<sarah17f> i dont understand?
<sarah17f> do you want envy or ktorrent
<genii> gargoyle76: The fallback of course is the vesa driver
<seba> i dont now beacause I use Ubuntu for a wae
<seba> for a weak, sorry
<gargoyle76> genii--> that's what i'm using
<genii> sarah17f: I belive he wants "any" server for ktorrent
<seba> someone
<sarah17f> his torrent files aren't conecting?
<genii> apparently
<seba> yes
<sarah17f> have you tried azaurus?
<seba> program azaurus, or it is a server
<Daisuke_Ido> !azureus | seba
<ubotu> seba: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<gargoyle76> nothing else to try/
<Daisuke_Ido> however, it does have a built-in personal tracker
<gargoyle76> dang
<seba> thanks Ubotu, Buenas Noches
<nyko> kubuntu-fr
<nyko> oups sorry
<gkffjcs> if I want to add german to the spell check in openoffice, what is the language pack I should add, anyone know?
<gkffjcs> my system is all in english, and I am in the U.S., but I would like ooo to figure out and properly spell check german.
<gkffjcs> aswell as english
<NatureTM> wow kde4 was slow for me, konsole-kde4 takes like 30 seconds to give me a prompt
<metbsd> wow
<metbsd> yiou must have a slow machien
<stdin> if that's on hardy, you can probably blame skim
<NatureTM> hardy yeah
<NatureTM> I'm gonna goog skin, not familiar
<stdin> it happens with just about any Qt/KDE app, anything with some text box
<NatureTM> oh and the latest hardy update decided to remove kdm4 without setting up kdm3 again
<NatureTM> I didn't like kde4 anyways... couldn't (easily) setup multiple panels
<NatureTM> felt like it sould still be in beta or rc
<wraithmagi> need help with gtk-qt engine...
<wraithmagi> have installed the package thru adept, but none of my gtk apps are using my theme...
<wraithmagi> when I launch them from konsole get a message that:  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine"
<wraithmagi> any ideas/fixes?
<wraithmagi> kde 3.5.8
<wraithmagi> is anyone on?
<epimeth> why don't the desktop effects load automatically?
<gnarlie> hi
<gnarlie> kubuntu 8.04 kde4 beta crashes seriously for me :/
<gnarlie> once I almost managed to login but it just freezes at the kdm login screen
<Jucato> gnarlie: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 issues. thanks
<gnarlie> ok
<gnarlie> thanks
<dwidmann> lah dah dee dah ....
 * dwidmann is bored to tears
 * jussi01 points dwidmann to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * dwidmann wonders why he just got pointed to another dead channel
<dek> is there a repository to get latest FF 3.0 beta 5?
<jussi01> dwidmann: cause there is always something happening there...
<vit> hola
<luis_> hello guys good night
<luis_> just a quick question can someone tell me how can i install games from konsole please???????????????????????
<nismo> use adept to install games
<dwidmann> luis_: what games?
<luis_> like card games spider solitario and those games
<dwidmann> luis_: type sudo aptitude and you should have a usable curses interface for installing packages from konsole
<luis_> well i am new in kubuntu so what should i type????
<dwidmann> luis_: "sudo aptitude"
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<dwidmann> hiya ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> um whats the "balloon"-like info called that shows "magik"ally when hovering over taskbar buttons?
<ForgeAus> and can you turn that off?
<ForgeAus> actually its the entire panel not just taskbar
<luis_> i did that and it appears a list of installed stuff and a list of non installed
<luis_> whats next please??
<dwidmann> luis_: select the ones that you want to install next
<luis_> i did
<luis_> and i press enter but nothing happens
<dwidmann> luis_: I think the bar along the top says you need to press "g" next to download/install the things.
<ForgeAus> whats this aptitude or dselect or something?
<luis_> i did it but appears a message in a gray windows that say that theres no planified package to be install or eliminated or update it
<luis_> so i am stuck
<ForgeAus> planified? never heard of it
<ForgeAus> luis if thats the name of a package perhaps its not listed in the repository?
<luis_> well i dont know that a did had them but something went wrong and i had to reinstall kubuntu but someone told me a comman to type in konsole and i got those games but now i cant remember does anyone knows the command please????
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<dwidmann> I figured adept might be easier, but apparently something's not right ...... perhaps you're better off using "sudo apt-cache search searchforsomethinga" to search and "sudo apt-get install packagename" to install
<ForgeAus> is the general command to install things
<dwidmann> erm, no sudo on the apt-cache search
<dwidmann> I must have been sudo happy o.O
<ForgeAus> hehe I'm "naughty" I tend to run a shell in sudo for root stuff
<ForgeAus> so no need to sudo all the time on my commands
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus, sudo -i
<ForgeAus> yeah something like that
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: I only do that right after a fresh install when I need to sudo a lot for the most part ...
<ForgeAus> oh I'm a tinkerer I find myself sudoing alot
<ForgeAus> thats why I found Xephyr to be useful :)
<ForgeAus> I could sudo a root X-desktop
<ForgeAus> minimize it out of the way and only use it for root stuff
<dwidmann> I don't really use xephyr..... I just use xinit and put it in something like vt12 if I need another session .....
<ForgeAus> (it helped that I had a slightly different theme set)
<ForgeAus> whats xinit and vt12?
<cweagans> quick question:  does compiz work with KDE?
<ForgeAus> cwegans answer: yes, in gerenal
<ForgeAus> grr general
<Daisuke_Ido> quick answer: yesish
<cweagans> (or beryl)
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl no longer exists
<ForgeAus> there are some minor exceptions like multiple desktops in stuff kile edgy
<dwidmann> ctrl+alt+f12 would get you to vt12, here's something I'd normally use for xinit, first, go to a vt  .... perhaps vt3 (ie: ctrl+alt+f3), log in, type xinit -- :1 vt12
<luis_> ok
<ForgeAus> I Don't recommend using beryl
<ForgeAus> update to copmiz-fusion if possible
<ForgeAus> grr compiz-fusion if I can spell it
<cweagans> is there a mostly easy way to install compiz? I just installed the ATI drivers for my card (And they are working).
<cweagans> is it just apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<rico> GL Desktop for KDE? Good idea?
<ForgeAus> oh I don't have vt capability in AndLinux so thats out of the question
<ForgeAus> but I Get what oyu mean
<luis_>  hoursi know i did something cause is installing something and it asked me to introduce de kubuntu cd again and it says that is going to take about
<ForgeAus> something like that cweagans
<luis_> 7 hours
<ForgeAus> but you have to have it available in your repository
<ForgeAus> which version of Kubuntu u using? edgy? feisty? gusty? etc?
<cweagans> 7.10....dunno what animal :P
<ForgeAus> yup thats feisty
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: gutsy
<luis_> i guess they are cause it showed me a list of uninstalled stuff games among everything
<ForgeAus> you might wanna apt-get remove beryl (and any other compiz/beryl packages you hav)
<ForgeAus> oops sorry dwidmann your right
<luis_> and it also say that something was broken and fix it
<cweagans> I don't have any beryl/compiz packages installed at all
<ForgeAus> (don't worry I'll get it right one day)
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: why can't you use vts?
<cweagans> fresh install
<ForgeAus> ok cweagans then apt-get install compiz-fusion should work
<luis_> that beryl
<luis_> look out in google
<cweagans> it says it couldn't find the package
<cweagans> any specific repo that I need enabled?
<ForgeAus> as long as its in your repositories (you might need to add universe, backports or something)
<luis_> i just saw something about that and how to download it
<ForgeAus> ok make sure you have universe, multiverse and gutsy-backports in your repositories cweagans
<cweagans> ah...i found the problem
<cweagans> it's apt-get install compiz
<cweagans> no "-fusion" at the end
<ForgeAus> um not sure compiz is the right package
<ForgeAus> I'm fairly certain its now called compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> !info compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in gutsy
<ForgeAus> ok maybe it is just compiz
<cweagans> !info compiz
<ubotu> Package compiz does not exist in gutsy
<cweagans> or not.....
<DrNaebko> =)
<ForgeAus> uh... thats wierd
<ForgeAus> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ForgeAus> go there cweagans :)
<cweagans> cool. that works. thanks!
<ForgeAus> note: kde4's kwin desktop manager has some 3dfx built in
<dwidmann> ***window manager, not desktop manager
<ForgeAus> okok technicalities, dwidmann is right I was inaccurate...
<Daisuke_Ido> so has the kde4 release in the repos added the new default style?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: plasma is the desktop & the panel
<ForgeAus> what new default style?
<ForgeAus> yeah I know theres bits like plasma (gadgets/widgets whatever you wanna call them in that are plasmoids right?) and Oxygen and a few other bits to KDE4
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: oxygen? Yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> not oxygen
<ForgeAus> Okular instead of Kpdf
<Daisuke_Ido> Bespin
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.jarzebski.pl/admin/store/publish/kde4_790000_bespin.jpg
<khad> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 with Gnome right now. Would snatching KDE from the repositories be the same thing as installing Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> yes khad
<ForgeAus> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<khad> ok, cool thanks
<khad> it's been a year or two since i've installed ubuntu. I'm quite impressed with its progress
<khad> i remember the days getting compiz to work took days of hard labor!
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> well back with Edgy I had ATI problems
<ForgeAus> so Beryl was painful and I don't think I ever got it working
<ForgeAus> but I'm a little more used to Linux nowerdays
<khad> same here
<petar> hi
<khad> hey petar
<petar> i have a problem with kopete
<ForgeAus> hey petar :)
<ForgeAus> what kind of problem with kopete?
<petar> I send mesage but The following message has not been sent correctly  (Connection closed):
<ForgeAus> hmmm sounds like a tcpip issue of some kind
<ForgeAus> what do you mean you send message?
<ForgeAus> first of all are you logged into (ICQ, yahoo, MSN or whatever )
<petar> in MSN
<rico> a guys
<petar> i'm online now and i can't write message
<ForgeAus> ok um not sure how to help you petar, I don't know if you'll get more help by asking in #KDE or not
<rico> what is a good chat program which supoorts offline messeging and transpart skins?
<ForgeAus> but its somethin gyou might be able to try
<ForgeAus> rico transparent skins? I dunno offline messaging well msn and yahoo do that now in windows but I don't know if pigdin and/or kopete have yet followed suit
<ForgeAus> ICQ and AOL I don't know if they have offline messaging or not
<rico> i tried it on those, it doesnt work
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, okular is in as the default viewer, and it works quite well
<ForgeAus> ok... well then I don't know
<ForgeAus> okular is nice :)
<ForgeAus> from what I've seen sofar
<ForgeAus> whats gnome's default terminal called?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: gnome-terminal
<ForgeAus> hehe lol ok
<ForgeAus> thanx
<ForgeAus> hmm 33meg for that, no thanx
<petar> my friends send me a message but I can't read
<ForgeAus> happier with kde :)
<petar> i read just the nicname of my firend
<ForgeAus> petar I wish I could help but I don't know enough about kopete
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: yakuake looks like its using 3mb for me o.O
<petar> ok
<ForgeAus> what it says 127kb archive here ?
<ForgeAus> (also rudely installed without checking if I really wanted it :)
<ForgeAus> of course I can always apt-get remove
<ForgeAus> I like konsole anyway...
<ForgeAus> I was just curious about some of the fetures of gnome-terminal becuase I have a friend who is a gnome-a-holic...
<ForgeAus> does the default gnome-terminal have tabs?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: yakuake ftw
<khad> ForgeAus, yes
<dwidmann> It's a quake style terminal (press a hotkey and it slides down), and it uses konsole-kpart to do all the work :)
 * khad is installing KDE. I can't wait to see what it's like now. It's been yeeeaaarrs since I've loaded it up.
<dwidmann> khad: don't forget to give KDE4 a run too, 'tis the future
<ForgeAus> hmmm are you sure is is the right word? maybe will be
<ForgeAus> is going to be?
<ForgeAus> hmmm I always liked the slogan "The Future is Now" :)
<khad> kde4? that's different from kde?
<ForgeAus> but its technically incorrect
<dwidmann> khad: newer version that won't be pushed in by default for some time because as of yet its a bit buggy, unoptimized, and incomplete
<ForgeAus> khad kde3.5.x is the general KDE release, KDE4 is the new one that I agree with dwidmans suggestion to try
<ForgeAus> dwidmann buggy?
<ForgeAus> ouch!
<ForgeAus> hopefully by Ibex's release most of that will be ironed out :)
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: I consider crashes and hangs to be signs of bugs, yes.
<ForgeAus> I think Ibex is the next Kubuntu I'll b downloading
<khad> ahhh i see. will they run beside each other or is it an upgrade?
<ForgeAus> swidman crashes and hangs? ouch!
<ForgeAus> they can run beside eachother
<dwidmann> khad: standard kubuntu desktop with kde3 = kubuntu-desktop, standard kubuntu desktop with kde4 = kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ForgeAus> (or in a nested x-desktop by either X-nesting with Xephyr or possibly dwidmanns suggestion earlier using different vt's
<Boohbah> khad: no don't try kde4 it's not done yet
<dwidmann> Boohbah: that's no reason not to try it though
<khad> I have ubuntu installed on a side computer to mess with, I don't mind running betas
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: can also just log out and choose kde4 instead of kde3 when logging in
<dwidmann> khad: it can also be considered feature incomplete
<ForgeAus> hehe I use a virtual machine for a kubuntu too my "messabout" one
<dwidmann> A lot of apps haven't been ported to kde4 yet either
<ForgeAus> except my normal Kubuntu these days happens to be AndLinux
<khad> ahhh
<ForgeAus> (essentially Kubuntu within Windows)
<khad> alrighty, KDE is finished installing. gonna load it up now. nice to see the ubuntu community is still great these days :)
<mike_> salut e cineva din ro?
<mike_> salut e cineva din ro?
<booch> hello
<booch> hello enybody home?
<booch> heey
<booch> hey
<emilsedgh> hi!
<emilsedgh> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emilsedgh> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<emilsedgh> booch: now if you need help, just ask your question
<booch> yes
<booch> i need help
<booch> i'm downloding cd from off web page, CD with Kubuntu  8.04 KDE 4.0
<booch> and installed on my desktop PC
<booch> but i do not see where i can configure my network
<emilsedgh> go on
<emilsedgh> hm, you could go to System Settings->Network or try knetworkmanager for wireless i think
<booch> yes i tried
<booch> but...
<emilsedgh> you could use ifconfig too, sudo ifconfig etch0 127.0.0.1 sets your ip to 127.0.0.1 (run it in command line)
<booch> yes i use this commands
<Carutsu> hello, my laptop is trying to burn myself alive, it's ridulosly hot, las thing that I remember I did was to let powertop change the USB autosuspend to 1, i've read that's wrong but nothing is concluding, can this be the cause of so much hot? how do I change it back?
<emilsedgh> booch: so what is the problem/error?
<booch> this is true copy file text (old my file)
<booch> auto lo
<booch> iface lo inet loopback
<booch> address 127.0.0.1
<booch> netmask 255.0.0.0
<booch> iface eth0 inet static
<booch> address 192.168.1.7
<booch> netmask 255.255.255.0
<booch> gateway 192.168.1.1
<booch> auto eth0
<booch> à, DNS âïèñûâàòü â /etc/resolv.conf
<emilsedgh> !paste | booch
<booch> Êîä:
<ubotu> booch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<booch> nameserver 195.5.46.12
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | good god man~
<ubotu> good god man~: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<booch> but he writes that it does not see my NETWORK ADAPTER
<Daisuke_Ido> aww, i got there too late.  sorry for adding to the spam :\
<booch> my network adapter is Realtek 8139
<booch> how is it possible??
<Daisuke_Ido> booch, are you using knetworkmanager?
<booch> no! i enter all settings by hands
<booch> example...
<booch> sudo nano /etc/network/intarfaces
<booch> sudo network /etc/resolv.conf
<booch> sorry for my englsih i writing you from ukraine
<booch> please tell me anybody installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0 on your Desktop PC ???
<booch>  :(
<TameLion> booch: You have all those settings under lo
<TameLion> don't you need them under wlan0 ?
<booch> but i think that i need have that settings under my eth0
<booch> how in Kubuntu 7.10
<TameLion> well sure.. whatever it's been picked up as
<TameLion> booch: my realtek adapter is still playing up with knetworkmanager in 8.04, but it might be worth trying
<TameLion> anyway, off to work..!
<booch> To DrNaebko. do you see me here&
<DrNaebko> yep
<booch> à òàê =)
<booch> íà íàøååì
<booch> u menya bila ustanovlena Kubuntu 7.10
<booch> i vse prekrasno rabotalo
<booch> #kubuntu-ru it is chat-room?
<DrNaebko> yep
<booch> to DrNabko: it is true name for chat-room #kubuntu-ru. i do not see that room
<booch> but i see other 4616 caht-room
<booch> so...please tell me enybody, do you worked with Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4.0?
<booch> where is network in that OS
<dino_> ciao a tutti ieri ho modificato la risoluzione del mio portatile(con kubuntu 7.10) oggi l'ho riacceso ed è saltata... non riesco più a modificare la ris. qualcuno riesce a darmi un consiglio
<gerenuk> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<rico_> hey
<KingOfDos|lap> On kubuntu 8.04 i can't access the administrator mode for screen settings.
<rico_> I need help installin KDE 4, Kubuntu is havin issues updating :(
<gerenuk> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<rico_> thanks
<rico> yeah same here thx
<KingOfDos|lap> when i click the "administrator mode" in the systemsettings application. the first time i get the question for the password. after entering the correct password the systemsettings changes back to usermode
<KingOfDos|lap> and when i try to use -> kdesu -u root systemsettings
<KingOfDos|lap> then the systemsettings wont start
<KingOfDos|lap> so is there any way to change the display behavior from GUI?
<KingOfDos|lap> ok. i can enable the dualscreen support with editing the X11/Xorg configuration file. that's not the problem ;)
<KingOfDos|lap> but i just was thinking as a "user", not as a "system manager/operator". for testing how 804 works :)
<jussio1> KingOfDos|lap: #ubuntu+1 for hardy stuff or #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4
<rico_> whats the kde 4 channel, restart = lost it
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4
<amerigo> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<krabador> someone use ktorrent?
<a_c_m> krabador: i do... for now - dont like it much
<krabador> now is the only i can use...
<krabador> i've a problem
<krabador> the client don't want seed torrent i've downloaded in my disk
<krabador> it want download again in folder where i've the complete download
<krabador> do you know how can i set the client for seedeing?
<sonoftheclayr> krabador: it should seed automatically when the download has finished. Did you download it using ktorrent?
<krabador> sonoftheclayr: the problem is this : i've torrents downloaded with other clients, i would seed with ktorrent, but when i open torrents with ktorrent in their folder, it wants download again
<le_tresorier> hi, i wanted to share a disapointing experience with kubuntu install during an install party.
<le_tresorier> i did so many install... this is the first time it turned so bad.
<le_tresorier> i installed a kunbuntu on an usb external drive, all went smoothly and i was surprised to have no prompt for confirmation of grub install
<Hamra> what happened?
<le_tresorier> at reboot : grub was installed on MBR of internal hard drive and referenced following stages on external drive.
<le_tresorier> then : internal drive didn't boot anymore, neither external one
<Signil> hey any1 heard about ubuntus decision to rename top level directories..is that a joke?
<le_tresorier> since goal was to install everything on external without affecting internal one ( this was the deal to promote linux on a windowsian machine ... ) result : could boot windows neither kubuntu...
<sonoftheclayr> krabador: did you set the download folder in ktorrent to the one where the torrents have already downloaded?
<le_tresorier> i tried to find a backup of the internal MBR but i didn't find any
<le_tresorier> it could be very interesting at install to save a backup of the mbr before overwritting it.
<le_tresorier> i usualy do it, but this time i was overconfident
<Hamra> you need to boot windows cd, go to recovery console and do fixmbr
<le_tresorier> well the major problem is : recovery tool install a brand new windows ( no data keep ), and user never had any windows install cd . i don't have any windows stuff.
<Creationist> Could someone help me figure out why Firefox will always just stop working after a while?  It doesn't crash, but just sits on "Loading..." indefinitely.  This happens every single time I use Firefox after about a half hour or so of browsing.  It works fine again when I restart it...
<le_tresorier> we used a little backup tool, but i am still waiting to know wether t worked.
<Hamra> creationist: how much RAM do you have? firefox is known to eat up memory by time
<le_tresorier> this is anyway a bad idea to install anything that split between a fixed drive and a removable one.
<Creationist> Hamra: I have 1gb DDR
<Creationist> Hamra: This is a relatively new problem, though.
<le_tresorier> either kubuntu install should prompt user to ask where to install or it should have a good heursitic to not split between a fixed and a removable drive.
<Hamra> 1 gb is good enough, you can still visit this page, it might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<le_tresorier> and it should save a backup of MBR since it is really tiny ( 446 bytes ) and saves lifes of poor installer users
<le_tresorier> then just for everybody : don't install kubuntu on an external drive if you don't already have a linux  on the internal one.
<rico_> im gettin an error with the kubuntu-desktop and update manager when i try to update :S
<Hamra> is it just me or it's with everyone that konqueror crashes on acid3 test?
<KingOfDos|lap> ok. i've got the dualscreen working. this created with the GUI instead of editing the xorg.conf
<KingOfDos|lap> to hack around the bug that the "administrator mode" isn't working. i executed -> kdesu -u root /usr/bin/kcmshell Peripherals/displayconfig
<KingOfDos|lap> now i've got running kubuntu 8.04 at dualscreen, so i'm happy :)
<rico_> cool :)
<rico> good job dude
<rico_> got an idea why the update manager might have issues updateing? for 7.10
<rico_> ?
<rico> i had that problem once, the disk use of /swap /root was full...check your hard drive
<rico_> how do i check my swap?
<rico_> my hdd is like empty
<rico_> i got XP on first partition and Kubuntu on 2nd
<KingOfDos|lap> on 7.10 i've got some update issues to. apt says that the distribution file (or something) is malformed
<rico_> ah k
<rico> sry dont really know how to check /swap partition. I just ended up reistalling the 7.10 version
<rico_> ah bugga
<rico_> yer i think a previous update might have corrupted a file
<Jucato> rico_: does update manager give you error messages?
<rico_> yes
<rico_> it has 2
<rico_> 1 min, tryin update now so i can see it
<rico_> says that lib somethin is no longer supported
<rico_> it says: "Cannot install 'Kubuntu-desktop'"
<rico_> and the 2nd 1 says: "Cannot calculate the upgrade"
<rico_> stupid computers :P lol
<Jucato> rico_: you're just doing a regular update? you're not trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<rico_> just the update in update manager
<rico_> it says trying to update to 7.10, but I have 7.10 :S
<Jucato> you can try doing it in Konsole: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rico_> if i try to do a 'full update' when i hit the button nothing happens, only if i hit the other update that it will try
<rico_> and then it dies
<rico_> k
<rico_> in konsole i got this:
<rico_> "Kubuntu-desktop"
<rico_> sorry, copy didnt work
<rico_> The following packages have been kept back:
<rico_>   kdebase-kio-plugins
<rico_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<rico_> dats what it said
<Hamra> almost how much gets downloaded when upgrading to hardy beta? coz i have a limited bandwidth
 * zarlino is upgrading to hardy
 * zarlino crosses fingers
<rico_> is hardy unstable?
<Jucato> Hamra: almost as much as 1 CD I presume, plus if you have installed other packages.
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions please
<rico_> rgr
<rico_> atm i cant even get 7.10 to run without issues lol
<rico_> prob somethin i did :( lol
<The_Hunt> .
<Hamra> i was downloading with adept and it crashed, now it's always saying that database is locked, what can i do?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | Hamra
<ubotu> Hamra: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rico_> my screen is buggered, its like the windows dont register the edge of the screen and go over the size of my monitors screen lol :S
<paule118> Konversation ß? terminated
<hype> Hi all i cant get sound from my intel macmini, using kubuntu 8.04...
<Jucato> hype: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions. thanks
<hype> ohh, sorry didn't know...
<paule118> Konversation ß? terminated be a channel operator
<Jucato> paule118: huh?
<paule118> HI
<khaije1> how's the beta looking?
<Jucato> khaije1: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions. thanks
 * khaije1 bows and backs away from query
<paule118> be a channel operator
<Jucato> !de | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<paule118> thanks
<paule118> banned from that channel
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bauldrick> hello together, what command can i use to make all folders within a folder writeable
<kgx> for some reason, my fish:// so slow when accessing cygwin. ts fast if im accessing a linux machine, and ssh into cygwin is fast. its just fish:// is slow. anyone else experienced this?
<kgx> !fish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Haskear> hi all, anyone know whats the channel for 8.10 discussion?
<Haskear> nm
<gerenuk> #ubuntu+1 I think
<gerenuk> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Haskear> ty
<xeross> hey
<xeross> the sound of my computer plays through the speaker implemented in the pc
<Haskear> how do I change the logon screen?
<xeross> i have a compaq dc5100mt with intel intergrated audio
<xeross> my sound doesnt play i have intel intergrated audio can anyone give me a link to some drivers or something  /
<SlimeyPete> is it HDA sound?
<SlimeyPete> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xeross> thx
<xeross> also my shift button doesnt seem to work
<xeross> logitech
<xeross> ex110
<Dr_willis> it may be easier to wait for the next release. (or test out the live cd of the beta) to see if your card works in it.
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xeross> im upgrading kubuntu to 8,04 now
<xeross> also amarok just went haywire and keeps skipping to the next song
<xeross> i hate this computer
<xeross> i want my own one back
<xeross> this upgrade takes long :(
<wbonfim> hi!!
<xeross> ill first try everything in a vmware or something
<Kano> Riddell: whats the url of the original unicorn image?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Kano> still openoffice 2.3?
<denis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ocs> hi. which is the best way to send an email through command line, on (k)ubuntu ?
<Kano> Riddell: how about sourcing . /etc/bash_completion by default
<Kano> Riddell: just change /etc/bash.bashrc and remove the # for the 3 lines around it
<jermain> hi everyone
<Kano> Riddell: best in bash package...
<Dr_willis> or the users .bashrc or was it .bash_profile
<Dr_willis> if  You dont want it as default for everyone
<nyko> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kano> well it is really helpfull that autocomplete
<nyko> i have a question can i play on a vm ware or pcvirtual to play game ? via linux
<Kano> especially for apt-get install you have tabcomplete too, i really like that
<Dr_willis> nyko,  depends on the game. Its not going to do 3d games very well at all.
<nyko> Dr_willis:  because cedega its not to well
<nyko> and i pay for it
<Dr_willis> nyko,   Theres always the latest wine, or that new crossover-games thing.
<Dr_willis> vmware is not going to do much for any sort of mondern 3d game.
<nyko> Dr_willis: ok wine is better dan cedega ?
<Kano> hmm it seems to be enabled,but not after sudo -i
<Kano> per user it is not that idal
<Kano> i dont like to write sudo in front of every command ;)
<nyko> Dr_willis:  ok because im a gamer a big gamer i love linux entertainement with 3d space and no virus i like the way linux kde going and i not want to return in windows
<Dr_willis> cedega is wine.
<Dr_willis> just with different support from the cedega company
<nyko> Dr_willis: i not anderstan wine at all lol
<Kano> nyko: nexuiz is very cool
<Dr_willis> nyko,  you instgall wine, then you run wine whatever.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<nyko> Dr_willis: lol yes but when i want to open a installed prog its not working at all lol
<nyko> Kano:  nexuiz ?
<Dr_willis> try it from a the terminal nyko  and see what error messages show up
<Kano> nyko: yes install it
<cpk1> anyone using hardy beta and able to comment on the stableness?
<nyko> lol its unreal tournament
<nyko> Dr_willis: allright thansk and i think he have #wine if i wrong ?
<JuJuBee> Lately every time I boot up, my speakers are muted and the PCM level is way down in the mixer.  How can I change these defaults?
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nyko> ok good thanks
<Kano> Riddell: the url in the kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg.desktop file points to http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/art/Aquapattern-46516380
<Kano> Riddell: and thats not the image used
<nyko> why my é is a square in linux
<le_tresorier> nyko: !fr
<le_tresorier> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<le_tresorier> ?
<nyko> le_tresorier:  ok merci
<nyko> lol
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<kkathman> I just did a wget on a file and I have NO idea where it put the file (lol) - I thought it put it on the desktop but its not there :(
<Malique> Hey guys, I'm back *sigh*
<Kano> until you do cd Desktop it will be in your home (by default)
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  whever dir you were in when ya did the wget command - most likely
<Malique> I got the 32bit Kubuntu Hardy beta installed now. I've got ndiswrapper running with the drivers for my RaLink RT2790 installed. Now my card is detected and I can see wireless access points, but it won't connect, it seems to hang on "obtaining IP address" (in wicd). Any idea where to go now?
<Jucato> kkathman: wget downloads where you ran the command I think
<Malique> Oh, not to mention it now takes ages to boot, with errors something about usb device descriptor read errors under "Loading manual drivers"
<jussio1> Malique: Hardy stuff in #ubuntu+1 :)
<romme> hwo do i remove kde4? if i try to remove kdelibs5, it takes everything from kde4 with it
<Jucato> (isn't that what you're trying to do?)
<romme> oops
<Jucato> romme: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE questions
<romme> s/from kde4/from kde3/
<Jucato> er KDE4 questions
<nyko> someone can help me with my mouse plz after a while using linux she not working she just turn off the light stay open anything stay open but i have to take my wireless ps2 to continue usiing linux
<Itaku> what does this error mean when i try to go to a cd. mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,    missing codepage or helper program, or other error     In some cases useful ingo is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<xeross> hey
<xeross> how do kth files work if i open them the system starts a theme installer that closes after a while but when i look in my themes list it doesnt show, do i need to restart x ?
<Kano> Itaku: whats your fstab entry for the cdrom?
<nyko> no one can help me ?
<xeross> how do kth files work if i open them the system starts a theme installer that closes after a while but when i look in my themes list it doesnt show, do i need to restart x ?
<Itaku> Kano: where do i find that?
<Kano> grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<Itaku> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Kano> Itaku: replace udf,iso9660 with auto
<Itaku> how?
<Herkules> hm=
<Kano> Itaku: sudo sed -i 's|udf,iso9660|auto|' /etc/fstab
<Jucato> !changethemes | xeross
<ubotu> xeross: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jucato> look at the 2nd link, there are some notes there
<Itaku> still same error
<genii> Kano: Note the difference between fstab hda and error message he gets referring to /dev/scd0
<Itaku> im typing in mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Itaku> and then get
<Itaku> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Itaku> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Itaku>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Itaku>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Itaku>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Itaku> whoopsie
<xeross> thanks
<Itaku> thought that woulda came out 1 line
<Kano> writeprotect is normal
<jussio1> !paste | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Itaku> i know .-.
<Kano> try without -t
<Itaku> gives me usages
<Kano> Itaku: when it was burnt with v then i guess the udf support in the kernel is too old
<Itaku> i burned it on vista
<Kano> yes thats the problem, dont know where a working kernel patch would be to fix this
<Itaku> .-.
<Itaku> would the cd work on other linux distros cuz i got an old comp in the basement i could use
<Kano> hmm really
<xeross> how long does it take to reinstall dpkg
<Hub441> hi!
<Itaku> ok i found a program that can mount udf's supposivly
<Itaku> and this is what i get
<Itaku> root@itaku-desktop:/dev/pktcdvd# mount /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0
<Itaku> mount: can't find /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Hub441> i'm  trying to change the mac of my Netgear WG511T (atheros) but after changing it for wifi0 (or/and ath0) i can't connect any more to my WPA2 encrypted network. goal: get the same IP for wlan and lan
<Hub441> tried ifconfig ath0 hw ether xx:xx:... and macchanger so far
<Hub441> or do i have to stop any services before that?
<makdaknife> Itaku: you will need to specify where you want to mount /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 and probably the filesystem type
<Itaku> how?
<makdaknife> itaku: mount -t udf /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 /mnt/disk
<Itaku> mount: mount point /mnt/disk does not exist
<Itaku> -
<makdaknife> itaku... you will need to specify a mount point that actually exists... make a directory and mount onto it...
<Itaku> i get the same error from last time
<makdaknife> Itaku: e.g. mkdir ~/mnt; mount -t udf /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 ~/mnt
<makdaknife> are you sure you have a device: /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 ?
<Itaku> yes
<makdaknife> Itaku: what is the error you get when you try to mount?
<Itaku> sec
<xeross> i looked at the theme information page but what do i have to do to have them show in the theme dropdown after i opened the .kth and its finished
<JasonWard> Hello. I am using KDE4 and I accidentally removed my taskbar, how do I get it back?
<neville_> That panel at the bottom of the screen?
<JasonWard> ya
<neville_> It's called Kicker, try the command kicker
<JasonWard> thanks :)
<neville_> No worries
<neville_> =]
<nyko> i going to pay someone can repair my issus
<nyko> issues
<nyko> my usb mouse and keyboard just going off or in sleep mode after a while using linux
<nyko> someone know how i can repair that ?
<JasonWard> unfortuanately it opened kicker for KDE3.5 and not the KDE4 one :(
<makdaknife> JasonWard: if you're using KDE4, kicker isn't what you're after... you probably want to restart plasma
<neville_> KDE4
<neville_> How is it?
<makdaknife> neville_: very experimental
<nyko> neville_:  is like beta right now lol
<makdaknife> JasonWard: if restarting plasma doesn't help, you may need to logout and nuke ~/.kde4 and then login again
<nyko> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<neville_> so, worth waiting for the next major release of it under the pretense of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" ? :P
<nyko> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<makdaknife> JasonWard: apparently this bug was fixed recently
<JasonWard> very nice. It looks simialr to vista in a way. it is faster than KDE3 and has some good features which I saw in XFcs.
<JasonWard> makdaknife: I downloaded it last night
<makdaknife> neville_: you can play around with it without messing up any of your KDE3 stuff as it stores its settings in ~/.kde4 as opposed to ~/.kde3
<makdaknife> JasonWard: are you running 4.0.2?
<JasonWard> yes
<neville_> Ahh
<neville_> How many megabytes is it to download though?
<neville_> I'm on a quota -_-v
<JasonWard> 100
<JasonWard> makdaknife: I typed. sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<JasonWard> so I hope its 4,02
<genii> Darn was getting ready to try and help nyko then he leaves
<BluesKaj> JasonWard, no it's not 4.02 , it's 4.00
<BluesKaj> if you are using a repos
<JasonWard> dang
<JasonWard> will it be an expensive upgrade?
<BluesKaj> 4.02 has to be DL'd fron source
<JasonWard> so I have to compile from source?
<BluesKaj> nope it's free
<JasonWard> by expensive I meant in Megabytes :)
<BluesKaj> check with #kubuntu-kde4
<makdaknife> JasonWard: add this to your sources: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<genii> nyko: You may want to try the kernel option of usb-handoff for the mouse and keyboard issue
<makdaknife> then do an aptitude update
<makdaknife> aptitude upgrade
<nyko> genii: ummm kernel i tap usb-handoff ?
<BluesKaj> ok sorry JasonWard, I didn't realize 4.0 was out and in the repos
<BluesKaj> 4.02
<neville_> Kubuntu DVD is both the alternate and Live in one, correct?
<kblin> hi
<genii> nyko: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.old    then alt-f2 kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst    and look for the kernel it normally loads. Add after the quiet splash   usb-handoff       then save.
<kblin> since the DTS last weekend my kubuntu 7.10 box keeps usng the wrong time when coming out of a suspend. I don
<kblin> 't have a ntp drift file, any ideas what could be the cause for that?
<JasonWard> how do I view what version of KDE4 I have
<JasonWard> I downloaded it last night so surely I must have 4.02
<makdaknife> JasonWard: just open an application (e.g. konqueror) and click on Help->About
<JasonWard> ok I have 4.00
<neville_> Kubuntu DVD is live and alternate in one, right? Can you also use it to upgrade install of full reinstall?
<makdaknife> JasonWard: just add that source to your apt sources and you will be able to upgrade to the latest version
<makdaknife> JasonWard: that source is linked off the kubuntu site http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<JasonWard> I did put that there. thats how I got it. someone tpye  !KDE4 JasonWard
<JasonWard> !KDE4 JasonWard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 jasonward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JasonWard> something like that
<JasonWard> I did all that already last night when I downloaded it
<zorglu_> q. i got a photo on my computer and would like to rotate it and resize it, is there a tool able to do that without asking me more than 30min ?
<nyko> genii:quiest splash ok i whrite after ou down it
<nyko> genii:  and he have more than one qiet slash
<genii> nyko: The line you look for is 2 lines below one like: title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Michiny> hi. i use wine to run mirc 6.31. its very buggy. gui shuts down on fast clicks. not good graphics. but i met someone whos uses it and its fine for him. what can be wrong? http://pastebin.com/d3b557105
<nyko> genii: ok just after i do space and handoff right ?
<JasonWard> hey I added what this site told me to to my sources.list  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php  and It downloaded kde4.00
<genii> nyko: a space then: usb-handoff                                <-- exactly like so
<nyko> usb-handoff *
<nyko> ok
<nyko> genii: i reboot ?
<genii> nyko: That change will take effect next reboot, yes.
<nyko> ok
<nyko> what that those ?
<makdaknife> JasonWard: :-( I had no problem
<JasonWard>  check your version with konquerer
<makdaknife> JasonWard: I'm currently running in KDE3, but if I run my KDE4 konqueror, version is definitely 4.0.2
<JasonWard> strange
<JasonWard> what did you type?  sudo apt-get install kde4-core
 * genii ponders the question "what that those?"
<makdaknife> JasonWard: probably... its been about three weeks since I installed it
<makdaknife> I started on 4.00
<makdaknife> I had the same problem with the disappearing taskbar... and kept nuking my .kde4 folder
<makdaknife> then when I upgraded to 4.0.2 all functioned properly again
<JasonWard> did you remove it yourself or did it just dissapear?
<makdaknife> JasonWard: it would just disappear
<JasonWard> oh. lol. I didn't do   sudo apt-get update  after I had added the link in the sources.list
<JasonWard> let me restart to make it effective
<Michiny>  i use wine to run mirc 6.31. its very buggy. gui shuts down on fast clicks. not good graphics. but i met someone whos uses it and its fine for him. what can be wrong? http://pastebin.com/d3b557105
<makdaknife> JasonWard: how are you doing with your kde upgrade?
<xeross> i installed beryl but as soon as i start it my title bars dissapear
<JasonWard> well I did.  install kde4-core  again and it just picked up a few files 2KB  and now its still saying its version 4.00
<JasonWard> if I type upgrade. it wants to get 123MB off the net
<makdaknife> I'm having an issue with postfix, if anyone can help me? Basically, when I send mail to my postfix server e.g. To: user@domain.com, postfix exands this to To: user@host.domain.com... is there any way to tell postfix not to do the expansion?
<makdaknife> JasonWard: yeah... update (just updates the package list and version info etc); upgrade will actually upgrade installed packages to the versions that apt knows about from the package list
<makdaknife> JasonWard: if you want to upgrade to kde4.0.2 you need to do the download
<JasonWard> but what about the 100MB I downloaded last night? does it have to redownload the entire file for every file?
<rodolfo> #kubuntu-ar
<makdaknife> JasonWard: pretty much :-(
<rodolfo> #ubuntu-ar
<xeross> i installed beryl but as soon as i start it my title bars dissapear
<Michiny> i use wine to run mirc 6.31. its very buggy. gui shuts down on fast clicks. not good graphics. but i met someone whos uses it and its fine for him. what can be wrong? http://pastebin.com/d3b557105
<dragon_> salut
<hydrogen> Michiny: I think the fact that you want to run mirc in wine is what is wrong
<makdaknife> JasonWard: 4.0.3 was released today, so if you have bandwidth limits, you might want to wait for a week or two for the update to be packaged for ubuntu
<dragon_> use "konversation"
<Michiny> hydrogen why. many run it. finely
<hydrogen> Michiny: I've yet to meet one
<dragon_> i'm alredy use it, it's goog ans fast
<makdaknife> Michiny: why? why? why?
<JasonWard> makdaknife: thanks a lot. I will wait. so how do I 'nuke' something?
<hydrogen> I've yet to meet a sane person who uses it on *windows*, let alone via wine on linux
<Michiny> hydrogen meet pep1 in winehq
<runlevelten> Michiny: irssi, konversation, kvrc, xchat - all native, all snappier, and I don't think mirc has anything useful one of those doesn't :)
<makdaknife> JasonWard: rm ~/.kde4
<Michiny> runlevelten l like it. scripting for eg
<makdaknife> JasonWard: you might want to logout of kde4 before you do this
<rodolfo> #ubuntu-es
<JasonWard> tnx
<JasonWard> brb
<runlevelten> Michiny: each to their own, of course, but I'd strongly recommend irssi, myself.
<hydrogen> however
<makdaknife> JasonWard: maybe login to kde3 to rm the folder... or Alt-F1; login and rm
<hydrogen> I have a feeling that not many people here actualyl do that
<JasonWard> makdaknife:  is that my root or my homedir
<hydrogen> and as such, are not going to be able to help you do it
<makdaknife> JasonWard: that's in your homedir
<JasonWard> ok tnx
<makdaknife> ~ is a shortcut to /home/jasonward
<makdaknife> :-(
<Michiny> where can i get the windows font packages?
<genii> Michiny: msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<xeross> how do i install beryl properlu
<xeross> properly*
<jessica_> ubuntu dosnt use beryl now
<xeross> i want to install it
<jessica_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<xeross> isnt that possible
<xeross> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<xeross> do beryl themes work with compiz ?
<jessica_> i have not tryed that sorry i wouldnt know
<Michiny> anyone useing mirc with wine???
<jessica_> no i use xchat
<jessica_> i see no need for mirc because linux come's with very good native irc software
<makdaknife> http://www.last.fm/user/muesli :-)
<Michiny> how can i get an older version of wine?
<jpatrick> Michiny: is Konversation not good enough?
<Michiny> jpatrick no
<jessica_> what is wrong with the linux irc software
<jessica_> i found them not just as good at mirc but better
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> anbyone have Open Office and can spend 20 seconds to verify a bug?
<makdaknife> LimCore: wassup?
<metbsd> setup a linux bridge, traffic is so damn slow
<genii> jessica_: Heh, I don't think he wants to be converted from the familiar
<LimCore> what is "fix-release" bug status?
<jessica_> dose anyone know how well second life works
<makdaknife> jessica_: I tried it out a good few months back and it seemed to work okay
<jessica_> ok thanks
<lucas__> opa
<miki_> hi all
<rickest> hello miki_
<amerigo_> !wmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<billbar> having some trouble install flashplayer 9.  TIA for help.
<jessica_> can i get second life through apt or do i have to download the tarball from the second life site
<jussio1> !flash | billbar
<ubotu> billbar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<makdaknife> jessica_: I think you have to download the tarball
<nyko> genii: i try what you said to me before
<nyko> genii:  you there ?
<genii> nyko: Did it make a difference when you used usb-handoff ?
<genii> nyko: I am here, but at work so not always directly at the computer to answer right away
<nyko> genii:  yes my mousse and keyboard turn off in the same time now l
<nyko> ^^
<nyko> si i don't know
<nyko> if i not use my mouse usb its work alway but when i use my mouse she goin sleep whit keyboard
<tuxi> hi, anyone knows how the "tool/package" is called which shows up if i change the sound volume due scrollwheel on my laptop
<tuxi> you know that osd thingy
<genii> nyko: Hmm. The problem may then be power settings. Maybe try along with the usb-handoff the option of:  noacpi
<nyko> change usb per noacpi ?
<genii> nyko:    quiet splash noacpi usb-handoff
<nyko> genii:  change usb per noacpi :P
<nyko> o ok thanks
<nyko> root=UUID=9234a66e-6737-4f34-b67f-19b26b5d8a4e ro quiet splash locale=fr_FR noacpi usb-handoff
<nyko> like that ?
<genii> nyko: That should work, yes
<nyko> ok
<nyko> genii: my keyboard stay open but mouse turn off
<jessica_> is there a key short cut to open a new tab on konsole
<genii> nyko: Do you know how to use pastebin?
<nyko> nop
<nyko> im new in linux
<genii> !paste | nyko
<ubotu> nyko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nyko> ok you want to paste what?
<tuxi> jessica_: alt+strg+n
<tuxi> afaik
<genii> nyko: The results of command: dmesg
<nyko> ok where i find that ?
<genii> nyko: Open Konsole, then to type in: dmesg
<FrauHansen> how to remove a corrupted file? (input/output error)
<nyko> genii:  syntax ?
<FrauHansen> hi folks. i accidentaly mounted a partition to my home folder. kubuntu started to create files on that partition since the home folder was suddenly empty. i resettet my computer
<genii> nyko: test
<genii> nyko: plain text
<genii> rather :)
<nyko> genii:  text only ?
<FrauHansen> unmounting was not possible (device busy)...deleted all created files but two get this I/O error
<genii> nyko: Yes
<nyko> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61941/
<genii> nyko: OK, reading
<nyko> ok thnaks
<Dondata> Can someone please help me getting my Wifi-USB-stick to work?
<Dondata> It's the first time I've ever tried Linux so I'm absolutely clueless about what to do
<tuxi> Dondata: what brand is it
<Dondata> The adapter is a Zonet ZEW2502
<amerigo_> hello, where I can find a list of notebook that support kubuntu?
<jessica_> im wanting to learn bash dose anyone know a good tutorial
<nyko> amerigo_: alll after intel chipset
<nyko> ^^
<trappist> jessica_: google for bash howto
<jessica_> ok thanks
<amerigo_> really?? Great!!!!
<nyko> amerigo_: after pentium 3
<Dondata> tuxi: I (think) that I have downloadet some drivers for it, but I dont know what to do with them... Can't find an install.exe ;)
<nyko> Dondata: .exe in linux ?
<tuxi> what filetype is it
<Pici> jessica_: This is my favorite bash guide: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<amerigo_> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nyko> lol
<nyko> yeah to
<Dondata> tuxi: Several files... *.8 *.spec the rest have no extensions.
<Dondata> tuxi: the zip is called "ndiswrapper-1.52"
<tuxi> ah.. k
<tuxi> but i havent that much expirience with ndiswrapper, just google or wait if sb else helps you
<Dondata> I was told that was what I needed to get my adaptor to work.
<tuxi> yeha seems like this
<tuxi> ndiswrapper allows you to use the windows driver under linux
<Dondata> tuxi: yes, if I can get it to work ;)
<Dondata> Anyway, the readme tells me to: "make uninstall" and "make" and several other commands.
<nyko> genii: do you find something ?
<SlimeyPete> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mifauna> cual es el canal en español
<Dondata> How where do I use these commands?
<SlimeyPete> Dondata: best to use the ndiswrapper ubuntu package rather than source, as far as I know (this is a general rule - I don't use ndiswrapper myself)
<Dondata> SlimeyPete: so ubuntu has it's own version of ndis, but not installed by default?
<SlimeyPete> Dondata: yes. It is available in the package manager (Adept, available from your K menu)
<genii> nyko: I had to some research into the NFORCE-MCP51 your computer has. Others are reporting usb issues also. Some report that the kernel option of:  irqpoll      helps.
<Dondata> SlimeyPete: Now I'm getting somewhere :)
<nyko> genii: ok so if you find something plz tell
<pagan0ne> hey, how do i make grub look in / instead of /boot for the images?
<jthomas> I am working on a non-GUI Dapper server, and I want to install a single package (and dependencies) from Medibunti.  However, it always wants to pull the ffmpeg from Dapper Security; how can I force it to pull from Medibuntu?
<genii> nyko: Perhaps try the:     irqpoll
<SlimeyPete> Dondata: the package you need is called ndiswrapper-utils I think
<Dondata> I'll go now. I'm on a dual boot system for the time being... So I'll be booting a lot :)
<SlimeyPete> Dondata: there's an ubuntu tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper . In Kubuntu, you do the same things but if the tutorial says "use synaptic" you substitute "use adept".
<SlimeyPete> k.
<nyko> genii: where ?
<genii> nyko: eg:         quiet splash irqpoll
<BluesKaj> comment out dapper security temporarily pagan0ne
<nyko> ok
<Dondata> SlimeyPete: thanks a lot. I'll give it a try right now.
<nyko> genii: irqpoll and i stay thre the other command right ?
<BluesKaj> oops jthomas
<SlimeyPete> good luck :)
<philipp_> gibt es einen Konsolenbefehl der eine http seite anfordert?
<genii> nyko: You should remove: noacpi  usb-handoff
<BluesKaj> !de | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nyko> genii:  ok np
<genii> nyko: Work requires me. If I do not respond quickly, have patience, I have not departed :)
<nyko> genii:  reboot ?
<BluesKaj> let me try again jthomas, in your sources.list ,comment out dapper security temporarily
<nyko> genii:  ok np
<jthomas> BluesKaj: I've tried that (took out everything BUT medibuntu) but it complains that ffmpeg is referred to by another package but isn't available.  If i manually browse to the page and wget it, though, it comes down fine (but not the dependencies)
<genii> nyko: Yes, to reboot
<jessica_> i have a problem with second life when i run it it works fine for about 3 mins then my whole screen gose black and everything stops working
<BluesKaj> jthomas, that's odd , ffmpeg is available in other debs ...medibuntu isn't necessary
<jthomas> BluesKaj: yes but it doesn't have the compile options we wanted
<BluesKaj> ok, what options would they be ?
<jthomas> not sure, i was just asked by someone to recompile it but when i mentioned this we were going to do the Medibuntu first to see if it worked for him.
<krabador> someone use ktorrent
<nyko> genii:  no she close right after boot
<jthomas> krabador: i use ktorrent
<krabador> jthomas: i've a problem
<BluesKaj> as do I
<genii> nyko: The mouse stops right after boot?
<nyko> yes
<BluesKaj> jthomas, just a suggestion check sourceforge for the latest ffmpeg release
<krabador> i can't open torrent files for seeding
<nyko> i try to clik on someting and she stop
<genii> nyko: OK. Let me research some more.
<nyko> ok thanks
<jthomas> krabador: not sure on that one, sorry.  Generally I don't seed new stuff, just keep seeding what I've DL'ed
<jthomas> BluesKaj: yes I may.  Another option we have is copying the libs and bins from a Debian system but I don't know how well that will go.
<krabador> jhomas: i cant seed torrent downloaded with other clients?
<jthomas> Not sure, krabador.  I would think so, if you open the torrent file and point at the correct data, you should be able to do so.
<jthomas> but I don't know.
<krabador> jthomas: i try , but the client want download the torrent again, it create a folder inside torrent's folder
<jthomas> maybe you should select up a level, so it sees that its already there?
<krabador> jthomas: it want overwrite...
<krabador> jthomas: it works, i was wrong, now it works, selecting up a level
<jthomas> krabador: then i'm sorry, I don't know.  Maybe ask in #kde ?
<krabador> jrhomas, thanx !
<jthomas> yep!
<genii> nyko: please try:  quiet splash pci=routeirq            and after booting to this, to put again in the pastebin new result of: dmesg    from Konsole
<nyko> genii: ok i try
 * genii makes more coffee and looks for his Tylenols
<nyko> lol
<nyko> i going to give you something if you got my issues
<genii> nyko: No worries. I work for coffee
<nyko> oot=UUID=9234a66e-6737-4f34-b67f-19b26b5d8a4e ro quiet splash locale=fr_FR pci=routeirq
<nyko> like that ?
<genii> nyko: Yes, like so
<nyko> genii: loll thanks
<nyko> ok good
<syke> hi, are there 4.0.3 packages for kubuntu hardy yet?
<nyko> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61946/
<Odd-rationale> syke: yes
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Odd-rationale> hmm factoid out-dated
<syke> indeed
<Odd-rationale> syke: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php
<genii> nyko: OK, reading
<syke> odd-rationale: it doesn't have instructions for hardy
<nyko> genii: i go to future shop i need some part for my clien i be back in 30 45 min but i will answer when i comming back thanks
<nyko> i stay online
<Odd-rationale> syke: it should come as an update.
<Odd-rationale> syke: in terminal do "sudo apt-get update"
<syke> yes, I know :) it just didn't come down an hour ago
<Odd-rationale> syke: then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<JoshOvki> syke: should be    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     really
<JoshOvki> otherwise some packages might not come down
<syke> josh: I know, thanks :)
<syke> been using kubuntu since dapper and linux since 1995 or so :)
<syke> nope, still not appearing
<JoshOvki> syke: lost my phsykick ability, along with my spelling a few weeks ago ;)
 * Odd-rationale been using linux for 6 months...
<JoshOvki> syke: im guessing you did update first?
<syke> yup
<syke> is it appearing for you guys?
<JoshOvki> yeh
<JoshOvki> i updated not long ago
<syke> oh wait
<syke> der
<Odd-rationale> syke: maybe your mirror is slow
<Odd-rationale> *behind
<syke> nevermind, I got it :)
<Odd-rationale> ok
<JoshOvki> what did you forget?
<BluesKaj> hey genii , you should have wished him luck at future shop, the salesguy may have been selling shoes last week ...real experts over there :)
<syke> I misread the output scrolling by -- it said it was "replacing" 4.0.2, not installing it
<JoshOvki> ah :)
<syke>  <-- dokus maximus
<syke> btw, I'm offering bounties for various kubuntu related tasks: http://wiki.yak.net/894
<praktora> i am trying to install the latest ubuntu and i am getting this error
<praktora> Loading hardware drivers...error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available
<Knightlust> nice..
<lokpest> hi, something has gone bad with my ksysgard, it only showing the tab with CPu load and memory usage and not the one with the processes. I got a errormessage the first time (but not when I launch ksysgard now) that It coulnt find some file at som path but
<praktora> please give me some help
<lokpest> -but
<BluesKaj> still not impressed with kde4.03 even , no scrnsaver options that work , no panel options to retrieve lost apps etc , pretty one dimensional in terms of configuring anything .
<IppatsuMan> !hardy | praktora
<ubotu> praktora: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xeross> My resolution was 1280X1024 and i switched it to 1152X864 to see how that would look but now it went to 1024X768 and i cant get it to 1280X1024 anymore
<praktora> ubotu so i cant fix it ?
<MarcC> anybody know why my screen goes black for a few seconds whenever networking is resumed?
<xeross> think its normal happens here too
<xeross> think its normal happens here too
<xeross> think its normal happens here too
<xeross> think its normal happens here too
<xeross> My resolution was 1280X1024 and i switched it to 1152X864 to see how that would look but now it went to 1024X768 and i cant get it to 1280X1024 anymore
<lokpest> anybody on my ksysguard problem, I think its should be a rather easy one...
<IppatsuMan> praktora: you can try to add noapic irqpoll noirqdebug as kernel boot parameters
<praktora> IppatsuMan how can i do this my friend ?
<IppatsuMan> praktora: when the CD boots and you can see the boot menu, press F6 for "other options" and add "noapic irqpoll noirqdebug" (without quotes) at the and of the line
<praktora> IppatsuMan thx you very muck
<praktora> much
<IppatsuMan> You're welcome.
<genii> nyko: I think the main problem may be the system is putting the mouse asleep by auto-suspending the usb devices. If so, then to fix this is: echo -1|sudo tee -a /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<Seren__> hi, anyone tried installing 4.0.3 next to hardy 3.5.9 ?
<Seren__> I am tempted to try but don't want to break my install
<SlimeyPete> Seren__: I did try 4.0.0 next to 3.5.8 and nothing broke
<SlimeyPete> the packages are designed to be independent
<Seren__> i'll give it a shot then
<SlimeyPete> there's a specific support channel at #kubuntu-kde4 by the way
<SlimeyPete> if you run into difficulties
<Seren__> ok thx
<nyko> genii: ok where i put this
<genii> nyko: A command to type into Konsole, like before with dmesg.
<genii> nyko:  echo -1|sudo tee -a /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<genii> nyko: If this does not work then I have no more ideas on it today
<nyko> in kopnsoel
<BluesKaj> Seren__, I have kde4.03 beside kde3.5.8 if that's what you mean...you just choose which desktop at the login menu
<nyko> ok when i do it
<nyko> its appear a -1
<Seren__> BluesKaj: More precisely I want to know if it does not break anything already installed
<Seren__> like configuration files
<Seren__> or bookmarks
<Seren__> stuff like that
<dan_> hey.. just wondering how you play encoded dvds in kubuntu
<Seren__> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Seren__>   kdebase-bin-kde3
<Seren__> is it safe ?
<BluesKaj> Seren__, I haven't installed anything other than the plasma desktop so far , so I'm not sure  ,but asking in #kubuntu-kde4 might be in oreder
<Seren__> ok thx I will stop bother people here :)
<jereme> hi all... can I run kdm-kde4 and still access kde 3.5.x?
<Odd-rationale> dan_: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dan_> Odd-rationale yea.. i think so.. sec lemme check. :P
<dan_> Odd-rationale: yep, I have
<genii> nyko: Thats fine
<dan_> I heard something about automatix tho... but I'm not sure
<Odd-rationale> dan_: After you have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras you need to do this "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" to be able to play encrypted dvd's
<genii> nyko: does: cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend                                 produce -1 also now?
<Odd-rationale> dan_: After that. You should be able to dvd in kaffeine.
<DOOM_NX> a DC client for ubuntu please?
<dan_> Odd-rationale: ah ok. thanks.. I'll try that
<nyko> one min
<nyko> yes
<nyko> genii: yes *
<Odd-rationale> dan_: let me know if that works
<dan_> Odd-rationale: I got this "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<genii> nyko: OK, then the auto suspend for usb is disabled. I do not know if this will help, but it it the last idea I have today on this issue.
<spiroo> Will Flash be default in (K)Ubuntu, for Firefox and Konqueror. I am sick of the lack of something you need. I do not want to install it manually every time. I dont even know which package to install.
<dan_> Odd-rationale: nvm.. I hade adept going
<dan_> Odd-rationale: It worked! thanks. :)
<nyko> genii: o my god :( im bored to get this work
<spiroo> same story everytime. And now in firefox 3, you cannot install it as extension automticly because of a bug.
<Odd-rationale> dan_: np
<Odd-rationale> spiroo: i is the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Odd-rationale> *it
<Odd-rationale> spiroo: ubuntu-restricted-extras if using ubuntu
<spiroo> allrigth, but why not install that package as default inside Ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> spiroo: becuase that may not be legal in some countries.
<spiroo> But it is legal to have it there?
<spiroo> I mean, I can still install it from your the servers.
<Odd-rationale> spiroo: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<genii> spiroo: Complaining about the shortcomings of beta software seems unreasonable
<spiroo> genii: Beta?
<genii> spiroo: eg: Firefox 3 BETA 4
<diogo> hi
<spiroo> genii: Yes, maybe but still. It is not only firefox.
<genii> nyko: The last step we took may work still. Is the mouse currently working?
<spiroo> I mean, Flash for god sake is free.
<jessica_> how can i set up a vpn
<Odd-rationale> spiroo: Well that really depends on your definition of "free." Adobe Flash is free as in price but not free as in freedom. But this better be discussed in offtopic....
<tuxi> does no one knows which program handles the volume down and up osd
<genii> Explanations of what is in what repositories and why is well documented. Multiverse is where flash is, because it's a commercial product, etc etc
<syke> hi
<syke> is there a debug package for kdebase-kde4?
<nyko> genii: no
<nyko> :(
<nyko> genii:  sorry im on a rebuild computer right now may some delay before i answer
<genii> nyko: No worry. But I think there is no more help I can think of for this now
<lascar> how do i enable ipod Shuffle Support in kubuntu?
<lascar> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<repaco> hihi
<nyko> genii: do you know where i can get help for that ?
<ScorpKing> nyko: whats the problem?
<yotux> how would I install kubuntu with kde 4 from hardy-beta
<yotux> sorry wrong channel
<Coggz> hi
<yotux> hello Coggz
<Coggz> i need some major help, im using ircii (command-line) to chat
<yotux> I can try to help you Coggz
<josh__> im using kde 3 and my volume control will not work for some reason anyone know how to fix this
<genii> nyko: Offhand I would just say to keep searching Google and the Ubuntu Forums for a possible answer
<Bauldrick> I installed a printer on a remote cups server - that printer has since been removed off the server, but I cannot delete the printer within system settings
<eddieftw> hey all, im trying to get my sound working again.
<ScorpKing> Bauldrick: did you try doing it in administrator mode?
<wesley> how do i start aircrack-ng ?
<Bauldrick> ScorpKing: yeah, it won't budge!!
<eddieftw> wesley: ./aircrack-ng and then pass it the options
<eddieftw> so it would be ./aircrack -1 (for wep) etc.
<ScorpKing> Bauldrick: go to http://localhost:631 and try again. the username and passwd is your user
<matthew> How can I install the mysql text client.. the new add/remove programs option doesn't seem to show specific packages anymore
<Bauldrick> ScorpKing: the printers not on there anymore, but is still showing in system settings on my pc -
<Bauldrick> sorry my bad..
<eddieftw> sigh usless to bother
<philipp_> how can i find out the id of konqueror?
<Seren__> ps aux | grep konqueror
<fdoving> philipp_: for use with dcop?
<ScorpKing> Bauldrick: you can also poke around in ~/.kde/share/config/* or somewhere else in ~/.kde/* .not sure where to delete it manually
<wesley> dont i need to typ wich ssid i wanna test on hacking ?
<philipp_> how is the syntax fdoving
<fdoving> philipp_: depends on what you want to do with the id.
<philipp_> kill fdoving
<fdoving> ah, for kill.
<fdoving> you can use 'pidof konqueror' to find the pid. you can use 'pkill konqueror' to kill all konquerors
<genii> Heh, "kill fdoving"
 * genii sips
<philipp_> pidof konqueror | kill must do the same right?
<philipp_> fdoving pidof konqueror | kill must do the same right?
<fdoving> philipp_: 'pidof konqueror | xargs kill' does the same as 'pkill konqueror'
<praktora> My wireless is dissable how can i enable it ?
<Darkrift2> heh, pkill eh... i was using kill $(pidof blah)
<silverblade> Got a bit of a weird problem. Ever since my install of Kubuntu on this PC everything has been pig slow. Xorg is consuming excessive amounts of CPU (50% when doing scrolling in Firefox... 15% when typing in Kopete). Now, I have enabled Compiz-Fusion and also installed xfce, and this has made little difference (obviously Compiz would *increase* the load - on graphics at least - but it was bad before this)
<silverblade> Any ideas as to why this is happening
<ScorpKing> hmm.. close superkaramba
<ScorpKing> oh, he's gone
<genii> ScorpKing: I'm noticing a trend of "Ask and run"
<ScorpKing> genii: it's very annoing :(
<genii> ScorpKing: I agree.
<ScorpKing> someone here that can guide me to setup a bridged network? or just point me to some docs?
<Coggz> please need help with kde/xorg
<ScorpKing> !ask | Coggz
<Coggz> ok, i changed some settings in display manager, now xorg will not run. I have done this on 2 laptops, so please help...
<fdoving> Coggz: any idea which settings?
<ScorpKing> Coggz: sounds like you xorg.conf is messed up. you have a graphics card?
<fdoving> one can break the kdmrc too.
<tonky> hi guys. i know this came up a gazillion times, but i somehow couldn't find it on forums\google, was trying for couple of hours, you're my last resort :) a got a new 22" lcd, but it shows 1400x1050, instead of 1680x1050
<Coggz> clone display... one is shared one is possibly shared
<ScorpKing> Coggz: try pressing <ctrl>+<alt>+<keypad+> or <ctrl>+<alt>+<keypad-> to switch between modes
<tonky> i have installed xorg-intel packages, updated 915resolution modes, and still - can't get to 1680x1050. any ideas?
<fdoving> tonky: which make/model is the 22" ? - i had issues with a samsung syncmaster 226BW and the intel graphics driver a while back.
<tonky> fdoving: ViewSonic VX2240w + intel
<luis> hello guys, good afternoon
<Coggz> no, it does not do anything... how do i start the kde service?
<luis> can somebody tell me how to install gtk-nutella from konsole please?????????????????????????
<ScorpKing> Coggz: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ScorpKing> luis: sudo aptitude install gtk-nutella
<luis> thank you very much
<Coggz> ScorpKing: I think i love you... it has fixed one laptop...
<Coggz> lol
<ScorpKing> Coggz: haha. it's not fixed. you still have to go end undo what you did ;)
<ScorpKing> and*
<Coggz> can i execute commands from ircii (commandline) as i need to stay connected
<orlandoj> hi all, my Ubuntu find an USB Cam. Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.  but when i run camorama, could not conect to /dev/video. Someone can help to install/run this webcam
<Coggz> oh, i renamed one of the backup xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf as it looked ok... monitor settings seem ok
<Coggz> is that enough?
<ScorpKing> Coggz: if you have a backup you can just copy it back. another thing that also works is if you boot from a livecd and copy the xorg.conf from that to your hard drive
<AndreSantos> i got knetworkmanager uninstalled. how can i detect and modify wireless configuratins? what file?
<luis> it fail why???????????????????
<luis> couldn install gtk nutella
<jpatrick> luis: one "?" is enough thanks :)
<ScorpKing> Coggz: always make sure you have a working backup of xorg.conf
<fdoving> tonky: not sure what you should do, you can try to ask in #xorg maybe.
<Coggz> hmm, lesson learned i think...
<Coggz> obviously not... i changed my screen res and now it is dead again
<ScorpKing> Coggz: copy from the backup and try again ;)
<luis> any other option to install gtk nutella please?
<Coggz> oh, <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace> worked
<ScorpKing> luis: sudo aptitude search nutella and see what's available
<tonky> fdoving: oh, ok, thx, i'll try
<luis> it appears some files
<Coggz> fixed... ok now how do i run commands from irc
<luis> as follow:
<luis> gtk-gnutella                    - shares files in a peer to peer network
<luis> p   libgnutella-gift                - giFT plugin for the Gnutella netwo
<ScorpKing> !paste | luis
<luis> i just did
<ScorpKing> luis: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<luis> the files are the ones that i paste it so you can see it
<luis> oo
<Strangelet> luis: Hallo again. :P
<luis> hello strangelet
<luis> i am been working with this
<luis> i think i have a nother question about updating
<luis> seems to have problems
<anton_> is there anyone in here who knows if its possible to get kubuntu working with ps3 or if theres some other channel maybe where i can get info?
<Coggz> 123
<Coggz> brb all, just fixing this laptop
<tonky> btw - while i'm here - i get the blank screen and console after login. if i don't type - after like 30 seconds it gets back to login screen. if i shut down X and login manually and then do 'startx' - everything works as normal. any ideas?
<shadowbox> hey guys and gals
<anton_> sup shadowbox
<luis> ok now about the updating, i install kubuntu last night again, and then i went to konsole to do updates with this command. sudo aptitude and it took lot of time, actually i just finish one part but there are still thing that it say that needs to be update but it fails evrytime i try to do it what can i do??
<shadowbox> looking for some sound solutions
<shadowbox> ubuntu not wanting to use my intergrated Intel sound card for some reason
<luis> can i be surfing on the web while updating guys ?
<shadowbox> I D/L the newer drivers for it and still doesnt work
<jpatrick> yes
<anton_> shouldn't be a problem
<luis> great thanks
<sigma_1234> how do i subscribe to kubuntu mailing lists?
<shadowbox> it thinks it does work, but I get no sound, but if boot into Windows it works fine (rather imberracing)
<IppatsuMan> sigma_1234: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<sigma_1234> thanks
<ChrisAshton84> Is this the place for hardy heron support?  If so, has anyone had problems with getting thunderbird to work?
<AndreSantos> i got knetworkmanager uninstalled. how can i detect and modify wireless configuratins? what file?
<ScorpKing> !hdaintel
<kgx> if i stop something in /etc/init.d/, it shouldnt start again after a reboot right?
<ScorpKing> kgx: yes
<kgx> thanks
<ScorpKing> kgx: wait
<kgx> :)
<ScorpKing> kgx: it will start again
<kgx> ScorpKing: how do i stop it from restarting again?
<ScorpKing> kgx: you have to remove the link in /etc/rc.?/? that points to it
<kgx> ScorpKing: ah ok, thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<mueslix> ChrisAshton84: try #ubuntu+1
<ChrisAshton84> mueslix: thanks
<welkin> hi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<snikker> i'm unable to get songs titles (audio-cd) with amarok 1.4.8 (gutsy) can you help me?
<tuxi> snikker: does this work in older versions
<tuxi> ?
<snikker> tuxi: i don't know...
<welkin> in my ubuntu laptop eventhough i plugged in my head phone i can still hear sound frm my speakes so can any one help me with it......
<tuxi> disable the speakers in kmix?
<tuxi> or the other sound channel
<welkin> k... thank u.....
<welkin> let me try it...
<anthony_j> yo
<anthony_j> need help partitioning linux w/ vista already installed, wanna keep windows
<tuxi> snikker: i'm not sure if amarok has cdba support, or how this thingie is called
<anthony_j> can some one help me partition linux onto a drive without removing windows?
<welkin> s u can..... just google it....
<anthony_j> not sure wat to google
<snikker> tuxi: amarok has cddb support... it use xime engine, but don't work..
<snikker> *xine
<Daisuke_Ido> it does have cddb support
<Daisuke_Ido> and cddb has nothing to do with xine
<Daisuke_Ido> at all
<chemist109> anthony_j: If you just want to try Kubuntu out, you can download the beta of Hardy Heron and use the WUBI installer.
<chemist109> It doesn't require partitioning.
<snikker> Daisuke_Ido: but amarok don't use xine engine for cddb? in the preferences of amarok, cddb support is under xine engine...
<chemist109> anthony_j: Here's an article on Hardy and wubi: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080224-wubi-arrives-a-look-at-ubuntu-8-04-alpha-5.html
<Daisuke_Ido> the two aren't really related, you'd have the cddb info there anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you have an email in there
<Daisuke_Ido> even if you make one up
<welkin> anthony_j: here try this.... http://www.brownbaron.com/blog/2008/03/26/install-ubuntu-804-%E2%80%9Chardy-heron%E2%80%9D-beta-in-windows/
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind, don't need it with freedb :\
<welkin> i cant play any video file in VLC player in wine... can any one help me with that??
<SlimeyPete> why are you running VLC in wine?
<LimCore> welkin: in wine?
<SlimeyPete> there is a native Linux version of VLC
<welkin> just to try......
<ubuntu> maybe he means winamp
<LimCore> welkin:  just install normal vlc man
<snikker> Daisuke_Ido: i've filled the cddb info, but i've not any email field...
<anthony_j> i dont want it to try out
<welkin> nope its VLC PLAYER IN WINE
<anthony_j> ive never installed linux on a pc that has windows on it as well
<anthony_j> idk what to do with the partitions
<anthony_j> i want windows to stay
<anthony_j> but i also want linux on here
<Daisuke_Ido> snikker, that's why i said nevermind to that part
<Daisuke_Ido> anthony_j, when you install, use the guided method
<anthony_j> but then it wants to use the entire hard drive?
<snikker> Daisuke_Ido: ok
<welkin> anthony_j: just check this link......... http://www.brownbaron.com/blog/2008/03/26/install-ubuntu-804-%E2%80%9Chardy-heron%E2%80%9D-beta-in-windows/
<anthony_j> it says guided - use entire disk
<anthony_j> welkin
<anthony_j> i told you i will jnot use hardy heron or run linux in windows....
<Daisuke_Ido> anthony_j, no, the top option, which should resize things for you
<nismo> when is hardy out?
<anthony_j> it only offers me guided entire disk and manual
<Daisuke_Ido> two options on install?  that's nuts
<nismo> choose manual and create new partition
<anthony_j> but i dont want to lise windows...
<Daisuke_Ido> should have a guided (resize) guided (use entire disk) and manual
<anthony_j> this is a compaq built pc, preinstalled windows vista...
<SlimeyPete> can it resize ntfs filesystems, then?
<anthony_j> i dont think so?
<anthony_j> when i hit manual it brings me to a prepare partitions screeen
<anthony_j> two devises
<anthony_j> ./dev/sda1 & sda3
<anthony_j> i cant modify the size
<SlimeyPete> you can use Partition Magic under Windows to resize the Windows filesystem before you install (I imagine there are other tools that'll do it, too - it's been a while since I tried)
<Daisuke_Ido> recovery partition and the actual windows partition
<anthony_j> ill look that program up slimey pete
<anthony_j> brb
<SlimeyPete> it costs money, unfortunately
<anthony_j> oh
<anthony_j> any free ones?
<chemist109> I think qtparted can resize ntfs.
<chemist109> I would back everything up first, though.
<venik> How do I force Kubuntu 7.10 to rescan its USB ports to see if a new drive had been plugged in?
<venik> or refresh fstab?
<Itaku> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_Vermux> how do I connect in kubuntu to //machine name
<_Vermux> ?
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chemist109> Vermux: You can open a konqueror window and type smb://machinename
<ronnie> by the looks of that link, I'm guessing the stable  version of hearty herion is out, or does beta mean test version?
 * DOOM_NX eipa feugw feugw feugw, 8a vrw allh gkomena, na mai egw kala mwro mou kai apo gunaikes NA!
<chemist109> beta means test
<stdin> DOOM_NX: ?
<DOOM_NX> yes i know
<ronnie> oh so the stable one's not out?, will it be called alpha version?
<chemist109> ronnie: It goes like this:  Alpha->Beta->Release
<stdin> the development goes like this: alpha (likely will break) -> Beta (most major bugs worked out) -> release (stable)
<ronnie> ok thx, any idea when the offical  release will be out this month??
<stdin> the final date isn't announced yet
<ronnie> ok ty anyways  ; )
<chemist109> The release schedule says April 24th.
<stdin> but that's an estimate
<ronnie> great thx
<ronnie> ok
<now3d> updatedb doesnt update my extnernal drive, any ideas?
<vit> THRT
<Azzco> I'm trying to compile a old version of zsnes but ./configure tells me I need SDL >= 1.2.0, I have libsdl1.2debian installed... Shouldn't that be enough?
<stdin> Azzco: make sure you have libsdl1.2-dev
<Azzco> stdin: got it, tried egein but got the same output
<Azzco> again*
<ethan> race?
 * dwidmann announces his presence
 * Daisuke_Ido announces his delight with dwidmann's presence
<nitin> hello, i downloaded noatun but when i try to start it, it gives this error message: Connecting/starting aRts soundserver failed. Make sure that artsd is configured properly. can somebody help
<Darkside> uh, hi, network manager is using over 90% of my CPU constantly... whats going on?
<dwidmann> Darkside: probably some sort of bug .... I'd report that for sure at http://launchpad.net
<Darkside> i'll attempt to
<Darkside> when i can actually do anything with my computer
<dwidmann> Darkside:  do you use wireless or wired connections mostly?
<Darkside> its going soooooooooo slow
<Darkside> wireless
<dwidmann> Thought so, but if it were wired I'd have recommend you just manually connect with "sudo dhclient eth0" or something ..
<Darkside> well yeah
<Darkside> i would, but i'm not.. so it's a bit harder
#kubuntu 2008-04-03
<dwidmann> Darkside: does it still murder your cpu if you kill it an reopen it?
<Darkside> lemme check
<Darkside> i just quit the frontend
<Darkside> its the backend thats going crazy
<Darkside> how can i stop and restart that?
<dwidmann> Umm, one sec, let me see
<photon_> I installed Open Office 2.4 from the official website (deb files). Now Adept Updater is telling me to "upgrade" to the 2.3 version available in the repository. Can I exclude Open Office from upgrades?
<NickPresta> Does anyone know if there was any change to configuration or compile-time changes to the Firefox 2.0.0.13 source? Since the last update, Firefox has really slowed down when connecting to multiple sites (or a single site with multiple images). I'm trying to determine if this is something on my end or not..
<matt__> anyone here want to explain to me how to use/setup vncveiwer/server?
 * artheart sips a coffee
<artheart> Hmm
<eddieftw> ah makes more sense
<eddieftw> i was like 'who is this artheart person and why are they sipping coffee'?
<genii> hehe
<genii> It's the default connect name on this box from one of my workplaces
<eddieftw> i see
<maduser> hey genii
<genii> maduser: Heya
 * genii makes a new pot of coffee
<eddieftw> the internet is too quiet for some reason today
<maduser> got the pics of that office?
<maduser> its never quite
<genii> maduser: Damn, forgot
<genii> maduser: I have to go back there later though, check in with me in about ... <looks at clock> 1.5 hours
<kevin_> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eddieftw> if only that was a ghostface killah song, i would be psyched
<praktora> I am not able to connect to a wireless nework using ubuntu 7.10 . I am using pavilion Dv9000 with a broadcom 802.11g/b wireless. i read over 100 topics in the internet and nothing can find my a solution. Can anyone please help me ?
<eddieftw> praktora: what is the problem?
 * genii slides Dr_willis a coffee
<eddieftw> can you connect via the command line?
<praktora> i am new at linux . i would like to know the right driver to install
<praktora> and how to install it
<vistalite> Hello, Jucato
<BluesKaj> !Broadcom | praktora
<ubotu> praktora: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<vistalite> please i need some help i want to try out KDE4 can i install KDE and use it as a separate session next to KDE 3.5 >
<vistalite> ??
<SlimeyPete> vistalite: yes
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vistalite> ok ty
<vistalite> so how do i install it
<genii> Visit the links and read them
<vistalite> ok
<SlimeyPete> just install the packages you can find at the above URL
<SlimeyPete> they will install alongside kde3, by default
<Dr_willis> Or wait for the next kubuntu release and install the kde4 version. :)
<SlimeyPete> you don't have to do anything special in order to keep your kde3 installation
<Dr_willis> it may be a better idea to test kde4 on a live cd.
<vistalite> no
<vistalite> i hate live cds
<vistalite> live cds are slow
<Dr_willis> if you dont LIKE kde4.. well... its worth the wait.
<Dr_willis> and i dont find the live cd's slow at all.
<Dr_willis> kde4 can be a bother to uninstall later.
<vistalite> the fact that its prone for semantical debate makes live cds unworthy to me
<Dr_willis> vistalite,  whatever... they are still darn handy tools.. no idea what you are going on about with the 'debate' stuff...
<Dr_willis> the easiest way to test drive kde4 is with a live cd.
<Daisuke_Ido> vistalite, if you hate them so much, just install.  either way, stop whining about it :)
<Dr_willis> I see perhaps a dozen people a month in here that install kde4, then a day later they want to remove it.. then that causes problems.
<Dhraakellian> will OO.o 2.4 be backported to Gutsy?
<genii> Probably not
<vistalite> Dr_willis:  i am using Linux via Wubi its maybe less than 40 minutes for me to replace my backup root.disk and have the system backup and also have it in a state prior to kde4 installs
<Dr_willis> You are using wubi? you are brave..
<Dr_willis> and lucky that it works. :)
<Dhraakellian> I've been having some problems with oowriter
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres going to be an official #Ubuntu-Wubi channel or not.
<vistalite> Dr_willis:  no luck involved pure skills
<Daisuke_Ido> modest, too...
<Dr_willis> vistalite,  you are nominated to hang in  the Wubi channel then. I cant find anyone else that even wants to touch it.
<vistalite> lol
<vistalite> Dr_willis:  i had no choice i couldnt make another partition on my system
<Dhraakellian> what is wubi?
<vistalite> wubi = barbapapa linux
<Dr_willis> Dhraakellian,  a 4 letter word. :) Heh..  It may get to be a very very very very common 'wubi aint working' faq/problem in this channel soon with the next release.
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Dr_willis> It lets you install linux to a 'file' under windows. and boot it.
<Daisuke_Ido> wubi is quite possibly the worst idea since greedo shooting first.
<Dhraakellian> ah
<Dhraakellian> I see.
<vistalite> no Wubi is great
<Dr_willis> I rember the linux on 'dos filesystem' years ago.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I entirely agree and am in disappointment it will be officially supported
<vistalite> i love Wubi D:
<vistalite> Daisuke_Ido: you are wrong
<Dr_willis> given the # of wubi problems i see in here a week...  i dont think so. :)
<vistalite> i will exclame your wrongness with a mighty set of symbols Daisuke_Ido ...YOU R WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!
<vistalite> :)
 * Dr_willis pokes vistalite  in the wubi
<Daisuke_Ido> vistalite, the "system" it installs is slow, your linux filesystem is (being on a windows partition) prone to fragmentation, further slowing things down...
<Jucato> ahem...
<Daisuke_Ido> the inclusion of Wubi will make hardy (for me) forever known as the april fools' release...
<vistalite> Daisuke_Ido:  not really my linux install is on a separate filesystem which i formatted to be used as filesystem for linux but formatted as ntfs by windows
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to try to wrap my head around that
<Daisuke_Ido> you created another partition
<vistalite> Daisuke_Ido:  thanks to Wubi i dared to try linux again
<vistalite> i created another partition on a disk without shit installed on it
<genii> Does wubi use some loadlin scheme?
<Daisuke_Ido> to contain a loopback disk image...  when you could have just installed linux TO that partition
<vistalite> genii:  yes i know so..
 * Dr_willis thinks the term filesystem got used incorrectly/too many times.. :)
<vistalite> because Wubi fails to work when windows wasnt closed down correctly
<vistalite> it will prompt busybox
<vistalite> in that case
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a pretty big failure
<vistalite> no its not
<vistalite> its on windows
<Dr_willis> windows crashing will kill linux... :)
<vistalite> it cant access the filesystem
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, THAT's the failure
<Daisuke_Ido> it's on windows
<vistalite> when windows wasnt closed down properly
<Daisuke_Ido> and by definition less than reliable
<vistalite> yes it is
<vistalite> :/
<vistalite> !ot | Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> I belive this can be the #1 reson to not use wubi.
<vistalite> 1-0 D:
<Daisuke_Ido> i make a point and you call in the offtopic
 * Daisuke_Ido washes his hands of this one
<Dr_willis> Wubi is off topic? since when?
<vistalite> lol
<stdin> arguing over who is offtopic and who isn't is... offtopic :)
<Azzco> one point to stdin
<Dr_willis> Shall we start pointing people to #ubuntu-wubi now?
<Daisuke_Ido> please?
<genii> I can tell we're going to have quite a few of these wubi/anit wubi discussions in the coming months. Like the editor wars
<genii> *anti
<LjL> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Dr_willis> Poor wubi - doesnet even have an official wiki page yet.. Just a forum thread and a bug report...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Azzco> Does anyone know if the alternate CD install is coverd in the usb disk section of the wiki?
<Daisuke_Ido> Bug #2: Wubi exists.
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  ive seen info on 'pendrivelinux.com' web site - on settingup usb sticks to boot identically to the live-cd.  :)
<vistalite> Wubi beats a live cd
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  i also got the gOS ubuntu variant isntalled to my thumbdrive  with their docs
<Azzco> Yeah but I haven't been able to boot a liveCD graphicly for several releases =/
<Dr_willis> vistalite,  you are wrong.. so phhhhhhhhhht.
<vistalite> hehe
<Dr_willis> I have sevaral machines that only use a live cd.  Let the kids try to get them goofed up!
<Dr_willis> kde news..  KDE 4.0.3 Released With Polishing! yes. more polish! how about more features!
<Jucato> !pl | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> oops...
<Jucato> not that kind of polish...
<Azzco> lol
<Dr_willis> :)
<vistalite> i need an n64 emulator :( to test my old games still working is that allowed?
<vistalite> n64 emulator for kubuntu
<Azzco> mupen64, might do the trick ;)
<Dr_willis> They exist.
<vistalite> ty :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to stick with the other emulators. Not seen many N64 games i wanted to play.
<vistalite> legend of zelda ocarina of time
<vistalite> best game ever made
<Dr_willis> I do have a usb-gamepad adaptor that lets me play with a n64 controller.
<vistalite> where did you buy it Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> I thinki have the remake of that for the Gamecube. came with my other zelda game.
<Azzco> I just compiled zsnes1.42, just for the netplay feature, it was kind of annoying to compile though =/
<Dr_willis> got the adaptor at walmart for like $10
<vistalite> yeah
<vistalite> i want to play smash bros 64 online
<_stijn_> ha walmart :p reminds me of southpark
<vistalite> _stijn_: you remind me of the netherlands
<Dr_willis> I find the whole 'zelda in 3d' sort of distracts me from the game. I perfer the good old 2d Gameboy zeldas.
<_stijn_> :o
<_stijn_> netherlands ~_~ i'm from belgium
<vistalite> lol
<vistalite> Jan Hoet is your keizer :)
<_stijn_> Mister Hoet is my God in art
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<morphir> is kubuntu hardy using pulseaudio?
<Jucato> no
<morphir> phonon?
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<Jucato> only if KDE 4
<morphir> k
<morphir> thanks
<vistalite> i'm not so happy with the linux filemanagers
<Dr_willis> try the other ones.. theres about a dozen+ to choose from.
<vistalite> which ones beside dolphin konqueror and nautilus are any good?
<Dr_willis> proberly close to 2 dozen now a days.
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'mc' :)
<vistalite> mcx
<vistalite> mc
<vistalite> never heard of it
<Dr_willis> time to learn it. Its a must have tool. comes in handy
<Dr_willis> Plus its very small, works well over ssh/console.
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> Package mc does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> Hmm i think the bot is broke,
<Dr_willis> !info xterm
<ubotu> Package xterm does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> the !info function is broken atm
<Dr_willis> ok. :)
<vistalite> :)
<Dr_willis> Poor bot.. has been so sick lately
<stdin> also !find is broken, so you're stuck with apt-cache and packages.ubuntu.com
<vistalite> hmz i cant find mc via adept_installer
<stdin> it's in universe, look in adept manager
<vistalite> k ty
<Dr_willis> search for 'file manager' in the package manager. :)
<Dr_willis> Theres sevral other 2 pane file managers, then thers the ones for xfce, then thers some others also out.
<Dr_willis> well bbl...
<kristian_> Hello. I'm quite a newbie, hoping someone might help with a question.
<Azzco> What's wrong with konqueror and split view?
<Azzco> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kristian_> How can I install a package with an older version than the one already installed?? :)
<stdin> sudo apt-get install package=version
<kristian_> I need to install libasound2_1.0.13-2_i386 since i suspect libasound2_1.0.14-2_i386 has a bug in regard to my usb soundcard
<kristian_> How do I know what exact string to put instead of "version"?
<stdin> the _ separates it, so you'd need sudo apt-get install libasound2=1.0.13-2
<kristian_> Thank you very much, will try now.
<kristian_> Version '1.0.13-2' for 'libasound2' was not found - this is the name of my downloaded deb-package, though
<kristian_> I suppose it is just not in the repository, but do you know some way to install a deb-package that is an older version?
<vistalite> i am using dolphin for KDE4 in KDE3.5 now is that going to break my system?
<stdin> if you want to manually install the .deb use "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade libasound2_1.0.13-2_i386.deb"
<kristian_> That seems to be exactly what I need...
<Azzco> vistalite: no but you're loading 2 sets of librarys so it might slow down a bit
<kristian_> Wow, that went really fast. Now I just need to restart to test things. My hopes aren't too high, though, this is the built in sound card of my Novation X-Station synth, which should be supported according to the lib-specs...
<kristian_> Thanks again!
<vistalite> ok
<vistalite> can i install the KDE4 widgets also on KDE 3.5?
<gregory> when the upgrade to hardy is official released, will it possible to upgrade and keep kde 3.5?
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not forced on you. :) from what i hear
<Dr_willis> theres is a kubuntu with kde4 and one without.
<Dr_willis> Even the variants have variants!
<stdin> an upgrade will only upgrade kde3, if you want kde4 you have to install the kubuntu-desktop-kde4 package or install fresh
<gregory> ok, good.  thanks
<Dr_willis> using kde4 right now.. its missing some 'things' that i very much.. well.. err miss. :)
<Dhraakellian> so it's just like the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu in that respect?
 * Dhraakellian is holding out for 4.1
<Dr_willis> i did notice onthis test box last week that a lot of kde3 stuff got 'removed'  (replaced?) by some of the kde4 versions or so it seemed.
<Azzco> Yeah kde4 feels a bit incomplete
<gregory> dr_willis: exactly, that's why i want to keep 3.5 until kde4 matures quite a bit
<Jucato> because it is
<Dr_willis> I just want the Clock in the panel to show 12 hr format! :)
<Azzco> I wish that the icons in the taskbar didn't have to be so big
<Dr_willis> I like them big.. :) i just wish the ones i added, where moveable.. :)
<NickPresta> They aren't 'big'. They are proportionate to the taskbar height.
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<NickPresta> ;)
<vistalite> so can i have a dragable desktop in kubuntu?
<Dhraakellian> dragable desktop?
<vistalite> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qSA-q1qniMY <-- dragable desktop
<NickPresta> vistalite, there are virtual desktops, which serve the same purpose (minus the eye candy). You can install Compiz-Fusion, which provides a 'pretty' way to switch between said desktops.
<vistalite> i know
<vistalite> but its not the same :(
<NickPresta> vistalite, what makes draggable desktops unique?
<Jucato> basically draggable desktops are just a fancy way to 1. switch between desktops (already possible) and 2. rearrange virtual desktops (not yet)
<NickPresta> ah, I see. Jucato what do you mean 'rearrange' virtual desktops?
<vistalite> NickPresta:  its special because windows osx and GNU/linux cant do it only amiga os can do it
<Jucato> NickPresta: just how I interpret that Amiga feature. for example, VD 1 has all your PIM, VD 2 has your browser, VD 3 has your office suite, VD 4 has your games... then you'd want to put VD 4 in between VD 1 and 2, etc.
<Jucato> that works better if you named the VD's
<Jucato> let me finish the vid and refresh my memory
<NickPresta> Jucato, ah, I understand. I suppose you could achieve a similar effect but you would have to manually move the applications from virtual desktop to virtual desktop (and manually remember which desktop is which)
<Jucato> (it's taking a long tie to buffer)
<Jucato> NickPresta: yeah, the point is you'd have to move the *apps* from one VD to another. not the VD (with the apps) themselves... I think :)
<Jucato> like I said.. need to finish the vid first :P
 * Jucato hasn't seen the vid in a loong time
<NickPresta> heh. Any idea if draggable VDs is planned for KDE?
<vistalite> A unique feature of Workbench is multiple screens. These are conceptually similar to X Window System virtual desktops or workspaces, but are generated dynamically by application programs as necessary. Each screen can have a different resolution and colour depth. A gadget in the top-right corner of the screen allows screens to be cycled — as the OS stores all screens in memory simultaneously, redrawing is instantaneous. Screens can
<vistalite> also be dragged up and down by their title bars.
<vistalite> see this guy that wrote it is a genius
<vistalite> nobody even can mimic it today
<Jucato> btw. in KDE 4 and Compiz, there's a plugin/feature that lets you see all virtual desktops so you can drag apps around
<vistalite> thats cool
<vistalite> like spaces
<Jucato> er... OS X Spaces got the idea from Linux :)
<Jucato> or *nix
<Jucato> *nix has had that for years. OS X only got that in Leopard :)
<osx> what
<vistalite> ideas are open and shared willingly or unwillingly but implementation varies
<vistalite> and apple again did a good job there
<Jucato> of copying? yeah
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> anyway.. the discussion is a bit offtopic. to answer your original question: no, there isn't anything exactly like Intuition
<Jucato> but who knows? with compositing and stuff it might be possible very soon
<vistalite> :)
<Jucato> except for each screen having different resoluctions
<vistalite> aw :(
<Jucato> *maybe*
 * Jucato hasn't been keeping up with X and compositing development
<vistalite> yeahs thats cool you can actually play a game in one screen of amiga os and do word processing in the next
 * ryanakca wishes there was an X version of screen
<Jucato> ryanakca: there isn't?
<NickPresta> ryanakca, what's wrong with GNU Screen?
<Jucato> NickPresta: can GNU screen do GUI? :)
<NickPresta> Jucato, I always assumed if you were using screen, GUI wasn't a big deal. My mistake :)
<ryanakca> NickPresta: GNU screen can't handle X apps... Ctrl-A-D doesn't disconnect your X apps ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<ktownhero> hola peeps
<Dr_willis> i just use the exit command.. :)
<Dr_willis> or 'nohup' :) old-skool
<Jucato> ryanakca: technically isn't X built on a server-client architecture that would make that possible? after all we have remote X sessions, remote desktops, etc
<NickPresta> I always preferred Rat Poison to screen anyways...
<Dr_willis> twin :) is an amuseing variant.. but its gotten less usefull for me over the years
<haker> anyone know php?
<_stijn_> yes
<haker> how do i connect to a site?
<haker> by php
<haker> $socket = fsockopen("adriandahacker.110mb.com/home/index.htm",80);
<ryanakca> Jucato: dtach looks like it might be what I want
<haker> wont work :(
<ryanakca> haker: #php please
<haker> ryanakca: no help there >.>
<ryanakca> haker: sorry, ##php
<NickPresta> haker, off-topic, but you have to have fopen_url_wrappers open, and HTTP wrappers enabled.
<haker> ##php is not helping =|
<Jucato> doesn't mean this would be the correct place to ask :)
<ryanakca> haker: be patient? Ask again in a while, maybe someone who knows the answer will be around?
<NickPresta> haker, /msg me and I can briefly help you.
<_stijn_> it's 3AM :p
<_stijn_> some geeks are sleeping
<vistalite> i cant sleep
<_stijn_> me neither
<vistalite> i need more snacks
<vistalite> in my tummy D:
<ryanakca> stdin: and 11AM in other parts of the world :D (21:37 here...)
<_stijn_> :P
<vistalite> think i will make my pizza now
<_stijn_> lol
<stdin> ryanakca: wrong stdin
<vistalite> nice american pizza D:
<Jucato> ryanakca: wrong st*
<Jucato> :)
<_stijn_> vistalite: bastard
<vistalite> with spicy sausages
<_stijn_> now I have hungry to
<vistalite> :)
<_stijn_> but no pizza in the house
<ryanakca> stdin: lol :P
<Jucato> language please, even in jest/jokes
<epimeth> anybody using desktop effects?
<_stijn_> nope
<ryanakca> epimeth: just ask your question ;)
<gabriel> 7list
<vistalite> wow
<vistalite> back on windows
<vistalite> D:
<vistalite> i need to play a game
<vistalite> my cpu is 59 celcius D:
<vistalite> Oops
<vistalite> thats hot
<vistalite> case temperature is 36 Celcius
<vistalite> lol
<nosrednaekim> thats pretty hot (the cpu temp)
<metbsd> zzzzz im downloading dvd of kubuntu
<metbsd> i hope it's worth it
<kristian_> Hi. Does anyone know stuff about ALSA?
<vistalite> yeah
<vistalite> cpu temp
<vistalite> think i have dust
<vistalite> :(
<vistalite> it shut down 2x when i played with compiz fusion windows decoration :/
<nosrednaekim> vistalite: yeah.. better blow off the dust
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: depends... what is your problem?
<kristian_> The version of ALSA (1.0.14) that comes with gutsy has a lot of problems (with my hardware at least). I know I'm not the only one experiences this. Does anyone know if there it is possible to install the version 1.0.16 without breaking KDE?
<bobleny> I have a really stupid question: How do I force a mount?
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: yeah.... thats perfectly fine
<nosrednaekim> bobleny: "sudo mount /dev/device /mnt"
<bobleny> But that doesn't force it?
<kristian_> I have installed version 1.0.13 which actually solved a lot of problems, but then a lot of dependencies weren't met, and now that I just tried installing something completely different, it removed everything connected to ALSA...
<nosrednaekim> what error is it giving you?
<kristian_> ... which ment all of my programs and the entire KDE...
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: thats fine
<nosrednaekim> oh0.o
<kristian_> Yeah...
<kristian_> But it's okay, I just installed it... again ;)
<bobleny> Volume is scheduled for check.
<bobleny> Please boot into Windows TWICE, or use the 'force' mount option.
<nosrednaekim> bobleny: try "-f " in there thene
<kristian_> I think it's probably too late........
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: do you have an HDAIntel chipset? a 81018 or whatever?
<kristian_> But I'll tell you my problem in short, maybe you will be able to judge what kind of upgrade might help me.
<kristian_> Yes, I do. I also have an external usb sound interface.
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: ok.
<kristian_> The external sound card doesn't have too great support in version 1.0.14. Mp3s makes Amarok crash (if I select the external card as default device), and aRts crashes all the time too. KNotify doesn't work... and so on.
<kristian_> I've narrowed it down to the ALSA library (libasound2), but it seems that *everything* needs that version "14".
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: you *could* just upgrade to hardy which should fi most sound problems
<kristian_> If I want to install a newer version, it tells me, that the dependencies of that newer version isn't met. It seems to depend on some pretty basic libraries, and I don't know if I might be able to just upgrade them too...
<nosrednaekim> but don't do that today since there seems to be problems with the hardy kernel modules ATM
<kristian_> ... Probably they have other dependencies and so on.
<nosrednaekim> !intelhda | kristian_ this might have some useful info if you haven't already seen it
<kristian_> You have a point, but it appears that Hardy has the same version of ALSA.
<ubotu> kristian_ this might have some useful info if you haven't already seen it: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: I think its 1.0.16
<kristian_> Oh, okay, I think where I read it was in some pre-release discussion of sorts....
<kristian_> Oh, the page tells me to upgrade my alsa-driver by recompiling (part?) of my kernel??
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> if thats the right method for your grapics card
<kristian_> That's ... interesting. I've never tried that before. BUT the exact same method was pointed out elsewhere, so I might give it a try. Is it ... hard?
<kristian_> (sound card)
<nosrednaekim> sound card yes...haha...long day :)
<kristian_> I mean, "compiling" and "kernel" - sounds drastic. Not that I don't need to do a complete reinstall anyway.
<kristian_> No I really, really appreciate your help :)
<nosrednaekim> give it a shot.... the worst you can do is learn :)
<kristian_> That's true. But what would you say are my chances of success? In other words, is it likely that I a lot of stuff will go wrong during for example the "./configure"-phase?
<nosrednaekim> its possible.... but in that stage you really can't break anything
<kristian_> Or is this - in other words - a trivial matter?
<nosrednaekim> if you follow the directions, it should Just Work
<nosrednaekim> I've heard of second-day users doing this, so it shouldn't be too hard
<kristian_> Great. Thanks so much. Back to doing a from-the-top with my live-dvd... *sigh*
<kristian_> :) :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... if you have to do a reinstall, do it with hardy
<kristian_> Oh, would you say it's that stable?
<nosrednaekim> the release candidate is coming out in a day or so... I think.
<nosrednaekim> so it should be pretty stable
<nosrednaekim> tho, as I said, they are having kernel isues right now, but that should be sorted out in a day or so
<kristian_> Cool. Would you choose KDE 3.4 or 4? I tried installing 4 on gutsy and I didn't think it worked so well. But then I suspected, that it wasn't "incorporated" in a sufficiently deep manner or something like that. You know, maybe I didn't install all the *other* things that are supposed to go with it - or something like that?
<kristian_> (That's 3.5...)
<genii> kristian_: kde4 is purposely minimalistic
<dwidmann> genii: why?
<genii> dwidmann: It's just the new design philosophy
<nosrednaekim> kristian_: kde4 is getting better, but I would still go kde3 and ass kde4 if you want to try it
<kristian_> Yeah, but when I made my kicker slimmer and I couldn't change the font size of the clock, I kinda thought...
<nosrednaekim> *add
<kristian_> ... that wasn't too cool...
<dwidmann> genii: I hope you're wrong ... or I'm going to have to look for someone to kick in the balls >.<
<epimeth> I set up desktop effects *just* the way I like it... then I restarted and lost all of my settings :-(
<epimeth> how do I save them?
<kristian_> (I feel with you epimeth...)
<genii> dwidmann: Go harass em in #kubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<epimeth> lol
<dwidmann> genii: somehow I feel that won't get me very far ... but for example .... take a look at gwenview, enough to make me cry.
 * epimeth thanks kristian_
 * _stijn_ sleep
<BluesKaj> been fooling some with kde 4.03 , starting to understand some of it but I get feeling it's purposly quite different altho i suspect it'll take more getting used to, than 3.x
<epimeth> kristian_: do you know how to save?
<kristian_> I suppose. I had expected *prettier*, but I think I like 3.5 better...
<nosrednaekim> .0.3 is out? sweet :)
<kristian_> No, sorry, I just f*d up /everything/...
 * genii mourns gwenview
<BluesKaj> kristian_, yeah 4 is more mac-like ...mac users will prolly luv it
<kristian_> Yeah, but wasn't Gnome supposed to be the osx-pleaser...?
<dwidmann> plasma in its current state is nowhere near as function as kdesktop and kicker ...
<kristian_> I'm still waiting for some *really* cool ways of thinking desktop environments...
<dwidmann> bash: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcontrol: No such file or directory
 * dwidmann tears up
<BluesKaj> no kidding , dwidmann
<kristian_> Well, thanks again everyone, see you.
<dwidmann> A lot of the other apps seem to be straight ports with reorganized menus to be more usable, that makes more sense to me ... I hope the crippled apps are just incomplete ports and everything else is being added back later or I'll have to finally motivate myself to do somethign
<epimeth> nobody is using custom desktop effects?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: sure am.,... are you on hardy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde4? crippled?  noooo....
<genii> I'm not crazy about eye candy on my computer. I like to basically leave it alone so long as it runs the things I require correctly
<Daisuke_Laptop> surely you can't be serious!
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: yup
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: some of them are
<soho> hi
<epimeth> Daisuke_Laptop: I am serious.  And stop calling me shirley!
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: i'm sorry, the correct answer was ...  epi got it :D
<soho> :>
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: so how do I save the settings?
<dwidmann> :S
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: so in the "desktop effects" dialog "Custom effects" doesn't work? it doesn't allow you to modify it with CCSM?
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: i also forgot the <sarcasm> tag...  i am as yet completely unimpressed with kde4's look, feel, and direction :(
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I had it set up *prefectly*, then restarted and lost all of my settings :-(
<epimeth> also, for some reason the mouse is determining which window has focus... I *Really* don't like that
<soho> how delete kubuntu  ?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth:  yeah... I noticed that, I'm going to change that default setting.
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: Look isn't really all that bad -plus you can still use plastic if you want to, the biggest area hurting it right now is probably plasma, which is incomplete as things stand currently.
<epimeth> soho: you want to delete kubuntu or just kde?
<soho> يا اخوان فيه احد عربى  انا ما افهم انجليزي  :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> oookay
<epimeth> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<soho> Thanks bro    :)
<snowdonkey> Hey what's that website where I can post code & link to it?
<soho> :(   No body this room
<gerenuk> !pste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerenuk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NickPresta> snowdonkey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<snowdonkey> Thx
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: the look isn't terrible, no.  but it feels very stiff, if that makes any sense
<epimeth> soho: sorry... but I don't think anyone here speaks arabic
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: stiff? Umm, umm, umm, not sure what you mean by that, no
<soho> <epimeth>   Thank you brother
<epimeth> soho: ahlan beka
<Hix-Nix> hey guys, im a gentoo guy, but i was asked to help out a buddy of mine with a kubuntu box. well, everything is werking great, but the loging screen is fubar
<epimeth> Hix-Nix: you using hardy?
<Hix-Nix> the text is HUGE, and ive tried to make it smaller, but its no good
<Hix-Nix> i want to say its fiesty
<soho> <epimeth>   you're speake arabic  :D
<epimeth> Hix-Nix: hmmm... never had a problem with it.
<Hix-Nix> gutsy
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: I'll heck out your problem with the compiz manager... thanks
<nosrednaekim> *check
<epimeth> soho: just "shukran" "ahlan beka" and "salaam"... and some arabic slang we use in hebrew
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: would you mind filing a bug?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I don't know that it is a bug... I think there may be a way to save the settings I just don't know about
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: "feature" :-)
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: nah.. its a bug :)
<Hix-Nix> im sure its a rez issue, but my res is set correctly
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: you on the effects team?
<epimeth> Hix-Nix: is it a laptop?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: yeah..I wrote that app
<Hix-Nix> epimeth, yeah it is
<epimeth> Hix-Nix: wide screen?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: all right :-)
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: so you can fix the bug I posted yesterday!
<Hix-Nix> epimeth, yar
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: desktop cube breaks my system tray... updater appears as a green dot and my 2 rows turn into one long one
<epimeth> Hix-Nix: try installing 915resolution
<Hix-Nix> present res is 1280 x 800
<Hix-Nix> k, will do
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: thats a compiz bug... but my prob :)
<nosrednaekim> *not
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: eh, did you post it against my app?
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I'm not actually sure... lemme check launchpad
<nosrednaekim> the appication is desktop-effects-kde4
<nosrednaekim> err.. without the 4
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I think I filed it under kdebase
<nosrednaekim> well... what was the bug...
<nosrednaekim> actually, I g2g....
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: I still don't fully get how launchpad is organized
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: :)
<Jucato> who does? :)
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: you want me to file the bug, or will you take care of it?
 * Jucato hides.. gtg 2
<Jucato> s/2/too/
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: I'll try to remember :)
<epimeth> shweet
<epimeth> adios guts
<epimeth> s/guts/guys
<Jucato> adios gutsy? no no it's just 6 months old :)
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: where is the setting for mouse focus?
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: probably under general i'd guess
<epimeth> cheers
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: "click to focus" is enabled :-(
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... but disable focus flows mouse
<epimeth> wtf?  effects level is set to no effects... this is a kde3 setting!  grrrr.....
<epimeth> okay... now that desktop effects is enabled, its fine.
<nosrednaekim> bye
<epimeth> adios
<epimeth> :-)
<Itaku> is it possible to block me from typing in rm -rf /?
<epimeth> lol
<Itaku> cuz i accidently typed it in a few times
<Itaku> went to type in a path and accidently hit enter .-.
<epimeth> you can't rm -rf / if you aren't root
<Itaku> root terminal
<epimeth> why?????????????????????????????
<Itaku> more access
<Itaku> dont have to  sudo
<Itaku> cuz im lazy
<epimeth> then consider it a lesson learned.
<NickPresta> Itaku, I suppose you learned your lesson then? :)
<Itaku> 2 lessons
<epimeth> root terminal = BE CAREFUL
<genii> Well, thats what happens and no one to blame but yourself after for defeating th built in safeties
<Itaku> but is there a way to make it so it doesnt listen to that
<genii> Itaku: Yes.
<Itaku> how?
<NickPresta> Itaku, do you find yourself accidentally typing rm -rf / frequently? It doesn't seem like something that needs to be prevented by the system. You should prevent yourself from typing that.
<genii> Itaku: In sudoers file make a cmnd_alias to the command you don'e ever want to run. Then exclude whatever users from being able to do it.
<genii> There are many tutorials on how to do this sort of sudoers editing/setups
<epimeth> genii: does that stop you from being able to run it if you sudo -s ?
<epimeth> erm sudo -i ?
<genii> epimeth: Yes
<epimeth> ah
<epimeth> cool
<Itaku> uh
<Itaku> so like
<Itaku> ive never used sudoers file
<genii> To reiterate:There are many tutorials on how to do this sort of sudoers editing/setups
<epimeth> Itaku: /etc/sudoers
<Itaku> no but how do i make a cmnd_alias
<Itaku> wait in in root though
<genii> I'm going to make you work for it and google
<genii> ;)
<Itaku> ...
<epimeth> good on you, genii!
<epimeth> Itaku: man sudoers
<genii> Itaku: This may get you started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<genii> epimeth: I generally feel that huge mistakes caused by laziness will only be repeated if you encourage the laziness ;)
<Itaku> is there an rm command that ignores when its told to delete /?
<genii> No
<NickPresta> Maybe create your own version of rm and place it in ~/bin. That might work?
<Itaku> i found --preserve-root   fail to operate recursively on `/'
<Itaku> is there a way to make it always do that
<gerenuk> Itaku: if you don't run it as sudo it won't delete /, replace rm /directory_to_be_deleated with ls, so that it shows which files you are about to delete, and also use rm -i to play it safe
<epimeth> gerenuk: he wants rm -rf specifically
<Itaku> NickPresta: ill do that oonce you teach me c
<Itaku> :p
<gerenuk> rm -rf on root ?
<epimeth> but yea... if you alias rm with rm --preserve-root
<epimeth> gerenuk: yes
<epimeth> gerenuk: he's very silly
<Itaku> yeah
<Itaku> i know
<epimeth> Itaku: did you catch the alias?
<gerenuk> oh ok, have fun and good luck then ^_^
<NickPresta> Itaku, you could easily write it in BASH, etc. You could write a bash function and have that instead of root. Of course, this all seems superfluous. I suggest you just stop typing the offending command.
<genii> hehe NickPresta
<Itaku> its always on accident
<genii> The reason root is locked out is exactly that, accidents happen
<Itaku> root@itaku-desktop:~# alias rm='rm --preserve-root'
<Itaku> i just did that
<NickPresta> Itaku, I don't know about your keyboard layout, but 'rm -rf /' are not close together. It seems hard to 'accidentally' type that. If you seriously need to rm something referencing an absolute path, use -i as well.
<Itaku> was gonna hit shift
<Itaku> but messed up
<NickPresta> Use the shift on the left side of your keyboard?
<Itaku> right side
<Itaku> im right handed
<NickPresta> At any rate, we have given you enough tips. I don't think there is much more _we_ can do for you. :)
<Itaku> but does what i did work?
<NickPresta> Itaku, it should, yep
<epimeth> Itaku: it should
<Itaku> k
<genii> I'm tempted to tell you to try it but I won't be quite that mean
<Itaku> thanks
<epimeth> Itaku: only one way to find out :-)
<epimeth> Itaku: thats a temporary solution tho
<Itaku> epimeth: hell no :p
<epimeth> Itaku: you should add that to root's bashrc
<Itaku> bashrc
<Itaku> that stores aliases?
<epimeth> its a file that executes on every interactive login
<epimeth> as in, sudo -i
<shadowbox> does any body have a good source to get pink neon lights, my next project is a clear case with hidden pink neon (as if you could hide in a clear box)
<Pici> shadowbox: try asking in ##hardware
<MrUnagi> hardy is being released in june?
<ubuntu> MrUnagi
<MrUnagi> ubuntu
<eddieftw> april
<MrUnagi> thats what i thought i must have misread
<shadowbox> cool thanks
<jessica> how can i change my gdm to kdm
<epimeth> jessica: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<epimeth> jessica: worth a shot :-)
<epimeth> jessica: lemme know if it worked
<jessica> ok thanks
<jessica> thanks ive done it
<epimeth> restart... lemme know if it worked :-)
<epimeth> I'm smiling way to much...
<epimeth> gotta stop that...
<jessica> ok ill re-start
<jessica> be right back
<jessica> worked fine thanks
<epimeth> jessica: no worries!
<jessica> i dont suppose you know why my second life is making my screen go black after about 3-5 mins and then my whole system freezes and wont return
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> not a clue
<epimeth> sorry
<epimeth> I'm purposely avoiding it, actually
<epimeth> I've got an game-addictive personality...
<Ukonpoika> !enter | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gerenuk> I've heard of other people having the same problem, jessica , I'm sure there would be a guide somewhere about as i think it's a common problem
<seba> the help in spanish is veri very bad
<jessica> thanks gerenuk i will have a look around the web
<jessica> how do you mean very bad seba ?
<jessica> surly they help just as good as english speeking people
<jessica> we just pick things up as we go along and find things when browsing the web
<xbehave2> If i use lvm does the kernel need to be in the boot partition?
<seba> beacause is 15 min anybody tell me anything
<seba> sorry for my english
<jessica> its ok i understand you
<jessica> what is your problem
<seba> the problem is with Azureus..
<jessica> ok do go on
<seba> i read the user guide.. but i dont know  any server
<jessica> server
<seba> client
<seba> is Azureus search automatic?
<jessica> its a torrent downloader
<seba> oyes
<jessica> i use to use it back on windows until i moved to linux
<jessica> just get your .torrent file and tell it to open to azures it will do the rest
<seba> only this?
<jessica> what
<jessica> have you installed azures
<epimeth> Ukonpoika: thanks... I'm just really tired.  I'm usually more verbose
<seba> is to easy... OK
<seba> thanks
<jessica> im sorry i dont understand
<jessica> have you fixed your problem
<seba> no yeat, but i need some minutes to probe...
<seba> i need time to probe... thanks jessica, Buenas Noches
<jessica> your welcome
<Hix-Nix> epimeth, hey, just wanted to say that 915resolution worked perfect, thanks
<ubuntu> hey, I've got a spindle of 25 cd's what are the chances they are all bad ?
<maduser> ?
<genii> some_dude: It might depend if you got them in an unmarked clear plastic shell at the Dollar Store. But usually only 1 in 8 to 10 are bad from factory
<some_dude> is the kubuntu beta iso maybe bad ?
<calcmandan> hi guys. i'm about to pull an old box out of the closet and play with mail servers for our small business.  anyone have a good recommendation? something where my brother can comfortably use his precious outlook.
<calcmandan> i know outlook will work with any mail server, but he's merely looking for the address book and shit.
<genii> calcmandan: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<calcmandan> genii: thanks
<calcmandan> i will
<xbehave2> is moving an ntfs partition inside a logical partition possible?
<austin__> anyone know how to disable the new pink theme on kde4?
<genii> hehe
<austin__> been  googling to no avail...
<austin__> I'm not too big a fan of pink lace personally...
<genii> I asked in #kubuntu-kde4 fror you but no one's responding yet
<austin__> thanks
<austin__> didn't know about that channel, I'll lurk there as well
<genii> It's quiet as hell in there
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine that hell would be rather noisy, what with the screams of the damned and all that
<austin__> depends on the level you're on
<austin__> the 9th level would be pretty quiet, with the freezing and all
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, that all depends on what you believe.
<Daisuke_Ido> personally, i believe there can be no freezing in hell until such time that the chicago cubs win a world series
<austin__> true, true, I was going by dante
<austin__> I prefer the pastafarian outlook
<austin__> what with the beer volcano and stripper factory and all
<genii> austin__: According to some folks in #kubuntu-devel the pink theme should revert back on it's own whenever you next update
<Ragnarel> austin__, http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.04.01/new-kubuntu-kde-4-remix/ is this ur issue?
<austin__> Ragnarel: yes
<Ragnarel> just a joke from Kubuntu Hardy, it seems (read comments)
<austin__> that's what I was reading
<austin__> yeah, I can deal with a joke, as long as  it reverts in a few days...I'd prefer some way to disable it manually, but eh
<Daisuke_Ido> idunno, i kinda like it -_-
<austin__> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps not PINK
<Daisuke_Ido> but it would make a festive holiday decoration in christmas colours
<austin__> I was liking the black/vista-ish look, aside from the plasma crashes
<Daisuke_Ido> you mean kde4 does something other than crash?
<hydrogen> well
<Ragnarel> patience! xD
<hydrogen> its done all sorts of things for me
<hydrogen> and hasn't crashed in like two months
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> meh
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen, raised your blood pressure, caused hair loss, things like that? :)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> nice try though
<Daisuke_Ido> i fully believe that kde4 will be *great*
<hydrogen> feel free to troll elsewhere
<Daisuke_Ido> once the bugs are worked out of plasma
<Ragnarel> uhm I tried to use kde4 and was impossible for me
<Ragnarel> I mean, still not very stable
<hydrogen> plasmas been quite reliably for me for a while now as well
<hydrogen> the tooltips still have a habbit or not disappearing when they should
<hydrogen> but other than that
<austin__> I haven't added any widgets, however, I've had quite a few wm crashes requiring clearing out plasma  settings to get plasma back
<austin__> and now I have the elton john theme
<austin__> so yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> i think my biggest real problem with kde4 right now is purely aesthetic - i like having a few icons on the desktop, but i don't like each one being treated as a separate framed widget - now i don't know if that's still the case in 4.0.3, or if that behaviour can be turned off, but that's where i stand at the moment
<Ragnarel> I experienced that in less than 1 hour using kde4, austin__
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: the plan is for icons to not exist at all for 4.1
<hydrogen> hurray!
<Daisuke_Ido> actually go to 'plasmoid' launchers?
<austin__> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, I test a lot of apps for wine, and quite a few install shortcuts...select all + delete no longer works :-(
<Ragnarel> well, finally I think that I will not upgrade till 4.1 release
<Daisuke_Ido> because that would be alright
<hydrogen> a dir lister plasmoid
<austin__> Ragnarel: I experience it a lot when running the wine test suite...I've gotten used to it now,  but that gray screen is still _very_ annoying
<genii> At they rate they produce kde versions a 4.1 release will likely be along in ...perhaps 5 years
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm excited to see what 4.1 has to offer
<hydrogen> genii: or you know--- four months
<hydrogen> but you're close!
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, i don't think so, i think that the impression that linux is a good desktop OS is spreading, and making devs feel a little bit of pressure to get things fixed
<hydrogen> of course, 4.1 will have a few new things, and not just three things copied from gnome and a new note taking application
 * genii expects something like 4.0.5 in maybe 4 months
<hydrogen> like another desktop I can name...
<Ragnarel> well, when 4.1 will be released, developers will say that real kde will be 4.1.1... xd
<Daisuke_Ido> well copied from gnome eliminates a couple options right there...
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080403
<zaida> www.con22
<hydrogen> no
<Daisuke_Ido> if i remember right, kde 3.0 was no great experience either
<zaida> c
<Daisuke_Ido> and subsequent releases got better and better
<zaida> vhjfu
<Daisuke_Ido> uh-huh...  you don't say
 * genii gets disgusted and goes back to good old reliable KDE 1.2
<genii> Which I actually have somewhere
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder if the really old versions would still run
<Daisuke_Ido> would think the hardest part would be reeeeally outdated dependencies
<genii> On xorg 7.3 or so?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<genii> Maybe I'll experiment tomorrow :)
<Daisuke_Ido> honestly, i have no idea how or if it's even possible
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, if you manage it, package it :D
<genii> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> or let us know how...  that interests me...
<genii> Will do
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks
<asobi> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kayess> Hi all - I'm having problems installing Kubuntu onto my laptop, a Thinkpad R61
<kayess> Actually the install goes fine, but the update seems to keep failing
<delphine> what do you mean by "the update" ?
<kayess> Adept seems to crash and I can't run another copy to do anything. If I reboot then I get a "file missing" error and it won't load the kernel
<madkhen> hi.. is there a way to migrate configurate from kde3 to kde4?
<kayess> After the install it wants to update to the latest files
<delphine> do it in a konsole, rather than in Adept manager
<kayess> What do I type? sudo apt-get updates or something?
<DOOM_NX> good morning
<DOOM_NX> does anyone have any idea what i fill in here? http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/1702/screenshotwinxpsettingsui4.png
<delphine> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> kayess: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade                      or dist-upgrade  , yes
<kayess> Thanks - I'll give that a whirl. Guess I won't know if it works for another hour at least
<cpk1> if you make a cronjob as a normal user and the job that is running needs root access do you need to do anything different?
<stdin> put it in the system crontab, not yours
<cpk1> so does sudo crontab -e edit /etc/crontab?
<stdin> cpk1: just use kcron, "kdesu kcron"
<cpk1> stdin: that would be great for my desktop but not the headless router =P
<Romina> does anyone here use mercury messenger (an MSN client)
<Romina> ?
<stdin> cpk1: I think -e would edit the users crontab (root has one too), so just edit /etc/crontab manually
<cpk1> stdin: looks like you are right
<apparle> hi
<metbsd> how do i set a firewall that allow anywhere to destination 1.3.4.2 port 25
<sinau> hi
<sinau> any body room?
<sinau> im afraid that every body is sleeping here..
<apparle> nope
<ere4si> I'm not awake yet :)
<apparle> sinau: I don't think it's worth waking up to say 'hi' :)
<sinau> is this room still discus the kubuntu..
<ere4si> yep
<sinau> ok.. :)
<apparle> sinau: don't sleep :)
<apparle> ere4si: Thanks man, you solved my problem of OSS  and kmix.
<apparle> Bye everyne
<apparle> Bye everyone
<ere4si> that was a while ago :) ...
<sinau> anyone using kwifimanager?
<sinau> sleeping again..
<ere4si> I don't use it - sorry
<sinau> ere4si: what did you use for wireless connection manager?
<ere4si> sinau: I don't use wireless...
<sinau> ok.. ic
<Jadi> I want to upgrade from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 beta but "sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" gives me erros while "setting new software channels". Is this a bug ? (give 404 file not found on launchpad)
<Martin_> i need some help with my network ... 2boxes one lan cable ... all i need is to ssh into the box with internet or share the connection
<Martin_> someone know how to bridge a ppp0 and eth0 connection
<llutz> Martin_: for "connection-sharing" you'll need to activate ip-forwarding/nat on the box with internet-access.
<Martin_> llutz: how would i do that
<llutz> Martin_: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/configuring-ip-forwarding-through-ubuntu-587164/
<Martin_> thanks llutz
<llutz> Martin_: in general you have to enable ip-forwarding on that box. on the client you need to set default route (gateway) to the pc with internet. Also you have to set a nameserver on the client for dns. Set an external dns or install dnsmasq on the pc sharing the connection
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Does Gutsy come with some kind of disk encryption by default? I lately noticed the messages "Starting early crypto disks" and "Starting remaning crypto disks" while booting...
<yao_ziyuan> is it recommended to install firefox 3 beta 5 along with kubuntu's official firefox 2?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: no. we recomend you stick with what is in the repositories. however, Ubuntu 8.04 has Firefox 3 beta.
<yao_ziyuan> jussi01: but if i download the firefox 3.0 package from adept-manager and use a new user profile with it, what harm can it cause then?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: it shouldnt cause any harm, as long as its in our official repositories (ie. you havent added any repositories)
 * jussi01 cant remember if it was in gutsy. 
<praveen_> how to make a makefile
<jussi01> !compile | praveen_
<ubotu> praveen_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<praveen_> how to make a  makefile in c++
<jussi01> praveen_: are you looking to compile the makefile? or actually create one?
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<fat-head> i just installed something from synaptic but it wont appear in my menus
<stefan-f> I have here a greater network with NIS and nobody knows which one is the master
<stefan-f> Is there a way to locate the nis master server?
<fat-head> anyone help me ^^^ ?
<jussi01> fat-head: what was that something?
<fat-head> nvclock
<fat-head> jussi01
<Martin_> to use X via ssh all i have to do is ssh name@192..... -X  or i can log on the remote box but when i want to start firefox i get cannot open display
<fat-head> its happened with quite a few other apps from synaptic which come with gui but i end up having to " run command "
<jussi01> fat-head: if you read the description in synaptic, then you would know why you havent got a menu entry :)
<jussi01> fat-head: it says:  This is the console version.
<fat-head> jussi01 i added it to aynaptic through source checkinstall
<jussi01> fat-head: btw, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<fat-head> yes but when i used ubuntu i was able to install nvclock through checkinstall and it appeared int he menus
<fat-head> im on kubuntu
<PhilRod> Martin_: are you sure you don't mean "ssh -X hostname"?
<jussi01> fat-head: hrm, Im not a big fan of checkinstall, and havent used it much, so Im afraid i dont have answers for you. sorry.
<Martin_> PhilRod: that should be the same or ... i can ssh in no problem but i can't start any X applications
<andybleaden> Hi. Anyone had any recent success converting .ape files. I used to use monkeys audio but have had real trouble with it last time I tried it.  Anyone else have any joy...especially with say soundkonvertor???
<PAdAM> haloo?
<jussi01> PAdAM: hi.
<andybleaden> HI
<andybleaden> PAdAM: you new on this
<andybleaden> ?
<PAdAM> jop
<andybleaden> Anyone anygood with .ape files?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: What do you mean by "good with"? Playing them?
<PhilRod> Martin_: sorry, got distracted. Can you check that DISPLAY gets set in the ssh session (eg, "echo $DISPLAY" without the quotes)
<praveen_> i want to make a makefile
<anyko> hi
<praveen_> i need to create one
<anyko> i have a question... about kmail
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: sorry .....I mean had success at converting them into wav files
<jussi01> !ask | anyko
<ubotu> anyko: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: I actually did have success converting them to wav and then to flac, yes. I'll find the script, hang on
<jussi01> andybleaden: you may also have a some success asking in #ubuntustudio , however it is a bit quiet in there, so you may need to be patient
<anyko> okay.. so i try everthing to send emails via smtp... with several servers it dosn't work
<anyko> i check everything, my identitys
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: many thanks...just tried to download the mac tar giz thing to give it another try...not hopeful
<jussi01> anyko: I often find the security settings are often at fault ffor mail failures
<anyko> in e.g?
<anyko> tls an so one?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Did you use this or something else: http://jmac.sourceforge.net/ ?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: hmm...just tried this: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: I'm guessing mac and jmac are different. I've used jmac. You'll need java, though
<jussi01> anyko: yeah, thats what Im talking about. check your provider to see which settings they use.
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: think I have that...hmm...is there a quick konsole way to check?
<anyko> i check the provider he works with tls... and if i try to send without it dosnt work, too
<anyko> he always talk about an unknown transport protokol
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Just a sec
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: You got all the files from that page you posted, right?
<anyko> but i don't know, how i can check what the problem is.... i check with telnet, if my computer is able to talk with the ptovider... ab it works
<andybleaden> I  only got as far as the tar gz download and then extracted them...nothing more...not that hot at installing from tar gz...in fact very bad
<andybleaden> :(
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: If that's all, then no problem. I can guide you through it
<jussi01> anyko: have you tried using the "check what the server supports" button?
<andybleaden> :)
<anyko> yes
<jussi01> anyko: what is the exact error message it gives?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: I have downloaded both jmac and mac tar gz now
<anyko> where can i found it?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: So you've extracted the mac .tar.gz file already?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: yes
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: into a folder in home
<jussi01> anyko: well tell me what happens when you try to connect and get mail.
<anyko> jussi01: it is something like unable to send message: unknown transport protokol
<anyko> jussi01: i get mails, but he just do not send them
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Right. Now open the console and go to that folder
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: the mac folder
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: or home
<jussi01> anyko: Im sorry, I dont know the answer to that one :/
<anyko> jussi01: okay
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: The mac folder
<anyko> jussi01: it seemed that nobody could
<anyko> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> anyko: sorry I couldnt help more :/
<anyko> jussi01: dosn't matter
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: see this is where I get in the mire...its title is mac so I should type cd /mac ?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Nop, just "cd mac" without the quotes
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: in !
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Good. Now type in "./configure". Again, without the quotes
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: andy@andy-desktop:~/mac$ ./configurebash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Okay. Type in "ls" and tell me what it shows
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: mac-3.99-u4-b5
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: maybe there is another folder layer
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Type in "cd mac-3.99-u4-b5"
<neville_> Where abouts is the apt cache located?
<RogueJediX> As you said
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: sorted ..shall I do the .config thing now?
<tomahasamoot> is xine compiled w/ --enable-aac?  I can play m4a files on amarok, I was told that it's complie options...
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: "./configure", yes. Go ahead.
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -cchecking whether build environment is sane... yeschecking for gawk... nochecking for mawk... mawkchecking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yeschecking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... nochecking for g++... nochecking for c++... nochecking for gpp... nochecking for aCC... nochecking for CC... nochecking for cxx... nochecking for cc++... n
<andybleaden> r KCC... nochecking for RCC... nochecking for xlC_r... nochecking for xlC... nochecking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ comp                               iler cannot create executablesSee `config.log' for more details.
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: maybe I should try the jmac one instead?
<jussi01> !paste | andybleaden
<ubotu> andybleaden: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Paste large amounts of stuff in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<andybleaden> sorry everyone
<jussi01> neville_: its in /var/ iirc
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Yeah, it's  a bit easier. no compiling involved
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62006/
<neville_> jussi01 You're right. Thanks!!
<jussi01> andybleaden: to compile stuff you will need the package: build-essential
<andybleaden> jussi01: getting the hang of this slowly
<jussi01> thats what is missing there I suspect.
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: i have the tar gz....should I extract the jmac tar gz
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Yeah. Just go to where the tar.gz is and type "tar zxvf jmac-1.74.tar.gz"
<prophet> hi i have just installed kubuntu beta with kde4 and wanted to know why the digital clock and the menu button don't get smaller the 32px when changing panel size? And why do the parts of them that are not visible anymore (because over oversize) appear at the top of the desktop (they are wrapped around from bottom to top)?
<prophet> can i fix this?
<prophet> can i show seconds on the digital clock?
<Dr_willis> prophet,  kde4 is still very much a work in progress
<Dr_willis> a lot of things like that are not 'there' yet.
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot of kde4 related packages not installed by default also. These add in some missing functionality. But not a lot. :)
<Dr_willis> right click on the clock and check its properties. thats about all the features it has.
<prophet> ok
<prophet> thats really sad
<MilhousePunkRock> Now that there is a little more action in here I can rephrase my question from hours ago: Does Gutsy have some kind of disk encryption by default?
<Dr_willis> its really a 'work in progress'
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: ok jmac is extracted but in a folder called jmac..had real trouble with the tar zxvf jmac-1.74.tar.gz command
<jussi01> prophet: Kde4 suport in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Dr_willis> MilhousePunkRock,   Not by default that i know of. Hardy i think does..
<MilhousePunkRock> On today's fsck I noticed the messages "Starting early crypto disks" and "Starting remaning crypto disks" while booting...
<Dr_willis> It may be that gutsy did have it.. I just never noticed. :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_willis: Where do those messages possibly come from if I never set anything up manually? It does not ask for a password either though...
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Trouble. Should've been pretty straightforward
<RogueJediX> *Trouble?
<Dr_willis> Actually i do recall some gusty disk encryption stuff when gutsy first came out.  - I never messed with it.
<MilhousePunkRock> prophet: I have noticed the same behaviour, probably there is no option to resize the clock yet... KDE3 had font size settings for the clock, IIRC...
<prophet> MilhousePunkRock: Ok thanks.
<prophet> Then i'll switch back to normal ubuntu...
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: had trouble...trying again and it worked...now i have a folder called jmac-1.74...do not not why
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: That's alright, because that means it extracted properly
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: god knows why it did not before...anyway...i am used to this
<MilhousePunkRock> Dr_willis: The good side of this is, that I researched a little about security and anonymity now... I might set up a totally encrypted system when I do a clean install after the Hardy release... :D Not that I have anything to hide though. I'll just do it for the main reason I do geeky stuff, because I can... ;)
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Now go into that folder and in that folder is another one called "distributables"
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: ok
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Go into that one too and you're ready to go
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: into it via konsole or konqueror
<MilhousePunkRock> prophet: There probably already is a fully configurable clock for plasma though...
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Via konsole. Sorry, should've been more clear
<prophet> MilhousePunkRock: The analog one it pretty good but to small on a 24 px panel
<TeslaTony> How can I customize my keyboard layout, especially for a specific program?
<MilhousePunkRock> prophet: I installed KDE4 again just two days ago (had a nice pink environment and a unicorn because of the date), I haven't done much with it yet... If I can't composite to work properly on my louse 16 MB laptop video chip, I might stick to KDE 3.5 or even switch to Gnome though...
<andybleaden> oh no http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62007/
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: am i missing something really easy here
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Drop the /
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Just "cd jmac-1.74"
<MilhousePunkRock> TeslaTony: As in "using keyboard layout A for program X" and "keyboard layout B for the rest"?
<TeslaTony> MilhousePunkRock: And I have no idea how to customize my layout at all
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: right i know what I am doing wrong...i was cd /home then jmac..i just do it from the first konsole prompt
<andybleaden> RogueJediX:  now I am in
<MilhousePunkRock> TeslaTony: Basically that can be done in the regional settings of the Control Center. But I have no idea how that can be done selectively, if at all...
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: do I find distributables
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Easy. Just type "cd distributables"
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: done that and it worked  yiipee 1rst time
<TeslaTony> MilhousePunkRock: Thanks. That may be enough for me to use as a starting point to figure the rest on my own
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Excellent. Now, do you remember where the .ape file is?
<prophet> MilhousePunkRock: I have found 4+ more or less worse bugs within the first 5 minutes of use. And to that comes that i'm missing some features i want. kde was never an alternative for me and i wanted to give kde4 a try because they really made nice features. But at the moments i'm tending to go back to gnome because its not stable/unbuggy enough for me
<MilhousePunkRock> TeslaTony: If it's system wide, it is probably set in the locales somewhere...
<MilhousePunkRock> prophet: It's a .0 release, it still has edges and all... I would not use it on a productive system yet...
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: both now in home
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Okay, showtime. Type in "java -jar jmac.jar -d" and then the path to your file
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Something like "java -jar jmac.jar -d /home/andybleaden/myapefile.ape"
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: tada! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62010/
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: So, the full file name is "John Cage - The Seasons.ape"?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: I am guessing I type tx 2 or somehting  john cage etc
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: yes
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: when I used to use mac everything was chaged to 1.ape etc...made it fool proof
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Try pasting the next line I type, INCLUDING the quotes
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: then change back...oh ok
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: java -jar jmac.jar -d ~/John\ Cage\ -\ The\ Seasons.ape JohnCage.wav
<RogueJediX> In case you're wondering, I've decided to go without the quotes
<juan_> hey i setup a http server to copy files over from an broken laptop, how do i do this, is wget the best way?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Dp you know how to copy and paste in linux?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: yup did that and this happened  ( copied via copying your text and shift and insert into the konsole??
<Dr_willis> juan_,  wget, or scp perhaps.
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62011/
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Weird. That should've worked. Do you know where i could find an .ape file to fiddle around with it?
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: I'm sorry, I'm stupid. Just realised what I did wrong
<juan_> Dr_willis: dont suppose you know the commands to do a recursive get?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: no probs ...what info do you need
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Insted of java -jar jam -d etc etc. Type "java -jar jmac.jar d"
<Dr_willis> with wget? nope.
<jussi01> juan_: I think there is a spider command, iirc
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: No minus in fron of the d. Sorry, my bad
<jussi01> juan_: see "man wget"
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: its cookin'
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: it is cookin
<andybleaden> decompressing
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: There we go
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: mind you have not got a clue as to why that command was like that with the / and names all twisted
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: I can explain that. The ~ character means your home folder
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Typing ~ or /home/andy/ is essentially the same
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: As for the \ characters: When you put a space in the command line, it thinks it has to follow another command or something, in layman's terms
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: that is new
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: to me
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: So, when you typed in jmac.jar -d John Cage - The Seasons.ape, it thought it had to decompress files called John, Cage,- and The and dump it in a file called Seasons.ape
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: So you have to put a \ in front of every space of the filename in order not to confuse it
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: i see ...so if I copy that pasted command into somewhere useful and follow it everytime I should get it right?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: or alternatively temp rename all ape files as 1.ape etc like I used to with mac before
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: what happens with the .cue file then...never understood them either
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Right. Alternately, you could use quotes, like "John Cage -The Seasons.ape"
<Dr_willis> i always use single quotes :)
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: that make sense
<DarkJustice> anybody have some time and patience for a uber linux n00b? all I did was install kubuntu and I have a bunch of questions
<andybleaden> Dr_willis: is that ' instead of "?
<ryy> Hello, I am unable to install new programs because it always says "another process is using the packaging system database.." How can I find the culprit process and kill it?
<llutz> !aptfix | ryy
<ubotu> ryy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> andybleaden,  yes. bash treates themn differently..i forget the specifcs however.
<Dr_willis> plus i dont have to use the shift key to do '
<Dr_willis> :)
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: this is where it is up to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62013/
<ryy> I try it right now.
<llutz> try echo "$PATH" '$PATH'   and you'll see the difference
<andybleaden> Dr_willis: aha!
<Dr_willis> llutz,  yea. i knew it had somthing to do with variables and  expansion. :)
<Dr_willis> just couldent put it in words.. heh
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Yeah, just sit tight. ape files take a while
<ryy> Thank you, its working now.  Would mind telling me what that command does?
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: oh yes that I remember and its well worth the wait...what did you mean re bash treats them different  ( remember this is the man who could not change folders...and while I am on the subject....why do I have to sometimes use a / and not when cd ing
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: i take it the cue thing splits ape file up if I remember rightly for media players
<jussi01> ryy: simply, when adept opens it locks the database file so nothing else can use it. if it crashes, it does not unlock it. that command unlocks the database.
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: I'm not really clear on spaces in filenames and bash myself. And yeah, the cue file usually splits it into tracks
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: I could next time do this if the file is called 1 :~/jmac-1.74/distributables$  java -jar jmac.jar d ~/1.ape 1.wav
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: You can still use the cue file and the wav file you're about to get together
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: aha
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: Exactly
<ryy> thanks again.
<andybleaden> coolio
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: now I understand
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: i have saved that as a note to remind me next time
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: I have to clear off for a bit but I would like to say thanks for your help and patience today
<RogueJediX> andybleaden: No prob, that''s what we're her efor
<RogueJediX> I'm off to lunch myself, toodles
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: byee
<cbr> hello, what's the point of linux-backports-modules?
<Eruaran> hello, is anyone else suddenly having dcopserver issues ?
<anyko> kmail problem, kmail do not send messages, did anybody know somthing about?
<Bredren> Hi there
<Bredren> I have a question maybe someone could help
<Bredren> Every time I reboot I have to bind a folder like this : sudo mount --bind /folder/ /destination/
<dwidmann> Bredren: why not add it to your /etc/fstab?
<Bredren> I would like to include in fstab, but I'm not sure of syntax : /var/www/       /destination/     bind,defaults        0       0
<MilhousePunkRock> anyko: Can you send with other programs? I know for myself that I can not use my university's SMTP server if I am not in the university's IP name space...
<Bredren> Yes dwidmann
<Bredren> dwidmann: is that the good way to do ?
<dwidmann> replace the comma after bind with a space and you should be good really, If I remember right
<dwidmann> Bredren: if all else fails, copy the line out of your /etc/mtab
<anyko> MilhousePunkRock: of course in the university it is the same problem, i only could recive the other mails,
<Bredren> great dwidmann, I just need to copy/paste from etc/mtab
<MilhousePunkRock> anyko: So it is your university's SMTP server?
<KingOfDos|lap> is there a way that calendarserver will be added to the ubuntu repository?
<Bredren> many thanks dwidmann
<anyko> MilhousePunkRock:  no it is an other,
<kymoie> why is irc taken out of kopete for KDE4?
<MilhousePunkRock> anyko: Did you run the encryption test?
<dwidmann> Bredren: you're welcome
<MilhousePunkRock> kymoie: I guess noone here knows... kde4 is discussed in #kubuntu-kde4 anyway...
<anyko> MilhousePunktRock: i try everything, with identities, secrurity-options, ... yes, you mean the security support from server, didn't you?
<KingOfDos|lap> ok. calendarserver will be added "soon" i guess. but calendarserver already has that status for a few months.
<kymoie> thanks MilhousePunkRock
<KingOfDos|lap> i want to create a OS indipendend workstation/method. when i want to use a couple of Sunbird installations (or other software), then i need calendarserver or another iCal / CalDAV function.
<anyko> MilhousePunkRock: i also try to talk via telnet, and it works, but kmail only talk about an unknown transportProtokol..., maybe here is a missing package... but i install Kmail again and it dosn't work again
<MilhousePunkRock> anyko: I find the way KMail handles accounts a bit confusing myself... You did set up an identity for the new transport you want to use, did you?
<anyko> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> anyko: Are you registered with the server? We can talk German in a query, that will simplify things...
<SlimeyPete> why not just go and speak in #kubuntu-de ?
<ksal> hi
<ksal> what should I install to compile an app?
<ksal> gcc, and something else?
<Jucato> !b-e | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dwidmann> ksal: build-essential
<ksal> thx :)
<Jucato> dwidmann: my 8 keys strokes  vs. your 15 :P
<ksal> hehe :]
<ksal> Jucato: but, he helped me more ;)
<Jucato> :D
<ksal> hmm
<ksal> damn
<dwidmann> damn?
<ksal> dwidmann: but description of that package says that it is package for building packages
<ksal> there's no word about compiling
<Jucato> :)
<dwidmann> ksal: it compiles just fine
<Jucato> of course if you looked at the web page...
<ksal> Jucato: i looked at what synaptic says :p
<dwidmann> Jucato: my 25ish keystrokes vs your 45ish keystrokes :P
<Jucato> ksal: build-essential installs the stuff needed to build packages, which, surprise surprise, are the same things you need to compile apps! imagine that! :)
<dwidmann> zomg!
<ksal> hah
<ksal> ok, thx ;]
<Jucato> zomg indeed! :)
<ksal> hmm? what? what's wrong about synaptic?
<Jucato> oh, and look! it's written on the webpage linked by the bot! :)
<dwidmann> ksal: nothing at all
<Jucato> ksal: nothing. it's just a standard description
<ksal> so why are you laughing at me? :p
<Jucato> I was?
 * Jucato was smirking
<ksal> Jucato: I didn't  even look at that page ;]
<Jucato> [21:23] <Jucato> of course if you looked at the web page... <-- hence
<family> how can i set it so i can log in as root
<Jessica> how can i set it so i can log in as root
<Jucato> !root | Jessica
<ubotu> Jessica: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dwidmann> I really like that description, has a kind of Matrix-esque taste to it
<KubuntuJack> what is the correct channel for asking about hardware compatibility of k/ubuntu?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: probably this one
<Jessica> i know about sudo i want it so when i go to kdm i can log in as root
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: #ubuntu would work also
<ksal> Jessica: set up root password
<Jessica> ok thanks
<Pici> !noroot | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ksal> Jessica: but i don't think that there's a good reason for you to login as root
<KubuntuJack> ok, am planning to build a new PC.  any problems with the asus p5k series (intel p35 chipset)?
<ksal> heh
<ksal> i'm not using linux from yesterday :p
<dwidmann> Jessica: or you could ctrl+alt+fsomething and sudo -s to root, then xinit -- :1 vt12 and have a root session that way ... and not have to set up a root passwd
<Jucato> O.o
<KubuntuJack> another q does 7.10 support ahci mode of sata drives on the ICH9 or ICH9R chips ?
<KubuntuJack> and maybe the last :) can i run a raid on on the ICH9R ?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: ahci??
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: would probably be fakeraid ..... which ends up making the cpu do the work anyway ..
<dwidmann> What's AHCI mode for SATA drives though? I have a board with an ICH9R southbridge so i can test I suppose.
<KubuntuJack> ahci -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface
<nyko> genii:  hey how are you today
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: what's special-er about it?
<genii> dwidmann: ahci mode is native mode for sata. As opposed to for instance compatability/ide emulated
<KubuntuJack> should allow hotswitching, but also speed up transfer.  mind you i know nothing of this, have staid away some years from hardware ;)
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: wait around for a few, I saw that option in bios, I'll give it a go
<ksal> geez
<ksal> i want to compile pcsx2
<ksal> but i have such a problem that I don't remember how........
<ksal> um
<ksal> I know how
<ksal> but there's no 'configure' file.
<ksal> only makefile.am
<family> i am trying to open menu.list file from grub in kate and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62022/
<philipp_> how can i find out which ports get data from the Internet?
<Jessica> i am trying to open menu.list file from grub in kate and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62022/
<nyko> genii: i use my mouse for 15 min now and no sleep for now
<philipp_> how can i find out which ports get data from the Internet?
<genii> KubuntuJack: 7.10 supported my Asus p5k-e sata controller but module mv_sata was needed. In this case also a linux souce code for the motherboard chipset came on cd from Asus, but it was for compilation under RedHat
<genii> nyko: Good, this is with the usb suspend still disabled then?
<BluesKaj> philipp_, are you trying to set up a p2p or torrent client ?
<nyko> genii: i dunno
<genii> nyko: To answer your first question, I'm a bit tired but otherwise all right :)
<ksal> BluesKaj: isn't it the same thing?
<philipp_> Blueskaj... somethink simmelar.... a conection with netcat
<dwidmann> I'm going to say yes.
<dwidmann> @KubuntuJack
<BluesKaj> ksal, not nessarily ...torrent clients use torrent sites as their hubs ... most p2p suse the gnutella or other nets
<BluesKaj> suse=use
<nyko> genii: héhé at work again ?
<ksal> ;)
<KubuntuJack> i should read before i ask ;)  the wikipedia says that ahci is supported from kernel 2.6.19...
<philipp_> Blueskaj... somethink simmelar.... a conection with netcat
<ksal> dwidmann: could you help me with compiling?
<dwidmann> ksal: probably
<BluesKaj> which client philipp_ ?
<KubuntuJack> thanks dwidmann and genii
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: so you say it should be faster, how much so?
<dwidmann> Last I checked it was the drive read-write speed that was the bottleneck anyway
<philipp_> blueskaj nc IP PORT
<genii> nyko: Yes, at work
<KubuntuJack> the reason i ask is because i've had some problems with my intel 875p motherboard, where AGP would not work.  just trying to do my homework before payin g ,)
<philipp_> but i need a port where i can send the information and the router will bring it to me
<nyko> genii: i find that http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/souris_logitech. can be good for me you think ?
<genii> nyko: Reading
<nyko> genii:
<Jessica> i am trying to open menu.list file from grub in kate and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62022/
<nyko> ok
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: I did my homework before paying too, definitely glad I did .... brand new system, and it only uses 100watts idle too :)
<nyko> genii: this is french XD
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: ahci should support native command queing, (allows it to que up reads and writes to combine them to minimize head movement), should also support highr throughput, but don't know how much
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: what board and chipset did you get?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: Intel DX38BT, North=x38, South=ICH9R
<BluesKaj> philipp_, which peer to peer application are you trying to set up , they all use different tcp/udp ports , some can be changed to avoid blocking by ISPs ..that is why I ask
<genii> nyko: Je peux habituellement comprendre le français quand on lui écrit.
<nyko> genii: lol XD :)
<genii> nyko: Anyhow, if this is your mouse, these are good instructions
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: ok, that won't help me getting a p35 board.  am i right to assume that you have to use ddr3 ram too?  happy to hear that the ICH9R is working in any case
<nyko> genii: not a mx but a g5
<nyko> genii: how to open xorg.conf and can whrite insid
<Jessica> i am trying to open menu.list file from grub in kate and i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62022/
<BluesKaj> genii, es tu bilange ?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: with this board yes, with many of the other x38 boards no, a lot of them are dual (ie: have both ddr2 and ddr3 slots), seeing as I was upgrading from a Socket 939 board with DDR1 mem though, I wanted to go straight DDR3 with support for up to 8GiB of RAM, so this is the board I ended up with
<genii> nyko: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=277812&mpage=1&key=&
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: the price for DDR3 mem really has gone down a lot though, I got 2x1GiB sticks for $150
<Jucato> Jessica: how are you trying to open it? what command are you using?
<KubuntuJack> anyone here run a asus p5k board ? any problems (i saw you genii)
<nyko> KubuntuJack: am on p5n
<genii> BluesKaj: Pas couramment.
<genii> nyko: alt-f2, then: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KubuntuJack> am looking to get 2x2 GB DDR2 sticks for some 150 dollars or (roughly converted).  the other reason is that I normally try to use slightly older tech in the hope of not beta testing hw ;)
<genii> KubuntuJack: Yes I have the wifi/AP p5k board
<Jessica> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.list
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: If I were building and I were you I would consider going with a board with the x38 or x48 chipset, support for both the 45nm and 65nm procs
<dwidmann> (or was it 60nm?)
<genii> Jessica: Never use sudo with graphical applications
<nyko> genii: what is the code for go in my xorg.conf
<nyko> oups
<nyko> sorry thanks
<genii> nyko:  :) np
<markus_> hello together
<Jucato> Jessica: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list
<KubuntuJack> nyko: is that a p35 board ?
<Jessica> thanks
<nyko> KubuntuJack: no p5nsli
<nyko> the socket you said ?
<KubuntuJack> genii: any problems with kubuntu
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: p35 supports the 45nm too
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: it does? Hmmmm, and here I was wondering about that
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: I reconsidered and went for the x38 when i wasn't sure
<dwidmann> faster fsb didn't hurt either
<KubuntuJack> nyko: the chipset. socket 775 ?
<nyko> KubuntuJack: yes
<nyko> brb
<KubuntuJack> dwidman: apparently the p5k board supports 1333 FSB, and ddr2 at 1066.
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: I know, but it was just the particular board I was looking at
<KubuntuJack> i think the 1066 is an asus feature, otherwise the chipset support ddr2 up to 860
<dwidmann> *nod* I'm using ddr3 1333
<genii> KubuntuJack: During alternate cd install it stalled out trying to load some intl pcmcia driver, was required to go to busybox in another console and rename it, but oterwise install went fine
<KubuntuJack> yeah, i would prefer that too :)
<genii> KubuntuJack: I'm using OCZ ddr 800, overclocked without problems on that board (8Gb)
<KubuntuJack> genii: good to know that it works...  thanks
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#Core_2_Chipsets
<genii> *ddr2
<KubuntuJack> genii: i'll see what ram they have once I order.  might be possible that i get ocz.  probably 4 GB of dd2 1066
<KubuntuJack> another question is what gfx to get.  am i right in assuming that nvidia have the best linux support?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: looks like the main differences between x38 and p35 is that the x38 has pci-e gen 2 slots and a hardware memory prefetcher
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: unless you can find something with intel integrated ... and then it wouldn't perform as well as the nvidia anyway, stay away from the GeForce 9s for now
<nyko> genii: now i have put gaming mouse g5 when she turn off my ps2 mouse not working
<nyko> :(
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: i mean nvidia graphics cards not motherboards
<genii> nyko: If I remember correctly from your old dmesg output, your G5 /dev/input was not event3 but possibly event5
<nyko> genii: ok then :P
<genii> nyko: (as the link I gave you for xorg.conf G5 modification used event3)
<nyko> genii: im confusing now
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: yeah, I know, but intel integrated graphics are supported OOTB with 3d is why I gave them a mention.
<nyko> genii: o i see where i setevent 5
<nyko> o i see
<genii> nyko: Perhaps check the contents of: dmesg for the exact event# to use
<andybleaden> RogueJediX: cheers for what you did before mate..the ape is still converting as expected but no hassles yet ...bit slow as it used lots of cpu here
<nyko> genii:  input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input3
<genii> nyko: OK, so the line of Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"               in xorg.conf sould be OK
<nyko> when i log out i see a black windows and i can't move my mouse :S
<dwidmann> nyko: what video card do you have?
<nyko> nvidia sli 7800gs
<nyko> 2|3 i got the login windows but the 2 other time i got a black windows
<dwidmann> hmm, 7800, I could have sworn I'd read about issues with those at some point or another
<nyko> brb
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: i was thinking about a an asus silent (passive cooling), 7600/8500 or 8600 card
<genii> nyko: This is only since te xorg.conf modification from http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=277812&mpage=1&key=&t               ?
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: 8600 card is pretty nice, I got one of those ... I just ordered a heatsink for it to replace the fan
<genii> Bah he left again
<genii> KubuntuJack: On that same box I have a 7600GT which works great
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: you'll get much more bang for your buck probably if you don't go with the 7600, depending on how you plan to use it
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: GT or GTS ?
<dwidmann> I've got the GT, but I hear the GTS performs significantly better
<dwidmann> But for $100 the 8600GT wasn't a bad buy at all.
<genii> dwidmann: Yes, that was a nice buy :)
<KubuntuJack> the thing is that i rarely play games.  i might wanna use 2:nd life so i suppose performance would be nic.  am a musician, so most of what i do is related to music.  am planning to run my win sequenser under wine.
<dwidmann> genii: yup, outperforms my old 7900gtx most likely, and it uses no more power than the 7900gs (well, a little, very little)
<KubuntuJack> i suppose to me good performance in wine, and 2:ndlife, and then low power consumption in order to make my new PC as quiet as possible...
<dwidmann> I can hardly believe how much less power my new build uses than my old one ..... 100watts instead of 300watts on idle
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: I just found out about the noise end of things, my old case was a lot quieter, but I like this new one better (Lian Li ftw) ... need to replace its noisy case fans though, so I just ordered some
<jussio1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: i am gonna get an antec case.  for silent computing check out: http://www.silentpcreview.com/ there you can find out anything you need to know ;)
 * genii sips his coffee and waits for the next support question
<KubuntuJack> so the 7600GS, 8600GT and GTS chipsets are well supported by kubuntu/X/wine, and a good choice for general computing under linux?
<azzco_> KubuntuJack: I haven't had any issues with my 7600Gs
<Azzcp> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<KubuntuJack> Azzco: can you run compiiz too?
<Azzco> KubuntuJack: Jupp, runs rather good
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: In that case... Does Gutsy come with disk encryption by default? I have noticed messages about "crypto disks" after the latest fsck...
<Azzco> KubuntuJack: I've had a few problems with the liveCDs though, if I remove the card I can boot a liveCD just fine but with the card... graphical issues
<KubuntuJack> when is the next kubuntu coming out.  i am looking to use K4
<jussio1> 24th april KubuntuJack
<KubuntuJack> Azzco: am not really planning to run any live CDs.  any install probs with the 7600 ?
<genii> MilhousePunkRock: I don't think crypt is installed by default, I had to manually install it. Although this may have changed on the latest
<Azzco> KubuntuJack: Just the LiveCDs graphics issue, once (k)ubuntu and nvidia-glx-new is installed it's perfectly fine
<KubuntuJack> will i be possible to migrate existing installations to the next kubuntu?  I had some problems when trying to switch windowmanagers (as an example), so ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> genii: Well, it's Gutsy... And I have not installed anything for encryption myself, for sure. I do not think it is actually encrypting anything, since it does not ask for a passphrase, tough.
<navaburo_> Could someone send me their ipw3945.ko file? I seem to have overwritten it!
<genii> navaburo_: Perhaps reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 as well as linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 , these two packages are where this module originates
<genii> bah he left
 * jussio1 hugs genii
<genii> I'm noticing of late this "Ask and run" trend
<genii> jussio1: Heh, thanks
<KubuntuJack> ok, thanks a lot for the help.  Now i just got to decide which one out of a bwildering amouunt of p5k baords i am gonna get.  Which is the right channel for discussing gfx cards and X/wine performance ?
<genii> KubuntuJack: Wine -> #winehq
<KubuntuJack> and xfree ?
<genii> KubuntuJack: PErhaps #xorg for that, but I don't know for sure since don't normally hang out there
<KubuntuJack> dwiddman: did you have gfx problems with the 8600GT booting the live CD ?
<KubuntuJack> genii: thanks, yeah #xorg sound right.
<Azzco> I've only noticed issues with 8800 GTS..
<KubuntuJack> Azzco: so the 8600GT might be a better choice than 7600GS or 8600GTS ?
<lovre> hi all
<Azzco> KubuntuJack: I haven't got my hands over a 8600 at all so I'm not sure about that, I can only sya that one should stay away from 8800 for a while
<lovre> is is possible in dolphin, when i press F4, instead of opening Konsole, to open some other terminal emulator software (lkike yakuake)?
<MrUnagi> is it better to dist upgrade now and then dist upgrade again when it comes time for hardy............or is it best to fight the massively slow connections on the 25th
<genii> MrUnagi: Since they usually freeze the release I imagine a dist upgrade sometime shortly before official release date would be sufficient
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: 8600gt worked fine after I installed the nvidia driver
<genii> lovre: Perhaps set yakuake as default Terminal Emulator in System Settings ... Default Applications
<KubuntuJack> Azzco: sorry didn't see the 8800GTS, thought you typed 8600 GTS ;)
<dwidmann> also ....
<KubuntuJack> gonna go and ask in xorg ;)  thanks for the help guys
<dwidmann> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MikeyLDS> hey guys ... whats a good linux distro for running a server ... I wanna host my own website :P
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: cool didn't know about the tab.  will save me lot's of typing ;)
<MikeyLDS> !fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> MikeyLDS: We're mostly biased towards ubuntu server of course :)
<dwidmann> indeed
<KubuntuJack> acutally one question appropriate for here.  how bg and what are the problems of booting and installing with a nvidea gfx card.  should be able to get through it, since it's normally just once in a while that I have to do that. does it not support vga/svga ?
<Troofy> what is the most used ftp client ?
 * dwidmann uses ftp for ftp
<genii> Troofy: dwidmann is right. But I imagine you want something graphical. Konqueror is often used
 * KubuntuJack loves konqueror
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: which nvidia gfx card in particular, it varies depending on whether vesa/nv support it or not
<KubuntuJack> t
<dwidmann> filezilla isn't bad
<Troofy> ok
<Troofy> genii i doesnt saves pwd and sites and usernames
<KubuntuJack> aha, the ones i had in mind were 7600GS 8600GT/GTS
<Troofy> genii konquieror
<MikeyLDS> genii, i tried to install a ubuntu server both x86 and x64 but it said my cpu was too old ... but it's an E6400! lol
<MikeyLDS> it's only a year old
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: 7600gt is vesa/nv safe, the other two aren't. the other two you'd have to install with alternate (ie: no live), boot into recovery and install nvidia, run nvidia-xconfig and from there on you're golden, worth it though.
<dwidmann> MikeyLDS: and I presume it would call my Q9300 a dinosaur then o.O
<KubuntuJack> dwidmann: aha, so it's a question of if the x vesa driver supports the chipset or not.  so if i get a new card, and have problems, chances are that next year it will be supported by a live CD too..?
<MikeyLDS> lol dwidmann
<MikeyLDS> i don't even know what the Q9300 is
<Daisuke_Ido> MikeyLDS, quad core
<Daisuke_Ido> or something
<Daisuke_Ido> or not :D
 * Daisuke_Ido pulls things out of thin air
<MikeyLDS> OMG! :( it cost the same as I paid a year ago and is MUCH more powerful :'''''''''''''''''(
<Daisuke_Ido> oh hey, i did guess right, it actually is a quad core
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: maybe, I don't know though
<MikeyLDS> i have 2x 2.13ghz
<MikeyLDS> he has 4x 2.5ghz :( <<< same price as I paid
<dwidmann> MikeyLDS: :)
<MikeyLDS> :(
<genii> Troofy: The filezilla as dwidmann suggests, other popular are fireftp extension of firefox, kasablanca, kftpgrabber
 * MikeyLDS plans to steal it :P
<MikeyLDS> could i run a server off regular desktop kubuntu?
 * dwidmann didn't like kasablanca, kftpgrabbertoo well due to various stability/usability issues
<dwidmann> MikeyLDS: you probably can
<KubuntuJack> ok, thanks again everyone.  off to bother the xorg guys ;)
<dwidmann> KubuntuJack: have fun
<Troofy> genii what do you sugestion?
<MikeyLDS> probably dwidmann? I kinda need to know for sure! lol
<dwidmann> MikeyLDS: to know for *sure* you'd have to try it :P
<MikeyLDS> whats the major advantage of the actual server distro?
<genii> Troofy: I like fireftp myself, and it's platform independent
<genii> MikeyLDS: No gui
<dwidmann> genii: filezilla, and ftp are relatively platform independent too, and I figure konqueror within a year probably will be too ehehehe
<Troofy> genii thanks
<MikeyLDS> well I'd prefer I gui so I'll stick with a desktop version and use terminal for the server coding
<genii> MikeyLDS: The default server install also installs a preconfigured Apache2-MySQL-PHP, and the kernel can see > 4Gb of ram as well being optimised for multithreading as opposed to normal performance optimisations of generic kernel
<dwidmann> genii: which reminds me, I really do need to get around to compiling myself a new kernel with some things set straight ...
<MikeyLDS> hmmm, thanks genii
<MikeyLDS> bbl ... time to switch from vista to kubuntu again :P
<genii> MikeyLDS: np. If you have other Q #ubuntu-server chanel may help
<MikeyLDS> lol, ta
<sagie> hi, I cna't find kde4-core after adding the kde4 deb to source list. I have all the kde4 packages but no kde4-core. any clues?
<dalek_> hi, anyone here. I'm new to bitchx. ^_^
<dalek_> I just received my M1530 today and trying to load Ubuntu 7.1 on it. I keep getting Buffer I/O error on device sr0 when installing. anyone have any idea
<PhilRod> dalek_: I just installed kubuntu on an M1530 recently, with no installation problems, so it's at least possible
<PhilRod> (not the most helpful comment, I know, but gives you a data point)
<Troofy> i want to run windows with linux, (linux as host) but i want independant hardware control. like pci port , com port, usb port, and hardware like pci tv card. pci modem. or com modem usb tv card. etc. how can i have it?
<genii> dalek_: Sounds like a bad CD or bad CD drive
<Troofy> i want to run windows with linux. linux as host. what are ways i can get usb, com, pci port support and the hardware attached to those ports. for windows?
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> i ve put wireless-linux 2.6 kernel on my kubuntu 8 and I can't mount any drive automatically anymore :/ what's wrong?
<Blues-Man> i only see in dmesg that inotify is not present, could be this?
<genii> Blues-Man: They may know something about it in #ubuntu+1
<Blues-Man> thanks
<typoe> Hi, I have a problem with the auto mounting of thumb drives. it quit working for me
<typoe>  Hi, I have a problem with the auto mounting of thumb drives. it quit working
<typoe>    for me
<willa> Hi
<typoe> hi
<willa> wanted to know how to play a dvd with Kubuntu (first attempt _)
<makdaknife> willa: try use kaffeine... you may need to install a few things first
<typoe> just put it in, if its going to work it should just start up I think. Some dvds have new copy protection that seems to prevent linux from reading them tho
<genii> xine libdvdcss2 etc etc
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<willa> thanks, tried but message as "
<willa> 17:55:27: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd1<
<willa> 17:55:26: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator"
<willa> encountred
<willa> thanks makdaknife
<willa> bye
<dalek_> woot, partitions formatting
<Bredren> Hey there, still in fstab
<Bredren> I put this : /dev/sdb1       /media/data/      ext3    defaults,noauto        0       0
<Bredren> But After mount I can't writing on it
<Bredren> What I am doing wrong ?
<Bredren> anyone ?
<Bredren> Sry 4 my bad english...
<genii> Bredren: defaults,user,noauto   will let regular user do mount process to that drive. To put data there you need to make a folder which the user owns, this must be done with admin rights
<fat-head> i am having problems with kubuntu every now and then i cant use the keyboard including shortcuts and i am restricted to useing the mouse to log out then my keyboard works
<fat-head> anyone help me ?
<genii> Bredren: After mount, something like:  sudo mkdir /media/data/mydata; sudo chown -R mysername:myusername /media/data/mydata                       but use of course the correct user name
<nyko> genii: i got a problem
<genii> nyko: Welcome back. The machine is odd since attempting the editing for mouse in xorg.conf ?    Or some other issue?
<nyko> genii: i have try to put 2 input select whit 2 king of mouse and my kubuntu not start anymore but i have enter in recovery and delete the input logitech thing and kubuntu work back
<nyko> kind *
<nyko> genii: so now i get to cry to try to repair my mouse problem :(
<genii> nyko: So the machine is like before now where mouse works again but just not extra buttons/features supported?
<nyko> yeah your right but she going sleep again lol
<genii> gah
<nyko> :P
<nyko> now i log for 5 min and not sleep but i waithing lol
<genii> nyko: I think you should just invest in a different mouse ....
<nyko> lol i pay like 120 $ :P
<nyko> can
<genii> nyko: Tell me from konsole what command: cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend                                                      reports
<genii> work requires me, expect lag in replies
<nyko> ok
<nyko> 2
<jimmy51vinsky> hello, i'm wanting to run 64 bit kubuntu.  i'm running on a 64 bit intel machine, should i download the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<jussi01> jimmy51vinsky: correct
<lovre> does any1 use yakuake?
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, thanks.  the AMD threw me off
<jussi01> lovre: yes, I do
<nyko> genii:  2
<genii> nyko: Ok. then to disable it for now, : cat -1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<lovre> jussi01: maybe you could help me with something. I am trying to make dolphin bump yakuake instead of Konsole when F4 pressed. Do you know if there is a way to bump yakuake from KRun dialog?
<Bredren> genii: thank for you help :)
<lovre> jussi01: if there is, than i can use it to alter dolphin source code.
<genii> Bredren: You're welcome
<jussi01> lovre: its really actually simple
<lovre> jussi01: do you care to elaborat
<lovre> e
<jussi01> lovre: just go to system settings -> default apps -Terminal emulator
<genii> nyko: I think we need to add a line to /etc/rc.local so that it happens every boot in this case
<lovre> jussi01: that did not seem to work for me... does it work for you? have you tried it?
<lovre> jussi01: do i need to restart X or something?
<jussi01> lovre: likely
<lovre> jussi01: the problem is, konsole is being ran every time, but yakuake is allways running in background. Setting it as default terminal emulator will make the system try to run it every time it was supposed to, but yakuake does not respond to that since its allready running. I need a command to bump it, like the F12 button does. do you understand what i mean?
<nyko> genii: ok where i had that ?
<nyko> genii: like 10 min i play now and nothing sleep for now
<genii> nyko: so then, alt-f2     and: kdesu kate /etc/rc.local                          add just above the line exit 0        te same line we just did now: echo -1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<genii> Although I can't recall if sudo is actually required there
<nyko> genii: that work anyway
<lovre> i need a shell command for bumping yakuake
<nyko> genii:
<nyko> exit 0
<nyko> echo -1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<nyko> like that ?
<nyko> on 3 line ?
<jussi01> lovre: I just looked into it, it doesnt seem to have one (at least the man pages are quite bare)
<jussi01> !paste | nyko
<ubotu> nyko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> nyko: No, the exit 0      needs to be last line
<nyko> okok
<nyko> i got a nsplugingviewer error to when i surf on the internet
<lovre> jussi01: too bad
<jussi01> lovre: bit weird, its not the open command we need, its a new tab command
<genii> nyko: About the nsplugin thing I do not know
<nyko> gen
<nyko> genii:  * ok thanks
<nyko> join kubuntu-fr
<nyko> oups
<lovre> jussi01: the ppl at yakuake said this command: dcop yakuake DCOPInterface slotToggleState
<jussi01> lovre: ahh, ok, sounds about right
<Blues-Man> I can't see battery state anymore with the kernel upgrade, but I see state with acpi -V in the shell, how can I put the applet again?
<llutz> try starting "guidance-power-manager"
<nado> servus
<Blues-Man> i got a trackstate error
<Blues-Man> in the HAL call
<Blues-Man> with python
<nado> hab grad ne prinzipielle frage, find aber die antwort in meinem skript nich.... wenn ich ne komplexe zahl in der form z=a + bi hab, wie mach ich daraus die form z=e^iw ?
<nado> whoops wrong channel
<Blues-Man> how can I fix my hal system? I think there are lots of problem with this kernel update
<Blues-Man> * Can't start Hardware abstraction layer - enable inotify support in your kernel
<Blues-Man> there is..maybe the other item
<Blues-Man> grrrr
<jussio1> Blues-Man: are you on hardy?
<Blues-Man> yes
<jussio1> Blues-Man: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1 the channel for hardy support :)
<Blues-Man> ah ok :)
<jimmy51vinsky> i've just booted to the kubuntu install CD and run qparted.  how come i can't resize my sda1 partition (where i have kubuntu installed) ?
<jussio1> jimmy51vinsky: is it mounted?
<jimmy51vinsky> it us
<jimmy51vinsky> it is
<jimmy51vinsky> umount sda1?
<jussio1> jimmy51vinsky: yeah, unmount it :)
<p_quarles> jimmy51vinsky: that's the command, yes, but you usually need a live disk
<jussio1> then you should beable to do things to it
<jussio1> p_quarles: he is on the live disk
<lovre> need help installing dolphin. I finished "make", how do i install it now?
<jimmy51vinsky> make install?
<lovre> i have dolphin installed allready, and i would like to install modified version over it
<jussio1> lovre: what does the readme say? ;)
<lovre> maybe it doesnt want to be installed because i allready have it installed'
<lovre> make install should do. but doesnt..
<jussio1> lovre: that sounds right.
<p_quarles> lovre: if make install doesn't work, something went wrong with the earlier steps -- check the logs
<jussio1> lovre: once its made you should be able to run it from that locatiion anyway
<lovre> jussio1: by running what file?
<jussio1> lovre: Im guessing the dolphin executable, it will be somewhere in the directory where you did make
<lovre> jussio1: this is the ls output of the directory : http://pastebin.com/m7f30ba1b
<jussi01> lovre: hrmm... did it create its own dir one level down perhaps?
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, sda1 is not mounted, and i still can't resize it
<jimmy51vinsky> is it because it's active?
<p_quarles> lovre: if make install didn't work (again!) that means that make didn't work, and you don't actually have a binary executable -- you need to find out what went wrong
<lovre> p_quarles: here is the make output. http://pastebin.com/m157cea8e can you please take a look and see, i think it went ok
<p_quarles> lovre: okay, I see no errors there -- what happened when you ran make install?
<nyko> genii: i have to reboot after ?
<lovre> p_quarles: just a second.
<lovre> p_quarles: im trying again
<lovre> p_quarles: im worried cuz i have dolphin installed allready. Should it just overwrite?
<jimmy51vinsky> should i just give up on the kubuntu CD and try to make a partedmagic USB key?
<p_quarles> jimmy51vinsky: the live CD shouldn't normally mount any drives anyway, so I'm not sure what to tell you; trying somethign other than qtparted couldn't hurt -- it's an old-ish program
<genii> nyko: No, since we manually made the change for this time. Unless the mouse was dead when you made the command, in that case to reboot.
<jimmy51vinsky> does the live cd have another partition resizing method?
<lovre> p_quarles: this is the output of "make install": http://pastebin.com/m352f52e5
<lovre> p_quarles: maybe i should sudo it...
<p_quarles> lovre: yes, you have to sudo it
<p_quarles> if you didn't, that's the entire problem ;)
<lovre> p_quarles: omg, im like, stupid or something
<p_quarles> lovre: no worries; after you run it, run "which dolphin" -- you should see executables in /usr/bin and in /usr/local/bin -- if so, everything went good
<lovre> p_quarles:  i just see /usr/bin/dolphin
<p_quarles> oops -- make that "which -a dolphin"
<lovre> same result
<p_quarles> hmm -- so what was the result of make install when run as root?
<lovre> p_quarles: it installed dolphin. Now i have it running, seems so. But i dont see the bookmarks nor the info bar anymore
<lovre> p_quarles: donno...
<lovre> p_quarles: ok, thank you for your help, i will try to build it once more. Thank you
<lovre> p_quarles: cya
<p_quarles> lovre: maybe the make file was setup to overwrite the already installed dolphin ... weird
<lovre> p_quarles: it was, it overwrited it.
<lovre> p_quarles: where do i set the default file manager?
<lovre> p_quarles: it reseted it to konquerror
<p_quarles> lovre: off the top of my head, it's kcontrol > components > file associations > inode
<jussio1> !dolphin | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<p_quarles> ubotu raises a good point there -- try "which -a d3lphin"
<fdoving> i think the dolphin in kubuntu is de3lphin, it's patched to be named dolphin
<lovre> fdoving: same result, /usr/bin/d3lphin
<p_quarles> fdoving: my thought was that the "dolphin" executable is perhaps a symlink
<lovre> p_quarles: how do i show bookmarks and info folders?
<p_quarles> lovre: I use konqueror, so I can't help with that one
<fdoving> p_quarles: it is.
<nyko> why my ktorrent not start
<JoshOvki> open up a terminal and run   ktorrent
<JoshOvki> if there is something wrong it will show some error information
<cannon> hey all ... I need help accessing my usb memory stick
<cannon> i have no idea where to find it
<JoshOvki> cannon: it should show up in a folder called  Media
<philipp_> may someone type "nc 84.113.19.95 8080" in the terminal
<JoshOvki> if i remember correctly there should be something that looks like a computers on your panel, from there click Media
<jussi01> storage media actually ;)
<cannon> i'm in media but all I see is disk drives ... my 4gb usb isn't in there at all
 * jussi01 hugs JoshOvki 
<JoshOvki> sorry (im on kde4 ;) )
<JoshOvki> philipp_: is there anything that i should expect to happen?
<cannon> how do I get access to my usb stick pls?
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<Odd-rationale> hello
<stefan-f> what is the best way to do an image from a production system that can not be disabled?
<fdoving> rsync maybe?
<stefan-f> I found partimage but that there is necassary to shut down the server.
<genii> I agree with fdoving on the rsync for live machine backup
<stefan-f> can I get the hole OS with all applications with rsync?
<stefan-f> fdoving?
<fdoving> yes, leave out /proc, /sys, and /dev - or something like that.
<fdoving> then test and make adjustments :)
<stefan-f> hmm
<fdoving> stefan-f: there is of course drdb (raid 1 over tcp/ip) - which is nice if you want to mirror say / on a server to live on two boxes.
<fdoving> I use it with vservers
<stefan-f> yes, of course, it seems my next project is a mailcluster and I will use drbd there...
<stefan-f> drbd is in that sitation with that machine no option
<serenity> hi there
<pteague> how do i get the tree view in dolphin? or how do i get it to use konqueror instead?
<yuriy> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lovre> i did it!
<jussio1> lovre: great!
<lovre> i modified d3lphin to open yakuake insted of konsole, and direct it to current location
<lovre> if some1 needs a source, i can send it...
<lovre> or build..
<Seren> is it safe to upgrade to the -14 kernel ?
<Seren> I have seen people saying they don't have any sound anymore
<jessica> yes i upgraded and found it quite stable
<lovre> whats the command to update db for locate function?
<jessica> most problems are resolved but i would just check your hardware with current bugs still not fixed
<serenity> hi
<jimmy51vinsky> is it brain surgury to install a second kubuntu install on a second partition without changing the MBR?
<genii> lovre: updatedb
<lovre> ok, thanx
<lovre> another problem. When i try to run Dolphin with Katapult, it says error, cannot find executable.
<lovre> but when i run "dolphin" from konsole, it works ok
<Seren> did you try d3lphin ?
<lovre> Seren: yes, not working
<lovre> Seren: seems its catalog is not sorted properly
<Seren> you could try to erase the catalogs
<Seren> or uninstall/reinstall katapult
<lovre> Seren: any idea how to erase the catalogs?
<lovre> Seren: maybe it will update catalogs in time
<Seren> if you try "locate katapult" you'll find a list of catalogs
<Seren> but I have no idea if it is safe to move them around
<lovre> Seren: it shows the right icon whe i write DOLPHIN in it, just wont start
<Seren> that's pretty weird
<lovre> Seren: hmm, i dont see catalog candidate file in locate output
<lovre> Seren: .so files are compiled, am i right?
<Seren> try file *.so
<Seren> it will tell you something about the type
<Seren> you might be right I dunno :)
<lovre> returns nothing
<lovre> command not found
<Seren> katapult_bookmarkcatalog.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object,
<Seren> it is compiled object
<lovre> Seren: ... so i dont know where it stores its catalogues
<Seren> I am trying to guess
<lovre> Seren: it cant store it in a binary file...
<Seren> the only files I opened where not applications catalogs
<lovre> locate katapult | grep catalog
<Seren> it returns about 20 entry on my installation
<lovre> none of those seem to be what i need. :(
<Seren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62061/
<Seren> yeah I agree
<Seren> I don't know where the information is stored
<Seren> in the katapult options
<Seren> did you try "catalog application by executable names" ?
<Seren> it might add "dolphin" to your list
<lovre> hmm
<Seren> it is in Catalogs\Program catalog
<lovre> i see
<lovre> it added a line, but it has some options that make it not work
<Troofy> is there a way to emulate the pci port into a usb or com port. (the computer will see the pci port as com or usb port) ?
<lovre> dolphin %i %m -caption %c
<lovre> that is the string used to run dolphin when folder is clicked i suppose
<lovre> :S
<Seren> from kdemenuedit
<Seren> I see that I am running : d3lphin %i -caption "%c" "%u"
<Seren> when I click on the link
<Seren> dolphin is a symbolic link to d3lphin
<lovre> Seren: you are right. I solved it
<Seren> I don't know if it has any consequence on the way katapult work
<lovre> Seren: the problem was, there was dolphin and d3lphin. dolphin was pointing to nothing since there is no dolphin. I deleted it and now running "d3lphin" from katapult works
<lovre> im used to writing "dolphin"  but i will get used to it
<lovre> i just have to write d3 :D
<Troofy> how to chant apt to use a proxy instead , to download apps?
<Seren> you could probably try to create a symbolic link from /usr/bin/dolphin -> /usr/bin/d3lphin
<Odd-rationale> Troofy: let me get link...
<lovre> Seren: that should work...
<Odd-rationale> Troofy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto#head-09fab4df311ef78d0376d13547043811307c49fa
<lovre> Seren: do you know why "//home/user/" works same as "/home/user/"
<Seren> no
<lovre> Seren: i put two slashes at the beginning by mistake, but it seems to work. I dont want to build it again if it works like this looool
<Troofy> Odd-rationale how to undo method 1 ?
<pteague> how do i get kde to realize my samba shared printer is not on mshome?
<Odd-rationale> Troofy: I'm not sure. It says it is temporary. so it probably won't persist after reboot or somthing...
<Troofy> Odd-rationale i does. i have added it in a file. i dont remember where?
<Seren> pteague > if you launch the kde printer setup tool you can scan other networks than mshome as far as I remember
<Odd-rationale> Troofy: method 2? or 3?
<jimmy51vinsky> i just booted and installed kubuntu amd64 7.10.  is there any way to make sure i'm actually running in 64 bit?
<stefan-f> when I have a partimage image, can I have a restore on a different machine?
<Troofy> Odd-rationale got i t. i add it in : /etc/bash.bashrc  . i just del it
<Odd-rationale> Troofy: ok
<Troofy> Odd-rationale thank:)
<Odd-rationale> np
<Seren> jimmy51vinsky: try "uname -a" in console
<Seren> it should say somewhere that  you are using a x64 kernel
<jimmy51vinsky> x86_64 reported.  thanks Seren
<Nyad> Hi. I was just wondering about this. KDE4.1 is scheduled for either July or August Im not too sure when. and Hardy is out in 21days. so then we won't be getting 4.1 and will have to upgrade ourselves right?
<Seren> Nyad: you are right
<adz21c> Nyad: i would think thats the case
<Nyad> :(
<adz21c> Nyad: however u would think the same for 4.0 on gutsy so maybe someone will ppa it
<Seren> kde 4.1 will probably be the default for intrepid ibex
<Nyad> ppa?
<Seren> so you have to patient 6 more months
<Nyad> whats intrepid ibex?
<so> hola
<Seren> novembre release of (K)ubuntu
<Seren> but there will be backports to hardy heron in the mean time
<Seren> you can already try kde 4.0.3 on gutsy or hardy, but it is not stable
<Troofy> how to know what distro or os iam using?
<Nyad> yeah I have 4.03 but a number of things don't work
<Seren> troofy : cat /etc/apt/sources.list should tell you in which repositories you are taking your packets
<Seren> and uname -a which kernel you are running
<stefan-f> Troffy: lsb_release -a
<Seren> if those commands does not work you are not on a Unix based system :p
<pteague> how do i get kde to realize that i'm not a part of the mshome workgroup?  my /etc/samba/smb.conf doesn't even have a reference to mshome
<Seren> pteague : "launch "kcontrol" there is a samba section
<Seren> in Internet & network
<venik> I am struggling with PERMISSIONS for a USB hard drive.  The fstab entry for it reads:
<venik>   /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE auto users,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<pteague> Seren> ok, looking in there without clicking the administrator mode button the workgroup is the correct workgroup that is in my /etc/samba/smb.conf file... which is *not* mshome
<venik> but when I try to write to it, it denies me access
<venik> I tried: any user can read or write, etc., but nothing changes
<Seren> pteague : I think that kubuntu (kde ?) use another file next to smb.conf to configure samba ( but no idea where it is, in .kde maybe )
<pteague> Seren> in network settings -> domain name system tab maybe? that's set to be exactly the same as my smb workgroup :(
<Seren> pteague : FYI I didn't manage to install a printer which is on the windows machine next to me, so I am probably not the best person to help you.
<Seren> ( It works once and now I can't even "see" the printer )
<pteague> sad thing is this was much easier to do under gnome...
<pteague> unfortunately if i put in the correct workgroup name & the correct server name apparently there is no way in hell that it can scan those or give me a list of options... i automatically have to know exactly the name of the printer... i can't even connect via smb protocol in konqueror (why the hell does dolphin keep wanting this privilege?) to give me a list of printers... it'll only give me a list of shared folders
<venik> any help available for writing/erasing permission on a USB external hard drive?  It refuses to allow me writing privileges
<Seren> venik : your external drive is formated in ntfs probably
<Seren> do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<venik> Vfat
<Seren> can you natively write to vfat with ubuntu ?
<venik> it USED to work just fine, and I have not reformatted it.  But I did have to modify the fstab file, since the system started ignoring this drive
<venik> I think Vfat is fat32
<Seren> ok
<Troofy> Seren ok
<Troofy> dpkg: error processing heimdal-kdc (--configure):
<Troofy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Troofy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Troofy>  heimdal-kdc
<Troofy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<snikker>  i'm unable to get songs titles (audio-cd) with amarok 1.4.8 (on kubuntu 7.10) can you help me?
<Troofy> dpkg: error processing heimdal-kdc (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  Errors were encountered while processing: heimdal-kdc
<Troofy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<root> hola
<Griz> Hey Gang. Gutsy on PPC. Can I upgrade from Edgy to Gutsy, via the CD? or do I need to boot the machine to the cd and reinstall?
<emilsedgh> Griz: you need the alternate disc to upgrade or you could download all packages
<emilsedgh> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Xcerca> if i copy a xorg.conf that worked in one debian distro to kubutnu should it work...  assuming the paths are the same and modules are already loaded ?
<Seren> emilsedgh: what happen if the new version of package is not on the alternate CD ?
<Xcerca> or would it be any diff ?
<Griz> emilsedgh, ouch. :-(  the standard CD took forever. Oh Well.
<Seren> does it cancel the install ?
<emilsedgh> Seren: it will just not ugrade i think
<Seren> griz > if you are patient enough you can get a CD through ship it
<Griz> Seren, hahahaha. Thank You but no. The client doesn't want to wait. You know how they can be. :-\
<Seren> I don't know if they ship alternate CD though
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<Xcerca> can anyone help me with nvidia-setting , i am trying to add another resolution 1360x768 , anyway to add a metamode in my xorg.conf ?  the edges of the display are spilling of of the monitor and i can't see thinks too well ?  i have a xorg.conf that worked in another debian distro..
<bechtel> hi habe n problem beim installieren von opera kann mir jmd helfen ?
<Bauldrick> hi - I can't get ktorrent to download faster than 10KB
<jussio1> !de | bechtel
<ubotu> bechtel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bechtel> thx @ ubitu -> sry @ jussio
<sourcemaker> which kde version are you using? kde3 or kde4?
<Bauldrick> sourcemaker: me? kde3 (4 is installed though)
<Xcerca> anybody installed grub-gfx ?
<Xcerca> thats the program fro graphical grub menus correct ?
<ubuntu> is it possible to eject a cd tray from over a samba network?
<sculework> unlikely
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: no.
<Nyad> How do I uninstall my Nvidia drivers?
<Xcerca> Nyad  why do you need to do that?       apt-get remove nvidia
<pteague> where are screenshots saved?
<Nyad> Xcerca: your right, I don't tnx
<Xcerca> Nyad   , have you used nvidia-settings at all,  i'm trying to add a higher res.. ?
<Nyad> the nvidia x-config app?
<Nyad> yes
<Xcerca> is that what you use nvidia x-config ?
<moises> ola galera boa tarde
<Xcerca> i haven't tried that
<moises> como uso o konpete?
<Nyad> Xcerca: it should be in the Kmenu
<Xcerca> i've always had to konsole    sudo nvidia-settings
<Xcerca> but it doesn't have the res for my screen, which is 1360x768
<pteague> anybody know how i can configure the system tray?  i've got 2 different sized xchat icons & the icons in the system tray aren't collapsing into 2 rows
<Nyad> Xcerca:  well Im not too sure but try get it to detect your monitor Type or something like that
<Nyad> then it might be available
<Xcerca> anyody know how to install the grub-gfx package,  i don't even know if thats what its called,  but nothings showing up in synaptic
<genii> Xcerca: Perhaps you're thinking of grub-splashimages
<Xcerca> is that for changing grub from the boring menu to a not boring menu ?
<Xcerca> i thought it was called grub-gfx for some reason...  huu
<_myrtille_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pteague> is there a way to get the clock applet to show me utc instead of local time?
<Jucato> pteague: right-click -> Show Timezone
<pteague> nm
<Jucato> :)
<pteague> yeah, i found out i had to add it as a time zone, then i could do that
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  How do I restart my sound server?
<pteague> i'm not liking the 'UTC' attached at the end... i've got 2 clocks right next to each other... 1 to show local & the other for UTC... i think i know which is which
<Jucato> pteague: when you hover your mouse over the clock, you can see the time in all the timezones you setup
<Troofy> when i try to configure wine by settings>wine this appears. http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4903/snapshot1yd5.png any help?
<pleaseandthankyo> have you ever been bullied extensively by your psychologist or someone lower than you who assumes the role of psychologist? what to do when your psychologist see you and know what your problems are and then bully me/you? what would you do? would you change your career so you can become a psychologist? you can't get helped with the police because police helps them.
<pteague> yeah, but i want an at a glance...
<SlimeyPete> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<snowolf> lol
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> pfft
<pteague> pleaseandthankyo> go away, kthnxbyenow
<nixternal> hahaha
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Xbehave> how do i install java 64 bit?
<Jucato> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Ace2016> !32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> :(
<Ace2016> thats so unfair
<ryanakca> !java64 | Xbehave
<ubotu> Xbehave: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ryanakca> Xbehave: you'll want to read that too
<Ace2016> is there a list of apps which have problems on 64bit?
<Troofy> when i try to configure wine by settings>wine this appears. http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4903/snapshot1yd5.png any help?
<Dark-Alien-Core> hello guys can you help me please i have an problem with my background i cant change it
<Xbehave> thx ill read that but theres no java plugin for 64 (well official sun anyway) and im only wanting it for azureus
<ryanakca> Dark-Alien-Core: can you right click your desktop, configure desktop, background?
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes i have it i can change but it dont work
<Dark-Alien-Core> my picture is on the dektop and when i eraise is it then my desktop is blue :(
<Xbehave> Dark-Alien-Core: id this a recuring problem or has it just happend?
<Dark-Alien-Core> hm it came for 2 weeks ago
<Dark-Alien-Core> i have nothing do
<JAM> i'm on the 8.04 beta and aMSN doesn't work D:
<JAM> keeps complaining about TLS
<jack_spratt> the learning sepulchre?
<Xbehave> hmm well its not just that the desktop drawing program has crashed them, thats all my knowledge gone
<Dark-Alien-Core> ok so what can i do
<Dark-Alien-Core> ohh
<Dark-Alien-Core> ok i have copy an other picture to my desktop and have rename it to the old picture and he has change it lol
<JasonWard> how do I download the kernel header files for installing my nvidia drivers
<Troofy> can some one  help?  W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<JuJuBee> My audio setting keep reverting back to "muted" after I shut down.  How do I fix this?
<gmatyi> hi
<bobleny> Any one know of a good partitioning tool?
<BonesolTeraDyne> bobleny: GParted
<RogueJediX> bobleny: qtparted
<bobleny> Ok, thanks! I'll take a look...
<jack_spratt> acronis
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having a trouble with my video; when I try to play it (in any video player) the video will not play; I can hear sound, but I only get a screen with random colours on it for an image.  Can anyone help me out?
<cracko> hmm maybe problem with codecs ??
<Ch1ppy> no; I've had this problem before, and it goes away if I restart
<Ch1ppy> however, restarting seems like overkill as a solution ;)
<jack_spratt> not enough vram?
<Ch1ppy> I've got more than enough
<Ch1ppy> oh hey; video works in mplayer, but not in kaffeine, vlc, Movie Player or gxine
<Ch1ppy> still, I'd like to get it working in those others; I strongly dislike mplayer
<emil_> hi all
<jack_spratt> sounds like codecs, one app using one codec antother using another
<Ch1ppy> hm
<rony> sera a tutti
<jack_spratt> dont know why restarting would help,  there are possible explanations
<jack_spratt> you can try reinstalling codecs or players and see if that helps ch1ppy
<rony> sera
<Ch1ppy> I just went through all my running programs; the only one that would be using ANY codecs is amarok, and I don't think that would do it
<emil_> who made fundamentals of linux?
<jack_spratt> emil_: linus himself
<jack_spratt> as a student in finland i believe
<jack_spratt> wrote it. but depends what you mean by linux and fundamentals :)
<Ch1ppy> ...Does anyone know why X would be using up 400MB of RAM?
<jack_spratt> because its buggy?
<jack_spratt> logout and in
<Ch1ppy> haha
<Ch1ppy> k
<emil_> i refer who made in this chat
<timewriter> hi
<timewriter> anyone knows how to install a new KDE theme
<Ace2016> yea
<Ace2016> download it
<timewriter> i did
<Ace2016> extract it
<timewriter> i have the tar.gz on my desktop
<timewriter> ok
<Ace2016> tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<timewriter> i did that
<Ace2016> ok then read the README file
<Ace2016> which theme is this?
<timewriter> AZENIS
<Ace2016> or INSTALL
<timewriter> and it has no readme
<timewriter> otherwise i wont be here asking for this
<timewriter> no install
<Ace2016> does    ./configure --prefix=/usr  work?
<timewriter> no
<timewriter> there are no binaries
<Ace2016> let me see
<Ace2016> link to theme page?
<timewriter> 2 secs
<timewriter> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<timewriter> this is it
<Ace2016> rapidshare download link? wonder why
<timewriter> i dont know
<timewriter> kde-look.org and gnome-look.org both have low bw
<timewriter> maybe thats why
<Ace2016> this isn't a kde style
<timewriter> what then
<cracko> try with deKorator
<timewriter> do i have it ?
<cracko> hmm it's in repositories so shouldn't be problem with installing :)
<timewriter> not there tho
<timewriter> rpmdrake doesnt find it
<cracko> you can download it from kde-look
<timewriter> checking now
<timewriter> is it a memory hog ?
<Ace2016> rpmdrake???
<timewriter> rpmdrake for add/remove software
<timewriter> lol 404
<timewriter> i quit
<timewriter> =)
<cracko> when you got that installed untar the windeco then you need to add the path manually
<Ark1> hello, i am having a slight problem: last time i installed kubuntu on my laptop (dv9205us HP), a box came up on my first boot up and told me i have restricted drivers that could be installed(my nvdia graphics card and my broadcomm wireless) then they worked perfectly once i clicked install. But now on my second install (same version same laptop) the box is not popping up
<timewriter> weird
<philipp_> may someone type "nc 84.113.19.95 5432 -vv" in the terminal and try to contact me
<philipp_> please
<cracko> philipp_:
<cracko> chello084113019095.6.12.vie.surfer.at [84.113.19.95] 5432 (postgresql) : Connection refused
<bobleny> I have a live CD of a program... If I copy the contents of the CD, keeping its file architecture, to my flash drive, would I be able to run the program off of my flash drive?
<bobleny> Any one know of a way to read an ISO without burning it?
<bobleny> Is anyone actually here?
<oubelhamid> hi
<_myrtille_> yes :D but i don't know anything ;)
<bobleny> Hi!
<oubelhamid> you can spek frensh plz
<Pici> !fr | oubelhamid
<ubotu> oubelhamid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bobleny> I can speak English, sorta...
<_myrtille_> bobenly: I'm pretty sure you can mount iso-images without burning them... but i don't know how... so i don't think i'm of much use ;)
<oubelhamid> hi
<oubelhamid> you know kubuntu
<oubelhamid> help me
<bobleny> Yes...
<oubelhamid> i can't install the pacage
<bobleny> Why not?
<axel> Hello! How to exclude an packet from being updated by "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<vit> Se produjo un error al cargar file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/03 Pista 3.wmafile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/05-nigga-te_quiero-prt(2).mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/123w y y - mami tu me domi.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/1amor nelson velasquez000.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/33.-Tiraera (remix).mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Celin dion.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/changa krte.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Changa
<vit> trance.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/com).mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/cucuta.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/don omar - cancion de am0r lite.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/El Cambio.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/el pollo.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/El Tra.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/elvis crespo-llore y llore.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/elvis_crespo-mi_fracaso.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/elvis crespo -
<vit> ven.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/En Tension.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/fans.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/haora es.wmafile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Klico.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/nelson velasque amame haora.wmafile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/nelson_velasquez_1_casualidad.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/pa ti.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/PERDIDOS.mp3file:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 01.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista
<vit> 02.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 03.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 04.ofile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 04.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 05.ofile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 05.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 06.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 07.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 08.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista 09.oggfile:///home/vit/Desktop/Music/Pista
<_myrtille_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pteague> thank you LjL
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pteague> axel> i know there's a way, but i'm not sure via console... let me check something
<axel> Background: I compiled KMyMoney from source to be able to use it for online-banking. But now it is shown that it should be updated again.
<axel> pteague: Thanks. OK.
<oubelhamid> i can(t install realplayer 11
<oubelhamid> just 10
<oubelhamid> ????
<_myrtille_> bobleny: just recalled, somebody posted a little script to mount and unmount isoimages... i found it. :D
<_myrtille_> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/892133
<Nyad> Hi. I just installed another linux distro and I want to add a chainloader to its grub which I installed to it's root partition. I am in grub/menu.lst but what do I do? the device its on is sdb5
<pteague> axel> in synaptic you can select the package you want & then package -> lock version
<pteague> is there anything that makes firefox friendlier in kde?
<nowhere> hi folks. is there a nice tool to manage lvms?
<oubelhamid> but it's nessecary to updated package in adept
<oubelhamid> ??
<axel> pteague: Thanks. I'll chek it. What do you mean by more firendly?
<oubelhamid> because i just install kubuntu
<n72poyyo> hallo everyone!!
<n72poyyo> i got a little prob here...
<ktownhero> hola!
<pteague> i changed something in my theme & firefox crashed... it also seems to be eating up a bit more resources under kde than it was under gnome, but maybe that's just the way the resource managers present things
<ktownhero> so what's the prob?
<n72poyyo> you know what do I need to have sound? I just installed the Gutsy 7.10 and got the kmix icon red crossed
<n72poyyo> :(
<ktownhero> hmm
<ktownhero> somebody with more experience will have to help you with that one, sorry
<n72poyyo> aright, thnx!
<n72poyyo> someone else can help me??
<n72poyyo> auuuu !!!
<ktownhero> i'm not well versed in manually setting up devices yet
<pteague> anybody know if there's a timer applet or something for kde?
<pteague> nm, found it, was looking at wrong thing ;)
<n72poyyo> i dont have sound on my 7.10 Gutsy, and i already installed all the plugins...
<fdghfg> Hi I just installed Suse linux into sdb5. How do I make kubuntu's grub see it?
<axel> pteague: Thanks. But it seems to work for synaptic only not for the adept manager. The Problem still exists.
<n72poyyo> any suggestion?
<nite613> I
<axel> n72poyyo: What hardware do you use?
<pteague> axel> oh, you're trying to block adept? hmm...  there may be a way to do something similar in the aptitude gui
<nite613> Looking for a way to mount a samba share at login with an interactive pasword prompt
<Nyad> Hi I just installed Suse linux into sdb5. How do I make kubuntu's grub see it?
<n72poyyo> is an alsa card
<nite613> I know how to mount by puting an smbfs entry in /etc/fstab, but I don't want to include the username and password in the file, is there a way to get prompted for the u/p on KDE login and have it mounted
<n72poyyo> not a bigt hing really
<n72poyyo> thing* sorry
<pteague> ok, ktimer apparently isn't what i was looking for... anybody know of anything similar to timer-applet for kde?  i just want to set a time (2 minutes, an hour, etc) & let it count down
<Nyad> Hi I just installed Suse linux into sdb5. How do I make kubuntu's grub see it?
<Amine_D> I need the DVD version
<Amine_D> of kubuntu
<jackault> I'm having an insane time trying to find some documentation for Keep (the program for backups in kde) what does the --ssh-no-compression option do?
<Odd-rationale> jackault: man rdiff-backup
<Odd-rationale> keep is a frontend to rdiff-backup
<jackault> ah. thanks
<Nyad> am I invisible?
<cracko> no
<Nyad> can't anybody help me?
<Nyad> I just installed Suse linux into sdb5. How do I make kubuntu's grub see it?
<thoreauputic> pteague: not for KDE specifically, but have a look at http://interlink.webhop.org/timer_script.html
<_myrtille_> pteague: karm might also do the trick
<axel> pteague: I am now in the german aptitude (text-)gui. What's the difference between Packet>hold bach (zurückhalten in German) and Packet>Maintain (beibehalten in German?
<Odd-rationale> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: see the grub howto page ^^
<thoreauputic> pteague: sorry that's a 404 - try http://thoreauputic.boinc.ch//Timer_Script.html
<Nyad> Odd-rationale: thanks
<n72poyyo> what is the command to see the sound device that I got?
<axel> pteague: I meant: Packet>hold bacK.
<pteague> axel> honestly i don't remember... i think hold back forces the hold & maintain will only update it if some other package requires it to be updated...  but don't quote me on that, i've not used it in a while
<Odd-rationale> n72poyyo: lspci ?
<thoreauputic> n72poyyo: try  lspci | grep -i audio
<thoreauputic> or just lspci, yes
<_myrtille_> pteague: just havin a silly thought: kteatimer does a countdown and gives a nice peep when time expires :D if you don't need anything sofisticated that would also be a possibility
<n72poyyo> got it, thnx!
<pteague> _myrtille_> that might actually work... all i need it to do is count down from whatever time frame i give it & do a popup &/or make a sound
<pteague> _myrtille_> it's how i keep track of certain time sensitive things in game
<_myrtille_> *g*
<axel> pteague: neither "hold back" nor "maintain" worked.
<_myrtille_> that should be possible: you can enter any time you want, it does a countdown and finally it makes a little beeping noise.. i don't know if you can customize the soind
<Nyad> Odd-rationale: when I am doing a chainloader is it always +1, coz my MSwin part is +1, must suse be +2?
<n72poyyo> ok.. know is worse !!jajajaja
<thoreauputic> Nyad: no, the +1 works for other partitions too - as long as they have a bootloader on them
<n72poyyo> "unknown device"
<n72poyyo> jajaja
<Nyad> thanks
<_myrtille_> pteague: actually you can even change the sound, just checked. :D kteatime can be found in the repositories, i think
<basy> hi what can i use to capture avi from webcamera?
<thoreauputic> bah, nobody likes my timer!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<_myrtille_> sorry ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> I use it mainly so I won't forget that I have something cooking :)
<pteague> _myrtille_> yep, got it installed... i'm trying to figure out where to find it in kmenu tho...
<_myrtille_> pteague: no idea, sorry. :D Just start it and configure it via a rightclick->options :D
<linux3r> whats latest kernel version?
#kubuntu 2008-04-04
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2.6.24
<basy> hi what can i use to capture avi from my webcamera in kubuntu...
<Daisuke_Laptop> which is the default in hardy
<_myrtille_> pteague: just understood what you really meant (probably): It's hidden somewhere in the gamesfolder
<linux3r> AmyRose: you do tatos?
<ames> Hello everyone, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 (via alt.) on an ond eMac G4. Now before the login screen appears, the screen goes black. X crash? I lookes at logs but dodn't know what to look for, so...  Is there a know problem with eMacs?
<pteague> the volume wheel on my media keyboard doesn't seem to be working correctly... any ideas?  it pops up with the volume adjust window, but only changes it by about 10% in either direction
<ames> I think you can change that in keyboard shortcuts
<ames> at least in xubuntu you can
<ames> if you tweak the command
<pteague> k, i'll look through keyboard shortcuts... in gnome it just works...
<axel> Hello! How to remove packets installed by using "apt-get build-dep ..." and "apt-get -b source ..."?
<ipx> When I use KDE-apps on my gnome environment in my newly reinstalled ubuntu, my text gets VERY small and almost unreadable. I've googled a bit but didnt find anything?
<ipx> Ive tested Amarok and Smplayer
<axel> ipx: Perhaps the kde-control-center may help.
<ipx> So you're suggesting me to install it too?
<ipx> Im using gnome
<axel> ipx: Yes.
<axel> ipx: Should not matter.
<ipx> Cant find it in the repos
<ipx> kcontrol, found it
<ipx> :-)
<ipx> lol. the fonts in there is as small as smplayer and amarok. almost unreadable :/
<axel> ipx: I'd give it a try. I have read that this could help, but never tried it.
<ipx> Great, it works!
<ipx> :)
<ipx> They were at 10 in fontsize :/
<axel> ipx: In case it is really to small: My father helped himself by using a magnifying glass - untill I showed him how to do that with the 3D-Desktop-Effects.
<axel> ipx: just to tell the little anekdote.
<ubuntu> hi
<_myrtille_> hi :)
<SinNiji> ^_^
<ipx> axel: Haha ;-)
<axel> ipx: at leas one feature of Ubuntu he likes to use. But that's an other, long story.
 * arriesp gonna go
<SinNiji> hum.. Envy tool works on Kubuntu? well.. this is my 1st run on Kubuntu, infact I am still on LiveCD (Installing!53%)
<Daisuke_Laptop> envy is neither recommended, nor supported.
<Daisuke_Laptop> the recommended method of installing restricted drivers is the restricted driver manager, which is already built into ubuntu and kubuntu.
<SinNiji> I know but the problem is that I got a 8800 gts 512mb
<axel> SinNiji: Why use Envy when you can install the driver from the repository easily?
<SinNiji> so to load up Kubuntu I got forced use Safe Graphic mode, and the Manager dont see my GPU
<axel> SinNiji: And what's the problem with this card/ chipset?
<SinNiji> The manager dont see the GPU, and I am forced to install them manually.. and I am a little noob with Linux :/
<axel> SinNiji: That's not a problem. "No Master fell from heaven" (German Proverb)
<SinNiji> I am not scared :D I will fix in some way
<axel> SinNiji: Some links that might help:
<axel> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<SinNiji> Learn never is a problem (Italian Proverb)
<SinNiji> Mh! I will check it right now! Thanks
<axel> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<axel> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R7.0/doc/html/radeon.4.html
<SinNiji> (8800 gts 512 is an nVidia, not ATI)
<axel> SinNiji: Sory.
<kkathman> where is the best place to view the kubuntu settings for the firewall
<SinNiji> Its ok, its ok!
<axel> SinNiji: The command "lspci | grep VGA" shows what the system thinks what's your graphics card.
<SinNiji> Its says.. "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0600 (rev a2)"
<axel> SinNiji: At least it recognizes that nVidia is the manufacturer.
<SinNiji> Hahah.. Yeah. Thats something, at last:P
<axel> SinNiji: If the drivers from the repository don't work: http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12_it.html
<SinNiji> The Italian page too :) Very Kind
<axel> SinNiji: I'd prefer to try the drivers from the repository.
<SinNiji> I think I will try the repository one!
<axel> SinNiji: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" should do it.
<SinNiji> I will try them after this reboot. Thanks and forgive me:)
<rowan_> */leave
<pteague> do i need timidity running if i'm using alsa?
<tinin> pteague no, timidity is for midi emulation
<pteague> hmm... i'm not sure how often i actually use midi emulation... i'm guessing that should be a daemon is should be able to shut down without worrying about it causing problems?
<tinin> only if you need karaokes or guitar and drums software
<tinin> i need it
<pteague> nope...  so it doesn't affect playing those old midi audio files does it?
<pteague> ok, i'm forgetting something... how do i get the web shortcuts to work in konqueror? like gg for google
<Jucato> pteague: they should be working by default. the default delimeter is a colon, so gg:something
<pteague> ah, that's what i was doing wrong... i was trying to do `gg something`
<Jucato> pteague: you can set it to use space instead
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Shortcuts
<axel> SinNiji: Then configure the X-server by "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart the X-Server with [Strg] + [Alt] + [BackSpace]
<eltunasexto> tengo una duda con la memoria swap alguien me ayuda?
<Jucato> !es | eltunasexto
<ubotu> eltunasexto: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mot_> hey
<mot_> i have onboard sound plus an audigy card
<mot_> asoundconf list lists both cards
<mot_> i tried doing asoundconf set-default-card and setting my Audigy2 as default
<mot_> however the setting won't "stick" and everytime i reboot sound by default plays out of my internal speaker - any idea how to fix this?
<Dr_willis> mot_,  fast and dirty way. Put the command in your rc.local file
<mot_> Dr_willis, yea but doesn't rc.local get executed after device detection and boot? :P
<Dr_willis> its the last thing of the normal boot process
<mEck0> Hi! when I doubleclick on a folder in Dolphin, it twinkles one time before the folder is opened. This makes Dolphin kind of slow. I have searched for the setting in Dolphin and System Settings, but haven't found it. what can it be?
<Jucato> mEck0: Kubuntu is set to use single-click to open files and folders by default. did you change it to double click?
<pteague> what is strigidaemon? is that like trackerd & beagle?
<Jucato> sort of
<patoe1> hey everybody
<patoe1> ok i have a question.... if anyones here
<mEck0> Jucato: yeah thats right
<patoe1> im a nooobs and new to linux and i got Kubuntu and im not really sure how to install anything :(
<Dr_willis> patoe1,  use the 'add/remove programs...' iconitem :) for many things.
<Dr_willis> which is a front end to the apt-get system, adept is a more complex front end to apt-get.
<patoe1> it wont let me open add/remove
<Dr_willis> or use the terminal. 'sudo apt-get install WHATEVERpackage.'
<Dr_willis> You are using your initial user? or did you make another one?
<yotux> I just install gusty and I have not sound
<patoe1> "Another process is using the packaging system database (proboly some other adept application ort apt-get aptitude)."
<Jucato> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<patoe1> i dont have a clue to do with that code
<Dr_willis> try this in a !terminal
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> open up a terminal, cut/paste the command..
<Dr_willis> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> enter that command in Konsole ^^^
<patoe1> its doing something...
<Dr_willis> and this is a spurise? :)
<patoe1> haha no
<patoe1> im not totaly computer stupid, im pretty advanced but i know shit about computers and its stil not working...
<patoe1> im going to try « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> try 'kdesu sudo adept_manager'
<Dr_willis> do NOT paste in the >>  << things
<Dr_willis> :)
<patoe1> yea lol
<Dr_willis> you dont want to know the # of times ive seen people do that.
<patoe1> haha
<patoe1> well im pretty computer savy
<patoe1> but im new to linux
<patoe1> im usually a windows guy
<neville_> Windows :P
<patoe1> XP :p
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> hey guys question, I'm doing a complete reinstall at this point and I'm about to download an image, my question is, even though the webpage says it's not released yet, is Hardy stable enough to use at this point?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Im usingit hardy now.
<neville_> ?
<Jucato> Fritzel: you might get varying answers. you can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> if its on a test system.. its ok. if its on the 'it must work for my company/school' i would refrain.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's stable enough to use.  it's not google-stable beta, but it's also not microsoft-stable beta
<Daisuke_Laptop> definitely not on a production system
<Fritzel> Jucato: er right ty, does that channel apply for kubuntu as well
<Jucato> yep
<Fritzel> thank you /j #ubuntu+1
<Fritzel> oops
<patoe1> wow its setting up alot of stuff...
<Dr_willis> dpkg --configure -a   -- checks all packages
<Dr_willis> some times  you get  crashes half way through installing a package.
<patoe1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<patoe1>  linux-image-2.6.15-51-386
<patoe1>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-51-386
<patoe1>  linux-image-386
<patoe1>  linux-restricted-modules-386
<patoe1>  linux-386
<patoe1> ....
<Dr_willis> thats.. odd.
<patoe1> really why haha
<patoe1> ....
<patoe1> what should i do?
<Dr_willis> it might of be saying it fixed the issues
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' now
<Dr_willis> that will get the system all up to date
<patoe1> ok....
<patoe1> ok is there an easyer way then that
<patoe1> i get a huge error
<Kr|ptiX> how do i kno wat graphic card i got cuz i wanna see if i can update it
<yotux> how is your graphics card connected to your computer?
<Dr_willis> Kr|ptiX,  lspci
<patoe1> Reading package lists... Done
<patoe1> Building dependency tree... Done
<patoe1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<patoe1> 5 not fully installed or removed.
<patoe1> Need to get 0B of archives.
<patoe1> After unpacking, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<patoe1> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Dr_willis> we dont need a pasteof all the info. :) just the imporntant bits.
<patoe1> sorry
<Dr_willis> none of which you pasted was an error. :)
<patoe1> lol i dont know whats important...
<patoe1> sorry back....
<patoe1> idk what to do...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. was there an actual error?
<patoe1> a huge one
<patoe1> the one i copy pasted
<Dr_willis> it should of updated, then upgraded the system. and  then returned to the shell
<Dr_willis> what you copu/pasted was NOT an error.
<Dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<patoe1> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-386 (--configure):
<patoe1>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<patoe1> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-386:
<patoe1>  linux-386 depends on linux-image-386; however:
<patoe1>   Package linux-image-386 is not configured yet.
<patoe1>  linux-386 depends on linux-restricted-modules-386; however:
<patoe1>   Package linux-restricted-modules-386 is not configured yet.
<patoe1> dpkg: error processing linux-386 (--configure):
<patoe1>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<patoe1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<patoe1> what anout that
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | patoe1
<ubotu> patoe1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> now thats an error message. :)
<patoe1> lol
<patoe1> thanks 8-)
<Dr_willis> i  wonder how those could of gotten messed up.
<neville_> I think the equivalent error in windows is a blue screen and hex codes :P
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-386
<Dr_willis> for a start I guess. seens thers 3 packatges not confogured properly
<patoe1> i just installed it , but when i did the GUI update i stoped it halfway though by accident
<Dr_willis> heh..
<patoe1> patoe1@Chase:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-386
<patoe1> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-restricted-modules-386 is broken or not fully installed
<patoe1> i like to flood :)
<Dr_willis> do a 'lsb_release -a' and a 'uname -a' and tell us what those say
<Dr_willis> we need the version of kubntu you got, and the kernel #.
<patoe1> how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> run those 2 commands, read what they say. :)
<Dr_willis> Release:        #####.### for one
<Dr_willis> uname -a - will print a line as to what kernel you are using
<patoe1> lsb_release: error: no such option: -
<patoe1> patoe1@Chase:~$ lsb_release -a
<patoe1> No LSB modules are available.
<patoe1> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<patoe1> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<patoe1> Release:        6.06
<patoe1> Codename:       dapper
<patoe1> patoe1@Chase:~$
<patoe1> thats what i got...
<Dr_willis> we just needed the 'release' :) like i said.. heh heh
<Jucato> !flood | patoe1
<ubotu> patoe1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> !paste | patoe1
<Dr_willis> dapper? egads thats old..
<genii> Dr_willis: But still supported :)
<Dr_willis> genii,  support him then!
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> hehe
<patoe1> Linux Chase 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<genii> Dr_willis: I got ere in the middle of it all, don't even know is current issue
<genii> *his
<Dr_willis> patoe1,  since this is a test box for you. you Might want to get a newer release of kubuntu  and install the newer version.
<Daisuke_Laptop> almost ten kernel revisions behind -_-
<Daisuke_Laptop> but yes, still supported
<patoe1> how do i get the newer version....i DL'd it today??
<Dr_willis> patoe1,   you downaded the 'lts' version wich is the 'stable' for businesses type version
<patoe1> err..
<Dr_willis> the next LTS release is due out in a few weeks/days
<patoe1> any ideas of waht i should DL and install
<Dr_willis> depends on how brave you want to be. :)
<genii> patoe1: Wait until after the 24th and then get the 8.04 release
<patoe1> well im a brave guy this isnt my good computer
<Dr_willis> Its not like its going to hurt the pc.. the worse thing that can happenis you have to reinstall.
<patoe1> the computers blank anyways
<Dr_willis> Hardy - is the next release 8.04 version - You are using a version that is 2 yrs old. ;)
<Dr_willis> there are beta cd's of it out now.
<cuzntx> we use computors at work that their time runs backwards
<patoe1> im confuzed :p
<Dr_willis> patoe1,  every 6 months the next releae of ubuntu is released.
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php   shows 2 versions.. you donloaded the older one it seems
<patoe1> i need kubuntu though kuz ubuntu didnt work on this computer
<Dr_willis> if kubuntuworks,, ubuntu should work.
<Dr_willis> they are identical at the core.
<patoe1> hmm
<patoe1> well it didnt
<patoe1> but this works
<patoe1> i like the blue better anyways ;)
<patoe1> so gutsy?
<Dr_willis> so you get to decide.. try to get the old version going, try the newer 'gutsy' release. or try the SOON TO BE RELESED version hardy - at  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/beta/
<Dr_willis> Gutsy is a safe bet. You can always reinstall/upgrade in 20 days or so
<patoe1> well what do you sugest?
 * genii twitces
<genii> My H key seems recalcitrant today
<Dr_willis> Im testing out hardy. If your machine is a total test box, and you dont do any real work with it.. You could try hardy.
<Dr_willis> if you NEED it to work.. stick to gutsy
<Dr_willis> if you are running a company and want to pay for comercial support - stick with the dapper LTS
<patoe1> well my good computer is getting work done on it and i wnat this one running i cant do a whole lot on it but i wnat to watch like youtube messenger and blah blah
<Dr_willis> youtubeis not 'work' :)
<Dr_willis> hardy can do all that.. as can gutsy.
<patoe1> haha
<patoe1> yea
<Dr_willis> but hardy is undergoing updates - it can 'break' at times.
<patoe1> so ill try gutsy so i dont have to worry??
<MrJoey> genii> Try mashing down on the keyboard; I think the problem is that the H key is too high up to reach the inside button.  (I saw a similar problem with an M key on a keyboard)
<ames> the H key is different though!
<MrJoey> It's smack dab in the middle, thus prone to being lifted too high, possibly moreso than M
<patoe1> so gutsy is better so i dont have to worry about it crashing?
<patoe1> Download Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) the latest Kubuntu release
<patoe1> that one?
<Slynderdale> How do I make it default behavior to open files on a double click and not a single click?
<Dr_willis> patoe1,  thats the one
<patoe1> anyone waht to tell me?
<patoe1> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> in linux it pays to learn to 'think' and rember. :)
<stdin> Slynderdale: system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<genii_> Bah ghosted
<patoe1> now how do i burn and ISO on linux :|
<stdin> open k3b
<pteague> does kmail have similar spam tools that thunderbird has?
<patoe1> and weres k3b
<stdin> under multimedia in the kmenu
<patoe1> thank you
<patoe1> 436 kb's
<kkathman> how do I see what workgroup is assigned to my kubuntu install ?
<kkathman> and then change it
<patoe1> ok well thanks for hte help
<patoe1> ill install this one i gotta drive my dad someware :p
<epimeth> kkathman: the smb client can see any workgroup...
<epimeth> kkathman: do you want to share folders or see shared ones?
<genii> kkathman: If you have a regular install it won't have one, since it will just use smbclient only
<yotux> if I want udf 2.5 support do i need to make my own kernel?
<kkathman> epimeth:  well ya I can access my windows box on the network, but cant see any other boxes on the network
<mEck0> Hi! is there a good dictionary app for KDE? I haven't found any in by default so thought I will install one. btw, is there even ones that you can use offline without network connection? that would be nice
<genii> yotux: The short answer is yes
<epimeth> kkathman: you should see all workgroups on the network
<kkathman> its weird I can smb:/servername  in konq - and its shows up everything, but can just type smbl:/
<kkathman> smb:/
<NickPresta> mEck0, there is kdict, which has the ability for offline usage.
<yotux> genii: found a patch
<kkathman> epimeth:  I dont - it says it cant find any
<yotux> but it states that i need kernel source
<kkathman> well ok - now it seems to be working :)
<kkathman> lol
<mEck0> NickPresta: yes, there exists one, thx a lot!!
<kkathman> hmm musta held my mouth just right
<epimeth> kkathman: heh.  nice one brova
 * kkathman hates it when things are mysterious like this
<genii> yotux: I know, I've investigated trying to get udf 2.5 support myself, since Vista uses it to make backups on dvd
<yotux> genii: have you gotten it to work?
<genii> yotux: Not yet
<yotux> ok
<yotux> genni: on my other box running beta I was able to get it to work
<mEck0> NickPresta: are you sure you can use it offline? because it doesn't seem so by default at least
<bobleny> Does anyone know of a way to edit ISO images?
<Dr_willis> bobleny,  kiso - i think can do that
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to edit i guess
<mEck0> NickPresta: founded some info now....
<stdin> you can always do it the manual way: mount it, copy it's contents to another folder, modify the files, then recreate the ISO
<NickPresta> mEck0, I believe you would install dictd and related dict-* packages. Have dictd running and then open up Kdict. In the settings, change the server to localhost (on the port dictd is running) and it should work.
<epimeth> kkathman: mysterious?  have you ever *tried* to access a workgroup using 9x / me ?
<NickPresta> mEck0, check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145949
<kkathman> epimeth:  sadly, yes :)
<bobleny> mEck0: I tried that, but I wasn't able to copy the files...I can mount it ok, but even, sudo cp /path/to/mounted/iso /another/dir/ says it wont do it...
<mEck0> NickPresta: thx a lot :)
<mEck0> bobleny: okay :S
<bobleny> Opps wrong person... Sorry last message was for stdin...
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me  with fixing my graphic problem http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii118/kript1x/wowss1.png
<stdin> bobleny: what's the error you get?
<bobleny> stdin: Sorry about the wait... it says this: cp: omitting directory `/media/iso/boot'
<stdin> bobleny: for copying directories use "cp -r"
<bobleny> Wow...
<bobleny> God, I'm stupid...
<bobleny> stdin: is there a utility for creating iso images?
<stdin> I use k3b
<bobleny> K3B can create ISOs???
<stdin> just check the "Only create image" box when you choose "burn"
<tidalwav1> Hi all, I'm wondering where the KDE3 version of Kubuntu Hardy Beta stores its session files? I want to create a new session type that uses KDE with xmonad
<bobleny> stdin: I don't see that option...
<kamui> I screwed up setting up my locale
<kamui> now its generating all locales
<kamui> if I stop it, I cant apt anything until dpkg --configure -a has basically redone it
<kamui> is there a way to remove the half configured locales package?
<stdin> bobleny: just create a normal data cd, then when you choose "burn" there should be several check boxes, one of them is "only create image"
<bobleny> stdin: Oh, that's cool... Thanks!
<machinatoor> this is a support channel for kubuntu?
<Slynderdale> Does linux have an equivelent to a start/run command as in windows?
<MrJoey> In KDE, you can go to K menu, Run Command
<Jucato> Alt+F2, KMenu -> Run Command, right-click on desktop -> Run command
<Slynderdale> MrJoey: I meant in the terminal. LIke run command
<machinatoor> I'll take that as a yes, I ran a linux game (savage 2) and when it crashed the screen started flashing black every couple oof seconds and anything clickable loses all text and graphics.  Rebooting does not fix.  Any Ideas?
<MrJoey> What does it do?  What's the difference between "run kwrite" and "kwrite"?
<MrJoey> machinatoor> Try a Live CD and see if the problem goes away.  If not, you may have a damaged video card.
<Slynderdale> MrJoey: Trying to find a way to run a command without halting the current shell process. Basicly running the command as another process.
<sl4mm3r> i need help with moblock :/
<Jucato> Slynderdale: "<command> &"
<Daisuke_Ido> Slynderdale, just bear in mind that you need to "exit" the terminal rather than just closing it, if you want the launched process to continue
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me  with fixing my graphic problem http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii118/kript1x/wowss1.png
 * Kr|ptiX is Away, Reason: ( at my friends crib ) | Since: ( Thursday, April 3, 2008. 17:51:00 ) Xlack v2.1
<NickPresta> !away > Kr|ptiX
<metbsd> does 7.04 cd have kde4?
<MrJoey> If you want to run a command in the background, you can type "command &", then disown
<mogger> I just installed Kubuntu and the package manager says firefox is already installed but i dont see it in the internet menu in the K menu. Where is it and how do i launch it?
<MrJoey> That will keep the detached process from quitting when the terminal session is ended
<metbsd> i need kde4 plz
<NickPresta> metbsd, Feisty doesn't have KDE4 packages, as far as I know.
<metbsd> NickPresta: so what do i do
<metbsd> isi 10G enough for kubuntu?
<MrJoey> I guess uninstall KDE 3, upgrade to gutsy, and install KDE 4
<epimeth> metbsd: totally
<NickPresta> metbsd, you have 2 choices, I guess. Install Gutsy/Hardy and grab KDE 4, or stick with Feisty.
<MrJoey> By uninstalling KDE 3, you won't have to download that
<NickPresta> metbsd, 10G is more than enough for Kubuntu and such.
<metbsd> i have 7.04 dvd here, is it trash now?
<MrJoey> metbsd> It is indeed wise to use CD/DVD RWs for Linux distributions. However, the 7.04 can be used to install and then upgrade.
<mogger> How do I know where firefox is?
<MrJoey> Type whereis firefox
<NickPresta> Or, which firefox
<mogger> how do i launch it?
<MrJoey> Does typing firefox work?
<NickPresta> mogger, Alt + F2, type in 'firefox' (sans quotes)
<mogger> it says
<mogger> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mogger> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mogger> is only available from another source
<mogger> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<firecrotch> mogger: what version of Kubuntu are running?
<mogger> 7.10
<mogger> i just tried to do an apt-get install firefox and thats what happend
<mogger> are my repositories messed up? I just got done with a fresh install
<MrJoey> Maybe you need to enable universe or something, though I thought firefox was in canonical
<firecrotch> !info firefox
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in gutsy
<firecrotch> Um.... that's not right....
<stdin> firefox is in main
<firecrotch> Well someone needs to kick ubotu then :-P
<stdin> when you install with no net connection enabled the repos are disabled, you need to re-enable them
<mogger> ah that's probably it stdin, thanks
 * firecrotch gently taps ubotu with his foot
<Piffer> question: right after Kubuntu install, the internal laptop fan is not spinning, which app would make it spin again?
<Piffer> with just Ubuntu installed, the fan works fine..
<stdin> no apps make it spin, it's controlled by the kernel. which both ubuntu and kubuntu share
<firecrotch> Piffer:  Perhaps the computer is not getting hot enough that it needs to turn the fan on
<Piffer> firecrotch: it's getting hella hot :-(  As soon as I get Ubuntu booted from Live-CD, the fan is going full speed
<Piffer> reading up on what lm-sensors is... maybe that is the key?
<stdin> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Piffer> :-) thanks
<frank__> greetings
<frank__> anyone from miami?
<TeslaTony> Would anyone know how to retrieve a lost IRC password?
<firecrotch> TeslaTony:  I believe you have to msg a freenode staffer
<stdin> TeslaTony: ask in #freenode
<firecrotch> TeslaTony:  /stats p should get you some help, according the the freenode FAQ
<firecrotch> it lists all the freenode staffers who are on-call
<jimmy51> anyone here use an ipod touch with kubuntu 7.10 ?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> jimmy51: yes
<thumper> so what's the story with knotify4?
<jimmy51> thumper:  did it require some crazy firmware stuff on the ipod?
<epimeth> how can I get to the power management options?
<thumper> jimmy51: no just some updates to amarok and something else
<thumper> jimmy51: added a LP PPA to my sources.list
<thumper> and tada, it works
<jimmy51> thumper: got a tutorial link?
<epimeth> I have it set to dynamic but even when plugged in my cpu is working at "half mast"
<thumper> jimmy51: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu gutsy main
<thumper> jimmy51: and no tutorial, sorry
<epimeth> hay thumper!
<jimmy51> thumper:  gtkpod?
<thumper> jimmy51: could be...
<thumper> jimmy51: my memory isn't as good as it once was
<thumper> epimeth: hi
 * thumper off to make a call
<jimmy51> thumper:  memtest86
<jimmy51> :)
<epimeth> anyone?  power management/
<firecrotch> epimeth:  Mine has always done that, I've never really taken a look into it though, since I don't mind it scaling down when it can, even when it's plugged in
<epimeth> but when its plugged in I *want* it to be at 100%
<firecrotch> jimmy51: both amarok and gtkpod can sync with the iPod Touch, there's a guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<firecrotch> epimeth:  I'll boot into Kubuntu and see what I can figure out :) I'll be back shortly :)
<epimeth> cheers
<jimmy51> firecrotch:  that involves the jailbreak firmware stuff
<epimeth> jimmy51: firecrotch is gone
<epimeth> he'll be back shortly
<chipbuddy> if i'm having graphics problems in ubuntu (all white screen) is it possible switching to kubuntu will fix that? or is the lower level graphics stuff all the same?
<firecrotch> chipbuddy:  You'll likely have problems in Kubuntu as well
<jimmy51> firecrotch:  that involves the jailbreak firmware stuff
<epimeth> firecrotch: lemme know what you got a chance :-)
<firecrotch> jimmy51: oh, yours isn't jailbroken?
<epimeth> lol @ firecrotch
<epimeth> you say that so surprised-like :-)
<epimeth> and you forgot the "yet" :-)
<firecrotch> well I figure since he's running linux, he's a geek.  and most geeks have theirs jailbroken :)
<epimeth> isn't ubuntu supposed to be the "linux for not geeks"  I mean "linux for everyone"
<jimmy51> firecrotch: it was at one point, but i was stuck at a certain point
<Odd-rationale> epimeth: "Linux for human beings"
<jimmy51> firecrotch:  i installed the bsd utils, but ssh was never available
<jimmy51> firecrotch:  so i reverted to defaults.  i'd really like it to "just work" instead of crazy hacks... but apple = crapple
<epimeth> thank you Odd-rationale ... I was being silly
<jimmy51> and... the tutorial for jailbreaking that i used seems to be down now
<jimmy51> goals for this thing:  be able to put music on it (and remove it), pop3/imap mail client
<firecrotch> epimeth:  Have you right clicked the Power Manager icon in the tray and gone to "Restore" ?
<jimmy51> do you have a current link for jailbreaking?
<epimeth> awesome.  thanks firecrotch
<firecrotch> jimmy51: I don't, but I read on Digg that someone just released an application that does everything for you
<firecrotch> epimeth:  no problem :)
<jimmy51> iBrick?  i saw one for the phone...
<jimmy51> actually... with no native way to do it, i guess this isn't a kubuntu question anymore...
<jimmy51> i'll quit wasting channel space
<firecrotch> jimmy51: I thought that iBreak works on everything, I'd assume so since the iTouch is basically an iPhone with no phone
<firecrotch> er... s/iBreak/iBrick/
<firecrotch> I could be wrong, I'm not really all that familiar with jailbreaking, just what I've read about it
<Masticore> Is it possible to remove the subdirs in the menu in KDE? Instead of Internet>Webbrowsers>Firefox, its just Internet>Firefox, like in Gnome.
<jimmy51> k
<jimmy51> i'll try it
<firecrotch> Masticore:  Sure.  Just right klick on the KMenu, and go to Menu Editor
<Masticore> oh, thanks
<firecrotch> Masticore:  you're welcome :)
<nyko> how to close a bug program
<nyko> sudo quit konqueror ?
<Masticore> Doesnt kde have a force quit program, like gnome?
<jimmy51> nyko:  ctrl+esc
<jimmy51> nyko: select the process and click kill
<nyko> and for kil unknown process ?
<gkffjcs> dumb networking question, can more than one service be connected to the same port at the same IP address at the same time, lets say that I have openvpn and ssh running on port 22, will there be a conflict
<jimmy51> nyko:  kill whatever you want to kill
<jimmy51> nyko:  (in kubuntu.... on your computer.... not in real life :) )
<nyko> but i not find unknown
<nyko> jimmy51 hahahahah
<firecrotch> gkffjcs:  Yes, there will most certainly be a conflict there
<gkffjcs> thanks!
<firecrotch> gkffjcs:  In fact, that's the whole reason that there are ports in the first place!
<neul> hi LadyNikon
<neul> are yu a real lady
<firecrotch> !offtopic > neul
<rodrigo_> hola
<emilio> necesito ayuda
<emilio> alguien habla españoil
<emilio> necesito saber como instalar
<emilio> tengo kubuntu
<emilio> quiero instalar flash player
<Odd-rationale> !es | emilio
<ubotu> emilio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<emilio> hola
<emilio> necesito
<emilio> ayuda
<emilio> para instalar flash player en kubuntu 7.10
<emilio> alguien me puede ayudar?
<maduser> si
<emilio> dime como hacerlo maduser
<maduser> mi espanol es mal
<emilio> ok intentalo
<Odd-rationale> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<emilio> mi he descomprimido el .targ y no se como ponetlo
<emilio> dime como puedo hacerlo
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maduser> ok donwload flash player para kubuntu de http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<maduser> usa el tar.gz
<emilio> como lo uso
<emilio> ?
<emilio> como
<jimmy51> emilio: "/join #kubuntu-es"
<maduser> abajo select version to download
<emilio> ya lo hice
<emilio> tengo la version
<emilio> correcta maduser
<emilio> lo que me falta es instalar
<emilio> el archivo
<Ukonpoika> !es | emilio
<ubotu> emilio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<modoc> ok
<modoc> maduser soy emilio
<maduser> ok
<maduser> para instalar primero visita http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<maduser> k?
<Ukonpoika> Operators? Kick these guys out.
<Xcerca> how can i install grub-bootsplash  , it's not showing up on aptitude or synaptic ,  are there extra repo's that i should add ?
<firecrotch> Xcerca:  I don't think there's a package for it
<Xcerca> is it just an option in menu.lst that i can add ?
<Xcerca> splashimage=(hd0,0)/GRUB/myfile.xpm.gz
<Xcerca> found it
<maduser> modoc?
<pirate_chef> helloo
<Claybrain145> ello
<pirate_chef> I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on formatting my flash drive
<pirate_chef> I used dd to erase it, and now it's hosed
<firecrotch> pirate_chef:  Is there anything specific you had in mind? because you can pretty much format it like any other drive
<pirate_chef> Well, I tried using fdisk, DOS format...that didn't seem to work
<firecrotch> pirate_chef: Maybe parted will work?
<pirate_chef> I've never used parted before, but I'll give it a shot
<pirate_chef> thanks!
<firecrotch> pirate_chef:  Otherwise you could try using dd to copy a working flash drive to the broken one
<Xcerca> anybody know if i can use the gfxboot package on X86_64  ,  it is called xxx_i386.deb and i don't know if i should try to use it
<stdin> if it's an i386.deb then no
<Xcerca> i just found a 64 ver  ,   nm , thx
<atlantiszhang> ?
<patoe1> hey
<patoe1> hey everyone, im just wondering how i know if my kubuntu is totaly updated
<stdin> if adept shows no updates available after you click "Fetch Updates", then you're up-to-date
<patoe1> ...
<patoe1> thats under system?
<stdin> KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<stdin> or "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from a terminal
<patoe1> it says another prosses is using the packageing system database
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<patoe1> *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? it wants my input....
<stdin> choose "Y" to get the newest version from the package or "N" to keep the one you have
<a2h> hi, i've been trying to upgrade to kde 4.0.3 with the repository given on the kubuntu homepage, distro is 7.10 kde4 remix, i've been getting an error with the konqueror 4.0.2 -> 4.0.3 upgrade.
<a2h> the error is "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror-kde4_4%3a4.0.3-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libkcminit_nsplugins.so', which is also in package kdebase-bin-kde4"
<a2h> wait. crap. there's a kde4 channel? >_<
 * DOOM_NX good morning all
<stefan-f> hello all :)
<patoe1> ok i apened adept manager and i dont know how to see if its up to date now...
<stefan-f> can I restore a partimage image to a different machine?
<neptunepink> I'm having some issues
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll say, everyone knows neptune's purple! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and on that note, i'm off to bed
 * Daisuke_Ido isn't exactly helpful tonight
<neptunepink> I suspect my hard drive is dying or something
<neptunepink> Like, I try to ssh in or something and everything dies
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've 2GB ram.  is it normal for kernel to use ~1.4GB of RAM for caching?  that's what's reported via free -m
 * Jucato doesn't see why not
<Jucato> that's actually good
<fulat2k> Jucato: i assume the kernel will magically limit how much ram to use as cache and never exceed the amount of physical ram?
<Jucato> fulat2k: when the system needs more RAM for applications, it will reduce the cache to give room for applications
<Jucato> !ram | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<fulat2k> Jucato: cool.  think i read that b4 though :P
<Jucato> then you should know :P
<fulat2k> Jucato: prolly didn't read it thoroughly :D  ahahah
<TeslaTony> KRecipes thinks that 2/3=0.75...is the universe about to implode?
<Jucato> prolly :)
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to fix this thing without calling on the services of wandering timelords?
<AlferedHichcok> i think i have to reconfigure kde? how to do it? heres an error i got for wine http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3246/snapshot1wn5.png ?
<Jucato> try reinstalling kde-guidance
<Gandalf> Hi, I have a fresh install of kubuntu, with samba installed. I have a box with WinXP on it and am trying to get the two to see each other, already have a workgroup set up on Windows, and edited my smb.conf with the workgroup name.. obviously I'm missing other settings as they won't see each other. Any help would be greatly appreciated
 * dwidmann is away: Gone away for now.
<AlferedHichcok> i think i have to reconfigure kde? how to do it? heres an error i got for wine http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3246/snapshot1wn5.png ?
<dwidmann> AlferedHichcok: I would try running " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dwidmann> I don't really have time to say much more than that for now ... gotta get ready for work
<Jucato> dwidmann: please turn off your public away message later. thanks :)
<Jucato> AlferedHichcok: I already answered earlier: [14:49] <Jucato> try reinstalling kde-guidance
<pteague> ok, i suddenly seem to be having a weird problem...  i'm in firefox, press ctrl+f & up pops xterm...  wth?
<AlferedHichcok> Jucato,  what is kde-guidance. how to install it?
<AlferedHichcok> dwidmann,  i have the latest
<Jucato> AlferedHichcok: it's a package. you install it like any other app or package. Adept Manager or apt-get
<Jucato> pteague: only happens in firefox? if yes, try checking Firefox's keyboard shortcuts (don't know where that is though)
<pteague> Jucato> i just noticed it in firefox... seems to be doing the same in xchat & kate
<pteague> i went through & check the global shortcuts & nothing in there for ctrl+f ... there is an entry with ctrl+f under application shortcuts -> edit -> find ... which is what i was expecting
<Jucato> pteague: maybe you set Ctrl+F in KDE's shortcuts to launch xterm? are you using something like compiz?
<pteague> afaik i'm not using compiz... might i have accidently done something to have activated it? i was previously using gnome, just switched yesterday & this is the first i've noticed it... but then this may be the first time i've tried since the switch
<albertronico> Kubuntu es un coñazo al lado de windows !!!
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pteague> guess i'll restart x & head to bed... hope it works tomorrow...
<dennister> hey channel...could anyone help me write a shell script to start my server apps *after* bootup? I've already stopped them from starting automatically
<kai> hi folks, is there a GUI or ncurses tool to manage lvms? or is it back to good old lvmcreate et. al?
<kai> whoops, brb
<kblin> re
<dennister> the way i envisioned this script is: bootup, then konsole opens, inits apache, which is interrupted by me being asked for rsa passphrase, then finishes apache startup, then other server apps are started
<dennister> <---------total scripting newb here
<Nyad> Hello
<pucko-> Hello. Where is .za?
<phaedru2> pucko: .za is South Africa
<pucko-> alright
<Nyad> Im from there :)
<Nyad> Is there a portable linux? like something which I can take to another pc and have access to all my files, like basically a portable pc but only with the software? I have a 120GB USB HD so I can use that for storage
<pucko-> such as a live-cd?
<Nyad> kind of but its using a hardrive of mine and I want to be able to install things onto it, so like a liveCD but with a hardrive
<romantic_user> ÐÒÉ×ÅÔ ×ÓÅÍ
<adz21c> Nyad: u can get linux on a flash drive, only issue with that tho is some computing don't do booting from USB but its becoming less of a common issue these days
<Jucato> !nickspam | romantic_user
<ubotu> romantic_user: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<Nyad> isnt there a way to put in a CD with a bootloader that will allow you to boot from USB harddrive?
<adz21c> Nyad: infact at one point Mandriva were doing this CD and USB combo, when you launch the live CD with an appropriate flash drive it mounts the flash as /home
<Nyad> so one would have to use mandriva?
<adz21c> Nyad: well, being Mandriva that was a payed for product i believe, and i don't think it did USB HDs, just the USB key provided
<adz21c> Nyad: but i can't see why what you wan't can't be done without fiddling
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nyad> If I put in my ubuntu live cd can I set it to boot from a boot partition on my external HD instead of MBR? that should work?
<adz21c> Nyad: well what you could do is install ubuntu on ur external hdd, then you can write grub to floppies and CDs, so install grub referrencing your external hdd to the usb drive and stick it on a CD, although your externall hdd may get named differently from PC to PC no doubt, but, its an idea
<adz21c> Nyad: then all you have to do it make sure the floppy/cd comes before hdd in boot order
<Nyad> I have ubuntu installed on my external hdd. so I must Install a new grub onto my CD or floppy disk and it will automatically detect my external linux boot partition
<adz21c> Nyad: dunno about automatically, i think grub works entirely from reading configs, which is why i am saying it might have an annoyance if your external hdd is referred with a different id/whatever grub uses on another computer, but i think you can edit that through grub on boot so it would be one of them minor annoyances
<defrenne_> je ne sais que faire ici mais j'ai besoin d'aide qui peut m'expliquer?
<adz21c> Nyad: but this is all guess work i never tried this, just chucking the ideas i would be having if i wanted to do this at you :-)
<Nyad> ok thanks, I'll be careful
<defrenne_> qui ecrit en francais sur ce canal?
<adz21c> Nyad: mind you there is something for restoring your Grub on the live cd so maybe that would help for auto detection?
<adz21c> Nyad: maybe it would let you go in, search for stuff grub can launch then pick your external hdd to boot from, dunno never used that function on the cd but i know its there :)
<Nyad> hmm this could be useful to make grub re-autodetect all OS since I installed suse last night and cant figure out how to add it to grub/menu.lst
<brutus> halo
<Nyad> do you know where this feature is? or how I can use it?
<adz21c> It's an option on the live cd, i think its on the menu ... i just know its there a friend has used it before now, and its not uncommon for people to need to restore grub after installing windows for dual boot
<Nyad> ok I think I saw something on this so I'll look into it. but for the portable idea, would I put in the live cd and then when it asks with a menu it has  something like this.  boot: many args
<Nyad> so maybe if I just figure out the right stuff to type there then it will boot from wherever
<adz21c> Nyad: thats one way to do, what i was thinking is maybe if the autodetect pics up your externel hdd and lets you use grub without needing to put it in the MBR maybe you could use that instead of having to learn the arguments and figure out the values for each arg specific to each system
<Nyad> but how would I make grub do an autodetect every time I move to a new system? is using a CD with grub on it or with the LiveCD?
<cdpuk> Hello, anyone know how to copy kontact/kmail mail config to another PC?  I can't boot the installation right now - just got access to the disk
<cdpuk> Copying .kde/share/apps/kmail stuff doesn't seem to work
<adz21c> Nyad: the livecd, when u restore grub after a windows install for example I think it scans the available devices for OSes then builds up a grub to install into your MBR. If this provides a "preview" and a scans USB hdds you could go through the motions of restoring grub but just use the preview to launch your external hdds os instead of installing grub to the mbr ... like i said guess work, this is an assumption of how the grub restore process works :-)
<adz21c> Nyad: even if the preview doesn't let you launch an OS it would atleast give you the boot options to use, if you see what i am getting at
<Nyad> ok so it will just give me the info I need to get it to boot from the arcane device names etc
<adz21c> Nyad: thats what I am thinking
<adz21c> Nyad: assuming it gives you previews etc
<Nyad> ok thanks :)
<adz21c> Nyad: and is a reasonably quick process of course I never done it so i dunno how long it takes lol
<Nyad> the first time will take a while but once I know what I'm doing it will be faster
<adz21c> Nyad: well i was more talking about how fast a grub restore takes, i assume its pretty quick but i don't know :-) lol
<Nyad> oh right :P
<lopin> Can anyone help me with usplash?
<lopin> I just want an image...  Just a simple image...
<lopin> Nothing more...
<ere4si> !usplash | lopin
<ubotu> lopin: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lopin> I've seen this...  If I knew what I was doing enough to follow that how to, I'd do it...
<lopin> Actually, that's the third time that I've seen that...
<lopin> http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p10/KnuxadowPanda/big_hal_start.jpg
<lopin> I just want that image for the background...
<ere4si> hang on and I'll work you through it
<stefan-f> can someone tell me where I can find the source from partimaged? I need something to download I was looking for that at google but can not find a source
<stefan-f> can someone help?
<lopin> Okay...
<lopin> Partimaged?
<lopin> GD SYSTEM BEEP TO HELL!!!
<lopin> Okay...  Is there a d at the end of that?
<lopin> stefan-f, there's a source tarball on the homepage...  Would you like a link?
<ere4si> lopin: I've never done it before - it is not straight forward - there's a few steps...
<lopin> I can tell...  I don't have any experience with C, and it's not just image here, copy, move recompile...
<lopin> But thank you...  I'm just starting to get a bit discouraged with some theming things tonight...
<lopin> stefan-f, http://www.partimage.org/Download  The file there is a tarball with the source in it.  That should help you a bit
<Creationist> My motherboard is an older Intel desktop board and I need to figure out what the model number is.... how would I do this?
<ere4si> lopin: try reading this - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<plavcik> hi, which app is used for indexing in kubuntu 7.10 please?
<plavcik> I mean searchin in ODT, PDF, HTML, emails..
<lopin> ere4si, Thank you.
<stefan-f> hmm, okay thanks, I thought that was the client but it seems its the server.
<stefan-f> Thanks for help!!
<yao_ziyuan> when kubuntu 8.04 goes official,
<yao_ziyuan> will 7.10's package repository still be updating?
<lopin> Okay...  Moving off of the very annoying, and frustrating topic of trying to change that damned usplash image, how about we change to a simpler problem?
<lopin> I have a very tiny flash animation that I want to be able to use as a wallpaper.  Is there any way to do it?
<arunkale> can i wget files from one server to another via ssh?
<emilsedgh_> yes
<jpatrick> arunkale: use rsync
<arunkale> jpatrick: what's that?
<emilsedgh_> oh, not wget, you could scp arunkale
<jpatrick> arunkale: rsync -aPz you@host:/folder/place /somewhere/local
<arunkale> i was thinking i could zip up/tar a folder and wget it to another server
<jpatrick> arunkale: you could, but I really recommend rsync over all
<arunkale> jpatrick: rsync is for getting the files onto my local computer?
<arunkale> or do i enter that after i log in to the server via ssh
<jpatrick> arunkale: you can do it directly from yours
<arunkale> how do i create a tar.gz file via the command like?
<arunkale> tar -cvvf?
<arunkale> and then gunzip?
<arunkale> never mind, got it
<arunkale> :)
<jpatrick> :)
<pucko-> add z to tar and you don't have to bother with gunzip
<arunkale> pucko: for example?
<pucko-> tar zcvf filename.tar.gz <files to be packaged>
<pucko-> or j if you want bz2
<arunkale> i don't need to add a -r right?
<arunkale> i have a folder in my current directory that i want to compress
<arunkale> sorry
<arunkale> so to untar it, i enter tar -zxcf?
<arunkale> -zxvf *
<pucko-> yes
<pucko-> and you won't need -r
<pucko-> arunkale, the filepath is preserved in the tar.gz archive though, so you might want to cd to the the dir above the one you want to compress and run tar zcvf file.tar.gz <dir to be compressed>/*
<arunkale> yeah, that's what i did
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> is there a way for opening links in firefox new tab?
<doktoreas> links from kmail, konversation, ecc..
<doktoreas> I set firefox in configuration settings, but it always try to open a new session
<emilsedgh_> doktoreas: you set firefox in System Settings->Default Applications?
<arunkale> how do you wget a file into your current directory?
<arunkale> wget <url> right?
<emilsedgh_> right arunkale
<doktoreas> emilsedgh_: yes. I noticed that it opens the link in a new tab, but alos try to open a new firefox
<arunkale> i was trying to move a huge chunk of files using my slow connection, it was taking FOREVER
<athena> doktoreas, go under edit preferences then select tabs and set it to open in new tab
<emilsedgh_> doktoreas: give it a -new-tab option
<emilsedgh_> from 'man firefox': -new-tab URL: Open URL in a new tab in an already running Firefox process.
<arunkale> ok, lets say i have a folder structure like this: folder1 > folder2    -- what if i want to move all the files from folder 2 into folder 1, how do i do that?
<emilsedgh_> mv dir1/* dir1/dir2
<doktoreas> emilsedgh_: worked like a charm..thank you :)
<emilsedgh_> im not sure if it works...
<arunkale> emilsedgh: this is assuming i'm in which directory to begin with?
<emilsedgh_> sorry?
<arunkale> 1 sec
<arunkale> excellent
<Hamra> lol, thnx emilsedgh_, i was having the same problem with firefox :P
<arunkale> how do you transfer files from your local computer to your server via ssh
<emilsedgh> arunkale: scp
<arunkale> emilsedgh: is there any place i could read a quick tutorial about that?
<emilsedgh> arunkale: scp user@host:/home/foo/bar/file.extenstion user2:host2:/home/foo/bar
<Jucato> you can also use fish:/ in Konqueror
<makdaknife> arunkale: easiest method is to use konqueror... sftp://
<ircop_> hola
<arunkale> yeah i know i can use konqueror.. i was just wondering how to do it using the command line
 * Jucato doesn't think sftp:/ or ftp:/ just works directly
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ftp does
<Jucato> emilsedgh: even if the target computer doesn't have ftpd?
<makdaknife> hmmm I thought sftp had no problem... as long as the server supports
<Jucato> well yeah, as long as the server supports it, which I think means you need to have an ftpd... not really sure though :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: certainly no, thats not possible, no ftp client could do that
<makdaknife> Jucato: no... sftp is set up in your sshd
<emilsedgh> connect to a ftp server which is not a ftp server :D
<makdaknife> Jucato: you do not need an ftpd running to support it... I think by default in Kubuntu/Ubuntu sshd is set up to support sftp
 * Jucato shrugs :)
<makdaknife> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-April/005121.html
<emilsedgh> deduce: Konqueror rocks
<Jucato> makdaknife: ok
<harmental> hey guys..has anyone been experiencing sudden freezes with Hardy?
<Jucato> harmental: #ubuntu+1 please
<mikemm> i got a IBM P4 1.4Ghz mobile (centrino) laptop (x31)
<mikemm> what version of Kubu is recommendable for this 'older' laptop?
<Jucato> how much RAM?
<Jucato> btw, what do you mean by "what version"?
<RogueJediX> mikemm: I have a 1.2 GHz CPU and have no problems running the latest Kubuntu
<mikemm> RogueJediX: 8.04 beta?
<Jucato> only if you're willing to put up with a bit of instability/probable changes
<RogueJediX> mikemm: Latest stable. 7.10
<Jucato> you can install 7.10 and upgrade in 2 weeks to 8.04
<Jucato> around 2 weeks...
<mikemm> i used kubu for like 2,5year on it without problems, from before dapper.. to dapper.. to edgy
<mikemm> but then i was like.. hmmm this opensuse looks very promissing, lets give it a shot
<mikemm> it went ok.. in the beginning.. but it became slower and slower - bit like windowz
<mikemm> so i dont want that anymore, 7.10 is edgy right?
<lumm_> gutsy
<mikemm> OK
<Jucato> edgy is 6.10
<RogueJediX> Is it possible to install KMPlayer without it becoming the default media player (I already have Kaffeine and Amarok for that)?
<emilsedgh> RogueJediX: sure
<Jucato> you'll have to modify the File Associations
<emilsedgh> RogueJediX: go to Konqueror->Settings->File Associations.you could set which file types use which applications
<RogueJediX> emilsedgh, Jucato: Cool, thanks
<sinniji> Hi
<Pendeta> I'm getting SQUASHFS errors when trying to install Kubuntu. Is this a problem with my CD Drive or my HD?
<SinNiji> "ashFS is used by the LiveCD versions of Finnix, Ubuntu, DD-WRT and probably many more Linux distributions." guess is your cd
<cuzntx> i need to defrag?
<Pendeta> SinNiji, thanks. I'll try a different cd.
<cuzntx> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<cuzntx> w0w
<Dr_willis> ive never needed to defrag a linux box yet.
<Dr_willis> had to fsck a few times on some. :)
<cuzntx> fsck?
<Dr_willis> 'filw system check'
<Dr_willis> man fsck :)
<Hamra> fsck is like chkdsk or scandisk on windows
<Dr_willis> only it works. :)
<cuzntx> is that a command funtion
<cuzntx> of a porgram
<Dr_willis> it is a command.
<Dr_willis> fsck           fsck.ext2      fsck.minix     fsck.nfs       fsck.vfat  fsck.cramfs    fsck.ext3      fsck.msdos     fsck.reiserfs
<cuzntx> fsck.ext3 [-panyrcdfvstDFSV] [-b superblock] [-B blocksize]                [-I inode_buffer_blocks] [-P process_inode_size]                [-l|-L bad_blocks_file] [-C fd] [-j external_journal]                [-E extended-options] device
<Dr_willis> there ya go. :)
 * Hamra is going somewhere
<cuznt> it says i can not fsck on amounted file system
<Pici> Because you can;t.
<Dr_willis> Yep.. correct.. You cant..
<cuznt> i gathered that
<Dr_willis> i tend to boot live cd and fsck from them.
<Pici> sudo touch /forcefsck   will force it to fsck on the next reboot.
<cuznt> i will try that pici thank you
<Dr_willis> another good fix.. IF you need the disk fscked
<Dr_willis> of course normally they get checked to see if they need checked anyway. :)
<cuznt> i dont know if i do or not
<Dr_willis> odds are you dont then. :)
<cuznt> right on
<gundam_rx78nt1> good morning.
<gundam_rx78nt1> My motherboard battery is dying (RIP). I would like to have ntp automatically update the time about every hour.  How can I do this?
<Pici> !time | gundam_rx78nt1 read this
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1 read this: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Dragonath> does anyone else have problems with kopete and MSN?
<Dragonath> argh nvm it connected now
<gundam_rx78nt1> Pici, thanks for the assist.
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to make it so if someone drops a file into a folder (drop box), the ownership of the file changes to who owns the folder?
<blindfish> JuJuBee: i don't think this is possible "out of the box", but would be easy with a little perl-script / Cron-job
<JuJuBee> I was thinking of a cron that runs every 30 min or 60 min to change perms, but was hoping to avoid it if possible.
<llutz> JuJuBee: why don't you use group-permissions?
<JuJuBee> llutz : I use the group do define who can drop in and set everybody to --- while I am owner.
<llutz> JuJuBee: and why do you want to change ownership?
<JuJuBee> When a student drops a file in, he/she is the owner and the group and world are ---
<JuJuBee> When I mount the drop box remotely, I want to be able to copy the files to my HD so I can grade them.
<shadowbox> can someone help me with my sound? its driving me nuts
<llutz> JuJuBee: set sgid to directory and files will have group-ownership of directory
<llutz> JuJuBee: then you can (if your are member of that group) work with them
<shadowbox> I loadest the newest drivers and did everything the ubuntu help pages said and I get notrhing
<shadowbox> sorry, I got a new bluetooth keyboard and I'm still getting used to the layout
<shadowbox> hello?
<dc2447> Upgraded to 8.04 but kdm doesn't give me an option to ,.ogin to kde4?
<^u^> kde4 isn't in 8.04
<dc2447> The beta of Kubuntu 8.04 is available for testers.  The supported version comes with the rock solid KDE 3 while a remix features the cutting edge KDE 4
<dc2447> so wtf
<^u^> did you get the remix version?
<JuJuBee> llutz : go the sgid working, but when a student drops in a file, perms are rwx------
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<makdaknife> hi
<JuJuBee> Does sgid and suid set the gid and uid of the file to that of the user dropping it in?
<JuJuBee> or to that of the Drop_Box?
<dc2447> ^u^: what remix version - I did an upgrade over the internet
<^u^> dc2447: from what you typed there is a remix version - unsupported 'cause kde4 is still beta
<dc2447> ^u^: meh - that bisn't clear - so kde4 is in the repos though - right?
<^u^> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<^u^> dc2447:
<dc2447> well it's in the repos
<llutz> JuJuBee: when a user drops a file into a directory with sgid, the file should get group-ownership of the directory
<JuJuBee> OK, that did seem to happen, however the group perms are ---
<JuJuBee> So, it does me not good unless the group gets at least read.
<llutz> JuJuBee: set umask or file-creation mask
<JuJuBee> how do I do that?
<JuJuBee> can I do it just for that directory?
<JuJuBee> llutz : thanks for the tip, I found it and it works.
<Troofy> how open large compressed file? i made a backup by g4l ghost 4 linux. it uses partimage. i think it was bzip2 2.4gb. Ark gives error while opening those files. any ways to copy a file from the archive?
<adz21c> Troofy: checkout 'man bunzip2'
<Troofy> adz21c no use
<yass> salut
<Troofy> how open large compressed file? i made a backup by g4l ghost 4 linux. it uses partimage. i think it was bzip2 2.4gb. Ark gives error while opening those files. any ways to copy a file from the archive?
<neorej_> how do i extract an audio file from a movie file? it has to be good quality!
<adz21c> neorej_: u want the audio stream of a movie file?
<neorej_> y
<neorej_> i have a movie file... (a capture of a rehearsal) and i want the sound from it in an mp3 file :)
<adz21c> well, i dunno the full stuff but this is something i used to pull the ac3 audio from a dvd vob, u will just need to tailor it to your fileformats and rencode the output
<adz21c> tcextract -i $main_vob -x ac3 -a $audio_channel | tcextract -x ac3 -t raw > $audio_file
<neorej_> ic :)
<neorej_> thanks
<mogsor> How do I enable the ability to login interactively as root?
<stdin> why would you want that?
<mogsor> testing on a dev server temporarily
<stdin> you have to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<stdin> specifically the AllowRootLogin option, and you have to make sure root has a password set
<mogsor> Ah ok cool. Thanks
<stdin> but it's not recommended to login graphically as root, so be extra careful
<LjL> Czessi: ping
<Czessi> LjL: pong
<LjL> Czessi, your client was misbehaving and excess flooding a lot, what client are you on?
<nyko> genii: hey how are you today ^^
<Czessi> LjL: konversation but i don't know what's the matter.
<LjL> Czessi: i think i do
<LjL> Czessi: you're in many channels. Konversation, by default, gathers /who(is) information about all the people in your channels. it tries to be smart and not do it for large channels, but it goes nuts when you're in several small channels
<genii> nyko: Wet from rain and still fighting flu but otherwise all right :)
<LjL> Czessi: i suggest Settings / Configure Konversation / Chat Window / Enable Automatic User Information Look Up <-- disable this completely, or at least make the update interval much much longer
<Czessi> LjL: thanks, done
<nyko> genii: that bad umm yet me i fighting to find why my logout bug my linux and after that all work well i buy a usb/ps/2
<nyko> genii: and my mouse work well
<genii> nyko: So no more mouse problems today? ;)
<nyko> genii: no :P
<LjL> Czessi: you'll probably find your client also has much less lag after disabling that (look at the bottom right corner - when you have that enabled, it'll probably indicate several dozens seconds)
<nyko> genii: hey i wondering if you know a way to have lcd logitech g15 keyboard work in linux somewhere
<genii> nyko: Not offhand.
<nyko> genii: i see
<Czessi> LjL: yes, so is it
<genii> nyko: I could search google etc but this is likely what you would be needing to do anyways
<LjL> Czessi: make sure when you logout from kde you close konversation first, as it sometimes forgets to save its settings if you just close the session
<Czessi> LjL: i do this every time because i don't will that koversation starts, when i login into kde
<genii> nyko: If you feel brave you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15       but since on kubuntu and not ubuntu replace where they put "gksudo gedit" with "kdesu kate"
<LjL> Czessi: well you can make it stop doing that. System Settings / Advanced / Session Settings / On Login / (select) Restore manually saved session.   this will affect every other application, too, although if you only want *konversation* to not be restored, you can put it in the "excluded from session" list
<Czessi> LjL: thanks for this information. i put konersation in the excluded list
<makeSHIFT_pliski> i need quick help to fix my wireless
<makeSHIFT_pliski> it used to work, and now it doesn't. but lshw -C network shows the adapters correctly
<makeSHIFT_pliski> and i can't figure out why i can't connect to my router. (via knetwork its all well configured)
<trappist> can you be more specific than doesn't work?
<trappist> does it have an ip address?
<makeSHIFT_pliski> no, i can't detect the signal at all
<trappist> have you tried kwifimanager?
<makeSHIFT_pliski> but i don't know if its something badly configured or if its knetworkmanager
<makeSHIFT_pliski> iwconfig shows my wireless card correctly
<trappist> can you see your AP?
<makeSHIFT_pliski> AP ?
<trappist> access point
<makeSHIFT_pliski> no i can't
<makeSHIFT_pliski> access point: invalid
<makeSHIFT_pliski> i have ndiswrapper installed and working. the card is installed. its something else kinda. i'll try kwifimanager.
<trappist> do you know the mac address of your ap?
<trappist> or, try iwlist <interface> scan
<makeSHIFT_pliski> i am wired conencted, downloaded kwifi, but can't connect to any websites via firefox
<LjL> Czessi, you may want to check if my theory on what's happening is true, and confirm http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160370
<trappist> makeSHIFT_pliski: can you ping google?
<trappist> makeSHIFT_pliski: do you use a proxy?
<makeSHIFT_pliski> no i dont use a proxy
<venik> My Kubuntu 7.10 ignores my external USB hard drive.  WHat can I do?
<makeSHIFT_pliski> i can ping it
<trappist> what error does firefox give you
<makeSHIFT_pliski> nothing, it just doesn't load like "looking up google.com..."
<trappist> makeSHIFT_pliski: do you happen to be running firefox in a chroot?
<amerigo> where I can find list of mibile supported in kubuntu?
<amerigo> mobile.... sorry
<makeSHIFT_pliski> firefox works now ! cool. fianlly. but i am wired
<BluesKaj> !HandBrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<makeSHIFT_pliski> installing kwifimanager now.
<amerigo> !PDA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> !pda
<peterG5> I just changed the my display preferences by enabling a second monitor in the Monitor & Display menu. I set screen 1 to be left of screen 2. I restarted xserver and it will no longer load anything graphical. What should I look at to fix this? I am not that knowledgeable with xserver.
<venik> any idea why my USB drive is ignored by Kubuntu 7.10?
<amerigo> ls
<amerigo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amerigo> list
<amerigo> #list
<amerigo> bo??
<amerigo> I had to use my phone to connect in inteernet my computer with Kubuntu.... Nobody has a tip?
<venik> !<USB hard drive>
<venik> ! USB
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Goldensun> salut
<Goldensun> petit probléme
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Goldensun> sorry
<peterG5> I just changed the my display preferences by enabling a second monitor in the Monitor & Display menu. I set screen 1 to be left of screen 2. I restarted xserver and it will no longer load anything graphical. What should I look at to fix this? I am not that knowledgeable with xserver.
<stdin> it should have saved a backup in /etc/X11/, you can try restoring that
<LjL> Czessi, the bug for konversation had already been filed on lp at https://bugs.launchpad.net/konversation/+bug/67200 and is marked as "fix released"... i think the only way they could fix it without involving upstream would be to change the defaults (i.e. disable the lookup feature by default). yet you had it enabled, so is yours a fresh installation of gutsy, or did you move over your home and ~/.kde from another version?
<Czessi> LjL: its an old .kde folder from another version. i'll take a look if i flood again and when not, i confirm this bug at bugs.kde.org
<LjL> Czessi: ah then maybe they've really "fixed" it (i.e. changed the defaults) in ubuntu
<LjL> would help if who fixed it made a mention of it in the bug report :)
<DexterF> hi
<Eli_> I have kubuntu installed on my USB HDD, and Winxp installed on my internal hd of my laptop, the kubuntu installed and worked from the usb, but now it doesnt, it writes "error loading operating system", how can i fix that? (grub related?!)
<DexterF> after upgrade to 7.10 timidity doesn't work anymore and kaffeine won't use "alsa" by default. is this a known issue?
<WarrenDum> hi
<WarrenDum> i have the gutsy cd and ubuntu gutsy (gnome)
<WarrenDum> how can i use the kubuntu cd to install kubuntu-desktop?
<stdin> WarrenDum: you can only do that from the alternate cd
<WarrenDum> ok, so it isn't possible? damn' :(
<stdin> no with the normal desktop cd, no
<WarrenDum> can you explain why?
<Czessi> LjL: on my fresh hardy installation the /who option is enabled
<stdin> WarrenDum: because the desktop version doesn't have all the .debs on it in a way apt can read
<WarrenDum> ok
<peterG5> thankyou stdin...worked a charm
<WarrenDum> maybe off-topic, but how do the installer install it then?
<LjL> Czessi: uh, try joining all the channels you're in while keeping it enabled
<LjL> Czessi: if it still lags you / floods you off, we reopen the bug
<stdin> WarrenDum: it uses a funky compressed filesystem and copies it over to the real system
<WarrenDum> it copies the live image?
<Czessi> LjL: i'll test it tomorrow
<stdin> not exactly, but the point is that apt can't read it from the CD
<ekin> hi anybody can help? amarok dont play mp3
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WarrenDum> ekin : install kubuntu-restricted-extras if you have a good bandwith
<ekin> i already installed it WarrenDum
<WarrenDum> so it should work
<LjL> have you restarted amarok after installing it?
<ekin> nope when i launch it say mp3 not supported and tires to dl files than it says ok restart it
<ekin> yep
<WarrenDum> completely?
<WarrenDum> i mean exit the taskbar icon too
<ekin> yep completely rebooted the system
<WarrenDum> ok
<ekin> i can play with juk
<WarrenDum> is libxine1-plugins installed?
<ekin> let me check
<WarrenDum> otherwise, is amarok up-to-date?
<ekin> it is 1.4.7 comes with kubuntu 7.10
<WarrenDum> hm
<WarrenDum> is the package installed btw?
<ekin> cant find it in adept manager
<WarrenDum> ow
<ekin> there is only 3 files begin with libxine1
<WarrenDum> do you have all repositories installed? (did you have access to internet druing install?)
<venik> how do I make ALSA play ogg files?
<ekin> yep i have access to the internet
<venik> it makes a weird sound instead of the sound that it is supposed to play
<ekin> also amarok can connect to servers
<venik> wav files are fine
<WarrenDum> but if libxine1-plugins isn't installed it can't work
<WarrenDum> which repositories do you have enabled?
<ekin> i reinstall the amarok but nothing changed it asks everytime i launch
<ekin> hmmm wait a serc
<ekin> sec
<WarrenDum> np
<ekin> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<WarrenDum> no
<WarrenDum> ther's multiverse, restricted
<WarrenDum> which are enabled?
<anabelle> how can i make pidgin open links in firefox?
<WarrenDum> main, universe, multiverse, restricted
<ekin> yes restricted one is checked
<WarrenDum> activate them (the 4)
<ekin> i mean multiverse
<WarrenDum> activate them all
<ekin> ok
<WarrenDum> reload your list
<WarrenDum> and reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ekin> ok Warrendum i will do it thanx for your help
<WarrenDum> and then if it still doesn't work, look for libxine1-plugins and install it if it is available
<WarrenDum> ekin: no problem :)
<ekin> ok thanks a lot
<ekin> :9
<WarrenDum> give some feedback too ;)
<ekin> i will ;)
<WarrenDum> good luck :P
<ekin> WarrenDumX :) it worked thanks a lot again :)
<ekin> huh :)
<LjL> Czessi: marked as fixed (murphy's law :), http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160370 - i had indeed read the SVN commits of yesterday, but it wasn't immediately clear how the sendqueue would affect this
<WarrenDumX> ekin: no problem, glad tou have helped, good luck for the future ^^
<ekin> :)
<WarrenDumX> now i leave, will test hardy, bye everybody!
<WarrenDumX> bye ekin!
<ekin> bye
<ekin> bye all
<nyko> genii: ok thanks
<reese> hi! what is alsa-quirk?
<reese> anyway, i have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and insert a line such as:
<reese> options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<reese> but I don't know what exactly to write in that string.. it is still snd-hda-intel?
<amerigo> ! PDA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amerigo> ! pda
<Azzco> Anyone know if wengophone (2) has support for OSS?
<genii> amerigo: For the bot PDA and pda are the same thing, it puts everything to lowercase anyhow
<Azzco> And the bot has been a bit ill lately, right?
<genii> Azzco: As far as I know the !info feature is busted
<Troofy> iam tring to install inspircd that requires g++ and having this error. (i dont have the ubuntu install cd atm) http://pastebin.com/m37936ed6 any help?
<pteague> open up /etc/apt/sources.list as root & temporarily comment out the line for the cd, run `apt-get update` or `aptitude update` & try it again
<genii> Troofy: Since you're in both #kubuntu and #ubuntu you should ask in the channel which fits the window manager you are in at the moment.
<venik> How do I get fancy screen savers?  In my Configure Desktop there is only Blank and Random
<genii> (and not both channels at once)
<Troofy> genii ok . i got the answer
<venik> !<screen savers>
<venik> !<screen>
<Troofy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Troofy> u
<ibou> hi. How to open a *.cue file? Is it possible to mount it as an *.iso ?
<Troofy> genii ^
<venik> !screen saver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen saver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<venik> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<venik> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nyko> genii:  you there ?
<ibou> hi. How to open a *.cue file? Is it possible to mount it as an *.iso ?
<genii> nyko: Yes, I am around when work allows
<nyko> genii: ok how to install the 2 g15 tips :p
<nyko> genii: he not have any ./configure
<genii> Troofy: when you get that message it's usually because you have more than 1 program running which is using the update/upgrade subsystem. Make sure only the one you are trying to use is open.
<nyko> genii: i think make only should work ?
<Troofy> genii i know but how do i solve it
<Piero_Scaruffi> lol
<genii> nyko: Normally source code comes with a file README or something similar, recommend to look at this if it exists.
<genii> Troofy: To solve it close anything open which has Adept/Synaptic/apt running :)
<nyko> genii: ok
<Troofy> genii i dont have any thing opend like that
<Troofy>  i see 'apache2' as a proces in ksysgaurd. anything wrong?
<nyko> genii: libg15daemon_client not found. please install it ummm ?
<genii> nyko: Since I don't have a g15 and have not attempted installing one, I will be of little assistance
<genii> Troofy: Likely your update manager is running, if in kubuntu check bottom right corner for it
<nyko> genii: ok lol i will try alone then :)
<Troofy> genii ic. thx.  in linux can i make my pc a server for ircd + webserver + email server + some others. + desktop use too and keep it stable and up for months?
<genii> Troofy: If you plan to have some dedicated server, don't also use it for a regular desktop machine with kde or gnome on it. Instead install the ubuntu-server cd on another box and then use something like ssh into it to control it
<Troofy> genii sounds good. but what advantage is there of doing it and what disadvantage put  a faster dualcore to do all jobs?
<Troofy> i have a p4 1.8g 1g ram atm. if i have to buy a p3 1g as a server. why not upgrade my p4 to dualcore and use one pc for all???
<nyko> genii:
<nyko> genii:  i got the problem i hae download libg15daemond and ./configure make sudo make install and my problem its now repair ^^
<ZurnaNet41> Hi guys , could you please check this webpage out, and give me your feedback www.eismanicaclara.com
<genii> nyko: You did: ./configure    then: make   then: sudo make install                        and then it said something about needing repairs??
<nyko> genii: no when i have run g15 compiler i got error error said libg15daemond not install plz install it so i have download install and now is good all work properly
<genii> nyko: Ah, OK. So the keyboard works like it is supposed to?
<nyko> genii: yes :P
<genii> Good :)
<nyko> genii: i not finish to configure it but now all good i see the clock in my lcd sceen lol
<nyko> genii: systax error in the sudoer file ?
<nyko> genii: NVM I REPAIR MY PROBLEM
<nyko> oups sorry cap
<nyko> genii:  System -> Preferences -> Sessions where is that in kde ?
<genii> nyko: System Settings ...Advanced Tab ... Session Manager
<fat-head> hello, i am trying to run my games in a seperate x server. not just linux native games but wine games mostly, i am using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486. the problem is when i type xauth then list in terminal i get 1 line of output and then instead of the blinker going back to xauth> it stays |  and i cant type exit either ?? anyone knwo what the problem is ?
<Minnozz> Hi, I have a problem. My network connection (internet and LAN) becomes extremely laggy at random times, and I'm sure it's a problem with my PC. Anyone any idea why?
<dek> how do I make the Vim editor remember settings?, such as when I input ":syntax on" i want it to remember it for the next time I start it.
<Minnozz> The only solution I currently know is a reboot
<^u^> dek: there is a vimrc in /etc/vim that might help
<dek> ^u^: so I dont have to create my own file in /home ?¡
<coreymon77> Minnozz: wired lan or wireless?
<Minnozz> coreymon77: wired
<^u^> dek: you can if you want - I am not sure if that will override vimrc from /etc/vim - never tried
<^u^> worth a shot :)
<coreymon77> Minnozz: and it slows down bif time randomly
<coreymon77> big*
<Minnozz> coreymon77: correct, and it happens in a single moment
<Minnozz> coreymon77: for instance, the ping to my switch:  1  10.0.0.200 (10.0.0.200)  1329.580 ms  1329.592 ms  1329.587 ms
<AndreSTC> is there a way to run ie 7 in linux? From a pen drive maybe?
<nyko> genii: i got a problem whit logout turn off when i do someing whit that he just close all turn black and my arrow freeze :s
<coreymon77> sorry about that Minnozz
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: and why would you want that exactly?
<Minnozz> coreymon77: did you read my reply or shall I repeat it? :)
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: my home broker only run in ie 7... i would like to be able to acces it on my notebook(kubuntu)
<coreymon77> Minnozz: if you dont mind repeating
<Minnozz> [quote] coreymon77: correct, and it happens in a single moment
<Azzco> Does anyone know a voip program that supports OSS?
<Minnozz> coreymon77: for instance, the ping to my switch:  1  10.0.0.200 (10.0.0.200)  1329.580 ms  1329.592 ms  1329.587 ms[/quote]
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: and you sure the user agent switcher addon for firefox wouldnt do the trick?
<coreymon77> Minnozz: okay
<coreymon77> Minnozz: you sure its your computer and not the connection itself?
<genii> nyko: Does it still shut off by itself after a minute or 2 ?
<nyko> genii: no stay black
<Minnozz> coreymon77: I have an SSH connection open to my homeserver, and that box has no problems at all
<nyko> genii: i not go to 2 min tough lollll
<genii> nyko: Perhaps to try the kernel option of:      acpi=force
<Minnozz> coreymon77: (but the connection from my pc to the server does)
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: didnt try that yet... ill give it a try. i thought i would need to have ie 7 in order to the plugin to work
<Troofy> genii can a hardare failure occure if any one attacks pc by internet. e.g ddos?
<nyko> genii: what it does?
<genii> nyko: Forces the computer to use power features
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: what plugin
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: agent switcher
<nyko> genii:  ok
<coreymon77> Minnozz: im really not sure
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: what plugin do you need to work?
<genii> Troofy: Since ddos attacks or similar pute heavier strain on things like disk accesss, it's conceivable.
<Troofy> k
<coreymon77> *sigh* still no kde4 konversation
<genii> Minnozz: If you're using some torrent client perhaps check to see if you're still seeding a bunch of torrents. This causes a slowdown which seems to just creep slowly up and up. If you are having slow ping to your router, it may be a route issue.
<genii> Other things which cause creeping slowdown is memory leaks (notoriously in firefox).
<nyko> genii: and last one do you know how to repair nsplugingviewer error ?
<Minnozz> genii: I am not using a torrent client, and traceroute shows a single hop
<Minnozz> (to my server)
<Minnozz> genii: I don't have a FF session open at the moment
<genii> nyko: No, you asked yesterday about the nspluginviewer, I could offer no help with it then either  :)
<BobSapp> hey there
<genii> Minnozz: When the slowdown happens, what does top show as the most resource-hogging thing which is running?
<BobSapp> I just got SIGSEGV in kcrash when i try to login to my only account
<BobSapp> does kdecore.so.4 mean kde4 has been installed?
<nyko> genii:
<nyko> ok thanks :P
<Minnozz> genii: Amarok has the highest processor load, but i'll paste the full output
<BobSapp> the crash occurs in KSaveFile::KSaveFile() if that helps
<Minnozz> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7d9c6722
<Minnozz> genii: (My pc is currently in 'slow' state)
<BobSapp> ok im just gonna reinstall anyway
<BobSapp> no point asking for help on 8.04
<mhollisjr> other than Autostart, is there any place that KDE launches applications from?
<Minnozz> genii: Any other things I can check, maybe?
<JoshOvki> BobSapp: for all 8.04 questions try   #ubuntu+1
<BobSapp> kthanks
<genii> Minnozz: You said you don't have ff running but firefox-bin is the second-most resource hog.
<genii> (on that paste)
<Minnozz> genii: Yeah, I just fired it up to be able to paste :P
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Minnozz: Is Amarok streaming in what it's playing from somewhere? That may explain some congestion as well
<Minnozz> genii: No, just playing from the harddisk, it only submits tracks to Last.fm every x minutes
<pteague> anybody have any opinions on strigidaemon vs trackerd vs beagle?
<Minnozz> genii: But when this happened before, I tried shutting down Amarok and it didn't make any difference
<genii> Minnozz: OK
<coreymon77> pteague: never heard of any of them
<coreymon77> pteague: except that a beagle is a dog
<coreymon77> :P
<BobSapp> 1/topic
<pteague> coreymon77> well, you should know what's running on your computer...  kubuntu uses strigidaemon by default & i think ubuntu uses trackerd by default... they're basically desktop searching engines that parse through all your files
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: Shut down amorak then press   Ctrl + Esc and make sure it is acctualy terminated
<coreymon77> oh ya, those
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Okay, bye music :(
<pteague> anybody know how to keep strigi killed? i killed the process yesterday, but had to restart x & it's started up again
<mot>  13:56:50 up 13 days, 22:01,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.26, 0.25
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: it will only be for a little while, or you can run  xmms (pretty good)
<mot> Linux user-b1e7de.user.msu.edu 2.6.18-6-686 #1 SMP Sun Feb 10 22:11:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<JoshOvki> sorry if my typing goes a bit messed up, ive only just woke up
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Done (it was really shut down)
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: and it was acctualy exiting?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Yes, it disappeared from the list
<JoshOvki> hmmm ok
<Minnozz> Hey, I just noticed something
<JoshOvki> ?
<Minnozz> My server screen is right next to me, and I attached my screen session there
<Minnozz> what I type shows up directly there (lagless), but with lag on my own (pc) screen
<SpeS> hi, anyone knows how to configure a audio card Maudio Delta66 in Kubuntu=?
<SpeS> ??
<Pici> Czessi: excess flooding again
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: that tooks promizing, can you quit that
<JoshOvki> if you pc is constantly upload it will cause problems
<bentob0x> how secure is Konqueror in terms of mixing filesystems?
<bentob0x> like ftp/ntfs/http/etc
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: I'm now physically behind my server, the screen session is detached on my pc
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: 1 screen, 2 pcs?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Yes, irssi runs in a screen on my server and I ssh to it and attach from my PC
<coreymon77> that would do it
<coreymon77> ntfs=bad
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: i know the feeling, how is everything generaly running now?
<coreymon77> its annoying on everything other than doze
<rabindra> hey can anyone help me with installing linux drivers
<coreymon77> rabindra: for...?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Ping / internet with FF is still equally slow :(
<JoshOvki> coreymon77: i swapped all my windblows stuff to fat32
<SpeS> hi, where is alsaconf in Kubuntu?
<SpeS> I can't find it!!
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<coreymon77> so you are running irssi through ssh on another computer? wouldnt that maybe cause the slowdown?
<coreymon77> rabindra: what drivers?
<genii> Minnozz: When you ping your default gateway is it slow also? Or just for machines on the internet (past the gateway)
 * JoshOvki hands Minnozz back to genii while i go get food
<nicolasd71> ?
<DexterF> can someoen confirm: kaffeine in gutsy deosn't properly adjust to aspect ratio in DVB?
<Minnozz> coreymon77: I have used this for ~2 years, and the slowdowns occur only once every 2 weeks or so...
<rabindra> i have just installed gutsy gibbon and need to install drivers for nvidia chipset
<coreymon77> Minnozz: it was just a suggestion
<Minnozz> genii: Everything I ping is slow, from my switch (first step) to $randomServer (google.com or so)
<coreymon77> !nvidia | rabindra
<ubotu> rabindra: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rabindra> i have the cd, my  motherboard is ASUS M2NPV-VM and NVIDIA GeForce
<Minnozz> coreymon77: Yeah, thanks :) I'm only explaining why I think that can't be the problem
<Minnozz> iftop shows almost no traffic, too...
<Minnozz> maybe 2KB/s average
<rabindra> i already have some proprietry driver running, i enabled it as soon as i installed kubuntu and that took care of the resolution but the refresh rate is still bad
<Minnozz> I don't know how network connections work low-level; But maybe there is some kind of buffer that's overloaded?
<coreymon77> rabindra: the driver from the cd that came with your computer will be of no use to you, those are for windows only
<c0rle0n3> please I really need help of you guys, I had to install php5.2.5 instead of the package of kubuntu
<c0rle0n3> now I need to config php with gd and jpeg support
<coreymon77> Minnozz: sorry, im much better with wireless
<c0rle0n3> but this is my problem
<c0rle0n3> for something I don't know, gd is not working
<c0rle0n3> maybe I'm using wrong patch
<c0rle0n3> ./configure --enable-force-cgi-redirect --with-pgsql --with-mysql --with-pdo-mysql --with-pdo-pgsql --without-pdo-sqlite --with-zlib --with-sqlite --with-zlib --with-gd --with-ttf --with-gettext --with-freetype-dir=/usr/include/freetype2 --with-png-dir=/usr/include/libpng12 --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/include --enable-mbstring
<rabindra> i know but what to do? the cd can run in windows only but it has a folder containing linux drivers also
<Minnozz> coreymon77: Okay, thanks anyway :)
<kkathman> c0rle0n3: why not just install xampp - installs in 2 minutes and is a full php/mysql/phpmyadmin and the whole thing?
<c0rle0n3> it's install php5.2.5?
<kkathman> php 5 yes
<c0rle0n3> I must 5.2.5
<kkathman> why?
<kkathman> you shouldnt be programming to a specific minor release anyway
<c0rle0n3> 5.2.1 has a bug, I don't know if it is in apache or kubuntu, but it crash in a script I have
<ubuntu> ;]
<genii> Minnozz: Perhaps stop the interface (sudo iconfig <ethname> down)    then remove/reinsert the driver it uses (sudo modprobe -r <modulename>;sudo modprobe <modulename> ) then restart the interface and see if ping times change
<Minnozz> genii: Okay, any idea what the name of the module could be?
<Jckl> anyone know how i can connect to my phone running windows mobile so i can transfer files?
<c0rle0n3> the /usr/include is the correct patch?
<rabindra> coreymon77: i checked the help page at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto and what it says I have already done
<genii> Minnozz: If you pastebin result of lsmod I could pick it out for you
<venik> !pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<kkathman> Jckl:   have you just tried connecting it to a usb or something - it should look like an attached drive
<Minnozz> genii: Okay, wait a sec :)
<Jckl> yea i connected it to my usb cable
<c0rle0n3> I think RH is the solution :(
<rabindra> the refresh rate is still 50 hz worse than what was before enabling the restricted drivers; it was 60 before
<Minnozz> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7813e5ac
<kkathman> my phone connected, Jckl ,  and I could access just like an external drive - via dolphin or konq
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: just out of curiosity what switch are you using?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: A US Robotics wireless access point (of which the wireless feature is inactive), and my router is a SpeedTouch/Alcatel thing
<Minnozz> * router/modem
<JoshOvki> ah... US Robotics. My ex girlfriend had one of them, and every so often everything would just slow right down untill i restarted it. i then did a firmware update and it got worse
<Jckl> kkathman: using dmesg i see  PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0   but i cant see it as a drive and it does not show up under fdisk -l
<JoshOvki> (thats not the reason she is my ex girlfriend tho)
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: But the thing is, when I restart my PC, everyting is just fine again (ie no switch reboot needed)
<JoshOvki> hmmm :S maby there is a build up of failed packages that clear
<JoshOvki> are both your server and the pc slow?
<Minnozz> No, only the PC
<kkathman> Jckl:  hmmm  I have a Motorola Q9h running windows mobile 6 and seems to be ok
<JoshOvki> ok scrap my idea then
<genii> Minnozz: Apologies for lag, work required me. Reading the paste now
<mot> has anybody gotten any of the phones running windows mobile to run linux yet? :)
<rabindra> i just installed rpm, where do i use it from
<Minnozz> genii: No problem, I'm glad you're helping me :)
<Jckl> hmm i have mobile 5.. i have the upgrade for 6 but have not done it yet.. maybe that is the problem.. i am gonna try to mount it manually
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: what OS is ur server running? and is the ping slow between you and the router or you and the rest of the world (sorry if its been asked already)
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: My server runs Debian, my PC runs Kubuntu. Everything from/to my PC is slow, but for instance a ping from my server to google.com is just fine
<genii> Minnozz: sky2 is the driver
<Minnozz> genii: Okay, I'm gonna try reloading it
<JoshOvki> wats the ping like from ur pc to ur switch/router?
<genii> JoshOvki: He has same lag issue if just from pc to router or if from pc to some arbitrary IP
<JoshOvki> ah ok
<Minnozz> genii: Hmm, this is weird
<mhollisjr> Okay this is really getting annoying, Nothing is in autostart, the session is not being restored, where is Compiz loading from?
<Minnozz> genii: Now there is no connection at all
 * JoshOvki points at genii and says   He did it
<Minnozz> genii: eth1 is up, but ping $ip gives 'Destination Host Unreachable'
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: what does   ifconfig   throw back?
<genii> Minnozz: You did:    sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo modprobe -r sky2;sudo modprobe sky2; sudo ifconfig eth1 up                   ? or equivelent
<mhollisjr> I'll settle for any guesses -sigh-
<Minnozz> genii: Yes, exactly that (but eth1 was already up after the last modprobe)
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: eth1 and lo
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Can't paste it for you without a connection
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: anthing like           inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0    in there?  (replacing the numbers for your own)
<genii> Minnozz: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Yes (10.0.0.152, 10.0.0.255 and 255.255.255.0 for me)
<JoshOvki> hmmm, try what genii suggested
<rabindra> please guide me on installing synaptic package manager from adept manager
<Minnozz> genii: Done that, still not working
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: im guessing the IP range is correct btw
<genii> Minnozz: sudo dhclient -r eth1;sudo dhclient eth1
<DarkriftX> rabindra, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<DarkriftX> thats the easiest way
<aaro__> Hello
<Piero_Scaruffi> hi
<Piero_Scaruffi> aaro__
<Minnozz> genii: Done that, it says something about 'No DHCPDISCOVERS on eth1 ...' but I'm using a static ip (so that's not important, right?)
<genii> Minnozz: Ah static, OK.
<Minnozz> genii: My interface has no IP now, ifdown && ifup?
<aaro__> What is SU ?
<genii> Minnozz: Yes, then try to ping 10.0.0.1 (I assume is the router)
<rabindra> darkriftX:thanks
<genii> aaro__: Substitute User
<aaro__> thank you
<genii> aaro__: np
<genii> aaro__: man su  for extended info on syntax
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: or ping 10.0.0.255 as its the default gateway
<Minnozz> genii, JoshOvki: 10.0.0.138 is the IP of my router (and 10.0.0.200 of my switch)
<genii> JoshOvki: I think that would be his broadcast IP :)
<JoshOvki> ah yeh *hits head*
<JoshOvki> ping10.0.0.138 then ;)
<genii> Minnozz: Work requires me
<Minnozz> genii: Had a little trouble bringing it up again (ifconfig / ifup conflict) but still doesn't work :(
<Minnozz> genii: Ah, okay. Thanks a lot for your help :)
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: still got an IP in ifconfig?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: Yes (I edited /etc/network/interfaces once), but I can't find my gateway IP there. Is it supposed to be there?
<srinaraj> any one from India
<srinaraj> ?
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: it might not be needed, was thinking windows
<Minnozz> Hmm, I could just reboot my PC and it is fixed. But I think that's a bad solution
<Minnozz> It's just not supposed to happen
<mhollisjr> When I login to an x session, what launches plasma on hardy? I asked #ubuntu+1, they sent me to you :D
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: try add.ing    gateway *.*.*.*   where the * are the correct numbers
<mhollisjr> or wait let me rephrase the question
<mhollisjr> what are all the startup locations and config files from the point of leaving the login screen to a fully up and running desktop?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: How is that done again; ifconfig eth1 gateway 10.0.0.138 ?
<rabindra> darkriftX: this is the error i am getting
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: all to the same effect :)
<rabindra> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rabindra> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rabindra> is only available from another source
<rabindra> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: yeh sorry, didnt read correctly
<mhollisjr> Autorun, and /etc/X11/Xsession.d are the only ones I've found what else am I missing?
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: are you sure it's possible to add a gateway with ifconfig ?
<Minnozz> there's nothing about it in the manpage
<JoshOvki> i wasnt 100% sure so i googled:     http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<JoshOvki> oh sorry miss read again
<JoshOvki> im not sure about that, you could always add it and ifconfig down && ifconfig up  should re-read it
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: done that (and the gateway declaration was already in the config file)
<JoshOvki> ah ok
<JoshOvki> Minnozz: still no connection im guessing then
<Minnozz> JoshOvki: nope :(
 * JoshOvki is stummped
<rabindra> srinaraj: ya, currently
<genii> Minnozz: If you are using the x.x.x.138 as gateway to internet you should specify in the /etc/network/interfaces entry for eth1 that ip for gateway. Also seems odd your switch has any ip of it's own at all.
<Minnozz> genii: The gateway entry in /etc/network/interfaces was already there (made the file a long time ago)
<Minnozz> genii: And my switch is not really a switch, it is a wireless access point that I use as a switch
<Minnozz> (it's a wireless access point with built-in switch)
<Minnozz> genii: I don't think the config is the problem, because it works just fine 99% of the time
<Minnozz> * that config
<coreymon77> !oh, wait  asec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, wait  asec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> Minnozz: you do use wireless?
<Minnozz> coreymon77: Nope, all wired
<coreymon77> oh, sorry then, i dont know much about wired problems
<coreymon77> i got all my knowledge through my countless problems, and they were all with wireless
 * genii gives coreymon77 a large coffee for the effort
<coreymon77> i always try
<Minnozz> Hmm, speaking about coffee... brb
<rabindra> someone help me i just installed vlc where to run it from?
<genii> Minnozz: I had a motherboard with same chipset/driver (Marvell Yukon) and had endless probs with the nic since it's chipset is also invoved in the sata controller and audio
<coreymon77> rabindra: if you installed a client, it should be somewhere in the kmenu
<JoshOvki> genii: where is mine?:P i havnt had a re-fill in over 40 mins :P
<rabindra> coreymon77: it's not there it shows in add or remove programs in the multimedia category but not in the k-menu
 * genii slides JoshOvki down a large Ubuntu mug of coffee
<dvoid> when i view properties for a .vob file in koqnueror it says "plain text file" why does it think its a text file, and how do i fix it?
<coreymon77> did you install a vlient, or any sort of frontend, or just the server
<rabindra> coreymon77: i installed it from the command line
<coreymon77> client*
<coreymon77> which package
<coreymon77> ?
<dhq__> when building my bootis splash screen i get this error
<dhq__> ttf.c:802: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness
<genii> dhq__: Thats a warning, not an error
<dhq__> genii: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/110
<JoshOvki> dhq__: try installing g++   always seems to work better for compliling for me
<genii> dhq__: I think you may need to go up one directory level before running the make
<dhq__> genii: it doesnt work
<SpeS> hi, errrrrr... where is alsaconf in Kubuntu? :(
 * Minnozz back
<JoshOvki> wb Minnozz
<genii> dhq__: It seems to be groaning about trying to use ft2build within the code before it has been included.
<Minnozz> ty :)
<Minnozz> genii: So you think it's a problem with the NIC?
<dhq__> genii: so what do i have to do to  make it ok
<Minnozz> My motherboard happens to have two ethernet ports, maybe I should try the other one?
<JoshOvki> that usualy works off the same chipset
<genii> dhq__: No idea, however it gives an example of a line which you could try adding to the start .c file it's trying to run or the freetype header file it's trying to pull in
<genii> Minnozz: I had to put i2c,sata_mv, and sky2 driver names into my /etc/modules in that load order and because my sound was intelhda to recompile alsa with support for it
<Minnozz> genii: Hmm... you think a newer kernel will fix it?
<Minnozz> I'm using the repository version now (2.6.22-14)
<genii> Minnozz: I just heard earlier today that the newest Hardy kernel update has the intelhda fix built in. Which may help, but I myself would not move to 8.04 just to get my nic working
<Minnozz> genii: And what about upgrading only the kernel? (ie compiling it myself)
<genii> Minnozz: It's possible if you feel brave :)
<Minnozz> genii: I'll try that, but I haven't done that before. Are there any special options I need?
<genii> Minnozz: There is already a kernel make-list usually which you use as a template. One minute I'll try to find you some good tutorial
<Minnozz> genii: Okay, thanks. I'm rebooting my PC, so I'll have internet again
<genii> Minnozz: There is an older (for 6.10) but very comprehensive and still relevent tutorial here: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Minnozz> genii: Going to try that one :)
<genii> Minnozz: Compiling your own kernel is not a small task for a beginner and I would recommend against it normally except for cases where there is some feature which can only be enabled by doing it.
<Minnozz> genii: Yeah I know, but I'm not a complete beginner; I think I'll try it
<genii> Minnozz: Latest kernel tree is 2.6.24-4
<Minnozz> genii: I shouldn't use the rc's, right?
<oubelhamid> kubuntu.fr
<genii> Minnozz: Sorry for lag, work again. You mean rc->release candidate? It's up to you I guess
<Minnozz> genii: Yeah I meant those :) Involves some (extra?) patching I see; I'll stick with the last stable version
<oubelhamid> give me server for kubuntu french
<JoshOvki> !fr | oubelhamid
<ubotu> oubelhamid: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JoshOvki> your welcome 8-)
<oubelhamid> comment???
<roman> ahoj, je tu nekdo guru v mountovani disku?
<oubelhamid> !!!!
<oubelhamid> je  veux une conversation francaise
<JoshOvki> oubelhamid:  #kubuntu-fr
<sourcemaker> !Riddell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riddell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minnozz> oubelhamid: cette channel est Anglais
<Minnozz> ( French has never been my best subject )
<roman> hi, how i can mount ntfs disk and why my NTFS disk is shown as system SFS
<roman> ?
<genii> roman: If the drive is encrypted it will show as SFS
<roman>  and how i can mount it?
<roman> genii: how i can mount it?
<genii> roman: If the ntfs drive was encrypted with the program provided from microsoft it cannot be mounted from linux. If it was encrypted with Trucrypt it's possible to mount it.
<Minnozz> Do I need to download the kernel headers seperately or are they included with the source?
<nosrednaekim> headers are separate
<Minnozz> nosrednaekim: Do you know the 'official' download location?
<nosrednaekim> Minnozz: the repositories, and they should be on the CD for the default kernel
<Minnozz> thanks nosrednaekim, but I found that they are included with the source
<nosrednaekim> oh... you said source... sorry :)
<nosrednaekim> thought you meant the normal kernel
<Minnozz> ah okay :) np
<Ace2016> OMG From 29th April, we’ll be banning all goods that can be digitally downloaded or transferred electronically from being listed in any format on eBay.co.uk and eBay.ie. We’re doing this to prevent bad experiences and preserve the integrity of the Feedback system.
<Ace2016> man if it wasn't for ebay i never would have gotten something i really needed
<Ace2016> argh wrong channel
<Ace2016> sorry all
<Ace2016> i thought i was in offtopic
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhollisjr>  I'm attempting to bind my forward and back keys, and I have a working configuration, with one major problem, if I'm holding down my right mouse button at the same time, the event doesn't fire, so my question is how can I make it so that button works even if I'm holding down button 3, but not when I'm just hitting button 3, here's my relevant  .xbindkeysrc http://pastebin.com/d7ce7a1e8
<juako> hola
<damian> damian
<mhollisjr> anyone know or know where I'd have a better chance finding an answer?
<damian> hay alguien de argentina
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> mhollisjr: TBH..no
<nosrednaekim> mhollisjr: google maybe ;P
<mhollisjr> google answers what I already know, but unfortunatly makes no mention of holding down another button at the same time
<nosrednaekim> maybe xorg has a channel
<nosrednaekim> try #xorg
<mhollisjr> alright thanks for your help
 * dwidmann is back.
<_Redondos_> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<_Redondos_> I can't play the games at: www.laplatavive.com having flash player 9 installed. Do you know why?
<_Redondos_> maybe you can check it with your browser
<SlimeyPete> I am on a text-only system at the moment, sorry
<SlimeyPete> perhaps someone else here can help
<_Redondos_> SlimeyPete: ok no problem, thank you anyway
<Nyad> whats the problem?
<_Redondos_> Nyad: I can't play the games at: www.laplatavive.com having flash player 9 installed. Do you know why?
<_Redondos_> it's the same adobe flash player and macromedia flash player?
<dwidmann> _Redondos_: yes, but are you sure it doesn't require the shockwave player?
<Nyad> lemme see if it works for me.
<_Redondos_> dwidmann: well..
<_Redondos_> dwidmann: don't know..
<dwidmann> _Redondos_: does flash work for you on other sites?
<_Redondos_> dwidmann: would you try to exec some game for me in your browser?
<_Redondos_> yes
<_Redondos_> although..
<_Redondos_> www.laplatavive.com I think is designed in flash
<_Redondos_> I mean the portal
<dwidmann> If flash is working for your for everything else, either it requires Shockwave or there's some sort of problem with Flash, either case you probably can't fix it.
<_Redondos_> aja
<_Redondos_> it asks me for a .dcr file to open
<Nyad> _Redondos_: I can't even go to the site
<_Redondos_> of type "x-director"
<_Redondos_> ahh
<dwidmann> x-director = shockwave
<_Redondos_> ok
<_Redondos_> mm
<dwidmann> Not available for Linux ..... sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy
<_Redondos_> dwidmann: have you tried to enter?
<dwidmann> (blame Adobe!!)
<_Redondos_> ahhh
<_Redondos_> perfect...
<_Redondos_> fuck you adobe
<eddieftw> please watch your language in here _Redondos_
<_Redondos_> eddieftw: sorry
<eddieftw> that's okay
<dwidmann> eddieftw, _Redondos_: inappropriate, but I can't help but agree
<ThompsonT> Where do i go to change the appearance settings of the login screen?
<_Redondos_> well so there isn't way to make it work...
<Nyad> how do I stop konsole from making my beeper beep?
<stdin> dwidmann: please turn off away/back messages
<_Redondos_> thank you dwidmann, Nyad
<_Redondos_> bye!
<dwidmann> stdin: Already did
<stdin> dwidmann: ok :)
<Nyad> _Redondos_:  you do have flash-nonfree plugin installed right?
<_Redondos_> Nyad: yes
<dwidmann> Nyad: the site said that the mimetype is x-director (aka: Adobe Shockwave)
<_Redondos_> maybe some trick with wine?
<Nyad> run ie6 :)
<dwidmann> _Redondos_: you might be able to install a  browser in wine, and shockwave along with it, YMMV
<_Redondos_> yes.. I'll try
<Nyad> whats YMMV?
<_Redondos_> the problem is that the last time I tried to execute an iexplore in wine it gave me errors..
<_Redondos_> Nyad: you say ie6 could work?
<stdin> _Redondos_: you can install firefox in wine, that's easier than IE
<_Redondos_> ahh..
<Nyad> thats a better plan
<_Redondos_> mmm
<_Redondos_> stdin: but it comes with shockwave installed?
<_Redondos_> stdin: I think it doesn't...
<Nyad> no
<_Redondos_> well
<stdin> _Redondos_: no, but it will install in the firefox in wine
<Nyad> you have to install it yourself but its easy
<_Redondos_> well, I'll sop talking and go to download firefox and ie6
<stdin> _Redondos_: just go to a page with shockwave content and click the "install plugin" button
<_Redondos_> aha
<_Redondos_> perfect
<_Redondos_> I'll try
<_Redondos_> I'll come back and comment you how it was
<_Redondos_> thank you all
<paoligno> hi. i'm trying to install gtkwave (from srcs).
<paoligno> checking for glib-config... no
<paoligno> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.0... no
<paoligno> .... any suggestion?
<Nyad> how do I stop konsole from making my beeper beep?
<flea> Nyad: settings> bell > none ?
<Nyad> not there
<flea> whtas not
<dwidmann> Nyad: settings -> notifications probably
<Nyad> kmenu-->settings-->bell
<flea> settings menu in konsole
<flea> if your menu is hidden i *think* its f11
<flea> i can't read mine w/o glasses
<Nyad> ok its off
<flea> anyone here know how to force a module to .not. load at kernel boot (from install disc)
<flea> reading ubuntu forums, someone posted something like <module>.blacklist=true
<stdin> paoligno: why don't you want the one that's packaged?
<flea> but kernel disregards it
<paoligno> stdin: it's an old version
<paoligno> i need the up to date onw
<paoligno> one
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me  with fixing my graphic problem http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii118/kript1x/wowss1.png
<stdin> paoligno: "sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep gtkwave" to get the dependencies needed to build
<flea> lol @ wow
<Kr|ptiX> flea :(
 * Kr|ptiX is back ( Away 18 hours 38 mins 43 secs )
<paoligno> stdin: didn't work
<stdin> define "didn't work"
<paoligno> stdin: your suggestion didn't work
<paoligno> the error remains the same
<stdin> !away > Kr|ptiX
<stdin> paoligno: after running "sudo apt-get build-dep gtkwave"  and installing those packages?
<paoligno> stdin: yes
<paoligno> stdin: i have to install gtkwave from srcs
<paoligno> not from packages
<stdin> paoligno: the command I gave installs the things needed to build the source
<paoligno> stdin: but it didn't work
<paoligno> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.0... no
<stdin> try installing libglib2.0-dev
<paoligno> stdin: already installed
<stdin> paoligno: you need version 1.2 then, libglib1.2-dev
<paoligno> stdin: nothing
<stdin> has to have done someting, glib-config is in that package for a start
<paoligno> stdin: maybe i have to set some env var
<paoligno> stdin: wait: i have installed libgtk1.2
<paoligno> and now it occours another error
<stdin> are you sure you have a newer source, it's using an old glib?
<stdin> and an old gtk
<paoligno> stdin: ok, solved
<paoligno> thnks for your help, anyway
<RDC> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<RDC> new user here...i'm hoping to get some help.... KDE3.5 was running fine until yesterday... i then installed kde4 (and along with synaptic updates), somthing has now stopped working and i now get a startup error: "unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<RDC> i  have tried changing the menu.lst line from uuid=xxxx to /dev/hda1 with no luck...
<nosrednaekim> that must be the synaptic updates.. probably an initramfs screwup
<nosrednaekim> RDC: do you have any older kernels in GRUB?
<RDC> nope only 1... menu.lst is:
<RDC> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<RDC> root		(hd0,0)
<RDC> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=dbfe14e2-44c0-4d5b-84b7-e523d2ac1218 ro noapic
<RDC> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<RDC> quiet
<RDC> also recovery mode fails with same error
<RDC> i am running under "live" session of pclinuxos
<RDC> nosrednaekim: i am a relative newb... any suggestions as to how to diagnose/fix?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> RDC: what about recovery mode?no entry for that?
<RDC> yep - but same version, and fails with same error
<stdin> you can try mounting your root "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" then doing "sudo -i" to get a root shell and then "chroot /mnt", then do "dpkg --configure -a" and "update-initramfs -k 2.6.22-14-generic -u" to regenerate the initrd image
<RDC> k will try that command now
<stdin> if pclinuxos doesn't use sudo just use "su"
<paule11> http://www.gulli.com/
<stdin> paule11: ?
<paule11> 118
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 root]# sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 root]# sudo -i
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 ~]# chroot /mnt
<RDC> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 ~]#
<flea> u got eff'd up kernel
<nosrednaekim> RDC: is it installed on hda1?
<nosrednaekim> RDC: run an ls of /mnt
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 /]# cd mnt
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 mnt]# ls
<RDC> bin/    dev/   initrd/      lib32/       media/  proc/  srv/  usr/
<RDC> boot/   etc/   initrd.img@  lib64@       mnt/    root/  sys/  var/
<RDC> cdrom@  home/  lib/         lost+found/  opt/    sbin/  tmp/  vmlinuz@
<RDC> [root@dhcppc2 mnt]#
<stdin> can you please use pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RDC> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62160/
<RDC> sry - this is my first time on chat in ~10 yrs... no "pastebin" back then
<nosrednaekim> wow...... thats odd, something is seriously screwed up there. kernel shouldn't affect chrooting
<RDC> i'm in pclinuxos for this session - as for some reason my ubuntu live cd is also broken
<RDC> otherwise 7.10 was working fine for ~2 months
<nosrednaekim> RDC: well, first of all, i'd back up anything you have on that partition
<RDC> according to gentoo wiki, this chroot error is just indicating "livecd environment is not compatible with that of the installed system."
<nosrednaekim> oh, thats a good point... did you install 64 bit ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> forgot about that :)
<RDC> yep - amd64
<RDC> sry not to mention
<RDC> .... should i post any other info files?
<gkffjcs> is there a way that I can force eject the cd tray, I was running an app in wine off of cd, and now I cannot eject the cd, I get an error telling me that the device is busy.
<nosrednaekim> RDC: ok.. you need a amd64 liveCD then
<nosrednaekim> gkffjcs: sure.... try "sudo eject /dev/cdrom0"
<nitin> gkffjcs, try this command to see if it helps, sudo eject cdrom
<gkffjcs> sudo eject cdrom worked, thanks
<linux__> xhdfjh
<RDC> ok, will try downloading that and picking up your instructions from there, thx
<RDC> and nosrednaekim, thankyou very much for your help
<RDC> and thx to stdin as well
<jords> how do you upgrade to the 8.04 KDE4 version? I'm tried following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu but that was going to upgrade me to the LTS version....
<stdin> !kde4 | jords
<ubotu> jords: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<JoshOvki> that needs updating
<jords> yeah it seems so... no information on upgrading to hardy 8.04...
<stdin> jords: 8.04 isn't released yet, that's why there are no instructions
<jessica> i am wanting to make it apper as though i live in the US i live in england but a website is only avalable to people in the US is there any software that can do that
<pidus> i am using kubuntu 7.10 and during an update the adept manager hung and with nothing left to do i restarted but the grub now shows Error 15: File not found
<dwidmann> jessica: probably can be done, I wouldn't know how though, ip spoofing or something?
<pidus> when i try to use command line means to fix it
<jessica> ok ill try something
<jessica> ill post back if i do it
<pidus> the boot sessions runs till it stops while detecting the cdrom
<dwidmann> pidus: you'll need to fire up a live cd and reinstall grub
<dwidmann> pidus: I think, anyway
<pidus> and how do i resintall grub using the live cd?
<paco_> ciao a tutti
<dwidmann> pidus: , in a shell, "sudo grub-install /path/to/partition/with/grub"
<dwidmann> I think
<pidus> can't it be done in a way similar to http://www.blogmanno.com/?q=node/69
<dwidmann> pidus: you may also need to fix some things, in that same terminal "sudo mkdir /media/kubuntu && sudo mount /dev/path/to/kubuntu /media/kubuntu"
<spiroo> Is there someway you directly could convert a tarball (sourcefile) directly to a debian package?
<dwidmann> One sec, am looking.
<dwidmann> spiroo: not really, no.
<dwidmann> spiroo:  you could use something like checkinstall to make a half-baked debian package (good enough for personal use, IMO)
<spiroo> dwidmann: I am tired of installing sources, I want it to be simple. You always have to extract, build and a lot of things.
<dwidmann> spiroo: though that still requires all the dev stuff to be installed and and for you to build it ....
<pidus> i have the initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak file in /boot/
<spiroo> dwidmann: If its easier than extract and all the things, I could do it. I just want it to be easier.
<dwidmann> spiroo: c'est la vi
<Jucato> spiroo: of course. you're not just *installing* source code... you need to compile them first. that's why they take more steps than installing a precompiled package
<dwidmann> pidus: give it a try and see if it works
<spiroo> Jucato: Yes, I know ;) Just wondering if there is a way to autocompile and then just install. Theres kind oh handy with .deb-fifiles :P You just doubleclick and isntall :D
<Jucato> (if you only knew the amount of work that gets done to have a properly made "handy" .deb file...)
<dwidmann> spiroo: deb packages spoil us really good :)
 * dwidmann has a fair idea, and shudders to think about it
<pidus> dwidmann: it doesn't :( certainly not as simply as that page says. It stops with uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<jordan_> hey can anyone help me mount a hd plz
<dwidmann> pidus: , I've never seen that error before
<Jucato> spiroo: oh. and to make a .deb package.. you still need to extract and compile the sources :)
<dwidmann> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pidus> dwidmann: ok
<spiroo> Yeah, but I like it easy, especially if it is applications. I have become quite greedy of the transition from Windows to GNU/Linux. Sometimes I just install applications for test. But I would like it more easy. I can do manually things of course and do some simple things in terminal. Not to advanced though :P
<jordan_> ty but i have edited my fstab and i get error mesage
<spiroo> Jucato: hehe, would be nice if there was an application that could do it for you xD lol
<SlimeyPete> jordan_: let us know what the error is and if anyone recognises it, they'll help
<dwidmann> Jucato: IMO the tools used for building the packages are more complicated to learn that it would be to write my own script for it (assuming I woudln't be doing too many ...)
<Jucato> spiroo: .deb packaging is definitely not that :)
<jordan_> well when i add this line to it i get
<jordan_> :/dev/hdb /media/hdb1 vfat user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0   0
<Jucato> spiroo: packaging benefits the end user more than the packager (you, in this case)
<jordan_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<jordan_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jordan_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jordan_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Jucato> !paste | jordan_
<ubotu> jordan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jordan_> kk
<jordan_> sry
<SlimeyPete> you sure it's vfat? try "auto" instead of "vfat"
<jordan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62180/
<jordan_> kk
<spiroo> Jucato: I guess I am just to selfish :D
<Jucato> spiroo: not really. just too ideal :P
<jordan_> you must specify the filesystem type
<Jucato> spiroo: as for checkinstall, you still need to 1. extract the sources and 2. run configure and make (depending on the build system used)
<jordan_> after running sudo mount -a
<jordan_> it was from a previous kubuntu install if that helps
<Jucato> spiroo: you might even be better off writing your own script to automate it than relying on packaging, as dwidmann mentioned
<spiroo> Jucato: Woho, I guess I stick with the tarballs then ... :D
<jordan_> just a data storage drive though
<spiroo> Jucato: I trust you guys. What could possibly go wrong with linux, right? :P
<Jucato> spiroo: tbh, I find it plain compiling from source easier and more manageable than using checkinstall or packaging it... specially if it's just for myself :D
<spiroo> Jucato: it is not very often a package has been broken for me or anything really. Or well, KDE4 is quite buggy, but is completely understandable.
<spiroo> Jucato: tbh?
<Jucato> "to be honest"
<SlimeyPete> jordan_: I'm not sure I can help any further but it might be a good idea to run "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb" and see what partition type fdisk thinks it is.
<SlimeyPete> unfortunately I haven't got access to fdisk at the moment but I think you type "p" to print the partition table (type "help" first to confirm!)
<Torple> I've done a fresh install of kubuntu 7.10 Is there a hardware management, device list, or detection gui tool?
<hyperactivecrond> fdisk -l shows all of your partitions
<spiroo> btw I found debian-builder .P
<hyperactivecrond> Torple: what do you need it for
<jordan_> :/dev/hdb1   *           1        4998    40146403+  83  Linux
<Torple> hyperactivecrond: I can't get my sound to work
<SlimeyPete> 83? That's ext3
<SlimeyPete> not vfat
<SlimeyPete> unless it's a vfat filesystem inside a linux partition, which would be messed-up
<jordan_> ok i have tried ext3 and did think this first but it stil lhas same error
<jordan_> ill do again and get back to you
<SlimeyPete> try ext2?
<dwidmann> spiroo: if you think that's going to make things nice and easy for you your dreams are going to be shattered.
<hyperactivecrond> torple: do you know what kind of sound card you have?
<jordan_> no same thing for ext3
<spiroo> dwidmann: Yes, I just figured that out now :d
<hyperactivecrond> ext* is lame.  use reiserfs.  a murderer wrote it, so why not use it?
<dwidmann> spiroo: by simple in the package description, it meant complicated and convoluted.
<jordan_> ext2 no work aswell
<spiroo> dwidmann: :D
<Torple> My audio is not working. I've done a fresh install and everything seems to be working except sound. What should I start to check?
<jordan_> and @ hyperactivecrond im a new linux user but with some idea of what bash is
<spiroo> Speaking of ext3 and ext2. Is it possible to create labels for them. In both KDE 3.5 and KDE 4
<spiroo> I hade sdax, sdbz, etc etc.
<spiroo> *hate
<jordan_> is there anything you guys can see wrong with this line
<jordan_> ??
<jordan_> :/dev/hdb /media/hdb1 ext3 user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0   0
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: man fdisk
<hyperactivecrond> jordan_: sudo /sbin/fdisk -l | grep 83
<dwidmann> spiroo: ln -s /dev/sda1 /dev/kubuntu - for example
<Torple> How do I tell what kind of audio card I have?
<hyperactivecrond> dwidmann: uh iirc udev'll clobber that when the machine reboots
<hyperactivecrond> Torple: i'd look in your BIOS
<spiroo> dwidmann and hyperactivecrond. Thanks
<jordan_> :/dev/hdb1   *           1        4998    40146403+  83  Linux
<dwidmann> hyperactivecrond: hmm, might not clobber it if it's not in /dev
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: there's your problem
<hyperactivecrond> in your fstab, it says 'hdb'
<hyperactivecrond> it should be 'hdb2'
<hyperactivecrond> hdb1 ************
 * dwidmann fires up quake4
<mhollisjr> what utility would I use if I wanted to make a keybinding that would open a program?
<spiroo> I hope this is not to far OT and OC, off channel :D Wondering if I rename, does it shows up as names in Dolphin in KDE4? For now it just say volume (ext3) for everyone :D Except for my NTFS :D
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: change hdb to hdb1
<spiroo> hyperactivecrond: Uhm, because? And I do not have any hdb as far as I know
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: cat /etc/fstab | grep hdb
<Torple> is there a command to restart audio?
<hyperactivecrond> torple: try this:
<hyperactivecrond> open a terminal
<hyperactivecrond> type cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp <enter>
<hyperactivecrond> if you hear noise, then your sound card's working
<hyperactivecrond> hit ctrl-c
<hyperactivecrond> if nothing happens, hit ctrl-c
<dwidmann> hyperactivecrond: why not just use speaker-test?
<spiroo> "cat /etc/fstab | grep hdb", would you be kind to explain what it does?
<hyperactivecrond> dwidmann: writing random crap to dsp should be the lowest-level way there
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: cat shows the file, | pipes the output to grep, which searches for a string
<hyperactivecrond> in this case, hdb
<Torple> hyperactivecrond it says bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy when i do that command
<genii> spiroo: It feeds the contents of the file /etc/fstab into the command grep which looks for hdb someplace in it
<hyperactivecrond> torple: mhm
<genii> hyperactivecrond: heh
<spiroo> hmm, well northing happened when I typed it into my temrinal
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: ok then there's no sdb anything in /etc/fstab
<genii> hyperactivecrond: hdb I think was the search and not sdb
<hyperactivecrond> genii: fdisk shows hdb though
<dwidmann> That's really weird .... mouse lags like crazy in Q4 at 1680x1050, but not at 1600x1000, oh well, 1600x1000 is close enough
<jordan_> @ hyperactivecrond  plz look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62186/
<spiroo> Hmm, kind of confused here. I guess I try with sdb instead
<hyperactivecrond> i hate uuids..
<hyperactivecrond> spiroo: uname -a
<spiroo> Linux spiroo-desktop 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Fri Apr 4 03:48:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jordan_> is that a no then hyper
<Kr|ptiX> can someone help me update my Intel 945GM Mobile driver
<genii> spiroo: In previous versions of ubuntu the drives were like hda hdb hdc and so on, now they are usually sda sdb sdc and so on. Sometimes after an upgrade the fstab file does not reflect the change. But if fdisk reported hdX  (Xmeans some letter a-z) then thats what it should be
#kubuntu 2008-04-05
<jordan_> thx for your time either way
<jordan_> gonna sit and try to learn
<genii> hmm, 2.6.24
<spiroo> genii: Yes, I have an "old" version of ubuntu in school. There I have hda :D
<Kr|ptiX> genii : u kno anything bout intel drivers?
<RDC> stdin: following your instructions i now have a prompt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62189/
<RDC> can you advise?
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Intel driver for what devices?
<stdin> RDC: I tend to just hit "Y" on those, to get the latest version
<genii> Kr|ptiX: nvm I see now 945GM
<spiroo> How does labelling in NTFS partitions work then? Is there nothing like it in ext partiions? Would be nice to see in future if not ;) Not a request though :P
<Kr|ptiX> genii : yeah :)
<spiroo> I like to rename my music partition to Harmony :) Feels much nicer than sd7 :D
<spiroo> *sda7
<genii> Kr|ptiX: Thats the same video this laptop uses, the i915 driver works fine with it
<Kr|ptiX> genii where do i get it :) im totally new on update drivers
<jordan_> are there any other desktops apart from gnome and kde
<hyperactivecrond> jordan_: yes.
<jordan_> what ones???
<RDC> k, stdin: wish me luck... rebooting...thx again!
<stdin> gl :)
<genii> Kr|ptiX: AFAIK it's the default one, i didn't use any restricted etc etc.
<spiroo> Is it possible to run svn-packages? For instance if I wanna run latest Amarok2 changes ... ?
<Kr|ptiX> genii huh u lost me
<jordan_> is berile one as i heard you can customize that alot
<hyperactivecrond> jordan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87276
<maurokde> alguien que hable español?
<jordan_> ty
<hyperactivecrond> maurokde:  /join #ubuntu-es
<hyperactivecrond> !es | maurokde
<ubotu> maurokde: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maurokde> conocen algun servidor de kubuntu en español¿?
<maurokde> ok thnks
<hyperactivecrond> maurokde: debes entrar el canal #kubuntu-es - alli hay personas que pueden contestar sus preguntas.
<vit> kmos
<hyperactivecrond> look at me, bustin out the spanish
<Azzco> Anyone know how to determine what dsp device is mic with OSS? Can't find any documentation..
<spiroo> Not that Konversation is not good, not at all. Jsut wondering if it will be ported to KDE4 later?
<jordan_> that was cool thread
<Jucato> spiroo: it will be
<stdin> spiroo: eventually, but there will be a kde3 release first
<Jucato> porting will start after the last KDE 3 release (1.1)
<spiroo> Jucato: allright :)
<spiroo> nice
<rui> stdin: (rdc here) thx again, you are a legend!
<hyperactivecrond> jordan_: i think you want compiz-fusion. that gives you the nice desktops. but that runs on top of kde / gnome/ other wm
<stdin> rui: I take it that worked then :)
<spiroo> Looking forward to see future KDE4. Damn as they working on KDE.
<Jucato> rui: he's ancient!
<jordan_> compiz-fusion thats gives the 3d cube effect for screen change right??
<jordan_> or other effects
<rui> i'm wondering where i should post your instructions so someone else can benefit... any suggestions?
<hyperactivecrond> jordan_: yes
<stdin> in the forum maybe
<stdin> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jordan_> i was more thinking changign the look of the menus etc and colours
<rui> oh yes, that it did my friend... i'm back in business... and off to read up on the commands you suggested that got me out of this mess
<Ze_M> rui: q passa
<Ze_M> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Ze_M: hmm?
<Ze_M> Riddell: do you mind talk in private?
<pidus> dwidmann: I could fix that :D
<spiroo> Keep up the good work everyone. GNU/Linux will conquer the throne soon! :D Going to bed now, ciao.
<jhutchins_wk> !find perl-Time-HiRes
<ubotu> No packages matching 'perl-time-hires' could be found
<jhutchins_wk> !find apache-suexec
<ubotu> No packages matching 'apache-suexec' could be found
<stdin> the !find and !info functions are currently broken, use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins_wk> tnx
<Nyad> how do I get the values of environment variables? like $path?
<rui> thx again stdin... in honour of your assistance... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4654099#post4654099
<stdin> Nyad: echo $PATH
<Nyad> tnx
<stdin> or "env" to print them all
<Nyad> echo env just prints env
<stdin> rui: glad go it working
<stdin> Nyad: no, just "env", no "echo"
<stdin> I'd pipe that through less generally, like "env | less"
<Nyad> how do I exit that thing?
<stdin> press "q"
<nosrednaekim> or control+c
<Nyad> cntrl+z seems to do the same thing
<stdin> ctrl-z suspends it, not exit
<stdin> so it's still running in the background
<Nyad> ok. what's a good ssh client?
<stdin> I just use ssh
<Nyad> sudo apt-get install ssh?
<stdin> no, that'd install the ssh server, the client is already installed
<Nyad> woops
<stdin> use "ssh username@hostname" to use it
<Nyad> should I remove the server or is it not serious?
<stdin> remove it unless you want to be able to login remotely over the network
<Nyad> ok
<Nyad> if I do want to log into my pc from somewhere else how would I do that?
<stdin> you just need to know it's IP address or DNS name. then you do "ssh (your user name)@(your IP/hostname)"
<stdin> you can set host aliases locally by editing /etc/hosts or using the GUI (System Settings -> Network Settings ->(Administrator Mode) -> Domain Name System )
<Nyad> tnx
<Azzco> Isn't there any ossmixer?
<Nyad> how do I change environment variables? like this,  $CVSROOT="mychanges"
<stdin> Nyad: just remove the $
<Nyad> ok
<jay> Howdy.  Downloaded the latest beta of Kubuntu, trying to figure out where on the alt boot CD the RAID options are.  I see LVM just fine, but I want the whole thing to exist on a RAID1.
<DarkJustice> Hi, I've got a fresh install of kubuntu on a machine I'd like to network with my XP box, samba sees the shared folders on the kubuntu but doesn't see my XP box and I"ve also tried to add a user in smbusers but when I try to make the password it tells me Failed to modify password entry for user
<jay> I know the Fedora installer has RAID options built into the partition manager, but I don't see somewhere to set that in Kubuntu.
<jay> Unfortunately I don't really have the option to use the latest stable, as some of my hardware (SATA controller, for starters) is unsupported.
<hummesse> hey everybody. The name of my desktop folder is named after the translation of "desktop" into danish, but i want it named "Desktop". How do i do that?
<jay> hummesse: Start up a terminal, and type "mv $DANISH_NAME Desktop"
<hummesse> ok and thats it? nice.. thanks
<genii> hummesse: Not all, look here for other http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4527766
<hummesse> ok thanks again
<jay> Doh, forgot that part; sorry. :-)
<genii> jay: :)
<jay> Kinda new to Linux on the desktop, I'm used to living in serverland...
<jay> Just can't figure out how to get RAID1 working on install...
<Connor> .
<hm_> linuxreality
<Nyad> hm thats a good podcast
<linuxguymarshall> What is the command for opening up restricted drivers?
<banumiel> :D
<hm_> I really enjoy the information presented by Chess Griffin
<Nyad> linuxguymarshall:  isn't there an icon for doing that?
<Nyad> also the system settings
<hm_> #linuxreality
<linuxguymarshall> nyad:no there is  no setting
<linuxguymarshall> nyad: Nvm, I have played with terminal and accessed it.
<dek> is there a KDE GUI for Vim?
<Nyad> kmenu-->system settings   advance tab  -->restricted drivers
<tin> dek: not kde specific, but there is a gtk gui for vim
<jereme> does anyone have a problem with the system hanging when logging out of X...  7.10, ATI card
<tin> but unless you LOVE vim, kate is a great KDE editor
<tin> jereme: what ati drivers? i've had some problems, i actually don't use kdm anymore, just console logins and startx
<jereme> the pkg ati drivers I think, let me look again
<tin> i've got an x1050 (rv360 according to Xorg), and i'm using the oldish 8.43 drivers i think, they're from november i think
<jereme> yeah the ones ubuntu provides
<tin> newer ones gave me weird problems getting the screen dimensions i wanted
<jereme> 0.0.1+git20070918-1ubuntu1
<tin> 1152x864 isn't THAT weird, is it?
<jereme> no
<jereme> 2x1 is weird
<tin> jereme: try new ones from ati, i actually kind of recall a fix for logout hangs in a recent version
<tin> ati's installer can even make packages for you, so apt knows about all the stuff they install
<jereme> from what the internets at googles are telling me, it might be related to framebuffer support
<jereme> yeah the ATI drivers do it too
<jereme> tried that awhile back
<jereme> now I'm trying to get office 2k3 working in crossover and I'm finally tired of the lockups when I go to reboot
<tin> what card? because kernel framebuffer support for most cards is shite
<jereme> 9700 I think
<tin> hmm, that's r300 series
<tin> i think framebuffer support for them is crap, try taking that out of the kernel
<tin> and/or try turning off kdm and starting X manually
<tin> if you don't need kdm's multiple simultaneous session handling, you won't even notice the diff
<jereme> ha there's a whole list of folks who have solved it by switching from DVI to D-SUB
<tin> now that's weird, and sucky
<Dr_willis> d-sub? Huh.. that the new replacement for dvi?
<jereme> no kidding
<Dr_willis> I aint even seen one of those yet. heh
<jereme> Dr_willis: it's the newest thing... now we don't have to bother with that digital signal anymore
<jereme> we can enjoy the wonderment of amazing analog signal!
<Dr_willis> We need USB monitor conectors!
<jereme> tired of crisp images and perfect fonts?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but your movies now have auto-anti-aliasing!
<jereme> I'm more into pro-aliasing..
<jereme> chunk that text up for me a bit
<jereme> it's too readable
<Dr_willis> C64 emulation
<tin> well, raw pixels of 1024x768x32bpp@60Hz is 180 MB per second
<jereme> there you go tin... check out 320x200
<tin> that's more than full speed usb2
<jereme> commodore had it right
<tin> or hi speed, whatever the fastest one is, 400 Mbit per s
<jereme> one of the owners of the co. I work for had a usb monitor
<Dr_willis> tin,  i did see some mention of a usb monitor - in a pc mag.
<jereme> but returned it right away
<jereme> I guess it was horrid
<jereme> oh yeah they definitely exist, we briefly had them
<Dr_willis> tin,  aparentlyu the video card was in the moniitor not the pc.
<jereme> yup, and it's a crappy card
<tin> now, a graphics processor on usb would be feasible
<jereme> it looks like dsub on a 50' unshielded cable
<SlimeyPete> tin: it exists... someone released one a while ago now
<SlimeyPete> apparently it was pretty naff
<jereme> wrapped around a power substation
<tin> could be even more feasible with a vector drawing system
<tin> because then nly commands get sent over usb, not image data
<tin> 640x480x32bpp@30Hz is only 55MBps
<tin> that's kind of doable with usb2
<SlimeyPete> 24bpp is fine for most applications anyway
<tin> transparency's becoming all the rage though
<jereme> brb
<nonewmsgs> do people pay for bsd
<genii> nonewmsgs: Not usually
<SlimeyPete> doubt it, but I imagine people pay for support.
<nonewmsgs> someone said that bsd official ISOs are warez and that threw me off
<SlimeyPete> they're wrong.
<nonewmsgs> SlimeyPete:  thanks
<yao_ziyuan> can installing realplayer for linux compromise my security?
<patoe1> yo
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<patoe1> im just wondering, iv been talking to soem people and they say xubuntu is better then kubuntu
<patoe1> whats the diffrence?
<nonewmsgs> patoe1: to get xubuntu too as see for yourself all you have to do is type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> Kubuntu uses KDE. Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<Jucato> !xfce | patoe1
<ubotu> patoe1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SlimeyPete> kubuntu uses KDE for its desktop environment, Xubuntu uses XFCE. Basically, they look different and have different apps installed by default.
<SlimeyPete> It's all a matter of taste - they're the same system underneath.
<patoe1> ok
<patoe1> someone just said that "No, Kubuntu is KDE. You don't want to use KDE as it is used for gay sex activities, etc."
<patoe1> :p
 * Jucato sighs
<nonewmsgs> i do have a lesbian video but i think i had to download that on my own
<patoe1> lol
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SlimeyPete> time for slashignore
 * patoe1 laughs, and says sorry
<jereme> wow.. I just learned that he sysrequest key can get me out of a hard lockup
<jereme> that's pretty cool
<neville_> how?!
<jereme> I did alt+sysreq and held that down while I pressed and released s, then u, then b
<jereme> which stand for (s)ync disk, (u)nmount and re(b)oot
<jereme> and even though I was seemingly frozen solid, I rebooted
<jereme> my capslock wasn't even working, but this worked
<neville_> Ooh
<neville_> Sounds like something only a contortionist can achieve :P
<jereme> well crawling under my desk to find the power button also requires a contortionist
<jereme> and I noodle on guitar, so it's not much harder than some chords I've played
<patoe1> sysreq is the windows key if you have a keyboard made for windows right ;)
<patoe1> ?
<jereme> nope
<jereme> it's the other half of the print screen key
<patoe1> oh haha i see it now
<patoe1> thanks
<patoe1> grrr, hat head
<patoe1> 533kb/s not bad...
<patoe1> i gess ill be back
<patoe1> peace
<jereme> crapping eh... crossover is pissing me off
<patoe1> no im installing xubuntu
<patoe1> i hope sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is the right command
<patoe1> :p
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<nonewmsgs> yes and you can just switch on the login screen
<patoe1> for my defult display manager do i want  gdm or kdm?
<nonewmsgs> patoe1: they both work
<patoe1> is one better then the other?
<lord-kelvin> Hello Everyone
<nonewmsgs> patoe1: i think once i picked kdm and i had to logout before i did a shut down.
<patoe1> hah ok,,,
<Jucato> old bug
<nonewmsgs> Jucato: most likely but people remember those far after they've been squashed
<nonewmsgs> i didnt mean to be a jerk but for that reason i have always selected gdm afterwards
<stefanos> hey guys!
<stefanos> Konqueror doesnt load any website. Am I doing something wrong?
<karllenz> hey im having a hardtime getting wifi to work on my mac using ndiswrapper
<karllenz> i follow the ubuntu wiki instructions to the t
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable remote login?
<yao_ziyuan> my root password is 9 chars long
<samuel> I got a question
<yao_ziyuan> how long are you guys' passwords?
<samuel> for the new hardy heron is there a certain javascript update I need to run?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm gonna extend my password to 16 chars
<nonewmsgs> mine is 9
<nonewmsgs> i wish that passphrases instead of passwords became the norm
<Dr_willis> i always use 'password' for my password! no one ever guesses that
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke-Ido> the big question would be why did that dummy (and i use that term will all of the malice one can possibly imagine) even enable root?
<moregreen> hey dr willis
<moregreen> for non secure shit,  its fun using password with a lisp
<moregreen> :P
<Daisuke-Ido> heh
<Dr_willis> hmm.. by default remote login is disabled...
 * Dr_willis reads the history buffer some more.
<Daisuke-Ido> i actually considered using supercalifragilisticexpialidocious in "l337" speak as a password
<moregreen> lol
<moregreen> lashcord
<moregreen> mashboard
<moregreen> washpord
<moregreen> etc
<moregreen> lol
<Dr_willis> thers secure, then theres paranoid, then thers silly.. :)
<carlos> hola que tal??
<Odd-rationale> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<moregreen> hey my kubuntu is really fuckin up... anyone got this ?
<Daisuke-Ido> !language | moregreen
<ubotu> moregreen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moregreen> ok
<moregreen> its always freezing
<moregreen> out of nowhere.
<moregreen> how do i check the logs from my last session?
<funda> is there something other than testdisk/photorec i can use to recover images from a screwed up ext3 partition?
<rmiranda> hola
<Fritzel> what's the proper way to add a new user?
<LimCore> Fritzel: adduser
<LimCore> surprisingly
<Fritzel> -nod- yeah old school ^^ ok just making sure I wasn't missing a tool somewhere
<Fritzel> thank you
<Daisuke-Ido> there is a tool.
<Fritzel> what's it called?
<Fritzel> or rather wehre is it
<Fritzel> where too
<Daisuke-Ido> dunno, not using kde anymore
<Daisuke-Ido> system settings, users, maybe
<p_quarles> not to be a contrarian, but useradd is actually better for creating new users
<Fritzel> well it doesn't have to be anything fancy, I just want a certain program to run as a unique user,
<Fritzel> adduser should work
<new_user> hola
<iceman1521> hey, I need help deciding what linux distro I need...
<neville_> Well, what are you after?
<iceman1521> I have a really old computer and I just want it to be able to stream mp3s from my network
<iceman1521> thats really all it needs to do
<neville_> How old is really old?
<Daisuke-Ido> define really old
<iceman1521> well its running windows 95
<iceman1521> its a second hand computer so i'm not totally sure about how old
<Daisuke-Ido> so at least a 486
<iceman1521> its got 192 mb of ram
<Daisuke-Ido> oh, you should be fine
<Daisuke-Ido> geexbox + nfs shares
<Daisuke-Ido> is one option
<iceman1521> ok, i'll check that out, thanks
<otromas> hi!
<Daisuke-Ido> iceman1521, is the old machine going to be the one holding or playing the songs?
<otromas> somebody can recommend me any IM client?
<Daisuke-Ido> otromas, pidgin
<Daisuke-Ido> does aim, msn, yahoo, google, irc, jabber...
<otromas> thank's Daisuke-Ido!
<iceman1521> sorry Daisuke, had to run to the bathroom...the old machine is going to be playing the songs
<patoe1> xubuntu is better
<patoe1> :D
<patoe1> now that i tryed ot
<patoe1> it
<Dr_willis> fluxbuntu
<aurora> hola
<Dr_willis> :)
<aurora> hola
<Dr_willis> I just install the xfce-desktop on my other machine. No need for me to use xubuntu.
<yordy> hola
<patoe1> well yea
<Dr_willis> and the xfce desktop is lacking in some areas
<Dr_willis> its nice in other ways. :)
<yordy> alguen que able español
<patoe1> im using xfce on kubuntu
<patoe1> no hablo espanol seinor
<yordy> de donde eres amor
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<patoe1> no hablo espanol seinor :p
<patoe1> haha
<patoe1> thats all i know how to say
<yordy> ok
<otromas> yo yordy! pero no se mucho
<yordy> español
<yordy> tu eres de donde
<patoe1> i wish i was smart like Dr_Willis :(
<patoe1> :'(
<Dr_willis> !cookie | patoe1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Oh well..  :) cookies.. Hmm.  I have cookies i can bake! Brb.
<patoe1> i get a cookie :D
 * patoe1 eats cookie before anyone can steal it
<patoe1> is there an eqivelent to task manager in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: ksysguard
<patoe1> or kubuntu or xubuntu or w.e :p
<patoe1> thanks
<otromas> que necesitas yordy?
<patoe1> time to kill firefox
<patoe1> froze up
<iceman1521> with geexbox will i be able to play mp3s from a networked windows pc?
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  i can with my geexbox :)
<Dr_willis> Geexbox is .. a nifty  thing. I have my laptop setup with it as  grub boot option.
<Dr_willis> I even watch videos and shoutcast streams
<iceman1521> ok well I'm just wanting to turn this POS windows 95 computer into a music player to connect to a stereo
<iceman1521> thats really all it needs to do
<Dr_willis> geexbox can do that. You can even isntall it to hard drive  if wanted.
<iceman1521> ok great
<Odd-rationale> Dr_willis: were you looking for the "helpersnack"  factiod?
<iceman1521> I'm totally new to linux, I've been wanting to mess with it for years but never have and this seemed like the perfect time to do so
<Dr_willis> Odd-rationale,  :) a lot of the old factoids are gone it seems.
<Dr_willis> geexbox is rather hands off linux. :)
<iceman1521> well hands off seems like a good place to start
<Dr_willis> You can run the geexbox customizer tool onwindows and make a customized geexbox live cd, you can then install.
<iceman1521> yeah, thats what I'm doing right now
<Dr_willis> Then you can install geexbox to hard drive if you want to, or not.
<Dr_willis> it boots very fast anyway from cd.
<Dr_willis> ive had a lot of issues with the 'next' testing release/version/beta of geexbox however. :(
<iceman1521> yeah I'll probably install it to the hard drive, this computer has 6 gigs and its gonna have nothing else on except maybe some music
<iceman1521> I'll definitely be sticking with a stable version
<Dr_willis> I have geexbox on a 50mb partition, then ubuntu installed after that.
<Dr_willis> i have grub set where i can boot geexbox if i want to.
<iceman1521> I was also curious about this: is there a way to run linux while running windows, like run linux as a program of windows?
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  vmware, virtialbox, qemu let you run linux inside windows
<Dr_willis> or ya can use them to run windows inside linux
<iceman1521> ok cool, I'll check that out after I finish with this first project
<patoe1> lol anyone heard of the linux box thingy?
<patoe1> were your desktops are in a box and you can spin them and stuff
<Dr_willis> You mean the compiz cube?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<patoe1> oh oh god thanks so much,,...
<patoe1> cant wait haha
<patoe1> thats so sweet
<iceman1521> dr willis - any chance you wanna help me decide on what things I should choose on this geexbox generator cuz I'm a little lost on a lot of these options
<peterjordan> morning all
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  most of them are not needed. i just always have it download./use all the codecs. and perhaps pick a theme. then i set the samba username/password for my lan
<Odd-rationale> peterjordan: hello
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<patoe1> yea i got it
<patoe1> and its amazing xD
<patoe1> i just need to add more desktops...
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: open ccsm and go to general options, in the desktop siize tab, set h=4, v=1, and no. of desks=1
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  if you use nfs - enable nfs. :) if not .. dont
 * Dr_willis eats all the cookies befor patoe1  can grab any more
 * patoe1 crys
<ahr> d'you guys troubleshoot stuff here?
<Dr_willis> yes we do.
 * Dr_willis gives patoe1  one more cookie.
 * patoe1 smiles and eats very quickly
<Fritzel> if I'm trying to make a new startup script, and I use the proper 'update-rc.d' to set it up, do I need to send the application to the background with & or does the system take care of that for me? I don't want to get stuck halfway through the boot process
<ahr> kool so is anybody up on 'gspca'?
 * patoe1 runs to the kitchen and makes a batch of cookies and brings them back
<iceman1521> Once I burn a Geexbox image, how do I install it to my hard drive?
<Dr_willis> havent read their docs yet? :)
<Dr_willis> type 'install' at the grub: prompt
<iceman1521> lol no i gues not
<Dr_willis> or was it grub: geexbox install
<Dr_willis> One of those
<Dr_willis> You can even keep video/audio files on the hd for geexbox to find.
<iceman1521> well I plan on wiping the hard drive clean when I install it
<iceman1521> I just got this computer for free from somebody who didn't want it so I don't need anything it has
<patoe1> and another question how do i do networking on this?? like so i can look at the files on my other computer
<patoe1> ....
<gp> hello
<gp> i want to make a custom unbuntu distro
<thepirateman> hey
<thepirateman> can someone help me installing kubuntu, the partition part is really messed up
<thepirateman> when i come to the prepare partitions part
<thepirateman> it only finds /dev/sda
<thepirateman> even though i already have ubuntu and windows installed
<thepirateman> i just want to reinstall kubuntu ya know?
<thepirateman> fresh install
<DarkestHour> Hey guys, i'm running the KDE4 in 7.10 here, and how to i edit Kickoff/application launcher menu?
<Azzco> #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<DarkestHour> ahh woops, totally didnt read that in the motd, lol, sorry
<thepirateman> i guess not..
<Thayle> Hey I'm trying Kubuntu for the first time (and its also my first time trying linux in general) and when I try to select "Start and Install" form the CD menu it goes to a weird screen with green vertical lines going across the entire screen, and little colored bars throughout it.
<Thayle> Anyone know how to fix this?
<DarkestHour> that seems to be a video problem, try a Text mode installation.
<DarkestHour> i'll be back on in 30 min
<Thayle> so i have to do a text mode installation theres no other way to fix this?
<GNUix> I have a laptop with a broadcom wireless card (requires firmware cutter) so I purchased a belkin pcmcia card (model F5D7010) which according to the docs is supported with the rt2500 driver but it isn't picking up.. what else can I do?
<patoe1> my cube isnt working now :(
<iceman1521> does anybody have any experience with geexbox not having any volume?
<Fritzel> how can I set it so that a user can not login via a remote connection but can be su'd to
<patoe1> does anyone know how to look at other networked computers
<patoe1> Dr. Wilis you there?
<patoe1> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<patoe1> join #ubuntu-server
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> define 'look at' :)
<Dr_willis>  nmap -sP '192.168.1.*'
<Dr_willis> scans my local network and shows what machines are up.
<iceman1521> dr willis - do you know why my geexbox would have no volume and not allow me to adjust it?
<iceman1521> when I press the volume up key the volume level thing comes up but doesn't change
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know of a good wiki for setting up printer sharing between a ubuntu and vista box? the ubuntu machine is the "server" and the vista machine is the "client" (laptop)
<patoe1> ok i want to browes the files on the other computer and then run my music
<patoe1> off the other computer so like a file browser
<Dr_willis> Thats what samba is all about patoe1
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  are you using the proper keys to up/lower the volume? by default its / and 8 (or 9) for some odd reason
<Dr_willis> i change them so i use / and . :)
<iceman1521> yeah, it took me a minute to figure that out, but it still doesnt do anything
<Dr_willis> hit o to enable the on screen display
<Dr_willis> and see if ya see the voluke bar go across.
<patoe1> so i have to DL samba....
<Dr_willis> ive never had any issues with the sound. could be geexbox dont like your soundcard.
<Dr_willis> !samba | patoe1
<ubotu> patoe1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> patoe1,  you install samba. is proberly a good idea.
<Dr_willis> You also may want to use the smbfuse tool.
<iceman1521> shit, i didn't even think about the sound card and i already wiped windows off
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Dr_willis> iceman1521,  a live cd test - would of been a good idea. :)
<Dr_willis> then install.. heh
<iceman1521> yeah hindsight is 20/20 lol
<Jckl> while tring to mount my phone running windows mobile i use sudo modprobe coda but i am getting the error /sbin/mount.cefs: CODA kernel version mismatch:    anyone know how to get this working.. also its mobile 5.0
<Jckl> the error actually follows the command mount /mnt/synce/
<secleinteer> hi, i'm trying to burn flac files to an audio cd using k3b, but i'm getting an error saying the flac files can't be recognized by k3b
<secleinteer> do i need to install another package to add flac support to k3b?
<NickPresta> secleinteer, try installing "libk3b2-extracodecs".
<secleinteer> NickPresta: i did
<secleinteer> no change
<NickPresta> secleinteer, you have libflac8 as well?
<secleinteer> NickPresta: yes
<dave11> !adept fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NickPresta> secleinteer, hmm. I can add FLAC files to my audio project just fine. I have 'flac', 'libflac++6', 'libflac8' and 'k3b', 'libk3b2', 'libk3b2-extracodecs'.
<secleinteer> NickPresta: i didn't have 'flac', installing it now
<NickPresta> secleinteer, that would probably explain it :)
<secleinteer> NickPresta: still no luck
<NickPresta> really? That is really strange. Are you having a problem adding the FLAC files or does the error happen at the burn step?
<secleinteer> NickPresta: adding them
<patoe1> ok im back with yet another question
<patoe1> sorry
<secleinteer> NickPresta: "unable to handl the following files due to an unsupported format"
<patoe1> :p
<NickPresta> secleinteer, check out this bug report. It could be a sample size problem: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=463190
<patoe1> ok i want to freshly install a version of linux on this computer, im thinking xubuntu but i dont wnat to go through the desktop thing, i just want to install but i dont want to do it throught hte desktop install
<NickPresta> patoe1, there is an alternate install, which is text based and fairly quick.
<patoe1> ok were do i get that?
<secleinteer> NickPresta: yes, i think it is, i can add some other flac files just fine
<secleinteer> i'll look into that, thanks for your help!
<dave11> !slax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> secleinteer, yep. Alternately, you may consider high quality Ogg Vorbis.
<patoe1> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TeslaTony> Doesn anyone know how to set Opera to open torrent files rather than automatically downloading them?
<Dr_willis> I was just on the SLAX homepage. :)
<secleinteer> NickPresta: well if i can get the flac to work, i might as well use it
<secleinteer> i'll look into the vorbis if i can't
<dave11> lol
<Dr_willis> i found opras torrent abilities.. a little lacking.
<patoe1> ok were do i get the text base installer for xubuntu
<NickPresta> patoe1, from the Xubuntu homepage
<patoe1> ...ok
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<NickPresta> patoe1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/
<nonewmsgs> potoe1 did you get xubuntu
<patoe1> ?
<dave11> went nuts yesterday and downloaded 7  live cds
<patoe1> and i want Alternate install CD
<NickPresta> patoe1, see the link I gave you
<patoe1> im there
<patoe1> im looking to know witch one i download now
<TeslaTony> Dr_willis: Even though I use GNOME most of the time, KTorrent is my favorite Linux torrent program. However, I prefer Opera as a browser, except for that *#@&$! torrent issue (I have to download .torrent files, then open them)
<NickPresta> patoe1, the Alternate Install CD
<TeslaTony> Hence my question: Any way to fix that?
<Dr_willis> TeslaTony,  i ALWAYS download the .torrent files anyway :)
<patoe1> thanks
<Dr_willis> TeslaTony,  i save them to my  ~/torrents_To_get dir. :) then ktorrent sees them added and starts downloading them
<Dr_willis> ive had to pause a torrent for so long/ktorrent crash/whatever.. that ive had to go back and find the .torrent befor. i hate that.
<patoe1> PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<patoe1> that one
<TeslaTony> Never had a crash in KTorrent...
<TeslaTony> Had KDE, GNOME, and my computer (hardware issue) crash for various reasons, but never KTorrent
<Dr_willis> Ive had severl issues in ktorrent.  so much lately ive been tempted to start using azurus
<Dr_willis> lately ktorrent will have so many files open that it cant save data...
<Dr_willis> restart ktorrent it and it fixes it for a while... thenit happens again.. some times it dont happen for days...
<TeslaTony> Oh dear...how many torrents/files do you have going at once?
<KevinAlaska> test .... can anyone read this message?
<KevinAlaska> ~help
<TeslaTony> No, but we are picking it up telepathically
<KevinAlaska> really?!?! that's sweet !   just don't be reading my mind between 4 & 5!  that's my time! ;)
<KevinAlaska> okay thank you!
<saizai|work> is there some way to upgrade a 32 bit install of kubuntu to a 64 bit one?
<saizai|work> I installed 32bit on this laptop (dell precision m4300) not realizing that it's a 64 bit cpu (intel t7500)
<KevinAlaska> good question
<TeslaTony> saizai|work: I'm pretty sure you have to back everything up and reinstall from scratch. Programs need to be reinstalled from scratch, too
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  not that i have ever seen. and you proberly wont gain much by going 64bit anyway
<saizai|work> well, this affects eg vmware
<saizai|work> I wanted to install other OSes under it :-P
<Dr_willis> On a laptop - i hear the  64bit stuff can have  less/worse power saving features. which mean less battery life also.
<TeslaTony> I switched to 32 bit after some trouble with the 64 bit and flash
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  how much ram you got?
<saizai|work> 2gb
<saizai|work> 2.2ghz
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,   I dont think you will gain anything at all from going 64bit.
<Dr_willis> dont know if you can  run a 64bit OS on vmware/32bit or not. never tried. But i do thinki saw that as an option
<saizai|work> hm.
<TeslaTony> Meh...probably a slight performance increase, but not enough to notice for most applications you should run on a linux laptop
<saizai|work> eg I'd like to run Vista & OSX in parallel
<saizai|work> take advantage of the nice hardware virtualization
<saizai|work> and possibly run games in vista under vmware
<Dr_willis> games and vmware = proerly not goint to work very well.
<Dr_willis> I run vista and OSX unver vmware on my 32bit disrto. :)
<saizai|work> hm.
<saizai|work> could I boot directly into it *and* use it w/ vmware?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<Dr_willis> i boot to linux, run vmware, and run xp and osx  in vmware.
<hydrogen> there is some wonky method of booting into an installed partition using vmware
<Dr_willis> or ya could piut vmware on windows, and run linux and osx under vmware then
<hydrogen> but its dangerous and fairly undocumented
<saizai|work> as in, have the vista run either in vmware or just straight as a boot
<Dr_willis> hydrogen,  yep. and it causes big issues at atime.
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  thats NOT a good idea
<neville_> OS X in vmware?
<saizai|work> mph
<Dr_willis> neville_,  yes. its doable..but not legal. :)
<neville_> Is that a hackintosh image, or a proper copy?
<saizai|work> then what about my games? :( :-P
<TeslaTony> saizai|work: I think the Mac version of VMWare will let you do it
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  depends on the game.
 * saizai|work gestures randomly
<Dr_willis> vmware does not emulate a real 3d card.. so thats the end of many games
<saizai|work> well, I'd like to be able to run 'em somehow
<Dr_willis> many popcap games work
<Dr_willis> :)
<neville_> Have you tried Wine?
<Dr_willis> but most of them work wine also.
<saizai|work> neville_, I don't think that'd work for high-end graphics
<neville_> How high end is high end?
<Dr_willis> it all depends on the game...
<saizai|work> iunno. bioshock?
<Dr_willis> wine = possibiallity, vmware = not going to happen
<neville_> Oh, yeah, problems there -_-v
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<TeslaTony> For gaming, I'd recommend either running them through Wine (does NOT always work), or running Vista as your main OS, and virtualize OSX and Linux on top
<neville_> Er
<neville_> Anything but vista
<neville_> :P
<neville_> At least until they iron it out
<Dr_willis> THEN theres the whole copyprotection issue.
<saizai|work> which?
<Dr_willis> I need to finish bioshock some day... im about 3/4 the way through
<saizai|work> http://www.linux.com/feature/123800 seems to suggest that an upgrade would work
<saizai|work> on fedora at least
<saizai|work> to convert 32b -> 64b
<nonewmsgs> why aren't we suggesting a dualboot?
<neville_> Haha yeah :P
<saizai|work> if I could dualboot and still vmware into my other OSs, that'd be awesome
<neville_> Hold up, when I get my Hardy disk, how would I go about upgrading my installation from it?
<nonewmsgs> no you boot windows and do your crysis and oblivion, etc
<neville_> Is it an option in the alternative installer?
<nonewmsgs> and then you restart and you do emails in linux
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  games are not going to work.. and if you boot to windows from the real hard drive.. it will see that its been installed on a new machine.. and set up all sorts of new devicews and so forth.. THEN if you boot back normally.. it will do it again
<saizai|work> yeah but what if I suddenly need to SSH into my server inbetween games? zomg reboot would take soooooo loooooong :'( :-P
<Dr_willis> Plus theres the XP/Vista hardware activation checks.. that will get all confused.
<Dr_willis> what server? You can get ssh clients for windows...
<saizai|work> (kidding a bit. but there are things I'd rather run under kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> using a game machine as a 'spare server' ? must not be too imporntant a server.. heh
<saizai|work> hm.
<saizai|work> could I vmware into my dualboot kubuntu64 install from a vista install w/out issues?
<nonewmsgs> that is not how it works
<KevinAlaska_> microsoft requires a separate licence for windows even if is dual boot and running inVM
<saizai|work> pfah.
<Dr_willis>  and if it gets reactivated too many times.. it will shut you down. :)
<KevinAlaska_> that I heard from microsoft them selves
<Dr_willis> they changed the EULA for vista just because of vmare and other virtual-things :)
<saizai|work> hmph.
<saizai|work> could always just crack that
<Dr_willis> if you have vista that came with your dell/compaq/whatever.. it may not even work on a vmware machine
<KevinAlaska_> its because windows sees the hardware setup as a standalone I'd and running in VM as different hardware setups as it looks like from the windows persective.
<Dr_willis> You would be better off doing a clean install of a spare copy of XP into vmware
<saizai|work> it came w/ xp but I wiped that partition when installing kubuntu
<Dr_willis> but none of this is going to help your window games
<saizai|work> all I left was the dell partition
<KevinAlaska_> the licence key will work on an OEM install cd of windows though
<KevinAlaska_> well. ethic wise. you can argue to download a torrent of the image if you have a key already
<Dr_willis> if you  can find a torrent thats not all full of.. stuff.. :)
<nonewmsgs> KevinAlaska_: i usually do the opposite because i often still have the "real cd" but lose keys
 * saizai|work just wants to get it to *work*
<Dr_willis> if it was the version that came with the  DELL then technically hes not allowed to put that on another machine. BUt the definition of 'machine' is the issue.
<Dr_willis> 'work' is not games. :)
<KevinAlaska_> ask a friend. some mom and pop computer places will give you a burned cd if you show them the licence key sticker
<KevinAlaska_> for a fee
<nonewmsgs> OEM license keys and regular license keys aren' the same
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  i was thinking that also.
<saizai|work> basically I want a) 64bit if it's not too much a hassle, b) osx, vista, kubuntu gutsy/hardy, maybe xp, c) a shared area for as much as possible of the data / cross-compatible stuff; d) vmware or other parllels/xen-y virtualization between 'em if possible; and e) everything to work (eg game :-P)
<saizai|work> and iunno what the best way to do that would be
<KevinAlaska_> I now... but a dell licence is an OEM type
<nonewmsgs> multiple computers
<saizai|work> nonewmsgs, ... and on just this laptop :-P
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  64bit will gain you nothing, you can eaially make a fat32 partition to share data   but ntfs is read/writeable now a days.  - vmware  works fine. For games dual boot back to windows.
<KevinAlaska_> ebay I bet you can find some licence stickers from broke laptops etc
<saizai|work> I thought you were saying vmware wouldn't work w/ an os (at least vista)  that was installed as a primary boot
<Dr_willis> KevinAlaska_,  :) i recall some web site had 360 panarama of laptops/desktop machines..and you could read the stickers from those. :)
<KevinAlaska_> yes dual boot
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  you do NOT want to run the currently installed windows/xp os on your hard drve inside vmware..
<Dr_willis> vmware can install /run xp/vista/whatever - but  you do NOT want to run it from the 'installed system'
<asobi> what's an easy gui zip/rar/tar program
<Dr_willis> asobi,  ark  perhaps. or mc. :)
<nonewmsgs> asobi: i like 7zip it handles everything
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<asobi> thanks
<nonewmsgs> yeah the good dr_willis knows his stuffs
<saizai|work> I like ark.
<asobi> how do you put password in for ark?
<nonewmsgs> although lately i use the default and it works so well 99% i am not even aware what it is ....beautifully seemless
<saizai|work> Dr_willis, is OSX sensitive like that also?
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  os-x under non apple hardware is not legal. :) ive never ran it on  other hardware. just inside vmware.
<Dr_willis> wich is also .. not really legal.
<saizai|work> m
 * saizai|work whistles
<nonewmsgs> doesn't osx require some goofy propritary chip to even install?
<Dr_willis> I do own an apple machine however. :)
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  thers hacked versions for vmware.
<nonewmsgs> Dr oooo
<Dr_willis> OSX uses that new type of bios/firmware thing.. in ther machines.. if thats what you mean.
<saizai|work> I'm guessing partition management would also be a PITA
<Dr_willis> EFI? EMI? vista was supposed to have support for it also.. but  it dident.
<Dr_willis> one of the main featrues of vmware was the use of virtual hard drives for the OS's so you can easially move/backup the whole OS
<nonewmsgs> this sounds more like a proof-of-concept than an actual need
<KevinAlaska> not to mention the ability to simply access programs you don't to loose or simply can't loose because you still need them.
<saizai|work> 'cept I can't do that 'cause of the vmware-breaks-games thing
<saizai|work> so I guess my choice is to just go with a straight multiboot, no vm
<KevinAlaska> the directS factor
<KevinAlaska> err. directX
<saizai|work> well, maybe w/ xen?
<KevinAlaska> if games or high multimedia stuff on windows... then might need the multiboot
<KevinAlaska> but
<Dr_willis> xen and vista/xp - not doable
<Dr_willis> i think.
<saizai|work> :/
<Dr_willis> unless they have done some serious changes in the last few months..
<saizai|work> unlikely
<nonewmsgs> i'd have mentioned reactOS but then he'd want to have that too
<Dr_willis> so we are back where we started.. if you want games = dual boot
<Dr_willis> BeOS
<saizai|work> yeah.
<Dr_willis> Hiku
<saizai|work> meh.
<saizai|work> ohwell, dualboot is acceptable
<KevinAlaska> depending on how bad you need windows on some other OS the you COULD reinstall the do I'd
<jords> I've just upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and now sudo does'nt work : sudo: unable to resolve host jords-laptop. I think the problem is that jords-laptop isn't specified in my /etc/hosts file, but I can't sudo to edit it
<jords> this seems like a big bug
<nonewmsgs> jords:  that isnt'a  bug that's DNS
<KevinAlaska> reinstall winXP image or crack it
<Dr_willis> jords,  boot to rescue mode and edit it. or boot live cd and edit it.
<KevinAlaska> or reinstall!!!! XD. heh
<jords> nonewmsgs: I know. But the hardy upgrade was what broke it
<jords> Dr_willisL How do you do rescue mode?
<jords> nvm i've found it
<KevinAlaska> isn't rescue mode via the kernel you select at start?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> all rescue mode does is tack on the 'single' option the the kernel= lines :)
<Dr_willis> i think
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Vista service pack one adds   support for new UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) industry standard PC firmware for 64-bit systems with functional parity with legacy BIOS firmware/ Thats what we were talking about with the SPECIAL chips for apple hardware i think
<KevinAlaska> no idea about that
<Dr_willis> EFI is the  next generatsion bios replacement it seems. :)  whenever it gets here...
<karas_> hi
<Dr_willis> i want one of those new motherboardx with Linux built into the Motherboard.
<KevinAlaska> spiffy
<Dr_willis> then ya could play soilitare while the os boots. :)
<kkathman> anyone know why you cant download compiz themes on kubuntu?
<KevinAlaska> impatient are we!?  :P  I am
<kkathman> the repositories say "click here" but nothing happens?
<Dr_willis> compiz themes or Emerald themes?
<Dr_willis> for emerald one Must do some commands/install some tools - to let the emerald theme manager get the latest themes
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Details on that url.
<kkathman> no there were no details there
<neville_> Can someone recommend to me a decent, although not overly expensive, motherboard I can use to milk my $58 E2140 for all the performance it's worth?
<westy> i have been trying for a while to getting the nvidia settings to work but it keeps crashing x
<westy> can someone help me or send me a howto guide
<ere4si> !nvidia | westy seen this?
<ubotu> westy seen this?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<westy> thanks m8
<ere4si> :)
<saizai|work> sohm, looks like osx install would be too much of a pita
<rabindra__> i need to burn some avi files to a dvd, i am using kubuntu 7.10
<rabindra__> which software do I need
<ere4si> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Fritzel> where do you configure runlevels?
<ere4si> Fritzel: depends on what you want to do - I use an app   sysv-rc-conf   from the repos
<Fritzel> ere4si: I'll take a look and see if that does what I need it to, also what is the default run level for ubuntu?
<ere4si> 2
<Fritzel> 2? wow I wasn't expecting that, alright thanks
<ere4si> in /etc/rc2.d
<saizai|work> does kubuntu even come in 64bit for non-AMD processors?
<saizai|work> I'm not seeing the dvd for 64x86
<neville_> ..
<neville_> They're one and the same
<neville_> They work in EM64T or whatever it is, and AMD variety
 * saizai|work tilts head
<saizai|work> EM64T = Intel?
<saizai|work> I have a centrinal t7500
<saizai|work> *centrino
<neville_> Yes
<neville_> I dunno whether Centrino is 64bit though
<neville_> But that 64bit version works on Intel and AMD
<saizai|work> yet it's labeled as being for 64-bit AMD only
<iceman15> does kubuntu have easy support for network music streaming? i just tried geexbox and it wouldnt give me any volume
<saizai|work> amarok works
<Dr_willis> iceman15 try some other live cd's/disrtos see if your sound card works in them.
<Dr_willis> The geexbox customizer had some settinghs for sound cards i recall.. but never needed to mess with them.
<iceman15> dr willis - i installed puppy and it worked
<Dr_willis> iceman15,  thats weird.
<saizai|work> Dr_willis, what's your hardware?
 * saizai|work is curious how hard it'd be to get osx on this thing
<Dr_willis> iceman15,  try DSL next. :)
<Dr_willis> saizai|work,  as ive said befor.. I ran OS-X inside vmware. I got the vmware osx image.. and ran it :) took 10 sec.
<Dr_willis> and it was not 100% legal to do so.
<iceman15> dr willis, do you know anything about puppy linux? since i have it working i figure i could just keep it and use it if i can figure out how to stream over the network
<Dr_willis> Puppy is a full yet small disrto. You can easially install extra things on it.
<Dr_willis> or mount samba shares, or whatever if you want.
<iceman15> ok cool, i do some browsing and hopefully figure it out
<jerknextdoor> can anyone tell me how to add and remove apps from the kmenu?
<Dr_willis> Yep theres 'puplets' that are thepuppy packages.. easy way would to be use fusesmb, if it has support for that.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thers a menu editor i thought for kde. or you could mess with the various .destop files
<Dr_willis> # apt-cache search kde | grep menu
<Dr_willis> kmenuedit - menu editor for KDE
<saizai|work> Dr_willis, you've not tried getting it to run straight then
<jerknextdoor> sweet thanks.
<Dr_willis> saizai|work, getting OS-X to install on non-apple-non-efi hardware.. will be a task
<saizai|work> lol
<saizai|work> I'll pass then
<saizai|work> it runs well under vmware?
<Dr_willis> it runs...
<Dr_willis> :)
<saizai|work> ha
<saizai|work> any issues eg upgrading 10.4.10 to 10.5?
<Dr_willis> you dont upgrade. :)
<saizai|work> why?
<Dr_willis> it will see its not a legit copy.
<Dr_willis> go find it and try it out..  I ran it for all of 10 min just to see if it worked..  it did.. i dont reccomend using it.
<saizai|work> there's not a 10.5x vmware image out?
<saizai|work> m
<Dr_willis> go look for it i guess.. Ive no idea.
<saizai|work> m
<saizai|work> I see an image of 10.5.1, tho not specifically for vmware
<saizai|work> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/ is confusing re whether the amd64 version is appropriate for an 64-bit intel chip
<TeslaTony> saizai|work: The amd64 version is for ALL 64 bit chips
<SilentDis> will i be shot out of a cannon if i ask if there's a release date for 8.04 final?  *braces for impact*
<saizai|work> TeslaTony, so I've figured now that I read the wikipedia article
<saizai|work> but that really wasn't clear from the release doc
<TeslaTony> SilentDis: It's either the 27th or the 29th
<jerknextdoor> does anyone use virtualbox to dualboot kubuntu in osx?
<SilentDis> TeslaTony: thanks much :)
<sxenos_> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 beta, with KDE 4 installed. When I change things in system settings -> display, the changes don't take effect and the "apply" button is disabled. How do I change my settings?
<sxenos_> How do I connect to an IRC using Kopete?
<ere4si> I found it easier to just install xchat sxenos_
<sxenos_> ere4si: Yes, I have xchat and chatzilla, but I wanted to try the full KDE 4 experience... so I'm trying to learn to use the KDE IRC tool.
<ere4si> sxenos_: good luck then - I've never tried it
<jithin> Hello any one got any problem with mozilla vlc plugin for firefox 3
<brend_> Firefox for Kubuntu
<jerknextdoor> anyone know why i cant seem to turn off the sounds in konversation?
<amit_> register!
<ere4si> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<amit_> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Jucato> jerknextdoor: Settings -> Configure Notifications
<jerknextdoor> i did that but it is still making sounds when i get a notification.
<jerknextdoor> maybe i just need to restart.  i've been playing with a bunch of stuff so it wouldnt surprise me if i broke something.  haha
<Jucato> jerknextdoor: when are you getting the sound?
<subspider> hi
<subspider> i need help
<Jucato> jerknextdoor: when are you getting the sound notifications in konvi?
<Jucato> subspider: ask your question. if someone knows, they'll answer
<Jucato> (if they're around)
<subspider> i try to open de apt get and say that i have onother apt runnign but i don't see anything running
<jerknextdoor> when i leave a room.  the notification pops up and it makes a sound
<Jucato> jerknextdoor: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Warning Dialogs
<Jucato> !aptfix | subspider
<ubotu> subspider: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<subspider> thanks
<subspider> cool ;)
<jerknextdoor> there is no sound option under the warning dialogs menu.  i want the warning just not the sound.  oh well, its not that big of a deal.  lease of my problems really.
<subspider> try ro seach where is sound file and take it out
<Jucato> er...
<rony_> ciaoooooooooooo
<gh> where can i find info on building a kernel? specifically a 32bit kernel with PAE support?
<ere4si> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<Dr_willis> Lol
<ere4si> hehe
<gh> danke
<gh> thank you*
<ere4si> welkomme
<jithin> can anyone help me in setting up plugins in firefox beta 5
<jerknextdoor> do you have nightly tester tools?
<jerknextdoor> that was directed at jithin
<jithin> no
<jithin> how do i get it (to jerknextdoor)
<jithin> register sixfeet6
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !heron
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rumbaroy> well, hello!
<dsut> hello, world?
<DexterF> how's the roadmap for hardy comming? release on 24th as planned?
<DexterF> and what's it's status right now? beta as the bot says? no RC yet?
<Dr_willis> Breakage every other day it seems . :)
<rlount> DexterF, I have heard support for my Intel 3945 is broken so I have not checked much into it.
<neville_> Rushing right into the full release is seen as silly, right?
<neville_> How long in terms of support will Gutsy have left?
<rlount> Sometime into 2009...
<neville_> I might not bother in that case, everything is currently in a utopia-like state of being :P
<Dr_willis> UtopiaLinux
<Dr_willis> :)
<_noname> hi there
<DexterF> when does support for feisty run out?
<_noname> I have erased all my data with DRAN by accident. The process just started when i realised that it is in progress so i rebooted the machine quickly. Can i recover my data somehow?
<DexterF> what's DRAN?
<rlount> that sounds like it sucks.
<_noname> DexterF: it's a livecd to safely remove data
<DexterF> _noname: live linux? what does it use to erase the disk, dd or shred?
<rlount> _noname, boot a live cd and mount the disk if you can... copy whats left off to another disk. (?)
<rlount> _noname, DRAN or DBAN?
<DexterF> _noname: a good analysis before rushing to action is prefered in disk recovery. first, gather as much info about the target as possible. can you rememeber the partition layout?
<rlount> I have used deriks boot & nuke and thats what it does. use with the most extreme caution you know.
<JoshOvki> the whole point of DBAN is so you CANT get data back
<rlount> totally.
<_noname> DexterF: i used this
<rlount> works really well.
<JoshOvki> yeh
<_noname> DexterF: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<JoshOvki> _noname: your buggered, like i said above its designed to stop you getting the databack
<JoshOvki> you might be able to rescue all the stuff it didnt delete by booting from a live CD and copying everything to a new drive
<_noname> DexterF: yes i had one winxp part on sda1 and sda3 - ext3 and swap at sda4
<DexterF> _noname: well, it depends on how the tools that come it work. let's assume they work from sector zero to end and you pulled the power realy quick chances are only your windows partition is gone
<_noname> JoshOvki: so it's impossible to recover the data?
<DexterF> _noname: if DBAN for some reasons start by randomly writing across the disk, you're probably screwed but that would be the first time I heard of such a tool acting like this.
<JoshOvki> _noname: any data that it removed it is yes. Its made to you cant use any recovery software to get it back  "DBAN prevents or thoroughly hinders all known techniques of hard disk forensic analysis."
<JoshOvki> hard disk forensic analysis, is the techniques used to recover data
<DexterF> JoshOvki: which usually means it uses "shred" which means it works sector 0 -> end. good chances only the first partition is hosed
<DexterF> _noname: you say windows on sda1 *and* sda3 - so sda1 is win only, the OS, and sda3 is apps and data?
<_noname> DexterF: too bad... i had lot of important data out ther (i mean the first partition)
<_noname> DexterF: yes
<DexterF> _noname: my suggestion: take the disk to a windows xp computer. install the following software: 1. Partition Magic 8.0   2. Stellar Pheonix for FAT/NTFS  3. Steallr Phoenix for Linux.
<DexterF> _noname: use PM 8.0 to recover the partition table. use SP to recover data from the partitions (you'll need a fresh target disk)
<JoshOvki> and prey alot
<DexterF> for sda1: if you can recover the start, you pretty much have the start and end of sda1: sda1 starts at sector 64 and end right before sda3 (I guess, unless there's sda2, too)
<DexterF> you can dd sector 64-(sda3-1) to a file and either run Stellar on this, or if Stellar happens not to support drive images (not sure) try GetDataBack.
<_noname> i think i had swap@sda4 but i can't remember for sure DexterF
<JoshOvki> _noname: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1885756&forum_id=208932
<DexterF> Stellar and GDB once got me back 70% of a crashed 120gig drive, so results are quite good. It's highly likely the first sectors on sd1 were the win inst, not data so I'd give it a shot.
<DexterF> JoshOvki. _noname : there's no way to recover data that actuallay *has* been wiped. but _noname says he pulled the plug when dban was starting to work, so all we have here likely is a few lost sectors at the start of the disk.
<DexterF> _noname: how big is sda1?
<DexterF> ok, couple of kubuntu questions for a change: 1. in Gutsy, how do I get rid of Dolphin and have konqueror handle all file business again?
<DexterF> and: why do konw mouse gestures not work anymore in gutsy?
<llutz> !dophin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dophin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<llutz> DexterF: ^^
<DexterF> :) thanks
<_noname> DexterF: about 80 gigs, the same is the linux part but honestly i can recover most of data stored on linux part. since i have it backed up
<jordan_> hey guys my xserver keeps randomly restarting?
<DexterF> _noname: you'll get most of sda1/3 with PM and SP if really needed
<DexterF> jordan_: but works in between? what card/driver?
<jordan_> dont laugh
<jordan_> geforce mx42o
<jordan_> i know an upgrade is needed
<jordan_> it could be hours or minutes
<DexterF> jordan_: I use a radeon 7200 in my video machine...
<jordan_> nice
<JoshOvki> better than my last card
<DexterF> hmm, does it only occur on specific apps?
<jordan_> firefox is the main culpret
<DexterF> like runnign 3d? do you use the closed src nv driver?
<DexterF> firefox. fancy extensions?
<jordan_> i have the nvidia legend binary and restriced driver from nvidia and no ff ext
<_noname> DexterF: is there a possibility to boot some kind of recovery cd and put all sda1 contents to ex-sda3 partition since i havent got any other disk to store the data on
<JoshOvki> _noname: you could try backtrack2
 * rlount looks at backtrack2
<DexterF> _noname: almost any live cd comes with dd or dd_rescue, that copied byte by byte. but the target partition needs to be the same size.
<_noname> JoshOvki: any url?
<JoshOvki> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<DexterF> you could then install win in sda1 again, put SP and PM on top and see what you can harvest from sd3
<JoshOvki> has some recovery software too
<rlount> heh, I was thinking the ubuntu live cd.
<JoshOvki> not sure how well it works tho
<rlount> right.
<_noname> DexterF: the same size as what?
<rlount> DexterF, is right in that remembering the orig partition size(s) will be essential.
<JoshOvki> is it possible to install madwifi and get it working without restarting?
<rlount> maybe by restarting just networking.
<_noname> rlount: you mean the exact size? in megabytes, bytes?
<DexterF> _noname: same size as the original sda1. unless you have dd put the data in a file
<DexterF> sectors
<DexterF> cylinders will probably do, too
<_noname> DexterF: i don't know if kubuntu comes with dd
<rlount> _noname, DexterF is talking what you need.
<jordan_> just read it could be to over heating?? but t cant be that surely i can play cs:S for absolute hours with no problems
<_noname> rlount: yes i see
<jordan_> at highest allowed settings with wine
<rlount> anyone have an kubuntu cd to run apt-package --list against?
<DexterF> jordan_: doesn't look like. more as if FF pulls some weird X function call which it chokes on and dies. unlikely for FF but not impossible.
<jordan_> yer but it is others
<_noname> there's also a tool called active partition recovery, I wonder if it could help
<jordan_> i could be on konquerer
<jordan_> even konversation
<jordan_> amarok
<DexterF> jordan_: low on RAM/swap?
<jordan_> 512 ram 1gig swap
<DexterF> hmm.
<DexterF> gutsy, you said?
<rlount> _noname, there is a chance that if it was built w/ lvm (which I think is default), you could boot an ubuntu/kubuntu live cd, install the lvm-tools and see whats up with the drive. the lvm data might be intact... i wonder if that would be possible.
<jordan_> yup
<DexterF> jordan_: compiz?
<jordan_> no
<jordan_> no special 3ds
<jordan_> 1 desktop
<DexterF> odd. paste the Xorg.0.log somewhere.
<jordan_> whers that located
 * rlount goes back to pkcs12
<DexterF> jordan_: /var/log
<_noname> rlount:   lvm-tools? is that the exact package name?
<jordan_> xorg.0.log @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62222/
<DexterF> jordan_: looks fine, no critical errors or such. which should mean that X doesn't die because of an erro in X itself but someone else kills it or it runs out of memory. I suggest you open a terminal and run watch -n1 free and start usign your computer like you usually would. if RAM usage goes up drastically, some app has a mem leak. which would fit the symptom. try and figure which on eit is.
<jordan_> kk
<jordan_> but how will i see it if the mem leak spikes and x dies
<rlount> _noname, one sec
<jordan_> 507712     497404      10308
<jordan_> total used free
<jordan_>  that norm?
<DexterF> jordan_: you need to monitor it. look at the terminal every now and then. when mem usage goes up, run top and have it sort by mem usage. that will tell. oh, even better indicator: resources applet in kicker
<DexterF> in german its KDE-Systemüberwachung, dunno what it is in engl or nl
<jordan_> ksysguard??
<rlount> _noname, no, not the pkg name. one sec.
 * rlount digs through tomboy
<jordan_> but whys there so much ram being cached in the first place
<DexterF> jordan_: linux always uses as much ram as possible: "ram unused is ram wasted" so all ram that isn't needed for apps is used for buffers. the interesting line is one below, the entry "- buffers", that shows how much ram the apps are using. oh, and use free -m, that shows megabytes
<jordan_> oh ok
<jordan_> makes sense
<DexterF> yup
<jordan_> 158344 used 34938 free
<jordan_> oops 349400 free
<DexterF> in kde...?
<jordan_> yup
<DexterF> darn low mem usage for kde...
<_noname> DexterF: the stellar seems to be good but it's commercial so what i can do is to download a demo
<DexterF> _noname: well you'll have to buy it. or.. ahem... well.
<_noname> lol
<_noname> i can't even dl it since i am on livecd... unless i can boot it from usb stick?
<rlount> _noname, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html  The instructions are for crypto/lvm, just ignore the crypto. it does work btw, I made it past the passwd part and was able to salvage some data before the drive totally gave up.
<_noname> i mean i can't burn the iso image since i have livecd in my cd drive
<rlount> _noname, how much memory in your machine?
<DexterF> _noname: nah, you need a running windows. I think I saw a BartPE with Stellar preinstalled, but I really can't remember where. but seriously, for data recovery I'd use a fresh machine with plety of backup space. ask a freind or so.
<_noname> rlount: 1 gig of ram
<jordan_> no pikes with flash
<jordan_> spikes*
<rlount> _noname, heh, you might load the live cd 'toram' and get away with burning another.
<DexterF> jordan_: chances are it first occurs after a while. mem leaks can be tricky.
 * rlount shrugs and thinks millage may vary
<_noname> rl i don't even know how can i load it into ram?
<jordan_> although the flash is laggy
<jordan_> its actually got the freed ram upto 40meg from 10meg
<jordan_> buffers doubled
<rlount> _noname, then have a friend burn one for you?
<jordan_> and cache halved
<jordan_> ut whats the laggy effect of flash about?
<rlount> _noname, google livecd toram? ;)
 * rlount looks and thinks maybe w/ out the question mark.
<SpeS> hi, can anyone help me with the configuration of a Maudio Delta66 please?? I know it works on win and I can see the modules in the kernel, and can see the signal in envy24control, but can't hear a sound from it in my Kubuntu...
<rlount> _noname, seriously, you need to have some disk to put the data on, then some form of live media w/ tools on it to perform recovery, and a way to read instructions while you do it.
<rlount> map that out and proceed.
<_noname> rlount: ok i'll try thanks... but i am afraid i have only 20gb hdd and some dvd's ... well maybe it will do
<Nyad> hey does anyone know of a linux program which is similar to  Realtek HD sound effect manager
<Nyad> which was a windows program
<algyz> Nyad:  try apt-cache search sound effects, you'll find something, I hope.
<SpeS> anyone knows where is alsaconf in kubuntu or the equivalent????
<emilsedgh> SpeS: i dont know what youre exactly looking for but there are some things in System Settings->Sound i think
<SpeS> emilsedgh, I've seen that, seems to be ok
<SpeS> the problem is that I can't hear a sound from the card, but everything seems to be ok
<SpeS> the kernel modules, the routing...
<SpeS> I can even see the signal with envy24control
<davismi78> hi, im new to linux and i want to know if there is a way to make it make a sound to see how loud the volume is without having to play a video
<richard> hi all i have installed the ati restricted driver and now i am getting loads of graphic sprites any help?
<_ZeuZ_> Guys; what kernel does 8.04 run? has it got any problems with the bcm43xx (now b43) modules and firmware?
<_ZeuZ_> !kernel 8.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel 8.04 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ...
<richard> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_ZeuZ_> richard: why not using the auto restricted modules installer?
<richard> i have used that but now kde desktop is all messed up
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<_ZeuZ_> you sure it's related to drivers?
<_ZeuZ_> what was the last thing you did before it got messed up¿
<richard> well i towkrs fine in XP and fine untill i install the restriced drivers
<_ZeuZ_> that doesn't help much... what do you mean by towkrs ?
<richard> it works
<_ZeuZ_> you're using KDE on XP also? For that, the Restricted modules and drivers have no relation.
<Nyad> does ssh use a lot of bandwidth?
<_ZeuZ_> Nyad: no
<_ZeuZ_> Nyad: Minimum consume against other RA protocol
<_ZeuZ_> Nyad: Minimum consume against other RA protocols*
<LegolasV> Why is it that NetworkManager is running and works as it should, but when I invoke "qdbus|grep freedesktop" it doesn't list org.freedesktop.NetworkManager?
<wizkoder> I recently found acetoneiso2 as a very nive replacement for demon toolz. I am wondering why its nor part of the official ubuntu repository. Is anybody here that could try the program and maybe include it?
<_ZeuZ_> LegolasV: Try: ps ax | grep NetWorkManager
<_ZeuZ_> Hmm...
<_ZeuZ_> LegolasV: Better try networkmanager instead directly, or try both, and tell me about the output
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: I did: root      5452  0.1  1.9  48412 20376 ?        Ssl  08:58   0:18 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<_ZeuZ_> that was the only output?
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: I can connect etc to wireless networks using Knetworkmanager
<Nyad> how do I tell the packagers for kubuntu to add the new Pygame 1.8 to their repositories?
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: no, also a line about NetworkManagerDispatcher
<_ZeuZ_> LegaolasV: What *ubuntu version are you using? I actually use Debian SID, but since *Ubuntu is based upon it, I'll try to help...
<_ZeuZ_> Also, what Wireless Card?
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: hardy, kde 4
<_ZeuZ_> mind you telling me the kernel version (uname -r) or (uname -a)
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: Linux citry 2.6.24-14-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 3 04:49:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: probably a dbus problem, happend with Hal too
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: qdbus does list all the kde services though
<_ZeuZ_> neh, well, I wouldn't rely on that to test... what does iwconfig say? (as root, obviously ;))
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: yep, mentions my wireless card being connected to the wlan here
<Nyad> how do I tell the packagers for kubuntu to add the new Pygame 1.8 to their repositories?
<LegolasV> _ZeuZ_: btw, ubuntu doesn't need root for iwconfig / ifconfig
<SlimeyPete> Nyad: if it's not in the hardy repositories, you can raise a bug on launchpad but I think the hardy repos are more or less frozen now
<Nyad> frozen? meaning....
<SlimeyPete> meaning they won't add stuff. I could be wrong though.
<Nyad> if a friend has given me ssh access to his pc, ie he gave me his username and password etc. How does he stop me from being able to get in?
<CheGuevara> change his password
<CheGuevara> disable ssh
<CheGuevara> block ur ip
<ere4si> Nyad: use iptables to block you're ip address
<Nyad> with ssh I don't have admin rights hey?
<CheGuevara> depends what the account is
<CheGuevara> if you can sudo from it
<KalEl> does ktorrent show the availability anywhere?
<Jucato> availability of?
<KalEl> meaning if a torrent has only 90% of the chunks available from the peers i've connected, 90% is the availability
<ere4si> this might not be the night for it!
<KalEl> why are so many people joining and unjoining?
<SlimeyPete> server trouble.
<Hamra> what's going on? joining and leaving?
<Jucato> !nesplit | KalEl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nesplit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !netsplit | KalEl
<ubotu> KalEl: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<KalEl> oh ok thanks
<ere4si> bye
<Jucato> or... we're secretly going to an IRC meeting and you're not invited :)
<KalEl> :)
<KalEl> i was worried somebody might be controlling lots of zombies in this net
<Hamra> so is this server split done on purpose for something like maintenance, or some error happening?
<SlimeyPete> erk... don't IRC as root!
<kblin> hi folks
<nosrednaekim> hey kblin
<Hamra> is there some good pdf viewer other than kpdf? and other than acrobat, something not restricted?
<Jucato> xpdf, evince (GNOME)
<DexterF> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> try searching in Adept Manager or Add/Remove Programs or using apt-cache search
<kblin> is there a nice gui for managing XEN?
<kblin> or a curses based TUI, for that matter
<Jucato> kblin: you can try searching in kde-apps.org or qt-apps.org
 * Hamra is going somewhere
 * Hamra came back from whatever he was doing
<subspider> can someone tell me how to run a .sh file
<subspider> ??
<subspider> i have these file "netbeans-6.0.1-ml-linux.sh"
<azuki> how can I unmount a multiple mounted drive?
<eagles0513875> i miss kubuntu
<subspider> i have these file "netbeans-6.0.1-ml-linux.sh"
<BluesKaj> subspider, in the konsole cd to the directory where the file is located, then ./filename.sh
<subspider> thanks
<BluesKaj> subspider, it usually works
<azuki> <noob> there is nobody on #yourdistro :( </noob>
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i miss kubuntu
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, then install kubuntu-desktop :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i do with the alternate cd of hardy and it hangs on loading hardware devices and with gutsy i get a nasty pnp bios bug which doesnt let me run x
<subspider> i think it's working
<Jucato> azuki: you really went there? O.o
<Jucato> azuki: if you can see your drive in media:/ maybe you can right-click on it and select Unmount?
<azuki> Jucato: nope..
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: unless u can really help me get those problems resolved im stickign with open suse which is the only one that works on here not even centos works on here only reason im guessing is that my hardware is too new
<azuki> jucato: neither of them work, (unable to mount), and using umount in terminalt says: "seems to be mounter multiple times"
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, whay are you using the alternate cd ?
<azuki> only option now seems reboot.. :/
<Jucato> uh oh...
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: hardy beta hangs when trying to load my partitions and goes nowhere
<eagles0513875> at least with the alternate cd i can get it installed
<BluesKaj> how old is your HW ?
<eagles0513875> bought this laptop back in december
<eagles0513875> so its rather new
<azuki> Jucato: oh.. and there is only ONE in the /media folder.. but twice on the desktop ...
<eagles0513875> turion x2 processor with nvidia go 6150 chipset and video card
<Jucato> azuki: I didn't say /media.. but media:/
<BluesKaj> I'll bet it came with Vista installed eh eagles0513875 ?
<Jucato> azuki: I'm not sure I can help though.. not very good at mounting :/
<eagles0513875> ya it did blues
<azuki> Jucato: neither am I :)
<eagles0513875> i cant wait till next thursday ill have my old big a88 laptop i can put kubuntu on that one
<eagles0513875> thinking of hosting my website off of there
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you totally wipe the HD ,or did you partition it for dual boot ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: totally whiped
<azuki> what is media:/ ?
<BluesKaj> ahh eagles0513875, the drivers are gone , so kubuntu couldn't see them when trying to install itself
<Jucato> azuki: in Konquero, type in media:/
<TheGateKeeper> so when 8.04 going to be released?
<BluesKaj> april 24
<BluesKaj> AFAIK
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> !release date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release date - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> im confued blues what u mean drivers totally gone
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpeS> hi, anyone knows where is alsaconf in kubuntu or the equivalent???? I can't make a Maudio delta66 to emit any sound...
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, sometimes if there is another OS , linux will see the drivers and setup the HAL accordingly , otherwise with brand new HW there's no way it can tell what it is.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: so i have to duel boot
<BluesKaj> some ppl dispute this claim , but I read about it somewhere
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:  or what ur saying is deal with winblows vista
<BluesKaj> not necessarily , maybe launchpad has a workaround for your HW
<eagles0513875> i posted 2 bugs on there bout it locking up during boot as well as when reading partitions on normal cd
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, have you tried a regular kubuntu cd , no special alternate installs etc , just the generic one
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> not duel boot
<eagles0513875> it would be nice if i could honestly get rid of vista
<eagles0513875> the way things r looking its highly unlikley
<BluesKaj> you still have it ?
<eagles0513875> still have what vista
<eagles0513875> ya im on open suse atm cuz its the onlyone that seems to work
<BluesKaj> yes
<eagles0513875> i have to use hardy cuz gutsy duel boot or not i have a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> ya i have normal install cd of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> pnp bios bug, hmm sorry , can't help you there
<SpeS> hi, sorry, my system crashed :S
<SpeS> any idea about alsaconf or how to make a delta66 work in Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> thats y i have to use hardy cuz it seems like its been fixed
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: u think my hardware is just too new
<BluesKaj> dunno , could be
<eagles0513875> this blows
<eagles0513875> lol im sry to say
<eagles0513875> im looking forward to getting my old machine back use it as my r&d machine to start developing a cluster distro based on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: could i install kubuntu onto an external 80gb hard drive with usb and run kubuntu that way
<lkasdaf> Hi. I installed my nvidia drivers by going to init 1. how do I remove them?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, it would still be using the same Mobo and RAM etc , the only thing different would be the HDD
<eagles0513875> would i still need vista
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, dunno for sure
<eagles0513875> i would give anything ot get rid of it
<eagles0513875> would the latest kernel release contain the drivers that r needed for an install
<lkasdaf> How do I uninstall my nvidia drivers? I didn't use the restricted driver manager. I just installed them manually with the Nvidia binary
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I would go to #kubuntu+1 and ask there
<eagles0513875> ok
<Jucato> eagles0513875: #ubuntu+1 actually
<eagles0513875> was bout to say nobody is in there
<lkasdaf> How do I uninstall my nvidia drivers? I didn't use the restricted driver manager. I just installed them manually with the Nvidia binary
<eagles0513875> rooms dead in there blues
<eagles0513875> nobody answered my question
<eagles0513875> im goign to reboot with kernel updates and what not on here
<BluesKaj> lkasdaf, what kind of file extension is the manually installed driver?
<lkasdaf> .run
<lkasdaf> I did.  sudo init 1      sudo sh  file.run        init 5        startx        But how do I remove it?
<BluesKaj> lkasdaf, cd to the dir then sudo dpkg -r driverfilename
<lkasdaf> ok that sounds right, but where would the dir be?
<BluesKaj> lkasdaf, wherever the original DL is , prolly, /home/yourusername
<lkasdaf> ok thanks
<Jd0gg> trying to install kubuntu (7.10) on a hard drive that requires Ontrack disk manager (Dynamic Disk Overlay) to recognize all or the space on the drive, i've got the computer booted up into the kubuntu installation screen however kubuntu is not reporting the proper partition table
<Jd0gg> all of the space*
<Jd0gg> and i've made sure that the DDO software is loading before kubuntu loads up, and i also have insured that no other hard drives are hooked up but the one i am focused on installing kubuntu on... any ideas?
<esophagus> anyone know how to get scim working across all apps? works in kopete and konqueror, amarok, etc. but not in kate, openoffice, koffice
<cannon> hey guys, whats a good ftp proggie for kubuntu ... that has a gui?
<llutz> krusader/konqueror
<cannon> konqueror does ftp?
<llutz> sure and several other protocols too
<esophagus> damn scim
<esophagus> if anyone can advise on getting scim with CJK input working in openoffice without scim-bridge, let me know (it did nothing)
<Mr_Sonoma> any one got a suggestion on a cups/windows problem? I can see my printer on my linux box with my wifes windows laptop, I have added the printer into her laptop (installed driver) and obviously since i can browse my kubuntu machine SAMBA is working.....but what i dont get is why when i send the test print it shows as sent on windows, and shows in the jobs page of the cups interface but never actually prints out of the printer....suggestions
<Mr_Sonoma>  on what i've missed?
<KalEl> hi, how can i remove all kde3 applications and automatically install all kde4 versions?
<neville_> KalEl you sound crazy
<toyo|desk> hey guys and gals, quick question...are the repos for kubuntu and ubuntu the same?
<KalEl> toyo|desk, yeah it's the same.
<toyo|desk> oh ok
<toyo|desk> cool
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, I have to ask the obvious ... did you give your linuxbox print permissions on the the wife's windows firewall ?
<toyo|desk> so if I have kubuntu 7.10 I should have all the same kinda package selection as if I had ubuntu 7.10
<KalEl> neville_ i am
<eduard510> hi..how can i  give a IP static channel to use samba?
<BluesKaj> eduard510, the IP is staic on home networks
<BluesKaj> static
<BluesKaj> each pc or device has a given static IP within the network
<llutz> BluesKaj: most guys use dhcp now, no stativ ips anymore
<llutz> static
<toyo|desk> unless its a static entry in the dhcp server and thats entirely different
<toyo|desk> :P
<drbobb> no it's not really different at all
<toyo|desk> drbobb, the config is
<toyo|desk> :P
<drbobb> but the functionality isn't
<toyo|desk> well no
<drbobb> once the host is up and the network is running
<drbobb> it makes no difference where its config data came from
<toyo|desk> true
<drbobb> you could as well be manually calling ifconfig and route after every boot, assuming you have nothing better to do with your time
<sparr_> I am trying to use my pc with my hdtv.  I can get 1024x768 ad 1280x768 to work, but not 136*x768 (tried 1360, 1366, etc).  Any advice?
<toyo|desk> what tv is it sparr_ and what kind of input are you using, depending on the tv it may only accept certain resolutions depending on the input you use
<esophagus> anyone had success getting scim working under linux?
<sparr_> phillips 32pf5320/28, vga
<esophagus> er, that was stupid
<esophagus> getting scim working under openoffice/firefox, etc. under kde
<toyo|desk> sparr_, Supported Display Resolution
<toyo|desk> Sound
<toyo|desk> •Sound Enhancement: Dynamic Bass Enhancement, Auto Volume Leveller
<toyo|desk> •Sound System: Stereo, Virtual Dolby Surround, SAP
<toyo|desk> •Output power (RMS): 2 x 15 W RMS
<toyo|desk> •Equalizer: 5-bands
<toyo|desk> Convenience
<toyo|desk> •Ease of Installation: Auto Program Naming, Autostore, Fine Tuning
<toyo|desk> •Ease of Use: Graphical User Interface, Program List, Side Control, AutoSound, AutoPicture, 8 channel smart surf list
<larynxeater> anyone good with scim voodoo?
<toyo|desk> •Remote control type: RCFN05SPS00
<toyo|desk> •Picture in Picture: Picture in graphics
<toyo|desk> •Remote Control: Amp, DVD, TV, Multi-functional
<toyo|desk> •Screen Format Adjustments: 4:3, Movie expand 14:9, Movie expand 16:9, Subtitle Zoom, Super Zoom, Widescreen
<toyo|desk> •Clock: Sleep Timer, Wake up Clock
<toyo|desk> •VESA Mount: 200 x 100 mm
<toyo|desk> •Convenience Enhancements: Closed Captioning (analog), Vchip and parental lock
<toyo|desk> •On-Screen Display languages: Portuguese, Canadian French, English, Spanish
<toyo|desk> Tuner/Reception/Transmission
<toyo|desk> •Tuner bands: Hyperband, S-Channel, UHF, VHF
<toyo|desk> •TV system: NTSC, PAL N, PAL M
<toyo|desk> •Video Playback: NTSC, PAL, PAL B/G
<cached> why is kubuntu a cd while ubuntu is a dvd?
<toyo|desk> •Aerial Input: 75 ohm coaxial (IEC75)
<toyo|desk> •Tuner Display: PLL
<toyo|desk> •Number of Preset Channels: 125
<toyo|desk> Connectivity
<toyo|desk> •Number of AV connections: 5
<toyo|desk> •Other connections: Antenna IEC75, Monitor out L/R (Cinch)
<toyo|desk> •AV 1: YPbPr (2fh), Audio L/R in
<toyo|desk> •AV 2: CVBS, S-Video, Audio L/R in
<toyo|desk> •AV 3: VGA PC-in, YPbPr (2Fh), Audio L/R in
<toyo|desk> •Front / Side connections: CVBS in, Headphone out, S-video in, Audio L/R in
<toyo|desk> •AV 4: HDMI
<cached> toyo|desk: ever heard of a pastebin?
<toyo|desk> Power
<toyo|desk> •Power consumption: 120 W Normal Operation W
<toyo|desk> •Standby power consumption: 1 W <
<toyo|desk> •Ambient temperature: 5 °C to 40 °C
<toyo|desk> •Mains power: 100-250V, 50-60Hz
<toyo|desk> Dimensions
<toyo|desk> •Product weight: 18.9 kg
<toyo|desk> •Product weight (lb): 40
<toyo|desk> •Weight incl. Packaging: 22.6 kg
<toyo|desk> •Dimensions (with base) (W x H x D): 924 x 550 x 222 mm
<toyo|desk> •Color cabinet: Silver Frost & Black Deco Front
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, I'll check that.....
<toyo|desk> •Set dimensions (W x H x D): 924 x 511 x 118 mm
<toyo|desk> •Box dimensions (W x H x D): 1000 x 690 x 240 mm
<toyo|desk> Accessories
<toyo|desk> •Included Accessories: Power cord, Quick start guide, Registration card, Remote Control, User Manual, Table top stand, VGA to YPbPr-Cinch cable, Batteries for remote control
<toyo|desk> Loudspeakers
<toyo|desk> •Built-in
<toyo|desk> ak
<cached> how long has toyo|desk been spamming?
<toyo|desk> ....
<PhilRod_> need an op
<toyo|desk> cached, yeah no kidding
<toyo|desk> cached, it didnt paste the 1 line I had selected
<cached> ah
<toyo|desk> anyway....
<toyo|desk> sparr_, http://pastebin.com/m574a3291
<PeterFA> Oh, Kubuntu is so much nicer than Arch.
<toyo|desk> that is supposedly the only resolutions supported by the vga in
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: really. I was thinking about switching back to arch+kdemod...
<cached> is there a good reason kubuntu is a cd and ubuntu is a dvd
<toyo|desk> sorry for the huge spam everyone
<toyo|desk> :/
<Odd-rationale> cached: they are both on cd's
<cached> Odd-rationale: really?
<sparr_> toyo|desk: since ive already established that that document is incorrect, i have no problem continuing along that line
<Odd-rationale> yes. but you can gt either one on a dvd too
<Odd-rationale> *get
<cached> Odd-rationale: heh i must have mixed up ubuntu with fedora or centos
<PeterFA> Odd-rationale, why?
<toyo|desk> sparr_, alright...but usually when a manufacturer says that they only support X modes it means thats what is officially supported, it MAY do more but they are not supported
<KalEl> ktorrent taking up a lot of CPU time - will it be any better with ktorrent-kde4?
<Odd-rationale> cached: yes. fedora is just beginning to start using just one cd
<sparr_> toyo|desk: hence my asking on IRC, instead of asking the manufacturer
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: I dunno :)
<PeterFA> Odd-rationale, Arch is neither put together nor easily configured and put together. So much work just to install even from source packages.
<toyo|desk> all I am saying is you are already using it past its designed specs
<PeterFA> I got into Arch and hated every minute of it.
<PeterFA> Switched to Kubuntu which was a breeze and had fun.
<PeterFA> Got KDE4 installed too.
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: I liked the kiss principle of arch and the control I had. But kubuntu is great too. Just can't decide which I want...
<PeterFA> Kubuntu is less work and less guesswork. It makes sense and doesn't have you have to know stuff.
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: One thing that is keeping me from switching back to arch is that kubuntu and arch booted at about the same time. which is rather strange since arch is "supposed" to fast
<PeterFA> Odd-rationale, one thing I found odd is that it ran faster than Gentoo, both Arch and Kubuntu. I guess I just didn't configure my Gentoo system correctly.
<KalEl> i want to install kubuntu. can i / shall i install kde4 or kde3?
<Odd-rationale> Also I like that I can use kubuntu *and* reccomend it to anyone. Couldn't do that with Arch.
<Odd-rationale> KalEl: Your choice. I would choose kde3 though
<toyo|desk> sparr_, it may end up being that you have to use hdmi to achieve the res that you want
<toyo|desk> eg it wont happen over vga
<KalEl> ok thanks
<PeterFA> KalEl, you can install both.
<KalEl> both will eat up space isn't it? or how much incremental space do i need to install kde4 over kde3?
<PeterFA> KalEl, no idea.
<KalEl> oh ok
<PeterFA> KalEl, are you thinking about installing when you have a limited space?
<PeterFA> KalEl, My download was 800 megs.
<PeterFA> KalEl, that's what I remember seeing.
<KalEl> i am currently using ubuntu with an 8gb partition - i think about 4gb is free, i'll install kde3 over it
<PeterFA> KalEl, you can add KDE4 for install and see what it takes.
<KalEl> ok
<PeterFA> KalEl, add another hardrive and mount it as / and move all the files over there.
<KalEl> ok thanks
<KalEl> bbial
<richard> a\ny one able to help with a wine problem?
<toyo|desk> yes
<toyo|desk> let me get a glass
<toyo|desk> :)
<richard> toyo|desk:  basicall i installed wine then tried to install steam steam installs ok but crashes when it loads i traced this back to gecko
<richard> when i run gecko i get this error Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000024 in 32-bit code (0x01056cde).
<Ashex> how does one manually remove a saved session?
<toyo|desk> hmm richard I have never attempted to install steam on wine
<Ashex> steam will run in wine just fine
<Ashex> just make sure you've setup dx9 in wine beforehand
<Ashex> otherwise it's useless
<toyo|desk> To be able to use steam with wine you need to Install the tahoma.ttf font. Additionally, you must download and Install the Mozilla ActiveX control
<toyo|desk> thats off the fedora howto
<Ashex> yup
<toyo|desk> that may be your gecko issue
<Ashex> you don't really need gecko for it
<Ashex> if all you're doing is playing games, it isn't really needed
<cached> last time i had ubuntu installed, all i had to do to get vpn working was type "sudo vpnc"
<Ashex> just won't see anything on the main screen
<cached> now it's asking me for the IPSec gateway address... what do i say?
<JONY> PERUVIAN
<root> ayuda para español
<llutz> !es | root don't irc as root
<ubotu> root don't irc as root: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gean> hi all! got a fresh 549 EURO cheapest i could get, not it screams to get a new OS. It is a compaq c745EG, Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core-Prozessor T2330 1,60 GHz, which kubuntu installed should i download? gimme a hint please..
<PhilRod_> gean: depends more on what you want to do than on your hardware. Just grab the latest stable version (gutsy, I think)
<gean> for a dual core processor i need the 64-install version?
<llutz> gean: no you don't
<gean> philrod_ , llutz : ok, thanks, the i386 kubuntu desktop 7.10 is ok... i already have it, it works perfectly on the 4GB asus eee already!
<PhilRod_> cool
<SlimeyPete> gean: the 32-bit version will also work fine
<PeterFA> I just installed Kubuntu and I have no sound.
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: Hmm. Did you have sound in arch?
<PeterFA> Odd-rationale, yes.
<BluesKaj> PeterFA, how did you set up your sound in arch? I'm quite sure it'll be very similar in kubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: did you check your alsa-mixer already?
<PeterFA> Odd-rationale, yeah.
<PeterFA> Ah, wrong device.
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: ok :)
<PeterFA> i have like 3 devices that can be registered as cards.
<PeterFA> Is there an interface that let's me select which card to use by default?
<PeterFA> Well, some easy way to make it use the right card perminately?
<spawn57> hi, anyone having trouble with hal at times?
<spawn57> it crashes for me whenever I plugin my sony ericsson phone to read the memory stick
<Odd-rationale> PeterFA: kmix?
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, you have 3 sound cards
<toyo|desk> ?
<PeterFA> Yeah.
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, on on my video capture, one on my onboard, one on my added.
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, I used /etc/asound.conf to force it to use my audigy
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, thanks.
<toyo|desk> pcm.!default {
<toyo|desk>     type hw
<toyo|desk>     card Audigy
<toyo|desk> }
<toyo|desk> ctl.!default {
<toyo|desk>     type hw
<toyo|desk>     card Audigy
<toyo|desk> }
<toyo|desk> that works
<toyo|desk> :)
<toyo|desk> forces EVERYTHING through that card
<toyo|desk> including flash
<toyo|desk> makes it quite nice
<PeterFA> What's esound.conf?
<toyo|desk> its for the enlightened sound daemon
<toyo|desk> esound generally uses alsa
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, cat /proc/asound/cards
<toyo|desk> that will give you the names of your cards
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, where do I stick my asound.conf?
<toyo|desk> like how I put Audigy in my config
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, I have an asound.conf already.
<toyo|desk> yours may be different
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, is there stuff in your asound.conf
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, yeah, I made it myself a while ago.
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> hmm
<PeterFA> I just restarted alsa-utils
<toyo|desk> what is it setup to do
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, force my emu10k1 to be the default.
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> heh
<toyo|desk> ok
<toyo|desk> well
<toyo|desk> isnt that what you want to do?
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, yes.
<toyo|desk> k
<toyo|desk> :)
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, and it isn't being used.
<toyo|desk> hmm
<toyo|desk> dose it look the same as my config/
<PeterFA> No, but it works.
<PeterFA> I've used it before in Gentoo.
<toyo|desk> you switched from gentoo also eh
<toyo|desk> :P
<mot_> anybody get mplayerplug-in working on firefox 3 yet?
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, yes.
<toyo|desk> heh
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, where does asound.conf go?
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, /etc/asound.conf
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, ugh, it didn't work.
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, paste bin your config and the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<andy_> Hello there. I'm wondering if someone could help me with small problem, that's propably relatively easy one.
<PeterFA> http://pastebin.com/m30394edb toyo|desk
<Odd-rationale> !ask | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PeterFA> I have four.
<PeterFA> Sheesh.
<andy_> At least there's someone awake. ;)
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, try pasting http://pastebin.com/m61eb2209 that before your other config items
<andy_> So, I'd need to grant user access to /dev/ttyUSB0, how I do it? Point is to let wvdial to use Huawei without sudo.
<toyo|desk> then restart alsa and let me know if you get sound
<toyo|desk> :)
<bkn> hey all, is adept still being maintained? Anyone know where i can checkout the source code? for some reason  i can't find that info on google, and http://web.mornfall.net/adept.html appears to be out of date.
<Odd-rationale> bkn: Yes adept is still being maintain, afaik. There are plans to port it to kde4
<PeterFA> toyo|desk, that got it thanks.
<spectror> hello all
<toyo|desk> PeterFA, cool
<bkn> Odd-rationale: thanks ... ha. y'know for some reason i completely forgot that most/all kde apps are undergoing the port to KDE4.
<spectror> some one speak french please ? i need help for kutunbu
<Odd-rationale> !fr | spectror
<ubotu> spectror: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<spectror> tank you Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> spectror: no problem
<andy_> Huawei E220 works flawlessly (this connection is thru it), but I had to use "sudo wvdial" for the connection. During boot, I think it would be quite a disturbance.
<toyo|desk> hmm anyone know what the alsa libs source package is called
<eddieftw> alsa-base
<eddieftw> toyo|desk:
<toyo|desk> eddieftw, thanks
<you_idiot> help please. Amarok errors - xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers
<toyo|desk> why is it not in the naming convention of everything else
<toyo|desk> ugh
<toyo|desk> eddieftw, hmm
<toyo|desk> that didnt work
<toyo|desk> its already installed
<toyo|desk> but the app I am compiling still complains
<Ashfire908> what's the difference in k3b between "Normal Copy" and "Clone Copy"?
<you_idiot> no mixer can be found?
<toyo|desk> eddieftw, http://pastebin.com/m76b27512
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: they werent able to help me in the other channel earlier
<BluesKaj> !alsa | toyo|desk
<ubotu> toyo|desk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toyo|desk> BluesKaj, I am compiling a program
<toyo|desk> er attempting to
<toyo|desk> my sound works fine
<kqrl> nirik: i am right now on a kubuntu livecd, and mount complains about mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<toyo|desk> the config script says it cant find the alsa lib sources
<kqrl> nirik: i am right now on a kubuntu livecd, and mount complains about mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<kqrl> *without nirik :P
<dthacker> you_idiot: is your sound working on other applications?
<dthacker> oops, he's gone
<toyo|desk> hehe
<toyo|desk> dthacker, do you happen to know what package provides alsa/asoundlib.h
 * dthacker rummages in the archives......
<toyo|desk> this is on gutsy IIRC
<toyo|desk> lol its sad I dont remember what I have installed
<dthacker> toyo|desk: libasound2-dev  and you can find this by doing a contents search at packages.ubuntu.com
<toyo|desk> dthacker, is there a way to search with apt or dpkg
<toyo|desk> for providers
<dthacker> "Dave Sez: Bookmark it Dano"
<dthacker> toyo|desk: my quick scan of the the apt-get man page says no.   I have not tried it with dpkg
<toyo|desk> dthacker, alright
<toyo|desk> thanks
<toyo|desk> sweet
<toyo|desk> got rid of the alsa error
<toyo|desk> now just need jack
<toyo|desk> :D
<DrakeJustice> is there a freenode kubuntu-dev channel?
<dthacker> #kubuntu-devel
<DrakeJustice> dthacker: thx
<Ralesk> hi all;  xine seems to be unable to output to pulse today o_O  I remember when I installed pulseaudio the other day, xine-based things (say, Amarok) worked like a charm with it
<kuta> how to check the version of my kubuntu?
<vhozard> anyone who knows xlink kai?
<Level15> hi. what do you people recommend for adjusting movie subtitles in linux?
<vhozard> ksuvtitleeditor
<vhozard> ksubtitleeditor
<Level15> thanks
<vhozard> np
<vhozard> anyone who can connect to http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/ ?
<kevikevtmc> Hello
<NickPresta> vhozard, I can ping it. I'm getting upwards of 120ms response time though
<kevikevtmc> I have a question if anyone can help
<patoe1> !xubuntu\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vhozard> NickPresta can U see the website?
<patoe1> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kevikevtmc> I have a question about how to gain administrative access to the network settings control panel on the bet version of kubuntu
<patoe1> whats the visual thing to make your desktops a spinning cube again, whats it called
<patoe1> ??
<vhozard> kevikevtmc are you using kde 4?
<vhozard> patoe1 compiz
<kevikevtmc> yes
<patoe1> thanks
<patoe1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<patoe1> thanks so much
<vhozard> kevikevtmc do: kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/binsystemsettings (or something)
<kevikevtmc> hmm said the command wasn't found
<vhozard> kevikevtmc i mean: kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<vhozard> kevikevtmc i dont know exactly anymore cuz i dont have kde 4 anymore
<kevikevtmc> ok
<kevikevtmc> it didn't work though
<vhozard> kevikevtmc can you give me what you see in /usr/lib ?
<kevikevtmc> The only thing in kde4 directory is 'share'
<kevikevtmc> How do I send that to you, I'm using kopete
<vhozard> just say what directory's you see
<toyo|desk> is there a way to force a particular arch when you install packages with apt
<kevikevtmc> oh
<kevikevtmc> there are several in /usr/lib
<vhozard> is there a directory with kde4 ?
<kevikevtmc> yup
<vhozard> open it and tell me what you see
<kevikevtmc> in kde4 there is only a folder named share
<vhozard> open it and tell me what you see
<kevikevtmc> in there kde4
<kevikevtmc> in kde4 there is services
<vhozard> open that and tell me what you see
<vhozard> ah
<kevikevtmc> in there there a folder named search providers
<kevikevtmc> ls
<vhozard> WAIT ONE SEC
<kevikevtmc> ok
<Ralesk> there should be /usr/lib/kde4/bin if he has kde4 installed :/
<kevikevtmc> I just installed the beta version of kubuntu 8.04
<kevikevtmc> with kde4
<vhozard> kevikevtmc can you do a find job and try to find "systemsettings"
<kevikevtmc> k
<kevikevtmc> hmm how do I do that
<vhozard> open konqueror
<vhozard> and go to "/"
<kevikevtmc> yup
<vhozard> then do Control+f
<vhozard> and typ this: systemsettings
<kevikevtmc> usr/bin/systemsettings
<kevikevtmc> usr/share/apps/bin/systemsettings
<kevikevtmc> those are the results it returned
<vhozard> weird... hmmm.. try: kdesu systemsettings
<kevikevtmc> ok
<vhozard> does it work?
<kevikevtmc> that crashed
<kevikevtmc> all kinds of error messages
<kevikevtmc> I tried sudo systemsettings
<kevikevtmc> that opened it up
<kevikevtmc> and it is allowing me to modify the settings
<kevikevtmc> Thanks!
<vhozard> ok, nice. good for you
<vhozard> no problem
<kevikevtmc> How come when I open it up from a regular user account
<vhozard> yes....
<kevikevtmc> and it askes for administrator privledges and I type in the password
<kevikevtmc> it doesn't work?
<vhozard> weird
<vhozard> i dont know
<vhozard> but it works now!
<kevikevtmc> yes it does
<kevikevtmc> Thanks a bunch
<kevikevtmc> vhozard are you on of the official helpers on here?
<sxenos_> Using KDE 4 with Kubuntu 8.04. My system tray is always blank. Any attempt to minimise an app to the system tray just makes it disappear. Any ideas how to recover it?
<sxenos_> ...or does anyone know how to reset all of KDE's settings to the default short of reinstalling my OS?
<patoe1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<patoe1> just a quick question
<vhozard> keviktmc no
<patoe1> if i install compiz on my computer (on KDM) then switch to xfce do i have to re install it?
<Ralesk> xine seems to be unable to output to pulse today o_O  I remember when I installed pulseaudio the other day, xine-based things (say, Amarok) worked like a charm with it
<Ralesk> using whatever is the newest in Hardy
<sxenos_> FYI, I figured out my problem. Deleting plasma-appletsrc and restarting plasma fixed it.
<DOOM_NX> hello! :)
<KalEl> hi, what are the expected changes in kubuntu hardy?
<KalEl> i mean in the Rock Solid KDE3 version
<Guruuuuuuu> nick Gurugutt
<Jucato> KalEl: there are around 5 pages that detail those changes. Try searching in http://kubuntu.org/announcements
<KalEl> ok thanks
<patoe1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<patoe1> wuts up everyone
<KalEl> i already have hardy heron beta up to date. how can i get kde4?
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<patoe1> anyone here?
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: no
<patoe1> that sucks
<patoe1> i gess ill keep the million dollars i was going to give away
<patoe1> ok i tryed to run compiz and i ran the "compiz--replace" (or w/e it was) and now it works but i dont have a top bar on any one of my windows
<patoe1> so i cant X out minimize maximize...
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: did you install emerald?
<patoe1> not usre
<patoe1> sure
<Odd-rationale> sudo apt-get install emerald
<patoe1> ok
<patoe1> ok now?
<patoe1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: try "emerald --replace"
<patoe1> ok
<patoe1> omg thank you so much
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: emerald is the wm for compiz. kwin is the wm for kde
<patoe1> ok thanks
<patoe1> im learning so much about this :p
<patoe1> just wish i was as smart as you and doctor
<patoe1> :p
<patoe1> Dr. Willis
<Odd-rationale> hey, I was were you are not too long ago.
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: did you install ccsm?
<Odd-rationale> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<patoe1> what do you mean?
<patoe1> i think i have that, i have woobly windows and the cube
<patoe1> its sweet
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: ok :)
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: you'll soon get tired of it though...
<love> everytime i press shift+backspace, i only can see my wallpaper. Is there another hotkey to go back to the desktop?
<patoe1> wait... i closed the terminal and emrald left...
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: sorry, I meant to do it in the run dialog
<patoe1> ok thats what i though :p
<patoe1> thanks
<KraYzeE> Hi all, im trying the 8 beta and getting a monitor out of range error on boot. Wubi version. im guessing i need to edit a config file, anyone know where it's located in windows?
<Odd-rationale> love: shift+bksp? doesn't do anything for me...
<Odd-rationale> KraYzeE: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<KraYzeE> where thuogh? i cant get to a prompt as it goes out of range on boot
<patoe1> hey, how do i make the cube transparent cuz i have the gears but i cant see them
<Odd-rationale> KraYzeE: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Odd-rationale> KraYzeE: and see if you can loggin their
<Odd-rationale> *there
<KraYzeE> I tried that, it just refreshes the screen and goes out of range again
<Odd-rationale> KraYzeE: ctrl+alt+f1? or you might be talking abou ctrl+alt+bksp
<KraYzeE> you might be right,ok thanks ill give it a try
<love> not im not talking about ctrl+alt+bksp!  If i pres shift+bksp i only can see the background of the logon screen
<KraYzeE> Thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> KraYzeE: Sorry the corret command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KraYzeE> ok
<patoe1> i want the gears rendered in the cube and i cant get the cube to be transparent.....
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: Sorry, i was getting to you next.
<patoe1> Odd-rationale: lol yea i was just saying it better
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: open ccsm and go to desktop cube, in the appearence tab set the transperency while rotation to a lower value (I like 40)
<patoe1> ok
<Odd-rationale> love: OK I understand. But shift+bksp does nothing for me...
 * NK is away: Lähtenyt toistaiseksi.
 * patoe1 now loves linux more then anything
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: even your gf?
 * patoe1 loves linux in second place next to brittany
<patoe1> :p
<patoe1> hows that?
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<patoe1> i gess linux is second place
<patoe1> still up there
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: do you dual boot still?
<patoe1> nope
<patoe1> well
<patoe1> i have 2 computers here in my room, and my good one, the motherboard stoped working (i built it) and its taking 2 weeks to get a new motherboard
<patoe1> i run windows on that
<patoe1> and linux on this one, why do you?
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: I started off running Linux on a external usb drive, then dual boot, then windows xp in VM, now just Linux!
<patoe1> lol this computer is all linux
<lyhana> hi, i've some trouble updating from 7.04 to 7.10. I replace my sources.list with 7.10 repository many package install until it comes to openoffice
<patoe1> and my good one is still in for a new motherboard, but b4 installing linux on that one im thinking i want to see more whati can do on linux
<lyhana> even using a 'apt-get install -f' do not resolve the problem
<Odd-rationale> lyhana: did you not upgrade the "proper" way? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<lyhana> Odd-rationale: I made a "manual" update
<Odd-rationale> lyhana: just changing the repos in the sources.list?
<lyhana> yes
<Odd-rationale> lyhana: hmm. I don't think that method is supported... You might be best reinstalling. :(
<lyhana> o.O i need to save data that imply to install driver for my ethernet driver
<ubuntu> i need some help mounting ntfs rw on live cd
<ubuntu> i have trayed mount /dev/hda5 -t ntfs /mnt/d -o rw
<ubuntu> dont work
<patoe1> hey does the newest version of ubuntu come out on kubuntu and xubuntu to?
<lyhana> ubuntu: try with ntfs-3g
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: try "sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt"
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: yes
<ubuntu> not installed
<Odd-rationale> what not installed?
<ubuntu> ntgs-3g
<ubuntu> and i didnot find it using apt-get
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: did you try the command I gave?
<patoe1> ok and my last question, i think, im runung kununtu but i installed xubuntu so im running kubuntu with xfce, is that going to make a problem when im trying to update?
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: it shouldn't
<patoe1> ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: np
<patoe1> now im just going to hang out....cuz idk what to do now :p
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale:
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is mounted on /mnt/hda5
<ubuntu> its read only file system
<ubuntu> cant rwite to it ?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: can you right to it as root?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: you're on livecd right?
<ubuntu> i do as root
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/mnt/hda5#
<kristian_> Hi. Has anyone here made a successful integration of PulseAudio in Kubuntu Gutsy??
<ibilic> how do I run several commands one after another from a terminal?
<ibilic> in one shot
<ubuntu> rm: cannot remove `pagefile.exe': Read-only file system
<Odd-rationale> ibilic: e.g. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<patoe1> i know how to in windows...
<patoe1> do BAT files work on linux
<ibilic> thanks... what if I want to run them in parallel?
<ubuntu> how to mount ntfs read and right
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: try "sudo rm /mnt/hda5/pagefile.exe"
<ubuntu> rm: cannot remove `/mnt/hda5/pagefile.exe': Read-only file system
<Odd-rationale> ibilic: idk.
<ibilic> also, what if one of them is a sudo command?
<ubuntu> ntfs!
<Odd-rationale> ibilic: then you will need to type your passwd
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: I guess you can try installing ntfs-g3. you can install stuff temporority on livecd sessions
<ibilic> yeah... but will I have to type it only at the beginning, even though only the last one requires sudo?
<Odd-rationale> ibilic: if the first one does not require sudo and the second one does, then you will only neeed the passwd when #1 is finished
<syke> I just installed kdewebkit and now I get a crash when starting konq
<syke> anyone else see this?
<patoe1> how do i install files??
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: what kind of files?
<patoe1> do i want RPM or not?
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: you want .deb
<patoe1> my choises are
<patoe1> Linux RPM (self-extracting file)  filesize: 18.32 MB
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: but first check the repos!
<patoe1> Linux (self-extracting file)  filesize: 18.83 MB
<patoe1> and that
<patoe1> ??
<patoe1> im lost lol
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: rpm is for redhat linux distros. .deb is for debian linux based distros. Ubuntu is debian based.
<patoe1> well there is no .deb the one is rpm and the other looks like a .bin
<Odd-rationale> patoe1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Odd-rationale> anyways. I heading off. see you all later!
<linuxguymarshall> Where is menu editor in KDE 4?
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: right click --> edit menus ?
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale:No there is an ¨application launcher settings¨ but that just allows me to control the # of items there. I want to be able to delete items from the menu
<wesley> how can i install the system setting that kubuntu kde3 uses
<Odd-rationale> linuxguymarshall: idk, then sorry. try in #kubuntu-kde4
<linuxguymarshall> Odd-rationale:Thanks
<Odd-rationale> this time i'm really going...
<wesley> i need to mount my external harddrive but i need to force it
<wesley> so i need kde3 system settings what is implented in kubuntu so i can activate it
<eljefe> How smart is it do dist-upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<patoe1> so ubuntu cant have many things instaledd on it?
<sourcemaker> I have installed virtualbox but the module is not found... do I need a restart of system or should I compile the module from source
<eljefe> bah whatever, I'm going to do it.
<Jucato> eljefe: you can get Hardy help in #ubuntu+1
<eljefe> kubuntu+1 Jucato, or only Ubuntu+1
<Jucato> sourcemaker: is it complaining about the module during installation or when you try to run it
<Jucato> eljefe: #ubuntu+1
<eljefe> ok thanks
<sourcemaker> Jucato: the installation was fine... it's complaining starting the service
<Jucato> sourcemaker: if it complains when you're trying to run it, you might need to load some kernel module first
<Jucato> I'm not sure, I think "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<sourcemaker> Jucato: I have already tried this... module not found
<Jucato> I think there's a #virtualbox or #vbox channel for help
<Jucato> hm..
<sourcemaker> Jucato: I have not restarted the system after installation... is this the problem?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> sourcemaker: I'm presuming you installed virtualbox-ose from the repositories right?
<sourcemaker> Jucato: yes... I have
<Jucato> sourcemaker: have you installed virtualbox-ose-modules too?
<Jucato> virtualbox-ose-modules-generic I mean
<sourcemaker> Jucato: yes... I have installed both modules... generic and rt
<sourcemaker> Jucato: because since yesterday.. I am using the RT kernel
<Jucato> sourcemaker: gutys or hardy?
<sourcemaker> Jucato: hardy
<Jucato> oh... try askin in #ubuntu+1 if anyone else has the same problem
<mnoir>  in kmail, does the (percent)CURSOR tag work?  I am not getting proper placement in the default reply-to template
<drbobb> when i try to connect to last.fm from amarok, my wifi connection is usually killed. any hints?
<drbobb> hmm i guess there must be an #amarok channel somewhere, right?
<drbobb> yep.
<fdoving> there is.
<x357> hello?
<x357> requesting help
<x357> help
<Xcerca> if i am using kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" to upgrade to 8.04   how can i choose the remix version with KDE 4?
<Xcerca> or is that the remix with kde 4 ?
<terrible_voice> hello everybody
<Jucato> Xcerca: to get KDE 4 on an already existing installation, you just have to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop in Hardy
<sigma_1234> is there a wubi installer on the gutsy cd?
<Jucato> sigma_1234: no. Wubi only becomes "official" in Hardy
<Ace2016> how fast is wubi?
<Jucato> x357: try asking your question
<Xcerca> sounds good,  thx
<Ace2016> does the file wubi makes act like a virtual partition in which i can add an xfs partition?
<Ace2016> windows ubuntu b??? installer???
<x357> im really new at this OS, so how can i set up all my hardware graphics and mobo etc.
<Xcerca> x357 , i would check out the forum and wiki on ubuntu's web site
<sigma_1234> i saw some wubi_installer.exe on the face of the gutsy cd. too scared to click it though
<x357> ok will do thx
<x357> what about installing software, the .rpm what do i use?
<sigma_1234> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sigma_1234> use at your own risk. grrrr!
<Jucato> x357: you don't use RPMs in Kubuntu. you use DEBs
<x357> ok, im checking the wiki
<patoe1> nana
<patoe1> whats up
<patoe1> hey i installed Teamspeak 2 but idk were to find it to open it now...
<x357> how can i install nvidia drivers?
<Ashex> !nvidia | x357
<ubotu> x357: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sourcemaker> does somebody use ipodlinux on his ipod...?
<x357> how can i check my ubuntu version?
<algyz> x357:  cat /etc/version
<algyz> no, wrong :)
<pc_> hi
<Jucato> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Ashex> I was going to say that :p
<algyz> x357:  or cat /etc/issue :)
<x357> thx algyz
<pc_> i want to install JVM on my computer but i have some problems... anyone can help me?
<algyz> !ask | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x357> were do i go to update my OS version?
<algyz> x357:  which version do you have?
<x357>  6.06
<algyz> x357:  command is    kdesu "update-manager -c"
<x357> ??? i'll try that later gave me an error
<algyz> x357:  what kind of error?
<x357> not found error
<algyz> x357:  then try  sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude upgrade, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<algyz> x357  well, maybe you don't have update-manager, then install it:  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<sourcemaker> does someone use rockbox on his ipod?
<Teo-> hi! i have patched the bcm43xx driver for injection using the ubuntu guide on the ubuntu server with no errors but when i try to use sudo aireplay -9 eth1 the injection is not working:( some help please?
<ere4si> 6.06 is the lts - end of april it can upgrade straight to 8.04
<carrie> I have lost my address bar and Google search bar in my web Konquerer.  Can anyone help me?
<Blissex3> carrie: yes.
<carrie> thank you
<carrie> what must i do?
<Blissex3> carrie: 'Settings->Configure toolbars' for the address bar.
<Blissex3> carrie: 'Settings->Configure extensions' for the Google bar.
<Blissex3> carrie: however sometimes these disappear because of bugs, so be patient.
<Fleck_laptop> hey - i have problem :) HP laptop, guidance-power-manager is not switching to battery mode when i remove AC
<DarkriftX> Fleck_laptop, do you have apci=off in kernel args?
<Fleck_laptop> nope
<DarkriftX> hrmmm
<DarkriftX> because that option gives me the same problem on an hp laptop
<DarkriftX> along with many others
<Fleck_laptop> :(
 * patoe1 runs in a trows cookies everware
<patoe1> throws*
<terrible_voice> hello everybody
<DarkriftX> wow, that sentence was a spelling nightmare
<patoe1> i know
<DarkriftX> 50% of the words were incorrect
<patoe1> somethimes i cant sleep at night :(
<DarkriftX> heh, i know how that is
<patoe1> :'(
<patoe1> i dont even know how my girlfreind loves me
<DarkriftX> for the money?
<Fleck_laptop> DarkriftX: discovered something interesting - if batt is fully charged - and i remove AC, it detects batt mode!
<Fleck_laptop> ohh no, not allways :(
<patoe1> i gess that must be it
<patoe1> im a big stupid jock
<tdobson> hey there. anyone got any idea how to use a SOCKS 5 proxy (a ssh tunnel) with Konqueror?
<DarkriftX> thats odd Fleck_laptop
<Fleck_laptop> odd?
<DarkriftX> have you tried a reboot? or maybe kill and restart the power manager
<Fleck_laptop> yep
<patoe1> you could always kill yourself, thats an option i always leave in the back of my head
<DarkriftX> try it and let us know how it works
<patoe1> ....
<patoe1> i cant find the program i just installed
<patoe1> no help
<patoe1> join #xubuntu
<Fleck_laptop> DarkriftX: i installed kpowersave - seems to work great!
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> good to know for future purposes
<patoe1> i just installed Teamspeak 2 and i dont know how to open it
<jacques_> patoe1: can't you just run teamspeak-client
#kubuntu 2008-04-06
<patoe1> i dont know how to run it
<patoe1> i dont have something to open it
<patoe1> i found it
<patoe1> www.google.ca
<patoe1> www.google.ca
<patoe1> www.google.ca
<patoe1> www.googel.c
<patoe1> i love it <3
<patoe1> weres Dr. Willis :'(
<hydrogen> you are really annoying.
<patoe1> i know
<patoe1> i am arnt i?
<patoe1> :p
<hydrogen> you are also asking for a kick in the face when one of the ops returns
<patoe1> lol
<patoe1> probobly
<patoe1> i hope its doctor willlis
<patoe1> :$
<Jucato> he's not an op
<Jucato> try not to flood again.
<uslacker> Hey folks, I'm running an old laptop with a GeForce Quadro4 video card.  Have some problems with a distorted screen when the screen shuts off (lid closed)
<uslacker> is there a better driver than the Geforce4 generic?
<uslacker> Hey folks, I'm running an old laptop with a GeForce Quadro4 video card.  Have some problems with a distorted screen when the screen shuts off (lid closed)
<uslacker> Hey folks, I'm running an old laptop with a GeForce Quadro4 video card.  Have some problems with a distorted screen when the screen shuts off (lid closed)
<uslacker> is there a better driver than the Geforce4 generic?
<jerknextdoor> can anyone tell me how to set up my default browser.  i'm in 7.10 with kde4.0.3 but everytime i set my default browser through the system prefs and also in konqueror to firefox3b5 it still opens konqueror
<Ashex> what does the image need to be called for it to be the icon for a folder?
<axel_> Hello! How to change the group access to a directory and the (sub)directories and files it contains using the console?
<patoe1> patoe1 is now registed!
<patoe1> registered**
<p_quarles> axel_: what level of access do you want to give the group owner?
<super-norst> perils of rolley
<super-norst> perils of rolley action figure
<Dr_willis> Ashex,  you can set folder icons from the 'properties' settins of the folder. They dont have to be a special name
<axel_> p_quarles: I want to install a moodle server. It says that it must have reading and writing rights.
<patoe1> Dr willis is here :)
<p_quarles> axel_: sudo chmod g+rw /path/to/directory
<patoe1> hes my favprite
<patoe1> favorite
<axel_> p_quarles: Thanks. And how to set the group to 'apache'?
<patoe1> so iv decided that im running kubuntu with a xubuntu overlay, (xfce)
<super-norst> perils of rolley
<p_quarles> axel_: sudo chown apache:apache /path/to/directory
<super-norst> perils of rolley
 * patoe1 is bored
<patoe1> !langage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patoe1> !lanuage : Dr_willis
<patoe1> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cmdln> evening
<vorian> !botabuse > patoe1 see the pm from ubotu
<axel_> p_quarles: Thanks. sudo chown -R apache /path/to/directory seemed to work.
<axel_> p_quarles: apache was not the group for the apache server.
<axel_>  How to figure out which group the apache server belongs to?
<p_quarles> axel_: no, it's usually www-data
<axel_> p_quarles: ??? Sorry. I don't get what you mean.
<cmdln> knetworkmanager just does not seem to work with wireless for me. after I first installed, it did see my wireless card, and I could use it to select a network and connect to it. It would also show the signal strength when connected. Now it only shows the wired network and when I right click on the icon it does not show wireless. If I go into manual settings I can configure the card. .... Have no issue just using iwconfig but does anyone know how to fix knetwor
<p_quarles> axel_: the name of the Apache default user is www-data
<axel_> p_quarles: Ah! Now I got it!
<FnordPerfect> hi everybody.. could somebody help me? I'm about to lose my mind.. I just downgraded from hardy (dev branch) back to gutsy, but it didn't work that great..
<FnordPerfect> the system does not boot correctly. it seems that the / partition does not get remounted writable
<axel_> p_quarles: It works! Thanks.
<FnordPerfect> also, /etc/init.d/udev complains about missing /sbin/udevadm
<axel_> How to install the php-extensions "curl" and "xmlrpc"?
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search php | grep curl   ? and see what package fits?
<Dr_willis> $ apt-cache search php | grep curl
<Dr_willis> php5-curl - CURL module for php5
<axel_> got it!
<axel_> Dr_willis: Thanks!
<x357> how do i find drivers for my integrated audio chipset?
<FnordPerfect> well, as a workaround I simply rewrote udev's init script to not use the non-existent udevadm. Has anyone an idea how to fix the read-only root-partiton issue?
<FnordPerfect> **sigh** ok. bye.
<Dr_willis> downgrading. Ick. :)
<x357> how do i find drivers for my integrated audio chipset? what package?
<Dr_willis> Depends on the audio chipset.
<Dr_willis> the newer alsa versions most likely are whats needed.
<x357> alright thx mate
<alexbobp> I'm having a problem with mounting isos for large dvds.  When I try to access files near the end of the disk, I get errors like "cat: setup.exe: Input/output error".  In "dmesg | tail", I see [333026.466404] attempt to access beyond end of device / [333026.466410] loop3: rw=0, want=7076300, limit=6205528".  It tends to work when I use the physical DVD in the drive, and for some ISOs, they only work if I use certain mount points.  Does anybo
<Dr_willis> alexbobp,  Hmm not seen that issue.
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the fuse iso tools will have the same issue
<Dr_willis> !find fuseiso
<ubotu> Found: fuseiso, fuseiso9660, umview-mod-umfuseiso9660
<BonesolTeraDyne> Oddly enough, I had that same problem tryign to mound an SD card before I wiped the PC and reinstalled Kubuntu over Ubuntu.
<BonesolTeraDyne> mount*
<BonesolTeraDyne> I didn't find a solution, though.
<rootlinuxusr> anyone?
<Dr_willis> rootlinuxusr,  Huh?
<jack__> go to end
<rootlinuxusr> is there anyone here is what i tried typing
<bnex10> hello
<bnex10> i need help to fix my resolution
<bnex10> when i was trying to get halo working on wine
<bnex10> well it screwed up my resolution
<bnex10> and i had it set to 1280x1024
<bnex10> i can't set it back
<rootlinuxusr> xorgconfig?
<rootlinuxusr> from CL
<bnex10> without restarting X
<yakuzi> i've a strange problem: i opened Kontact, and i don't have a list of my inbox after i logged in, but just the folders-list and the last read e-mail, i can't see wich e-mails i've or something
<bnex10> also, halo needs 32 bit
<bnex10> colors
<bnex10> should i change 24 to 32 in xorg.conf?
<bnex10> "Halo PC requires a 32 bit color quality setting to play in a windowed mode. In Windows, right-click on the desktop and choose Properties to adjust to this setting.
<bnex10> "
<bnex10> wellll
<bnex10> let me try something
<rootlinuxusr> is there any reason why my wireless would load, detect the router, but not get an IP?
<rootlinuxusr> wpa-psk
<yakuzi> ok problem solved, i managed to get the messagelist back (it was infinite small and the handles to pull it more wide refused to work)
<bnex10> BRB going to restart X
<PeterFA> I want to find some quality CMS program, is there one in the repository?
<PeterFA> CRM
<PeterFA> CRM program :P
<hydrogen> is there such a thing?
<PeterFA> hydrogen, yes.
 * Dr_willis wonders what CRM even is
<LjL> PeterFA: "quality", i don't know, but it's certainly full of CMS.
<PeterFA> hydrogen, vtiger and several otehrs, but I haven't found one in the repository.
<Dr_willis> or CMS
<rootlinuxusr> I knew what CMS is, didn't know what CRM is..
<PeterFA> Customer Relations Management.
<PeterFA> Like SugarCRM.
<PeterFA> Only that costs money and requires a website.
<PeterFA> Which I could do, but no, I don't want to.
<LjL> PeterFA: only one i can see is tinyerp-client (and -server)
<LjL> PeterFA: no wait, also facturalu
<LjL> perhaps egroupware-infolog could also have something to do with that
<rootlinuxusr> any basic guides for compiz that work on dell integrated x1270 ati cards? I really wanna see what I'm missing out on.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> is all i know.
<Dr_willis> with ati cards.. i wouldent even want to try. :)
<rootlinuxusr> xD welp it's all i got
<rootlinuxusr> its a lappy
<bnex10> damned thing didn't use 32 bit color mode....... BRB again
<PeterFA> LjL, thanks.
<PeterFA> LjL, I'm going to try both.
<PeterFA> LjL, it's so much easier to install from the tree than from some mystery package on the tubs.
<Seti-Amon> hey i haven't ran linux in 12 years.i wanted to try out a live cd and someone recommended kubuntu live cd,can someone point me in the direction of the download
<jerknextdoor> kubuntu.org
<rootlinuxusr> http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: http://kubuntu.com/download.php
<Seti-Amon> thanks.both install and live in one?i have never ran a live cd.last distro i ran was suse 4 back in 97 or so
<rootlinuxusr> damn
<rootlinuxusr> yeah they are on the same
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: Yup. It'll have an installer app on the desktop. Still... Suse 4? Wow.
<BonesolTeraDyne> speaking of that installer, what's the name of that app?
<Seti-Amon> no 64 intel?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: the AMD64 is a generic x64 kernel.
<Seti-Amon> so this quadcore qx6700 will work with that amd 64?weird i'll download that one thne
<yotux> I am not able to view jpegs in kubuntu and ideas
<BonesolTeraDyne> yotux: What application are you using?
<yotux> Knoqueror
<yotux> I have even tried gwenview
<Seti-Amon> The main reason i haven't touched linux in years is lack of  time.didn't have time to fine tune it but from what i hear linux has changed a lot in the last 10 years or so,and kubuntu is especially good for all purposes?
<BonesolTeraDyne> hmm... I've never had a problem like that. Let me see if someone else has submitted a similar bug.
<BonesolTeraDyne> That was @ yotux.
<jerknextdoor> seti-amon:  kubuntu is a pretty straight forward distro.  its good for beginners and/or just trying to discover what this whole gnu/linux thing is
<BonesolTeraDyne> grr... Launchpad keeps timing out, and I get an 80% packet loss from pinging it
<Ashex> Dr_willis, I just saw your comment >_>, I know I can set it through properties, but I remember that some of my albums folders tend to give themselves an icon based off a picture inside the folder
<Seti-Amon> Gnu-linux?linus still pushing that as the official term?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: That would be rms pushing it, not Linus.
<jerknextdoor> haha.  i have no idea.  i was making a joke about it.
<Seti-Amon> rms?
<PeterFA> How do I run a program as priviledged user in the run dialog?
<Ashex> PeterFA, kdesu
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: Richard M Stallman, founder of the GNU project.
<PeterFA> Ashex, oh, I was trying ksu or ksudo
<PeterFA> Ashex, couldn't remember.
<Seti-Amon> I'v been out of it for years,its just i installed my free "vista upgrade" and well I couldn't even boot it i had to do a clean install of vista and such.losts gigs of stuff hah...not funny but it really has been unstable
<Seti-Amon> i was on a friends xp and i was blown away how fast xp was compared to my vista.i swear vista takes up 70% more resources crazy but true.at least on mine
<BonesolTeraDyne> yotux: I don't see any bug like that on Launchpad. You might want to ask on the forums, or ask again and hope someone else has a solution.
<yotux> I have played with a few setting and things are work 50/50
<BonesolTeraDyne> Seti-Amon: might want to take general discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic . Mods tend to frown on general chat in the support channel.
<yotux> I am running hardy so that could be part of the problem, then on top of the I install kde4
<yotux> strange the kde apps would not read a jpeg file.
<yotux> GImp is reading just fine
<billyd> I was gonna upgrade to 7.10 with DVD.  Apt says it can't read some files.  I'll wait for 8.04 and upgrade - possily online
<Seti-Amon> hey i switched to a new isp and on the wireless comp(not the wired one) i get slowdowns that go down to 9 kbps.this is a 768 connection
<Seti-Amon> Anyone ever have a problem like that
<Seti-Amon> ig
<Seti-Amon> oh
<Seti-Amon> thought this was casual
<Seti-Amon> sorry
<adude> how do you install a flash plugin from the command line?
<adude> flash plugin for firefox
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bonbonthejon> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I normally do a 'apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<adude> thanks
<Ashex> Dr_willis, scratch what I said earlier, did some digging and it's an amarok script that's dropping album art in the folders and setting it as an icon
<Ashex> if I could find a script to run through my collection and do it, that would rock....
<Dr_willis> its just a customized .desktop file in each folder i belive
<justeco> If I install a new video card, will X still work under Kubuntu?  Is there a procedure for making X redetect hardware?
<bonbonthejon> justeco: i doubt it, but you should get a console and you can reconfigure x there
<bonbonthejon> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jerware> hi
<jerware> does anyone program in pascal?
<jerware> i cant find delphi compiler.
<Dr_willis> There used to be some delphi thing for linux..
<Dr_willis> it was a 'big' deal for a very short time i recall
<Dr_willis> http://delphi.about.com/od/kylix/Kylix_Delphi_for_Linux.htm
<Dr_willis> There ya go. :) now if it works any more. No idea
<corporeal> anyone know if there is a KinoDV channel?
<Dr_willis> check the kinodv web page? see if they mention a channel.
<corporeal> ah, irc.gnome.org. blah
<corporeal> ...and there's noboody there lol
<Jucato> did you join the server?
<Jucato> s/join/connect to/
<corporeal> ya
<corporeal> its empty.
<Jucato> no wonder.. the announcement was 2002 :)
<corporeal> ya :-p
<corporeal> im trying to figure out if i can do a greenscreen effect
<Jucato> might want to try asking in #gnome if they have any idea where to ask
<Jucato> despite the "k", it's a GNOME app :)
<corporeal> good point
<profoX`> :O
<profoX`> corporeal: kinodv is not meant for advanced chroma key effects like greenscreening ;)
<profoX`> if you are looking for GPL software that can do it, check out Cinelerra, although it's rather picky with input and output formats and not very userfriendly
<profoX`> corporeal: example of 2 images greenscreened together: http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=-qf7wjiVJjA (ubuntu 3D blender animation is greenscreened on top of TV Hilversum intro) here's a little visual tutorial (not by me) http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=KXq5AGlTEcI
<corporeal> profoX`: thanks :-)
 * corporeal is trying to do video editing on the cheap
<corporeal> is there an ubuntu package for cinelerra?
 * corporeal needs to learn blender
<Fritzel> is there any vnc package that allows me to attach it to an existing x session?
<corporeal> O.O blender.org is broken
<corporeal> Fritzel: look into krfb
<Fritzel> thank you
<heinkel_111> corporeal: try #blender
<Fritzel> corporeal: before I go to far with this, is it vnc compatible? I am trying to use my ipod as a remote for watching shows on abc.com without having to get up
<corporeal> Fritzel: yes.
<corporeal> heinkel_111: already there
<corporeal> heh
<Fritzel> thanks ^^
<corporeal> no prob
<[Seawolf]> Italy is the champions of the world on the football & *ubuntu is the champions of the distro GNU/Linux !
<rootlinuxusr> only one of the above is true
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<coretwo> cow
<rootlinuxusr> any good Diablo clones that you all know of....I've a serious craving...
<axel> Hello! How to recover a wiki-entry which got lost while trying to save it?
 * genii sips a coffee
<Ellement> i installed kubuntu a few months back on my partitioned drive. how to delete this partition of that drive/
<spawn57> in windows or linux?
<axel> Hello! Does anybody know how to access the Konqueror-cashe?
<ccvp> can 7.10 give me full 5.1 support (sound), i have an audigy 2 in the box im putting 7.10 on.
<ubuntu_> Hello
<stoner_the_first> hello
<stoner_the_first> I am a new Kubuntu User
<stoner_the_first> How long have ppl used kubuntu?
<stoner_the_first> anyone here?
<PeterFA> stoner_the_first, no.
<stoner_the_first> ok
<PeterFA> Good luck tomorrow.
<stoner_the_first> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<stoner_the_first> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<stoner_the_first> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<stoner_the_first> HOW DO I FIX THIS
<ccvp> exactly what it says
<ccvp> trial/error on what it listed
<ccvp> reburn the iso with imgburn via www.imgburn.com
<ccvp> at a slower speed
<stoner_the_first> I ordered it off the website
<stoner_the_first> my drive is clean
<stoner_the_first> HD is new
<stoner_the_first> and the comp is at running temp
<ccvp> you ordered an ubuntu cd?
<ccvp> its free, u can d/l iso, and burn bootable disc via iso
<ccvp> ask in #ubuntu, they prolly help more then me
<stoner_the_first> ##hardware
<jacques_> how many times did you try to install it
<cleverton> hello jacques
<cleverton> exit
<phyro> hola
<oleander> I had kubuntu on a parttioned drive (not partioned with windows tho, windows was on another drive) and today i deleted the kubuntu partion and formatted it in windows then i went to reboot my pc and now i can boot, it says GRUB loading error 1.5
<oleander> and now i cant boot
<oleander> iive spent hours today trying to figure it out. if anyone can help me id be so grateful
<DarkriftX> you need to get grub off of it and use the windows bootloader
<DarkriftX> id think deleting all partitions and letting windows do all the partitioning during windows setup would fix that
<DarkriftX> if not, i think there is an option in the system restore to re-add the windows bootloader
<oleander> DarkriftX: i can boot into windows
<Dr_willis> oleander,  what os?
<DarkriftX> then whats the problem
<Dr_willis> xp = boot xp cd, use rescue mode, command is 'fdisk /mbr'
<Dr_willis> Vista has some other commands..
<Dr_willis> Or was that fdisk /mbr for win95?
<DarkriftX> prob xp also
<DarkriftX> fdisk hasnt changed since dos 2.5
<DarkriftX> lol
<Dr_willis> fdisk /mbr,   fixmbr, fixboot, then vista had some OTHER stuff...
<Dr_willis> I dont think fdisk was in xp.
<Dr_willis> Nice of MS to remove a age-old-standard tool. :)
<DarkriftX> of course
<oleander> can i get grub off it using live cd?
<DarkriftX> nice of me to remove MS :)
<Dr_willis> deleteing the partitions does not replace the mbr. :)
<DarkriftX> no, but deleting them makes windows do more when it comes to partitioning
<Dr_willis> oleander,  a linux live cd?  Depends on the windows OS youare wanting to use.
<oleander> yeh
<Dr_willis> find a XP cd, pop it in, use its rescue mode/recovery thing to get to a terminal, use fixmbr i thinkis proberly the easiest way
<oleander> i wont wipe my xp drive doing this will i?
<DarkriftX> no
<Dr_willis> it will write a NEW mbr to the hard disk. thats it.
<DarkriftX> just your mbr
<DarkriftX> mbr = master boot record
<oleander> ok ill try that now
<Dr_willis> This has to be documented in 100000s of places. :)
<Dr_willis> if ya know what to search for
<Dr_willis> http://www.techzonez.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3975.html
<DarkriftX> Dr_willis, feel up for doing me a favor?
<Dr_willis> Depends.. :) and no i aint got no $$
<Dr_willis> :P
<DarkriftX> its part of an assignment, and the winner gets $30 (and a passing "grade")
<oleander> Dr_willis: i boot from xp disc, how do i get the rescue mode/recovery thing to get to a terminal
<Dr_willis> oleander,  notice that url i posted above?
<DarkriftX> i think hitting f8 during boot
<oleander> ah thanks
<kkathman> does anyone know how to get the repositories for compiz to download into kubuntu?  I installed subversion but when I click on the downloads they dont do anything.
<Dr_willis> they mention hitting R. :) but i dont recall ever doing that.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  that url tells ya exactly what commands to use.. :) or at least it did.. because i edited the wiki page to incude them
<Jucato> (also gives a clue where to ask questions to get better answers :)
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  run the emerald theme manager from a terminal, to see it spit out any error messages also.
<kkathman> Dr_willis:  well, it does say how to install it, but not what to do with the  downloading of emerald themes
<DarkriftX> you have to get emerald-themes from the website
<DarkriftX> its a deb package, install it with dpkg -i filename.deb
<kkathman> aw that really is too bad, other distros make it so much easier :(
<oleander> Dr_willis: it worked thanks thanks soo much
<kkathman> DarkriftX:  I assume you mean the compiz-themes site?
<DarkriftX> i actually searched google and found it
<kkathman> DarkriftX:  could you please share that site?
<DarkriftX> i think i searched "emerald-theme deb" or add an s to theme, not sure
<DarkriftX> its on a debian mirror
<kkathman> Well its interesting that kubuntu installs a page that says "click here to get more themes" and neither button works :)
<kkathman> but I'll check the web for debs
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  the emerald themes get downloaded to the users home dir last i checked. I havent used the thing much.
<Dr_willis> I had to run/install some cvs commands to get them to work i recall
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Dr_willis> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<kkathman> Dr_willis:  yes I remember - I think in Edgy or maybe Feisty it did that too
<Dr_willis> You can then use the "Fetch GPL'd themes" button of The "emerald-theme-manager" tool.
<kkathman> yeah I installed subversion, as I said before
<Dr_willis> I dont think the other button had ever worked.
<Dr_willis> It worked for me under gutsy  just a few weeks ago
<kkathman> I think you were right
<Dr_willis> Im not on gutsy any more. so cant verify. it might be their servers are down
<kkathman> but I did install subversion and neither button works :(
<Dr_willis> run the emerald tool from a terminal, look for error messages
<Dr_willis> thats about all ya can do.
<kkathman> it says that you must run the subversion command from a shell, and accept a certificate....but the certificate expired
<Dr_willis> lol. :)
<Dr_willis> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<Dr_willis> worked here.. i hit 'p' to accept it permenetly
<DarkriftX> kkathman, im finding it
<DarkriftX> oh, you found it
<Dr_willis> Well the emerald-theme manager tool for Hardy - dosent even have those download buttons any more
<Dr_willis> I got a big 1 theme. :)
<Angry_Bacon> I'm trying to get nVidia 164.21 drivers working with a 8800gt. but anything i do gives me signal loss as soon as i startx
<kkathman> yah thats the bad one
<kkathman> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/emerald-themes'
<kkathman> svn: PROPFIND of '/emerald-themes': Server certificate verification failed: certificate has expired, certificate issued for a different hostname, issuer is not trusted (https://svn.generation.no)
<kkathman> its a vicious circle :)
<Angry_Bacon> lol
<mbnoimi> is there any picture for help spread the word about kubuntu
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  looks to me like the guys behind dmerald decided to stop hosting the themes..
<kkathman> apparently
<maduser> there're t-shirts
<Angry_Bacon> anyone know where else would be good to ask about my driver issues?(besides #ubuntu)
<kkathman> I swear they used to work in feisty
<mbnoimi> like this link: <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/display.js"></script>
<Dr_willis> kkathman, but svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes   DID work here for me.
<Dr_willis> kkathman,  and it does seem to download some files.
<kkathman> hmm
<Dr_willis> i selected 'p' to permently accept. and then it printed out a lot of theme names. tako.emerald and so forth.
<mbnoimi> I like kubuntu more than ubuntu so I want to put a link about commning new version in my blog
<Dr_willis> But (and i am under hardy) those themes are not showing up in the emerald theme manager
<kkathman> Dr_willis:  ok I did it again, but this time I chose (p) for permanent (instead of a or hitting return)  yes... got some files :)
<mbnoimi> I found this link for spreading ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta but I couldn't find one for kubuntu
<kkathman> now I dunno where it put them :)
<kkathman> heh
<Jucato> I don't think there is one for Kubuntu
<Angry_Bacon> there is
<Angry_Bacon> 1 sec
<mbnoimi> Jucato: are you sure?
<Jucato> nope. not sure :)
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: I'm waiting
<Angry_Bacon> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu#head-eacd960c95e6f1eb8fb73688e414e85b112f6073
<kkathman> yeesh - here themy themy themy -whistles
<Dr_willis> I rember why i stopped using emerald
<Dr_willis> and compiz.. :) hehheh
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Jucato> Angry_Bacon: um.. I think he was looking for something like the Ubuntu Countdown counter
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: the link you've put not like this link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<Angry_Bacon> ohh
<mbnoimi> Jucato: exactly
<Angry_Bacon> you could download the .js and edit it
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: I'm not artist !
<Angry_Bacon> just steal something from the kubuntu website
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: :-D
<Angry_Bacon> hehe
<Angry_Bacon> that and a gradient
<Angry_Bacon> gradients are the bread and butter of computer art
<kkathman> aha!! eureka :)
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: could you steel soething for me, and give me a link
<Angry_Bacon> theres probably something on your hd if you dig around
<Angry_Bacon> look like in /usr/share
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: I want something already found
<mbnoimi> Angry_Bacon: something has nice design like http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
 * Angry_Bacon feels as though he should get some quid quo pro...
<mbnoimi> are you there?
<Angry_Bacon> http://www.kubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7800&PHPSESSID=f0f50ed975315da156e51c30831ac760
<Angry_Bacon> knock yourself out
<mbnoimi> AngryBacon: thanks, but it didn't good choice
<arunkale> Hello, everyone. Is there any way to copy one file (text file) into all the subdirectories of a particular directory using the command line?
<AngryBacon> cp -d -r
<AngryBacon> o wait, misread
<AngryBacon> ls -R (directory) | cp file
<AngryBacon> Does any1 know how to get an 8800gt working?
<arunkale> AngryBacon: so say i want to copy a file readme.txt into all the subdirectories of a directory called abc..
<arunkale> is this the right command: ls -R abc | cp readme.txt
<AngryBacon> yes, i don't know if it will work but maybe, lemme check something first
<arunkale> alright
<AngryBacon> that didn't work
<AngryBacon> do you know any sort of scripting?
<AngryBacon> i'll see if i can whip up a python script
<hydrogen> arunkale: for i in `find dir -type d`; do cp readme.txt $i; done;
<hydrogen> dir being the top level directory you want to copy the file into
<hydrogen> should work
 * AngryBacon should probably learn bash scriping
<arunkale> hydrogen: i should enter that at the prompt?
<hydrogen> yes
<arunkale> hydrogen: awesome, will try that. thanks!!
<Dr_willis> that so sounds like a homework problem...
<Dr_willis> :)
<maduser> apt-get moo
<Dr_willis> apt-get install cowsay moo fortune
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<Dr_willis> :)
<maduser> just type in the terminal apt-get moo
<maduser> :)
<rabindra> i need some help about my refresh rate it's just 50 hz this is the third time i am asking
<AngryBacon> check on your monitors OSD to make sure thats what it really is, sometimes the options screen lies
<Dr_willis> You are on a crt or lcd monitor? what video card.. have you installed the drivers for that card?
<maduser> If no one is ansering it means no one knows the ansewer
<Dr_willis> i dont ecen know how you check the refresh rate any more. I got all lcd's
<rabindra> Dr_willis: it's a CRT monitor
<Dr_willis> I guess ya could use that modeline generator web site - if all else fails.
<rabindra> Dr_willis: I have nvidia graphics card and as soon as i installed kubuntu i also enabled the restricted drivers since then it's 50 no more no less
<Dr_willis> It may be the monitor settings are some how saying it cant do more. when in fact it can.
<Dr_willis> the nvidia drivers some how query the monitor to get the modes it can hanel
<AngryBacon> you can speify in xorg.con
<AngryBacon> f
<Dr_willis> i used   http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl   ages ago when i had a CRT
<westy> sudo apt-get kde4-core doesnt work what can i use to replace i
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<maduser> the channel must be swamped with people with problems
<maduser> or not
<Dr_willis> It is 2am in the USA :) so not a lot of people on
<maduser> where are you?
<coreymon77> 1:43 eastern willis
<maduser> same here
<Dr_willis> Yep. :)
<jerknextdoor> 12:44 central, holla.  haha
<Dr_willis> i just had lunch.. at 2 am.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Daisuke-Ido> Dr_willis, 3rd shifter?
<Dr_willis> Yep
<Dr_willis> so i get the weekend off..and end up staying up all night watching anime
<Dr_willis> and chatting on IRC
<Dr_willis> wife is gone for the weekend.. so i am living large!
<maduser> w00t
<westy> lol
<hhMish_> What is difference between debootstrap and cdebootstrap ?
<maduser> what anime?
<maduser> death note?
<Daisuke-Ido> ugh
<westy> hey dr. willis that help page didnt show me anything diff that i have done... still have the same problemE: Couldn't find package kde4-core
<westy> and no one in that chat room is alive
<Daisuke-Ido> sorry, it just peeves me that "anime" and "death note" have become synonymous...  it wasn't that great
<maduser> did you add the right repository to your sources?
<Jucato> (it's also offtopic)
<Jucato> :)
<maduser> its popular and curently on adultswim
<westy> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.lis
<maduser> at this junture
<westy> i put that in there
<Dr_willis> ive only seen 5 min of 'deathnote' and dident care for it. :) but thats it.. heh..   i dont have tv any more. :)
<Daisuke-Ido> pastebin your sources.list, can you?
<maduser> have you seen NGE?
<Dr_willis> westy,  you did an apt-cache search kde4 ? there should be dozens of packages?
<Daisuke-Ido> Dr_willis, i'm going to guess fansubs?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  to some degree. :)
<Daisuke-Ido> maduser, now that's classic :)
<westy> yup lots of kde4 packs...
<westy> dont know how to use pastbin
<westy> im coming from gentoo and barely used kubuntu
<westy> its a bid change
<westy> big**
<Dr_willis> apt-get install pastebinit
<Dr_willis> cat file | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> I imagine you want to isntall more then kde4-core
<fudus3> for some reason sound doesn't i have a ALC883 sound thing
<westy> yes
<westy> i have the full install
<fudus3> oh mixer solved that
<westy> http://paste.stgraber.org/2310
<westy> line 22
<fudus3> how do i install compositing in 7.10?
<westy> i got it
<fudus3> or how to set clock to 12hour
<Dr_willis> right click on the clock. set the time/date settings..
<Dr_willis> Now to make it actually start showing.. either logout, or thers some other command to restart the clock
<Dr_willis> as for the KDE4 clock.. NO idea there. :)
<fudus3> kubuntu faq page in topic redirects to ubuntu :/
<maduser> most of the fixes for ubuntu work for kubutnu
<jerknextdoor> that kde4 clock makes me so angry.  if you find out let me know, fudus3.  haha
<maduser> kde4 is not ready for kubuntu
<gh> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<fudus3> how do i install compiz without inserting gtk?
<fudus3> i really don't want to install gnome libraries :P
<maduser> why not?
<Makuseru> hi, i seem to be having a problem with Amarok, all of a sudden it wont get album covers, i right click and tell it "fetch cover from amazon" but it just never does it. anyone know how to fix this proble,?
<fudus3> if i did i'd use gnome :/
<Malique> Hey guys, made some progress with my laptop, but is anyone able to help me work out how to properly replace ALSA with OSS?
<Malique> I haven't found much in the way of good HOWTO's
<jerknextdoor> amarok says that amazon changed something so they cant fetch right now.
<jerknextdoor> ask #amarok for further guidence
<Makuseru> thanks
<kkathman> is it possible to change the icons for a panel applet like the K-menu or other applets?
<Malique> Anyone?
<kkathman> Malique:  dont change to OSS
<kkathman> its deprecated
<Malique> ALSA doesn't work with my sound card, that's why I need to use OSS
<kkathman> you should be able to make it work - its more open than OSS
<kkathman> and like I said - OSS is going away
<Malique> kkathman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/210865
<kkathman> good its a bug that will be fixed :)
<Malique> It's a bug report I made, so far it seems to have very little attention
<patoe1_> yay
<patoe1_> iz backs
<fudus3> (whines about having to install gnome libs to use compiz)
<Malique> In the meantime, ALSA needs to go, because I don't like my chances of it getting fixed
<Malique> At least, not soon
<kkathman> Malique:  is this a desktop or laptop
<Malique> I seem to be the only person with this problem for my card
<patoe1_> whats the problem?
<fudus3> i don't want to install it
<Malique> kkathman: Laptop, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/MedionMD96420
<Malique> (I can't program, but I try to contribute how I can :))
<fudus3> but it seems that i have to to install compiz
<kkathman> ahh too bad
<kkathman> yeah thats a bit of a odd card alright - not good support ever
<patoe1> i love compiz
<kkathman> you are between a rock and a hard place - OSS might work, but its going away, and ALSA doesnt work yet :)
<patoe1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Malique> kkathman: What about this pulseaudio thing? Can I use that with an OSS backend or something?
<kkathman> Malique:  perhaps - Im not familiar with that
<Malique> What would be great is if I could get it to sit between ALSA programs like KMix etc. and translate them down to the OSS drivers
<Malique> But unfortunately, I can't find any walkthrus or HOWTOs to do anything with it, it doesn't work on my system
<kkathman> yah, yer kinda stuck there with that card
<Malique> I made a bug report here too: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3886
<patoe1> chase is bored, is anyone set up like me, i have kubuntu installed with the xubuntu overlay (xfce)
<patoe1> ??
<kkathman> patoe1: nope I dont use xubuntu at all - dont care for xfce personally
<patoe1> kkathman : serious? i love xfce!
<kkathman> thats what's great about linux - user's choice
<patoe1> lol yea
<patoe1> i have compiz and my linux is stacked
<kkathman> I have compiz also
<patoe1> i have the destop cube, wobly windows its stacked, my freind wants me to install linux on this computer :p
<Malique> Am I the only Linux user left who DOESN'T use compiz or beryl or any of those?!? LOL
<patoe1> his**
<patoe1> Malique : proboly
<kkathman> patoe1:  thats kewl you should
<kkathman> Malique:  no, there are lots of people that dont want to bother with the compiz stuff, so dont feel bad :)
<patoe1> yea i would but its kinda hard to find some linux programs
<DarkestHour> Malique: i used to, then i went to kde4 and just used the default desktop effects it has. It seems to do just the right amount.
<jerknextdoor> malique, i dont use any of them.  but that's just because i havent tried to set i up yet
<patoe1> jerknextdoor: !compiz
<kkathman> patoe1: like what kinds of linux programs are you looking for - hard to believe you cant find something
<patoe1> well i can find lost but there all .rmp or whatever and its hard to find .dem files or w/e i need
<kkathman> you mean games then?
<Malique> Fair enough, yer I've just never really been bothered with compiz or any of that
<kkathman> Malique: compiz is nice for visual effect, but I'd say its really does nothing for productivity really.
<kkathman> so alot of people dont bother
<ubuntu> wow i just tried this live cd i burnt.i haven't tried linux in over a decade and man is it a lot less of a pain in the ass
<SetiAmon> one thing i don't hear is any audio
<SetiAmon> No pnp Audio?
<Malique> OK, is there a way to force ALSA to prefer one device on a sound card to another?
<jerknextdoor> Seti: did you boot directly into the disk or are you using something like parallels or virtualbox?
<SetiAmon> directly.just booted to the disk
<SetiAmon> I mean i booted up the cd
<jerknextdoor> that's what i meant.
<SetiAmon> i was just wondering what i had to do to get sound working?i was surprised my wifi was picked up right away,thats pretty awesome
<jerknextdoor> yeah...usually it's the sound and not the wifi with me atleast.  haha.  never had a problem with sound not working.  sorry.
<DarkriftX> yeah, very odd that wifi worked but not sound
<DarkriftX> probably a driver issue
<SetiAmon> Hmm its a x-fi
<SetiAmon> hmm weird if i actually installed it i assume i would run into the same audio problem
<SetiAmon> anyone know the url of a speed test that doesn't use java
<DarkestHour> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<DarkestHour> that one uses flash
<DarkestHour> SetiAmon: which x-fi card is it that you have?
<SetiAmon> I meant one that Does NOT use java.
<SetiAmon> xtreme music
<jerknextdoor> speakeasy uses flash, not java.
<DarkestHour> i'm checking some thigns for you about this, give me a sec.
<DarkestHour> oi, it used to be flash, lol.
<SetiAmon> err sorry
<SetiAmon> i meant
<SetiAmon> not java
<SetiAmon> err
<SetiAmon> not flash
<SetiAmon> sorry i'm tired
<jerknextdoor> it's all good
<SetiAmon> its ok i just tried downlading a file.pretty goog speeds 80 kbps drops down to about 60 and then goes back up.seems more stable then on vista
<DarkestHour> SetiAmon: most of the problems with vista is that it tends to throttle network connections when it plays any sound. It's wierd.
<SetiAmon> since i switched to this wireless broadband its been pretty weird.it goes down real fast then climbs back up and then drops down again.i think it might be my 2.4 ghz wireless phones.I switched to G only before it was G and B mixed.i heard that might help but it seems to be not much different
<DarkestHour> SetiAmon: as for you x-fi creative as per usual doesnt have proper drivers, they only provide a 64-bit BETA driver from what i can see there.
<SetiAmon> dig.Do they have that open sound program
<DarkestHour> here's the link for the Creative open source page, http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html#X-FI
<SetiAmon> cool at least they have something
<DarkestHour> yeah
<DarkestHour> i have a client that runs an x-fi on a vista box, i had to install the hacked drivers for the thing to even work right, so i expect creative doesnt even think about their drivers much,
<SetiAmon> I should say its all a lot simpler from what i remmeber.when i ran linux i never touched X because i didn't want to go threw the hasle.i just stayed in console
<DarkestHour> i know whatyou mean. i've switched on and off from linux until about 1 year ago.
<SetiAmon> Well i'm going to hit the hay for awhile
<SetiAmon> thanks
<maduser> whos seen the show balls of steel
<maduser> ?
<DrNoboto> so um, somehow the entire contents of /usr got erased
<DrNoboto> i'm kinda screwed now
<DrNoboto> i upgraded to 8.04 a little while ago and everything actually worked better than before
<DrNoboto> until i realized i was booting the old kernel every time
<DrNoboto> i tried booting the new kernel and it dumped me to a text login
<DrNoboto> after a million "command not founds"
<DrNoboto> hola
<progmano1> how can i install widgets in KDE 4.0.3?
<DrNoboto> i dunno
<DrNoboto> i'm still using 3
<DrNoboto> 4 looked too "bubbly"
<Jucato> progmano1: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<progmano1> KDE 4.0.3 is okay.  I'm just testing it
<progmano1> okay
<DrNoboto> though for some reason my rc scripts are looking for kdm-kde4 now
<DrNoboto> which of course doesn't exist since /usr is empty
<progmano1> why is your "/usr" empty?
<DrNoboto> beats me
<DrNoboto> i upgraded to 8.04 a little while ago
<DrNoboto> and just realized i'd still been booting the old kernel
<DrNoboto> so i tried booting the new one and it dumped me to a text login after a screen full of "command not founds"
<progmano1> so basically, you are running a bare shell on your Kubuntu computer?
<DrNoboto> no, i was running a full desktop install
<DrNoboto> ./usr just disappeared
<DrNoboto> sounds crazy i know
<progmano1> i'm confused
<DrNoboto> me too
<progmano1> is that in your home directory?
<DrNoboto> no
<DrNoboto> it's /usr
<DrNoboto> my home directory is untouched
<DrNoboto> so apparently is the rest of my system
<progmano1> what's the output of whereis kdm
<progmano1> ?
<DrNoboto> i'd have to reboot to tell you
<progmano1> k
<DrNoboto> shall i?
<progmano1> if you want to
<DrNoboto> brb
<progmano1> k
<DrNoboto> "command not found"
<DrNoboto> how ironig
<DrNoboto> -g+c
<progmano1> try whereis kwin
<DrNoboto> whereis is the command that wasn't found
<progmano1> ah
<progmano1> that's strange
<DrNoboto> i guess it was in /usr/bin
<smurfslover> DrNoboto: my gutsy broke the same way a couple of days ago
<progmano1> yeah
<smurfslover> don't know why
<DrNoboto> really?
<DrNoboto> that's so bizarre
<smurfslover> the latest update i got was kde 4.0.3
<progmano1> where is your kwin located?
<smurfslover> afterwards even apt-get gave me a command not found
<DrNoboto> uh oh
<smurfslover> while i could still whereis it
<DrNoboto> that's no good
<DrNoboto> what'd you do?
<DrNoboto> rip it down and reinstall?
<smurfslover> luckily it's not my main os
<smurfslover> i use pclinuxos as main
<smurfslover> i installed kubuntu only for kde 4
<DrNoboto> ah
<DrNoboto> it's almost like whichever partition i have mapped to /usr isn't being mounted
<Malique> Can someone please help me find a way to PUNISH alsa for being so horrible?
<progmano1> that is really strange
<eagles05> hey
<eagles05> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<DrNoboto> sorta
<Malique> I think ALSA is trying to use the wrong device on my sound card, is there a way to find out, and is there a way to change it?
<steve__> how do i login in as root in the terminal
<progmano1> DrNoboto, I'd say reinstall
<eagles0513875> steve__: su then the password
<steve__> thanks
<eagles0513875> im having more problems then i think suse on this laptop is worth to be honest
<Jucato> steve__: sudo -i
<eagles0513875> sry im thinking suse
<DrNoboto> progmano1: only as a last resort
<steve__> its cool
<Jucato> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<smurfslover> sudo su to become root
<Malique> Anyone?
<DrNoboto> problems as a result of having a root password?
<DrNoboto> i have more problems without one
<smurfslover> or sudo passwd root if you want to use su
<progmano1> DrNoboto: do you have apt-get?
<Jucato> smurfslover: read above :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato: can u help me out i got this laptop back in december and with the regulary gutsy install hangs on formatting my partitions and on the alternate it installs just fine but it hangs on loading hardware devices does taht mean my hardware is just 2 new and 2ndly will the latest kernel fix these problems
<DrNoboto> progmano1, i hope so
<smurfslover> i can't live without a real root
<smurfslover> lol
<DrNoboto> i'm downloading the 8.04 cd now
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: yes u can
<DrNoboto> eagles0513875: balderdash
<progmano1> if so just run "sudo apt-get reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> smurfslover: sure. but maybe others can. or if you can live and support others as long as you live, be our guest :)
<eagles0513875> DrNoboto: what
<DrNoboto> progmano1, hopefully i still have the packages.  if not i'm downloading the cd now
<DrNoboto> eagles0513875, that someone can live without a real root : 0
<DrNoboto> brb
<eagles0513875> DrNoboto: i can
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> eagles0513875: might be a bad burn?
<Malique> Anyone who's not busy and/or sleeping?
<eagles0513875> they work just fine no problems when the cd's verified
<DrNoboto> progmano1, and no sudo for me, since i have a real root : )
<eagles0513875> then with gutsy my other problem is i have a nasty pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> open suse is more of a headache then kubuntu
<eagles0513875> u kubuntu users have it really easy since gutsy came out with the restricted drivers manager
<eagles0513875> in all honesty i miss kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Jucato: is there a way prior to booting i can go into a cli and run a dist-upgrade and maybe taht way i might get it working
<eagles0513875> hold that thought need to restart my laptop to see if i have direct rendering
<DrNoboto> apt-get: command not found
<DrNoboto> :(
<DrNoboto> i'm kinda without a paddle now aren't i?
<DrNoboto> how do i install apt without apt?
<Malique> LOL
<smurfslover> DrNoboto: i had the same thing
<smurfslover> aptitude doesn't work also
<smurfslover> nothing does
<smurfslover> :(
<DrNoboto> crap
<DrNoboto> how in the heck does that happen?
<ubuntu> is this the right channel for asking for help ?
<DrNoboto> i was going to ask you for help
<DrNoboto> with that name, i thought you'd be an expert
<travkin> ubuntu: if you are using Kubuntu, yes
<travkin> if Ubuntu - visit #ubuntu
<ubuntu> yeah, it's kubuntu, but it's a GRUB related problem
<travkin> ok
<travkin> ask
<ubuntu> i'm having the GRUB 17 error on boot, but i've looked in the forums and i'm still having problems to fix this :/
<travkin> grub error 17?
<travkin> hm
<ubuntu> yep
<travkin> w8, i'm reboot
<DrNoboto> i'm gonna go see if /usr is mounted
<DrNoboto> i should check mtab for that right?
<steve__> anyone failiar with john the ripper
<steve__> familiar**
<reindeer>  Good morning all. I have two issues w/ peripherals and playlist-to-podcast conversions.
<progmano1> ok, start w/ the peripherals issue
<reindeer> I'd likme to deal with reversing permissions on my Western Digital USB external 320 Gig.
<progmano1> ok
<progmano1> what are you trying to change?
<progmano1> use chmod
<reindeer> I'm attemting to reverse the write permissions on the drive itself.
<progmano1> in unix, everything is a file and you can change the permissions of the files.
<reindeer> I'm haviing a whale of a time divin' into xterm as root to change these write permissions so I am able to swap files as a normal user.
<progmano1> open a terminal and use sudo chmod
<reindeer> How am I able to perform the function without damaging my proper root permissions allowed on the kernel?
<reindeer> Will do.
<progmano1> what files are you trying to change the permissions of?
<reindeer> All of my music/ vid files stored on my external.
<JoshOvki> reindeer: so you just need people to have full access to an external drive?
<reindeer> Only within my local network via Samba. I was able to write into these files a few weeks ago until I had to reboot my box. Since then, I couldn't write to my drive.
<progmano1> ah, you could run sudo chown -R user directory  (-R is recursive and will change the ownership of all files within a directory)
<reindeer> Lete me give that a shot. I'll brb.
<steve__> anyone failiar with john the ripper
<reindeer> The command is not workin' out. Either I have too many arguments listed or something is seriously locking me out of my own drive.
<DrNoboto> hmm
<DrNoboto> mount -L /usr
<DrNoboto> operation not permitted
<DrNoboto> so /usr isn't being mounted
<reindeer> k. brb.
<DrNoboto> why could that happen?
<crazy_bus> I need to split a file into multiple parts to transfer it on a usb stick.  I looked in ark but I can't find any option to do it.  Can anyone show me how to do it?
<reindeer> I've asked myself the same question three weeks ago when I could no longer write/ swap files into the drive. THat's when I discovered the 501/ dialout for both user/ root. I realized, then, I was screwed after my reboot.
<progmano1> DrNoboto: what is the file name of the device (e.g. /dev/hda1)?
<DrNoboto> it's /dev/hda8
<progmano1> what filesystem does the partition have?
<DrNoboto> probably rfs
<reindeer> I'll poke into the /dev file and scope it out.
<progmano1> do you mean reiserfs?
<DrNoboto> yes
<progmano1> rfs is remote file system
<DrNoboto> oops
<DrNoboto> definitely not that
<DrNoboto> i meant reiser
<progmano1> post the contents of cat /etc/fstab
<DrNoboto> that's not really possible
<progmano1> why not?
<DrNoboto> unless i can find a usb stick around here
<DrNoboto> i'm gonna try and mount it again, and check /var/log/messages
<DrNoboto> i'll try to remember the fstab line
<thomi> Does anyone know if I can get kubuntu packages for the Trolltech Qt 4.4 release candidate?
<progmano1> try mount -t reiserfs -o rw /dev/hda8 /usr
<reindeer> The name of the external I'm working with is hfsplus.
<reindeer> I ran the mount -L /usr command and the internal USB driver just bailed the drive.
<reindeer> Any recommendations?
<progmano1> reindeer: that message was something DrNoboto tried on his pc.  it wasn't a suggestion to you
<reindeer> Man, I got overzealous on the fix. My bad.
<progmano1> reindeer: do you need to be able to read and write to the drive or only read the files?
<reindeer> read and write the entire drive.
<yao_ziyua1> is there any easy way to clean up obsolete config files?
<yao_ziyua1> those .* in my user directory
<reindeer> I've executed the sudo chmod -R ( directory ) to recursively unlock all files and redefine file permissions within the drive without success.
<reindeer> I receive an " invalid mode " message in the xterm.
<progmano1> reindeer: try chmod -R u+rw directory (if you need other users to be able to access the files then use chmod -R ugo+rw directory)
<reindeer> Ok. I'll give 'em a shot in the term and get back to you shortly.
<Malique> Is there any feasible alternative to ALSA? If so, can someone please direct me to a HOWTO or something to help me replace ALSA?
<CheGuevara> whats wrong with alsa
<Malique> No matter what I do with it, it won't run on my card
<Malique> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3886 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/210865 are my bug reports with info about what's going on
<Malique> But I seem to be the only one with this particular problem
<Malique> And for that reason, I doubt there's gonna be a fix anytime soon, so I need to switch to something else
<Malique> I know OSS works with my card, but I can't seem to get it set up right, and there's no up-to-date HOWTO's on getting it to run on Kubuntu
<Malique> Any ideas?
<|Dreams|> anyone know what the best way to protect my privacy when on the internet?
<Malique> So how and with what can I replace ALSA?
<twosouls82> hello
<progmano1> |Dreams| visit grc.com and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<Adapter48> ahh da isser
<|Dreams|> thanks
<|Dreams|> how do i check how much disk space i have left?
<Adapter48> df -h
<|Dreams|> thanks
<Malique> *sigh* fine, I'll make a post in the forums, everyone's asleep here
<|Dreams|> i read somewhere
<|Dreams|> TOR allows peope to read ur data as it cannot exncrpyt the data between the destination and last place
<reindeer> The commands are unable to access the drive files( no such file or directory ) each time I execute the commands provided.
<reindeer> Oh, how I do not like WD:(
<reindeer> Allow for me to reboot my box to see if I can, at the very least, be able to read my drive.
<twosouls82>  /var/log/apparmor is empty on my my machines, is this normal?
<Creationist> Could someone please suggest a good CD ripper?  I'm currently using Sound Juicer, but it only reads at a max of 4.5x....
<twosouls82> -my
<Dr_willis> i tend to use 'grip'
<Dr_willis> of course mose of these tools are just front ends to the console tools
<reindeer> I'll be confounded if a simple reboot was all the drive needed to solve one of my issues. However, I'm now back to needing to restore my rw permissions as a user, not as root.
<yao_ziyuan> sometimes
<yao_ziyuan> in Kate
<yao_ziyuan> i no longer can type new chars in
<yao_ziyuan> what can be the cause?
<yao_ziyuan> it's not in Read Only mode
<Creationist> Dr_willis: I'm not opposed to using the terminal if I absolutely have to.  I like the interface for Sound Juicer, but have no idea why it won't read it faster...
<reindeer> What parent command and their oiption( s ) would I need to execute to retore the user/ group permissions to read and wrote to my external drive?
<reindeer> options
<Creationist> I mean, 20 minutes to rip one CD is a bit much.
<reindeer> 5-7 minute rips are average, depending upon the drive you're using.
<Creationist> reindeer: Right.. that's what i was expecting... but I can't find a ripper to rip at more than 4.5x.
<Creationist> reindeer: I have a fairly new CD drive too.
<reindeer> IDE or external?
<algyz> Where is trash info, when I'm trying to empty it, it tels, that one file doesn't exist?
<algyz> The file or folder /home/algimantas/.local/share/Trash/files/VTS_04_3.VOB does not exist.
<Creationist> reindeer: It's an IDE DVD burner
<reindeer> What's your read/ write speed for CD's in the drive?
<Creationist> reindeer: Hmm... the actual CD's themselves, I'm not sure.... they're commercial audio albums.  But I'm pretty sure the drive reads at 52x
<llutz> read/write speed has nothing to do with the cdda-extraction-ability.
<steve__> anyone failiar with john the ripper
<steve__> anyone familiar with john the ripper
<reindeer> 52x read is pretty nice. I'm only able to pull 48, although I purposely rip at a lower speed for a more thorough rip of the files( 40 or 44 ).
<Creationist> reindeer: I wouldn't rip at 52x, but I definitely want more than 4.5.  So any ideas?
<llutz> Creationist: try konqueror "audio://"
<reindeer> I will even go to my external USB/ Firewire DVD burner which will rip @ 52, though I dumb it down to 48 for the rip in k3b.
<Creationist> reindeer: Wait, so K3b will rip too?
<Creationist> heh, so it does.
<reindeer> You could go audio. K3B will automatically read your drive and will allow for you to rip 'em nicely. If you really wanna compress your files iinto .ogg( which I highly recommend ) after the rip, utilize SoundConverter for the job. the results are right on.
<reindeer> The GUI is simple to use and a bit spartan, but that's the beauty of open source.
<Creationist> reindeer: Hmm... K3b seems to be ripping faster, but doesn't report an actual speed.  Does it not do .ogg correctly on it's own?
<reindeer> Hope these tips will work out for you, Creationist:)
<reindeer> I jump into K3B, then into SoundKonverter for the ,ogg conversions.
<Creationist> But K3b rips directly TO ogg... why convert it separately?
<reindeer> This is true. You can trust K3B to choose the correct rip speed for your device.
 * Creationist is totally in love with K3b... always has been but now finds yet another reason to be.  Gnome Baker my buttocks.
<reindeer> I always allow for k3b to rip into MP3 first. You do have a point iin the name of common-sense and simplicity.
<reindeer> Creationist, I appreciate you opening my eyes this eve. I'll give K3b another gander for more than just rippin' my files the usual mp3 way, then going externally into SoundKonverter.
<reindeer> Thank you kindly:)
<reindeer> When you go into K3B, there should be a pulldown menu which will allow for you to choose your rip speed.
<KubuntuJack> can i use 4GB with 32 bit k/ubuntu ?
<reindeer> This relatively simple tweak prior to any k3B riup/ burn should do it.
<reindeer> You should be able to use a 4 GB DVD with 32-bit k/ubuntu.
<reindeer> I generally use x/ubuntu 32-bit Mac 400 Mhz CPU without any latency issues re: 4 GB DVD, KubuntuJack.
<spine55> help
<reindeer> I'm still lookin' for a solution to a drive permission issue with my external.
<KubuntuJack> reindeer: i'm not sure i understand your answer, let me rephrase.  Does 32bit ubuntu support 4GB RAM, or do I need 64bit ubuntu to fully access it ?
<reindeer> I thought you meant a DVD, not physical RAM. I have 1 GB RAM in my Mac box running 32-bit x/ubuntu w/out a problem. If you're running 4GB RAM, you may want to look into the possibly installing Ubuntu Server for the memory support, although this could be considered an overkill for most users.
<reindeer> I apologize for msiguiding/ misunderstanding your request, KubuntuJack.
<Infecto> hello :)
<claudio__> chi mi sa dire dove trovo la lista dei server?
<Infecto> some guy from #kde thell me that some one can help me :)
<reindeer> Try installing the 32-bit generic Ubuntu first, then work your way up to Server.
<Infecto> my kded crash when i touch 2 buttons
<Infecto> http://rafb.net/p/QPu5EJ23.html
<KubuntuJack> reindeer: no probs man!
<Infecto> thats backtrace
<reindeer> Go small, then work your way up.
<reindeer> Kewl, bro.
<Dr_willis> Infecto,  the crash buttons?
<Infecto> Dr_willis: its special hp pavilion buttons
<Infecto> dvd
<Infecto> and quickplay i think
<Dr_willis> So you are saying the special 'multimedia' keys crash your machine.
<Infecto> Dr_willis: yes
<reindeer> Once you have Ubuntu 32-bit installed from the live disk, you have the choice to customize your environs any way you so choose( ie: Enlightenment, my personal fave, Gnome, and/or KDE ).
 * Dr_willis waits for the whole roomn to echo 'dont touch that button!' 
<Dr_willis> :)
<Infecto> Dr_willis: its not a button button :) its tocyh button :) like touch :)
<reindeer> Hope this helps out, KubuntuJack.
<Infecto> Dr_willis: any idea how to debug it?
<Dr_willis> nope. :()
<KubuntuJack> reindeer: thanks
<reindeer> You're welcome. Have a restful eve. reindeer out.
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, I'm trying to compile wine from source and I'm getting error output wich led to the peeps at winehq telling me to go here and ask how I repair / setup my C compiler
<icewaterman> grrml, my upgrade to hardy did kill a lot of my firefox addons because it uses firefox 3. beta. ill have to install firefox 2
<franky_> hi
<franky_> anybody know how to install adope flash player on kubuntu
<fabio> OPa Bom dia!
<GrahamA> Hello, I'm looking for a program that solves dependancie issues, I beleive it was listed on Ubuntu forums but I can't remember the name. It could automaticly solve dependancies for programs by getting packages for libraries when running a program... worked for 32/64 bit apps... any ideas?
<GrahamA> It's cool... found it... it's called getlibs if anybody wants to know.
<GrahamA> Epic program!
<ere4si> I thought apt-get and synaptic did that
<ere4si> ...
<GrahamA> ere4si: It's for librarys like libgtk-1.2.so.0 not packages
<ere4si> GrahamA: k - thnx :)
<GrahamA> ere4si: np :)
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I've got some issues connecting my kubuntu clients to an ldap server to manage user lookups, is there a good way to diagnose
<kblin> ?
<cannon> hey guys, am running kubuntu through virtual box and need to know how I can transfer files from windows to kubuntu
<LjL> cannon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#head-7aa868356831569a64fb5b4454d8024ec05f46d6
<cannon> ta
<cannon> i'll give it a go
<KubuntuJack> anyone how to update the jackd server ?
<Kennie`> Hi, I'm trying to use knetworkmanager to login wifi AP's.. I can login on WPA2-PSK secured points, and WPA2-Enterprise (PEAP, MSCHAP-v2 etc).. but for some reason ther is no option for WEP + PEAP/LEAP & MSCHAP-v2
<Kennie`> is there anyway to make that possible?
<cannon> could anybody tell me what I need to do to mount my usb memory stick?
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> i install kde 4 and and :)
<Kennie`> insert the stick :P - mount /dev/stickpath /mountpath
<Infecto> alt^f2 dont wotk :)
<nosrednaekim> cannon: check dmesg for the device name (/dev/sdb1 for instance)
<thanassis> hi
<Infecto> and konsole cant use bitmap fonts :(
<thanassis> I would like some help
 * kblin sighs
<thanassis> how can we find all links of a file?
<cannon> how do I find the stick path Kennie`?
<Kennie`> cannon: check your dmesg
<cannon> lol, didn't see it in there
<cannon> what am I looking for?
<cannon> maybe it;s not showing as am running kubuntu in a vm
<Kennie`> one of the last line probably
<Kennie`> cannon: well, make sure your vm can see the usb stick
<cannon> how?
<Kennie`> depends which vm software you got
<cannon> virtual box
<cannon> all I wanna do is transfer some files from windows :(
<Kennie`> use samba?
<cannon> sorry am very new (noobish)
<cannon> VERY
<cannon> am trying to setup a website
<cannon> i'd settle for ftp access but I dunno where ot start there
<cannon> things are much easier in windows
<fidelio> hi any expertise with upgrating?
<cannon> OMG ... snow in April!
<cannon> *blizzard! lol
<nosrednaekim> cannon: why don't you install guest additions and use shared folders?
<cannon> could you lead me in the right direction pls?
<fidelio> I just upgraded from 6.04 to hardy and Idon''t have characters anynmore ...only rectangles.  Any idea onhow to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> cannon: #vbox
<cannon> ta
<nosrednaekim> fidelio: 6.06?
<fidelio> no 6.04
<nosrednaekim> there was no such release
<fidelio> I got it with manager upgrade -d
<nosrednaekim> fidelio: well, in any case, hardy help is in #ubuntu+1
<ForsakenSoul> Hi can anyone tell me how to set up Firefox in kubuntu so it can open smb pages ?
<fidelio> ok..thanks
<sh4rm4> is there a way to inititalize a hardware search.  i just plugged in a pcmcia express card that was formerly known by the sys but know its not listed in lspci
<lokpest> hi I have problems with Ksysgurad
<cannon> how do I change permissions of a folder?
<lokpest> Ksysguard
<cannon> i need to write to var/www
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<cannon> hi BluesKaj
<lokpest> I get no tab for processes, only for CPU load and memory
<ForsakenSoul> cannon you have to be root to have permissions to write to var/www
<BluesKaj> hi cannon
<lokpest> I think I got an error message that there was some file missing the first time
<cannon> well I was hoping to unzip using archive as am not too familiar with the teminal yet
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me please why when I try to open a smb page in firefox it gives me unknown protocol and how do I fix it(smb is running ok on Konqueror)
<lokpest> (but that doesnt show anymore and I dont remember it)
<sh4rm4> is there a way to inititalize a hardware search.  i just plugged in a pcmcia express card that was formerly known by the sys but know its not listed in lspci
<cannon> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<BluesKaj> will acetoneiso create an iso from a daa file ?
<ForsakenSoul> cannon you can use dolphin it has a option where you log in a directory as root
<cannon> hmmm, cool
<BluesKaj> or even kiso?
<cannon> i'll look into it
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me please why when I try to open a smb page in firefox it gives me unknown protocol and how do I fix it(smb is running ok on Konqueror)
<nosrednaekim> ForsakenSoul: konqueror uses a samba kio-save called smb:/
<nosrednaekim> *kio-slave
<cannon> ForsakenSoul: i got access denied
<lokpest> please! anyone?
<ForsakenSoul> nosrednaekim well Konqueror gives me some errors from time to time and I need just to set up firefox to use it
<ForsakenSoul> cannon well .. I don't know I'm a noob myself so the other way is to go to the terminal, use sudo and chmod and change the mode of the folder
<nosrednaekim> ForsakenSoul: well, you'd probably have better luck in a firefox channel
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks I've posted my question there too let's hope that they will answer soon
<cannon> thanks for your help ForsakenSoul and others :)
<Infecto> hmmm i remove compiz and now :( i dont see any border of any aplication just like i dont have theme or window decoration
<nosrednaekim> Infecto: can you run "alt+f2"?
<nosrednaekim> Infecto: are you on hardy
<RedSoxT> Howdy, all...just taking Kubuntu for a test spin.  Me likey.
<nosrednaekim> cool Re
<nosrednaekim> RedSoxT:
<Infecto> nosrednaekim: yes :)
<Infecto> and now i remo kde4 and compiz and nothing work :)
<Infecto> i install one more time compiz and alt^f2 dont work even
<nosrednaekim> Infecto: you need to remove a file. run "rm ~/.kde/share/config/compizasWM"
<Infecto> nosrednaekim: ok
<Infecto> ufff
<Infecto> old nice wm :)
<Infecto> nosrednaekim: thanks a loot
<nosrednaekim> YW
<lokpest> anyone knows where I can find help on my Ksysgurad problem?
<mikemm> i just installed 8.04 .. but i cant remember that the installer asked me to enter a admin/su password
<mikemm> :|.. how do i su now?
<kblin> sudo command_to_run
<mikemm> sudo bash :P
<kblin> or if you need a root shell, sudo -s
<mikemm> ok, thats a bit weird compared to other pam /linux stuff im used to
<mikemm> what is the reason for all this?
<nosrednaekim> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<eng2> f God thou knowest; Bishop ’tis not so!
<eng2> What miseries are these now come on thee,
<eng2> That thou should’st weep and wail with woman-soul,
<eng2> And sink beneath the waves of all our woe?
<eng2> Is not to-day a solemn festival,
<eng2> A day to counsel take with all thy people,
<eng2> That they may rid their land of Islam’s yoke?
<eng2> Apasrt from that, our Slava falls to-day,
<mikemm> qwhat the hell
<TheGentleman> How can I act as superuser from a live CD?
<nosrednaekim> TheGentleman: sudo
<TheGentleman> but there is no password... isn't it?
<ere4si> don't need it
<TheGentleman> in my case, i need to modify something in "System Settings"   If i choose "administrator mode" nothing happens
<TheGentleman> or better... a frame turns red for a second, then back to it's previous color
<TheGentleman> and I have no administartive privileges
<Daisuke_Ido> TheGentleman, i can't believe that bug is still there, try alt+f2 and launching kcontrol
<TheGentleman> Daisuke_Ido: i'm using a 8.04 beta
<TheGentleman> just for your info...
<TheGentleman> Daisuke_Ido: the way you suggested is even worst: when i click on Admin mode it goes back to Peripherals Menu
<TheGentleman> With such an issue a Live CD is nearly useles!
<TheGentleman> well, how can i submit this bug?
<TheGentleman> I mean, where do i submit a bug for 8.04 beta?
<ere4si> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubuntu> hola
<mikemm> im running on 8.04 beta.., trying to get knetworkmanager to work properly with my atheros card
<ubuntu> kien me dice pork no se me kieren instalar ningun driver ni nungun programa
<mikemm> it doesnt connect to my wlan via wpa
<mikemm> while it does work with my ipw2100 builtin card, are there any known problems? :S
<mikemm> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu> i dont can speak english
<mikemm> !english
<ubuntu> you can speak spanish
<mikemm> #kubuntu-es
<mikemm> or #ubuntu-es
<mikemm> not here..
<epimeth> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ere4si> mikemm: try in #ubuntu+1
<TheGentleman> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sigma_> how do I stop kontact displaying the window under the message preview window that shows the structure of the message?
<andy_> any one able to help with a wine problem when i type wine iexplore http://winehq.org this happens http://pastebin.com/m1446604
<sigma_> no problem i found it
<mrtimbo> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<mrtimbo> I was just wondering why i had to change my firewall settings on my router when I upgraded to hardy?
<mrtimbo> well, to use kopete and Konversation
<adz21c> mrtimbo: if you explain how you changed your router settings someone might know
<mrtimbo> I had to turn the firewall settings off on my router and never had to do that before
<mrtimbo> otherwise it wouldnt connect
<adz21c> which protocols you using?
<adz21c> for kopete
<mrtimbo> like yahoo, msn, and aim
<mrtimbo> or?
<adz21c> ok, hmm, dunno, you tried turning the firewall back on and seeing if u still get the issue?
<mrtimbo> Yeah i do
<mrtimbo> Maybe I'll just have to switch routers
<mrtimbo> This one here is an actiontec
<KubuntuJack> anyone know how I could install jackd 0.109.2 in Feisty ?  Apparently there is a package in the hardy universe..?
<^Jsn^> !jackd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^Jsn^> !jacked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jacked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KubuntuJack> sorry I mean install in gutsy...
<ere4si> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 360 kB
<wraithmagi> having trouble with gtk-qt engine... need assistance plz.
<ere4si> start with the actual prob wraithmagi :)
<ere4si> what's not happn'n
<wraithmagi> oops... sry... basically installed thru adept and now gtk apps don't show tabs, text boxes, etc... they still run, but no matter what I select under kcontrol, the guis aren't usable.
<AC0RNZ>  yo guys, im looking for progrram that can like.... rar a huge iso file, but mark it up into like ....  2 areas both 500mb... then wen i click extract on part 1... it will extract part2 also and make the iso again
<wayneward> just wondering which distro to download for dual core pentium   x86 0r amd 64? as it is 64bit??..
<AC0RNZ> i think it is 64bit
<wayneward> yes ive used it before it seems to install
<algyz> wayneward:  how much ram do you have?
<wraithmagi> also installed several gtk2 themes like
<wayneward> just using a amd 64 on install seems weird but hey!!
<wayneward> i have one gig
<algyz> wayneward:  use i386 better
<wayneward> getting one more soon
<wayneward> oh right
<algyz> wayneward:  x86_64 if you have >3GB ram
<wayneward> how much ram for 64 bit
<wayneward> ah ok
<wraithmagi> can't you specify cmd line options to auto-split archive?
<wayneward> i was wamting to use the studio 64 kernel so ill need more ram
<algyz> wayneward:  novadays ram is not expensive :)
<wayneward> it seems pokier with the 64 bit kernel for some reason?
<algyz> wayneward:  I was using 64 bits for a year or more, but now using 32, less problems with software
<wraithmagi> ere4si:  any thoughts?
<ere4si> wraithmagi: nope - never done anything like that - can't see the need for it...
<wraithmagi> anyone else have any suggestions?
<mrtimbo> I dont notice any difference on my athlon 64x2 with either ver. with 4 gigs of ram
<mrtimbo> well exept for last year i couldnt get flash8 to work right on the 64 ver
<TheGentleman> Using kubuntu 8.04 beta as a Live cd.  I'm not able to set Administator Mode in System Settings.  When I click the button, the frame turns red for a second and than back to the previous color, and I do not have Admin privileges!s
<mrtimbo> wow kde4 installed with ease, all I had to do was sudo aptitude install kde4 and it did it all for me
<SpeS> hi
<SpeS> I get this message at startup (and get a root console prompt to "fix it"):
<SpeS> Filesystem is NOT clean
<SpeS> Failed to open the device 'UUID=b0783d55-fa71-4b2e-96cc-cdcc75be7e23': No such file or directory
<SpeS> ...and, the fsck command does nothing. What should I do to "fix" it?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> is there a way i can unrar all .rar files in a folder and all subfolders? recursively or something....
<llutz> lovre: unrar x -r directory/
<algyz> SpeS:  can you paste output of "blkid" command?
<lovre> llutz: thank you
<SpeS> /dev/sda1: UUID="B4C87B08C87AC7DE" TYPE="ntfs"
<SpeS> /dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="69ab6c22-a88e-4a7e-9879-9427380e9536"
<SpeS> /dev/sda5: UUID="709a30e9-3031-4433-aa89-86775409c3ff" TYPE="reiserfs"
<SpeS> /dev/sda6: UUID="e62bc44c-2a31-4844-9357-eae46838f1eb" TYPE="reiserfs"
<SpeS> /dev/sda7: UUID="48b6b2e9-62f2-4d0b-8dac-cc35b356842f" TYPE="reiserfs"
<SpeS> that's all
<algyz> SpeS:  also look into /etc/fstab
<SpeS> none of them is the one asked
<algyz> SpeS:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<SpeS> algyz, oh ok I see the error what could be
<algyz> nice
<SpeS> I have just installed other distro in sda7
<SpeS> so that UUID must have changed
<algyz> btw, I'm not IT, just a mechanic ;)
<SpeS> so I have to update fstab manually with the new one, right? :D
<algyz> SpeS:  so seems yes
<algyz> think that
<SpeS> algyz, great, thanks! :)
<algyz> you're welcome :)
<SpeS> I didn't know blkid ^_^'
<algyz> now you know
<algyz> btw, next time paste into another place (it is written in topic)
<algyz> !paste | SpeS
<ubotu> SpeS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SpeS> algyz, yes, I knew that, but..... :)
<marcio> ola a todos
<Nutubuntu> Alternatives to Firefox? Preferably browsers that don't crash so often?
<DarkWizzard> Firefox 3 ?
<DarkWizzard> Opera ?
<DarkWizzard> Konqueror ?
<Nutubuntu> DarkWizzard: FF3 is an improvement. Konq is too ... konqy, I guess.\
<DarkWizzard> FF3 is beta but I love it
<DarkWizzard> Don't remember if it ever crashed on me
<DarkWizzard> :)
<marcio> windows???
<DarkWizzard> marcio: what's that ?
<DarkWizzard> never heard of it :D
<marcio> um sistema diferente !
<algyz> DarkWizzard:  ff3 is crashing lots of times for me :(
<DarkWizzard> I have the nightly build
<algyz> !pt | marcio
<ubotu> marcio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DarkWizzard> maybe that's why
<algyz> DarkWizzard:  I'm using 3.0b5pre, and it's crashing often :(
<Nutubuntu> Personally I think FF2 should be on the boot menu as the official RAM test ... I can run the memory test for days on end with no errors found, but run Firefox for five minutes ? Blammo. "It's bad RAM dude."
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> I remember that feeling
<DarkWizzard> but FF3 is a different story
<DarkWizzard> the memory usage has decreased drastically
<DarkWizzard> algyz: I'm using 3.0pre
<Nutubuntu> I *think* FF2 has problems with the dual-core AMD CPU. That's a guess though ...
<DarkWizzard> anyway: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/03/05/webkit-demobrowser/
<DarkWizzard> Nutubuntu: swiftfox ?
<Nutubuntu> FF3 > Swiftfox
<DarkWizzard> yeah but Swiftfox _should_ solve the cpu support problem
<Nutubuntu> Except that FF3 doesn't like some of my fav add-ons
<DarkWizzard> well
<DarkWizzard> AFAIK none of them
<Nutubuntu> :) that's them
<algyz> Nutubuntu:  don't you think it's offtopic? :)
<algyz> !offtopic | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> we know. But it's silent now
<DarkWizzard> :)
<algyz> OK, I see :)
<Nutubuntu> No, algyz's right, my bad.
<algyz> I think it's ok, silent here now :)
<algyz> But #kubuntu-offtopic is even more silent :(
<DarkWizzard> I'll set it on autojoin
<algyz> I did it already :D
<Nutubuntu> On-topic question. Sometimes my kubuntu desktop is much wider than my monitor -- I mouse to the right and the screen scrolls until I reach the right edge of the desktop -- and sometimes it's monitor-size. What controls this? and how do I turn it on and off?
<BluesKaj> Nutubuntu, widescreen or reg 4:3 ?
<Nutubuntu> BluesKaj: I think reg 4:3 -- can scroll down too (the menu thingie is w-a-a-a-y down there)
<BluesKaj> Nutubuntu, what is your resolution set at in system settings/monitor & display
<Nutubuntu> BluesKaj: that's the odd thing: 1280x1064
<Nutubuntu> 1024, rather
<BluesKaj> odd for sure
<tuxi> hi
<gkffjcs> I'm runnin the latest hardy beta, isn's hardy suposed to have pulsaudio as the default audio engine, I am noticing pulse in the processes list
<Nutubuntu> BluesKaj: I recall changing res to 1024x768 for a day or two, to see if that would affect it, but no. Sometimes I login to a monitor-size desktop, and sometimes it's the Desktop As Big As The Ritz
<tuxi> anoyne knows which module i have to load to get nat running
<BluesKaj> Nutubuntu, what driver is the monitor using, the generic linux or custom or the hardware specific driver for your monitor ?
<tuxi> for ip masquerading
<Nutubuntu> BluesKaj: generic driver "Plug n Play"
<llutz> tuxi: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg18t03.htm
<tuxi> well but
<tuxi> root@acer:~# iptables -t net -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<tuxi> iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `net': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<ubuntu> hola
<llutz> tuxi: modprobe ip_tables
<ubuntu> hiii
<llutz> tuxi: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<tuxi> llutz: thx, but still same message
<ubuntu> is new user of linux
<BluesKaj> Nutubuntu, have you tried finding linux drivers for your monitor in the system settings/monitor&appearance/hardware/admin mode/monitor/configure
<llutz> tuxi: -t nat    not net
<tuxi> -_- thanks ...
<Nutubuntu> BluesKaj: Your question got me to do that - I thought I had done it before, but obviously not. Need to restart X now ... Back later - thanks!
<Piero_Scaruffi> Hello, how can i install/use adium message styles in kopete 3.5.8 i asked in #kopete(waited for nearly 2 hours) googled myself couldnt find out how so now i am asking here as ultimum remedium
<Piero_Scaruffi> ??
<fdoving> Piero_Scaruffi: don't know. but i could try. where do i find adium styles?
<Piero_Scaruffi> adiumxtras.com
<fdoving> Piero_Scaruffi: download the .zip file with the theme. save it somewhere. open kopete go to  settings -> configure -> chat window -> style {tab} -> select the 'Install..' button -> browse to the adiumstyle.zip-file, select it and hit OK.
<fdoving> then it should say "success" or something.
<fdoving> worked nicely for me. but i use the svn version of kopete. not sure it matters. hang on i'll test the regular one.
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok ty
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am using 3.5.8
<fdoving> ok. it works in 3.5.8 too.
<fdoving> settings -> configure -> appearance -> chat window {tab} -> Install.. button. and so on.
<Piero_Scaruffi> The specified archive does not contain a valid Chat Window style. < thats what i get
<fdoving> ok, then download some other teheme.
<fdoving> it worked for me..
<Piero_Scaruffi> you have the svn
<fdoving> so the way you do it is the correct one.
<Piero_Scaruffi> i dont
<fdoving> i also verified that it works with 3.5.8
<fdoving> i installed this http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=2463
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok some work some dont thanks for your help
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone seen a problem with the cups wrapper dropping for a lack of better term when someone attempts to print from another computer? basically what happens is......when i view the printers in cups BEFORE the vista machine tries to print it shows connected and ready, prints every time from my machine (the host) then AFTER the vista machine attempts a print the printer shows as "disconnected" in cups and will que but not print ANYTHING from
<Mr_Sonoma> either machine.
<Mr_Sonoma> suggestions?
<gkffjcs> si there a way to diable gnome theming by kde completely? I know under system settings gkt you can select a them for gnome apps, but is there a way to disabel that feature all togather?
<Fritzel> I have an odd occurrance, it seems whenever I run a program in a console it generates pratically no cpu usage, as it should, but if I run it behind the scenes in any form that isn't visible it eats up 100%+ cpu usage, does anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<tuxi> anyone has an xorg.conf where nvidia tvout is working?
<tuxi> i tried a lot tutorials and none worked yet
<chi_> hi i need some help with system temperature
<chi_> the fan is working too slow
<Fritzel> any thoughts on the cpu issue?
<draik> When printing from a site, how can I get it to show the link at the top of the page? It is currently showing the bottom half of the text (link and time stamp).
<beast> hello
<algyz> hi there
<beast> im usind Kubuntu 7.10  KDE version
<algyz> beast:  wise guy :D
<beast> my problem is the screen resolution is very low, and icons are alos very huge
<beast> can anyone help me to find a solution
<algyz> !openoffice | draik
<ubotu> draik: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<phobes> Hi, it looks like I'm seeing some other application intercepting global shortcuts (volume up/down, mute) that i've intended for KMix.  Anyone know what it might be or how I might find out?
<beast> hello
<algyz> !resolution | beast
<ubotu> beast: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<patoe1> erg
<BlackAura> Okay..........minor, small problem doing a dist-upgrade
<patoe1> i cant get my emrald back again :(
<BlackAura> I was running dapper, read that I have to upgrade through edgy to get to feisty.....
<patoe1> does anyone know why "Emrald --replace" isnt working for me?
<BlackAura> changed the sources.list, did an apt-get update, then a dist-upgrade, and it failed with about 20-30 packages left to download
<Fritzel> how can I change the ownership of vt's 8 and 9 to a specific user?
<fdoving> patoe1: could it be that you are looking for 'compiz --replace' and then run 'emerald &'
<patoe1> maybe...
<Fritzel> patoe1: also it's lower case
<fdoving> Fritzel: what do you want to do in that vt? seen the 'openvt' command?
<Fritzel> yes I have but I am getting access denied
<Fritzel> and I want to run an application there that requires a terminal to keep from using 100% cpu usage
<Fritzel> normally I'd ask the developers, but they're channel is far from useful
<fdoving> Fritzel: have you tried running it inside a screen?
<Fritzel> hmm no I haven't
<fdoving> might work.
<algyz> !upgrade | BlackAura
<ubotu> BlackAura: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fritzel> I'll tinker with that thanks for the suggetsion
<BlackAura> algyz: heh, yep, checking those right now.......I figured out what the problem is.  I'm getting a bunch of errors at the end of the download: Basically:  Failed to fetch <file>.deb   Size mismatch
<Fritzel> fdoving: ok that's odd ... now I says it can't open the terminal I'm using ><
<fdoving> Fritzel: which app is this?
<BlackAura> algyz: at which point it recommended I run apt-get install -f.....which started installing them, and so now I have a half installed system
<algyz> BlackAura:  google for sources list
<Fritzel> it's an mmo server, not something that's supported
<algyz> BlackAura:  just run it
<BlackAura> algyz: I did, but now it is giving me a bunch of koffice dependancy errors
<BlackAura> algyz: because some of the packages didn't download, so they couldn't be installed
<algyz> run again :)
<BlackAura> I'll grab the latest edgy sources.list, thanks!
<algyz> BlackAura:  also remember, there's aptitude, it is solving dependencies better
<algyz> BlackAura:  sudo aptitude install -f, try this
<BlackAura> yeah, I'm more of a command line person myself, but I think when I do edgy -> feisty, I'll do that
<BlackAura> oh, cool, sorry, thought it was a graphical package manager......
<Fritzel> fdoving: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/tty1' - please check.
<Fritzel> fdoving: any clue?
<Fritzel> fdoving: that's running from tty1 attempting to open tty9
<Fritzel> fdoving: inside screen
<beast> hello,
<Fritzel> well I got it to work but it's running as root which I don't want
<Fritzel> took some ugly working but I found a solution ugly as it is, "sudo openvt -c 9 -f -- sudo -u ascent auto_start"
<Fritzel> and it successfully doesn't eat up everything I've got now ^^ yay
<linus_> hi what is the command line arg for installing tar.gz files
<DrNoboto> intalling them?
<linus_> yeah im a nube
<DrNoboto> that depends
<linus_> if the file is downloaded on the desktop
<DrNoboto> read the installation directions for the particular thing you're trying to install
<algyz> linus_:  it's tar :)
<DrNoboto> tar will extract them
<DrNoboto> that's not the same thing as install
<algyz> Agree
<DrNoboto> maybe that's what he means though
<algyz> linus_:  It's written in readme file
<linus_> right
<linus_> how do i get flash from the command line
<algyz> linus_:  is it mounted?
<linus_> mounted?!
<DrNoboto> you want to access your flash drive?
<algyz> linus_:  or adobe flash?
<linus_> no a flash pluging for the web
<linus_> yep
<algyz> Ah, ok :)
<DrNoboto> ah, you need to install the browser plugin
<algyz> linus_:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DrNoboto> so i figured out a little bit more why my /usr directory tree is empty
<DrNoboto> it's failing to mount on boot
<DrNoboto> when i try to mount it manually i get a "operation not permitted"
<alx75775> hi! little prob here, i formatted a hdd, mounted it but still cannot write on it.. anyone an idea how to solve this? thanks!
<DrNoboto> my other reiserfs partitions are already mounted so it doesn't seem to be a problem with support for the filesystem itself
<alx75775> the konsole says "according to mtab" its already mounted
<DrNoboto> when i try to reiserfsck the partition it just returns me to a command prompt
<algyz> alx75775:  sudo fdisk -l
<DrNoboto> without much information
<alx75775> thx algyz , ill check it out
<DrNoboto> this particularly sucks because it means /usr/bin is gone too
<linus_> ok i have tried that but on the kubuntu install, it did not give me an option a p/w for the root account so when i try su i have no password
<DrNoboto> so i have no apt, no pico, no whereis, etc...
<BlackAura> algyz: Thanks for the help!  Fixed my sources.list and it seems to be downloading them all now :d
<algyz> :)
<BlackAura> algyz: Took a while because somewhere it suggested an apt-get clean, which deleted all the ones I had downloaded already :s
<linus_> ok i have tried that but on the kubuntu install, it did not give me an option a p/w for the root account so when i try su i have no password
<DrNoboto> sudo
<DrNoboto> not su
<BlackAura> if you really need a root prompt, do  $ sudo -i
<holycow> hey guys
<DrNoboto> i'm gonna take some pictures of the errors i get from mount and fsck
<DrNoboto> brb
<holycow> what happened to the kde4 wallpapers?
<holycow> after the recent dist upgrade in kde4 we got the fugly kde3 wallpapers and the beautiful ones dissapeared
<holycow> what gives?
<Venson> Hey all. I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 and having issues with sound (slow, with lots of static). My soundcard is Ensoniq 1371. Many weeks of googling and recompiling of alsa drivers has proven fruitless. Can someone help?
<epimeth> Venson: try #alsa
<Venson> epimeth: will do, thanks
<epimeth> Venson: they helped me out when I had problems
<Venson> epimeth: good to know. i'm heading there right now :)
<linus_> sudo looks for  a password which is the root
<epimeth> linus_: no, it is asking for *your* password
<alx75775> algyz, i just found out that -l just lists it.. =)
<alx75775> here we go
<alx75775> Disk /dev/hdd: 80.0 GB, 80060424192 bytes
<alx75775> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9733 cylinders
<alx75775> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<alx75775> Disk identifier: 0x1a404191
<alx75775>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<alx75775> /dev/hdd1               1        9733    78180291   83  Linux
<linus_> ha   thanks
<algyz> !paste | alx75775
<ubotu> alx75775: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alx75775> looks goog doesnt it algyz
<Nyad> Hello. How do I open .chm files in kubuntu
<Nyad> ?
<Venson> Nyad: kchmviewer is pretty good
<algyz> Nyad:  easy
<Nyad> thanks :)
<Nyad> I love the easy way of installing on linux
<algyz> !ntfs-3g | alx75775
<ubotu> alx75775: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<algyz> Nyad:  I think it's pretty good for a lot of newbies
<Nyad> but a mission if you don't have internet
<alx75775> algyz , it was a ntfs partition, but i formatted it with qparted, it should be ext3 now,,
<algyz> Internet is necessary novadays
<algyz> !mount | alx75775
<ubotu> alx75775: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<algyz> some good boys wrote a lot of useful stuf :)
<Nyad> where can I find all these things?
<alx75775> algyz hm, moint gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62351/
<alx75775> i dont know how it should look like, but to this sounds good
<alx75775> =)
<algyz> !fstab | Nyad
<ubotu> Nyad: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<algyz> alx75775:  I don't like the word "errors"
<simulous> Hey, i could REALLY use a little help pleeeease with a problem thats resourting me to near tears... :(
<Nyad> algyz: I meant where can I find these ubotu commands that you are typing
<DrNoboto> ok
<DrNoboto> so i finally got somewhere
<DrNoboto> fsck actually scanned it this time
<DrNoboto> and told me there is an error not correctable without --rebuild-tree
<algyz> !ask | simulous
<ubotu> simulous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alx75775> algyz, neither do i =) you mean in first line in "(rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<alx75775> ?
<algyz> alx75775:  I mean this one
<alx75775> because this partition is up and running
<alx75775> i am worrying about hdd1
<BlackAura> is there an installed package list somewhere I can mess around with?
<algyz> alx75775:  I'm not common with this, try http://www.google.lt/search?hl=lt&q=%2Fdev%2Fhdc1+on+%2F+type+ext3+(rw%2Cerrors%3Dremount-ro)+&btnG=Google+Paie%C5%A1ka&meta=
<Venson> Anybody have an Ensoniq 1371 soundcard and get it to work in Kubuntu?
<ronnie> hi all = )
<alx75775> thanks algyz, have a nice day -- cya
<Venson> hey guys..."cat /proc/interrupts" returns a line that says " 16:       6336   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, Ensoniq AudioPCI"  .... Is this normal?
<simulous> I Set up unbuntu on a virtual machine on my laptop and was able to play avi movies from over my network from a windows server 2003 file share which i played using VLC. It worked no problem but i got board with Gnome and wanted KDE so i set up Kubuntu... but now when i try to do the same thing (stream avi's from my server 2k3 box) on kubuntu it firsts copy's the file, then plays it and doesnt stream and i cant figure out why :o(
<algyz> alx75775:  are you from denmark?
<simulous> pleeeeeeease help me with this, im new to linux and its breakin me down :o(
<Nyad> algyz: I meant where can I find these ubotu commands that you are typing
<algyz> Nyad:  just type ! before any command
<alx75775> no germany
<alx75775> 09
<algyz> Ok :)
<Venson> simulous: just mount the network share to your local system (using Samba, say) and play.  That's probably the best way to do this
<Nyad> yes but isn't there a page that has all of the commands that are available
<Nyad> !ubotu
<algyz> It is
<Nyad> !ubotu Nyad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nyad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<algyz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<algyz> I found :D
<Nyad> tnx
<algyz> ;)
<simulous> Venson thanks i will try, i even tried the open with "vlc" option but still it copies it.
<Venson> simulous: if you do it my way, it will no longer copy
<Venson> simulous: once you map the share, it's like an extension of your local system. the program can't tell the difference
<simulous> :o) thank you, will let you know
<DrNoboto> where can i find help with reiserfsck?
<algyz> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<DrNoboto> increasing likelihood of data loss.....
<DrNoboto> nice.
<ronnie> my video cards an old nvidia-tnt2, I'm considering buying a geforce4 mx440 64mbddr tvout 8x agp, is this a much better card & is it compatible with kubuntu?
<algyz> DrNoboto:  maybe try in channel suse or opensuse, they like reiser ;)
<DrNoboto> k, thanks : )
<Venson> Hey guys, I see two things registered on the same interrupt on my machine (specifically "uhci_hcd:usb1, Ensoniq AudioPCI") which i think might be the reason for my issues with sound. How do i change "Ensoniq AudioPCI" to use a different interrupt?
<algyz> ronnie:  nvidia's are cool, believe me :)
<algyz> !sound | Venson
<ubotu> Venson: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ronnie> thx algyz, but this nvidia tnt2 card can't seem to handle too much on the screen at once, when I play tremulos =)
<algyz> ronnie:  probably it's too slow for tremulous?
<algyz> ronnie:  well, my gf 6200 running like a wind in tremulous :D
<DrNoboto> algyz, you live in lithuania?
<algyz> yes
<DrNoboto> cool
<algyz> very cool :D
<DrNoboto> i was in vilnius once
<ronnie> k, umm so is the geforce4 mx440 faster than my nvidia one, tnt2?, maybe i should get it?
<algyz> I was more times, like 20 :D
<DrNoboto> : )
<algyz> ronnie:  think you should
<DrNoboto> i'd like to live there someday, like when i retire or something
<ronnie> k ty much = )
<ronnie> can't go wrong for 20 bucks hehe
<algyz> DrNoboto:  it's cold and dark here :|
<DrNoboto> well, i used to live in central finland
<chantalall> bonsoir
<DrNoboto> can't be that cold and dark
<algyz> !fr | chantalall
<ubotu> chantalall: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DrNoboto> : ]
<chantalall> so i'll speak english ;)
<algyz> Central Finland is something very very northern :|
<AngryBacon> is there a different channel for hardy?
<Jucato> AngryBacon: #ubuntu+1
<zorglu_> q. is there a tool to easily resize an image ?
<algyz> zorglu_:  gimp
<chantalall> i'm using Kubuntu for 2 weeks and it's great but i have some problems with my printer
<zorglu_> algyz: notice that i asked 'easily' :)))
<algyz> zorglu_:  it's very easy
<AngryBacon> Jucato: is that for kubuntu tooZ
<Jucato> zorglu_: Digikam has a built-in image editor
<Jucato> AngryBacon: yeszz
<Jucato> er, I meant yesZ
<fdoving> zorglu_: i do that on the commandline with the imagemagick tool 'convert'
 * AngryBacon is trying to learn dvorak, lol
<algyz> zorglu_:  just find image>scale, just it
 * Jucato waves at fdoving surfer dude :)
<chantalall> my printer an epson Stylus Color 900, works perfectly with gutemprint and cups (Cf linuxprinting) but i don't find the 900 in the CUPS' list
 * fdoving waves back at jucato.
<chantalall> there is the 900 but not the 900
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok... but apparently it is willing to polute my harddrive in ~/pictures or something
<fdoving> brb, kid woke up.
<chantalall> gutenprint is installed (with apt)
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok will look
<chantalall> "there is the 800 but not the 900" *
<Jucato> zorglu_: ah Digikam needs to create a database for its collection, much like Amarok. it defaults to ~/Pictures unless you set it
<Jucato> (though there might be a way to launch only the editor...)
<zorglu_> Jucato: do you know how much polution it put ? is it tolerable ?
<zorglu_> because convert has no man page
<Jucato> zorglu_: actually it doesn't put any pollution
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok i clicked ok then :)
<Jucato> you recall in Amarok that you need to point it to some directories to search for files to add to its Collection?
<zorglu_> Jucato: i failed to understand amarok up to now :)
<Jucato> hehe ok. bad analogy then :P
<Jucato> basically it just needs a folder (just one) for which it wil use as a source for its image collection
<zorglu_> Jucato: seems like a good one :) nothing about image in digikam, they talk about 'album'
<kazio_> jacyś polacy?
<Jucato> image/album/whatlever :)
<Jucato> !pl | kazio_
<ubotu> kazio_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zorglu_> rm -rf Pictures/ <- it does feel good tho :)
<Jucato> heh
<zorglu_> convert rose.jpg -resize 50% rose.png <- from google man page :)
<piqoni> hey, this channel is only for kubuntu or even for Ubuntu?
<Jucato> for Kubuntu only
<AngryBacon> how do i change the keymapZ
<piqoni> thnx for the answer
<snowolf> piqoni: there's #ubuntu for ubuntu :)
<piqoni> how can I open that one for ubuntu
<piqoni> yeah, how can I open that
<piqoni> ??
<GrueTamer> do /join #ubuntu
<jack_spratt> try clicking on that link
<AngryBacon>    /join
<piqoni> thnx man
<DrNoboto> ok, i'm rebooting to do a reiserfsck --rebuild tree
<DrNoboto> wish me luck
<Roey> good luck
<Roey> </random>
<zorglu_> and yop, i uploaded a picture in my blog :)
 * zorglu_ starts to love web2.0 :)
<epimeth> zorglu_: what about it?
<epimeth> zorglu_: the innane videos?  The 10 minutes it takes to load a site if you have anything less than a 10mbps connection?
<zorglu_> epimeth: im discovering the thing, and it has interesting toys :) im doing igoogle/blog/microblog/linkedin etc... ;)
<zorglu_> epimeth: nah the video is the only thing i get on the internet :)
<epimeth> zorglu_: oh... so the community, not the technology.  In that case, cool :-)
<epimeth> zorglu_: I hate that its called "web 2.0"
<zorglu_> :)
<epimeth> zorglu_: the first time I saw it, I threw up a little in my mouth :-/
<zorglu_> epimeth: :) the stuff i do in video start with web4 :)))
<epimeth> zorglu_: this really should be discussed in #kubuntu-offtopic tho :-)
<zorglu_> ok :)
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<LjL> !away > Signil    (Signil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DrNoboto> hrmm
<DrNoboto> fail.
<DrNoboto> how can i install apt without apt?
<Nyad> DrNoboto:  did it break and now you want to fix it? or you just don't have apt
<DrNoboto> my entire /usr partition got junked
<DrNoboto> including /usr/bin, etc
<DrNoboto> reiserfsck did a good job of recovering the _files_ in the partition, it just placed them all in thousands of directories with numerical names
<DrNoboto> so i don't have even basic tools like whereis, apt, pico, etc...
<DrNoboto> if i can get apt, i can maybe get somewhere
<GrueTamer> uh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/apt
<GrueTamer> try that
<DrNoboto> what do i use to install that package though?
<GrueTamer> dpkg i believe
<DrNoboto> is that typically in /usr or /bin?
<DrNoboto> guess i'll find out
<DrNoboto> brb
<simulous> hey, who was it who was giving me advice regarding streaming media from a 2k3 server to kubuntu?
<DrNoboto> looks like dpkg was in /usr
<DrNoboto> so the challenge of the day is how to install a package manager using only the tools in /bin
<DrNoboto> and possibly a cd : P
<sars> hello
<Odd-rationale> sars: hi
<sars> h r u ? Odd
<Odd-rationale> good
<sars> :)
<sars> this first one used Unix
<sars> Kubuntu ;)
<chi_> cant start any instance of Konsole
<sars> i will do :)
<sars> Odd
<Odd-rationale> sars: yes?
<sars> i need help
<Odd-rationale> just ask! if anyone knows the answer they will help. :)
<HugoEnder> hey i am trying to install the kernel through the terminal
<sars> :)
<HugoEnder> what is the command to do so?
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: you don't have a kernel?
<HugoEnder> This is the error I get:
<HugoEnder> Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<HugoEnder> The current kernel version is 2.6.15-27-desktop
<HugoEnder> no  i mean an updated kernel
<sars> keral ?? :)
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: are you compliling from source?
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: no idea what you mean by that
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: i just installed simplyMEPIS
<HugoEnder> and am trying to install guest additions
<HugoEnder> and when i try to run the .run file... it gives me that error
<chi_> cant open konsole,pls help
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: HugoEnder, oh, virtualbox?
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: yes
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: in other distro's i have been able to just type install kernel-devel
<HugoEnder> but not here
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: hold on...
<HugoEnder> i just want to know what the exact command is
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Odd-rationale> chi_: any error message?
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: ty
<chi_> no, because i cant run konsole in console
<sars> my english lanoug is not good
<algyz> chi_:  it couldn't be
<sars> i cant tell u wath i need :(
<algyz> sars:  india?
<sars> no Arabic
<algyz> !ar | sars
<ubotu> sars: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<algyz> no :|
<acemo> but why
<algyz> !ab | sars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: that site does not tell me what i need to know =/
<HugoEnder> forget taht im using a virtual box... how would u go about updating ur kernel?
<HugoEnder> or getting : the build and header files for your current Linux kernel
<algyz> !sarabic | sars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarabic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<algyz> !sa arabic | sars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sa arabic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: so you're running mempis in vbox. kubuntu on hdd?
<Odd-rationale> sars: just ask teh best you can.
<nyko> what is the diference between i386 and i586
<HugoEnder> Odd-rationale: no i am running Windows as host and MEPIS as client
<algyz> !sa | sars
<ubotu> sars: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<HugoEnder> but again..that doesnt matter
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: and you want to upgrade the mepis kernel?
<HugoEnder> i just want to know the command needed to either update the kernel or install the build and header files for my kernel
<chi_> NOW i get konsole started from tty5 but still not from within x-server
<HugoEnder> like i said...on other versions of linux i have been able to do that through kernel-devel
<HugoEnder> i think it was install kenrel-devel
<HugoEnder> kernel*
<HugoEnder> or sh kernel-devel
<sars> <algyz> :) do u spec arabic
<HugoEnder> do i need to use sudo or su -?
<algyz> not yet
<algyz> sars:  I'm from north europe
<Odd-rationale> HugoEnder: I don't know mepis. never used it. sorry. :(
<sars> <ubotu> thax
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | sars
<ubotu> sars: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sars> hahaha sory i am new here
<Odd-rationale> chi_: have you tried typing "konsole" in a run dialog?
<sars__> .
<sars__> how can run miusc
<Odd-rationale> sars__: what filetype? mp3?
<sars__> i will dawoun it
<sars__> :)
<sars__> just w8
<Odd-rationale> ok
<sars__> its rm not mp3
<Odd-rationale> sars__: is that real media stream?
<sars__> so :) i have in my flash disck song wav
<sars__> but i cant open my flash
<Odd-rationale> sars__: you have .wav file in a USB flash drive that you want to listen too?
<Odd-rationale> *to
<Odd-rationale> sars__: is that your problem? ^
<sars__> :) yap
<Odd-rationale> sars__: what happens when you plug in the flash drive into the USB port?
<Odd-rationale> sars__: do you get any error message when you do that?
<sars__> ok  flash is open :) but the song cant opne it
<sars__> yap
<Odd-rationale> sars__: what happens when you click on the .wav file?
<sars__> error loding media
<Odd-rationale> sars__: what program are you using to open the .wav file? kaffeine?
<sars__> wma
<Odd-rationale> sars__: oh, it is wma? or wav?
<sars__> wma
<sars__> :(
<Odd-rationale> sars__: Then you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras. do this in konsole: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> sars__: then when that is finnished, try again.
<sars__> what is konsole
<Odd-rationale> sars__: a terminal
<Odd-rationale> sars__: kmenu --> system --> konsole
<BlackAura> okay..........when I go to update in edgy, it tries to update arts.......which apparently it can't find at location http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356/pool-edgy/arts/libarts1c2a_1.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb  it just downloads an empty (0 bytes) file.  Do I have the wrong repository or am I missing a setting or something?
<westy> im doing a version upgrade and its stuck at installing updates, its at 0% its been like that for about 30min..whats the possible cause?
<Odd-rationale> westy: have network connection?
<westy> yup its done download its installling the updates
<westy> i mean installing upgrades
<Odd-rationale> westy: hmm. dunno then. maybe you just need to wait longer ;)
<westy> well should it take that long and be stuck that long ?
<Odd-rationale> sars__: found it?
<sars__> yap :)
<sars__> thanx
<Odd-rationale> sars__: working now?
<westy> will it break my system if i cancel it?
<Odd-rationale> westy: upgrading to hardy beta?
<sars__> cold not find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<westy> no from 7.0.4 to 7.10
<sars__> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<sars__> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<sars__> sars@Sars:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sars__> Password:
<sars__> Reading package lists... Done
<sars__> Building dependency tree
<sars__> Reading state information... Done
<sars__> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sars__> sars@Sars:~$
<sars__> :(
<Ax-Ax> help
<Odd-rationale> sars__: do: sudo apt-get update then try again
<Ax-Ax> my comp starts a ntp socket thing on boot but it doesn't make anything better.. if i kill it and run ntpdate, it corrects the time
<Ax-Ax> it's annoying
<Ax-Ax> how can i change that boot up thing?
<sars__> ok :)
<Ax-Ax> to begin with, how can i find where it is?
<sars__> Reading package lists... Done
<Odd-rationale> sars__: try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" again
<chi_> OKAY now i get it...i installed kde4 on the kubuntu hardy
<chi_> and the yakuake_kde4 and konsole doesn't work, but kde3-terminal does work
<chi_> i guess kde4 is not correct installed --- how can i find out?
<sars__> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<westy> hey chi goto your main partition goto etc and look for kde4 if not there then i guess you dont have
<Odd-rationale> sars__: do you have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled?
<chi_> /etc/kde4:
<chi_> kdm
<westy> yea
<westy> does it show it there?
<chi_> yeah
<chi_> but i can not find a kde4-config file
<chi_> but a kde-config file
<chi_> and this file says version is 3.5
<sourcemaker> i otr encryption also available in irc?
<Odd-rationale> sourcemaker: tor?
<RogueJediX> sourcemaker: I may be wrong, but I think not
<sourcemaker> RogueJediX: ok... thank
<sourcemaker> thanks
<RogueJediX> Some servers support SSL, though
<sars__> have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled my be i new
<Odd-rationale> sourcemaker: it is possible to use tor with a irc client, but freenode will refuse your connection if you are using tor.
<Odd-rationale> sars__: after you enable the multiverse an universe repo. do an sudo apt-get update again.
<westy> http://paste.stgraber.org/2316  someone help with that?
<Odd-rationale> westy: you might want to try in #kubuntu-kde4
<westy> okay
<westy> will do
<Odd-rationale> sars__: are things working for you now?
<Ax-Ax> my comp starts a ntp socket thing on boot but it doesn't make anything better.. if i kill it and run ntpdate, it corrects the time
<Ax-Ax> how can i find and change that thing?
<Ax-Ax> anyone?
<Ax-Ax> :(
<Odd-rationale> gtg bye!
<sars__> sory
<sars__> Reading state information... Done
<sars__> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sars__> sars@Sars:~$
<BlackAura> okay.....I think Edgy is done......going to try rebooting, back in a bit!
<sars__> i am happy :)
<sars__> buy i need music
<CARLOS_GARCIA> que es esto
<sars__> oh the sound not work in my pc
<sars__> how can do it
<CARLOS_GARCIA> hey
<sars__> hello carlos
<CARLOS_GARCIA> WHAT CAN WE DO HERE?
<emeline> msm
<Crell> Hi folks.  Silly question.  I'm trying to reassociate file:// and similar ioslaves from Dolphin back to Konqueror.  I cannot seem to locate the control panel to do so, however.  Anyone have a map they're willing to share?
<BlackAura> oh hells yeah!  Dapper -> Edgy complete
<BlackAura> with a few minor issues, ....i.e. had to remove a few packages I'll reinstall later (amarok, koffice)
<sars__> how r u
<alixthedark> can someone help me with shell scripts?
<alixthedark> hello?
<Nyad> perhaps, whats the question
<alixthedark> i need to know how to make a prog where you can type the name of a file and it takes me there (sorta like a batch file)
<BlackAura> uh....?
<BlackAura> like takes you to a directory?
<Nyad> so its not asking the user for a file name? its just executing a file?
<alixthedark> yes
<alixthedark> you type name of the file and it takes you there
<alixthedark> #!/bin/sh
<alixthedark> @echo off
<alixthedark> set input=
<alixthedark> set /p input=input:
<alixthedark> if %input%==google goto A
<alixthedark> exit
<alixthedark> A:
<alixthedark> start http://google.com/
<alixthedark> exit
<el-fuego> hello! Please help: I connect to internet, but konqueror hasnt load anything.. icq and this chart works propertly
<alixthedark> that is my example script
<Nyad> do this.      /your/path/./Myfile.exe
<alixthedark> ok
<RogueJediX> alixthedark: !paste
<RogueJediX> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alixthedark> ok
<BlackAura> quick question
<BlackAura> is anyone else having problems getting .deb's from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ ?
<BlackAura> Everything I try to get from there is zero bytes
<MrJoey> I have a question about the bugzilla voting system:  If I use 20 vote points to vote on a bug, will I be able to use those vote points later after the bug has been resolved, or will those points simply be gone?
<RogueJediX> BlackAura: Yeah, just tried downloading some random ones now. no dice
<BlackAura> RogueJediX: cool, not just me...thanks.......anyone know of a mirror?
<Nyad> is there a kubuntu repository with packages compiled for bleeding-edge computers?
<BlackAura> Sooooo, no one knows of a kubuntu.org package mirror? Since apparently some of the .deb files are broken?
<RogueJediX> BlackAura: Sorry, can't think of any
<Nyad> BlackAura: what are you using atm? I can't help but I;m just curious
<BlackAura> Nyad: trying to access http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ to get the packages, to upgrade to feisty, but all the .deb files are 0 bytes when downloaded.
<BlackAura> Also when I was updating from dapper -> edgy, I had the same problem but managed to find a mirror....unfortunately they dont' have the pre-feisty folder mirrored
<Nyad> but what if you get the CD? can you upgrade it that way?
<BlackAura> hmmm, that's quite possible...
<ibou> hi
<BlackAura> oh well, I've got edgy working now, who should I alert to the fact that the kubuntu.org repository is doing weird things and all .deb files are 0 bytes?
<ibou> i'd like to split tracks on a big ape file. Is it possible ?
<RogueJediX> ibou: I'm no audio expert, but I think you need a cue file for that or you could convert it to wav and do it yourself
<ibou> RogueJediX: ok. If i have the cue file How should i porceed?
<RogueJediX> ibou: I'd first convert the ape file into something K3B can burn, then I'd burn it on a CD using the cue file and then I'd rip the tracks
<RogueJediX> ibou: There's probably an easier way, though. Like I said, I'm not an expert on such things
<ibou> RogueJediX: ok thanks
<carlos_garcia> some body knows how to activate the windows key? i'm using kubuntu 7.10
<Nyad> carlos_garcia: do you want to make it open the kmenu?
<Nyad> it is activated by default
<Nyad> but not for opening kmenu
#kubuntu 2009-03-30
<jonah> hi is anyone here familar with mac, linux and samba. basically i turned windows sharing on with my macbook, and now my linux box has full access, but worryingly there's no passwords to put in or authentication? is this safe. when i take my macbook to a coffee shop i don't want everyone accessing my stuff! hehe
<gkffcks> jonah: are you using the same password and usernames on both machines? I don't know about the mac, but I know if you connect to samba from windows it will auto authenticate you if your using the same password and username, this might be similar to what's happening, I would suggest you try logging on as a different user and then see if you still arn't prompted for a password...
<jonah> gkffcks: ah really, that's what it might be then, i don't have any other user accounts to test this out with though
<ubuntu_> which distro do you all recommend?
<gkffcks> just make a new one on your ubuntu box and then log into it, it's easy, and you can delete it when your done, hope that helps....
<danborne-lappy> Any one familiar with wubi here?
<ubuntu_> i used wubi from the ubuntu live cd
<danborne-lappy> I wanted to force certain parameters but I am not sure how to do it with the tool; it does not seem very linuxy
<doblejota> someone can help me please? i cant set more than 640x480 in a viewsonic e40 monitor using kubuntu 8.10 and a video card nvidia 8500. Its some kind of incompatibility?
<ubuntu_> yeah, it really isn't. i haven't attempted to force any myself
<boboso> is there a way to print to a printer that is connected to a windows box?  both the windows box and the pc that i want to print to are on the same network.
<jonah> does anyone know why i can't write to linux box through samba in finder in macosx, i don't have permissions it says but i can do it the other way onto mac from linux, is it a finder bug?
<danborne-lappy> boboso: yes, that should be simple via the printer wizard, youll need cups and samba installed and the printer on the windows box shared
<danborne-lappy> jonah: I would assume it is because you have not given the proper permissions to the mac box
<danborne-lappy> Now wtf is someone who actually knows wubi
<jonah> danborne-lappy: i don't think i've set any permissions though, how can i check? my username and passwords are same on both machines so i thought it'd just work??
<boboso> danborne-lappy: im useing kde 4.1 and i cant find the printer wizard could you help me out?
<danborne-lappy> jonah: No, because they are different users. Try chmod -v the folder you would like to share on the linux box first to see what permissions are set for it. Then add the mac user
<danborne-lappy> boboso: I am not sure, I do not use KUbutu and am not familiar with it.
<boboso> ah ok ty
<danborne-lappy> boboso: Try in KDE control centre ( I am not sure what it is called in English, configure your desktop or something like that maybe); I am not sure how KUbuntu deals with printerss buit it could be in there.
<jonah> danborne-lappy: haha yeah that works, if i right click my home dir and click the permissions so group and others can read/write i can write from mac, is this secure though to outside world or can anyone read/write my computer now?
<danborne-lappy> jonah: Did you do it only for that mac user or did you 777 it?
<jonah> danborne-lappy: 777 i think, i don't know how to do it for mac user??
<jonah> danborne-lappy: i just right clicked it in dolphin
<Xeron> ok so hey guys sence i updated to 9.4 kubuntu i cant play verry many online streaming video and the ones i can play wont let me fulscreen untill i minimize the window with the webpage
<jonah> danborne-lappy: could you help me out securing it up a bit, i don't want to mess all my permissions up
<Xeron> also its glitchy in the backround once i fulscreen it can someone help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<danborne-lappy> jonah: If you 777ed it you will be unsecure, just manually add that user
<jonah> danborne-lappy: right ok, so if i right click in dolphin again and put owner to can view and modify, group to can view and others to can view, is that what it should be on?
<danborne-lappy> Owner will make it so that only your user on the linux box can view and modify, you could make a group and add your mac box windows box or what not to it and then make it so that that gorup can modify and what not
<humberto> amarillo
<jonah> danborne-lappy: but others was already set to can view and not to forbidden? is that right, i don't want everyone to be able to view my computer contents?
<danborne-lappy> Than disable
<jonah> Can anyone please tell me what the default permissions should be set to in dolphin. i right clicked my home folder and changed them, should it be owner: can view & modify, group can view and others can view or is this not right? can anyone have a look at theirs for me and check please?
<danborne-lappy> Ôwner can view and modify, dude it is up to you
<Dragnslcr> jonah- sounds about right to me
<jonah> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<jonah> anyone know how i add my macbook user to read and write my home folder but not everyone else?
 * Elone bored
<boboso> to be able to print on a windows box on the same network as my kubuntu box do i need to do anything other than share the print on the windows box?
<Elone> you need samba i think
<Elone> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sonnentae> everytime my screen saver kicks in my screen gets all garbled and I have to reboot, any ideas why?
<boboso> Elone: right i have samba on my ubuntu box but do i need to install something on the windows box?
<emacspy> sonnentae: try using xscreensaver instead of kscreemsavers
<Elone> boboso, no if you setup correctly you should be able to use File & Printer Sharing the same way as any windows box
<boboso> k guess i dont have something setup right then
<driss> hi everyone
<driss> i have a small problem
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> after installing kde3 packages from launchpad for kubuntu 8.10, my packages are broken necaise python-kde3 cant install and apt-get -f wont fix it
<KomiaPoika> i get error: http://www.pastebin.ca/1376368
<KomiaPoika> how can i unblock my packages to install the missing ones?
<KomiaPoika> i cant deinstall python to let install this one cause i cant reset my packages
<usi> hi
<usi> all
<Jack> as
<Jack> ds
<Jack> da
<Jack> we
<Jack> qe
<Jack> dfs
<Jack> d
<Jack> cxv
<Jack> fgyg
<Jack> fgh
<Jack> vb
<Jack> nvb
<Jack> sad
<Jack> v
<Jack> c
<Jack> cx
<Jack> v
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> n
<Jack> n
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<stepnem> yeah, life is hard sometimes...
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<astrobear> someone kick him
<Jack> b
<Jack> b
<Jack> nb
<Jack> n
<Jack> n
<astrobear> how do you change the login and logout audio?
<stepnem> something like system -> settings or similar
<stepnem> i'm on Kubuntu, but I used to do in in Gnome too, just don't remember exactly
<amd> what means jaunty?
<stepnem> ubuntu version name
<astrobear> stepnem: yeah i've looked there, but i can't find it :\
<amd> but what is a jaunty?
<stepnem> well it's there I'm sure, :D
<stepnem> maybe preferences ...?
<astrobear> it's in system notifications
<stepnem> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=jaunty
<stepnem> right, :)
<amd> ...
<amd> not pleased, what developers wanted to say with
<amd> not pleased, what developers wanted to say with JAUNTY JAKALOPE?
<amd> ???
<stepnem> well I've given up that kind of questions some time ago; but if you find out, do share the knowledge!
<stepnem> :D
<amd> hmmm
<amd> for example 8.10's was intrepid ibex
<amd> but WHY?
<amd> what happened with the penguin?
<amd> :)
<m_tadeu_> how can I check if my microphone is working?
<stepnem> ...say something?
<m_tadeu_> you mean the sound should be directed to the speakers? or do I need an app to hear something?
<amd> kmix
<stepnem> well usually if you use microphone, it's not to hear yourself from the speakers, right?
<amd> or dublu-click on speakers
<amd> or install audacity
<amd> comprendre?
<m_tadeu_> oh si :P trying audacity right now
<amd> so is working?
<m_tadeu_> nop
<ep> Off topic I guess: kaffine isn't playing an off the shelf DVD movie.  Is this a futile attempt due to some DRM issue or would it most likely be some other problem -- eg operator error
<alepot> do you have libdvdcss installed?
<ep> surely
<ep> but i'll check :)
<rizvan> please help with kwin headers
<rizvan> -- Looking for kwinglobals.h - not found.
<rizvan> WARNING: *** KWin headers not found
<m_tadeu_> I'm using a usb mic
<alepot> rizvan: what gives you this error? what are you trying to do?
<JontheEchidna> rizvan: install kdebase-workspace-dev
<amd> lsusb
<amd> what says lsusb?
<rizvan> thanks, installing kdebase-workspace-dev fixed the error, i was compiling domino kwin style
<alepot> rizvan: apt-get build-dep <package> sorts dependencies mostly.
<rizvan> thanks alepot, i'll save the command for future use :)
<m_tadeu_> amd: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/140441/
<GentooJohnny> Im having a problem reconfigureing kdm
<GentooJohnny> what would be the easiest way to reconfigure it.
<sva_> hi evereyoe.. i have a strange problem... i have a directory wich seams emtpy but isnt.. and i cant delete it (move it, copy it, change permissions.. anithing at all).. if i try to manipulate it outside de console in a file manger everything crushes.. and i cant build a collection in a music player
<Marfi> Hello, this has probably been asked several times...but how do I enable icons on the desktop? Putting K on a computer for a client
<stepnem> Marfi: System Settings -> Desktop -> Behaviour -> Show icons on desktop
<Marfi> stepnem: Behavior isn't here
<stepnem> oh well, KDE 3.5.10 here
<Marfi> KDE4 here
<Marfi> Anyone else know how to enable icons on KDE4?
<ufuk_k> Marfi: what you mean by icons?
<ufuk_k> open add widgets dialog and add folder view to your desktop
<ufuk_k> you can add icons in it
<Marfi> ufuk_k: I want them to be "the traditional" way. The client will have enough of a learning curve as it is, and I don't want more resistance on him than he needs
<ufuk_k> Ok. do you have a folder view widget on your desktop now?
<Marfi> ufuk_k: yea, its on there
<Marfi> ufuk_k: I don't want to use the widget for it, is what I am getting at
<ufuk_k> Marfi: enter into appearance settings on desktop
<ufuk_k> in the Type dialog choose folder view, then the folder view bomces your desktop
<ufuk_k> *becomes
<ufuk_k> you can add icons anywhere in your desktop after then
<Marfi> ufuk_k: Okay. I think he will be able to deal with this.
<Marfi> ufuk_k: To give you an idea about the guy...he is still using AOL
<ufuk_k> I understand, but it is just a matter of time and patience.
<ufuk_k> if he like it, he'll get used to it and learn quick
<Marfi> ufuk_k: That's the problem. It took him a ton of convincing to just use it
<ufuk_k> Marfi: I think you better don't force him, if you do it too much, he will give up. Let him to use it for sometime.
<Marfi> ufuk_k: I'm gonna tell him that his "homework" is to sit on the computer for at least an hour a night. =)
<puff_> Hello. is any1 awake_
<puff_> ?
<stepnem> sure, waiting for you, puff_
<puff_> stepnem: )))
<puff_> stepnem: I'm kind a noob, but still. I have some problems with network connection in 9.04.
<puff_> stepnem: I create an acces point. but it just refuse to connect
<stepnem> oh well, hm... I'm still using 8.04
<puff_> Now i have 8.10. and everything is perfekt, but videocard. But in 9.04 i do not have network, but wideo working perfect. moment 22
<puff_> stepnem: |
<stepnem> puff_: what do you mean by 'create an access point' -- you are trying to connect or really administering an AP?
<puff_> stepnem:  I'm using a USB_gsm modem. so i have to create acces point on right network.
<stepnem> oh dear, I've got no experience with that...
<puff_> Jeah...it isn't so nice to work with those things )))
<stepnem> you might try #ubuntu, there still seem to be some people around
<puff_> ok, i wil try. thx
<puff_> stepnem:
<stepnem> good luck!
<slerder> Hey guys. does anyone know how i can clear/reset the names, of network interface cards, eth0, eth1 etc? thanks
<DaSkreech> slerder: what do you want to do?
<artpoetryfiction> I've got Plasma crashing... signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<artpoetryfiction> Can anyone refresh my memory as to the name and location of the video config file, and any plasma config file?
<DaSkreech> video config file would be /etc/Xii/xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> plasma has two config files one for plasma and one for the things inside plasma
<DaSkreech> X11
<DaSkreech> not xii
<artpoetryfiction> DaSkreech: thanks I beat you to the xorg.conf file, but don't see anything there to suggest the problem, like I thougth there would be
<artpoetryfiction> Where are the plasma files locateda?
<DaSkreech> ~/.kde/share/config/
<DaSkreech> pretty obviously named
<artpoetryfiction> Any idea how I can launch a terminal when I don't have a kicker plasmoid?
<p_quarles> artpoetryfiction: with krunner?
<kerry> hello
<DaSkreech> artpoetryfiction: kicker? you mean a panel?
<DaSkreech> !hi | kerry
<ubottu> kerry: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> artpoetryfiction: If you have konqueror open press F4
<artpoetryfiction> I've got no desktop, because plasma is crashed. Is there a command key or some default way to open a terminal when I have no desktop?
<Guest69388> is there any way i can create custom categories for the kde menu - like the categories that are listed in .desktop files, that tell the file where to appear in the app launcher
<DaSkreech> Yes the way you just said
<Guest69388> i know i could just move the link in the menu editor but i'd like to try it this way instead
<Guest69388> DaSkreech do you mean me? "yes the way you just said"
<DaSkreech> yes
<Guest69388> ok what i want to do, is create my own category, ie if i open blackbox.desktop, the categories listed there are games and logicgames - i'd like to create a new category 'LogicGamesPack', then create a directory with the same name under Games in the app launcher - and then every .desktop file i add the category of LogicGamesPack to will appear under that new directory
<Guest69388> hope i make sense!
<DaSkreech> Yes but you have to rebuild the coca I think
<DaSkreech> ksyscocabuilder
<Guest69388> ok i have no idea what that is, is it a complicated thing that someone who doesn't know what she's doing shouldn't be messing with?
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> yes and no
<DaSkreech> overall it's complicated
<DaSkreech> but it's kinda like that apt-get system where you just need to know apt-get update
<DaSkreech> #kde can give you some better guidance but be preapred for them to tell you just use kmenueditor
<Guest69388> lol ok
<Guest69388> well i'll google more info on ksyscocabuilder
<Guest69388> thanks for your help :)
<Guest69388> cheers
<DaSkreech> Guest69388: look up the .desktop for the menu first
<artpoetryfiction> I've got no desktop, because plasma is crashed. Is there a command key or some default way to open a terminal when I have no desktop?
<DaSkreech> that's wht you really want to learn about
<DaSkreech> artpoetryfiction: couple of ways
<DaSkreech> how are you logged in here now?
<artpoetryfiction> By clicking on the submit bug link on the crash window, which launched my default (opera) browser
<artpoetryfiction> X11 is running, just not plasma... which is the whole desktop in 4.2
<martyr2k6> halp!
<martyr2k6> I am a n00b who needs help here.
<martyr2k6> not to be annoying or something
<martyr2k6> I have kubuntu intrepid ibex installed on one of my computers as the sole OS and I want to format the hard drive and install plain ol Ubuntu 8.10 in it's place... pm me if you can help!
<martyr2k6> also, I only have ONE molex connector and it's powering my hard drive
<martyr2k6> can anyone help?
<martyr2k6> anyone?
<Dragnslcr> Do you really need to format the disk?
<martyr2k6> well I dunno
<martyr2k6> again I am a common vista user wanting to toy with ubuntu on one of my other computers
<martyr2k6> so naturally when I see I have an os that I dont like, I look to format the hdd and start anew
<Dragnslcr> If you just want to install Gnome, you can install the ubuntu-desktop package
<martyr2k6> ok, where I do start?
<martyr2k6> I am on the kde desktop
<Dragnslcr> The only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the default desktop environment. Everything underneath is exactly the same
<martyr2k6> ok, so when I power on the puter, it will boot Ubuntu instead of kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Open up Adept, search for the ubuntu-desktop package
<Dragnslcr> It's the same operating system
<martyr2k6> sweet...
<Dragnslcr> When you log in, you'll have the choice between KDE and Gnome
<martyr2k6> you see here is the problem I am having using kubuntu... my monitor is actually a 40 inch lcd tv
<martyr2k6> and when I previously hooked up the computer (when I had both a hdd and odd) ubuntu ran great on the tv for some reason, and kubuntu says "no" to this idea
<Dragnslcr> That is kind of weird
<martyr2k6> yeah I know right
<Dragnslcr> Not sure why Gnome would work and KDE wouldn't
<martyr2k6> yeah, even as a newbie and a windows die hard user, it doesn't make sense to even me
 * DaSkreech could think of a few reasons
<libervisco> qt4 can leave everyone eating its dust...
<Dragnslcr> Handling the video output should be X's job, which runs under both of them
<DaSkreech> but install ubuntu-desktop and you can have both
<libervisco> but the tragedy is that in order to stay consistent with other gtk apps it must be conservative :(
<martyr2k6> I am using ubuntu on an old laptop right now, and it works gorgeously... but my other desktop running kubuntu is just having issues with kubuntu
<martyr2k6> I mean right now it wont let me do anything after I fetched the recent package list in adept
<DaSkreech> such as ?
<martyr2k6> well, for one the video issue
<martyr2k6> all the text is impossibly small to read
<martyr2k6> so I mean I figured it would be quickest to format the hard drive and reinstall ubuntu
<martyr2k6> yeah the kde environment has completely frozen and all I can use is the mouse
<libervisco> Why is the "configure" button grayed out for qtcurve in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> martyr2k6: Ha ha :-) I'll bet that's a X freeze
<artpoetryfiction> Ok, so I'm logged in as a user not in the sudoers group, how can I launch an app with root permission?
<tanjir> artpoetryfiction: sudo appname
<DaSkreech> artpoetryfiction: Sudo
<tanjir> artpoetryfiction: you can edit /etc/sudoers to give you root permission
<DaSkreech> or just add the user to the admin group
<DaSkreech> which makes them have near root powers
<DaSkreech> in conjunction with sudo of course
<DaSkreech>  martyr2k6: sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> !puregnome | martyr2k6
<ubottu> martyr2k6: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<DaSkreech> that should probably be kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data
<astrobear> how can i enable automatic scanning of files before they are opened firefox? files like wmv, jpeg, pdf, etc.
<DaSkreech> huh?
<astrobear> hey DaSkreech, i think you went out for lunch the other day, but the problem with my computer last time is that i had upgraded software for the first time in a long time the night before and one of the programs edited the xorg.conf file
<DaSkreech> astrobear: ah of course
<astrobear> i had to reinstall the nvidia driver binary driver
<astrobear> so anyway, i have family on this p.c. that open files without concerning themselves if they have viruses or whatnot
<astrobear> s/if they have/if the files contain
<DaSkreech> astrobear: in windows?
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<astrobear> read www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229 for a more recent take on viruses in linux
<astrobear> using linux
<astrobear> could run firefox 3 through a virtual windows machines (because it has automatic virus scanning)... if i had quick enough machine
<libervisco> Hi
<libervisco> The configure button doesn't show next to the qtcurve option in style settings
<libervisco> so it's impossible to change the qtcurve theme..
<DaSkreech> astrobear: That's been patched in KDE already
<DaSkreech> they are no longer executable and raise a flag if they are
<DaSkreech> sorry
<DaSkreech> other way around
<DaSkreech> Regardless a virus scanner will not help and quite likely will never help in Linux
<astrobear> so.. if a pdf has a hiddren script, the kde user is notified?
<astrobear> hidden*
<DaSkreech> the pdf would have to be executable
<DaSkreech> which means the user would have to make it executable themself
<DaSkreech> not likely for someone who is clueless and telling them that executable e-mails are bad should help the clue flow to the right side of caution
<Kubuntiac> Anyone have any ideas why kdm would load, but then kde wouldn't? I even tried switching video drivers and deleting .kde in ~....
<DaSkreech> ha
<DaSkreech> you too?
<DaSkreech> I can think of a few reasons
<DaSkreech> when did that start?
<Kubuntiac> After some updates a few days ago
<Kubuntiac> Nohing obvious in kdm.log / dmesg
<DaSkreech> ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Kubuntiac> Haven't looked there... brb
<Kubuntiac> Nope. Blank. *sigh*
<DaSkreech> KDE4 ?
<jabba_> i has a jaunty! :D
<Kubuntiac> What about KDE4?
<Kubuntiac> Me too
<DaSkreech> ah jaunty
<DaSkreech> hmm
 * jabba_ <3 new kubuntu
<Kubuntiac> 64 bit?
<jabba_> it's running all nice and happy in virtualbox on my mac
<DaSkreech> my friend installed KDM3 and could login again as a workaround
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: no, 32-bit guest in xVM
<DaSkreech> not sure if that works in Jaunty
<Kubuntiac> interesting...
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: but i have hw 3d acel! :D
<DaSkreech> I'd say try a new user andsee if they can login
<DaSkreech> I'll warrant they can
<Kubuntiac> k I'll give it a shot
<jabba_> and, heh, it's funny, these virtual machines, they get faster when you give em more ram :)
<jabba_> shame it looks like it won't use more than one cpu.
<Kubuntiac> strange that... ;)
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: machine in question has 16gb of ram, and it complains about "only" being given 4. i think it actually wants *contiguous* ram, which is bizarre
<Kubuntiac> lol
<Kubuntiac> Mine runs on a "measly" 4 gig of DDR2 :)
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: this is a macpro. it's hard to kind of do things half-way
<jabba_> my wife bought it for me for christmas
<jabba_> sold a motorcycle to buy ram/disk for it :/
<Kubuntiac> nice!
<jabba_> is it worth mentioning to someone that i get lots of 404's from us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<jabba_> when i switched to mirror.anl.gov i get all my packages?
<Kubuntiac> Give it an hour or so just in case it's just maintenance, but if it's still happening...
 * DaSkreech runs Vms with 700MB of RAM :(
<jabba_> been goin on for two days
<Kubuntiac> I've seen things go offline for 15 minutes or so reasonably often
<jabba_> DaSkreech: i run openbsd vm's in 256mb of ram :)
<Kubuntiac> ouch... I'd mention that...
<jabba_> dirty little buggers
<DaSkreech> jabba_: try running Windows
<Kubuntiac> going offline for a miute to see if my new user can login... brb
<jabba_> DaSkreech: i have a vista ultimage running in 4gb hat's just as happy as jaunty
<jabba_> in fact, i'm real happy with vista in xVM -- it's faster than it is on the damn laptop! :o
<DaSkreech> jabba_: No the main computer only has 700 MB of RAM
<DaSkreech> Not the VM
<jabba_> but then laptop is core2duo, and desktop is 3ghz xeon...
<jabba_> DaSkreech: you, sir, have more patience than i
<jabba_> doesn't it get crashy?
<DaSkreech> It works really well as long as I don't do something stupid like leave compositing on
<DaSkreech> Noep
<jabba_> or swaptastic or anything?
<DaSkreech> works fine
<jabba_> hm
<DaSkreech> IT gets swappy if run stuff like firefox in the main Computer and the vm
<DaSkreech> I do have to restrict what I do
<jabba_> i find it quietly unsettling that i'm downloading all my patches from .gov
<DaSkreech> but it works
<jabba_> DaSkreech: so the desktop is ubuntu and your guests are... windows?
<DaSkreech> yes
<jabba_> vista????!!
<DaSkreech> umm no I'm not a madman
<jabba_> oh ehh
<jabba_> xp behaves a lot better in a vm :)
<GentooJohnny> I can't get two kubuntu machines to connect to one another, but ping works for both.
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: define "connect"
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: like ssh?
<GentooJohnny> ssh, terminal client, ftp, RDP anything...
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: these are two physical ubuntu machines on the same switch, or what?
<GentooJohnny> yes
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: none of these services are turned on by default. have you installed ssh-server?
<GentooJohnny> 4 port switch
<DaSkreech> can vista even boot in 256 MB of RAM?
<GentooJohnny> id perfer RDP
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: sudo aptitude install krdp
<jabba_> right?
<GentooJohnny> its installed
<jabba_> DaSkreech: i think so?
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: what's the error you get?
<DaSkreech> eh I don't own a Vista license anyway First Windows I don't legally own
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: and can you, say, "telnet hostA 22" and make sure telnet's listening?
<GentooJohnny> client closed connection sometimes and sometimes it just dies silently
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: sounds a lot like firewalls
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: out of curiosity, are you using tcpwrappers?
<GentooJohnny> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<GentooJohnny> no
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: so either nobody's listening on port22, or port22 isn't open
<jabba_> i have bad news though, i'm about > < close to a reboot
<jabba_> i think you need to install openssh-server
<GentooJohnny> port 5901 is open
<GentooJohnny> for VNC
<jabba_> and when you run aptitude or whatever can you search for an rdp server?
<jabba_> why rdp instead of vnc?
<GentooJohnny> because neither work
<GentooJohnny> :(
<GentooJohnny> so I figured one works better than the other.
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: i kinda prefer rdp because there are more mac tools, but krdp is a nice app
<jabba_> i've just never used a linux-based rdp server
<GentooJohnny> krdp is running
<DaSkreech> can you rdp to yourself?
<GentooJohnny> on the remote machine
<jabba_> can you telnet to the localhost port?
<jabba_> e.g., telnet localhost 5091 or 22?
<GentooJohnny> telnet to this machine or the remote one?
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: is the rdp port 5091?
<GentooJohnny> vnc is running on 5901 and rdp... who knows
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: so on the machine the vnc server is running on, can you open a terminal and type "telnet localhost 5901"?
<jabba_> it should open the connection rather than hang
 * jabba_ doesn't see 5901 in /etc/services
<Kubuntiac> Just tried a new user... no go. Still no kde! :(
<DaSkreech> Kubuntiac: ah I wonder if your startkde script works
<jabba_> what happens when you /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<Kubuntiac> Just checking...
<Kubuntiac> It brings up KDM, which acts the same as before (ie perfect until login)
<jabba_> it should giv eyou that respawning business
<jabba_> what happens at login?
<Kubuntiac> The moment I push enter it goes to the screen that normally shows the icons
<Kubuntiac> The background and cursor are there but nothing else
<Kubuntiac> it just sits there without any splash forever
<Kubuntiac> Cursor can be moved tho
<DaSkreech> Kubuntiac: wait what?
<DaSkreech> that's not what you said before
<DaSkreech> Or maybe I erad it wrong
<DaSkreech> You said it kicked you back to the login screen
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: ctl-alt-f1
<jabba_> then can you run an xterm or konsole or whatever?
<Kubuntiac> ctrl+alt+f1 works
<jabba_> sounds like startx is borked
<jabba_> or startkdm or whatever
<DaSkreech> startkde
<Kubuntiac> /etc/init.d/kdm restart goes to the login screen (KDM)
<jabba_> DaSkreech: somewhere, someone has a right answer :)
<DaSkreech> startx calls xinit which calls startkde which calls kdeinit
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: that's what the kdm service does :)
<Kubuntiac> k
<DaSkreech> Kubuntiac: I'd probably kill KDM start X with the X command then run startkde to see what it does
<Kubuntiac> I just tried startkde... it said "command not found"
<jabba_> okeedokee i gotta bounce the vm with the new -rt kernel
<jabba_> brb, maybe, or it could crash-n-burn :D
<Kubuntiac> later jabba!
<Kubuntiac> Hmm... it's suggesting I install kde-workspace-bin... I'm thinking that should have been there from the start!
<jabba_> haha
<jabba_> Linux chimchim 2.6.28-3-rt #9-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Fri Mar 27 23:23:50 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jabba_> woot, it runs :D
<Kubuntiac> Woo hoo! What did you do?
<jabba_> i switched kernels
<jabba_> and did a full upgrade
<Kubuntiac> Ahhh...
<jabba_> it's like kde 4.mumble.a tinyfractal bit
<Kubuntiac> I might try that if the kdebase-workspace-bin install doesn't help
<GentooJohnny> jabba
<jabba_> yes GentooJohnny?
<GentooJohnny> Im just gonna try this again tommorrow
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: sleep well
<jabba_> GentooJohnny: just remember, ubuntu is better than portage :)
<Kubuntiac> Night GJ!
<GentooJohnny> can't do it because someone else is using the monitor I need to use for a tv
<Kubuntiac> lol
<Kubuntiac> priorities... ;)
<GentooJohnny> major fight Id rather avoid
<GentooJohnny> next idea
<Kubuntiac> Good plan. Peace over stability any day.
<DaSkreech> Kubuntiac: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<GentooJohnny> its also why I need vnc/rdp/ssh working
<Kubuntiac> good idea DaSkreech...
<GentooJohnny> I hate this, I hear the machine running but can't do anything with it.
<Kubuntiac> YES!!!
<Kubuntiac> That did it!
<Kubuntiac> (sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin)
<Kubuntiac> Thanks for all your suggestions Jabba_ / DaSkreech
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: i'm trying to figure out why i haven't got support for iso mounts
<jabba_> i can still try to help
<Kubuntiac> I think it probably saved me 10+ hours of headbanging (the bad kind)
<Kubuntiac> Actually my systems working *perfectly* now...
<Kubuntiac> since the install of kde-workspace-bin
<Kubuntiac> I think the update just pulled it out of my system
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: do you know about dpkg-reconfigure?
<Kubuntiac> a very little bit...
<DaSkreech> [noobie]: install ssh on it
<Kubuntiac> usually from reconfiguring xorg
<Kubuntiac> why?
<[noobie]> DaSkreech, install ssh?
<jabba_> oh i'm just saying if your startkde gets fubar'd
<jabba_> it's a good last result
<jabba_> resort
<Kubuntiac> ahhh... true
<DaSkreech> [noobie]: You should be able to get at least shell access then
<Kubuntiac> I was just running around in the wrong direction thinking it had to be corrupted config files..
<[noobie]> I want to use the machine for a file server and as a second remote shell
<[noobie]> perhaps with screen.
<DaSkreech> You still need to be ablee to log into it
<jabba_> Kubuntiac: don't take this the wrong way but that's sort of like the developer swearing its not their code, that the compiler MUST be broken.
<jabba_> :)
<DaSkreech> and ssh gives you all of that
<DaSkreech> jabba_: not sure how I see that connection at all
<Kubuntiac> jabba: huh? I'm confused... and I think you're giving me more tech credit than I actually deserve,.. lol
<jabba_> sorry, i deal with a lot more developers
 * Kubuntiac != programmer of *any* kind
<Kubuntiac> ;)
<jabba_> what do you MEAN my code is broken? it's OBVIOUSLY the compiler.
<jabba_> those GNU folks. they don't know how to make a compiler.
<jabba_> sheesh.
<[noobie]> yes ssh will give me a shell thats a start
 * jabba_ chuckles
<jabba_> (i kinda play a sysadmin on tv)
<Kubuntiac> lol. I just assume I entered something in the console I didn't understand that I shouldn't have...
<[noobie]> you play one... or are one playing one?
<jabba_> i've given up trying to figure out which is which
<jabba_> i want to just quit and be a bok choi farmer
<Kubuntiac> roflol
<jabba_> i hate unix
<Kubuntiac> segfault in bok choi... aphid panic...
<jabba_> and now i must restart for yet another kernel model
<jabba_> module
 * jabba_ sighs
<jabba_> oh whoops
<jabba_> it lied
<Kubuntiac> ?
<[noobie]> lol
<Kubuntiac> well thanks again everyone. Now my perfectly working system is calling to me to go use it... :)
<Kubuntiac> Best of luck with the bok choi!
<DaSkreech> jabba_: I just instaleld Windows over the weekend for someone I had to reboot 7 times
<jabba_> windows likes to reboot
<DaSkreech> wanted to beat my head in
<[noobie]> wow only 7?
<[noobie]> sp3 requires 1 reboot ALONE.
<DaSkreech> [noobie]: That was just to get the network card to work so I could download PS3
<DaSkreech> SP3
<DaSkreech> which of course wanted me to reboot
<[noobie]> lol
<jabba_> it will install in version 1.6 or x but not 1.6.0
<jabba_> that, friends, is bad programming of shell scripts
<jabba_> so minor hackitude is required before it will install the X module
<DaSkreech> That never happens with bok choi!
<jabba_> no shit. bok choi just cooperaates.
<jabba_> water, sun, chop sticks, brown sauce, and tofu
<jabba_> ok i reboot now.
<jabba_> that worked.
<jabba_> heh
<jabba_> running at 1680x1005 resolution :) how wacky is that
<jussi01> jabba_: please try to not wander off topic too much, if you jsut want to chat, use #kubuntu-offtopic. :) thanks
<jabba_> sorry jussi01
<jabba_> jussi01: wanted to mention the 404's earlier
<jabba_> as well as the problem with virtualbox require virtualbox-ose tools
<jabba_> and i did try to help the rdp guy. but at any rate, i'm outta here.
<tyler_d> how do I log off another user from my account? -- no switching?
<[noobie]> question : I have this file : /home/(user)/.local/Trash I need to empty how do it empty it without being in kde?
<[noobie]> I don't want to delete the folder just empty the trash within it.
<shock_day13> then right click on the trash can and click on empty trash can
<[noobie]> lol. there is no trash can
<shock_day13> click on add widgets
<[noobie]> I suppose I could use dolphin
<shock_day13> you'll find trash can there
<shock_day13> add it to your desktop
<[noobie]> shock_day13, perhaps this is the wrong place to ask, Im not in KDE
<[noobie]> I fixed it
<shock_day13> oh
<shock_day13> k
<DaSkreech> :-)
<shock_day13> hey noobie
<shock_day13> if you are not in kde then how are you using konversation?
<shock_day13> are you using it on gnome?
<DaSkreech> shock_day13: You don't have to be in KDE to use KDE apps
<shock_day13> ya i know that
<[noobie]> its xchat Im using
<shock_day13> oh ok
<shock_day13> im still new to this irc thing
<[noobie]> shock_day13, its ok we were all once in your shoes
<shock_day13> hey darkscreech do we get directly connected to kubuntu server from this irc clients without the use of internet?
<[noobie]> shock_day13, you must use the internet to connect to anything outside your local (home) network
<shock_day13> k
<shock_day13> lol it seems im the real noobie here
<[noobie]> no comment
<shock_day13> hahahahaha
<[noobie]> 31 mph winds ack Im glad Im indoors
<[noobie]> chatting with you lot
<shock_day13> where are you from?
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<shock_day13> hey ubottu i have a kubuntu related query
<[noobie]> sadly I can't say anything about kde. it seems to self destruct the more I use it.
<shock_day13> well it aint that complicated
<shock_day13> hey noobie are you a programmer?
<[noobie]> just a regular joe
<shock_day13> k
<shock_day13> do you know any software or any way through which we can make our own's themes for kde?
<shock_day13> hey where can i find other such channels for irc clients?
<[noobie]> shock_day13, here?
<shock_day13> yup
<shock_day13> i mean is there any site or anything that lists all the irc channels
<DaSkreech> shock_day13: try /list
<shock_day13> k
<[noobie]> if your in xchat or irssi /list is completely useless
<[noobie]> unless your REALLY a fast reader
<shock_day13> how to stop this list from loading?
<[noobie]> shock_day13, hence why I said, its useless
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> finally the list has stopped
<[noobie]> if your in xchat right click in the window and goto server > list of channels
<shock_day13> k
<[noobie]> lol /list fills your buffer 200x over with big networks like freenode
<[noobie]> lol
<heavenmetal> how do i install kubuntu 8.10 to a separate hdd (ide, master) from my vista 64 install (sata 0)..
<heavenmetal> should i just disconnect the sata hdd or will that screw things up when they're both connected..
<SlimeyPete> it'll screw things up because you'll be wanting to put the bootloader on the SATA drive, I imagine
<SlimeyPete> the installer should just let you put kubuntu on your second drive
<caleb_> o
<kevin_> Will a desktop system go into suspend-to-ram mode ever?  It seems like mine is doing that; I don't want it to as I am serving a copule of things.
 * gambas says hello to everyone
<io> irc.oltreirc.net
<svir> Hi all
<glick> hmm
<glick> i dont get it i have 3 gigs of ram
<glick> i would think that kde would be a little snappier than it is
<glick> and fonts generally look pretty ugly
<glick> it just seems like it lags when do things
<glick> and screen redraws arnt smooth
<SlimeyPete> sounds like a graphics driver issue
<glick> im running nvidia
<glick> i think
<glick> nvidia 1.1
<glick> 1.17
<glick> maybe i have to take a trip to my local linux lug
<SlimeyPete> might be best
<SlimeyPete> tbh it's quite liekly to just be a bug in kde4
<glick> but im not running beta
<glick> im running ibex
<glick> yeah the lag kina sucks
<glick> it just doesnt feel smooth and snappy
<glick> its hard to explain
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having trouble getting intrepid to load the live cd
<eagles0513875> im trying it in safe graphics mode right now and nothigns happening
<Havoc][> does anybody have a working xinerama with nvidia and compize under kde 4.2.1?
<jussi01> Havoc][: I have twinview, but not xinerama. I think its broken.
<eagles0513875> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<eagles0513875> hey jussi01 what do i need to install to enable tablet features in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<eagles0513875> !info wacom
<ubottu> Package wacom does not exist in intrepid
<funcrush> I was installing the kubuntu 9.04 beta but suddenly, the installing stop and loged on ubuntu and i can't continue how i can fix?
<funcrush> I was installing the kubuntu 9.04 beta but suddenly, the installing stop and loged on ubuntu(id for live cd)  and i can't continue how i can fix?
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<funcrush> well anyone cant' help me T-T
<funcrush> have a nice day
<eagles0513875> bazhang: wasnt he in the wrong channel
<eagles0513875> ahh nm
<ibrar> How to download the kernel kbuntu 8.10 uses
<alepot> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<eagles0513875> alepot:  cant u get the kernel from kernel.org
<eagles0513875> or does kubuntu make modifications to it
<alepot> eagles0513875: you can get a vanilla kernel, but, as you say, ubuntu does patch it.
<eagles0513875> patch it in what way
<alepot> never looked :)
<ibrar> So how I can download, kernel source code which should be compatible with kabuntu 8.10
<alepot> you could use kernel-package to compile a stock kernel, which, unless you need something not provided by the stock kernel, is probably the best way to go
<alepot> sudo aptitude install  linux-source
<alepot> more than you need to know about the process if you search for "compile kernel" on the ubuntu documentaqtion site
<ibrar> Actually I want a feature which was part of the 2.4, but dropped in 2.6
<eagles0513875> ibrar: just download the latest kernel source and recompile the kernel im sure its there just not compiled wiht the default kubuntu kernel
<alepot> ibrar: I'd agree with eagles0513875  - you'll probably find it in the config
<eagles0513875> not to mention you can take out any features that dont pertain to your system
<eagles0513875> for instance if you have an amd system u can take out the module for intel etc
<alepot> ibrar: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<eagles0513875> bah got too many things going at once lol
<eagles0513875> got intrepid installing on my laptop onto a usb
<alepot> I like LTS releases :)
<eagles0513875> meh i always upgrade when a new one comes out
<alepot> too risky for me - I like to wait for the breakages to be fixed
<alepot> I run production servers here
<eagles0513875> thats different
<eagles0513875> i got a vm on this machine right now running shoutcast and soon to be dovecot
<eagles0513875> have u used dovecot in ubuntu server or kubuntu
<alepot> no - I meant things like bind, dhcpd and kolab
<tony_> hi
<tony_> does anybody here know an irc client for GNOME
<alepot> xchat-gnbome?
<bazhang> tony_, xchat is one
<alepot> *gnome
<tony_> thanks! i'll try those now :D
<eagles0513875> is there any way during installation to point grub to my usb pen drive instead of my hard drive
<alepot> I read something about that recently. Youbcan
<eagles0513875> alepot: ?
<eagles0513875> !info youbcan
<ubottu> Package youbcan does not exist in intrepid
<alepot> phone brb
<alepot> lol you can
<alepot> sorry about that - yes, you can tell it to boot off the usb by installing grub there - grub always boot device as hd0, IIRC
<alepot> *always sees
<alepot> theres a good howto here: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<eagles0513875> ill have to try it some othe rtime
<eagles0513875> im resizing me windows partition
<eagles0513875> to duel boot
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> is Facebook's Java Photo uploader supposed to work in Konqueror?
<EvilRoey> I have Java installed
<EvilRoey> (32-bit)
<EvilRoey> yet when I try and add more photos to a Facebook photo album,
<EvilRoey> I get "loading applet"
<EvilRoey> and that's it.
<rmrfslash_> is jaunty in beta yet? I want my beta!
<rmrfslash_> where are my bugs!
<EvilRoey> here's one
<EvilRoey> Is Facebook's Java Photo uploader supposed to work in Konqueror?  I have Java installed.  When I try and add more photos to a Facebook photo album, I get "loading applet"--and that's it.
<Mamarok> guys, Jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<rmrfslash_> If I'm not mistaken, applets just run in a jvm. So I don't see why it _shouldn't_ work
<rmrfslash_> unless maybe you're using GCJ and not Sun Java
<rmrfslash_> which sometimes causes problems
<EvilRoey> using sun
<rmrfslash_> well.... I'm out of ideas :D
<Laruft> rmrfslash_: jaunty beta is out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<rmrfslash_> u try it in firefox?
<EvilRoey> yeah
<EvilRoey> it works in firefox.
<rmrfslash_> work?
<rmrfslash_> oh
<rmrfslash_> yeah, prolly konqueror plugin then.
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  can you prefix my name?  that way it highlights and I can now when the window's updated
<EvilRoey> hmm
<EvilRoey> konqueror plugin.
<EvilRoey> ok.
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: sorry
<EvilRoey> konqueror-nsplugins is already the newest version.
<EvilRoey> konqueror-nsplugins set to manually installed.
<Laruft> rmrfslash_:  that link was for ubuntu, here is kubuntu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/beta/
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  thanks :) :)
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: I dunno, I mean, I don't think people really test Konqueror compat :(
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  that's a shame! I severely dislike firefox as much as I am disappointed in Konqueror :(
<MarkieMark1> I get photo uploaders that are incompatible with firefox at times too
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  in Konqueror and in KHTML
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: Firefox has gotten bad as of late, I agree
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  there's a memory leak
<rmrfslash_> yup
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  if you try and tag people in faceboook photos
<rmrfslash_> big time
<EvilRoey> it starts gobbling your memory big-time
<EvilRoey> right
<ibrar> Where can i found "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts" in kbuntu 8.10
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: Leave Gmail open for an hour
<ibrar> sed  found/find
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  oh?
<EvilRoey> ok
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: you'll see some fun stuff happen
<EvilRoey> the problems that gnu/linux has today:
<EvilRoey> 1) games
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: consistently 120% CPU
<EvilRoey> 2) nvidia binary drivers
<EvilRoey> 3) flash
<EvilRoey> 4) pdf creation
<EvilRoey> (forms, specifically)
<EvilRoey> see a pattern?
<EvilRoey> it's all what happens when companies refuse to GPL their drivers.
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: I've been really endorsing ATI over NVIDIA lately as they've released the specs on all their chips and are now supporting open source drivers
<EvilRoey> or programs.
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  I'm just using intel integrated graphics on my workstation
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  I see what you're saying
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvilRoey> rmrfslash_:  but I hear there's still no really good driver for ATi on Linux that's on par with the drivers for Windows
<EvilRoey> hey ev
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to make kde remember window sizes for previously opened windows?
<rmrfslash_> EvilRoey: I think we'll be reprimanded soon for going off topic
<rmrfslash_> :D
<rmrfslash_> we can move this convo to kubuntu-offtopic (or whatever it's called)
<Riesh> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rmrfslash_> yep
<Riesh> :-)
<EvilRoey> hey I didn't know that existed
<EvilRoey> thanks
<EvaLuaTe> any idea anyone?
<rmrfslash_> I think compiz can style individual windows
<EvaLuaTe> do i have to add a rule for each program in the 'System Settings -> window behavior' and set 'Size' to 'Remember' or is there an easier way?
<EvaLuaTe> rmrfslash_: i like kdm as window manager, this is the only thing that i can't figure out how to do ...
<rmrfslash_> maybe kubuntu has something similar in it's native compositing implementation
<rmrfslash_> System Prefs > Windows
<rmrfslash_> or there could be another way..... I dunno.
<margaret> If I am using the hardware drivers application in 8.10 for my wireless card and it's got "fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files.It's written for BCM43xx driver files." and the driver option is greyed out does that mean I cannot use it?
<rmrfslash_> I'm really not too sure Evaluate, just something I thought I'd spew out. There could be another, easier way.
<rmrfslash_> EvaLuaTe: I need to really start putting people's names first ;)
<Newbee> hello everybody
<EvaLuaTe> rmrfslash_: yeah, i read what you said ...
<Newbee> does anyone out here know what to do to make strigi work in Kubuntu jaunty?
<Newbee> when I enable it in the systemsettings, it just tells me, that it is not running.
<eagles0513875> Newbee:  join the ubuntu+1 channel for jaunty support
<eagles0513875> this is support for the current intrepid release
<EvaLuaTe> rmrfslash_: i tried setting the 'Placement' to 'Smart' in the 'System Settings -> Window Behaviour' and it seems to work pretty fine. i'm curios if it will remember the pidgin conversation window sized :D
<Newbee> eagles0513875: ok, thanks. I didn ' t know that.
<eagles0513875> im having trouble connecting to my wifi network with the bc43xx and the network manager im showing that there is a proprietary driver for it
<eagles0513875> no prob Newbee
<Newbee> is there a kubuntu+1 channel too?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu+1 for all versions of jaunty Newbee
<Newbee> eagles0513875: ok, thanks
<MarcoPau> hello, my alt gr key is seen (checked with xev) as left alt key. how do I correct its setting?
<Laruft> EvaLuaTe: there is no help either on what placement implies on that advanced tab :-(
<eagles0513875> no prob Newbee
<Laruft> I assume it means position of a new window
<brazilla> beta fine already?
<eagles0513875> ?
<Laruft> eagles did you read the error messages in the system log file?
<brazilla> i mean if it runs fine already :)
<EvaLuaTe> Laruft: yeah, i noticed there's no help. i just hope it will behave like i expect it to :p
<Laruft> I had issues with wifi card before, v1 linksys wpc54gs card.  tried all sorts.  ndiswrapper/fwcutter etc
<picketfence> Is this where Kubuntu Newbies come for help?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> just ask your question if anyone knows they will answer
<picketfence> How do I unpack a .rar file?
<eagles0513875> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cinex> picketfence: unrar
<cinex> or
<cinex> sudo apt-get install unrar
<cinex> and then you can use ark
<picketfence> Oh, cool. Ok.
<picketfence> I'm in the process of installing LimeWire at the moment.
<cinex> picketfence: don't do it lol
<picketfence> But I'll definitely do the apt-get
<picketfence> No LimeWire? Why not?
<cinex> limewire is awful
<eagles0513875> in usa yes
<eagles0513875> but in europe its not lol
<picketfence> Ok, then I'll just move.  :-)
<cinex> picketfence: I think you will need java for limewire
<picketfence> I see your point.......
<picketfence> Yeah, I just noticed that. :-(
<cinex> you know how to do that/
<picketfence> "sun-java6-jre-10-0ubuntu2" failed to install or upgrade.
<picketfence> Message just popped up
<cinex> picketfence: i just download it from java.com
<picketfence> oh, it's not an apt-get?
<cinex> picketfence: it is, i guess, but i just use the java.com one. and point all my apps to it.
<brazilla> filesharing is dead
<brazilla> go for torrent or rapidshare ;)
<picketfence> Is it possible to get mp3s with torrent?
<brazilla> aye
<picketfence> I did not know that.
<cinex> i don't think filesharing is an accepted topic in here
<picketfence> How stable is Kubuntu supposed to be?
<bazhang> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<brazilla> picketfence: if you download an album you can select the tracks you want in ktorrent
<picketfence> I ask because mine is buggin....
<brazilla> i only mean free albums ofc :)
<picketfence> And I'm done with the torrent topic.
<Riesh> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<picketfence> of course ;-)
<brazilla> picketfence: go for ktorrent
<picketfence> k
<Riesh> picketfence: screen + rtorrent
<picketfence> How stable is Kubuntu supposed to be? Mine is bugging on me.
<brazilla> actually the kde quality is quite bad
<brazilla> ive seen kde working better on other distros
<brazilla> i wonder why that is
<Guest4962> for example
<picketfence> Sadly, it's the only distro that I have been able to use with my wireless NIC
<brazilla> open suse works better
<picketfence> Is there an ISO I can d/l?
<Riesh> picketfence: what kind of iso ?
<picketfence> for suse, or whatever works good.
<bazhang> ask in #suse
<brazilla> picketfence: yep, ofc, go to their homepage
<Riesh> yes ... you can go to the website www.opensuse.org
<picketfence> homepage. Why didn't I think of that? :-/
<cinex> suse has a comercial and a free version  it hink
<bazhang> offtopic for here
<cinex> i think*
<cinex> like redhat/fedora
<picketfence> You're right, bazhang. Sorry about that.
<picketfence> I have to reboot. I'll be back. But before I go, I have one question that isn't about Kubuntu, but IRC
<picketfence> How do I register my nick?
<cinex> ?
<brazilla> kde quality in kubuntu is rly poor :S
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cinex> /msg nickserv help
<picketfence> Thank you.
<bazhang> brazilla, please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<brazilla> bazhang: on my way
<picketfence> Ok, I'll be back soon. I have tons of questions.  :-)
<Guest70304> I have problem when I play mp3, I get a lot of noise/distortion togheter with the music
<picketfence> Ok, I think I'm back
<Guest70304> not only mp3 any streamradio from internet
<Guest70304> any idea?? is a problem since a few days ago
<tony_> The K start button got replaced to a left arrow button, as well as in the widget list. I might have typed something in error that changed the start button.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<picketfence> I made a directory named "downloads" so I could find everything I download through FireFox. But I can't download directly into that folder. Something about permissions. How do I change that?
<Riesh> picketfence: sudo chown <your_username> downloads
 * Ash-Fox wonders how he managed to create a directory without having permissions on it..
<picketfence> I can't figure that out, either Ash-Fox
<picketfence> Ok, got it. Thanks Riesh
<SvennyBoy> Hallo, spricht jemand deutsch hier?
<Riesh> SvennyBoy: nein
<Riesh> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SvennyBoy> ok, no matter
<SvennyBoy> how can i find more irc channels?
<Laruft> searchirc.com
<SvennyBoy> thanks
<Laruft> typing /list will give you a list of all the channels on the server, but it floods Quassel client.
<margaret> ok if use konqueror to browse to a hotmail account and some if the writing (sign out button) is messed up I can try to fix it with browser indentification, would I have to, for location, put hotmail.com or the actual webpage url when I see the error
<Riesh> use /msg alis list "what you want to search for"
<SvennyBoy> perfect! thanks alot!
<picketfence> Margaret: I've used hotmail.com before and that fixed the problem
<BluesKaj> tony_, you can add the kmenu icon by adding widgets , it's in the list
<Dillizar> hey i have a 400mhz laptop with 128ram ( for now) can i install xubuntu and then KDE 3.5.10 will thw kde work on this mashine? with noe effects no nada
<BluesKaj> Dillizar, it'll run but it'll be a bit slow , if you upgrade the Ram to 256 , that will make quite difference for you.
<margaret> picketfence: did you put the exact url or just hotmail.com or windows.live.com or windows.live.com/defaultblahblahblah?
<picketfence> margaret: I used http://windows.live.com
<margaret> and which setting did you use IE 6 or firefox 2.0?
<picketfence> Set it to IE6
<margaret> ok thank you
<picketfence> np
<ibrar> I have updated the /etc/network/interfaces to SET ip address of interfaces, but kbuntu is not picking up these IP
<picketfence> Can I apt-get Pidgin, or do I have to download it?
<Dillizar> picketfence
<Dillizar> sudo apt-get install pidgen
<picketfence> thanks
<Dillizar> try this
<picketfence> Ok, now it's working. I don't know what I was doing wrong earlier.
<Dillizar> you need install
<Dillizar> and put pidgin not Pidgin
<Dillizar> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<picketfence> Um, ok. I capitalized it, and it's getting anyway.
<ibrar> ?
<Riesh> picketfence: you can use the up arow to see commands you typed earleir ... compare with the latest and you see what you did wrong
<picketfence> Riesh: I had tried getting it before I found KIRC
<picketfence> It was like yesterday night.
<picketfence> But since I capitalized pidgin, does that mean I'm getting the wrong one?
<picketfence> It looks like it just installed something.
<Riesh> I get: "E: Couldn't find package Pidgin"
<picketfence> Great. It's done, but I have no idea where it went.
<Riesh> Kmenu > Applications > internet
<picketfence> Oh, I see it. Thanks:-)
<picketfence> Um, now I'm being told that two packages are no longer required...
<picketfence> linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<ibrar> Any body tells me any thing wrong in kbuntu to set IP address static
<picketfence> and linux headers-2.6.27-7
<ibrar> I have updated the /etc/network/interfaces to SET ip address of interfaces, but kbuntu is not picking up these IP
<Riesh> sudo apt-get autoremove
<picketfence> I just wanted to make sure it was safe to do. Doesn't Linux need the headers to load up?
<Riesh> ibrar: if you can to use the old way of managing the interfaces you have to uninstall network-manager
<ibrar> So whats the new way?
<ibrar> Actually I want to set IP using script
<ibrar> not by GUI
<Riesh> with network-manager ... but i always find it difficult to set a static IP with it
<picketfence> How do I move certain windows to the other desktop?
<Riesh> picketfence: right click on the title bar on the top of the window ....
<Riesh> and choose To Desktop >
<ibrar> Yes network-manager sucks! actually i dont know why we are changing things
<picketfence> Thank you.
<Riesh> network manager is nice with wireless and DHCP ... on my laptop ...
<picketfence> I have to go, but knowing me, I'll be back soon.
<BluesKaj> ibrar,http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/setting-a-static-ip-in-kubuntu-8.10....-690093/
<MarcoPau> anybody knows how to change the creation date of a file?
<Laruft> Marco, try touch command perhaps
<Laruft> if i am replacing a distro, what should I copy off and restore besides entirity of home folder
<ibrar_> riesh: I have uninstall it and still kubuntu is not picking static ip
<BluesKaj> are behind a router ibrar , if so you'll have to change the setting from dynamic to static
<BluesKaj> in the rourer
<BluesKaj> err router
<picketfence> Told you I'd be back. :-)
<picketfence> Perhaps this question isn't for this room. If not, please don't yell at me; I'm sensitive. ;-)
<MarcoPau> Laruft: I'm checking that out, thanks for the hint
<picketfence> I finally installed Java Sun, but now when I try to install LimeWire, it starts, then just goes away.
<picketfence> And I can't find it anywhere on the K menu
<Laruft> open a shell and type limewire
<Laruft> see what it says
<ibrar_> No I am not behind router, just want to change my Ip dynamc to static
<BluesKaj> limewire has alinux equivalent , just can't recall the name
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Riesh> ibrar_: you sure you have the right config in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<picketfence> bash: limewire: command not found
<picketfence> I'll check out frostwire
<BluesKaj> !ifconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconf
<BluesKaj> oops
<Riesh> !ifup ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifup ?
<ibrar_> riesh: yup
<BluesKaj> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<Laruft> !ifcfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifcfg
<Laruft> lol
<Riesh> You also have above the interface "auto eth0" ... or whatever your interface si
<Riesh> is
<Riesh> ?
<BluesKaj> run ifconfig in the terminal
<ibrar_> i just did that and no ip address just the interfaces
<Ash-Fox> Scroll up.
<ibrar_> if I set IP address using GUI it shows up
<picketfence> How do I see how much disk space I have left?
<Riesh> picketfence: df -h
<picketfence> Wow, I'll have to remember that. I have less space left than I thought!
<Riesh> picketfence: sudo apt-get clean :-)
<picketfence> oh yeah? Ok, I'll try that as soon as apt-get is done with firefox
<picketfence> What exactly is Qt?
<Riesh> it will throw away archive packages ... normally you don't ned to keep them on the drive
<BluesKaj> !Qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<picketfence> Oh, ok. I just wondered.
<picketfence> Here we go again. Kubuntu is bugging out on me. What causes the mouse to be in several places at once? and then leave trails that don't go away?
<margaret> doesn anyone know if there is a web site advisor app/addon for konqueror?
<margaret> -n
<BluesKaj> margaret, web site advisor app/addon for konqueror? err, can you explain what you mean ?
<BluesKaj> konqueror has fallen behind the other browsers in it's ability to render pages , I tried to hang on but I finally gave up and installedd FF
<BluesKaj> BBL ..errands
<Riesh> BluesKaj: maybe you can try webkitkde ...
<Riesh> can use webkit to render in konqueror
<picketfence> I found and installed java, then did apt-get for frostwire.
<picketfence> Now it tells me Java is not in my PATH.
<picketfence> What gives?
<ibrar> I am back!
<ibrar> I am still failed to set static IP address for my kubuntu 8.10
<ibrar> > iface eth0 inet static
<ibrar> > address 192.168.1.100
<ibrar> > netmask 255.255.255.0
<ibrar> > network 192.168.1.0
<ibrar> > broadcast 192.168.1.255
<ibrar> > gateway 192.168.1.254
<ibrar> is my /etc/network/interfaces
<Riesh> ibrar: did you put auto eth0 before that ?
<ibrar> Previosuly it was there but I removed it and added "iface eth0 inet static"
<Riesh> You have to put auto eth0 before that ... otherwise it will not automatically set up
<ibrar> I think kubutu is not picking it from "/etc/network/interfaces" file
<Riesh> i just have it set like that
<ibrar> Let me add it again
<picketfence> How do I add Java to my PATH?
<Riesh> But i only have address, netmask and gateway as options
<ibrar> Nothing happends
<dwidmann> picketfence: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/java
<Riesh> ibrar: what if you remove broadcast & network
<picketfence> thanks
<ibrar> riesh: Its same behaviour
<ibrar> riesh: I think I have to reinstall network-manager comes with kubutu and try this
<BluesKaj> ibrar, what kind of net connection are you using dsl, cable ?
<ibrar> simple ethernet
<hiena> !cabextract
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cabextract
<noren> hi all
<hiena> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<rickey> hey fox
<foxfire> hey rick
<rickey> my adept manger crashed ,i need the sudo command to unlock it
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> is there anyone here awake ,like real pepole??
<Dragnslcr> Nope
<Tm_T> define real pepole
 * Riesh zzzzz
<rickey> ooooooooooooo i love this channel
<noren> rickywhat do u want
<noren> !ot | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> noren: well that was hesitant one
<noren> why
<Tm_T> nothing, carry on
<beardbar> whats a quick way to see what video driver version im runing
<noren> i guess lsmode
<roBBerto> ciao
<roBBerto> c'è nessuno?
<Tm_T> beardbar: hmmm, quick way is difficult thing to find out, but one way is to look what your xorg log contains
<roBBerto> sono così antipatico?
<Tm_T> beardbar: like this: grep -A 10 xorg/modules/driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> !br | roBBerto
<ubottu> roBBerto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> !it | roBBerto
<ubottu> roBBerto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<noren> Tm_T: wen we press aroww key in the konsole it gives us the last command run by us which is file tht it storest all the previous command run by us
<Tm_T> noren: .bash_history
<Tm_T> usually
<Daskreech> noren in ~
<noren> hey Daskreech after long time
<Daskreech> if not there is ~/.history
<Daskreech> hi noren
<noren> where is this file i cant find it
<Daskreech> noren: in ~
<noren> oh thanks is there any limit how much it can store
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> $HISTLIMIT
<Daskreech> I think it's set to 500 by default
<Tm_T> HISTSIZE
<Tm_T> and yes 500 by default
<Tm_T> I use 5000 these days
<Daskreech> HISTSIZE :)
<Daskreech> Just found it
<Tm_T> Daskreech: see what I said above (:)
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Do you have your commands compressed ?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: compressed?
<noren> how did u find out that
<Daskreech> Tm_T: If you do the same command twice does it compress it to one command?
<Tm_T> I do have ignoreboth and ignoredubs
<Tm_T> Daskreech: yes, ofcourse
<Daskreech> ok yeah
<Daskreech> Why 5000 then?
<Daskreech> YOu use the command line a lot?
<Tm_T> only ~20 shells running in my desktop(s)
<noren> how cna i configure the same
<Daskreech> YEah I nonmrally ahve about 8
<Tm_T> noren: it's all in .bashrc
<Tm_T> ~/.bashrc I mean
<Daskreech> noren:  in blast you Tm_T
<noren> noren:  in blast you Tm_T ??
<Tm_T> noren: Daskreech is just bit grumpy as I was faster
<Daskreech> noren: I was talking to you and he answered first
<Tm_T> even when I'm old and slow and doing other thing
<Daskreech> I just woke up so I'm hungry
<Daskreech> and grumpy
<Daskreech> :-|
<BluesKaj> Daskreech , gumpy ..you ? .. I don't beleive it :)
<BluesKaj> grumpy that is
<Daskreech> Dopey?
<Daskreech> how about Sneezy?
<ibrar_> Got it
<ibrar_> riesh:
<BluesKaj> Sleepy?
 * Daskreech tries to remember more of the dwarves
<Riesh> ?
<Riesh> ibrar_: tell :-)
<ibrar_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ibrar_> We should remove dhcp client too
<hiena> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ibrar_> 8.10 has a bug
<Daskreech> or tell it to stop checking at least
<Daskreech> hi mtux
<noren> hiena: offtopic who ??
<mtux> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> how are you?
<mtux> Daskreech: fine, :) thanks
<Daskreech> How is Bilbo ?
<Riesh> ibrar_: aha ... nice to know you have it working now
<mtux> Daskreech: It's fine too :D
<Daskreech> I'm installing choqok in Jackalope but it's not popping up in the menu is that supposed to happen?
<ibrar_> atleast, but really worry. Linux was built for networking and kubutu/ubutu has these kind of bugs
<noren> hey guys wen we move some thing from one partitionn to other does it really move the files physically on the harddisk or only in ftab
<cinex> physically
<Daskreech> ibrar_: Ubuntu != linux
<Daskreech> linux is a good deal broader than ubuntu
<cinex> ubuntu does equal linux
<cinex> linus != ubuntu
<cinex> linux*
<mtux> Daskreech: hmm, I think it should
<noren> cinex: agreed
<Daskreech> cinex: that mathematically does not make sense :-P
<cinex> it is linux
<ibrar_> how you can say linux != ubuntu
<cinex> because linux can be more than ubuntu, it can be redhat
<cinex> but ubuntu cannot be windows
<cinex> it cant be unix
<gmiernicki> wow, this looks like a good topic
<Daskreech> speaking on the state of ubuntu does not speak about the state of linux
<ibrar_> I think linux <= ubuntu
<Daskreech>  speaking about the state of linux does not speak about the staet of ubuntu
<ibrar_> and linux <= redhat
<cinex> linux >=ubuntu
<Daskreech> they are tied
<Riesh> :-\it's like "a dog is an animal, but not all animals are dogs"
<cinex> yes Riesh
<ibrar_> how linux >=ubuntu
<noren> how to check the md5 from console
<Daskreech> but one can be masked or broken by the other
<cinex> do == animanl but animal != dog
<cinex> do = dpg
<cinex> dog
 * cinex questions his logic
<noren> SUPPORT CHANNEL HELP ME
<noren> :)
<ibrar_> So ubutu is dog or linux ;)
<Riesh> md5sum xxxx
<Daskreech> yellow dog!
<Daskreech> noren: what was the question ?
<noren> do i need to installs some software seperatly
<Riesh> noren md5sum is a program to check md5
<Daskreech> ?
<cinex> noren: for what?
<noren> checking MD5 from cli
<Daskreech> noren: ask a different question :)
<Daskreech> noren: no md5sum is installed
<ibrar_> noren : openssl can help you
<Daskreech> just type md5sum /path/to/file
<beardbar> nvidia came out with a new version of its linux driver that supposedly fixes eve online crashes, I have version 180.29 but need to upgrade to 180.44 I am unsure of how to go about it properlly and havent found any documentation yet through google, can someone help?
<mot> question
<cinex> bearbar www.nvidia.com will have a driver for install
<mot> in jaunty beta, what packaged do i need to install knetworkmanager and get rid of that stupid nm-applet ?
<cinex> might cause you problems though if u don't remove the ubuntu version first
<Daskreech> beardbar: if you are getting it from nVidia's site they will have instructions there
<mot> it won't save my settings, and i much prefer knetworkmanager
<Daskreech> mot: sudo apt-gt install knetworkmanager ?
<mot> i installed knetworkmanager and the networkmanager service, and it shows wireless networks however when i click one of them to connect nothing happens.
<mot> if i connect via the nm-applet, then knetworkmanager shows activity (like connecting) but i want to totally separate myself from the nm-applet because it's crap
<MarcoPau> I got a whole bunch of problems in my keyboard according to xev. is there any tool in kde to remap the keyboard?
<Daskreech> cause they changed the interfce for networkmanager7 and knetworkmanager hasn't been updated to use it
<noren> MarcoPau: just correct your keyboard setting
<MarcoPau> noren: how? I'm trying xkeycaps but it's not giving any result
<MarcoPau> actually I lost some other keys
<noren> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubuntu_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<slow-motion> hi
<cinex> hi
<Laruft> will kde 3.5 apps work ok in 4.2?  or will they cause system unstablitity?  what are the implications?
<Daskreech> Laruft: yes
<Daskreech> they work
<Daskreech> it's just like having a Gnome application run
<Daskreech> it just calls different libraries
<Laruft> just wonder why quassel was included instead of konversation  if konv works..
<pestilence> so i installed jaunty beta, and type "amarok".  some program comes up that is named "amarok" but is definitely not the amarok i've been using (all of my podcasts are gone!)  why did you take away the real amarok???
<cinex> pestilence: are you running some plugin or other to make it seem diffreent ?
<Laruft> amarok wasn't upgraded to use kde 4.2 yet.. lol
<pestilence> cinex: no.  it is "amarok 2", which is a totally different program than the original amarok
<Laruft> ah ok
<cinex> ohhhhhh
<Dragnslcr> pestilence- well, it's a new version of Amarok, yes
<pestilence> Dragnslcr: i agree that technically that is true.  but for end users this is false.
<pestilence> all user data is gone
<beardbar> thansk Daskreech that worked the charm
<pestilence> this is *not* an upgrade...this is changing the program completely and saying "screw you" to all previous amarok users
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I don't really use it. Not sure how it handles converting user settings
<JontheEchidna> you can import your collection and stuff
<beardbar> anyone know how to get to the wine folder via dolphin?
<pestilence> Dragnslcr: it doesn't.
<pestilence> JontheEchidna: can you import podcasts?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> I don't really listen to podcasts
 * pestilence just realized my rant may need to go into the +1 channel...
<Laruft> beardbar, .wine is in home folder
<Laruft> you need to enable show hidden files via view menu
<beardbar> thanks, i thought so, i guess im just dumb and cant find the settings for that in dolphin though :(
<Daskreech> beardbar: alt+>
<Daskreech> alt+.
<Daskreech> sorry
<Daskreech> all hidden files start with a .
<Daskreech> so it's easy to remember
<Daskreech> Laruft: Space
<Marfi> Is KDE-looks down? I keep getting a weird message
<Laruft> alt and dot key
<Laruft> space?? lol
<Dragnslcr> Marfi- http://www.kde-look.org/ works for me
<beardbar> awsome, thanks guys
<Laruft> works here too
<Daskreech> Laruft: they are moving to all KDE4 apps to save sapce
<Laruft> ah right I see
<Laruft> << n00b lol
<Daskreech> Eitherwise they have to ship all of KDE4 libraries and support apps and all of KDE3 libraries and support apps
<Daskreech> Sort of like when Gnome went to GNOME2 and Gnucash refused to move
<Daskreech> so they had to hsip GNOME1 for years just so people could use GnuCash
<Daskreech> ship
<Laruft> so no implications using kde3 apps still, besides having to d/l the support files as they are not on distribution any more
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> a CD can only hold so much
<genii> Especially for a livecd
<Marfi> thanks Dragnslcr
<Daskreech> word
<Dragnslcr> I thought the KDE4 version of Konversation was almost done?
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: Not fast enough
<Dragnslcr> That's too bad, I like Konversation
<Dragnslcr> Haven't tried Quassel yet
<BOZG> Isn't there a SVN for the KDE4 version?
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: It may be available in Jackalope once it's done but right now it certainly cannt be shipped as default
<Daskreech> BOZG: There is a git for the new kernel coming out as well. we aren't shipping that :)
<Dragnslcr> I should try playing around with Quassel before 9.04 comes out
<Daskreech> IT's in Ibex
<Daskreech> but is a good deal nicer for Jackalope
<Daskreech> they have been working with Kubuntu to make changes to make it easier to use
<BluesKaj> I'm using jaunty beta and i find it more graphically stable than Intrepid ...I don't like the name "jaunty" much tho :P
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> is there a "quicklaunch icon" plasmoid somewhere ?
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: So call it Jackalope instead.
<Daskreech> MsK`: That does what?
<MsK`> Daskreech, launchs an application
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, that's worse :)
<Daskreech> MsK`: alt+F2 ?
<MsK`> Daskreech, not really, it's an icon and when you click on it, it launches an application
<Dragnslcr> MsK`- yes, there is a Quicklaunch widget
<Daskreech> MsK`: Just drag the app to the panel/desktop
<THORTH> new to linux
<Dragnslcr> (bleh, I still hate how they're using the term "widget")
<THORTH> stupid question
<THORTH> how comes when i download a programme (chat client) it doesnt come up on the desktop?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- do what I do and always use the numbers for versions. It's easier than remembering which name we're on
<Daskreech> THORTH: it downloads to ~ or ~/Documents by default
<THORTH> ?
<Dragnslcr> THORTH- first of all, what program are you downloading? It may be in the official repositories already
<Daskreech> THORTH: and which chat program are you downloading ?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, yeah, good point :)
<THORTH> okay
<THORTH> Dragnslcr:  bitchx
<Daskreech> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in intrepid
<MsK`> Daskreech, ok, an icon appeared on my desktop but I can't managed to put it in the taskbar, is there some trick for that ?
<THORTH> ??
<Dragnslcr> THORTH- what browser are you using? I know Firefox by default always saves downloads to some annoying directory
<THORTH> ok well irrisi?
<Daskreech> MsK`: drag it to the taskbar?
<THORTH> Nice client
<THORTH> firefox
<MsK`> Daskreech, doesn't work, the icon stays behind the taskbar !
<Dragnslcr> Huh, bitchx isn't in the repository?
<THORTH> I use firefox or the one free with kubuntu
<Daskreech> !info irssi | THORTH
<ubottu> THORTH: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<THORTH> hrm ok
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: File a bug :)
<THORTH> well this konversation client sucks lol
<Daskreech> THORTH: what version of Kubuntu are you on ?
<Dragnslcr> Ugh, I still can't stand the KDE4 version of Adept. The search is horrible
<Daskreech> THORTH: It's well liked :)
<THORTH> Oh
<THORTH> lol
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: Yeah
<THORTH> You cant even run it on two nets?
<Dragnslcr> THORTH- apparently Quassel is a good IRC client
<Daskreech> THORTH: of course you can
<THORTH> you can?
<Dragnslcr> I assume Konversation supports multiple networks
<THORTH> HRM
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: Curerntly I'd say interesting client
<Daskreech> THORTH: press F2
<THORTH> okay i'll try
<THORTH> :S
<THORTH> LOl
<THORTH> ok
<THORTH> ty
<Daskreech> yah
<THORTH> ahaha
<THORTH> sorry
<THORTH> :P
<MsK`> okay ! finally did it ! I had to put between the clock and the tray...
<Daskreech> MsK`: :-)
<Daskreech> MsK`: you can click the cashew at the end of the panel and drag it anywhere you want
<Daskreech> It puts the panel in edit mode
<MsK`> Daskreech, yup, but it disables the menu where the icon comes from, and if you click the desktop, it disables that, so it wasn't that simple, at least with my current configuration ^^
<ScorpKing> greetings Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> hi ScorpKing
<Dragnslcr> I still highly recommend my Quicklaunch setup
<Dragnslcr> Put it in an auto-hiding panel on the left edge of the screen
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: You highly recommend it for you :)
<MsK`> oh, and something else
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<MsK`> is it possible to hide applications from the taskbar that are not minimized ?
<MsK`> (well, to only show in the taskbar the apps that are minimized)
<Dragnslcr> I did say recommend, not should-be-forced-on-every-user
<Dragnslcr> I think so
<Daskreech> I doubt it
<Dragnslcr> Right-click the task bar and go to settings
<Dragnslcr> "Only show tasks that are minimized" at the bottom
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> only minimized
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> don't always get caught by no double negatives
<ep> Where is there wiki or FAQ for installing libdvdcss2 on kubuntu?  I've used adept package manager to add multiverse repository but that didn't help.
<Daskreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MsK`> KDE3 was easy to use and full featured, KDE4 has even more features but definitely needs a lot of ergonomy tests...
<MsK`> I can't access the task bar settings, but I already gone there today...
<Dragnslcr> MsK`- did you lock the panel?
<MsK`> locked and unlocked again, I'm trying everything ^^
<Dragnslcr> Nothing happens when you right-click the task bar?
<MsK`> oh yes, I have a handful of menus
<MsK`> none of them is the one I want ^^
<Daskreech> ytou have to rigth click the taskbar not the apps
<Daskreech> oh here is an easy waty
<Dragnslcr> You don't get "Task Manager Settings"?
<Daskreech>  put it in edit mode then right click the taskbar
<MsK`> it moves the taskbar
<puddle> lol Daskreech your right lol thanks
<puddle> haha didnt even realise all it was down to was f >>2
<puddle> hehe
<MsK`> ok, I think that in few minutes I will download kubuntu x64 hardy to get a beautiful KDE 3 ! :]
<MsK`> (is it possible to have KDE3 with intrepid ? I mean, right from the beginning to avoid having KDE3 and 4 on the same system...)
<genii> MsK`: Since kde3 is not shipped with versions after Hardy, no
<MsK`> ok so go for hardy and I will update when KDE4 will be usable and finished
<XKiLL3R> Hi aLL
<XKiLL3R> Any1 can help ?
<puddle> hii
<puddle> that rules me out
<XKiLL3R> hi puddle
<puddle> hi
<XKiLL3R> i have problem ...
<genii> XKiLL3R: We need to know your problem first before help can begin
<XKiLL3R> genii sure
<puddle> Daskreech:  is an eintelligent guy
<genii> mccoy20: Stop with the nick spamming please
<puddle> ask him he might know
<MsK`> Wow ! finally got it !
<MsK`> right clicking on the taskbar on a desktop with less windows opened helped...
<Daskreech> one moment
<XKiLL3R> i have downloaded kubuntu 8.10 , burn it to a cd then try to install it like "inside windows" and after restart when i try to login 4 it it gives me a blank screen
<MsK`> ok, there isn't any "Only show tasks that are minimized"
<XKiLL3R> I've tried it like a live cd too and it doesn't work
<XKiLL3R> ubuntu give same problem
<XKiLL3R> it's 64bit
<Dragnslcr> MsK`- what version of KDE?
<MsK`> I only have "show tasks of the current desktop" and "show tasks of the current screen"
<MsK`> 4.1 I think
<XKiLL3R> genii u got it ?
<MsK`> the version from intrepid with latest updates
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe it's only in 4.2 then
<puddle> grrrrrrr
<Dragnslcr> I've been using 4.2 since it was released
<genii> XKiLL3R: Yes, we see your question now
<Dragnslcr> Quite an improvement over 4.1
<MsK`> you compiled it yourself or is there a kubuntu repository ?
<XKiLL3R> genii k Thx ,,, waitin 4 ur help :)
<MsK`> I have universe, multiverse and main enabled
<Dragnslcr> MsK`- link is in the channel topic
<MsK`> (wow, multi and universe by default ? that's new)
<Dragnslcr> I think you have to enable backports
<MsK`> ok, I'll read that then
<Dragnslcr> Think it's called "Unsupported updates" in Adpet
<MsK`> I don't use adept ^^
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<MsK`> are you in jaunty or in intrepid + backports ?
<Dragnslcr> I always try to answer questions with the graphical solutions. Doing my small part to get rid of the Linux-requires-shell mentality
<Dragnslcr> I'm on 8.10 still. I don't usually try the version betas. Plus I need to reinstall when 9.04 comes out so I can set up RAID
<Daskreech> ok abck
<MsK`> Dragnslcr, ok and no bugs so far ?
<Daskreech> MsK`: what?
<MsK`> (how far actually ? ^^ since when are you using 4.2 ?)
<Daskreech> MsK`: click the cashew at the end then right click the task manager
<MsK`> Daskreech, I'm going to enable backports to upgrade to KDE 4.2
<Dragnslcr> I've been using 4.2 since the day it was officially released
<Daskreech> it will ignore all other menus and give you only the configuration menu for that plasmoid and the panel
<MsK`> Daskreech, I don't have the option you told me in this version of KDE
<Dragnslcr> I've seen a few stray rendering bugs, but nothing that makes it unusable
<Daskreech> MsK`: ok KDE 4.2 :)
<Daskreech> MsK`: KDE 4.2.0 is in Unsupported updates in Dept
<Daskreech> If you want 4.2.1,2,3 etc the link is in the topic
<MsK`> Daskreech, Dragnslcr already explained that but thanks ^^
 * Dragnslcr > Daskreech
<Daskreech> MsK`: Yeah going through the backlog so just catching up
<Daskreech> XKiLL3R: you installed it inside of windows ?
<MsK`> http://lywenn.eu.org/duh < that doesn't seem right for an update from KDE 4.1 to 4.2, don't you think ?
<Daskreech> MsK`: Umm where are you getting that from?
<MsK`> from my shell ^^
<MsK`> sorry I forgot one step in the process
<beleal> хай всем
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MsK`> ok I also need to add the "recommended updates"
<MsK`> oh, it's already enabled...
<MsK`> well, let's update and see...
<walbert> Hey guys, I have an old nvidia card on my laptop which causes nvidia's proprietary drivers to crash every time the operating system tries to resume from a suspend to memory/or/disk.  How can I configure Kubuntu to just shut down when it encounters low battery / lots of idle time, rather than trying to suspend?
<josh-l> hi folks, can anyone help me figure out how to get the gimpi toolbar to appear in the kde panel?
<Daskreech> what is gimpi?
<josh-l> sorry typo, meant gimp
<Daskreech> I was hoping that wasn't what you meant :)
<Daskreech> huh?
<josh-l> why
<Daskreech> you want the gimp toolbar embedded in the KDE panel?
<josh-l> Daskreech: not embedded just to show up as a normal window does in the taskmanager
<Daskreech> josh-l: Oh Umm.. it doesn't? isn't GImp 3 independent windows?
<Daskreech>  or did they change that in the last update?
<josh-l> Daskreech: dunno but installing gimp on jaunty gives me gimp 2.6.6
<Daskreech> josh-l: I'd pop into #gimp and ask if that's still the case I recall they were changing the window model
<josh-l> ok thx
<josh-l> tried #kde no answer
<Daskreech> IT may just be that the toolbar isn't a window anymore
<josh-l> Daskreech: perfect got it from #gimp, just needed to change window management window hint settings in gimp
<josh-l> preferences
<MsK`> ok, this just seems to be 10 times better ! :D
<MsK`> (the only bad thing for the moment is the ugly wallpaper ^^')
<MsK`> woohoo, desktop switching with the mousewheel is back !
<MsK`> ok, "only show tasks that are minimized" is there but doesn't work :|
<Dragnslcr> Seems to work right for me
<MsK`> oh ! I think I know what's happening
<Daskreech> Nothing is minimized!
<MsK`> ^^
<MsK`> no, I don't know what happened exactly, but it acted like there were two taskbars one on top of the other
<MsK`> I removed one, and there wasn't another one behind...
<MsK`> I added one again, and now it works
<Daskreech> MsK`: Two panels maybe ?
<Daskreech> dunno
<tom_> checking whether i'm on.......
<genii> tom_: Yes, you're here and visible
<tom_> thanks :)
<tom_> why are there so many people in this 'room' and nobody is speaking?
<Daskreech> tom_: It's for support when support is needed questions come followed by answersd
<Daskreech> when no support is needed there is no need to talk
<josh-l> anyone use stasks for your panel? what do you think about expanding option? I like it, but wish it was somehow more intuitive... its a bit of a pain to get to windows when they expand
<tom_> i have a question; when you join another server, does it matter what port you are connecting through?
<Daskreech> tom_: Yes you have to join on the port the server is expecting
<telemarketer> hi everbody
<telemarketer> is this a good place to ask some questions about kubuntu linux ?
<MsK`> ok, it doesn't show tasks that aren't minimized, but it doesn't show tasks that are minimized either \o/
<Daskreech> telemarketer: Yes it is
<MsK`> I'm not that sure :)
<Daskreech> MsK`: logout press alt+e and log abck in I think your X server wasn't restarted
<tom_> i just tried to join a server and when i typed, for example "hello" it would reply "hello: unknown command"
<MsK`> oh yes it was restarted, when I logged out it crashed and I pressed ctrl alt backspace ^^
<Daskreech> tom_: maybe whatever you were connecting to wasn't expecting a hello ?
<Daskreech> what protocol?
<Daskreech> MsK`: so you have an empty taskbar?
<telemarketer> cool........I'm a slackware/kde user myself, and I'm trying to help someone with a desktop in a motel with free wifi get online and I couldn't get the wifi card to work with slackware, I was wondering about how friendly kubuntu might be towards wifi
<phoenixz> What package do I need to have installed to have the new wifi plasma widget in kubuntu 9.04?
<MsK`> Daskreech, when I minimize everything ? yes
<Daskreech> telemarketer: Depeends on the wifi card :)
<Daskreech> !wifi | telemarketer
<tom_> i really dont understand all of this, i feel like i need to read a tutorial or something about IRC
<ubottu> telemarketer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daskreech> phoenixz: It's installed by default ntwork manager
<phoenixz> Daskreech: I upgrded from 8.10 to 9.04 beta and there is no widget available anywhere.. :(
<telemarketer> umm......it's a enlwi-g2 pci wifi card I just bought......I got it going in windoze Xtra Pants for her
<Daskreech> MsK`: How did you minimize all ?
<Daskreech> telemarketer: Should be ok then Follow the steps in the page ubottu sent you
<MsK`> pressing the \/ button at the top right of the window
<Daskreech> phoenixz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Daskreech> MsK`: works here for me
<telemarketer> they manufacturer of that card has a driver for that card tar.gz and I unpacked it and tried to install the drivers but couldn't make it work
<jeltsch> I have a big problem with Kubuntu Jaunty Beta. The X server often freezes. So far, this happens only when windows are opened. I’m using an ATI radeon on board chip.
<MsK`> there is several bugs in this for the moment, all the icons of the traybar disappeared for a while
<jeltsch> Has anyone experienced something similar?
<MsK`> the tray bar was as wide as needed but empty, I was clicking everywhere to get the icons back and it suddenly appeared again
<Daskreech> MsK`: traybar? you mean the system tray?
<MsK`> hmm, I don't like the idea but I will try a reboot
<MsK`> Daskreech, yes, sorry
<tom_> is it okay that i'm running konversation on ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<Daskreech> MsK`: Ha ha sweet I didn't know you could do that before
<Daskreech> Right clicked on a set of grouped windows and restored them all
<Daskreech> Of course they disappeared from the taskba
<Daskreech> tom_: IT's fine
<telemarketer> slackware/KDE has KwifiManager but doesn't work......I'm just wondering what the success rate of wifi has been with kubuntu or ubuntu users, especially if anyone has an ENCORE pci wifi card
<tom_> thanks
<Daskreech> telemarketer: I can't speak specific to that card but if you do a search for the card anem and ubuntu you should find a fair number of references
<Daskreech> genii: Kinda funny that Msk`'s login name is troll
<telemarketer> yeah, good idea dakreech......I guess I should burn an .iso of the latest kubuntu and just try it on her machine.....
<telemarketer> brb
<MsK`> okay, it's a bug !
<genii> Daskreech: Yes, i thought so as well :)
<Daskreech> MsK`: is it replicable ?
<telemarketer> I see on the kubuntu download page that 8.10 is called an 'installer'....is it not also a LiveCD like hardy heron ?
<MsK`> Daskreech, well, it never fails here but I don't know the conditions to replicate it :/
<Daskreech> MsK`: make a new user and see if they have the same thing happen
<Daskreech> If so it's probably just a setting in your config that's off
<jackdaxter> hy guys!
<MsK`> that may be the reason but it still shouldn't happen :)
<Daskreech> telemarketer: There is alternate CD that is simply and installer and a Desktop CD that's a live CD and a installer
<jackdaxter> i have a macbook pro unibody, but audio doesn't work on kubuntu 8.10! can somebody help me?
<tom_> what's the purpose of the tab called 'Ubuntu IRC'?
<MsK`> and I'm not in the mood to create a dummy user on my fresh new computer and fresh new install...
<Daskreech> MsK`: Given the power that users have in playing with their config I think saying it should never happen is asking a lot
<Daskreech> tom_: That's the server you are connected to
<Daskreech> If you close that all the rooms on the server are closed as well
<jackdaxter> i'm the only macbook owner here?
<Daskreech> if you join another server it gets it's own tab
<tom_> is there a way to browse servers?
<Daskreech> tom_: no
<tom_> so you're supposed to join a server that you've had previous knowledge of, like from another website?
<Daskreech> tom_: precisely
<jackdaxter> somebody help meeeeeeeee!
<tom_> ty
<XKiLL3R> Hi all
<Daskreech> jackdaxter: You haven't asked a question yet
<XKiLL3R> any1 got a solution 4 my problem ?
<XKiLL3R> genii
<XKiLL3R> ...
<jackdaxter> Daskreech: i have already asked, aniway....... i have no audio on kubuntu 8.10 on macbook pro unibody
<puddle> whats the command to install something? You type the url first?
<puddle> ??
<XKiLL3R> Anyone can Help me ?
<puddle> not anyone
<puddle> But someone might
<puddle> :L
<XKiLL3R> :D
<puddle> i need help to lol ><
<XKiLL3R> :D
<XKiLL3R> i need help :S
<puddle> you new to linux?
<XKiLL3R> nope
<puddle> ah
<puddle> ><
<XKiLL3R> have tried ubuntu 2 years ago :D
<puddle> Dude
<puddle> i'm a windows user.
<puddle> Not anymore
<XKiLL3R> but when i got my new pc i got vista
<XKiLL3R> yea me 2 but i am gonna go for linux nw :D
<puddle> ?
<puddle> same i swapt it for kubuntu.
<XKiLL3R> yup
<puddle> and i finally got this machine online :D
<XKiLL3R> but kubuntu won't install 2 my pc !
<XKiLL3R> good
<puddle> lol why not? Ins
<puddle> lol why not? *
<XKiLL3R> :D
<XKiLL3R> dun know :S
<XKiLL3R> it gives me blank screen :S
<puddle> Download powerISO and then to the kubuntu site
<puddle> grab a disk
<XKiLL3R> i
<XKiLL3R> *i've
<XKiLL3R> burned it wiz ultraiso
<XKiLL3R> and burn it
<puddle> And then just boot it. And if you want to install it when you load the kernal just press install i think
<XKiLL3R> i've do this already
<puddle> XKiLL3R: dude ISO is better. Trust me. :)
<XKiLL3R> puddle it's workin dun worry
<puddle> sorry i felt clever then. About the only think i know
<puddle> lol
<XKiLL3R> but i dun know why it gives me blank screen
<XKiLL3R> :D
<puddle> ?
<XKiLL3R> after booting to it
<XKiLL3R> it gives me blank
<puddle> Will it load?
<XKiLL3R> nope :S
<XKiLL3R> when i choose install or try kubuntu
<XKiLL3R> the loading bar appears
<puddle> Ah not sure then? Perhaps you should try a different disk? check for marks and scratches
<XKiLL3R> after it's done it gives a blank screen :S
<XKiLL3R> tried ubuntu 8.10 too
<puddle> Or i would suggest use a different disk one with the correct amount of memory. Install ISO and go from there :S
<XKiLL3R> puddle ?
<puddle> also i would advise keep windows :S
<XKiLL3R> yea windows is the best
<puddle> i have not tried ubuntu XKiLL3R
<XKiLL3R> but i dun have enough money to buy
<puddle> No XKiLL3R it is not
<XKiLL3R> windows is the bst system @ least for me :D
<XKiLL3R> but no money for that
<puddle> install kubuntu on your hardrive and keep vista on disk. Im serious thats what i'll do,
<puddle> Xp is better anyways :P
<XKiLL3R> :D
<XKiLL3R> Windows 7 is a killer :D
<puddle> Trust me linux is how you make it.
<XKiLL3R> i am runing it nw
<puddle> Windows 7 isnt realiesed yet ?
<XKiLL3R> RC 1
<puddle> 3 months i think?
<puddle> ah
<XKiLL3R> i am confused
<puddle> xp pro is better than vista im not sure about windows 7
<XKiLL3R> i am trying to install linux 4 about 2 weeks :S
<puddle> i will try it when my mates get it.
<puddle> I will still there disk
<seoneo> hello
<XKiLL3R> no no Windows 7 = Vista + XP
<puddle> i'll just say put this on disk for me xD
<XKiLL3R> i need a helpppppppp
<XKiLL3R> be right back
<puddle> XKiLL3R:  all you need is xp pro and kubuntu xD
<puddle_> ffs
<beardbar> anyone play eve online?
<eagles0513875> jussi01: O_O
<MsK`> which package should I install to have glu.h with the nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<MsK`> libglu1-mesa-dev or something else ?
<demmon> su: Authentication failure???
<demmon> help
<MsK`> sudo -s
<demmon> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.7
<demmon> so??
<seoneo> hello, I have a problem with Kubuntu 8.10 64bit and dual monitor. I use a acer aspire 2930 and I plug a LG 22252S to it. I can't find a way to see both the screen with a "good" resolution. I tried to use rdesktop but it is really limited and not working so good. I also have sometimes a problem booting plugging the second monitor. X stop working and I can see just a blank screen instead of the login panel. May you please help me and let me k
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blackburn> seek plan cul! pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<s4crifice> hi everyone.... :-) Ehm, I'm amateur, so I'm asking - do somebody knows where I can find the source for the Opera? Google found one nonworking....
<Laruft> seoneo i think dual screen has been updated in the latest beta
<jussi01> s4crifice: opera is closed afaik
<seoneo> Laruft: so do you suggest me to upgrade to 9.04?
<Laruft> yes
<seoneo> is the alternative dvd supporting filesystem full encryption like the 8.10 do?
<Laruft> well for kubuntu yes, I found kde4.1 had various bugs and problems
<Laruft> i like the 9.04 beta, kde4.2 is great
<jussi01> s4crifice: it means that the source is unavailble as its a comercial product.
<seoneo> thank you very much. I'll take a look and if it is full hard disk encryption compatible I'll upgrade it :D isn't it possible to do the upgrade from apt-get isn't it?
<seoneo> have I to download the new DVD iso and install from scratch
<Laruft> seoneo : remember 9.04 is a beta, but I think the bug fixes and kde improvements are worth it
<Laruft> just need the cd iso
<seoneo> ok, thank you very much
<Laruft> I would install from scratch, but i'm a n00b lol
<seoneo> I'll take a look and check if it is possible to just upgrade it
<Laruft> update-manager-kde try that
<jussi01> s4crifice: please use the channel not pm ;)
<Laruft> ok i need some help with quassel, how do I export the logs from the sqlite file?
<s4crifice> jussi01: sorry.... :-) So, is there any similar browser?
<Laruft> s4crifice: i've just installed firefox... konquerer wouldn't display some pages correctly
<s4crifice> yeah i know firefox very well, but i miss there the dial up (not the most important...) and the password manager which was in Opera perfect....
<coffee> bah
<fu1ther> bah
<Laruft> thats a point i wonder if kdewallet would handle passwords for firefox??
<s4crifice> Aruft: yeah i know firefox very well, but i miss there the dial up (not the most important...) and the password manager which was in Opera perfect....
<picketfence> Me again.
<danielsantos> I have a question about partitions and linux's OS. Is it true that the root partitions of the linux's OS has to be in the begginning of the disk.
<danielsantos> For example, i have 5 linux root partitions in the beggining of my hard disk, and then i have a huge partition only dedicated to documents (and on the end i have a swap partition). So, when i want to add another linux OS i have to resize my documents partition, which takes a lot of time, and then i do the logical partition for my new OS.
<danielsantos> Can't i make the OS partitions in the end of the disk? will it give problems to the pc or will the OS be detected?
<danielsantos> so that when i do to take some free space from the huge documents partition for my new linux, it is easier to resize and less time consuming.
<danielsantos> Thanks people
<s4crifice> Laruft: in fact, if there's a way how to install opera, i'll be happier than use firefox....
<picketfence> Every time I put Java in my PATH it stays as long as I have a terminal working. The moment I exit out, the path reverts to default. Is there any way to stop this?
<ockonal> hi all
<Dashkal> Where does jockey-kde (Restricted Drivers) get its information?  I have to PCs with what I thought were identical repository configurations.  One saw the newest nvidia drivers (180) but this one doesn't.
<picketfence> Every time I put Java in my PATH it stays as long as I have a terminal working. The moment I exit out, the path reverts to default. Is there any way to stop this?
<ockonal> I have a question: i've updated to 9.04.. now i need to install my video-card drivers. INstaller need in linux-headers linux-headers-2.6.27-14, but there isn't this package in repo
<ockonal> Where i can find that package?
<Laruft> s4crifice:  i'd have thought sudo apt-get install opera would work, but it doesn't.... Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Laruft> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Laruft> is only available from another source
<ockonal> Laruft; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/2.6.27-14.30 at this page there is source... but i don't know what i may do with them
<picketfence> Every time I put Java in my PATH it stays as long as I have a terminal working. The moment I exit out, the path reverts to default. Is there any way to stop this?
<danielsantos> pic, to add directories to your shell's search path temporarily, modify its PATH variable. ex: PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin
<s4crifice> Laruft: doesn't work... ehm, maybe download the deb package? then it's without updating, or not?
<Laeborg> !fpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpd
<Laeborg> *ftpd
<Laeborg> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Laeborg> !guiftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guiftpd
<Laruft> I haven't a clue about getting opera working in kubuntu... i'm googling as I expect you are too
<s4crifice> there's written that if i download the DEB package, it will work, but without updating... but it's the solution :-)
<Laruft> s4crifice: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Laruft> tried that?
<Laruft> lol
<s4crifice> but on ubuntu pages says that the updating doesn't work exactly and it has a problem with codes
<Laruft> thats for ubuntu 8.10 tho hmm
<Laruft> re: link
<ockonal> Can i download older kernel?
<g01p> how do you install a programme through Konsole programme?
<g01p> What command is used to do this action anybody know ??
<Dragnslcr> Usually apt-get
<g01p> sudo install website?
<noren> g01p: sudo apt-get install <software>
<White_Pelican> apt-get install "program name"
<g01p> ah yes apt install
<White_Pelican> oops forgot the sudo hehe
<g01p> ok thanks all :)
<g01p> lol
<g01p> :)
<josh-l> anyone know where plasma widget files are located?
 * g01p sips tea
<noren> anyone knows here how to unrar multipart rar files wen i dont have all the rar part files
<noren> josh-l: .kde/share/kde4/services
<josh-l> thanks noren
<josh-l> noren: nope not in there
<noren> /home/[user[/.kde/share/kde4/services
<josh-l> noren: yeah i checked... not in there
<noren> this is place where all my extra downloaded widgets are
<noren> any specific are u looking for
<josh-l> noren: none of mine are in there... i'm looking for stasks
<noren> try searching them with search
<s4crifice> need help again... :-) Everytime my OOo document is opened, i have a trouble with KMenu which is opened incorrectly, unreadebly, .... somebody knows?
<noren> s4crifice: wat do u mean
<phoenixz> Anybody has a clue why in 9.04 new plasma widgets don't show in the list to add to the desktop anymore? This is why I can't get the wifi plasma on my deskopt (and without that, I cant use my wifi either)
<hameed> hi every body
<s4crifice> noren: It's something like if your graphic card goes crazy... :-) cant subscribe... there's a lot of minilines, i can't see the colours, the fonts,...
<noren> phoenixz: report in #ubuntu+1
<XKiLL3R> hey all
<genii> phoenixz: 9.04/Jaunty issues in #ubuntu+1    (it is also the #kubuntu+1 channel there)
<XKiLL3R> any1 got a solution 4 me
<noren> s4crifice: is that only wen OOo documents or anyother softwares also
<noren> XKiLL3R: did u ask any question
<genii> XKiLL3R: You need someone who is familiar with the Wubi windows installer, no one seems to be around right now for that
<XKiLL3R> noren yea
<genii> noren: He did earlier :)
<s4crifice> noren: just openoffice... and in a moment when it's maximized...when i minimalize the application, the kmenu is fine... :-) It's a stupidity, but small detail i would like to fix....
<XKiLL3R> genii ok tell me about another way
<phoenixz> genii: thanks
<genii> XKiLL3R: The other way is to do just a regular install of kubuntu by booting up from the install cd/dvd
<XKiLL3R> genii but i already try to boot and install but i can't enter the setup
<XKiLL3R> yea i have do this
<XKiLL3R> after loading it bad it gives a blank screen
<noren> XKiLL3R: check the cd for error
<genii> XKiLL3R: You get a blank scren from the livecd when it boots from the cd?
<genii> Might need "vga" grub option
<XKiLL3R> noren i've tried to burn it twice
<XKiLL3R> from a diffrent servers
<XKiLL3R> genii yup
<noren> check the md5 checksum of the iso files
<XKiLL3R> noren i've :)
<XKiLL3R> tried ubuntu 8.10 too
<XKiLL3R> same problem
<XKiLL3R> :S
<XKiLL3R> only safe mode works genii
<XKiLL3R> ...
<noren> safe mode in live cd
<XKiLL3R> yea
<noren> cant u start the ubiquity on the desktop from the safe mode
<XKiLL3R> start wt ?
<genii> XKiLL3R: When in safe mode.... put in:   nano /boot/grub/menu.lst               and then an editior should open the grub config file. Put at end of line which says something like: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=3125b8f2-6b07-420f-9a9e-d97a8ec4e655 ro quiet splash           the word:  vga      after where it says splash.   Then exit editor with ctrl-x, putting Yes to save file and Enter key to confirm same name to save it as.
<genii> The above works on safe mode of hd install, not on "vga" option manually specified from livecd boot
<josh-l> are there any kde website design apps?
<XKiLL3R> genii k i will try this , but can u help me in configure the hd formating n staff
<genii> XKiLL3R: I am at work right now so expect lots of lag.
<XKiLL3R> cuze i dun know much about swap and staff
<XKiLL3R> genii ops
<XKiLL3R> ok
<genii> XKiLL3R: If you just follow the "guided" mode it should be fine
<XKiLL3R> guided mode ?
<XKiLL3R> where is that :D
<genii> XKiLL3R: When the installer gets to the part where you tell it where to put your installation on the hard drive, it opens usually the partitioner program, which has what is called a "guided mode" where it makes suggestions where to install, etc etc. In the Wubi (running install from inside Windows) it will be different
<XKiLL3R> I have windows 7 Installed in C: it's 39GB i wanna format this and change it to linux extension not NTFS (if this would b better)
<genii> XKiLL3R: I never use Wubi install so not much help with it. Regular install from booting up the cdrom install I CAN help with
<XKiLL3R> ok i will use the boot one
<demmon> how can i remove a program that i have installed with .deb
<genii> demmon: After you used dpkg to install it, apt-get sees it and you can remove that way
<genii> Dillizar: : After you used dpkg to install it, apt-get sees it and you can remove that way. also try not to change nickname here immediately after asking a  question
<Dillizar> genii:  i just double clicked on a .deb file
<Dillizar> sorry genii
<genii> Dillizar: use something on commandline then like:   sudo dpkg -r filename.deb          (but use the real filename and make sure if you do: ls         then it sees the file in it's current directory)
<Dillizar> i am trying to uninstall cedega
<mroc> i'm having a slight problem with my screensaver.  when i have compositing enabled, and i try to go back to my desktop from screensaver, the screensaver itself stops and the screen goes all white for ~5s before the desktop becomes visible again.  has anyone heard of this before, and are there any solutions?
<tanja> hallo, get some silly trouble - i deleted keyboard layout icon in panel, now i lurked all that gui "adding miniprogramm" and programms, but can't fiind it. Could anyone say, how this programm is called?
<fishmaster> hallo, get some silly trouble - i deleted keyboard layout icon in panel, now i lurked all that gui "adding miniprogramm" and programms, but can't fiind it. Could anyone say, how this programm is called?
<chronic1> If you load the beta...is it a relatively painless apt configuration change to upgrade to the stable when it is released?
<noren> !sub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sub
<roBBerto> i hope tha someone gets my message in a bottle
<Daskreech> oooh what's this bottle?
<roBBerto> the message is:
<roBBerto> amarok doesn't read audio cd
<roBBerto> how can i resolce this?
<Daskreech> roBBerto: oooh yeah I heard that one
<Daskreech> go bang a drum in #amarok :)
<dtm_> can someone tell me how to port games with ubuntu /msg dtm_
<Daskreech> port games?
<dtm_> yes
<dtm_> i cant get diablo to work
<Daskreech> as in get ubuntu games working in kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> Oh diablo
<Daskreech> tried Wine ?
<dtm_> Wine?
<dtm_> nope
<dtm_> Where is that?
<Daskreech> !wine | dtm_
<ubottu> dtm_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dashkal> Where does the hardware drivers applet get its information?  I have to PCs with what I thought were identical repository configurations.  One saw the newest nvidia drivers (180) but this one doesn't.
<otm> could I query somebody that knows perl about 6 lines of script?
<Daskreech> ##perl
<otm> ty
<genii> otm: Maybe put it into a pastebin url and ask them in ##perl as Daskreech suggests
<otm> how to private message without opening a query tab?
<Daskreech> depends on your client
<otm> konversation
<aga> hmm /notice nick text should do i think
<s4crifice> does anyone use SMplayer?  It writes me an error if i want to rewind the movie... can anybody help me? (translated into english language mistake sounds like: mplayer has ended by mistake, backup rate:1)
<cinex> damn festivities...
<ikonia> ^/window move right
<Neremor> hello!
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<roBBerto> hello Neremor
<roBBerto> !hi
<Neremor> is it possible to set up the normal kmix shortcuts to work with pulseaudio??
<roBBerto> i love rodrigo_melo!
<roBBerto> i love jono!
<aga> ok,... now i have an issue... why is mplayer installed? i did not install it, no one touches this computer and my player for .avi files has always been videolan
<Daskreech> Jono loves being loved :)
<jono> heh
<jono> roBBerto, I love you too :)
<Daskreech> aga: cause someone installed it
<aga> now i double click and mplayer jumps... did it came with the last kde update or something?/
<roBBerto> ;)
<aga> not possible Daskreech... i live alone, my boyfriend knows 0 about computers in general and -100 about linux... so unless the neighbour came and did it while i was working...
<Daskreech> call the neighbour
<Daskreech> or the cat i suspect the cat
<Daskreech> regardless check your dpkg logs for mplayer to see when it was installed
<aga> i mean it's a nice player but i do not remember i have installed it... i always used videolan and i hate to have a thousand things for the same :S
<aga> is there any way to check when and who installed it?
<aga> Daskreech: i have a bunny not a cat... maybe it's a hacker ;p (how would i check those logs?)
<aga> i smell a split
<Daskreech> aga: check your dpkg logs
<Daskreech> they should be in /var/log
<k0pp__> hey guys im trying to upgrade Perl from 5.8 to 5.10, but apt-get shows it as the current version.  any reccomendations?
<eean> k0pp__: do you have multiple perl's installed?
<eean> anyways
<k0pp__> no
<eean> Why did hibernate disappear as an option from my girlfriends computer?
<eean> s2disk isn't even installed
<eean> but I didn't want to install it randomly... maybe there's a new way to hibernate?
<aga> i just love my internet provider
<zoran> aga why? :)
<EvaLuaTe> any idea what package contains the kickoff plasmoid?
<EvaLuaTe> or any idea how i could find out which one it is?
<eean> EvaLuaTe: apt-cache search kickoff
<eean> (just an idea :P)
<aga> hmm zoran lately is failing way too much
<aga> just like hiccups but without any sense... need to go, restart the cable modem, and the router
<EvaLuaTe> eean: tried that, it doesn't return anything
<aga> then it all comes back..it wasnt like that a year ago
<EvaLuaTe> eean: i guess it comes in a package with more plasmoids ...
<aga> i am starting to think it's actually my fault
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: on what kubuntu? 8.10 or 9.04?
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: 8.10
<zoran> aga: maybe ;)
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: one sec
<aga> is there an possibility zoran?
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: it's cool =)
<aga> that something in my kubuntu is freaking it out?//
<zoran> aga: few :)
<aga> mind enumerating? just in case :P
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: that is plasmonoid
<zoran> aga, really dont know.. can be anything
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: hmm, i can't find that package ...
<aga> it's probably just the company, don't really think anyone is ddosing this poor girl
<aga> just annoying
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: maybe i'm thinking this the wrong way. so i found a patch for the kickoff app that would add some functionality to it, it's just a couple of lines. how could i add it? i thought of downloading the deb package and then changing the source code in there and reinstall the package, would this work?
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: i would like to suggest you a plasmoid-lancelot - An alternative launcher menu plasmoid for KD
<zoran> KDE*
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: i already had a look at that, it's not very configurable though ...
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: you need source code for that
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: i actually like kickoff, it's perfect, the only annoying thing about it is that it won't show separators. just like i said, i found a patch that would add the separator functionality, i just don't know how to apply/install that ...
<zoran> can you give me url>?
<EvaLuaTe> one second
<zoran> or just name of patch
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/293/diff/#index_header
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: or: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=939224
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: this is too much for me i can't help you with this, sorry :)
<EvaLuaTe> ok then. i found the source code for the kickoff. maybe i can apply the patch and just reinstall it, i hope that'll work :D
<EvaLuaTe> zoran: anyway, thanks for the help, it got me a step further ... =)
<jesper_> hello, i'm trying to install squeezecenter on kubuntu 8.10 but after having added "deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main" adept just ignores that repository!? Any ideas? Thanks
<thebe> This kernal requires the following feature not present on the CPU:
<cinex> Humbug!
<thebe> pae
<thebe> Unable to load - please use a kernal suitable to your CPU
<thebe> how could I boot the system now??
<thebe> this is the error message during booting of ubuntu server
<Laeborg> !gui ftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui ftpd
<Laeborg> !ftpd gui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpd gui
<Daskreech> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<thebe> could any of you help me
<Daskreech> thebe: ask your question
<aga> well... me and my ghost mplayer and super internet connection are going to sleep
<aga> g'night
<thebe> this kernal requires the following feature not present on the cpu
<cinex> Christmas: the rape of an idea.
<thebe> pae
<thebe> unable to load
<thebe> please use a kernal suitable to your cpu
<thebe> this error message appears during booting
<thebe> how could I boot the system
<thebe> there is only three booting options: recovery mode, memtest++ and generic
<Daskreech> recoverymode
<thebe> Daskreech will be waiting 4 u
<Daskreech> then apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Daskreech> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<EvaLuaTe> any idea how i could download a folder from a svn repository?
<thebe> are u telling me or to whom?? Hello daskreech
<henry_BR>  I'm using Kubuntu and I'm trying to make PyOpenGL works... But a simple code already doesn't work! The code is here: http://rafb.net/p/XV30Os36.html . Anyone can help me? I have installed mesa... glut3.. freeglut...
<jesper_> hello again, i'm trying to install squeezecenter on kubuntu 8.10 but after having added "deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main" adept just ignores that repository!? Any ideas? Thanks
<thebe> Hello Daskreech!!
<Daskreech> hi
<thebe> how could i get the solution??
<Daskreech> EvaLuaTe: tried svn >
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> jesper_: run and update close adept then run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<Daskreech> thebe: boot to recovery and then install linux-image-generic
<thebe> even if i choose recovery mode during boot option, the same message appears
<EvaLuaTe> Daskreech: for example if i want to download this whole directory: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/kickoff/core/applicationmodel. , could you please tell me the command i would have to issue?
<EvaLuaTe> whoops, remove core/applicationmodel. from the end :p
<p_quarles> thebe: you apparently installed a version with PAE (which allows extended memory addressing) on a CPU that doesn't support that; you'll need to reinstall, or at least replace the kernel
<zoran> EvaLuaTe: first install svn
<Daskreech> EvaLuaTe: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Using_Subversion_with_KDE
<EvaLuaTe> it's installed
<thebe> how could i replace kernel??
<thebe> New user in linux!
<Daskreech> thebe: do you have a live CD ?
<p_quarles> thebe: then you'll need to reinstall
<Daskreech> p_quarles: no he doesn't
<zoran> than do: svn checkout "address"
<Daskreech> assuming thebe is a he
<EvaLuaTe> wait' i think i managed to do it. seems i had to use 'svn co' before the link
<EvaLuaTe> thanks guys
<MAMONT> hey guys
<p_quarles> Daskreech: I don't think that's a new user task, but oh well
<thebe> but how the problem of pae is addressed then?
<Daskreech> thebe: do you have a live CD ?
<MAMONT> can anyone help ? :S
<jesper_> Daskreech: I'm not sure what "sudo update-apt-xapian-index" did but I still can't see squeezecenter in the adept installer
<Daskreech> !anyone | MAMONT
<ubottu> MAMONT: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<p_quarles> !ask | MAMONT
<ubottu> MAMONT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thebe> ya, i hav
<thebe> e
<Daskreech> thebe: boot up into the live Cd and you can chroot the drive and install whatever you like
<dfgsehsdasgas> hi guys, i try to install kubuntu 8,10 but doesn't get me throught the partition manager..someone can help plz??
<slow-motion> n8
<Daskreech> jesper_: does apt-cache search squeezec turn up anything ?
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: more info
<thebe> okay, you mean i have to boot from cd and have to installl!
<Daskreech> thebe: yes you can just install the kernel from the CD
<zoran> jesper_: add that repo, than run sudo apt-get update
<patarok> i want to use a bluetooth headset in jaunty has anyone an idea how to enable the scan for audio devices?
<jesper_> Daskreech: yes, it does...
<MAMONT> i had some problems with my ubuntu 8.10 fs, so i made fsck, after that i rebooted and it appears there is no /val/lib/gdm. there's no lib in /var at all
<Daskreech> jesper_: ok then sudo apt-get install squeezecenter
<p_quarles> Daskreech: I don't think he knows what chroot means
<dfgsehsdasgas> anyone?
<jesper_> zoran: I've already tried that - both in cmdline and in the gui
<jesper_> Daskreech: Ok, I'
<thebe> you are right p_quarles
<thebe> you need to tell me then!
<Daskreech> p_quarles: yes but we can help him through
<jesper_> *Sorry - I'll try but shouldn't it turn up in the gui as well?
<Daskreech> jesper_: Maybe adept has a few bugs all centered around adding a new server
<Daskreech> but in essence yes it should it hasn't so lets do this instead
<Daskreech> thebe: where are you speaking to us from now?
<MAMONT> anyone :S
<MAMONT> i had some problems with my ubuntu 8.10 fs, so i made fsck, after that i rebooted and it appears there is no /val/lib/gdm. there's no lib in /var at all
<Daskreech> what is in /var ?
<genii> A lot of stuff
<MAMONT> lock log run
<goofey> MAMONT: are you looking for an answer as to how it happened or how to fix it?
<Daskreech> wow
<Daskreech> that's a lot of missing stuff
<MAMONT> to fix it
<MAMONT> yeah i know :S
<MAMONT> is there a way to repair it?
<Daskreech> sounds like time to get a live cd
<genii> Maybe look in lost+found directory for the missing stuff
<Daskreech> you need to be off the file system to repair it
<MAMONT> i'm here with liveCD
<Daskreech> ah might be there
<Daskreech> thebe: you are talking to us from a different machine ?
<MAMONT> ok hold on i'll look in lost+found
<goofey> MAMONT: I would make sure your hard drive isn;t failing before you try to fix this (just my opinion)
<thebe> actually i am installing it in virtual box in kubuntu host os
<thebe> trying  to install ubuntu server
<MAMONT> goofey: what if?
<thebe> and reinstalling it again
<dfgsehsdasgas> i am trying to install kubuntu 8,10 in my machine but the partition manager is not detecting my partitions.can someone help me out plz?
<Daskreech> thebe: h Yeah hardly likely that PSE will work there
<Daskreech> PAE
<Daskreech> since it requires the Physical Address
<MAMONT> how to get to lost+found?
<goofey> MAMONT: what if?  what if what?
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: As in it says you have no partitions ?
<MAMONT> do i have to make root?
<Daskreech> MAMONT: If you mount the drive / should have a lost+found directory
<zoran> MAMONT: use sudo before command that make command to run as root
<dfgsehsdasgas> Daskreech i already have kubuntu installed but through the live cd i cannot see and select the partition of my choice to install to
<MAMONT> sudo doesn't work with cd
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: Ok start over
<zoran> work to me
<Daskreech> MAMONT: Yes it does
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: You ahve kubuntu on the hard drive
<dfgsehsdasgas> Daskreech u mean reboot?
<thebe> then if it does not work, what could i do??
<Daskreech> how many partitions ?
<genii> zoran: On livecd he should likely be root already
<MAMONT> when i type sudo cd it says comand not found
<Daskreech> thebe: how muchmemory do you ahve in the VM ?
<zoran> genii: hmmm, maybe ;0
<Daskreech> MAMONT: why do you need to sudo cd ?
<dfgsehsdasgas> Daskreech i have 1 home partition, 1 system partition where i install kubuntu, i windows ntfs partition
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: no swap?
<MAMONT> else it wount let mme in lost+found
<Daskreech> MAMONT: sudo -i then type cd
<dfgsehsdasgas> oh yes,i also have swap,sorry...
<MAMONT> it says i have no permissions
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: OK so 4 partitions
<MAMONT> ok
<dfgsehsdasgas> Daskreech i hope o do not forget any
<dfgsehsdasgas> :)
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: You are on a Live CD now and want to change the partitions ?
<dfgsehsdasgas> dar
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: install gparted
<Daskreech> best solution
<|PaperTiger|> Does anyone happen to know if Creative Zen X-Fi supports Ogg Vorbis files?
<dfgsehsdasgas> Daskreech i am on live cd, i want to try kubuntu 64 bit by installing it over my existing installation
<Daskreech> dfgsehsdasgas: ah
<MAMONT> Daskreech: ok i'm in lost+found
<Daskreech> great :)
<Daskreech> genii: help out MAMONT
<thebe> 16GB for this machine
<MAMONT> Daskreech: and here is some #***** directorys
<Daskreech> I have to go help someone stranded get home
<jesper_> Daskreech: thanks, that worked perfectly :)
<genii> Daskreech: Unfortunately I have no time right now for support, my other work is needing me too much to be helpful here
<Daskreech> thebe: hmm I think generic can handle that much memory
<Daskreech> ok :-)
<Daskreech> p_quarles: can yuo help MAMONT ?
<MAMONT> plz :))
<mshooshtari> I need help with networkmanager, specifically the proxy server setup. I'm having difficulties with updates now that our organization has added a proxy server.
<thebe> but i still did not get what does the physical address extension means
<mshooshtari> the kpackagekit FAQ says that it should use networkmanager's proxy settings and prompt, this is not happening however.
<MAMONT> Daskreech: 10x anyways i'll ask my self :) don't bother 10x
<MAMONT> you only tell me who can i ask :)
<thebe> built ltsp chrrot
<thebe> what does this mean??
<Daskreech> chroot
<thebe> sorry, yep chroot
<genii> Daskreech: In my bookmarks I have categorised https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/lostfound-recovery-205411/  as useful , mileage may vary
<MAMONT> genii: i guess that was addressed 2 me :) i'll take a look 10x
<Marfi> Hey, I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop, but it keeps comming up saying that "recommends <o
<Marfi> Hey, I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop, but it keeps comming up saying that "recommends <package name>, but it is not going to be installed"
<Marfi> Then it says broken packages. How do I get it to install the packages?
<Marfi> Figured it out. A package was newer than in the repos, adn that's what messed it up
<mot_> question: are there any third-party repos that carry nvidia-180-kernel-source greater than 180.11 (which is what is in the official intrepid repos) ?
<mot_> the latest releast in jaunty is 180.37...i know there have to be third-party repos for intrepid with something closer to that at least, right?
<winterz> can someone help me setup my display resolution?  I have a widescreen monitor, so I want 1680x1050.  but it keeps coming up at lower resolutions.  even though it worked perfectly after installation.  then stopped working perfectly after I logged out.
<MAMONT> winterz: what drivers do you have?
<MAMONT> display drivers
<winterz> MAMONT: how do I check that?
<winterz> the xorg.conf just says "Configured2
<MAMONT> go to system>administration>hardware drivers and look if there is any restricted drivers
<winterz> the xorg.conf just says "Configured Video Device"
<MAMONT> winterz: do you know what video card do you have?
<winterz> MAMONT: says "no proprietary drivers are installed.."
<MAMONT> winterz: and you don't know which card you have? (nVidia, ATI)
<winterz> MAMONT: I think it's some type of Intel.. let me try to get more specifics from lshw
<SJrX> Crap you mean I can't discuss jaunty in here at all?
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<trappist> SJrX: that's the idea - all you want in #ubuntu+1 though
<winterz> MAMONT: Intel 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<MAMONT> winterz: where you're trying to set resolution from?
<winterz> MAMONT: first I tried using systemsettings->display
<winterz> MAMONT: but that doesn't list 1680x1150 as an option
<winterz> MAMONT: then I started to hand-edit xorg.conf
<SJrX> Are there any utilities or wrappers for nvidia-settings that allow me to automate it?
<MAMONT> winterz: try from prefences>screen resolution
<winterz> MAMONT: but I thought better of the idea and came here instead
<XKiLL3R> Hey
<winterz> where would I find preferences->screen resolution MAMONT?
<XKiLL3R> genii: u still here ?
<MAMONT> system>preferences>screen resolution :) sorry
<XKiLL3R> installing kubuntu = done , but nw i can't change resolution or refresh rate
<XKiLL3R> it's just 800X600 and refresh rate = 61
<XKiLL3R> best view 4 me is 1024X768 and refresh rate = 85
<XKiLL3R> any 1 can help about that ?
<XKiLL3R> :S
<mshooshtari> I'm usuing Jaunty as well, but there is only ubuntu+1 not kubuntu+1 so if the issue is KDE specific it's either here or SOL.
<XKiLL3R> help !!!
<mshooshtari> XKiLL3R: http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<mshooshtari> a darn good KDE implementation
<winterz> is there a way to force kubuntu to rescan my hardware? maybe it didn't accurately figure out my display driver?
<sebsebseb>  
<Haza_> Evening folks. Im running 8.10 KDE 4.2 on my laptop. I don't think that sound is working fully. Output seems okay but not mic input. How can i go about debugging the issue?
<Elone> Haza_, open Mixer enable all the channel and try different Capture check box
<Haza_> Hmm, okay, ive found Internal Mic
<Haza_> That was set to 0, Turning it up provides sound feedback.
<Haza_> Im guessing this is it
<Szadek> hello all .... i have a question , is it possible to use different styles per aplication ?? for example , using qtcurve only on firefox and the rest of the applications use oxygen for example ?? any help woud be aprecciated =) .
<whaskes> van itt magyar?
<BluesKaj> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<gimox> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stepnem> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<XKiLL3R> Help !!!
<XKiLL3R> genii u r here ?!
<XKiLL3R> any1 here 2 help ?
#kubuntu 2009-03-31
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: ask your question, if somebody is here who can help you will get an answer
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok Ok Thx :)
<XKiLL3R> -> I Can't Change Resolution or Refresh rate ...
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: you should give more precisions, like version, your graphic card, etc
<XKiLL3R> KRAndRTry only have 800X600 and 61 refresh rate
<XKiLL3R> Version : Kubuntu 8.10 , VGA = HD 2600 , Monitor , CRT: acer AC711
<XKiLL3R> X64 Version
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: hm, did it work on the previous version?
<XKiLL3R> this is first time to install kubuntu on this pc
<XKiLL3R> just used ubuntu years ago @ old pc
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok i am really confused
<Mamarok> did it work on another Linux distro?
<XKiLL3R> ubuntu and kubuntu gives same prob.
<XKiLL3R> both r 8.10 ... both r x64
<Mamarok> ok, which driver do you use?
<Mamarok> the fglrx or the radeon?
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok:  nw nothig cuze i have try to install 1 b4 , and every thing gone
<XKiLL3R> after robot it gives me a blank screen
<XKiLL3R> *restart
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: well, you still can login in recovery mode and check the drivers
<XKiLL3R> wiz safe mode too
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok: it would'nt worked last time
<Mamarok> blank screen in recovery mode?
<XKiLL3R> yea
<XKiLL3R> both recovery and normal
<XKiLL3R> nw i got a fresh boot install
<XKiLL3R> so i dun wanna lose it :(
<Mamarok> ouch, that sounds like a hardware problem, you mean it doesn't boot correctly?
<Mamarok> recovery mode means no X server, just plain command line
<XKiLL3R> everything goes gd till the kubuntu logo and the loading bar
<slerder> HEy guys. Im tryring to reinstall ubuntu but for some reason I cant boot from my only dvd-drive i have which is USB. I even disabled booting from hard drives, set usb-cdrom to first boot device... went directly to the boot menu and selected usb-cdrom and nothing it simply wont boot. what can i do ? Thanks. Ps i have a gigabyte EP45-UD3R
<XKiLL3R> after that blank screen
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: did you try booting with a live CD?
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok:  yea it's only work in safe mode
<slerder> mamarok ofcourse, i even tried a whole bunch of other boot cds and none work
<Mamarok> slerder: sry, was talking to XKiLL3R :)
<XKiLL3R> but nw it's ok i am in normal mode but wiz 800X600 and 61 refresh rate
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: that graphic card should work with a better resolution though, you should try changing the driver
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok could u help me about that ?
<XKiLL3R> command or something
<XKiLL3R> cuze wiz 800X600 i can't install ati driver from hd cuze i can't click on buttons :S
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: you normally should be able to shift the screen with the mouse by click+drag
<XKiLL3R> :D i know but it's too tall to drag
<XKiLL3R> so i can't c :S
<Mamarok> anyway, else you can reboot in recovery mode (normally the second option in your Grub menu)
<XKiLL3R> without 1024X768
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok:  then ...
<Mamarok> and use the command line with network, so you can use sudo apt-get install to install the other driver
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok: ok give me a command 4 installing latest ati driver from net
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: it depends on your repositories, you can check which driver with the command:
<Mamarok> apt-cache search radeon (or fglrx)
<Mamarok> it will show you the name of the package to install
<XKiLL3R> apt-cache search radeon
<Mamarok> XKiLL3R: I would love to help you more, but right now is a bad time, I will have to go now...
<XKiLL3R> OMG
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok: Ok ThX Alot M8
<XKiLL3R> I will try to play wiz this
<Mamarok> I'm sorry, try to check with somebody else, there are other people around usually
<XKiLL3R> Mamarok: nvm k thx alot m8 :)
<Mamarok> you are welcome :) sry again
<XKiLL3R> nvm Thx alot :)
<doug_f> any hints on dual monitors with kubuntu the kde control module doesnt seem to be working very well
<doug_f> wow everyone must be getting off work.
<XKiLL3R> yea
<borderlight> im fairly new to linux and i was wondering how do you upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 8.10?
<XKiLL3R> borderlight http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<XKiLL3R> Ops i mean this : http://english.kalingasblog.com/2008/04/26/how-to-upgrade-kubuntu-710-to-kubuntu-804/
<borderlight> thnxs guys
<XKiLL3R> uw
<Elone> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<GentooJohnny> ok I need someone to help me with a networking problem between two kubuntu pcs
<GentooJohnny> I can ping both machines but nothing more. I need to get vnc/rdp/ssh up
<basti> GentooJohnny, did you install sshd and so on?
<GentooJohnny> sshd provides a shell nothing more yes?
<triune> lol
<triune> sorry, thats a bit funny :)
<GentooJohnny> it was erm poorly worded
<mot> what's the primary difference between nvidia-glx-180 and nvidia-180-kernel-source?
<GentooJohnny> ssh provides a secure way to access a shell nothing more yes?
<basti> it can do some more, but yes
<triune> think sftp
<triune> scp
<GentooJohnny> I can't get ftp to connect
<triune> sftp
<mot> i was using nvidia-180-kernel-source and upgraded using avernard.com's third party repo to 180.41 from 180.11 and X wouldn't boot, told me the nvidia module didn't exist
<mot> any suggestions?
<mot> (i just installed nvidia-glx-180 but i'm not sure if that's the right thing to do either)
<doug_f> What is the best way to configure dual monitors with a laptop in kubuntu the manager built in doesnt seem to do a very good job.
<basti> GentooJohnny, providing error messages and describing a problem more in detail would help a lot
<GentooJohnny> basti actually its a good thing I didn't, I have to go right now. thanks for the help bbl
<mot> nobody knows the answer to my question?
<doug_f> any hints on dual monitors with kubuntu the kde control module doesnt seem to be working very well
<musical> hi folks
<doug_f> What is the best way to configure dual monitors with a laptop in kubuntu the manager built in doesnt seem to do a very good job.
<musical> this is the 2nd time a small black spot about 1/4 in in diamter has appeared in the upper right hand corner of my monitor. Whe I pass the mouse across it, it changes to a double arrow! I cannot move it, click on it....anyone has any ideas?
<BluesKaj> musical, that usually where the add widgets icon is located , but it's supposed to open a list of choices when clicked
<musical> yes, its close to the add widgets icon
<doug_f> any ideas or just manual the xorg.conf file.
<musical> the add widgets icon is there..this spot is close ti it
<musical> Last time, when I logged off and on again, it disappeared.
<henry_BR> I'm using Kubuntu and I'm trying to make PyOpenGL works... But a simple code already doesn't work! The code is here: http://rafb.net/p/XV30Os36.html . Anyone can help me? I have installed mesa... glut3.. freeglut... When code execute: "glutInitDisplayMode (GLUT_DOUBLE | GLUT_RGB | GLUT_DEPTH)" it say: SEGMENTATION FAULT...
<musical> I logged of and on and its gone! Its very disconcerting...this time it happend when I was watching a movie
<musical> juts befor that the screen blacked out briefly
<musical> just before it happend
<doug_f> What is the best way to configure dual monitors with a laptop in kubuntu the manager built in doesnt seem to do a very good job.
<Gon> anyone had problems with NetworkManager plasmoid in jaunty?
<doug_f> ah well time for me to go home too. see ya laterz guys.
 * diabu hi
<bitterchocs> hi diabu
<rafael__> theres a woman here that want to talk with a brazilian guy?
<borderlight> ive been trying to update kubuntu  7.04 to 8.10, but when i fetch updates from adept, i dont receive any notification telling me there is a version update. i know im running 7.04, could it be a problem with my repositories??
<goofey> borderlight: I don;t know the answer, but I do know that ubuntu recommends updating only 1 version at a time (ie, only from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 rather than 7.04 to 8.10 directly)
<jaimico> buenas oches, quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar a instalar el driver atheros para wlan en kubuntu
<borderlight> alright. is there a special repository needed to get version updates? if so how do i add it
<Daskreech> jaimico: Hola
<Daskreech> !es | jaimico
<ubottu> jaimico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stepnem> !es
<stepnem> Daskreech: :D
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Daskreech> !upgrade | borderlight
<ubottu> borderlight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<borderlight> thank you
<katie> hello?
<katie> is anyone here?
<Sir-Gon> ?
<katie> I've never used this before
<stepnem> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<katie> Thanks! (:
 * Daskreech waves
<katie> hehe (:
<katie> I have an apt-get question, anyone want to give it a shot?
<stepnem> !ask | katie
<ubottu> katie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daskreech> noone knows until you ask it
<katie> ah, okay
<katie> I think I broke something by downloading something with synaptic...it uninstalled one of my programs (quanta), and now I can't install it again-- I get the message Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.1.3-1ubuntu1) but 2:1.1.3-1 is to be installed
<katie> I googled that and found few hits, and can't uninstall libxi6-- it looks really important
<katie> i tried -f, and build-dep
<dpanario> hello
<katie> hi (:
<rosco_y> Is anyone using the onboard graphics capabilities of the MSI DKA790GX Platinum Motherboard?
<rosco_y> hi dpanario
<dpanario> hi rosco_y
<rosco_y> what's up?
<dpanario> i new in linux
<Daskreech> katie: what does apt-get -f install say?
<rosco_y> dpanario: Join the club--I'm a newbie too :)
<jtisme> katie have you tried  apt-get --reinstall install quanta
<dpanario> rosco_y:  your webcam works?
<Daskreech> dpanario, rosco_y, katie: welcome to Kubuntu and linux :)
<rosco_y> um...I haven't played with my webcam in Linux yet...
<dpanario> hahah
<Daskreech> !webcam | dpanario
<ubottu> dpanario: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<katie>   quanta: Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.1.3-1ubuntu1) but 2:1.1.3-1 is to be installed
<katie>           Depends: klinkstatus (= 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<katie>           Depends: kommander (= 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<rosco_y> I just upgraded my botherboard and CPU, now I'm trying to get everything working the way it was :(
<dpanario> ubottu: i ve tried that link and many others
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtisme> katie what did you install with synaptic
<dpanario> anyone speak spanish?
<katie> jtisme: apt-get --reinstall install quanta gives me the same error, that libxi6, klinkstatus, and kommander are needed; the last two give me the error that they need libxi6
<stepnem> !es | dpanario
<ubottu> dpanario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jtisme> katie what did you install with synaptic
<katie> I'm not sure; I tried to download "secret maryo chronicles" yesterday (: and some other games-- but the installs mostly didn't work
<Daskreech> katie: it downloaded but didn't install?
<katie> I might have tried dist-upgrade
<katie> I think so
<Daskreech> ok can you pastebin sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<katie> no, I'm not sure I did dist-upgrade
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<katie> I really don't know what I did ):
<katie> ah okay
<Daskreech> That's ok
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141112/
<katie> (thanks ubottu)
<katie> wait, let me try something, I'm going to reboot and come right back
<katie> okay
<katie> that didn't work
<katie> what does this "libxi6 (>= 2:1.1.3-1ubuntu1) but 2:1.1.3-1 is to be installed" mean, anyway?
<jtisme> katie i gather it means that the system wants  2:1.1.3-1ubuntu1 not 2:1.1.3-1
<katie> so they're different? how do I get the ubuntu one? I try apt-get and it says libxi6 is already the newest
<jtisme> katie i have never seen the msg these packages have been kept back
<katie> what do you mean? is that an older version that it wants?
<katie> (no hits on google)
<jtisme> katie, the 1ubuntu1 is definitely in the ubuntu stream and i suspect the other is not
<katie> what is the ubuntu stream? how do I get this different version without uninstalling the one I've got first?
<jtisme> katie hold on a sec i am looking at something
<katie> okay cool
<jtisme> katie, what version displays when you  execute   dpkg -l  libxi6
<katie> 2:1.1.3-1
<jtisme> katie, i am in slightly uncharted waters here but in the past when i encountered those type of conflicts i uninstalled the offending package and reinstalled it
<katie> yeah i thought about that, except this package is used for everything
<jtisme> making sure i got the ubuntu package
<katie> it would uninstall all my major programs
<katie> 1GB worth of stuff, I'm not even sure my computer would be functional for me
<jtisme> yeah it is the x extension stuff
<jtisme> katie, i dont know how to force the ubuntu package to be installed perhaps someone else here does and we would both learn something
<katie> is there no way I can make this thing use the wrong package?
<katie> other than install build-dep and install -f?
<jtisme> katie, i cant answer that question
<Daskreech> katie: what does sudo apt-get remove libxi6 say?
<Daskreech>  if it asks to proceed do not let it
<katie> it give me a really big list of nearly everything i can think of, including stuff that looks like KDE
<katie> saying that all of that will be removed with the operation
<Daskreech> katie: ok what does apt-cache policy libxi6 say
<Daskreech> pastebin it
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141122/
<Daskreech> and what are you trying to install?
<katie> quanta
<katie> i'm also having big freezing problems with firefox, and wondering if this has anything to do with it
<Daskreech> katie: apt-cache depends quanta
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141123/
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vga
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141125/
<Daskreech> woooah
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<katie> that didn't sound good.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/141126/
<Daskreech> hrrm
<Daskreech> seems like you are pulling packages from two different repos
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy quanta
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141127/ -- that might make sense, for a while I had both synaptic and adept and when I used synaptic (the only time I did) it screwed something up with my windows
<katie> so I've avoided synaptic-- i told you wrong earlier, I've been using adept, not synaptic
<Daskreech> katie: the hell?
<Daskreech> what version of the distro are you using?
<katie> hardy
<Daskreech> So why is Quanta coming from the Ibex repos ?
<katie> i'm a linux newbie, i really don't even know what that means
<katie> i had quanta for a while, and something uninstalled it automatically
<Daskreech> katie it's like one program thinking it's on windows XP when you are on windows 98
<Daskreech> paste bin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<katie> any idea how i fix it?
<Daskreech> ^^
<katie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141131/
<Daskreech> ^_^
<Daskreech> Tell me about the last three lines
<katie> is that bad?
<Daskreech> No just amusing
<katie> oh, I bet I added the intrepid line this weekend, actually
<katie> I should have known better on that one
<katie> what's wrong with the other two lines?
<Daskreech> Nothing
<cristian> i have a disk with two partitions... C: NTSF and D: NTSF and kubuntu is installed like an aplication in windows... in disck D:
<Daskreech> just wanted to know the story behind them
<Daskreech> cristian: You mean NTFS
<cristian> with kde3.5 and kubuntu 8.4 dolphin showed me the two partitions...
<katie> oh the other one, i was just following instructions to get banshee to work for my ipod
<Daskreech> katie: comment out the last line and update and you will be fine
<cristian> but now with kde 4 and 8.10... only the C: disc
<katie> i don't really know what i'm doing, i just google things and try them
<cristian> what can i do... other thing that a mount?
<Daskreech> Would you like me to explain ?
<katie> to me? (if so, yes)
<Daskreech> do you understand main universe multi verse ?
<katie> eee it's working!!!
<katie> no, what is that?
<Daskreech> I know
<Daskreech> :-)
<katie> eee that's so awesome!!!
<Daskreech> ok do you know a repository is ?
<katie> thank you thank you (:
<katie> yes
<katie> that's where apt-get gets its files
<jkfresh> howdy folks! anybody know the name of the package that allows you to setup a fake sendmail using your isp's email server to send alerts for mdadm and smartctl?
<Daskreech> right
<Daskreech> sendmail ?
<katie> no, what's that?
<jkfresh> it's not sendmail, it's something like fakemail. It has fake in the name.
<Daskreech> katie: sorry that was for jkfresh
<jkfresh> the os drive in my home nas died, and I am trying to remember what I did almost a year ago to get it setup
<katie> ah okay, sorry
<Daskreech> katie: ok Ubuntu has many repositories
<katie> okay
<Daskreech> main restricted universe multiverse
<katie> those are types, i guess
<katie> so i must have told it to go to "intrepid universe"
<Daskreech> main are packages that Canonical will support and they have the source code for them
<katie> okay
<Daskreech> restricted is ones they support and they don't have the source code
<Daskreech> mostly drivers etc
<Daskreech> universe are contributed and maintained by people not associated with canonical
<Daskreech> and the source is available
<katie> okay
<Daskreech> multiverse is of course not done by canonical and no source is available
<Daskreech> that's not fully true
<Daskreech> source is available for things in multiverse
<Daskreech> but some of them are not legal in certain countries
<Daskreech> (read broadly as the US)
<katie> hmmm lol
<Daskreech> so those are the basic repositories from Ubuntu
<Daskreech> you added some more like banshee
<Daskreech> however Ubuntu collects all these packages togetehr as a snapshot in time
<Daskreech> that is a release
<Daskreech> You are on the release 8.04 codenamed hardy
<e-jat> can someone help me on this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141134/
<Daskreech> for sanity reasons Ubuntu has what is called a "freeze" for releases
<katie> okay, and I told it to go to an intrepid repository... which was bad because it conflicted with the older hardy version?
<Daskreech> when that happens whatever version of the packages stays
<katie> okay..
<Daskreech> when you want updated ones beyond security fixes you go to a new release
<Daskreech> like 8.10 codenamed intrepid
<Daskreech> Right so you added a intrepid universe package which needs packages from Main
<Daskreech> so it called main but main was from hardy so the packages were older
<katie> ah
<Daskreech> It knew it needed a package at least X old for it to work and yours was older so it stopped
<Daskreech> nothing could move unti that was resolved
<Daskreech> now if you had a intrepid main and intrepid universe it would have installed
<katie> can you do that?
<Daskreech> e-jat: what version of Qt ?
<Daskreech> well yes
<katie> if i started my system with hardy, can i upgrade to intrepid without wiping the system?
<Daskreech> but as you saw mixing relelases is painful
<Daskreech> katie: Oh yes
<katie> right, that wasn't good
<Daskreech> that's how most people do it
<katie> really? how do you do it?
<Daskreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<katie> don't upgrade?
<Daskreech> katie: If you like hardy stay on it
<katie> i do, just curious since there are a couple of new distros now
<Daskreech> ibex is KDE4 which a lot of people don't like
<Daskreech> Ubuntu supports two types of upgrades
<Daskreech> version +1
<Daskreech> so from hardy to intrepid
<remu> Hello everyone. I normally use Ubuntu, but I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu. Under ubuntu I used to control my volume using the PCM slider, however, now when I use the PCM slider it doesn't make any difference. When I had kubuntu-desktop installed under my regular ubuntu install, the PCM slider did change the audio.
<Daskreech> but not say hardy to jaunty
<Daskreech> which is the next version after intrepid
<remu> Does anyone know how I can rectify this problem?
<katie> gotcha, okay
<Daskreech> remu: try front
<Daskreech> for some people that seems to do what PCM does
<Daskreech> katie: you can also do LTS to LTS
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to configure more than one desktop in the Display Manager?
<Daskreech> rosco_y: right click and set it in the settings
<katie> lts?
<remu> Daskreech: well, Master, Front, and Headphones do change the audio, but they change it logarithmically (same behaviour in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu), while under Ubuntu PCM changed the volume in a linear fashion.
<Daskreech> katie: Hardy is an LTS release so you can wait 4 releases then do a direct upgrade
<Daskreech>  !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Daskreech> katie: ^^^
<rosco_y> Daskreech: Right-click what?
<katie> ah okay, cool
<Daskreech> rosco_y: the desktop pager on the panel
<rosco_y> ok, I'll give it a whirl
<Daskreech> katie: basically for people who hate doing upgrades every few months
<Daskreech> Some distros have what is called a rolling release which is cool if you want upgrades all  the time :)
<katie> i see, okay cool
<Daskreech> Yeah it is pretty neat
<rosco_y> I guess my problem is in the ATI Catalyst Control Center: I'm trying to enable Xinerama
<katie> that problem probably didn't have anything to do with firefox freezes then... is there any well-known problem with kubuntu + firefox?
<rosco_y> it's telling me I need to configure more than one desktop, I have four desktops enabled in the pager...
<e-jat> Daskreech: 4.5.0
<e-jat> im in Jaunty beta
<rosco_y> It doesn't seem like xinerama would care about pager settings...am I missing something?
<Daskreech> katie: what kind of freezes
<e-jat> or should i reinstall kopete using package?
<Daskreech> e-jat: #ubuntu+1
<e-jat> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> rosco_y: Oh thought you meant virtual desktops
<Daskreech> !xinerama | rosco_y
<katie> that's the problem-- i haven't figured out what triggers the freezes, so it doesn't seem like enough information to google yet
<ubottu> rosco_y: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rosco_y> Daskreech: Yes, the message is misleading
<Daskreech> katie: like you have to kill the application freeze?
<remu>  Under ubuntu I used to control my volume using the PCM slider, however, now when I use the PCM slider it doesn't make any difference. When I had kubuntu-desktop installed under my regular ubuntu install, the PCM slider did change the audio.
<katie> no, it freezes for around 5-10 seconds and comes back
<rosco_y> I had it working with my old mobo and cpu, but after upgrading to amd 64, it's not the same anymore
<katie> it always does it on the google home page when trying to search
<rosco_y> oh, I know why
<Daskreech> katie: Ah might be writing out cache
<katie> so i wonder if it has something to do with javascript or something
<rosco_y> I changed video drivers, but I didn't modify the X config file
<katie> "writing out" cache? meaning caching pages?
<Daskreech> Mozilla did a patch to stop that in 3.1 which I don't think that Hardy has
<Daskreech> yes
<katie> should i try turning cache down to nothing or something?
<Daskreech> I forget do a google on firefox 3 ext3
<katie> hmm okay i'll work on the firefox thing then-- hey thank you Daskreech, I appreciate your help
<Gera> Hi, I'm new to kubuntu and after some strugle I finally installed it on my pc, and after the update I got an error about kernel panic
<Gera> can someone help me
<rosco_y> how can I apply twinview changes (xorg.conf) to my session without rebooting my computer?
<Elonetaru> Gera, what is the error message
<Gera> it is: Kernel panic -not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me how to apply my xorg.conf changes to my kde without rebooting my computer?
<rosco_y> I'm trying to turn xinerama on, and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have to shutdown and restart every time I make a change--or am I wrong about that?
<jtisme> rosco_y, ctrl+alt + backspace will kill and restart the X server and should pick up your changes
<rosco_y> Does anyone know what audio drivers I need to install to use the Realtek ALC888 chipset?
<rosco_y> (all this peace and quiet is driving me nuts)
<picketfence> Hey, y'all. I have a laptop with a Broadcom 440 wireless card that doesn't want to work with Kubuntu. Any thoughts?
<Daskreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<picketfence> Thank you kindly. :-)
<rosco_y> can anyone help me turn my audio on?
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<duranman> my cpu speed is read as dynamic, is there a way for me to configure the frequency?
<duranman> nevermind :D
<socratesuriel> como estas comunidad ubuntu primera vez que me conecto
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rbuels> i can't get the double-click word highlighting to work correctly in konsole.  it's supposed to highlight across "/" chars, but it's not
<rbuels> and the "/" is in the list in the settings
<rbuels> this is konsole_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_i386
<lninjox> where to go for c++
<rbuels> apt-get install build-essential gives you C and C++ compilers
<rbuels> and libs and stuff
<inanimate_> Can you disable the keyboard and mouse (Linux)?
<inanimate_> I suppose the Linux was unnecessary... Not sure why I put that =).
<lninjox> how to install kubuntu 9 from repository
<Daskreech> #cplusplus
<Daskreech> inanimate_: Plug them out :)
<inanimate_> Heh... Laptop?
<Daskreech> inanimate_: Better question then is if you disable the mouse and keyboard how do you renable them then?
<inanimate_> Yeah, I was thinking about that...
<inanimate_> I'd say put it on a timer, but not sure if that is even possible. How about just the keyboard?
<rbuels> answered my own question: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186048
<rbuels> that must mean i'm, um, awesome.
<Daskreech> lninjox: Kubuntu 9 ?
<lninjox> yes
<lninjox> 8.10 crashed after some much work setting up error no write access to .ICEauthority? and also how can i recover my files if i cant get in my display
<lninjox> anyone else have this problem happen?
<lninjox> not much in forums tried all listed in ubuntuforums.org
<Daskreech> lninjox: crashed?
<lninjox> once booted i was able to login and then it threw the error
<Daskreech> lninjox: ah ok
<Daskreech> bah
<Daskreech> yeah it's an easy error to fix
<CrypTom> hi all, does anyone know how the update manager or update notifier knows, when it is necessary to restart a pc?
<CrypTom> kernel udpates, that clear
<CrypTom> but there are other reasons, too
<tsimpson> CrypTom: the file /var/run/reboot-required is created
<CrypTom> tsimpson: cool, thanks, good to now
<CrypTom> tsimpson: and this is the case on all debian based systems?
<tsimpson> CrypTom: should be for all recent versions
<CrypTom> tsimpson: ok, so its also there on servers withou gui
<tsimpson> CrypTom: it should be created by dpkg, but I'm not 100% on that
<CrypTom> tsimpson: the package update-notifier-common must be installed, a package needing a reboot calls /usr/share/update-notifier/update-notify-reboot-required which creates the mentioned file
<tsimpson> so the postinst calls that
<CrypTom> tsimpson: yep
<zeltak2> Hi, im getting no sound in all my video players (smplayer,vlc, kaffine etc..) under jaunty...any idea why?
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zeltak2> thx
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lokai> I'm trying to compile something from source. I'm running ./configure, and it exits on error: ld cannot find -lncurses
<lokai> What does that mean? It can't find libncurses?
<tsimpson> lokai: means it can find libncurses.so
<tsimpson> try libncurses5-dev
<lokai> tsimpson: There is no flag to specify where libncurses is (It should be standard anyways...)
<tsimpson> you need the -dev package to build with it
<lokai> oh, ok.
<domw888> hello, does anybody know how to install a canon mcp190 multifunctional device?
<julia_ex-XP-k> morning @all oder spricht man hier deutsch ;)
<eagles0513875> !de julia_ex-XP-k
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !de | julia_ex-XP-k
<ubottu> julia_ex-XP-k: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<julia_ex-XP-k> ach ja verstehe. na das ist ja wuunderbar aber englisch ist auch ok.
<julia_ex-XP-k> also funzt das hier so dass man sich miteinander unterghält. weil es sagt ja keiner was
<julia_ex-XP-k> oder ist das nur meine weibliche wahrnehmung ;)))'
<eagles0513875> julia_ex-XP-k: english please
<eagles0513875> i dont speak german
<julia_ex-XP-k> ah all right sorry guys
<julia_ex-XP-k> I just mentioned that I was surprised at the beginning as no one rerally said something
<Mamarok> julia_ex-XP-k: for German, go to #kubuntu-de please
<eagles0513875> julia_ex-XP-k: im in other channels
<eagles0513875> jumping round
<julia_ex-XP-k> sorry bloody beginners and in addition blond beginners
<julia_ex-XP-k> english is fine
<eagles0513875> julia patience is the key if anyone knows the solution to your problem they will help you
<Mamarok> julia_ex-XP-k: there actually *is* German support in #kubuntu-de!
<julia_ex-XP-k> very smart but I guess that was just my female perception :)
<julia_ex-XP-k> for how long do you guys work with kubuntu? for me its the second day *lol*
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: This is a so called support channel ... if nobody needs support, people keep quiet
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | julia_ex-XP-k
<ubottu> julia_ex-XP-k: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<julia_ex-XP-k> I see. Sorry again. I try to get connected to the internet with kubuntu. I use a router an entered the correct IP and gateway in kubuntu but the eth0 is down . andy hints?
<eagles0513875> are you using the router dhcp to connect to the internet
<eagles0513875> for me thats what i am doing and it works out of the box
<julia_ex-XP-k> I use static IPs no DHCP
<eagles0513875> wwell static ips are bugged in kubuntu as soon as you restart your pc it will revert to looking for a dynamic ip address
<eagles0513875> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: There are two ways to connect one is with network-manager, which works great with dhcp, the otherway is to remove network-manager and dhclient and use the old way
<eagles0513875> Riesh: shes new to linux so she might not know the old way
<Riesh> The old way is with /etc/network/interfaces
<Riesh> there is enough documentation about the old way :-)
<julia_ex-XP-k> right, i'll try the old way. :) back in a sec
<Riesh> eagles0513875: if she want to use static it is the only way
<eagles0513875> Riesh: well thanks for enlightening me so i remove knetwork manager
<eagles0513875> and dhclient
<Riesh> network-manager is nice on a laptop with wireless lan ... but a 'pita' for my the desktop where i want a static IP
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, if i type /etc/network/interfaces i get a "permission denied" even as root
<eagles0513875> julia_ex-XP-k: its sudo /etc/network/interfaces up
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: yes ... it is a file you need to opem
<eagles0513875> that brings the interface online
<eagles0513875> aahhhhhhh wait ignore me
<eagles0513875> ill be quiet
<Riesh> :-P
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: type in konsole "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<Riesh> nano is an editor
<julia_ex-XP-k> ah, right, so i need to open the file and than do waht?
<eagles0513875> Riesh: question actually in regards to wlans what do u use to connect
<julia_ex-XP-k> cable lan
<Riesh> So there in that file you see iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<julia_ex-XP-k> no, 2 lines:
<julia_ex-XP-k> auto lo
<Riesh> nothing with eth0 in it ?
<julia_ex-XP-k> iface lo inet loopback
<julia_ex-XP-k> no :(
<eagles0513875> Riesh: funny thing is mine says the same thing
<eagles0513875> its like that file isnt even used any more
<Riesh> aha ... ok ok ... enter after the last line a new empty line and "under" that empty line you type "auto eth0"
<Martiini> which command to run "gnome system settings" ?
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, done. now?
<Riesh> Then under that "iface eth0 inet static"
<Riesh> without the quotes (")
<eagles0513875> !ubuntu | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<eagles0513875> Martiini: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: what IP address your router has?
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, done. without the quotes. :)
<julia_ex-XP-k> Router IP = 10.10.10.1
<Martiini> I use kubuntu (kde) and would wanna know how to run "gnome system settings"
<eagles0513875> it should show up under system msettings or what ever
<Riesh> aha ... under the last line type : " address 10.10.10.2"
<eagles0513875> morning gnomefreak
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: then under that "netmask 255.255.255.0"
<julia_ex-XP-k> being the IP for this CP, right? becouse I use other PCs in the same network, therefor I guess I should just use a free IP
<Riesh> Yes you are right
<Riesh> address is the IP you want to assign for this comp.
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, done. :) I don't know exactley waht I'm doing but you guys seem to know
<eagles0513875> Riesh: what do you use to connect to wifi connections instead of knetwork
<Riesh> under the netmask line you add another line: "gateway 10.10.10.1
<Riesh> eagles0513875: wait a moment :-)
<eagles0513875> ok
<julia_ex-XP-k> roger
<Riesh> eagles0513875: you have to set essid and essid password in the interfaces file
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: OK .. now you you can write the changes to the file ...
<eagles0513875> Riesh: do you use knetwork manager
<Riesh> the ^ for an option mean use CTRL and that letter
<Martiini> Hey, Does anyone know what command run gnome system settings, please ??
<Riesh> eagles0513875: no i don't use ... on my laptop i have network-manager ... and on the desktop i use static IP without wireless
<eagles0513875> !patience | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> Riesh: im tryign to connect to mine with knetworkmanager and it doesnt even pick it up
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, sorry bur i don't know how. I see the ^0 at the bottom for saving, but I dont know how to actually use this command... :(
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: CTRL O is ... write to file
<Riesh> use control o
<Riesh> then control X
<Martiini> eagles0513875 just type it when you know .. i dont really support people who waste time on typing triggers on irc
<julia_ex-XP-k> ah, right. ok, done. but control X doesent seem to do anything..
<Riesh> no capital X
<Riesh> just x
<julia_ex-XP-k> still, nothing seems to happen.
<julia_ex-XP-k> what is it supposed to do?
<Riesh> close this program and give you back the shel prompt
<Riesh> shell
<Riesh> it says Exit
<s4crifice> hi, please, i'm new user....... I've downloaded package tar.gz, but..... WTF i have to do with it? google didn't help me, i need help step by step....... any patient person here for this?
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: can it be you have not a englisch keyboard layout ?
<julia_ex-XP-k> hm. I just klickt it close with the mouse and opend the shell again.
<ibrar> What is the command to pull kernel source for kubuntu 8.10
<ibrar> apt-get install ???
<eagles0513875> ibrar: apt-get source
<julia_ex-XP-k> yeah, i use a german keyboard. makes a difference?
<SlimeyPete> apt-get source <package name>
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: yes ... many keys are then different :-)
<ibrar> apt-get source kernel ?
<julia_ex-XP-k> but control and x are the same, no?
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: that's why you woiuld probably get betetr support from people in ubuntu-de ..where maybe people are with the same keyboard settings .. anyway ... you are back in the shell?
<SlimeyPete> ibrar: apt-get source linux-generic will give you the source of the generic kernel, I think
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: not really know where the X is on a german keyboard ... on mine it is between the Z and C
<julia_ex-XP-k> I like it here. :) yes, back in the shell, feeling very geeky.
<ibrar> SimeyPete: I need the kernel currently installed with my kubuntu
<s4crifice> if i write apt-get install <package>, it writes me that the package couldn't be found
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: so not you need to remove the network-manager packages ... and the dhclient packages ... i believe ibrar was here yesterday to tell us the dhclient packages als oneed to be removed
<SlimeyPete> s4crifice: you have to put the pakcage name in place of <package>
<SlimeyPete> ibrar: well, what kernel is currently installed? Generic? Server? Virtual?
<s4crifice> i did...
<SlimeyPete> s4crifice: what package name did you use?
<SlimeyPete> and did you use sudo?
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get install thepackage
<s4crifice> apt-get install hplip-3.9.2.tar.gz
<SlimeyPete> that's not a package
<SlimeyPete> !apt | s4crifice
<ubottu> s4crifice: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<julia_ex-XP-k> that sounds easy. :) where can I find 'em?
<SlimeyPete> apt isn't for installing tar.gz files
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: "sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager"
<SlimeyPete> apt is for automatically downloading & installing software which is in the Ubuntu repositories
<ibrar> I have installed default kabuntu
<ibrar> I got it
<SlimeyPete> ibrar: then you'll have the generic kernel.
<ibrar> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Riesh> ibrar ?
<ibrar> sI think its generic
<s4crifice> ok wait...
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, done, no the sam with dhclient, right?,
<Riesh>  ^X Exit                       ^J Justify                    ^W Where Is                   ^V Next Page                  ^U UnCut Text                 ^T To Spell
<Riesh> o o
<Riesh> :-P
<Riesh> ibrar: can you help julia_ex-XP-k further ... i need to go have dinner
<s4crifice> ok so, how i can install the tar.gz (archive)? unpack the archiv, then?
<ibrar> ok let me read
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: try to see if you can "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<s4crifice> linux is one big unknown for me, but i have to learn with it....
<Riesh> julia_ex-XP-k: see if you can "ping 10.10.10.1" after that
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, back in a sec
<ibrar> julia_ex-XP-k: You have to unintsall network-manager and dhcp client
<ibrar> julia_ex-XP-k: Otherwise your setting will not work
<Riesh> thanx ibrar
 * Riesh off to eat something 
<s4crifice> please... tar.gz - HOW?
<julia_ex-XP-k> did uninstall network amanger, but says it cant find dhclient
<julia_ex-XP-k> and it says "couldn't find command" with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ibrar> julia_ex-XP-k: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client
<julia_ex-XP-k> ok, done. says its already up2date
<ibrar> julia_ex-XP-k: Whats your /etc/network/interface says
<ibrar> julia_ex-XP-k: sudo apt-get remove  dhcp3-client
<glick> hey do i need to install something extra to play .mov files?
<eagles0513875> Riesh: i need to talk to ya when i get back about the wifi i need lunch atm
<julia_ex-XP-k> i guess just one space between remove and dhcp3, right?
<julia_ex-XP-k> worked
<glick> what do i need to play .mov files?
<glick> dragon player doesnt play anything
<julia_ex-XP-k> trying this again now:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<julia_ex-XP-k> says again "command not found"
<glick> anyone?
<ibrar> ls -l sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<ibrar> sudo ls -l  /etc/init.d/networking
<julia_ex-XP-k> says no such file in directory
<julia_ex-XP-k> maybe if i type the same thing with "pleasse" in front of it
<ibrar> It should be there, but can you please tell me what version of ubutu/kubuntu you are using and type your /etc/network/interface file here
<julia_ex-XP-k> kubuntu 8.10
<julia_ex-XP-k> what shall i do with /etc/network/interface? if i type this command nothing happens
<ibrar> Means what you have in this file ?
<ibrar> > auto lo
<ibrar> > iface lo inet loopback
<ibrar> > auto wlan0
<ibrar> >   iface wlan0 inet static
<ibrar> >   wireless-essid linksys
<ibrar> >   address 192.168.2.104
<ibrar> >   netmask 255.255.255.0
<ibrar> >   gateway 192.168.2.1
<ibrar> I have this
<julia_ex-XP-k> auto lo
<julia_ex-XP-k> iface lo inet loopback
<julia_ex-XP-k> the rest we put in there before somehow was not saved :(
<ibrar> Add again
<ibrar> and restart the computer
<ibrar> because you dont have /etc/network/networking command
<ibrar> I have installed sudo apt-get install linux-source
<ibrar> where it installed the source code
<ibrar> cannot see source of kernel in /usr/src (only headers :()
<hiena> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hiena> what should i do with this file??
<Mamarok> hiena: it's to check if the iso you donwloaded is identical to the one on the server
<Mamarok> usually k3b tests it for you
<Mamarok> when starting to burn the CD/DVD
<hiena> Mamarok do i need to open the md5 file with k3b?
<Mamarok> hiena: no, the burning software calculates the checksum of the ISO file in the beginning
<Mamarok> the md5 file from the server is a simple text file you can open with kate or vim
<hiena> so i just burn the iso whats all ?? and the k3b will check the md5 file on his own
<Mamarok> and there you see the checksum you should have if your ISO file is ok
<Mamarok> you can see the calculated number in the output when k3b starts, just compare with the one in the *.md5 file
<Mamarok> if the numers are identical, your ISO image is ok
<Mamarok> umbers*
<hiena> ahammm
<Mamarok> numbers*, sorry
<hiena> they are a lot
<hiena> very a lot :D
<hiena> but since i have the md5 must be the correct one :)
<Mamarok> hiena: if the ISO file got corrupted during the download the mde5 summ changes
<hiena> k
<hiena> understand
<hiena> kewl
<picketfence> I have a laptop with a Broadcom 44xx wireless card that doesn't want to work with Kubuntu. I followed the instructions from (!broadcom), but it still won't work.
<Dillizar> picketfence 8.10??
<julia_ex-XP-k> at etc/network/interfaces the specifications (ip, gateway...) are now saved but after a restart there is still no internet connection :(
<picketfence> Yes, I'm sorry. It is 8.10
<adaptive_> hello everybody
<Dillizar> picketfence did you had it on when was the 8.10 installing
<picketfence> Yes. It is internal, and it is recognized by several other distros.
<Dillizar> damn
<picketfence> I know, right?
<picketfence> It's crazy.
<zeroone09> hai
<picketfence> Kubuntu will recognize a USB Belkin wireless adapter no problem.
<picketfence> But we are trying to get away from that because the Belkin belongs to his dad.
<BumbleBee_Tuna> Afternoon folks. Why might a usb stick i was using to transfer info between two kubuntu machines become "read only" all of a sudden?
<ibrar> Again: How to pull complete kerel source code curretly installed with 8.10.
<adaptive_> would you give me the channel list?
<BumbleBee_Tuna> Not only that but the 4gb usb stick says it has 19tb's of data on it! :D
<ibrar> I want to do somechanges in kernel and want to recompile it
<Idhan> I have register my nick in irc channel, but.. how can I set the settings in Konvertation to use it?
<Idhan> Autodentify Service: ?????
<picketfence> BBT: I think your computer has lofty dreams.  :-)
<picketfence> :Idhan: Push F8, then fill in the form.
<fireup> f8??
<picketfence> :Idhan: Or in the menu bar, click Settings, then Identify...
<fireup> picketfence btw i think 8.04 is the best kubuntu ever made
<picketfence> <Identities
<picketfence> :Dillzar: is there a way to downgrade without losing what little progress we've already made?
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> downgrade :D
<picketfence> :Idhan:Have you found it yet?
<Dillizar> i have tryed but its a lot of work
<Dillizar> change kernels and sh***
<Dillizar> i dont like it
<Dillizar> :D
<Idhan> yes
<picketfence> :Dillzar:eww.....
<Idhan> picketfence: yes
<picketfence> :Dillzar:So we are basically SOL?
<Idhan> picketfence: well, says : Auto Identify
<Dillizar> picketfence you will not have KDE4.2.2 but you will have a good OS
<Dillizar> dude picketfence what chat client are ya using ??
<picketfence> :Idhan:At Auto Identify, type nickserv for the Service, then your password. Click OK, and you're done! :-)
<picketfence> :Dillzar:Konversation
<Dillizar> hmm why you put : infront of my nick LD it looks like a smilie
<Dillizar> :D
<picketfence> LOL
<picketfence> Sorry, it's habit.
<picketfence> Dillzar:I just noticed something. I'm actually using Kubuntu 9.04 Beta. :-(
<picketfence> Dillzar:I didn't even realize that until just now.
<picketfence> Dillzar:Konversation 1.1 (Using KDE 3.5.10)
<Idhan> picketfence: thanks a lot !
<Dillizar> picketfence how the hell are ya using kde 3.5.10 on 9.04??
<picketfence> :Idhan:Anytime I can help. :-)
<picketfence> Dillzar:I don't know! I just downloaded the ISO, burnt it, and used it!
<picketfence> Dillzar:KDE 3.5.10 comes with Kubuntu 9.04 Beta, I guess.
<kakeman> is there a way to get kde3.5 to freshest kubuntu?
<bazhang> picketfence, no it does not.
<picketfence> Oh, wait, I did a lot of upgrade packages. That might have been it.
<picketfence> My laptop works just fine, obviously, since that's what I'm using now.
<picketfence> Hang on, let me fire up the other laptop and see what it's running on.
<picketfence> Is KDE3.5.10 not a good thing on Kubuntu 9.04 Beta?
<kakeman> i like it
<picketfence> Wait a minute...... at the loadup screen, it says KDE 4.1 .......????
<kakeman> there is something wrong now
<kakeman> i quess
<picketfence> I'm just getting more and more confused......
<picketfence> Tommy? How did you get on?
<reddragon2005> hey y cant i make this thing work
<reddragon2005> hi brad
<picketfence> I'm trying to find an answer, tom. Stick around, we could use info from your laptop.
<picketfence> I think....
<reddragon2005> wats wrong with it? i had to use the cord
<picketfence> Dillzar: Is the bot in here?
<picketfence> Well, I'll just try it. reddragon2005, read this
<picketfence> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<picketfence> Click the link
 * Idhan is away: Gone away for now
<reddragon2005> it did nothig
<reddragon2005> wait
<reddragon2005> something called konqerer came up and went away
<picketfence> Went away?
<picketfence> You mean it closed down?
<reddragon2005> ya
<picketfence> Well, click the K menu bottom left corner, then click Konquerer. Type in the link in the address bar.
<kakeman> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ woo
<kakeman> >
<reddragon2005> u mean web browser
<picketfence> Yeah, that too. :-)\
<reddragon2005> wers terminal
<picketfence> K menu, System, at the bottom
<Riesh> reddragon2005: ALT F2 > konsole  <enter>
<reddragon2005> k got
<reddragon2005> keewl
<picketfence> :Riesh:I just learned something myself. :-)
<Riesh> :-) ... thats good
<reddragon2005> witch ubuntu do i click
<picketfence> What do you mean?
<reddragon2005> hardy gutsy fiesty dapper
<picketfence> Oh, right. Good question.
<picketfence> :Riesh: If we are using Kubuntu, which Ubuntu flavor do we go by?
<Riesh> type in console lsb_release -rd
<reddragon2005> ubuntu 8.10
<picketfence> Same here
<Riesh> Thats "Intrepid Ibex"
<picketfence> But that's not a choice on that webpage.
<picketfence> That's why I was asking.
<Riesh> so choose the newest and pray it will work :-)
<Riesh> which webpage ...
<Riesh> and what you try to get workign?
<reddragon2005> yah i hope
<picketfence> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<picketfence> That one.
<reddragon2005> by the way my screen sayd 4302 if you need to kno
 * Idhan is back.
<picketfence> Ok, we might be able to use that later, if I can figure out how to fix it.
<picketfence> reddragon, I know you're plugged in, but bring your laptop downstairs.
<reddragon2005> y
<picketfence> Because I can't work on it if it's up there......
<reddragon2005> o
<reddragon2005> good point
<picketfence> :Riesh: Any thoughts?
<Riesh> seems you need to use some software to cut the firmware out of a proprietary package
<picketfence> :Riesh: Would that be the fw-cutter tool for bcm43xx?
<Riesh> Yes
<Riesh> you can install that with apt-get
<picketfence> :Riesh: Ok, I'll try that when he gets the computer down here.
<Riesh> OK
<picketfence> :Riesh: What's the name of the package I have to apt-get?
<Riesh> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<picketfence> :Riesh: Thanks. I'll do that and let you know how it goes.
<picketfence> Um.....what command do I use once I have it?
<Riesh> picketfence: i am not sure ... :-) ... never had to do this ...
<Riesh> google it
<picketfence> I'll be back whether it works or not to let you know. Thanks!
<picketfence> Problems upon problems
<picketfence> b43-fwcutter didn't install properly, and the website wasn't much help
<picketfence> And now I have another question.
<picketfence> Adept updater wants me to install a linux-restricted-modules generic thingy, along with other linux-image generic thingy.
<picketfence> Should I?
<picketfence> Oh, and linux-headers, tool
<picketfence> too.
<DennisBagley> morning all - does anyone have 2 mins to answer somq questions on radeonhd ?
<eagles0513875> picketfence: yes install restricted modules linux image and headers
<eagles0513875> thats an updated kernel picketfence
<picketfence> Ok. thx
<eagles0513875> i have used b43-fwcutter no problems
<picketfence> Would that one allow the Broadcom?
<picketfence> :eagles0513875:I don't know much, but I can share my limited experience. What's your question?
<eagles0513875> picketfence: use it if ur broadcom wifi card is a bcm43xx model to check in bash type lspci and if it is install it using the hardware driver manager under system that will find any restricted drivers from your wifi card to video card
<eagles0513875> picketfence: im having issues connecting to my wifi network here at home
<eagles0513875> knetwork manager is fudged
<picketfence> :eagles:Join the club. ;-) How far can you get with it?
<eagles0513875> nowhere
<eagles0513875> im on wired
<eagles0513875> im working on asking in some other channels im in
<eagles0513875> its not a problem with the driver i know that for sure its a problem with knetwork manager
<picketfence> Oooh, sorry. The radeon I used at least had minimal connection.
<eagles0513875> radeon = video
<picketfence> Oh, hang on a sec...
<picketfence> Sorry about that. Had to reboot.
<picketfence> Where was I?
<eagles0513875> you should be able to connect to your wifi network but need to find another network manager to use
<eagles0513875> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eagles0513875> !network
<eagles0513875> picketfence: i would look in adept for a network manager alternative
<picketfence> I'll do that after the updates are done.
<picketfence> I was hoping the updater would help as well.
<eagles0513875> im as updated as they come im on jaunty and still nothing
<picketfence> How can I tell which one I'm on?
<picketfence> All I know is Ubuntu 8.10
<picketfence> Running KDE 9.04 Beta with either KDE 3.5.10 or 4.1
<picketfence> I'm all confused about that.
<eagles0513875> picketfence: it comes with 4.2
<picketfence> On my loadup splash screen it has KDE4.1
<eagles0513875> picketfence: are you on intrepid
<eagles0513875> or the beta of jaunty
<picketfence> I'm not sure. How do I find out?
<eagles0513875> if in adept you enable the pre released repo and unsupported stuff and source and all that you be upgraded to 4.2
<eagles0513875> !version | picketfence
<ubottu> picketfence: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<picketfence> Intrepid
<picketfence> Ubuntu 8.10
<anw2> how can I make system to poweroff (and not prompting) after I press shutdown button (on keyboard) ...
<cinex> anw2 its in the settings panel
<eagles0513875> picketfence: you will be on 4.1 but you can get 4.2
<eagles0513875> in adept you have to enable the pre relase repos and what not
<picketfence> But isn't that risky?
<fireup> picketfence you said you are on9.04??
<cinex> aw2 are you using kde3 ?
<cinex> anw2: are u using kde3?
<anw2> yop | cinex
<picketfence> I thought I had downloaded that one. Let me check to be sure.
<fireup> lol
<cinex> in system settings click the advanced tabs and then go to session manager
<cinex> you can turn of the prompt there
<cinex> untick confirm logout and untick offer shutdown options
<eagles0513875> picketfence: you can upgrade via internet its on the kubuntu website on how to do that
<anw2> now it shows window with only "Log out" button | cinex
<cinex> unticke confirm logout
<cinex> ?
<picketfence> Oh, never mind. I guess I'm running Kubuntu 8.10
<picketfence> I thought I had gotten the beta.
<anw2> unticked: confirm logout, unticked: offer s/d options
<cinex> and there is a defualt shutdown option needs to be turn of computer (for a guess)
<fireup> picketfence you want to change your kde??
<fireup> sudo apt-get update
<picketfence> No, not really. my laptop works just fine.
<fireup> then sudo apt-get kde4
<picketfence> My friend's computer, however, doesn't want to connect to wireless.
<picketfence> That's the one we are trying to fix.,
<eagles0513875> mine doesnt connect either
<cinex> mine does
<eagles0513875> knetwork manager is bugged like no other
<eagles0513875> not only does the wifi not work it doesnt keep a static ip
<picketfence> I can't get b43-fwcutter properly
<fireup> pppoe ppl pppoe the best internet for now :)
<cinex> u can use the gnome network manager though.... has better 3g support i found
<eagles0513875> cinex 3g O_O
<cinex> the gnome one auto sets it up
<cinex> i was super shocked
<cinex> it was awesome
<eagles0513875> cinex: it didnt do anything for me
<anw2> grr ... damn kde, returning to gnome
<cinex> anw2 at the login screen ?
<picketfence> I wonder if Kubuntu 9.04 beta would be better for his computer after all...
<eagles0513875> cinex: it didnt connect to my wifi :(
<cinex> eagles0513875: do u have an odd wifi card?
<fireup> anw_reallyaway lol
<anw_reallyaway> default shutdown options disappear when I untick those option
<fireup> ok what the f*** is happening to ubuntu
<fireup> its ony getting worst
<fireup> only
<eagles0513875> cinex: this laptop is a broadcom and in it it has funnily enough the same model card as as my 4 yr old laptop a bcm4311 wifi card
<fireup> i have used 7.10 since 2months ago
<eagles0513875> i know my network though is using wpa2
<cinex> anw_reallyaway: it should make you computer just do whatever you want when you push the power button. you may need to edit acpi settings too (ther eis a file somewhere) for laptops i think
<fireup> 8.04 MAXIMUM 8.10 9.04 BADD
<picketfence> Gotcha.  ;-)
<fireup> the cover i think
<cinex> using the b43 driver eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> ya i used the hard ware devices that detects restricted drivers
<eagles0513875> i installed the proprietary wifi driver
<eagles0513875> there was the driver that picketfence mention should i use that instead
<cinex> try seeing if aircrack-ng can use it :P
<eagles0513875> O_O
<picketfence> The really strange part of this whole adventure is I had used Kubuntu on his computer before and it connected with little problem. Now it seems to just be plain stubborn.
<eagles0513875> y crack my own wifi when i know the key
<cinex> eagles0513875: i dunno, but if you can, then the card works; right?>
<Dillizar> picketfence and the version you were using the last time was???
<eagles0513875> i know i could connect on my old laptop
<eagles0513875> using knetwork
<picketfence> Kubuntu 8.10, same as now
<picketfence> It's the only ISO I downloaded and am using
<picketfence> .......for now.
<picketfence> Broadcom is just being a pain, because several distros of Linux (Slackware 12.2 included) are refusing to use Broadcom.
<picketfence> But on my laptop, with Atheros, all of them work just fine.
<picketfence> ...with the exception of Slackware, but that's beside the point.
 * Dillizar slaps picketfence
<Dillizar> buy a new laptop or a new kubuntu :P
 * picketfence cries softly
<Dillizar> just kidding
<picketfence> ;-)
<Dillizar> so did you tried
<picketfence> I really wish I could chuck his computer into the river
<Dillizar> #network
<anw2> is there any difference between poweroffing with "$ shutdown -P now" and KDE's poweroff button ??
<Dillizar> #networks
<picketfence> yeah. No help there.
<Dillizar> hmm
<Dillizar> you have a wifi
<Dillizar> and it doesnt work
<Dillizar> right
<picketfence> It seems that every suggestion I am given comes up short of working properly.
<picketfence> I just thought of something. Could it be that the Broadcom card itself went bad?
<Riesh> picketfence: did you add cafuego's repos ?
<anw2> i mean, if I comment out all KDE's actions in /acpi/powerbtn.sh and leave only shutdown command, would it be system-harmless ?
<picketfence> :Riesh: No, simply because I have no clue where they are.
<Dillizar> picketfence as i have been here for few hours
<Riesh> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/intrepid-cafuego
<Dillizar> i didnt understand the problem
<Riesh> add that to your source list
<picketfence> :Riesh: I'll do that.
<Riesh> and then apt-get update and apt-get install broadcom
<picketfence> Dillzar: His wireless card worked before, then as I switched from Winblows to Ubuntu to Kubuntu, it got harder and harder to use the Broadcom
<Riesh> That will install the firmware you need to use with the fwcutter software
 * anw2 
<picketfence> :Riesh: I'll get right on that right after his computer finishes its current updates.
<Riesh> OK
<Dillizar> picketfence so the kubuntu cant regonize the card??
<picketfence> :Riesh: Incidentally, where do I add that url?
<picketfence> Dillzar: Correct.
<Guest33665> hello guys
<picketfence> Dillzar: It is connected now only by Ethernet
<Riesh> picketfence: you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest33665> could anybody tell me the funktion of the signs "+" and "-" in the folder symbols
<Riesh> and then add the URLs which are described on that page
<Riesh> deb     http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ intrepid-cafuego all
<picketfence> :Riesh: I have to sudo gedit that, right?
<Riesh> deb-src http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ intrepid-cafuego all
<Riesh> Yes
<Dillizar> Guest33665 what? one the folder icon you have + - ??
<Riesh> or any other editor
<Riesh> but with sudo
<Guest33665> @Dillizar, in the left upper corner are symbols. "+" and "-" if i click with the mouse, i can switch them
<picketfence> :Riesh: The webpage warns not to add all, but be selective so Kubuntu doesn't break. Your thoughts on that?
<Guest33665> for example in Konqueror
<Dillizar> gimme a screen shot Guest33665
<Riesh> do not install all the packages from that page ... you only ned broadcom
<Riesh> need
<picketfence> :Riesh: I understand now. I'm adding the urls now.
<Riesh> if you have it working later, then maybe can comment out these lines in sources.list
<Dillizar> Guest33665 http://picpaste.com/
<Guest33665> file:///home/peter/Bilder/Bildschirmfoto1.png
<Guest33665> sorry
<Dillizar> ca va
<picketfence> :Riesh: Strange - "sudo: gedit: command not found"?????
<eagles0513875> cinex: on your wifi network what protocol are you using
<eagles0513875> im using wpa2
<eagles0513875> and doesnt seem to work with knetwork i dont think
<Dillizar> Guest33665 go to the website i gave you a link
<Guest33665> http://picpaste.com/Bildschirmfoto1.png
<Dillizar> and past the pic
<Dillizar> thanks
<Riesh> picketfence: sudo kate
<Guest33665> sorry, copy and paste to the wrong window
<picketfence> got it, thx
<Riesh> your using kde so use a kde editor and not a gnome one :-)
<Dillizar> Guest33665 lol
<Dillizar> Guest33665 ok
<picketfence> :Riesh: Where exactly do I add the urls?
<Guest33665> i mean the green "+" in the upper left corner
<cinex> would it be a bad idea for 2 operating systems (one in a virtual machine) to share the same home parition at the same time ?
<Dillizar> you dont want to have it ??
<Riesh> just at the bottom
<Dillizar> Guest33665 go to mouse and keyboard and put double clikc :D
<Guest33665> i dont know for what these are?!
<Dillizar> i think they are there because you use one click to open a window
<eagles0513875> need to reboot me machine
<eagles0513875> brb
<fyl0n> Asus 1000H WIFI isn't working by default with Beta 9.04.. Is this normal??
<Guest33665> i use doubleclick to open
<picketfence> :Riesh: Ok, they are added. Now what do I do? Just update?
<Dillizar> !jaunty > fyl0n
<ubottu> fyl0n, please see my private message
<Riesh> sudo apt-get update ...
<Riesh> to get the contents of this repo in you package cache
<Dillizar> Guest33665 sorry i dont like kde 4.2 i have them too but i dont care why they are there :P
<Riesh> after that sudo apt-get install broadcom
<Dillizar> but nothig crucial
 * Dillizar is not spelling very good a lot today
<picketfence> :Riesh: I'll have to wait to do that, then. His computer is still updating.
<Guest33665> Dillizar, noproblem. I think they have only function if you use one-click
<Dillizar> now they are gone
<Riesh> aha ... ok .. what exact version card you have ?
<Dillizar> since you put double click??
<Dillizar> Guest33665??
<picketfence> :Riesh: I believe it is Broadcom 4302
<eagles0513875> Riesh: whats the command to take a device up and down
<RurouniJones> ifup / ifdown for network cards
<eagles0513875> thanks RurouniJones for some reason drawing a blank on that
<picketfence> :Riesh: Will you be here for a while?
<Riesh> eagles0513875: "ifup wlan0" i think .... not sure what interface it will make when using the module
<eagles0513875> Riesh: thanks
<cinex> also: iwconfig down wlan0
<cinex> ?>
<cinex> or
<Riesh> eagles0513875: or otherwise can try with /etc/init.d/networking restart| stop | start
<eagles0513875> for some reason Riesh my wifi is showing up ass eth1 OO_O not sure if its the proprietary driver im using from the hardware drivers list
<cinex> iwconfig stop
<eagles0513875> i need to change drivers on mine its not workin right
<cinex> eagles0513875: ndiswrapper?
<eagles0513875> cinex: no need
<picketfence> :Riesh: I'll be back within the hour to let you know how things went.
<Riesh> picketfence: i'll hang a round  for a while
<eagles0513875> there is a reverse engineered driver b43-fwcutter for my card and it works for me
<eagles0513875> Riesh: im having the similar issue but with connecting to my wifi
<cinex> the fwcutter is the firmware extractor
<cinex> b43 is the driver
<eagles0513875> cinex: thats enough to get it to work
<eagles0513875> im on the proprietary driver right now and its not working right
<eagles0513875> hi BluesKaj welcome to the connective chaos room
<eagles0513875> brb guys
<Riesh> There are two bw43 modules ...... one bw43 and one bw43_legacy
<eagles0513875> nice just noticed that hardware drives app found my 56k modem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<eagles0513875> Riesh: this is a 1 yr old machine
<Riesh> depends on which firmware you take ... which kernel module you have to use
<eagles0513875> how accurate is hardware drivers in picking that up
<eagles0513875> there is a proprietary version Riesh would installing that in addition to the firmware do anything
<eagles0513875> brb gonna reboot
<Chiselhuk_plus1> Wot program can I use to run .3gp file in Ubuntu?
<cinex> mplayer
<cinex> Chiselhuk_plus1: you have to dump the contents first
<cinex> something like
<Chiselhuk_plus1> cinex: Why can it never be simple!! lol
<ibrar> vlc can play that file
<cinex> mplayer -dumvideo -dumpfile 3gpvideo; mplayer 3gpvideo <filename.3gp>
<cinex> its dumpvideo
<cinex> no dumvideo
<Chiselhuk_plus1> cinex: Are u insinuating I'm dumb? :P
<cinex> lol
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | Chiselhuk_plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_plus1: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cinex> those commands are probably wrong but a quick look through the man file (use konqueror its huge) will let you find the right ones
<eagles0513875> Riesh: im back
<Chiselhuk_plus1> cinex: And can I just say u guys rock over  #ubuntu!! They are unhelpful 'n just ignore me!
<cinex> tsk tsk
<eagles0513875> now my wifi is showing wlan0 not eth1 like before
<cinex> sounds promising eagles0513875
<Riesh> Hmmm ... sounds more like a wireless lan
<Riesh> :-)
<eagles0513875> funny thing is i dont think i have the firmware or the proprietary driver installed
<eagles0513875> Riesh: it was the proprietary drive thats in hardware drivers
<cinex> eagles0513875: u need b43 and then run fwcutter
<Riesh> eagles0513875: sorry, but i not really know how it all works with this broadcom chips
<eagles0513875> Riesh: its ok
<Riesh> having a Intel chip in my laptop myself
<eagles0513875> cinex: i must install the the proprietary drive and the firmware
<cinex> eagles0513875: no you musn't
<eagles0513875> the proprietary driver is outa the question
<eagles0513875> cuz that was what was turning it into eth1
<picketfence> :Riesh: I'm seriously thinking about chucking his computer into the river and let the fishes deal with it.
<cinex> sudo modprobe b43; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<eagles0513875> picketfence: lol wait i might be onto something
<Riesh> eagles0513875: i think you need to get the firmware and cut out of that a piece you need to use with the kernel module bw43
<cinex> should be all u need
<eagles0513875> i already have the firmware installed
<eagles0513875> the issue now becomes with connecting to a network
<eagles0513875> knetworkmanager is fudged up the backside
<cinex> when u install fw-cutter it should ask you if u want to download and extract the driver firmware: say yes
<cinex> if it doesn't ask
<cinex> try ls -l /lib/firmware
<cinex> and see if u walready have it
<cinex> try ls -l /lib/firmware/b43
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875 , what router are you running ?
<cinex> does it connect without encryption ?
<eagles0513875> cinex: it did
<cinex> are u using wep ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: linksys
<eagles0513875> cinex: wpa2
<cinex> is the essid hidden ?
<picketfence> I certainly hope so. Whatcha got?
<picketfence> :Riesh: Are you available? I have a question about what happened when I did what you suggested.
<Riesh> Yes ... what happened ?
<eagles0513875> cinex: it finds it fine on windows and mac
<cinex> you CAN connect manually without knetworkmanager
<cinex> is it hidden ?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> how can i manually connect with out it
<cinex> sudo iwlist scan
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875 , check you router's frequency , make sure it's not set to auto select , normal setting is usually channel6 on most LANs
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: that i know its not
<cinex> u manually connect, i believe with the iwconfig command
<cinex> like, iwconfig wlan0 essid "name"
<cinex> you will have to look into that
<cinex> it gets alittle complicated
<picketfence> :Riesh: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net intrepid-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 81600957AF425CB5
<cinex> with encryption and stuff
<eagles0513875> whats the command to bring an interface up again
<cinex> iwconfig start wlan0 ?
<cinex> or the ifup wlan0
<Riesh> eagles0513875: because ubuntu is for a big part based on debian, their docs also work in ubuntu ... mostly :-P
<Riesh> http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpa_supplicant
<cinex> iwconfig wlan0 start
<cinex> also, is your network card switched off?
<eagles0513875> i think it is
<Riesh> picketfence: annoying he did not mention on his page
<picketfence> :Riesh: Agreed.
<cinex> the iwconfig doesnt work
<stepnem> iwconfig wlan0 up
<cinex> but do: sudo iwlist scan
<eagles0513875> how can i swithc it on
<eagles0513875> ty Riesh
<cinex> eagles0513875: some have actual physical switches on the laptop (to turn off the antenna
<cinex> )
<eagles0513875> there is but i cant tell if it is on or off its staying one color for me
<cinex> is it finding it with a scan ?
<cinex> sudo iwlist scan
<eagles0513875> it saying wlan0 is down
<Riesh> picketfence: the key he uses is on his front page
<picketfence> :Riesh: Where? I don't see it.
<cinex> iwconfig
<Riesh> right upper corner
<cinex> does that show your device?
<eagles0513875> cinex: yes
<picketfence> :Riesh: All I see in the upper right corner is a search box with Title and Text options
<Riesh> on http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<picketfence> :Riesh: oh, hang on.
<cinex> what mode is it in ?
<picketfence> :Riesh: Now I see it. But where do I type it?
<Riesh> wget -q http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/cafuego.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Riesh> in a terminal
<eagles0513875> cinex: its managed do i need to change it
<cinex> no
<picketfence> :Riesh: what does the "-O-" do?
<Riesh> uuh ... send the output through the pipe (|) ?
<mareczke> hi, i cannot add any printer in kde 4.2.1 can you helpme?
<Riesh> :-) don't know ... this how it works with medibuntu
<eagles0513875> cinex brb need a pit stop
<Riesh> copied the command from there
<picketfence> :Riesh: I hit enter, and it's working.
<picketfence> :Riesh: Correction --done
<cinex> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<cinex> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<picketfence> :Riesh: Now I do the sudo apt-get install broadcom, right?
<Riesh> ok ... apt-get install broadcom
<Riesh> sudo ... b4 that yes
<picketfence> :Riesh: "E: Couldn't find package broadcom"
<picketfence> :(
<Riesh> mmm ... apt-cache search broadcom ? gives which output ?
<jpedroza> Good morning everyone. I am still having an issue where my laptop, an MSI 1719, thinks that the batter has reached critical level and shuts down, even though there are more than 3 hours of battery time left. I have tried everything I have found in Google, and can't seem to pin the issue down.
<eagles0513875> cinex: im back
<cinex> jpedroza: it is possible to tell kubuntu not to do anything when it thinks the battery is flat
<cinex> and it will run untill it dies
<jpedroza> cinex: I have set it to do nothing, it still gives me the message and powers down.
<Riesh> But picketfence, i think other can be more helpfull, because they have the same hardware or had the same issues
<eagles0513875> jpedroza: are you running intrepid or the jaunty beta
<cinex> is there a setting int he bios? where did you set it ?
<picketfence> :Riesh: (several lines to come)b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firemware
<jpedroza> eagles0513875: Intrepid
<eagles0513875> just making sure
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | picketfence
<ubottu> picketfence: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpedroza> cinex: The only setting is to enable acpi or disable it, nothing else.
<eagles0513875> cinex im gonna go check to see if its enabled in the bios brb
<picketfence> :Riesh: bcm5700-source - module source for Broadcom's bcm5700 ehternet driver
<cinex> erm, you see the battery monior on the tasktray ?
<picketfence> oh
<cinex> double click it.t here is a setting there
<jpedroza> cinex: IT is set to do nothing
<picketfence> :Riesh: b43-firmware - Broadcom b43 firmware
<picketfence> :Riesh: That's all; those three lines.
<cinex> well then, you need to find out which program is shutting it down
<Riesh> aaaah ... seems that last one you need
<Riesh> sudo apt-get install  b43-firmware
<jpedroza> cinex: I have the output of lshal -m, but all it shows is the battery being removed and then it shuts down with no further output.
<cinex> jpedroza: try booting into a text only enviroment and see if it still shuts down after 5 mins
<cinex> oh
<cinex> so your battery is being disconnected?
<picketfence> :Riesh: Working...
<jpedroza> cinex: It shows as being removed, but it is still present and powering the laptop. That is what is so confusing.
<cinex> jpedroza: have you tried an oldeer version of kubuntu ?
<Riesh> But seems cinex and eagles0513875know more about this specific hardware ... and how to make it work
<cinex> Riesh: broadcom cards are easy (usually)
<picketfence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141433/
<Riesh> cinex: just need to hack out some firmware part out of binary drivers to talk to the kernel module? :-)
<jpedroza> cinex: I tried Jaunty on the same laptop, in the alpha 3 stage, and the issue cleared up. I think it might be a kernel issue, as there was a similar bug in Hardy
<cinex> Riesh: b43-fwcutter deals with all that.
<picketfence> :Riesh: that link is what showed up on my screen.
<cinex> jpedroza: do u have an older kernel to fall back on?
<picketfence> :cinex: I hope you don't mind I start paying attention to your convo, because I'm about to throw the laptop into the river with the fishes.
<cinex> picketfence: your laptop ?
<cinex> i thought it was eagles laptop
<picketfence> :cinex: No, my laptop works just fine. I'm on it now. It's a friend of mine who has the broken laptop.
<picketfence> :cinex: No, I don't know eagles
<Riesh> OKOK ... ... cinex ... can you please show picketfence the path to enlightement :-) ... i do not have broadcom hardware and do not know what to do with this packages
<cinex> with a broadcom problem ?
<picketfence> :cinex: most definitely
<cinex> lsmod |grep b43
<picketfence> :cinex: in a terminal, right?
<cinex> yeah
<jpedroza> cinex: Let me check and see what prev. kernels I still have.
<picketfence> :cinex: Do I have to sudo?
<cinex> probably
<Riesh> picketfence: if no output, do: "sudo modprobe bw43"
<cinex> not bw
<cinex> try b43 first
<Riesh> ah
<Riesh> sorry
<cinex> there is like 3
<cinex> unless you've looked it up on the website?
<Riesh> no
<cinex> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supportedchiptypes
<cinex> eagles0513875:
<cinex> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supportedchiptypes
<picketfence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141435/
<cinex> mine is a 4312
<eagles0513875> where do u get the patches from cinex
<eagles0513875> mine is a 4311 rev 2
<cinex> eagles0513875: supported with b43 ?
<picketfence> :cinex: the paste is what showed up after lsmod |grep b43
<cinex> ok
<cinex> picketfence: do this: lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<picketfence> :Riesh: sudo modprobe b43 returned nothing
<cinex> picketfence: it is already loaded
<eagles0513875> ya its a supported chip time cinex but it says bcm4311 rev 2 / bcm4312 (needs patches for 2.6.24)
<Riesh> picketfence: i said "if no output" :-) ....
<Riesh> seems you clearly got output
 * picketfence feels sheepish
<picketfence> sorry
<Riesh> :-)
<Riesh> np
<Riesh> no output means the module is not loaded
<Riesh> it seems it is loaded ... so no need to load it again
<picketfence> :cinex: What are you looking for? I have a Network controller and an Ethernet controller, both Broadcom. Should I paste the output from that?
<eagles0513875> just found broadcom irc channel from the site cinex gave me
<cinex> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 02)
<eagles0513875> im gonna go in there
<picketfence> :Riesh: Ok, I understand. I'm still learning this. :-)
<cinex> is mine picketfence
<eagles0513875> picketfence: channel is #bcm-users
<cinex>  [14e4:4312] <-- need that bit
<eagles0513875> picketfence: feel free to follow me in there
<cinex> there is always bcm43xx
<picketfence> 02:04.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev03)
<picketfence> :eagles0513875: I'll be there in a bit. Thx! :-)
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> cinex thanks for the site
<picketfence> :cinex: Is that good or bad?
<eagles0513875> just have to find where to get the patches
<cinex> picketfence: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<cinex> eagles0513875: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old ?
<eagles0513875> mine is rev2 which requires the patches for the kernel
<picketfence> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<cinex> picketfence: ls -l /lib/firmware/b43
<picketfence> :cinex: The message also suggests I use apt-get autoremove to remove no longer required packages.
<cinex> that's up to you picketfence
<picketfence> :;;cinex: ok. do I have to sudo that last one?
<cinex> yes
<picketfence> :cinex: It scrolled a long list of stuff.
<cinex> k
<cinex> don't see why it ouldn't work then...
<cinex> 4320 isn't listed though
<cinex> you will have to use ndiswrapper
<picketfence> :cinex: hate to bug you, but could you walk me through that?
<cinex> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<cinex> u will need the windows driver
<picketfence> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<picketfence> :cinex: You've got to be kidding.....
<cinex> that's what ndiswrapper is. it uses the windows driver
<eagles0513875> cinex: warning i found that ndiswrapper has been split into 3 packages on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eagles0513875> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> its there but under a different name
<picketfence> :eagles: Do you know what name?
<eagles0513875> picketfence: ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<eagles0513875> those 2 actually
<picketfence> Stupid question time: I would have to download the windows driver before installing ndiswrapper or whatever, right?
<picketfence> :eagles: Hey, those look familiar. I think I already installed those. Let me check
<eagles0513875> those make up what used to be the 1 package called ndiswrapper
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> there is koversation for KDE4
<EagleScreen> :D
<rosco_y> can you migrate 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bits?
<picketfence> What's the other installer other than Adept?
<rosco_y> would anyone advise against going to 64 bit ubuntu?
<picketfence> Starts with an "s"
<picketfence> Synaptic?
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: Yes
<RurouniJones> Unless you have busted the 32bit RAM limit
<EagleScreen> picketfence you have synaptic and Kpackagekit in jaunty
<rosco_y> RurouniJones: yes, it can be done, or yes you advise against it
<rosco_y> not even close
<RurouniJones> I don't see any reason to go 64bit.
<cinex> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-setup-broadcom-wireless-bcm4312.html
<EagleScreen> 64 bit increase around 30% CPU speed
<EagleScreen> but consume around 30% more of RAM
<picketfence> I've used Synaptic before, but now I can't find it.
<EagleScreen> picketfence if you use kubuntu, I recommend you "sudo aptitude -R installa synaptic" to install it
<EagleScreen>  "sudo aptitude -R install synaptic"
<picketfence> I just realized that synaptic is on my laptop, not his.
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<picketfence> Installing it now.
<RurouniJones> 30% CPU speed increase is pretty wrong
<picketfence> Back to the Winblows driver...I have to download it before installing ndiswrapper, right?
<RurouniJones> in a few applications you will see a speed increase. Read the guide and have a look fer yourself.
<EagleScreen> I mean CPU is faster in 30% with 64bit
<EagleScreen> sorry me English is poor
<cinex> picketfence: you just need to get the inf file out
<cinex> hold on, ill check something
<RurouniJones> EagleScreen: Still wrong
<cinex> picketfence: you will need the driver. You need to cabextract it
<cinex> see the link i pasted above
<RurouniJones> The CPU is faster in some areas on 64bit. Things like video processing and stuff that requires lots and lots of maths and is designed to take advantage.
<picketfence> :cinex: Ok, working on it. Oh, and there are 3 packages...ndisgrk; ndiswrapper-utils-1.9; ndiswrapper-common
<RurouniJones> but saying "it is 30% faster" as a general statement is just wrong in my opinion.
<cinex> rosco_y: 64bit (from what i hear) has touble with things like flash
<EagleScreen> yes, I know you have reason
<RurouniJones> cinex: That is reasonably fixed now
<cinex> k
<RurouniJones> You shouldn't have problems with firefox / flash on 64bit, I haven'ted tested myself though.
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: im having issues with flash
<eagles0513875> havent installed teh 64bit version yet though
<picketfence> :cinex: I just follow the instructions on that webpage and it should work?
<cinex> i dunno, they seem somewhat overkill.
<RurouniJones> eagles0513875: I think flash player 10 was the one with 64 bit compatibility on linux. Again I am not totally familiar with the process
<cinex> install ndiswrapper and get the driver, install cabextract too
<cinex> ill walk you through it
<picketfence> :cinex: Great, I'm all ears.  or eyes.  or whatever
<cinex> tell when you have  everything
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: someone told me earlier its still beta
<picketfence> :cinex: you mean like the driver and stuff?
<cinex> yeah
<picketfence> 'k. brb
<cinex> from the laptop website?
<cinex> or the cd
<RurouniJones> eagles0513875: Righto.
<rosco_y> shoot, so I just made a huge mistake "upgrading" to 64 bit hardware?
<rosco_y> That's a downer
<rosco_y> I should have spent the extra cash on a nicer 32 bit system
<cinex> nah
<RurouniJones> Nah
<RurouniJones> Pretty much all CPU hardware is 64 bit now
<eagles0513875> rosco_y: all hardware is both 64 32
<RurouniJones> Er no
<RurouniJones> you have 32bit and 64bit CPUs
<RurouniJones> 64bit can do both but 32bit can't do 64bit.
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: but I just blew my piddling savings on a 64 bit proc
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: thats what i mean
<cinex> 64bit lets u have more ram... that's about it
<eagles0513875> rosco_y: i use both 64bit linux and windows no problems
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: Pretty much ALL the modern CPUs are 64-bit
<RurouniJones> So don't worry about it
<Dragnslcr> I don't think Intel or AMD sell 32-bit processors anymore
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: I can't boot my windows server anymore--it doesn't detect my usb keyboard and mouse
<Dragnslcr> At least not in any major retailer
<eagles0513875> my desktop is bouth 32 64
<eagles0513875> rosco_y: thats for the windows channel
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: what do you mean?
<eagles0513875> its an intel core2 quad q9550
<RurouniJones> Dragnslcr: I think Intel still do 32bit celerons but that is it.
<eagles0513875> if i want to i can use a 32 bit os
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- you mean it's a 64-bit processor
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> its 64bit capable but u can still use 32bit
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> c u guys in there
<eagles0513875> taking the channel offtopic
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- all 64-bit processors can run 32-bit versions of software
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: I'm running my 32 bit ubuntu right now, but I thought it would be good to upgrade to 64 bit, or migrate if that was possible
<eagles0513875> rosco_y: im on 64bit kubuntu and i love it
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<RurouniJones> being 32 bit ain't broke.
<rosco_y> RurouniJones: I dunno how to turn get my audio working--this peace and quiet is driving me nuts
<eagles0513875> my audio works outa the box for me
<picketfence> :cinex: I've downloaded the driver and extracted the .zip. I am now left with a .sys, .inf, and a .cat
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: what audio chipset do you have?
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: Separate question. So give us the details. Hardware? Drivers? Can you see the hardware? What does kmix show?
<rosco_y> my alsamixer shows Realtec ALC888
<eagles0513875> mine is an nvidia mcp51 HD audio chipset
<RurouniJones> rosco_y: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558069 <- result of a quick google
<RurouniJones> Might be applicable to you
<rosco_y> RurouniJones: thanks :)
<rosco_y> cool, I think that may help me out with my audio
<rosco_y> I haveta bring my son to the Dr.'s....be back in an hour or two...
<Raylz> what kind of networkmanager applet are you using in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> default knetwork manager for wired connections and wifi
<aigars> #kubuntu
<Idhan> java applications such as netbeans, use a very fanny font.. is there any way to improve them?
<Idhan> such as antialising
<ubuntu_> so how do you like kde guys
<trappist> ubottu: if you're looking for an unbiased opinion of kde, you've come to one of the worst possible places
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trappist> I mean
<trappist> bah
<eagles0513875> i just need the kernel header source to in order to compile the kernel from source
<eagles0513875> trappist: lol nice one
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<alepot> |stages
<alepot> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<cinex> eagles0513875:
<cinex> did u fix it yet ?
 * picketfence throws a gold medal around cinex's neck.
<picketfence> :cinex: Thank you so much.
<cinex> np
 * cinex pokes eagles0513875 
<Blues-Man> hi
<Blues-Man> how to read the content of a .iso with dolphin?
<Blues-Man> or is there another tool to do it with kde
<fosco__> Blues-Man, right clic on the iso file and choose mount
<Blues-Man> thank you
<Haza> http://imagebin.ca/view/bT0xyN.html  <--- thoughts? :D
<LjL> Haza: no idea off hand, but there's an I/O error in there - is that from a live CD or a HD install?
<Haza> LjL: HD install
<LjL> Haza: i would use "smartmontools" to make sure your HD isn't faulty
<Haza> LjL: Perfect advice! Thank you
<LjL> Haza: you can use a live cd to install smartmontools if you're unable to do it from your ubuntu install
<DF5JT> Hi everyone.
<DF5JT> I did a fresh Jaunty beta install on my brand new T60p. It only recognizes one CPU.
<Haza> LjL: Its okay, after shaking the tower like a British nanny shakes a baby i was able to get the OS to boot from the HD :)
<LjL> Haza: err, do you mean that literally?
<DF5JT> 2.6.28-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 27 09:00:52 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<reddragon2005> :cinex: This is picketfence.
<reddragon2005> :cinex: The b44 module didn't work at all, so I reverted to b43.
<DF5JT> It's an SMP kernel and on anothe T60 both CPU cores work. Any ideas?
<Haza> LjL: lol, no. But i suspect it might be (if not the OS) the SATA cables
<LjL> Haza: ah, i was starting to really worry for you if you had meant it literally :)
<LjL> Haza: yes, it might be the cables if it's not the HD itself
<Haza> I just wanted to run it past you lot here to see if you could say "yeah thats an OS problem, reinstall"
<LjL> Haza, it *might* an OS problem, i don't really know
<LjL> Haza: it's just that "I/O error" that would make me check for hardware problems first
<LjL> Haza: besides, i can't see the whole error in the photo, but it says "sda, sector ....." - i guess it goes on to say a sector couldn't be read?
<Haza> LjL: When i goto reboot i will take a better picture
<Haza> actually... there were some other funky errors i never got a shot of
<LjL> Haza: well, if smartmontools doesn't find anything special, run a memtest too (from the GRUB menu) - bad RAM might sometimes give the symptoms of a bad HD, i believe
<reddragon2005> Does anyone know if eagles0513875 fixed his/her problem with Broadcom?
<Haza> LjL: Cheers mate. I have a direction to move in now.I'll keep the channel posted :)
<reddragon2005> Sorry, must go. I'll be back later to see if I can help anyone.
<ayram> there are an irc, languaje spanish?
<trappist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayram> thank you!!!! (K)
<ayram> xD
<ayram> ?
<ayram> ok ;)
<jayhunold> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<ayram> i'm still confused ¬¬ why? this OS is hard :'(
<ayram> i can't install a SW
<ayram> where is my .exe?
<raphink> ayram: what can't you install?
<ayram> skins for aMSN
<raphink> ah
<ayram> xD
 * raphink hasn't used aMSN is years
<ayram> xD
 * raphink doesn't see the use of aMSN 
<raphink> ayram: why do you need aMSN?
 * stepnem doesn't even know what than aMSN is
<raphink> stepnem: aMSN is a MSN/Windows Live client
<raphink> it was great some years ago when no other client (pidgin or kopete) supported the MSN protocol well
 * stepnem could guess that, yeah
<raphink> especially for the voice/webcam
<raphink> but now I don't really see the point
<ayram> thank you... i'm sorry i don't know very much english, i'll go to IRC spanish ;)
<raphink> and it doesn't really integrate in KDE, too
<raphink> ayram: no problema
<ayram> ¬¬ aMSN y a enviroment more "cool"
<ayram> i dislake pidgin
<ayram> xD
<raphink> ayram: did you try kopete?
<ayram> no friendly
<raphink> pidgin is a gtk program, it's more fitted for GNOME
<raphink> kopete is not friendly?
<ayram> no, pidgin
<raphink> ah
<raphink> :)
<ayram> kopete is in KDE? but like aMSN it's...
<ayram> a MSN xD
<ayram> but in linux xD
<ayram> :P
<raphink> kopete is the default IM client in KDE
<ayram> i have GNOME :(
<raphink> and it does MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, AIM, IRC, Jabber, Gadu-gadu, and more
<stepnem> lol
<raphink> ayram: why are you asking questions on #kubuntu if you use GNOME ? ;)
<stepnem> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ayram> buuuuuut.... ¬¬   ...
<ayram> xD this is a good idea!
<raphink> ayram: this channel is about kubuntu, so everybody here use KDE (I would expect)
<raphink> ayram: have you tried KDE btw ? ;)
<ayram> i want KDE enviroment, but i install the Ubuntu in my computer...
<raphink> then install kde :)
<raphink> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> :)
<raphink> or you can use synaptic, select the kubuntu-desktop package and validate
<ayram> thank, (i don't know english, but i understand... i don't know if you understand me, but i'm trying) :S :S
<raphink> I sure do
<raphink> ayram: do you know how to use a console?
<ayram> thank you, i need go to my classroom, the teacher is very very  very...
<raphink> very?
<ayram> how do you say gruñon?
<ayram> i don't know use a console
<ayram> commands nothing!!!!
<ayram> :'(
<raphink> grumpy
<ayram> what is this?
<raphink> gruñon = grumpy
<ayram> i need learn more about this... ¬_¬
<ayram> thank you!!!
<ayram> xD
<ayram> where i can find a tutorial about console linux?
<raphink> there's tons
<raphink> you learn as it goes
<raphink> you can control everything on a computer with the console
<raphink> so it's a large subject
<ayram> :S my teacher!!! gerck.ayram@gmail.com sorry
<ayram> good Bye!!!!!! :S
<DrMrHorse> theres a simple way to access wireless networks in kde4 right?
<eagles0513875> DrMrHorse: knetworkmanager
<DrMrHorse> from the command line i guess
<DrMrHorse> i was thinking there would be a little symbol to click like kde3, gnome, windows, etc
<stepnem> DrMrHorse: knetworkmanager is GUI frontend
<|PaperTiger|> Having trouble setting up a dual screen display. ATi Catalyst Control Centre installed. Don't know what settings. Tried a few, but none work how I want. I want it so I have an extended desktop
<DrMrHorse> i couldnt find that from the kmenu
<DrMrHorse> maybe ill look again
<DrMrHorse> knetworkmanager isnt installed by default?
<stepnem> dunno, KDE 3.5.10 here, was installed by default
<DrMrHorse> i know, thats what i was using. im trying out kde4, and it makes me rage
<stepnem> it used to make me rage too, that's why I see no point to use it...
<DrMrHorse> inb4 im not ready for the stunning new philosophy of kde4
<DrMrHorse> i wanted to get used to it so that, come april of this year, i would still have support for my desktop
<stepnem> but I faintly remember there was knetworkmanager in KDE4 by default
<fergie> Hi
<stepnem> !hi > fergie
<ubottu> fergie, please see my private message
<DrMrHorse> i installed kde from the gnome install of 8.10, and theres no wireless support installed
<DrMrHorse> so i would have to plug in to install it
<stepnem> oh...
<DrMrHorse> and thats fail.
<DrMrHorse> but i guess ill save my bitching for my family and friends
<alepot> DrMrHorse: there's been a lot of discussion about this on the Debian users mailing list
<alepot> there are solutions
<nahaz> Need help with alsa in kubuntu 8.10
<nahaz> Can only use sound as root
<nahaz> ok I solved the problem with installing newest driver from alsa
 * diabu is away: I'm busy
 * diabu is back (gone 00:00:06)
 * diabu is away: guitar
<zakizaki7> help
<zakizaki7> bonjour
<zakizaki7> hello all
<zakizaki7> can i get help ??
<stepnem> !ask | zakizaki7
<ubottu> zakizaki7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zakizaki7> is it possible to install kubuntu on a usb drive(not a live usb) ?if it's possible how to do it ?
<Dragnslcr> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dragnslcr> Second link is probably what you want
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> if you want konversatio for KDE4 you can download it from here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=konversation&searchon=names&suite=experimental&section=all
<francescotorelli> ciao a tutti
<JontheEchidna> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu_> no me reconoce el paqeute :S
<juacom99> ahora si
<juacom99> no me reconoce el paqeute :S
<stepnem> !es | juacom99
<ubottu> juacom99: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juacom99> stepnem: sorry i thouth i was opn kubuntu-es
<juacom99> my bad
<stepnem> :D
<stepnem> ahora si!
<juacom99> thanks
<alumno__> :)
<loganWHD> hey all
 * genii sips his coffee
<loganWHD> anyone here have dual monitors working with Kubuntu 8.04, ati 1440, dell 9400
<julia_ex-xp> hey guys. I'd like to install resolvconf without having a working internet connection. How do I install this software (I'm newbie ;))
<loganWHD> i have tried a few things
<loganWHD> but nothing works
<loganWHD> just gives me a blank screen
<drbobb> hello, is ktorrent's upnp plugin nonfunctional, or is something wrong with my router?
<alepot> drbobb: suspect it's your router
<loganWHD> anyone?
<genii> julia_ex-xp: Look up the dependencies of it at packages.ubuntu.com and download those as well (on some machine which does have internet). Then copy them all into the /var/cache/apt/archives dir of the box without internet. Should be able to install by command line with something like:  sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<drbobb> alepot: does upnp work for you?
<alepot> yes
<alepot> or it did, when I went through a router that had it enabled
<genii> loganWHD: Tried putting as a kernel load option: vga      ?
<badr> hallo all
<drbobb> you are sure your ktorrent gets to see inbound connections?
<alepot> yes
<loganWHD> genii, no and i dont know how to do that?
<alepot> and nmap from outside shows the ports as open
<drbobb> it used to work for me a couple of upgrades back, too
<drbobb> my router hasn't changed since then, while ktorrent has
<rogal> Anybody know a hex calc for kde ?
<drbobb> any idea how to diagnose what's failing?
<genii> loganWHD: Hit ESC when grub begins, edit the line which has at the end something like "splash"  and add after that:   vga      then enter and boot from the changed line
<alepot> drbobb: no idea, sorry.
<alepot> drbobb: not firewalled locally is it?
<drbobb> nope
<julia_ex-xp> thankls genii, which package do I need?
<alepot> drbobb: which version
<genii> julia_ex-xp: It's called resolvconf
<genii> Work needs me for a few minutes, AFK
<loganWHD> rogal, i use galculator
<loganWHD> it can do hex
<loganWHD> genii, is thre a file i can add that to
<alepot> drbob: 2.2.5 KDE 3.5.10 here
<claudio_> hi
<claudio_> could anyone help me,can he explain me how can i install cor example a C++ programmer application on Linux Ubuntu 8.04????
<alepot> sudo aptiotude install kdevelop
<alepot> *aptitude
<claudio_> and what is kdevelop?
<alepot> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<claudio_> i understand
<claudio_> could anyone help me
<loganWHD> genii, i just add the word VGA thee?
<loganWHD> there?
<alepot> it's a multi-language development platform
<claudio_> i am making a project
<claudio_> and i need hep
<claudio_> a
<claudio_> so,i can use it for java files?
<claudio_> or cpp and c++ files?
<alepot> yes, although youy'd be better using eclips or netbeans for that, perhaps
<alepot> multi-language
<claudio_> yes
<claudio_> now i am using netbeans ide 6.0
<claudio_> but do you know how can i use net beans for c++ files?
<alepot> http://www.kdevelop.org/
<claudio_> thx
<claudio_> last question
<alepot> I believe netbeans knows how to edit C files, and I'm sure there is some way to tell the build system how to make them
<claudio_> can i use netbeans for c++ files?
<alepot> but that's a question best researched on the netbeans website
<claudio_> ok,thx very much
<claudio_> have a good day/resto of the day
<claudio_> bye
<loganWHD> isnt that just like editing the lilo?
<alepot> claudio_: http://www.netbeans.org/features/cpp/
<genii> loganWHD: If you can boot to livecd, mount the hd on which /boot is on and add it to the same line of file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<claudio_> ok.....the beeest
<Idhan> someone here know how to set netbeans_C++ to compile in parallel?
<genii> loganWHD: It is lowercase vga and not uppercase VGA  as well
 * Blues-Man gotext.org code once, SMS everywhere
<loganWHD> so i just put the line vgo
<stefanlsd> Riddell: heys. That tripod patch is inline as no current patch systems exists in the package. I can put one in if you would like, but the package should be sync'd from debian next time, and we have no other changes, as they are also going through the same transition.
<claudio_> does anyone what is the iwconfig?
<stefanlsd> claudio_: wireless config
<claudio_> yes
<claudio_> and at what it servs?
<loganWHD> gonna go try
<stefanlsd> claudio_: man iwconfig
<claudio_> ok,done,thx,now i understand
<claudio_> what means this?  "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers"
<xt> that your aptitude doesnt have Super Cow Powers
<claudio_> i am from italy,and the mean is unknown for me
<stefanlsd> claudio_: its a joke.
<claudio_> and what means
<afeijo> where do I configure my apache? httpd.conf is empty
<alepot> claudio_: you forgot to tell it what to do or made a typo in the command line
<alepot> afeijo: apache2.conf or somewhere in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<stefanlsd> claudio_: apt-get moo
<afeijo> alepot: thanks, I'm trying to enable rewrite module, not easy to find it
<stefanlsd> claudio_: try join #ubuntu-it-chat       ,  they can answer stuff in italian
<jtholmes> ajeijo  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default if you are on  [ku]buntu
<alepot> afeijo: a2enmod rewrite
<afeijo> wow, thanks a lot alepot !!!
<alepot> afeijo: you're welcome
<afeijo> jtholmes: I was looking in that folder, I use kubuntu, but alepot worked
<afeijo> now I have a annoying visual stuff that I need to find how to disable, when I move my mouse cursor, it change the focused window to the one bellow the mouse! damn :)
<|PaperTiger|> Having trouble setting up a dual screen display. ATi Catalyst Control Centre installed. Don't know what settings. Tried a few, but none work how I want. I want it so I have an extended desktop
<alepot> afeijo: jtholmes' solution would be good for individual virtual hosts. a2enmod enables modules globally
<afeijo> alepot: its ok, this is for my notebook, I will use to personal php devel
<afeijo> ouch, my FN+F# keys dont reduce the audio volume :(
<jtholmes> alepot good to know
<kjelle> Hello. I have just installed the latest Kubuntu, and I'm trying to get rid of a very annoying feature: The exploding windows. I have disabled Explosion (in System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Explosion), but it does not seem to stop. What gives?
<loganWHD> genii, no go bro
<alepot> afeijo: try ststem settings - regional and language - keyboard layout. There are lots to choose from
<loganWHD> borked my X doing that
<Donald> i need help installing kubuntu on my macbook
<alepot> |macbook
<kjelle> Noone knows?
<demmon> how can turn on HIDE on my  kasbar
<alepot> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Donald> i asked several other people and they all told me to go to this site
<alepot> kjelle: you may need to logout and login for it to take effect?
<kjelle> alepot: a reboot did not help
<alepot> ok - check the permissions on your .kde folder sudo chown -R $USER.$USER $USER/.kde
<kjelle> alepot: how was I able to enable it, but not disable it? :)
<kjelle> checking perms
<alepot> kjelle: I'm not at all sure why it happens but I've seen similar things a couple of times here over the last few year
<alepot> I've always put it down to finger trouble :)
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, I've upgraded kubuntu but 4.2 isn't installed. Any ideas why? It worked flawlessly on my laptop.
<kjelle> alepot: permissions are ok
<kjelle> it is seemingly impossible for me to use this GUI with these silly explosions :)
<alepot> kjelle: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<kjelle> alepot: ty
<demmon> how can turn on HIDE on my  kasbar
<alepot> kjelle: you could try logging in as root in a recovery console and moving .kde out of the way? At lleast something would be useable then
<kjelle> kjelle@kjelle-ubuntu:~/.kde/share/config$ cat kwinrc  | grep -i explo
<kjelle> kwin4_effect_explosionEnabled=false
<kjelle> it is disabled :) but not "used"
<alepot> kjelle: KDE 4.2? Have you discovered a bug?
<kjelle> alepot: might seem so
<kjelle> alepot: 30 mins after installation ;)
<alepot> ROFL. That's why I use LTS :)
<kjelle> Lp
<kjelle> :Ã¥p
<kjelle> :p
<kjelle> wanted to test the "new kde"
<kjelle> which is as buggy as Microsoft nowdays ;)
<alepot> I read the reviews...
<UncleScrooge> Speaking of bugs, has anyone using an Intel card on the latest Jaunty beta release having their desktop effects going horrible slowly?
<demmon> kjelle: sverga??
<kjelle> demmon: sverga?
<alepot> swedish?
<demmon> nothing cuz of the å
<kjelle> norsk
<demmon> aaa
<demmon> the same
<demmon> :D
<jtholmes> UncleScrooge, no intel but fine on nvidia cards
<genii> loganWHD: Apologies on lag, work is quite busy here. You have a monitor/screen for each video output on your computer, and they are all showing black only?
<jtholmes> UncleScrooge, i have intel on laptop but at 8.10 and plan to stay there for a while
<kjelle> alepot: seems like i don'
<alepot> |bugs
<kjelle> have time for this ;)
<alepot> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<UncleScrooge> jtholmes: Yeah, it seems to be a Intel-only problem. Driver related, according to the forums. Ah well... I just wanted a decent 4.2 based desktop to mess around with, and I've been having nothing but bad luck with various distros all morning.
<alepot> kjelle: it's quite a steep learning curve at first but well worth the effot
<alepot> *effort
<jtholmes> UncleScrooge, fortunately i have installed many jaunty's and not a video problem one so far
<kjelle> alepot: not when there are bugs
<kjelle> alepot: i hate bugs ;)
<White_Pelican> ah but do you have any nvidia cards jtholmes ? hehe
<UncleScrooge> jtholmes: Well, it's more of a video acceleration problem. It's usable, but not completely. Ah well, I'll poke around and see if I can't find another distro that's got it working. Maybe Arch or something.
<alepot> That's why I stay clear of bleeding edge - remember ubuntu is based on debian testing...
<noren> hi
<jtholmes> White_Pelican, all nvidia cards  one intel on laptop
<sithlrod48> hello all
<jtholmes> i have only installed jaunty on nvidia
<White_Pelican> ah cool
<White_Pelican> good to know :)
<UncleScrooge> alepot: Yeah, I certainly wouldn't go with most new distro releases for a stable system, but at this point I'm just messing around in hopes of taking a closer look at the new KDE features.
<jtholmes> That said i dont do esoteric things like two heads, shoot um up games etc. so perhaps i bypass those problems
<alepot> UncleScrooge: then expect breakaghe :)
<UncleScrooge> alepot: I do... can't say I'm happy about when it happens, whether expected or not. :)
<sithlord48> well tonight i will be installing JJ on my amd/ati box.....
<Abyss_> lo all
<jtholmes> I always keep this machine on stable and test on others
<Abyss_> noob alert here
<sithlord48> i have a stable one too just its a server currently w/ xp on it ... moving to ubuntu (yes gnome) very soon...
<Abyss_> I have Ubuntu 8.10 working nicely on me Dell D820, should i try Kubuntu over this??
<alepot> UncleScrooge: I use PXE boot on my testing box so can play with various flavours, but only ever run stable on "production" machines
<sithlord48> abyss you will not need to reinstall the os .. just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Abyss_> hmm u see, i did warn u lol, previously yes i have done one or the other installs
<UncleScrooge> alepot: My main machine's a Mac, I just happen to have a spare that I'm messing around with. Linux isn't my main OS nowadays.
<alepot> UncleScrooge: I keep a couple of dual-boot boxen, but this ios a linux shop
<sithlord48> i used to run a bunch of mac's.....
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is there a way to control the cpu fun? eg over acpi commands?
<jtholmes> cpu fan?
<lovre> most of my applications cant remember their maximised status and allways run in normal window, even tho i maximise them all the time (for example dolphin and kmail). can i change this behaviour?
<Abyss_> another mistake i made when i installed this was to put this on first, but i want winxp on too, reckon i should reformat, put on winxp, then on the spare half of the partition put this back on, or can i do it with this installed, ie resize this ext3 partition then go from there with a boot loader?
 * CrummyGummy is stumped
<StR|Sangreal> hello... pls how can i download and extract music from youtube?
<sithlord48> @ abyss_ partition your disk  3 parts  one for xp one for (k)ubuntu one for swap....  then install Xp first
<noaXess> jtholmes: yes.. cpu cooler, fan
<Abyss_> yes thats how i would do it sithlord48 - but i put ubuntu 8.10 on first ! oh well its not too hard to put this back on,
<puddle> Hi all
<jtholmes> Abyss_, or use a VM and install xp there
<sithlord48> good point i have had much success w/ xp in virtualbox
<alepot> noaXess: there's an old thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<puddle> i just install irrsi onto my computer cant find it on my desktop? where do i look looked everywhere?
<Abyss_> i looked at the virtualisation, but its not worth the overheads for what i need it for, dual boot would be fine,,
<jtholmes> noaXess, probably is but i let it control automatically  what mb or pc type
<Abyss_> got wine for the small bits
<puddle> i just install irrsi onto my computer cant find it on my desktop? where do i look looked everywhere?
<noaXess> jtholmes: notebook asus vx2
<sithlord48> then you will need to install xp first or get a super grub disk and fix grub after the install if you can resize ur ext3 part....
<flacoste> hi there
<flacoste> just upgraded to Jaunty beta from Hardy
<flacoste> and now i'm lost in kde4
<sithlord48> all and all its ezer to install xp first.... no matter what os your going to boot it with
<Abyss_> this is it, trying gparted i cant seem to resize my ext3,, maybe i should boot to gparted first!
<kaddi> hi, how can i reinitialize my soundsystem. my sound worked fine and now all of a sudden it states "xine could not initialise sound driver".
<jtholmes> Abyss_, vmware is great
<Abyss_> yeah put the shitty OS on first eh
<jtholmes> and free
<flacoste> any idea how do we configure the application by mime types
<UncleScrooge> You know, this may be a small annoyance, but I really wish they'd get rid of the damned K-prefix that's in front of so many KDE programs. They seem headed that way with the 4.x series, and I really wish they'd hurry it up.
<flacoste> this control panel seems gone
<Abyss_> yup i love vmware, i got esx 3.5 on 2x hp d530's
<jtholmes> noaXess, ask your question again in about 3 mins to see if anyone answers i dont know ans
<sithlord48> i have been cought running serveral machines at a time... one for testing what i plan on doing to my server one for xp and one for JJ beta
<noaXess> jtholmes: i have one.. see alepot's comment
 * alepot polishes halo
<Abyss_> btw - gr8 room :)
<jtholmes> kudos to alepot
<sithlord48> <- first visit as well to the irc channel, work is so boring...
<jtholmes> UncleScrooge, as far back as i can remember much of kde apps started wth letter k  branding thing u kno
<alepot> Actually, its really easy to solve problems - you just google
<alepot> I've been doing it since google was invented
<CrummyGummy> funny...
<Abyss_> i like being old enough to remember the net b4 google,,
<Laeborg> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<kaddi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alepot> in almost every case, someone else has had the same problem and a solution has been found
<jtholmes> Abyss_, u 2 huh?
<UncleScrooge> jtholmes: Yes, from the start. And it's always been amazingly annoying. Gnome used to do it too, but stopped. Apple still does it with the i-Apps, which I consider just as annoying.
<flacoste> !mime types
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime types
<alepot> I've been online since about 1982
<Abyss_> lol bit longer than me then,,
<sithlord48> back when a 5k connection was blazing fast...
<Abyss_> uber geek eh
<jtholmes> UncleScrooge, yes it is a little annoying but they can name is anything they want as long as it works as sold i am happy :)  or just easy to please :)
<alepot> 5K? 300/75 accousically coupled :)
<jtholmes> or dumb
<Abyss_> my first was 9600 baud
<sithlord48> lamo
<jtholmes> Abyss_, wow you had one that fast, how about 1200 baud
<UncleScrooge> jtholmes: If only it would work. Sometimes I really wonder what the devs behind the KDE UI revamp in 4.x (as opposed to the backend overhaul) were thinking.
<Abyss_> lol yeah fast eh 90's man when i was old enough to play
<jtholmes> Abyss_, i worked for AT&T (not the current one) and punch taped my programs in fortran on a tty machine
<Abyss_> fortran eh very lowlevel,,pascal was about as close i ever got
<sithlord48> for me C. is a low as i go
<Abyss_> Low C isnt very nice,,,
<rosco_y> My first modem was a 1200 baud from the military--it had a dial-back security feature
<alepot> I never got near really serious hardware. I started programming 6502s
<jtholmes> Abyss_, fortran was weird, then i fell in love with C
<alepot> jtholmes: +1 for C
<Abyss_> no one probably got the the low c joke>?
<rosco_y> Number line BASIC was my first language
<rosco_y> if (uLuv(C)) Honk;
 * alepot makes like a goose
<rosco_y> lol
<jtholmes> my group at at&t had the alpha copy of C++ from stoustrap (he worked for ATT labs)
<sithlord48> honk;
<alepot> jtholmes: cool. I loved overloading
<jtholmes> but enough of the good ole' days the moderator will get us
<alepot> took ages to get my head around the object-oriented approach after procedural
<sithlord48> recursion.... and pointers...
<jtholmes> i had problems with OO also but finally it clicked
<sithlord48> then the best was a friend of mine trying to sort a list by %1
<rosco_y> I really enjoyed C and C++, well, I enjoyed FORTRAN, BASIC and Pascal too--I'm a programmer at heart, but now I really enjoy C#
<Abyss_> i was just boring my gf with the good ole days,,yes, she nearly had me too
<flacoste> anyone knows what is the new kde4 app to manage mime types association?
<joejc> how do i get my dual monitors to work more like 1?
<rosco_y> flacoste: I asked that question once...and there was an answer--but I don't know what it was
<sithlord48> i belive you can manage your mime types in system settings -> file types.. (or default apps)
<alepot> flacoste: not in konqueror?
<flacoste> sithlord48: nope, that only manages the "components", not per-mime types
<sithlord48> or u should be able to set them up in konquror /dolphin
<jtholmes> joejc,  compose or something like that
<alepot> sithlord48: that would be a reasonable place to look
<jtholmes> compwiz
<rosco_y> joejc: you have to install the right drivers and tweak your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jtholmes> whatever
<sithlord48> sorry not @ my kubuntu machine ... xp at work for now....
<flacoste> alepot: well, the DB is used all over the place, so it's not konqueror specific
<rosco_y> It's not a lot of fun, I can guarantee that--but it's really nice when its said and done
<jtholmes> compiz
<sithlord48> compiz is much fun ..and so very useful
<flacoste> in konversation, kmail, by the "application based on the contents of the URL" settings in "Web Browser" component
<joejc> i installed the nvidia driver and im using twin view but its more like using 2 separate monitors
<rosco_y> I'm just lucky my son was able to help me out with that
<rosco_y> joejc: I know where you are...I've been there
<rosco_y> search for "twinview"
<rosco_y> joejc: I think I got a link for you...hang one
<rosco_y> on, even
<sithlord48> does ne one here use a "remote desktop server" for kubuntu i have been having some issues getting it to work
<alepot> flacoste: sure, but knoqueror - settings - file associations gets the job done.
<rosco_y> joejc: keep your salt-shaker handy when you follow my advice--but you might be interested in: http://www.darkartistry.com/content/view/74/41/
<rosco_y> although that page is ati-specific, I'll bet the principals are similar
<jtholmes> sithlord48, rds is it for windows clients google does not elaborate
<sithlord48> similar....
<jtholmes> sithlord48, what ubuntu package?
<sithlord48> vnc4server and x11vnc would be the two i have attempted to use...
<alepot> +1 for any flavour of vnc
<flacoste> alepot: ok, i'll give it a try!
<alepot> aptitude search vnc
<sithlord48> well i run ultravnc server on my xp machine (server) that i will be converting to ubuntu but i have not had much luck getting ne vnc server to connect to the ubuntu box
<sithlord48> er wait my clients can't connect (like krdc )
<alepot> sithlord48: it can be made to  work  - IIRC I googled for a hoto when I was playing with remote access methods
<alepot> *howto
<flacoste> alepot: thanks, that's what i was looking for
<alepot> the app's mailing list archives  are always a good resource
<sithlord48> part of my issue could be that i am running ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<alepot> sithlord48: almost certainly :)
<noren> hi can html be activated in kmail
<rosco_y> sithlord48: How did you make out with your mime-types?
<alepot> noren: yes, but its a very Bad Idea (TM)
<kaddi> hi, how can i reinitialize my soundsystem. my sound worked fine and now all of a sudden it states "xine could not initialise sound driver".
<rosco_y> I accidentally found them in the control-center
<noren> alepot why so               ?
<alepot> kaddi: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<sithlord48> rosco_y: i am not at a kubuntu machine atm , but i do remember tweaking then i thought in system settings
<rosco_y> kaddi: I'm having trouble with my audio too, so welcome to the club!
<alepot> noren: http://www.georgedillon.com/web/html_email_is_evil.shtml
<rosco_y> sithlord48: aah...I'm noe help in that case
<sithlord48> rosco_y: oh i wasn't asking the mime type question.... that was flacoste
<yaa__> hi where can i get whitebuntu?
<alepot> !whiteubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiteubuntu
<rosco_y> neverhearduvit
<rosco_y> sithlord48: :o gotcha
<kaddi> alepot: i still get the same message. :(
<sithlord48> yea never heard of it ..
<floown> hello
<alepot> kaddi: sorry - I'm stumped withourt being at the box
<rosco_y> I gave up on my audio--I turned on the radio
<noren> whatis whiteubuntu
<floown> when I want to create a SSL certificat, it is asked "Common Name (eg, YOUR name) []". I enter my personal name or the NDD ?
<yaa__> dont exactly know
<flacoste> there is keditfiletype
<yaa__> written : ubuntu for whites
<flacoste> but it only edits one mime/type at a time
<jtholmes> yaa__, please elaborate
<yaa__> what is elaborate
<yaa__> know english not
<yaa__> well
<alepot> floown: here's a general procedure: http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_test_certificate.html but you may need to be application-specific in your answers
<jtholmes> yaa__, explain more details etc. what are you asking?
<yaa__> ive seen a site with this @distro@ want to find about it
<yaa__> info
<floown> alepot: thx a lot, nice link
<alepot> yaa__: google returns no hits
<alepot> for whiteubuntu
<noren> neveer  heard of whiteubuntu
<jtholmes> yaa__, what info do you want how to get it, how to install it?
<yaa__> i want to find out information about it
<yaa__> also never seen
<yaa__> it
<alepot> yaa__: and nothing useful for "ubunto for whites"
<sithlord48> whitebuntu does return some hits and i don't think your gonna find it .... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=whitebuntu&btnG=Search
<jtholmes> wonders if yaa__ is pulling our collective legs!!!
<genii> If such a distribution did exist, you likely wouldn't find out much about it from here. We're anti-segregation
<yaa__> onders if yaa__ is pulling our collective legs!!! ---??
<noren> jtholmes: i kinda agree with u
<alepot> yaa__: http://www.reddit.com/domain/whitebuntu.org but it doesn't look useful
<yaa__> what is collective legs
<jtholmes> his english is a little to broken
<alepot> "to pull his/her leg" - to have a joke with
<yaa__> aha
<yaa__> my english is not perfect)) but im tryin
<alepot> collective = group, in this case
<sithlord48> from what i found whitebuntu is some version of ubuntu written by whites for whites.... sorry yaa__ there is no such thing
<jtholmes> right on alepot
<jtholmes> sithlord48, so it really does exist
<noren> yaa__: http://www.whitebuntu.org/
<alepot> like when you send the new apprentice for a packet of spirit-level bubbles or a left-handed spanner
<yaa__> thanx
<jtholmes> in any case it is not supported here to my knowledge
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jtholmes> or a shelf stretcher or a sky hook
<LjL> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<yaa__> does anybody use sams?
<alepot> noren: This domain name expired on Mar 05, 2009 Click here to renew it.
<noren> yes i know thats what i got
<sithlord48> sams as in the books ?
<genii> sithlord48: Possibly Surface to Air Missiles  ?  ;)
<yaa__> sams as in the books ?-----sams for billing
<sithlord48> sorry i know nothing about sams for billing...
<kaddi> just for information: I just killed FF and my sound is back. Probably a bug in FF somewhere, because I couldn't play any sound with it either
<jtholmes> me thinkith his english has improved
<alepot> yaa__: nothing in the repository
<yaa__> thats a pity
<ikonia> what are you actually looking for ?
<yaa__> yeah i know about the repository
<yaa__> me?
<ikonia> yes
<yaa__> looking for a person who may help me with sams
<ikonia> yaa__: sams what ?
<yaa__> a moment please
<ikonia> sure
<noren> sams ??
<yaa__> SAMS (SQUID Account Management System)
<ikonia> ah ok, so what's the issue ?
<ikonia> and what version of kubuntu are you using
<yaa__> dont know how to meke it work
<yaa__> ((
<yaa__> make
<noren> yaa__: are u using proxy server ??
<yaa__> yes
<noren> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<yaa__> squid// trying to use))
<ikonia> yaa__: what verion of kubuntu are you using and what is the problem with squid you are having
<alepot> yaa__: aptitude search squid
<yaa__> yes/ i know/ thank u
<noren> yaa__: have u installed it and now need help configuring it for ur system
<yaa__> i want to use squid+sams and do not know how to do this(
<ikonia> yaa__: 1.) what version of ubuntu are you using 2.) what is the problem you are having
<yaa__> ubuntu 8 10
<ikonia> yaa__: ok, and what is the problem
<yaa__> sams))
<yaa__> is my problem
<ikonia> what is the problem with it
<yaa__> it refuses to work
<ikonia> ok - but what is the problem you are having, can you explain
<yaa__> th e problem is with mysql
<ikonia> yaa__: ok - can you explain the problem
<yaa__> it does not want to createa suitable data base
<yaa__> not in english((
<ikonia> you need to create the database your self
<yaa__> its hard for me
<ikonia> yaa__: have you tried #ubuntu-ru for russian chat ?
<ikonia> yaa__: it may be easier in russian
<yaa__> it s not useful
<alepot> yaa__: I found this, written by someone whose English is not very good, but it might give you some clues
<alepot> http://sams.perm.ru/doc/en/faq.html
<amgarchIn9> hi, is there some analogue of "rpm -V" verify mode? And "rpm -aV" ?
<yaa__>  will try to translate/ thank u for helping me
<jtholmes> ikonia how did you determine that his native lang might be russian?
<ikonia> jtholmes: I am all powerful.....I also checked his isp
<jtholmes> and how did you do that isp check and can i do similar
<alepot> whois on the user (right-click on name )
<noren> whois
<jtholmes> alepot, thanks
<jtholmes> i know linux not irc
<alepot> we seem to have caught right-click from redmond. very useful it is too
<tobor> hi, I switched to a less capable monitor and now I need to reset the X windows resolution from the command line too about 800x600. What command can I use to do that?
<tobor> *to
<alepot> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to install moria in ubuntu?
<yaa__> [506] #ubuntu-ru Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<yaa__> what does that mean&&
<yaa__> ??
<tobor> alepot: erm - that requires a bit more familiarity with that conf file than I have right now.  Or is there simple way to select and set a resolution in that file?
<jtholmes> yaa__, type  /msg nickserv identify yaa__
<jtholmes> in that channel
<rosco_y> yaa__: if you register your nickname with the nickserver, then it is reserved for you
<yaa__> thank u)
<tobor> alepot: I think the contents of the xorg conf file need to be regenerated from scratch.
<rosco_y> does anyone know where to download audio drivers for the Realtek ALC888 chipset?
<tobor> IIRC kubuntu generates an xorg file at install time. i want to redo that part of the process.
<noren> !speed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed
<noren> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rosco_y> tobor: what video card are you using?
<jtholmes> tobor, believe xorg.conf if very minimal these days, and most of the info is dynamically obtained
<rosco_y> or rather, is it ATI, NVIDIA etc?
<genii> tobor: That would usually be something like  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       with a -phigh switch will usually only prompt for minimal questions like resolution, etc. However I'm not sure to what extent the xorg.conf file is actually even being used anymore.
<jtholmes> if=is
<rosco_y> I believe the ATI control panel modifies the conf.org file
<rosco_y> setting resolutions, etc
<rosco_y> I think it was a little clumsy (the output in the file), but it worked, to a point
<tobor> rosco_y: not sure, been 3-4 years since i opene d the case. :)
<tobor> genii: gracias
<jtholmes> i tend to agree w/genii xorg.conf not used much these days unless you manually code and then i think that info overrides dynamic
<sithlord48> i second that as my xorg has some tweaking done to it (like dpi forced)
<tobor>  rosco_y ATI Rage 128
<sithlord48> wow i got the same card in my G3mac
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me where to download Realtek drivers for linux--I keep getting run around into the "Driver Dective" crap
<rosco_y> erm, Detective, even
<tobor> jtholmes: thanks
<sithlord48> rosco_y: sound card ?
<rosco_y> sithlord48: y
<rosco_y> no, on-board
<rosco_y> Realtek ALC888
<rosco_y> audio tho, yes
<jtholmes> tobar sure but wont hurt to try genii's suggestion just save  xorg.conf first jic
<sithlord48> rosco_y: i have almost the same onboard on my other comp and it gets detected correctly
<rosco_y> sithlord48: I was wondering about that--it's correctly identified in Alsamixer--would that indicate that it is actually being driven correctly?
<rosco_y> maybe I need to be looking elsewhere for the reason I'm getting no audio
<alepot> rosco_y: what does `lspci | grep -i audio` say
<rosco_y> alepot: brb
<sithlord48> try checking kmix make sure your not muted and the right channel is selected as master
<alepot> that's most likely if alsamixer sees it
<rosco_y> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<rosco_y> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<rosco_y> that was my output
<alepot> Ah - two sound devices - its got its knoickers in a twist
<rosco_y> I just swapped out my old motherboard and cpu, now it's not working
<rosco_y> alepot: what should I do
<alepot> I disbled one of the devices in the BIOS, or blacklisted the module that wasnt required, can't remember which
<noren> swapped motherboard and cpu thats really fasst
<rosco_y> in the bios hey...
<rosco_y> noren:
<rosco_y> that's what I just tried to do too...now nothing works :(((
<alepot> rosco_y: be aware that disabling in the BIOS in't always effective. You may have tyo go the blacklist route
<alepot> lsmod | grep snd
<rosco_y> alepot: how do you blacklist?
<Xeron> hey guys whats the install fix command its like apt-get -f install or something
<alepot> you need to find out which module shouldn't be loaded, if there is one
<alepot> Xeron: sudo apt-get -f install
<julia_ex-xp> hi, i cannot ping my router with a static ip. does anyone know what to do?
<sithlord48> julia_ex_xp: on the computer ur using now ?
<Xeron> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Xeron> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Xeron> sudo apt-get -f install is broken
<julia_ex-xp> no, I'm surfing with windows I'm a linux newbie
<Xeron> my girlfiriend busted it
<alepot> Xeron: you need to be root - hence the `sudo`
<sithlord48> xeron: you have adept_manager running. ?
<Xeron> i did sudo
<Xeron> nope
<sithlord48> julia_ex-xp: you get no sort of net connection under linux ?
<Xeron> she was trying to install sunjava lol
<alepot> Xeron: do you become root if you run `sudo -i`?
<Xeron> yeah im root
<Xeron> root still works
<alepot> and the command still fails?
<julia_ex-xp> I cannot ping the router, exactly and thus I do not have internet
<rosco_y> alepot: no, you just run the command with root privileges
<sithlord48> xeron: that error is usually from trying to run more then one instance of a package manager.... check to make sure you have no others running  (threads included)
<aga> i just found out that when i close the lead of my lappy and get the pc back, then my wireless does not really work (says unmanaged) and i need to reboot
<Xeron> allrite but i just rebooted
<rosco_y> safer than logging in as root...
<Xeron> theirs not other instances of apt manager or synaptic running
<sithlord48> julia_ex-xp: wired ? or wireless ?
<aga> dunno how to find out what's happening
<sithlord48> Xeron: and this is across a reboot ?
<julia_ex-xp> sithlord48 old way: wired
<alepot> rosco_y: sure, I was wondering whether there was something wroing with hois user account...
<Xeron> well theirs no other installs running
<jtholmes> aga what does the network icon in the tray are say about the connection when you open it
<rosco_y> Xeron: 'ps | grep syn' will show processes running with 'syn' in them
<alepot> Xeron: there may be a stale lock file kicking around
<sithlord48> julia_ex-xp,did you try it w/ dhcp ever ?
<cerecitas> jtholmes:  right now works fine, before it was saying "unmanaged" for both eth0 and wlan0
<Xeron> nada
<cerecitas> hey Xeron how you doing :)
<rosco_y> does anyone recommend upgrading to 64 bit linux?
<Xeron> sup cerecitas ;)
<rosco_y> eagles0513875: are you still here?
<Xeron> just tryin to figure out why my apt-get -f instal isent workin
<julia_ex-xp> the router has static ips and I'm using this router with one linux pc and 2 other windows pcs, thus it shouldnt be a problem with the router
<jtholmes> cerecitas, i always set network/interfaces up manually after first login and then is can ifup/ifdown the interfaces when problems occur
<cerecitas> arrived late... the error message is that one of cannot get lock blabla?
<jtholmes> is=I
<sithlord48> julia_ex-xp , i would agree with that...
<cerecitas> i have it configured to connect automatically, once i hibernated and when back worked fine
<cerecitas> today i am not sure of what i did, just closed the lid... and when i came back surprise!!!!
<Xeron> k think i figured it out
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone here know a lot about CLI codes?
<sithlord48> julia_ex-xp, does lwhw show your network adaptor as unclamed
<cerecitas> but lately my network is doing all the weird things one can imagine... so go figure...
<jtholmes> cerecitas, welcome to open source :)
<alepot> Xeron: what was the problem?
<sithlord48> |papertiger|, a little whats up ?
<cerecitas> heheh jtholmes
<rosco_y> |PaperTiger|: never heard of them...what are they?
<cerecitas> the world of the weird errors jtholmes?
<cerecitas> :p
<Xeron> well my girlfriend was trying to install sunjava 6
<jtholmes> cerecitas, yes and heaps of them
<Xeron> and the file chanceled halfway through the install due to crash
<Xeron> cuz 9.4b blowz
<Xeron> lol
<jtholmes> |PaperTiger|, as in command line interface?
<cerecitas> hihihi... as long as they can be fixed with a reboot...
<sithlord48> Xeron: have you restarted since then ?
<cerecitas> are you using 9.4 nine Xeron?//
<Xeron> anyway i fixed the partial install but now i cant even get sunjava to instal
<cerecitas> -nine
<alepot> Xeron: so what fixed it?
<|PaperTiger|> sithlord48 Want to set up my dual screen, but using Catalyst Control Centre doesn't work, so I thought I'd try CLI. I have a set of instructions but wanted to know the format :)
<Xeron> yeah im using 9.4 lol
<|PaperTiger|> jtholmes, yes
<Xeron> i just apt-get -f install
<muxomor_>  Hallo, i encountred a problem with iwpriv command - while reading from /etc/network/interfaces it says Invalid command :set failed to bring wlan0(wireless connection i have)
<sithlord48> |papertiger|, got a link ?
<Xeron> fixed my problem but now i cant even download sunjava its as if its broken on the server or something
<Xeron> ill take a look around i just needed help rembering what the command was
<|PaperTiger|> It's not from a link, but terminal
<Xeron> its ben a while sence i had to fix that sort of a problem
<muxomor_> But i wrote there correctly, and it works with wlan0, but doesnt work with wlan1
<Xeron> anyway thanks guys ill figure it out from here
<|PaperTiger|> I can do the Ubuntu paste thing sithlord48
<sithlord48> |papertiger|, you can send me a link or if its a lot of text pm it to me
<cerecitas> not really sure of how it works with 9.04 xeron.. maybe in #ubuntu+1
<rosco_y> does anyone know why I can only configure two desktops in my pager?
<tobor> genii: i did the dpkg command you suggested. that got rid of the hi-res display modelines. Thanks.  Now I wont melt down my display! :-)
<|PaperTiger|> I'll do Ubuntu paste and link you
<cerecitas> anyways, does apt work at all for you?
<rosco_y> It lets me select more, but only two are saved
<rosco_y> I really like apt, yes
<rosco_y> works like a charm, in my opinion
<jtholmes> rosco_y, have you tried synaptic
<yiannis> since i upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 i have no sound
<cerecitas> yiannis:  no sound at all or no sound when you try to play some music?
<yiannis> now with 9.04 the same
<alepot> yiannis: run alsamixer and check that your sound is not muted
<|PaperTiger|> sithlord48, http://paste.ubuntu.com/141676/
<rosco_y> jtholmes: I did use synaptic before...I think with another distro
<yiannis> no sound at all
<|PaperTiger|> sithlord48, I want to set it up as an extended desktop
<yiannis> i have tried almost everything i have found in internet
<jtholmes> rosco_y, i use synaptic and apt-XXX and like both  i use synaptic for updates to pkgs
<sithlord48> |papertiger|, was just about to ask that
<|PaperTiger|> sithlord48, :)
<alepot> yiannis: has your sound card been detected?
<|PaperTiger|> sithlord48, I just need to know a bit more about the format of CLI
<|PaperTiger|> yiannis, open the sound mixer and make sure nothing is muted
<|PaperTiger|> yiannis, also, put all volumes up. See if that helps
<jtholmes> cerecitas, did you ask a quest about apt
<yiannis> nothing of these helped
<alepot> yiannis: what is the ooutput of lspci | grep -i audio
<cerecitas> hmmm it was to Xenon
<cerecitas> but apparently he has left
<yiannis> audio output i have HDA intel (alc880 analog), HDA intel (alc880 digital), Pulseaudio
<cerecitas> im doing a few things at a time
<rosco_y> Is anyone using Monodevelop on 64 bit ubuntu?
<alepot> yiannis: and where do you see that?
<yiannis> yiannis@KDE4-TEST:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<yiannis> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<yiannis> settings multimedia
<alepot> OK, so the system found it. what does lsmod | grep snd say?
<yiannis> from windows partition souncard is realtek
<darlison> oi
<yiannis> anyone alse any idea?
<alepot> yiannis: Windows aysd all sorts of things. what about telling us whjat ythe output of lsmod | grep snd is.
<ubuntu_> hi@all
<yiannis> snd_hda_intel         435636  2
<yiannis> snd_pcm_oss            46336  0
<yiannis> snd_mixer_oss          22656  1 snd_pcm_oss
<yiannis> snd_pcm                82948  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<yiannis> snd_seq_dummy          10756  0
<yiannis> snd_seq_oss            37760  0
<yiannis> snd_seq_midi           14336  0
<yiannis> snd_rawmidi            29696  1 snd_seq_midi
<yiannis> snd_seq_midi_event     15104  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<yiannis> snd_seq                56880  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<yiannis> snd_timer              29704  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<yiannis> snd_seq_device         14988  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<yiannis> snd                    62628  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<alepot> OK, so the module is loaded.
<yiannis> soundcore              15200  1 snd
<yiannis> snd_page_alloc         16904  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<ubuntu_> I need help because installing kubuntu I probably damaged grub and now on boot it doesn't work
<jussi01> !paste | yiannis
<ubottu> yiannis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cerecitas> ok bedtime have a nice evening
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, what exactly does not work
<alepot> yiannis: when you run alsamixer, are you absolutely sure that there are NO MM characters below the columns and that the volumes are turened up?
<alepot> *turned
<ubuntu_> jtholmes: it doesn't load the menu where choose the OS it say Error 14
<yiannis> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/141680/
<yoritomo> hello all
<yiannis> alepot: yes am sure
<yiannis> everything are up
<yoritomo> i have a problem with the java plugin for firefox, i installed icedtea6-plugin as in the doc but not working on yahoo games
<alepot> ubuntu: boot from a live CD and run  sudo grub-install <root device>
<alepot> yiannis: in that case I can't help further. sorry
<yiannis> thanks anyway
<alepot> ubuntu: <root device> should be something like /dev/sda
<yiannis> i cant imagine i have no sound in kubuntu any more
<alepot> yiannis: a reboot, or logout and login, doesnt help?
<yiannis> no my friend
<yiannis> ubuntu and kubuntu 8.04 worked fine
<yiannis> and the privious
<ubuntu_> how can I choose the root device
<picketfence> Kubuntu is giving me a problem with Java
<picketfence> I can't keep it in my path.
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, how many hard drives do you have?
<ubuntu_> I have 1 HD but 4 sdb...
<yiannis> <picketfence> Kubuntu is giving me a problem with Java I HAVE THE SAME
<yoritomo> how to make working java plugin in my firefox under kde ?
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, then your root should be  /dev/sda
<alepot> yiannis: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567642 Does it help?
<picketfence> :yiannis: I've done something before to put java in my path, but then when I exit the terminal, it's gone again.
<jtholmes> run it just like alepot said
<ubuntu_> jtholmes, no sda is probably my extern device, i partitioned my sdb in ntfs ext4 ext4 swap
<alepot> picketfence echo "export PATH='$PATH:<path to java'" >> ~/.bashrc
<ubuntu_> i think that the mounting point should be sdb2 the first ext4 sdb3 is for /home
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, you said you had one hard drive is sdb a USB stick
<alepot> ubuntu: not the mount pint - the device, you want it in the boot partition
<alepot> *s/partition/sector/
<jtholmes> alepot, i think he has sda and sdb hard drives and loaded linux on sdb
<picketfence> :alepot: Does that have to be done as sudo?
<ubuntu_> uhhm.. how can I show the HD partition
<alepot> picketfence: no as the user who wants to maintain the path. If you want that to be syystem wide stick it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<DHGE> j debian
<alepot> ubuntu: sudo fdik -l /dev/*
<alepot> s/*/sd*
<rosco_y> ubuntu_: sudo fdisk -l
<alepot> I'm logging off - my spelling is useless!
<rosco_y> alepot: I also am fluent in typo
<picketfence> :alepot: That is what the ">> ~/,bashrc" is for? Or do I have to use the full path? (/etc/bash.bashrc)
<yiannis> alepot thanks
<yiannis> i will triy it
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, do you know how to paste output of a command to pastebin
<picketfence> :alepot: I'm getting Permission Denied.
<alepot> picketfence: if you just want it for a user, then use the command as I gave it to you. If you want it to be a system-wide change, better just to put the path statement into /etc/bash.bashrc with a text editor. You'll need to become root to do that
<picketfence> oic
<ubuntu_> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/141694/
<ubuntu_> but is not usefull
<jtholmes> ubuntu_,  paste this command   fdisk -l
<jtholmes> as root  (sudo)
<ubuntu_> of course ;)
<ubuntu_> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/141695/
<picketfence> :alepot: Sorry for being so difficult, but now that I'm in /etc/bash.bashrc, where do I put the path?
<alepot> picketfence: do you know where java is?
<picketfence> :alepot: Yes, I know the full path.
<ubuntu_> jtholmes, as I said the sda is an external device (500GB eSATA disk), in the sdb1 I have win sdb2 /  sdb3 /home  sdb4 swap
<alepot> ok, so go to the bottom of the bfile, then insert PATH=$PATH:path to java
<sithlord48>  ok later all i will check in later.
<picketfence> Ah, ok.
<alepot> note that is not the path to the jav executable but the directory it is in
<jtholmes> ubuntu_, does you machine boot off the external hard drive?
<picketfence> :alepot: Thanks for telling me. I would have messed it up. :-)
<otm> is there a way to use wget to find out your own external IP addr?
<alepot> having done that, you wiull need to logout before you see the change, unless you do `. /etc/bash.bashrc`
<|REz|> jtholmes: I changed nick, boot off?
<otm> or another simple command?
<alepot> thats dot space slash
<yoritomo> yahoo game asking me to install  java, but i installed icedtea6-plugin for my firefox :s
<picketfence> :alepot: I'll reboot. Then I'll come back and let you know if it worked.
<jtholmes> |REz|, what machine are you booted off now
<alepot> no need to reboot
<alepot> this isnbt windows
<|REz|> live cd
<genii> otm: Just visit any number of websites which will tell you
<Himanshu> #sqlfusion
<|REz|> probably grub search to boot the sda
<|REz|> how can I change it to sdb?
<jtholmes> |REz|, doubt it, you installed linux on sdb it probably altered that MBR
<genii> otm: http://www.whatismyip.com/  or http://www.ip-adress.com/  or http://whatismyipaddress.com/    etc etc
<jtholmes> |REz|, so the problem is a little bit sticker
<alepot> otm: try ifconfig $EXTIF | grep "inet addr" | sed -e 's@^.*inet addr:@@' | awk '{ print $1}'`"  where EXTIF is your external interface
<|REz|> grub was alredy installed I rewrite the sdb2
<|REz|> I change from ubuntu to kubuntu
<nuria> hn9
<nuria> alguien habla español?
<jtholmes> |REz|, was grub working under ubuntu
<|REz|> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls /boot/grub/
<|REz|> device.map
<|REz|> I don't think :S
<Idhan> nuria: yo
<Idhan> I know is not the right channel but.. does anybody work with neatbeans c++ ??
<Idhan> I presume some c++ developer must be here around..
<Himanshu> @idhan
<Himanshu> I have worked for neatbeans for while
<Himanshu> may be I can help you out
<Idhan> Himanshu: how can I compile a project in parallel?? is a feature very popular today but I cann't find it in netbeans 6.5
<otm> if I use my network N as an ssh tunnell, how does my laptop L know which machine (N:1-254) to connect through :S
<otm> ?
<julia_ex-xp> Hi I cannot ping my router. maybe you can help me
<julia_ex-xp> the router has fix IPs and so has my pc. the gateway and the IP of the pc is correct but I cannot ping the pc
<foxfire> Hello.  Just installed Hardy with Firefox 3 - won't play youtube videos. any suggestions?
<EagleScreen> yes, install flashplugin
<noren> hi is using preload any good in kubuntu
<EagleScreen> preload?
<noren> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-5 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ramon> hi ho
<ramon> greets from Barcelona
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> noren: preload is not used by default in kubuntu
<noren> EagleScreen: i just installed it now trying tofind some info if i have to configure it
<josh-l_> how can I run syndaemon on kde start?
<EagleScreen> josh-l_: systemsettings->Advanced
<josh-l_> eagles0513875: got it thx
<legodude> what's the proper way to do an ecrypted folder - ecryptfs?
<sprosit> Hello. Can I disable .pdf preview in dolphin?
<stefan> test
<stefan> #neu
<jtholmes> stefan, your question arrived
<boboso> if i want to add alias for my bash shell would i modify /root/.bashrc if i want the alias to effect all users?
<amgarchIn9> anybody knows if kde 4.2.1 will ever be ported to Intrepid?
<amgarchIn9> boboso: no, this will only affect root
<boboso> amgarchIn9: thought so
<boboso> is there .bashrc that will affect other users or do i modify a ./bashrc config for each user?
<balsa> hello everyone! I recently switched to kubuntu, just by installing kde as directed from kde website, and I was wondering is it possible to uninstall gnome?
<cinex> balsa: not really
<Dragnslcr> !purekde | balsa
<ubottu> balsa: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<amgarchIn9> boboso: what kind of alias? trying to sneak other peoples passwords?
<balsa> ubottu: I wouldn't even do it, but I'm desperate for disk space, and I'm afraid to resize my root partition with parted live cd, I heard there can be some problems and you could lose all of your data. How much of disk space does this actually save?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boboso> amgarchIn9: no lets say i wanted to do alias rm='rm -i'
<amgarchIn9> balsa: dont bother, not much
<balsa> :\ Is there a safe way to resize the root partition?
<Dragnslcr> boboso- I think it's /etc/bash.bashrc
<amgarchIn9> boboso: put another script into /etc/profile.d
<threepeat> hi
<threepeat> whats a nice cli hex editor?  DHEX and fb are not listed under apt-cache search
<LjL> threepeat: i use khexedit
<LjL> can't say i use it a lot
<neoandersen> hello
<neoandersen> I am not being able to install libxine1-ffmpeg to listen to my mp3 Help!
<neoandersen> the Package Install opens but it remains in 0%
<amgarchIn9> aptitude install libxine1
<neoandersen> ok
<neoandersen> how to install the whole packege to watch youtube, mp3 etc?
<amgarchIn9> just start firefox and wantch it
<amgarchIn9> *watch
<neoandersen> it asks for flash plugin
<amgarchIn9> aptitude search flash
<alepot> aptitude search flash | grep plugin
<amgarchIn9> aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<neoandersen> ok
<neoandersen> I know there is a complete pachage to install all these plugins at once but I dont know the command... do you know?
<alepot> neoandersen: its not been around for some time now
<alepot> neoandersen: automatix?
<neoandersen> no, I installed it yesterday but it return an error... then I would like to install it again via terminal....
<amgarchIn9> neoandersen: aptitude search codec, w32codecs?
<alepot> aptitude reinstall package
<koksy89> makedonci ima li
<alepot> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<koksy89> makedonci ima li
<amgarchIn9> !mk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<koksy89> yes
<koksy89> mk
<neoandersen> I found the name in adept: Kubuntu restricted extras....
<koksy89> ok
<koksy89> tnanks
<amgarchIn9> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<amgarchIn9> whatever
<neoandersen> I tried again to install "Kubuntu restricted extras" via adept but it failed again...
<alepot> neoandersen: you say an install failed.; have you tried aptitude -f install
<koksy89> ;)
<alepot> !paste > neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen, please see my private message
<neoandersen> I must enter : aptitude -f install kubuntu restricted extras   ?
<alepot> neoandersen: no. just aptitude  -f install. you need to get the package manager into a sane state
<koksy89> ima li makedonac
<neoandersen> will this command make my package manager work properly?
<alepot> neoandersen: that is the hope. If you paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com we might be able to figure out what's going wrong
<J-_> Are there any Kubuntu repos I can enable in Jaunty to get the latest updates and such, or, is it not needed?
<alepot> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
#kubuntu 2009-04-01
<neoandersen> Here is the  output of aptitude -f install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/141740/
<amgarchIn9> neoandersen: "Permission denied" means you need to do it as root, prepend "sudo"  to sensitive commands
<tsimpson> neoandersen: use sudo
<EagleScreen> !sudo | neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<neoandersen> but the package manager program ask me the password before I install the package...
<neoandersen> In the synaptc of Ubuntu its enough to enter the password...
<tsimpson> neoandersen: the package manager calls sudo behind the scenes, for command line apps you need to use sudo manually
<neoandersen> ok
<tsimpson> for instance: sudo apt-get -f install
<neoandersen> ok
<neoandersen> but I can enter the sudo and after try again in the pachage manager program?
<EtFb> Tried installing monodevelop, and it's missing a bunch of dependencies.  Who do I complain/talk/whine to about that?
<amgarchIn9> neoandersen: sudo bash --login, and you will never be asked for the password again. Easy to shoot yourself in the foot
<tsimpson> neoandersen, amgarchIn9: better to do "sudo -i" or "sudo -s"
<mcgrorey> hey is there anyone here that can help me with what you might think is a simple problem?
<mcgrorey> i am new to linux and set my password while intoxicated (bad idea) and now can't  change do anything cause i don't remember my password
<EtFb> Good one...
<mcgrorey> no not really
<tsimpson> EtFb: #ubuntu-motu or file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodevelop/+filebug if it's not already reported
<EtFb> tsimpson: Thanks.
<mcgrorey> i found out how to change it but with my limited knowledge i don't even know how to get to the screen it tells me i need to be looking at
<tsimpson> mcgrorey: reboot into recovery mode and use "passwd <your username>"
<Ash-Fox> mcgrorey, when booting up, use the 'single' parameter in grub. This will start the system in single user mode, from there you can use the command 'passwd accountname' to change the password on that account
<tsimpson> there will already be a grub entry with single, called "recovery mode"
<EtFb> mcgrorey: The real solution is to install a program that does a breathtest before letting you use sudo...
<Ash-Fox> Don't ask me how to use grub, I figure it out everytime I need to do something with it, I just follow the on screen prompts for editing boot parameters etc.
<tsimpson> when it comes up you use the arrow keys to choose, and enter to select :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all, how can I disable the annoying startup sound / recycle bin empty sound
<ActionParsnip> please
<tsimpson> you may need to press escape to see the menu, not sure about the default setup
<Ash-Fox> ActionParsnip, open sound settings in "system settings"
<punter> i bought a iogear digital scribe aka digital pen and i want to get it work in ubuntu any idea of how to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> Ash-Fox: notifications or multimedia?
<mcgrorey> ok now for the real question how do i get to grub?
<punter> i bought a iogear digital scribe aka digital pen and i want to get it work in kubuntu any idea of how to get it to work
<Ash-Fox> notifications
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mcgrorey
<ubottu> mcgrorey: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tsimpson> mcgrorey: when booting you press escape
<tsimpson> you'll see a line of text like "Loading GRUB" in the top left of the screen before it comes up
<Ash-Fox> mcgrorey, you press escape before the kubuntu thing goes up. Generally holding down escape is a good idea.
<ActionParsnip> Ash-Fox: got it, awesome duder. thanks
<joejc> after i installed my graphics driver i no longer have sond in flash with firefox
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<joejc> i installed flash
<mcgrorey> i held esc now i just have MBR 2FA: and i can't type anything
<BluesKaj> joejc , did use apt/adept or did you DL the tarball?
<joejc> adept
<heroicwisdom> can anybody here give me a hand getting my wireless card to work?
<neoandersen> What is the diference of sudo -i to sudo -s ?
<EtFb> heroicwisdom: What brand/model of wireless card is it, and what encryption is there on your access point?
<BluesKaj> joejc , in the terminal : locate libflashplayer.so , navigate to a dir that contains libflashplayer.so, copy it and paste it into /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins . That will give flash global access
<tsimpson> neoandersen: -s just runs the shell as the other use, -i simulates a login of the other user
<heroicwisdom> the card appears to be a atheros - the problem is i cant get kubuntu to get the card working
<joejc> i have flash in firefox but no sound in flash
<heroicwisdom> the output of lspci:07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<neoandersen> thanks tsimpson!
<BluesKaj> joejc, did you see the above suggestion ?
<joejc> yes
<BluesKaj> it will work
<joejc> ok
<Manyfold> how can i change the timeserver to synchronize?
<alepot> Manyfold: system settings - date and time - administrator mode
<alepot> Manyfold: or if you are using ntpd /etc/ntp.conf
<Manyfold> alepot: thanks
<alepot> Manyfold: np :)
<joejc> nothing comes up for locate libflashplayer.so is that cuz im updating?
<EtFb> heroicwisdom: So what's not happening?
<skarn> what is the purpose of plasmoid shortcuts?
<skarn> how can I use them?
<BluesKaj> joejc, install flashplugin-nonfree  kubuntu-restricted-extras libk3b3-extracodecs
<joejc> why not adobe flash?
<heroicwisdom> EtFb:It appears that the card is etheir not running or scanning for networks. _ the output of iwconfig comes up with...
<heroicwisdom> lo        no wireless extensions.
<heroicwisdom> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<heroicwisdom> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<joejc> is that adobe?
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> !plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins
<BluesKaj> BBL
<heroicwisdom> EtFb: and a anthros driver is installed according to the proprietary drivers manger a driver is installed and active for atheros wireless cards
<neoandersen> whats the command to install the "kubuntu restricted extras"?
<brennoncosta> good question!
<joejc> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<brennoncosta> i'll like know
<joejc> i think
<neoandersen> I will give it a try
<brennoncosta> yeah!
<brennoncosta> it's right
<alepot> aptitude search is useful on these occasions. you only need to know part of the package name
<joejc> or sudo apt-cache search
<neoandersen> what is better? aptitude or apt-get?
<alepot> aptitude search restricted | grwep extra for instance
<joejc> apt-get is shorter
<alepot> I believe aptitude handles dependency checking better
<alepot> *grep
<mcgrorey> i am still confused I have restarted this thing like 30 times the only thing holding esc seems to do is make the mouse not work
<neoandersen> then if I put sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras it will work fine?
<joejc> it should
<alepot> if that's what you need, yes
<neoandersen> I want all this stuff well installed at once...
<alepot> that's a well cool package :)
<ge0rge007> hello!
<marek__> hi is there any CLI editor with find & replace function?
<ge0rge007> i use kubuntu 8.10 and i cant figure out how to make my external usb sound card work
<ge0rge007> with my ubuntu 8.10 works fine
<alepot> marek__: vi ?
<alepot> or maybe sed? echo "Hello to Marek" | sed 's@to Marek@from Alex@'
<joejc> still no sound
<joejc> theres nothing called libflashplayer
<jtholmes> joejc is there one in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<joejc> yes
<joejc> why didnt locate find it
<alepot> joejc: have you tried the same as the others? kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jtholmes> cant trust locate
<joejc> yes
<joejc> i still have no sound  in flash
<jtholmes> joejc i often use  du -a |grep FILE    or  find . -name 'aab*xx' .....
<alepot> joejc: paste the result of `aptitude search flash | grep ^i`
<alepot> not here though
<bdizzle> hi, I'm trying to figure out how to do something in terminal
<bdizzle> terminal / console / konsole, which ever you prefer to call it
<cprgmswr2> Why does flash not work on kubuntu 9.04
<amgarchIn9> bdizzle: "clear" clears the screen
<bdizzle> not that
<bdizzle> I am trying to use ssh and would normally enter it as ssh -X <user>@work.org
<bdizzle> but they recently changed it so that I would enter ssh -X login1@work.org, which immediately asks me for my password
<jtholmes> joejc you asked why locate did not fine  flash  you probably failed to run updatedb before running locate
<bdizzle> is it possible to change the name on konsole so that I can enter my login as part of it?
<jtholmes> fine=find
<bdizzle> ssh -X <user>@work.org no longer works sadly
<joejc> alepot: http://joejc.pastebin.com/m26306ef0
<bdizzle> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jtholmes> bdizzle, you mean as part of PS1 in the shell
<amgarchIn9> bdizzle: you useed an alias? what says "type ssh"?
<joejc> brb
<bdizzle> no
<bdizzle> okay, I used to enter ssh -X username@work.org and it would automatically connect, ask for password, then go from there
<bdizzle> they changed it on me
<bdizzle> so that now I must login using ssh -X login1@work.org
<bdizzle> but then terminal translates that to ssh -X bdizzle@work.org
<bdizzle> and then enter password
<bdizzle> obviously, it does not like this and rejects me
<amgarchIn9> bdizzle: maybe ssh username@login1.work.org ?
<bdizzle> got it, thank you
<ge0rge007> could anyone help me with my behringer uca20 usb souncard?
<ge0rge007> i really dont know what else i can do
<cprgmswr2> Is it just 9.04 or does flashplaye not work
<joejc> i have sound but its really soft
<alepot> joejc: alsamixer? kmix?
<ge0rge007> kmix
<ge0rge007> should i try to change that?
<joejc> fixed it
<joejc> why did it only effect flash?
<alepot> flash is funny
<jtholmes> kmix front mic has to be way up for me to hear sound
<joejc> how do i enbable compiz?
<alepot> joejc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Compiz
<mirko_> hi everybody. I'm looking for support. I'm working with kubunto 10 and I had exit installing adobe flash plugin. but I can't watch online stream videos that are using video/x-ms-wmv plugin like onine-media-archive.net/tv. somebody can help me? thank's
<alepot> sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<tsimpson> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tsimpson> alepot: they aren't in the default repositories
<alepot> I keep forgetting that - I always have their repositories enabled
<mirko_> alepot: thank's but doesn't work
<GentooJohnny> for the life of me I can't figure out why I can't connect to anything on my network
<cprgmswr2> alepot: I am having the same problem
<cprgmswr2> alepot: I cannot play adobe movies
<alepot> I have to go to bed. Al m these problems have answers that can be found by using the search engine at the ubuntu documentation site
<alepot-afk> most of these multimedia problems disolve when confronted by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<alepot-afk> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alepot-afk> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bdizzle> anyone know of a way to compress about 8 GB of data into a zip file?
<bdizzle> I tried doing it and it just failed on me
<GentooJohnny> anyone have a linksys router I need some help, nothing will stay connected if it connects at all
<etfb> MonoDevelop 2.0 has been released, but the version included in the repositories for Kubuntu Hardy is still only 1.0.  How do I drag my computer into the future?  Is there a "we're not stuck in the past" repository somewhere that I can add?
<etfb> bdizzle: Did you try just using gzip in a console?
<bdizzle> not yet, I'm doing it through Dolphin as normal
<bdizzle> err, Dolphin / Konqueror, whichever you call it these days
<brennoncosta> hi!
<etfb> bdizzle: Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I don't trust GUIs to do what command-line programs do better.  Too many assumptions.  Just say  gzip -c NAMEOFFILE > NAMEOFARCHIVE.gz
<bdizzle> gotcha
<HolyScottie> Can I ask a silly question
<HolyScottie> is the kde wallet something I want to get used to using?
<brennoncosta> command-line rules!
<etfb> bdizzle: The -c is useful to know; without it, gzip replaces the original file with the archive, which can be surprising.
<bdizzle> etfb: if it makes you feel any better, I grew up in Win 95+, so I didn't get the early DOS experience that most started with
<bdizzle> yeah, that would be bad for this
<brennoncosta> more quickly
<bdizzle> considering its my research and such of the past year
<etfb> bdizzle: You can always just go back to your backups though, right?
<bdizzle> hehehe
<bdizzle> yeah, sure..
<etfb> bdizzle: Seriously, though: get a cheap second-hand hard disk, around 60Mb should cost you only a few bucks, then buy a USB disk enclosure with power supply from any Circuit City/Dick Smith/etc style electronics store.  Plug it in once a week and use rsync to copy off everything in /home and maybe /var, /etc and /usr depending on space.  Why not?
<bdizzle> true
<etfb> (Sorry, meant 60Gb.  60Mb wouldn't hold much.)
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> I'll see what I can do, money is tight
<etfb> bdizzle: I swear: if you can't get a usable backup for under thirty bucks, UR DOIN IT RONG.
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> amazon / ebay / newegg?
<etfb> ... Or a friend who just upgraded his desktop and has a hard disk sitting around doing nothing.  I have twenty of the suckers sitting on a shelf because I couldn't be bothered using them.
<bdizzle> gotcha
<etfb> I'm in Australia, where we don't trust Amazon to be able to ship stuff in reasonable time for a reasonable cost without hitting a whale in the South Pacific and sinking... so electronics stores work for me.
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> fair enough
<bdizzle> I dunno, I got a movie from Australia, so it works from AUS - US
<dsmith_>  hi I cannot read dvd's but they do autoload, when I put in a dvd,  libdvdread3 is installed
<otm> how can i create my own server?
<dsmith_> it doesn't work
<etfb> bdizzle: That's because Australian ships' captains know how to steer.  Those American ones are useless.
<bdizzle> lol
 * etfb wonders if bdizzle really is laughing _out loud_ every time he says he is.  Could be be lying???
<bdizzle> alright, should I put in the condition that lol = *chuckle
<bdizzle> but that lol is quicker to type than /me chuckles
<etfb> dsmith_: There's a weirdness in some versions of Kaffeine where the xine settings are wrong and you have to explicitly tell it a different CD/DVD device than the one it defaults to.
<dsmith_> no this is via dolphin
<dsmith_> i cannot view the files
<etfb> dsmith_: Weird.  Sorry, I avoid Dolphin due to the high concentration of dumbth.
<etfb> dsmith_: Does it work from the console?  Is it mounting OK?
<dsmith_> scd0 mounts fine
<dsmith_> yep
<Sonnentae> my app switcher seems to have vanished, how can I restore it??
<dsmith_> i know its weird
<etfb> How about Konq?
<dsmith_> hmm let me check
<tsimpson> konqueror uses dolphin in file browsing mode
<etfb> tsimpson: Que?  Not in Hardy it doesn't.  Is this another reason why I should never upgrade?
<tsimpson> in hardy, just ditch dolphin
<tsimpson> it's not even dolphin
<bdizzle> okay, so Jaunty is coming out soon
<bdizzle> any "OMG, gotta have it" features?
<dsmith_> ok...
<dsmith_> dolphone, konq and terminal does not read
<etfb> bdizzle: I hear they're upgrading from KDE4 to KDE3.5 because the KDE developers finally realised that if they wanted to produce pretty eye candy that crashed constantly and was missing essential features, they could get jobs working on Vista.
<bdizzle> rofl
<dsmith_> i unmounted and remounted multiple times
<bdizzle> KDE 4 was pretty, once it worked
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> nice etfb
<tsimpson> shush, don't make me get the o-stick
<etfb> bdizzle: That momentous day must have come after I upgraded my Intrepid box to Hardy.
<dsmith_> o-stick... I just watched "office space"
<bdizzle> lol
<dsmith_> 0-face!
<tsimpson> <- o stick
<etfb> dsmith_: Oh - doesn't read?  You can't see the DVD from the konsole either?
<dsmith_> nope
<dsmith_> i tried all three ways
<dsmith_> it mounts just fine
<tsimpson> are you sure it's mounted? (and mounted to where you're looking?)
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> ../media/cdrom
<tsimpson> and "mount" shows it?
<dsmith_> yes..
<dsmith_> shows on my desktop
<etfb> Tried it in a different machine?
<dsmith_> in konsole, don't mount's have a green background?
<tsimpson> no
<dsmith_> thats how it shows on mine :P
<tsimpson> that's for globally writeable files/dirs
<dsmith_> oh ok
<dsmith_> yea cdrom is read ONLY
<etfb> dsmith_: FAT/VFAT disks probably show up like that, I guess.
<etfb> dsmith_: What about execute permissions?  You can't open a directory unless the directory's entry has +x
<dsmith_> no, disk/FreeAgent/NAS1 are ext3
<dsmith_> let me look
<tsimpson> dsmith_: because iso9660 has no concept of permissions, by default all permissions are granted, even if the actual media is read only
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<etfb> tsimpson: Oh, is that how it works?  Good old iso9660, bringing us all into the bright world of 1980.
<tsimpson> only CD/DVDs with the rockridge extension have permissions
<dsmith_> user/group shows as a number..
<dsmith_> perhaps thats why?
<etfb> dsmith_: Does chowning it work?  I've seen weirdness like that before and it's never pretty.
<tsimpson> what's the /etc/fstab line for /media/cdrom0 ?
<dsmith_> tsimpson: let me check
<dsmith_> etfb: let me look at fstab 1st
<dsmith_> brb
<tsimpson> should be something like "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto 0 0" which will give user/group to your user
<etfb> dsmith_: I've got "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" which I guess is similar enough.
<dsmith_> ... /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,utf8,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<dsmith_> doh I see it
<dsmith_> ro
<etfb> dsmith_: The suid is a bit suspicious, isn't it?  I'm only guessing though.
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmm
<tsimpson> you have rw there too
<tsimpson> and dev?
<dsmith_> yea why is that in there
<dsmith_> wow hack job
<dsmith_> let me fix
<tsimpson> and atime make no sense for RO media
<dsmith_> im going on 2 years of linux use now
<dsmith_> i must have copied it from someone or somehwere
 * etfb figures he should read [man mount] some time and learn more stuff
<dsmith_> heh
<etfb> Right, back to work.  Bye all.
<afeijo> how can I sync a folder between 2 kubuntu machines?
<tsimpson> rsync or ssh are good ways
<tsimpson> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<tsimpson> oh noes
<afeijo> ssh is a protocol, right? I use it
 * afeijo googling about rsync
<tsimpson> yeah, but you can use to it transfer files
<Toph> i installed kubuntu 8.1 and the desktop looks good, but the graphics on some of the application, such as Firefox are terrible,, any ideas?
<tsimpson> rsync is more advanced though, something like "rsync -avz host1:/dir/ /local/dir" will keep dirs in sync
<afeijo> tsimpson: fabulous, just what I need to keep my php sources syncronized ;) Thanks!!!
<tsimpson> afeijo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync has more moire information on it
<dsmith_> tsimpson: its still being a pain
<tsimpson> !rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<dsmith_> ..../dev/scd0  /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto 0 0
<Toph> tsimpson: any ideas about my graphics?
<tsimpson> Toph: try installing gtk-qt-engine (and restarting firefox)
<Toph> tsimpson: ,,, ok,, thanks,, i'll be back,, company here
<Toph> thanks
<tsimpson> dsmith_: can you access /media/cdrom0 at all? ie: ls -l /media/cdrom0
<dsmith_> no such file
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmmm
<tsimpson> /media/cdrom should be a link to /media/cdrom0
<dsmith_> tsimpson; can I post a link?
<tsimpson> a link to what?
<dsmith_> i found a ubuntu page about the issue
<dsmith_> same problem I am having
<tsimpson> sure
<dsmith_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650697&page=4
<dsmith_> seems no resolve
<dsmith_> if it means anything it is a dat dvd burning in windows prob. with Nero
<dsmith_> dvd movies seem to play fine
<dsmith_> let me chceck
<dsmith_> dvd movies play fine
<tsimpson> you can try "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660 -o ro,noauto,exec,unhide,user=$(whoami)" and hope the disk has iso9660 as well as UDF
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> ok let em try that
<boboso> i want to have /etc/.bashrc look at another file that contains the aliases i want to add...how do i get /etc/.bashrc to look at this file?
<tsimpson> boboso: you mean ~/.bashrc ?
<tsimpson> and you just add a line "source /whatever/file/you/want"
<Pyles17> My wireless internet doesn't work. I have an intel 3945 abg card which works fine in windows. a belkin card worked, but then it broke. help? p.s. i'm using ubuntu, but #ubuntu isn't helping
<khindenburg> boboso: [ -f ~/.aliases ] && . ~/.aliases
<dsmith_> tsimpson: nope
<dsmith_> thanks anyway....I am going to try via vmware
<tsimpson> dsmith_: as a last option, you can try with the nostrict mount option
<tsimpson> "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 -t udf -o ro,exec,unhide,user=$(whoami),nostrict"
<tsimpson> if that fails, then you're stuck with a VM or something
<dsmith_> ok...
<dsmith_> fail
<boboso> khindenburg: do i put the actual path of the file where the ~ is?
<khindenburg> boboso:  ~ just means your home  directory; it is a shortcut
<Pyles17> can someone help me get my intel 3945 wireless to work? for starters, "lshw -C network" outputs "network UNCLAIMED"
<Pyles17> p.s. the wireless works in windows
<khindenburg> Pyles17: no idea, already tried googling?
<Pyles17> khindenburg: yeah, a lot. basically i found a lot of unresolved 3945 problems, all unique. I think I'll just look into getting a different card
<khindenburg> Pyles17: might  it have a restricted driver?
<Pyles17> khindenburg: it does, but it comes with ubuntu install
<khindenburg> Pyles17: does the co. website have updated drivers?  I know ati/nvidia often do
<Pyles17> i'll try that
<Pyles17> khindenburg: thanks for the suggestions
<Haza> Morning folks. Im pertty sure my display drivers are not 100%.. i keep getting little graphical glitches. For example... scroll bars not rendering in Java applications
<Haza> And my web browser graphics are also a little funky
<Haza> What can i do about debugging this kind of issue?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys whats the package i have to install in 9.04 to get the opensource ati catalyst drivers?
<michael__> in one of my profiles, i tried to enable visual effects and now the display under that profile is completely messed up.  how can I revert it back?
<larry> i have  firefox ,but i cant pllaay googel vido,s , whhhat do i need to  install to  be able to view them
<aga> i think it's flashplayer larry... isn't firefox telling you about missing plugins?
<larry> donnnt  know but ill check ty
<aga> normally when there are missing plugins it will tell you which ones larry i think it should be flashplayer tho
<Zengol> Is there a program that would allow me to send text messages to a cell phone?
<cyz> 大家说说话阿
<cyz> 别太寂寞
<Riesh> !cn | cyz
<ubottu> cyz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eross> is ubuntu immune to this new virus or worm coming out?
<Riesh> eross: yes
<eross> using my kde 4.2, the monitor keeps blanking out. I have to hit a key to restore the display. I checked the screensaver and power management, no boxes are checked. Am I missing something?
<Riesh> 不知道 ->（don't know)
<eross> ooo nice fonts
<Riesh> really? :-)
<eross> is that japanese?
<Riesh> no ... chinese
<eross> ohh.. guess i'll have to learn it soon
<eross> but that's for another #irc channel
<Riesh> Yes
<Riesh> Sorry ii can not help with you monitor problem ... you use 8.10 ?
<eross> yes
<eross> going through all my settings, maybe it's a compiz thing
<Riesh> kde 4.2 is then installed by the "not supported" updates
<Riesh> maybe a compiz thing ... i am not using compiz on kde anymore since 3.10
<Riesh> kde 3.5.10  i mean
<eross> i have it installed but it's not running as a service
<Riesh> So you never did "compiz --replace" ?
<eross> no
<Riesh> mmm
<Riesh> anyway ... i am now using jaunty. Things are different here
<eross> how so? when will it be released?
<Riesh> eross: i use 4.2.1 on here
<Riesh> and a lot of other newer versions of software ... so maybe your problem could be fixed in Jaunty
<Riesh> They say it will be released on the 23rd of April
<Riesh> now it is in beta testing
<eross> wow..
<Riesh> Yes ... works nice
<eross> i'm looking at the screenshots on the beta page
<eross> i would be more excited, but the license for Qt is too expensive if you want to produce a 'cheap' commericial app or game
<Riesh> Is QT not LGPL now ? ...
<Riesh> Does that mean you can not write commercial code with it?
<eross> i think it reads for 3.0 you can
<Riesh> hmmm ... i am not a developer, so i am not that familiar with the licenses
<eross> ok I got it cleared up, any changes to Qt source should be provided under LPGL
<Riesh> but when using LGPL QT and not making changes to the QT source, can you then use it in a commercial app without paying a license fee for QT? ...
<eross> that's what someone just told me in the #qt channel
<eross> gtk+ also has released a stable version recently
<Riesh> Nokia bought QT and made it LGPL, and also want to use it on mobile phones (i think) ... does that mean all the hobby programmers can not make commercial apps anymore without a $$$ license?
<eross> i think LGPL means if you make improvements to QT you need to release the source, if you sell it.
<eross> i need to find a licensing for dummies book
<Riesh> but using the code and linking your own code to it is not making improvements to QT
<eross> right
<Riesh> SO then people should be able to write their commercial apps without a expensive QT license ... imho
<eross> right again, as long as they don't modify the QT source and recompile it. that's what I'm getting from it.
<SydneyGuy09> ?
<SydneyGuy09> Hello all
<SydneyGuy09> I am from Sydney ...
<SydneyGuy09> Am I alone?
<eross> hi Sydney
<SydneyGuy09> Hi
<eross> what time you got
<SydneyGuy09> Where r u from?
<SydneyGuy09> 5:25 pm Wednesday
<eross> florida
<SydneyGuy09> time
<eross> 2:24am Wed
<SandGorgon> has anybody successfully installed kde4-minimal (from debian packages) - or is there a minimal KDE install for Ubuntu ?
<Riesh> SandGorgon: afaik there is no kde-minmal in Kubuntu like in debian
<Blendiac> @SydneyGuy09 - I *used* to live in Sydney if that counts... ;)
<SandGorgon> Riesh: sigh... i wish there were
<SydneyGuy09> Where r u now?
<Riesh> SandGorgon: if you want minimal maybe you can try to install the packages one by one ... which are required to run kde
<husayn__> how to mount a .bin file.. in hardy heron
<husayn__> i have tried smount media.iso -o loop /media/mnt  but when i mount .bin file i get error
<Riesh> SandGorgon: maybe you can find out from the debian repos which they have in 'minimal', and find there kubuntu equivalents
<Riesh> s/there/their
<SandGorgon> Riesh: hmm... good idea..
<husayn__> how to reply on irc.. i mean here.. if someone tells something how should i reply before taking his name
<Riesh> husayn__: you know mount-ISO ? ... i think it is a service menu for kde 3.5.x
<Riesh> Thought that would be able to help you mount cue/bin images
<Riesh> husayn__: just reading you then need to have a "cdemu" kernel module loaded
<ubuntu_> привет народ
<Riesh> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> кто нить ставил runtu 3.0?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Riesh> husayn__: see http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<ubuntu_> kto nit mojet pomoch s runtu 3.0?
<ubuntu_> ауууу
<eross> with ubuntu and firefox, do I need to be concerned about malicious java, silverlight, or other cross-platform code?
<Riesh> eross: i am not sure, but plugins like noscripts can help for extra safety ... i think
<Riesh> and stay away from websites which might have this kinds of code ....
<Riesh> or if going there - disable java
<Riesh> but most malicious code need first to run javascript to launch it, so when having "noscript" you should be save (imho)
<rosco_y> can anyone tell me how to tell me how to modify grub's menu.lst to include my 8.10 installation of ubuntu?
<Riesh> rosco_y: grubs menu.lst is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... why the installation of kubuntu did not install it's own menu.lst is not really clear
<rosco_y> Riesh: Thank you--it did install grub (and the menu.lst) file, but right now I'm in a 32-bit install of ubuntu, my 8.10 install is a 64 bit install on a different partition, and I want to add it to my current grub
<rosco_y> (so I can boot the 64 bit install--I don't know how to identify what disk it's install on, to make the entry in menu.lst
<rosco_y> shoot, I'm really confused right now--it's actually on the same HD as my first installation of ubuntu, so would it be on the same disk?
<Riesh> rosco_y: don't know :-) ...
<rosco_y> slap, slap--I suppose a web search would tell me how to make the entries I need :(
<Riesh> don't know here you installed it ... how many disks you have ...
<rosco_y> I don't know why I didn't think of that
<rosco_y> two disks
<Riesh> sda and sdb ..
<rosco_y> ahh...that rings some bells
<Riesh> fdisk -l /dev/sda probably gives different partitions as fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<rosco_y> but all my first installations have entries like this: (hd1, 1)
<rosco_y> I don't see anything about sda, sdb...
<Riesh> Yes .. thats in grub/menu.lst
<Riesh> grub sees disks/partitions like hd0,0 as the first part on the first HD
<Riesh> thats sda1
<rosco_y> I have an idea I want to try...might have a chance if I cut and paste from my last installations menu.lst entries....
<Riesh> rosco_y: you can do indeed
<rosco_y> if It doesn't, no harm done....I'll just reboot back in 32 bit, and try again....
<Riesh> mayeb you can see on the other disk if there is a linux installation with /boto/grub/menu.lst ... where you can get some info from
<rosco_y> So thanks Riesh, maybe I'll talk to you later
<Riesh> good luck :-)
<SydneyGuy09> Anyone in Australia?
<noren> SydneyGuy09: i guess there are many ppl in australia
<SydneyGuy09> What is the best Linux out there?
<noren> !best | SydneyGuy09
<ubottu> SydneyGuy09: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SydneyGuy09> ok cool
<SydneyGuy09> Things r changing fast
<SydneyGuy09> My 1st Linux Distro wa Slackware .. that was in 1993-1994
<ubuntu_> Hey everybody.....
<noren> !ot | SydneyGuy09
<ubottu> SydneyGuy09: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> i am trying out the new beta Kubuntu with KDE 4.2
<ubuntu_> needed some one who tried it out to help out with somthing
<noren> i m using the same ubottu_
<ubuntu_> Cool... so how is ur overll saticfation till now ?
<egonw> moin all... I need some hints for getting my sound to work on Kubuntu Jaunty (just updated)... the pulseaudio volume control shows output when I hit KDE system settings Test Sound... but no sound however... how can I get pulseaudo to work with my laptop (sound used to work with intrepid)
<jussi01> egonw: jaunty support in #ubuntu+1
<egonw> ubottu: mine has been with mixed feelings, but hey, it's a beta
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<egonw> jussi01: ok, thanx
<noren> egonw: run alsamixure and see if any on them is muted
<SydneyGuy09> I am using Kubuntu 9.04 Beta with KDE 4.2.1
<egonw> noren: [OO] is open,[MM] is muted, correct? (all are open)
<SydneyGuy09> For me .. It is very stable and I do not feel that it is Beta
<noren> egonw: get all of them open and try again
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: for 9.04 support #ubuntu+1 and just chatter about it #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<egonw> nores: they were all open...
<noren> egonw: u r not getting the suound in amarok or media player
<SydneyGuy09> I am using Kubuntu 9.04 Beta in Parallels 4.0 .. and it is fine .. and everything is working even the sounds
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-offtopic, thanks very much
<noren> good for u SydneyGuy09
<jussi01> !u | noren
<ubottu> noren: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<egonw> noren: neither amarok, nor KDE system settings... (just got the suggestion on #ubuntu+1 to remove pulseaudio and use phonon... will report there)
<noren> egonw: ok
<SydneyGuy09> Guys this is my 1st time here .. I am getiing lots of red .. why?
<egonw> SydneyGuy09: to indicate that message is for you
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: when someone says your name it hilights you in red
<egonw> :)
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: now if you just want to chatter type:   /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<egonw> SydneyGuy09: sometimes it gets really busy... and then this feature is useful
<SydneyGuy09> Ok .. so that is automatic then .. I have not used IRC for a very long time
<SydneyGuy09> What is the topic of this Channel .. is it a support channel or just general Kubuntu discussion?
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: support channel
<noren> !ot | SydneyGuy09
<ubottu> SydneyGuy09: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: type: /topic
<SydneyGuy09> Ok ... thanx all ... and good luck ..
<SydneyGuy09> Final Question ...
<SydneyGuy09> What is the irc server for the Official support
<jussi01> SydneyGuy09: you are on it
<SydneyGuy09> irc.freenode.net only?
<jussi01> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://www.kubuntu.com/support.php
<egonw> SydneyGuy09: you mean something like a Canonical IRC server?
<SydneyGuy09> yes
<jussi01> irc.ubuntu.com - but it just goes here...
<egonw> :)
<SydneyGuy09> So that is an alias to irc.freenode.net
<egonw> jussi01: but to make it clear... #kubuntu is for technical support, #kubuntu-offtopic is for any other support (like sharing experiences)?
<jussi01> egonw: thats about right, yeah
<Riesh> SydneyGuy09: alias for chat.freenode.net ... you will see when you do "dig irc.ubuntu.com" (dig is in the dnsutils package
<jussi01> egonw: you can chat about the weather or other general topics in #kubuntu-offtopic also
<SydneyGuy09> Thanx all and good luck
<egonw> hahahah.. no, thank you... #cdk/#bioclipse works fine for me in that respect :)
 * egonw is here for the technical support
<egonw> (which is always extremely good, btw!)
<egonw> (a general thumbs up to the people answering the questions here!)
<SydneyGuy09> egonw: are familiar with Kubuntu on Paralells?
<SydneyGuy09> egonw: are familiar with Kubuntu on Paralells?
<SydneyGuy09> egonw: are you familiar with Kubuntu on Paralells?
<egonw> no, don't even have Parallels
<SydneyGuy09> egonw: I ment any Virtual solution for Mac OS X?
<egonw> SydneyGuy09: not even running OS/X
<husayn> How to Unhide folder?
<husayn> .New Folder
<Riesh> husayn: mv .New\ Folder New\ Folder
<Riesh> the dot (.) before a file or directory makes it a so called hidden
<theseinfeld> do we have kdevelop 4.0 packaged somewhere?
<theseinfeld> found it
<theseinfeld> thanks anyway
<yoritomo> hello
<yoritomo> i have a message like that when opening any dolphin window:  /Home/yoritomo/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc is not writable , what to do ?
<yoritomo> surely need to change the accès right ? But how?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: whats the output of: file ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: does it say the file exists?
<yoritomo> no error wait
<yoritomo> i don't know why it does not display my message on this chan : considered as parameters :o
<yoritomo> **/home/yoritomo/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc: writable, regular file, no read permission
<yoritomo> working now
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER; sudo chmod -R 750 /home/$USER
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: have you recently ran: sudo dolphin
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: by any remote chance
<yoritomo> sudo dolphin, yes often
<yoritomo> the last time i made a chmod i was good for a format :( with edgy eft
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: this is why. DON'T
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: to avoid this use: kdesudo dolphin
<yoritomo> beter to use kdesudo ? what different on it?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo is oNLY for cli apps
<ActionParsnip> like mv, cp, apt-get
<yoritomo> ok and then to retablish the right now?
<ActionParsnip> sudo will not set up the environment for gui apps, like dolphin, konqueror etc
<ActionParsnip> so there is kdesudo (and gksudo in gnome) for gui apps that need power
<ActionParsnip> they set up the environment correctly and will not damage access and ownership as you have just experienced
<aymen> spring
<aymen> who know spring
<ActionParsnip> !info spring
<ubottu> Package spring does not exist in intrepid
<yoritomo> then i need to make kdesudo now, to browse to the file dolphincg and then to set the rights on this file manually ?
<aymen> java
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: if you want to run dolphin as sudo use: kdesudo dolphin
<yoritomo> yes but now to disable this annoying message
<yoritomo> ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you will now need to re-chmod and chown the file so you have full access, or you can simply rm the file which will reset dolphin settings but you will get a fresh file when you next run the app
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo chown $USER ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc; sudo chmod 750 ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<yoritomo> thanks you so much :)
<yoritomo>  working now :)
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: stay off sudo for gui apps and it wont happen again
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> you get a lot of 'sudo gedit' crap in guides too and i ALWAYS email the author
<yoritomo> yesterday i tryed to install the java plugin for firefox, no more java download messages, but still not appearing on yahoo games
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: is your ubuntu 84bit or 32bit
<yoritomo> 32
<yoritomo> kubuntu intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<ActionParsnip> sun's java is 32bit and easy
<yoritomo> i used adept on intrepid, no problem?
<ActionParsnip> should be fine, read the guide
<yoritomo> it works with many games, but with not working
<yoritomo> ho yesterday some was working, but today nothing :s
<yoritomo> applet started
<yoritomo> but blank
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install sun-java6-plugin
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip it is so strange the window loading but still blank :s for billard game for exemple :s
<yoritomo> yesterday i had a big problem to download the packets on ubuntu multiverse, that was always blocking
<yoritomo> maybe the file was corrupted
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: once installed, close all web bosers and relaunch
<yoritomo> yes i did yesterday
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: www.java.com
<yoritomo> it is blocking again
<yoritomo> no but now it is just on apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> i'd grab java from java.com
<satish> I want full  multimedia support
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yoritomo> working fine now, was badly installed thanks so much :)
<ActionParsnip> np man
<welzegor>  Приветствую всех! Нужна помощь. В KDE 4.1 не могу выставить русскую локализацию через GUI.  sudo apt-get install language-selector-qt помог, заинсталлил русский. но в список можно добавить только USenglish
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<welzegor> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<j800r> hey there, i'm having installtion issues. i'm trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu ( i want to trial the kde environment) but i can't get my vista partition migrated properly
<j800r> anyone able to help? :<
<welzegor> tut po-russki kto-nit' govorit?
<ActionParsnip> j800r: you'll need ntfs-3g
<bazhang> welzegor, not here. speak english only here
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> j800r: you could add lines to /etc/fstab to mount them at bootup with appropriate options
<welzegor> i need help into KDE 4.1
<bazhang> welzegor, then ask.
<j800r> well i know when i installed ubuntu it recognised the partition and let me use the migration assistant. it just seems to be switching from ubuntu that is the problem
<welzegor> in english... it's ... hardy.. don't no)
<bazhang> welzegor, then ask in #ubuntu-ru (where you are now)
<ActionParsnip> j800r: kubuntu doesnt have gnome with its disk manager thingies, i would manually configure to mount them in fstab
<welzegor> They are requestin me here... i go to the dictionary)))
<ActionParsnip> this should be a laugh
<ibrar> In which version of kubuntu/ubuntu we have kernel version 24.x
<ibrar> In which version of kubuntu/ubuntu we have kernel version 2.4.x
<welzegor> I welcome all! The help is necessary. In KDE 4.1 I can not expose Russian localisation through GUI. sudo apt-get instal language-selector-qt has helped, i'am installed Russian lang. But in the list it is possible to add only USenglish
<ibrar> hello all
<bazhang> welzegor, how are you using Russian in the other channel then? (#ubuntu-ru)
<ActionParsnip> ibrar: there was 2.4.27 in dapper
<ActionParsnip> !locale | welzegor
<ubottu> welzegor: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ibrar> hmm let me see
<welzegor> In general the same. In system it is integrated English язык.сам interface KDE. Support language is established also system language is chosen, but there is no system localisation of errors and other system messages. Localisation only for gnome can? In my opinion for KDE too is
<welzegor> язык=language
<welzegor> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<HavocXphere> Where would I look for the VLC config files?
<jussi01> HavocXphere: ~/.config/vlc
<HavocXphere> Thanks jussi01. Will have a look.
<welzegor> The decision the elementary = sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<welzegor> I established = sudo aptitude install kde4
<welzegor> bye all
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<spc_> h
<ecc> Hi guys.. I'm a bit new to the whole linux/ubuntu thing. I'm trying to setup a network on a laptop, but I am a bit clueless. Please help.
<ActionParsnip> ecc: so do you want network connectivity establishing? can you be a little clearer
<ecc> I plugged a network cable into the laptop (hoping everything would work), but when I try to connect to the server I get the error that the "Network is unreachable"..
<ActionParsnip> ecc: if you run    ifconfig eth0    do you have an ip address suitable for your lan?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: you run that in konsole
<ActionParsnip> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ecc> ActionParsnip: there isn't any ip address setup on the laptop. how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: do you use dhcp in your network?
<ecc> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> ecc: then i doubt you have a driver for the device, are the lights on the NIC flashing?
<abyss_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi abyss_
<abyss_> anyone feeling helpful :)
<satish> can anyone help me getting codecs
<abyss_> im struggling to get my wlan atheros card working..
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: is it usb or pci?
<abyss_> satish i just used the package manager to get me them,,,
<ecc> ActionParsnip: the lights are not flashing but they are on. does that help?
<abyss_> its a pci-e - laptop - adaptor
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | satish
<ubottu> satish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> ecc: as long as you have 1 on thats fine, means the connection is true, ok run: lspci     one line will identify the network device
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: ok run: lspci     one line will identify the adapter
<satish> which packeges to choose to play all formats and also mp4 aac
<abyss_> under hardware drivers it says support for atheros 802.11g is installed, but i cant invoke the card to connect, wlan switch is enabled. I have also dappled with ndis wrapper, no joy either
<ActionParsnip> satish: if you get the codecs from the medibuntu repo you will be fine
<abyss_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: are you running intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: uninstall ndiswrapper and walk through this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: its got a million people on their feet
<ecc> "Network controler: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)" is that what you are looking for?
<satish> what is medi ubuntu and how?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: exactly
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | satish
<ubottu> satish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<abyss_> OK will do, intrepid, i not sure, i just using vanilla install of ubuntu 8.10 - with latest updates and ndis
<ActionParsnip> ecc: thats your wireless, not wired
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: 8.10 == intrepid ;)
<abyss_> ahh thats the name no probs hehe
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: you can check with    lsb_release -c
<abyss_> last name i used was warty warhog along time ago,,
<ActionParsnip> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip> yep warty died in 2006
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with installing windows wireless drivers on my kubuntu? 8.10 recognizes my wireless card but doesn't work and I have no internet connectivity
<abyss_> that was the last time i used linux really, giving it another bash now,,alot has changed,,,
<ecc> ActionParsnip: that's all I've got for Network Controller. the only other is the Ethernet controller, but I don't think that's what you're looking for?
<ActionParsnip> indeed, some is the same
<ActionParsnip> ecc: ethernet is the wired controller
<ActionParsnip> ecc: which do you wish to fix?
<abyss_> how about a broadcom wlan card, i have one spare, but i hear there are problems with that too ?
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: depends on which chip it has
<ecc> ActionParsnip: "Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-BO 100Base-TX (rev 02)" i want to fix the wired one..
<ActionParsnip> ok then thats the one we need
<ActionParsnip> ecc: try this: sudo ifup eth0; sudo dhclient eth0
<abyss_> btw ActionParsnip thanxs for the heads up
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: np bro
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: make sure you run: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper incase its loaded
<abyss_> k,,
<abyss_> just trying to find the chip info on this broadcom too, so i can decide which one i shud play with first..
<abyss_> BCM4311KFBG  is the chip
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gimox> is it kde 4,1, a joke?
<gimox> sry 4.2.2
<ActionParsnip> gimox: its not bad here
<abyss_> i see very intuitive this channel
<ecc> ActionParsnip: when i run sudo dhclient eth0 i get two DHCPDISCOVER lines, one DHCPOFFER and one DHCPREQUEST as well as one DHCPACK..then it goes on to say chown: failed to get attributed of '/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory. It says the same on the line for chmod.
<gimox> i was talking about the new bugfix scheduled for today
<gimox> 4.2.2
<gimox> there is any update yet :P
<ActionParsnip> ecc: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<ecc> ActionParsnip: Codename: hardy
<ActionParsnip> ecc: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> ecc: if you run:   file /etc/resolv.conf     does it give an error or does it say its a text file?
<ecc> ActionParsnip: /etc/resolv.conf: empty
<abyss_> ERROR: Removing 'ndiswrapper': Device or resource busy
<abyss_> reboot?
<Guest30120> i installed vmware server console after installed it i found it in lost and found when i run it disappear
<ActionParsnip> ecc: thats ok
<ActionParsnip> abyss_: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Guest30120> i installed vmware server console after installed it i found it in lost and found when i run it disappear
<ecc> ActionParsnip: so what do i do now?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: i think you can use ndiswrapper for wired connections using the windows driver suitable to your lnux architecture (32bit or 64bit)
<ActionParsnip> ecc: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    does it show the wired connection as having a module associated with it (bottom line for the device)
<OKSMkiller> w
<OKSMkiller> хай пипл
<OKSMkiller> есть кто?=)
<OKSMkiller> ауууу
<OKSMkiller> ей
<OKSMkiller> в рот мнен ноги
<OKSMkiller> ЕЙЕЙЕЙ
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ecc> ActionParsnip: module=ssb
<tobor> wut, WUT? :)
<OKSMkiller> Ссерега ку
<hkghk> Слава
<OKSMkiller> Че Слава?)
<OKSMkiller> Быстрей бей карявками по клаве
<hkghk> Так неч' проверял
<Ziut3K> ;f
<OKSMkiller> хз что ты пишеш=)
<hkghk> Почему хз
<OKSMkiller> Ты неграмотный)
<ActionParsnip> ecc: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo rmmod ssb; sudo modprobe b44; sudo ifup eth0
<OKSMkiller> ей
<hkghk> Кто бы говорил. я написал просто проверял!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ecc: i think its the wrong module thats being used
<OKSMkiller> Угу
<hkghk> что УГУ
<Guest30120> i installed vmware server console after installed it i found it in lost and found when i run it disappear  justit open the window and close
<OKSMkiller> типа ага=)
<hkghk> Что типа ага
<OKSMkiller> ППц стока людей а нас в чате 2=)
<bazhang> english only here hkghk OKSMkiller Ziut3K
<xt> thanks for ruining the channel
<hkghk> Что такое ППц
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | Guest30120
<ubottu> Guest30120: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<OKSMkiller> эээ
<ActionParsnip> !ru | OKSMkiller
<ubottu> OKSMkiller: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> !ru | hkghk
<ubottu> hkghk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OKSMkiller> Небуду я по Англ!)
<ActionParsnip> xt: why is it ruined?
<xt> russian spam :<
<OKSMkiller> Hello people
<ActionParsnip> xt: doesnt riuin anything though does it?
<xt> ActionParsnip: it ruins my experience
<OKSMkiller> I'm sory=)
<ActionParsnip> xt: mines fine
<ecc> ActionParsnip: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured; sudo: unable to execute /sbin/rmmod: Input/output error; with modprobe nothing comes up.. With ifup: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<hkghk> Привет по Английскому
<OKSMkiller> I'm from Ukraine)))
<hkghk> pop off, nigga
<bazhang> hkghk, stop that
<bazhang> OKSMkiller, /join #ubuntu-ru
<OKSMkiller> hkghk he is sooooooouuuu stupid=)
<ActionParsnip> ecc: sudo modprobe -r ssb; sudo modprobe b44
<hkghk> heellooouu
<OKSMkiller> Bb+)
 * ActionParsnip passed bazhang a big boot
<OKSMkiller> Mb sombady speak Russian&)
<OKSMkiller> OMG
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-ru does
<bazhang> OKSMkiller, not in this channel
<ecc> ActionParsnip: FATAL: Module ssb is in use; still nothing with sudo modprobe b44
<ActionParsnip> OKSMkiller: not in here as it is english only
<bazhang> OKSMkiller, /j #ubuntu-ru
<hkghk> frau Slavka is a CRAZY
<OKSMkiller> Гыгыгыгы жжгу я тут=)
<ActionParsnip> ecc: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> ecc: add the word   ssb  to the end of the file and press enter on the end, save close gedit and reboot
<ActionParsnip> ecc: once rebooted you should then be able to       sudo modprobe b44
<ecc> ActionParsnip: gksudo is currently not installed and i don't have internet on the laptop do install gksudo. any other options?
<ActionParsnip> sory
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Geraklion> Hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Geraklion
<ubottu> Geraklion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<XKiLL3R> Hi aLL
<XKiLL3R> i need help plz
<XKiLL3R> genii u here ?
<Geraklion> I'm sooo hapy to siee you
<ecc> ActionParsnip: "Could not read network connection list. /root/.DCOPserver_ubuntu__0. Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!"
<bazhang> Geraklion, please stop
<XKiLL3R> Every time i install my ati driver , after a restart it gives me a blank screen and i can't even use the recovery mode , VGA = ATI HD 2600
<saad_> hi
<saad_> all
<saad_> how r u
<saad_> i need help
<XKiLL3R> me 2
<jussi01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> ecc: are you logged in as root?
<XKiLL3R> ubottu: ok :)
<saad_> how i install oracle developer in ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :)
<cinex> erm
<ecc> ActionParsnip: no.. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: no i'm asking you, are you logged in as root?
<cinex> saad_: can you get it from adept?
<ActionParsnip> ecc: what is the output of whoami
<XKiLL3R> any 1 can help me ?
<Geraklion> ей
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: you havent stated your issue so right now, nobody can. maybe if you ask you will get a chance
<Geraklion> Вы че ребята?)
<saad_> ok tell i install ubuntu inside kde but when i restart the computer gonme is faild
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: have you ran the ati config app?
<ecc> ActionParsnip: no, i'm not logged in as root. how do i log in as root? There is no output on whoami.
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: man i have asked :D
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: sorry, stupid lagfest y2k9
<XKiLL3R> ok :D
<ActionParsnip> ecc: no, dont
<cinex> saad_: how do u mean gnome has failed?
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: when i install it after restart all is gone :S
<ActionParsnip> ecc: ok ..   sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: boot to recovery root console and read   dmesg \ less
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: nw i got kubuntu 9.04 haven't tried to install anything yet
<ActionParsnip> ecc: add the line   pres ctrl+x   y    enter
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  it's fresh boot install
<saad_> shitch user has gone on panle
<XKiLL3R> so let's start it from the beginig
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: if you are having issues with jaunty then you need to head into #ubuntu+1
<Riesh> saad_: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-howto-install-oracle/ ... mayeb this will help you
<saad_> ok thanks riesh
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  oracle ?
<XKiLL3R> i just wnt to install a workin ati driver
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: not something i use
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: are you trying to install the ati driver on jaunty?
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: i can't even install kubuntu or ubuntu in normal mode i have to open the live cd in safe mode
<ecc> ActionParsnip: laptop just decided to freeze.. be back shortly
<Riesh> saad_: http://www.google.com/search?q=oracle+developer+in+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=pub-2070091971271392
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: i have tried to install driver in kbuntu 8.10 and ubuntu 8.10 and nothing works
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: did you md5 check your iso and also check the cd was consistant once booted to?
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  yea
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: did you burn as slow as you were allowed
<saad_> riesh i check all sites but noting
<XKiLL3R> hell yea ActionParsnip :D
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: good so far
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | XKiLL3R
<ubottu> XKiLL3R: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<XKiLL3R> i spent about too weeks to got a working driver :S
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: try disabling DMA and ACPI
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: then the cd may boot normally
<Riesh> the first link said something about "./runInstaller -ignoreSysPrereqs"
<Riesh> saad_: ^^
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: ok , but nw i already install it
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: what is the output of   lsb_release -c
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: sorry :D ?
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: in konsole type the command and paste the result
<XKiLL3R> ok
<ActionParsnip> whats it say?
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: wt this akondi console :S
<XKiLL3R> i wnt the old 1
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Riesh> saad_: http://mennan.kagitkalem.com/HowToRunOracleSQLDeveloperInUbuntu.aspx also not helpfull ?
<Riesh> anyway .. this is kubuntu linux support, not an oracle support channel :-)
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  Codename:       jaunty
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  u still here ?
<saad_> riesh thanks for help
<Riesh> saad_: no problem
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | XKiLL3R
<ubottu> XKiLL3R: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: you are in the wrong place, jaunty isnt officially released yet, #ubuntu=1 for support
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu+1 sorry
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  thx alot :)
<ActionParsnip> np
<saad_> riesh ok tell me one thing when i install kde in ubutnu and restart my computer gnome has faild
<Riesh> saad_: you not really make clear what is your problem ... it is perfectly possible to have gnome and kde installed on one system
<Riesh> saad_: you mean gnome can not start up again ?
<Riesh> saad_: only kde wil run?
<saad_> yes riesh
<saad_> yes
<Riesh> Did your installation of kde remove some gnome packages ? .....
<saad_> no
<saad_> its intall perfectly
<saad_> sorry install
<Riesh> saad_: in the KDM you can choose gnome to startup ... but when you do that, what errors happen?
<saad_> erros is ur Gnome is not runing corectly
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: maybe i will go nw to install 8.10 but plz tell me how to disable DMA and ACPI ?
<jerome_> eddv
<Riesh> saad_: Hmmm ...  i am not really sure ... maybe you can try to re-install the "ubuntu-desktop" package ... with sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | XKiLL3R
<ubottu> XKiLL3R: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: its all in there
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  k thx again :D
<Riesh> But ... i am guessing here
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: but the same driver prob :S
<saad_> thanks riesh
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: or u can help @ this too :D ?
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: you could disable some hardware in bios, something is making it bork
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: hmm disable somethin like wt ... ?
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: sound, lan stuff like that
<tennesseealizeec> un yum install kdelibs
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: just til you get installed
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: :S
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: i am lost in this i am really confused
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: you need to head into bios to disable some of your hardware so it doesnt cause issues
<XKiLL3R> every day i woke up and try to install a fresh one then it fails after driver install , i do this for about 3 times/day :S
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: k i will go to try this :(
<XKiLL3R> hope that this will work
<jerome_> hello
<klasik> Hi
<saad_> hi again riesh
<saad_> can u tell me again what is command
<klasik> ???
<saad_> riesh r u there
<saad_> any one tell me how i install repackages ubuntu
<[Vex]> When I boot op KDE4 Intrepid, KDE Wallet Manager is started twice... with two different looks
<[Vex]> why?
<[Vex]> going to Intrepid I had both 3.5 and 4 of KDE in there... is there something left behind after the upgrade?
<[Vex]> additional: if I start KPPP from the konsole, it's not the same as when I start it from Kickoff
<zaki> if i install kubuntu inside windows ,  would i  have the same features of a full installation on a dedied partition ??
<ActionParsnip> zaki: if you mean in wubi, no it will be in a file on your windows partitions
<grubbelmus> hi! i have a question about static ip in kubuntu. ive changed to static yesterday and everthing worked fine. but today the dns resolve doesnt work. i can do manually lookup with nslookup and manually set dns server. anyone?
<ActionParsnip> grubbelmus: you will need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf   with your nameservers
<ActionParsnip> grubbelmus: or public ones
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<zaki> yes i mean wubi , and how about applications ?
<BluesKaj> zaki , install and run whatever kubuntu apps you want , except for Virtual OS's
<zaki> thank you
<BluesKaj> ran Nmap on our LAN this morning before and after all vista's were logged on , and all good so far
<ecc> ActionParsnip: thank you so much for your help. have a few pressing issues to deal with, so i will be back later. once again thanks so much for your help..
<ActionParsnip> ecc: np man
<ActionParsnip> ecc: check your sources.list file is correct
<ecc> ActionParsnip: will do. thanks
<[Vex]> it seems when I run ksshaskpass and pipe it to ssh-add from .kde/Autostart/ it's start one KDE Wallet Manager, and kmail starts another... why? how to fix?
<satish> I cant use orkut properly on konqurer it reloads and goes to home
<kompkin> hi
<nicola_> hello
<nicola_> i have problem with kppp
<HamidReza> i have problem with kppp
<ActionParsnip> wasup
<[Vex]> figured out my prob... old kde3 version of ksshaskpass... *SIGH* where is the new one...
<HamidReza> my modem is external
<HamidReza> serial
<HamidReza> Com port
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: makes sense, nice find.
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: not sure, possibly ~/.ssh
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: ok, nice
<[Vex]> old v. 0.4.1 incl. old wallet bind or something
<cinex> does anyone know where kgpg keeps its keys ?
<HamidReza> in wvdial an pppconfig detect this but kppp no
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: http://www.debianadmin.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<miklcct> cinex: .gnupg\
<cinex> because i have keys in a differnt useraccount/system
<cinex> need to import them or something
<thom__> hello all, I am new here..
<thom__> Umm well, how can I join with ubuntu channel..
<thom__> or another channel
<thom__> like when I using mIRC in Window$
<genii> thom__:  /join #channelname
<JontheEchidna> thom__: /join #ubuntu
<thom__> @genii n' JontheEchidna : OK thanks
<HamidReza> the kppp not detect my modem but the wvdial and pppconfig detect is
<HamidReza> detect it's
<HamidReza> ActionParsnip are you there
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: yeah, sup
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: ive never set one up but that guide seemed conclusive
<HamidReza> the kppp not detect my modem but the wvdial and pppconfig detect it's
<genii> cinex: Maybe check ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: did you read the guide i gave you?
<HamidReza> yes
<HamidReza> the kppp can't detect my modem
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: in the modem tab, type the device of the modem yourself if detect does not work
<cinex> genii: I found it thanks.
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: if it works in other apps, use the same devicename as it is detected in those apps
<genii> cinex: np
<HamidReza> in wvdial and pppconfig it's on /dev/ttyS1
<HamidReza> but in kppp .....
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: fine, then type that into the modem port in the app that doesnt detect the device
<HamidReza> please give me an example
<HamidReza> don't detect kppp in ttyS1
<HamidReza> don't detect kppp my modem in ttyS1
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<HamidReza> in knoppix the kppp detect my modem
<HamidReza> but in the kubuntu not
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialPPP.html
<[Vex]> I think I solved it, brb
<[Vex]> WEEEEEEE
<[Vex]> not an eye is dry anywhere!!!
<[Vex]> that loses something in the translation....
<[Vex]> well... ksshaskpass is version 0.4.1 in Intrepid, and uses an old KDE Wallet Manager
<[Vex]> compiled a package for Kubuntu of the 0.5.1 source, and voila
<[Vex]> just wanted to share
<[Vex]> I'm off from work now... see ya
<dinu> hi all..  have a question
<dinu> how to instal nvitia drivers on ubuntu 9.0.4?
<White_Pelican> check the repos
<dinu> heh.. thnks
<ikonia> diabu: 9.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<[Vex]> YES, finally fixed my KDE4.2
<[Vex]> now theres only the thing with crappy intel gfx
<[Vex]> does anyone use the "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller" on a laptop, switching from internal to external monitor (Dell)?
<dinu> have a problem, can change scren resolution 1280x1024
<ikonia> diabu: 9.04 support is in the #ubuntu+! channel
<ikonia> diabu: 9.04 support is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<dinu> video adapter: geforce 8500GT
<[Vex]> I know it's off topic, but you always help out in here ;)
<ikonia> diabu: join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> dinu: sorry - join #ubuntu+1
<dinu> can someone help?
<[Vex]> dino: tried krandrtray ?
<dinu> ok
<[Vex]> dinu: tried krandrtray ?
<dinu> no, how?
<[Vex]> konsole : krandrtray
<[Vex]> if it's installed
<dinu> k, thnks
<[Vex]> se if you can reach thaht resolution using that
<[Vex]> dinu: otherwise... laptop? gfx card? more info please ;)
<dinu> no, desktop PC
<dinu> geforce 8500 GT
<dinu> ubuntu 9.0.4
<[Vex]> uhhh beta ;)
<[Vex]> nvidia drivers in there?
<dinu> yess
<[Vex]> (I know... did you plug it in... but...)
<[Vex]> can you choose 1280 through krandrtray? it's a tray-icon
<BluesKaj> !krandrtray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray
<ikonia> dinu: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 support
<dinu> installing krandrtray
<dinu> :D
<[Vex]> ikonia: sry, didn't se that ;)
<ikonia> [Vex]: not a problem
<puddle> Ah
<puddle> lol
<sy> hello
 * genii hands out another round of coffees
<sy> i want to know haw to install live cd
<sy> ubuntu
<sy> live cd ubunut
<[Vex]> plug it in, boot, install
<sy> how to boot
<kuaera> genii: This is your own doom D: Coffee makes me hyper.
<[Vex]> cd in cdrom, turn off machine, turn on machine, install
<sy> i want to know how to install live cd uuntu
<sy> in compyer
<sy> in my computer
<shawnmo> WOOO
<[Vex]> sy: live cd is not an install
<sy> to install live cd ubuntu computer
<[Vex]> sy: out a livecd in the cdrom, and start the machine
<[Vex]> sy: choose live, it runs on the cd
<sy> when i start the machine and i put the cd
<tennesseealizeec> mplokjh
<sy> i don't know how to install emule
<sithlord48> ello all
<sithlord48> does ne one know of a way to change my swap size post install >?
<LjL> sithlord48: if it's a partition, gparted, but be careful
<sithlord48> LjL, i have to do that from a boot disk right , i can't umount swap while running ?
<genii> You can add a second swap partition live, but not extend an existing one
<LjL> sithlord48: you *can* unmount swap (swap isn't "mounted" to begin with, you can disable it with "sudo swapoff -a"), but if you resize other "real" partitions in the process, then you should use a disk
<sithlord48> ljl, ok will do
<ctp> hi folks. how does jaunty handle kde-apps beeing not ported to qt4? e.g. keepassx?
<ctp> would you recommend to install jaunty today for daily work? is it stable enough with some bugs or is it buggy most of the time?
<genii> ctp: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<ctp> genii: ah, ok. good idea. thx ;-)
<sithlord48> |papertiger|, how did your aticonfig work for you ?
<sithlord48> what i want to do is re part my whole disk , make a /home part and shrink my swap (guided gave me a 11GB swap)
<sithlord48> brb
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * genii makes ActionParsnip's next coffee a decaf
<genii> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * genii sips one
<hybr1der> hello everybody, does anyone here know how to set permission to smb shares, i would like it to ask for username and password before a windows machine can access a folder
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<hybr1der> only 1 account?
<hybr1der> or can i have multiple?
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: you can run it with a different user name to give different access levels
<vmt1> !snmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: in smb.conf you can specify valid users
<hybr1der> actionparsnip: i dont really see how this work, am i supposed to use already made kubuntu accounts?
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: samba is slightly different afaik, if you use the same usernames and passwords as ubuntu it will marry up nicely
<genii> man smb.conf   is an extensive document but worth reading
<Samper> Anyone from Ottawa Ontario (Canada) on this channel?
<hybr1der> thank you so very much!
<manuel__> hi
<twisted_g> hi. can anyone tell me which are better, kde meta packages, or individual packages. i wondered why some of my packages have been removed automatically when doing updates, and it seems that autoremove has issues with either meta packages or individual packages (of that meta package) being installed together
<twisted_g> hi manuel__
<manuel__> i kdm logs me out when im idle , how can i stop that behavour ?
<manuel__> i think meta are better becouse you get all nesecarry files you need
<twisted_g> i'm not sure each meta package contains all the applications i want
<manuel__> hmm
<twisted_g> so, i install application X and next thing i know, autoremove wants to remove a whole string of things
<spawn57> i can't seem to drag and move windows in kubuntu
<manuel__> i had the same problem i did autoremove and then reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: does holding alt help?
<spawn57> yeah
<twisted_g> thanks for that manuel__
<spawn57> I'll stick to that, thanks..
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: do you have trouble draging windows too?
<rosco_y> I lost my bottom panel (with the "start" menu), can anyone tell me how to restore it?
<ActionParsnip> hybr1der: you need to add an smb password to the username which is kinda what smbpasswd does
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: none at all
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: thats a standard X feature though
<manuel__> how can i stop kdm to do autologout of my when im idle?
<rosco_y> manuel__: as in start a screen saver?
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: don't usually have this trouble in windows. ... ah well.  I'll use alt
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: thanks agian
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: does a reboot help?
<aga> ok,... now i have a weird question about my knetwork manager icon on system tray.. normally it looks like a few bars (like wireless connection... i dunno how to explane it) some other times, it changes to a green world 'ball' any clue of why that happens and/or which one is the good one and / or how to fix it?? :D
<aga> the green ball never appears straight after booting, just sometimes after restarting X... not an issue bue i am curious
<rosco_y> can anyone tell me how to restore the panel on the bottom of the screen?
<aga> *but
<aga> rosco_y:  from add widgets, add panel
<rosco_y> aga, how do I get to add widgets, if I don't have the menu system?
<aga> right click "add widgets"
<manuel__> rosco_y: i don't know if a screensaver starts i work on display :1 when this happens could be possible that on :0  is a screensaver
<rosco_y> :) thanks
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: naw.. happens everytime
<aga> or in the top right corner there's a funny "something"
<aga> but that'll add the panel in the top most likely :)
<manuel__> rosco_y: how can i stop that behave when a screensaver is used
<rosco_y> manuel__: does your screen saver start up when you get logged out?
<stefan> hallo @all
<ActionParsnip> spawn57: i'd check mouse settings
<rosco_y> I'm wondering if you aren't actually getting logged out, but if it might be in your power settings
<aga>  no problem rosco_y sorry i was not really clear...
<manuel__> rosco_y: i don't know i work on xserver :1 and then its got black and kdm appears
<spawn57> ActionParsnip: tried that. too :\
<spawn57> i'll ask around in #kde tomorrow just to make sure
<rosco_y> sorry manuel__, this noob isn't going to be much help here....
<twisted_g> anyone know what metapackage digikam is in?
<aga> twisted_g:  i installed it manually, but are you using kde 4.2 by chance? i think i read you installed something and asked you to remove a lot of packages????
<twisted_g> aga: what i'm trying now is this... apt-get install kde OR apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<twisted_g> both want to remove digikam for some arb reason
<twisted_g> now i know that if i reinstall it afterwards, then something else will be autoremoved
<twisted_g> its driving me a bit nuts
<twisted_g> :)
<nathan7> =O
<twisted_g> aga: KDE 4.2 yes
 * nathan7 <3 4.2
<aga> twisted_g:  let me do a quick googling, i am pretty sure i read there were issues with kubuntu 4.2 and digikam
<nathan7> Although I did get a hole in my side panel a sec ago.
<dwidmann> twisted_g: kde is a very different metapackage than kubuntu-desktop ...
<aga> problem is were
<twisted_g> dwidmann: as far as i can tell, kde is the one i want
<aga> twisted_g:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 in the bottom you will see
<twisted_g> i was checking kubuntu-desktop as a comparison
<twisted_g> thanks for that aga
<aga> digikam will not install due to conflicting library versions
<aga> maybe that's why it is removing it
<twisted_g> i can't live without digikam though :)
<twisted_g> lets read
<aga> honestly i think i read somewhere else how to fix it... but i don't use a lot of digikam so i did not worry much about it
<twisted_g> aga: i'll have a look, thanks for the heads up, and i know where to look in the future
<twisted_g> aga: one last question, "kde" package is the general one that i want right?
<twisted_g> or "kubuntu-desktop"
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've been compiling from source ... and I've got kubuntu 4.2 branch and digikam 0.10 working well together :)
<twisted_g> dwidmann: cool
<dwidmann> which version of digikam was it conflicting with?
<ctp> would you recommend kubuntu jaunty as 32 or as 64 bit version on a amd64 desktop? i see no really use for 64-bit arch on desktop ;-)
<aga> dunno dwidmann i just know what that website says
<aga> and reading here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/digiKam?content=16082 looks like needs to be compiled
<twisted_g> 0.9.4
<aga> twisted_g:  i think it's about kde 4.2
<aga> i mean the whole thing i understand is that kubuntu 9.4 comes with kde 4.2
<twisted_g> aga: okay.. im still on intrepid
<aga> but digikam will not install because of the libraries thing, maybe and only maybe, that's why it's trying to remove it
<twisted_g> waiting for the next release
<aga> me too twisted_g but removed my digikam also... so the only thing i can think about is that there must be some conflicts
<twisted_g> aga: good to know... which meta package do i use for a "full-featured" kde though? "kde" package or "kubuntu-desktop" package?
<aga> After more than one year of developement, porting code to KDE4/Qt4 api, and backporting new features from KDE3 branch, digiKam is now available for KDE4 as beta.
<aga> that's in the second link
<aga> kubuntu-desktop twisted_g
<twisted_g> k
<aga> that's what i installed myself
<dwidmann> ctp: well, if you don't need >3GB memory, and don't need extra performance for number crunching things (encoding, folding, rendering, etc), then it really doesn't make much of a difference
<twisted_g> well, lets give it a go
<twisted_g> thanks
<alxju> when i use OOo to open a shared doc on a server, OOo really open a temporary copy of the file, in the /tmp rep. It is not useful when i waat to save my doc (i have to do a copy on my computer, then upload it on the server..) any suggeston?
<ctp> dwidmann: same point of view here ;-)
<dwidmann> aga: digikam 0.10 is out now too, released a week or two ago
<aga> no problem twisted_g... again nothing i said it's an absolute truth, just my suspicious
<aga> dunno dwidmann really, just googling here and there
<aga> don't use digikam at all
<aga> and i ain't no authority
<aga> i'm still wondering about this funny green ball which appears sometimes in my network manager
<lean2501> hi! i want to install w32 codecs in kubuntu, but can't find it in the repos
<lean2501> so i can view real media files
<aga> mom lean2501
<dwidmann> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<aga> ooo nice i was looking for that
<aga> need to remember all these triggers
<ActionParsnip> aga: if you come inregular you get to know them
<ActionParsnip> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dwidmann> !scoobysnacks
<ubottu> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<aga> ActionParsnip:  i have really bad  memory... that's my biggest issue i know i've read i know i've done... but i am having always hard time to remember how
<lean2501> thanks
<francesca> hello
<mrb__> hey... i need some help with the new Kubuntu 9.04 beta
<mrb__> anyone got it installed.. !?
<dwidmann> mrb__: might have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<mrb__> who can help me ofcours
<Riesh> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Aegiron> hi everyone
<Aegiron> I recently discovered the nifty feature of putting a sticky note on top of the screensaver, so enabling other users to leave me messages for whenever I return
<domw888> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Aegiron> But, it does not work as expected: If one single person leaves a note, an empty node appears on the screen with only the date in the title
<Aegiron> If 2 notes are sent, I get three notes on the desktop: an empty one, and the 2 notes that were left...
<Aegiron> has anyone else experienced this problem
<Aegiron> ?
<twisted_g> aga: got a relatively decent kde installation, minus digikam
<twisted_g> aga: suppose i'll just have to wait till compatible library wise
<twisted_g> no more autoremove messages *woohoo*
<gimox> finally kde upgrade has begun :)
<aga> twisted_g:
<aga> sorry i was doing dinner hihi
<gimox> i'm just sad that are only few files
<aga> dwidmann: mentioned that the kde4 release for digikam is out (i will find the link in a second) then i checked the repos, and i saw that the version there is something like 0.9.something... and apparently you need 0.10
<aga> in the webpage i have seen there is this version, but only the tarball so i guess it needs to be compiled...
<aga> and about that i cannot tell you a lot... but let me find the link
<aga> i guess that's the one you need twisted_g http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/434
<twisted_g> thanks aga.. not sure if i'm comfortable compiling with kubuntu... i come from gentoo, so i'm not unconfortable with building, but kubuntu is primarily a binary distribution right?
<Riesh> twisted_g: linux is linux ... if you like to complie software you can do as easy in kubuntu as in gentoo
<twisted_g> Riesh: i'm going to get to know apt a bit better first
<Riesh> twisted_g: there are many apt- programs
<sg> How complicated is it upgrading from 4.1 to 4.2 ?
<twisted_g> Riesh: i've been using linux for 12 years full time
<Riesh> like apt-cache
<Riesh> OK ok
<gimox> sd
<Riesh> me 10 year
<gimox> sg: you have to write only one, but VERY VERY comples command
<twisted_g> Riesh: just new to ubuntu and i don't want to end up in a situation where apt is autoremoving things because of lib conflicts
<gimox> sudo apt-get update
<Riesh> started with redhat  5.1
<twisted_g> Riesh: thats why i'll think long and hard before building digikam
<Riesh> :-)
<twisted_g> redhat 3 for me i think it was
<Riesh> :-)
<sg> in console just that ?
<twisted_g> then some slackware
<twisted_g> then gentoo
<twisted_g> and finally ubunut
<twisted_g> ubuntu
<gimox> sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade          copy paste this
<Riesh> my track was redhat > mandrake > suse > debian > ubuntu > kubuntu
<Riesh> also used gentoo
<twisted_g> ah i forgot about suse HEH
<sg> Ok thanks will do now :-/
<twisted_g> didn't last long with suse
<gimox> sorry, sg, correct command is
<gimox> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gimox> i forgot a sudo :P
<Riesh> i think when you install from source (coimpile) apt- won't get messe up
<dwidmann> twisted_g: if it's worth mentioning, digikam 0.10 works well
<aga> twisted_g:  sorry for the gaps, but dinner is in the fire... i dunno anything about compilng, but as Riesh said, linux is linux... and people around here seems to compile all the time
<sg> Okei helps that I'm slow on the keybord :-)
<twisted_g> aga: np hehehe
<gimox> anyway for the moment updates are just a little part of the real 4.2.2
<kuaera> gimox: I usually do && instead of ;
<gimox> i use && for testing
<twisted_g> aga: well, i'll build to /usr/local then
<dwidmann> compiling on a fresh install is somewhat tedious, but the more things you compile the more streamlined it becomes
<dwidmann> (seeing as you end up compiling and/or installing more and more dependencies)
<twisted_g> dwidmann: digikam is the bomb... i love it
<satish> how to install realplayer i hv downloaded .bin file
<kuaera> That, and there are a lot of tools to help with compilation
 * twisted_g nods
<kuaera> I agree. Digikam is an awesome example of opensource goodness
<twisted_g> dwidmann: it was a big shift for me moving from gentoo to kubuntu
<gimox> i usually create ~/Sources
<twisted_g> dwidmann: had to get used to NOT compiling everything :-P
<gimox> and compile everything in there
<ubunturos> is there a problem with KDE 4 and KMail's installation (is it conflicting with plasma?)
<dwidmann> twisted_g: pleasant change eh?
<kuaera> I think I went Slackware -> Gentoo -> [ Mandrake Debian RedHat ] -> Kubuntu
<gimox> kmail is preinstalled in kubuntu 9.04
<aga> ok.... now i am back hehehe
<dwidmann> ubunturos: what version of kde4/kmail? (ie: apt-cache polilcy kmail)
<dwidmann> **policy
<kuaera> Yes. Slackware was my first distro o_o
<gimox> me Debian -> (Sidux) -> Kubuntu
<gimox> slackware is almost boring
<aga> twisted_g:  i am just starting on linux ...i cannot advise much on stuff like compiling and where... but i am good googling ;)
<sg> Ok a long list of strange lines
<twisted_g> dwidmann: i've had to change my way of thinking, but yes, its been a pleasant change
<gimox> sidux it's quite better
<sg> And in the end
<dwidmann> me: Mandrake->Debian->Kubuntu->Debian->Kubuntu....
<cinex> kuaera: and ubuntu isn't ?
<sg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubunturos> dwidmann: see if http://pastebin.com/m118a095c can help you?
<aga> ubuntu - kubuntu - debian - kubuntu... debian annoyed me when i could not get to work ntfs3g and i needed it urgently :D
<twisted_g> aga: you've been more than helpful thanks, i'm the kubuntu noob see?
 * twisted_g grins
<gimox> it means you have already 4.2.2 files sg
<satish> please help me i hv downloaded RealPlayer11GOLD.bin from reaalplayer site how to install it ?
<gimox> are you using jaunty?
<aga> not really twisted_g using it from a month the most... before it was a kubuntized ubuntu hehehe... but i am a good googler :p
<ubunturos> dwidmann: to be more preceise KDE 4.1 and Kontact / KMail
<sg> hmm ok then I'm still stuck with my problem
<sg> blank menus
<cinex> satish: chmod u+x <ralplayer-file-name>; sudo ./<realplayer-file-name>
<gimox> sg: intrepid, jaunty...?
<twisted_g> kubuntized ubuntu *grin*
<Riesh> satish: "sh RealPlayer11GOLD.bin"
<aga> yeah... well :P
<sg> gimox intrepid, jaunty hmmm what is that??
<aga> there is a whole new dictionary to be learnt hihi
<dwidmann> ubunturos: kde 4.1 you say, yet that pastebin made a lot of mention of kde 4.2.1, which means either the kde ppa packakges, or jaunty kde packages
<gimox> ok, if you're using intrepid i get your problem :)
<twisted_g> aga: my dad is 72.. computer illitterate mostly, but using the pc for about a year now
<Slix> install server edition an do apt-get install kde :)
<twisted_g> aga: normally to rip gospel cds :-P
<gimox> jaunty is the next release of Ubuntu, it will be relesed on 27 april
<aga> hahahaaha
<gimox> atm is in Beta, but it's a lot more stable than intrepid :P
<twisted_g> aga: i left my account logged in and he sat down to write a cd with k3b
<sg> I'm using Kubuntu
<gimox> Ubuntu = Kubuntu
<twisted_g> aga: when i got back, he'd got "lost" and installed a gnome-desktop somehow
<kuaera> Cool. KDE 4.2.2 and ATi driver updates on the same day.
 * twisted_g grins
<dwidmann> kuaera: is 4.2.2 officially released now?
<gimox> not yet
<aga> hehehe... yeah when you don't know you can do the most difficult things without realizing
<gimox> only few files
<gimox> maybe this night we will see complete upgade
<gimox> *upgrade
<kuaera> dwidmann: I don't know. I just see that the kdelibs5 package has a version of 4.2.2-0ubuntu1
<gimox> yep
<sg> My problem beeing like in Amrok, or Konversation I pull down the menu nothing is there
<sg> The user list on the right is empty
<kuaera> gimox: Awesome :O Maybe KNotify will stop being broken, and the file picker will remember my sort settings \o/
<dwidmann> kuaera: guess they decided to do it early
<kuaera> sg: Do you have a default language set?
<sg> unless I click on the list then it shows
<gimox> i hope so kuaera
<sg> Yes I think
<dwidmann> kuaera: think I'll hold off on svn up'ing until the announcement though
<sg> could that be the propblem?
<gimox> sg you are using ad unstable version of kde
<kuaera> dwidmann: svn up? Repos? o_o
<gimox> it's quite normal that it gives you some problems
<gimox> switch to jaunty as soon as possible
<dwidmann> !info svn kuaera
<ubottu> 'kuaera' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<dwidmann> !info svn | kuaera
<kuaera> Lol.
<ubottu> kuaera: Package svn does not exist in intrepid
<dwidmann> !info subversion | kuaera
<ubottu> kuaera: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<dwidmann> bah
<satish> i tried sh RealPlayer11GOLD.bin but i think my download is corrupted thnx anyway
<gimox> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
 * astratto thinks people should start calling ubuntu by its versions, not code names...
<dwidmann> much better
<sg> Jaunty is that a type of Kubuntu?
<kuaera> Yes, I know what subversion is. I use it all the time.
<gimox> sh read here:
 * genii feeds dwidmann a cookie and coffee
<gimox> !jaunty
<dwidmann> astratto: it's the code name until the date of release, and no sooner.
<gimox> hem... read some lines before this
<dwidmann> **longer
<sg> ok
 * dwidmann eats the cookie and drinks the coffee and bangs his head against the wall
<astratto> dwidmann: yes, but people are still referring to dapper etc...
<kuaera> dwidmann: I was originally mentioning the packages for 4.2.2 on the repos, hence the ubuntu version (4.2.2-0ubuntu1)
<gimox> sg: you can download it now
<gimox> it's really stable
<dwidmann> astratto: they technically shouldn't, but they do anyway
<gimox> and no more problem with kde :)
<astratto> eheh yes, that's what I meant :)
<dwidmann> kuaera: but if you haven't guessed by what !info subversion said, I've been compiling KDE 4.2 branch from source :)
<gimox> anyone knows good SVN for kde 4.3?
<kuaera> dwidmann: Noted.
<gimox> sources!
<kuaera> Oooh.
<domw888> satish: why don't you use helix player? it's almost the same and you can find it in the repos instead of downloading and installing it
<peaches> Kubuntu GNU/Linux 8.10 Intrepid rolls off the tongue quite nice
<satish> is there any manual for offline reading available?
<kuaera> gimox: I usually just get stuff from KDE trunk - no version declarations there
<gimox> ok
<sg> Is dowloading done with a single comand in Console or is it a much bigger opuration than that?
<dwidmann> sg: downloading what?
<BlitZ> Hey
<dwidmann> hi
<sg> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BlitZ> Hey
<genii> sg: downloading a file in console is easy like: wget http://somewhere/filename
<satish_> recently i used mandriva it came with almost all the codecs we normally require(except mp4) why cant ubuntu do that
<susbwoy> Hi, just wondering if it is normal for flashplugin-nonfree NOT to work in konqueror with 8.10?
<gimox> it doesn't work nor for me in 9.04
<gimox> simply use Arora :)
<gimox> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<gimox> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<dwidmann> gimox: for flash to work in arora, you have to have qt 4.5 though
<gimox> i hope he have upgraded them
<cuznt> i am using my linksys router to port forward, yet every time i reboot my local client ip changes from .100 to .102 back and forth
<mefisto__> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): Simple cross-platform QtWebKit web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 397 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<gimox> a bit old
<gimox> now arora is at version 0.6 :P
<domw888> satish_:  what do you want to play? ram or rm?
<satish_> recently i used mandriva it came with almost all the codecs we normally require(except mp4) why cant ubuntu do that
<mefisto__> satish_: non-free stuff is optional in ubuntu
<satish_> well i dont have 24hr internet connection at home hence the problem is i cant download any codecs
<satish_> its better if its in the distro
<[-Haza-]> Afternoon folks. I think i might have some HD problems. I was told to install smartmontools? Ive done this via sudo apt-get smartmontools
<[-Haza-]> No shortcut icon was created for this tool so i did a whereis smartmontools and got:
<[-Haza-]> smartmontools: /etc/smartmontools /usr/share/smartmontools
<mefisto__> satish_: well maybe ubuntu is the wrong distro for you? when do you have an internet connection? it doesn't take long to download the codecs
<dwidmann> !restricted | satish_
<ubottu> satish_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: it's a command line utility; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda1
<mefisto__> !medibuntu | satish_
<ubottu> satish_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubunturos> satish_: it is better that you consider switching to free formats
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: replace /dev/sda1 with other partition names as needed
<[-Haza-]> p_quarles: Thank you! Its like you could read my mind ;)
<[-Haza-]> I wanted to ecplain the situation fully though. I know the pains of trying to help someone who says "Its not working!!11"
<[-Haza-]> ;)
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: no mind reading; that's just the standard command for that tool :)
<satish_> in india the max download speed available is 2mbps
<[-Haza-]> *explain
<ubunturos> satish_: that doesn't matter much, what matters more is the caps on downloads :(
<BlitZ> Lol
<BlitZ> "Its not working!!!"
<satish_> and also i hv dial up connection with rediculous 5to10 kbps speed
<BlitZ> What isn't working?
<BlitZ> "Well i threw the stick and the dog never ran!!!"
 * faydriss uses caps lock on d/l's      ;)
<BlitZ> hehe
<[-Haza-]> :D
<[-Haza-]> p_quarles: Okay that command returns some information about the HD
<[-Haza-]> p_quarles: SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
<[-Haza-]> That have anything to do with it?
<ubunturos> satish_: oh, that's really bad. If the monetary assets are good enough for you, you should consider ADSL
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: yep; health information; google "interpreting smartctl" for an explanation
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: and yes, sounds like you need to add the -s option to the command like it says
<[-Haza-]> p_quarles: Righto]
<ubunturos> faydriss: heh ..
<susbwoy> lol i do 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0' and it says it needs to download 24meg worth of pkgs, and 130meg hdd space will be used :(
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: oh, you know what? my bad! you're supposed to use the drive as an argument, not a particular partition
<p_quarles> [-Haza-]: so, smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ubunturos> faydriss: I guess, you do not have any limits on the data you download, do you?
<p_quarles> not /dev/sda2
 * [-Haza-] is listening
 * BlitZ is listening too
<faydriss> i bet i do
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone suggest a good program for CD ripping/
<ubunturos> susbwoy: looks like some GNOME libs
<dwidmann> |PaperTiger|: abcde ftw!!
<faydriss> i think i get a cut sometimes when i run bt and it really starts to rip
<[-Haza-]> |PaperTiger|: I think the defaul is K3b
<|PaperTiger|> [-Haza-], doesn't work. Doesn't pick up my CD
<[-Haza-]> |PaperTiger|: :(
<faydriss> papertiger is there a blank cd in the drawer?
<dwidmann> |PaperTiger|: that could be the sign of a deeper pro blem
<susbwoy> |PaperTiger|: does k3b rip?
<|PaperTiger|> susbwoy, it does, but doesn't pick up my CD
<|PaperTiger|> dwidmann, other programs recognize the CD
<faydriss> papertiger record to cd? or transfer to hard drive from cd?
<susbwoy> |PaperTiger|: try VLC
<dwidmann> anyhow, like I said a minute ago, abcde is an awesome cd ripper.
<|PaperTiger|> susbwoy, for ripping?
<susbwoy> Yeah, it has LAME i'm pretty sure
<BluesKaj> k3b rips very well, you have to choose the cdrom device in tree at the left of the K3B page
<|PaperTiger|> Okay, I'll try that when my other disk drives spits the disk out...
<twisted_g> i use cdparanoia from commandline :-P
<twisted_g> cdparanoia -B /dev/hdc
<aga> now that i think of it... any clue of why my dvd burner reads dvd's but not cd's???
<|PaperTiger|> Right, it's 'cos it's a data CD.. Not a normal audio CD. Didn't know that
<twisted_g> weeeeeeee
<|PaperTiger|> Next question, how do you create a new folder? Sounds stupid, but I can't work it out
<aga> hehe i ate too much
<|PaperTiger|> Sorted.
<susbwoy> :)
<twisted_g> create a new folder using?
<twisted_g> Dolphin?
<aga> or mkdir :p but yeah normally dolphin
<satish_> what is adobe air? how it works on ubuntu?
<cinex> cups-pdf isn't making readable pdfs :(
<mefisto__> satish_: adobe air is a conferencing tool. works in a browser. I don't think every feature works in linux. see adobe website
<mefisto__> satish_: or maybe I'm confusing adobe air with some other new adobe thing
<noren> hi all
<aga> evening noren
<noren> hows every one doing today, hopefully up and running bugfree :)
<twisted_g> lo noren
 * twisted_g is thoroughly deloused atm
<noren> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<victor__> hi!
<aga> well noren... still suffering poltergeists around here but surviving no major crashes
<victor__> is my first time using ubuntu
<victor__> ^
<victor__> someone could tell me if i should change to the kde thing?
<aga> welcome :)... ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aga> aaaaa
<victor__> ubutun
<aga> you can have both if you like, and try them
<victor__> and i'm spanish (sorry for my english)
<aga> it is actually up to what you like in my opinion
<noren> victor__: kde is graphically more pleasing i mean beautiful
<victor__> yeah i know but i don't know none of them so i don't care :P the thing is that im on GNU and
<jamesjedimaster> you can try both gnome and kde, and finally use one or the other
<victor__> it looks like old
<aga> jup
<victor__> (i come from windows vista)
<aga> kde is even nicer than vista :)
<noren> victor__: i think u will find kde more pleasing if u r coming from windows platform
<jamesjedimaster> it's like less painful
<aga> there was a time i had xfce kde gnome and enlightenment installed... kde was the winner
<victor__> and there is any problem if i change to kde having gnu on my computer?
<jamesjedimaster> nop, kde stores apps settings in .kde home user
<jamesjedimaster> gnome should do something similar
<p_quarles> victor__: GNU is the basic userland system; KDE is a completely different level of functionality
<victor__> and all my stuff (wifi and other hadware) would'n run?
<astratto> victor__: I guess you are talking about Gnome, not GNU
<aga> victor__:  everything should, and if not just select back gnome when login
<twisted_g> victor__: which window managers / desktop environments have you tried?
<victor__> no :S
<mefisto__> victor__: there is a spanish channel if you prefer
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<isus> zx
<anindya> hi guys
<noren> !hi | anindya
<ubottu> anindya: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<anindya> first time here so whats up just installed jaunty
<anindya> what hapened to kde-games package
<noren> !jaunty | anindya
<ubottu> anindya: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Idhan> is there any command line to fine a file..?
<Idhan> fine*find
<aga> whereis <file>
<fosco_> find
<fosco_> locate
<twisted_g> if you use locate, you might waht to run updatedb first
<twisted_g> if its not happening automatically
<mefisto__> I think you'll need to run updatedb with sudo
<Idhan> thanks to all you...
<satish__> shit
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phoenixz>  Whats the default encoding used in KDE editors to save text files?
<mefisto__> unicode
<mefisto__> utf8
<phoenixz> mefisto__: UTF-8? perfect! thanks!
<victor__> how can i make mi mic run
<victor__> ?
<p_quarles> victor__: is the device recognized in kmix? if so, you may just need to turn the volume on it up
<noren_> victor__: by default the mic vol is turned off i guess, run alsamixer and unmute the same
<twisted_g> victor__: also check if you have onboard sound AND an extra sound card, as well as if you have mic inputs on the front of your pc
<susbwoy> Hi, I recently installed flashplugin-nonfree, and just installed firefox3. Flash video is working fine, however there is no sound. Anyone able to point me in the right direction? Kubuntu 8.10.
<susbwoy> No sound in the flash videos. Sound in KDE works fine.
<blip-> hi,  I'm running kubuntu 8.04 and trying to set up pulseAudio based on this ubuntu guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio ... however the stuff under "Configuring PulseAudio" I cannot apply since I'm not running gnome... any idea how to do this from command line or via some KDE tool ?   thanks
<mack431> hi some days ago i was here because of a boot problem after a system patch of kubuntu
<mack431> i solved the problem anybody interested in how?
<Bsims{fs}> I need help knowing if my psu is within spec http://paste.ubuntu.com/142300/
<mack431> after the patch finished the grub files wasnt set right
<mack431> thats why i got this weired message of kdesudo isnt working while booting
<mack431> i set the right files in menu.lst and started system everything was fine after changing menu.lst in grub
<mack431> but i still wonder why the grub files werent set after patch finished
<Bsims{fs}> mack431: sudo update-grub?
<mack431> what do you mean Bsims{fs}
<mack431> i used kate to update menu.lst manualy
<mack431> with kdesudo kate menu.lst
<noren_> !seti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seti
<noren_> !bonic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonic
<noren_> !boinc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc
<mack431> well maybe this will help somebody just in case for the log
<mack431> cya
<genii> noren_: When trying to find out about package names, use !info packagename
<genii> !info boinc-app-seti | noren_
<ubottu> noren_: boinc-app-seti (source: boinc-app-seti): SETI@home application for the BOINC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.13+cvs20060510-4 (intrepid), package size 229 kB, installed size 672 kB
<genii> For instance
<noren_> thnkx
<genii> noren_: np
<noren_> is there any channel for boinc
<noren_> genii: how can i check if i am using the nvidia driver i have nvidia gt8600 card
<genii> noren_:  Check the X log
<noren_> where tht
<genii> noren_: var/log/Xorg.0.log      or so
<genii> noren_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log   rather
<alelinux> salve
<Elone> do kubuntu got speech recognition software?
<Ash-Fox> Elone, there is speech recognition software available for linux, but I've never used it.
<Ash-Fox> Elone, speech recognition generally isn't that popular due to reasons like this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<Elone> let me see ^^
<Elone> lol what a idiot
<Lego_Dan> hello I just installed kubuntu, and can't seem to get to a window manager
<peaches> oh man that youtube video is funny
<Lego_Dan> the screen, just shuts off and when it comes back on it has the _ flahsing in the top left, and in the bottom middle it has a larger X , and it keeps repeating
<Lego_Dan> I am using a radeon 2400 HD
<Lego_Dan> PCI card
<Lego_Dan> could anyone help me?
<Lego_Dan> matti?
<Lego_Dan> could you help me?
<Elone> Lego_Dan, install radeon driver may be?
<Lego_Dan> shouldn't it of installed the driver during the installation.. how do i get to a terminal so i can install the driver
<Elone> alt+ctrl+f1 ?
<[agatha]> g'night
<Lego_Dan> ok how do i connect to the internet with the terminal, or find the name of my wireless device?
<matti> sorry i can't help you
<Lego_Dan> like in bsd i could ifconfig ral0 but ifconfig is working but im not sure what my card is because ral0 isn't working..
<Lego_Dan> and it says when i use wlan0 that my ssid is unknown host ?
<Elone> iwconfig?
<Lego_Dan> thanks.
<Lego_Dan> so would this be work? iwconfig wlan0 ssid Lego_Bridge wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0xblah blahblah
<genii> Lego_Dan: Interface names are standardised in (k)ubuntu not by manufacturer name like in BSD but like eth0 eth1 for wired, wlan0 wlan1   etc for wireless lo for local, etc
<Lego_Dan> ok then it doesn't see my wireless device at all..
<Lego_Dan> *sigh* this is what i was afraid of...
<genii> Lego_Dan: Does:  ifconfig                  show wlan0 ?
<Elone> plug in the cable XD fix the video first XD
<Lego_Dan> ifconfig shows wlan0 wmaster0 lo and some extra stuff i can't see cuz pause/scroll lock doesn't work so im not sure how to scroll up at this point
<genii> Lego_Dan: wlan0 does exist then. The wmaster0 is the usb bus it is attached to. Likely some rtl8187 or such
<Elone> pipe to | more ?
<Lego_Dan> i use wireless so plugging in the cable will be hard :P i would like to fix the video first but if i can't get the driver .. might be hard :P
<genii> Lego_Dan: shift-pageup
<Lego_Dan> nice thatnks
<Lego_Dan> thanks*
<Lego_Dan> ok so wlan is my wired lan or wireless ?
<genii> Lego_Dan: wlan0 = wifi eth0=wired
<Lego_Dan> ok ok.. so for wep whats the syntax.. cuz it doesn't like the bsd one :P
<genii> I have to get going to an appointment, will be /away until I reconnect elsewhere.
<Lego_Dan> ah ok. well thanks for the help.
<genii> Lego_Dan: The usual tools would be iwlist iwconfig    and so on. Or make manual entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<blip-> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<blip-> !pulseaudio
<blip-> that guide doesn't apply, it talks about using the gnome guis to configure pulseAudio... it didn't work for me.  I have no sound now on kubuntu 8.04
<Elone> Lego_Dan,  you can do iwconfig --help for infomation you need
<Lego_Dan> thanks Elone.
<Lego_Dan> afk for a few
<sg> #exit
<julmumma> hi! can someone answer a simple question.. How do you set gnome icon theme (for gnome apps) in kde4?
<peaches> julmumma: do you have the gnome packages installed as well?
<black9ice_> ok I know I must be dumb, but forgive me being new to KDE, how do I change the looks of the windows in KDE 4.2?
<julmumma> peaches, yes both desktops installed
<josh-l> hey folks, something strange is happening when i try to send stuff to trash via dolphin... it pops up a little notification window, and takes a very long time to move to trash, this happened after I logged into a ftp site via dolphin... help? running jaunty
<peaches> julmumma: have you change icon theme in gnome before? that is likely the best way to change it from KDE as well
<peaches> julmumma: ie, use the same program from inside kde.. it's probably gconf or someothing like that
<peaches> black9ice_: all that is under systemsettings, apperance tab. youre probably looking for the windows sub tab
<josh-l> anyone help?
<julmumma> peaches, i'm not sure I follow you here.. but the gnome icon theme is set in gconf-editor and ~/.gtkrc-2.0 but it still doesn't apply when running gnome apps.. maybe it should.. weird
<donald> Hi, I am having a problem getting sound to work - everything else, including the proprietary drivers for my video card installed perfectly. When I try to use sound on here, I get this message: "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI, ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)." but still it does not work. Any help?
<donald> I am using Kubuntu 9.04 beta
<black9ice_> peaches: umm, I have no systemsettings > appearance tab, I have a default install and I can change the way windows boxes look but not the windows themselves
<thebe> [root@localhost public]# smbclient //linux/home/geoffr -U geoffr
<peaches> julmumma: it may be that kubuntu or KDE4 is using qt-gtk engine by default now or something else causing writes to .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 instead. copy .gtkrc-2.0 to .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and see what happens
<thebe> Password:
<thebe> Domain=[LINUX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.3-5]
<thebe> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<thebe> how could i connect the samba server if i get the problem like this
<peaches> black9ice_: you're right Appearance isn't a tab.. it's a button. by systemsettings I mean the command, aka the System Settings program. it's in KDE not GNOME btw
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<thebe> hello
<thebe> could you not help me in my problem??
<julmumma> peaches, thank you very much for the help now it works =) using the gnome app for that did work.. first there was errors but re setting themes did the trick
<julmumma> thanks again :) goodnite
<peaches> julmumma: bada bing.. have a good one. the bill is in the mail
<julmumma> hehe =)
<yoritomo> is it true it is impossible to get working a Lexmark 2300 series printer under ubuntu ?
<yoritomo> generic driver not working ?
<josh-l> hey folks, something strange is happening when i try to send stuff to trash via dolphin... it pops up a little notification window, and takes a very long time to move to trash, this happened after I logged into a ftp site via dolphin... help? kubuntu jaunty
<josh-l> this only happens when i move to trash, or delete with delete key, but not when I delete from delete entry in right click menu...
<yoritomo> for me at least not
<josh-l> any thoughts for me pls
<black9ice_> peaches: yes but all I have is the QT configuration, nothing more or less, if I right click the desktop I can change "Desktop Settings" which is wallpaper etc...  nothing about the windows appearance... grrr.
<thebe> [root@localhost public]# smbclient //linux/home/geoffr -U geoffr
<thebe> Password:
<thebe> Domain=[LINUX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.3-5]
<thebe> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<thebe> how to connect samba in this case
 * dennister is away: Gone away for now.
<thebe> in this problem
<yoritomo> then is it here somebody had succes installing a Lexmark 2300 series printer on ubuntu?
<yoritomo> or kubuntu ?
<black9ice_> peaches: which I mean all I can change is the plasma themes, not the windows...
<peaches> black9ice_: wait, you only have QT configuration in the System Settings? the title of the window is System Settings right? same program that pops up when you type the systemsettings command
<yoritomo> in that case can you help me for the installation ?
<black9ice_> peaches: um ok thats odd, I see that using "systemsettings" gets me there but I must be blind as to where that is in the menu is it even exists...
<peaches> black9ice_: check under Settings
<thebe> yuiyuyuiy
<peaches> black9ice_: you can also type alt+f2 and type System Settings to get there
<cerrie> hey all
<black9ice_> peaches: right but I swear, under the settings menu, I only have KDE wallet, NVidia panel and QT settings....
<cerrie> looking for a gnome compatibe instant messeger with webcam ??
<voracious> I need your help for samba connection
<peaches> blackflag: that's a fresh kubuntu install?
<leifgillberg> hello all
<leifgillberg> ??
<leifgillberg> ok bye
<leifgillberg> hello all there
<victor__> why should i try kubuntu instead of linuxmint o suse? i'm a begginer somebudy can help me?
<leifgillberg> you dont like kubuntu
<victor__> i don't know
<victor__> it's my first time on linux :S
<leifgillberg> ok but its nice on linux
<victor__> i wanna change but gnome it's too ... odd
<victor__> i wanna something more nice
<leifgillberg> bye for all and goodnight
<victor__> and beauty, i dont get to install the kde
<victor__> :(
<efisio> ciao a tutti
<victor__> anyone can help me?
<loganWHD> whats the best tool to create a dvd out of an avi file on kubuntu?
<victor__> #ubunt
<victor__> #ubuntu
<donald> Hi, I am having a problem getting sound to work - everything else, including the proprietary drivers for my video card installed perfectly. When I try to use sound on here, I get this message: "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI, ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)." but still it does not work. Any help? I am using Kubuntu 9.04 beta.
<loganWHD> whats the best tool to create a dvd out of an avi file on kubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> donald, perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu+1 (if that channel still exists :P) or #kubuntu-devel
<devilsadvocate> (for support on the beta)
<donald> Thank you, devilsadvocate
#kubuntu 2009-04-02
<picketfence> Hey all. I forget how to get the Public Key from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net
<picketfence> I know it's a wget command, but I can't remember all there is to it.
<BluesKaj> picketfence , copy and paste the "deb" lines , in upper right to your sources.list and do sudo apt-get update
<picketfence> Am I correct in thinking that Kubuntu 8.10 running KDE 4.1 is Intrepid?
<SteBo> picketfence: yes
<picketfence> Ok, now where is the sources.list? I thought it was in /etc
<SteBo> picketfence: /etc/apt/sources.list
<picketfence> Ah, right. I'll get this eventually.  :-)
<SteBo> :-) cu, I have to go to bed
<sithlord48> hey everyone , does any one know why k3b will not burn my junty iso to a blank dvd ?
<bunnykinx> hello guys
<picketfence> Ok, I don't mean to complain, but I have the required lines in my sources.list, but apt-get update still says it cannot find the GPG it needs.
<picketfence> And of all things, it suggests that I run apt-get update to fix the problem. ???
<bunnykinx> has anyone here managed to get kubuntu 9.04 onto a liveusb yet?
<picketfence> I'll be back.
<bunnykinx> is there anyone here that can point me in the right direction to the source for kubuntu 9.04
<leonet> msg/ hola
<bunnykinx> ?
<leonet> alguien que hable español
<Sir-Gon> #kubuntu-es ?
<Sir-Gon> :B
<leonet> mil gracias
<bunnykinx> guys... anyone else having problems streaming shoutcast stations on amarok
<amelie> hi
<amelie> i know i asked this question several times; but i'm still getting the same problem
<amelie> i have a intel 64 pc with kubuntu 8.10
<amelie> i'd downloaded the flashplayer and installed it
<amelie> but, for a strange reason it stop working
<amelie> how do i make it work?
<josh-l> is there anything bad about setting up prelink?
<sithlord48> jockey does nothing when i try to activate my ati driver <- jaunty amd64
<javier> buenas noches
<javier> alguien con experiencia con la paca de cideo via chrome 9
<cuznt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javier> good night
<javier> something with experience in video chrome 9 igp from via?
<javier> i have a notebook bangho from argentina and i have serious problem with installation video
<javier> sorry about my bad english
<Lego_Dan> someone please.  I still can't get kubuntu to boot and would just like some help getting back to bsd.. i know i installed kubuntu over my xp partition.. so how to i get back to my bsd partition
<Lego_Dan> grub doesn't give me any boot options and just keeps booting kubuntu which just keeps doing the same stupid thing... and not booting.
<javier> fixmbr desde el cd de xp
<javier> y volves a arrancar el xp
<Lego_Dan> it goes to a black screen with a white outlined x in the bottom middle of my screen and a _ flickering in the top left
<Lego_Dan> javier, I don't know what you mean.. i dont' know how to use kunbutu.. today was my first day trying to install it and it hasn't been good..
<javier> lego_dan du you speack spanish?
<Lego_Dan> no
<javier> ok my english its very bad jajajajaj ok
<Lego_Dan> ok. thats fine, i will be patient with you if you can with me :)
<javier> tell me again
<javier> and im use dictionari
<Lego_Dan> I ran dual boot xp and FreeBSD, and installed kubuntu over xp and it changed the name of the partition, but I can't get Kubuntu to boot, and GRUB won't let me or even show me my BSD partition.. so basically Im screwed... can't boot either os.
<Lego_Dan> i can get to a command prompt in kubuntu but thats it if i let it try and boot kde it crashes every time
<Lego_Dan> and I really either want to get Kubuntu working or get back to bsd :)
<Lego_Dan> \:(
<javier> The live does CD of kubuntu you start(extract) and works correctomente?
<Lego_Dan> Im confused. I used the 8.10 install cd
<Lego_Dan> it installed fine.. but the desktop won't boot, and I can't get back to BSD. like grub didn't notice that i have bsd installed
<javier> Ok owe bootear the CD of kubuntu in way live CD
<Lego_Dan> ok how do that?
<javier> Not the option of installation if not the option live CD
<Lego_Dan> ?
<javier> You have to bootear from the CD and when this take-off you aparecera a menu where you can choose the option to try kubuntu without altering the equipment(team)
<cuznt> lego_dan sounds like x needs to be reconfigured
<Elonetaru> anyone know how do i passby speed limit in school?
<cuznt> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<cuznt> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Lego_Dan> javier, ok so im booting the cd.  cuznt, how do I reconfigure x
<Lego_Dan> ok so try the option "Try Kubuntu without any change to your computer"
<javier> yes
<Lego_Dan> ok so what will this do?
<Lego_Dan> what changes does the kubuntu install make that this won't ??
<Lego_Dan> its not loading the monitor just keeps shutting off.. and then comes on with the _ flashing in the top left corner, then my monitor shuts off again...
<Lego_Dan> its done it about 5 times already
<Lego_Dan> and this is all it does when the actual install try and boot.. only i get the white outlined x in the bottom middle
<javier> Ok give me a second
<Lego_Dan> now it has stopped.. but the screen is completely black with the _ flashing in the top left corner
<shock_day13> hey fellows
<Lego_Dan> hello
<shock_day13> recently i tried to do some customising with satrt up manager
<shock_day13> and now i dont see usplash screen
<shock_day13> it shows text insted
<shock_day13> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Lego_Dan> crazy, I in worse shape then you :P atleast you see something :)
<Lego_Dan> I'm*
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> wht happens with you on startup?
<Lego_Dan> I installed 8.10 on my second partition and now I can't access my first partition, and on start up all i get is my monitor shutting of when it comes on i have _ flashing in the top corner and a white outlined x in the bottom middle.. I have a Radeon 2400 HD PCI card, and yea.. It won't let me use my BSD partition...
<shock_day13> ohhhhh
<Lego_Dan> :P i would love a menu issue at this ponit :P
<shock_day13> :D
<Lego_Dan> i wonder if its my radeon 2400HD or if its kde4 ... I just want grub to let me boot my bsd box...
<Lego_Dan> partition...
<shock_day13> did you install 2 distros?
<Lego_Dan> what do you mean? I always ran dual boot, xp / bsd . and I installed Kubuntu over xp - deleted the partition and created a slice with the kubuntu install. leaving my BSD partition completely untouched.. and GRUB doesn't see my bsd and automatically just boots into kubuntu which.. doesn't boot properly
<adrian__> hola
<adrian__> alguien habla castellano?
<shock_day13> i dont exactly know the solution to this problem
<javier> si
<adrian__> jeje
<shock_day13> but i had read in an article
<javier> somos dos jajajaja
<adrian__> como va?
<adrian__> se
<javier> bien y vos
<adrian__> todo ok
<adrian__> tenes idea
<adrian__> de como puedo solucionar
<adrian__> un problema con el audio ALSA
<adrian__> ?
<javier> que te hace
<shock_day13> that in case if you want to install 2 distros on one machine then you have to give the same home partion or root partition
<shock_day13> or something like that
<picketfence> What is that program that lets you see how much space you have on your hd?
<picketfence> I thought it was something like KDiskFree
<shock_day13> i once tried installing sabayon4 and kubuntu 8.10
<shock_day13> and faced the same problem
<Lego_Dan> so how do i do that.. why did i never have to with xp and freebsd?
<adrian__> jeje
<adrian__> no hace nada
<adrian__> no tiene audio
<adrian__> es una satellite a135
<adrian__> ubuntu 64
<javier> que distro estas usando
<adrian__> ubuntu
<allen> check
<adrian__> debian creo
<javier> 8.04?
<adrian__> 8.10
<adrian__> ahora estaba bajando la 9.04
<javier> es un dolor de huevos la 8.10 jajajaja
<adrian__> si?
<adrian__> grrr
<javier> espera a que salga la version final
<picketfence> never mind, I found it.
<adrian__> voy a actualizarla
<javier> para bajarla
<adrian__> oka
<adrian__> de donde sos_
<adrian__> ?
<javier> tenes el icono del parlante arriba a la derecha
<shock_day13> well i guess its cos xp has completely different system files
<javier> ?
<adrian__> si
<adrian__> es mas
<javier> de salliquelo prv. de buenos aires
<adrian__> ah
<adrian__> mar del plata
<adrian__> pv de bs b
<shock_day13> i guess due to the similarity between the linux distros filesystems
<shock_day13> they conflict each other
<adrian__> si .es mas
<adrian__> la ruedita
<adrian__> del volumen funciona (graficamente digo(
<javier> si le das doble click con el boton izquierdo no te habre las preferencia del audio es como el del xp
<adrian__> si
<javier> y fijate de subir todos
<adrian__> no marca error x ningun lado
<adrian__> pero
<shock_day13> tell you what
<adrian__> no se escuchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<adrian__> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<javier> ya vengo
<shock_day13> go to google
<adrian__> oka
<adrian__> saludossssssssssssssssssss
<shock_day13> and search for LINUX FOR YOU
<shock_day13> and in that site
<shock_day13> go the archives
<shock_day13> and try to find the article in feb 2009's issue
<Lego_Dan> how do i get to the archives..
<shock_day13> there would be a link for archives on the home page
<shock_day13> wait i'll give you the url
<Lego_Dan> um :S im getting a website under construction..
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> this site just shows the article heading
<shock_day13> and not the full article
<shock_day13> http://72.14.235.132/search?q=cache:UVuNp-oNFNMJ:www.hentzenwerke.com/wp/installingmultiplelinuxdistributions_onasinglebox.pdf+how+to+install+two+different+linux+distributions+on+one+machine&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in&client=firefox-a
<shock_day13> i hope this would help
<Lego_Dan> Thanks I'll give it a read and get back to ya :)
<shock_day13> no problem
<earle> User talk:67.86.88.191 (hist) candace Mackensen 20060812212714 hive of scum and villainy [edit=sysop:move=sysop]
<earle> grr thanks irssi
<earle> s/candace// # tab-paste mistake
<earle> anyway, that comment made me chuckle
<earle> ugh wrong channel as well!
 * earle facepalms
<holyscott> Is it me or did 9.04 just download kde 4.2.2?
<deghar> hola
<theemulator> Hola a todos
<yosh_> I'm French
<yosh_> And I'd want to speak to some French speakers
<Riesh> !fr
<[agatha]> i will try to find you today evening J-_ so we can catch up a bit... many things changed lately
<Riesh> He, ubottu is gone
<yosh_> !fr
<[agatha]> yosh_:  #ubuntu-fr
<[agatha]> is the channel for support in french
<mattparry> Hi, I want to run kde trunk, but having trouble - what is the best channel for help?
<GentooJohnny> mattparry, good question.
<mattparry> I an running jaunty, but reading planetkde and all the exciting things going into kde 4.3 I wanted to run trunk
<Riesh> mattparry: what is this kde trunk you want to run ?
<mattparry> I have setup a virtualbox guest and installed kubuntu, but I am getting lost in the techbase articals on how to build trunk
<Riesh> mattparry: kde 4.2.2 just came into Jaunty .... kde.org not even have a roadmap for kde 4.3
<mattparry> well i *think* I want to run the 4.3 trunk
<mattparry> ok, maybe 4.3 trunk isnt the correct word, but when I read the planet, they say check out so and so in svn
<Riesh> you want to compile kde yourself ? ...
<mattparry> Thanks for your questions Riesh - I tried using kde-neon-nightly, but that is not for jaunty and did not update anything
<Riesh> will take several hours to compile ... you also need to compile qt yourself i think .... will also take a long time
<Riesh> mattparry: neon is the nickname for Amarok Nightly build
<Riesh> not for kde
<mattparry> thats correct, but they also do a kde daily build
<mattparry> im guessing this is not the best channel, i understand that, do you know which is the best channel?
<Riesh> Amarok is the default music player for kde ...
<Riesh> maybe you can ask in #kde
<mattparry> thanks Riesh I will try in #kde
<keisangi> hi there, i installed xbar, but it doesn't display menus.. just tasks
<keisangi> how can i make it display global menus
<gp> hi
<gp> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<gp> hello
<gp_> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<gp> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<gp2you> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<gopogo> hi
<gp2you> hello
<gp2you> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<gopogo> kde 4.2 sucks
<gopogo> its like vista
<gp2you> anybody there
<husayn> i have instaled interpid .. but my screen is blur
<husayn> and when i decrease resolution to 800*600 it works fine
<husayn> any idea ?
<anr78> Isn't setup of dual screen from the gui supported in 8.10/9.04? I can't choose _not_ to clone screens.
<wet> hi, how can i use both mouse and mousepad on 8.10 in same time?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hay alguien alli
<ubuntu_> soy nuevo en esto y no se que hacer
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> jackson
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hola lepricon
<gp2you> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<jackson> hi
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hi jackson
<gp2you> i am using the cursed kde 4.2 and its not mounting usb drive automatically
<ubuntu_> are you there ???
<ubuntu_> estas alli ??
<ubuntu_> nin gun culero habla
<ubuntu_> q puts
<tsimpson> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> tan alli o tan
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> the usb is a problem
<ubuntu_> i have a solution
<rraphink> firewire?
<rraphink> hi tonio_
<Tonio_> yop rraphink !
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: ease up on the enter key
<husayn_> i have installed flash player.. but still when i open firefox 3.x or sea monkey it says that you have got a older version of flash or you have flash disabled... now what to do i cant see youtube
<jackson> !weather 16001
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 16001
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hey bro how r u
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not bad, work is quiet so im chillin
<eagles0513875> im having a problem mounting my remotte share
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you ok
<eagles0513875> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:~$ sudo smbmount //192.168.2.2/users /mnt/WindowsShare -o -username=jonathan,password=623xvnqh48, rw
<eagles0513875> mount error: can not change directory into mount target /mnt/WindowsShare
<eagles0513875> getting frustrated as u can see above
<ActionParsnip> you have a space in your options line
<eagles0513875> im trying to mount that folder which i have on a remote machine
<eagles0513875> where
<ActionParsnip> between , and the r of rw
<ActionParsnip> you can't just throw in spaces because it takes your fancy
<eagles0513875> i know im still only half awake i removed the space but i still get the same error
<eagles0513875> does the folder have to be shared from the windows machine for it to work
<ActionParsnip> yes, unless you access one of the automatically shared resources in windows (which i HATE)
<eagles0513875> thats interesting i typed the machine ip and i logged in and i seem to have access to what i need that way O_O
<ActionParsnip> like admin$ (WINDOWS\SYSTEM32) and all drives are shared hidden (like C$) and only accessible by Admin accounts
<eagles0513875> well i logged in with my account which is admin
<ActionParsnip> is the folder shared as 'users'
<eagles0513875> its shared in users
<eagles0513875> its in the users folder and shared from within
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhh vista lol
<eagles0513875> tried to mount it again and the same error
<ActionParsnip> then its not shared on LAN, it needs sharing properly, make sure your chosen account has appropriate access to the files as well as the share (windows has 2 share permission sets for some stupid reason)
<eagles0513875> i added the admin account which is my login acount
<eagles0513875> so wait i have to add my account jonathan which is the admin account adn the admin account
<eagles0513875> still nothing
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: still nothing i have added permissions for admin and jonathan account and still wont mount
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: is it for the share as well as the files themselves
<eagles0513875> yes but the files are in other folder
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> i never had this problem in intrepid
<eagles0513875> seems like there is an issue with it in jaunty and that channel is dead right now
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: try: smbclient -L //192.168.2.2
<ActionParsnip> jaunty is killer :D. I'm loving it
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/142586/
<eagles0513875> right now im loving it as well but getting rather frustrated with this samba issue
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: are you in offtopic
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im wondering if the issue could be caused by the rc of vista sp2
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: could ask in ##windows to see if anyone else has this issue. I dont use windows so I cannot really advise past the mount command
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600004
<eagles0513875> thanks ActionParsnip :) great help as always
<ActionParsnip> hih noren
<noren> hi ActionParsnip: i got some prob with nvidia 8600gt card display...... http://imagebin.ca/view/lqEuzN.html  can u guide me
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im loving jaunty though
<noren> theres a grid like view always i have updated all the latest drivers also
<ActionParsnip> noren: pretty
<noren> ??
<ActionParsnip> noren: boot to root recovery mode and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<faLUCE> Hi. is it possible to extracte a c-style array pointer ( char* , in my case ) from a std::vector<char> ?
<eagles0513875> faLUCE:  that looks like something for the #c++ channel
<husayn_> when i open youtube.com from firefox 2, my cpu goes to 100%
<husayn_> is there a solution to it
<tsimpson> faLUCE: yes, .data(), but as eagles0513875 said ##c++ is where to ask
<faLUCE> eagles0513875: LOL, I wrote it in the wrong channel
<faLUCE> :)
<noren> sorry got disconnected ActionParsnipdid u say something
<faLUCE> tsimpson: thanks anyway :)
<faLUCE> tsimpson: anyway you gave me the right answer :) :)
<tsimpson> faLUCE: btw, if you want a vector<char>, why not just use std::string ;)
<tsimpson> same thing really, but with convenience functions
<noren> sorry got disconnected ActionParsnip did u say something
<faLUCE> tsimpson: it can vary
<tsimpson> faLUCE: vary how?
<faLUCE> tsimpson: it can be a vector of other types too
<tsimpson> faLUCE: if you're writing a template, just use iterators
<ActionParsnip> noren: just saying howdy
<faLUCE> tsimpson: I'm using a template
<faLUCE> not writing one
<tsimpson> faLUCE: most will want iterators then
<noren> ActionParsnip: i m good but not my display :(
<ActionParsnip> noren: what release are you using?
<noren> since my prob is same with windows and ubuntu i m looking for some deep end solution
<eagles0513875> !release | noren
<ubottu> noren: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eagles0513875> wrong thing noren
<eagles0513875> !version | noren
<ubottu> noren: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<noren> eagles0513875: what good the version do ??
<eagles0513875> tells you what release of kubuntu you have
<eagles0513875> if its intrepid hardy w/e
<eagles0513875> that will give the answer to what ActionParsnip had asked about what version you have
<ActionParsnip> noren: if you can boot to recovery root console, run: lsb_release -c
<noren> ActionParsnip: i m using ubuntu jaunty as of now
<ActionParsnip> noren: jaunty isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> noren: /j #ubuntu+1
<noren> http://imagebin.ca/view/lqEuzN.html this is the prob i m trying to fix, the grid like view. very anoying
<noren> ActionParsnip: i know but jaunty is not the prob, its the same in hardy also
<ActionParsnip> noren: well you are running jaunty so are subject to jaunty beta-ness
<ActionParsnip> noren: so your support is in +1 until you rinstall intrepid or the official release of jaunty
<noren> anyone knows any official support channel of nvidia.. i think this is card specific prob
<noren> ActionParsnip: i have both intrepid 32bit and jaunty 64bit as of now
<ActionParsnip> then i'd check your nvidia hardware is ok, you should be able to use the 180 driver
<noren> yes i am trying to figure out how to check if my nvidia hardware is ok
<ActionParsnip> noren: i'd open case and look at it with the system off and make sure its plugged in correctly if its an expansion card
<noren> my prob is 400w psu enogh for 8600gt ??
<ActionParsnip> depends on ram amount and cpu speed / type as well as all the other junk in your system
<ActionParsnip> noren: if you have 8 CPUs with 64Gb RAM, probably not
<noren> i got 1 gb ram and amd 64bit dual processor
<ActionParsnip> should be ok
<marie_blubb> morning. I'd like to install my scanner canoscan 9900f but I cannot find drivers. I'm new to kubuntu, so what do I do? install XP?
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495752
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: let me see if canon have a driver
<Underbyte0000> *hugs his gnome and its "search for drivers" feature*
<Tm_T> Underbyte0000: your point is?
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: nope, they dont make one
<marie_blubb> canon just supports macintosh and windows. the forum says its not going to work. I found a few other forums that tell me the same. but what do I do then, really install a second XP
<marie_blubb> do the drivers for mac work with linux ?
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: looks like you need a dual boot or use the scanner on a seperate system
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: i wouldnt think so at all, no
<marie_blubb> hm really? do you have these problems often with linux. as I'm newbie that confuses me really
<RurouniJones> Scanners can be a pain in the arse with linux
<RurouniJones> Printers less so
<Tm_T> RurouniJones: now now
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: linux is unfortunately considered "niche"
<Tm_T> marie_blubb: I usually look first what I buy, so, HP for example is known to have good support for Linux
<RurouniJones> Basically for scanners you want to find one that aworks nicely with linux before you buy
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: stupid companys dont make drivers as they can make a tonne more money supporting "more popular" OSes
<Underbyte0000> Tim_T: My point is that Either Gnome is better then KDE or KDE is better then Gnome for several obscure and ultimately irrelivant reaosns that i'm sure we could argue for hours
<Underbyte0000> :-P
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: so they ditch linux / BSD etc
<marie_blubb> ok thanks. :(
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: if you mak sure the scanner you intend to purchase is linux friendly you wont get tis kind of issue, same with all hardware
<Tm_T> Underbyte0000: 1) you failed with my nick  2) false, that function is also in KDE, it's called jockey-(your DE)
<Tm_T> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<RurouniJones> !info jockey
<ubottu> Package jockey does not exist in intrepid
<Tm_T> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Tm_T> !info jockey-gnome
<ubottu> Package jockey-gnome does not exist in intrepid
<Tm_T> anyway, packages related to it:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jockey&searchon=names&suite=intrepid
<Underbyte0000> Tm_T: 1)Ach, die grammatischen nazi ist hier!  2)Perhaps, but thats irrelivant because KDE is so damn conveluted, its hard to find anything.  3)google knows too
 * genii thinks about switching to decaf
<[Vex]> genii: don't! it doesn't work ;)
<genii> [Vex]: I was up half the night working on a tough problem and had too much caffeine now
<[Vex]> genii: there's no such thing!
<genii> Heh, I'd usually agree
<[Vex]> genii: there's "the shits", but no such thing as too much coffee
<[Vex]> how come I can have more than one KDE Wallet Service ?
<[Vex]> my kvpnc uses another one than my i.e. KMail (and yesterday my kssaskpass)
<genii> Well, you can have multiple wallets, each with it's own password, etc.
<ActionParsnip> you can have too much, i have a mate who chugs energy drinks all day and he's borderline diabetic
<ActionParsnip> and has a lot of shaks
<ActionParsnip> *shakes
<ActionParsnip> not cool
<[Vex]> genii: not the issue
<[Vex]> genii: yesterday, I had ksshaskpass v 0.4.1, this somehow included a linkage to an old version of kwallet
<[Vex]> compiled v 0.5.1 -> issue solved
<[Vex]> now for kvpnc.....
<genii> [Vex]: Ah, glad to see you resolved it, and shared the solution as well for others
<[Vex]> sharing ;) is caring
<edward_> hi
<edward_> guten morgen
<[Vex]> genii: crap... Help -> About in kvpnc says: "kvpnc 0.9.0 (Using KDE 3.5.10)"
<genii> [Vex]: Heh!
<[Vex]> edward_: german? then is hello, it's 10:52 AM ;)
<[Vex]> genii: fresh compile then... damn this
<genii> [Vex]: Perhaps you require kpnc-kde4   or similar
<genii> bleh typos
<[Vex]> hmmm
<[Vex]> from where?
<genii> Did you check apt-cache search  ?
<[Vex]> dpkg -l , but didn't update dselect
<[Vex]> 2 sec
<[Vex]> nothing
<genii> I'm on 3.5.10 so have no real recourse for finding it.
<[Vex]> not even when using : apt-cache search kvpnc
<[Vex]> genii: ok...
<genii> [Vex]:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kvpnc?content=12570  shows a link for kde4 sources
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search vpn
<[Vex]> really looking forward to Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: its nice
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: "Stable"?
<genii> I don't install interim versions normally. My habit is LTS->LTS
<[Vex]> genii: thanks mate!!! was in there, but didn't see the link
<ActionParsnip> well my linux use is very limited and my hardware is 100% compatible with linux
<ActionParsnip> so mine is fine
<ActionParsnip> yours may be different
<ActionParsnip> you could install toa usb stick to try it ;)
<ActionParsnip> s'what i did, then upgraded once it was ok
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: an idea yes
 * [Vex] is compiling
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: tried apt-build ?
<[Vex]> nope
<[Vex]> checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> apt-build uses deb-src repos instead of deb repos, downloads source and compiles the app in
<genii> Need to reboot to check something I'm working on. /away a while
<ActionParsnip> you can specify level of optomisation for the compiles too, makes your system run like gentoo, a little
<marie_blubb> i have 4 pcs, and 3 should have to access the data of the number 1 pc. thus I need a network and ione pc has to share its data with the others. how do I do that? I already managed to have fix IPs
<thehammer> hi
<thehammer> i've a problem installing grup on a ICH9 fake-raid
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: if I wanted my system to run like gentoo.....
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: but of course it makes it more "uptodate"
<[Vex]> which is wahet I obviously need right now
<[Vex]> I'll give it a go
<ActionParsnip> its just another way to install stuff
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: ok
<thehammer> i'm trying to install grup in a chroot
<thehammer> chroot works, but
<[Vex]> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU : Architecture must be core2 then
<thehammer> grub-install  /dev/sda says: /dev/mapper/isw_didbiagabc_Volume06 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<[Vex]> thehammer: ls -al /dev/ ?
<thehammer> works (long output)
<[Vex]> ok, then I can't help, sry
<marie_blubb> hm was my question a tricky one or too easy? sry I'm new to kubuntu and blond ;)
<Tm_T> marie_blubb: you can use NFS, SSHFS or SMB atleast
<marie_blubb> thanks now I have something to google for. very confusing for me thelinux world..
<Tm_T> !smb | marie_blubb
<ubottu> marie_blubb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tm_T> for example (:
<marie_blubb> thanks can samba communicate with one windows pc and 3 linux pcs as well?
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: samba can communicate with all modern OSes
<marie_blubb> ubottu the second link doesnt work. . but it sounds like a perfect guide for me as I beginner and then I dont habe to ask stupid questions anymore :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: an apt-build update will only update the packages prior comlied by apt-build, or?
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: they will check the deb-src repos you have specified in /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: sry, meant "apt-build upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> and download the source code for apps you wish to install rather than precompiled bianrys
<[Vex]> and "apt-build world"
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: for world you will need to create a file with a list of installed apps
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: ok, and "upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Build_Architecture.html
<Tm_T> !away > saschpe__away
<ubottu> saschpe__away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: to upgrade you'd rebuild world
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: but those are two diff commands...
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: it can be fun but it ca get messy too, makes my firefox perform halfway decent rather than its usual bloated sluggishness
<[Vex]> where is my repository?
<[Vex]> gotta have a look...
<ActionParsnip> if you read /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> where it says deb-src  those will be used
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: hmm, I'm wondering if this should have it's own channel, this apt-build in Ubuntu
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: as it's bit of its own world, right?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: thats not my call. Its a fully fledged feature of *buntu though
<Tm_T> I know
<ActionParsnip> !info apt-build
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: found my answer in /etc/apt/apt-build.conf
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I mean it in the sense to collect the wisdom to one place (:
<[Vex]> build-dir = /var/cache/apt-build/build
<[Vex]> repository-dir = /var/cache/apt-build/repository
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: have fun
<[Vex]> thx, looks cool
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i only know how to use it, i dont know about "wisdom" :D
<ActionParsnip> apart from they make unlicensed NES games
<ActionParsnip> usually bible related
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: it just compiled the old kde3.5 version... :(
<ActionParsnip> cool
<[Vex]> nope, wanted the kde4 version :(
<[Vex]> argh, it removed kdelibs5-dev and installed kdelibs4-dev
<ActionParsnip> make sure you have deb-src for all your deb repos
<asraniel> hi there. anybody has the problem in jaunty that kontakt starts two times on login? (will be back in 10 minutes, thx for the answers)
<larsaam> Hi! Anyone know why the search function in Konqueror disappear after a search?
<moskalenko> hi! I've a problem with my tv-tuner! It's GOTView USB 2.0 Hybrid MasterStick. Does anybody know how to make it work?
<yoritomo> hello all
<larsaam> moskalenko: it do now show up in kopete?
<larsaam> moskalenko: or xawtv?
<yoritomo> is it somebody  got succes to install a printer Lexmark 2300 series under kubuntu ?
<moskalenko> larsaam: what do mean about kopete?
<larsaam> moskalenko: kopete > settings > configure > video
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: don't know if I did it, but now there is a package for the right one ;)
<larsaam> moskalenko: just to see if the card is detected...
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-2300
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: nice
<moskalenko> larsaam: ah! understood! i can't check it right now, but i'm afraid it won't be detected there. I installed tvtime and it said nothing to me
<yoritomo> yes i came from that page, and it is nonsense , finally not working on the end of the tutorial :s
<[Vex]> or not...
<XKiLL3R> hi all
<larsaam> moskalenko: maybe run lsusb / lscp to find the chipset of the card?
<XKiLL3R> i need help
<XKiLL3R> every time i download my ati driver after restart it gives me a blank screen
<moskalenko> larsaam: lsusb shows me this:
<moskalenko> Bus 007 Device 006: ID 5654:5254
<larsaam> moskalenko: its an usb videocard, right?
<moskalenko> larsaam: right
<XKiLL3R>  every time i download my ati driver after restart it gives me a blank screen Why :S ?!, i am runing kubuntu 8.10 , VGA = ATI HD 2600 ...
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip i installed the script provided, and then i followed the instruction finally himself he said on the tutorial he needed a macos driver which he could not use :s
<susbwoy> Hi, I recently installed firefox-3.0 and flashplugin-nonfree on Kubuntu 8.10. youtube videos work however there is no sound in the videos. Is someone able to point me into the right direction? I've found some info regarding not being in the 'audio' group, but sound works fine in KDE.
<moskalenko> larsaam: i can type the hardware used in this tv-tuner, but i don't know, what to do with it
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: thats all i know,
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: check thehcl ^
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  can u help me ?
<SandGorgon> guys.. i installed a minimal kde setup (from minimal CD) - I dont have system settings app. How do I get that ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: did you check the lexmark site for a ppd file?
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: whatsup?
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: hey , i got a problem on my vga
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip: here is it " every time i download my ati driver after restart it gives me a blank screen Why :S ?!, i am runing kubuntu 8.10 , VGA = ATI HD 2600 ..."
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D590989&ei=b43USYKULdKEtwf2zszgDw&usg=AFQjCNGQDXzPk7_88kMOXv4dysBNdB9gHQ    http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=4&q=http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2008-10/msg00168.html&ei=b43USYKULdKEtwf2zszgDw&usg=AFQjCNF3ZA_f2wG8dmbRnj6nfFkpMy72kg      http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=5&q=https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-July/0013
<larsaam> moskalenko: maybe search for the hardware at google.com/linux
<ActionParsnip> !ati | XKiLL3R
<ubottu> XKiLL3R: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<larsaam> moskalenko: that will narrow your search quite well, hopefully :)
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: hmmm I only have deb-src in my /etc/apt/sources.list, not in ./etc/apt/sources.list.d/apt-build.. is that wrong
<ActionParsnip> XKiLL3R: you should ask the room rather than just me
<moskalenko> larsaam:i'll see :)
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: that sounds fine to me
<XKiLL3R> ActionParsnip:  lol yea i already did but no 1 replay :D
<XKiLL3R> Thx alot anyway
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: try: sudo apt-build update
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: then I can't get it to work... though it warned about deb-src for universe in experimental
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> [Vex]: should be ok then, thats all ive ever done, make sure you have deb-src for all your repos then away you go
<[Vex]> ActionParsnip: I'll keep trying
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Good day all, any of you knows by chance in which package (if any) are the localizations for kile in jaunty? I recall some kile-i18n-it which is no longer there
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip, i tryed it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkZ23 but not working neither
<[Vex]> yoritomo: his offline
<yoritomo> ??
<yoritomo> ah thanks
<[Vex]> yoritomo: not sure if there is a difference between your link... but maybe this: http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/#z23
<mrb__> hey everybody.. i just installed VMware Workstationa and Player after creating .deb from the .rpm but i cant find where to runt he application from
<mrb__> can any one help on that plz ?
<[Vex]> yoritomo: yes, it's ubuntu, but still
<yoritomo> [Vex]> thanks for this link
<yoritomo> approximately same yes
<mrb__> anybody got the VMware installed on Kubuntu.. need some help plz ?
<yoritomo> looks like installed now but not working :s
<yoritomo> [Vex]> still not working
<marie_blubb> i have one data server and 4 pcs that save data on this server. the pcs working on the server are kubuntu & windows pcs. would you say samba oder nfs is the better choice. *as easier as better*
<DadanKarambolo_> samba is easyer for windwos clients
<aris> does anybody would help me, i'm trying to migrate from ubuntu to PC-BSD without cd boot, ...
<genii> marie_blubb: Did you mean to write "samba or nfs" or "samba over nfs" ?
<marie_blubb> genii samba or nfs. i think i use either samba or nfs
<AzAel> hrmm quassel is a wee bit featureless
<AzAel> or am i missing something
<genii> marie_blubb: Ah, OK. Yes, samba is the way when you have mixed operating systems
<AzAel> genii: cept when you get permissions hell in a multiuser shares
<AzAel> then again i always get permissions hell
<genii> AzAel: Nah, just map em to a username which is used on the server only
<yoritomo> [Vex] when i want to use the ppd script on the printer configuration nothing happens
<yoritomo> maybe i should launch the config system as kdesudo but i don't know its name
<[Vex]> yoritomo: normally localhost:631 ask for root pw
<[Vex]> thats cups
<AzAel> heh file_mode=755, dir_mode=755
<AzAel> problemo solved
<yoritomo> i don't understand well
<[Vex]> yoritomo: browse to localhost:631 and set up a new printer using the ppd file
<yoritomo> what is localhost:631?
<yoritomo> but when i wanna browse with the tab, nothing happens, nor when i type the link
<genii> yoritomo: That is the web interface to the printer configuration of CUPS
<yoritomo> how to use it?
<[Vex]> take firefox, point it to http://localhost:631
<[Vex]> follow instructions
<yoritomo> wow thanks
<[Vex]> yoritomo: usb attached?
<[Vex]> nevermind
<yoritomo> yes
<yoritomo> it ask for location
<yoritomo> usb1 ?
<yoritomo> or usb #1 ?
<[Vex]> yoritomo: is it attached to /dev/usb1 ?
<yoritomo> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 043d:00bb Lexmark International, Inc. 2300 Series
<yoritomo> looks like 2 ?
<yoritomo> but on the utilisty written usb #1
<[Vex]> unplug the printer, wait 5 secs, plug it in again, wait 5 secs, type "dmesg" in terminal
<[Vex]> see what it registers as
<[Vex]> maybe someone else knows a better way....
<marie_blubb> i'd like to use hardlinks for my backup. if i use samba is that just a software that doesnt allow hardlinks over the network or in general?
<[Vex]> marie_blubb: I wasn't here when you ask your question.... backup over samba? rsync not an option?
<tomcbe> hi
<tomcbe> I am new to this IRC chat
<tomcbe> some one help me
<[Vex]> tomcbe: doing great at irc so far
<[Vex]> ;)
<tomcbe> how to sent emoticons here
<[Vex]> regular old-school smileys
<genii> Type them out
<tomcbe> ha ha ha
<[Vex]> but that not very Kubuntu ;)
<[Vex]> ahhh your happy ;)
<tomcbe> no pics?
<[Vex]> not in textchats... no...
<marie_blubb> [Vex] i have a data server and 4 pcs that save thier data on the server. now i have to decide if i use nfs or samba. one of the 4 pcs is using windows and I'm not sure if samba or nfs is the better chioce. I want to make backups (hardlinks) within the data server (not over the network)
<RurouniJones> IRC doesn't support image based smileys
<RurouniJones> You have to go oldskool :)
<tomcbe> are there any bots here
<RurouniJones> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomcbe> like in windows
<yoritomo> [vex] i could use that online utility correctly
<yoritomo> and it looks installed but still not working then i think the problem is the driver :(
<AzAel> tomcbe: irc is  the same whether you use windows mac or linux or even a mobile phone
<yoritomo> they hint Z35 for lexmark 2300
<genii> Gah Lexmark
<AzAel> genii: LOL
<[Vex]> marie_blubb: hmmm.... smbfs or nfs for saving data... saving data = backup?
<genii> AzAel: Someone gave me a crappy one which was sort of the printer equivelent of a winmodem
<[Vex]> genii: lexmark is ok, as long as pcl er ps
<genii> [Vex]: ps printers of any kind are always nice
<[Vex]> genii: jupz
<genii> When i have a choice i try and get ahold of HP stuff
<marie_blubb> [Vex ok sorry. i have a office and all the workers save thier data on one other pc (the server). within this server i have 4 Hard drives and i make backups with hardlinks. now I'd like to know if nfs or sama is the better choice for the connection with the server and if I can use hardlinks (within the server)  in case I use samba for the connechtion
<tomcbe> anyone from india
<victor__> i have ubuntu and i wanna instal the kade, i'm really begginer, so i need some help to do it,  anybody?
<fosco_> victor__: kde?
<conholster> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RurouniJones> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<RurouniJones> Oh yea, beaten to it AND I got the name wrong
<victor__> uy yeah kde :P
<[Vex]> marie_blubb: as long as all is saved on the server, the way it got there shouldn't matter
<victor__> so just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   ???
<[Vex]> marie_blubb: (it's a little off topic here, but anyways) I'd use samba, works well cross-platform
<victor__> and if i want it in spanish?
<conholster> yea as simple as that
<victor__> but all my stuff isn't gonna change?
<conholster> dont forget to select kde session when you log in
<victor__> i mean wifi and whatever
<conholster> dunno
<tomcbe> how to develop aplications for linux
<tomcbe> which software I have to use
<tomcbe> like vb in windows
<conholster> knetmanager
<bazhang> tomcbe, compile?
<[Vex]> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.101 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tomcbe> yes baz
<[Vex]> tomcbe: very wide question there ;)
<tomcbe> why?
<bazhang> tomcbe, build-essential
<victor__> #kubuntu-es  ???
<bazhang> !compile | tomcbe read this also
<ubottu> tomcbe read this also: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> tomcbe: The world of linux has many choices. Also depends on what language you want to begin programming in
<[Vex]> application of which kind? language?
<[Vex]> programminglanguage*
<tomcbe> yes programming language like visual basic
<RurouniJones> 9.04 is kde 4.2 isn't it?
<[Vex]> RurouniJones: should become so yes ;)
<RurouniJones> and intrpid is 4.1.whatever right?
<tony__> I want to email a snapshot of my desktop, how do I do it? I have Ksnapshot.
<david_> does anyone know if kpackagekit will honor the apt-listchanges settings?
<tomcbe> what are the programming languages available in linux
<conholster> tony: write email or take screenshot?
<[Vex]> RurouniJones: in experimental I think, yes
<tony__> screenshot
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<[Vex]> RurouniJones: wait for Jaunty if you wan't KDE4.... I had SOME trouble running KDE4 in Intrepid
<RurouniJones> Yea, that was my plan
<[Vex]> yo yo yo ActionParsnip
<[Vex]> T-minus 21 days
<marie_blubb> stupid question: I'd like to use samba but how do I open Swat *sorry the documentations are not really for beginners
<RurouniJones> Bit miffed that jaunty is delayed but what the heck. I'll survive on KDE 3.5
<conholster> tony:  press Print Screen
<RurouniJones> Still peeved they went KDE4 so early
<conholster> should work
<glen_> its beside F12
<ActionParsnip> or run kscreenshot
<ActionParsnip> !info kscreenshot
<ubottu> Package kscreenshot does not exist in intrepid
<conholster> called ksnapshot
<ActionParsnip> !find screenshot
<ubottu> Found: gpe-screenshot
<[Vex]> RurouniJones: that topic was set on the 1/4
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 212 kB, installed size 496 kB
<tony__> ok, and the person wants to see it from an email. how do i send it?
<[Vex]> RurouniJones: sry, that was topic on #ubuntu+1
<conholster> attach to email
<tony__> ok
<glen_> I just changed my screen resolution, but now the text runs beyond my visable screen on the left side.
<esperegu> anyone knows why kickoff search does not get the focus anymore when I open the menu?
<tomcbe> how to program in kubundu
<conholster> glen: hold Alt key down then klick and drag window
<ActionParsnip> tomcbe: can you be more specific
<tomcbe> that is I want to develop a billing program to run in kubundu
<genii> tomcbe: First learn about shells like bash. then work up to other languages like python and perl.
<conholster> tombce: python + pyQT
<tomcbe> where to get that python
<conholster> + eric IDE google
<conholster> sudo apt-get python should be installed by default
<RurouniJones> tomcbe: You are in danger of becoming a help vampire - http://www.slash7.com/pages
<glen_> Alt key is not working for me.   The maximized window is larger than my screen.  I cant even see the left edge untill I Unmaximize the application
<ActionParsnip> glen_: right click in task bar where minimised apps go and click restore
<esperegu> anyone knows why kickoff search does not automaticaly has the focus anymore?
<conholster> glen: can resize with Alt key down + left click and drag?
<conholster> glen: can you*
<tomcbe> python in not there in my system I m using  kubuntu
<tomcbe> how to install python
<conholster> tombce: sudo apt-get install python
<ActionParsnip> tomcbe: sudo apt-get install python
<conholster> anyone got experience running kde on thinclients? faster or slower than gnome?
<glen_> I can resize an un-maximized window by holding left mouse & dragging.  But nnothing seems to effect the maximized window.  Perhaps because it is off the screen at that point.
<tomcbe> when I  used that command I got the message python is already the newest version
<tomcbe> where to find python in my system
<conholster> glen: try left click on taskbar and click maximize should unmaximize windos
<conholster> window*
<jussi01> tomcbe: do: locate python
<conholster> running kde4.2.1 here...not sure if its available in earlier kde4
<Laeborg> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<conholster> lol was gonna ask if anyone knew if 4.2.2 was getting packaged for intrepid....just did update and upgrade and 4.2.2 downloading now
<zak_> anyone using kmail with a yahoo account please ?i got issues send mails with kmails
<suvaribey> hellp
<devis> ciao a tutti
<devis> hello
<rosco_y> Hi
<Sqyber> where i can download kubuntu with kde 4.2 ?
<canen> hello
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<canen> anyone got the ATI Radeon X300 to work properly with composite in kde?
<BluesKaj> composite ?
<canen> desktop effects
<canen> if i turn them off it randomly freezes the computer
<miklcct> Sqyber: get jaunty beta
<Sqyber> downloading atm :)
<rosco_y> canen: I have had fair success with the ATI X900
<canen> rosco_y: yeah? mind sharing your xorg.conf?
<canen> i've changed things so many times i am not even sure where i am now.
<canen> tried both opensource and the fglrx but eventually they both crash or say it's too slow
<Havoc][> hm, just saw the announcement for kde 4.2.2. Is there any plan to add this to ppa-experimental for intrepid?
<canen> already there
<canen> just got an update
<Havoc][> uh.. thanks :-)
<Havoc][> canen: because, the kmail improvements sounds good.
<canen> glad to see those as well
<canen> just recently started using kmail again and i love it
<canen> except for one bug where filters don't work properly if any of the spam filters are enabled
<Havoc][> canen: yes, its really nice. i could be smoother (for example the could cache the shown imap-mails).. but its, imho, better than thunderbird.
<Havoc][> and of course: its better integrated into kde.
<canen> yeah
<canen> you have cached imap for that....although i hear it is buggy so i don't use it
<ibrar> How can i use 2.4 kernel with 8.10 kubuntu
<Havoc][> hm, maybe we are talking about other things. i meant, every time, kmail checks imap mails, it rebuilds the email-tree. that takes about 20 seconds...
<canen> sorry i meant disconnected imap
<thehammer> ikonia: re
<ikonia> thehammer: ?
<cuznt> !quassell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassell
<thehammer> i've managed to install kubuntu with a /boot partition and a raid0
<conholster> ibrar: prolly wont work that easy. if you need 2.4.x kernel try older distro
<ikonia> thehammer ok?
<thehammer> ikonia:  nearly
<ikonia> thehammer: why are you telling me ?
<thehammer> the kubuntu installer didn't recognized the raid
<ikonia> I know this
<ikonia> it won't/shouldn't
<thehammer> so everything is on this partition
<ibrar> but 6.06 is not picking drivers for my desktop
<ikonia> thehammer: why are you telling me this, I have no problems with raid
<thehammer> you helped me a few hours ago
<conholster> ibrar: which drivers?
<ibrar> conholster: ?
<ikonia> did I?
<thehammer> yep
<ikonia> thehammer: sorry, I don't remember
<thehammer> kk
<ibrar> My network cards
<ibrar> I have 3 network cards in my desktop
<ibrar> and 6.0.6 which has 2.4 kernel only picking 1 card
<conholster> ibrar: your nics will prolly work with the 2.6.x kernel in 8.10
<thehammer> so  - how can I use this rais to boost my system? mount it as /usr?
<ibrar> conholster: True, but i need a feature which is only in 2.4 kernel
<thehammer> *raid
<Unksi> ibrar: 6.06 has 2.6.15, none of ubuntu's have used 2.4
<Unksi> *ubuntus
<patarok> hello!
<ibrar> Unksi: yesterday someone told me that it has 2.4
<ibrar> Unksi: and some some tells me that it as 2.4
<ibrar> Unksi: Let me check
<patarok> can somebody tell me why i cant find libkde4-devel in my standard repo (9.04)
<Unksi> ibrar: packages.ubuntu.com only shows up 2.6.15
<conholster> ibrar: slackware 10 at least has 2.4.x kernel
<Unksi> ibrar: oh wait, yea it does have 2.4.27 there^
<Unksi> as well
<Unksi> its just with totally different name
<ibrar> Unksi: Whats its name
<Unksi> ibrar: kernel*
<ibrar> Unksi: 2.4.x
<Unksi> 2.4.27
<ibrar> Unksi: any 2.4.x
<Unksi> thats the version they have there^
<rosco_y> is anyone using two versions of ubuntu on two partitions of the same drive?
<ibrar> Unksi: 2.6.15
<ibrar> Unksi: 2.6.15-26-386
<conholster> rosco: no but had several distros on same comp
<rosco_y> I am trying to figure out how to modify grub to allow me to boot my second installation of ubuntu
<Unksi> kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386
<Unksi> search packages.ubuntu.com with kernel on dapper
<NiTzer> Linux Linux media
<ibrar> Unksi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386
<Unksi> ye
<ibrar> Unksi: Its only kernel image, so i have to install this kernel image with depper
<ibrar> Unksi: Its only kernel image, so i have to install this kernel image with dapper
<Unksi> there are headers too
<sebastianp> moin
<Unksi> and some patches^
<Unksi> hi sebastianp
<sebastianp> i've a small problem:
<sebastianp> i've 2 partitions: sda2 and md0
<sebastianp> sda2 is mounted as / and md0 currently not mounted
<sebastianp> md0 is a raid0 and sda2 on a slow device
<vnwarrior> hi guys.. installed a minimal KDE on ubuntu... but I dont have system-settings in my launcher... what is the settings program called ?
<sebastianp> is it possible to mount sda2 as /boot and md0 as /
<sebastianp> if it is possible - how can I do that?
<mefisto__> vnwarrior: it's called systemsettings
<vnwarrior> mefisto__: ty
<mefisto__> sebastianp: I'm pretty sure /boot on a different partition is possible, but since I've never actually done it, I won't try to explain how it should be done. I'm sure googling will turn up something
<mefisto__> sebastianp: what you need to do basically is to tell grub where /boot can be found and where / can be found
<sebastianp> yep
<sebastianp> so I have to copy everything to md0 and /boot to /
<sebastianp> edit fstab and grub
<marie_blubb> i'd like to use samba and installes swat. i dont get the global options in swat. what did I do wrong
<sebastianp> and everything should work
<ibrar> Unksi: Its possible to use this kernel with 8.10?
<sebastianp> problem is - i will kill my system that way I think
<Unksi> ibrar: no idea, haven't used 2.4 myself.. but i would expect more or less problems with it
<Unksi> you can always try building it yourself if it doesnt work^
<mefisto__> sebastianp: why will it kill your system?
<sebastianp> i'll myke at least one mistake
<mefisto__> sebastianp: try searching for a guide, preferably an ubuntu one. and if something goes wrong, you could ask in here about fixing things
<ibrar> Unksi: Hmmm it gives error about initrd-tools
<ibrar> Unksi: While installing 2.4 on 8.10
<Unksi> which kind of error
<Unksi> too new?
<ibrar> >  kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386 depends on initrd-tools (>= 0.1.48); however:
<ibrar> >   Package initrd-tools is not installed.
<ibrar> Unksi: ?
<Unksi> you could try install that package^
<Unksi> and hope it doesnt have too much dependencies
<mefisto__> !info initrd-tools
<ubottu> Package initrd-tools does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> !initramfs-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs-tools
<mefisto__> !info initramfs-tools
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is important. Version 0.92bubuntu16 (intrepid), package size 77 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ibrar> > Package initrd-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ibrar> > This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ibrar> > is only available from another source
<ibrar> > E: Package initrd-tools has no installation candidate
<ibrar> Unksi: ?
<BluesKaj> ibrar , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/initrd-tools-or-initramfs-tools-469879/
<Unksi> ibrar: the package name has changed, if you wish to install the kernel from those packages you need to use the package from dapper as well
<ibrar> BluesKaj: I don't think so its relevent
<ibrar> Unksi: I think I have to change the repository to dapper too
<Unksi> ibrar: it might make it faster, but it makes it a lot easier to break something
<huanggp> Hill
<ibrar> Unksi: Can you suggest any easy way to test somthing on 2.4.x
<ibrar> Unksi: Its really sucks
<Unksi> ibrar: maybe if you can find a live cd with 2.4? dunno if theres any, though
<huanggp> All are English?Sorry,maye be I need to study Englis.
<ibrar> Unksi: This will really help, let me find any live CD
<ibrar> Unksi: But I am not hopefull
<Unksi> huanggp: there is #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<mefisto__> huanggp: what's your language?
<Unksi> ibrar: yea, it might be that theres none as its quite old :/
<ibrar> Unksi: Actually I need a feature "iproute2 with equalize" which is dropped in 2.6
<mefisto__> ibrar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Unksi> ok, no idea about that^
<mefisto__> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/  even older
<kuaera> Is there a method of forcing a file to be unloaded from memory?
<marie_blubb> i installed samba and swat but where do I have to save the smb.conf as /usr/local/samba/lib doesnt exist (as it is mentioned in the documentation)
<powergoal> I'm trying to add new widgets for kde4 through the add widgets interface.  I can download, but they fail to install with the error: Installation of /tmp/kde-<user>///99815-QuickUrl_1_2_1.plasmoid failed!
<powergoal> Installation of /tmp/kde-<user>/// failed!
<powergoal> any ideas on how to fix this?
<jayhunold> marie_blubb: Which docs ? Look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<marie_blubb> the documentation of oreilly tells me that after installing i have to make a new file that is called smb.conf
<jayhunold> which is located in /etc/samba/ in most distributions.
<marie_blubb> can I use the file in  /etc/samba/smb.conf to change the necessary details, looks more like a documentation to me
<EagleScreen> Hello people
<BluesKaj> marie_blubb, just install samba giu , it's handier
<EagleScreen> KDE4.2.2 is out!
<BluesKaj> err gui
<EagleScreen> updates are available for 9.04
<kaddi> and for 8.10?
<marie_blubb> BluesKaj how do I install it (its not in adept) and how do I enter it?
<EagleScreen> kaddi: for 8.10 check out the ppa repository
<EagleScreen> marie_blubb: looking for?
<kaddi> EagleScreen just did an apt-get update (i somehow managed to read 4.3 instead of 4.2.2 :D )
<marie_blubb> anything to manage samba (like gui) as swat doesnt show me the global options
<jayhunold> marie_blubb: Well, it's just well documented.
<kaddi> thanks :)
<diego__> vai tomar no cu geralllllllllllll
<issac> hola
<EagleScreen> hola issac
<issac> wow
<issac> ..
<marie_blubb> jayhunold oh yes please, I found many docs but not really for beginners. it says alsways install samba, but not how...
<issac> hola eaglescreen
<EagleScreen> !es | issac
<ubottu> issac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<issac> oh right.!
<issac> where is the english channels??
<EagleScreen> this is an English channel
<issac> ajjaj
<issac> yes im sorry
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: You'll want to install samba-client, possibly samba-doc, and samba-swat
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: urpmi samba-client
<jhutchins_wk> urpmi replaces aptitude.
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: swat will show you advanced options if you ask, and will jump to the relevant portion of the documentation if you click on a help icon.
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: I find it's very useful.
<issac> can yo say me where is the spanish chennel? please?
<jhutchins_wk> Whoops!
<issac> i very new in that, but, i like to belong to some one.
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: I apologise, this is NOT the channel I thought it was, urpmi does NOT replace aptitude.
<kaddi> !es |issac
<ubottu> issac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<issac> hi kaddi.!
<jhutchins_wk> marie_blubb: Not entirely sure of the package names either, but sure that swat will help you and will show global and advanced options if asked.
<EagleScreen> issac type coomand /join kubuntu-es
<issac> ah ok thank you
<issac> eagles!!
<issac> are you here?
<issac> no body home in the ubuntu.es
<EagleScreen> issac
<fosco__> ubuntu.es use to be down :-(
<EagleScreen> #/join kubuntu-es
<atoom_> #/join ubuntu-nl
<EagleScreen> issac join to kubuntu-es
<kaddi> issac klick on the following: #kubuntu-es
<issac> thank you.. very much...!!!
<RurouniJones> kaddi - For future reference you can use ! plus the language to get an auto message
<RurouniJones> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RurouniJones> For example
 * RurouniJones reads further up and realises all that was wasted typing
<atoom_> cls
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu is a great GNU/Linux distribution
<Lego> hello all, i just reinstalled kubuntu 8.10 and booted to the log in screen.. and after putting my password in kde4.1 splash freezes.. so i rebooted and tried failsafe session
<Lego> and got this error
<Lego>  Xsession: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; aborting.
<Lego> could anyone help me?
<Lego> im now using my intel card.. since the radeon doesn't even want to get to the log in screen
<mefisto__> !info urpmi
<ubottu> Package urpmi does not exist in intrepid
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking for an easy to use image editor.. I simply don't understand how gimp and the like work... I don't need anything fancy.. just some basic features would be great. :)
<Lego> kedit?
<StR|Sangreal> !kedit?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kedit?
<StR|Sangreal> !kedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kedit
<mefisto__> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): Transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Lego> does anyone have any ideas as to why i can't boot ?
<jhutchins_wk> mefisto__: Wrong distro, I thought I was in a different channel (re:urpmi).
<StR|Sangreal> no disk?
<Lego> that to me?
<mefisto__> jhutchins_wk: ok thanks. I was scratching my head about that
<Lego> Sangreal?
<StR|Sangreal> sorry, have no clue
<Lego> lol, ok.. anyone ?
<kaddi> thx, this looks to be what i was looking for @ mefisto__
<Lego> im willing to try anything at this point.
<Sqyber> how can i install graphics card drivers to my kubuntu 9.04 beta
<mefisto__> Sqyber: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 support
<kaddi> Lego have you tried login in without the gui?
<StR|Sangreal> does your grub load?
<Lego> yes I can ctrl alt f1 and log into a terminal
<StR|Sangreal> and your xserver doesnt start?
<kaddi> what happens if you try to start the xserver?
<kaddi> after logging in
<Lego> ok what happens is i restart the computer kdm boots i put in my password. and kde4.1 splash freezes, when i try a failsafe log in i get this error  Xsession: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; aborting.
<mefisto__> Lego: so it boots ok. X starts ok. login fails. try disabling compositing?
<kaddi> http://forum.kde.org/-solved-xsession-unable-launch-failsafe-x-session-x-terminal-emulator-t-36445.html Lego this might be a possible answer
<Lego> thats a bit more advance then i can understand.. this is a clean install of 8.10
<Lego> does that matter?
<Lego> I haven't logged in as anyone yet?
<Lego> and only tried my created user at the kdm login .. haven't root logged in yet
<mefisto__> Lego: have you logged in at terminal (alt-ctrl-F1) ?
<Lego> yes
<Lego> as created user Lego
<Lego> after kde splash froze on me twice and failsafe crashed with that error
<mefisto__> Lego: nano .kde/share/config/kwinrc  and look for a [compositing] section in that file
<Lego> ok give me one sec have to reboot.
<mefisto__> Lego: change it to Enabled=false
<Lego> i know that kde3.5 and compiz-fusion ran fine on bsd 7.1-release
<Lego> nothing about composite in that file.. $Version headding, Desktops , Plugins windows..
<Lego> Plugins has Kwind4_effect_coverswitchEnabled= True,
<Lego> nothing about composite
<mefisto__> Lego: no [compositing] section at all?
<Lego> nope
<Lego> version, desktops, plugins, windows
<Lego> should i add one ?
<Lego> and disable it anyway?
<mefisto__> Lego: ok try adding it. [Compositing]  and next line underneath that  Enabled=false
<Lego> i've been having very bad luck with kubuntu.. 8.10.... it wouldnt' even load kdm on my radeon card
<Lego> ok added that.. reboot?
<mefisto__> Lego: ok
<Lego> kdm put password in....Xsession: unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; abortingl
<mefisto__> Lego: try normal session, not failsafe
<Lego> tried kde again.. splash froze after hdd loaded .. again..
<Lego> it starts to load a yellow and white image with a bluish image biside it and freezes
<Lego> beside*
<Lego> it has to be kde 4.1 ... has to.. because i ran bsd with my intel and radeon card. and on the intel i could run kde3.5 and compiz... radeon won't run compiz..
<Lego> no 3d support..
<Lego> ok im rebooted.. and sitting at the kdm login..
<Lego> and the radeon card won't even get me to the kdm login when i installed kubuntu last night...
<mefisto__> Lego: you could try using the vesa driver and see if you can login to kde
<Lego> yesterday..
<rosco_y> what does it mean when you try to /j a channel and you get this msg:  [Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<Lego> whats the location of the xorg.conf?
<Lego> to change it?
<Lego> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<rosco_y> it's in /usr/X11
<rosco_y> I think
<Dragnslcr> You can use locate to find it
<rosco_y> or not
<mefisto__> Lego: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where it is
<Lego> LOL theres basically nothing in the file so im just going to add the Driver "vesa" line under video device
<kaddi> rosco_y I don't know for sure, but I would think, that you have to identify yourself using /msg nickserv identify and your password
<Dragnslcr> rosco_y- you have to register/identify with nickserv to join some channels
<Dragnslcr> It helps prevent join/part spam
<mefisto__> Lego: in the device section, put in a line    Driver "vesa"
<Lego> yea did that.. rebooting .
<Lego> ouch.. the spot where the splash freezes.. my screen when completely white :S
<Lego> and just came back black with just my mouse visible
<Lego> nothing else is loading.. LOL should i try coping my bsd xorg.conf over...
<mefisto__> Lego: if you alt-F2 do you see a small dialog window appear?
<Lego> oh give me a sec. to try that
<Lego> waiting for the black screen to come back
<Lego> no alt f2 does nothing
<Lego> its just a black screen with my mouse
<mefisto__> Lego: in terminal, try   killall plasma
<Lego> ok did that
<Lego> i did a ctrl alt f1 from the black screen, logged in and killall plasma
<Lego> now what?
<mefisto__> Lego: ok now I can't remember how to run something in an X display from a terminal. something like dispay=:0 plasma   does anyone know?
<Lego> i don't have a plasma monitor does that matter?
<mefisto__> Lego: no, plasma is a part of kde 4
<Lego> could i try Xorg -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Lego> oh.. ok
<mefisto__> Lego: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mefisto__> Lego: that will make a new xorg.conf
<Lego> ok done
<mefisto__> Lego: and you could also try removing or renaming .kde directory in your home dir so the whole directory is recreated when you login to KDE
<Lego> ok lets do that.
<Lego> cp .kde / .kdebackup ?
<Lego> mv .kde  .kdebackup
<mefisto__> mv
<Lego> hehe were is my home directory ...
<mefisto__> cd [enter] should get you back there
<Dragnslcr> cd ~
<Lego> ok, then ls lists, Desktop, Documents, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Videos
<Lego> cd Desktop
<Lego> ?
<mefisto__> Lego: it's a hidden dir (starts with a . )
<mefisto__> ls -a
<Lego> ah ok
<Lego> there we god :)
<Lego> ok done
<Lego> god = good :P
<Lego> so startx now?
<kaddi> oh i thought "god=go" :D
<White_Pelican> is kde 4.2.2 availabel for Jaunty, beta 1?
<bryan> hey
<Lego> LOL yea that was the one :P
<Lego> so startx now? or kdm
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: yes. #ubuntu+1 for jaunty help
<White_Pelican> ty
<White_Pelican> I just saw the subject :)
<White_Pelican> proof not everyonereads it first ;)
<Lego> ok well im rebooting well see what happens.
<Lego> hmm...weird.. um.. i thought the splash froze again.. but i double clicked it...
<Lego> and well it booted to the desktop :S
<mefisto__> ok great
<Lego> but i can't click anything
<mefisto__> alt-F2 ?
<Lego> nothing
<Lego> i can't use the terminal the post it note... menu, tray items nothing
<mefisto__> any disk activity? it may be still creating config files in the new .kde folder
<Lego> not that i can see
<Lego> no flashing in the front of my tower
<Lego> can't even ctrl alt f1-f6
<mefisto__> Lego: can you ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X ?
<henry_BR> there is a Identi.ca/twitter/jaiku /@kubuntu to report bugs?
<Lego> nope
<Lego> even ctrl alt del won't kick me out
<Lego> so its pretty froze.. mouse moves though :P
<Lego> so im rebooting..
<Lego> splash froze again...
<Lego> same place
<Lego> lol and double clicking it this time won't work...
<mefisto__> Lego: ctrl-alt-PrtScr R E I S U B    <-- to reboot when all else fails. that unmounts and remounts everything and avoids filesystem errors
<mefisto__> Lego: but sometimes that doesn't work either
<Lego> yea ctrl alt printscreen didn't work
<Lego> but we hopefully can continue this later cuz i have to get ready for a doctors appointment..
<mefisto__> Lego: those 3 keys, plus R, then E, then I, etc
<mefisto__> Lego: ok later
<Lego> hehe i don't have that many fingers :P
<satish> asssination
<Salsh5000> hi
<alistrone> hi all men!
<alistrone> or girls..
<alistrone> lol
<kaddi> !hi |alistrone
<ubottu> alistrone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest29234> imtrying toi install vmware server and i got the error "
<Guest29234> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your
<Guest29234> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<Guest29234> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]^[[3~yes
<alistrone> hi
<alistrone> i will have on my pc also the kbuntu
<alistrone> now im using win xp
<kaddi> alistrone what makes you want to switch? :)
<alistrone> the words that i heard..
<Guest29234> somebody help me with vmware server
<amgarching> cannot find the "frontline" app in Ubuntu repositories. This was a simple interface to "autotrace" bitmap-to-vector conversion tool. Any idea?
<kaddi> alistrone have you tried it yet? :) Do you have a Live-CD? :)
<EagleScreen> I would like to can read ext4 from Windows
<Guest29234> when i install vmware server i got the error Unable to build the vmmon module
<alistrone> kaddi: no i didnt
<EagleScreen> amgarching: frontline does not exist in Ubuntu repository, have you ever see it before?
<EagleScreen> !frontline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frontline
<mefisto__> !info potrace
<ubottu> potrace (source: potrace): utility to transform bitmaps into vector graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (intrepid), package size 91 kB, installed size 232 kB
<mefisto__> amgarching: maybe try potrace? http://potracegui.sourceforge.net/
<mefisto__> !info potracegui
<ubottu> potracegui (source: potracegui): KDE frontend for potrace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2.3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 428 kB
<amgarching> EagleScreen, mefisto__: used frontline in SuSE, I see Inkspace can do "potrace"ing but that is only B&W
<semistud2354_> anyone know why my fedora 9 64 and jaunty 64 both hard freeze....like to the point where i have to hold the shutdown button
<semistud2354_> im betting on it being the 64 bit part...but im not too sure how to approach this
<kaddi> semistud2354_ first guess is always a heat problem :D
<semistud2354_> nah...cant be
<semistud2354_> im using i386 as we speak
<semistud2354_> and it runs great
<semistud2354_> anyone know how to fix
<semistud2354_> a 64 bit freeze
<fosco__> take a look at temps
<semistud2354_> me?
<fosco__> no matter if 32bits works ok or not
<fosco__> yes
<semistud2354_> how do i check temp
<fosco__> lm-sensors
<semistud2354_> is this a program
<fosco__> it is a package
<semistud2354_> o
<semistud2354_> ok
<semistud2354_> goti t
<semistud2354_> it
<semistud2354_> now what
<semistud2354_> ?
<fosco__> sudo sensors-detect to configure
<fosco__> and sensors to see temps
<jonathan__> hello!
<kaddi> !hi|jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jonathan__> i currently try to compile libgpod to support my ipod 4g in gtkpod.
<jonathan__> i downloaded the svn and so on, and ran the autogen.sh
<semistud2354_> i just hit yes on everything
<semistud2354_> which is probably bad
<jonathan__> i installed all dependencies right now, except for one optional dependency: gdk-pixbuf
<semistud2354_> but...i want to get down to what the problem is
<semistud2354_> lol
<semistud2354_> now what
<fosco__> yes to all is ok
<nathan7> =p
<fosco__> reboot or sudo modprobe the modules it told you
<fosco__> after that type sensors to check temps
<jonathan__> or let me say i installed it, but it doesn't affect the config process: It still tells me that artwork support is disabled.
<jonathan__> fosco__: Why should i reboot my pc?
<fosco__> jonathan__, sorry, i'm speaking to semistud2354_
<semistud2354_> core0 temp
<semistud2354_> k8temp-pci-00c3
<semistud2354_> Adapter: PCI adapter
<semistud2354_> Core0 Temp:  +50.0°C
<nathan7> GAH
<semistud2354_> thats what i got?
<nathan7> Stop highlighting me!
<nathan7> =p
<fosco__> semistud2354_, did you load the modules?
<jonathan__> hm no ideas about the gdk-pixbuf problem?
<semistud2354_> i think i did
<fosco__> so, that's all
<fosco__> run the 64bits distro and keep an eye on sensors
<semistud2354_> would anything be in the log...just before it crashes?
<fosco__> maybe
<semistud2354_> also its not able to suspend
<semistud2354_> man...what are they doing to this kernel
<semistud2354_> it freezes...it cant suspend...
<semistud2354_> who's to blame ubuntu or the kernel team
<semistud2354_> lol
<josh-l> how do i make an application always open on desktop2 ?
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way I can back up my system configuration?
<fosco__> |PaperTiger|, exactly what
<|PaperTiger|> fosco__, like the whole config. Grahpics setups, custom set controls
<fosco__> make full backup
<|PaperTiger|> Simplest way?
<|PaperTiger|> What would you suggest I use to do that?
<fosco__> many many ways
<fosco__> try sbackup
<semistud2354_> 2 questions...is it possible to get a deb of the newest kernel.... and 2....does compiling your own kernel make you system run better?
<semistud2354_> your*
<nathan7> semistud2354_: No * 2
<semistud2354_> so is that a yes or no?
<trappist> compiling your own kernel *with more appropriate options for your system than the defaults* *might* make it run better
<semistud2354_> ok...ive used linux for 2 / 3 years now
<semistud2354_> but never did any kernel compileing
<semistud2354_> is it easy?
<trappist> semistud2354_: it might be worth messing with for educational purposes, but after 10 years and a zillion kernel compiles, I'm perfectly happy to use the distro kernel
<semistud2354_> i was reading that theres like hundreds of options
<semistud2354_> that you have to decide wether you want on or not
<trappist> I'm pretty sure it's actually in the thousands
<semistud2354_> O MAN!
<susbwoy> semistud2354_:  but it's ok, they are grouped! so it's easy to turn things like USB off
<trappist> you'll learn a lot about your system, and linux, and computers in general, going through each option and doing the legwork to figure out what you want, but it'll take a very long time, and when you're done even if you do it right and end up with a usable kernel, you almost certainly will not see a noticeable improvement
<semistud2354_> dont they just offer .debs...
<semistud2354_> lol of newer kernels
<trappist> newer than what?
<kendrick> so why so many KDE package updates all of a sudden? :)
<trappist> they usually happen in clumps due to dependencies - you update this library, and this pile of apps have a dependency on this lib, so they all have to be rebuilt
<semistud2354_> like...the newest kernel is like 2.6.29
<semistud2354_> is there a deb for that
<kendrick> trappist: was that directed to me? :)
<trappist> kendrick: yeah
<kendrick> heh ok
<kendrick> so when you say "you update this lib", you mean "you"=="kubuntu devs"
<trappist> semistud2354_: that comes from kernel.org, which no, does not produce debs at all, ever.  ubuntu kernel packages are *based* on those, but as far as I know there's nobody making fresh debs of kernel.org kernels when they come out.
<trappist> kendrick: right
<kendrick> ok
<semistud2354_> WHAT ABOUT...is there a way to UPGRADE...an existing kernel
<kendrick> i was just surprised to see _116MB_ of updates... and no new official [k]ubuntu release yet ;)
<semistud2354_> 2.6.24-23 is what i have now...
<trappist> semistud2354_: you basically have two options.  start down the long road of learning how to deal with getting/patching/configuring/building your own kernels, or the much shorter road of learning to live with the kernel your distro gives you :)
<semistud2354_> but i wonder if it's possible to update that to the newest 2.6.29
<kendrick> backports FTW!
<semistud2354_> crap
<trappist> semistud2354_: why
<semistud2354_> cuz the config is already created
<semistud2354_> unless i print it out and use that as a guide
<semistud2354_> to compile a new kernel
<trappist> why do you want a new kernel
<semistud2354_> i dunno...perhaps it will run better
<trappist> not likely
<semistud2354_> i was told i could use this command linux-image-686
<trappist> it might be worth the effort for what you'll learn, but not for the effect it'll have on your system
<semistud2354_> which i used...
<semistud2354_> and it updated something
<semistud2354_> not sure it helped any
<|PaperTiger|> fosco__, what is sbackup like?
 * kendrick wanders off to enjoy whatever new kde junk is being pulled down :)
<kendrick> cya
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is there any themes for ktorrent web interface anywhere
<ActionParsnip> or how to edit the current ones
<david_> what is the preferred gui disk partitioning tool for kubuntu?
<mefisto__> gparted or qtparted
<kaddi> gparted I would think
<david_> it looks like qtparted isn't available in jaunty...I assumed gparted was the best, but didn't know if there was a qt/kde based tool
<fosco__> |PaperTiger|, http://maketecheasier.com/backing-up-data-in-ubuntu-using-sbackup/2007/12/08
<fosco__> semistud2354_, IMO compiling the kernel is only usefull for learning purposes, no speedup at all
<semistud2354_> im not looking for speed
<fosco__> ok
<semistud2354_> my jaunty distro freezes on me...
<semistud2354_> and im betting on it being the kernel
<fosco__> then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<semistud2354_> so i was asking if i compiled it if there is a good chance that it wouldnt freeze anymore
<douglett> arrrrrrrrrrrgh
<douglett> so i have kubuntu 8.04.2
<douglett> and despite visited several sites and trying several different things I cannot get dvd playback to work for the life of me
<privato> hello
<kaddi> !hi |privato
<ubottu> privato: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<|PaperTiger|> fosco__, thanks
<douglett> any suggestions?
<fosco__> douglett, take a look on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<|PaperTiger|> fosco__, what mediums can you back up to?
<douglett> i did, before i said anything
<fosco__> |PaperTiger|, anything you can mount
<douglett> and i tried those commands and still had no luck
<|PaperTiger|> fosco__, okay. Thanks
<privato> CIAO
<kaddi> douglett what have you tried so far? did you consult those links:
<kaddi> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<puddle> hi all
<kaddi> have you added the medibuntu repository to your sources.list and installed libdvdcss2?
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<douglett> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<douglett> yes
<semistud2354_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<douglett> shall i paste the 3 different sites i've visited and tried the commands for?
<semistud2354_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<douglett> the latest being the restrictedformats site mentioned in ur FAQ page
<semistud2354_> I THINK I FOUND SOMETHING...
<semistud2354_> do the newer kernels have smb enabled
<semistud2354_> it says that smb is for multi cores
<semistud2354_> i dont have that...i just have a single 64 bit core
<semistud2354_> perhaps...that is why it is freezing
<semistud2354_> could that be?
<fosco__> smb? this is samba
<douglett> anyone? i've done these steps and everytime i go to open kaffeine i get the same message asking me to run a script i've run a thousand times before
<semistud2354_> oop
<semistud2354_> i ment smp
<fosco__> smp is used when available, and not used on single cpu machines
<fosco__> do not care about that
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kaddi> douglett: the medibuntu advice was also for you. But I fear if you've tried this, I don't know whats wrong. that was what worked for me
<Guest29234> im trying to run vmware from firefox i typed http:\\127.0.0.1:8333 i got the error 220 VMware Authentication Daemon Version 1.10: SSL Required, MKSDisplayProtocol:VNC
<Guest29234> and some times Data Transfer Interrupted
<Guest29234> how to solve this
<douglett> could it have anything to do with using the generic nvidia drivers?
<Rythan> Guest29234 Try https://
<douglett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143008/
<douglett> that's what i get when i use:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get updat
<douglett> e
<g01p> hi
<kaddi> douglett: your paste is somehow broken, but it seems, that the repository should be installed
<kaddi> douglett: what is the output on apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<douglett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143012/
<douglett> hang on
<douglett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143013/
<Guest29234> it use remote console connection 902 when i try http with 8222 or https with 8333 i got Failed to Connect itried  to change the remote console connection  to 8333 i got the error that i told before
<Guest29234> Rythan: it use remote console connection 902 when i try http with 8222 or https with 8333 i got Failed to Connect itried  to change the remote console connection  to 8333 i got the error that i told before
<kaddi> douglett the only other thing I could think about is that you are missing the codecs, but I assume you installed them as well... :/ I'm sorry I can't really be of more help
<douglett> would it help to know i'm using the 64 bit version?
<kaddi> yeah it means, I'm in way over my head ;)
<kaddi> I suppose you would have to install the w64codecs and not w32 in that case...
<|PaperTiger|> Does anyone here use the program Picaxe?
<Guest29234> now the remote console connection port is 902 the defoult value when i try https://127.0.0.1:8333/ or http://127.0.0.1:8333/ or http://127.0.0.1:8222 or https://127.0.0.1:8222  i got faild to connect but when i type https://127.0.0.1:902 i got 220 VMware Authentication Daemon Version 1.10: SSL Required, MKSDisplayProtocol:VNC
<idinvalid> g
<douglett> kaddi: i did this
<Guest29234>  now the remote console connection port is 902 the defoult value when i try https://127.0.0.1:8333/ or http://127.0.0.1:8333/ or http://127.0.0.1:8222 or https://127.0.0.1:8222  i got faild to connect but when i type https://127.0.0.1:902 i got 220 VMware Authentication Daemon Version 1.10: SSL Required, MKSDisplayProtocol:VNC
<kaddi> douglett: is libdvdread3 installed on your system? (Do apt-cache policy libdvdread3 to see which version is installed)
<anga78> kubuntu
<kaddi> douglett: Have you tried opening the DVD with dolphin and starting the file from dolphin?
<|PaperTiger|> Doesn't anyone know how well the program Picaxe works on Linux?
<douglett> kaddi: yes, Installed: 0.9.7-8ubuntu1
<douglett> and no, not from dolphin
<kaddi> douglett: try, I've read several reports, that there is a problem with kaffeine for starting dvds, but that it works fine, when the film is started via dolphin
<douglett> hmm
<kaddi> maybe we got lucky and this is the solution :D
<douglett> that's interesting
<douglett> it sorta worked
<douglett> which video file am i suppose to be openning?
<douglett> i right clicked on the dvd in dolphin and went to open with kaffeine
<douglett> and it opened kaffeine and showed a bunch of madness
<jamesjedimaster> vob files are for dvd's
<douglett> one of which was the fbi warning
<alexander_> бля, где я?
<kaddi> douglett: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094316 i got that from this thread: sometimes kaffeine seems to look in the wrong place for the dvd and throws this kind of errors
<douglett> kaddi: this article looks very promising
<Lego> mefisto__, are you still around
<kaddi> what they said is that you have to check your dvd-load point: kaffeine ->settings->xine parameters ->media and check that the device listed as dvd.device corresponds to the place where your dvd actually is :)
<LjL> !ru | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<douglett> touche
<Lego> im ready to continue trouble shooting. just got home from the doctors
<douglett> HAHA
<douglett> bloody hell it seems to be working
<kaddi> great :)
<douglett> well that's really depressing
<kaddi> why?
<douglett> 3.5 hours wasted for a simple parameter
<jonathan__> hello! can anyone tell me how to connect two mp4 videos to one? i didn't find anything with google...
<kaddi> no, not wasted.. i'm sure you learned a LOT about restricted formats, repositories and all kind of linux stuff alon the way ;) ( I sure did ;) )
<jamesjedimaster> jonathan__: kdenlive
<Lego> hehe would you like to help me now kaddi?
<Lego> mefisto__ doesn't seem to be around right now
<jonathan__> hm i can't export to mp4 format in kdenlive
<kaddi> Lego I think I already tried to help you and failed miserably... :D I was looking forward to learning something by wathcing what mefisto__ would have done :D
<douglett> yes, i was cursing and frolicking all along that fun 3+ hour adventure
<Lego> ah i see :P
<douglett> i think i'll go hit myself in the head with a hammer now
<jamesjedimaster> jonathan__: perhaps you have to convert them to mpeg before with mobile media converter
<douglett> thanks for the help!
<kaddi> douglett you're welcome :)
<jonathan__> hm i used ffmpeg to convert them to mp4. it's a film split in two parts, both are mp4 now. i just want to append video 2 at video 1. no convertig.
<Lego> were you helping me before or after the re-install and changeover to the intel card?
<kaddi> woah... I asked you some question about 2 hours ago until you went for the doctors
<Lego> i've talked to so many people on so many channels the last few days i forgot who i've spoken to but i remembered to highlight mefisto name on the right column :P
<jamesjedimaster> that's what i do to edit 3gp videos, perhaps you may find one-step solution
<kaddi> is this a completely fresh install? Have you logged in successfully once on that account?
<Lego> so i have to appologize :(
<Lego> in kdm no
<Lego> i can ctrl alt f1 and use the system fine so far, except the wifi issues, but kdm boots but kde splash screen freezes and go no further
<Lego> goes*
<douglett> kaddi: how could a fellow programmer go about making the code suggestion to fix this for the 64bit ubuntu users of the world?
<kaddi> I was thinking you might try to create a new account and see if you could log into that one.
<Lego> hmm.. how do i do that ?
<Lego> i need to be in a terminal, correct
<camilla> i'm trying to install a printer, canon pixma mp130 and i need to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list but it does not work. ideas, anyone?
<kaddi> you log into your account in terminal, yes
<janvi> Hello. How is it about nvidia geforce 8200 support in Jaunty?
<kaddi> and type sudo adduser <username>
<Lego> ok done
<kaddi> log out and see if you can log on with the new user
<Lego> it didn't ask me to put a password for that user though
<kaddi> it didn't? odd, it should have
<Lego> sudo adduser Joe, then it asked for the sudo password then spit out some information
<Lego> i'll try again
<kaddi> douglett: i don't really know. launchpad.net ist the bugtracker for ubuntu bugs, maybe you'll find some info there
<kaddi> (you could probably always see if a bugreport had been filed for that problem and register and add the solution to it)
<kaddi> Lego: what was the last line, that was spit out?
<Lego> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  and it has more info
<Lego> Use the '--force-badname' option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX or NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM.
<Lego> HA! had to remove the J for a j
<kaddi> :)
<Lego> ok seems good
<douglett> i'd hate for some poor bastard to just go through what i went through
<Lego> ok i logged in a joe
<douglett> i'll look into this
<kaddi> would be great :)
<bittin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090402  if somone cares
<kaddi> Lego: does it work?
<Lego> ctrl/alt/f7 ctrl/alt/backspace selected joe, password, froze in the same spot
<kaddi> :(
<Lego> right after the hdd loads on the splash right before the next (yellow and white item) fully appears
<kaddi> well i suppose that means, the problem isn't with your userprofile :/
<Lego> yup
<Lego> mind you what are the next two items to load after the hdd?
<jussi01> does anyone know a qt equivalent to gmpc?
<janvi> Is there issues related to Jaunty and nvidia geforce 8200?
<Lego> still there kaddi?
<kaddi> Lego: im still there, but don't really know what else to suggest
<kaddi> Lego: i don't even know what would be loaded after the disk
<Lego> do you know what the next to items are ?
<Lego> what do the pictures look like what you boot kde?
<slow-motion> hi
<kaddi> lego: i think it should be the windowmanager
<kaddi> lego: followed by the displaymanager
<Lego> which is why it crashes... cuz the card can't handle kde4.1 maybe..
<Lego> i wish we could get the wifi running.. and istall something small like twm and see if atleast that works..
<kaddi> Lego: have you tried starting kwin/kdm/x from the terminal, to see which one crashes?
<Lego> what do you mean?
<Lego> you mean like type kwin from a terminal?
<kaddi> yeah, something like that... i'm looking for the proper commands right now, but I'm not sure i found them
<Lego> ok
<Lego> but i would need to stop my computer from automatically boot kdm when it boots first..
<kaddi> don't do that. :p I'm still trying to figure out how to get it restarted without booting :p
<Lego> well it when freezes nothing works bu the reset button :)
<Lego> well when it * geez i can't type today
<Lego> but*
<kaddi> what happened when you typed startx from a terminal? (you did do that earlier on, didn't you=
<kaddi> ?)
<Lego> yes. Fatal Server error: Server is already active for display ) .. if this erver is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X)-lock and start again. ... . xinit: Server error.
<Lego> but thats because i use ctrl alt f1 to get to the terminal from kdm
<Lego> display 0
<Lego> .X0 ... geezus..
<Lego> its gotta be xorg 7.4 and kde4.1... nothing else could explain it.. because isn't kdm is 3.5's kdm
<kaddi> lego: i'm sorry i really don't have a clue what could be the problem and where to look for a solution
<Lego> me either :P
<Lego> well maybe I'll wait for mefisto__ see what else he can come up with.. and I'
<Lego> I'll download 8.04 tonight
<Lego> like i said i could get xorg 7.4 installed properly on bsd either, it wouldn't install the xorg 7.4 drivers.. they were marked as skip, which could be the case here were it just want the 7.3 drivers..
<Lego> and after forcing them.. x crashed
<Lego> over and over
<Lego> lol forget it i just started the 8.04 download :P
<lxuser> ....................../´¯/)
<lxuser> ....................,/¯../
<lxuser> .................../..../
<lxuser> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<lxuser> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<lxuser> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<lxuser> .........\.................'...../
<lxuser> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
<lxuser> ............\..............(
<lxuser> ..............\.............\...
<Lego> i see.... well nice to see your an artist.
<Idhan> is there any download manager for kubuntu?
<p_quarles> Idhan: kget
<Guest29234> anyone could help me with vmware]
<Idhan> p_quarles: kget speed up the downloads by multiple instances for a single file?
<noaXess> i'm searching for a task/time/cost management software... tried gantproject, kplato, ktimetracker, taskjuggler... but no of them fit's what i need..
<noaXess> any idea about other solutions?
<x_link> Hi
<thebe> Hi
<thebe> how to install tar.Z file
<x_link> What's the shortcut command to change desktop in KDE4?
<magical> דפים מישראל
<x_link> Anybody?
<larsemil> whats the shortkey to switch desktop?
<jhutchins_wk> noaXess: karm?
<jhutchins_wk> larsemil: from what to what?
<noaXess> !info karm
<ubottu> Package karm does not exist in intrepid
<thebe> could you tell me how to install tar.z file
<noaXess> jhutchins_wk: doesnt exist in intrepid.. just KAlarm
<thebe> I would be grateful to have your answer for me
<noaXess> !info kalarm
<ubottu> kalarm (source: kdepim): KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.1 (intrepid), package size 622 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<larsemil> jhutchins_wk: like ctrl + alt + left in gnome
<noaXess> not what i need
<Dragnslcr> thebe- however the place you downloaded it from tells you to
<thebe> Drangslcr
<Dragnslcr> thebe- tar.z is just a compressed archive of files
<thebe> thanks but I am new user and I have to know detail
<thebe> is it the same way as we do for tar.gz??
<noaXess> what i'm searching, a tool to log all my tasks in a given project: a name, description, date, time, duration, costs per hour... then i can make a report of this for my customer..
<Dragnslcr> You can try opening it with Ark
<yoritomo> good evening all
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember offhand which compression program uses .Z
<noaXess> i also tried ktimetracker but there i can't have a description or costs per hour
<thebe> okay
<thebe> I am trying myself too in google
<thebe> but it is quite easier if i get solution in chat
<elliottm> sorry for asking, but can someone help me with sound? I'm using Hardy, sound stopped working after an update, I never changed any config files to begin with, nothing is muted, the correct sound card is the default, it works on the live cd, I entirely reinstalled alsa and it didn't fix it. here'sthe output of that script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ac493f5d10b7b1959abc96cc5bdae1f6f1f274ff
<larsemil> no way to quickly change between desktops?
<thebe> Dragnslcr
<thebe> I need your help!
<Unksi> larsemil: i have it so that i just move the cursor over the edge of the monitor and that changes the desktop
<Unksi> takes a little time to get used to but is a lot more convenient than hotkeys after a while
<thebe> I am trying to download apache server but I don know which file I need to download from mirror site
<thebe> could you tell me how to make it
<Dragnslcr> larsemil- you can set it to whatever you want in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<Unksi> thebe: why dont you just do sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<Dragnslcr> thebe- why not just install it from the repository?
<thebe> I will try but I want to learn about mirror image
<Dragnslcr> Mirror image?
<thebe> because there are  several folders and I don know where i get the required file
<Unksi> which file?
<thebe> i mean mirror site
<thebe> installation file
<Dragnslcr> Apache is in the Ubuntu repository
<Unksi> just open up adept and install it from there?
<larsemil> any chance of setting the desktops to be on one row instead of two on two rows
<Dragnslcr> It's a lot easier to install from there
<Dragnslcr> And the package manager will handle updates for you
<Unksi> larsemil: the easiest way to change that is from the pager widget from your panel
<larsemil> found it
<larsemil> thanks
<Unksi> youre welcome
<larsemil> last question for now. as i get a message in kopete i click "show" and it does not show any message, nothing happens
<Dragnslcr> larsemil- what version of KDE?
<Unksi> larsemil: if i remember right, thats a bug in 4.1.. someone correct me if im wrong :)
<Dragnslcr> And you should be able to click the animated Kopete icon to open new messages
<Dragnslcr> Unksi- yeah, that's why I asked what version
<larsemil> Dragnslcr: 4.2
<thebe> its okay now
<thebe> i did it from repository
<larsemil> also my bash auto completions is totaly fked
<thebe> thanks for all of you
<slow-motion> n8
<Edulix> ok
<Edulix> hi!
<elliottm> sorry for asking, but can someone help me with sound? I'm using Hardy, sound stopped working after an update, I never changed any config files to begin with, nothing is muted, the correct sound card is the default, it works on the live cd, I entirely reinstalled alsa and it didn't fix it. here'sthe output of that script: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ac493f5d10b7b1959abc96cc5bdae1f6f1f274ff
<lex> elliottm: are you in group audio?
<elliottm> yep
<elliottm> nothing in dmesg about it
<lamer> abend
<elliottm> and sound works in windows, so i know it's a software problem
<coreyman> Can I get help installing ventrilo under wine.
<lex> tried to aplay something?
<coreyman> ?
<aga> evening
<coreyman> evening
<lex> night
<aga> yeah rex you're right... night here as well
<elliottm> lex: I ran aplay with a song, it hasn't reaised any errors but I can't hear it
<lex> elliottm: are you sure about your mixer?
<elliottm> sure about what?
<lex> recheck that Master and PCM are turned on
<lex> and the level are high enough
<elliottm> when I put master ans PCM to the highest i hear static
<elliottm> aplay is still running, and it either isn't playing or i can't hear it over the static
<lex> elliottm: aplay doesn't know about mp3s and ogg
<lex> if you hear static the problem should be solved )
<lex> try playing anything with your favourite player
<thumper> morning people
<thumper> my /usr/bin/plasma is using 100% of one of my CPUs
<thumper> what can I do about that?
<lex> thumper: kquitapp plasma && plasma
<larsemil> how do i get my rss adress from konqueror to my plasmoid feed viewer?
<lex> elliottm: so how is it?
<thumper> lex: ok, that worked, now any idea how to diagnose what went wrong?
<elliottm> fine
<elliottm> but i didn't touch any of those sliders
<elliottm> beforehand, i mean
<elliottm> it just stopped working
<elliottm> or i guess i should say the volume just went down or something
<lex> elliottm: that kind of things happen on upgrades
<lex> thumper: no idea, you may want to report a bug or somethng
<aga> tried killing and restarting plasma thumper?
<thumper> aga: just did, and that fixed it
<aga> :) nice
<josh-l> something in kde is crashing and causing kde to lock up... is there a log somewhere i can check to find out what it is??
<aga> g'night
<draik_> What is the interface on my wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: dmesg will help you
<ActionParsnip> draik_: run  ifconfig
<draik_> ActionParsnip: There is no mention of an interface :(
<ActionParsnip> draik_: look for wifi0 or ath0
<ActionParsnip> draik_: those are common
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I have eth0 and lo, however, none of those seemed to work when I did "ifconfig down eth0"
<ActionParsnip> draik_: then the device isnt in there. try  sudo lshw -C network
<draik_> lshw command not found
<ActionParsnip> draik_: ell ess aych double yew
<ActionParsnip> draik_: lshw
<draik_> Uh huh... LOL
<ActionParsnip> does that work?
<draik_> -bash: lshw: command not found
<p_quarles> hey, so does the character selector plasmoid only offer basic latin characters? or am I missing some obvious step for getting extended latin characters to show in there?
<demmon> how can i delete a folder with the konsole
<draik_> demmon: rm -rf <foldername>
<demmon> and the path right
<draik_> Yep
<ActionParsnip> draik_: weird
<draik_> Well, the path if you're not in the parent directory of the folder you will be removing
<p_quarles> but be careful with rm; it's one of those commands that can kill you if you get the argument wrong
<ActionParsnip> draik_: sudo apt-get install lshw
<draik_> ActionParsnip: The syntax of the command I was trying to run was incorrect (backwards). All good now
<ActionParsnip> draik_: nice
<draik_> I saw the command "ifconfig down <interface>" and thought something wrong, but figured, 'what do I know?'... I guess I do know ;)
<ActionParsnip> it will need sudo for ifdown
<jahr> copycatz pres. P.SIX vs GURU JOSH PROJECT - LET ME KNOW (INFINITY)
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I'm root
<draik_> ActionParsnip: well, su for the mean time
<ActionParsnip> draik_: su isnt advised, sudo -i is to be used
<spezi> hey, i'm using hardy and dolphin is showing some weird numbers on my / and /home partitions since i grew them with gparted: it says that size is 57,6GB, however there are 180.4GB of 250GB used.. so about 70GB used. where are the missing 57GB gone?
<spezi> *17
<demmon> where are Software Sources on kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> spezi: is it formatted ext3?
<ActionParsnip> demmon: k menu -> system   i believe
<spezi> ActionParsnip: yes, it is
<ActionParsnip> spezi: then you have to sacrifice ~10% to the journal of ext3
<ActionParsnip> spezi: if you format it ext2 you'll get it back but you will not get the benefits of the journal
<spezi> ActionParsnip: ah yeah, forgot about that... :/
<demmon> can any body tell me how to mount a cd
<demmon> iso that is
<rickest> demmon: in KDE it should happen automatically
<Tm_T> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rickest> demmon: oh, mount -o loop file.iso
<rickest> demmon: oh, mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/somewhere
<Tm_T> rickest: + sudo typically
<victim> hi, how do I get kde 4.2.2 on Intrepid?
<spezi> so, does the ext3 journal have a quite fixed size or does it depend on the space used on the partition?
<Tm_T> latter
<Tm_T> typically atleast
<Lego> mefisto you around yet?
<draik_> ActionParsnip: Sorry, focused on the laptop. Yeah, I meant sudo -i. su was in reference to the account (Super User)
<ActionParsnip> draik_: good lad
<kaddi> can anyone name me a widget which would be similar to the taskmanager, showing me all started applications and the amoiunt of cpu & ram the use?
<xavier_> ola
#kubuntu 2009-04-03
<vegas513> hi everybody, i'm having a little bit of trouble with using a second monitor with kde, wondering if somebody can help
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vegas513> tyvm
<Laeborg-lap> !9.04.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.04.1
<Laeborg-lap> !9.03
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.03
<Laeborg-lap> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> !jaunty
<Andre101> Hello people.. I have dist-upgrade'ed to 9.04, when I log in now all I get is a black background.. anyone know where to start to troubleshoot this?
<Andre101> btw, kdm starts, the login screen is displayed
<Lego> similar to me Andre, i just installed 8.10 and kdm boots put my password in then it freezes on the kde4.1 splash
<Riesh> Andre101: first i dod not really recommend upgrading to a new distribution like that (especially not because it is BETA) ... But you can move the old ~/.kde dir to ~/kde-old-dir ... and see if a newly made .kde dir makes a differentce
<Lego> Riesh, mefisto__ had me do that for my situation, and it didn't work, and he not online so what would you suggest trying after that?
<Riesh> Lego: maybe a reconfigure of Xorg would make a difference ? ... not really sure ... when did your problem start?
<Lego> from the first boot on the fresh install.  he did have me run a reconfigure aswell
<Lego> the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is what he had me do.
<Riesh> what kind of harware you have ? ... sure it is not broken ?
<Riesh> Lego: that indeed i would also want you to do :-)
<suffice> i didd a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and it got rid of that unable to start graphics thing
<Lego> yes i know its not broken.. its an intel board using the onboard video. I runs BSD/KDE3.5/Compiz fine.. so im wondering if it just can't handel xorg7.4 and kde4.1
<Lego> I do have a radeon 2400HD installed but when i installed kubuntu with it being the primary card, i couldn't even get kdm to boot
<Riesh> Mmmm maybe you can indeed try the way suffice points to, it will ask you a lot of questions though
<Lego> will i be able to answer them :S
<Riesh> OK ... try it
<Lego> its running now
<Lego> um ca-certificates.. trust new ones from authorites ? yes no ask?
<Lego> picking ask
<Lego> hehe ok.. not sure what i did.. but it looks like crap now...
<Riesh> really ?
<Riesh> what you mean?
<Lego> well it changed from a nice looking config (clean lines bright colors) to a dull dos looking screen
<Lego> it did it right after a font setup
<Riesh> don't mention dos :-P please
<Riesh> bash is really a lot different
<Lego> lol but thats what it looks like, the easiest way to describe it
<Lego> the dull blue and gray with 'tall' characters
<Riesh> but can X run, thats the question :-)
<Andre101> Riesh: I have moved the .kde dir, didn't help :(
<Lego> isn't x running if kdm log in boots?
<Riesh> Andre101: what kind of hw you have ?
<Riesh> Lego ... yes
<Riesh> Does kdm run?
<Lego> so x runs it freezes after i try and log into kde
<Lego> yes.
<Andre101> Riesh: laptop, nvidia graphics card
<Lego> like i boot the system.. kdm shows up i put my password in and it freezes on the kde4.1 splash screen right after it loads the hdd image
<Riesh> Lego: sorry, then i am out of ideas
<Riesh> anything you can find in .xsession-errors?
<Riesh> or in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<Riesh> Andre101: you had nvidia module loaded before you upgrade ?
<Lego> see, when i had bsd isntalled i ran kde3.5/compiz-fusion fine on the intel card. but when i upgrade the xorg 7.4 it skips the xorg-drivers 7.4, and x would boot but compiz would crash, and after forcing the drivers install all of it crashed...
<Lego> i will have to wait to check the xorg.0.log
<Lego> wait is it xorg.log.0 on ubuntu?
<Riesh> Lego: ... uh, let me see
<Riesh> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Riesh> sorry
<Lego> its cool :P
<Lego> so how long does this reconfigure take?
<Riesh> um :-) ... not so long i think
<Lego> lol you don't sound ver re-assuring :P
<Lego> very*
<Riesh> it's just going from one menu option into the other ... and at the end it will writeout the config files
<Lego> ah
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Beta http://kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Jaunty/9.04 support only in #ubuntu+1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
 * Andre101 is thinking of just doing a clean install of 8.10, it's been a very long time since I have done a clean install
<Riddell> 4.2.2 is out
<Riesh> and in Jaunty
<dwidmann_> yup, yup it is
<Lego> it keeps spitting out unknown formats for fonts and stuff
<Riesh> Lego: hmmm ... that doesn't sound good
<Lego> unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'
<Lego> was one i could catch before they flew off the screen
<Riesh> hmmm ... this last error you got from dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Lego> yes but it keeps going.. it spits out like 6 of those in a row and keeps going 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'
<joshjtl> i dont know whats going on here, i recently reinstalled jaunty kubuntu, and kde is running super super slow
<joshjtl> ive dist-upgraded too
<joshjtl> this is really really not cool
<Riesh> sorry ... maybe you can break that off
<Laeborg-lap> is there any big chances from 4.2 to 4.2.2 ?
<Lego> ok its done
<fosco_> Laeborg-lap: lots of bugfixes
<Riesh> Lego: -a is standing for all  ... and in the manpage it says Reconfigure all installed packages that use debconf. Warning: this may take a long time.
<Laeborg-lap> okay
<Lego> its done im rebooting and hopeing for the best.. but i dont' think it will work.. i think they dropped support for my card in xorg 7.4 or it just can't handle kde4.1
<Lego> nope, same thing.. freezes, right after it loads the hdd logo,
<Riesh> mmm, so then check Xorg.0.log
<Lego> yup just waiting for it to reboot.
<Lego> nano /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Lego> ?
<Riesh> and ~/.xsession-error
<Riesh> or cat
<Riesh> or less
<Lego> xorg.0.log is empty
<Lego> new file
<Riesh> there are more
<Lego> so is ~/.xsession-error
<Riesh> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Lego> old is empty aswell :S
<Riesh> wow
<Riesh> does /var/log/messages give any hints ? .... or /var/log/syslog ?
<Lego> am i opening them wrong? nano /var/log/xorg.0.log.old ; nano ~/.xsession-error
<Riesh> just use "cat"  first
<Lego> messages has tons of info
<Riesh> instead of nano
<Riesh> nano is more for editing
<Lego> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log no such file or diretory
<Riesh> Xorg
<Riesh> with Capital
<Lego> ah that worked
<Lego> what kind of error am i looking for
<Wazmyn> Just got a whole pot full of updates, mostly KDE, is this the 4.2.2 update?
<Riesh> lines beginning with (EE) ... or (WW)
<Lego> (WW) intel(0): Failed to allocate texture space
<Riesh> Lego: mmm ... you working on a other computer now ?
<Lego> (WW) intel(0): PIPESTAT before: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS_ OREG_UPDATE_STATUS
<Lego> (WW) intel(0): PIPESTAT after: status:
<Lego> and thats the only three i can see with as high as i can scroll
<Lego> (WW) intel(0): The directory :/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. Entry deleted from font path
<dwidmann_> Riesh: particularly the lines with (EE), and if you're having trouble scrolling, "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Lego> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPESTAT) changed from 0x80000207 to 0x000000$
<dwidmann_> errr, crap ... meant to say lego ...
<Lego> thats all of them
<tsimpson> !paste | Lego
<ubottu> Lego: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lego> thats all of them
<Lego> i can't paste bin sorry, that system is not on the net
<Lego> im trying to do this from one computer to the next
<Lego> but thats all of them
<Riesh> Lego: You do not see any lines beginning with (EE) ?
<Lego> nope
<Lego> all are just those 4 or 5 WW rest are == ** -- and II
<Riesh> Does you xorg.conf have in the Device section "Driver      "intel" " ?
<Lego> um /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<Riesh> yes
<Lego> no it doesn't
<Riesh> can try to add that
<Lego> ok
<Lego> i think mefisto had me try this aswell
<Lego> but here goes nothing :)
<Riesh> restart X
<Riesh> from the kdm menu
<Lego> ok
<Lego> done, now try and log in again
<Lego> nope ...
<Riesh> mmm ... guess i am out of ideas
<Lego> what the command to pull up the vga information lspci | vga
<Riesh> grep VGA
<Riesh> lspci |grep VGA
<Lego> well it found both and they are named correctly
<Riesh> well they won't be named incorrectly in lspci
<Riesh> :-)
<Lego> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Lego> and how can we check the driver its using?
<Lego> pkg_info|grep xorg doesn't work :P
<Riesh> i am just googling with the lspci info ... btw did you install from LiveCD ?
<Lego> um. I installed from the 8.10 download straight from the kubunut site
<Riesh> upgraded ?
<Riesh> from 8.04 ?
<Lego> no straight 8.10 install
<Lego> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Lego> and didn't check the box right below the download button
<Riesh> there are two CD's .... livecd and alternate
<Riesh> live is goving a complete desktop running from cd
<Riesh> alternate just starts the debian installer
<Lego> yes i had the live cd then.. it was full graphic installer
<Lego> with live cd..
<Lego> does that make a difference?
<Riesh> well, .... then X should be working
<Riesh> the X version from cd
<Lego> X is working :P we've established that :P its kde thats not working
<Lego> didn't you say that kdm wouldn't boot up if x wasn't working
<Riesh> well if it is running in the live cd then there should be no problem with the installed one
<Lego> no live cd wouldn't boot to the kde desktop
<Lego> it did the same thing
<Lego> kdm worked no kde
<Riesh> you have network working on the comp.
<Lego> would you like me to try again, booting the live cd, and just see exactly what happens
<Lego> no lol, we couldn't get me connected to my wireless over the command prompt
<Riesh> no ... if it did not work it doesn't work now
<Lego> but just to see if its gunna give a different error?
<Riesh> ok can try :-)
<Lego> like i said im down to try anything to get it working :)
<Riesh> maybe just download the Jaunty beta live cd ... and try that one :-)
<Lego> well im downloading the 8.04 right now. it has xorg 7.3 and kde3 and i know both of those should work, because i ran both under bsd with compiz (again only on the intel card since radeon doesn't have 3d support) but I guess it does under ubuntu.. so i plan on using it.. if it works.
<Lego> but the intel or radeon don't want to work on 8.10 (intel atleast boots kdm)
<Lego> im just glad i have 3 computers so i can mess around and not have to worry about not being on the net :P
<Riesh> Lego: just depends on which driver you use i guess for the radeon card ... there are 3 options i think ... the ati driver, the radeon driver ... and the binary driver fglrx
<Riesh> the last one has 3D support
<Lego> well live cd is running and on kde4.1 splash and moved past were it has been locking up.. loaded the ah wrench and nut driver / globe / looks like an envelope and now .... not sure what its doing..
<Riesh> loading from cd is slow
<Lego> i think it froze up again
<Riesh> not cd activity ?
<Lego> nope
<Lego> no hdd activity aswell
<Riesh> then maybe it is a bug in X ... would maybe have been solved if you could update
<Riesh> you don't have a cable which you can use for eth0 ?
<metellius> how come KDE 4.2.2 was released today, but when I went to upgrade it, it was already done automatically just with the automatic upgrade set to "security only"?
<Lego> hehe nope.. im way to far from the router, all my computers are wireless.. and i have a bridge just to get to that router
<Lego> yea it froze..
<Riesh> So ... you can see if 8.04 works ... boots to a complete kde environment ... and maybe after that you can try this also with 9.04 which will be release 3 weeks later
<Lego> LOL yea.. thats what i want to do.. if i get 8.04 installed and working.. its staying put !
<Riesh> :-) ... your missing the fun of kde 4.2.2 then
<Lego> compiz runs :P
<Riesh> kde 4.2.2 is much more then the wobbly windows and cube effect
<Lego> UM im F*&$I&O Pissed.. the download for 8.04 just finished.. and nero popped up... and i just closed it.. and now i can't find the 8.04 download..
<Lego> almost like nero deleted it
<Riesh> windows ?
<Lego> yes.
<Wazmyn> lego i feel yer pain, I had firefox stash it in some temp folder one time and ended up haveing to re-download
<Riesh> what you used to download it ?
<Lego> yes but ff is like 50mb max.. 8.04 is 700....
<Lego> IE
<Riesh> :-( ...
<Lego> IE8 even worse.. since im in Windows Seven
<Riesh> :-(
<Wazmyn> lego, no Firefox goofed up the download for 8.10
<Riesh> use torrent next time
<Lego> ah.. i see what you mean
<Lego> i should considering i have utorrent installed
 * Wazmyn suggests using opera and it's nice download manager
<Riesh> but nero should not delete stuff ...
<Lego> makes me wonder if i can find it in my temp folder if i accidently hit open instead of save
<Riesh> Lego: can you do a search and try to find it ?
<Lego> that was the first thing i did.. no luck
<Lego> yea its gone.... :(
<Riesh> Does IE not ask where save a download ?
 * Riesh staying away from IE already a long time 
<Lego> it does but i may have hit open instead of save...
<Lego> ugh... 3 more hours.../
<Riesh> maybe it is then indeed saved in the temp dir
<Lego> i looked dont' see it
<Riesh> search the whole c drive ?
<Riesh> searched?
<Riesh> *.iso
<Lego> yup found just 3
<Lego> none are 8.04
<Lego> figures... its my luck man...
<Riesh> mmm ... looks like your out of luck then
<Lego> hehe i totally put the "It just works" outta wack
<Lego> because it doesn't :P
<Riesh> windows 7 is beta
<Lego> yea but its not the issue.. been running it great for over a month
<Lego> gaming, surfing, downloading, torrents.. everything.
<Lego> mind you i never had an issue with vista...
<Riesh> yeah ... ... until you download a torrent with IE and it suddenly disappears
<Lego> uptime 4days 5hrs 34mins
<Riesh> i mean an iso
<Lego> hehe thats my probably stupidity which is why nero tried to open the file.. instead of the download dialog just closing..
<Lego> well i figured i'd let the live cd boot again.. and it froze just after the blueish envelope appeared...
<Riesh> Lego: sorry, i can't help you
<Lego> thats cool.. im just gunna hope that 8.04 works..
<Lego> well im out for now.. thanks for the help man
<Riesh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04.2/kubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent\
<Riesh> ok
<BluesKaj> evening folks
<tanderson_> anybody know the status of the nvidia driver *71
<BluesKaj> tanderson_ , what's your card?
<tanderson_> riva tnt2
<tanderson_> product: NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<tanderson_> I tried to get the nvidia driver going..maybe 4 months ago and there was a conflict between the driver and xserver.
<tanderson_> I was wondering if anybody knew anything new.
<BluesKaj> dunno about the 64 bit version , but he riva tnt2 driver is known as , xserver-xorg-video-nv
<BluesKaj> it's in adept or apt
<margaret> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<margaret> just install xsane with aptitude, anything else I should know
<margaret> !OCR
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<margaret> kooka is kde?
<garrett_> Hea LjL
<garrett_> Remember me i used to be norrisg
<garrett_> Can anyone read me
<garrett_> can anyone see my messahe
<calamari> hi
<calamari> anyone know of a kubuntu fork that retains kde 3?
<solifugus> What was the file you specify package sources in?  (I forgot)
<calamari> solifugus: /etc/apt/sources.list
<solifugus> calamari: thanks.. need to comment out the source for openoffice 3, as that version of it really sucks.. I sure wish there were a proper version of openoffice 3 for kubuntu somewhere..
<calamari> solifugus: not a big fan of kde 4 myself :)
<slerder> Hey guys is there any way to how long a network interface card has been up and running? thanks
<joshjtl> hey does anyone use preload or prelink in here?
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> uh I'm having some apt-get problems
<ForgeAus> its trying to fix a problem but it won't let me fix it for it... the package kpresenter-kde4_1 (etc) is having an issue where it doesn't want to "overwrite" (even if I remove the file) /usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm ...
<ForgeAus> it says thats also in a package kpresenter-data...
<ForgeAus> but apt-get won't let me remove kpresenter-data, it wants to keep fixing kpresenter-kde4 instead
<ForgeAus> is there something I can do about it?
<ForgeAus> also *buntu needs background disk health checks... I don't think anyone wants to turn their computer on to wait for a long disk scan before I can use it...
<esdaniel> anyone notice the recent update from repos is making Plasma gorge processor usage?
<ForgeAus> erm they not I lol
<esdaniel> hmm, seems it's still an issue with calendar plasmoid, removing solves the proc utilisation
<solifugus> calamari: no.. kde 4 sucks beach balls through straws..  I am tungue in cheek, hoping it'll get better in a year or so..
<solifugus> wondering if somebody shouldn't just upgrade the old kde 3 to qt 4, without the redesigns.
<solifugus> the hideous redesigns
<joe__> hello all
<asobi> ipod not mounting
<|toad> can anyone help me in here?
<slerder> Hey guys i just ran rkhunter and i got two warnings, one in /usr/bin/dpkg-query  and one in /usr/bin/dpkg . What could it be? What should i do? thanks
<jithine> hi guys any one facing system freezes on kubuntu jaunty
<Riesh> slerder: Please check the log file (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
<gerardo> hola
<Lego> kaddi?
<Lego> just finished installing 8.04 and it booted fine first time.. it did give me a pop up for using the restricted driver for the ati card.
<tweakedeh> I installed a virtual box and now it says I need to slect mixer for my sound on linux, How would I fix this?
<Lego> running the adept updater now..
<alFoX> hi all. Can anyboody halp me to submit bugreport for kmail?
<timboy_> I just updated my intrepid drivers to the latest nvidia now they're not loading properly... Here is xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1380648 here is the end of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1380661
<draik_> I'm looking for a way to fileshare what I have on this laptop with someone else in another state
<draik_> How can I set that up?
<draik_> I know there was something in 8.04 to do it, but got taken away in 8.10 for some odd reason
<michael_> I want to install Kubuntu, and since I've had many problems with KDE 4.2 I am eagerly waiting for the newest stable edition of Kubuntu. But I don't want to wait until the 23rd, I want to start use it now. Can I install it now, and then at 23rd do an update so it is the same as the stable release?
<timboy_> I just updated my intrepid drivers to the latest nvidia now they're not loading properly... Here is xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1380648 here is the end of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1380661
<frogonwheels> I've got that problem where hibernate  works perfectly - except that it reboots my machine instead of powering down...
<frogonwheels> anybody got any suggestions (8.10 kubuntu)
<larsemil> any way to get same behaviour in konq on tabs as in firefox? with an x to close the tab at the tab instead of at the right side of the screen
<frogonwheels> erm.. using open source ati x drivers..
<frogonwheels> larsemil: yes.
<larsemil> frogonwheels: how?
<frogonwheels> can't remember.
<larsemil> frogonwheels: found it. was easy. :)
<frogonwheels> figured 'yes' would be sufficient :)
<larsemil> hmm i dont get flash to work in konqueror even though i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<frogonwheels> larsemil:  not recognised? not working?
<frogonwheels> larsemil:  check  about:plugins
<frogonwheels> I have:  Shockwave Flash  Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15  flashplugin-alternative.so
<JohnDoe365> Hi! Today i got this waring after apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<JohnDoe365> and adept wants to uninstall a great deal of KDE4 packages .... even kwin ...
<larsemil> frogonwheels: i had to search for it in konq settings
<JohnDoe365> I'm on kubuntu 8.10 btw
<JohnDoe365> any experienced the same or does now whats going on?
<larsemil> JohnDoe365: sudo apt-get update could help you maybe?
<JohnDoe365> larsemil: Yeah, I get this warning after running apt-get update
<JohnDoe365> I havent messed with repositories so i'm wondering whats going on
<JohnDoe365> I'm reulctant to do a apt-get upgrade as it will leave me with a defunct kde4
<larsemil> well try doing another update.
<MarkieMark1> JohnDoe365: have you added medibuntu to your repos?
<JohnDoe365> yes
<MarkieMark1> medibuntu 'needs' key verification
<MarkieMark1> JohnDoe365: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/47039
<JohnDoe365> MarkieMark1: I have added it right after 8.10
<MarkieMark1> though the key ID listed there is different to the one you list in your error message
<JohnDoe365> and already installed packages from medibuntu
<MarkieMark1> so it could be a different repo that's raising the error?
<JohnDoe365> so i have the feeling this is sthg. different
<kyle__> Hi, Has any one else noticed that http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/x11-common_7.4~5ubuntu17_all.deb is missing?
<JohnDoe365> MarkieMark1: maybe ... what really bothers me is adept: If I would allow to run it, i would have a cripled system
<JohnDoe365> MarkieMark1: amongst others it would uninstall dolphin and kwin
<MarkieMark1> JohnDoe365: you get that with changing releases
<JohnDoe365> I think its somehow related to kde 4.2 update
<MarkieMark1> I remember breaking my system trying to update my Open Office to gutsy's version of Open Office from Feisty
<MarkieMark1> It's similar to how the update manager suggests removing packages when you upgrade the 'normal' way
<JohnDoe365> but i have the feeling that i shouldnt get it ... i issued no dist-upgrade and added no repo of jaunty ...
<MarkieMark1> JohnDoe365: quite possibly as you say specifically linked to KDE4.2
<MarkieMark1> I'm no specialist in KDE though there should be, around :)
<marie_blubb> hey guys, I try to configure my firewall for samba. I'd like to close port 137-139, 445 and 901 but allow it füor a couple of IPs i'm using. doesn't work. is gufw the right plattform for that?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> then use guarddog to set the rule to allow the traffic, all other requests will be denied
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - what's the general feeling of the Kubuntu Hardy » Kubutu latest upgrade path at the moment for desktops?  I remember when Intrepid first appeared on the scene it came with a footnote along the lines of "Hey, Intrepid/KDE 4.x is the latest and greatest, but - maybe you want to stick with Hardy for now if you run a production environment"
<ActionParsnip> ToreadorVampire: runs fine
<ActionParsnip> ToreadorVampire: if you have a usb stick spare you could install to that to try it
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, that's not a bad idea actually ... My current USB stick is a bit small for that (512MB, but hey, it was a freebie) but I should probably get a new one someday - and it's not like they're expensive
<ActionParsnip> true and they are great for testing new releases as you do not touch your internal drive
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, I do remember also that when Intrepid first appeared it said that a lot of settings for Hardy aren't likely to survive the transition to a KDE 4.x based environment ... is that still the case or has the upgrade process been improved since then?
<jmaspons> Hello. Maybe you somebody already said it but with the new kde 4.2.2 plasma eats all the CPU. It's a packaging problem or it comes from kde?
<ToreadorVampire> It's only that - I'm mid-project at the moment (but should be finished in a few weeks) - I don't want to change my production machine while I'm mid-project, but I don't mind trying out a quick switch just before I start a new project
<wizkoder> anybody succeeded in listening to music with the mbs-100? a bluetooth speaker? I get an error message when I try to pair it with my computer
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway, thanks - will probably skip Intrepid and try Jaunty in a few weeks ... thanks for the suggestion :)
<sgrover> Just installed the Jaunty beta to a USB stick.. a little slow (meaning a lot slow) in terms of data transfer, but otherwise Jaunty is looking rather slick
<cuznt> i got jaunty juandice workin fine
<marie_blubb> ActionParsnip puh thats really complicated i allowed dns, ftp, http https do you know what samba needs because It#s not workking anymore
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: looks like 445
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365990
<wizkoder> yesterday jaunty made its way on my laptop. today I will install it on my desktop. next week I guess (when all tests are passed) it will move to the computer in my company. great work!
<wizkoder> or should I wait until final is out? beto to final should work right?
<ActionParsnip> wizkoder: its out but the final release has been pused back to august due to issues. it does however run ok on my stystem byt your systm will e different
<HamidReza> hi
<HamidReza> i need an a software for call wating
<HamidReza> with dial up
<HamidReza> yooooooooooohooooooooooooo
<jmaspons> In the new version of kde 4.2.2 plasma eats many CPU (around 80%). I am using intrepid in a x386 and it worked fine before this upgrade. What happen?
<marie_blubb> ActionParsnip sorry me again, i read in the oreily doc that i have to closes these ports, but just for trying I cannot find  where to change that in the guarddog (I read the website of guarddog)
<ActionParsnip> marie_blubb: not something i use but its my next project so you'll have to feel around
<HamidReza> hi.... in need a software for call wating in dial-up connection
<HamidReza> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<HamidReza> i need a software for call wating in dial-up connection
<HamidReza> i need a software for call wating in dial-up connection
<HamidReza> please
<HamidReza> help me
<HamidReza> help
<HamidReza> answer me
<HamidReza> help me
<HamidReza> help me
<ActionParsnip> HamidReza: clearly nobody can or they would have answered by now
<ActionParsnip> try again later in the day
<HamidReza> ohhhhhhhhh
<marie_blubb> how do I deactivate guarddog? I dont get it
<ActionParsnip> guarddog is only a gui tool fo iptables
<frogonwheels> HamidReza: you mean to disable call waiting while on dialup?
<ForgeAus> how to fix apt-get?... I have a problem with koffice packages... kpresenter-kde4 wants to install a pixmap into /usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm where another package kpresenter-data apparently also installs it to and doesn't like to overwrite it ... (even if I delete the file, oddly)...
<ludan> hi guys
<ludan> I was wondering if you know what is the application that shows you the level of the volume when you use FN keys combinations
<ForgeAus> but it won't let me apt-get remove kpresenter-data and all apt-get -f install does is keep trying to install kpresenter-kde4
<ForgeAus> volume, uh kmix?
<ForgeAus> not sure if it dynamically updates when you use FN keys tho
<ludan> ForgeAus: no man, kmix is something, I'd like to be notified when I press FN+F3
<ForgeAus> there might be a monitoring app to show something like that... but if there is I don't know what its alled
<ludan> or F4 whatever
<ForgeAus> f4 for changing volume? hmmm I don't think Kubuntu is set up that way anyway... is it?
<ludan> yes it does
<ludan> at least with the live-cd
<ForgeAus> ok sorry I havn't much experience with audio stuff, I tend not to use it alot
<ForgeAus> the F keys I tend to use for switching virtual terminals or whatever its called (ie control + alt + f7 for x-server display, and the ones before that generally for tty1, 2, 3, etc cli logins)
<ForgeAus> many apps assign a function to the F keys
<ForgeAus> so like I said I'm not familiar with Fn keys for audio
<ForgeAus> brb, I just had an idea to find out something
<ForgeAus> wait Fn as in a notebook PC?
<ForgeAus> (rather than just an F key like F1, F2, F3?
<ludan> no
<ludan> FN as in a sony laptoop
<ForgeAus> ahh ok well thats probably based on what sony (lots of other companies that make notebooks also use an FN key in a similar way)... decides it does
<devilsadvocate> there is some laptop keys package, and some laptop-detect stuff
<ForgeAus> (often they use a diff colour like blue)
<ForgeAus> on the keyboard directly to show what the function does...
<ForgeAus> one common use for an Fn key is to switch between LCD display and external VGA connector...
<ForgeAus> audio volume is obviously something Sony have done custom for their notebooks, which is fine, but how the software recognises that is a whole other question, unfortunately I don't know if it even does...
<ForgeAus> what I do know is in system settings the keyboard and mouse applet can show you KDE's combinations
<Lavandergirl{kc}> heya
<niou> hello
<Ciylana> does anyone know how to stop kopete sending light grey text to my msn buddies?
<ibrar> I am getting nothing when trying to share file using dolphin
<ibrar> so i have tried it manualy
<ibrar> sudo kcmshell4 fileshare
<ibrar> > Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ibrar" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ibrar> > findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<ibrar> > ibrar@ibrar-laptop:~$
<ibrar> ??
<linda> anyone here that uses amarok2?
<hutch> hi
<hutch> Doesanyone know how to mount a drive and keep it mounted at startupon ubuntu server?
<hutch> linda I do
<ibrar> ??
<devilsadvocate> hutch, put it in /etc/fstab
<hutch> devilsadvocate thanks.
<hutch> I passed the info onto Saturn 2888 in #linuxmint
<hutch> He says that that dir doesn't exist. He's on Ubuntu server
<esdaniel> yep Linda, wassup?
<Mad_Dud> Hello everyone. (K.8.04.2) i've noticed that yesterday new update appeared. But it's different than others, because it contains installation of several packages. can someone confirm, that it's ok?
<devilsadvocate> hutch, thats not a dir, thats a file
<devilsadvocate> and it probably exists
<Mad_Dud> UNinstallation
<hutch> k thanks
<hutch> devilsadvocate do U knnow what the UUID is?
<etfb> Is there a video driver that's generic, like the vesa one, but supports higher resolutions than 1024x768?
<devilsadvocate> hutch, uuid is sort of a replacement for /dev/hda1, etc
<devilsadvocate> hutch, you can just use the /dev/hdxn etc for it instead of the uuid
<hutch> K thnx
<devilsadvocate> im not sure how to find out the uuids
<frogonwheels> vol_id
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ibrar> I am getting nothing when trying to share file using dolphin
<etfb> Is there a way to use Intrepid or Jaunty with KDE 3.5?
<ForgeAus> yes, uninstall kde4 and reinstall kde3.5 from source! lol
<ForgeAus> or use kde3 packages from feisty or hardy repos?
<hutch> Thanx for the help guys Saturn2888 thinks he's sorted now
<cuznt> kdesu dolhin
<ForgeAus> I personally did an upgrade of Hardy (with KDE3 and a kde4 alternative parallel to it) to Intrpid now I have some kinda hybrid that runs by default KDE4 but kde3 stuff still works
<cuznt> kdesu dolphin
<costa58> ubuntu.it
<costa58> www.ubuntu.it
<ibrar> My file sharing not working
<ibrar> can any body help
<ibrar> me
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> anybody could
<yaa_> which way should it work
<yaa_> smb?
<ibrar> Right click on folder and shar this folder
<ibrar> in dolphin
<ibrar> in sharing tab it has configure file sharing
<ibrar> when i click this button nothing happends
<ibrar> yaa_:?
<yaa_> type smb://ipadress/share in browser
<ibrar> time out on server error
<yaa_> share is on linux or owindows
<ibrar> windows
<MarkieMark1> check windows firewall settings?
<yaa_> is the share available for others
<MarkieMark1> in gnome it's system->places->network->windows network etc
<ibrar> Let me explain: I have to share folder in linux and want to access from windows
<MarkieMark1> ibrar: http://2tap.com/2007/04/22/sharing-files-between-a-windows-guest-and-ubuntu-host-using-vmware-and-samba/
<MarkieMark1> though you won't need the vmware bit
<ibrar> no VM
<ibrar> I need to copy data over network
<MarkieMark1> right so simply follow the instructions as far as they are relevant, ignore the VMware instructions, it'll work
<yaa_> smb.conf
<yaa_> configure smb
<ibrar> ok doing
<war10ck> hi
<war10ck> testing konqueror on janty
<war10ck> with flash
<noaXess> has anybody also updated to kde 4.2.2?
<ForgeAus> ow to fix apt-get?... I have a problem with koffice packages... kpresenter-kde4 wants to install a pixmap into /usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm where another package kpresenter-data apparently also installs it to and doesn't like to overwrite it ... (even if I delete the file, oddly)...
<noaXess> just one little problem i have.. in the moment.. if i run kickoff application launcher the cursor isn't focused in the search field..
<ForgeAus> noaXess I don't think its in my repos as yet... if so once I fix my kpresenter problem I'll ug to it
<ForgeAus> hehe I'm no fun I use legacy application launcher (menu-style)
<noaXess> i use kicko app launcher cause so i can search for a installed app that has a link in kmenu
<ForgeAus> yeah I like the searchbox
<noaXess> normaly i press ALT+F1 and then search.. now i need to click into the search field..
<ForgeAus> yeah 4.2 (the one I have, not .2.2) autofocuses the search field
<war10ck> so, does the youtube.com flash video play in your konqueror?
<war10ck> anybody?
<war10ck> they work in firefox but not in konqueror
<war10ck> wonder if it is a bug
<iambellosani> i'm trying youtube on my conqueror now, get back to you soon - just installed kubuntu!
<war10ck> it works on my intrepid but not on jaunty
<jmaspons> ForgeAus the 4.2.2 is in experimental repos (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2)
<war10ck> what do you have jambellosani?
<jmaspons> But I have some problem with this version: plasma use 80% of CPU all the time!
<iambellosani> doesn't work!
<iambellosani> complains about java turned off or old flash player!
<war10ck> great success
<war10ck> iambellosani, what kubuntu do you have?
<war10ck> from intrepid or jaunty?
<iambellosani> intrepid
<war10ck> hmm
<war10ck> it works on mine
<war10ck> it doesn't work on jauntuy
<war10ck> wonder what is the problem
<iambellosani> maybe i should try downloading the flash player to see if it will work
<iambellosani> did you have to download it before you could use youtube? war10ck?
<war10ck> iambellosani i use flash either from adobe-flash or flash-nonfree
<war10ck> package
<ephoenix> hey everyone
<iambellosani> thanks
<war10ck> does it work?
<iambellosani> still downloading!
<war10ck> ok
<cuznt> i can not find my disk back up
<cyz> 中文
<ephoenix> Is there anyone having problem with audio from the browsers. And the browsers freezes up once video comes up sometimes.
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cyz> thank you
<war10ck> iambellosani what are you downloading? the packages or the macromedia site?
<iambellosani> the package - have a slow connection
<iambellosani> i'm from nigeria!
<u-guard> hello
<iambellosani> hi
<u-guard> I m a kubuntu user from Greece an d I d like to make a question
<u-guard> I ve upgraded from kde 3.5 to dke 4.2
<u-guard> and I can t install and download any plasmoids
<u-guard> can anyone help me plz
<u-guard> ?
<chris-rc1> hi
<Mamarok> u-guard: I suppose you use Intrepid?
<u-guard> Mamarok: yes i do
<Mamarok> in KDE 4.2 there aree widgets instead, those are not called plasmoids anymore
<Mamarok> -e
<u-guard> Mamarok: I follwed the instructions here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 skipping the first and the 4th step
<u-guard> because I didn t know how to do this
 * devilsadvocate liked the name plasmoids
<Mamarok> u-guard: you don't have to explain :)
<u-guard> I see what you say but i can t add any plasma widgets
<u-guard> Mamarok:  can i do something to fix this?
<Mamarok> u-guard: did you update your repositories?
<u-guard> Mamarok: could you help me with this?
<Mamarok> u-guard: you will have to remove the plasmoids
<u-guard> Mamarok: how ?
<Mamarok> u-guard: use your package manager
<u-guard> Mamarok: adept package manager?
<Mamarok> yes
<u-guard> Mamarok: and type what?
<u-guard> Mamarok: sorry for being such an ....
<Mamarok> u-guard: you newer di install things yourself before?
<u-guard> Mamarok: yes i ve installed but ...should i type plasmoids in search box of adept?
<Mamarok> try it
<EagleSn> if I format an ext3 filesystem as ext4, is it possible to recovery any file from the old ext3 filesystem}
<u-guard> Mamarok: IT SAYS NO MATCHES FOUND
<Mamarok> u-guard: no need to shout...
<u-guard> Mamarok: yes sorry
<u-guard> I tapped by accident
<Mamarok> u-guard: did you check if you have all necessary repositories?
<ady> hoola
<u-guard> Mamarok: no because I dont know which ones are the needed ones
<Idhan> hi
<Idhan> ady: hi
<ady> eres espaniol
<Mamarok> !es | ady
<ubottu> ady: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chris-rc1> is there a way to set the HAL values for the temperature at which the fan starts spinning?
<Mamarok> u-guard: could you please tell me which repositories are active for you?
<lun4tic> hi
<ady> ok
<Idhan> ady: no, I'm not, no lo soy
<Idhan> ady: pero puedo hablar espanol
<ady> no pasa nada
<Mamarok> Idhan: English please!
<lun4tic> is there a way to set plasmoids to dashboard only?
<Mamarok> !es | Idhan
<ubottu> Idhan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Idhan> Mamarok: take it easy!!!
<renan> Hi, I've updated my kubuntu 8.10 and the x server isn't working. Someone could help me?
 * Idhan is away: Gone away for now
 * Idhan is back.
<u-guard> Mamarok: the deafult of Kubuntu and I ve added restricted extras
<Mamarok> Idhan: there are rules, like avoiding public away messages...
<bazhang> !away > Idhan
<ubottu> Idhan, please see my private message
<Idhan> Mamarok: ok..  I disable the away..sorry, my mistake
<u-guard> Mamarok: ??
<u-guard> Mamarok: so/?
<Mamarok> u-guard: the needed repositories are given in the website for kde 4.2.2 IMHO, did you follow these steps?
<Mamarok> u-guard: patience :)
<u-guard> Mamarok: I ll check it now
<u-guard> Mamarok: could you give me the link?
<Idhan> on linux which is the format for icons?? png?
<Mamarok> u-guard: you gave it yourself previously, but here it is:
<Mamarok> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<pucko-> renan, what's the problem?
<u-guard> Mamarok: ok I ve already have the right repositories
<Mamarok> u-guard: let me try, I don't use Adept usually
<u-guard> Mamarok: ok thanks a lot
<renan> pucko-: I updated my system, using the package manager, yesterday. After reboot my X Server don't start. Even after a startx command
<pucko-> renan, you could try to generate a new Xorg config.. unless it's a driver issue. what card are you using?
<Mamarok> u-guard: sry, don't have Adept anymore here, running Jaunty on this machine
<Mamarok> u-guard: you should be able to find by typing *plasmoid IMHO
<renan> pucko-: It is an intel onboard card
<renan> pucko-: how do I generate a new Xorg config
<cuznt> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pucko-> renan, sudo Xorg -configure, from console
<etric> worst carse you could try to rename xorg.conf to something else. the xserver should start in failsafe mode *hopefully*
<pucko-> etric's suggestion might be better though
<pucko-> not sure exactly how ubuntu handles all that
<pucko-> renan, and it's always a good idea to look for error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<renan> Thanks, It happened at my notebook that isn't here. I'm gonna try it soon
<DarkTan> are there any good/east to use programs for linux i can use to remove the lryics from songs?
<DarkTan> easy*
<lovre> since i installed Amarok2, all problems, bugs, crashes etc. What alternative do you suggest? Is SongBird any good?
<DarkTan> you can use the "Movie Player" that comes with Xubuntu, but it has little in the way of features. other than that, Amarok is all i've ever used
<lovre> DarkTan: i love amarok, but its freaking me out since i installed version 2. Looks better, but thats all, other is just a bunch of bugssssssssss.
<lovre> DarkTan: ok, ty
<DarkTan> actually, i haven't used version 2
 * DarkTan installs now
<Mamarok> DarkTan: there is a gstreamer add-on, but not implemented in any of the current media players
<Mamarok> neither Intrepid nor Jaunty
<DarkTan> *eye twitch* my mom paid for Audacity for windoze and it's free for linux -_-
<DarkTan> Well, Mamarok, i'll be using Audacity 'cause I'll already know how to use it. just can use the windoze version, cause windoze got eated by trojans
<Mamarok> DarkTan: you will have to be patient, it's not ready for Jaunty neither
<DarkTan> what is't ready? Audacity or gstreamer?
<Mamarok> no, the karaoke function for gstreamer
<DarkTan> that ok, don't need it. Audacity does everything i need and then some
<DarkTan> and it does it quite well
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lovre> how do i update locate?
<Idhan> lovre: sudo updatedb
<lovre> Idhan: thanx
<Idhan> lovre: np
<sitaram> (please no flames or discussion; just a straight yes/no) does the default install of kubuntu install/require mono?  (Over on #ubuntu they said ubuntu does so I'm asking here about kubuntu)
<Mamarok> no
<sitaram> thanks...
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<victim> how do I install a particular version of an application? I find Konversation 3.5.10 to have a few bugs and I want to use 3.5.9 again
<sitaram> I think it's called "pinning", which you mught google for, but I'm sorry I don't know more than that
<sitaram> might*
<genii> sudo apt-get install packagename=version              version is as reported by apt-cache policy packagename
<genii> pinning is another thing
<genii> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Raditz> ...
<sitaram> genii: thanks...
<genii> sitaram: You're welcome
<gerrit_> hi there
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gerrit_> does anyone know why I always get "http://www.%t.com/" in my firefox address bar when klicking on a link in KMail ?
<gerrit_> kinda annoying :)
<Unksi> is there any way to diagnose a usb harddisk health in linux?
<Unksi> like software that ultimateboot disk has but running directly from ubuntu
<sitaram> catch-33: most such URL handlers use %s (or so I thought).  Might you have made some config changes and typed in %t instead, and -- that being unrecognised -- is getting carried straight to firefox?
<sitaram> (warning: I'm just a wanderer who wanted to ask something here; I don't actually know much about kubuntu)
<genii> Unksi: Why not just use the UBCD, it already has all the tools on it from the manufacturers etc
<Unksi> genii: because i dont have any cd's and am lazy to go buy them atm :p
<lovre> when is 9.04 comming out?
<catch-33> @sitaram that's what I was thinking, too. but I didn't  do any config/template hacking
<genii> lovre: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<lovre> ok
<genii> Unksi: There is an old but still interesting article on the subject here: http://ubuntuguru.wordpress.com/2007/04/06/digital-forensics/
<Unksi> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bazhang> hi
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii  :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<twisted_g> hi, does anyone here use LyX? I've tried their main irc channel but all 4 people are idle.
<victim> how do I find the right version number for konversation 3.5.9? sudo apt-get install konversation=3.5.9  gives  E: Version ‘3.5.9’ for ‘konversation’ was not found,  I appear to have version 1.1-0ubuntu2.1
<noaXess> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0~beta3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1689 kB, installed size 3164 kB
<fabro> hey, I've got a problem, a few days ago I installed Ubuntu Intrepid and when trying to set some packages in the sistem I must have messed up
<fabro> i'm gettin an error in this archive:  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<fabro> is it safe for me to erase the file or do I have to do something else?
<fabro> (i've tryed editing the file by hand, as I've read in some forums)
<fabro> (now I can't open synaptic without getting an error)
<genii> fabro: The exact error might be useful
<fabro> ok, just a sec
<ubuntu> just testing jaunty beta
<ubuntu> looks great :)
<genii> victim: I explained already. Use : apt-cache policy packagename to derive the number/version to use for the apt-get install directive
<fabro> Por favor, informe de ésto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<fabro> 'E:Tipo 'http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, E:No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.'
<fabro> (my sistem is in spanish)
<genii> fabro: Put in the file:   deb http://wherever                          instead of just: http://wherever
<fabro> ok...
<genii> fabro: No, wait. Please use pastebin website to show us the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabro> wow, i was about to do it, how do use that?
<fabro> where is pastebin?
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> fabro: The bot explains it , just above
<fabro> ok...
<cuznt> but there is also a pastebinit program to
<cuznt> it auto pastes it
<cuznt> though i forget how to do it
<fabro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143507/
<fabro> (is the link right?)
<genii> Yes
<fabro> ok, this is one of the only two things to have the sistem fully functional
<yaa_> nope
<genii> fabro: Hm. Not to paste the error, but the contents of file. Do:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list        and then pastebin that, please
<fabro> the error is not on that file
<fabro> the error is in etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<fabro> do I paste the content of that file anyway?
<genii> fabro: Whichever file the malformed line is in
<fabro> that's the one
<genii> Work is needing me here on and off right now, please excuse lag
<fabro> sure, no problem, I can fully operate my comuter
<fabro> the only thing is that synaptic crashes everytime I open it
<fabro> so, there's no rush
<fabro> (i'm not sure if I'm flooding you with so many posts, If so I'm really sorry)
<genii> fabro: So:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list       and then pastebin results of that
<fabro> cat?
<genii> fabro: It seems malformed line which needs "deb" or "deb-src" in front but would like to make sure
<genii> fabro: Yes, cat
<fabro> I don't know what that means
<fabro> (sorry)
<genii> fabro: It means to type in:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list                ...which will put the contents of the file ont he screen. Then copy fromt he screen to the pastebin website so we can all see the file.
<genii> fabro: cat=concatene
<fabro> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/143513/
<genii> fabro: I do not know why it seems to want to go to the internet when you are doing the "cat" command. Maybe this is output from a different console appearing or from stdout. But here is the result of same command on my computer for instance (hardy and not intrepid): http://paste.ubuntu.com/143515/
<genii> fabro: Note it puts " deb"  before the url.
<fabro> so you're saying I should edit the file and put "deb " before the url?
<genii> fabro: Yes, now you are beginning to understand
<fabro> ok, great, i'll do that, thanks
<genii> fabro: Or instead you could just move the directory somewhere for backup, then follow the instructions of: http://winehq.org/download/deb
<cuznt> !
<fabro> ok, I'm reading it (I added the "deb " but I got another error
<genii> fabro: The url you have in there is not correct, aside from the no "deb" at beginning of it. Best to read the site and follow it
<fabro> I got this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/143518/
<fabro> ok, then I'll read it though out
<fabro> thanks a lot and sorry for the time wasted
<joshjtl> I'm having lock ups that require manual shutdown, the cursor is still moveable but nothing else is
<joshjtl> the only thing i've done differently of late that i can think of is using preload, and booting without "splash", and with "vga=791" in kernel line...
<genii> joshjtl: I'd suspect the preload
<joshjtl> genii: ok, so my only recourse would be uninstalling preload then?
<genii> joshjtl: PErhaps try that and see if it is the cause. If it isn't, reinstall it and return for more help on same subject
<joshjtl> genii: good idea, i will do just that
<genii> Work, AFK
<joshjtl> genii: do you know if i need to do anything
<joshjtl> other than just uninstalll preload
<joshjtl> genii: for example do i need to reboot or anythingg?
<lovre> why do my applications allways forget the dimensions i set? Example, i want to open dolphin in fullscreen, but it allways opens as window
<genii> joshjtl:A reboot would be best to make sure. Did you use some directive in grub like "profile"  or such?
<joshjtl> genii: no just removed splash, and added vga=791
<genii> joshjtl: OK.
<joshjtl> genii: is there anywhere i can look, a log maybe where i might be able to find info on what is causing this?
<fabro> sorry genii, but I've read it twice and don't seem to get the point, what links the site you gave me to my problem?
<genii> joshjtl: There are many logs in /var/log     the usual ones to look at are: messages boot faillog      and so on
<genii> fabro: It seems fairly self-explanatory
<genii> fabro: http://winehq.org/download/deb
<fabro> ok
<genii> fabro: They may also be able to assist you better in channel #ubuntu-es  if you prefer Espanol
<Lego> hey guys, i just installed the compiz stuff from the desktop effects, and rebooted.. how do i use the cube and all the other features of compiz?
<Lego> like the wobbly windows, fire, snow, cube, all that fun stuff?
<umakant> i
<Lego> i?
<Lego> in bsd it installed e ccsm and emerald theme manager but i don't see either of those
 * umakant yawns and goes back to sleep 
<Lego> and when i go into the desktop effects, it ust give me the 4 options, none, some, more, custom, i have it set to custom.. but don't know were to customize them
<fosco__> Lego, execute ccsm in a terminal
<Lego> hmm seems it didnt' install that part
<fosco__> if ccsm is not installed it will tell you hot to install it
<lovre> please help, in what repository can i find this: gtk-qt-engines-kde4
<Lego> yes it did, thanks, but why didn't it install it when it installed the compiz stuff from the desktop effects, and i assume i will have to do the same with the emerald theme manager?
<fosco__> lovre, aptitude show gtk-qt-engines-kde4
<fosco__> Lego, yes
<lovre> fosco__: with default repos
<jimdb_> .
<ubuser> X
<Lego> ok one more question now.. why does my cube only have a front and back ? and they are tight upagainst each other.. instead of showing a cube?
<fosco__> because you have two desktops only
<fosco__> use ccsm to set 4 desktops
<Lego> i tried and it won't change it just sits at one
<fosco__> make sure you do it in the right place
<fosco__> ccsm - general options - desktop size
<Lego> general -> desktops -> 2
<Lego> 4*
<Lego> ccsm, is locked at 1, and the kicker shows 2, and when i configure kicker and set it to 4 it does nothing
<Lego> ok so i got the kicker showing 4 desktops but when i enable the cube again, all i get is front and back
<Lego> ccsm won't let me change the number of desktops, is blue and locked at 1
<|PaperTiger|> Why do I have to restart X, then restart my computer every time I boot up just to get my second display working?
<ActionParsnip> |PaperTiger|: what video card?
<|PaperTiger|> ATi Radeon X1600 PRO
<Lego> hmm nope no luck.. i changed it to 4 and it put 8 and when i re-inable copiz, it drops the planes to 4 again, but he cube only shows front and back
<|PaperTiger|> ActionParsnip, I don't know if I have to restart X, but that's the first thing I try, so I don't know if I HAVE to do it to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> try that to evaluate settings
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<amgarching> what is the easiest way to install gcc 4.4 snapschot on ubuntu Intrepid?
<Lego> ok i've set the desktops to 1 and still when i enable compiz my cube is just front and back :S
<Lego> sorry 4*
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. i used to come into this room long ago
<spiel_mit_feuer> is anyone here?
<bazhang> yes
<amgarching> does it make sense trying to install gcc-snapshot (20090327-0ubuntu1) from Jaunty repos onto Intrepid?
<spiel_mit_feuer> is this the room id come into if i was actually running kubuntu, and opened x-chat?
<genii> amgarching: Perhaps ask them questions of this nature in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<fosco__> amgarching, no need to do that
<fosco__> spiel_mit_feuer, this room is for kubuntu assistance, if you have any kubuntu question this is your place
<spiel_mit_feuer> yeah? so? i might install kubuntu soon
<amgarching> fosco__: ? I want most recent GCC 4.4, what do I do instead?
<spiel_mit_feuer> im getting a new computer on monday, comes pre-equipped with windows XP home SP3, and what id assume will be a few gigs of trailware.. so im getting rid of that installation
<spiel_mit_feuer> not sure what i will put on in its place
<legolasfa> i have a problem with GRUB
<legolasfa> at boot it repeats recursivly "GRUB"
<keisangi> hi there, i have a problem with kde (jaunty beta, latest kde) "moving files to trash" is extremely slow
<genii> spiel_mit_feuer: I usually dd the factory Windows install to some backup as well. A lot of companies won't honour the warranty if it's not running the OS they supplied it with (or that they are not familiar with)
<keisangi> delete is as fast as usual, but move to trash is very slow
<genii> keisangi: #ubuntu+1 please for 9.04/Jaunty
<mat69> does anybody know why kde nightly did not get updated the last weeks?
<keisangi> genii: k, tnx
<BluesKaj> !grub | legolasfa
<amgarching> keisangi: do you delete them from your home directory?
<ubottu> legolasfa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> legolasfa: This sometimes happens if you chainload a second drive and then THAT drive also has grub installed
<fosco__> keisangi, are deleted files and trash dir located at the same partition?
<tdstrong> Hey everyone.  Just wondering if anyone can tell me what reasonable CPU usages would look like for xorg and plasma when viewing them in 'top'.  My xorg is eating up 10% CPU and plasma is using 6%.  Reasonable?
<cuznt> i think so
<etric> sounds normal tdstrong
<cuznt> my x varies between 1 and 5 but i have 2g ram
<florian> h
<tdstrong> Same here.2GB RAM, intel c2 duo @ 2.66Ghz
<cuznt> @ 136 processes i am @ about 11 % to fity %
<tdstrong> nVidia drivers, as that probably makes a difference.
<cuznt> i killed fity men so you could have gigrams
<cuznt> duo...
<cuznt> i am single athlon
<tdstrong> Wow.  Seems like my load should be closer to yours.
<tdstrong> You using compositing & desktop effects?
<fmk> hi, i've a question belonging to the k-menu!After the last update (wednesday) the fokus in the menu is not at the search box!? how can i get the fokus back at it?
<cuznt> and i am running furthur and amarok
<cuznt> !fokus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fokus
<cuznt> nor do i fmk
<fmk> hilight
<fmk> sorry
<cuznt> did you try right clicking?
<fmk> at the kmenu?
<cuznt> sure
<cuznt> it might have been turned off for a reason though
<fmk> yes but there is no property for the search box
<ml9> ciao
<cuznt> an inrelated conflict somewhere
<ml9> c'è qualcuno italiano?
<cuznt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cuznt> ciao
<cuznt> ;)
<ml9> grazie
<gulian_zz> hello?
<tdstrong> for what it's worth, my xorg cpu usage has gone back to toggling between 2 and 6.  Thanks again for all the help!
<|PaperTiger|> How do I install the radeonhd driver for my graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ml9> porco cane nn riesco ad aprire messenger
<DarkTan> how does one go about installing programs from .bin files?
<genii> DarkTan: It is some app which was not in the (k)ubuntu repositories which you manually downloaded instead, to install?
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands in the rain :P
<DarkTan> yeah, Adobe AIR
<joshjtl> does anyone how to reset dolphin... something to do with HOME= something or other i forgot
<|PaperTiger|> If I've used Adept to download the latest ATi Driver, do I just edit the driver information in xorg.conf?
<genii> DarkTan: Make the file executable. eg: sudo chmod +x filename.bin      then run it by :  ./filename.bin          (may need sudo depending )
<wolfgang> hey guys.. i installed kubuntu 9.04 (beta) (cause network was messed up in 8.10).. and now my printer (canon i80) doesn't work
<wolfgang> any ideas?
<genii> wolfgang: Ask in #ubuntu+1 for 9.04/Jaunty please
<wolfgang> kk
<DarkTan> ok, tried "./AdobeAIR.bin" got "access denied" gonna try to make is excutable
<DarkTan> that did ti
<DarkTan> it*
<DarkTan> thx
<genii> DarkTan: Welcome
<jirka_> good evening, I have one problem, today apt upgraded my instalation to KDE v 4.2 (I had one activated respository with amarok and I forgot to check which version it wants to instal). Is there any easy way how to downgrade it to KDE 4.1?
<Guest58909> hi
<joshjtl> okay i have discovered the source of my lockups (require manual power off) Gimp! when I'm using gimp I get these unrecoverable lock ups..
<joshjtl> problem is I really need gimp right now...
<Guest58909> any one know how apply the especific propierities windows
<Guest58909> ???
<jhun> Coucou tout le monde
<fosco__> !hi | jhun
<ubottu> jhun: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DarkTan> are there any other /good/ image editing programs besides gimp?
<Unksi> DarkTan: theres a software called krita in koffice, no idea how it compares to gimp though as ive never tried it out
<DarkTan> ok, i might check that out
<genii> Cinelerra also
<ActionParsnip> open office draw
<genii> (but more for video)
<ActionParsnip> kolourpaint ;)
 * genii kolourpaints ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> its awesome :)
<DarkTan> kolourpaint?
<ActionParsnip> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): Transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> DarkTan: think mspaint but for kde :D
<DarkTan> ahh
<PhilippeP> hmmmm , I'm trying to upgrade to beta but update-notifier-kde -d answers that ther is no upgrade available (with kdesudo it just stalls)
 * DarkTan was looking for something a little more....advanced
<cuznt> the back up program seems to no longer be in kubuntu 9.04 Beta?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<genii> ActionParsnip: Yer a factoid maniac today! ;)
<cuznt> i was told from a peep in #quassell that from dmesg my hd was crapping the p00p00 platter
<ActionParsnip> genii: just lazy
<genii> !info backup-manager
<ubottu> backup-manager (source: backup-manager): command-line backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-1 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 612 kB
<genii> !info backup-manager jaunty
<ubottu> backup-manager (source: backup-manager): command-line backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-1.1 (jaunty), package size 118 kB, installed size 632 kB
<genii> Hm.
<cuznt> hmm is what i said
<cuznt> i dropped my whole /jome/faydriss into /opt/comby/private a 500g storage
<cuznt> but im sweating bullets i tell ya
<PhilippeP> hmmmm , I'm trying to upgrade 8.10 to beta 9.04 but "update-notifier-kde -d" answers that ther is no upgrade available !!!
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: kdesudo update-notifier-kde -d
<PhilippeP> ActionParsnip: if I use kdesudo ... in a terminal it just stalls after reading packagelist ...
<nighstalker> Is anyone having trouble with their programs disasppearing at random in Ibex? Every since I've upgraded, programs just randomly turn off and disappear with no errors or anything. I've done a reformat and reinstall to see if that would fix it, but no luck.
<ubuser> How do I change the home in dolphin kde 4.2?
<yoritomo> hello all
<Mamarok> ubuser: how that, change the home?
<ubuser> Dolphin starts in /ho
<Mamarok> ubuser: did you try changing the default folder in the settings?
<ubuser> Dolphin starts in /home/myname/documents. I wish to start it in /home/myname
<yoritomo> anyone got success installing a Lexmark printer 2300 series on ubuntu or kubuntu 8.10  with the propriétary driver?
<Mamarok> yoritomo: never tried that, sry
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: try sudo instead
<PhilippeP> ubuser : first thing you see when you go to dolphin config is what you need
<Mamarok> PhilippeP: guess what I answered :)
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: sudo update-notifier -d
<PhilippeP> just tryed no upgrade available .
<PhilippeP> Mamarok: :)
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/12/howto-upgrade-to-jaunty-jackalope.html
<yoritomo> driver installation is launching but at the time to connect the printer, no detection, still requesting
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-beta.html
<g_> dolphin keeps crashing in the fully updated intrepid, I can't even copy pictures from a memory card into a file folder without the damn thing crashing
<PhilippeP> ActionParsnip: I'll try ...
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: you could try reinstalling the upgrade manager
<PhilippeP> update-manager not on my system :/ ok
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: sudo apt-get install update-manager; kdesudo update-manager -d
<PhilippeP> ActionParsnip: isn't update-manager supposed to be Gnome related ?
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: its all ubuntu at the end end of the day
<PhilippeP> ActionParsnip: yeah I know ... :)
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: see what deps are needed for it, if you use firefox you will have most of them already no doubt
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: better?
<PhilippeP> ActionParsnip: not really, update-manager installed and guess what my system is up to date  ...
<ActionParsnip> PhilippeP: try a reboot
<noren_> hi all
<noren_> got stuck in the konsole mode how to get back to the kdm login window
<noren_> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<noren_> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<noren_> oh tahnks got it
<joshjtl> is there anyway I can ctrl+tab through apps that are on all desktops?
<cuznt> http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=7249853&page=1
<cuznt> oops wrong winder
<cuznt> sorry
<subcool> Hey- i would like to back up my DVD's, anyone know of a good App?
<MadDud> Hello everybody.
<MadDud> Guys, kubuntu 8.04 (kde3.5) last update crashed my kde, and i can not bring it back...
<thedman> Is there any way to have the taskbar panel on desktop 1 but not on desktop 2 ?
<MadDud> this update containet lots of "uninstall" options :-/
<MadDud> is there any way to roll back last update?
<almoxarifado-2> O QUE E ISSO??
<almoxarifado-2> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<almoxarifado-2> ??
<bazhang> brasil?
<fosco__> !pt | almoxarifado-2
<ubottu> almoxarifado-2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<almoxarifado-2> OK
<administrator_> hello
<almoxarifado-2> hello
<administrator_> I was wondering if you guys could give me a quick help with kubuntu?
<almoxarifado-2> what's your names?
<administrator_> administrator?
<administrator_> ?
<administrator_> !nick help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick help
<administrator_> !nick Arminius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick Arminius
<administrator_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mefisto__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<almoxarifado-2> sorry, I don't know
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<administrator_> my problem is with the "MPlayer"
 * cuznt is sometimes known as
<cuznt> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<cuznt> whats the difficulty admin
<Arminius_> well when I start it I get an error message
<Arminius_> AO pulse could not connect to server
<almoxarifado-2> my problem is with the "Amarok"
<Arminius_> but I can still read the video I want
<Arminius_> it's just a bit annoying...
<cuznt> do you use pulse?
<fosco__> Arminius_, try -ao alsa or -ao arts
<fosco__> more info with -ao help
<cuznt> or maybe that feature needs to be unchecked
<Arminius_> well I don't really know what pulse is :$
<Arminius_> I am pretty new to kubuntu
<cuznt> so am i
<Arminius_> for the -ao thing, it tells me  command not found...
<almoxarifado-2> more info with help
<fosco__> Arminius_, wow, mplayer -ao help
<Arminius_> ok
<fosco__> Arminius_, we were talking about mplayer
<cuznt> mplayer -ao help  why -ao and no mplayer --help
<Arminius_> ah ok sorry :s
<almoxarifado-2> do you think??
<cuznt> not
<cuznt> mplayer -ao help  why -ao and not mplayer --help ?
<fosco__> cuznt, mplayer -ao help <-- gives you help on sound only
<mtavares> hello all!
<cuznt> sweet
<Arminius_> ok that works
<cuznt> ty
<Arminius_> I get a list of options
<almoxarifado-2> ok,
<mtavares> can anyone tell me how come havin two computers with the same apt source.list they don't have the same updates available?
<genii> mtavares: A lot depends on whats installed on each.
<Arminius_> and what do I have to do now?
<genii> mtavares: It won't grab updates for something you don't have installed, for instance
<mtavares> genii: well.. I want to update to kde 4.2, but this computer is stuck on 4.1
<cuznt> kick it!
<cuznt> just kidding
<mtavares> genii: the other comp updated just fine to kde4.2
<toby_> My 8.10 system today notified me of a whole slew of updates, but it also wants to remove a *lot* of packages, e.g. adept, akregator, amarok-kde4, dolphin... seems like most of KDE! Any idea what that's about?
<mefisto__> cuznt: the fonzie method
<cuznt> it is.... i must whack it to get my old dvd to read @ times....
<Arminius_> because there are a lot of options and I don't really know which one to choose :s
 * cuznt waits to upgrade pc
<fosco__> Arminius_, mplayer -ao "whateveryouget" file.avi
<mtavares> genii: and shouldn't I be able to see that there are updates available for dolphin (for example)?
<fosco__> for example: mplauer -ao alsa file.avi
<fosco__> mplayer*
<Arminius_> ok thanks, just a sec... testing
<eagles0513875> !pt | almoxarifado-2:
<ubottu> almoxarifado-2:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> almoxarifado-2, please dont PM me
<eagles0513875> bazhang: he did same thing to me
<Arminius_> yeah now it works without any bug :D
<Arminius_> but will work also if I start it the normal way?
<Arminius_> (without konsole)
<genii> mtavares: You'll only see that "updates are available" when it's for something you're currently using. Otherwise just the list of what versions of what are updated
<mefisto__> Arminius_: you can set it to use alsa (or whatever is working for you) in preferences. right-click on mplayer, preferences
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> thanks a lot for your help everyone!!!
<Arminius_> works great now
<Arminius_> :D
<Arminius_> ^^
<toby_> I removed http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu from the repos and it seems to be okay now... I think I added that for Amarok2 ages ago
<Arminius_> just 2 questions....
<Arminius_> do you suggest updating from KDE 4.1 to 4.2?
<cuznt> yes
<Arminius_> or doesn't it change a thing
<Arminius_> ok
<Arminius_> and I am programming aps windows, can I help programming Kunbuntu by any chance?
<Arminius_> in windows
<Arminius_> I mainly programmed in Object pascal (Delphi (yeah I know, everyone tells me not to...)) and have some bases in C++
<Arminius_> is there a devellopers channel?
<cuznt> i think so
<Heigou> hi any help? availiable?
<cuznt> go to kde.org
<Arminius_> ok
<cuznt> nose around
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Heigou> kk
<Heigou> thc
<Heigou> my first day of kubuntu
<rickest> Arminius_: #kubuntu-devel and a host of others
<Arminius_> thanks!
<Arminius_> #kubuntu-devel
<Arminius_> Heigou great change ;)
<Heigou> I have BT Voyager 1040 wireless and atm i am using an ethernet cable, i have ndiswrapper, what do i do from here?
<mtavares> genii: found out what was happening. I had a /etc/apt/preferences that was making apt ignore the packages from the kde 4.2 launchpad
<Arminius_> I am gonna quit the channel tschau ;) and thanks a lot for you help! you are great guys!
<Heigou> of the many people on here i am surprised no one replies
<mtavares> Heigou: well... what do you do from here... Don't know. Where do you want to get?
<yaa_> nobidy knows which way to help you
<yaa_> nobody
<Heigou> i want to get wireless working
<almox> Hi,
<mefisto__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Heigou> k
<almox> my probl is Amarok.....not work MP3
<mefisto__> almox: do other players play mp3?
<almox> yes
<joshjtl> hey who was it that told me about a dolphin fix including HOME= something... ?
<cuznt> it was that other guy he said it
<cuznt> yeah....
<joshjtl> cuznt: you remember?
<cuznt> no i was being a smart ass
<cuznt> it should be /home/joshjtl in your case
<cuznt> what exactly was the problem?
<cuznt> mine is not my nick
 * cuznt is a tricky guy
<joshjtl> cuznt: well i logged into ftp from dolphin and it messed up moving things to trash (started taking for ever) then i fixed it using something from cli HOME= somthing mytempdir... but i forgot what i did
<cuznt> ftp?
<cuznt> with dolphin?
<cuznt> i did not know you could do that
<mefisto__> almox: try installing libxine1-all-plugins then restart amarok
<mefisto__> !info libxine1-all-plugins
<ubottu> libxine1-all-plugins (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, meta package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.15-0ubuntu3.2 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 84 kB
<almox> thanks.ok
<tehnewbpwnz0r> Hello
<almox> Hello
<almox> how are you?
<mirian> hello
<almox> mirin: hello
<mirian> hawar you
<rafal> hi
<luis_> alguien habla español
<cuznt> !hi
<luis_> ???????????????????
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rafal> I'm testing all programs and i connected here :)
<rafal> cya
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> how to upgrate to beta when update-notifier-kde -d doesn't work?
<donatello> hi all! whi launching knetworkmanager don't need of "sudo" password?
<mirian> ummmm good
<wizardslovak> hello
 * genii hands out more coffees
<wizardslovak> always when i type "apt-get install file" i am getting error:Couldn't find package file
<wizardslovak> i just installed kubuntun on laptop and cant install any other software
<wizardslovak> could it be that i have wireless
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> anyones here??
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: are you connected with wireless? are you using the wireless to connect here for example?
<wizardslovak> yes i do
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: ok what are you trying to install?
<wizardslovak> so i've decided to install firefox from .tar.bz2 but for that i need to get "build-essentials"
<wizardslovak> i am using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware as my source
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get install firefox <-- that doesn't work?
<wizardslovak> "package firefox is not available,but is reffere to another package"
<wizardslovak> i got firefox.tar.bz2 and i want to install it from it
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: go to the "third-party software" tab and make sure the cdrom is NOT enabled
<wizardslovak> CDrom is not enabled
<wizardslovak> hmm i wonder if wireless has something to do with it
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: in the first tab, try changing to a different download server
<wizardslovak> i changed  "server of USA" to "main server"
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: when you close it, it should do an update. after that try to install firefox again
<wizardslovak> same think
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dragnslcr> Something must be wrong with your software sources
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: can you ping archive.ubuntu.com
<wizardslovak> whats the command?
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<wizardslovak> ok its pinging ,what am i looking for?
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: ok if it's working that's ok. ctrl-C to stop it
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wizardslovak> ok i did stop it
<mefisto__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wizardslovak> how do i view sources.list?
<Dragnslcr> Open it in kate
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: kate /etc/apt/sources.list    will open it in kate
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/d27ae6c26
<mefisto__> seems ok to me. anyone see anything wrong there?
<wizardslovak> well i just installed fresh copy of kubuntu
<wizardslovak> i can browse internet normally i just can't get apt-get command
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get update <-- does that work?
<almox> evilgeni..Hi
<almox> genii: hello
<yoritomo> i have big big problems suddenly after launching the automatic update, nothing works anymore due to broken packets
<genii> almox: Hi
<sylvar> I'm having trouble with viewing a Java applet in Firefox 3 on kubuntu intrepid. One public example of the applet is at http://213.3.12.141:81/Jview.htm -- is there anyone out there who can actually see the streaming video rather than just a gray box?
<yoritomo> no more konsole, no more source list utility ......
<yoritomo> how to start to fix it ?
<__-osh-__> Hi. I have an old 6.06 that I thought I'd upgrade since it's no longer supported (or won't be soon?). How do I go about it? Trying a "sudo do-release-upgrade -p" but that fails... space requrements on /boot it seems.
<wizardslovak_> so naything people?
<yoritomo> even adept and synaptic not working :s
<genii> sylvar: I see there a variety store counter with a cooler next to it
<wizardslovak_> maybe it cant find route to internet
<__-osh-__> Is there some other way of upgrading that won't download everything to /boot?
<__-osh-__> sylvar: I get some sort of control-panel with zoom, pan, tilt and stuff...
<wizardslovak_> mefisto__: ??
<__-osh-__> sylvar: but that's in konqueror. sorry. didn't read properly. but is that what's supposed to be there?
<mefisto__> wizardslovak_: sudo apt-get update <-- does that work?
<bmunger> I am a bit confused on how to use the GUI in Kubuntu 9.04 beta to configure a static IP address for my ethernet card.  It seems I have to create a new connection or something.  Does anyone know how this is supposed to work?
<wizardslovak_> this works
<mefisto__> !jaunty | bmunger
<ubottu> bmunger: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sylvar> genii: OK, that's what I want to be able to see.  If you sudo update-alternatives --config java, what package is selected to handle java?
<genii> almox: Please don't PM me. I assist in public channel only. Also it is just generally rude to message people without first asking
<__-osh-__> sylvar: In firefox there's a video of some kind of box...
<__-osh-__> sylvar: which appears zoomable...
<sylvar> __-osh-__: really? dang... I get the controls but not the video...
<wizardslovak_> ok i tried apt-get install wine and it works too
<__-osh-__> bmunger: I could tell you how to do it in a console.
<wizardslovak_> now it works
<__-osh-__> bmunger: but not in gui.
<mefisto__> wizardslovak_: try installing firefox now
<wizardslovak_> i typed apt-get install firefox and its installing
<wizardslovak_> what was wrong??
<sylvar> at the moment I'm using /usr/bin/gij-4.3
<raccoon_> gij?
<raccoon_> what's that?
<bmunger> __-osh-__: oh i already know how to use ifconfig, im just curious so I can help others that will have this question
<__-osh-__> sylvar: firefox 3.0.8. And now there's someone moving about in the picture...
<sylvar> I also have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-cacao/jre/bin/java and /usr/bin/cacao and /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java available
<raccoon_> yeah i heard about ifconfig
<genii> sylvar: (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/bin/java). Nothing to configure
<__-osh-__> bmunger: it's also in /etc/network/interfaces if you want it to be permanent... =)
<mefisto__> wizardslovak_: the apt-get update did it, it seems. but when you changed download servers, that should have done the same thing
<sylvar> genii: thanks. hm. perhaps i should download it directly from sun.
<noren> hi there how to know the cpu temp
<wizardslovak_> lol you see i am newbie lolz
<bmunger> __-osh-__: yea i read about that too... thanks
<wizardslovak_> is there command to update all drivers on my laptop?
<sylvar> oh, and i maybe should have mentioned i'm using 64bit. didn't realize that might have anything to do with it. (might it?)
<raccoon_> hi wizard you can use a program named envy
<__-osh-__> noren: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone or similar...
<raccoon_> that configures all drivers wothout getting worried
<genii> sylvar: Quite possbily. This box is 32bit
<wizardslovak_> raccoon_: envy? never heard of it
<mefisto__> wizardslovak_: sudo apt-get upgrade  will upgrade everything you have installed that is upgradeable
<genii> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<raccoon_> yea
<raccoon_> i only install the core
<noren> !temp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp
<genii> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<__-osh-__> noren: I already answered you.
<mefisto__> wizardslovak_: if you see a message about some things being "held back" do this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sylvar> genii: which package should i install to get the correct version of java for applets in firefox, then?
<genii> noren: You want lm-sensors and sensord    and some panel app like Kima or Ksensors to monitor them
<noren> i dont know how to use that to find out is that something i have to run in konsole
<__-osh-__> Is there a recommended way of upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 on a headless system?
<noren> genii: i got lm sensor and sensord but cant fig out which of them is cpu temp
<genii> sylvar: Don't know, offhand, sorry
<mefisto__> !upgrade | __-osh-__
<ubottu> __-osh-__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sylvar> genii++ __-osh-__++ for the help!
<wizardslovak_> lol its upgrading 150mbs
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: right, is it a problem that I don't have the directory /etc/update-manager/ as the instructions say?
<noren> there are so many different temp values,, which one is cpu temp http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/143675/
<wizardslovak_> what program to use to open jpg?
<raccoon_> wizard: gwenview for example
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: I don't see where it says that. what page? hardy upgrades?
<BOZG> noren: The four core temps are your cpu temps.
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: step2
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<noren> BOZG: cud u please tell me wat are others for, and why four core tem, ??
<BOZG> noren: What CPU do you have?
<BOZG> I'll assume it's a Core 2 Quad
<BOZG> Or a Phenom X4
<wizardslovak_> i always wanted to know ubuntu server but couldnt find any courses
<doug_f> hay peeps got something goofy going on knetwork manager is killing my computer I think. . . It takes at least 5 minutes to respond and there is a root process taking up 98.6% time on one of my CPUs. Process name [events/1] any ideas?
<noren> BOZG: product: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
<noren>           vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: the problem is that following those instructions will have me deleting even the running kernel in /boot. Not a good option.
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: I only have two kernels in there now but it still sais it needs more space.
<BOZG> Most new processors have a number of cores.
<BOZG> Rather than just a single core.
<BOZG> So, you get the core temperatures of all the cores.
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: you sure you don't have /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<noren> BOZG: wats the safe core temp??
<BOZG> Though I would have assumed that it would only give 2 temps if you've an X2, though I don't know all that much about CPU structures.
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: yep. only /etc/updatedb.conf which isn't related. =)
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  has different instructions. have you looked at that?
<BOZG> noren:  I think it depends on the chip but normally, 60C is warning level.
<BOZG> And 70C causes an automatic shutdown.
<BOZG> Depending on your BIOS.
<doug_f> any ideas what [events/2] is?
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<BOZG> Your temperatures are fine.
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: yeah, but 6.06 isnt' listed there yet so perhaps the support hasn't run out yet then?
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: maybe I should hang on to dapper for now...
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: that page says "Upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS"
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: I thought dapper was running out of support around now. It's been on my machine for quite a while.
<doug_f> also my virt terminals are hosed. Any ideas?
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: NOW is see it. They've hidden it after 7.something...
<mefisto__> __-osh-__: dapper *server* is supported until June 2011 according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<genii> Well, -server is
<genii> Server is 5 years, desktop is 3
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: And yes, I've followed those instructions "sudo do-release-upgrade"  but that only lands me in "free up some more space in /boot and come back". And the space it wants me to free up is * in /boot. Not an option. :-)
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: but if it's supported for another 2 years then I should probably forget about it and worry 2011 if the machine hasn't broken down by then. =)
<yoritomo> how to get the list of broken packets by tty ?
<garthounet> je cherche un jerome
<yoritomo> Konsole does and synaptic does not works
<genii> !fr | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<garthounet> yes i do
<garthounet> i am a good boy in bed
<yoritomo> Jerome is in Bob & Bobette :D
<__-osh-__> mefisto__: thanks for helping me figure out that I can be lazy for a few more years. =)
<garthounet> and i love lot of   girly's with me in mein bed
<mefisto__> garthounet: go away
<garthounet> i love fucking the military's and the fbi
<noren> garthounet: ???
<yoritomo> the only way i have is to repair my broken packets by tty , how to list them please ?
<wizardslovak_> i have a question to those who use server
<wizardslovak_> i want to make web server but it will be connected to router
<noren> yoritomo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wizardslovak_> how should i set up router/server so i can actually use it?
<garthounet> ii can notice that the american are bad
<wizardslovak_> i mean if computer writes web site ,it changes to ip and then finds computer with that ip
<wizardslovak_> how Pc will find my computer if router has wan ip    and server had lan ip atc 192.168.1.100
<garthounet> ich ficke jeden montag ubd jeden samstag ihren familie
<noren> !ot | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yoritomo> noren thanks, but it did not resolve my problems :(
<mefisto__> yoritomo: what's the problem exactly?
<yoritomo> i did an automatic update by the icon in taskbar, then adept opened and made the updates, but after , horror, everything going bad, no more konsole, no more synaptic or even adept, and everything going bad
<yoritomo> then i tryed to reinstall konsole by tty and i saw it has broken packets
<mefisto__> yoritomo: sudo apt-get install -f
<yoritomo> i did already, it just answer, 0 packet removed, 0 newly installed, 4 update not installed
<mefisto__> yoritomo: was there any message when you did dist-upgrade ?
<yoritomo> i had strange windows for a few progrmas requesting to enter password
<yoritomo> it said if not the old one will still be used :s
<yoritomo> ha sorry
<yoritomo> no i got it when i made the auto update
<yoritomo> yes i got message on dist-upgrade, but nothing major
<mefisto__> what message?
<yoritomo> i can't read it anymore under tty :(
<yoritomo> but looks like no erros
<mefisto__> ?
<yoritomo> trying to install adept it says about a broken kdebase-runtime
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get remove kdebase-runtime && sudo apt-get install adept
<mefisto__> yoritomo: installing adept will probably install kdebase-runtime again
<yoritomo> thanks i try now
<BluesKaj> yoritomo, install synaptic , click on edit /fix broken packages, click apply
<gng16m> hello
<gng16m> nothing cool ??
<gng16m> wtf !!!
<BluesKaj> hi gng16m , just ask your question
<fat_rat> !ohmy | gng16m
<ubottu> gng16m: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gng16m> ahm i just wanted to know if somebody is alive here
<BluesKaj> nope , were all dead :)
<BluesKaj> ziombie kubuntu
<gng16m> lol
<gng16m> wher r u from ? me -> AuT
<mefisto__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fat_rat> lol
<mefisto__> gng16m: just a boring help channel here
<yoritomo> each things i try to reinstall it said about broken package which i am not able to réinstall because depending about other broken packages :s
<BluesKaj> yoritomo, reboot into grub , choose the recovery kernel , thenwhen the dialog asks you about your bootup , choose "fix broken packages"
<yoritomo> oh ok, good idea thanks
<yoritomo> i come back soon
<yoritomo> wait
<monique> me ves?
<BluesKaj> !es | monique
<ubottu> monique: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wizardslovak> how should i install openoffice?
<wizardslovak> apt-get install ??
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> sudo
<mefisto__> wizardslovak: should already be installed
<wizardslovak> ooo yea i didnt see it
<wizardslovak> thx
<joshjtl> anyone know how to use raptor plasma widget?
<noren> war is that
<mefisto__> raptor is an alternative menu/program launcher. doesn't seem very useable
<yoritomo> re
<eliboggs> hi all
<yoritomo> he i am under windows, kubuntu just start on console mode :s
<yoritomo> everything broken
<yoritomo> the recovery packet fixer did not works in this case :(
<yoritomo> mefisto__ i don't know what to do more :(
<Theriex> How do I access Kubuntu's automount configuration 8.10?
<floh> Hi. do anyone of you know how to add ntfs-parition into dolphin (left part, called "locations")?
<yoritomo> what to do ?
<floh> There is already "WinXP", but I want to add 2nd Partition, which is also ntfs.
<mefisto__> yoritomo: you're on the same pc in windows?
<Theriex> Nobody knows how I can access automount options?
<yoritomo> yes
<yoritomo> dual boot
<yoritomo> with access to the ext2fs partitions by efs driver
<mefisto__> yoritomo: can you still boot to kubuntu desktop?
<yoritomo> then from here i can check some logs or other things
<yoritomo> no more gui nor the log screen
<yoritomo>  though when i do startx it is working
<FabParma> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu, I am very happy, but I can't make changes in the "system setting". It seems that to edit needing a different user level. How to enter and make changes in  "system setting". Thank You
<yoritomo> but only blank screen in graphic mode
<mefisto__> yoritomo: so when you do startx it is NOT working, right?
<picketfence> Is it not possible to put a laptop to sleep with Kubuntu?
<FabParma> How to make changes in the "system setting" (control panel like). Thanks
<yoritomo> i tryed to use themefisto__ startx give me a high resolution grey screen with a little cross as mouse pointer
<Dragnslcr> FabParma- it should ask for your password if you change anything that requires root privileges
<Theriex> awesome support in here, really
<FabParma> Dragnslcr: no botton to elevate permission or insert password. it is normal?
<etfb> I want my laptop to work with a screen resolution of 1280x800, because that's its default.  I don't want to use the proprietary ATI driver, because it's broken and stupid.  What are my options?
<FabParma> Dragnslcr: have i to launch  "system setting" by console?
<FabParma> how to get full access in  "system setting"
<yoritomo> mefisto__ anyway when i try an apt-get , not working looks like no more connection
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<yoritomo> sorry i am under windows, when i reboot on ubuntu, no internet connection then it can't do anything
<yoritomo> but if necessary i can get the log
<FabParma> i need to change setting in  "system setting", but i can read it only. No way to modificy
<ActionParsnip> then we can guess the output
<Theriex> Can anybody tell me where I can access Kubuntu's automount configuration/options???
<etfb> I just tried dpkg-reconfigure and all it did was set up the keyboard.  WTF?  How do I reconfigure my video???
<mefisto__> FabParma: what setting do you want to change?
<Theriex> theres nothing under system setting sofr automount
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip can you describe me waht to do , how to copy it in a file under terminal?
<FabParma> mefisto__: login
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you need to get web access sorted in the system
<FabParma> login screen
<yoritomo> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: check ifconfig for an ip address then check nslookup of web addresses and see if you can web browse to you routers ip. can you ping web based ips and web based names to see if dns is failing
<mefisto__> FabParma: so when you go to Login Manager, it doesn't ask for your password?
<FabParma> no
<FabParma> no bottons
<FabParma> nothing to elevate my level
<Dragnslcr> FabParma- is your user a member of the admin group?
<FabParma> Dragnslcr: no idea, i installed it as default
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you need to work out what you can and cant do
<FabParma> i go to check
<mefisto__> FabParma: alt-F2 and type: kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm
<mefisto__> FabParma: does that work?
<Theriex> Can anybody tell me where I can access Kubuntu's automount configuration/options?
<yoritomo> i type ifconfig , i note the result, then i type nslookup followed by an ip ?
<amgarchIn9> how do I disable transparency of the task panel in KDE 4.2? I would like to keep other eye candy tough
<FabParma> mefisto__: i go to try right now, thanks
<floh> Can somebody tell me whats wrong here. I entered "sudo mount /dev/sda1 Daten/". I got back following output "mount: unknown filesystem type „linux_raid_member“". /dev/sda1 is ntfs, why do I get "linux_raid_member"???
<floh> fdisk -l /dev/sda tells me it's a "HPFS/NTFS" which is correct.
<Theriex> you didn't specify a filesystem type
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip i don't know how to use nslookup can you give me an exemple please ?
<Theriex> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /Daten
<dazjorz> Hey all
<dazjorz> I need mysql embedded and qtscript-qt, but can't find them in the reps for Kubuntu Jaunty...
<floh> Theriex: Sure this should work, but I want to fix the partition. :(
<dazjorz> oh. just read the topic :)
<Theriex> floh: i'm not sure what you are trying to do, but you need to specify the filesystem type if you are trying to mount the device
<Dragnslcr> yoritomo- nslookup www.example.com
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: nslookup www.google.com
<floh> Theriex: My problem is following. I can mount another NTFS-Partition (sdc1) without using "-t ntfs". With sda1 not. I think this is the cause, why sda1 doesn't appear in "location" in dolphin (kde4). :(
<yoritomo> ah ok then i try this both things
<Theriex> flog: is the device part of a raid?
<FabParma> mefisto__:  i'm sorry, dont works
<ActionParsnip> floh: use ntfs-3g
<floh> Theriex: It *was* a part of software-raid.
<yoritomo> how may i save the text on it ? should i use wim and how?
<Theriex> ya try the 3g
<yoritomo> vim
<floh> ntfs-3g is already installed.
<Theriex> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /Daten
<floh> Theriex: Sure... but I want to put sda1 into "locations" of dolphin.
<ActionParsnip> floh: instead of -t ntfs  use -t ntfs-3g
<Theriex> it won't show up unless its mounted afaik
<Theriex> i could be wrong
<floh> Theriex: WinXP (=sdb1) is showing in Dolphin even if it's not mounted.
<ActionParsnip> floh: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000
<floh> If I click on it, a dialog appears, where I have to enter sudo-password for mounting.
<yoritomo> Dragnslcr ActionParsnip how may i save my messages on text mode ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you can use >> to output to a text file
<floh> ActionParsnip: This would add sda1 into "locations" of Dolphin?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: e.g.  nslookup www.google.com >> ~/output.txt
<Dragnslcr> Or just select what you want and use copy/paste
<yoritomo> yes but how ? i don't know how to use vi and wim
<floh> I don't mean in browse-window, but in the left tab. Here it's called "Orte" (=Locations).
<ActionParsnip> floh: it would mount it to /media/sda1 which you can then drag to places
<yoritomo> ha using >> ?
<yoritomo> i come back soon thanks i will give you these  texts
<mefisto__> FabParma: does the login manager window appear?
<floh> ActionParsnip: Yes, then a folder appears in "Places". But it wont mount if I click on sda1 in "Places". :(
<Theriex> floh: what happens when you click on it?
<KDesk> hi
<raccoon> hi there can someone tell me what's the path of the linux source?
<|PaperTiger|> I managed to delete my task bar, how do I get it back?
<floh> Theriex: An empty folder is opened. :(
<floh> Instead of prompting for sudo-password.
<lepricon> /usr/src
<raccoon> thx
<floh> Theriex: Do you think the MBR is broken so "autodetect" fails?
<KDesk> I am using quassel, but I have a small problem, how can I delete the old log in the chat window?
<Theriex> floh: does it show up in mtab?
<floh> "/dev/sdc1 /media/WinXP fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<floh> This is sdc1 which works. sda1 is not in mtab.
<Theriex> ok so it still isn't mounting
<floh> Theriex: right.
<floh> Theriex: sdc1 is mounted by dolphin (after clicking on WinXP (=sdc1)).
<Theriex> floh: is this going to be permanently mounted?
<Theriex> floh: or just on the fly?
<floh> Theriex: No, if I boot my PC. It's not mounted. It's mounted on the fly (by dolphin).
<Theriex> floh: could always put an entry in fstab so its mounted at boot
<Theriex> floh: unless you don't want it that way
<floh> If I would try to access WinXP with terminal it won't be mounted. With Dolphin it'll be mounted.
<floh> Theriex: I don't like this way. I would prefer: "Mount only if needed".
<floh> Theriex: But thank you.
<Theriex> floh: ok i understand
<Theriex> floh: i've never actually tried doing it on the fly through dolphin...
<floh> Theriex: Maybe I have to try fixmbr sda, maybe master boot record is broken (by software-raid) since the harddisk was used as a part of raid1 in the past.
<Theriex> floh: hold on gonna give a try
<floh> Theriex: No problem. Thank you very much. @ActionParsnip, you too. :)
<floh> Theriex: What do you mean?
<Theriex> mounting through dolphin
<vladi> ciao a tutti. ho un problema molto fastidioso con kubuntu. L'ho installato su mac mini e il monitor ogni circa 5 secondi si spegne per mezzo secondo, questo continuamente tipo intermittenza. cosa posso fare?
<floh> Theriex: I found a posting in internet. Somebody told this would help: "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda"
<ActionParsnip> !it | vladi
<ubottu> vladi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Theriex> floh: sorry my desktop is crashing now :(
<floh> Theriex: No problem.
<megomeg> HI
<cuznt> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vladi> thank's, sorry.
<cuznt> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Theriex> floh: what version of kubuntu r u running just out of curiosity?
<twisted_g> is anyone here an aptitude guru, and if so, how'd you become one? anyone have a good aptitude resource?
<floh> Theriex: I found a posting in internet. Somebody told this would help: "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/XXXXXXX"
<|PaperTiger|> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<|PaperTiger|> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<floh> Theriex: Kubuntu 8.10
<twisted_g> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<yoritomo> re
<megomeg> AFTER THE UPDATE TO KDE 4.2.2 ON JAUNTY MY CPU GO "CRAZY" BY PLASMA PROCESS IS THERE SOLUTION?
<megomeg> sorry for the stamp"
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | megomeg
<ubottu> megomeg: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Theriex> floh: never used that command, looks like something for raid...
<floh> Theriex: Sure it has somewhat with raid since somewhat from raid is left on sda respective sda1. :(
<floh> Theriex: As I said sda1 was used for software-raid.
<megomeg> tnx very kind :D
<Theriex> floh: are you trying to access data on that drive?
<floh> Theriex: With WinXP it works fine. Here in Linux it works fine too (if I mount it manually with "-t ntfs").
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip Drangnslcr http://pastebin.com/d726f2e02 http://pastebin.com/d4b5af43d
<Theriex> floh: ok so its not an mbr problem then
<floh> Theriex: Only "autodetection" is not working since it thinks its a software-raid. :(
<yoritomo> the result of lookup and ifconfig
<Theriex> floh: i can't even figure out how dolphin automounts drives...  i unmounted one of mine and can't mount it through dolphin, can't even get in in under places
<Theriex> floh i've always used fstab
<yoritomo> Dragnslcr sorry
<floh> Theriex: I'm backing up the content of sda1, then I'll try with mdadm --zero-superblock.
<yoritomo> the links above
<floh> Theriex: If this won't help, I'll reformat it with mkfs.ntfs.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: looks like you have an ip, thats a good sign
<floh> Theriex: But thank you. :)
<Theriex> floh: np, sorry i couldn't help more
<floh> Theriex: It's ok. :) Thank for trying to help. :)
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: and the name is resolving right
<Theriex> Anybody able to tell me where I can configure automounting options?
<yoritomo> yes i don't know why it does not want to update
<mefisto__> floh: I'm also wondering how dolphin mounts from "places". what is the location (right-click the button in places, edit)?
<joshjtl> is there a kde 4 sound recorder?
<floh> mefisto__: The WinXP-Partition was already there. I didn't do anythin. It seems it automatically added while booting(?) respective login(?).
<floh> mefisto__: I already tried with 'grep -r WinXP .kde4' same in /etc/. But nothing found.
<mefisto__> floh: ok, if you right-click the WinXP button in places, and "edit WinXP" what is in the "location" field?
<floh> mefisto__: I believe it autodetect ntfs partitions.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: can you web browse ok?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip on console mode ?
<floh> mefisto__: If I right-click, there is only ""WinXP" ausblenden" (not sure how ausblenden is called in English).
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: and other web based stuff, anything
<Theriex> floh: what if you put an entry in fstab for the device with noauto option
<floh> mefisto__: If WinXP is mounted, then there is 2nd choice which I can umount it.
<Theriex> floh: then it doesn't mount automatically, should show up in dolphin and only mount when you click on it??
<floh> Theriex: right. It mount if I click on WinXP in "Places".
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip i will make some aptget trial and submit the results ok ?
<Theriex> floh: nod i'm curious if the WinXP device is in fstab with noauto set aswell
<floh> Theriex: in /media/ there wasn't WinXP-Folder before mounting. After mounting it appears automatically.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: can you web browse and stuff too?
<floh> There is no such entry in fstab.
<Theriex> really
<floh> Theriex: Really.
<Theriex> hrmm ok, just a thought :)
<yoritomo> how to do that ?
<floh> Theriex: I already looked into it, because I wanted to add sda1. But there is nothing about WinXP nor sdb1 in fstab.
<Theriex> floh: thats curious, i thought you always had to have the floder pre made
<floh> Theriex: I already tried to add sda1 into fstab, but it still doesn't appears in "Places".
<floh> Theriex: floder?
<Theriex> folder
<floh> Theriex: lol. :)
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip how can i browse on console mode ?
<floh> Theriex: The folder /media/WinXP appears first, if I clicked on "WinXP" in "Places" and entered sudo-password.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: w3m
<floh> Theriex: If I rightclick on "WinXP" and press on "Umount", then /media/WinXP disappears. This is useful for me.
<floh> Theriex: Do you have NTFS-Partition?
<Theriex> floh: yes i have a Win-XP as well
<joshjtl> is there a kde 4 sound recorder anyone?
<floh> Theriex: And these Partition is not in "Places" right?
<Theriex> yes it is
<floh> Theriex: Can you mount these partition without '-t ntfs'?
<Theriex> floh: most likely since it is defined in my fstab
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip w3m www.google.com ?
<floh> Theriex: Just 'mount /dev/sdXY /media/mountpoint"
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: indeed
<floh> Theriex: Ok... would it work if you commented out the line in fstab?
<Theriex> let me try
<floh> Theriex: Ok.
<joshjtl> argh
<yoritomo> ok let me try i will come soon
 * cale_ kikoo
<Theriex> floh: yes and no
<floh> Theriex: What yes what no?
<Theriex> floh: i can as long as the directory that I am mounting to exists
<floh> Theriex: You mean the directory as mountpoint?
#kubuntu 2009-04-04
<Theriex> floh: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/Windows-XP
<Theriex> floh: /media/Windows-XP must already exist
<floh> Theriex: Ok, sure /media/Windows-XP must exist if you mount by hand.
<twisted_g> sound like it doesn't exist
<twisted_g> try cat /proc/partitions
<floh> Theriex: So it seems autodetect works.
<|PaperTiger|> Is there any way I can get the OLD KDE 4.1 taskbar looks back? I prefer the KDE 4.1 version to the KDE 4.2 version
<Theriex> floh: ya autodetect seems to work fine
<floh> Theriex: Hm... I don't understand why you don't have this partition in "Places". Which Ubuntu do you use?
<Theriex> floh: but in your case with the other drive it isn't
<Theriex> floh: the partition is in Places
<floh> Theriex: Yes, this is why I believe its because I cannot mount sda1 without '-t ntfs'.
<Theriex> floh: and it mounted it for me when i clicked on it
<floh> Theriex: So it works fine for you. :)
<Theriex> floh: ya it would seem so
<floh> Theriex: So why did you ask about automount? :)
<Theriex> floh: thats not the automount i need help with
<floh> Theriex: Ok, I think you want to have a "full-automated-mount".
<Theriex> floh: when i insert removable media, like an SD card, it is automounting it as readonly... i want to change it to automount as read/write
<floh> Theriex: so it mounts as soon as you enter the mountpoint. Right?
<floh> Theriex: Oh??? If I insert SD, I already can write datas on it.
<twisted_g> Theriex: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mp3player auto user,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<Theriex> floh: not me, it shows up in mtab with the option ro instead of rw
<twisted_g> Theriex: (from my /etc/fstab)
<floh> Theriex: Hm... if we know why it behaves different on your and my machines. Maybe you should take a look in dmesg.
<Theriex> twisted: thats automounting a device at boot
<twisted_g> no
<twisted_g> thats my usb devlice
<twisted_g> device
<Theriex> twisted: ftsab is boot mount
<twisted_g> i don't have problems mounting my usb devices though
<twisted_g> you mean, you want it autmounted on insert?
<Theriex> correct
<Theriex> as read/write
<twisted_g> you're on mouse click from having it mounted geez :)
<Theriex> twisted: it does mount when i insert it
<twisted_g> i have the device notifier widget on my task bar
<twisted_g> kay
<twisted_g> but ro?
<Theriex> twisted: yes eactly
<Theriex> twisted: i wanted rw
<Theriex> floh: have you looked at your device under a partition manager?
<twisted_g> i click once on the device in my device notifier and thats it
<twisted_g> why does it need to automount?
<floh> Theriex: How?
<Theriex> twisted: you don't seem to understand... when i click on the device in device notifier, it mounts the device and opens the folder... but the device is set as read only not read write... i have no problem having the device mounted, its the way it is mounted
<Theriex> floh: using gparted or some other partition manager
<floh> Do you have a symbol, which look like a PC with Monitor (and a small white "arrow" on black square) in Kicker?
<Theriex> floh: just curious if it shows the device and what info it gives you
<Theriex> floh: yes thats the device notifier
<twisted_g> hm i don't have that problem Theriex ... it mounts my devices under the mount point i gave earlier, instead of under /media/XXXX
<twisted_g> try adding the device to your fstab
<twisted_g> with a mount point
<floh> Theriex: Yes, this mounts sd-cards usb-devices for me.
<twisted_g> and a rw spec
<twisted_g> and see if it then will mount it rw using the device notifier
<Theriex> twisted: i can't mount it in fstab as it could have a different device name
<twisted_g> i think i had that problem before
<robison> #debian-br
<robison> please, i'm brazilian , speak portuguese!!
<twisted_g> depends on where your hdd 's a mounted not so? i mean, if your hdd is sda, and your dvd/cdrom is sdc, then it would be sdb or sdd not so?
<twisted_g> mainly thats my configuration Theriex and it works consistently for me
<Theriex> twisted: i'm not talking about a hdd
<joshjtl> this is sooo bizzare there are no sound recorders for kde available in any repo anymore
<twisted_g> predicably
<twisted_g> i'm not either
<twisted_g> for me, sda is my hdd, sdc is my dvd
<twisted_g> sdb is where my usb gets mounted
<Theriex> twisted: its a usb flash card reader
<twisted_g> 1/2/3/4
<twisted_g> etc
<twisted_g> each with its own mount point
<twisted_g> and its working great
<twisted_g> try it
<robison> #debian
<Theriex> i'm like floh, i don't want it in my fstab
<twisted_g> why not?
<ActionParsnip> robison: try  /j #debian
<twisted_g> hehehe :)
<floh> Theriex: :)
<Theriex> twisted: because then it is automounted regardless
<ActionParsnip> !pt > robison
<ubottu> robison, please see my private message
<Theriex> twisted: all i want to do is configure the automount options for kde... there must be a way to do it
<twisted_g> i'm not sure i understand what it is that you want Theriex .. sorry, but thats my suggestion
<twisted_g> i don't boot my pc with my usb devices attached
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/d5764bea2
<mefisto__> Theriex: does everything automount readonly?
<yoritomo>  i merged all the logs in the same post
<Theriex> mefisto: everything else is in my fstab
<Theriex> mefisto: because i want that mounted on boot
<floh> Theriex: The question is, why does your "automounter" mount devices readonly.
<floh> Theriex: did you look into dmesg?
<vladi> hi! please send me name of italian ubuntu channel...
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip, sorry in french
<floh> Theriex: Did you try with usb-stick, does it behave the same?
<mefisto__> Theriex: I mean removeable media (sd cards, usb flash drives) do they all mount readonly, or just this one sd card?
<Theriex> floh: usb stick wouldn't be the same
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: i can make it out
<Theriex> mefisto: they all mount ro
<twisted_g> Theriex: try this... open a konsole
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: does: sudo apt-get -f install   help any?
<twisted_g> run the following command
<Theriex> floh: dmesg shows it saying Write-Protect
<twisted_g> tail -f /var/log/messages
<twisted_g> plug your devices in and out and watch the output for clues
<vladi> somebody know the link uf the italian ubuntu help chat, please?
<mefisto__> Theriex: just wondering if there is a filesystem error on the sd card
<floh> Theriex: Hm... no idea. But just a shoot... maybe somewhat with your rights?
<yoritomo> i tryed suo apt-get install -f but nothing change
<floh> mefisto__: Good idea, this could cause mounting readonly.
<Theriex> twisted: it tells me what i already know: write protect is on
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you need to get the stuff installed at the bottom of your pastebin
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip internet access ok this time
<Theriex> mefisto: the filesystem is fine
<Theriex> mefisto: i am able to transfer using other devices
<yoritomo> pastebin?
<twisted_g> Theriex: with any usb device? irrespective of the type? confirm you don't have an fstab entry overriding the "automounter"
<Theriex> mefisto: ie: i stick the sd card in my camera, plug my camera into usb, and can transfer
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<twisted_g> brb
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: awesome :D
<brmassa> guys, why Jaunty's Konqueror doestn consider middle mouse button as previous versions?
<Theriex> twisted: the only fstab entries i have are for hdd's
<yoritomo> you meaAction parsnip, all in one line or i separate ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: yep, all 11 line
<ActionParsnip> 1 line
<Theriex> nobody has given me an answer to my original question... which was how do i configure the dettings the automounter sets when it automounts a device...
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: i use manual mounts personally. i dislike automount
<Theriex> ActionParsnip: manually mounting an SD card everytime i stick it in would be a major PiTA
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: its habitual to me
<Theriex> ActionParsnip: well its preference i guess really
<Theriex> AP: i prefer just being able to plug it in and go
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: there wasnt always automount. ive used linux a while now
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: so to me its weird
<Theriex> AP: i've only used it for the last year or so...
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<floh> Theriex: Sorry I don't have idea for your problem. :(
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip i come back soon
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: you can tab complete my name rather than write AP ;)
<Theriex> floh: np... i just assume there would be a something somewhere in the system where i can configure automount options... like under system settings...  from a google search apparently there is something for Ubuntu, like System Settings -> Admin -> Disk and File Management or something
<Theriex> ActionParsnip: lol sorry don't use this prog too much
<Theriex> :)
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: every day is a school day
<Theriex> ActionParsnip: tnx for the tip tho :)
<floh> Theriex: Sure I can understand you. Same with my problem I searched settings for adding/managing partitions in "Places" of Dolphin.
<floh> Theriex: I have to go out, since its late here. I wish good luck with your problem.
<Theriex> floh: thanks, take care
<Theriex> ActionParsnip: is there a mount.conf file or something similar on the system?
<floh> Theriex: Thanx, same with you.
<floh> Goodbye! :)
<Theriex> l8rs
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: fstab can mount stuff if you use blkid's
<DaddyLonglegs> I want to specify a pattern like "username:password@server" for accessing a network printer, and my password contains an at-sign (@) in it. So the server fails to distinguish which at-sign is for specifying the server name, and gives me an error. Any idea?!
<ActionParsnip> Theriex: the uids will make sure it uses the same mount point
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: give me good news....
<yoritomo> not so good i paste the log
<mefisto__> Theriex: can you try running  tail -f /var/log/messages   then plug in the sd card and maybe pastebin the output
<Theriex> mefisto: its only two lines that show up but hold on
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/m2bfb0c73
<jasballz> hey all; i know that a lot of people have wondered this and I think that this should be publicly known / post somewhere: TO ACCESS WIFI IN KDE RUN IN TERMINAL NM-APPLET IF YOU HAVE WIFI IN GNOME AND NOT KDE namaste and gassho jasballz
<Theriex> mefisto__: ok pasted...
<jasballz> For those who were wondering about wifi in KDE and find that KCMwifi doesn't work, see my above msg
<Theriex> mefisto__: sorry did you want me to use pastbin instead of past.ubuntu.com?
<mefisto__> Theriex: whatever you like. just give us the url
<jasballz> hey some1 post that nm-applet runs in KDE terminal wifi
<Theriex> mefisto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/143762/
<jasballz> *4 wifi*
<Theriex> mefisto__: keep in mind i do not want to put an entry in fstab or manually mount the device
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: try: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<jasballz> hey, anyone know how to get desktop cube running in KDE with plasma instead of compiz? i have scale and desktop wall but no cube or sphere or cylinder. I have intel gm965 chipset
<joshjtl> it's beyond me that theres no kde sound recorder in any repos
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: that will force install the debs you have downloaded regardless of deps and fix stuff
<joshjtl> jasballz: are you running jaunty per chance?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: once you run that run: sudo apt-get -f install
<jasballz> joshjtl: yah
<joshjtl> jasballz: and no issues with lockups?
<joshjtl> or with the intel drivers?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip is it allfor now?
<yoritomo> i will try it then
<yoritomo> i come back
<mefisto__> Theriex: if you unmount then mount manually, is it still readonly, with the "write protect on" message?
<Theriex> mefisto__: lemme check
<mefisto__> Theriex: I'm wondering whether the card reader is faulty, since you said using it in your camera connected to pc with usb cable you were able to write to it. is that correct?
<jasballz> joshjtl: only lockups when I do compiz cover switch sometimes. But how to use Plasma cube?
<Theriex> Theriex: brand new card reader, bought it today
<Theriex> oops
<Theriex> lol talking to myself :)
<joshjtl> are there any KDE svg editors?
<mefisto__> :)
<jasballz> svg?
<Theriex> mefisto__: it won't let me mount it manually
<Theriex> mefisto__: because ther is not entry in fstab
<Theriex> mefisto__: brb, i'm gonna reboot into windows and see if i have the same problem
<mefisto__> joshjtl: scribus ?
<mefisto__> joshjtl: don't know of any that are specifically KDE apps
<ActionParsnip> !find svg
<ubottu> Found: librsvg2-2, librsvg2-bin, librsvg2-common, librsvg2-dev, bochs-svga (and 32 others)
<jasballz> how to get plasma desktop cube working for intel gfx card?
<Theriex> mefisto__: apparently, its not a linux problem
<Theriex> mefisto__: its r/o in windows too
<jasballz> my ip is 67.54.196.212 someone help me troubleshoot proftp
<ActionParsnip> jasballz: you havent forwarded port 21 on your router
<ActionParsnip> jasballz: 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<jasballz> ActionParsnip: let me get on that
<mefisto__> Theriex: does the card reader manufacturer have a website? maybe look for a support forum, or just google and see if anyone else is having the same problem with that reader
<Theriex> mefisto__: its made by vantec
<Theriex> mefisto__: going to try formatting a card and then see if i can write to it
<jasballz> ActionParsnip: I forget how to connect to my router "homepage" how do you do that agaain?
<ActionParsnip> jasballz: its your default gateway's ip
<ActionParsnip> jasballz: in nyour favourite web browser
<ActionParsnip> jasballz: run: route | grep default
<jasballz> ActionParsnip: that'll get me my gateway ip, rite? thx
<ActionParsnip> yep
<cuznt> !yep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yep
<ActionParsnip> !find yep
<ubottu> Found: purifyeps, python-pyepl, python-pyepl-common
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip it worked a lot, but still not able to install adept and konsole, and no graphic mode
<yoritomo> i will go to sleep and tomorrow i think i will reinstall completely
<yoritomo> thanks a lot for your help
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you are in package hell and is the downfall of package based systems
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: unfortunately they will flat refuse to install anything without force, until all deps are met
<yoritomo> i hope one day ubuntu will inlude a recovery  system a bit like on XP :)
<Guest76578> healo
<yoritomo> that is maybe the only nice thing windows could invent
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you will probably be using force quite a bit until you get righted
<Guest76578> yea i know
<Guest76578> hea windows is pretty good
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you could try rebooting, loading the recovery mode and selecting fix packages
<Guest76578> just has a few, a lot of flaws
<yoritomo> i did again but no success
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: press esc when grub shows up
<jasballz> yoritomoto: i agree, theres already a package like that tho, remastersys
<ActionParsnip> ah
<garrett_> hea ljl
<yoritomo> can you tell me more about it ?
<jasballz> yorimoto: try remastersys, but know that it will restore your system as backupped compelely so if youre having errors, wait to backup after a clean install
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you basicallly need to get your ackages squared up as you are missing some deps for some packages
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: if it gets to be a long job i would do a fresh install to get a result
<jasballz> Guest76578: windows is _pretty_ good, I like 7 beta but Im a mac or linux boi
<ActionParsnip> windows has great hardware support
<yoritomo> remastersys save automaticaly ? or need to make a manual snapshot ?
<yoritomo> ok sorry see you tomorrow
<yoritomo> 2:21 am here :)
<yoritomo> thanks so much for your help
<yoritomo> without help i am lost :)
<unitypunk> hey..
<unitypunk> where do i get more repositorys at?
<unitypunk> plaaces are telling me to aptget things that arent in existance.
<bernhard> what is the prefered way to do a dist upgrade nowadays?
<Theriex> mefisto__: well i tried everything, its supposed to read/write, can't find any info through google... i've emailed the company, hopefully they can give me an answer... thanks for your help tho
<bernhard> id change in sources intrepid to jaunty and do an update
<mefisto__> Theriex: good luck with it. it's really annoying when this happens with something new, but it's not that uncommon
<Theriex> mefisto__: oh well it does the most important thing i want it to do which is read
<ActionParsnip> bernhard: sudo update-manager -d
<bernhard> ActionParsnip: hm i read there are python issues and it breaks your system
<bernhard> ill stick to the kde 4.2 packages i guess
<CoJaBo-Dell> Any suggestions for getting wifi to work?
<ActionParsnip> bernhard: its what i used but its a case of !worksforme
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: is it usb or internal?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Internal
<CoJaBo-Dell> Broadcom BCM4311
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: lspci will show all internal hardware. one line will identify the device, put ONLY that line in here
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> i hate broadcom
<CoJaBo-Dell> ActionParsnip: Driver is installed.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: ok can you pastebin the output of: lspci; sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CoJaBo-Dell> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/143781/
<Laruft> how do i restart plasma? i've lost my widgets
<bernhard> "Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids."
<bernhard> ive done a fresh install
<Laruft> mind u the start bar plasma thing is ok..
<bernhard> which packages are affected?
<Laruft> I think my plasma just crashed along with kvirc.    i've lost folder view and notepad thingy
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: ok, looks good. if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you find APs?
<jasballz> hey how to get plasma to work desktop cube on intel vga? it wont work for me :(
<jasballz> compiz does tho
<CoJaBo-Dell> ActionParsnip: Yes, it even finds mine.
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: awesome, hard bit done
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: then use network manager to configure your connection
<ActionParsnip> Laruft: try: killall plasma
<ActionParsnip> Laruft: then press alt+f2 and type plasma and press enter
<CoJaBo-Dell> ActionParsnip: When I click my network from the list, I get this message: "NetworkManager is now disconnected."
<bernhard> oh god, i hate those graphical update and package managers -.-
<Laruft> ActionParsnip, that removed/restored start bar.. but no yellow sticky or folderview on desktop
<Laruft> I need the content of the yellow sticky too
<CoJaBo-Dell> ActionParsnip: The network is WPA-PSK, and the key is correctly entered.
<ActionParsnip> Laruft: add the widget again
<ActionParsnip> !wpa |  CoJaBo-Dell
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Dell: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Laruft> wont that overwrite the note?
<Laruft> there is a red - by it, it's already added... just i can't see it
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant
<ActionParsnip> Laruft: i dont use the note thing so couldnt comment myself
<CoJaBo-Dell_> ActionParsnip: Looks like it worked o_O Any way to get that to run automatically on startup?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell_: it should work from now on, try a reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo-Dell_: i dont use wpa so am unsure of how rebooting will affect stuff
<[mors]> hi folks
<[mors]> I have a big gripe
<[mors]> the inkspace packages depend on toooooo many gnome packages, like keyring and vfs
<[mors]> why ??????? why can't I just install inkscape without installing a second DE on my computer ?
<[mors]> inkscape shouldn't need any of those packages.
<frogonwheels> [mors]:  possibly iti s pickking up 'recommended' or 'suggested' packages.
<frogonwheels> [mors]: .. and lay off the 'gripe' language.  not gonna make people want to help
<frogonwheels> [mors]: use aptitude to select the package.
<frogonwheels> [mors]:  and then b4 you install -look at the 'recommended' etc sections of the package and deselect the ones that you don't want.
<frogonwheels> [mors]: could also be a second-level suggested dependency.
<frogonwheels> [mors]: so possibly go to  aptitude ctrl+T  options preferences .. and find the bit about automatically install recommendations and deselect that.
<[mors]> unfortunatelly, those packages are not listed as suggestions but as dependencies
<unitypunk> hey..
<unitypunk> i gots a question
<unitypunk> when wubi installs, what does it do to the boot file?
<coreyman> So I'm having recording troubles I have to eat my mic to talk, anyone know what I can do... in windows i just hit 20db boost and im good.
<jasballz> unitypunk: are you installing in xp, vista, or from livecd?
<unitypunk> wubi is already installed.
<coreyman> I'm using Kmix, If i hit mic boost there my speakers start buzzing
<unitypunk> " inside" vista
<unitypunk> but im about to install xp on a real partition
<unitypunk> will that show up right below kubuntu at the boot select screeen??
<[mors]> I'm going to dl the package, unpack it and run the binaries
<jasballz> unitypink: since your boot is bcd I recommend downloading bcdedit gui
<jasballz> unitypink: you should install grub via the livecd, and not from vista, linux installs (ubuntu) don't boot if you installed "inside" vista
<unitypunk> jas, you understand im not installing ubuntu right now right?
<coreyman> Can anyone help with sound issues.
<jasballz> coreyman: what sound issues?
<coreyman> jasballz i have to eat my   mic to talk
<jasballz> coreyman: is it tasty? that sux. what binary or gui are you using to record?
<jasballz> how to get plasma desktop cube working for intel chipset?
<coreyman> jasballz using ventrilo over wine
<jasballz> coreyman: that could be the problem, using wine
<jasballz> coreyman: maybe try to find a debian sound recorder
<coreyman> ... not a choice
<p_quarles> does kmail not support socks proxies at all, or is there some secret way to do it? :)
<jasballz> hey i got desktop cube working but not cylendor or sphere mod
<bernhard> i just did an upgrade to the 4.2.2 sources and i have broken packages
<bernhard> what should i do?
<bernhard> no gui here :)
<bernhard> part of them are kdelibs-bin
<bernhard> hm, i try a release upgrade
<bernhard> cant break any more
<bernhard> thats what i hate about ubuntu, always breaks at dist-upgrades
<Lego-Kubuntu> hello
<Lego-Kubuntu> I was wondering if someone could help me fix compiz
<Lego-Kubuntu> it doesn't matter how many desktops i set when when i turn compiz on.. my cube only shows a front and back not a cube
<Lego-Kubuntu> and it won't let me change the desktops number in ccsm
<Lego-Kubuntu> anyone?
<CoJaBo-Dell_> Lego-Kubuntu: I think theres an option in compiz itself that changes it...
<bernhard> Lego-Kubuntu: open your eyes :)
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes General -> Desktop size -> Number of Desktops but its highlighted blue and set to one, it won't let me change it.
<Lego-Kubuntu> my eyes are open bernhard.... thanks for the help though...
<bernhard> Lego-Kubuntu: maybe you have only 1 virtual destop set in gnome
<Lego-Kubuntu> im using kde
<bernhard> then kde
<Lego-Kubuntu> i have 4 set in the Configure - KDE control module
<hwilde> hello could someone please help me get kasteroids back on my computer
<bernhard> Lego-Kubuntu: increase them in your desktop settings
<hwilde> i upgraded to 8.10 and it disappeared
<hwilde> now it's missing obsolete or blah blah
<hwilde> and the kde-games src does not include kasteroids
<bernhard> hm ok
<bernhard> what about using kwin?
<hwilde> i am going to freak out if i can't drive my spaceship around and shoot some asteroids
<Lego-Kubuntu> bernhard, there is only 2 places to change it ccsm, and control module.
<Lego-Kubuntu> ccsm won't let me change it from 1 and its set to 4 in the control module.. how much higher do i have to set it to get 4 desktops
<Lego-Kubuntu> i just tried setting it to 8 and as soon as i turn compiz back on.. it changes the kicker to 4 but i still only have a flat face (not a cube), a front and back thats it
<hwilde> kasteroids please.
<jasballz> so i forwarded port 20-21 tcp on my router for proftpd so it should work
<jasballz> who will try to connect to my ip so I can debug?
<Lego-Kubuntu> i will if you can help me :P
<Lego-Kubuntu> whats the ip , username and pass you want me to try?
<jasballz> ok, user2 and developers at 67.54.196.212 it should work
<jasballz> lego-kubuntu: many thx
<oobe> if i upgrade to the juanty beta when it becomes official will i have to change my sources.list or will it just install updates as if i already am using jaunty
<hwilde> so nobody knows how to get kasteroids back?  I am going to downgrade to 8.04 then
<jasballz> oobe: it will automatically change the sources list i no cuz im running alpha dev jaunty
<Lego-Kubuntu> cannot connect
<bernhard> hwilde: compile from source?
<hwilde> bernhard, where can i get the src
<jasballz> lego-kubuntu: what did it say?
<bernhard> hwilde: google :)
<Lego-Kubuntu> could not connect to server
<Lego-Kubuntu> did you forward it to the right ip?
<oobe> jasballz, ok thanks and when it is released i wont need to modify sources.list cause it will already have the jaunty sources configured
<oobe> that was my question really i gues i didnt phrase it right
<hwilde> bernhard, i dont think it's possible :/
<jasballz> lego-kubuntu: do you know anything about setting up proftpd?
<jasballz> lego-kubuntu: let me try some mods
<jasballz> lego-Kubuntu: let me see if its running
<bernhard> hwilde: why?
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes a bit
<hwilde> bernhard, try it man it's not easy
<hwilde> you think i would be asking here if it is clean cut
<bernhard> hwilde: i cant help you that much, no gui here :)
<bernhard> oh man, im doin a dist-upgrade atm, but if that doesnt work, i use arch
<bernhard> pretty sources that break everything :)
<hwilde> bernhard, kasteroids demands libkdegames1 but i have v5
<bernhard> hwilde: hm, maybe try askin in #kde, this channel seems dead
<hwilde>  kasteroids depends on libkdegames1 (>= 4:3.5.7); however:
<hwilde>   Package libkdegames1 is not installed.
<hwilde> .
<hwilde> but I have libkdegames5 :/
<bernhard> hwilde: hm did you download a deb package?
<hwilde> yep
<bernhard> hwilde: build it from source
<hwilde> from WHERE
<bernhard> hwilde: packages.ubuntu.com provide binary and source packages IIRC
<hwilde> :/
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is the difference with firefox branding and non branding?  I am confused about these 2 packages.
<claydoh> kasteroids is kde3, if you have kde4, you will have a tough time :/
<hwilde> well wth
<hwilde> I wouldn't have upgraded if I knew I was going to lose kasteroids
<claydoh> theres always xasteroids ;)
<hwilde> that's not even funny
<hwilde> i think that game was designed based on cpu cycles much slower than mine
<hwilde> bc it's unplayable
<hwilde> it's like warp speed
<hwilde> not to mention the "graphics"
<hwilde> can someone atleast point me to the src
<hwilde> i mean i can't even find it
<hwilde> kdegames doesn't include it anymore
<devilsadvocate> gundam_rx78nt1, probably firefox vs icedove
<devilsadvocate> gundam_rx78nt1, s/icedove/iceweasel
<claydoh> hwilde: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/kasteroids
<hwilde> what is that
<hwilde> a) that is not the src
<hwilde> b) every single mirror link is broken
<claydoh> the package page for ubuntu's kasteroids, including a link to the src
<claydoh> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegames/kdegames_3.5.10.orig.tar.gz
<hwilde> like i said man
<hwilde> kdegames does not include kasteroids
<claydoh> you asked for link to src, there you are
<hwilde> ah wait
<hwilde> that one does
<hwilde> i had v4.2 which doesn't
<claydoh> nope
<hwilde> Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0)  :(*
 * hwilde off to install 8.04 in a vm
<claydoh> lol
<hwilde> yes, laugh at my despair
<claydoh> prob the best way, unfortunately
<hwilde> gd upgraes
<hwilde> i'm never upgrading again
<jasballz> ok think i fixed it. not positive still looking for connectors to help debug
<claydoh> hwilde: there may be a way, lemme look for the link...
<bernhard> hwilde: upgrading broke everything for me too :)
<bernhard> i try to upgrade further now
<hwilde> :/
<bernhard> up to jaunty
<bernhard> if you like new packages and fine updates
<bernhard> take arch linux
<claydoh> hwilde: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kde3-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<bernhard> incredible how ubuntu breaks all the time
<claydoh> you can usre this ppa repo to add kde3 back, or at least install kasteroids and deps
 * claydoh has had no probs upgrading hardy-intrepid-jaunty, first time ever
<jasballz> i need help with proftpd
 * claydoh has had bad experiences upggrading going back to hoary
<gundam_rx78nt1> only feature I like with 9.04 is the network manager widget.
<jasballz> Lego-Kubuntu: my pc crashed need help
<hwilde> claydoh, i doubt that
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, the rtl8187 drivers still doesn't work that good.
<hwilde> it's just a longer string of impossible dependencies
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't know if it is because of my intel3945ABG wireless card.
<claydoh> hwilde: how? it installs kde3 alongsside kde4
<gundam_rx78nt1> Like in 8.10
<hwilde> claydoh, ok well you try it and then tell me how bc i don't think it works
<hwilde> claydoh, specifically   Package kdelibs4c2a-kde3 is not installed.
<hwilde>   Package libarts1c2a-kde3 is not installed.
<bernhard> hwilde: did you use kde 3 back then?
<gundam_rx78nt1> oops, posted my comments on the wrong channel/side.
<jasballz> anyone know anything about proftpd?
<KDesk> how can I delete the history of the channel in Quassel?
<bernhard> KDesk: dunno, maybe /clear or /reset
<KDesk> bernhard: thanks, let's see...
<hwilde> KDesk, its probably in a txt file in your ~/ directory
<hwilde> xchat is ~/.xchat2/scrollback/servername/channelname
<KDesk> bernhard: nop.. I don't understant this client.
<hwilde> claydoh, wait I think something is happening
<bernhard> hm, is quassel a kde 4.2 program?
<bernhard> which replaces konversation?
<claydoh> bernhard: yes, and yes, at least until konvi gets a stable kde4 port
<KDesk> hwilde: the old log yes, but I dont want to see them all the time. I think I have to disable this log system.. :\
<KDesk> bernhard: yes, it is the default for intrepid
<KDesk> I mean Jaunty
<jasballz> what command for netstat shows port ownership?
<jasballz> bernhard: what's quassel? i have xchat running in kde right now
<bernhard> KDesk: ye, i just see it being pulled into
<claydoh> bernhard: actally quassel is a qt app actually
<bernhard> i hope kopete gets irc support soon
<claydoh> bernhard: would be nice, not sure if anyone is working on it tho
<gundam_rx78nt1> well I am out of here.
<claydoh> hwilde: unfort. the ppa does not have any jaunty packages yet
<gundam_rx78nt1> Almost bed time.
<claydoh> so I cannot test it for you
<KDesk> Hmm, I don't find a option to disable the logs in Quassel... And wtf are Buffers?
<KDesk> odd program...
<claydoh> hwilde: but if you add the ppa, and upate, then try installing kasteroids it should pull all the nneded bits in
<bernhard> claydoh: they are working on it but no date
<hwilde> omg I am playing kasteroids
<claydoh> I know the guy doing the kde3-for-intrepid packages is putting a lot of time and effort into those packages
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> sweet! good for you! awesome
<bernhard> haha bitches!
<bernhard> got it wokring
<bernhard> finally
<bernhard> hwilde: success at the same time :)
<claydoh>  bernhardgoo for you, too
<hwilde> lol
<claydoh> oops
<hwilde> ok now my question
<hwilde> when I told it sudo apt-get install kasteroids
<hwilde> why didn't it just do all this for me
<hwilde> if i type sudo twice maybe then it will do what i say
<claydoh> they are not in the normal repos
<hwilde> and ?
<claydoh> did you add the new repo in/
<hwilde> I want it to do that
<hwilde> I want it to do what I say
<hwilde> not make me google and search and ask on irc
<hwilde> and find pgp keys
<hwilde> and update sources.list
<hwilde> and apt-get -f
<claydoh> dunno
<hwilde> just freaking do it
<claydoh> I seldom have to do any of that
<hwilde> it was totally possible
<hwilde> but I got about 30 error messages first
<claydoh> how were you trying to install it to begin with?
<hwilde> and for extra fun it didn't install to anything in my path lol
<hwilde> so I had to go locate the binary
<hwilde> originally I told it to apt-get install kasteroids
<hwilde> then I told it to apt-get source kasteroids
<claydoh> thats the only safe way to have kde3-kde4 co-exist
<hwilde> then I told it to apt-get source kde-games
<bernhard> brb as Raylz
<hwilde> but that was v4.2 with no kasteroids
<Raylz> re
<hwilde> then I downloaded the .deb package but it demanded kdegameslib1
<claydoh> hwilde: thats because the needed bits are n o longer available in Intrepid
<claydoh> thays why there are repos,, and the ppa repo I gave has all the needed bits
<claydoh> but it is a non-official, personally created repo
<jasballz> man it froze
<hwilde> claydoh, I understand what you're saying on a package management basis
<hwilde> but if linux is going to work
<hwilde> it needs to do what I say
<hwilde> for real
<hwilde> especially if you make me type sudo
<hwilde> that's like saying if at all possible make it happen NOW
<claydoh> no, not really, esp if you are asking it to do something impossible ;)
<hwilde> ah but it wasn't impossible
<claydoh> exactly how did    you get it installed then ?
 * claydoh didn't see what   you did to get it installed
<jasballz> i need help w/ proftpd
<hwilde> claydoh, i edited sources.list with the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<hwilde> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<hwilde> then I added the pgp key to my sources
<hwilde> then i apt-get install -f
<hwilde> htat fixed the dependencies
<claydoh> yes, and that is what made it possible to install
<hwilde> then i had to find the binary in /opt/kde3/games/
<hwilde> and ln -s it in my path
<hwilde> and voila
<claydoh> because they werent there before then
<hwilde> I still want the src tho
<hwilde> so I cna make it > 800x600 res
<hwilde> what is this 1984 in here
<hwilde> i have dual 22" widescreens
<hwilde> the asteroids are like 2 pixels big
<claydoh> my wife misses ksirtet from kde3
<claydoh> the tetris clone is too pretty for her
<claydoh> in kde4
<Guest81257> hi?
<Guest81257> any kubuntu web page ppl here?   I want to comment on the web page but can't find contact section
<Guest81257> kubuntu forum is down?   is it for maintenance?
<brian_> found my car keys
<LOGAN> hi guys, just checked out the new beta. its looking good (live mode) except for no open gl support (?) and about kubuntu could not start and i miss things like pidgin, firefox and thunderbird. Hopefully VLC and my other fav apps will be preinstalled else I really need to find out how to make my own custom live cd
<Techwolf> The wiki and forums are not responding to me. I just need a URL for instructions on creating a bootable kubntu usb flash drive.
 * LOGAN shrugs
<LOGAN> nobody awake apparently
 * LOGAN runs back to his trusted apps instead of all these unknown apps, bye
<kubuntu_> algem saberia me diser se tem como ativar led do notebook conexão wireles
<kubuntu_> ele reconhece placa mas não ativa led indicar que ta conectado
<Lego-Kubuntu> Hi, im getting a bit confused, I want to setup a proxy server so when im at work I can still surf the net, becuase they block almost everything.  And I've been reading about squid, but it seems like thats for home use what do i want to use? is squid the right program?
<etfb> Someone refresh my memory.  How do I burn an .iso to a DVD-R?
<Lego-Kubuntu> is imgburn available for nix?
<Lego-Kubuntu> that will do it
<etfb> I'm think of a command-line program, not a GUI.  I have k3b, but of course that's useless.
<oobe> etfb, cdrecord -v /path/to/*.iso
<oobe> that should work
<Yamato_Potter_Br> o/
<oobe> there are other options  but cdrecord doesnt need them anymore its mostly pre configured to use right device etc.
<etfb> oobe: Ah, that was the one.  Thanks.
<Yamato_Potter_Br> ??? alguem ake do Brasil ?
<Lego-Kubuntu> could someone answer my question?
<Yamato_Potter_Br> .-.
<Lego-Kubuntu> or point me in the right direction
<etfb> !pt | Yamato_Potter_Br
<ubottu> Yamato_Potter_Br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<etfb> Lego-Kubuntu: Can you restate your question?  Also tell us (if you haven't already) what you've done so far to investigate.
<Yamato_Potter_Br> #ubuntu-br
<Lego-Kubuntu> I've been reading about squid, and it seems its for redirecting all traffic through another port, but what I would like to do is be able to surf sites my work has blocked, a proxy server is what I though i wanted
<Lego-Kubuntu> so from work computer go to my server proxy.blurr-ink.com and be able to view sites i wasn't
<Lego-Kubuntu> and im just getting confused i think reading the install/configure guides for squid.
<Lego-Kubuntu> i just finished installing squid and haven't done anything else yet
<Lego-Kubuntu> i have apache installed and setup with dns and everything so thats not part of the problem
<oobe> Lego-Kubuntu, thats an awfully big thing to walk someone thru on irc try looking in google for a step by step guide and if you get stuck ask for help on irc
<etfb> Lego-Kubuntu: Rather than installing your own proxy server, have you tried TOR or one of the other proxy services?
<oobe> etfb, thats not a bad idea if he just wants to access restricted sites
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes, thats what i've been doing, but is squid what i want? see work blocks proxies as fast as people find them.. but they haven't blocked my server yet, and if i make it named dumb like goto.blurr-ink.com it won't get caught.
<Lego-Kubuntu> !TOR
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Lego-Kubuntu> but any site even refering to proxy gets blocked fast
<etfb> Lego-Kubuntu: Depends on your system administrators.  If I were working there and were enough of a nazi, I'd notice the use of a proxy, hunt down the owner via whois, and then sack you for breach of employment contract...
<Lego-Kubuntu> well they aren't nazi's but they just bock stuff fast...
<Lego-Kubuntu> and how can they fire me for using a proxy server.. it doesn't matter who owns the server
<Lego-Kubuntu> theres tons of them out there
<Lego-Kubuntu> everyone uses them until they get blocked then everyone trys to find another one.. but like i said if i keep mine to myself and rather hidden i'm fine
<etfb> Lego-Kubuntu: Security through obscurity then?  Might work.  You still have the ethical issues (ie why are you doing personal stuff at work) but I'm inclined to think you're more in the right than they are.  Some companies are just stupid about that sort of thing, and yet can't figure out why their staff keep leaving...
<Lego-Kubuntu> well its not that i dont' work but when the calls aren't coming in and your infront of a computer and can't leave your phone unattended you gotta do something
<etfb> But as oobe said, your best bet is to find a tutorial and follow it, and ask here or in the technology-related forums for help on individual points.
<Lego-Kubuntu> thats fine, and i have no issues following tutorials but i need to know exactly what im looking for is squid what i need? i dont' see anyone mention anything about a browser page were they can input the address to open
<oobe> squid is a proxy cache
<Lego-Kubuntu> so does that mean yes or no?
<oobe> is saves web content then redirects clients to use locally hosted web site instead of using bw to dload new pages
<oobe> you dont need it
<oobe> it will work
<oobe> it may not be as fast as just setting up a direct proxy
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes what would you recommend software wise
<Lego-Kubuntu> for a direct proxy
<Guest81257> why can't you use k3b to burn iso to DVD-R?
<Guest81257> anyway, now that some ppl are 'talking' now... can i ask a question about the kubuntu web site?
<Guest81257> anyone know why kubuntu doesn't have any info on their website ANYWHERE differentiating an alternate install and desktop?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> Guest81257, just ask here
<oobe> Lego-Kubuntu, tell me how you plan to use the proxy i.e homepc is proxy workpc is client wan is internet so "workpc >> wan >> homepc >> wan/internet" is this what you intend
<Guest81257> ubottu, I think the web page should describe it then as you just have....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest81257> which one should I use?  they are both livecds?   I just want to check out 9.04
<bazhang> Guest81257, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Lego-Kubuntu> my home computers will work just the same. i want to be able to go to work, type in the browser myproxy.blurr-ink.com  it opens a webpage with a textbox that i type mail.yahoo.ca in and it opens.. because it is blocked if i don't use a proxy
<bazhang> Guest81257, only the desktop is a livecd btw
<Guest81257> oh right... the alternate one is install only, right?   I guess that applies with any alternate install cd?   they are used when the desktop livecd won't run for whatever reason on your system?
<oobe> Lego-Kubuntu, i just thought of somthing try this http://www.openzend.com/
<bazhang> Guest81257, yes, and the alternate can be used as an upgrade cd as well.
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes that is exactly what i want
<Lego-Kubuntu> but as i said almost every single proxy server gets blocked as the work server admins find them
<Guest81257> bazhang, is it preferable to use the alternate to upgrade or to upgrade through the repository?
<cprgmswr2> Hi
<oobe> Lego-Kubuntu, btw you just told me somthing that we both already knew i was asking for to clarify your topology which u did not do
<cprgmswr2> Does anyone else have an issue when shutdown down on 9.04 where you get random crap on the screen?
<Lego-Kubuntu> ? what do you mean
<oobe> Lego-Kubuntu, tell me how you plan to use the proxy i.e homepc is proxy workpc is client wan is internet so "workpc >> wan >> homepc >> wan/internet" is this what you intend
<oobe> i said that
<Guest81257> I don't know if I will want to upgrade Intrepid... or install on top of?  does the upgrade work well?
<aga> morning ;D
<Lego-Kubuntu> yes
<bazhang> Guest81257, depends on what you are comfortable with really; some do fresh installs, some via package manager or command line, yet others via the upgrade cd method
<aga> has kde 4.2.2 been released in the repos?
<oobe> then you said somthing unrelated and well already established
<cprgmswr2> ?
<oobe> is "workpc >> wan >> homepc >> wan/internet" an accurate description of your plan
<bazhang> Guest81257, a good rule of thumb with new releases is wait a bit for the worst bugs to be ironed out :)
<Guest81257> bazhang, usually, I do fresh installs... but, I upgraded the KDE via the instructions
<Guest81257> bazhang, true, TRUE ;-)
<Lego-Kubuntu> well i guess, im a tad confused, all of it will go over the internt so workpc > internet > mypc > internet > workpc
<oobe> ok thats the right answer
<Lego-Kubuntu> that openzend site, is exactly what is the goal. so how ever it works which at this point should be mypc > internet > zendserver > internet > mypc right?
<oobe> thanks
<oobe> this guide looks easy to follow
<oobe> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<oobe> and squid will work
<oobe> for what you want
<Lego-Kubuntu> ok cool
<oobe> make sure you home pc has the ports open
<oobe> most people only use squid inside a local network
<Lego-Kubuntu> will i have to construct the actual proxy page ? like with the address bar (yea always check the ports before testing
<oobe> no squid should run in the background
<Lego-Kubuntu> ? so how will it work then?
<oobe> once its configured and running you will put your home ip address in your browser's proxy settings
<Lego-Kubuntu> if im at work and want to open mail.yahoo.ca how would i do it?
<oobe> do you use firefox or shite exploer at work
<Lego-Kubuntu> ie .. but so there isn't any software packages that fuction like openzend? where it brower based?
<Lego-Kubuntu> instead of messing with the proxy settings cuz that will probably conflict with the software i run in the browser for work :S
<oobe> maybe but im not aware of them
<oobe> you probably just need to find some sample php code and install it on your system with apache and php
<oobe> thats beyond the scope of what i can help you with
<Lego-Kubuntu> ah i never even though of that could it be that easy?
<Lego-Kubuntu> well im gunna look into that :) thanks for the help
<oobe> no worries
<oobe> what you want to do is pheasable your on the right track
<oobe> but it requires some reading
<sithlord48> is there something wrong w/ the fourm?
<Lego-Kubuntu> yup, but i'll get it figured out :)
<sithlord48> also updated to kde 4.2.2. (intrepid) and the get new stuff buttons don't work ne longer....
<Lego-Kubuntu> oobe, http://www.best-php-scripts.com/details352.htm
<Lego-Kubuntu> they are everywhere :P
<oobe> Lego, sweet
<aga> i just upgraded to kde 4.2.2 where can i check what's new?
<p_quarles> aga: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2.2.php
<oobe> kde.org
<p_quarles> aga: it's also right there in the channel topic
<oobe> yeah but besides those 2 things
<aga> i've checked thatp p_quarles looking for something more specific
<p_quarles> aga: did you not see the link to the changelog? doesn't get more specific than that
<aga> yeah i was checking it now
<Castawayz> does kubuntu have the usb startup maker utiliy thing
<aga> but still that's not exactly what i am looking for
<glick> excuse me do i have to download anything extra to get dvd playback in kubuntu?
<aga> glick:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu i think that should do
<aga> once you install the repo, you need to install the library for dvd's or whatever you want to install
<glick> ok thanks
<glick> what do i add to my repository?
<aga> it is all there, step by step, you need to add the repository in the sources and the key, once you have it you can download the packages you need
<glick> add it via the command line?
<aga> i do it via command line... but you can also do it with adept
<aga> you can also add the repository with adept
<nephilus> how do i install jave runtime environment?
<nephilus> is it in repos? I couldnt find it
<p_quarles> or sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<p_quarles> ^ glick
<tweakedeh> Where is a good place to crack a password hash?
<nephilus> john the ripper
<nephilus> :D
<tweakedeh> nephilus: their any websites with rainbow tables?
<nephilus> I don't know. I just use ripper
<nephilus> sorry
<tweakedeh> nephilus: i got john running, I'm just impashent
<nephilus> lol
<glick> i installed libdvdcss2 and vlc still cant play it
<nephilus> There are some results on google try that
<tweakedeh> glick: what are you trying to play?
<aga> dvd's
<glick> a dvd
<tweakedeh> Your sure you have a dvd reader?
<glick> uhhh yeha tweakedeh im sure
<stealth-> I get a error about not being able to create the python script engine when starting some plasmoids, and i read up that the issue seems to be kubuntu only. Anyone know of a fix?
<tweakedeh> glick: Hum, well dvd's allways worked for me in vlc...
<nephilus> is solaris free?
<tweakedeh> ugh john has been going for 38 min and so far all I got was the last 2 letters
<glick> does anyone know what im missing to play dvds
<nephilus> better than nothin :)
<glick> ?
<tweakedeh> nephilus: guess thats true, I hope this isn't a over night thing.
<nephilus> uhm yes i had the same problem just type how to play dvd in google and you have to install an app
<nephilus> that would suck tweakedeh
<glick> nephilus: well i installed libdvdcss2
<glick> what else do i need
<nephilus> I am not sure. I only had this problem in ubuntu. h/o i'll google
<nephilus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nephilus> That should do it
<nephilus> wait
<nephilus> iits
<nephilus> *it is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nephilus> i forgot the k
<nephilus> then it should work
<coffee|_|D> hi :)
<tweakedeh> pretty sure some of the files there are illegal some where ;)
<nephilus> what files restricted extras?
<nephilus> haha i got it from help.ubuntu.com
<nephilus> i would hope not\
<tweakedeh> Yea I was reading up on how to 'back up' my dvd's and it said some thing about them
<nephilus> ha Nice "back up" thats a good one
<tweakedeh> lol
<nephilus> What are you secretly aXXo in diguise?
<aga> haha
<tweakedeh> lol I wish that guys got some awesome movie out
<nephilus> disguise* yes he does
<aga> speaking of which...
<nephilus> torrentfreak got an interview with him
<tweakedeh> the monsters vs aliens isn't even on disk yet and he has it =]
<nephilus> you might want to read it
<tweakedeh> Where would it be?
<nephilus> h/o
<tweakedeh> ?
<nephilus> http://torrentfreak.com/interview-axxo-the-most-popular-dvd-ripper-on-bittorrent/
<nephilus> h/o=hold on
<sithlord48> aga, does your get new stuff work ?
<tweakedeh> how do i do a dictionary attack with john...
<coffee|_|D> man, i had my last fight with virista
<nephilus> virista?
<coffee|_|D> virus + vista = vi-ri-sta
<nephilus> lol
<coffee|_|D> hehe
<coffee|_|D> ole'
<nephilus> thats a good one. Luckily here at linux we make the viruses so when you switch to us you are on the winning team
<sithlord48> lol
<coffee|_|D> woot!
<coffee|_|D> hehe
<coffee|_|D> that last one did it for me.. i'm not even going to dual boot anymore
<tweakedeh> i think coffee is a good name for you.
<nephilus> its true and luckily microcr*p can't fight back because linux is practically immune! woot
<aga> not sithlord48
<coffee|_|D> ty tweakedeh :)
<aga> it stopped working after upgrading i get an error...
<aga> sorry i was trying to find what might be wrong
<sithlord48> aga, at least you get an errror i don't get ne thing
<nephilus> i like this chat it isn't as strict as #ubuntu
<aga> gimme a sec and i'll tell you something like 'unable to get new stuff'
<aga> nephilus:  i guess it's just a less busy channel
<nephilus> no there are about 300 ppl in it
<nephilus> actually 1200
<nephilus> sorry
<nephilus> i just checked
<sithlord48> aga, ok yea took a min to get it
<aga> i meant this one ;)
<nephilus> oh yeah just a bit
<sithlord48> aga, error loading data providers
<aga> there was an error loading data providers sithlord48?
<aga> jup
<nephilus> i got banned for a week for saying, "is linus still alive?
<coffee|_|D> oh man
<nephilus> and he reccomends kde
<sithlord48> damn
<coffee|_|D> hehe
<sithlord48> who cares is linux not all about choice ne way?
<nephilus> i ahve ubuntu and kubuntu
<nephilus> i can't pick
<nephilus> k is prettier but gnome is faster; crashes less
<sithlord48> depends on what i am using the machine for really
 * coffee|_|D was playing hl2 today
<aga> nephilus:  the new kde4 releases are not so crashy i still remember the first kde 4  release... plasma crashing everyday 3 times hihi
<nephilus> your right...now its down to 2 crashes :) lol
<aga> ahaha
<sithlord48> kde 4.0  was bad..
<sithlord48> but since 4.2 plasma has not crashed for me ...
<tweakedeh> nephilus: 56 min..... and counting.
<coffee|_|D> i use gnome and base kde packages right now. cause i really like konversation, to mention one cool kde app
<nephilus> lol
<aga> saying it was bad is being really generous sithlord48 :p
<aga> same here sithlord48 long time i don't have a plasma crash
<sithlord48> but jaunty does not like my video card and plasma crashes quick
<nephilus> tweakedeh: how is john coming along?
<tweakedeh> slow
<nephilus> how many letters?
<sithlord48> i have to say 4.2 has been good so far.. i miss some of the old features but i like it
<tweakedeh> Need to find out how to do a dictionary attack and not brute
<tweakedeh> still 2...
<nephilus> :) google is your friend
<tweakedeh> im trying
<nephilus> still... wow
<tweakedeh> no dice thogh
<aga> i haven't tried jaunty yet
<aga> i don't like adventures :p
<sithlord48> i installed it on a partition on this machine ..
<coffee|_|D> i should try EVE online on this install, i miss that game. :(
<sithlord48> the one i had xp on lol
<aga> ok guys... i have an issue here... my cpu is running under 20% and the temperature of the processor is 50 degrees...
<aga> can someone tell me why the fan is making that annoyng noise?
<husayn_> how to play .flv files in Kubuntu
<aga> (apart of "it may be dirty")?
<coffee|_|D> hmmm wow i used to get that all the time from vista
<coffee|_|D> :o
<nephilus> whos pw are you trying to crack?
<nephilus> ..what are you cracking rather
<coffee|_|D> geez you'd think i'd have learned after me....
<aga> i learnt after xp
<sithlord48> husayn, you talking about installing the flash plugin
<tacosarecool> hello
<aga> morning tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> should I beta test 9.04 yet?
<tacosarecool> it's night where I am
<sithlord48> its almost 2 am here...
<aga> hmmm almost 8am here :D
<tacosarecool> wow
<aga> anyway tacosarecool whether if you should try or not 9.04 is entirely up to you
<sithlord48> husayn, try the package "flashplugin-nonfree" in the muliverse repo
<aga> it is still on development so you can expect errors and things not working now and again
<sithlord48> do you have an ati v. card ?
<tacosarecool> 9.04 will be faster though right it was optimized for notebooks
<aga> so i heard
<tacosarecool> netbooks
<nephilus> can you upgrade to jaunty through the repos?
<aga> you can ask in #ubuntu+1 i really do not know if it is working smooth or they are having lots of errors
<sithlord48> i did like it from what i seen of it , just things went downhill when i tried to get my video drivers installed...
<aga> right now no nephilus
<nephilus> 'instead of having to install it...i mean its beta...nm thank you aga
<aga> i don't think it's possible at this point
<sithlord48> i think i seen something about that in the news on kubuntu.org
<aga> it would be really unsafe to have it in the repos.. maybe you can add a specific repo, to upgrade
<sithlord48> you can upgrade from 8.10 or 8.04
<sithlord48> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta <- info here
<aga> i dunno, there's no rush to upgrade
<sithlord48> i would not upgrade w/o out at least trying the live disk
<nephilus> thats how i get pass my schools computer :) no blocked sites :)
<nephilus> i use a live disk and i can play all i want
<aga> i always wait to the official release, and then make a clean installation
<sithlord48> in my school we had all mac's w/ mac admin i had an install disk it was also auto admin login disk
<tacosarecool> oh yeah my kubuntu has a race issue I have to log into gnome first enter the password in the password ring to get the wifi then login to kubuntu if I login to kubuntu first then I wont get wifi
<nephilus> yuk mac....better than virista thought
<nephilus> *though
<aga> hmmmm
<aga> that is really odd tacosarecool... why you won't get wifi?
<devilsadvocate> tacosarecool, wep keys?
<sithlord48> this was in the mid 90's
<tacosarecool> no devils the keyring password
<nephilus> i kind of like mac though. i like the cairo dockish thing
<devilsadvocate> tacosarecool, which keyring? :/
<tacosarecool> yes I'm using wep though
<nephilus> yeah... you don't have to put one in
<sithlord48> yea these didn't have ne of that ..
<tacosarecool> oops
<tacosarecool> How do I undo the keyring
<sithlord48> mac os 8 or 9 on those
<aga> this fan is gonna kill me
<sithlord48> well if you just clean it once in a while :)
<nephilus> I hate .bins... I always have to change the permissions to execute them
<aga> it's a lappy sithlord48.... i used to hoover my old pc... but i dunno how to clean this
<nephilus> you know on my laptop kde is still faster than virista
<aga> probably eats 1/3 or resources compared to virista nephilus...
<sithlord48> aga, i clean my tizzy by taking it apart caned air is use full too
<nephilus> yeah :))))
<sithlord48> that reminds me i shoud upgrade my tizzy to 4.2.2
<nephilus> tizzy?
<aga> hmmm canned air
<baal> hi
<aga> didnt think about that
<sithlord48> yea my laptop
<nephilus> whats tizzy?
<aga> but works for the fan as well? i don't want to open it
<glick> what the hell why doesnt the crap work kaffiene says i have to run some css install script to watch the dvd, then i install it, and when i try again, it has the same popup
<sithlord48> the fan on mine it alright it comes on a lot too
<glick> what the hell?
<nephilus> swiftfox or swifweasel?
<glick> can i not watch dvds in kubuntu?
<baal> does openoffice have a grep/string search  function ?
<sithlord48> sure can
<sithlord48> check out vlc
<tacosarecool> Hi glick the easiest way to play dvd's in kubuntu is to pay for the codecs from the ubuntu store
<nephilus> YUCK!!!
<aga> just like a find baal?
<tacosarecool> vlc will work too lol
<hwilde> claydoh, are you still around
<nephilus> w32 and w64 codecs?
<nephilus> ultimatix
<hwilde> claydoh, that toally broke my kdevelop installation
<baal> err openoffice writer
<sithlord48> you just need vlc
<tacosarecool> but vlc won't play them by default try the restricted package
<hwilde> claydoh, i reverted sources.list and reinstalled stuff and it won'ts start and says      export KDEDIRS=/path/to/kdevelop:$KDEDIRS && kbuildsycoca
<glick> sithlord48: i have vlc
<sithlord48> yea also restriced-extras
<nephilus> YOU can get rid of both panels in kde !!!Freaking awesome!!
<glick> do i have to restarted
<bazhang> !ultamatix > nephilus
<ubottu> nephilus, please see my private message
<glick> sithlord48: i installed restricted extraws
<glick> do i have to restart?
<glick> maybe
<hwilde> claydoh, then it tells me    The program 'kbuildsycoca' is currently not installed, sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a
<hwilde> claydoh, then that says     kdelibs4c2a is already the newest version.
<sithlord48> glick, no  you should just have to open vlc and go to play,disk....
<nephilus> hey guys cairo-dock doesn't show up in my application launcher. how do i add it? because i am tired of starting it in terminal
<glick> thats what im doing
<aga> mind sending me that bazhang? i'm curious what it says
<glick> the drive disk starts to spin up but then it doesnt play
<nephilus> Then i have to constantly open 2
 * sithlord48 is away: Gone away for now
<bazhang> aga /msg ubottu
 * sithlord48 is back.
<nephilus> I need help installing java. frostwire says i don't have it
<coffee|_|D> nite peeps :)
<tacosarecool> glick try the restricted package
<tacosarecool> restricted-extras
<aga> thanks bazhang
<glick> i installed restricte
<tacosarecool> wait how do I bypass the keyring
<nephilus> nm i found it in repos
<glick> perhapse i nee a restart
<bazhang> !medibuntu | glick
<ubottu> glick: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> glick get the two packages there (no need for repos)
<nephilus> hmm illegal sounding to me
<bazhang> !ot > nephilus
<ubottu> nephilus, please see my private message
<nephilus> okay
<nephilus> thanx guys
<nephilus> sorry but is Ult really that bad?
<nephilus> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<bazhang> nephilus, dont mention it again
<nephilus> okay
<nephilus> does it really mess up your install?
<bazhang> nephilus, stop
<nephilus> okay
<nephilus> can i pm you?
<bazhang> no.
<nephilus> okay i'll google then
<sithlord48> gpg errors from the ppa repo :(
<nephilus> can someone help me with cairo dock
<bazhang> !ppagpg | sithlord48
<ubottu> sithlord48: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<nephilus> i don't know how to install i tried from the repos but it doesn't work right
<nephilus> it doesn't show in applaunch and when started in terminal it doesn't have all of the features  it should
<sithlord48> there were working...
<tacosarecool> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<tacosarecool> how do I undo the gnome keyring
<aga> are you sure that's what it's causing you the problem???
<nephilus> uhm i think there is something called k wallet not sure and it has it in there and you could cahnge it
<aga> i've had gnome and kde and my wireless was working just fine
<sithlord48> on my laptop i use wicd for my network manager. had issues w/ the stock one
<aga> the gnome keyring should not give you any problems when you are running kde i think
<aga> should not even be running from kde IMO
<nephilus> i am going to sleep gnight good luck lol'
<sithlord48> i have gnome-keyring installed...
<sithlord48> night
<aga> night
<aga> i dunno sithlord48 just does not make a lot of sense to me that the wireless won't work because of the gnome keyring
<aga> on kde
<sithlord48> i don't have wifi on this computer
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: it's ot, but you can reset the gnome keyring by deleting ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<sithlord48> and on the laptop i don't have gnome-keyring
<aga> hmm i have never had major issues with my wifi
<sithlord48> i did when i first installed 8.10 would only connect sometimes to unlocked networks...
<aga> i have my network filtered by mac adress
<sithlord48> and very rarely to my wep network @ work
<p_quarles> the reason that gnome-keyring would relate to wifi is that it locks nm-applet, which some people prefer
<sithlord48> so i changed the wifi @ work to mac filter and it still was no better, installed wicd and it has worked ever since
<aga> i really have no idea, it looks to me that all the big problems people has, i don't and all the things which work for people do not for me :D
<sithlord48> for somethings i could say the same
<sithlord48> i am still amazed that my laptop runs kde 4 w/ compiz and everything works right using the nvidia 96 driver.
<devilsadvocate> kde4 with compiz?
<devilsadvocate> why? :P
<sithlord48> kwin's effects don't compare
<aga> i am really not fond of desktop effects
<aga> a bit is okay... but just a bit
<sithlord48> i use a few to be more productive..
<sithlord48> and some for fun  (snowing tux's)
<aga> snowing tux??
<aga> where is that? i just see the snow :d
<sithlord48> compiz.
<aga> ahaa no compiz here
<sithlord48> the snow plugin allows you to set you own texture set or png files
<aga> aha i see
<aga> as i said i barely use them, so i don't take too much time finding out about desktop effects
<sithlord48> the snow plugin is not installed by default for compiz
<sithlord48> you have to install the unsupported plugins to get it w/ a few others.
<aga> aha i see... now i am having an issue compiling (is my first attempt...)
<aga> so if it sounds silly....
<sithlord48> i do like exploding windows on close and burning menus., thats about all for "effects" the rest are like group windows and desktop cube
<astrobear> how do you verify keys of an apt repo?
<aga> when you untar something, then ./configure
<aga> what do you ./configure
<sithlord48> its a script
<aga> i mean... ./configure what? i have all that tar file out
<devilsadvocate>  kwin has snow
<devilsadvocate> dont knwo if it allows user defined images
<sithlord48> no just binding settings
<astrobear> ./ means to execute a script aga
<astrobear> configure is the name of the script you are executing
<astrobear> well...
<astrobear> not exactly
<astrobear> but it's a configure script
 * sithlord48 is away: Gone away for now
 * sithlord48 is back.
<aga> hmmm
<aga> i dont understand what i have to do now
<aga> really...
<sithlord48> cd to the dir you untared it to .
<aga> yeah i am there i think
<aga> sec
<aga> ok i wasn't hehehe
<aga> now make?
<sithlord48> then ./configure  , it should do stuff and if all goes well then you can make
<aga> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<aga> i can live without digikam... i just thought it would be nice to learn how to compile
<aga> any stepbystep guide??
<sithlord48> there is no ./configure in the archive ?
<aga> that's what it says...  but its odd is digikam 0.10
<aga> this is the part where i am thinking on rm...
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<sithlord48> night all
<Shtl> Hello all, one of the code contains "net-snmp/net-snmp-includes.h" and "#include <net-snmp/net-snmp-config.h>" include files, i want to compile it on kubuntu machine which package i have to install for these file to be available
<ScorpKing> Shtl: #kde-devel
<husayn_> how to install calculator in Kubuntu
<tacosarecool> aga
<tacosarecool> What is my problem then?
<guldor> Ello
<guldor> Could someone help me out, hopefully briefly with some troubles I'm having with Ubuntu?
<guldor> #
<aga> tacosarecool:  i am not denying that your problem is the keyring
<tacosarecool> oh ok
<aga> just not so sure about it
<tacosarecool> I'll try resetting the keyring
<tacosarecool> brb
<aga> it might be a bunch of reasons
<tacosarecool> wait nm-applett
<tacosarecool> would cause it?
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: doesn't *cause* it but nm-applet uses gnome-keyring; otherwise, it would never come up in Kubuntu
<tacosarecool> can I uninstall nm-applet?
<aga> tacosarecool:  what's exactly the problem you cannot connect to the network or you just don't see any network?
<tacosarecool> aga when I start the computer I can't login to kde to get wifi I have to go in gnome first
<aga> yes but when you log into kde
<aga> without logging into gnome first
<tacosarecool> i don't get wifi
<aga> what is exactly going on with your wifi... no network manager around, able to see the networks but not able to connect, not able to see any network...
<tacosarecool> not able to connect
<aga> did you configure the network manager with the password and so on?
<tacosarecool> yes
<tacosarecool> Is that the problem?
<aga> i dunno, as i said it might very well be the keyring, but i rather prefer to discard simple things before thinking about some others
<tacosarecool> Ok
<aga> personally i do not use wep encription, but mac filters on my router
<tacosarecool> I'm going to try delete the keyring thanks brb
<tacosarecool> oh wait
<tacosarecool> Does the keyring hold my wep
<kannan> kdm_greet Cannot open default user face...i see this error in syslog..how to fix it
<aga> hmmm i think yes i haven't used a lot of gnome, but my wifi autoconnected
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: yes, that's why it's there; but you can reset it and it will prompt you for a new master password
<tacosarecool> If it's blank it won't pop up right?
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: i.e., next time you start nm-applet and try to connect; you'll be asked to set a password
<tacosarecool> but I'm trying to figure out a way so I don't have to login to gnome first to get wifi
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: well, you could have mentioned that; just run knetworkmanager from the menu/krunner
<tacosarecool> oh ok I'll try that
<p_quarles> tacosarecool: or you can load nm-applet in kde; doesn't really matter what you use; you don't need to be in Gnome
<nicholas> what you said didn't work ..(
<tacosarecool> I still have to login to gnome first to get wifi
<tacosarecool> aga
<tacosarecool> hello
<aga> hi :)
<tacosarecool> I still have to login to gnome first to get wifi
<tacosarecool> ..(
<aga> did you remove the wep password from the gnome keyring?
<aga> just the wep key
<tacosarecool> no
<aga> i would try that also...
<tacosarecool> umm but do I have to make it a system setting?
<tacosarecool> I'll copy my wep key
<aga> i will ask in #kde maybe they know
<tacosarecool> I'll go to kde
<tacosarecool> aga
<aga> jup?
<tacosarecool> look at this lol #kde-offtopic
<aga> yeah crowdy crowdy ;)
<aga> gotta go anyway... all this saturday morning tidying is waiting for me
<aga> and then i will try to go for a walk somewhere.. finally weather is nice :D
<tacosarecool> good morning I'm going to bed
<aga> sleep well then :)))
<straniero> buongiorno a tutti
<demmon> how can i search for wireless networks?
<yaa_> hi. how can i remove all bluetooth pakages from my ubuntu
<demmon> yaa_: this is a kubuntu chanel but i will tell you
<demmon> :D
<demmon> first
<demmon> go to add/remove and remove them
<yaa_> i have ubuntu but use kdm
<demmon> kde:P
<yaa_> i have unstalled ubuntu then kubuntu desktop
<demmon> ok ok
<demmon> remove the bluetooth program
<yaa_> but i do use gnome with kdm
<demmon> lol
<demmon> :D
<yaa_> somehow
<demmon> you are using kde
<yaa_> i dont know why)
<demmon> you cant use kde and ubuntu in the same time
<maelwryth> Open a terminal and use "sudo apt-get remove bluetooth" ?
<yaa_> i did
<demmon> yaa_:
<demmon> pls
<yaa_> but there are some more packages
<demmon> atton
<demmon> http://picpaste.com/
<demmon> lemme see your desktop
<demmon> pls
<yaa_> demmon- ordinary gnome
<yaa_> but /etc/init.b/gdm status shows gdm doesnot run  //kdm does
<Simeon_H> exactly which packages will I need to get to install ndiswrapper on hardy?
<Simeon_H> I broke the ethernet port on this computer so there is no other way of connecting
<aga> tried apt-cache search ndiswrapper?
<aga> anyway you might be able to connect without ndswrapper Simeon_H
<Simeon_H> I already searched the internet for the compatibility with my wireless card
<yoritomo> hello all
<jim_bob> help anyone?
<jim_bob> help anyone?
<fosco__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim_bob> i am new to linux
<etric> then welcome
<jim_bob> and i'm trying to install my nvidia driver. I need to close "X Server"
<jim_bob> ty
<jim_bob> and i keep getting conflicts... basically im having problems anyway i go about it
<fosco__> jim_bob, yo do not really need that
<fosco__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jim_bob> i'm sorry.. I don't need X server?
<Tinason> hello. i am running jaunty b1. today i upgraded using adept, and a new kernal version was install (ending in .14 i think), and upgraded to kde 4.2.2. I now get errors loading my x config (cant load modules; 'type1' and 'freetype'), when using the xorg.conf that nvidia-xconfig generates. when i delete my xord.conf (and not use the nvidia config) , i can load kde (as i am now). i wanted to load my previous (recent) kernal versions (say,
<Tinason>  .12 or .13), but grub tells me 'file not found'. how can i reinstall a previous (recent) kernal version (so that i can fix my video issue) ?
<bazhang> !jaunty | Tinason
<ubottu> Tinason: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Tinason> thanks
<GNU\colossus> hi all
<GNU\colossus> anyone on Jaunty tried to add an LDAP-Server with SSL as a source for addresses for Kontact yet?
<GNU\colossus> I can't get it to work...
<Tidus> I have a Motorola RAZR v3a cell phone, trying to use it under either moto4lin or bitpim under kubuntu 8.10. However, it seems the usb dsl modem driver (the modem part of the phone uses this driver) is not getting loaded and i'm trying to remember what module that was.
<Tidus> almost any cell phone hooked up through USB uses this driver
<jim_bob> might as well get a satelite connection
<jim_bob> j/p
<aga> morning... my card reader is not working on 8.10... i am not sure if it was working on 8.04 or any of the previous releases, never tried (i don't use it, i just hate to know it does not work)
<aga> any ideas on how to make it work?
<jim_bob> how do you know it doesn't work if you never tried it?
<aga> i just entered a card
<aga> i know now it is not working, i do not know if it previously worked because i never thought oh let's try :D i normally plug the camera thru usb
<aga> and someone would think, why to fix something you never use... you might as well keep on not using it :D
<Tinason> what is the general method used to install a recent (previous) kernal version?
<yoritomo> i need to engrave my kubuntu now, time to reinstall , what are your hint for a clean reinstall of 8.10 on same previous version keeping my /home  directories in the new installation ?
<devilsadvocate> hi, how do i get my webcam to work with flash?
<Tidus> so any idea what module that would have been?
<limotux> hello every body
<palyancho> hello people, i need some help
<limotux> what kind of help ?
<yaa_>  подымается  из
<yaa_> Русской земли свой царь, и не будет в мире силы, которая  бы  не  покорилась
<yaa_> ему!..
<palyancho> one of my work mates computer had pardus installed, and he executed a partition programme
<aga> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<palyancho> now it gives error 22 and 17 at start up
<palyancho> we tried ubuntu live cd but we can't see the harddisk
<giugi> hello.  can anyone have a look at http://pastebin.com/m752b8357 ?  This problem happens when attemping a wifi connection using wicd on a freshly installed kubuntu 8.04
<palyancho> guys i need help about a harddisk problem, any can help?
<rachael_> hi! anyone have experience of kubunut on a samsung nc10 netbook?
<rachael_> whats the harddisk prob?
<palyancho> after executing a partition programme, grub gives error 17 and 22
<palyancho> and i tried ubuntu live cd and i can't see the harddisk
<rachael_> which partition prog?
<rachael_> gparted?
<palyancho> well actually it was my friends computer here at work, and he doesn't remember the name
<rachael_> lol
<palyancho> yeah lol
<palyancho> and now he is looking at me to work this out
<rachael_> probably best to use the gparted live cd and work things out from that
<bazhang> did you update grub?
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<palyancho> hmm i'll try that live cd
<rachael_> mebbe he didnt format it properly? or it not lited in /boot/gryb/menu.lst?
<palyancho> i can't see the harddisk so i cannot see or mount the harddisk
<rachael_> listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst even
<rachael_> try gparted
<bazhang> follow the grub how to above
<palyancho> ok thanks guys
<rachael_> ok... brightnes control buttons on a samsung nc10 without recompiling the kernel????
<rachael_> hey-ho n/m then peeps.... sure i'll figure it out :(
<bazhang> rachael_, that is a webcam?
<rachael_> no... its a netbook
<rachael_> kubuntu 8.10 works great... but the funciton buttons for brihtness control dont
<rachael_> bit tragne cos the volume buttons do work
<rachael_> strange*
<rachael_> the only solution ive found online involves recompiling the kernel
<bazhang> the nc10 se?
<bazhang> the one that just came out?
<Malic> i made a upgrade yesterday. Now plasma is running 80 % of my cpu capacity. Does anybody of you have the same problem?
<rachael_> yup that one
<rachael_> with the built in huspa 3g modem
<bazhang> rachael_, I would be a little bit patient, when the eeepc first came out tons did not work, but within a few weeks there was a pre-compiled kernel and remix for it.
<rachael_> its just irritating that everything else works perfectly!
<rachael_> with a little bit of fiddling around anyway :)
<bazhang> rachael_, just googling it is too new for that to have happened already, but there will be a wiki no doubt quite soon to fixi it up ala eeeuser.com wiki
<bazhang> err fix
<rachael_> its exactly the same as the old model - the only difference i the built in 3g modem
<rachael_> anyway if i figure out a no-kernel-recompile solution i'll post it on the forums
<rachael_> thanx
<Malic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013895 rachael
<bazhang> ugh
<Malic> help!!!
<bazhang> Malic, what version of kubuntu
<Malic> kde 4.2 intrepid
<Malic> bazhang
<bazhang> Malic, and what does top show (in konsole)
<Malic> bazhang: that plasma is running 90 % of my cpu capacity
<vince_> salve a tutti
<bazhang> !it | vince_
<ubottu> vince_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vince_> #ubuntu-it
<thor> i need help
<thor> i've installed updates and now my kubuntu is starting in text mode
<thor> and i'm not able to start x server
<Mamarok> thor: what updates to which version?
<thor> an err message occurs
<thor> updates on 8.10 intrepid
<Mamarok> and what packages have you updated? KDE 4.2.2 I guess...
<thor> i guess so
<Mamarok> hm, you don't have the error message at hand?
<thor> i have
<thor> it's telling me this
<thor> unable to start x session---no "/xxx/.xsession"file, no "/xxx/.Xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers and no terminal emulators found; aborting
<thor> thats the message
<markus_> hy everybody
<rikkibobbi> hi there :)
<thor> what can i do to fix this situation ?
<thor> any idea mamarok?
<zzz> so is there someone who can help me ?>
<Mamarok> oops, sry, was afk
<zzz> mamarok: how can i reinstall kde4 to previous version?
<Mamarok> zzz: theoretically, yes, the easiest would be to reinstall, works kine if you have a separate /home partition
<Mamarok> *fine
<m477> what is channel about wine ?
<Tinason> whats the best way to install an older kernal version?
<bazhang> #winehq
<m477> thx
<zzz> mamarok: well, i don't have a separate /home partition
<zzz> i guess i will format the drive and reinstall intrepid
<Mamarok> zzz: then I don't know how to downgrade, it might me very tricky and in command line only
<Mamarok> zzz: make sure to make a separate /home partition then, so you don't have to reformat everything
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mamarok> and backup your /home before
<rikkibobbi> Is there any easy way to install flash player with my x86_64 version of kubntu ?
<zzz> how i mount an ipod ?
<bazhang> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<m477> how can i upgarde wine ? apt-get upgrade wine ?
<bazhang> m477, you want the very latest wine? add the wine repos then
<appu> plzz suggeest a good compression utility for kde other tan ark
<m477> bazhang: from where i get source link ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine m477
<m477> bazhang:  ok i found
<bazhang> appu, please dont pm
<appu> sorry
<appu> anyone plz, plzz suggeest a good compression utility  that supports .ace extension for kde other tan ark
<zzz> quit
<zzz> exit
<appu> suggeest a good compression utility  that supports .ace extension for kde other tan ark
<guillemot_> hello
<appu> hi
<guillemot_> I'm new user
<Guest59428> im trying to install VMware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz and i got this message while installing what i have to do from here i dont find this message in manual "
<Guest59428> None of the pre-built vmci modules for VMware Server is suitable for your
<Guest59428> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to buildthe vmci module for
<Guest59428> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]
<Guest59428> "
<Guest59428> someone tell me what to do?? or what iis the problem
<m477> how to mount .img ?
<m477> i got mount: you must specify the filesystem type after sudo mount -o loop ...
<Mamarok> Guest59428: you need a kernel running vmware support, so if you answer Yes to the above question, it will build the vcmi mosule for you
<Mamarok> you will ahve to restart to make it work
<Mamarok> module* even
<Mamarok> s/ahve/have, sry
<Mamarok> m477: where is .img located?
<Mamarok> this sounds like a hidden folder,nothing one has to mount
<m477> Mamarok: no
<m477> Mamarok: it is same folder as console
<Mamarok> oh, wait, now I understand, you want to mount an image of your system?
<Mamarok> what for?
<m477> Mamarok: no system it is game :P
<m477> Mamarok: i cant mount it
<Mamarok> m477: mount a game?
<Mamarok> sry, not a clue, you sure this is doable?
<Mamarok> sounds very strange
<m477> Mamarok: it is .ccd and .img file
<Mamarok> m477: as I said, not a clue, didn't even know that one has to mount a game...
<m477> Mamarok: it is image file so it must be doable
<Mamarok> did you read man mount and man losetup?
<Mamarok> are you sure it is not something you have to install?
<m477> after mount yes
<Mamarok> well, aren't there instructions in some Readme file for that?
<m477> no
<Mamarok> well, you will have to have a look at losetup, there is a man page for it
<m477> Mamarok:  so in your opinion file .img isnt image ?
<Mamarok> m477: I don't know, where did you get it from, and why aren't there any install instructions?
<Mamarok> seems weird to me
<Mamarok> man mount gives the following *generic* instructions to mount an image:
<Mamarok> mount /tmp/fdimage /mnt -t msdos -o loop=/dev/loop3,blocksize=1024
<Mamarok> you will have to read man mount
<m477> what is it
<Mamarok> m477: what is what?
<m477> Mamarok: your path
<m477> which you pasted
<Mamarok> m477: what I gave above is the *generic* instruction form the mount manual on how to mount an image
<m477> ok thx
<Mamarok> and you will have to either read the manpage or ak somebody else, ideally the people where you got that .img file from
<Mamarok> ask*
<domker> Hi
<m477> should i paste it ?
<Mamarok> m477: no use for me, ask where you got that game from, there must be instructions somehow
<TFrog> does anyone know of a good video explaining the use/configuration of the plasma desktop?  reason i'm asking is i've seen little or no documentation on it as of yet.
<m477> Mamarok: it is form DC++
<Mamarok> TFrog: check out the videos and screencast made by ASeigo, should be on his blog
<TFrog> is there a url i can go to?
<Mamarok> moment, I'll get it for you
<Mamarok> m477: I don't know what DC++ is
<Mamarok> TFrog: here it is: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/
<marie_blubb> hey I try to save a file rsnapshot.conf  over  mcedit but there is always a problem with saving
<Mamarok> TFrog: also, ich you check for KDE plasma videos on google you should get some
<TFrog> ty.  been looking for video eplanation or documentation before i get too involved in KDE 4.  done the googling thing and YouTube as well.  sometimes it's difficult to wade through all the new info
<m477> Mamarok: it is direct connect
<m477> Mamarok: and im on 99% sure that it should works
<Mamarok> m477: yes, but that is for Windows, are you sure it is a Linux game?
<Laruft> I was looking at the power management settings in kubuntu jaunty.  I have laptop, usually always plugged in,  profile i'm using is default 'performance'  but i notice cpu setting for that profile is dynamic (on demand) - should i change this to performance.   Help didn't explain the differences.
<Mamarok> m477: again, you will have to ask at the game site, or look for instructions by googling it
<domker> I have problem with Bluetooth (Kubuntu 8.10). I added the device (Sony-Ericsson W580i) and brought PIN. Then i changed mode -> discovered. From PC to phone i can transfer files, but from phone to my PC bluetooth connect at moment and disconnect. (device have trusted status), someone can help me?
<Mamarok> m477: this is beyond the scope of this channel I'm afraid
 * TFrog might bbl
<Laruft> Tfrog, theres a few videos on youtube which explain plasma desktop
<Mamarok> Laruft: guess what I told im :)
<domker> some idea to resolve my problem with bluetooth?
<Mamarok> Laruft: you can change the powersettings in System Settings -> Advanced Tab
<Mamarok> domker: there is some bug with bluetooth AFAIK, for some people it only works one way
<Mamarok> domker: no idea how to resolve that
<Laruft> Mamarok, i was just wondering why default performance profile was not using cpu performance setting
<m477> Mamarok: it isnt linux game , but it sould be mountable isnt it ?
<domker> Mamarok: thanks - I have to just wait for the update fix it :/
<Mamarok> m477: you can't play a Windows game dircetly in Linux, eventually with Wine, but again, this is beyond the scope of this channel IMHO
<m477> Mamarok: so i want mount it to play it in WINE
<domker> this bug is added to bugs.kde.org?
<Mamarok> Laruft: same thing here, it is always Dynamic, even if plugged in, but that works well for me
<Laruft> i'm trying cpu performance setting ... lol,  cos i can
<ramsey_> boo
<Raylz_> any idea why amarok 2 isnt affect when changing volume with kmix?
<Raylz_> j #amarok
<Mamarok> Raylz_: which version of Amarok? It works fine here with 2.1-SVN, so likely to be fixed in the next release
<Raylz_> Mamarok: 2.0.2, the current ja8nty package
<Mamarok> never heard that TBH, are you sure you change it in the correct channel?
<diabolika_> ciao
<Laruft> how do i see the disk space free via dolphin file manager?   command line would be cool too
<kosmofield> hi all, is there a good ftp program (gui) i kubuntu that allows connect and upload of files to a webserver?
<SSJ_GZ> Laruft: df -h for command line
<jeltsch> kosmofield: Just use Konqueror.
<jeltsch> Or maybe also Dolphin.
<jeltsch> KDE supports network transparency from its first version on.
<Laruft> ta ssj
<SSJ_GZ> np
<jeltsch> Filesystems on FTP servers, webservers, etc. can be handled like the local filesystem.
<kosmofield> I use kde 3, is there ftp support in konqueror there also
<jeltsch> You can also open files on FTP servers via file open dialogs in any KDE application.
<jeltsch> kosmofield: Yes, as I said: KDE has network transparency from version 1 on.
<kosmofield> ok, thanks, I will look at it :)
<Raylz_> will amarok 2.1 be shipped with jaunty?
<Mamarok> Raylz_: no, they ship 2.0.2
<Raylz_> Mamarok: hm, so i guess its better to obtain the svn version
<Mamarok> but it's likely that 2.1 ends in the backports or some PPA after it's release
<Raylz_> Mamarok: how stable is it?
<Mamarok> Raylz_: very stable, as there is a beta planned any day now
<Raylz_> Mamarok: nice :)
<Raylz_> cause that kmix issue is a nogo
<Raylz_> Mamarok: this is the current tree? http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo
<Mamarok> Raylz_: yes, but I strongly suggest you do a local install, let me get you the link to the instructions
<Raylz_> Mamarok: ty
<Mamarok> Raylz_: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/989-Building-Amarok-SVN-in-HOME-An-Update.html
<Mamarok> be aware that you install a SVN version, so it's bleeding edge, but at least you don't break your system as it will install locally only
<Raylz_> Mamarok: hm, most of the stuff is for ibex
<Raylz_> Mamarok: i get the deps for compiling and try to build it from svn
<KomiaPoika> using kde3 packages from launchpad on intrepid. i cant resolve this apt-get problem: http://www.pastebin.ca/1381760
<Raylz_> Mamarok: i dont think the have hard deps on mysql 5.1
<KomiaPoika> anyone care to look at it pls?
<KomiaPoika> apt-get -f install doesnt fix it
<Mamarok> Raylz_: you should ask in #amarok anyway, this belongs there
<Raylz_> Mamarok: aye
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: are you sure you need these packages and not the kde4 ones?
<KomiaPoika> Mamarok: yes i want kde3 in kubuntu 8.10
<KomiaPoika> i setup launchpad packages for it
<KomiaPoika> i dont know how to force install the missing packages
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: you have no kde4?
<KomiaPoika> Mamarok: i dont want it
<KomiaPoika> its still installed tho
<Mamarok> because this might get you in trouble with KDE4 packages if you overwrite those
<KomiaPoika> so, how do i deleted all kde4 packages except kdm4?
<KomiaPoika> delete*
<mweichert> hello
<Mamarok> and you can't have both on the same system AFAIK
<mweichert> I'm trying out Kubuntu for the first time. I haven't used KDE since 2.0. It's changed quite a bit. I'm trying to figure out how to set key bindings, specifically to switch between desktops (workspaces)
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: well, this is not supported in Intrepid anymore, so you might have a look at Google to find some workaround
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: did you search the forum?
<KomiaPoika> the forum only explains how to install kde3
<KomiaPoika> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695&highlight=kde3+intrepid
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: so you only want to know how to overwrite packages, right?
<KomiaPoika> yes i wanna fix my kde3 and i dont care if kde4 is messed up
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/thepackageyouwanttoinstall*.deb
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: just take the lines in the pastebin you made
<KomiaPoika> ok i just did dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python-kde3-kde3_3.16.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<Mamarok> mweichert: does Ctrl+Fn not work?
<KomiaPoika> and i got http://www.pastebin.ca/1381768
<Mamarok> n being the number of your desktop
<mweichert> Mamarok: yes, that works. Where is this configured? How do I go to 'next desktop' ?
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a before
<Mamarok> mweichert: check the System Settings
<KomiaPoika> Mamarok: good, now i could force install
<mweichert> Mamarok: yes, I'm there. I'm in Keyboard -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mamarok> mweichert: in Keyboard ¬ Mouse
<Mamarok> mweichert: if you have Desktop Effects activated, there are other shortcuts
<mweichert> yes, sorry - "Keyboard & Mouse"
<mweichert> I have desktop effects enables... but cannot find shortcuts for switching between workspaces
<KomiaPoika> Mamarok: now i get: http://www.pastebin.ca/1381772
<Mamarok> mweichert: you can change the settings in the Tab "All Effects", go to the button with the tool on it
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: same as before
<Mamarok> ok, folks, I have to go, bbl
<KomiaPoika> :(
<KomiaPoika> ok now it worked out
<KomiaPoika> :)
<julio> hello, someone knows a program to see 12 bits images on linux?
<psyco> anyone here decent with cairo dock?
<psyco> nvm fixed it XD
<henry_BR> If I have a fold not permited to I read,execute or write: "---" But inside the fold there are files with permition: -rx  for me.. Can I read this file??? how could I do it? if I'm not permited to read the fold where the file is
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<andrew_> Hi there! Please help me with the problem: sound disappeared after auto-updates
<andrew__> Hello. Please help me with sound: It stops working from some moment
<yoritomo> hello all
<balandongiv> helo guys
<balandongiv> jus try this
<yoritomo> i just reinstalled kubuntu , too many damage to be restored
<yoritomo> i did sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh --target /lexmark to extract but i get a command not found how comes ? before to reinstall it worked fine
<wizkoder> what do I use for kitchensync? can't find it in the repo anymore
<spawn57> opensync
<robin> Why is it so hard to get flash to work on 64bit platform? ;c
<wizkoder> got bluetooth connection with opensync to my phone. but it seems it only supports evolution2?
<genjix> hey guys
<genjix> im trying to guide a friend to install linux
<genjix> he has locked ntfs partitions
<genjix> how can they be viewed?
<genjix> obv i dont want him to install linux then not be able to view the files on the other partition cos its encrypted
<genjix> does he need to backup his data first?
<genjix> then we change to ext3?
<monique> hello
<monique> can anyone there help me out?
<jussi01> !ask | monique
<ubottu> monique: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<monique> i just install kubuntu 9.04 in my powerpc
<monique> but it's got lots of problems
<jussi01> genjix: if they are locked he just needs to shutdown windows correctly...
<jussi01> monique: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<genjix> jussi01: its some hal related error
<monique> thanks
<genjix> so could it be missing ntfs support?
<genjix> on the livecd i mean
<jussi01> genjix: intrepid or jaunty?
<genjix> intrepid
<jussi01> genjix: can you give the exact error?
<monique> jaunty
<genjix> well its jumbled cos im viewing it through kdes remote desktop viewer
<genjix> i think im gonna start a ssh session and explore
<monique> i cant actualizar
<genjix> is there anyway to get a passwordless login? if i install openssh-server
<genjix> and start it
<genjix> how can i log in without an account?
<jussi01> monique: do you need support in a different language?
<dthacker> genjix: you can use ssh keys to eliminate the password prompt.  Is this for a command line login?
<genjix> yes
 * dthacker rummages around
<genjix> thanks a lot :)
<dthacker> genjix: Have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html
<genjix> thank you
<dthacker> np, pass it on...
<sevilla> hola
<sevilla> alguien me puede decir como agregar servidores en el konversation????
<dthacker> !es | sevilla
<ubottu> sevilla: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mkargar> How to install digikam-kde4 in kubuntu interpid?
<mkargar> How to install digikam-kde4 in kubuntu interpid?
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to install windows in a virtual PC?
<|PaperTiger|> So I can use Windows programs
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<|PaperTiger|> What would you suggest?
<jeiworth> |PaperTiger|: yes, just install virtualbox
<bazhang> |PaperTiger|, check those two options
<|PaperTiger|> WINE doesn't work too well.
<bazhang> which app
<|PaperTiger|> Picaxe.
<|PaperTiger|> It's a Microcontroller program
<bazhang> then virtualbox-ose
<|PaperTiger|> Virtual box will run Windows within Linux, then I can run any windows program, right?
<bazhang> not so much 3D apps no.
<|PaperTiger|> Is that because it uses the Linux graphics stuff?
<jeiworth> anyone here already using quassel? i am having problems connecting to my bnc since it requires login when connected in the type of: /quote pass blablabla but it doesn't seem to send the command when i configure it in the network settings and quassel keeps the input-field greyed out...
<bazhang> not really, though they have advanced it doesnt work well with 3D
<|PaperTiger|> Fair enough. Adept for Virtual Box?
<jeiworth> yes, viruealbox is in the repos
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<|PaperTiger|> k, thanks
<|PaperTiger|> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<|PaperTiger|> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tanjir> |PaperTiger|: close all the stuffs you opened to install... u can run only one instance of installer of any kind
<bazhang> are you running another instance of apt?
<|PaperTiger|> Makes sense... lol
<|PaperTiger|> Virtual Hard disk. What does it mean by hard disk image?
<|PaperTiger|> I need to use my Windows install disk, don't I?
<jeiworth> <|PaperTiger|> I need to use my Windows install disk, don't I? <-- you can also use an iso-image to speed things up
<BluesKaj> |PaperTiger|,  Remove pkg manager lockup 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ' #then remove broken dependencies 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Raylz_> is there a #kubuntu+1 or all in #ubuntu+1?
<Unksi> Raylz_: all in there
<|PaperTiger|> jeiworth, don't have an ISO image
<jeiworth> |PaperTiger|: well, then disk is it, or you make an iso ;)
<Raylz_> did you do an update today already?
<|PaperTiger|> jeiworth, disk. It's easier.
<Raylz_> i heard in #ubuntu+1 about borken python packages
<Raylz_> today python updates came in
<Raylz_> so im not knowing wether to update
<jeiworth> Raylz_: dunno but it did upgrade some python packages today
<|PaperTiger|> While I'm waiting for Winblows to set up, is there a way to NOT group task bar items?
<Raylz_> runs so well, im pretty aware of updates :)
<jeiworth> Raylz_: well, since i already have them installed you want me to test something?
<Mamarok> |PaperTiger|: right click on the task bar, you will see...
<|PaperTiger|> Mamarok, found it. I looked in the wrong place.
<monique> is fedora good for powerpc?
<tobor> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu 6.06 LTS, and I just changed monitors. Everytime I set the size and refresh rate using the system setting menu, it resets each time i log out.  What do i have to do to make the change permanent?
<BluesKaj> !refresh
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<BluesKaj> oops
<tobor> Whut? :)
<zomgdonald> genjix
<genjix> hey :)
<zomgdonald> wtf
<|PaperTiger|> Oh, how I hate Windows... It's installed.
<|PaperTiger|> I think that's the quickest ever Windows install XD
<anass> Hi , i had a 3G connexion and i successefely configure it with wvdial but now i want to automate it with a knetworkManager can i do it?
<mkargar> i want change my audio system to ALSA!how to?(I use kubuntu 8.10!)
<mkargar> please help me!
<Guest30763> i have 1 partition ntfs and other fat32 i use ntfs3g and ntfs-config for  ntfs i cannt read any the name of files or folder written in arabic on fat32 partition and cannt copy or move it but i can in ntfs partition and tried to edit fat32 paramaters for fat32 but i didnt find it in fstab
<Guest30763> lluikuku
<TheGentleman> Hello. Can Anyone have a look at this ? http://pastebin.com/m752b8357
<TheGentleman> it is the output i get when attempting to connect to a wifi network using wicd
<TheGentleman> the same wicd works fine connected to a cable LAN
<TheGentleman> o.s. is kubuntu 8.04
<TheGentleman> it seems there is something wrong with D-bus or something Python... but I'm no expert at all about those
<TheGentleman> I do not think it is really a wicd problem, for i tried it after realizing i was unable to make knetworkmanager work
<Mr_Grieves|> Does anyone know when qt 4.5.0 will be available for 8.10?
<andrius_> hi
<andrius_> I've tried to update kde in intrepid but I'm sure I did something wrong, my plasma workspace is blank, I cannot add any plasmoid etc.. any idea?
<andrius_> even Xine died
<BluesKaj> andsrius , how did you upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> err andrius_
<andrius_> I tried with apt-get
<Lego> !cURL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cURL
<Lego> !libcurl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurl
<mkargar> i want change my audio system to ALSA!how to?(I use kubuntu 8.10!)
<Lego> hey guys i installed glype proxy, and it says it requires cURL/libcurl. so i installed curl with apt-get install curl and it installed fine, but when i refresh the web page it still says it requires cURL/libcurl did i install the wrong thing?
<andrius_> I've tried apt-getting kdebase-workspace, kubuntu-desktop and some other package
<Lego> it finds the php version fine
<mkargar> i want change my audio system to ALSA!how to?(I use kubuntu 8.10!)
<Andrius> BluesKaj, what packages shall I install to restore plasma?
<BluesKaj> Andrius,  have you checked out : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2  ?
<mkargar> please help me
<Andrius> BluesKaj, I'm going to check it...
<Mr_Grieves|> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Mr_Grieves|> Is there a place to search for ppa's?
<Mr_Grieves|> Surely one of them has qt-4.5.0 in them...
<Andrius> mkargar, have you tried sudo apt-get install alsa?
<mkargar> Andrius:hmm?
<mkargar> Andrius:it installed!how to change it from systemsettings?
<Andrius> isn't it available in systemsettings?
<mkargar> Andrius:which section?
<mkargar> Andrius:in the which section/
<mkargar> ?
<mkargar> Andrius:i checked!it installed!
<Andrius> Computer Administration | Multimedia -> backend tab
<BluesKaj> mkargar,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key
<Andrius> BluesKaj, update-notifier-kde -d has no effect
<mkargar> BluesKaj:all unmuted!
<XPS_M1330> did KDE 4.2.2 just come out in the repos?
<Lego> !glype
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glype
<Lego> !glypeproxyt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glypeproxyt
<Lego> !glypeproxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glypeproxy
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nflava> hi
<nflava> anyone know why sometimes my taskbar disappears until i take my pointer over it?
<Andrius> BluesKaj, I'm trying an apt-get upgrade
<nflava> this is a new install from just the other day
<etric> its the autohide feature nflava
<nflava> well it doesnt totally disappera
<nflava> just parts
<nflava> its odd cause i have a fairly decent pc too
<nflava> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP2 (Build #2600) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+, 2.20 GHz, 1024KB Video: Direct3D HAL (1680x1050x32bpp 109hz) Sound: dmix:0 Memory: Used: 625/1002MB Uptime: 13h 2m 48s HD: Free: 51.92 GB/62.69 GB Connection: eth0 @ 0 bps (Rec: 293.87MB Sent: 2165.88MB)
<nflava> i bet its my video driver
<nflava> i had to use some dirrerent one that kubuntu suggested
<slow-motion> hi
<cuznt> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nephilus> how do you open the sources list in kubuntu?
<XPS_M1330> do you guys have that bug with the task manager that won't  split windows in 2 rows (when max rows = 2) unless you use the "force max rows" option?
<nephilus> how do you add a panel?
<vignesh> Hi All
<vignesh> I use kubuntu 8.10, I have installed the deb package from adobe site, but still cant play flash file in konqueror
<vignesh> do I need to do anything else
<shock_day13> hey fellows
<shock_day13> does anyone know how to upgrade from kde 4.1 to kde 4.2.2
<xavier> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<shock_day13> hey xavier
<shock_day13> do you know how to upgrade from kde 4.1 to kde 4.2.2
<xavier> shock_day13:  ola
<xavier> shock_day13 no se ingles
<xavier> xD
<shock_day13> ohk
<lnx> ff
<w-heat> shock_day13: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<snakedog> hi, how can i setup an account that has practically no priveliges, i only want to use it for ssh tunneling
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> I cannot believe how well linux is working on my labtop
<CPrgmSwR2> With the exception of sleep/hibranate, everything else seems to be working
<cybernet-servido> ajuda sobre jogos alguem pode me informa
<Shesma> hi there
<Shesma> I have a question
<Shesma> I have installed KDE 4.1 on ubuntu and i have some errors and crazy things are going
<Shesma> i need to reinstall it to the latest version 4.2.2
<Shesma> can you refer me to documentation or help me please
<Shesma> ???
<w-heat> Shesma: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<w-heat> oh, you've gone
<w-heat> nice patience
<ubuntu> yo
<ubuntu> im running the kubuntu 9.04 beta live, i was trying to install nvidia drivers... but there came up an empty error window
<ubuntu> why? and will it work when kubuntu 9.04 is releases?
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<shock_day13> does anyone know how to upgrade from kde 4.1 to kde 4.2.2
<aga> shock_day13: i think you need to add a repository, then you will have the packages
<aga> i may try to find it in more detail
<shock_day13> which repository?
<aga> i think the one i added was ppa.launchpad...
<aga> just let me try to find the guide to do it
<aga> i am so bad to reproduce what i have done before
<aga> h/o
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> ok
<aga> i do things, then i forget how i did it ;)
<aga> brb
<aga> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<louis_> can someone explain to me how i can enter the gay channel
<shock_day13> thnx a lot
<aga> no problem shock_day13 :)
<shock_day13> i'll give it a try
<aga> it's easy... i managed :))))
<aga> if you need anything just come and ask
<aga> louis_:  you know the name already? should be enough with /join #channelname
<shock_day13> so u r using kde 4.2.2 currently?
<aga> yeap shock_day13 from today morning
<aga> it is already in the repos
<shock_day13> k cool
<aga> at least appeared for me today morning, dunno when they added it
<shock_day13> k
<shock_day13> im using kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1
<shock_day13> and i wanted to upgrade to 4.2
<shock_day13> today morning i got the news that 4.2.2 is released
<draik_> Good day everyone!
<aga> yep... follow the steps on that link... it will upgrade
<shock_day13> so i couldnt stop myself
<aga> once you finish, you will probably have it
<aga> :)
<albi> hi
<aga> hi albi and hi draik_
<draik_> Hello aga
<shock_day13> k
<albi> i have a problem: i'm trying to upgrad intrepid to jaunty but i get the following error:
<shock_day13> hey draik, hey albi
<albi> "trying to install blacklisted version python2.6_2.6.1..."
<draik_> Hello shock_day13
<albi> the window will close and nothing has been changed
<shock_day13> hey albi are you a programmer or a developer?
<albi> ..i think i am a user
<shock_day13> then dont upgrade to jaunty yet
<shock_day13> its a beta release
<shock_day13> which has many bugs
<albi> i know
<albi> its just a try
<shock_day13> hmmm
<albi> its not on my main machine
<shock_day13> oh
<aga> albi:  for jaunty issues the best place is #ubuntu+1
<DarthFrog> albi: Upgrades from Intrepid to Jaunty are shut off right now, until the Python issue is resolved.
<albi> oh ok
<ross_> can anyone tell me what I should be using for my nick server?
<albi> that must be the actual problem
<shock_day13> and anyways you'll have to wait for only 18 more days b4 the official relese
<albi> yes i know ^^
<aga> hmm your nick server ross_??
<albi> but a project will start at my school in two weeks
<shock_day13> ohk
<ross_> I had a nick registered with a nick server, and whenever I logged in here, it automatically used my nick, but I had to rebuild my system and I've lost those settings...
<albi> and i have to decide which ubuntu version to use
<shock_day13> well kubuntu is the best
<shock_day13> ubuntu is very simple to use though
<albi> i mean intrepid or jaunty? but i'm sure that it's going to be kde
<shock_day13> oh ok
<shock_day13> hey aga did upgrading from 4.1 to 4.2 deleted your previous applications and all?
<aga> i always use the last release which is not too old or just released... after the official release i give it a month or so, and then i upgrade
<aga> hmm not that i have noticed shock_day13... everything is there, but you won't be able to use any previous widget
<aga> from  kde 4.1
<aga> seems they are not compatible or something
<shock_day13> but there will be new ones right?
<aga> yeap but not exactly the same new ones...
<ross_> I don't remember what
<aga> aha ross_ then maybe you ccan go to #freenode and ask the staff to make a sendpass... i guess they should be able
<shock_day13> the widgets tht i use are analog clock, dictionary, calculator, luna and garfield comic strip
<aga> to send a password to your registration email
<aga> hmmm i don't use any of those shock_day13 it may happen they won't work
<aga> i can give a try if you want to
<shock_day13> well it's worth taking that risk
<aga> i can tell you, kde 4.2.2 is really nice
<aga> i miss my picture frame but well... more was lost in the war i guess
<shock_day13> yup it is
<shock_day13> i have used it with opensuse 11.1
<shock_day13> hey aga what are plasmoids?
<ross_> there
<aga> plasmoids = widgets
<shock_day13> oh ok
<rosco_y> .
<Mr_Grieves|> Hrm, I just updated to KDE 4.2.2, and now the keyboard doesn't work in KDE
<Mr_Grieves|> It works in ratpoison and in the VT's
<Mr_Grieves|> Any ideas of what could be missing from kde that would do this?
<alin> hi
<aga> hi alin
<shock_day13> hey alin
<illmortal> Does anyone know why after installing Kubuntu, grub doesn't work? After installing Kubuntu or even Ubuntu none of them won't show up on a OS list, instead Windows just loads directly
<alin> somebody tell me why i can't browse t the internet with konqueror
<aga> windows... xp or vista?
<francisco> hello
<aga> hi francisco
<alin> it looks like it founds the sites but no display
<shock_day13> your grub must've been not configured properly during installation
<alin> ?
<aga> i have no idea alin never used konqueror
<illmortal> shock_day13, was I not supposed to create a "/boot" partition and also a "/" partition?
<aga> happens with every website? (i.e)
<alin> only /
<alin> yes
<aga> hmm no illmortal you dont create the /boot partition
<shock_day13> well usually i create a / partition only
<aga> google included alin?
<shock_day13> try doing that
<alin> it founds them but doesn't display
<illmortal> Hm... well I tried / partition and /boot partition and both failed :(
<aga> illmortal:  i create a / and i think i do not set the flag bootable on it
<alin> yes
<alin> first use worked fine
<aga> but it has been really long time since i had dual boot last time
<alin> but after
<alin> no
<illmortal> aga, should windows be on a separate HDD?... no right? No difference
<aga> alin:  just a little tip...is easier for the people around if you just try to explane your problem at the same time in a line (no matter how long)
<shock_day13> it wont make any difference
<aga> hmmmm in a separate partition, yes
<aga> but not in a separate hdd
<alin> ok
<aga> i think the problem is on how you're setting it up from the partitioner... i think i never give the flag bootable to /
<aga> and i am really sure i never created /boot
<shock_day13> alin try creating only / and swap partitions
<aga> illmortal:  mind showing your fstab?
<alin> i have / and swap only
<aga> you can put it in pastebin
<aga> http://pastebin.org i think
<alin> maybe i sould install mozilla to see how it works
<shock_day13> then wht abt /boot?
<shock_day13> oh sorry alin
<shock_day13> that message was for illmortal
<draik_> I'm not sure what is happening, but I keep losing the connection to my Internet (wired) on my desktop.
<draik_> Only resolution is restarting the computer
<draik_> Is there a way around this?
<shock_day13> i had the same problem with suse
<shock_day13> so i switched to kubuntu
<yoritomo> hello all
<alin> repo for mozilla?anybody
<draik_> shock_day13: No solution found?
<draik_> Hello yoritomo
<shock_day13> nope
<draik_> !info mozilla
<aga> alin:  in a terminal apt-cache search mozilla
<ubottu> mozilla (source: seamonkey): dummy upgrade package for the SeaMonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<aga> you will find all packages related
<aga> id rather do apt-cache search firefox
<aga> that will narrow a bit the results i think
<aga> time to sleep :)
<aga> night
<shock_day13> adios aga
<aga> hasta lueguito ;)
<yoritomo> i reinstalled kubuntu and after installation of nvidia driver big roblem on reboot, logon screen sreen off, after ctrl-alt-+ coming back, but when kde launching kwin error with this message:
<yoritomo> http://pastebin.com/d1d84745d
<yoritomo> somebody can help me  ?
<illmortal> aga, unfortunately because I cannot log into Kubuntu, I cannot gain access to that.
<mario__> hols
<illmortal> night aga.
<mario__> hi
<mario__> I am new using Kubuntu
<shock_day13> welcome to the club mario
<yoritomo> somebody checked my log ? it is short
<illmortal> Can anyone assist me on getting grub to work so that I can get a list of OS to choose from? I can't access Kubuntu nor the partition it's on.
<yoritomo> see the link above to pastebin
<shock_day13> illmortal try installing kubuntu again
<shock_day13> and this time create only / and swap partitions
<illmortal> I've installed Ubuntu on / partition and it still doesn't load =\ so I tried /boot + / partition and still no go, shock_day13
<shock_day13> and dont do any changes to bootloader
<illmortal> Wait... I need to create a swap partition?... I have 16gb of ram
<shock_day13> 16gb????????????
<illmortal> yeah.. that's why I don't make a swap partition... unless it's manditory?
<illmortal> mandatory*
<shock_day13> ohk
<OutoLumo> It's not mandatory.
<mkargar> hello!how to change Audio system to alsa from way ''systemsettings''?i using Kubuntu 8.10 by kde 4.1!
<alin> i can't install firefox via apt-get
<draik_> alin: Did you use sudo?
<alin> yep
<draik_> What the error message?
<illmortal> I use the manual not guided, I choose the slave HDD (primary HDD is my storage HDD) and try to install it on the 3rd partition of the slave HDD
<OutoLumo> Can't be, as ubuntu is installeable on an USB-stick, where the swap is defined to be /tmpfs, i.e. RAM
<OutoLumo> or something, I don't recall the details offhand
<illmortal> eh... I'm gonna attempt to install Kubuntu again =\
<alin> tells me it's already latest version but no mozilla in my computer
<glick> how can i create an archive in kubuntU?
<glick> im trying to zip up a filder
<glick> folder
<glick> you would think that right clicking on it would have an option to zip it
<glick> anyone?
<mkargar> hello!how to change Audio system to alsa from way ''systemsettings''?i using Kubuntu 8.10 by kde 4.1!
<fosco__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glick> anyone know how i can creat a zip file out of a folder?
<glick> seems i cant use ark cause it doesnt support folders
<mkargar> ubottu:''Enable the sound system''???!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glick> j
<mkargar> hello!how to change Audio system to alsa from way ''systemsettings''?i using Kubuntu 8.10 by kde 4.1!
<pascweb> salut
<alin> hi again
<alin>  i solved my problem with konqueror
<alin> i desabled cache
<LeeJunFan> I'm looking for a simple GUI tool that can record webcam and audio to avi (etc), I've tried cheese and camstream, neither works.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i m bored as hell today , wonder what i can do on kubuntu lolz
<yoritomo> somebody uses a nvidia fx5200 under ubuntu using the driver 173 ?
<wizardslovak> i used to use it but i dont remember what driver i had
<wizardslovak> it worked fine
<yoritomo> me i have a big bug on kwin with this driver :( on generic it is ok
<yoritomo> do you still have a copy of your xorg.conf ? could help
<wizardslovak> nah man i wish i can help you, as i said i had i loong time ago
<yoritomo> ho ok thanks anyway
<wizardslovak> i remember i was getting driver with apt-get
<yoritomo> but here it was provided by the proprietary driver utility
<wizardslovak> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in intrepid
<wizardslovak> !info fx5200
<ubottu> Package fx5200 does not exist in intrepid
<yoritomo> in fact it is driver nvidia 173
<draik_> !info envy
<ubottu> Package envy does not exist in intrepid
<draik_> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<yoritomo> it is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d72aa516a
<wizardslovak> !nVidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psyco> hey, how do i get my ntfs partition to auto mount on boot?
<yoritomo> thanks wizardslovak
<Raylz> when can we expect kde 4.2.3 packages to arrive?
<rachael_> prolly when theyve stopped messing around with kde windoze
<haakonn> am i the only one for whom the kde panel freezes 5-6 times a day in kde 4.2.2 (and older)? i've tried removing stuff from the panel to isolate the problem, but nothing helps. it's really annoying because the clock also freezes so in my head i'm often "losing" several hours before i notice it has frozen. to restart it, i right-click it to trigger a crash+restart. #kde people have never seen this and suggest it's a packaging issue. help?
<XenaLinuxPrincss> nope - sorry. the only freezes ive had have been due to other issues
<haakonn> the freezes seem to happen randomly and not being triggered by anything obvious
<XenaLinuxPrincss> itsitits
<XenaLinuxPrincss> its only happened to me during/after a failed update
<haakonn> i see
<XenaLinuxPrincss> if that helps
<haakonn> probably not related
<XenaLinuxPrincss> probably not
<yoritomo> Ichigo` c'est un driver capricieux
<aga> haakonn:  i had the same after the update, try disabling all plasmoids and using only kde 4.2.2 ones
<aga> check if that helps
<aga> you can leave the panel and the folderview... those work for sure.
<aga> if it's not that. you may want to try killing and restarting plasma...
<haakonn> would i have plasmoids that are not 4.2.2?
<aga> well haakonn i really do not know if it's the same issue.. but any plasmoid prior to 4.2.2 causes my panel to freeze and i need to restart x to get it back
<haakonn> ah, sounds different. i can just pkill plasma or even just right-click the panel
<aga> i can do all that, just the panel is frozen
<haakonn> which makes it actually crash so it restarts itself
<aga> restart x is faster for me when i got fed up :p
<haakonn> that's too annoying :)
<aga> well just log in log out ... sort of
<aga> i can still change windows with alt+tab and so on... just the panel is dead
<haakonn> that's not "just". i have all my windows and work open, takes time to reconstruct that :)
<aga> i would give a shot to use only 4.2.2 plasmoids and check if it improves
<aga> apart of restart or not restart x ;)
<haakonn> well i don't think i have any non-4.2.2 plasmoids
<aga> are you using any plasmoid you were using before the update?
<aga> because i can see all the old ones in add widgets
<Mr_Grieves|> Hrm I added a bad repo by mistake and installed some packages that screwed up my system.
<haakonn> yes, but after the update i restarted X
<Mr_Grieves|> Nothing too bad, I've been able to roll back most of the packages.
<aga> doesn't matter haakonn, plasmoids from 4.2.1 are not compatible with 4.2.2
<Mr_Grieves|> But there are still a few packages left that are causing problems, and I can't find them.
<haakonn> aga:  but i would think my 4.2.1 plasmoids got updated to 4.2.2, no? they are just standard plasmoids, nothing third-party or anything
<Mr_Grieves|> I've removed the repo, and the packages from it show "now" where the repo's name would be.
<aga> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<aga> hmm they should haakonn but for some reason, they don't
<Mr_Grieves|> Is there a way to search for all the packages with the "now" tag?
<aga> that's why the guys in #kde suggest a bad package issue
<haakonn> aga:  interesting, thanks
<aga> which i am not sure if its true or not, but that's what leads them to that conclusion... i just know what that link says
<aga>  no problem haakonn
<aga> i do not even know if everybody's having issues either
<Mr_Grieves|> Any ideas?
<Mr_Grieves|> Since this happened my keyboard has stopped working in kde
<myselftion_> someone can help me?
<Mr_Grieves|> still works in x (e.g. ratpoison
<aga> myselftion_:  just state your question... whoever knows will answer
<Mr_Grieves|> just not inside kde :(
<aga> Mr_Grieves|:  maybe try to move the kde folder... and see what happens?
<Mr_Grieves|> aga -- will try.
<aga> i do not know if it's gonna help but it's not gonna harm for sure
<myselftion_> wanna download some elinks from firefox but when i click on them, they ask me the sooftware i wanna use, but i dont' know where transmission is :S
<aga> myselftion_:  you cannot use elinks with transmission...
<aga> you can check where something is just writing whereis 'whatever' in a terminal (changing 'whatever' for what you're looking for)
<myselftion_> wanna download some elinks from firefox but when i click on them, they ask me the sooftware i wanna use, but i dont' know where transmission is :S
<yoritomo> Ichigo` ha après quelques lecture je pense a une chose, ma carte a deux port, un vga et un "hdmi c'est ca?"  est ce que l'image ne se mettrait pas sur le deuxième connecteur ? par une option ou l'autre?
<aga> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yoritomo> sorry i mistaked chan
<aga> np :)
<myselftion_> yorito qu'est-ce que tu veux savoir?
<myselftion_> aga! i'm victorª!
<myselftion_> aga! i'm victor! ^^
<aga> hi :)
<yoritomo> i have a nvidia graphic adapter, fx5200 if i install the 173 driver i get a black screen on restart
<myselftion_> c mieu si tu parles franC
<myselftion_> ;)
<yoritomo> maybe an option switch the display to the numeric plug?
<aga> we don't really speak french here myselftion_...
<aga> try to keep the english as much as possible or join #ubuntu-fr
<aga> no idea yoritomo never had to fight with nvidia sorry
<myselftion_> aga ii've finnally taken gnome ;) i find the way to make it nice and beautiful ^^
<aga> it's all about taste i guess
<thebe> hello!!
<thebe> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<thebe> 150 Ok to send data.
<thebe> netout: Connection reset by peer
<thebe> 451 Failure writing to local file.
<thebe> what is the cause of this problem??
<thebe> could you help me??
<Mr_Grieves|> aga: that fixed it -- the .kde/share/config folder in particular.
<thebe> ls
<aga> well Mr_Grieves| glad it did... it was kind of a blind shot ;)
<Mr_Grieves|> I'm going to start randomly moving files from that folder until I find the one that's causing the problem.
<Mr_Grieves|> Any ideas which one it may be? ;)
<aga> hahahah Mr_Grieves| no more ideas sorry :p
<Mr_Grieves|> :P
<Mr_Grieves|> This is going to be a loooong day...
<Mr_Grieves|> :)
<aga> heheh night on my place :p
<aga> i'll be gone to sleep within 10 minutes... it's already been a loooong day for me
<fyn> i upgraded and it killed my sound, it was weeks ago and i haven't bothered dealing with it so now it's harder to determine which but i think it was going to 4.2.0, maybe phonon did something there?  what happens is that mplayer smokes off kde's access to sound in some awesome way where even restarting alsa doesn't fix it.  how do i make other sound systems die and everything just use dmix so it's simple and works?  i could turn off arts, can i turn off pho
<Mr_Grieves|> Well, it's something that starts with ka*. That narrows it down quite a bit...
<aga> curious how you got to know that Mr_Grieves|
<aga> ??
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how do i turn off powerdevil
<Mr_Grieves|> aga -- cd ~/.kde/share/config; mkdir tmp; mv ka* tmp; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Mr_Grieves|> :)
<Mr_Grieves|> Figured I'd just kill off a bunch of files at once...
<Mr_Grieves|> it was kaccessrc, fwiw :)
<aga> hehehe Mr_Grieves| i didn't follow but i'm glad you can type ;)
<fyn> anyone have a bunch of sound issues due to upgrades these past few weeks?
<Mr_Grieves|> basically moved everything that started with ka in kde's config directory to a new folder and started kde to see if it'd work.
<aga> yes but why ka?
<aga> i just suggested to move the whole kde dir, so i am curious how did you got to find out it was something starting by ka*
<aga> however, it's time to sleep
<Mr_Grieves|> Well, first I moved .kde, then I put it back and only moved .kde/config.
<aga> ahaaaaa
<aga> so you have narrowed little by little :)
<Mr_Grieves|> When that fixed the problem, I knew the problem was with some file in .kde/config, and rather than move the hundreds of files one by one, I did it the lazy way :)
<aga> hehehe
<Mr_Grieves|> in chuncks, alphabetically :)
<aga> well thanks god it was not starting by kz :P
<Mr_Grieves|> g'night aga -- thanks for the tip :)
<Mr_Grieves|> Indeed!
<aga> no problem glad to be helpful :)
<aga> night night
<kbittin> hi i got a question how do i check what Kubuntu version iam on in an easy way?
<thebe> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<thebe> 553 Could not create file.
<thebe> this is the error message during ftp upload, what should be the cause??
<thebe> please let me know
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Is there any command I can use to find out which version of Kubuntu I'm using?
<XenaLinuxPrincss> it lists it in grub at boot if you go into the menu
<x_link> But shouldn't it be a command I can use?
<kbittin> i fixed it :)
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> so 've decided ill learn mysql
<wizardslovak> i want to edit my conf file "gedit /etc/mysql/mt/cnf" i am getting error --->gtk-warning cannot open display
<wizardslovak> any ideas??
<wizardslovak> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<wizardslovak> join ubuntuserver
<wizardslovak> join #ubuntu-server
<austin2> hi
<kbittin> hi
<thebe> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<thebe> 553 Could not create file.
<thebe> how 2 solve?
<austin2> I acually use Ubuntu
<BenPA> hi everyone ... I have an Kubuntu issue
<Guest3046> help I am a big noob
<azmike> Hello
<draik_> My Internet connection keeps dropping on the desktop. What would be the cause of this?
<famelix> #kubuntu-es
<flores> hey
<draik_> I'm noticing that it occurs mostly during constant downloads like updates from the repos and even a constant download of a file (XP SP2 and 3 for someone's desktop).
<famelix> olok0
<tweakedeh> Where could I go to get a password hash cracked? I've had john running all night and got nothing
<BenPA> hi everyone ... I have an Kubuntu issue  ... this was a joke folks the issue is that I have no issues at the moment
<flores> hi, i've just installed kubuntu and updating it now, what should i do after that?
#kubuntu 2009-04-05
<wizardslovak_> i got .rar how can i open it?
<draik_> wizardslovak_: You can use unrar-free
<draik_> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> wizardslovak_,
<BluesKaj> To extract the content of the file in current directory type command: ' unrar e file.rar '
<compilerwriter> Does there exist software for Kubuntu that has the same functions as gotomeeting?
<wizardslovak_> command not found
<Raylz> hi, i have to execute an autostart script with root rights
<squid0> hello
<Raylz> where to put it?
<BluesKaj> wizardslovak_ , sudo aptitude install rar
<Raylz> or is it possible to manage that in system settings?
<squid0> I'm happy to see the new plasma widgets, but I get an error when I try to add them :(
<squid0> "Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the Mixeroid widget"
<squid0> what's that about?
 * dennister is away: Gone away for now.
<wizardslovak_> same thing "command not found"
<draik_> wizardslovak_: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<compilerwriter> Do any of you folks twitter?
<compilerwriter> or is it tweet?
<compilerwriter> !tweet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweet
<compilerwriter> !twitter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twitter
<jr_> how do i install KDE 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> jr_: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<ignacio_fcen> Hello!
<MementoMori> hi
<Oceanwatcher> Hi all
<Oceanwatcher> This is my first time testing Quassel
<Oceanwatcher> Does anyone else have problems connecting to kubuntuforums.net?
<Oceanwatcher> And can anyone see what I am writing here...?
<MementoMori> Oceanwatcher: icu
<Oceanwatcher> Cool
<Oceanwatcher> Thx
<Oceanwatcher> So at least I am getting through
<Oceanwatcher> When I try to connect to kubuntuforums.net I am just getting Service unavailable. It has been like this for the last two days. What is happening?
<Dragnslcr> Oceanwatcher- same here
<Oceanwatcher> Dragnslcr - So at least I am not alone. I am connecting from Brazil. Where do you connect from?
<Dragnslcr> United States
<Oceanwatcher> Dragnslcr - So it should be like this for the whole world... Strange that I have not seen any news about it yet? I am going to do a blogsearch on Google. I really need that forum. Testing 9.04 beta.
<Raylz> is this python update 2.5 minimal safe to install?
<Oceanwatcher> Seems Kubuntuforums.net was hosted on a MS Win server!!!! Maybe suffering from the conficker flu...
<pking> is there anyway to have netflix intant on linux?
<m_tadeu_> hi all
<m_tadeu_> can anyone tell how to act when X freezes?
<Elone> ctrl alt backspace ?~
<m_tadeu_> Elone: with X frozen, I don't have a keyboard....so no ctrl+alt+bkspace....neither ctrl+alt+f1
<wirechief> Elone you could also do a  skinny elephant operation  RSEIUB  check with google ;)
<yang925> hello?
<Dark_Ronius> Hello
<draik_> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<draik_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dmbkiwi> Just upgraded to Jaunty beta, and kwin is eating about 8-9% cpu at all times.  On intrepid, when nothing was happening, my cpu usage sat at between 0-1%.  Running nvidia proprietary drivers here.  Is this normal - any way to get back to a no kwin overhead situation?
<bazhang> !jaunty | dmbkiwi
<ubottu> dmbkiwi: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dmbkiwi> bazhang: I know it's beta - was asking 1. to see if anyone had a fix; 2. if abnormal, whether I should file a bug report.
<bazhang> dmbkiwi, the channel is #ubuntu+1 not here
<Happyness> hello
<dmbkiwi> bazhang: quite right - misread the channel topic
<Happyness> I have a huge problem I Think, because I do not found any solutions on google for it. My sound does not work correct at all. Sometimes it work and sometimes not. I am using KDE 4.2. I have an ICH9 Intel HDA Audio with AD1988 driver
<bazhang> !hdaintel | Happyness
<ubottu> Happyness: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Happyness> bazhang: Already tried, does not help at all
<Happyness> My sound works sometimes in Amarok2 for isntance and sometimes not at all. It varieres depending which backend I use in Phonon ... Xine works with some apps and some not, Gstreamer are the same. Pulseaudio does not work at all etc etc.
<Happyness> If I use Gstreamer, in amarok2 some mp3-files were not playing at all. But with xine everything works fine. But now I discovered that sound in Flash does not work at all.
<Happyness> anyone?
<Happyness> Phonon anyone?
<anelizy> oiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<xp-killer> im looking for a way to convert videos easy on kubuntu
<jared_> i have an ati card using the ati drivers ... can anyone help with getting transparency effects?
<Happyness> Does anyone has particulary good skills in audio in here?
<draik> !boxee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boxee
<draik> I'm trying to use boxee and it doesn't seem to work. It blinks for a sec and then I have nothing. I don't even have an error message. I cannot run it in konsole either
<DRweasel> if your ready for wreslemania 25 tomorrow than give me a HELL YEAH
<Xeron> hey guys when i play supertux it runs realy realy slowly
<Xeron> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<DRweasel> Xeron, its because you are using linux
<DRweasel> Linux is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<Xeron> eh?
<DRweasel> the bottom line is linux sucks and thats the bottom line
<Xeron> lmfgdao!
<Xeron> lol your a frustrated noob arnt cha ;)
<Xeron> yeah i used to bitch about linux when i first started
<DRweasel> no i am happy running windows
<Xeron> once u get used to it its way better than windows
<DRweasel> uhh not really
<Xeron> can someone tell me why my framerate blows with supertux?
<Gon> don't feed the troll
<DRweasel> cuz your running linux
<nullpointer> Xeron, what hardware you running?
<yeelen> haha
<DRweasel> hardware that linux sucks on running
<Gon> ¬¬
<yeelen> hello everyone
<Gon> DRweasel: what  do you want on a linux channel?
<DRweasel> Gon, ?
<nullpointer> Darl, is that you?
<Dragnslcr> Gon- just a troll. Ignore it
<Gon> :/
<DRweasel> if i were a troll i would live under a bridge
<Xeron> hardware?
<Gon> Quassel hasn't ignore feature
<Gon> :/
<Xeron> oh i play first person shooters fine
<Xeron> but i cant play a little 2d sidescroller lol
<Xeron> it runs realy realy slow
<DRweasel> HAHA linux sucks
<Xeron> lol
<DRweasel> Windows server 2008 runs better than linux on my netbook and i am running the trial version of server 2008
<nullpointer> Hmm..  Never tried it.  I will check it out.
<Xeron> thats because windows has 3000 people working on it night and day
<Xeron> were linux has a selct fiew dedicated workers
<Gon> Xeron: vga?
<DRweasel> and that is why windows is better
<Xeron> you can do anything with linux thats why i like it
<DRweasel> more supported
<Xeron> windows is all closed and perminant
<p_quarles> DRweasel: stay on topic
<Xeron> not sure
<Xeron> gon
<DRweasel> p_quarles, you cant see me
<Xeron> the framerate is horable
<Gon> lscpi
<DRweasel> Linux is horiable you are proably on some shitty open source driver. Closed Source  Rules thats why i use windows. More secure
<p_quarles> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Dragnslcr> Darn, beat me to it
<nullpointer> Went to Synaptic, supertux says it is a development snapshot - use supertux-stable instead.  Which version you running?
<Xeron> lscpi dont work
<DRweasel> oh no you called the ops i am so scared
<Xeron> the new one
<Xeron> what do i type to get the stable one?
<DRweasel> go to supertux.com and get supertux for windows
<DRweasel> So much easier
<DRweasel> oh wait you dont run windows
<Xeron> dude seriousley you need to shut the fuck up
<nullpointer> apt-get install supertux-stable, or just use Synaptic to install.
<Xeron> noone here cares about windows
<Xeron> its boreing
<Gon> DRweasel: get a mac
<DRweasel> http://supertux.lethargik.org/
<Xeron> and challangeless for dumbasses
<Xeron> like yrself
<Xeron> if yr a dumbass use windows :)
<Xeron> just shutup
<DRweasel> oh i plan to get a mac for college
<p_quarles> Xeron: don't feed the trolls, and watch your language here
<DRweasel> yeah watch your language
<Xeron> sry i just hate people that dont shut up about their opinions its fine if you hate linux
<Xeron> just stop announcing it every 5 minuts
<p_quarles> Xeron: /ignore
<DRweasel> they are not opinions they are facts
<Xeron> thx
<Xeron> anyway i was wondering..
<Xeron> whats the stable releace called?
<nullpointer> supertux-stable
<Xeron> i think its just cuz im using the dev game cuz all my other games work fine
<Xeron> just this one is crappy
<Xeron> anyone know the filename for the stable supertux?
<Dragnslcr> supertux-stable
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> I rebuilt my PC into a new case, everything is fine except now I have no audio at all
<Eruaran> anyone got any ideas ?
<dennister> checked the card & all cables?
<Eruaran> The sound is onboard
<nullpointer> CHecked that it was unmuted and volume turned up?
<Eruaran> Hardware is detected exactly the same as before so it should all be fine
<nullpointer> Sometimes it will be turned down, or the driver will be pointing to another audio device
<Eruaran> Everything is turned all the way up
<Eruaran> Motherboard is Asus A7V8X-LA, onboard sound is showing in System Settings as VIA 8237 with ALC658D (VIA 8237), which is the same as before when it was working fine.
<nullpointer> Only thing that changed was the case?
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> I don't even have front audio plugged in (speakers plugged in the back)
<nullpointer> They plugged into the correct port?  I think it is the green one
<Eruaran> The only things that have changed is I don't have firewire plugged in anymore (new case doesn't have it and I never used it anyway)
<Eruaran> And I don't have the front audio plugged in (which doesn't matter)
<Eruaran> And I don't have analogue plugged into the CD/DVD
<nullpointer> Did you use the front audio in the old case?
<Eruaran> rarely
<Eruaran> Just have speakers plugged into the back
<Eruaran> directly into the mobo
<Eruaran> so, its actually simpler than it was before
<Eruaran> I cant see any reason why I should suddenly have no sound
<nullpointer> Any noise at all with speakers at full, like static?
<Eruaran> no
<nullpointer> You are using Kubuntu Jaunty beta, right?
<xandar> Hello...?
<Eruaran> yes
<xandar> Sorry a bit new to this.
<xandar> Would you be willing to help w/ something?
<nullpointer> Anything muted in KMix?  Do you show any other devices in KMix besides the VIA?
<Eruaran> nothing muted
<Eruaran> plugged headphones in just in case it was the speakers... no sound
<nullpointer> THe front audio from the old case, was it attached to a pin header on the motherboard?
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> But thats just front audio
<Eruaran> Should still get audio from the back weather that is plugged in or not
<nullpointer> You would thing so, but in this case you are not.  Is it possible to remove the front audio piece from the old case?
<nullpointer> Perhaps this motherboard is expecting it to be there for some reason
<nullpointer> Or,it is expectin a jumper to be shorted if it is absent
<Eruaran> that would make it a really wonky motherboard
<ramon> does anybody know how do i connect to torrentleech chat server from here?
<Eruaran> I'll try plugging front audio in
<eric_> For some reason, compiz is launching as soon as I log in and replacing kwin. Where should I start troubleshooting this?
<nullpointer> Did a lookup.  This is an older board, mostly used in Compaqs.
<Eruaran> yes its from a HP
<rggarcia> Anybody?
<nullpointer> Yo
<Eruaran> the OS appears to be detecting the hardware exactly the same as before though
<Eruaran> so there shouldn't be anything wrong
<Eruaran> I've done little more than take it apart, give it a dust off and put everything back into a new case (the old HP case sucked and had no airflow)
<nullpointer> If the front audio peice does not work, all I can think of at the moment is something from the new case is shorting out the motherboard
<Eruaran> but if it was shorting would the OS detect things properly ?
<nullpointer> Yes.  If the audio port is shorting.
<Eruaran> hmm ok
<nullpointer> The 1/8 inch phon jack part
<Eruaran> I'm using a different power supply is all
<nullpointer> Should not affect it
<Eruaran> (the old oen was dying)
<Eruaran> I will connect the front audio bbs
<nullpointer> Anyone had the screen go black on them on the middle of working?
<xandar> Anyone willing to help troubleshoot a problem w/ sound?
<nullpointer> Whats the problem?
<xandar> Im using Amarok.  Just got the mp3 codec.  Though, I seem to have no sound, but I do hear the log off sound when i restart.
<nullpointer> You tried installing kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xandar> Hmm... I dont think I have.  Just the one codec when you start amarok.
<nullpointer> Try it.  That is what got it going for me.
<nullpointer> THe shutdown sound is a wav file.  No mp3 codec needed for that
<xandar> Awesome.  Any tips on how to learn Kubuntu? lol
<ryan__> play
<nullpointer> Use it.  That is all I did.  Oh, and find a user group
<xandar> Alright.  Anything i should definately learn how to use?
<nullpointer> Depends on what you want to do with it, really.  So many choices.
<nullpointer> Command line is very helpful
<nullpointer> Synaptic is good, too
<ryan__> has any one got puppy linux to boot directly from the HD
<xandar> No kidding. lol My other operating system is Vista, so i consider this an upgrade.  Oh!  I seem to have lost my task bar.  Got everything else.
<nullpointer> I had it running on an old laptop about a year ago.  Very easy to install on the HD
<nullpointer> It now runs XUbuntu
<ryan__> i have...but I still need a live boot from a 1 g flash pen or floppy or cd
<nullpointer> Task bar is tricky, especially if you use twinview
<nullpointer> To reset your KDE (including task bar) open a Konsole session, and these commands in order:
<eric_> When I'm using KDE, all of my GTK+ programs die on startup with the BadDrawable X error.
<eric_> Any suggestions?
<nullpointer> kquitapp plasma
<nullpointer> rm !/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<nullpointer> that should have been a tilda, net an !
<nullpointer> then rerun plama by typing 'plasma'
<xandar> Great! Its all back.  You are my hero.
<nullpointer> Foudn that one in the KUbuntu forums.  It is a great resource
<nullpointer> Google is your friend, too
<ryan__> google chrome is working on a Linux as well
<nullpointer> BTW, XUbuntu is better than puppy, in my opinion
<ryan__> Is there a browzer of choice for the KDE ?
<nullpointer> Konqueror is good, but Firefox is still my choice
<ryan__> yea...Puppy is just small
<ryan__> I have been using Opera
<nullpointer> Agreed.  I even had DSL on that laptop.  It is nice, too.
<ryan__> not too bad for KDE
<nullpointer> I am used to Firefox, and make heavy use of plugins
<ryan__> Hahaha...yea...sounds like my M$ XP
<ryan__> I just started playing with Linux 2 days ago
<ryan__> Quite fun
<nullpointer> Cool.  I have been using it since 2000, but I come from a long line of other stuff.
<ryan__> :)
<nullpointer> Dos/Windows, Amiga, TRS-80, etc
<nullpointer> Old school stuff
<ryan__> I can't say I hate M$...if one knows how to configure...
<ryan__> I have never ran with a virus scanner
<ryan__> never needed it
<nullpointer> I am certified in MS stuff.  I run it all in VMWare in Linux now
<ryan__> but still there are more to this world than M$
<ryan__> is Ubuntu beter or Kubuntu?
<nullpointer> If you like the GNome interface.
<nullpointer> How familiar are you with Linux?
<ryan__> not
<ryan__> :)
<p_quarles> ryan__: it's all a matter of preference; only way to find out is to try both
<ryan__> other than taking an older Dell lap
<ryan__> 2001
<ryan__> and tryingg things
<ryan__> 2-3 days ago
<nullpointer> You must be pretty computer literate, though, running Jaunty beta and chatting in IRC
<ubuntuNOOB>  hi i come from debian, i'm try to install Kubuntu 8.10 i386 on Pentium D, I try to burn 1 CD and 3 DVD with low speed burn, when try to install Kubuntu it get my much errore, "pnpbios=off", bad I/O read and so on, do I take bad iso of Kubuntu and should I try AMD64?
<nullpointer> GNome desktop is nice, but is not very configurable.  KDE is nice, and overly configurable
<ryan__> yea...not great with computer language...but sort of a nautral in os systems
<nullpointer> Not me.  I am a network engineer.  I live and breath this stuff.  Have for over 20 years.
<nullpointer> But, I am good with people.
<ryan__> hahaha...I wish I did...picked up computers 6 years ago
<ryan__> was a nerd back when vic 20 was our
<ryan__> out
<nullpointer> Well, welcome aboard, squirt
<ryan__> :)
<nullpointer> I remember vic 20
<nullpointer> I still have my Amiga.  Still works
<ryan__> i used to hack then and Apples at school
<nullpointer> Yep
<ryan__> then I left the comp world...
<ryan__> just started finding my way back
<nullpointer> We are probably about the same age.  I never left.  I was big into computers and electronics.  Linux is the latest and greatest of it all so far
<ryan__> But agreed...only way to learn free BSD or any OS is to find one u don''t mind breaking and reinstalling...have at her
<ubuntuNOOB>  hi i come from debian, i'm try to install Kubuntu 8.10 i386 on Pentium D, I try to burn 1 CD and 3 DVD with low speed burn, when try to install Kubuntu it get my much errore, "pnpbios=off", bad I/O read and so on, do I take bad iso of Kubuntu and should I try AMD64?
<nullpointer> I believe the Pentium D is 64 bit capable, but the i386 should work on it as well.  Sounds like a bad burn or a bad ISO.  Did you check the checksums?
<ubuntuNOOB> how to?
<nullpointer> You burning from Windows or Linux?
<ubuntuNOOB> windows easy creator
<ubuntuNOOB> by verbatim
<ubuntuNOOB> and sony cd
<ubuntuNOOB> i close the session too
<ryan__> I know I had an error till I reburned with a image capibal burn program from M$
<ubuntuNOOB> i don't understand sry
<nullpointer> You will need a program that will check the checksum of an ISO image.  Here is one: http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<ryan__> Well...when I coppied it straight on to a cd...the ISO print didn't fully transfer...
<nullpointer> When you downloaded the ISO, there should have been an MD5 file.  THis is a text file with a number.  If the checksum matches this number, then the ISO image is good
<ryan__> then I used a burn program that burns ISO as well...worked like a charm
<ubuntuNOOB> oh it sound simple
<nullpointer> You must burn it as an ISO image.  Did it try to boot?
<ubuntuNOOB> yes i burn the iso image but didn't try MD5 file check
<nullpointer> Check the ISO, just in case it is bad.
<nullpointer> If it is, you will have to download again
<ubuntuNOOB> i hope this is the case
<nullpointer> You could try the 64 bit as well.  That is what I run
<ubuntuNOOB> really? no any problem?
<nullpointer> This site has step-by-step instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<ubuntuNOOB> i would setup a vmware too
<nullpointer> I have the latest VMWare workstation on 64bit Jaunty beta KUbuntu
<ubuntuNOOB> i would put it for some software M$
<ubuntuNOOB> wine don't support Metatrader 4
<nullpointer> VMWare is not great for games
<nullpointer> Maybe try Crossover
<ubuntuNOOB> isnt' game :-) just a trading platform
<nullpointer> If you are installing VMWare in Jaunty, you must read and follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1048798
<ubuntuNOOB> i don't know what jaty is
<ubuntuNOOB> Janty
<nullpointer> Ah, sorry.  Metatrader should work fine in VMWare
<nullpointer> It is the Ubuntu beta release code name
<nullpointer> for 9.04
<ubuntuNOOB> with xfce i suppose, i would try kde4
<ryan__> I have to admit...KDE 9.04beta...All drivers were in it...my wirless worked, my LAN worked..it is fat, but it is easy...as faa as just getting started
<nullpointer> Hey guys, it just rang midnight here.  I must turn in.
<ryan__> night dude
<ubuntuNOOB> thanks !
<ubuntuNOOB> see you thanks again Guys
<ryan__> :)
<oruga> buenas
<kady> Hellllo!
<oruga> hi
<kady> How can I tell X what video card I'm using ?
<dmbkiwi> kady: X doesn't care what video card you have - you need to tell it what driver to use - edit the "Device" section on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kady> dmbkiwi: ok great how do I know what to put there?
<kady> dmbkiwi: I was trying to do a dpkg-reconfigure to xserver where it would ask me which card
<kady> I can't seem to get that working it just keeps asking about my keyboard
<dmbkiwi> kady: what video chipset have you got?
<kady> SiS
<kady>  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<kady> I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m48c8de1d from KDM
<dmbkiwi> kady: hmm - what does the "Device" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf have in it?
<kady> Identifier"Configured Video Device"
<kady> both before and after a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kady> a phigh and plow give the same results
<kady> dmbkiwi: Time to delve into the darkages of X ?
<dmbkiwi> kady: one of my friends has an sis card on an ancient laptop, which seems to work fine - although not tested on jaunty
<dmbkiwi> kady: do you have the package xserver-xorg-driver-sis installed?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kady> dmbkiwi: This worked fine until some update killed it. I'm willing to say that if this is indeed the problem as to why KDE wont start from KDM then I'll reinstall
<kady> dmbkiwi: I'll assume you mean xserver-xorg-video-sis and yes it's installed
<dmbkiwi> kady: I doubt kdm has anything to do with it.  The X server isn't starting - without that kdm can't start
<kady> dmbkiwi: Oh no it starts fine
<kady> this is the current situation
<dmbkiwi> kady:  huh? what starts fine?
<kady> Start up the Computer and I get a normal login. When I try to login it throws me to the console
<kady> X is dead but KDM is still running
<kady> if I take this hard drive out and put it on the machine with the ATI card then when I try to login X dies and KDM restarts
<kady> however if I run X xinit starkde etc without KDM then it works fine
<kady> X works, KDE (mostly) works, GUI apps work
<kady> just not if I login from KDM
<dmbkiwi> kady: that's weird.  why don't you do a dpkg-reconfigure of kdm?
<kady> dmbkiwi: I did it remade the same file
<kady> I tried a -phigh and -plow to see if I could get to a part where I tell it which card I'm using
<kady> apparently I can only specify which keyboard I'm using
<kady> dmbkiwi: I did. It remade the same file
<kady> ^^ done for clarity
<dmbkiwi> kady: are you talking about doing dpkg-rconfigure of the X server?  If kdm is broken, then do a reconfig of kdm
<kady> dmbkiwi: Ah! never thought of that
<kady> :-(
<dmbkiwi> kady: sounds like X is working fine to me
<kady> Yeah
<ryan__> I have the beta KDE...fun, great, but very choppy  in the vid and sound!...I have it on an old 2001 Dell lap...
<ryan__> maybe my memory is too small?
<kady> KDE isn't in Beta yet
<ryan__> it is 9.04
<kady> That's Ubuntu beta
<ryan__> just got it yesterday
<kady>  KDE in that is two releases old
<kady> ryan__: But 9.04 does look sweet :)
<p_quarles> kady: what? KDE in 9.04 is fully up-to-date right now
<kady> p_quarles: but it's not in Beta
<p_quarles> kady: KDE's not; Kubuntu 9.04 is
<kady> p_quarles: I meant that it's in the 2nd release of the bug fix series
<kady> so very much not in beta
<ryan__> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<p_quarles> kady: right, but ryan__ pretty obviously confused Kubuntu with KDE itself, as many people do; because the versioning is complicated
<ryan__> lol...everybody called it that
<ryan__> sorry about the mis
<p_quarles> ryan__: yeah, Kubuntu 9.04 comes out April 23; KDE 4.2.2 came out several days ago; it's confusing, but the numbers aren't related at all
<ryan__> more than anything...I was just wondering if it was just my small memory, or is it just the way it is right now?
<ryan__> yea
<p_quarles> ryan__: well, how much memory do you have?
<ryan__> i just started linux 2 days ago
<ryan__> 28000ish
<dmbkiwi> ryan__: sound's working fine on my 9.04 install
<dmbkiwi> ryan__: how much memory have you got?
<ryan__> yea..my cd's are good
<ryan__> but say...u tube, and other browser media based
<ryan__> it gets choppy
<kady> ryan__: flash is very proc intensive
<ryan__> I tell u though...no drivers needed for this one...my wireless and all other LAN connections were there already
<kady> like ridiculously so
<ryan__> so whats KDE like?
<ryan__> anything near Kubutnu?
<p_quarles> ryan__: Kubuntu is just the name for the Ubuntu distribution that uses KDE as the graphical environment
<ryan__> Ahh...thats where i get my confusion...I knew it looked similar
<kady> dmbkiwi: nope nothing
<ryan__> as well...my appoligies for my dummyness...I'm great with OS systems...Just not very knoledgable in the programming sector
<dmbkiwi> kady: bugger.
<ryan__> is there anyy simple way to get full Puppy Linux on to a HD with out neeing a live bootable?
<dmbkiwi> kady: Add the following to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<dmbkiwi> Section "Device"
<dmbkiwi>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<dmbkiwi>         Driver  "sis"
<dmbkiwi> EndSection
<ryan__> :)
<aga> morning
<ryan__> Kind of
<ryan__> almost midnight
<ryan__> lolo
<aga> 8am here :)
<p_quarles> so aga's in eastern Europe or Africa, and ryan__'s in the US mountain states
<kady> dmbkiwi: can I use xrandr or something and query what driver it is using now?
<aga> p_quarles: don't really matter which part of europe... it's all one timezone til lituania
<ryan__> CLose
<kady> dmbkiwi: xvinfo says that I'm using a SiS 315 series ?
<dmbkiwi> kady: I'm not sure, but I would suspect that there's only one module that covers all sis cards - could be wrong tho.
<kady> dmbkiwi: yeah that's what I'm thinking too
<kady> Its a 700 series card though
<kady> Hmmm
<dmbkiwi> kady: by the time you've figured it out, you could have reinstalled twice.  Even tho I hate saying that - having used linux for over 10 years, there are times where discretion is the better part of valour.
<kady> dmbkiwi: Oh yeah I'm going to reinstall in 10 minutes I just wanted to find out what was causing this
<dmbkiwi> kady: the only other suggestion I would have is to use a different display manager - like gdm.  See if that helps.
<kady> hrrm lets try
<kady> Wow that's a lot of stuff to install
<dmbkiwi> kady: i'm sure it'll want to install all of gnome as well.  Maybe try xdm?
<dmbkiwi> kady: ugly as hell, but very few dependencies ;-)
<kady> :-)
<dmbkiwi> kady: at least that'll isolate it to kdm
<ryan__> When installing for Kubuntu...there is nothing...but there is Ubuntu...
<kady_> dmbkiwi: works
<ryan__> tupid question is Ubuntu stuff is same for Kubuntu?
<ryan__> for down loads?
<aga> ryan__: you mean like applications or...?
<dmbkiwi> kady_: so kdm is bung.  File a bug?
<ryan__> yea...
<ryan__> and browsers
<aga> ubuntu and kubuntu use different applications... which doest mean you cannot install gnome applications in a kde environment and the other way around
<ryan__> so..play with with it...if it works great, if it don't keep playing?
<ryan__> I like that answer
<aga> hehe but you are using kubuntu or ubuntu now?
<ryan__> Kubuntu beta
<aga> i see
<ryan__> Im a great M$ Os system operator
<ryan__> decided it is time to move and explore
<ryan__> started 2 days ago
<aga> oh so probably you're having the fun of your life at the moment :p
<ryan__> lol...almost better than rpg games
<ryan__> and at my age I shouldn't play games
<ryan__> :P
<aga> hehehehe
<ryan__> i may be an enimey here when I say...if one knows M4...there is no need to hate it...but same time...there is way more out there than that
<ryan__> M$
<ryan__> and I fid Kubuntu very interesting...
<aga> hmm i don't think it's about enemies... but i am not a fanatic, i think everybody uses whatever suits him'/her better :D
<ryan__> choppy, but I'm using an old 2001 Dell base lap...not the best for a system as larg as Kubuntu
<ryan__> yea...just a lot of ppl I talk to in the free bsd world has a hate on for M$
<ryan__> understandable
<aga> mmmm not really
<ryan__> lol.
<aga> i don't hate anything i just use what i like :d
<ryan__> me too
<aga> i don't believe on any kind of extremes hehe
<ryan__> I agre...
<ryan__> warm...
<ryan__> everyone is hot or cold
<ryan__> black or white...
<ryan__> me grey
<voracious> Error:	Could not write to transfer socket: ECONNRESET - Connection reset by peer
<ryan__> luk warm
<voracious> Response:	451 Failure writing to local file.
<ryan__> :0
<voracious> Status:	Disconnected from server
<ryan__> :)
<voracious> could you help me??
<voracious> I got this error messaage while uploading file to FTP server
<aga> is it your own voracious/
<voracious> yep
<voracious> I am trying in myself to configure
<voracious> beginning of linux world
<aga> hmmm i am not any good with ftps but i can make a quick google...looks like some error in the setup
<aga> sec
<voracious> I suppose it is due to file security but not sure
<aga> hmmm
<aga> apparently is the router, for what i am reading
<dennister> hey guys, never seen this problem before: new install, and vlc is playing a commercial dvd too fast...even forget what the multimedia term is for what I have to slow down...anyone know?
<aga> i am not sure voracious sorry,...
<voracious> okay, anyway thanks for your response
<ryan__> I have never seen that prob on a VLC
<dennister> i've never seen it on any of the common movie apps...
<aga> if you google a bit you will see that it may be caused by the router, or the antivirus or firewall software
<ryan__> can u set it back to defaults?
<aga> anyway, voracious which client are you trying to use???
<voracious> I have filezilla in kubuntu os
<dennister> ryan_ it is at defaults...like i said, new install, and i'm simply trying to troubleshoot some issues I haven't seen a lot of
<ryan__> hmm...mind U I have VLC on my M$ so I can't say much on the Linux side...
<ryan__> I'll try a down load and see
<dennister> wait, no, not quite at defaults: i use a movie with subtitles for testing new install, so I enabled the subtitles...subtitles' performance was what confirmed for me that *everything* was played back too fast
<dennister> mplayer won't play it at all (seek error), kaffeine gives me the encrypted disk error, so doesn't play it at all, totem gives me a mounting error right after a reboot, after which I simply try again and the playback is flawless...
<ryan__> I know even on my M$ os system...just clicking play doesn't work...it needs some playing with thats 4 sure
<rendero> how long will kde3 have support ?
<dennister> well i've built dozens of systems now, many, many with hardy, and this is the first time I've ever seen this kind of wierd behaviour from movie apps, especially all of the atandard ones
<p_quarles> rendero: in Kubuntu, it should end when support for Kubuntu 8.04 does, in October 2009
<ryan__> I'm new to the Linux...does one have to redown load an absoltue new OS when support is done?
<aga> no ryan__ you can update the distro
<aga> *upgrade
<ryan__> kool
<p_quarles> ryan__: no; in Ubuntu, you can upgrade to the next version; other Linux distros are "rolling" meaning that it just updates continuously over time
<jonny^d> does anyone have a quick fix for my touchpad or link to simple instructions?
<ryan__> maybe...
<p_quarles> jonny^d: what's wrong with it?
<ryan__> what are u looking 4?
<dennister> hey, hardy was only released in spring of 2008, and it's supposed to be 3 years LTS!
<dennister> that means it should still be supported till spring of 2011
<p_quarles> dennister: KDE/Kubuntu was explicitly excluded from the LTS promise
<dennister> shoot!
<jonny^d> I like to turn off "tapping and scrolling" features, couldn't find any system settings for this so I installed gsynaptics but I have to run after each reboot
<ryan__> many times u just need to use the right country for your set up!...
<ryan__> in my case Canada is like France for set up...so Touch pads and keyboards needed to ne set as us not Canada
<p_quarles> jonny^d: does it write a config file to somewhere in your home directory? that you can find?
<dennister> i have never been able to successfully upgrade from one version to the next yet...always borks my many systems and I've wasted my time...always end up doing a clean install
<jonny^d> I haven't looked but I would think not since the settings don't persist on reboot
<ryan__> which os r u running?
<dennister> and quite frankly, I've been a huge fan of ubuntu for a long time, but I heard one criticism recently I have to agree with: Canonical should stop with their continuous 6-month upgrade cycles and start focusing more on fixing the many bugs that exist
<jonny^d> ryan__: me? kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2
<dennister> don't go forward until the floor is solid
<p_quarles> jonny^d: well, that doesn't mean that; if you can find a config file generated by gsynaptics that will likely make things easier
<dennister> at this rate I may start introducing my Linux newbies via a different distro :(
<jonny^d> thanks p_quarles I'll look now and get back
<Eruaran> Got my sound working
<ryan__> great
<dennister> brb...going for a cancer stick I'm so frustrated, lol
<Eruaran> Turns out its just that my motherboard sucks a bit :P
<Eruaran> If you don't plug in the front audio you don't get audio at all from the rear
<Eruaran> Thank you very much Asus you asshats
<ryan__> Does Puppy Linux have access top this chat community?
<shock_day13> anyone here using kde 4.2.2?
<ryan__> I'm usind Kubuntu that uses KDE
<ryan__> Doubt I can help, but what is the Problem?
<shock_day13> well i tried to upgrade my kde 4.1 to 4.2.2 today
<shock_day13> by adding the mentioned repository on the site
<shock_day13> and when everything ws installed and i logged back in all i got was text interface
<shock_day13> no gui
<Eruaran> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 so I already got KDE 4.2.2 in normal updates :D
<gayatri_> bvcv
<ryan__> Ahh...Yeah...some people were talkig about it earlier that it should work...
<ryan__> but thay have been having problems
<shock_day13> a guy named <aga> tolde me that it worked for him
<ryan__> yeah...I was chatting with him...
<shock_day13> is it necessary to provide password for mysql server
<shock_day13> i mean.........it was not mandatory
<ryan__> I have never been in the situation of aOS total upgrade yet
<shock_day13> so i skipped it
<shock_day13> hmmm
<shock_day13> i had to install kubuntu 8.10 again
<shock_day13> and lost all my kubuntu data
<ryan__> yeah...the Kubuntu is pretty much a KDE with Ubuntu OS...
<ryan__> I have the Beta 9.04
<shock_day13> how is it?
<peabody> How do I enable xdmcp?
<ryan__> great...all drivers so far have been there for me
<shock_day13> it was mentioned on the site that it is only for developers and programmers cos it has lots of bugs and all
<peabody> I can't find a suitable answer in the ubuntu forums
<peabody> it's all for gdm
<ryan__> little choppy, but I have an old Dell Lap...not the best for Kubuntu as it is a little larger that mose
<ryan__> most
 * devilsadvocate is usuing kubunut on dell as well
<shock_day13> k
<ryan__> what year?
<ryan__> of dell?
<shock_day13> well anyways the official release has only 18 days to go
<devilsadvocate> very recent
<devilsadvocate> i also use it on a 2001 sony vaio
<devilsadvocate> shock_day13, i heard the release got postponed .. unless it was an april fools joke
<ryan__> yeah...some friendssay grat...some say so so...
<shock_day13> oh man
<shock_day13> i hope it was an april fools joke
<ryan__> But one thing I found sort of weird is the second time I installed it it was less choppy
<shock_day13> but the release date hasnt been changed on the site
<devilsadvocate> yeah
<devilsadvocate> probably a joke
<ryan__> Hahaha
<ryan__> no jokes by M$
<ryan__> just junk
<ryan__> lool
<shock_day13> lol
<peabody> In kde3 there is an option to enable xdmcp but this option dissappears in kde4.... did kde4 end support for xdmcp?
<ryan__> lAlthough M$ has now true compitition...
<ryan__> maybe some hope for them after all
<shock_day13> M$ is almost extinct now
<ryan__> Some called Mac compitition
<p-f> Checkboxes appear as clipped until I check/uncheck them in many applications (firefox, gedit, etc.). How do I go about fixing this?
<shock_day13> we have been promoting linux distros all over the city through our peers
<ryan__> but to be that...Mac would have to run a OS under PC as well
<shock_day13> and majority of them have converted to linux
<ryan__> now Dell and HP have decided to run a version of Linux as a choice of OS systems
<shock_day13> finally the monopoly is being crushed
<ryan__> hahaha...
<ryan__> I will only say this...
<ryan__> never discount the sleeping Giant
<shock_day13> hmmm
<ryan__> M$ has the resorces to be a great OS system if pushed
<shock_day13> but it does not have as much support as linux
<ryan__> just depends on if they will sleep like GM did in the Auto world, or wake up and Jion the fight
<shock_day13> i hope that they die
<p-f> shock_day13: why?
<shock_day13> instead of sleeping
<ryan__> lol...I wish...but that probably won't happen
<p-f> shock_day13: you're hoping for thousands of people to lose their job, that's nice
<ryan__> lol
<shock_day13> <p-f> chill it was just a joke
<ryan__> M$ is very usably if done correctly...remember most people have problems waking up inthe morning let alone use an OS system right
<p-f> ryan__: at least hibernation works properly on their latest OS
 * p-f shrugs
<p-f> </snarky mode>
<ryan__> so that said...it they have problem waking up in the morn
<ryan__> then how will they know how to use M$ right
<shock_day13> <p-f> remember MAKING UNIX USER FRIENDLY IS EASIER THAN DEBUGGING YOU KNOW WHO
<ryan__> I use M$ very much like a Mac...only in limited mode...never needed nor had a virus, nor virus scanner
<shock_day13> i use it only for games
<ryan__> yeah...
<ryan__> I still use both
<shock_day13> damn their software support
<ryan__> luv them both for ttheir own reasons
<ryan__> lol
<p-f> I use it when I need hibernation to work, a properly working msn client, a decent spreadsheet program, etc.
<shock_day13> hmmm
<shock_day13> mac is elite
<ryan__> open office works great
<ryan__> Mac is just another M$
<ryan__> screwing the ppl
<p-f> mac is a model line, microsoft is a company
<ryan__> exactly
<ryan__> thats why Mac isn't compitition to M$
<shock_day13> <p-f> he is talking about the os
<ryan__> only compitition to PC's
<p-f> shock_day13: then he should use the name of the OS
 * p-f shrugs and goes back to work
<ryan__> Hahaha
<ryan__> :P
<rgarcia> does anybody knows if i can change my theme like mac os?
<ryan__> for what OS?
<rgarcia> just to appear at mac os.
<rgarcia> apple
<p_quarles> ryan__: usually people come to this channel for help with the OS of the same name
<rgarcia> the icons
<rgarcia> yes but i'm using kubuntu
<ryan__> HMM...
<rgarcia> i just want to know if it's possible to change the theme
<ryan__> I know there are a few ways to change themes
<p_quarles> rgarcia: it's possible to change the theme, but I'm not aware of an OS X theme for KDE4 so far
<ryan__> using the KDE sign at th bottom right
<rgarcia> i read about emerald
<rgarcia> understood p_quarles
<ryan__> it has many Optoins...I had to play around in there for a while
<p_quarles> rgarcia: with the deKorator theme engine, it's not too tough to do something like that, though
<ryan__> nope
<rgarcia> hum...it's ok..
<rgarcia> nevermind
<rgarcia> i'll keep it as it comes
<rgarcia> thanx a lot
<ryan__> :)
<dennister> ok, i finally got all the movie apps working...hardy always did end up generating different mismatching of dual optical drives e.g. dvd-rom is master, but no dvd or dvd0 device, only dvd1, and then dvd is matched to scd1 instead of scd0...<argh>
<ryan__> LOL
<dennister> and vlc is playing at right speed since reboot...didn't have to tweak it at all
<ryan__> less strressed now?
<ryan__> :)
<rgarcia> ryan_: do you know if kubuntu's repository has wma to mp3 converter?
<dennister> yes, but...am still concerned for my newbies...
<ryan__> No...
<dennister> i mean I know how to fix this crap, but they're not likely to in the event of an upgrade or something like that
<ryan__> but it does have a few different player burner designs
<ryan__> So I assume it will...
<p_quarles> dennister, ryan__:  this is really a support channel, and a lot of off-topic chatter actually prevents that
<ryan__> Unix is trying in a way to build that bridge to make it all duo user friendly
<dennister> ryan__: u talking to me or rgarcia when u're talking 'few different player burner designs'?
<ryan__> u
<dennister> ok, thanks
<ryan__> I'm just getting into it so I am unable to give spacifics...
<ryan__> but i have seen different configurations
<dennister> i'm just getting more frustrated with each system i build :( and the reminder that kubuntu with kde 3-5 isn't going to be supported after next fall is NOT a welcome reminder
<p_quarles> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ryan__> Sorry p_quarles...new to this
<dennister> anyway, this system is done; time to put it away and start finishing another box
<ryan__> lol
<ryan__> KUBUNTU IS A GREAT STARTER
<ryan__> 9.04
<dennister> that's why i've been using it as a starter for about a year now...given away about a dozen systems to linux newbs with kubuntu
<ryan__> haha
<dennister> but I've tried to stick with hardy because it still has kde 3.5.x,,,for a newb, they're going to feel more reassured with the k button=start button
<dennister> intrepid only has kde 4
<ryan__> Yea...Kubuntu uses the KDE with a Ubuntu OS system
<ryan__> it is really good
<ryan__> My suggestion is to start with a new Beta Kubuntu
<nephilus> can some one help me with kbfx? i can't find it in the add widgets section
<nephilus> is it lancelot?
<dmbkiwi> nephilus: nope - don't think it works in kde 4.x.
<xp-killer> hello i need help here
<xp-killer> anyone here?
<ryan__> lol...with what?
<xp-killer> i know it's 4 in the mornign
<xp-killer> oh ,with converting video
<ryan__> lol
<xp-killer> i want to convert flv videos
<ryan__> 2 here
<ryan__> what OS?
<xp-killer> oh ok
<xp-killer> kubuntu
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: handbrake
<xp-killer> meaning?
<ryan__> Hmm...
<ryan__> sorry man ...new to me too
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: it's a video converter
<ryan__> what application?
<ryan__> ok
<ryan__> yeah...sorry
<xp-killer> i try mencoder but the video comes out 0kb
<Mamarok> dmbkiwi: but not in the repos, wh< not suggestiong an existing app?
<marie_blubb> hey guys, I've got a problem with my cronjob. I'd like to run the programme rsnapshot and I entered in the cron these lines. SHELL=/bin/bash PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11 */50 * * * * /usr/bin/rsnapshotp  ther must be something wrong as the cron is not running
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: i dont see handbrake in the rep
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: go to http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=handbrake
<xp-killer> distro ID not find
<dmbkiwi> http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<frinux> hi
<frinux> I just updated my Kubuntu, and saw lot's of changes in KDE. I rebooted my computer and now KDE doesn't load, I'm just in tty1
<squid0> hello. When I try to add the new Plasma widgets, such as the Mixeroid, this error message appears in the widget's frame/box: "This object could not be created for the followin reason: Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the Mixeriod widget." Why is that? How do I fix this?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: i install handbrake i can find  how to run it
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: press alt+f2, then type in ghb
<xp-killer> it said could not run
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: oh wait sorry i download it but didnt instal it
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: how to install it?cause i didnt see it nowhere on my pc
<aga> i have just had an issue with the kapian database (something like that)
<aga> it is not searching for programs, nor adept and nor apt... any ideas on how to fix it?
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: where did you download it to?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: i have no idea i just click download and it didnt ask me where to save it like my rest files
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: i choose the 1st download that open like a text
<xp-killer> im just download the second one that save on my desktop
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: but the deb file that save on my desktop is for amd pc not mines
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: download this:
<dmbkiwi> http://handbrake.fr/rotation.php?file=HandBrake-0.9.3-Ubuntu_GUI_i386.deb
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: I mean this:
<dmbkiwi> http://rsync.labby.co.uk/getdeb/ubuntu/intrepid/ha/handbrake-gtk_0.9.3-0~getdeb1_i386.deb
<k0pp> i've got an issue:  i'm trying to get my second monitor to work.. my main card is an onboard card using the intel driver, the second is a Matrox Millennium PCI.  when i boot my machine, my box freezes up right when KDM is about to start up, it completely freezes. this doesnt happen with any other distro, only kubuntu and ubuntu, any ideas?
<xp-killer> it tells me like eror "dependency is not satifiable:libgtk2.0-0
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi:
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0"
<squid0> hey. how do I install python script engine?
<dmbkiwi> squid0: it is more than likely already installed.  open a terminal and type "python" if you get a prompt that looks like >>> then it's installed
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: ok i did then try to reinstall it still give me same eror
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: what happened when you typed the above?
<xp-killer> everything done
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: success
<squid0> dmbkiwi: oh, python script engine == python ? hmm. well, I'm having issues with some of the new plasmoids, that complain that they couldn't create a python ScriptEngine
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: there you go.
<dmbkiwi> squid0: you probably need the kdebindings package.  type "sudo aptitude install kdebindings-kde4" in a terminal
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: ??but nothing hapen it just i tink install the libgtk2.0-0.but i still can install the converter u give me
<squid0> dmbkiwi: ok, I'm trying that now
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: it give me the same error
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: what are you doing to install the package?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: i clic on the link u giv me and then a window open under it has a option to install
<xp-killer> but i cant clic on it cause of the error
<squid0> dmbkiwi: ok, I tried that, restarted X, but still got the problem where it says it can't create a python ScriptEngine
<dmbkiwi> squid0: make sure you've got the python-plasma package installed
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: open a terminal
<xp-killer> k
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: then type "wget http://rsync.labby.co.uk/getdeb/ubuntu/intrepid/ha/handbrake-gtk_0.9.3-0~getdeb1_i386.deb"
<peabody> In kde3 there is an option to enable xdmcp but this option dissappears in kde4.... did kde4 end support for xdmcp?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: ok i did it save a file.but i dont no where
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: once wget has downloaded the package, type "sudo dpkg -i handbrake-gtk_0.9.3-0~getdeb1_i386.deb"
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: at the end it give me
<xp-killer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xp-killer>  handbrake-gtk
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: above that it should say that a package is not installed - what is the package?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: a lot of stuff
<Mamarok> arghs, gtk programs for KDE?
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: you need to install those missing packages using "sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: http://pastebin.com/m64107637
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<squid0> that helped, dmbkiwi. thanks
<dmbkiwi> squid0: np
<peabody> How do I configure a server to allow xdmcp remote logins?
<xps> hola
<xps> que hay de nuevo viejo??
<Mamarok> !es | xps
<ubottu> xps: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: how to install more than 1 thing?
<zorael> If I have a bug likely related to packaging in the kubuntu-experimentals ppa, I shouldn't post a launchpad bug report, right?
<xps> ok
<xps> gracias por el dato
<xps> bye
<Mamarok> de nada
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: what version of kubuntu
<xp-killer> 8.10
<xp-killer> i tink
<xp-killer> lol
<peabody> this is the only page of documentation in the entire set of documentation of KDE and it is the single worst written page in history of technical mannuals
<peabody> http://docs.kde.org/cgi-bin/desktopdig/search.cgi?show=stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kdm/kdmrc-xaccess.html&collection=en&include=stable&q=xdmcp
<peabody> how in the bloody hell do I connect from my laptop to my desktop using xdmcp
<peabody> when I am at the login screen and I hit ALT+R to open remote login window, I type in the hostname of my desktop and click ADD and everything under hostname - status remains blank
<peabody> What's the bloody point of a status if it won't even allow you to add servers in the status of "offline" though the documentation says this bloody service is enabled by default
<peabody> one bloody checkbox is all it takes to enable this feature on windows terminal server
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: you might need to do an upgrade.  type "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<gecko_> hola
<gecko_> quiero hacer una consulta
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: done
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: did it install anything new?
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: no but it said something about handbrak dependency the stuff it needs...
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: hmmm.  Add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: noway im not messing wit the source lst.forget it im gona convert my videos on xp
<xp-killer> dmbkiwi: tanks for your time
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: huh?
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: just add a new repo - it's not a biggy
<k0pp> is it just me, or is kde-look.org down?
<xp-killer> yea last time i did that i mess eveything up
<dmbkiwi> k0pp: is for me
<k0pp> down?
<dmbkiwi> k0pp: yep
<k0pp> thanks.
<k0pp> thought comcast was being a dick again.
<dmbkiwi> xp-killer: up to you.
<zorael> Is Quassel calling syncing the logfile to disk inbetween each log entry? It's very IO intensive.
<zorael> -calling*
<zorael> Note timestamps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/144783
<zorael> 10 seconds just to show the MOTD, admittedly exaggerated with a file being copied in the background
<aga> hi :D is there any way of rescuing the system from a kernel panic?
<aga> i can reinstall everything i was just coming from formatting... but maybe there is a simple way to do it
<aga> simple or not so simple... as long as it's not very complicated
<dwidmann> aga: well, what's the cause of your kernel panic? if you need to get into the system to rescue, you can do it from a live CD, after which you can chroot in to your install and run commands like "apt-get" normally
<aga> hmm dwidmann i am not really sure what happened, i was updating everything after formatting when all froze
<aga> then after half an hour frozen i just turned out the pc, and when i came back it said kernel panic, unable to mount root... i am now on the live cd d
<aga> but i do not know how to proceed from now on
<dwidmann> aga: well, first mount the root partiton of your install
<aga> ok hold on
<dwidmann> aga: then run "sudo chroot /mountpoint" where mountpoint is the mountpoint
<aga> everything takes a while to open when im on the live cd
<dwidmann> aga: then, perhaps, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<aga> i can give that a shot just a sec
<dwidmann> aga: such is the bane of live CDs .... but at least they're always there, and we can't screw 'em up (well, save for scratching them to death)
<aga> heheh true
<aga> ohmie
<zorael> Recommend live USBs, much less painful
<aga> great konsole won't start... i think i need to log in and out
<dwidmann> zorael: how much extra effort goes into making them live though?
<zorael> dwidmann: simple as downloading the .iso, running unetbootin, then rebooting. .3
<zorael> :3*
<zorael> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zorael> dwidmann: as for *persistently* live, then yeah, effort involved
<dwidmann> I generally use DVDs ... somewhat faster than CDs but still slow
<zorael> Anyone else running jaunty with the kubuntu-experimentals ppa enabled?
<dwidmann> (not me)
<aga> ook dwidmann i am having an issue to mount root
<dwidmann> aga: oh?
<aga> when i enter sudo mount /dev/sda6 (where my root partition is) it days it cannot find it on fstab or mtab
<dwidmann> aga: you need to specify the mount point for it too
<dwidmann> aga: and if necessary, make the mount point first too
<aga> ahaa so i would need to edit the fstab on the live cd?
<dwidmann> aga: ie: sudo mkdir /media/sda6; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<aga> ok ill give a try to that hold on
<aga> ok now is mounted
<aga> now i guess the chroot is to user ubuntu
<dwidmann> aga: need what I punched in above or are you good to go?
<aga> i need a bit more of help.. never chrooted anything
<dwidmann> aga: then run "sudo chroot /mountpoint" where mountpoint is the mountpoint
<aga> oki
<dwidmann> aga: then, perhaps, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<aga> ok sec
<dwidmann> (hurray for the 'up' key!!)
<aga> i think it's fixing it... it says dpkg was interrupted... so dpkg --configure -a
<aga> heheh i know the key, but i had to restrt the whole thing so i lost the log :D
<dwidmann> yup
<dwidmann> aga: I figured as much, that's why I offered
<aga> it says /proc filesystems /proc modules... no such file or directory
<aga> but it is updating a while bunch of things
<dwidmann> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<dwidmann> forgot that that might happen
<dwidmann> type in 'exit'
<aga> it is still updating
<dwidmann> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/sda6/proc
<dwidmann> probably this too:
<dwidmann> sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sda6/sys
<aga> ok so i will let it finish
<dwidmann> aga: make it stop, it could be trouble
<aga> how?
<aga> exit didnt quite worked
<wirechief> do ctrl c
<dwidmann> aga: it doens't have access to things that it needs ...
<aga> jeeez i got nervous and closed the console :S
<aga> it's starting to be too hot here :s
<dwidmann> aga: that's okay, but pick up with
<dwidmann> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/sda6/proc
<dwidmann> sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sda6/sys
<dwidmann> aga: then chroot in again
<aga> ok there i go
<dwidmann> aga: then "dpkg --configure -a" again, and hopefully it will succeed where it failed before
<aetern> hi, after i installed kubuntu 9.04 beta, my knetwork manager stopped working and i can't connect to my wifi spot...
<aetern> what i should do?
<aetern> except killing my self :)
<aga> ok there it goes... crossing fingers
<dwidmann> aetern: probably visit #ubuntu+1, file a bug, and cross your fingers that things are fixed before 9.04 is actually 9.04
<aetern> OKEY, i will try that :)
<aga> cannot determine grub device, assuming it's /dev/sda1
<aga> that sounds bad
<dwidmann> aga: is /boot on a separate partition?
<aga> hmmm not that i know
<aga> i have never had a /boot partition
<dwidmann> aga: hmmm
<aga> and /dev/sda1 is just a data partition
<aga> (if i lose the data there i can kill myself, so it's delicate)
<dwidmann> aga: well, after this is all done with, you might have to reinstall grub
<dwidmann> aga: umm, lets hope it doesn't come to that then
<aga> could you help me too? neverdone it
<aga> *i've never done it
<dwidmann> aga: s'pose so
<aga> ok now it's finished
<dwidmann> grub-install /dev/sda
<dwidmann> then, type "grub" to get into the grub shell
<aga> hmm /dev/sda not found or not a block device
<dwidmann> aga: try sda6 then
<aga> ok
<aga> same
<dwidmann> okay, is "sda" the first drive according to your bios, aga?
<aga> yeap should be... there's only one drive
<aga> and it's always been /dev/sda
<aga> from there are going all the partitions
<dwidmann> try (hd0,5) then
<dwidmann> including the parentheses
<aga> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,5'
<dwidmann> hmm, try putting backslashes in front of each of the parentheses
<aga> ok
<aga> same, /dev/sda6 not found or not a block device
<dwidmann> aga: okay, lets give up on grub-install and do it the other way altogether then, and hope it works
<aga> ok...please the safest for my sda1 :D
<dwidmann> aga: type in 'grub' to get into the grub shell
<aga> ok
<aga> k inside
<dwidmann> aga: setup (hd0,5)
<aga> error 12, invalid device requested
<dwidmann> hmm, weird
<dwidmann> maybe hd0,5 isn't equalling sda6 .... as it should -_-
<aga> hmm i think it is, when you asked me to put the backslashes
<dwidmann> ah, this is true
<aga> with hd0,5 i got the answer about sda
<dwidmann> Maybe it isn't liking something syntax-wise
<dwidmann> (it tends to be very picky)
<aga> i see
<aga> i can just reinstall the whole thing... i am just thinking that it may be easier
<dwidmann> aga: root (hd0,5) <---try me, try me!!
<aga> ok sec
<aga> now it's error 21 selected disk does not exist
<aga> its (hd0.5) no spaces right?
<dwidmann> right
<aga> ok so error 21 :D
<wirechief> geometry (hd0)
<aga> that's what i need to write?
 * wirechief might give some information on whats going on
<aga> trying to get back to my system from a kernel panic... while making apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade it said unable to determine root device, taking /dev/sda1 (or something like that) which is NOT the root device just a data partition... trying to fix it, since we cannot reinstall grub
<dwidmann> wait, aga, are you still in the chroot or no?
<aga> i think that's the short
<aga> hmmmm
<aga> yes i was
<dwidmann> aga: and you ran grub while chrooted, or no?
<aga> yes
<dwidmann> hmm, well, try that geometry command and hope that it gives some clues, I guess
<aga> selected disk does not exist
<dwidmann> I can think of one reason for that happening other than when the disk really doesn't exist.
<aga> hmmm i dunno
<dwidmann> Come to think of it, this should have hit me sooner
 * wirechief yep, its borked
<aga> so reinstall??
<dwidmann> I forget, we need to exit the chroot
<aga> ahaaaaa
<aga> how to exist this grub thing?
<dwidmann> then we need to "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/sda6/dev
<dwidmann> then chroot in again
<dwidmann> I feel silly
<aga> i don't feel you silly dwidmann... right now you're my personal hero... if that helps
<dwidmann> I have a good excuse though really, I've been up a long time and will have to go to bed shortly ... hehehe
<dwidmann> Not before this reaches some sort of resolution though
<aga> thank you thank you :D
<aga> now just closing the terminal window/
 * wirechief pass's cup of coffe to dwidmann and aga
<dwidmann> Probably faster to just type exit :)
<aga> unrecognized command
<aga> (already tried) :p
<dwidmann> aga: in grub that would be unrecognized, to exit the grub shell you need to type quit, then to exit the chrooted bash, you type exit :)
<dwidmann> (guess I shoulda mentioned that)
<dwidmann> (oh well, it's in the past)
<aga> aaa well i just closed and reopened hihi
<aga> now chroot again
<dwidmann> yes, after doing the mount --bind /dev/ /media/sda6/dev
<aga> ok... now i have that last thing mounted and i have chrooted...
<aga> jup
<dwidmann> aga: try: grub-install /dev/sda6
<pugelarouge> hi - my kde seems to be using gtk for window decoration - i figure it goes back to one of teh old compiz configs - where do i change it back??
<aga> ok installation finished no errors reported dwidmann
<dwidmann> aga: , now to make darned sure, lets go in the grub shell and give a couple things a whirl
<aga> oki doki
<dwidmann> aga: first: setup (hd0)
<dwidmann> aga: second: setup (hd0,5)
<aga> invalid device requested
<dwidmann> For both :O
<aga> jup
<dwidmann> aga: wow, that's *awfully* mean of grub :(
<aga> dwidmann: grub is awful ;p
<aga> what about setup no arguments?
<dwidmann> aga: hopefully grub 2.0 will be better, if it ever matures and gets relelased
<dwidmann> aga: that'll probably throw a different error
<dwidmann> aga: how about: geometry (hd0)
<aga> sec
<aga> oh i have it  now
<aga> can i paste in pm?
<aga> dont want to open anything else in case it freezes
<dwidmann> sure
<dwidmann> hmm, ext2, ext3, not really much difference, just the journaling mostly
<aga> all my partitions are ext3 that i am sure
<zorael> Anyone running jaunty with the kubuntu-experimentals ppa enabled?
<dwidmann> (not me, sounds like a recipe for trouble)
<zorael> meh :>
<zorael> works fine, but think I found a bug with the app launcher and wanted someone to confirm
<aga> maybe the shortest is to try and install again everything
<aga> because it seems it's slightly freaked out
<dwidmann> aga: reboot and see if it boots first
<aga> ok
<aga> be right back
<dwidmann> aga: actually, before that, lets see if its fixed
<dwidmann> aga: do you still have that grub shell opened?
<aga> i just closed it but i can open it again
<dwidmann> aga: kay, lets do that, open that, then chroot in
<aga> ok, done
<aga> now grub shell?
<dwidmann> aga: yep
<aga> ok done as well
<dwidmann> now, type "configfile /grub/menu.lst"
<dwidmann> or maybe "configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<aga> without quotes i assume?
<dwidmann> one of those
<dwidmann> right
<aga> invalid device requested
<dwidmann> oh, wait, forgot, we need to set the root first :\
<dwidmann> maybe "root (hd0,5)" will work, I hope
<aga> no error thrown
<aga> it did it without complaints
<dwidmann> aga: cool, now try the two lines above
<aga> ok now i have 'something'
<aga> like a list of places
<dwidmann> the "configfile" commands should bring up the grub menu you see on startup, if it's working properly
<aga> yeap
<aga> that's the one
<dwidmann> give it a whirl :)
<aga> just enter?
<dwidmann> yup
<aga> invalid device requested
<aga> on the 4 options :(
<dwidmann> hmmm
<dwidmann> pick one of them and press 'e'
<aga> ok done
<dwidmann> what doe it have?
<aga> kernel /boot/vmlinuxsomenumbersgeneric root=uuid=lots of lettrs and numbers
<aga> initrd /boot/initrd.img.numbers-generic
<rgl> hi
<aga> but i think that's /dev/sda1
<dwidmann> aga: hmm, try quitting the grub shell and type "update-grub"
<aga> oki
<rgl> I really like the desktop of kde, but I would prefer for it to not show all the widget in the desktop, but instead, show them like os x (ie. after I press some key combination). is that possible?
<dwidmann> aga: hopefully that will re-write that file and things will want to work
<aga> ok i did now grub and arrow up hold on a sec
<Greenery> rgl: maybe you could set another activity, one activity with no widget the other with widgets
<Happyness> Hello, I have a problem with my sound. I wondering is there any chance in the world to reset EVERY SINGLE SETTING which I have configured for my sound. I think there is some conflict inside Phonon because I have isntalled and changes a lot of sound settings in gstreamer, pulseaudio, alsa, oss, xine etc.
<aga> now invalid device requested
<aga> with both commands
<dwidmann> aga: which commands?
<aga> the ones starting by configfile
<Happyness> And I do not want to reinstall a clean copy of Kubuntu 9.04 again.
<tangtang> i have a wireless card, D-link DWA 120 and i want to crack wifi, but i use driver ndiswrapper and it don't support to crack . What driver should i do ?
<aga> any of them is working now
<dwidmann> aga: did you run "root (hd0,5) first?
<aga> no, i just noticed and i was just running it
<aga> sorry
<aga> nah
<aga> invalid device requested all along dwidmann
<dwidmann> aga: don't be sorry, at least you picked up on it by yourself, give yourself some credit :)
<dwidmann> :(
<aga> hey no sad faces. we tried
<dwidmann> so ..... root (hd0,5) .... = invalid device requested?
<aga> it didnt want to work... so i will just reinstall :) sometimes is like that
<aga> yep dwidmann
<tangtang> Help me please
<aga> the problemis that i do not see any of my partitions in the query i put you
<dwidmann> grub is such a miserable pain. aga, do you have anything you want backed up? (like, maybe the installed packages list or whatnot)
<tangtang> i read some book but i usefull for PCI not usb
<aga> hmmm i have all my stuff in that /dev/sda1 partition imentioned before
<aga> my system only contains files and applications... no data whatsoever
<aga> if it's in / it's not important... only /dev/sda1 can't be lost... tons of pictures and so on
<rgl> Greenery, thx.  I look at that (don't know yet what is an activity ;)
<dwidmann> aga: but have you installed any packages since install, that you would like to have installed without effort later, is what I was asking ...
<aga> hmmm not really dwidmann i had to reinstall everything this morning... i had one of my brightest ideas ever... trying to install gentoo without any guide hehehehe
<Greenery> rgl: if you click on the top right hand corner, you can zoom out and then add activity there
<dwidmann> aga:, if so, this is what would do it  -- dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' f 3 | tr '\n' ' ' > backup_list
<dwidmann> everything this morning? Ouch
<aga> yeah i just had a shot of inspiration
<aga> and then wheni was updating kubuntu, all froze and i got that kernel panic ;d
<aga> one of those perfect days ;))
<aga> so today i will spend my day fine tuning the lappy again... which teaches me a very valuable lesson
<dwidmann> aga: before you do the reinstall, back up your logs and take a look at them, maybe you can find out why it froze and report a bug or two ... hehehe
<aga> where are they?
<dwidmann> aga: /var/log
<aga> mount blabla?/
<dwidmann> aga: definitely want dmesg ... maybe syslog, might as well throw in kern.log too
<dwidmann> aga: well, wait, I guess for now they would be in /media/sda6/var/log ...
<aga> moment
<aga> jeeez i just opened dolphin
<aga> my root is there, mounted
<aga> same for my /dev/sda
<aga> and this is just great dwidmann
<aga> i copied the logs into the /dev/sda1 partition without issues
<aga> the whole log folder -.-
<dwidmann> aga: and that's a problem?
<aga> no its great
<aga> just surprising
<aga> and nice to see that all is there still ;d
<aga> ok going for that reinstallation... thanks for your effort dwidmann :)
<aga> very much appreciated
<aga> bbl
<dwidmann> aga: good luck, and good night :)
<DennisBagley> anyone : can anyone tell me where i can set kde's window manager back to kwin?
<Happyness> I have a question, why does KpackageKit block some updates and some not?
<dwidmann> DennisBagley: does "kwin --replace" do anything? for the short time, if that works, you could jut put that in a script and have it run on login
<DennisBagley> dwidmann : thats done the job - will add it to startup for now
<alba_> dwidmann:
<alba_> stll here?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<aga> maybe you won't believe it... but it booted just fine
<aga> :D thanks a bunch!!!
<DennisBagley> thanks - any idea where kde will be picking the wm setting from - i thnk it is user specific
<wirechief> aga  it worked ?
<aga> jup
<wirechief> amazing
<aga> don't ask me why or how or when... i just booted just in case and booted into the system just fine
<wirechief> so you have two copies of the install now?
<aga> hmmm i dont think so
<aga> all looks normal, like always
<aga> i need to reboot
<aga> be right back
<aga> oh not yet
<weudes> ola turma bom dia
<weudes> estou querendo colocar no ubuntu o kde 4.1 fica bom?
<alba_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<weudes> estou testando o kubuntu aqui e estou gostando
<ante_> so, I'm running the Jaunty beta and I'm experiencing the system freezing a couple of times a day, and the only thing I can do is to reboot it
<ante_> is this a common problem?
<ante_> and most importantly, is there a solution?
<aga> ante_:  for jaunty issues try #ubuntu+1
<aga> they are more on the top of bugs and so on
<dwidmann> aga: that's great news!
<ante_> aga: ok, thanks
<dwidmann> aga: you're welcome
<aga> oh yeah dwidmann thought you were gone to sleep already,.. but wanted to tell you anyway thanks a bunch again :)
<dwidmann> aga: and away to bed for me, I've put it off for too long already
<dwidmann> (too long = 52 minutes)
<aga> yeah i think im gonna dress up and go to the swimmng pool
<aga> i dunno what to do but...
<mnd999> Hi, anyone else seeing wine corrupting the kde4 font cache?
<wirechief> so was that a reinstall from the net ? that you performed aga ?
<aga> i think i will rather stay today
<aga> hmmm no wirechief i did not reinstall finally
<aga> i just booted and all worked fine
<aga> you know just try before formatting once agai
<aga> *again
<wirechief> ok so you just reinstalled grub
<aga> well kind of
<dwidmann> wirechief: rather than resintalling, chrooting in & fixing, then making very sure that grub was in good working order before letting things go
<aga> dwidmann:  said it better hehe
<BluesKaj> ante_ , your question can be answered in #ubuntu+1, it's the jaunty room
<ante_> BluesKaj: yeah, I'm aware of that now thank you :)
<aga> dwidmann:  if after sleeping you feel like looking for the logs let me know
<aga> i dunno what should i look for there
<dwidmann> aga: will look for "trouble" :) What trouble will look like is hard to say, if it's present .... but oftentimes things like that can be blaringly obvious so it's worth trying to look.
<aga> ok which were the files again? dmesg and?/
<dwidmann> syslog
<dwidmann> aga: I'd look at syslog first
<aga> oki doki i will take a look at it
<dwidmann> and if you want timestamps of when to look, maybe messages, because that will give you a decent idea of when the system went down and came back up
<aga> it looks like they are all empty :S
<aga> ill check it later
<aga> slowly
<dwidmann> aga: might be worth looking at the *.0.log versions, or older maybe
<aga> aha i see
<dwidmann> aga: (after they get ever so big, it archives the old stuff)
<aga> makes sense :D i need to check them slowly... after my lunch i think today i deserve it :p
<dwidmann> kay, good luck, talk to you later
<mnd999> hi, anyone else see wine messing up the font cache on kde4?
<aga> yeah sleep well.. and thanks again, really
<mnd999> just me then? or is this the wrong forum this tpe of question?
<habish> Has anyone been able to access the Kubuntu forums?
<konrad1207> hello all
<plastikman> hello
<konrad1207> I have a problem with ext4 file system
<konrad1207> does anybody know, which packages I need
<plastikman> sorry, not use it
<konrad1207> hmmm
<konrad1207> so many people, maybe somebody will know
<mnd999> is ext4 recommended? from what i read there are still data  loss issues
<mnd999> linus was also not very compliamentry about the design
<konrad1207> from phoronix I read
<konrad1207> it speeds up whole system
<konrad1207> a lot
<mnd999> but if you lose data thats irrelevant
<konrad1207> data loss
<konrad1207> was about
<konrad1207> time window
<konrad1207> before it actually writes data to disk
<mnd999> yeah something like that
<konrad1207> in ext3 it was 5 sekonds
<konrad1207> in ext4 it may be up to 1 minute
<Happyness> WHY does KPackage block some updates like gwenview+
<mnd999> 1 min is a hell of a lot of data on modern systems
<Raylz> when i change from folderview to desktop, my plasmoids get moved and cant be moved to the original place, when i then change from desktop to folderview, the icons are too big; do you experience the same behavior in jaunty like me?
<plastikman> make upgrade system using aptitude
<plastikman> or dist-upgrade
<plastikman> i had similar problem
<offender> can someone of you be my urinating friend
<offender> can someone of you be my urinating friend
<joopajoo> no, we can't
<jussi01> !away > fontknocker|zzz
<ubottu> fontknocker|zzz, please see my private message
<joopajoo> quiet channel...
<jussi01> joopajoo: sunday...
<alxju> :)
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> I would like to have an area an my kicker with small icons for some applications I use most often. had that in kde 3.5. Already possible with 4.2?
<jussi01> wizkoder: yep, its a plasmoid, just add it as normal
<jussi01> wizkoder: its called "quicklaunch"
<wizkoder> okay thanx. added quicklaunch. now its on the complete right side of my kicker. I do not understand how to move it yet...
<wizkoder> found it :-)
<wizkoder> works totally different now
<wizkoder> what about desktop search? read nepomuk will be in jaunty. but not in the standard install?
<joopajoo> nepomuk is already in intrepid. it just doesn't have a proper user interface.
<alxju> i want to use a printer on my kubuntu but it doesnt work (no linux driver available) (dell j740). other ways are possible to do it works?
<aga> how to change the computer name? i know it is possible without formatting, but i don't remember the command
<jussi01> !hostname | aga
<ubottu> aga: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jussi01> hrm, not really...
<aga> hmmm no not one
<aga> not that one :p
<jussi01> :D
<aga> i know i have read about it here i just cannot remember the command...
<aga> jeez where are my brains
<skarn> where should I go if I need help with a package that does not build in my PPA?
<elvis1> Hola puedes ayudarme tengo problemas con ubunto cuando duro mucho rato fuera que vuervo a entrar se me inabilita la pantalla y no hace nada\
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hhlp> anyone knows if ktorrent use Bittorrent protocol or what protocols use ?
<aga> hmmm should use bittorrent protocol... unless there's more than one protocol to download torrents
<aga> then i dunno
<Dragnslcr> Yes, it uses the BitTorrent protocol
<aga> is there any other for downloading torrents?
<hhlp> thx Dragnslcr :)
<Eruaran> Has anyone here recorded their desktop with kwin effects on ?
<cedrick79> bonjour
<joshjtl> anyone know of a simple sound recorder app?
<cuznt> audacity
<cuznt> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<LjL> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<joshjtl> yeah audacity i guess i was hoping for a qt/kde app
<cuznt> krecord
<cuznt> thats mono
<joshjtl> cuznt: that sounds fine except its not in the repos
<cuznt> !
<cuznt> !krec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krec
 * cuznt stares @ the bot
<LjL> !info krec
<ubottu> Package krec does not exist in intrepid
<Jampiter> I'm having an issue playing DVDs. I have libdvdcss installed and I have run "ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd". In Xine, I can get to the language select menu (first menu) of this DVD then it says it cannot be read. I've had a message in the terminal that says this: "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". How can I remedy this?
<cuznt> !info krecord
<ubottu> Package krecord does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> oh
<joshjtl> yeah sucks
<LjL> krec is probably kde 3.5 only
<joshjtl> i know lame
<LjL> !find krec
<ubottu> Found: krecipes, krecipes-data, krecipes-doc, krecordmydesktop
<cuznt> it went way back
<LjL> cuznt: i'm running Hardy, so i have it
<cuznt> !psag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psag
<aga> anyone knows of a decent program to download and manage podcasts? amarok does not let me advance if needed...
<cuznt> !info podcasts
<ubottu> Package podcasts does not exist in intrepid
<aga> the best one i know is rythmbox but i was wondering if there is any kde one
<cuznt> gnome has one
<cuznt> but i forget
<aga> yeah that's the one i know
<aga> rythmbox i think
<cuznt> someone stole my ipod in october,,,
<aga> i think i will keep on using it
<aga> i haven't managed to make my ipod sync yet
<aga> but there's a radio program i like to listen... only problem is that it's too late for me:d
<cuznt> gtkpod ?
<joshjtl> i guess im stuck installing audacity
<aga> hmmm nope won't sync my ipod...and i never managed to use it as a player of the podcasts
<cuznt> gPodder
<aga> so i will stick to rythmbox
<aga> neither c
<aga> i think i've tried them all cuznt... unless something has changed in the last month or so...
<cuznt> ok
<cuznt> i only had 1 that syncd
<cuznt> and i forget
<aga> it's no problem i have plenty of music already... and i don't use it that much
<aga> i will go with it at some point but at the moment... it's okay
<Jampiter> I'm having an issue playing DVDs. I have libdvdcss installed and I have run "ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd". In Xine, I can get to the language select menu (first menu) of this DVD then it says it cannot be read. I've had a message in the terminal that says this: "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". How can I remedy this?
<joshjtl> hrmm cant get audacity to record from my laptop mic
<aga> ohmnie
<aga> i just lost firefox
<joshjtl> how do i find out where my mic is? i need to set it up with kwave
<aga> now... this is interesting, i do not have audio at all
<dwu2> aga: have you tried banshee for syncing your ipod? works fine for me...
<aga> tried a few things a while ago... got too fed up and right now is in my todo list
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I run Intrepid and I wonder if anyone has the same difficulty in finding the Handbook/Help Files for Kaffeine and Amarok [to name a few]. Thanks in advance
<Jampiter> I'm having an issue playing DVDs. I have libdvdcss installed and I have run "ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd". In Xine, I can get to the language select menu (first menu) of this DVD then it says it cannot be read. I've had a message in the terminal that says this: "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". How can I remedy this?
<demmon> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<demmon> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<karsten_> HALLO HALLO HALLO HALLO
<devilsadvocate> demmon, virtualbox is great for small applications and such
<Jampiter> I'm having an issue playing DVDs. I have libdvdcss installed and I have run "ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd". In Xine, I can get to the language select menu (first menu) of this DVD then it says it cannot be read. I've had a message in the terminal that says this: "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable". How can I remedy this?
<demmon> devilsadvocate:  yah i know i am searching for one client
<doleyb> Jampiter: do other players work? (not xine)
<Jampiter> doleyb: Thank you! No, Totem and Dragon do not work either..
<cuznt> maybe it is the dvd itself jampiter
<Jampiter> cuznt: None of my DVDs will work :(
<cuznt> osnap
<cuznt> twas a thought
<Jampiter> It's ok
<doleyb> Jampiter: But you can see the menu from the dvd??  did you try mplayer?
<Jampiter> doleyb: Only one before it crashed.. I'll try Mplayer
<doleyb> Jampiter: (You installed these via medibuntu right!?)
<Jampiter> Uh.. no
<Jampiter> doleyb: No, I didn't. Just plain Ubuntu with Kubuntu packages#
<devilsadvocate> Jampiter, encrypted dvd support not available .. probably need some non-free stuff to run it. google might help. also, there may be a drm issu?e
<doleyb> Jampiter: So where did get libdvdcss?
<marco__> hey
<marco__> anybody is having both vista and kubuny on his pc??????
<doleyb> marco__: I have it, but i never use vista..!
<marco__> ok
<Guest94183> i hve windows xp on vmwarer server i want to share files betwenn xp the guest os and kubutu 8.10 the hosr os how i do this i need documintationor how to
<marco__> I am going to install intrepid on my friend's pc
<Jampiter> doleyb: I think Ubuntu shipped with it, although I may have got it from the repositories a while back
<marco__> I want to be sure there will be no problem
<etric> marco__ i have vista and kubuntu on my thinkpad too
<marco__> ok
<marco__> so no problem at all??
<etric> there is no problem at all
<Jampiter> Nope
<Jampiter> No problem
<marco__> no mbr errors, gurb errors or stuff?
<doleyb> Jampiter: I doubt that, why don't you try medibuntu
<etric> nope can select vista from the grub menu just fine
<Jampiter> Ah
<marco__> ok
<Jampiter> doleyb: How large is medibuntu?
<marco__> great guys
<marco__> love ya all
<marco__> I appreciate it
<doleyb> Jampiter: as large as it needs to be.
<doleyb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<psyco> anyone have a guide for setting up a OS X VM?
<psyco> im using virtual box
<doleyb> Jampiter: just read that and follow that, i'll do everything fix you.
<Jampiter> doleyb: Thank you :)
<Guest94183>  i hve windows xp on vmwarer server i want to share files betwenn xp the guest os and kubutu 8.10 the host os how i do this i need documintation or how to
<vishalrao> Hello, I would like to make changes to http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/tasks/abstracttaskitem.cpp
<vishalrao> Any links to how to go about it? What source packages to download and how to rebuild and reinstall oafter changing?
<vishalrao> For kubuntu amd64
<vishalrao> I have "sources" selected in KPackageKit repos list
<vishalrao> running jaunty amd64 btw
<joopajoo> Sysinfo for 'tietokone': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz at 2003 MHz (5666 bogomips), HD: 605/683GB, RAM: 3885/3959MB, 194 proc's, 2.21d up
<joopajoo> why it says "Q9550  @ 2.83GHz at 2003 MHz" ???
<joopajoo> 2003 MHz?
<vishalrao> joopajoo: intel speedstep ?
<joopajoo> maybe?
<vishalrao> disable EIST in BIOS , perhaps a power setting in KDE (set to performance) should fix it...
<joopajoo> but is this normal with this processor?
<vishalrao> sure it is normal :)
<vishalrao> if you run heavy task it should go back up to full speed
<joopajoo> so it powers up automatically, and there is nothing to worry about?
<vishalrao> yes
<joopajoo> ok
<vishalrao> why dont you try it now... run some CPU intensive task...
<vishalrao> play back video, encode etc...
<vishalrao> run some filter in GIMP
<joopajoo> Sysinfo for 'tietokone': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz at 2003 MHz (5666 bogomips), HD: 605/683GB, RAM: 3932/3959MB, 194 proc's, 2.21d up
<joopajoo> and now it is encoding x264
<vishalrao> reopen the sysinfo tool/window now?
<joopajoo> 2003.000 MHz
<vishalrao> maybe its a KDE power management bug then...
<maria> hello
<doleyb> vishalrao: do you have guidance-power-manage icon?
<maria> does anyone know how to get the screensaver to stop asking for a password?
<joopajoo> no
<joopajoo> there are some settings in "system settings" for CPU frequence scaling
<vishalrao> doleyb: no, im running jaunty :)
<maria> in the screensaver settings I disabled Require password to stop, but it still asks for the password
<vishalrao> maria: try logout and log back in, then?
<maria> okay
<doleyb> vishalrao: So maybe you should go the jaunty channel, #ubuntu+1
<vishalrao> perhaps the screensaver has a bug where it doesnt check that setting...
<vishalrao> doleyb: right, let me try there :)
<maria> i will see if there is anything about a bug in the forums
<maria> thanks for your help
<billy> Kubuntu 9.04 is getting better and better!  Wow
<gkffcks> Is there a way to install amarok 3.5 on kubuntu jaunty?
<dennis_> test
<billy> good luck, I am on amarok 2.0.2 on Kubuntu 9.04
<billy__> loving Kubuntu 9.04, it's getting better and better with updates
<coffee|_|D> yo morning peeps :) rise and shine!!!!
<coffee|_|D> heh
<billy__> hey coffee !  Good morning
<coffee|_|D> hey billy :D
<aga> does anyone know if kdeparted is in the live dvd? need to resize my root partition and i just can think on doing it that way
<aga> and morning coffee|_|D
<coffee|_|D> wow it's sunday morning here and i've got mah coffee mug full woohoo
<coffee|_|D> hey aga :D
<aga> lol sunday is almost over here ;)
<aga> be right back... need to restart my sunday experiments :D
<coffee|_|D> hehe
<billy__> I'm on my Kubuntu 9.04 Toughbook and it's soooo cool
<doleyb> billy__: whats cool with it?
<joshjtl> hey folks, how can i find fastest kubuntu iso download mirror? torrent is being way slow
<billy__> I stayed out of Kubuntu 8.10 just a little too edgy, but 9.04 with KDE 4.2.2 in much improved..
<joshjtl> billy__: have you tried 8.10 with kde 4 ?
<billy__> I tried 8.10 w KDE 4 but I like the 9.04 code better, running on the Dell Mini 9 also
<joshjtl> billy__: im actually going back to 8.10 from 9.04 ... not ready yet too many things not working on my dell laptop
<coffee|_|D> oh cool!
<coffee|_|D> i have an acer netbook i'm thinking of installing linux on
<joshjtl> go for it
<joshjtl> kde rocks
<joshjtl> really really rocks
<coffee|_|D> hehe
<billy__> I load from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<etric> always worth a try :) thats what dual boot is fo r ;)
<joshjtl> kicks all other guis way out of the water in my opinion
<coffee|_|D> only one thing i don't have a ext. cdrom drive :( i could use the 4gig sdcard i have though
<billy__> Kubuntu 9.04 is runnning great on my Dell Mini 9.
<coffee|_|D> sweet
<joshjtl> billy mic and all hardware runningcorrectly?
<joshjtl> sorry meant billy__
<billy__> get a high cap USB stick
<billy__> yes my mic and camera are running great with several updates
<coffee|_|D> i have a usb adapter, is 4 gigs enough?
<janka> Anybody know how to put tabulator how to do this in pascal please: writeln(a,' * ', b ,' ???TAB??? = ' a*b);
<billy__> 4 GB of USB should be enough, standard Kubuntu is only ~700mb ?
<coffee|_|D> aah cool :)
<billy__> got 2 roll, check with all later. have a good day!
<aga> is there any partition tool in the live cd of kubuntu 8.10?
<aga> need to make some changes to my root partition
<gkffcks> qtparted, I think, but it's not that good or intuitive...
<gkffcks> imo
<aga> i just have qt4 settings...
<joshjtl> as far kde 4 goes, whats the status in intrepid?
<aga> where is grub installed in kubuntu by default? in MBR?
<chris0111> /boot/grub/
<chris0111> aga:
<Laeborg> how can i mount /dev/media/data to /media/bigdrive at startup (fstab) ?
<aga> thanks chris0111
<chris0111> no prob aga ;)
<aga> Laeborg:  you will need fstab yep
<Laeborg> ye i know, I have been looking in /etc/fstab, but how do this works ?
<aga> is the drive an external one?/
<Laeborg> no
<Laeborg> but its setup with lvm
<aga> then you need to know which is it's name.. /dev/sda'what'
<Laeborg> /dev/media/data
<aga> for example i have a partition mounted like that, the first entry is /dev/sda1 /home/alba/stuff...
<Laeborg> ext3 fs
<aga> hmm /media/data is a mount point
<Laeborg> no /dev/media/data is mounted to /media/bigdrive
<aga> dunno, that's really not the way i fill in fstab
<aga> but i aint no expert
<aga> since /media is a folder in / i would say that's not the right 'device' just a mount point
<aga> check it with fdisk -l
<noren> hi all
<aga> hello noren... do you have any idea of how to resize a partition from the live dvd?
<chris0111> aga why did you want resize a partition?
<aga> need to install something and i want to do it in /dev/sda6
<noren> aga: try running gparted from there
<aga> but since my root system is there, i need to do it from the live dvd
<aga> it'snot here noren
<aga> really odd...nothing like gparted, kparted or even evmsn
<chris0111> you can chance the partition-table (own risk)
<chris0111> like you install a new os and then the cs "resize" current os's
<aga> no nono
<aga> i dont want to manually change the partition table ;)
<noren> try installing it sudo apt-get install gparted <<< it will get u that for this session
<chris0111> you don't need make it "manually" use a ubuntu install cd
<chris0111> in the point of partionation
<chris0111> you go to manually
<tatters> in the clock it displays timezone by capitol cities where would I change the file so it displays a city nme I choose?
<chris0111> and change the kbytes
<aga> then i would need to cut the installation in the middle chris0111
<chris0111> tatters -> system settings
<aga> and i would risk kubuntu not to work?
<chris0111> do you have free space on your os?
<chris0111> aga?
<noren> try installing gparted in  while running live cd
<aga> yeap chris0111 more than enough
<aga> but i do not want to touch the big partition
<aga> yeah it's installing noren ;d
<noren> rem it will only last for this seesion if u reboot it wont be there
<aga> well if i can do the changes to the partition... i am happy
<aga> problemis that i need to resize my root partition so it needs ot be unmounted
<tatters> chris0111: where is the setting I cannot find it , only thing I can find is to choose city by the capitol
<jliendo> hola
<jliendo> alguien vive ?
<noren> jliendo: english only here
<jliendo> excuse me, please i nedd help with my kubuntu
<chris0111> tatters: wait a sec
<tatters> chris0111: np
<noren> jliendo: what is the prob ??
<noren> aga: remember to back  up anything important before doing anything
<aga> yeah noren... just my whole kubuntu system can be affected :p all the important data is in the partition i dont want to touch hihi
<tatters> I presume I need to edit the file which holds the names of the capitol cities and change the entry for London to one of my own choosing
<chris0111> tatters:
<tatters> yup
<chris0111> system settings -> general -> regional & language maybe?
<tatters> been there chris but cant seem to find anythng usefull
<joshjtl> anyone know where kubuntu 8.10 cd md5sums are?
<Happyness> I have a question, why does KpackageKit block some updates and some not in jaunty develope release 9.04?
<noren> joshjtl: http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/8.10/
<noren> Happyness: that cud be answered better in #ubuntu+1
<Happyness> noren: Why not here if i may ask?
<noren> !jaunty | Happyness
<ubottu> Happyness: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Happyness> noren: Alright, thank you :)
<bielefuben> Anyone know the status of kubuntuforums.net?
<Happyness> noren: Just for your notice, nobody is willing to answer that question in ubuntu+1, whys that?
<noren> ppl will only answer if they know the answer :)
<Happyness> noren: Alright, which means nobody can answer my question? :P Sorry for my language and attitude for the moment, but that just sucks ashole.
<Pollywog> I prefer KDE 3.5.10 over KDE 4.  Is it possible to upgrade to Intrepid or Jaunty and keep KDE 3?
<Unksi> Pollywog: there is an unofficial repo with kde3 packages somewhere
<Pollywog> Unksi: ty
<Unksi> no idea how well it works, havent tested it
<Unksi> yw
<Pollywog> it just seems that if I upgrade to KDE4, I will lose features
<noren> kde4.2 is far better than kde4.0
<Pollywog> noren: I will give 4.2 a try then thanks
<noren> anyone where cn i check the list of the daemons started at the boot time, i mean the file containing the list of it
<Dragnslcr> Think they're all in /etc/init.d/
<w-heat> there's a vile bug in KDE 4.2.2 where the search box doesn't get focus on the kicker/application starter. Makes it useless - I'd stick with 4.2.1 until it's fixed
<aga> ok...nice issue.. i just fixed my partitions table which was all messed up
<aga> nice and easy...
<aga> i fixed fstab, but now i guess i should fix also something in grub
<aga> i just don't know what or how... any suggestions?
<lokke-le> join +kubuntu-de
<DVD-RAM> OH
<jonah> hey guys, just wondering how i get kde 4.2.2 for kubuntu intrepid? i added the repo on the news page but i can't see any updates??
<p_quarles> jonah: have you checked your version since running apt-get upgrade ?
<jonah> p_quarles: that's just it, there's nothing to upgrade... i don't think the packages are there?? has anyone else got 4.2.2 yet on intrepid??
<cesar_> hola
<cesar_> aqui se habla español???
<Guest7617> a
<cesar__> alguien habla español?
<vitor> oi para todos
<vitor> alguem de petropolis
<jonah> hello anyone know how to get 4.2.2 kde on intrepid?
<cesar__> que es petropolis?
<p_quarles> !es | cesar__
<ubottu> cesar__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jonah> i don't get it, added the repo as on kde news page but no updates are showing, has anyone else got this to work?
<p_quarles> jonah: what repo are you referring to?
<jonah> p_quarles: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<ubuntu_> help guys i cant log in on my kubuntu log directly to xp
<ubuntu_> how i change it
<p_quarles> jonah: okay, that's the one that has the latest version for Intrepid; you still never answered my question about doublechecking your version
<ubuntu_> disapeared grub any iidea how i bring it back
<ubuntu_> goes to windows
<jayhunold> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> yes i have lost after install windows
<Cyclist2> I run Intrepid; has anyone experienced difficulty in obtaining the Handbook for Kaffeine or Amarok after installing them on Gnome?
<joshjtl> hey folks, anyone get plasma widget stasks to run on Intrepid?
<rggarcia> does anybody know what is wrong architecture 'i386' problem?
<rggarcia> anybody??
<aga> which processor do you have rggarcia?
<rggarcia> core 2 duo 2.66
<Pollywog> rggarcia: and also, are you installing Ubuntu on virtualbox?
<rggarcia> i'm using kubuntu 64nits
<Pollywog> rggarcia: that might be a problem if you are installing with virtualbox
<aga> where do you get that error rggarcia?
<aga> or when or doing what?
<rggarcia> when i open a deb package...
<rggarcia> like adept manager
<aga> hmm you might be using the wrong one
<linuka> hi met malem
<aga> if you are using 64 bits you need packages for 64 bits arch and not for 32
<linuka> mana ya yang indo
<rggarcia> right..but if theres no 32b pack?
<aga> hmm i guess you will need to compile... it cannot be mixed that's why you're getting that error i think
<rggarcia> hum..i read about ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<rggarcia> there is repos
<rggarcia> in
<aga> i really dunno rggarcia my understanding is that 32 and 64 bits cannot be mixed... (do you have those libraries installed?)
<aga> i have always used 32 bits so i may very well be wrong
<aga> but the error sounds like that
<rggarcia> yes i do...but do i have to restart  x server?
<aga> hmmm you get the error while trying to install right?
<rggarcia> i had the error..after i read about and install the pack...but didn't restart the server
<rggarcia> do i have to?
<aga> hmm i am not really sure what you were trying to do, depending on what you have installed you may need to reboot the computer, restart x or do nothing
<rggarcia> right..let me reboot it...
<aga> and also, depending on what you have installed it may also be a problem to reboot
<rggarcia> brb
<aga> wait!!!!
<rggarcia> ok
<aga> what did you install if i can ask?
<rggarcia> problem to reboot?
<rggarcia> yes ofc
<aga> sometimes rebooting the system may make matters worse
<rggarcia> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-sun-java6-bin
<rggarcia> only this two
<aga> well it doesnt look like it will be a big issue... but have your livecd near you in case
<aga> i dunno really
<shock_day13> aga
<aga> shock_day13:
<shock_day13> guess what
<aga> as i said my understanding is that they should not be mixed
<rggarcia> yes i have the live cd..
<aga> but my understanding may be wrong
<rggarcia> right..
<aga> what's up shock_day13?
<rggarcia> let me show you something
<aga> i mean i am not an authority i have screwed my system 4 times today already
<aga> :p
<shock_day13> i tried to upgrade today throught hat repository but after everything was downloaded and installed when i restarted my pc i just got text no gui
<aga> these inspired days... oh joy
<shock_day13> the adventures
<aga> but you're using gnome or kde shock_day13?
<rggarcia> ahhhaah
<shock_day13> kde 4.1
<aga> you know what to do on a sunny spring day.. mess with partition tables and grub
<aga> perfect sunday ;)
<rggarcia> This is the mean reason for this forum, and also why you need to be very specific in what piece of software you are trying to install... I can't look into my crystal ball and give you more help.
<rggarcia> Here are some pointers:
<rggarcia> 1: Go to synaptic package manager > type the name in search for the software that you want to install > if it's there install the software. To make this work optimally, enable all repositories. If this is still a black box for you, read, read, read all information about how to install software under linux.
<rggarcia> 2: If 64 bits software packages are not available see the first two stickied posts on this forum.
<rggarcia> 3: Install the 32 bit libraries for software : IA32 libs plus dependencies (again more forum and other reading).
<rggarcia> 4: If there is no way out: download the source code of the software, install the build essential package, compile the software yourself. (that requires more linux knowledge).
<rggarcia> I am sorry but there is no other way.
<rggarcia> aga: take a look on this
<shock_day13> hey aga how many times have you installed linux distros till now
<aga> it depends shock_day13... in winter the number of installations raises ;)
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> my count till today is
<shock_day13> ubuntu 8.04 = 23 times
<shock_day13> fedora 9 = 17 times
<shock_day13> kubuntu 8.04 = 3
<aga> ohmie
<shock_day13> opensuse 11.0 = 6
<shock_day13> ubuntu 8.10 = 9
<shock_day13> kubuntu 8.10 = 14
<aga> i think rggarcia that rebooting wont harm but i would remove both packages purging all very well
<shock_day13> fedora 10 = 1
<aga> and find some other workaround
<shock_day13> sabayon = 4
<aga> ok ok shock_day13... you win ;)
<aga> compiling the software or something...
<rggarcia> aga, did you read?
<shock_day13> thank you thank you
<aga> yeah rggarcia
<rggarcia> what did you understand...nothing to do?
<aga> compiling to do :p
<aga> 2: If 64 bits software packages are not available see the first two stickied posts on this forum. <--- unless there, there is someother solution
<rggarcia> yes but i didn't find it lol
<rggarcia> let me see it again
<rggarcia> which linux are you using?
<aga> and shock_day13 sometimes is nice to try to fix the problems before formatting hihihihi
<rggarcia> aga?
<aga> you mean distro or architecture?
<shock_day13> well formatting is a solution
<shock_day13> my hdd is going to kill me one day
<aga> hmm shock_day13 you can't imagine the fun of fixing it ;)
<shock_day13> only if i would've know how to
<aga> well... you get the live cd, come here and ask :D
<aga> happened to me earlier this morning... kernel panic
<aga> we fixed it ;)
<aga> then i tried to put in order my partitions table and grub error 17 then i got fed up and installed debian :D
<shock_day13> are you a programmer or a developer?
<aga> me?
<rggarcia> sorry...my bad..yyou use kubuntu right?
<aga> i am just a pain who asks ;)
<shock_day13> lol
<aga> right now i am on the kubuntu live cd to install it back but i also have debian installed at the moment
<shock_day13> which one is better?
<aga> and i am about to try gentoo, probably in this week i just need the time
<aga> hmm shock_day13 that depends on what you like but they are quite similar IMO
<shock_day13> yeah kubuntu is based on debian right?
<aga> yeah sort of
<aga> it has many different things but yeah many similarities
<shock_day13> aga whts your real name?
<rggarcia> hum...but as i told, i'm nwe on linux...which linux do you think is the best, and easy to use?
<aga> aga ;p
<shock_day13> nice name
<aga> rggarcia:  my first distro was ubuntu... ubuntu / kubuntu are just fine... a lot of stuff to learn, but affordable, and with a great community support
<shock_day13> hey garcia if you are new to linux then go for ubuntu 8.10
<aga> and 32 bits rggarcia
<aga> will make matters easier ;p
<shock_day13> yeah the i386 structure
<shock_day13> hey aga after adding that repository for kde 4.2 and downloading the updates what happened with you?
<aga> hmm nothing??log in, log out and all normal
<shock_day13> did you get kde 4.2 properly or did you face any problems?
<shock_day13> lucky guy
<aga> see... as long as i don't get inspired and start doing "new stuff" normally i have no problems ;p
<shock_day13> when i logged back in it showed me th text login
<aga> today my computer froze updating something and i got a kernel  panic but i had been digging on it prior to that
<aga> so i dont blame it
<shock_day13> i guess i'll wait for jaunty
<aga> hmm
<aga> all the installation went well shock_day13?
<shock_day13> nope
<aga> when such thing happens just enter the live cd, connect here and ask
<aga> i mean, did you get any errors while installing?
<shock_day13> it asked me for mysql password
<shock_day13> but i just kept pressing enter
<aga> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<aga> that's the problem
<Unksi> shock_day13: that should not make any problems, it just puts an empty password
<aga> you cut the installation
<Unksi> as long as you press ok instead of cancelling it in any way
<aga> if you just enter whichever password it will configure everything... that's probably why you got the text loging
<shock_day13> well not exactly
<aga> and yeah
<aga> not cancel it in any way as Unksi said
<rggarcia> so aga i  installed the kubuntu 8.04 64b...but if i download the other one, am i going to  install everything again, or is there any way to keep it?
<shock_day13> ohk
<shock_day13> i'll try it again
<aga> mmm rggarcia you dont need to download a cd again
<aga> just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do
<aga> then you'll have the newer one
<aga> but 64 bits that is
<rggarcia> sorry, but let me see if i got...i just need to sudo apt-get??? and than, how do i change it to 32b?
<aga> nono
<aga> that you cannot do
<Unksi> rggarcia: if you want to change to 32bit, you have to reinstall from a 32bit disc
<aga> you can get a newer version with dist-upgrade
<aga> but to change to 32 bits you need to reinstall
<aga> and yes, you will have to reinstall all the apps
<Unksi> rggarcia: are you trying to update to 8.10?
<aga> Unksi:  he's new to linux and he's using a 64 bits arch
<rggarcia> a friend of mine told me to install the 64b arch
<Unksi> yea i noticed that, am having a bit hard time on trying to understand what he is saying :)
<aga> he's having issues to find some packages and asked me which distro was easier, i said ubuntu and kubuntu are ok, but 32 bits would make it easier
<aga> it comes from a lot of lines up Unksi ;)
<Unksi> rggarcia: that is fine unless you have some 3rd party software in 32bits only
<Unksi> aga: ok
<shock_day13> but then how to upgrade without loosing the apps and all in 32 bits?
<aga> you cannot change the arch in an upgrade shock_day13
<rggarcia> is there any way to do that?
<Unksi> shock_day13: you want to upgrade to 8.10?
<rggarcia> there's no way to do this
<shock_day13> so if jaunty launches and i have to upgrade i'll be loosing all the data?
<rggarcia> aga: does the newer version is ok for me to use?
<aga> no, because you will use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unksi> shock_day13: only if you want it to be 32bit
<aga> rggarcia:  if by newer you mean intrepid yes
<aga> do NOT take jaunty yet
<rggarcia> jaunty??
<aga> 8.10 that's the one you need :)
<aga> no beta versions please ;)
<Unksi> rggarcia: jaunty = 9.04
<shock_day13> kubuntu 9.04 JAUNTY JACKLOPE
<Unksi> still in beta, not recommended for normal users at the moment
<aga> we're all normal Unksi :p
<Unksi> aga: yea but i mean, users that are not comfortable having their systems totally crash any second and that dont know how to fix that ;)
<joshjtl> hey folks, anyone get plasma widget stasks to run on Intrepid?
<aga> i know i know Unksi just joking :D
<Unksi> :p
<aga> joshjtl:  is that a widget from kde 4.1??
<rggarcia> right so i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<aga> because those, won't work on kde 4,2
<aga> nooo rggarcia
<rggarcia> no?
<joshjtl> aga: no, i used to use it in Jaunty
<aga> see rggarcia
<aga> right now you're using 64 bits, 8.04 64 bits
<rggarcia> right
<aga> if you use apt-get dist-upgrade, you will be using 8.10 but still 64 bits
<joshjtl> aga: theres a package made in ppa but it wont install for me...
<rggarcia> yes understood..
<aga> if you want to change to 32 bits, you need to download the 8,10 live cd, and install it, but you will lose everything
<rggarcia> so you think that i should install the 32-b version?
<aga> we'll help you to set everything up if you need it
<Unksi> aga: you can't upgrade between releases with apt-get dist-upgrade, you have to use the separate system update tool for that
<aga> rggarcia:  i think it would be less complicated at some points
<aga> hmmmm
<aga> hmmm Unksi???
<shock_day13> hey aga should i mention mysql password this time?
<aga> never tried in kubuntu but i upgraded to lenny like that
<aga> i think
<aga> i did shock_day13 just enter whatever
<shock_day13> k
<joshjtl> intrepid doesnt seem to use kde looks for gtk apps (in particular firefox)
<Unksi> aga: like instructed here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<aga> hmmm now i don't know underdog7
<rggarcia> aga and u think that ubuntu is the best one for me now?
<Unksi> aga: ubuntu is a bit different on upgrading than lenny :)
<aga> rggarcia:  i do not think ;p i know ubuntu and kubuntu are great for starters
<aga> yeah i've noticed Unksi sorry
<underdog7> aga: ?
<Unksi> if i remember right, ubuntu should not be upgraded to a newer release like that since hoary/breezy
<aga> i have never upgraded... when it's time to upgrade i change distro :p you know exploring different worlds
<aga> i go and come hihi
<Unksi> :)
<Unksi> i usually just do a fresh install
<aga> rggarcia:  just start by ubuntu or kubuntu the one you like better... once you feel confi you can decide if you want to stay or try some other things
<shock_day13> but i guess i had seen upgrade option in suse
<aga> yeah that's my point Unksi... for a fresh install i go for really fresh stuf :P
<Unksi> then again, i usually switch between stable kubuntu, development kubuntu and debian unstable every 1-2 months :p
<aga> my next switch is gonna be gentoo we will see how it goes , bet we'll see us here again in a week
<Unksi> depending on how i feel on what i want to use :p
<Unksi> atm i have debian unstable on eeepc and intrepid with 4.2 on my laptop
<aga> you see... on me depends on how much adventure i feel like having
<rggarcia> understood..,,,i'll download it from kubuntu.org
<beer_> I plan to switch when kde 4 hits debian testing
<aga> hmmm
<Unksi> its coming to unstable in next few days/week or so
<aga> uuu got a bunch of things to do here and too little time
<aga> see you around guys have a nice one
<Unksi> see you
<rggarcia> Unksi, should i try kubuntu 8.04 ou 8.10?
<rggarcia> 32-b
<Unksi> rggarcia: do you have any problems with 64bit?
<rggarcia> yes with some packs..
<Unksi> which ones?
<rggarcia> i can't install because the arch
<beer_> rggarci; do you like kde 4.1 or kde 3.5
<rggarcia> for example, somes kubuntu the,es...the most of them is 32-b
<Unksi> rggarcia: then the quick & easy solution is to install 32bit version
<rggarcia> sorry beer, but i'm new here..i don't know the dif between them...i''m using kubuntu 8.04
<shock_day13> HEY FELLOWS WHICH HAS BEEN YOUR FAVOURITE DISTRO TILL NOW?
<rggarcia> righ Unksi..but Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<OutoLumo> rggarcia, is it blueish or blacksh?-)
<OutoLumo> blackish
<beer_> rggarcia: are you happy wiht kubuntu 8.04?
<Unksi> rggarcia: i'd say, use 8.04 for now, maybe try 9.04 when it comes out if you feel adventurous :)
<rggarcia> ok..i'll try it..but in 32b arch
<Unksi> shock_day13: either kubuntu or sidux/debian unstable with kde, wouldnt recommend that to new users though
<rggarcia> yes..i'm happy, but if there any newer  things, i'd prefer
<shock_day13> mine would be KUBUNTU 8.10
<beer_> why does new pople always think that new=bether ;)
<shock_day13> but im dying to use kde 4.2.2
<rggarcia> what is the dif betw 8.04 and 8.10?
<rggarcia> no..i didt say that..
<Unksi> rggarcia: main difference is kde 3.5 -> kde 4.1
<beer_> personligt I would stay with kde 3.5 (in this case kubuntu 8.04) to at least kde 4.3 (kubuntu 9.04)
<rggarcia> right...appearence?
<beer_> 9.10^
<shock_day13> 9.04 will be having kde 4.3???????????????????
<Unksi> shock_day13: 9.10 will
<Angelo> 'we]d3]\d
<Unksi> he made a typo and corrected it^
<shock_day13> k
<Unksi> 9.04 will have 4.2.2
<shock_day13> thts good too
<beer_> in kde 4.2 there is stil some problem with 2 x session on 2 different screens
<beer_> so there are at least one bug that prevent me from upgradeing
<shock_day13> then upgrade to kde4.2.1 or kde 4.2.2
<OutoLumo> shock_day13, kde 4.3 will be out in... August?
<shock_day13> i dunno
<beer_> that would not help since I am missing a featur and kde 4.2.2 is only bugfixing to kde 4.2
<beer_> and kde 4.3 will be out on July 28th  http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<shock_day13> hey unski is it that i'll have to upgrade to kde 4.2 from 4.1 before going to 4.2.2?
<OutoLumo> I'm sticking with KDE 3.5 until Kubuntu 9.4; I need some updates in my system, so I need to install 9.04 and KDE 4.2 comes with it. I've heard it's tolerable, though I'm waiting for 4.3 myself.
<ubuntuNOOB> i have problem installing kubuntu 8.10DVD AMD64, it seems that iso is corrupted, can i try to install by internet whitout cd or dvd?!
<Unksi> ubuntuNOOB: you need to have a cd to install, if the iso is corrupted, try downloading it again
<ubuntuNOOB> i have downloaded it 5 times, no problem with debian etch lol #?%$"&
<ubuntuNOOB> i fiund this tip, do u know someting about it? http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora
<Unksi> how does it show up as corrupted?
<ubuntuNOOB> simple when i try install, it don't start
<Unksi> at which point?
<ubuntuNOOB> this with last torrent download, and with other dvd i burned times ago it return me error pnpbios
<ubuntuNOOB> just next i go for install ubuntu menu
<Unksi> have you been able to install ubuntu on that machine before?
<CartoonCat> hello all
<ubuntuNOOB> i come from debian
<ubuntuNOOB> my machine is pentium dD
<ubuntuNOOB> it's 3 years old
<Unksi> hi CartoonCat
<CartoonCat> Is there a recomended way to install over a existing system while keeping the /home directory? (existing gentoo, going to kubuntu 8.10 or maybe 9.04)
<Unksi> CartoonCat: only if you have /home in a separate partition
<ubuntuNOOB> i think i have old debian parttion
<Unksi> i do that and i can reinstall while retaining all my settings and data :)
<CartoonCat> Unksi: I was afraid of that
<Unksi> CartoonCat: you could try using a live cd to remove everything except your /home from there and shrinking the partition to create a second one, but i would take backups before trying that
<Unksi> and if you have those backups, its just easier to delete it and create new partitions, and then just restore your /home :)
<CartoonCat> Unksi: and at that point, might as well blow everything away and come in clean =)
<AndySpain> hi!
<Unksi> CartoonCat: yep :)
<Unksi> hi AndySpain
<AndySpain> how can i listen to online radio stations like htt://www.surmusic.com
<CartoonCat> guess ill go to the office and shot everything over to the backup
<CartoonCat> might as well pickup 9.04 while im at it
<AndySpain> they need integrated windows media player or realplayer and I tried with konqueror and firefox but none works
<Unksi> AndySpain: not sure but you could try with some kind of vlc or mplayer plugin
<AndySpain> Unksi. firefox says it needs a plugin and i klick on search and it tells me no adecuate plugin is found
<Unksi> AndySpain: yep, you need a plugin.. vlc or mplayer might have one, not sure if they have one for wmv though
<AndySpain> where to get them?
<AndySpain> firefox searches itself, but doesn't find nothing
<Unksi> from your package manager, adept
<Unksi> mozilla-plugin-vlc or mozilla-mplayer
<AndySpain> ah, ok
<AndySpain> mozilla-mplayer seems to buffer at leas.
<AndySpain> least
<thebe> 150 Ok to send data.
<thebe> 451 Failure writing to local file.
<thebe> this is the error message during uploading of file in fTp server
<thebe> could any of you help me??
<thebe> file is created but with 0 byte size!
<AndySpain> mozilla-plugin-vlc does not ecxist, and mozilla-mplayer "plays" the radio stations however withouth sound
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thebe> 150 Ok to send data.
<thebe> 451 Failure writing to local file.
<thebe> what should this error message treated in FTP upload??
<AndySpain> ok, gotta go again
<AndySpain> thanks
<ActionParsnip> what does ftp error 451 mean
<AndySpain> bye
<andres_> Hi, I'm very new to linux, I've used PDT (http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/) in windows w/out problems but I'm not able to install it in kubuntu
<diavol0> Hello
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> andres_: http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/   get the linux version
<andres_> yeah I did
<andres_> I downloaded a tar file
<andres_> with an executable (I think) but it doesn't run
<andres_> I also installed JRM and JDK with synaptic
<jussi01> taris an archive...
<ActionParsnip> andres_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipsePDT
<andres_> thx ActionParsnip, I'll try it
<ubuntuNOOB> Hi again, i try to run kubuntu 8.10 AMD64 on my sistenr's pc, and work great! but when i try to run it on my pc don't start after kubuntu boot menu, we have both sata HD, she have amd and i have Pentium, my motherboard is asus p5b and pentium D as processor...any suggestion? i runned debian etch great on my pc time ago
<thebe> Actionparnship
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: if you can ssh into the faulty system you will be able to read dmesg and other logs to diagnose
<thebe> I got this error message while uploading my file to ftp server
<thebe> is it for me??
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ubuntuNOOB
<ubottu> ubuntuNOOB: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> thebe: 451           Requested action aborted, local error in processing.
<ubuntuNOOB> ActionParsnip: yes i got the prompt, what i should see for?
<ActionParsnip> any errors or warnings
<thebe> I tried to read /var/log/messages too
<thebe> but no idea
<ubuntuNOOB> i read could be jmicron that isn't supported from kernel < 2.18
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: did you md5 check the ISO you used to install the system with as well as verify the burned CD was consistant on te first cd boot screen?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: its the hardware thats supported, not the manufacturer
<ubuntuNOOB> the DVD run 'couse i try it on other pc and works great
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: doesnt matter, md5 check the iso to make sure its correct. bad cd == bad install
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: also boot to the cd and run the verifier
<thebe> vsftpd: error attempting to parse .ecryptfsrc file; rc = [-5]
<thebe> this is what i see in var/log/message output
<thebe> Unable to read salt value from user's .ecryptfsrc file;  using defaault
<thebe> this is other message
<ubuntuNOOB> ActionParsnip i downloaded the iso from torrent and i have a list of MD5checksum, very long list, so i do check try'n to run on other pc and goo
<Guest62958> Is there a support room like this for Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> Guest62958: #ubuntu
<Guest62958> Thank you
<ubuntuNOOB> ok i'll come later just few minutes
<Sir-Gon> what app has been replaced kooka for scan?
<ActionParsnip> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ActionParsnip> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in intrepid
<Sir-Gon> does not exists in jaunty too
<Sir-Gon> :(
<Sir-Gon> kubuntu without kooka == epic fail :(
<demmon> how can i see whats in my usb
<demmon> it was smt like lubs
<Sir-Gon> lsusb
<demmon> thanks Sir-Gon
<demmon> Sir-Gon:  another one so i can see whats the name of my cam
<Sir-Gon> lsusb -v
<demmon> !uvc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvc
<demmon> how can i install uvc
<Mamarok> demmon: what is uvc?
<demmon> drivers for my web cam
<demmon> cuz
<demmon> 8.10 have problems with my web cam
<Mamarok> oh, you mean the USB videao grabber?
<demmon> dunno
<demmon> i dont think so
<noren> hi all
<pato> hi
<demmon> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Mamarok> there are two packages, luvcview and uvccapture
<Mamarok> demmon: try to install those
<demmon> i dont know how
<Mamarok> demmon: with the package manager, those packages are in the universe repositorie
<Mamarok> +s
<demmon> lemme see
<LiMaO> hey, just for reference: anyone looking to disable the xdg user dirs under kde, just edit /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf and set the 'enabled' variable to 'false'
<demmon> yeap they are there Mamarok thanks
<Mamarok> demmon: if you are looking for a package, you can try the following command in the command line:
<Mamarok> apt-cache search packagename
<Mamarok> if you get a result, it's in the repos
<EagleScreen> hi people
<LiMaO> anyone else in here having problems installing kubuntu-restricted-extras? the meta package doesn't install anything at all.. installing everything manually will present problems when installing java.. sun-java* packages are having problems showing the license
<EagleScreen> My computer hangs very often, and I would like some help to determine if it is caused by Xorg/graphic driver problem or by ext4
<Mamarok> ok, off to bed, good night everyone
<LiMaO> is there a way of downgrading from amarok 2 to 1.x?
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is there a way to generate a pseudo mouse button if both left mouse button and right mouse button are depressed
<noren_> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntuNOOB> i have found a list of checksum for kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso but i can't find now, someone can help?
<noren_> ubuntulog: help in what
<ubuntuNOOB> i cant' check my checksum 'couse i don't find it on internet
<noren_> which cheksum do u want
<ubuntuNOOB> kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<ryan-c> anyone have any idea why all of the sudden kmail is sending a different helo?
<ubuntuNOOB> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<noren_> http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/8.10/
<ubuntuNOOB> no, for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: b1c19abb80f60194264c471861d815ef *kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<ubuntuNOOB> lol thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntuNOOB> ok the checksum is OK
<noren_> oh ubuntuNOOB :: http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/kubuntu/8.10/
<ubuntuNOOB> and i try again to install from testual mode and it doesen't find my cd reader
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: did you check the cd on the first boot screen?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: if that passes, check this link
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubuntuNOOB> no i don't
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuNOOB: then run the check, also did yuo burn the cd at the slowest speed
<ubuntuNOOB> yes i did, the DVD run on my sister's pc, have checksum correct
<ubuntuNOOB> and we have the same dvd/cd reader
<ActionParsnip> ko then use bootoptions to disable acpi and dma
<ubuntuNOOB> i try to disable acpi but not dma
<ActionParsnip> disable as much as you can
<ubuntuNOOB> lol
<ActionParsnip> you could even go into bios to disable hardware thats unneeded like soundcards and network adapters
<ActionParsnip> just til you get installed
<ubuntuNOOB> uhm well i'll try
<ubuntuNOOB> why all this problem?
<sourcemaker> which finance tool is besser? kmymoney or gnucash?
<Abwehr> Hello folks!  I'm having some trouble using cmake.  Does anyone know enough to help me?  I'm trying to install a plasmoid right now.
<Abwehr> It's giving me a compiler not found error... I'm trying to run cmake about half-way through the installation process.
<Abwehr> I downloaded KDevelop but that didn't seem to help.
<Abwehr> It's this step in particular that isn't working out...
<Abwehr> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<Kyokamui> I need an nfs expert to help me out here
<Kyokamui> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<Kyokamui> never seen that before
<the7thmagus_> hey, I am using Kubuntu Jaunty and my file delete and empty trash operations do not work
<the7thmagus_> its just stalled and stays there forever. KIOslave delete process takes up massive CPU time
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Abwehr> !cmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmake
<b23> hi, I want to install the newest version of KDE (4.2) over my ubuntu 8.10 install, how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> b23: KDE 4.2.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<b23> ActionParsnip: ok thanks the link helps
<ActionParsnip> :D
<b23> is it better to wait for jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> b23: your call. ive got jaunty running fine but thats me
<b23> b23: ok ic
<tomb_> hi - jaunty refused to update kdebase-runtime telling me that it needs kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 in version 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu2 but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installed
 * Nielsen does the jaunty
<vistakiller> what happen to kubuntuforum.net?
<sourcemaker> KMymoney: how can I sync my account via homepaging?
<EagleScreen> Bug #1
<jahbulon> linux sucks
<jahbulon> i installed eclipse
<jahbulon> and it screwed up my java such that i can't even run frostwire
<jahbulon> what ever happened to seperation of concerns ?
<jahbulon> http://rafb.net/p/Rap3bv32.html
<jahbulon> what do i have to type to make it work?
<herrow> Hello? How can I get some help?
<jahbulon> by asking your question.
<herrow> So, I
<herrow> i tried changing the admin, and deleted the initial user..but not i dont have an admin and therefore cant create one..is there somethign i can do?
<efisio> ciao
<Dragnslcr> herrow- if you deleted the only user in the admin group and you haven't set a password for root, there probably isn't much you can do
<derek> Hello all... I a using kde4 and a trying to revert back to the traditional desktop/icon arrangement from the current "folder view" widget thing
<derek> I just want things to flow with my desktop...  Can anyone give me some advice?
<Dragnslcr> At least short of finding some local exploit you can use
<EagleScreen> yes derek there is a bug with that
<derek> EagleScreen: are there details anywhere? or maybe a fix?
<Dragnslcr> derek- well, putting a folder view pointing to ~/Desktop on your desktop does the same thing
<Dragnslcr> Though I think 4.2 has a setting to make it look like the old style
<EagleScreen> I supuse you are changing to Desktop view and a few seconds later it go bak to folder view is it?
<derek> Dragnsclr:  I don't like widgits and prefer it to flow w/ the desktop as it used to not as a module.  If I wanted to view a folder I would open a couple windows and then be able to navigate tehm using the taskbar
<EagleScreen> derek tell me if your problem is as I described
<joshjtl> is there anything i can install that wont install all gnome libs to config gtk themes?
<herrow> not much i can do? theres no way to basically restart my whole computer?
<Dragnslcr> herrow- sure, you can always reinstall the operating system
<EagleScreen> joshjtl: sudo aptitude -R install gtk-qt-engine
<herrow> would I need a CD for that?
<Dragnslcr> derek- have you seen the folder view on a desktop? It works exactly the same as the old style
<joshjtl> EagleScreen: that doesnt allow me to configure the gtk themes just apply them
<Dragnslcr> herrow- most likely
<EagleScreen> oh
<EagleScreen> herrow do you need root password?
<herrow> yeah, i do..
<herrow> is there a sort of universal root password?
<Dragnslcr> Nope
<Dragnslcr> By default, there is no root password. Everything goes through sudo and uses your normal user password
<EagleScreen> herrow if you have GRUB woth no password you can change root password now
<Dragnslcr> That's new
<EagleScreen> or if you can uso sudo run 'sudo passwd'
<joshjtl> EagleScreen: is there anything i can install that will let me actually configure the gtk theme?
#kubuntu 2010-04-05
<oriol> hola
<Lucida> Hola.....!!!
<oriol> laverdad es que yo uso ubuntu no kubuntu
<Mamarok> !es | oriol
<ubottu> oriol: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oriol> ok
<James147> hm, kmenu seems to not want to display any items (they are there, can still click on them) :S
<Lucida> Hola A Todos
<Lucida> yo hable con uno de españa
<Lucida> como se llama para localizarlo otra vez?
<Lucida> diganle que busque A LAUCIDA
<Lucida> LUCIDA
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ites> nn all\o
<paco__> hi
<James147> !pm | Lucida
<ubottu> Lucida: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<James147> !es | Lucida
<ubottu> Lucida: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> Lucida: Por favor, no enviar mensajes privados a otros usuarios sin permiso previo. Gracias.
<maco> Lucida: Y, para Español, visita #ubuntu-es.  Solo Inglés aquí.
<Cubex1> Hello
<Cubex> Does anyone have kttsd  working?
<Cubex> I like to use it to read back boring long stuff but it cuts off after few words  couple users have this issue if anyone fixed it let me know
<James147> Cubex: heh, just tryed it myself, i use to ahve that issue but they have changed somethings with kde 4.4.2 and it now just repeats the same message over and over
<James147> Cubex: although now it seems completely silent
<James147> Cubex: what version of kubuntu/kde are you using?
<Cubex> James147: I'm running  kubuntu the  latest backport hang on a sec
<Cubex> Using KDE 4.3.5 (KDE 4.3.5)
<Cubex> on ubuntu 9.10
<James147> Cubex: thats not the latest backports :S 4.4.2 is in there now :S
<Cubex> So it goes from not ending a sentence to repeating a sentence  so from broke to more broke oops
<James147> Cubex: no, it says something about a dummy module...
<Cubex> James147: I did not want to add a PPA from launchpad but for backports from ubuntu itself it is the latest
<James147> so my guess is something aint installed right :S
<James147> Cubex: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<Cubex> kttsd is badly broken
<James147> yeah
<Cubex> I believe you James, I mean latest from the internal channel
<Cubex> backports without adding any new sources
<Cubex> how do you make that auto name thing?
<Cubex> instead of typing person who you are talking to all the time
<James147> Cubex: try upgrading to 4.4.2, they have changed the interface quite abit so suggests they might be trying to get it working... i havent spent long trying to get this version to work so it might
<James147> Cubex: Cu<tab>   i do it by habbit now (using quassel)
<Cubex> Um, I need a stable system right now for studies heh can't break it right now or mess around
<Cubex> k, i will try this hope it does not send some weird command to irc sorry if it does
<Cubex> James147:
<Cubex> it does work followed by text
<Cubex> James147:  I'm using Konversation
<James147> Cubex: think quite afew irc apps do this, makes things much quicker :)
<Cubex> yup instead of typing in persons name over and......
<James147> Cubex: also it pings them and highlights your message so they know who you are talking to :) (depending on their client)
<Cubex> James147:   um, if you have Kate kttsd  could be really nice too thing is kttsd does not work
<Cubex> or  normally
<Cubex> it would read all the text files
<James147> yeah
<James147> just dont know whats taking so long in getting it to work
<James147> Cubex: heh, got espeak working from comandline
<Cubex> James147:  funny you sent an im to me same time when i came back to the computer room
<Cubex> but espeak is really not that helpful in reading long docs
<James147> Cubex: no...
<Cubex> James147: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=84886 ,  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098822.0   other people having the same issue
<Cubex> probably more than google actually fetched
<James147> Cubex: its speaking the dummy thing again :S
<Cubex> James147:  :-(  it is really bugged
<Cubex> kde has one bug report already under some title for it
<Cubex> Saw it today forgot the name though
<James147> Cubex: ooo it said soemthing else
<James147> Cubex: yes!!!!... its working
<James147> Cubex: dam, lost it :S
<Cubex> James147:   kttsd works for you now?
<James147> Cubex: i got it to read 4 paragrahs from the clipboard before it decided to start saying the dummy message again
<James147> Cubex: and its working again
<James147> Cubex: think my problems where with speech-dispatcher rather tehn ktts
<Cubex> James147:  Maybe you have some conflict  and the program does not give a good error output
<daskreech> Cubex: I have it somewhat working
<Cubex> seems like something maybe takes up your soundcard and instead of giving sound error it gives you this error
<Cubex> James147:   see if you playback some audio and try the speech same time does it beging that dummy message?
<daskreech> Cubex: If you like you can join #kde-accessibility and speak to jpwhiiting
<SkEmO> anyone from north carolina here?
<daskreech> Cubex: he would be more knowledgeable than anyone to speak on the matter
<Cubex> daskreech:  are you the same person as James that is using same color?  | I'm contemplating of maybe just doing a later kde backport although not sure yet.
<daskreech> Cubex: no new person
<Cubex> daskreech:   color threw me off
<Cubex> speaking of color wonder to change mine right now
<James147> Cubex: we are not using color, when we say your name your irc client highlights the message
<Cubex> James147:   Eh, i get it now James heh
<James147> when we dont the emssage isnt highlighted
<Cubex> It is red here or orange......
<James147> Cubex: well, mine seems to be working now
<Cubex> James147:   glad it works for you now just needed tuning is KDE  latest backport  (launchpad) too much different?
<Cubex> in terms of better quality
<Cubex> (the one i have works good outside of  kttsd)
<James147> Cubex: which backports do you mean?
<Cubex> James147:   Their are currently two backports  1. The backport that is still part of the ubuntu internal system and has the latest 4.3.5 and the PPA that has the one you have
<James147> Cubex: the kubuntu ones seem stable enough
<Cubex> The one i have i like it just was curious if  yours  anything so much radically   nice to upgrade to  now
<James147> Cubex: mine tends to get the kde updates just after they get released
<Cubex> yup, the latest internal backport is nice  the one that i believe  karmic started with was  not so
<Cubex> James147:  my ubuntu install is  3 years old
<Tortue> hello
<James147> Cubex: :D i keep rebuilding mine
<James147> Tortue: Hi
<Cubex> James147:  I just  do dist-upgrade  hang on i'll let you know the install if i can find it
<Cubex> Tortue:  hi
<James147> Cubex: I tend to like having a fresh install every now and then, cleans out all the junk that gets in my system as I tend to install and remove alot of things :)
<Tortue> how do you do for listening original films?
<Tortue> how do you do for listening original movies?
<Cubex> James147:  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Alpha i386 (20080805)]/ intrepid main re$   Repeat this process for the rest of the CDs in your set.
<Cubex> it is in the installer
<Tortue> ok i test tomorow
<Cubex> James147:   yup maybe will do the same sometime  not sure when or if
<James147> Tortue: not sure what you mean
<Cubex> this install was intrepid alpha noww karmic gold
<daskreech> Cubex: I think he means DVDs
<daskreech> Assuming he
<James147> daskreech: o well
<Cubex> wow we had gigasoft here wonder if related to gigablast search engine (spelled it wrond)
<James147> Cubex: think changing the speaker cases it to spitout the dummy message :S
<James147> Cubex: yeah, and restarting speech-dispatcher gets it back :(
<James147> :)
<Cubex> James147:  This whole sound speech thing is strange  they will fix it though assume and probably not an ubuntu bug
<Cubex> James147:   I have to go,  I will be crusing this channel occasionally probably was nice talking to you  bye  all
<James147> Cubex: seems to be getting better, dident work at all last time i tryed
<James147> Cubex: bye
<Cubex> *waves
<ev0sx1> http://sarahjessicaparkerlookslikeahorse.com/
<JJNova> Howdy folks. Anyone know how I can remove Plasma Desktop themes ?
<JJNova> I should word that better. Remove additional themes I added through Desktop Settings.
<James147> JJNova: what version of kde are you using?
<JJNova> Default Kubuntu Karmic
<James147> JJNova: ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/  :)
<JJNova> 4.3.1
<JJNova> Ok. There's an uninstall option from the Desktop Settings, but it's ineffective.
<James147> JJNova: ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/  some seems to be stored in here
<JJNova> Yes that worked, thank you.
<JJNova> Are the design changes in Ubuntu going to affect kubuntu at all (I am assuming not)
<JJNova> Well, thanks James147 . It's greatly appreciated.
<yvan300> how do you get the virus plugin in kde 4.4 ?
<James147> yvan300: the wallpaper?
<yvan300> James147: yeah
<James147> yvan300: install plasma-wallpapers-addons  i think
<yvan300> James147: thanks man !
<yvan300> oh and in ubuntu, my screenlets would autostart, how can i configure my system so that the screenlets only start with gnome and not kde?
<windsor_> hi
<windsor_> Hi everybody. I'm new here.
<bertmanphx> welcome windsor
<bertmanphx> new here,, or new to Kubuntu?
<amstan> hey guys.. i'm having logout problems with kubuntu, anything that requires kde to shutdown fails
<amstan> that means restart, logout and shutdown
<amstan> hibernate and sleep work
<daskreech> amstan: With an error ?
<amstan> daskreech: no error.. it just stands there
<daskreech> amstan: so fail as in doesn't do anything
<amstan> it does do the shutdown jingle, but nothing besides that
<amstan> doesn't close apps doesn't do anything else
<daskreech> amstan: what happens if you open a terminal and type kquitapp kdeinit4 ?
<amstan> daskreech: app kdeinit4 could not be found using service org.kde.kdeinit4
<daskreech> amstan: hmm killall kdeinit4 ?
<amstan> daskreech: could not start ksmserver, check your installation
<amstan> ok.. it might be worth noting that i'm using kde4.4 from kubuntu backports ppa
<daskreech> Ah wonder what happened to ksmsserver
<daskreech> oh. Umm don't know if i tried to logout from that yet
<amstan> daskreech: oh.. i just clicked ok on that error and it did logoff, idk if it was all soft or not
<yvan300> how do i remove widgets on the desktop without x ing them off in 4.4, this stupid bouncy ball is going all over the place
<deepesh> hi everybody......
<deepesh> anybody there??
<deepesh> hi dmbkiwi
<deepesh> How are u doing??
<deepesh> hi gregg
<deepesh> how are u??
<gregg> ummm.... fine?
<deepesh> so gregg where u from??
<hagabaka> running beta is cool, there are updates every day :)
<deepesh> can anybody help me??? i have just installed Kubuntu 9.10.....facing minor problems.....
<gregg> what problems?
<deepesh> like........i started amarok for the first time......it said that amarok had to be updated.....but when i click on the update button...it shows selected files already installed but amarok doesnt play.....
<gregg> i'm not following you - you talking about updating your library?
<Whisky_> I'm almost crazy. My Wifi just won't work! It sees my network, connects fine but will NOT let me browse the internet or anything at all. On the other hand, it will work flawlessly with Ethernet. I've put DNS servers too, but to no avail. Help!
<deepesh> no.....not library....
<Whisky_> :/
<deepesh> before amarok is started for the first time....it needs to be updated......
<deepesh> the system prompts me into updating amarok....however when i do so.......it displays a message"Selected files already updated" and nothing happens.....i am unable to listen to music.....
<gregg> and which update button are you talking about? in KPackageKit?
<deepesh> same problem with dragon player....and other applications as well.....
<gregg> aaah
<gregg> you need the restricted packages
<deepesh> any idea pal...where can i get those from??
<deepesh> and by the way why didnt they get insatlled with the system???
<gregg> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gregg> they weren't installed with the system because of some opensource philosophy whatever bla bla..
<gregg> but they're available
<deepesh> i m not too good with comp....can you guide me step by step....will appreciate.....
<gregg> ok - you're using kubuntu right?
<deepesh> yeah...Kubuntu 9.10
<gregg> ok click on the start menu
<gregg> applications
<deepesh> did it...
<gregg> system
<gregg> konsole
<gregg> you there?
<deepesh> yes...am on the konsole.....terminal
<gregg> in the konsole window type:
<gregg> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gregg> it will ask for your password, you type it
<gregg> install any dependencies it asks you to
<deepesh> ok.........just a min
<deepesh> eading package lists... Done
<deepesh> Building dependency tree
<deepesh> Reading state information... Done
<deepesh> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FloodBotK3> deepesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregg> hold on
<gregg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gregg> just do everything on that page ;)
<deepesh> ok......
<deepesh> checking that page
<ybit2> still having the same problem at another location
<ybit2> the problem being that i can't send emails with kmail
<ybit2> what is that number supposed to mean beside outbox in the folders view
<ybit2> it's blue
<areichman> ybit2: it's how many messages are in the outbox
<areichman> waiting to be sent
<areichman> ybit2: are you sure you set up kmail correctly? There are some quirks that can be difficult to get right
<Whisky`> KNetworkmanager won't work for me so I installed WICD, it let me surf WiFi but just like KNetworkManager, I can connect to WiFi but not browse the internet. What do I do?
<whisky_> KNetworkmanager won't work for me so I installed WICD, it let me surf WiFi but just like KNetworkManager, I can connect to WiFi but not browse the internet. What do I do?
<buckfast> why doesnt the taskbar disappear in vlc fullscreen mode?
<buckfast> the kde taskbar
<mauro> openjiok
<zdendo> Hello. Anybody knows, how I can play wma-pro files in Kubuntu 10.04 64-bit?
<rethus> have problems to find the gpg key for remaster-sys repositorie... can someone help?
<thomas_> im so in love with kubuntu.. after using ubuntu for years i never even looked at kubuntu. what a mistake.
<ubuntu__> dear sir
<ubuntu__> hi
<PhilRod> hi ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> how are you
<ubuntu__> i want to ask some important
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> metabot
<ubuntu__> what happened to circuit man
<supermagnum> hello, i have a unstable usb drive.. it monuts and unmounts itself all the time
<supermagnum> it is a sony drx-710ul
<supermagnum> does anyone know why it behaves that way ?
<supermagnum> i have tried unburned and burned cd's but it is still behaving that way
<moetunes> supermagnum: it could be the port - tried it in another usb port?
<supermagnum> jes
<supermagnum> yes*
<moetunes> k
<supermagnum> i have tried all my 3 usb ports.. still the same
<shadeslayer> hi,when i try to use chown to change ownership of all the files in /media/Data ( my data partition ) , the files still are owned by root
<supermagnum> annoying piece of ***!
<supermagnum> i have tried unpugging my web cam to see if that caused the problems.. but noo....
<moetunes> supermagnum: the usb drive might be dying...
<supermagnum> already ? :(
<supermagnum> it has not been used that much
<moetunes> shadeslayer: did chown give any output?
<moetunes> supermagnum: my motorbike broke down 6 times in the first 200km - new doesn't mean perfect
<shadeslayer> moetunes: nope
<moetunes> shadeslayer: did you use sudo?
<supermagnum> ah..
<moetunes> :)
<shadeslayer> moetunes: yes and no :P
<shadeslayer> moetunes: i tried it without sudo and then with sudo
<supermagnum> something else is that k3b does not detect that it has a unburnt media present..
<moetunes> shadeslayer: what was the chown command you used pls?
<shadeslayer> moetunes: chown -hR shadeslayer/:shadeslayer /media/Data
<moetunes> try   sudo chown -Rv shadeslayer:shadeslayer /media/Data   it will give some output
<shadeslayer> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409478/
<shadeslayer> moetunes: its still root
<moetunes> changed ownership of `/media/Data/Kubuntu ISO' to shadeslayer:shadeslayer   - says it's you
<moetunes> shadeslayer: and what does   ls -lh   return?
<shadeslayer> moetunes: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4.0K 2010-03-30 23:17 Kubuntu ISO
<moetunes> o
<shadeslayer> moetunes: ??
<moetunes> shadeslayer: and does mount show it as mounted rw?
<shadeslayer> moetunes: /dev/sda5 on /media/Data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) [Data]
<moetunes> k
<supermagnum> looks like that dvd drive is going to be used for target practice
<moetunes> heh
<supermagnum> what do you folks suggest, the old trusted 45 long colt traveling at a "lazy" 300 meters a sec, 250 grains bullets, oor the slightly faster 357 supermagnum, 180 grain bullet, at 460 meters per sec..
<shadeslayer> moetunes: ok well ive gtg in a minute...so for want of a better option im mounting the partition at boot
<moetunes> shadeslayer: prob a better way then this but I would   sudo umount -v /media/Data && sudo mount -v /dev/sda5 /media/Data
<shadeslayer> moetunes: oh i used ntfs-config
<moetunes> shadeslayer: I know nothing about ntfs - never used it sorry
<moetunes> no windows in my home :)
<moetunes> shadeslayer: my guess is ntfs doesn't use permissions and you made the dir Data with root
<RiotingPacifist> Is there a way to repopulate the kde application menus? mine are all empty. my install of 9.10 went wrong but i fixed it, everything is working now except menus
<Torch> the ntfs permissions are not used when mounting a ntfs file system. you can set owner and group with mount options. see man mount.ntfs
<shadeslayer> moetunes: hehe.. im planning to remove Win too... but im in the transition stage....
<shadeslayer> ok gtg bye :)
<vicent> hay alguien?????   soy nuevo
<arch0njw> !es | vicent
<ubottu> vicent: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gregg> is there any easy way to get google gadgets support in plasma on karmic?
<kwtm> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gregg> wow - great advice in a kubuntu channel @_@
<gregg> is there any easy way to get google gadgets support in plasma on karmic?
<kwtm> gregg: Yeah, tell me about it.  I came from the #ubuntu channel to see if ubottu would give KDE advice in Kubuntu, but on reading the documentation at http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins I don't think that's possible.
<moetunes> gregg: do you know if google gadgets is qt based or gtk based or...
<gregg> moetunes: well google gadgets exists in the repos in both qt and gtk form...
<gregg> but i was under the impression that plasma would run google gadgets, so no need to install a whole other package - or am I just being blonde?
<moetunes> gregg: I don't use anything google so... - is there an error when you try to install/set it up?
<gregg> moetunes: haven't tried - I'm looking for gadgets support in plasma instead of running the gadgets program - seems like a waste of ressources when plasma is already running...
<moetunes> gregg: so it's a request for it to be implemented ?
<gregg> no
<gregg> plasma supposedly supports google gadgets and mac osx widgets
<gregg> but in kubuntu it's apparently not out of the box
<zbenjamin> hi all
<gregg> from wikipedia about kde 4.2: "The Plasma workspace can now load Google Gadgets. Plasma widgets can be written in Ruby and Python. Support for applets written in JavaScript and Mac OS X dashboard widgets has been further improved."
<gregg> so... where is it?
<moetunes> "The Plasma workspace can now load Google Gadgets" - you have to get them to load them would be my first thought
<zbenjamin> i have some problems with the iwlagn driver, i cannot connect to a wlan. this is what dmesg tells me: http://pastebin.com/kMzmBBiG
<zbenjamin> i already tried to install backports modules but it did not help
<zbenjamin> i'm using network manager, but directly invoking wpa_supplicant does not work also
<zbenjamin> does anyone know what reason=17 from wpa_supplicant means?
<RiotingPacifist> "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/share/ati/lib64/libQtCore.so.4 (used by debian/xorg-driver-fglrx/usr/sbin/amdnotifyui).", i have any libqt4 or libqt.. thats relevant installed, any ideas?
<gregg> if I upgrade to lucid and everything breaks - is there an "easy" way to revert? I don't feel like re-installing my whole system ;)
<|sysop|> hi
<|sysop|> can anyone tell me how to have konqueror pull down a url from the command line and make it make a war out of it?
<evilshadeslayer> gregg: um nope sorry
<evilshadeslayer> gregg: what you can do is try lucid out in a VM
<evilshadeslayer> gregg: and i would suggest a clean install ;)
 * zbenjamin agrees with the clean install
<kevin__> help please!!!!!
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: yes..
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: whats the problem?
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: when you finished helping kevin__ i hope you have some time to help me too :)
<gregg> evilshadeslayer: i've tried it out in a vm - looks nice so far... not sure i understand plasma "activities"
<kevin__> HDA Intel (ALC662 rev1 Analog) is not working prperly!!! help needed!!!
<evilshadeslayer> gregg: ah... well they are seprate desktops with different widget sets and the works
<kevin__>  encountered some audio problem in kubuntu just now! if i play music in amarok i am not able to get the sound when i play youtube videos or if i play any other audio file in other music player !!!
<kevin__> i get this notification
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: be with you in a sec
<arch0njw> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gregg> evilshadeslayer: ah ok - complicated way to fix that problem lol
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: i have some problems with the iwlagn driver, i cannot connect to a wlan. this is what dmesg tells me: http://pastebin.com/kMzmBBiG
<kevin__> any one there??
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: oh that... i see you posted that in -devel too... no idea there
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: yes onto you now :)
<arch0njw> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: ok and does your sound work if you ignore that error?
<zbenjamin> i'll try in ubuntu should
<kevin__> ya the sound works!!! but i dont get the alerts of pidgin and other notifictions!!!
<kevin__> and i get the notification sound comes very late
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: ok thats because those do not use the kde notification system
<k00pa> okey, how I can change the order of the monitors?
<k00pa> dual screen setup
<kevin__> but if i open the youtube and play the tracks while amarok  is running no audio is comming!!!
<k00pa> it detects screens and all but its on wrong side
<arch0njw> k00pa: ATI or nVidia graphics card?
<k00pa> ati
<k00pa> drivers installed
<k00pa> works fine
 * zbenjamin will soon start to cry because of his wlan-card
<zbenjamin> what i don't understand is that it worked for other APs until now
<zbenjamin> and i don't remember any updates
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: did you try wicd?
<k00pa> I hate that I cant just drag these to new order
<arch0njw> k00pa: ack.  sorry.  I won't be able to be of help.  the nVidia console does it automagically.
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: nope, whats that?
<kevin__> evilshadeslayer???
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: what?
<k00pa> yeah..
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: its a network manager... type : sudo apt-get install wicd
<arch0njw> k00pa: I think maybe I ended up fiddling with my xorg.conf to get mine to work (nVidia).  I'll put it in pastebin in a sec.
<k00pa> ookey
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: pidgin does not use the kde notification system.. perhaps that why you get a lag
<evilshadeslayer> im not entirely sure..
<kevin__> but i am using pulse audio now
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: do i need to remove/disable the plasmoid to make it work?
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: karmic right?
<zbenjamin> correct
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: youll need to restart... itll remove the plasmoid itself... both of them conflict each other
<arch0njw> k00pa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409513/ -- it has been awhile since I did that.  I might be rusty on answering questions about it.  I think I found a "for dummies" site that basically showed me exactly what to do.
<zbenjamin> ok
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: you might want to install ayatana
<k00pa> thanks
<k00pa> will look into it
<kevin__> i tried itout in ubuntuforum but no answer!!!
 * zbenjamin reboots
<k00pa> wtf was the name of the ccc on linux...
<arch0njw> k00pa: ccc?
<kevin__> iwhat is ayatana
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<arch0njw> !info ayatana
<ubottu> Package ayatana does not exist in karmic
<k00pa> catalyst controll center
<k00pa> or something
<arch0njw> k00pa: http://ati.amd.com/products/catalystcontrolcenter/index.html  <-- this?
<k00pa> yeah
<k00pa> And I have it itsalled...
<k00pa> *installed
<k00pa> but on gnome side
<k00pa> cant find in kde
<FloodBotK3> k00pa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k00pa> D:
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: um... sorry for that.. ayatana wont help
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: well i cant help with the lag... idk what the problem might be
<kevin__> shall i go with the "pulse audio" seems it goes well!!
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: whatever works for you
<evilshadeslayer> i use kopete so meh..
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: oi!
<arch0njw> k00pa: it probably didn't add it to the menu.  You'll need to look up the way to invoke it from Run or the command line.
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: why the need to ctcp me? :|
<k00pa> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> ( i just saw that message.... )
<arch0njw> k00pa: try this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75977.html
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: so did it work?
<kevin__> http://imagebin.org/91748
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: still no connection but different dmesg output
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: which kde are you using?
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: not in a query!
<arch0njw> k00pa: you also might want to try re/installing the fglrx-amdcccle package under Kubuntu.  That might add the menu item for you.
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/XqHTQArQ
<k00pa> ookey
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: hmm... still no idea,but ive gtg any sec..
<kevin__> the latest version
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: which is?
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: which card btw?
<zbenjamin> sec
<moetunes> I'm getting   checking whether the g++ linker (ld) supports shared libraries... no   error rebuilding vlc - what am I missing?
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<kosmonaut> how can I connect my iphone with amarok (kubuntu lucid..) does this work wth libiphone too?
<evilshadeslayer> kevin__: 4.4.2 is the latest..please upgrade
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=intel+5300+AGN+ubuntu&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: sorry for the google link but theres alot of bugs and stuff
<zbenjamin> yeah :)
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: and youll have to sort that yourself... ive gtg
<k00pa> hmm
<k00pa> I may have found it
<k00pa> yeah
<k00pa> /usr/bin/amdccle
<k00pa> *cccle
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: also since this is a more generic issue,#ubuntu might be able to help too
<kevin__> howto update to 4.2.2? any command is there to udate??
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: look what /var/log/messages tells me : Apr  5 16:20:29 zbenjamin-laptop firmware.sh[16802]: Cannot find  firmware file 'lbm-iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode'
<k00pa> looks like it fixed the problem
<k00pa> but kde still thinks that the right monitor is the "main
<k00pa> ah I can move these
<k00pa> looks like I got this fixed thanks arch0njw  :)
<zbenjamin> evilshadeslayer: can this be the problem?
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496640 << possible bug
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: see comment #5 to resolve
<evilshadeslayer> zbenjamin: i hope the issue is resolved with this,if not poke around #ubuntu and #ubuntu-kernel :)
<evilshadeslayer> cya
<arch0njw> k00pa: great!
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i just installed updates when prompted, rebooted, and now i get a "phonon audio" HDA playback device is not working, falling back to ...
<jimmy51_> it worked fine before the updates, and the funny thing is audio still works in my VM's
<jimmy51_> and.... audio works in VLC.
<jimmy51_> maybe it's just amarok that has the error.  what should i do?
<jimmy51_> (btw... i keep reading people with these symptoms need to remove pulseaudio... but i don't have pulseaudio installed)
<jimmy51_> !info libpulse0
<ubottu> libpulse0 (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 229 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> can i have multiple systray plasmoids running at the same time? i mean, i can, but icons appear multiple times, and very strange.. is this the expected behaviour? should i keep just one systray plasmoid?
<arch0njw> Freddy2: I'm not a plasmoid expert, but that's the behavior I would expect.
<arch0njw> Freddy2: if a program is supposed to use the systray, and there is more than one instance of the systray widget, how would it know which to use?  Seems like using both would be the safe default.
<Freddy2> well, i think you are only running 1 instance of klipper, amarok, whatever..
<Freddy2> so the plasmoid should only be a view, and should show the right contents
<Freddy2> a problem might be if you want to interact with those apps, but for viewing purposes i don't know why i see multiple times each item
<arch0njw> Freddy2: if by multiple you mean the app (e.g., amarok) showing up once in each instance of the system tray, that is not multiple.  That is each instance of the system tray showing the app icon once.
<Freddy2> nop, i mean appearing twice in the same systray
<arch0njw> Freddy2: It might seem like I am splitting hairs, but technically there is a difference and it matters.
<arch0njw> Freddy2: aha.  Now that is not right.  Does this happen if you have only one instance of the systray widget running?
<Freddy2> nope
<Freddy2> hmm have to leave.. brb
<arch0njw> Freddy2: In that case, I would suggest filing a bug with KDE.  https://bugs.kde.org/
<arch0njw> Freddy2: you can also hop on #kde
<kevin___> how to find the kde version? any terminal commands ??
<PhilRod> kde-config --version
<PhilRod> hrm, on second thoughts, maybe not
<kubuku_> kevin___: in dolphin or any kde apps - help-about-kde
<kevin___> ya got the version
<kevin___> how to upgrade the kde to the latest version??
<kevin___> any command for that???
<kubuku_> kevin___: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevin___> kevin@sreenivassudarshan-desktop:~$ kde-config --version
<kevin___> Qt: 3.3.8b
<kevin___> KDE: 3.5.10
<kevin___> kde-config: 1.0
<FloodBotK3> kevin___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin___> i got this output
<PhilRod> kevin___: yeah, apparently kde-config doesn't exist in kde4 - my bad
<PhilRod> there must be another way to find out, but I'm afraid I don't know it
<kevin___> so shall i upgrade it to KDE4?
<kubuku_> kevin___: 3.5.10 is the EOL. you better off fresh install kde 4.4.x
<kevin___> still waiting for the headers!
<kubuku_> kevin___: if u r still at 3.5.10, that's way too old to be upgraded to 4.4.x
<PhilRod> whoa - don't believe the output of kde-config. It says 3.5.10 for me too, and I have 4.3.5 here
<PhilRod> I screwed up in suggesting it
<kubuku_> help-about-kde to find out kde version
<PhilRod> or "kde4-config --version" if for some reason you need to use the command line
<kevin___> yeah getting the version as 4.3.5
<arch0njw> kevin___: this page documents how to upgrade to the latest KDE under Kubuntu:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.2
<Code101010> Kde whoa nike ...
<Code101010> are os :)
<Code101010> who one the kde ?
<kevin___> me
<Code101010> is that true ..?
<kevin___> what??
<Freddy2> hmm now i can't see this icon duplication again.. instead i see some apps only appearing in one systray plasmoid, while others do appear in all of them
<Freddy2> there is something wrong there, i think
<Ahmed> Hi
<Ahmed\> what's the best image processing software for ubuntu :) like not less then photoshop and resizing
<arch0njw> Freddy2: I recommend using only one systray.  If everything works fine that way, then I think it is safe to say that multiple systrays are not well supported by KDE.  You should report that as a bug to KDE.
<Freddy2> :/
<Ahmed\> what's the best image processing software for ubuntu :) like not less then photoshop and resizing
<Freddy2> haven't tried, but krita seems to be a good choice, or you can use gimp
<Maranatha> is there a desktop sharing program what will work with both Linux and windows?
<Ahmed\> maranatha: try teamviewer
<Maranatha> ok
<Ahmed\> Yeah
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: Maranatha:  unless I am mistaken, teamviewer is windows/mac only.
<Ahmed\> Well i thought they have for Linux but sorry about that
<arch0njw> Maranatha: I have fiddled with this (http://www.yuuguu.com/home) a little bit.  I haven't used it extensively, but they support Linux.
<Maranatha> ah ok
<emiliano_> ciao
<emiliano_> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<toshe> hi all, wonder if someone can lend me a hand with installataion issue with Kubuntu Lucid 10.10
<toshe> I've downloaded the latest daily build .iso from today and am trying to install it on my laptop
<James147> toshe: whats the issue?
<toshe> but when it comes to the manual disk partitioning, the installer does _not_ allow me to choose the partition
<toshe> any ideas for workarounds?
<toshe> basically what happens is that although I click on the "Change" button, nothing happens
<James147> toshe: try #ubuntu+1 they are more likly to know about issues with lucid
<jimmy51_> i installed all available updates this morning and now my sound is annoying.  It works... for one application at a time.  It used to work like Windows (several apps could utilize the sound at once) but now whatever the first app is that uses sound, is the only one that can use it.
<toshe> James147: wven with the Kubuntu installer?
<jimmy51_> what do i do about that?  kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<James147> toshe: #ubuntu+1 handels all the varents k, ed, x
<toshe> James147: thanks, I'll try the guys there then. thanks again
<jimmy51_> it was working fine before the updates
<timo__> Halo ist hier jemand im chat der mir sagen kann wie ich moyarilla fire fox instaliere
<timo__> bin neu hier im chat ersr mal Hallo an alle
<timo__> Hallo jemand da bin ich hier denn èberhaupt richitg ?
<gregg> timo__: #ubuntu-de ?
<timo__> gregg: hast du evtl auch einen packete namen dafèr ?
<rork> timo__: apt-get install firefox (and please talk english here, #ubuntu-de is a german channel)
<gregg> thanks rork ;)
<timo__> ok srz
<rork> no problem
<jimmy51_> hmm, i guess single-app sound is either rare and i've stumped everyone, or it's so plainly simple i should have figured it out alread :)
<arthur_> bonjour
<gregg> is it possible to have the task manager show ONLY icons and no text?
<xMine> hey guys ... i don't know what to say ... i just wanted to thank all of the coders for the awesome dpkg recovery feature! it saved me hours of reinstalling kubuntu on my netbook yay!
<BCA_> hi
<sheytan> gregg yes. In KDE  4.4, when the taskbar is full, it automatically switch to icons only mode.
<sheytan> gregg but if you  want to have icons only always, take a look at smoothtasks or  fancy tasks plasmoids at kde-look.org ;)
<gregg> funny you mention that sheytan - i just found stasks about 2 seconds ago in the repos - exactly what i was looking for lol
<sheytan> gregg yeah ;D
<hceylan> I am trying to migrate from Fedora to Ubuntu
<hceylan> In fedora there were three packages libXft-freeworld, freetype-freeworld, cairo-freeworld, that would include the patented code in the font rendering that renders even better then windows
<hceylan> Is this possible in ubuntu?
<xMine> shytan: thanks for the hint with the icons only taskbar
<hceylan> any fonts gurus around?
<jimmy51_> hceylan: none that i've "heard" from
<jimmy51_> (rimshot)  get it?  "heard"?  my sound isn't working right.... so i haven't heard from any
<rork> hceylan: check libfreetype6  is that what you're looking for?
<jimmy51_> does this channel require identifying?
<juan__> hola  ayuda por favor
<jussi01> jimmy51_: no, but its a good idea.
<rork> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimmy51_> ok.  i ID'd to NicServ (meant NickServ) earlier and thought I was ID'd.  i wasn't sure if anyone saw my writes or not
<hceylan> Let me try rork...
<pavilion> hi everybody
<jussi01> jimmy51_: its a holiday, bit quiet today
<hceylan> rork: apparently I have libfreetype6 already installed
<pavilion> somebody speak spanish?
<rork> !es | pavilion
<arch0njw> !es
<ubottu> pavilion: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pavilion> right thanks
<xMine> does someone know some good games i can find on the repository server?
<ads_> secret maryo chronicles :)
 * xMine actually uses 1.1GB RAM only for apps ....
<xMine> whats that?
<arch0njw> xMine: I enjoyed Nexuiz for awhile.
<ads_> a 'new' version of old Mario Bros. game
<xMine> cool
<ads_> really nice graphics and sounds
<xMine> nexuiz is in the repo too? interesting
<James147> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ads_> and most important it gives great fun :)
<rork> xMine: Warsow (fps), Warzone2100 (rts), Fish Fillets (puzzle)
<xMine> i already have warsow ... played it since 3.0 but 5.x isn't the old warsow anymore :(
<xMine> i remember the night warsow 3.2 was released... awesome feeling in the official irc channel :)
<jimmy51_> if i'm in a folder and want to set all of the files security to be owned by myself, how do i do that?  chmod...
<xMine> -R ?
<rork> I've only played it occasionally, I think it's quite ok (and I can beat my brother in it), I'm usually playing Unreal Tournament 99 though but that one is not in the repository ;)
<rork> jimmy51_: chown owner:group ./*
<jimmy51_> rork: ok... i have to explicitly say the owner and group?
<jimmy51_> i can't make it dynamic?
<rork> jimmy51_: yes
<xMine> UT99 ... good game. once i've put it on my netbook and connected it to my monitor. 1680x1050 with 28fps :D
<jimmy51_> (   chown  $owner:$group ./* where $owner and $group  are who happen to be logged  on?)
<xMine> isn't there a -R flag in chown?
<rork> -R as in recursive indeed
<xMine> one of the most useful flags ever
<jimmy51_> i keep having trouble with files written to a smb share from other machines.  they show up as nobody owning them so i have to set permissions before messing with them
<rork> I'm not using Samba myself but can't it be set to specify the owner/group when a file is created?
<James147> jimmy51_: samba can set permisions to newly created file and folders form the network
<jimmy51_> i dunno... i guess i could look in the samba conf again.
<ranjb> HI was wondering if someone can advise on how I can resolve a problem. I have windows 7 64bit installed and am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 64bit and I can successfully load the live CD, install Ubuntu but once I have to restart the computer I just get a 'GRUB loading' message and can not login into either OS. can anyone help me pls? its driving me nuts
<mustafa_> any one working on KVM
<jimmy51_> ranjb: anytime i have boot issues i download SuperGrub (bootable ISO) and use it
<jimmy51_> ranjb: it will let you boot to various partitions it finds
<jimmy51_> and restore your boot sector if needed
<xMine> lol, i've started an easy puzzle in Soduko and the computer can't fill it completly :D
<James147> ^^
<a_h_roth> Has anyone out there upgraded to Lucid yet?  Is it ready for prime time, or do you feel that one should wait until the end of the month (i.e. official release)?
<hceylan> a_h_roth: I did and I am quite happy
<a_h_roth> Stability?  Features?  Both?
<hceylan> Other then plymouth crashes (so no kms splash displayed) no prob for me at all
<a_h_roth> hceylan: thanks.  I've been itching to do it, but I didn't want to jump the gun.
<hceylan> a_h_roth: no prob. You can always install side by side not?
<a_h_roth> Good point.
<a_h_roth> hceylan: Good point.
<hceylan> Thats what I do all the time
<hceylan> I am an originally a fedora user
<hceylan> eversinde fedora 8 I am always on alpha
<hceylan> But I keep the production version aside
<hceylan> just to be on the safe side
<a_h_roth> hceylan: do you dual boot or use a VM?
<hceylan> dual boot and share the home (which is on a different partition)
<xMine> btw: when lucid is out will be there a upgrade feature?
<xMine> oh and there is KDE 4.4.2 in the backports @ channel topic...
<James147> xMine: every version of ubuntu has had an upgrade feature :)
<a_h_roth> xMine: it might not be embedded in the Updater, but all you have to do to upgrade to Lucid is type update-notifier-kde -d.
<hceylan> People I seem to lost the package "restricted driver prober" or sth similar which pops and asks "Would you like to install nvidia propriatery drivers?" thing
<hceylan> what is the package that provides that?
<a_h_roth> hceylan: I believe that it's nvidia-settings.
<xMine> a_h_roth: interesting, thanks
<a_h_roth> xMine: More info is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<arch0njw> a_h_roth: isn't that jockey?
<a_h_roth> arch0njw: Not sure that I know what you mean.
<arch0njw> a_h_roth: I think the mechanism that detects devices that use restricted drivers is jokey
<a_h_roth> arch0njw: Could be.  I've been known to be wrong before...
<a_h_roth> arch0njw: sure enough, I have jockey-kde and jockey-common installed.  That must be what hceylan needs.
<a_h_roth> hceylan: sorry.
<xMine> man ... i'm compiling qt ... that really takes ages....
<xMine> lol, copy and paste fail https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu "7) Go and have a coffee while 9.10 is downloaded and installed."
<sheytan> hi
<sheytan> where  can i report a bug of kubuntu lucid?
<zus> i need to find a program that lets me record audio from last fm.
<xMine> sheytan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid on the right side "report a bug"
<xMine> zus: you can record stuff with AudaCity, the question is wether you're able to record line-out too or not... i have no idea...
<zus> what do you mean? is it making audacity record line out of if my pc can do it or not?
<xMine> yea, actually i don't know if that is possible...
<sheytan> xMine thanks ;)
<xMine> np
<xMine> had to search though ... good hidden link :D
<pavilion> hi
<xMine> hi
<xMine> how long can it take to compile Qt!? i think i'll be in a coffin when its finished....
<GNU\colossus> that's your opportunity to buy a faster box. right now!
<xMine> when i had the money....
<lazarus-tn> is sebastian sauer about in here?
<jeanrl> Where I found widgets ?
<xMine> jeanrl: kde-look.org
<jeanrl> ok and over this?
<xMine> its my only source ... i don't use much widgets anyway...
<jeanrl> ok thank's
<el3ment> hi
<el3ment> anyone live ?
<xMine> whats up?
<el3ment> i ahve a problem with sound in kubuntu
<el3ment> cant run it :|
<el3ment> im with realtek hd sound card
<el3ment> and not have an ide how to fix this :)
<yvan300> are there any visualisations for amorak?
<xMine> mh ... i know of a good guide for this but it is in german :/ sry ... i had similar problems - i had to change something in the alsa config but don't ask me what :(
<el3ment> i will give root pass everything just fix it ;|
<el3ment> 4 hours and no solution...
<xMine> we want nothing from you to help you ... but i'm not the right one to ask for this problem... so you have to wait or come back later to see if someone other can help you :(
<el3ment> can give me this german guide
<el3ment> i will use google translate :)
<el3ment> and will try to   fix this alone :)
<xMine> well, that is the german page: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme i bet there is somewhere an english equivalent, but i don't know where...
<yvan300> is there an amorak channel?
<yvan300> neva mind
<dibs> I just paired my phone with my laptop but now I am trying to find how to pass a file to the phone? any ideas?
<xMine> bluetooth?
<xMine> any software for the phone? try wine
<rosco_y> Where can I find the md5sums for the Kubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Beta 1 iso files?
<Mamarok> rosco_y: at the same place where you downloaded from normally :)
<rosco_y> Mamarok: Thanks, I'll look again :)
<zbenjamin> hi all
<rosco_y> Mamarok: there is was, I just needed to look harder--my wife would insert a few jabs here if she had the chance.  Thanks again!
<zbenjamin> i'm currently configuring my network , i managed to connect to the AP with WEP security (proto=WEP) but i want to use WPA2 sadly i don't get a ip when using wpa2
<Mamarok> rosco_y: you are welcome :)
<zbenjamin> my card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<zbenjamin> it seems wpa_supplicant is starting the handshake over and over again
<zbenjamin> i'm using wpa_supplicant directly (no networkmanager)
<Ahmed\> James, are you ther
<Ahmed\> there
<Ahmed\> can i have 3D cube effects desktop switching for KDE ?/
<kaddi> !zipx
<kaddi> Hi, I need to open a zipx-file, can anyone suggest a tool that will be able to do this?
<frogonwheels> is there a way I can dismiss 139 kpackagekit notifications at once?
#kubuntu 2010-04-06
<amichair> Is there some way to list all packages that have been installed (i.e. excluding the ones installed with the system, or automatically installed dependencies)
<ephoenix> hey everyone?
<Ahmed\> i dont know no one replied me HUH
<zus> where is the audio i/o tab in audacity 1.3.9? im looking  in edit>prefrences>audio i/o tab like it says in the wiki but i dont have it....please help
<ephoenix> hey everyone!!
<zus> ephoenix,  hello
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> HEY ZUS
<Ahmed\> i can't switch doestop on gnome i even removed it and put a new panel still ahhhh whats wrong with compiz have i done :) @_@
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. What can i use to record my desktop other than istanbul?
<Hazamonzo> !record
<Ahmed\> umm bot sleeping
<zus> Hazamonzo, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Hazamonzo> zus: Okay. Does that come with audio recording?
<Ahmed\> zus :0
<Ahmed\> :)
<zus> Ahmed\,  right click on the 2 desktop buttons on the panel and configure it to 4
<zus> Hazamonzo,  i havent tried it yet, but i believe it should
<Hazamonzo> zus: Okay Cheers :)
<Ahmed\> i know that but still doesnt switch i made 4 now it was 2
<zus> im looking into making audacity record streaming audio
<Hazamonzo> zus: Oh yeah? Sounds pretty interesting
<zus> Hazamonzo,  it should be if it works,  cross your fingers for me..
<zus> Ahmed\,  what about alt-ctrl-"left/right" arrow?
<Hazamonzo> zus: Heheh. Will do! Let me know how it goes. I idle in here all day long :)
<Ahmed\> they even dont work either
<zus> Hazamonzo,  same here.
<tnks> what's Canonical's stance for keeping usability features in sync between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<zus> Ahmed\,  try crtl-f11
<Ahmed\> it shows fusion
<zus> Ahmed\,  now try to change destops
<NoRedemption> hi
<Ahmed\> still cant
<zus> NoRedemption, hello
<NoRedemption> Hi Ahmed Hi zus
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> hey you !
<NoRedemption> how r u 2
<kaddi> Hi, I need to open a zipx-file, can anyone suggest a tool that will be able to do this?
<Ahmed\> fine i forgets you
<Ahmed\> umm
<NoRedemption> zipx?
<tnks> anyway, just curious if a Kubuntu dev was here.  Not sure how much of the Ubuntu experience is Gnome, and how much is Gnome augmentation.
<Ahmed\> gotta go now see you soon :) thanks
<zus> Ahmed\,  what about under systems>compiz-config settings and setting the desktop cube
<NoRedemption> zipx is windows only
<Ahmed\> wait
<Ahmed\> it was marked
<zus> kaddi,  try 7-zip it should be in the repositories
<Torch> tnks: kubuntu ships kde, more or less like kde ships it. canonical has not much to do with that.
<NoRedemption> under linux?
<NoRedemption> ^^
<tnks> Torch: that's interesting.
<tnks> Torch: so is it really just an installer that Kubuntu devs work on?
<Ahmed\> i did it, it was that desktop wall
<Ahmed\> thanks
<Ahmed\> :)
<tnks> because it seems like a simple "apt-get kde" could get you the KDE experience.
<zus> kaddi,  also i installed .rar and unrar myself with kpackagemanagerkit
<Ahmed\> Thanks Zus :)
<Ahmed\> CIao all
<Ahmed\> goonna sleeeeeeeeeeeeep
<Ahmed\> its about 2:30 am:$
<NoRedemption> ciao
<NoRedemption> well there is a 7zip on sourceforge.net
<zus> ahem welcome...make sure thats checked some times it used to revert back to desktop wall on me
<NoRedemption> for linux :)
<kaddi> zus: rar doesn't know zipx and 7-zip doesn't seem to know it either
<NoRedemption> well try and error?^^
<zus> kaddi,  i may have misunderstood you, are you trying  unzip a file right? and right click extract isnt working?
<NoRedemption> well but it should support it
<kaddi> exaclty
<Torch> tnks: ask them.
<kaddi> and the format is called .zipx
<NoRedemption> 7-Zip is a file archiver with the high compression ratio. The program supports 7z, ZIP, CAB, RAR, ARJ, LZH, CHM, GZIP, BZIP2, Z, TAR, CPIO, ISO, MSI, WIM, NSIS, RPM and DEB formats.
<ephoenix> There is a problem during boot-up w/ kernal 2.6.32-19. My  monitor goes black and does not but to kubuntu gui.  Now my internal graphic card is nvidea Geforce 8100.  I always have to boot  unto a earlier kernal 2.6.31-20.  Is there issues with linux nvidia driver w/ the new kernal?
<tnks> Torch: I was hoping someone on this channel knew.
<tnks> I guess I could write to some dev list.
<tnks> but really, it's just a passing curiosity.
<DarkwingDuck> tnks: what are you looking for?
<amichair> tnks: you can try the #kubuntu-devel channel
<zus> kaddi,  i hadn't seen .zipx but i did have issues  unzipping thats why i suggested the two that worked for me.
<tnks> amichair: thanks
<kaddi> zus: rar has been working fine for me for everything else except the 7zip format
<NoRedemption> Well do someone here know a good channel to study and/or learn UNIX?
<Torch> tnks: what do you expect to happen?
<Torch> tnks: kubuntu is, as far as i know, really under-staffed.
<zus> kaddi see if this helps..http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-can-i-zipping-and-unzipping-files-under-linux.html
<NoRedemption> i'am looking for webites or IRC Channels
<kaddi> no
<tnks> NoRedemption: I think IRC channels will be a tough way to learn if you're a newbie.
<tnks> lots of people will dismiss the simple questions.
<kaddi> zus: I've already tried zip, ark, rar, 7zip... it's a (stupid) format that was introduced with Vista
<NoRedemption> Well always take the hardway :D
<kaddi> kinda like the docx for Office2007
<kaddi> and it seems no OSS can open them
<NoRedemption> kaddy if you want you cant send it to me
<NoRedemption> i'am right now on a windows client
<NoRedemption> you got msn?
<zus> kaddi,  another suggestion wich is a bit beyond me atm.. is winzip under wine if that is possible
<kaddi> zus: will try that.
<NoRedemption> yeah thats also a way
<NoRedemption> if that doesnt work you still can come to me :)
<kaddi> NoRedemption: I have a windows OS myself, but I would like to avoid the reboot in the future, that's why I'm asking
<kaddi> but thanks for offering :)
<zus> brb
<NoRedemption> ;) your welcome and i didnt know that :)
<kaddi> :)
<NoRedemption> tnks you know some channels'
<kaddi> what kind of channesl are you lookling for?
<NoRedemption> unix related channels
<kaddi> ah :)
<kaddi> you know the obvious ones? #ubuntu ##linux #fedora #gentoo and so on :p
<NoRedemption> :P
<NoRedemption> you see iam already in one :D
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> gn8 everyone, i must be of
<NoRedemption> gn8 kaddi
<csgeek> is there a Kubuntu+1 for lucid.. or can I ask the question in here?
<csgeek> I'm trying to get kopete's webcam support to work under Lucid.. but it keeps bitching about not finding the jasper image conversion program.. even though anything jaspter is installed already
<fooscript> Hi :)
<fooscript> silence... :/
<NoRedemption> hi
<fooscript> hi :)
<fooscript> I got a problem..
<frogonwheels> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fooscript> CMake Error at cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:125 (MESSAGE):
<fooscript>   Could NOT find Phonon: Found version "4.3.1", but required is at least
<fooscript>   "4.3.80" (found /usr/include/qt4)
<fooscript> dpkg say my libphonon is 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3. I don't get it
<FloodBotK3> fooscript: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogonwheels> fooscript: what about the dev version?  libphonon-dev
<fooscript> libphonon4                           4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3, same for libqt4-phonon
<frogonwheels> no. libphonon-dev
<fooscript> same ... libphonon-dev                        4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3
 * frogonwheels shrugs.
<frogonwheels> anyone?
<fooscript> What is strange ... I downloaded & compiled new phonon from git. phonon.pc copied to /usr/lib/pkg-config
<fooscript> But this &%$^& CMake does not use pkg-config :/
<fooscript> From what .h file it takes the phonon version?
<frogonwheels> fooscript: I don't know.  I think everybody is asleep.
<fooscript> Mhm. I'll come back tomorrow.
<fooscript> It's annoying. Since a long time I had no such big problems with configuration/compilation.
<fooscript> Thx :) See you tomorrow .. I mean today.
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ne7work> i need help with phpmyadmin
<ne7work> to configure phpmyadmin with apache
<gary__> this room is so crazy, it is off the hook in here!
<gary__> "/fart -d 9000
<gary__> "/fart  -d
<inteliwasp> so i downloaded the newist nvidia driver(195.x) and now i am forced to the console, is there a known issue?
 * inteliwasp wonders if he shuld come back and ask later...
<letterman> what's the beta channel's name?
<letterman> nm it's in topic
<letterman> if I'm not going to be bug reporting is it worth installing?
<letterman> not that I don't report bugs, I just want a sense of how usable it is
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend software to archive my data drive (~9GB) to DVD's?
<letterman> how in the world do I zoom in or adjust my screen resolutino during the graphic install?
<letterman> I'm on a 50" 1080p monitor and I can't read anything the text is so tiny
<frogonwheels> letterman: sux doesn't it.
<frogonwheels> letterman: you need to get "DPI" "100x100"  in your Section "Device" somehow.
<frogonwheels> letterman: does ctrl+alt+plus work ?
<pepee> hi
<pepee> anyone using lucid?
<Mamarok> pepee: yes, but Lucid questions should go to #ubuntu+1
<pepee> I just need someone to do something for me
<pepee> I need to know if a gnome app is running fine in kubuntu
<pepee> it isn't for me
<pepee> well, if someone wants to try, please install: gupnp-tools   and then run: gupnp-universal-cp
<pepee> and tell me what you see, and if it is a clean install
<amichair> Is there some way to list all packages that have been installed by user? (i.e. excluding the ones installed with the system, or automatically installed dependencies)
<hceylan> join #ubuntu
<Ahmed\> hello
<Ahmed\> i can't see those small icons on taskbar next to SHOW DESKTOP to switch between desktops HUH even tho i enable it but yet i cant any shortcuts?
<Ahmed\> i can't see those small icons on taskbar next to SHOW DESKTOP to switch between desktops HUH even tho i enable it but yet i cant any shortcuts?
<amichair> Ahmed\: Maybe you removed it by mistake... try readding the widget to the panel
<Ahmed\> Yes i did
<amichair> Ahmed\: right click -> add widget -> pager
<Ahmed\> i mean all of the taskbar i created it back all but i dont know whats the name of that widget which is for (switch desktop)
<Ahmed\> DUDE
<amichair> Ahmed\: it's called Pager, and u can find it also by using the widget search bar (at the top of add widget dialog)
<Ahmed\> thats what i was looking for thanks a lot
<Ahmed\> i just added it
<Ahmed\> but is there any way that i can switch it the way in Mandriva ?
<Ahmed\> switching desktops
<Ahmed\> in a cube way
<Ahmed\> cant see thumbnail in KDE only icons ?
<bartek> hi all, i lost my dockbar in kde and i have no clue how can i get it back, anyone help???
<Ahmed\> hello, why do i see those lines when i move an application i just enables few of the effects, anyone knows which should i disable to get rid of those cross lines ?
<hceylan> is there a way to disable plymouth?
<lalalol> the new chromium has changed the bookmark button and infobutton :@@@@
<xMine> good morning guys
<army> hello
<alt> hi people
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Why might i not be able to format a disk using gparted? The existing volume is fat32
<Hazamonzo> And most of the options for the disk are blanked out
<Hazamonzo> ahh nevermind. the volume was mounted
<dhanesh> hello
<xMine> hi
<dhanesh> player plays radio in ubuntu
<xMine> awesome, isn't it?
<dhanesh> player plays radio in ubuntu xmine
<xMine> is there a ubuntu radio?
<dhanesh> xMine_the player that plays internet radio in kubuntu
<xMine> you need a program?
<xMine> try vlc
<xMine> mh. he should buy some verbs....
<rox_> hi
<k00pa> I have windows on second partition, how I can mount it?
<k00pa> kubuntu, default installation
<frogonwheels> k00pa: if you run dolphin, it will probably just show up in Places
<k00pa> where is the "places"
<frogonwheels> F9
<k00pa> ah yes that
<k00pa> no its not there
<frogonwheels> ok - mounted temporarily?
<k00pa> idk
<frogonwheels> sudo mount /mnt  /dev/sda?  where ? is the partition
<k00pa> its /dev/sda2
<frogonwheels> did you try sudo mount /mnt /dev/sda2
<cba123> I'm looking for a file indexer, similar to google desktop, but I can't seem to get something to work right.  Strigi is freezing on a folder, beagle doesn't seem to find everything, tracker won't start for some reason, and google-desktop crashes once it indexes everything.  Any other suggestions?
<k00pa> mount: /mnt is not a block device
<frogonwheels> doh . reverse that
<frogonwheels> k00pa: I _definitely_ should know better.
<k00pa> ookey
<frogonwheels> as in  mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<k00pa> now it doesn't do anything
<k00pa> it runs
<k00pa> no message
<k00pa> no error
<frogonwheels> cd /mnt
<FloodBotK3> k00pa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogonwheels> ls
<frogonwheels> lol @k00pa
<k00pa> wth
<k00pa> the /mnt contains my windows files O-o
<k00pa> what are they doing there
<frogonwheels> well waddya know
<k00pa> thanks :)
<k00pa> got my music playing \o/
<frogonwheels> k00pa: ok. now to make it permanent?
<k00pa> hmm that would be nice
<frogonwheels> k00pa:  you need to edit (sudo) your /etc/fstab
<k00pa> could it be placed to /mnt/win or something
<k00pa> sec
<frogonwheels> k00pa: don't put it under /mnt
<novaquantum> salut tout le monde
<frogonwheels> k00pa:  /home/windows possibly
<novaquantum> hi all
<k00pa> mm
<frogonwheels> k00pa:  sudo mkdir /home/windows
<k00pa> done the mkdir
<k00pa> or how about to my homedir?
<frogonwheels> oh.. do a mount  and tell me what filesystem?
<frogonwheels> just type mount
<frogonwheels> or mount /mnt
<k00pa> its /dev/sda2
<frogonwheels> .. type <???>
<k00pa> /dev/sda2 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<k00pa> at the fstab now
<frogonwheels> oh ok. edit mtab and copy the line from there into fstab
<k00pa> k
<k00pa> that line I pasted ^^ ?
<frogonwheels> .. /etc/mtab that is.
<frogonwheels> no.. look at /etc/mtab  there will be a line that include /mnt  change /mnt -> /home/windows but place it in /etc/fstab
<k00pa> okey
<k00pa> http://pastebin.com/0jYZ80NZ
<k00pa> that should work?
<frogonwheels> k00pa: looks good. you can change the last 0 to 2
<k00pa> ookey
<frogonwheels> ..so once you've done that..  sudo umount /mnt   ; sudo mount /home/windows
<frogonwheels> k00pa:  you don't need to say what device you're mounting - it will read it from fstab
<k00pa> http://pastebin.com/QVW7uq4N just to check now correct number?
<k00pa> yaa it works
<k00pa> frogonwheels: thanks \o/
<frogonwheels> phew
<frogonwheels> np k00pa
<frogonwheels> k00pa:  the reason it's 'fuse' is it's  probably ntfs - and 'fuse' (user-mode file system) is now the best way of handling ntfs
<k00pa> ya its ntfs
<k00pa> ->
<frogonwheels> k00pa: It's nice to get a linux noob that can follow directions :) :)
<bertmanphx> I have a curiosity......each time I log in, Kontact starts by itself....and I don't know why.  Anyone else seeing this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bertmanphx> howdy
<Lord-Rahl> How do I upgrade to the lastest beta through command line?
<bertmanphx> sudo apt-get update
<bertmanphx> wait
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: do-release-upgrade
<bertmanphx> what version are you running?
<shadeslayer> bertmanphx: beta means lucid :P
<Lord-Rahl> 9.04
<bertmanphx> duh
<bertmanphx> see
<shadeslayer> oh wait my command is wrong too :P
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: oh my... youll need to do 2 upgrades
<frogonwheels> bertmanphx: it remembers what you closed down with
<bertmanphx> ok
<frogonwheels> bertmanphx: there's an option somehwere
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: do-release-upgrade --devel-release will first upgrade to 9.10 and then you need to run that again
<shadeslayer> to update to 10.04
<Lord-Rahl> OK thnaks :)
<shadeslayer> Lord-Rahl: np
<bertmanphx> will  ubuntuone support akonadi sync anytime soon?
<BluesKaj>  Grub2 lists 3 old kernels that I'd like to delete from the list but synaptic doesn't list them and using the cli to remove them doesn't work either , any suggestions ?
<el3ment> hello
<el3ment> annnnyone live :)
<shadeslayer> el3ment: nope
<el3ment> :)
<el3ment> ca i ask u something :)
<shadeslayer> el3ment: we just got hit by a huge tidal wave... oh waits that for 2012
<shadeslayer> el3ment: sure :D
<el3ment> can*
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: sure
<el3ment> i succes with my sound alsa  on my linux but everytime when im logining in my linux i have no sound on playerss
<el3ment> :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-(kernel number)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, i did all that
<Viserys> hello to all!
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: sudo update-grub2 ?
<shadeslayer> !sound | el3ment
<ubottu> el3ment: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> Viserys: hi
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: unless you didnt update grub,idk why you still have 3 old kernels
<el3ment> shadeslayer: no no i hear sound hear tests but my mp3 player not have sound :)
<shadeslayer> el3ment: oh.. um.. which backend?
<James147> !mp3 | el3ment
<ubottu> el3ment: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Viserys> I need help.... I don't know why but after kde SC 4.4.2 update from ppa backports my kickoff don't show the menu......
<el3ment> shadeslayer: im speaaking about amarok player :)
<James147> Viserys: same here :S, the icon are still there, just invisable (sometimes the whole menu is scrwed up) :S
<el3ment> not video capture :D
<James147> el3ment: have you enabled mp3 support?
<Viserys> James147: yes ........... it's the same problem......
<shadeslayer> el3ment: hm well if you used a different backend other than phonon stuff might break
<el3ment> i will test something :D
<James147> Viserys: for now i just switched to the old style menu, I dont tend to use the menu all that much anyway (alt+f2 :D )
<James147> Viserys: heh, switched back to see and it all seems fine now :S
<Viserys> James147: for now, however, I am using Lancelot...........
<rmrfslash> Did Kubuntu recently update the svn client?
<rmrfslash> Rather, was there a recent update to the SVN client?
<rmrfslash> cuz all of a sudden I can't update a repo that I've been able to update for a while
<k00pa> frogonwheels: I am not so noob :) I just have forgot almost everything related to desktop installion :P
<el3ment> this is very strange ;|
<el3ment> my video player works fine
<el3ment> mp3 not :D
<Guest20736> hi all
<el3ment> and this is very very strange when im start video player and restart mp3 ! mp3 works now )O
<el3ment> shadeslayer: any answers ? :)
<shadeslayer> el3ment: well you can try changing the settings in amarok
<shadeslayer> el3ment: oh and enable all channels on kmix and set them to high
<el3ment> no the point is when im starting video everithing is fix
<el3ment> before im start video there no sound in mp3 player
<shadeslayer> el3ment: yes,try to set all channels to high
<Viserys> James147: mmm...... switched back but it's the same ...... I can't see any icon in the menu.
<el3ment> can u tell me good video and audio player ffor linux ? :) amrok and dragon player is crap :D
<el3ment> shadeslayer:  ? :)
<Viserys> someone know how to solve kickoff visualization problems after kde SC 4.4.2 update?
<vinnie_> does Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 1 come prepacked with amarok 2.3.0?
<shadeslayer> vinnie_: yeps
<vinnie_> shadeslayer: is it a live cd?
<shadeslayer> el3ment: press alt+F2 and type Kmix
<shadeslayer> vinnie_: live cd? i already installed it :)
<vinnie_> is Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 1 a live cd, or just an install cd?
<el3ment> ops im remove task menager 0o
<el3ment> how can back it :D
<shadeslayer> vinnie_: both are available
<shadeslayer> el3ment: uh oh.. the task manager is vital!
<shadeslayer> el3ment: just kidding
<James147> el3ment: right click -> add widget
<shadeslayer> el3ment: ok press the add widgets button
<el3ment> yes
<el3ment> then ?
<shadeslayer> i really think removing the task manager should not be a option
<James147> el3ment: drag it to where you want
<shadeslayer> el3ment: add the task manager widget
<el3ment> oh see ty :)
<shadeslayer> el3ment: which is your task bar
<James147> shadeslayer: i disagree, i dont have one on my netbook to save space
<vinnie_> thanx
<James147> shadeslayer: there are other way to switch windows
<shadeslayer> James147: it freaks people out dude!
<James147> shadeslayer: maby have an "are you sure", but dont stop people :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> el3ment: you stole my sound
<el3ment> :)
<shadeslayer> oh wait..
<shadeslayer> oh noes... one of my headphones just went out
<el3ment> ok im delete all my task down and there no start buto no clock nothing :)
<el3ment> im noob :D
<el3ment> little help to back this :)
<shadeslayer> ive gtg...
<el3ment> ex :|
<evilshadeslayer> James147: can you help el3ment ?
<el3ment> James147: wwith ?
<James147> sorry, crashed a couple of times there, think i missed somehting
<James147> el3ment: what problems are you haveing now?
<el3ment> umm
<el3ment> creating new down panel
<el3ment> with widgets :D
<el3ment> cuz im delete old one :)
<James147> el3ment: :D
<el3ment> and dont know what thw clock was
<el3ment> caan u help ? :)
<James147> el3ment: Digital clock
<el3ment> ty
<el3ment> now how can this panel be ob full sow part
<el3ment> k im done ;)
<wolf_> hi
<wolf_> anyone there?
<wolf_> nobody?? :(
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<genii> wolf_: There's people here. Ten seconds is hardly long enough to make a decision that no one is around
<wolf_> ^^
<wolf_> no stress pls.. take it calm
<jussi01> wolf_: just ask your question! :D
<wolf_> i have got no one o.O
<wolf_> bye
<bartek_> James147: hi, i do have a question for you;]
<bartek_> James147: do u have free few seconds? i need help
<James147> bartek_: just ask
<bartek_> James147: well i deleted something from my desktop
<bartek_> everytime i min program
<bartek_> i cant see it on my bottom panel
<bartek_> i can only find it using alt+tab
<James147> bartek_: do you have task manager on your panel?
<bartek_> do u know what i mean?
<bartek_> i will show u screeshot
<bartek_> w8
<bartek_> James147:  http://i44.tinypic.com/10ct9fm.jpg i had opened few programs + other www window and like u can see there is nothing on my ottom panel
<James147> bartek_: looks like you removed task manager (a widget) and added some kind of spacer :S
<James147> bartek_: right click -> add widget -> taskmanager | drag it back :)
<bartek_> James147:  if i could only know which icon is that ;) my mate installed linux with my polish language and now everything is much more difficult ;O
<James147> bartek_: the grteen + i think
<James147> bartek_: at the top
<bartek_> lol James147 i meant taskmanager not widget ;)
<James147> bartek_: task manager is a widget
<James147> ^^
<bartek_> i mlost
<James147> bartek_: everything on the panel and desktop is a widget
<bartek_> ok so what should i add on the panel to get it bck?
<James147> bartek_: kmenu, sys tray, clock, even task manager
<James147> task manager :)
<el3ment> James147: do u have a idea how to bypasing flex anti-cheat wwwith wine
<James147> bartek_: also, change you language back to english it make things easier System settings -> Language & reagon (the blue flag thing) -> http://imagebin.org/91903
<James147> el3ment: no clue, and i am agienst evading anti cheat systems
<el3ment> but wine can not start   flex
<el3ment> when im starting flex check for update and close
<el3ment> any idea ? :)
<James147> el3ment: http://appdb.winehq.org/index.php
<Pici> el3ment: For support for running applications under wine,  please ask in #winehq
<genii> !info khangman jaunty
<ubottu> khangman (source: kdeedu): Hangman word puzzle for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 750 kB, installed size 1680 kB
 * evilshadeslayer slides genii evilcoffee
<genii> evilshadeslayer: Thanks! Needed that....
<evilshadeslayer> genii: hope you become evil after drinking that :D
<Lord-Rahl> ? for some I did a inplace upgrade to 10.04 update went well reboot login now it seems the plasmo are not staring anyone know  what the name is name
<bartek_> James147: this is just ridiculous, now i have all in eng and still cant find it :/
<James147> Lord-Rahl: plasma-desktop   and #ubuntu+1 for lucid support :)
<Lord-Rahl> ok
<James147> bartek_: cant you search for "task" ?
<bartek_> James147: correct
<James147> bartek_: what version  of kde are you using?
<bartek_> James147:  add widget and then there is no task manager for me
<bartek_> James147:  how can i check my ver?
<James147> bartek_: any kde program -> Hel -> about kde
<James147> Help ^^
<bartek_> 4.4.2
<James147> bartek_: what version of kubuntu?
<bartek_> James147:  that 4.4.2 isnt a correct answer?
<James147> bartek_: i also mean kubuntu version (karmic, lucid?)
<bartek_> James147:  let me check somehow ;p
<James147> in terminal type "cat /etc/issue"
<bartek_> James147:  says ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<James147> bartek_: thats karmic :) whats the output of "aptitude search plasma | grep ^i"
<bartek_> James147:  u want me to write it somewhere or what?? jesus i feel like a spa.... magic !;p
<James147> !pastebin | bartek_
<ubottu> bartek_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> bartek_: you can copy from konsole by selecting the text and rightclicking
<bartek_> James147:  i got some list
<bartek_> James147:  dunno which is most important for u now
<James147> bartek_: can you copy the list to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<James147> and paste a link here
<bartek_> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410082/
<James147> bartek_: hmm, dont think your missing anything important...
<James147> bartek_: you could try "sudo aptitude reinstall plasma-widgets-addons  plasma-widgets-workspace  plasma-desktop" but i dont know if it will work
<James147> bartek_: if that dosnt work you can try resetting plasma-desktop be deleting all the files that start with plasma in ~/.kde/share/config  (rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*)
<James147> bartek_: or renaming them ^^
<bartek_> James147:  let me try that
<bartek_> James147: REINSTALL DIDNT WORK ;/
<Martiini> Hei! Installed new Lucid Beta. Installation DVD gave me b43 broadcom wireless driver in jockey-kde. Now .. in installed system .. I get no drivers in jockey-kde "Hardware Drivers"
<genii> !lucid | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Hazamonzo> Can we split a Dolphin view into three or more parts?
<Hazamonzo> F3 allows us to split a window into two parts but only two as far as i can see
<James147> Hazamonzo: i think only two parts, but you can also use tabs
<Hazamonzo> James147: Cheers! I know about the tab too but just wanted to know if i could have more windows alongside each other :)
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: konqueror can do more than two
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Oh really? Okay. Lets have a look :)
<iconmefisto> Hazamonzo: ctrl-shift-L for left-right split, ctrl-shift-T for top-bottom split
<Hazamonzo> iconmefisto: Perfect! thank you. :D
<cosmoX> wenas
<la_toope> bonjour
<James147> !fr | la_toope
<ubottu> la_toope: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<la_toope> sorry, i made /amsg to speak ;)
<cosmoX> omg!!
<cosmoX> There is someone that Spanish speaks I need help?
<slow-motion> hi
<iconmefisto> !es | cosmoX
<ubottu> cosmoX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nerdy_kid> how do i change xines audio driver
<emrullah> Sa
<emrullah> Bu Kubuntu için compiz fusion ayarları Ubuntu ile aynı mı
<emrullah> ?
<genii> !tr | emrullah
<ubottu> emrullah: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<InvaderZim> Why does my run command dialog freezes up a lot of the time, or hangs for quite some time. Generally when I'm using it as a calculator, conversion, and running commands partially typed. Kde 4.4.2
<James147> InvaderZim: try disabling some of the plugins for it you dont use (the spanner icon on krunner) thinks like nepomuk are still buggy
<InvaderZim> James147: will do, thx
<appleseed> Which video player has a boss button or equivalent functionality?
<GNU\colossus> appleseed: the boss button… quits the player?
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: pause and minimize ideally
<GNU\colossus> appleseed: you can bind keys in mplayer accordingly, I suppose
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: atm I'm using Dragon Player
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: but I've been looking at the advanced window settings and the system shortcut setting and I have yet to figure out how to bind them
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: I will find them, and in the darkness bind them...
<GNU\colossus> appleseed: what'd work for SURE is if you set up mplayer in a way that it reads commands from a fifo, and have a little shellscript echo the commands you want into that fifo once you, for example, click a button
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: I will keep that in mind and let you know how it goes, thx
<GNU\colossus> appleseed: start mplayer like this: `mkfifo ~/.mplayer/slavectrl; mplayer -slave -quiet -input file=~/.mplayer/slavectrl your_media_files`
<GNU\colossus> you can then, for example, issue `echo pause > ~/.mplayer/slavectrl`
<GNU\colossus> and playback will pause
<appleseed> GNU\colossus: that looks nifty
<GNU\colossus> appleseed: you can also have mplayer in a daemon-like state if you specify "-idle" on argv that way.
<_nix_> Hello everybody, anyone know if there is a "guest" account available on karmic? an account which does not require a password and is reset after the use logs out?
<Viserys> Hello to all! Anyone know how to solve kickoff (kde default menu) visualization problems after kde SC 4.4.2 update?
<_nix_> j #ubuntu
<_nix_> oops
<James147> _nix_: you should be able to easly create one
<_nix_> I know how to add users but I'm not sure how I'll go about making it reset itself once the user logs out
<James147> _nix_: not sure about logout, but you could try mounting the guests home directory to tmpfs, will reset on reboot
<_nix_> James147: good idea, thanks.
<el3ment> hey anyone live ?
<el3ment> :)
<_nix_> hey
<el3ment> hi :)
<el3ment> do u have time to ask u somethinf _nix_
<_nix_> yes
<el3ment> i have problems with Wine sound
<el3ment> cant run games sound :)
<el3ment> im try to ask in wine channel but no one response
<_nix_> I have no experience with Wine, sorry :)
<el3ment> :/
<a_h_roth> Hello, out there.  I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to on help.ubuntu.com.  I would like to download a package and its required dependencies from the repositories, but NOT install them.  I just want them to be on the hard drive.  Then, when the computer is NOT connected to the internet, I would like to be able to install those packages.  Can anyone recommend the best way to do this?
<llutz> a_h_roth: man apt-get (-d)
<a_h_roth> llutz: there it was, right in front of my face.  Thanks.
<pedronveloso> YEAH, KDE rules!
<pedronveloso> just expressing my joy after a fresh install :)
<pokemonchik> Ебать!! где я????
<pokemonchik> Живые есттьь??
<nerdy_kid> anyway to get kde to use pulse? (maybe via xine config??)
<islington> nerdy_kid:  multimedia sound and video configuration
<nerdy_kid> k dont go anywhere pls one sec
<islington> nerdy_kid: just type in sound in krunner
<nerdy_kid> as in kde's multimedia module?
<nerdy_kid> did that, but phonons xine backend is still using ALSA
<islington> http://i.imgur.com/nvSGm.png
<islington> like that
<nerdy_kid> yup did that
<islington> you have sound through pulseaudio?
<nerdy_kid> yes, but the kde apps are using the ALSA plugin
<nerdy_kid> which is kinda laggy....
<islington> ... are you sure pulse isnt connecting into alsa?
<nerdy_kid> what do you mean>
<nerdy_kid> if i start say rhythembox which uses gstreamer which uses pulseaudio everythings cool
<islington> and say amarok?
<nerdy_kid> that uses pulse's alsa plugin (for apps that are trying to use alsa and not pulse) which slows track changes down and lowers the quality for some reason
<nerdy_kid> i tried using phonon's gstreamer backend, but it breaks the position bar on amarok and the last time i tried it crashed it....
<islington> nerdy_kid: I am not sure which part is having the problem phonon or pulse-alsa plugin. I dont really know how to get more info about this either
<nerdy_kid> well i was thinking if i could get xine to use pulse then it would fix everything, cause phonon uses xine and amarok uses phonon....
<nerdy_kid> lol this audio stuff is rather complicated lol
<islington> aye
<Athunye> I've always had problems with brasero in Ubuntu. 8 out of 10 burnings end with a "unknonw error". I'm finding Kubuntu beatuiful and want to give it a try. Have any of you experimented problems with k3b?
<nerdy_kid> k3b is very nice
<Athunye> (that problem not in only one computer, but in many pcs)
<nerdy_kid> well thanks for your help islington
<Athunye> I'm a musician, so I burn cds and dvds alot. I noticed that it most fails when I'm burning data dics.
<Athunye> disks*
<nerdy_kid> Athunye i have no complaints about kde execpt for this pulse thing which is gonna be fixed in 4.5.  and an nvidia bug that gets me....but thats nvidias fault not kde
<islington> nerdy_kid: what nvidia bug is hitting you?
<nerdy_kid> when i suspend compositing (kwin) and suspend my pc i get x crashes
<Athunye> I can't stand running 8 out of 10 disks.
<Athunye> ruinning*
<nerdy_kid> islington kwin devs said it was nvidia bug
<nerdy_kid> Athunye yeah i can imagine lol
<islington> nerdy_kid: oof I am googlieng connections between xine and pulse: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<islington> not sure that actually clarifies anything
<Am4no> for anyone who wants to make kde run faster. this works. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqSsgTNRA3U
<Athunye> Aslo, after I use a rewrittable cd/dvd a few times, I can't blank or use it any more. And what is worse, if I go to windows, then it blanks and burns fine...
<nerdy_kid> islington oh yeah ran across that the other day, ill check it out better, really gives one respect for pulseaudio though
<Athunye> I even tried wodim at command line...
<nerdy_kid> Athunye never had any issues with k3b, always hates braeso though.  way to "simple"
<Athunye> GNU/Linux is sure the best OS ever. Just one thing I miss: A simple software like dvdshrink.
<nerdy_kid> Athune try k9copy
<Athunye> I tried handbrake, tovid and they still need to be improved a lot.
<Athunye> Also tried dvd95.
<nerdy_kid> Athune LOVE handbrake, but it is kinda advanced
<Athunye> nerdy_kid: Does it reduce the size of the original dvd?
<nerdy_kid> Athunye it (handbrake) converts the whole dvd into a file (so yes), k9copy actually copies the whole dvd's file structure, and can optionally shrink it.
<Athunye> nerdy_kid: Okay.
<aperson> I'd hardly call handbrake advanced, imho
<aperson> I've found it to be the easiest way to rip dvds
<aperson> sad they dropped a bunch of codecs
<Athunye> I'll restart. Be back later on. Install finished. Thank you guys for now.
<nerdy_kid> aperson well im saying from a newbies perspective...(not calling Athunye a newbie, but still)
<nerdy_kid> aperson i was disapointed with the missing codecs though
<aperson> well, comparing it to other dvd ripping software, handbrake is by far the easiest
<aperson> I hear it only supports h.264 now?
<ubuntu> hi all
<nerdy_kid> aperson it only supports mpeg4 and h.264 i think
<nerdy_kid> hi :)
<ubuntu> i can't read any kind of file on movie player, it always say that i need a plug-in, i have ubuntu 64x bits and i can find anythis for read music like mp3-mpeg-4-avi, almost any format there is a solution for me?
<nerdy_kid> dragon player?
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Is there any way i can unzip a .jar, edit a text file and repackage it without having to mess with Java at all?
<nerdy_kid> ubuntu dragon player?
<Hazamonzo> I was hoping i could edit the text file in ark
<James147> !mp3 | ubuntu
<Hazamonzo> but it does not look like i can edit files if they are packaged up
<ubottu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hazamonzo> i would have to extract them first
<Torch> Hazamonzo: aren't jars just zips?
<Hazamonzo> Torch: Well they act like .zips. you think i can unzip and rezip them? then rename the extension?
<Torch> Hazamonzo: i don't see why not
<ubuntu> where i can find plug-in for movie player?
<Hazamonzo> Torch: I should have just tried it in the first place :)
<nerdy_kid> ubuntu check the links that ubottu sent you, it will explain how to enable all the multimedia stuff
<ubuntu> where i can find suitable plug-ins for movie player?
<Torch> ubuntu: will you please stop repeating yourself? thank you.
<Hazamonzo> Torch: Hmm. i don't think it worked :(
<yvan300> how do you stop quassel from showing an icon in the tray? I've searched the options but it turned out fruitless! :(
<jhonny> hello
<jhonny> hola q tal
<iconmefisto> yvan300: settings, interface, show system tray icon
<ubuntu> i want to open mp3 file with movie player someone can tell me where i can find mp3 decoder for movie player?
<James147> !mp3 | ubuntu
<yvan300> iconmefisto: i'm using quassel in kde 4.4 and i'm not seeing the interface branch after clicking settings.
<ubottu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iconmefisto> yvan300: at the top
<ubuntu> srr and thxz
<yvan300> ubuntu: all you got to do is install ubuntu-restriced-extras otherwise you would have to install mp3lame i think
<yvan300> iconmefisto: ok so i click settings at the top(obiviously) and there is configure quassel, notifications and shortcuts, any help?
<ubuntu> i need an application for install that package, what should i do?
<iconmefisto> yvan300: configure quassel
<hagabaka> yvan300: look in configure?
<yvan300> darn i looked through the whole list of options and yet there is no option to change this, sigh
<ubuntu> it says "this link needs to be opened with an application. sent to> apturl" so how can i get it?
<iconmefisto> yvan300: http://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktoprb1095.jpg
<yvan300> ubuntu: wait which package are you talking about?
<ubuntu> when i try to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" a windos pop up saying: "this link needs to be opened with an application. sent to> apturl" so how can i get it?
<aperson> ubuntu, open up a konsole, put in: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<aperson> give it your password, and you'll be done
<yvan300> ubuntu: firstly when you are using kde, it's kubuntu-restriced-extras, sorry for the mishap and oh yeah are you using kpackageget to install it?
<aperson> you can search for the package in kpackagekit as well
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu 64x bits
<yvan300> Opps bad spelling :P
<yvan300> ubuntu: use synaptic then
<yvan300> install ubuntu-restricted extras
<yvan300> or just type the command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ' without quotes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx
<yvan300> iconmefisto: what do you go into to get the icon away?
<yvan300> ubuntu: did it work?
<iconmefisto> yvan300: settings, configure quassel, then I get this screen: http://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktoprb1095.jpg
<ubuntu> nope, but never mind
<yvan300> ubuntu: i won't give up dat easily! What is preventing the package from installing?
<ubuntu> i'm on live-cd and may don-t work right?
<yvan300> ubuntu: wait do you have ubuntu installed to your hard disk?
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> i'm using CD
<yvan300> ubuntu: is your plan to like use ubuntu from the CD, if then you should use mint, because it comes with mp3 support flash etc
<yvan300> so that u can do everything u want from the live cd
<yvan300> iconmefisto: ok from there where u go?
<iconmefisto> yvan300: on that screen, "show system tray icon"
<ubuntu> i like buntu and i'm testing ^^
<aperson> if you're using ubuntu, you're in the wrong channel
<aperson> #ubuntu is where you should be
<aperson> this channel is for kubuntu support
<ubuntu> right
<ubuntu> how can i get that channel?
<yvan300> iconmefisto: oh i see, i have a different layout?
<aperson> ubuntu, right click on #ubuntu
<aperson> or just /join #ubuntu
<ubuntu> thx
<fooscript> A riddle: Newest phonon was downloaded, compiled & installed. Without any problem. I copiec pkg-config file. Now pkg-config --modversion returns 4.4.0 While compiling kdelibs I get Could NOT find Phonon: Found version "4.3.1", but required is at least "4.3.80" (found /usr/include/qt4). How to solve it? It's really important :/
<yvan300> fooscript: darn, this riddle is hard!
<fooscript> To me? Yeap. I hope it is not hard to you :)
<yvan300> fooscript: sorry, this ain't my area!
<fooscript> ok :) Thanks
<a_h_roth> Hello.  I have USB headphones.  They seem to work fine on Lucid with most sound applications, but Flash insists on playing through the computer's speakers, even if the headphones are plugged in.  Any suggestions, or is this a bug?
<aperson> a_h_roth, just a sec, I had to solve this as well
<a_h_roth> Thanks aperson.  Waiting patiently.
<aperson> a_h_roth, this should be of some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<a_h_roth> Thanks aperson.  Let me take a look.
<zus> is there a program i would have to install for a thumbprint reader to work? it came with a wireless mouse. the reader is a usb plug, and recieves the mouse. mouse is 7 button and works fine...if i can configure the mouse (where is that and how can i get to it)
<a_h_roth> aperson: do you remember exactly what you did?  There are a lot of things to try here.  I've tried a bunch, and no luck yet.
<aperson> a_h_roth, setting the order of the sound cards specifically is what did it
<a_h_roth> aperson: That makes sense.  But I'm not sure where to do that.  I opened kmixer and put the headphones first for every single output device listed, and still no dice.
<aperson> it says in that post how to change the order
<aperson> under 'assigning default devices'
<aperson> change the index number
<aperson> set your usb headphones to 0
<a_h_roth> aperson:  I see.
<a_h_roth> aperson: I don't have an /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file, but there is an /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file.  I tried changing the indexes in there, and I still got the same result.
<aperson> a_h_roth, you'll have to either reload alsa, or restart
<a_h_roth> aperson: I rebooted.
<aperson> try throwing the index settings into /etc/default/alsa
<aperson> I'm not sure if that makes a difference
<a_h_roth> aperson: Might as well try.
<zus> is there a program i would have to install for a thumbprint reader to work? it came with a wireless mouse. the reader is a usb plug, and recieves the mouse. mouse is 7 button and works fine...if i can configure the mouse (where is that and how can i get to it)
<a_h_roth> aperson: Nope.
<aperson> a_h_roth, darn  that's what solved my issue, which is almost identical to yours :/
<a_h_roth> aperson: options snd_usb_audio index=0 | options snd_hda_intel index=1 ?
<aperson> yeah, that's what it should be for you
<a_h_roth> aperson: :(
<aperson> flash uses the first one, iirc
<a_h_roth> aperson: Thanks anyway.  Guess I'll just have to live with it.
<aperson> I'm sure that page I linked has some information on it that could  be of some use
<a_h_roth> aperson: I'll give it another go, but it refers to older versions of *ubuntu.  Some of the files and executables that they refer to no longer exist in Lucid.
<a_h_roth> aperson: like asoundconf.  Nowhere to be found.  But asoundconf-gtk can be installed, even though asoundconf can't.
<aperson> a_h_roth, well, some things can be adapted, I'm not saying follow things word for word, it's more of a guide
<a_h_roth> aperson: Fair enough.
<ubuntu> i want to install vlc .I want to install it on persistent live usb.when i run apt-get i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/410283/
<aperson> ubuntu, do you know how to create your own live distro?
<aperson> that's what you'd have to do to accomplish that
<ubuntu> ya i know .presently i m working on live distro.
<ubuntu> aperson: i found many package are not getting installed (wine ,vlc) as in normal distro
<ale_> non c'è install
<ubuntu> ale_: are u Referring to me
<aperson> likely not
<ubuntu> aperson: do u see the pastebin output
<aperson> ubuntu, you're on a live system, you have to update everything first
<aperson> ubuntu, ie: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<aperson> and again, #ubuntu is the channel you want
<aperson> or wait, you're using quassel
#kubuntu 2010-04-07
<aperson> I thought you were in ubuntu, ubuntu
<ubuntu> aperson: it is just temperory name created.Afteri done all this installation stuff i will change it .
<aperson> ubuntu, that's not what I asked, are you in ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<ubuntu> aperson: ofcourse kubuntu
<aperson> ok, that's all I was curious about
<appleseed_> GNU\colossus: I'm using mplayer now with the smplayer gui and vdpau acceleration; I set the shortcut for Close/taskbar minimization/pause to my Boss key and mute the mplayer error given upon smplayer minimization by setting special window properties for the error dialog.
<appleseed_> I am afraid that the vdpau + mplayer still cannot do 1080i smoothly with my 1GB GTS250
<hexdump_> Hi all!
<hexdump_> First time I've used kubuntu desktop I think it's awesome.  great gui man
<hexdump_> I used KDE for SuSe and I thought it looked fantastic, and this is even better.  Just wanted to share that.
<hexdump_> be back later
<amichair> what does the alternate cd do that the live one doesn't?
<aperson> no live environment, other install options
<aperson> !alternate
<aperson> hmm
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<aperson> ahh, a little slow today
<amichair> when would a text-mode installer be useful?
<frogonwheels> amichair: It has more options.
<frogonwheels> amichair: it also is useful if (for example) the installer detects the wrong DPI on your tv
<frogonwheels> .. or more to the point, the correct DPI renders the text so small as to be unreadable.
<frogonwheels> amichair:  having said that, the GUI mode installer has certainly improved a lot.
<amichair> frogonwheels: that's indeed useful... though it sounds more like a boot menu option than an entire separate cd
<frogonwheels> amichair: Possibly. I think having it seperate also allow s/ed (for example) to have more 'server' oriented options on a CD.
<amichair> what's s/ed?
<frogonwheels> amichair: makes less sense on a dvd.  so let's leave it at "practical hyst[eo]rical" reasons
<amichair> frogonwheels: ok, I can live with that. For now :-)
<amichair> frogonwheels: thanks
<frogonwheels> amichair: they probably have seperate builders for the two, and haven't found a good reason to merge them.
<aperson> no server options,that's what the server cd is for
<aperson> iirc
<frogonwheels> aperson: well iirc on debian, you used to use the text-mode installer for servers.
<aperson> frogonwheels, well, ubuntu has always had a separate install cd for servers
<hexdump_> I'm having a problem that I have no idea how to fix.  Everytime I try and launch the terminal it sets down on the panel for a few seconds then disappears.
<hexdump_> pff that's stupid as can be.  I launch konsole from the root terminal and it launches no problem
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, noch wer wach?
<fooscript> ich :)
<fooscript> need some support with loging using sux. Anybody?
<NeutrinoPower> kennt sich jemand mit klipper aus? bin zwar nicht sicher, ob es an klipper liegt, aber seit kde4.3 glaub ich, funktioniert das kopieren von Textlinks nicht mehr, nur der Text wird kopiert
<hexdump_> nm it's still not working
<fooscript> NeutrinoPower: Schreib auf Englisch
<frogonwheels> fooscript:  logging? logging in?
<NeutrinoPower> ok
<NeutrinoPower> since kde 4.3 klipper copy links only as text no textlinks why?
<fooscript> frogonwheels: Yeap. Into kde-devel account on local machine. I did everything due to KDE tutorial, but when logging in, cannot launch X mode. When typing startx I got denial because of no priviledges for user kde-devel
<hexdump_> I guess I'll just have to run programs root all the time
<hexdump_> I'll just be careful with what I run and how long I run  a program
<NeutrinoPower> (I use archLinux with kde4.4.2)
<aperson> !patience | hexdump_
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: you could try removing the konsole configuration ?
<ubottu> hexdump_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<aperson> dang ubottu is slow today
<hexdump_> aperson:  yeah I know I'm just thinking out loud
<hexdump_> I don't feel ignored it's cool it's cool no problamo
<fooscript> hexdump_: Tried to sudo sux - kde-devel. Still no result :/ X does not start automaticaly.
<frogonwheels> fooscript: sux is just su that maintains X cookies and stuff iirc
<frogonwheels> fooscript: used to use it... but sudo seems to handle it now
<hexdump_> ah okie
<fooscript> frogonwheels: Sudo support X-mode ?
<hexdump_> well folks I'll be back in a little bit gotta take care of some stuff.
 * frogonwheels shrugs.  well I have no problem with using sudo and running X programs.
<hexdump_> frogonwheels:  so you have to use sudo everytime you run a program?
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: no.
<hexdump_> ah well, tell me later I gtg take care of some things...
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: it used to be that if you did sudo su   (equiv of sudo -s) you couldn't run X programs
<frogonwheels> .. and sux took care of that.
<hexdump_> yeah, I'll talk in a little bit be back soon.
<hexdump_> I might take a break and play nazi zombies I'll be back sometime soon tho.
<rmrfslash> this is a shot in the dark, but is there a way to make gmail my default email client?
<rmrfslash> i.e. when I click on a mailto in a browser, an email address in Quassel, etc.
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: possibly - but you can always view your gmail account using imap in kmail
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: interact with it that way?
<rmrfslash> I'm somehwhat of a fan of Gmail's client
<rmrfslash> it has the whole chat + mail + calendar thing going on
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: can you create a google-chrom 'gmail' application icon..
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: and use the properties of that to set as your default email client?
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: System Settings | Default Applications | Email Client
<frogonwheels> google-chrome --app=http://www.gmail.com/ (etc
<rmrfslash> you know what though... I can't see Chrome from this menu
<rmrfslash> I tried this
<rmrfslash> oh you're saying to hard code this
<frogonwheels> exactly
<rmrfslash> foo@bar.com
<rmrfslash> I need to try this somehow
<rmrfslash> mailto:foo@bar.com
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: if you hover over the edit, it shows you the % substitutions you need.
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: you might have to work out a way of passing the parameters to gmail..
<rmrfslash> yeah
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: even write a small wrapper script.
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: http://tinyurl.com/yaqzbky
<rmrfslash> :-/
<rmrfslash> I've been slapped w/ that before
<rmrfslash> like I haven't googled it
<rmrfslash> come on now
<frogonwheels> :) sometimes it's about the wording.
<rmrfslash> so it's a to param
<rmrfslash> it's the to get param
<rmrfslash> I just blindly tried "?compose=
<rmrfslash> https://mail.google.com/mail/?view=cm&tf=0&to=foo@bar.com&fs=1
<rmrfslash> :D
<frogonwheels> presumably you've looked at open_mailto.sh in the top link from that lmgtfy?
<rmrfslash> yeah, they described it
<frogonwheels> oh.. huh. didn't get that far down
<rmrfslash> cool tho... should work. looks like they just pass the mailto:foo@bar.com to whatever script
<rmrfslash> so you just remove the mailto and do the thing
<rmrfslash> with the stuff
<frogonwheels> rmrfslash: presumably your nick is a homage to bofh?
<frogonwheels> .. though I guess that would be more killminusnine
<rmrfslash> :P
<frogonwheels> .. seriously - you know about bofh?
<rmrfslash> googled it
<rmrfslash> just now
<rmrfslash> bastard operator from hell
<frogonwheels> yep. it's kinda dated, but amusing none-the-less
<rmrfslash> but no, it's not a hommage to bofh :)
<rmrfslash> need to read this though
<rmrfslash> :) I just read a bit of the first article
<rmrfslash> funny
<rmrfslash> reminds me of maddox
<rmrfslash> if you've ever read maddox.xmission.com
<frogonwheels> nope
<rmrfslash> he's funny
<rmrfslash> time for me to hit the hay
<rmrfslash> I almost can't believe xmission let's him host this site
<hexdump_> anybody ever had a problem launching their shell in KDE?
<hexdump_> my terminal launched then locks to my panel and shuts down
<rmrfslash> google-chrome --app=https://mail.google.com/mail?extsrc=mailto&url=%u
<rmrfslash> that's the ticket
<rmrfslash> no need to write any script
<islington> hexdump_: which shell are you using? konsole?
<hexdump_> islington:  yes konsole
<hexdump_> islington:  see the strange thing is that it worked right off the bat and then stopped working
<hexdump_> islington:  if there is a different terminal I can use I'll use an alternate instead
<islington> hexdump_: yuakake
<islington> is one I could recommend
<hexdump_> alright I'll give that a shot
<hexdump_> islington:  i didn't see that in the repo
<hexdump_> islington:  sorry I found it
<islington> yakuake spelling error my bad
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: it's basically a wrapper round konsole - except that you can't (couldn't?) set up different session types.
<hexdump_> frogonwheels:  what do you mean?  I can't ssh with it?
<islington> hexdump_: you can
<hexdump_> oh ok
<frogonwheels> ok. haven't used it for a while. might start again then.
<hexdump_> well this freakin thing is trying to launch now
<islington> frogonwheels: how do you use diff session types?
<islington> what for I mean
<hexdump_> I'm having nothing but problems now that I switched to KDE, but I like it and I want to get it working eventually
<hexdump_> wtf man nothing is launching how gay is this
<frogonwheels> islington: well ssh is an example.  I used to have one that connected to a music server...
<hexdump_> my freakin torrents permission denied applications wont launch jesus this is going to take some work
<hexdump_> only thing that launches is my root terminal and from there I can launch the other consoles
<islington> sounds like a permission flaw
<islington> is your /home directory have the right permissions hexdump_?
<hexdump_> islington: my download directory?
<islington> I mean your /home
<hexdump_> oh what should I set it to?
<hexdump_> I mean there is a script I found but...
<hexdump_> I shouldn't set it to 777
<islington> well you should be the owner...no sir not 777
<frogonwheels> islington: Ok, so how do you open a new session in yakuake that executes the associated command?
<hexdump_> um x+u
<islington> frogonwheels: yeah that is what I was trying to find out I think you are right
<frogonwheels> yeah.. it's sucky.
<hexdump_> this is madness
<hexdump_> gimmie a sec
<hexdump_> brb I'll try to figure some stuff out
<islington> yeah your /home should  be some thing like this: http://imgur.com/FWEyh.png hexdump_
<hexdump_> islington:  why do I have to change file permissions in the first place?
<hexdump_> hmmm whaddaya knkow vuze is working just fine
<islington> well it sounds like you are having trouble with the permissions in the /home folder
<hexdump_> yeah strange tho vuze is working fine
<hexdump_> islington:  the bigger question I have is why am I having trouble with the permissions in the /home folder?
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: you haven't got any files owned by root in ~/ have you?
<hexdump_> frogonwheels: I'm not sure, there probably are some files here and there.
<hexdump_> hey wait do you think the reason I cant launch some of the programs are because of permissions?
<frogonwheels> hexdump_: possibly.
<hexdump_> let me try something
<hexdump_> should I set them to 751?
<hexdump_> hmod: cannot access `home/hexdump/.gvfs': Permission denied
<hexdump_> chmod: cannot access `home/hexdump/.gvfs': Permission denied
<islington> what are you logged in as?
<islington> root? user?
<hexdump_> I have to be
<hexdump_> I'm not logged in as root
<hexdump_> I have to use a root terminal becaues that's all that will launch
<islington> okay launch dolphin
<hexdump_> I'm trying chmod -R on directories I dunno man
<islington> from root term
<hexdump_> it's launched
<hexdump_> oh ok
<islington>  browse to / home/
<hexdump_> ok
<islington> rightclick on hexdump and yadda yadda
<islington> should look like this: http://imgur.com/FWEyh.png
<hexdump_> ok did that no permissions are showing
<hexdump_> ha weak
<hexdump_> let me chown it
<hexdump_> ?
<hexdump_> I can't even change it as root
<islington> that is...
<hexdump_> else i chmod -R
<islington> what are the permissions on it? do ls -h
<hexdump_> one sec
<hexdump_> yeah not lauching
<hexdump_> maybe cuz I already have one root term open
<hexdump_> okay I opened a new tab
<hexdump_> islington: ls -h ?
<islington> do cd /home
<hexdump_> ls -lha
<hexdump_> it's root
<islington> owned by root?
<hexdump_> wait no hexdump is owned by hexdump
<hexdump_> weird wtf
<islington> chmod 755 the directory
<hexdump_> I think I see a problem
<hexdump_> maybe I dunno tho
<hexdump_> can't do that islington
<hexdump_> d?????????  ? ?       ?          ?                ? .gvfs
<hexdump_> see that
<hexdump_> I can't even enter that directory
<hexdump_> I can't even chown root to .gvfs
<islington> it odd as hell
<hexdump_> let me try and do something
<hexdump_> I can't do anything at all with that
<hexdump_> brb one sec
<hexdump_> what is the default root password on ubuntu?
<hexdump_> or is there one?
<islington> there isnt one root is done by doing sudo
<Code101010> open ... u just need command u now what aver u doing
<Code101010> ever""
<hexdump_> must be setuid root
<hexdump_> I was able to access the directory
<hexdump_> yeah tired that no go
<hexdump_> I switched to a different display full screen whatever.  I don't know all the lingo yet
<hexdump_> but I was able to access the directory that way
<Code101010>  " cd  " cd .."
<hexdump_> but it's funny in root shell within KDE I couldn't access it
<hexdump_> wiat a sec
<hexdump_> I need to find out about this
<hexdump_> islington .gvfs is the gnome virtual file system
<hexdump_> maybe if I log out into knome and set all the permissions properly then log back into KDE?
<hexdump_> gnome rather sorry
<hexdump_> this is just becoming more of a hassle then what it's worth
<hexdump_> wait when I first logged on there was a prompt for a password
<hexdump_> kwallet
<hexdump_> pfff
<albertolempira> hey guys, plasma freezes from time to time while i'm working around with kubuntu, sometimes occurs when i'm not in the range of a wifi hotspot, it might be the network manager? it's really annoying when i'm doing important stuff cause i have to wait 'till it comes back, any suggestion on this? thanks in advance
<hexdump_> what the bleeep is going on with my system
<hexdump_> heh heh
<hexdump_> islington:  something is terribly wrong
<hexdump_> islington:  maybe there was an error during install or something because now I'm having trouble launching my root terminal
<hexdump_> I'm going to remove and try to install it over again
<Guest35943> Hi all
<Guest35943> algun español?
<franta> Hi there! I can't turn off /restart /logout using Kickoff ... anyone experienced this with latest 4.4.2  and found sollution?
<zblhero> hi
<skbohra> can  i install gnome on kubuntu :D
<maco> sure, just install ubuntu-desktop
<daskreech> yes
<biopsyh> hi
<ubuntu_> hii !
<erb> hi, anyone can tell how can I change the widget theme on my kubuntu 10.04?
<piuzza> ubuntu.fr
<piuzza> excuse moi
<piuzza> je voudrais parler avec mademoiselles et garcon qui parlent francais
<ubuntu_> I am quite new to all this , just migrated from windows to Ubuntu a few weeks back and now am trying to Kubuntu. Used the live cd of Kubuntu and the looks just blew me away.. However I would want to know if KDE would run efficiently on my system.. I dont have a graphics card.. it is just the one which comes with Intel the built in one.. Apart from that I have a 200 GB hard disk, a 2GB ram, intel core2duo installed.
<ubuntu_> it is kubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu_> and I think it comes with KDE 4.3.2
<ubuntu_> hello could someone help me with this
<biopsyh> ?
<biopsyh> hello
<iconmefisto> sounds fine, ubuntu_. how did it run on livecd?
<daskreech> !hi | biopsyh
<ubottu> biopsyh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daskreech> ubuntu_: what would you like to know?
<ubuntu_> it ran well.. had no issues till now ,.. but then there are many features which I could not use
<ubuntu_> will copy paste again ..
<motgra> hi, i just installed the flash plugin and the video is working great but I am not getting any audio from any flash source... anyone have a solution??
<ubuntu_> I am quite new to all this , just migrated from windows to Ubuntu a few weeks back and now am trying to Kubuntu. Used the live cd of Kubuntu and the looks just blew me away.. However I would want to know if KDE would run efficiently on my system.. I dont have a graphics card.. it is just the one which comes with Intel the built in one.. Apart from that I have a 200 GB hard disk, a 2GB ram, intel core2duo installed.
<biopsyh> use compiz
<biopsyh> and emerald
<ubuntu_> how do i use compiz on a live cd
<biopsyh> install it
<daskreech> ubuntu_: The Live CD uses more resources than the install
<ubuntu_> when I tried Ubuntu on a live cd it did not allow me to do so... moreover do we not have a synaptic here
<biopsyh> пля надо было лучше ангийский учить
<daskreech> so if you had everything feeling ok with the Live CD the install should in theory be easier
<FiffiFips> with sound problems try to install Pulse instead of 'Alsa
<daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> could someone help me install compiz and check it.. I am sure if compiz works well with live cd then i should not have any issues
<FiffiFips> de quel questions avez vous
<biopsyh> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-config-manager emerald
<motgra> FiffiFips, Alsa works just fine with the system sounds, but are you sure that it would make a difference with the flash plugin if i switch to pulse?
<ubuntu_> no i would not want emerald.. i dont like it much..,
<FiffiFips> thats what I have heared  and expierienced
<ubuntu_> do we have any other way of installing compiz rather than going to emerald
<motgra> k thanks
<ubuntu_> sorry to going to terminal
<FiffiFips> the flash sound is seemingly only on pulse available or dependand on hardware dont know so far
<biopsyh> use terminal =) it is simple way
<ubuntu_> ok let me try
<iconmefisto> ubuntu_: kpackagekit is the gui installer
<ubuntu_> it says could not find compiz-config-manager(am using the live cd.. had the same issue when i was trying Ubuntu live cd)
<motgra> FiffiFips: apparently i have both alsa and pulse installed. should i remove alsa all together?
<iconmefisto> compizconfig-settings-manager
<iconmefisto> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<ubuntu_> ok let me try again
<FiffiFips> try first the FAQ to get more info
<ubuntu_> yeah it is working.. but i need to know one thing iconmefisto:
<ubuntu_> iconmefisto: it says 61MBof additional space would be needed. If it is using this space.. where on the hard disk would it be saved. so that I can remove it if I decide against using it , so that it does not interfere with my existing ubuntu thing
<szal> ubuntu_: you then remove it w/ the pkg manager, same way as you install it
<iconmefisto> ubuntu_: if you're just running the livecd, it won't be permanently installed
<ubuntu_> thanks a lot iconmefisto: and szal:.. that is why we all love this community.. waiting for it to get installed... would have to bug you guys once again , after this is done.. thanks a tonne
<iconmefisto> ubuntu_: it will just be temporarily installed in the current livecd session. when you reboot everything is gone
<ubuntu_> thanks iconmefisto:
<ubuntu_> it is done ...i enabled the desktop cube, rotate desktop , 3d efefcts , but the cube does not rotate, i have 6 desktops also enabled
<FiffiFips> did you choose and test the soundsystem installation preferences andsoon?
<ubuntu_> i enabled the desktop cube, rotate desktop , 3d efefcts , but the cube does not rotate, i have 6 desktops also enabled
<ubuntu_> iconmefisto: please help
<daskreech> iconmefisto: he can have desktop Cube with Kwin
 * szal always wonders why KDE users still want to use Compiz
<szal> besides Compiz always having been a POS
<ubuntu_> some other functions of compiz are working though like shift switcher .. although they are not as smooth as that in ubuntu.. is it because of me running a live cd
<ubuntu_> someone please ...!
<ubuntu_> I guess i will catch you guys after doing a full install.. If KDE does not work for me I will hop back to GNOME again... btw thanks iconmefisto: , daskreech:, szal:
<ubuntu_> bye and take care!!!
<szal> Gnome was crud in 2004 already ;)
<aantsa> huomenta
<aantsa> good morning
<contrast> Greets, everyone... When I was testing out Ubuntu, I noticed that Java applications used the Gtk theme, instead of their own hideous one. Anyone know what package I might install to get this functionality under KDE?
<mertle> contrast: what's an example of a java app you used?
<contrast> webcamstudio
<szal> most Java apps I have used brought their own theme (FrostWire, JDownloader)
<goonsquad> Hi, i have a small problem, after i update to KDE 4.4 plasma desktop crashes at directly after login and i can't do anything after that. Is this a known issue or just happend to me ?!
<Lewiis> Hi, first time being in IRC and new Kubuntu user.  I suppose my first question is; does this work?
<GNU\colossus> Lewiis: I think it does.
<Lewiis> Cheers, thanks collossus
<Lewiis> Is there a reason why I'm the only person talking?
<GNU\colossus> most time on irc is spent "idling", actually
<Lewiis> ah, okay.  thanks
<GNU\colossus> however, some channels also buzz with activity
<GNU\colossus> the social channel on this network is called #defocus - so if you want to drop by for a chat, just join it
<Lewiis> So can I use this to ask questions about using kubuntu if i need to
<Lewiis> ?
<mertle> Lewiis: that's what it is here for - you have to be patient sometimes tho
<Lewiis> okay, thanks for the help.  first time on so i'm unsure of the ettiquette.  I'll head over to #defocus and see what's happening there
<AbbyTheRat> Ok, I'm.. at a complete loss as what to do. I've just installed kubuntu on my IBM Thinkpad T41 Model. Tried the text only installer and the live CD installer. After this process, I boot into the desktop. The taskbar is black, or odd lines. If I try to click on an where I think a button should of been, I get werid TV like lines popup and I'm unable to see any elements of it. The background is fine
<AbbyTheRat> and some elements that exists on first install appears fine as well. But without being able to see any of the taskbar elements at all, I am.. stuck as to how to fix it.
<AbbyTheRat> It's like, I'm looking at a partly broken TV screen or broken Amagi(sp?)
 * AbbyTheRat goes back to looking for a soluation while waiting for an answer
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: please pastebin the output of lspci
<shadeslayer> probably a graphics driver issue
<AbbyTheRat> how do I do that, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ok um, do this instead : press Alt+F2 and type : jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: that should search for drivers that need to be installed...
<AbbyTheRat> I get a bar of v.lines of varies colours on a gray background popup
 * AbbyTheRat tries typing it in blind
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: is there a progress bar?
<AbbyTheRat> ok.. I get searching or aviblable drivers
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ah ok good :)
<AbbyTheRat> it comes up with No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: and does it list anything underneath?
<AbbyTheRat> nothing
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ok press alt+Shift+F12
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: any idea what graphics card you are using?
<user_> Hi
<AbbyTheRat> it's a IBM Thinkpad (old laptop) so intergrated
<shadeslayer> user_: hey
<user_> A good book about C with libraries standard for me, please?
<AbbyTheRat> nothing happens, pressing alt + shift + F12, as far as I Can see
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: hmm... are you by any chance running 9.04
<AbbyTheRat> 9.10#
<shadeslayer> user_: just google gcc
<user_> --" tutorials no!
<AbbyTheRat> I downloaded the DVD iso, burnt it to disk and using that
<user_> I need a book in Spanish :l
<user_> :(
<AbbyTheRat> tricky problem, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> user_: oh no ideas then
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: hmm... ok do this : press alt+F2 and type konsole,hit enter
<user_> :(
<user_> ok, ty for ur time
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: then type : lspci and copy and paste the output to : www.pastebin.ca
<proadmin> server irc.zurna.net
<user_> bb
<AbbyTheRat> hmm..
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: or type : lspci -vv
<AbbyTheRat> that be tricky to do, shadeslayer, to copy and paste when I havent' got wireless setup on the laptop yet
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ouch...
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ok can you just look through it and tell me which graphics card
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: like mine says : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<AbbyTheRat> ok, will do
<AbbyTheRat> Hee, I know what to look for.. for graphic drivers
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: yes... those have probably not got activated...
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: also i would suggest that you update the system... the updates may have the required fix
<AbbyTheRat> ATI Technologies Inc Redeon Mbility M7 ML [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ahh..
<AbbyTheRat> oops, typo there
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317380
<AbbyTheRat> so basically..
<AbbyTheRat> Kunbuntu hates the ATI mobility Graphic card? XD!
<AbbyTheRat> useful..
<shadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: not hates... the drivers are available
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<evilshadeslayer> AbbyTheRat: ok the thing is you need to read that forum and figure out how to activate the proper graphics card drivers.. if the problem still persists please ask here again.. ill be afk now
<AbbyTheRat> Just trying to find the right solutions, thanks for the link
<evilshadeslayer> np
<BluesKaj> AbbyTheRat, which graphics card?
<evilshadeslayer> BluesKaj: ATI raedon
<BluesKaj> pci or onboard and what model?
<noaXess> does anybody know about a tool to convert a pst to thunderbird?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_21191167.html
<Gecko> expert-sexchange :P
<AbbyTheRat> onboard, BluesKaj
<noaXess> BluesKaj: now answers there.. :(
<BluesKaj> AbbyTheRat, do, lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal
<AbbyTheRat> omg! omg! I can see the taskbar again! :D
<AbbyTheRat> BluesKaj: the forum post evilshadeslayer posted to me has worked for me
<AbbyTheRat> [09:40:15] <AbbyTheRat> ATI Technologies Inc Redeon Mbility M7 ML [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<AbbyTheRat> Thank you for your help.. now to poke things..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, try some research on your problem , it's too specific
<noaXess> i see
<BluesKaj> i recommend google-linux
<BluesKaj> AbbyTheRat, glad to hear you solved your problem
<evilshadeslayer_> AbbyTheRat: cool!
<AbbyTheRat> That's an annoying bug to have to deal with
<AbbyTheRat> And that's.. wireless installed :D
<AbbyTheRat> Thank you, truly
<AbbyTheRat> to evilshadeslayer_ and BluesKaj
<AbbyTheRat> I have at least had one good news in a sea of bad news today
<AbbyTheRat> And even thou it's so little.. I don't think you guys going to know how much the one little good silver lining means to me.
<Lewiis> when I apt-get install things, where do they get isntalled too?  I want to make firefox automatically open files with KTorrent.
<James147> Lewiis: usually /usr/bin
<James147> Lewiis: or /usr/lib
<Lewiis> ah, thank you.  I was looking in /bin
<Lewiis> Sorry, another question.. Is there a way to make firefox my default browser so that when I click links (in things like this application) they don't open in Konquerer?
<Lewiis> PS. "google it" is a legitmate response
<evilshadeslayer_> Lewiis: yeah K > System Settings > Default Apps
<Lewiis> sweet, you guys rock!
<Lewiis> that was so easy too
<Lewiis> goodnight
<AbbyTheRat> hmm, need to change a few configs to make it a bit faster.. any suggestions? :D
<toshiba> hola
<presunto> hi people, i'm from brazil, and i need a little help from anyone with smb4k
<presunto> anyone can help?
<James147> presunto: whats your problem?
<presunto> thanks for your reply, james147
<presunto> i've installed the package smb4k, i'm using kubuntu 9.10, and when a try to  open the program, i get an error message saying that smb4k needs nmblookup and net packages
<presunto> but i didn't find this packages in repositories
<presunto> do you have any ideas about this problem?
<presunto>  or another program similar to smb4k?
<presunto> in fact, nmblookup and net are commands
<James147> presunto: is it just a samba browser? if so why can't you use dolphin?
<James147> presunto: hmm, worked for me, try ingstalling samba-client or samba
<presunto> i'll try this right now
<presunto> i only have samba-common and samba-common-bin installed
<James147> presunto: install samba-client
<faras> hi
<presunto> james147: there is no samba-client on my repositories
<James147> presunto: then install samba :)
<genii> !info smbclient
<ubottu> smbclient (source: samba): command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 (karmic), package size 11159 kB, installed size 33020 kB
<presunto> james147: i installed samba package and i get the same error
<James147> presunto: try smbclient then <- think thats the one, just tryed to remove it and aptitude complained about unmet dependencys to smb4k
<presunto> james147: i'm using kpackagekit, this isn't a good software?
<James147> presunto: its ok... nothing that wrong with it execpt it cant install "blocked" packages, buts they dont show up very often :)
<presunto> i already have smbclient installed on my kubuntu
<James147> presunto: any still get the error?
<James147> and ^^
<presunto> james147: i found in /dev/bin the nmblookup and net commands, but they are a little different
<presunto> james147: they are nmblookup.samba3 and net.samba3
<James147> presunto: umm, i dont have tem in /dev, have them in /usr/bin :S
<presunto> james147: sorry, they are in /usr/bin
<James147> presunto: can you pastebin the ouytput of "ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep nmblookup" and "ls -l /etc/alternatives/ | grep nmblookup"
<presunto> james147: ok
<presunto> james147: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         34 2010-04-07 02:05 nmblookup -> /etc/alternatives/nmblookup.samba3
<presunto> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root    1136000 2009-10-02 11:15 nmblookup.samba3
<James147> presunto: ^^ which is which?
<presunto> james147: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         28 2010-04-07 02:05 net -> /etc/alternatives/net.samba3
<James147> !pastebin | presunto
<ubottu> presunto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<presunto> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root    6383008 2009-10-02 11:15 net.samba3
<James147> it makes it easier to read, also include the command run
<presunto> James147: sorry
<presunto> James147: root@lisa:/usr/bin# ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep nmblookup
<presunto> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         34 2010-04-07 02:05 nmblookup -> /etc/alternatives/nmblookup.samba3
<presunto> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root    1136000 2009-10-02 11:15 nmblookup.samba3
<James147> !pastebin | presunto
<presunto> !pastebin | presunto
<ubottu> presunto, please see my private message
<presunto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410588/
<presunto> is this what are you asking me?
<presunto> James147: i did right this time?
<alvin> I upgraded to Lucid beta in order to test. now my panel is gone. This is a classic situation and I can add it again, but is their a way to set the kubuntu desktop to the default settings by removing some config files?
<albertolempira> hey guys, plasma freezes from time to time while i'm working around with kubuntu, sometimes occurs when i'm not in the range of a wifi hotspot, it might be the network manager? it's really annoying when i'm doing important stuff cause i have to wait 'till it comes back, any suggestion on this? thanks in advance
<James147> presunto: try running "sudo update-alternatives --config nmblookup" and the same for net
<James147> alvin: to reset plasma remove ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<alvin> James147: Thanks
<presunto> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410594/
<James147> presunto: umm, all i can think of now is to purge samba smb4k smbclient and smbfs and reinstall smb4k
<presunto> James147: i'm updating my system right now (bug fixes and packages) to see if i get better results, if not, i'll try what you said
<presunto> James147: in case you left the chat, thanks a lot for your help.
<presunto> James147: people like you that makes linux community better
<bipolar> Has anyone sucessfuly used a gsm network card (I have a sierra wireless 885) with knetworkmanager?
<James147> presunto: your welcome :)
<hceylan> Can any1 successfully connect using 3G USB Modem?
<hceylan> For it detects the modem, prompts for username, apn etc. as I click on it, but never tries to connect. I see no traces of connection attempt in the messages
<James147> bipolar: hceylan: have you tryed wicd? knetworkmanager is still abit flaky :S
<hceylan> As for the gnome, it works just normal and connects successfully
<hceylan> James147: I wasn't aware of that alternative...
<hceylan> James147: Thanks for pointing out...
<bipolar> James147: does wicd do wwan cards?
<bipolar> James147: I've used it for some laptops with wlan cards that networkmanager doesn't like.
<James147> bipolar: wwan?
<bipolar> wireless wan... cell cards
<James147> bipolar: not sure, you can always try it (although it will unintsall networkmanager)
<presunto> hceylan: i'm using an usb 3g modem right now, with the application that cames with kubuntu 9.10
<bipolar> presunto: really? what card? what does your setup look like?
<presunto> my card is an onda msa501hs
<presunto> hceylan: my card is an onda msa501hs
<hceylan> presunto: you mean you are using knetworkmanager with kubuntu 9.10 or using nmapplet (Gnome/GTK frontend for NetworkManager)?
<bipolar> I might have to switch to using kppp for this card if I can't get it working reliably.
<hceylan> presunto: I do not seem to have problem with the usb modem (huwai by the way) as gnome network manager connects successfully.
<hceylan> presunto: problem seems to be related to the knetworkmanager...
<hceylan> I need to reboot, will be back
<mhilmi> Argh! Pulling my hair out trying to install Mysql4 on 9.10 because Mysql5 is installed by default (and can't be removed?). Can anyone help with this?
<RaGNORAK> hi
<RaGNORAK> how do i change the start up music in kubuntu?
<James147> RaGNORAK: system settings -> notifications
<James147> RaGNORAK: its under "KDE System Notifacations"
<RaGNORAK> thanks
<tmusquiez> hello all
<bartek_> o/
<tmusquiez> I seem to have a prolem
<James147> !ask | tmusquiez
<ubottu> tmusquiez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EdwardAbramovich> hello to all
<tmusquiez> Yesterday, I installed Kubuntu and managed to get the wireless to work, but today I can't connect
<bartek_> guys is there any chance i turned off my graphic card :O i cant open any game and even pulpit animations dont work?? need help
<tmusquiez> I'm new to kubuntu btw, and I used WEP yesterday. I followed the same steps and for some reason i still cannot connect
<James147> tmusquiez: try using wicd instead, knetworkmanager is a bit flaky :(  (installing wicd will uninstall networkmanager)
<James147> !info wicd | tmusquiez
<ubottu> tmusquiez: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<tmusquiez> is it hard to setup?
<James147> tmusquiez: shuldn't be
<bartek_> hello?
<tmusquiez> well i'm on windows 7 now
<tmusquiez> so i have to load it off a usb drive
<James147> tmusquiez: cant you connect via wire?
<tmusquiez> oh yeah
<bartek_> guys is there any chance i turned off my graphic card :O i cant open any game and even pulpit animations dont work?? need help
<James147> bartek_: usually turning off your graphcs card results in no display :)  what graphics card do you have?
<bartek_> James147:  geforce 9600m gs
<bartek_> James147:  what i did was: i had 185 drivers, i installed 195 for linux 64 - all was OK, then i hardware man i found out there is just 185
<la_toope> y a quelqu'un ici de chalon en champagne
<James147> bartek_: try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to regenerate your xorg.conf
<bartek_> lets see
<la_toope> oups sorry
<la_toope> i'm red
<progre55> hi people! I manually compiled the alsa driver and now my volume control does not have any effect on the volume. even if I mute it. btw, karmic 64bit. any suggestions, please?
<bartek_> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410660/
<James147> bartek_: hmm, not sure what that error is :s  try loging out restaring x and see what happens, if anything goes wrong you should be able to restore teh old xorg.conf by moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James147> bartek_: or removing it entirly ^^
<bartek_> James147:  OMG ;)) i didnt understand anything
<bartek_> how can i restart x?
<James147> bartek_: there is an option in kdm
<bartek_> hmm where exactly and what is kdm?? i must remind u im a windows user and all you say is a mystery for me
<James147> bartek_: if it goes wrong login to the terminal (alt+ctrl+F1 if it dosnt take you to one) and run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo service kdm restart"
<bartek_> will try now
<bartek_> James147:  nothing, when i try to open game i can see it on my bottom panel loading but it doesnt work
<bartek_> and desktop animations too
<bartek_> they dont work all that explosions etc
<bartek_> every day is something new, i just repaired my bottom panel today and no graphic ;|
<James147> bartek_: sorry, not entirly sure what to do :S
<bartek_> James147:  i will write you what i did actually
<bartek_> system/hardware drivers i found there is a 185 driver for my geforce i unistalled it cause i downloaded 195 before (dunno why i couldnt see it in this /hardware drivers after installation
<bartek_> so i uninstalled it restared laptop and all started
<bartek_> so i installed again with hope this will solve my probl
<bartek_> but no, games and animations still dont work ;p
<James147> bartek_: what driver version does nvidia-settings tell you?
<sweb> openjdk not in my OpenWith list !!!
<sweb> what must i do ?
<sweb> in gnome is
<sweb> i'm using ubuntu 9.1
<bartek_> 185
<bartek_> James147:  and i installed 195 for sure
<bartek_> dunno why it says different
<bartek_> 185 i had before
<James147> bartek_: try running "sudo nvidia-install --update"
<bartek_> command not found
<James147> bartek_: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2028561.html
<bartek_> nice1
<bartek_> i see i have to istall synaptic to do this
<bartek_> let me try
<bartek_> cheers mate
<dfaure> is there a known bug in the current kubuntu lucid, which makes some keys stop working? (space key, B and N)
<dfaure> happens (on a dell laptop) both in Xorg and text console.
<franta> Hi there! I can't turn off /restart /logout using Kickoff ... anyone experienced this with latest 4.4.2 ?
<progre55> hi people! how come my firefox has sound, but mplayer does not..
<dfaure> progre55: try starting mplayer on the command line and see what it says
<franta> noone experiences Shutdown/Restart doesn't do anything in 9.10 problem ?
<kdefreak> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 and by some reason the network on my laptop does not work. I can't connect by wireless or wired. If I do "ifconfig", I see that eth0 and eth1 are down, only "lo" is shown up. I did "ifconfig eth1 up", and the same with "eth0", but I don't know what's next... :/
<progre55> dfaure: I always use it in command line..
<dfaure> kdefreak: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<progre55> dfaure: it plays files, but no sound
<progre55> dfaure: because I tried to recompile the alsa-driver
<dfaure> progre55: read the output to see what it says about sound
<kdefreak> dfaure: Thank you, it seems like it's scanning something right now.
<txwikinger> kdefreak: did the network manager (or the plasmoid for it) start up?
<kdefreak> txwikinger: It did, but not as it should. One moment, please.
<dfaure> txwikinger: NetworkManager ignores the interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces, by default, in ubuntu
<kdefreak> txwikinger: service network restart
<kdefreak> txwikinger: oops
<dfaure> and here eth0/eth1 were listed there, so not managed by NetworkManager....
<dfaure> the defaults are buggy, I'd say/
<progre55> dfaure: here what it says http://pastie.org/908101
<dfaure> kdefreak: my solution was to edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and change managed=false to managed=true; this makes knetworkmanager work
<kdefreak> http://img706.imageshack.us/my.php?image=networkmanagerc.png <-- That's how the network manager looks like.
<Dekans> Does UbuntuOne works well on Kubuntu
<Dekans> ?
<kdefreak> dfaure: I'll give it a try, thank you. One moment.
<Dekans> I'm trying on karmic and I have only One file uploaded
<dfaure> progre55: try disabling pulseaudio somehow. That thing is.... well, has bad reputation.
<dfaure> progre55: maybe like mplayer -ao alsa <file>
<progre55> sec
<franta> Dekans: I think so
<Dekans> th esync daemon doesn't synchronize my files :(
<Dekans> I try to reload the client but I doesn't have any effect
<progre55> dfaure: yep, working with alsa.. but the thing is, after I re-compiled alsa, the volume controls have no effect on the sound, even if I mute it. any suggestions, please?
<kdefreak> dfaure: I did what you said. Sadly, it does not seems to work.
<Dekans> the gnome clients works well on kubuntu ?µ
<franta> Dekans: it works for me
<franta> but sometimes it doesn't autoconnect
<dfaure> kdefreak: sudo service network-manager restart    - and only then, start knetworkmanager
<dfaure> progre55: I'm not that knowledgeable about sound stuff, no idea, sorry
<kdefreak> dfaure: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=87089 <-- I got another tip there, but I can't find such file (/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts). Do you know if he meant something else?
<progre55> dfaure: no problem. thanks
<dfaure> kdefreak: dunno
<kdefreak> dfaure: When I restarted the network-service, I got a message about "networking disabled", then nothing more. :/
<dfaure> restarted knetworkmanager afterwards?
<franta> Poweroff, Restart and logout buttons in kickoff work for every one here ?
<kdefreak> dfaure: No, I just started it. How do I stop it?
<dfaure> kdefreak: killall knetworkmanager
<dfaure> or the gui ways with Ctrl+Esc and all that :-)
<kdefreak> dfaure: Done! It still says "Network Managment disabled". :/
<progre55> does gnome-volume-control-applet work without pulseaudio?
<progre55> oops, I guess that's an #ubuntu question =)
<cuznt> is there an interface besides the terminal window to practice python on kde?
<alonea> has anyone been able to get Kindle for PC to work? Wine says its supposed to work, but I am unable to get it to run. It will install and uninstall, I have it in Win 98 mode. It starts, and then the window dissapears.
<txwikinger> alonea: Any error messages?
<APERSON> !ati > APERSON
<ubottu> APERSON, please see my private message
<franta> pleeeeeeeease does someone know how to debug this state when shutting down, restarting and logging out via kicker simply doesn't work? I am begining being really tired of shutting down my laptop by sudo poweroff ...:(
<franta> *kickoff
<Steve^> What can I use to do a full screen zoom?
<ale_> sera a tutti
<ale_> io ho installato xampp
<genii> !it | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ale_> però ho un problema
<ale_> sorry
<wolf> .
<judgen> where do the people that are responsibe for the kubuntu-kde3-remix hang out?
<ubuntu> vhv
<ubuntu> hi pl
<ubuntu> i-ve a question
<fooscript> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fooscript> What's the name of channel with kubuntu developers?
<Code101010> hallo ppl i need help plz
<dfaure> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Code101010> every thing work well in my kubuntu eller ubuntu ,,,, but the mic is not working in side skype any one ..
<Code101010> ubotttu are u taking to me ?
<Code101010> "myhardware acer aspire one d250-1wd" the mic is not under skype
<Domokun> hello, i am having a problem with my audio and wondering if anyone can help. this is my first time using KDE so i am still new to this
#kubuntu 2010-04-08
<yvan300> how do you install themes in amarok?
<seawolf> pager don't show xchat icon ,any idea ?
<dmika> Hello?
<dmika> Anyone here?
<GaelicGrime> sort-of
<kyle__> hello
<kyle__> i need herlp
<htw> hola
<htw> sup?
<kyle__> how do i get the windows to show fire when i close them
<Domokun> ummmm i dont think that is something that can be loaded after an install
<htw> go to your system settings, you know where that is at?
<kyle__> yeah
<htw> then go to desktop
<Domokun> wait what?
<Domokun> O.O
<kyle__> is it on compiz
<htw> then desktop effects, and scroll down to appearance
<htw> turn on Explosion
<thiago_> hi to everybody...
<htw> course, on the general tab of desktop effects, you got to have Enable desktop effects, turned on.  ;)
<htw> hi thiago_
<kyle__> im in ultimate ediition 2.5
<thiago_> i'm here on classmate learning for my "boys" about kubuntu engine
<htw> bbiaf, kernel update, etc.
<thiago_> goodbye and see yours later....
<kyle__> i need help
<ratdog> hello
<ratdog> i install ATi Catalys control canter an i cant figure out how to launch it..
<ratdog> lol sorry for the typing
<zhmobile> Plasma is crashing on startup after update :(
<zhmobile> Just an apt get update..not dist upgrade
<zhmobile> Any chance is repairing?
<ratdog> no one talks
<htw> meh, took me a while to figure out how to start catalyst control center to get multi-monitor to work as extended desktop, since kde won't do it thru settings.
<ratdog> any pointers heh
<htw> you have the optional proprietary driver installed, that it asks about when you click the hardware icon in CP?
<ratdog> no i used synaptic to install never got that option
<htw> well, you can always check to see if you have ccc installed, here:
<htw> open up terminal, and type:  sudo amdcccle
<ratdog> wow somthing is eating my processing power i cant oper the menu can i open computer monitor with the keybard to kill the app using the power
<frogonwheels> ratdog: YOu could always switch to a console (might take a while to get ther, but it will be more responsive) with  ctrl+alt+f1
<Ace_Rimmer> unless you're using some nvidia cards and have the nvidia prop. xorg driver loaded, then the console fb gets all screwed up
<ratdog> sorry
<htw> wb
<ratdog> ty
<ratdog> its installed
<ratdog> can i add a shortcut to the menu
<ratdog> im mean does anyone know how, or where amdccc directory is
<htw> in /usr/share/ati
<ratdog> ty
<ratdog> their .qm will they work as short cut
<htw> ?
<ratdog> shortcut to open ccc
<ratdog> instead of using termel
<ratdog> a
<skreet> Is there an up to date guide for enabling Compositing in the latest Kubuntu -- I keep googling up a lot of old information.
<ratdog> you mean cause i cant eneble desktop cube
<ratdog> a
<ratdog> :/
<skreet> Yes, all desktop effects.
<ratdog> :/
<skreet> And general OpenGL acceleration
<ratdog> i new it
<skreet> I'm looking for an up to date guide.
<htw> ratdog: sure, you can add it.  you know how to add to menu?
<htw> you see your little K icon, for start menu?  Right click it, and run menu editor.
<ratdog> htw a little bit
<htw> then add it wherever you want, i.e., highlight Settings on left (for example), then at top click the "New Item" button.
<htw> Give it a name, etc.   For command, it should be:  /usr/bin/amdcccle
<htw> then click Advanced tab, and turn on run as a different user, and put in that box:  root
<htw> save it
<htw> that's it, now you would find it in your Settings in your menu
<htw> you can give it an icon there too, if you wish.  description, comment, all that other stuff, up to you how much you put in there.  Just mainly need a name, command, and the run as user set.
<htw> cause you gotta have root privs for ccc
<ratdog> cool
<ratdog> thnx htw
<ratdog> :)
<ratdog> i give ya a ^5 is i was in person
<htw> :)
<ratdog> that goes in my notes
<skreet> No one knows how to enable compositing?
<skreet> :(
<htw> skreet: what vid card?
<skreet> It's a virtualbox guest, 'vboxdrv'
<skreet> Supports 3D acceleration, the driver is already installed and running.
<skreet> When I try to enable desktop effects it says Compositing is not enabled.
<htw> so it grays out your ability to enable compositioning?
<skreet> Specifically if I check Enable Desktop Effects it says "Check your configuration.."
<htw> you try other rendering method?
<skreet> Xrender?  Yea
<skreet> Yeah*
<skreet> No luck
<skreet> Interesting, if I check 'Disable Functionality Checks' I can use either Xrender or OpenGL.  Xrender *looks* okay, but openGL is all messed up :P
<htw> well huh.  not sure on the vboxdrv, sorry.  On my ATI, the xorg driver I had to use xrender.  But once I put ati driver on, I use OpenGL.  Have had no issue enabling it.
<catracho> kde
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<ratdog> i had to disable vsinc an direct rendering to get the cube going
<ratdog> hey phoenix_
<htw> hi phoenix_
<phoenix_> hello ratdog
<phoenix_> hello htw
<luis_> I need help please: I cannot access to my favorites pages and last viewed pages because it says the history file of firefox is being used by another aplication. It says another security software is using it. This problem stated yesterday and displays at the top of the firefox. I need some help, this problem is tedious and I cannot find a way to fix it (neither the so called "security program"). Can someone help me please?
<htw> luis_: prob an errant lock file
<phoenix_> luis_: did you install any antivirus programs
<luis_> not phoenix
<luis_> what you mean htw
<htw> luis_: well... check tasks first, make sure no instance of firefox is running.
<phoenix_> luis_: can you remember any program that you installed before getting tis problem
<luis_> mmm
<luis_> mmm
<phoenix_> luis_: can you show me the snapshot of the error message
<luis_> well i remember installing mediatomb
<htw> mmm
<htw> hehe
<luis_> yeah
<luis_> http://i43.tinypic.com/otdkdt.jpg
<phoenix_> luis_: sorry, i can only read english, can you translate the error message for me exactly
<luis_> sure
<luis_> the markers system and history is nonfunctional because one of the firefox files is being used by another application. Some security software can be the cause of this problem
<luis_> I dont remember installing antivirus come on...
<Guest25769> just a comment on this ubuntu release
<phoenix_> luis_: can you try running firefox with root previleges
<luis_> explain yourself
<Guest25769> There is no way that this os should be put out to the general public
<phoenix_> Guest25769: ya, i am sorry.
<Guest25769> I have struggled with this for over a year now and have determined that the os is years from being useful
<Guest25769> bugs on bugs.
<Guest25769> for every problem i get close to solving i run into 20 more.
<Guest25769> I never thought I would gladly return to windows
<phoenix_> luis_: can we use remote desktop
<luis_> you mean...
<luis_> you control my laptop or something
<phoenix_> luis_: ya
<luis_> well I am doing some homework right now
<luis_> give me some moments to finish please
<luis_> can you wait, if you are so kind?
<phoenix_> luis_: open terminal and type "sudo firefox"
<luis_> nop
<luis_> the error
<luis_> still there
<luis_> so
<luis_> no fix
<luis_> How I can kill every app active
<Mr_Sonoma> whats the best command line tool for resizing jpgs? I have a directory with about 300 pictures in it and i'd like to resize them all in one command. Suggestions?
<shree> how to upgarde to 9.10 from 8.10 ?
<catracho> buenas
<peto> hi
<peto> why is Numloch off when i start pc??...pls...
<peto> how can i turn on this button? forever :D :D :D
<jovis> please explain?
<peto> jovis ook...but i cant so good english ook? :)
<jovis> yeah ok
<peto> jovis when i turn my pc on the Numlock key is turned off..
<jovis> that has to do with the BIOS
<peto> jovis and i must always press the buttun..
<peto> and can you help me set this?
<jovis> its BIOS not your OS dude
<jovis> hit f2 or f5 or f8 or del or some shit while you boot
<peto> ok...and then?
<jovis> i dont have your motherboard so i cant tell you exactly
<jovis> you find some shit about "num lock" and change it
<peto> ahaa...i try it...
<ultraputz> question: is there a way to have kmail appear as a component within the kontact window?
<peto> jovis how can i boot another way?..
<jovis> what do you mean? bootp? tftp?
<jovis> im not aware of standard motherboards that support things like bootp
<corigo> 9.10 suddenly can't enable wireless for network manager. Shows an option from the tool bar, but the option is greyed out and can't be selected
<peto> jovis..ok...and what is blacklist?
<jovis> blacklist reference to what IRC?
<iconmefisto> peto: you can set numlock here: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse
<peto> iconmefisto thx :) i have found it now :)
<corigo> 9.10 suddenly can't enable wireless for network manager. Shows an option from the tool bar, but the option is greyed out and can't be selected
<Greenery> no matter what BitTorrent client i'm using Ktorrent and Kget, my download always stalled. Any idea how to rectify this problem. It has been more than 3 weeks already that my torrent downloads on stalled
<corigo> Greenery, I like Opera. No issues with stalls.
<Greenery> if I tried Opera and it stalls also, where could the problem be coming from?
<Greenery> I tried Ktorrent and Kget and both stalls and even set them correctly with respect to my router
<Greenery> i had no problems back then. I dunno how it arises. I used utorrent on Windows and my download do not stalled there
<ultraputz> question: is there a way to have kmail appear as a component within the kontact window?
<samrat> aas
<samrat> aasaasa
<jovis> ?
<old_gaffer> having a problem with ubuntu on karmic - first time it loads up I can alt-drag windows no problem
<old_gaffer> if I log out and log in, that functionality goes
<DarkriftX> anyone awake that knows amarok and ipods? mine is detected but i dont know how to add music to it
<old_gaffer> if I blow away the .kde directory, first time in it works again
<old_gaffer> then logout and log in and its gone again
<jovis> are you logging as root?
<old_gaffer> nope
<jovis> what happens if you log in as root
<old_gaffer> hrm, ok...will try
<old_gaffer> brb
<jovis> ark: does it show up as a device?
<jovis> er Darkrift
<jovis> er DarkriftX
<DarkriftX> it shows in the left column
<DarkriftX> Ipod: 174 songs
<jovis> and if you click on it?
<DarkriftX> i see a tree view of songs
<jovis> it should look like a drive
<DarkriftX> it shows an ipod icon
<jovis> so drasg shit over there
<jovis> *drag
<DarkriftX> its under  ~/local music
<DarkriftX> on the right
<jovis> double click it
<DarkriftX> i tried that, i get the red circle with the cross thruogh it
<DarkriftX> double cclicking expands and then closes the tree view
<DarkriftX> think i figured it out
<jovis> you clicked your way through it? heheh
<DarkriftX> i went to file view found the files and added from there
<DarkriftX> i was dragging from the right side and it didnt work
<old_gaffer> ok...took a while, but I managed to reproduce it
<old_gaffer> 1) in kde, log out and log in, lost alt-drag
<old_gaffer> 1a) effect was very reproducable, even after blowing away .kde
<old_gaffer> 2) gave up, edited /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager to gdm again and logged back into gnome
<old_gaffer> 3) rebooted and logged back into gnome again
<old_gaffer> 4) decided to log back into kde and see if the problem was still there
<old_gaffer> 5) yes...then logged into irc to ask here (15mins ago)
<old_gaffer> 6) dropped back out, created a root user and all was ok
<old_gaffer> 7) went back to my normal user, blew away .kde...logout and login all was ok - problem disappeared?
<old_gaffer> 8) edited alot of preferences, still ok!
<old_gaffer> only difference i could think of was the change in dm
<old_gaffer> so I set it back to kdm and rebooted
<old_gaffer> login first time, ok...logout and login and it lose alt-drag
<old_gaffer> ^lost
<old_gaffer> brb
<__Goffi__> hi
<old_gaffer> ok!
<old_gaffer> kdm's oxygen theme was causing problems
<old_gaffer> switched back to air and it seems to be fine now
<DarkriftX> that is odd
<DarkriftX> surprised a theme could cause that
<old_gaffer> ya
<old_gaffer> it was permissions somewhere
<old_gaffer> before i switched the theme back, a simple chown -R <username>:users ~/.kde while at the kdm prompt would work too
<old_gaffer> so something when logging out and firing up kdm whacked it
<old_gaffer> ok, thanks all - have to get back to the millstone
<Kalexandre> Il y a des survivant ici?
<Kalexandre> ha bah non comme je le disait
<szal> !fr | Kalexandre
<ubottu> Kalexandre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<philien> Kalexandre : Why did you cry on cannel ubuntu-fr ?
<Kalexandre> sorry I thought that this channel was in English and French
<Kalexandre> GoodBye!
<silbo> hwy
<silbo> hey
<silbo> does enyone know the port of the freenode server
<Consul_Falx> yo... I'm just wondering what torrent manager is used by default in lucid ...
<Mamarok> Consul_Falx: likely ktorrent
<Mamarok> which is default in KDE
<Consul_Falx> Mamarok: hasn't installed with beta1 ..
<ricky_> ey pikk
<ricky_> whatś up
<Consul_Falx> but now it's in repos and working ^^
<Consul_Falx> permission to put up a noobwise question?
<Consul_Falx> ok, let's take it for yes ;]
<Consul_Falx> I am running Kde, and, for extreme powersaving I've decided to use fluxbox as a standalone WM when on DC ...
<Consul_Falx> but, I obviously get both wireless and bluetooth started, and I do not know how to control/disable it without the suitable applet
<bretzel_> printf("Hi there!\n");
<bretzel_> Is there some one who can tell me where / or how can I set a service ( mysqld ) to auto start at boot time ?
<Pici> bretzel_: It should already be doing that if you installed from the Ubuntu repositories
<bretzel_> Pixi: nope! I have to manually start it ( /etc/rc2.d/S19 mysql start ) @every boot
<bretzel_> *Pici
<bretzel_> sorry ( bretzel(_) == LOTS of typos
<Pici> bretzel_: On Ubuntu? What version? Have you made changes to how the system boots (runlevels, etc?)
<Consul_Falx> a question ... is there a command/ CLI tool for controlling and/or disabling a) wireless b) bluetooth?
<bretzel_> I know Ubuntu know uses somthing called aproximately 'startup' and no longer fire everythings from /etc/rc2.d/* automaticly...
<bretzel_> Ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> upstart.
<bretzel_> Kubuntu  exactly
<Pici> running: sudo update-rc.d mysqld defaults   should auto-start it at boot.
<bretzel_> Pci: ah? heheheh that simple ?
<bretzel_> (he merde!) TYPO AGAIN SORRY * Pici *
<bretzel_> wow! update-rc.d says: already exists - but I see no mysql in processes ... something is wrong
<bretzel_> ...and I see the file into /etc/init.d/mysql
<kaddi_> hi, konqueror is driving me nuts. It seems there are some mousegestures activated and now everytime I rightclick it goes to the previous site. How can I disable that, I'd like to be able to use the rightclick menu
<kaddi_> kubuntu 9.10 64bit with kde 4.4.2 if that matters
 * Consul_Falx pets kaddi_ ;)
<kaddi_> o.o
<iconmefisto> kaddi_: konqueror settings, web browsing, "right click goes back in history"
<kaddi_> thanksalot iconmefisto ! :D
<gazra> hello, I just made an update and Firefox is not able to connect to the internet
<gazra> Everything else is
<gazra> It's crazy
<gazra> I didn't updated anything on firefox
<gazra> I just made the apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gazra> Everything else works, konqueror works, only firefox cannot connect to the internet.
<gazra> Anyone knows what's going on?
<gazra> correction, my firefox is not able to conect to anything, not even to my intranet
<gazra> What happened?
<genii> gazra: If you had it open before the updates started, close it and reopen
<gazra> I already restarted the whole computer
<gazra> I closed firefox and re opened it
<gazra> It's a permanent problem
<gazra> And it was caused by the last updates
<gazra> I have the repositories for the latest KDE & Open office from launchpad + medibuntu repo, nothing extra
<gazra> Everything can connect to the intenret, except for firefox, holly crap!
<genii> gazra: From Konsole try to start firefox like:  firefox -safe-mode
<genii> ( this disables all it's extensions/addons for one run to see if perhaps one of them is incompatible with the version you upgraded to )
<gazra> mmmmmmmmm, I found out what the problem was
<gazra> It was not Kubuntu, it was a bloody plugin, but it was working before the update, it's weird!
<gazra> Something changed after the update, that foxyproxy didn't work any more
<iconmefisto> gazra: maybe there's an update for that plugin?
<gazra> THat's really weird
<gazra> no, it was working
<gazra> I, I made the update from the console and suddently I couldn't connect to the internet
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kdefreak> Hey you
<Guest65026> batman
<genii> Hm
<dfrey> My clock is way off.  It was fine until a few days ago, but now It's over 2 hours slow.  I have chronyd installed and running.  Any idea what went wrong?
<andrea_> :list
<Scherenhaenden> hi everbody
<Scherenhaenden> how can i do that my knetwork works again?
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> it doesnt work
<Scherenhaenden> is someone there?
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Hawaiian1der> I installed the kubuntu desktop yesterday. I dont like it. how do i uninstall everything that it installed?
<Hawaiian1der> Hello?
<Scherenhaenden> u can unistalled for example on synaptic
<txwikinger> Scherenhaenden: what did you do that it doesn't work anymore?
<la_toope> hello
<GaelicGrime> hello
<Scherenhaenden> knows someone how can i active my knetworkmanager
<GaelicGrime> mine was automatically activated when I installed kubuntu, if it is installed you can alt-f2 and enter knetworkmanager
<ne7work> how to install nvidia drivers
<Scherenhaenden> with jockey
<Scherenhaenden> with jockey u can install nvidia drivers
<Hawaiian1der> I installed the kubuntu desktop from ubuntu. I found out I dont like KDE too much. How do I uninstall all the applications that it installed plus the kde desktop?
<jussi01> !purgnome
<jussi01> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ne7work> please someone help me to install nvidia driver
<Scherenhaenden> ne7work: with jockey u can install the drivers
<ne7work> wtf?
<Scherenhaenden> someone knows how can i desactivate wicd... n activate knetworkmanager
<Scherenhaenden> ne7work: go to konsole... n wirte... wudo jockey-kde
<Scherenhaenden> write*
<Scherenhaenden> knows someone how can i desactivate wicd :S...
<ne7work> Scherenhaenden: what is this?
<Scherenhaenden> wicd?
<Scherenhaenden> or what?
<Scherenhaenden> what is what?
<Scherenhaenden> ahhhh jockey?
<ne7work> yes
<Scherenhaenden> that is a programm that tell u what drivers u need
<Scherenhaenden> n u can choose if wanna install em or not
<ne7work> Scherenhaenden: newer version on nvidia web site is 1.95 on jockey-kde is 1.85?
<GaelicGrime> 1.95 has given me great trouble to I went back to 1.85
<Scherenhaenden> well id take that recommend version
<Scherenhaenden> yeah... gaelicus has right... i would take the version from jockey
<Scherenhaenden> ok... nobody knows how can i use knetworkmanager?
<Scherenhaenden> :S:S:S:S:S
<iconmefisto_> Scherenhaenden: I think if you install network-manager-kde it will also remove wicd
<Scherenhaenden> no
<Scherenhaenden> iconmefisto_: if it could be so easy...
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> i would be happy
<Scherenhaenden> but is not so
<Scherenhaenden> i wanna cry
<FloodBotK3> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scherenhaenden> :(
<Scherenhaenden> FloodBotK3: ohh sorry
<iconmefisto_> Scherenhaenden: what happens when you install network-manager-kde ?
<Scherenhaenden> nothing... i get at tray my network thing... but... it says.... that has no information about networks
<Scherenhaenden> n when i wanna activate it... i get a window n it says that another programm is adminitrating my network...
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> that programm got to be wicd... but wth wicd i cannot use wlan
<Scherenhaenden> im connect with a cable
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> i think i got to desactivate wicd on dbus
<Scherenhaenden> but i dont know how..
<Scherenhaenden> i was reading all files from dbus. but i dont understand everything
<GaelicGrime> have you executed knetworkmanager from a terminal or the alt-f2 window?    I suspect that the "manage network" button inside knetworkmanager may solve the problem
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> i did it
<Scherenhaenden> no... it will not
<Scherenhaenden> it says... that another programm is controlling my network
<GaelicGrime> have you tried: use jockey to uninstall wicd, reboot
<Scherenhaenden> well... i uninstall wicd... n that i got to come with a live cd ...
<Scherenhaenden> ill tray it now
<Scherenhaenden> i hope it works
<Scherenhaenden> but i will download that pakeckages
<Scherenhaenden> but sure
<Scherenhaenden> for sure
<vbgunz_> what is the simplest way to play midi on my system using amarok and vlc?
<vbgunz_> hmm. I can play these files using timidity from console but is there no codec that would allow amarok and vlc to play these files?
<GaelicGrime> vbgunz_ midi is a separate protocol I am not aware of a codec that will play them, you need a synthesizer suck as "ams"
<GaelicGrime> such*
<vbgunz_> yeah I am using timidity if that counts
<GaelicGrime> I have not used timidity, but yes that is a synthesizer.  the problem is that midi is not actually sounds so a codec is useless.   midi is telling the synth how to make sounds, instructions not actual sounds
<Scherenhaenden> hi
<GaelicGrime> hi
<Scherenhaenden> i moved the service from network to networkmanager n ive uninstalled the wicd
<Scherenhaenden> it works...
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> well wired
<Scherenhaenden> but wireless not yet
<GaelicGrime> I think you need to add another connection, I have never used wifi on *buntu yet but have seen the new connection button
<Scherenhaenden> edward@scherenhaenden:~$ iwlist wlan2 scanning
<Scherenhaenden> wlan2     No scan results
<Scherenhaenden> no.... that is not the problemm
<Scherenhaenden> is not so trivial
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> but i dont know what it is
<Scherenhaenden> i was trying to do that
<Scherenhaenden> but i didnt work
<GaelicGrime> does your wireless card show up when you 'lspci' or 'lshw', 'lsusb' etc?
<Scherenhaenden> yeah
<Scherenhaenden> they are there
<Scherenhaenden> but i cannot work with them
<Scherenhaenden> ,,, :S
<Scherenhaenden> i will look for interfaces files
<Scherenhaenden> in infocenter... wlan1 n wlan2 are avahi:
<Scherenhaenden> im in internet
<Scherenhaenden> but im not with knetwork manager
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> how can i now what is the programm with im connect
<Scherenhaenden> ed?
<Scherenhaenden> GaelicGrime: im connected, but not with networkmanager
<franta> Hi people! Is there a way to mount nfs share in dolphin similar way as webdav or ftp ?
<iconmefisto_> franta: go to "Network" then add network folder
<franta> yes I thought so, but I don't have nfs listed there
<franta> iconmefisto_:
<franta> iconmefisto_: I think that I miss some package installed some kind of dolphin plugin or something like that, but I can't find what
<snarkster> ive got an issue with rsync that doesnt make any sense. I go to rsync my home folder to my file server, it only makes the folder structures but doesnt actually copy the files.
<jovis> are the permissions correct?
<snarkster> jovis: yes they are..
<snarkster> jovis if it builds the directory structure it should copy the files to no?
<jovis> are the permissions on the directories correct
<jovis> yes i would think so
<snarkster> well i own them, and im the one issuing the command
<jovis> did you LOOK at the directories on the remote system and make sure its right
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> i looked at what it produced it looks normal an exact copy of my current directory structure
<jovis> well i dont use rsync so i'm not sure
<jovis> i usally samba my boxes
<jovis> then you can just copy/paste
<jovis> or whatever cp -R
<snarkster> and my user can view and modify the directorie
<snarkster> well right since we are mixed environment here (kubuntu and vista) I use samba as well
<jovis> so this just started happening or you never had it working?
<snarkster> to be honest I never checked the backups.. untill today
<snarkster> never needed to before
<jovis> Rsync  finds  files  that need to be transferred using a “quick check”
<jovis>        algorithm (by default) that looks for files that have changed in  size
<jovis>        or  in  last-modified  time.
<jovis> maybe the files havent changed eh?
<jovis> read da man page
<snarkster> thank for the man page suggestion.. I have read it
<snarkster> for exaple in the root of my home directory on the backup server there is one file there while I have 32 in my source
<snarkster> why copy just one file?
<jovis> which files have changed
<snarkster> ok i get it
<jovis> go put in 10 new random text files and run it
<jovis> see what gets copied
<snarkster> well there is a new file that just appeared yesterday, why didnt it copy that one.
<jovis> 1: its broken 2: you didnt run it yet 3: the options you give it are wrong
<jovis> thats about all i can think of
<ncfi1013_> what is mublinder?
<jovis> what is google
<ncfi1013_> tried that already. only got torrents but no info
<jovis> http://www.p2plife.com/forums/Official_muBlinder_Page-t320.html
<jovis> thats the first google hit
<jovis> its some kind of p2p file sharing program
<snarkster> i didnt use the z option.. duh
<ncfi1013_> for windows? i dont need for linux? right?
<snarkster> this is what you get for working on computers with out drinking coffee first
<jovis> ncfi1013_ need it? why do you think you need it and why are you even asking??
<ncfi1013_> well its on my computer mysteriously and i didnt want to delete it without knowing if i needed it or not
<ncfi1013_> thanx 4 yr help
<jovis> your confusing me
<jovis> whats a windows exe doing on your linux box in the first place
<ncfi1013_> vmware
<jovis> thats about as clear as if you said "donuts"
<ncfi1013_> cleaning off my computer. going to build better one. getting rid of useless files
<jovis> vmware has a virtual fs
<brot> someone knows if the beta2 will be released today? or are there any showstoppers?
<kosmonaut> Does any1 use amarok with iphone? Synch works but I cannot upload podcasts into my iphone..any ideas?
<Anpu> hello, is there kubuntu countdown, like ubuntu one has?
<lucitu> Anpu: it will be 21 days to go - 4/29/2010 is the release
<Anpu> Hm, I was thinking countdowns for sites/blogs
<Anpu> like those: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<Anpu> if there is official Kubuntu one
<lucitu> Anpu: it will be the same. just add 'K'ubuntu..:)
<Anpu> ^^
<brot> *download*
<corigo> Suddenly my Network Manager has greyed out the option for "Enable Wireless Network" ... any ideas?
<James147> corigo: restart your network :)  "kquitapp knetworkmanager" then "sudo service network-manager stop" then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" then "sudo service network-manager start" then start knetworkmanager
<tmusquiez> get wicd ;)
<James147> or that ^^
<jovis> go kick the network manager's ass
<alonea> has anyone been able to get KindleForPC to work? Wine says its supposed to, but it starts then closes. I am running it in Win98 mode. Any ideas?
<jovis> why bother? you can get the ebooks in pdfs
<James147> alonea: try in #winehq
<alonea> ah, winehq, I tried wine and got booted. Thanks.
<luisjr> Hello
<incognita> hola a todos
<incognita> 1...
<Lucida> Hola A Todos Por Aqui Tambien.....!!!
<Lucida> Como Estas, Incognita'
<jovis> que pasa
<incognita> bien
<incognita> probando el ubuntu
<incognita> no estoy muy puestyo en esto
<alonea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<incognita> Alguien es español
<incognita> pregunta''''
<incognita> quien lo responde
<incognita> '...
<incognita> ?
<luis__lopez> incognita: en #kubuntu-es puedes preguntar..
<incognita> comol accedo
<kwtm> Hi!  Anyone know where the DVD for the beta-2 release of Kubuntu Lucid is?  People on the #ubuntu+1 channel are more familiar with GNOME Ubuntu than with Kubuntu.
<James147> kwtm: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/lucid/beta-2/dvd/
<la_toope> hi!
<la_toope> i've got a problem with vbox on ubuntu
<la_toope> some one to help me (a french'll welcome) :p
<djustice> la_toope: what's the error?
<la_toope> djustice: thank's to answer \o/
<la_toope> i can't print with my usb printer
<djustice> la_toope: did you add an empty usb filter in the virtual machine configuration?
<djustice> la_toope: and installed teh printer driver in the virtual machine?
<la_toope> and i don't know witch configuration choosing to configure my usbports
<djustice> la_toope: just click the little add button in the usb window. it has to have an empty usb slot there for the virtual machine to see it.
<djustice> 'add empty usb filter' 'add filter' something like that...
<la_toope> i've a look
<James147> la_toope: Dont think usb works with virtualbox from the repos, if you want usb support i think you need to get the one from sun
<GaelicGrime> yes I needed to get the sun-repo version to use USB
<la_toope> i'll see it an other day
<la_toope> o/
<la_toope> cya
#kubuntu 2010-04-09
<juacom99> hi
<juacom99> can anybody help me with a sh question
<juacom99> i maid a sh script to open my web folder using dolphin
<juacom99> this is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/411360/
<juacom99> i wanna know id there any way to add the pass dor the kdesudo so it don't ask it every time i open de script
<James147> juacom99: count find a way when i tryed, but kdesudo should only ask you for a password once every 10 mins or so
<James147> juacom99: maby 5 ^^ nor sure on teh spific time
<GaelicGrime> I have not done so with kdesudo only sudo but if you type kdesudo --help (which I am about to do) it wil give you an option
<keljaden> hey anyone there?
<James147> juacom99: a work around might be to add you self to the group that owns the folder, then there is no need for kdesudo (little less secure though, but more secure then store a password in a text file :) )
<GaelicGrime> I am wrong... sudo has an option that lets you keep the password in a file and use it from there, kdesudo does not
<keljaden> i am new to using KDE and I deleted the widget that lets me view what apps are open, how do I get it back
<keljaden> unless its not a widget and i am just lost
<GaelicGrime> the panel, right click on your desktop and add a widget
<James147> keljaden: task manager? just right click the panel -> panel settings -> add widget -> find and drag task manager back to the panel
<GaelicGrime> or on the panel .. then select task manager
<keljaden> ty
<keljaden> how do i move it back to where it belongs
<keljaden> like the task manager is on the far right
<keljaden> how do i put it sorta in the middle again
<keljaden> nvm
<keljaden> i jsut figured it out
<James147> keljaden: right click panel -> panel setting -> while the settings dialog is open you can drag the widgets
<keljaden> thanks so much
<keljaden> i just finally to windows all the way off my desktop today
<keljaden> i have used gnome a lot before but decided to give KDE a try
<keljaden> and I am rly liking it
<James147> keljaden: :D
<keljaden> any reason why amarok keeps crashing on me...i know i am in the beta, but it seems wierd that it would crash
<keljaden> i think i might use rythembox for a bit then
<James147> keljaden: you using lucid?
<juacom99> i'll try James147 way first
<juacom99> is the easer one
<keljaden> James147: yes
 * James147 goes to test amarok on his lucid box
<keljaden> haha
<keljaden> yeah, i have lucid on my 320 and my music on an NTFS 1TB drive
<keljaden> amarok doesn't seem to want to speak to it, not sure if its the file format or what
<juacom99> James147: the folder owner is the root
<juacom99> is to dangerous :S
<James147> juacom99: change the owner to "web" or something
<juacom99> i'll need a new user ?
<James147> juacom99: no, but you might need to create a group
<James147> juacom99: kuser or systemsettings -> advanced -> user managment  should be easy to do it though
<juacom99> ok is done
<juacom99> i maid a new group and add me to that grpup
<James147> yup, then change the group of that folder
<James147> you might need to change the premisions as well
<juacom99> done
<GaelicGrime> on a headless server I am looking at presently, I actually changed the ownerof the www folder to my user and it works just fine, even shared
<juacom99> i change group for the new group
<juacom99> yes but isn't that a little insecure?
<James147> juacom99: check to see if the folder has the permisio you need for the group as well
<GaelicGrime> no access anywhere but my house on that box so I didnt care
<juanr> hello everybody
 * James147 waits for his lucid box to update before he tests amarok....
<jepong> nice to see mobile broadband works now in lucid without using wvdial
<keljaden> anyone know how to get eletric sheep to work after I install it with the package manager
<tamran> I have a panel that does not take the full width of the screen, but I'm having trouble in that the panel sometimes shrinks and cuts off some of the end buttons.  Is this a known bug?  I've searched for "panel" and "resize panel" a bunch of places but can't find reference to this bug
<jovis> what app?
<tamran> this is a kde4 panel/launcher bar
<jovis> youre complaining that it goes off screen?
<James147> tamran: what version of kde?
<tamran> James147: 4.4
<tamran> James147: it's been a problem since 4.3 (I didn't have previous versions installed)
<James147> tamran: Right click the panel -> panel settings -> more settings -> maximize panel
<tamran> James147: I don't want the panel to maximize though
 * James147 rereads problem :s
<tamran> I've got the panel shrunk to fit all the icons on it, and don't have the taskbar there
<James147> tamran: is the maximum size set right? seems to be resizing fine here (although i havent tested it much)
<tamran> James147: leave it sized smaller and watch ... as more things come into your system tray, it messes up the size and cuts off icons on the right
<tamran> it's an obscure bug I think, which is probably why it hasn't been handled as of yet
<James147> tamran: not seeing it here, panel is resizing mably when i add and remove things, but no overlapping or cutting off :s
<James147> tamran: take it you havent reset plasma since up upgradeed to 4.3?
<tamran> yeah, it seems to be intermittant though ... I aught to take a pic of it to describe better
<tamran> how do I reset plasma?
<James147> tamran: delete or rename/move all the files that begin with plasma in ~/.kde/share/config/
<James147> tamran: could try renaming them and see if that helps
<James147> tamran: oo, had a small glitch, closed a program and had some overlay (the program in the task manager remained) but disapeared on mouse over :s
<James147> tamran: so only a minor glitch
<James147> tamran: and i cant replicate it :S
<tamran> James147: yeah, I agree it's minor ... and if I maximize the bar it goes away
<James147> tamran: the bar or the glitch?
<James147> tamran: did you reset plasma?
<foneman> does anyone know where i can get the linux drivers for a gigabyte motherboard
<James147> foneman: why do you need them? whats not working?
<jovis> cant you go to the website of the manufacturer?
<foneman> integrated sound
<foneman> and mic inputs
<foneman> it says to get them from the chipset manufactures because of the different linux systems
<James147> !sound | foneman
<ubottu> foneman: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> try following those guides ^^ might not spifically be a `driver` issue
<Guest72838> question. by installing the first beta, am I now running lucid beta 2 without intervening?
<James147> Guest72838: no, you ahve to upgrade to be on beta 2 :)  (the normal upgrades are enough)
<Guest72838> as in the updates i've been getting the past couple weeks?
<James147> Guest72838: yes, if you have been updating then you are on the latest, that will even take you to the final version when it is released
<Guest72838> kk thanks :)
<Guest72838> just don't seem to be so many updates these days...
<James147> Guest72838: the installers are just snapshots of the current development :) once you have oninstalled and you have updated your on the latest version, no matter which you installed from
<James147> Guest72838: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  <- that will defently bring you to the lastest version
<Guest72838> i guessed as much, but seeing as i couldn't work out a way to see what 'version' i was using, i thought i shoud ask. seemingly 'development branch' is as specific as it gets
<James147> Guest72838: :) only the installer get a labeled version, as they are static and dont change... but since your system is constantly being upgraded its hard to give each new change a new number :
<James147> Guest72838: you might not notice lots of updates all the time, it is in beta 2 so things should start to be ebcomming stable and need less work :S
<James147> Guest72838: that is only a guess thouygh ^^ i wouldnt worry about it too much as long as your getting some updates :)
<foneman> thanks for the help James147
<Guest72838> ditto James147, while I'm at it
<Guest72838> don't you sleep?
<James147> not tonight :D
 * James147 wonders why kde takes ages to login
 * Guest72838 was also wondering that, after realizing gnome takes only a second...
 * James147 starts testing...
<James147> whats worrying is that it takes my system about 30 seconds to get out kdm, but 40 secs to get to the desktop after entering my passwrod :D
<James147> :S
<Guest72838> wow
<Guest72838> do you encrypt your home? not that it should have that effect of course :p
<James147> got it down to 10, by disabling jsut about everything (and removing everything from the desktop)
<James147> nop
<Guest72838> while we're at it, i have a couple niggles that i doubt you can help with, but still...
 * James147 listens
<Guest72838> i have the default panel set to auto-hide. I have two virtual desktops.When/if switching desktops using the switcher icon on the panel, the second desktop closes the panel when it's switched to. Does that make sense? ;p
<Guest72838> i want to be able to immediately use the panel after switching to a desktop.
<Guest72838> Like I say, it's just a niggle. I mostly use alt+1 anyway
<James147> Guest72838: when you use the pager? what version of kde are you using? seems to work as you want here (kde 4.4.2)
<Guest72838> same, but lucid :/
<Guest72838> oh wait
 * James147 looks at his lucid box... 
<Guest72838> weeeeeeeird. it's doing it now :p
<James147> ^^ its not really in the state for testing, just disabled everything on it :s
<Guest72838> no, now it's stopped working again. I swear :p
<James147> Guest72838: will try it on my lucid box after i finish testing the login speeds :)_
<Guest72838> hum, it seems to be a bit finicky. Switching 1»2 usually fails, switching 2»1 always works :p
<Guest72838> but only if i'm still hovering the pager when it's done changing (cube effect, guess i should have mentioned :s )
 * James147 frowns, bespin seems to be slower then oxygen :(
<Guest72838> moving on to the second one, i'd like to be able to hover over a background window for say 1 second and automatically activate that window (without bringing it to front). Any chance X has this exact option? :p
<James147> no effects enabled on mine atm,
 * Guest72838 should probably try google rather than wasting room time ^^
<James147> Guest72838: it can :) i use that option by default now
<Guest72838> i thought it was default... back in the olden days :p
<James147> it use to be, but not on ubuntu anymore :(
<Guest72838> pager works fine sans the eyecandy btw
<James147> system settings -> Window Behaviour -> Window Behaviour -> "Policy" >> Focus follows mouse"
<James147> they you can also enable a delay or even a raise delay :S
<Guest72838> thaaaaank you
<Guest72838> that's basically my biggest annoyance :)
<augusto> un saludo a todos
<Joelito> hi all, question or opinions: In ubuntu I'm using gecko-mediaplayer for embeded media in firefox, what would be the alternative in kubuntu? I'd like to use something more kde'ish, since gecko uses gnome-mplayer (or something in that words)
<justin_> hello
<justin_> anybody here?
<Joelito> yes jussi01
<Joelito> oops
<Joelito> justin_
<Joelito> :p
<Guest72838> 231 people in fact
<FloodBotK3> Joelito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justin_> I am having issues with Kubuntu Lucid, is this the right channel?
<Joelito> I don't think
<James147> !lucid | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<justin_> so connect to ubuntu even though I'm in KDE?
<James147> think there is only one support channel for lucid
<justin_> okay thanks
<Zxcvb> is there any way to get a usb modem to work at a speed above 115200?
<Guest72838> has anyone installed colibri? Do i need to uninstall anything to get it to takeover?
<phoenix_> the mood bar in amarok is not working, can anyone help me
<jacob_> hello
<jacob_> could anyone possibly help me with syncing my mobile phone and kontact?
<James147> jacob_: sould help if you told us what mobile :)
<jacob_> well, its an old sony ericsson w300i.
<jacob_> if it helps, i've read that it supports syncml, but i'm not sure i understood what I was reading exactly
<James147> !pm | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jacob_> James147: I apologize if I did something rude. I am very new to IRC and don't know how it works, or the edicate, very well
<James147> jacob_: cant see an 'easy' way to do it :( not very fimilar with syncing mobiles. Way i got mine to sync was to sync it with googles servces first, then sync google to akonadi (in kde 4.4.x)
<James147> jacob_: although, i dont know your phone so dont know if it can do that :)
<jacob_> James147: I don't believe it can. Doesn't google
<James147> jacob_: other wise you might want to check out opensync... but i do not know that project very well so wont be able to help :(
<jacob_> James147: I have been looking at opensync, but there doesn't seem to be a very user-friendly howto or such on how to use it
<jacob_> James147: On a similiar note, I read something about Akonadi possibly supporting syncml directly? wouldn't this mean that I could somehow use Akonadi to sync with my phone directly?
<James147> jacob_: possibally
 * James147 starts akonadi's server to look
<phoenix_> James147: hello james
<jacob_> James147: In that case, I think I am confused about Akonadi. Is there some sort of command or gui I can use to work with akonadi? everything I have seen makes Akonadi sound like a backend only
<James147> phoenix_: Heya
<phoenix_> jacob_: there must be an option to import and export in your mobile
<James147> jacob_: it is, but there is a gui to configure it (not sure its actual name, i just type "akonadi..." into krunner and open "Akonadi Configuration")
<jacob_> phoenix: The closest thing is a "backup to MS card" option, but then I would have to take out the storage card everytime I wanted to sync. Also, this works only for contacts and does not include calendar info, etc
<jacob_> James147: I feel a bit stupid for not noticing that xD. I'll poke around in there for a bit and see if I find something useful.
<James147> jacob_: cant see anything in akonadi that might help :S
<phoenix_> jacob_: wait i will figure out a way
<James147> although i dont know it very well :)
<jacob_> James147: Well thanks for looking, at least.
<jacob_> phoenix_: If you could find it i'd appreciate it.
<James147> jacob_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242932
<phoenix_> jacob_: have you tried the soft"myphoneexplorer"
<jacob_> James147: Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, I Don't have a bluetooth connection on my pc, so I don't know if it'll work. This is a step in the right direction however, thank you
<jacob_> phoenix_: No I have not, I hadn't come across this in my google travels. I'll take a look at it as well.
<James147> jacob_: some of the later posts indicate cable might work
<jacob_> James147: I see, I hadn't read that far yet when I replied.
<phoenix_> jacob_: try this soft"wammu" is for ubuntu
<jacob_> phoenix: Downloading wammu now...
<phoenix_> jacob_: you can install it from software management
<jacob_> James147: I'm "testing connection" for my phone right now, lets see if it works.
<jacob_> Phoenix_: Thats where its downloading from
<phoenix_> jacob_: good
<James147> jacob_: anyway, i have to go to bed, good luck with you phone :) and night
<jacob_> Phoenix_: Thank you! I've managed to access the phone's memory and get my contact info. Would you happen to know if there is a way to now sync this contact info with Kontact?
<phoenix_> i am trying the wammu soft for my phone, i will tell you shortly
<jacob_> phoenix_: I am not having much luck with syncing wammu and kontact. have you happened to come across anything helpful?
<phoenix_> jacob_: checking out
<la_toope> bonjour
<la_toope> hi*
<jovis> que pasa
<jovis> voule a vous en francais?
<la_toope> oui
<la_toope> yes
<jovis> oui?
<phoenix_> jacob_: i think this software does not support sync function and also it can only export messages. try using myphoneexplorer
<la_toope> is there a french ubuntu chan ?
<jacob_> phoenix_: At least this way I can get the contacts off, so we made progress. Isn't myphoneexplorer windows software?
<phoenix_> jacob_: ya run it with wine
<jacob_> phoenix_: I would rather have native linux, but I'm desperate I guess. will myphoneexplorer be able to sync with Kontact?
<phoenix_> jovis: dont know we have to give it a shot
<jovis> what phoenix_ ?
<jacob_> phoenix_: thank you for your help, I'm calling it a night. So that you know, Myphoneexplorer will not start under wine with a very generic-looking error. I think I will settle for wammu for now. Thanks again.
<vbgunz> is there a simple way to see how many rpms my cpu fan is at?
<lordraptor> with kubuntu is there a way to get firefox's menu bar have the same font size as the rest of kde?
<phoenix_> lordraptor: system settings->appearance->gtk+ appearance, then chsange widget style to raleigh
<lordraptor> phoenix_: will i still have the same scroll bars?
<phoenix_> lordraptor: what do you mean by same scroll bars
<lordraptor> phoenix_: styles scrollbars and gtk scrollbars
<phoenix_> lordraptor: no, it will change, it will look like windows 98 look
<lordraptor> phoenix_: phoenix_EWWW
<lordraptor> ewww
<tmus> how do i launch an executable
<tmus> total noob here to kubuntu :/
<hexdump_> tmus:  what are you trying to launch?
<tmus> Rainmeter
<tmus> because conky is fail for me
<hexdump_> is it a .bin .sh .pl what is it?
<tmus> exe
<hexdump_> I have no idea what Rainmeter is
<tmus> http://rahulthewall.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/the-perfect-conky-setup/#comment-63 is what i want
<hexdump_> you can't launch exe in linux unless you use wine
<tmus> it's basically a resource monitor
<tmus> do i download wine?
<hexdump_> tmus:  open synaptic
<tmus> sudo apt-get....
<hexdump_> sudo synaptic or sudo apt-get install
<tmus> got it installed
<hexdump_> tumus:  sudo apt-get install wine
<hexdump_> ok well try and launch your exe now then
<hexdump_> I haven' t really fooled around with it much
<hexdump_> but I think wine will takeover when you try to launch an exe
<hexdump_> or open with I'm not sure
<tmus> got wine installed now too
<hexdump_> ok so u can't open it or what?
<tmus> whats the command? wine file.exe ?
<lordraptor> ya
<hexdump_> there ya have it
<tmus> still cant find package
<tmus> let me head to #rainmeter
<tmus> sweet
<tmus> got adobe air installed
<tmus> oh my god i'm going to shoot myself. help me install Bespin please
<tmus> http://www.kotfu.net/2008/11/installing-bespin-on-kubuntu-8-10/ makes it look easy
<gottto> where does it give you greif tmus ?
<ForgeAus> whats bespin?
<gottto> s/greif/grief
<ForgeAus> the name sounds familiar
<tmus> i have a cloudcity folder saved in Home>cloudcity
<ForgeAus> hmmm... Toxykologee
<gottto> hehe a replacement for kwin it seems
<tmus> so i run the first step
<ForgeAus> then bespin --replace ???
<ForgeAus> or do you mean its a theme, a replacement for oxygen something like that?
<tmus> shall i post a screen shot of the Konsole
<ForgeAus> or a QT/KDE widget style?
<tmus> it's a new theme type thing
<tmus> im so new to kubuntu so idk anything really
<tmus> look at the link
<gottto> "Now you can go to System Settings and Bespin will be a choice for window decorations and widget styles."
<tmus> i dont see it
<tmus> but i couldnt get the configure part figured out
<gottto> tmus: you need to be in the dir the configure file is in
<tmus> ~/cloudcity $
<tmus> that seems to be the right directory
<ForgeAus> bespin is quasi-mac-like
<gottto> tmus: that should be    ~/cloudcity   from the howto - so   cd ./cloudcity   in konsole and the do   ls   and look for configure
<tmus> i want to get rid of those long windows on the task bar
<tmus> nosuch directory :/
<ForgeAus> have you been here? http://ubuntuevolution.wordpress.com/2010/01/07/nice-bespin-kde-4-desktop-part-1/
<ForgeAus> it details instructions there
<tmus> no
<tmus> but i'll report back in a bit
<noaXess> hello all around the small eWorld :)
<ForgeAus> I have a feeling it just got a little larger
<noaXess> is there any color picker tool.. to get any color i see on the desktop, get html code, hex code...
<noaXess> ForgeAus: maybe.. but not the eWorld..
<ForgeAus> oh and don't ask me what I mean by that because I have absolutely no idea :)...
<penocio> is there a way to install windows while having linux in a seperate partition, as windows do not disturb the grub boot system and linux option in startup grub remains as it is?
<tmus> followed it for the most part
<tmus> still dont see "Bespin" as an option
<tmus> unless it's called something else
<goshawk> hi, how do i move a window to a desktop using a shortcut?
<Guest72838> goshawk: you have to set it up yourself afaik ;) system-settings/keyboard&mouse if you haven't found it yet
<goshawk> Guest72838: yes, i already found and did it! thanks
<Guest72838> i thought you might have ;)
<Torch> where are the debug symbols for libdbus-1-3? shouldn't there be a package dbus-dbg?
<tmus> ahh i did everything right and its still not showing up
<phoenix_> is there any parental control software that can block unwanted websites
<vivek> hii all I need help.. I am a kubuntu newbie .. installed karmic(Kubuntu) on my system , instaled firefox through the inbuilt installer , but when I run youtube, I get no sound, the videos are working perfect, but no sound, (sound is working perfect in amarok and dragon player)
<vivek> would be great if someone could please help me with this
<phoenix_> vivek: hello vivek
<bigbrovar> vivek: go to your volume manager and select the mixer. and try to increase pcm slider
<bigbrovar> vivek: move it up and see if that helps
<vivek> hii phoenix
<vivek> ok trying
<phoenix_> vivek: what bigbrovar told is the possible solution
<phoenix_> vivek: are you using laptop
<vivek> no phoenix: it is a desktop
<vivek> no phoenix: it is a desktop
<phoenix_> vivek: do you increase the pcm level
<vivek> phoenix : you are my god
<bigbrovar> vivek: did you try what I suggested?
<vivek> you did it
<vivek> phoenix: I have been working on this since past one hour , posted on forums, everywhere,thanks a tonne
<phoenix_> vivek:  thank bigbrovar
<vivek> I wanted to ask one more thing phoenix:
<phoenix_> vivek: ya
 * bigbrovar appearantly am invisible ro vivek :'(
<vivek> ohh thanks bigbrovar:.. thanks a tonne
<vivek> sorry bigbrovar:
<vivek> real sorry
<vivek> ok so here is my nexk issue
<phoenix_> vivek: tell me'
<vivek> apt never works with firefox.. so I went about doing this-->sudo apt-get install apturl firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<bigbrovar> vivek: phoenix_ group hug
<seck> hi
<vivek> now when I click on any link it comes up with something like"unsupported karmic-partner"
<seck> i need help with a nvidia card
<seck> somebody cans help to me
<seck> ?
<vivek> a very big hug bigbrovar: and phoenix_:
<phoenix_> vivek: me too
<vivek> we have two geeks here seck.. am sure they will help you out
<seck> im new with kubuntu
<seck> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<phoenix_> vivek: you are using mozilla firefox right?
<seck> i dont know how tio instal it
<bigbrovar> vivek: to be frank firefox support for kde sucks balls, I use google chrome (or chromium) which has a much better kde integration and works with apturl out of the box
<vivek> yes phoenix_:
<phoenix_> bigbrovar: thats true
<phoenix_> vivek: use google chrome
<seck> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run what is wrong with it?
<bigbrovar> seck: the best way to install nvidia drivers on u/kbuntu is to use the "hardware-driver" tool which would download, install and configure your nvidia driver for u
<vivek> aha.. ok so I can send firefox out too bigbrovar:& phoenix_:.. but then before that can you help me with uninstalling all that i have installed using sudo apt-get install apturl firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<phoenix_> seck: you have to install after you login console mode
<seck> i try it but the button to activate does not work
<bigbrovar> seck: although the drievrs it uses are not the latest. its the safest way to install nvidia cards
<bigbrovar> vivek: sudo apt-get remove apturl firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<phoenix_> seck: activate?
<seck> lol i dont know how to do it
<vivek> will it remove all those dependent files too which it had installed along with it
<phoenix_> phoenix_: save the .run file some you can remember
<bigbrovar> vivek: sudo aptitude remove apturl firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<phoenix_> seck: save the .run file some you can remember
<seck> yaa
<phoenix_> seck: logout
<bigbrovar> vivek: my last command would remove all the dependencies
<vivek> so which one do I use apt-get or aptitude
<vivek> ok thanks bigbrovar:
<phoenix_> vivek:  do you live in tamilnadu
<vivek> bigbrovar: it says 26 files removed... whereas while installing it had installed 72 files
<seck> isntall something on linux are being hardest than my profesional test ¬¬
<vivek> guys one more help
<phoenix_> seck: remember "linux is growing"
<vivek> seck: I am sure, two weeks down the line you will find it much much easier than windows
<bigbrovar> seck: you are trying to install something in an unsupported method... you can blame linux for Nvidia not packaging their apps the official way anymore can u blame windows for amarok not being single install binary on windows
<seck> im loving linux
<seck> a lot of aplication are great
<bigbrovar> seck: if u want to install nvidia use the hardware tool
<phoenix_> bigbrovar: you can install the nvidia driver easily from kde,in some cards we need t reinstall the driver for every kernel update
<vivek> bigbrovar: and phoenix: I need help with these chmod commands.. I am trying to convert the permission of a file in my root directory to read and write(the directory path something like /apache2/sites-enabled/000-default)
<vivek> how should the chmod command be like
<seck> im mexican soo my english is sucks and sometimes y said things and peolpe understand it in a diferent way
<seck> is very hard to be understed
<phoenix_> seck: your english is not bad
<seck> jojjo kopete is great
<vivek> bigrovar: / phoenix: need help with above please.....
<seck> is incredible kubuntu runs with 256 mb of ram
<seck> this is a free chat or im spamming?
<vivek> but seck: phoenix: I feel the CPU usage of Kubuntu is more than Ubuntu
<vivek> but seck: phoenix: I feel the CPU usage of Kubuntu is more than Ubuntu
<seck> ubuntu looks so sad
<seck> it colors
<seck> also gnome do not like me
<phoenix_> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<phoenix_> vivek: read the above link
<vivek> ok thanks ubottu: and phoenix: will read that and get back in case of issues
<seck> if i emul a driver with exe extension with wine will be work?
<phoenix_> vivek: seck i am having some connectivity issue
<seck> i must levae?
<seck> leave
<vivek> not qa prob phoenix:
<vivek> phoenix: is there any way I can monitor the start up applications on Kubuntu.. In gnome there is a gui which helps you to monitor start up apps
<vivek> is there any way I can monitor the start up applications on Kubuntu.. In gnome there is a gui which helps you to monitor start up apps
<seck> how i turn off kde
<vivek> seck: are you running KDE and Gnome both
<seck> to install it i must turn off the grafic mode im right?
<seck> im reading abotu it
<seck> somebody can helps me with the remte dektop lol
<Lewiis> good evening, I was hoping someone might be able to shed some insight into why in the last couple of days my sound will suddenly stop working until i do a reboot.
<Lewiis> @seck what type of help do you need?
<seck> i need to installa a driver
<seck> nvidia driver
<seck> im reading on forums i need to shot down the grafic mode
<seck> how can i do it?
<Lewiis> oh cool.  i may be a bit of a noob but i think i can help you with that
<seck> jaja then im the noobs king
<Lewiis> hmmmm... that sentence didn't make too much sense to me.  Do you already have nvidia drivers that you want to update or just the ones that came with kubuntu?
<vivek> hiiii
<seck> i already donwload it
<vivek> does anyone here know how to use sudo nano
<vivek> what have you downloaded seck:
<Lewiis> @seck, do you need to know how to run it?
<Lewiis> /install it?
<vivek> Lewis: can you help me with sudo nano
<Lewiis> @vivek errrr... probably not, i'm a bit of a noob, what do you need to know?
<seck> this is the file i downloaded
<seck> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<Lewiis> @seck, what I did was enable some 3rd party drivers in the repository and installed it from there.  I'll try and find you some instructions on how to do that
<vivek> well Lewis: i ran the commane to edit a file as a root user, did edit the file , but then there are few command sbelow , which are not mose clickable too
<vivek> mouse*
<Lewiis> the ^ means press CTRL
<rork> vivek: use Control + the key given before the commands
<seck> a window with this info  is running "driver for grafic card nvidia (version 96) recomended but the activate button do not work
<Lewiis> so to Save press CNTRL + O
<Lewiis> @seck - thats the EXACT problem I had.  let me try and work out how i fixed it
<seck> ok im reading but all articles are in english and i have problems to understand it
<vivek> thanks rork: and Lewiis:
<seck> i dont want to be a lammer
<Lewiis> @seck where did you download it too?
<seck> nvidia page
<Lewiis> i meant on your computer
<Lewiis> to the desktop?
<seck> oo
<seck> no
<seck> documents
<seck> lol
<Lewiis> okay
<FloodBotK3> seck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seck> flood is send several messages ?
<Lewiis> news to me  :-P
<Lewiis> okay
<Lewiis> press alt+F2 and type "terminal"
<seck> did
<Lewiis> ok, type "cd Documents"
<seck> jojo
<seck> did
<Lewiis> cool, type "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run"
<seck> lewis u are god
<Lewiis> how're you going seck?
<Lewiis> okay, now i think you need to reboot
<Lewiis> type sudo reboot
<Lewiis> please come back and tell me if it worked
<seck> i dont know if i make a mistake
<seck> the button that was failing
<seck> is working now
<Lewiis> is working?
<seck> and i did push t
<seck> yes
<seck> i make mistake or its ok
<seck> ?
<Lewiis> reboot, then come back
<Lewiis> i think/hope it worked!
<seck> i must wait the instalation 38 percent left
<seck> jojo
<Lewiis> oh okay. cool
<Lewiis> i'm a bit eager!
<seck> know i know how to install programs
<seck> this is like ms dos
<Lewiis> it is a bit.  A lot of it is easier and cooler
<seck> u must be ubicated on the correct directory
<Lewiis> the best thing is if you know the name of something you want to install you can just type "sudo apt-get install *******" and it will install it for you
<seck> this is not hardest
<seck> hard
<seck> so why i have problems with the button?
<Lewiis> i really wish someone could fix my problem now!
<Lewiis> i have no idea.  I think it will be fixed after the reboot though
<seck> ooo it stops at 92 percent
<seck> naa its ok
<Lewiis> lol
<seck> lewis with 64 mb of video and 3
<seck> d acelerator i can run the desktop efects?
<Lewiis> i don't know.  I think you should be able to run at least some.  64mb isn't much anymore though
<seck> :(
<Lewiis> let me guess, GForce4 MX440?
<seck> brb i must restart
<seck> yes it is
<Lewiis> haha, i had one of them back in the day
<Lewiis> cool. see you soon. Good luck
<seck> brb
<Lewiis> If I kill X will it close all my programs?
<Lewiis> the answer to that would be "yes"
<seck> lewis
<Lewiis> hey!
<seck> still here?
<Lewiis> did it work?
<seck> yes
<seck> the cube
<seck> works
<Lewiis> YAY!
<FloodBotK3> seck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seck> will sounds stupid
<seck> but im crying
<Lewiis> it must be if you type something more than a few times in a minute
<Lewiis> lol
<Lewiis> been trying to fix it long?
<seck> can u change it i dont understand
<Lewiis> have you been trying to get the drivers working for a long time?
<seck> like 4 years
<Lewiis> look in the other window.  I've opened a private track so we don't flood this channel
<Lewiis> *private chat
<Lewiis> Is it normal that there isn't any activity for a long time or is there something wrong with my connection?
<Lewiis> hi cortex
<bazhang> Lewiis, generally people ask questions; if others know they will reply
<Lewiis> @bazhang - cool, thanks.
<kwtm> Hi.  I downloaded the kubuntu lucid beta2 dvd via Firefox (I think it was charles-tkc that gave me the http address).  Anyone know where I can get a MD5 sum for that?
<Pici> kwtm : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<kwtm> Pici: You're right, I got the kubuntu DVD torrent URL from this channel, but the direct download was from the #ubuntu+1 channel.  Thanks, though.
<kwtm> But why is #kubuntu+1 not joinable?  (And why do people on #ubuntu+1 not know about Kubuntu 10.04?)
<Pici> kwtm: #kubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu+1, we don't have separate channels for each Ubuntu flavor for the beta/alphas
<kwtm> Pici: Yeah, that's not a problem.  Problem is most of the time people can't answer Kubuntu questions there.  WIll see how things are tonight.
<Pici> kwtm: md5sums are here anyway: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/beta-2/
<kubuntu-ku> hi . . . how should i set up my Evolution's account editor for news reading or nntp ?
<kwtm> Pici: MD5 checks out.  Thanks.
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. I'm yet to install KDE 4.4.2 on my old machine - can akonadi, strigi, nepomuk and virtuoso all be disabled permanently ? I know for sure that they will kill my machine
<Lord-Rahl> anyone know how to set email to be inline in kmail
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<Lewiis> @Blue Hi
<Lewiis> Its been some time, new people etc.  Hopefully someone can help me now.  My sound stops working sometimes and the only way to fix it is to restart my computer or X
<Lewiis> any ideas?
<hafidz> anyone here?
<hafidz> i have prob
<hafidz> hello.iwhen i open application>ubuntu software center. it does try to load but few seconds later it closed. i now cannot use software center. yesterday i can still use it. can someone answer me how to make it working again? I don't want to reinstall ubuntu as it is a last chance. anyone know how to fix this bug?
<evilshadeslayer_> hafidz: um you need #ubuntu
<hafidz> hmm
<hafidz> okay
<hafidz> i already in that channel
<hafidz> but no one reply
<hafidz> to my question
<evilshadeslayer_> !patience | hafidz
<ubottu> hafidz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<hafidz> ok.thanks guy
<hafidz> already solved the prob
<hafidz> :)
<Guest60610> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im having problems watching a webex in firefox (kubuntu 9.10). It says i haven't got Java installed but that is lies!
<Hazamonzo> http://imagebin.org/92381
<Hazamonzo> There you can see java is enables in FF, the error i get in FF and my Java version
<Hazamonzo> Why might Java not be enabled / working on Firefox?
<James147> Hazamonzo: Does java work onm other sites?
<Hazamonzo> James147: It did. I just fixed it. Didn't realise i need a seperate java plugin for FF
<Hazamonzo> James147: Thanks for getting back to me though
<lalalol> how do i install java?
<lalalol> sudo apt-get install java
<lalalol> ?
<evilshadeslayer> lalalol: ah you did try it :)
<evilshadeslayer> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<shadeslayer_> lalalol: the plugin did it for me here..
<lalalol> how can i set vlc to be default player for all audio and video and media etc?
<nerdy_kid> anyone know where i can find a ppa for phonon-backend-vlc?
<freddy_> hey everybody
<freddy_> dont know if this is the right channel to solve kde related issues and get help
<lalalol> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lalalol> i think #kde is better suited
<freddy_> thx
<lalalol> yw
<ian__> Can anyone give me a simple list of what I need to do to install a standard KDE desktop on a working version of Ubuntu?
<ian__> That should be 9.10
<mefisto__> ian__: here's the list: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ian__> Thank you!
<lalalol> how can i set vlc to be default player for all audio and video and media etc?
<WaltzingAlong> file associations
<nerdy_kid> lalalol systemsettings/advanced/file assoications :)
<mefisto__> lalalol: afaik, there's no way to do it simply. change file associations for all the media files you can think of
<lalalol> ok >.<
<WaltzingAlong> especially just the ones you notice opening with the other players
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: but that could just as easily be a question for #kde as well
<lalalol> my bad
<mefisto__> lalalol: you can also change file associations by right-clicking a file, properties, then click the spanner button
<lalalol> thx
<lalalol> thisll keep me amused for hours lol
<lalalol> hahahahaha, i got a better idea
<lalalol> im just gonna uninstall dragon player
<lalalol> uh-oh, what does this mean: "Removing kubuntu-desktop ..."?
<WaltzingAlong> package kubuntu-desktop is being removed
<lalalol> >.<
<lalalol> so i cant use my desktop anymore?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntu-desktop pulls in dragon player. removing dragon player means one of the requirements of the kubuntu-desktop package will not be available so it too has to be removed
<mefisto__> lalalol: it's ok really. it won't remove anything
<lalalol> thx mefisto__
<WaltzingAlong> not nocessarily. the kubuntu-desktop is there to tie all packages together for a kubuntu desktop, easy on upgrades, ...
<lalalol> oh ****
<WaltzingAlong> it is not the "kubuntu desktop" itself, just a way to pull in all the packages needed for it
<lalalol> should i keep K3b?
<lalalol> can vlc burn cd's and dvd's?
<WaltzingAlong> lalalol: afaik vlc is a media player, does not burn
<lalalol> ok WaltzingAlong, thx :)
<jimmy51_> for about a week now i can only have one app at a time using sound.  it's intel HDA, but it worked for a long time.  i installed updates and now any app that uses sound locks it up so no others can until it closes.  what's up with that?
<jimmy51_> (kubuntu 9.10 x64)
<tmus> i need to be root to perform this script...what and how do i do that
<jimmy51_> tmus:  run it with sudo
<jimmy51_> example:    sudo /home/myusername/scriptname.sh
<jimmy51_> BUT.... don't run it unless you know what it does
<anoneemouse> hi... Im having trouble with the xine audio backend
<jimmy51_> anoneemouse: does it involve audio only working in one app at a time?
<anoneemouse> it screws up the sample rate of my soundcard, and everything sounds sglitchy and slow
<anoneemouse> nope... i dont even want to try that
<anoneemouse> the funny thing is the fact that it was broken in 9.04, when i upgraded to 9.10 it was fixed, and now it broke itself again
<jimmy51_> yuck
<jimmy51_> mine worked fine until a few days ago
<jimmy51_> i don't know what update did it
<gimp_> Kubuntu RULEZ
<anoneemouse> for deaf people kubuntu must be great... but youtube videos are starting to suck without sound
<anoneemouse> whats wrong with yours jimmy?
<tmus> make sure your PCM is all the way up
<jimmy51_> i have audio, but only in one app at a time
<jimmy51_> for example, if i open amarok and play an MP3, no other apps will have sound
<jimmy51_> unless i close amarok, and then reopen the other app
<jimmy51_> then, amarok won't have sound unless i first close the other app that had sound locked
<jimmy51_> it is super annoying
<anoneemouse> tmus how is that supposed to help
<tmus> idk
<anoneemouse> just makes the noise louder
<jimmy51_> :)
<tmus> i'm a newb to kubunutu anyway
<tmus> been trying to get conky to work
<anoneemouse> ive been using it for a whole... and im still a noob
<tmus> http://rahulthewall.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/the-perfect-conky-setup/
<anoneemouse> i think ive ruined it completely 3 times already
<tmus> that's the setup i want
<James147> !sound | anoneemouse
<ubottu> anoneemouse: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: does your mixer have a setting to choose clock rate or sample rate?
<anoneemouse> nope it does not mefisto__
<WaltzingAlong> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<James147> tmus: what problem are you having?
<tmus> well actually i'm trying to install Bespin for the moment
<tmus> http://ubuntuevolution.wordpress.com/2010/01/07/nice-bespin-kde-4-desktop-part-1/
<tmus> and i did all the steps but it's still not showing up
<James147> tmus: not showing up in system settings?
<anoneemouse> its not just flash that doesnt have sound... there is no sound anywhere, and i think it is Kubuntu specific
<tmus> yes
<anoneemouse> those sound tips are no help at all
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: you have no sound at all?
<anoneemouse> no... i have sound, but the sample rate is wrong
<tmus> i double checked that the nmsnfs is in the .kde/share/icons folder
<anoneemouse> i meant no correct sound
<tmus> and i've repeated the entire process like 5 times :/
<anoneemouse> also i dont have the test sound to see if alsa output is correct
<anoneemouse> ;/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<NoRedemption> hi
<James147> tmus: the nmfnms part is just to get the icons to work, the bit before that is getting bespin to work
<James147> tmus: you get any errors why completing the steps (before the nmfnms part)?
<mefisto__> anoneemouse: speaker-test -twav -c2 -l1
<anoneemouse> can i paste 2 lines here?
<mefisto__> 2 is ok
<anoneemouse> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anoneemouse> Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<tmus> just did the first four steps with no problem
<anoneemouse> when i ran that command i got that error
<James147> tmus: up to the ./configure help?
<tmus> just about to type Y
<James147> tmus: do it :) then run the next three steps
<tmus> Do you want to run a cmake GUI to adjust the configuration? [y/N]
<James147> tmus: tell me if you get any errors (and stop when you do )
<James147> tmus: just hit enter
<tmus> 2 errors
<James147> !pastebin | tmus
<ubottu> tmus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> tmus: can you pastebin the output
<tmus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411726/
<James147> tmus: try re running the 4 sudo apt-get commands at the top
<tmus> :/ i have done that a lot
<tmus> are any of those packages or programs i need to install?
<James147> tmus:  all the packages you need are installed by the first 4 commands
<James147> tmus: one sec, going to run through it on my mechiene (have dont it before but they might have made changes and broken things)
<tmus> everything says it's the newest version
<James147> tmus: built ok here :S
<tmus> http://www.kotfu.net/2008/11/installing-bespin-on-kubuntu-8-10/ is a little bit different
<James147> tmus: hmmm... did you delete all the files between tries?
<tmus> i dont remember deleting anything
<tmus> should i delete all cloudcity files and start over?
<James147> tmus: yes
<James147> tmus: you can always install bespin from the repos "sudo aptitude install kde-style-bespin"
<James147> wont get the icons, but you can run the part for getting the icons seperatly
<tmus> I wish somebody had told me that
<tmus> that took like 2 seconds
<James147> tmus:  :)
<tmus> thanks!!!
<Frederick> folks ive installed kubuntu but grub could not find the other linux distro I had installed which tool can I use to edit the grub menu:? I know there was a tool but I si
<Frederick> mply cannot remmeber it
<James147> Frederick: for grub2 its "sudo update-grub"
<James147> that should locate all your os's and place them in the bootloader
<tmus> any way to get like a windows 7 type taskbar?
<James147> tmus: stask or smoothtasks
<tmus> which do you prefer?
<Frederick> James147 but there was something like grub menu editor
<James147> Frederick: grub1 use to have a menu.list where you could put entries in for operating systems, but tah no longer exists with grub 2
<James147> tmus: smoothtasks is a fork of stasks (i think stasks is no longer maintained) however stask is in the repos (not that smoothtasks is that hard to install manually)
<mcc> bbb
<tmus> when i open it with ark, how do i install it
<tmus> i've never understood how to install stuff
<tmus> not as dumbed down as windows
<James147> tmus: problem is there are so many ways to install things :)
<tmus> i dont know a single one
<tmus> except maybe apt-get
<tmus> can you walk me through it :>
<Frederick> folks i think I broken my new install anything I try to install I get http://pastebin.com/KfAXRYx7
<Frederick> what can I do?
<James147> tmus: one sec finding smoothtask
<tmus> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<mefisto__> Frederick: did you try sudo apt-get -f install
<James147> Frederick: have you tryed running "sudo aptitude install -f"?
<Frederick> yes
<James147> Frederick: try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude isntall -f"  might not work but worth a shot :)
<mefisto__> Frederick: do you want nautilus-dropbox? do you use nautilus?
<James147> tmus: down load and extract the file (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586)
<James147> tmus: you still there?
<James147> :(
<ypsidux> hello - is there a german support channel?
<tsimpson> ypsidux: yes, #kubuntu-de
<ypsidux> tsimpson: thx
<Frederick> folks nayone here had succes installing dropbox in kubuntu 9.1 in a 64 bit machine?
<James147> Frederick: http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html
<James147> Frederick: this may also be on intrest http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/dropbox-servicemenu-kde?content=115336
<mauri> i have just buy scanner cannon lide 100 but it seems not support by lucid
<mauri> i have just buy scanner cannon lide 100 but it seems not support by lucid ...I need help
<James147> !lucid | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mauri> Pici: it is the same for karmic
<Frederick> James ive uncompacted the folkders oki?
<Frederick> but now I cannot run the script drobboxd why is that?
<James147> Frederick: not sure :S havnt tryed it myself
<linux3> hey do you know how to change backgrounds in desktop
<mauri> i have just buy scanner cannon lide 100 but it seems not supported
<slow-motion> hi
<vbgunz> I am in the market for a cheap printer that just prints. One preferably that works in Kubuntu 200%. How can I guarantee my purchase will work?
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genii> Also second linke here...
<genii> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<genii> vbgunz: When in doubt get something that can print in PostScript
<vbgunz> yeah I got newegg and linuxprinting split side by side in konqueror
<genii> vbgunz: I'd avoid anything by Lexmark at all costs
<vbgunz> genii: this exactly why I ask. I got a garbage lexmark printer. I will never buy their products again even if tux on the box
<genii> vbgunz: HP or Xerox if you can get one are good, otherwise Canon or Brother that knows PostScript would be my personal recommends
<vbgunz> I would like any printer that works 100%. I just need to print some b&w text to be honest
<genii> vbgunz: Are you looking at laser or inkjets?
<vbgunz> inkjets seem the cheapest so far genii
<vbgunz> why whats up?
<genii> vbgunz: For black and white only laser printers you get most mileage from but they are pricier. If you just want something here and there for text and then maybe a color pic once in a while, etc, then some cheap HP deskjet like D1660 would do
<vbgunz> genii: I understand. thank you!
<genii> vbgunz: You're welcome
<vbgunz> I looked into it and I see how it pans out
<vbgunz> lasers cost more now but less later
<vbgunz> I always wondered about that. ink sometimes cost more than a printer with ink... heh
<genii> vbgunz: Yes, exactly.
<rork> vbgunz: that's marketing: get them to buy your cheap printer now and force them to buy your expensive ink after that, or did you never wonder why you had to buy the ink that matched the printer?
<vbgunz> heh
<cuznt> i upgraded to lucid and now my kde will not boot up
<cuznt> i can not even get recovery
 * cuznt is a very silly w00kie
<genii> !lucid | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vbgunz> genii you around?
<cuznt> ty
<genii> vbgunz: When work is not needing me, yes
<vbgunz> this makes the point about printer to ink cartridge almost perfectly clear. the hp deskjet 1660 is 29.99. the ink cartridge is 33.99
<genii> vbgunz: We use here an HP laserjet 1200 the toner is about $50  but we get a *lot* of pages from that. Also it never dries out like injet cartridges do
<vbgunz> anybody got konqueror 4.4.2 and want to try something? visit this page http://www.walmart.com/browse/Computers/Printers-Ink/All-Printers/_/N-589oZaq90ZaqceZ1yzmd2m/Ne-lfpf?catNavId=3951&tab_value=Store&ic=12_0&ref=125875.243996+1000131.4292462254&search_sort=4&selected_items=+&depts= and hit any Find in store link next to a printer. Does Konqueror just close after filling out the form? I am going through hell with this :/
 * James147 has finaly got mail forwarding to gmail :S
<avihay> someone remembers if 8.10 was LTS or not?
<arch0njw> vbgunz: tried it here.  worked for me.
<arch0njw> 8.10 was NOT an LTS
<arch0njw> 8.04 was
<arch0njw> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<avihay> thanks arch0njw
<uikxx> hi pps .. any one now any about the skype and the kde ubuntu 10.04 mic  issues ??
<arch0njw> uikxx: check in #ubuntu+1.  They talk about !lucid
<uikxx> yes
<uikxx> my mic is not working in side skype ..
<uikxx> but every thing ales work ...
<arch0njw> uikxx:  are you having problems in 9.10 or 10.04?
<uikxx> 10.04 man
<uikxx> the problem i have is the skype  input mic ..
<arch0njw> uikxx: please join #ubuntu+1 and ask there.  That is the channel for Lucid for now.
<uikxx> okej tnx
<ubuntu> i need help
<uikxx> ubuntu what is u r problem ?
<James147> uikxx: he left
<maco> uikxx: gnome?
<uikxx> aiit,,
<uikxx> yes
<arch0njw> maco: *snort*
<TeslaTony> Nope. No gnomes here. A few dwarves and elves, maybe...
<uikxx> "ubuntu"
<arch0njw> TeslaTony: don't forget the trolls...
<TeslaTony> arch0njw: Nah. I think I'm the only one here right now.
<arch0njw> TeslaTony: touche
<Uiri> does anyone know where the kernel is?
<jhutchins_lt> Is kubuntu doing the fancy new one-second load thing?
<Tm_T> Uiri: in /boot/
<Tm_T> Uiri: /boot/vmlinuz-*
<elisionista> good evening
<elisionista> my windows disapear wen I minimize them, I want them to go to the bottom panel. How can I set it up?
<James147> elisionista: do you have the task manager in your panel?
<elisionista> no I have removed it acidently
<elisionista> how can I place it there again?
<James147> elisionista: then you need to add it back :) Right click -> Planel settings -> add widget -> find "task manager" and drag it back
<James147> elisionista: Note: you can rearrange the widgets in you panel when the panel settings are open
<seck> hi is anybody here?
<arch0njw> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<seck> how can i change my dektop image
<seck> ?
<arch0njw> seck: right-click on desktop
<arch0njw> seck: choose "Desktop Activity Setting".  Choose "Wallpaper"
<arch0njw> seck: change away :)
<seck> yaa thnaks a lot
<elisionista> james147: done! thanks for the help
<jonatan> linux
<markit> I'm trying to use kde with ltsp (kubuntu 10.04), but I've no notification if I plug a usb key. In #ltsp they tell me that with "gnome works", and kde is not "supported" (or something like this). Anyone using kde 4.4.2 and ltsp 5.2.1 here? If you point me to "#ubuntu+1" probably I will find 99% gnome people there again
<markit> ("supported" = 99% in that channel use gnome, so can't help with kde)
<Azkaban> Has anyone had a Samba error "More Data is available" when mounting a drive on windows xp.
<phoenix___> Azkaban_: did you use kaspersky anti virus in windows xp
<Azkaban_> no It has Mcafee
<Azkaban_> This error only happens after a reboot. I mounts fine the first time, it just wont remount.
<phoenix___> Azkaban_: some antivirus programs store extra info, that will be attached with the file, when you are coping a file from one os to other, there will be an option given to copy thhis data with that file, i guess thats what happening to you
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> just tried the new beta 2. And there is an error concerning the tray symbol for network access. It does not change when I am connected.
<phoenix___> Azkaban_: try this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=1284182&postcount=15
<phoenix___> wizkoder: did you right click the icon and press activate?
<wizkoder> phoenix___: yes. I had to connect by hand
<Azkaban_> phoenix___: I tested a VM that does not have anti-virus and it has the same error. Mounts fine and then reboot gets the error.
<Domokun> Is there a place i can get widgets from? i am disappointed with the amount of widgets i can browse currently?
<Domokun> oops period at the end of second sentence
<phoenix___> wizkoder: ican understand, what do you mean
<Azkaban_> phoenix___:  thanks for the link but I have already tried that form and still nothing.
<Azkaban_> phoenix___: could it be how windows is storing the credentials
<Azkaban_> phoenix___: Does xp have a credential manager like win 7?
<phoenix___> Azkaban_: but, if thats the case, ho come that fello is successfully using
<phoenix___> Azkaban_: dont know about that
#kubuntu 2010-04-10
<wizkoder> Azkaban_: Asking winndows questions here is kindof strange :-)
<Azkaban_> Ha you are right. Sorry for the bad language. :0
<phoenix___> afk
<mudassar> hello people how can I install linux from an iso with multiple parts like linux_1of7.iso, linux_2of7.iso ......... upto 7 as a guest OS in xen ??
<James147> mudassar: multiple iso? what distrubution are you trying to install?
<mudassar> actually it is CentOS 5.4 64bit
<mudassar> i think it is a DVD but with chunks in 7 isos
<James147> mudassar: looked at their site, all the isos are under 700mb.. indicates a cd
<James147> mudassar: either way, this is the kubuntu support channel, try #centos :)
<mudassar> no one is answering there
<Dontupanic> Hi All
<James147> mudassar: my `guess` would be htats a multiple cd install, but i dont know since i dont know that distrbution
<maco> mudassar: its a multi-cd install
<Dontupanic> what is the defalt vitural machine manager in kubuntu?
<maco> mudassar: start installing from cd 1, then itll eventually ask you for cd 2 etc.
<maco> Dontupanic: there is no default...
<mudassar> i have to install it in xen and using ssh on a remote machine
<maco> Dontupanic: you can use kvm-qemu but i dont think its very friendly. virtualbox is probably easier
<maco> mudassar: good luck
<mudassar> :)
<Dontupanic> I know in gnome a good choice is virt-manager
<James147> Dontupanic: virtualbox is a nice vm program
<Dontupanic> true
<Dontupanic> But I was hoping to play around with KVM
<Dontupanic> and a machine manager would take the edge off
<James147> Dontupanic: cound try http://www.rpdev.net/home/kemu
<Dontupanic> James147: thank you I will
<jorge_> hi
<jorge_> hola
<elisionista> I have somehow deactivated my soud card. Can someone tell me how to activate it?
<elisionista> it's an HDA Intel (ALC662 rev1 Analog)
<James147> elisionista: check the volumes in kmix (open the mixer, dont just turn up the default channel)
<elisionista> mixer don't open
<elisionista> already tried that
<elisionista> the card in multimedia configuration panel apears as deactivated
<elisionista> wont let me open KMix
<jhutchins> elisionista: Does alsamixer run in console?  Is alsa running?  Are you in the audio goup?  Is the correct module loading?  Is pulseaudio enabled?
<elisionista> jhutchins: how do I know if alsamixer runs? wich command?
<jhutchins> elisionista: alsamixer
<jhutchins> elisionista: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<elisionista> alsamixer runs in terminal
<jhutchins> (Ctrl-C to stop)
<jhutchins> elisionista: Excellent.
<jhutchins> elisionista: Base sound system is fine then.  You're just dealing with the GUI.
<jhutchins> elisionista: You may need to restart ?dm from the console.  As always with a graphical program, try running it from an xterm to see what error it gives you.
<jhutchins> elisionista: For kmix that is.
<jhutchins> elisionista: you may need to go into kdesu kcontrol and check the sound settings there.
<elisionista> the problem is that I deactivated the sound car acidentely, when I do so the SO warn me about it. But with my very limited knoleges I can't reactivat it
<elisionista> is there a way to send printscreens from IRC?
<elisionista> I can show you the problem
<elisionista> in the browser soud works fine
<elisionista> in dragon player and amarok doesn't work
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Jef91> Anyone know how I can stop knetworkmanager from loading on startup?
<elisionista> here goes the image to see if anyone can help me - http://imagebin.org/92443
<elisionista> think this is the problem
<elisionista> forget to translet the textbox to you guys... it says: this device is not available at the moment (or its disconnected or its controler isn't loaded)
<elisionista> *translate
<elisionista> no one?!!
<mudassar> how to mount multiple iso's on a single mount point ?
<K350> What keycombination - like ctrl+alt+... - should one use to add with unicode hex? ie keycomb1+keycomb2+210
<elisionista> already managed to work around my sound card issue
<elisionista> I have downloaded and compiled the realtek drivers
<elisionista> it's working fine now
<elisionista> thank for everyone that tried to help
<seck> hi i get an error at installing gnutella: ERROR: Cannot compile against GLib. Library or header files might be missing.
<seck> ADVICE: Run "apt-get install libglib2.0-dev".
<seck> ERROR: Cannot compile against libxml2. Library or header files might be missing.
<seck> ADVICE: Run "apt-get install libxml2-dev".
<seck> ERROR: Cannot compile against zlib. Library or header files might be missing.
<FloodBotK3> seck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seck> ADVICE: Run "apt-get install zlib1g-dev".
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<seck> me?
<bazhang> seck, why compile it?
<pablo> hey can anyone tell me why i cant install some themes in kede
<pablo> never mine in KDE
<seck> yes iç
<seck> i believe is beaceuse a gnutella old version is already installed this can be the problem?
<seck> exists a code to update gnutella old version that i hace instaled?
<bazhang> seck, did you remove it? and install the packages the error message suggested?
<seck> no i didnt remove
<bazhang> pablo, you downloaded the tar.gz files from kde-look.org or other locations?
<linux3> gfhdfgdf
<bazhang> linux3, english please
<linux3> well that is it
<bazhang> linux3, please answer my question
<bazhang>  you downloaded the tar.gz files from kde-look.org or other locations
<linux3> can someone tell me why i cant install themes in KDE
<seck> bazhang do u know another p2p program to install?
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing seck
<seck> thanks a lot ure names sounds like bazinga (this is not offensive)
<bazhang> :)
<seck> the install of azuereus in complete now
<seck> thanks bazhang
<seck> bye
<jed> Hello
<thomas__> can i configure kmail to get the addressbook from a mysql server?
<penocio> how to make grub recognise, an other os? (insert another  os menu in grub loader)?
<James147> penocio: for grub2 run "sudo update-grub"
<James147> penocio: grub 1 you need to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<penocio> James147:  how can i check which grub i have?
<mcurran> Anyone know the command for "Sort Desktop Icons (By Type)" so I can create a startup script which lines up my icons?
<mcurran> Or know of a log I could check when i do it manually.
<James147> penocio: mm, not sure (should tell you when you boot, grub 2 has a version number of 1.9x)  if you installed karmic (not upgraded) then you should be on grub2
<James147> >.>
<Frrx> hello... i have problems with flash...i tried almost everything i found on forums
<Frrx> and i keep having troubls with it
<James147> Frrx: let me guess... sound?
<Frrx> nope
<Frrx> sometimes i just can control the videos
<James147> Frrx: hmm, thats the first non sound issue ive seen :S
<Frrx> or if i minimize a screen when i get back into it
<Frrx> its all gray and hve to refresh
<James147> Frrx: you have tryed purging and reinstalling flash?
<Frrx> yup
<Frrx> and its the same using chrome or firefox
<Frrx> and happen when i have more than 5 or 7 tabs
<Guest70253> I have a problem with getting an nvidea driver to "activate" via the "Hardware Drivers" app, anyone suggest a fix ?
<xephexx> which desktop session recorder works with kubuntu 8.10
<xephexx> i mean kubuntu 9.10
<xephexx> xvidcap is the only one I have got to work...instanbul and recordmydesktop don't work
<Guest70253> Ive never mannaged to get any screen recorder working perfectly under any buntu, ive not been trying very hard though :B
<thomas__> will qcad work on kubuntu?
<sandro_> tem algum portuques ai que entenda de linux
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sandro_> nao consigo instala minha playtv mpeg2 4900
<sandro_> valeu]
<kimmo> hello dudes
<kimmo> how can i change to quakenet server?
<demism> What browser do you guys use?
<kimmo> i use chrome
<kimmo> its the best
<demism> kimmo no need to start a browser war, I was just curious. Instead of saying it's the best could you tell me why you think it's the best?
<kimmo> ok then
<Lewiis> the new version of Firefox is going to seperate plugins into different processes so if a plugin crashes it doesn't take the browser with it
<Lewiis> I understand Chrome already does this for all its tabs which is quite cool
<Lewiis> it means that if a tab crashes the browser keeps running and you can continue working
<demism> that's neat
<Lewiis> browsers are getting smarter!
<Lewiis> browsers are getting smarter!
<Lewiis> oops
<FloodBotK3> Lewiis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lewiis> I personally use Firefox
<demism> lol, you mean programmer's are getting smarter?
<kimmo> but i hear somethin about the new explorer is goig to use html5, am i right?
<Lewiis> yeah i suppose so
<Lewiis> Chrome uses html5 already
<Lewiis> and the new versions of firefox will too
<Lewiis> i really didn't like Konquerer which came with kubuntu
<demism> afaic chrome is already doing it... when mozilla starts, chrome will be ahead in that sense too.
<demism> yeah a lot of sites are glitchy in konqueror
<demism> is chrome in a repo?
<kimmo> do you know is there better support for older nvidia cards in new 10.04 ubuntu. i am so waitin it
<kimmo> cant get full resolution now
<Lewiis> you can't apt-get install chrome so I'm not sure
<Lewiis> @kimmo what type of video card do you have?
<Lewiis> do you use the drivers that came with kubuntu or nvidia's ones?
<kimmo> yeah, i use the restrict drivers
<kimmo> sorry, not nvidia, radeon
<Lewiis> does anyone prefer any torrent clients over KTorrent?
<Lewiis> k
<Lewiis> I'm finding KTorrent alright but I was quite used to utorrent
<kimmo> i use qbittorrent
<Lewiis> that looks nice, does it integrate with KDE?  also does it support IP Filtering?
<punk_br> brasil
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> how to know my ubuntu version is lucid beta2 or beta1?
<gerryxiao> any command?
<SandGorgon> anybody know if I can see update packages grouped by ppa in kpackagekit - similar to update-manager in gnome ?
<vivek> hi
<vivek> I have kubuntu 9.10 on my system and am thinking of upgrading KDE to the latest one KDE4.4.2.. How should I do it and would it create any issues... !!
<vivek> somone please !!!!
<vivek> anyone to replyyyy
<vivek> hi I have kubuntu 9.10 on my system and am thinking of upgrading KDE to the latest one KDE4.4.2.. How should I do it and would it create any issues... !!
<brianl123> hi, how do you address problems involving multiply-claimed blocks?
<brianl123> i can't boot my installation at all, and am using a live cd right now
<themec> how do you change your hosts file in ubuntu?
<vivek> brianl123:did you do an integrity check on your live cd before using it
<vivek> hi I have kubuntu 9.10 on my system and am thinking of upgrading KDE to the latest one KDE4.4.2.. How should I do it and would it create any issues... !!
<brianl123> vivek: i didn't, but i had installed kubuntu long ago and it was working fine until today, so i suspect that's not the problem
<brianl123> upon running "sudo fdisk -l", my /dev/sda1 has about 100 times as many blocks as my other partitions, which is suspicious...
<vivek> brianl123:oh ok!
<vivek> hi I have kubuntu 9.10 on my system and am thinking of upgrading KDE to the latest one KDE4.4.2.. How should I do it and would it create any issues... !!
<seck> hi is anybody here
<seck> im in problems again
<alakoo> just describe your problem here and wait for a possible answer
<seck> ok, i neet to know if exists another program to open rar files ark isnt work for me
<alakoo> it should work properly, what goes wrong?
<seck> do not open a rar file
<seck> w8 ill try again to post the error
<alakoo> seck: try running sudo apt-get install rar
<seck> fail to locate unrar in the pat
<seck> okw8
<seck> the terminal says, that the program is already instaled and upgraded
<seck> fail to locate unrar in the pat or something like that it show me in spanish
<alakoo> oh, the rar package is for compressing
<alakoo> run sudo apt-get install unrar
<alakoo> or unrar-free
<seck> hahaha linux is great i love it and love you thanks a lot u fix it bye bye
<navetz> how do you make kubuntu focus a window when it is opened?
<ubuntu> trying to recover grub after windows install. can someone help ?/          $ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-2 /dev/sda2grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea.
<ubuntu> grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.
<ubuntu> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<FloodBotK3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> helo.........
<twager> Is it Alternate or Desktop iso that allows me to choose where to  install grub ?
<mauri> i ahve buyed scanner cannor lite 100 but kubuntu does not recognize it.....may someone help me please?
<rork> mauri: can you check if your scanner is supported by sane? http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<mauri> rork: yes,,,,,it sems not supperted.....there is other way to make it works
<rork> mauri: is it an USB scanner?
<mauri> rork: yes
<rork> mauri: is it listed with lsusb?
<mauri> rork: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1904 Canon, Inc.
<mauri> rork: are you still there
<rork> mauri: yes
<mauri> rork: may you help me or noy.....?
<agent47> yooooo
<rork> mauri: I was searching but found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1001955.html
<rork> mauri: and there's the scannerpage on the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/printing/C/scanning.html or you can ask in #sane (but it might take a long time to get an anwer there)
<mauri> rork: yahnk a lot
<mauri> rork: thans
<rork> mauri: you're welcome, sorry I can't help you any further but I hope this sets you on the right track
<asma> Hello, Does the french channel of kubuntu exist?
<iconmefisto> !fr | asma
<ubottu> asma: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<asma> thanks :)
<Baal> my computer crashed during 10.04 beta 2 upgrade now i can't login
<Baal> getting kdeinit error
<iconmefisto_> Baal: have you tried booting recovery mode?
<Baal> how do i do that? it doesnt' offer the menu like it usually does after a crash
<iconmefisto_> Baal: do you see the grub menu when the computer starts up?
<Baal> it shows loading grub but then it scrolls some text and goes to login screen
<Baal> it does say it cant' mount /dev
<iconmefisto_> Baal: to see the grub menu, press and hold down shift key, then choose recovery mode in grub menu
<Baal> at the login screen?
<iconmefisto_> Baal: you've got to hold down shift when grub is loading, when the computer first starts up (before boot process begins)
<Baal> ok thanks i will try that
<iconmefisto_> Baal: once you've booted, go to shell with networking and login
<iconmefisto_> Baal: then try upgrading to complete what was interrupted when the last upgrade crashed
<Baal> i've tried that but it doesn't work it errors out with error status 127
<Baal> i got into recovery mode
<Baal> i used sudo apt-get upgrade in console cause i could login into the console from login screen
<Baal> should i try the cleanup option
<iconmefisto_> cleanup?
<iconmefisto_> try sudo apt-get -f install
<iconmefisto_> if that doesn't fix things (probably won't) try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Baal> tried both of those already
<Baal> says unmet dependancies to libsexy2 and another one lib file but when i try to install it errors out again
<Baal> i meant the dpkg not cleaunup sorry
<iconmefisto_> Baal: try removing the problem packages, do the dpkg command to hopefully fix apt, then install those packages again
<Baal> sudo apt-get remove libsexy2 to fails with error status 127
<Baal> errors encountered: apt
<Baal> can i reinstall apt?
<iconmefisto_> I don't think that would help. and it probably won't work since apt is in this state and won't let you install things without the same errors. but you could try if you like
<Baal> no i don't want to waste my time if there are other options
<iconmefisto_> dpkg -r libsexy2  to remove?
<Baal> let me give it a try
<Baal> ignoring request to remove libsexy2, only config files of which are on the system
<iconmefisto_> Baal: dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq libsexy2
<Baal> ok
<Baal> that gave the same error but when i tried dpkg -P libsexy2 it told me that it could not remove it because notification-daemon needed it
<iconmefisto_> Baal: try the purge command with the force option
<Baal> nope
<iconmefisto_> Baal: have you tried getting help in #ubuntu+1 lucid channel?
<Baal> no but i can
<iconmefisto_> probably someone there with more knowledge than me
<Baal> thanks anyway
<la_toope> bonjour
<la_toope> hi*
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<anoneemouse> where can i get asoundconf
<anoneemouse> I installed asoundconf-gtk, but i dont have asoundconf
<phani> ﻿Hi...I have hardy 8.04 version and when i click on quit button which is on the right hand top corner i don't find the option to shutdown and restart ... everytime i am running the commands to reboot it or shutdown. any ideas what can be the problem..suggestions please...
<iconmefisto_> phani: kubuntu (kde) or ubuntu (gnome)?
<phani> gnome... but i have checked in kde
<phani> *haven't
<iconmefisto_> phani: probably best to repeat your question in #ubuntu
<Peace-> phani: ?
<Peace-> gnome ---> #ubuntu
<phani> Peace: Yes
<Peace-> kde #kubuntu
<phani> Oh! ok
<phani> thanks for guiding on this.
<massimo_> hola
<fixidea> привет. Никто не сталкивался с такой ситуацией когда звук в драгон плэере играет и в интернете а в амарок и настройках системы нет?
<Peace-> !ru | fixidea
<ubottu> fixidea: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<la_toope> quelqu'un peux m'aider ici ?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sakthi> hi
<sakthi> how to download new ububtu version
<bazhang> sakthi, which one is this? the unreleased beta? or the most recent stable release?
<joe___> gaga
<monkeyChatter> hello! I've got a problem... I've got two different audio devices, and I need to switch between them, at pleasure. Is there any easy step to do this?
<barbara> hi2all
<barbara> kubuntu is hell
<Tm_T> ok
<eilgin> hello there
<eilgin> i need some help : i want to play some music but there's no sound...
<eilgin> i've got a Notebook  (product: AMILO Pa 1510  vendor: FUJITSU SIEMENS)
<eilgin> i've got this soundcard : IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio (ATI Technologies Inc), (configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=64)
<WaltzingAlong> !intehda
<WaltzingAlong> !intelhda | eilgin
<ubottu> eilgin: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<eilgin> thx
<monkeyChatter> hello! I've got a problem... I've got two different audio devices, and I need to switch between them, at pleasure. Is there any easy step to do this?
<vivek> hiiiiiiiii.. can someone help me please....
<vivek> anyone around
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivek> I used the xkill operation and clicked on my desktop.. and then everything is gone.. a reboot is not helping... I can login to the recovery mode desktop..
<vivek> ubottu:my friend.. sorry if that irked you in any way
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WaltzingAlong> vivek: what do you mean with 'everything is gone'?
<vivek> the screen got blacked out and then after a long time when it did not come i think maybe a reboot would help
<vivek> so I rebooted, which took me again to the login screen and there I could not enter my passwrod to login again
<vivek> even the mouse was not moving
<vivek> so i tried entering the recovery mode
<vivek> and there i was prompted for my username and pwd .. which i gave in but then i understand that it is only the console command that would help me there and nothing else.. and i dont know any
<vivek> so can someone help
<WaltzingAlong> well not sure what is broken at this point. could reconfigure x, could check over some logs
<WaltzingAlong> could you log in through the gui to another user account?
<vivek> i have only one user account
<sysffc14> anyone can give some help with running a triple monitor setup
<vivek> looks like no one knows
<iconmefisto> vivek: so what is the problem? when you get to the login screen, keyboard and mouse don't respond?
<shadeslayer> vivek: which graphics card? and what drivers?
<vivek> iconmefisto: shadeslayer: I used the xkill operation and clicked on the panel,and then everything disappeared.The screen got blacked out and then after a long time when it did not come back I thought maybe a reboot would help,so I rebooted, which took me again to the login screen and there I could not enter my password to login again,even the mouse was not moving.So i tried entering the recovery mode by pressing escape while the system was booting up,and
<vivek>  there i was prompted for my username and pwd ,which i gave in but then i understand that it would only be the console commands that would help me there and nothing else.. and i dont know any..so can someone please help
<vivek> iconmefisto:anysolution
<shadeslayer> vivek: you need to tell me which graphics card you are using
<shadeslayer> vivek: and which display driver...
<vivek> shadeslayer: The graphics card was that which came inbuilt with the computer .. the intel x88 something and as far as the display drivers were concerned there were none shown in the hardware driver sections
<shadeslayer> vivek: ok,so you probably have the intel graphics cards..
<shadeslayer> vivek: and you cant type or anything in the login window ( KDM that is )
<vivek> yeah probably shadeslayer:.. i got a reply from the forum asking me to type startx at the command prompt of recovery mode
<xjkx> i'm thinking about to buy an multifunctional hp f4480, lets guess i bought it, what would be the first steps to have it working ? so long no using printers, is the most common way still installing cups ? is there a better way ? does linux support this hp 4480 ? will scanner/printer/every function work ? my google searches were poor on this
<shadeslayer> !printers | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shadeslayer> vivek: yes you can try that...
<xjkx> ty
<iconmefisto> xjkx: probably just plug it in and boot up. that's been my experience with all hp printers
<vivek> ok shadeslayer: will do that and come back
<shadeslayer> vivek: but! i would suggest that you boot into recovery and click ok resume
<shadeslayer> instead of the drop to shell option
<xjkx> iconmefisto: "and boot up", you mean you didn't have to configure ? automatically detected ?
<vivek> how do i do that shadeslayer:
<iconmefisto> xjkx: exactly
<mauri> i've just buyed scanner cannon lite 100 but  it seems not supported by sane. Sameone can help me to get it work?
<xjkx> iconmefisto: interesting. but its not a multifunctional is it ?
<vivek> shadeslayer: by the way what does startx intend to do
<shadeslayer> vivek: it starts X
<WaltzingAlong> vivek: starts X server; could also try startkde instead
<iconmefisto> xjkx: the ones I've used are printer/scanner
<vivek> but i have KDE installed .. i mean kubuntu uses KDE so why should i type startx shadeslayer: WaltzingAlong:
<shadeslayer> !X | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wertwertgfhjrer> what files contain the selectable window or desktop managers during login?
<shadeslayer> vivek: hehe... X is everything related to graphics... KDE runs on top of X
<shadeslayer> wertwertgfhjrer: probably kdmrc for KDM
<vivek> so startx should help me out i guess
<wertwertgfhjrer> shadeslayer, do you know which file it could be for ubuntu, too?
<vivek> guys dont go anywhere.. will reboot without the cd , will use startx and come back... please hold on..:-)
<shadeslayer> wertwertgfhjrer: um.. maybe gdmrc
<uikxx> hallo.. skype mic bug anyone..?
<mauri> ho comprato uno scanner canon lide100 ma non è supporrtato da xane...si puo fare qualceh cosa?
<Frrx> uikxxx
<Frrx> i cant use skype mic
<vivek> guys am back
<supermagnum> hello, when i type kismet, nothing happens.. i get a error message :/usr/bin/kismet: No such file or directory
<vivek> and yes i never had to use startx shadeslayer:.. i rebooted and it just worked .. dont know how and why .. but it is back
<supermagnum> kismet is in the  /usr/bin/ directory
<vivek> thanks shadeslayer: by the way
<shadeslayer> np
<fero> Hello guys I use k9.10 and I have a problem in customizing pidgin gtk ui. It seems that .purple/gtkrc-2.0 is read and ~/.gtkrc-2.0 is read and ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is read , but no one of them updates pidgin presentation.... any idea ?
<xjkx> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_f4400_series.html (PC initiated copy = No) do you know what it means ?
<supermagnum> whos responsible for the repositories  ?
<iconmefisto> xjkx: I think it means the software doesn't have a copy function that scans a document and prints it in one step (like a photocopier)
<xjkx> thats sad
<xjkx> iconmefisto: thanks
<WaltzingAlong> xjkx: and pc init, as in there is not a button on the pc to click to make the printe/aio copy
<fero> Excuse me guys but ... have you got an idea of why my updates to default QtCurve gtkrc does not work ?
<fero> I use kubuntu 9.10 with awesome window manager. I want to shrink fonts of my gtk applications. pidgin reads /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc but seems that updating this file does not affect its presentation
<shadeslayer> fero: run : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<fero> shadeslayer: I want to trust you :) ... going to update
<shadeslayer> fero: eh? this is not a update
<fero> shadeslayer: rebuild sorry
<shadeslayer> fero: :)
<shadeslayer> fero: its a cache refresh
<shadeslayer> fero: also try not to cross post in other channels at the same time :)
<fero> shadeslayer: sorry :) but noone could help me here nor in pidgin .... but now kbuildsyscoca seems to work ... wait a moment for another try...
<Frrx> guys i have a webcam issue... the image is purple and i cant get a clear image
<Frrx> any idea=
<Frrx> =
<Frrx> ?
<FloodBotK3> Frrx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaltzingAlong> Frrx: are you purple?
<Frrx> ya my webcam image is
<Frrx> im white hehehehe
<iconmefisto> Frrx: what software are you using?
<Frrx> i tied kopete, emesene, skype, chrome and firefox
<Frrx> and always purple
<Frrx> and not clear
<Frrx> maybe drivers or something
<WaltzingAlong> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Frrx> i found my driver it is a tar.gz file can somebody explain me how to install it
<Frrx> or a link
<WaltzingAlong> Frrx: perhaps where you found the driver?
<Frrx> http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/
<Frrx> thanks for the links u gave me
<Frrx> but i dont know how to install/compile/load the driver
<iconmefisto> Frrx: there's probably a readme file inside the archive explaining everything
<Frrx> yes im reading it thanks man
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !tar |  Frrx
<ubottu> Frrx: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<patuti> Hey all, is there some kind of configuration in KDE that would slowly reset my screen brightness to lowest value even if I manually set it to any other value using my keyboard shorcuts?
<patuti> hmm it looks like the Power Management profile is overriding my manual config after all
<esay> have you ever tried Pardus that is a linux distribution
<Frrx> guys
<Frrx> does anyone knows the meaning of this error when installing a driver ** [prepare0] Error 2
<esay> have you ever tried Pardus that is a linux distro
<informavore> Is this the right place for stuff on lucid, or only Karmic?
<tsimpson> until it's released, ask in #ubuntu+1
<informavore> k, thanks!
<esay> have you ever tried Pardus that is a linux distributio
<Frrx> does anyone knows the meaning of this error when installing a driver ** [prepare0] Error 2
<rork> Frrx: you're compiling it?
<Frrx> yup
<Frrx> and i get that error with two different versions of the same driver
<Frrx> when i makefile -f i get that error...
<Frrx> i read is something about libraries or something but i have no idea
<rork> Frrx: most likely you're missing a package, do a google search on the error (only the error) and most likely you'll find a forumpost or something that will tell you what you're missing
<rork> Frrx: then try to install the dev version of that package trough apt
<Frrx> ok thanks ill keep seaching thx
<rork> Frrx: good luck, I'm off now
<Frrx> make: *** [all] Error 2 nyone???
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: can you paste the complete error?
<evilshadeslayer> paste == pastebin :)
<Frrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412212/
<evilshadeslayer> hold a few secs
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: MAX_NR_ZONES << Thats the error
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: dunno how it can be fixed though
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: oh wait
<Frrx> i get the same error installing two different versions of the same driver
<evilshadeslayer> oh my
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: install : apt-file : do : apt-file search bounds.h :  and install the necessary package
<tsimpson> apt-file is not installed by default
<tsimpson> !find linux/bounds.h
<ubottu> File linux/bounds.h found in linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic (and 11 others)
<tsimpson> Frrx: you need to install linux-headers-generic
<evilshadeslayer> tsimpson: oh we can do that too?
<evilshadeslayer> thats new...
<tsimpson> evilnhandler: it's been around for _years_ ;)
<Frrx> i already got it installed
<Frrx> and nothing happened
<evilshadeslayer> tsimpson: wrong nick :P
<tsimpson> damn you evil people
 * tsimpson goes and gets caffeine
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: mmzone.h <<
<evilshadeslayer> !find linux/mmzone.h
<ubottu> File linux/mmzone.h found in linux-headers-2.6.31-14, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-15, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic (and 21 others)
<nhandler> tsimpson: Need me? Or tab-failure?
<Frrx> wait... what should i do exactly
<Peace-> xD
<tsimpson> nhandler: another tab-fail
<nhandler> :)
<Frrx> i already have installed the headrs-generic
<Frrx> but nothing happens when i try to compile the driver
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: is this driver in to repo?
<Frrx> i downloaded the tar.gz file
<Frrx> sorry i have like 2 weeks using ubuntu so... thx for being patience
<Frrx> im following a guide to install the driver and when im going to compile it i get that error
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: can you link me to the guide?
<Frrx> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<Frrx> its in french but ive been reading the same guide in 3 diff languages and im doing exactly what it saids
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: ah webcam driver?
<Frrx> yup
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: ok lemme see...
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: what does : locate bounds.h : return>
<Frrx> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic/include/linux/bounds.h
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: hmm...
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: i have no idea...
<evilshadeslayer> !find linux/mm.h
<ubottu> File linux/mm.h found in linux-headers-2.6.31-14, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-15, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic (and 21 others)
<Frrx> hehe
<Frrx> no problem
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: got it!
<Frrx> :D
<evilshadeslayer> i think
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: its searching in the wrong place
<evilshadeslayer> tsimpson: where are linux headers usually installed?
<evilshadeslayer> nvm...
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: no idea.. but the error is with bounds.h..
<Frrx> ok thanks for ur time... ill search for it
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: what you can try is installing the boost libs... they have a bounds.hpp ...
<Frrx> ok
<evilshadeslayer> im not sure if that will solve it
<Frrx> this? libboost-python1.38-dev
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: um..
<evilshadeslayer> Frrx: install libboost-all-dev,just to be sure
<tsimpson> evilshadeslayer: it's not looking for boot
<evilshadeslayer> tsimpson: boot?
<tsimpson> add an 's' in there
<evilshadeslayer> boost?
<tsimpson> it's probably that the driver is written for an older kernel
<tsimpson> yes, boot's "bounts.hpp" will not be what it's looking for
<evilshadeslayer> tsimpson: idk.. i did a locate on bounds.h and theres a bounds.hpp in boost..
<tsimpson> did it again...
<maco> tsimpson: britney spears?
<evilshadeslayer> like i said im not entirely sure
<tsimpson> well boost is C++, most kernel drivers are pure C or asm
<GNU\colossus> _all_ kernels drivers are C (and a little ASM, sometimes)
<tsimpson> you can write a kernel driver in C++ (or any language which compiles down to ASM), as long as you don't use anything which requires an external library
<tsimpson> but just because you can, doesn't mean anyone ever does
<evilshadeslayer> LP ftp is quite fast today...
<evilshadeslayer> although there are too few LP builders :(
<ilumi> i have a problem with a webcam, its is installed, has a driver, and it works, but only with flash(in the webbrowser), however things like kopete and other webcam software doesnt see it
<neogenesis> ahaha nice
<slow-motion> hi
<HULTOR_> how you doing ?
<seawolf> hi all,is normal to have these dir /  ?  http://i41.tinypic.com/b96hq0.png
<tsimpson> in /, no
<mertle> seawolf: that is weird...
<seawolf> I and deleting then?
<tsimpson> seawolf: it should be safe to delete them, they should not even exist to begin with
<mertle> seawolf: what's in them?
<seawolf> .config/Trolltech.conf
<seawolf> in .kde nothing
<mertle> seawolf: is there a Trollteck.conf in your home .config?
<mertle> or Trolltech.conf
<seawolf> in home no but in /home/seawolf/.config/Trolltech.conf yes
<mertle> seawolf: should be fine to delete those folders then
<seawolf> ok thank Mene tsimpson
<seawolf> * mertle
<mertle> np :)
<vivek> hii!
<vivek> Hi! I am using Kubuntu9.10 and as we know it comes with KDE 4.3 ... and now that KDE 4.4.2 is out , I wanted to upgrade. I wanted to know if it would create any issues/breaks etc...
<vivek> Hi! I am using Kubuntu9.10 and as we know it comes with KDE 4.3 ... and now that KDE 4.4.2 is out , I wanted to upgrade. I wanted to know if it would create any issues/breaks etc...
<avihay_> vivek: kubuntu 10.04 is out in about two weeks
<avihay_> if you are woried about issues, you might want to wait for that
<Ahmed\> Hello, I am on KPackagekit and i can't update cause it says something else it also running when theres nothing like that... any help ?
<avihay> Ahmed\: try opening a konsoule and typeing: sudo apt-get update
<vivek> avihay:am not that worried about issues , just that it should not result in a system which cant be operated at all.. and yes dont feel like waiting 2 weeks for something which has already been released 2 months back
<luis_> I need help urgently pls: how I can install sopcast plugin into firefox?!
<avihay> see if it says the same thing
<Ahmed\> yes i do know that but anyways
<Ahmed\> okay i will update it from there
<Ahmed\> actually upgrade works tho !
<vivek> is anyone around who has upgraded KDE4.3 to 4.4.2 recently
<mertle> I've seen people in here with some issues about that...
<vivek> mertle:thanks that was what i wanted to know.. what are those issues ..,..would be great if you could let me know
<mertle> vivek: I never paid much attention to them - something about plasma not working right
<vivek> mertle: hmmmm .. so I guess doing the upgrade now is not suggested!
<luis_> I need urgent helo pls: how I can install sopcast plugin into firefox?!
<mertle> vivek: imo latest isn't best - things need time to get sorted - if you want to help sort out issues then it's your call
<mertle> luis_: you could try in #mozilla if no-one here knows
<vivek> mertle: true..... I would love to help sort out issues if I could though:-)
<mertle> vivek: luck then :)
<vivek> mertle: lol... thanks !
<Benkinooby> hi, everytime i log on my kubuntu lmms (linux multimedia studio) autostarts 4 times! This is very annoying and also disables my desctop effects due to the performance "bottleneck". i checked /home/my_user_name/.kde/Autostart, but it is empty. Where else can i check?
<mertle> Benkinooby: you could try in konsole   find ~ -name lmms   and see what it returns
<seck> how can i edit a picture from stellarium?
<mertle> seck: is there anything on their site about it? - can you find the jpg or png or whatever?
<seck> mmm idont think so iwill see
<Benkinooby> mertle: it gives me /home/myname/lmms and komplains that /home/myname/.kde/share/apps/kppp can not be enterd (permission denied). afaik kppp is some thing for dial up inet-connections, so i dont mind it. i am now checking the lmms folder for something "suspicious".
<mertle> k
<Benkinooby> mertle: looking at http://pastebin.com/L1zhyPXx , what is the meaning of "total 8"?
<Benkinooby> mertle: also i didn't find anything useful... :(
<mertle> Benkinooby: I don't use lmms - do they have a faq or forum on their site? - maybe even a irc channel?
<Benkinooby> mertle: i will go for it. but i think it is kde's fault... i will log in with xfce and see, if it comes again....
<Benkinooby> mertle: thank you for your efforts
<mertle> Benkinooby: great idea
<mertle> luck
<Benkinooby> mertle: i managed. before i logged off i rememebered, that kde starts all apps that were running when i log off or shut down. so i checked my running processes, kill the 4 lmms processes (which were running, although i closed all lmms windows) and loged off. now they didn't come again.
<mertle> Benkinooby: well done - I never thought of that :)
<Benkinooby> mertle: hmmm. i think i will change to an other (faster) UI like xfce or even an windowmanager only... kde is very heavy and i am working on a netbook (lenovo ideapad)...
<mertle> Benkinooby: I use fluxbox without a *dm and it hass very low resource use
<mertle> s/hass/has
<Benkinooby> mertle: what is *dm ?
<mertle> Benkinooby: that is a way of saying   gdm kdm xdm etc
<mertle> Benkinooby: * is a wildcard on the command line
<Benkinooby> mertle: i know * :) so u log in with comand line and the start fluxbox?
<mertle> Benkinooby: yep - I set up ~/.xinitrc and ~/.bash_profile to start fluxbox when i log into tty1
<Benkinooby> mertle: usually, when i use windowmanagers, i get difficulties to use my wireless (seems like i need the kde network manager...) anyway... i will give fluxbox a try (after i comapred it to other windowmanagers ;) ) ty for your advice...
<mertle> Benkinooby: do you know there is a kubuntu-netbook release?
<Benkinooby> mertle: yes. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
<mertle> k
<Benkinooby> mertle: you even can install it my sudo aptitude (or what ever u use) kubuntu-netbook
<mertle> Benkinooby: you're not so nooby benki :)
<Benkinooby> mertle: hmmmm... maybe. but considering the time i spend on linux i should be a pro by now ;)
<mertle> hehe
<Benkinooby> mertle: hmm, i think i will go down slowly... so now i look at xfce and lxde, which seem to be small DEs which are closer to windowmanagers than kde
<mertle> Benkinooby: lxde is pretty new - I would recommend xfce - it has a compositor as well that is very light
<Benkinooby> mertle: ok, thank you. i heard that xfce also will lose some of its performance advantages, because it has no own libaries like gnome or kde. but i think i will test it myself :) thank you for your hint again :)
<Benkinooby> mertle: bye. thanks for your concerns!
<mertle> Benkinooby: xfce uses gtk like gnome - never heard about it losing its' performance advantages tho - if you install it the libs will be d/loaded as deps
<mertle> bye Benkinooby :)
<hexdump_> man for some reason while I'm trying to update my system the "KPackageKit" just keeps saying Loading cache.  can I just update everything in the konsole?
<sundar> Hi.. I have a *very* basic doubt in Amarok: I've right-clicked a device and asked Amarok to 'Read Device', added songs from the device to the playlist, now how do play the songs?
<sundar> Hi.. I have a *very* basic doubt in Amarok: I've right-clicked a device and asked Amarok to 'Read Device', added songs from the device to the playlist, now how do play the songs?
<hexdump_> nm I figured it out
<mertle> sundar: selected the playlist?
<sundar> mertle: how?
<mertle> sundar: you might have to change your view to show the playlists - or you didn't make it right maaybe
<sundar> mertle: the playlist is showing up on the right with the songs I selected.. but when I choose a song and then click the play button in the top left, nothing happens..
<mertle> sundar: when you select the playlist all the files should show in the main window right?
<mertle> double click one sundar
<sundar> mertle: sorry to be such a newbie, but which one is the 'main window'?
<sundar> mertle: I've tried double clicking on the songs also, if that's what you mean. That too does nothing.
<mertle> sundar: it is the biggest part of amarok
<sundar> mertle: actually, on double clicking the wikipedia page opens up for a moment and then vanishes
<sundar> mertle: and yes, all the songs show up in the large area on the right..
<mertle> sundar: try from the menu setting up a playlist and adding the files - instead of adding the files and setting up a playlist
<sundar> mertle: there doesn't seem to be any menu option for creating a new playlist either..
<mertle> sundar: I'm not on kde atm - is there a button - or similar - I just meant start with the playlist not start with adding files
<sundar> mertle: I understood, and searched all over the interface, but I couldn't find any..
<sundar> mertle: I guess for now I'll stick to the more familiar Rhythmbox.. thanks a lot...
<mertle> sundar: I'm sure under the menu view is an option for playlists
<eCstacy> is anyone here good with configuring kubuntu to work with wireless hardware?
<mertle> lots of wireless issues lately tried this link eCstacy ?
<mertle> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eCstacy> no i have not.
<eCstacy> i will look into it though, thankyou mertle
<mertle> luck
<eCstacy> um
<eCstacy> http://pastie.org/913457
<eCstacy> i got this when trying to open Akonadi console
<mertle> eCstacy: mysql isn't needed for wifi - do you have konsole?
<grusum> what is the KDE equivalent of gnome-do ??? Used to be Katapult but can't find it in the repos.
<larsivi> grusum: the new runner (alt+f2)
<grusum> thanks larsivi
<ZeroKewl> i need help installing Unreal3.2
<ZeroKewl> anyone here
<ZeroKewl> that can help me with that
<kaitos> why does telepathy-devel-qt depend on gstreamer?
<ZeroKewl> because gstreamers are codec
<ZeroKewl> and there for audio
#kubuntu 2010-04-11
<kaitos> just figured that would be abstracted out to phonon, but telepathy itself probably depends on gstreamer
<ZeroKewl> im trying to start a irc server and cant get Unreal3.2to install
<mertle> ZeroKewl: is it from source? - or a deb? -is there a readme?
<ZeroKewl> i got it off the Unreal web site
<ZeroKewl> it has a read me file
<ZeroKewl> and  i went by it but no luck
<mertle> ZeroKewl: can you paste the readme ?
<mertle> !paste | ZeroKewl
<ubottu> ZeroKewl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZeroKewl> yeah hold on
<ZeroKewl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412333/ mertle there
<mertle> k
<mertle> ZeroKewl: online: www.unrealircd.com/unreal32docs.html - is where you need to go - it seems it isn't a straightforward ./configure make make install job
<ZeroKewl> is there another server i could use thats work with ubuntu besudes unreal
<mertle> ZeroKewl: ubuntu makes its' own server editions if that's what you want...
<mertle> !sever
<mertle> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ZeroKewl> yeah i know that
<ZeroKewl> but im looking to make an irc server
<ZeroKewl> dont the whole system to be server base
<mertle> ZeroKewl: irc servers I know nothing about - maybe someone else does?
<markit> a daemon / message is asking me if I want to install flash, video or mp3 codecs. What should I run to have it displayed again if I say "no" now?
<markit> (and then change my mind)
<mertle> markit: what did you do to get it the first time?
<iconmefisto> markit: do you just want to display it again? or install flash and codecs, etc?
<markit> mertle: has shown automatically
<markit> iconmefisto: display again
<markit> I could say "don't ask again", then in 2 weeks time I could change my mind, but I've no clue how make it appear again
<iconmefisto> what triggered the message? a browser starting?
<markit> is in the systray, a deamon I guess
<markit> or maybe there is simply a "meta package" for it that I could aptitude install?
<iconmefisto> those messages come up when a program starts
<mertle> right click and select properties maybe
<markit> I login, do my business, then I notice some messages on the right, and one of them is this one
<iconmefisto> markit: to install those things: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<markit> iconmefisto: and it brings to me proprietary (=evil!) flash driver + k3b codecs + mp3 codecs + video codecs?
<iconmefisto> markit: right
<markit> "this does not install libdvdcss2, and will not let you play encrypted DVDs"
<markit> iconmefisto: you are right at 80% :)
<mertle> encrypted DVDs=evil!
<markit> mertle: lol, I agree
<iconmefisto> so use holy open source
<mertle> or is that holey open source?
<markit> iconmefisto: yes, all the above is Free Software except flash player
<iconmefisto> or wholly
<mertle> mp3 isn't free
<markit> mertle: mp3 is PATENTED, but the software to codec/deconde in GNU linux is Free Software
<mertle> k
<mertle> :)
<markit> if US has sw patent madness is not my foult ;)
<iconmefisto> markit: the mp3 and video codecs are not opensource
<markit> iconmefisto: ubuntu does not provide the Free ones?
<iconmefisto> markit: free what?
<markit> iconmefisto: maybe you are confused about the license of the sowftware vs the restrictive law (in certain country) about the freedom of code/decode certain formats
<markit> libdvdcss2 IS Free software, but you are not free to decode encrypted dvd in some countries, for instance
<iconmefisto> markit: I'm not confused. I just don't know what you asked me. ubuntu does not provide the free... what? codecs?
<markit> yes, codecs
<markit> you stated that mp3 and video codecs are not "open source"
<mertle> back to the point in question if you decline the prompt now markit  you can install the restricted extras later
<markit> mertle: yes, but a) some is not included (libdvdcss2 for instance) and b) I can't check what install and what not (i.e. flash proprietary program)
<markit> mertle: so a) thanks for the tip about that meta package I was not aware of
<mertle> markit: then choose to install from the prompt then
<markit> b) do you know how to make that precise popup appear again?
<iconmefisto> markit: libdvdcss2 would not be installed with that message dialog anyway
<markit> mertle: ok for libdvdcss2, just wondering if other are missing also
<markit> iconmefisto: ah, I see
<mertle> markit: that is why I asked what you did to get it in the first place
<iconmefisto> markit: if you want libdvdcss2, medibuntu is probably the easy way to get it
<mertle> markit: that prompt normally comes when trying to play an unsupported format
<markit> mertle: unfortunatly I've no idea, it just "pops up"
<mertle> k
<iconmefisto> markit: those messages pop up the first time you run a program that commonly uses those codecs
<markit> mertle: is a "just installed" system, probably is some deamon related to the completion of the installation
<mertle> markit: now that you know it will install the kubuntu-restricted-extras it isn't an issue :)
<mertle> thnx to iconmefisto for that :)
<iconmefisto> markit: my guess is it's a config file setting, like FirstRun=no or something
<markit> mertle: well, you have solved my problem at 99%, I'm just a perfectionist and wondering what program is that that makes that pop :)
<markit> iconmefisto: I see
<markit> well, thanks a lot for your help
<mertle> markit: luck :)
<fero> I have D-Link System DWA-140 802.11n Adapter which worked in jaunty, linux 2.6.28-18, module rt2x00usb , but does not work in karmic, linux 2.6.31-20, module rt2870sta nor with module rt2x00usb . Anyone can help me pls ?
<Scunizi> When accessing a work site designed for FireFox it says it also requires Java Console .. which FF rejects with the current version (daily build).. Is that because it's the daily build of FF? or another reason?
<marco> jgjgj
<rainy-day> I have compiz installed in Ubuntu 9.10. What config file picks which WM to run? If I install another WM, how can I switch between them?
<iconmefisto> rainy-day: you switch between them at the login screen
<rainy-day> iconmefisto: ohh, hmm.. I was hoping for an easier way to switch, without logging out?
<iconmefisto> rainy-day: you could start a new session if you don't want to log out
<rainy-day> well, before I was doing this: I'd run compiz --replace from command line and when I wanted metacity I'd run metacity --replace. And all my open apps would be managed by the new WM..
<iconmefisto> oh, you just want a different window decorator
<rainy-day> no, metacity is a window manager, not just a decorator
<iconmefisto> and that doesn't work now?
<rainy-day> well, I haven't tried yet.. but I think I vaguely remember that at some point it either didn't work or caused some problems
<rainy-day> Also.. anyone used ratpoison and "awesome" WMs? Which is better?
<seck> how can i create a shotcut of a url. example: www.google.com.mx
<seck> on my desktop
<Goldfish> Hi there, I'm having trouble getting MoBlock put on my machine. I'm kind of new to Ubuntu and the link I got from the forums is confusing to my simple little mind. Can anyone help me get MoBlock working?
<iconmefisto> Goldfish: got a link to that forum post?
<Goldfish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock#Add%20Repository
<Goldfish> That's what the post linked to.
<iconmefisto> Goldfish: so have you done any of those commands?
<Goldfish> I have run all of those commands in the terminal. Keeps coming back with errors.
<Goldfish> The first string is fine, but after I start on the second string (kdesu gedit/etc...) it starts giving me errors.
<iconmefisto> you probably don't have gedit if you installed kubuntu. use kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Goldfish> Awesome! thanks!
<Goldfish> gpg: conflicting commands
<iconmefisto> what gives that error? the gpg command at the beginning?
<silentzow> does anyone ever talk?
<mertle> I type occasionally :)
<silentzow> i guess that answers my question
<mertle> it's not for general chat here - there's kubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<mertle> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<silentzow> ty, im new to irc
<abubakar> hi how to enable sound in kubuntu 9.10
<abubakar> hello
<mertle> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abubakar> hi
<abubakar> how enable sound in kubuntu9.10
<iconmefisto> abubakar: check mixer settings? especially PCM level
<abubakar> i have done
<abubakar> still now i didnt get sound what i do
<abubakar> hello
<iconmefisto> systemsettings > multimedia
<iconmefisto> select an audio device and click the test button
<abubakar> i didnt get after that
<iconmefisto> no sound when you click test?
<iconmefisto> in konsole: speaker-test -c2 -twav
<iconmefisto> does that make any sound?
<seck> i cant do a videochat and videocall what is wrong with kopete and pidgin?
<abubakar> no man
<iconmefisto> abubakar: do you know what soundcard you have?
<abubakar> actu allu in my pc i have ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu9.10 am getting sound in ubuntu
<abubakar> i dont know sound card
<iconmefisto> abubakar: lshw -c multimedia
<seck> someone can helps me?
<iconmefisto> abubakar: or this: aplay -l
<abubakar> lshw -c multimedia
<abubakar> MCP73 High Definition Audio
<abubakar> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<abubakar>   Subdevices: 0/1
<abubakar>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<iconmefisto> lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel  <-- does that list anything? if it shows nothing, the driver isn't being loaded
<abubakar> http://pastebin.com/2T2MYkVe
<abubakar> it shows like this check it
<iconmefisto> it seems ok
<iconmefisto> abubakar: do you have headphones? do you get sound from headphones?
<abubakar> ya i have
<abubakar> i didnt get
<iconmefisto> no sound from headphones? can you try this with headphones: speaker-test -c2 -twav
<Guest91741> sim
<abubakar> not yet
<Guest91741> poque
<abubakar> y like this
<Guest91741> nao
<iconmefisto> abubakar: this is a laptop, right?
<Guest91741> filho da  puta
<abubakar> no PC
<Guest91741> ara
<iconmefisto> oh, ok
<Guest91741> mopiu
<Guest91741> ikimhy
<Guest91741> 12horas
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abubakar> what i do
<bazhang> Guest91741, english here
<Guest91741>  poi
<iconmefisto> abubakar: I'm out of ideas
<abubakar> oh
<iconmefisto> !sound | abubakar
<ubottu> abubakar: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest91741> hoje
<abubakar> my mi have done with these
<iconmefisto> abubakar: try those links ^^
<bazhang> Guest91741, /join #ubuntu-es
<abubakar> i treid
<Guest91741> amahla
<seck> i need help kopete and pidgin dont kork with videochat and audiocall
<Guest91741> gatas
<Guest91741> rayanne
<Guest91741> belo
<bazhang> !es > Guest91741
<ubottu> Guest91741, please see my private message
<Guest91741> haio
<Guest91741> ok
<Guest91741> ok
<bazhang> Guest91741, please stop that
<Guest91741> ok
<seck> bazhang kpete and pidgin doesnt work with videochat whats is wrong?
<Guest91741> 22180269
<Guest91741> 22180293
<seck> why nobody helps me?
<RurouniJones> Has ibus stopped working for anyone else in Firefox and Thunderbird since the last update?
<navetz> can someone help me speed up eclipse, its so slow its unuseable when I try to do things like tags <div>
<luis_> Hello, I wanna know where is located the exe of kate
<imbrandon> its in /usr/bin/kate
<RurouniJones> luis_: you can use "which kate" in the command line to find the exe, which is a useful command for future reference
<luis_> thanks RurouniJones
<jason__> whats a good player to play dvd's on?
<avihay> navetz: faster computer, more memory, or rewrite eclipse in another language
<avihay> and closing and reopening it once in a while can also help
<elric_> hey nooby question..
<elric_> my usb drive isnt being detected..
<elric_> wat can i do?
<seck> hi, kopete and pidgin doesnt work with videochat and audiocall what is wrong?
<corey_> hi first time using kubuntu 10.04 and my boot splash is not showing at startup... any ideas? thanks
<alakoo> corey_: install startup manager and adjust the settings there
<corey_> thanks alakoo i'll try that now
<ybit> anyone willing to help me solve the not able to send email in kmail issue?
<alakoo> ybit: are you able to receive email with that account?
<ybit> alakoo: yes
<ybit> just can't send
<alakoo> oh, then there is likely something wrong with your server configuration or security settings
<ybit> i've noticed there's a 'sent mail' folder and nothing is in it, while the email attemped to be sent is in outbox..
<ybit> :\
<ybit> i wish kmail would tell me what's wrong
<ybit> what is this use sendmail?
<ybit> i click on it and nothing happens
<ybit> i know what send mail is, but how do i know if it's attempting to use sendmail or not
<alakoo> the 'sent mail' doesn't store mails in every software as default, have you tried sending something to your own accound making sure that it doesn't get there?
<ybit> when the screen just goes away as if i just clicked 'ok'
<ybit> alakoo: i've tried about 20 times
<ybit> using ssl and tls
<ybit> gmail supports two ports for tls apparently since others are able to send on port 25
<ybit> maybe it's attempting to use sendmail
<ybit> in which case, wtf, where's the configuration for that
<alakoo> I'm out of clues, try reconfiguring your account as told here http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<corey_> alakoo i tried your suggestion but it didnt work startup manager did give me the option to turn boot splash on but when i did it still didnt show?
<alakoo> corey_: do you have kubuntu-artwork-usplash installed
<ybit> i'm reporting a bug
<evilshadeslayer_> ybit: use ubuntu-bug kmail
<ybit> ?
<evilshadeslayer_> ybit: for reporting the bug :)
<ybit> i was going to report it on launchpad
<evilshadeslayer_> ybit: yes thats the tool for collaborating with LP
<evilshadeslayer_> ybit: its a app which automatically collects all relevant info :P
<ybit> o rly
<evilshadeslayer_> !bug | ybit
<ubottu> ybit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<corey_> alakoo im checking now, the auto update it installing a usplash update so i will see if that does it
<evilshadeslayer_> ybit: makes it easier for the devs to get more info and stuff...
<jdcnyc> l
<ybit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/560527
<ybit> there, reported
<ilopetridis> hi
<schmutzfinger> hi all
<shadeslayer> schmutzfinger: hi!
<schmutzfinger> i need the output of "dpkg --get-selections" from a kubuntu 9.10 to repair a broken installation
<schmutzfinger> can anyone here provide this list?
<schmutzfinger> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> schmutzfinger: sorry lucid here
<schmutzfinger> shadeslayer: is lucid the version after 9.10?
<Peace-> yea
<schmutzfinger> Peace-: lucid as well?
<Peace-> i am on lucid yes
<shadeslayer> schmutzfinger: yep :)
<schmutzfinger> maybe this list will work just fine
<schmutzfinger> after all the names of the packages are likely to be the same
<schmutzfinger> i would like to give it a try
<schmutzfinger> could the both of you please email me that list?
<WaltzingAlong> mostly you would need 'ubuntu-standard' and 'kubuntu-desktop'
<schmutzfinger> WaltzingAlong: kubuntu-desktop seems to be installed
<schmutzfinger> WaltzingAlong: but the kernel and grub where missing
<lalalol> anyone using sip-communicator?
<schmutzfinger> WaltzingAlong: i installed these two from a rescue shell, but now it still wont boot
<schmutzfinger> are the kernel and grub2 part of ubuntu-standard?
<WaltzingAlong> and ubunut-minimal
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu-minimal*
<TrinNo> I did a update on kpackage,and now kde wont start... Any help?
<TrinNo> 64 bit Kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: but you get to the kdm login manager? attempt to log in then nothing?
<TrinNo> I go directy to shell when i log in
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: could check the X log to see why that did not start: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TrinNo> no drivers available...
<TrinNo> nvidia: failed to load the nvidia Kernal module.
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: so the kernel was updated and the driver not; which nvidia are you using?
<TrinNo> Gt 330 M
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: right but i meant via packages from ubuntu or self installed?
<TrinNo> i installed the ones from the Nvida site.
<TrinNo> when i try to reinstall it now,it says, /user/lib/xorg/modules/extesnions/libglx.so is not a symbolic linl
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | TrinNo, ok so i  guess you need to reinstall/reconfigure your installed nvidia driver from nvidia's site to match your current kernel
<ubottu> TrinNo, ok so i  guess you need to reinstall/reconfigure your installed nvidia driver from nvidia's site to match your current kernel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TrinNo> thanks man.
<TrinNo> somehow got it workin :)
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: congrats ;)
<TrinNo> Oh wait.but all my drivers are screwed :(
<WaltzingAlong> TrinNo: might be something to keep in mind, each time you update the kernel you will need to update the nvidia module to match
<TrinNo> i assumed,since i just download the kde boot cd,i thought i wud get the latest version of the kernal and kde
<Benkinooby> argh! someone knows how to get rid of kde-netbook plasma? i allrdy uninstalled, but it's till here...
<riverside> hi!
<Moron> hi
<riverside> anyone knows how to move a window to another desktop, but do not appear on the current desktop taskbar?
<WaltzingAlong> riverside: right mouse click on its title bar?
<riverside> yeah, it works, but the title stays on the taskbar at the current desktop again, i want it appear at another desktop
<WaltzingAlong> riverside: and clicking on it in the taskbar takes you to the other desktop? well either you have it 'on all desktops' or your taskbar shows windows from all desktops, not just current one
<Torch> riverside: in the task manager settings, set it to only show windows from the current desktop (if that is what you want)
<chestnut> Hi! I'm trying to setup the qtcurve theme for gtk+ applications in lucid. I've installed qtcurve and kcm-gtk, but the settings are not applied and are forgotten upon logout (the .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 file, which contains the settings, seems to be deleted). What am I missing?
<riverside> where is task manager setting?
<riverside> sorry,i am a newbie
<chestnut> riverside: try a right-klick on the taskbar
<riverside> Oh, what I want is let it disappear from the current desktop's panel?
<WaltzingAlong> riverside: the taskbar is probably configured to show all windows, not just the ones from the current desktop. seems like you want it to show only those from current desktop
<chestnut> riverside: You probably don't want to remove the taskbar entirely :-) There should be a settings dialog in which you can select an option "only show windows from current desktop" as Torch suggested above.
<chestnut> (I'm sorry I can't give you the exact wording of the menu items, I don't have an english translation here)
<KelloggsFrosties> hi folks. is there any nice and comfortable, mother-proof tool for recording voice-audio in kde?
<WaltzingAlong> KelloggsFrosties: what have you been using thus far?
<KelloggsFrosties> i gave muse a chance but hat problems with configuring this jack-thing and decided that my mother will have to call me every single hour when i recommend to her
<WaltzingAlong> KelloggsFrosties: i would be tempted to use audacity , but do not know how mother - proof that might be
<KelloggsFrosties> WaltzingAlong: audacity is a gnome tool, isnt it? is it not using pulse audio?
<WaltzingAlong> KelloggsFrosties: could ask in #kde then as well
<KelloggsFrosties> WaltzingAlong: Good idea, will do that. Thanks!
<chestnut> Sorry to bump my earlier question, but could you give me a hint on how qtcurve might be activated for GTK+-Applications, wenn the system settings are not applied? (qtcurve and kcm-gtk are installed, but the .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is deleted on login)
<shadeslayer> oh sorry for that :D
<elric_> HoN doesnt seem to work...
<elric_> ne idea??
<RiotingPacifist> with grub2, when the hell do i have to press shift to actually get it to show me the menu
<RiotingPacifist> grub1, worked, grub2 it's 50/50 if it will do what i want or not and it's quite annoying when i'm playing with kernel upgrades to be worrying about grub which is the simplest thing in the boot process, grub2 for the lose
<twolf> hello
<twolf> i have i problem with the wifi under Kubuntu ca someone help me ?
<RiotingPacifist> twolf: do you know how to connect using wpa_supplicant and dhclient3 ?
<twolf> unfortunutly no :(
<RiotingPacifist> ok whats the problem?
<twolf> i can't connect using my wifi card
<RiotingPacifist> twolf what card is it?
<RiotingPacifist> !wifi | twolf
<ubottu> twolf: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twolf> Oups haow can i know
<RiotingPacifist> twolf: how new is your computer?
<twolf> i have hp pavillon dv6700
<twolf> ok i find it
<twolf> it-s Pc-ATHEROS
<WaltzingAlong> !ath5k
<RiotingPacifist> twolf: sorry got my own wifi problems here, what kind of protection do you have on the access point, open/wep/wpa?
<RiotingPacifist`> twolf: sorry i should be sorted now, but i missed any reply so can you repeat anything you said in the last 5 mins
<twolf> ok
<twolf> so my computer model is a Hp Pavillon dv6700
<twolf> and i have i problem with the wifi connection
<twolf> it's can't connect to the internet if i find a wifi zone
<twolf> so i thought that the problem is from the wifi card
<twolf> or i problem of dependicies and packages
<RiotingPacifist`> it probably is with the gui tool, what sort of encryption does your connection have?
<twolf> i dont know
<twolf> but if you know something to suggest to me to know it
<twolf> it will be helpfull
<RiotingPacifist`> are you plugged into the router?
<twolf> yes
<RiotingPacifist`> can you get to the routers admin page?
<twolf> i think yes
<RiotingPacifist`> on the status page of the router it shoudl say wpa or wep or open, nm-tool may also tell you
<twolf>  Device: eth0  [Auto eth0] ----------------------------------------------------
<twolf>   Type:              Wired
<twolf>   Driver:            r8169
<twolf>   State:             connected
<twolf>   Default:           yes
<twolf>   HW Address:        00:1E:68:5F:30:EB
<FloodBotK3> twolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RiotingPacifist`> twolf: can you pastebin that and then post a link to the pastebin page
<twolf> http://pastebin.com/7eSDC5vK her you are
<twolf> so what do you suggest
<RiotingPacifist`> can you pastebin the output of iwconfig
<twolf> http://pastebin.com/8wH2j41b her you are
<twolf> i typed the command and take look to the result
<twolf> it's said that ther's no wirlesse devices
<RiotingPacifist> i was wrong about the problem it looks like your wireless drivers are not being loaded, what do you get from lsmod | grep ath
<RiotingPacifist> and could you pastebin dmesg
<RiotingPacifist> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<twolf> nothing
<twolf> yes i thought the same think
<twolf> it's probably the wirless drivers
<twolf> it's can be loaded
<RiotingPacifist> twolf could you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<twolf> ok
<twolf> i typed the command but ther is no outputs message
<RiotingPacifist> atheros might need some proprietary firmware to be enabled check if there is an option under system>hardwaredrivers
<twolf> but when i type lsmod whitout grep it-s gave me this
<WaltzingAlong> twolf: nothing for lsmod | grep -i ath, but there must be output from $dmesg
<twolf> look a this it's the last command but whitout usig the pipline and the grep http://pastebin.com/AjwsCbd5
<WaltzingAlong> b43
<twolf> the device is indetectable
<RiotingPacifist> broadcom needs firmware i'm fairly sure about that, but that should show in hardware drivers
<WaltzingAlong> twolf: kmenu/system/hardware drivers
<twolf> ok i activeted the wirlesse driver
<twolf> and i think that i shoul reboot the system
<twolf> and i think it-s will work
<twolf> i'm going to restart and see
<twolf> if it's work
<WaltzingAlong> twolf: ok
<twolf> thank you for helping me :)
<twolf> <WaltzingAlong><RiotingPacifist> its very nice from you
<WaltzingAlong> twolf: welcome to #kubuntu ;)
<twolf> thank you
<RiotingPacifist> no problem
<twolf> i used Kubuntu for many month but i had always the problem of drivers
<twolf> i hope it-s working
<RiotingPacifist> it should be ok now, some chips need firmware, usually once the firmware is enabled they work without problems
<jrendas> I accidentally delete one file named "wedaolu" in my Seven partition. Now, grub doesn't let me boot Seven. I used ntfsundelete but it cannot recover  the file. What should I do? Could anyone send me wedaolu?
<Frrx> hey guys same prblem as yesterday here... Error 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/412212/
<avihay> include/linux/mmzone.h:18:26: error: linux/bounds.h: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<RiotingPacifist> jrendas: try #windows, you could try looking for a better recovery tool as the file is probably still there
<avihay> looks like that file (bounds.h) is missing
<roldyx> hello, I need recovery a file.
<roldyx> example: mv too.old too
<Frrx> im reading
<roldyx> I need recovery too
<roldyx> is it possible?
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: have you installed linux-headers
<Frrx> yup
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: what file do you need to recover, and is there a backup of the file called file~
<roldyx> RiotingPacifist:  no, I havent file~
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: in that case i have no idea it looks like the driver might not be compatible with your kernel
<Frrx> :(
<Frrx> i tried 2 dif versions of the same driver
<Frrx> a webcamdriver
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: is there anything in lost+found for that partition ? you wil need to do sudo ls /lost+found or sudo ls /home/lost+found
<roldyx> my file system is XFS
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: chances are the file is gone then, but check lost+found anyway
<roldyx> /dev/sda2 on / type xfs (rw,relatime)
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx are there any files in /lost+found (sudo ls /lost+found)
<roldyx> ls: cannot access /lost+found: No such file or directory
<roldyx> I HAVE XFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: webcam drivers often suck, you could try and contact the driver writer about compatibility for 2.6.31 though
<roldyx> xfs dont use lost+found
<Frrx> ya... but its a very popular webcam driver... Syntek
<Frrx> and i dunno why the rest of the ppl dont have the same problem
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: sorry, i assumed every filesystem put lost file in lost+found
<roldyx> RiotingPacifist: thanks anyware
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: how do you lose the file, was it a crash or did you delete it by mistake? where was the file?
<roldyx> RiotingPacifist: i dont delete.. only do "mv foo bar" by mistake
<roldyx> i need recovery bar
<RiotingPacifist> roldyx: ok well then my /lost+found stuff doesn't apply, your best bet is something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748497, basically you will have to search the partition for the file
<ian__> can someone please tell me how to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu 9.10 so that I can choose between them at login?  Thanks
<RiotingPacifist> ian__: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ian__> Thank you RiotingPacifist
<twolf> cool it works
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: is it a Syntek DV4000 driver?
<twolf> thank's <RiotingPacifist>
<Frrx> syntek stk11xx driver
<twolf> it  was so easy to do it
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: what device is it for
<Frrx> webcam
<Frrx> laptop webcam
<twolf> i thought it has something with the drivers
<twolf> but now it's ok
<RiotingPacifist> twolf: no problem it was WaltzingAlong that figured it out, btw you have broadcom not atheros which is why i was confused
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: which model webcam
<twolf> i see
<Frrx> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 WebCam
<twolf> it's possible to run This IRC under windows ?
<Frrx> twolf: yes
<RiotingPacifist> yes, there are many clients and firefox has a webinterface for it too.
<WaltzingAlong> twolf: mirc
<Frrx> you can download mirc and connect to this server
<Frrx> and join this chan its really easy
<twolf> ok
<Torch> or install KDE under windows and run konversation ;-)
<twolf> because i want to be helped in programming
<RiotingPacifist> twolf: which language, some have good irc support (python, perl) other dont
<twolf> because i like to share idea with people how are intersted on programing langage
<twolf> C++/c
<twolf> shell :D
<twolf> Visual basic XD
<Torch> twolf: this is totally the wrong channel to support you with that
<twolf> i see
<WaltzingAlong> but there should be some available on this server
<lalalol> Me.Dislikes VB.NET
<lalalol> lol
<WaltzingAlong> or this network
<RiotingPacifist> ##c , ##bash other might help though (when i had to learn bash it was really a case of RTM though)
<twolf> <lalalol> yes it's little bit obsoléte VB
<twolf> but it's still work XD
<twolf> ok
<twolf> <RiotingPacifist> know i learn how to run process under c on command bash
<twolf> by using father and son system
<RiotingPacifist> Frrx: I don't know much about your webcam / or webcams in general but i have noticed that it is supported in the mainline kernel for 2.6.33, you could try (and this is just a suggestion as there may be better ways to do this) installing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/ and seeing if it works
<RiotingPacifist> brb
<Frrx> ok
<Frrx> ill try...
<Frrx> whick file do i have to install?
<Frrx> which
<Frrx> kernel and image?
<Torch> Frrx: have you tried this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/syntekdriver/
<lalalol> WOW, does the "visible when offline"-option in kopete mean i can see contacts who have their status set to appearoffline?
<Frrx> ive tried so many things... i think i did
<Torch> Frrx: okeehhh... don't try the kernel thing, then. if you've lost track of what you did that easily, installing a new kernel isn't the way to go forward.
<Torch> Frrx: just some well meant advice.
<Frrx> ok ill try this again
<Frrx> to see what happn
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to remove 30 sec popup windows
<pawan> while shuting down
<pawan> i want one click shutdown
<Torch> pawan: ctrl+alt+shift+PgDown should give you that.
<slow-motion> hi
<pawan> hi
<pawan> i want to do it with mouse
<pawan> not with keyboard
<scruff> any one know of any good tools to recover deleted files on ubuntu 9.04
<WaltzingAlong> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<WaltzingAlong> scruff: ^^
<Frrx> guys which one is the safest way to reinstall my kernel?
<Frrx> i read in a forum that reinstalling kernel will solve my problem
<detamos> #berlin
<WaltzingAlong> Frrx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>; or ; sudo aptitude reinstall <package> ??
<Darth_FeNer> hi everybody
<Darth_FeNer> can anybody help me?
<Darth_FeNer> i can't set quassel to join mindforge
<rork> Darth_FeNer: did you try via File > Networks > Configure networks > Add ?
<ubuntu> ghbdt
<ubuntu> привет
<WaltzingAlong> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> no russia? =)
<WaltzingAlong> russian? sure but in #ubuntu-ru ;)
<ubuntu> oh
<rork> Darth_FeNer: did you try via File > Networks > Configure networks > Add ?
<vbgunz> I am on Kubuntu 9.10. Using KDE 4.4.2. does visiting this site in Konqueror http://asus.com/entryflash.htm cause your kwin to lock up? launch krunner Alt+F2 and enter kwin --replace to quick fix the issue
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: loads here just fine. also kubuntu9.10/kdesc442
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: choose global and try clicking on something
<vbgunz> it keeps crashing kwin for me :/
<WaltzingAlong> global support, ok done
<WaltzingAlong> using flashplugin-installer, v 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: so you just breezed through it no issues?
<WaltzingAlong> correct
<vbgunz> :/
<WaltzingAlong> which means you should toggle cpu tweak in bios, ;)
<Frrx> cant believe i cant compile the freakin driver
<vbgunz> I'll be back, gonna enable it and see what happens
<Ahmed\> Hello, i have some problem loading my gmail i mean it does loads okay when you login but after replyin the mail when you go backpage or on INBOX it gets so slow and its saying WORKING ON IT or on waiting with a CANCEL sign it takes about 30 seconds when the internet is WORKING WELL fine, Any help ?
<WaltzingAlong> oh i was just joking around but ok. ;) vbgunz
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: browser? gmail mode? html?
<vbgunz> I shouldn't need it though I have B3 stepping and this option shouldn't really address me
<Ahmed\> yes its firefox
<Ahmed\> no no its on standard version not html its so light
<Ahmed\> but its so heavy now i mean outta no where
<Ahmed\> only for backpage or replying
<Ahmed\> WaltzingAlong: You there ?
<WaltzingAlong> yes. do not know what is wrong with your gmail+firefox issue. try a new profile?
<Mamarok> Ahmed\: that happens occasionally with Gmail, not a Firefox issue
<Ahmed\> I see...
<Ahmed\> Cause on windows when i was on windows it works on same version of firefox but not this slow, Thanks :)
<Ahmed\> Cause i even removed the save history but
<Ahmed\> still
<Ahmed\> so you might be right
<Ahmed\> Any good firewall ? so i will know what's connected currently and whats not :)
<Ahmed\> Whats xulrunner-1.9.1 ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info xulrunner | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Ahmed\> there are several types of xulrunner-1.9.1 in synaptic updates, only two are currently installed, should i install those two ? too ?
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: you should only need to install 'firefox', which will pull in the needed xulrunner
<Ahmed\> good idea
<Ahmed\> so it means i have those right i can see the correct versions :)
<Ahmed\> how to get security updates for firefox ? does that includes the sudo apt-get update ?
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: right, should be included
<Ahmed\> yes
<Ahmed\> WaltzingAlong: I wanna stick to Gnome, not KDE, so should i install LTS version of upcoming Lucid Lynx ?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntu lucid will also be lts, but looks like you might want ubuntu 10.04/lucid
<Ahmed\> yes
<Ahmed\> Exactly
<Ahmed\> why not LTS version
<WaltzingAlong> what do you mean? both kubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.04 will be LTS
<WaltzingAlong> !lts > Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\, please see my private message
<WaltzingAlong> !lucid > Ahmed\
<Ahmed\> I did read it all
<Ahmed\> What i'm asking is, Should i install lucid the LTS version or the other which is upgradeable after every six months
<WaltzingAlong> but you can upgrade any of them
<Ahmed\> On LTS too ?
<WaltzingAlong> from lts to non lts, yes
<Ahmed\> whats update for 3 years then HUH
<Ahmed\> HUH will it still remain LTS version ?
<Ahmed\> currently i am on Karmic Koala
<WaltzingAlong> ok and that is not lts; upgrade it to 10.04, then it is the lts version
<Ahmed\> Yes i see
<Ahmed\> but what i was asking whats so different between LTS and other every six months releasing upgradeable
<Ahmed\> I do know about those every six months releases
<Ahmed\> Mamarok: You was right about Gmail its working Fine now
<WaltzingAlong> the difference is the set of packages, the combination of features, and the extend of 'support', both here in #kubuntu or #ubuntu as well as package/security updates available
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: ^
<Ahmed\> ummmm
<Ahmed\> Thats good answer
<Ahmed\> but for example i need to use only Gnome @ ubuntu on lucid lynx, i will install KDE but i wont use it much, so should i get LTS version of Lucid or the other one :) which gets uprgades after every six months ?
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: install ubuntu lucid 10.04/lts. then install kde as well. it is still k/ubuntu 10.04, still lucid, still lts
<Ahmed\> yes thank you so very much :)
<Torch> Ahmed\: there is not "LTS lucid" and "non-LTS lucid"
<Ahmed\> so will i get updates for about 3 years without upgrading or switching ?
<Torch> Ahmed\: you misunderstood the concept
<Ahmed\> I'm new here so :)
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: all packages released as part of lucid/10.04/lts will be part of lts/lucid, even the ones not installed 'out of the box'
<Torch> Ahmed\: lucid differs from, say, karmic in that it receices security updates for a longer time period. that's what makes it LTS (in contrast to karmic or any other non-LTS release)
<WaltzingAlong> well not entirely true, main and such but ...
<Ahmed\> Well that cleard me up
<Ahmed\> Torch: So for example if i have installed Lucid the LTS (for 3 years update) one "cause i really dont wanna switch it after every six months if i get updates" will it be fine ?
<Torch> Ahmed\: you will get security updates for LTS for longer than six months (i dunno, two years?)
<Torch> Ahmed\: you will NOT get feature updates
<Torch> Ahmed\: NO new kde.
<WaltzingAlong> install lucid, and install _updates_ after that, but do not do a "dist upgrade", where you move it from lucid to v10.10
<Ahmed\> Ohh HUH no new KDE, thats the only two differences ?
<Torch> Ahmed\: if you're not running  a company and looking for a distro for >200 seats or running a server, LTS is not for you
<Ahmed\> whats feature updates now ?
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see..
<Torch> Ahmed\: dear lord. no new gnome either.
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: bugfixes and security updates to kde4.4 but not kde6 when that comes out in 2.5 years, for example
<Ahmed\> So i will stick to the one which can be upgradable after every six months @_@ Thanks dude you helped a lot i was about to install the LTS when it was releasing HUH
 * Torch sighs. deeply.
<Ahmed\> WaltzingAlong: Yes thats the difference Yeah i see.. you said it so well
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: but you can upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and then to 10.10 when that comes out.
<Ahmed\> ummm now i know the difference so its  not for a home users :)
<WaltzingAlong> Ahmed\: for those who prefer stability rather than bleeding edge features/bugs ;)
<Ahmed\> You mean LTS version ?
<WaltzingAlong> yup
<Ahmed\> Well thats not for me then :$
<Ahmed\> should i upgrade or install a fresh ?
<WaltzingAlong> either way, as you prefer
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> wont be any difference ?
<WaltzingAlong> i know people who install and others who upgrade. those who do the fresh install made sure to set their home on its own partition
<Ahmed\> i see
<userkubuntu> I am using kubuntu 9:10 x64 with kde 4.4.2, I have no sound on youtube, how do I fix this?
<RiotingPacifist> userkubuntu: do you have sound elsewhere?
<userkubuntu> yes
<userkubuntu> amarok is ok
<userkubuntu> for example
<Vlad_lucard> you need to go to kmixer
<RiotingPacifist> userkubuntu: did you install flash from repos? is youtube muted in the flash player?
<Vlad_lucard> and up the sound of PCM chanel i think
<Vlad_lucard> i had the same problem of you
<Vlad_lucard> in various instalation and was because of this
<Vlad_lucard> sorry if my english is very bad, im not an english speaker)
<userkubuntu> ok Vlad_lucard. I understand
<userkubuntu> thx
<RiotingPacifist> userkubuntu: use kmix / alsamixer and make sure all volumes are at max, make sure youtube volume is at max and see if it works
<Vlad_lucard> youre welcome
<Vlad_lucard> it still with don't working?
<userkubuntu> RiotingPacifist: yes, muted in the flash player!
<userkubuntu> ok, I try kmix and alsamix and just go back]
<userkubuntu> RiotingPacifist and Vlad_lucard: up the all sounds but  I have no sound on youtube
<Vlad_lucard> close firefox and all progam that is using alsa
<Vlad_lucard> and reboot firefox
<userkubuntu> ok
<James147_> userkubuntu: try purging and reinstalling flash, some have fixed that problem doing that
<userkubuntu> nothing, stay mute
<RiotingPacifist> i think the problem is likely to be nspluginwrapper, 1) uninstal flash, 2) go to the adobe site and install 64bit flash player 3) restart firefox 4)... 5) profit
<userkubuntu> say: no sound
<userkubuntu> ok, Itry
<userkubuntu> ok, that's right, I resolved by uninstalling, downloading the driver libflashplayer.so, creating the plugins directory within the $ HOME / .mozilla and placing it inside the driver, was not perfect, it has some cuts, but at least now I hear.
<userkubuntu> thx for all
<pophorea> sal
<pophorea> how do you do ?
<norrius> почему-то появляются артефакты под курсором. Как убрать?
<norrius> черт
<draik> When is the release for Lucid?
<draik> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<draik> April 29, 2010 :)
<RiotingPacifist> userkubuntu: did you ever get the flash issue fixed, just noticed that i'd droped off irc
<WaltzingAlong> RiotingPacifist: afaik, yes. libflashplayer.so from adobe 64bit
<RiotingPacifist> gdgd, thought that would help 64bit flash isn't nearly as bad as 32bit flash on 64bit linux
<userkubuntu> for me that's right
<userkubuntu> now I need to solve the problem of phonon that is most important to me.
<maicon> Oi
<maicon> alguem ai?
<maicon> brazil???
<smith00145> I am running kubuntu can't download nvidia drivers... giving me error to check jockey log file
<szal> and what does the log file say?
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:16,856 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0x913dfcc>
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:16,857 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/2.6.32-19-generic/modules.alias
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:17,172 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/bcmwl
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:17,178 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:17,290 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/fglrx-modules.alias.override
<FloodBotK3> smith00145: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smith00145> 2010-04-09 22:00:17,295 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/nvidia-173
<smith00145> can anyone please tell me how to install nvidia repository
<bdizzle> hi, I'm having an issue with installing updates. When I run the KDE Software Updates, I get the error: "Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid"
<Him> Hey all. I'm going to install Kubuntu, but I have a WEP 40/128 wireless network to connect to, and the default network manager doesn't handle this. How would I go about changing it?
<Him> Guess not.
<WaltzingAlong> Him: ?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hello - I am having some issues playing .mkv files in DragonPlayer. Is there a codec I need or is this a limitation of the player?
<rork> !codecs | RnFstRuckHrd
<ubottu> RnFstRuckHrd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rork> I hope that can help you find your answer
<RnFstRuckHrd> TY both
<deokanon> hello, i have a stupid problem, audio sound is strange (like it's slowed down) i have a couple of programs running... anyone suggests a fix?
<seck> somebody knows how to change the wallpaper in the cube?
<WaltzingAlong> deokanon: i had a similar issue when i launched twinkle a 2nd time, the first one frozen. killing both then starting over with just one
<deokanon> waltz: did you do something about it?
<Khaos> Anyone around?
<slow-motion> n8
<hexdump_> hello all!
<hexdump_> I could find the keyboard shortcuts in gnome, but I ca't find it in KDE.
<Frrx> guys quick question in which type of system (fat32, ext2,etc) can i format my pendrive to se it both for windows and linux
<hexdump_> I'm probably just overlooking it, but coulds someone d9rirect me to where it is.
<Frrx> im using partition magic
<hexdump_> Frrx:  use FAT
<Frrx> thx
<Frrx> hexdump_: thx
<hexdump_> Frrx: no prob
<hexdump_> Frrx:  I'm not sure, maybe there are other formats, but I know for sure that FAT works.
<Frrx> ok... is just for docs, pdfs maybe mp3 so it will probably work for sure
<hexdump_> yeah
<hexdump_> Frrx:  FAT will work for sure
<hexdump_> right everyone?
<Frrx> by the way do u know if i can run a virus scan from linux (i have 2 partitions linux and windows) cause im pretty sure i got viruses on windows and i dont want to clean them from windows
<genii> !info klamav
<ubottu> klamav (source: klamav): KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 874 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<genii> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10.1 (karmic), package size 268 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Frrx> thx will it clean windows virus running it on linux?
<genii> Frrx: Regular viruses, yes. Stuff like browser hijackers etc likely not
<Frrx> ok think
<Frrx> thanks
<hexdump_> welp I dunno I don't think I can set a shortcut for my knonsole then
<linuxlov3r> hello
<Frrx> guys i already installed clamav
<Frrx> but i cant run it
<hexdump_> I can't seem to figure out how to create a shortcut to my konsole in KDE, any ideas?
<avihay> where do you want to put it?
<denis_> salve sono alle prime armi qualcuno mi puo dare una mano con una cosa facile , in pratica ho messo il comando mnt nella esecuzione automatica per far caricare i due hard del computer , ma nn me li carica visto che nn ha i diritti di amministratore nn avendo la password come posso ovviare a questo problema ???
<WaltzingAlong> !it | dendrobates
<ubottu> dendrobates: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elkinc2000> Hello everybody
<WaltzingAlong> oops dennister
<elkinc2000> can somebody help me with a installation problem?
<cloacker> does someone have experience with k3b?
<Salami> 40˙01 ɥʇıʍ sɯǝןqoɹd ƃuıɔuǝıɹǝdxǝ uǝǝq ǝʌɐɥ ı
<BluesKaj> Salami, then ask in #ubuntu+1
<Salami> noʎ ʞuɐɥʇ ʞo
<elkinc2000> i have problems with the installation, can somebody help me?
#kubuntu 2011-04-04
<keithzg> I'm not sleeping, but then again, it's late afternoon where I am.
<Fanfare> Q: asuming a data partition /dev/sdxy to clone/image with dd its a must to unmount? even its not accessed?
<James147> Fanfare: safest to do it when not mounted
<Fanfare> James147: would a remount ro do it too?
<James147> Fanfare: yeah, thats probally good enough... though i cannot garentee anything :)
<Fanfare> James147: sure, i was just thinking of a pure data part... no system partition... i dont think a concurent read would disturb a dd, but a write would definately?!
<James147> yeah, i think it just the writing thats the problem...though i cannot be sure
<Fanfare> ok, thx.
<TheBuntu> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<TheBuntu> whats the channel for ppa
<nicklas_> in kde settings, in gtk looks settings, there is an option to make the gtk apps use the same style as you use for kde. but it says its not installed. now what is the name of the package needed?
<kujules> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ArchangelSe7en> how do I delete the wallpapers I used on my KDE .. the list grows bigger and there is no option to delete them from GUI
<ArchangelSe7en> is it safe to delete them manually from /usr/share/wallpapers/ ?
<James147> ArchangelSe7en: are they being added to that folder ^^ or to a folder in your home?
<James147>   ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/ is where it should be downloading them to
<ArchangelSe7en> James147, ah okay , thank you
<ArchangelSe7en> James147, that folder doesnt exist
<James147> ArchangelSe7en: How are you adding the pictures to the list?
<ArchangelSe7en> James147, using Desktop Activity Setting > Open
<RussellAlan> hey guys i need help with startupmanager, heres the log i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/589123/
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<valorie> !ssl
<gaurav___> gtg
<gaurav___> hi
<roland> how do use kpackagekit to install older version of a package?
<Axlin> roland: don't know if you can with kpackagekit. but with synaptic you can use package -> force version to select a version to install, with two caveats. one, this only works if you have multiple repositories with the same package. and two, each repository will only display the latest version that it has available
<linux_> hii!!
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<babalu> hi, is this the line to type to get kubuntu 11.04 beta? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Peace-> babalu:  you have 10.10?
<babalu> Peace-: yes
<Peace-> babalu: no it's not
<babalu> Peace-: i didn't find the instructions to upgrade :/
<Peace-> babalu: because you should not, it's a beta
<Peace-> it0s not stable
<Peace-> wait
<babalu> i have some issues with my current system, it's not stable either ;p
<Peace-> babalu: you know which are risks about upgrading ?
<Peace-> babalu: if yes sudo do-release-upgrade
<Peace-> should be that
<babalu> Peace-: yes i know them; "no new release found"
<Peace-> babalu: ok
<Peace-> babalu: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> babalu: ok found the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<babalu> Peace-: i've seen you have tried to help on my issue: http://ircanswers.com/kubuntu/597596/flash-player-crashes-flash-problem did you get any luck on finding what was the solution? (the problem being: on every flash page, chromium-browser tells "The following plugin has crashed: Shockwave flash", i've tried different flash/chromium versions but that didn't help; when started with -g, it works fine
<babalu> )
<Peace-> babalu: you have to upgrade chromium
<Peace-> babalu: i had that problem too
<Peace-> babalu: Actually i am on kubuntu natty with ppa for chrmoium
<babalu> i have "Chromium 12.0.724.0 Ubuntu 10.10"
<Peace-> babalu: you want upgrade because you have chromium issues?
<babalu> that's right :) well it should work if chromium is working for you :p
<Peace-> babalu: that because i have ppa
<Peace-> for chromium
<babalu> i have it too
<Peace-> ok
<babalu> Chromium 12.0.724.0 Ubuntu 10.10; what's your chromium version?
<Peace-> 12.0.723.0 (80272) Ubuntu 11.04
<Peace-> o wow you have a newer one
<Peace-> xD
<babalu> you didn't upgrade today ;p
<babalu> well, let's try to upgrade then
<Peace-> babalu: anyway that is the page to upgrade to 11.04  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<babalu> thnaks
<babalu> thanks*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<suerlen> oi
<suerlen> oi
<suerlen> oieeeeeeeeeee
<suerlen> tas entendendo?
<marqui> e aí
<marqui> tô não visse
<marqui> evc?
<suerlen> tb não
<suerlen> e ae, conseguiu?
<marqui> consegui o q?
<marqui> entender?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<suerlen> ola quem é voce?
<suerlen> ola, bom dia
<katsrc> what's the kde development packages called in 10.10?
<Kolia> kdelibs5-dev ?
<Kolia> katsrc: ^
<katsrc> Kolia: thanks
<kubuntu> www.google.com
<cabana> ema
<cabana> Jest ktoś z Polski? :P
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Pici> :/
<talmack> Anyone having problems downloading 10.04 lts 32-bit.   It keeps freezing.  If I pause and restart, it goes for 10MB or so and freezes again.  When it finally fishes after much messing around, after burning, it freezes.  I have tried several times.  I have downloaded other iso's as a test and they download, burn and install fine.
<talmack> anyone ?
<talmack> Can anyone with a high speed bandwidth try downloading kubuntu 10.04LTS-desktop 32-bit   http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<reisi> can the dbus service be restarted manually while in session?
<reisi> it has gone unresponsive (firefox cannot start, dbus-monitor hangs)
<talmack> Any live people here ?
<pawleeq> talmack: yeah I feel a bit alive
<talmack> Can anyone with a high speed bandwidth try downloading kubuntu 10.04LTS-desktop 32-bit   http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<talmack> It keeps stalling for me.
<talmack> Been trying for 3+ days now.  Daily attempts.  It just freezes.  I can download other iso's from other sites.
<pawleeq> talmack: 10.10 bittorrent works for me fine
<talmack> No, i need 10.04-LTS 32-bit
<DarthFrog> talmack: You could get the regular Ubuntu and install the kubuntu-desktop package on it.
<talmack> I'm trying to install a test linuxmce.  It needs kubuntu 10.04-LTS Desktop 32-bit
<DarthFrog> talmack: That will give you kubuntu 10.04-LTS
<talmack> Who do I contact about issues with downlaoding ISO's ?
<DarthFrog> talmack: You could always get it by Bittorrent instead of direct download.
<talmack> I don't see it in the bittorrents list, only 10.10
<DarthFrog> talmack: I'm downloading the Kubunut 10.10 desktop i386 iso right now.  I'm getting 300 - 380 KB/sec. steady.
<talmack> I'm talking about 10.04-lts 32-bit in the drop down menu
<DarthFrog> talmack: Yeah, that's what I'm downloading.
<genii-around> talmack: Perhaps try the alternate instead: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<talmack> let me know if it freezes around 100-110MB
<talmack> is that desktop 32-bit ?
<genii-around> talmack: Yes. Just the alternate installer CD which is text-based install and not livecd install
<grawcho_> hi ... quick question ... i  have 11.04 installed with KDE 4.6 and a gnome 3.0 session ... + ubuntu classic sessions (unity)
<grawcho_> and i want to remove unity and ubuntu openbox without damaging the active sessions
<grawcho_> any one knows how to ?
<talmack> it just froze at 40.3MB
<DarthFrog> talmack:  Could it be your ISP is blocking your download?
<grawcho_> what packeges should i remove ... ?
<DarthFrog> grawcho_:  You should ask that question in #ubuntu+1
<talmack> I already successfully downloaded 3 other iso's at the weekend to test if it was my issue.  No problems.  I don't know what the issue is with kbuntu
<malkavian> Hi, folks!
<talmack> Ughhhh
<grawcho_> thanks
<talmack> frustrating
<malkavian> Can anyone yell me how to use all that themes, icons and styles from kde-look.org?
<malkavian> When I download them I see only archive and there is no even Makefile.
<malkavian> Or, maybe I have to use only KDE tools like "Download new themes..." etc?
<talmack> OK than ks.  I'll try again later in the week.
<mrub> hello everyone when i try to start kmail it crashes immediatly. running from console gives me the following error:":Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work". i don't think that anything in my locale/language files has changed since this
<mrub> morning (when i was writing mails). does anyone know what to do?
<Peace-> mrub: mmm
<Peace-> mrub:   ~/.kde
<Peace-> mrub: your home/.kde
<Peace-> mrub: share , config and apps
<Peace-> should be a folder for kmail
<Peace-> and a file for kmail  something like kmailrc
<Peace-> try to rename those
<mrub> Peace-: ok i will do that
<mrub> Peace-: yay, removing the lock files in .kde/share/apps/kmail did work. thank you ;)
<Peace-> mrub: :)
<Peace-> mrub: remember the configuration files can be  safetly renamed
<Peace-> and in the most of cases you could get the solution
<mrub> i will keep that in mind
<homer80> how can I avoid to see the opegl alert at when I turn on the pc? I followed some guides but nothing changes
<Imagineer> which repositories do I need for KDEPIM 4.6.1?
<shane4ubuntu> Imagineer: I think kubuntu ppa?  let me check and see.
<shane4ubuntu> Imagineer: ok, I think here explains:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
 * James147 didnt think kdepim had updated since 4.4 ^^
<shane4ubuntu> James147: I'm not sure, I just thought that 4.6.1 would include kdepim 4.6.1, not really sure though, <-  Imagineer
<James147> shane4ubuntu: kdepim hasnt been ready for a new release in quite a while now... though I am expecting it to comeback for 4.7 ^^
<Imagineer> that's the problem.  It still loads 4.5 or 4.35
<Imagineer> I would like to use 4.6.1
<James147> Imagineer: everyone is waiting for a new release of kdepim ^^ though you can get kde 4.6 if you follow the link in the topic
<Imagineer> KDEPIM 4.6.1 is not included in KDE 4.6.  There are some data loss bugs so they don't want to do a general distribution yet.
<James147> Imagineer: yeah, so it is not going to be supported
<Imagineer> yes, but it still exists in some repository. I'm trying to find which one(s).
<mikehh> two things I have noticed in 11.04
<mikehh> 1) in Kate if the open/close tab buttons are activated - the close button does not work
<mikehh> 2) running kde apps under ubuntu, default theme still does not display mouseover (all black) - reported this in Maveric beta, still does not work
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> When is clementine-0.7.1 coming to (K)Ubuntu 10.10? It (hopefully) fixes some nasty bugs in 0.7.0.
<jollywollup> anyone running kubuntu beta 1? does your EQ work in Amarok?
<katsrc> is there away i can stream my DV video camera content as a source for Flash or Skype?
<katsrc> is there something that allows me to create an artificial source similar to ManyCam on Windows?
<blu> hello
<blu> how different is kubuntu and ubuntu + kde? kubuntu 10.10 doesnt want to install for me
<marxjohnson> they're the same thing
<marxjohnson> kubuntu just has the kubuntu-desktop metapackage instead of ubuntu-desktop by default
<marxjohnson> you can install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and you'll have both
<blu> excellent, thanks for confirming
<skramer_> I still have problems with Akonadi. Trying to start mysqld-akonadi from konsole, I get following error: exec: 3: /usr/sbin/mysqld: Permission denied
<Imagineer> In what repositories can I find KDEPIM 4.6.1?  It is still in the development stage so it is not in the standard repositories.
<skramer_> anybody knows how to fix that problem?
<Imagineer> my gut check is that the user doesn't have permission to the directory
<Imagineer> what permissions and groups are set for /usr/sbin/mysqld?
<skramer_> the permissions is 0755, owner root:root
<Imagineer> well, it says that everyone can read and execute from the directory, which should be fine for executing any script in /usr/sbin
<Imagineer> Somehow, the mysqld-akonadi script is trying to write something there.
<Imagineer> try running the script as sudo, that will boost the "user" to root.
<skramer_> still the same error...
<Imagineer> when run as sudo?
<Imagineer> wow!
<Imagineer> is this user in the sudo-users group?
<skramer_> I'm not sure
<skramer_> quite interesting is the Akonadi test report, Test 4: "MySQL server is executable. Details: MySQL server found: exec: 3: /usr/sbin/mysqld: Permission denied
<skramer_> sounds strange that MySQL server is executable, but at the same time permission is denied..
<Leo_ex7> hi, can anyone tell me what's the name of  widget in Kubuntu that after installation is in left corner on the panel next to the menu and it displays /home folder? Sorry for my english.
<Imagineer> sorry about that, had to step away.
<Imagineer> skramer, everything in /usr/sbin should be just a startup script, no other data, etc is stored there, so read-only should be fine.  My quandry is why is the Akonadi trying to write to that directory.
<Imagineer> you might try the #Akonadi channel.
<php5engineer> When I click the address bar of any browser on Windows, its content is highlighted. Now I can type any letter and it will REPLACE the previous web address.
<php5engineer> But when I click into the address bar of your browser in Ubuntu, flashing cursor, without highlighting the entire row. Now, if I type any letter, it is ADDED to previous web address.
<php5engineer> How can I setup Windows like behavior in Ubuntu?
<bigbrovar2> is anyone running kubuntu 11.04 beta.  i am having some issues activating blur even though ny graphic card is not blacklisted by kwin
<Imagineer> IRC question: Having a memory lapse.  How do I turn off the joins/leaves?
<bigbrovar2> worked well on 10.10
<Snowhog> php5engineer: Well, just double-click in the URL and it will be highlighted, then just type to replace.
<Snowhog> Imagineer: Look in the Configure of your IRC client.
<php5engineer> Snowhog: then I do double click, only url's part are highlighted. How I clear up now it is possible to highlight whole url with the triple click. But it is  not  confortable  in comparation with Windows
 * James147 tends to use ctrl+L ^^
<skramer_> Imagineer: in Quassel it is not in the config, but you can right click on the messages & then select which notifications should be shown and which ones not
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I have Plasma set to show an independent widget set on the dashboard. After trying to change the layout for the dashboard (i.e., from Desktop to Newspaper), the widgets that were there are "gone" (still running, just trapped in workspace limbo somewhere). Anyone know how I might get them back?
<Guest75242> Hey everyone. I am new to Kubuntu and would like some help from someone who is willing top help.
<ImagusXXII> Hey.
<ImagusXXII> I need some help with DvD playback
<James147> !details | ImagusXXII
<ubottu> ImagusXXII: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ImagusXXII> I have a problem with Dvd playback. I put in the dvd and when I try to play the dvd it says the resource cannot be found
<James147> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<James147> ^^ you have that installed?
<ImagusXXII> I am getting it now.
<ImagusXXII> I am very new to Linux so i am still figuring this whole new OS out. I am a newbie Windows user trying to actually do something with computers instead of having it all done for me.
<James147> ImagusXXII: kubuntu is a nice middle ground ^^ it trys to do things for you but dosnt try to hide it :)
<ImagusXXII> Does anyone know about Networking Monitoring? I run linux and everyone else runs Windows. Is there anyone to monitor the network? Through the router? Directly connecting to there computers?
<James147> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11-6build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 714 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<ImagusXXII> I do not have a server, but I want to monitor my router.
<James147> ImagusXXII: then frstly see if your router can do what you want ^^ if not then tools like wireshark can help you see whats going on on the network
<katsrc> has anyone managed to get the latest Photoshop working on Kubuntu?
<ImagusXXII> What am I looking for in my router settings to tell me if it can do what I want?
<James147> katsrc: seems like some have for some version: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<katsrc> James147: thank you
<James147> ImagusXXII: What exactly are you trying to monitor?
<ImagusXXII> I will brb james.
<ImagusXXII> I want to monitor what sites people go to, who connects to it, who tries to connect to it, pretty much everything.
<contrast> I have Plasma set to show an independent widget set on the dashboard. After trying to change the layout for the dashboard (i.e., from Desktop to Newspaper), the widgets that were there are "gone" (still running, just trapped in workspace limbo somewhere). Anyone know how I might get them back?
<uofm49426> hey what is the program in kde that auto updates you grub when changes are made
<uofm49426> like adding a hard drive
<James147> uofm49426: "sudo update-grub" to update grubs configs
<navatwo> Hi, I'm trying to create a live usb for upgrading my desktop, but every way I've tried, its failed to boot off of it. It does not go to a prompt, but just says "Loading operating system...\nBoot Error."
#kubuntu 2011-04-05
<James147> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<James147> navatwo: i find using usb-creator to be the most sucessful/easiest
<navatwo> James147: I tried using both usb-creator *and* unetbootin
<James147> navatwo: what version are you on?
<navatwo> 11.04
<James147> navatwo: are you sure your computer is capable of booting from a usb?
<navatwo> the mobo is < 1 year old and it booted windows :s
<James147> navatwo: it booted windows from a usbdrive?
<navatwo> yup
<navatwo> hmm
<navatwo> i wonder.. what if I format it to NTFS
<James147> i doupt that would make a differnce ^^ and a usb drive or usb cd/dvd rom?
<navatwo> thumbdrive
<James147> hmm, weird that both unetbotin and usb-creator fail then :S
<navatwo> that was my thought as well James147
<James147> navatwo: you could try using dd to copy the image directly... but i cant remember if that works with kubuntu
<navatwo> I've tried that before too
<James147> navatwo: is this using nattys image? if so have your tried 10.10 or 10.04?
<navatwo> I have yet to try dd'ing directly with natty
<navatwo> but with mavrick it did not work
<Axlin> navatwo: i've always had good luck with multisystem. installed kubuntu 10.10 with it
<Axlin> navatwo: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<navatwo> Axlin: I'll give it a shot :)
<Kaleidoscope> James147: You here?
<kaiyin> hi. I have removed gedit, yet it still appear in the "open with" context menu in dolphin, how can I make it disappear?
<The_Journey> hi, how can I get kubuntu to keep the screen resolution set in System Settings? I tried the xorg.conf and the xrandr methods but none worked
<14WAA1SYT> The_Journey: I have no probem changing resolution settings in Kubuntu 10.10
<14WAA1SYT> The_Journey: why do you need xrandr to do that.
<Fritz1793> hello
<14WAA1SYT> The_Journey: it can be done in System Settings >> Hardware >> Display and Monitor.
<Fritz1793> I was wondering: how can you change the background image?
<The_Journey> 14WAA1SYT: I tried that but Kubuntu keeps going back to 1360x768 instead of 1024x768
<14WAA1SYT> The_Journey: did you click Accept configuration?
<The_Journey> 14WAA1SYT: yes...
<Kaleidoscope> The_Journey: You might have to set it from the Konsole Using sudo
<Kaleidoscope> It seems like it's not writing it to memory
<The_Journey> Kaleidoscope: how might I do that?
<Kaleidoscope> Not sure, I'm still kind of a newb
<Kaleidoscope> Hold up, I might can find out
<Kaleidoscope> The_Journey:  sudo xrandr -s 1024 768
<Kaleidoscope> try that
<Kaleidoscope> Oh wait
<Kaleidoscope> The_Journey: sudo xrandr -s 1024*768
<Kaleidoscope> like that\
<Allen_> Does anyone know if I can boot a CD from grub?
<Kaleidoscope> I think booting from a CD Bypasses grub, Grub is used to boot only currently installed OS's
<Allen_> It's a boot manager
<Allen_> it should be able to boot anything that's bootable shouldn't it?
<Kaleidoscope> No, It manages whatever you have installed
<katsrc> 509 error
<katsrc> bitch
<Kaleidoscope> The Bios handles booting from the CD
<katsrc> comment rejected
<Allen_> And the USB drives and the Hard drives
<Allen_> all of which GRUB can handle
<Allen_> http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2006/10/10/boot-cdrom-through-grub/
<Allen_> Wheee :)
<katsrc> lol, ops wrong channel
<Kaleidoscope> XD I was gonna ask
<Kaleidoscope> Maco energy
<Kaleidoscope> You will lead us to the promised land
<Kaleidoscope> lol
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I am trying to upgrade into Natty, but the process stalls after fetching the new repos... any ideas?
<Kaleidoscope> Are you 100% sure it stalls? Sometimes it'll look frozen when it's not
<Kaleidoscope> I'm gonna guess by the intense silence, Problem solved?
<Kaleidoscope> =P
<valorie> Kaleidoscope: #ubuntu+1 is for Natty
<valorie> I'm guessing some of us are running it, but a lot of us not yet
<valorie> I know a regular here, very helpful person, who is still using 10.04
<Kaleidoscope> is 10.10 natty?
<Drknzz> Kaleidoscope: The window does not react
<Axlin> natty = 11.04. 10.10 = maverick
<Drknzz> And nothing is printed to the console
<Drknzz> Anyway, im doing it the old dist-upgrade way :D
<Kaleidoscope> Oh damn
<Kaleidoscope> Alright Drknzz
<Drknzz> Kaleidoscope: Hope it suffices... i really look forward to enhancements in KDE/Gnome integrations brought in by Natty
<Kaleidoscope> I oughta upgrade, I'm runnin Maverick
<Kaleidoscope> =P
<Kaleidoscope> How do I upgrade?
<Kaleidoscope> Do I have to actually DL And burn a new disk and install that?
<Drknzz> Kaleidoscope: Just run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Drknzz> It may work
<valorie> no, you can always try upgrade
<valorie> plus, burning to a flashdrive is better
<Drknzz> But if it freezes after repos, just run apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> quicker
<valorie> etc.
<Kaleidoscope> If I had a flashdrive, Then yes, But I don't <.<
<Drknzz> valorie: No need to download ISO using <partially> my method
<valorie> right
<littlegirl> Hey there, I got a notification that I have updates and it says three of them are blocked. I did a bit of research and came up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/589509/ but still don't know how to get the updates. Any help is appreciated.
<Drknzz> littlegirl: run aptitude upgrade
<Drknzz> It will tell you why they are blocked
<littlegirl> Will do. Hang on.. (:
<Drknzz> Aptitude is a more verbose version of apt-get so treat it as such... dont use it all the time
<Kaleidoscope> Oi, I'll have to upgrade later, Can't dl atm
<littlegirl> Drknzz: It does the same thing. Here's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589510/
<Kaleidoscope> Maybe you don't need those?
<littlegirl> I won't. (:
<littlegirl> No idea, but it's odd that it's mentioning them if it won't give them to me. (:
<littlegirl> Mind you, as far as I can tell (and you can see in my first paste, I don't even actually have ffmpeg installed. (:
<littlegirl> I also tried installing ffmpeg and kpackagekit told me ffmpeg wouldn't let ffmpeg get installed.
<Kaleidoscope> I prolly wouldn't worry about em then, Shouldn't affect you any
<littlegirl> So just let it have those errors and ignore them?
<Kaleidoscope> Yea
<littlegirl> Works for me, thanks! (:
<Allen_> Drknzz: What are the integrations in Natty?
<Drknzz> Allen_: Better looks on gtk apps running on kde
<Allen_> Drknzz: Ah  I see. oxygen-gtk ?
<Kaleidoscope> How do I upgrade to the latest java in Konsole?
<Kaleidoscope> Can I upgrade my java in Konsole?
<Kaleidoscope> I hate this channel at times....
<Kaleidoscope> Someone seriously needs to clean out all those dead bodies in here XD
<Allen_> Kaleidoscope: What's the name of the Java you installed?
<Allen_> Which version do you want to upgrade to?
<Allen_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Allen_> Oh good grief
<Kaleidoscope> Well It says I currently have version 6 update 20 installed, And I'm trying to get Update 24
<soph1e> hi
<soph1e> can someone please tell me why my windows won't let me move them? :(
<Kaleidoscope> That's a new one =P
<Kaleidoscope> And Thanks for that liunk Allen, Think I got it workin now
<Kaleidoscope> Link*
<soph1e> so, anyone? any ideas? X_X
<soph1e> oh  there's a move function in the toolbar that lets me move it
<soph1e> is still pretty annoying to not be able to drag+drop though
<marrandy> <soph1e> can someone please tell me why my windows won't let me move them? :(  Try holding the alt down at the same time
<Allen_> soph1e: none of your windows will move?
<soph1e> i can't  simply drag them, no
<Allen_> soph1e: can you press alt+F2 ?
<soph1e> sure, sec
<Allen_> and a box appears?
<soph1e> yes
<soph1e> what happens when i try to drag a window is that it makes it fullscreen
<Allen_> soph1e: ok in that box type kwin --replace
<Allen_> then press enter
<soph1e> what was the purpose of that?
<Allen_> soph1e: kick start your window manager
<Allen_> it's what allows you to move windows
<soph1e> well it didn't do anything
<soph1e> other than open all the windows i have
<soph1e> it just let me nudge the window a couple of times
<soph1e> but it always lets go after the same small length :/
<soph1e> i can't drag windows to change their size either
<soph1e> i'm just going to restart and see if that fixes the problem :S
<s0phia> back
<s0phia> restart didn't help at all
<s0phia> only lost my tabs in chrome -_-
<s0phia> now it will let me drag windows
<s0phia> WTF? D:
<s0phia> and now not
<s0phia> fml
<siddharths> hi i am new to kubuntu
<siddharths> help needed >>> http://paste.kde.org/8950/
<jonathon> How do I update KPackageKit?
<valorie> did you use sudo?
<jonathon> I don't know what command to use at all
<jonathon> I know I have to use sudo
<valorie> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonathon> ok thanks
<valorie> sudo makes you "super user" for those tasks
<jonathon> How'd that term come about anyway?
<valorie> I'm not sure
<jonathon> I'll definitely have to look that up later
<valorie> probably because computers used to be 8-bit
<valorie> and there wasn't a lot of space for extra letters
<valorie> now you can use --debug instead of -d
<valorie> they usually mean the same thing in a console or bash command
<jonathon> brb
<valorie> oh, I forgot -- in kpk, just use the update button
<oracle> hello
<s0phia> o.o
<s0phia> ktorrent won't let me use anything
<s0phia> i'm trying to download another torrent client so i can get the stuff i need, but it won't let me download that -_-
<s0phia> everything i try to download, it says 'illegal token: #', # referring to some number instance of the falsely perceived issue
<s0phia> anyone? :/
<cuk_o> hi
<taz> Good morning ;}
<cuk_o> good morning taz
<cuk_o> how re you
<s0phie_> o.O
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ysis> Hi. When I start my Kubuntu installation it goes to this blue screen with the progress bar dots and it's running for minutes. I can't go to another terminal and I wonder how I can find out what's happening.
<moetunes> ysis:  does the F1 button get you the text display?
<ysis> moetunes: yes
<moetunes> ysis:  and does that get you want you want
<moetunes> ?
<ysis> moetunes: At least I can now switch to a terminal. Why the boot screen takes so long (maybe forever) is still unclear. Thanks, didn't know about this F1 thingy.
<moetunes> np
<Chat8866>  Buenos aires
<moetunes> isn't that a town? or a country?
<Preseed> lool
<moetunes> :P
<steelhead> hi, does anyone here have knowledge of php and perl programming?
<steelhead> if so, please take a look at http://forum.excito.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2898
<gillesM> hello what are the package needed to develop a kde app ?
<Peace-> gillesM: kdevelop
<Peace-> gillesM: qt-designer
<gillesM> peace I have that but kde-dev etc ...
<s0phie_> i need to move a file in dolphin into home so i can use it, how to do so? ;d
<hyper_ch> hi there, since today I have troubles letting chromium run
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<shane4ubuntu> dbus-daemon using 98% of cpu???
<shane4ubuntu> can I kill it?
<shane4ubuntu> htop shows it is dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print -address 7 --session ...
<shane4ubuntu> never mind, seems to have taken care of itself
<juan_> hello, i need help with an internet problem in kubuntu 10.10
<jussi> !ask | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juan_> ok,  when i try get more content like wallpaper i get "Network error.(1)"
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i get some messages related to akonadi when i start Kontact: I get a dialog saying that "There have beed repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving". Also i get a dialog of akonadi's status. There i can see the last two lines of text having a red x-box next to them. The text lines are: 1) Current Akonadi control error log found, 2) Previous Akonadi control error log found. If i start
<naftilos76>  manually Akonadi before i start Kontact i get NO messages/dialogs. Is this some kind of wrongly configured scripts or anything that doesn't start Akonadi before Kontact opens up? Has anybody have any suggestions? Lot of ref in google but no conclusion so far. Can anybody help?
<juan_> i solved that problem either, droping the content of a file, but i remember what file
<naftilos76> juan_: what was the file?
<juan_> i dont remember
<naftilos76> anyone else?
<naftilos76> 246 users! Are you all in the US?
<karrramba> no
<naftilos76> i didn't think so :)
<karrramba> hello world!
<juan_> Where can i post a screenshoot?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, are you concerned about the error because you use akonadi , or just because it's an error period ?
<naftilos76> i am concerned because i get dialogs informing about things that should normally not happen but they do happen
<karrramba> List Channels
<polllundra> ор
<sgrover> gwenview is not previewing svgz files (thumbnail view).  How do I fix this?
<DarthFrog> Sounds like a compressed Scaled Vector Graphics file format.  Perhaps Gwenview doesn't do vector graphics, maybe only raster graphics.
<phoenix_> Amarok volume control problem. http://imagebin.org/146430
<sgrover> DarthFrog: thanks.  Gwenview handles vectors fine.  The compressed vectors even display - just not the thumnails.
<DarthFrog> sgrover:  Hmm, works for me.  I see thumbnails of the svgz files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kword/icons/hicolor/scalable/actions/
<Peace-> #picasa
<sgrover> DarthFrog: so the question is why it doesn't work for me.  What's different?  (other than I don't have kword installed)
<sgrover> I did a ubuntu install then apt-get install kde4-desktop
<sgrover> So, I *should* have everything needed...
<ayush_> can the ubuntu one client be installed in kubuntu?
<James147> ayush_: any application in ubuntu can be install on kubuntu
<DarthFrog> sgrover:  Try this "sudo updatedb".  Once that is finished, do "locate svgz", which will fine all the svgz files on your system.  Try gwenview on those svgz files *other* than the ones you have already been trying.
<ayush_> nice. thanks James147
<DarthFrog> s/fine/find
<ayush_> btw is 11.04 going to have its own versions of an ubuntu one client and the ubuntu software center?
<James147> ayush_: kubuntu uses kpackagekit ^^ dont think its going to get a port of the software center
<ayush_> James147: so if I install the ubuntu software center on kubuntu, will it work?
<James147> ayush_: yes ^^ though i have to ask whats wrong with kapckagekit or moun?
<sgrover> DarthFrog: ok.  looking at the svgz oxygen icons for an installed app (kdenlive) works.  So why not the raw svgz oxygen icons from the subversion repository?  Odd.
<sgrover> DarthFrog: maybe it's cuz I'm looking at em over an smb connection.. I'll try copying them local.
<DarthFrog> sgrover: It seems the problem is not with Gwenview.
<sgrover> agreed.
<ayush_> James147: correct me if i am wrong but kpackagekit is a kde version of synaptic, right? ubuntu software center has additional things such as the ability to add reviews, paid apps etc..
<James147> ayush_: hmm, didnt know software center did paided apps yet ^^
<sgrover> DarthFrog: so the problem seems to be when viewing files via a network connection.  Local files work fine.  Noted and I can move on now. :)  Thanks for the support.
<DarthFrog> sgrover: You're welcome.  And thanks for reporting back, it might help others.
<sgrover> :) that's the way you're *supposed* to do things... report the solution so others can benefit....
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm braindead this morning.  I want to rename all files in a directory from <common part><varialblepart> to <variable part>.  Being braindead (for tax reasons, you understand), I can't figure out how to do this.  Any suggestions?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it looks like the rename command will be useful.   How surprising. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: also look at krename ^^ a very advanced renaming too l:)
<DarthFrog> James147: Tnx.
<DarthFrog> James147: OK, I like krename. :-)
<frank> does anyone know how I can get flash player working in kubuntu natty?
<JohnHeikkila> frank: Doesn't it work
<JohnHeikkila> !natty | frank
<ubottu> frank: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<frank> nope, it says I have to download the plugin, while I have flash-plugin-nonfree installed in synaptic
<frank> I know... could wait
<frank> I couldn't sorry
<JohnHeikkila> frank: :)
<JohnHeikkila> frank: Which browser?
<frank> firefox
<JohnHeikkila> frank: Weard. It should work. I'm not on Natty, so I wouldn't know for sure
<JohnHeikkila> frank: You tried "flasplugin-installer"?
<JohnHeikkila> *flashplugin-installer
<frank> is already installed.....
<JohnHeikkila> o.o
<JohnHeikkila> Try installing the flash-aid plugin for firefox
<frank> there is an option on the flash site to install a linux version through a tarball but i don't know how
<frank> ok!
<frank> hmmm cannot find it in synaptic, is there  a website or something?
<JohnHeikkila> frank: Firefox plugins = google it, it's in firefox plugins
<JohnHeikkila> /extensions/w/e
<frank> hmm, strange, i installed it but the site with the video keeps me forwarding to the flash site to download the tarball
<JohnHeikkila> frank: Weeard
<howtoo> Hello, I'm copying a large amount of data, and wonders why the disk write speed of my hard drive peaks like showing on this image? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/502768/Disk%20IO.png
<howtoo> anybody got a clue?
<frank> ok, so the tarball contains a .so file, anyone knows how to install that?
<JohnHeikkila> frank: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/
<tsimpson> howtoo: because writes are buffered
<tsimpson> you write X amount of bytes, and the kernel periodically flushes to the disk
<howtoo> ok, so it's nothing to worry about then?
<tsimpson> it's exactly what should happen :)
<howtoo> ah, okay, thanks =)
<asraniel> does somebody know when the bug in kmail that when you copy some test you actually copy the html code of the mail, gets fixed?
<marxjohnson> asraniel: there's a work around, if you're not already aware
<asraniel> i'm not! please tell me :)
<asraniel> marxjohnson: because its really annoying..
<marxjohnson> asraniel: Just trying to fidn the setting...
<marxjohnson> Settings -> Configure Kmail -> Security -> Prefer HTML To Plain Text
<marxjohnson> untick it
<Miika--> Hello
<Miika--> I have installed Kubuntu on my Lenovo laptop. It works pretty ok, but when I try to log out, it gives me just black screen...
<Miika--> What could be the problem?
<shane4ubuntu1> image
<shane4ubuntu1> !image
<Peace-> !it| Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<ayush_> is there way to sync rekonq bookmarks to a cloud?
<epzil0n> http://www.delicious.com/
<epzil0n> ayush_: delicious is a nice service =)
<ayush_> epzil0n: delicious has a rekonq extension?
<shane4ubuntu1> something seems to be eating cpu, and then backing down, it is driving me crazy, I took this screen shot a few minutes ago, when htop didn't report heavy cpu usage, but the widget was reporting very high cpu usage, and the computer was sluggish
<shane4ubuntu1> where can I post a screenshot?
<epzil0n> ayush_: don't know, there is one for firefox tho
<Peace-> shane4ubuntu1: there is a pastebin widget
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<shane4ubuntu1> Peace-: ahhh, imagebin!  great, thanks!
<shane4ubuntu1> http://imagebin.org/146760  ok, if someone wants to take a look and let me know what you think.
<shane4ubuntu1> htop, and top both report low cpu, while that widget thing on the desktop, reports high cpu usage, and the computer gets sluggish, I thought this AM when happened, it was an update or something (hadn't rebooted in 6 days)  so I rebooted, but it happened again.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu1: what does ksysguard report?
<shane4ubuntu1> Daskreech: howdy!  :)  where is ksysguard again?  the alt-f2 thing clicking on the graph thing?
<shane4ubuntu1> That didn't report anything when I had the problem, since then the cpu has dropped back to a normal usage level.
<Daskreech> yeah or typing kysysguard
<Daskreech> Or system monitor
<Daskreech> calling it explictly gets you more options
<shane4ubuntu1> yeah, it is weird to have this going on.
<shane4ubuntu1> ahh, yeah ,that does give more options.
<DarthFrog> CTL-Esc
<shane4ubuntu1> I don't know what the widget is reporting in the screen shot, but seems to have picked up the problem, just doesn't seem to give any details.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu1: So Ksysguard is reporting the same as htop etc?
<shane4ubuntu1> Daskreech: yep, same, no real indication, but the computer drags, and music skips.
 * Daskreech is always amused that the CPU meter drawing in SVG is normally the highest CPU using process
<shane4ubuntu1> yes,  I know, that always amazes me too, wish they would make a light weight cpu usage monitor, that was visual.
<Daskreech> htop? :)
<shane4ubuntu1> doesn't seem to report it either
<shane4ubuntu1> wait, it is ksysguard is now reporting virtuoso-t as the culprit.
<shane4ubuntu1> as now is htop, but that wasn't the case before, or didn't seem to be.
<shane4ubuntu1> now, ksysguard is still reporting virtuoso and htop is not???
<shane4ubuntu1> must be that virtuoso, I enabled it because I heard it was fixed, but it drags my cpu to a slow crawl, I even lowered the memory usage of it.
<shane4ubuntu1> why doesn't nepomuk and strigi know to work when no one is using the cpu
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu1: It probably does.
<shane4ubuntu1> well, it should be that is two or three times since I re-enabled it a few days ago, that it drags my desktop to a crawl, and music skips while I'm setting here working.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: how much is it crawling?
<shane4ubuntu> how much data, or how much cpu?  41% of cpu
<shane4ubuntu> I have a lot of junk on my disk.
<shane4ubuntu> I just disabled it.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: ah having junk might explain that :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: well, a lot of files, pictures, mp3 etc.
<Daskreech> Yah it's pulling metadata from all of that I would suppose
<navatwo> does anyone have any experience with BIOS set up? My MOBO has stopped working wrt LAN networks... :(
<ayush_> will the gnome ubuntu one client work in kubuntu (the same way as it does in ubuntu)?
<juan_> ok,  when i try get more content like wallpaper i get "Network error.(1)" <<< i was solved that
<juan_> droping the content of this file : /etc/network/interfaces
<xptical> I have a silly question.  I'm running 11.04 (ubuntu) and I'm really hating the new look and feel.  Can I switch from Ubuntu 11.04 to Kubuntu 11.04 without having to re-install from the CD?  And without breaking a bunch of stuff?
<James147> xptical: install kubuntu-desktop and you will have gnome and kde installed ^^ and 11.04 questions should really be directed to #ubuntu+1
<S74rk7> hey everyone!
<xptical> oops.  sorry.  I figured it was that easy.  Just switch at the login screen?
<James147> xptical: though its beta and thus may or may not break horribally :)
<xptical> yeppers
<xptical> I really think I'm just going back to Debian and LXDE or IceWM.  I loved KDE, then GNOME.  As of late, I'm just really hating Ubuntu overall.
<jordon> ubuntu loves you
<xptical> I know.  And *so* much stuff just works
<xptical> But I really hate the way the 11.04 release feels
<jordon> I've not gotten it. Why's it so bad?
<xptical> I cant speak for Kubuntu, but the vanilla release just feels...distant
<S74rk7> anyone know is it possible to backup my grub configuration??
<xptical> Like it doesn't want me around anymore
<xptical> It's strange
<James147> xptical: then try kubuntu :)
<xptical> My first install was RedHat back in the late 1990s.  And now I just feel like I'm not in control anymore
<xptical> I've built LFS and Gentoo, used Solaris, RedHat, Mandrake, Fedora, Debian, Slack, FreeBSD, Ubuntu, etc...
<xptical> And I feel like a complete noob here with 11.04
<maco> *shrug* there's lots of distros for a reason
<xptical> I'm downloading Kubuntu now.  Haven't seen a KDE desktop in years.  Maybe it'll work out
<gomiboy> S74rk7: grub configuration resides here: /boot/grub/grub.cfg but why would you do that? If you lose your partition you should have somting else to worry about than grub :3
 * James147 notes that kde has improved ALLOT in the last few years :) and he see no sign of it slowing yet
<xptical> I really just want my desktop to get out of the way and let me work.  I think 10.10 was almost perfect for that
<xptical> Last KDE I saw was, maybe 2.something
#kubuntu 2011-04-06
<James147> S74rk7: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is auto generated as well wheny ou update-grud ^^ which is run when a new kernel is installed/removed .... /etc/default/grub would be a better file to back up
<gomiboy> xptical: why not just stick with a Long Time Support release than?
<xptical> I may.  But I do like to have the latest hardware support.  My Laptop doesn't work out of the box with 10.10.  With 11.04, it all just works.
<S74rk7> I am thinking to give BURG a try... I just wanted to back grub up in case I killed something...
<James147> S74rk7: unless you have actually modified a file then reintalling grub should be enough
<S74rk7> so pretty much if I kill something somehow... I should boot up off a livecd and reinstall burg or run the commands to auto generate it again? :)
<James147> S74rk7: yup
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> ^^ for refence if you need it :)
<S74rk7> nice :) thanks guys...
<Walzmyn> will i be able to upgrade straight from 10.04 to 11.04 or will I have to go though 10.11?
<DarthFrog> Walzmyn: You'll probably have to go through 10.10.
<Fanfare> Walzmyn: afaik 10.04 -> 11.04 should be ok, possibly via 10.10...
<Fritz1793> lol i just found out how to view the different channels on this server (/list) :p that was giving me trouble for a bit on quassel
<valorie> Fritz1793: using /msg alis list *searchterm* will give you better results
<valorie> the /list command is server-intensive
<Fritz1793> valorie: lol thanks i noticed that all the thousands of channels all appeared in random order with that command
<Fritz1793> so do most people on this IRC server use kubuntu?
<valorie> nope
<Fritz1793> ok
<valorie> freenode is for free projects of all kinds
<DarthFrog> Fritz1793: Not on the server but, yes, on this channel.
<valorie> kub. has three channels
<valorie> lots of *buntu chans of all kinds and sorts as well
<Fritz1793> but it says i'm on kubuntu irc and on the kubuntu channel which are 2 different things, right?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> that is a redirect, I believe
<valorie> we don't run our own server
<valorie> you are in the #kubuntu channel on freenode IRC
<valorie> "kubuntu irc" for short
<Fritz1793> ok
<Fritz1793> but on other channels it still says that i'm on kubuntu irc?
<Fritz1793> or is that due to the redirect thing you mentioned
<valorie> probably so
<valorie> or it might be how your client does it
<Fritz1793> ok
<Fritz1793> i'm using quassel which was preloaded so that might be it...
<valorie> there are loads of different apps/ways to access IRC
<valorie> including web pages
<Fritz1793> like facebook?
<Fritz1793> with the "chat" feature?
<valorie> facebook uses XMPP, which is jabber
<valorie> like GoogleChat
<Fritz1793> ?
<Fritz1793> sorry i can't quite understand jargon of that magnitude yet
<valorie> that is another medium, like AOL IM and MSN
<valorie> there are a few apps that allow you to use all of them, including IRC
<valorie> ummm.... pidgin I think does
<Fritz1793> ok
<valorie> and telepathy will, I believe
<valorie> I pretty much just use IRC
<valorie> and occasionally FB or Gchat
<Fritz1793> ok, i guess i'm still an initiate to this concept of the "internet" so i've just floated a bit
<Fritz1793> ;D
<Fritz1793> so what does "+o FloodBotK2" do?
<valorie> stops trolls from flooding the channel
<valorie> and annoys everyone else
<valorie> it's a bot, as the name indicated
<Fritz1793> ok
<valorie> the +o part means it is a channel op, which means it has the power to do things like kick people out of channel
<valorie> there are other bots like ubottu
<valorie> who will answer questions
<valorie> like...
<valorie> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<valorie> try it
<Fritz1793> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Fritz1793> neato
<Fritz1793> could i create my own bots?
<valorie> you can, but not for *buntu channels
<valorie> they are rather heavily regulated
<Fritz1793> ok
<valorie> but yes, people create all kinds of bots, and there is code for 'generic' ones, into which you put your own plugins, games, powers, etc.
<Fritz1793> ok thanks for the excellent help!
<Fritz1793> bye!
<S74rk7> nobody awake?
<valorie> I'm awake, but don't know the answer to your question
<S74rk7> hi valorie!
<valorie> hello
<valorie> actually, I don't see your question in scrollback
<valorie> so you may as well ask again
<S74rk7> no I've decided I'm gonna install burg instead... was worried but what the heck... if I break something least I'll learn to fix it....
<valorie> burg?
<S74rk7> from my understanding and in short...
<S74rk7> it changes the look of the grub2 menu... plain txt which looks intimidating to some - and gives it a bit of a gui
<S74rk7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<S74rk7> I was wondering earlier how to backup grub before I tried this out... but I found out that you can pretty much repair grub if something goes wrong
<S74rk7> so I'm gonna take a chance here and test it out...
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> cool
<valorie> come back and tell us about it
<S74rk7> but my question now is... I've found a bit of a guide online that looks good but its telling me to install something called BUC too...
<valorie> if it's on help.ubunbu.com, it's good
<valorie> follow it
<valorie> it looks waaaay too involved for me
<Daughain> Hopefully no worse than the time I had to setup to do installs over lan
<James147> ^^ dosnt look to involved
<James147> ^^ add the ppa -> install -> configure :)
<jordan> when i active my desktop effects it jacks my sceen up when im scrolling
<jordan> kubuntu 10.10
<s0phie_> o.o
<s0phie_> hey guize, i'm trying to get to a directory where i have a file containing stuff to run in command line, but i can't cd to it?
<Magnusson> can someone help me with modding my desktop? i'm using kubuntu and kde, but would like to use GDM as my login manager, and some gtk themes
<valorie> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<jrgp> my / is btrfs, package acl is installed, but when I edit a file's "advanced permissions" and add an acl entry, click "ok, and later reopen the file's perms window, my entry has automagically tragically disappeared. How can I make ACL changes stick?
<jrgp> 64bit kubuntu maverick btw
<Miika--> Hello, I have installed Kubuntu on Lenovo laptop. When I log out, it just gives me black screen...  What could be the problem?
<well_laid_lawn>  Miika-- try checking ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for anything relevant
<doilgheas> hi
<doilgheas> how i start jbossas with a kubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<MajinSaiyan> Good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> good morning , MajinSaiyan
<MajinSaiyan> how are you, Blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks , and you , MajinSaiyan ?
<BluesKaj> MajinSaiyan, so what's your question ?
<MajinSaiyan> Well i don't have a question right now....i'm trying to get used to the system.....
<MajinSaiyan> Thank you for asking though. I apreciate it.
<BluesKaj> MajinSaiyan, ok , if you want to do some offtopic discussion , #kubuntu-offtopic is where we hang out to chat
<MajinSaiyan> Ok Thank you for letting me know
<MajinSaiyan> Can anyone help me? I have Kubuntu 10.10 and just installed a tool for converting .dmg files to image files. I can locate the tool in /root/usr/bin but i can't open the exe file. When i click it nothing happens. What am i doing wrong?
<juan_> what is the name of this tools?
<MajinSaiyan> dmg2img
<MajinSaiyan> i used KPackageKit to get it
<juan_> try press alt+F2 and type this name
<juan_> then hit Enter
<juan_> or look int Applications menu
<juan_> in*
<MajinSaiyan> i tried both and it still doesn't work :/
 * James147 wonders why any application would install to /root/...
<James147> ^^ suggests its not installed where it should and thus not on the path ^^
<James147> MajinSaiyan: what tool did you download
<MajinSaiyan> that's strange since i used the software center to install the file
<MajinSaiyan> it's called dmg2img
<James147> MajinSaiyan: yeah, i have never seen the packagemanager install to weird locations like that
 * James147 goes to try installing it
<MajinSaiyan> Thanks for your help guys.....i've installed a few programs and have located them in the /bin folder, but i can't run them
<James147> MajinSaiyan: most if not all tools in /bin are command line tools ^^
<MajinSaiyan> oh i see.....i guess i have to learn how to use the terminal
<James147> MajinSaiyan: I just inslled dmg2img from kpackagekit and it installed to /usr/bin/... as it should
<James147> MajinSaiyan: suggests to me that something is wrong with your system if it didnt :S
<MajinSaiyan> are you able to open the tool just fine?
<James147> MajinSaiyan: Yes, it appears to run (or at least display the help message)
<MajinSaiyan> i still can't get mine to work....let me try the steps once more
<MajinSaiyan> i couldn't get it to work. I will try again later....gotta get ready for work. Thanks for your help, Juan and James147.
<legodude> hi, anyone know of 'location aware' tools for  kubuntu?
<legodude> ie, when connected to my home network, I don't want to have my computer ask for my password on resume from suspend
<James147> legodude: there is the bluetooth lock ^^ which will lock/unlock your computer baised on if a certian bluetooth devices is detected or not
<Fearless13> hi, anyone know what is the file to edit to enable double click instead simple click on KDE?
<tsimpson> Fearless13: System Setting -> Keyboard & Mouse or System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse
<Fearless13> Yep tsimpson but I was looking for the file to edit you see? Doing it with the shell
<tsimpson> Fearless13: ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<Fearless13> hm
<tsimpson> look for "[KDE]" and the line "SingleClick=true", change it to "SingleClick=false"
<Fearless13> I don't have this line in my kdeglobals :s
<Fearless13> I'm gonna add it maybe
<tsimpson> as long as it's under the "[KDE]" section
<Fearless13> I don't have [KDE] section neither..
<tsimpson> then you should probably add that too
<Fearless13> I have to reload it afterthat?
<Kolia> :D
<tsimpson> probably login/out
<tsimpson> or just run "kbuildsycoca4"
<Fearless13> ok let's try
<Fearless13> Not bad tsimpson not bad... How did you find out?
<tsimpson> grep
<tsimpson> grep -r Click ~/.kde/config/
<tsimpson> I did "click" first, didn't see anything useful, so capitalized
<Fearless13> Ok thx
<tsimpson> then I tested by changing to use single-click and see what changed
<Fearless13> Unfortunately it wouldn't have worked for me because of the absence of this parameter in my files !
<tsimpson> I've upgraded through many versions of KDE, so I have lots of settings stored
<Fearless13> Put your .kde/config online I'm gonna grep if I need.. LOL !
<tsimpson> I'd rather not ;)
<Fearless13> I was jokin ;)
<Fearless13> Anyway thanks for your help and the tip
<tsimpson> no problem
<cynthiagg> ooi
<kalib> when will 11.04 come up?
<Fearless13> still beta
<Fearless13> chan ubuntu+1
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> sudipta, I'm running kde 4.6 on 10.10 without any mishaps
<sudipta> <BluesKaj>ok...i was thinking to give it a try......been a long time gnome user
<BluesKaj> sudipta, you can choose which desktop you want to use at login , but youll need to choose a default window manager, either one will do gdm or kdm.
<asraniel> sudipta: there are some kde pim related bugs, nothing serious though
<BluesKaj> sudipta, one question , laptop or desktop?
<sudipta> <BluesKaj>desktop....
<BluesKaj> ok, sudipta , enjoy kde :)
<sudipta> <BluesKaj>can i use gdm in gnome and kdm in kde?
<tsimpson> you only need to use one or the other
<tsimpson> it's only used to start the desktop, nothing more
<sudipta> <BluesKaj>i want just to use the Desk. envrnmnt....
<tsimpson> sudipta: both kdm and gdm can log you into both gnome and KDE (and others)
<sudipta> <tsimpson>ok
<BluesKaj> sudipta, tsimpson just answered your question , it's immaterial which window manager you use
<tsimpson> *display manager
<BluesKaj> right tsimpson sry :)
<tsimpson> :)
<sudipta> <tsimpson>i am going to uninstall all the softwares that r gonna be installed duting kubuntu-desktop installation.....]
<tsimpson> why?
 * BluesKaj wonders if kde and wayland will be a good fit
 * Peace- will doing a dvd with kubuntu +lxde
<afief> How unstable is Kubuntu 11.04 right now?
<Tm_T> afief: #ubuntu+1 would be better place to ask
<afief> Tm_T: I was afraid they'd focus on problems with Unity instead of the distro itself
<katsrc> waht's a good KDE based recording application?
<BluesKaj> katsrc, that depends on the media , target and the source
<katsrc> BluesKaj: lets say something like Audacity?
<BluesKaj> katsrc, audcity is unecessarily complex for recording audio ,checkout  cdrdao , or sound recorder if you don't mind gtk apps
<katsrc> BluesKaj: thanks
<Peace-> katsrc: kwave :)
<katsrc> Peace-: compiling that as we speak, the version in the repo is it using Qt4 with KDE4 support?
<Peace-> katsrc: compilinh ?
<Peace-> why
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kwave
<Peace-> :S
<katsrc> .86 has KDE4 support
<katsrc> 0.8.6*
<katsrc> 0.8.5 is in the repos
<BluesKaj> Peace-, katsrc , another is the old standby cdrecord
<katsrc> BluesKaj: is it cli?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> it's installed by default
<rikva> hi, I just activated the ppa backports to get the new KDE packages. Now every time I open a video file over SMB:// using VLC, KDE first copies the whole file to /tmp. This is not neccesary because VLC can stream over SMB. Is there a way to change this behaviour?
<ooki2day> impedes flash of player. prompt as to correct
<Guest99523> musica italiana
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is kde 4.6.2 availble ?
<tsimpson> gribouille: not yet, but soon
<gribouille> tsimpson, when ?
<tsimpson> once the packages are made
<gribouille> tsimpson, do you mean compiled ?
<tsimpson> created and compiled and published
<ooki2day> somebody can help me?)
<gribouille> tsimpson, it's just a bugfix release, so it must be possible to reuse the previous packages
<gomiboy> gribouille: short answer: no
<gribouille> gomiboy, why ?
<tsimpson> gribouille: mostly, but not completely in all cases
<genii-around> ooki2day: Your flash player is not working?
<ooki2day> hi is working, but lags
<genii-around> ooki2day: Are you using gnash or the adobe one?
<ooki2day> adobe
<ooki2day> what is gnash?
<genii-around> ooki2day: It is the open source flash player. It is the one which is usually having problems, and not the adobe one.
<gribouille> ooki2day, a free flash player
<ooki2day> thx, i try to use it)
<petete> does sif muna protect against wucad mu miscasts?
<ooki2day> gnash will work with adobe?
<petete> oops, sorry. wrong channel
<ooki2day> or need delete adobe previosly?
<gomiboy> ooki2day: if you have problems with adobe, you will have more problems with gnash
<ooki2day> why?
<gomiboy> ooki2day: it's slower and doesn't work at all with some flash out there
<gribouille> I if want to back up my system, whic system directories should I back up ?
<ooki2day> thx. now I will look
<gomiboy> gribouille: the word "system" says it all... every :P (excep /sys /proc)
<genii-around> gribouille: Pretty much everything except /dev /proc /sys /tmp /var/cache and anything mounted under /mnt or /media
<gribouille> ok, thanks
<ooki2day_> tsimpson: 4.6.2 is now available
<s0phie_> where can i change desktop effects?
<doctoras> feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<doctoras> аууууууууууууу
<genii-around> !ua
<genii-around> Hm
<doctoras> народ когда Либру стваиш опен надо полюбому сносить?
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doctoras> tell me what is best OpenOffice or Libra Office
<ooki2day_> doctoras: повтори вопрос понятнее)
<doctoras> <ooki2day_> на каком языке?
<ooki2day_> dactoras:  понял уже. ты хочешь поставить либре офис?
<doctoras> да
<ooki2day_> не обязательно сносить опен офис
<doctoras> у меня просто опень офис 3,2 и до 3,3 синоптик невидет обновления
<genii-around> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ooki2day_> doctoras: can you undersефтв english?
<genii-around> doctoras and ooki2day_ Please visit #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<ooki2day_> doctoras: *understand
<BajK> is there a KDE kdm theme that supports a user name seleciton list? the default kubuntu is just plain windows95-style with user name and password prompt
<TLF> hello
<ooki2day_> hi
<TLF> can anone please tell me what's the default kubunt theme? thanks
<ooki2day_> you want know theme name?
<TLF> yes, please
<ooki2day_> kde or gnome?
<TLF> both
<ooki2day_> you use kde or gnome?
<doctoras> kde
<TLF> I use both :)
<TLF> seriously
<ooki2day_> kde default style is oxygen'
<ooki2day_> colors oxygen too
<doctoras> <ooki2day_>need to create a Russian channel Kubuntu
<ooki2day_> doctoras: yes)i will answer in private
<doctoras> <ooki2day_><ooki2day_>I have created for our private channel
<TLF> need to go
<TLF> thank you very much for your help, ooki2day_
<TLF> goodbye
<ooki2day_> TLF: bye)
<thumper> should I ask natty upgrade issues with quassel-core here?
<thumper> I'm missing quassel, and have dropped back to konversation
<genii-around> thumper: I experienced problems with it constantly crashing, yes. Am now using one from git and put it in /usr/local/bin  instead of the system /usr/bin where the packaged one resides
<ironfroggy> When I disconnect an external display from my laptop, even if i disable the second display i can still drag windows to it or existing windows still get stuck on it, where i can't even see.
<ironfroggy> Is there something I can do about this?
<thumper> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi thumper
<thumper> Riddell: who knows about quassel packaging?
<thumper> Riddell: I upgraded to natty last night an chasing quassel issues
<thumper> looking in the log file it seems that as the new packages were being installed, quassel was filaing to store messages
<thumper> and quassel-core failed to install fully
<Riddell> I think scottK usually packages it
<thumper> what tz is scottK in?
<Riddell> US
<thumper> thanks
<thumper> do you happen to know if quassel has its own channel?
<Riddell> an IRC client without its own channel would seem a curious thing :)
<Riddell> I expect it's #quassel
<thumper> yup
<thumper> I just went there :)
<ooki2day_> when I can douwnload upgrades for ubuntu natty from launchpad.net?
#kubuntu 2011-04-07
<Riddell> ooki2day_: you can download individual packages from launchpad.net, that's not usually what you want
<ooki2day_> Riddel: but i want to add ppa for natty at kpackagekit)
<ooki2day_> maybe it's will available when natty will not beta?)))
<ooki2day_> so, I was install gnash and now I can't wach video(((
<Hamra> gnash isnt that well-developed yet
<Hamra> been there before, on paper, it sounds like a delightful solution, the end to all flash hassle. i do applaud their efforts, but alas, gnash is no where near ready to be THEE flash player on linux
<ooki2day_> what is "THEE""? can't traslate)))
<Hamra> a big "the" :P
<ooki2day_> hehe)
<S74rk7> hey everyone
<S74rk7> anyone know what this means?
<S74rk7> "Configuration file "/tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" not writable. Please Contact your system administrator.
<Hamra> did you run any GUI program with sudo?
<ooki2day_> make sudo
<Hamra> and which program is making this sentence?
<S74rk7> I get it at bootup
<tertl3> hello
<S74rk7> before I even get the login screen I think
<S74rk7> brb
<S74rk7> I'm back sorry about that
<Hamra> open a terminal, and run this: ls -la /tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc
<Hamra> and tell me what it says
<S74rk7> ls: cannot access /tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc: No such file or directory
<S74rk7> thats what I got back - sudo?
<S74rk7> it says its a configuration file just
<S74rk7> whats that meant to do... show whats accessing it or something?
<Hamra> ls -la /tmp/0997553718
<Hamra> try this ^^^
<S74rk7> same thing
<S74rk7> no such file or directory
<S74rk7> hold on I'm gonna try browse to it
<Ktanner> What's the problem?
<Hamra> Ktanner, he has a boot message about a non-existing file in a non-existing directory, being unwritable, it seems :S
<S74rk7> "Configuration file "/tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" not writable. Please Contact your system administrator.
<Hamra> uhm... hold on... is /tmp itself writable?
<katsrc> is there way to apply folder settings to Dolphin globally to affect all folders?
<Hamra> or even readable for the matter
<S74rk7> how do you get ubottu or whatever to show the paste address... you know for images etc?
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<S74rk7> oh got it :)
<S74rk7> nevermind
<Ktanner> is it .ic_freeze or something along the lines of that? KDE wouldnt let me log in once because some file that didn't exist/the directory didn't exist and it couldn't recreate it. I used a console (ctr+alt+F8) and recreated a blank file of the name that it said, then it was able to log in again :)
<Ktanner> It used to happen to me alot for some reason
<Hamra> katsrc: in dolphin, view, view properties, change setting, choose "all folders", apply
<Ktanner> Anyone here know anything about the ath5k driver and possibly Netgear routers?
<katsrc> Hamra: thanks
<Walzmy_> does upgrading to the next version do anything other than change sources.list to the next set of repos?
<Hamra> Walzmy_: change the sources, which in turns forces the upgrading of all pakcages to the new repos
<Walzmy_> Hamra: right. I was just wondering if it did anything else behind the scenes to make everything smooth
<Hamra> nope, that's about all of it :)
 * Walzmy_ nods
<Walzmy_> I'm thinking I'm going to upgrade to 10.11 this evening to get ready for 11.04 later on
<S74rk7> whens the next stable version released again?
<Walzmy_> 28th
<Walzmy_> S74rk7:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<S74rk7> thanking you
<Ktanner> Can some of you take a look at this? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116253.0 Thanks in advance if ya do
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: I don't have netgear but I can't use wireless either
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: it worked previous to 10.04, but not after I upgraded to 10.04
<Ktanner> Ktanner: Exactly! Mine worked around that time too. Linux Mint 8 KDE worked/works perfectly with wifi, but anything newer based on ubuntu fails. It attempts too connect, then just gives up. No errors
<Walzmy_> I was planing on upgrading to 10.11 this evening and to 11.04 next month, hoping that would fix it
<Walzmy_> newer kernel and all
<navatwo> Hmm, so for some reason, I cannot log into my KDE session... It states my login is wrong. I changed the password using `passwd` from a tty, and it still won't log in. Any ideas?
<Ktanner> navatwo: Does the splash screen just freeze up for no reason?
<navatwo> no
<navatwo> It says `login error`
<Ktanner> walzmy_: I'll try upgrading too. But so far no upgrade has helped me =/
<navatwo> login failed*
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: which version are you on now?
<Ktanner> navatwo: try logging into the root account. If you haven't yet, give Root a password via a tty using the passwd command, e.g.: "sudo passwd root"
<Walzmy_> navatwo: can you login via command and then startx?
<Ktanner> Walzmy_: I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 LTS today. I've used it before, and the latest Kubuntu 10.10. I don't use 10.10 though as I get X Configuration errors with KDE 4.5.4 and 4.6+
<navatwo> Ktanner: I set my new password via a root account
<navatwo> Walzmy_: I will try
<navatwo> Walzmy_: I stopped KDE and restarted x
<navatwo> I have a black screen though..... with a mouse
<navatwo> no panel or anything
<Ktanner> navatwo: Sounds like kdm didn't restart. Goto a tty, login as root, then type sudo kdm
<navatwo> Ktanner: nothing.
<navatwo> and I can not connect to the internet on this desktop right now
<navatwo> no network card >.<
<Ktanner> I've heard something about a command called "kde_start" or "kde-start" but I'm not sure
<navatwo> Ktanner: kdeinit
<navatwo> it doesnt do anything
<Ktanner> navatwo: what version of KDE and Kubuntu is it?
<navatwo> 10.10 and most recent kde Ktanner
<Ktanner>  Were you able to log in before? Or is this a fresh install?
<navatwo> yes, no
<Ktanner> Did you install any packages or update before this happened?
<navatwo> wtf
<navatwo> I just re changed the password and it worked.. to log me in at least
<Ktanner> lol
<navatwo> now the k session isn't loadming..
<navatwo> Its hanging on the splash screen
<navatwo> GRRR
<navatwo> I NEED TO USE THIS COMPUTER :(
<tertl3> navatwo: why not use?
<tertl3> 10.04?
<navatwo> tertl3: I can't really change that at the moment..
<navatwo> :/
<navatwo> No network connection on the tower because my onboard network card decided it was done with its life.. >.>
<Ktanner> navatwo: click the splash screen, sometimes if there's a hangup, it's because there's a message behind the splash screen. Clicking (usually) makes the splash screen go away
<navatwo> Nope..
<navatwo> I want to update the computer but I'm waiting for a new ethernet card to get here..
<Walzmy_> navatwo: sorry, i had to step awau
<Walzmy_> away
<Walzmy_> navatwo: after login are you getting a black screen?
<navatwo> Walzmy_: yes
<navatwo> ooo
<navatwo> it just gave me an error\
<Walzmy_> I had that happen one time when KDE was trying to use advanced graphics but I did not have the propritary driver installed
<navatwo> "KDE is unable to start, No write access to '~/.ICEauthority'
<Ktanner> ^^^ Goto a tty, and search for that file in your Home folder somewhere! I remember this happeneing to me MANY times! use the chown command on it and switch ownership to you
<navatwo> okay
<navatwo> loaded fine now >.<
<Ktanner> good :D
<Ktanner> I've had that issue since KDE 4.1
<navatwo> weird
<tertl3> what issue?
<tertl3> network manager?
<Ktanner> I've never understood it. And it if you look at that file, it's 0 bytes, and there's literally nothing in it. It's a completely blank file all the time and it can cause KDE not to work, lol
<Ktanner> tertl3: navatwo	"KDE is unable to start, No write access to '~/.ICEauthority'
<tertl3> oh, I never had that happen before?
<Ktanner> He couldn't log in because of that. I've heard of it, so I'm glad I'm here :D
<tertl3> :)
<tertl3> whcih KDE version is currently in 10.04?
<Ktanner> I believe it's KDE 4.4.x tertl3
<tertl3> ok, thanks
<Ktanner> However they do release packages for later versions of KDE, such as 4.5.4 and 4.6
<Walzmy_> how can you get 4.6 in 10.04?
<Walzmy_> If I could do that, I might not bother upgrading the entire version
<Ktanner> Here ya go: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.1
<Walzmy_> thankyouverymuch
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: that's just for 10.10 users, not 10.04
<Ktanner> I noticed that. I think the reason for this is because 10.04 is meant to be a Long Term Release version. In other words, installing the latest desktop (as expected) may cause instability issues. So they don't want you installing something that may hurt the current system.
<S74rk7> hey guys could knotifyrc be something to do with my "Message indicator" ... the little applet that keeps your chat clients etc listed under
<Ktanner> You'll also notice that it's in the Kubuntu Backports repository. That repository is only for certain software such as KDE. In this way, they can help prevent Kubuntu 10.04 from accidentally updating packages that it may prove fatal to the system.
<Ktanner> WARNING: do NOT use software update while this repository is active. IT CAN SCREW UP EVERYTHING (I've done it lol)
<S74rk7> I have setup a notification to light up when my name has been typed somewhere in irc... but I'm just noticing that its lighting solid green... and want seem to change
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Knotify is the message notification system so yes, the applet shows messages from knotify.
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: yeah. I'm going to go ahead and do the updates, I didn't see any reason to get off of LTS before, but with 11.04 I think it's worth it
<S74rk7> ahhh.. so how do I kill it and restart it in konsole?
<Ktanner> S74rk7: I can't remember the kill command for a terminal. Hit CTRL+Escape, look for Knotify and click End Process. Then hit ALT+F2 and simply type Knotify
<Ktanner> Walzmy: From the sounds of it, 11.04 is (possibly) an LTS release. I'm not sure though, I really haven't kept up with Kubuntu too much the past month
<Ktanner> Walzmy: Are planning on doing it through KPackageKit or an iso/disc?
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: it's not and KPackageKit
<Walzmy_> or possibly CLI, but some version of apt :)
<Ktanner> Walzmy_: May I recommend using a disc? lol I've had Kubuntu crash while using Kpackagekit update D:
<Walzmy_> meh. ain'tskeert
<Ktanner> haha
<Walzmy_> if it does lock up, I know how to fix it. Think I've done it once before
<Ktanner> Walzmy_: really? Any specific trick? I've had older versions of KDE lock up constantly (mainly 4.3)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I killed knotify4 in processes using "System Monitor" but it just seems to restart itself again anyway.... is that not odd...
<S74rk7> what else is knotify tied into that would restart the service?
<Walzmy_> it's part of the base system that tells you all your info. Its going to get restarted like that
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Considering it's a system service I'm not surprised :) You may be able to disable it in the System Preferences, under the Advanced tab, there should be a preference pane called Services
<Walzmy_> Ktanner: I've got my 10.04 disk laying here. If I need to, I can reload it on my / partition
<Walzmy_> ls
<Walzmy_> oops
<Ktanner> Oh, well, that's not much of a solution lol
<Ktanner> it's more of what you are forced to do if it fails XD
<Walzmy_> right
<Walzmy_> but I don't wanna download / burn a CD
<Walzmy_> I'd love to not even have an optical drive, I'm about put off with the things
<S74rk7> Ktanner: its cured the message indicator... its not a solid green anymore :)  thanks
<Ktanner> True, I'm starting to run out of DVD's, and I'd rather not waste CD's. Speaking of optical drive issues, It took me forever to get an Apple SuperDrive from my old PowerMac G4 that could read DVD's, and it was defective -_- At least they sent a new one that works now
<Ktanner> S74rk7: no problem :)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: think you'd know anything about this... "Configuration file "/tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" not writable. Please Contact your system administrator.
<S74rk7> its what started this whole thing... been getting it at boot up..
<Ktanner> Well, try this, open a terminal and type "sudo chown yourusernamehere /tmp/0997553718/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" without quotations
<navatwo> grr.. using a netbook while my desktop sits beside me is just plain annoying.
<S74rk7> the directory 09975553718/ doesnt even exsist in tmp... is there a log file or something I could go in and see what exactly is looking for it?
<Walzmy_> S74rk7: the partition /tmp lives on is not full is it? Full hard drives will give Linux fits
 * Walzmy_ speaks from experience
<S74rk7> oooohhhh...
<Ktanner> oh woops, here try this then lol: "sudo chown yourusernamehere /Home/yourusernamehere/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc" without quotations
<S74rk7> Walzmy_: no unfortunately... still 40some odd gb left...
<S74rk7> I was hoping that was going to prove to be it...
<S74rk7> lol
<Ktanner> lol
<S74rk7> Walzmy_:  thats a good one to remember though mate... "the partition /tmp lives on is not full is it? Full hard drives give Linux fits" thanks :)
<S74rk7> check this out... :)  this is what I'm getting ... at boot up as well after that msg about knotifyrc ... http://imagebin.org/146949
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Just a fact: Both Linux and Mac OS X have an odd file system in which when a file is written to disk, it writes AWAY from other files so that if the file ever expands, it has room to do so (without getting fragmented like on Windows). The downside to this is it causes problems if you get under about 20% disk space
<S74rk7> Ktanner: Nice.... starting to get the idea how EXT works now...
<S74rk7> people were telling me how much EXT4 rocked as I was asking before how to defrag n all that...
<S74rk7> said theres no need to under linux .. the EXT formating doesnt get fragmented...
<S74rk7> I was always puzzled as to how it work but forgot to ever read up on it - thanks
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Wow, I've never seen that happen! Both those processes on mine are always at 0%. And yup, defragging is not an issue with EXT or HFS+ :) Apple and Linus Torvalds had the right idea. FAT and NTFS write every file one after the other, so lets say you made a text file. Windows will write it to the disc, then you download a picture, it well get written RIGHT up next to the txt file. Then, if you type into the text document and ma
<Ktanner> Windows is forced to write the new chunk of the file AFTER any file that's newer. That's what fragmenting is, and it slows the comp down because it has to find every single chunk of the file before it can open it
<S74rk7> yeah I get the fragmentation thing - but like you said it looks like thats the way forward anyway with formats... makes sense :) thanks for the info
<S74rk7> who came up with it all first?
<Ktanner> I'm pretty positive this is where I learned it: http://www.itworld.com/nls_unixfrag040929
<Ktanner> :)
<Ktanner> I would say Apple had the idea first
<S74rk7> so are they mad at Linus now you think?
<S74rk7> lol
<Ktanner> HFS+ has been around since.. ohh, say, 1999?  Came out with OS X. And last I knew, Apple supports the OpenSource community so I think it's all good ;)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I'm gonna bookmark that link there on itworld.com - thanks looks interesting
<Ktanner> Cool :) Now that I think about it, it's also entirely possible that this type of file system was created alongside the Unix OS. I'm not sure what Unix used to use
<S74rk7> wow what happened there?
<Ktanner> You noticed all the disconnects too? lol
<S74rk7> yeah... are we boring ? lol
<Ktanner> lol probably XD
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ktanner> oh jeez
<S74rk7> steady...... don't.... move....
<S74rk7> lol
<Ktanner> huh, now there's a second FloodBot too..
<Ktanner> thats creepy XD
<devslashcore> Quassel crashed
<S74rk7> whats happening? lol
<S74rk7> Ubottu said we should get popcorn and enjoy the show
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ktanner> Okay I get it. Two servers disconnected from each other, therefore, we can't see them anymore. Apparently we're connected to the same server though :)
<pm2> Hello - I'm trying to use Skype, and my microphone is part of my USB webcam.  I can hear audio output, but the mic doesn't seem to work.  When I go into options the only option for the microphone is PulseAudio Server.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<James147> pm2: check alsamixer and make sure the capture devices arnt muted
<S74rk7> Ktanner: yeah were you reading the link ubottu posted :)
<Ktanner> lol yup
<S74rk7> me too
<S74rk7> lol
<Ktanner> James147: Check Kmix, it has the mic channels as well
<Ktanner> S74rk7: It's always fun to learn crap like that :D
<Ktanner> lol
<pm2> Would my USB webcam/mic show up as a sound device under alsa?
<S74rk7> I'm really new to irc... I still get surprized by the bots
<S74rk7> Ktanner: yeah definately :)
<Ktanner> S74rk7: lol as am i. The bots kinda creep me out. It's like space odyssey  2001 haha
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I haven't watched all of that movie yet!
<S74rk7> Ktanner: only got about half way through.... might put it on... know I got it around here somewhere lol
<Ktanner> S74rk7: in all honesty, I haven't seen any of it XD I just know about Hal lol
<Hamra> the bots here are very primitive... there are much smarter ones on other servers/channels
<S74rk7> see thats the thing I'm still trying to get my head around... how to find and connect to other channels
<S74rk7> I know the /join #channelname stuff etc...
<S74rk7> but as far as finding new channels to join I'm goosed :)
<Ktanner> I'm still confused how to connect to IRC channels and servers. I'm using Opera right now and it connected when I clicked the link on Kubuntu.org :)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: who is it in space odyssey again?  harrison ford?
<S74rk7> Ktanner: Yeah Hal... that was his ship or something lol
<James147> S74rk7: /list will list them ^^ but its quite server heavy and not recomended... there is a bwtter way but i cannot remember it :) generally I just guess the channel name of the topic i am intrested, they are normally named after the project they are for :)
<Ktanner> S74rk7: I believe so, I think I've heard that name mentioned along with that movie
<Hamra> well... more or less like websites... you dont just go randomely, you join a server/channel that you want to join
<Hamra> you enjoy a certain website, a certain program, a certain person... that thing has an IRC channel, they tell you the server/chanel, and you join them
<S74rk7> Ktanner: theres clients you can use mate if you were interested ?
<James147> Ktanner: you can connect to irc servers from an irc client (like quassel which installed by default in kubuntu) ^^ there are also various web clients about :)
<Ktanner> S74rk7: I'm using the IRC client built into Opera :) I tried using the KDE on Windows version of Konversation, but it asked for every single bit of info about the server and I gave up lol :d
<James147> Ktanner: quassel is simpler to use and by default connects to the freenode irc server
<Ktanner> it did have that but I just gave up X3
<James147> ^^
<Ktanner> And Opera just asked my name, and nickname then opened up and here I am :D lol
<James147> Ktanner: :) thats what quassel is ment to do though i dont know why it failed :S
<Ktanner> lol
<James147> Ktanner: you say you where trying to run it on windows?
<S74rk7> James147: yeah but the who server thing... so to search say for other channels do I not need to connect to the server first... before I run a search for channels?
<Ktanner> James147: Yea, I have the KDE 4.4.5 on Windows. So I have some KDE apps that came with it
<S74rk7> Ktanner: wow whats that mate?  KDE on windows?
<James147> S74rk7: depends, you can connect to a server and list the channels... or you can search the internet for channels :) most projects/sites usually have an irc channel and will tell you (with the server they are on) on their web site
<Fritz1793> hello! can you create a beowulf cluster out of just two computers running the same distro of linux?
<James147> Ktanner: :) havent tryed that in a while, though it didnt work terribally well when i did :(
<Fritz1793> we have a server and the switches, but i was wondering if the number of computers in the cluster are important
<Ktanner> S74rk7: You've never heard of it? They have versions of KDE for Mac OS X and Windows. The Windows one (if you want) can be the default shell instead of windows explorer
<Hamra> !beowulf
<Ktanner> S74rk7: So you'd have the Plasma Desktop instead :D
<S74rk7> Ktanner: wooow...
<Hamra> no idea what beowulf clusters are... :S
<S74rk7> me neither?
<S74rk7> :/
<S74rk7> Ktanner:  that sounds cool ...
<Ktanner> S74rk7: First time I tried it I was all "HOLY CRAP WHATS GOING ON"/ Because my desktop disappeared and all of a sudden KDE was sitting there!
<S74rk7> I think I might install it on my girlfriends vista laptop and see what she does :D
<S74rk7> kik
<S74rk7> kik = lol
<James147> Fritz1793: I dont see why you wouldnt be able to ^^ normally the number of computer in a cluster dsnt matter
<Ktanner> S74rk7: http://windows.kde.org/
<Fritz1793> james147: thanks I just thought maybe there might have been some odd number needed to create a cluster
<S74rk7> James147: cool mate - thanks for the info on servers and channels on irc btw :)
<James147> Fritz1793: from what i read on wikipedia it looks like you just need a server and any number of nodes :)
<S74rk7> hey how come I cant seem to copy and paste text from from konversation or how do I go about saving part of the conversation on here?
<Fritz1793> lol ok, i was looking at that too, but i wasn't sure if that was a convenient bit of info they left off
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Hm?
<James147> S74rk7: you cant copy? I seem to be able to :S
<S74rk7> people always post great info and commands n stuff and I always forgot to copy and paste it... not when I highlight the text I cant see the option to copy... plus theres nothing in the options...
<S74rk7> ctrl+c work you think ?
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Well that's peculiar O.o
<Fritz1793> ctrl+c works on my client (quassel)
<James147> S74rk7: do you get a menu when you right click selected text?
<S74rk7> yeah I got the menu...
<S74rk7> couldnt see copy...
<S74rk7> but control +C worked fine...
<Ktanner> ctrl+c works on the Opera irc as well
<S74rk7> thanks though guys :)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: What you make of opera?
<Fritz1793> Opera has an IRC client?
<Ktanner> S74rk7: My fav cross-platform web browser :D Super fast, stable and packed with neato stffs
<Ktanner> And yup, it has an IRC client built in
<James147> S74rk7:  http://imagebin.org/146959 ^^ i get that when i right clcik in konversation :S
<Ktanner> plus a multi protocol instant messenger, file sharing capabilites
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I'm still a chromium user, and also konquerer (dude called Daskreech introduced me to it) its cool - but I dont use it often as it hasnt been updated in a while and I'm a bit worried about security
<Fritz1793> never really knew that (irc bit). I did know that it functions quite well on windows 98
<S74rk7> James147: ooohhh.. :S
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Konqueror gets updated alot, but the KHTML doesn't so it works horribly
<S74rk7> James147: I guess I got another problem to add to the list... still haven't got much further with the last 2 from chatting here :)
<S74rk7> lol
<Hamra> i use firefox, built from trunk source every month or so... love it
<Ktanner> The IRC client's pretty cool. It highlights messages that mention your name and has smileys and stuff. Also a very simple/pleasing interface
<Hamra> and konqueror might not seem to be getting updated, but it uses kparts that are updated, and has perfect security
<Fritz1793> Ktanner: sort of like quassel then :D
<Ktanner> I gave up on firefox due to speed. Especially on Windows, it was slow to open and slowed down my system
<Ktanner> Fritz1793: lol yup
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I think I'm gonna go check out Opera's IRC client now :) lol
<James147> Ktanner: konquror also has a webkit engin as of 4.5... or 4.6  i for get which :)
<James147> S74rk7: which problems are you having?
<Hamra> well... yeah, it takes a bunch of resources... but you get it all back in functionality... unless you dont really need that functionality... :P
<Ktanner> James147: Kwebkits been there longer than that :) But you haven't been able to make it the default engine until KDE 4.6. Plus, it's kinda glitchy as well :/
<Ktanner> I get more functionality from Opera ^^ Opera Unite and Opera Sync are very useful to me ^^
<Hamra> webkit has better rendering than khtml, but i find it slows down konquror too much
<S74rk7> James147:  http://imagebin.org/146949 <--- these... ended an knotify and it restarted itself and seems to be behaving (although I haven't rebooted) the kded or whatever wont seem to die...
<Ktanner> Hamra: that it does :(
 * James147 tends to use chromium :)
<James147> S74rk7: which version of kde?
<Hamra> the general *feel* of konqueror itself is not very friendly, and the UI (especially the status bar) needs to be a lot more informative about what's happening during page loads
<Ktanner> Hamra: Yea. It seems to still do what older browsers like IE6 and Safari 1 used to do. Where it'll shoot up to 100% then just choose random percents until it's done loading
<S74rk7> James147: Platform Version 4.6.1 (4.6.1)
<S74rk7> hold on...
<James147> S74rk7: could you test a new profile and see if they suffer from the same problem
<Hamra> anyway... time for me to go... have a good day/night
<S74rk7> I was in messing with the Kubuntu backports ppa earlier... and just installed Amarok from there... mine was crashing and being annoying when I was trying to remove music from my ipod...
<S74rk7> has it updated KDE?  What version comes out of the box on Kubuntu 10.10...
<Ktanner> KDE 4.6
<James147> S74rk7: it has, kubuntu comes with 4.5.X
<James147> ^^ 10.10 that is
<Ktanner> hmph, coulda sworn it was 4.6. Then again, maybe I'm thinking of Linux Mint 10 KDE
<S74rk7> Amarok was the only update I wanted to install from the backports ppa... then I turned the backports off again in my list of repos... why would it do that (update KDE) if I may ask?  :)
<S74rk7> Ktanner: are you using windows or linux yourself mate?
<James147> S74rk7: because amarok relays on kde libraries... which if you upgrade then you need to upgrade the rest of the kde libs
<James147> kde apps ^^
<Ktanner> As to my knowledge, the KDE backports are full of experimental beta things, so KPackageKit sees that the packages have slightly higher versions, and it wants to install them
<Ktanner> At the moment, I'm on Windows Vista -_- But I love Linux and it's on a second partition
<S74rk7> right... I should - so I was looking to just more or test up
<S74rk7> sorry typo -- start again lol
<James147> Ktanner: no, backports if full of stable software that hadent been relased when that version of kubuntu was released
<S74rk7> I was looking to just use the backports to update amarok-nothing more - but I was playing with something I didnt understand enough lol
<S74rk7> now I've killed more of my system..
<James147> S74rk7: you canot update just amarok :) it will mostlkily pull the updated for the rest of kde...
<S74rk7> so the fact that I've installed the newer version of KDE... and its got things like Knotify which wasnt updated - I've caused all these problems :)
<Ktanner> S74rk7: Ouch, trial and error :) I've killed..so..many..Linuxs... over... and over... and now I know how to prevent most of it!! :D
<James147> S74rk7: create a new user and see if they ahve the same problem
<Ktanner> Well, honestly, updating just amarok is possible, so long as the package kde-full isn't installed
<James147> Ktanner: same :) but at least I find them easier to fix now :D
<S74rk7> Ktanner: me too mate - I'm on my ....3rd install of Kubuntu - other installs were Ubuntu... as well lol
<S74rk7> ok I'll try this new user thing... out
<Ktanner> 3rd? I've gone through about 7 diff distros and I've broken/reinstalled each of them about 5 or 6 times XD
 * S74rk7 shakes his head at himself...
<Ktanner> lol
<S74rk7> I'm a ejjit sometimes lol
<Ktanner> lol, naaaahhhh, I just have more free time than you :D
<S74rk7> see... I was thinking this... ahhh well... lets not be scared of doing things in linux.... cuz if you kill something... you can learn to fix it.... and thats how I'll learn the ways of the force with linux ;) lol
<Ktanner> Linux Mint 7 KDE was a great experience. Highly unstable in so many ways so I learned a lot. Probably not the greatest first impression of linux for me though
<Ktanner> You should try it out ;)
<bmw> Any word on how to update to KDE 4.6.2? Sorry if this has been in previous threads.
<S74rk7> Linux Mint? hmmm
<S74rk7> that the nice green looking distro
<Ktanner> bmw: the packages should be in the backports I think http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6
<James147> S74rk7: Ktanner: you may want to join #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Ktanner> James147: lol
<S74rk7> lol
<James147> Ktanner: 4.6.1 is, not sure if 4.6.2 is in there quite yet
<S74rk7> are we making too much noise?
<Ktanner> James147: I'm not sure either, worth checking though :)
<James147> bmw: ^^ though it should be anytime with in the next few days :) just keep looking for updates and you should have it
<bmw> Seemed that 4.6.2 was supposed to be released by today
<bmw> Will do. Thanks. Have a nice night/day.
<bmw> quit
<James147> S74rk7: its best to keep this channel quite so that questions dont get drowned out :)
<Ktanner> lol true
<S74rk7> James147: ahhh understood amigo.. I'll behave now :)
<Ktanner> Okay so, the weird processes.. hmm..
<S74rk7> I'm creating this new profile to try out
<Ktanner> Any chance it's because of too many apps running in the background? common issue on Windows haha
<James147> Ktanner: no, its a bug in the two software packages ^^ have seen it before... sometimes caused by a bad config file
<Ktanner> James147: possibly one of the config files in ./tmp?
<S74rk7> James147: should I really go back and install all the updates from the backports then... I take it my problems are starting to looked like their rooting back to me having Amarok up-to-date for KDE4.6 and the rest isnt...
<James147> Ktanner: normally one of the ones in ~/.kde hence the testing of a new user... it will create clean config files
<S74rk7> anyway... new profile...
<James147> S74rk7: yeah, upgrading is normally the best thing to do
<Ktanner> James147: True.
<James147> S74rk7: ^^ just sometimes you need to reset some settings :)
<Ktanner> yup :) I use a cleaning tool called Onyx on OS X to clean config files every once in a while for that reason
<James147> Ktanner: tools like that wont help ^^ its probally not the caches that are the problem, but stored settings... which those programs dont touch as they normally contain user data that should be preserved
<Ktanner> James147: I know they won't help, I'm not sure if there's even a tool like that for Linux, possibly BleachBit. But it could the caches and you know it ;) lol
<James147> Ktanner: there is sweeper for kde ^^ though it just clears caches and tmp files
<Ktanner> oh that's right! I remember the Sweeper utility from Ubuntu gnome
<S74rk7> ok so I got my new user profile created... can I do this by just switching users or would it be best to log off and back in the new profile?
<James147> S74rk7: logout and back in ^^ will be harder to tell as the processes from this users will still be eeating resources :)
<Ktanner> It would probably be best to log off and into it. That way  the system won't be bogged down
<S74rk7> no probs thanks :)
 * S74rk7 I'll be back! ;)
<S74rk7> I'm back
<S74rk7> James147 + Ktanner:  yeah guys it was the same in a new user.... 100% cpu usage
<S74rk7> and it wouldnt let me log back into my profile I'm using now
<S74rk7> I had to reboot
<S74rk7> and I got a new error :)
<S74rk7> adding it to pastebin now
<Ktanner> lol awesome
<S74rk7> I know... eventful night huh
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ktanner> lol
<S74rk7> http://imagebin.org/146962 <--- apologies about the size... took the pic with my phone and emailed myself lol
<Ktanner> O.o did you have KDE selected as the session at the logon screen? I have no clue other than that lol
<S74rk7> So you guys think just enabling the backports and updating everything is worth a shot then take it from there...
<S74rk7> Ktanner: I dont know mate - how would I go about doing that and I could tell you if I was playing with something in there lol
<S74rk7> O.o <--- what are these that people use... and O.O and OVO or something? they like smileys or something?
<Ktanner> I guess so at this point lol. And anyways, at the logon screen, there should be like, an arrow button or "menu" button. Check that, and it should be set to KDE
<James147> S74rk7: you said you where messing with upgrading to kde 4.6 (or rather tring not to) what is the current state of the install?
<Ktanner> and yea lol, they're smileys. O.o = something of this nature http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/199/6/1/My_id_by_JimmyXS.png
<Ktanner> ~yawn~ Well, I'm turnin in for the night haha, it's already 2 hours past when I was going to go to bed
<James147> S74rk7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emoticons :)
<S74rk7> James147: everything was pretty much out of the box... bar adding the qbitorrent ppa and maybe 1 or 2 more... but the updates I installed to date were ones that were suggested to me.. I only turned on the backports today to update Amarok... done so...then turned them back off...
<S74rk7> I wasnt aware at the time I would be updating KDE also... I do now though :)
<S74rk7> lol
<James147> S74rk7: I would suggest turning them back on, upgrading everything (at least all kde packages) and possibally making sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<S74rk7> Ktanner: liking the smileys pics lol
<S74rk7> James147: how do I make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed?
 * James147 find that keeping everything upgraded to geather ... unless there is a problem is a spicific packages... is usually better then only trying to upgrade once package
<James147> S74rk7: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" :)
<James147> S74rk7: or use a packagemanager to search for it
<S74rk7> James147: no completely I see how its gonna cause problems upgrading one... I wasnt aware it was going to interfere with KDE updating amarok...
<S74rk7> anyway... enabling backports now
<Klink> How do i totally uninstall gnome and all the gnome software?
<S74rk7> James147: installing kubuntu-desktop  :)
<James147> !purekde  | Klink
<ubottu> Klink: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Klink> Thanks!
 * S74rk7 shuffles his feet and stares at the ground...
<S74rk7> so...
<S74rk7> if I was going to re-enable backports.... but say...
<S74rk7> Kpackagekit didn't want to load...
<S74rk7> you know... it kept crashing...
<S74rk7> anyone know if I can just reinstall it?
<S74rk7> lol
<James147> S74rk7: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktoP"
<James147> ^^ that will upgrade all packages assuming the repo is enabled
<James147> then install kubuntu-desktop if it is not already
<S74rk7> I ran that command...said nothing was installed - upgraded etc...
<James147> S74rk7: but yeah :) kde apps crashing could be because they are trying to load the wrong library version :)
<James147> hmm
<S74rk7> remove n reinstall kpackagekit?
<S74rk7> nah..
<James147> what does kde4-config --version say?
<S74rk7> turning on the backports from command line is what I'm gonna search for lol
<S74rk7> James147: kde4-config doesnt display anything...
<S74rk7> no output
<James147> S74rk7: sudo add-apt-repositity ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa   should enable the repo
<S74rk7> James147: thanks mate - doing the sudo apt-get update ... then sudo apt-get upgrade now...
<S74rk7> 123MB of updates to install
<S74rk7> James147: thanks for the patience mate lol - its updating now
 * S74rk7 fingers crossed :)
<S74rk7> James147: ok dude all the updates have finished... going now for a reboot lol
<S74rk7> James147: no mate - still pretty much the same...
<S74rk7> James147: dont worry about it mate - thanks for the help though... I'm gonna poke around here see if I can sort something out... but I think I smell a reinstall ...
<James147> S74rk7: test  new profile again :)
<S74rk7> James147: Will I use the last one I test last time - or create a new one and test it... will that recreate config files or something doing that?
<James147> S74rk7: you can use the old one, butr I would delete the kde config files from it forst
<James147> first
<S74rk7> where do I find them?
<S74rk7> in the home folder or something... it a hidden file  - you know like .kde ?
<James147> S74rk7: it will be at /home/TESTUSERNAME/.kde
<S74rk7> hold up..
<S74rk7> look at this
<S74rk7> I got a little pop up saying theres updates still..
<James147> best to upgrade fully :)
<S74rk7> obviously I cant open it as kpackagekit is dead atm... but running sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade shows this...
<S74rk7> The following packages have been kept back:
<S74rk7>   kde-window-manager kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins kdm kinfocenter ksysguard ksysguardd libkdecorations4 libkephal4
<S74rk7>   libkscreensaver5 libksgrd4 libksignalplotter4 libkwineffects1a libkworkspace4 libplasma-geolocation-interface4 libplasmaclock4b libplasmagenericshell4 libprocesscore4a libprocessui4a
<FloodBotK2> S74rk7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S74rk7> ok sorry about that
<S74rk7> lol
<James147> hmm, can you pastebin the full error :)
<S74rk7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590564/
<James147> hmm, not sure why they are being held ^^
<S74rk7> James147: dont worry about it mate - I'm starting to feel bad melting your head with this lol
<S74rk7> James147: I'm still poking around here anyway trying find something to try
<James147> ^^ not really doing anything else :)
<S74rk7> James147: sure?
<S74rk7> James147: check out the first reply on this thread ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228788 <--- think its worth a shot... I mean I've nearlly killed everything anyway.. lol
<James147> S74rk7: ahh yeah, use dist-upgrade not upgrade :)
<S74rk7> James147: ok here goes :)
<S74rk7> here btw if you not doing anything ever checked out BURG?  it gives like a GUI for grub...
<James147> S74rk7: i looked at it and it failed to compile on my computer... so i largly stop :)
<S74rk7> James147: just in case you were interested :)    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-and-configure-burg-in-ubuntu.html
<S74rk7> James147: sensible...
<S74rk7> James147: I was feeling brave and gave it a go... it works fine... some of the skins seem to show in italian or something though...
<S74rk7> but its early days still lol
 * James147 goes to try again quickly ...
<S74rk7> James147: lol
<S74rk7> it is cool... looks far less intimidating I think
<S74rk7> everyone phones me when they try to use my laptop .... they are all average windows users...facebook..youtube nothing too technical... when they turn it on and see grub .... lol - so BURG is cool... can't get anyway more obvious I think :)
<S74rk7> James147: OK updates all finished... rebooting again.. back soon!
<S74rk7> James147: well its definately improved dude :)
<James147> S74rk7: thats good :)
<James147> S74rk7: and other issues?
<S74rk7> James147: no errors at startu
<S74rk7> locked up...
<S74rk7> brb
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I update to kde 4.6.2 for testing?
<James147> c2tarun: I dont think that packages are ready yet ^^
<James147> c2tarun: but they should be in the backports repo when they are
<doctoras> Please tell me how to do that in KPacageKit not render the blocked update
<James147> S74rk7: welcome back :)
<James147> S74rk7: so what happens when you boot now?
<S74rk7> James147: sorry I forgot to mention... I'm using the opera in built irc client... and it would let me onto #kubuntu ... was trying for a few minutes but then remember you were on the #kde channel.. sorry mate got carried away there...
<S74rk7> James147: lol
<James147> no problem :)
<S74rk7> James147: I've only been using irc for about a 3weeks maybe and I keep forgetting about the channel/topic aspec of things lol
<S74rk7> James147: anyway - when I boot - all the error msgs are gone... but it is still booting with a solid 100%
<S74rk7> James147: although its not the same processes...
<S74rk7> Xorg is near the top... at 40-50% but the 2nd + 3rd highest user is at like 3-4% ....
<S74rk7> James147: its like the "System Monitor" applet is hiding the rest of them..
<James147> S74rk7: never seen it hide things ^^
<S74rk7> James147: I've noticed it hiding things for some time as I was always curios as to how to get a look at whats really going on...
<James147> S74rk7: try running top in a terminal... or better yet install htop and run that :)
<S74rk7> James147: you know like in Task Manager in windoze.... the option "show processes from all users" kind of alternative lol
<James147> as far as i know System monitor does taht by default
<S74rk7> so is that suspicious then would you say?  that kind of behavior?
<James147> S74rk7: can you send a print screen of it
<S74rk7> I'm going to need to boot back into Kubuntu - but when it bogs itself down and literally seems to freeze... do you suggest I just press "control+alt+F1" .. log in and then try "sudo restart kde" or "startx" to try get my desktop back?
<S74rk7> pity I couldn't run irc from terminal
<James147> S74rk7: press "alt+print screen+K" to restart  X
<James147> S74rk7: and you can run irc from terminal ^^ using the irssi client :)
<S74rk7> serious? :)
<James147> S74rk7: yeah :)
<S74rk7> ok now I'm getting excited...
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> is there anything that hasnt been done in linux?
<S74rk7> lol
<Kolia> is it me of the notification system of kde 4.6 is working bad?
<Kolia> it's overlapping all the time here
<Kolia> and never resizing nicely
<James147> Kolia: not noticing that here :S what happens if you try on a new user?
 * James147 finds most of the quirks in kde after upgrading come from an error when upgrading the confis :S
<Kolia> James147: ah right..
<Kolia> that's bad for kde, it's killing the first impression each time
<Kolia> I guess it's not easy to migrate the config file at each new release since it's always a mess :/
<James147> Kolia: yeah :( i find its best to test a new user to see whats expected
<Kolia> not very user friendly
<James147> Kolia: unfortinatly ... and normally hard to test since it dosnt always happen but only for if you have some options enabled
<Kolia> especially because i don't know which settings to fix or remove, so I will end up erasing all, lose my settings and set it up again :S
<James147> although later releases are getting better at it
<Kolia> true
<James147> Kolia: i would start with ~/.kde/share/config/[knotify*|plasma*]
<Muaumer> ikonia brueder Pici brueder OLA
<Kolia> James147: thanks i was looking at this yeah
<Muaumer> hola penguinz
<Muaumer> da kde project is dead
<Kolia> James147: I also lost the button to minimize windows. related to kwin rc files you think?
<James147> Kolia: System settings > workspace appearnce > Window Decoration > configure buttons ... should allow you to configure them
<Kolia> James147: yeah i just didn't expect the minimize button to disappear after upgrade. Wonder if it will appear in settings
<Kolia> let's check
<Kolia> James147: resetting to defaults there made it. thanks again
<JOOMLA_the_BEST> my name is Mr. Gnome
<JOOMLA_the_BEST> I will killah da KDE
<susundberg> oh i though joomla was web publishing thingie
<JOOMLA_the_BEST> yeah, not an fuckypengui unix like thing
<JOOMLA_the_BEST> wundoz da best solutions for home computing
<JOOMLA_the_BEST> the most famous and bugless operation systems of da world
<susundberg> Maybe if one can bear the fact that you cannot get the source code and pay $$$ for the corporation for the right of use the OS
<James147> susundberg: please dont feed the troll
<James147> !coc | JOOMLA_the_BEST
<ubottu> JOOMLA_the_BEST: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Kolia> JOOMLA_the_BEST: just like Joomla is the best CMS? MOUHAHAHA
<Kolia> (sorry)
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question:   I am using a manual IP in my university network ..  everything works except that I always have to click on the connection in my network manager in the taskbar.  for some reason it just does not automatically connect to that network, although I have enabled "connect automatically"
<Daskreech> howlymowly: Never tried that with a static address but I would suspect that it would require some action to say apply. (in my head I don't know if that's actually reasonable)
<S74rk7> James147:  Me again mate, cant do anything with that... just downloading Kubuntu 11.04 beta 1 I think it is...
<S74rk7> gonna try from a livecd see if I can repair it from there
<folorn> daskreech ya around dude?
<Daskreech> Mebbe
<S74rk7> Hi Daskreech!
<Daskreech> hi S74rk7
<rikva> hi, I just activated the ppa backports to get the new KDE packages. Now every time I open a video file over SMB:// using VLC, KDE first copies the whole file to /tmp. This is not neccesary because VLC can stream over SMB. Is there a way to change this behaviour?
<alexb1> hello, I have a problem with the external microphone; I select line in as source in pavucontrol but it still uses the internal microphone
<bigbrovar> whats the irc channel for posting questions and getting support for kubuntu 11.04
<bigbrovar> #kubuntu+1 ?
<Peace-> bigbrovar: ?
<Peace-> bigbrovar: what's your question
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> if i enable a second display in nvidia-settings, the second display gets the master display.. all widgets, lists goes to the second monitor.. instead of leaving on the main monitor.. it'a notebook with a nvidia GT 240M, nvidia driver 290.19.06
<noaXess> is that normal?
<Peace-> noaXess: it's a 1 gig of memory?
<noaXess> Peace-: puh...
<Peace-> i know that newnvidia gets problems
<Peace-> anyway have luck
<noaXess> Peace-: so live with it?
<Peace-> is it  a new nvidia card?
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i vga
<noaXess> no.. not really the GT 240M is even an older. think about one year old
<Peace-> give me the output
<noaXess> Peace-: of what?
<noaXess> ah
<noaXess> sorry.. havent seend :)
<noaXess> Peace-: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 240M] (rev a2)
<Peace-> noaXess: ok no sulutions
<Peace-> dunno man
<Peace-> anyway
<Peace-> noaXess: have you seen on the wiki ?
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<noaXess> it works to enable a second monitor... but then all my widget's and so on are then on the second :(..
<noaXess> the drivers works perfect.. it's just this thing.. but i can live with that ;)..
<Peace-> i think
<Peace-> it's a configuration
<Peace-> duplicate instead to create a new destkop
<Peace-> xrandr should help you
<Peace-> maybe
<Peace-> noaXess: what if you run xrandr
<Peace-> ?
<noaXess> Peace-: if the external monitor is on?
<noaXess> or use xrandr instead of nvidia-settings..
<Peace-> noaXess: type xrandr in the shell
<Peace-> what does it says
<Peace-> say
<noaXess> Peace-: ok... wil try that..
<noaXess> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590705/ but at the moment the external isn't connects..
<noaXess> connteced ^
<Peace-> noaXess: plug in the second monitor
<noaXess> need to try that later.. have a customer meeting/training..
<Peace-> ok
<noaXess> Peace-: will come back.. :) ..
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. Is there a theme for firefox 4 that makes it look better and fit in, than it does by default?
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: oxygen
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: open firefox
<Peace-> search add ons
<Peace-> oxygen
<factoryTales> Hi guys : just upgraded to 10.10 and after which Amarok seems to crashing
<factoryTales> Phonon issue as it says
<ChrisBuchholz> Peace-: not avialable for firefox 4: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=oxygen&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<Peace-> ChrisBuchholz: thereis ... bah.. search on kdeapps
<Peace-> i have used.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bigjools> Riddell: hey there - do you know about the ubuntu font problem in Qt apps? not sure where to file a bug for that
<tsimpson> bigbrovar: it's known
 * tsimpson finds the bug for you
<tsimpson> bigjools: ^
<bigjools> yeah I guessed that was meant for me :)
<tsimpson> I'm getting lazier about tabbing...
<tsimpson> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 744812 in Ubuntu Font Family "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigjools> great, thanks tsimpson
<Riddell> that's the one, seems like an issue in fontconfig
<bigbrovar> tsimpson: what is known (am lost)
<tsimpson> bigbrovar: bad tab completion, sorry
<bigbrovar> ok
<bigbrovar> so I tried Kubuntu 11.04 beta and noticed I can not get blur to work on my laptop which uses Intel Arrandale graphic chip
<bigbrovar> blur works very well on 10.10 and when I checked the kwin config to see if my card was blacklisted. I noticed it was not blacklisted. but blur does not work at all.
<bigbrovar> I dont know if I should file a bug, but I guess I want to first confirm if its a know issue or not
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | Update KDE Platform 4.5.4 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.4 | Backport KDE Platform 4.6.2 http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Riddell> bigbrovar: that X compositing is a bit of a lottery is alas well known
<Alonea> quick question, I am getting some black diamonds with ? marks on websites or sometimes in documents I download. It seems to be special symbols. What do I need to install so I can read these?
<bigbrovar> Riddell: hmmm i dont even know if to file a bug or what to do.
<bigbrovar> it would be hard filling a bug upstream cus kubuntu has not packaged kde 4.6.2 update last time I checked. maybe file one against Kubuntu on launchpad
<bigbrovar> I was trying to see if anyone was experiencing same issue and even asked a question about it. compositing seems to work fine. just blur cant be enabled
<Riddell> bigbrovar: if blur can't be enabled it means the X driver doesn't support it.  4.6.2 is out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6.2
<bigbrovar> Riddell: so I should file the bug against the X driver instead?
<Riddell> bigbrovar: I expect they already know about it
<iElle> Hi :)
<Alonea> how do I get an update to go away? the update for skype is incorrect. If I install it it still says the older version in the about. If I get the .deb directly from skype, it says the correct version, however kpackage keeps wanting to update it. How do tell it to not update this package like you would in windows update?
<James147> Alonea: rather then ignoreing the problem how about fixing it? have you tried purging and reinstalling it?
<Alonea> James147: I got rid of it and got the .deb from skype themselves. Would rather use that version anyways. I could try purging it and trying the one in the repo again I guess to see if it installs the right one.
<Alonea> James147: You would think though that if you didn't want an update, for whatever reason, that you could not do the update and tell it not to keep reminding you.
<James147> Alonea: you can in the commandline package manager (aptitutde at least) though not in kpackagekit
<Alonea> James147: I am not familiar with the new kpackage program, where did the purge option go?
<Alonea> James147: I really miss the old version
<James147> Alonea: there isnt one in kpackagekit :( you can try muon ^^ its more advanced
<Alonea> James147: thanks. will try that one instead...I mean, I have to push a button now instead of it listing as a type...^_^
<tsimpson> where did you get the .deb from if not from skype?
<Alonea> tsimpson: I got it from skype.com. the ubuntu repo has its own that is the same version with a -maverick at the end, but it had an older version when I went to about.
<Alonea> James147: can I uninstall KPackageIt safely or do I have to keep it?
<James147> Alonea: I would think you can ^^ you cal always try... see what else is also removed and judge if you want to remove it
<Alonea> James147: will do. I was just wondering if OS upgrades was run through it or any of the package managers
<James147> Alonea: you can do it though commandline and probally muon as well
<tsimpson> Alonea: did you file a bug for the package?
<Alonea> tsimpson: I am going to double check by purging it, redoing it through repo and see if its still bad. then hopefully filing a bug report isn't a huge hassle.
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+filebug is where you should file it
<Alonea> ok, I think it installed correctly now. also, KpackageKit is gone and everything seems to be dandy
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> help please
<kubuntu> hi
<James147> !ask | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubuntu> i am new to irc this is my first time sorry thank you bye
<ariabbas> ...
<ThePunisher60> hey all
<ThePunisher60> i'm beginning with kubuntu and i'd like some help with begining
<ThePunisher60> can you give me an advice o wich
<ThePunisher60> tutorial i should read
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ThePunisher60> okay thnx
<genii-around> ThePunisher60: Kubuntu also has a built-in help which is good reading. K-menu button..Applications...Help
<ThePunisher60> thnx
<ariabbas_> On
<kamran_> hello
<Daughain> Morning.
<peacelive> BluesKaj:
<peacelive> are you here
<peacelive> ?
<apparle> guys when I type a web address in krunner, why is the page downloaded first and then launched it in browser
<zelda> Hi how can I add application icons to a panel?
<Daskreech> You can drag them there
<zelda> Daskreech: No actually I am unable to drag them, they just dont move
<gomiboy> zelda: remember to unlock widgets first, then right click on the app you want -> add to panel
<zelda> Daskreech: yes i fiugred that out now, basically i had to create a new launcher on the panel i wanted to create icons
<zelda> and do right click > add to panel as you told
<Daskreech> zelda: great :)
<lovesthethianood> im tryign to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1570791 how do i figure out what port number i should use for my local port and the iphone port? in sudo iproxy <local port> <iPhone port>
<gomiboy> lovesthethianood: you can choose any <local port> you want (>1024 if non-root user), <iPhone port> should be 22 as he assumes you have installed openssh on the iphone
<lovesthethianood> thanks!
<lovesthethianood> gomiboy: i used 2222 22 for the local/iphone and then i followed the next step and i got this: r00t@PublicWifi:~/itunnel$ sudo ssh root@127.0.0.1 -p 2222 -D 9999
<lovesthethianood> [sudo] password for r00t:
<lovesthethianood> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<lovesthethianood> any idea what im doing wrong?
<gomiboy> wrong password? First it asks for sudo pwd (your user pwd) then it should ask for the iphone root pwd
<lovesthethianood> its not even aasking me for my password.
<gomiboy> "[sudo] password for r00t:"
<lovesthethianood> ~/itunnel$ sudo ssh root@127.0.0.1 -p 2222 -D 9999
<lovesthethianood> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<lovesthethianood> it asked me for it the first time but now its not asking at all
<lovesthethianood> this is from the otehr window with itunnle running:waiting for connection
<lovesthethianood> accepted connection, fd = 4
<lovesthethianood> Number of available devices == 1
<lovesthethianood> Requesting connecion to device handle == 1 (serial: d1f1afa8bd1d66ab968edaae1f725d10c8220a28), port 22
<lovesthethianood> usbmuxd_connect: Connect failed, Error code=3
<FloodBotK2> lovesthethianood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovesthethianood> Error connecting to device!
<gomiboy> lovesthethianood: seems a problem in openssh configuration on the iphone... but this isn't very kubuntu-related...
<lovesthethianood> Thank you gomi,any suggestions for a iphone realted freenode room?
<drbobb> DAE have problems using google earth on kubuntu?
<ooki2day__> hellp
<ooki2day__> *hello
<ooki2day__> help me, pls
<ooki2day__> I was restart my system. and i get message about crash plasma
<ooki2day__> each reloading I obtain the message about a crash
<ooki2day__> what can i do?
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: Hi
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: can u halp me?
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: what do you have when you login?
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: login is norm, kde load norm, but at enter to system, I got a message about crash
<ooki2day__> no widgets. panels not start
<ooki2day__> only willpaper
<ooki2day__> and i can't run properities(when I try to click at right buttom in mause)
<ooki2day__> this bug was appeared when I updated system
<ooki2day__> kubuntu 11.04
<Pici> : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ooki2day__> thx
<ooki2day__> not released, yes, but somebody using it, right?
<ooki2day__> in what server #ubuntu+1?
<Pici> ooki2day__: This one
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: ping
<ooki2day__> ?
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: what?
<Daskreech> Just checking if you get through in #kubuntu_1
<Daskreech> #ubuntu+1 I mean
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: Did you get a fix?
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: no(((
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: Does alt+f2 bring down a box from the top?
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: type in konsole
<Daskreech> press enter
<ooki2day__> next
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: type in kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 5 && plasma-desktop
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: what is sleep 5?
<Daskreech> a command
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: what she do?
<Daskreech> it puts the command line to sleep (does nothing) for 5 seconds
<Daskreech> you can type man sleep if you want to see more about the command
<ooki2day__> unnamed app(3690): "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication."
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: alright type plasma-desktop
<ooki2day__> bug again
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: went boom?
<Daskreech> ok try this
<Daskreech> killall plasma-desktop
<ooki2day__> next
<Daskreech> then mkdir -p  ~/bkup/plasma && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/bkup/plasma && plasma-desktop
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: hm...it's run plasma at standart?
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: what's standart?
<Daskreech> oh yes
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: the initial configuration
<Daskreech> it restores plasma to default
<Daskreech> but you have all your configs in ~/bkup/plasma so you can restore stuff if you like
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: this message relates to the default plasma? X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<ooki2day__>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<ooki2day__>   Resource id:  0x4e00019
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: plus it's not crashing anymore :D
<Daskreech> ooki2day__: where are you seeing that it can refer to many things
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: thx) i waiting your help many time)))
<Daskreech> most of the time if you see me in here you can ping
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: ok)
<Daskreech> I'm up and down this week and next but I'll normally get back to you
<ooki2day__> Daskreech: thx once more, i'm going sleep)
<ooki2day__> goodbye
<Daskreech> Sleep well :)
<Daskreech> Busy :)
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} Daskreech
 * Daskreech sKipps off smiling
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> my day is complete!
<Daskreech> I feel like mine is
 * Daskreech snoozes
#kubuntu 2011-04-08
<DaemonFC> is this the right place to ask a Kubuntu 11.04 question?
<Daskreech> DaemonFC: #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<hellder> boa noite
<hellder> good night
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me if there is a desktop wall paper changer for kde? something like desktop nova on gnome?
<rethus> have now 5.1 soundcard, but bass didn't work
<rethus> i have try alsamixer, but see no line for bass
<rethus> i have  Nvidia CK804 chip
<rethus> can anybody help me to get this 5.1 to work
<S74rk7> hey everyone! anybody still awake? :)
<asik> .
<MArta> .
<S74rk7> I have a problem... I think I need to rebuild KDE and Xorg if possible... in my other user profile (my primary) I updated KDE etc through the backports... and run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and long story short my profile now starts with 100% CPU usage...and continues to bog itself down until it becomes unresponsive..
<S74rk7> I have 6 desktops setup...each with various icons and widgets setup... I'm thinking in there could be the problem...
<asik> omg
<S74rk7> when I drop to a terminal - and run "top" I can see its Xorg that is using the processor between 40%-70%.. although when it does settle the is other processes that must be using it but are not displayed in my "System Monitor" under the processes tab...
<S74rk7> so.... my question is... Can I fix this ? or will I just reinstall Kubuntu... I have my home directory setup on another partition... encrypted... will I be able to remount this and use it as normal on a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.04 B1 ??
<S74rk7> or will I need to big long encryption key that is created when I first boot from a fresh install?
<S74rk7> asik: lol was omg @ me having 6 desktops and plasmoids on it or at the problem I have now ? Is this bad... :)
<well_laid_lawn> more then likely it is the graphics driver not working well with kde
<S74rk7> well my max resolution is something like 1366x768 or something?
<S74rk7> and I was having silly issues trying to set a decent resolution through HDMI on a 1080p...
<well_laid_lawn> it seems some graphics drivers report they do stuff that they don't and that gets kde working X alot
<S74rk7> I'm aiming at trying to learn all the commands to rebuild xorg... think I've found something here... but I want to run sudo commands from the spare profile I'm in now as it says I'm not a member of the sudoer groups :S
<well_laid_lawn> see if there is a newer driver for your vid card
<S74rk7> the plot thickens :)
<valorie> you could run jockey-kde
<valorie> or is it kde-jockey?
<valorie> one of the two
<S74rk7> Hi valorie!
<S74rk7> valorie: oh that BURG worked fine last I was talking to you... should check it out.. :)
<valorie> greetings
<valorie> what is burg?
<S74rk7> the GUI for grub...
<S74rk7> you said just to you all know how it turned out as it looked nice lol
<S74rk7> http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/Screenshots
<S74rk7> ^^^ just in case you were interested
<valorie> oh, right!
<valorie> good on you!
<bookbinder> ciao buona giornata a tutti
<S74rk7> anyone know the command I can use to check the version of jockey-kde?
<valorie> maybe jockey-kde --version ?
<valorie> worth a try....
<S74rk7> no luck :(
<S74rk7> is 'packagename' --version       only possible with some packages?  to get it to show its information.. I'm just wondering
<aperson> S74rk7↳ depends on the program, I'd either read the man page or see if there's a --help or -h
<S74rk7> ok thanking you
<S74rk7> I'm stuck... http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<S74rk7> is there a variation for git://<website>    to download a driver on that page?
<olja> ...
<S74rk7> I'm going to learn a thing or 2 by the time I have this repaired :) lol
<olja> this i a chanell in english, right?
<Peace-> olja: ya
<olja> ok, i am running KDE i swedish, so maybe there is not much help here then :)
<Peace-> olja: i guess there is a channel in your language
<Peace-> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> olja: oh wow xDnobody
<S74rk7> ok does anyone know how I can find my home directory encryption key?  or is it easy to remount a home directory in a new install of kubuntu?
<[mors]> hi gentes
<[mors]> **gents
<[mors]> after booting my pc from stand by, my 2nd screen (have dual setup) which is connected with a VGA port gets garbled. Works after a restart
<[mors]> switching to a console still shows the 1nd screen garbled.
<[mors]> wonder if there is a way to reset/reeload/rewhatever the framebuffer or graphics memory without restarting ?
<[mors]> if I disable and reenable the screen using krandr, the result is the same.
<thecaptain2000> hi, how can I get the list of packages installed?
<the_p_> hi. i have a question to gwenview. Is there a key combo for previous and next image?
<Peace-> thecaptain2000: easy
<Peace-> thecaptain2000: run kpackagekit
<Peace-> thecaptain2000: select installed
<thecaptain2000> true, these days I think too muhc in terms of bash
<Peace-> thecaptain2000: will apper a button , clickin on it you can
<thecaptain2000> much
<Peace-> export
<Peace-> thecaptain2000: i guess dpkg -L
<Peace-> in bash
<Peace-> or -l
<thecaptain2000>  dpkg --get-selections
<thecaptain2000> google is the master :)
<thecaptain2000> should use it more
<Peace-> -l
<Peace-> man dpkg
<Peace-> :P
<Walzmyn> just made the upgrade to 10.10 - now, how do I connect to a wireless router?
<Peace-> Walzmyn: as always...
<Walzmyn> my sys tray has no little gadget to do anything with the internet.
<Walzmyn> I tried starting knetworkmanager but don't seem to have one
<dayat> hello all
<dayat> when kubuntu 11.04 launched?
<Walzmyn> ok, I found the network management widget, but it won't go in the tray, just the desktop
<Walzmyn> dayat: 28th
<BentFranklin> A file is called "foo".  stat("Foo"), stat("FOO") and stat("foO") all return "foo"'s fileinfo.  How I turn off case-folding for stat?
<BentFranklin> ^How can I
<BentFranklin> I figured it out - this is on a Windows share.  Dang blasted Redmond infected bugs and misfeatures everywhere!
<LogicallyDashing> hi
<LogicallyDashing> I was using KDE4.6 from the PPAs, and then after an upgrade, Plasma started crashing every time I logged in, so I downgraded
<LogicallyDashing> (that is, uninstalled KDE entirely, removed PPA, reinstalled)
<LogicallyDashing> But now I can't log in at all, it starts the splash screen for a bit and then kicks me back to the login screen
<James147> LogicallyDashing: try creating a new user and seeing if you can login with them
<LogicallyDashing> James147: ok will do
<James147> LogicallyDashing: and make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<LogicallyDashing> James147, I made very sure of that
<usr01> dale
<usr01> ai dento
<[mors]> hi
<[mors]> how can I get the radeon driver version 6.14.1 on kubuntu 10.10 ?
<telecentro> eh o q
<peacelivea> [mors]: wait for the repository update
<faLUCE> hi. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on an acer aspire d255 netbook. as soon as I plug the network cable, the mouse pointer has motion problems ... there's a sort of conflict... what could I do?
<Pipolipo> hi ! how can I create some windows? I want input, text etc? Is it possible with Kdialog?
<James147> Pipolipo: what are you trying to do?
<Pipolipo> I want the user to submit informations thanks to a graphic windows
<Pipolipo> I could use several kdialog but it's not really efficient
<Pipolipo> You see James147 ?
<James147> Pipolipo: Then createing an actual program might be better ^^
<James147> Pipolipo: I would suggest learning python if you do not know any other lanuage ^^ its not too hard to get the hang of and kde has some nice bindings for it
<Pipolipo> You have an example James147 plz?
<faLUCE> hi. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on an acer aspire d255 netbook. as soon as I plug the network cable, the mouse pointer has motion problems ... there's a sort of conflict... what could I do?
<James147> Pipolipo: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/stories/BBS47.html
<Pipolipo> James147: is it possible with Perl too?
<James147> Pipolipo: I think so... though i dont know fi there are perl bindings... or how good they are
<Pici> Thats a lot of usrs
<James147> http://perlqt.sourceforge.net/ ^^ seems there are
<Pipolipo> Ok thx
<genii-around> Pici: Looks like someone is making a test of their quassel core
<Matthaeus> Is anyone familiar with the bug in KDE that causes the xorg process to slowly use more and more cpu time?
<Matthaeus> And, more importantly, is there a solution?
<Matthaeus> I have STFW'd and it seems that there are many proposed solutions but no real answers.
<Daskreech> Matthaeus: I'm assuming you did normal troubleshooting for X like turning off compositing?
<Daskreech> Matthaeus: Wait. CPU time?
<Daskreech> or CPU power?
<Matthaeus> So that we have our terminology straight, what do you mean by each?
<Matthaeus> I'm talking about the cpu % listed in top.
<Matthaeus> I do have compositing turned on at the moment, as it's not really worth it to me to be using KDE without it.
<James147> Matthaeus: Its worth turning it off for now ^^ to see if it makes a difference
<James147> Matthaeus: at least that way you can rule it out or not
<Matthaeus> True.
<Matthaeus> I had this problem with earlier versions of kde and switched to gnome for about a year.  I may have some cruft left over in my ~ that needs to be cleaned up.
<James147> Matthaeus: then testing a new user may also be useful
<Daskreech> Matthaeus: That's not CPU time :) that's CPU power :)
<Daskreech> Matthaeus: You can turn of compositing by pressing ^ShiftF12
<Daskreech> where ^ means ctrl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj how are you?
<Matthaeus> Daskreech: I'll give that a shot the next time it starts misbehaving.  Thank you!
<Daskreech> Matthaeus: Xorg does take a good portion of CPU esp if you have bad drivers and end up on Mesa
<BluesKaj> Hi Daskreech , fine thanks , and you ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I'm ok looking about breakfast
 * BluesKaj just had brunch
<Daskreech> apt-get install yum?
<CartoonCat> weeee
<CartoonCat> so i tracked my lockup issues to the ati drivers
<CartoonCat> which, how do i figure out the version that is installed? i know there is a stable version as my gentoo install does not lockup
<CartoonCat> (on the same box)
<genii-around> CartoonCat: If you're using the proprietary , apt-cache policy fglrx    if the regular builtin then xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<CartoonCat> genii-around: it was fglrx, but /what version/
<CartoonCat> i know that what ever the latest is that gentoo installs is stable (or at least doesnt lock up if i leave vbox running)
<CartoonCat> the binary package did not install fglrxinfo
<Daskreech> fglrx --version?
<Daskreech> CartoonCat: The apt-cache policy fglrx should tell you
<CartoonCat> Daskreech: yea 2:8.780-0ubuntu2 0
<Daskreech> There you go
<CartoonCat> oh doh the 2 was throwing me
<S74rk7> anyone ever used amarok to copy music to an ipod before?
<waqas> hello everyone
<waqas> need some help with kubuntu 10.04, anyone?
<James147> ^^
<peacelivea> James147: :P
<BluesKaj> hey Peace- , James147
<James147> Hey BluesKaj, Peace-
<Peace-> hey BluesKaj hey James147  :D well i have to complete
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yes back in KDE3 :-p
<S74rk7> Daskreech: no problem :)
<iconmefisto> is ktorrent still the default torrent client?
<DarthFrog> yes
<iconmefisto> I'm just upgrading lucid > maverick and saw a message saying ktorrent (and other things) is no longer supported by Canonical. thought maybe it had been replaced by something else
<DarthFrog> Lucid to Maverick?  Natty is due out at the end of this month.
<planrich> am I the only one having trouble with amrok? since the last update amrok keeps crashing after a track finished (only happens sometime)
<planrich> amarok*
<iconmefisto> yeah I'm trying to be cautious. I was going to wait for the next lts, but I'm feeling brave enough to move to maverick
<DarthFrog> planrich: It works for me.  Doesn't crash.
<Maverick_> Hello all! Russian whear?
<James147> planrich: you could try resetting amarok to its default settings ^^ (by moveing ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/)
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: If you're conservative, stay with Lucid.  Other than the new KDE (probably available in Lucid backports), I don't see anything really killer in Maverick.
<planrich> kk ill try that thx
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: which kde is new? is 4.6.2 available in lucid backports?
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: I thought it might be but it seems to only have been backported to Maverick.  Sorry about that, chief.
<James147> DarthFrog: only think one version of kde tends to end up in the backports
<DarthFrog> James147: One version of KDE or one version of Kubuntu?
<James147> kde ^^
<James147> only the next release tends to end up in the backports...
<iconmefisto> I'm assuming 4.6.2 is faster/smoother than previous? I notice performance improvements with each new kde upgrade
<James147> iconmefisto: generally the newer versions of kde improve on preformance
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: I can't really say I notice anything different.  It's a bug fix version.
<James147> and yes, i have noticed an improvment with each over the last... 4.6 included
<James147> ^^ that is in 4.6x over 4.5x ^^
<James147> not as much in 4.6.1 over 4.6.2 ^^ though bug fixes are welcome :)
<DarthFrog> Bug fixes are always welcome. :-)
<iconmefisto> remember how everyone freaked out about the changes (and bugginess/missing features) when kde4 was new? seems funny now
<tsimpson> and now it's Gnomes turn to get people freaking out
<DarthFrog> It certainly influenced the caution of the GNOMEs about their release of GNOME 3.0.
<James147> iconmefisto: it took a while to rewrite the features ^^ what i find funny is the horror in more people that thourght kde was trying to remove options and features on purpose :)
<DarthFrog> Urk, no!  That's what GNOME's for.
<DarthFrog> KDE is for button twiddlers, not for folks who are challenged by the interface of their toaster.
 * James147 agrees
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Daskreech> Maverick_: ^^^
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Gnome is actually being pretty forward for this
<Daskreech> They originally were just going to drop some old API and features and GNOME3 was to be a faster GNOME2
<Daskreech> Because they didn't think they needed much else and for fear of KDE4.0
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: GNOME is on a crusade to reduce its config options to On/Off.
<Daskreech> That's nothing new
<Daskreech> GnomeShell was actually against what they wanted to do. But they have been doing a LOT of marketing for it to avoid the backlash
<Daskreech> I don't know how much that will help since they are in the same situation. Most of the people who use the software are pure users. They are not developers or part of the community so they will get hit by shock
<Daskreech> Some people will trust the Gnome team and will stick through whatever they put out once it's explained
<Daskreech> Some people will just not want anything to change and will raise hell about it
<Daskreech> But I'm glad they are taking the path they are though
<Daskreech> Though I suspect that most distros will have Gnome3 and Gnome2 where most that went KDE 4 just did it and dumped KDE3
<Daskreech> Wow some nice GSoC stuff for KDE :-D
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  Gotta URL for that?
<Meister__> Hello Users
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas
<Daskreech> Meister_: Hello
<DarthFrog>  /msg Daskreech Thanks
<Daskreech> uh huh :)
<DarthFrog> Oops. :-)
<kevin6888296> DarthFrog: i like your nick
<DarthFrog> So do I. :-)
<kevin6888296> :o
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: I like th GSoC project on HTML support in KMail.  That's the only reason I'm using TBird over KMail.
<Daskreech> can't you just turn on HTML support in the options?
<Daskreech> I know it's off by default
<DarthFrog> I stopped using KMail because I can't forward an HTML email as HTML and strip out the original senders email address.
<DarthFrog> It's a privacy issue.
<Daskreech> ah
<subhashish> hello
<subhashish> how do i install mplayer in kubuntu 11.04 beta1
<subhashish> i cant find it in kpackagekit
<DarthFrog> subhashish: Try kmplayer.
<subhashish> no kpackagekit doesnt list kmplayer too
<Daskreech> subhashish: Add the repo for it
<subhashish> how do i do that?
<Daskreech> It is not there by default since it's illegal in some countries
<Daskreech> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DarthFrog> subhashish: mplayer and several front-ends for mplayer are available for Kubuntu.
<Daskreech> the question was how do you install them :)
<subhashish> i know how to add repos but just give me the correct repo with which i can install mplayer, please
<Daskreech> subhashish: multiverse
<subhashish> i mean the complete apt line
<Daskreech> subhashish: Just add multiverse to the line you have beside main
<subhashish> ok done thank you :)
<Guest14352> I have an issue with 11.04 64 bit, is this the place to ask?
<James147> Guest14352: #ubuntu+1 for prrelease
<Guest14352> thanks James147
<george> hello. when I try to run pcsx2 emulator on kubuntu 10.10 64 bits I get this http://pastie.org/1773468  Any help? Thanks in advance.
<DarthFrog> george: you've run into a bug.
<george> DarthFrog: Could you explain it better please?
<DarthFrog> george: Not really, I'm not a programmer. :-)  But the app has encountered a condition that seems to have terminally confuzzilicated it.
<DarthFrog> george: That pastebin is the system letting you know what the state was when the app went tits up.
<Torch> george: this information would help a dev familiar with the app to find the bug. as a user, it's worthless to you.
<george> Torch: Thanks. I thought someboy here could help me with that...
<Torch> george: you'd have to talk to people a lot more familiar with pcsx2 than you're going to find here, i guess.
<Ndition> hm
<Exilant> if i say "open with" for a file on a samba share, and type in a program, how can i tell kde to not download it first? for example, "dragon %u" does not work, is there some magic?
<Exilant> it loads large video files without it being necessary, and if i want to open a config file with kate, i edit some local copy instead.  If i select the kate icon in the menu, everything works as intended.
#kubuntu 2011-04-09
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hello
<genii-around> ubuntu: Hello. If you have some question concerning your Kubuntu, just to ask the channel generally, and someone may be able to assist.
<ubuntu> ok thanks. i just want to anybody refere me a chanel to ask something about iphone
<genii-around> ubuntu: There is a channel called ##iphone but how helpful it may be, i do not know
<joscar> ok thank you ganuu-around
<genii-around> You're welcome.
<modo> bonsoir tous
<Alonea> real quick, how do I get the grub menu to show up on bootup instad of the kubuntu logo?
<Alonea> like, is there a key combo I can press on boot?
<Axlin> it should appear if you press shift before the logo
<Alonea> Axlin: shift or esc? bah. will try both and hope menu comes up. I just need to do something real quick with it is all
<Axlin> i always thought it was shift, but it may be escape
<genii-around> grub1-esc grub2-shift
<Axlin> ah, good to know
<Alonea> Axlin: bah..neither worked.
<genii-around> Try left-shift only
<Alonea> genii-around: it was left shift
<Walzmyn> Alonea: there's a gizmo in system settings to edit the menu after your logged in
<Alonea> Walzmyn: I just wanted to boot a certain way just this once without having to change grub file, reboot, remember to change it back..etc. I have accidenta;;y brought up the grub menu before...bah
 * Walzmyn nods
<Alonea> I will try shift again. should I hold it down or just tap it over and over?
<genii-around> just hold down
<Alonea> ok, here we go again
<Alonea> there we go. holding down worked
<Alonea> checking out E4rat
<Alonea> wow....e4rat is awesome!
<Alonea> such a difference
<kannan_> anyone has any idea on this bug - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244645
<ubottu> KDE bug 244645 in ICal file resource "akonadi_ical_resource became mad, need to kill it" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<kannan_> it happens in my system well..what could be going wrong ?
<polllundra> list
<Daskreech> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daskreech> :)
<naftilos76> hi everyone, has anybody noticed a bug in kontact side bar? it is bug 250138 and is supposed to be fixed. i still have it when i try to change the settings of kontact's sidebar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250138 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashes with segfault" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250138
<Daskreech> Sure about that number?
<naftilos76> http://bugs.kde.org/250138
<ubottu> KDE bug 250138 in general "Kontact crashed when switching sidebar options (small to large icons, or, show icons only) (Qt 4 7) [QModelIndex, QSortFilterProxyModel::parent, QPersistentModelIndex::parent]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<naftilos76> correct
<kenneth__> hii?
<kenneth__> hola?
<matti__> ole ;P
<kenneth__> alguien habla español?
<kenneth__> skeak spanish?
<kenneth__> speak spanish?
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * nxfifteen is away: Gone away for now
<mudassar> Hello, can somebody help me to compile my code ...... here is the make file and at the end question is given please help me  (see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/591664/)
<markolomeho> bfsgfxy
<manitu> hi there.. a friend of mine updated his system and now he can't choose 1280x1024 on one of two screens
<manitu> he has 10.04.2 LTS
<moetunes> check the X log to find out why
<moetunes> manitu:  ^
<markolomeho> hi all
<BlaXpirit> hello
<manitu> moetunes, "Falling back to old probe method for vesa", ".. for fbdev" and "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exists
<manitu> that are all WW, rest is II, -- and **
<moetunes> manitu:  check the part where it tells about the monitors
<manitu> oh "No monitor specified for screen "Configured Screen Device". Using a default monitor configuration" .. how to change it? :o
<manitu> and the outputs have no monitor section
<manitu> its really strange because it was running on 1280x1024 all the time before updating
<manitu> for months
<manitu> (is it normal that it uses the radeon driver?)
<moetunes> around the middle of the X log it will tell of the resolutions it can use for the monitors - if he was using the proprietry driver he might need to reinstall it
<moetunes> bbiab
<kleopatra> Can anyone tell me where i should put an .vimrc file? I dont know what path it should have
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<peacelive> BluesKaj: hey
<peacelive> BluesKaj: back from skydive
<BluesKaj> hi peacelive . back from dreamland :)
<peacelive> BluesKaj: :P
<BluesKaj> skydiver eh ... cazy :)
<BluesKaj> crazy
<peacelive> yep :D
<javier_> Hi, I have an acer aspire 5742 and i have problems with powersafe. I think it always works at performance state and I can make it go to powersafing mode
<javier_> Hi, I have an acer aspire 5742 and i have problems with powersafe. I think it always works at performance state and I can make it go to powersafing mode
<javier_> it's i5 processor
<chris__> hello
<chris__> I have a problem houston
<chris__> ok so, yesterday everything is wonderful.  I do some auto updates in ubuntu 10.04. I turn off the computer and later when I turn it back on... GNOME no longer works correctly! KDE is good.. How do I repair gnome?
<Pante59> день добрый
<Pante59> есть кто живой?
<Walzmyn> !ru | Pante59
<ubottu> Pante59: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chris__> hello
<chris__> any expert ubuntu users around?
<e_t_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Walzmyn> depends on defination :)
<chris__> alrighty
<chris__> here goes...
<chris__> i have ubuntu 10.04
<chris__> I ran some auto updates
<chris__> now when I log into GNOME everything hangs.  KDE works fine.  I tried logging in as another user, gnome hangs for that user too.  Gnome apps work in kde... I want to fix gnome but I have no idea where to start.
<Walzmyn> chris__: have you tried #ubnutu - most here don't use gnome
<chris__> walz Ah, sorry about that. I tried them, they had no idea.
<chris__> well where would the logs be found on ubuntu that I can start looking through for desktops?
<e_t_> almost all logs are in /var/log
<chris__> is there a command that I can use to search for and fix broken packages?
<e_t_> sudo apt-get -f install
<chris__> what is weird is that im looking at synaptic now... and gnome is unchecked....
<chris__> although the libraries are all there'
<e_t_> check to see the ubuntu-desktop package is installed.
<Pante59> chris stypid
<cole_> I just installed a different windowing manager, and when I attempt to login my machine freezes at the login splash screen (which reads "kubuntu"). Is there some way to preempt the loading of the window manager at startup so that I access my machine via a command line?
<James147> cole_: if you want command line why do you need a window manager? use the vertual terminals (alt+crtl+F1...6 at kdm)
<DarthFrog> Cole. KDM is the display manager, which provides the graphical login.  If you disable it, you will boot to a command line session and can start X from there.
<James147> ^^ or you can force a commandline boot by appending 3 to the end of the boot line (such as with: http://www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Grub_boot_runlevel-3.html)
<Daskreech> cole_: Don't login ?
<DarthFrog> Right. Instead of logging in, press CTL-ALT-F1  to go to a virtual terminal.  Any F key, from 1 to 6, will do.
<cole_> I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F1 and I'm now working in a terminal. Where would I edit the settings which tells Kubuntu which window manager to load by default?
<DarthFrog> You could just delete the foreign wm you installed.  From the command line, "sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<cole_> What command would you issue to restart a kde session
<DarthFrog> If the display manager is still running, press ALT-F7 to go back.
<cole_> I want to restart it
<DarthFrog> Go back to the DM session and press ALT-E .  Or choose "Restart X server" from one of the pick list options there.
<BluesKaj> cole_, sudo service kdm (re)start
<peacelive> BluesKaj: natty kernel 2.6.38 swap 700mb :S
<BluesKaj> 700 only peacelive ?
<peacelive> well , on maverick i get 0
<BluesKaj> I have only 3G Ram on this pc ...never seen the swap used even during heavy loads like movies and DLs at once
<peacelive> BluesKaj: i have 1 gig
<peacelive> xD
<peacelive>  i will upgrade soon
<peacelive> anyway i think  it's a bug
<peacelive> never seen 250 of ram and 700 of swap
<peacelive> bah
<peacelive> BluesKaj: bye ==> i'll eat something it's 7.20 pm
<BluesKaj> yeah, time to get going here too ..see you guys tomorrow
<cole_> Every time I start my kubuntu machine, I have to reconfigure it to use both of my monitors. Is there somewhere where I can edit these settings once without having to reset them on startup?
<marxjohnson> cole_: the 2 ways I've solved that are through the ATI catalyst control center (if you're using ATI) or my manually creating an xorg.conf
<marxjohnson> not nice I know, but it's the only way I've done it
<cole_> marxjohnson:  where do you put the xorg.conf? Where did you find the specs/template for writing this file?
<DarthFrog> Cole: what video card do you have?
<DarthFrog> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DarthFrog> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<marxjohnson> cole_: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marxjohnson> man xorg.conf will give you the docs, but you'll probably want to google for an example of a set up with similar hardware to yours
<DarthFrog> Screwing around with xorg.conf is not for the faint of heart!
<Daskreech> cole_: you can go to default applications and choose another wm
<cole_> I don't have a 'xorg.conf' file at all. Is there some way to auto generate it>
<cole_> It should be located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but there's nothing there/
<Daskreech> cole_: There is no file. X auto assumes what's in there. If you make one the it will obey it
<cole_> Daskreech: Do you know where there's a template for creating xorg.conf?
<Daskreech> cole_: What Video card do you have?
<cole_> nvidia
<cole_> 8800GT
<draik> Can somone confirm that I can run my PCI Express 2.0 video card alongside a PCI video card, simultaneously?
<draik> I want to have VGA and HDMI from PCI-E 2.0 and DVI from PCI
<Daskreech> cole_: nvidia has  tool to autogenerate one
<Daskreech> I don't remember what it's called now though :(
<Daskreech> draik: I'd say yes you can I can'ttell you that it will be trivial
<pedro674> Hola.........
<Walzmyn> there's an nvidia-xconfig in my path
<cole_> Walzmyn: in your path?
<pedro674> Aolguien que tenga una idea del UAE
<pedro674> en linux
<Walzmyn> cole_: just means that application exists on my computer, I didn't run it to see what it'd do
<Walzmyn> !sp | pedro674
<pedro674> Alguien en castellano
<Walzmyn> bah
<Walzmyn> !es | pedro674
<ubottu> pedro674: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pedro674> Gracias.....
<draik> Thanks, Daskreech
<cole_> In what configuration file is the default window manager to be run at startup installed?
<cole_> In what configuration file is the default window manager to be run at startup *specified*?
<Walzmyn> cole_: you talking about which manager is running when you login or is run after you log in?
<cole_> Walzmyn: I don't understand the distinction.
<Daskreech> cole_: I think its controlled by ksmserver but you can change it in system setting
<Walzmyn> cole_: one is managing all the gui stuff when your typing in your password. then you can log into kde or gnome or what have you
<cole_> Daskreech: system settings?
<cole_> there must be a simple text file somewhere which says "Use this window manager at startup" I want to edit this file.
<cole_> Walzmyn: The latter.
<cole_> I want to edit the configuration file which selects between kde or gnome.
<Walzmyn> cole_: when you're logging in, there's a menu there to select what your logging into. It's usually goingt o the last one you used
<Daskreech> cole_: check the config file for ksmserver
<cole_> Daskreech: How could I discover where this file is?
<Daskreech> cole_: ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserver,rc
<Daskreech> pretty much all KDE programs keep the config in ~/.kde/share/config
<cole_> Okay, looking at the file . . .
<cole_> I don't see where the file indicates the window manager in use
<Daskreech> cole_: does it run kwin?
<cole_> yes
<Daskreech> that's your window manager then
<cole_> Do you know what xmonad is?
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: That's a display manager not a window managet
<Daskreech> manager
<Daskreech> man xmonad
<Daskreech> it will tell you what that is about
<Daskreech> man is the manual command
<cole_> I don't see how it's possilbe that I'm running kwin the wm I'm using is xmonad.
<cole_> I'm using xmonad right now.
<cole_> why would it say kwin? Aren't they mutually exclusive?
<Daskreech> you can switch them out at will
<Daskreech> if you type kwin --replace you will start using kwin
<Daskreech> type xmonad --replace and you will switch back
<Daskreech> which ever one is run last wins
<cole_> kwin --replace yields: "It looks like there's already a window manager running. kwin not started.
<cole_> Well, I'd like to make certain that on startup I'm not running xmonad but am instead running kwin. What do I need to do to ensure this?
<Daskreech> srs?
<Daskreech> the replace option is supposed to do exactly that. Replce what ever is there
<cole_> ?srs?
<Daskreech> Serious?
<cole_> I typed kwin --replace and it gave me that message.
<Daskreech> cole_: press alt+f2 and type default then press ente
<Daskreech> enter
<Daskreech>  the rest should be pretty obvious
<cole_> Alt-F2 doesn't do anything.
<Daskreech> cole_: course it doesn't :)
<Daskreech> cole_: type krunner in the konsle to get the drop down cli
<Daskreech> hi shadeslayer
<Daskreech> bleah
<Daskreech> hi sheytan
<Daskreech> Though I'm happy to see you too shadeslayer :)
<Raven> So, I have the problem where turning on compositing will, over time, cause the xorg process to use 100% of the cpu it's on.  Googling has returned a plethora of different answers.  I'm wondering if there is an actual answer or if it's just something I have to deal with?
<cole_> What is the difference between kdm and kwin?
<Daskreech> cole_: one is your display manager it is controlled by X and allows you to login. It's the process that lets X know when it should stop running
<cole_> which one?
<Daskreech> cole_: the other is your window manager and allows you to move windows around as a very basic requirement it will also allow you other things if it has the capabilities. It is controlled by you and can be switched out to something else that fits your needs
<Daskreech> KDE = KDE Display Manager
<cole_> display manager refers to the physical monitor and window to the logical screen?
<Daskreech> kwin = KDE Window (manager)
<Daskreech> cole_: No Display manager is logical screen it has almost no input on what happens once you login.
<cole_> KDE is based on Qt. How does Kde represent a window, as a QWidget?
<Daskreech> A window is the same as any other windowed GUI it's what most people refer to as a "program" It's the box that you see on the screen
<Daskreech>  it also includes pop up dialog boxes, save as file pickers and any other item on the screen that "floats" and can be moved
<Daskreech> Raven: you probably have a Driver bug. Check in #kwin if they haev more info. You may be able to help them track down a solution
<Raven> Daskreech, think I'll just get laughed at if I'm running an nvidia gpu?
<Daskreech> Raven: Kwin guys don't laugh
<Daskreech> I think most of them are runing on Nvidia in any case
<Raven> How's the ATI/AMD support these days?
<Daskreech> Raven: you might have to be a bit more specific
<Daskreech> Support for what and at what class card
<Raven> Let me ask a different question:  what card would you recommend for kde compositing to work flawlessly?
<Daskreech> I have a 45xx class ATI that works fine except for Blur on opensource drivers
<Daskreech> I would probably say long term right ATI would be a good bet they seem pretty serious about having the Open source drivers being a very good experience to Linux users
<Daskreech> Just taking a while to get there
<Daskreech> Intel has (had?) very good stable drivers but they aren't really that great for video cards though obviously good enough for Desktops and Windows 7 class effects
<Daskreech> nvidia probably has the best set of drivers now but they are all closed and they regularly drop old cards from support so if you don't have good FOSS support you gotta kludge old drivers to new kernels
<Raven> Hrm.  8400 too old for current support?
<Daskreech> I don't keep that close a tab on that stuff anymore
<Daskreech> If you want to check out issues with compositing in kde and your drivers then you can ask in #kwin
<Daskreech> if you just want to delve into Graphics in Linux head over to #phoronix
<areichman> After installing a set of updates yesterday, my plasma-desktop no longer runs. I start the computer and it crashes, running plasma-desktop from konsole does the same thing. Is this a known thing (hopefully with a known solution)?
<areichman> I'm on kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.6
<Daskreech> areichman: did you try a config reset?
<areichman> is that erasing my .kde folder?
<Daskreech> areichman: no please don't do that
<areichman> good, I really didn't want to. I like my settings the way they are :-)
<areichman> what do you mean by config reset, then?
<Daskreech> areichman: it's removing somethings from ~/.kde but you don't need to kill the whole directory
<Daskreech> That would remove some importantthings like mail that might be hard to get back
<Daskreech> But try this
<Daskreech> mkdir -p ~/bkup/plasma && kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 5 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/bkup/plasma && plasma-desktop
<areichman> Daskreech: that fixed it. Thank you. I wonder what happened...
<areichman> there have been a few updates to kde stuff lately, but I didn't do those last night
<areichman> maybe that was the first time I'd restarted since doing the last set, though, 'cause I haven't changed any of my plasma settings recently
<Daskreech> If you really want to know you can replace the files in ~/,kde/share/config with the bkup ones one by one till it crashes
<Daskreech>  then take out the config lines till you know which one is causing it
<areichman> I think I'll pass on that :-) But thank you for your help
<lovesthethianood> how do i mount an iphone so i can upload the pics off it?
<lovesthethianood> it used to pop uop automaticaly from the bar that had my k menu but ive lost my desktop/kmenu/everything
<lovesthethianood> answeres to either propblem would be helpfull. right clicking my desktop has no effect,the little penut/cashew? thing in the top right corner is gone as well as the rectangle desktop area? in the top left corner,all applets and my menu bar
<areichman> lovesthethianood: is this a recent thing?
<lovesthethianood> just being able to upload my photos would make me happy. im content in running things froma  CLI/alt f2 menu
<lovesthethianood> the desktop? no its been gone for 2-3 weeks now
<areichman> have you tried resetting the configuration of your desktop? It worked for me just now
<areichman> a command like this: mkdir -p ~/bkup/plasma && kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 5 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/bkup/plasma && plasma-desktop
<lovesthethianood> theres  kde crash report at startup but it says its probably not helpfuill
<lovesthethianood> yessum that worked great! do you think its fixed for good or will i have to repeat at every reboot
<areichman> I think it's fixed
<areichman> it made new configuration files
<areichman> I don't know what the issue was from the old ones, though, so if it happens again, try and remember what the last changes you made to your desktop were (what widgets were added, etc.)
<areichman> also, as far as your iPod goes, it should still be there, you're just not getting the notificatoin
<areichman> things usually get mounted in /media/the-name-of-your-device
<lovesthethianood> hmmm the iphone shows up but it says theres no pictures on it and it wont show up from teh upload photo options on facebook.
<lovesthethianood> gwenview finds it but says its folders are empty
<lovesthethianood> and its not in /media/
<gazra> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu 10.10 and I'm having problems to use my Webcam mic, When I configure it as preferen in Phono it just doesn't work, after clicking apply it seems to configure it, but if I close it and go back to Phono it's not changed.
<gazra> Could someone please help me? I can't use skype!
<tertl3> gazra: hey
<tertl3> did you install pavucintrol and padevchooser?
<tertl3> oops, pavucontrol*
<gazra> Not yet
<tertl3> do that
<gazra> tertl3: I'm doing it now
<gazra> And then?
<tertl3> and then use pavucontrol to choose your cam device
<gazra> tertl3: They are already isntalled
<tertl3> i have to do this to get my speakers working after a fresh install
<tertl3> or my soundcard i should say
<gazra> tertl3: Why isn't it possible to configure it through Phono any more?
<tertl3> gazra: idk, its a KDE thing I think
<tertl3> as long as it works, I don't ask why, only how :)
<scan> hello, I have just built in a new motherboard and had to plug my speakers to some other coloured plug, not the standard speaker output. Can anyone tell me how to re-map the exits in kubuntu?
<Daskreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Daskreech> scan: udev? though it may be a driver issue
<scan> Daskreech:  I dunno, it is only about the plugs and such... headphones, stuck in standard output work
<Daskreech> isn't that where headphones should go?
<scan> no idea, i only want both at once
<gazra> tertl3: skype is still not getting the webcam mic, ;-(
<tertl3> gazra: i dont use skype so idk
<tertl3> if your webcam works then its a skype issue
<gazra> tertl3: ok, I'll keep searching, on gnome skype was working with pulse audio!! And skype is QT!!!
<tertl3> gazra: there you go then
<gazra> tertl3: Actually to be fair, it was working before the last kde update!
<tertl3> although I'de think that someone has solved the issue on KDE
<tertl3> gazra: 10.10 or 10.04?
<tertl3> or 11
<gazra> 10.10 with kubuntu PPA
<tertl3> i see
<tertl3> i am still on 10.04
<tertl3> maybe it works on 10.04 KDE?
<gazra> 10.04 was working fine
<tertl3> i did some thinking about using new betas and newer releases
<gazra> As I said 10.10 was working, it just stop working with the last update
<tertl3> and I just could not justify moving away from the LTS
<tertl3> maybe if I was a serious dev
<tertl3> but I am just a casual user for the most part
<tertl3> actually I am using 10.04 with kernel 2.6.38.2 :)
<lovesthethianood> hi my iphone is reconized when it plugs in by facebook cant find it via its phot uplpaoder and its not found in /media/ it shows up in gwen view with no photos in its folders. whats up?
<lovesthethianood> BTW teh phone works fine on windoze based machines
<tertl3> mac too
<lovesthethianood> no idea about mac.
<tertl3> think about it
<greendevil> i am needing some help
<lovesthethianood> tertl3: i think im mising your point. the iphone used to work fine now it doesnt. something is amiss with linux. could you elaborate?
<lovesthethianood> im sure it would work fine with mac os im just wondering what changed/wrong with kubuntu
<tertl3> lovesthethianood: sorry, idk
<tertl3> lovesthethianood: 10.04 or 10.10?
<greendevil> i am trying to add a lexmark printer to my computer that has linux
<valorie> from what I've heard, lexmark is evil, bad, and nasty
<valorie> :(
<greendevil> i like lexmark
<valorie> hehe
<valorie> some are partial to Darth Vader, too
<valorie> :-)
<greendevil> lol
<BlaXpirit-UA> Hey, I was wondering if it's possible to enable automatic updates for everything (not only security), without any confirmation?
<tertl3> BlaXpirit-UA: maybe you could write a script for that
<BlaXpirit-UA> Couldn't find this anywhere and didn't want to ask on forums...
<BlaXpirit-UA> what kind of script?
<tertl3> a shell script
<BlaXpirit-UA> yes, i know :D
<tertl3> sudo apt-get update every day @ 2;00?
<tertl3> should be possbile
<BlaXpirit-UA> hmmm, seems OK
<BlaXpirit-UA> can I put some notification after anything has been updated?
<tertl3> sure
<BlaXpirit-UA> how? :P
<tertl3> i'm not sure exactly , but maybe put in in a start-up script so it runs from time you boot up?
<BlaXpirit-UA> i mean... if nothing needs to be updated, do nothing; else update and show a notification
<BlaXpirit-UA> could make a plasmoid, but... i have a bad experience with it
<BlaXpirit-UA> they seem to make the environment slow, if written by someone unexperienced...
<tertl3> yes, plasmoid adds confusion to a newb like me
<BlaXpirit-UA> well, I could parse the output of apt-get...
<BlaXpirit-UA> but there has to be a better way
<tertl3> BlaXpirit-UA: yeah, my guess is that someone has done this already
<BlaXpirit-UA> but wait -- doesn't it need a password?
<tertl3> it should
<BlaXpirit-UA> will i have to write my password inside the script? :S
<Daskreech> valorie: They are the only peopel I can thin k of with open source printer drivers
<greendevil> does anyone know how to add a lexmark printer to a computer with linux
<tertl3> password could be automated i'de think
<Daskreech> !lexmark
<BlaXpirit-UA> automated, yes... but for that   it would have to be written as plain text
<Daskreech> damn bot :-p
<BlaXpirit-UA> huh
<valorie> I think what you are looking for, BlaXpirit-UA, is a cron-job
<tertl3> BlaXpirit-UA: i'm not saying I know how, but just saying that i think its possible
<valorie> google for cron
<Daskreech> greendevil: Did you try cups?
<valorie> or man cron
<BlaXpirit-UA> "cron" blah
<greendevil> no
<BlaXpirit-UA> scheduling is not a problem
<tertl3> yes you want cron
<BlaXpirit-UA> updating itself  is
<tertl3> i once used cron to automate irssi startup
<BlaXpirit-UA> okay
<BlaXpirit-UA> but really, it's not a problem
<BlaXpirit-UA> i asked about updates  :S
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: I think you can
<Daskreech> i would not recommend it
<tertl3> BlaXpirit-UA: yes, sometimes linux security can be counter productive :\
<BlaXpirit-UA> because... i selected "install all updates" and unchecked "show notifications"
<BlaXpirit-UA> seems right, but
<BlaXpirit-UA> there simply were no updates -_-
<BlaXpirit-UA> "would not recommend"... I heard such things, but I think I trust the developers, and anyway, I just click OK anytie an update arrives
<ooki2day__> hello
<Daskreech> The developers cannot know the details of your machine
 * tertl3 goes back to shining his boots
<ooki2day__> I want open the file *.run for writing. how can I do this?
<Daskreech> I trust them to make good judgement based on what they know but they can't know my situation as well as I can
<BlaXpirit-UA> i like the way you're saying everything but what I need
<Daskreech>  It's also problematic once you start mixing repos
<tertl3> i mean updates arent that often, why not just type  in password?
<BlaXpirit-UA> dunno
<BlaXpirit-UA> it's tiring?
<tertl3> regardless, cron is probably a good bet
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: Try update  kpackagekit but I think that all updates should work
<BlaXpirit-UA> i think i have the latest version of KDE
<tertl3> cron is basically for starting a script at boot up
<BlaXpirit-UA> that's! not! a! problem!
<Daskreech> It's a kpackagekit issue not kde
<tertl3> so you could say sleep 5000, then update
<Daskreech> KDE doesn't care about the delivery mechanism
<BlaXpirit-UA> well, i'll try again "all updates" and no notifications
<tertl3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: you can check in #kubuntu-devel if there are known issues
<BlaXpirit-UA> Cron-apt only downloads new packages. If you are a desktop user, you will be notified that there are updates waiting by a down-arrow icon in the notification area
<BlaXpirit-UA> great
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: so kill the notifier then?
<BlaXpirit-UA> lol.
<BlaXpirit-UA> if i kill it, nothing happens
<BlaXpirit-UA> i have to accept the whole thing
<BlaXpirit-UA> and write password probably
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: No just get the Command line to do constant silent updates and then kill all GUI stuff
<BlaXpirit-UA> but command line stuff needs a password, i think
<BlaXpirit-UA> the *sudo* thing
<Daskreech> no it doesn't
<Daskreech> not if you tell it not too
<BlaXpirit-UA> ok then, please tell me the command to install all the updates that doesn't require a password
<BlaXpirit-UA> or is it something more sopisticated?
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: more sophisticated
<Daskreech> You can tell sudo to not ask for a password
<BlaXpirit-UA> that's even more horrifying
<Daskreech> I think that youcan also make it do that on a command by command basis
<BlaXpirit-UA> THAT'S the "not recommended" thing
<BlaXpirit-UA> o.o
<tertl3> yeah its in a config file
<tertl3> i remember doing it on Fedora
<Daskreech> Or you can just make a user who only has access to apt-get and have them have password less access to that one command
<Daskreech>  they can update in the background for you
<tertl3> for all that su -c nonsense
<Daskreech> tertl3: hmm? what about su -c ?
<BlaXpirit-UA> i really dont know much of this :(
<BlaXpirit-UA> just moved to linux recently
<tertl3> Daskreech: i was just saying that I fixed sudo to not ask for password in Fedora
<Daskreech> tertl3: sudo isn't su
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: ok welcome to Linux :)
<tertl3> Daskreech: i know
<Daskreech>  BlaXpirit-UA: what are you confused about?
<BlaXpirit-UA> currently, the update system
<BlaXpirit-UA> it's all so nice, but
<tertl3> but I made Fedora use sudo without a password instaed of su -c
<BlaXpirit-UA> i want it to be done automatically
<Walzmyn> BlaXpirit-UA: you useing kpackagekit?
<tertl3> BlaXpirit-UA: for all of this, you could have typed in a million passwords :)
<BlaXpirit-UA> yes
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: the link that tertl3 gave you should work
<Daskreech> tertl3: Learning isn't efficent :)
<BlaXpirit-UA> but it's weekly, and either not automatically or "for advanced users"
<tertl3> thats true
<Daskreech> use of knowledge is but it requires knowledge first
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: When do you want it done?
<BlaXpirit-UA> maybe  every hour
<Daskreech> so make it hourly then
<BlaXpirit-UA> but it doesn't remove confirmation! -_-
<Daskreech> That's a touch ridiculous unless you are on kubuntu+1 but thats even more dangerous
<BlaXpirit-UA> OK, the Advanced Alternative seems promising
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: Kill the GUI notifier
<BlaXpirit-UA> I'll try it, when I make sure the thing really can't be updated without notification
<BlaXpirit-UA> i'll tell you for the third time
<BlaXpirit-UA> gui nnotifier is the only thing that makes it possible
<BlaXpirit-UA> it notifies me about updates, and only then I click to update
<BlaXpirit-UA> it's the way KPackageKit works
<BlaXpirit-UA> ..
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: Sure I'd advise you keep the GUI notifier for a week or so until you are pleased with how the automation works
<Daskreech>  the GUI-notifier does nothing but notify
<BlaXpirit-UA> Well, thank you very much for help.
<BlaXpirit-UA> I'll try to kill the notifier later
<Daskreech> BlaXpirit-UA: what you are seeing is about 6 systems all working together
<Daskreech> To you it looks seamless and may seem as if the notifer is crucial. It's actually the least needed part of the system
<BlaXpirit-UA> well, I have 4 updates, and it doesn't seem to do anything now that I've disabled the notification
<Daskreech> bug 586497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<tertl3> he/she left
<Daskreech> yeah
<quant> hello, if I install 11.04 beta and keep updating, will I end up with a system identical to final release once it's released?
<Exilant> not neccessarily
<quant> if some new packages get included etc., right?
<Exilant> you *might* end up with one, but debian packages handle config files a bit poorly
<quant> I see
<quant> thanks
<Exilant> i mean i did it a couple of times, and it works
<Exilant> but afaik such installations are unsupported
<quant> ok, got you
<Exilant> and btw, natty is running fine here today
<quant> I guess it's a lot less "beta" than the Unity variant since it's standard KDE
<quant> is it KDE 4.6.1 or 4.6.2 in Natty beta?
<Exilant> 4.6.2
<quant> cool, thanks and later...
<Walzmyn> got an update procedure giving me the option to see the difference between two files - how do I read the difference output?
<Exilant> and imho natty with 4.6 is a bit more stable than mavrick with 4.6 backports
<quant> Exilant, excellent ;-)
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: Can You paste bin it
<Walzmyn> emm, not anymore, I went with "keep the old one"
<Walzmyn> Daskreech: there were '+' signs in front of most lines and '-' signs in front of some. I didn't know which was the new and which was the old
<Exilant> Walzmyn: that might depend on the frontend, but afaik it's the diff format
<Daskreech> It is
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: man diff
<Daskreech> or take diff and run it against some files to get the hang of it
<Exilant> i guess the sane way would be to have the proposed changes with + and the old ones with -
<Exilant> but i'm not sure
<Daskreech> iitwill be file that you have file that you are going to replace it with
<Daskreech> the file that you currently have will be the base
<Walzmyn> diff's man page gives differnt signs for old / new than what I was served up by apt
<Walzmyn> it's OK, I opened the existing file on my drive via nano and found something specific I had set in it, so I told apt to keep the old one
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: :-)
<Daskreech> still helps to learn how to read that
#kubuntu 2011-04-10
<Walzmyn> I've loaded / updated everything I can find to connect my ipod to Linux. When i start rhythmbox it shows it for a split second, then drops it. Amarock does nothing
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: did you update the libipod?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech: i finally got it to show up in amarok, but it's only music, nothing to do with the videos
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: what did you do?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech: it won't show up if it's plugged in first. HAve to start Amarok, then plug ipod in
<Daskreech> Ah umm a little strange
<Daskreech> hopefully they update that
<Walzmyn> I've been running Winders in a Virtualbox to use itunes, but for some reason it's stopped seeing the ipod. So I was looking for other means of access
<Walzmyn> Unfortuently I've got a new one with ios 4.2, which seems to be giving linux sync fits
<ricardo> cuek
<Walzmyn> ah, well, digikam shows the pictures on the ipod, thas good. Now if i can just get it to show a preview instead of a list
<Walzmyn> I still don't see anyway to chnage my video files in the ipod
<Daskreech> Change?
<antonio_> hi....I'm trying to print on a remote printer...the printer is detected but it doesn't print
<antonio_> what is the package to install to have samba config in systemsettings
<Walzmyn> kdenetwork-fileshareing
<Phropet> ola
<b3rz3rk3r_> hi guys, iv just installed Kubuntu and iv managed to figure out how to get redshift running, but i cant find how to set it to run on boot, can anyone help me with this?
<Phropet> sorry, but i can't understand... i'm brasilian
<Phropet> do you want set kubuntu on boot?
<b3rz3rk3r_> no, gtk-redshit
<b3rz3rk3r_> redshift*
<Phropet> hmm... i don't know this thing
<b3rz3rk3r_> it changes the colour temperature of your screen
<Phropet> hmm...
<Dragnslcr> b3rz3rk3r_- in System Settings, search for Autostart
<Walzmyn> system settings >> Starup and shutdown >> autostart
<b3rz3rk3r_> thats what im looking for! thanks guys :D
<Craigwd_2000> Where can I find archived older versions of AMD64 Kubuntu like the original 10.04 DVD....?  I had very good experience with the original AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04 DVD offering to fix/repair my XP NTFS partition's MBR/Boot Sector but I've tried to boot the much newer 10.04.2 maintenance release & it doesn't offer to fix/repair my MBR/Boot Sector anymore...
<claydoh> Craigwd_2000: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<claydoh> specifically http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<Craigwd_2000> Claydoh: I've already been there & the original Kubuntu 10.04 isn't in there...  I could only find the much newer AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04.2 DVD ISO Image...
<claydoh> Craigwd_2000: oops sorry http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/lucid/
<claydoh> maybe it doesn't offer to fix the mbr as it isn't broken?
<claydoh> Craigwd_2000: why would it have to do that?
<claydoh> well more than once, that is
<Craigwd_2000> Claydoh: I'm not sure...; maybe this is actually a completely different issue...; the last time I tried to boot into it I got a really weird error about it not finding NT's bootmgr/maybe it's missing & I don't know how exactly to get it back safely without having to re-format & re-install both XP & Linux...
<claydoh> dunno, I have not dual booted since windows ME :/
<claydoh> so my experiences there are nil these days
<Craigwd_2000> I can't use the XP CD-ROM's Repair Install function or Admin Console either...: my HP PC doesn't support Legacy USB Devices like USB floppy drives during XP's NT Installer part of the Install...; i.e.: the F6 Have Disk option is permanently broken as a result of it too...
<Craigwd_2000> Which is the only way to load AHCI drivers/storage drivers manually...; if your PC's BIOS properly support Legacy USB Devices (mine doesn't...).
<Craigwd_2000> supports*
<petete> you can remaster the windows installation cd and add the drivers you need
<hellslinger> hi guys! so I just installed natty and kubuntu, there is a strange TTS voice that says "welcome to <unintelligible>" and a gnome terminal launches... anyone know what that is?
<DarthFrog> hellslinger: Anything to do with Natty is best discussed on #ubuntu+1.  For the record, though, I'm running Natty and I don't see that behaviour.
<hellslinger> DarthFrog: I think I discovered it was a gnome3 package called orca. No idea why it was starting in kde. I'll check out that channelThanks!
<dare_56> how do you set up an irc network
<mm5> Hi there!!! someone from Chile???
<xieyi> when I update kde to 2.6 from backport, an error claimed that "trying to overwrite /usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/kdevphpdocs.mo which is also in package kdevelop-php-docs-l10n-ca 1.0.1-1."
<xieyi> Do you know how to get rid of this error message and the update through?
<xieyi> sorry it is kde 4.6
<xieyi> have you experienced the same error recently?
<kamran> hello
<xieyi> hi
<xieyi> I have upgrade from kde 4.5 to kde 4.6.2 and got segment fault every time the desktop is started
<xieyi> Is there any solution?
<xieyi> or is there any way to down grade to 4.5
<xieyi> will I be able to solve the problem if I do a release upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 alpha?
<xieyi> will the problematic packages of kde 4.6.2 be purged?
<jellyware> evening everyone
<tatie> can someone help me. i've installed new KDE4.6 as i had problem playing AudioCD. Now when i choose shutdown form menu computer goes into shutdown . for a while but then it just doesn't shutdown. isntead it shows one firstual console tty1
<tatie> just like if i would do a Crtl+Alt+F1
<tatie> how to make it shut down propperly
<tatie> ?
<robbit10> ARGH! plasma-desktop is segfaulting every time I log in
<robbit10> My KDE doesn't work at all
<robbit10> Anyone?
<kevin__> can any one suggest me an software for the hard disk analyser in kubuntu??
<liviu> how can i install my web cam on kubuntu 10
<liviu> hello
<Exilant> does someone have an idea how to run a command if an external monitor is plugged in/out?
<Exilant> or, the big picture, if my laptop connects to a hdmi monitor, choose hdmi sound output, activate hdmi monitor output, and if i disconnect, turn them off
<MicMuc> list
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<archteefa> i have a problem setting up a hidden wireless network on kubuntu
<archteefa> it was running fine on Ubuntu
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I check in natty that my graphic card driver is installed or not? In additional drivers its not showing my ATI driver :/ it does in maverick
<k0s> русские есть?
<BluesKaj> !ru | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<b3rz3rk3r_> hi guys, im having trouble getting "gtk-redshift" to autostart. it is in the autostart menu and is checked, i have even set the entries as executable just incase that was the problem, but it is still not working. Any ideas?
<Hakan__> hi
<juan_> hello, who can helpme to install barry in kubuntu 10.10
<lovesthethianood> /join #ubuntu
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<scottamunga> hi everyone. I tried to use the last.fm plugin, and it said I need to be a paid subscriber.  The website says US residents do not have to pay.  What's going on?
<scottamunga> I tried to use the last.fm plugin in Amarok 2.4, and it said I need to be a paid subscriber.  The website says US residents do not have to pay.  What's going on?
<scottamunga> Have they changed the rules?
<BluesKaj> scottamunga, your IP doesn't resolve to a complete address , so last.fm is interpreting your IP as offshore
<scottamunga> i see. is there a fix, or should I just move on? I haven't tried listening on the website yet.
<scottamunga> I guess if the problem is on my IP's end, it wouldn't matter.
<BluesKaj> scottamunga, blame sbcglobal
<scottamunga> What's weird though is it works in Rhythmbox under GNOME, but I've been in a KDE mood lately :P
<scottamunga> I also love Amarok
<BluesKaj> scottamunga, we have a provider here that does the same thing..traces the IP to the middle of nowhere ...probly a sat downlink
<scottamunga> sorry to hear that BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> scottamunga, well you can always install Rhythmbox oh kde too
<scottamunga> Hey did you update to KDE 4.6? What do you think?
<BluesKaj> on
<scottamunga> oh I still have it (I have GNOME and KDE both installed)
<scottamunga> kubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> 4.6 is fine
<scottamunga> agreed
<scottamunga> thanks for your help BluesKaj, take care.
<Raven> So, I've disabled compositing and created a completely new user and I'm still seeing xorg taking up 100% of the cpu that it's on.  Any suggestions?
<baron86> Hi there
<baron86> I got a problem with a USB Flash.. Cannot Format it! The problem is with the partition table. Can anyone please help me?
<tamran> howdy everyone, I have a problem logging into Kubuntu (i'm using 11.04 beta).  I've done two things to possibly mess things up.  1) I upgraded (during the process it uninstalled some KDE components).  or 2) I tried messing with Plasma themes
<tamran> either way, I get into the kde login (graphical) part and when I log in, it just resets and brings me back to the login screen over and over again
<tamran> can anyone message me if they are willing to help and/or have an idea
<tamran> many thanks in advance :)
<Exilant> tamran: have you tried creating a new user, then logging in as that user?
<tamran> Exilant: I'll give that a try ... I'm rusty in command line but brb
<tamran> what is the command to create a new user again (in command line)?
<litfan> addusr
<tamran> useradd
<tamran> got it
<tamran> Exilant: holy cow, a new user worked
<tamran> Exilant: so there's something broken with my user config files I'm guessing
<Exilant> seems so
<tamran> Exilant: can I wipe them all and start from scratch?
<tamran> like delete a particular directory or something?
<tamran> Exilant: btw, thanks a bunch for the info so far :)
<Exilant> there's .kde, but i'd advice against deleting it. try renaming .kde to .kde_old or so, then try to log in
<Exilant> .kde contains konversation chat logs, kopete logs, on some systems also the mails
<Exilant> so you might lose important data if you delete it
<tamran> Exilant: I disabled Kapote I think ... that's the resource hungry desktop search right?
<Exilant> kopete is the im chat program, the desktop search is nepomuk
<Exilant> though i never used it, not sure what i'm missing
<tamran> ahh, I only ever use irssi
<tamran> so, to completely reset my kde back to "new user" (which I can handle - assuming I'm not missing anything) I can delete everything in ~/.kde ?
<Exilant> yes
<tamran> darn, had some issues
<tamran> I logged out the new user I created in kde and it locked up the mouse and keyboard
<Exilant> strange
<tamran> I have an instinct my issue might be that I need to disable that plymouth splash thing
<tamran> I was messing with the settings yesterday
<tamran> I have an Nvidia card
<Exilant> no idea, i never use splash
<tamran> is there a simple way to completely disable plymouth on boot?
<tamran> Exilant: yeah, the splash stuff is probably not worth it
<Exilant> take the "quiet splash" out of your /etc/default/grub
<Exilant> then run update-grub
<Exilant> i don't really understand all that splash stuff, nothing against some bling, but it's less information
<tamran> Exilant: comment out the whole line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<Exilant> should work, i emtied it
<BluesKaj> I made a mistake in my sudoers file , now I'm in the vicious cycle where it won't open to edit in vi because of this message in the terminal : /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 29 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 29 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting '
<litfan> try single user mode to edit it as root?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: can you boot from the CD and edit it from there?
<BluesKaj> litfan, I'm the only user , so what's the diff between single and multi
<tamran> Exilant: update-grub isn't a command on my machine ...
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub, tamran
<rats__> Hi all I'm not a big hardware person. Suddenly when I try booting into Kubuntu 10.04 I'm getting a READ ERROR.Would this be my HDD, BIOS battery, OS.... or what.
<litfan> BluesKaj: http://www.linfo.org/change_to_single_user.html
<litfan> rats__: can you post the exact message? It should say more abotu what it's trying to read
<tamran> I'm installing the grub package now
<rats__> after BIOS post it reads READ ERROR and won't go any further
<rockguy32> I'm having problems running Unreal Tournament 2004. I can play the game but once it starts it randomly crashes with Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault]. I've tried everything I can find on the Internet and still no luck.
<Fleck> hey, how do you spood mac address in KDE network manager?
<Fleck> *spoof
<__BS__> Hello. Trying to run zm on an old ibm thinkpad with what appears to be a logitech quickcam express. kubuntu 10.04 - all seems well, e.g. apache, zoneminder, but camera(s) come in in red. sqeeze/skype work fine, xawtv/mplayer not (suspect user invocation error problem there). Help - how to diagnose? I presume if I can get xawtv happy, the rest will come. Suggestions / how to figure out?
<__BS__> zm = zoneminder
<__BS__> sqeeze -> squeeze
<BluesKaj> litfan, I edited sudoer n the recovery mode as root
<litfan> BluesKaj: got it working?
<BluesKaj> yup
<litfan> grats
<BluesKaj> I should have known
<rockguy32> For the mac question: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/ obviously you have to swap out gedit with kate if you don't have/use gedit.
<BluesKaj> amazing how many NIC/ethernet probs there are lately
<Fleck> rockguy32 when i add in interfaces - network manager works still ?
<rockguy32> It's only going to get worse when they run out of IPv4 addresses in a few days and have to switch over to IPv6
<rockguy32> I would assume so, all you're doing is changing how your computer identifies itself.
<BluesKaj> rockguy32, guess I'd better check my router settings for IPv6
<Fleck> gnomes manager had mac spoofing for each profile afaik
<Fleck> that was cool :/
<rockguy32> Most routers should have IPv6 support, but you really shouldn't start feeling the effects for a long time after we run out.
<rockguy32> The biggest difference with IPv6 will be getting used to the longer addresses.
<LogicallyDashing> Didn't Konversation have a context menu for when you right-click on a channel? What happened to that?
<LogicallyDashing> Oh, hey, that link for "Update KDE Platform 4.5.4" actually leads to the update for 4.6.2.
<Walzmyn> shouldn't kpackagekit ask for my password before installing a deb?
<BluesKaj> LogicallyDashing, yeah , it's still there
<BluesKaj> the context menu that is
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, maybe you chose autologin during the install phase
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: don't remember, but I'd be real suprised
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, sry I can't help. kpackagekit is one of the apps I immediately remove after upgrading the OS
<__BS__> @rockguy32: What makes you think we'll run out of IPv4 very soon?
<BluesKaj> or remove immediately as the brits and yanks would say :)
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: I don't purposely use it for anything, but its default if you click on a .deb
<BluesKaj> I use sudo dpkg -i
<Walzmyn> I get a little deeper into cli all the time, but havn't got that far yet. I use apt for all my updating and installing from repo
<Walzmyn> anybody know how to get win 7 to boot into safemode?
<BluesKaj> __BS__,  @ doesn't work on irc , just use the nick and if the person has the nick highlight option enabled his nick notifation will change colour or blink or whatever
<Walzmyn> ah, got it. apparently the virtual box window was losing focus durring reboot
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, dpkg -i is the command to install any deb package , it's as safe as apt-get or aptitude , unless the package itself is corrupt , but it's just another way of using the cli to install rather than a gui package installer
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: yeah, i've used it before, it's just not made itself into my regular usage repitoir yet :)
<__BS__> Stick with aptitude unless told or forced otherwise (if cli). aptitude update ; aptitude safe-upgrade.
 * Walzmyn is used to apt-get
<__BS__> dpkg should not be in your regular usage repertoire.
<LogicallyDashing> Konversation isn't bringing up the context menu for me
<BluesKaj> __BS__, why not ?
<__BS__> over the years, more and more smarts have been put into newer versions, allowing the old to be left alone (and, indeed, allowing the new to make use of the old). Thus dpkg, apt-get, aptitude, etc. Unless you have a specific and special reason to do so, stick with the latest cli with the most smarts. Currently that is aptitude AFAIK.
<BluesKaj> __BS__,  debs are installed differently , have you tried to use apt to install a deb pkg?
<BluesKaj> well it's dinner time .. later all
<__BS__> To use dpkg, for example, your are relying and forcing yourself into a more manual / hands on mode, rather than taking advantage of newer 'things.' Which is only to say, give yourself a break by not having to be so diligent and careful. Not to say don't use it when appropriate, especially as you're familiar with it. It just shouldn't be, I wouldn't think, in your 'regular repertoire.' I get...
<__BS__> ...that debs are different, and perhaps I missed that a deb was the context of the conversation, but it didn't seem so at the time. If at all possible, and I grant you I wasn't following the conversation that closely, come out of a repo, not a direct deb download. I only say that from the perspective of saving yourself potential grief if possible. Not that you will have grief, merely, ......
<__BS__> ...life can be easier. No disparagement intended to anyone.
<FloodBotK1> __BS__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walzmyn> Virtualbox is telling me it does not have USB support anymore
<haztrack> Since when IRC support Bold, Italic or Underline text?
<__BS__> Help - 10.04, wnda3100 netgear 802.11n adapter no go. lsusb shows it, nothing in ifconfig. Suggestions?
<James147> __BS__: sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<__BS__> Since nothing is present in ifconfig (for wi-fi), what device are you suggesting I use? wlan0 no workie, for example.
<__BS__> lsusb shows Bus 007 Device 055: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100 802.11n
<James147> __BS__: check with iwconfig
<__BS__> invocation? No parameters: lo / eth2 / irda0 / eth3 all = no wireless extensions.
<James147> hmm
<__BS__> eth2 is broken internal ethernet, eth3 is old pcmcia/cardbus 3com that's acting like a timex. Just works, and keeps going and ...
<__BS__>  ... but will need to be away from wired connections, so need the wi-fi.
<__BS__> James147: Hold the thought. Pulled the webcam (also not working, different issue) from the one usb port in this old thinkpad and put the wi-fi in. Adapter now visible in i[fw]config. Working on it. Conclusion: PCMCIA issue - I'll come back to that in a moment.
<__BS__> OK, this gets irritating ... how to get man to not clear the screen when it exits?
<__BS__> What does Ctrl-Esc run?
<James147> __BS__: ksysguard (System monitor)
<James147> ^^ or well one of the views from that at least that is used by krunner
<__BS__> Thanks. Tend to sudo bash - in konsole, and start gui things from there. Ctrl-Esc then won't let me kill things as I'm not su at that point. <sigh>
<James147> __BS__: you should use kdesudo rather then launching things as root from a root shell
<__BS__> Yeah ... I should.
<__BS__> GUI can be a PITA some times. e.g. Alt-F2.
<James147> __BS__: and for man not clearing the screen try "man -P "less -X" <manpage>"
<James147> or '  export MANPAGER="less -X"  '  before useing man
<James147> (  use: man man   and: man less    for more info :)
<__BS__> Hmmm. Suspected it was less. Suppose I should set lessoptions.
<__BS__> Actually ... when it gets irritating, I suppose -X within man is appropriate. Rather than setting blanket global. It isn't always annoying, just some times. Like when it mentions a term I'm about to have to type in, but the screen has cleared.
<__BS__> Ooh, that's annoying. -X in man says 'Cannot change the -X option'. <argh>
<James147> __BS__: you can set it globally for less with '  export LESS="-X"  '
<__BS__> Right, but we're back to ... is it appropriate as global option. Suppose I'm smartest to set an alias, to call upon as annoyed.
<James147> __BS__: then aliasing 'man -P "less -X" '  is probally best
<__BS__> Agreed. And alias lessnoclear='less -X'.
<James147> __BS__: or 'man -P "less -isX" '   ('is' are the default arguments passed to less)
 * James147 would use "lnc"
<James147> ^^ or something shorter :)
<James147> __BS__: aliasing less -X to lessnoclear seems abit redundent ^^ you end up typing more characters :)
<__BS__> Right, but presumably not used often, and perhaps easier to remember than yet another option to yet another command. Said another way ... in some senses 'alias' can be a memory jogger. So although I may forget -X, or lessnoclear, I should remember "I've solved this problem before", type alias, get the memory slap upside the head, and get on with my day.
<__BS__> Back to wi-fi for the moment. I SO wish default kde install included a useful network manager. wlan0 now in ifconfig, but cannot see any networks. Currently have wicd installed. iwconfig shows wlan0. No workie. Suggestions?
<Snowhog> __BS__: adding export LESS="-X" to your .bashrc file works. Just tried it, and man no longer clears the screen on exit.
<__BS__> Snowhog: Yes, but this means every use of less will not clear the screen. MOST of the time, the default is desirable, just not always. Setting LESS in .bash will change the behaviour for all invocations.
<Snowhog> __BS__: True.
<James147> Muzer: can you please disable the nick change on away
<__BS__> So ... riddle me this ... why is it only when trying to chase down seemingly stupid problems that shouldn't be present, THAT is the time these minor irritants most present themselves, distracting the problem to hand, and when most distracted and least likely to remember that 'yet another parameter to yet another cli command.' The rest of the time ... it's behaving as one would want. Karma?
<__BS__> James147: Nick change on away is not ... appropriate?
<James147> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Snowhog> __BS__: The simple answer, is it just is the way it is.
<James147> __BS__: complex answer is you are more irratable when trying to fix issues that shouldnt present them selves so the minor things are more fustrating
<__BS__> James147: Ah! Thank you. Had never picked up the putting in a reason preventing the notification. Cool.
<__BS__> !rhetorical :-)
<James147> __BS__:  :D
<Snowhog> James147: I find it preferable to not have the screen cleared on an exit. I tend to open another terminal to do what I need after finding the answer in the other anyway. The export LESS="-X" in .bashrc is nice for me.
<__BS__> How do I chase down 'segmentation fault'?
<James147> __BS__: in what program?
<lovesthethianood> sometiems when playing music/video my computer freezes. alt c/q/ctrl/shiftesc alt backspace dose nothing... whats up?
<Pante59> америкосов понабежало тут уродцев
<James147> lovesthethianood: use alt+print screen/sysreq+k
<James147> lovesthethianood: the alt+crtl+bs shortcut has been disabled by newer version of X as far too many people accdently press it
<lovesthethianood> James147: my mouse dosent move and no shortcuts works though
<Snowhog> !ru | Pante59
<ubottu> Pante59: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<__BS__> What happened to right-clicking  a menu item, and getting a sub-menu for, e.g. run as administrator, or put in command line?
<James147> lovesthethianood: dose the capslock key toggle the light on your keyboard?
<lovesthethianood> no
<lovesthethianood> James147: no
<James147> lovesthethianood: then you have a kernel panic and have to cold boot
<lovesthethianood> James147: coldboot? please explain
<James147> lovesthethianood: press the power button for ~ 8 sec or untill your computer powers off then press it again to start your computer :)
<Snowhog> lovesthethianood: press and hold the power button until the PC powers off.
<lovesthethianood> ok.lol. i know how to fix it that way im just wondering why its freezing up like a frostbitten penguin
<James147> lovesthethianood: what graphics card?
<lovesthethianood> James147:  intel gma 4500m
<lovesthethianood> aspire 5334-2598
<alain__> bonjour
<__BS__> James147: Sorry missed your 'what program'. Moved wifi to usb, webcam to pcmcia/usb, now cheese segfaults.
<lovesthethianood> MMMmmmmm cheeese
<__BS__> care for some whine?
<MajinSaiyan> hi guys...can anyone help me with an audio problem?
<James147> !ask | MajinSaiyan
<ubottu> MajinSaiyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MajinSaiyan> i have installed Kubuntu 10.10 on my 64-bit Gateway laptop. The OS is wonderful....however when i plug my headphones in the audio is still playing back on the laptop speakers. How can i get my headphone jack to work?
<__BS__> Have camserv up, but pic looks like it's in 9 sections. 3x3. Top 3 are duplicates. Middle / bottom rows garbage (think wrong monitor resolution type of picture). xawtv no go. v4l-confi 'no overlay support'. Suggestions?
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: When you plug the headphones in, do you hear sound? (Over them, not just the computer speakers.)
<MajinSaiyan> I don't hear any sound coming from the external speakers
<__BS__> MajinSaiyan: Confused. You say plug headphones in you hear sound on laptop speakers. You do not say whether you hear sound over headphones. Then you talk about external speakers.  I take it by 'headphones' originally, you meant external speakers?
<MajinSaiyan> yeah i've tried plugging in headphones and external speakers to see if anything is wrong with either one. But the only audio devices that my computer is detecting are the internal laptop speakers and HDMI audio. It does not detect anything plugged into the headphone jack :/
<lovesthethianood> whenever my power goes out during a storm kubuntu stops working whats wrong?
#kubuntu 2012-04-02
<OvermindDL1> So why might pulseaudio be randomly dying, it instantly restarts itself but anything using audio needs to be restarted to use the new pulseaudio process.  Using 11.10
<OvermindDL1> It does this about once an hour while listening to something
<Daskreech> Riddell: The Kubuntu factoid?
<Daskreech> excognac: Do you have a dmesg log ?
<Daskreech> Riddell: What would need improvement?
<ronnoc> Hmm I wonder why I can not change the icon for an Activity? :/
<Daskreech> What KDE version?>
<excognac> lemme check
<Daskreech> I recall there being a bug for that for one of the releases
<excognac> Daskreech: I only have txt file
<excognac> Daskreech: I only have txt file named dmsg log, thereare also dmsg.1.gz.. up to 4
<Daskreech> excognac: Those are the files to check
<ronnoc> Ahhhh my Activities Icon issue seems to be Bug 295721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295721 in OpenERP "openobject-client: calendar widget: incompatible with lib hippo-canvas-0.3.0 " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295721
<obelus> I've just installed ssh-askpass, how should I make it load my keys on logon?
<Daskreech> Why did you install ssh-aspass?
<obelus> So that I don't have to enter the passphrase for my keys each time I connect to an SSH server - searching for an SSH agent for Kubuntu, that's what I turned up.
<Daskreech> obelus: Read the manual for it?
<Daskreech> http://www.debian.org/devel/passwordlessssh
<obelus> Daskreech: Yes, I understand that I can implement it in .xsession - I was wondering if there was a way that KDE already allows for without doing that.
<Daskreech> You mean a GUI program?
<obelus> Yes, what I'd rather if possible is something similiar to Pageant from the PuTTY package for Windows, but where the keys are added automatically from a directory on startup.
<Daskreech> you can do that with KDE wallet I think
<Daskreech> http://www.pontohonk.de/kde/ssh.html
<Daskreech> frogonwheels: How?
<obelus> Daskreech: Sorry, didn't see your message until a minute ago. That link looks promising, I've downloaded the program for it, but can't compile it due to missing header files - do you know the name of the package for the KDE headers?
<Daskreech> kwallet?
<bas_> hallo
<obelus> Daskreech: don't worry - I found the files, they were already installed as part of libqt4-dev, they just weren't in the include path.
<obelus> Just trying to figure out some other errors in the compile now
<Guest3265> а
<Daskreech> Bye Guest
<obelus> Sigh. My plasma desktop seems somewhat broken
<Daskreech> obelus: somewhat?
<obelus> Yeah. Basically it works for a few seconds on login, then breaks.
<obelus> Be right back - going to see if I've fixed it.
<obelus> Seems to not have broken this time. I think I should file a bug about that - I believe it was because I had a non-executable file in .kde/Autostart
<Daskreech> ha :)
<el_ateo> i dont speak english i need help
<el_ateo> i need conet to irc hispano
<el_ateo> some body help me
<obelus> el_ateo: try /join #kubuntu-es or /join #ubuntu-es
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: What do you need?
<Daskreech> or el_ateo whichever
<el_ateo_> conectame to irc hispano Daskreech
<obelus> I *think* that means the spanish IRC channel. That's why I mentioned #ubuntu-es and #kubuntu-es.
<el_ateo_> but is not the same server
<Daskreech> !es | el_ateo_
<ubottu> el_ateo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: http://www.irc-hispano.es/webchat
<el_ateo> #IRC-Hispano
<el_ateo> i dont now
<el_ateo> please help me
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: what are you using?
<Daskreech> Quassel ?
<el_ateo> yes
<Daskreech> obelus: Do you have quassel?
<obelus> Daskreech: No. I use KVIrc.
<el_ateo> estoy en el horno
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: ¿Se puede escribir /join #kubuntu-es ?
<el_ateo> yes but disapear the channel
<el_ateo> i dont now way
<el_ateo> i will try
<Daskreech> hmm
<el_ateo> six users jajajaja
<el_ateo> no body
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: Can you click on http://www.irc-hispano.es/webchat ?
<el_ateo> dont matter i like english, teach me
<Daskreech> I would :)
<el_ateo> yes but i dont see the comands
<Daskreech> but I can't remember how to use Quassel
<Daskreech> Ah you are joined on the website?
<el_ateo> no
<el_ateo> i use the program
<Daskreech> oh :(
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> which commands are you looking for?
<Daskreech> OH! I know
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: type /join #quassel
<el_ateo> i am in quassel
<Daskreech> Ask them how to add a server
<Daskreech> that's what you want to do
<el_ateo> ok but i dont know what is the server
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: type /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<el_ateo_> show nothing
<el_ateo_> what the fuck!!!!!!
<el_ateo_> shit
<Tm_T> !ohmy | el_ateo_
<ubottu> el_ateo_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<el_ateo_> ok ubottu dont pist off
<el_ateo_> i dont speak english
<el_ateo_> help me
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Where is the server listing for quassel?
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: Do you have a list of the rooms you are in?
<Tm_T> I don't use quassel, sorry
<Daskreech> you said you are in #quassel and #kubuntu-es
<el_ateo_> yes but i like argentina
<el_ateo_> that is the channel i wont
<el_ateo_> i from argentina
<el_ateo_> hello asfyxia
<el_ateo_> i'm the atheist :)
<el_ateo_> haha
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: Umm try /server irc.irc-hispano.org/#argentina
<el_ateo_> ok
<el_ateo_> no, nothing hapends
<el_ateo_> fakin god
<el_ateo_> sorry
<el_ateo_> ok dont matter
<el_ateo_> i wont to learn english
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: You don't see irc.irc-hispano.org in the sidepanel ?
<el_ateo_> no Daskreech
<el_ateo_> tolk me abaut malvinas...
<el_ateo_> about*
<el_ateo_> what do you thing?
<el_ateo_> Daskreech:
<Daskreech> Malvina?
<el_ateo_> malvinas islands
<el_ateo_> are british or argentine?
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: this is a channel for Kubuntu support, not general chat
<Daskreech> Ah :)
<el_ateo_> ok but this es special case Tm_T
<Tm_T> no
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Trying to get el_ateo_ on the irc.irc-hispano.org server
<el_ateo_> i use ubuntu
<el_ateo_> dont be sad
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: and you use Quassel?
<el_ateo_> yes yes yes
<el_ateo_> i drunk or drikns werever
<el_ateo_> is just this moment
<el_ateo_> ubuntu is free and malvinas?
<Daskreech> el_ateo_: what do you use for a web browser?
<Daskreech> Firefox/
<Daskreech> ?
<el_ateo_> firefox and chrome
<el_ateo_> i hate micrisoft
<el_ateo_> i love  google
<Daskreech> :-) Good for you
<el_ateo_> yes
<el_ateo_> i am hapy
<Daskreech> can you click on http://www.irc-hispano.es/webchat ?
<el_ateo_> google is the best
<Daskreech> you should be able to join the server from that Webpage
<el_ateo_> ok but malvinas?
<el_ateo_> :)
<el_ateo_> dont pist off
<el_ateo_> you guys are goos friends
<Daskreech> They are free if they want to be
<el_ateo_> good*
<Daskreech> I don't know if there is a #malvinas channel there :)
<el_ateo_> me nider
<el_ateo_> i ask you for you
<el_ateo_> what is your opinion
<Daskreech> I have not thought about it
<el_ateo_> what is thought?????
<Daskreech> think
<el_ateo_> i dont know what is the words
<el_ateo_> sorry
<el_ateo_> i dont speak english
<asfyxia> to think = pensar
<el_ateo_> i speak english more or lest
<el_ateo_> yes i know
<el_ateo_> por que no me hablas en español entonces?????
<Daskreech> Si think =pensar
<Daskreech> thought pensamiento
<el_ateo_> ah ok i under stend now
<el_ateo_> but ypu shuld
<el_ateo_> you*
<Daskreech> :-) but not tonight
<el_ateo_> malvinas is the unic place colonial in the world
<el_ateo_> ok
<Daskreech> It is
<el_ateo_> tolk obout other thing
<el_ateo_> like pelaontologist
<el_ateo_> paleontologist
<el_ateo_> like jurassic park
<el_ateo_> i am a paleoartist
<el_ateo_> i work in barreales lake in neuquen provins
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: please stick in topic
<el_ateo_> Tm_T: please i promese i dont speak to malvinas
<el_ateo_> ok?
<el_ateo_> Tm_T:  do you like paleartists?
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: the channel topic here is kubuntu support
<el_ateo_> reconstruccion of the dinosaurs
<el_ateo_> ok but is burried this theme
<el_ateo_> so, paleartist is intresting
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: last time, stick in channel topic, please
<el_ateo_> ohhh please dont be sad
<Tm_T> please adhere my request (:
<el_ateo_> no body tolk about ubuntu right now
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<el_ateo_> please
<lordievader> Good Morning
<Tm_T> morning lordievader
<lordievader> How is everyone?
<el_ateo_> do you like metallica Tm_T?????????
<el_ateo_> or ramones?????
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: I like keeping this channel on Kubuntu support
<el_ateo_> punk for ever
<lordievader> join #kubuntu-offtopic, for offtopic stuff.
<el_ateo_> ok tell me how i join to irc hispoano so
<el_ateo_> hispano*
<lordievader> you mean the command /join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: it's been told you multiple times
<el_ateo_> no, irc hispano
<lordievader> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<el_ateo_> but nothink works
<lordievader> !languages
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: 1041.20 < Daskreech> can you click on http://www.irc-hispano.es/webchat
<lordievader> It seems there is your answer.
<el_ateo_> if nothinf works so i speak to the other thing
<Tm_T> el_ateo_: no
<el_ateo_> dont be sad Tm_T
<el_ateo_> i dont speak englis and i dont know to what speak to
<el_ateo_> i am amateur
<Tm_T> you don't need to speak anything if you don't have Kubuntu support topic to discuss
<el_ateo_> and you wont to kill me
<el_ateo_> i am a good persons
<Tm_T> !guidelines > el_ateo_
<ubottu> el_ateo_, please see my private message
<el_ateo_> i so Tm_T
<el_ateo_> pero eres muy cruel Tm_T
<el_ateo_> you so crul
<bbeck> I believe I heard that this upcoming release of Kubuntu was the last release that was to be supported financially by canonical.  Is there anywhere one can read what that means?  e.g. will we continue to report bugs the same way, will kubuntu.com still exist, etc.
<lordievader> Really? Where have you read that
<lordievader> ?
<Daskreech> bbeck: No other way around
<Daskreech> last release that Canonical would take financial support for
<bbeck> Daskreech: I don't understand.  Have I misunderstood?
<Daskreech> If you were not giving money to Canonical then everything else works the same
<yofel> bbeck: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<Daskreech> bbeck: ^^^
<bbeck> yofel: thank you, that link was very helpful.
<Daskreech> :-)
<lordievader> yofel, Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phloog> Cheers! is there a way to find out how much data was read/written through an FD just by looking at /proc? I can see what FDs a process has, and I can see the IO stats of that process, but is there a way to see what file/socket/whatever had what share of IO?
<Peace-> phloog: you mean this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/02/plasma-desktopYd2143.png
<phloog> Peace-: this is what /proc/<PID>/io gives you
<phloog> that's no problem. The problem is, I need to know how this IO is spread over the FDs this process has opened
<phloog> I guess it's not possible.
<Peace-> dunno but this is not kubuntu issue
<phloog> righto
<Peace-> #linux
<Peace-> or bash
<Peace-> #bash
<Peace-> maybe you can find someone of expert
<phloog> yeah, thx
<excognac> just downloaded libreoffice 3.5,  where can i find the proper kde integration package for it?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  no need to DL , just install from the packagemanager or the konsole. It's in the repos.
<designbybeck> Goodmorning all! I'm trying to connect to our Windows Server from Kubuntu, I use to do it from Ubuntu, but I'm not understanding how to put in the serve info in the Network FOlder Box
<designbybeck> It has Name, Server, Folder, I'm not sure what format and what info here?
<designbybeck> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  are you using the "add network folder" wizard
<BluesKaj> ?
<designbybeck> yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok choose microsoft network drive
<designbybeck> Got that
<BluesKaj> then your linux username
<designbybeck> in the "Name" filed BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> yes , then IP address of the windows server
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  this is the box i'm on http://www.pasteall.org/pic/29475
<BluesKaj> in the server box, that is
<designbybeck> why would I put in my linux username there BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry I was thinking ssh , not MS ...ok whatever the your username is on th windows server
<designbybeck> i might be on to something
<BluesKaj> then the shared folder(s) below
<designbybeck> it popped up my network username and password
<designbybeck> now it is thinking
<BluesKaj> makes sense
<BluesKaj> that means it's scanning for shared folders with your permissions
<designbybeck> everything seems right, but it isn't connecting
<designbybeck> hmmm not connecting
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  ok there could be a problem with kwallet
<BluesKaj> disable kwallet for the time being . kwalletmanager in the krunner , disable
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> How do I do that BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> yeah , it gave me probs , alt+f2 , type kwalletmanager, settings , disable
<designbybeck> Under KDE Wallet Manager  > Settings
<designbybeck> I don't have disable
<designbybeck> Under Confige I have a check by Enable the KDE Wallet subsystem
<designbybeck> is that it?
<BluesKaj> just type kwalletmanager, then choose settings , then disable kwallet subsystem
<BluesKaj> kwallet is a pita to me
<BluesKaj> brb
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: might I have an enabled firewall on my system blocking it?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  what kind of connection to your LAN ...is this at your workplace ?
<designbybeck> I'm on wireless right now
<designbybeck> which i've connected to in the past from
<BluesKaj> thru a router ?
<kroetoman> test
<designbybeck_> BluesKaj:  I tried connecting to smb with a mac and it will not let me either
<designbybeck_> so something is going on with that windows share
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_,  does the windows share show up in the workgroup in dolphin>places>network ?
<designbybeck_> there are some other computesr in the building that I can see that are windows machines
<BluesKaj> then the windows share that want isn't shared to your username it seems , unless of course you were able to access it previously
<BluesKaj> I'm not real familiar with WANs , they behave differently than a small home network LAN like I use
<designbybeck_> Grrrr They are sending a tech over!
<BluesKaj> are they linux savvy?
<designbybeck_> Heck no!
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_,  you could ask action-parsnip in #ubuntu if he's there , he's a wiz at networking
<designbybeck_> ah
<BluesKaj> its not that much different than kubuntu
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_,  is your connection timing out or .... ?
<designbybeck_> not sure BluesKaj just seems to try that useranme and apssword then just comes back to the box
<BluesKaj> designbybeck_,  can ping the ip in the konsole
<BluesKaj> ?
<lordievader> Hello
<BluesKaj> hey
<lordievader> BluesKaj, How are you?
<designbybeck> BluesKaj: I was able to connect the way I use to in a Ubuntu machine
<designbybeck> but Kubuntu isn't passing the info correctly
<BluesKaj> fine, lordievader , and you ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj, I'm doing just fine
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  using the same info obviously
<designbybeck> correct
<lordievader> What is the problem?
<designbybeck> something in KDE/Kubuntu isn't working correctly
<designbybeck> Trying to connect to a Windows Share lordievader
<Daskreech> Riddell: ping
<designbybeck> it is working on a mac and on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> weird how kde messes up networking
<designbybeck> but not Kubuntu
<designbybeck> in Dolphin, if i just put in smb://servename/
<lordievader> Does it happen do do with samba?
<designbybeck> it prompts for usernam/pass
<designbybeck> but doesn't take it
<designbybeck> on the ubuntu machine, i type in the same info and it works
<designbybeck> don't know about samba, because it is workgin on Mac and Ubuntu....just not in Kubuntu/Dolphin
<Daskreech> designbybeck: What are you trying to do?
<Peace-> designbybeck: you need to install samba first
<lordievader> It does seem you are using samba though: If the dolphin thing really isn't working you could manually mount them. "sudo mount -t cifs //server/dir -o username=<USERNAME>,password=<PASSWORD> /mount/dir/
<designbybeck> Daskreech: Peace- I am trying to connect to a Windows Share on our campus network
<Peace-> designbybeck: sudo apt-get install samba
<designbybeck> I have samba installed
<Daskreech> designbybeck: Ah. can you connect by command line?
<designbybeck> i can do a smbtree and see stuff
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  he doesn't need samba , he already has smb
<designbybeck> just hte pcs in this building
<Peace-> smb is samba
<designbybeck> not the server on the domain i'm trying to connect to
<BluesKaj> yes , but no need for the gui
<designbybeck> i can connect with a Mac and Ubuntu.... just not Kubuntu
<designbybeck> I'll try to manually do it lordievader
<Daskreech> Strange that it wouldn't work with Dolphin
<Peace-> designbybeck: what do you do on ubuntu ?
<Riddell> hi Daskreech
<designbybeck> Peace-: IN Nautilas I just go to the location bar and type 'smb://servername/dir'
<Peace-> designbybeck: open konsole
<designbybeck> press enter and it gives me username and password for the windows share, and i type in my cred and it works
<Peace-> designbybeck: start dolphin form konsole
<designbybeck> ok Peace- i have it open now
<Peace-> designbybeck:  so go where you have to go i mean 'smb://servername/dir'
<Peace-> designbybeck: and see if konsole says something
<designbybeck> Peace-:  here is the output http://www.pasteall.org/30615
<Sandman3102> my ubuntu box is very slow today
<Sandman3102> any clue what to do?
<Peace-> designbybeck: after you have put 'smb://servername/dir' ?
<Peace-> designbybeck: give me the smb/stuff
<Peace-> i will try here from my linux box
<designbybeck> yes
<Peace-> designbybeck: the location..?
<kevin_takeshi> Got a problem
<kevin_takeshi> My friend had a dual boot kubuntu 10.04 and windows 7
<kevin_takeshi> he deleted the kubuntu partition and the system is not booting into windows 7
<kevin_takeshi> how to revert to windows bootloader ??
<lordievader> kevin_takeshi, Get a windows cd, boot to it and let it restore the bootloader.
<kevin_takeshi> windows cd is not available as of now
<designbybeck> So, get this everyone! I installed nautilus.... tried the same thing, and it worked
<designbybeck> So it is Dolphin not working with SMB and/or passing the correct username/password/domain over
<lordievader> kevin_takeshi, Then it is going to be very difficult. Search the internet, I guess that is a good idea.
<lordievader> designbybeck, Did the manual mount work?
<designbybeck> it didn't seem to lordievader
<kevin_takeshi> Is it possbile to install grub through ubuntu live session without installing ubuntu ??
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  is this windows server on the internet somewhere or on your campus network ?
<designbybeck> local campus BluesKaj
<lordievader> designbybeck, Really? What errors did it give?
<lordievader> kevin_takeshi, Perhaps, don't really know, I have nuked a lot of bootloaders but the windows cd always fixed it...
<Peace-> designbybeck: post a screenshot of dolphin
<designbybeck> something like this lordievader http://www.pasteall.org/30616
<designbybeck> Peace-:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/29477
<lordievader> designbybeck, the folder /mount/ does exist?
<designbybeck> whether I put in username or username@domain it doesn't go
<designbybeck> no lordievader i tried again with /mnt but that didn't seem to do anything either
<lordievader> designbybeck, ah i see an error, in the command between the username and the password needs to be a comma (,) not a space.
<Peace-> designbybeck: ok go on logs run this : ksystemlog
<Peace-> there is a filter bar
<BluesKaj> dolphin connects fine here with smb://nameofserver
<designbybeck> ok Peace-
<designbybeck> Hmmm why you gotta be cool like that BluesKaj
<designbybeck> what am I looking for Peace- ?
<Peace-> designbybeck: open dolphin try to connect and see the last message on ksystemlog
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  , i'm not on a campus ...that's my wife's windows pc :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  I think my other linuxbox is kaput :(
<lordievader> designbybeck, so the para meters should be: -o username=****,password=*****
<designbybeck> ok lordievader
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D
<designbybeck> does a DHCPREQUEST
<designbybeck> 5 times
<Peace-> paste
<designbybeck> shows where it is going and coming from and  a port number
<designbybeck> lordievader: here is the output from trying to do it cli http://www.pasteall.org/30617
<lordievader> This might explain why dolphin fails to mount it, but how to fix it is beyond me... sorry
<lordievader> Hmm, here someone says that installing smbfs worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705052
<Daskreech> Riddell: What changes need to be made to the !ku factoid ?
<Daskreech> !brub
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Daskreech> !grub2
<designbybeck> thanks lordievader
<Daskreech> lordievader: File a bug with the output
<lordievader> Daskreech, ? what aree you talking about?
<lordievader> are*
<Daskreech> lordievader: You were saying that you are not sure how to fix the passing of smb creds from dolphin
<Daskreech> File a bug against dolphin with the output. In a perfect scenario you shouldn't have to figure out that something needs fixing at all
<lordievader> Daskreech, That was an answer to designbybeck....
<Daskreech> lordievader: I'm aware.
<lordievader> Then shouldn't designbybeck be the one to file it?
<lordievader> Anyhow, gotta go.
<Daskreech> lordievader: you may provide more insight. If designbyback agrees you can both file
<Daskreech> Or not :-(
<arshinator> hi canyone tell me how to use grub2
<DarthFrog> !grub2 | arshinator
<ubottu> arshinator: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arshinator> ubottu: i lost grub2 after installing windows
<ubottu> arshinator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arshinator> DarthFrog: yes i had kubuntu installed and then i created a partition and installed windows there...so i directly boot into windows, i want to restore grub and then update the grub so that it gives me option between windows and kubuntu
<DarthFrog> arshinator: Follow the link the bot gave you.  In a nutshell, you'll boot from a LiveCD, mount your system and chroot into that system, then restore grub.
<DarthFrog> If it was Win7 you installed, you could use EasyBCD there to set up a multi-boot system.
<arshinator> yes it was win 7
<arshinator> DarthFrog: but i want to do it myself, and the link the bot gave me just shows how to restore grub not grub2
<DarthFrog> No, it's for grub2.
<DarthFrog> Grub1 hasn't been used for years.
<arshinator> DarthFrog : i am not able to recognize the partition on which i installed kubuntu..but i remember the size of that partition. Can u help me in finding it
<ct529> it is possible to install fring on ubuntu? I do not seem to be able to find appropriate information (that is information that actually works)
<DarthFrog> arshinator: That's unfortunate.
<DarthFrog> arshinator: When booted into the LiveCD, use the command "fdisk -l" to list all partitions.
<Daskreech> ct529: Cute available on all flavours of Linux that don't have a desktop
<DarthFrog> You need root privileges to run fdisk, though.
<ct529> Daskreech: that do not have a desktop?
<arshinator> DarthFrog: its not showing anything..it just gives me the command prompt again
<Daskreech> ct529: Android, meebo, mer, ios
<ct529> Daskreech: but then you can just install fring!
<DarthFrog> arshinator:  sudo fdisk -l
<5EXAAMSPA> anyone here using / testing 12.04 beta 2 ?
<Daskreech> !find fring
<ubottu> File fring found in el-get, emacs23-common, emacs23-el, festival, grass, grass-doc, hugin-data, lam4-dev, libestools2.1-dev, mlton-doc (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fring&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<ct529> Daskreech: yes I did also searcher through search engines and so on ....
<bazhang> 5EXAAMSPA, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<5EXAAMSPA> 5EXAAMSPA: thx!
<5EXAAMSPA> is it just ubuntu+1 or is there a seperate kubuntu+!?
<Daskreech> ct529: Maybe it doesn't exist?
<Daskreech> 5EXAAMSPA: Just the one +1
<Daskreech> 5EXAAMSPA: Few enough people test it without splitting that group up
<ct529> Daskreech: I was wondering ....
<5EXAAMSPA> Daskreech: cool thanks
<BluesKaj> 5EXAAMSPA,  I'm using 12.04 beta and so far so good
<arshinator> DarthFrog: i am accessing it through a live usb...and when i do "sudo grub-install  /dev/sda1/" i get this error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<arshinator> "
<ct529> good, have a nice evening,bye!
<Daskreech> ct529: Bye!
<DarthFrog> arshinator: Did you go though the full mounting procedure?  Did you bind mount /proc, /sys and /dev?  Did you chroot into the mounted system?  And you want to install GRUB on /dev/sda not the partition sda1.
<arshinator> DarthFrog: no such thing was written there....can u give me a link on all this procedures or could tell me hw to do it
<DarthFrog> !grub2 | arshinator
<ubottu> arshinator: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarthFrog> arshinator: Hmm, I've not used the Boot Repair tool so I'm no help to you there.
<DarthFrog> arshinator:  I've only done the chroot method.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<aguitel> how change the dimentions of the task bar ?
<BluesKaj> task bar or panel?
<BluesKaj> the taskbar size is determined by the number of icons in the panel , only the panel itself can be resized afaik , aguitel
<rork> You could make multiple panels at one screen edge and use one of them as taskbar, thereby define the size
<aguitel> BluesKaj, anyway to resize the panel ?
<lordievader> Hello
<classroom> halloooooooooooooooooo
<lordievader> classroom, Hey
<classroom> i heard kubuntu will stopped
<jussi> no
<jussi> only that one person wont be paid to work on it anymore
<lordievader> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<DarthFrog> classroom: Kubuntu will continue on as it did before.  The only thing that changes is that Canonical will no longer be providing official support for it.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is reverting to its original status as a community-supported version of Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Which, in a way, makes sense.  Kubuntu is for power users.  Ubuntu is for those who want their computer to be an appliance.
<DarthFrog> There is also a move afoot to rename Kubuntu, to remove the association with Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> And given that this move was initiated by the fellow who originated Kubuntu in the first place, it's likely to happen.
<lordievader> 0
<mostafa> hi
<mostafa> is there any one here?
<DarthFrog> Nobody but us chickens.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Stop your fuss
<DarthFrog> Cluck!
<mostafa> how can i install programs in kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Use the package manager, muon.
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<Daskreech> mostafa: alt+F2 -> muon
<lordievader> mostafa, Or if you feel confident you can use the terminal, but if you are a beginner Muon is an easier choice.
<mostafa> how can i download programs for kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Muon will do it all for you.
<lordievader> mostafa, As Daskreech said, use Muon.
<mostafa> i press Alt+f2 and type Muon but nothing happen
<lordievader> mostafa, Check the menu -> Applications -> System -> Package manager
<mostafa> do you mean kpackagekit
<lordievader> Euhmm no... I either mean the Software Center, or the Muon package manager. Software center is muon too btw/
<lordievader> brb
<lordievader> back
<aladds> Is there a guide for KDE 3 users who have no idea how KDE 4 is *supposed* to work anywhere?
<Daskreech> aladds: userbase.kde.org ?
<Daskreech> aladds: I hope you've gotten past the login section at least
<aladds> hah, yeah of course
<aladds> I just feel that the way I'm used to using a desktop environment is clashing with how KDE 4 should work
<Daskreech> aladds: how do you feel a desktop environment should work?
<aladds> Well, for instance, kickoff seems to want me to type applications names like the start menu on windows/spotlight on the mac, but the 'super' key doesn't open it (nor should it, necessarily) so clicking the menu with the mouse, then moving back to the keyboard to type seems counter-intuitive
<Daskreech> aladds: hmm I have alt+f1 as the shortcut to open it here
<Daskreech> granted I never use it since i have alt+F2 .....
<aladds> ah yeah, that seems to work. I've only just discovered alt-F2 from the link you gave me
<Daskreech> !!!
<Daskreech> aladds: Then your idea of how a desktop environment should work was already wrong!
<aladds> this is my point :-)
<aladds> indeed
<Daskreech> aladds: alt+F2 is the uber key
<Daskreech> aladds: for instance try alt+F2 -> 3*7=
<aladds> a bit like cmd-space on the mac
<Daskreech> aladds: a bit like it ;)
<aladds> i just hit alt-space when I meant to do alt-F2… this is going to take some getting used to :S
<Daskreech> except imo more useful
<Daskreech> aladds: change it to alt_space then
<aladds> :)
<Daskreech> We arent that rigid
<Daskreech> and here comes the fun part :)
<aladds> I appreciate that, I just feel that I imagine changing it to alt-space will clash with something else
<Daskreech> aladds: That's why this is fun :)
<aladds> hah
<Daskreech> aladds: alt+F2 -> global
<Daskreech> That will give the global keyboard shortcuts
<Daskreech> The ones that work without any context for applications etc
<Daskreech> There is a drop down at the top for the KDE Component that owns the shortcut
<Daskreech>  look for run command  or krunner in that drop down box
<Daskreech> When you find the alt+F2 you can click on it to change it to whatever you like
<Daskreech> If it conflicts with something else it will let you know what is conflicting and you can choose to keep this one and change the old one to something else or abandon this change
<Daskreech> (Nothing conflicts so that's just for your information)
<aladds> oh cool
<Daskreech> aladds: Isn't it?
<Daskreech> aladds: For each individual KDE application you can go to Settings-> Shortcut settings to see what shortcuts that application has when it's in focus if  you are keyboard bound
<Daskreech> I honestly almost never touch the mouse anymore
<Daskreech> It's actually behind my monitor so I have to reach around it to move it
<aladds> hah
<aladds> i do hate the mouse, so I can see why
<Daskreech> aladds: embrace your alt+f2 then
<aladds> :)
<aladds> alt-space now :P
<Daskreech> alt+space-> mouse
<Daskreech> alt+space -> logout
<aladds> hmm
<aladds> i know I could never get used to alt-f2, much like when apple changed the scrolling direction
<aladds> i felt that it being 'backwards' made more sense, and I liked that. But I use different computers all the time, and muscle memory caused me to get it wrong every_single_time
<aladds> :P
<Daskreech> aladds: change it to what your muscles work with
<aladds> i shall do :)
<Daskreech> any other questions?
<aladds> yeah… was that a netsplit? :P
<Daskreech> I hope so
<Daskreech> People are fleeing! Run in the direction of the crowd
<aladds> nah, I don't think I have anything else to bother you with right now :)
<aladds> thanks for your help, though
<Daskreech> aladds: Oh I should mention alt+space -> wp:kde
<aladds> I'll play around
<aladds> neat
<Daskreech> yep
<Daskreech> there is gg: and ggi: and ggl: etc
<Daskreech> ddg: if that's your thing :)
<aladds> rdt?
<Daskreech> what's rdt ?
<aladds> guessing how one might shorten reddit
<aladds> :P
<aladds> also, ddg doesn't seem to do anything
<Daskreech> aladds: Oh hold on let me see if there is a reddit on you can turn on
<aladds> is there somewhere I can configure those for myself?
<Daskreech> aladds: Yep. Open Konqueror and settings-> configure konqueror-> Web Browsing ->Web shortcuts
<Daskreech> Then you just create a string that would place your phrase in the search string for the site and give it a shortcut name
<aladds> I'm assuming konqueror != rekonq?
<Daskreech> put a checkmark beside it and you are two keystrokes way from searching your favourtie site
<Daskreech> aladds: Konqueror != rekonq but Rekonq uses the settings from konqueror
<Daskreech> so If you make a web shortcut in Konqueror then rekonq respects it
<Daskreech> hooray shared code
<aladds> ok, I don't seem to have konquerer installed
<Daskreech> huh. OK well I think you can set it up from in rekonq then
<Daskreech> It would be the web shortcuts
<aladds> hmm, none of them seem to work… could this be because I set chrome to be my default browser?
<Daskreech> aladds: are they checked? You can define them and then leave them disabled
<aladds> they come up in the menu when I type things
<Daskreech> No I think that it would open the browser that can handle them regardless of the default
<aladds> i hit enter and nothing happens is all
<Daskreech> I think >_>
<aladds> chrome's probably broken it
<Daskreech> I forget if chrome is my default handler or not
<Daskreech> ah shame I'll see if that runner can possibly be changed to hand over a generic URL to the default browser
<Daskreech> that might be helpful to firefox and links users
<Daskreech> aladds: I'll have to test that to see what happens with various browsers set as default
<aladds> well chrome set itself, so it could have done it wrong
<Daskreech> aladds: out of curiousity what happens when you type say www.yahoo.com into krunner ?
<aladds> nothing at al
<aladds> *all
<Daskreech> bleah and i find those remarkably useful shortcuts too
<aladds> could it be that the default web browser entry in default applications needs to have something like %d or %s or whatever to pass the url to the browser?
<Daskreech> aladds: Yep that would be my guess
<Daskreech> as I said I can play with it and try to suggest better handling of items. Though if chrome did setitself without the %u that would suck
<aladds> that fixed it
<aladds> %u
<aladds> and chrome did indeed set it without that
<aladds> oh
<aladds> now it's opening everything twice
<aladds> hmm
<ybit> Daskreech: do you know how many bugs were fixed with the latest release?
<aladds> and removing the %u makes it work correctly...
<Daskreech> ybit: Sorry. What release?
<Daskreech> aladds: ha ha :)
<aladds> thing is, can i make it repeat that
<aladds> right, i can
<aladds> bug report time :)
<ybit> Daskreech: 11.04
<ybit> apparently opensuse fixed 12k bugs for its last release, i'm just comparing
<ybit> i'm assuming they are including all the bug fixes directly to kde software not specifically with the opensuse distro
<Daskreech> aladds: :)
<aladds> The bug is still there in chromium
<Daskreech> ybit: You would assume wrong :)
<aladds> assuming it's not a kde bug
<Daskreech> I don't know that they have had 12k bugs fixed in KDE since lastrelease
<Daskreech> that would be cool though
<ybit> so... where is this number coming from...
<Daskreech> aladds: May want to check in #kubuntu-devel if you want an opinion of where to file it. bugs.kde.org against KDE or launchpad against chrome
<Daskreech> ybit: I would guess it's all the bugs in the packages they are shipping
<aladds> cool cheers
<Daskreech>  It would be a little naive to try and localize bugs to KDE since KDE does not control all the bugs
<aladds> of course
<Daskreech> aladds: That was aimed at ybit not you :)
<aladds> it sort of made sense to me too
<aladds> i assume kde is a huge project
<Daskreech> Possibly the largest opensource project in existence
<Daskreech> Depending on how you measure girth
<aladds> That explains why it took longer to compile kde than it did to compile kernel & x11 combined when I once played with gentoo (never again :P)
<Daskreech> ha ha Well it does have more lines of code than either of those (I think more than them combined even)
<ronnoc> When installing KDE from the mini.iso, should I select kde-standard or kubuntu-desktop, or both?
<L3top> Does anyone know why rc5.d would be running scripts twice in a row?
<nconrads> There a known issue with the KDE Groupware Wizard missing support for Kolab servers in 11.10?
<mozila> Hola
<mozila> necesito ayuda
<mozila> estoy intentando imprimir desde kubuntu hacia una impresora  de red de windows
<L3top> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mozila> Gracias
<L3top> de nada
<Daskreech> ronnoc: kubuntu-desktop if you want the Kubuntuized choices for KDE and kde-standard if you want .. .well a standard KDE
<Daskreech> L3top: upstart dependencies?
<Daskreech> nconrads: Not that I know of how are you invoking it?
<L3top> ty for a direction Daskreech. Where should I begin looking
<Daskreech> aladds: ping :)
<nconrads> Daskreech: Just clicking on the KDE Groupware Wizard via KDE's search.
<Daskreech> L3top: Well how did you notice that they are being run twice?
<nconrads> Daskreech: I get what looks like a straightforward Qt window with only Novell GroupWise listed.
<Daskreech> Strange. What did you search for?
<nconrads> KDE Groupware Wizard.  Also tried it via cli with `groupwarewizard`
<L3top> I have an echo to let me know the status of an X AVWizard. After beating things up all day trying to figure out if my code is bad pstree insisted that rc5.d was the point of origin, so just dropped an executable echo directly into rc5.d named S99echome, and indeed it ran twice on startup.
<Daskreech> L3top: what's the dependency for that script
<L3top> in the header? The script is 0start_avwizard, which depends on checkavwizard. checkavwizard depends on nothing... if I understand you correctly.
<L3top> All check_avwizard does is look for a shift key input to manually start avwizard.
<L3top> default start is 2 default stop is 1.
<Daskreech> L3top: does it have a check to not run if there is a previous instance?
<L3top> It is not called until completed
<L3top> rc5.d just runs and then runs again each script at a certain point, if not from the beginning
<L3top> actually... in my list... S98mediatomb is the last to run once. The S99+ all run twice. That will make it easier to figure out.
<L3top> I was rebooting so I dont know if you got that each instance is called after the first completes, so they do not run at the same time
<Daskreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<L3top> I was rebooting so I dont know if you got that each instance is called after the first completes, so they do not run at the same time. Anything labeled S99* runs twice from rc5d. Everything <= S98 runs once.
<Daskreech> L3top: That includes thigns that you didn't put in maually ?
<L3top> yes
<L3top> Well... includes some things I did not put in manually.
<L3top> I will drop an echo in all of them to confirm.
<Daskreech> Alright
<L3top> nope... I am wrong... I think I know the problem.
<Daskreech> ^_^
#kubuntu 2012-04-03
<lenovo> 111
<Daskreech> lll
<lenovo> test 測試訊號 测试讯号AM
<Daskreech> lenovo: fail
<lenovo> roller 阿農牌 克你一頓號 再見 roller 阿农牌 克你一顿号 再见
<Daskreech> lenovo: Now i have no idea what you are checking
<avdi> So I have this issue since my last update (I'm on 11.10)
<avdi> ten or fifteen moinutes after logging in the mouse goes wonky. I can move the pointer around just fine but clicking does nothing
<avdi> Sometimes it comes back, sometimes it doesn't.
<avdi> The only way to fix it is by restarting kwin
<Daskreech> kwin?
<avdi> But either this fixes it for a few seconds, or it only works for a isingle window afterwards
<Daskreech> you have desktop effects on or off?
<avdi> On
<avdi> I'd been using them happily for months
<avdi> no problems
<avdi> If I can manage to log out and log in again I get a reprieve. Sometimes as much as an hour or two
<avdi> Before it happens again
<avdi> It's very unpredictable too. Sometimes right-clicking on a window will reenable my ability to left-click on the window as well
<avdi> I'm back on Unity to verify that it's KDE only
<avdi> So far no problems
<avdi> I had been messing around with VMWare at around the same time I updated my system, so for a while I thought it was an issue with VMWare's mouse-grabbing
<avdi> But I've since compeltely uninstalled VMware
<Daskreech> avdi: what driver?
<avdi> Catalyst
<Daskreech> Bye I suppose
<lenovo> test Qa3
<lenovo> test 2
<lenovo> test log
<lenovo> off
<Daskreech> Strange robot
<lenovo> 8331 19641 1 3313 69242 2 1133 33196 3 3
<lenovo> chigo
<lenovo> off
<lenovo> shedo on
<lenovo> off
<L3top> Daskreech: In case you were wondering, you cannot register init.d scripts that begin with a number as rc attempts to determine runlevel, sending a start to, in the case of S990start_avwizard, as S99 and S90.
<L3top> So scripts start twice.
<ronnoc> Daskreech: I thought so...just checking :)
<Daskreech> L3top: what's the fix for that?
<Daskreech> ronnoc: Sure
<Daskreech> hello BIGIDIOT
<L3top> Well... I am changing the name of the scripts once I have time to make all of the relevant code changes throughout, My current hack is to mv /etc/rc5.d/S990start_avwizard /etc/rc5.d/S99a0start_avwizard as it is just a sym link. We need it to follow all 98's and precede all 99s. Another option is to create a true event based upstart... but I rather like buntu's way of determination. It is clever.
<Daskreech> L3top: what relevant code changes throughout ?
<L3top> I wouldn't really call it a bug, but a requirement.
<L3top> Oh... we have like 4 million lines of code in our project, built on kubuntu.
<Daskreech> and they have hard coded links to the file names?
<L3top> That particular script launches all of the audio/video wizard stuff... this detects hardware, and generates xorg and asound files based on user settings. It is a convenient file to link to when regenning on the fly.
<L3top> we have our own X environment, with a link to start desktop
<L3top> if they want
<L3top> the reason it lives in init.d is in case of hardware changes... it automatically detects and installs/configures without the user doing anything.
<L3top> but several things will make changes in the database, those flags cause certain behavioral changes, so it is linked to here and there. It is a ginormous project... I just have to make sure there are no stray references.
<L3top> or change them... and the installers... and this and that
<L3top> will take a few days to make sure I have right is all. The old detection routine masked this duplication. I added a whole lot more hardware to the autoconfigs and was confused why my wizard was running twice... which led me to all of this.
<mr-rich> How can I view system info (mem size, processor, etc) in a gui?
<Daskreech> SOunds like a good use of variable passing
<Daskreech> mr-rich: alt=F2 -> kinfocenter
<mr-rich> Daskreech: ty
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Of course
<lenovo> woman league time is now who confirm1 off
<Daskreech> lenovo: you are a strange little bot
<L3top> lol
<lenovo> 20 litre jet gun source1
<lenovo> off firm
<lenovo> 1off
<lenovo> off
<Daskreech> and then you leave
<Daskreech> yep
<Unit193> Quassel, so said CTCP.
<Daskreech> Yes but joins every few hours says three random phrases of which the last one is off then leaves
<Unit193> Yep.
<L3top> anyway... it is a home automation platform, with a media center. It is really unlike anything else. A whole lot of moving parts though... a lot of plumbing to make everything interact with everything. At its core it is just a very intricate messaging bus. www.linuxmce.org check it out if you are bored. All open source.
<Daskreech> Oh I know Linux MCE
<Daskreech> I was actually thinking about it when you started describing it
<Daskreech> They were trying to workout an arrangement with KDE at one point
<L3top> Yes... of course the architecture can be lain over anything really... but we are Kdependent atm. :)
<Daskreech> L3top: Kdepenedent? :)
<Daskreech> Nice turn of phrase
<frogonwheels> L3top: has linuxmce improved? When I looked last a couple of years ago, it looked flashy, but was a pain to use, and wanted to do way, way too much.  (like it couldn't handle not being the gateway & stuff)
<progre55> hi guys. I have my /home partition encrypted, and I've recently started having problems with logon. It doesnt mount the home partition automatically, and I have to mount it manually from the tty. Any suggestions, please?
<dirk27> test
<lordievader> Hello
<Tm_T> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Tm_T, hey how are you?
<Tm_T> busy at work
<Neolex_> Bonjour à tous
<lordievader> Neolex_, hey
<Neolex_> première fois que je viens sur irc ^^
<lordievader> !languages
<lordievader> Neolex_, this is an English irc, if you want to speak French please join the French channel.
<lordievader> !French
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Neolex_> lordievader: oh sorry i didnt know.. I don't speak english very well.. thank you !
<lordievader> Neolex_, sure no problem ;)
<pawelero> hi, I've just played with 12.04 beta 2 and I launched telepathy client
<pawelero> it's hardly usable without any icon in the panel
<pawelero> is there any way to have such icon?
<lordievader> For support on 12.04 you need to join #ubuntu+1, this is for kubunut 11.10
<pawelero> lordievader: ok, thanks
<excognac> hi all. What inactivates my ufw?
<excognac> after every single boot I have to turn it on again...
<Riddell> excognac: you can also ask in #ubuntu about firewall bits, they aren't kubuntu specific
<excognac> Riddell: thanks, I'll do so. Principially I dot understand how could this happen. Could I mess up something really wrong?
<peace> excognac: you mean the kcm module ?
<peace> excognac: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789 ?
<excognac> peace: I never used kcm module, always commandline
<peace> excognac: so it's not kde specific issue
<excognac> peace: according to Riddell, I have posted it on #ubuntu
<peace> excognac: cat /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<peace> excognac:  look for this
<peace> ENABLED=yes
<excognac> peace: is there now since I've just enabled upon this boot.
<peace> excognac: into the config file ENABLED=yes or not?
<excognac> peace: it is indeed. that's why i don't understand the whole issue
<peace> mmm
<peace> ksystemlog says something ?
<excognac> peace: only this 03/04/2012 12:56:33 [  851.334884] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=33:33:00:00:00:fb:c8:bc:c8:d5:b4:5a:86:dd SRC=fe80:0000:0000:0000:cabc:c8ff:fed5:b45a DST=ff02:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:00fb LEN=72 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=1 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=ICMPv6 TYPE=131 CODE=0
<excognac> sorry for not pastebin
<peace> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excognac> !paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/912904/
<peace> excognac: btw kubuntu version ?
<excognac> peace: 11.10, kde 4.8.1 from ppa otherwise fully updated system on a laptop
<peace> excognac: try to see this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/186259-ufw-wont-start-boot-tried-everything-i-could-find.html
<peace> excognac: sorry but i have never had this issue before xD
<excognac> peace: indeed many thanks for your time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aries31> hola
<aries31> alguien habla español?
<asfyxia> !es | aries31
<ubottu> aries31: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> fuck
<HFSPLUS> fuck
<FloodBotK1> HFSPLUS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kallol> hi
<Timmy> is kernel 3.3 included in 12.04?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 Timmy
<Timmy> pardon me?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1    for discussion of 12.04
<BluesKaj> Timmy,  no , the latest kernel is 3.2 on 12.04
<ScottyK> Greetings all, been running 11.10 for a while, and it's been fine. Thinking about upgrading to 12.04, even though it's still beta 2. Good Idea, bad idea?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Why do you want to upgrade?
<lethu> ScottyK, BAD IDEA
<lethu> ScottyK, hope that's clear and visible enough
<lethu> ScottyK, "if it's not broken, don't fix it."
<lethu> ScottyK, also, beta versions are very likely to break things...
<BluesKaj> lethu, , ScottyK , for your info, running 12.04beta2/kde4.8.2 here , all is well , so far :)
<lethu> BluesKaj, which way have you used to upgrade?
<Daskreech> !worksforme | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Daskreech> having said that. It works for me ^_^
<Daskreech> But I ran KDE from version 3.997 so take that with a blue grain of salt
<ScottyK> feh, dont know why I keep getting disconnected
<Floh79> Hi, I wrote my own init.d-script based on skeleton inside /etc/init.d.
<Daskreech> It's 11.10 Upgrade to t 12.04 ^_^
<ScottyK> I know the adage of "if it's not broke, don't fix it", so was just wanted to try out the Beta 2. I'll dig out a seperate box for it
<Floh79> Unfortunatelly I didn't found any doc about depencies of other services (init.d-scripts).
<Daskreech> ScottyK: you can do it on your main machine if you can live without stuff like GUI for a few days
<Daskreech> Just in case the worst happens
<ScottyK> Daskreech - Love the GUI part, I'll wait then! LOL
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Not saying you won't have a GUI :) Just saying things can go wrong and you should be willing to debug things
<Daskreech> Floh79: they declare the dependencies at the top of the file
<Floh79> Daskreech: You mean Required-Start, am I right?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: If you have a spare machine I would say go for it. Try and hunt down problems and push to get them fixed. Makes it a worthwhile journey :)
<Daskreech> Floh79: yes
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  bah humbug! , just your bot post abve :)
<BluesKaj> I qualified it  with "for your info "
<Floh79> Daskreech: So I just enter filename of init.d-script there?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ^_^' Just saying that encouraging someone to jump into a testing package purely on it works for me might be setting false expectations
<Daskreech> Floh79: no you set the requirement. So in the init script that it depends on there is a section that says Provides:
<BluesKaj> well, he asked , i didn't encourage , just told him my siuation , Daskreech
<Daskreech> In your init-scripts required start you put what the other script provides
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Fair enough
<Daskreech> I'm encouraging but trying to lay out the pros cons
<Floh79> Daskreech: Oh... well. Do you know doc about that? I wan't try to rtfm instead to fire you questions. :)
<Floh79> Daskreech: Tried with 'man init.d' but alas.
<Daskreech> I fully expect it to work for ScottyK but that doesn't mean my expectations won't burn either
<Floh79> Daskreech: Ah... sorry... now I understand. I'll doublecheck...
<Daskreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Daskreech> Floh79: good luck wit hthat site I've not found it remarkably useful :)
<BluesKaj> asamof I just had a couple of crashes , with chrmoium and a stsrtu shutdown setting , to be fair , ScottyK
<BluesKaj> gawd my typing sucs
<Daskreech> lawl
<Daskreech> !lol | Daskreech
<ubottu> Daskreech, please see my private message
<Floh79> Daskreech: Thanx. I'll open url you just suggested me then I'll try with provides/required-start/required-stop.
<Daskreech> Floh79: If you need your script to depend on something else just find what that script provides and let your script require that to start
<Daskreech> ScottyK: You hadn't said why you wanted to install 12.04
<Floh79> Daskreech: Jupp, without $ right? Example serviceA provides "foo", if serviceB needs service A then I'll write "foo" at Required-Start-line.
<Daskreech> Floh79: Yes
<Floh79> Daskreech: Thank you very much. :)
<ScottyK> Daskreech - wanted to install 12.04 because I've heard a lot of good things so far from reading the forums. Seems to be more stable at this point that when 11.10 was in beta 2
<Floh79> Daskreech: Required-Stop - Does it mean a Service must be stopped before current one will be stopped? Or does it mean, a Service must be running bevore I can stop current service?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: It is
<ScottyK> Just dug out an extra box out of the closet, so there is my test machine!
<BluesKaj> hope it has 1G Ram
<BluesKaj> at least
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Woooooo :)
<ScottyK> Arguh, the RAM is gone!
<BluesKaj> my test machine died ...
<Daskreech> Floh79: Service should be running i.e. if given a choice stop me before you stop these guys
<ScottyK> now have to dig through the parts closet
<Floh79> Daskreech: Ok... thanx.  :) You're great help.
<Floh79> Daskreech: Sad there is no useful docs (at least I didn't found one).
<ScottyK> OK here's a stick, 1GB of DDR, should work
<Promethes> when i click magnet links (bittorrent) in browser it takes forever to see torrent in ktorrent. KDE is doing some "important testing" (it can be seen in system tray). Anyone knows how to disable this slooow url test?
<Floh79> <-- is going writing scriptes
<Floh79> Goodbye everyone.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a fan of akonadi , but I like kmail , but akonadi errors contantly , the server self test has 8 errors , tried reinstalling all akonadi components in synptic , but to no avail.
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<BluesKaj> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> most 12.04 users don't have probs with kmail/akonadi
<BluesKaj> oops, should have posted in ubuntu+1
<lordievader> Hello
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Daskreech, hey, how are you?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What errors?
<Daskreech> lordievader: Still sleeping
<lordievader> lol
<jonnymaddox> wtf
<jonnymaddox> kauabanqaaaa
<jonnymaddox> how can configurate my kubuntu to take over the world?
<BluesKaj> that doesn't help , pls refrain from foul language abreviations ..just ask a resonable question ,m if you have one
<Daskreech> jonnymaddox: start from the source
<jonnymaddox> °__° hm too bad, ok
<shannon_> I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. It didn't recognize my wireless adapter (Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter) After I installed the updates, the wireless adapter started working. I had to restart my laptop, when it restarted, the wireless adapter wouldn't work again. Any ideas?
<Daskreech> shannon_: I'm confused was it working before?
<shannon_> Daskreech, Yes
<skurcey> hi, i m a linux noob, i spend 8 hours to install ubuntu because i needed the graphics driver, nice to meet you all
<Daskreech> at no point in that story did it ever work, other than when you said it wouldn't work again
<Daskreech> skurcey: Nice to meet you
<skurcey> just need an intensive console training ^^
<Daskreech> skurcey: Console as in you don't have a GUI?
<shannon_> Daskreech, I just read what I wrote again, and it makes sense. When I first installed the system, IT DID NOT WORK, I had to have it wired to get a connection. I installed my updates, restarted the laptop, and the wireless worked. I shut down, and when I started back up the adapter was no longer working. That's as plain as I can say it
<skurcey> i have one Daskreech
<Daskreech> shannon_: Bah sorry I read "after I installed the updates the wireless adapter stopped working"
<Daskreech> skurcey: But you wnat to learn the command line?
<Daskreech> shannon_: sounds like a module wasn't loaded
<skurcey> yeah, console is fun !
<skurcey> i want to learn shell script also
<shannon_> Daskreech, how would I fix that?
<skurcey> well, it s somewhaat related
<Daskreech> shannon_: can you open a terminal ?
<Daskreech> !commands > skurcey
<ubottu> skurcey, please see my private message
<shannon_> Daskreech: It's open
<skurcey> sorry i m configuring my irc client and looking for a sound so i m noticed
<lordievader> skurcey A usefull website for linux commands: http://linuxcommand.org/
<Daskreech> shannon_: type lsmod | grep at
<Daskreech> let me know if it returns anything
<lordievader> skurcey, do you have any programming skills
<skurcey> blitz3d and c# nothing facy
<shannon_> Daskreech: Yes, would you like me to put it in paste.ubuntu?
<skurcey> i know the basis
<Daskreech> shannon_: is ath9k listed there?
<shannon_> Daskreech: yes
<lordievader> skurcey, then bash scripting will be quite easy, you just need to learn the syntax, there are some differences between bash and C, but they are still quite alike.
<shannon_> Daskreech: Actually it's ath5
<Daskreech> shannon_: hmm
<Daskreech> try modprobe -r ath5 && modprobe ath9k
<skurcey> can i find a beep sound somewhere in ubuntu?
<lordievader> skurcey, it seems /usr/share/sounds has system sounds
<shannon_> Daskreech: FATAL: Module ath5 not found.
<Daskreech> shannon_: >_>
<Daskreech> lsmod | grep ath5 returns a line right ?
<shannon_> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> shannon_: ok try modprobe ath9k
<skurcey> thanks lordievader, really appreciate it
 * skurcey bows
<shannon_> Daskreech: error:  inserting ath9k_common
<lordievader> skurcey, no problem, here to help ;)
<Daskreech> shannon_: ok  then
<Daskreech> shannon_: can you pastebin the output from lspci
<shannon_> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913390/
<skurcey> ooops wrong button
<skurcey> trying to figure how to put channels in favorite with Quassel :/
<Daskreech> shannon_: strange that shoudl work.
<Daskreech> In fact it did
<shannon_>  Daskreech, It is driving me nuts!
<shannon_> Daskreech: I'm wondering if it's a hardware issue?
<Daskreech> shannon_: No i would guess firmware if I was pushed but the not having a ath9k_common is strange
<shannon_> Daskreech: at the risk of sounding stupid, is there a way to update the firmware?
<Daskreech> shannon_: There is but I'd rather look at other solutions since it did work at some point so ... it should work again
<Daskreech> Just need to get it consistent
<shannon_> Daskreech: OK
<Daskreech> shannon_: Though of course the first thing to do is to get it working. again. Do you remember what was in the updates?
<shannon_> Daskreech: There were a lot of updates. It was right after I did a fresh install
<kiro> ping
<Daskreech> shannon_: ok do you know if one of them was a new kernel?
<shannon_> Daskreech: It was after I installed the updates that it started working. I shut down the laptop, and when I restarted it, the wireless no longer worked
<Daskreech> that might explain some thingk
<shannon_> Daskreech: Is it possible for me to check in the package manager?
<Daskreech> shannon_: ok try reboot and when the bios screen goes away get the grub menu and see if there is more than one option for a kernel and boot into an older version
<shannon_> Daskreech: OK, I'm on the laptop in question, so I will be back
<Daskreech> shannon_: Yes or you could paste bin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, did shannon run if or iwconfig to see if the driver was loading
 * skurcey is impressed by ubuntu
 * BluesKaj is more impressed by kubuntu
 * skurcey just need a 100 mega connection to feel his life accomplished
<Daskreech> mega what?
<skurcey> and someone explain why the f... i paid 70€ for win 7 pro
<skurcey> mega bit
<skurcey> i dont have VDSL in meh little village and i'm sad
<skurcey> but i can take via cable
<lordievader> No cable either?
<BluesKaj> skurcey,  because W7 is supposedly the answer to a regular pc users needs and dreams :)
<skurcey> i m planning to change
 * skurcey blames IBM
<skurcey> but i didnt test WINE yet
<skurcey> so wait and see
<lordievader> Here we got 120Mbit, not that my personal router can handle it tough...
 * skurcey drools
<BluesKaj> shannon_,  have you run ifconfig in the konsole
<lordievader> skurcey, what are you planning to run in Wine?
<shannon_> Daskreech: Do I feel stupid.. I hit the switch off the front of the laptop. This is an old laptop and I'm not used to having a switch
<skurcey> games
<skurcey> but i still have my windows partition
<lordievader> skurcey, check the wine appdb shows if things are running in wine, and how.
<lordievader> Got a dual boot here too, and a laptop with just windows...
<shannon_> Daskreech: thank you for taking your time to help me.
<Daskreech> :-D
<lukito> goodevening
<lukito> :-D
<lordievader> lukito, hey
<lukito> hey
<lukito> how areyou???
<lukito> i'm from otaly
<lukito> italy
<lukito> :-)
<skurcey> there s no country, we re all from the internet
 * skurcey feels like a little Shakespear
<lordievader> Nice going skurcey, but Im still in Holland :P
<Daskreech> hi lukito
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daskreech> If it helps
<skurcey> lordievader: you really want that i quote myself?
<skurcey> "The fins are the wings of the poor"
<skurcey> ^
<skurcey> ^^
<lordievader> skurcey, We got an offtopic channel :P
<skurcey> ooops
<skurcey> wich is?
<lordievader> #kubuntu-offtopic
<skurcey> yeah sorry 281 users
<skurcey> arg
<lordievader> skurcey, what's wrong?
<skurcey> i keep pressing the wrong button trying to put a channel in favorite><
<Starwatcher> hi all has anyone had problems playing flash video with firefox in the last week or so?
<lordievader> Starwatcher, yes after the update, what I did to fix it was downgrade to the previous version
<lordievader> perhaps there is a better fix though.
<Tm_T> haven't seen any issues here
<Starwatcher> as previous of firefox or the flash player?
<lordievader> earlier version of flash
<lordievader> I use chromium btw, so it probably is a problem in flash...
<Starwatcher> ok thought that might be the answer. Chrome works with the flash 11.2 r202 but firefox chokes.
<new2net> excellent work on Kubuntu, as advertised, it just works. Keep it up
<Tm_T> new2net: thanks, I forwarded your message to our devels (:
<skurcey> hi, Compiz processus in taking much CPU load on ubuntu 11.10 is therre a way to onfigure it so it take less CPU?
<kirreen> Hi :)
<lordievader> kirreen, hello
<lordievader> how are you?
<kirreen> Great, thanks :)
<kirreen> I installed ubuntu on my lappy yesterday
<kirreen> And I haven't had all that much experience with linux.
<kirreen> Any nice thingymajjigs I should know about :)?
<lordievader> perhaps it is a good idea to join the ubuntu channel, this is the kubuntu channel, small but important difference.
<kirreen> Oh...
<kirreen> It was default on Konversation, thought it said ubuntu :P
<lordievader> "/join #ubuntu" without the ""
<lordievader> Wait
<kirreen> What are the biggest difference of Kubuntu and ubuntu?
<lordievader> perhaps you are using kubuntu...
<skurcey> that s a mess there
<kirreen> As an OS
<kirreen> NO
<kirreen> :P
<FloodBotK1> kirreen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kirreen> I'm using ubuntu
<skurcey> tons of users connecting and disconnecting :(
<kirreen> I installed Konversation, seemed like a nice freeware client.
<lordievader> kirreen, kubuntu uses the kde desktop and ubuntu uses the unity desktop
<kirreen> Ok, thanks :)
<kirreen> Well, of to the ubuntu channel, thanks for redirecting me.
<BluesKaj> also differnt applications
<lordievader> no problem :)
<BluesKaj> skurcey, you can turn the joins and quit notifications off
<mokush> does anybody know if there's a ppa for bespin somewhere?
<lordievader> mokush, do you mean this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-bespin
<mokush> lordievader: how come I don't find it in muon? Is it supposed to be available in 11.10?
<lordievader> mokush, I think not, the launchpad latest version is for natty which is 11.04 or 10.10, you could try installing that one though.
<lordievader> gotta go, cya all
<K350> konsole switches such as --nomenubar doesn't work. Why is that?
<Daskreech> ctrl+M ?
<James1479> Daskreech: ctrl+shift+m for knosole
<Daskreech> James1479: :) sorry
<developer01> Hello, all..  I'm not sure where I should ask this question, but I was depending on ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports for a version of qt4 for lucid..
<developer01> it appears that the kubuntu-backports ppa is now a duplicate of kubuntu-beta..
<developer01> is that intentional, or was it a mistake and it's due to be reverted?
<developer01> specifically libqt4-dev version 4.7 or higher
<James1479> developer01: things normally move from beta to backports when they get released
<developer01> James1479: but the lucid backports are gone, now...
<developer01> James1479: is that normal?
<James1479> developer01: gone?
<developer01> James1479: kubuntu-backports now only contains oneric.  it no longer has lucid packages.
<developer01> James1479: though it did have the lucid packages ~1 week ago
#kubuntu 2012-04-04
<tbruff13> can someone help me how can i test to see if my audio jack earphone works in kubuntu 11.10
<Arathreel> Hello there. I'm fairly new to Linux and my son knocked my laptop to the floor. I'm using the live cd so that I can try and run fsck, but I keep getting an error saying fsck.swap not found. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I can't seem to find much/any help on the internet.
<amason> Arathreel: if the disk was spinning at the time you (probably) have a physical hardware issue
<amason> i did that the other day with an external disk....hosed it good and proper :(
<Arathreel> That is, unfortunately, my worry. I'm hoping I can fix it, that maybe it isn't as bad as I fear.
<amason> also you can't fsck a swap partition
<amason> as there is nothing to fsck
<Arathreel> I finally realized that. I had typed in the wrong sda
<amason> :)
<amason> dd will let you copy as much of the data as possible to a new disk
<Arathreel> Ugh. I think I made a mistake doing the lost+found folder.
<amason> erm
<amason> you don't want to do folders
<amason> you need to fsck a parition
<amason> fsck is a file system check
<Arathreel> I did the whole of /home which is on /sda2
<amason> so you only run it on devices that have a filesystem
<amason> ok
<Arathreel> But they asked if I wanted to do the lost+found
<Arathreel> Now I'm afraid to cancel it for fear of what it will do.
<amason> which filesystem are you using ?
<amason> ext4 ?
<Arathreel> I just keep saying 'yes' to fixing inodes
<Arathreel> I'm not sure.
<amason> heh
<Arathreel> I'm really still fairly new at this.
<Arathreel> I got my bamboo tablet working, but fixing broken things is a new experience for me.
<amason> look if you do manage to recover this, the first thing i'd do is copy the contents to a new disk
<Arathreel> I will finish putting everything on our server, that's for sure.
<amason> actually i personally would dd what you can to a new disk
<amason> and fsck on the new disk
<Arathreel> I don't want to lose what I haven't copied over yet. Most everything is there already.
<Arathreel> What is dd?
<amason>  dd - convert and copy a file
<amason> dd if=/old/disk of=/new/disk
<Arathreel> Alright. That makes sense.
<amason> it will do a bit for bit copy
<amason> you can tell it to skip errors too
<amason> that way if you can't read a sector it will just write zeros
<amason> until it can read something again
<amason> if your fsck is relocating data to sectors that are bad ( which it doesn't know are bad ) then you risk loosing more data
<Arathreel> *nods* alright. I will have to try and do that.
<Arathreel> I'm just finishing the fsck right now.
<Arathreel> It appears everything worked, so I'm going to try and reboot the system, hopefully.
<Arathreel> Thank you so much for your help. I will try to pop back in if it works. And... also if it doesn't.
<amason> good luck
<arathreel> Hurray. Everything seems to be fixed.
<arathreel> Thank you, amason, for all your help.
<amason> np
<ybit> Daskreech: why deb faster than the rpm distros?
<ybit> +is
<Daskreech> ybit: Who said they are ?
<Daskreech> You will have to clarify that I think
 * Daskreech pokes ybit 
<ybit> Daskreech: if say you want to just search for a file, zypper first needs the privs and if there's another instance of it running somewhere, it will fail to search for a file
<Daskreech> ybit: That's less about speed and more about stupid settings by default
<ybit> then it seems to check all of the repos to make sure they are up-to-date before searching
<ybit> i bet this can be disabled
<ybit> there isn't an equivalent of apt-file search either
<Daskreech> It can be ...um ameliorated
<ybit> there's software.opensuse.org and webpin in their yast --ncurses interface but it 404s
<Daskreech> No I think you can do a file search with yum
<Daskreech>  I don't think you can with zypper
<ybit> it's true
<ybit> but opensuse uses zypper
<Daskreech> The main issue is that for some reason debian decided that the repos would be static and append only
<Daskreech>  RPM decided that the repos could be amended as needed
<ybit> hrm, you can use yum in opensuse...
<Daskreech> and in Ubuntu a well if you like
<Daskreech> though that's just proving that man can fly :)
<Daskreech> For a lot of RPM distros they can do things like remove an application or old versions of an application
<ybit> i'm aching over here
<ybit> (using zypper)
<Daskreech> so to ensure that you don't do somthing stupid even though you think that it is smart they resync everytime you do anything
<Daskreech>  So if you do a search for say w3m it will look in the local cache
<Daskreech> however someone could have decided to remove w3m from the server so you wuld see it as available even though it isn't so it will resync with the server and get all the files available before moving on
<ybit> i'm over on opensuse atm because of the snapper and btrfs appeal
<ybit> it's the equivalent of a subset of nix package management without the headache of having to learn everything immediately
<Daskreech> Debian will never remove anything so if you have an old cache the worst that could happen is there will be a newer version of a file but the number of packages and the availabilty are all fixed at release
<ybit> i can't speak evil about opensuse + zypper, i've used gentoo and debian even more so way longer
<Daskreech> opensuse is fantastic for a RPM distro :)
<ybit> so it's unfair of me to compare without really diving in, but i'm missing some functionality
 * Daskreech compliments from the back of his hand
<ybit> susestudio.com is pretty amazing
<ybit> OBS rather
<Daskreech> Oh no Suse is a great organization
<Daskreech> and does some amazing community work as well
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhg
<Whiskey`Wonka> What method is used on laptops to alter the cpu fan speed?
<Daskreech> !info fancontrol
<Whiskey`Wonka> depending on the kernel I use, the cpu fan behaves differently. right now im on 3.2.0-21-generic, cpu cores are 50~60%, 145F and the fan is putting along on low
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah ty
<Whiskey`Wonka> well i see how to watch the sensors (ive been using gkrellm) but not how to control the fan
<Whiskey`Wonka> $Tits seams when it installed, it did not make a /etc/fancontrol ?
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka: Umm sorry maybe try thinkfan ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> will look at that
<Whiskey`Wonka> on the right track but it complains 'is this really a thinkpad?'
<Whiskey`Wonka> mm a page is saying after installing lm-sensors to restart =\
<Daskreech> lm-sensors is the usual catch all for fans and heat
<qbit> you can configure lm-sensors by running a script named sensors-detect
<Daskreech> !info sensors-detect
<ubottu> Package sensors-detect does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> qbit: is that a part of lm-sensors ?
<qbit> yes
<qbit> and it has a man page
<Whiskey`Wonka> qbit: i did that
<qbit> don't know if that'll help but may be able to add a data point on whether or what capabilities lm-sensors may have on the hardware
<Whiskey`Wonka> looks like i have nothing in /proc/acpi/
<Whiskey`Wonka> it read my sensor, and said no new modules to load
<Whiskey`Wonka> the k10 module is correct
<Whiskey`Wonka> but doesnt look like i have a way to program it
<Whiskey`Wonka> this page is talking aobut /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ0/trip_points
<Whiskey`Wonka> and i have nothing like that in /proc/acpi/
<Whiskey`Wonka> just ac_adapter/ battery/    button/     event       toshiba/    wakeup
<qbit> the toshiba is probably the acpi support for your box, and it may not include supprot for controlling the fan is a possibility
<qbit> but I don't know anything about Toshiba so I'm stuck there
<Whiskey`Wonka> there is nothing under there for fan
<Whiskey`Wonka> its the kernel, or the acpi module
<Whiskey`Wonka> i know on older kernels there was more populated in /acpi/
<qbit> does lsmod show a toshiba_acpi module?
<Whiskey`Wonka> toshiba_acpi           18306  0  sparse_keymap          13890  1 toshiba_acpi
<qbit> from what I can guess from a page about this I googled is that the fan control of that module is either on or off with no way to control speed
<Whiskey`Wonka> odd, it works fine with 11.10 and older kernels
<Whiskey`Wonka> possibly thats the bios fan control and its been turned off?
<qbit> yes - and probably doesn't work with kernels 3.x.x and newer
<qbit> http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver   <- you'll notice they say 2.4 and 2.6 with no mention of 3,x
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah lovely
<Daskreech> qbit: there is very little functionally different between 2.6 and 3.x
<Whiskey`Wonka> Daskreech: i would say fan control is 'little'
<Whiskey`Wonka> but quite important
<Whiskey`Wonka> i dont like the laptop floating at 140~160F just because
<qbit> Daskreech: I went round and round with this on openSUSE wrt to compiling nvidia driver module, had to patch to get and older version to build that was not regressive performance wise
<qbit> and that eventually failed as 3.x started getting  newer
<Whiskey`Wonka> huh and thats part of why i am on a 3x kernel, ati drivers
<Whiskey`Wonka> this thing runs like crap in google earth on 11.10
<Whiskey`Wonka> works ok on 11.04, but then my wireless drivers hard lock on it
<Whiskey`Wonka> and changing kernels only helps so far with each problem
<qbit> lol, 'tis always something....
<Whiskey`Wonka> yup
<qbit> I used ATI fglrx about a year ago
<qbit> gave up waiting for them to mature the dual monitor support
<qbit> if you had dual monitors the driver disabled 3D acceleration and it was either/or
<qbit> got an Nvidia card and use Twinview
<Daskreech> qbit: as in it's coded for the version number rather than the API exposure?
<qbit> Daskreech: yes - but only to a point
<qbit> once the API changed past a certain rev you could no longer build and are forced to use the newer codebase
<Daskreech> Well nothing wrong with newer codebase :)
<qbit> and I hate to say it, but 280.13 and the like are slower than the old ones
<qbit> they have updated support for newer GPU hardware, but they are slower
<Daskreech> It' why we are advocating drivers be open sourced
<qbit> and I'll us ethe open source ones when/if they ever come up to the performance level of the propietary ones
<qbit> but I would prefer open source to proprietary binary blobs
<Daskreech> everyone would except for the lawyers
<Whiskey`Wonka> the lawyers dont care, thats the corperations
<Whiskey`Wonka> the lawyers just get a paycheck for doing what the corps want
<Daskreech> ha ha No this is the lawyers
<Daskreech> keeping these things closed is a pain for the companies. It's an engineering and financial headache
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> ive got family that does ip law. they tell a different story
<Whiskey`Wonka> i should say hypotheticly, some zelot might want to try some blackmail
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka: IP for engineering work?
<Whiskey`Wonka> all kinds of ip
<Whiskey`Wonka> from software to music to who knows
<Whiskey`Wonka> my side and their side of the family do not exactly get along
<Whiskey`Wonka> and since they are a bunch of bloddy ass lawyers, we try not ot piss on them to often
<sfears> repartitioned windoes vista install to fit kubuntu and now have "bootmgr missing" error when I try to boot into windows.  Kubuntu boots fine.  Any ideas on how to fix bootmgr error?
<sfears> if I use the windows cd to fix the startup will I then have to fix grub to boot into linux?
<Whiskey`Wonka> sfears: you will need to chain load
<Whiskey`Wonka> grub should have detected vista and added it to the boot list
<sfears> it didn't Whiskey`Wonka
<sfears> i manually edited default/grub and added (hd 0,2) chainload +1
<Whiskey`Wonka> did you do a chkdsk on the vista partition after resizing it?
<sfears> edited grub.d/40.custom... it points to the correct partition and attempted to load windows, but the boot files are gone
<Whiskey`Wonka> right the boot files are not on that partition
<Whiskey`Wonka> well, they can be
<Whiskey`Wonka> often they are on a 100mb partition
<Whiskey`Wonka> merh. i hate the fcc and their paper work and this laptop is to hot to keep using
<sfears> i think i reformated that partition as the swap file
<Whiskey`Wonka> that was a mistake
<sfears> figures
<Whiskey`Wonka> that 100mb partition is where vista (and 7) hold the bootloader
<Whiskey`Wonka> you will need to fix that and make a new partition for your swap
<sfears> and it was 1.5 gig if iremember
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah no that would be the restore partition then
<Whiskey`Wonka> hope you have your os backups
<sfears> it was a fresh install
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah you have your os media
<sfears> i do
<Whiskey`Wonka> well there are a few ways to fix this
<Whiskey`Wonka> the easiest really is to toast and start over
<Whiskey`Wonka> install vista with the partition setup you want. give its boot partition 100mb or so
<sfears> can't run windows off 1 partition anymore?
<sfears> i think i can only make 4 partitions, and i need 3 for linux
<sfears> root, home and swap
<Whiskey`Wonka> right thats what extended partitions are for
<sfears> logical = extended?
<Whiskey`Wonka> make your first 100(win boot) and your sencond 300 (/boot) then a extended then make 4 partitions (win, root home swap)
<Whiskey`Wonka> ya
<sfears> is there a way to make it work with my existing partitions Whiskey`Wonka?
<Whiskey`Wonka> you would need to make /boot part of your /
<Whiskey`Wonka> and then you get into kernel module issues and ext2/3/4
<Whiskey`Wonka> could always make a initramfs to handle that
<Whiskey`Wonka> but really that is a pain
<Whiskey`Wonka> you could move the partitions around, copy them etc, to get to the state of 2+4
<Whiskey`Wonka> but thats messy and time consuming
<Whiskey`Wonka> if you really want ot keep the installs like they are, you can move the partitions off to a backup drive then repartition and copy the data back
<sfears> alright, thanks for the input
<Whiskey`Wonka> sorry its not better news
<Whiskey`Wonka> but hey, you dont have to work with UPRR so feel like you got a win =)
<sfears> UPRR?
<Whiskey`Wonka> union pacific rail road
<Whiskey`Wonka> not as evil as cellco's when looking to lease tower space
<Whiskey`Wonka> id place cellco's at 'emperor' and uprr at 'darth maul'
<Daskreech> Tower space?
<qbit> it's a common practice in the RF industry to rent/lease antennae mounting locations out to other companies
<qbit> unless a quid pro quo balance is struck  the rates are huge
<qbit> but usually a deal is "you let us put some our antennae on your tower in exchange for x number of yours on ours..."
<qbit> tower space == a place to mount an antenna
<lordievader> good morning
<progre55> hi guys. I have a problem since a couple of days with my encrypted home not mounting automatically on logon, and every time I boot up, I have to go to tty and "sudo mount /home". Any suggestions, please?
<Daskreech> Happened after an update?
<progre55> Daskreech: not sure to be honest. Cause the comp was on for about 4 days, and I dont remember if I updated anything during that time.
<Daskreech> hmmm
<Daskreech> and it's done up correctly in /etc/fstab ?
<progre55> Daskreech: sorry was afk. so, here is what my fstab says "UUID=6693fc9d-bdeb-4c31-8ff6-f3eeec6bb5e8 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2" and btw, how do I find out the device UUID?
<progre55> but I'm guessing that's correct in fstab, otherwise just saying "sudo mount /home" wouldnt work
<excognac> hi all I'm under live cd. How do i use fsck to detect problems? Yes, I read the manual and I'm rubbish. fsck -C /sda6 says there's no such device. Well, this would be my root partition
<qbit> excognac: try /dev/sda6
<ep> 11.10 somehow I can't use/open klipper.   It's not on my panel, as far as I can tell it's not a hidden icon. Running from console gives "Klipper is already running".   Using alt-F2 does nothing.
<hateball> ep: well do you see if the process is indeed running?
<ep> hateball yes
<hateball> and killing it and restarting it produces the same result?
<ep> logging out and restarting produces the same result
<hateball> and you had checked the tray settings so you havent accidentally set it to always hidden?
<ep> where's the tray settings, I'll check
<hateball> ep: you can rightclick the tray area
<ep> tray is "panel" then ?  :)
<hateball> ep: no, the area where the clock resides
<ep> okay kubuntu is calling that "panel settings" as far as i can tell.
<hateball> no then you're clicking the panel :)
<hateball> you should have an area with the clock, volume indicator, network indicator, etc
<ep> ok, i got it sorry.  checking now
<hateball> and if you dont, you can add it
<hateball> oh ok then :)
<ep> klipper is "auto"
<ep> i'll try "always visible as a test
<ep> Fixed.  I'm used to a different icon used in a older version of kde/kubuntu :)
<hateball> ep: :D
<AceKing> I have Kubuntu 11.04 on my PC, and yesterday, out of nowhere, my internet connection is very slow. None of the other computers that are connected are running slow. I restarted, rebooted the modem and router, and nothing seemed to work. Any ideas what I can check?
<lordievader> AceKing, Not really sure if it will work but the only thing I can come up with now is running the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<lordievader> AceKing, your connection was faster before?
<AceKing> lordievader: Yes, running a speedtest, download was 31.5 mbps and upload was 10 mbps. Now download 1.25 mbps and upload is 1.25 mbps
<lordievader> AceKing, wired or wireless?
<AceKing> lordievade: wired
<lordievader> Hmm well... I'm not sure what to do. As I said run the restart networking command, it might fix things.
<AceKing> lordievader: OK thanks, I will give that a shot and see. It will kick me off, but I will come back on to let you know how it turns out.
<AceKing> lordievader: It says "Command not found"
<lordievader> AceKing, Good luck
<lordievader> perhaps I made a typo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AceKing> lordievader: My fault.. spelling error
<AceKing> lordievader: That didn't work, still slow connection.
<lordievader> hmm I see, perhaps someone else here knows, else you can try asking over at the ubuntuforums.org
<AceKing> lordievader: Thank you for taking the time to help. I am also going to do a search on my adapter to see if anyone else had a problem
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<arshinator> always getting booted to grub prompt......and then have to load the kernel...how to automatically boot to X? can anyone help
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | arshinator
<ubottu> arshinator: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<skurcey> ubottu: is there a better way, cause when i installed ATI driver first i didnt had any problem, now with nomodeset i cant launch an app ('error while loading shared libraries:libGL.so.1
<ubottu> skurcey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skurcey> :'(
<lordievader> hey skurcey, what's the problem?
<skurcey> hi ^^
<BluesKaj> skurcey,  did you run sudo update-grub ?
<river__> Hey all, I'm looking for a way to get the grub list of the available kernels upon boot. Web search did not give sufficient answers. Any ideas? Thanks
<BluesKaj> river__,  hold down the left shift right after the bios scrn , until grub appears
<river__> Cheers BluesKaj, I give it a try
<river__> BluesKaj: Worked like a charm. Thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> river__,  install kde-config-grub2 , then you need to go thru that procedure again , it will show up in system settings>startup & shatdown
<BluesKaj> won't need to go thru the procedure
<river__> BluesKaj: Oh splendid! That's exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you merely!
<markit> hi, with 12.04 aptitude full-upgrade hangs so often... seems a sort of lock problem, but googling for aptitude hang does not show reported errors, is something you also have encounter?
<lordievader> markit, joint the ubuntu+1 channel, the channel for not released versions.
<lordievader> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<markit> well, there is not a Kubuntu+1
<markit> they will blame kde for my problems, I'm sure ;P
<lordievader> kubuntu+1 is also in ubuntu+1
<markit> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> markit,  use apt-get , aptitude has a problem in 12.04
<markit> hope they fix, but seems no one is reporting it
<BluesKaj> it's happened previously
<ashley_> hi i have a question about empathy, if anyone can help
<ashley_> empathy.desktop remains in my message indicator... but i removed the program
<madurax86> hello
<madurax86> how can i make a kde keyboard layout?
<lordievader> madurax86, check System Settings -> input devices -> keyboard -> layouts
<madurax86> lordievader I need to make a new one
<Daskreech> ashley_: Hmm? The message Indicator keeps messages not programs
<Daskreech> madurax86: what keymap?
<madurax86> daskreech I need to make a new one :)
<Daskreech> madurax86: For a language or just for a project?
<madurax86> daskreech :) i got it thanks
<Daskreech> madurax86: where are the keymaps kept?
<bluebird> suggest a good  software  for video chat
<madurax86> daskreech /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/
<madurax86> bluebird skype ? hehe
<bluebird> any other?
<BluesKaj> bluebird,  skype , google talk
<bluebird> the skype dont look that  good.does the basic things
<BluesKaj> skype may not be supported in linux much longer , since MS bought it
<Daskreech> ashley_: Where is the Empathy.desktop file located?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: you think?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What would be the advanced things?
<bluebird> bluebird, thats possible but they support android.so its  the same
<Daskreech> bluebird: You'd think
<bluebird> the video and chat interface are separated and cant  resize to  custom size
<bluebird> should  i use muon or   ubuntu software center?
<madurax86> bluebird muon with kubuntu
<madurax86> software center isn't bad but might take time to load
<bluebird> cant use  ubuntu software center?i  want to install smplayer
<madurax86> no you can use anything both work
<bluebird> Madurax86 didnt understood ,what  you mean
<Daskreech> bluebird: Those are advanced features?
<madurax86> bluebird ubuntu software center and moun both work well with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> bluebird,  all package managers/updaters etc use the dpkg system to install and remove applications
<Daskreech> bluebird: They both give you access to the same files
<bluebird> but cant install smplayer
<Daskreech> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.9-4 (oneiric), package size 1222 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<bluebird> when  i press install, nothing   happens
<Daskreech> bluebird: You clicked apply at the bottom?
<bluebird> there  is no apply
<BluesKaj> maybe at the top
<bluebird> its  the  ubuntu software center
<bluebird> no
<BluesKaj> hmm, this kubuntu , bluebird , go ask in #ubuntu
<bluebird> im in kubuntu
<bluebird> i  mean im using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ubuntu software center?
<BluesKaj> muon?
<Daskreech> bluebird: You are using the Ubuntu Software center?
<bluebird> yes
<bluebird> thats  what i asked before
<Daskreech> bluebird: You can ask about ubuntu software center in #ubuntu
<bluebird> can  we use  both or only muon?
<Daskreech> I would guess not a lot of people in here use it a lot
<Daskreech> bluebird: you can use both just not at the same time
<bluebird> but i dont think ubuntu people can help
<duckx0r> I am trying to set up kmail, but there are no folders in the folders list. How can I fix this?
<bluebird> as the problem is  because  of  my kubuntu base i think
<Daskreech> bluebird: it is not
<BluesKaj> bluebird,  open a konsole , do this , lsb_release -a
<Daskreech> duckx0r: Not even inbox ?
<duckx0r> Daskreech, nothing. completely empty.
<Daskreech> duckx0r: And your account is setup ?
<bluebird> No LSB modules are available.
<bluebird> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<bluebird> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<bluebird> Release:        11.10
<bluebird> Codename:       oneiric
<duckx0r> Daskreech, Yes, I have an IMAP account set up
<Daskreech> duckx0r: and it's synced?
<bluebird> BluesKaj,  thats  the  terminal result
<duckx0r> Daskreech, how can I tell?
<duckx0r> Daskreech, it says "connection established" in the account list
<duckx0r> Daskreech, and I am able to view the folders in the "server side subscriptions" option
<Daskreech> duckx0r: Look in Akonadi Control panel. There will be a resource for the IMAP and it will say if it's syncing or not
<duckx0r> Daskreech, it doesn't say whether it's syncing, but it has the same thing as in kmail, that the connection is established
<duckx0r> Daskreech, this is what I see http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/kmail.png/
<BluesKaj> bluebird,  which kde version ,also in the konsole ,  kde4-config --version , however no need to post the whole oputput , just the platform number.
<duckx0r> Daskreech, I'm going to restart kde and see if that makes any difference
<Daskreech> It shouldn't
<duckx0r> Daskreech, I restarted KDE and it appears to be working now. Thanks for the help.
<Daskreech> duckx0r: Wohoo! :)
<duckx0r> Daskreech, when it says "syncing" for an IMAP folder does that include message bodies or only headers?
<Daskreech> duckx0r: headers
<duckx0r> Daskreech, ok perfect.
<Daskreech> duckx0r: perfect may be overselling it :)
<BluesKaj> BBL..errands
<guestuser> Hi
<guestuser> Hello!!
<bluebird> cant  install updates
<lordievader> bluebird, how did you try to install updates?
<bluebird> there was notification and i opened it and pressed install, got error about authentication
<bluebird> it didnt ask    for  password
<lordievader> hmm that is strange, but if you want to update you can do it though the terminal, is in my opinion easier.
<lordievader> do you need to know how?
<bluebird> yup
<lordievader> open a terminal
<bluebird> sudo update?
<lordievader> sudo apt-get update
<lordievader> and then the actual update step: sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluebird> its working
<bluebird> did you got the  update?
<lordievader> what do you mean?
<bluebird> did you got  an update notification  yesterday or  today?
<bluebird> for  your  kubuntu system
<lordievader> did an update today through the terminal so I probably beat it to the chase, why?
<bluebird> i was  just asking
<bluebird> how did  you know all the terminal commands?
<lordievader> after a few years with linux you learn these kind of things, also setting up a remote machine with ssh helps a great deal
<lordievader> if you like to read more about linux comands: http://linuxcommand.org/
<bluebird> how do i remove  a softwae
<bluebird> i used the muon
<lordievader> right click and mark it as remove
<lordievader> and then apply
<lordievader> if you can't find it, I might be wrong...
<bluebird> suggest a good media player which can 1)view video in  streched mode 2)contol sound and video  using up  down and left right keys
<bluebird> that worked
<lordievader> something like vlc? shortcuts can usually be changed...
<bluebird> could   it view video  in   streched mode?
<lordievader> it can do a lot, check it out, I guess it can but I am not entirely sure.
<bluebird> i prefer something like kmplayer  or gom in  windows
<lordievader> perhaps they have a version for linux
<bluebird> will check that
<bluebird> thanks
<Daskreech> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<designbybeck> Why am I not seeing something like Karbon in the software center?
<designbybeck> All my repos seem to be turned on that i need
<Daskreech> !info karbon
<ubottu> karbon (source: koffice): a vector graphics application for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.3-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 522 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<Daskreech> designbybeck: can you see anything else?
<Daskreech>  !info calligra
<ubottu> Package calligra does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !find calligra
<ubottu> File calligra found in inkscape, koffice-data, mypaint-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, python-opengl, texlive-fonts-extra, texlive-fonts-extra-doc, texlive-latex-extra, texlive-latex-extra-doc (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=calligra&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<designbybeck> yes,
<designbybeck> just not when searching for Karbon Daskreech
<designbybeck> I think it might only be available with the Koffice suite DarkriftX
<Daskreech> designbybeck: not according to ubottu
<ronnoc> designbybeck: Daskreech: Is it called karbon14 now? I have it installed by installing calligra from the calligra ppa (I don't have KOffice installed)
<designbybeck> gotcha! Thanks ronnoc
<ronnoc> designbybeck: Installthe kubuntu beta backports ppa, then install calligra :)
<ronnoc> *install the
<skramer_> I would like to know if it is possible to have separate panels for different activities?
<jessie> Panels?
<jessie> What do you mean, skramer_
<ronnoc> skramer_: AFAIK, if you go to system settings > workspace behavior > desktops and select "separate widgets for each desktop" you should be able to add panels that are unique to a certain activity
<skramer_> ronnoc: I will try, thanks
<Aprogas> The Kubuntu alternate installer seemed to ask me which packages to install (e.g. OpenSSH server, Mail server, Kubuntu desktop, etc.) but I don't recall it doing that on my test-install in VirtualBox.
<Aprogas> It also gave me the option for manual package selection, where gnome was listed under installed packages and kde under uninstalled packages; which seemed odd to me.
<ronnoc> Aprogas: the alternate installer and the mini.iso have both always asked those questions whenever I have used them
<Aprogas> I guess I just didn't notice them in the test install or forgot it happened.
<BluesKaj> hmm I don't recall the alternate asking me that
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: It might only ask that if you choose an advanced install...I can't recall for sure. But I do know I've seen it.
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  that's probly it , I think I just went with default pkgs
<Aprogas> I may have accidently pressed something.
<ronnoc> Aprogas: Just choose the kubuntu option and you'll be fine
<ronnoc> no need to install anything else from that list
<Aprogas> I'm installing an encrypted LVM on a disk shared with Windows 7, so I had to do it manually. I'm also on a BIOS that tends to crash when it doesn't recognize the MBR (i.e. non-Windows-MBR). So I'm pretty far from fine. :P
<[LEG]Rosario80> alguien de habla hispana?
<BluesKaj> Think I'm going with a clean install soon , I'll back up my ~/ to the external drive
<Aprogas> In my test-install, GRUB refused to install to /dev/sda5, but I don't recall the exact error. I'm hoping to load Linux through the Windows bootloader using EasyBCD.
<BluesKaj> that's gotta be a different bios than most ., and easy BCD can fix the windows bootloader , but it's still gotta be listed in grub iirc
<Aprogas> I have a spare USB-stick I can write GRUB to, just in case.
<Aprogas> It's an Insyde H2O BIOS in an Acer laptop. It's not exactly stable.
<Aprogas> If my USB-stick isn't in the exact right geometry, it won't boot from it.
<Aprogas> It's the 90s all over again when you have to worry whether the geometry in your partition table matches the BIOS.
<AshleyD_> i know this is probably a stupid question for you guys.... but how to i delete a file from root? I had empathy on my laptop and removed it and now in my message indicator  it shows empathy.desktop as running. I would like to get rid of it completely
<AshleyD_> do i sudo in my in my konsole?
<Aprogas> Are you talking about a running process or a file?
<AshleyD_> im guessing process then. i had it on here, and i removed it through my package manager. (please bare with me, ive only been on kubuntu for a yr now)
<AshleyD_> but after removing there is still the empathy.desktop in my message indicator
<Aprogas> Usually a package manager will also handle killing any daemons, but you might need to kill it yourself using pkill or kill
<Aprogas> I'm not sure what empathy.desktop or message indicator are, but I know how to kill processes.
<AshleyD_> message indicator shows what programs you are currently running. and empathy.desktop was from the IM Chat clent empathy.
<AshleyD_> client*
<AshleyD_> i had some help earlier to find where empathy.desktop is located, but when i try to send to trash to delete it gives me "access denied"
<BluesKaj> bummer , Installed an external drive with esata to sata connection and the transfer speeds are no better than usb2 ..wonder what it could be?
<BluesKaj> only running aut 7-8mib/s
<BluesKaj> at
<Aprogas> Wow, without my GRUB USB, Ubuntu seems willing to boot from the Windows bootloader by installing GRUB2 from EasyBCD (to a file in C:\NST)
<savas> slm
#kubuntu 2012-04-05
<GH0> I am currently using iptables, however after a restart, my iptables list gets wiped/cleaned from something (not sure what). Is there a place to put an iptables command to automatically be accepted/used/applied after a reboot?
<GH0> I know I can use init.rc script, but I don't think that is the most secure/proper way of doing it.
<bazhang> GH0, #netfilter ; and please dont crosspost in ubuntu channels
<GH0> Sorry, I figured it would have probably been better to ask here since I am using Kubuntu and not using Ubuntu.
<GH0> I also have one other question. When I do "sudo kate" and open up a saved session I have. I have a couple of files that are always marked as R/O, even though if I nano or vi those same files I can commit changes. Why would kate refuse to let me write to file?
<bazhang> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<GH0> bazhang, alright, but I have been using it fine up until now. So why would it drastically change like that?
<GH0> Also, kdesudo does work fine, just trying to figure out why it magically stopped working.
<bazhang> GH0, not sure, would need to know a bit more I suspect
<coffee> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Coffee_> alguem pode me ajudar aqui ?
<bazhang> brasil?
 * genii-around makes a note to think about removing "coffee" from highlighting
<rtdos> how do i re-init or reset kwallet or add apps to kwallet?
<yihanxuan> hello
<yihanxuan> could you please tell me how to use the system
<yihanxuan> all right ,see you
<yihanxuan> next time
<darbe> hi
<darbe> E: debsums: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<darbe> how can I fix it
<darbe> ?
<darbe> any idea?
<darbe> other than reinstal?
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon is suddenly started saying something else is using the package system. any idea what causes this? (no, no other apckage system is running)
<JontheEchidna> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JontheEchidna> Whiskey`Wonka: ^
<Whiskey`Wonka> no i did that already
<JontheEchidna> Whiskey`Wonka: and I suppose apt-get also works?
<Whiskey`Wonka> JontheEchidna: yes it does
<JontheEchidna> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> which version of Muon/Kubuntu?
<Whiskey`Wonka> kubuntu 12, ill check muon
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon 1.3.1
<JontheEchidna> And would you happen to be trying to apply the latest updates available in 12.04?
<JontheEchidna> at the time when you get the lock error
<Whiskey`Wonka> well i was going to install a app, saw there were upgradable packages, so tried to do so
<Whiskey`Wonka> and nada
<JontheEchidna> ok, I think I'm seeing the same problem you are
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh joy
<JontheEchidna> I can install a single app just fine, but trying to upgrade the other packages gets the failure
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately that means it's probably widespread :(
<JontheEchidna> Whiskey`Wonka: ah, running 64-bit?
<Whiskey`Wonka> its at least reproducable under a unknown set of conditions
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i am
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind. probably not related
<JontheEchidna> what's happening is that there's some other error that is being misreported
<Whiskey`Wonka> i figured that be the case when nonthing i found worked
<JontheEchidna> most likely one of the updates is failing to be marked or something
<Whiskey`Wonka> well i had 251. i do not think i want to do them one at a time
<JontheEchidna> I have 202 :(
<JontheEchidna> I'll go through them and see
<JontheEchidna> or maybe throw some debug printing into the worker and see if I can get more info
<JontheEchidna> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<Whiskey`Wonka> heh
<JontheEchidna> well at least it's not being reported as a lock error anymore: http://i.imgur.com/DRZgT.png :P
<[Relic]> is there anyway of getting the flash plugin downloader and the other package which don't really exist on my system out of the apper thing so it quits screwing up updateS?
<[Relic]> downloader and installer
<[Relic]> the package listed was not found on your system or in any software origin
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<JontheEchidna> Whiskey`Wonka: it's akregator that's causing all the fuss
<rtdos> how do i re-init or reset kwallet or add apps to kwallet?
<JontheEchidna> Whiskey`Wonka: ok, I fixed it.
<JontheEchidna> What was happening was that if you try to mark any single kdepim package for upgrade, it would fail since you didn't tell it to upgrade the kdepim libraries
<JontheEchidna> apt-get does this too, which is a bit weird since the resolver is usually good at this. we must have hit a corner case
<JontheEchidna> QApt already fixes this later on by marking the kdepim libs for upgrade, but we never cleared the original error we got from apt's "error store"
<JontheEchidna> so the QApt worker thought there was an error and bailed
<JontheEchidna> I'm running a test upgrade with a fix to make sure things don't blow up, but so far it's downloading things nicely :P
<iCoffee> sacarlson:  have oth
<iCoffee> have other program to do that ?
<iCoffee> edit grub ?
<iCoffee> do a better visual grub ?
<georgelappies> morning all
<georgelappies> is kmail in 4.8.2 precise all sorted now or is it still safer to use thunderbird?
<excognac> hi all. a read only badblocks would be sudo badblocks -s /dev/whatever ?
<excognac> to pose it a bit more smartly, can i use badblocks on a mounted fs i.e. my root and home partitions??
<dviado> hello
<madurax86> hello how can i make firefox use kde apps(when opening downloads ..etc) I have kde installed on ubuntu but need this isolation too(gnome apps are kind of slow to load)
<excognac> madurax86: I'd say go to Edit/Preferences in Firefox and change the apps
<madurax86> excognac so then would those apps open when im in gnome too? how can I have kde flavour of firefox?
<excognac> madurax86: well, if you tell to firefox to use those apps, it will. Possibly there is a "global" solution but there you can certainly set them one by one
<madurax86> excognac what if I use xdg-open?
<excognac> madurax86: but you have installed those apps, right? More precisely, which one are those?
<madurax86> excognac well the apps for opening zip files..etc now it just opens in file-roller but i want it to open it in ark..etc
<excognac> madurax86: xdg-pen sounds correct
<excognac> madurax86: *xdg-open
<madurax86> excognac :)
<metaladdict> hi any1 there that could help me with something
<madurax86> metaladdict yes?
<metaladdict> i need to do the following with a shell file, i need to compare 2 files and the diffrence needs to be out putted in a third file
<metaladdict> but only the diffrence between the 2 files needs to be outputted in the third file
<madurax86> metaladdict theres a tool for that called diff
<madurax86> diff --help for bare help and man diff for more info
<metaladdict> doesn't do what i want it to do, i only need the diffrence if i do diff new.txt old.txt > hello.txt i get the 2 sentences that are diffrent
<metaladdict> but i needs the diffrence between the 2 to be out putted
<madurax86> ahh
<xcv_> metaladdict diff + grep?
<metaladdict> diff | grep new.txt old.txt > new.txt?
<xcv_> metaladdict: you could filter the results using regexes to filter the first character
<xcv_> if you want only the results of the second file you can do
<metaladdict> hmm
<xcv_> diff new.txt old.txt | grep -E '^>' > old_differences.txt
<metaladdict> i think that wil do the job thanks, ill have to test it  on couple of diffrent things
<metaladdict> pretty sure this solved my problem thanks m8
<xcv_> now I need help, can anybody help me with nepomuk?
<sebastian_> hi, I've a small problem wit installing g++ (4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5):
<madurax86> sebastian_ yes?
<sebastian_> it halts after "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<sebastian_> nothing happends now
<madurax86> sebastian_ is your dpkg db updated and without error?
<sebastian_> madurax86: how do I know?
<madurax86> sebastian_ did it say there were any errors before that hang?
<sebastian_> nothing. it just freezes
<sebastian_> sure, I can kill dpkg and try again, but I don't like  that
<madurax86> sebastian_ have you added any new repositories?
<sebastian_> no
<sebastian_> fresh installed
<madurax86> 12.04?
<sebastian_> yep
<madurax86> well i am using it too but havent encountered such a problem
<sebastian_> k
<sebastian_> < afk
<sebastian_> ty
<madurax86> you better kill it and try again do a --configure -a if asked
<brenty> need help. have an hp laptop with an accelerometer built in. kde is picking it up as joystick. how do i disable it?
<brenty> ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer (/dev/input/js0) this interferes with game emulators wanting the joystick there
<brenty> where can i tell it to always be /js2 or disable it?
<Thecaptain2000> hi, how can I set up an ftp service trough the http protocol?
<mydogsnameisrudy> Thecaptain2000:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html      here is some info on ftp not sure if its what your looking to do
<Thecaptain2000> thanks I will have a look
<mydogsnameisrudy> and its 10.10 so make sure it works for your destro
<Thecaptain2000> ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> Thecaptain2000:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858475   found this info also more to read ;)
<Thecaptain2000> mydogsnameisrudy: thanks. I am trying to see if I can ftp in/out of a server using the HTTP protocol as I cannot ftp in or out from where I am atm
<mydogsnameisrudy> are there open ports ?
<Thecaptain2000> not sure
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/   Thecaptain2000   could look here for ports
<brenty>  lsmod | grep lis3lv02d
<brenty> lis3lv02d              19888  1 hp_accel
<brenty> input_polldev          13896  1 lis3lv02d
<brenty> how do i disable this device?
<brenty> #to disable  hp accelerometer!
<brenty> #ls grep also tells us input_polldev          13896  1 lis3lv02d
<brenty> blacklist hp_accel
<brenty> add that to etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf !! ah ha ha I diabled the stupid built in accelerometer so now it doesnt interfere with my joysticks!!
<brenty> now, is there a way to leave it enabled but have it always be /js2 for example???
<brenty> ah here we go : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9974813
<gribouille> hi
<lordievader> gribouille, hey
<gribouille> when will kde 4.8.2 packages be released?
<brenty> not sure. i just used the kubuntu backports ppa to update to 4.8.1
<lordievader> when my pc has booted I'll check what version I am running
<brenty> isnt there some sort of release schedule they follow?
<lordievader> not sure, I think not, but I could be wrong
<brenty> all i know is i was awaiting 4.8.1 for some fixes, and sure enough those certain things were fixed
<gribouille> kde 4.8.2 has been released yesterday
<lordievader> nvm, they do have a schedule: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<gribouille> brenty, you're lucky. I'm waiting for fixes that will certainly never happen
<brenty> wow. so give it some time and it will show up in the kubuntu backports for 11.10
<brenty> hey did they fix the network manager in 12.04 yet? last time i took it for a spin i couldnt bluetooth tether with it
<gribouille> does someone use kmail here?
<lordievader> Is BluesKaj online, he uses it.
<lordievader> gribouille, I read here that 4.8.2 is in 12.04: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2012/04/kde-releases-new-version-482-which-will.html
<gribouille> lordievader, I need 4.8.2 in 11.10
<brenty> it should find its way to the kubuntu backports ppa shortly i would think
<gribouille> hopefully
<lordievader> that's what I think, just need to wait a few days
<brenty> you could tread into merky waters and do a dist-upgrade to 12.04? me, i'd rather wait tell its sorted thru and oficially pushed to backports.
<gribouille> brenty, do you mean do-release-upgrade?
<lordievader> gribouille, why do you NEED it anyway?
<gribouille> lordievader, I don't need it. I just hope it will fix a few bugs
<lordievader> gribouille, like what bugs?
<brenty> i guess. dont fancy me doing it tho. the network manager in 11.10 works for bluetooth tethering. doesnt work in 12.04 yet. i like sharing my phones connection with the laptop!
<gribouille> lordievader, kmail bugs
<lordievader> the one when it launches and chrashes?
<lordievader> crashes*
<gribouille> lordievader, no. a problem with mail filters
<brenty> when someone asks how to disable the built in accelerometer so its not seen as a joystick tell them to add blacklist hp_accel  to etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf !!
<bluebird> how do i get the open windows for multitasking
<bluebird> i was using browser and terminal, browser was active and something i pressed showed both terminal and browser in a greyout way over the desktop and i could select one
<bluebird> so  how do  i  get that again
<rtdos> how do i re-init or reset kwallet or add apps to kwallet?
<AlfE_> hello
<lordievader> AlfE_, Hey
<AlfE_> how can i set the super key to open the k menu?
<lordievader> I wanted that too, didn
<lordievader> didn't figure it out, had to be a combination...
<bluebird> do you guys know the answer for my doubt?
<lordievader> Look in system settings -> desktop effects, it is probably something in there
<Peace-> AlfE_: you can't
<Peace-> AlfE_: the only to get that is to switch to lancelot launcher
<AlfE_> i see
<Peace-> AlfE_: if you plan to use lancelot  just create a shortcut with this command
<Peace-> qdbus org.kde.lancelot /Lancelot show
<Peace-> it should work
<Peace-> the standard launcher doesn't accept qdbus call i guess
<Peace-> and infact using qdbusviewer there is not method to do that
<AlfE_> thanks a lot
<Peace-> AlfE_: btw the correct commandit's qdbus org.kde.lancelot /MainApplication org.kde.lancelot.App.show 0 0
<bluebird> i cant set the picture as my desktop wallpaper without going to desktop  setting
<bluebird> is there another easy way
<bluebird> like in windows
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<rtdos> how do i re-init or reset kwallet or add apps to kwallet?
<Aprogas> I need help setting up my wireless on Kubuntu.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu seems outdated and I'm not sure how much of it I can still use.  I'm mostly looking for up-to-date documentation telling me what to do.
<Peace-> Aprogas: doesn't work out of the box?
<Aprogas> I'm completely new, so maybe I just don't know where to look.  I'm expecting either the desktop or netbook KDE plasma shell to have some GUI to select wireless networks and such.
<Aprogas> It might work with command-line tools, but I'm not really looking for that.
<Peace-> Aprogas: well if you click on the network icon you should have this
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopBR5923.png
<Aprogas> I'll try rebooting. During boot, something said something about waiting 60 seconds for a network to come up. Maybe not being connected to anything, caused some stuff to not be loaded.
<Aprogas> I don't even see that network icon, although I have seen it before in VirtualBox on my test-install.
<Peace-> Aprogas: let me see your desktop
<Peace-> do a screenshot
<Aprogas> I'm currently still booting.
<Aprogas> http://i.imgur.com/oOMEf.jpg
<Aprogas> Silly imgur converting to JPEG again.
<Peace-> Aprogas: ok righ click on the panel
<Peace-> add widget
<Peace-> search for network
<Aprogas> Network Monitor?
<cinde> I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. Is there a way to set it that I do not have to use a password to get onto my network everytime I reboot. I tried to disable KDE Wallet, but now it doesn't store my password for router.
<Peace-> Aprogas: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopuZ5923.png
<Aprogas> I don't have that in my widget list. What is the package name?
<Aprogas> The only widget matching to "network" is "Network Monitor", "wifi" and "wireless" give no matches.
<Peace-> Aprogas: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktoppR6146.png
<BluesKaj> Aprogas,  what about networkmanager
<Aprogas> I'm installing the plasma widget now.
<Aprogas> The install of Kubuntu on my laptop went differently than in VirtualBox.
<Aprogas> On my laptop it asked me which packages to install, I chose "OpenSSH Server" and "Kubuntu Desktop" and "Manual selection" but in the manual selection, I didn't change anything and just exited.
<Aprogas> Now I seem to have dragged something around in my plasma that I shouldn't.
<Aprogas> The systray icons are behind a transparent "$x running apps"
<Peace-> Aprogas: that becuase you are lackin of some packages
<Aprogas> Lacking packages causes the plasma items to overlay on eachother?
<Peace-> Aprogas: nope
<Peace-> Aprogas: screenshot?
<Aprogas> I already fixed it by dragging stuff around again.
<Peace-> Aprogas: you would run plasma-desktop instead of plasma-mobile
<Peace-> or plasma-netbook
<Aprogas> Although I seem to have some placeholder-empty-box now.
<Aprogas> I'm still doubting between desktop and netbook.
<Peace-> plasma-desktop
<Aprogas> This screen is only 11.6" or so.
<Peace-> Aprogas: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopoJ6146.png
<rtdos> how do i re-init or reset kwallet or add apps to kwallet?
<Peace-> rtdos: click on kde icon
<Peace-> search for kwallet
<Peace-> run kwalletsettings
<cinde> I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. Is there a way to set it that I do not have to use a password to get onto my network everytime I reboot. I tried to disable KDE Wallet, but now it doesn't store my password for router.
<Aprogas> Maybe I should mention I am running Kubuntu 12.04 Beta 2.
<Peace-> rtdos: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopdZ6293.png
<rtdos> Peace- tried that. even tried resetting kwallet settings to default.
<Peace-> rtdos: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopRt6293.png
<Peace-> cinde: you need to restore kwallet
<Peace-> cinde: instead to put another password on kwallper just leave it empty
<Peace-> kwallet
<rtdos> reinstall kwallet ?
<cinde> Thank you Peace
<Peace-> cinde:  have you this ?  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopdZ6293.png
<Peace-> rtdos: open dolphin
<Peace-> rtdos: go here $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<Peace-> rtdos: rename that file http://wstaw.org/m/2012/04/05/plasma-desktopSS6293.png
<Aprogas> After another reboot I got an icon for network management in the systray. Now my next step is getting my other wireless NIC to work on Linux.
<rtdos> don't delete it, just rename it?
<Peace-> rtdos:  i am a linux user not a windows user , deleting is always dangerous
<cinde> Peace, that page wouldn't come up for me
<rtdos> OK. Done.
<Peace-> rtdos: logout login
<Peace-> cinde: ?
<cinde> The link you sent me wouldn't open up
<Peace-> cinde: that was not for you btw
<cinde> Peace, OK, sorry
<rtdos> ok will do, thanks. Peace-
<Peace-> rtdos: every config files are on that folder
<Peace-> rtdos: renaming all $HOME/.kde you will get the system like you have just installed
<Peace-> so without your config
<rtdos> so far so good.
 * Peace- is away: Gone away for now
<excognac> HI ALL, anyone has reliable info about 12.04 stable release?
<excognac> HI ALL, anyone has reliable info about 12.04 stable release?
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> There is no use in repeating ones question every 5 seconds.
<bazhang> excognac, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<excognac> bazhang: ok
<loki_> hey
<loki_> what is the latest stable kubuntu?
<loki_> what version is the last kubuntu i can get with do-release-upgrade ?
<bazhang> 11.10 loki_
<lordievader> loki_, 11.10
<mr-rich> 11.04
<loki_> k
<mr-rich> oops
<mr-rich> 11.10
<mr-rich> 12.04 due out soon
<loki_> i did an upgrade and i had some errors now i am at 11.04
<loki_> i will try again
<lordievader> you could also wait a while and update too 12.04
<mr-rich> 12.04 will be an LTS version for 5 years ...
<loki_> when i do do-release-upgrade it gets me to the next version
<loki_> not the last version
<loki_> so i have to go through all versions
<lordievader> gott go
<lordievader> gotta*
<BluesKaj> well, I removed all the akonadi config files , but that didn't help , renamed ~/.kde , but that doesn't work either so no kmail for this pc :P
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
 * Peace- is back.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I removed all the akonadi config files , but that didn't help , renamed ~/.kde , but that doesn't work either so no kmail for this pc :P
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) dunno
<ronnoc> With the 4.8.2 updates, changing the icon for an Activity works again \m/
<cinde> My update manager came up saying I had important updates. When I clicked to open it I got this message: Not all packages could be marked for upgrade. The available upgrades may require new packages to be installed or removed. Do you want to mark upgrades that may require the installation or removal of additional packages? If I click "Mark Upgrades" it shuts down the update manager. If I click "No" It stays up, but if I try to tick any
<cinde> of the boxes, and click upgrade, it closes out update manager.
<designbybeck> So I know there is all this hype about the new Unbuntu Unity 12.04 and such....any new changes in Kubuntu 12.04?
<adminy> привет
<Unit193> !ru | adminy
<ubottu> adminy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<adminy> а зачем?
<delac> in firefox, every time I click toolbar and select customize, firefox starts to consume lots of cpu time and doing any customizations to the toolbar is impossible. any thoughts?
<schultza> is there official support for kubuntu since canonical dropped it?
<ronnoc> schultza: As in paid support?
<schultza> no... not paid... i thought they dropped the kubuntu from the "official" repositories... or at least updating it
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> but there were no big plans or changes in the works?
<schultza> i dont know... thats why i was asking... is someone keeping kubuntu up-to-date?
<delac> poll: does the toolbar->customize in firefox work for anyone (kubuntu users)?
<delac> *on firefox 11
<delac> not much firefox users around here, huh?
<ronnoc_> designbybeck: Not really any staggering changes, aside from the awesome KDE updates, since 12.04 is a 5 year LTS for Kubuntu
<ronnoc> designbybeck: Any "big" changes, such as moving to Telepathy from Kopete, etc. will be saved for 12.10 because it is not an official "LTS" release
<avihay> delac: Seems to be working fine for me
<avihay> 32Bit
<delac> avihay: thanks
<lesha> HI All!)
<lordievader> lesha, hey
<lesha> Where are you from?
<lordievader> lesha, for offtopic conversations there is the #kubuntu-offtopic channel (I am there too btw)
<lesha> Ok
<lesha> i'm so sorry for offtopic messeage
<DragoniaX_KDE> hello why does mp3 not work @ amarok ? :( downloaded the codecs shown in the popup and not working....
<Daskreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | DragoniaX_KDE
<ubottu> DragoniaX_KDE: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<atome> Hi there
<atome> I'm on kubuntu 11.10 I recently update the kernel via apt (3.0.0-18-generic) and since this time all is completly crashy
<atome> ow can I downgrade proprely my kernel ??
<JMichaelX> atome: unless you removed them, previous kernels are likely still installed. in the grub menu, you could choose to boot into one of the older kernels
#kubuntu 2012-04-06
<ScottyK> the low fat settings, if you enact them, can they later be "removed" or otherwise restore the system to the default?
<ScottyK> the low fat settings, if you enact them, can they later be "removed" or otherwise restore the system to the default?
<richard> help
<Agent_bob> i kde alive and well in ubuntu ?      i haven't been around for several years now
<Agent_bob> i/is/
<richard_> ubuntu
<sizz> kde is better than ever
<sizz> kubuntu largely leaves things to you to setup how you like
<richard_> yeah
<sizz> kmail and amarok are still not so great
<sizz> but most of the other kde apps are excellent
<h4ckm3> hey I like amarok..
<sizz> other than that, since around 4.6 kde has been quite stable, and the performance has improved a lot recently too
<h4ckm3> Kubuntu is awesome
<sizz> i prefer clementine for music
<sizz> amarok isn't too bad
<Agent_bob> i haven't seen anyone asking for help in here.    is this normal now?      time was that the questions rolled constantly in #kubuntu    i used to "try" to help in here.   but being a non-conformest and cli user  there was only so much i could actually help with
<Agent_bob> heh.  if anyone wanted to setup a partitionless hd i could walk them through that without a problem    '/
<Agent_bob> sizz   i generally use sox for audio files
<sizz> i bet you watch video in the terminal with mplayer too ;_)
<Agent_bob> vlc-nox
<Agent_bob> :)))
<Agent_bob> don't get me wrong, mplayer works ok.   it's just too popular
<Agent_bob> borring     </yawns>
<Daskreech> Agent_bob: Too popular?
<Agent_bob> daskreech    heh.  yeah
<Agent_bob> long time no speek daskreech
<Agent_bob> errr   type ;/
<Agent_bob> how are you ?
 * Agent_bob long time no C++
<Agent_bob> ubottu
<Agent_bob> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Agent_bob> ubottu ubottu ubottu
<Daskreech> Agent_bob: I'm fine :)
<Agent_bob> fine as frog hair split four ways
<Daskreech> 1.8 times that fine
<Agent_bob> :)))
<Daskreech> how are you?
<Agent_bob> i haven't been around.   this channel kinda died    sorta    and #ubuntu is about the same.    what happened?    did the fanfair ware off.
<Agent_bob> i'm ok.   i got married again, been busy
<Daskreech> Agent_bob: It's a support channel
<Daskreech> things started working
<Daskreech> \o/
<Agent_bob> oh   hehhe
<Daskreech> I want cake!
<Agent_bob> i see
<Agent_bob> ok  but it's three years old now.
<Daskreech> plusplus
<Agent_bob> plenty of plus plus       trust me.
<Daskreech> Yeah apparently It's a thing for married type people to freeze the cake and have a slice on the first, fifth tenth and fifteenth anniversary
 * Agent_bob shutters
<Agent_bob> fifteen year old cake     ;/    ;S     </gag>
<Agent_bob> no thanks
<Daskreech> Most people don't get to the ten
<Daskreech> Depending on how good the cake is that can be the tenth day >_>
<Agent_bob> heh  yeah i know.   sad isn't it.    for ever sure isn't long any more
<Agent_bob> first round was 7 years for me.     then went 15 single    finally desided i'd try it one more time.....
<Daskreech> hoorah Commitment
<Agent_bob> yeah "for ever" or until one of us says "uncle"    hehe
<Daskreech> as a side note before this conversation ends I have a friend who went on two dates before being engaged
<Daskreech> Agent_bob: So what morbid pleasure brings you back to the Khannel of the Dead?
<Agent_bob> daskreech  heh    just being morbid at work.    "which explains the long responce times"
<Daskreech> :-) Am I disturbing?
<Agent_bob> not at all....          i changed professions also,   mechanical technition </anticipating>
<Agent_bob> beets working for the wrong side...    and when there is no right side...    well you know.l
<Agent_bob> -l
<Daskreech> Technician ?
<Agent_bob> daskreech   yes
<Daskreech> What kind of Mechanics?
<Agent_bob> 30ton  to  104 ton   equipment
<Agent_bob> deisel electric + hyrdolic
<Daskreech> neat :)
<Agent_bob> far cry from information gathering,  but pays about as good,  if you consider that the only thing likely to try to kill you is something falling off of a lift  ;/
<abe> hi all. I am wondering if the function Dolphin->right click a file->Send via Bluetooth is working or not
<phani> Hi can someone help with an encrypted hard drive.. I am using lucid 10.04 version .. I have connected external encrypted lucid hard drive on another lucid laptop but I am unable to mount it .. when I try to mount it I get error as :  mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt  mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<Agent_bob> at any rate,  i'm about to finish up here.   so maybe i'll C++ you again some time soon.
<Agent_bob> @ Daskreech    ^
<phani> if I try to mount it via GUI it says :  Not a mountable file system
<Daskreech> Agent_bob: Alright See you agian
<Daskreech> I hope
<Ipslore> phani > maybe you could check ecryptfs-utils package is installed on your system
<Daskreech> abe: should be if you have bluedevil
<Daskreech> phani: did you mount it as acrypted partition?
<Daskreech> with the password?
<phani> ipslore: yes its installed dpkg -l | grep ecryptfs-utils
<phani> ii  ecryptfs-utils                                    83-0ubuntu3.2.10.04.3                           ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities
<Daskreech> !Info bluedevil
<phani> Daskreech: not sure ow to mount as acryppted partition ? any hints
<abe> Daskreech: thx. mind if I ask for a favor to test it for me pls :)  The reason I asked is that I remember seeing that option in KDE on my other kubuntu latop but without bluetooth. and my current machine with bluetooth isn't runnign kubuntu, and that function isn't working
<phani> when I connect the encrypted hard drive it asks for a password and I give it and its says its a not a mountable file system... if I do mount manually it saus unknown file system type crypto_LUKS error
<Daskreech> abe: I don't have bluetooth on this computer
<abe> ah... that's ok :-)
<Daskreech> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<Daskreech> phani: ^^^
<phani> Daskreech/Ipslore :  when I go to /dev/mapper  I can see my encrypted hard drive like tis :  udisks-luks-uuid-f4d08c59-6405-478c-b847-897519307d58-uid94056
<phani> looking into the link
<Ipslore> phani > well when I use a crypted volume, I always mount smthing from /dev/mapper
<Ipslore> Does anyone know if the 4.8.2 packages will be available for kubuntu 11.10 ?
<abe> can any kind kubuntu-er with bluetooth pls test for me if in Dolphin, right click a file->send via Bluetooth is working or not?
<phani> ipslore/Daskreech :   when I scan for volumegroup it shows as: sudo vgscan --mknodes
<phani>   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
<phani>   Found duplicate PV 6PKs2wU8dj19oHO05ID0AcBI7lxMu5Sr: using /dev/mapper/crypt1 not /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-f4d08c59-6405-478c-b847-897519307d58-uid94056
<phani>   Found volume group "sysvg" using metadata type lvm2
<phani>   Found volume group "sysvg" using metadata type lvm2
<FloodBotK1> phani: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phani> Daskreech: when I try to follow the doc you have given it gives an error like tis: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<phani> also this if I mount via GUI : unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Daskreech> phani: you can ignore the lvm section if you don't have LVM
<Daskreech> Ipslore: They will be available
<phani> but I am unable to mount it in anyway.... either in GUI or via CLI
<Ipslore> Daskreech: thx
<Daskreech> phani: what happened once it asked for your password?
<phani> Here is what and how I am doing... Connecting the hard drive and it shows under computer -> Click on it -> Asks for password ->Enter ->Error is : Not a mountable file system
<Daskreech> phani: you said you mounted it manually how were you doing that?
<phani> via CLI :  cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc5 crypt1 -> keyslot unlocked
<phani> check /dev/mapper and I see crypt1 there
<Daskreech> phani: Right then ?
<phani> mount /dev/mapper/crypt1   /mnt/backup   error :  unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'  or crytpo_LUKS error
<Daskreech> phani: do you have that partition on LVM ?
<phani> how to find that ?
<phani> using Gparted can I ?
<Daskreech> try pvscan
<phani> if I use gparted and select drive    /dev/sdc5   says file system :  crypt-luks
<phani> trying pcvscan
<Daskreech> sudo pvscan
<phani> ok
<Daskreech> nothing ?
<phani> right now its not showing anything when i try to run the command cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc5 crypt1   says crypt1 already exists
<phani> but I can't find it /dev/napper
<phani> *mapper
<phani> not sure what happened suddenly..
<phani> even pvscan or lvdisplay shows only original harddrive but nt the external one connected
<phani> i can see that by running sudo fdisk -l
<phani> i think i need to reboot my machine and connect back bt how can i contact you again ?  :(
<Daskreech> phani: log back in here?
<phani> yes
<phani> ok let me reboot and connect back in 2 min
<phani> sorry
<Daskreech> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> kmix crashes for every song change
<phani2> Daskreech: I'm back...
<Daskreech> phani2: twice as good as before
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: :-o
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: :)
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: I presume you are all up2date ?
<phani2> Daskreech :  Here is via CLI :  cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 encrypted -> Enter passphrase for /dev/sdb5 -> Key slot 1 unlocked.
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: using kde 4.8.1 on kubuntu 12.04 beta 2, but i had the problem also in kubuntu 11.10 kde 4.8.1
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: what soundcard?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: creative sound blaster live 24 bit
<Daskreech> phani2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/encrypted
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: oh >_>
<phani2> Daskreech: Please see this :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/917107/
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: any solution?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure. The Creative Labs guys are being a bit difficult so not sure what the approach should be
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: is it a driver issue?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: That would be my first guess but I don't know enough to go either way
<Daskreech> I suppose getting the traceback for the crash is the best way to go
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i have the crash report, can you take a look?
<phani2> Daskreech :   pv display shows  as :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/917111/
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: pastebin it
<Daskreech> phani2: sudo vgscan
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/452594/
<phani2> Daskreech:  here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/917113/
<Daskreech> phani2: sudo lvscan
<phani2> Daskreech:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/917116/
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: looks good. Can you put that in a bug report?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: sure
<Daskreech> phani2: do you have a /dev/sysvg/root file ?
<phani2> in /dev/mapper  :  yes but if I mount that to /mnt  it shows the local hard drive info and not the external hard drive...
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Ok looks to be some listen event in Qwatcher crashing from Pulseaudio
<georgelappies> hi all, just updated to latest updates in precise and now I cannot log in
<Daskreech> georgelappies: join #ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: line number please
<Daskreech> phani2: you don't have a /dev/sysvg directory ?
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: hmm? no use the entire thing when you are posting the bug
<phani2> I do have and in that I can root and swap which in turn is a symlink points to /dev/mapper
<Daskreech> phani2: which if you mount to /mnt/backup is not the encrypted drive ?
<Daskreech> it seems that should be the external drive from the sequence you posted
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: There are some missing debugging symbols, i will install it and do a new backtrace  and i will get back to you
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Thanks it was a little sparse :)
<phani2> Daskreech :  Nope . It shows the laptop's hard drive data and not the encrypted hard drive info which I want
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: :)
<Daskreech> phani2: How big is the laptop hard drive?
<phani2> I have 2 harddrives of 160GB each... encrypted 160 and laptop's 160GB
<Daskreech> That's not helpful :)
<phani2> you mean the size of the hard drive ?
<phani2> I am using IBM T400 laptop
<Daskreech> Yeah umm let me wee
<Daskreech> see
<Daskreech> phani2: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<phani2> Daskreech :  here it is :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/917130/
<Daskreech> Are they clones of each other?
<phani2> Daskreech : nope
<Daskreech> phani2: hmm ok
<phani2> any other hints ?
<phani2> Daskreech :   If I do like this :  mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/backup/   : mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<Daskreech> Crypto_LUKS means it need to be opened with luksOpen You did that laready
<phani2> Daskreech: ok
<phani2> Daskreech :  so any more suggestions that's left for us to troubleshoot ;)
<Daskreech> try removing the crpty paition and seei f /dev/sysau\nmus gyestikd
<abe> confirmed with another kubuntu (kde 4.8.1) user of not working Dolphin -> right click a file -> Send via Bluetooth. Anyone got it to work on their system?
<lordievader> abe, I don't use bluetooth myself, byt perhaps the terminal can tell you of some errors, just launch dolphin through a terminal and do it again.
<abe> lordievader: unfortunately nothing :(  Actually I'm currently on a gentoo system and is not working also. I am just wondering if it's the same for kubuntu also (but my kubuntu old laptop doesn't have bt)
<lordievader> abe, I'm sorry I can't be of further help, as I said I don't use bluetooth, perhaps some one else here knows something else you can try the forums: ubuntuforums.org
<abe> thanks lordievader:-)
<abe> I'll hang around to see if any kind kubuntu-er with bluetooth can try for me (right click file in dolphin -> Send via bluetooth)
<Ipslore> abe: I'm trying to send an mp4 file to my android phone via bt
<Ipslore> (kubuntu 11.10)
<Ipslore> it seems to work, but transfert is very slow
<abe> ah cool!
<abe> mine just got stuck at "transfering" always 0%
<abe> Ipslore: did it finish eventually?
<Ipslore> well not realy better here
<Ipslore> stuck after 83.6 kio transfered
<Ipslore> I have to cancel the transfert
<abe> well... at least it's better than 0% :)
<Ipslore> yup, but still unsable ;)
<abe> Ipslore: I was trying to use "bluedevil-sendfile -u <device_address> -f <path_to_file>" also, but it segfault straight away
<abe> I wonder if that works for you :)
<abe> because at least you got some progress
<Ipslore> abe: same as you : segfault
<abe> hmm... thought you would have gone further!
<abe> Ipslore: thanks for the info :)
<Ipslore> you're welcome. GL for that issue.
<sebastian_> hi. looks like I have a clash between the nouveau driver and nvidia official driver here on a default installation
<lordievader> sebastian_, that could be, what kind of error or behaviour do you see?
<sebastian_> nouveau and nvidia-common are installes and glxinfo says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<sebastian_> I've asked in freenode #nouveau and they say it may be a clash
<sebastian_> nvidia-common and nvidia-current are installed
<lordievader> could very well be, do you like experimenting with video drivers? you could try to remove one and see if it fixes the clash, but you might endup with a box not willing to boot X
<sebastian_> that's a fresh installation without any needed data
<lordievader> that is not what I am saying, what I mean is remove either nouveau or the nvidia driver, reboot and see if it fixes anything. but as I said you might end up without a gui
<sebastian_> if I end up without X, can you give me some hints to revover?
<lordievader> that's the tricky part, do you have a secondary pc? from there you can lookup the command to reinstall a driver
<sebastian_> I have, yes
<lordievader> a good first question do you need the GLX extension?
<sebastian_> I've a resonable 2d acceleration here
<lordievader> because if you do not really need it, why bother going through the trouble of fixing it?
<sebastian_> but: "<mupuf> shouldn't hurt"
<sebastian_> maybe I'm not the only one with that problem
<TheHammer> k this is the secondary pc
<sebastian_> I'll try to install nvidia
<sebastian_> I'll try to uninstall nvidia
<lordievader> I'd say remove the nouveau
<lordievader> and then run, how was it called?, nvidia-config?
<sebastian_> hm
<lordievader> Something along those lines, let me look it up.
<sebastian_> nvidia-xconfig
<lordievader> Yea that is probably it, but TheHammer and sebastian_ are the same right?
<sebastian_> yep
<lordievader> ok
<sebastian_> what is that dpkg command called? dpkg --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<lordievader> You can just use apt-get, sudo apt-get remove nouveau*
<sebastian_> k let's try
<sebastian_> fyi this just removed the metapackage xserver-xorg-video-all
<lordievader> Huh, it is supposed to remove more... else open muon and look for nouveau and remove all the packages with nouveau in the title
<sebastian_> ok, if I want to uninstall nouveau*, it wants to remove everything
<lordievader> everytjomg related to nouveau?
<lordievader> everythin*
<sebastian_> including kde, alsa, kernel 3.2, X
<lordievader>  yea that is probably not good...
<sebastian_> network-manager, ubuntu-minimal
<lordievader> remove the nouveau packages through muon else
<sebastian_> let's say I can't uninstall libdrm-nouveau1a
<sebastian_> without breaking some dependencies
<lordievader> nah leave it, probably wont do that much bad things
<sebastian_> that's just the Userspace interface
<sebastian_> k I'll restart, because you folks removed the ctrl+alt+backspace command :)
<lordievader> it annoys me too...
<TheHammer> I'm stll here ...
<TheHammer> X is up
<lordievader> That nice
<TheHammer> but glx is still missing, should I try to execute nvidia-xconfig or reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lordievader> nvidia-xconfig does exactly that
<arshinator> can anyone tell me how to make grub automatically load the kernel while booting
<TheHammer> lordievader, ty
<lordievader> arshinator, he doesnt? did you edit grub?
<lordievader> TheHammer, no problem, GLX is now loading?
<TheHammer> lordievader, none moment
<TheHammer> lordievader, one moment
<arshinator> lordievader: no i lost grub after installing windows...restored it through the live cd...but nw i have to manually load the linux kernel whenever i start the system
<lordievader> let grub reconfigure
<lordievader> arshinator, sudo update-grub
<arshinator> everytime i start the system i get the grub prompt and from there i have to load the kernel..i want it to give me options between windows and kubuntu when i start
<TheHammer> lordievader, glx is still missing, the display resolutio is not 640x480 or so
<TheHammer> lordievader, glx is still missing, the display resolutio is now 640x480 or so
<arshinator> lordievader, i did that but no use
<lordievader> TheHammer, hmm that aint good, can you configure it using nvidia-settings?
<lordievader> arshinator, phew grub2 is quite different, anyhow what does the file /etc/default/grub say?
<TheHammer> lordievader, nvidia-settings says nvidia driver isn't loaded, but the xorg.conf says it is. I think this is the cause of the bad resolution.
<arshinator> lordievader, u want me to paste the contents of the file?
<lordievader> that is probable, try reinstalling the driver, i.e. download it from nvidia using wget and running the installer
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arshinator> lordievader,http://paste.kde.org/452732/
<lordievader> Hmm well it is different from mine, on one thing, in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT I got the same thing except without the 5
<lordievader> arshinator, in grub you do have entries for your install?
<arshinator> lordievader, i guess this file is fine....but i still can't get grub to automatically load the kernel
<TheHammer> lordievader, nvidia driver don't like a running x server. an idea how to disable it except sudo echo  "foo" >> xorg.conf
<lordievader> TheHammer, hit ctrl + alt+ f1
<arshinator> lordievader, no all i get at the startup is the grub prompt..and then from there i have to set root....load insid and kernel image and then manually boot it
<lordievader> assuming you run kde, type sudo service kdm stop
<lordievader> arshinator, well there you have the reason for it not booting
<arshinator> lordievader, i dont get it?
<lordievader> if grub doesn't have any entries how is he supposed to know what to boot?
<arshinator> lordievader, could u pls tell me how can i fix it?
<lordievader> here someone says that the command sudo update-grub did fix it, what output do you get from it?
<arshinator> it did not
<lordievader> arshinator, but what output does it give?
<arshinator> it does not give any error....it upadtes it http://paste.kde.org/452750/
<TheHammer> lordievader, that's an evil trap: if you make a mistake in your xorg.conf, X doesn't start and you don't get a console either
<lordievader> TheHammer, the whole nvidia-xconfig thing?
<TheHammer> yep
<lordievader> I believe my nvidia card did work with it tough :P
<TheHammer>  ctrl + alt+ f1 didn't work, becase it recognized the running x
<TheHammer> so I prepended foo to the xorg.conf
<TheHammer> and restarted
<lordievader> yeah then you'll get a promt
<lordievader> prompt*
<TheHammer> nope
<TheHammer> no promt, just a black screen
<lordievader> TheHammer, wait so now you are stuck with a black screen?
<TheHammer> yep
<TheHammer> sshd is not installed
<lordievader> arshinator, this command didn't work? it does show it found an linux kernel
<lordievader> and the ctrl+alt+fXX didn't work?
<TheHammer> lordievader, nope
<arshinator> lordievader, no this did not do anything...i also did a grub reinstall and the grub-update...even that didn't work
<lordievader> TheHammer, reboot and use the recovery mode, from there you can drop to a root shell, make sure to mount the drives first
<lordievader> arshinator, you are on the actual install right, not the live cd?
<TheHammer> ok esc got me to a shell
<arshinator> yes
<lordievader> run this : sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX; sudo update-grub  (replacing the X with your harddrive with ubuntu on it)
<TheHammer> lordievader, I've removed the xorg.conf and will now install nouveau and remove nvidia
<lordievader> yeah if that works, go for it!
<TheHammer> yep opengl is working
<lordievader> Oh ok, nice :)
<sebastian__> lordievader: to summary: there is a clash in the _default_ installation and uninstalling the nvidia driver worked
<lordievader> sebastian__, yes that would be a good summary, another would be that video drivers are a pain in the ass
<TheHammer> they are - indeed
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: are you there?
<georgelappies> hi all, anybody else unable to login to KDE after the lastest updates from a few hours ago?
<lordievader> georgelappies, I am updating right now, so we'll see
<lordievader> O hey it is done, lets reboot and see.
<georgelappies> me holds thumbs for lordievader!
<lordievader> I can still login like normal.
<lordievader> And I am running 4.8.2
<merlin1991> so I want to move partitions around a lil, I've got 2 partitions on sda (1 and 5) and would like to move sda5 to sdb which is a completely new ssd
<merlin1991> now I need a proper way to move the partition there and update grub on the way to look for its modules in the new place
<kyo> helo
<kyo> hello
<kyo> there anybody here?
<kyo> there anybody here?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: hi
<kyo> hi phoenix
<kyo> no activity?
<kyo> here?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: ya
<kyo> do you speak english? spanish?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo:  english
<kyo> ok
<kyo> how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: i am fine, thank you
<kyo> good
<kyo> do not speak much truth?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: i speak a lot
<kyo> but.....?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: what?
<kyo> because do you not write more?
<phoenix_firebrd> kyo: we are not suppose to talk any other thing except the OS related issues
<phoenix_firebrd> in this channel
<kyo> thrue
<merlin1991> so how do I tell grub to use another partition for its modules and everything?
<kyo> i don't know
<naftilos76> Did you hear what's comming? Aliens are comming but only for one reason to fix the god dam kmail2 and get the hell out....
<naftilos76> they are on CNN! tune in....
<naftilos76> yes yes it's fixed! it's fixed...
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech , finally got kmail working with gmail -imap , now I just have to figure out what my ISP email server uses ..probly imap as well , since it's been contracted to a webmail server
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: so you become a ISP's support nightnamre
<Daskreech> What do you mean you aren't using Outlook?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well, it was mainly a challenge for me to get kmail/akonadi working ...I suspect i won't need to use kmail much
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: you don't get a lot of mail?
<BluesKaj> oh I do Daskreech , but it's all on webmail ...no more pop servers
<Waani> ahh I started using Kmail for the same reasons and now i dont use webmail much...
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ^^^ this
<Daskreech> Gmail does have some things like archiving that are more useful through the web interface but kmail does pretty well
<BluesKaj> frankly the kmail email interface isn't my style , if prefer a simpler look
<carlos> hi
<Guest80789> mm
<Guest80789> poke
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: like just a listing of the headers and body?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yes
<Waani> true tht kmail isnt user attractive the first times... i have to admit that the fist time i used it i endedup removing it. But once passed the first step its quite userfriendly
<Waani> hi
<Waani> but gmail too :p the main difference is not to open your browser to check mails
<Waani> i think
<BluesKaj> my browser is always open
<ybit> aha
<ybit> http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-kde-live-cd-dvd-using-kubuntu
<BluesKaj> needed to do a totally clean install to rid my system of corrupted config files , mostly with akonadi and nepomuk...all seems quite stable atm on 12.04/kde 4.8.2
<ybit> i didn't realize this was possible
<ybit> guess that's another custom kde distro to work on
<Daskreech> My main thing is that Gmail uses up like 200 MB of memory and opens slower than kmail
<BluesKaj> yeah google loads a lot of stuff these days .
<Waani> oh and is there some function to crypt messages on google ? KMail with kleopatra does is pretty instantaneously <-- sorry if i got the wrong word
<Waani> encrypt*
<Waani> encrypt or crypt? or my english got so bad that am making up words?
<BluesKaj> Waani, it's ok we get the message/meaning :)
<Waani> oks :)
<BluesKaj> I use encyption for my passwords textfile ..not a fan of kwalletmanager
<Daskreech> Waani: Either works
<Daskreech> Waani: But encrypt is more straightforward
<Waani> Darkreech : oks thanks :)
<Waani> BluesKaj : you put all your passwords in encrypted textfiles ? You get everything to work well with it? I always thought Kwalman was the only thing working well with kde apps.... interresting
<savio> hey when i click on sleep my system gets screen lock
<savio> my sleep option is not working
<savio> my kernel is 3.2.6
<Guest5653> knfgkdfg
<Guest5653> have my font
<ArchangelSe7en> savio, sudo pm-suspend
<ArchangelSe7en> try that in your terminal
<Guest5653> alguien en espa?ol
<savio> it's says command not found ArchangelSe7en
<ArchangelSe7en> savio, type "pm-" and hit <tab> twice
<savio> no use
<ArchangelSe7en> no .. but what does it say
<Guest5653> alguien a tenido problema instalando font en fluxbox
<savio> ArchangelSe7en: command not found
<ArchangelSe7en> err ..
<ArchangelSe7en> dont hit enter
<ArchangelSe7en> just hit tab twice
<savio> when i issue tab noting happens
<ArchangelSe7en> hm ..
<ArchangelSe7en> which distro ?
<savio> ubuntu 10.04
<savio> with kernel 3.2.6
<ArchangelSe7en> bizarre
<savio> what?
<savio> any help?
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Daskreech> Guest5653: Por favor vea el anterior
<Daskreech> !info pm-suspend
<ubottu> Package pm-suspend does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !find pm-suspend
<ubottu> File pm-suspend found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, kubuntu-docs, linux-doc, pm-utils, xfce4-power-manager-data, xubuntu-docs
<Daskreech> !info pm-utils
<ubottu> pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 56 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Daskreech> savio: do you have pm-utils installed?
<AlfE_> hello
<AlfE_> remmina is quite unstable under kubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<badgoat> hi every body
<badgoat> there are a new web site if you need a nice dual boot ! http://www.linux2deal.byethost4.com
<szal> !12.04 | AlfE_
<ubottu> AlfE_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<aguitel> how upgrade kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<avihay> !12.04| aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<avihay> it's released in the end of the month, I think
<avihay> will be*
<BarkingFish> evening all. I have a prog installed here which is trying to output sound via /dev/dsp - that's wrong as far as I can tell, but what is the kde / kubuntu equivalent of the device where sound goes?
<BarkingFish> /dev/dsp as far as I can remember was for OSS
<avihay> BarkingFish: AFAIK, kubuntu uses pulse-audio which manapolizes the sound card. you might want to try looking at !alsa-oss
<BarkingFish> i don't use pulseaudio, avihay - it breaks my system.
<BarkingFish> i'll look for alsa-oss instead
<avihay> or padsp
<BarkingFish> !info alsaoss precise
<ubottu> Package alsaoss does not exist in precise
<avihay> for pulse
<avihay> with the dash
<BarkingFish> !info alsa-oss precise
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.25-1 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 121 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BarkingFish> excellent
<BarkingFish> that should do it
<Caitlin889955> hello!
<BarkingFish> Hi Caitlin889955 :)
<BarkingFish> Anything we can do to help you?
<Caitlin889955> Not at this moment. thank you!
<Caitlin889955> trying to read doc first :)
<Caitlin889955> But my prob is wine cant run curse client for wow
<Caitlin889955> .net 3.5 and ie6 for 64bit in presice 12.04
<BarkingFish> Caitlin889955, right - I can stop you there - you're in the wrong channel :)
<Caitlin889955> kind of a pain if you ask me. I do however really enjoy the new wine 1.5.1 Correct i am!
<BarkingFish> Anything which you may need help with for Precise 12.04 (until its official release) is in #ubuntu+1
<Caitlin889955> :)Ty Barkingfish
<BarkingFish> if you poke your head in there, someone will gladly assist you - remember Precise is still in beta, so things may not work the way you expect! I'm finding that out myself, having upgraded to 12.04 this morning :D
<Caitlin889955> Have you tried presice yet? It is fantadtic! It's a shame they are scraping it after lts
<Caitlin889955> Oh cool!
<BarkingFish> What do you mean they're "scrapping" it?
<Caitlin889955> After 12.04 concial is no longer goign to support kde (j riddle) says he will still try to help after its release and ending support term
<Caitlin889955> People are saying kubuntu is Dead yeah right...
<Caitlin889955> But yeah after the LTS its done and gone.
<Caitlin889955> Thank you for the info BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> you're welcome
<JMichaelX> you are thinking that after 12.04, kubuntu is dead and gone?
<BarkingFish> This is what I understood, JMichaelX - That's why I just checked with Jon in the devel channel...
<BarkingFish> I wish people would get their facts straight before feeding them into a public channel :/
<JMichaelX> BarkingFish: and that is how he responded?
<BarkingFish> The only thing Canonical are stopping is Commercial support
<JMichaelX> BarkingFish: yea, that is what my understanding had been
<BarkingFish> They're not selling anymore tech support contracts after 12.04
<JMichaelX> yea... i don't think that non-commercial users are going to notice any huge difference
<BarkingFish> JMichaelX, well having only come to 12.04 about 23 hours ago, i'm kinda catching up on stuff
<JMichaelX> BarkingFish: i have not installed 12.04 on anything yet
<BarkingFish> Ah, I added one of precise's pools onto apper, and ran an apt-get dist-upgrade about midnight 30 this morning :)
<BarkingFish> nice, couple of things went wrong but they're now fixed, so all's good at the moment
<JMichaelX> the last several rounds, i have waited until 2 or 3 days before final release to upgrade a few machines, then waited until a few weeks later to upgrade the others
<BarkingFish> well we're only ±3 weeks away from 0-hour, so I thought I'd give it a shot, wait until some of the bugs in earlier beta had been ironed out, and try it
<BarkingFish> Glad I did so far, it's pretty dang good
<christ_> hola.
<Daskreech> hola
<Daskreech> hi christ_
#kubuntu 2012-04-07
<Daskreech> !us
 * Daskreech sighs. Is there a way to get Google to search for what I asked it to search for?
<Guest90244> any recommendations for someone switchin from ubuntu to kubuntu? or is it pretty much the same with a different desktop manager
<DarthFrog> Guest23901: Kubuntu is Ubuntu but with KDE instead of GNOME/Unity.
<bazhang> he quit
<DarthFrog> Ah.  i didn't notice.
<switchkel> I have a file in my memory stick called ".mpga" and I used the terminal program to try and track it down.  How do I find this file: .mpga ?  It's not listed in any directory.
<kb3gtn> I cd to the root of the memory stick and do: find ./ | grep mpga
<Daskreech> left already
<kb3gtn> seems to be the norm here..
<Daskreech> Yep
<Daskreech> I've seen people logi, ask, get annoyed, call people names and log out in less than a minute
<Laiam> why is kde forcing java swing to use metal even if I tell my java program to use a different lookandfeel?
<Daskreech> Laiam: Forcing?
<Laiam> yeah... i consider it forced since I used the UIManager.setlookandfeel() thing to tell it to use another look and feel then ran the program and no change in gui
<Laiam> it works fine in unity and gnome but not in kde
<doa> I do as the page say http://www.l4ka.org/120.php  but the qemu display   no bootable device
<doa> who can help me
<Daskreech> doa: hi
<Daskreech> Laiam: Well something is set wrong in the Javavariables then
<Daskreech>  Check the JAVAPATH?
<Laiam> seriously? i'm using a fresh install of everything
<Daskreech> Laiam: Yeah but it's a Java isue
<Laiam> if i switch my desktop environment to unity or gnome the app uses the correct lookandfeel
<Daskreech> Laiam: sorry tryin to fix another computer
<Daskreech> Laiam: Can you dump your envoronment in UNity ?
<Laiam> Daskreech: I've made progress uncommenting a line in the swing.properties file in the folder but its still not taking my modification to the systemlaf variable
<Daskreech> Laiam: That is strange though
<Laiam> Daskreech: kde doesn't tell java to use the gtklaf as the system laf so it defaults to the cross platform laf i'm trying to see how i can set the systemlaf to gtk now
<Daskreech> Laiam: ok
<Laiam> Daskreech: ok so for kde the program i was using used a shell script to open stuff so for now i've just jammed this little tidbit " -J-Dswing.systemlaf=com.sun.java.swing.plaf.gtk.GTKLookAndFeel" without the quotes into a line in the script that calls the actual program
<Laiam> it still doesn't fix my systemlaf for programs overall...
<Laiam> Daskreech: but at least I know it's not forcing java to be stupid on purpose rather it was left out overlooked or something
<Daskreech> Laiam: thats what I would expect
<Daskreech> Laiam: want to add that in a bug report
<Laiam> I probably should
<Laiam> the gtk laf has improved a lot since java1.4
<Daskreech> Laiam: please do. Java packages should be setup correctly regardless of your DE
<Laiam> Daskreech: its java's fault this time... I just looked through the ui manager class the system look and feel is defined as windows, gnome, or apple if not one of those then it returns the "cross-platform" laf
<Daskreech> Laiam: SOmehow not surprised
<dave_> Hi
<lordievader> dave_, hello
<dave_> whats up
<dave_> ?
<lordievader> dave_, not much doing good, how about you?
<dave_> doing pretty good
<Daskreech> Irie
<dave_> what command shows channels?
<Daskreech>  there is /list but you probably don't want to do that
<Daskreech> It sshows all the channels and there are multi thousands of channels on freenode
<lordievader> Perhaps this can help you: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Daskreech> There is a bot you can message to get a list of specific channels
<dave_> thx
<Daskreech> dave_: Is there something specific you are looking for or you just want to browse?
<dave_> just looking around
<Daskreech> dave_: Alright :) it's mostly just projects though :)
<dave_> thanks
<dave_> heard about the November movement?
<dave_> Hey Neo
<dave_> nick
<dave_> how do you get the commands list?
<dave_> anyone heard about "the hole"
<dave_> ?
<Daskreech> The hole?
<Bacta> Nice work on the Beta
<Bacta> Am really enjoying this
<szal> Moin zusammen
<bomberoenredado> hola
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning hows germany today
<bomberoenredado> Hola
<BlouBlou> bomberoenredado: Hola, aquí se habla en inglés, para español #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es :)
<bomberoenredado> Hi BlouBlou
<BlouBlou> hey
<meNtha> o/
<Guest24933> hhhooooooooooooo
<franz> yaaaa
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<DarthFrog> Good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning DarthFrog
<Peace-> ops :D i have a problem with my intel video car
<Peace-> :D
<BluesKaj> finally got kmail working to my satisfaction ., but it did take a total clean reinstall to rid my pc of corrupted akonadi and mysql config files
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , what's happening exactly
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i did something of wrong i guess :D
<Peace-> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Peace-> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<F-2> hello
<BluesKaj> Peace-, which graphics card ?
<Peace-> it's intel 945gm
<Peace-> i guess there was some problems with update
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm messed up my panel on the bottom , now its missing the part of the panel that shows minimised files, progams ? panel is there just not that part
<Peace-> mydogsnameisrudy: remove the panel
<Peace-> mydogsnameisrudy: add the pannel
<mydogsnameisrudy> oke
<Peace-> mydogsnameisrudy: i need to reboot now
<Peace-> bye
<BluesKaj> !synaptiks | mydogsnameisrudy
<mydogsnameisrudy> ive got the touch pad to not work when typing and sometime it just seems to lock , not letting me push the buttons ..
<BluesKaj> !kde-config-touchpad
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep been in there also
<BluesKaj> gawd what
<mydogsnameisrudy> might be hardware , not sure
<mydogsnameisrudy> seems more like it gets confused and locks
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with factoids , that app is in the repos
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, on 11.10 or 12.04?
<mydogsnameisrudy> 11.10
<mydogsnameisrudy> been trying to tweek it  , hates all the flashing things wants it simple and working
<mydogsnameisrudy> just reduced the time before switching on ill test that
<DarthFrog> Anyone here a dab had with KMail?
<DarthFrog> My wife wanted to stop KMail2 from automatically checking for mail, so naturally she deleted those POP accounts in KMail (Yes, I married her for her looks.)  Now she has no access to the mail in those accounts.  How can she get back access to her mail?  Note: all the mail was POPped in KMail1, then migrated to KMail2.
<DarthFrog>  There's 8.9 gig used in .kde/share/apps/kmail and I made a backup of that directory prior to doing the migration to Kmail2.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: ahahahahah (Yes, I married her for her looks.)
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  She calls herself my trophy wife. :-)
<Peace-> funny dude
<DarthFrog> I really wish she'd asked me beforehand about how to stop KMail from automatically downloading mail. :-(
<DarthFrog> Mind you, deleting her mail accounts certainly achieved that goal. :-)
<fullarthas> hi
<jimmy_swe> Hi guys! i just installed Kubuntu 12.04 on my AMD powered laptop, and when i close the lid its impossible to wake it up again. I googled it and found this: http://shantanucse.blogspot.se/2011/11/best-amdati-driver-for-ubuntu.html but according to kinfocenter i already have the Gallium0.4 driver
<bomberoenredado> Hi there
<jimmy_swe> Does any1 know how i can fix this issue?
<bomberoenredado> how can i have virtualbox and zsnes installed in my kubuntu?
<bomberoenredado> if i install zsnes it uninstall virtualbox and if i install virtualbox it uninstall zsnes
<jimmy_swe> Am i doing something incredibly stupid or is everybody just idling??
<DarthFrog> If anyone had an answer to your question, they'd likely have piped up.
<jimmy_swe> DarthFrog: Thank u!
<mydogsnameisrudy> jimmy_swe:  i dont use 12.04 but i would turn off screen saver, set close  lid to do nothing  if you can
<mydogsnameisrudy> look in powermanagment
<bomberoenredado> i just find a zsnes package that sees like dont uninstall nothing, let me try and i tell you.
<xee> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 12.04, when I plug-in my iphone it's not recognized and I can't even access the photos on it, I was able to get tethering to work well though, are there any packages that I'm missing ?
<designbybeck> Anyone know how to do RAW/.CR2 thumbnail viewing in Dolphine?
<Daskreech> designbybeck: you can use Digikam
<designbybeck> hmmm... I'm using Darktable for my editing
<designbybeck> i was just looking for a easy way to  browse all my files in dolphine
<Daskreech> You can see the RAW files in dolphin?
<designbybeck> no Darkreech that is what i'm trying to figure out
<Daskreech> designbybeck: what is an example name of the files?
<designbybeck> some places i have searched show to enable it in preview, but i odn't see "RAW" there... My file size preview is high enough
<designbybeck> .CR2
<Daskreech> Canon Camera I take it?
<designbybeck> yes
<Daskreech> ok what are you seeing now?
<xee> how about iphone mounting, is this something iphone can do? to see photos like it does in windows even without itunes installed
<Daskreech> xee: You have to install libraries for it
<xee> I installed ifuse, is there anything else ?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure never had an Iphone
<xee> ok thanks
<Daskreech> http://www.bitsbythepound.com/tethering-iphone-5-1-on-ubuntu-11-10-422.html
<Daskreech> You can try that
<xee> yes but that's for tethering not browsing files :)
<xee> I just want to access it like a flash
<xee> flash drive*
<Daskreech> xee: far as I know you need to jail break it for that
<xee> well it is jailbroken actually and I can access the files over SSH but I wanted a faster way through the cable :)
<Daskreech> you can sshfs :)
<xee> ok thanks :)
<Daskreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone is a year old
<Daskreech> generally everytime Apple updates the phone it breaks the access methods so I'd suppsoe this is pretty out of date now
<xee> ah-ha I see :)
<ybit> Daskreech: what does kubuntu do differently from opensuse in searching for a printer?
<ybit> it actually works compared to what opensuse ships
<Daskreech> ybit: newer version of CUPS?
<designbybeck> Daskreech: It looks like the answer is installing: kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<designbybeck> SO if anyone else is tryihng to viwe RAW/CR2 thumbnails in Dolpin hyou need to install: kdegraphics-strigi-plugins
<Daskreech> designbybeck: Hmm interesting Not the Lipi pligins?
<Daskreech> Kipi?
<designbybeck> no that didn't seem to do it Daskreech
<Daskreech> designbybeck: Well ok :) I guess that makes some sense
<ybit> i'm curious if there's something like a listing of commits for the kubuntu distro
<ybit> ...because i'd like to compare development activity between distros
<Daskreech> ybit: commits?
<Daskreech> I dunno distros are just collections of a projcts
<Daskreech> you'd have to look at the projects that are local to the  distro which isn't at all a fair comparison
<Daskreech> going on the road soon be back
<ybit> that's what is tripping me up
<ybit> i read somewhere opensuse had over a thousand bug fixes
<ybit> in its last official release
<ybit> and i'm trying to determine where the at number is coming from
<ronnoc_> ybit: Ask Jos directly? He likely know where those figures came from, as the Suse community leader.
<ronnoc_> *would know
 * ybit is curious what the difference is between the cd and dvd version of kubuntu and if one installs more software than the other
<ybit> google to the rescue
<Xabster> Hi, I'm looking for a comparison between Ubuntu and Kubuntu - do you know any such articles?
<ronnoc> Xabster: The only differences are the desktop environments used
<Xabster> Okay, ronnoc, so in theory I could install some packages and change my desktop and basicly have Kubuntu?
<ronnoc> Well, if you mean taking stock Ubuntu and installing the KDE Plasma Desktop, then you're mainly right. There are are few tweaks and scripts that Kubuntu uses that are unique to Kubuntu
<ronnoc> But in practical terms, yo'd be mostly correct, as they use the same repositories
<Xabster> Would this mean that all current applications are also available for kubuntu?
<Xabster> all *my*
<ronnoc> Yes. For example, I use Ubuntu One and Ubuntu Software Center on my Kubuntu installation
<ronnoc> Also, if KDE is installed right, you'll have a choice on login of which desktop environment you would like to use for that session
<Xabster> I see. Can I be so bold as to ask why there's not a "conversion" script available to convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu so you don't have to have 2 separate images? :)
<ronnoc> Probable because a stock Kubuntu installation and copying over relevant files to your new Home directory would be safer and likely just as fast
<ronnoc> *probably
<Xabster> I see.
<Xabster> So basically I can expect what I'm used to except that it looks nicer
<ronnoc> You can also install Ubuntu and Kubuntu side-by-side on the same hard drive, and select the one you want to run at start-up. Lots of different options :)
<Xabster> Yeah, I'm thinking of doing it in virtual box before I change or dual boot it
<ronnoc> Well, we think KDE is nicer. But there are defiantly things I like about Ubuntu as well, like U1
<Xabster> I don't know what that is so I guess I won't be missing it
<ronnoc> It's kind of the best of both worlds
<ronnoc> *u1 = UbuntuOne
<Xabster> Ubuntu One the sync thingy like dropbox kinda?
<ronnoc> Yea. I use it daily. But 99 pct of all my other apps are pure KDE
<Xabster> hold on, you said you had ubuntu one on Kubuntu earlier...? :)
<ronnoc> I do have UbuntuOne on my Kubuntu, yes. As of 12.04, UbuntuOne is even written in Qt, which fits righ tat home natively in KDE :)
<Xabster> and a side question: there's 2.5 gb difference between the 700mb image and DVD 64 bit image... is ALL that language stuff?
<ronnoc> *right at
<Xabster> I can't believe that there's 2.5gb translations ... is that right? oO
<Xabster> oh nvm, i misread
<Xabster> there's live version, installer and alternate installer
<ronnoc> ...and the DVD, for lanuages like you said
<ronnoc> I just use the CD
<Xabster> besides, who cares when you can download with 4MB/s :p
<ronnoc> Xabster: lucky :p
<Xabster> i ordered my internet 10 days before the end of a campaign so i felt lucky
<Xabster> right when they stopped the campaign they started a new campaign for 10/10mbit faster internet for the same price
<Xabster> so i could have had 45/45 for the same price :(
<ronnoc> Xabster: where are you located?
<Xabster> denmark and i pay 169 dkk per month the first 6 months
<Xabster> that's about 30$
<ronnoc> wow. I pay $40/US month for 500kbs :/
<ronnoc> though to be fair, I do not live in a city
<Xabster> I'm quite lucky, you 1) they already had fiber in this street and 2) the installation was part of the campaign
<Xabster> which is normally 2500 DKK to get the cable dug in
<Xabster> 280 or so dollars installation plus a fee to turn on the internet
<Xabster> no
<Xabster> 480 dollars
<ronnoc> Europe in general has passed the 'States for technology infrastructure. Our continent is just so big geographically. It's both a blessing and a curse :p
<ronnoc> Although we get high speeds in the large cities or if you are near a University
<Xabster> i don't think you can get this kind of speed in the cities in the US for this price, can you?
<Xabster> i haven't heard for sync fiber lines at low prices anywhere else than north europe
<Xabster> for private customers that is
<ronnoc> I don't think that fast here, no. But if you are on or near a major University you will get high speeds
<Xabster> i see
<Xabster> I can get up to 90/90 at affordable prices
<Xabster> 80$/month for 90/90 - if 2 people share it or a whole building of any kind with more residents share it, it's madly cheap
<Xabster> and it's allowed to share
<ronnoc> wow.
<ronnoc> BTW - we should take this to kubuntu-offtopic :p
<Xabster> let's leave it =)
<Xabster> i'm about to install the DVD anyways
<ronnoc> good luck! \
#kubuntu 2012-04-08
<Aprogas> My wireless works when KDE has loaded, but before that the loading screen saying "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration". How do I make my wireless during that stage of booting?
<Aprogas> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 with an encrypted LVM, loaded via unencrypted /boot
<Daskreech> Aprogas: wicd
<Aprogas> Should I uninstall kde-network-manager?
<Daskreech> I tink you would install wicd-kde
<Aprogas> Yes, but should I also uninstall kde-network-manager to replace it with wicd?
<Daskreech> erm.. I think so
<Daskreech> I forget the interactions now
<Daskreech> I know that wicd and NM don't work together
<Daskreech> but I don't know if kde-network-manager is a direct link to NM or it speaks to lower channels and just manages whatever is underneath
<Aprogas> I was confused. I meant plasma-widget-networkmanagement. I also have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed which I shall remove.
<Aprogas> The plasma-widget depends on network-manager
<Daskreech> ?me has to run
<ybit> no bouncy cursors!
<ybit> who's with me!
<ybit> bouncy cursors look dated, they are a continual reminder that my computer or distro is slow
<Aprogas> System Settings > Application and System Notifications > Launch Feedback
<ybit> yes i know
<ybit> i'm wondering where i can complain and have something done :)
<ybit> just trying to help kubuntu
<ybit> where are these decisions made?
<ybit> i haven't used them in so long, but i recall that i once had them bouncing when they shouldn't be bouncing
<ybit> so they are another point of failure that can be removed
<ybit> Daskreech!
<ronnoc_> ybit: KDE has come along way if that's all you've to bitch about :)
<ronnoc> ybit: are you saying bouncy cursors went the way of the paperclip? in that case I agree. File a bug!
<ronnoc> It's lineage can be traced back to when apps took a long time to load...to keep your attention that the system was "working on it". ...I think.
<ybit> ronnoc: i'm wondering where you file bugs for kubuntu...
<ybit> or should this be kde
<ybit> because i can do bugs.kde.org
<ybit> ronnoc: actually there's much more to complain about, but i figure this is one where others agree with me :)
<ronnoc> ybit: To KDE. Bugs to Kubuntu are mainly only for packaging issues.
<ronnoc> and yea lol
<ybit> ronnoc: packaging issues?
<ronnoc> the pulse-glass cursor ricks
<ybit> is there a specific site on launchpad dedicated to kubuntu?
 * ybit can dig around
<ronnoc> ya
<ronnoc> ybit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<ScaroDj> Now that you're already at it, I wonder where should I go for a Bluetooth "glitch?" (A2DP interrupts on mouse movement)
<ybit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa :: no bugs, that's good news!
<ybit> there's hardly any info there it seems
 * ronnoc thinks Kubuntu should have either it's own branding / KDE-spashscreen-wallpaper-icon-plasma themes or we should all file at bugs.kde.org. As much as I love 4.8.2, it looks like it belongs in a hospital environment 
<ybit> member photos, whee!
<ronnoc> ScaroDj: That's a bluedevil issue, right? If then it would fo to KDE
<ybit> i like it better than 4.7
<ronnoc> ybit: Maybe, but Ku needs identity now more than ever
<ybit> change the name then!
<ronnoc> *fo=to
<ScaroDj> ronnoc: Umm... Isn't it Bluez?
<ybit> okay, maybe a name change is the wrong suggestion :)
<ScaroDj> Ubuntu, the K way? :P jeje
<ronnoc> ScaroDj: it is.
<ybit> i just want to know where i can voice my complaints
<ScaroDj> OK
<ronnoc> ybit: I'm listening
<ybit> ronnoc: for what?
<ybit> oh right
<ronnoc> ybit: your complaints lol
<ybit> i'm looking for something like bugs.launchpad.net
 * ronnoc goes to get a Yuengling whilst ybit vents
<ybit> specifically for kubuntu
<ybit> eh, sure, if you consider venting trying to type and carry a rl conversation at the same time
<ybit> where's the design team for kubuntu?
<ybit> people who make sure the user experience dosn't suck
<ybit> doesn't*
<ybit> hi phunyguy
<ybit> wb ronnoc
<ronnoc_> ybit: bad internets :/
<ronnoc_> ty
<Daskreech> Hi phunyguy
<Xabster> So... pretty new to KDE... what's that "this folder is empty" window that starts automatically with nothing in it?
<ybit> hi Xabster
<Xabster> hi
<ybit> if you put your mouse over that widget, you should see something pop out to the side of it
<Xabster> right
<ybit> it's a little bar with buttons on it
<Xabster> yep
<ybit> if you click the tool icon, you can configure which folder to show there
<ybit> i usually set it to /home/heath/
<ybit> no need for a Desktop folder imho :)
<Xabster> ah just a sort of quick link to a folder
<Xabster> i removed it =)
<ronnoc> Xabster: Or you can drag it into a cool to taskbar like this : http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/dequire/The%20Blue%20Mint/759873b7.png
<Xabster> cool
<Xabster> i started the 300 updates but it's stuck at 43%
<Daskreech> Xabster: Or a remote computer
<Xabster> there's 2 windows open and i can't get the 2nd one to the top to see it
<Xabster> i think it's some sort of confirmation of something
<Daskreech> Xabster: or something like a search for all files with a certain property
<Xabster> it says PolicyKit1 something something
<Xabster> and i can't reboot, moun-updater cancels my attempts
<Daskreech> Xabster: you can't logout?
<Xabster> only tried shutdown, sec
<Xabster> nope, that b0rked it even more
<Xabster> now it's at 50% brigthness
<Xabster> it's in a virtual box if thats a known issue
<Xabster> now the software manager segfaults and wont load...
<Daskreech> Xabster: Can You open a konsole?
<Xabster> restarting again, let me try
<Xabster> what do you want me to do?
<ybit> ronnoc: what's the widget on the top of the window in your photobucket link?
<Daskreech> Xabster: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ybit> Xabster experience with 300 downloads is the exact expereince i described in the devel channel a few mins ago
<Xabster> says dpkg was interrupted and i have to fix it manually
<Xabster> when i do update
<Xabster> same with upgrade
<Xabster> running the command it suggested.... seems to do some stuff auto
<Daskreech> Xabster: The command suggested will work
<Xabster> cool, it's doing a lot of stuff and it takes a while
<Daskreech> Xabster: When you run an upgrade before it starts it makes a note of all the things that should be done to make sure that the upgrade can happen at all
<Daskreech> Xabster: If something breaks the upgrade (power loss or you shutting down) it rebuilds the list of things to be done checks what has been done and completes the rest of the steps
<ronnoc> ybit: It's the Folder View set to show the Desktop
<ybit> strange
<ybit> very neat though :)
<ronnoc> I just dragged it to a position to my liking and made sure the shortcuts I wanted were on my Desktop :)
<ronnoc> oh and got a cool icon set. that helps/
<ybit> genialous!
<Xabster> wait, the sudo apt-get upgrade... does that give me 12.04?
<ronnoc> Xabster: no
<Xabster> oki
<ybit> Xabster: ignore what i'm about to say
<ybit> i've always thought that you should dist-upgrade before doing upgrade
<ybit> (thoughts? new findings?)
<ybit> my stuff broke less this route
<Daskreech> Xabster: no it asks about that
<Daskreech> and it takes a lot longer than that :)
<ybit> for some reason i had the functionality of dist-upgrade and upgrade confused
<ronnoc> ybit: How long have you been using Linux, if you don't mind my asking
<ybit> having said all of this wasted my night away, probably time for a rest
<ybit> productivity tomorrow!
<ybit> 1998?...
<ybit> rh6 or 7
<ybit> or 8
<ybit> somewhere around there
<ybit> i cared about this at some point in my life
<ybit> my beginnings with linux
<ronnoc> ybit: cool. no reason for my asking other than sheer curiosity.
<ybit> i do still have the first article i ever saw in the new york times talking about red hat
<ybit> welcome anjilslaire
<ybit> anywho, productivity tomorrow!
 * ybit waves gn
<Daskreech> ybit: dist-upgrade upgrades you to a new distro (In theory)
<Daskreech> the real difference Is upgrade will not uninstall any packages and dist-upgrade will
<Daskreech> Xabster: Still going?
<Xabster> i did all the updates except when i started the update manager again, 3 more shows
<Xabster> doing those now
<Xabster> then reboot, then we'll see
<Xabster> 100 mb download or so in 25 seconds :)
<Xabster> hardly noticed it
<Daskreech> Xabster: Alright :)
<Xabster> \o/
<ronnoc> Xabster: Shhh you Euro......lucky guy :D
 * ronnoc hobbles waiting for kubuntuforums.net to load 
 * ronnoc turns on Dream Theater to ease the pain of waiting
<Xabster> widgets... widgets everywhere
<Daskreech> Xabster: fantastic eh?
<Xabster> not sure
<Daskreech> Xabster: What are the disadvantages?
<Xabster> i never use widgets
<Daskreech> Well you are using the Desktop. It's pretty much a widget
<Xabster> right, but you know what i mean
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Daskreech> It's neat in that you can get lots of peculiar functionality pretty easy
<Daskreech> I like the pastebin widget for example
<Xabster> i'll check them out
<Xabster> a pastebin widget might be pretty cool
<Xabster> it looks a lot like i remember opensuse
<Xabster> is that totally off?
<Daskreech> Hopefully not :)
<Daskreech>  they both use KDE
<Daskreech> and despite how much people like to fight over distros there really isn't a lot of differences between them
<ManDay> How do I authorize a specific program (kopete) to get free access to the wallet?
<ManDay> Currently, Kubuntu asks for the wallet/keyring-password every time kopete starts
<ManDay> which is slightly annoying
<ManDay> nvm i got my answer
<doa> 有谁编译过一个微内核叫做l4ka
<rork> !cn | doa
<ubottu> doa: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Aprogas> I switched plasma-widget-networkmanagement (which relies on NetworkManager) for wicd-kde, but during boot I still get a "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration", unless I plug in ethernet. How do I make my wireless configuration system-wide and load before the graphical environment? (Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2)
<macgyver> hallo zusammen
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TrivialUser> While updating system Muon stopped at 50% in getting ready libimobiledevice. Any ideas? Sorry for my bad english.
<TrivialUser> *libimobiledevice2
<lordievader> TrivialUser, Try updating through the terminal, perhaps that solves things
<TrivialUser> How to set Muon-updater off?
<BluesKaj> TrivialUser, close muon , and don't use for updates anymore because it's buggy , open a konsole and do, sudo dpkg --configure -a , if there are no errors , therewon't be any output , then do, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then do, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> TrivialUser, do what BluesKaj says :P
<TrivialUser> OK, but how to switch it off?
<TrivialUser> *close it?
<lordievader> yes
<TrivialUser> How to close it, I meant?
<kaddi> Hi,
 * mydogsnameisrudy wonders about the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kaddi> i'm running kubuntu 11.10 and i'm having constant hard drive activity and the hard drive is running quite warm... is there a way i can find out what is constantly writing/reading from the hard drive?
<kaddi> i have 4Gb of RAM, so that shouldn't be the issue
<lordievader> TrivialUser, the normal x in the right hand corner no longer works?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, it upgrades kde changes
<mydogsnameisrudy> kaddi: look in your system monitor see whats running
<TrivialUser> No.
<lordievader> Oh well run a "sudo killall muon"
<kaddi> mydogsnameisrudy: how do i find out which is the one accessing the hard drive?
<mydogsnameisrudy> system monitor shows the usage
<kaddi> but only of cpu and ram for me
<kaddi> not hard drive
<TrivialUser> OK, I just ended it through System monitor. Thanks to everyone!
<BluesKaj> TrivialUser, the updates can be unchecked in muon settings>configure muon
<aguitel> how disable automatic check updates ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel, read my post above
<TrivialUser> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" says something like "error: database of status of dpkg is blocked by another process".
<aguitel> BluesKaj, what post ?
<BluesKaj> TrivialUser, thatmeans muon is still open
<kaddi> aguitel: I'm guessing this one; [14:23] <BluesKaj> TrivialUser, the updates can be unchecked in muon settings>configure muon
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep that one
<TrivialUser> Blueskaj, "sudo killall muon" says that process isn't found.
<kaddi> it was posted before they joined.. :p So they would've had a hard time reading up ;p
<BluesKaj> TrivialUser, copy and paste this into the konsole , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TrivialUser> Is it possible to copy in Quassel IRC at all?
<BluesKaj> sorry aguitel , didn't see your join , updates can be unchecked in muon settings>configure muon
<BluesKaj> TrivialUser,yes , I thik so , but I use konversation
<aguitel> BluesKaj, kaddi thanks
<kaddi> yw
 * BluesKaj turns on joins and quits
 * mydogsnameisrudy hates to see all the joins and quits ;)
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, sometimes it's helpful :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> i understand ;)
<BluesKaj> ok gotta reboot ,...got some testing to do ..biab
<TrivialUser> All commands of dpkg are replied by something like "E: Can't get access to lock fil/var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11:  resource is temporarily unavailable" and "Can't block the directory /var/cache/apt/archives/".
<aguitel> BluesKaj, nepomuk need to be enable or is safe to disable it ?
<coldfire_> you can quit muon by pressing Ctrl+ESC and then  select Muon  then   End process..
<aguitel> in other way ,why need to be enable nepomuk ?
<TrivialUser> coldfire_, there isn't any Muon process.
<BluesKaj> aguitel, depends whether or not you use file indexing and kmail, when nepomuk is dome inexinmg it's normally idle , it usually, from what I can see, runs at startup until it finishes with any file changes.
<BluesKaj> indexing
<BluesKaj> so it should be safe to turn off if it's using a lot of cpu
<aguitel> i am not using kmail
<TrivialUser> OK, solved my problem.
<BluesKaj> do you use nepomuk search , if not then you obviousy don't need it
<BluesKaj> aguitel,^
<aguitel>  iam not using nepomuk search
<aguitel> and what about akonadi ?
<BluesKaj> same thing aguitel
<aguitel> ok ,how disable this services ?
<aguitel> i am in system settings--service manager
<aguitel> i cannot see akonadi
<BluesKaj> aguitel, system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager , chose nepomuk service stop , then add nepomuk , akonadi , to the textbox in session management, "applications to be excluded" , also check the 'restore previous session' button.
<aguitel> BluesKaj, how to add this service ? :nepomuk,akonadi or nepomuk  ,  akonadi ?
<BluesKaj> session management
<aguitel> need space or only comma
<BluesKaj> both, comma then space
<aguitel> a ok
<aguitel> BluesKaj, i restart
<aguitel> thanks
<BluesKaj> aguitel, open kmenu type akonadi , thenchoose  akonadi server and stop it
 * BluesKaj is surprised how easy kmail was to set up , after the clean install got rid of corrupted config files in mysql and akonadi
<mydogsnameisrudy> so you dont use akonadi at all?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, with kmail you have to use akonadi , they're tied together
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm ok so your just configing it then?
<BluesKaj> it's automatic , once you start seting up kmail akonadi is linked as the email server thru the kmail email setup whether it's imap or pop3 or whatever settings you need to make it work
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok  i did have a bit of trouble setting up my gmail account , but works now
<BluesKaj> actually akonadi isn't a server so much as a database that links to the email server like gmail
<BluesKaj> altho akonadi is called a server in kmenu
<mydogsnameisrudy> it will not setup gmail automatic have to load all the settings manually
<BluesKaj> yup, same went for my pop3 ISP email account
<BluesKaj> I had to de-link those 2 accts from each other, because I was receiving double emails
<BluesKaj> but now , I'm thinking of saving important emails on the external backup drive
<mydogsnameisrudy> my kmail is kind of weard its stuck on a day last week when it starts up
<BluesKaj> surely that isn't your last email message
<mydogsnameisrudy> no
<mydogsnameisrudy> every time i open it , that day opens
<mydogsnameisrudy> think ill delete that day see what it will do
<BluesKaj> interval email check is turned on ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure were to look for it
<BluesKaj> kmail settings>configure kmail>accts recieving>modify
<mydogsnameisrudy> it is on
<bluebird> the startup takes a lot of time,how do i disable the unnecessary things?
<bluebird> anyone?
<L3top> what do you consider unnecessary bluebird?
<bluebird> i have the printer and other things
<bluebird> i mean i dont need printer to be started
<bluebird> i can see them at service manager at system settings
<bluebird> but im not sure about what all things to disable
<bluebird> should i disable obexftp?
<bluebird> http://imagebin.org/207209
<bluebird> here is my startup and help me to disable  the things that i wont need
<lordievader> bluebird, not sure if you are talking to someone, but why do you want to disable things?
<bluebird> so that i have a faster startup
<bluebird> it takes more time to load now
<lordievader> Most of these services are quite usefull, only thing I have disabled is the bluetooth module. Thought to disable the powermanager because I am on a desktop, but then my machine refused to go to sleep.
<bluebird> lordievader,  did you see the image?do i need kmixd,keyboard demon ,network manager?
<lordievader> bluebird, kmix is audio, if you don't use audio you can disable it, not sure what keyboard demon is but leave it on, network manager probably automatically connects to a network (wired or wireless) so unless you want to do it all manually I suggest leaving all it on.
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> those three looks necessary
<lordievader> Most of them are, it ain't windows :P
<bluebird> so what is obexftp, input action?
<lordievader> obex ftp seems to be related to bluetooth
<bluebird> then i dont need that
<bluebird> as im on desktop
<lordievader> bluebird, input actions seems to do with hotkeys
<bluebird> like?
<lordievader> alt + tab to switch windows or something
<bluebird> okay
<bluebird> i have search service running, do i need it?
<lordievader> bluebird, the nepomuk tingie? Do you use the search feature?
<bluebird> no
<lordievader> then I guess you can turn it off, what kind of system are you running anyway?
<bluebird> do we  have anything like dxdiag here?
<bluebird> the processor is little old
<lordievader> kinfocentre
<bluebird> 2 gb  ram,nvidia 7200
<lordievader> Or something along those lines
<bluebird> is that a terminal  sommand?
<lordievader> No, program name, can be found under System in the menu
<bluebird> i found it
<bluebird> amd athlon ii x2 4450e
<lordievader> bluebird, then we have a quite similar system, you did say it was performing slowly?
<bluebird> not performing slowly
<bluebird> the startup takes a little more time compared to ubuntu
<lordievader> bluebird, I see, hmm never compared it to ubuntu
<bluebird> and i also see these things running, that i dont use
<lordievader> bluebird, here is a guide on making ubuntu boot faster
<lordievader> http://ubuntu.mindseeder.com/11.10/#removeSlow\
<lordievader> http://ubuntu.mindseeder.com/11.10/#removeSlow
<bluebird> thanks for that
<bluebird> please have a look at it http://imagebin.org/207211
<bluebird> that blue thing says akonadi available
<bluebird> i guess i dont need it
<lordievader> I disabled that more or less, it was eating cpu with me while I dont use it... It is used for kmail and a few other things.
<lordievader> bluebird, Nice toolbar style, where did you get it from?
<bluebird> i guess i downloaded it from the settings
<lordievader> akonadi is standard installed
<bluebird> how do i disable it?
<lordievader> I'm now looking how to actually disable it...
<bluebird> i will look  for the toolbar  name  if you want
<lordievader> bluebird, that would be very kind :)
<bluebird> its in the system settings > workspace appearance
<bluebird> and in the desktop theme
<bluebird> the theme name is ghost
<bluebird> i have to go
<lordievader> Thank you :)
<bluebird> thanks for the help
<kubuntu1204_held> hi, i got a "little" problem with file associations in kubuntu12.04 a double klick on some xspf file (playlist created with vlc) will launch rekonq and not vlc has some else seen this?
<lordievader> kubuntu1204_held, for support on 12.04 you better go to #ubuntu+1 this channel is also for Kubuntu, I think they are better able to help you.
<kubuntu1204_held> I'll try that
<lordievader> kubuntu1204_held, good luck solving your problem!
<DarthFrog> kubuntu1204_held:   System Settings / File Associations
<DarthFrog> Just change the application preference order.  Add vlc if it's not already there.
<avihay> how do I ask dpkg to resume installing packages it failed?
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a  ... if no errors , do sudo apt-get -f install
<avihay> thanks BluesKaj if only the manpage was that clear about it...
<BluesKaj> avihay, it depends on the situation ..dependencies sometimes don't come down , make sure you use apt-get and not aptitude
<BluesKaj> avihay, and whatever you do don't use muon , it's still buggy
<avihay> ya, I know
<avihay> trying to install nvidia propriaty driver on another computer, fails at compile time :-<
<BluesKaj> got  build-essential on that pc
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> best to compile graphics with kdm stopped at a tty
<suresh> hello
<lordievader> pyus13, hey
<pyus13> i want to join android channel ...could u help me
<pyus13> how to join it
<lordievader> what is the channel name?
<pyus13> join #android
<pyus13> android
<BluesKaj> pyus13, in the server textbox /join #android
<lordievader> the join command is /join
<pyus13> ok let me try thanks
<pyus13> @lordievader thank got it
<pyus13> :)
<lordievader> pyus13, no problem, glad I could help :)
<BluesKaj> pyus13, @ doesn't highlight on irc
<lordievader> BluesKaj, it does here :P
<BluesKaj> just type the nick you want to address
<pyus13> i m new in IRC
<BluesKaj> yeah he typed your nick , the @ isn't needed
<lordievader> true, the nick alone is enough
<BluesKaj> @ annoys some ppl , including me
<lordievader> BluesKaj, really why?
<BluesKaj> substuting symbols and numbers for real letters and words is annoying to me ...this isn't a bingo game :)
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<seekerFactory> krunner crashing too frequently :( Using kubuntu 12.04 and kernel 3.0.0-16-generic
<liljen> someone know why im getting problem for booting kubuntu or ubuntu on a clean installed on a ssd ? if i install it on a  hdd its no problem, im getting a blinking "_" on boot
<liljen> someone know why im getting problem for booting kubuntu or kubuntu on a clean installed on a ssd ? if i install it on a  hdd its no problem, im getting a blinking "_" on boot
<seekerFactory> krunner crashing too frequently disabling desktop effects. on kubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.0.0-16-generic. Am I missing something
<DarthFrog> !patience | seekerFactory
<ubottu> seekerFactory: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<DarthFrog> seekerFactory:  Also, support for 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<seekerFactory> oops. sorry just network going down hence repeated. will take care of it
<kilo12vkos> hello?
<Riddell> hello!
<ap03> hi
<kilo12vkos> I am new to KDE need some help please
<kilo12vkos> hello
<asfyxia> kilo12vkos, maybe you should be more specific in what your problem is...
<Riddell> kilo12vkos: just ask
<kilo12vkos> cant get the flash player to install in Chromium
<kilo12vkos> I know this is the kubuntu channel - couldnt get kubuntu to install yesterday so I installed SUSE(KDE) and cant see to get the flash player to install
<Riddell> you'll need to ask in a suse channel for help with suse
<kilo12vkos> any idea what might have gone wrong on the Kububtu install I followed all directions let it do its thing - it rebooted took out the Live Media and I got nothing but a flashing cursor
<Riddell> kilo12vkos: hmm that's the sort of nasty issue that's hard to debug over irc
<kilo12vkos> Im thinking that my MBR was already hosed bc of GRUB from SUSE install...
<Roey> hey all, I'm getting "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: FolderChecker : Unsupported major.minor version 51."  for something I just compiled with "javac"... how can I diagnose?
<Roey> I asusme that javac and java are different JRE releases
<Roey> but I don't understand why, especially given how I installed them together (apt-get install java)
<L3top> I assume javac is javas C like api
<Roey> java compiler
<Roey> that's the compiler
<L3top> ah
<Roey> and "java" is the way you run it
<L3top> just guessing
<Roey> (it's for an assignment.  I'm a python guy through and through myself)
<Roey> hey why is java7's java installed in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java  but java6's javac installed in /usr/bin ?? why the mismatch???
<Riddell> Roey: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Mar 29 00:36 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<Roey> Riddell:  ls -l  /etc/alternatives/java
<Roey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 2010-05-02 01:41 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<Roey> agreed.
<Roey> ahh
<Roey> Riddell:  when I compile with javac, it uses jre 7 though
<Roey> Riddell:  what is the proper way to execute jre 7's java? always specify /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java?
<Riddell> Roey: or run update-alternatives to update
<Roey> Riddell:  ok.  What shoudl the update-alternatives line look like?
<Riddell> Roey: I'm after i don't know
<Roey> error: can't parse
<Roey> can you re-phrase?
<Riddell> Roey: I'm afraid i don't know
<Roey> ahh gotcha
<Roey> Riddell:  thanks though!
<fab__> salut
<cavallero_nero> salut
#kubuntu 2013-04-01
<poeta> Boa noite a todos.
<SonikkuAmerica> !po | poeta
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | poeta
<ubottu> poeta: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SonikkuAmerica> (#kubuntu-br, #kubuntu-pt)
<poeta> Obrigado. :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H542nLTTbu0
<Daskreech> And Flash Dies.
<Daskreech> Youtube deletes all the videos in the database
<cjae> ok so if libimobiledevice is installed on my machine then why can I not access fs of ipad?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<valorie> chill out FloodBotK1
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<valorie> sheesh
<gabriel_bassman> hello everybody
<gabriel_bassman> can anyone help me to install a joystick in an Ubuntu 12.04 Server 64 bits? (thanks)
<gabriel_bassman> ((sorry my bad english, i don't know it very well :( ))
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_droid> hi people, just have installed kubuntu on my machine and wanted to install my canon iR2018i which is a multifuntional printer. Now, the printer of that canon was easily installed but adding the scanner seems a problem to me. Can someone help/
<_droid> please
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good morning
<k2_> k
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i have a ntfs partitions on one of my disks
<PasNox> and i jsut discovered that there is a lot of .fuse_hiddenXXXXXXX files variying from 10ko to 8gb / file.
<PasNox> anybody konwing what are these files and if i can remove them safety ?
<vuemme> giorno e buona pasqua a tutti
<PasNox> ?
<Pici> !it | vuemme
<ubottu> vuemme: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vuemme> tank
<BluesKaj> PasNox:  is there an OS installed on the partition?
<PasNox> BluesKaj: no, jsut plai ndata stuff
<BluesKaj> I have an ntfs outboard drive with media files on it and it doesn't show any hidden .fuser files
<PasNox> BluesKaj: it appear not all fodlers have these hidden files
<PasNox> could u do a ful lscan ?
<PasNox> something like
<PasNox> find . -name .fuse_hidden* ?
<BluesKaj> i just open the files in dolphin>view>show hiddenfiles
<BluesKaj> after selecting the drive in places
<PasNox> BluesKaj: oki
<n0ti0nis> hi all
<skreech__> hi BluesKaj
<skreech__> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey skreech__, how are you?
<skreech__> I'm Good ;)
<skreech__> how are you?
<lordievader> skreech__: I'm doing good :)
<skreech__> nice :)
<Trebacz> Kubuntu doesn't recognize external VGA monitor connection. Kubuntu identifies when monitor is disconnected (as connected). The hardware is Lenovo T410 with intel i5 graphics. How should I troubleshoot?
<Trebacz> I'm on new install of Kubuntu 12.10.
<bradlee> Trebacz...did you check .xsession-errors for any messages there?
<BluesKaj> Trebacz:  make sure the external monitor is connected , then run, lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal ..it should show up ,but you can pastebin th eoutput so we can have a look at it
<Trebacz> no errors of note in xsession-errors. Just some repeating messages regarding neopomukservicestub and ODBC...
<Trebacz> BluesKaj: running lspci | grep VGA with the monitor connected and not sleeping -returns nothing
<BluesKaj> Trebacz:  what kind of connection to the monitor  ?
<Trebacz> VGA 15 pin. Goes through a KVM.
<Trebacz> Machine (T410) is dual boot with windows 7. Windows recognizes the second monitor without a problem.
<BluesKaj> Trebacz:  is it possible to bypass the KVM and connect directly?
<Trebacz> In system setting - Size and orientation dialog -VGA shows (connected) when the KVM is disconnected. When the KVM is conneted (to the monitor) the size and orientation dialog show VGA is disconnected. I'll try bypassing.
<Trebacz> BluesKaj: Okay bypassing worked. The monitor was recognized correctly -and configurable. The correct resulution wasn't available, but it was recognized. Kubuntu did output video correctly to it.
<BluesKaj> Trebacz: is there an otion to run the monitor alone in system settings>Display and Monitor ...I had a similar set up with my old acer laptop and the monitor would run without the laptop screen on , after all the starups etc loaded
<BluesKaj> otion=option
<BluesKaj> and this was also on 12.10
<BluesKaj> Trebacz: at the correct monitor resolution as well
<Trebacz> BluesKaj: Don't see that option... I have clone of, absolute, left, right, top.....
<Trebacz> BluesKaj: Where are video settings best manipulated? is the xorg.conf still the best place to manipulate in 12.10?
<bradlee> has anyone gotten kde-telepathy to work with facebook?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes! I have it working.
<SonikkuAmerica> What's your problem?
<bradlee> it says connection is untrusted...
<bradlee> certificate is self-signed, so I click on remember this choice and continue???
<bradlee> it says the connection was canceled on my request...
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: Yeah, it seems to be doing that right now here too.
<bradlee> authentication failed
<bradlee> so what's that all about?
<SonikkuAmerica> KDE bug #285172 has been opened regarding this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285172
<ubottu> KDE bug 285172 in general ""Connection canceled on your request" error while no request made" [Normal,Reopened]
<BluesKaj> Trebacz: no I haven't used an xorg.conf for quite a while , but setting the monitor options in kmenu>computer>system settings>monitor and appearance worked on my laptop/monitor connection
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: first try a reboot
<GraphicsWorkstat> hello? can anyone see this?
<bradlee> I have to reboot my computer to chat on facebook?
<BluesKaj> GraphicsWorkstat:  yes we see you :)
<bradlee> Or what?
<bradlee> GraphicsWorkstat we see what you just typed...
<GraphicsWorkstat> good. I am using 12.04 (kxstudio) i think my graphics driver is installed incorrectly (default) opensource radeon
<GraphicsWorkstat> when i search the model id to search driver, it returns blank
<GraphicsWorkstat> also, glxgears are around 59 fps
<GraphicsWorkstat> (i believe its using software rendering)
<GraphicsWorkstat> there is a bug filed related to my prob, overheating with my graphics card.
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: Something's wrong with resolving Jabber protocol (which handles Facebook)
<bradlee> sonikkuamerica, had you had this problem before
<GraphicsWorkstat> AMD has ended support for my card, so i am looking for options without catalyst.
<GraphicsWorkstat> anyone know where i can maybe find someone familiar with dri?\
<BluesKaj> what is your desktop effects>advanced tab> Qt graphics system set at? , GraphicsWorkstat
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: It actually happened just now.
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: Do you have kwallet enabled?
<bradlee> yes
<BluesKaj> native or raster , GraphicsWorkstat /
<GraphicsWorkstat> native
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: Do you have a non-blank password assigned to it?
<bradlee> no
<bradlee> the password is blank
<BluesKaj> try raster , it's smoother in glxgears and seems less jerky on loading windows and webpages ..not a huge differnce on my setup but it's better tahn native
<BluesKaj> than
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: I thought I had a fix, but it was good for only 15 seconds. It might be because our kdewallet auth is blank.
<GraphicsWorkstat> well, i think my card isn't getting probed; its in KMS
<GraphicsWorkstat> I want to use hardware rendering.
<Assurbanipal> hi guys i am facing problems with cups can someone gimme a  hand?
<bradlee> afk
<BluesKaj> GraphicsWorkstat:  do you have the catalyst installed is that "old hat"with new ati s
<BluesKaj> or is
<SonikkuAmerica> bradlee: Try opening kwallet and clearing your telepathy-kde stuff, then re-login to your accounts. It seems to fix this.
<GraphicsWorkstat> no, my card is now unsupported. driconf shows my driver is r600, but my card is rs880
<Assurbanipal> I cannot start cups. with "service cups start" i get "job failed to start" error. someone can help?I already removed-reinstalled cups.didn't help
<GraphicsWorkstat> 4000 sries
<GraphicsWorkstat> (series) sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask Assurbanipal:
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | Assurbanipal:
<ubottu> Assurbanipal:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GraphicsWorkstat> i am afraid to play around with qtgraphics settings because of past flubs, unkown results.
<bradlee> open kwallet...let me try that
<Assurbanipal> SonikkuAmerica: I already asked the question:CUPS is not working.I couldnt print,so after several reinstallation,cups server doesn;t even start
<bradlee> do I have to give kwallet a password first?
<bradlee> let me try that
<SonikkuAmerica> Assurbanipal: Blame endpoint lag. Sorry :\
<bradlee> I deleted the kde-telepathy folder
<GraphicsWorkstat> i would like to try #radeon channel, but it returns error: 'cannot send to channel' could anyone advise?
<bradlee> Now I want to add an account again
<bradlee> afk
<Assurbanipal> SonikkuAmerica: np :)
<BluesKaj> GraphicsWorkstat: maybe you have to registered, as in  #freenode
<BluesKaj> as=ask
<avihay> after a few days of running, my flash videos start to stutter. I kill every process I can think of, but it doesn't help. any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | avihay
<ubottu> avihay: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SonikkuAmerica> As in: What browser?
<avihay> all
<avihay> all browsers, ubuntu 12.04, and whatever flash-installer fatches from adobe
<SonikkuAmerica> Google Chrome uses a different Flash Player.
<BluesKaj> chrome doesn't run well on kubuntu , but chromium-browser does
<avihay> humm, well, ksysgurd says  that chromium uses /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<avihay> sorry, I forgot chrome exists
<SonikkuAmerica> That's ChromIUM, not Google ChromE
<SonikkuAmerica> == 2 diff things.
<BluesKaj> yup
<avihay> ya, don't use chrome
<avihay> forgot it exists
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I can't get March Madness Live w/o Chrome's pathetic Pepper Flash: the "pepper" appears all over my screen due to apparently GPU issues.
<avihay> so, all browsers but chrome, which means chromium, firefox and rekonq for me
<SonikkuAmerica> avihay: Don't expect rekonq to work with Flash.
<avihay> ohh, I also get this wierd snow in chromium on some flash sites
<SonikkuAmerica> avihay: What's your GPU?
<avihay> why not? it's a reasonable webkit browser
<avihay> intel
<SonikkuAmerica> Intel what?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ lspci ]
<avihay> gm965 something or, yhe, ok, lspci
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep. I have the same GPU. That's apparently why, and there seems to be no fix.
<avihay> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Assurbanipal> my cups server is broken it cannot be started even after complete remove-reinstall.anyone who can help?
<avihay> umm, "scumbag Intel, OpenSource their linux driver, stops takeing responsibility over it like you'd expect a vendor to deliver a working driver" or something like that
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: Instead of using service cups start.... try just using start cups
<genii-around> ( I'm pretty sure it's an upstart job )
<Assurbanipal>  genii-around i have now managed to start it but i cannot login to web interface...
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: localhost:631     or 127.0.0.1:631    usually
<Assurbanipal> genii-around: i am already there,i try to install my printer but asks for usrname/pass.I cannot login
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: You tried the current name and password you are using to login to Kubuntu?
<Assurbanipal> genii-around:  yes,but didn't work
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: Is this username the first one which was made on this install ( which has admin rights by default) or a subsequent user added afterwards?
<Assurbanipal> genii-around:  it has admin rights
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: Is it a member of the lpadmin group as well?
<Assurbanipal> genii-around: as far as i know, yes
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: If you issue at Konsole: groups     does lpadmin show there?
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work keeps requiring me...
<Assurbanipal> genii-around: yes i am in lpadmin group
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: Does ps aux|grep cups     show more than one instance of cups-browsed   ?
<Assurbanipal> genii-around:  http://paste.kde.org/713834
<genii-around> Ok, that looks fine
<Assurbanipal> so wht the heck is the prob???? :(
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: When you were trying to make it work earlier, did you edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file?
<Assurbanipal> genii-around:  i have tried removing it and resetting it to default, i reisntalled it, i added "allow all" to Location and Location admin blocks... nothing worked
<Assurbanipal> genii-around: any clues?
<genii-around> Assurbanipal: Not offhand right now... and my boss keeps wanting me :(
<Assurbanipal> ok tnx anyway
<Guest38454> James Riddell by any chance?
<bradlee_> when I run jockey-kde it tells me that nvidia-current is active but not currently in use
<bradlee_> and when I right click on icons in my system tray, the response is very sluggish
#kubuntu 2013-04-02
<plunger> Hello
<plunger> Can anyone give me some quick help? I been searching all day... I removed LXDE and installed kubuntu-desktop and kde-full, when I log on and I click my menu it just shows a couple pre-selected favorites but none of my applications
<plunger> I could likely add them manually, but there are so many.. D:
<cole> What in the ever loving shit do I have to do to change my local timezone?
<cole> No matter what I do, it displays the digital clock as being 3AM even though it's 8PM
<cole> I've changed it in system settings, I've overridden it in the clock itself
<cole> every time, it resyncs with NTP and has the wrong time
<plunger> have you pressed the full retard button?
<plunger> you might want to unclick it
<cole> I'm mashing the damn fullretard button and it isn't helping, unfortunately.
<cole>  /etc/timezone is correct too
<plunger> well I think the problem is you clicked it too hard first
<plunger> now you are so retarded that you cant click it again
<plunger> death is the only option now
<cole> "Current local time is set to America/Los Angeles (PDT)"
<cole> Current time is: 3AM.
<cole> Eeeennngh. Wrong.
<plunger> lol
<plunger> giving out your area
<cole> actually since I left Konversation on it's defaults I'm giving away far more than that
<cole> and I'm not in LA anyway.
<cole> Just pissed off that everytime I look at this damn clock it's wrong
<PWC> Is your hardware clock right?
<cole> as far as I know/
<PWC> Check your CMOS.
<cole> I'm on a mac
<cole> sadly
<cole> I've never had this issue until I moved timezones.
<plunger> well there is your problem
<plunger> get a PC
<cole> when they have one with magsafe, I will
<plunger> I'm going to play some crysis 3 on my computer soon
<plunger> because its not a stupid mac
<cole>  /etc/localtime is right too
<cole> cool story bro
<plunger> j/k I like unix-based operating systems.. I use FreeBSD mostly
<blondet> good evng
<cjae_> how come i cannot browse /var/mobile on a ipad under kubuntu?
<cjae_> but if I plug it into a gnome based box then I can
<plunger>  Can anyone give me some quick help? I been searching all day... I removed LXDE and installed kubuntu-desktop and kde-full, when I log on and I click my menu it just shows a couple pre-selected favorites but none of my applications
<Programmer_> how do i enable the window preview?
<pierre___> Hello guys. I am facing issues with connecting external displays.  I connect a display and KDE asks me to configure it. i configure that display to be on the'left' of the existing one, set resolution etc.
<pierre___> it works fine.
<pierre___> but when i unplug the display, KDE doesn't go back to the earlier mode - i probably needs to 'bring back' the windows from the disconnected display and group it here
<pierre___> it again asks me to configure thenew dsiplay arraagmenet, and even if i do it, the windows still are geometrically in the left corner
<pierre___> i am forced to click on the app in the taskbar, do a 'move' and drag itback
<sitarama> salve
<sitarama> sto seguendo una procedura per linux ubuntu per scaricare dei video da youtube, come si può fare?
<sitarama> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<murthy> hello everyone
 * genii-around slides murthy a coffee and doughnut
<murthy> genii-around: hi
<bradlee> murthy hello someone's actually alive on this channel
<bradlee> genii-around hello
<lordievader> bradlee: Lot's of idlers feed on activity ;)
 * genii-around slides bradlee a coffee also, with a bagel
<murthy> bradlee: :)
<bradlee> murthy hello
<bradlee> genii-around, I take the coffee and bagel careful not to let it slide all the way off the table and crash to the floor
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<bradlee> why when I run jockey-kde it says my video driver is activated but not currently in use
<murthy> bradlee: do you have a graphics card?
<bradlee> yes
<bradlee> geforce 9600 gt
<bradlee> murthy: yes geforce 9600 gt
<murthy> bradlee: have you disabled the onboard gpu?
<bradlee> murthy: how would I know I don't think so but not sure
<bradlee> murthy: should I google that maybe?
<murthy> bradlee: no, we will see
<genii-around> bradlee: Does lsmod  show the nvidia driver is actually loaded?
<bradlee> yes
<bradlee> murthy: yes lsmod | grep nvidia
<murthy> bradlee: did you install drivers from the nvidia website?
<bradlee> murthy: no I installed them from "current drivers"
<murthy> bradlee: can you open nvidia-settings?
<murthy> bradlee: just run nvidia-settings from terminal and see, if it says the driver is not loaded then we will try something
<genii-around> I wonder if xorg.conf has  Driver  "nvidia" in it
<bradlee> murthy: yes I can run nvidia-settings
<murthy> genii-around: I am thinking the same
<murthy> bradlee: can you see all the nvidia settings
<bradlee> murthy: I see the x server information page
<murthy> bradlee: in that case run this command "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart the system and see if that solves the problem
<bradlee> murthy: okay
<bradlee> murthy: do you use konversation for this what we are doing now?
<bradlee> murthy: afk restarting computer
<murthy> bradlee: ok
<genii-around> murthy: I wonder if bradlee not being back yet is a good or bad thing
<murthy> genii-around:  ha ha ha
<murthy> sorry
<lordievader> With video-cards that ^ is usually a bad sign...
<murthy> nice he is back
<bradlee> murthy: I am back
<murthy> ya we were wondering if you got stuck
<bradlee> nope, thanks
<murthy> bradlee: did it work>
<bradlee> murthy: driver activated but not currently in use.
<bradlee> murthy: I don't think so
<murthy> bradlee: can you paste this file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"  ?
<murthy> bradlee: use paste.kde.org
<bradlee> murthy: okay...
<murthy> I keep getting two notifications for any alert, is this a known issue?
<bradlee> murthy: http://paste.kde.org/714338/
<murthy> bradlee: checking
<murthy> bradlee: from the logs the driver seems to be loaded
<murthy> bradlee: *log
<bradlee> murthy: yes
<bradlee> murthy:is it active or maybe it does not matter
<murthy> bradlee: when the nvidia-settings opens then it means the driver is active
<bradlee> murthy:jockey-kde says it is activated but not in use...okay...so jockey-kde is confusing me
<murthy> bradlee: if the driver is not active then nvidia-settings will complain
<murthy> bradlee: we will test that now, wait
<lordievader> bradlee: I've heard that the jockey is sometimes wrong with these things.
<bradlee> lordievader:understood thanks
<BluesKaj> murthy:  jockey can't be trusted , there are some bugs , it doesn't remove old modules
<murthy> BluesKaj: oh
<BluesKaj> best to use the package manbager as a reference and use it or apt-get to install the driver(s)
<genii-around> I find it interesting it is trying to use EDID information from the CRT
<murthy> bradlee: try running some thing that uses the gpu and see if it works, for example you could test with the hardware accleration in flash videos
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you using the 310 driver?
<BluesKaj> murthy: I was but I just installed the 313 from xorg.edgers , was assured by the guys at #ubuntu+1 that it would run fine with my 8400gs
<bradlee> murthy: trying to figure out how to do flash videos with hardware acceleration
<bradlee> okay
<murthy> bradlee: hardware acceleration is enabled by default as far as i know and all you have to so is play some youtube video with 720p or more and  right click the video and see video info
<murthy> BluesKaj: is it stable?
<bradlee> murthy: I right clicked on a video on youtube and settings says enable hardware accelaration it's checked :)
<BluesKaj> seems fine so far the gpu temp even dropped by 5C
<BluesKaj> murthy: ^
<murthy> bradlee: ya, its enabled by default, now play a video in 720p or more and right click the video and now select video info
<murthy> BluesKaj: seriously? wow
<bradlee> murthy:I need to find a video recorded in that resolution on youtube
<genii-around> If everyone looks like The Hulk you might have to disable video acceleration
<murthy> ha ha ha
<murthy> genii-around: thats a known issue :(
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you using in your regular system?
<murthy> BluesKaj: i mean the driver?
<BluesKaj> 13.04 atm'
<BluesKaj> yes , 12.10 is gone , 13.04 is my main OS , murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: you i have to do that, i think i will upgrade tonight. the driver's improvement is tempting
<murthy> bradlee: have you found a video ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I always keep the last LTS on another partittion *just in case* .... :)
<bradlee> murthy: yes
<BluesKaj> murthy:  well actually the 310 driver was really quite good as well
<bradlee> murthy: right clicked and got info
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya using 310.40 now
<bradlee> murthy: yes
<bradlee> murthy:even captured it as a photo
<bradlee> murthy:i tried using ksnapshot to upload it to picasa...did not work...not sure why...
<murthy> bradlee: use imagebin
<murthy> bradlee: http://imagebin.org/
<bradlee> murthy:imagebin...okay...I am learning so much...thank you very much I am serious
<murthy> bradlee: you are always welcome, if we are not active here, catch us at #kubuntu-offtopic
<bradlee> http://imagebin.org/252531
<bradlee> murthy:thanks again
<murthy> genii-around: I always keep an unstable version as an option :)
<murthy> bradlee: you are welcome
<murthy> what scares me during an upgrade is always the boot ending up in the tty due to the nvidia driver, thats not happening anymore
<BluesKaj> murthy: the nvidia upgrade shouldn't be done with jockey , do it with the package manager if you have to . or even apt-get
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya, like you said jockey can't  be trusted
<BluesKaj> murthy:  good
<genii-around> I like apt-get, at least you get some informative messages if everything goes wonky
<BluesKaj> murthy:  I'm not real enthusiastic about the 313 driver tho , it's herky jerky in glxgears where the 310 driver was nice a\nd smooth
<BluesKaj> think I'm going to revert back to the 310
<bradlee> murthy:the capture says software rendering, is this what its supposed to say?
<bradlee> afk for a while
<murthy> bradlee: when you right click a video you will see a an option "show video info" a embedded dialog should  show  "accelerated video rendering"
<bradlee> murthy:the image does not show that
<bradlee> murthy:it shows software video rendering
<murthy> bradlee: then something is wrong with the driver i guess
<bradlee> murthy:so should I use synaptic to install a different version...
<murthy> bradlee: try reinstalling the driver using a package manager
<bradlee> muon nvidia-current reinstall is ghosted...
<bradlee> murthy:maybe try snaptic muon nvidia-current reinstall is ghosted
<murthy> bradlee: try running this command "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current"
<HorusHorrendus> hey guys ... I don't find a way to set my screen resoltuion in raring :)
<bradlee> murthy: when I click on one of the icons in my system tray, I expect a menu, but nothing...
<murthy> HorusHorrendus: not in system settings -> display and monitor?
<bradlee> murthy:it takes a few seconds just to show a menu...
<HorusHorrendus> murthy: nope there is only screen saver & gamma
<murthy> bradlee: check if some packages are missing, you can do that with this command "apt-get install -f"
<murthy> HorusHorrendus: what is your kubuntu version?
<HorusHorrendus> murthy: raring ... 13.04
<HorusHorrendus> (just updated today to try it out)
<bradlee> murthy:results of reinstall are at http://paste.kde.org/714404/
<Pici> HorusHorrendus :Raring/13.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<murthy> bradlee: checking
<HorusHorrendus> Pici: yeah I know ... just thought maybe some Devs/Beta Users are here who know something ;)
<HorusHorrendus> is there only
<HorusHorrendus> #ubuntu+1 ... no
<HorusHorrendus> #kubuntu+1 ;)
<Pici> HorusHorrendus: Its the same.
<HorusHorrendus> (wow do I have problems typing atm ;) )
<Pici> We don't have separate channels for each flavor for +1
<murthy> bradlee: you have to restart and see if it works
<bradlee> murthy:afk restarting computer...
<HorusHorrendus> ahh already fixed it ... kscreen is the name and somehow it was not under the expected place
<BluesKaj> yup murthy , the 310 driver is much smoother then the 313 , the 313 still needs refinement IMO
<BluesKaj> than the 313
<BluesKaj> and the nvidia site doesn't recommend the 313 for my card yet
<murthy> BluesKaj: oh, so should i hold on to 310 for now?
<murthy> HorusHorrendus: nice
<BluesKaj> murthy: yes I think so unless your card is more capable than my 8400gs
<murthy> BluesKaj: we have a unified driver remember?
<BluesKaj> unified as adriver but some applications run better on some cards than others even with the same driver
<bradlee> murthy: I think this worked because now the info on a 720p shows accelerated video rendering
<murthy> bradlee: thats cool
<murthy> BluesKaj: phoronix ? :)
<BluesKaj> murthy:  no ,the 313 is an xorg-edgers offering via their ppa
<bradlee> murthy:My eyesight is not so good...so I have the default font at ubuntu/bold/16 and device notifier menu is garbled
<bradlee> should I submit this issue to launchpad?
<murthy> bradlee: sure if you feel you want to report
<murthy> BluesKaj: i mean the nvidia driver benchmarks for various apps
<BluesKaj> murthy:  bechmarks for apps and drivers ? never considered such a comparison since benchmarks to me always meant hardware testing not software
<BluesKaj> using std software as control
<tolpico> Hi, I have installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 12.10. How do I log into Kubuntu? I  restarted but there is no option to switch to kubuntu at the login screen.
<genii-around> tolpico: Did you restart since this?
<tolpico> genii-around: yes I did
<genii-around> tolpico: Very odd. Is it still using the login scren from regular Ubuntu? May want to install lightdm-kde-greeter instead
<tolpico> I only installed the package "kubuntu-desktop". Is there any other package which needs to be installed?
<tolpico> ok I iwll try kightdm
<tolpico> Yes it is still using the regular ubuntu login screen
<tolpico> lightdm-kde-greeter is already the newest version.
<tolpico> genii-around: Hey sorry, got it, we have to click the little ubuntu logo which brings in the desktop env switcher.
<genii-around> Ah, good
<spillo> hola
<spillo> we
<BluesKaj> !plop
<genii-around> !fizz
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  :)
<kubuntu> Hi ?
<Guest56039> Hi ?
<rsaw> hello
<Guest56039> uh ... trying to install (kubuntu 13.04 b1) ... installer doing nothing after "install this third-party... " ( clicked "continue" ) nothing happen since 15 minutes ... no disk activity, cpu activities ... Thus the Instasller is SCREWED UP ... uninstallable -- I would understand if I downloaded an alpha test - but beta means: testing last addition + bug fixes ...
<Guest56039> "testing last"  -- no rather testing FINAL IMAGES/PACKAGES ...
<rsaw> hmm he left. bummer.
<rsaw> I don't know why newbies want to run betas/non-lts.
<rosco_y> I"m new enough that I still consider myself to be a newbie:  I installed the non-lts version first, because someone someone said "it should work for you."  I thought it'd be nice to have the latest bells and whistles....
<rosco_y> but it wasn't incredibily stable, (to put it mildly), so I switched to lts, and my system has been rock-solid ever since.  I'm hooked on lts
<genii-around> The default upgrade path of LTS straight to next LTS should be the recommended path for new users
<rsaw> genii-around: I've see LTS to LTSD upgrades bork many a box. Better to unmount /home, nuke and pavve, do a clean install and then remount /home, imho.
<rosco_y> I agree.  It'd be a service to most new users....
<rsaw> minus D
<rsaw> Just have to make sure /home is on a seperate drive/parition.
<rosco_y> I'm so pleased with my solid computer new, I don't know if I'll ever mess around with the latest and greatest anymore.....
<rosco_y> it's just so nice to have computer that "just works"
<genii-around> I've tried to share /home between different LTS/non-LTS and it never did anything except get pretty borked
<genii-around> I have separate partitions for that now
<rsaw> rosco_y: I suggest running an stable LTS version on your PC, and then if you want to play with the latest versions, do so in VirtualBox, as a VM.
<rsaw> Once you install it as a VM, make a default snapshot to rollback to if the VM gets borked up.
<rsaw> genii-around: that way works too.
<rosco_y> rsaw: I've concidered that, but I have everything I need in LTS, and no need to experiment.  Although I have spent a few hours toying with the idea of setting up gentoo in a vm, as a "learning unix" exercise....
<rsaw> VMing it is cleaner I think, but many ways to skin that cat.
<rsaw> right on.,
<genii-around> rosco_y: If you want a good exercise to do for learning, I recommend Linux From Scratch
<rsaw> Gentoo or LFS is a good learning experience for sure.
<genii-around> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<rosco_y> genii-around: The thing is, I have enough exercise trying to get the things I need to finish completed, without inventing new exercises :)
<genii-around> Hehe :)
<rsaw> Another good way to learn was to install DVL (Damn Vunerable Linux, no longer made) and then pen test iwt with BackTrack, keep securing DVL until it's as secure as it can be.
<rsaw> DVL had tons of holes on purpose.
<rosco_y> that's why I'm hooked on LTS, it's really time-consuming to be farting around, rebuilding and reconfiguring
<rosco_y> especially if it's happening once or twice a month
<rsaw> me too. I just want stuff to work. I remember when I first got involved in Linux back in 1996, different world back then. I don'
<rosco_y> with LTS, I just hit the on button and go.
<rsaw> t want to tweak and geek for days, I have other things to do.
<rsaw> LTS is for the most part, yeah.
<rsaw> Is Kubuntu moving to Wayland?
<genii-around> I don't see any mention of it being made in #kubuntu-devel
<rsaw> Are they going to use Mir then?
<rosco_y> rsaw: agreed.  I first played around with BSD back in the early 80's--I think it took me three days to download nearly 100 3.5" floppy images....
<rsaw> X is going away, at least in Ubuntu it is.
<rosco_y> Ubuntu rocks....
<rosco_y> install it and go to work.
<rsaw> rosco_y: heheh BSD, good stuff. Most secure OS right out of the box is OpenBSD
<rsaw> My router runs pfSense, which is BSD-based.
<rosco_y> The wireless functionality of my router is going kuptutz.  Can anyone recommend an affordable replacement that I might consider buying?
<rosco_y> I upgraded the firmware last night, still doesn't work correctly.....
<genii-around> The TP-Links aren't bad
<rsaw> rosco_y: Whatever you buy, make sure it's ipv6 capable, not all of them are.
<rsaw> Personally, I vote for making your own router.
<rosco_y> rsaw: ty.  that is something I hadn't considered
<monkeyjuice> dd-wrt
<rsaw> Just take a PC, toss on 3 NICs, 2 wired, one for LAN, one for WAN, and a wireless.
<rosco_y> "making" your own router....?
<rsaw> then install pfSense
 * rosco_y oops...I'm in the wrong room.....
<rosco_y> jk...
<rosco_y> I couldn't imagine what it would take to make a router
<genii-around> monkeyjuice: tplink 8960 with openwrt is good also :)
<rsaw> rosco_y: A PC with 2 NICs
<monkeyjuice> indeed ;)
<monkeyjuice> have 3 old linksys
<rsaw> I bought a unit already made, because I wanted less power consumption, I bought a Netgate FW-7535 with 2GB of RAM, upgraded it to 4GB.
<rosco_y> mine isn't really even that old in my opinion, it's a Linksys Wireless-g
<rsaw> Yeah, the LinkSys have like 2MB RAM and run VxWOrks...
<rsaw> Some can be changed out to DD-WRT, Tomato, etc, but not pfSense.
<monkeyjuice> whats wrong with it rosco_y
<rsaw> His wifi die.
<monkeyjuice> ah
<rosco_y> monkeyjuice:  It doesn't seem to be broadcasting continually anymore
<monkeyjuice> i would try dd-wrt
<rosco_y> sometimes people can see it, and then it goes away
<monkeyjuice> might fix it
<rsaw> rosco_y: You ever seen pfSense? If not, I think you'd be impressed. They also have a channel on here as well.
<rosco_y> dd-wrt?
<monkeyjuice> looks at pfsense
<genii-around> rosco_y: dd-wrt and openwrt are alternate firmwares for many routers
<rosco_y> rsaw: I've never even heard of pfSense,
<rsaw> DD-WRT is a replacement firmware, but make sure your router's hardware version is supported.
<rsaw> rosco_y: pfsense.org
<rosco_y> genii-around: can I install dd-wrt on my router?
<rsaw> It's free, and enterprise level.
<genii-around> rosco_y: You'd have to look at their site and see if it's on the list
<rsaw> rosco_y: maybe. Look at the HCL.
<genii-around> And at this point I should probably do an !ot on us all ;)
<rsaw> oh fine!
<rosco_y> ok, thank you everyone, I'll go take a look--maybe save me a little of my hard-earned-pay :)
<rsaw> :D
<rsaw> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rsaw> I deed it! I deed it!
<genii-around> !helpersnack | rsaw
<ubottu> rsaw: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<monkeyjuice> its still linux stuff ;)
<rsaw> rosco_y:  Seriously, check out pfSense.
<rsaw> mmmmmm cookie!!
<rsaw> and on that note, I'm taking my delicious cookie and gong home. The work day has ended for me.
<rosco_y> rsaw: I'm browsing there now....looking at their "new installs" section
<rsaw> rosco_y: It's good stuff. If you use a PC, get the live CD. If you are using a CF card, that's what the nano 2G and nano4G is for,
<rosco_y> I have the general idea that I'm looking to rewrite my firmware in my router--is that about it?
<rsaw> rosco_y: yeah, if you go with DD-WRT or Tomato, yes.
<rsaw> If pfSense, yopu'll need  to build a router for it, or use a PC.
<rsaw> or buy one premade like I did.
<rsaw> ok, cookie is gone, I've no milk, time to jet. cya all.
<monkeyjuice> l8r
<rosco_y> I kind of think I might have downloaded something like this directly from LinkSys last night--I didn't actually look at it, but it was open-source and had the makefiles and stuff to build it in linux
<rosco_y> What is TFTP?  would that be selecting the bin file and flashing over the ethernet connect to the pc?
<rosco_y> I have choices for a mini-build for initial flashing via TFTP,  and flashing via WEB (which doesn't sound all that appealing to me)
<rosco_y> or, should I be looking at the "Standard Generic" version?
<genii-around> rosco_y: tftp is like ftp without authentication/login
#kubuntu 2013-04-03
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<cabpa_> hello, my huawei usb modem is not working in neon even if i reattach. its working in 12.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<akshay_r> can anybody please guide me .. how can I upgrade my kdelibs version to 4.9.5 from 4.8.x ?
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> lordievader: hi
<sublation> what is the terminal command to output which version of notify-osd is currently installed?
<genii-around> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<genii-around> In this case the packagename is notify-osd
<sublation> ok tyvm
<sublation> notify-osd and exaile are not playing nice together.
<sublation> I can see the error in the terminal when exaile changes tracks
<sublation>     WARNING : error showing OSD notification: Timeout was reached
<sublation> WARNING : Perhaps notify-osd is not installed?
<sublation> But it is installed and works without issue SOMETIMES
<sublation> However, every now and again when the track changes the entire system will hang with no graphical updates on the monitor
<sublation> However mouse still moves music still plays.   Wait 20 or 30 seconds for it to timeout and everything goes back to normal
<sublation> Can disable Exailes use of notify-osd as a workaround
<OerHeks> sublation, are you on KDE Kubuntu ?
<sublation> But I want to see what is happening on notify-osd end when exail tries to use it.
<sublation> nah, 13.04 ubuntu
<OerHeks> sublation, join #ubuntu+1 for raring issues, untill it comes out
<niiashikwei> hi
<kristjan> hello, i have a 2 problems so far after upgrating to kubuntu 13.04
<kristjan> skype wont start and lower right corner is a watermark AMD unsupported hardware
<kristjan> can anybody tell me how can i fix this
<hydron> hi every one
<hydron> I can't login with my first created account, a black screen flash and I get back to lightdm login screen, but this doesn't occure with other users
<hydron> can anyone help please ?
<Mamarok> hydron: and you have which exact Kubuntu version? Sounds like you have some important runtime packages missing
<hydron> kubunt 12.10
<hydron> but I can login with other accounts
<Mamarok> then you might not have the right password
<hydron> no
<hydron> when I enter a wrong pass It says It
<Mamarok> you can log into KDE with another name but not that one?
<hydron> yes
<Mamarok> hydron: go to a shell (ALT+CTLR+F1, log in with that name, then move the .kde/ folder
<hydron> Am I going to lose any configuration if I do that ?
<Mamarok> well, "loose" not as you are moving the folder, not erasing it
<Mamarok> but you will start with a default setup
<Mamarok> something in your configuration is causing that most likely
<hydron> Ok I'm ging to try It and come back, thak you :)
<Mamarok> you can then selectively copy back  the configuration files
<Mamarok> or just reconfigure from default
<hydron_> Mamarok: that didn't work
<Mamarok> hydron_: then I don't know what is wrong, sorry
<hydron_> ok thank you anyway :)
<Mamarok> but you were able to log in on the shell, weren't you?
<hydron_> yes
<Mamarok> and could move the .kde/ folder?
<hydron_> yes
<Mamarok> very strange
<hydron_> hhh
<hydron_> I find It too
<Mamarok> you can move the .local/ folder as well, maybe that helps
<hydron_> ok, brb
<hydron> doesn't work neither
<hydron> is ther a specific log file for lightdm an X11 server ?
<hydron> may be we'll find out some thing inside It
<hydron> I will try to start lightdm with the -d option for debugging, may be It will help, brb :D
<hydron> something about Xauthority permission denied :P
<Mamarok> hydron: do you have only KDE installed as a desktop or do you have another one? Then you could check if it is KDE specific
<Mamarok> hydron: btw, do you use any non-ascii characters maybe?
<hydron> yes I have LXDE, but I have the same problem with It
<hydron> I use a simple username and password
<hydron> only alphabetic
<Mamarok> no accented characters?
<hydron> no :)
<Mamarok> must be something with lightdm I presume, but what is wrong I am at loss
<hydron> I'm thinking about reinstalling the whole kubuntu-desktop
<hydron> but I'll make It the last solution :)
<Mamarok> seems a bit much
<hydron> yes but I'm triying to solve this for a long time ago
<Mamarok> check the user settings for that particular user, you might have soemthing differnet compared to the others
<murthy> hydron: have you tried deleting the .Xauthority file?
<hydron> no
<Mamarok> a missing group or some such
<murthy> hydron: try that
<hydron> ok
<hydron> where is the .Xauthority file ?
<hydron> ok found It
<hydron> brb
<lordievader> Good evning
<lordievader> evening*
<hydron> hey Mamarok
<hydron> It worked
<hydron> thank you very much for your precious time :)
<hydron> you are a life saver :D
<Mamarok> hydron: you mean murthy I guess :)
<hydron> what dose murthy mean ??
<murthy> hydron: it means "god" in the language hindi
<hydron> euh sorry but I believe in only one God :)
<murthy> hydron: sorry it means statue of god :) in hindi
<murthy> hydron: want to join us at #kubuntu-offtopic?
<hydron> ok, I'll make It easy for you, I'am muslim, and In islam, you don't make statue or image for the holly God :)
<hydron> now I'm leaving, thank you one more time for your precious help and au revoir :)
<pcybill> Question, how do you change the volume increment on kmix?
<liudas> pcybill: by scrolling mouse whell over kmix icon?
<pcybill> liudas; Yes that works, I was just wondering if it were possible to change the increment with which it increases/decreases, in my case it's 15%
<pcybill> I would like to lower it to around 5%
<liudas> pcybill: http://kmix5.wordpress.com/2011/08/10/what-is-hot-for-kde-4-8/ maybe this could help?
<pcybill> liudas: Much appreciated
<liudas> pcybill: welcome
#kubuntu 2013-04-04
<mirac> hey
<tyrog> Hello. What are the major differences between ubuntu and kubuntu, besides one having unity and the other kde? What do I lose/gain if I choose one or the other? Thanks :)
<altin> how can I open display settings from cli
<shannon> hello
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :d
<ovidiu-florin> my system froze again....
<ovidiu-florin> no Ideea why
<ovidiu-florin> here is the moment it froze in the syslog: http://paste.kde.org/715670/
<ovidiu-florin> at 11:25 I rebooted
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Seems to me it is still the video driver. "NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus."
<ovidiu-florin> NVRM is NVIDIA?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Wouldn't be surprised if it is.
<lordievader> This might be usefull: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-rhel-fedora-linux-nvidia-nvrm-gpu-fallen-off-bus/
<lordievader> Must say I haven't read it.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still on Xrender with native Qt graphics system
<ovidiu-florin> could be
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> quote: Install Latest Kernel Version and NVIDIA Driver
<ovidiu-florin> yeah...
<ovidiu-florin> latest kernel... on LTS...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Read that as "latest kernel available" ;)
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> reboot, brb
<tibi> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04; on top of it I've installed kde-full, then kubuntu-desktop. Problem is when logging in, I don't get a kde session, just the wallpaper from kdm. Any ideas?
<ovidiu-florin> tibi: you should have an option to choose your session
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know where exactly that is in unity
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ubuntu 13.04 uses light-dm, just like Kubuntu 13.04.
<lordievader> tibi: Support for Raring is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<tibi> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: do you have any experience with 304 driver?
<ovidiu-florin> or 310?
<ovidiu-florin> because: "version 304.37 finally fixed this problem for me. "
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I have no experience with anything nVidia. Ask BluesKaj, he uses nVidia.
<ovidiu-florin> he's not here
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: He'll be here in a couple of hours, I think.
<ovidiu-florin> aaand I'm back
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I've installed the latest (so called) stable driver, and made it persistent
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I've unsinstalled all nvidia drivers (it froze again)
<ovidiu-florin> and durring shutdown (for reboot) it froze....
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't mention this before, but it may also mean something
<ovidiu-florin> I see the crash handler extreemly often
<ovidiu-florin> something is allways crashing on my kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> this time it was kactivitymanagerd
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Do you have another syslog of when this happend?
<ovidiu-florin> I can look, but I don't know the exact time when this happened
<ovidiu-florin> Apr  4 14:52:26 OWDL kernel: [ 1872.060012] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:1228]
<ovidiu-florin> Apr  4 14:52:26 OWDL kernApr  4 14:53:36 OWDL kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm also running a VMware player instance with windows XP on this system, but that should not bother it
<lordievader> Xorg, I'm still guessing all of this is related to the video-card.
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/958749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958749 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:1199]" [Medium,Fix released]
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Are you running Precise?
<ovidiu-florin> yes. 12.04
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: What kernel?
<ovidiu-florin> 3.2.0-39-generic
<lordievader> Hmm. If it ain't the video card I wouldn't know what it would be.
<ovidiu-florin> it's the kernel
<ovidiu-florin> I should update it
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Is it an idea to do a fresh install of Quantal, or wait a bit and install Raring.
<ovidiu-florin> this is the work computer, that's why I chose LTS, for better stability
<ovidiu-florin> a fresh install is not really an option
<ovidiu-florin> to much to install and configure afterwards
<lordievader> As I see.
<ovidiu-florin> isn't there a way I can get kernel 3.5 here?
<ovidiu-florin> or do I have to do a full upgrade to get that?
<ovidiu-florin> this also affects fedora on 3.5.5-2
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Maybe with the .3 release of Precise it will get an updated kernel. The .2 release didn't because we saw it too late.
<ovidiu-florin> when will this be released?
<lordievader> August 15th or 2013.
<ovidiu-florin> :-o
<ovidiu-florin> why that late?
<lordievader> Though in the meantime it might get an updated kernel, I don't know about that.
<ovidiu-florin> untill then, I might switch to arch...
<ovidiu-florin> wow, I'm not gettign screamed at for thinking to change distros?
<ovidiu-florin> that's great :D
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<monkeyjuice> do what ya need to do
<ovidiu-florin> this makes me sad... I've used kubuntu for sucha long time...
<ovidiu-florin> I don't want to just give it up
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<saurabh> hh
<soee> hi, anyone using Owncloud 5 ?
<James_m> How can I add an arbitrary icon to the desktop?
<BluesKaj> arbitraray as in app compiled from source or downloaded and installed outside of the repos
<BluesKaj> James_m: ^
<James_m> outside repos
<James_m> I didn't know that it matters, BTW
<James_m> So?
<James_m> OK
<James_m> I've managed to create it, but the way KUbuntu enforces a man to do it is rather ugly
<James_m> Folder view improves the situation a little, but still not really
<James_m> I am surprised a bit..
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> Hi! I'm on kubuntu 12.04, and am trying to have mldonkey start when I login. Once I'm logged in, it starts just fine if I open a console and run 'mlnet', but when I put the same command into a script file (under system settings->startup and shutdown->autostart) it didn't work, regardless of wether I chose Run On as 'pre kde startup' or 'startup' (options I don't really understand, tbh). So... I guess my question is, how do I ad
<BluesKaj> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, run update-rc.d
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> like.. do "update-rc.d mlnet defaults"?
<evopilot> hi
<evopilot> I've been trying to install klamAV but using ./configure make make install isn't working, is there a PPA I could use?
<keyvin> Anyone else having issues with desktop effects and the radeon HD binary drivers?
<keyvin> Everything works ok with desktop effects off, but I get crashes to the login screen when I resize konsole with effects on...
<keyvin> Its a radeon 7870 if the card makes any difference
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> hm... I don't think I'm using the binary drivers right now, but back when I did, the console window would get buggy if I resized it
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> so I guess it got worse? :)
<keyvin> Haha, yeah it got worse. I guess this is what I get for buying an amd card... Linux support was always pretty spotty for ATI.
<keyvin> It was just such a good deal though :)
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> maybe try older drivers? it was like a few weeks back that I still had the ati ones, so the worse ones are probably recent
<kristjan> now i have a - AMD unsupported hardware- watermark in the lower right corner
<kristjan> wats up with that?
<keyvin> I am hesitant to install anything outside of the repos driver wise. I royally screwed up my package dependencies when I uninstalled the radeon driver and installed the intel driver. Combined with the wine and netflix PPA I wound up being unable to install or remove any packages w/o apt wanting to uninstall the base system...
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> yikes :S
<keyvin> yeah, that was a reinstall :)
<BluesKaj> keyvin, why would install an intel driver for an ati/radeon?
<keyvin> I took my radeon out of my PC to see how good the HD 400 was
<keyvin> *4000
<keyvin> Just for curiousity.
<BluesKaj> tahh
<kristjan> why my skype wont start after update ?
<keyvin> kristjan, open a terminal and start skype from the terminal. You are likely to get a more helpful error message.
<kristjan> ok
<kristjan> terminal is open
<kristjan> how do i start skype
<keyvin> try typing skype?
<keyvin> if that doesn't work, type sky and the tab to do tab completion
<keyvin> press tab twice rather
<kristjan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<keyvin> nothing before that?
<kristjan> nope
<keyvin> :( That is a tough one to fix. I would probably check skype's website and see if there is an updated package to install.
<kristjan> no there is not
<kristjan> i uninstalled skype, than install it again
<kristjan> same thing
<BluesKaj> kristjan, probly best to purge it , update/upgrade reboot then reinstall
<kristjan> how do i purge it
<kristjan> how can i set up wifi hotspot kubuntu 13.04
<kristjan> im useing internet stick and i need to make wifi hotspot to connect my android phone to internet
<tim> hi, is it possible to install plasma-scriptengine-ruby on ubuntu 13.04?
<bazhang> tim #ubuntu+1 is the channel for raring discussion
<bazhang> including kubuntu 13.04
<tim> bazhang: ok
<lordievader> Good evening
<perplexed> Hi, I am not able to install gnome desktop from kubuntu.
<mydognameisrudy> perplexed:  what have you tryed to do
<BluesKaj> mydognameisrudy, apt tells him it's already installed
<BluesKaj> he's crosas posting un #ubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> err cross
<mydognameisrudy> ok good
<mydognameisrudy> logout and try it .
<CommunistChina> hey
<cach_> oi
<CommunistChina> I have a confession to make
<liudas> :)
<CommunistChina> I'm an avid windows user and I've been ordering the free kubuntu/ubuntu CDs available on their respective websites for 11 months..
<bazhang> CommunistChina, this is kubuntu support not chat
<CommunistChina> is this ok?
<bazhang> CommunistChina, no such cds exist any longer
<CommunistChina> yes but I used to do that
<bazhang> !ot | CommunistChina
<ubottu> CommunistChina: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CommunistChina> Got around 200 CDs almost and never installed any? is ok
<CommunistChina> broke som :D shit
<bazhang> CommunistChina, this is the wrong channel for that
<CommunistChina> omg bye
<Quest> how to install kubuntu desktop in an ubuntu-server?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Quest> bazhang,  isnt it sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^   ?
<Quest> with an ^
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.263 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<Quest> the ^ asks to install the _task_ named kubuntu-desktop, which is different from the package named kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> see above
<Quest> k
<Quest>   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<bazhang> Quest, you are already posting in #ubuntu
<Quest> double posted
<bazhang> yes. crossposting
<bazhang> considered bad form on IRC
<Quest> ok
<Quest> bazhang,  i think i should ask in ubuntu-server
<bazhang> ok
<Quest> as its an ubuntu-server installation
<bazhang> sure
<Quest> bazhang,  are all ports open by default on ubuntu-server (which is contrary to ubuntu desktop)?
<Quest> bazhang,  if no one answers. can i cross post?
<bazhang> Quest, if you give it some time, sure why not
<Quest> hm ok
<kubber> using kubuntu 12.10, running konsole from run command returns error message:  "Warning: Program '/usr/bin/konsole' crashed". tried remove, reinstall, get same error message.
<ProtoPunk> hi
<ProtoPunk> :)
<bazhang> hi
<LogicallyDashing> When I go into tmux on a remote machine in Konsole, links still highlight, but I can't click them. They still seem to work when I'm not in tmux for some reason.
<LogicallyDashing> I know tmux uses the mouse for some things, maybe it's getting intercepted?
<Quest> whats the main difference b/w ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop. ? i am having problems installing server . can i go with desktop?
<Jotek> hello everybody, how to instal Intel Q35 graphics card on Kubuntu?
<Quest> iam having a general error of mounting file systems. iam at shell while installing kubuntu. how to install from shel?
#kubuntu 2013-04-05
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I just got a new pc with a 128GB ssd and a normal hd, and was wondering what would be the best way to divide the partitions between the two
<Taggnostr> do you have any suggestion?
<DarthFrog> Taggnostr: Partition the SSD into two partitions, one about 15 gig or so for the system, the rest for your home directory.
<DarthFrog> Taggnostr: Mount the HD into your home directory and use it for static storage.
<Taggnostr> DarthFrog, what about the swap partition?
<DarthFrog> Taggnostr: Do not put your swap partition on the SSD.  How much RAM do you have?
<Taggnostr> 8GB
<DarthFrog> You don't need a swap partition with that much RAM.
<DarthFrog> Also:  http://apcmag.com/how-to-maximise-ssd-performance-with-linux.htm
<Taggnostr> thanks
<Taggnostr> I was also reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<Taggnostr> DarthFrog, is the swap partition completely unnecessary with 8GB of ram, or is it better to still create it (on the normal HD)?
<DarthFrog> Up to you and it depends upon how you use your computer.
<DarthFrog> Personally, my attitude is if I ever need to use swap, I need more RAM. :-)
<Taggnostr> what happens if I run out of ram and I don't have a swap partition? if it's safer to have a swap partition I don't mind to use a few GB from the normal HD for it
<DarthFrog> Swap was useful back in the days of low RAM machines and high RAM cost.  Those days of expensive resources are over.
<DarthFrog> Taggnostr:  As I said, it's up to you.  The resource cost of a swap partition on today's monster HDs is trivial.
<Taggnostr> I'm not planning to use 8GB of RAM constantly (I've been living with 2GB so far), but it might be possible to have peaks over 8GB if I start running a couple VMs while doing other things
<DarthFrog> If you're running virtual machines, then you need real RAM, not swap.
<Taggnostr> also it seemed to me that the swap was used even if there was free ram, is that not the case? (or do I have to configure it somehow to keep everything in ram?)
<Taggnostr> for example now my pc (the one with 2GiB) reports 1.2GiB for the RAM and 0.5GiB for the swap
<DarthFrog> With 2 GB of RAM, I'd have a swap partition.
<Taggnostr> what's the difference between kubuntu 32bit or 64bit? why is 32bit recommended?
<DarthFrog> Because it works on all systems, 32bit and 64bit.  There's no killer advantage to using 64bit, unless you're doing lots of number crunching.
<DarthFrog> If you install 6bit, you'll also likely need to install the ia32-libs for some backward compatibility.  Eg. Steam requires 32 bit support.
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> will kubuntu ask me to do the partitioning when I boot the ISO from usb?
<tsimpson> it asks if you choose manual partitioning, and it will ask for confirmation with the automatic partitioning anyway
<Taggnostr> tsimpson, ok
<dav7x> Hi everyone! Does anyone know what are the plans for the backporting of future major kde releases to kubuntu 12.04 (e.g. kde 4.11, 4.12)?
<FlameReaper-PC> Has anyone had a problem logging in after updating to KDE 4.10.2?
<kepler> evening all! anyone know how to set the title of the current terminal tab, via the terminal?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Sarger001> How do i adjust window bounds?
<Sarger001> I've moved the panel to the top and it always overlaps my window
<Sarger001> i have a screenshot
<Sarger001> http://i.imgur.com/svB7JM0.png
<Sarger001> notice the bar up top
<Sarger001> so how do i adjust how far a window can maximise up to?
<FlameReaper-PC> Anyone had any problems logging in after updating to KDE 4.10.2?
<FlameReaper-PC> Also, is there any support channel for Linux Mint?
<Unit193> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FlameReaper-PC> Thanks.
<Sarger001> DW i figured it out mysekf
<Sarger001> *myself
<Sarger001> I used to think kubuntu looked ugly and childish, it's starting to grow on me :D
<FlameReaper-PC> Hmm, back to this: [16:35] <FlameReaper-PC> Anyone had any problems logging in after updating to KDE 4.10.2?
<Taggnostr> I'm installing kubuntu on a new pc with 120GB SSD + 1TB HD and I heard that setting up LVM is better, but I don't know much about it.  Now there's an option that says "use entire disk and set up LVM", should I select this?
<Tm_T> Taggnostr: have anyone explained why LVM would be better?
<Taggnostr> "because it's more flexible and it's difficult to add it later if you didn't do it at the beginning"?
<Tm_T> indeed
<Taggnostr> IIUC I should make a 200MB partition for /boot on the SSD, use the rest of the SSD as a second partition and the whole HD as a third partition
<Tm_T> Taggnostr: automatic partitioning wouldn't do it like that AFAIK
<Taggnostr> I also read that I should align the SSD.  Will I be able to do that if I select the "guided installation" or should I select manual instead?
<Taggnostr> before finding about LVM I was going to have 20GB for / + 100GB for /home on the SSD, but now with LVM I'm not sure anymore what I should do
<Taggnostr> Tm_T, any suggestion about what to do?
<Tm_T> Taggnostr: hmm, perhaps what you just described, except perhaps larger root, and home with LVM
<Tm_T> then you can extend home to use part or entirely the larger disk you have
<Taggnostr> on this pc I have 2 HDs and I mounted the second one as /home/data (the /home is on the first one)
<Taggnostr> how will it work with LVM?
<Tm_T> LVM basicly means that you can add and extend partitions easily
<Tm_T> that's pretty much all the benefit for you in ordinary use
<Taggnostr> what I know about LVM is that is some kind of layer that will allow you to see a partition as a single thing even if the data are saved on different disks
<Taggnostr> but here I want to keep the SSD and the HD separated
<Taggnostr> so I think I will have to do 3 physical partition (/boot, one for the SSD and one for the HD)
<Taggnostr> but then I'm not sure what to do next
<Taggnostr> sto logical partition on the SSD partition for / and /home?
<Taggnostr> s/sto/two/
<Tm_T> yup
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> when I do the manual configuration, there are "primary" and "logical" as partition type, is "logical" related to LVM?
<Tm_T> Taggnostr: nope
<Taggnostr> now I was trying "guided with LVM" and I think it started doing the partitioning on its own...
<Tm_T> yes it does
<Sarger001> http://i.imgur.com/xaBt7Pf.jpg How's my desktop?
<administrator_> can't open this pictrue!!
<lordievader> Looks good Sarger001, though I would like to point you to #kubuntu-offtopic. Unless it is a picture of a problem ;)
<administrator_> i agree!
<Sarger001> OK Gone there
<FlameReaper-PC> Does anyone here update to KDE 4.10.2?
<lordievader> Hmm seems my mirror is outdated...
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: I'll check it out in the afternoon, see how the update goes.
<Tm_T> FlameReaper-PC: yes
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: Ok thanks. It seems here the update on my part broke in some way, it keeps kicking me back to the login screen no matter what I try.
<FlameReaper-PC> I was able to start Plasma Desktop manually by hijacking an LXDE session though.
<Tm_T> FlameReaper-PC: check ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for hints what goes wrong when logging in
<FlameReaper-PC> I'll retry that.
<Sarger001> Is there a launchpad style dashboard for kubuntu? Really need one
<lordievader> That's odd, it doesn't give me the update to 4.10.2. Oh well I'll take a look at it later...
<FlameReaper> lordievader: Are you updating via the Kubuntu Backports?
<FlameReaper> By the way
<FlameReaper> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/jYEQxvQd << Xorg.0.log
<FlameReaper> and http://pastebin.com/cXKvuPrR << .xsession-errors
<FlameReaper> from what I understand there is no error message given
<FlameReaper> it just kicks me back to the login screen
<Tm_T> FlameReaper: uh, is that your entire .xsession-errors?
<FlameReaper> Tm_T: Yes
<Mamarok> that is the default value, let me see if I find where to change that
<Mamarok> nvm, wrong channel
<Tm_T> FlameReaper-PC: any luck with it?
<FlameReaper> Tm_T: Not a single sign of it.
<FlameReaper> Tried a lot including removing the .kde folder
<FlameReaper> several times
<FlameReaper> reinstalling the entire KDE packages, but no downgrading
<FlameReaper> as said earlier, I was able to get to a KDE desktop by hijacking an LXDE session
<FlameReaper> suggesting something might be wrong on the login part
<FlameReaper> I just don't know where to start looking
<Tm_T> FlameReaper: what you mean by "hijacking" in this case?
<manuel_> gesellschaft mit beschrnkter hoffnung
<Tm_T> !de | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> Hey FlameReaper, no I'm running Raring, didn't think it would be neccessary to add the backports.
<Mamarok> FlameReaper: and you are sure you have all kde-runtime packages installed?
<Mamarok> lordievader: the backports are not yet activated, this will only happen after the release
<lordievader> Mamarok: Exactly, that is what I thought. However in my Raring install I do not get the update to 4.10.2
<Mamarok> lordievader: because they are not done yet?
<FlameReaper-PC> Mamarok: How do I make sure of that?
<FlameReaper-PC> Tm_T: I logged in using an LXDE session
<lordievader> Mamarok: Ok, if that is the reason. But quoting from the Kubuntu website: "Packages for the release of KDE SC 4.10.2 are available for Kubuntu 12.10, 12.04 and our Raring development release."
<FlameReaper-PC> then killed the panel, window manager and desktop, and ran the following manually:
<Mamarok> oh, let me check that out, then
<FlameReaper-PC> Kwin, plasma-desktop, and krunner (for ALT+F2)
<Mamarok> FlameReaper-PC: open the package manager and check if you have all the lsited kde-runtime packages installed
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<FlameReaper-PC> Mamarok: I was upgrading, so I don't really know what I would miss
<FlameReaper-PC> and that while I can start a plasma desktop session manually it's the login that is giving me problems
<FlameReaper-PC> anyway I will be AFK for a while for dinner, will be back later
<Mamarok> FlameReaper-PC: the problem is that you don't have all packages, that announcement was psoted too early
<Mamarok> so you have an incomplete upgrade
<FlameReaper-PC> Ah
<FlameReaper-PC> Mamarok: so that means I upgraded with an uncomplete list of packages?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, who was the person having problems
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: FlameReaper-PC
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, hello
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: Hello
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, the strange thing is that when we tested internally people reported that the DE is working okay.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, it might be that the packages aren't copied fully to the Backports PPA then
<FlameReaper-PC> Ah
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, let us check please:)
<FlameReaper-PC> Probably I upgraded too early? :P
<smartboyhw> And sorry for breaking your desktop:(
<Mamarok> FlameReaper-PC: yes, unfortunately
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: It's all right, I'm just curious
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, yes.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, no worries
<smartboyhw> We will get it fixed for you:)
<FlameReaper-PC> :D
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC: Just a confirmation: You are running 12.10 right?
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: You around? What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<lordievader> It would help us a lot :)
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC lordievader upgraded perfectly...
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: In Quantal, lets also mention that.
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: Yes, I am on 12.10
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC: OK
<smartboyhw> lordievader found it no problem
<smartboyhw> So try again maybe:(
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: Acknowledged.
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: How did you try to update?
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: The usual apt-get upgrade
<FlameReaper-PC> because I already have the PPA in my system
<lordievader> FlameReaper-PC: It might be that apt found a few packages had a too big influence and kept them back, perhap you can try to update with apt-get dist-upgrade.
<FlameReaper-PC> lordievader: Doesn't seem to be the case, the apt log shows a clean output, except for this one:
<FlameReaper-PC> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.2~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<FlameReaper-PC>  trying to overwrite shared '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf', which is different from other instances of package libqtcore4:i386
<smartboyhw> libqtcore? Hmm
<FlameReaper-PC> Which I issued a dpkg --force-all later on
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC, and it didn't work right?
<smartboyhw> Oh no, I know nothing about Qt...
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: I managed to force it to install, but I don't really think it impacts much to the problem I currently have
<FlameReaper-PC> since I can run plasma-desktop
<FlameReaper-PC> but not login into it.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper, so you can't login.
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: Yes. The only way I can get to plasma-desktop is by running LXDE,
<FlameReaper-PC> killing the window manager, panel and desktop
<FlameReaper-PC> and replacing it with KDE's.
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: that means your Display Manager (KDM, GDM, LightDM, ...) is not configured to offer you the option of starting a different Desktop Environment
<FlameReaper-PC> Walex: Err, no, that isn't it
<FlameReaper-PC> Every display manager I use has KDE listed in it
<FlameReaper-PC> I just cannot log in when I choose it
<FlameReaper-PC> it keeps kicking me back to the display manager
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: ahhhh that's quite a different thing. You can login, but the startup of KDE fails, a different thing.
<FlameReaper-PC> Yes
<FlameReaper-PC> Walex: I can start the desktop manually while in another session though
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: instead of KDE, choose "xterm" or "fallback" or "failsafe" then you get an empty screen with a single 'xterm' and then type 'startkde' and check if it works that way
<FlameReaper-PC> Walex: Tried that too, but I can't
<FlameReaper-PC> KDE doesn't have an "Xterm" option, but I suppose "Failsafe" is it
<FlameReaper-PC> Oh yeah I should note this:
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: that should be good.
<FlameReaper-PC> I can't log in to that either.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper, it might not be your problem. We have some applications that aren't copied into the Backports PPA (strangely)
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: then you have a really screwed up Desktop Manager configuration.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC: ^
<FlameReaper-PC> Walex: Thing is, I don't get how it could be that screwed up when all I did was an upgrade...
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: try to have a look into '~/.xsession-errors' that should tell you something
<FlameReaper-PC> Uh
<FlameReaper-PC> Xsession errors didn't give me much
<FlameReaper> [18:12] <FlameReaper> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/jYEQxvQd << Xorg.0.log
<FlameReaper> [18:13] <FlameReaper> and http://pastebin.com/cXKvuPrR << .xsession-errors
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: anyhow what is your current default Desktop Manager? In '/etc/X11/default-desktop-manager'? Probably KDM from what you say.
<FlameReaper-PC> FlameReaper: Yes, it is KDM.
<FlameReaper-PC> However, it is the same when I use other display managers.
<FlameReaper-PC> Tried to log in, screen goes blank a while and then I'm back at the display manager
<Walex> FlameReaper-PC: then perhaps there is some error in you ~/.xession' script
<FlameReaper-PC> Is there such a thing?
<FlameReaper-PC> ls gives me these: .xine/ .xinput.d/  .xsession-errors .xsession-errors.old
<Jeena> Hi, something weird happened, after todays update my display settings widget in the system settings is gone, how can I get it back?
<smartboyhw> Jeena, which release are you in and do you use the Backports PPA?
<Jeena> hm good questions ^^ how can I find that out? I just installed kubuntu from the website 2 month ago
<lordievader> Jeena: lsb_release -a
<Jeena> jeena@Dipsy:~$  lsb_release -a
<Jeena> No LSB modules are available.
<Jeena> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Jeena> Description:    Ubuntu 12.10
<Jeena> Release:        12.10
<Jeena> Codename:       quantal
<FloodBotK1> Jeena: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smartboyhw> Jeena, did you enable the Backports PPA?
<Jeena> I am not sure how to check if I did.
<smartboyhw> Jeena, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pate.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<yofel> Jeena: is kde-workspace-randr installed?
<yofel> if not please install it, that should bring the display settings back
<Jeena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5679828/
<Jeena> ok I will try
<liudas> i wonder when mouse cursom theme will change correctly? i mean: if you download any additional cursor theme and choose it - only half of theme works. i know already work around with conficuring, or to be more precise - only triggering the cursor defaults to make downloaded cursor theme to work correctly, but i found only kubuntu distro with this "king of bug". and i noticed that this faulty cursor heme behavior could be found at least from kubuntu 11.
<liudas> 10 maybe..
<Jeena> oh yofel wohoo! they're back!
<Jeena> thanks so much :)
<liudas> so why is it so? does it has something sofisticated to fix, or i am the only one who finds it? :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried and tried again
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get this damn thing to work properlly
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: are you here?
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried to uninstall and reinstall my NVIDIA drivers because the refresh rate can't get over 60Hz
<ovidiu-florin> I got a massive headake because I tried to work on this thing so please be patient with me
<ovidiu-florin> I've reinstalled the driver.
<ovidiu-florin> Now I'm stuch at 800x600 with 61Hz
<ovidiu-florin> stuck*
<ovidiu-florin> I have Kubuntu 12.04 with backports
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ai, that doesn't sound good.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm really frustrated
<ovidiu-florin> I can't do any work
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I can understand that. What driver do you currently have installed?
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia current
<ovidiu-florin> I've just installed it again...
<ovidiu-florin> now I'm stuck at maximum 640x480 with 55Hz
<lordievader> And your card is supported by this driver?
<ovidiu-florin> what's wrong with this thing?
<ovidiu-florin> why would it be presented in the Aditional Drivers if it would not be compatible?
<lordievader> I'm just asking... Does nvidia-xconfig (or however it is called) complain about anything?
<ovidiu-florin> is that a command?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, run , glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the vendor string is the driver in use
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: It's an application, but I'm not sure if I have the right name.
<lordievader> Ah BluesKaj, great you're here, you have much more experience with nVidia ;)
<BluesKaj> nvidia-xconfig writes an  xorg.conf file using the driver parameters and monitor you have installed , it's really not needed
<ovidiu-florin> What can I try?
<lordievader> Was it nvidia-xsettings then? The settings application is the one I mean.
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia-xconfig
<ovidiu-florin> aaa
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, did you see my suggestion above?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I saw it, I don't have glxinfo
<ovidiu-florin> what's the package name?
<BluesKaj> we need to know whether the nvidia driver is actually in use, install mesa-utils for glxinfo to work
<ovidiu-florin> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ovidiu-florin> GeForce GT 220/PCIe/SSe2
<ovidiu-florin> version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.40
<BluesKaj> that's the nvidia-current driver for your card , what kubuntu version ovidiu-florin ?
<ovidiu-florin> 12.04 with backports
<BluesKaj> the 295.40 is an old driver
<BluesKaj> ok 12.04 , that be the current driver alright
<BluesKaj> could be
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, let me do some checking , I think a more current driver is available , I don't trust jockey to install the drivers correctly\
<ovidiu-florin> neighter do I
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I wanted to ask you, could I fix it from CLI?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I'm speaking from personal experience
<FlameReaper> 310.44 is the latest.
<ovidiu-florin> it's beta
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper, for 12.04 ?
<ovidiu-florin> is it stable?
<FlameReaper> That's what I got at the NVIDIA site
<BluesKaj> don't think so
<ovidiu-florin> I saw it available in aditional drivers
<ovidiu-florin> but it's beta
<ovidiu-florin> I treid to install it... it crashed everything...
<ovidiu-florin> I had to uninstall everithing NVIDIA
<FlameReaper> I'd look at the terminal log for apt
<ovidiu-florin> and reinstall current
<FlameReaper> and see where it went wrong
<FlameReaper> as for my case, the driver doesn't like the new kernels
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I said that I don't trust it because It crashed my system many times
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ok I have the 310.32 driver installed , even tho the recommended linux driver for my card is the 310.44 as well , and I'm running  kubuntu 13.04 .. the experimentals aren't very stable or smooth
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what do you recommend that I do?
<BluesKaj> ovd recommend you try the 304 driver , so remove the nvidia-current , but make sure you update and upgrade first , you may have an upgrade in the repos that accomplishes the same thing I'm about tom suggest
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,^
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'm up to date( apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: is "apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current" ok to uninstall?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ok sudo dpkg -r nvidia-current , (I don't use pat-get with drivers)
<BluesKaj> apt
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, then sudo dpkg -i nvidia-304
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> sometimes apt-get leaves config files that interfere with the API and creates a mismatch
<BluesKaj> bummer
<ovidiu-florin> can't isntall
<ovidiu-florin> install
<BluesKaj> ok hang on
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ok try, sudo dpkg -i nvidia-310
<ovidiu-florin> same thing
<BluesKaj> then reboot , do you have all the repositories in your package manager enabled ? like canonical partners etc
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: from what I know dpkg can only install from files
<ovidiu-florin> and only apt can install from repos
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: yes, they are all enabled, exept fot the cd-rom ones
<ovidiu-florin> I rebooted, and my system froze durring booting up
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ok nm , use ap-get then , but it's the same thing ..I used dpkg to install my drivers and it worked just fine ,
<ovidiu-florin> this keeps happening If I have no driver installed
<ovidiu-florin> I'll boot in recovery
<BluesKaj> tty
<ovidiu-florin> it froze, there's no tty available
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, odd you don't have any driver packages in jockey
<BluesKaj> ovid  reboot then drop to the tty
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,^
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'm in tty
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, have you done any dist-upgrades lately ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: there is no nvidia-304 or nvidia-310 only nvidia-experimental-304
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> I installed 12.04 and sticked with it
<BluesKaj> then do one
<ovidiu-florin> to 12.10?
<BluesKaj> it just upgrades your packages , not the OS
<BluesKaj> and the desktop
<ovidiu-florin> sudo do-release-upgrade, right?
<BluesKaj> no!
<BluesKaj> if you want to stay on 12.04 just do dist-upgrade , it upgrades you packages and the latest kernel for your OS...it does NOT upgrade to next OS
<ovidiu-florin> aaaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> now I understand
<ovidiu-florin> there is no command dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> that's why dpkg didn't have the drivers availabl;e
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: nothing to be done.  it says that it's up to date
<ovidiu-florin> should I pastebin the sources.list?
<ovidiu-florin> it's the default one with all enabled exept the cd-rom's
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, then you have the LTS only packages setting enabled in your package manager
<ovidiu-florin> can I remoce that from tty?
<ovidiu-florin> remove
<BluesKaj> perhaps , but i don't know the commnads
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll startx
<BluesKaj> you should be on the nouveau driver when you get to the desktop
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: vendor strig now says: VMware, Inc.
<ovidiu-florin> string
<BluesKaj> oh , now he tells me ...VMware , wonderf ul news
<ovidiu-florin> this is not a virtual machine
<dragan> my kubuntu 13.04 changed time zone to utc by itself
<ovidiu-florin> I have VMware installed on this system because I cross compile with windows and I have windows in a virtual machine
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, go into muon and disable the LTS only option
<BluesKaj> I have to go for a whaile BBL
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: Software Sources -> Updates -> Release upgrade -> normal releases
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade still has nothing to do
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<dragan> i lefted home and when i returned it changed time adn added utc under the clock
<IdleOne> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ovidiu-florin> IdleOne: that command is invalid
<ovidiu-florin> there is no option "do-release-upgrade for apt-get
<IdleOne> sorry
<IdleOne> there is
<IdleOne> sudo do-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> no apt-get
<ovidiu-florin> that's something else
<IdleOne> ovidiu-florin: you're right :)
<ovidiu-florin> that upgrades my OS
<IdleOne> what are you trying to do?
<jprox> dragan: right click on clock, select "Analog clock settings", click OK should go back the way you want it.
<ovidiu-florin> upgrade my packages but not my OS
<ovidiu-florin> how do I remove the only LTS updates from muon?
<jprox> dragan: doen't actually change timezone of computer, just widget display.
<IdleOne> installing packages from newer releases is not recommended or supported, it may work but will probably end up causing breakage
<IdleOne> depending on the package you want to upgrade there may be a PPA
<ovidiu-florin> I need the package nvidia-304 or nvidia-310 but for 12.04 only experimental packages are available
<dragan> i only have digital clock settings no analong clock settings
<IdleOne> isn't nvidia-current the 310?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current quantal
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37197 kB, installed size 105665 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ovidiu-florin> nvidia current is 295.40
<dragan> i checked in options it automaticly somehow unchecked serbia and cheched utc
<genii-around> Ah, right, precise not quantal
<ovidiu-florin> !info nvidia-current precise
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1.3 (precise), package size 32657 kB, installed size 96040 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ovidiu-florin> dragan: digital clock settings -> timezones -> uncheck UTC
<IdleOne> beats me, but I don't recommend you install the quantal package on precise
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll have to install quantal or raring
<ovidiu-florin> when is raring released?
<dragan> it happend to me few months ago with ubuntu 12.10 under kde but i taught it was me accidentaly changed somehow niw i see that it have something to do with kde\
<IdleOne> ~4 weeks
<ovidiu-florin> so, 13.04 will be released in may?
<ovidiu-florin> won't that make it 13.05 ?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> April 25th
<dragan> time is back i wonder how it got checked???
<ovidiu-florin> IdleOne: the red font on red background does not help much
<IdleOne> I agree
<ovidiu-florin> what's BBL?
<IdleOne> Be Back Later
<ovidiu-florin> That's it, I'm upgrading to quantal
<ovidiu-florin> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, did run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after setting the packages in muon back to 'normal' ?
<mausschubser> hallo
<toqeer> hell mau
<toqeer> hello mau
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: yes
<ovidiu-florin> no difference
<Quest> how to share remote desktop by ssh protocol? I remember some package have "NS" in its name. any one knows about it?
<sakang> I see those 4.10.2 in backports ppa already but they won't show up in apt-get update. any idea why?
<ovidiu-florin> I've started to upgrade to quantal, if this does not work properly, I'l reinstall
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> ok ovidiu-florin . hope it works out
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: thank you for your help
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to install nvidia-304 after upgrade
<sakang> Quest: look for openssh in the ubuntu wiki
<Quest> ah.. i have open ssh. i need GUI desktop sharing
<dan_l> hi.  are there any reccomended netbooks for kubuntu?
<Quest> sakang, ^
<Quest> whats the recomended one for package for NX (like freeNX) to share full desktop with mouse, keyboard events where the server can be on linux ubuntu and the client may be either linux or windows?
<sakang> Quest: kubuntu/kde has a remote desktop apps IIRC
<ovidiu-florin> sakang: KRDC?
<Quest> i need the client to be windows also
<dan_l> ps:  kubuntu's remote desktop apps are absolutely awesome.......
<genii-around> Quest: Why don't you just use FreeNX ?
<genii-around> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dav7x> Hi everyone! Does somebody know what are the plans for future KDE backports for 12.04 (i.e. kde 4.11, etc)?
<Quest> genii-around,  ok..
<Quest> genii-around,  whats the package name?
<genii-around> Quest: It's not packaged by Canonical. See the link for install instructions
<Quest> genii-around,  is it neatx better?
<Quest> k
<sakang> dav7x: it's safe to assume 4.xx will show up in backports :)
<dav7x> thanks sakang!
<sakang> dav7x: 4.10.2 is in but looks like gate is stil closed
<ovidiu-florin> sakang: what does that mean? gate closed?
<FlameReaper-N900> I'm still having problems upgrading to it though
<sakang> ovidiu-florin: can't get it yet
<FlameReaper-N900> A few reinstalls later and I still have no luck :(
<dav7x> Oh, I got 4.10.2 here in kubuntu 12.10.  I'm planning a downgrade to Kubuntu 12.04 since I will get support until 2017, and I'll be stuck with AMD legacy  drivers due to dropped support for xserver 1.13+
<Quest> genii-around,  what is the replaced text for "gnome-session"  which is for ubuntu. what is for kubuntu?
<sakang> dav7x: support here means mostly security updates
<genii-around> Quest: startkde
<Quest> thx
<Quest> genii-around,  gnome-session
<Quest> typo
<Quest> genii-around,  it says kde session is already running
<dav7x> sakang: I see... I didn't phrase my question well, then. What I mean is that I'd like to know if at least some future major releases (e.g.: kde 4.11, 4.12) could still make it to Kubuntu backports ppa for Kubuntu 12.04.
<Quest> genii-around,  that means i cannot log the with a user who is already logged in?
<ovidiu-florin> are AMD video boards preffered over Nvidia video boards on kubuntu?
<Quest> genii-around,  correct?
<dav7x> sakang: (as long as they don't depend on other future incompatible packages from future core ubuntu releases)
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, not really
<dav7x> ovidiu-florin: in case if you asked that regarding what I said, my problem is that I have an ATI HD 3400 card, and they dropped support for anything older than HD 4XXX since they will not be working with X server 1.12 or less for newer driver releases.
<sakang> dav7x: 13.xx is already a lot better than 12.04.  Not sure if you will still want 12.04 when 16/17:xx is around
<dav7x> ovidiu-florin: by "they" I mean  AMD
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I'm thinking that maybe there is something wrong with this video board
<sakang> ovidiu-florin: not sure about your application but radeon works fine for me for legacy cards
<dav7x> sakang: probably, but I'll be stuck with legacy drivers, and 13.xx will have x server 1.13+, which will not get support for proprietary drivers from AMD since they consider my card is too old. No luck for me :(
<Quest> I am ssh -X user@domain. logged in. but it says kde already running when I type startkde. whats wrong?
<Quest> genii-around,  ^
<Quest>  so no kde should be running on that computer? why cant i run the kde on the server and remote desktop as well?
<dav7x> sakang: I guess I will have to downgrade anyway, otherwise I will start missing security updates next year.
<sakang> dav7x:i'm guessing you need prop drivers you do video-intensive work? then get a nice new card
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, according to other users , your 12.04 install should have newer stable drivers/packages available than you had there ..don't think your graphics card is to blame.
<dav7x> sakang: not possible for my notebook. Open source drivers are still not cutting it, sadly. Suspend resume doesn't work, energy managment is absent or extremely poor, etc.
<dav7x> The only option I see for now to get future KDE major releases is switching to Arch and pin down xserver. Sadly (again), I never got the same support out of the box for printers, nor working suspend/hibernate with arch, besides some nasty hiccups in package management there.
<sakang> dav7x: I have a 2005 Compaq with the very first 64-bit Turion and radeon works nicely with kde
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: then .... I don't know...
<dav7x> sakang: admiteddly I haven't tested recent versions of radeon. I will have to do some testing then!
<sakang> dav7x: I don't remember exactly the card but it's pretty old like xpress 120M something
<Quest> how to kill kde desktop?
<sakang> stop kdm
<dav7x> sakang: so maybe it could also be that your card has features that have had more time to be ironed out
<Quest> sakang,  not working
<Quest> sakang,  $ sudo stop kdm
<Quest> stop: Unknown job: kdm
<tsimpson> we use lightdm these days, stopping that will kill all of the GUI so you'll have to login to a TTY and start it manually
<tsimpson> or just use "sudo restart lightdm"
<sakang> Quest: yeah if you use lightdm as the login mgr
<sakang> Quest: os on a terminal, find out the process ID and then kill it
<sakang> or*
<Quest> sakang,  tsimpson  i dont know. i just installed kubuntu 12.10
<tsimpson> 12.10 uses lightdm, yeah
<Quest> tsimpson,  sakang  iam on ssh -X user@domain      i cannot start a GUi. how can i do that please?
<tsimpson> just like I showed, "sudo restart lightdm"  that will kill the whole GUI on the host and bring up the login manager again
<tsimpson> it's not the most graceful way to kill a desktop session, you can communicate with the desktop over DBus these days too using qdbus or dbus-send and ask the desktop to logout rather than killing all of it. that's only if the session is responding of course
<sakang> Quest: sorry, I only use ssh to read/write files. not familiar with remote desktop
<Quest> what is the replacement of gnome-session  in kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I'm on quantal
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: Vendor string nouveau
<dav7x> sakang: gotta go now, thank you!
<ovidiu-florin> how can I see package info with apt?
<sakang> ovidiu-florin: aptitude show pkg
<ovidiu-florin> I can manage with aptitude, I asked about apt
<sakang> ovidiu-florin: then replace aptitude with apt-cache
<BluesKaj> ok ovidiu-florin , ok that's the default nvidia driver , you'll find the drivers in your package manager , muon,   the 304 should work
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: 304 still apears as experimental
<mausschubser> hi
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: should I install nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, do, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first , then look at your nvidia choices
<pedor> hi, how stable is kubuntu 13.04? I'm thinking to upgrade before the final release
<mausschubser> my laptop does not start any more. it is suck at `checking battery state `
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: try ctrl+alt+F8
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: if no change than go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and login and run "startx"
<mausschubser> I'm running kubuntu 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: just got the update to KDE 4.10.2... this might take a while
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's quite large , should be finished in a few mins tho
<mausschubser> cannot remember my user id
<pedor> anybody using 13.04?
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: then..... hard reboot.
<BluesKaj> pedor yes but  13.04 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Quest> iam following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX . at step 5. it says Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Quest> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been createdor been moved out of Incoming.The following information may help to resolve the situation:The following packages have unmet dependencies:freenx : Depends: freenx-smb but it is not going to be installe E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pedor> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> Quest, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<Quest> done that already
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: did it do anything?
<Quest> nop
<BluesKaj> Quest, the drop to a tty and update and upgrade , then dist-upgrade
<Quest> no use
<Quest> hm
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj recommend update to everybody :D
<Quest> nice idea. worth trying. let me see
<ovidiu-florin> recommends*
<BluesKaj> always
<ovidiu-florin> I'm an update addict.. I connect my android to the internet just to install updates.... :D
<mausschubser> ovidiu-florin how to?
<BluesKaj> gotta keep on top of the updates and upgrades
<ovidiu-florin> Imagine my reaction when I see the muon update gear in the panel :D
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: press the restart button on the computer
<mausschubser> and then?
<ovidiu-florin> wait
<mausschubser> for grub?
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: wait to see it the next time it starts kde starts
<ovidiu-florin> if it still does not you will have to login on tty
<mausschubser> kde doesn't start
<Quest> BluesKaj,  ovidiu-florin  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Quest> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Quest> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mausschubser> i think
<Quest> after most updateion ^
<ovidiu-florin> if you don't remember your username... you'll have to login on recovery
<ovidiu-florin> as root
<BluesKaj> Quest, dump those ppas
<Quest> dump?
<Quest> whats that
<Quest> BluesKaj,  you mean ignore them
<Quest> ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: the ppa is necessary
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing_the_FreeNX_server_on_Ubuntu_Karmic_.289.10.29_and_higher
<mausschubser> dammed, is there no easy to see how many accounts are registered on the machine?
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: how many ppas does sudo apt-add-repository ppa:freenx-team add?
<mausschubser> way
<FlameReaper-PC> Looks like I just realized another clue to my problem:
<FlameReaper-PC> apparenly a dbus-related issue
<ovidiu-florin> mausschubser: there is, but you have to be logged in as someone in order to be able to see that
<BluesKaj> well Quest at least comment them with a #
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  didnt noticed
<mausschubser> pj
<mausschubser> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: go check
<FlameReaper-PC> http://paste.kde.org/716942/ << Anyone can figure why?
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper-PC: is dbus running?
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: It should, but this happens when I'm trying to log in.
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper-PC: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=98570
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: The solution suggests SQL installation
<FlameReaper-PC> but how do I find that in the repos?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, one should always comment ppas before upgrading to a new OS , then after the OS is finished installing , go to the ppa site and copy the ppa url and gpg key to your sources list for the new OS and update and upgarde
<ovidiu-florin> that's the last step
<FlameReaper-PC> the OP is running Gentoo though
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: the ppas are disabled automaticaly. at least muon does that
<BluesKaj> not always
<BluesKaj> i don';t trust muon :P
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper-PC: same problem. make sure kde-workspace kubuntu-desktop are isntalled
<FlameReaper-PC> oh, another set of updates rolled in it seems
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: ... I don't think the latter is necessary
<FlameReaper-PC> besides, I have been running KDE without that
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper-PC: does it work now?
<FlameReaper-PC> ovidiu-florin: I haven't tried yet, but a new set of updates just came in
<FlameReaper-PC> I'm trying them now
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: updates are done
<FlameReaper> Still failed......
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: 304 and 310 still apear as experimental
<ovidiu-florin> and I have no ideea what current brings
<ovidiu-florin> should I try current?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, current should be 304
<ovidiu-florin> or current-updates?
<BluesKaj> install current
<ovidiu-florin> installing
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper: what is your problem? I've seem to missed when you first asked
<FlameReaper> ovidiu-florin: Upgraded to KDE 4.10.2, tried to login, but keep getting back to the login screen.
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  got pvt message?
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: open muon and got to software sources
<FlameReaper> After some probing a few minutes ago, http://paste.kde.org/716942/
<Quest> then?
<ovidiu-florin> see there how many ppas for freenx you have
<Quest> k
<Quest> a minute
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper: you should reset your kde settings
<ovidiu-florin> try mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure this is the best way to fix it
<FlameReaper> ovidiu-florin: Tried that, and failed
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I've got 304.43 but I'm stuck at 800x600 with 60,3Hz
<FlameReaper> In fact, tried more than once
<ovidiu-florin> FlameReaper: that did not work?
<FlameReaper> No
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: those are the only options available
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, kmenu>apps>settings>nvidia server
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: and there?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, xserver display configuration>resolution trhe drop doen should give some options
<BluesKaj> the drop down
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it has only auto
<ovidiu-florin> that's the only option
<BluesKaj> click on the little arrow
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it has only auto
<ovidiu-florin> there ar no resolutions there
<ovidiu-florin> no other options available
<ovidiu-florin> I know how it should look, it does not look like it should
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, what about systemsettings>display and monitor
<ovidiu-florin> only 800x600
<BluesKaj> and of course you rebooted after installing the new driver, right ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: yes
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  now i cant login...(one problem after another) i enter password in kde GUI and a black screens comes and goes. again to login screen
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: which kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> then try the experimental drivers , ovidiu-florin
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  12.012
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: should i uninstall this one first?
<BluesKaj> no , the installer will autoremove the present driver
<Quest> 12.0\10
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  theres not way to get source list on command line?
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: have you installed the KDE 4.10.2 update?
<Quest> $ lightdm --version
<Quest> lightdm 1.4.0
<BluesKaj> Quest, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quest> OvermindDL1,  i have a fresh install
<Quest> BluesKaj,  thnak
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: IIRC not all ppas are stored there
<FReaper> Quest: Great, we aren't alone.
<Quest> i dont have any ppa in sources.list http://pastebin.com/yz2Y5Vqe
<Quest> ovidiu-florin, ^
<ovidiu-florin> I've just upgraded to 12.10 and then installed the update.... and I haven't had that problem
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, /etc/apt/sources.list.d and you need folder access for that
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  you mean you did had that similer problem before the upgrade?
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: no
<soham> helo !
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Quest> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<Quest> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<Quest> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  user1@server1:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cat freenx-team-ppa-quantal.list
<Quest> BluesKaj,  good hint
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  so i have 2 x 2 = 4 lists.
<Quest> thats ok?
<ovidiu-florin> comment the precise ones
<Quest> 12.10 is quantal?
<soham> yes
<BluesKaj> and the freenx until after the install is done then get the applicable ppa for the new OS, Quest
<BluesKaj> comment that is
<Quest> BluesKaj,  sorry?
<Quest> soham, ok
<soham> Freenx! you mean nx client for linux ?
<Quest> soham,  freenx server
<soham> Oh !
<Quest> BluesKaj,  what did you just said?
<soham> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: BluesKaj said to comment all ppas, finish your updates and the uncomment them and try to install again
<BluesKaj> user1@server1:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cat freenx-team-ppa-quantal.list , quest
<BluesKaj> comment the above
<BluesKaj> soham, don't jus paste aurl and expect help , give us some details as to what the problem is first
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, mnot quite , because the ppas are no longer valid for that OS he nneds to upgrade the ppas from their sites first
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<soham> I have none. I was trying to clarify whether Quest is talking about installing Freenx on Kubuntu. The opensource verion of Nomachine's NX remove connect system.
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  BluesKaj  you mean that theres not need of a ppa if I have updraged ? the repos for freenx will be auto added to my defualt sshipped repos?
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: the ppas you have are not valid for your version of kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> you need new ones
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  really?
<ovidiu-florin> after you update
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  were do  i get new ones?
<ovidiu-florin> what exactly is your version?
<Quest> 12.10
<BluesKaj> no if the ppas aren't auto upgraded , most need to be upgraded to the new OS  ppa version
<BluesKaj> Quest,^
<Quest> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Quest> and got the right repo fo r 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: the quantal ones should be ok
<Quest> hm.
<Quest> so coment ppa, upgrade, comment them, update, uncoment, install freenx
<soham> Quest:  are you using this ppa : http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I have 304.48 (experimental) still stuck at 800x600. something is wrong here
<soham> If you look here http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/, you can see there is nothing for Quantal or Raring.
<Quest> soham, its http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: why not just go with this: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1 and forget all this hassle?
<soham> oh  ! my bad, I thoght u r using Ubuntu.
<soham> u r on kubuntu rite ?
<ovidiu-florin> I've used this and it's quite good
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin , what kind of monitor ?
<ovidiu-florin> soham: this is #kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: Hosizon
<ovidiu-florin> Horizon
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  freenx ==  NX free edition ?
<BluesKaj> lcd or crt ?
<Quest> soham,  kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: LCD
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I think 20"
<BluesKaj> hmm
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: the one from nomachine is free
<Quest> is it == to freenx
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't used freenx
<Quest> which one you used?
<ovidiu-florin> the one from nomachine
<ovidiu-florin> Quest: have you seen my link?
<soham> Why do you want to use freenx ? May be a stupid question. If you are on Desktop, you can use plain Chrome browser to see some one elses desktop. "Chrome remote Desktop" extension can do a lot.
<ovidiu-florin> soham: that is no different than teamviewer
<ovidiu-florin> even teamviewer is better
<ovidiu-florin> but NX forwards the Xserver directly
<ovidiu-florin> no third party envolved
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: any Ideeas?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, what nvidia driver options do you have in muon ?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, did you happen write an xorg.config file in the past ?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/716984/
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I tried once... like 4-5 years ago...
<ovidiu-florin> but I failed to make a good one
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  yes
<Quest> soham,  hmm can that pass moust events and keyboard events?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I haven't found a good tutorial to learn from at the time
<soham> That is limited in many ways. but yes that can do that.
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'm off
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: I'll try again on monday
<ovidiu-florin> if you have any ideeas please send them to me
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, look in muon for nvidia , you see several optional drivers , but I think there's someting else wrong , you should have more resolution options
<Quest> is it easy to get the password of a sudoer if the system harddisk is given to someone?
<Quest> ovidiu-florin,  do i need to dist-upgrade?
<Quest> while updating . i got W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found.    i cannot install freenx. any solution?
<len> I'm upgrading my notebook from 12.04 to 12.10 and I'm at a point where I am supposed to answer yes or no to a question but I can't see what the question is?!
<len> I had the terminal drop down section open
<len> so it filled it in  with the curses box
<len> but the box is way to small for it
<len> and it won't let me see the question I am supposed to answer
<OerHeks> Quest, see https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa no quantal packages
<len> It is at  "preparing to configure cpp"
<len> How can I find out what the question is?
<OerHeks> Quest, this ppa does have it > https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/testing
<Quest> hm
<Quest> still no
<Quest> 12.04 is precise?
<len> If I hadn't had the terminal arrow drop-down open would it have asked in a seperate window?
<len> Guess I won't use that option anymore
<len> I like to see the additional info though
<OerHeks> 12.04 is precise yes
<len> Not sure what to do now.
<len> I can either kill the whole upgrade process and hope I can restart
<len> or just guess at the answer and hope I'm right.
<len> Any other options?
<OerHeks> I understand your issue, len, not sure hitting ESC would stop the upgrade
<len> Have you ever had this happen before?
<len> I never have
<len> It is really frustrating
<OerHeks> No, not for a long time, window ghosting
<len> Do you think if I'd had the Terminal output box closed
<len> it would have asked in a seperate dialog?
<len> or just stuck there
<OerHeks> ehh you started upgrade tru terminal ?
<len> not asking at all
<len> No
<len> Normal gui upgrade
<len> but
<len> you can press a little down arrow
<len> to get terminal output
<len> in a little box
<len> inside the gui
<OerHeks> ah oke, the hidden messages
<OerHeks> closing that, would do noharm
<len> and installer tried to jam whole blue curses box in there
<len> and only a little of it shows
<len> crazy
<len> can only see the yes or no
<OerHeks> alt tab could not bring it forward?
<OerHeks> * in front
<len> I don't think you understand the  situation
<len> normal gui screen
<len> but there has always been a option
<len> to open a little output viewer inside the gui
<len> and it wedged the whole blue curses screen question in there
<len> Hit esc and now it is rolling the whole thing back
<len> I'll try again with the terminal window closed, but I really really shouldn't have to do that
<len> I like seeing the  extra output about what is going on because sometimes it helpful to let you know things you should attend to after upgrade.
<len> Am I the only one who uses it or something so bug slipped past testing.
<len> It starts out closed
<len> oops.
<len> It didn't roll back.  It is continuing.
<len> Don't know if it chose Yes or No to the unknown question
<len> What normally happpens if you press Esc instead of answering Yes or No?
<len> Get default option?
<len> or skip configuring the package altogether?
<OerHeks> default option, yes i presume
<OerHeks> most of the time it would be advisable, butt i am not sure what stage you were at that point.
<len> I was at preparing to configure cpp
<len> Wonder what it would have been asking about at that stage
<Quest> it looks like freenx dont have support for 12.10 . what alternatives can i have? i want the client to be on linux as well on windows?
<len> Why not use the packages on nomachine's site?
<len> Or are you saying you couldn't get  those to work?
<len> I don't see a version specifically for 12.10 on there  site, but it is self contained and installs it's own copies of libs, so I think all the debian-based ones are basically the same and the version for 12.04 should still work
<len> Have you found otherwise?
<len> *their
<Quest> my kde login gets to a console after password type. then returns again to login  kde screen. i cant login. what can be done? should i rm /home/user/.kde  for afresh start?
<yofel> Quest: first check your ~/.xsession-errors for what went wrong
<Quest> yofel,  http://pastebin.com/ftqA1RrX
<yofel> Home directory /home/user1 not ours.
<yofel> as what user did you try to login?
<Quest> user1
<Quest> but i sudo killall kde or something once
<Quest> how to reconfigure kde?
<yofel> Quest: moving ~/.kde out of the way should do that. Are the UID/GID for /home/user1/ correct?
<Quest> yofel,  dont know. how to check?
<yofel> if you run 'ls -lhad  /home/user1/', what user is that owned by?
<rsaw> you could always sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Quest> drwx------ 18 user1 user1 4.0K Apr  6 02:40 /home/user1/
<Quest> rsaw,  Its fruitles
<yofel> weird
<yofel> Quest: I fear I need to go now, someone else might know something
<rsaw> Quest: why so?
<lopata> ffffff
<administrator> kkk
<administrator> jjk
<rsaw> ppp
<bjrohan> I had placed on my desktop a note which contained notes. I changed my desktop setup, and lost said note. Where would the notes written on said wideget be stored?
<bjrohan> The widget was called Notes
#kubuntu 2013-04-06
<goodtime> oh god forget it
<arthurfiggis> hello everyone :) things are running quite well now that i've got 12.10 installed, definitely the best kde desktop/linux distribution combo i've used thus far...would it be recommended to upgrade to KDE SC 4.10 from backports, or should I not fix what isn't broken? ;)
<DouglasK> Anyone know what package(s) provide the images for the KDE dynamic weather wallpaper?
<root1_> :) cai
<root1_> * cau
<root1_> nekdo tu? :)
<root1_> nejlepe online :)
<Linkmaster> I'm having an issue with a .dd file I created with testdisk, from a broken external harddrive, in the sense that it was able to create the file(even after not finding the partions) but now I can't mount it, no matter what I do. Advice on how I can at least just mount it, to take all the files off of it?
<len> Does anyone know a way to set which monitor in a multi monitor setup gets the focus by default in LightDM?
<len> I want the main monitor which is always on to have the focus at startup so I can see the logon boxes without having to move the mouse
<len> Right now it defaults to giving the focus to a monitor I don't always have turned on.
<len> It will move the login boxes to which ever screen I move the mouse to, but it just seems that there should be some way to set the default focus.
<goodtime> anyone here
<Mamarok> len: you do that in the KDE systemsettings, the one you set as main will be the one also defaulting for lightdm
<len> I'm not on that system right not, but I'm pretty sure it is set as the main.  I'll check it Tomorrow.  I didn't an xrandr --primary in lightdm's script and that made no difference.  I assume setting a monitor as main is the same as doing an xrandr --primary, but I could be wrong.
<len> *I did
<len> I did find that if I issued a xrander --off in lightdm's script it would force the login to the primary screen by virtue of the other screen being temp disabled
<len> and it would auto turn back on after light dm is done
<len> So that is how I left it.
<Mamarok> if that works for you, I never changed a yota in the lightdm script, I set my monitors in the kcm
<len> This was in 13.04, BTW
<len> 12.10 behaved differently
<len> and just put the login on both screens
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC: Hey is there still any issues with your computer?
<FlameReaper-PC> smartboyhw: As of now, I managed to resolve it
<Mamarok> len: I have the login on both screens in 13.04 as well
<FlameReaper-PC> I can't remember if I had the kde-workspace package installed, but I think I was sure I have it before I managed to settle it this morning
<FlameReaper-PC> err, afternoon.
<smartboyhw> FlameReaper-PC: \o/
<len> Well, my lightdm was really messed up after the upgrade.   I had to customize the script just to get it to this point
<len> because it has issues with two monitor of different resolutions now
<len> That is didn't before.
<Mamarok> mine are very different in resolution as well
<len> *it
<len> Mine are different resolutions and different aspect ratios
<len> By default it was creating some kind of common denomitors
<len> causing the primary to load lightdm in a lower res
<len> which wouldn't be THAT bad except
<FlameReaper-PC> Which reminds me, about lightdm
<FlameReaper-PC> Lightdm doesn't load some images, I don't know why
<len> that this caused ksplash to use a too small graphic
<len> which didn't cover the whole desktop
<len> It looked really really bad
<Mamarok> len: funny, I didn't have these problems on upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<Mamarok> both screens are very different in size and resolution
<len> Well, I pretty much have it working well enough now, but it was a real pain
<len> and does work entirely differently now
<len> lightdm has some issues
<len> Also found a bad bug in the updater
<len> that changed arch on qdbus
<len> to 386 on  an x86 system
<Mamarok> didn't have that one either
<len> causing kde session to bomb out
<len> That one was a really strange one.
<len> Just the one package out of all of them it decided to change arch on
<Mamarok> I only had one missing package in the beta update, which was bad enough, though
<Mamarok> but since all this is considered "testing" we can ahrdly complain
<Mamarok> hardly*
<len> On the other hand I also updated a notebook Today too
<len> with no problems at all
<len> So I'm batting 500 I guess :)
<len> I figured beta 2 wouldn't be terribly risky.
<len> The new theme is a little more lively.  The default KDE one from the last  couple releases is about as dull as you can get.
<Mamarok> yes, the new one is way better
<Mamarok> I didn't like that greyish blue
<len> Guess they were going for "understand" and went a little too vanilla :)
<len> *understated
<Mamarok> well, it was just the theme of the moment, "vanilla" means something totally different
<Mamarok> vanilla would be not changed at all, and that is what Kubuntu usually ships, not changing the default KDE
<Mamarok> unlike Opensuse for example
<len> Kubuntu was just sticking close to KDE which I like
<Mamarok> where they use their own theme
<len> KDE just went overly boring that's all
<Mamarok> yep, that was really utterly boring
<len> I'm own an openSUSE machine right now
<len> I use openSUSE and Kubuntu
<len> both are good
<len> But I worry about it becoming increasingly difficult
<len> for Kubuntu to work with ubuntu base
<len> with mir and all the other crap
<smartboyhw_> len: I agree
<len> since ubuntu really doesn't care
<len> about kubuntu
<len> or how it will effect it
<smartboyhw> len: It once did
<Mamarok> len: we will see when it comes
<smartboyhw> It isn't now:(
<len> That why I put half my eggs in openSUSE basket
<len> I think Ubuntu is off the rails
<len> How Kubuntu figures out a way to navigate the minefield
<FlameReaper-PC> I really think Kubuntu does a nice job of trying to stick as close to vanilla KDE as possible
<len> *hope
<FlameReaper-PC> not to mention it provides a package manager that looks native to the KDE environment
<FlameReaper-PC> I like it more than the other package manager of other distros which use KDE
<len> Yes.   Wonder what it will do about mir.  Maintain it's won X and wayland?
<len> I used to think that until I tried zypper.  zypper is an incredilbe package manager
<FlameReaper-PC> len: Graphical, I mean
<len> most intelligent conflict resolver of them all
<FlameReaper-PC> I'd use opensuse had I figured out how to make it update from my campus's servers
<smartboyhw> Back.
<len> Why did you need to update from the campus servers?
<FlameReaper-PC> len: Because my campus hosts a mirror?
 * Mamarok thinks we are increasingly off-topic for this channel, switching discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic would be a good idea
<len> Well, I'm out of her in a minute, but I don't really understand why it matters if people are off topic when it is completely dead otherwise.  It's not like we are prempting people getting help.
<len> Just gives the room a pulse :)
<nikolaos> hello people
<nikolaos> how kis everything
<nikolaos> how is*
<liudas> so far so doog :)
<liudas> good*
<liudas> :)
<nikolaos> please tell me
<nikolaos> how to get rid of that stupid panel toolbox
<lordievader> Good morning
<nikolaos> aka cashe
<nikolaos> cashew*
<lordievader> nikolaos: You cant, but you can hide it ;)
<nikolaos> by hiding widgets?
<nikolaos> locking*
<lordievader> nikolaos: No by draggin it under your taskbar...
<lordievader> dragging*
<lordievader> I know it still isn't what you really want, but I believe in 4.10.2 the option still ain't there.
<nikolaos> i dont think i can drag it under my taskbar
<nikolaos> im talking about that toolbox on my panel
<nikolaos> that on the right top corner i dont mind
<lordievader> nikolaos: Ah ok, I misunderstood, sorry.
<lordievader> To get rid of the one on the panel you can simple lock the panel.
<nikolaos> i know
<nikolaos> but its a mess
<nikolaos> cause sometimes i forget to do that
<nikolaos> also i have my panel on the left
<nikolaos> so its really annoying to have that down there
<lordievader> nikolaos: Lock widgets is a global thing, if you lock it for the widgets on your desktop it is also locked for your panels.
<nikolaos> i know
<nikolaos> anyway
<nikolaos> the only reason i lock the widgets is for that thing to dissapear
<lordievader> Hehe
<nikolaos> there were some plasmoids in the previous versions to remove that
<nikolaos> but they dont work with 4.10
<digitalcrow> gia soy niko apo ellada etsi ?
<nikolaos> ela koraki :p
<digitalcrow> help me please i want to run Skype on kubuntu 13.04 64bit
<nikolaos> kai giati den mporeis na to baleis re pedare?
<digitalcrow> den trexei me tipote
<nikolaos> ti sou leei
<digitalcrow> Is there a way to run Skype on kubuntu 13.04 64bit ?
<nikolaos> to gamoskype
<lordievader> Itallian?
<lordievader> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<digitalcrow> Σφάλμα κατάτμησης (segmentation fault) (core dumped)
<nikolaos> gia klotsies einai
<smartboyhw> Russian?
<lordievader> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nikolaos> sorry
<nikolaos> greek
<nikolaos> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nikolaos> :p
<smartboyhw> Yep:)
<smartboyhw> We have our own Greek channel!
<lordievader> digitalcrow: You can download Skype from their website, it installs fine on my 64bit Raring install.
<digitalcrow> no it doesn't
<digitalcrow> It doesn't run
<nikolaos> i have another question, cause im really angry with skype
<nikolaos> is there an alternative for windows/linux video calling?
<lordievader> digitalcrow: You've downloaded the deb and installed it through dpkg?
<nikolaos> a good alternative
<digitalcrow> yes
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Please keep it in the channel.
<lordievader> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Anyhow, dpkg didn't report any errors?
<digitalcrow> no
<nikolaos> [12:31] <digitalcrow> Σφάλμα κατάτμησης (segmentation fault) (core dumped)
<digitalcrow> no errors
<digitalcrow> on installation
<digitalcrow> only when i try to run skype i got this error: Σφάλμα κατάτμησης (segmentation fault) (core dumped)
<lordievader> digitalcrow: I take it you chose the 12.04 (multiarch) download instead of the 10.04 32bit?
<digitalcrow> multiarch
<nikolaos> chmod -w /usr/bin/skype ????????????????????
<nikolaos> would that do any good?
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Hmm, that is odd.. You could try to purge and reinstall the package.
<digitalcrow> i tried several times
<lordievader> nikolaos: I don't think so, if you do so the owner cannot write to it..
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Did you purge or simply uninstall?
<digitalcrow> no i'm trying to test the 386 version of skype package
<nikolaos> i googled a little bit
<lordievader> Ah.. that is the problem then. You probable miss the packages needed to run 32bit programs.
<nikolaos> it seems to be an audio problem
<nikolaos> mayb
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Is ia32-libs installed?
<lordievader> Hmm wait, is it renamed in Raring.
<digitalcrow> yes
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Hmm, that should be it...
<digitalcrow> can't run , i tried anything
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Perhaps sudo apt-get -f install pulls in some missing packages.
<lordievader> Ofcourse the simple solution is, install the 64bit version...
<digitalcrow> yes
<digitalcrow> i've downloaded a version 64bit from download/cnet.com
<digitalcrow> it worked
<digitalcrow> I have the version 4 of skype 64bit
<digitalcrow> it is workinmg
<digitalcrow> it is working
<lordievader> digitalcrow: Skype.com also offers a 64bit version...
<digitalcrow> i dont know where
<lordievader> digitalcrow: The multiarch is 32 + 64 combined.
<digitalcrow> multiarch is not working
<digitalcrow> on 13.04
<lordievader> digitalcrow: It is here ;)
<digitalcrow> i have installed steam on kubuntu 13.04 and i have good performance
<digitalcrow> or at least bareable cause its not compared with windows.
<nikolaos> effects cant run properly on linux, you wanna play games? :p
<digitalcrow> thank you for your help
<digitalcrow> bye
<nikolaos> bye dudde
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<nikolaos> ok now its my turn :p
<nikolaos> pulse audio is giving me headache
<lordievader> nikolaos: Currently PA is doing the same to me...
<nikolaos> some programs play sound with pulse
<nikolaos> some other with alsaplugin
<nikolaos> how do i tell everything to play with pulse?
<nikolaos> mostly becayse sound levels differ
<lordievader> Whoo reloading alsa fixed my problem :D
<lordievader> Programs do need to support pulse..
<nikolaos> ok
<lordievader> The last.fm player is an example of a program that does not support pulseaudio.
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a new machine with an 120GB SSD + 1TB HD, and they suggested me to use LVM, but I'm not sure how to do it from the installer or if it's even supported
<Taggnostr> I tried the "guided with LVM support" option but that created a partition for /boot and the put everything else on /, without allowing me to create /home with LVM
<Taggnostr> now I restarted from the livecd, opened the partition manager, and deleted everything on the ssd and it shows 120GB unallocated (even though I got some errors, and if I do "create new partition table" it gives errors again)
<Taggnostr> should I create the partitions manually from here? can I create the LVM ones from here too?
<Taggnostr> I'm getting errors even if I try to create partitions on the SSD
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<denis_> hello, I had a problem with the kde update yesterday, I locked some KDE packages. No I am on unity because KDE doesn work anymore but I want to re-install KDE. Every time I try to do so, synaptic says that the packages are locked. I tried to unlock them via CLI but it didn´ t really work
<denis_> also this command dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<denis_> showed no locked packages
<Guest70574> buon pomeriggio..
<denis_> nobody?
<Mamarok> denis_: how did you lock them?
<Mamarok> denis_: did you check your filters in Synaptic?
<denis_> Hallo Mamarok , I locked them with muon
<denis_> Mamarok: which filters do you mean?
<Mamarok> well, Synaptic has filters, see the Settings menu
<Mamarok> check if some filter properties are eycluding something
<Mamarok> excluding*
<Mamarok> and you can start Muon from within Unity and unlock them there
<denis_> Mamarok: no, I cannot because muon is no longer installed
<Mamarok> denis_: oh, that is annoying
<denis_> Mamarok: by the way, there are no filters set in Synaptic
<denis_> isn't there something like a list with all the locked packages like sources.list or so?
<Mamarok> that seems impossible, there are plenty of predefined filters
<Mamarok> denis_: anyway, just to make sure: you do have the universe repos activated and the KDE packages do show in synaptic or don't they show at all?
<denis_> Mamarok: let me have a look
<Mamarok> denis_: let's keep this in one channel
<denis_> Mamarok: yes, the universe repositories are activated and they do show
<Quest> how to see traffic on a specific port number. say 80?
<Mamarok> Quest: with a monitoring tool like ntop for example
<Quest> Mamarok,  thats nice but does not gives for ports. it gives for protocols. i mean to monitor speed taken by that port. on port 80
<Mamarok> jnettop then
<Quest> Mamarok,  are you sure?
<Mamarok> Quest: well, that the package I find when looking for port traffic monitoring
<Quest> Mamarok, for jnettop  i see it. its nice. but gives many individual requests for each port. say 5 connections use port 80 . will show them seperately. i need to know how much traffic / speed is consumed by each port as a whole. like for port 80 , 6667, 443 ?
<BluesKaj> netstat  lists ports and traffic
<lordievader> iftop can do that kind of stuff too.
<Quest> lordievader,  how to see combined speed taken by port 80 by iftop?
<lordievader> Quest: Something like this will probably do so: iftop -f "port http"
<Quest> lordievader,  no. i need total speed of port 80
<lordievader> Quest: It will show you that (I think)
<Quest> i have it runing
<Quest> it doesnt
<lordievader> At the bottom are the totals.
<Quest> lordievader,  i recomend iptraf
<Quest> can anyone tell why in iptraf in port 80 (breakdown by ports) the "in" is always zero and the "out" at bottom shows speed stats for download and for upload as well. on other strange thing. its showing download and upload . both speeds in "out"  and  "in" in is  0 ..  ?
<goekhan> hello
<goekhan> i installed some programs via build/make install from source (kde-apps.org)
<goekhan> now i deleted the source folders, because the programs installed successfully
<goekhan> how do i remove those programs?
<goekhan> muon/apt don't find them
<goekhan> i read that normally there is a "make uninstall" - but you need the source folder
<ArchangelSe7en> yup .. where is <program> can tell you where that program is so that you can remove it manually
<ArchangelSe7en> "whereis" the command I mean
<goekhan> Thanks, <ArchangelSe7en>! Did not work with all. One program it showed non directory
<Quest> lordievader,  what do the three columns at bottom where it says "rates" mean ?
<goekhan> Ahh...but that's only the binary....
<BluesKaj> Hyp3r3r, try the package manager
<lordievader> Quest: Tx is out, Rx is in and Total is, well, total.
<lordievader> Quest: If you are talking about iftop that is.
<Quest> lordievader,  ya. first row is tx, second is rx and third is total. but on the right side. what are the columns ?
<Quest> 3 "columns"
<BluesKaj> iftop won't stop when quitting the app ...it keeps running using up resources here
<lordievader> Quest: Cum, peak and rates?
<Quest> lordievader,  the three colums that are at right side of rates
<Quest> ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
<Quest> ───────────────────────────────────────
<Quest> TX:             cum:    212kB   peak:      0b                                                                                                                   rates:      0b      0b      0b
<FloodBotK1> Quest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smartboyhw_> Uh oh.
<smartboyhw_> Quest: Next time use paste.kde.org or paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Quest> rates:      0b      0b      0b
<Quest> 0b      0b      0b
<Quest> 0b      0b      0b
<Quest> these
<FloodBotK1> Quest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quest> oh ok
<smartboyhw_> .....
<Quest> ok
<lordievader> Quest: Quit spamming
<lordievader> Quest: Anyhow it probably has the do with Cat5 being full-duplex, or at least it is most often used in full duplex.
<lordievader> Ah it is explained in the man-page, Quest
<Quest> lordievader,  where?
<lordievader> Quest: In the display section.
<Quest> k
<Quest> thx
<lordievader> Allways a good idea to read the man-pages if you do not understand a program.
<Quest> hi
<Quest>  1. does FreeNX works on VNC protocol port 59000? 2. Theres is not package in native or freenx ppa repos for ubuntu 12.10. I want a desktop sharing server which is running all the time and accept unattende multiple connections at the same time. the client may be linux or windows. is there a recomendation ?
<bazhang> !crosspost | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Snowhog> Running Kubuntu 12.04.2 on KDE 4.10.2 and using KDM (not LightDM). X is running on tty8 instead of tty7. Anyone know why, and how I can change it? kdmrc does contain: ServerVTs=-7 which is supposed to direct X to run on tty7.
<Quest> bazhang,  i really need most views in al lchannels
<Quest> bazhang,  i regard all users
<bazhang> Quest, dont crosspost
<Quest> not allowed?
<BluesKaj> Quest, yes that's part of the code of conduct ..it's also rude to crosspost
<BluesKaj> trying tie up support resources on several channels for one person is unfair to others who need support as well
<FlameReaper-PC> Is there a software to control a monitor's brightness? Mine only has a power button.
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, depends whether you have graphics server control UI or not
<BluesKaj> like radeon tool for ati , or nvidia x server settings , FlameReaper-PC
<Snowhog> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2 with KDE 4.10.2 and using KDM (not LightDM). X is running on tty8 instead of tty7. Anyone know why, and how I can change it? kdmrc contains ServerVTs=-7 which is supposed to direct X to run on tty7 if it's available. That X starts on tty8 indicates that tty7 isn't available, but it should be. I don't have any other sessions running.
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, did you delete/remove lightdm , if not when booting lightdm might be loading in tty7
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: How can I confirm this? LightDM doesn't work on this laptop, so I had to reinstall KDM and reconfigure for it.
<BluesKaj> ok , well if X is running ok on tty8 , why worry ?
<BluesKaj> Snowhog,^
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Just because it isn't the 'normal' behavior. X should be starting on tty7.
<BluesKaj> what happens if you try tty7 , is there regular login like tty 1-6 , Snowhog ?
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: No. When I drop to tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and login, then when I type exit and press Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get "checking battery state..." and thats it. I press Ctrl+Alt+F8 and return to my running desktop.
<Guest78327> ???
<Quest>  iam getting this error while connecting to freenx server by qtnx http://pastebin.ca/2351208
<Quest>  iam getting this error while connecting to freenx server by qtnx http://pastebin.ca/2351219 . any help with kubuntu please?
<lordievader> !patience | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<z0ran> i insatlled kubintu 12.10 32-bit, and i cannont install with apt-get firefox....ani idea why...
<omkar1417> install google chrome instead of firefox
<Tm_T> omkar1417: please try be helpful
<omkar1417> its better
<Tm_T> z0ran: what is the exact command you're trying?
<z0ran> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Tm_T> z0ran: and what is the error you get?
<z0ran> and it telling me that in /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<Tm_T> what error code (:
<Zeppman> hey there i want tu use pure alsa in my kubuntu 12.04 setup. i only have one sound card enabled, but it keeps switching between hw:0,1 and hw:1,1
<Zeppman> i tried a lot of things in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but i could not get in to work
<Zeppman> have the snd-ice1724 driver
<Zeppman> any help is appreciated :)
<z0ran> also in /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_21.0~b1+build1-0ubuntu).12.10.1~mfn2_i386.deb
<Tm_T> z0ran: I need the exact error you get before I could help further (:
<BluesKaj> Lippmann, in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line,  options snd-ice-1724 index=0 , then save and reboot
<BluesKaj> bah , he left
<Quest>  i cannot connect to freenx server by nx client. it quites at establishing display.
<bazhang> Quest, you were told about crossposting.
<bazhang> Quest, Please Don't
<Quest> iam really stuck and no one answers. need to expand audience. cant digest this is unfair?
<Quest> what is the similar software for kubuntu as is for gnome-session-fallback in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Quest, you ask for help in multiple channels at the same time.
<bazhang> the helpers are largely the same
<BluesKaj> Quest, nobody answers because your situation is unique , and has no experience with it
<Quest> hm
<Quest> wish me luck then
<omkar1417> well same for me used nx client but didnt experienced such problem
<Guest10240> Salve.
<len> Anyone using kde-telepathy?  Packages seem to be broken in 13.04.
<len> Get org.freedesktop.telepathy.Error.NotAvailable:Handler no longer available
<len> when trying to open a chat session
<len> Updated two different computers to 13.04 and it is broken in same way on both of them.
<len> Also, what is with the strange big clunky windows decorations on plasmoid tooltips and shutdown box etc?!
<len> Not very cosmetically pleasing
<len> Big clunky borders added to all things plasma
<len> Really bad on shutdown message--has extra inside border that even overlaps some of the text
<len> OK, It looks like the crazy fat boarder mods were only applied to the Air Theme-which is prob still the default
<len> Oxygen theme looks like it normally does without huge boarder decorations on everything
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> is that possile with dolphin to format a penn drive?
<onebitxajax> i know i can do it with gprted or partition managr
<onebitxajax> but i want to find a more simple way, so i can formata a penn drive with dolphin
<onebitxajax> is that possibile with some plugin or scripts?
<tsudo> test
<len> Hmm. That's interesting.  The Air for Notebooks theme looks just like the old regular Air did, without the additon of the clunky boarders around everything
<len> Guess I'll just change 13.04 machines to that
<psyblade> Hi, I have a problem with raring and a btrfs multi device root:
<psyblade> It's trying to mount the fs before all devices are detected by the kernel; thus root mount will fail.
<psyblade> Previous ubuntu versions did wait, but as this is a clean install I might have overlooked some config option.
<tsimpson> psyblade: btrfs support is experimental at best, I can only suggest you start from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<psyblade> nothing usefull there as far as I can see
<len> I think there is a version mismatch problem going one with telepathy in 13.04
<len> kde-telepathy-contacts-list was updated to 6.0, but
<len> When you click on a contact it tries to open kpt-textui version 5.8
<len> There is a 6.0 version of that release at the same time upstream
<len> but it wasn't packaged for 13.04
<len> Don't many people use kde-telepathy, or just not many people using it using 13.04?
<len> Kopete has no future, in any case, so not much point in continuing to use that
#kubuntu 2013-04-07
<thieh> Question:  after updating linux-image my sound card is no longer listed in alsamixer.  Any method to revert changes?
<mindcode> hellooo
<len> Is there a was to tell if a package is in the que to be compiled and released?
<len> queue
<len> If not, how to you report a missed package?  All other parts of kde-telepathy seem to be udated to .6.0 except the kde-telepathy-text-ui package which is still at .5.8.
<len> How do I know if  it just hasn't finished compliing yet, or if it was forgotten/overlooking from being updated along with the rest of it's companion packages?
<len> *overlooked
<len> thieh, can't you just select the previous kernel from grub at boot?
<len> Sure is a deadzone in here Today
<len> Lots of people autologged in, but nobody actually monitoring
<apachelogger> the answer is launchpad.
<len> Can you see what packages are on-deck to be compiled?
<apachelogger> yes, on launchpad.
<len> apachelogger, The problem seems to be the all the rest of the kde-telephany packages are in release, but the text-ui is still in proposed, so there is a version mismatch doing on.  Not sure why this would happen.  What causes a package to go from proposed to released?
<len> And why wouldn't it be an all or nothing event for dependant packages?
<len> In case anyone else is trying to use kde-telepathy, the kde-telepathy-text-ui package getting left behind and not released along with rest the rest of the kde-telepathy metapackage was the problem.
<len> I plucked it and a dep lib of its (libttpchat0) out of the proposed queue and installed them and everything is working now.
<len> So all that has to be done to fix this bug is to release kde-telepathy-text-ui and libttpchat0 from proposed to join the rest of the package from kde-telepathy that have already been released.
<kristjan> hi, i upgrated to kubuntu 13.04 and now my skype wont start anymore
<kristjan> i uninstalled it and installed it again , still dont work
<kristjan> can anybody tell me whats the problem might be
<valorie> kristjan: have you tried starting it from a console, so you can catch error messages?
<kristjan> nope, what do i have to type there?
<valorie> probably just 'skype'
<kristjan> kristjan@kristjan-HP-ProBook-4520s:~$ skype
<kristjan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<valorie> yikes
<kristjan> yeah
<kristjan> what is that mean valorie ?
<kristjan> how can i fix it ?
<valorie> well, there are ways to see more of the error messages, but I don't know them
 * valorie is not an expert, just another tester
<valorie> however, you've made me curious, and I think I'll get out my test laptops, and try skype on them
<valorie> see what happens
<kristjan> big thanks to you
<valorie> when kristjan comes back -- skype works for me in 13.04 kubuntu, at least in 32-bit
<valorie> more for kristjan about skype: appears to be unhealthy in 64-bit, "broken by multiarch" according to apachelogger
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> valorie: Skype 64bit works for me Raring. There was yesterday someone for whom it didn't work though.
<nick___> hello?
<nick___> Would anyone be able to help me?
<bazhang> ask an actual question nick___
<nick___> I am trying to open a odt. file and it will not open with word processor. Although it opens with okular. How can I fix this?
<nick___> Hi, I am trying to open a odt. file and it will not open with word processor. Although it opens with okular. How can I fix this?
<monkeyjuice> what word processor are you trying to use
<nick___> LibreOffice Writer
<monkeyjuice> and what happens when you try to open it
<maryt> You might check file associations in system settings.
<nick___> It comes up with the loading symbol underneath the cursor, but never opens. When I try to start it from Libre, I simply does not open.
<lordievader> nick___: Is it really an odt file? What happens when you run in a terminal: "file <path-to-file>.odt" ?
<monkeyjuice> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/9800/associate-odt-with-libreoffice/   nick___ some reading for you
<regiov> hi, anyone willing to help with distro upgrade issues?
<regiov> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, but after downloading the packages, the installation was interrupted by an error and now everytime I try to finish there are dependencies problems and I'm stuck. First it was the update-notifier-common pkg complaining about not finding python.debian module. I tried to install python-debian manually but now it complains about not finidng python2.7. How can I continue installing the packages? There are still more than 
<lordievader> regiov: Try "sudo apt-get -f install" this should install missing dependencies.
<regiov> hi lordievader, I tried that already, and I get "Correcting dependencies... failed. The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-debian: depends python2.7 b ut it is not installed. Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 is installed"
<lordievader> regiov: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nick___> Okay, fixed the problem...not sure how though. Sorry for wasting your time. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you so much!
<monkeyjuice> anytime nick___
<regiov> lordievader: it's complicated to paste - the reason I'm trying to upgrade is that my old lucid installation doesn't work well on my new machine (no graphics), so I'm using another machine here to interact with you. Anyway, I just looked at the sources.lst file and all active lines point to a "precise" repository (I started the procedure with do-release-upgrade)
<lordievader> regiov: Did you run an apt-get update before running apt-get -f install?
<regiov> I can try that now - I assume this should have been performed by do-release-upgrade, otherwise it wouldn't download all packages in 7 hours. anyway, let me to that...
<regiov> lordievader: no luck. same python dependency error.
<lordievader> regiov: Is it an idea to simply start over? i.e. make a fresh install of Precise.
<regiov> lordievader: I should note that before getting this error I tried to manually install (dpkg -i) the python-debian package that I downloaded from ubuntu archives
<regiov> lordievader: fresh install would be complicated, because I'm trying to restore a backup
<lordievader> regiov: Would a sudo apt-get install python2.7 work, I wonder.
<monkeyjuice> should he remove that package he installed first lordievader?
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: I'm not sure. He might try it...
<monkeyjuice> or remove python and reinstall
<lordievader> regiov: dpkg -r python-debian to remove that package.
<regiov> lordievader: thanks for your patience. I also tried that (apt-get install python2.7): python2.7: Depends: python2.7-minimal but it is not going to be installed. Depends libc6 >= 2.15 but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12 is to be installed... (there are 2 other dependencies issues and a conflict)
<lordievader> regiov: What happens when you try to install the libc6 package?
<kubuntu_> hi all
<lordievader> Hey kubuntu_
<regiov> lordievader: monkeyjuice: dpkg -r python-debian: "dependency problems  prevent removal: gdebi-core & apt-xapian depend on it"
<lordievader> regiov: Ugh, lets not do that.
<regiov> ok, so tried to install it again
<lordievader> regiov: It?
<regiov> lordievader: python-debian
<regiov> now let me try libc6...
<regiov> lordievader: apt-get install libc6: "unmet dependencies: libc-dev-bin depends libc6 < 2.12 but 2.15 is to be installed; libc6 depends libc-bin 2.15 but 2.11.1 is to be installed, then other 3 dependencies issues" :-(
<lordievader> regiov: Well you are quite in the dependency hell.
<regiov> lordievader: yes. upgrading has never been smooth for me, but this time it's really a nightmare. but this is also the first time I'm upgrading between LTS versions.
<lordievader> regiov: Perhaps this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124&p=5962046#post5962046
<lordievader> Though I wouldn't do the last line, unless it is absolutely neccesary.
<monkeyjuice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies found this
<regiov> lordievader: apt-get clean will erase all downloaded files, right? considering ~1k pagakes weren't installed, this means a few more hours to download them again...
<regiov> monkeyjuice: I'm reading, thanks...
<lordievader> regiov: Correct.
<regiov> lordievader: (or anyone else) at some point I tried to manually install a package using dpkg -i, but this introduced lots of dependencies issues. how can I "cancel" that operation without removing the existing version of the package that is already installed on my system?
<akshay> I have upgraded my ubuntu to 13.04, I previously had kubuntu too, now after upgrade my KDE packages are broken, and Kubuntu doesnt open up :(
<akshay> tried dpkg reconfiguring also, nothing helps to fix kdm :( what to do ?
<akshay> please help
<goodtime> i have a idea akshay
<goodtime> akshay: i think i have a idea
<goodtime> its a easy one too
<goodtime> apt-get kde-full
<goodtime> oops
<goodtime> apt-get install  kde-full
<goodtime> that should work akshay
<goodtime> ok
<akshay> goodtime: yes i l try that once more, but initially i did the same
<akshay> goodtime: is this a serious problem , because I really need to use Kubuntu considering my project in KDE
<akshay> goodtime: i did this, but it says everything is upgraded...
<akshay> any other suggestion?
<lordievader> akshay: Support for Raring is in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> regiov: You are still suffering in your dependency hell?
<regiov> lordievader: yes :-(
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<lordievader> regiov: monkeyjuice's link didn't solve anything?
<regiov> lordievader: yes and no. I'm trying to figure out if there's any way to "undo" my manual attempt to install the python-debian package without removing the existing installed package (both operations fail, so I don't want to perform any of them).
<regiov> just want to keep the existing package and try to sort out the other problems that will appear
<lordievader> regiov: I'm drifting more and more to the opinion that a fresh install is easier..
<lordievader> regiov: What was the output of dpkg --configure -a?
<regiov> lordievader: summarizing the output: pkg update-notifier-common depends on python-debian, however this last one is not configured yet, while python-debian depends on python2.7, which is not installed
<regiov> I'll manually download a libc6 package compatible with python2.7
<liudas> not sure if this is the place to ask, but ... is there any setting in KDE to auto clean old notifications? i mean: if i don't click on X at every notification in a while there are plenty of them, so maybe it's possible to set them dissapeare automatically let's say after 30 minutes?
<akshay_> ubottu: does that imply that kubuntu wont work in raring as of now ?
<ubottu> akshay_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akshay_> lordievader: does that imply that kubuntu wont work in raring as of now ?
<Mamarok> akshay: Kubuntu works perfectly fine in Raring
<Mamarok> akshay: but you are asking the question in the wrong channel,. Raring is not released yet, so please ask Raring related questions in #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> akshay: No, I'm just stating that this is not the correct channel to ask for support. Support for Raring is in #ubuntu+1, Kubuntu Raring runs fine here too :D
<Mamarok> :)
<Quest> how can I restrict users to only use one command ("passwd") to just be able to change their password. and cannot do anything else in console?
<akshay_r> Mamarok: okay, but finally problems solved :) It runs in my ststem too now :) thanks !
<lordievader> Quest: Why do you want to do that? Do you realize what this means?
<lordievader> Quest: Effectively you create a user that can only change their password. It cannot do anything else. It cannot run a UI, or anything else.
<lordievader> Quest: In this case I'd say blacklisting is better than whitelisting.
<Quest> lordievader,  for sftp
<Quest> i only want them to run sftp and in console . only change their password with passwd command.
<akshay_r> Mamarok: are the application stable enough in this latest version of as of now ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<Mamarok> akshay_r: strange question, I use KDE daily
<Mamarok> nothing unstable I can see
<BluesKaj> hi monkeyjuice
<akshay_r> Mamarok: okay, no unusual crahes of Muon package manager gave me some kind of doubts..
<Mamarok> well, I don't use Muon, I use the Konsole
<Quest> how can I restrict users to only use one command ("passwd") to just be able to change their password. and cannot do anything else in console? its for just giving them sftp acces. how is it possible?
<Mamarok> Quest: that sounds more like a server related question, not KDE specific
<Mamarok> you don't give people access to a desktop konsole just for changing a password
<kristjan> kristjan@kristjan-HP-ProBook-4520s:~$ skype
<kristjan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kristjan> can anybody tell me what might be the problem
<kristjan> skype wont start after kubuntu upgrade
<monkeyjuice> have you tryed to run skype in terminal
<smartboyhw_> skype again...
<lordievader> smartboyhw_: Lots of problems with Skype these days, did they fail in their update or something...
<lordievader> kristjan: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<kristjan> 13.04
<kristjan> i think
<kristjan> when i type skype in terminal i get the Segmentation fault (core dumped) message
<kristjan>  
<kristjan> i tried to uninstall and installed it again
<kristjan> same thing
<lordievader> kristjan: Well you are not the only one with Raring+Skype problems, 64bit?
<kristjan> 32 bit
<kristjan> damn
<kristjan> thankfully i know guy who develops skype for linux, i have to visit him, mabe he can help
<kristjan> one more problem after upgrade
<smartboyhw_> kristjan: Good. Tell him we have a lot of Kubuntu users having that problem too.
<kristjan> ok i will
<BluesKaj> kristjan, also 13.04 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 ,and fyi the beta upgrade is the backports
<kristjan> ahah
<kristjan> After upgrade to kubuntu 13.04 i have - AMD unsupported hardware- watermark on my lower right corner of the screen
<kristjan> whats up with that?
<kristjan> i installed aditional drivers but nada
<BluesKaj> kristjan,don't crosspost the same questions in 2 channels please
<kristjan> well, this way is bigger chance to get help
<lordievader> kristjan: And it is rude too.
<kristjan> yes i understand that
<kristjan> but i dont understand why i have this logo on my screen
<kristjan> AMD unsupported hardware
<FlowRiser> kristjan, it's because you are using beta drivers
<FlowRiser> search on google how to remove the logo, i know for a fact it can be done
<kristjan> Ok FlowRiser, i will try
<Quest> how can I restrict users to only use one command ("passwd") to just be able to change their password. and cannot do anything else in console? its for just giving them sftp acces. how is it possible?
<ovidiu-florin> sftp without ls, cd, cp, rm and mv ?
<ovidiu-florin> what's the poin in that?
<ovidiu-florin> s/poin/point
<Quest> thats the problem
<Quest> sftp needs those.
<ovidiu-florin> use sh as a prompt
<ovidiu-florin> instead of bash
<lordievader> Quest: Have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<Quest> no body replies
<Quest> sh will give all commands
<Quest> acces
<jacklk> hello
<jacklk> For some reason, Kubuntu isn't recognising my hard dick? I've tried many others distros and it works on Windows so I don't understand.
<jacklk> There is no problem with my hard drive, as it works with others as I said. Anyway to fix?
<anthony__> hello there
<jacklk> anthony__: hello here
<anthony__> are you an experienced kubuntu user? :)
<anthony__> i need some advice
<lordievader> jacklk: Does fdisk recognize your hard drive?
<lordievader> !ask | anthony__
<ubottu> anthony__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jacklk> lordievader: Nope
<BluesKaj> jacklk, so there's no grub menu appearing when you boot your pc
<lordievader> jacklk: Is it external or internal?
<lordievader> jacklk: Is it the root drive btw?
<jacklk> BluesKaj: there is, I'm trying to INSTALL Kubuntu but it wont recognise it
<jacklk> internal
<jacklk> and yes
<jacklk> it is also my only HDD in this sysetm
<jacklk> I'm running a live USB
<lordievader> Ah ok. The bios does recognizes it?
<jacklk> yes
<jacklk> just Kubuntu wont
<BluesKaj> well installing from usb isn't my forte , so I'll back off
<BluesKaj> jacklk,^
<jacklk> BluesKaj: good, back off
<jacklk> lol jk
<lordievader> I'd say we can use all the help we can get, BluesKaj. This is a problem strange to me too.
<jacklk> lordievader: ikr? It's because I was just joking. Kubuntu recognises my "hard dick" fine.
<jacklk> have a nice day
<BluesKaj> the live media should see your partitions , sudo fdisk -l in a terminal and pastbin the results , jacklk
<jacklk> BluesKaj: ^^
<lordievader> jacklk: Strange sense of humor do you have. Why would you waste our time?
<jacklk> it's funny
<jacklk> KDE is sooooooooooo slow
<BluesKaj> jacklk, we see all kinds of typos in here , so we usually ignore juvenile stuff like that
<jacklk> BluesKaj: come on, it's funny
<jacklk> one of my friends wrote it in a presentation
<yahyaa> can someone in here please help me???
<lordievader> !ask | yahyaa
<ubottu> yahyaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> ok , obviously he's here just to amuse himself
<jacklk> correct
<FlowRiser> jacklk, stop it.
<FlowRiser> !ops | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<jacklk> FlowRiser: it was only a small thing
<yahyaa> i am new to linux and I have just installed kde but evertime i try to install firefox it gives me this message "Errors were encountered while processing:
<yahyaa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb"
<lordievader> yahyaa: That might be a corrupted package, try running "sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get install firefox" from a terminal.
<yahyaa> i will thank you very much!!!
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, do you mean firefox installer from the kmenu or from the package manger or apt-get?
<yahyaa> yes
<apachelogger> FlowRiser: ?
<BluesKaj> which one ?
<yahyaa> kmenu
<yahyaa> actually both
<apachelogger> FlowRiser: nvm ^^
<BluesKaj> ok then run the command lordievader suggested , then run suso apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> yahyaa,^
<BluesKaj> suso=sudo
<yahyaa> i ran the command he suggested and this is what it gave me:
<yahyaa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yahyaa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb
<yahyaa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yahyaa> then i ran the get updat & upgrade and this is what it said:
<yahyaa> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yahyaa>  firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) but it is not installed
<yahyaa> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<yahyaa> so i ran the apt get -f install command but it doesnt fix it
<yahyaa> are u still there
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, ok run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then run , sudo apt-get -f install
<yahyaa> ok
<BluesKaj> use my nick in the channel yahyaa , if you have a question for me
<yahyaa> ok
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, , pls don't pm me again , I already suggested pastbin for pasting text.
<BluesKaj> !pastbin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> yahyaa,^
<yahyaa> I sorry I just installed this chat client, don
<BluesKaj> ok yahyaa  sudo apt -purge --rtemove firefox
<yahyaa> t really know how to use it
<yahyaa>  I am trying to learn
<yahyaa> as I said I am new to linux and all that it entails
<BluesKaj> correction , yahyaa  sudo apt-get purge --remove firefox
<yahyaa> ok I will try
<yahyaa> it keeps saying unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, suggest a different browser like chromium browser
<BluesKaj> sometimes unmet depenedencies can be a minefield , yahyaa
<yahyaa> but I have bookmarks that are in firefox ".json" format and I need those bookmarks
<yahyaa> will I be able to import my bookmarks to chrome
<BluesKaj> chromiom has a method to import bookmarks from FF
<BluesKaj> ok yahyaa , I have to go ...later
<yahyaa> ok now also when I try to install anything else from the terminal it keeps trying to fix the firefox and tells me I have unmet dependencies
<yahyaa> is there a way to make this stop
<lordievader> yahyaa: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: Um firefox-globalmenu is actually an empty package now
<yahyaa> I just tried that and it still says unmet dependencies!!!
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<yahyaa> 12.10
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: Try to remove firefox-globalmenu itself.
<yahyaa> how
 * smartboyhw_ has never heard of this thing though
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: sudo apt-get -f firefox-globalmenu
<smartboyhw_> BAH
<yahyaa> trying
<smartboyhw_> sudo apt-get -f remove firefox-globalmenu
<liudas> .. remove --purge ..
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: Correct one ^
<yahyaa> ok that removed it thank you all
<yahyaa> is there a reason why firefox is having this problem
<yahyaa> i was just using it yesterday and then I formated my hdd, reinstalled kubuntu and now it won't install
<yahyaa> does the same on my neighbors laptop
<yahyaa> can I install chrome from the terminal
<yahyaa> not trying to offend any one but I think I may have to go back to windows :(
<smartboyhw_> yahyaa: Um why?
<yahyaa> because everytime I turn around I am having problems and I can't get any help to fix it with out feeling like I am being a burden to some one!
<Snowhog> yahyaa: Don't worry about feeling that way. All of us were once 'new' to Linux.
<yahyaa> I understand that, but I really need someone that can teach me the things I need to know so that I will know how to troubleshoot when I have problems. And the person who introduced me to this is acting like a butt head, and now I am stuck!
<yahyaa> I don't like feeling helpless!!!
<Snowhog> yahyaa: You might want to concider joining our forum: www.kubuntuforums.net
<yahyaa> so I have a question
<lordievader> yahyaa: Hang around here or in #kubuntu-offtopic. You'll learn a lot that way ;)
<yahyaa> how do I import my .json "firefox" bookmarks files to chrome?
<Quest>  this config http://pastebin.ca/2352079 in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config  is not letting the openssh server to startup. whats wrong in it? i commented the out to make it work. now ssh server is runing.  the only logs i get is ssh status stop/waiting and Invalid user plant from 116.212.190.6
<yahyaa> when I goto import bookmarks it only looks for .html files
<lordievader> Quest: If that is your sshd config than I get the feeling it misses quite a lot of stuff.
<lordievader> Quest: Mainly pam related thing.
<Quest> lordievader,  this is not complete config
<Quest> just the part that creats problems. the rest of config is as of default
<Quest> and if i coment it out . sshd is working
<Snowhog> yahyaa: Is the Firefox bookmarks on the same PC that Chrome is on?
<yahyaa> yes
<yahyaa> or no
<Snowhog> yahyaa: And are both Firefox and Chrome in the same OS -- Kubuntu??
<yahyaa> well the file is on a usb drive
<lordievader> Quest: Ok, where did you get these parameters from?
<yahyaa> and firefox is not installed
<Quest> lordievader,  goodgle
<Quest> goodgirl . i mean google
<Snowhog> yahyaa: What is the name of the file (and the file extension) of the bookmark file on the USB?
<lordievader> Quest: Can you give me  link?
<yahyaa> MyBookmarks.json
<Snowhog> yahyaa: Well, .json isn't a recognizable file type extension. How did you create it, or did you just copy it to the USB?
<lordievader> Have to do some chores, be back later.
<yahyaa> in firefox i went to backup bookmarks and that is exactly what it creates
<yahyaa> as long as I am using firefox i am able to upload them to the browser
<yahyaa> thats y I wanted to use firefox but as of yesterday it won't install anymore
<Snowhog> yahyaa: In a console, can you list the contents of the file; is it 'readable', i.e., is it a text file?
<Quest> lordievader,      <bean> Quest, http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny read that
<Quest> lordievader,  <sekhmet> Quest: The following /etc/ssh/sshd_config snippet would restrict any user in the "sftponly" group to only be able to use sftp: http://www.fpaste.org/DQdA/
<yahyaa> how would I open it in a console?
<yahyaa> no it is not a text file
<Snowhog> yahyaa: Text means that it isn't a compressed or binary file type.
<tsimpson> .json is plain text
<tsimpson> it's just machine readable too
<Snowhog> tsimpson: Thanks. Can it just be renamed to .html so it can be imported into Chrome?
<tsimpson> no, JSON is not HTML
<yahyaa> I know but that is how firefox creates it backup bookmarks by default
<tsimpson> yahyaa: you can get chrome to import bookmarks and settings from firefox for you
<yahyaa> thats what I am told but how?
<yahyaa> the file extension is .json
<yahyaa> not html
<Snowhog> tsimpson: yahyaa doesn't have Firefox install.
<Snowhog> *installed
<yahyaa> exactly for some wierd reason it won't install anymore
<tsimpson> you can probably just put that .json file in the place where firefox stores it
<tsimpson> from chrome you go to Settings and under "Users" there's a "Import bookmarks and setting..." button
<yahyaa> did that but it only looks for .html files
<Quest> more elaboration : this config http://pastebin.ca/2352079 in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config  is not letting the openssh server to startup. whats wrong in it? i commented the out to make it work. now ssh server is runing.  the only logs i get is ssh status stop/waiting and Invalid user plant from 116.212.190.6  . if i follow this http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot it says this http://pastebin.ca/2352109
<Snowhog> yahyaa: Private chat? I think I can help you with firefox install. I just did it on my Kubuntu 12.10. It initially gave me the same error you got. I fixed the issue.
<lordievader> Quest: Do you define the user plant somewhere in your sshd config?
<Quest> lordievader,  no
<Snowhog> yahyaa: You still with us?
<lordievader> Quest: If you remove the ForceCommand line from your snippit does it work then?
<Quest> lordievader,  now error changed . and openssh not starting
<Quest>  did that. but now cant ssh . $ sudo service ssh status
<Quest> <Quest> ssh stop/waiting
<Quest> lordievader,  let me see for force command
<Snowhog> yahyaa: ??
<Mamarok> Quest: what exactly are you trying to do, setting up a file server?
<Quest> lordievader,  no use
<Quest> Mamarok,  chrooting
<lordievader> Quest: Make your config exactly the same as the guide you gave me earlier, that should work.
<Quest> ok
<Quest> lordievader,  which guid. i gave you two
<Mamarok> Quest: yes, but what for?
<lordievader> Quest: This one: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<Mamarok> ah, now I understand
<yahyaa> sorry bout that I am back
<Quest> lordievader,  nop.
<lordievader> Quest: I have a feeling there are people in #ubuntu-server with more experience in this field. This channel is still desktop-based after all.
<Quest> no help
<Quest> ok
<Quest>  i just deleted /var/log/auth.log and i dont see it recreated. i recrated it with sudo. blank file but even after a reboot. its no being populated. stil blank
<bazhang> !crosspost | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Snowhog> tsimpson: yahyaa is a happy camper. Firefox is installed; he has his bookmarks, and chromium is fully uninstalled.
<bbble> test!
<albert_> i love kde
<lordievader> !test | bbble
<ubottu> bbble: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bbble> l
<ronalds_maz> I installed kde again, how to get sound indicator
<ronalds_maz> can I trasfer everything from ubuntu as it would be clear kubuntu?
<Ziut3K> hmm
<Ziut3K> someone know why I can't get znc ?
<Ziut3K> I always have "invalid password" but it's impossible password is right
<Quest> I encrypted /homes while installing ubuntu. how come i can browse other peoples /homes. ?
<Snowhog> Quest: Well, if you encrypted /home, then all user accounts under /home/ were encrypted; only one encryption key.
<Quest> you mean i or anyone can cd to others homes?
<Snowhog> You can, as you were the installer of Kubuntu.
<Quest> Snowhog,  if i login as another account? then i can?
<Snowhog> No.
<Snowhog> Quest: But again, if you encrypted the /home specifically, and not /home/yourusername, then any account that existed before you encrypted is encrypted under the one key.
<Quest> Snowhog,  i did that on install
<Quest> but now i see i cannot go to the original installer user home . but i can go to other user accounts. (from any user account)
<Snowhog> Quest: Then you have only the one user (yours) /home directory (or you should). There is always the /home/root directory, but that wouldn't have been encrypted.
<Quest> so if had user1 setup at install time and choosed encrypt /home folder . who can go into other user accounts and who cannot?
<Snowhog> Quest: Ignore my last. There isn't a /home/root directory. There is a /home/lost+found
<Snowhog> As the installer of Kubuntu, you belong to the sudoers group, meaning you can do anything on your system when required. Other users created afterwards are not part of the sudoers usergroup unless you specifically add them to it, so they can't do what you can. They may be able to "see" the other users files, but they would not be able to access them (read or execute).
<Quest> Snowhog,   i did install with user1  . i can browse all homes. but funny thing is.  user3 cannot browse user1 home but CAN browse all other homes. why?
<BluesKaj> Quest, still cross posting eh ?
<Quest> BluesKaj,  no body answers
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter Quest most helpers in here are also in #ubuntu , so stick to one chat and concentrate you questions there
<Snowhog> Quest: This will be helpful for you:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/44542/what-is-umask-and-how-does-it-work
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, I told him to stop crossposting and choose one chat for his questions. Looks like he's chosen #ubuntu
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, np
<Quest> k
<BluesKaj> quest you'll get more help there for you issues since they appear to be ubuntu core and not desktop related
#kubuntu 2014-03-31
<OttovonBismarck> my baloo file extractor has hit 1147mins run time and is still pegging a core of my CPU, should i leave it or is it broken?
<OttovonBismarck> kubuntu 14.04 beta
<DarthFrog> It's broken.   Barfed out on me, too.
<TheFakeazneD525> what is?
<Rish> if i upgrade my kubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 then will all my installed software be lost?
<DarthFrog> Rish: No.
<madeti> what should you install for getting mp4 to play in kubuntu ?
<madeti> and mkv too
<madeti> I am having kubuntu 13.10
<jussi> madeti: kubuntu-restricted-extras most likely will do it for you
<rww> I use vlc to play .mkv files.
<madeti> jussi: ty, i will try that
<len_> How do you set the new network manager to NOT use kwallet.  New applet doesn't let you let anything anymore, just lets you choose which statistics to report.
<len_> In 14.04
<len_> kwallet is crashing on me at startup now after logging  in until I turn off session restoration.
<len_> Happened after last update today.
<len_> Don't want to use kwallet for wifi anyway
<len_> but now all config options are gone
<jussi> len_: open the kwallet manager, you can revoke the authorization from there
<len_> Will it work if kwallet denies it?
<jussi> i guess it will then ask again. I actually don't know though
<len_> Think is, I don't want it to ask kwallet anything. I want to store outside of kwallet in text like I could before
<len_> by setting secretstoragemode=plaintext
<len_> Can't set any options in new manager in 14.10
<len_> only options are for what you want to see reported
<len_> nothing about how you want things configured.
<len_> What good is having a million options for what you want to LOOK at, but no way to SET anything?
<valorie> you don't have the little wrench icon?
<valorie> ah, I guess it doesn't mention kwallet
<len_> As far as I can tell, you can only configure specific attribs of individual connections.
<len_> I don't see any general system-wide options
<len_> Which is what how and where to store passwords is
<valorie> right
<valorie> I guess you could ask in #kde
<len_> Don't think this is a kde thing
<len_> More a kubuntu change
<valorie> We package KDE software, although some of our kubuntu crew are also KDE devels
<valorie> no, we don't change software
<valorie> the only patches are to get things to work
<jussi> len_: you can also try asking in #kde - you may find people there also
<len_> OK, Well I can get by using kwallet if I have to, but like I said, the other problem is that kwallet started crashing after last update a few hours ago
<len_> only starts up correctly
<len_> if you set each logon to start with fresh session
<len_> if set to restore previous session kwallet will crash every time.
<len_> And I don't want to start with fresh session every time
<len_> never had to before
<valorie> wow, I've not seen kwallet crash for many years
<valorie> I hope you filed a bug
<len_> Well actually I an supposed to be working on something else and got sidetracked on this.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> if it ever happens again, I hope you have time to file or comment on a bug report
<valorie> good feedback is what allows our developers to make the software better
<OttovonBismarck> my baloo file extractor has hit 1600mins run time and is still pegging a core of my CPU, should i leave it or is it broken?
<OttovonBismarck> kubuntu 14.04 beta
<valorie> do you have a lot of little files?
 * valorie has 14.04 beta too
<valorie> it crashed once for me, but when i started it up again, it said it was done
<OttovonBismarck> how does one turn it off?
<OttovonBismarck> or check to see what it's doing?
<valorie> oh, I think there is a forum post about that....
<OttovonBismarck> Turn it off i guess, there's a bug report that ends with "will be fixed with next upload of KDE SC)
<OttovonBismarck> cool
<valorie> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=120047&p=304335&hilit=baloo#p304277
<valorie> more than you want to know, probably
<OttovonBismarck> "qdbus org.kde.baloo.file /indexer suspend" does nothing
<OttovonBismarck> baloo file extractor still pegging a core
<OttovonBismarck> Hiding my home directory does nothing
<valorie> OttovonBismarck: you might have to ask in #kde
<OttovonBismarck> Right you are
<lordievader> Good morning.
<berg__> Challenge: Kubuntu 14.04, has anyone experience or working dual GPU (2 x AMD Radeon 290X) or similar working with second GPU also working properly? lspci finds them both, aticonfig sees them both. xorg autodetection does not find the displays in second GPU.
<berg__> I can create simple xorg.conf which activates both GPUs and the displays attached, but infortunately it leaves errors to KDE.
<lordievader> berg__: Trusty support is still in #ubuntu+1, till it is released.
<berg__> lordievader: did not work in 13.10 either, thus I tried to jump to next generation. If there is some other more appropriate channel to discuss, please give me a pointer.
<lordievader> berg__: #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> so hot out cant take it
<spectre> hi there
<user_> hey
<kyfella> Hello everyone.  Just checking in with you.  I was getting ready to do some updates to 13.10 and wanted to check with you and find out if anyone has heard of any problems with linux-headers-3.11.0-19 before I apply this?  Any bugs I should be made aware of
<acidolattico> hi all
<acidolattico> is there a way to uninstall dolphin and make konqueror the default file manager?
<acidolattico> is there a way to uninstall dolphin and make konqueror the default file manager?
<DarthFrog> acidolattico:  Check what's set for default application in SystemSettings.
<mparillo> acidolattico: Do you really HAVE to uninstall Dolphin? Can you try using System Settings > Default Applications > File Manager to point to konqueror?
<acidolattico> how can i change the konqueror's profile into filemanager definitively?
<acidolattico> how can i change the konqueror's web browser profile into filemanager definitively?
<JunkAndSmackHead> Hey guys ;long time n o see long time users, since before lilo died. Old nick was "n0yd" oor "GiGsaHuRtZ". Wonderinhg iof anythiung hads any ideas why the Windows 7 install oon a seperate GPT partition on a seperate non GPT drive dpesnt seem to work
<JunkAndSmackHead> I am also gonna partition it a bit to installOSX86 as the asus official ROG thread has great thrreads on running OSX easily. Cheers for help.
<JunkAndSmackHead> I can't gfind my two 8GB flash drives, as the plaltic brpoke up and the and the 8GB's are  small and hard to fiund without platic. Could I doo it with kjust an .iso fotr Mavericks? :) ERmme knowe asap.
<laurentAnaguet> Hello everybody!!
<rww> JunkAndSmackHead: Erm, this is #kubuntu, we don't do Windows 7 or OS X support...
<rww> JunkAndSmackHead: perhaps try /join ##windows
#kubuntu 2014-04-01
<CyberAssassin> Okay so I tried logging into Kubuntu 13.10 today. I type my password then the screen goes black then back to the login screen.
<JunkAndSmackHead> rww: sorry,i had wrong window open
<JunkAndSmackHead> I wasnt trying to figure out why kubuntu refuses to show my non gpt drive win7 install inn my grub
<JunkAndSmackHead> boot-repair seems to see it, and claims it will install grub properly with the option, but at ythe end, no option....4
<JunkAndSmackHead> was thing*
<JunkAndSmackHead> tryiing* damnit
<Broke_Dad> Anybody out there?
<Broke_Dad> hey danni, you looking for help or came to provide help?
<Broke_Dad> anybody?
<CyberAssassin> oi
<Broke_Dad> hola
<Broke_Dad> i have a question
<Broke_Dad> and I know....I know.....root blah blah blah
<Broke_Dad> I'm the CISO of a health web  content company but I need to be able to understand how we can/do use root
<JunkAndSmackHead> oon ubuntu?
<JunkAndSmackHead> usxe sudo. or if you are dead set on root, used sudo passwd root to set a root password and hat enables root
<claydoh> !rootsudo >> Broke_Dad
<claydoh> oops
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Broke_Dad> in the past, I've been able to have a root desktop
<Broke_Dad> makes things easier when I'm dinking around in a 10.0.x.x dev network
<CyberAssassin> Why do you want do everything in root?
<CyberAssassin> Why not use a terminal and do sudo -s
<claydoh> while you still can, the system is geared toward sudo
<claydoh> yes, what CyberAssassin said :)
<Broke_Dad> 1. it's easier for me to understand and 2. I understand the implications of a root desktop
<Broke_Dad> Anyone know where I can enable the root desktop (and subsequently turn it back off)
<CyberAssassin> Then set a root password and use the UI
<CyberAssassin> sudo passwd root
<Broke_Dad> I've set the password
<claydoh> Broke_Dad:  my link above has that info
<CyberAssassin> ^^
<Broke_Dad> is that sudo -i?
<Broke_Dad> thanks clay, I'll take a look
<Broke_Dad> in the past, I and to set something like AllowRootLogin to allow me to use a kubuntu desktop session
<claydoh> no, sudo -s  is correct, sudo -i is to change to a specified user iirc
<claydoh> With lightdm replacing kdm, the config file to edit wil be different.
<Broke_Dad> lightdm....that's it
<claydoh> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/login-as-root-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<Broke_Dad> Thanks I understand it now.  Maybe in puppet we can block that
<CyberAssassin> I still can't figure out why KDE won't let me login...
<CyberAssassin> I forgot my password on a fresh 13.10 install. Went into recovery and changed it, now when I attempt to login the screen goes black then back to the login.
<CyberAssassin> Google seems to be of no help.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<abdi> hi room
<BluesKaj> hi abdi
<abdi> i have one problem i need you advice
<BluesKaj> 7ok , describe it
<abdi> am looking for software which i can monitor my network am working in hotel as sys admin so i have problem of bandwidth some pp download movie
<jussi> abdi: so you are looking for how much upload/download you have done?
<abdi> yes
<abdi> not actually in my laptop or desktop to pp who connected to my network
<jussi> ahh, so for the entire network?
<abdi> yes
<hateball> abdi: Do you want to monitor just the internet traffic, or LAN in general?
<hateball> I assume they pass through a proxy-server that you control?
<abdi> both
<abdi> no i do not have proxy
<hateball> Well, how do the clients get from the LAN to the WAN?
<abdi> to wan
<hateball> Do they pass through something like a hardware router? Or a home-made linux router?
<hateball> It's easier to know what solution to use to monitor if we know what the setup is :)
<abdi> through router
<abdi> cisco 1840
<Guest23826> !list
<ubottu> Guest23826: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hateball> abdi: You can use MRTG to get info from the router, like bandwidth per interface etc
<hateball> abdi: If you need to monitor more devices you could use something like Opsview which comes with MRTG
<abdi> how i can get mrtg hateball
<aljosa> I've just dist-upgrade'd on 14.04 and kwallet manager can't open wallets anymore. Any way to fix that?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, open kmenu>apps>system>kwallet management>settings>configure kwallet, choose enable. Your previous settings should then worl
<BluesKaj> work
<hateball> abdi: apt-get install mrtg
<hateball> abdi: it does require some reading tho
<aljosa> BluesKaj: thanks, disabling/enabling helped
<BluesKaj> aljosa, yeah upgrading will disable apps, sometimes
<tyler_d> hello everyone
<tyler_d> I'm trying to run two external monitors from my laptop, only one will work at a time, not both together.. anyone had this working? intel hd4000 chipset
<dsjklj> in your opinion if one of the interviewers says i hope to see you again mate whilst walking you ot of the door what does that mean?
<[pabu]> join /#v6z24
<_Roey> hi
<_Roey> why can't I hear any sound after I reset?
<_Roey> what gives?
<_Roey> this is the second install of 14.04 where I've seen this happen
#kubuntu 2014-04-02
<zhick> i just updated to kde 14.04 beta 2. now i'm having this problem: phonon doesnt display my audio devices anymore when trying to arrange device priority, only one single one labeled "default", so i cant use my external dac anymore. does anybode have any idea what might be causing this? all devices show up fine in alsamixer and pavucontrol.
<Roey> helloo
<Roey> Need help, I can't hear sound from my 14.04 installation.
<zhick> Roey: is your soundcard listed under device priority in phonon-settings? i'm curious because I also have a problem with audio and there's only a default device listed the. maybe we're affected by the same problem?
<Roey> this is the second 14.04 installation I have issues with sound btw
<Roey> zhick:  one moment, checking
<Roey> Device Preference is builtin analog/stereo
<Roey> yet I hear nothing on my earphones
<zhick> Roey: ok, so it appears we have different problems.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> why, what is your issue zhick?
<zhick> did you try fiddeling with your soundcard settings in alsamixer/pavucontrol?
<zhick> phonon only lists a default device under device priority (which appears to be my laptops internal soundcard), so i cant select my external usb-soundcard. everywhere else all soundards are listed though.
<Roey> ah
<Roey> oh I see, you have an external sound card
<Roey> monkeyjuice:  pfffft awesome nick!!
<Roey> how creative
<monkeyjuice> hows it going Roey
<Condorito> Good evening, awesome people!
<zhick> ok i think ive figured out my problem. gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio was not installed so phonons gstreamer backend fell back to alsa.
<Roey> all good monkeyjuice
<Roey> hello Condorito :)
<Roey> oh I see.
<Roey> how can I check this on my system?
<zhick> I'm wondering why it was missing, though. Roey, you just did a fresh install also? can you check if gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio is installed on your system?
<zhick> Roey: just try sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio
<zhick> if its installed it should say theres nothing to do
<Roey> zhick, see this:  https://gist.github.com/roeyk/9846761b36945fe23bc9
<Roey> it's already installed
<Roey> oh wait
<Roey> zhick:  the apt-get command you specified actually /is/ installing it.
<Roey> So it wasn't installed.  Progres...
<Roey> zhick:  so it installed it, now what, restart KDE?
<zhick> it should pick it up automatically. worked fine for me, but then again, we didnt have the exact same problem
<Roey> `hmm I still do not have it.
<zhick> Roey: hm thats too bad.
<Roey> eh well maybe someone else has this issue
<zhick> did you check your mixer levels?
<Roey> I have it on both of my 14.04 installations, as I said before
<Roey> yes I just did
<Roey> through KDE, through alsamixer, my headphones volume, and the application volume (amarok's)
<Roey> and also I tried with straight mpg123
<Condorito> WOW. My copy of Kubuntu for Chromebook doesn't have make installed.
<zhick> Roey: ok then i've got no idea. maybe running PHONON_PULSEAUDIO_DEBUG=5 PHONON_DEBUG=5 PHONON_BACKEND_DEBUG=5 kcmshell4 phonon and looking for warnings or errors might help you figure out your problem, that's how i figured out mine.
<Condorito> (warning: I'm about to screw up my make command for trying to get Wine on an ARM. I shall need strong arms to cry into momentarily.)
<Condorito> Time to go on a magical recursion journey! Do you need to have flex on your install to install flex? WE SHALL SEE!!!
<Condorito> Okay, it looks like I'll need to install m4 to get flex to work to get make to work to get Wine to work.
<Condorito> According to this: http://www.geeksww.com/tutorials/operating_systems/linux/installation/installing_flex_fast_lexical_analyzer_ubuntu_linux.php
<Condorito> I THINK m4 is installed? Now it's time to see if flex can be installed correctly.
<Condorito> It's worked! flex is installed! I am a sexy manbeast of a clueless ninny!
<Condorito> My reach has exceeded my grasp. Again.
<Condorito> I'm re-downloading Wine so that I have something that was untainted by my lack of correct software.
<Condorito> Okay. so flex isn't REALLY installed in /bin. I guess that's my bad.
<Condorito> Ah. Now I must install the bison package.
<Condorito> At least I know the rules of the game now.
<Condorito> PATH=$PATH/usr/local/ulcer
<Condorito> Okay. There's a metric crud-ton of errors, but Wine appears to have actually ./configure 'd.
<Condorito> Now to make it.
<Condorito> I fear I will never be smart enough to figure out what's going on in the myriad streams of text wandering past my 'puter's terminal.
<Condorito> Watching Wine compile on a Chromebook has got to be one of the more hilarious things I've done to abuse a piece of hardware in a while.
<Condorito> "Noooo! I am a fancy cell phone! Please don't make me do any heavy lifting!" "Buahahahaha, next I shall find the source for a CAD program!" "Nooooooo!"
<jussi> Condorito: sounds fun. come join me/us in #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat and stuff :D
 * Condorito realizes he has become That Guy. Will will shut up now.
<Num83rGuy> Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why video playback is so choppy in all programs. Firefox, VLC, XBMC Mplayer, etc.  Video jumps and audio skips.  Nvidia 550ti prop driver 319.32, AMD phenom quad core at 2GHz, 3GiB RAM
<dnivra> Hello. I asked in #kopete but it's probably not very active now. I am running Kubuntu 13.10 and Kopete does not seem to be displaying any notifications for incoming messages. I checked the notifications settings and found that play a sound and show message in popup but neither seem to be working. Should something else be done to enable them?
<shimano> Hi how a can reinstall Qt on Kubuntu ? thanks
<abdi> hi room
<lordievader> Good morning.
<abdi> if i wanna join new chanel like uk how can i do ?
<lordievader> abdi: /join #<channel-name>
<abdi> i have try but it dose not work
<lordievader> alvin: Quassel should work with that though.
<alvin> What did I say?
<alvin> Ow, wrong tab completion. I see :-) carry on
<abdi> this chanel i can join but others is not
<lordievader> alvin: Ah sorry for the hilight
<alvin> np$
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sven222> hi help needed. fresh instakk of kubuntu 12. amd64 msi mainboard. create lvm encrypted filesystem fails. no error msg. without works. any hints
<aljosa> kwallet(manager) is broken, at least for me, after last update in 14.04/dev. should i report this as bug or is this a known issue?
<EvilRoey> hi all, why can't I hear sound on any of my Kubuntu 14.04 installations?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Support for Trusty is in #ubuntu+1 until Trusty is released.
<EvilRoey> thanks
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  thanks
<Desert> i have 12.04 is there a safe way to install gcc 4.7 or 4.8?
<Desert> can i expect an upgrades gcc in 14.04 ?
<Desert> im in the need to c++11 features
<Num83rGuy> Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why video playback is so choppy in all programs. Firefox, VLC, XBMC Mplayer, etc.  Video jumps and audio skips.  Nvidia 550ti prop driver 319.32, AMD phenom quad core at 2GHz, 3GiB RAM
<freinhard> hi! what do i need to install? "The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' was not installed"
<freinhard> there's no network-manager-l2tp package or similar
<BluesKaj> freinhard, install l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<BluesKaj> freinhard, it's in the repos
<freinhard> BluesKaj: a grep for l2tp in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ doesnt give a hit. sure this is sufficient? didn't restart yet, i guess new dbus services need a reboot/logout-in
<BluesKaj> freinhard, I've used l2tp-ipsec in the past on free vpn servers, but found them unreliable, so I went with openvpn on commercial vpn services which is more popular and easier to install and maintain
<freinhard> BluesKaj: unreliable in terms of the service or the protocol?
<BluesKaj> service...connections are unrelaible, freinhard
<freinhard> BluesKaj: so there shouldn't be a problem with a self hosted service
<BluesKaj> freinhard, I don't know, never tried that
<freinhard> brb
<venny> Hi, someone know how Kubuntu 13.10 share folders with windows?
<venny> Can someone help me? I need make a Kubuntu PDC
<venny> I'm looking for some documentation of Kubuntu 13.10 but I dont find
<venny> thanks a lot :(
<zinz> Hi can anyone help me installing windows please?
<LucidGuy>  Odd situation.  KDE/ubuntu workstaition authenticating via ldap.  I can login to the system with a local account and an ldap account.  But unable to unlock the lock screen with local accounts.  ldap accounts can unlock the lock screen???
<zorael> Should the kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade tool work at this point? It seems to just block and do nothing.
<zorael> There we go, took a good few minutes for it to start though
<TarantulaFudge> hey guys I've got kind of an annoying problem, how can I set driver options without defining my xorg.conf? I've tried adding device entries to xorg.conf.d but it totally freaks out
<goodtime> #kubuntu-offtopic
<goodtime> oops
#kubuntu 2014-04-03
<goodtime> anybody here use smuxi as a IRC client here?
<dougl> xserver-xorg-video-all : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installed - I installed nvidia drivers, can I remove xserver-xorg-video-all ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JordanJ2> Morning
<lordievader> Hey JordanJ2, how are you?
<JordanJ2> Good, you?
<lordievader> JordanJ2: Doing pretty good, trying to get git working on Windows.
<JordanJ2> Ah
 * lordievader has succeeded
<pnunn> Any tricks to get the new kde installed? I've enabled ppa experimental, but doesn't seem to be there.
<lordievader> pnunn: KDE 4.13beta is in Trusty.
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 trusty
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.12.97-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 881 kB, installed size 3274 kB
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 saucy
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 881 kB, installed size 3273 kB
<pnunn> Ok, is that the kde next alpha that is being discussed?
<lordievader> pnunn: It is either the beta or the rc. Anyhow if you want it, I'd wait till the release of Trusty (the 17th) and simply upgrade.
<pnunn> Sounds fair lordievader, just got a vm set up to test trusty so thought if there was another kde out there I'd give that a spin too.. thanks.
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<pnunn> didn't know you could get package info from the bot on here, that's cool.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rogmo> where I can change keyboard layout in kubuntu 13.10, I have checked in system settings in keyboard tab , there I can change keyboard model but didnt found there how to change keyboard layout, I like to change it to finnish
<zhick> rogmo: in the layout-tab you can add a different layout
<rogmo> zhick: thanks
<milovan> Hello, anyone tried to use KSystemLog to show Apache AccesLog? It does work, but date is not read from log, instead its set for every line on 1AM
<Trollkar1en> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Trollkar1en> Hi all 14.04 kubuntu stuff also in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Trollkar1en> I have an issue that works in unity(or whats its called now adays) but not i kubuntu on 14.04
<Trollkar1en> When i have signal loss from HDMI(turn on off reciever) the screen never wakes until i restart lightdm
<lordievader> Trollkar1en: Yes, Kubuntu Trusty support is also in #ubuntu+1
<Trollkar1en> oki, thx
<rcw2> how to i change the time format to 12 hr from 24 hr
<bprompt> rcw2:      system settings > locale > date & time
<rcw2> bprompt, nice, i didnt see how to get there by right clicking the clock, if even possible
<Addle> Wow, from bad to worse with this installation. Had to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 Beta 2 because the windows were black (mesa broke compositing with this intel video card, I think). The plasma-nm applet was flaky and I had to edit the wireless connection directly to get the config for it, and it would only appear slowly after a try or two.
<Addle> Now, however, the entire plasma-nm doesn't work and systemd-logind is restarting too fast (killed by ABRT).
<Addle> I can't reboot the system from lightdm or the menu (shutdown -r now works fine).
<Addle> Well, that'll teach me to install a Beta on my friend's computer. ;)
<Addle> Any hints about debugging the systemd-logind issue and the network?
<Addle> FYI, the black window contents problem can be worked around by disabling compositing, in case anyone else hits it.
<Addle> qdbus does not work. That explains a few things.
<Addle> Well, qdbus is running now, but that fixed nothing. Hrm.
<bprompt> lol
<bprompt> a full install rather than an upgrade is most often better
<Addle> bprompt: Yeah, they never work for me. lol
<Addle> bprompt: Seeing if I can just switch off compositing on the install DVD and get that to work.
<Addle> bprompt: I hadn't debugged it, and so I never tried just Shift+Alt+F12. Could work.
<bprompt> ahemm    tis only 17more days for the full 14.04 release you know
<Addle> Well, that worked. :)
<Addle> Yeah, but I don't want to have to reinstall/upgrade yet again. I already have two other systems I need to upgrade when it's released.
<Addle> Hopefully the Mesa/intel thing is fixed by then (there's a bug report).
<Addle> Well, fresh reinstall, wireless wasn't working. Update, and now none of the plasma-nm stuff works. Yeah, perhaps installing 14.04 Beta 2 on this system is premature. Oh well, it's "beta" for a reason. I'll pop on 13.10 and deal with the later upgrade.
#kubuntu 2014-04-04
<testco> Anyone using 14.04? Is it frozen now so no breaking changes?
<mic_> hello
<Addle> testco: Well, some things broke in my latest update, so I'd say expect breakage.
<testco> Addle: this afternoon's update? that broke a lot of things
<testco> for everyone
<Addle> testco: Yeah, have to agree. :)
<Addle> Looks like it'll be nice, once things smooth out, though.
<Xeno> Can any anyone help me? on my last update I get when I try to login to Kubuntu 14.04 could not start dbus. can you call qdbus? Well I found the fix is to apt-get install qdbus-qt5 but I am running wireless, do I have to connect to a ethernet cable to get it to work?
<Addle> Xeno: Was the only way I found to get internet back after that update.
<Addle> Xeno: Though I bet calling wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd yourself would work.
<Addle> Xeno: Well, maybe not "bet", but seems likely. :)
<Xeno> Sorry was out of the room
<Xeno> I do Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get terminal but I have no internet with wireless, I have tried apt-get update and I get errors
<Addle> If you can plug it into a physical ethernet, that's the easiest way.
<Xeno> I thought so I would have to move my computer from the room to the living room but it's not a problem if I had to
<Addle> If you don't mind getting your hands dirty, you can try using wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd directly.
<Addle> Xeno: This might help if you try that: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<Addle> Xeno: Just ignore the systemd stuff and check the Manual Configuration section.
<Addle> Still, might be more expedient just to move it. :)
<Xeno> ok either way, I am still learning Linux but I like when I get to learn more so I might get my hands dirty on this one :-)
<Addle> Xeno: It's useful knowledge, anyways.
<Addle> Xeno: Ugh, you might need to use dhclient instead of dhcpcd to get an IP, though. dhcpcd isn't installed on this fresh 13.10 installation, anyways.
<mokush> is anybody on the latest beta? any idea why after an upgrade I did just now I can't mount any media
<mokush> ntfs or anything else
<Addle> mokush: Probably kdbus borked, if I were to guess.
<mokush> Addle: any idea how I could duck-tape it? until updates with fixes are available?
<mokush> also network manager shows that I'm not connected to any network, even if my wired connection seems to be working fine
<valorie> mokush: have you filed a bug about this?
<valorie> mokush: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1302348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302348 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after today's Trusty updates/restart, NM will not connect to wifi" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> please comment on this bug
<mokush> valorie: not yet, it just happened 2 minutes ago after I did the dist-upgrade
<valorie> I'll try to mount my phone
<mokush> btw, the error dolphin reports when trying to mount is 'An error occurred while accessing 'drive', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred: Not authorized to perform operation'
<valorie> that's helpful
<Addle> mokush: I shouldn't have closed the info I had found. Looking for it...
<valorie> btw: #ubuntu+1 for Trusty
<Addle> mokush: Search for qdbus in this: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/22/%23kubuntu-devel.txt
<Addle> tl;dr "<yofel> so the solutions are: a) replace qt5-default with qt4-default b) install qdbus-qt5 c) install kde-workspace-bin >= 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu3"
<Addle> I think PolKit also had an issue.
<Addle> Here's a thread on it: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65005-quot-Could-not-start-d-bus-Can-you-call-qdbus-quot
<Addle> About the PolKit issue: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65082-systemd-update-screwed-up-policy-kit-network-manager-and-muon-qapt
<Addle> Hm, not sure that last one is relevant. That's for trusty-proposed.
<valorie> !info cgmanager
<ubottu> Package cgmanager does not exist in saucy
<Addle> Does seem to be in trusty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/cgmanager
<Addle> Just not sure about the systemd thing being in trusty proper.
<Addle> Wow: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/systemd-services
<Addle> Didn't think systemd would be in this release. Doubt it would be the default init for trusty.
<valorie> well, cgmanager is now installed
<valorie> we'll see if it helps
<valorie> systemd isn't installed on my system according to apt-cache policy though
<Addle> Yeah, I guess it's there for people to experiment with.
<Unit193> Addle: 'systemd' isn't in this release, the package is a shim only.
<Addle> Unit193: Oh, that makes sense. Thanks!
<Addle> Figured that was a little quick, as integrations go. :)
<alex____> bonjour  !!
<Addle> Bonjour, alex____ :)
<alex____> je  decouvre !  :)
<Addle> *découvre ;)
<Addle> Behold my language character set switching skillz!
<alex____> oui je vien de découvrir  ce site
<Addle> C'est une bonne place, mais surtout conduit en englais.
<Addle> There's a french channel, right? At least for ubuntu?
<Addle> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Addle> Ahah, I knew that would be there. hehe
<mokush> Addle: could you copy-paste the a) b) c) solutions you wrote earlier?
<Addle> Sure thing:
<Addle> "<yofel> so the solutions are: a) replace qt5-default with qt4-default b) install qdbus-qt5 c) install kde-workspace-bin >= 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu3"
<mokush> Addle: thanks!
<Addle> mokush: np!
<mokush> so I installed the cgmanager and qdbus-qt5 packages, an d everything seems to work now
<mokush> thanks guys!
<valorie> mokush: in the new kernel?
<Addle> mokush: Great! np :)
<mokush> valorie: what do you mean?
<alket> is kubuntu 14 stable enough ?
<valorie> mokush: you added those three packages to the newest Trusty updates, including the new kernel?
<Addle> alket: Probably be so soonish, I bet, but right now there's a few issues.
<mokush> valorie: I had installed 3.13 before upgrading to the 14.04 betas. but I think the beta upgrade also brought along a newer 3.13 kernel
<Addle> alket: Testing is very welcome, of course, but it's beta and I'd wait a bit if you don't want to have to mess around.
<alket> Addle, thank you for the info
<Addle> alket: No problem :)
<valorie> thanks, mokush
<valorie> yes, once you get the beta and do any upgrades, you are on the dailies
<valorie> !info qdbus-qt5
<ubottu> qdbus-qt5 (source: qttools-opensource-src): Qt 5 D-Bus tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.2-7ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 24 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mokush> since I'm on the dailies right now, once the stable trusty gets released, will I be on the stable release? or is there anything extra I'm going to have to do?
<valorie> you'll be on stable once Trusty is released
<valorie> you have to do `do-release-upgrade` again to get on the daily train again
<mokush> valorie: so I'll just do dist-upgrade from now on, won't have to do another release upgrade once trusty is out?
<Addle> mokush: Correct
<valorie> so I'm going to quit and restart into the new kernel again, and see if cgmanager, qt4-default, and qdbus-qt5 do the trick
<valorie> oh, workspace-bin, himmm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<trung> I got some really weird problems: if I launch an application using krunner (the Alt+F2) the application's fonts will look very ugly (doesn't seem to be affected by my settings at all). On the other hand launching that same application through a terminal works fine
<valorie> that's really bizarre
<valorie> how about trying it from konsole as well?
<trung> let me try
<trung> konsole works fine
<trung> (earlier I used Yakuake but I think it should be the same)
<valorie> trung: perhaps file a bug against krunner
<valorie> although a replacement is being written
<valorie> still, that's just plain odd
<valorie> yakuake <3
<trung> I am installing Synapse to replace krunner at the moment
<trung> some time ago I disabled Akonadi and Nepomuk since my system would pause every 30s or so
<trung> Krunner hasn't worked well since
<trung> newly added applications don't show up on search
<trung> oh and Yakuake would be my favorite application ever if it wasn't for the fact that creating new tab doesn't keep the same directory
<trung> :(
<hateball> well if you disabled nepomuk, of course krunner wont work properly
<trung> well I like KDE but nepomuk/akonadi would make everything unusable :/
<trung> CPU spikes too often
<hateball> have you done any distro upgrades since? nepomuk is not a pig any longer
<hateball> more like a... piglet :p
<hateball> It used to be it reindexed everything on reboot for instance, no longer the case
<trung> I remember it not being so bad some time ago, then (I don't remember when anymore) it started slowing down again and I had to give up
<trung> plus I didn't feel like I was benefitting a lot from it honestly
<valorie> nepomuk is on the way out anyway
<valorie> turn it on, let baloo take over, and enjoy
<trung> do you have the same problem with Yakuake? Where new tabs would not keep the old one's folder?
<valorie> I don't want the old folder, so I don't see that as a problem
<hateball> I don't use yakuake, but maybe you can set it to open the new tab in $(pwd) ?
<hateball> in konsole that is: konsole --new-tab --workdir $(pwd)
<hateball> if one likes tabs, that is
<trung> yakuake seems to be based on konsole (I don't know how it works honestly) but they emulate the tabs in a different way from konsole
<trung> there doesn't seem to be an option to do what you described
<trung> but why don't you like tabs? They seem awfully useful for me
<valorie> I use them occasionally
<hateball> trung: I like tabs, I was just saying. If you dont, dont use --new-tab :p
<hateball> my only annoyance with konsole is that it all runs as the same process, even if you open new windows
<hateball> and so --new-tab will open in the first opened window, not the current one -_-
<Anpu> hi, would be better to install Kubuntu OS on SSD and keep my /home or data disk on HDD ?
<Walex> Anpu: depends entirely on what you do with one or the other. Many small files frequently accessed? SSD is better.
<Walex> Anpu: and of couse on how big SSD, root partition and '/home'.
<Anpu> Walex: I was thinking to install Kubuntu on SSD for additinal performance (right?) then throw my large files on HDD but I can also create on SSD /var/name folder to which I could link some dot folders from my home (.cache and similar - if this is ok, any recommendations whixh would be the best?)
<Anpu> and your "many small files accesses frequently" sounds just like OS activity
<hateball> If you're brave, you can use btrfs and hot relocation
<Walex> Anpu: that depends what you do with the OS files.
<Walex> Anpu: and whether for example you have Maildir mailboxes
<Anpu> hateball: hehe it was offered earlier (and now on default) on opensuse but I wasn't really feeling safe with it, thus returned to ext4
<Anpu> Walex: right, got it. Thanks for help!
<hateball> there is also the option of bcache
<Anpu> actually now that I think, /tmp might be a faolder with large files sometimes
<Anpu> folder*
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Anpu> I believe I ll set everything go on SSD /home included but will mount HDD in /home/data for example. And that should do I believe
<Anpu> morning BluesKaj
<Walex> Anpu: that may be a sensible compromise.
<BluesKaj> hi Anpu
<ussher_> Anpu: thats how I've got mine.  works great.
<Boogcelot> Hi!
<Boogcelot> I need your help!
<Boogcelot> any expert on "can't read superblock" error?
<Walex> Boogcelot: read 'dmesg' it will most likely tell you why.
<Boogcelot> pfu
<Boogcelot> device reported invalid CHS sector 0
<Walex> Boogcelot: that's rather sad.
<Boogcelot> :)
<Walex> Boogcelot: either the device is completely dead or it is not connected correctly. If it is not a physical device it is misconfigured.
<Boogcelot> oh...
<Boogcelot> so it means the hdd is damaged?
<Walex> Boogcelot: it is unlikely that it is just sector 0 that is dead.
<Walex> Boogcelot: who knows? too few details.
<Boogcelot> I could tell you more about the error :)
<Walex> Boogcelot: have a look at the outputs of 'hdparm -I /dev/...' and 'smartctl -A /dev/...' to get an idea.
<Boogcelot> it's just that it's very long
<Walex> Boogcelot: put it in bpaste.net
<Boogcelot> so, for smartctl -A
<Boogcelot> the result is
<Boogcelot> Probable ATA device behind a SAT layer
<Boogcelot> then I continue with smartctl -A -d ata
<Boogcelot> "Read Device identity failed: permission denied"
<Walex> Boogcelot: so you are hiding several crucial facts about your configuration.
<Boogcelot> tell me Walex the details tha tyou need
<Boogcelot> I will try my best to provide everything :D
<Boogcelot> I had a NAS Iomega device which doesn't work anymore. The hard drive is from there.
<Walex> Boogcelot: that looks like a dead drive, guessing wildly. BTW this is not the right channel for that, ##hardware or ##Linux are far more appropriate.
<Walex> Boogcelot: also, how is your maybe-dead drive connected to your PC?
<Boogcelot> directly via SATA cable
<Walex> then 'smartctl -A' would not be saying that. Unless the drive is really completely dead.
<Walex> Boogcelot: does it get listed by 'lsscsi'
<Boogcelot> what is Isscsi? sorry for asking... :|
<Walex> Boogcelot: "lsscsi" the first letter is ell
<Boogcelot> I don't get exactly what you want me to do :|
<dougl> BluesKaj, "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<dougl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dougl>  xserver-xorg-video-all : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installed" is my error on dist-upgrade after I have installed nvidia drivers and I know -f will fix is but I dont want to lose my nvidia drivers so I am not sure if I have to manually uninstall xserver-xorg-video-all
<BluesKaj> dougl, if the nvidia driver is working ( nouveau is the default nvidia driver) then you casn reinstall the nvidia optional driver from additional drivers if the nouveau driver becomes default...blacklisting the nouveau is an option , but then it's no longer a fall back in the additional driver breaks
<BluesKaj> if the additional driver breaks, that is
<dougl> so I can safely -f to fix and I would still be usining nvidia but nouveau is back up?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dougl> thank you my friend appreciate the help - gonna do that right now
<trung_> does anyone use Synapse launcher? How does it look for applications?
<trung_> I tried putting some .desktop files in /etc/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications but it couldn't find those
<trung_> (these do show up on KDE application menu)
<trung_> it can easily find other applications i.e. those installed via the marketplace or apt-get
<dougl> Hey BluesKaj, thanks wasn't doing the updates until I had that issue resolved - thanks for the help... I gotta run and finnish painting my church just wanted you to feel used, abused and appreciated :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, good luck with the painting :)
<dougl> Thanks :0
<dougl> err :P
<pramiti> I have kdelib5 dev version 4.11 installed.. can u tell how to install new version ?
<pramiti> while doing cmake its gives me following error : http://pastebin.com/jHqUeQne
<Raeth> test
<Pici> failed
<Raeth> lol
<pramiti> i am getting following error : please help
<pramiti> i am not able to upload higher version ?? using sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> pramiti, after updating , run sudo apt-get upgrade and make sure you have kubuntu backports enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pramiti> BlueKaj: wat exactly be the line in sources.list ?
<pramiti> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pramiti> i have this line in the file
<BluesKaj> pramiti, it contains this,  archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/xxxxx backports , xxxx being your OS version
<Walex> pramiti: your question is way too ambiguous.
<Walex> pramiti: are you trying to upgrade the version of KDE?
<pramiti> Walex: i was installing kdepimlibs using cmake and it was giving me following error : it requires higher version of kdelibs5-dev
<BluesKaj> now he tells us
<pramiti> BluesKaj: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-backports main restricted universe multiverse   then this is the backport mentioned in source.list
<Walex> pramiti: then you are a very advanced developer who understands very well how to build KDE, and we cannot be so presumptuous as to teach you how to do it.
<BluesKaj> yeah thats it , but you didn't say you were compiling from source instead pramiti
<pramiti> Walex: no i was doing because of to build a patch in kmail which requires kdepimlibs..
<Walex> pramiti: if you know KDE and its build system so well that you build your own backports, it is difficult to find help in this channel which is mostly for simple issues.
<BluesKaj> pramiti, ok well you're obviously on the right track since the backports don't have what you require, but you could have told us that first
<Walex> pramiti: however if what you want is newer versions of KDE, the semi-official Kubuntu KDE PPA can give you precompiled packages.
<pramiti> i was an trying to build  build a patch for bugs regarding kde.. I have just started as open source contributor .. like for example this : https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=kmail
<pramiti> I have kubuntu 13.01
<pramiti> 13.10
<pramiti> i just want newer version of kdelibs5-dev
<Walex> pramiti: then perhaps you can discuss this on #KDE-devel. Probably they will advise you to develop against a full current version of the KDE sources.
<Walex> pramiti: alternatively you can download the relevant source-deb packages, add a patch to those, and rebuild.
<Walex> pramiti: alternatively you can download the relevant source-deb packages for 13.10, add a patch to those, and rebuild.
<Walex> pramiti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb for example
<pramiti> Walex : i want to know if i install a package of version 12.01 and try to install using installaion manager ..it says older version installed.. and if i remove older version.. it still say u have older version install
<Walex> pramiti: if you are trying to mix versions from sources and from packages you are a very advanced developer capable of doing very subtle tricks and I can't help with that.
<pramiti> Walex: ohh okk.. no i am totally new ... i am not sure what should i do..
<Walex> pramiti: the first thing would be to ask questions of the form "I have setuo this ... and I get this exact error message .... when I try to do ...." :-)
<Walex> pramiti: but it seems that your goal is to contribute patches to KDE (you may be one of the IIT students with an assignment like that, guessing wildly).
<pramiti> Walex: yes.. :)
<Walex> pramiti: if your goal is to contribute patches, probably the best idea is to use the pre-packages sources debs corresponding to the distribution release you have, unpack them, rebuild them, and all will be consistent and give you no trouble,
<Walex> pramiti: you first test should be to understand how to rebuild a source .deb for KDE without doing any modifications to it.
<pramiti> next time ill definetly ask question properly :)
<Walex> pramiti: since you would be using source .debs that have been used to build the same version binary .debs, it will all work nice.
 * Walex is an optimist
<Walex> have you tried doing that 'apt-get source ....' command?
<BluesKaj>  uhm yeah, in best case scenario Walex ")
<pramiti> Walex : umm i have done sudo pat-get update and upgrade
<Walex> BluesKaj: every other alternative is far worse, and these IIT students have only 6-8 weeks to do their project
<Walex> pramiti: perfect, after 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' you have the lastest *binary* packages.
<Walex> pramiti: pramiti now please find which source package was used to build the binary package you want to enhance, and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<pramiti> Walex: okk :)
<pramiti> thanxs 4 help :)
<Walex> pramiti: people in the West have a high opinion of IIT students: http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2003-09-15/
<Walex> BluesKaj: is there a less painful way to add a patch to a Kubuntu KDE package than that? I hope there is :-).
<pramiti> ohh lol  X)
<Walex> pramiti: to find the source package there is a search tool here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Walex> pramiti: to find the source package there is a search tool here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Walex, not sure, I don't compile/patch much. I'm a home user with no coding or pc language/software education
 * Walex backports patches to .debs at work to maintain local forks
<pramiti> Walex: ohh this is nice.. can u tell me ubuntu and kubuntu have same packages version ?
<pramiti> or one os more updated than the other ?
<Walex> pramiti: they use almost entirely the same archives. They are just different menus of packages from the same archives.
 * BluesKaj is an old windows user who discovered linux after retirement
<pramiti> Walex : ok :)
<Walex> pramiti: http://search.dilbert.com/search?w=indian%20institute&method=and&isort=date&view=list
<Walex> pramiti: another "package rebuild" HOWTO: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<tekkbuzz> pramiti: have you tried also  apt-get dist-upgrade   and/or   do-release-upgrade   which would bring you to the latest release.
<tekkbuzz> ^^ ?
<pramiti> tekkbuzz.. yes i have tried.. the latest version is 4.11.5.. and it require 4.12..
<tekkbuzz> ahh, okay, carry-on then.
<BluesKaj> tekkbuzz, do-release-upgrade tries to upgrade the OS to the next official release which in 13.10 will not do anything
<tekkbuzz> BluesKaj: guess I didn't follow the thread close enough :)
<BluesKaj> tekkbuzz, he\s compiling from source anyway since he needs a patch for kmail
<Walex> pramiti: why does it require 4.12? If you are using the 4.11.5 source .debs that's not a problem.
<Walex> BluesKaj: he is trying to _write_ a patch for KMail.
<Walex> pramiti: also note the existance of the 4.12 backports from the PPA.
<BluesKaj> Walex, ok noted
<Walex> pramiti: also note that only very experienced developers would mix non-Kubuntu sources with Kubuntu binary packages.
<BluesKaj> this discussion is better off in kubuntu-devel IMO
<pramiti> Walex: yes i should use the backports instead.. http://www.noobslab.com/2014/01/install-kde-412-in-ubuntulinux.html
<moixe> holaaa
<moixe> algun español por aqui?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pramiti> i am trying this command : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and it is giving me following error : Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<guestVjGfe8> hi
<guestVjGfe8> koi
<pramiti> i am trting to install kde 12.0 backports sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and i am getting following error : Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<Walex> try without "backports".
<pramiti> Walex : same error
<JoshStrobl> Hey, anyone know why kUbuntu 14.04 Beta 2 is booting into KDE Plasma Active tablet view for me? I have guest additions installed. Anyone to manually switch out of Active?
<JoshStrobl> nvm got it working
<Walex> pramiti: strange. Try adding these two lines to '/etc/apt/sources.list': http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203781/
<thor_> anybody else get a dbus error after last update?
<rohan> are people having problems with desktop effects and KDE on kubuntu 14.04?
<rohan> all my desktop effects are broken
<rohan> panel transparency is broken
<BluesKaj> rohan, if you're using OpenGL and raster in desktop effects, you might have those problems with intel graphics, nvidia seems immune to these problems
<rohan> BluesKaj: yep, intel. and effects like cover switch for window switcher is broken
<rohan> wifi and networkingmanager also broken for people?
<BluesKaj> not with broadcom
<rohan> hm.. i think it's more a NM issue than an intel driver issue
<BluesKaj> rohan, well my old desktops with nvidia graphics don't have any problems
<rohan> ah, scratch that, wifi just started working after a dist-upgrade.
<rohan> i have an intel-nvidia hybrid (optimus)
<BluesKaj> oh that's different
<BluesKaj> also rohan , 14.04 questions are best asked in #ubuntu+1
<rohan> BluesKaj: correct, but there is no one around to answer them there :)
<rohan> do you know if there is a bug tracking all the intel issues?
<BluesKaj> not sure
<rohan> thanks, BluesKaj :)
<snele> rohan: I don't have optimus system, but i have read that it works in 14.04
<snele> rohan: you have to install nvidia-prime package and latest nvidia driver from driver manager
<snele> rohan: as for desktop effect you can try with resetting kwin to its defaults
<rohan> snele: i have a feeling it's an intel issue that's going around
<snele> rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<snele> then kwin --replace
<rohan> and nvidia-prime does not do power management does it?
<snele> rohan: I don't know. I just read that "optimus works great" in 14.04 ;)
<snele> rohan: many people have problems with desktop effects on kubuntuforums: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65055-KWin-crashes-using-OpenGL-w-kernel-3-13-0-20
<snele> with intel drivers
<rohan> aha.. thanks snele
<snele> workaround is to boot with older kernel
<rohan> snele: why, apt-get helpfully autoremoved that kernel for me!
<Addle> I had hit this bug with intel, where the window contents were black: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1283820   Had to disable compositing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283820 in mesa (Ubuntu) "content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - intel graphics" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pramiti> I am trying to install backports using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa and i am getting following error : Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<pramiti> please help
<Addle> pramiti: Should it not then be: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<pramiti> Addle: ohh yes i have tried this command only.. same error
<Addle> I can definitely say that the PPA line I just gave you is correct. What version of the distro are you on?
<pramiti> kubuntu 13.10
<pramiti> yes i too think its correct. there is some other problem
<pramiti> I have widows 8 and kubuntu 13.10
<Addle> Indeed. Very strange.
<pramiti> Addle : i tried this solution: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/fix-cannot-add-ppa-please-check-that.html
<Addle> I assume you can, say, ping www.google.com ?
<pramiti> but this doesnt work..
<pramiti> Addle: yes net is working properly
<Addle> pramiti: Can you 'ping keyserver.ubuntu.com' ?
<pramiti> Addle: no
<Addle> pramiti: Ahah, that might be the issue...
<DLP2> how's it going people?
<Addle> The key should be fetched from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Addle> DLP2: Good, you?
<DLP2> awesome!
<DLP2> lovin' linux
<Addle> Excellent XD
<pramiti> Addle: i tried wget www.google.com its working but ping google.com is not working
<Addle> If you can get that key at the URL I gave and put it in a file, you should be able to add it manually, but if you can't get to the keyserver, that's the real problem to be solved.
<pramiti> it shows unknown host while ping. but wget www,google.com shows no problem
<pramiti> Addle: I should store the file at ?
<pramiti> Addle: i am able to store using wget keyserver.ubuntu.com
<pramiti> but it stores the html page
<Addle> pramiti: Ok, looking for the command to add it manually. Been a while :)
<Addle> pramiti: Yeah, you need to wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Addle> Ahah
<Addle> Let's say you saved the key as key.txt, then do: sudo apt-key add ./key.txt
<Addle> key.txt in your current directory, of course, probably your home dir.
<Addle> You can then add these lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Addle> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu saucy main
<Addle> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu saucy main
<pramiti> Addle: shpuld it be ~/.key.txt ?
<Addle> pramiti: I'd suggest ~/key.txt
<Addle> pramiti: But either will work. You can just delete the key file when you've done importing it.
<pramiti> Addle: it says sudo apt-key add ./key.txt gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<pramiti> i mean when i did sudo command its says no valid OpenPGP found
<Addle> If you saved it as ~/key.txt, then also do sudo apt-key add ~/key.txt
<Addle> Also take a look in the file and make sure it's a proper key. Should start with the line "-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----"
<pramiti> Addle: okk done.. then nest step is to add repositories ?
<Addle> pramiti: Yep
<pramiti> Addle: someone told me before never to make changes in source.list. should i still do ?
<Addle> Just add the two lines I gave into your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Probably at the end.
<Addle> Yeah, just don't mess up other lines. And always a good idea to make a backup first.
<Addle> You can also probably add it using synaptic or other such package manager, if you want.
<Addle> Normally, you don't have to do that, since add-apt-repository does it.
<pramiti> Addle: still the same error :(
<Addle> Alas, I have company and I have to bail on this one, for now.
<Addle> Perhaps someone else will kick in and figure out what the heck is going on with your system. :)
<pramiti> Addle: ok :(
<pramiti> okk..
<pramiti> I am trying to install backports using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa and i am getting following error : Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<Addle> pramiti: Oh, don't add-apt-repository again. It'll just import the key (which I thought you'd done) and add the lines I gave you to your sources.list. After that, just update the package list and off you go.
<pramiti> Addle: what command should i write ? sudo apt-get update ?
<Addle> pramiti: Yes
<OerHeks> pramiti, show us the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<pramiti> OerHeks: output of which command ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pramiti> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/kj9YUtLd for sudo apt-get update
<Guest51773> g'day   all....need help with sound first, startup issues maybe later
<Guest51773> anyone alert, or is everyone just parked?
<valorie> Guest51773: what problem with sound?
<valorie> it helps to state the problem clearly
<Guest51773> one of my sound cards (one I normally use) isn't even showing up
<Guest51773> sometimes neither show up as listed
<valorie> which kubuntu are you running?
<Guest51773> latest lts version i believe
<valorie> lts, saucy, trusty?
<valorie> ah, 12.10 then
<Guest51773> yep
<valorie> have you any reason to suspect that it is software rather than hardware problems?
<Guest51773> installed it around xmastime, and thought I had the video card's sound permanently depreciated,
<Guest51773> valorie: not sure, reinstalling phonon didn't work
<valorie> I wouldn't imagine that would affect things one way or the other
<valorie> might be time to vacuum out the box and check all the connections
<Guest51773> valorie: it was working fine this aft, then a youtube video crashed, I had to hardboot, and hasn't worked since
<valorie> very suspicious that the cards appear and disappear randomly
<valorie> if the cards themselves are fine, I'd look at the cables
<valorie> once you verify that your hardware is good, then you can start software troubleshooting
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest51773> valorie: I do think the cards are fine, yes
<valorie> I've seen connectors be the problem more often
<valorie> connectors/cables
<Guest51773> or rather, the on-mobo sound is fine, I don't want to use the on-video-card sound that does show up the most often
<valorie> right
<Guest51773> it is the mobo-sound that the speakers are connected to, after all
<valorie> you will probably find `alsamixer` and `pavucontrol` useful
<valorie> both of which you'll have to install
<valorie> alsamixer works in the konsole, using arrow keys and such
<valorie> pavucontrol works on pulseaudio, which is where sound is controlled
<Guest51773> ,k, I just did the pacmd-->list-sinks, and only the ati-cedar card is showing up -- not the mobo-via driver I want
<Guest51773> I've used alsamixer before, not the pavulcontrol...never tried the pacmd until now
<valorie> like I said, opening up your box can save you a lot of software troubleshooting time, Guest51773
<valorie> and if everything looks good, you only have scratches on your hands
<Guest51773> valorie: I know, as I built this box myself, but since there are no internal cables anyway, there's not much point in that
<valorie> ok
<valorie> anyway, the writers of the pages linked to you above know way more than I do
<valorie> although I've worked through them before and found them helpful in restoring sound
<Guest51773> yeah, I've used them before myself for years, but they're not helping me much now, beyond what I already know
<Guest51773> e.g. aplay -l is listing only the ati-cedar device, which I already knew...the via sound isn't showing up
<valorie> perhaps #solid can help more, since it seems to be a problem with detecting devices available
<valorie> (kde channel)
<Guest51773> thx, i'd never heard of that channel
<valorie> good luck!
<Guest51773> thank you for trying
<valorie> nothing worse than crappy sound
<valorie> my sympathy
<Guest51773> or none at all, heheh
#kubuntu 2014-04-05
<krissi> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 14.04 and i can't find my mic
<valorie> hi krissi - 14.04 help in #ubuntu+1
<ironhoof> Hey, just a quickie I hope, but a friend of mine wants a good e-mail pop notifier, in the kubuntu install I gave him. You have any recommendations?
<kde_new> hi how do i make krunner search my pdf docs. Gnome shell shows the docs when i press the super key and search but kde does not show it. My Docs are placed in the Documents directory in home but i still dont see it getting properly searched. Any settings to enable for better search and any tags to be added in Dolphin for this ?
<kde_new> i am using Kubuntu 13.10 KDE 4.12.3
<Caucas> are you sure krunner is able to do that?
<kde_new> Caucas: how do you search docs. i see only few getting searched. I understand the search daemon which starts with Alphabet N does that but how do you trigger it. I believe its only through krunner right ?
<kde_new> Caucas: i mean i want something like what i see in gnome-shell. I press Super button and i search for some pdf and i type the name and it shows it and i press enter thats it. Can i do something like this in KDE ?
<Caucas> I think the krunner scope is limited. He doesn't have access to file system, so you can install KSearch and enjoy ;)
<kde_new> Caucas: so by default you cannot do this in KDE. you need an other application to be installed is it ? :o
<Caucas> you can aslo use console ;)
<Caucas> Or Dolphin finder
<kde_new> oh ok i was under the impression that i can do this from krunner like how gnome shell does straight
<Graf_Westerholt> kde_new, you can enable Nepomuk-Search-Plugin in Krunner. ;)
<kde_new> Graf_Westerholt: how do i do that ?
<Graf_Westerholt> kde_new, do you not have a „settings“-button in krunner?
<kde_new> oh ok so by default is disabled and we have to manually enable it. On enabling it i can search all my docs from krunner. Is that right .
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess.
<Graf_Westerholt> Why do you not just try it?
<Guest58613> hello
<ussher_> hi
<Guest58613> i just test it for fun
<ussher_> having fun?
<Guest58613> yeah
<ussher_> great. :)
<Guest58613> I'm a new linuxer how can i start
<kubuntu_beta> Hello :)
<kubuntu_beta>  Can Kubuntu be installed within windows?
<kubuntu_beta> 	/j  ubuntu+1
<goose00014000> If you needed a particular command in Linux while using the console, but you didn't know what the command was and didn't have internet access, is there a particular command you can use to search for it? Consider both of these scenarios: 1) You have a vaque memory of what the command is or you remember what the first couple of letters of the command are; 2) You don't remember the command at all and
<alucardromero> Hi everybody, question here: Acer Aspire 772G here, UEFI disabled (SecureBoot as well), boots to GUI just fine (as you can see I'm typing in Quassel, however while installing, Windows partition isn't accounted for in partitioner.  But in File Manager, I see the partition.  Any clues on how to get Win7 partition seen?
<alucardromero> I have read a lot of the documentation on ubuntuforums.org
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soa2ii> Hi. I just tried the 14.04 beta and if you choose german during install you still end up on a half translated KDE session after installation … is this a known bug or expected behaviour?
<lordievader> soa2ii: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1 until Trusty is released.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hdy> Hallo! Ich habe Probleme mit der Farbtiefe meiner Ati Radeon 3650 unter KDE 4.11.5! Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo man die Fartiefe ändern kann?
<lordievader> !de | hdy
<ubottu> hdy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hdy> Danke für die Info und Sorry!
<hdy> Es gibt leider kein kbuntu-de, na ja... Ich werde weiter suchen ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> hdy, klar gibt es  #kubuntu-de
<naftilos76> Hi i am trying to use some kind of dvd ripping app in kubuntu but the output files in dvdrip and acidrip are a few kbytes and that's it. Could it be a missing installed package related to the codecs?
<Mamarok> what alternative is there to parted? Apparently I ran into a double free error and all frontends I know use libparted as well (partitionmanager and kvpm)
<ikonia> Mamarok: that's worrying
<ikonia> parteds pretty much become the standard for most
<Mamarok> yes, so having a double free error is really not good
<Mamarok> there is fdisk maybe? Haven't used that in ages
<Mamarok> I tried partitionmanagaer, then kvpm, then parted directly, all produce the same error
<Mamarok> so libparded is to blame :(
<lordievader> Mamarok: Fdisk doesn't support gpt, so it is an alternative for mbr based disks.
<Mamarok> apparently a similar error was already reported in 2009, and there was a gcc4 patch: bug 371595
<ubottu> bug 371595 in parted (Ubuntu) "parted crashes with "double free or corruption" message" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371595
<Mamarok> with a much older version of parted though, current is 2.3
<Mamarok> but that bug above is related to long path names, I have a simple /dev/sdb
<Mamarok> I just wonder why we use such an old version, current is 3.1, released in 2012
<Mamarok> and apparently that was solved in 3.1: from the changelog of 3.1:
<Mamarok> libparted: avoid an invalid free when creating many partitions in
<Mamarok>   a GPT partition table.  [bug introduced in parted-1.9.0]
 * Mamarok goes to fetch version 3.1
<lordievader> Mamarok: That might be the sync from Debian, stable offers 2.3-12.
<OerHeks> gdisk supports gpt too
<lordievader> !info parted trusty
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-18 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 182 kB
<OerHeks> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1 (saucy), package size 337 kB, installed size 770 kB
<Mamarok> why do we use such an old parted library?
<Mamarok> I know why: "Parted (post-2.4) no longer has the ability to create and modify file systems"
<ikonia> Mamarok: this just seems silly
<Mamarok> totally
<Mamarok> like going back to the stone age
<ikonia> it seems more silly as libparted is becoming 'the' standard
<Mamarok> then maybe we have to rethink the standard, seriously
<lordievader> Doesn't parted give you a warning when you use it to make filesystems?
<ikonia> Mamarok: or maybe actually keep up to date with bug fixes (especially critical ones) on the standard
<Mamarok> yeah, but hey, a simple parted -l on /dev/sdb causes the crash, I never even come mear to create a partition or a file system
<Mamarok> near*
<lordievader> Oeh, that's nasty.
<ctabuyo> hello
<ctabuyo> I´m windows user and I wanna change to Linux but I don´t like ubuntu´s visual aspect. So I´m wondering if in kubuntu you can download the same programms that in ubuntu?
<ctabuyo> please help me
<lordievader> ctabuyo: Jup, it even uses the same core ;)
<ctabuyo> Thank you lordievader I´m gonna install kubuntu in my pc :)
<lordievader> \o/
<OerHeks> ctabuyo, kubuntu might have better versions of programs, K3B <> brasero and more
<ctabuyo> I never changed to Linux because I like to play games with my pc but today I read about wine. Someone here uses Wine for games? Does it ralentize the frame rate?
<lordievader> ctabuyo: Somethings work well in Wine, others not so much. [1] is a quite usefull resource for Wine. [1] http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ctabuyo> Thank you very much lordievader, I hope I´ll be too much happy in Linux than in Windows(It´s an horrible SO)...
<Roey> hey all how do I know if I have the IRQPOLL linux option enabled?
<ronnoc> Riddell: Many cool new Ku artworks being added to the Kubuntu Forum, if you're looking for something to blog about :)
<ronnoc> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php?35-Artwork
<OerHeks> ronnoc sure, thanks for the url
<ronnoc> OerHeks: anytime
<Roey> hey all how do I know if I have the IRQPOLL linux option enabled?
<Voyage> hi
<Voyage> How to add scanner in kubuntu?
<Voyage> !scanner | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage, please see my private message
<Voyage> How to add scanner in kubuntu?
<Voyage> it seems I cant get my scanner detected and usable, I have installed sane/xsane/hplib and used following http://pastie.org/8997102 but seems like with no luck. Any help?
<Voyage> the printer is detected though
<Roey> hey all how do I know if I have the IRQPOLL linux option enabled?
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/8997133 any help for scanner?
<valorie> ronnoc: the newest images I see on kub-forums is 2006!
<valorie> someone needs to upload something new and get people stirred up again
<valorie> ronnoc: I was using the url wrong; now I see the new stuff
<valorie> really interesting
<ronnoc> valorie: lol
<ronnoc> :)
<ronnoc> would be so much easier for things like artwork if bodega was implemented to replace GHNS. Sigh.
<Guest55489> hi Im experience weird behavior with Muon discover. when I search for something, many packages do not show up. However if search in the package manager they do
<Guest55489> all the ppas seem to be configured correctly. Is this normal?\
<valorie> Guest55489: if you search specifically for one of the missing packages, does it show up?
<valorie> ronnoc: work in progress
<valorie> and in fact, the kubuntuforums people will be able to set up their own bodega if they want
<valorie> the few sales could support the forum
<valorie> or they could offer memberships
<Guest55489> no it doesn't
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> discover is set up to offer applications, not packages
<valorie> so I would say if something is part of an app, rather than an app, then you won't find it
<valorie> but if it is missing applications, then please file on/find and comment on a bug
<Guest55489> ok this makes sense, how does it decide the difference between packages and apps
<valorie> I'm not sure
<valorie> perhaps by dependencies
<valorie> applications have them
<valorie> but are in general not dependencies of anything beyond the meta-packages such as kubuntu-desktop
<Guest55489> alright thanks that explains alot
<valorie> tbh, I don't like software centers, so I use muon package manager or the cli
<valorie> apt-cache search is pretty neato
<ronnoc> valorie: bodega allows tagging to determine what type of content it is
<ronnoc> so determining what's an app vs. a wallpaper vs. a plasmoid is pretty simple
<valorie> yes, I can hardly wait for us to be able to use it
<valorie> kde-look and kde-apps is filled with junk and spam
<valorie> not a nice face for kde to the world
#kubuntu 2014-04-06
<ronnoc> valorie: no doubt!
<L0uChe> salut tout le monde j'ai un souci avec ma wifi je n'arrive pas a le connecter :/
<L0uChe> es'que quelle q'un aurais une solution a m'apporter ?
<valorie> !fr | L0uChe
<ubottu> L0uChe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L0uChe> ha sorry :)
<L0uChe> thank you
<valorie> you are welcome; good luck
<nunzio> hello?
<dv_> hello
<dv_> I want to install the skulpture kde style, but I notice it depends on kwin active
<dv_> also, apt-get then decides to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, so I wonder if doing this is a bad idea
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<OerHeks> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<rcw2> hi
<mamat> hi
<mamat> hi rcw2
<MelRay> clear
<posthuman> hey guys i installed xenmanager on ubuntu 12.04  but im running into some  error while syncronising. It says ResponseNotReady  Done .... using  xen-server 6.2
<Stu> hey all
<Stu> been trying to decide as a noob to linux what distro...kubuntu looks it might make the transition from windows to linux...can i get some thoughts on this
<Stu> whoops make it easier
<Stu> lol
<ikonia> Stu: what information do you actually want ?
<Stu> since i am switching from windows to linux...would you recommend this a good distro for a noob such as myself
<DarthFrog> Stu:  Yes, for the most part.  You will have learn some new things, as it is different from Windows.  if you can cope with that, welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<Stu> sweet.  i mean is there any command line stuff i need to know
<ikonia> Stu: we had this conversation in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Stu: it's a personal preference, try using it live and see if you like it
<ikonia> if you don't like it, try another to get the feel
<Stu> im so confused
<Stu> lol
<ikonia> not sure what's confusing about this
<Stu> i dont know what the hell im doing
<ikonia> some people like a distro - others don't
<DarthFrog> Stu:  Need to know?  No.  Would like complete control over your machine, yes.
<ikonia> try using the distro live as I told you in #ubuntu, see if YOU like it
<Stu> okay sorry about the double posting in the chat
<ikonia> Stu: you'll get a lot better information if when you ask for advice, you follow the advice, rather than changing channel and asking it again
<Stu> ur right...sorry for my ignorance
<Stu> good thing i got a stack of dvd's to burn this bad boy and ubuntu too
<ikonia> no need to apologise, I don't personally care
<ikonia> you can do what you want in terms of use/not use a distro
<DarthFrog> Stu:  Ubuntu is probably more newbie-friendly.  Kubuntu is more power user-friendly. :-)  But it's for newbs, too.
<ikonia> that's just nonsense
<ikonia> kubuntu is not "power user"
<ikonia> it's just as welcoming to new users as any other desktop
<DarthFrog> ikonia:  I said _more_ power-user friendly
<ikonia> and I said "nonsense"
<ikonia> it's not "more poweruser" friendly at all
<ikonia> it's just a desktop the same as any other
<DarthFrog> Then we shall agree to disagree.
<ikonia> in what way is it more power user friendly then ?
<DarthFrog> I'm _not_ saying it's not for newcomers, not at all.
<ikonia> then why did you just say it's more power user friendly
<DarthFrog> It doesn't have Unity getting int the way.
<ikonia> no, it has kde gettting in the way
<ikonia> so please try to at least be realistic
<ikonia> if you don't like unity - fine
<ikonia> but to say kde is more power user friendly because you don't like unity is just bad
<DarthFrog> OK, please drop the topic.
<DarthFrog> I don't really care.
<Stu> good lord....
<ikonia> then please do'nt make stuff up advise people
<DarthFrog> You're an op and I'm not.
<ikonia> being an op has nothing to do with it
<Stu> op?
<ikonia> operator of the channel
<Stu> kde?  unity?
<ikonia> don't worry about it
<Stu> lol
<Stu> ugh
<DarthFrog> Hey, it's my _opinion_.  You don't like it. fine.
<ikonia> DarthFrog: you're welcoem to your opinion but you don't seem to be able to back it up at all
<DarthFrog> Stu:  This is a tempest in a teapot.  Ignore what ikonia and I are blathering about.
<ikonia> other than "its not unity"
<DarthFrog> No, you're challenging my opinion and I simply don't care.
<ikonia> DarthFrog: then expalin it a little
<ikonia> I'm interested
<DarthFrog> I've always found KDE to be much more capable than GNOME.
<ikonia> how is kde more friendly to power users
<DarthFrog> KDE: How can I help you to do what you want to do?  GNOME: I'm sorry Dave, I can't let you do that.
<ikonia> such as ?
<DarthFrog> Ease of configuration, for a start.
<ikonia> such as ?
<DarthFrog> Stu:  Kubuntu is KDE based, Ubuntu is Unity/GNOME based.  These are desktop environments.  Which one you use is totally a matter of personal perference.
<Stu> and thats where im confused.  im gonna throw it on a vbox and go from there
<DarthFrog> Stu:  Either environment can run the apps from each environment.
<Stu> i gotcha....i like the kubuntu it kinda looks like mac sorta kinda
<DarthFrog> Actually, I would have said that Unity on Ubuntu is trying to be more like Mac OS.
<BluesKaj> yup, KDE is more familiar looking to windows users
<DarthFrog> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog
<Stu> i cant even run this on a virtual machine on windows...tells me that i dont have the correct processor trype
<Stu> WTJ
<Stu> WTH
<DarthFrog> Stu:  You can boot from the CD (either version) and run a LiveCD version.
<Stu> yeah was gonna try virtual machine first i didnt want to reboot...was downloading something
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, you might be interested in this ppa , it stopped the blanking and fonts probs with OpenGL and raster and it might solve your steam/kwin crashes
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Thanks, I'll give it a shot.  I'm installing Steam on WINE right now.
<Stu> okay so i messed around with ubuntu thru the live cd
<Stu> not bad
<Stu> i just dont like how you cant change the view of alot of things
<Rijack> how up to date does package for Steam in the ubuntu repo stay compared to valve's? the version convention are totally different so I don't know how to tell
<rww> Rijack: it doesn't matter. Steam auto-updates itself into your home folder anyway.
<Rijack> thanks
<Rijack> downloding now
<albert> тест
<pietro10> Hi. I played around with some desktop environment sessions, and one of them changed lightdm to use a differnet theme that I can't switch back with KDE - specifically an Ubuntu-like theme with a list of users on the left, that had a purple background at first but changed to an XFCE one after I tried that. How do I change ti back? I tried removing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (which wasn't there before) but that didn't work. Thanks.
<Snowhog_> pietro10: Do you want to return to using KDM or stick with LightDM?
<pietro10> Snowhog_: oh, I wasn't using lightdm before?
<pietro10> becuase the KDE system settings theme chooser says lightdm on it, and shows the correc tthemes
<pietro10> and I don't have kdm installed
<pietro10> I'm saying KDE is showing one theme, but lightdm is using another
<Snowhog_> pietro10: Open a console and type: sudo install --reinstall lightdm
<Snowhog_> pietro10: This will ensure that all parts of lightdm are installed.
<Snowhog_> pietro10: Sorry!  correction:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<pietro10> oh I think I know what happened
<pietro10> it's unity-greeter
<pietro10> but I can't find out without removing unity..??
<Stu_> hey Darth
<pietro10> trying it; thanks in the meantime Snowhog_
<Stu_> i tried the both of them meaning ubuntu and kubuntu....i like kubuntu better believe it or not
<Stu_> umm okay then
<pietro10> Okay. What's the correct way to change the LightDM greeter used? Thanks.
<pietro10> after trying several desktop environments, GTK+ no longer uses the KDE-dictated icon set. How do I change it back? Thanks.
<pietro10> *also,
<Kristy> Hello, how do I alter my secondary monitor's display color? It's too yellow and probably needs less R and G. Any help is appreciated!
<pietro10> ok screw this I'm going to finish making sure quit events work right on unity and then remove it because it's caused everything so far
<Kristy> Never mind, I found out how to unlock my monitor's menu.
#kubuntu 2015-03-30
<tnkhanh> Jehi
<tnkhanh> hi
<tnkhanh> clear
<tnkhanh> where is my desktop in kubuntu :s
<hunter> h
<tnkhanh> Kubuntu does not have files on desktop like ubuntu?
<justlinux> you can put a file folder widget on the desktop that you can have files in
<tnkhanh> justlinux: ok thanks
<moats> tnkhanh: you can set the wallpaper layout to folder and then you should see your desktop files
<tnkhanh> hm anyone using 15.04 beta2?
<tnkhanh> i seem to have all kinds of bugs
<tnkhanh> now my desktop disappeared
<justlinux> if you are using 15.04 beta2 you can still expect some bugs since it is still not quite release quality yet
<tnkhanh> there is a konsole terminal when I start up (I think because it was on last time I turned off), if I turn the terminal off, its an absolute black screen with a cursor
<danni> is there any way to get the KF5 version of dolphin on the current Vivid beta, I am trying to upgrade some of my plugins and just spent several hours not realising that they weren't working because Kubuntu uses Dolphin from 4
<tnkhanh> does 15.04 beta1 auto update itself to beta2
<sonia_> hi , i need help  to get my wifi work...  try a lot of thing but everything seem to be outdated
<_zxq9_> ooc, what is the difference between "vim.basic" and vim? Just noticed both vim and vi are symlinks to vim.basic.
<_zxq9_> oic... vim.tiny is basically vim stripped back to being vi++, and vim.basic is just vim. Why the name change? bleh, whatever.
<tnkhanh> hi what is a good git gui for kubuntu
<max20121994> Hi
<max20121994> there
<max20121994> it's forum ?
<max20121994> Kubuntu ?
<drawkward> yes max20121994
<max20121994> ok, I have  questions about Kubuntu desktop , because i am a new usert
<max20121994> can you help me ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<max20121994> Good morning you too !
<lordievader> Hey max20121994
<max20121994> Hi lordievader
<max20121994> How can i restore Kubuntu default settings ?
<lordievader> max20121994: Rename ~/.kde or ~/.kde4, however it was called in Kubuntu.
<max20121994> when i installed Kubuntu desktop , there was panel and on panel were folders and files
<max20121994> ok, i try
<max20121994> now
<lordievader> Do note it resets everything.
<max20121994> you mean , it clears all history ?
<Tuf> good day all
<lordievader> o/
<kolp> has anyone seen this on kde startup: "Error - Kopete"
<kolp> Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken..
<kolp> when this happens kopete seems unaffected, but I can't shutdown the machine (nothing happens) and can't install updates ("This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided")
<lordievader> kolp: Sounds like a dbus issue.
<kolp> lordievader: any idea what I can do about it? :)
<lordievader> Is dbus running?
<wooosh_sounds> Hi! - I am using Kubuntu trusty - and I have a problem with my Konversation. It seems to be a qt4/qt5 problem - so #konversation redirected me to this channel…
<wooosh_sounds> If I try to use the /exec command in konversation I get:
<wooosh_sounds> qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<wooosh_sounds> on the command line (if I started Konversation from the terminal)
<wooosh_sounds> I tried to simply fix it with a symlink :p - but that did not work :(
<wooosh_sounds> [D-Bus] Error: Can't write into status view.
<wooosh_sounds>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus exists of course
<wooosh_sounds> sorry! qt4! --> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus exists
<kolp> lordievader: yes, both system and session
<lordieva1er> kolp: What does qdbus return?
<wooosh_sounds> if anyone has an idea how I could fix that - or where I should go on - please ping me or leave me a message :)
<lordieva1er> It should return a bunch of stuff.
<kolp> lordievader: quite a lot, mentions klauncher: https://paste.kde.org/pm4urg6ui
<lordievader> Oke, that looks good :)
<lordievader> What does 'dbus-launch kopete' do?
<kolp> lordievader: hmm, it starts a new kopete just fine, though that kopete doesn't show up in the system tray
<lordievader> kolp: Yeah, that is because it is launching a new dbus. Try logging out and back in.
<kolp> I can't (unless I use 'shutdown -h now') because all of the relevant buttons don't work :)
<kolp> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> kolp: Open a tty and issue 'sudo service lightdm restart
<lordievader> '
<kolp> that didn't go well :)
<kolp> I ended up with a black screen and ctrl-alt-f1 tec not working. had to ctrl-alt-del to get out of it. however, after the reboot kopete didn't throw that error. the reboot etc buttons are still dead, though
<kolp> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> kolp: Does the powerdevil run?
<lordievader> What version of Kubuntu do you use?
<kolp> no; and latest kubuntu, though I had the very same problem with previous versions
<kolp> it usually went away after a few days
<lordievader> kolp: If you go to System Settings -> Power Management, can you configure things or do you get an error that the power devil is not running?
<kolp> lordievader: seems to work, no error messages
<lordievader> kolp: You don't get error messages when you click the shutdown/reboot buttons?
<kolp> lordievader: no, I can configure stuff in the power management panel, no error regarding powerdevil. but the reboot etc buttosn still don't work.
<lordievader> And they give no errors when pressed?
<kolp> lordievader: nothing
<lordievader> Hmpf
<kolp> :)
<lordievader> kolp: Are you user 1000?
<lordievader> I.e. the first user.
<kolp> lordievader: yes
<kolp> I'll poke around here a bit more. thanks for your help, lordievader
<lordievader> kolp: You should see if you can find poweroff commands in qdbus.
<Ikkan> Good morning !
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<lordievader> o/
<johnflux> I have 14.10.   When I do:  "sudo apt-get install libavcodec54"  it complains "Package 'libavcodec54' has no installation candidate"
<johnflux> But when I check online, I can see the package here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/libavcodec54/6:9.13-1ubuntu1
<johnflux> Why would it be unable to see it?
<lordievader> johnflux: Status is deleted.
<johnflux> lordievader: hmm, but the package "bino" requires it
<lordievader> I read it depends on libavcodec56.
<johnflux> lordievader: where does it says that it's deleted?  There's nothing on that launchpad bage
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/bino/1.4.4-2build3
<lordievader> johnflux: It says so on the launchpad page you linked.
<johnflux> lordievader: hmm, yes, so it does :-D
<johnflux> lordievader: ah, hmm, it seems I have an  old repo that's overriding the ubuntu ones :)
<BluesKaj> the status should use a coloured text to stand out...users don't expect to see a launchpad page fro deleted pacxages
<BluesKaj> for
<lordievader> johnflux: Where did that come from?
<johnflux> lordievader: "        500 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ trusty-getdeb/apps amd64 Packages"
<johnflux> lordievader: I must have added that ages ago.  I don't remember
<lordievader> Whee ppa's...
 * lordievader runs
<Guest72370> hi stupid question, how doable is wayland in 14.10?
<lordievader> Probably not.
<sysop2> I thought that might be the answer.
<sysop2> my problem is I am not upgrading to anything with kde5 till its been out a year, so kde4 probably will never officially get wayland.  I really got bit hard on the whole kde35 to kde4 switch over. and have desire to repeat the experience.
<sysop2> no desire I mean
<sysop2> I mean on kubuntu, suse or something might get it, but I run kubuntu and refuse to switch.
<sysop2> but when it does hopefully this will be mature. https://github.com/Nealefelaen/weston-rift
<lordievader> The 3 -> 4 transistion is precisely the reason things have changes with the 4 -> 5 transistion.
<lordievader> sysop2: You can checkout the live cd of Vivid to check the status of plasma5 for yourself.
<sysop2> lordievader, I appreciate all the hard work you guys are doing but I checked out the tech preview on 14.10 and the lack of widgets was a turn off for me. I normally use lots of widgets.  I will check out the live cd when 15.04 is out, but until I find replacements for or use most of the widgets I need I cant see switching.
<lordievader> sysop2: You should thank the developers ;), I'm only a tester.
<sysop2> or=of.
<sysop2> normally I have nothing but good things to say about KDE in general. in fact I try to convert people to it whenever possible, but 3.5 to 4 still is a sore spot with me.
<sysop2> but you are correct the devs do deserve tons of thanks.
<lordievader> sysop2: Haven't really experienced the 3.5 to 4 transition. Got late to the party, which is a good thing I guess.
<lordievader> sysop2: Devels hang out in #kubuntu-devel by the by.
<carlos_> Any other channel? Anybody speak spanish?
<vbgunz> I'm messing with Kubuntu 15.04. I'm trying to check out bluetooth support but none come out of the box. what is the official bluetooth package that should have come but did not?
<vbgunz> hmm, bluez and bluedevil. I have them both but can't find it in the system tray nor find it in system settings
<vbgunz> btw, the breeze light skin is very pretty. the mini monotone icons are not but everything else is so far
<vbgunz> got it, doesn't look like bluetooth doesn't work by default like it does on 14.10
<Guest2169> Hello together I'm using Kubuntu 15.04 beta 2 and I like very much the breeze dark theme, but how can I change the color of the panel. Because I can't see the Icons in the panel?
<Guest2169> I use the breeze dark icons. And now the panel and the icons are both very light grey.
<Guest2169> No contrast.
#kubuntu 2015-03-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alexbrrsclnt> is there a support channel in spanish for a quick question?
<lordievader> !spanish | alexbrrsclnt
<ubottu> alexbrrsclnt: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexbrrsclnt> kde desktop related
<alexbrrsclnt> thanks
<alexbrrsclnt> maybe someone can help me, i'm using kubuntu 14.04.02 for almost half year at my work office. we have a very poor network connection at the office, and at the times it goes very bad, the  desktop plasmoids slows down
<alexbrrsclnt> i have a pretty good computer with 8gb of ram, so it's not a hardware problem
<alexbrrsclnt> i have the desktop effects on and no problem with them
<alexbrrsclnt> i can change form virtual desktop with the keyboard and go very fast, and the same when i change between apps with alt+tab
<alexbrrsclnt> but the system tray, and other plasmoids go very slow when i use them with the mouse
<alexbrrsclnt> i am sure that the network connection is the problem
<alexbrrsclnt> but i dont know how to fix it
<hateball> That sounds strange indeed
<alexbrrsclnt> maybe anyone have read about it?
<hateball> What are the "other" plasmoids?
<alexbrrsclnt> btw sorry for my english :P
<alexbrrsclnt> the kde menu (alt+f1)
<hateball> I dunno if maybe you have network folders in an applet, or weather or something... but still I've never had such a problem when offline
<hateball> alexbrrsclnt: Can you see if any process uses a lot of CPU when this happens?
<alexbrrsclnt> i dont remember the name in english, the bottom bar with all the apps you are running
<lordievader> Take a look at vmstat, there might be io wait involved.
<alexbrrsclnt> wait, i check monitor
<alexbrrsclnt> plasma-desktop procces is using 125Mb of ram
<alexbrrsclnt> normal amount
<hateball> Yes, and RAM is not CPU :)
<hateball> Anyhow, this would only be relevant when you have a bad network connection
<alexbrrsclnt> oh cpu, sorry
<hateball> And what lordievader said is good
<alexbrrsclnt> i executed vmstat in konsole
<alexbrrsclnt> can i paste the result here?
<alexbrrsclnt> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----
<alexbrrsclnt>  r  b   swpd  libre búfer caché   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st
<alexbrrsclnt>  2  0      0 1398596 405408 2210628    0    0    72    42  225  880  4  1 93  2  0
<alexbrrsclnt> that is a yes, hehe
<lordievader> alexbrrsclnt: You need to keep it running and look at the 'wa' column when a slow down happens.
<hateball> !paste | alexbrrsclnt, for future possibly long pastes
<ubottu> alexbrrsclnt, for future possibly long pastes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexbrrsclnt> ok, sorry
<hateball> No harm done :)
<alexbrrsclnt> what would be a normal value for the 'wa' column?
<alexbrrsclnt> i see 93 everytime i run the command
<lordievader> alexbrrsclnt: It's shifted, you are likely looking at the idle times. Having an io wait of ~90% is bad.
<alexbrrsclnt> ok, running vmstat 1 i see new values each second
<lordievader> Should be less than 20%, preferable even less than 10%.
<alexbrrsclnt> the 'wa' columns shows always almost 90%
<alexbrrsclnt> that bad i think
<alexbrrsclnt> :P
<lordievader> As I said, you are probably looking at idle times. Second column from the right.
<lordievader> Not 3rd column.
<alexbrrsclnt> oh, that is a lot of diference
<alexbrrsclnt> vmstat shows 0, 1, or 2 values
<lordievader> alexbrrsclnt: Could you pastebin some recent output of vmstat?
<alexbrrsclnt> yeah, wait
<alexbrrsclnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10711065/
<alexbrrsclnt> here it is
<lordievader> Oh, that looks quite okay.
<alexbrrsclnt> fyi, at this moment, my network is going very bad, so the only way to change between apps is using the alt+tab, try to select with the mouse from the running apps panel goes for a long wait to see the effect and to make the change
<lordievader> Does the io wait change?
<alexbrrsclnt> which colum i have to look for? io > bi | bo ?
<lordievader> alexbrrsclnt: Still the same, wa, second from the right.
<alexbrrsclnt> ok, no, it shows the same value, always under 4
<lordievader> Hmm, here when the taskbar freezes it is usually a hang on an nfs mount.
<alexbrrsclnt> it's not freeze, its going very slow
<alexbrrsclnt> i dont know how to explain
<alexbrrsclnt> it responds, but you have to wait a lot to see the action run
<alexbrrsclnt> the same if you click in the virtual desktop
<alexbrrsclnt> when changing with ctrl-f1 ~ f4 is almost instantaneus
<lordievader> Perhaps there is something in the logs, syslog or the xsession-errors log?
<alexbrrsclnt> where can i find xsession-errors log?
<lordievader> alexbrrsclnt: In your home dir.
<lordievader> ~/.xsession-errors
<alexbrrsclnt> thanks
<alexbrrsclnt> it has only 3 lines
<alexbrrsclnt> no related i think
<lordievader> Those are not errors, I suppose?
<hateball> alexbrrsclnt: you dont have your /home mounted on NFS or something like that?
<alexbrrsclnt> no,something like 'script for none started at run_im' (it actually is in spanish, i made a pseudo translation :P)
<alexbrrsclnt> i started ksystemlog, i don't see anything that may be an error
<fcomtois> hi everyone
<lordievader> o/
<fcomtois> I just installed Kubuntu Beta 2
<fcomtois> and I was wondering if you guys knew how to mount afp shares through dolphin ?
<alexbrrsclnt> <hateball>no i have a normal instalation
<fcomtois> hey guys, anyone around?
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> fcomtois: What is an afp share anyways?
<fcomtois> Apple Filing Protocol
<lordievader> Meh, I know rarely little about Apple.
<fcomtois> yeah
<fcomtois> it's a relatively archaic protocol since it is my understanding that Apple uses samba nowadays
<mat619> Hi there. I wanted to give 15.04 beta 2 a try on physical hardware, but it turns out I can't start the installer - seems I'm affected by this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1436497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436497 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Fails to start from kubuntu live session with failed to remove /run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit " [High,New]
<lordievader> Auch
<mat619> anyone here got an idea how to work around that issue, so I can install it?
<lordievader> mat619: Does the daily suffer from the same issue?
<mat619> lordievader: no idea, didn't try yet. will do.
<mat619> lordievader: downloading ISOs takes a while for me, sadly, so I'd rather find a workaround if there is one
<mat619> since nobody mentioned any updates solving the issue in the bug report I'm also not sure if the daily would really make a difference
<lordievader> mat619: Please do confirm the bug, and ask around in #kubuntu-devel
<mat619> lordievader: will do, thanks!
<mat619> lordievader: just have to make sure I can actually reproduce it, so will try it a few more times with other choice of boot params, locale etc.
<mat619> lordievader: oh. here we go... not reproducable: just booted it another time (3rd attempt) with the same parameters, now it works. weird.
<lordievader> Ah, could you report those findings in the bug report, though?
<mat619> I will, if I can provide any useful info at all. Will give it a few more tries to track down the cause. Might be hardware related after all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mat619> one more question regarding 15.04: does the latest beta ship with a proprietary radeon driver? or an install helper for it?
<yossarianuk> mat619: looks like version - 14.201-0ubuntu2 0
<yossarianuk> One issue I have with ubuntu and variants is lack of the latest closed source GPU drivers
<yossarianuk> they stick with older versions with known bugs in (and lack of h/w support) in the name of 'stability;'
<yossarianuk> its not like the devs can fix the version they 'support'
<BluesKaj> mat619, the default radeon is , xserver-xorg-video-radeon, on 15.04
<BluesKaj> that's what muon shows as installed here on 15.04 , even though I use an nvidia gpu :)
<mat619> BluesKaj: k, thx
<BluesKaj> so 15.04 is radeon ready I suppose
<sysop2> can anyone help me with a possible man in the middle attack?
<BluesKaj> sysop2, how you know
<lordievader> sysop2: Why do you think you are being MITM'ed?
<sysop2> not think, know.
<sysop2> when I ssh into any box from inside my network or from work I get a different key then if I ssh from my phone.
<iconic2> not know, do
<iconic2> is your phone using your lan?
<sysop2> can you think of another explanation? I really wish there was one.
<sysop2> no. my phone is using the cell network. hard to believe the cell network is safer.
<iconic2> just download a tor network app
<lordievader> sysop2: Wich one is correct?
<sysop2> the one on the cell network.
<lordievader> sysop2: Do they resolve to the same ip?
<iconic2> well you get a different key because I bet your phones os is different from your computer and thus making handshakes different for different creditentials
<sysop2> that is not the case. no matter what username you connect as the key is always the same.
<lordievader> The key should be the same, iconic2
<sysop2> so please stay out of this if you do not know what you are talking about.
<sysop2> thanks lordievader
<sysop2> lordievader, so what can I look for? what is man in the middling me on my own network?
<lordievader> sysop2: Please do be friendly to the people trying to help you.
<lordievader> sysop2: As I said, do they resolve to the same ip.
<iconic2> Sorry, just suggestions
<sysop2> sorry a little on edge.
<sysop2> no the resolve to different ips internally and externally.
<lordievader> iconic2: No problem, I'm glad you are trying to help :)
<lordievader> sysop2: There is your problem.
<iconic2> Yep two different locations
<lordievader> Or at least likely, the problem.
<sysop2> but that only affects how the key is looked up in known hosts. I am deleting known hosts before I connect to see the error.
<iconic2> you should make it easier on yourself and setup a proxy server so that your comp and phone use the proxy and end up tied together
<sysop2> the key wont change just because its being called from a different ip.
<lordievader> sysop2: What happens when they connect to the same ip?
<sysop2> hold on let me try connecting to the same ip brb
<iconic2> Well when I worked for AOL I had different secure ID key for when I logged in while on campus then when I remotely connected to the campus servers
<sysop2> nope same key
<sysop2> same wrong key
<sysop2> once I connect I do a ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub and the keys are different
<lordievader> sysop2: How do the network routes look like?
<sysop2> good question.
<iconic2> I bet it has to do with hostmask
<lordievader> The two routes I mean, one uses the cellular. What does the other look like?
<sysop2> but how the traffic is routed wont affect the key?
<sysop2> and there is nothing weird when I do the route command.  just my router being the defualt gateway and the .0 broadcast address.
<lordievader> If they end up at a different server it does.
<sysop2> true.  but everything in this case is going through the same router at my house.
<lordievader> sysop2: Ok, you are going to need to explain your entire network setup.
<paul__> .
<BluesKaj> uhm, is there any chance you can settle oin onew nick
<BluesKaj> oops one nick
<sysop2> lordievader, its pretty standard. just a netgear router and a couple of machine behind it.
<sysop2> I have one that is a dedicated ssh server, thats where I first noticed the problem.
<iconic2> I use a proxy server for all my i-net connections so that I keep the same IP and hostmask
<lordievader> sysop2: Ok, take a random client somewhere on the internet. Am I correct in saying that the path is: client -> router -> server?
<sysop2> yes
<sysop2> that what it looks like
<lordievader> Okay, does your router run an ssh server?
<sysop2> no
<lordievader> I suppose the router nats?
<sysop2> its just a plain netgear
<sysop2> yep
<iconic2> his gateway is off
<lordievader> Are the portforwarding correct?
<sysop2> yes
<sysop2> my geteway is the router locally.
<lordievader> sysop2: Does your server see incoming ssh traffic when you try to connect from the outside of your network.
<sysop2> how would i tell?
<iconic2> the logs
<sysop2> netstat?
<iconic2> what type of server software are you ssh into?
<sysop2> i see what you are saying, so if when I am at the accept the key stage of logging in I look and see if there is a connection on the server?
<sysop2> hold on I am trying another internal machine right now.
<iconic2> search for your ip
<lordievader> sysop2: tcpdump
<iconic2> ohhh nooo! its 9am time to punch the time clock and start scripting
<sysop2> DAMN IT! it was the wrong key the whole time. sorry guys was upset over nothing.
<sysop2> I was ssh-kengening the wrong key thats what the problem was so ofcourse it was different.
<sysop2> thanks for the help and sorry iconic2 for snapping. was actually hacked a couple of years ago so I tend to be vigilant.
<iconic2> No problem, I'd be the same way
<iconic2> We actually did get hacked at the new mexico campus, thats where the servers were that had all the clients account from phone numbers to addresses to credit cards to account pw's
<sysop2> UGH!!
<iconic2> thats when I suggested they make that part of the network out of bounds unless you use the proxy server that would give you a specified IP that was trusted by multiple layers of security
<sysop2> I feel you. knocking on wood but never lost any private data. they just used our machines.
<sysop2> I see what you mean now. thats not a bad idea. still switching to keybased to avoid having the problem entirely.
<iconic2> mind if I ask what type of connection your server is hooked to?
<iconic2> an OC?
<iconic2> optical carrier line?
<sysop2> just my home server this time.
<sysop2> work probably has on OC3 or something.
<iconic2> may I make a suggestion?
<sysop2> sure
<iconic2> if your running a open source Network Operating System and you plan on hosting shells make it so them clients can't excute any commands that could invoke a ddos or sorts of attack because them give you hefty fines
<sysop2> who gives the fines?
<iconic2> The attacked ISP
<sysop2> ah,  well already working on that. anytime a file is created in the shell I am using inotify to run a script to see if its an executable then it deletes it if it is. since its kernel based it happens instantly. no time for time to use the file.
<sysop2> no time for them to use the file I meant.
<iconic2> I made the mistake when I was running a rackmount out of my business space on an oc12 connection and a shell client excuted a ddos attack on a ip and I was called up as the Host of client to either pay the fine or get sopena'd by court order to reveal client information so they could hand down some sort of punishment
<iconic2> like if you use a cell signal blackout device its 250,000$ a minute per line you black out
<iconic2> we rectified the problem out of court by paying a 15k restitution fee which I doubt the attacked ips hardware cost anywhere close to that amount
<sysop2> thats kind just plain stupid about the cell line, if I  owned a movie theater and setup a cell blocker to keep people from using their cell phones during the phone I get would get fined, but if I use metal paint to coat the walls I dont. same affect and if it only affects your property I dont see why they should have an opinion.
<sysop2> during the movie.
<lordievader> sysop2: Good to hear you found the problem ;)
<iconic2> now on all the servers I bring up I load my personal assistant  bg procc that monitors activity and if the cmds are bashed or even close the client is sent the kill command with a prompt that says connect host imediately
<sysop2> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> sysop2: No problem ;)
<sysop2> this will show all your public keys and not just one! for i in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_*_key.pub; do ssh-keygen -l -f  $i; done
<Xenxxx> heya
<Xenxxx> xennex81 here from the forum
<Xenxxx> :p
<iconic2> hiya Xenxxx
<Xenxxx> I was unaware there'd also be a chat, but not surprising :).
<Xenxxx> heya :)
<iconic2> I'm taking a break to many lines of coding done
<Xenxxx> I am so in love with Kubuntu these days :), but I am also downloading the Gnome Ubuntu 15.04 now..
<Xenxxx> nice :)
<Xenxxx> or at least I might check it out, the Gnome version
<iconic2> 15.04
<iconic2> ?
<Xenxxx> instead of the Unity version then.
<Xenxxx> yeah
<iconic2> damn I'm behind
<Xenxxx> well I am just using 14.10 but.... I don't know, I just enjoy it trying the new version I guess :) ... :p
<Xenxxx> I had attempted Kubuntu 15.04 when it was alpha 2 but i was a bit disgruntled with the interface
<Xenxxx> so many things that didn't work... right.
<Xenxxx> well just things that didn't work I guess, dunno.
<Xenxxx> when I went (back) to 14.10 things worked much better in the task bar etc.
<Xenxxx> the tray icons.
<Xenxxx> but I gotta go, dinner is ready, see ya soon.
<iconic2> I'm gonna try out trisquel
<Riddell> ** me and rohan talking in 2 mins in #ubuntu-on-air and on video http://ubuntuonair.com/
<fcomtois> hey guys
<xenxx> yo back
<iconic2> helllo
<xenxx> :)
<xenxx> yo man :). What have you been coding? :).
<xenxx> without the closing dot lol
<xenxx> i sometimes lose the sense of knowing what and when to write ;-)
<xenxx> kinda annoying :( ;-)
<xenxx> i am trying to get Steam running on this old laptop on Kubuntu 14.10, not very successful thus far. .... :(
<iconic2> Well right now I'm trying to bring eggdrop software up to date
<iconic2> I got steam running on my lenovo thinkpad
<iconic2> i5
<xenxx> so you are coding for IRC? (I just looked it up)
<xenxx> or is eggdrop a kind of server also?
<iconic2> eggdrop is a bot
<iconic2> like ya know them weatherbots
<iconic2> or ones that do trivia or protect channels?
<xenxx> so were you writing scripts for it or writing its source?
<xenxx> yeah i know, I guess I heard about it before
<xenxx> popular thing to run
<xenxx> but I' ve never been much of an IRC guy
<iconic2> Well thats why we're bringing it up to date
<iconic2> Gotta try to make it work on different chat like relays
<xenxx> minus the space, I've never been.... I have to get used to this new keyboard layout that actually *gasp* can write " and ' in one go.... ;-)
<iconic2> like minecraft servers and such
<xenxx> right so you are actually source coding
<iconic2> unfortunately
<xenxx> since it has a lot of scripts you know, I see, so you might as well be writing scripts IN eggdrop instead ... ;-) :)
<iconic2> last friday/sat morning I got done with my duties on the unrealircd software rewritting services
<xenxx> i once wrote some scripts in TinyFugue, I guess it can be similar....
<xenxx> right
<iconic2> tcl scripts
<xenxx> i just wanna do some wiki or documentation translation for now
<xenxx> right
<iconic2> I know thats what I'm affraid my next appointment is going to be
<xenxx> hehe
<xenxx> i have no appointments but I wanna get active
<iconic2> I want eggdrop to start using lua scripts
<iconic2> If you write a tcl script that does something interesting I'd be more than happy to set you up with a way to submit it for review
<xenxx> right, those are the game scripts right
<xenxx> no i mean in writing documentation for now, or doing some translation on that
<xenxx> ...
<iconic2> They dont have to be just game scripts
<iconic2> you can do some great stuff with tcl
<xenxx> i mean lua
<xenxx> so why the change to lua then?
<iconic2> Lua is more up to date and compiles a bit quicker
<xenxx> why is lua so great? :)
<xenxx> right
<fcomtois> does anyone have experience mounting afp shares via dolphin?
<xenxx> what is afp?
<fcomtois> apple filling protocole
<fcomtois> *protocol
<xenxx> a fixed point
<iconic2> but I gotta either re-write the whole eggdrop source or do it cheaply by making a tcl interpeter script for lua
<xenxx> okay
<xenxx> hehe
<iconic2> Protocol
<iconic2> see my eyes are getting way to slow
<xenxx> but these are usually libraries you include, right? Some interpreter?
<xenxx> ooh it's what they use to call AppleTalk
<xenxx> but having to tie the interpreter to the inborn commands can be hard I guess, or a lot of work.
<iconic2> Well it doesnt have to be a library it can just be a hard script that does it all in the background, but since they want it up to date i fear im stuck redoing source to accept lua
<xenxx> it can be hard
<xenxx> oh
<iconic2> right now I'm building a plan of attack
<xenxx> you must be a hard and fast coder then
<iconic2> on this project
<xenxx> yeah
<xenxx> you're the kind of guy i make friends with ;-)
<xenxx> the kind of guy i meet in games and so on ;-) ...
<xenxx> haha
<xenxx> at least sometimes I come across guys like you
<iconic2> Im way to busy to help to much but I do what I can
<xenxx> hmm
<xenxx> hmmm..... well that's good I guess, Isn't it?
<iconic2> I've been open source and copyleft my whole life so I'm donating almost all my time to Unreal
<xenxx> unrealircd
<iconic2> yep
<xenxx> right
<xenxx> i've been doing not much of anything in that department
<iconic2> right up in Boston, I'm about 45mins away from the office
<xenxx> aaah
<xenxx> this webchat doesn' t refresh with scroll anymore :(...
<iconic2> So your using a webclient?
<xenxx> because I scrolled up..!
<iconic2> cgi?
<iconic2> php?
<iconic2> py
<xenxx> dunno, https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#kubuntu
<iconic2> ohhh
<xenxx> yeah this is just a webclient, I haven't set up anything in kubuntu yet
<xenxx> at least, something is probably installed
<xenxx> but haven't looked into it yet
<xenxx> or at it :p
<xenxx> quassel ircl
<iconic2> thats js
<xenxx> irc*
<xen> back
<iconic2> thats what I'm using right now
<xen> still webchat though :p
<xen> what was that? js?
<iconic2> I usually like BitchX
<iconic2> this chans irc web client is js
<iconic2> you know you can goto the upper left corner of the login page and goto options
<xen> oh ok
<xen> k
<xen> i am there
<xen> the great and magical xennex81 :p lol
<xen> in... what is it called Quassel IRC
<iconic2> show last location option
<xen> last position indicator?
<xennex81> i think this kde app is a little better
<xennex81> althought... the other interface looks nice
<iconic2> get BitchX its 100% customizable
<iconic2> you can load scripts to it and everything
<xennex81> i don' t wanna get into things at first try
<xennex81> it's just better to go with the default at times when you are a new user ;-)
<xennex81> hint hint :p
<xennex81> this is just the default KDE app and it's enough for me
<xennex81> or at least default Kubuntu :)
<iconic2> Ohh well its default configurations are easy enough
<xennex81> damn i really love Kubuntu
<xennex81> these days
<iconic2> you run it on a terminal
<xennex81> oh yes
<xennex81> i remember
<iconic2> do you know how to make yourself root in terminals yet on ubuntu?
<xennex81> i think it is installed on my host shell server
<xennex81> hm?
<iconic2> sudo -s
<iconic2> in terminal
<xennex81> what does the -s do?
<iconic2> or sudo passwd root
<xennex81> i just use sudo su always :p
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> i am not implying that I'm all that new to ..computers or anything
<xennex81> or to linux
<xennex81> and i like terminals
<xennex81> love them
<iconic2> you use Midknight commander?
<iconic2> mc
<xennex81> nah.
<lordievader> mc \o/
<xennex81> never used it in DOS either
<xennex81> or what was it called?
<iconic2> msdos?
<xennex81> norton commander in msdos
<xennex81> didn't like it, however, HOWEVER :) there was something called QCD which was a very easy way to change directories based on a meny
<xennex81> menu
<xennex81> I still haven't found anything like that
<iconic2> Microsoft Disk operating system
<xennex81> you'd just type qcd and get something fancy
<xennex81> and with cursor keys... etc.
<iconic2> you've played Jill of the jungle?
<xennex81> nah
<xennex81> neva
<xennex81> don't know it :(
<iconic2> how about funnel and buckets?
<xennex81> brb
<xennex81> neither, nor, attempted not
<xennex81> no
<xennex81> sorry :p
<iconic2> this is like around 1990
<iconic2> ish
<iconic2> I got into programming when I was 8 or 9 or maybe 10 we had a computer and my step father needed a bunch of raw floppy disk formatted and  we had and autoscensing 3.5 drive and I wrote my first qbasics script just so I didn't have to keep bashing the same dang commands over and over
<xennex81> hehe
<xennex81> never did that
<xennex81> i did program qbasic
<xennex81> and msx basic and gw basic
<xennex81> i mean
<xennex81> and later tp and bp
<fcomtois> does anyone have experience mounting afp shares via dolphin?
<xennex81> turbo pascal and borland pascal
<xennex81> GW-Basic was really hellish :p
<xennex81> with the line numbers and all
<iconic2> I went from qbasics to vb up to vb6 then Visual Studio then Notepad for scripts
<xennex81> right haha
<iconic2> With win95-xp you could goto dos prompt and rename a exe file a *.scr file so you could easily trick people into running it thnking it was a screen save it have it actually be another type of file
<iconic2> Now Ya gotta be on top of sql injections and what not
<lordievader> iconic2, xennex81: Isn't this more a conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic?
<iconic2> yes, very much my bad, and I do apologize Lordievader
<xennex81> joined that channel, thanks, mister Lordievader
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<xennex81> ;-) :)
<iconic2> so how many different ubuntu's are their now, I know of K and X
<lordievader> iconic2: A lot.
<xennex81> how do i get a kubuntu userbase account? for the wiki?
<xennex81> i can't find it, the register link
<genii> xennex81: If you have already a login for Launchpad or Ubuntu Forums or Ubuntu One that should work
<xennex81> lordievader: I don't know, it is hard to continue a conversation elsewhere like that
<xennex81> right
<xennex81> I have a Launchpad I think
<lordievader> xennex81: There is a reason #kubuntu-offtopic exists.
<xennex81> i know, well I do now, still,  regardless, nice to meet you :)
<xennex81> .
<xennex81> iconic2: i went to Delphi after that, after Borland Pascal, let's talk there then
<xennex81> . In offtopic....
<Erthe> I just tried to update to KDE Plasma 5 following the instructions found here:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<Erthe> I can't login to the system, KDM with my old configuration appears briefly and then the display goes into power saving mode.
<Erthe> When I performed the install step I chose sddm as the new DM.
<Erthe> Is it possible to run a repair from the ISO for 14.10?
<iconic2> yup repair from local medi
<iconic2> a
<Erthe> OK, I'll grab the ISO and give that a go.
<Riddell> Erthe: don't use plasma 5 with 14.10, that was only tech preview and is now deprecated
<Riddell> Erthe: just install 15.04 beta 2
<Erthe> Oh...
<Erthe> Just finished burning a disc too :D
<Erthe> I'm on Nvidia, I just read your mailing list post
<Erthe> Can I update with that ISO?  I don't want to lose my /home directory
<ty812> does someone have a good idea how I can make Gqrx play audio?
<ty812> I got a signal on the waterfall, but there's no sound.
<ty812> alternatively, if anyone knows where I can discuss SDR-related problems, I'm also grateful for such a pointer
<MoonUnit`> do you have the squelch too high?
<MoonUnit`> i think something is bad with the latest vivid sddm update, machine desktop dying after a few seconds of logging in.
<MoonUnit`> lots of taint messages in dmesg, now rolling back to an earlier partition image
<xennex81> question: what do you know about being able to run plasma4 style "themes" (like Air) (or Oxygen) on plasma5 for Ubuntu 15.04?
<xennex81> it is said that the Breeze Dark theme is very nice, but Breeze "Light" is too washed out for me or too little contrast.
<daemon_erebus> Is there any particular reason why Kubuntu comes with LibreOffice installed rather than the Calligra Suite
<keithzg> daemon_erebus: There's a belief (somewhat justified) that LibreOffice is more mature and feature-rich, so for folks that don't know they have options, that's probably the best default to ship.
<keithzg> Hmm that's interesting, using Chrome Remote Desktop hosted on Kubuntu 14.04, I get an Openbox session rather than a KDE session when I connect via the Android client.
<daemon_erebus> keithzg, you're probably right, just thought it interesting since LibreOffice uses a bit of gtk and Calligra is qt based (from what I understand) it made the better choice/option.
<keithzg> daemon_erebus: Yeah, Calligra is a more integrated and native experience, and IIRC it used to be shipped as the default instead (at least back when it was KOffice), but the rough edges and some user complaints drove a switch over to LibreOffice as the default. I still prefer Calligra's equivalent apps personally, and tend to have both installed.
<daemon_erebus> heck I'd just be happier with better MS Office integration as formatting still comes off wonky in some instances
<keithzg> That's never going to really change. Formatting comes off wonky even between versions of Microsoft Word sometimes :P
<keithzg> We'll only really be safe if Microsoft Office goes away.
<misfit1> hello, I'm having an issue with kubuntu constantly dropping wifi connection. 14.04 64-bit, Intel centrino wireless-n 1080 network card
#kubuntu 2015-04-01
<Viabobed> Anybody active?
<Viabobed> (Yells into empty Canyon) Hello Hello
<Viabobed> (Echos Back) hello hello....helllo
 * bprompt drops a pin
<Viabobed> I waned to ask you guys something...
<Viabobed> in the very quiet chat room named Kubuntu
<Viabobed> lol
<bprompt> well.. some are, some aren't here
<bprompt> I'd be dashing soon myself
<bprompt> but you can ask, worse case scenario, it'd echo echo echo
<bprompt> heheh
<Viabobed> hahaa
<Viabobed> yeah
<Viabobed> not much to lose
<Viabobed> I just wanted to ask her before I jumped into the forums
<Viabobed> wanted to know if you guys know how stable Plasma 5.2 is
<Viabobed> Is it safe? lol
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> I run 12.04.... so.... and I dont' use plasma per se, since I run lxde as window manager, but from a few folks I've heard..... not as stable thus far
<Viabobed> Got it.
<Viabobed> I felt like it was a bit risky based on something I read back in September
<Viabobed> But it's matured a bit since then.
<Viabobed> I'm running Gnome now, on Lubuntu
<Viabobed> but wanted to try something more polished
<keithzg> I'd say that Plasma 5.2 is decently stable, but still has some rough edges and is definitely not feature complete.
<keithzg> That being said, much of what I personally miss from Plasma 5.2 is merely stuff I had back in Plasma 4, so if you're a Gnome or LXDE user you likely shan't notice the missing features, heh.
<keithzg> But I really wouldn't install it on 14.10 if you want a polished experience. Wait at least until 15.04 is officially released, and either install the corresponding metapackage (should still be "kubuntu-desktop") once you've upgraded to 15.04, or install Kubuntu 15.04 fresh, Viabobed.
<keithzg> If anything, I've only really had trouble with things on 15.04 thanks to my high-DPI screen and the switchover to systemd.
<keithzg> If you *really* want a very polished, mature experience, at this rate that Plasma 5 is rapidly maturing I suspect whatever ships with 15.10 will be very solid. But if you can't wait, then do at least wait for 15.04 to be officially released, I'd say.
<Viabobed> whoa didn't notice you guys responded.
<Viabobed> So Plasma on 14.10 is pretty stable
<Viabobed> Does the 15.04 image come pre-loaded with Plasma 5.2
<fcomtois> hey guys, does anyone know how to AFP shares using dolphin?
<fcomtois> guys?
<fcomtois> anyone has experience mounting AFP shares using dolphin ?
<frecel> hi
<frecel> is anyone awake
<frecel> I'm having some critical issues with kwin on 15.04
<valorie> frecel__: what issues?
<FlameReaper> I cannot see other computers connected to the network via Kubuntu but I can see them when I log in to my Windows partition.
<FlameReaper> and access them without much issue.
<FlameReaper> what could be the case?
<FlameReaper> Dolphin just returns this error: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<frecel> kwin is crashing for me on 15.04
<frecel> I have no window manager right now
<fcomtois> does anyone have experience mounting AFP Shares on Dolphin ?
<valorie> fcomtois: what is a "AFP" share?
<valorie> FlameReaper: where are you looking?
<valorie> do you have Samba installed and working?
<FlameReaper> valorie: how do I make sure it is?
<FlameReaper> also I'm trying to do the usual "navigate to Network in Dolphin >> select Samba Shares >> wait and see"
<valorie> In Dolphin, Network > Samba shares > Workgroups
<valorie> I see my husband's windows computer in my network
<valorie> and I've never done anything to enable Samba
<valorie> it Just Works
<FlameReaper> I can't
<FlameReaper> I do know that I should be able to see "Workgroups" when I select "Samba shares"
<valorie> he's not shared anything with me, and he's not logged in, so I don't "see" anything
<valorie> hmmm
<FlameReaper> but Dolphin keeps returning me some sort of an access error
<valorie> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<valorie> perhaps there is some help for troubleshooting in those two links
<FlameReaper> my laptop doesn't have access problems when in Windows
<FlameReaper> and are able to see the computers in the network as it should
<valorie> well, this is a laptop, with Vivid beta
<valorie> as I said, I never did anything special
<valorie> or even looked there before tbh
<frecel> I installed awesome so I can use my desktop
<valorie> frecel: later, if you want to, you might join #plasma and talk to the kwin devel mgraesslin
<valorie> and find out what's going on
<valorie> right now the european devels are still asleep
<frecel> valorie: is anyone else having issues with kwin right now or is it just me?
<kb52> hi
<valorie> I've not heard of any, frecel
<valorie> what version of kubuntu were/are you using?
<frecel> 15.04 haha
<valorie> ok, so the beta
<kb52> For those looking for a decent backup system, try Kleo it is excellente.
<frecel> I installed it so I can file some bugs before the official release, didn't expect things to fail this badly
<kb52> Kleo is by carroll.net is a live CD backup and restore running on Ubuntu. But its great if your not wanting to start over all the time when and if you crash your Linux too badly.
<valorie> frecel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin
<valorie> personally, I like rsync
<kb52> It does have a few odd bugs. About the only one is you for some odd reason go have to mount for example my firewire drive, had to be mounted before I could use it to backup to.
<kb52> That and the icons on the desktop overlapped each other. But I was able to go past that do a full backup in 30 minutes, and a full restore in 15
<frecel> valorie: I think I should find out how to replicate my bug before I submit it
<kb52> Well Kleo is the fastest I have seen, and totally GUI and so making it very user friendly. Plus at least you can browse the web, download torrents, and even burn a CD/DVD from the live cd bootup.
<valorie> kb52: not really on-topic here however, is it?
<valorie> !info kleo
<ubottu> Package kleo does not exist in utopic
<kb52> You just go to carroll.net and can download the iso that is the only place I can find it.
<kb52> Its only a bootable cd about 420MB ...
<valorie> exactly, so definitely not on topic
<valorie> if you would like to see it packaged in Ubuntu, please file a bug asking for it
<valorie> until it is available in the repos, it is not on-topic here
<valorie> if you like it, please do that
<valorie> I've done it a couple of times, and eventually those good applications are packaged
<kb52> Well yes I would since it runs in Ubuntu itself. And someone seemed to mention they have damaged their system by installing somethingm, so it is a great tool to get around such disasters much more easily than having to reinstall everything from scratch.
<kb52> So how does one get them to get it put onto the repo?
<valorie> as I said, file a bug in launchpad
<kb52> What topic is this channel? It says Kubuntu support?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> installing packages from outside the repos is not supported
<kb52> I am hoping it gets packaged with several Distros. Right now it is not a package, it is only an .iso file that you can burn to a cd.
<fcomtois> valorie: AFP is Apple Filling Protocol
<valorie> ah
<fcomtois> valorie: it has nothing to do with Samba except that both are file sharing protocols
<valorie> hmmm, no apple anything in mty network
<fcomtois> lucky you
<fcomtois> haha
<kb52> Of course it has to run outside from a live CD or USB stick to have any use at all.
<fcomtois> we just have some old legacy snow leopard xserves that are pushing out the files
<valorie> when I did have a mac, years ago, it was very difficult to network mac <> windows
<kb52> I would like to find an application that can play .MKV files with some success.
<valorie> before linux existed
<kb52> As well as one that will play .3GP with sound as opposed to without sound.
<fcomtois> valorie: linux exists since 1993 haha :P
<valorie> well, desktop linux then
<kb52> But MAC is actually linux, why is it hard. My G3 finds it easy to get along with windows shares.
<fcomtois> it works fine with nautilus
<fcomtois> but dolphin is having none of it
<valorie> kb52: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38268/how-to-properly-play-mkv-files might help
<valorie> fcomtois: unsure
<kb52> That seems off topic. But I will go look it up.
<fcomtois> yeah... I figured it's not something people are very familiar with nowadays
<kb52> That only described issues with smplayer itself. It is perhaps dbus errors that creep up preventing programs like VLC to play them, or maybe just bad. The 3gp issue does not matter, I can play them fine when uploaded to facebook and played back from facebook, and the 3GP ones are all from the video camera anyhow.
<kb52> Has anyone an idea why my firewire drive decided to mount and unmount itself repeatedly in PC-MAN FM?
<kb52> Rebooting fixed it but never seen such strange behaviour.
<fcomtois> kb52: it appears that your firewire drive was literally f*cking your computer :P
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fcomtois> *making love
<valorie> sigh
<fcomtois> american ?
<valorie> I believe it is solid that handles your hardware
<valorie> sounds messed up though
<kb52> Well its kind of like it was in a loop or something. I suspect it was some sort of dbus error, but acted like hardware but wasnt. After full shutdown and restart its fine now.
<kb52>  Now the big experiment of upgrading 1316 packages and see what trouble I fall into from there.
<kb52> Was only doing that is PCMANFM so perhaps something down in that was the reason.
<kb52> Well I guess I will go cross my fingers. It is the knoppix machine that is getting all the updates to see if it can handle them or not.
<kb52> Going off to beddy bye and let it do its thing, and get out of this machine too.
<_puddle_> my wifi has stopped connecting to the network. i can see it ,  it tries to connect but fails over and over
<_puddle_> it connected for a time today but now is gone again
<lordievader> Good morning.
<darokthar> Hello, since about one week my dolphin and other qt programs take about 1-2 minutes to start. As soon as they are started everything is fine.
<darokthar> I've tried deleting ~/.kde which helped. But it's happening again.
<darokthar> I tried some googling, but found nothing which solved my problem.
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you running, darokthar?
<valorie> deleting rather than moving ~/.kde is a bad idea
<valorie> btq
<valorie> I mean, btw
<darokthar> In fact i did move it.
<valorie> cool
<Tm_T> I'd rather create new user for such tests instead of mess the whole ~/.kde
<valorie> the reason I ask for version is that as of plasma 5, config files are now found in ~/.config or ~/.local
<darokthar> I'm running KDE 4.14.2
<darokthar> As moving ~/.kde solved the problem at first, it seems to be the right folder.
<darokthar> And at least my kwallet is stored in that directory.
<darokthar> And all other settings although.
<valorie> so perhaps you are running Kubuntu 14.10?
<darokthar> Yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so, you could try with a new user, but moving your .kde folder is equivalent to that
<valorie> so what you could try is running the slowly-starting applications from the commandline, and watch the output
<valorie> and see what is slowing things down
<valorie> maybe `dolphin --debug` or so
<valorie> you could also search bugs.kde.org for dolphin bugs and see if there are some hints there
<valorie> which is what i usually do
<Tm_T> darokthar: is the slowness also when trying to log out or shut down?
<Tm_T> as in, could it be dbus?
<darokthar> Tm_T i rarely do this. I'll have to try.
<darokthar> The fun thing is, that gtk apps start normal. Firefox altough starts normal. Kate, okular, dolphin do not...
<darokthar> I klicked on logout. But till now nothing happened.
<darokthar> Maybe it takes altough a while.
<darokthar> The log out does not seem to work at all.
<darokthar> I'll start a reboot.
<soee> good morning
<_puddle_> morning/evening
<darokthar> The general startup of kde is altough as fast as always. Even when dolphin and okular are started from the previous session. It is only slow after KDE is up and i try to start an application.
<soee> darokthar: define "slow"
<soee> and are we talking about KDE4 or Plasma5 ?
<darokthar> kde 4.14.2 slow means over a minute to start dolphin.
<darokthar> And it seems moving ~/.kde solves the problem. At least for a while.
<soee> oh strange
<soee> so it might be related to some previous configuration maybe
<darokthar> And the problem is only with kde/qt programs. When starting firefox or gtk apps, they start asap.
<soee> darokthar: if you start Dolphin form cli, do you have some warnings maybe ?
<darokthar> Lets wait
<hateball> And do you get the same behavior starting Konsole?
<hateball> Dolphin might try and reach some remote hosts you've bookmarked
<darokthar> But this would not be true for okular, or kate
<darokthar> soee here is the output of dolphin http://pastebin.com/DFnfzpfc Keine Berechtigung translates to "no Autorization"
<darokthar> Ok, it seems to be a problem with iptables.
<wmp> hello
<wmp> i have question, what is it and how to disable this: http://i.imgur.com/CDtMAH0.jpg
<soee> wmp: whee do you have it ? on kubuntu ?
<wmp> yes
<wmp> on locking session
<soee> i havent seen it before, maybe something from plasma active
<avtolik> hey guys, do you know why kwalletmanager5 is missing from the kubuntu plasma 5 repo?
<avtolik> it seems that I need to, so my wifi password gets saved
<soee> avtolik: good morning, it seems that there is no kwalletmanager5
<soee> there is only kwalletmanager
<avtolik> yes, I found this in some forum:
<avtolik> Without KWallet, plasma-nm won't save the passwords
<avtolik> and indeed, my wifi passwords are not saved
<soee> well true
<dtcdarkraven> greetings all, after having done a complete format of my system, i attempted to install Kubuntu back onto my system, however the installer seems to crash whenever i attempt to load up via a pendrive. then the loading screen pops up but is completely stuck at the hard-drive icon..
<iconic2_> 2
<iconic2_> Do you guys want another website to have a irc web client hosted on?
<lordievader> iconic2_: What do you mean?
<iconic2_> Well I just got paid for some sub contracting work I did a few weeks back and was going to order either a colo or a vps
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<_puddle_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi _puddle_
<_puddle_> my wifi has stopped connecting to my ap
<sniper338> Hallo! :D
<_puddle_> it tries over and over but no
<s_20> hi! would it be a terrible idea to upgrade 15.04 now already?
<lordievader> s_20: It is still a development release.
<lordievader> I.e. not recommended.
<s_20> so i suppose i should resist the urge to upgrade my work laptop now already
<BluesKaj> s_20, it's not ready for the workplace
<s_20> that much work happening in the next 3 weeks?
<BluesKaj> s_20, think I'd wait at least a few months after the official release before installing it for the workplace
<s_20> BluesKaj: really?
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with 14.10 , it's stable and fast
<BluesKaj> and still has better features than 15.04 IMO
<s_20> BluesKaj: i was looking forward to plasma 5 after having used the kde 4.* series for more than 5 years now ;)
<BluesKaj> eye candy isn't everything
<lordievader> s_20: In the next 3 weeks it might simply break.
<s_20> obviously it isn't, but i think after a few years it's understandablwe if someone wants to see some updated visuals
<BluesKaj> s_20, there are all kinds of themes and colours etc available for kde4 , more than you'll ever use
<BluesKaj> kde-look.org
<s_20> BluesKaj: i think it's no secret there are very few high quality themes available
<BluesKaj> that's a matter of taste
<s_20> and going on kde-look.org is more like a trip down memory lane these days when it comes to themes, particularly if they haven't been updated since 2010
<BluesKaj> even fewer on plasma5
<s_20> definitely
<s_20> still, i'm looking forward to plasma5 ;)
<BluesKaj> well, you do what you want
<xennex81> is there a reason why plasma-desktop can take 50% cpu in 14.10?
<xennex81> it happens regularly, sometimes after a few minutes into the session
<xennex81> i have to fix it by logging out and logging back in
<vip> hello there
<soee_> hiho
<vip> anybody experienced kded5 memory eating?
<soee_> someone mentioned it today
<vip> oh, great
<soee_> vip: 14.10 or vivid ?
<vip> vivid, with latest updates
<bshah> there are/were bug reports on kde bugzilla..
<vip> thank you
<soee_> Riddell: ^ this is known i think, iv seen iton rello
<soee_> *trello as some recursion goes there ?
<vip> hope there is a workaround
<vip> (other than alternative desktop manager)
<soee_> vip: it works goo for me soe far
<soee_> *good
<vip> bshah: does you know bug number?
<vip> do
<bshah> vip: not sure but https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337674
<ubottu> KDE bug 337674 in general "kded5 is eating CPU" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<bshah> oh wait
<bshah> its about memory
<bshah> ignore me
<Riddell> vip: fix on its way, apt remove kubuntu-notification-helper   for now
<Riddell> hi libregeekingkid
<libregeekingkid> Riddell: Hi there
<_puddle_> my wifi has stopped connecting to my ap
<_puddle_> it tries over and over but no
<vip> bshah: thank you
<BluesKaj> _puddle_, look in /var/log/syslog for the error
<sixtubuntu> hello
<sixtubuntu> Any  help me? Torrent download error. -> Access denied, leeching forbidden
<BluesKaj> sixtubuntu, ktorrent ?
<vip> Riddell: thank you
<sixtubuntu> this ubuntu, not kubuntu :/
<vip> soee_: thanks to you too
<BluesKaj> access denie\d, maybe you need to register on that torrent site, and this is kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> sixtubuntu, for ubuntu support  /j #ubuntu
<_puddle_> BluesKaj, not sure what to make of it
<_puddle_> seems to say its connecting then losing it over and over
<BluesKaj> _puddle_, if you found an error post it in pastebin if it's more then 3 lines long'
<BluesKaj> _puddle_, check that network manager is using the correct password etc
<_puddle_> it's open.  tethering from the phone
<_puddle_> italso happens with my usual wifi wifi
<BluesKaj> using your phone as a modem ?
<_puddle_> hot spot
<BluesKaj> sorry, dunno much about phones and the internet
<_puddle_> it's just an open wifi ap
<_puddle_> currently on it with my raspbery pi
<BluesKaj> no matter , I know something about ncomputers and the internet , but not phones
<_puddle_> well it connected briefly this evening but won't come back
<_puddle_> also when i log in as guest no go
<_puddle_> but works booting windows or off a usb
<BluesKaj> maybe someone else can help you , sorry i can't
<rberg> I would start by looking at the output of 'dmesg' and look for NetworkManager lines in /var/log/syslog to see whats really happening behind the scenes
<_puddle_> rberg, can i show you the log?
<dtcdarkraven> hello all, ive been having issues installing kubuntu .10 the installer constantly crashes after i boot the usb drive up.., i was wondering if me having an SLI setup could be the couse?.. if not.. what it could be.. and what i can do to properly install kubuntu back onto my system?  ( left pc alone, fresh windows install made it go sleepy.. :P, i asked this question before )
<rberg> _puddle_: maybe just make sure nothing confidential is in there.. maybe start by 'tail -F /var/log/syslog' and try connecting
<BluesKaj> dtcdarkraven, how did you install the iso on the usb?
<dtcdarkraven> using the recomended linux live usb creator ( on win )
<dtcdarkraven> had it format ( fat32 ) and used 4g of persistance
<BluesKaj> there's a live linux usb creator in windows?
<dtcdarkraven> haha, yes there is exually its linked on the kubuntu website aswel.
<BluesKaj> dtcdarkraven, you don't need persistence
<BluesKaj> just fat32
<dtcdarkraven> that is true.., but it would allow me to use a live invirement at other places i might decide to use the thumb drive
<dtcdarkraven> could it be cousing an issue?
<BluesKaj> dtcdarkraven, afaik persistence isn't needed for any of that
<dtcdarkraven> what i ment was, use some software i might install on the pendrive later :)
<dtcdarkraven> however if it could be cousing issue's.. i have no problem with removing persistance from the pendrive..
<BluesKaj> use partitions
<dtcdarkraven> allright.., il try to do it without peristance then.., reading on the website from that peace of software it does state "persistance on selected linux" so it might be the cause..
<BluesKaj> dtcdarkraven, yes I've read discussions abouthe persistence bug before ,, but never used it myself
<BluesKaj> it's a fat 32 problem with the 4G max
<dtcdarkraven> BlueKaj, would you have some "literature" about making partitions on a live usb-pendrive ?
<BluesKaj> dtcdarkraven, this seems contradictory, but it's all I could find that's relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/397481/how-to-make-a-persistent-live-ubuntu-usb-with-more-than-4gb
<dtcdarkraven> much apreciated
<hateball> kwin_x11 crashes for me in 15.04 but #ubuntu+1 doesnt seem very active :|
<hateball> it freezes my entire machine for some seemingly random reason
<MoonUnit`> this bug turned up last night, might be your problem hateball https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "update hooks infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Fix released]
<hateball> MoonUnit`: hmmm, I am irssing in a VT atm, lets see if I can browse there on my phone
<MoonUnit`> temporary fix was to remove kubuntu-notification-helper
<hateball> MoonUnit`: ah, nice! I'll give that a go, thanks
<MoonUnit`> bug report claims it was fixed 16 minutes ago, no idea when that will be downloadable.
<hateball> so far my X session lives
<BluesKaj> hateball, next time you freeze try alt-tab, that usually unfreezes the desktop in 15.04
<hateball> BluesKaj: It's completely unresponsive when it happens, only managed to even switch to a vtty once
<hateball> I'm not even sure what this notification-helper does, I still get notifications in from the tray
<BluesKaj> hateball, have you upgraded and dist-upgraded and installed the recommended gpu driver
<hateball> even with it removed, that is
<hateball> BluesKaj: Yes and yes
<hateball> MoonUnit`: Well I've been going longer than I managed before so I guess this was the same bug
<BluesKaj> hateball, beta 2?
<hateball> BluesKaj: I'm not sure this has a name, I dist-upgrade every one or two days. Anyhow MoonUnit` has already pointed to the bug affecting me
<hateball> what a weird thing
<hateball> This is what broke it then: 2015-03-31 23:14:35 upgrade kubuntu-notification-helper:amd64 15.04ubuntu2 15.04ubuntu3
<MoonUnit`> kubuntu-notification-helper update is now downloadable
<vip> great
<vip> who needs it anyway?
<MoonUnit`> no idea, didn't notice any difference removing it.
<lordievader> Supposedly it was giving a memory leak in Vivid.
<MoonUnit`> yup caught it last night, machine unusable just after logging in.
<lordievader> Sometimes not having an up to date system is usefull ;)
<ahoneybun> let me grab one
<Erthe> On 15.04 Beta 2, updated kubuntu-notification-helper to 15.04ubuntu4 earlier, and it seems to have resolved a stability issue I had, but I can't get the Alt-F2 run command dialog to appear anymore.
<Erthe> Anyone have any hints on how to restore it?
<BluesKaj> Erthe, right click on the desktop and choose run command
<MoonUnit`> alt + f2 works for me, noticed in shortcuts app alt+space works too.
<BluesKaj> yes same here
<yofayce> Hey all
#kubuntu 2015-04-02
<compacey> Need a registration code
<lordievader> Good morning.
<stack3457> I am using Kubuntu 13.04 and want to upgrade it to 14.04 ensuring the backupdata is safe. Any suggestions?
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<derajat> new user
<faLUCE> hello. do you know if ubuntu works well on an Asus F200MA-BING-KX376B notebook?
<lordievader> faLUCE: Ubuntu? This is #kubuntu ;) Anyhow, you could try a live-cd/usb to see how well it works.
<aftereyo> is irc anything other that join and leave messages?
<soee> if depends
<soee> *ut
<soee> but basicaly yes - it i text chat
<soee> *it is
<floogy> Hi, I got on several kde application warnings as follows: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-ttf-sil-andika.conf", line 32: Having multiple <family> in <alias> isn't supported and may not work as expected
<soee> lordievader: ^ have you seen this before ?
<lordievader> Sounds like a misconfigured font.
<lordievader> And no, I haven't seen it before.
<xodiac> I'm having trouble using the touchpad to click on objects.  I have an ASUS with one of those huge Apple type pads that  allows you click anywhere on the touchpad.  However, when I do this, the cursor often moves off of the object I want to select.  Can anyone offer any advice on how I might fix this issue
<OtterCoder> So does anyone have trouble with getting wifi? I have a dual-boot laptop that has no connecitivity issues on Windows 8.1, but it's super choppy on Ubuntu...
<frecel> OtterCoder: what wifi chipset are you using?
<OtterCoder> frecel: Where do I pull that up/what command?
<frecel> OtterCoder: nm-tool
<OtterCoder> 802.11
<OtterCoder> Could it be a problem with the fact that I'm using one of those N wifi routers?
<OtterCoder> lspci gives me: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<frecel> OtterCoder: and it does work but the connection is just bad?
<frecel> as in slow, or high packet loss, or it keeps disconnecting?
<OtterCoder> Yeah, it runs fine, and quickly for an hour or two, and then it has this blip of zero connectivity that doesn't resolve unless  I disable and re-enable wifi.
<frecel> OtterCoder: that is strange, I wouldn't even know how to log something like that to see what causes the issue tbh
<frecel> OtterCoder: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<OtterCoder> Checking.
<OtterCoder> Ubuntu 14.10... I'm on the wrong channel, aren't I...
 * OtterCoder facepalms.
<frecel> OtterCoder: yup
<OtterCoder> Thanks anyway.
<frecel> OtterCoder: when you get to #Ubuntu say that your wifi is not working properly and you blame popey for it
<OtterCoder> lol, sure.
<georgelappies> join /ubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> When I start “binary clock” from krunner and start “xeyes” from krunner, “binary clock” turns into xeyes, too.
<kairox87> hey guys is it normal that my dell labtop with i5 M580 cpu is running only opengl 2.1 or it can work with opengl 4 or something
<darthanubis> kairox87: need more info..where are you seeing this, what video card ...
<kairox87> no i don't have a dedicataed video card but only intel cpu which is an i5 but  i think why it can't work with a new version of opengl like 4 version
<kairox87> no i don't have a dedicataed video card but only intel cpu which is an i5 but  i think why it can't work with a new version of opengl like 4 version
<timblechmann> hi, i've been testing kubuntu 15.04 on one of my machines, worked more or less fine until yesterday … now sometimes it freezes when logging into the plasma shell … if it gets further, the keyboard does not react and mouse clicks behave as if some keyboard modifiers were pressed
<timblechmann> is this a known issue?
<ahoneybun> timblechmann: I have not experienced that before
<MoonUnit`> timblechmann: could be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "update hooks infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Fix released]
<soee> timblechmann: you can move cursor but apps do not respond ?
<MoonUnit`> a fix was released yesterday, update and dist-upgrade
<soee> and whole desktop?
<timblechmann> MoonUnit`: does not look like this … only 2 of 32 gig are in use
<timblechmann> soee: it really seems to be a focussing thing
<timblechmann> i have 3 apps open which are loaded at the startup
<soee> ?
<timblechmann> when one window is active, i cannot move the focus to another app
<timblechmann> clicking gives me the cross cursor (like for moving a window)
<soee> timblechmann: well there were some updates related to kio that might be teh problem
<soee> check if you have all latest updates
<timblechmann> right-clicking gives me a resize cursor
<timblechmann> hmm
<timblechmann> when should these updates cycle to the servers?
<timblechmann> this behavior started yesterday evening
<soee> well i can't reproduce this :)
<soee> but im after system break after propriety driver test -.-
<ahoneybun> soee: nvidia?
<soee> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> I installed the nvidia driver
<ahoneybun> seems fine
<ahoneybun> nevermine
<soee> uhm ahoneybunwith nvidia-prime ?
<ahoneybun> seems it switched back to free driver
<ahoneybun> yea soee
<ahoneybun> applying the driver again
<soee> ahoneybun: oh it didn't boot at all for me
<ahoneybun> it switched to the free one for some reason (at least that is what driver manager says
 * ahoneybun just installed again with sddm selected as display manager
<soee> just black screen, after: #prime-switch intel i had sddm but after login system freezed after few seconds, i could move only cursor
<soee> *prime-select
<ahoneybun>  #prime-select?
<soee> ahoneybun: yes, command to switch profiles
<ahoneybun> in the cmd?
<ahoneybun> never switched before
<soee> you can check current one with: prime-select query
<soee> than yu can switch using: prime-select intel
<soee> or prime-select nvidia
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> soee: did you have a option in driver manager to "Using Processor microcode firmware for Inter CPU's from intel-microcode"
<soee> ahoneybun: yes
<soee> i  checked it, installed, but i have no idea wht it does :D
<ahoneybun> I did not check it
<MoonUnit`> there was a long thread on phoronix about the microcode http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?115850-Ubuntu-15-04-Will-Attempt-To-Better-Update-CPU-Microcodes
<soee> nyway after my apptemt to run propriet drivers, it messed up sometihng in some config file
<soee> MoonUnit`: thanks. something to read
<ahoneybun> soee: well it is installer time to reboot and see if it broke :D
<soee> :)
 * ahoneybun reboots
<ahoneybun> soee: that was not a fun journey
<soee> oh >
<soee> ?
<ahoneybun> plasmashell and krunner kept showing errors
<ahoneybun> crashing
<ahoneybun> so I switched to intel and rebooted and now I'm here
<ahoneybun> working fine
<ahoneybun> soee: thanks a lot for that prime-select info lol
<soee> :]
<ahoneybun> where can I get the logs?
<ahoneybun> soee: at least I can make it workable again
<soee> lets hope it all will be fixed before final 15.04 release
<ahoneybun> only if we provide logs and test :)
<karlitos> ?
<soee> hiho karlitos
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karlitos> :-)
<Finetundra> hello, I seem unable to automatically connect to wifi networks at boot. is this a common issue?
<valorie> Finetundra: using what version of Kubuntu?
<valorie> 14.04, 14.10, the new beta?
<Finetundra> valorie: 14.04. This issue has only happened recently
<valorie> hmmm, that's not good
<Finetundra> valorie: honestly its just a pain. it is corrected after swapping desktop enviroments however that requires me to log in 3 times(once into one then back out then to the first)
<valorie> in the configs, in 14.10 at least I had to click not only "automatically connect"
<valorie> but also "all users can connect"
<valorie> as a workaround for a bug
<valorie> I'm unsure whether or not they fixed it, because my laptop wireless card died
<valorie> so I'm on a wire
<valorie> not happy about that
<ahoneybun> I only have a issue once my network shuts down and it cannot see the network (once it turns back on: 15.04)
<Finetundra> valorie: I imagine that's a pain. I'll double check but I'm pretty sure that all users are set to have permission to connect
<valorie> I bought a wireless dongle, but KDE doesn't seem to see/use it
<Finetundra> valorie: that could be a firmware issue
<valorie> fortunately I can connect with a wire
<valorie> yes, and of course it is made for windows/mac
<valorie> but supposedly works on linux too
<ahoneybun> valorie: belkin ones work well for linux
 * ahoneybun has one belkin  dongle
<Finetundra> valorie: dependong on the brand and model it may be more or less a painful thing to get working
<valorie> this is sabrent
<valorie> and the driver wants me to go in and set the kernel version etc.
<valorie> very suspicious that the driver manager doesn't offer a driver
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll bring it along to akademy incase you don't get one before then
#kubuntu 2015-04-03
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/583792857703587840
<Simonious> It used to be when I edited /var/www/html/index.html and then refreshed the page my changed took effect.. now nothing.. I can delete index.html and it acts just like it's still there - what am I missing?
<Simonious> *change
<Simonious> oh.. it's a browser fail I think.. the other browser is seeing the changes
 * Simonious ponders
<tyrog> Hi, is KDE5 gonna be usable when 15.04 is released or it is better to stay and wait a little longer in a KDE4.x-based release?
<tyrog> thanks
<valorie> tyrog: I've been running plasma 5 for many months
<valorie> but naturally that decision depends on what software you MUST have
<valorie> I'm missing some widgets such as weather and pastebin, but I can live without 'em
<tyrog> valorie: I think I wont need anything out of the ordinary... but what kind of software were you suggesting? for example...
<valorie> KDE4 applications and various gtk stuff looks and runs just fine in Vivid beta
<tyrog> Widgets... There is my phone for that :D
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> my phone gives me better weather anyway
<tyrog> I see. How do you rate the stability of the beta now?
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I never have any problems anymore
<valorie> one caution: optimus prime still has problems I believe
<tyrog> valorie: Is that NVIDIA-related isn't it?
<valorie> you can always burn an ISO to a usb key and try it out
<valorie> not sure, since I don't use that
<valorie> I'm sure a quick google will find the bug reports and various complaints
<tyrog> valorie: You usually follow the normal releases instead of keeping with the LTS ones? just curious...
<valorie> I always try for the latest unless I hear of constant crashes and so forth
<valorie> if I have time to file bug reports etc.
<halenrain> dir
<tyrog> Is it safe to use UEFI+Secureboot to install Ubuntu or just change to legacy?
<valorie> tyrog: from what I've heard, installing ubuntu via the mini-iso or server, and then adding kubuntu-desktop, is the safest route
<valorie> if you have secureboot and have had difficulties before
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> for more info
<tyrog> thank you valorie :)
<Silmarilion> Hi guys I keep getting 	sudo	Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application
<Silmarilion> this started yesterday
<Silmarilion> the vpn doesn't work and most of the apps hang
<Silmarilion> me again system hanged, anyone knowing the solution for  Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application
<valorie> Silmarilion: please ask in #kde-devel
<valorie> that's really strange
<valorie> have you googled for that error message?
<Silmarilion> valorie, the issue has been fixed
<Silmarilion> uninstalled the pulseaudio
<Silmarilion> everything works
<valorie> cool
<MoonUnit`> hmm noticed i can't manually sort the programs on the taskbar anymore.
<MoonUnit`> weird, closed most of the programs down and sorting is working again.
<soee> MoonUnit`: icontask only or task manager ?
<MoonUnit`> task manager
<soee> ah, im notusing it, dunno :)
<MoonUnit`> heh plasmashell 131% cpu Xorg 65%
<MoonUnit`> wondered why the fan sounded a bit loud.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<LloydOS> Hi guys, whats the best way to get Kubuntu to run from a USB drive, have downloaded it on Windoz machine?
<soee> LloydOS: good morning
<soee> LloydOS: check http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<soee> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LloydOS> Thanks very much. I tried http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ but did not seem to work
<soee> np. if it will work for you, feel free to come back here and give us some info
<LloydOS> Going to give http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ a go now
<soee> iv been using it in the past and it worked fine for me
<lord_cotton> just don't use unetbootin LloydOS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crowell> hi, I keep getting a popup box that says "Password - Plasma Desktop Shell" "Enter an username and a password to complete the task"
<crowell> if i auth, or if I ignore it, it doesn't seem to change anything
<crowell> I got the pid of it, and it is this
<lordievader> crowell: You do not get to see what task is trying to authenticate?
<crowell> jcrowell0 ~/test » ps aux |grep 5292                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   1 ↵
<crowell> jcrowell  5292  0.2  0.6 8763104 215228 ?      Sl   Feb25 138:45 /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<crowell> lordievader: nope, I don't see what the task is, but used xprop to get the pid
<lordievader> That is odd.
<crowell> is there any way of getting a log of what tries to authenticate or something? it's incredibly obnoxious to have it popping up in the middle of working on something else
<lordievader> Is it right after the login, or at random times?
<lordievader> You could take a look at the auth log.
<crowell> it's at random times. http://i.imgur.com/ZKkYBBp.png is what it looks like.
<crowell> auth log doesn't show anything odd
<lordievader> Pff...
<lordievader> crowell: Not even when you login?
<xennex81> Riddell: what kind of upgrade isntall from 14.10 to 15.04 would you be interested in?
<crowell> lordievader: it doesn't show up immediately after login, and from my experience it happens at seemingly random intervals
<crowell> (maybe regular, but I haven't really been timing anything)
<lordievader> crowell: Could it be a cronjob?
<xennex81> or anyone: I'm just going to reinstall my system a few times to test my setup procedures
<xennex81> so if there is any kind of (harddisk) upgrade you want me to perform...
<crowell> it's possible to be a cronjob
<lordievader> crowell: crontab -e?
<xennex81> Riddell said that testers were wanted or welcome for a kind of upgrade path from 14.10 to 15.04 that was rumoured to be no longer broken
<crowell> lordievader: it's empty
<soee> xennex81: come #kubuntu-devel
<xennex81> k
<teo_> Question: up until recently when I would connect an external hd , kde would ask what to do with the action, and once answered open with Dolphin it would mount the drive and connect normally. Today this behaviour changed and requires root password. Has anything changed in the policy of mounting external devices?
<teo_> any ideas about my question?
<Walex> teo_: our psychic advisors are currently engaged in other realms. please wait.
<Walex> teo_: a non-psychic guess is that you have mounted a device with a different type of filesystem on it, and you don't know about UNIX privileges and mounting.
<teo_> well I skipped class on that one. Thanks for the response, I will google for details on mounting NTFS systems.
<Walex> teo_: did you cleverly hide the detail that so far you have mounted external drives only with Linux filesystems and this is the first NTFS filesystem you mounted in a while?
<teo_> no no  I always mount NTFS drives. It just never required root pass from the gui. Although yes, from terminal I always had to sudo mount the drive. Today the gui's behaviour changed: it asks for password. That's why I asked if something changed, due to recent updates.
<Walex> teo_: that's better information...
<Walex> teo_: in theory if your drive is listed in '/etc/fstab' with option 'user' (or 'users') it won't require password. BUt if it is listed it requires password.
<Walex> teo_: what might have happened is that you drive got recognized with a different device name e.g. 'sdc' instead of 'sdb'.
<Walex> teo_: because as a rule mounting requires 'root', but for specifically listed exceptions.
<helpme> hello everybody
<Guest49934> im have a problem with asus x550dp
<Guest49934> many distor linux dn't support this hardware
<soee> Guest49934: what problem ?
<Guest49934> dn't support graphic,crash software
<Guest49934> who have notebook asus x550dp?
<soee> it uses radeon ?
<Guest49934> yes
<soee> Guest49934: are you using propriety drivers ?
<Guest49934> i dn't know
<lordievader> Guest49934: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<Guest49934> im now with windows
<Guest49934> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1: +59.0°C (crit = +103.0°C) k10temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1: +59.0°C (high = +70.0°C) (crit = +97.0°C, hyst = +96.0°C) asus-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter temp1: +6280.0°C
<Guest49934>  [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]
<lordievader> That is the not the output of lspci.
<Primula1380> I'm running a live Kubuntu 14.04 CD, and I would like to install Google Chrome, then install the Pepper Flash Player browser plugin
<Primula1380> I've had trouble with this before,, and had a bunch of chats about it, mostly on this channel, probably like about 3 weeks or a month ago
<Primula1380> I logged the chats, and saved them somewhere, and they logged all the problems and solutions with respect to the commands to download and install the software I need
<soee_> Primula1380: what troubles
<Primula1380> But now I can't find them
<Primula1380> I always have trouble downloading and installing Google Chrome and the pepper flash plugin for it
<Primula1380> I never have trouble doing it with my Xubuntu live CD, but I always have trouble doing it with my Kubuntu live CD
<soee_> Primula1380: why ?
<Primula1380> and I'm running the Kubuntu live CD now
<Primula1380> Because the same method that works for xubuntu is easy and simple, but it does not work for Kubuntu
<afteoy_o> And want to install chorome to the live cd?
<afteoy_o> Get the install from google, make sure it's 64 if your using 64 bit
<Primula1380> I'm running the Kubuntu live CD, and I just want to install Google Chrome and the pepper flash pluginn for it
<Primula1380> I actually got it to work like 3 weeks ago, and it wasn't that hard
<Primula1380> and I have all the commands written down, though I can't find my journal logs that provide more detailed info about how I did it
<Primula1380> and about what worked and what didn't work, and the order of the commands
<Primula1380> I just wrote down stuff quickly on a piece of paper in case I lost the journal logs with more detailed info
<Primula1380> And it turns out I did indeed lose the journal logs, so nnow I"m relying on what I had written down on this piece of paper
<Primula1380> Actually, I think the trickiest part was figuring out how to download Google Chrome
<Primula1380> Also, I think I had installed Chromium instead of Google Chrome, before I had installed the pepper flash plugin
<Primula1380> And this time, I want to install Google Chrome, instead of Chromium, because I now know that Netflix works with Google Chrome natively, when I run my Xubuntu live CD
<Primula1380> With my Xubuntu live CD, I can install Google Chrome and it automatically supports Netflix now, without my having to add any plugins, which is really cool
<Primula1380> So, now I want to try the same thing with my Kubuntu live CD
<Primula1380> Doing so should not be too hard, as long as I can get Google Chrome installed without any problems
<Primula1380> Once Google Chrome is installed, downloading and installing the Pepper flash plugin should not be too hard
<Primula1380> But in order to download and install Google Chrome and Pepper flash, I'm going to need help from you guys
<Primula1380> Could you tell me the best and most reliable way to download and install Google Chrome, using my live CD?
<Primula1380> I figure there are three ways to do it:  1.  Install it using the command lines,  2. Install it using Muon Discovery Software Centre,  or 3.  use the Muon Package Manager
<Primula1380> I know that at least one of those 3 ways does not work, and at least one of those three ways does work.  So, which one is it that works?
<Walex> Primula1380: not sure what you want to do on what...
<Walex> Primula1380: you want to install a package *permanently* on a live CD? Or until next boot?
<parsnip> does kubuntu come with gnutls-bin?
<parsnip> or do you have to install it?
<parsnip> esp., gnutls-cli
<parsnip> hmm, installing gnutls-bin solved my problem
<frecel> valorie: I have a few days off and I'm looking for a way to help out with kde, I looked through the website and it seems like you might be the right person to talk to about that
<Erthe> Hey folks.  On Kubuntu 15.04, does anyone have a solution as of yet for logging out?  When I try to logout by any means the screen goes black but I can still move the mouse cursor; have to switch to tty2 and kill the pid
<Erthe> Beta 2 btw
<bazhang> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu+1 <--- Erthe
<Erthe> Thanks Bazhang
<bazhang> np
<soee_> Erthe: known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Triaged]
<Erthe> Ah, OK.
<valorie> frecel: in kubuntu we can use help testing
<valorie> and perhaps bug testing too
<valorie> but it sort of depends on your interests and skills
<hylian> kde has no resolution changer under display settings. just the screen locker..??
<hylian> xrandr -fb 1600x900
<hylian> sudo xrandr -fb 1600x900
<hylian> oops
<hylian> exit
<frecel> valorie: I have some experience developing with Qt QML, I'm already running Kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5, and I don't mind writing documentation
<soee_> frecel: join #kubuntu-devel
#kubuntu 2015-04-04
<Felishia> Kate is being damn slow >:c
<Felishia> help!
 * Felishia throws a brick at the laptop
<Felishia> comon! kate, you can do it, you can read the txt file!
<gunndawg> I just switched to Kubuntu 14.04 from Ubuntu and I am having screen tearing. How can I correct this? I'm using an Nvidia GTX 760
<kalessandro> hello
<commongeek> hi
<kalessandro> has anyone any idea which network manager is best so that it won't randomly stop working?
<kalessandro> wifi won't stop working *
<commongeek> hum... did you reinstall Kubuntu on your computer?
<commongeek> i the past?
<commongeek> in the past?
<kalessandro> well, no. I had ubuntu and wifi seemed to work ok.
<commongeek> ok, it may be a bug in kde it self not your computer ,because it also happen to as well i had ubuntu and it worked fine then when i got Kubuntu it seems to have that issue .
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> i'm having trouble configuring my touchpad. it doesn't seem to be responding to the kde control panel settings
<alex______> How can I fix xorg server? I've installed fglrx driver and afterwards I decided I want to go back with open-source driver. But, when I went back, I can't start X anymore unless I'm in recovery mode.
<alex______> It states that it can't find any screen
<oatsaka> seems like the latest update fixed my stability issues with plasma5 *fingers crossed*
<firewire419> hello
<me> hello
<Guest40411> need help with printer driver
<Guest40411> my driver will not install
<Guest40411> printer is lexmark z2390 OS is kubuntu 14.04
<Guest40411> If I knem which verssion of Debian is used I might find a driver
<firewire419> 1.9
<firewire419> debian 8
<Guest40411> are you saing that debian 1.9 is the langage used for kubuntu 14.04
<firewire419> yes
<Guest40411> my system has debian 6.0. debiangnu/ linux. debiamgnu/linux 5 wiall any of theses connect my lexmark x2390
<firewire419> yes
<Guest40411> debian 6. debiangnu/linux 4. debiangnu/linux 5 whaich would be best
<Guest40411> these are the only debian drivers on my pc
<valorie> debian is not a language
<valorie> and kubuntu doesn't use a version of debian
<valorie> Guest40411: try alt+f2 and type printer
<Guest40411> I am looking for a driver to run my lexmarkz2390 printer. The UBUNTU version on the lexmark site is too old
<valorie> that should open the driver manager for you
<valorie> well, if the lexmark site doesn't have a proper version, how will anybody else?
<Guest40411> I am looking for an alternative driver.
<valorie> in general, drivers come from the repositories, *not* various websites
<Guest40411> A generic driver would do
<Guest40411> Even if not all functions avaialble
<valorie> which is why I suggested the printer kcm
<valorie> krunner (alt+f2) will take you to the correct part of systemsettings
<valorie> if you just type "printer"
<Guest40411> I have lexmarkz2390
<valorie> in the textbox
<valorie> so you said
<valorie> hints here might help, if you don't like my advice so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477154
<valorie> lexmark has a very dark reputation, I'm afraid
<Guest40411> kcm is not listed in my printer drivers
<valorie> sorry, kcm is lingo for kde control module
<valorie> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guest40411> cups are mentioned in the installed drivers, but not for z2390, but for others z's
<valorie> it may be you have to download and install it from their website, following advice found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477154
<Guest40411> The recommended driver on the Lexmark website is too old and will not install
<Guest40411> hence looking for alternative
<valorie> well, if lexmark doesn't supply a driver....
<Guest40411> Are you saying that if Lexmark does not have a driver I will not be able to print. Are there genric or text alterniatives
<valorie> i'm saying that lexmark has a very bad reputation for a reason
<valorie> they make it difficult to impossible to write /use such a generic driver
<Guest40411> Are there alternative drivers that might work, evn partially
<valorie> and if they won't supply a usable one....
<valorie> as I said, that ubuntuforum thread may offer good advice
<Guest40411> ok. Thank you for helpinh
<valorie> I suppose you could install an older version of Ubuntu in a VM
<Guest40411> apologies for my typing
<valorie> and print from there.....
<valorie> np
<Guest40411> goodnight
<valorie> niters
<valorie> sorry we were not able to get your printer working for you
<oliviert> Good morning.
<spanston> Hello guys, how are you doing? I'm new on Kubuntu (beta 2 vivid)
<spanston> and I wonder how I can install redshift software?
<kaidelong> is there any way to switch to a different ubuntu in place and deselect this one so that the packages can be cleaned?
<kaidelong> Kubuntu 14.10 LTS is giving me too many problems and I'm hoping newer drivers might help
<kaidelong> 14.04*
<soee> kaidelong: newer driver for ?
<kaidelong> I'm not sure. kubuntu-update-notifier crashes all the time and I'm getting X server hangs, the latter at least suggests newer graphics drivers might help
<kaidelong> well
<kaidelong> many of KDE's daemons and services crash with zeal
<kaidelong> akonadi-launcher just did, whatever that is
<kaidelong> text mode seems fine
<kaidelong> I guess I could try upgrading to Kubuntu 14.10 first
<kaidelong> I guess I'll do that and leave Trusty Tahr behind
<soee> kaidelong: jump to 15.04  :)
<kaidelong> soee: how is plasma 5? AFAICT the main reason it's not stable yet is that stuff isn't all ported away from Qt 4 and you need both Qt and Qt 5, am I right?
<soee> well yes, but im using it 3 or 4 months already
<kaidelong> I actually would be perfectly fine keeping two versions of Qt on the system so if it's not super buggy and rough around the edges
<soee> i have not bigger issues with it
<kaidelong> alright
<kaidelong> I will give it a try although I'll have to look up how to do that
<kaidelong> enable pre-releases?
<soee> kaidelong: well there are some bugs that might annoy you like you are not able to logouot atm
<kaidelong> oh that is pretty annoying
<kaidelong> that happens sometimes here too
<soee> kaidelong: but this shoudl be fixed soon as not much tme left to final release
<kaidelong> kdm manages to log me into a KDE desktop without actually giving the KDE desktop any ability to authenticate things and I have to reboot from the console
<soee> in vivid we have sddm
<soee> oh kaidelong one imporant thing - sddm atm does not cooperate with nvidia-prime
<kaidelong> I use intel-hda-graphics
<soee> so if you have laptop with optimus tech, you wont be able yo use nvidia gpu
<soee> kaidelong: ok, im running intel also atm as cant select nvidi
<kaidelong> I don't have NVidia optimus so I guess I don't have to worry too much
<soee> kaidelong: my thoughts: if you have such big problems with trusty, give vivid a try
<soee> should be much better
<kaidelong> how do I do that? enable pre-releases in muon update manager?
<soee> kaidelong: please keep in mind that old configuration files might - but also might not - cause probems with plasma5
<soee> (some files from ~/.config and ~/.kde)
<kaidelong> maybe I should just reformat / and install from disc, then
<kaidelong> I don't really lose anything doing that
<soee> kaidelong: in my opinin that would be teh best way to make all things for as excpected
<soee> kaidelong: if you decide to do it, and will be running Vivid, give us some info how it works for you and how you like it so far
<kaidelong> sure thing, thanks for the advice
<soee> kaidelong: one more thing, after vivid is release soon it shoudl get update to Plasma 5.3
<soee> so a lot more bugfixes and new eatures should land here :)
<soee> kaidelong: before installation please check the list of known bugs since beta2: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta2/Kubuntu
<soee> so you will know what problems eventialy you can find
<soee> some of them might be fixed already though
<kaidelong> soee: would you be kind enough to give me a link to an ISO having 15.04 with plasma 5?
<kaidelong> I'm in a desparate situation and I can't use a browser
<soee> kaidelong: Beta2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/beta-2/ or daily: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<kaidelong> oh wow
<kaidelong> it booted
<kaidelong> I'm still here
<soee> ;]
<serpelle> welcome
<soee> hiho serpelle
<serpelle> hi soee
<rosco_y> I have a hd that I share with (I select Windows or Ubuntu in Grub) when I select the drive in dolphin, it connects as /media/ross/7F37BDE50AC51E59.  When I try to mount this to /mnt/DATA using sudo mount /media/ross/7F37BDE50AC51E59 /mnt/DATA the message I get is "/media/ross/7F37BDE50AC51E59 is not a block device".  What am I doing wrong?
<rosco_y> I want to set this up so it automatically mounts here because I want to share a mysql data directory on this drive, (between Windows and Ubuntu)
<rosco_y> oh, I think I see the problem
<rosco_y> would it be because my 7537...etc is actually an extended partition
<rosco_y> aw shoot, someday I suppose I'm going to have to understand this stuff....
<MoonUnit`> i usually use ntfs-3g to mount ntfs partitions
<georgelappies> hi all, I downloaded the plasma next icon set from here: https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons and extracted it to to: /usr/share/icons however I cannot select Breeze as the icon theme. Does this only work on KDE5?
<georgelappies> I am currently running 4.13.3 - 14.04 LTS
<soee> georgelappies: probably it wont work ouside plasma 5
<georgelappies> thanks soee
<dougl> how can I tell if I am running 64 or 32 bit 14.04 - I did a dist-upgrade adn a tonne of shtuff was updated (google earth compelled me)
<MoonUnit`> run 'uname -p' if it says x86_64 its 64 bit
<dougl> MoonUnit`, thanks :)
<gie> hello, when i install virtualbox (current version from the hp) under kubuntu 14.04 the installer removes programs like pidgin, xchat and many more without asking
<gie> what can be the problem?
<gie> the virtualbox version from the reposetory ist really old, 4.3.10, the one from the homepage 4.3.26 always removes other programs, how can i safely upgrade to the current virtualbox version on kubuntu 14.04 any ideas?
<Sergiobh> Hey all. This is my first time in this chat. Someone knows if the package palsma-netbook will be in kubuntu 15.04?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> mucking about on W7 'til the important updates are done
<Voyage> I have googled a lot and found no answer workable answer to this question: How to downgrade from php 5.5.9 to php 5.4 in ubuntu
<Sergiobh> bye
<Voyage> I have googled a lot and found no answer workable answer to this question: How to downgrade from php 5.5.9 to php 5.4 in ubuntu
<deepwell> türkçe bilrn varmı yardıma ihtiyacım var
<soee> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
#kubuntu 2015-04-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PDR__> hello
<PDR__> im using kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5 and i have issues with login after resume from sleep
<PDR__> everytime it goes to sleep i wake it up and then insert password but it alwast says somethign like unable to log in
<PDR__> im sure im not misspeling my password. Everytime is the same.. i never managed to log in after sistem resume..
<PDR__> what can be wrong?
<PDR__> to be more precise it says: "unlocking failed"
<excognac> greetings ! i'm using kubuntu 12.04. i wish to free some space on my separate root partition (/) but even for sudo apt-get autoremove it says: running depmode and tells me not enough disk space.  any advices?
<lordievader> excognac: Remove packages manually?
<lordievader> excognac: "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less" is usefull for that.
<excognac> lordievader: thanks i will try that. naturally there is no way to expand my root partition with livecd without reinstaling, correct?
<lordievader> excognac: You don't need to reinstall to enlarge your root partition.
<lordievader> But you do need to be in a live-environment (if you don't use lvm ;) )
<excognac> lordivader: i tried to do that earlier but never let me to add the free space to /
<lordievader> excognac: Do you have free/unpartitioned space availabe>
<lordievader> >=?
<excognac> lordievader: I can do that yeah,but i have trouble with adding it to /
<lordievader> What kind of trouble?
<excognac> lordivader can you give me 20 mins? so i try to do it again and tell zou what exactly happens ok?
<lordievader> Sure.
<excognac> lordievader:  thanks see you soon. btw i tried your comman but les is not installed and ofc i dont have enough pace to install it:)
<excognac> space*
<excognac> cya soon
<excognac> lordievader: HI so am on live cd now and opened kpartition manager. i have 4.88gb unallocated disk space. i simply cant enlarge root partition. will try it from command line in a sec
<lordievader> Could you send a screenshot?
<excognac> can is there a way to do dit with pastebin?
<excognac> *is there
<Avihay_work> excognac: http://postimage.org/
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<excognac> lordievader: http://postimg.org/image/nkf4qzatt/c117413e/
<lordievader> excognac: You first need to move sda6 ~5Gb to the right.
<lordievader> And that is going to take LONG.
<lordievader> Depending on your useage 20gb can still be rather small.
<excognac> lordievader: what do you mean take it the right? anyway, can i do it in command line wwith dd or so? yeah i wanna make it 30gb
<lordievader> excognac: I'd use the graphical partition edititor if I were you.
<lordievader> Resize sda6 a bit, then move it to the right.
<excognac> ok i start it now
<excognac> lordievader: got the required amount of unallocate free space. now how do i move it to the right?
<lordievader> excognac: Should be an option somewhere. Haven't used the graphical partitioner since ages.
<excognac> lordievader: ok it's the same as resize/move.  during resize gave me an error message moving failed. now, if i wanna enlarge sda5(root partition) i need to have the free space BEFORE sda6(home partition) so i have to move it with the exact amount of available free space, correcT?
<lordievader> Yes the free space should be between sda5 and sda6.
<excognac> Thanks a lot for your help. then i should be able to enlarge root hopefully
<lordievader> Frequently checking your rootfile system ain't a bad idea here ;)
<excognac> i checked and repaired disks before and after each steps
<excognac> 5% in 6mins. yeah this will take ages:)
<lordievader> This is precisely why I love lvm ;)
<lordievader> If my root fs runs out of disk space it is 'lvextend -r -L+20g <path-to-lv>' and I'm done, / has another 20gb of free space ;)
<Walex> lordievader: that's only because of lack of planning :-)
<Walex> lordievader: there is almost never a good case for creating small "partitions" to begin with leaving some free space to be attached later to one or another...
<Walex> with some qualifications not related to LVM2 though.
<lordievader> I allways begin with small partitions, since I do not have to worry about resizing. I accept the fact that I do not know in advance what will grow the most.
<excognac> lordievader: idon'tquite get what's the matter http://pastebin.com/HmJ0B44J
<MoonUnit`> anyone else get a permanent selection box type blue square on the plasma5 desktop?, randomly appears and can't remove it.
<lordievader> Bad sectors?
<lordievader> excognac: ^
<MoonUnit`> appears all the time random locations and non interactive  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7618572/Plasma5.bluesquare.bug.png
<excognac> lordievader: checking&repairing all disks then
<lordievader> excognac: Bad sectors is not something you can repair.
<lordievader> excognac: Check the smart data.
<excognac> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<excognac> repair said this:http://pastebin.com/jC5HwyDy
<lordievader> Filesystem is probably fine, I'd check the disk if I were you ;)
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/PF8bdBjM
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<excognac> lordievader: is this the right command?
<lordievader> No need for the -d, and your should specify the disk (/dev/sda) not the partition.
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> excognac: Your disk is failing: Reallocated sector count is at 88.
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader how goes it today?
<lordievader> excognac: Do you have a backup? If not, make one. NOW.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good here. How are you you?
<BluesKaj> VG thanks, nice weather for a change
<lordievader> Yeah, it is nice and sunny here too.
 * BluesKaj nods
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/ZJQaZDeb
<excognac> making backup, wwont take long
<lordievader> But that is probably where the partition move fails. It tries to move it to a bad sector.
<excognac> lordievader: so, i should reinstall and repartition the whole thing? even the ntfs partition?
<lordievader> That is not going to fix a bad disk. Get a new disk ;)
<excognac> lordievader: mhm. so currently there is nothing i can do? will get a new machine than as keyboard and fan are buggered up too.
<lordievader> You can still use the disk, but don't be surprised when you loose data or things error randomly. (Like the partition move)
<excognac> lordievader: thanks a lot for your long lasting patience.
<lordievader> excognac: No problem ;)
<BluesKaj> excognac, are getting performance errors on windows as well ?
<excognac> BluesKaj: BluesKaj yeah a lot. they can be prevented to somewhat extent with playing a youtube video after logging. then later pretubances are  less frequent. naturally, this is entirely an empiric method.
<excognac> *pertubances
<BluesKaj> yeah that isn't easy to explain, have you run the smart test on the drive, if that fails then you probly need a new one
<excognac> BluesKaj: yeah, here is the smart test result http://pastebin.com/ZJQaZDeb lordievader said i deffo need a new a disk.
<BluesKaj> excognac, yup,  doesn't look good with all the prefails etc
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 88 bad sectors ;)
<excognac> before investing in anything new: a) is it possible that my noisy fan caused overheating and this created bad sectors? b) how to avoid to have any bad sectors on my  future drive?
<lordievader> excognac: No, and you can't. Unless you don't use the drive. It is simple wear of usage.
<excognac> k thanks. this was a really cheap one tho. still i'm not happy that i have to change: battery, keyboard, fan, hdd after 3 years
<lordievader> excognac: Was it a new drive at that time?
<lordievader> excognac: You might also want to invest in a fan for your disks, 38 is rather high for a disk.
<excognac> lordievader:it was a brand new laptop.
<lordievader> 3 years is a short life-span for an hdd.
<excognac> lordievader: yeah but no wonder, i terrorized it a lot with handling/editing really large files, often leaving it on for 30 hours etc. i knew i shouldn't overload it with work and a desktop would fit better to my purposes, but never could invest in one.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I had a 3yr old WD die after after a power interruption. It was our media server connected to the LAN router, probly not a good idea I suppose.
<BluesKaj> the drive still spins , but it has so many bad sectors even for 1TB drive that it's unusable
<lordievader> Allways keep an eye or the reallocated sector count ;)
<BluesKaj> yes, i noticed that
<lordievader> That is what the smartd can do for you ;)
<BluesKaj> this is my WD 1TB drive :  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   142   142   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       1262 ...not good :(
<lordievader> That is scrap metal :P
<excognac> couldn't reallocate the free diskspace now:( I knoww Sdd are very expensive, do they laste any longer?
<excognac> *last
<lordievader> Longer than HDD's? Probably not. However do not take the life-span of your disk as average. Usually they do fine for 10+ years.
<excognac> ok. will think about them. i have a 1tb external anyways
<7GHABBQSR> test
<lordievader> Ugh, usb is slow...
<BluesKaj> yup, i have a 160Gb drive that's 9yrs old now, and it still works fine
<excognac> yeah but i don't really need to mess with giant files anymore, occasionally playing mediafiles via usb3 is no big deal
<excognac> cya all and thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at drives, but I'm not sure which brands are rekiable anymore. I used think WD was quiter good for the money ans seagate as low-end , but now I'm not so sure .
<BluesKaj> reliable , that is
<lordievader> WD still is.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<MoonUnit`> shame google were too scared to give their information out too
<MoonUnit`> they didn't want to tell people the best drives in case it made the prices go up.
<BluesKaj> seems the Western Digital Red are the top of the line for consumers, but since we no longer store movies on the HDD after watching the media folders are much maller than before
<BluesKaj> smaller
<BluesKaj> even 500G is enough now
<lordievader> Red's are nice.
<somekool> is there a specific channel for 15.04 issues ?
<MoonUnit`>  #ubuntu+1
<genoskill> How can I change the program's tab width of the KDE task makager?
<darthanubis> genoskill: use your mouse to drag it to the length you want
<genoskill> darthanubis: the default size of the tabs that represent an opened program
<MoonUnit`> aha got windows10 build 10041 to run on qemu kvm had to add '-cpu host'
<lordievader> Pff, picky Windows.
<cale_> anyone here that could answer a quick question
<cale_> im using konversation and new to linux but it shows symbols instead of text where file and edit and stuff should be whats going on
<cale_> any ideas
<mokush> after getting the latest updates for vivid, I'm stuck at either a black screen, or a black screen with the 219 systemd version. any ideas? I can't even switch to a different screen with ctrl+alt+f1. the `sudo systemctl enable sddm.service -f` also doesn't work.
<mokush> I can boot up the desktop if I start it trough recovery mode then -> resume normal boot. but that doesn't seem to load the video drivers right
<BluesKaj> mokush, 15.04 ?
<BluesKaj> mokush, drop to a TTY/VT and login then do, systemctl eabled sddm
<cale_> im using konversation and new to linux but it shows symbols instead of text where file and edit and stuff should be whats going on
<cale_> looks like machine code
<BluesKaj> correction, systemctl enable sddm
<BluesKaj> mokush,^
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, on vivid. I can't even drop to a tty, the ctrl+alt+fx shotcuts are not working. I managed to get to the desktop trough recovery
<mokush> BluesKaj: `sudo systemctl enable sddm` ends up in `Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory`
<MoonUnit`> should it be sddm.service?
<BluesKaj> sddm is default on vivid
<mokush> MoonUnit`: throws the same error even with sddm.service
<BluesKaj> mokush, I know that the F1  doesn't work here, have you tried 2,3,4 etc?
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, nothing
<BluesKaj> mokush,` ok , in the recovery desktop have you tried updating and upgrading?
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, everything is up to date
<mokush> BluesKaj: I did find this: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/505560-KDM-to-SDDM
<mokush> but there's not `/etc/sysconfig/displaymanager` on our end
<cale_> anyone know why a program would show machine code where text should be
<BluesKaj> mokush, systemctl restart display-manager.service , did you try that ?
<BluesKaj> cale_, are you on 14.10 ?
<mokush> BluesKaj: got `Failed to restart display-manager.service: Unit display-manager.service failed to load: No such file or directory.`
<BluesKaj> ok try it without the .service
<mokush> BluesKaj: same thing
<BluesKaj> it's alittle late in the game mokush , but we really should be in discussing this in #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu 2016-04-04
<kookie> banana
<Kingsmere> Banana ?
<Kingsmere> Hello
<Smurphy> banana ...
<tux|dude> Man clementine and kubuntu just go together so well
<Smurphy> I got used in using amarok by now ...
<Smurphy> Wonder when the next plasma will be available for kubuntu :) Looks neat :)
<tux|dude> I've given amarok a look but ehhhh.....
<Smurphy> It has its advantages, once you get used to the special usage.
<tux|dude> It's a little... mental
<tux|dude> I mean clementine is based off amarok 1.4 actually
<Smurphy> I know. they have however rewritten the internal engine from scratch.
<moody_> hey yall
<Smurphy> yo
<moody_> was hoping to get some help. i just installed kde 15.10 on my desktop and the propietary bcm4352 driver and i've been getting random desktop freezes after about 10 minutes
<moody_> i can't get to the tty either
<moody_> via ctrl alt f1
<moody_> so i have to restart my pc every time
<moody_> i've got a gtx 680 but didn't install nvidia drivers and i'm wondering if that's the issue
<Smurphy> We'd need more info on that. You tried checking the kernel ring buffer -> check sysreq interaction in google.
<moody_> no i haven't i'm a linux novice so i don't know what the kernel ring buffer
<Smurphy> I got a very old copy of a text-base version of this -> http://stargate.solsys.org/bin.php?bin=get&bin_id=279
<moody_> is
<Smurphy> That's where the linux kernel writes down all errors.
<Smurphy> usually - if the system works and suddenly freezes hard, memory gets overwritten.
<Smurphy> If it was an IRQ error, it would release the IRQ after a while - reason I rather think it is memory or a driver behaving bad.
<moody_> interestingly, i can move my mouse during these freezes
<moody_> so they're not hard freezes
<moody_> i just can't inetract with the desktop or get to the tty
<moody_> also fwiw i can get to the tty before freeze with ctrl alt f1-6
<Smurphy> Hmmm.
<Smurphy> bcm is a network-card driver, right > so the graphic-card driver should not be the issue here.
<moody_> right, but i think the freeze happened even before i installed the network card driver
<Smurphy> next time you boot your system, before it crashes, open konsole or go to the console (ctrl-alt-f1) and type in: dmesg
<moody_> so far that's all i've done on the fresh install
<Smurphy> it will dump you the kernel-ring buffer to the screen.
<moody_> i'm actually on the pc right now
<moody_> hoping i don't get disconnected
<moody_> and i ran dmesg-any idea what i should look for?
<Smurphy> Paste it somewhere -> pastebin or so.
<Smurphy> In fact, we're looking for kernel oops messages etc.
<Smurphy> Did you tell the system to update all packages during install ?
<moody_> http://pastebin.com/LWYSz1ia
<moody_> no, i tried to update after the install but it crashed while downloading
<moody_> i should do that now
<Smurphy> No errors I can see.
<moody__> so this last crash came with graphical artifacts too
<moody__> like a bucket of paint was spilled over the windows
<moody__> i'm thinking i might try the proprietary nvidia driver and see if that fixes it
<Smurphy> could be the nouveau drivers then. Ubuntu does not have the latest. install the Nvidia provided drivers.
<Smurphy> Could make it better.
<Smurphy> yes
<moody__> wish there was a good way to see my gput emps
<Smurphy> gput emps ?
<Smurphy> gpu temps?
<Smurphy> The nvidia tools have something for that.
<Smurphy> Well, the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<Smurphy> But I have not used them in a very long time -> mostly Intel GPU's now.
<moody_> soo everything is much snappier after i installed the proprietary driver
<Smurphy> faster ? it should.
<Smurphy> Check for the nvidia panel (dunno how it's called anymore).
<Smurphy> Click on the start-button, and start typing: nvidia
<Smurphy> it will show you everything that has nvidia. The control-panel from nvidia should show.
<basma> بريسليسي
<General_Martok> Hi, can somebody tell me how I can set the window position permanently? Thunderbird ever opens in a small window
<hateball> General_Martok: You can create window rules, rightclick the title
<soee> General_Martok: hi
<soee> ah hateball was first :)
<hateball> General_Martok: That is, the titlebar of Thunderbird. Then you can set advanced rules for placements or whatever you desire
<soee> right click on title bar and pick: More Action -> Additional Applicaton Settings -> Size & Placement [tab]
<General_Martok> Thank you! It works. It was so easy, but I didn't see :-)
<yossarianuk> hi - what version of plasma will 16.04 be using ? the beta still have 5.5.4 I belive
<soee> yossarianuk: shoudl be 5.5.5
<soee> than newer through backports
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mirko_> Hey guys. I have a problem with login screen in Kubuntu 14.04. When I select an own image there, I just get a white background...
<BluesKaj> mirko_, what's the file extension of the image?
<mirko_> BluesKaj: It`s a .jpg... Don`t tell me it`s that easy and I just need it into another extension... :D
<BluesKaj> no it's not that easy , that's the correct file type alright
<mirko_> That`s weird then. :( I tried it with a few pictures now, and always the same result. Logging out - white Background. Rebooting - white Background. After that I checked if the pic is still saved in the settings - yes, it is...
<mirko_> I checked it just with the User Bar though. Maybe it`s different in Classic...
<BluesKaj> classic?
<BluesKaj> oh the kmenu
<mirko_> Yes. The Screen that appears after booting where it asks for your password. :)
<BluesKaj> login screen
<mirko_> Exactly. :) Maybe it`ll work with a .png-extension? Or is it impossible?
<BluesKaj> you don't have the pics wrapped in a compressed file using ark or some such ?
<mirko_> BluesKaj: Nope. Got a large, uncompressed folder of Wallpapers in my personal folder.
<BluesKaj> ok
<mirko_> I will check it just for fun with an png-Image. Or do you have something specific in mind that could fix it? :)
<BluesKaj> mirko_, did the background change setting ask for your password ?
<mirko_> BluesKaj: Yes. Password is needed to save the settings there.
<BluesKaj> no I don't have a particular fix in mind because my experience with login screen backaground choice has always worked iirc
<hateball> mirko_: do you have an encrypted home folder?
<hateball> the user that runs the login manager needs to be able to read the file from whatever path you defined
<mirko_> hateball: Yes. I encrypted my folder on the installation process.
<hateball> That'll be it then
<mirko_> hateball: Ahhh. Yeah, makes sense. When it`s encrypted before decrypting it with the personal password it can`t work.
<mirko_> Let me check that. I`ll be right back... :)
<hateball> mirko_: yeah, so place the images somewhere unencrypted :)
<wieczoj> #linux
<mirko_> Hmmm... Weird. I tried a wallpaper of my external HDD now there that isn`t encrypted, logged out, still same result, white background...
<hateball> mirko_: Have you mounted the drive in /etc/fstab ? Otherwise that wont be mounted until you're logged in
<hateball> Which would produce the same result
<mirko_> hateball: I don`t think so... Can you name me an unencrypted location on my System where I can place the wallpaper to retest?
<hateball> mirko_: Well I don't know how your system is setup, but if you only encrypted ~/, then everywhere else would be unenecrypted
<hateball> So you could "mkdir -p /opt/wallpapers" and copy an image there for instance
<mirko_> hateball: Okay, let me try that...
<mirko_> Okay, retesting now. Brb. :)
<mirko_> hateball: Bingo, that fixed it.
<mirko_> hateball: Thank you very much for your help. This support here is awesome! :)
<BluesKaj> encryption of regular non critical files is obviously a pita :-)
<mirko_> BluesKaj: Normally you`re right. I got an encrypted container on my external HDD where I save all my "critical" stuff.
<yossarianuk> soee
<yossarianuk> soee: thanks
<timetrex> werd up
<timetrex> derp
<catbadger> better
<mirko_> Can someone help me? Kubuntu is trolling me with Update Popups. When I open Muon and searching for Updates there is nothing. Neither with terminal-commands. It`s getting really annoying cause it pops up all few minutes... -.-
<catbadger> what terminal commands did you try?
<mirko_> catbadger: sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade / sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<catbadger> that should do it.
<catbadger> To stop the pop-up run update-manager
<catbadger> Then in settings, set Update automaticly to 'Never' and Notify of new version to 'Never'
<catbadger> well i feel like he was ungrateful
<catbadger> .j edm
<catbadger> oops
<JunkHunk> hello at startup lately my kubuntu does this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=101647 is there a way to fix it?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, could be a graphics problem, got the recommended gpu driver installed ?
<JunkHunk> 358.16 for Geforce GTX 750 Ti
<Bob2016> that does't look like a video driver problem at all
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, what about your OpenGL /GLX settings
<JunkHunk> tell me the command
<JunkHunk> I ll post the output
<BluesKaj> there's no command
<BluesKaj> look in system settings>display and monitor>compositor
<JunkHunk> I dont see compositor
<JunkHunk> screen config and screen saver
<JunkHunk> thats all under display and monitor
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> now I remember I switched to lightdm
<JunkHunk> in order to get free login at startup
<JunkHunk> could be it?
<JunkHunk> nvm it is not an unbearable problem
<VlanZ> heyyy peoples
<cstelz> Hey everybody!
<catbadger> hi
<andybrine> Hey Everyone
<andybrine> I have installed skype and it starts when I boot my laptop. Does anyone know how I can turn that off?
<BlueProtoman> I can't run synaptic as root!  When I try, I get this error message, despite having been able to run synaptic as root for months.  http://pastebin.com/f2tDyKrD  Any tips?
<BlueProtoman> Kubuntu 15.10
<tux|dude> Morning all
<bprompt> afternoon here
<tux|dude> lol
<tux|dude> New Zealand time is weird
<Fritigern> BlueProtoman: Try using kdesudo synaptic
<BlueProtoman> Fritigern: Same error
<Fritigern> Did you try a reinstall yet? sudo apt-get purge synaptic && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<BlueProtoman> Fritigern: Yep, same error
<Fritigern> I am out of ideas. For one thing, dunno why it would want to use Mir when Kubuntu never has.
<Fritigern> You are stuck with muon I'm afraid
#kubuntu 2016-04-05
<TheMarius> kubuntu! 15.10 .. very good, some bugs related to widgets but nothing bad
<TheMarius> its become my new desktop os after win 10 decided to quit on me
<TheMarius> only software you have to pay for i use now is an old version of dreamweaver ... kompozer isnt quite up to do what it does.. other than that i have everything
<TheMarius> even games.. steam
<TheMarius> so thumbs up!
<TheMarius> when i like this setup over what multibillion dollar companies do, it says alot doesnt it
<benvantende> hey people, amarok does not seem to work with 16.04. i get this message when trying to install manually:
<benvantende>  amarok : Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu6) but 2:2.8.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2 is to be installed
<benvantende> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<benvantende> any idea where the error lies?
<soee> benvantende: hiho
<soee> try: apt remove amarok-common
<soee> and than: apt install --reinstall amarok
<tahaan>  /msg NickServ identify thisisme
<tahaan> Is there 'n Widget to show the National Geographic daily image?
<tahaan> Eg: http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/
<lordievader> benvantende: Sounds like you have a Utopic ppa enabled.
<lordievader> On Xenial.
<benvantende> hey soee, brilliant!
<benvantende> hey lordievader, let me clean that ppa up. thanks!!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shane__> Does anyone know how to share clipboard content from kdeconnect on laptop to their phone?  Mine is paired and kde connect installed on phone, however, there's no option to do anything from the system tray icon except open remote folders
<n0yd> Anyone on kubuntu+1? Just curious if there is a known problem with the desktop widgets like I am  experiencing? they do not display correctly. Any workarounds?
<rattking> Hi, I have been evaluating kubuntu again and I am noticing that all my konsoles disappear when I plug the external monitor to my laptop, I dont see anything related in .xsession-errors.. does anyone know what might be causing that or how to fix it? or even anywhere else to look for logs?
<mattfly>  Oh, it seens that there are so many kubuntu fans
<mattfly> I cant wait for 16.04 anymore
<mattfly> kde 5 is really magnific!
<oparoz> How do I re-install all the QT plugins loaded at startup time? One, related to libnettle is making the whole thing crash
<rattking> kde 5 looks nice, but it doesnt seem too stable yet..
<yossarianuk> running kubuntu 15.10 with little stability issues
<rattking> you dont have konsole crashes when you plug in a external monitor?
<yossarianuk> rattking: not personally....
<yossarianuk> there were multiple monitior fixes in plasma 5.4.x i believe...
<mattfly>  actually, for me, when plugging a monitor is a hell
<rattking> I found a few bug reports for my issue, it sounds like a qt issue that was suppose to be patched now.
<mattfly> the widgets on desktop seens to adjust in the new screen, even if it is mirroned
<shane__> running kubuntu 16.04 beta and this is the ONLY distro I've every run that locks up when you connect an external monitor. Complete freeze.  Where do I start in solving this problem?
<mattfly> it freezes?
<mattfly> omg
<shane__> yes, freezes. Sits for more than 10 minutes and I have to hard reboot it
<shane__> I believe it's a particular scenario in which this happens and not all scenarios
<shane__> suspend. connect external monitor. wake up. power on external monitor. Locks up after 1-2 seconds of moving mouse
<BluesKaj> shane__, ask in #ubunru+1 for 16.04 support
<mattfly> that's really concerning for a beta release
<rattking> thats the reason I stopped using kubuntu a few months ago, that I am revisiting now :(
<mattfly> i'll hope they will fix it
<shane__> ive read it's a QT5 issue, probably, but not sure how to solve it
 * rattking has loved kde since 0.9.6
<shane__> BluesKaj - is that the correct channel name? #ubunru+1?
<BluesKaj> sorry my mistake, it's #ubuntu+1
<shane__> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> my eyes aren't so great today ..think I'm going to need new specs soon
<sriram> hello
<sriram> Hello everyone
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 15.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Plasma 5 mattfly
<quico> hola
<quico> como  estan
<almas> f
<HetroErectus> the silence here must bear withness to kubuntu running great
<saigel> I'm pretty happy with it.
<HetroErectus> its been the least buggy linux distro ive ran for a long while
<HetroErectus> only bugs have been a few crashes when i play with plasma widgets
<saigel> That's probably not a problem with the OS, per se, right?
<HetroErectus> no .. i think thats KDE .. plasma 5 is fresh so you'd expect it
<HetroErectus> 15.10 which i run is allmost like a beta for the big one this month
<saigel> I'm still happily running 14.04
<saigel> Looking forward to 16.04
<HetroErectus> its LTS so im certainly doing the move up
<HetroErectus> doubt there will be many changes from 15.10 however
<HetroErectus> didnt seem so on reviews .. probably bugfixes etc mostly
<saigel> Me too. Although I've learned my lessons in the past. i will be doing a full backup before I do the update!
<HetroErectus> ok :)
<HetroErectus> i sort of lack a rolling release type.. opensuse is kubuntus only worthy contender but it wont install
<HetroErectus> lack.. miss rather
<saigel> :-(
<HetroErectus> i was positively surpriced it found EVERYTHING ... keyboards, soundcard, printers etc
<saigel> That's a good feeling!
<HetroErectus> didnt even have to go trough the routines connecting network printers that i have to in wondows.. found it on the network and ran it right away
<HetroErectus> yup
<HetroErectus> still though its lagging behind win 10 etc more now than it used to i think
<saigel> How so?
<HetroErectus> in terms of use... doesnt matter though
<saigel> In general, I'm not too happy with Windows 10
<HetroErectus> win 10 died on me
<saigel> The last Windows I was able to tolerate was 7.
<HetroErectus> thats why i switched
<saigel> Died?
<HetroErectus> one day i rebooted and it was like the entire OS was stuck in quicksand.. took 5 min to open the web browser.. happened after i installed openshot for windows
<HetroErectus> :/
<HetroErectus> wasnt able to fix it .. so i gave up and deleted the crap
<saigel> If I were to buy a new computer with Windows 10 on it, I would first back it up (in case I ever decided to sell the computer), and then immediately install Ubuntu on it!
<HetroErectus> i use a surface pro 3 to chat on now, on this one win 10 makes sense
<HetroErectus> linux cant beat onenote and toutch functionality of this by far
<saigel> Cool. Hope it doesn't get stuck in the quicksand like the other one!
<HetroErectus> on an older desktop or regular laptop however......
<HetroErectus> with modest specs
<HetroErectus> then im all in on linux
<saigel> What is it about OneNote that you like? I've never used it.
<HetroErectus> the fact i can press a button and start writing, by hand
<HetroErectus> with a pen that ships with surface pro 3
<HetroErectus> its like having a block of papers with you
<HetroErectus> and you can transfer it to mobile phones etc
<saigel> Ok.I have an app that sounds similar on my iPad.
<HetroErectus> draw, record and put in video or sound etc on the "paper" in onenote
<saigel> Nifty~
<saigel> Er, I meant "Nifty!"
<HetroErectus> id say surface pro thanks to onenote is the ultimate student computer
<saigel> I'm all for "the right tool for the job!"
<HetroErectus> you can tape the class, make notes beside the video and play it back home
<HetroErectus> yep
<HetroErectus> since its aimed at specs of surface pro, it doesnt make sense to make this in linux anyway.. not yet atleast
<HetroErectus> however maybe libreoffice could look at something like this in the future
<saigel> That would be cool.
<HetroErectus> made a habbit using open source apps for win, so for me switching was easy.. problem for most are they've gotten used to ms office etc
<saigel> There is an app that I use sometimes, although probably not as sophisticated as OneNote, called xournal. It lets me hand-draw notes. It can do it on top of pdf files, too, which makes it kind of like an annotation tool.
<HetroErectus> yep
<HetroErectus> heard of it
<HetroErectus> havent tried it but the brilliance of onenote can only be understood by seeing it
<saigel> Maybe I will see it someday... ;-)
<HetroErectus> work with development of kubuntu or just a user?
<saigel> Actually, I use straight Ubuntu. I used KDE when I was on PC-BSD.
<HetroErectus> ok =)
<saigel> I do web development mostly, so not so much in the OS development lab.
<HetroErectus> so you are in the ubuntu team? well creds for creating this os
<HetroErectus> or helping with it
<saigel> Ah, no, I didn't mean to imply that. I'm not associated with Canonical...
<HetroErectus> ok
<HetroErectus> i can picture $20 raspberri pi clones in a few years running ubuntu and used for editing video etc in a few years time
<saigel> I have Ubuntu runnign on a Pi.
<HetroErectus> its slow though
<saigel> Just for play, of course.
<saigel> Yeah, a bit slow.
<saigel> Although I have heard of people building a massively parallel system with Raspberry Pi computers to achieve a really high-speed, low-cose machine.
<saigel> s/case/cost/g
<HetroErectus> raspberry has a competitor that cost $20 and is even faster.. kickstart project.. dont recall the name of it
<HetroErectus> anyway 3-4 more years and they'll probably run ubuntu at that cost with kdenlive doing 1080p video editing without hickups
<saigel> There is getting to be several competitors in that field. One offers a $5 machine (simpler), and another offers a $100-$200 machine with much more power.
<HetroErectus> yup
<HetroErectus> doing some manual windows updates here.. slow :/
<saigel> Ah. Sorry for you!
<saigel> I'm doing some studying and writing about the Bible.
<HetroErectus> what sort of project?
<HetroErectus> im a christian :)
<saigel> Couple years ago, I took a class in Digital Cryptography. As you may know, cryptography not only allows encryption and decryption, but also message authentication.
<HetroErectus> i was far from that until this autumn when crazy things happened ... proved i was wrong about everything
<HetroErectus> its sort of happened before... i paid for the way i used to think basically
<saigel> I'm discovering that the first five books of the Bible also have a sort of digital signature in them.
<HetroErectus> its real
<HetroErectus> im not surpriced
<HetroErectus> god speaks to us trough the bible.. idk if you're religious or not, but thats how it works for me.. if you arent christian you get nothing out of reading it
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<HetroErectus> it even says so
<saigel> ubottu: Oops. You're right. Sorry.
<ubottu> saigel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HetroErectus> sorry
<HetroErectus> one thing though that sucks in linux .. thats lack of compatibility with DRM.. i fixed netflix installing chrome (wouldnt run in chromium) ... but thats not linux fault
<HetroErectus> but i think it'll only play in 720p
<HetroErectus> chrome packs some closed source DRM-plugins
<saigel> Chrome is a pretty decent solution. LOL, I only have an old 480i TV. Even 720 doesn't do anything for me!
<HetroErectus> chromium is only open source
<HetroErectus> where from, saigel?
<saigel> Me, geographically?
<HetroErectus> yep
<saigel> Near Portland Oregon
<HetroErectus> murrican, and still use old CRT TV?
<saigel> Mostly, I don't have time for TV.
<HetroErectus> even people in third world countries have dumped CRT's a long time ago
<saigel> So not a priority.
<HetroErectus> ok
<krytarik> Seriously guys, consider switching channels - it's not that bad over there! :P
<saigel> Sorry, again. I'll stop!
<HetroErectus> amazing ... keep it a little longer and maybe you could sell it to a museum ... commodore 64 got sold for a good price a decade ago
<HetroErectus> idk about today.. probably even more
<HetroErectus> ok
<HetroErectus> :)
<HetroErectus> https://deals.fossbytes.com/sales/vocore-dock-a-coin-sized-linux-computer/?utm_source=fossbytes.com&utm_medium=above-comments-deals&utm_campaign=fossbytes-deals <-- probably on topic enough... reg what we chatted about earlier.
<HetroErectus> micro linux computer
<HetroErectus> look at the usb port.. lol
<saigel> Sweet!
<tux|dude> Yo
<flo__> hello
#kubuntu 2016-04-06
<flo__> I want to close apps from the main panel by middle clicking on it
<flo__> i just installed kubuntu 14.0.4
<tux|dude> Check the settings
<tux|dude> I think there is an option under there
<flo__> I found something but it only close a window when you middle click on the title bar
<tux|dude> Eh... Check the software centre
<tux|dude> There might be a package to add it to the system
<flo__> what package
<tux|dude> I don't know what package it would be specifically. I'm just saying search the software centre and see if you can find something
<flo__> there is some settings in "Window Behavior", but i cannot find an option there to be able to close a window(active or inactive) by middle clicking on the panel
<flo__> tux|dude: thanks but no thanks
<flo__> they put a lot of option there in settings->window behavior, except the most important(imho) to close a window by middle click on the panel
<flo__> i cannot easily use day to day an OS that does not have that capability
<krytarik> flo__: I'd never thought of that before, tbh.
<flo__> and i liked a lot of kubuntu's capabilities
<tux|dude> Dude, check the package manager
<tux|dude> By panel do you mean the window title bar?
<flo__> if you guys have the skills to easily pass to the developers this request of "closing a window by middle click on the panel", maybe on the future someone like me would not have to leave this wonderful OS after loving so much of it
<flo__> tux|dude: no man
<tux|dude> Holy.
<tux|dude> Shit
<tux|dude> Explain exactly what you want
<flo__> panel is the bar on the lower part of the scree
<flo__> screen
<flo__> title bar=is on top of the screen
<Pici> 25
<tux|dude> Found it
<tux|dude> Right click on the panel
<tux|dude> Task manager settings
<tux|dude> On middle click
<tux|dude> Close window or group
<tux|dude> Assuming this is in KDE 4
<tux|dude> If not you will need to update to Plasma 5
<flo__> that right click and close i new about it
<flo__> man ufff
<tux|dude> Speak english you fool and we may be able to help you
<tux|dude> Did you try what I suggested
<flo__> i am speaking english
<flo__> y
<tux|dude> Because if it isn't in KDE 4 then you'll need to update it to plasma 5
<tux|dude> Because this option is 100% in plasma 5
<flo__> i want to close a window by just : midlle clicking on it ON THE PANEL
<tux|dude> I KNOW
<flo__> i just installed the latest kubuntu
<tux|dude> I'M TELLING YOU HOW TO TURN THAT BLEEDING OPTION ON
<tux|dude> The latest lts kubuntu
<tux|dude> The latest kubuntu is 15:10
<krytarik> Guys, please.
<tux|dude> But anyway, right click on the panel
<tux|dude> Select task manager options
<flo__> kubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64
<tux|dude> Then there should be a menu that says on middle click
<tux|dude> Click the drop down and select "close window or group"
<krytarik> flo__: That's not the latest.
<tux|dude> Latest stable is 15.10 although 16.04 lts is just round the corner
<flo__> krytarik: ok you are right
<flo__> i meant the latest LTS
<krytarik> So, two years old.
<tux|dude> Either way have you tried what I suggested?
<tux|dude> Because that option is present in 15.10
<flo__> tux|dude: yes man, but i cannot see anything in task manager that says middle click
<tux|dude> Right so you need to update to KDE plasma 5
<flo__> aha
<tux|dude> If anything you'd be better off updating to 15.10 for now then jumping up to 16.04 LTS when that comes out in a few weeks
<tux|dude> Because this feature is present in KDE plasma 5 which is preinstalled in 15.10
<flo__> so in 14.04 there is a plasma that does not have that option?
<tux|dude> 14.04 uses plasma 4 by default
<tux|dude> Which is the previous version of kde plasma
<flo__> ok i will try the latest kubuntu version
<tux|dude> The current version of plasma is kde plasma 5
<tux|dude> I suggest you download 15.10 and use that until 16.04 LTS comes out where you can then upgrade to that
<tux|dude> 16.04 LTS is coming out in a few weeks
<flo__> ok man. i hope that i can find that option to close a window by middle cliking on the panel in 15.10
<tux|dude> It is there
<flo__> great
<tux|dude> I even told you how to get to it
<tux|dude> twice
<flo__> thanks
<flo__> see you later
<tux|dude> Man that was something else
<tux|dude> Glad that's over either way
<tux|dude> Please tell me people like that aren't a regular occurrence.
<tux|dude> Also sorry for my outburst. Was just getting a bit ticked off. Still no excuse for me going batty though
<linoox> test
<tux|dude> Hi
<tux|dude> I can see that test of yours
<linoox> Yes, I too can see that
<tux|dude> Well at least it is working
<linoox> Yeah, I am new to IRC and I am just testing Kubuntu
<tux|dude> Oh nice, well welcome
<yossarianuk>  hi - on 15.10 when I use virt-manager to create a QCOW2 disk image it is not thin provisioned by default  - i'm sure on previous versions it was, any ideas how I can make it thin provisioned by default ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JunkHunk> hello I am looking for a kubuntu program which would allow me to synchronize contents between a exterior usb hd and a internal hd. any suggestion?
<tahaan> Does anybody know what the status is of multi-monitor support in 16.04?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, rsync
<JunkHunk> cool
<BluesKaj> !rsync | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<BluesKaj> tahaan, unstable atm
<BluesKaj> also depends on your gpu
<JunkHunk> is rsync installed by default?
<JunkHunk> a good gpu
<tahaan> BlueSkaj that is what I was afraid of.
<tahaan> I've been hanging onto 14.04 because of that.
<JunkHunk> gforce gtx 750 ti
<tahaan> From lspci: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, check by installing it
<tahaan> JunkHunk: Just type "rsync"
<tahaan> It will tell you if it's not found
<BluesKaj> tahaan, it's hard to predict the behaviour of multimonitors on nvidia and 16.04 atm, there isn't a lot of info
<tahaan> BluesKaj: I have an Intel GPU in my main work machine
<BluesKaj> even less infor for intel gpus
<tahaan> :(
<BluesKaj> tahaan, it's not very busy there , but maybe the users and some devs at #ubuntu+1 can give some pointers
<BluesKaj> it's actually the official support chat for 16.04
<tahaan> But this is probably a _K_ubuntu specific issue?
<hateball> The +1 channel is flavorless :)
<hateball> or multiflavored, rather
<tahaan> OK.
<BluesKaj> hateball, you realize we are supposed to redirect 16.04 users to #ubuntu+1 officially
<hateball> BluesKaj: Uh... that's exactly what I said
<BluesKaj> flavourless implies not much help :-)
<tahaan> But he corrected himself, and I understood what he (she/it) meant anyways
<BluesKaj> which is probly true
<tahaan> Lol @ probably true
<BluesKaj> tahaan, it's hard to know unless you try 16.04 , perhaps on a different partition, or a vm
<tahaan> Multi-monitor support on a VM will probably behave differently due to the HW  But I will try to create a partition to try it out.
<BluesKaj> yeah that's usually the case unless you can configure a passthru
<tahaan> I imagine for a passthrough the host-OS would need to relinquish the device, and the graphics will be "in use" by the Host
<tahaan> But I've never tried this.
<lordievader> tahaan: Indeed, it can probably be accomplished with just one graphics card. But won't be easy.
<lordievader> Better to simply use qxl with spice or something, that supports multimonitor setups.
<tahaan> What is qxl?
<lordievader> A qemu virtual video card.
<tahaan> Hmmmm, much less effort to free up a partition and do a parallel install of 16.04 I imagine
<tahaan> Regardless I'm going to wait for the release before I try.
<BluesKaj> tahaan,yeah waiting for the official release is probly wise at this point
<JunkHunk> is there a gui for rsync?
<JunkHunk> I am lazy
<TheBacknd> Hello guys
<JunkHunk> does this apply to kubuntu aswell? http://askubuntu.com/questions/514963/is-there-any-gui-application-for-command-rsync
<JunkHunk> I want rsync to use two sources
<TheBacknd> Do you guys know how I can get rid of the screen tearing ? I have tried everything , nvidia really pisses me off.
<JunkHunk> I mean everything on one side must be the same in the other
<hateball> TheBacknd: check this https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/5/618456760271192326/
<JunkHunk> but if there are lacking files in one side must be restored from the other
<hateball> TheBacknd: namely the ForceFullCompositionPipeline and TripleBuffer bits
<JunkHunk> TheBacknd, install the proper driver
<hateball> TheBacknd: and then disably vsync in kwin/everything
<hateball> TheBacknd: that assumes a 5xx+ series card I should note
<TheBacknd> I never used an IRC before (I don't know how to reply to someone so I will say it to everyone instead) , but thanks for those who helped me , I will take a look at what hateball sent me!
<hateball> !who | TheBacknd
<ubottu> TheBacknd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lordievader> ubottu: Lies, this channel is not large!
<Pici> heh
<lordievader> Hehe, ubottu's reply :)
<benvantende> hey people, i think since version 15.04 my usb mic (from Logitech ClearChat Pro) stopped working. all solutions on the internet cannot solve the issue. in pavucontrol and alsamixer all looks good, but i just get no signal. the headset perfectly works on a chromebook
<benvantende> any ideas how to solve that?
<kubuntu_> Hi, I'm trying to restore my boot-up by following the procedures here: http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi , but I'm getting a grub command prompt at startup. I'm using a UEFI setup with LUKS encrypted root partition. Can someone help?
<bigdrive339> anyone on this grub issue?
<bigdrive339> aa
<markslaw> i just had to reinstall kubuntu last night (don't ask why, it's embarrassing!). This morning, te system updater tells me that there are packages to update. I click on update and when it finishes, it tels me that it couldn't finish updating. my installation might be broken. Open muon package manager and have IT look for updates and it finds none. What might be going on?
<soee> markslaw: just run: apt-get -f install
<markslaw> soee: just did it. thanks. need to reboot now to see if it worked.
<markslaw> i keep getting a message that says that language packages are incomplete. what do i need to do?
<NaGERST> Alsoa is acting retarded in trusty 4* kernel and only allowing one sound source at a time. I tried installing pulseaudio to get around that (was never an issue on precise). But now the stupid computer thinks that it should output all sounds to the nvidia_hdmi sound chip instead of the intel 3,5mm (aux) or even the Aureal Vortex 2 card. :::: How do i Completely blacklist the nvidia HDMI sillyness.
<NaGERST> I have no intention of ever using a HDMI cable to this computer anyways
<NaGERST> there must be a terminal way to fix this. All suggestions i have gotten has been "install gnome and pavucontrol" and that would have me remove the blacklisting of gtk3
<NaGERST> KDE probably has a way, but i just have not found iut.
<BluesKaj> NaGERST, kmenu>system settings>multimedia>music device prefernce,after choosing that,  then check the hardware tab to set your sources
<BluesKaj> and outputs
<NaGERST> hi BluesKaj, The options i have available in systemsettings is "Audio CDs", "Audio and video settings", and "CDDB Retrieval"
<NaGERST> BluesKaj: i set the Vortex or Intel sound device as default, apply and close the application. When it is retarted it still defaults to the nvidia.
<NaGERST> How can i blacklist that suckah
<NaGERST> and when i pick the intel one the "input" section flickers between front and analogue
<NaGERST> pull out the cable?
<BluesKaj> na inb the hardware tab choose the output as something other than hdmi out, ptobly analog out
<BluesKaj> NaGERST,^
<NaGERST> it still defaults back to nvidia_hdmi
<NaGERST> The other way i have found was described in the last post here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15497/how-to-remove-nvidia-hdmi-audio-output-in-pulseaudio
<NaGERST> but how do i figure out the proper syntax?
<BluesKaj> in the device preferences tab, make sure that you move the analog or alsa output to the top and use the test bi=utton to make sure you hear sounds
<NaGERST> neither works. I had sound before upgrading to a version that had drivers for the nvidia hdmi chip
<NaGERST> no matter what i do, after applying settings to the sound settings it still defaults to nvidia hdmi
<BluesKaj> and if you do hear sounds , then clicl apply and apply device list to,then apply again
<NaGERST> does not matter. even after a reboot, nvidia will still be the preffered one.
<NaGERST> and both the intel and the nvidia use the intel_hda module so i can not blacklist it it seems...
<BluesKaj> the nvidia chip is most likely an intel hda, so open a terminal and do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if the driver loads properly there will b no output from that command, then reboot
<BluesKaj> also  check al;samixer in the terminal and make sure the automute is disabled
<NaGERST> indeed, there was no output.
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<NaGERST> automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> turn up the master pcm and front vol ctls as well
<NaGERST> I have tried those, i have also tried to change backends (vlc vs gstreamer) and they both work, but output over hdmi instead of using the analogue hardware
<BluesKaj> install pavucontrol and set the outputs there  d
<NaGERST> blacklisted; Depends: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0) but it is not installable
<BluesKaj> nopoint blacklisting anything if you only have one audio chip, it's amtter of setting the outputs
<NaGERST> ok i will give it a try, hope it wont pull all of gnome3 in this time. (did in 13.04)
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is desktop independent afaik
<lordievader> pavucontrol is gtk, so you get gtk libs.
<NaGERST> nope. requires gtk3, polkit, and on some distros even gnome-desktop package
<BluesKaj> a few gtklibs is all
<NaGERST> ok, i will try, i can hopefully purge them later
<BluesKaj> you can just purge pavucontrol and the gtks will go with it
<NaGERST> it has the same issue as the command line tools
<NaGERST> ill be back in 2 min when i have pulled the front control cable from the computer.
<BluesKaj> naund_, front control cable ?
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong nick , naund_ .sorry
<telegram> <ovidiuflorin>: Kubuntu Podcast #11 is now live
<telegram> http://youtu.be/vuz5-eZMEK8
<tux|dude> Does anyone know what kernel version kubuntu 16.04 is going to be using?
<soee_> tux|dude: 4.4
<tux|dude> Oh good
<tux|dude> Because atm my 15.10 install is wanting to downgrade my kernel to 4.2 (i'm on 4.3 because 4.2 breaks my wifi) so I was hoping that 16.04 used a higher kernel
<soee_> it is using 4.4 :)
<rozalina> When is 16.04 going to be released ?
<soee_> April 21st
<rozalina> Wow , I just installed 15.10 yesterday
<tux|dude> Can't wait for 16.04
<rozalina> Well now that I know that 16.04 is going to be released really soon , I'm excited as well
<soee_> yeah it is working  great :)
<rozalina> Do you guys know if it's possible to install pentesting tool on Kubuntu ? It's not for illegal purpose. I just want to test my server running Debian. I tried with Kali Linux but my main OS is kubuntu so you know ^^ I'm too lazy to restart my computer each time i want to play with my server
<MichaelTunnell> Rick_Timmis: where are show notes for the podcast posted?
<mimmo> mina
<mimmo> celentano
<soul> Can somebody help me, please? I can't restore my laptop's resolution.
<edaq> Soul___
<edaq> Soul__
<Soul___> Yes yes
<edaq> ah
<edaq> what is wrong with the res
<edaq> too big
<edaq> too small
<edaq> after a game crashed
<edaq> describe
<edaq> pls
<Soul___> Well, I installed WoW(a game) with wine, and puf! Now I just have a 800x600 resolution (my normal resolution is 1920x1080)
<edaq> have you tried control pannel
<Soul___> I can't restore it through the system settings because I can't select any resolution
<edaq> ah
<edaq> let me see
<edaq> can you access your terminal
<Soul___> I'm looking how to modify xorg but it's really hard
<Soul___> yes I can
<edaq> k
<edaq> I look for a good screen controller
<edaq> had this happen on mine
<edaq> is your screen vga
<edaq> or lva
<edaq> what is the output
<edaq> lvds
<edaq> etc
<Soul___> ehm..
<Soul___> It's a laptop, I' dont know.. lvds?
<edaq> k
<edaq> try this
<Soul___> How can I check that?
<edaq> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --rate 75
<edaq> ah
<edaq> you can check it with
<edaq> I think it is under componets
<Soul___> I tried your line( I found it on the Internet before) and no luck, LVDS not found
<edaq> ah
<edaq> checking for another one
<edaq> what is your current res
<edaq> have you restarted your machine
<edaq> If all that fails there is a quick work around if you are admin on your machine
<Soul___> yes I am
<edaq> k
<edaq> create another user admin
<Soul___> The configuration seems okay before logging in
<edaq> and migrate to it
<Soul___> when I log in, I get that ugly resolution
<edaq> make another account
<edaq> admin etc
<edaq> then start migrating your files over
<edaq> I did that
<edaq> didnt want to edit config files after trying that
<edaq> so just made a second admin account myname2
<edaq> and moved over to it
<edaq> all your files will still be there
<edaq> you can reintegrate your menu etc
<edaq> it is not perfect solution
<edaq> but it is faster
<edaq> are you still there
<edaq> Soul___
<Soul___> yes
<edaq> ah
<Soul___> I'm going to restart, let me check..
<edaq> any luck
<edaq> k
<edaq> so did the second account work
<edaq> did the second account work?
<soul__> Hi
<soul__> I don't know how
<soul__> but after restarting and trying to connect with failsafe, it works :S
<edaq> nice
<edaq> glad to help you with it
<edaq> try xubuntus control panels
<edaq> they can be helpful
<edaq> sudo apt-get xfce
<edaq> and use their control methods
<edaq> they can wok for laptops better
<Guest12447> what is this place?
<Guest12447> What goes on here?
<edaq> what is this place?
<edaq> that do you meen
<edaq> mean Guest12447
<edaq> what do you mean by this place
<edaq> the IRC
<edaq> the xfce debian package
<edaq> etc
<Guest12447> New to Linux = stumbled upon this
<edaq> ah
<edaq> this is the IRC for kubuntu users
<edaq> but other linux users may be here also
<Guest12447> Ah.  Reminicent of the old AOL chat rooms
<edaq> yes it is IRC
<edaq> get a client and you can have lots of access
<edaq> try hexchat, quassel, pidgin
<edaq> etc
<Guest12447> Is this Konversation program considered a client?
<edaq> yes
<edaq> yeah
<edaq> it is a nice one
<edaq> do you like psych
<edaq> Guest12447
<Guest12447> Is psych a client or are you referring to the field of study?
#kubuntu 2016-04-07
<edaq> field of study
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: Konversation is the best client btw :)
<edaq> it is
<edaq> I use quassel and text only ones
<edaq> but like konversation
<edaq> it is really nice on KDE
<MichaelTunnell> and to be fair, AOL chat rooms were reminiscent of IRC. I think IRC started in the 1970s
<edaq> I thought IRC started in 1990s
<edaq> after a commercial version
<edaq> IRC replaced a commercial version of IRC
<edaq> at least on wiki
<MichaelTunnell> technically IRC replaced BBS which was much earlier but IRC started in 1988
<edaq> yeah
<Guest12447> The first time I ever "talked" to anyone via the internet was through AOL on my roomates computer back in the 90's
<edaq> close to 90s
<edaq> yeah
<edaq> I like IRC better
<MichaelTunnell> BBS was in 70s my bad
<Guest12447> I remember references to IRC but never explored it
<MichaelTunnell> still way before AOL :)
<edaq> yes
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: that's not surprising, AOL was my first as well. It's just that IRC was before AOL and still exists unlike AOL (well ok sure it exists kind of)
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: what are you using to be in this room? The freenode webchat?
<Guest12447> I just installed Kubuntu on an older laptop to see what Linux was all about and I'm just running through the installed programs one by one and came across Konversation
<MichaelTunnell> oh nice. :) You got to experience IRC first through one of the best clients . . . that is lucky :)
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: are you interested in learning about Linux and KDE Plasma?
<MichaelTunnell> if so http://tuxdigital.com/youtube ;)
<MichaelTunnell> I made a couple Kubuntu based videos that you might be interested in
<Guest12447> I recently started regularly using open source software (such as LibreOffice) as a free alternative to Microsoft Office and figured I'd try out a free operating system
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: that's great to hear :)
<edaq> nice
<Guest12447> Thanks, I'll be sure to check out some of the videos
<MichaelTunnell> :)
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: how do you like Kubuntu so far?
<HetroErectus> Guest12447, thats how i started aswell... since i used mainly open source anyway, why not run the same software on a free os :)
<Guest12447> A bit of a learning curve but it is very Windows-like (hope that's not like a curse-word on here).  I was using Ubuntu for a couple of weeks on an even older laptop and then decided to try this flavor
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: actually KDE Plasma was designed to be Windows-like at first so people can transition easily. Once you get hooked then you can explore the awesome power of Plasma :)
<Guest12447> To HetroErectus:  I already used Thunderbird, FileZilla, Chrome, and LibreOffice on Windows so yea, why not try Linux since they're all available
<HetroErectus> lol.. same software here
<HetroErectus> + gimp, hexchat +++
<HetroErectus> minus thunderbird, i just use gmail and a chrome plugin :)
<MichaelTunnell> my reason for moving was essentially the same thing . . . practically everything I used was available on Linux so I moved but this was a very long time ago and now I dont remember what most of those were :)
<Guest12447> Ah Gimp...thing I'll go download that now
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: have you ever used Photoshop?
<Guest12447> I have many email addresses through my own domain so I always needed an email client
<MichaelTunnell> Thunderbird is a great client for sure
<MichaelTunnell> one of the best if not the best
<HetroErectus> kdenlive is actually a huge plus for me ... pro free videoediting ability
<HetroErectus> or openshot but kdenlive is sharper
<Guest12447> I never really needed the power of a Photoshop and never took the time to learn it's features
<MichaelTunnell> openshot is atrocious garbage but kdenlive is amazing and Shotcut is pretty good too
<HetroErectus> windows doesnt have that, though openshot eventually moved there which crashed my previous win 10 install.. thats why i went kubuntu
<HetroErectus> or i think it had something to do with it
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: good. I was just curious of possible expectation. For 80% of the planet GIMP is awesome and plenty
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: Shotcut works on Windows. Openshot is terrible regardless of the platform it runs on
<HetroErectus> unstable? i havent used it much honestly
<MichaelTunnell> OpenShot is a joke when compared to Windows Movie Maker and that is just sad
<Guest12447> I use the free Paint.net on my windows machine - it does all of the limited things i need it for
<HetroErectus> yeah well kdenlive is what i like anyway.. its been rock solid
<Guest12447> kdenlive is a video editor?
<HetroErectus> yep
<MichaelTunnell> it's unstable yea but that doesn't matter . . . when it does work it has basically no features at all. You can't do precision clip cutting and that is a fundamental of video editing
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yea Kdenlive is an awesome video editor and it works fantastic in Kubuntu (using it now)
<HetroErectus> that bad.. well im going to attemt some youtubing and that means i wanted kdenlive
<HetroErectus> it was that or crack some less nice payware for windows.. choice was obious
<HetroErectus> in fact of all video editors ive tried, payware or not, i liked kdenlive the best
<Guest12447> OK just to be sure I'm following this correctly...you both agree that kdenlive is great but OpenShot is terrible?
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: if you've never done in depth editing here is a tip . . . right before each scene do a clap so there is a large spike in the audio. This is what that slate thing on movie sets are for.
<MichaelTunnell> You use the audio waveform in the editor to see where the spikes are so you can skip most of the bad takes.
<HetroErectus> Guest12447, kdenlive is much better than openshot ... openshot is simple but like he says, it lacks some stuff
<HetroErectus> i cant think of anything i havent found in kdenlive when ive played with it
<HetroErectus> if openshot is for total noobs, kdenlive can actually be used by pro's
<Guest12447> Precision clipping seems as basic as it gets
<HetroErectus> yep
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: here is why OpenShot sucks . . . Openshot does not let you see the waveform so precision editing is impossible. lol
<HetroErectus> yep
<HetroErectus> and theres kopete, with OTR
<MichaelTunnell> Pitivi is super beta and really buggy but at least you can see the freaking waveform lol
<HetroErectus> off the record messaging.. strongest encryption obtainable for chatting..
<HetroErectus> same encryption format wikileaks etc encrypts its stuff with
<HetroErectus> NSA-graded
<HetroErectus> plus it has camera support unlike pidgin
<MichaelTunnell> Kopete is good
<HetroErectus> so kopete and kdenlive is why i like KDE
<MichaelTunnell> Pidgin has stuff Kopete doesn't though like UI controls
<HetroErectus> as long as it has OTR by default and camera i dont care
<MichaelTunnell> it doesnt have OTR by default you have to enable it and same with Pidgin.
<HetroErectus> ah ok.. i didnt remember that
<MichaelTunnell> because it needs to make sure the person on the other end can receive OTR because not all services can
<HetroErectus> i mean, in pidgin you have to install a plugin after it ...
<Guest12447> OK...total nube question...KDE Plasma is the name of the graphical interface for Kubuntu (if those terms are even correct)
<Guest12447> ?
<HetroErectus> yeah
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yes and no but mostly yes :)
<HetroErectus> MichaelTunnell, nice thing about otr is it can run across any chat network independently.. as long as your client can connect to it
<HetroErectus> google, irc, skype.. doesnt matter
<HetroErectus> both clients needs otr but thats it
<HetroErectus> all a middleman will see is: #"sdaE"#42eddww22 ...
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: it does matter because sadly some services block it now
<MichaelTunnell> Google Hangouts, Facebook, etc
<HetroErectus> :(
<HetroErectus> new to me
<HetroErectus> not irc though, or jabber, or aim
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: Hangouts is iffy because they killed their XMPP server . . . they might still allow it but it's a proprietary protocol now.
<MichaelTunnell> I guarantee Facebook did it because I used to use OTR on Facebook and then I received a message saying it was against their TOS
<HetroErectus> yep i belive you.. facebook doesnt like stuff they cant stick theyre nose in
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: to clarify my response. Kubuntu is named after KDE Plasma + Ubuntu. However, KDE Plasma is only one peace of the awesome KDE Project.
<HetroErectus> everything you put up there is "theyres" ... so if you end up in the newspapers, facebook can charge CNN for the info you've put up there... or CIA
<MichaelTunnell> and KDE Plasma
<HetroErectus> which is one of many reasons i dislike facebook
<MichaelTunnell> KDE Plasma is the desktop environment and KWin is the window manager and so on so the answer is Yes but also only partially
<HetroErectus> still use it because of easy registration though
<MichaelTunnell> same, I have Facebook accounts purely because I work partially in social media so I have to but otherwise I'd never use it
<MichaelTunnell> dont use facebook registration or login for anything you actually care about
<MichaelTunnell> facebook also has your login at that point
<HetroErectus> true
<Guest12447> I guess Dolphin is my window manager?
<HetroErectus> no thats your file browser
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: Dolphin is the File Manager. KWin is the Window Manager
<HetroErectus> its like explorer in windows
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: I was going a bit too detailed honestly, you don't really need to know what a window manager is or how they differ from desktop environments. It doesn't matter really. :)
<MichaelTunnell> unless you want to know.
<HetroErectus> yeah .. just play around with it like it was windows
<Guest12447> Not sure I'm understanding the difference
<HetroErectus> you wont really .. its not that different from windows
<HetroErectus> if you stick to using it like windows you can
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: do you want to know the difference? If you're the type of "meh as long as it works" then we can skip it. That's perfectly fine stance to have.
<HetroErectus> yep
<tux|dude> What's this about?
<HetroErectus> linux for noobs
<HetroErectus> we're helping out a bit
<tux|dude> Oh lol
<Guest12447> I would like to know the difference between a file manager and window manager if you have a moment to elaborate
<tux|dude> Might as well pitch in as well
<MichaelTunnell> I should have clarified earlier that Windows is not a dirty word here. We don't care what people use as long as they enjoy their computing experience though of course we'd prefer it be Kubuntu but doesn't matter. :)
<tux|dude> File managers are like windows explorer and all that. You use them to navigate the file system
<HetroErectus> Guest12447, linux is like a cake with different layers
<tux|dude> Window managers are like the backend of the system, they do all the handling of the windows and other important parts of the UI
<HetroErectus> Guest12447, you can run it barebone ... just a commandlike
<MichaelTunnell> HetroErectus: one topic at a time :)
<HetroErectus> Guest12447, or you can put on some cream ... like a window manager, and have a graphical OS that looks like windows 10
<HetroErectus> ok ... im trying to explain it in a easy way
<MichaelTunnell> I see where you're going now . . . it just seem like you were taking much longer to get to the window manager. My bad, that's a fine analogy.
<HetroErectus> windows is like more like a soup... it wont run without parts of it.. linux however, will
<HetroErectus> you can make linux into anything you like
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: Window Managers are backend software that handles the drawing, moving, sizing, positioning, etc of the windows of a system.
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: Desktop Environment is a larger suite of software that does more such as the panels, start menus, system trays, etc.
<Guest12447> I think I got it.  Windows was once just a graphical interface over DOS - making it more attractive and easier to use  (Like GeOS was an overlay on Commodore CBM)
<HetroErectus> linux: layers like a cake, or a set of lego, where you can add several bricks and build it into anything you'd like basically ... windows: a soup of DLL's, runtimes etc that make up a complete OS
<MichaelTunnell> KWin is the window manager and KDE Plasma is the suite, KWin is also a part of the suite.
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: you got it
<HetroErectus> yep
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: KDE Plasma is not the only DE though, in Linux there are many as you saw with Ubuntu (proper).
<MichaelTunnell> KDE Plasma just happens to be the best. :)
<Guest12447> I played with Ubuntu and Fedora (I think)...KDE is the one I've stuck with the longest (a whopping three weeks)
<MichaelTunnell> that's great . . .soon 3 months and then 3 years. :)
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: Linux is actually really easy to use . . . it's the terminology that is confusing even sometimes I get annoyed by how confusing it is. I understand it and it still annoys me.
<MichaelTunnell> like Ubuntu, Fedora, Kubuntu are what is called Linux Distributions aka Distros.
<MichaelTunnell> KDE Plasma is a DE that runs on lots of distros.
<MichaelTunnell> so Kubuntu is Ubuntu using KDE Plasma instead of the default "Unity" DE.
<Guest12447> so....Ubuntu and Kubuntu are basically the same at their core?  It's just the human-facing interface that is different?
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: you got it
<Guest12447> Yay me!
<Guest12447> I noticed that the software available to the different "distros" varies
<MichaelTunnell> Kubuntu also has different applications than Ubuntu by default because of the different app stack but everything in Kubuntu works in Ubuntu and vice versa . . . just different defaults
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yes Ubuntu, Fedora, openSUSE, etc are all very different in terms of availability because they have a LOT of underlying things that are different.
<MichaelTunnell> so packages in Ubuntu won't work in Fedora and vice versa.
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are like family distros so they are pretty much completely compatible with each other.
<MichaelTunnell> it's not a good idea to run multiple DEs at the same time, it's possible but not recommended so that's why I say "pretty much completely compatible".
<MichaelTunnell> application-wise they are completely compatible.
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, Ubuntu MATE, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, and more are all completely compatible with application availability. . . they just all have different UIs
<Guest12447> I'm down to just two distros - Kubuntu on this computer and a 32-Bit Ubuntu on an older laptop
<Guest12447> I've seen GNOME mentioned alot since I started dabbling in Linux - it's just another DE?
<HetroErectus> its basically gtk vs qt ... ways graphics interface are processed i guess
<HetroErectus> qt is said to be a bit more efficient though
<HetroErectus> gnome is gtk
<HetroErectus> so is unity
<HetroErectus> while kde is qt
<Guest12447> Extremely thankful for your patience...do you have time to describe GTK and QT?
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yes GNOME is another DE.
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: sure one moment
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: ok so GTK and Qt are the two biggest "names" in window toolkits.
<MichaelTunnell> KWin is a Window Manager and Qt is the preferred toolkit that it uses to render the windows.
<MichaelTunnell> GNOME is a DE and they use the window manager Mutter with the toolkit, GTK.
<MichaelTunnell> in Linux apps are typically made for GTK or Qt. There are other toolkits but they are practically unused by the majority of developers.
<MichaelTunnell> GTK is the most popular toolkit based on numbers in Linux. However, Qt is more popular cross platform because it transitions better to other systems than GTK does.
<MichaelTunnell> For example, Firefox, Thunderbird and FileZilla use GTK.
<Guest12447> I think we may be going deeper than I need to now
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yea toolkits are pretty deep. :)
<MichaelTunnell> but quick note, Ubuntu's Unity currently version 7 is written in GTK but they've decided to rewrite it so Unity 8 will be in Qt.
<MichaelTunnell> so while GTK is currently the most popular, Qt will be making a big dent in that soon. :)
<Guest12447> I'm going to spend some more swimming around in the basics before I jump into the deep end of toolkits
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: I agree . . . in my opinion, you already swam in the deep end with asking about Desktop Environments, Window Managers, etc.
<MichaelTunnell> tookits are like getting into the ocean of complexity. :)
<MichaelTunnell> so yea easing it is a good thing because while Linux is not hard to use and is quite easy in fact . . . it can totally get complicated pretty fast when you start digging in. :)
<Guest12447> With giant squids and great white whales
<Guest12447> OK, let's back it off a bit...can I change from Guest12447 to a permanent "handle" with Konversation?
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: yes but you need to create the permanent handle via Freenode
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: here is a page on Freenode that explains how. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<MichaelTunnell> do NOT use this channel to register. uses the Server window to do that
<MichaelTunnell> dont want to screw up and expose your password just because of weird syntax issue. :)
<MichaelTunnell> once you get registered let me know and I will guide you through setting it up in Konversation.
<MichaelTunnell> also save your password in a password manager for safe keeping. :)
<Guest12447> Excellent.  I'll read through it tomorrow.
<Guest12447> MichaelTunnell & HetroErectus:  thank you so much for your time tonight!
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: you're welcome.
<MichaelTunnell> tomorrow your name will probably reset to another guest randomness so just remind me about helping setup your permanent nick.
<Guest12447> Will do!  Thanks guys.  Goodnight.
<MichaelTunnell> Guest12447: I see that you used my full name in your last message. Did you find tab complete?
<Guest12447> lol.  No, I manually typed it
<MichaelTunnell> if not . . . type just "mi" and hit tab on your keyboard and enjoy the awesomeness.
<Guest12447> ah, nice
<Guest12447> MichaelTunnell: ah, nice
<ahoneybun> sweet
<MichaelTunnell> :)
<MichaelTunnell> Konversation does this feature the best. :)
<Guest12447> Peace, all.
<MichaelTunnell> cya
<ahoneybun> thanks for the support MichaelTunnell
<MichaelTunnell> ahoneybun: you're welcome. :) Always happy to help.
<ahoneybun> it's so nice to see some new people hanging around
<MichaelTunnell> ahoneybun: I
<MichaelTunnell> meant to do an apostrophe dang it
<MichaelTunnell> I'm somewhat new here but you might know my other nick. RottNKorpse. I'm a producer for Linux Unplugged and Linux Action Show.
<ahoneybun> oh sweet
<ahoneybun> I think I have seen that one before
<MichaelTunnell> you've been on Linux Unplugged. :)
<ahoneybun> more in the JB network last time I was in there
<MichaelTunnell> the episode about Kubuntu Podcast advice
<ahoneybun> yea I'm still not good at that lol
<vino> Hi
<ahoneybun> hey vino
<MichaelTunnell> I saw the one for today. It's fine overall it just needs a bit cleaned up because there doesn't seem to be a clear guide in segments.
<vino> i can't update or remove the software
<MichaelTunnell> vino: what software?
<vino> sendanywhere
<vino> software
<vino> i have tried in command mode sudo remove sendanywhere and sudo purge sendanywhere that shows error
<MichaelTunnell> sendanywhere is not in the repo so link to where you got it?
<vino> just min
<vino> https://send-anywhere.com/
<vino> i download linux version
<vino> Please help to remove this
<vino> beacuse of i can't install other software too
<vino> getting error
<vino> can anyone  slove this problem ??
<MichaelTunnell> vino: ok so I've never seen this app before but if you are willing to wait. I'll install it and see what all it is doing but I will do that in a VM so it might take a bit.
<vino> okay i will wait thanks
<vino> this is app to share photos and media files from mobile to laptop
<MichaelTunnell> vino: already well for future reference Syncthing is fantastic and if it is just one time . . . Linux has built in support so you can just do that through Dolphin.
<vino> Yes Using Software center can't update or remove
<vino> this shows error i will ping error wait
<MichaelTunnell> well first lets try this . . . open the main menu, bottom left KDE icon.
<vino> yes
<MichaelTunnell> type the word "konsole"
<MichaelTunnell> once you have that opened run the following command
<MichaelTunnell> sudo apt remove sendanywhere
<vino> yes thanks then
<vino> dpkg: error processing package sendanywhere (--remove):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal Errors were encountered while processing:  sendanywhere E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vino> error and stopped
<MichaelTunnell> try to reinstall it with the deb I suppose and then try again
<vino> okay thanks Michael
<vino> i will try and ping you once its finished
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't log in graphically!  It's just a blank screen; I *am* able to log in via a TTY, though (I'm writing this on irssi).  I'm on Kubuntu 15.10.  What do I do?
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Check that you're the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<hateball> BlueProtoman: What has changed between things working and now? Have you been running GUI applications with sudo?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Yes, I have...
<BlueProtoman> hateball: synaptic, mostly
<BlueProtoman> hateball: I do own ~/.Xauthority, though
<hateball> BlueProtoman: can you check if ~/.xsession-errors  has any interesting info?
<hateball> BlueProtoman: If you "need" to run gui apps as root, use kdesudo
<BlueProtoman> hateball: What am I looking for?  It's huge
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Well, the latest entries really, after a failed login
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Does SDDM start at all?
<hateball> or are you not even able to see the login screen
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Not even the login screen.  SDDM does not start.  I can log in via terminal, though (I'm on Irssi right now)
<hateball> BlueProtoman: What has changed since you could? Have you done any updates of packages?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Not that I recall, but I could be wrong.  How can I check the logs?
<hateball> If you are unsure, look through /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> Perhaps a new kernel, or video driver. What setup are you running?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Samsung QX411-W01 with a combo nVidia GeForce 520M/Intel HD 5000.  However, this was working just fine until today (I used nVidia's thing to always leave the nVidia GPU on)
<BlueProtoman> I noticed that today my nVidia GPU was off, so I re-enabled it then shut my computer off for an unrelated reason.
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665170/
<BlueProtoman> That's my /var/log/apt/history.log
<hateball> BlueProtoman: There's at least a kernel update there, you could try rebooting and picking an older kernel in GRUB to start with
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665202/
<BlueProtoman> That's my last 20 lines of .xsession-errors, too
<BlueProtoman> The song titles at the beginning are what I was listening to before I shut off my computer
<hateball> I chuckled :D
<BlueProtoman> And it looks like that KCrash is where things started
<BlueProtoman> But it wasn't a crash...
<BlueProtoman> ...it was a crash lobster!
<hateball> BlueProtoman: just for good measure, have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<BlueProtoman> hateball: What am I looking for?
<hateball> Well, errors :)
<hateball> BlueProtoman: are you using proprietary nvidia driver from repos, or how is it installed?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Proprietary drivers, yes
<BlueProtoman> This is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<BlueProtoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665232/
<BlueProtoman> I don't understand what happened, because I didn't make any major system changes (at least not knowingly)
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Well there is the kernel update. I suggest you reboot, hold/hammer left shift to get into grub menu, pick an older kernel than 4.2.0-35 which you are using now
<hateball> BlueProtoman: See if that works, and then we can go from there
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Will do, brb
<BlueProtoman> hateball: It worked!
<mohan3> Hey. I'm running Kubuntu 15.10 (Plasma 5.4.2) and am having a weird network problem. I'm on a university network, and I can access internet fine via wifi from my router. But, when I connect to other networks on campus, I'm unable to access internet - pages do not load. Any help on how to troubleshoot this
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Then the problem is likely that the nvidia module hasnt been built by dkms for the updated kernel
<BlueProtoman> hateball: So should I just wait a few days or something?
<hateball> BlueProtoman: I am looking how to force a dkms rebuild, I cant remember off the top of my head
<hateball> BlueProtoman: can you paste "dpkg -l |grep nvidia"
<BlueProtoman> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15665303/
<hateball> BlueProtoman: oh, you are using the nvidia ppa?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Yes.
<BlueProtoman> And besides today's incident it works fine.
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Then I suggest you "sudo apt-get install nvidia-361"
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Why, what's so special about 361?  Will it work on my hardware?
<BlueProtoman> I don't feel like dealing with this crap again right now
<hateball> 358 was a beta release, 361 is the new stable
<hateball> 364 is new beta but it's broken in some places and I think it doesnt work properly with hybrid gpus
<hateball> BlueProtoman: or you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-358, but I am guessing it will fail to build the module for the new kernel
<hateball> I use the same ppa you see
<mohan3> Hey. Sorry for the repost. I'm running Kubuntu 15.10 (Plasma 5.4.2) and am having a weird network problem. I'm on a university network, and I can access internet fine via wifi from my router. But, when I connect to other networks on campus, I'm unable to access internet - pages do not load. Any help on how to troubleshoot this?
<BlueProtoman> hateball: OK, but if this screws me up again it's on you!
<hateball> BlueProtoman: You can always revert to 358
<hateball> BlueProtoman: And for the record, it's on *you* to do what you want with free advice
<BlueProtoman> hateball: All the same, thank you for the help!
<hateball> mohan3: What does "your router" mean? Is it something supplied by the campus? Does it come with a proxy that you do not have otherwise?
<mohan3> hateball: wifi router. No, it's a personal router. It does not have a proxy.
<BlueProtoman> mohan3: Don't universities typically not allow personal routers because it might interfere with their own infrastructure?
<BlueProtoman> I know mine doesn't for that reason
<hateball> mohan3: Well if it's a campus with associated wifi, I am sure you have a local IT dept you can talk to
<mohan3> BlueProtoman: It's fine here.
<hateball> It could be anything from white/blacklisting MAC address and so on
<hateball> mohan3: Do you get a dhcp IP at all?
<mohan3> hateball: hmm. So you think it is a service side problem and not something about my machine?
<hateball> Some places also employ captive portals that only work with Windows clients, and silly things like that
<mohan3> hateball: how do I check that? Using ifconfig?
<hateball> mohan3: Yes
<mohan3> hateball: I understand, but the thing is, I used to run an older Ubuntu; this trouble started only after a fresh install of Kubuntu a few months back
<mohan3> hateball: I'll check the DHCP ip the next time I connect to another network. Is there anything else I could check for before approaching the campus IT people? They are a grumpy lot...
<hateball> mohan3: Well there are so many different solutions they could be using
<hateball> Perhaps they are fingerprinting your OS before allowing it network access, and they only allow say... older versions
<hateball> etc etc
<hateball> It's very hard to know in a corporate/controlled environment, which is why it is probably more useful to approach them friendly and ask :)
<mohan3> hateball: hmm. Okay. I'll check with them first then, and see if I can rule something out. Thanks for the advice. I was quite clueless on how to proceed (thinking it was a problem of my laptop)
<hateball> mohan3: Well first check that you can connect to the network at all. Then if you get a dhcp lease at all.
<mohan3> hateball: yes, the connection goes through. But the dhcp lease, I haven't checked. I will...
<mohan3> hateball: thank you for the help! I'll come back here after checking...
<BlueProtoman> hateball: I broke it again.  :(
<hateball> BlueProtoman: How so?
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Which of my suggestions did you use?
<hateball> Oh I must rush to lunch
<BlueProtoman> hateball: I tried installing nvidia-361.  When that failed, I uninstalled and reinstalled 358
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't boot X!  The login screen doesn't appear, though I'm able to log in via tty (I'm writing this via irssi).  I'm running Kubuntu 15.10 with a nVidia GeForce 520M/Intel HD 5000 combo via Optimus.  What do I do?
<Krise> Can anyone plese help me to install ID card software, instructioans are here but i still need help
<Krise> https://installer.id.ee/?lang=eng
<hateball> oh they left
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mohan3> Hello. I'm having a network problem, running Kubuntu 15.10. I'm on a university network, and I'm able to access internet on the wifi router in my room, but nowhere else on campus. Problem persists for both with ethernet and wifi. An IP is getting leased to me, can ping 8.8.8.8, but cannot ping google.com. Can load local network websites using IP address, but not with their hostnames. Also cannot load outside websites using IP address
<mohan3> I did speak to the network support. They were clueless. But they did confirm that there were no blocks, and that the network does not discriminate or throttle based on OS.
<hateball> mohan3: Do you know what IP your internal DNS has?
<hateball> mohan3: I'm thinking... perhaps the DNS server your campus has does not properly provide the DNS server when you request a lease.
<mohan3> hateball: yes. The network support guys did configuring that manually. I have it with me.
<hateball> That's awful. But alright!
<hateball> mohan3: Did you enter it using the network-manager applet?
<mohan3> hateball: Hmm. Would such a problem be preempted if the DNS was supplied manually? Because the network guys did that, and the symptoms were still the same.
<mohan3> yes
<mohan3> through the gui on plasma
<nicofrand_cozy> hi
<hateball> mohan3: That *should* just work. You can perform a few tests tho
<hateball> mohan3: in a terminal, "dig @campus.dns.ip.here dns.name.of.internalserver"
<mohan3> hateball: Sorry, didn't catch you. What should just work? Configuring dns manually?
<mohan3> hang on
<hateball> mohan3: Yea
<hateball> mohan3: so for example "dig @1.2.3.4 www.campus.org"
<mohan3> um sorry what is the dns.name.of.internal.server?
<hateball> mohan3: That will ask the campus DNS server what it thinks the hostname resolves to
<mohan3> okay hang on
<mohan3> should I do it with the dns setting configured manually or not?
<hateball> mohan3: when you do it with dig it doesnt matter since you're explicitly telling it to use that server for that request
<mohan3> okay hang on
<hateball> mohan3: so you can compare "dig @1.2.3.4 (your internal) www.google.com" to "dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com"
<nicofrand_cozy> I am having issues automounting CD-ROMs (not DVDs !) with kubuntu 15.10. Everything is fine if I "mount /dev/sr0 …" in root though (so the CDs work fine). In system settings > Removable devices, everything (mount auto checkbox) is checked for the "CD-ROM" line…
<nicofrand_cozy> Would anyone have a hint ?
<nicofrand_cozy> please
<mohan3> hateball: hang on
<mohan3> hateball: okay, so what should I look out for?
<mohan3> hateball: both answers are different
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, what type of cds , music, software, bootable image ?
<mohan3> with @8.8.8.8, I get one answer in the answer section. The IP is 216.58.197.68
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj data (photos, videos, whatever)
<mohan3> with the campus dns, I'm getting a whole bunch of different IPs for - all of them have 74.125.200. in common.
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, ok what kind of dvd does mount ?
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj I did not check movies DVDs but DVDs with data on it work fine
<hateball> mohan3: yes that's ok, as there are lots of servers serving google.com :)
<hateball> mohan3: was just checking that you were getting *any* reply. Now if you just do "dig www.campussite.org" or some internal servername, it will use your system defined DNS server
<hateball> mohan3: so that way we can see if it has been set properly in networkmanager
<mohan3> hateball: dig without the @?
<mohan3> when I try "dig www.google.com" or "dig internal.ip.address" connection times out
<mohan3> hateball: but this is without the dns being configured manually in networkmanager
<hateball> mohan3: yes, then that is to be expected. Now enter it and try again
<hateball> mohan3: the @ means you're overriding the system dns settings
<mohan3> hateball: sorry, I don't understand... enter what and try again? the manual dns setting?
<hateball> mohan3: Enter the DNS server in network manager, yes. Then try "dig www.google.com" again
<mohan3> hateball: okay, hang on
<hateball> mohan3: The problem with adding DNS manually is that when you connect to the router in your home/room/whatever, it'll still use the "campus" dns server. Which might not be desirable
<hateball> mohan3: You can work around this by creating a new connection called "Campus" where you set this DNS server, and then you have connection for "Home" that is all automatic
<hateball> So then you can choose which connection to use in the network-manager
<hateball> Or you could tell your campus IT to hand out DNS with their DHCP leases, like civilized folk
<mohan3> hateball: um. okay, little lost here. I configured the campus DNS servers manually for the network. dig www.google.com still times out.
<NaGERST> Hi
<NaGERST> I get error "cannot connect to fcitx by dbus" in systemsettings when trying to reach the fctix settings. What should i do to get it working?
<mohan3> hateball: and I should have specified it earlier - I'm still on the same campus network when I connect from my room (and internet works there), just that I connect to my wifi router which is connected to the university LAN.
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, is there a "device actions" option in sytsem settings on 15.10? (I'm on 16.04)
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj yes and I check everything on the "CD" line
<nicofrand_cozy> checked*
<nicofrand_cozy> (like on this capture, but with the CD line and everything checked :) : http://i.stack.imgur.com/gR1Ah.png)
<nicofrand_cozy> oops, forgot to say, my CD player is a USB one, but not sure that changes anything
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, on my system settings there is no cdrom setting in "removable devices", only in "device actions"
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj and what do you have for cdrom (data) in "device actions" ?
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, check the boxes under "automount on login" the devices for both listed
<mohan3> hateball: any leads?
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj it is
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, it wasn't in the screenshot you posted
<hateball> mohan3: well, if you connect to your rooms router, then run "nmcli dev list|grep DNS" it returns which DNS server you get assigned
<nicofrand_cozy> (the capture is not mine, I just used to be more clear about the "removable devices" in system settings. In mine there is a "CD" line and I checked everything in this line)
<BluesKaj> boxes to the right of the devices should be checked
<hateball> mohan3: which it does now as well when you are outside the room. They may or not be the same, I have no idea how the networks are set up
<hateball> mohan3: so what I mean is if you run "nmcli dev list|grep DNS" after manually configuring DNS in network-manager gui, that command should return that IP
<hateball> mohan3: and if you remove the manual DNS, connect to your room router, run it again, compare which DNS you get
<mohan3> hateball: I'm getting an error on that command. "'dev' command 'list' is not valid"
<hateball> mohan3: did you copy-paste or type manually, check for errors
<hateball> It's valid in 14.04, perhaps it has changed in 15.10...
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj sorry, that was not my screenshot, but I assure you everything is checked on my window.
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, perhaps since the cdrom is an outboard you should add an entry for it in /etc/fstab, runs sudo blkid and find the UUID for the cdrom/usb device and add it
<mohan3> I typed manually - because I'm on irc from a different pc. Checked, no typos
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, remove the  quotes from the string after adding the entry
<mohan3> hateball: does dev stand for device/
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj ok. "/dev/sr0" would not be enough instead of the UUID (I do not know fstab really well) ? And using fstab, that will force me to be root to mount/unmount it, no ?
<mohan3> hateball: *device?
<BluesKaj> no it will mount at boot , that's what fstab does
<BluesKaj> , nicofrand_cozy^
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj ok. But that would not work if I plug the removable CD/DVD player after the boot, right ?
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, dunno, unless you relogin
<nicofrand_cozy> :/, not handy
<BluesKaj> well , typing a command isn't all that difficult , is it ./..less problematic than no mounbt at all
<hateball> mohan3: Type exactly as I typed, nothing else
<mohan3> yup
<mohan3> hateball: I did. I get the same error
<hateball> I will boot this 16.04 next to me and have a look
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj no, typing the command is fine, relogin each time I plug the player is less
<mohan3> hateball: got it. "nmcli dev show|grep DNS"
<nicofrand_cozy> oh, maybe you meant that I have mount it myself everytime
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy, well , that's the price for plugging and unplugging your device, just leave it plugged in unless you use it elsewhere then you'll just have to use the command ...it's not really such an inconvenience, actaully it's rather trivial
<nicofrand_cozy> hum, that would still be inefficient. But I'll give it a try
 * BluesKaj sgrugs
<BluesKaj> shrugs even
<mohan3> hateball: this is weird. I'm getting 192.168.0.1 as the result without the manual DNS configuration (not in my room - in my office now)
<mohan3> hateball: with the manual DNS config, I'm getting those that I put in
<nicofrand_cozy> BluesKaj sorry for the bother and thanks
<BluesKaj> nicofrand_cozy ,yw
<hateball> mohan3: Yes, because it's a router in your room. So you're using that as DNS. Are you able to admin your router? Log in to it and see what DNS it has
<mohan3> hateball: unfortunately, don't have admin to the router. But I did plug in directly to the ethernet. Without the manual config, the same DNS addresses are showing up.
<mohan3> hateball: same, meaning, not 192.168.0.1, but the university DNS addresses
<hateball> mohan3: well I am running out of ideas.
<mohan3> hateball: drat :(
<mohan3> hateball: where could the problem possibly lie?
<hateball> mohan3: you said you got dhcp IP from outside the room yeah? but no DNS?
<mohan3> hateball: I'm not sure what you mean by no DNS. The nmcli command gives the two campus DNS addresses (which I would put in if I were to configure manually)
<mohan3> I haven't gone back to my room (where I do get internet) to check what DNS addresses I get there... Or, maybe, I should check what DNS addresses my router there is configured to.
<mohan3> hateball: also, pinging 8.8.8.8 works, but not google.com. However, neither load on the browser.
<mohan3> hateball: internal ip addresses are both pinging, and loading on the browser
<hateball> mohan3: I mean you dont get the DNS adresses assigned automatically when you connect to the wifi
<hateball> mohan3: but do you get a regular ip? ifconfig
<hateball> mohan3: and you cant browse to 8.8.8.8, it's not a webserver
<mohan3> hateball: I get a regular IP
<mohan3> hateball: mm, that was stupid :/ but, I tried other ips too (for eg., the public ip of my university website) and it does not load
<hateball> mohan3: well it could be set to only serve a page if you use DNS name to reach it
<mohan3> hateball: with the office wifi, nmcli returns 192.169.0.1
<mohan3> hateball: hmm. Would you know of an address that I can access using an ip address?
<hateball> mohan3: same if you browse to 216.58.209.110, which is google, it will redirect to a dns-based instead of just use the ip
<mohan3> hateball: yes, that does happen with 216.58.209.110
<hateball> pretty much any modern website will redirect you to a proper url instead of let you browse using the IP, for loadbalance reasons etc
<puff> I'm having problems with amarok on xubuntu 14.04LTS.
<puff> The other day the menus disappeared from Amarok.  I.e. the text menus on the menu bar at the top of the window.  After much fussing, killing and restarting Amarok, then somebody on freenode said "Try ctrl-M" and the menus came back.  I assumed I had just accidentally hit ctrl-M and hidden them.
<puff> However, the menus are gone again.  When I type ctrl-M, Amarok warns me "You have chosen to hide the menu bar...etc".  If I type ctrl-M again, nothing visible/audible happens.  Type ctrl-M a third time and I get the warning popup again.  I assume Amarok thinks it's toggling the menus on and off, but they're not appearing.
<puff> Quitting and restarting Amarok has not had any effect.
<mohan3> hateball: okay... so any hints on how to proceed?
<hateball> mohan3: No, not really. I would try getting help locally, it's not easy to troubleshoot this over the internet
<hateball> mohan3: Especially when one doesnt know the specifics of the network setups etc
<mohan3> mohan3: hmm...
<hateball> mohan3: add to that, things seem fine. but dont work
<mohan3> mohan3: would you be able to think of what I could check?
<mohan3> hateball: I guess this was only to be expected, but, I found an IP I could use - stackexchange, at 198.252.206.140. It's at least loading a stackexchange error page. So you're write about the DNS.
<mohan3> hateball: but then, when the dns is manually configured, shouldn't it work?
<hateball> mohan3: Indeed it should
<mohan3> hateball: I think I'm justified right now in saying bloody hell.
<mohan3> hateball: so, um, given the situation, what would you think - problem with my installation, or problem with the network?
<hateball> mohan3: I would say network. but you also mentioned "office wifi" which gave you automatic DNS. is this different from "campus wifi" ?
<mohan3> hateball: no, I just used to differentiate between my room wifi, where internet works, and office wifi, where internet doesn't work. Both are on the same network, and both are routers plugged in to campus network ethernet ports.
<BluesKaj> mohan3, is the ISP DNS IP  entered in your router ?if so perahap entering it as a nameserver in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head might help
<hateball> That still doesnt help resolving local hosts
<mohan3> BluesKaj: wouldn't that be the same as entering it manually via network-manager?
<hateball> It is
<mohan3> thats what I thought...
<BluesKaj> yeah itr would keep it i resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> in
<mohan3> I could try that of course
<hateball> mohan3: if you do "nmcli dev show|grep gw" outside your room, does that show 192.169.0.1 as well?
<BluesKaj> so when you move about the campus you still have the DNS on your machine
<mohan3> Blueskaj, I haven't tried outside campus. But I did not manually configure the DNS until today, when I was trying to troubleshoot
<hateball> Well it appears that you *are* getting DNS via DHCP both in your room and outside it
<mohan3> hateball: grep gw returns no result
<hateball> If I am reading everything above correctly at any rate
<BluesKaj> mohan3, I meant on campus , just not thru your router
<hateball> mohan3: hmmm, it might have a different syntax post 14.04
<hateball> lemme see...
<mohan3> BluesKaj: I get your point. But, when I plug in the ethernet, nmcli gives me the dns addresses even without manually configuring them. And manual configuration still doesnt work - a ping to 8.8.8.8 times out
<hateball> mohan3: it's called IP4.GATEWAY now apparently
<hateball> mohan3: so, nmcli dev show|grep -i gateway
<mohan3> ip4.gateway 192.168.0.1
<BluesKaj> mohan3, so your ISP is the University provider?
<hateball> mohan3: is that in your room, or when outside?
<mohan3> BluesKaj: yes
<mohan3> hateball: outside
<mohan3> hateball: haven't checked any of these in the room where I get internet
<hateball> mohan3: so it sets 192.168.0.1 as gateway, and 192.169.0.1 as DNS?
<mohan3> hateball: seems like, yes
<mohan3> hateball: there are other machines connected to the same router, and they are all working fine
<hateball> That seems... well it's possible such a config exists, just seems weird
<hateball> mohan3: Could you check the settings on those machines, to compare?
<mohan3> yup
<BluesKaj> ipconfig on windows
<mohan3> gateway is the same - 192.168.0.1
<konrados> Hello. I'm looking for an app I don't know how to call, so I can't even google that. Well, I often want keep various notes, so I have a text file where I do this. But it's getting very big. Creating/saving/opening many different files is boring. Is there something where I can add new notes, and it keeps all my notes in a list or tree so I can click it to open it, and I don't have to explicitly save it?
<hateball> mohan3: and DNS?
<mohan3> ipv4 address is 192.168.0.11
<mohan3> hateball: windows. ipconfig. Doesnt show DNS. What should I look for?
<hateball> mohan3: ipconfig /all
<hateball> mohan3: that'll show DNS as well
<mohan3> yeah, DNS is the same 192.168.0.1
<mohan3> DNS, gateway, DHCP server all the same
<hateball> mohan3: yeah... and you get assigned 192.169.0.1 for some reason. which wont work. so if you set DNS manually to 192.168.0.1, does that work?
<mohan3> hateball: sorry... what?
<hateball> mohan3: <mohan3> hateball: with the office wifi, nmcli returns 192.169.0.1
<mohan3> hateball: yes
<hateball> mohan3: which means when you connect to the wifi, it automatically sets DNS server to 192.169.0.1, instead of the working 192.168.0.1
<mohan3> hateball: wait. sorry! Typo. It's all 192.168.0.1
<hateball> ...
<hateball> :|
<mohan3> hateball: not 192.169.0.1 Really sorry. Didn't notice that
<hateball> welllllll then I really dont know
<hateball> surely campus must have some proper support
<mohan3> *starts pulling out hair*
<mohan3> yeah, campus support spent the better part of an hour on it, all the while muttering "We really don't know much about linux"
<mohan3> :(
<BluesKaj> `gateways, DNS etc are the same no matter the platform
<mohan3> Would you have any clue of what's happening here BluesKaj?
<mohan3> anything else I could look for? anything I can ask my admin people?
<BluesKaj> mohan3, not really, are there any other linux users on campus you might consult about this problem ? That's about all I can suggest
<BluesKaj> to compare notes
<mohan3> BluesKaj: hmm, perhaps... though I doubt if they will be experieced enough to troubleshoot this...
<BluesKaj> but I would try adding the nameserver to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, it retains the nameserver on your machine without needing the ISP to resolve it for you
<mohan3> I should ask around, maybe perchance there would be a developer...
<mohan3> okay, I'll do that
<mohan3> I should take it out though when I leave campus right?
<hateball> Yes, unless everywhere you connect to uses 192.168.0.1 as DNS
<BluesKaj> moh if you use a different ISP , yes
<BluesKaj> mohan3,^
<hateball> Which is why I suggested you could set up different connection profiles
<hateball> One for Campus-what-aint-working-like-it-should and one for The-rest-of-the-world
<hateball> so you can easily switch between them
<mohan3> okay
<hateball> rather than editing config files also
<hateball> which is just... headache
<hateball> But any workflow is good as long as you're comfortable with it
<mohan3> hmm... I doubt if editing the config will work, when manually putting in the dns through network-manager doesnt...
<mohan3> But, right now, I dont't think I have anything to lose :/
<BluesKaj> network manager overwrites /etc/resolve.conf, but not /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf eevn
<mohan3> hmm, opening resolv.conf.d/head gives me the message that I ought not edit it by hand, and that it will be overwritten... help?
<BluesKaj> mohan3, yeah , just ignore that :-)
<mohan3> okay :) if it works, then I'll buy you a beer if you ever come to this part of the world
<mohan3> I should put in "nameserver the.dns.address.here" right?
<BluesKaj> it's a small chance that it'll work  , yes nameserver 192.168.0.1
<mohan3> what? 192.168.0.1?
<BluesKaj> just an example
<mohan3> ah okay
<mohan3> I used the network dns address
<mohan3> it's a no go
<BluesKaj> you need to restart the nm
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl restart network-manager, if you're on 15.10
<mohan3> I did
<mohan3> well, its still a no go
<BluesKaj> ok try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, for the offchance it still works
<BluesKaj> no more init , but it stll links the command
<mohan3> sorry, still no...
<BluesKaj> I hate systemd , none of the old networking commands work  anymore
<mohan3> mm
<mohan3> hmm, there
<mohan3> *hmm there's something I didn't try. I didn't check the gateway on the ethernet. Will check now.
<mohan3> hmm, over the ethernet, it shows a local network address as gateway - 10.5.6.1
<BluesKaj> what does ip add  show ?
<mohan3> 10.5.7.71
<mohan3> and bcast as 10.5.7.255
<mohan3> any hints?
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't log in to my Ubuntu 15.10 installation graphically!  When I try, I'm just booted to a TTY login screen (I'm writing this in irssi).  I have a nVidia GeForce 520M/Intel HD 5000 combo via Optimus.  It was working just fine until last night, and I have no idea why it decided to break.  What do I do?
<BluesKaj> BlueProtoman, run an update and upgrade in the tty then make sure nvidia-prime is still installed
<BlueProtoman> BluesKaj: Which version of the driver should I try?
<BluesKaj> if there's a kernel module upgrade to the driver then it will happen during regular upgrades , don't think changing the recommended driver will halp, BlueProtoman
<BluesKaj> err help rather
<Lord_> Hey guys
<Lord_> I had a quick question to ask: How do I make the APE file playable on Kubuntu? Google searches seem to show how to convert APE into FLAC/MP3.
<Lord_> Besides, why is APE hated so much by people who use Kubuntu?
<soee> is it apple format ?
<BluesKaj> no it's a compression format , think soundkonverter can handle ape conversions to whatever you want
<Pici> wikipedia suggests that it might have something to do with its licensing.
<Swipe-> Lord_: this iste suggests that mplayer should be able to play .ape files
<Swipe-> site*
<Swipe-> http://www.openthefile.net/extension/ape
<BluesKaj> yeah mplayer is a dependency
<hMelissa> I can't boot into Kubuntu 15.10.  :(  When I try, I just get a blank screen and have to log in via the terminal thing.  i've tried several different nvidia drivers (i have optimus), but none of them work.  someone told me it could be my window manager?
<puff> My menus disappeared from amarok, any idea how to get them back?  Tried using the menubar applet to quit amarok and restart it...
<bprompt> puff:    ctrl-m maybe?   to get the menubar on/off
<puff> bprompt: I tried ctrl-m, it didn't work.
<aguitel> how install minimal kubuntu desktop ?
<VeryBewitching> aguitel: What do you mean by Minimal?
<aguitel> core system
<VeryBewitching> aguitel: Just install off of the disk and pare it backwards.
<VeryBewitching> Remove the parts you don't need after the fact.  I'm not sure the installer is interactive, but it's possible that there's a custom ISO somewhere.
<VeryBewitching> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and then install kubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> thanks
<krytarik> Except for the 'kubuntu-desktop' part, of course.
<tux|dude> Someone should update the kubuntu website so the screenshot of kde telepathy doesn't have a picture of facebook chat in it anymore
#kubuntu 2016-04-08
<screennamez> hi . running 16.04 on an asus . all my videos on both dragon and vlc only play in a little window
<hateball> screennamez: 16.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until it is released
<screennamez> thnaks
<hateball> That said, you can probably set a window rule (or check if there is one) to force a certain window size
<Leonetti> Hi! I'd like to ask for some help. I've been trying to install kubuntu 15.10 amd64 on my computer, but right at the beginning it replied SYSLINUX boot error.
<Leonetti> I've read a lot of articels about it, but from ubuntu forums, i didn't find anything on kubuntu forums related to it.
<Leonetti> The solutions they recommended on other forums did not work on my computer.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Marcky> well.. can anybody tell me if kubuntu (ubuntu) is safe when it comes to NAS spying? does anybody knows what this binary blobs are in real?
<polaris> Edward Snowden?
<Marcky> well kubuntu will find brand new people when they can state: ubuntu is safe..
<Marcky> No, Assange :)
<Marcky> i am so unhappy. macos is spying, windows is spying N$A backdoors, Android.. IOS etc.. and ubuntu?
<Marcky> all the same`? changing to Arc linux or something like that..
<Marcky> every typed word is going in 30 mins slices to ms-server.. common.. windows is hell..
<polaris> Try gentoo, if you want to know deep everything you use
<Marcky> gentoo?? hmm ill take a look. thanx..
<Marcky> gentoo uses SELinux?!!
<Marcky> dont trust selinux..
<Marcky> even if its more secure.. i am sure there is a backdoor..
<Hetr0Erectus> marcky: God knows everything, you cant hide.
<Hetr0Erectus> marcky: however.. https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/10314/linux-distributions-built-for-security-and-anonymity/
<aguitel> when you move files to trash it take long time to do it , why this?
<aguitel> moving files to trash take long time to do it , why ?
<Smurphy> Because I tend to erase.
<Smurphy> If the trash is on a different partition, it has to move files around.
<Guest79653> trying to install on sdcard but installation of grub fails???
<Guest79653> can be uefi that causing this?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes, it could be that.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Probably because there is no MBR set on the sdcard
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: If you use fdisk to check out the sdcard, and change the partition, so that you set the bootable flag, then try it again
<Guest79653> going to check with partionmaneger
<bprompt> Guest79653:    installing kubuntu 16.04 to sdcard?
<sick_rimmit> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest79653> no 15.10 have a 500 someting Mb fat32 as the first on the sdcard, is that the boot?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: No
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: A partition on disk can have a special boot flag set
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: This tells the BIOS that this disk has a MBR on it
<Guest79653> its flag as start
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Without the bootflag, you have no MBR and so GRUB can not install
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Here you go
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_flag
<bprompt> Guest79653:    should work then
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: This post on Ubuntu Forums puts it into context
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874854
<Guest79653> its flaged right but grub wont install, need to check this uefi crap. First time im messing with it.
<Guest79653> whats the best setting for uefi?
<bprompt> Guest79653:     is the machine the sdcard booting up to, in uefi mode?
<Guest79653> whats the minimum size for grub to fit?
<Guest79653> i can acess the sdcard and use it the install goes fine to the grub install
<Guest79653> ita a 16Gb SDHC card that i have run os from before, now with a new laptop it wont work
<treg> Is there a way to add directories to the KDE launcher path?
<Smurphy> Weird. Just upgraded my Work-Laptop from Kubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 - and the audio stops working.
<Smurphy> Only shows: Dummy device (in hardware/audio settings).
<Smurphy> Any idea what that could be ?
<soee> there was some workaround - you have to add your user to sound group
<Smurphy> udio group I suppose.
<Smurphy> audio... Just thought that. Have to logoff/login again.
<Smurphy> brb.
<soee> yes :)
<Smurphy> Yep - that has seemed to work.
<Oderus> hey all. just curious how i make it so numlock is on by default in SDDM?
<Oderus> i turned the option on under input devices>keyboard, the option to have numblock on by default is checked, but remains off
#kubuntu 2016-04-09
<ub322> Hi world!
<ub322> I want to share some pics.
<Smurphy> ubottu:Thx, but we are not intersted in your private pics ...
<ubottu> Smurphy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Smurphy> :}
<Guest93330> how can I check to see if my hardware will work with iommu & vga passthrough?
<NewKubuntu16_01> hello - doo we know about the status of development for final release of KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS on 21th of april 2016? Will they stay with this final release date?
<NewKubuntu16_01> hello - doo we know about the status of development for final release of KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS on 21th of april 2016? Will they stay with this final release date?
<duarte_> By the way, anyone knows if the in 16.04 the instant messaging will work with gmail account?
<NewKubuntu16_01> hello - doo we know about the status of development for final release of KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS on 21th of april 2016? Will they stay with this final release date?
<NewKubuntu16_01> hello - doo we know about the status of development for final release of KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS on 21th of april 2016? Will they stay with this final release date?
<mparillo> NewKubuntu16_01: Yes, that will be the final release date. It was easy to mis-read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule as 2016-04-26, which is why you saw different dates.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<swipe> hi
<DANtheBEASTman> swipe: hi
<memphisto> Hi all.  I'm using kubutu 14.04 and on one user i'm facing issue Loading of providers from file providers.xml failed when ever i try to download some kde theme,colorconfig etc
<memphisto> i'm not using proxy and ive tried removin .kde/share/apps/knewstuff3
<memphisto> but nothing helped
<memphisto> anyone has an idea?
<raslan> hallo
<Guest81240> hi how do I force my tablet to go into tablet mode so its gets the onscreen keyboard?
<Guest81240> I want to be able to at least unlock my screen with an onscreen keybaord
<sysop2> anyone here?
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<poli> Is there a way to (easily) mount 2 ecryptfs dirs on login? I mean possibly using pam_ecryptfs and not having to setup a kde startup script mounting it after the home mount?
<soee> oh that i do not know
<sysop2> ok how do I force tablet mode to be on in plasma5?  I need to be able to unlock my screen via on-screen keyboard.
<soee> sysop2: try asking on #plasma
<sysop2> thanks
<VideoGuy> recent upgrades in kubuntu 15.10 makes my MAD radeon graphics card either output garbled graphics or a blank screen. I'm using stock xorg radeon driver.
<Oderus> VideoGuy: I would try a --nomodeset at boot time or a proprietary driver
<VideoGuy> well .. I'm still trying to get into Grub, as holding SHIFT doesn't seem to work ... and I'm now seeing a console kernel oops
<VideoGuy> finally got into grub using esc
<Oderus1> VideoGuy: If you are still here, https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/842
<VideoGuy> Oderus1: yes, still here and trying a switch to fglrx ... and I was glad to be away from it :(
<Oderus1> VideoGuy:  i would try nomodeset, it has worked for me before in a similar situation
<VideoGuy> Oderus1: thanks for the link, I've saved it. fglrx worked, but I will now try getting the modeset change because I also never saw the booting logo...
<VideoGuy> Oderus1: is the dkms package required in any case?
<Mirko1984> How can I switch to the Kubuntu Offtopic Channel?
<Mirko1984> Ahhh got it
#kubuntu 2016-04-10
<omenius> Xorg is using 99% of my quite good processor
<omenius> when watching videos on youtube
<omenius> plaese halp
<omenius> html5 player
<omenius> switched to flash and it helped. Feels dirty to purposely use flash
<Pinchiukas> Am I the only person to have problems with an external monitor? Every reboot I have to reconfigure the resolution and rearrange the screens. Also, the notification popups and menus constantly show up on the wrong screen.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<puppyman> Hello?
<puppyman> Can anybody help me?
<nicholas__> evening
<hyperboria> Hello, Can you please help me?
<hyperboria> How to bind a hotkey to screenshot of area to clipboard in Kubuntu 15.10 ?
<hyperboria> anyone?
<yotux> is there a method of finding out whom updates a package?
<hyperboria> How to bind a hotkey to screenshot of area to clipboard in Kubuntu 15.10 ?
<hyperboria> anyone?
<jonathan_zz> hyperboria: if anything it is going to be in kde system settings.
<jonathan_zz> hyperboria: but you'd have to use ksnapshot or something else I'd guess.
<jonathan_zz> hyperboria: it's not all that easy, but also not all that hard.
<hyperboria> ksnapshot is opening menu
<hyperboria> i need just one hotkey and then paste image to telegram
<hyperboria> like it was in xfce4-screenshooter -c -r
<hyperboria> i tried to install it, it shoots but not appear in clipboard
<jonathan_zz> I'm not sure but ksnapshot has command line options too
<hyperboria> i tried to google them, but no success
<jonathan_zz> however it might always open the dialog....
<jonathan_zz> such a simple feature right
<hyperboria> cant believe there is no way
<Startrek852> hello
<hyperboria> Hi
<chloro> my laptop monitor is blank after updating. external monitor is OK although the primary display is still the laptop screen I can't see. any ideas for resetting display settings from terminal?
<chloro> (on 14.04)
<newRelease> Hello, do we know something about the final release KUBUNTU16.04 on 12th of April? Is the development going well?
<newRelease> Hello, do we know something about the final release KUBUNTU16.04 on 12th of April? Is the development going well?
<soee_> newRelease: hi
<soee_> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<soee_> it will be released pril 21st
<soee_> *April
<robbie2> Hello
<robbie2> Hi
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know which will be de plasma version in 16.04 lts?
<soee> 5.5
<soee> soon after 5.6 will land in backports
<soee> amundsen: ^
<amundsen> thx
<amundsen> i've read somewhere that 5.6.2 is the most stable
<soee> it is lates one
<soee> but due to Ubuntu Feature Freeze policy we cant ship it in 16.04 by default
<soee> as Plasma 5.6 was released to late
<ericcaron> today i have seen the dragon... have you?
<Startrek855> hello
<jonathan_zz> holle
<Smurphy> olleh
<Ico> I have a problem with starting Kubuntu 15.10 from my ASUS Laptop. Can someone help ?
#kubuntu 2017-04-03
<deeno> I was looking for software, and I had an idea to a buy a PDF editor, but it was mac OS X based. Can I get it to run on linux.
<deeno> Can I get it to run on Linux?
<genii> No
<genii> deeno: Just open the pdf you want to edit with LibreOffice Draw
<deeno> well I am interested in using and abusing mac software, but I guess there is no way to emulate the mac on Linux.
<genii> Then choose use the "export to PDF"
<deeno> Can I open a PDF with LO Draw?
<genii> You can emulate earlier ones with apps like basilisk2 but then those were 68k machines. And then the lates MacOS they would run would be 7.5.3  or so
<genii> deeno: Yes. LibreOffice Draw
<deeno> I guess you can. I wonder if I should try it in Win10
<tertu> what's a good wireless chipset to look for in a usb dongle?
<deeno> I don't know. check newegg
<genii> tertu: Atheros/Qualcomm
<genii> ( assuming a WiFi dongle )
<schnoodles> Hey guys. Today when I turned on my machine MySQL has decided to not work. journalctl shows this -- https://gist.github.com/joshbenham/74513cbd9f9180f6f098d9fefc91d872
<tertu> genii: yes. the dongle i bought has an Atheros AR9271 in it
<deeno> How do I disable touch pad in Plasma permanently everlasting
<schnoodles> If I removed akonadi-backend-mysql will that be very very bad? I have a bad dependency issue and cant seem to resolve it.
<valorie> schnoodles: do you use the PIM stack?
<valorie> kmail, etc?
<schnoodles> No I do not.
<valorie> then it won't be a problem
<schnoodles> I am attempting to reinstall first to hope that it works. Seems like I have a pkg unmet dependency bug and I cant reinstall anything because it wants me to do apt install -f which also throws an error....
<valorie> apt install -f is always the best idea
<valorie> what error does that throw?
<valorie> -f = fix
<schnoodles> I just seem to be getting some crazy database errors. Now I am trying to upgrade to Maria because MySQL was playing up.
<potved> Hi anyone awake available to assist me to understanding why i ended up with two lock screens after suspend/resume (one being gnome's and the other kde) -- backstory: I install gnome-desktop and didnt like it and removed it.. i guess i missed the lockscreen part of it. How can i deactivate it and remove it?
<deeno> How do I get to adminstration mode?
<deeno> How do I get to the administrative metal of Linux?
<deeno> How do I get to adminstrative metal of linux?
<valorie> deeno: what?
<valorie> are you asking about sudo?
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<deeno> no I am asking for no X window mode
<deeno> no I am asking for non X window mode
<Oderus> just start in recovery mode
<deeno> I don't have GRUB
<deeno> How do I do it without Grub? eh
<Oderus> press escape multiple times when booting, this should bring you to grub
<deeno> And if it is not installed. this isn't a multiOS machine
<Oderus> or you could always install grub
<valorie> I don't see how recovery mode can be called "administrative" mode
<valorie> you can do little in recovery mode
<Oderus> the person wants to be in ubuntu with no X from what I understand
<valorie> um
<krytarik> deeno: See http://askubuntu.com/a/79682
<deeno> I am having troubles. I don't like using my password to install and alter security flags.
<valorie> perhaps instead of installing Kubuntu, then install Ubuntu Server ?
<valorie> or netboot, so you can get exactly what you want
<valorie> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<deeno> I wanted to defrag my SSD
<deeno> solid state drive
<Oderus> does it have an ext4 filesystem?
<valorie> defragging isn't really a thing in linux
<Oderus> can be done on an ext4 tho... with e4defrag
<deeno> Yah, newest Kubuntu
<valorie> what's the point?
<deeno> started it, what next?
<Oderus> good question valorie. it's almost pointless on a regular drive i don't see the sense on an SSD either :)
<valorie> it was sort of fun in windows to watch it run
<valorie> but I don't miss that at all in linux
<valorie> that's like missing McAfee or so
<Oderus> its much faster in linux and done by command line so no colored boxes to watch
<Oderus> missing AOL!
<deeno> I have had enough. Can I buy a Mac OS X emulator? or should I skip the idea
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I did use compuserve, never really AOL
<Oderus> deeno: you wanted to know about booting into a non X environment but you need a mac os x emulator? I don't understand what it is your trying to do
<Oderus> i suspect a large amount of alchohol may be involved >.>
<Oderus> and on that note, good night!
<deeno> Oderus: several things :)
<deeno> I wouldn't mind destroying a Mac OS X system ;)
<deeno> I am not saying the mac os x is user friendly
<valorie> deeno: you might prefer to run BSD then?
<deeno> BSD has Mac emulaton ??
<valorie> Mac is running BSD
<deeno> and it is proprietary
<deeno> perhaps not as much as windows10 but I am not impressed. Look at me, I am cheap just like Apple has always been.
<valorie> in any case, this doesn't involve Kubuntu
<valorie> you are welcome to continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
 * valorie goes back to reading student GSoC proposals
<wendigo> where are programs located
<wendigo> trying to find deluge program
<valorie> wendigo: have you tried searching in muon?
<valorie> if you prefer the commandline, it is: apt-cache search deluge
<valorie> looks like it is in the archive
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> pavlushka check your internet connection
<Guest90149> hello, I have upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and sddm does not boot properly. It boots to a black screen. I can go to vt1 and start sddm and get a working kde session. I had to create a new user because I couldn't login with the old one. Any ideas how to fix this?
<reggie_> hello folk need a little help instaling vmware
<reggie_> it's installed however when I try to execute app it gives me an error
<reggie_> GNU C Compiler (gcc) version 6.2.0 was not found
<reggie_> I do have GCC 6 installed
<reggie_> not sure why it can't find it though
<ross_> hey guys, newly installed. Does anyone know how to force the machien to use a specific DNS server rather than fetching it from the router?
<ross_> hey guys, newly installed. Does anyone know how to force the machien to use a specific DNS server rather than fetching it from the router?
<BluesKaj> ross_, you can add dns nameserver Ips to /etc/network/interfaces or most routers allow you to change dns in their firmware page
<ross_> thanks will give it a try
<ross_> cant just edit resolv.conf?
<BluesKaj> ross_, network manager will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf afaik
<jubo2> When is 17.04 due out?
<jubo2> and is is locked yet?
<jubo2> actually I got weird problems on this machine running 16.10 .. looks like HW problem but HW has been changed once
<jubo2> My only working theory is that the machine used to burn the .iso image was somehow rootkitted
<BluesKaj> jubo2, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/release-date-ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus
<jubo2> April 13
<jubo2> Cheers BluesKaj
<acheronuk> Final Freeze is Thursday, if that is what you mean by 'locked'
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<jubo2> acheronuk: yeah sorry my bad about the bad terminology
<ronnoc> o/ Kubuntu peeps
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hi
<wendigo> where is program files
<OerHeks> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (something like that). or if you want to know about linux program files, http://askubuntu.com/a/294492
<Nani_Dragon> I just installed Kubuntu and I cannot get Kmail to work, it give me an error
<Nani_Dragon> The Akonadi personal information management service is not operational
<Nani_Dragon> Kubuntu 16.10
<Nani_Dragon> also getting this error
<Nani_Dragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24309698/
#kubuntu 2017-04-04
<Nani_Dragon> does anyone have google drive working on here?
<thunk123> test
<thunk123> Nani, I have had in the past, whats the problem?
<thunk123> Using MEGA atm, but maybe I can help
<Nani_Dragon> thunk123: thanks
<Nani_Dragon> thunk123: I just want to know how to sync my google drivre
<thunk123> Nani, as far as I know google drive doesnt have a sync function, for syncing I used Foldersync on android store, that syncs your pc to your phone if you set up an ftp server, or to a cloud service.
<Nani_Dragon> how do I get my files then?
<maximo> buenas noches. un gusto
<Thefirstnizza> How do i undo a torrent from initial seeding config? (rtorrent)
<Thefirstnizza> d.set_connection_seed=seed
<Thefirstnizza> does not work
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> oops
<ali_> salam
<auge> blinzel
<BluesKaj> auge, ??
<auge> BluesKaj: sorry, ist meine Angewohnheit, wenn ich in einen # komme. Eine Art Begrüßung. Ich war aber sicher 10 Jahre nicht mehr hier.
<BluesKaj> !de | auge
<ubottu> auge: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<auge> ubottu: Sorry, I forgot. No problem, I am going to switch language to English right now. Thanks for the reminder.
<ubottu> auge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> ok auge, what's your question again?
<auge> blablablubb: thx, I have no question at the moment. Just wanted to look around if there are any friends from about 10 years ago. There is nobody around. cy
<oem> my Discover program isn't working properly. It has many missing entries.
<user|59078> leguages
<user|59078> wuats
<krytarik> Huh?
<BluesKaj> Deeno, suggest you use the original Muon, it's a bit old and sticky, but it shows all the available packages in the repos.
<user|59078> wat traducion kubunto portugues?
<krytarik> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> Deeno, I use apt installl packagename in the terminal, Muon is mostly just a reference
<Deeno> BlueKaj: I am going to need help installing it,
<BluesKaj> Deeno, sudo apt install muon , in the terminal
<Deeno> The package python-xdg needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Deeno> after 'sudo apt install muon'
<BluesKaj> Deeno, open another tab in the terminal, sudo apt install python-xdg
<BluesKaj> once python-xdg is installed return to the other terminal tab and finish installing muon
<Deeno> same message
<BluesKaj> close the terminal and try again
<Deeno> same thing
<BluesKaj> did python-xdg install ?
<Deeno> I can't even remove it, so much as spit upon it.
<BluesKaj> remove what?
<Deeno> the package.
<BluesKaj> which package?
<Deeno> python-xdg seems to be the worst. I think I needed to use a udeb instead or .deb, but it is broken.
<BluesKaj> Deeno, which kubuntu are you running ?
<Deeno> 16.04
<BluesKaj> how often do you update/upgrade your packages , recommend you use, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, at least once every few days
<BluesKaj> Deeno,^
<Deeno> seems to help
<Deeno> it has helped much more than expected.
<Deeno> Is there a quick way to text-only terminal mode?
<BluesKaj> Deeno, yes i use yakuake , it's a drop dowm terminal using the F12 key, sudo apt install yakuake, then enable it in the kmenu search by typing yak and it will show there, then just click on the icon
<BluesKaj> from then on yakuake will be available with F12 key
<Deeno> How do I remove and reinstall discover?
<Deeno> software center
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -r discover , might work but i'm not sure
<ross_> hi, i installed steam but when i open in, it appears only in the  task bar for 5-10 seconds then disappears. Anyone have any ideas?
<deeno> I am having good upgrades, but are taking a long time. (?!)
<deeno> how do I restore package lists to Software Center - Discover?
<IrcsomeBot1> <icibon> Last night i created new VM, Kubuntu but when I share folder from Host, it did  not appear on guest (Kubuntu) … Host and Guest are Kubuntu both. … I've installed guest addition tool.  … Please advise
#kubuntu 2017-04-05
<Oderus> hi. having permission issues with muon where when I try to install or remove a package it just hangs and says waiting for service to start. here's the terminal output https://paste.ubuntu.com/24316909/
<valorie> Oderus: um
<valorie> why would you be running it with kdesudo?
<valorie> either run it and put in your passw. when it asks
<Oderus> sorry only reason i was trying it with sudo is because it was giving that error normally
<valorie> or just use apt
<valorie> `sudo apt install packagename`
<valorie> `apt search package`
<valorie> etc.
<Oderus> yes i know how to use apt just trying to use muon
<valorie> it's a good little application
<valorie> works for me
<Oderus> ok ty. actually the reason i was trying to use muon was to purge old data which i don't know how to find or purge with apt
<valorie>  ah
<valorie> easier to do `sudo apt autoremove`
<valorie> I think that's right, let me check
<valorie> `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove` is what I use occasionally
<valorie> up-arrow to the rescue!
<Oderus> ok thank you
<ngaio> does KDE have an equivalent to Unity's count and progress indicators on the application's launcher?
<valorie> I'm not sure what that is? I don't use unity
<ahoneybun> ngaio: the task on the panel will light up depending on the progress on the task
<ahoneybun> ie moving files
<ngaio> valorie, ahoneybun I'm referring to the number 235 and the progress bar above the application icon in this screenshot - http://damonlynch.net/rapid/screenshots/091/thumb/integration.png (61 KB)
<valorie> ngaio: I don't have an image, but as ahoneybun says, the task button as a whole displays the progress
<valorie> no little extra thingie on top
<ngaio> valorie, can a non-KDE application set that progress indicator via code? do you know what it's called, so I can google for it?
<valorie> what I'm saying is that it is already built in, ngaio
<ngaio> valorie, I'm an application developer. I want my program to be able to set the progress indicator. But I don't know what it's called in KDE.
<valorie> ah, got it
<valorie> perhaps they can tell you what it's called in #plasma
<valorie> it might even be a Qt class
<valorie> unsure
<ngaio> ok thank you :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Claudio Autiero> Morning group
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> How are you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader, doing well thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good.
<lordievader> Optimizing some python functions :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<mozammel> hi, I need help to rescue my kubuntu system. I had kubuntu system on /sda2 but letter I have installed deepin linux on /sda7, not I cant boot on to kubuntu, How to dual boot ?
<hateball> !fixgrub | mozammel
<ubottu> mozammel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> mozammel, or run sudo os-prober, then, sudo update-grub
<mozammel> I did not installed windows, I installed Deepin Linux, now only i can see deepin linux on grub menu, no option for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> read above
<mozammel> BluesKaj: Thanks, let me try
<lordievader> BluesKaj: update-grub calls os-prober itself ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, never seen that
<BluesKaj> always had to run os-prober
<Mad_John33> Salut !
<mozammel>  Hi, I'm looking for help, I had kubuntu installed on /sda2 and then I have install Deepin Linux on /sda7, and I lost access kubuntu, there is no entity on grub menu, how to fix it ?
<deeno> What does cannot obtain lock itself mean?
#kubuntu 2017-04-06
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I would like to understand: in kubuntu what is the program that manages the login screen
<alesan> I would like to see if it can be configured
<alesan> when I type in a wrong password it lets me wait maybe two or three seconds before I can type it again
<alesan> I would like to set that to zero or a value that is pretty low
<alesan> is it lightdm?
<lordievader> Good morning
<deeno> hello
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/canonical-ends-ubuntu-unity-linux-desktop-in-favor-of-gnome <- Canonical going back to GNOME from Unity
<BluesKaj> yeah, but do we care
<lordievader> Hey Roey
<Roey> oh hey BluesKaj & lordievader
<Roey> BluesKaj: I'm just sore that they didn't choose this time to re-evaluate their options
<Roey> instead of pouring money into Unity, they'll pour it into gnome
<Roey> now.
<BluesKaj> think yhey're cutting their losses on a buggy DE
<BluesKaj> they're
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> so no more of this "mir will be ready" bs/
<Roey> ?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<frik1973> buon giorno
<Camron> Goodmorning..
<Camron> Any thoughts on the ending of Unity
<lordievader> There is a community fork/continuation of the project.
<krytarik> Also, that's off topic for here.
<_kwant_> hi, anyone have a solution for missing icons (e.g. for kate) in the full screen start menu under recent applications?
<R13ose> How do I restart a dns?
<BluesKaj> do you have it added to your interfaces file ?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> R13ose,^
<R13ose> Nope
<BluesKaj> nameserver XXX.Xxx etc
<BluesKaj> R13ose, using google dns ?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: how do I know?
<R13ose> Therr is nothing like that in the file
<BluesKaj> you have to add it, do you know what the dns IP is
<R13ose> BluesKaj: why do I have to add this?
<BluesKaj> you asked about starting dns, well you have to use a dns address
<BluesKaj> maybe you should do some reading about dns
<R13ose> Restarting not starting
<BluesKaj>  it doesn't matter if you you're not using dns entirs
<BluesKaj> entries
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> The real problem is I can't access a website that says this is up.  I restart the ISP router box and this worked for a few mins but not anymore.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, most routers firmware allow dns settings as wel then there's no need to use them in the interfaces file
<R13ose> BluesKaj: so are you setting the router dns is a problem?
<BluesKaj> access to which website ?
<R13ose> ethicalhost.ca
<Dragnslcr> R13ose- open a terminal and run "nslookup ethicalhost.ca" or "dig ethicalhost.ca"
<Dragnslcr> See what that gives you for a response
<jbhvg> hi
<jbhvg> nice os
<clivejo> jbhvg: hi
<monkeybuggy> yo whats up peeps
<deeno> What is LVM? And why should I install it?
<IrcsomeBot1> benvantende was added by: benvantende
<IrcsomeBot1> <benvantende> Hey people, with the latest update to 17.04 I get stuck with black screen and message Assuming drive cache: write through. What can I do to get through to the system?
<IrcsomeBot1> <benvantende> First time in a long time an update gives problems
#kubuntu 2017-04-07
<user|56109> Hello. How do I dual boot kubuntu and windows 10? I have windows 10 as my primary os. I have partitioned the hard drive. Is there anything else or special I need to do?
<valorie> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Chamara Abeysekara was added by: Chamara Abeysekara
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/L0UVIhKk/file_2330.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> hi! im new kubuntu and recently the font become blurry in the settings app(it's fine in dolphin). when I installed it, it was fine but suddenly become blurry. I tried changing the anti- aliasing it didn't work either. my laptop is Acer Aspire e5-575G. please help I couldn't find any solutions.
<lordievader> Did you change the screenscaling?
<lordievader> Or did you force a font DPI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> Please I'm sorry I have to ask how do I change the screenscaling? yes I tried force font DPI 96
<lordievader> Does the blurring go away when the dpi is not forced?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> no it is the same before and after.
<lordievader> Did you log out and login?
<lordievader> These kind of setting might need that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> you were right
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> it is because  I changed the scale
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> I scaled it because everything was so small and I couldn't see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> please can you help me to scale it bigger with out blurring the font?
<lordievader> Err, I have never done that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> or is there a way to make things bigger without scaling?
<lordievader> What version of Plasma5 are you running?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> im running kubuntu 16.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> im running plasma 5.7.5
<lordievader> Do you have backports enabled? This might have improved in newer versions.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> I'm sorry I new to this and I don't know about that how do I check if it's enabled or not?
<IrcsomeBot1> benvantende was removed by: benvantende
<lordievader> If you don't know how, you probably didn't ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> yes I think so too!
<lordievader> In a terminal run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> it's running
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> ok it's done
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> should I restart ?
<lordievader> Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> ok!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> I tried scaling again it's till there
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<lordievader> Does it also happen when you don't do the scaling but the forcing of a DPI?
<lordievader> Font DPI that is.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> hmm! let me try!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> yes it works!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> thank
<lordievader> Good to hear.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> thank you so much for your help!
<lordievader> No problem.
<Guest73871> hi
<Guest73871> noob here
<diogenes_> hi noob
<Guest73871> booted up Kubuntu, no desktop only taskbar
<Guest73871> live boot of course
<diogenes_> radeon?
<Guest73871> No, nvidia
<diogenes_> lenovo?
<Guest73871> yup
<diogenes_> useless
<diogenes_> garbage
<Guest73871> will it resolve if I install it?
<Guest73871> because im running the live version
<diogenes_> any pc except lenovo
<Guest73871> even thinkpad? :(
<diogenes_> if it's new then ask for refund
<Guest73871> no, its from 2014
<diogenes_> inm thinkpad is ok, lenovo rebrand the most crappy thing
<diogenes_> ibm*
<Guest73871> so in conclusion, any KDE will not work? Even Neon or Mint?
<diogenes_> xubuntu or opensuse xfce would
<Guest73871> no, I mean KDE. Not other DEs
<diogenes_> try solydk
<diogenes_> it uses kde4
<Guest73871> This is so sad. I want Plasma 5... but OK :\
<diogenes_> trust me, you'll be pleased with 4 much more than with buggy 5
<diogenes_> and besides
<diogenes_> solydk is semir-olling
<Guest73871> I think I will stick with Zorin 12 until they fix the KDE 5 problem.
<Herebord> Where can I add additional keyboard layouts? I really can't find the settings, I already tried system settings -> regional and system settings -> input
<diogenes_> Herebord, type keyboard
<Herebord> diogenes_, there is only: Hardware, Belegungen and Erweitert
<Herebord> dioegenes_, lol, ok, found it
<diogenes_> Herebord, :)
<Herebord> diogenes_, it's so stupid, I should change the language to English, I'm a native German speaker, but I better understand English on the computer. The most translations are crap, lost 10mins lol
<diogenes_> Herebord, ja, naturelich
<Herebord> diogenes_, :>
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Deeno> Is there a way to directly go into linux boot mode
<lordievader> Linux boot mode? What do you mean with that?
<Deeno> I don't mean grub. I mean command line only mode.
<Deeno> I need to repartition there. :(
<Deeno> I have a solid state drive. Is it permanently damaged? Does SSDs have EPROMs?
<Deeno> PROMs probably for short.
<Deeno> It is a hardware question.
<Deeno> Thank you for your time.
<lordievader> Deeno: Are you looking for a text mode or something?
 * lordievader doesn't fully understand.
<diogenes_> lordievader, try ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<Trioxin> Here are some bugs I've noticed in Kubuntu: https://hastebin.com/qolucupiyo.sql . Guess I'll have to go report them and dump all kinds of stuff.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> hi! was here early about about problem and now I have encounter another. I new this! my problem now is that suddenly after a shutdown and power on all the animation stopped working and has become so laggy   I checked if I disable animation or not, it's enabled. tried changing my graphic drives to X Server from NVIDIA (recommend is NVIDIA) can any one please help me?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> PS when I try switch back to NVIDIA driver it fails
<Trioxin> is it a bad idea to enable the backports repo to get a more current version of KDE?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Chamara Abeysekara> I already did that
<northernGuy> hi
<deeno> I am trying to fix the partition table of my Solid State Drive. I have lost its capacity with multiple installations.
<Dragnslcr> deeno- are you use the KDE Partition Manager?
<Dragnslcr> Er, using
<deeno> I used it.
<deeno> yes.
<Dragnslcr> So what exactly is the problem that you're having?
<deeno> Partition table is bad. I have lost space.
<deeno> are you going to deny everything or have me wait?
<Dragnslcr> If the partition table is corrupted, you'll probably have to create a new one. Remember that you'll lose data if you do that.
<Dragnslcr> If there was data on the disk, then you might be able to repair the partition table instead
<Salo187> Hi guys
<Salo187> Is it normal not finding the "try without installing" on the grub menu? I was used to that on ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> On the Kubuntu live CD?
<Salo187> ya, on a pen drive made with unetbootin
<Salo187> with the 16 LTS iso
<OerHeks> not in grub, it should after boot
<Salo187> only option is to start kubuntu, which btw doesn't start at all
<OerHeks> * after country/keyboard iirc
<Dragnslcr> I don't think the Kubuntu live CD has a "just install" mode anymore
<Dragnslcr> You boot the live CD to the desktop, and there's an icon there to start the installer
<Salo187> how's that?
<Salo187> so I made the usb, booted to grub menu, and got 3 choices
<Salo187> Start kubuntu / OEM install / Check disk for errors
<Salo187> and the start kubuntu (which I chose but not sure if it was for an installer or for testing w/o install) didn't work
<Salo187> thing is tried to install KDE over my ubuntu and it got messed up
<Salo187> and now all I wanted was to fresh clean install kubuntu there
<Dragnslcr> You'll need to be more specific than just saying it doesn't work
<Salo187> sorry
<Salo187> so i press enter and it just freezes
<Salo187> no input on screen
<Salo187> not even logo
<Salo187> no disk or cpu activity
<Salo187> my pc always ran ubuntu 16 fllawlessly
<Salo187> msi z170 Motherboard, intel cpu 6600, nvidia 970 gpu
<Salo187> already tried to redo the usb
<Salo187> fat, exFat, went the same
<Dragnslcr> My first guess is usually a video driver issue
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used nVidia or AMD/ATI cards for years, though, so I can't help much
<Dragnslcr> Which version of Kubuntu are you trying to install?
<Salo187> kubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Salo187> in ubuntu the gpu works fine
<Salo187> both with the default open driver and the proprietary
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth trying 16.10 or even a 17.04 beta, just to see if they have the same problem
<Salo187> ok will try
<Dragnslcr> A quick Google search brings up a few pages about using the nomodeset kernel option
<Dragnslcr> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
#kubuntu 2017-04-08
<sparky> anyone know how i can change the color of these drop down menus? https://i.imgur.com/YiDJ8Sa.png cant find the place to set it...
<deeno> Want software installation managers are most recommended for kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> deeno- if you don't like Discover, Muon should still be available in the repository
<Dragnslcr> Or there's always the option of using apt from a terminal
<skadinna> Synaptic should also be in the repository, if you prefer that ("old-school") kind of approach
<Landeskog> anyone help me with a grahpics issue.    i think its hdmi scaling i have to do in windows  i have a radeon r7 370  vid card and im using ashitty 32' tv for a montior   in windows i have to use hdmi scaling 5% to get the screen to fit 1920x1080    its just a little to big without it.    seems to be the same thing in kubuntu   im using mesa drivers for steam
<Landeskog> games but i am currently using 1680x1050 because i cant figure out how to get 1920x1080 to fit for me
<valorie> Landeskog: did you try using xrandr?
<valorie> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<valorie> huh
<valorie> oh yeah, new page, but that's the right info I think
<valorie> it's been a long time since I had to use that
<Landeskog> valorie:
<Landeskog> thank you    xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on   works from console
<Landeskog> is there a way i can make this perm   sorry im very new to linux
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it always stayed permanent for me
<valorie> but that page should stay
<Landeskog> hmm
<Landeskog> no it didnt stay on
<Landeskog> for a reboot
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, perhaps someone will come along who knows how to do that, Landeskog
<Landeskog> thanks for your help
<valorie> or you can ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> this is not really a Kubuntu issue
<Landeskog> everything i see on google says to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Landeskog> but theres nothing there
<valorie> oh, just create it
<valorie> in the commandline, `mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<valorie> if you don't have permission to do that, use sudo before that command
<valorie> copy /paste between the `
<valorie> control shift v to paste in konsole
<FlameStrike> Is there someone here who can help me? I have just installed Kubuntu on a laptop and I cannot get it to boot.
<valorie> FlameStrike: did it finish installing?
<FlameStrike> Yes
<valorie> and now what happens?
<FlameStrike> The machine still tells me to select a proper boot device
<valorie> does it boot if you leave the USB in the machine?
<FlameStrike> Yes, it boot with the USB drive.
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I had this happen one time
<FlameStrike> I hope what worked for you will work for me
<valorie> there is a rare bug where the grub file is written to the USB instead of to your hard drive
<valorie> basically you have to write a new grub file
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FlameStrike> And how do I do that?
<valorie> FlameStrike: I would ask in #ubuntu if the above links don't tell you enough
<valorie> this is an Ubuntu bug, not really Kubuntu
<FlameStrike> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<valorie> it's a lot bigger channel
<diogenes_> FlameStrike, try to disable eri in bios
<valorie> and this one is sorta dead right now
<valorie> diogenes_: what?
<FlameStrike> eri?
<diogenes_> uefi*
<valorie> this isn't uefi
<valorie> since it will boot with the usb in
<FlameStrike> I tried that, and then I couldn't even start from USB
<valorie> doesn't happen often, and it's an oooold bug
<diogenes_> because usb should be fat32
<valorie> but since it rarely happens, nobody so far has figured out how to stop it happening
<valorie> but writing grub isn't that tough
<valorie> I just don't remember how
<FlameStrike> Well, I'm loading from the USB now, so I'll see what I can do.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> ooo, lordievader might know
<Landeskog> iveasked in a few channels im in hoping someone whos decent at nix can guide me    i dont think its to hard to do i just dont know enough about linux
<diogenes_> FlameStrike, maybe you could try this http://dpaste.com/2R8F786
<FlameStrike> Any help will be appreciated
<lordievader> valorie: What might I know?
<valorie> FlameStrike's problem, which I was hit by once
<valorie> after installing, "select a proper boot device"
<valorie> in my case, grub got written to my usb drive
<[Relic]> cd/dvd/usb or bad hd
<lordievader> Yeah, that happens.
<lordievader> Does look that way.
<valorie> I didn't use that boot-repair ppa, but it looks legit
<valorie> dunno for sure
<valorie> as I recall, I had to chroot in to write a new grub
<FlameStrike> None of the suggested solutions I've found even mentioned that as a possibility, so any help in trying a fix for that would be appreciated
<valorie> it was no fun and took a long time
<lordievader> FlameStrike, valorie: that is probably the best way. Chroot into the install, from there install grub and update the grub config.
<valorie> lordievader: did you see this http://dpaste.com/2R8F786
<lordievader> FlameStrike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<lordievader> Yes, I personally don't like boot-repair.
<diogenes_> boot-repair is well known solution
<FlameStrike> For what it's worth, this is a new HD, so there was no update or OS replacement involved, except for the Windows on the defunct drive that preceded this one. I can't imangine why that would make a difference though.
<lordievader> FlameStrike: It doesn't ;)
<valorie> if you find that old bug report, you'll see that it doesn't happen often, but afaik still happens
<lordievader> That is, it shouldn't.
<valorie> heisenbug
<valorie> right, in many, many installs it only happened to me once
<FlameStrike> Boot-repair has been tried and found lacking. It's telling me there's no efi partition, when there is in fact just such a partition.
<diogenes_> FlameStrike, so you see
<valorie> chrooting in works
<diogenes_> uefi is what's causing the trouble
<valorie> ?
<valorie> lack of grub is the problem
<FlameStrike> And getting rid of uefi prevented me from booting from usb or hd, so that make things worse
<diogenes_> boot-repair should have managed to restore grub
<valorie> chrooting works
<diogenes_> FlameStrike, is your usb format fat32?
<lordievader> FlameStrike: Does /sys/firmware/efi exist in the live environment?
<FlameStrike> I think so. I've never reformatted a usb drive, so it's whatever is the default format.
<diogenes_> FlameStrike, open gparted
<diogenes_> and see the exact format of usb
<FlameStrike> fat16 on the usb
<lordievader> FlameStrike: Could you check, that is a directory only created when the usb-stick is booted in efi mode.
<FlameStrike> Yes, I can find sys/firmware/efi
<diogenes_> I'd advice you to find a working pc or another usb drive, format it with fat32, burn kubuntu, enable uefi in bios and when you boot press f9, f12 or whaever key responsible for choosing boot device, and give it boot from your usb
<lordievader> Right, so you do  have uefi. Then it could be perfectly reasonable grub is 'missing'.
<lordievader> FlameStrike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FlameStrike> The machine is currently booting from usb, that's not an issue. If fat32 and not fat16 is the issue, then I'll give it a try in a bit.
<FlameStrike> I'm familiar with that page, it suggests I change BIOS settings I can't even find in my BIOS
<lordievader> Filesystem should not matter.
<FlameStrike> I didn't think it should, but I'm not going to completely write off any possible fix, no matter how unlikely,
<lordievader> If everything else fails, I suppose you could set the boot mode in the bios/uefi to legacy, i.e. bios mode.
<FlameStrike> No, because then I can't even boot from the USB, which prevents me from even trying a new install.
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> eh
<diogenes_> lordievader, filesystem matters when it has to deal with eufi boot
<lordievader> diogenes_: How come?
<diogenes_> lordievader, try to boot from ntfs usb in uefi mode
<lordievader> valorie: Can't say it ain't true ;)
<diogenes_> and you'll see why
<diogenes_> uefi doesn't see any device other than fat32
 * lordievader still uses bioses exclusively
<FlameStrike> Well, the grub fix, or at least the instructions I found for one, did not help
<lordievader> What instructions were they?
<FlameStrike> I don't recall the address, but they involved chroot, grub-install, mount points
<FlameStrike> Here's the address, found it again: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<lordievader> That is what valorie and I had in mind.
<valorie> so what part didn't work, FlameStrike?
<FlameStrike> I'm still getting the "proper boot device" message
<valorie> damn it
<FlameStrike> Not quite how I phrased it, but yeah
<Landeskog> anyone know how i can get xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on    to fuckin stay perm i keep havin to enter than to get 1920x1080 to fit then its gone on reboot
<diogenes_> Landeskog, make a script
<Landeskog> i managed to get grub2  resolution right  but my login screen and my tty1 and wrong still
<lordievader> Landeskog: ^, xrandr settings are not permanent. Make a script and let systemd or something run it for you on boot.
<Landeskog> like a bash script?
<Landeskog> sorry im very new to nix
<Landeskog> i used to play around with it when iwas a kid  but been a long time
<diogenes_> Landeskog, what is the command you have to run every time?
<Landeskog> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on
<diogenes_> now open terminal
<Landeskog> ok
<diogenes_> run: touch ~/Desktop/myscript
<Landeskog> ok just dropped to next line
<diogenes_> run
<diogenes_> echo '#!/bin/bash
<diogenes_> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on' >~/Desktop/myscript
<Landeskog> 2 lines ?
<Landeskog> or one
<diogenes_> one
<diogenes_> just
<diogenes_> copy paste
<Landeskog> done
<diogenes_> tell me when u done
<diogenes_> run
<diogenes_> cat ~/Desktop/myscript
<diogenes_> and tell me what you see
<Landeskog>  cat ~/Desktop/myscript
<Landeskog> #!/bin/bash xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan on
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: chmod +x ~/Desktop/myscript
<Landeskog> done
<diogenes_> now look on desktop
<diogenes_> do you see the file?
<Landeskog> i dont see it but i see it in /home/Desktop
<Landeskog> weird
<diogenes_> right click on myscript and open with a text editor
<Landeskog> ok
<Landeskog> i dropped it down into 2 lines
<diogenes_> you should see the exac this:
<diogenes_> #!/bin/bash
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --set underscan o
<Landeskog> it was all one
<Landeskog> yeah
<Landeskog> its proper now
<diogenes_> without diogenes
<diogenes_> ok now
<diogenes_> in terminal: ~/Desktop/myscript
<diogenes_> and see if it runs
<FlameStrike> Well, I think I'll give up for tonight. I'll try again another day. Thanks for trying to help.
<valorie> sorry we couldn't help, FlameStrike
<Landeskog> it ran i think
<valorie> you might search for that bug report on launchpad and see if there is any help in there
<valorie> and report that "it is still happening!"
 * valorie logs out as well
<diogenes_> Landeskog, now open system setting and go to starup applications
<Landeskog> add script?
<FlameStrike> Will do. and I'll be checking the format of my usb drives, just in case it helps.
<diogenes_> Landeskog, yes
<diogenes_> add script
<Landeskog> hmm
<diogenes_> flashdel, yes, format in fat 32 and burn iso again and don't forget, you have to switch uefi ON
<Landeskog> it wont let me add to pre kde unless i make it a .sh?
<diogenes_> Landeskog, DO'T USE pre os
<Landeskog> just startup?
<diogenes_> it should let you add /home/&USER/Desktop/myscript
<Landeskog> will that fix the login screen and the tty1 or just after i login itll be correct
<Landeskog> gonna try a quick reboot   brb
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> did you add the script?
<diogenes_> or not
<Landeskog> diogenes_:    it worked i guess
<Landeskog> its working after i login perfect
<diogenes_> if it's working there, then it will work after reboot also
<Landeskog> but my login screen and tty1   before i login are still incorrect resolution   because i need the  underscan to be on
<Landeskog> i rebooted already
<diogenes_> Landeskog, is it alright when you rebooted?
<Landeskog> when i start my pc now.    it boots to the grub menu because im dual booting windows 10.   the grub menu is 1920x1080 resolution perfect because i edited /etc/default/grub   but after i click kubuntu and i see the login screen   its at 1920x1080 but its to big for my screen if that makes sense       if it hit ctrl f1 or whatever it is to get to the cmd
<Landeskog> prompt  tty1      it is also   in 1920x1080 but to big for the screen
<Landeskog> hope that makes sense
<Landeskog> but once i login your script activates and its good
<diogenes_> so you want it to fixx your resolution in pre os? before you login?
<Landeskog> yeah i was looking to fix it  all
<Landeskog> its not really a big deal i guess    it just makes it very hard if somthing happens and gui crashes
<Landeskog> i cant see anything in tty1
<Landeskog> really
<diogenes_> well now you got the corerect script, all you have to do is to read the docmentation how to make it work in pre os
<diogenes_> you can start with reading this: https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/kde-workspace/kcontrol/autostart/
<diogenes_> and good it a bit more
<diogenes_> I mean google it a bit more
<Landeskog> thanks for the help i appreciate it im readin this now
<Landeskog> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jU1q6MBa/
<Landeskog> diogenes_:    think this would work?
<diogenes_> Landeskog, don't know
<Landeskog> bout to try
<lordievader> Ain't it better to make an Xorg config for this setting?
<lordievader> That way both the login screen and the normal session benefit from it.
<lordievader> The tty won't since it doesn't run X ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dustbit3dsad> -_-
<Mad_John> Bonjour!
<BluesKaj> Hi Mad_John
<Mad_John> Oh sorry is it an english channel ? I'm new and I'm discovering
<BluesKaj> that's fine, your English seems good, but you can join #ubuntu-fr if you wish
<Mad_John> Yes I speak english not that bad, thanks you for the french channel haha
<Mad_John> One last question : how do I join a new channel ?
<Mad_John> One last question : how do I join a new channel ?
<Mad_John> It's ok, I found how to do
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> hey everyone, i have a laptop w/nvidia graphics + nvidia binary installed, and i have a problem with unplugging from an external LCD
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> so far, here's what i've diagnosed: working on laptop LCD works OK. plugging in an external monitor (HDMI) works OK. unplugging the LCD works fine. restarting without the LCD plugged in goes into X, shows me a login screen, then goes to a black screen instead of loading KDE
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> if I plug in the external LCD and restart, everything works okay.
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> switching to another console works OK. killing Xorg + sddm + whatever and restarting it brings me to login, but then it does the black screen thing again.
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> now, i tried to delete some stuff in my home dirs to fix the problem, and it does fix it
<diogenes_> what did you remove?
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> i'm digging through "history" and trying to remember
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> i have done it a few times before too, so I narrowed it down a bit, but it's been more of a trial-and-error approach than anything
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> i remember it's definitely probably in ~/.kde or ~/.config or ~/.cache
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> or maybe ~/.local
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> yeah, it may have been ~/.local/share/
<diogenes_> never ran into such issue
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> https://pastebin.com/XTarbx1x
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> here's my session from when I last did this
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> looks like it may have been anything in ~/.local, ~/.config, and ~/.kde so not very helpful
<diogenes_> did it have such behavior before you installed nvidia driver?
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> I don't think I've ever run without the NVIDIA driver, but I've been through several versions and it's always been the same.
<diogenes_> how did you install nvidia driver?
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> wget, chmod +x, ./NVIDIAblahblahblah, mokutil --import, shutdown -r now
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> idk? the usual method.
<diogenes_> this is not the recommended way
<diogenes_> you should have used driver manager
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> here's the thing, it works fine with choosing "gnome" from sddm login screen
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> on either config
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> it's only Plasma that breaks, and only after login
<diogenes_> then it's plasma 5 another bug, plasma 5 is the buggiest of all the previous versions
<sadkfadklsfasdkf> so... check in #plasma?
<diogenes_> yeah I guess
<R13ose> I am getting a warning when I doing "sudo service network-manager status".  Arping could not be found; no ARPs will be sent.
#kubuntu 2017-04-09
<Ariki> Hello,i played around with Kubuntu Beta 2 and some website i can access and others i can't.In Ksystemlog i have "DNSSEC validation for question <website url>" written in red many many times.Is this a bug?
<Ariki>  "DNSSEC validation failed for question <website url>"
<jubo2> Can I download the 17.04 image somewher
<jubo2> I know it is timetibled to be out next Thursday
<jubo2> but I hear its been frozen already
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<acheronuk> those are RC images, but not final ones. we are in final freeze, but bugfixes may still go in, and there has to be a least one iso re-spin no matter what, as currently the main ubuntu system/base/release files still say "development version".
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<diogenes_> afternoon
<user|87096> having crap wifi sucks!!!!!
<user|99990> yo dude, so agree!!
<user|87096> .
<user|99990> .
<user|99990> .
<user|99990> .
<user|99990> .
<Unit193> user|99990: Is there a reason you're doing that?  Please don't.
<diogenes_> he's trying to ping
<diogenes_> :)
#kubuntu 2018-04-02
<acheronuk> no, that's a script, not the config. by default /etc/sddm.conf does not exist as not needed
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: If the sddm greeter crashes, then there must be some error message in the sddm log. did you give the full log of the sddm greeter previously or a partial one?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: ok
<acheronuk>  /etc/sddm.conf will get created if you change setting, like set autologin
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: which process creates the .xauthority file? xserver?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: can you paste the log once again using this command. journalctl -u sddm.service
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: and journalctl -u sddm.service is by default verbose?
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: scott__ check this out https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/295#event-184014278
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: is sddm service enabled?
<scott__> sorry, was getting kids ready for bed
<scott__> https://pastebin.com/Q0U8azNH
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__:  can you paste the output of the following command "sudo journalctl -xn"
<scott__> Here is the output to sudo journalctl -xn: https://pastebin.com/MDiUMAJm
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: I think you are copying the log improperly
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: how did you get that log?
<scott__> oh sorry let me try again.  I didn't have konsole maximized
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: no try piping to a text file
<Fritigern> sudo journalctl -xn > textfile.txt
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__:  like "sudo journalctl -xn > thelog.txt" then paste the content of the thelog.txt file here
<phoenix_firebrd> Fritigern: just saw it :)
<Fritigern> Um, best paste the contents of thelog.txt to pastebin...
<scott__> try this https://pastebin.com/7SeQ9mtz
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: run the following command and see if you see "active" in the message "sudo systemctl status sddm"
<scott__> it is active
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: and says running?
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: Hi. I just wrote the iso in the pendrive but in the boot option menu when selecting the USB it takes me to Kubuntu, not the the Windows installation
<Esteban16> (with Rosa ImageWriter)
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: you need to use a windows system and use the rufus application to prepare the windows iso. preparing a windows iso in linux is difficut
<phoenix_firebrd> *difficult
<scott__> it does say it's running.  Here's the pastebin if you need/want it: https://pastebin.com/f78e6iDA
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, I will prepare the iso in a Windows PC and then use the pendrive in Linux. Is it okay?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: are you using a wayland session?
<scott__> how can I check that?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: can you restart and then run the command "sudo systemctl start sddm" instead of startx and see if you get errors?
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: using top
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: if you see any process like xwayland then you might be using wayland
<scott__> according to top I'm using xorg
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: can you restart and then run the command "sudo systemctl start sddm" instead of startx and see if you get errors?
<scott__> sure brb
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: Hey!
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: hi
<Esteban16> │19:39:13       Esteban16 | phoenix_firebrd: Ok, I will prepare the iso in a Windows PC and then use the pendrive in Linux. Is it okay?
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: after preparing the pendrive what are going to do with it in linux?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Here is ksysguard with the new sensors tab I added. I didn't need to install lm-sensors at all. =) https://i.imgur.com/vCtihwt.png
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: To install Windows and remove Kubuntu. Sadly Linux is not for me
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Keepin it clean and mean. No need for extra cruft. =) kubuntu is serious business.
<BionicMac> I added the "TEMPS" tab.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: what is that application?
<BionicMac> ksysguard "System MOnitor"
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac:  I think I have used that way back
<BionicMac> It's part of default Plasma/Kde Kubuntu install.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: how did you get the temp tab?
<Guest68780> phoenix_firebrd: I didn't write that command down.  What do I type after I reboot? lol
<Guest68780> it's scott btw
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: then go ahead and backup your data and then boot into your pendrive directly and then install windows
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: "Settings/Show Toolbar" -> Then on the now visible toolbar "New Tab"
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: using linux takes a little bit of getting to know the preliminary infos, but it is the future
<BionicMac> There is another way without showing the toolbar, of course you can hide it when finished working with tabs.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest68780: did you run the command startx?
<Esteban16> phoenix_firebrd: That's what I wanted to do :) but you just told me that preparing Windows isos in Linux is difficult, so I'll prepare in a Windows computer and do the rest.
<Guest68780> I think it was sudo systemctl something sddm
<Esteban16> *prepare it
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: 'ksysguard' supports remote monitoring also.
<phoenix_firebrd> scott__: can you restart and then run the command "sudo systemctl start sddm" instead of startx and see if you get errors?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest68780: ^
<Guest68780> I had to, because I forgot what you said to type, and of course i didn't think to write it down
<Guest68780> ok thanks
<Guest68780> oh hey i did type that
<Guest68780> nothing happened
<Guest68780> or at least nothing appeared to happen
<Esteban16> Again, thank you for your help phoenix_firebrd. Hope this time works
<BionicMac> Esteban16: Good luck man.
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: wait
<Esteban16> Ok!
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: if you are familiar with virtualbox, you could install reactos, mount the usb pendrive and then use rufus to write the iso in it
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: but ofcorse you need to be familiar with virtualbox or vmware
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: are you on 18.04?
<Esteban16> Unfortunately I just used Virtualbox to install Windows (and that's not enough). I'm not familiar with it.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: yes. last nights buildd.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I just got that tab, I installed from the gethotnewstuff dialog
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: I just took the "Feature Tour" . Where is the gethotnewstuff?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: you downloaded a ready made tab? I made minee from scratch. I didn't know you could do that.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: ok, I found hotnewstuff...
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: You downloaded "Temperature (lmsensors)" from gethotnewstuff ?
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: How about a screenshot of your new tab? =)
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: try "super+up-arrow" when focused on a window.
<BionicMac> super+any-arrow =)
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: https://imgur.com/a/xmmGy
<phoenix_firebrd> feeling sleepy
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: nice. They must use the lmsenors integratde into the ksysguard. When I added my temp tab I ket seeing lmsensors verbage from time to time in the process.
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: getting blurry eyed here also.
<phoenix_firebrd> hope the upcoming version is without any problematic bugs. I will try testing the betas later and check
<phoenix_firebrd> Esteban16: sorry couldnt help you further, may be someone else will help you. But strictly support for creating a windows boot usb is not given here
<phoenix_firebrd> I am off to bed, good night all
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: you mean the daily builds? Or the final release? If you need help testing let me know what I can do to help please. I don't mind setting aside a partition to reinstall frequently onto.
<Guest68780> goodnight phoenix_firebrd thanks for your help
<BionicMac> night, and let me know. Thanks again for all the help. Let me know how I can help test for the community.
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: Guest68780 yw
<valorie> BionicMac: we will need testers next week for the beta2 candidate
<valorie> not sure what day the ISOs will be spun
<BionicMac> valorie: I would be glad to test Kubuntu 18.04 Beta2. I have a partition ready to go on this iMac. I can pm you my email if you wish.
<valorie> are you on the Kubuntu-devel ML or -users?
<valorie> I'm getting a story ready for the website
<valorie> I don't need your mail
<valorie> set yourself up on the qatracker
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<valorie> get a login, read some of the help text, etc.
<BionicMac> valorie: Great. On the way to the qatracker now...
<BionicMac> Oh! more updates on Kubuntu.
<valorie> you can ask questions about it here, or /j #kubuntu-devel
<BionicMac> ok joining devel now.
<BionicMac> valorie: I am not on either ML. I will register on Kubuntu-devel and -users.
<valorie> it's good to have people on -users who can answer questions
<valorie> some are basic, some are head-scratchers
<valorie> -devel is devel stuff rather than questions
<BionicMac> noted.
<BionicMac> Oh... more Kubuntu updates since 30 minutes ago. 4 more right now: all related to *plymouth*
<BionicMac> I like Muon. It is the first GuiFied 'apt' frontend I feel cozy with for some reason. I just like it. =)
<BionicMac> I'm up to stuff fully up to date.
<BionicMac> Killer default Icons on Kubuntu. I really love the default theme/Icons/Look&Feel/etc.. etc... in 18.04..
<valorie> you'll be not at all surprised by beta2 then
<valorie> but we need the installer and installation process as a whole tested too
<valorie> in fact, that's the main test
<BionicMac> valorie: Ok. Sounds great.
<BionicMac> valorie: Done and done. both ML & qatracker.
<valorie> you'll be able to just zsync your beta 1 ISO
<BionicMac> Ok. I have the beta 1 iso from 3-29.
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/01/seeding-new-isos-easy-zsync-way.html
<BionicMac> check... on it.
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/03/more-zsync-magic-for-lts-updates.html
<valorie> for more about that
<BionicMac> bookmarked and open. thanks!
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> about to head to bed
<valorie> tomorrow is no longer a fool's day
<valorie> :-)
<BionicMac> me too... only because I took a melatonin about 20 minutes ago and it is hitting me. =0
<BionicMac> Thanks for everything valorie. sleep tight.
<user__> hey
<user__> anyone?
<ricktimmis[m]> Hey there
<user__> i have a question regarding the virtual desktops
<user__> the icons of the apps dont disappear
<user__> so when i have ff on desktop 1, i can still see it on desktop 2
<user__> how do i disable that?
<ricktimmis[m]> Right click on top bar of FF, the choose which desktops to display on
<ricktimmis[m]> You will also see choices for activities there too
<user__> i just see move to desktop X
<user__> it doesnt solve the problem
<user__> i can see the ICON (not the window) in my taskbar
<user__> so when i am on desktop 2 i see firefox in the task bar
<user__> obviously when i click on it, it will move to desktop 1 and show me firefox there
<user__> but i dont want to see the firefox icon in the task bar on desktop 2
<user__> otherwise i have all icons cluttered on all my desktops
<acheronuk> user__: have you 'pinned' it in error? if so, right click the icon and untick 'pin'
<user__> acheronuk: No i havent
<user__> and i have this behavior for all apps
<user__> not just ff
<user__> for all windows
<acheronuk> ok. right click the task manager to get task manager settings, and make sure "show only tasks from the current desktop" is set
<user__> acheronuk: Thank you! I was searching for this
<acheronuk> no problem :)
<user__> I have another question
<user__> i have seen a lot of people with some kind of dock thing
<user__> like in this picture on the left
<user__> https://cn.pling.com/img/c/c/f/b/ef003de15fff2e620a9c3b9201bbcff30856.png
<user__> How do i get this? What is that?
<acheronuk> they are using latte-dock
<werner_> Hi & happy easter from Berlin, I installed Kubuntu 17.10 on a T410. I get the following:
<werner_> start-pulseaudio-x11
<werner_> Verbindungsfehler: Verbindung verweigert
<werner_> pa_context_new() fehlgeschlagen: Verbindung verweigert
<werner_> any clues?
<vespertatia> Go to System Settings > Driver Manager ?
<werner_> tbc...
<werner_> start-pulseaudio-x11
<werner_> Verbindungsfehler: Verbindung verweigert
<werner_> pa_context_new() fehlgeschlagen: Verbindung verweigert
<werner_> I changed to the NVIDIA driver
<werner_> no Pulseaudio
<werner_> next annoyance:
<werner_> the context menu in Firefox and thunderbird now need 5 sec to show up.
<werner_> DMESG says:
<werner_> duplicate WMI GUID 05901221-D566-11D1-B2F0-00A0C9062910 (first instance was on PNP0C14:00)
<werner_> How can I get rid of this ‎ "duplicate WMI GUID"?
<werner_> Or should I reinstall Kubuntu for the 7th time now?
<werner_> Does anyone have a clear Kubuntu by starting from scratch? Not me.
<vespertatia> weverner_: It seems there's a ton of compatibility issues. Try entering these commands in Konsole:
<vespertatia> sudo apt update
<vespertatia> sudo apt upgrade
<werner_> I did full-upgrade - no success
<obert> full-upgrade exists?
<mparillo> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<mparillo> not 100% sure if full-upgrade works with the older apt-get.
<obert> never seen full-upgrade before
<R13ose> When I am in a text field, + signs type forever without me doing anything and I can stop this by hitting shift.  How do I stop this?
<R13ose> holding shift down*
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<fujisan> hi
<fujisan> im new here hello greetings my frands
<fujisan> can i run kubuntu with oxygen the 2010 edition?
<herbeto> hey everyone! I'm sharing my laptop's ethernet connection via a hotspot to my phone. How do I change the DHCP server parameters asssigned to it?
<herbeto> *to the phone
<herbeto> under connection type, what does 'shared to other computers' mean?
<AlexCDev> Hi, I've managed to break audio on my laptop. I was having the same issues as this ( https://askubuntu.com/questions/976375/kubuntu-17-10-no-audio-devices-found-no-settings-no-sound?rq=1 ) , and tried reinstalling pulse audio, but managed to remove the volume control program in kubuntu as well
<AlexCDev> Apologies if I drop my connection is iffy, I'm on a train :p trying to make my slack notifications shut up, ahah
<AlexCDev> so my issue is the same down to a tee, including spotify working, but firefox not, not being able to adjust the volume with the volume keys ect.
<AlexCDev>  fixed, by editing the lines as per the askubuntu thread, then installing another manager like kmix
<Blairen23> Has anyone here been able to use icloud web calendars with KOrganizer?
#kubuntu 2018-04-03
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello, I have Kubuntu 17.10
<MDTech-us_MAN> after installing AMDGPU drivers xorg stopped working
<MDTech-us_MAN> lightdm doesn't even start up
<MDTech-us_MAN> same for sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @MDTech-us_MAN, What if you manually run startx at the prompt?
<MDTech-us_MAN> it immediatly shuts down
<MDTech-us_MAN> the display clears for a second before returning to the prompt
<MDTech-us_MAN> for now, I get by using Ctrl+Alt+F1 and startplasmacompositor
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not own an AMD card since I started using Linux, so I am probably not much help.
<MDTech-us_MAN> but that uses wayland
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a way to prevent xorg from using a driver?
<MDTech-us_MAN> so it would use the free driver
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you should be able to sudo apt remove <package name>
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> and remove the driver package you installed.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't want to do that since I need opencl
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you could try a new kernel
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm on 4.13.0-37-generic
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there anythign newer?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 4.16 was just released.  Many AMD updates to the kernel since 4.13, but I don't know if they include opencl....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Follow these directions: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<MDTech-us_MAN> so, after installing the new kernel I should try opencl without the proprietary driver?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That what I would recommend...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Read bottom of this post here.... https://community.amd.com/thread/199447
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you may not need new kernel....
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok, removed amd drivers, installed new kernel mesa opencl
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Working?
<MDTech-us_MAN> gonna reboot in a sec
<whiteboygbob> whats going on heard this is a better os than windows
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 🤞
<MDTech-us_MAN> just gotta enable the grub timeout so I can recover if anything happens
<MDTech-us_MAN> whiteboygbob: its cool
<whiteboygbob> how would i go about that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the "esc" key will bring up grub menu if needed.
<whiteboygbob> ok cool good looks
<MDTech-us_MAN> DarinMiller, not if the timeout is set to zero
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hit esc after bios...
<MDTech-us_MAN> whiteboygbob: try it alongside windows first
<MDTech-us_MAN> whiteboygbob: make sure everything works
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @MDTech-us_MAN, Just verified on my PC, hit esc work after BIOS POST and grub menu will show even with timeout set to 0.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @whiteboygbob, If you have a spare 2GB or larger USB drive, make live boot session and boot your  PC to the USB and "kick the tires" so to speak.  If you like what you see, install along side windows.  If you like it better than windows, you an reclaim your window hard drive space later and visa versa is you prefer windows.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @MDTech-us_MAN, Any luck?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @whiteboygbob, Did you need assistance creating bootable media?
<MDTech-us_MAN> DarinMiller: No luck
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> x still fails to start?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> and plasma failed too
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I had to reinstall amdgpu drivers
<MDTech-us_MAN> just to use wayland
<MDTech-us_MAN> and the shitty thing is that startplasmacompositor doesn't work anymore
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I had to start plasma using kwin_wayland --xwayland plasmashell
<MDTech-us_MAN> the problem with that is that a bunch of fonts and stuff are bad
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm really waiting for KDE nano 18.04 to go live
<MDTech-us_MAN> hopefully they will fix some of the wayland bugs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, 18.04 has mesa 18, xorg 1.19 and the 4.15 kernel.  You might give live session a spin just see how it runs.
<MDTech-us_MAN> really, I'm happy to just stay on wayland, but there are a few major things that just really eat away at me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am running 4 machines on the 18.04 beta and it work great.  Beta testing starts in a few days, so packages and most setting are fairly stable.
<MDTech-us_MAN> it constantly crashes once or twice a day
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 18.04?
<MDTech-us_MAN> can I upgrade my current install
<MDTech-us_MAN> I got 17.10 now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, you can upgrade you current install.
<MDTech-us_MAN> how?
<MDTech-us_MAN> do-release-upgrade doesn't show anything
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<MDTech-us_MAN> it works
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'll just remove the amd drivers first
<MDTech-us_MAN> just in case
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> make sure it completes the update BEFORFE rebooting!  If it gives errors on update, ensure to run sudo apt full-upgrade until all updates are finished/completed.
<MDTech-us_MAN> gotcha
<MDTech-us_MAN> its still downloading packages
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Earlier in the alpha stage, the upgrade process some package deps were not complete, thus dpkg —configure -a and sudo apt-get install -f were required to complete the install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you happen to try the "esc" key after BIOS POST to access the grub menu?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just removed the whole grub hidden timeout
<MDTech-us_MAN> so grub is now visible
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that works too :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> :D
<Se7enLC> anyone familiar with 18.04 status? I'm having sddm trouble, wanted to see if it's just me or a known issue
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Se7enLC, No 18.04 SDDM issues here on 4 machines....
<Se7enLC> bummer, guess I have to actually debug it, then :-P
<Se7enLC> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What are the SDDM symptons?
<Se7enLC> hard to tell. No obvious errors, just never comes up
<Se7enLC> as in, black screen. text terminal still works fine. Stop and restart of sddm service doesn't change it. Remove+purge, reinstall. remove config files.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I use autologin so most of the time I don't interactive with SDDM.  However, I logout to switch to Wayland and it worked fine.
<Se7enLC> ran sddm executable direct from terminal, still no dice
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Was it running fine and died after an update?
<Se7enLC> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What video card?
<Se7enLC> nvidia. XPS15 9550 laptop, GTX 960M
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 390 drivers?
<Se7enLC> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have a Dell 7559 with same video card, 390.42 drivers installed.  No issues with it so far, however, I usually run the Intel drivers.
<Se7enLC> X works fine, either launched with X, startx, or via gdm3
<Se7enLC> it's just SDDM that's not working
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Running updates on that box now to see if I have same issue....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you might try chmod 600 ~/.Xauthority
<Se7enLC> shouldn't have anything to do with any user accounts
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Previous people have had issues with .Xauth and SDDM.  This Arch wiki recommends stomping on it if you experience hangs after login... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM
<Se7enLC> It's not after login
<Se7enLC> sddm doesn't even start
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Updates completed, rebooted, no issues here... switching to NVidia and rebooting....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> prime-select takes almost a minute in 18.04.  17.10 used to be less than second.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Other than krunner starting up in the upper left hand corner, everything is fine here.  I am using autologin BTW....
<Se7enLC2> I think autologin must be sufficiently different
<Se7enLC2> does sddm even show anything, or does it go straight to kde?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Turning off autologin and rebooting....
<Se7enLC2> have fuuuun
<Se7enLC2> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Goes straight to KDE when auto login enabled...
<Se7enLC2> thanks for looking into it, if for nothing else than confirmation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Reboot stops at SDDM screen.... prompting for login...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Login working fine....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So, I cannot replicate here.  Did you try remaining your .Xauthority file?
<Se7enLC2> I even removed it
<Se7enLC2> but really, I have multiple user accounts, how woo remove? sddm doesn't use anyuld I even know which one t
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Other than what listed on the Arch wiki, I don't know what else to try.
<Se7enLC2> yeah, I've found a lot of similar reports, too, none of the suggestions so far have worked
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you re-install SDDM?
<Se7enLC2> about a dozen or so times
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cwap
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have this line in your /etc/sddm.conf : Session=plasma.desktop
<Se7enLC2> "QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread" is the only clue I have - might be unrelated. google suggests it might be common
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, that was under the [Autologin] section on my desktop.
<Se7enLC2> Session= is blank, next to a note that says it will try last logged in
<Se7enLC2> but again, that is only needed after login
<Se7enLC2> won't matter what session if it doesn't even get to the part where I can log in
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, understood.  I keep forgetting that SDDM is failing to start.... not Plasma failing to launch...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you stumble across this page: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1471264#p1471264
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The guy at botttom of this page says the above link worked for him with a 3 sec.  delay... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=226363
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that delay may fix the plasma and krunner corruption that I see on my laptop with plasma and krunner + nvidia driver.... atempting now...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> not working here as sddm.timer is not available....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, did not read all the directions....
<Se7enLC2> It's from 2015, too
<Se7enLC2> hard to imagine I upgraded into an old bug
<Se7enLC2> well, thanks for looking. I think I'll wait for 18.04 to officially release before I dig too much further.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> We may need to open a new bug.  If it fixes my issue, I will report the bug and maybe it will be fixed by the time 18.04 is released.
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> Can kubuntu contains a sddm as default display manager
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, SDDM is the Kubuntu's default display manager.
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> How to disable a sddm screen
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Set user to autologin in system settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> FWIW, my system failed to boot using the sddm.timer method... and now sddm is failing to start...
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> Can kubuntu support to raspberry pi3 model
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Se7enLC2, Something is definitely amiss with nvidia and sddm.  My nvida profile now fails to properly run sddm, but the intel profile boot into sddm without issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will file a bug tomorrow.
<BionicMac> Is it possible to "transform" Kubuntu to Ubuntu-Studio? I realize the kernel and tweaks are totally different for Rt (real time) ... I am curious if there is a simple way to install all the sound software from Ubuntu-Studio on top of (into/on)  Kubuntu or Ubuntu.
<BionicMac> I guess I will pick and choose particular audio apps and install to Kubuntu for now.
<krytarik> BionicMac: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<BionicMac> krytarik: Thank you so much. =)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BionicMac> krytarik: Great! I can pick and choose within the subsets of meta packages as such: (1) ubuntustudio-audio: Ubuntu Studio Audio Package -- (2)  ubuntustudio-audio-core: Ubuntu Studio Audio Core Package -- (3) ubuntustudio-audio-plugins: Ubuntu Studio audio plugins Package   --- ### --- Install those into (K)Ubuntu and I will have all the audio applications/tools/plugins that come with Ubuntu-Studio. Great! =)
<BionicMac> This may work out better for me because Idon't need/want the rest of the Studio.
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
<BionicMac> Thank you. =)
<BionicMac> krytarik: I probably have several of the applications included in the ubuntustudio meta packages. Is this something I can sort out later? I don't want to break anything with dep conflicts.
<BionicMac> I will look carefully before proceeding.
<krytarik> Well, metapackages merely install other packages - if you got any of those already installed, no problem.
<BionicMac> krytarik: How do you simulate (dry run) of what "apt-get install blah balh2 blah3" command will do so I can inspect what is going to happen?
<krytarik> "apt-get -s ..."
<BionicMac> -s
<krytarik> :D
<BionicMac> ok thanks
<BionicMac> Kubuntu beta1 is running soooo smoooth.
<lordievader> BionicMac: Good to hear.
 * lordievader was wondering if he should switch back to Kubuntu from Neon.
<BionicMac> lordievader: I am trying Kubuntu for te first time. Installed it yesterday. I'll have to say I really like it.
<lordievader> I ran the development edition for quite some time. Switched to Neon some time back to play with it.
<lordievader> s/edition/editions/ 😉
<BionicMac> I'm partial to Kubuntu over the Ubuntu 18.04 Beaver I run with Gnome.
<BionicMac> lordievader:I've been reading about Neon lately. Looks interesting.   Right now I need to boot into my Antergos install. Be back in a minute.
<IrcsomeBot> Dallas was removed by: Dallas
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fRiSi> Hello! Today an update of several libkf5* packages broke kde on my laptop. Using kubuntu 16.04 without any fancy additional repositories
<fRiSi> sddm is black after startup. Also a new user with empty home directory gets a black screen after calling startx from the console
<fRiSi> Sorry. Crappy connection on my mobile.... did I miss any answers in the meantime?
<vespertatia> pretty sure you were the last one to message
<user|7225> Hi
<user|3312> hola es que instale kubunto pero no lee la red wifi
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BionicMac> Beta 2 dropped. =) zsync to the rescue.
<acheronuk> could still be image re-spins yet
<BionicMac> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/388/builds/169585/downloads
<BionicMac> I'm off to run errands. Peace.
<mispp> hi all, i have an issue which should be reported to bugzilla, but not sure which category or how to reproduce. it comes and goes, sometime after locking desktop...
<mispp> anyhow, i made a video https://drive.google.com/open?id=18kHHR0f89ipPxzZUNzhrTL9E1PR4bZn7
<mispp> this happens on upcoming beta version of kubuntu
<mispp> dual monitor setup, running on amd opensource drivers
<mispp> bunch of windows are flickering as well...
<acheronuk> mispp: X or wayland?
<mispp> wayland
<mispp> all in all, kubuntu seems quite unstable on my system (ryzen r7, amd rx560, 16gb ecc ram)
<acheronuk> mispp: wayland is available, but not supported. for stability yopu should be using X
<mispp> cant. one thing that might be part of the problem: i have two monitors, one standard dpi, the other one hidpi.
<mispp> wayland is not stable, that's true. being this unstable, i don't think this is expected.
<mispp> anyhow, have to leave and turn of the pc because it oftenly freezes after long period of inactivity
<mispp> or i'll leave it and test my luck for responses later
#kubuntu 2018-04-04
<SupMyDude> #list
<lordievader> Good  morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> How to access a common.txt in linaro
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<himvish997> hi, I am Himanshu Vishwakarma, using the ubuntu since last three year and now I want to start in the development in ubuntu. Please guide me how to start
<himvish997> what are basic set to start in development
<himvish997> where I can start fix bug in the ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Good evening all
<phoenix_firebrd> any one need help?
<BionicMac> Good evening phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: good morning
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: I mean good evening. more coffee :)
<BionicMac> That's what I'm trying to decide. morning or afternoon. =) I'm half asleeep and the coffee hasn't kicked in.
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<BionicMac> 12:47 for me. CST
<phoenix_firebrd> 11:18 pm here
<phoenix_firebrd> gmt+530
<BionicMac> gmt-05:00
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
#kubuntu 2018-04-05
<jeri> just installed 14.04 lts, i wanted to know if i can upgrade to the latest kde, what i mean upgrade the desktop environment only, not upgrade to 16.04.
<jeri> amd doesn't support 16.04 with amd gpu amd radeon 8470d. that's why i installed 14.04
<mparillo> Not the latest, but you can install the Kubuntu Backports PPA.
<mparillo> Oh, _14_
<jeri> can you show me how?
<mparillo> You can follow these instructions, but 14.04 is pretty old
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-5-bugfix-release-available-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<jeri> yeah. if it wasn't only for the gpu driver i wouldn't install 14.04
<jeri> thank u.
<mparillo> YW. I am afraid that backports will add nothing new. 14.04 is Plasma 4, right?
<jeri> yes. umm really don't like the ui.
<mparillo> Yes, 14.04 was the last Plasma 4 LTS release. Plasma 4 is pretty much pining for the fjords.
<mparillo> By 14.10, Plasma 5 was optional (but pretty much unusable). After 3+ years, Plasma is in a good place again.
<jeri> cool :)
<jeri> the last time i used kubuntu was 6.06 lts, which i find it really good.
<jeri> there is a bug, i think, when it ask me for the password in samba share, i provided my password but keeps asking me in a loop.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> SDDM question: why would SDDM start on hybrid laptop with the intel driver but not the NVidia driver?
<mparillo> I am no expert on samba, and all I know about NVidia is the picture of Linus.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jeri, Which version of kubuntu?
<jeri> lol haha
<jeri> @IrcsomeBot you mean the one im using right now?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jeri, Yes, which version of kubuntu is samba causing trouble?
<jeri> 14.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jeri, I have not used 14.04 in a while, but I do remember it had issues.  I resorted to using fish://<server name> in dolphin as it was much easier and did not require manual sharing of invidiaul directories.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think you need to install ssh on respective machines to enable: sudo apt install openssh-client openssh-server
<jeri> thank u @IrcsomeBot
<jeri> just finished upgrading. need to reboot.
<jeri> one last thing, at the konsole it said: setting up xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-xenial. does it mean its using gpu drivers from the latest 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @jeri, I never have used AMD drivers on Linux, so I am no help there....
<krytarik> But yes, it does.
<jeri> aww okay @IrcsomeBot thank u ;)
<jeri> @krytark radeon 8470d is not supported by amd on machines with 16.04
<jeri> thats why left 16.04 awhile ago and installed 14.04
<krytarik> Well, that's not the proprietary driver anyway.
<krytarik> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<jeri> @krytarik okay. so it means amd hasn't have support for now but ubuntu has some driver for it?
<jeri> btw im using an A6 6400k richland apu with 8470D gpu in it.
<krytarik> jeri: So that looks like the open-source 'radeon' driver would be for you then.
<jeri> oh okay. then the one im using for before i installed 14.04 is already good. just wanted to make sure im using the full potential of the gpu .
<jeri> thanks @krytarik. and thank u guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<jeri> instead of reinstalling the 16.06 with usb, i'm doing an upgrade, what version will it be after it finish?
<ktecho> Hi friends. I've just noticed that in my Kubuntu 18.04 there is a service called mpd.service. I've tracked it upto here:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<ktecho> do you know what's it for? Do I need it to play music from VLC, MPV or Cantata?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cantata
<ktecho> I've seen that Cantata uses it, but I don't use Cantata, so it would be nice to know if I can remove it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you can then
<ktecho> just removed them. Will reboot to see if things continue to work
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi everyone. Will there be a more recent KDE framework in 16.04 any time soon? :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No. Sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi Rik. Thanks for the fast reply. Why won't there be an update?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We can't support or do the QA to update the version in the archive. In backports PPA, we have the newest possible version supported by Qt 5.6 we have there.
<Lorra> Hi everybody, I was trying to use my bluetooth speaker with KDE5. Association works just fine and the speaker emits its successful associaton tone, but then I cannot change the audio profile to A2DP nor to HSP/HFP. Does anybody have a clue about this? Thank you ^^
<deniska_> когда релиз 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @acheronuk, Thank you for your time and quick answer!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lanini1101> https://discord.gg/gM5rux
<lanini1101> https://discord.gg/gM5rux
<Guest82974> brasileira por aqui
<krytarik> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#kubuntu 2018-04-06
<bp0> Hello, a few years ago I reported a bug in the kubuntu installer (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1497149) and just recently a response was posted asking me to run `apport-collect 1497149`. How could I possibly do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497149 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 15.10 (through 18.04) installer allows minimizing installation window with no visible way to restore it" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<krytarik> bp0: Exactly like that, in the environment the bugs occurs.
<bp0> Well, the environment is the kubuntu installer after selecting "install" instead of "try". There is nothing else but the install window, and if you minimize that, then there is nothing at all
<bp0> There is no terminal and not even any virtual terminals
<bp0> That is the bug
<krytarik> That's a good question then indeed..
<krytarik> I'd suggest asking this on the bug report then.
<LucasTwo> I'm trying to install kubuntu right now and the installation bar has gone completely blank without info on my instal
<LucasTwo> How do I check to make sure it isn't stuck?
<LucasTwo> It looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/WmJiDfD.png
<krytarik> LucasTwo: Do you notice activity on the computer?  Is it still responsive?
<LucasTwo> never mind, it's started to have activity on the system monitor again
<LucasTwo> it's strange how it pauses for 10-20 minutes at a time
<valorie> LucasTwo: if you are moving a partition or so, it is a very slow process
<valorie> because your data is checked and double-checked
<valorie> before and after moving
<valorie> before the next chunk can be done
<LucasTwo> It's a fresh partition
<valorie> hmmm, installing for me is really quick
<valorie> I do lots of testing being the release manager
<LucasTwo> also, can I expand my swap space post-install? I accidentally set it to 4 instead of 8
<valorie> I think so?
<valorie> I've never messed with it
<krytarik> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<LucasTwo> I should note that this isn't a poorly specced PC. It has a 6th gen i7 (desktop) and 16gb of ram
<LucasTwo> so specs shouldnt be capping it
<LucasTwo> That tutorial says I should use gparted to fix the swap partition, yet kubuntu doesn't have that
<krytarik> LucasTwo: Also notice that you'll have to follow the instructions for the Swap *file*
<LucasTwo> I was able to successfully install kubuntu 17.10, but now I'm having weird delays with apt-get
<LucasTwo> It takes 5-10 minutes for apt-get to post reponses after a command like "apt-get update" and I have no idea why
<LucasTwo> It was instantaneous on fedora and ubuntu because of my 100mbps up/down, so I have no idea what's happening here
<krytarik> If internet access otherwise works fine, try picking a better repository mirror.
<LucasTwo> I'll try that in a moment
<LucasTwo> It always gets stuck on "security.ubuntu.com"
<valorie> LucasTwo: these days we usually use just `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> How to change the ownership of directory
<LucasTwo> I think my apt-get might be corrupted or something, becuase I never have this issue on WSL
<LucasTwo> yup, my ping to security.ubuntu.com was not successful
<valorie> !permissions | @Manisha Sarap
<ubottu> @Manisha Sarap: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<somenick> hi, I am getting very frustrated with this. Everytime I go and try to get Kubuntu to suspend, it immediately turns back on again. I have no idea what keeps waking up the laptop.
<somenick> it is a Lenovo W530
<IrcsomeBot> Vladimir_BlackCatVL was added by: Vladimir_BlackCatVL
<lordievader> Good morning
<undeclared> hey all, I have an HD 5450 on 17.10, what GPU driver do I get? Documentation is quite confusing
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zaapiel> hi
<personman_145> heya
<zaapiel> how do you turn off the auto logoff
<zaapiel> ab9uot every 15 minutes it kicks me out of my kubuntu and takes me to a login
<zaapiel> how do you disable that
<personman_145> I'm digging around now to see if I can find an option for it
<zaapiel> yeah i don't see one
<zaapiel> no matter as long as the applications run in the background after it locks the screen
<personman_145> found it. System Setting - desktop behavior - Screen locking?
<zaapiel> let me try
<personman_145> well I think I found it anyway
<zaapiel> ty
<personman_145> np
<petersaints> Is there any particular reason why KDE Applications 17.12 never got from the "Kubuntu Staging KDE Applications" (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta?field.series_filter=artful) into the "Kubuntu Backports" from 17.10 (Artful).
<petersaints> ?
<BluesKaj> petersaints, a good question for the devs at #kubuntu-devel
<petersaints> @BluesKaj I thought that #kubuntu-devel was only for 18.04 development. But I'll ask there anyway!
<BluesKaj> petersaints, not just for dev releases ..they'llknow what happened with the backports
<Cruelplatypus67> hi
<Cruelplatypus67> i need some help
<Cruelplatypus67> If i download kbuntu 18.04 beta 2, will the future software updates get me to 18.04 stable or ill still be on beta channel?
<acheronuk> Cruelplatypus67: there is no beta channel. there is only one Ubuntu main archive for packages the beta is just an iso build as a QA'd snapshot of the state of development.
<Cruelplatypus67> so
<Cruelplatypus67> if i use it
<acheronuk> so yes, updates will come until all is frozen for release
<Cruelplatypus67> ill be able to apt upgrade it to 18.04 stable?
<acheronuk> yes. it will keep upgrading packages until the archive is frozen for the stable release
<kubuntu> hi
<IrcsomeBot> ‎ ‎ was removed by: ‎ ‎
<nautilus1> hi
<nautilus1> so, the lock screen
<nautilus1> how do i get that not to display all the porn i have open?
<diogenes_> lol
<nautilus1> serious concern and oversignt im in the doghouse for this :)
<diogenes_> simple solution don't store it on the pc
<nautilus1> if its locked, it should be safe :(
<nautilus1> but i cant find a setting to turn that off ?
<_sharvey_> Best tech support question this week.
<nautilus1> :)
<_sharvey_> You have this material open in what program? Browser?
<nautilus1> vlc
<user|67930> hello?
 * _sharvey_ opens a documentary about The Clash in VLC to test with
<_sharvey_> I don't think there is a system solution besides remembering to close VLC :D
<_sharvey_> My question: can I bump up from 18.04b1 to 18.04b2 with "dist-upgrade"?
<nautilus1> _sharvey_: i just need to turn off where it displays that on the lock screen
<nautilus1> it doesnt even require the password to start playing it again !
<_sharvey_> lol, you're in deep
<_sharvey_> I don't see any system setting to turn off the media player on the lock screen. Feel free to file a bug report / feature request on bugs.kde.org
<nautilus1> damn.
<_sharvey_> You might want to leave out the nature of the video ;)
<_sharvey_> But reporting/requesting it will get it forwarded to the people responsible for that component, and they'll determine if it can be implemented
<_sharvey_> So, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade to 18.04 Beta 2 from Beta 1... without a total reinstall?
<acheronuk> just update your system as normal. betas are just a snapshot in time or the state on the repo
<acheronuk> *of the
<_sharvey_> acheronuk: I have a suspicion I'm missing a repository.
<acheronuk> sudo apt install pastebinit
<acheronuk> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<acheronuk> and give us the link
<_sharvey_> https://paste.kde.org/pwxnxdt0a/fvmpot  <- already done
<acheronuk> that is password protected ^^^
<_sharvey_> Not anymore. Doh.
<acheronuk> I guess I am also talking to you on twitter!
<_sharvey_> Rik!
<_sharvey_> Sorry for double-asking
<_sharvey_> I still promise to say nice things about you
<_sharvey_> I'm having a rough day, it seems
<acheronuk> right. that looks Ok I think. when did you you install the beta 1 and when did you last update packages? it may be that you are or were pretty much up to date anyway
<acheronuk> what does 'apt-cache policy kubuntu-settings' give?
<_sharvey_> It says "N: Unable to locate package kubuntu-settings" (which I assume is a big part of the problem)
<leonardo_> some body nows how to install postgresql
<obert> isn't postgres?
<valorie> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (184ubuntu1.1)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.6+184ubuntu1.1 (artful), package size 5 kB, installed size 61 kB
<valorie> so either in discover, muon, etc or `sudo apt install postgresql`
<valorie> leonardo_: ^^^
<acheronuk> _sharvey_: whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<acheronuk> lol
<_sharvey_> acheronuk: 'kubuntu-settings-desktop', however, gives some output
<acheronuk> oh. my bad. I gave you the source package name!
<_sharvey_> Installed: 1:18.04ubuntu10 / Candidate: 1:18.04ubuntu10
<acheronuk> _sharvey_: ok. that does suggest you are pretty much up to date with kubuntu stuff then. there was no huge slew of new Kubuntu packages for the beta 2. lately we have been doing just a fix here, a fix there as we go
<_sharvey_> acheronuk: Okay, cool. I was expected a couple-hundred MB update.
<_sharvey_> *expecting
<leonardo_> thanks i installed postgresql sucessfully everybody
<acheronuk> _sharvey_: nope. all the work was done in the lead up to the beta. :)
<acheronuk> now is fixing and polishing
<_sharvey_> Nice to see Latte included. I installed it from your secret repo several times.
<acheronuk> :)
<_sharvey_> And the new Kubuntu Product Manager is my official KDE mentor
<acheronuk> yes? awesome. Nate is great
<_sharvey_> I asked him to recommend something for me to hack on today - he replied with a list
<acheronuk> I bet!
<VeryBewitching> I'd like to see Ubuntu use KDE as its default, anyone know of a petition or movement that's trying to lobby for this?
<acheronuk> _sharvey_: I've been handed a few list ;)
<_sharvey_> VeryBewitching: I think that's the purpose of Kubuntu. Regular Ubuntu will stick with GNOME, so you have your choice.
<VeryBewitching> I guess I'm of the mind that there should be Ubuntu and Gubuntu not Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<acheronuk> no serious 'movement'. I think @TuxDigital mentions it on http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/03/29/s11e04-the-sign-of-the-four/
<acheronuk> as he did a video on it
<valorie> VeryBewitching: history is against Ubuntu switching at this point
<valorie> as long as gnome is working
<VeryBewitching> It seems that way.
<VeryBewitching> Half of my shop installs Ubuntu on their desktop and I find GNOME to be inflexible for them; my CIO and I use Kubuntu and tend to be more productive as we can tool the desktop (and multiple activities) for our various uses.  It'd be nice to only have to support one environment (I know that's partially a policy thing, but most developers will just default to the stock Ubuntu Desktop ISO)
<VeryBewitching> At any rate, I was mostly curious if anyone was pushing for it.
<pete__> nvidia 384 nuked my machine.... how do i remove this driver?  or all nvidia?
<pete__> screen flickers
<pete__> I tried apt-get remove and
<pete__> apt-get purge nvidia
<pete__> but, would not work
<pete__> as root..but, still doesn't work!
<valorie> pete__: I think you have to blacklist it
<valorie> and install nouveau
<valorie> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in artful
<valorie> huh
<valorie> !drivers
<pete__> how?
<pete__> I clicked to upgrade the nvidia driver since the stupid notification came up
<pete__> I hate nvidia drivers and I hate how notifications are constantly coming up
<pete__> I'm buying an amd radeon card after this.... and it makes me really angry that I have to buy a new video card!
<pete__> i just want to remove everything nvidia and install the previous driver which was whatever was before...375, maybe?
<pete__> then I'll wait until the new card arrives
<pete__> I also get a message:  "failed to start NVIDIA Persistence Daemon.'
<pete__> I hate nvidia!
<pete__> I get that message whenever I do a normal boot.
<pete__> I tried to boot into recovery mode but I could not remove nvidia drivers or the purge command as previously mentioned
<pete__> even as root
<pete__> i don't want to re-install the entire os because of this sh55
<valorie> hmmm, well I just alt+space and type drivers
<valorie> and use the systemsettings bit that pops to the top of the list
<valorie> no, no
<pete__> I got a driver list.... it shows nvidia-375 and nvidia-384
<valorie> just use the driver manager
<pete__> I can't!  I cannot log in!
<pete__> I can only boot into recovery mode
<pete__> My X shell is not working....it just flickers forever while booting
<valorie> hmmm, sounds like a larger problem than just a driver
<pete__> it's the nvidia driver
<pete__> but, for some reason, I cannot delete/remove it
<valorie> well, it hooks into the kernel
<pete__> i had no problem until version 384 was installed
<valorie> it's not like a regular package
<valorie> you might get more help in #ubuntu because it's a bigger channel
<pete__> I'm on 17.04 on another partition
<pete__> right now but I have not updated it in a long while
<valorie> and this is not really a kubuntu-only problem
<pete__> I can't here... I cannot figure out how to enter that channel
<valorie>  all IRC commands start with /
<valorie> so /join #ubuntu
<pete__> no one answers on #ubuntu
<valorie> I"m sorry to hear that, pete__
<valorie> for me, driver manager Just Works
<LucasTwo> How do I set my scroll speed on kubuntu?
<valorie> if it's for a mouse, alt+space and type mouse
<valorie> actually I think touchpad stuff is in the same part of systemsettings
<valorie> if you are using an older kubuntu, alt+f2
<LucasTwo> Is it the "Mouse wheel scrolls by:"?
<LucasTwo> nope, still slow
<valorie> hmmm
<LucasTwo> at least in firefox and chromium
<LucasTwo> also, I fixed the issue where my apt-get was hanging
<LucasTwo> setting my connection to prefer ipv6 did the job
<LucasTwo> *ipv4
<leonardo_> somebody can give the superuser password of postgresql
<leonardo_> somebody can give the username of postgresql
<valorie> usually a new install is like return
<valorie> but you can google to see if there is something else.....
<leonardo_> can you give the username of postgresql
<leonardo_> excusme, somebody can give the username and password for the postgresql server
<krytarik> leonardo_: Try asking in #postgresql instead.
#kubuntu 2018-04-07
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> How to set a logo for different users
<valorie> set a face.ico I think it's called
<valorie> it's .face.icon in your $HOME
<diogenes_> it's .face
<valorie> @Manisha Sarap ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> Is any other option
<valorie> why?
<valorie> that is how it is done
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> Sry i am not understand the concept
<valorie> go to your home folder, and turn on "see invisible files" in Dolphin
<valorie> type .face and open it up
<valorie> upload a PNG image called .face.icon and symlink it to .face
<valorie> there might even be a readme file in there
<valorie> mine is just the Kubuntu symbol
<krytarik> Also look at: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#Avatar
<kolja> hi there i'm facing blank screen problem on sddm with intel GPU i915, and i can't find any solution for that, the only trick i found is to start in recovery mode and than resume standard boot, anyone can help me? thank you
<kolja> Ubuntu 17.10
<kolja> kernel 4.13.0-38-generic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @kolja, SDDM can be avoided if you specify a user for autologin.  If that is not an option, ensure /etc/sddm.conf contains a line that says: Session=plasma.desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you could also try: dpkg-reconfigure - reconfigure sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> make that: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<kolja> DarinMiller: Session propery in [Autologin] session is empty, i'll fill it as you describe , thank you, i'll be back
<kolja> DarinMiller: all your suggestions did not solve the problem, other hint ?
<kolja> i discover now that there is the place to insert password (noted due to cursor changing) and i can login, but plasma does not start only previous session opened programs appears
<kolja> hi again, session crashed before see answere if any
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vespertatia> hi there
<wiq> Hi, I am having HP Pavilion G6 1004tx laptop which have AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<wiq> How can I get a driver for that?
<diogenes_> wiq, it already has the driver
<wiq> how can I check if it is running or not?
<wiq> diogenes_, ^
<diogenes_> wiq, sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<wiq> diogenes_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VYVj9fycJW/
<wiq> it is showing it there
<wiq> but i don't think it is actually working
<wiq> any way to check its usage data?
<diogenes_> wiq, run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<wiq> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<diogenes_> it uses intel now, because your system has two graphic cards
<wiq> how can i set it to use AMD?
<diogenes_> you need to read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<diogenes_> also this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Hybrid_graphics.2FAMD_Dynamic_Switchable_Graphics
<wiq> diogenes_, what will happen with this >echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ?
<wiq> will it turn intel one off?
<diogenes_> wiq, I don't use amd that's why I gave u info
<fayaz> hi, I have an nvidia bumblebee primus setup for steam. It was working until an abrupt shutdown. Now when I try to run steam with primusrun, it just runs the updater and quits abruptly. I can run it without primusrun and also with optirun, but the performance is not there. Also I am seeing some segfault errors on dmesg. Any clues on where I should go from here?
<tatie> hello, i need to add an xmodmap command to enable scroll lock key to startup. how do i add it as a script?
<tatie> i mean does it have to be added as a script? or can i somehow just make it run the command on start up?
<tatie> sorry forgot to mentione Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<user|80491> In the past, I downloaded ver 16.04.4 and 15.04.4 and ran the OS's frm live dvd. In both cases the wi-fi kept disconnecting from the server. Is there a version where this problem has been solved? I know that this is not everyone's experience.
<user|80491> It looks like everyone has left
<valorie> huh, then they left
<rmo> hello'
<davidcitop> hello
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was removed by: TimApple
<nmrp3> hi - I seem to have lost all sound on my kubuntu install
<nmrp3> there's no 'speaker' icon on my taskbar
#kubuntu 2018-04-08
<nmrp3> ok, I got that back by reinstalling kmix, but there's no sound
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @nmrp3, 17.10?
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IrcsomeBot> PZ✌️ 🇬🇧 was added by: PZ✌️ 🇬🇧
<IrcsomeBot> <Manisha Sarap> How to set the logo for general user
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Which logo is that? The one that shows on the menu and login screen can be set user-manager
<oralekin> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and Plasma, is there a way I can remove a widget from my desktop without right-clicking it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> In plasma 5, if you left click a widget and hold that press for a few seconds, a toolbar will appear with an X button to close and remove the widget
<oralekin> That worked, thank you acheronuk!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<johnthecf> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<wiq> Hi. Is there a way to have a custom launcher (with custom commands) in the task bar? and which on opening will not start showing two icons
<wiq> https://imgur.com/rt0xSUt ^
<BluesKaj> wiq, open the panel settings>add widgets, type quick in the search, choose quicklaunch
<wiq> BluesKaj, I have tried using that. And I am able to create a custom launcher but it also leads to 2 same icons
<wiq> https://imgur.com/rt0xSUt ^
<BluesKaj> look in task manager settings
<wiq> BluesKaj, nah, there is no option for that
<wiq> there
<BluesKaj> icons for apps in use is handy IMO especially if one assigns apps to activities
<wiq> yeah, they are. but seeing double icons for same app is irritating
<BluesKaj> for some I suppose , that's a personal thing
<BluesKaj> you could just dump the taskbar if it's so irritataing
<wiq> finally, settled with this setup https://imgur.com/Wvkzs2k
<wiq> quicklaunchers on left and task bar on right with a spacer
<wiq> ;)
<BluesKaj> I have the activities pager between the icons only taskmanager and quicklaunch
<wiq> I am never able to understand that what does activities does and how can they be useful
<BluesKaj> it's similar to what virtual desktops used to do..separate desktops for apps or groups of apps
<BluesKaj> at least that's how i use them
<BluesKaj> one can have different backgrounds for each activity as well
<Kon-> A while back I saw an Ubuntu wiki page that listed critical bugs in the 18.04 flavor betas. Anyone have a link?
<HyP3r> What is the default display manager in Kubuntu 16.04?
<HyP3r> I'm just wondering why I have sddm and lightdm installed
<mparillo> SDDM. You usually get LightDM if you add Kubuntu packages to Ubuntu or you have been upgrading you Kubuntu since (say) 14.04.
<HyP3r> mparillo: I have updated from 14.04 to 16.04
<HyP3r> the reason why I'm asking: fingerprint-gui does not show when I want to login after a restart.
<HyP3r> I found many forum threads about this topic but they are all talking about SDDM, and I'm using LightDM
<HyP3r> Like this: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-kde-login-moeglich-16-04-fingerprint-gui/ (GER) here is the (ENG) http://home.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/Forum/topic.php?TopicId=546#1507
<mparillo> That explains why you still have LightDM (which I miss for its guest session), but I am sorry I cannot help with your fingerprint-gui
<Guest53377> anyone here to answer a kubuntu noob question?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bruce_almighty> If I'm running Muon in root, why am I getting an authorization error when I try to install a pkg?
<valorie> AlexZion: have you tried (in the cli) `sudo apt install -f` ?
<valorie> where f=fix
<AlexZion> yeah , I already try  but let's try again
<AlexZion> as always , nothing to fix
<acheronuk> when you install the driver I assume you get a message about the module failing to build?
<AlexZion> actually I don't get any error by installing from driver manager
<AlexZion> visually I can see some problem during the installation with app icons, and pratically I cannot start anymore  apps
<AlexZion> after restarting I get just the tty1 with no chance to get back the GUI using CTRL + ALT + F7
<acheronuk> I was thinking more of what you would get as output when you do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-304' in a terminal
<acheronuk> if the module fails to build, you should see an error saying so
<AlexZion> I tried it the first time but I don't remember the error, after that seeing that the driver was available on driver manager (with ppa graphics-driver) I always try from there
<AlexZion> acheronuk: shoult I try to let you know !?!
<acheronuk> hard to know how to solve something I can't test. especially at that driver package hasn't received any updates to work on on a Bionic system in quite a while now
<AlexZion_test> here on the test machine, let's try
<AlexZion_test> should I try the 304, the 304-dev, 304-updates or the 304-updates-dev ?
<AlexZion_test> what the difference between them ?
<AlexZion_test> acheronuk: here the message but is in Italian https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HGQbZvgGQ4/
<acheronuk> the one I said. the others are transitional or development packages
<AlexZion_test> should I switch the language to make more easy ?
<acheronuk> that's ok
<acheronuk> looks like that old package is uninstallable with the current Bionic graphics stack. and they have put breaks in place, so if you did have it installed on say upgrading to Bionic, it would be uninstalled
<acheronuk> so it would need someone very familiar with these driver packages to fix
<AlexZion_test> so after 9 years with kubuntu I will need to change distro for my old desktop !?!, or change the GPU of course :D
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> at the moment the only option I can see would be use the driver from the nvidia website, patch that to fix if for kernel 4.15, and do a manual install
<acheronuk> which the few times I have tried in the past, I have had trouble with!
<acheronuk> and is way too long ago that I did
<AlexZion_test> I triend just yesterday with a driver already patched and didn't works, probably because the patch wasn't for the 4.15 kernel, but just for 4.14, 4.13 and 4.12
<acheronuk> :(
<AlexZion> what instead about the support for Nvidia Optimus technology in Bionic ?, always with bumblebee or something is changed ?
<valorie> it's always a problem to support a blob instead of something open
<valorie> damn nvidia
<AlexZion> yeah valorie I still remember the Linus Torvald "middle finger" for nvidia feww years ago :)
<AlexZion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<AlexZion> :D
<valorie> unfortunately they have not mended their ways
<AlexZion> yeah that's why the next time I would like to avoid nvidia, but there is a good alternative ?
<valorie> if you want to game, I guess not
<valorie> otherwise, intel or amd I suppose
<AlexZion> actually I don't use game but I wwould like to have good performance to work with 3D stuff, even if I need just sometimes
<AlexZion> right now when I use the GPU on blender my laptop almost melt :D
<valorie> right, blender, editing films, visualization, and such
<AlexZion> anyay the problem is just with optimus technology, right?, I mean if I have a laptop with a single GPU nvidia  should work just fine I guess !?!
<AlexZion> *anyway
<valorie> could be
<valorie> so hard to say since every system is different
<leonardo_> excusme somebody can give the name of mail server for incoming mial for the balsa mail client
<AlexZion> leonardo_:  I guess you are Italian right ?
<AlexZion> is gone, anyway here is quite late and is time for me to take a rest, see you soon
#kubuntu 2019-04-01
<defender99zu3> Hello! I have a question about remoting from a kubuntu box into a xubuntu box without a monitor, trying to get into a session using a desktop enviroment without a monitor.
<valorie> !headless
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> I guess ssh would be the best idea
<Eickmeyer> !vnc defender99zu3
<Eickmeyer> !vnc | defender99zu3
<ubottu> defender99zu3: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<defender99zu3> valorie: I have a SSF computer just laying around and I would like to use it as a torrent box and possibly a fileserver. I always thought i would be able to log into the system using VNC. But the trick is I dont want to have a monitor hooked up to it. But I still want to use a desktop enviroment. Is that even possible?
<valorie> have you ever ssh'd into a server somewhere?
<valorie> if you ssh into that other computer, it will be just like that
<valorie> yes, you can do VNC instead
<defender99zu3> So it is possible to run xfce without a monitor?
<valorie> well, little point to that unless you will VLC
<defender99zu3> Great, so how do I log into my computer after i start it up?
<valorie> install an SSH client
<valorie> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<valorie> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<valorie> seems like those are your choices
<defender99zu3> I've used both VNC and SSH before. But I'm missing a bit of information on how to get either to run before I log in. Is it possible to log in through a terminal SSH interface and fire up xfce?
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> I've never tried to do what you're trying
<defender99zu3> That's also what I do not know. I know I can use VNC/Teamviewer to run a remote desktop AFTER i have logged in. I know I can set up SSh to give me text interface to actually log in. But I need to log in to XFCE remotely without a monitor.
<Eickmeyer> It's possible. I used to have a box that had an LXDE session running headlesss, but I completely forgot how to do it. That was over 6 years ago.
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: You might just have to resort to google on this one.
<defender99zu3> Eickmeyer: Any resources you can point me to, I've exhausted my google keywords. I didn't realize it was unique to want to log into a desktop enviroment without a monitor.
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: Like I said, it was 6 years ago, and I have completely forgotten. It's possible someone in #ubuntu might know, but no guarantees.
<Eickmeyer> The key was VNC as I recall.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, VNC can run an Xorg environment headless.
<defender99zu3> Eickmeyer: thanks.
<valorie> #ubuntu is a much larger channel, yes
<defender99zu3> Well I tried Xubuntu first as that's what I'm trying to log into. But I'm using Kubuntu to log into it ... so this was my second try.
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: They're all Ubuntu.
<defender99zu3> valorie: thanks.
<defender99zu3> Eickmeyer: yes, I know but usually people like me to stick to my own derivative.
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: Xubuntu and Kubuntu aren't derivitives, they're official flavors.
<Eickmeyer> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: Linux Mint is a derivitive.
<IrcsomeBot2> <katnipp> mint has their own channels on their own network with their own support.
<krytarik> Eickmeyer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives - I think the official flavors can be likewise called 'derivatives' though.
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: It's all in the vernacular.
<krytarik> ..In a what? :P
<Eickmeyer> That page is also pretty outdated.
<krytarik> Yeah, that has been noticed recently already.
<defender99zu3> I honestly didn't know the difference. Clearly there is one though.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @katnipp, Precisely.
<Eickmeyer> defender99zu3: Derivitives, like Linux Mint, use thier own repositories. Official flavors use only the Ubuntu repositories, nothing more.
<valorie> there is a big difference between those projects IN ubuntu, and those outside
<valorie> and it's a choice that projects make
<Eickmeyer> So, krytarik, that's the vernacular I was mentioning. Flavor = IN ubuntu, Derivitive = outside.
<valorie> that is not to say that we're against Mint, for instance
<valorie> Mint is great
<valorie> but they are not part of Ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> valorie: I agree! I used to use it.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <Chandra Sekhar> May I know which best video editor for kubuntu ?
<Jussi> !best
<Jussi> There is usually no "best" - depends what you are doing. However, Kdenlive is widely considered a decent editor
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Sheratan> hola que cliente de DC++ me recomendáis para kubuntu?
<Sheratan> y algún hub interesante?
<IrcsomeBot2> anjahaipel was added by: anjahaipel
<tmroland> so i have a bunch of completely unrelated and useless apps instaled by the xubuntu-desktop task with aptitude
<tmroland> no matter what i did, aptitude purge xfce-desktop and use muon to delete lefotvers and use apt autoremove
<tmroland> those annoying gtk apps are still ther eand they ruin the plasma desktop experience
<tmroland> how do i get rid of this infestation
<tmroland> for example it installed gnome software center and libreoffice (a few parts) and uxterm
<tmroland> why doesnt apt have a way to delete absolutely everything without letting the user do cleanup each and every time to get back his system to the previous state?
<tmroland> how do i delete EVERYTHING to the last bit that "aptitude purge xfce-desktop" installed ?
<tmroland> im leftover with ugly surprises all over
<tmroland> aptitude install sorry
<BluesKaj> usually uninstalling the desktop results in a semi-clean result, a few annoying networking leftovers perhaps
<tmroland> libreoffice,uxterm,gnome software, gtk apps
<tmroland> things that are completley not needed but installed and then left there
<tmroland> any way of removing those Recommends packages or just need to go remove each ?
<BluesKaj> tmroland, seems you're getting answers in #ubuntu, be satisfied with that since you're crossposting
<carbonzero> hey folks. I'm trying to use a small HD tv with an HDMI input for a second monitor with my laptop. I want to have the laptop screen as the primary and the tv/monitor to be the second monitor. It worked yesterday but now it's displaying what's on my laptop screen. I just want it to be second desktop.
<carbonzero> oh, wait, maybe I just answered myself. I wonder if I need a second desktop setup. hold on.
<Guest44752> hi
<Guest44752> i have a heavy problem with kubuntu 18.10
<Guest44752> kubuntu is eating my disk space and need a reboot every day
<Guest44752> ~100gb logs
<Guest44752> plasma is crashing every night after going to bed
<Guest44752> after reboot the disk space clean up
<Guest44752> i'm a beginner with linux and i really prefer kde compared to gnome - but i never used a such an unstable os
<BluesKaj> Guest44752, turn off unneeded daemons and file search in system-settings>workspace>startup&shutdown>background services and workspace search
<eeos> hi everybody
<Guest44752> ok thanks i will try
<eeos> Hi everybody! kubuntu 18.04.2 64 bit.
<eeos> If I set the system proxy, firefox does not detect it. Google Chrome does.
<eeos> Also, skype does not work.
<eeos> Done a lot of googling, tried all solutions I found, none worked. Any solution?
<Guest44752> firefox have a proxy option - use system proxy settings
<Guest44752> about:preferences#general scroll to the end
<eeos> Mmmm .... I really need o have the proxy settimsg for every application, like on a normal system. I cannot go and set every application.
<eeos> (git, svn, konversation, skype, ....)
<Guest44752> u use a socks?
<Guest44752> vpn should tunnel all of your traffic
<eeos> Guest44752: what is a sock?
<Guest44752> socks4/5*
<eeos> Guest44752: what appliction should I use to manage that?
<Guest44752> which protocol are you using to tunnel your traffic?
<eeos> VPN
<Guest44752> mhm
<eeos> but should it not be easy to set a system proxy also for firefox and all applications?!
<Guest44752> yes
<Guest44752> normally all your traffic should go through it
<eeos> So why does it not work? I have seen so many messages on google .... I am not the only one with the problem!
<Guest44752> hmm
<Guest44752> check your ff settings and look if it works with ff if you change to "use system proxy settings"
<eeos> Guest44752: already done, and it does not
<Guest44752> and you are really sure chrome does?
<eeos> Guest44752: oh yes! I had to define chrome as default browser because everything works through Chrome.
<Guest44752> ok that sounds like your network/vpn manager filters the applications who connect through vpn
<Guest44752> you use openvpn?
<Guest44752> i'm also a beginner with linux but i had no issues like that after installing open vpn, configure it and connect
<Guest44752> even kodi run through it and netflix stop
<IrcsomeBot2> Leo Johnson was added by: Leo Johnson
<IrcsomeBot2> <Leo Johnson> Друзья, а мы напомним вам наш официальный список зеркал: … Основное зеркало: … hudra2web.com … Менеджеры … t.me/SUP96 … t.me/MAN495 … t.me/prtsupp … t.me/crystallmafia … Каналы … t.me/Rynok_shkur_osnovnoi … t.me/E_Lexer
<tmroland> hi, how do i remove software & updates app?
<tmroland> the gtk one
<tmroland> it got installed by some other package
<genii> tmroland: sudo apt-get purge update-manager && sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager-kde
<genii> ..to make sure the first one doesn't wipe dependencies out the kde specific one also needs
<Eickmeyer> genii: I'm pretty sure tmroland means software-properties. There is no update-manager-kde.
<genii> !info update-manager-kde
<ubottu> Package update-manager-kde does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm, not in bionic. But my xenial definitely has it
<genii> !info update-manager-kde xenial
<ubottu> update-manager-kde (source: update-manager): Support modules for Muon Notifier and Apper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16.04.15 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 84 kB
<tmroland> ty
<tmroland> why is there this glitch in kubuntu that i have 2 pulseaudio volume control in multimedia?
<tmroland> same stuff
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QnBsy7ca/file_14428.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Can anybody tell me if this error's been fixed?
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Maybe I'll try a new beta install again to see.
<valorie> @carbonzero what command did you actually run, and from where?
<valorie> the error message looks like a mixup somewhere
#kubuntu 2019-04-02
<leonardo> hola
<Guest19676> hola
<IrcsomeBot2> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero, The only way you're going to know that is if you try it yourself. Would require updating, probably.
<Eickmeyer> valorie: Yeah, tsimonq2 was working on it. Definitely a mixup in a .desktop file.
<rahulch>  /join #kde-edu
<rahulch> oops, sorry
<IrcsomeBot2> <Chandra Sekhar> How to install Adobe photoshop in kubuntu system?
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> @Chandra Sekhar, Photoshop … Graphics Editor … Gimp … http://www.gimp.org … Inkscape … http://www.inkscape.org … Krita … https://krita.org … MyPaint … http://mypaint.intilinux.com … Pinta … http://pinta­project.com/ … Pixlr … http://pixlr.com … PicMonkey … http://www.picmonkey.com
<IrcsomeBot2> <deep1221> try these alternatives
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @carbonzero, Lubuntu are working on it: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15
<Groot> is anyone awake?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<manager_> Всем привет!
<Greenfrog> moweiew?
<Greenfrog> spk engish please
<acheronuk> they left
<Greenfrog> otherwise there must be a channel that speaks your language
<Greenfrog> we speak english here :)
<BluesKaj> the russian is gone Greenfrog
<Greenfrog> sorry
<Greenfrog> is the same when i talk to tech support.  i appreciate u speak english but i need some one that speaks English well enough to communicate techinal issues
<Greenfrog> they don't
<BluesKaj>  u speak english?
<Greenfrog> it's offshore tech support, the co. that hires them don' care
<Greenfrog> yes
<Greenfrog> you don't?
<BluesKaj> no text speak here please , spell out your words
<Greenfrog> what didm
<Greenfrog> didn't i spell out?
<BluesKaj> u for you
<Greenfrog> just asking
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<Greenfrog> i see
<Greenfrog> ok got it
<Greenfrog> thanks sorry for the trunkacation
<jubo2> y0 piippöl
<jubo2> Got a suggestion for an innovative feature for Kubuntu
<jubo2> I just posted this in #firefox, but as I state there this is an OS thing, not a FF thing
<jubo2> [14:45] <jubo2> I got a suggestion / feature request, but this is more likely something to be done in the OS and not FF, but I gonna post here anyways: It would be very nice to be able to set an icon for each FireFox window so that when I click on the FF in task bar the logos would tell me much quicker which window I want
<jubo2> [14:45] <jubo2> Now all the windows just show the FireFox logo and at least for me it would be helpful to have a graphic per window so I can faster find the window I'm looking for
<jubo2> Can anyone give an estimate of how much work it would require to give the ability for the user to set a logo per open window of an application? If it is not very much worth I'd like to file this as an official feature request in the appropriate ticket system
<user|31596> hi Im so sorry but what is the system requirements for kubuntu 18.10?
<jubo2> user|31596: More than 4GB RAM in my exprience, but I am no expert, nor Kubuntu insider
<user|31596> ok bye
<mzuverink> Can someone point me to a how to set up of Latte Dock, or the plasmoid version of Latte Dock? I cannot figure out how to get it to the bottom center of the desktop.
<IrcsomeBot2> <carbonzero> Mzuverink: right click the dock, choose latte settings, under behavior choose bottom and center.
<viewer|4933> hi
<IrcsomeBot2> BL4CK19 was added by: BL4CK19
<IrcsomeBot2> <BL4CK19> hi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Tourist Sam> hello
<Guest44752> my .xsession-errors have 100 gb
<Guest44752> after sudo rm the space is not free
<Guest44752> and trash is clear
<Guest44752> fkn kde force me to reboot cause of this shit
<IrcsomeBot2> Emily Rogers was added by: Emily Rogers
<IrcsomeBot2> <Emily Rogers> Минутка рекламы … Как вы знаете, телеграм только что удалил официальный канала ХИДРА   😭 … Поэтому мы вынуждены рассказать вам о новых каналах 😊 … Официальный сайт:  😱 hydra-site.cn … @gidrasf_gazhish_zakladki … @gidra_zakladki_onlain  … @GASHISHT … @E_Lexer … @hidra_gydra_hudr
<IrcsomeBot2> вопросы   💋💋 … @SUPPCCRC … @GIDRA_SHOP24 … @GIDRA_MAGAZIN … @NARKO_KARTEL
#kubuntu 2019-04-03
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> <pauloz10> Good afternoon 😀
<IrcsomeBot2> Mate Young was added by: Mate Young
<IrcsomeBot2> @GASHISHT … @Hydraonline24bot_HydraSupport24 … @E_Lexer … @hidra_gydra_hudra … @rynok_shkurrrrr … @hydraonlineshop … @HUDRAd … @tghydrar
<markus_d> I cannot login into my fresh installed mysql server. Did something change for 5.7 version?
<tomreyn> ^ answered in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<jubo2> /howis BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<BluesKaj> ok here, and you?
<jubo2> I'm good thanks
<Oderus> ok so i tried installing a wireless driver for my wireless ethernet, from source code, and it ended up being worse than the default. i have removed the one from source code but it is still acting up. how can i reinstall and use the default?
<BluesKaj> Oderus, find the source code readme text file and usually the are uninstall instructions included
<OficineRobotica> hello to all ....i'm triyng to use hdajackretask to make all my laptop speakers work but when i click apply now i get tee:/sys/class/sound/hwC1D0/reconfig: device busy , how can i apply the settings witought rebooting as this is a trial and error process? thank you
<denes> тут есть кто ?
<carbonzero> been asked a question about support for an HP Pavilion 23, all-in-one monitor PC. Is there support for that still?
<carbonzero> I'll do a web search for more details on it.
<kaosine> can someone tell me how to enable mozc? Or at least switch to it? I can't seem to figure it out now that I have it installed :-\
<kaosine> I've even gone into system settings looking for a way to add it as a input method but I think I'm missing something
<LINKSWORD2> After a long time, I'm back.
<LINKSWORD2> So guys, I'm trying to install the Opera web browser.
<LINKSWORD2> I use sudo apt-get install Opera, and I get a message back that says; "unable to locate package"
<LINKSWORD2> Nothing?
<valorie> pff
<valorie> and I don't think opera is free software anymore
<valorie> used to be pretty good
<valorie> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in bionic
<valorie> huh
<feverfew> you can install a .deb file probs from there website
<feverfew> there might be a ppa around as well.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I haven't been part of the community in a while. I've pretty much forgotten how to do anything in particular.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm currently on Kubuntu 16.10, and I'm wanting to upgrade.
<bprompt> LINKSWORD2:    apt-get dist-upgrade   # last I checked
<bprompt> well, need to sudo it, is all
<LINKSWORD2> thanks
<LINKSWORD2> Well.... That didn't work. :/
<feverfew> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && do-release upgrade
<feverfew> All those commands need sudo actually
<feverfew> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> I'm familiar with sudo.
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose I haven't forgotten "everything"
<feverfew> haha ;D
<feverfew> for do-release-upgrade might need to edit a file but it'll tell you which one (basically change lts to normal). I just cant remember off the top of my head which one it is.
<LINKSWORD2> If I can't upgrade from 16.10 to 18.10...
<LINKSWORD2> I may need to switch active OS's and download a new image to install.
<feverfew> which commands aren't working for ya
<LINKSWORD2> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Facepalm?
<LINKSWORD2> I do believe I have noobed myself.
<feverfew> try this first: sudo sed -i 's/yakkety/cosmic/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<LINKSWORD2> It appears to be working. I shall keep you posted.
<feverfew> nice!
<LINKSWORD2> So, nowadays, are we just getting a new Ubuntu & variant release every even year?
<LINKSWORD2> Or are we to expect Kubuntu 19 sometime soon?
<feverfew> wdym? It's always been *.04, *.10
<LINKSWORD2> The last few versions I have are 14.04, 16.10, and now upgrading to 18.10.
<LINKSWORD2> Did I miss 15 and 17? :/
<feverfew> That's cos you don't update often :P
<feverfew> it's not like a filme series, you can skip straight to the last.
<feverfew> .04 is around April and .10 around October
<LINKSWORD2> *shrugs* Sorry. I've been dealing with lame internet before I moved.
<valorie> LINKSWORD2: if you don't like upgrading, stick to the LTS versions
<valorie> like 18.04
<valorie> which is now up to .2 I think
 * valorie likes the latest
<LINKSWORD2> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<valorie> that's every other year (the even ones)
<valorie> if they are available it will
<LINKSWORD2> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
<valorie> 16.10 is long out of support
<valorie> had you stayed on 16.04, you could have gone directly to 18.04
 * LINKSWORD2 shrugs
<valorie> one can upgraded LTS > LTS
<valorie> -d
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<feverfew> we should start selling CDs
<LINKSWORD2> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2-M> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
 * LINKSWORD2-M shrugs
<LINKSWORD2-M> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<feverfew-M> we should start selling CDs
<LINKSWORD2-M> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2-M> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<valorie-M> like 18.04
<valorie-M> which is now up to .2 I think
 * valorie-M likes the latest
<valorie-M> that's every other year (the even ones)
<valorie-M> if they are available it will
<valorie-M> 16.10 is long out of support
<valorie-M-M> like 18.04
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M shrugs
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<valorie-M-M> which is now up to .2 I think
<feverfew-M-M> we should start selling CDs
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
 * valorie-M-M likes the latest
<valorie-M-M> that's every other year (the even ones)
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<valorie> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie-M-M> if they are available it will
<valorie-M-M> 16.10 is long out of support
<valorie-M-M-M> like 18.04
<LINKSWORD2> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<feverfew> this is a crazy one
<valorie-M> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
 * LINKSWORD2 thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<valorie[m]> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie> and been moving channel by channel
<valorie-M-M-M> if they are available it will
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-M> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<valorie-M-M-M> 16.10 is long out of support
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-M> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-M shrugs
<LINKSWORD2-M> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<valorie-M-M-M> which is now up to .2 I think
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-M> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<feverfew-M> this is a crazy one
 * valorie-M-M-M likes the latest
<feverfew-M-M-M> we should start selling CDs
<valorie-M-M-M> that's every other year (the even ones)
<valorie-M-M-M-M> like 18.04
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-M> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<valorie-M-M> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie-M> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
 * LINKSWORD2-M thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<valorie-M-M-M-M> if they are available it will
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-4> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<valorie-M> and been moving channel by channel
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<feverfew-M-M> this is a crazy one
<valorie-M-M-M-M> 16.10 is long out of support
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-4> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
<valorie-M-M-M-M> which is now up to .2 I think
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-4 shrugs
<valorie-M-M-M> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie-M-M> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
 * valorie-M-M-M-M likes the latest
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-4> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-4> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<valorie-M-M> and been moving channel by channel
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<valorie-M-M-M-M> that's every other year (the even ones)
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-M> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<feverfew-M-M-M> this is a crazy one
<feverfew-M-M-M-M> we should start selling CDs
<valorie-M-M-M-M> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie-M-M-M> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> like 18.04
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> which is now up to .2 I think
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-7> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<LINKSWORD2[m]> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<valorie-M-M-M> and been moving channel by channel
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> if they are available it will
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-7> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
<feverfew[m]1> this is a crazy one
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-4> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-M thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<feverfew-M-M-M-M> this is a crazy one
<valorie-M-M-M-M> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-7> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> 16.10 is long out of support
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-4 thought I was having a chat-seizure...
 * valorie-M-M-M-M- likes the latest
<valorie-M-M-M-M> and been moving channel by channel
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-7> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> that's every other year (the even ones)
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-7 shrugs
<LINKSWORD2-M-M-7> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
 * LINKSWORD2[m] thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<valorie[m]> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M-7 thought I was having a chat-seizure...
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
<feverfew-M-M-M-4> we should start selling CDs
<valorie-M-M-M-M-> and been moving channel by channel
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> like 18.04
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> which is now up to .2 I think
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> if they are available it will
<feverfew-M-M-M-4> this is a crazy one
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> 16.10 is long out of support
<LINKSWORD2-M-M10> Well, I had crappy internet at my old apartment.
<LINKSWORD2-M-M10> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
<LINKSWORD2-M-M10> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
 * valorie-M-M-M-M4 likes the latest
<LINKSWORD2-M-M10> And it has taken me a while to get my hardware back to setting up with Kubuntu.
 * LINKSWORD2-M-M10 shrugs
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> that's every other year (the even ones)
<LINKSWORD2-M-M10> Wait, what just happened? It just did weird stuff.
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<LINKSWORD2> This is officially weird.
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> they have been working on the matrix side on a new matrix <> IRC bridge
<valorie[m][m]> woah, I think this is having the matrix bridge moved or so
<valorie-M-M-M-M4> and been moving channel by channel
<feverfew-M-M-M-7> this is a crazy one
<LINKSWORD2-M> This is officially weird.
<feverfew-M-M-M-7> we should start selling CDs
<valorie[m]> and been moving channel by channel
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> This is officially weird.
<jubo2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<valorie-M-M-M-M7> like 18.04
<valorie-M-M-M-M7> which is now up to .2 I think
 * valorie-M-M-M-M7 likes the latest
<LINKSWORD2-M-M14> Shouldn't be a problem, then.
<LINKSWORD2-M-M14> feverfew: Will upgrading keep my customizations? Such as I'm using the Obsidian theme?
<jubo2> .ops
<jubo2> Looks like a muhstik
<LINKSWORD2> muhstik? Is that bash for "mistake" ?
<LINKSWORD2> LOL
<jubo2> Muhstik is supposedly an irc "clonebot" .. it makes a ton of irc users via various proxies and such
<valorie> ok, I think it's calmed
<valorie> finally
<LINKSWORD2> Wow.
 * LINKSWORD2 types in /clear
<valorie> the IRC bridge to matrix was being moved
<valorie> and that did not go smoothly
<LINKSWORD2> That was trippy...
<Greenfrog> no it didnt
<valorie> anyway, back to support
<valorie> jubo2: it wasn't a bot
<jubo2> valorie: oh. ok.
<valorie> feverfew[m]1: I used to burn a lot of CDs at linux festivals and such
<LINKSWORD2> It's entertaining to watch just how many packages are being updated in Konsole
<valorie> very few ask these days
<valorie> I do burn a few thumbdrives on request
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure where you guys are all at. I'm in the US.
<valorie> and did buy a usb CD burner
 * valorie is south of Seattle
<valorie> heading north to Linuxfest NW in a few weeks
 * LINKSWORD2 is south of Boise
 * valorie is not a guy
<valorie> ah, Boise is a beautiful town
<valorie> I was in Idaho with my son for the total eclipse
<valorie> what beautiful country
<LINKSWORD2> One thing I've realized is that the Linux community, unlike the gamer community, is more consistent to natural identity....
<LINKSWORD2> Compared to gamers who tend to be 97% male in population, but play over 60% of the female characters....
<valorie> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure, valorie!
<valorie> I've been too busy to keep current on best chanop practice
<feverfew> i never knew Linux festivals was a thing
<LINKSWORD2> I've heard of them before, but never been to one.
<LINKSWORD2> My first Kubuntu distro was 5.04. (and I've forgotten the catchy version name)
<nicolas17> there's a big one in latin america
<LINKSWORD2> I keep 5.04 around for troubleshooting systems with particularly old hardware.
<LINKSWORD2> There's some people I chatted with in here quite frequently that aren't around anymore.
<LINKSWORD2> DarkWingDuck, for example.
<LINKSWORD2-M> My first Kubuntu distro was 5.04. (and I've forgotten the catchy version name)
<LINKSWORD2-M> I keep 5.04 around for troubleshooting systems with particularly old hardware.
<nicolas17-M> there's a big one in latin america
<LINKSWORD2[m]> I keep 5.04 around for troubleshooting systems with particularly old hardware.
<LINKSWORD2-M> There's some people I chatted with in here quite frequently that aren't around anymore.
<LINKSWORD2-M> DarkWingDuck, for example.
<valorie> yes, he's on twitter and FB
<nicolas17-M-M> there's a big one in latin america
<valorie> but not active in kubuntu anymore, sadly
<nicolas17> there seems to be a bridge loop here
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> My first Kubuntu distro was 5.04. (and I've forgotten the catchy version name)
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> I keep 5.04 around for troubleshooting systems with particularly old hardware.
<nicolas17> Unit193: might be worth a +b again
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> There's some people I chatted with in here quite frequently that aren't around anymore.
<LINKSWORD2-M-M> DarkWingDuck, for example.
<valorie-M> yes, he's on twitter and FB
<nicolas17-M> there seems to be a bridge loop here
<valorie-M> but not active in kubuntu anymore, sadly
<valorie> thank you
<Unit193> Sorry matrix users: We won't be able to read you for the time being.
<LINKSWORD2> Wait, what?!
<nicolas17> LINKSWORD2: one of your many matrix-bridge-glitch ghosts just got removed
<valorie> the matrix bridge is hosed
<nicolas17> that's all, you're still here :)
<valorie> for now
<LINKSWORD2> Oh. *sighs*
<valorie> yes, if you turn off "show joins and parts" you won't see all this stuff
<valorie> which IMO is missing all the fun
<valorie> lol
<nicolas17> valorie: messages are getting repeated too
 * LINKSWORD2 shrugs
<LINKSWORD2> it's nice to not have to re-register my nick on the server
<LINKSWORD2> .... Apparently Konsole just closed out or crashed. I went to check Discover, and it won't open. It bounces twice, then gives me an error that it has crashed.
<feverfew> what about alt-space and then opening konsole?
<valorie> oh yes, yakuake <3
<valorie> I use it all the time
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2019-04-04
<kaosine> crap, I wasn't paying attention there for a bit XD
<kaosine> huh guess it was just a netsplit or something that pinged me
<nicolas17> kaosine: no, there was a mess with the matrix bridge
<mr-robot> hi
<mr-robot> i want to change my konsole style so... i downloaded some files to /usr/share/konsole but i want to know how to use it
<mr-robot> i want to use Charlie.colorscheme
<IrcsomeBot2> Mpho Jele was added by: Mpho Jele
<wewwew> Hello everyone
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <zifi2> Hello. Konsole strangely opens urls. When i open url from konsole through ctrl+click(or num key). firefox not log in, and gets redirected. If i just copy url and paste it in firefox or other program, it will be open correctly. Someone faced with such behavior?
<keithzg[m]> Well drat, my Plasma session here at work (Kubuntu 18.04, no backports PPA enabled) is still screwed, none of plasma actually pops up and it appears to be constantly chewing up 100% of a CPU core.
<keithzg[m]> ...and just as I post that, it finally comes up. Still, about 10 minutes is arguably too long for a session to come up, so I'm sure something is wrong!
<valorie> keithzg[m]: any reason you don't want backports?
<valorie> imo it is better
<valorie> and you can ppa-purge if you want
<keithzg[m]> valorie: No reason in particular, I just haven't happened to re-enable that PPA since I updated this machine to 18.04 (which was shortly after 18.04.1 came out, if I recall correctly; I try and keep my desktop at work on roughly what  I have the servers at).
<valorie> imo it is the best choice
<valorie> since you can ppa-purge
<keithzg[m]> I should probably do that. Maybe tomorrow, seems like good 'work' for a Friday :D
<keithzg[m]> Hmmm especially since, as the notifications from this channel have shown, apparently the browser integration plugin is no longer working for me?
<keithzg[m]> Well, another thing to "work" on tomorrow!
<valorie> remind me what the browser integration plugin is?
<valorie> I remember trying to get it to work long ago when it didn't, and now I can't remember why
#kubuntu 2019-04-05
<baltazar> any way of getting anything that would allow me to do "open as root" or "open as administrator" for kubuntu 18.04
<valorie> I hope not
<valorie> that's a TERRIBLE idea
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> running gui things as sudo will screw up permissions
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<baltazar> over 10 years using linux... opening directories that the now domb bfilemanegers refuse to open, and being able to fire up the editor to edit the file with no issues.... WHATS THE PROBLEM THERE?
<baltazar> am anoyed
<baltazar> do I have to install proper debian with a proper user and root account to be able to use my computer?
<valorie> any distro that allows this IMO is a very bad distro
<valorie> of course you can use sudo su in the commandline
<valorie> but running any gui that way
<valorie> well, I've already said
 * valorie has been using linux for far more than 10 years
<baltazar> ... I guess security... of myself...
<baltazar> but it is annoying to say the least.... I mean, now it feels like Gnome... GNOME... and KDE has no Screen saver... what's next, a registry editor?
<baltazar> never liked the sudo bussness...
<Greenfrog> kde has a screen saver install and run xscreensaver
<Greenfrog> i have it works fine
<baltazar> yes... yes... which has to be install!
<baltazar> and probably will get depricated soon...
<valorie> because most screensavers are not secure
<baltazar> see...
<valorie> part of the point of linux is security
<baltazar> mouse is not secure... lets cut that to...
<valorie> not all systems are private
<Greenfrog> so what is your issue? cant install xscreensaver or mad because it will soon be depreciated?
<valorie> many computers are shared with others
<baltazar> lets do do a gnome...
<Greenfrog> i dont know gnome ony kde
<valorie> this channel is for support, not arguing
<Greenfrog> which uses unity/plasma
<valorie> please move to #kubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<Greenfrog> i dont wish to argue thanks valorie :)
<Greenfrog> this person asked a question i tried to help
<baltazar> my issue, I need to access a directory, and edit a file... and am unable to do so thru the GUI... am being forsed to use CLI
<Greenfrog> i dunno ask someone else
<valorie> you can access any directory and edit any file
<valorie> the gui will notify you if you need to escalate permissions
<Greenfrog> yes thats true
<valorie> kate works great!
<Greenfrog> i had to use sudo chown command to access files that didnt have permissions
<baltazar> am not able to gain access with Dolphin...
<Greenfrog> use konsole
<baltazar> even dumb windows allows to edit or open as administrator
<Greenfrog> ur not in windows
<Greenfrog> the syntax is different
<baltazar> I was able to do this... in linux
<baltazar> edit as root (admin)
<baltazar> now the GUI does not allow that
<Greenfrog> ok but what distro are you using?
<valorie> windows is insecure by design
<baltazar> kubuntu 18.04
<Greenfrog> ok good
<Greenfrog> go to discover and enter xscreensaver and install
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> baltazar, open the desired protected file with kate and kate will prompt for password upon save.
<baltazar> I need to edit a file in an external SD card file that I need to access as admin
<Greenfrog> i did it it worked
<baltazar> I cant access the directory content
<Greenfrog> do you not knw your password?
<baltazar> ...
<Greenfrog> know*
<baltazar> YES... buit no worries... I will do this some other day...
<baltazar> have a good night
<Greenfrog> ok thans for visiting :)
<Greenfrog> valorie: you seem quite knowlegable have you been in kubuntu long?
<valorie> yes
<Greenfrog> i'm still a n00b
<valorie> user for many years; part of the team now
<Greenfrog> how long might i ask
<valorie> oh gosh
<valorie> let me see how old my irc logs are
<valorie> :-)
<Greenfrog> i'm not trying to date you just ask of your experience
<Greenfrog> i left redhat 8 now trying to regain momentum
<valorie> maybe 2011
<valorie> good; happily married already
<valorie> lol
<Greenfrog> yes and i'm very dated :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> Uhm, good morning
<Greenfrog> ok thats nice
<Greenfrog> good morning Mpho jele
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> May I ask, does anyone know how I can download nodejs?
<Greenfrog> valorie: i'm glad for you
<valorie> !nodejs
<valorie> uh, I mean
<valorie> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4 (bionic), package size 4731 kB, installed size 17586 kB
<Greenfrog> if its a bionic package is there a problem dowloading?
<valorie> @Mpho Jele - in linux one generally installs from the archive, not downloads
<valorie> unless you have a need to build it for yourself
 * Greenfrog valorie would know
<valorie> @Mpho Jele what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Greenfrog> yes good question
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> 🙄uhm the latest? How do I check the version?
<valorie> you can ask krunner by clicking alt+space
<valorie> and typing about system
<valorie> choose that and it will be displayed
<Greenfrog> hum, i'll try that too, just to look
<valorie> krunner is endlessly useful
<valorie> it can even do maths for you
<valorie> look up files, run some commands, launch apps
<valorie> so much
<Greenfrog> nice
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> It's 18.04.2 LTS (I'm a very new new user, who mistakenly wide out windows trying to dual boot but Kubuntu is turning out "kinda" great)
<valorie> @Mpho Jele - it might not be wiped out
<valorie> it's possible grub just doesn't see it
<valorie> Kubuntu is great, yes
<valorie> if you want to install something, just type Discover into krunner
<Greenfrog> krunner doesnt bring that
<valorie> and search for nodejs in discover and tell it to install
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> Oh, I don't care anymore, I've moved on, though it's only been a day
<Greenfrog> up for me
<valorie> krunner won't find windows, no
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> Anyways, so I should go to node.js website and I'll find the archive there?
<valorie> no
<valorie> I just said: launch discover and get it from there
<valorie> installing things from random websites is a very bad idea
<valorie> and really I can't believe windows still does it that way
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> I have a win VM and was shocked to discover that
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> @valorie, I'm on discover and I'm not finding node.js
<valorie> no dot
<valorie> just nodejs
<valorie> is the packagename
<valorie> just "node" should bring it up
<valorie> ha, I couldn't find it either
<valorie> until I looked in "installed"
<valorie> already installed
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mpho Jele> Comes pre-installed?
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> search your installed -- its at the bottom in discover
<valorie> to be honest I usually use the commandline because it's quicker
<valorie> but I test discover all the time as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mitchet> Thanks, I just installed it. You are very helpful👍
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> glad to hear it
<valorie> not that I hear good things about node.js!
<Greenfrog> yes look at installed
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mitchet> @valorie, On Kubuntu or in general?
<valorie> in general
<valorie> I trust the packages from the archive
<valorie> it's more the coding practices
<valorie> bit of a security nightmare
<Greenfrog> yes the packages from discover have been verified
<valorie> so much testing
<Greenfrog> well, we are the beta group i guess
<IrcsomeBot2> <Mitchet> so I'll opt to python but for now I'm still on a journey with javascript, i just use node for only simple, like basic serving tasks
<valorie> Greenfrog: funny you should say that since I'm planning on upgrading to the beta a bit later
<valorie> I already am running it on my travel laptop
<valorie> by release we've done lots of testing at every level
<Greenfrog> what app are we discussing?
<Greenfrog> yes i understand that but all contingencies cant be accounted for
<Greenfrog> someone will encounter a break
<Greenfrog> its the nature of the biz
<valorie> oh of course
<valorie> that doesn't mean that we are beta testers
<Greenfrog> ok really jk'ding
<Greenfrog> but we do have an influence
<Greenfrog> those in the trenches do have a voice
<Greenfrog> hello scottin :)
<Greenfrog> must b a random login :P
<Greenfrog> How many help desk personnel does it take to change a light bulb?
<Greenfrog> None - we have the same model of lightbulb and ours is working fine.
<Greenfrog> And they'll just tell you to try turning it off and back on again.
<valorie> ha
<valorie> that said, one of my kids does customer service for System76
<valorie> and he's great
<Greenfrog> person calling tech support "it says install disc 3 and all i can get into that little slot is 2
<Greenfrog> i'm sure he's thrilled
<valorie> ha
<Greenfrog> what is system 76?
<valorie> they make linux computers
<Greenfrog> oh
<Greenfrog> didnt know that
<Greenfrog> How many developers does it take to change a light bulb?
<Greenfrog> I'm gonna need some specs or an outline of the scope, if you want me to give a realistic answer.
<Greenfrog> does he like it?
<valorie> he does
<Greenfrog> hi james
<valorie> sorry if I'm unresponsive but this is a help/support channel
<Greenfrog> well, thats a foot in the right derection
<valorie> use the -offtopic chan for jokes etc.
 * valorie is working
<Greenfrog> ok sorry
<Greenfrog> wont happen again
<Greenfrog> i considered a networking job once, in 2000 but the dot com bubble recked that
<Greenfrog> but then again maybe i wasnt driven enough
<Greenfrog> hi wardread :}
<Greenfrog> wardred
<Greenfrog> wow, in again out agian
<Greenfrog> valorie: i'm gussing your running kubuntu?
<Greenfrog> what made you decide for that?
<Greenfrog> i like the kde desktop that's what swayed me
<Greenfrog> ok, i guess its getting late i'll leave you alone
<valorie> I loved it at first sight and have been running it ever since
<valorie> am now on 18.10 and if I get time tonight will upgrade to the beta
<Greenfrog> it appears to me if you upgradt to 18.10 its not LTS
<Greenfrog> thats why i havent
<Greenfrog> going to call it a night night night
<valorie> right, I never stay on the LTS
<valorie> now on the beta! \o/
<lordievader> Good  morning
<godaa> Hello
<godaa> I have trouble setting up kde connectt
<godaa> can someone help me out?
<valorie> godaa: can you be more specifi?
<godaa> Yes
<valorie> do you have it installed on your computer and one your phone?
<godaa> When I launch kde connect
<valorie> on your computer, or your phone?
<godaa> instead of my hostname is recieve this message
<godaa> Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying
<godaa> On my computer
<valorie> do you have it installed on your phone?
<godaa> yes
<godaa> It] works with my other laptop which has manjaro kde installed
<valorie> ok, are they both the same version?
<valorie> that's key
<godaa> How do I check version>
<godaa> ?
<valorie> version numbers must match
<valorie> easiest on your computer is in the commandline
<valorie> uh, sec
<godaa> it is 1.3.3
<godaa> On my computer
<valorie> apt-cache policy kdeconnect
<valorie> on your phone -- I think you can check in Google Play
<valorie> or FDroid
<valorie> however you installed it
<godaa> On phone it is 1.12.6
<godaa> The latest on google play
<godaa> I think the problem is on the computer end
<valorie> yes, looks like it
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<godaa> 18.10
<valorie> deconnect:
<valorie>   Installed: 1.3.4-0ubuntu1
<valorie> is what I have
<godaa> What kubuntu version?
<valorie> well, I did just upgrade to the beta of 19.04
<valorie> so I don't know if it changed or not
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 564 kB, installed size 3178 kB
<valorie> there you go
<godaa> Wait let met try updating
<valorie> so I suggest sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade kdeconnect
<valorie> of course I always run the backports PPA too
<valorie> to get the latest
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<godaa> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<godaa> Are you able to visit kde.org?
<godaa> community.kde.org?
<godaa> I am getting an Error code 22?
<IrcsomeBot2> <pauloz10> If your KDE Connect isn't showing up or pairing look at your firewall. Add these in Konsole: sudo ufw allow 1714:1764/udp … sudo ufw allow 1714:1764/tcp
<valorie> yes, there is an issue tonight with them
<valorie> transient though
<valorie> after a bit they work
<valorie> very strange
<godaa> I updated and 1.3.3 is the latest
<valorie> ok
<valorie> now does it pair?
<valorie> I found it works best from the phone to the computer
<valorie> and remove the old pairing first
<godaa> do i need to reboot after updating firewall rules?
<IrcsomeBot2> <pauloz10> no
<valorie> I doubt it
<godaa> My firewall is inactive
<godaa> ufw status outputs -> status:inactive
<godaa> Let me reboot
<godaaa> I rebooted still no luck
<valorie> I just followed my own advice and it's working
<valorie> so you have matching versions and still no pairing?
<godaaa> dmesg output: [   14.869430] kdeconnectd[1535]: segfault at 20 ip 00007f602ad5c757 sp 00007ffecf3e4850 error 4 in libQt5Network.so.5.11.1[7f602ac64000+118000]
<valorie> have you removed the old pairing?
<godaaa> yes
<valorie> and done discovery again?
<godaaa> yes
<valorie> they are on the same network
<valorie> yes?
<valorie> I'm guessing you need #kdeconnect because I have nothing more to offer
<godaaa> ?
<valorie> they are moving the channel to a new matrix bridge
<godaaa> okay
<valorie> if you don't want to see that hide joins & parts in your irc client
<godaaa> dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkFzzTpSPy/
<valorie> godaaa: none of that means anything to me
<godaaa> I will try adding ppa
<valorie> however #kdeconnect can help
<godaaa> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/indicator-kdeconnect/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<godaaa> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<godaaa> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<godaaa> How do I resolve this?
<valorie> if you have matching versions, then that is not the issue
<valorie> please ask in #kdeconnect where the devels are
<godaaa> Ok
<valorie> best wishes to get it resolved
<valorie> I love kdeconnect
<godaaa> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rebab> I have hidden Artha (dictionary) by mistake. Now I can't see the app on the deskbar. How can I fix it?
<piotrj3> kubuntu 19.04 has interesting effects...
<piotrj3> https://i.imgur.com/GQuQURW.jpg
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<LINKSWORD2> There we go.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> Does anybody know why a PS/2 mouse isn't working on Kubuntu?
<LINKSWORD2> Batteries are good, etc.
<Dragnslcr> A PS/2 mouse with batteries?
<LINKSWORD2> Wireless PS/2 mouse. I'm using the accompanying keyboard out of the mouse/keyboard set.
<LINKSWORD2> Both are wireless, and I'm currently still using the keyboard.
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember wireless PS/2 keyboards and mice at all
<LINKSWORD2> LOL
<LINKSWORD2>  /quit
#kubuntu 2019-04-06
<user|44750> how to make a usb boot able file for kubuntu
<user|44750> i use rufu but it not work
<Dragnslcr> Do you mean a Kubuntu installer image?
<user|44750> i already download iso file
<user|44750> i nned to makeit bootable usb
<user|44750> i need to make it bootable usb
<user|44750> any software formake bootable usb  this 'kubuntu .iso' file
<Dragnslcr> What operating system are you using right now?
<user|44750> windows 10
<Dragnslcr> Looks like this is the recommended software for writing a disc image to a USB drive - https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<user|44750> thanks
<Dragnslcr> I've never used it, so I can't help much more than that, but it looks pretty simple to use
<carbonzero> Well, I tried to install the beta of 19.04 again today and I still got the error I got last week when I tried to get into software sources.
<carbonzero> If I were to install the beta, will a future update take care of the software sources error where I can get into it and make my preferred changes for getting updates and what not?
<carbonzero> without me having to reinstall again?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Greenfrog> do you mean 18.o4 or 19.o4
<Greenfrog> because 18.10 is the latest release
<carbonzero> Greenfrog, 19.04.
<carbonzero> I was trying to test out 19.04 before it drops in a couple of weeks and I can't get into the software sources to check mark other stuff to keep updated.
<carbonzero> just wondered if I could just get it installed and wait for the fix that I know is coming and a future update'll take care of it.
<carbonzero> krytarik, so I can just install it and wait for the fix to come?
<Greenfrog> ic that is a problem with any beta release of any software beta means still being tested and my contain bugs
<Greenfrog> my-may
<carbonzero> Greenfrog, oh yeah, I know. Been doing QA for a while now. pretty much used to having problems creep up once in a while.
<krytarik> carbonzero: Yep.  Otherwise, just installing lxqt-sudo in the meantime wouldn't hurt so much either.
<Greenfrog> ok if you are up to it
<carbonzero> krytarik, oh yeah i forgot I could do that.
<carbonzero> krytarik, so just do sudo apt-install lxqt-sudo and good to go?
<krytarik> About right, yes.
<carbonzero> cool. I think I got told that last week but forgot. lol been super busy
<krytarik> kde-runtime is what I suggested first - but this might actually be more efficient.
<valorie> carbonzero: can you describe again what was happening?
<valorie> were you still in the live session? or after install
<valorie> I didn't find this problem when testing the beta
<valorie> or in either of my upgrades
<carbonzero> valorie, it was after an install. I'd go to software sources in Discovery and try to get into software sources to check off Canonical Partners, and other things to keep my system as updated as possible and I'd get an error about not being able to execute some commeand. let me see if I can find that pic I took.
<valorie> aha
<krytarik> And that's LP bug 1823306.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1823306 in software-properties (Ubuntu Disco) "lxqt-sudo added to Exec line of software-properties-qt.desktop breaks use in KDE Plasma Discover" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823306
<carbonzero> ubottu, I think that's the one. Simon was in on the conversation about it and he said he'd fix it.
<ubottu> carbonzero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> Greenfrog: why do you advocate for lxqt-sudo?
<valorie> rather than KDEsudo
<valorie> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<valorie> just curious
<carbonzero> valorie, I can't find that pic at the moment but I'm getting ready to install 19.04 again and if it comes up again, I'll do another screen shot
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> I suggest upgrading after install
<valorie> there have already been quite a few updates
<krytarik> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the images of the current development version of Kubuntu can be found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<valorie> or just do that, yeah
<carbonzero> valorie, https://mega.nz/#!m01EUQBa!8vf30AvObfpXFsBsOv_PWkUEEkC71OP_4uplT_gWCeo
<carbonzero> that one
<carbonzero> valorie,
<carbonzero> valorie, and I go to that very same server to get new images
<valorie> hmm, why on earth would lxqt-sudo be in there anyway!
<valorie> that's bizarre
<carbonzero> *shrugs*
<carbonzero> I get it everytime
<valorie> did you report the bug?
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<carbonzero> Simon Quigley was in on the conversation about it and said he'd fix it
<carbonzero> I'll still do the bug report
<carbonzero> Haven't done it since Simon was there
<carbonzero> but, I'm downloading the image again and I'll install it and go through the motions again.
<valorie> cool
<carbonzero> valorie, I'll debrief you when I get it all done. I'm making my startup USB drive as we speak.
<valorie> thanks!
<carbonzero> valorie, you're welcome. What's the QA website address again? qa.ubuntu.com?
<carbonzero> I'll even go do some of that, too.
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<valorie> you were almost right
<valorie> disco daily is open; the beta tests are done since it's released
<carbonzero> valorie, lol. yeah, almost had it. Oh I see. so everybody beat me to it? sheesh lol that's ok. I've been busy with school anyway and haven't had much time to do any testing since I needed a stable machine up until now. at least I can get the beta on here and get it going before next week.
<valorie> our testing window is just a few days
<valorie> because the beta is freeze time
<valorie> so we get the tests done, it's released, and the freeze is over
<carbonzero> valorie, oh. I see. I remember now.
<valorie> you can image with final release looming, freezes are no fun
<carbonzero> exactly.
<carbonzero> well, I'll at least have it before it drops and I'll catch the next cycle of testing for the october release
<valorie> there used to be two alphas sometimes and two betas
<valorie> carbonzero: we can use your help in that week before release
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> well, I thought it would give me a DATE, sheesh
<carbonzero> valorie, before the october release?
<valorie> no, we have one this month, for disco
<carbonzero> valorie, oh. so you need the help the week before?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I'm sure I'll be asking her often
<valorie> :-)
<carbonzero> ok, sure thing. count me in. or I'll try as much as I can.
<carbonzero> when that week's upon us, I just hit the iso.qa.ubuntu.com site a lot that week?
<carbonzero> with new installs each time?
<valorie> 18th of April, 2019 is the release date, so yeah, after the 10th sometime we'll get a release candidate
<valorie> RC
<carbonzero> valorie, ok. what should I look for and where?
<carbonzero> I'll get the RC and hit it hard.
<valorie> if you are really interested, join #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> that's where testing calls actually come out
<carbonzero> I'll bounce-it-off-the-asphalt level of testing it. lol
<valorie> we tweet about it as well, asking for help
<valorie> ha
<carbonzero> ok. I'll join that channel, too.
<valorie> cool
<carbonzero> i'm in! I'll sit in on that one and try to follow along as much as I can and keep up with you
<carbonzero> Since I'm in school for software development, yeah, being in the devel channel's a major interest to me
<valorie> excellent
<carbonzero> on twitter, I'm a follower of you and kubuntu, too, of course.
<carbonzero> always.
<valorie> learning how to file bugs efficiently and link them to test results is gold
<carbonzero> valorie, I'm there. as Long as someone can walk me through once or twice, at least again, I'm good to go.
<valorie> zyncing is very useful too
<valorie> because once you have a downloaded image file, zsync only has to download the changes
<carbonzero> ok. I've heard of that but I'll have to have some help with that to know how to do it
<carbonzero> well, I'm ready to install this beta now. I shall return when I'm all done.
<carbonzero> over
<carbonzero> sorry, that's the radio man in me there.
<valorie> https://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/03/more-zsync-magic-for-lts-updates.html
<carbonzero> came out of nowhere.
<carbonzero> lol
<valorie> took me a sec because they have a new login thing
<carbonzero> got it bookmarked and ready to read when I come back
<carbonzero> bbl
<valorie> and are still telling me "you can post to G+ too!
<valorie> NO,, ya CANT
<valorie> lol
<carbonzero> valorie, uh nope. it's long gone.
<valorie> google should tell blogger about it
<valorie> lol
<carbonzero> hell blogger's a google product I think
<valorie> since blogger is theirs!
<valorie> yep
<carbonzero> smh got to love those disconnected communications lines. O.O
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> @valorie you still around?
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8c2eB1Hg/file_14553.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Upon trying to submit a bug report, I get this.
<krytarik> @carbonzero: Oh hey, I forgot to mention if you were to install the lxqt-sudo package, definitely use the '--no-install-recommends' option then! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> I'm running the minimal installation. I'll try the full install next.
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> No install recommends? In sources?
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Is that the same as the pre-released updates?
<krytarik> "sudo apt install --no-install-recommends lxqt-sudo"
<krytarik> Cause otherwise you'd get a looot more of LXQt then.
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Just ran the command you gave me
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Krytarik: looking good so far
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Krytarik: I'm in software sources now after the lxqt-sudo command.
<krytarik> Yay.. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> \0/
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Ahhhh now I feel so much better. Let's see if I can file a report.
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> I thought Simon was going to fix that bug.
<krytarik> Yeah, it's in progress.
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Ok, I'll hd.
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Hold
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> 🙏🏽👊🏼🤘🏼
<IrcsomeBot> <carbonzero> Now to tweak.
<valorie> @carbonzero yes, I"m back
<valorie> oh ugh
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity is where the bugs are
<valorie> but it's SO much easier to do it via ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<kubuntu> yo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Albertostephan was added by: Albertostephan
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> Hi I have problems with hd integrity coulbe and here there is not net...could any send me a copy in DVD payed on send... … The restoreaA/ do not work not enter even in command line not grub..
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> Kubuntu lts
<tomreyn> Albertostephan: i read this twice, but cannot make out what you're saying.
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> Ok I haved installed Kubuntu 16...LTS and other os...I doit and upgrade to 18.04. … The sistem crasched...and download a recovery...or what ever audit's cd stick or what ever impossible...hd integrity...have to reinstall can't access to grub or console first have to test OS the hda them  … And I have not net and phone dat insufficient. … ..them if some body's could send me a DVD or other support media. … ..if not try to
<IrcsomeBot> city and think who we do it...thanks.. … Payeable to receipt … Again thanks
<tomreyn> i suggest you connect to https://webchat.freenode.net and join the ubuntu channel of your native language. e.g. if you r native language is spanish, join #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !es | Albertostephan
<ubottu> Albertostephan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<w0lf> Hi there
<w0lf> I have done a fresh install of kubuntu
<carbonzero> w
<w0lf> and able to log into the server
<carbonzero> w0lf, what's up
<w0lf>  after that I have installed mesa-utils and radeon xorg drivers
<w0lf> since then ubnutu is booting  in to shell and not  opening  GUI
<w0lf> I have then installed sddm and managed to log into gui
<w0lf> but thats not a solution I think
<w0lf> how can I  fix this issue ?
<Brandon{ACS}> I had a simiar issue with Simple-Help (remote connection software) and found that gdm3 uses wayland by default so Simple-Help wouldn't work with it
<w0lf> any pointers fols ?
<w0lf> folks ?
<Brandon{ACS}> w0lf: you said you installed radeon xorg drivers - have you ruled out wayland being the cause?
<w0lf> Brandon{ACS}, what iswayland ?
<w0lf> wayland ?
<BluesKaj> Brandon{ACS}, wayland is not default non kubuntu
<w0lf> ohyeah
<w0lf> got ya
<BluesKaj> *on
<w0lf> well I do not know about this
<w0lf> I have installed Kubuntu
<w0lf> so I thought sddm is the default one
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | w0lf,
<ubottu> w0lf,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<w0lf> BluesKaj, thank you let me see the link
<w0lf> should I uninstall SDDM now  ?
<w0lf> guys ?
<BluesKaj> w0lf, if you installed Kubuntu from the iso then sddm is already installed by default
<Randuni> hi all..how are all my Kubuntu peeps?
<Randuni> :)
<IrcsomeBot> Danas was added by: Danas
<IrcsomeBot> <Danas> Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me. I have formatted external hdd in Ext4 format in the hopes to use it as an additional space for data storage, however now Kubuntu won't load if this hdd  is not connected. How do I reset it? That hdd does not hold anything needed for the system, it's only to hold video footage for editing.  I hoped ext4 would have better performance than ntfs for Linux, and I though it would work as any
<IrcsomeBot> regular external hdd. But now my system won't load without it. Googling didn't lead to required information how to solve it. :(
<isomari> greetings, should networkd-dispatcher be running if I'm using NetworkManager?
<gnok> Hello! I'm trying to get the hybrid graphics working on Kubuntu 18.04 running on a Thinkpad P1. I tried using nvidia-prime to select intel and change to hybrid graphics in BIOS but KDE doesn't run properly: it's stuck at splash screen after login. I'm not sure how to fix this; any help is appreciated.
<gnok> Turns out installing the 390 drivers fixed the issue from what I can see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Albertostephan> File system to fail... prouvé z vous..
<valorie> ?
<valorie> can you say what's happening, @Albertostephan ?
<ToasterDEV> Hello everyone! New user here :)
<ToasterDEV> I've been trying to install backports kubuntu-desktop onto a Linux on Dex Ubuntu 16.04 arm64 distro, but every time the metapackage gets to kde-runtime, it presents issues while handling kdesud.
<ToasterDEV> I would be really grateful if somebody could lend me a hand with this.
<ToasterDEV> Here is the installation log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ttFGmcxchj/
<OerHeks> line 10 : 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 596 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> first upgrade properly, before installing stuff
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # and reboot
<ToasterDEV> Not quite an option, as far as I can tell. Ubuntu runs under the Android kernel, so apt upgrade always fails for some reason. Perhaps I am doing something wrong there, let me try again with those commands and I'll paste the output.
<valorie> Android kernel?
<valorie> no
<OerHeks> 46 not fully installed or removed .. oh i see
<ToasterDEV> Kind of, it's a chroot environment within a Samsung container.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I wonder how backports even works in a chroot
<valorie> dunno; have never tried it
<ToasterDEV> https://www.linuxondex.com/
<ToasterDEV> It's this thing.
<OerHeks> 'experience' it is, good luck
<valorie> yeah, but running kubuntu on a phone with the android kernel?
<valorie> dunno about that
<valorie> and 16.04.5 is so old
<valorie> almost EOL
<valorie> I don't believe that we're still even doing security updates on that -- Ubuntu is of course
<ToasterDEV> Fair enough, still puzzles me why they didn't go with 18.04 at least.
<valorie> but not KDE packages
<valorie> hmm, maybe I was thinking of 14.04
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> grinn, KDE neon arm64
<valorie> yeah, disregard what I said
<valorie> still in support
<ToasterDEV> Oh, alright then.
<ToasterDEV> Most of the issue with apt upgrade comes from depmod, it seems it's getting permission denied errors regarding the kernel image.
<valorie> but that's on supported platforms with stock kernels
<valorie> so -- yeah
<ToasterDEV> What would be the best course of action then?
<ToasterDEV> Internet went out, back again now.
<valorie> ToasterDEV: I would ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<OerHeks> i think the backports part is over-the-top for your goal
<valorie> what you are running into is not a Kubuntu problem per se
<valorie> I agree with OerHeks
<Eickmeyer> The other problem is that, since it's not actually distributed by Ubuntu, it's not really Ubuntu.
<valorie> right, other users *may* have tried this though
<OerHeks> it is with help of canonical, official image, but it is not KDE .. which must be build with android policy
<valorie> could even be some ubuntuphone devels in there
<ToasterDEV> Okay then, I'll go back there and check. Thanks for the help, oddball topic as it may be.
<Eickmeyer> Those folks might be in #ubports
<ToasterDEV> Also in freenode?
<Eickmeyer> Yep
<ToasterDEV> Great! Checking there now. See ya later everyone!
<valorie> oh, good idea Eickmeyer
#kubuntu 2019-04-07
<carbonzero> got a question about the zsync version of the ISO image of 19.04. Do I just make a startup USB drive like normal and install it and go through the tweaks that I normally do?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> carbonzero, correct, regardless of how you download the ISO, they can all be treated the same with USB creation.
<carbonzero> IrcsomeBot, ok. So if I install the zsync version I'll get the whole ISO image like usual?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct.
<carbonzero> cool! thanks!
<carbonzero> I'm going to do that now so I've got that since it was stressed to me to use zsync for testing purposes. Rock on.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, I am using a Telegram bridge to IRC which is uses an IRC robot (aka ircsomebot).
<fructose> What's the 'correct' way to change your default browser?
<valorie> in systemsettings I think
<valorie> i just type `default` into krunner (alt+space) and it gives me the choice
<carbonzero> valorie, hey! I installed zsync by way of command line. I downloaded the zsync version of the ISO and I was trying to create a startup USB drive to install it but my startup disc creator program doesn't see the download.
<valorie> carbonzero: did you read my blog post?
<fructose> valorie: Maybe I need to restart, but it doesn't seem to take effect.
<valorie> I gave the approximate cli command you need
<carbonzero> valorie, yeah, I did. I'll have to read it again to see if I understand it better.
<valorie> no, you need to tell it "look at this file" and "make that file"
<valorie> it's very fiddly
<carbonzero> valorie, ha, yeah, looks like it.
<valorie> I tried over and over until I got it right
<carbonzero> if it wants to be fiddly I'll just give it a violin, jeez.
<valorie> in the commandline, up-arrow is key
<carbonzero> valorie, lol. looks like I'm going to be doing the same thing
<valorie> rather than typing or copy/pasting all the time
<valorie> once you get the path correct
<valorie> and the names correct
<valorie> you're gold
<valorie> until then it just ignores you like an angry teenager
<carbonzero> valorie, lmao HA! ignores you like an angry teenager. bwahahahaha that's funny!
<valorie> I was that angry teen!
<valorie> and had a few too
<valorie> :-)
<carbonzero> valorie, same here! just one. and only one. thank the coding gods!
<carbonzero> no offense to those who've got more than one child
<valorie> now how can there be coding gods if there are bugs?
<carbonzero> valorie, *rubs forehead* aye aye aye got me there.
<IrcsomeBot> Ario bin was added by: Ario bin
<carbonzero> valorie, so let me ask you this. Do I need an ISO image downloaded and just sitting there and then go through the steps on your blog?
<carbonzero> I've got the beta installed now, though.
<valorie> yes -- you can use the beta image
<valorie> you have to dl something once
<valorie> and since I seed all the torrents, I have 'em all
<valorie> the older they are, the more useless zsync is
<carbonzero> ok.
<valorie> because the more diffs
<valorie> but people who dailies, it's a super timesaver
<valorie> who test dailies I mean
<carbonzero> so I'd have to download a new daily build every day and it makes all of the changes right then to my computer? without having to reinstall anything?
<carbonzero> I've never used this before as you can tell and I'm learning
<valorie> no, if you do it once, then you just zsync it every few days
<valorie> whenever you want to test
<valorie> sometimes there are no changes
<valorie> or just a few
<carbonzero> ok, I see.
<valorie> all my "expertise" is in that blog post and the previous one
<valorie> I write my blog so I won't forget
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> if someone else finds it useful, great
<valorie> but it's mostly for me
<zanijwa> in qbitorrent with Kubuntu look and feel, a field is not visible since its text is black too. are the applications aware of the theme? should I report this to the KDE theme or qbittorrent theme
<zanijwa> *breeze dark
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<Alexfrench> hello is it possible to upgrade all the distribution to 19.04 version ?
<Alexfrench> even if the new one raise officialy on april 18 th ?
<OerHeks> one can use the -d option now, development version, to get to 19.04 beta
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> Only cosmic 18.10 can be upgraded sirectly to 19.04
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> *directly
<OerHeks> oh that is true; 18.04 > 18.10 > 19.04
<Alexfrench> i have kubuntu 18.04
<Alexfrench>  is it safe or it is better to go to a fresh install ?
<Alexfrench> or upgrade to 18.10 then to 19.04
<OerHeks> upgrade, twice, should work
<Alexfrench> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot3> Алеся was added by: Алеся
<IrcsomeBot3> Erik Bravo was added by: Erik Bravo
<carbonzero> valorie, or anybody really. I've got zsync going now and I was able to figure out what to do and I ran zsync in Konsole and it's downloaded and entire iso since I didn't have one to start with. Just to make sure I understand this correctly, let's say that I run zsync on Tuesday with the new daily live and let's say there's been some changes. Now, will those changes, the differences, will those be
<carbonzero> installed automatically without any input from me?
<valorie> if you have the commandline correct, and run in the correct dir
<carbonzero> I've got the downloaded ISO in Downloads and so I'd have to be in Downloads to start with?
<carbonzero> and then from there I run zsync and it downloads whatever changes there might be and installs them from there?
<carbonzero> I read your blog a few times to grasp it and the only question was what to do with any changes that might get downloaded. Create a new startup USB drive and reinstall or does it install those changes automatically?
<valorie> you have to reburn the new ISO
<valorie> you might pick up something from the previous blog post about it
<valorie> I think it's linked in there
#kubuntu 2020-03-30
<tugapower> hi guys
<tugapower> just installed kubuntu 20.04 , neofetch shows ubuntu, know issue ?
<tugapower> the lsb-release and os-release are all setup to Ubuntu
<Unit193> It's still the Ubuntu core, Kubuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu, not a deriv or fork.
<Unit193> Same repos, everything.
<tugapower> Unit193: yes, but it should show Kubuntu
<Unit193> I mean, not really.  If it's the same repos, /etc/os-release can't have different contents.
<tugapower> if this was ubuntu and then install KDE on top, would be normal no show Ubuntu, when you use Kubuntu would expect the info on the OS is Kubuntu
<oerheks> hostnamectl status
<oerheks> it is ubuntu, by design
<valorie> tugapower: for awhile we tried to differentiate, but there seemed no point
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.3 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-7642-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3435-3494/3800 MHz, RAM: 31377/32067 MB, Storage: 321/1144 GB, 319 procs, 120.81h up
<valorie> for instance, sysinfo shows that I'm running KDE Plasma
<valorie> in Ubuntu
<valorie> which is exactly what we provide
<tugapower> ok
<tugapower> there is har of change os-release to Kubutu ?
<tugapower> *harm
<valorie> the harm was forking and maintaining the fork
<valorie> for no benefit
<valorie> KDE software does not constitute an "os"
<valorie> we all release simultaneously, so it isn't a separate release
<valorie> neon is different; it is not a flavor of Ubuntu; it's based on the stable LTS of ubuntu with fresh KDE software on top
<monera> ola
<monera> esta aqui alguem tuga?
<tugapower> valorie: makes sense
<tugapower> valorie: about numlock? Tick the option on input and devices, but it does nothing
<tugapower> when reboot numlock its off
<valorie> tugapower: you might check to see if some permissions are messed in your $home
<valorie> sounds like config is not being properly saved
<tugapower> valorie: how ?
<tugapower> last time used KDE was about 8 years back if not mistaken :D
<tugapower> over the input devices the setting its ticked, even after reboot.
<opt41n> when will 20.04 come out?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Hi .. I'm new to Kubuntu .. I was using default Ubuntu Gnome .. … In Kubuntu appindicator (System tray icon) not showing in the task bar like VlC and steam icon not showing .. any help ??☺️☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> ?
<masonbee-M> <Terminator_99> There is a little arrow just beside where the time is that holds theoverflow. Is it there?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @masonbee-M> <Terminator_99, Yes it's showing inside shose arrow
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> ◀️ Looks like this.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> 🔼 Or like this.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iS2kKh3i/file_26298.jpg After rebooting.. it's now showing there when I open the Status & Notification tab .. can I configure those to show on the system tray rather than on the tab ?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> If you right click it, there's an options menu.
<masonbee-M> <Terminator_99> Usually I just add it to favorites in the menu. Do you mean like windows where you can add favorites to the taskbar?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @masonbee-M> <Terminator_99, You can totally do that on KDE, too...  There's an optional replacement taskbar that acts almost ezzactly like the Win7 one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @masonbee-M> <Terminator_99, I mean to say that when I open apps like VLC it icon showing in that arrow tab .. I want then to show besides those WiFi and battery icon
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, That's in the "System Tray Settings" where you can configure that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vz0WB3gC/file_26299.jpg I'm new to KDE so I'm not understanding those settings
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> On the left, there's an "Entries" icon.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> That's where you can set apps with tray icons to do the thing you want...
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Wow that just worked... Thanks ☺️☺️ it was really helpful ✌️
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, NP.  One thing I've loved about KDE since the beginning is that it's always been the most configurable desktop environment I've used on any operating system.  You can customize every detail of it however works best for you.  😁
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Yes that's why I'm now learning KDE .. and I hate gnome .. that's why I chose Kubuntu 🤠
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, I'm also a fan of the Qt widget/GUI system, so another bonus to KDE for me.  👽
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Ya 😋
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Metamorphosis> o/
<BluesKaj> \o
<Metamorphosis> BluesKaj Have you tested Kubuntu 20.04? I wanted to know how stable it is, as I always wait for the first bug fix release (eg 18.04.1) to upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Metamorphosis, Same here .. I also wait till the .1 release
<BluesKaj> Metamorphosis, I'm testing Focal as we speak and have been for several months, a few small bugs over the last few months and one severe libc6 bug about amonth ago which is now resolved. It looks quite stable atm tho.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> And never had any major issues with Ubuntu
<Metamorphosis> Terminator_99 coming from a SUSE/CentOS background I really prefer stability rather than bleeding edge software.
<Metamorphosis> BluesKaj It's good to hear that. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> 'welcome Metamorphosis
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Metamorphosis, Same.. I don't need absolute latest packages .. I just want stability and usability
<Metamorphosis> https://img.susepaste.org/images/d58d273b.png
<Metamorphosis> I was comparing my two distros (Kubuntu 18.04.4 and openSUSE 15.1) on my machine. I found that Kubuntu uses a newer kernel and KDE while SUSE uses the latest LTS kernel while being slightly newer in terms of QT version and toolkit.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Metamorphosis, 4.12 kernel in SUSE it's too old
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Yaa
<BluesKaj> newest isn't necessarily the best or stable
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> I'm currently on Kubuntu 19.10 it's as stable as 18.04.4
<Metamorphosis> Terminator_99 Whoever likes to have a newer Kernel could use openSUSE tumbleweed. Kubuntu's kernel is stable to me though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @BluesKaj, That depends... There might be bug fixes in newer packages.. or might break
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Metamorphosis, Yaa that's a rolling release like Arch/Manjaro
<BluesKaj> !newest | Terminator_99
<ubottu> Terminator_99: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @ubottu, Ya
<BluesKaj> ubottu
<BluesKaj> is a bot
<Unit193> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> ubottu = SkyNet
<BluesKaj> wish these telegram users woukd use a real irc client
<BluesKaj> would
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @BluesKaj, Hey, I have one or two of those handy.  I'm just already here in the Telegram channel.  Seems silly to open up another entirely separate chat app for just the one channel.
<BluesKaj> sikky for you perhaps, not for me
<BluesKaj> \silly
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I use whatever is to hand
<RikMills> sometimes is is just a matter of what app is in the foreground!
<Metamorphosis> Telegram has too many issues, and recently it's been doing strange practices, like banishing users from certain countries (Iran, Blarus, Venezuela etc) from typing in group chats.
<RikMills-M> like that
<Unit193> We need more RikMills.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @RikMills, Exactly this.  I'd feel the same if I was busy in an IRC client in a buncha channels and one channel had a Telegram option.  Why open Telegram for just that one when I'm already in it in IRC?
<tugapower> any ideas to make numlock on by default at boot ?
<tugapower> the option on input devices makes no difference, its on over there but at boot numlock on keybiard its always off. 20.04
<Metamorphosis> tugapower I found the issue to be rather bios/manufacturer related as I have the same issue in Windows 10, Kubuntu and SUSE.
<keithzg-M> Yeah I know on my desktop here at home the option is on the motherboard firmware menu, set before it even thinks about loading an OS.
<tugapower> Metamorphosis: my BIOS does not have option relative to keyboard, my previous distro it worked fine ( Mint )
<BluesKaj> tugapower, I'm on 20.04 as well, bit no issue with numberlock, perhaps your choice of KB model is the problem
<tugapower> its a laptop, dont have to many keyboards to choice :D
<BluesKaj> perhaps the default choice is incorrect, if that's what you're using
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cF3Sv03Y/file_26308.jpg What is compositor ? It's set to OpenGL 2.0 by default... @blooalien
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> I don't have dedicated graphics.. have Intel HD 620
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, Compositor is the part that uses your 3D graphics capability to do all the fancy desktop effects.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Okay... Should I choose OpenGL 3.1 ? What's your setting?
<tugapower> This fixed the issue: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Activating_numlock_on_bootup#SDDM
<tugapower> manual settings that value, it works now, it was empty the file, imput devices should write this value when activating over there, no ?
<tugapower> now system boots with numlock ON :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, Depends on what your graphic hardware supports.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Because when the system is booting up after the Kubuntu logo and between the login screen there are some text showing
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, It supports 4.5
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Terminator_99, Do you have same thing while shuting dow or starting the pc ?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, Should totally be able to set it to 3.1 if you want then.  Shouldn't hurt a thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Terminator_99, @blooalien
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Terminator_99, That's generally no big deal unless the text contains error messages.  If it does, then you want to Google them and find out what caused 'em and decide if they're something you need to fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, It shows 2-3 lines of ACPI error
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> 9/10 times
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> That's power management related (ACPI).  You prolly wanna Google the exact error message and see if it's anything you should be tryin'a fix or not.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @blooalien, Okay.. thanks 😊
<tugapower> this getting wird and more wird, how to have acess to hard drive ? Formating a partition to use as storage, but then cannot write to that partition, any tip ?
<BluesKaj> unmounted?
<BluesKaj> sorry but have to ask
<tugapower> BluesKaj: no, its mounted but owner its root after formating
<BluesKaj> afaik one needs to unmount a partition in order to write to it
<tugapower> ?
<tugapower> if unmount the partition how will write after to that partition ?
<BluesKaj> This is needed here because it would be bad if you overwrote the partition while it is still mounted and possibly accessed by any application. You'd get errors
<tugapower> BluesKaj:  /dev/nvme0n1p3 on /media/tugapower/RomBuild type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2)
<tugapower> it says rw, but dolphin cannot write
<tugapower> open the partition, try to create a file, it grayed in Dolphin all options
<tugapower> when check the properties, it says owner its root
<Dragnslcr> Yes, the top directory of a new partition is normally owned by root
<Dragnslcr> There's no way the system could know what other user should be the owner
<tugapower> so, how to use that partition ?
<tugapower> if cannot write to that partition ?
<tugapower> think you guys are not getting well my issue, have 2 disks on my laptop, one with kubunto, the other have a small partiition of 100Gb to use as data storage, formated to ext4, and the system dont let me copy files to that partition
<BluesKaj> tugapower, do you have a fstab entry for that disk
<BluesKaj> ?
<tugapower> it should have
<tugapower> because ticked to mount at boot
<tugapower> over the disk manager
<tugapower> its not on fstab
<tugapower> gonna add manually
<tugapower> and reboot to see if it fixes
<BluesKaj> right
<Dragnslcr> You can always copy files to the partition as root
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure you can also change the owner of the top directory
<Dragnslcr> Or you can create directories on the partition and change the owner of those directories
<Dragnslcr> Or you can change the permissions on the top directory to make it globally writable
<tugapower> Dragnslcr: its not common sense
<tugapower> This is a issue, but seems reporting issues its not a good thing
<tugapower> Been using linux over the past 15 years, first time such thing happen to me ( the disk issue )
<BluesKaj> I have an outboard drive, but it's not owned by root
<tugapower> its the same you plug a external disk and you cannot use only if you use root, does not make sense
<BluesKaj> set it up in properties to share
<Dragnslcr> If it's in fstab, you can add the user option
<tugapower> no go for fstab also
<tugapower> ended using sudo chown username:username /media/mountpoint
<tugapower> but this is not normal at all
<tugapower> if you format a partition, the expect behabiour its you will be hable to use it
<tugapower> With out using root obiously
<BluesKaj> tugapower, was there an OS on that drive previously? and if so are all the files wiped ?
<tugapower> BluesKaj: a OS no, it was used as data storage prior on Mint, even if it was files, the formating went good, no files lefted, even deleted the partition prior to formated
<BluesKaj> did you blank the whole drive
<BluesKaj> no need for a separate partition if you blanked the drive and formatted it to ext4
<tugapower> BluesKaj: cannot blank, the disk have Windows
<BluesKaj> heh. ok that's why, looks like Windows owns the whole disk
<tugapower> wird, on mint such thing dont happen
<tugapower> and why would windows have the whole disk ? disk its GPT, partition its ext4, last time checked windows does not use ext4 stuff :D
<BluesKaj> windows doesn
<BluesKaj> tt see ext4.
<tugapower> even more
<tugapower> dolphin can use the windows partition it self
<tugapower> can write to the partition
<BluesKaj> anyway, gotta go for 10 mins or so, power utlity is here to do some switching...bbl
<tugapower> tested prior to change the new partition owner to my user
<mind_sage> hi everyone
<mind_sage> ...hello?
<tugapower> mind_sage: hi
<tugapower> fdp
<tugapower> wrong typo
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> Anyone using #numlockx package in Kubuntu?
<viewer|67> Hi, recently I upgrade my Kubuntu but to do it, auto delete Clementine between others apps. Someone know why? Sorry for my english.
<Metamorphosis> viewer |67 try this: sudo apt-get install clementine
<viewer|67> yes, I re install it, but I wanna know why the upgrade delete this and other programs.
<Metamorphosis> I'd never experienced such thing. Even when I moved from Gnome to KDE all of my Gnome apps were retained and present.
<genii> If you jumped versions of *buntu it will usually disable any PPAs first and revert back to using stock repositories. This is so it doesn't get caught in some dependency hell by outside libraries
<viewer|67> I dont upgrade the system, just upgrade from the update checker.
<viewer|67> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/c488040e8144f04ea1918b1b28f722e0/WhatsApp%20Image%202020-03-30%20at%2012.25.22.jpeg
<viewer|67> Is not a problema, but I am surprised and wanna know if this apps are dangerous or something. I dont think so, but....
<BluesKaj> it's called the package manager
<IrcsomeBot> <kemmydal> Can't set up my Google account with kontacts and kmail. Any help?
<masonbee-M1> <kemmydal> Are you on 18.04?
<mohamed_> hello
<troozers> Hi Gurus, having a problem with kubuntu on a touchscreen all-in-one (intel i915 integrated graphics)... it boots up but shows the screen essentially ripped into three (like a slightly detuned TV).... if I set "nomodeset" within GRUB it works ok.  Is there a better solution?
<sigNeon> what driver are you using for your GPU?
<troozers> two tics, just rebooting the box following a update
<troozers> xserver-xorg-video-intel (i9150
<troozers> lsmod = i915
<sigNeon> have you ran the kubuntu driver app?
<sigNeon> driver manager
<troozers> yep, didn't find anything
<troozers> is there a cli version of that command I can run again?
<sigNeon> Search Results
<sigNeon> Web results
<sigNeon>  
<sigNeon> kubuntu-driver-manager
<sigNeon> ??
<sigNeon> maybe that?
<troozers> nope, not displaying any drivers that i need to install
<troozers> (ubuntu-drivers devices)
<xubuntu> hi
#kubuntu 2020-03-31
<user|56297> KEKW after this week update on 19.10 black screen, so TRASH
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have just shot myself in the foot!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Figuratively.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have a Kubuntu 18.04 box. Until today 2 users: User1 and user2. User1 is admin and user2 just a normal user without admin privileges. On cold boot the box would boot into a user2 session automatically. Today I deleted user2 because I no longer needed it. Then reboot and now I get only a Plasma cursor with no desktop. I can switch to tty2 and login as user1 but I do not know where to go from here. Can anyone help me please? I want
<IrcsomeBot> to get into a plasma session of user1.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning
<sreek> how upload using php code with file permissions in ubuntu
<tangarora__> I thought they were going to fix kio in the latest kde so it would work like Gnome, Windows, Mac... so you can work with large media files on a file share without it insisting on downloading it first...
<masonbee-M1> <Linuxophil> Can't you manually disable autologin in /etc/sddm.conf?
<masonbee-M1> <Linuxophil> Just tried here. If I enable autologin it writes my username in sddm.conf under [autologin] so try removing that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks a lot, masonbee-M1! I will try that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @tangarora: the KDE devs tried. The ball is in googles half for the time being.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jukebohi> Hiya BluesKaj and others
<mind_sage> hello
<BluesKaj> hi jukebohi, mind_sage
<mind_sage> are you all looking forward to kubuntu 20.04?
<BluesKaj> already there, but I'm a kubuntu tester so it comes with the territory
<jukebohi> I'm having a Kubuntu 18.04.4 act up (doing weird shit, bugs appearing out of nowhere) and I'm trying to determine what caused this. The Kubuntu should be a clean install (unless the stick is somehow corrupts), but I worry that a possibly corrupt Windows 10 may be corrupting the Kubuntu. Does malware that will corrupt Linux from Windows when Windows is started exist?
<BluesKaj> not really jukebohi
<BluesKaj> perhaps more detail about your issues would help
<jukebohi> For example one bug was that suddenly the KDE Wallet started asking a password for the default wallet, but no password was ever set.
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, that could be a new upgraded "feature" for kwallet, especially if you haven't specified uasage or not
<mind_sage> I know what you mean, I had many problems with kubuntu (internal mic not working, dolphin file search not working, no easy out-of-the-box multi-language support), but now I managed to solve most issues and I prefer it over windows... I just hope it doesn't break, or I might switch to vanilla ubuntu (hoping that it's better)...
<BluesKaj> mind_sage, you'll be pleased to hear dolphin file search works well on 20.04 Focal, and most audio issues that I've seen in the past are fixed as well
<mind_sage> I've been hoping for that!
<mind_sage> so it's truly an everything-works kind of experience, like windows?
<BluesKaj> dunno about windows, i haven't used it much over the yrs
<mind_sage> I switched from windows to kubuntu two days ago
<mind_sage> I don't miss the sluggish performance, but I do miss the ease of use, tbh
<BluesKaj> mind_sage, one thing about Kubuntu, it doesn't insult your intelligence and peoblem solving abilities and it's much more flexible than windows can ever hope to be..
<mind_sage> I'm all aboard the FOSS philosophy and community-based projects, but I don't hate Windows at all
<mind_sage> the thing is, I never had problems with windows, but I decided to drop it because I prefer the ideas behind linux (and the VERY noticeable performance boost)
<mind_sage> I'm not a technical user eiter, so I'm all for very user-friendly solutions
<mind_sage> I do agree that it is flexible, even though it doesn't have as much software (but it can do more and perform better with what it has, though)
<BluesKaj> mind_sage, you'll find that most linux users don't hate windows, they just prefer independence and control over their OSs
<mind_sage> (just my noob thoughts haha)
<mind_sage> that I can agree with, such as controlling updates, customisation, and being free to uninstall everything
<mind_sage> .
<user|81879> hi guys
<viewer|10> hi
<BluesKaj> hi viewer|10
<viewer|10> how to use the cut command to display users sorted by last name?
<BluesKaj> users, where?
<viewer|10> 43/5000
<viewer|10> users in the system using a terminal
<viewer|10> I mean how to display users created in the system using the cut command and sort them by last name?
<mind_sage> hey, does anyone know how I can reinstall the discover software centre?
<mind_sage> it's missing for some reason
<RikMills> sudo apt install plasma-discover
<viewer|10> how to use the cut command to display users sorted by last name?
<viewer|10> in terminal
<viewer|10> ??
<wellingtonf> oi
<felipe> opa
<mind_sage> it says
<mind_sage> Package plasma-discover is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mind_sage> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mind_sage> is only available from another source
<mind_sage> However the following packages replace it:
<mind_sage>   plasma-discover-common
<mind_sage> sorry, the terminal info is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BNwsnFG3fV/
<RikMills> mind_sage: plasma-discover package is available in the repos in every supported release, so I would guess your sources have got messed up
<mind_sage> how can I repair that?
<Kirigaia> opa
<DeadW3ll> bom dia
<user|85779> Having some issues with my system locking up when compiling java, have to restart.  This happens every time.  kbuntu 19.10 plasma 5.18.3
<user|85779> I watched htop and cpu/memory usage looks fine.  I dont see much in journalctl
<user|85779> seems more like plasma is slowly locking up, until eventually I can't interact with anything at all
<professor_mad_do> hi i have one problem i keep getting this error messages https://pasteboard.co/J1ETOOH.png
<professor_mad_do> how can i solved that
<professor_mad_do> ??
<BluesKaj> professor_mad_do, it asks you to reboot, so do so
<professor_mad_do> BluesKaj: i did but keep showing up
<professor_mad_do> BluesKaj: look the output of dmesg
<professor_mad_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pycwpB22KD/
<diogenes_> professor_mad_do, If you don't need baloo you can even disable it.
<professor_mad_do> diogenes_: how can i disable baloo
<professor_mad_do> ??
<diogenes_> professor_mad_do, run: ls ~/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<professor_mad_do> diogenes_: there is nothing there to show
<diogenes_> ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> "To disable Baloo, open the System Settings application and then in the Workspace Appearance and Behavior section, select Desktop Search. This opens the Configure Desktop Search window."
<oerheks> Uncheck the check box on this page, Enable Desktop Search, apply, done
<professor_mad_do> diogenes_: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JssVXFt4j2/
<oerheks> there are more services you might want to look at http://www.linux-databook.info/?page_id=3728
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: but what is baloo and what it does to my system
<professor_mad_do> ?
<oerheks> oh, it is all written there, search and indexing
<diogenes_> yes you can do what oerheks suggests also you can add Hidden=true in /etc/xdg/autostart/baloo_file.desktop
<oerheks> if you disable it, it can take longer for a file/app to show up, that is all
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: ok but it is ok to disable
<professor_mad_do> ?
<diogenes_> also by disabling it, your CPU will breath more easily.
<masonbee-M1> Only until the database is built from what i have noticed.
<oerheks> masonbee-M1 +1
<oerheks> i would give baloo more diskspace. nobody writes about that
<masonbee-M1> oerheks: I never thought to do that. I just turn it off until I have the time as install. https://masonbee.nz/baloo-file-index-and-extraction-problems/
<professor_mad_do> so baloo issue is a common error
<professor_mad_do> ??
<oerheks>  no, just impatients of the user.
<rojo> sup
<masonbee-M1> The initial database takes a long time to build if you have a lot of stuff or low processing power. After that it works OK although I still run into folder search situations where having kfind installed is a better way to search.
<professor_mad_do> i also noticed that the errors happend when i upgrade to kernel 5.3.0-45
<diogenes_> masonbee-M1, doesn't it require a database update each time you copy/modify name/create a new file? just like mlocate?
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: Dunno. It's pretty bad at finding things though. I just tried again to check. Searched orange in a folder where there is a text file that is old and has the word in it and nothing. Searched for the name of the text file and still nothing.
<diogenes_> masonbee-M1, yeah, that's why i prefer find -name ...
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: What is -name?
<diogenes_> msalvatore, find . -iname.
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: Oh, you mean with find?
<diogenes_> sorry masonbee-M1 ^^^
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: ok
<diogenes_> yes find command
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: All good. Made me look. :)
<diogenes_> i don't like file indexers, they only waste resources in vain.
<masonbee-M1> diogenes_: I quite like the ones that look inside files. A good directory structure does the rest. It's when I am looking for something I vaugely remember maybe only a couple of words in a file. Baloo works fine in the app menu but doesn't seem to work on dolphin on mine.
<urbanfbi> Hi, is it possible to add a static ip adress (in addition to the DHCP address)? And if yes, how is the best way to archive that in Kubuntu? I have some virtual machines and want them to talk to my host. The DHCP address might change, so I would have to change it in the virtual machines as well. I want to prevent that by configuring a fix address, while keeping the DHCP for accessing the internet
<masonbee-M1> urbanfbi: you can't fix the ip address at the DHCP server? eg; you can usually fix an ip address in your router.
<oerheks> macfilter
<masonbee-M1> urbanfbi: Are you using virtualbox?
<urbanfbi> @masonbee-M1: I'm using a laptop. The DHCP server changes, depending how where I connect to the internet/network
<urbanfbi> @masonbee-M1: minikube with kvm
<masonbee-M1> urbanfbi: Ahhh, no idea then.
<urbanfbi> @masonbee-M1: thanks anyway :-)
<giuseppe_> Ciao a tutti
<Metamorphosis> Discover is almost unresponsive when I click on a .deb package. It doesn't do anything. Kubuntu 18.04.4
<professor_mad_do> another issue i have is i can not update the current firmware with fwupd it give me no output
<professor_mad_do> here the screenshot
<professor_mad_do> https://pasteboard.co/J1FFTDC.png
<oerheks> error is clear, only in UEFI mode
<oerheks> if you installed this kubuntu in legacy-bios mode, no fix.
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: sorry im a beginner what is UEFI MODE
<professor_mad_do> ??
<oerheks> UEFI is the now Bios.
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> without UEFI mode, there is no way to push updates to a bios or such
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: so that is a upgrade for the bios
<professor_mad_do> ??
<oerheks> Yes, i think so.,
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: ok and what do you mean if i install kubuntu in legacy-bios mode
<professor_mad_do> ??
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> Hi. … Ist it possible to install the KUbuntu on m2-memory???
<oerheks> your bios gives 2 options, to boot the installer, legacy bios ór uefi.
<oerheks> you hava chosen not-uefi, most likely
<oerheks> only a re-install in UEFi mode fixes this update issue
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: oh i didnt know about those bios options i just install it by default so in the next install you suggest UEFI mode
<professor_mad_do> ??
<oerheks> jups
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: so maybe i have this error
<professor_mad_do> look here
<professor_mad_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Syb5ccXhfW/
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: do you think those machine error are from the bios options
<professor_mad_do> ??
<oerheks> maybe those errors occure, because you have not the latest bios?
<oerheks> check your motherboard vendor manual, howto update
<professor_mad_do> oerheks: i recenctly update my bios
<professor_mad_do> i dont think is out of date
<Guest_62> hi guys
<Guest_22> hello
<masonbee-M1> For those that would like to know, or contribute, it looks like there is a clementine release in the making https://builds.clementine-player.org/ubuntu-bionic/
<masonbee-M1> Scroll down to 1.4
<Guest_22> i wanna ask
<Guest_22> can i install kubuntu from my 2GB usb flash? or it size is too small?
<masonbee-M1> Kubuntu 18.04 looks to be 1.8GB so that would be fine but 20.04 release builds are over 2gb currently.
<IrcsomeBot> saveriobrancaccio was added by: saveriobrancaccio
<IrcsomeBot> <saveriobrancaccio> Hi guy, I just installer kubuntu 19.10 on my laptop and I Havel the folder view bit I can't see default icons on my desktop like trash, home, etc. Any suggestion to see them?
<IrcsomeBot> <saveriobrancaccio> While searching a solution and waiting for some advice, I hear some music of a great artist of my town (PINO DANIELE) http://icy.unitedradio.it/Daniele.mp3
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Saverio, right click on  desktop,  Configure desktop, Wall Paper tab, Layout dropdown, select folder view.
#kubuntu 2020-04-01
<kubuntu-tester90> i'm now a happy user of 20.04 from the ISO downloaded today.    It was a long process, so I would prefer to incrementally update from this point on. Will I miss something.  I've already tried out a lot of my apps and tool compilations, and have not seen any major (or even minor) things, so bravo team!
<IrcsomeBot1> Diana Lewis was added by: Diana Lewis
<valorie> kubuntu-tester90, that will work
<lordievader> Good  morning
<lsd> where is export QTDIR="your Qt dir"
<lsd> under kubuntu 19.10
<user|91256> kubuntu minimum system requirements?
<Metamorphosis> user
<Metamorphosis> at least 1 GHz 64-bit processor, at least 1 GB of system memory, at least 9 GB of free disk space
<Metamorphosis> Please note that the minimum requirements were last mentioned in 12.04 release note, and has since not found in release note of newer releases. The minimum requirements for newer releases are unofficial and subject to testing on real hardware or in a virtual machine (VM).
<user|91256> Ok. Thank you
<Mmike> Hoi! I'm trying kubuntu focal daily image and running into installer issues - where is the best place to report/talk about those? ('Wizzard' object has no attribute 'ubuntu_drivers' is the python exception the installer throws)
<RikMills> Mmike: already reported and a fix on the way
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> https://knome.org/
<BluesKaj> ok, April fool's day joke..... good one tho :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <saveriobrancaccio> @DarinMiller, Already done but icons are not visible, is there a way to reset this folder view?
<jukebohi> Is having FireFox do a "save as" dialogue for downloaded files instead of just putting in Downloads a FireFox thing or an OS thing?
<jukebohi> I mean I'd like this behaviour to be
<user|96143> Hi, i got an error installing Kubuntu "El paquete 'grub efi amd64 signed no se pudo instalar en /target durante la instalacion"
<BluesKaj> saveriobrancaccio, click on the desktop. choose configure desktop, then choose layout
<BluesKaj> !english | user|96143,
<ubottu> user|96143,: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dragnslcr> jukebohi- that's a Firefox setting
<jukebohi> Ok thanks Dragnslcr
<IrcsomeBot1> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> (Photo, 609x642) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MX5pjfBX/file_26538.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> Encountered on 20.04 installer. Filed a bug @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @avinash512, Already reported and fixed in next ISO
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @RikMills, Thanks to you in fact
<Mmike> RikMills, thnx! Do you have the url to the bugreport handy?
<Mmike> oh, I see it :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1869992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity OEM crashes during Kubuntu install on WIFI menu" [Critical,Fix released]
<Mmike> RikMills, thnx! Btw, how often is the ISO updated?
<franzpow_> Hello I need help. I tried i3 today and tried to install polybar. I noticed that It wasn't available as a .deb package but I found a package on github. I installed it and when I rebooted, it broke my system. I am not able to use plasma and I can use i3 but is seems that programs are not working
<RikMills> Mmike: at the moment whenever it needs to be to get a crucial fix in. there is one building right now
<franzpow_> At the moment this polybar destroyed it status bar
<Mmike> RikMills, neat, thnx :)
<franzpow_> Destroyed the*
<franzpow_> Right now I can't use my machine.  Anyone could help me?
<IrcsomeBot1> federyou was added by: federyou
<mind_sage> hello
<Pritanjan> Hi.. I tried installing kubuntu 18.04 LTS, its installs all fine with the recommended settings. Then reboots to complete the installation as well. But just when I try to use it later on, it just won't boot up anymore.
<Pritanjan> The ubuntu logo comes on the screen and its highlight starts playing and then the system won't go ahead from there anywhere. I have tried re installing it several times in the past few days.
<mind_sage> hello everyone
<Pritanjan> Hi
<mind_sage> back to windows :(
<Pritanjan> Hi.. I tried installing kubuntu 18.04 LTS, its installs all fine with the recommended settings. Then reboots to complete the installation as well. But just when I try to use it later on, it just won't boot up anymore.
<Pritanjan> The ubuntu logo comes on the screen and its highlight starts playing and then the system won't go ahead from there anywhere. I have tried re installing it several times in the past few days.
<Pritanjan> Please tell me what do I do?
<oerheks> mind_sage, maybe !nomodeset is your fix
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<Pritanjan> Hi.. I tried installing kubuntu 18.04 LTS, its installs all fine with the recommended settings. Then reboots to complete the installation as well. But just when I try to use it later on, it just won't boot up anymore.
<Pritanjan> The ubuntu logo comes on the screen and its highlight starts playing and then the system won't go ahead from there anywhere. I have tried re installing it several times in the past few days.
<Pritanjan> Please tell me what do I do?
<mind_sage> switched back to windows...
<IrcsomeBot1> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot1> <Terminator_99> Hello while reboot my system it shows the #error initramfs unpacking faild : Decoding failed  … Message
<eeos> mind_sage: why?
<highsky_> Pritanjan: probably sth wrong w/ you graphic card or sth else, first you have to state your error and if you lacky you could find solution in the internet
<mind_sage> everything had to be set up manually, even the basics didn't work out of the box, and after a driver update the whole GUI shut down...
<eeos> mind_sage: what version are you using? I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit, everything working straight out of the box ....
<eeos> mind_sage: actually the manufacturer installs it for you if you need
<mind_sage> I used kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<mind_sage> (and tried ubuntu budgie 19.10 and debian 10 xfce before that)
<mind_sage> also, when I upgraded my RAM, the system simply didn't recognise it
<eeos> mind_sage: I am sorry to hear it!
<eeos> mind_sage: what system do you have?
<mind_sage> it's a lenovo legion gaming laptop
<mind_sage> I'm sorry too, I really wanted to like it and I'm very much aboard the FOSS philosophy
<eeos> mind_sage: I have a lenovo Yoga X1 Carbon , Lenovo installed Ubuntu at the factory
<eeos> mind_sage: (customised, so not very easy!)
<mind_sage> yeah, that does sound better
<mind_sage> so everything works out of the box
<mind_sage> but does your dolphin file search work?
<mind_sage> for me, that was the first sign that there was something broken about it :/
<professor_mad_do> what is the best mail client for kubuntu
<professor_mad_do> ??
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Nice joke guys...
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> https://knome.org/
<eeos> mind_sage: yes, it worked but I switch off everything I do not need so now it is switched off
<professor_mad_do> can i create multiple account with kmail
<professor_mad_do> ??
<IrcsomeBot1> ~¶₹@\/€$H ibrahim Evuti was added by: ~¶₹@\/€$H ibrahim Evuti
<IrcsomeBot1> <~¶₹@\/€$H ibrahim Evuti> https://cutt.ly/btYNYDm
<dinjo> italiani?
<professor_mad_do> i cant configure my gmail account with kmail give me authentication issue
<professor_mad_do> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/emdfp1/is_there_any_knowledge_of_when_this_gmailkmail/
<professor_mad_do> how can i solve that
<IrcsomeBot1> Dunovem was added by: Dunovem
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> How install zoom to kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> @Dunovem, utube..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> Sir how install zoom?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> Zoom meeting in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/204206269-Installing-Zoom-on-Linux
<masonbee-M1> https://zoomappdownload.com/zoom-for-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> (Photo, 509x438) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oRl5jHkZ/file_26586.jpg I I don't know what's wrong
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> @Dunovem, search from google bro
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> error cannot satisfy dependencies
<Gaedhealic> I installed a program in snap, and it crashes, so now I want to know how to use sudo in console to remove that program
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Zoom is working fine here on 19.10 and 20.04.  what version of kubuntu? 32 or 64b?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> @DarinMiller, 64b
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> 64 sir
<Gaedhealic> kubuntu 18.04 64b
<Gaedhealic> the snap package I want to remove is wickr (or wickrme)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> sir sorry can you help me us teamreviwer? sorry sir I am Just asking
<luyisimiger> hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dunovem> I tried installing it but it didn't work
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> using a terminal, navigate to the respective zoom download location and run: sudo dpkg -i zoom_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Report any errors.
<dani151515> hi, some interesting links to offer?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I also download teamviewer and installed here without issue.  Again I am running 20.04... will test each one shortly in a vm....
<masonbee-M1> Gaedhealic: sudo snap remove package-name
<masonbee-M1> <Dunovem> This should work
<masonbee-M1> <Dunovem> https://vitux.com/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot1> <METHD3ALER> Guys is there any ported version of Microsoft Teams for 32 bit system for linux?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Both teamviewer and zoom installed on an 18.04 vm without any issue.
<user|65547> Hi
<user|65547> which kernel is Kubuntu 19.10?
<user|65547> uname -a
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 5.3.xxx is I am not mistaken...
<Metamorphosis> Any good QT media players other than Dragon Player?
<RikMills> vlc
<RikMills> smplayer
<Metamorphosis> My vlc is acting strangely after the latest update
<Metamorphosis> https://img.susepaste.org/images/80628810.png
<Metamorphosis> The menus have moved to right and there are no options to restore them to their default place.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ensure to use a left to right language (i.e. not Hebrew or farsee?)
<Metamorphosis> I've always used English as the system language and I only used Farsi as an additional keyborad layout, but this is the first time I'm seeing such thing in over a decade.
<IrcsomeBot1> saveriobrancaccio was added by: saveriobrancaccio
<IrcsomeBot1> <saveriobrancaccio> https://twitter.com/saveriobran/status/1245453466761342977?s=19q
<IrcsomeBot1> <saveriobrancaccio> Having telegram, old visited forums, wiki... it's community dispersive 😥
<IrcsomeBot1> <saveriobrancaccio> Ubuntu and a lit of other top rated distros are modernizing the community tools adopting for example the efficient discourse.org platform, why don't you improve too?
<user|42298> Hi
<user|42298> Any antivirus recomandation ?
<dani151515> any good links to offer?
<theMetamorphosis> forget about antivirus on linux.
<theMetamorphosis> You are secure in linux as long as you keep your software updated and have a little common sense.
<oerheks> clamav and rkhunter are available.
<dani151515> can anyone suggest good channels for exchanging links?
<user|42298> what about comodo for linux
<qih> Anyone got a good recommendation for a PCIe16-based graphics card with 2 x HDMI outputs, good resolution, not after awesome, only for Development not Gaming?
<dani151515> development, are you into java, espacially jmonkeyengine,libgdx maybe?
#kubuntu 2020-04-02
<random11540267> hello
<random11540267> oh
<viktor_> is there a way to selectively auto-connect to bluethooth devices (i.e. not auto-connect to some)?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Terminator_99> @viktor_, Viktor   Pair your device with another Bluetooth device there after when they are in range they will connect automatically ..
<lordievader> Good morning
<habbo> hello my right click of my mouse not work (this is fault of the mouse) i want to know how can i do right click in alternative way usigin Kubuntu. Can anybody help me please?
<habbo> for exemple Super+Left click should be a nice way to do "right click" for me
<sonicx> hello
<sonicx> Im trying to find a linux that will support a old hp pavilion dv6000
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> hello everybody
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> hello guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> (Photo, 660x322) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0800vrX1/file_26623.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> i often se this message
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> how i can fix it
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> @lordievader, help me.. (
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> @workoutboyy, my ram is 4 gb
<lordievader> workoutboyy: What is the output of `top -o '%MEM' -b 1 -n 1`?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mind_sage> will the new kubuntu 20.04 solve some of the previous issues it had? what will be new?
<BluesKaj> mind_sage, ask in #ubuntu+1 chat, that's the prerelease chat
<mind_sage> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @masonbee-M1> <Linuxophil, Mason, sorry, Life got in the way of answering. Your tip helped! That was exactly the kind of help I wanted! One sudo nano /etc/sddm.conf later I was up and running. I just substituted the user2 entry with user1 and everything was fine! Many thanks to you!
<IrcsomeBot1> Nguyễn Hưng was added by: Nguyễn Hưng
<IrcsomeBot1> <Nguyễn Hưng> 黑产
<IrcsomeBot1> prathamesh_d was added by: prathamesh_d
<IrcsomeBot1> <prathamesh_d> hello all, … can IRC members view the message posted in this group ?
<Guest87703> hi
<Guest87703> hi
<tobiaaa> xP
<tobiaaa> lol
<tobiaaa> uh
<tobiaaa> .
<tobiaaa> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <prathamesh_d> nice :D
<eeos> Hi everybody! Has anyone ever tried to add google scholar to the list of web shortcuts?
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @RikMills, Hi Rik. Is the next iso out?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The current one from last night has not needed to be changed so far.
<eeos> Hi everybody! Has anyone ever tried to add google scholar to the list of web shortcuts? I do not seem to be able to get it right ....
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @RikMills, thanks
<eeos> or at least anyone who knows where the webshortcuts are stored in kde, so that one can modify them manually .... the interface is pretty bad and crashes very often!
<tugapower> anyone here on 20.04 that use filezilla ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I am on 20.04 and I use filezilla but not on 20.04.... (I use it on window at work).
<vidoc19> hi. I have these USB headphones that do work when I test, however kubuntu won't route audio thru them
<tugapower> no good then, needs to be specific on 20.04
<eeos> Oh solved!
<vidoc19> 18.04
<user|88171> Hi genii
<tugapower> vidoc19: expand the audio settings, go to advanced
<vidoc19> tugapower: done
<tugapower> check in advance settings
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> tugapower do you have a site I can test with filezilla to help solve the problem?
<vidoc19> tugapower: thank you
<tugapower> vidoc19: the same happens to me when have 2 monitors attached to laptop, both have audio out, and audio manager hide one, and need to go trough advance to make it work
<tugapower> DarinMiller: dont have issue connecting
<tugapower> can use terminal to connect without issue
<tugapower> and like said, even filezilla works good, but first need to type in terminal ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa , type me password , and then filezilla works flawsely
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oh, gotcha.... hmmmm
<tugapower> this step on 18.04 would not be required because filezilla would prompt me my password to unlock the ssh keys and then connect
<tugapower> talking of the exact same filezilla version
<tugapower> the only change was 18.04 to 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> What version of filezilla?  my 18.04 vm shows 3.28 where 20.04 shows 3.46.3
<tugapower> DarinMiller: using latest 3.47.2.1 like usual use
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> wooo, 3.47.2.1 fixes hidpi issues... nice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Many years since I used that!
<user|88171> Hey genii
<IrcsomeBot1> <prathamesh_d> Even after adding files to ~/Templates folder, I am unable to view them in Context Menu > New option. … This worked on GNOME, XFCE, Cinnamon DE, but doesnt on KDE Plasma. Is this a bug? … Kubuntu 19.10, Plasma Shell 5.16.5
 * genii slides user|88171 a coffee and then goes back to doing actual work while he's at work
<user|88171> genii  are u busy?
<genii> Yes, on and off for about the next 3 hours here. If you have a support question, best to just say what the issue is into the main channel here, and someone may be able to tackle it
<dani> have you tried to delete, format a usb-bootable disk in kubuntu?
<dani> no its not working in dophin, its not working in any standard ubuntu file manager
<dani> are they crazy???? what for *hitheads are doing such retarded things? should i turn on windows to just right click on the usb-drive to format it, doesnt matter what it contains
<dani> very funny, people telling about this issues on forums and the answers are do install these or that
<user|88171> genii the last time you told me that if I did not solve a problem with kubuntu, I would look for you. I had not had time before, but I hope to solve it
<user|88171> if you are busy tell me when to look for you again
<tugapower> dani: same issue for me
<tugapower> even the kde partiion manager will close if select usb pen drive
<genii> user|88171: Currently it is just after 2pm here, my work will finish at 5pm local time... so in another 3 to 3 and a half hours from now is a better time
<dani> @tugapower its just soooo retarded,cant believe it...
<user|88171> Ok I send you a message in 3 hours, thanks
<tugapower> but its not also the only issue, if format a partition, cannot write to that partition after format
<tugapower> need to issue chwon to that partition my user to be hable to write over there
<dani> :) ...
<tugapower> seems this issue only affects usb pen drive, just attached a usb ssd and partition manager does not crash
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> USB drive management is definitely more complex than windows.    Closest method to match windows is to use Partition Manager to create new ms dos partition on the desired usb drive, then create an exfat partition.
<dani> you are very motivated to figure things out, not bad, i dont have the pation for that
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If ext4 or other linux file system is used, then additional permissions must be set (definitely not "friendly" for anyone but an admin)
<genii> user|88171: Actually, I just remembered that I have to go buy cat food after work today before the Pet Valu closes at 6pm, so by the time I go there and return, more like 4-4 1/2 hours :(
<dani> thx for answers i hope someday such things will work user-friendly
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 822x527) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/maA9yOns/file_26657.jpg
<tugapower> DarinMiller: if you format something, the normal behabiour its expect to acess after the format
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 800x513) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xaurS40t/file_26658.jpg
<tugapower> DarinMiller: for me on 20.04 its not possible
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 800x513) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/x76m0XlR/file_26659.jpg
<tugapower> as soon select the usb drive on kde partition manager, it closes
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> All screenshots above were done on 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller grabbing another USB drive...
<tugapower> https://i.imgur.com/VohDl6S.png
<tugapower> https://i.imgur.com/6VKPcAw.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Hmmm could be a bad USB drive... I just tried 2 other drives: https://imgur.com/a/lgUKwhx
<tugapower> as soon the usb pen drive ( Store n Go Drive ) is clicked, it closes the partition manager and gives error
<tugapower> the error report pop ups
<tugapower> well, can use just fine on dolphin that usb drive, windows also have no issue formating
<dani> hihi the kde partition manager is also funny, you must figure out that there is a button "apply" in the left corner to make things happen!
<tugapower> DarinMiller: even my android tablet reads just fine that usb drive
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very strange...
<dani> after format the partition, i crated a new one with ntfs fs and now it works, but seriously its toooooo complicated
<tugapower> let me see with gparted, jest to be with conscience clean
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Have you tried mkfs? https://askubuntu.com/questions/86890/how-to-completely-reformat-a-usb-using-fdisk
<tugapower> https://i.imgur.com/yPB0vOw.png
<tugapower> Gparted was straigh forward creating an new partion table
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I have seen corrupted partition wreck havoc on gui apps and command line was the only way for force fix it.  One repaired, other methods would work fine.
<tugapower> https://i.imgur.com/nq17wAk.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Cool.  Try to repeat in KDE partition manager.  If it still fails, please file a bug.
<tugapower> well, kde manager no longer crash now
<dani> can you "see", open fat32 in dophin? i couldnt, so i made ntfs
<dani> dolphin
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes, corrupted partition table.  I have seen windows handle comprised tables that cause linux tool to choke.  Sometimes checkdsk will also fix similar issues.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> compromised^
<tugapower> formated the usb pen drive to ext4 and cannot write the that pen drive
<tugapower> https://i.imgur.com/MT2ZWxc.png
<tugapower> onlu user root and group root can write to that usb drive
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> this is where linux is very "unfriendly"
<tugapower> why linux ? Been using Linux for so many years and never faced such thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> on the conmmand line, go to /media/<user>
<tugapower> the first time appeared to me is on Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ext4 always default to root user as owner on initial creation.  You must manually set who owns and rw the drive when using native linux file systems.
<tugapower> since when ?
<tugapower> like said, kubuntu 20.04 was the first time this appered to me
<tugapower> been fomating for so long, never needed to take ownership of the newly usb drive formated
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ever since gnome on 7.10 I have had to manually set permission of USB drives with native linux files systems.  If someone has a easier way, I would be happy to learn.
<user|88171> Ok genii tell me when can I send you a message
<tugapower> well, Linux Mint does not require such thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> this kind of folders are default folders used by system, some systems simply hide them while Kubuntu shows it to you
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> using ext4?  and what tool?
<tugapower> gparted, disk
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
<tugapower> both this tools on Linux mint format and you dont need then to chwon the formated disk
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> They must default chmod +X+R+W when usb drives are formatted... a most excellent default behavior (but I have never seen it).
<tugapower> no idea then, maybe was too long with mint, been using mint since 2006
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> https://www.howtogeek.com/282374/what-is-the-lostfound-folder-on-linux-and-macos/
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> Mint probably just hides it
<tugapower> never faced such issue with formating drives and not being hable to acess
<tugapower> salvaconnome: hides what ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> https://mintguide.org/other/860-lostfound-what-is-this-directory-for.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> the folder
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> the folder is there but not visible to users
<tugapower> and what that folder have to do with the format thing you are talking ?
<tugapower> *you > we
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> in the image you posted there was the lost+found folder. I thought you were talking about not being able to view/delete/edit the content or the folder itself
<tugapower> just formated an usb pen drive of 4gb , that folder is created and is present on usb drive, but cannot copy files unless take ownership of that newly formated created usb drive
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> well that IS weird behavior
<tugapower> not according to @DarinMiller
<tugapower> for me it is wird as fu**
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> you should be able to write on a pen drive without taking ownership, I mean, you should have default ownership of a pen drive you just formatted
<tugapower> exactely
<tugapower> but this is not happening on Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> Never had this problem on my Kubuntu / Manjaro KDE systems
<tugapower> no idea how it as on 18.04 , but mint on 18.04 base if you format something you can acess without the need of taking ownership
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> did you used a command or a program to format? which one?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Even with native linux file systems?  NTFS, exfat, and fat32 work fine. but on *buntu distro, the user must always set owner and permissions once USB is formatted with native linux file systems.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> true, I never formated a pendrive un ext*
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> my pendrives are always FAT or NTFS for compatibility issues
<tugapower> forget pen drive, my laptop have 2 SSD, one is enterely to linux , the other have windows and one last 100Gb partiion also dedicated to linux
<tugapower> this partiiton happens the same as the usb if formated to linux fs
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> Hard Drives behave differently than Pen Drives
<tugapower> but on mint for example, like said before, no matter the fs you format, if you format you are the owner and have acess to write after formated
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/422656/how-to-make-an-ext4-formatted-usb-drive-with-full-rw-permissions-for-any-linux-m
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Installation scripts set permission during the install process.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> what is your purpose of formatting a pendrive on ext*?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I usually use partition manager, use dolphin to initiate the mount after the drive is formatted, navigate to /media/$USER/ on command line and then run the chown commands.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> https://askubuntu.com/questions/954842/flash-drive-ext4-permissions-across-computers-issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Or, I just use exfat and not worry about it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I use exfat or ntfs for transfering files since it is easier for me to have a flash drive that is accessible from *any* computer
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> USB drives and linux tools are not very refined for native linux files systems.  Linux file system are designed for servers and multi-user enviro.  Thus, I had set my expectations accordingly a long time ago.
<user|88171> Hi genii are you free???
<simon_> hi
<simon_> if you run 20.04 and gnome, can you see the font Terminus installed?
<simon_> it's installed off repo, it shows fine in kde but i cannot locate it in gnome :O
<user|88171> Hey genii are you free???
<simon_> gnome or any gtk applications. or Qt while run under the gnome
<genii> user|88171: I have a bit of time now, if you can describe what you need assistance with
#kubuntu 2020-04-03
<abir_> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I am sitting in Australia and my download of focal fossa daily is creeping away with 350KB/s. Are there any Australian mirrors?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> sudo software-properties-qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> nm, you asking about a mirror...
<IrcsomeBot1> Ankush Gandhi was added by: Ankush Gandhi
<genii> au.archive.ubuntu.com seems to exist
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> Hey i want to backup my os with my settings and installed apps how can i do it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> I am new to linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> geni, that mirror has neither 20.04 nor kubuntu that I could find...
<oerheks> standard there is kbackup
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Linuxophil, I was going to recommend a bit torrent as an alternative but I am unable to find 20.04 for Kubuntu...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Yeah.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Ankush Gandhi, Anyone ??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, But for whatever reason, after about 50% of the download, the speed jumped to my usual 4MB/s. The general speed of my internet connection was never affected.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Ankush Gandhi, Hi Ankush! Which OS do you use?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Linuxophil, Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Ankush Gandhi, The best in my opinion is clonezilla!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Best program to backup whole partitions/OSs.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Linuxophil, Does It will backup my setting and app also??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Ankush Gandhi, Yes, have a look at how it works. You boot from a USB drive and then you choose to backup either a partition or a harddrive. Everything on it will be saved.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> there are some good youtube tutorials around.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Linuxophil, Ohk i'll watch thanks for the help ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If you just need to preserve the list of manually installed apps, use this command to list: apt-mark showmanual
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @DarinMiller, Yes!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> Anything for settings and customisation
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If you want to retain custom settings for app, turn on hidden files in dolphin and copy the app config folders that you want to preserver.  Some configs may be buried in subfolders such as .config or .local/share
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @DarinMiller, Thanks a lot brother 😁
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 😃
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> I have 1 more question?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> Can i connect display with a dock using thunderbolt 3 port on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Maybe with the latest 5.6 kernel, but kernel install would be a manual process (download 4 files and use dpkg -i to install).  I recommend trying 20.04 using live boot before trying the 5.6 kernel....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @DarinMiller, Ohk i'll try this very soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 20.04 only has the 5.4 kernel though, and thunderbolt support just started appearing in the 5.5 kernel if I am not mistaken....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @DarinMiller, Ohk thank again
<IrcsomeBot1> <Eickmeyer> @DarinMiller not sure if you got the news, but 20.04 Beta is a bit delayed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040957.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Oh, no I had not heard of the beta delay... good to know...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Ankush Gandhi, My pleasure entirely! Have fun with Kubuntu and always come back if you have a question!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Linuxophil, Sure
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> guys i think linux isnt for me🤦🏿‍♂️😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> coz i use local servers like Xampp
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> but i think wind better than linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <workoutboyy> 😂
<lordievader> Those can also run on Linux. Even better, Lamp stacks are quite common.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> I want to use a gesture swipe down with 3 finger for desktop (ctrl+f12)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> I tried libinput gestures
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OdyyV24H/file_26699.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ankush Gandhi> @Ankush Gandhi, But not working
<Huntzargis> hi all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tugapower> add widgets its not opening, no erros pop up, nothing
<tugapower> could be missing something ?
<Geana_needs_help> Hello there
<Geana_needs_help> I need help with Kubuntu 19.10 installed on a Samsung laptop. I cannot find the wifi network that is used in my hostel but I am able to connect to the hotspot on my phone. Need help with this
<tugapower> interesting, further info, if press add widgets on my main display nothing happens, but if press add widgets on my second monitor, the option appear on my main monitor, wtf
<user|14696> Hi
<user|14696> I5 4th gen is enough ?
<Geana_needs_help> my phone connects seamlessly to the hostel wifi but my laptop cannot even detect it on the kubuntu 19.10. I am new to Linux - could somebody help me/walk me through it?
<user|25954> Hey Genii are you busy
<genii> user|25954: Mostly
<genii> If you can give a description of your issue, I can try to assist ( or others may) ...just don't expect timely responses :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<user|25954> yesterday I looked for you at the time you indicated but you did not answer me
<user|25954> Ok I simply cannot enter the graphical interface of kubuntu, a terminal appears to me and I cannot access
<user|25954> The above happened because I changed from the nvidia driver to the nouveau driver, and I did the above because in a kernel update my system ran out of sound
<genii> I seem to remember something about this
<user|25954> And the last time I asked you, what commands can I enter in order to enter the graphical interface
<genii> Ah right. The problem however, is that it should already be trying to do this by default, so there wouldn't really be any command there which would somehow suddenly start working
<IrcsomeBot> Alang59 was added by: Alang59
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> I'm a Neon user
<genii> user|25954: The procedure to follow here would be to try and get the proper NVidia driver installed and working, and make sure the nouveau driver is purged
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> I have a problem with a parameter
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Translucidity in settings doesn't work anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> Fwd from Alang59: Can someone help me with that ? https://pastebin.com/ijzjPRjt
<genii> user|25954: Which Kubuntu version is this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alang59> @genii, This is the last version of KDE Neon. Ubuntu 18.04 based.
<user|25954> 18-04 LTS
<user|25954> Kernel 5.3.0-42    guess
<genii> user|25954: So please use a pastebin to put the results of command: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*    ... and command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list   ...and give the URL here. If there are files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   the contents of those files also may be useful to put in the same pastebin.
<user|25954> Ok
<user|25954> I need to get out of here to enter the damaged system
<user|25954> I will connect here with my cell phone
<user|94152> genii with ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<user|94152> Appears me a so large list of repositories installed that I cant copy to my cellphone
<genii> user|94152: Can the affected machine still access the internet? If  so we can do it from there by commandline.
<genii> user|94152: If you issue: ping -c 5 8.8.8.8         ...does it get a response back from Google's DNS server?
<user|94152> I can connect the machine to internet with sudo ifconfig
<genii> user|94152: After the machine is properly connected, make sure the package called pastebinit is installed with: sudo apt install pastebinit
<user|94152> Ok
<genii> ..it may say it is installed already. This is just to make sure it is.
<user|94152> Ok
<genii> user|94152: So next: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    ...and then please give the URL it returns to you, being careful to type it exactly as it appears on the machine
<user|94152> Ok
<user|97502> Hi
<user|97502> I5 4th gen can be enough for Kubuntu?
<user|97502> with ssd
<user|97502> ?
<user|94152> genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6JhzqVJ2sT/
<genii> user|94152: Thanks. You should issue: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    ...and then remove the hashmarks ( the # symbol) from in front of line 43, then press CTRL and X keys together. It will ask about saving the file, just hit the Enter ( or Return key depending on how your keyboard is labeled)
<user|94152> Ok
<user|86904> genni line numerdont appears
<user|86904> genii line number dont appears
<genii> user|86904: Change the line which reads: # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic partner    into: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic partner
<user|86904> Done I uncomment this line
<user|86904> I update now?
<genii> user|86904: Not yet :)    Next please issue the command: for x in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*;do echo "$x"; cat "$x"; echo; done |pastebinit
<genii> ..and give again the URL it tells you
 * genii wanders back to work again for 5-10 minutes
<user|86904> I put
<user|86904> I write: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*;do echo "$x"; cat "$x"; echo; done |pastebinit
<user|86904> And return illegal command line name
<genii> user|86904:    for x in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*;do echo "$x"; cat "$x"; echo; done |pastebinit
<user|86904> On /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<genii> It looks like you omitted the "for x in" part
<user|86904> I wrtite: for x in
<genii> user|86904: Let us do it one line at a time then. After the the first line the command prompt will change to this symbol: >       ...and then you type in each command and hit enter.
<genii> user|86904: So first, to type:  for x in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*;
<genii> user|86904: Then: do echo "$x";
<genii> user|86904: Then: cat "$x";
<genii> user|86904: Then: echo ;
<genii> user|86904: Then: done | pastebinit
<genii> ..hitting the Enter or Return after each line
<user|86904> Done but the cursor just blink
<user|86904> Returns nothing
<genii> Is it still sitting with > or did it return now to normal prompt?
<user|86904> No return to normal prompt.
<genii> Hit Enter key again
<user|63406> genii I cannot send photos in this chat via cell phone
<user|63406> the cursor only blinks in the same place
<user|63406> I can't send the screenshot here either
<genii> Hit Enter key again
<genii> If this happened on the last command, it may have lost connection to the internet and is waiting for pastebinit to either successfully finish, or time out
<user|63406> I press the enter key like 3 times and nothing
<genii> Is the >  still on the left, or just cursor
<user|63406> I cant send screenshots appears me that
<user|63406> App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit.
<user|63406> > does not appear
<genii> So in this case, if no > keep waiting for a few minutes longer. There may be many PPAs in the directory
<user|63406> when I type the first command and hit enter, the start of the cursor just goes ahead several spaces
<genii> Yes, that's normal
<genii> It should either: finish successfully and return to a normal prompt   or: eventually give an error which may tell us why so long
<user|63406> 125/5000
<user|63406> I think it does not appear through the terminal interface, the numbers of lines in nano do not appear and some other things do not appear.
<genii> nano does not number the lines normally. When you put things to a pastebin, the pastebin website does do this for you
<user|63406> I do not see the numbers of lines, I have seen that this terminal interface does not have as many functions as others
<genii> To make nano show numbering, when it is open you can use CTRL nd C together to toggle this feature
<user|63406> ok
<user|63406> log in with the computer here to send screenshot but I can not appear
<user|63406> App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit.
<genii> And then at the bottom middle it will tell you what line in the file the cursor is currently on
<genii> user|63406: This "App: AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz exceeds the limit" is not useful
<genii> This seems to be some message from the operating system of your phone
<user|63406> Ok this is the screenshot
<user|63406> https://imgur.com/MkDKY1B
<genii> The issue seems to be that you were not actually at a command promp when you typed this in
<genii> The yellow and blue at top left seems to indicate you are in some editor or other program
<user|63406> Yes I am, I only have fish installed with the budspencer theme
<user|63406> i need to change to bash
<genii> The commands I have given assume default shell
<user|63406> fish appears that way because the terminal cannot use powerfonts. I guess
<user|63406> Yes, in this case they assume fish, that's why I was asking if I should change to bash, I have noticed that some bash commands do not work in fish
<user|63406> genii I'll try with bash
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> How can i configure page on the task bar to be smaller the windows are quite large
<user|43721> genii I was able to run the command in bash
<user|43721> With bash appears me >
<user|43721> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pTJRDCdHjV/
<user|43721> But before to the pastebin link appears me
<user|43721> 'etc/apt/sources.list.d/*' : dont exist the file or directory
<genii> The contents of the pastebin indicate there were no exterior repositories installed. So that is fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Hu4n666> Fwd from Hu4n666: http://www.deezer.com/track/713632012
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> user|43721: Now to add the repository containing the latest Nvidia drivers, with command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<user|43721> Ok
<user|43721> I do that in the past
<user|43721> But I'll do it again
<genii> user|43721: Next is: sudo apt-get update
<genii> user|43721: Next is: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-440
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> user|43721: Did it finish installing the driver yet?
<user|43721> Nop
<user|43721> Returns that
<genii> user|43721: OK. Let me know when it does. Next will be the commands to make sure the nouveau driver will not get loaded
<user|43721> Thebsystem cant find the file
<user|43721> nvidia-graphics-drivers-440
<genii> user|43721: Did you make sure to issue the command: sudo apt-get update    ...first?
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list  ## or go wild; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<user|43721> Ok
<user|43721> Returns that
<genii> Actually, nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 would be the filename in the repository. The package will be named most likely xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440
<user|43721> nvidia-driver-440 are installed in the newest version (440.64-ubuntu0~0.18.04.2)
<user|43721> Return that. Nvidia driver are installed
<genii> user|43721: OK. Next, to blacklist the nouveau driver. For this: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> user|43721: And type there two lines. First line: blacklist nouveau
<genii> user|43721: Second line: options nouveau modeset=0
<genii> user|43721: After the second line, hit Enter 1 or 2 times. Then Ctrl and X together, and Enter to confirm the name of the file and exit nano
<genii> user|43721: Did this part go ok so far?
<user|43721> Done
<user|43721> File /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf was empty
<user|43721> But now have w lines
<genii> user|43721: Yes, that file should have been created by nano.
<user|43721> Done
<genii> ( if it did not exist previously )
<user|43721> Ok
<user|43721> 2 Lines was added
<genii> user|43721: Next, to make sure the login manager is installed. So to issue: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> The --reinstall part is so that if it is already installed, it will just make sure it gets new config files
<user|43721> Returns
<genii> user|43721: The system did not go from there to the login screen, but returned to a prompt?
<user|43721> Dont have sense the option order line《r》[of reinstall] combo with another options
<genii> ?
<user|43721> Done
<user|43721> sddm are installed
<user|43721> I justbremove the option reinstall
<user|43721> sddm was not installed
<valorie> ooo
<genii> user|43721: This is odd.
<valorie> genii: I had that happen to me in one hosed-up upgrade long ago
<user|43721> Odd what means odd. Englishbin not my mother language lol
<genii> user|43721: odd means unusual
<user|43721> Ok lol
<genii> user|43721: Well, now it is time to boot the machine from power off state. So from commandline: sudo shutdown -h now
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> user|43721: After it turns itself off, wait a minute and then press the power switch to power it back on
<genii> ..and then we will see what it does now
<user|43721> Ok
<genii> user|43721: Please let us know what happens
<user|43721> EUREKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<user|43721> hahaaaaaaaaa
<genii> ..well, that sounds hopeful :)
<user|43721> The problem was sddm
<user|43721> Was not installed
<genii> user|43721: Are you able to successfully login to the desktop now?
<user|43721> Yeahhh thank you so much genii
<user|43721> Really u re a genii
<genii> user|43721: Glad to be of assistance :)
<genii> user|43721: Did you check yet to see if your previous issue with sound is still there?
<genii> ...too late, heh
<user|17214> Hey genii Im sorry my internet signal is now terrible
<user|17214> I want to thank you again and I would like to know how I can be reciprocal with the valuable help you have given me
<user|17214> I would like to invite you a huge barrel of beer but I think you cannot
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> mmmmm.... beeer.....
<genii> user|17214: Is the sound working properly now? I recall there was some issue with that you mentioned
<user|17214> good question, I have not tried lol
<user|17214> no the sound doesn't work
<genii> user|17214: I'm not overly familiar with troubleshooting audio issues, unfortunately. There does seem to be times when setting it by the alsamixer program is required though
<genii> ( which is a program which runs at commandline )
<genii> Hm, kmix looks like it might be able to do this
<user|17214> nvidia this is the screenshot
<user|17214> https://imgur.com/GHz4c3h
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> (Photo, 1280x872) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DmgGegTb/file_26757.jpg Hey i am just going to ask a dumb question, i want a file manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> That show partiton on opening just like windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @Ankush Gandhi, I just want this shit in kubuntu, is there a way to customise dolphin like that
<user|17214> should i install kmix??
<genii> user|17214: I am tinkering with kmix now, it looks useful whether or not it helps with your general issue
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ankush Gandhi, I think partition manager might be the closest to showing that information, but it's definitely not a file manager...
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> maybe Nemo?
<genii> @Ankush Gandhi ... Dolphon shows the free space on bottom right
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> https://www.ubuntupit.com/linux-file-manager-reviewed-for-linux-users/
<genii> *Dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @genii, Ohk
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @salvaconnome, I'll try
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @DarinMiller, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or "traditional" method on the command line: df -lh
<leaftype> are there any unity-hud like things in kubuntu? It's still the biggest thing I miss from old unity
<user|17214> genii, installed a new kernel and a new libsound in several updates, I must restart, maybe with these new updates the problem is solved
<user|17214> I'll back
<genii> leaftype: ALT-F2 ?
<genii> ( Krunner)
<leaftype> genii: how is that at all like the hud...
<leaftype> alt-f2 is command prompt... isn't it?
<genii> leaftype: No, it brings up KRunner, where you type stuff in and it tries to understand what you are looking for
<leaftype> ah
<leaftype> in there a way to make it include the menus of the app you're working in?
<genii> leaftype: I'm not sure, I don't really use it extensively
<leaftype> if I'm in firefox and click alt+f2 (or alt-space, same thing?), and I type "save", I don't get an option to save anything
<genii> leaftype: FF has it's own shortcut for that anyhow, CTRL+S
<user|74267> genii with new kernel and libsound updates the sound is back
<genii> user|74267: Yay!
<user|74267> yeahhhhhhhhhhh thank you
<genii> The update is appreciated
<user|74267> I have a question, every time the volume is increased or decreased, an icon appeared in the middle of the screen that graphically indicated the volume level, that icon no longer appears every time I press the volume up or down. How can I install it again, How do I call it to install it again?
<genii> That sounds like some OSD feature ( On Screen Display )
<user|74267> yeah
<user|74267> how do i activate or reinstall?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @leaftype, Do you mean something like this: http://fasterland.net/activate-global-menu-kde-plasma-5-9.html
<user|74267> now that i realize the volume keys are not responding
<genii> user|74267: If these volume keys are special dedicated ones on your keyboard they may need to be mapped to this function
<leaftype> IrcsomeBot: well that's neat
<genii> @DarinMiller ah, nice
<user|74267> are the normal volume keys.
<leaftype> wait... that's just global menus... no that's not what I mean
<genii> user|74267: Where are these "normal volume keys" located?
<leaftype> searchable menus is what I mean, so I don't have to look for what I need among dozens of options
<leaftype> I used to use it a lot in Gimp when looking for different things - Ubuntu mate has a version built in as well
<user|74267> in the system tray an icon appears to configure the volume, when the sound problem happened that icon disappeared and in my confusion I installed another one. I don't know the name of the original program that handles that sound icon
<genii> user|74267: The normal one is just a widget called Audio Volume
<user|74267> I have a Rii X8 keyboard and on that keyboard there are two keys exclusively for sound
<user|74267> now this program is installed https://imgur.com/MLD66cO
<user|74267> Pulseaudio systemtary
<genii> I'm not familiar with that one
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @leaftype, Oh yes the menu search.... I don't think that was ever implemented in KDE. But I really like that idea.
<user|74267> I wonder if the program I uninstalled was kmix
<user|74267> the icon of a horn in the system tray is the one that handles kmix?
<user|74267> indeed, I had uninstalled kmix
<user|74267> now since kmix is installed, the icon appears and the volume keys are already used
<user|74267> Hey genii thank you so much
<user|74267> Now everything works normally, I think lol
<genii> Hopefully!
<genii> I was trying to get a screen grab of the widgets but it looks like printscreen doesn't like that...
<genii> ( to show the standard sound widget which is normally installed by default)
<user|74267> I did not have kmix installed, I just installed it and now the volume keys already work and the icon appears every time I press the volume keys
<genii> It and kmix have the same icon on the bar
<user|74267> the horn icon in the system tray is the one that handles kmix, from what I see
<genii> I have both installed, and they have the same icons
<genii> But getting an image of this is proving problemmatic unless I just photograph it with my phone
<genii> hangon
<genii> user|74267: kmix on left, regular standard one on right. And yes, I need to find the Windex and wipe the computer. https://imgur.com/a/4BIgDLW
<user|74267> I was referring to the system tray icon that points to the red arrow, it is the one that manages kmix from what I see
<user|74267> https://imgur.com/Hxc4hmJ
<salapin> hi
<genii> user|74267: 5 spots above that is also the identical icon ;)
<salapin> i just installed kubuntu 18.04 on my computer.
<salapin> VLC is not able to play the files hosted on my NAS, what can it be?
<user|74267> And also kmix is what makes the next icon appear in the middle of the screen indicating the intensity of the volume each time the volume keys are pressed. And it also works the volume keys
<user|74267> https://imgur.com/KsrRn7H
<genii> Yes, that is the standard notifier
<user|74267> all this is provided by kmix and so far I find out by installing it again
<genii> user|74267: What does the other speaker icon at the top of your bar do ?
<user|74267> thanks again genii, of not being able to enter and after being all mute, everything returned to normal
<genii> ( I'm thinking it's that Alsamixer widget you just installed )
<genii> user|74267: The main thing is that everything is working now
<user|74267> Well, this is going to listen to something crazy, but when the sound left, I reached into pulseaudio, deleted kmix and with it the horn icon, at that time I did not know that this icon handles kmix.
<user|74267> everything went from bad to worse
<genii> salapin: There could be various issues. If your NAS behaves as a Windows SMB share it could it's permissions are not being properly translated, or VLC cannot directly access it without it being mounted some other way first, like in Dolphin or at commandline
<salapin> genii, so can you guide me to know what to do please
<salapin> ¿?
<user|74267> and go to the software center and install all the drivers you found from pulseaudio.
<user|74267> none corrected the problem, until now you install kmix
<genii> salapin: At this time I am too tired to tackle this issue. But there may be other helpers here who can help sort it out
<salapin> ok genii resting then
<genii> salapin: The best I can do right now is suggest some items to examine, like how the files on the NAS are shared and how they are accessed, if they have incompatible permissions with the username which is the default on the computer itself, or if they are fully visible but not playable, it could be the codec required is not available or installed
<genii> ..but a complete walkthrough with you of these issues for me tonight is not possible, sorry
<user|74267> the top horn shaped icon is kmix and the other bottom horn shaped icon is pulseudio system tray
<genii> user|74267: Yes, I suspected something like this
<user|74267> lol
<user|74267> I hope something bad happens to me on reboot lol
<genii> hah
<genii> something/nothing
<user|74267> thank you very much again genii, I don't know how to thank you, maybe you can tell me how
<genii> user|74267: The main thing is to try and help others who are having problems which you know the solution to, this is the best way
<salapin> I just installed kubuntu, I come from ubuntu, in ubuntu I had no problem to play the files with vlc, access them with nautilus and double click on them, they are in the public folder they do not have any kind of permission they are accessible from any player
<genii> salapin: What happens now if you click on them from Kubuntu's file manager Dolphin?
<salapin> genii, vlc opens but gives error
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @salapin, I think you may be encountering the issue mentioned by Martin here: https://pointieststick.com/2018/01/17/videos-on-samba-shares/
<user|74267> Thank you very much, I would like to invite you a barrel of beer but I think it is impossible
<genii> user|74267: I have enough beer :) https://imgur.com/a/Ws2v4CD
<genii> salapin: The content of the error may be enlightening
<user|74267> lol Imnot now
#kubuntu 2020-04-04
<user|74267> Can I open an account here to enter with just one nickname?
<genii> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<genii> user|74267: See the bot''s info above
<user|74267> bot''s info above?
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> hey guys trying to setup meta+enter(to launch konsole) which used to work before i reloaded the OS. It will not save as a shortcut key for some reason.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I have even tried launching from edit application settings with Meta+Enter and nothing is taking the settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Barika, I think you discovered a bug.  I am not able to assign meta+enter to launch krunner either.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Hmmmm I used to work on Arch Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> It worked up to yesterday with the latest and greatest installed on Arch Linux.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Just not in Kubuntu that I switched to now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Titlebar action to double click to Maximize is also not working.
<tugapower> Its KDE Connect working to navigate the files phone ? For me its not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Looks like a reboot fixed the titlebar issue. But not the konsole issue being lauched via Meta+Enter
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I had to create a custom keyboard shortcut to get konsole to launch with Meta+Enter but got it resolved.
<IrcsomeBot> Abdur Rahman was added by: Abdur Rahman
<IrcsomeBot> QB Mr. was added by: QB Mr.
<IrcsomeBot> <QB Mr.> 美元
<IrcsomeBot> Tipuliscolacc was added by: Tipuliscolacc
<IrcsomeBot> Muhammad 🎵 was added by: Muhammad 🎵
<IrcsomeBot> <Muhammad 🎵> Fwd from Ethereum News: https://cutt.ly/ltAejWc
<virtuald> probably spam
<Dakeiz> Hello everyone. I installed Kubuntu yesterday on my desktop PC. I'm trying to make KDE Connect work but the devices don't seem to detect each others. I've already made a successful setup with my laptop, but it's a different story with my desktop. I'd be glad to give you any information you might need. Thank you and have a nice weekend :)
<Dakeiz> Sorry I got disconnected and it was a hassle to reconnect. If someone wrote me a response, could you send it again?
<virtuald> no one responded
<franzpow_> I was wondering.. What happens if I change my Amd radeon with another nvidia gpu that I have? Will kubuntu detect automatically the new gpu?
<virtuald> does kde connect give you any error message?
<virtuald> Dakeiz: ^
<Dakeiz> virtuald, no I have no error message. The devices just don't show in the list.
<Dakeiz> My desktop is connected via ethernet, and phone via WiFi.
<virtuald> can you ping your phone from the pc?
<Dakeiz> virtuald, Yup, without any problem. Ping is a tad bit high, but everything was received.
<Dakeiz> I have tried many things. Including checking the status of ufw (which is disabled), adding exceptions to iptables but nothing has solved the issue. Should I have reboot my PC after adding the exceptions to iptables?
<virtuald> probably not but how did you add them?
<Dakeiz> In Konsole: sudo iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 1714:1764 -j ACCEPT
<Dakeiz> And a second one by replacing "tcp" by "udp".
<franzpow> Hi. I was wondering.. If I change my radeon gpu with another card (Nvidia) that I have in this pc, will kubuntu set it properly automatically?
<franzpow> I mean removing this amd radeon gpu and installing the nvidia one. Will I need to reinstall drivers?
<virtuald> i don't know how kde connect works but what i would do is to run tcpdump or wireshark to see what happens when trying to connect
<virtuald> franzpow: it will work and you'll probably be prompted to install better drivers
<virtuald> (don't shoot me if it doesn't)
<virtuald> Dakeiz: on https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect it says "The daemon communicates with various UI components (Plasmoid, CLI, Indicator etc.) over DBus. QDbusViewer allows inspecting the DBus interface provided by the daemon which can be incredibly useful for debugging.
<virtuald> " have you tried that?
<Dakeiz> Hold on, just have to reboot real quick.
<Dakeiz> How exactly do I run QDbusViewer, virtuald?
<virtuald> i installed the qttools5-dev-tools package and ran /usr/lib/qt5/bin/qdbusviewer
<virtuald> i have no idea how to get anything useful out of the things it shows
<Dakeiz> I think it's mostly a tool used by developers.
<virtuald> yes
<Dakeiz> I'm not sure how I should go about solving this problem...
<Dakeiz> I guess it would make things easier if I could speak with a KDE Connect contributor directly.
<virtuald> yes i've been trying to get a hold of someone too but haven't found any yet
<virtuald> they have a telegram group or something apparently (just found out)
<Dakeiz> By the way, I've noticed that on many distros, the access rights are very unrestrictive. Would you recommend setting them to 770 or 750 instead of 755?
<RikMills> Dakeiz: #kdeconnect
<Dakeiz> Ah thank you Rikmills, I'll try over there!
<RikMills> that IRC channel should be bridged to telegram as well
<IrcsomeBot> vasdjs was added by: vasdjs
<IrcsomeBot> <vasdjs> Hi I downloaded and installed the beta to help with testing. Can anybody help with advice on how to update as new versions come out? The guidance in the kubuntu.org news is a bit confusing asI haven't done this before. loving it so far
<N1k0nP> IrcsomeBot, you mean stable release?
<IrcsomeBot> <vasdjs> The beta release of Kubuntu 20.04
<N1k0nP> IrcsomeBot, i think it just "apt update && apt full-upgrade" then uncheck pre-release updates in "software sources" is you want stay on stable
<IrcsomeBot> <vasdjs> OK ta. Didn't understand the guidance on zsync
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> LaurentR2D2 was added by: LaurentR2D2
<andreaskostallan> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi andreaskostallan
<IrcsomeBot> Janice Morrow was added by: Janice Morrow
<alireza> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> niksunen was added by: niksunen
<IrcsomeBot> <niksunen> Hi. Does anyone know why desktop effects suddenly stopped working in 19.10? thx
<IrcsomeBot> ModuL 9 0972530083 was added by: ModuL 9 0972530083
<IrcsomeBot> <ModuL 9 0972530083> https://youtu.be/2-Q0hetkxw0
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Still here Nick?
<WausauBill> I downloaded the Kubuntu 20.04 beta and have it on a USB, went to install it on an old Windows 7 machine I have, but the installer is not recognizing there is already an operating system on the disk, anyone else seeing this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does it show an empty hard drive?
<WausauBill> It the only guided option it shows is using the entire hard drive, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Strange. I do not have a window system to test, but on the several linux boxes where I tested the install, it correctly detected all partitions and proposed several install options.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh wait.... You may to boot to windows and do a complete shutdown.... forget what it's called.... googling...
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @DarinMiller, disabling fast startup, it locks the ntfs drives from R/W
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ah yes... this link seems to cover the start up/shut down for win10... not sure if it applies to win7: https://superuser.com/questions/1152001/shutdown-windows-10-truly-for-a-dual-booting-system
<WausauBill> I'll take a look at that in the boot manager and see what I find, I did reboot from a complete power down, but windows has been known not to play nice with other system installs
<niki12> всем привет
<niki12> у меня проблема с  новой кубунту
<niki12> кому писать ??
<diogenes_> niki12, туда
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<franzpow_> I installed my nvidia card and I felt the desktop too slow. I installed this nvidia card instead of my old radeon. I installed via "sudo apt install" nvidia-driver-435 and rebooted. Now I am stuck on loading screen and I am not able to start kububtu
<franzpow_> I get stuck on kubuntu logo and if I press esc I get: [ok] stopped plymouth
<franzpow_> I am now rebooting after trying to boot kubuntu on liquorix recovery mode via grub
<franzpow_> Because I was not able to enter in the os
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you able to use ctrl-alt-f2 to drop to command line?
<franzpow_> I am still trying to reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which nvidia card? I suspect the wrong driver was chosen.
<franzpow_> I will let you know
<franzpow_> Gt710
<franzpow_> Nvidia
<franzpow_> At first start it recognised the card well on neofetch and I was even able to see the temperature but it was slow also in gaming
<franzpow_> Now I am rebooting and it is stopping the services before rebooting so it is taking a while
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh yeah.  I think that's  older and gt710 is not supported by the 435 driver.  I think you need the nvidia-340.... checking on google...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try ctrl-alt-f2 during the boot process.
<franzpow_> Oh sh** I will give me some minutes to reboot, thanks
<franzpow_> DarinMiller: sorry I was disconnected
<franzpow_> What is the name of the kubuntu support channel on telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://t.me/kubuntu_support
<IrcsomeBot> Franzpow was added by: Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Here I am
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am getting disconnected by my Irc app on the phone so It's better here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> were you able to reach a command prompt using ctrl-at-f2 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's stuck on reboot. It says [OK] Reached target Reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok it's rebooting
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now in a while should appear kubuntu logo
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am in tty2 terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> to speed up hangs on reboot use alt-<print screen>reisub  (hold down the alt key while pressing the other keys).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> login first^
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am logged in. I Am executing the comman
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Should I write nvidia-driver-435?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can but nvidia* will include it...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am doing it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's doing nothing for now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> back at the prompt?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or stuck purging?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nope there is the underscore flashing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Like it's executing the command
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you typed "sudo apt purge nvidia*" and it stopped at flashing "_"?
<mtr> hi everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The "_" is flashing but it's like nothing is happening
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But the pc is not stuck. Maybe the command is
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> type ctrl -c
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then reissue: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ctrl -c does nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It should stop the command..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When you ran sudo apt purge nvidia*, what happened after you entered your password?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did any text scroll by?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It didn't asked me for password
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The "_" started flashing and nothing more
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (i am logged in)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, do the  alt-<print screen>reisub  to reboot....
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What is reisub?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wow what a cool command!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I rebooted
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I am in the grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What shoukd I do? Trying again with tt2?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am in
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK try ls -al as a basic command
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I also get a strange line: reg 0x30, usbctrl_vendorreq Timeout! Status:0xffffff92 value 0x44
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After loggin in tty2
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ls -al is working
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also neofetch is working
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> now try: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok now it is going
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's working
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After that? Should I install the other driver via tty2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sudo apt surge nvidia* has finjshed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend booting into the desktop, open sys. setting, and select driver manager.  *buntu distros are fairly good at recommending the correct/best nvdia driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am rebooting now … How can I open the sys.setting?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings from the menu, or use krunner to launch alt-f2 then type system settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's now entering kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am in the desktop and waiting the driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It says gathering info on your system
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it takes a few minutes sometimes especially on older hw.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Still gathering info?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't think it will go further. What should I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If I run ubuntu-drivers devices, it says that the 435 version is recomended..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But it was not the right driver. What should I install?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried to install nvidia-driver-390 and it gave me an error
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It failed and gave me the same error
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Someone could help?
<leaftype> I don't think i can, but I can listen. What was the error?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ehm I don't know because I removed the driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was not able to enter in the desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With the 390 driver
<leaftype> why are you installing 390 when you said ubuntu-drivers recommended 435?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Same error as before
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because 435 driver did not helped
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And I was not able to enter in the desktop
<leaftype>  you're on irc on a separate computer I take it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am on my phone right now
<leaftype> gotcha. On your computer, you can't log into the desktop? Or do graphics never load?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will clarify the situation
<leaftype> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I installed the 435 driver and rebooted. I couldn't access to my desktop anymore. … I ran sudo apt surge nvidia* from tty2 terminal and I was able again to enter in my desktop. … Trying to use driver manager inside kubuntu but it did not work so I tried to install 390 driver (the oldest available) and I was in the same situation of before
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So I sudo apt purge nvidia again and here we are
<leaftype> which card do you have?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nvidia gt710
<leaftype> so the problem with the open source drivers for you (which loaded a desktop ok) is that you want more performance?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes. I have a lagging desktop and poor 3d performance with  open source drivers
<leaftype> gotcha
<leaftype> and what method were you using to install the closed-source drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Not so laggy desktop but.. I installed this card instead of my old radeon because it was in another pc and this one is better
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @leaftype, First I tried with terminal
<leaftype> with what command?
<leaftype> (sorry, this is how I understand things, going pedantic and looking things up)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But second time I ran software and updates from Ubuntu (I had ubuntu installed here instead of kubuntu) and selected other drivers and installed 390 driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I ran sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435 the first time
<leaftype> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I don't know what it should be. The 390 driver should have been installed without problems. Maybe I should retry via terminal..
<leaftype> I mean, to me this sounds like ther eis a problem with the driver itself on yoru system.It's worth trying again, but if you didn't change something it "should" do the same thing
<leaftype> nvidia itself recommends the 440 branch
<leaftype> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/157462/en-us
<leaftype> that's their "long-lived" branch, for theoretically more stability
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mmm but I have just 390- 430-435/
<leaftype> 435.21 is their 'short-lived" branch
<leaftype> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/150803/en-us
<leaftype> you COULD try installing straight from there
<leaftype> Weirdly, I don't see limits on version. I would expect something like "for ubuntu 18.04", but it just says "64 bit linux"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @leaftype, Ok but how to install this? Is a .run file
<leaftype> never used a .run file?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just open it?
<leaftype> after you set permissions on it, you run it via command line
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe sometime? I don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Should I have to compile it?
<leaftype> nope
<leaftype> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh good
<leaftype> You don't technically NEED to run it via command line, but they usually expect it and sometimes have questions/notes of what it's doing
<leaftype> Personally I don't like it, but that's what the company itself is pushing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I am downloading it, almost finished
<leaftype> sometimes it works
<leaftype> also, a lot of times I've heard of updates to the kernal (or os in general, etc) ruining proprietary drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh that's bad
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> should it be that I run liquorix
<leaftype> If it was open source, their code would update at the same time as the kernal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> instead of linux kernel?
<leaftype> I... have never heard of liquorix
<leaftype> if it's replacing hte kernal, that could absolutely be it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> that is a realtime kernel
<leaftype> drivers work with the kernal to do anything with the hardware
<leaftype> so yeah, if you change the kernal, the driver might not get back what it's expecting
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can't open the .run file
<leaftype> did you set permissoins on it to "execute"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I drag and drop the .run in the terminao
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> sudo.. but is says command not found
<leaftype> It's a program, so it's always considerd unsafe (by default) to run those
<leaftype> right click the program
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was stupid
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I've done it
<leaftype> alright :)
<leaftype> Hope it works. I'm like 10% confident
<leaftype> I've had problems with nvidia drivers specifically on my last system
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it says I must deactivate first nvidia nouveau
<leaftype> is it donig it for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> before proceeding with installation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> nope...
<leaftype> that makes sense to me. Nouveau is the open source drivers that were alright working
<leaftype> You don't want two drivers trying to work at the same time
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mmmm.. so? I found on internet instructions
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but I am afraid of doing something wrong
<leaftype> a good fear to have
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ahaah yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I broke this system so many times
<leaftype> mmm, fun times
<leaftype> It's really useful to have a second hard drive that has all your informatoin on it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have dual boot here
<leaftype> Got one with backups of steam games, videos, music, etc for my system
<leaftype> Duel boot is good, but won't protect you from everything (just a lot of things)
<leaftype> like clickign the wrong button
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> btw nvidia is saying that for some distributions Nouveau can be disabled by adding a file in the modprobe configuration directory
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> andf it can do it for me
<leaftype> i recommend writing down what it's doing in case you come back to this, then letting them do their thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ok so I just pray nvidia to install my drivers?
<leaftype> Their programmers are smarter than I am, so yeah
<leaftype> For how to remove Nouveau (if that doesn't work) : https://tutorials.technology/tutorials/85-How-to-remove-Nouveau-kernel-driver-Nvidia-install-error.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ok but after I removed that it says I should reboot and try again to reinstall drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, Did you try the nvidia-340 driver?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> would it means that I will not have my desktop and install it via tty2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, I have 390 drivers in the repos
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen the driver install utility mistake older cards and recommend new versions.  sudo apt install nvidia-340
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> wait so now I should delete these 2 files
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> the modprobe files
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> that nvidia created for me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry, I was away for awhile.... what files?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, these files
<leaftype> DarinMiller: I had him download the driver from Nvidia itself
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh yes, you can delete those files.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> for now I deleted the files
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am installing. I did not find it because it is listed differently
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> any errors running sudo apt install nvidia-340 driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it is not called nvidia-340
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> *nvidia-driver-340
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> like nvidia-driver435
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sry, that's the name in 20.04...
<leaftype> 20.04? that's not even out yet...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I did sudo apt install nvidia-340
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am installing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-5.5.0-15.1-liquorix-amd64 is not supported
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I run pre-releases to help flush out upgrade bugs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> that's the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> should I try to boot it with linux 5 kernel via grub?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, yes.  NVidia stopped supporting older hw on kernels newer than 5.4.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> wow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> so I should not upgrade to 20.04?
<leaftype> lol, that sounds like Nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> is there a way to boot automatically with linux kernel and not liquorix? I don't know how to do that
<leaftype> btw, looking at the 340 driver... it doesn't say it supports the gt710
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> unless every time I select it manually via advanced boot options in the grub
<leaftype> gt720 and above
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So you have 3 options: stick with nouveau drivers, downgrade to linux 5.4 kernerl, or upgrade the video card.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> for now maybe I have just the older kernel installed alongside the new liquorix kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> because I switched to liquorix before upgrading... I am trying to reboot with the linux kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I confirm that I have Linux 5.3.0-45 installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Trying to boot with that kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok it worked. Now.. How to make kernel 5.3.0 my default choice?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hold on, leaftype may correct, I think I mis-identified your card. (we may need to sudo apt purge nvidia* again....)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep.. I am into desktop but weird things are happening
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Like system settings is crashing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Etc..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I can still use it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Even discover is crashing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> uh yeah, purge nvidia again... but now the question is which driver to install...
<leaftype> well that's weird too
<leaftype> nvidia recommends either 440 (for stability) or 435 (for enthusiasts)
<leaftype> it tha thelps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If the issue was in liquorix kernel... i mean
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe I should install 435 provided by repo
<leaftype> that's a good first start IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, definitely could be kernel conflicts...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so sudo apt purge nvidia*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> After I just reboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And try sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no, purge 1st then reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah I wrote it so bad. I was meaning: purge first and after that reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sure, try to install 435 before rebooting.  We know how to recover if it fails...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just have rebooted.. I will install 435 after starting up
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok now I am trying to install nvidia -435
<leaftype> wish me luck btw, I'm about to see if my radeon 590 still freezes and turns everything green/purple under load
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Good luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> We all need it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👌
<leaftype2> and the answer to that is... its still broken
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> dang.  Which kubuntu version?
<leaftype2> I have confidence though in 5 years this will all be fixed...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Francesco, did we lose you?
<leaftype2> I wonder if I'd have the same crashes if I used the integrated gpu...
<leaftype2> I mean, it is pretty beafy for an igpu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> one way to find out.... :)
<kubuntu2020> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hey
<kubuntu2020> I would like to know if intel i5 4th gen is enough for kubuntu
<kubuntu2020> ssd
<leaftype> Alright... so 1/4 the fps, but no crash
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kubuntu2020, how much RAM?  i5 4th gen should be fine as long as you have at least 2G (preferably 4G or more).
<kubuntu2020> 8GB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Test it with a live usb, it should work very well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am still here Darin
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I installed driver 435
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> now I will reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> cpu is at 82%
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> systemd-udev is taking 40% of resources.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Should I have to do something before rebooting?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> as long as the install completes you should be good to go.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it said it finished
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but how to check it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you install from the terminal or driver manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> terminal
<kubuntu2020> What's different between Kubuntu and Netrunner ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> once the terminal prompt returns, you are good to go.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> the fact is that the command finished long ago
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never run net runner. But, both Kubuntu and NR are debian based.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks like NR is a rolling distro. So if you like if you like auto upgrading to latest sw, then it might be a good option.  Since I have never run, I cannot vouch for it's stability.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, I say kubuntu is quite stable even with backports installed which is similar to a "rolling release" for the KDE packages...
<kubuntu2020> Kubuntu is stable ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In my experience, yes,  very stable.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller I rebooted
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> and ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And now I see the fonts veeery lite
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Little*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And I can't understand nothing lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Small fonts?  you may need to force dpi in under fonts in System Settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 4k screen?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nope a television
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> With 1368x768
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, that's painful.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to fix this?
<kubuntu2020> I would like to switch to linux from windows
<kubuntu2020> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ah I set the character size
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> In system settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It was set to 10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use the force DPI option as the bottom to scale all fonts (or use scale option in the Display and Monitor section)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kubuntu2020, do you know how to make a live usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Forcing dpi changed nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> it only take effect after restarting plasma and the any windows that are already open.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> so close all windows, and reopen them.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> to restart plasma:  plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or log out log in.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Scaling to x 1.1 had some effects
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But something is smaller.. Something not..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Scaled at 1x1 is too big
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> With a 13x7 TV I would guess you would want to shrink things...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes but fonts are still too little..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Small*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh wait
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Foce dpi solved ot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Remember, font scaling affect every thing, but is visible until the respective apps and plasma are restarted.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kbuntu2002, use https://www.balena.io/etcher/ to create bootable USB from the kubuntu ISO https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @DarinMiller, is not visible ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Why when I close the session it is still too small?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I solved the situation in the desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> restart plasma from a terminal or krunner:  plasmashell —replace &
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> double dash^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I need run for a bit (be back in 45min or so...)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok. Thank you so much!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have another question
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I need hw accellerated chromium
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And it was working with radeon card.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am following the instructions here and installing the .deb package to enable hw acceleration in nvidia gpu
<user|71202> Hi which Vitrual machine can support Kubuntu
<user|71202> i have windows 64 bit i download the the Virtualbox but it support
<user|71202> i downloaded Kubuntu 64 bit  and test it the 32 bits but it didnt work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> yes virtual box can support kubuntu
<user|71202> which one oone i should to download because when i chosse linux it didnt give me the kubuntu version
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> the last one 20.04 is actually in beta
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> so you should go for 19.10
<user|71202> 20.04 Virtual box you mean
<user|71202> 19.10 its 64 bit
<user|71202> and oracle vm didnt recognize it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> no I was meaning kubuntu version
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I downloaded the last version of virtual box and tested 19,10 64bit some days ago and it worked
<user|71202> kuubtu the last one 64 bit the kubuntu 18 it support the 64 and 32 bit
<IrcsomeBot> nudgenudge was added by: nudgenudge
<richi__> Hallo
<IrcsomeBot> <nudgenudge> Hey!
<mattfly> i have a system freeze and plasmashell is taking one core 100% cpu but doesnt die with sigterm or sigstop and sigterm
<IrcsomeBot> pontus fagerström was added by: pontus fagerström
#kubuntu 2020-04-05
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which version of kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> I want a file copier like windows which shows the speed of copying
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Because i think it is taking more time to copy data
<leaftype> alright... I'm burned out of flash...need something light hearted and nerdy to watch
<kryten> That would be another channel.
<leaftype> yes... yes it would
<leaftype> thanks, didn't realize
<kryten> Sure!
<IrcsomeBot> aaa was added by: aaa
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Ankush Gandhi, you can use rsync via commandline
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @prathamesh_d, Ohk
<valorie> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<valorie> you can add switches for "progress" which is what I think you want
<valorie> super fast too
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @valorie, Switches ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Whats the Command to move or coppy a file
<valorie> options I guess you can saw
<valorie> did you look at the link ubottu served you?
<valorie> saw / SEE, sheesh
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> Wait a min
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> I didn't get it sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <prathamesh_d> @Ankush Gandhi, `man rsync`
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<valorie> both that and the man"
<valorie> oops, "Man" which is short for manual
<IrcsomeBot> <Ankush Gandhi> @prathamesh_d, Installed rsnyc done
<Citify> test
<IrcsomeBot> Robert teju was added by: Robert teju
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert teju> https://youtu.be/RSv3I9-UjSg
<IrcsomeBot> nnn was added by: nnn
<IrcsomeBot> novanauliazami was added by: novanauliazami
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was able to install my nvidia gt710 card and I was even able to enable hw acceleration on chromium.  … There's still one problem. I am able to play to some games with no issues and watch yt videos at 1080p 60fps wi hw acceleration but I am having issues while playing stadia om chromium browser
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That"s very strange.. While watching yt videos is a very smooth experience, playing stadia (1080p 60fps) is not possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because I have a lot of stuttering and flashing screen
<milo_> italiano nn ce nessuno
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello
<mrjones> I lost a tab. I am still listening to the music coming from youtube but I really can't find the application. I think this says it all. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> mrjones, check ksysguard for the application, if you're on FF it will be pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> then kill it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was able to install my nvidia gt710 card and I was even able to enable hw acceleration on chromium.  … There's still one problem. I am able to play to some games with no issues and watch yt videos at 1080p 60fps wi hw acceleration but I am having issues while playing stadia on chromium browser
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That"s very strange.. While watching yt videos is a very smooth experience, playing stadia (1080p 60fps) is not possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Because I have a stuttering and flashing screen
<mrjones> it worked, BluesKaj. but why was it pulseaudio if I was watching youtube?
<mrjones> nevermind, I wouldn't get it anyway. thanks though
<BluesKaj> mrjones, pulseaudio is now used by Firefox for it's audio server
<kt_> hi, is it possible to report Kubuntu bugs via the terminal using the 'ubuntu-bug' command, as per the Youtube video linked to from the following page: kubuntu.org/news/testing-for-the-beta-help-needed/  ... I tried running the command 'ubuntu-bug plasma-workspace' minus the quotes, but got an error message instead saying that "The problem cannot be reported - this is not an official Ubuntu package'.
<mrjones> another question (sorry I am not familiar wth KDE) ... the mouse cursor is unbearably lagged. I remember having the same problem with the latest kernel in linuxmint. I assume it's the RAM, but does anybody know how i can sort it out?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @kt_, Which version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mrjones, Which version of Kubuntu and what are your hw specs?  Possibly disable blur in desktop effects, install latest video drivers, on enable opengl in System Settings -> Display & Montiro -> Compositor -> Rendering Backend
<kt_> hi Darin, I'm running the 20.04 beta.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ubuntu-bug plasma-workspace works for me on 20.04, so not sure why its not working for you.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, Hi @DarinMiller do you have any idea about what I am experiencing here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can say that configuration is almost finished but I have this very annoying bug
<kt_> @DarinMiller thanks for testing that. Any idea of how I might troubleshoot this one?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, Hi Francesco, I have no idea why your system would stutter with chrome.  Ironically, I find firefox works better than chrome for somethings such as 4k youtube video decoding... much lower CPU usage then regular chrome.
<RikMills> kt_: trying doing 'sudo apt update' then try ubuntu-bug again
<kt_> @RikMills thanks - I'll try this & report back.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @kt_, What do you see if you run: apt list plasma-work*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Wait, I am using chromium with HD videos with no problem. I have problems just with stadia … ...that streams to me an output of a 1080p 60fps videos (not different from yt videos) but I have this weird issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can't use Firefox with stadia unfortunately..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can play HD videos with both chrome and FF. But CPU usage on FF is around 10 to 20%, where chrome is about 60%.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bummer!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not tried stadia, but google did send me a free 3 month trial offer yesterday.  I may have to give is a whirl.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's fun! I like it a lot.. But I am not able to play at 1080.. :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> No issues with 720 (also because I can just throw my core2duo to do the job without hw acceleration)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes I have a very old desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, I mean.. I could play it if there wasn't this annoying bug happening ONLY when I play on Stadia :/
<kt_> @RikMills @DarinMiller thanks - Rik's suggestion did the trick. Hooray!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
<HaJones>  I have some problem: I just installed neon kde, basically kubuntu, where / is on an btrfs partition and I have also a 550mb efi partition (fat32). On my first reboot after removing my pendrive with the image I get grub> promt. ls reveals (hd3,msdos1)/ efi/ and (hd3,msdos5) @/ @home. all other ls responds to unknown filesystem. what to do? Does not GRUB recognize btrfs?
<kt_> Still testing the 20.04 beta, and I've found an issue but am not sure which package to report the bug against. I installed Kubuntu in English with Australia as the location, but in the Discover app under the "installed" heading, I see numerous "Lohit" fonts installed for a variety of other languages which I didn't request and don't need...
<BluesKaj> HaJones, ask in #kde-neon
<IrcsomeBot> shovonhasan was added by: shovonhasan
<IrcsomeBot> HorseMiguel was added by: HorseMiguel
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Hello everybody!
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I'm looking for help with kubuntu in a Thinkpad T495s
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> When I try to suspend the laptop, only sometimes, screen goes off, but fan goes full speed and laptop gets fairly hot
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I couldn't find any suspicious in the logs (dmesg, kern..)
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Could you help to debug this, please?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> JM, what version of kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Sorry, Kubuntu 19.10, fresh install to see if I broke anything, but issue still there
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Kernel 5.3.0-19-generic
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> The only related info I could find in logs are this:  … Apr  5 15:01:41 medusa kernel: [31828.567162] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: [drm:amdgpu_ib_ring_tests [amdgpu]] *ERROR* IB test failed on gfx (-22). …     Apr  5 15:01:41 medusa kernel: [31828.567248] [drm:amdgpu_device_delayed_init_work_handler [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ib ring test failed (-22). …     Apr  5 15:01:41 medusa kernel: [31828.570534] thinkpad_acpi: acpi_evalf(STRW, vd, ..
<IrcsomeBot> failed: AE_NOT_FOUND …     Apr  5 15:01:41 medusa kernel: [31828.570536] thinkpad_acpi: Cannot set adaptive keyboard mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Related info I found: https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/ckkbej/t495_linux_avoid/
<david_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I opened an issue here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1224358/thinkpad-t495s-suspend-issue
<IrcsomeBot> Георгий 🎵 was added by: Георгий 🎵
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> JM, try a live boot with 20.04 beta and see if the newer kernel helps with any of the noted issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Ok, I'll download and give it a try
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Thank you for your help
<IrcsomeBot> Vincenzo Bitti was added by: Vincenzo Bitti
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> nihaoshui
<IrcsomeBot> <Vincenzo Bitti> android
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I an trying nvidia 440 driver. Wish me luck
<IrcsomeBot> <shovonhasan> I'm having problem with dolphin for sometimes now. When i delete a medium or big file it takes too much time and almost hangs the system. And other thing is, it doesn't show me progress status when copying or moving something. Instead i have to monitor it from the bottom(status and notification drop Down menu). … Any solution/suggestion for me?  I have tried searching on google but no luck. Currently using nautilus.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> shovon, ensure to install backports via the ppa.
<IrcsomeBot> <shovonhasan> @DarinMiller, I'll check on that. Thank you Miller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<user|53010> any tutorial to have vncserver  working in kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Should be the same for Ubuntu (but I have not tried for years... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-18-04)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am trying to do sudo apt surge nvidia* via tty2
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I can"t do it. It says operation not valid
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I would like to try install the 440 version and uninstall the currently installed 435 driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Franzpow, surge? Did you mean purge?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes, I spelled it wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I purged nvidia driver 435
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will try to install proprietary 440 driver.. Should I now something else before proceeding?
<chak> Hi. I installed Kubuntu 19.10 and then did do-release-upgrade -d to follow the testing cycle for 20.04.
<chak> Question: should I not see by now all changes upstream at KDE marked with 20.04?
<chak> specifically, there is an update on online accounts integration
<chak> https://pointieststick.com/2020/03/14/this-week-in-kde-polishing-the-system-tray-and-more/
<chak> Here, I still do not see the nextcloud option on my system.
<valorie> chak: option?
<valorie> nextcloud is a server/client you install
<valorie> or you connect to their server
<valorie> it is not KDE software so we don't provide it by default
<chak> Please have a look at the small video linked at the website abov, section "User Interface Improvements"
<valorie> !info nextcloud
<ubottu> Package nextcloud does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info nextcloud-server
<ubottu> Package nextcloud-server does not exist in bionic
<chak> it seems that KDE will have some sort of connector to it. Maybe to synch the calendar, etc.?
<valorie> of course, since it was founded by a KDE developer
<valorie> !nextcloud
<valorie> nada
<valorie> if you do `apt search nextcloud` in the commandline you will find lots of packages though
<chak> fine, but my question is: should I see this option as show in the smal video also in my system's settign page?
<valorie> or search in Discover
<valorie> chak: I just reviewed your link
<chak> lsb_release --all --> Description:    Ubuntu Focal Fossa (development branch)
<valorie> and searched it
<valorie> found nothing about nextcloud in it
<chak> second 0:08?
<chak> I am mistaken?
<valorie> I see what you're saying
<valorie> but you need to create that account to log into it
<valorie> we don't make that for you
<valorie> also we won't have the latest Plasma right away because it was released too late
<valorie> release calendars sometimes bite us
<chak> OK, then I should try a USB with neon to see if it gives a difference.
<chak> Thank you for clarifying about the schedule.
<chak> Helpful.
<valorie> neon is not going to supply you with nextcloud by default either
<chak> Again, I am not after the server/client but wanted to see the integration solution they developed as in the small clip
<chak> curiosity
<chak> And also because I like these steady improvements.
<theMetamorphosis> Is there a better way to backup loads of photos from iPhone to Kubuntu? (with all due respect, I don't need answers like " you shouldn't use iphone or Apple sucks")
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> @DarinMiller, Seems fixed, but I earned a few more issues..
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> The only important and annoying is that now after resume, screen is black, just a pointer
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> I saw that this happened before, because amdgpu driver is not loaded properly
<IrcsomeBot> <HorseMiguel> Again: https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/ckkbej/t495_linux_avoid/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When you have a back pointer are you able to open a terminal or krunner? Sounds like plasmashell --replace will fix your dead plasmashell session.
<julio> Is there recorder voice software for Kubuntu? I tried to download Audacity but it's imposible.
<rebatela> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=voice+recorder+linux
<rebatela> no experience. I've played with audacity a bit. Do you mean you tried to download it and couldn't? Or you installed and it's just too much ?
<rebatela> I've got this brand new HP laptop which is great, EXCEPT thegraphics drivers are not working properly. It's a built in Intel graphics card, and supposedly you don't need drivers for INtel because they are compiled in the kernel ?
<rebatela> but on the fresh install it wasn't working at all so I am using the open source MESA drivers. It's better, but not right. I can't do a lot of things and it looks like crap
<rebatela> Planning on trying a different distro or even an older version of Mint (that's what i'm using. Cinammon latest version)
<rebatela> I'm going to try LMDE i think. Maybe the drivers will work.
<rebatela> I'm going to stop spamming the channel, but can ANYONE help with this problem? I know it's not he right channel, but it seems most of you run linux
<rebatela> if someone could message me privately with advice, i'd be forever grateful
<rebatela> holy crap
<rebatela> does something come with dragonbane if I wish for it?
<rebatela> like do i have to fight
<rebatela> and is it a blast?
<rebatela> i can't remember
<rebatela> wrong forum so sorry guys
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> dont worry
<julio> Thanks a lot rebatela!
<valorie> huh, why ask in #kubuntu ?
<dacoex> A follow up question: can you connect to a webdav remote server with Dolphin?
<chak> Here, it fails.
<chak> or do I need to restart after installing davfs2?
<chak> And after a short time: answer is yes.
<chak> but I cannot connect to the server with Dolphin :-(
